# Disboutiquers Part 26 Kids Disney Boutique / Customs Clothes psst..we sew ;-)



## teresajoy

THEY LOCKED THE THREAD!!! I'm asking them to reopen it so I can post the link to the new thread. But, here we are. I hope you found us!

HOLD IT RIGHT THERE! 





Read this post for Valuable Information
because if you don't and ask questions that are answered here, we reserve the right to tease you about it, and you don't want that, do you?? 
_Welcome to the Disboutique thread!_​When we get near page 240 here, I'll start a new thread again.

We are a bunch of ladies (and one guy) that share a love of Disney, boutique clothes and sewing! We offer support to one another about sewing, Disney and life in general! We consider each other friends here, and we always love new friends! Even if you don't sew, please join in, you might just find a new passion! We share all kinds of things, they don't have to be Disney! And, you don't have to have sewn the items you post. 

Be warned, this thread is addictive, and we don't stay on topic! 

RULES
1.Be nice, if someone isn't nice, ignore them "Where there is no wood the fire goes out." 
If you feel that you MUST respond, do it in PM, do NOT bring it to the boards. 
2.You MUST share pictures of everything (and unfortunately, we do mean EVERYTHING!
3.NO APOLOGIZING for how your kids look. That includes wet hair, messy hair, dirty faces, wrinkled clothes etc....We have come to the conclusion that ALL of our children are beautiful, no matter what!
4.No apologizing for messy houses. We like a good game of eye spy around here!
5. No apologizing for being "off topic". We like to have fun here, and are often off topic. 
6. If you have a question, ask us, we'll do our best to help! Really, you can post questions here, we like that! 
7. If you ask a question and no one answers, don't be upset. Either, no one knows the answer, or your post got missed. Go ahead and ask again!
8. The banana gets lonely dancing by himself, so there is a three banana minimum. We don't want lonely bananas on the DIS! 

(and, just so you know, I do a mean dancing banana impersonation!) 
9. We love to see the clothes modeled, but if you are making a dress, and you put it on your son, I will tease you, so will my sister. You have been warned!
10. Swirly faced kids scare me. 
11. We are NOT a selling group, but lots of the posters on here sell, (lots of them don't too!) We are NOT allowed to talk about it on the thread, so please don't try! Check out signatures for Ebay usernames, or just PM the sewer if they post something that you like. Many times, even if nothing is listed in the Ebay shop, the seller would be willing to work with you to make something.We do not have an official list or a Disboutiquers website where we sell. We are not a selling group, we are friends.   

*FAQ-*
_Q1. What is a good beginner sewing machine? _
A1.Many of the Disboutiquers have been very happy with the computerized Brother sewing machine that is available at Walmart. I believe it sells for around $160? 

_Q2. What is the best method for making ruffles?_
A2-There are several different methods for making gathers. I will provide links to sites that describe the methods:
a.)Double Row of Long Stitches
b.)Tension Tightening Method
c.)Zig Zag Over Floss method
d.)Ruffler attachment
I'm sure there are other methods, but these are the ones that most people here use. My favorite is the tension method. 

_Q3- What is "hand" applique? What is machine applique?_
A3.- Generally, when we talk about hand appliques on this thread, we are not talking about actually sewing by hand with a needle and thread. We mean that the pieces are stitched on by you with a regular sewing machine, as described in Heathersues Bestest Applique Tutorial. You can do hand applique on any machine that has a zig zag stitch. 
Machine Embroidery is when you have a special embroidery machine. You purchase digitized designs (one of our favorite digitizers is Heathersue) and put them on your embroidery machine and it stitches it out for you. (well, it's a bit more complicated than that, but if you want more details, check the bookmarks for links).

_Q4.-Where can I find designs for hand appliques?_
A4.- If you check Heathersue's Bestest Applique Tutorial, she gives several ideas for finding designs. Many people use Disney Pins for their designs as well as coloring book pages and just searching online for clipart. In the bookmarks under applique, you will find a link to a site with a coloring page search engine that many find helpful. 

_Q5-Where does everyone get their fabric?_
A5-Most people get their fabric from Joanne's, Hobby Lobby, Hancock Fabrics and Walmart (many still have fabric). You can also find many great finds on Ebay, but generally they are more expensive there. I also have many online fabric stores listed in the bookmarks.

_Q6.-Where do most people get the patterns they use?_
A6- We all LOVE http://www.youcanmakethis.com !!! It is a FABULOUS site with patterns that you purchase then download and print out right on your computer! (you tape the pieces together). The patterns come with multiple sizes and since you can reprint the pattern if it gets worn out, one pattern will last you for many years! 
There are many many great designers on YCMT, but our all time favorite is CarlaC! She is also a Diser, her username is Louiesmama. 


_Q7-It takes too long to look through all the threads, where can I see what everyone has made in one spot? _
A7- Many of the Disboutiquers post their items in the Disboutique Group Photobucket account. Just scroll down a bit for more information on how to view that. Please don't copy things form other Disers to sell. 

Abbreviations used:
YCMT- http://www.youcanmakethis.com Boutique style patterns you can buy (Look for CarlaC's patterns, they are great!)
CASE- Copy and Steal Everything
If it's posted here, it's usually ok to use for your PERSONAL use, although it is nice to ask the original poster for permission first. Please don't resell other people's designs without first asking them if it's OK. 
CAB- Copy and Butcher everything
Voldermort- Code word for Ebay
(We started out calling Ebay "The site that must not be named", and then it was suggested that we call it Voldermort or  for short. 
Frankenpattern- To take several different patterns and put them together into one outfit
MFTPICQACOTA. It's obvious what is stands for . . .So Many Fabulous Things Posted I Can't Quote And Comment On Them All
TMTQ- Too Much To Quote (When you don't have time to post MFTPICQACOTA )



Big Give- 
This is one of my favorite things about our group!!! This truly is what we are all about! We make items for some of the established Disers taking Wish trips (for children with life threatening medical conditions) to Disney Parks or Disney Cruises. You don't have to know how to sew to help out! We would love it if you joined us! (Seriously, please join us and help out!) Please follow the link in my siggy or here:
http://www.disbiggive.com 
You will need to sign up for that site, but we are usually very quick to approve people. Thank you! 

*If you are the parent of a Wish child and are wondering how to apply for a Give, this is not something that you can do. The Gives are simply a Gift, and therefore are not something to be asked for. We have established guidelines for choosing families that we try to stick to. 
One main guideline is that the families should be established and active Disers when they receive their Wish. 
Asking or hinting for a Give eliminates the chance that you will receive the gift of a Give. (This includes PMs and emails etc... as well) 
*

"The bookmarks" has TONS AND TONS of FREE patterns and sewing hints and tips. Most all of the hints and links posted here will go into the bookmarks as well tons of things I've found on the internet. I update if frequently, so check back often. There is a search function, which is great if you are looking for something specific. If you find a dead link, go ahead and send me a PM telling me which one it is and I'll try to fix it. If you have a great link you think should be added to the bookmarks, PM that to me too. 
http://www.mybookmarks.com/public/teresajoy
You can also view many of the bookmarks here, with pictures: http://www.wists.com/teresajoy 
I'm working on adding more of the bookmarks to that site, but it's taking me quite awhile! 
and, if those aren't working, try this one (you need to sign into Google to view this I believe, but it's where I add the most bookmarks)
https://www.google.com/bookmarks/l#!q=teresajoy

_Per Jeanne's suggestion, and to save everyone time:_

HEATHERSUE'S BESTEST APPLIQUE TUTORIAL HERE:
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008...-tutorial.html
Everything you could ever want to know to make beautiful appliques! 


Group Photobucket Account
We have a Photobucket group with pictures of our creations. Please do not repost this link and the password on other message boards. A link to our thread would be preferable: 
http://photobucket.com/disboutique
Password: Enchanted
For a detailed explanation, on adding pictures and tags click here:
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008...otobucket.html

Each person adds their own pictures to this account. Please only post your own pictures of your own children. Do NOT take other people's pictures from this site and use them for anything else! Everyone is free to post pictures of boutique, custom outfits or anything you post in the thread.
Please add tags to your picture so that they are easier to find. Right now, we are adding a description, such as Princess, Aurora, and what pattern it is ie: Portrait Peasant Top, Easy Fit Pants.... You can add up to 20 tags per picture, so go ahead and use a few if it is appropriate. 

Here's a video tutorial for posting pictures AND TAGS!!! to the Photobucket account, I would suggest watching it in "Full Size" to really see what I'm doing. ( I need to update this too, it's much easier now!)


FABRIC SWAP! If you are looking for something or have some fabric you don't want, come check it out! (I don't think this group is really active anymore, but you can check it out)
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/DisBoutiquersFabric/  (I don't believe this group is really active anymore)

Facebook Page:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2707487 Most of the chit chat takes place on the Dis, this was set up to share real names and for times when the Dis is down. 




HOW TO POST PICTURES
Method 1 (I really need to update this, anyone want to do that for me?) 
1. Upload the pic of your choice to photobucket
2. Resize the pic in photobucket click on the thumbnail of the picture, it will open up, then click (above the pic)> resize > 15" screen- it will make you verify that you would like to resize the pic (I like the 800X600 size pictures instead of the message board setting, it shows lots more detail)
3. After the pic has resized, go to your album, below the pic that you would like to post, there are 4 different codes (email & IM, direct link, html code & IMG code) Click in the box that has the has the IMG code. It will look something like this http: xxxxxxxxxxxxx 
When you click on that box, it will light up in yellow, and say "Copied"
4. In the thread on the Dis (in another open window), click on "post reply". When you are ready to post the pic, right click - a box will open, click on paste. This will paste the link that you copied from your photobucket account.
5. Post reply. The pic should show up![/FONT]
[/color]

[U]Method 2[/U]
[COLOR="Sienna"]You can also post pictures directly from Facebook and most any other website you have your pictures posted too already:

1.)Right click on you picture,
2A)If you are using Firefox: click, on the option that says "copy IMAGE location" (do NOT click the one that says "copy LINK location" or the one that just says "copy image" they will not work)

2B)If you are using Inernet Explorer click: Properties, then copy the image location information. You must copy the part that says "address (url) that has the http:// at the beginning and the .jpg at the end. This is usually NOT the first one listed on the properties page. 

It must look something like this: http:// sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/ hs452.ash1/24894_382437053159_677208159_3918266_2650_n. jpg

NOT:
24894_382437053159_677208159_3918266_2650_n. jpg (which is the first one)

3.)Then, for either one, paste that into the little picture linkie thing up there at the top of your reply box (here on the Disboards).
[/COLOR]
[U]
MULTI QUOTE TUTORIAL[/U]
[FONT="Comic Sans MS"][COLOR="Purple"]At the bottom of each post, you will see a little blue box with a + sign it it. If you want to multi-quote that post, you click the + box and then move onto the next post you want to multi-quote and click the + box. After you've clicked all the posts you want to multi-quote, click on "reply" or "quote". All of the items you want to respond to should be in the reply box. Just put your reply to each post after the [/quote] for each post. [/COLOR][/FONT]

[U]How to make thumbnail pictures in your reply:[/U]
[FONT="Lucida Sans Unicode"][COLOR="Teal"]When you click reply, the name of the picture will look something like this, but in [ _] brackets 
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
To make it a thumbnail, put th_ before the name of the picture, such as this:
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/th_nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
This generally only works for pictures that were uploaded to photobucket.[/COLOR][/FONT]

[U]Links to our past threads:[/U]
[COLOR="SeaGreen"]To read chronologically, do NOT follow the link at the end of Part 1, for some reason, that will jump you to part 6 
(Thanks LisaZoe for tracking down all the parts for us!)
Part 1A- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1342831[/url] (01/30/07 - 06/24/07 & 01/07/08 - 01/23/08)
Part 1B - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732716[/url] (06/24/07 - 08/01/07)
Part 1C - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732718[/url] (08/01/07 - 09/06/07)
Part 1D - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732719[/url] (09/06/07 - 10/29/07)
Part 1E- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732720[/url] (10/29/07 - 01/07/08)
Part 1F- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1733993[/url] (01/23/08 - 01/24/08)
Part 2 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698584[/url] (01/24/08 - 02/18/08)
Part 3 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1726267[/url] (02/18/08 -3/28/08)
Part 4- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1769919[/url]
Part 5- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1813054[/url]
Part 6-http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1848917
Part 7-http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1885666
Part 8-http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1923786
Part 9- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1975116[/url]
Part 10- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2014896[/url]
Part 11- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2057665[/url]
Part 12- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2096062[/url]
Part 13- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2144091[/url]
Part 14- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?...4#post31867764[/url]
Part 15- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2213689[/url]
part 16 [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2239429[/url]
Part 17: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2267791[/url]
Part 18: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2314908[/url]
Part 19: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2363688[/url]
Part 20: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2420330[/url]
Part 21: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2462031[/url]
Part 22:[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2524023[/url]

Part 24:[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2659975[/url]
Part 25:  [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2707487[/url]
________________________[/COLOR]

And, I thought I'd  put this here for future reference

[quote="DMGeurts, post: 42226493"]
 if by some chance I ever win the lottery (because I don't buy ticket) - I swear to take each and everyone one of you on a Disney cruise, all expenses paid... and I will even pay to have your machines shipped and we can do a whole sewing week - or maybe even two - if I am feeling generous (which I almost always am) I'll even splurge on an AG doll (or GA, if you prefer) for each of you, so you have someone to sew for.  :lovestruc 

D~[/QUOTE]
[QUOTE]
Originally Posted by princesskayla View Post
Disboutique Runway

Challenge 6

This will be the final Disboutique Runway challenge. So if you want to join, now is your chance! I am going to extend the deadline for this project to give everyone a chance to work on it!

This week's theme: Your favorite Disney character/movie.

Rules:
1. Must be made during the challenge period. (Can't be something you have made before)
2. Must be made from a pattern/tutorial that you have never used before, or make your own.
3. You must modify some portion of the pattern/tutorial to make it your own. (ie: change type of strap, modify length, modify hem line, add buttons, add zipper....)
4. Include the pattern that used (or let us know you made your own) and the modifications that you used with the submission photos.


Deadline for entry... Monday, Sept 19 at midnight EST. That will give you two weeks.

This is the final challenge...so I wanted it to be challenging! Happy sewing everyone!!![/QUOTE]
Past and Current Disboutique Runway Threads:
Disboutique Runway Week 1 [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2776070[/url]
Disboutique Runway Week 2 [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2781589[/url]
Disboutique Runway Week 3-http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2785742
Disboutique Runway Week 4 [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2791279[/url]
Disboutique Runway Week 5- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2795058[/url]


----------



## livndisney

I did it!


----------



## mkwj

I am here, but now am going to bed.


----------



## mphalens

Yay!!!!  Page 1 - I just kept hitting refresh (since i was posting when they locked it and got a denied message!!!!)


----------



## VBAndrea

I was the last to post and made it to the first page!!!!  Do I get an award?


----------



## mphalens

teresajoy said:


> THEY LOCKED THE THREAD!!! I'm asking them to reopen it so I can post the link to the new thread. But, here we are. I hope you found us!



Thanks Teresa!!!  Hope you have a great night!!!


----------



## teresajoy

I wanted to get this up quick, since we were locked. I'll move all the links an info over here in just a minute.


----------



## squirrel

First page please!


Maybe they are going to give us our own sub forum!


----------



## Granna4679

Did I make the first page??  Well...anyway, I am here!


----------



## belle41379

I made it!!  Now I'm off to try and sleep...now if i can only stop thinking about the sewing in the other room!


----------



## jessica52877

Late owls seem to always get the worms!


----------



## aidansmommy

Yay!!! And I'm new!!! And I promise to post a pic of a pillowcase dress!!!


----------



## 2girlsmommy

Woo Hoo made it!  I don't post much but had to celebrate I made the move!
Erica


----------



## Fruto76

Yay! I made it...Now I'm going to bed! g'night ya'll!


----------



## jessica52877

I LOVE DoRRRine! I hope you do tell us about the rest of your trip. The train ride sounds wonderful. I think you picked a great doll and can't wait to see your creations on her! 

C - It was nice to see Jord! I love my CPK! 



aidansmommy said:


> Yay!!! And I'm new!!! And I promise to post a pic of a pillowcase dress!!!



 Welcome! And job well done getting over here!


----------



## ivey_family

Yay!  New thread is open for business.

Cheryl - I want to hear how you enjoyed Mary Poppins!  We saw it in 2006 in London and LOVED it!

Regards,
C.


----------



## squirrel

We were talking CPK at the end of the last thread.

My parents were down in the US when the craze hit and people were lined up to get them.  My mom looked at them and said those are the ugliest dolls and said she wouldn't buy them for us.

Well we wanted them, everyone else was getting them.  My mom got us Pumpkin Patch Kids instead.  I was the oldest and knew the hair on them wasn't very good so I picked out a bald one.  My sisters picked out one's with hair.

We still wanted a real CPK and we got them for Christmas.  My mom was able to order 2, but wasn't able to get a third one.  My dad apparently got up super early one morning and waited in line to get one for me (the other 2 were bald ones).  He managed to get mine and then went back and grabbed another for a friend of mine.

I still have mine packed away.


----------



## teresajoy

aidansmommy said:


> Yay!!! And I'm new!!! And I promise to post a pic of a pillowcase dress!!!



Oh good!!! I saw you post after they closed the thread (they have NEVER done that to me at the beginning of page 250 before!) and I was afraid we might lose you!!

!!!

Dorrrine is beautiful Cheryl!!!!  
(sorry about all that meanie stuff....)


I go away for 2 nights a week (Thursday to my meeting, Friday for Pizza Night) and of course THAT is when we ALWAYS seem to reach 250! Next time I'll just move us early!  

LivnDisney, I love seeing pictures of Jord! Funny that you would post those today, because I was looking throgh my pictures of Jord, and your family today!  I think I have one of Jord and Corey, I should try to find it.


----------



## Piper

Present--for about 5 minutes.  Then I'm off to bed!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Wow, I would have missed the move!  Thanks for the Facebook post!  I wonder why they locked it so quick?

One of these days I'll catch up and post for real


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> Oh good!!! I saw you post after they closed the thread (they have NEVER done that to me at the beginning of page 250 before!) and I was afraid we might lose you!!
> 
> !!!
> 
> Dorrrine is beautiful Cheryl!!!!
> (sorry about all that meanie stuff....)
> 
> 
> I go away for 2 nights a week (Thursday to my meeting, Friday for Pizza Night) and of course THAT is when we ALWAYS seem to reach 250! Next time I'll just move us early!
> 
> LivnDisney, I love seeing pictures of Jord! Funny that you would post those today, because I was looking throgh my pictures of Jord, and your family today!  I think I have one of Jord and Corey, I should try to find it.




I think I have a pic of Corey and Jord. I also have Brian and Kit LOL


----------



## teresajoy

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Wow, I would have missed the move!  Thanks for the Facebook post!  I wonder why they locked it so quick?
> 
> One of these days I'll catch up and post for real



*I'm glad you saw the FB post! I was shocked we were locked so quickly too! 


Ok, I found some Corey and Jord pictures!!!!

This was the first time I ever met Livndisney and her wonderful family!!! 

Here is Corey holding Jord. This was back in May of 2008. 






and another one, we were at the McDonald's that use to be at DTD





He looks so much younger to me in these pictures!

And, a bonus picture!!!! ​*​*PRESENTING.......

The ONE

The ONLY!!!!!

My Baby Sister

and

Digitizer EXTRAORDINAIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HEATHERSUE!!!! (of FrouFrou fame)
and JORD!!!!!!
*








Now, WHY can't I find a picture of me with Jord??????

I have a picture of my husband holding LivnDisney's DD's Kit, but no picture of me holding Jord????? This needs to be fixed!!! I think I need to make a trip to Florida!!!!!​


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> I think I have a pic of Corey and Jord. I also have Brian and Kit LOL




You can post your Corey Jord pictures too.  I'm sure he will thank us!  You don't have one of me with Jord do you? 

I love the pictures of Brian and Kit!


----------



## Disneymom1218

I am here. That was very rude of that admin, and no way to be an admin. I searched all over the disboards for this thread and could not find it. I finally googled for disboutiquers part 26 and found ya. I guess I will just do that from the jump if it happens next time.


----------



## teresajoy

squirrel said:


> We were talking CPK at the end of the last thread.
> 
> My parents were down in the US when the craze hit and people were lined up to get them.  My mom looked at them and said those are the ugliest dolls and said she wouldn't buy them for us.
> 
> Well we wanted them, everyone else was getting them.  My mom got us Pumpkin Patch Kids instead.  I was the oldest and knew the hair on them wasn't very good so I picked out a bald one.  My sisters picked out one's with hair.
> 
> We still wanted a real CPK and we got them for Christmas.  My mom was able to order 2, but wasn't able to get a third one.  My dad apparently got up super early one morning and waited in line to get one for me (the other 2 were bald ones).  He managed to get mine and then went back and grabbed another for a friend of mine.
> 
> I still have mine packed away.



What a sweet story!!!! What a great Dad you have!!!! 


I got my first CPK when I was probably a bit too old for one (not that I cared!) I want to say I was in 9th grade? About 1983-84? We were in Florida over Winter Break. We were at a Kmart and they were holding a raffle for CPKs. They gave you a ticket when you came into the store and called off a number at a certain time. Well, I  won one! I was very excite!!!! Patrick Michael has light brown hair and blue eyes. I still have him (or course). I even bought him one of the CPK pets (I can't think of the name of those) and his name is Jorge. (very similar to Jord, but Jorge is a boy)


----------



## teresajoy

Piper said:


> Present--for about 5 minutes.  Then I'm off to bed!



Good night Piper, sweet dreams!


----------



## DMGeurts

I am here, page 2, I think.  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

Hey - I just wanted to tell you that I love the capris and everything you posted last night... I love the little red heart on the back - a cute little touch.    The old thread won't let me quote/multiquote.

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

I had posted my looong CPK reply on the last thread and then it wouldn't go through since the thread got closed.

Yes, they had the CPK with teeth, glasses, holding crayons, pacifiers....

They made clowns, ringmasters, foreign dolls (I have a Spanish boy -- I believe they had Scottish, Spanish, Chinese and ????), dolls whose hair you could style, baseball players, dolls riding horses, the pets as Teresa mentioned, premies, newborns, ones that were all rubber wearing swim attire or bathrobes.  

They also came out with Furkins (I think that's what they were called) which were bears.

And after mentioning the CPK holding crayons I am just sick thinking about it.  Mine are all in the attic.  It is often over 100 degrees here.  I fear my crayons were still in the dolls' hands when they got packed and now may be melted over the dolls.

I probably have 20-30 dolls.  I really should go pull them out this fall and see what kind of shape they are in.  10+ years in the attic have likely done them no favors.  My porcelain dolls are stored in dd's closet so they should be fine.

Oh, and didn't hey have CPK dressed in bunny suits too?  I think I might have one of those.  And lets not forget the twins.  I have two sets of twins -- a boy and girl and a set of boys wearing these cute little animal costumes -- maybe deer or moose -- I can't quite remember.  

And sad to say, i was 19 years old when CPK came out!


----------



## NiniMorris

Page two...not too bad, but I guess I don't have to get a tardy slip!



Nini


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Ugghhh! I had to go to sleep last night and missed the move!  Glad I didn't wait to long to check it out! And I have another finished project to share!  As soon as I get the pics loaded!


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> I had posted my looong CPK reply on the last thread and then it wouldn't go through since the thread got closed.
> 
> Yes, they had the CPK with teeth, glasses, holding crayons, pacifiers....
> 
> They made clowns, ringmasters, foreign dolls (I have a Spanish boy -- I believe they had Scottish, Spanish, Chinese and ????), dolls whose hair you could style, baseball players, dolls riding horses, the pets as Teresa mentioned, premies, newborns, ones that were all rubber wearing swim attire or bathrobes.
> 
> They also came out with Furkins (I think that's what they were called) which were bears.
> 
> And after mentioning the CPK holding crayons I am just sick thinking about it.  Mine are all in the attic.  It is often over 100 degrees here.  I fear my crayons were still in the dolls' hands when they got packed and now may be melted over the dolls.
> 
> I probably have 20-30 dolls.  I really should go pull them out this fall and see what kind of shape they are in.  10+ years in the attic have likely done them no favors.  My porcelain dolls are stored in dd's closet so they should be fine.
> 
> Oh, and didn't hey have CPK dressed in bunny suits too?  I think I might have one of those.  And lets not forget the twins.  I have two sets of twins -- a boy and girl and a set of boys wearing these cute little animal costumes -- maybe deer or moose -- I can't quite remember.
> 
> And sad to say, i was 19 years old when CPK came out!



You bring back such fond memories of CPKs.    I remember all of those.  What I always loved, is how they smelled.    I can't even describe it - it was probably some sort of nasty chemical - but I would sit there and smell my CPK's head for hours.  LOL  Come to think of it, that might explain a lot about me.  

Unfortunately, I have to work today.    Again.  I am hoping that some of my sewing supplies come in the mail.  I ordered bobbins for Patience - so I can finally sew things with her - other than red.  I am excited about that!    Then I have some fabric coming for the BG outfits - I have everything ready and cut out - so as soon as that gets here, I can wash it and get to work.  I am also waiting on tags for one of my outfits (this particular pattern maker requires you to purchase tags, if you are going to sell an outfit from her patterns - even doll patterns - which really brings my profit down to nothing - oh well).  I hope you all have a great day and I'll CBL.  

D~


----------



## RMAMom

Well, it seems like instead of moving we were evicted! Now to go find the old thread and see what I missed.


----------



## cogero

wow page 3 off to catch up


----------



## tricia

Just checking in. Good morning everyone.


----------



## NiniMorris

Since we live in N Georgia, we visit the CP Hospital all the time.  They have a new big building off to them selves now...but I really liked the old hospital better.  My GD4 doesn't really remember the older building, but she loves going to the new one.

I remember the first CP dolls that came out.  All completely hand made.  They were quite a bit larger than the dolls they have now.  They were actual kids who wore a size 2 toddler clothes.  Here in Georgia they were all the rage during the Christmas before my son was born, so that would have put it during the 1980 or maybe 1981 Holiday season.  We were living in Missouri at the time but came home for Christmas.  That Sunday morning, there were about 10 or 15 of those little dolls.  

I fell in love with them right then and there.  But I only had boy type kiddies, so I had to wait.  My mother in law won one in a raffle for my oldest son.  He was less than appreciative, and it lived at my MIL's house until she died.  All the grand kids loved having it to play with.

After my daughter was born in 83, while they were still rare, she got about 4 of them for her first Christmas...of course, since we bought them at the PX, I had no clue how rare they were!  Once I found out, I started making my own version of CPK...they were a hot seller for me.  Every female child (and a couple of the  adults) in our family got one of my hand made versions for Christmas in 84...

For my GD 2 birthday we HAD to get her her first REAL CP to take with us to Disney.  It was crazy!  Wal Mart had stopped selling them in some sort of dispute, and every Target store around had run out of them...so we drove up to Cleveland to the hospital to get one minutes before they closed...I called them and told them what was going on and they had one picked out for me and was waiting at the counter...


Nini

PS In addition to the Furkins, they also had Koosas...strange little animals/dolls.  My boys each had one when we flew to Germany.  By the time we got back (2 years) they had stopped making them.


----------



## sue_go_disney

Did I make it to page 3?  I had to do a LOT of catching up this morning!

Lately I have had to fight my DH for computer time, as he is busy playing on "coolmathgames.com"  Bloon Defense 3.  The site is supposed to be for the kids, but the strategy games are addictive!

The WalMart near me had some of the 2yd packages for $6, but no Disney prints at all.  

I finally got that elastic in the skirt, using a long bendable bodkin I found in the notions department of Zellers.  Will post picks of the skirt soon.

I'm now working on a skating dress for my daughter.  Using a Jalie pattern.  
Will post a pic when that is finally done.  Don't hold your breath though!   It doesn't need to be completed until Sept.  I usually have a number of projects on the go, and rotate through them when I get to a tough part of the pattern.

Love all the latest creations!  Keep them coming!!!


----------



## cogero

aidansmommy said:


> Yay!!! And I'm new!!! And I promise to post a pic of a pillowcase dress!!!



Welcome.'


Okay I am caught up. 

Cheryl, Dorrrine is beautiful.

I have a bunch of CPK at my Mom I even have a set of twins. I remember playing with my friends and going to the store and buying real baby clothes for them. I was 9 or 10 so that was 80-81


----------



## ellenbenny

Made it!  Off from work today to take DH for a medical procedure (nothing serious) and then hope to do some sewing this afternoon.  Supposed to be a great weekend weather wise, having a cookout with neighbors tomorrow night, and watching the grandpuppy this weekend.


----------



## kidneygirl

Just checking in and have to go back to finish reading the last few pages of the last thread and get caught up here.  I'm also planning outfits for our next Disney trip in February, once I finish DD's outfit for her first day of kindergarten next month.


----------



## miprender

Well I made it. Surprised to see the thread closed up. Need to go back and see what I missed.


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> Since we live in N Georgia, we visit the CP Hospital all the time.  They have a new big building off to them selves now...but I really liked the old hospital better.  My GD4 doesn't really remember the older building, but she loves going to the new one.
> 
> I remember the first CP dolls that came out.  All completely hand made.  They were quite a bit larger than the dolls they have now.  They were actual kids who wore a size 2 toddler clothes.  Here in Georgia they were all the rage during the Christmas before my son was born, so that would have put it during the 1980 or maybe 1981 Holiday season.  We were living in Missouri at the time but came home for Christmas.  That Sunday morning, there were about 10 or 15 of those little dolls.
> 
> I fell in love with them right then and there.  But I only had boy type kiddies, so I had to wait.  My mother in law won one in a raffle for my oldest son.  He was less than appreciative, and it lived at my MIL's house until she died.  All the grand kids loved having it to play with.
> 
> After my daughter was born in 83, while they were still rare, she got about 4 of them for her first Christmas...of course, since we bought them at the PX, I had no clue how rare they were!  Once I found out, I started making my own version of CPK...they were a hot seller for me.  Every female child (and a couple of the  adults) in our family got one of my hand made versions for Christmas in 84...
> 
> For my GD 2 birthday we HAD to get her her first REAL CP to take with us to Disney.  It was crazy!  Wal Mart had stopped selling them in some sort of dispute, and every Target store around had run out of them...so we drove up to Cleveland to the hospital to get one minutes before they closed...I called them and told them what was going on and they had one picked out for me and was waiting at the counter...
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS In addition to the Furkins, they also had Koosas...strange little animals/dolls.  My boys each had one when we flew to Germany.  By the time we got back (2 years) they had stopped making them.


I have two of the big dolls.  One I got in WI and the other was from Babyland General.  I had to raise my hand and say the oath to adopt her!

I couldn't remember the name of Koosas.  I think I have two of those.  They also had a set of twins for the olympics that were special.  I think they are porcelain.  I do not have them, but my my sister does.

Does Babyland General still exist?  I went about 15 years ago -- we made a special trip there on the way home from Disney!


----------



## jessica52877

Bunny bees, were a bunny looking bee thing they made. I only ever saw them in GA so no idea if they made it elsewhere. i loved my little bunny bee and his adorable shoes! I still have him in my sewing room closet! 

I think I got my first for Christmas. I was saving my $ and when I had enough of course they were no where to be found. My mom and dad drove quite a ways to a persons basement to get me one. She had walls and walls of them my mom said. I remember she was $50 and that was way more $ then I ever got. I was in Kindergarten. 

After that I got one for my bday or christmas for a while. I LOVED loved loved them! And wanted a boy with a pacifier. My mom was so against him for some reason and you know he is my favorite, Tyrone was his name. 

I got one from Babyland General right before Dallas was born. He was the classic look of the old ones (in the box from stores, not from there) right before they came out with them again looking that way. I got to name him since he was from there. I named him Hunter because we saw the movie The Rookie the night before and I fell in love! I could guess his middle name is Dallas but I am not positive now. 

And Dallas has one, Troy Dallas. But he is in the box. I think he has one open too, wonder what his name is. And i have a one from most of Walmart's black friday's babies but they kept being not nearly as cute each year. I loved the babies because they smelled like baby powder. I'll have to see if I can find a pic of Dallas with one I made an outfit for. Fits right along in this thread, just not sure where the pic is.


----------



## jessica52877

I didn't realize there was a new building for Babyland. I'll have to check it out. We almost went a few months ago when we were camping up there but Dallas had no interest (of course) and I decided we could just skip it. Now I want to go and I think he should go atleast once in his life.


----------



## miprender

Since I can't quote from the last thread I wanted to say a big  to DoRRRine  She is just beautiful







----

All of you that had "REAL" CBK are lucky. Mine was a knockoff because my parents couldn't find any of the real ones. They looked the same but was missing the Xavier signature on the but. So what was a girl to do, well I tried forging it but it never looked really authentic so I could never change her clothes in front of anyone Her name was Alexandria. I think she is still at my moms.  

My brother had the preemie and his name was Michael. My DD took her home and is somewhere in this house. Can't remember if he was real or not.


----------



## NiniMorris

VBAndrea said:


> I have two of the big dolls.  One I got in WI and the other was from Babyland General.  I had to raise my hand and say the oath to adopt her!
> 
> I couldn't remember the name of Koosas.  I think I have two of those.  They also had a set of twins for the olympics that were special.  I think they are porcelain.  I do not have them, but my my sister does.
> 
> Does Babyland General still exist?  I went about 15 years ago -- we made a special trip there on the way home from Disney!



Babyland General still is there...just in a new and 'improved' building.  It isn't really in town any more.  It is out by itself... like you were going to an industrial park.  I will say it has a really impressive view of the building as you arrive...but once you get inside it is a bit of a let down!  It just doesn't have the 'feel' that the old one had... (but it does have MUCH BETTER bathrooms!)



Nini


----------



## babynala

Oh man, go to bed early and I missed the move.  How sad that thread 25 will not have the fun little post with the link to the new thread.

Dorrrine is just beautiful.  I'm glad you finally revealed your big purchase because you were making us crazy!!!

Love all the CPK stories and memories.


----------



## GoofItUp

Ohhh...a new thread!!

Just wanted to post a big THANKS for the answers on the pleating question.  Looks like I'll need to get a ruffler foot.  Dh will be so excited!


----------



## aboveH20

part 26

I realize the pressure is on for the first outfit I make for DoRRRine.  

Won't it be ironic if she turns out to be a nudist.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

I still have 2 CPK somewhere...need to find them!  I also had a fake one that my mom bought because she couldn't get her hands on a real one.  My aunt got me my first real one.  Stood in line at TRU and had to fight someone for it!

Here is my latest project...a coupon organizer.  The pattern is by our very own Cathy!  She is awesome!  Can't wait to go grocery shopping and try it out!

Front:




Inside:




Back: Can attach to the buggy in the grocery store!





Also, I am making my first rosetta bag today with these fabrics.  I need one more color to offset it. Should I use red, white, or red with white polka dots?  Off to Joanns to grab a magnetic clasp!


----------



## Piper

aboveH20 said:


> part 26
> 
> I realize the pressure is on for the first outfit I make for DoRRRine.
> 
> Won't it be ironic if she turns out to be a nudist.



Note to self:

I must stop drinking coffee while reading this board!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Piper said:


> Note to self:
> 
> I must stop drinking coffee while reading this board!



HA!  I don't bring any drinks to the computer anymore thanks to this thread!  It is too funny!


----------



## Rockygirl1

NiniMorris said:


> PS In addition to the Furkins, they also had Koosas...strange little animals/dolls.  My boys each had one when we flew to Germany.  By the time we got back (2 years) they had stopped making them.



OOOHHHH!!!! I had a Koosas! I loved that thing! I was a cross between a lion, tiger, and CPK! 

I also had a horse.  I got one when they were at the height of their popularity.  My parents went to Tennessee, walked in a store and said there was a huge shelf of them, just sitting there (evidently they were more popular some places than others!)  Heidi went a lot of places with me.  I also got a preemie, and later, one with the 'corn silk' hair that you could style.   Loved my CPK!


----------



## Meshell2002

RMAMom said:


> Well, it seems like instead of moving we were evicted! Now to go find the old thread and see what I missed.



yep, I went to bed 20 min before the lock-out. page 4 here I am Off to get the kids busy doing something so I can sew this am.


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> part 26
> 
> I realize the pressure is on for the first outfit I make for DoRRRine.
> 
> Won't it be ironic if she turns out to be a nudist.


Tell her not to follow in Samantha's footsteps and keep DoRRRine properly attired.  I really should dress Sam as my dd is having an overnight guest tomorrow.



mommyof2princesses said:


> I still have 2 CPK somewhere...need to find them!  I also had a fake one that my mom bought because she couldn't get her hands on a real one.  My aunt got me my first real one.  Stood in line at TRU and had to fight someone for it!
> 
> Here is my latest project...a coupon organizer.  The pattern is by our very own Cathy!  She is awesome!  Can't wait to go grocery shopping and try it out!
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back: Can attach to the buggy in the grocery store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am making my first rosetta bag today with these fabrics.  I need one more color to offset it. Should I use red, white, or red with white polka dots?  Off to Joanns to grab a magnetic clasp!


You are going to be coupon queen!  I barely ever use coupons for grocery shopping and always forget to take any I have.  I also always seem to miss the peel off ones.  I just bought dog food and when I was emptying the bag into my containers is when I saw the $2 instant off.  Grrr!!

I think with all those fabrics being so similar I might offset it with two colors.  I have to look at things together though.  I am pretty good with combinations, but I would have to hold those three fabrics up to others to see what would work best.


----------



## dianemom2

I can't believe that I didn't make it on here until page 4 this time!  I was tired last night so I went to bed early and then slept later than usual this morning.  

I love the fabrics for the Rosetta bag.  I think if I was making the bag, I might go with either the solid red or red with white polka dots.

Talking about Cabbage Patch Kids, I was too old for them when the craze hit.  However, I was working at Bradlee's Department Store as a part time job.  Part of my job was to keep the list of people who signed up to buy a doll and then contact them when a doll arrived for them.  We kept the dolls locked up in the layaway room. When the people came to get their doll I got to bring out 3 dolls and the people got to choose one.   At Christmas that year my brother worked at Montgomery Wards and they got a big shipment of the dolls just before Christmas.  He called me up and told me about the dolls being there. I went in and bought 6 of them.  I was able to sell them for $100 each, which paid for all my college textbooks that spring with a few dollars leftover for fun!


----------



## cajunfan

I definitely need a moving buddy next time! I actually had trouble finding our new home!


----------



## teresajoy

VBAndrea said:


> I had posted my looong CPK reply on the last thread and then it wouldn't go through since the thread got closed.
> 
> Yes, they had the CPK with teeth, glasses, holding crayons, pacifiers....
> 
> They made clowns, ringmasters, foreign dolls (I have a Spanish boy -- I believe they had Scottish, Spanish, Chinese and ????), dolls whose hair you could style, baseball players, dolls riding horses, the pets as Teresa mentioned, premies, newborns, ones that were all rubber wearing swim attire or bathrobes.
> 
> They also came out with Furkins (I think that's what they were called) which were bears.
> 
> And after mentioning the CPK holding crayons I am just sick thinking about it.  Mine are all in the attic.  It is often over 100 degrees here.  I fear my crayons were still in the dolls' hands when they got packed and now may be melted over the dolls.
> 
> I probably have 20-30 dolls.  I really should go pull them out this fall and see what kind of shape they are in.  10+ years in the attic have likely done them no favors.  My porcelain dolls are stored in dd's closet so they should be fine.
> 
> Oh, and didn't hey have CPK dressed in bunny suits too?  I think I might have one of those.  And lets not forget the twins.  I have two sets of twins -- a boy and girl and a set of boys wearing these cute little animal costumes -- maybe deer or moose -- I can't quite remember.
> 
> And sad to say, i was 19 years old when CPK came out!



So, you are a just a little older than me. Good to know. 
You need to go rescue your CPKs in the attic!!!!!! Mine are in my basement, and the humidity down there does them no favors. I need to clean them up and post some pictures. 



NiniMorris said:


> Since we live in N Georgia, we visit the CP Hospital all the time.  They have a new big building off to them selves now...but I really liked the old hospital better.  My GD4 doesn't really remember the older building, but she loves going to the new one.
> 
> I remember the first CP dolls that came out.  All completely hand made.  They were quite a bit larger than the dolls they have now.  They were actual kids who wore a size 2 toddler clothes.  Here in Georgia they were all the rage during the Christmas before my son was born, so that would have put it during the 1980 or maybe 1981 Holiday season.  We were living in Missouri at the time but came home for Christmas.  That Sunday morning, there were about 10 or 15 of those little dolls.
> 
> I fell in love with them right then and there.  But I only had boy type kiddies, so I had to wait.  My mother in law won one in a raffle for my oldest son.  He was less than appreciative, and it lived at my MIL's house until she died.  All the grand kids loved having it to play with.
> 
> After my daughter was born in 83, while they were still rare, she got about 4 of them for her first Christmas...of course, since we bought them at the PX, I had no clue how rare they were!  Once I found out, I started making my own version of CPK...they were a hot seller for me.  Every female child (and a couple of the  adults) in our family got one of my hand made versions for Christmas in 84...
> 
> For my GD 2 birthday we HAD to get her her first REAL CP to take with us to Disney.  It was crazy!  Wal Mart had stopped selling them in some sort of dispute, and every Target store around had run out of them...so we drove up to Cleveland to the hospital to get one minutes before they closed...I called them and told them what was going on and they had one picked out for me and was waiting at the counter...
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS In addition to the Furkins, they also had Koosas...strange little animals/dolls.  My boys each had one when we flew to Germany.  By the time we got back (2 years) they had stopped making them.



I didn't know they still had the hospital! I need to go there! I think the fist time I heard of CPK was on the show "Real People" does anyone remember that show? I loved it! 

I also love hearing about everyone's dollies! Jorge was a Koosa. 



jessica52877 said:


> Bunny bees, were a bunny looking bee thing they made. I only ever saw them in GA so no idea if they made it elsewhere. i loved my little bunny bee and his adorable shoes! I still have him in my sewing room closet!
> 
> I think I got my first for Christmas. I was saving my $ and when I had enough of course they were no where to be found. My mom and dad drove quite a ways to a persons basement to get me one. She had walls and walls of them my mom said. I remember she was $50 and that was way more $ then I ever got. I was in Kindergarten.
> 
> After that I got one for my bday or christmas for a while. I LOVED loved loved them! And wanted a boy with a pacifier. My mom was so against him for some reason and you know he is my favorite, Tyrone was his name.
> 
> I got one from Babyland General right before Dallas was born. He was the classic look of the old ones (in the box from stores, not from there) right before they came out with them again looking that way. I got to name him since he was from there. I named him Hunter because we saw the movie The Rookie the night before and I fell in love! I could guess his middle name is Dallas but I am not positive now.
> 
> And Dallas has one, Troy Dallas. But he is in the box. I think he has one open too, wonder what his name is. And i have a one from most of Walmart's black friday's babies but they kept being not nearly as cute each year. I loved the babies because they smelled like baby powder. I'll have to see if I can find a pic of Dallas with one I made an outfit for. Fits right along in this thread, just not sure where the pic is.



Aww, how nice of your parents to go hunting down a CPK for you!!!! And, I always forget how much younger than me you are!  




miprender said:


> Since I can't quote from the last thread I wanted to say a big  to DoRRRine  She is just beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> All of you that had "REAL" CBK are lucky. Mine was a knockoff because my parents couldn't find any of the real ones. They looked the same but was missing the Xavier signature on the but. So what was a girl to do, well I tried forging it but it never looked really authentic so I could never change her clothes in front of anyone Her name was Alexandria. I think she is still at my moms.



THAT was TOOOOO funny!!!!!!! 




mommyof2princesses said:


> I still have 2 CPK somewhere...need to find them!  I also had a fake one that my mom bought because she couldn't get her hands on a real one.  My aunt got me my first real one.  Stood in line at TRU and had to fight someone for it!
> 
> Here is my latest project...a coupon organizer.  The pattern is by our very own Cathy!  She is awesome!  Can't wait to go grocery shopping and try it out!
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am making my first rosetta bag today with these fabrics.  I need one more color to offset it. Should I use red, white, or red with white polka dots?  Off to Joanns to grab a magnetic clasp!



The coupon organizer is cute!!! Is Cathy selling the pattern, or is it on her blog?

Honestly, I don't think you need another fabric. I like the looks of those together. But, if you are going for another one....hmmm... I was going to say the polka dots, but I'm not sure without seeing it all together. I do love the fabrics you've got so far though, so I'm sure it will look great! 



Rockygirl1 said:


> OOOHHHH!!!! I had a Koosas! I loved that thing! I was a cross between a lion, tiger, and CPK!
> 
> I also had a horse.  I got one when they were at the height of their popularity.  My parents went to Tennessee, walked in a store and said there was a huge shelf of them, just sitting there (evidently they were more popular some places than others!)  Heidi went a lot of places with me.  I also got a preemie, and later, one with the 'corn silk' hair that you could style.   Loved my CPK!



I forgot about the horses!!!!! Heather had a horse. She named him Charlie.  My Mom still has him at her house. 



dianemom2 said:


> I can't believe that I didn't make it on here until page 4 this time!  I was tired last night so I went to bed early and then slept later than usual this morning.
> 
> I love the fabrics for the Rosetta bag.  I think if I was making the bag, I might go with either the solid red or red with white polka dots.
> 
> Talking about Cabbage Patch Kids, I was too old for them when the craze hit.  However, I was working at Bradlee's Department Store as a part time job.  Part of my job was to keep the list of people who signed up to buy a doll and then contact them when a doll arrived for them.  We kept the dolls locked up in the layaway room. When the people came to get their doll I got to bring out 3 dolls and the people got to choose one.   At Christmas that year my brother worked at Montgomery Wards and they got a big shipment of the dolls just before Christmas.  He called me up and told me about the dolls being there. I went in and bought 6 of them.  I was able to sell them for $100 each, which paid for all my college textbooks that spring with a few dollars leftover for fun!



What a nice thing for your brother to do!! And nice that you got to make some money. 

Did people ever get mad at you for only having 3 dolls to chose from? Or did you let them tell you what they wanted and bring out something close?


cajunfan said:


> I definitely need a moving buddy next time! I actually had trouble finding our new home!




I posted on Facebook!


----------



## chellewashere

Ok note to self....keep up better with this thread. Urgh I have missed so much. Love all the stuff I have been seeing lately. Still have yet to start for my trip next month...need to get my butt motivated.
Love all the Ginger postings....way too funny


----------



## teresajoy

I don't think I ever posted these outfits I made for a Give

Pink Cindy dress. 





Belle (this one is teensie tiny!) 





and Cinderella for the Wish Girl






I got the Cindy material at a garage sale last summer. To me, it looks a lot like the Cinderella fabric they use in the parks. It's kind of brocadish. 

I wish I had more, I would love to make one for Lyddie out of it. 

Speaking of Lyddie, I was going to have her model the dress for me, but when I went to look for her, this is what I found:


----------



## Piper

When CP dolls first came out, I was teaching Pre-K in a private school in River Oaks in Houston.  (Can you say millionaires?  The parents paid more for tuition to a half-day program than I did for the University of Texas!)  Two of my students formed a close friendship.  One was the child of the president of a company.  The other was the son of a maid who was valued by her employers so much they paid the tuition for her son to attend the school.

For Christmas that year both boys got CP dolls.  Each one looked like the child's friend and actually had the same first name as the friend.  Neither parent knew that the other was doing this.  I have never forgotten the joy those boys had when they brought their dolls to school for Show & Tell the first day after the holiday.  So many of the parents were snobby that it restored my faith in people to see that this family encouraged a friendship with their neighbor's maid's son (who was a very bright and well-behaved child.)

This came right after one parent told me that her developmentally-delayed child must be gotten ready for the entrance exams into kindergarten because he must go to Kincaid School.  After all, the people he would meet there were far superior to public school children.


----------



## cogero

mommyof2princesses said:


> I still have 2 CPK somewhere...need to find them!  I also had a fake one that my mom bought because she couldn't get her hands on a real one.  My aunt got me my first real one.  Stood in line at TRU and had to fight someone for it!
> 
> Here is my latest project...a coupon organizer.  The pattern is by our very own Cathy!  She is awesome!  Can't wait to go grocery shopping and try it out!
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back: Can attach to the buggy in the grocery store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am making my first rosetta bag today with these fabrics.  I need one more color to offset it. Should I use red, white, or red with white polka dots?  Off to Joanns to grab a magnetic clasp!



I love the coupon organizer pretty.

Love the materials you picked for the bag. I would use red of some sort I think


----------



## lynnanddbyz

I thought I was watching and still only made page 5.


----------



## Blyssfull

Well, that is the last time I take 24 hours off the boards...hehe. I missed so much AND a move!!! Thanks for all the comments on my little man and his outfit! 

The coupon organizer is so cute! I need one of those. 

I loved! my CPKs. I remember one I bought had my middle name "Evelyn" and I was so ecstatic. I was upset when they came out with Garbage Pail Kids cards.. how rude!     I'm with Nini, the new building is really wonderful and absolutely gorgeous but a big let down.. you would think with all that space they would have new stuff or changed things up a bit but it's all the exact same thing. My parents have a second home in Hayesville, NC so we go there a lot because it's on the way from south of ATL. But now you can have birthday parties and events there which is kinda cool. 

Here's a pic of the new place in case y'all dont have time to search.. 





Maybe we should do a disboard meet there. 

My daughter leaves today to go to her dad's for the last two weeks of summer... I get so bummed. Divorce sucks! Back to read what I missed. I need a moving buddy too... I need to add you folks to my facebook so I don't miss a move again... https://www.facebook.com/blyss.full.life


----------



## Fruto76

NiniMorris said:


> Since we live in N Georgia, we visit the CP Hospital all the time.  They have a new big building off to them selves now...but I really liked the old hospital better.  My GD4 doesn't really remember the older building, but she loves going to the new one.
> 
> I remember the first CP dolls that came out.  All completely hand made.  They were quite a bit larger than the dolls they have now.  They were actual kids who wore a size 2 toddler clothes.  Here in Georgia they were all the rage during the Christmas before my son was born, so that would have put it during the 1980 or maybe 1981 Holiday season.  We were living in Missouri at the time but came home for Christmas.  That Sunday morning, there were about 10 or 15 of those little dolls.
> 
> I fell in love with them right then and there.  But I only had boy type kiddies, so I had to wait.  My mother in law won one in a raffle for my oldest son.  He was less than appreciative, and it lived at my MIL's house until she died.  All the grand kids loved having it to play with.
> 
> After my daughter was born in 83, while they were still rare, she got about 4 of them for her first Christmas...of course, since we bought them at the PX, I had no clue how rare they were!  Once I found out, I started making my own version of CPK...they were a hot seller for me.  Every female child (and a couple of the  adults) in our family got one of my hand made versions for Christmas in 84...
> 
> For my GD 2 birthday we HAD to get her her first REAL CP to take with us to Disney.  It was crazy!  Wal Mart had stopped selling them in some sort of dispute, and every Target store around had run out of them...so we drove up to Cleveland to the hospital to get one minutes before they closed...I called them and told them what was going on and they had one picked out for me and was waiting at the counter...
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS In addition to the Furkins, they also had Koosas...strange little animals/dolls.  My boys each had one when we flew to Germany.  By the time we got back (2 years) they had stopped making them.


Oh, I remember Koosas. I had one but don't really remember what it was. It looked a little like Chewbacca. 



mommyof2princesses said:


> I still have 2 CPK somewhere...need to find them!  I also had a fake one that my mom bought because she couldn't get her hands on a real one.  My aunt got me my first real one.  Stood in line at TRU and had to fight someone for it!
> 
> Here is my latest project...a coupon organizer.  The pattern is by our very own Cathy!  She is awesome!  Can't wait to go grocery shopping and try it out!
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back: Can attach to the buggy in the grocery store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am making my first rosetta bag today with these fabrics.  I need one more color to offset it. Should I use red, white, or red with white polka dots?  Off to Joanns to grab a magnetic clasp!


Awesome coupon organizer. I have an organizer but never remember to take it with me when I go shopping. And when I do, it's a huge fail. I just don't have enough hands to manage the coupons and the kids and the cart. Maybe I need something like this. 
Love the Rosetta fabrics. I think adding some red/white trim and maybe the middle ruffle red. Will help break it up. Or maybe just serge the bottom of the ruffles white and that might help break it up just enough. 



dianemom2 said:


> I can't believe that I didn't make it on here until page 4 this time!  I was tired last night so I went to bed early and then slept later than usual this morning.
> 
> I love the fabrics for the Rosetta bag.  I think if I was making the bag, I might go with either the solid red or red with white polka dots.
> 
> Talking about Cabbage Patch Kids, I was too old for them when the craze hit.  However, I was working at Bradlee's Department Store as a part time job.  Part of my job was to keep the list of people who signed up to buy a doll and then contact them when a doll arrived for them.  We kept the dolls locked up in the layaway room. When the people came to get their doll I got to bring out 3 dolls and the people got to choose one.   At Christmas that year my brother worked at Montgomery Wards and they got a big shipment of the dolls just before Christmas.  He called me up and told me about the dolls being there. I went in and bought 6 of them.  I was able to sell them for $100 each, which paid for all my college textbooks that spring with a few dollars leftover for fun!


My mom got my first CPK at Bradlee's. We lived in MA at the time. Do they still exist? 



teresajoy said:


> I don't think I ever posted these outfits I made for a Give
> 
> Pink Cindy dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle (this one is teensie tiny!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Cinderella for the Wish Girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Cindy material at a garage sale last summer. To me, it looks a lot like the Cinderella fabric they use in the parks. It's kind of brocadish.
> 
> I wish I had more, I would love to make one for Lyddie out of it.
> 
> Speaking of Lyddie, I was going to have her model the dress for me, but when I went to look for her, this is what I found:


The dresses are TDF. I really love the blue Cindy one. Gorgeous. 
And at Lyddie. Pure summer fun.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

My Aunt tells me the story of when the CPK first came out and how her and my grandmother waited in line for HOURS to try and get me one. I think I was only a year old and obviously didn't even know what a CPK was  But they felt the need to get me a CPK. I ended up with quite a few CPK and my brother even had one that was all plastic and dressed in a swimsuit. I was excited with the 25th anniversary dolls came out, I was pregnant with my daughter and bought her two... I wasn't sure if she was going to look like me or my DH, so I bought a doll that looked like me and one that looked like him, and of course she is 50/50 mix of us both, haha. 

I finished my first feliz for my DD who is turning 2 next month. We are having her a Pink Poodle in Paris theme party


----------



## froggy33

Made it!



MyDisneyTrio said:


> My Aunt tells me the story of when the CPK first came out and how her and my grandmother waited in line for HOURS to try and get me one. I think I was only a year old and obviously didn't even know what a CPK was  But they felt the need to get me a CPK. I ended up with quite a few CPK and my brother even had one that was all plastic and dressed in a swimsuit. I was excited with the 25th anniversary dolls came out, I was pregnant with my daughter and bought her two... I wasn't sure if she was going to look like me or my DH, so I bought a doll that looked like me and one that looked like him, and of course she is 50/50 mix of us both, haha.
> 
> I finished my first feliz for my DD who is turning 2 next month. We are having her a Pink Poodle in Paris theme party



Love it! The fabrics are so pretty!


----------



## livndisney

Seems like CPK have been a part of my life forever. My Grandpa used to tell my cousins an I that we were came from his cabbage patch. (So I guess we were the "original CPK").

 I got my first CPK at the height of the craze. My mother never would have spent the time or money to get me one, she spend her time giving me newspaper articles about all the crazy things were doing to get their kids a CPK. I had enough articles to fill a scrap book. (Although she now buys really nasty CPK at garage sales and mails them to me LOL)

My dad however sent me money and told me I could get whatever I wanted. One day at a flea market, we found a guy selling NIB CPK (at REALLY inflated prices-always makes me made when people do that). I wanted that doll so bad I paid 85.00 for her. My sister had to physically protect me to get out of the market as people were trying to grab the doll out of my hands. It was really scary. But we got her to the car. I still have her today.

So when DD came home, we knew she needed a CPK. She was greeted at the airport with an asian CPK that shared her birthday.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

froggy33 said:


> Made it!
> 
> 
> 
> Love it! The fabrics are so pretty!




And you did an AWESOME job digitizing exactly what I wanted! I couldn't be happier with how it turned out!!! I told my husband I want to frame that dress because I am so proud of myself


----------



## froggy33

MyDisneyTrio said:


> And you did an AWESOME job digitizing exactly what I wanted! I couldn't be happier with how it turned out!!! I told my husband I want to frame that dress because I am so proud of myself


You should be proud!!  The Feliz is a tough and time consuming pattern!  I think the dress will last a while too...my daughter can still easily fit in the one I made her about 1.5 years ago!


----------



## MaeB

Here's a fuzzy picture of my brother and I the year I got my first CPK (you can see her on the floor.)  Her name is Bernice and I also had a girl from that same era named Marcella*.  I believe this is 1985.






When I was older I got 3 more; a girl that had a mechanism inside her that made her "burp," a girl that had a mechanism inside her that made her "kiss" and one of the full plastic ones whose skin colour changed in the sun.  I think their names were Jessie, Valerie and Teri.  I recently gave 2 of the newer ones to a family friend because we just sold my childhood home and I didn't have enough room to store all of them, but I kept the two older ones.  The suntanning one is long gone after being left outside one winter (oops!)  While packing up my house I happened upon a sewing pattern that my grandmother had to make clothes for the dolls (and a pattern for the doll itself) and somewhere out there exists a photo of me and Marcella in matching dresses. Strangely, 3 of my 5 dolls have red hair....maybe, subconsciously, I've always been jealous of my brother's hair colour!

*About 20 years after referring to her as Marcella, my mom informed me that she thinks her name is actually Marcelle but that Marcella was easier to say for a 2 year old.   What??  All this time I've been living a lie!

Wow, that was way more than anyone needed to know about my CPK dolls....carry on.


----------



## cogero

MyDisneyTrio said:


> My Aunt tells me the story of when the CPK first came out and how her and my grandmother waited in line for HOURS to try and get me one. I think I was only a year old and obviously didn't even know what a CPK was  But they felt the need to get me a CPK. I ended up with quite a few CPK and my brother even had one that was all plastic and dressed in a swimsuit. I was excited with the 25th anniversary dolls came out, I was pregnant with my daughter and bought her two... I wasn't sure if she was going to look like me or my DH, so I bought a doll that looked like me and one that looked like him, and of course she is 50/50 mix of us both, haha.
> 
> I finished my first feliz for my DD who is turning 2 next month. We are having her a Pink Poodle in Paris theme party



That dres is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## VBAndrea

teresajoy said:


> I don't think I ever posted these outfits I made for a Give
> 
> Pink Cindy dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle (this one is teensie tiny!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Cinderella for the Wish Girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Cindy material at a garage sale last summer. To me, it looks a lot like the Cinderella fabric they use in the parks. It's kind of brocadish.
> 
> I wish I had more, I would love to make one for Lyddie out of it.
> 
> Speaking of Lyddie, I was going to have her model the dress for me, but when I went to look for her, this is what I found:


All the dresses are stunning!!!  I do love that Cindy fabric -- did you get a good deal on it.  I NEVER find fabric at yard sales.  I only go about once every two months, but still!  

I don't understand why you didn't want Lyddie to model for you
My dd, on the other hand, saw the photo and said "I can't believe she posted that picture on the web!" 



Piper said:


> When CP dolls first came out, I was teaching Pre-K in a private school in River Oaks in Houston.  (Can you say millionaires?  The parents paid more for tuition to a half-day program than I did for the University of Texas!)  Two of my students formed a close friendship.  One was the child of the president of a company.  The other was the son of a maid who was valued by her employers so much they paid the tuition for her son to attend the school.
> 
> For Christmas that year both boys got CP dolls.  Each one looked like the child's friend and actually had the same first name as the friend.  Neither parent knew that the other was doing this.  I have never forgotten the joy those boys had when they brought their dolls to school for Show & Tell the first day after the holiday.  So many of the parents were snobby that it restored my faith in people to see that this family encouraged a friendship with their neighbor's maid's son (who was a very bright and well-behaved child.)
> 
> This came right after one parent told me that her developmentally-delayed child must be gotten ready for the entrance exams into kindergarten because he must go to Kincaid School.  After all, the people he would meet there were far superior to public school children.


That is a dear story about the children.  DD has the sweetest friend that lives behind our neighborhood on this old street with three old, very tiny homes.  She is being raised by her grandmother as she got to pick where to live (the mother of the child is not in the picture at all).  While I don't let my dd go to her house (I don't know the grandmother and they have pit bulls which scares me) we welcome the girl into our home to play.   She is well mannered and very bright.  We have a large home in a decent neighborhood, so the girl must think she's in a palace when she comes over to play.  I was very sad last year though when I was making the kids their Halloween costumes and she told me how lucky they were that I was able to sew for them.



Blyssfull said:


> Well, that is the last time I take 24 hours off the boards...hehe. I missed so much AND a move!!! Thanks for all the comments on my little man and his outfit!
> 
> The coupon organizer is so cute! I need one of those.
> 
> I loved! my CPKs. I remember one I bought had my middle name "Evelyn" and I was so ecstatic. I was upset when they came out with Garbage Pail Kids cards.. how rude!     I'm with Nini, the new building is really wonderful and absolutely gorgeous but a big let down.. you would think with all that space they would have new stuff or changed things up a bit but it's all the exact same thing. My parents have a second home in Hayesville, NC so we go there a lot because it's on the way from south of ATL. But now you can have birthday parties and events there which is kinda cool.
> 
> Here's a pic of the new place in case y'all dont have time to search..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should do a disboard meet there.
> 
> My daughter leaves today to go to her dad's for the last two weeks of summer... I get so bummed. Divorce sucks! Back to read what I missed. I need a moving buddy too... I need to add you folks to my facebook so I don't miss a move again... https://www.facebook.com/blyss.full.life


The new hospital looks awesome from the outside!  I liked the old one on the inside and truth be told, I don't even recall what it looked like on the outside but I don't remember it being that bad.

Sad that your dd will be away for two weeks -- I often think about how hard that has to be and it helps me stay married!  I have a couple of friends that live overseas that are going through divorces right now and they have kids the same ages as mine and it really makes me feel for the kids.  I also have a divorced friend that I begged to get divorced to save her children!  It can go both ways.  Make the best of your dd's time away and you can have a nice reunion in two weeks.



MyDisneyTrio said:


> My Aunt tells me the story of when the CPK first came out and how her and my grandmother waited in line for HOURS to try and get me one. I think I was only a year old and obviously didn't even know what a CPK was  But they felt the need to get me a CPK. I ended up with quite a few CPK and my brother even had one that was all plastic and dressed in a swimsuit. I was excited with the 25th anniversary dolls came out, I was pregnant with my daughter and bought her two... I wasn't sure if she was going to look like me or my DH, so I bought a doll that looked like me and one that looked like him, and of course she is 50/50 mix of us both, haha.
> 
> I finished my first feliz for my DD who is turning 2 next month. We are having her a Pink Poodle in Paris theme party


GORGEOUS!!!!!  I  the appliques and adore the fabric.  Please, please, pretty please share with me where you got that fabric.  ETA:  THink I found the fabric -- Robert Kaufmann


----------



## belle41379

mommyof2princesses said:


> I still have 2 CPK somewhere...need to find them!  I also had a fake one that my mom bought because she couldn't get her hands on a real one.  My aunt got me my first real one.  Stood in line at TRU and had to fight someone for it!
> 
> Here is my latest project...a coupon organizer.  The pattern is by our very own Cathy!  She is awesome!  Can't wait to go grocery shopping and try it out!
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back: Can attach to the buggy in the grocery store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am making my first rosetta bag today with these fabrics.  I need one more color to offset it. Should I use red, white, or red with white polka dots?  Off to Joanns to grab a magnetic clasp!


LOVE the organizer!  It turned out so cute! The bag is going to be darling. 



MyDisneyTrio said:


> My Aunt tells me the story of when the CPK first came out and how her and my grandmother waited in line for HOURS to try and get me one. I think I was only a year old and obviously didn't even know what a CPK was  But they felt the need to get me a CPK. I ended up with quite a few CPK and my brother even had one that was all plastic and dressed in a swimsuit. I was excited with the 25th anniversary dolls came out, I was pregnant with my daughter and bought her two... I wasn't sure if she was going to look like me or my DH, so I bought a doll that looked like me and one that looked like him, and of course she is 50/50 mix of us both, haha.
> 
> I finished my first feliz for my DD who is turning 2 next month. We are having her a Pink Poodle in Paris theme party



The dress turned out amazing. Fantastic job. 


I'm off to take some pics of the stuff I made yesterday, then sew some more.  this morning we were at Walmart and they had a ton of fabric I don't have back at mine...that was NOT a good thing for my wallet!


----------



## HeatherSue

I thought I should post on here to let you know that I'm still alive!  I don't think I ever made it over to Part 25.  Such a shame!  

Here are some things I've made since I last posted.  I made this dress for 
Tessa out of the wrap top and dress from YCMT:















Sawyer's 5th birthday outfit by special request:




He just LOVES getting his picture taken. 





I reupholstered the couch in my camper and made new slip covers for the cushions in the dinette!  I  put picture frames over the ugly upolstered pieces between the cabinets and replaced the totally 80's cabinet doors.  We put in pergo flooring instead of carpet and painted the paneling.  I also Embroidered the letters of our last name on some fabric and put them into a frame to hang over the fridge.  

Before: 
















After:


----------



## VBAndrea

HeatherSue said:


> I thought I should post on here to let you know that I'm still alive!  I don't think I ever made it over to Part 25.  Such a shame!
> 
> Here are some things I've made since I last posted.  I made this dress for
> Tessa out of the wrap top and dress from YCMT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawyer's 5th birthday outfit by special request:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He just LOVES getting his picture taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reupholstered the couch in my camper and made new slip covers for the cushions in the dinette!  I  put picture frames over the ugly upolstered pieces between the cabinets and replaced the totally 80's cabinet doors.  We put in pergo flooring instead of carpet and painted the paneling.  I also Embroidered the letters of our last name on some fabric and put them into a frame to hang over the fridge.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


BIGGER pictures please!!!

Love Tessa's dress!  Sawyer's outfit looks cute but I really can't see it that well

I can't believe your camper makeover!!!!  You need to go on HGTV!!!

All right, back to cleaning now.  Must clean before sewing, must clean before sewing, must clean before sewing.......

Must stop taking Disbout breaks and keep cleaning, must stop taking Disbout breaks and keep cleaning, must stop taking Disbout breaks and keep cleaning......


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

VBAndrea said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!!  I  the appliques and adore the fabric.  Please, please, pretty please share with me where you got that fabric.  ETA:  THink I found the fabric -- Robert Kaufmann




Thank you!  Yes, it is the Vive Le France line by Robert Kaufman. The pink dot was just some random fabric I found at a quilting store here in Houston.  I was so happy to find the Paris fabric! It was pricey, but worth it!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Thanks for all the compliments on the coupon organizer! It was really easy to make and it is on Cathy's blog.  I made a mistake of running to Walmart to pick up something for dinner and found all their fabric marked down even more!  The solid 2 yard packs were $1.48 and the pattern 2yard packs were $1.98!  So, needless to say I bought a few!  Even the employee in the next aisle was shocked!  I was just there Tuesday and they had gone back up from their $5 sale price.



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I finished my first feliz for my DD who is turning 2 next month. We are having her a Pink Poodle in Paris theme party



This came out beautiful!  I love the Feliz. I was so intimidated the first time I put it away for years!  Then last year I made 2 in a week!  



HeatherSue said:


> I thought I should post on here to let you know that I'm still alive!  I don't think I ever made it over to Part 25.  Such a shame!
> 
> Here are some things I've made since I last posted.  I made this dress for
> Tessa out of the wrap top and dress from YCMT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawyer's 5th birthday outfit by special request:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He just LOVES getting his picture taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reupholstered the couch in my camper and made new slip covers for the cushions in the dinette!  I  put picture frames over the ugly upolstered pieces between the cabinets and replaced the totally 80's cabinet doors.  We put in pergo flooring instead of carpet and painted the paneling.  I also Embroidered the letters of our last name on some fabric and put them into a frame to hang over the fridge.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:



You have been busy!  (Of course I have seen these pics somewhere else!) I love that wrap dress.  I have the pattern and the material picked out...eventually I will get it done1




teresajoy said:


> I don't think I ever posted these outfits I made for a Give
> 
> Pink Cindy dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle (this one is teensie tiny!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Cinderella for the Wish Girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Cindy material at a garage sale last summer. To me, it looks a lot like the Cinderella fabric they use in the parks. It's kind of brocadish.
> 
> I wish I had more, I would love to make one for Lyddie out of it.
> 
> Speaking of Lyddie, I was going to have her model the dress for me, but when I went to look for her, this is what I found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :



Love the dresses, but love the mud picture the best!  That was so me as a child!


----------



## teresajoy

Blyssfull said:


> I loved! my CPKs. I remember one I bought had my middle name "Evelyn" and I was so ecstatic. I was upset when they came out with Garbage Pail Kids cards.. how rude!     I'm with Nini, the new building is really wonderful and absolutely gorgeous but a big let down.. you would think with all that space they would have new stuff or changed things up a bit but it's all the exact same thing. My parents have a second home in Hayesville, NC so we go there a lot because it's on the way from south of ATL. But now you can have birthday parties and events there which is kinda cool.
> 
> Here's a pic of the new place in case y'all dont have time to search..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should do a disboard meet there.
> 
> My daughter leaves today to go to her dad's for the last two weeks of summer... I get so bummed. Divorce sucks! Back to read what I missed. I need a moving buddy too... I need to add you folks to my facebook so I don't miss a move again... https://www.facebook.com/blyss.full.life



Thanks for the picture!!! 

I'm sorry your daughter will be gone for two weeks. I don't know how I could handle that. 



MyDisneyTrio said:


> My Aunt tells me the story of when the CPK first came out and how her and my grandmother waited in line for HOURS to try and get me one. I think I was only a year old and obviously didn't even know what a CPK was  But they felt the need to get me a CPK. I ended up with quite a few CPK and my brother even had one that was all plastic and dressed in a swimsuit. I was excited with the 25th anniversary dolls came out, I was pregnant with my daughter and bought her two... I wasn't sure if she was going to look like me or my DH, so I bought a doll that looked like me and one that looked like him, and of course she is 50/50 mix of us both, haha.
> 
> I finished my first feliz for my DD who is turning 2 next month. We are having her a Pink Poodle in Paris theme party



The Feliz is gorgeous!!!! I was going to say that I have that embroidery file, but I see Froggy made it for you! It's really cute!



livndisney said:


> Seems like CPK have been a part of my life forever. My Grandpa used to tell my cousins an I that we were came from his cabbage patch. (So I guess we were the "original CPK").
> 
> I got my first CPK at the height of the craze. My mother never would have spent the time or money to get me one, she spend her time giving me newspaper articles about all the crazy things were doing to get their kids a CPK. I had enough articles to fill a scrap book. (Although she now buys really nasty CPK at garage sales and mails them to me LOL)
> 
> My dad however sent me money and told me I could get whatever I wanted. One day at a flea market, we found a guy selling NIB CPK (at REALLY inflated prices-always makes me made when people do that). I wanted that doll so bad I paid 85.00 for her. My sister had to physically protect me to get out of the market as people were trying to grab the doll out of my hands. It was really scary. But we got her to the car. I still have her today.
> 
> So when DD came home, we knew she needed a CPK. She was greeted at the airport with an asian CPK that shared her birthday.



There you go making me get all teary!!! I love the Jord story. 

Good for your sister being your bodyguard getting you and your doll safely out of the flea market! And, that was nice of your Dad sending you the money! No comment about your Mom. 





MaeB said:


> Here's a fuzzy picture of my brother and I the year I got my first CPK (you can see her on the floor.)  Her name is Bernice and I also had a girl from that same era named Marcella*.  I believe this is 1985.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was older I got 3 more; a girl that had a mechanism inside her that made her "burp," a girl that had a mechanism inside her that made her "kiss" and one of the full plastic ones whose skin colour changed in the sun.  I think their names were Jessie, Valerie and Teri.  I recently gave 2 of the newer ones to a family friend because we just sold my childhood home and I didn't have enough room to store all of them, but I kept the two older ones.  The suntanning one is long gone after being left outside one winter (oops!)  While packing up my house I happened upon a sewing pattern that my grandmother had to make clothes for the dolls (and a pattern for the doll itself) and somewhere out there exists a photo of me and Marcella in matching dresses. Strangely, 3 of my 5 dolls have red hair....maybe, subconsciously, I've always been jealous of my brother's hair colour!
> 
> *About 20 years after referring to her as Marcella, my mom informed me that she thinks her name is actually Marcelle but that Marcella was easier to say for a 2 year old.   What??  All this time I've been living a lie!
> 
> Wow, that was way more than anyone needed to know about my CPK dolls....carry on.



Cute picture!!!! And funny about Marcella/ Marcelle! 



HeatherSue said:


> I thought I should post on here to let you know that I'm still alive!  I don't think I ever made it over to Part 25.  Such a shame!
> 
> Here are some things I've made since I last posted.  I made this dress for
> Tessa out of the wrap top and dress from YCMT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawyer's 5th birthday outfit by special request:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He just LOVES getting his picture taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reupholstered the couch in my camper and made new slip covers for the cushions in the dinette!  I  put picture frames over the ugly upolstered pieces between the cabinets and replaced the totally 80's cabinet doors.  We put in pergo flooring instead of carpet and painted the paneling.  I also Embroidered the letters of our last name on some fabric and put them into a frame to hang over the fridge.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:




I love Tessa in that dress!!!! It is so pretty!!!

Sawyer just cracks me up, he's so cute!!!

And your camper is just  AMAZING!!! You really did such a wonderful job on it!


----------



## tinkermomma

mommyof2princesses said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on the coupon organizer! It was really easy to make and it is on Cathy's blog.  I made a mistake of running to Walmart to pick up something for dinner and found all their fabric marked down even more!  The solid 2 yard packs were $1.48 and the pattern 2yard packs were $1.98!  So, needless to say I bought a few!  Even the employee in the next aisle was shocked!  I was just there Tuesday and they had gone back up from their $5 sale price.
> 
> 
> 
> This came out beautiful!  I love the Feliz. I was so intimidated the first time I put it away for years!  Then last year I made 2 in a week!
> 
> 
> 
> You have been busy!  (Of course I have seen these pics somewhere else!) I love that wrap dress.  I have the pattern and the material picked out...eventually I will get it done1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the dresses, but love the mud picture the best!  That was so me as a child!



That pink Cindy dress is incredible!!!


----------



## Piper

HeatherSue said:


> I thought I should post on here to let you know that I'm still alive!  I don't think I ever made it over to Part 25.  Such a shame!
> 
> Here are some things I've made since I last posted.  I made this dress for
> Tessa out of the wrap top and dress from YCMT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawyer's 5th birthday outfit by special request:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He just LOVES getting his picture taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reupholstered the couch in my camper and made new slip covers for the cushions in the dinette!  I  put picture frames over the ugly upolstered pieces between the cabinets and replaced the totally 80's cabinet doors.  We put in pergo flooring instead of carpet and painted the paneling.  I also Embroidered the letters of our last name on some fabric and put them into a frame to hang over the fridge.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:




Busy girl--but great results


----------



## tinkermomma

teresajoy said:


> I don't think I ever posted these outfits I made for a Give
> 
> Pink Cindy dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle (this one is teensie tiny!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Cinderella for the Wish Girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Cindy material at a garage sale last summer. To me, it looks a lot like the Cinderella fabric they use in the parks. It's kind of brocadish.
> 
> I wish I had more, I would love to make one for Lyddie out of it.
> 
> Speaking of Lyddie, I was going to have her model the dress for me, but when I went to look for her, this is what I found:



I meant t reply to this. Pink Cindy dress = .


----------



## tricia

teresajoy said:


> I don't think I ever posted these outfits I made for a Give
> 
> Pink Cindy dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Cinderella for the Wish Girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Cindy material at a garage sale last summer. To me, it looks a lot like the Cinderella fabric they use in the parks. It's kind of brocadish.
> 
> I wish I had more, I would love to make one for Lyddie out of it.
> 
> Speaking of Lyddie, I was going to have her model the dress for me, but when I went to look for her, this is what I found:



Beautiful Dresses Teresa.  I usually like the modelled pictures better, but I think you may have made the right choice on this one.  (looks like she was having much more fun doing that anyway)



MyDisneyTrio said:


> My Aunt tells me the story of when the CPK first came out and how her and my grandmother waited in line for HOURS to try and get me one. I think I was only a year old and obviously didn't even know what a CPK was But they felt the need to get me a CPK. I ended up with quite a few CPK and my brother even had one that was all plastic and dressed in a swimsuit. I was excited with the 25th anniversary dolls came out, I was pregnant with my daughter and bought her two... I wasn't sure if she was going to look like me or my DH, so I bought a doll that looked like me and one that looked like him, and of course she is 50/50 mix of us both, haha.
> 
> I finished my first feliz for my DD who is turning 2 next month. We are having her a Pink Poodle in Paris theme party



Love the Feliz, very pretty.



HeatherSue said:


> I thought I should post on here to let you know that I'm still alive!  I don't think I ever made it over to Part 25.  Such a shame!
> 
> Here are some things I've made since I last posted.  I made this dress for
> Tessa out of the wrap top and dress from YCMT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawyer's 5th birthday outfit by special request:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reupholstered the couch in my camper and made new slip covers for the cushions in the dinette!  I  put picture frames over the ugly upolstered pieces between the cabinets and replaced the totally 80's cabinet doors.  We put in pergo flooring instead of carpet and painted the paneling.  I also Embroidered the letters of our last name on some fabric and put them into a frame to hang over the fridge.
> 
> 
> After:



The trailer looks great.  Very nice dress for Tessa, and great outfit on Sawyer, my boys would have loved that when they were younger.


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> I had posted my looong CPK reply on the last thread and then it wouldn't go through since the thread got closed.
> 
> Yes, they had the CPK with teeth, glasses, holding crayons, pacifiers....
> 
> They made clowns, ringmasters, foreign dolls (I have a Spanish boy -- I believe they had Scottish, Spanish, Chinese and ????), dolls whose hair you could style, baseball players, dolls riding horses, the pets as Teresa mentioned, premies, newborns, ones that were all rubber wearing swim attire or bathrobes.
> 
> They also came out with Furkins (I think that's what they were called) which were bears.
> 
> And after mentioning the CPK holding crayons I am just sick thinking about it.  Mine are all in the attic.  It is often over 100 degrees here.  I fear my crayons were still in the dolls' hands when they got packed and now may be melted over the dolls.
> 
> I probably have 20-30 dolls.  I really should go pull them out this fall and see what kind of shape they are in.  10+ years in the attic have likely done them no favors.  My porcelain dolls are stored in dd's closet so they should be fine.
> 
> Oh, and didn't hey have CPK dressed in bunny suits too?  I think I might have one of those.  And lets not forget the twins.  I have two sets of twins -- a boy and girl and a set of boys wearing these cute little animal costumes -- maybe deer or moose -- I can't quite remember.
> 
> And sad to say, i was 19 years old when CPK came out!



I had so many of these different ones that you described!  I had a couple of sets of twins, I had a koosa kid, a cornsilk kid, the list goes on and on!



NiniMorris said:


> Since we live in N Georgia, we visit the CP Hospital all the time.  They have a new big building off to them selves now...but I really liked the old hospital better.  My GD4 doesn't really remember the older building, but she loves going to the new one.
> 
> I remember the first CP dolls that came out.  All completely hand made.  They were quite a bit larger than the dolls they have now.  They were actual kids who wore a size 2 toddler clothes.  Here in Georgia they were all the rage during the Christmas before my son was born, so that would have put it during the 1980 or maybe 1981 Holiday season.  We were living in Missouri at the time but came home for Christmas.  That Sunday morning, there were about 10 or 15 of those little dolls.
> 
> I fell in love with them right then and there.  But I only had boy type kiddies, so I had to wait.  My mother in law won one in a raffle for my oldest son.  He was less than appreciative, and it lived at my MIL's house until she died.  All the grand kids loved having it to play with.
> 
> After my daughter was born in 83, while they were still rare, she got about 4 of them for her first Christmas...of course, since we bought them at the PX, I had no clue how rare they were!  Once I found out, I started making my own version of CPK...they were a hot seller for me.  Every female child (and a couple of the  adults) in our family got one of my hand made versions for Christmas in 84...
> 
> For my GD 2 birthday we HAD to get her her first REAL CP to take with us to Disney.  It was crazy!  Wal Mart had stopped selling them in some sort of dispute, and every Target store around had run out of them...so we drove up to Cleveland to the hospital to get one minutes before they closed...I called them and told them what was going on and they had one picked out for me and was waiting at the counter...
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS In addition to the Furkins, they also had Koosas...strange little animals/dolls.  My boys each had one when we flew to Germany.  By the time we got back (2 years) they had stopped making them.



What great memories!  Thanks for sharing!



mommyof2princesses said:


> I still have 2 CPK somewhere...need to find them!  I also had a fake one that my mom bought because she couldn't get her hands on a real one.  My aunt got me my first real one.  Stood in line at TRU and had to fight someone for it!
> 
> Here is my latest project...a coupon organizer.  The pattern is by our very own Cathy!  She is awesome!  Can't wait to go grocery shopping and try it out!
> 
> Front:


Love the coupon organizer!  And I don't know which colors to tell you to use on the rosetta, but I love the prints!



teresajoy said:


> I don't think I ever posted these outfits I made for a Give
> 
> Pink Cindy dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle (this one is teensie tiny!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Cinderella for the Wish Girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Cindy material at a garage sale last summer. To me, it looks a lot like the Cinderella fabric they use in the parks. It's kind of brocadish.
> 
> I wish I had more, I would love to make one for Lyddie out of it.
> 
> Speaking of Lyddie, I was going to have her model the dress for me, but when I went to look for her, this is what I found:



LOVE the princess dresses!  And love the muddy summer pic!



Piper said:


> When CP dolls first came out, I was teaching Pre-K in a private school in River Oaks in Houston.  (Can you say millionaires?  The parents paid more for tuition to a half-day program than I did for the University of Texas!)  Two of my students formed a close friendship.  One was the child of the president of a company.  The other was the son of a maid who was valued by her employers so much they paid the tuition for her son to attend the school.
> 
> For Christmas that year both boys got CP dolls.  Each one looked like the child's friend and actually had the same first name as the friend.  Neither parent knew that the other was doing this.  I have never forgotten the joy those boys had when they brought their dolls to school for Show & Tell the first day after the holiday.  So many of the parents were snobby that it restored my faith in people to see that this family encouraged a friendship with their neighbor's maid's son (who was a very bright and well-behaved child.)
> 
> This came right after one parent told me that her developmentally-delayed child must be gotten ready for the entrance exams into kindergarten because he must go to Kincaid School.  After all, the people he would meet there were far superior to public school children.



That is a great story!  Thanks for sharing, Piper!



Blyssfull said:


> Well, that is the last time I take 24 hours off the boards...hehe. I missed so much AND a move!!! Thanks for all the comments on my little man and his outfit!
> 
> The coupon organizer is so cute! I need one of those.
> 
> I loved! my CPKs. I remember one I bought had my middle name "Evelyn" and I was so ecstatic. I was upset when they came out with Garbage Pail Kids cards.. how rude!     I'm with Nini, the new building is really wonderful and absolutely gorgeous but a big let down.. you would think with all that space they would have new stuff or changed things up a bit but it's all the exact same thing. My parents have a second home in Hayesville, NC so we go there a lot because it's on the way from south of ATL. But now you can have birthday parties and events there which is kinda cool.
> 
> Here's a pic of the new place in case y'all dont have time to search..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should do a disboard meet there.
> 
> My daughter leaves today to go to her dad's for the last two weeks of summer... I get so bummed. Divorce sucks! Back to read what I missed. I need a moving buddy too... I need to add you folks to my facebook so I don't miss a move again... https://www.facebook.com/blyss.full.life



Thanks for sharing the pic of the new place!  I agree, a meet there would be fun!!!
And I'm sorry your daughter leaves today.



livndisney said:


> Seems like CPK have been a part of my life forever. My Grandpa used to tell my cousins an I that we were came from his cabbage patch. (So I guess we were the "original CPK").
> 
> I got my first CPK at the height of the craze. My mother never would have spent the time or money to get me one, she spend her time giving me newspaper articles about all the crazy things were doing to get their kids a CPK. I had enough articles to fill a scrap book. (Although she now buys really nasty CPK at garage sales and mails them to me LOL)
> 
> My dad however sent me money and told me I could get whatever I wanted. One day at a flea market, we found a guy selling NIB CPK (at REALLY inflated prices-always makes me made when people do that). I wanted that doll so bad I paid 85.00 for her. My sister had to physically protect me to get out of the market as people were trying to grab the doll out of my hands. It was really scary. But we got her to the car. I still have her today.
> 
> So when DD came home, we knew she needed a CPK. She was greeted at the airport with an asian CPK that shared her birthday.



I can so remember crazy crowds of people when CPKs were around!  



HeatherSue said:


> I thought I should post on here to let you know that I'm still alive!  I don't think I ever made it over to Part 25.  Such a shame!
> 
> Here are some things I've made since I last posted.  I made this dress for
> Tessa out of the wrap top and dress from YCMT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawyer's 5th birthday outfit by special request:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He just LOVES getting his picture taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reupholstered the couch in my camper and made new slip covers for the cushions in the dinette!  I  put picture frames over the ugly upolstered pieces between the cabinets and replaced the totally 80's cabinet doors.  We put in pergo flooring instead of carpet and painted the paneling.  I also Embroidered the letters of our last name on some fabric and put them into a frame to hang over the fridge.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:



WOW!!!!  Amazing work!!!!



VBAndrea said:


> All right, back to cleaning now.  Must clean before sewing, must clean before sewing, must clean before sewing.......
> 
> Must stop taking Disbout breaks and keep cleaning, must stop taking Disbout breaks and keep cleaning, must stop taking Disbout breaks and keep cleaning......


I need to tell myself the same thing!!!



So, the boys & I ran across town this morning - didn't get much at the Walmart but I did score some vinyl at AWESOME prices!!!  I couldn't remember which kind to use for the Eye Spy bags, so I bought two different weights ... it was on HUGE rolls, so I bought 1/3 yd of each and my total was $0.92!!!!!!!!

I hit the Liter sale at Beauty Brands and then went to Trader Joes for some food . . . we arrived home as the rain picked up . . . but guess who was waiting on my doorstep . . . 































She has new eyes (I don't think they look as nice as her old ones before the silver eye) courtesy of AG . . . and she obviously had a bath.  They re-braided her hair, but didn't loop them up like her original style (I was hoping they would). Finn says she needs some clothes and that she shouldn't be hanging about in her hospital gown . . . 

So, I'm off to clean the kitchen and then I can hopefully reinstall my machine in it's cabinet and get some stuff done!  I have to clear off a few things from the to-do list before I sew for Miss Kirsten!!!!


----------



## Granna4679

I am glad I checked FB one last time last night so that I saw the move.  I was 20 something pages behind on the last thread so I need to go back and catch up....I hate to miss anything.

I do remember a few things I wanted to comment on way back (like I said I was 20 something pages behind).  

Disneygirlsanddrew....I never commented but I wanted to say "congratulations" on the new pregnancy.  I hope you have a wonderful 9 months! 

Ellen - love the Villain outfits for the BG...they were just out of this world.

Andrea - love your pirate outfits for the BG too....those were precious and great use/idea for the coins.  My DGDs would love that.

Castlecreations...the dresses you posted were outstanding...I especially LOVED the Tink dress.

D - Your new machine and cover are TDF.  You did an awesome job cleaning her up and you are going to have so much fun with her.

Cheryl - Love all of Ginger's antics.  I see she has been replaced but I am sure she will always hold a special place in your heart (and on a special shelf ...

I finally finished all of my daughters baby bedding, etc.  Her baby shower is next week so I can post pics after that.  I have had tons of orders for other things in addition to that so I haven't been posting much but I will have a few things to post in a day or so.   

Theresa - somehow I missed your quote but I love the princess dresses (the pink Cindy is my favorite).  And that picture of Lydia cracked me up 



MyDisneyTrio said:


> My Aunt tells me the story of when the CPK first came out and how her and my grandmother waited in line for HOURS to try and get me one. I think I was only a year old and obviously didn't even know what a CPK was  But they felt the need to get me a CPK. I ended up with quite a few CPK and my brother even had one that was all plastic and dressed in a swimsuit. I was excited with the 25th anniversary dolls came out, I was pregnant with my daughter and bought her two... I wasn't sure if she was going to look like me or my DH, so I bought a doll that looked like me and one that looked like him, and of course she is 50/50 mix of us both, haha.
> 
> I finished my first feliz for my DD who is turning 2 next month. We are having her a Pink Poodle in Paris theme party



Pure Awesomeness!!!  Adorable!  I am working on a Feliz right now too.  I can't wait to get finished with it and post pictures.



HeatherSue said:


> I thought I should post on here to let you know that I'm still alive!  I don't think I ever made it over to Part 25.  Such a shame!



Glad you are here!!  We have missed you.  I love Tessa and Sawyers outfits.  So cute!  You have done a great job on the trailer....you will really enjoy it.


----------



## Piper

mphalens said:


> I had so many of these different ones that you described!  I had a couple of sets of twins, I had a koosa kid, a cornsilk kid, the list goes on and on!
> 
> 
> 
> What great memories!  Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> Love the coupon organizer!  And I don't know which colors to tell you to use on the rosetta, but I love the prints!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the princess dresses!  And love the muddy summer pic!
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great story!  Thanks for sharing, Piper!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pic of the new place!  I agree, a meet there would be fun!!!
> And I'm sorry your daughter leaves today.
> 
> 
> 
> I can so remember crazy crowds of people when CPKs were around!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!!!  Amazing work!!!!
> 
> 
> I need to tell myself the same thing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So, the boys & I ran across town this morning - didn't get much at the Walmart but I did score some vinyl at AWESOME prices!!!  I couldn't remember which kind to use for the Eye Spy bags, so I bought two different weights ... it was on HUGE rolls, so I bought 1/3 yd of each and my total was $0.92!!!!!!!!
> 
> I hit the Liter sale at Beauty Brands and then went to Trader Joes for some food . . . we arrived home as the rain picked up . . . but guess who was waiting on my doorstep . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has new eyes (I don't think they look as nice as her old ones before the silver eye) courtesy of AG . . . and she obviously had a bath.  They re-braided her hair, but didn't loop them up like her original style (I was hoping they would). Finn says she needs some clothes and that she shouldn't be hanging about in her hospital gown . . .
> 
> So, I'm off to clean the kitchen and then I can hopefully reinstall my machine in it's cabinet and get some stuff done!  I have to clear off a few things from the to-do list before I sew for Miss Kirsten!!!!




She looks lovely.  Tell Finn she needs to rest for a bit--you don't come right out of the hospital and get to work (unless you're a mother)


----------



## mphalens

Piper said:


> She looks lovely.  Tell Finn she needs to rest for a bit--you don't come right out of the hospital and get to work (unless you're a mother)



LOVE that!  Thanks!  Hopefully he'll listen!


----------



## micksmoma

How do I get to the last 250 pages?  I wanted to case something I saw and the last page I can get was in April.  I know it is just me, but could you help me out?


----------



## RMAMom

teresajoy said:


> I don't think I ever posted these outfits I made for a Give
> 
> and Cinderella for the Wish Girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Cindy material at a garage sale last summer. To me, it looks a lot like the Cinderella fabric they use in the parks. It's kind of brocadish.
> 
> I wish I had more, I would love to make one for Lyddie out of it.
> 
> Speaking of Lyddie, I was going to have her model the dress for me, but when I went to look for her, this is what I found:


Love the dresses but that picture of Lydia is priceless, it just screams childhood in the summertime!


MyDisneyTrio said:


> My Aunt tells me the story of when the CPK first came out and how her and my grandmother waited in line for HOURS to try and get me one. I think I was only a year old and obviously didn't even know what a CPK was  But they felt the need to get me a CPK. I ended up with quite a few CPK and my brother even had one that was all plastic and dressed in a swimsuit. I was excited with the 25th anniversary dolls came out, I was pregnant with my daughter and bought her two... I wasn't sure if she was going to look like me or my DH, so I bought a doll that looked like me and one that looked like him, and of course she is 50/50 mix of us both, haha.
> 
> I finished my first feliz for my DD who is turning 2 next month. We are having her a Pink Poodle in Paris theme party


So pretty!



HeatherSue said:


> I thought I should post on here to let you know that I'm still alive!  I don't think I ever made it over to Part 25.  Such a shame!
> 
> Here are some things I've made since I last posted.  I made this dress for
> Tessa out of the wrap top and dress from YCMT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawyer's 5th birthday outfit by special request:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reupholstered the couch in my camper and made new slip covers for the cushions in the dinette!  I  put picture frames over the ugly upolstered pieces between the cabinets and replaced the totally 80's cabinet doors.  We put in pergo flooring instead of carpet and painted the paneling.  I also Embroidered the letters of our last name on some fabric and put them into a frame to hang over the fridge.
> After:


the outfits are great, the kids are really growing but the camper! What a project that must have been, it looks terrific!


mphalens said:


> So, the boys & I ran across town this morning - didn't get much at the Walmart but I did score some vinyl at AWESOME prices!!!  I couldn't remember which kind to use for the Eye Spy bags, so I bought two different weights ... it was on HUGE rolls, so I bought 1/3 yd of each and my total was $0.92!!!!!!!!
> 
> I hit the Liter sale at Beauty Brands and then went to Trader Joes for some food . . . we arrived home as the rain picked up . . . but guess who was waiting on my doorstep . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has new eyes (I don't think they look as nice as her old ones before the silver eye) courtesy of AG . . . and she obviously had a bath.  They re-braided her hair, but didn't loop them up like her original style (I was hoping they would). Finn says she needs some clothes and that she shouldn't be hanging about in her hospital gown . . .
> 
> So, I'm off to clean the kitchen and then I can hopefully reinstall my machine in it's cabinet and get some stuff done!  I have to clear off a few things from the to-do list before I sew for Miss Kirsten!!!!



Nice find at Wally World and I'm so glad that it all worked out with your doll. I'm sure you were relieved to see her. I was surprised at how quickly they repaired her and sent her home!


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> BIGGER pictures please!!!
> 
> Love Tessa's dress!  Sawyer's outfit looks cute but I really can't see it that well
> 
> I can't believe your camper makeover!!!!  You need to go on HGTV!!!
> 
> All right, back to cleaning now.  Must clean before sewing, must clean before sewing, must clean before sewing.......
> 
> Must stop taking Disbout breaks and keep cleaning, must stop taking Disbout breaks and keep cleaning, must stop taking Disbout breaks and keep cleaning......



I don't clean so that isn't a problem



mphalens said:


> She has new eyes (I don't think they look as nice as her old ones before the silver eye) courtesy of AG . . . and she obviously had a bath.  They re-braided her hair, but didn't loop them up like her original style (I was hoping they would). Finn says she needs some clothes and that she shouldn't be hanging about in her hospital gown . . .
> 
> So, I'm off to clean the kitchen and then I can hopefully reinstall my machine in it's cabinet and get some stuff done!  I have to clear off a few things from the to-do list before I sew for Miss Kirsten!!!!



So glad she is home.

I am planning a trip to Joanns tomorrow I received a 20% off my total order coupon and I must use it.

My mom is even going to come. Thinking it might be a good time to buy my material for making a fish extender for our cruise


----------



## RMAMom

micksmoma said:


> How do I get to the last 250 pages?  I wanted to case something I saw and the last page I can get was in April.  I know it is just me, but could you help me out?


Type Disboutique part 25 in the search box and it will pop up.


----------



## snubie

I just want to take a quick moment to thank everyone involved in the Big Gives.  Your generosity is enormous.  SO THANK YOU !!!



mphalens said:


> She has new eyes (I don't think they look as nice as her old ones before the silver eye) courtesy of AG . . . and she obviously had a bath.  They re-braided her hair, but didn't loop them up like her original style (I was hoping they would). Finn says she needs some clothes and that she shouldn't be hanging about in her hospital gown . . .
> 
> So, I'm off to clean the kitchen and then I can hopefully reinstall my machine in it's cabinet and get some stuff done!  I have to clear off a few things from the to-do list before I sew for Miss Kirsten!!!!



She looks beautiful.  That seemed like an awfully quick hospital stay, which is a good thing.

I had several CPK's.  My favorite was the astronaut.  She had light blond hair, I renamed her Katrina after her adoption was finalized.   She came with the helmet, the backpack "breathing" apparatus and the full space walk suit.  I thought she was the coolest thing ever.  
Not her (and not my auction) but one of her cousins/co-workers:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Cabbage-Patch-Kids-Astronaut-Doll-1985-/170589271900
And there was Colleen, that looked like me with the blue eyes and darker blonde hair.  My mother claims she looked and looked for that doll for months.  And Karen with her dark hair and brown eyes, she looked like my older sister but I bought her all on my own.  And the Koosas too, I think mine was a cat but I could be wrong.  They were weird looking.
A blast from the past     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IIdtLIzWYM


----------



## Meshell2002

MyDisneyTrio said:


> My Aunt tells me the story of when the CPK first came out and how her and my grandmother waited in line for HOURS to try and get me one. I think I was only a year old and obviously didn't even know what a CPK was  But they felt the need to get me a CPK. I ended up with quite a few CPK and my brother even had one that was all plastic and dressed in a swimsuit. I was excited with the 25th anniversary dolls came out, I was pregnant with my daughter and bought her two... I wasn't sure if she was going to look like me or my DH, so I bought a doll that looked like me and one that looked like him, and of course she is 50/50 mix of us both, haha.
> 
> I finished my first feliz for my DD who is turning 2 next month. We are having her a Pink Poodle in Paris theme party



Love this....I so need that book. 



mphalens said:


> I had so many of these different ones that you described!  I had a couple of sets of twins, I had a koosa kid, a cornsilk kid, the list goes on and on!
> 
> 
> I hit the Liter sale at Beauty Brands and then went to Trader Joes for some food . . . we arrived home as the rain picked up . . . but guess who was waiting on my doorstep . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has new eyes (I don't think they look as nice as her old ones before the silver eye) courtesy of AG . . . and she obviously had a bath.  They re-braided her hair, but didn't loop them up like her original style (I was hoping they would). Finn says she needs some clothes and that she shouldn't be hanging about in her hospital gown . . .
> 
> So, I'm off to clean the kitchen and then I can hopefully reinstall my machine in it's cabinet and get some stuff done!  I have to clear off a few things from the to-do list before I sew for Miss Kirsten!!!!



Glad to see Kirsten is back so fast!
You will have lots of fun sewing for her!
I have 2 CPK but I think they are in DD closet....I know one is missing a shoe...and has been for years.

So to al of you concerned about my rehab efforts on the yard sale AG....here she is in her upcycled black tshirt made by me from a free liberty jane pattern.





I actually got out my embroidery machine today and did DD pillowcases...they are identical....she finally got a pillow so it was just calling for a case...and I already had the fabric










I Spy Bags for my kids 12 hr ride to see grandparents in 3 weeks.





Luggage tags...I'm going to use them on their lunch boxes for moms day out









That's all for now!


----------



## aboveH20

I hear my husband mowing, so I should make this quick and find something productive to do. 



ivey_family said:


> Cheryl - I want to hear how you enjoyed Mary Poppins!  We saw it in 2006 in London and LOVED it!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I enjoyed it, but it's not at the top of my favorite Broadway shows.  I like to be blown away by the sets, costumes and music, and _Mary_ didn't knock me out of my seat.  I really like _Beauty and the Beast_, _Lion King_, _Wicked_, and _Jersey Boys_ off the top of my head.

I saw _Chorus Line _in London -- a number of years ago -- and it was funny that all of the English actors put on Brooklyn accents, I guess to show that the story takes place in NYC?  



teresajoy said:


> Dorrrine is beautiful Cheryl!!!!
> (sorry about all that meanie stuff....)



I was talking with JK Rowling and she said she got the same thing for not being able to produce Harry Potter stories fast enough.



teresajoy said:


> [SIZE="3
> [CENTER][FONT="Comic Sans MS"]Ok, I found some Corey and Jord pictures!!!!
> 
> Here is Corey holding Jord. This was back in May of 2008. [/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another one, we were at the McDonald's that use to be at DTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks so much younger to me in these pictures!
> 
> And, a bonus picture!!!! [/B][/SIZE]*PRESENTING.......
> 
> The ONE
> 
> The ONLY!!!!!
> 
> My Baby Sister
> 
> and
> 
> Digitizer EXTRAORDINAIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> HEATHERSUE!!!! (of FrouFrou fame)
> and JORD!!!!!!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Too cute.  



cogero said:


> Cheryl, Dorrrine is beautiful.



Thanks.  We've been told we look a lot alike.



miprender said:


> Since I can't quote from the last thread I wanted to say a big  to DoRRRine  She is just beautiful



Like mother like daughter.  Thanks.



babynala said:


> Dorrrine is just beautiful.



You're making me blush.



mommyof2princesses said:


> Here is my latest project...a coupon organizer.  The pattern is by our very own Cathy!  She is awesome!  Can't wait to go grocery shopping and try it out!
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am making my first rosetta bag today with these fabrics.  I need one more color to offset it. Should I use red, white, or red with white polka dots?  Off to Joanns to grab a magnetic clasp!



The coupon organizer is a great idea.

I'm always partial to anything with polka dots.



teresajoy said:


> I don't think I ever posted these outfits I made for a Give
> 
> Pink Cindy dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle (this one is teensie tiny!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Cinderella for the Wish Girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Cindy material at a garage sale last summer. To me, it looks a lot like the Cinderella fabric they use in the parks. It's kind of brocadish.
> 
> I wish I had more, I would love to make one for Lyddie out of it.
> 
> Speaking of Lyddie, I was going to have her model the dress for me, but when I went to look for her, this is what I found:



LOVE the dresses and love the probably soon to be unemployed model.



Piper said:


> When CP dolls first came out, I was teaching Pre-K in a private school in River Oaks in Houston.  (Can you say millionaires?  The parents paid more for tuition to a half-day program than I did for the University of Texas!)  Two of my students formed a close friendship.  One was the child of the president of a company.  The other was the son of a maid who was valued by her employers so much they paid the tuition for her son to attend the school.
> 
> For Christmas that year both boys got CP dolls.  Each one looked like the child's friend and actually had the same first name as the friend.  Neither parent knew that the other was doing this.  I have never forgotten the joy those boys had when they brought their dolls to school for Show & Tell the first day after the holiday.  So many of the parents were snobby that it restored my faith in people to see that this family encouraged a friendship with their neighbor's maid's son (who was a very bright and well-behaved child.)



What a touching story.  Thanks for sharing.



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I finished my first feliz for my DD who is turning 2 next month. We are having her a Pink Poodle in Paris theme party



  Amazing.



MaeB said:


> Here's a fuzzy picture of my brother and I the year I got my first CPK (you can see her on the floor.)  Her name is Bernice and I also had a girl from that same era named Marcella*.  I believe this is 1985.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that was way more than anyone needed to know about my CPK dolls....carry on.



That was just the right amount of info I needed about Bernice and Marcella.



HeatherSue said:


> I thought I should post on here to let you know that I'm still alive!  I don't think I ever made it over to Part 25.  Such a shame!
> 
> Here are some things I've made since I last posted.  I made this dress for
> Tessa out of the wrap top and dress from YCMT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawyer's 5th birthday outfit by special request:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reupholstered the couch in my camper and made new slip covers for the cushions in the dinette!  I  put picture frames over the ugly upolstered pieces between the cabinets and replaced the totally 80's cabinet doors.  We put in pergo flooring instead of carpet and painted the paneling.  I also Embroidered the letters of our last name on some fabric and put them into a frame to hang over the fridge.
> 
> After:



So good to see your kids again and what wonderfut outfits they're sporting.

Hats off for the trailer renovations.  I can't imagine doing the tufted reupholstery.  Looks great.



mphalens said:


> She has new eyes (I don't think they look as nice as her old ones before the silver eye) courtesy of AG . . . and she obviously had a bath.  They re-braided her hair, but didn't loop them up like her original style (I was hoping they would). Finn says she needs some clothes and that she shouldn't be hanging about in her hospital gown . . .
> 
> So, I'm off to clean the kitchen and then I can hopefully reinstall my machine in it's cabinet and get some stuff done!  I have to clear off a few things from the to-do list before I sew for Miss Kirsten!!!!



I love that they come back wearing a hospital gown.  She's looking good.  



Granna4679 said:


> Cheryl - Love all of Ginger's antics.  I see she has been replaced but I am sure she will always hold a special place in your heart (and on a special shelf ...



Absolutely!

I have to figure out how to get DoRRRine out of her box with the least amount of bloodshed possible (mine and hers).  While Ginger's distracted I want to try some of Ginger's clothes on DoRRRine to see how they fit.  I know it won't go over well with G.​


----------



## VBAndrea

Ugh -- one wrong click of a button and my replies vanished   Here I go again...



MyDisneyTrio said:


> Thank you!  Yes, it is the Vive Le France line by Robert Kaufman. The pink dot was just some random fabric I found at a quilting store here in Houston.  I was so happy to find the Paris fabric! It was pricey, but worth it!


 I saw one of the fabrics on line for only $5 a yard -- I didn't look if they had both prints and I didn't look at shipping, so I may be better off just getting it locally.  You really have inspired me with those fabrics and I love the pink dot with it -- that was perfect for appliqueing on.  I already have an Eiffel Tower and poodle applique and I was thinking a shirt with an Insa might be in order.  I love black and pink together.  You have gotten me all excited about making something with those fabrics!!!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on the coupon organizer! It was really easy to make and it is on Cathy's blog.  I made a mistake of running to Walmart to pick up something for dinner and found all their fabric marked down even more!  The solid 2 yard packs were $1.48 and the pattern 2yard packs were $1.98!  So, needless to say I bought a few!  Even the employee in the next aisle was shocked!  I was just there Tuesday and they had gone back up from their $5 sale price.


Hmmm, maybe I should take a trip up your way!  My sister goes to Williamsburg fairly frequently so I told her to look there for me to see if their Wally has fabric.  I am hoping they don't and have the precuts on clearance.  It would be worth an hour trip.



teresajoy said:


> I love Tessa in that dress!!!! It is so pretty!!!
> 
> Sawyer just cracks me up, he's so cute!!!
> 
> And your camper is just  AMAZING!!! You really did such a wonderful job on it!


Thank you for enlarging the pics!!!  You are a good sister   I can now see the print on Tessa's dress, the appliques on Sawyer's outfit and the camper pics look so good.  Tessa is getting very mature looking -- she's so pretty -- must take after her Aunt



mphalens said:


> So, the boys & I ran across town this morning - didn't get much at the Walmart but I did score some vinyl at AWESOME prices!!!  I couldn't remember which kind to use for the Eye Spy bags, so I bought two different weights ... it was on HUGE rolls, so I bought 1/3 yd of each and my total was $0.92!!!!!!!!
> 
> I hit the Liter sale at Beauty Brands and then went to Trader Joes for some food . . . we arrived home as the rain picked up . . . but guess who was waiting on my doorstep . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has new eyes (I don't think they look as nice as her old ones before the silver eye) courtesy of AG . . . and she obviously had a bath.  They re-braided her hair, but didn't loop them up like her original style (I was hoping they would). Finn says she needs some clothes and that she shouldn't be hanging about in her hospital gown . . .
> 
> So, I'm off to clean the kitchen and then I can hopefully reinstall my machine in it's cabinet and get some stuff done!  I have to clear off a few things from the to-do list before I sew for Miss Kirsten!!!!


I have no idea what weight vinyl I bought for the eye spy bags -- As long as it's not too stiff it should work.

I can't believe you have Kirsten back already!  I think she looks so cute in her little hospital gown.  And yeah that they gave her a bath -- one less thing for you to have to do.  

I am almost done with my cleaning. I still have to get dd's beds made up (washed her sheets today), mop the floors (which may wait until tomorrow but I just recently got a Bissel floor steamer and it makes the job easy and fast) and I need to wash the smelly dogs.  I couldn't get a groomer appt until July 25  -- they were 2 weeks out when I called 



cogero said:


> I don't clean so that isn't a problem
> 
> I am planning a trip to Joanns tomorrow I received a 20% off my total order coupon and I must use it.
> 
> My mom is even going to come. Thinking it might be a good time to buy my material for making a fish extender for our cruise


I got that Joann's coupon e-mailed to me as well.  I might go pick up some tie dye flannel with it to make more GKTW pillowcases.  I have so many other projects I'm in the middle of though so I may just wait.

I can't stand a dirty house.  I'm not a fan of cleaning, but I hate clutter and really needed to get some things straightened up today, and I desperately needed to dust!



snubie said:


> I just want to take a quick moment to thank everyone involved in the Big Gives.  Your generosity is enormous.  SO THANK YOU !!!
> 
> I had several CPK's.  My favorite was the astronaut.  She had light blond hair, I renamed her Katrina after her adoption was finalized.   She came with the helmet, the backpack "breathing" apparatus and the full space walk suit.  I thought she was the coolest thing ever.
> Not her (and not my auction) but one of her cousins/co-workers:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Cabbage-Patch-Kids-Astronaut-Doll-1985-/170589271900
> And there was Colleen, that looked like me with the blue eyes and darker blonde hair.  My mother claims she looked and looked for that doll for months.  And Karen with her dark hair and brown eyes, she looked like my older sister but I bought her all on my own.  And the Koosas too, I think mine was a cat but I could be wrong.  They were weird looking.
> A blast from the past     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IIdtLIzWYM


I completely forget about my astronaut with the big clunky helmet!  I think I have a pink cat Koosas -- I think my sister had a dog.  



Meshell2002 said:


> So to al of you concerned about my rehab efforts on the yard sale AG....here she is in her upcycled black tshirt made by me from a free liberty jane pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got out my embroidery machine today and did DD pillowcases...they are identical....she finally got a pillow so it was just calling for a case...and I already had the fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Spy Bags for my kids 12 hr ride to see grandparents in 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luggage tags...I'm going to use them on their lunch boxes for moms day out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all for now!


The doll looks great!  Was the t pattern easy?  Carla has a free one too that I printed, but have never tried.  My dd lost interest in her doll so quickly.

I love the pillow cases!  I need to make some for dd since the cat put holes in hers.  He also put holes in her bedspread which I am not happy about.  He only does that in winter when he crawls under everything and messes up the entire bed and then can't breath so I assume he makes an air hole  

I love your eye spy bags -- I'd be waaaaaay too scared to sew a circle!  Yours is flawless!

And cute luggage tags.  I think I am going to make the kids new ones this year as well.  DS has a train which is getting a bit babyish and dd will get another horse, but I have some new horse fabric I'd like to use for hers.


----------



## teresajoy

mphalens said:


> She has new eyes (I don't think they look as nice as her old ones before the silver eye) courtesy of AG . . . and she obviously had a bath.  They re-braided her hair, but didn't loop them up like her original style (I was hoping they would). Finn says she needs some clothes and that she shouldn't be hanging about in her hospital gown . . .
> 
> So, I'm off to clean the kitchen and then I can hopefully reinstall my machine in it's cabinet and get some stuff done!  I have to clear off a few things from the to-do list before I sew for Miss Kirsten!!!!



That was fast!!! She looks great! I think the little nightgown they send them back in is so cute! 



micksmoma said:


> How do I get to the last 250 pages?  I wanted to case something I saw and the last page I can get was in April.  I know it is just me, but could you help me out?



I will post a link to the old thread in the first post. I was busily updating the first post with color and such (since the old thread is locked and I can't just copy and paste like I always do, me bitter?? nah....) when my electricity went out and all my work was lost! I hate that. 



snubie said:


> I had several CPK's.  My favorite was the astronaut.  She had light blond hair, I renamed her Katrina after her adoption was finalized.   She came with the helmet, the backpack "breathing" apparatus and the full space walk suit.  I thought she was the coolest thing ever.
> And there was Colleen, that looked like me with the blue eyes and darker blonde hair.  My mother claims she looked and looked for that doll for months.  And Karen with her dark hair and brown eyes, she looked like my older sister but I bought her all on my own.  And the Koosas too, I think mine was a cat but I could be wrong.  They were weird looking.
> A blast from the past     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IIdtLIzWYM



I SOOOOOOOOOO SOOOOOOOOOOO wanted the astronaut doll!! I had COMPLETELY forgotten about those!!! Thanks Stacey! Now I feel the need to hunt one down for Lydia!!! She would go nuts for that! 



Meshell2002 said:


> So to al of you concerned about my rehab efforts on the yard sale AG....here she is in her upcycled black tshirt made by me from a free liberty jane pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got out my embroidery machine today and did DD pillowcases...they are identical....she finally got a pillow so it was just calling for a case...and I already had the fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Spy Bags for my kids 12 hr ride to see grandparents in 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luggage tags...I'm going to use them on their lunch boxes for moms day out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all for now!



Your AG looks great!!! What did you name her?

Your daughter is just too cute!!! How do you pronounce her name? 

The eye spy bags and luggage tags look great. My kids all love the eye spy bags. 



aboveH20 said:


> I was talking with JK Rowling and she said she got the same thing for not being able to produce Harry Potter stories fast enough.






Piper said:


> When CP dolls first came out, I was teaching Pre-K in a private school in River Oaks in Houston.  (Can you say millionaires?  The parents paid more for tuition to a half-day program than I did for the University of Texas!)  Two of my students formed a close friendship.  One was the child of the president of a company.  The other was the son of a maid who was valued by her employers so much they paid the tuition for her son to attend the school.
> 
> For Christmas that year both boys got CP dolls.  Each one looked like the child's friend and actually had the same first name as the friend.  Neither parent knew that the other was doing this.  I have never forgotten the joy those boys had when they brought their dolls to school for Show & Tell the first day after the holiday.  So many of the parents were snobby that it restored my faith in people to see that this family encouraged a friendship with their neighbor's maid's son (who was a very bright and well-behaved child.)
> 
> This came right after one parent told me that her developmentally-delayed child must be gotten ready for the entrance exams into kindergarten because he must go to Kincaid School.  After all, the people he would meet there were far superior to public school children.



Wow, thanks for sharing that with us Piper!  What a truly wonderful story. 

Ok, I'm off to pizza night!!! See yah all later!


----------



## SallyfromDE

It was sort of rude to shut down the last thread like that. They could have waited or posted a new one. I don't think i"ve ever seen that, and I have seen the thread go alot higher. 



teresajoy said:


> What a sweet story!!!! What a great Dad you have!!!!
> 
> 
> I got my first CPK when I was probably a bit too old for one (not that I cared!) I want to say I was in 9th grade? About 1983-84? We were in Florida over Winter Break. We were at a Kmart and they were holding a raffle for CPKs. They gave you a ticket when you came into the store and called off a number at a certain time. Well, I  won one! I was very excite!!!! Patrick Michael has light brown hair and blue eyes. I still have him (or course). I even bought him one of the CPK pets (I can't think of the name of those) and his name is Jorge. (very similar to Jord, but Jorge is a boy)



When was the huge CP craze? When you couldn't find them anywhere since they were practically being sold out the box? Was it the 70's? My Dad had a friend that owned a toy store, and he saved 4 of them for his kids. I'm sure we got them for Xmas. I was in HS, and Dad thought I was nuts for wanting one, but since he had to opportunity, he got them. In fact, I don't think Dad even had to pay for them, they were such good friends. I still have mine. She's in storage right now. I don't remember her name, but she has dark brown hair with braids. I think she might have teeth. 



Meshell2002 said:


> Love this....I so need that book.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see Kirsten is back so fast!
> You will have lots of fun sewing for her!
> I have 2 CPK but I think they are in DD closet....I know one is missing a shoe...and has been for years.
> 
> So to al of you concerned about my rehab efforts on the yard sale AG....here she is in her upcycled black tshirt made by me from a free liberty jane pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got out my embroidery machine today and did DD pillowcases...they are identical....she finally got a pillow so it was just calling for a case...and I already had the fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Spy Bags for my kids 12 hr ride to see grandparents in 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luggage tags...I'm going to use them on their lunch boxes for moms day out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all for now!



Everything is really wonderful. But I love your eye spy bag. How did you do the top?


----------



## miprender

aboveH20 said:


> :I realize the pressure is on for the first outfit I make for DoRRRine.
> Won't it be ironic if she turns out to be a nudist.



 



mommyof2princesses said:


> Here is my latest project...a coupon organizer.  The pattern is by our very own Cathy!  She is awesome!  Can't wait to go grocery shopping and try it out!
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am making my first rosetta bag today with these fabrics.  I need one more color to offset it. Should I use red, white, or red with white polka dots?  Off to Joanns to grab a magnetic clasp!



Love it. DH does all the food shopping but maybe I can make him one like that but very for a guy.  Love your colors you picked for your Rosetta bag. I had high hopes of making one but will have to make one for our next trip.



teresajoy said:


> I don't think I ever posted these outfits I made for a Give
> 
> Pink Cindy dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle (this one is teensie tiny!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Cinderella for the Wish Girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Cindy material at a garage sale last summer. To me, it looks a lot like the Cinderella fabric they use in the parks. It's kind of brocadish.
> 
> I wish I had more, I would love to make one for Lyddie out of it.
> 
> Speaking of Lyddie, I was going to have her model the dress for me, but when I went to look for her, this is what I found:



Love all the dresses.... but  Love your daughter Lyddie. How fun that must have been cleaning her up after.



Blyssfull said:


> My daughter leaves today to go to her dad's for the last two weeks of summer... I get so bummed. Divorce sucks! Back to read what I missed. I need a moving buddy too... I need to add you folks to my facebook so I don't miss a move again... https://www.facebook.com/blyss.full.life



 




MyDisneyTrio said:


> I finished my first feliz for my DD who is turning 2 next month. We are having her a Pink Poodle in Paris theme party



That dress is beautiful. I always wanted to do a Pink Poodle party and use those cute little poodle purses for favors.



HeatherSue said:


> I thought I should post on here to let you know that I'm still alive!  I don't think I ever made it over to Part 25.  Such a shame!
> 
> Here are some things I've made since I last posted.  I made this dress for
> Tessa out of the wrap top and dress from YCMT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawyer's 5th birthday outfit by special request:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reupholstered the couch in my camper and made new slip covers for the cushions in the dinette!  I  put picture frames over the ugly upolstered pieces between the cabinets and replaced the totally 80's cabinet doors.  We put in pergo flooring instead of carpet and painted the paneling.  I also Embroidered the letters of our last name on some fabric and put them into a frame to hang over the fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> After:



 You have been so busy with everything. Great job on the outfits and your camper looks amazing.



mphalens said:


> She has new eyes (I don't think they look as nice as her old ones before the silver eye) courtesy of AG . . . and she obviously had a bath.  They re-braided her hair, but didn't loop them up like her original style (I was hoping they would). Finn says she needs some clothes and that she shouldn't be hanging about in her hospital gown . . .
> 
> So, I'm off to clean the kitchen and then I can hopefully reinstall my machine in it's cabinet and get some stuff done!  I have to clear off a few things from the to-do list before I sew for Miss Kirsten!!!!



Wow that was fast and I can't believe she comes in a hospital gown. How cute.



Meshell2002 said:


> So to al of you concerned about my rehab efforts on the yard sale AG....here she is in her upcycled black tshirt made by me from a free liberty jane pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got out my embroidery machine today and did DD pillowcases...they are identical....she finally got a pillow so it was just calling for a case...and I already had the fabric



Everything looks great. I am glad your doll is back in one piece.


----------



## micksmoma

RMAMom said:


> Type Disboutique part 25 in the search box and it will pop up.



Thanks for helping me, I found it with your help.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Hello from Orlando...my sister came for the weekend, and we're at CoCo Key water resort.  Pretty much an old motel turned into a renovated hotel and a small water park...a good concept except for the day guests who pay to swim.  There was 6 daycares here when we checked in.  My oldest had to work, so she didn't join us.  Her aunt,being the loving person she is stole her Minnie Mouse cupcake antenna topper, and has been taking pictures of her "adventures" all day.  She even made a Facebook page...I thought since we all enjoy Ginger so much, y'all might like to meet Sweetie Treater
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002656775951&sk=wall

Go ahead and friend her if you like, she doesn't have many yet.


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> Ugh -- one wrong click of a button and my replies vanished   Here I go again...



Been there done that.  My favorite is when I'm going back and forth between photobucket and writing, and I accidentally 'X' out disboards .  Eurgh! 



cogero said:


> I don't clean so that isn't a problem



What she said.


----------



## chellewashere

In my attempt to keep up this time around



mommyof2princesses said:


> I still have 2 CPK somewhere...need to find them!  I also had a fake one that my mom bought because she couldn't get her hands on a real one.  My aunt got me my first real one.  Stood in line at TRU and had to fight someone for it!
> 
> Here is my latest project...a coupon organizer.  The pattern is by our very own Cathy!  She is awesome!  Can't wait to go grocery shopping and try it out!
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am making my first rosetta bag today with these fabrics.  I need one more color to offset it. Should I use red, white, or red with white polka dots?  Off to Joanns to grab a magnetic clasp!



Love the organizer..the Tink fabric is soooo pretty. I would say go with red to make it POP!




teresajoy said:


> I don't think I ever posted these outfits I made for a Give
> 
> Pink Cindy dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle (this one is teensie tiny!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Cinderella for the Wish Girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Cindy material at a garage sale last summer. To me, it looks a lot like the Cinderella fabric they use in the parks. It's kind of brocadish.
> 
> I wish I had more, I would love to make one for Lyddie out of it.
> 
> Speaking of Lyddie, I was going to have her model the dress for me, but when I went to look for her, this is what I found:



Love the dresses all so awesome. I think our children are related. That is soooo something my DD would do



MyDisneyTrio said:


> My Aunt tells me the story of when the CPK first came out and how her and my grandmother waited in line for HOURS to try and get me one. I think I was only a year old and obviously didn't even know what a CPK was  But they felt the need to get me a CPK. I ended up with quite a few CPK and my brother even had one that was all plastic and dressed in a swimsuit. I was excited with the 25th anniversary dolls came out, I was pregnant with my daughter and bought her two... I wasn't sure if she was going to look like me or my DH, so I bought a doll that looked like me and one that looked like him, and of course she is 50/50 mix of us both, haha.
> 
> I finished my first feliz for my DD who is turning 2 next month. We are having her a Pink Poodle in Paris theme party



WOW that just came out sooo awesome. I have got to try to make that 



HeatherSue said:


> I thought I should post on here to let you know that I'm still alive!  I don't think I ever made it over to Part 25.  Such a shame!
> 
> Here are some things I've made since I last posted.  I made this dress for
> Tessa out of the wrap top and dress from YCMT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawyer's 5th birthday outfit by special request:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reupholstered the couch in my camper and made new slip covers for the cushions in the dinette!  I  put picture frames over the ugly upolstered pieces between the cabinets and replaced the totally 80's cabinet doors.  We put in pergo flooring instead of carpet and painted the paneling.  I also Embroidered the letters of our last name on some fabric and put them into a frame to hang over the fridge.



Awesome job on the redoing the furniture came out so great. The dress is really cute. Love the blue in it.

Where is everyone seeing the move on FB? I apparently dont have the "right" friends 

My CPK story. When my little cousin was born I was living with my Aunt and Uncle and it was 1982. That is when the Black Friday CPK craze hit. I just had to get her one, think her name was Emma maybe? Now she was a newborn but I just knew she had to have it. So I venture out (all of my 13 year old self) and line up with all these mean looking people to rush the box to get the doll. Well somehow I was able to get my hands on the one I wanted for her, grabbed it and swung around. This "lady" tried to take it out of my hands and well lets just say back in the day I was a feisty teen so I wasnt having that. So here I am able to go thru the register buy the doll and get out of the store all in one piece. Once outside this guy offered me 200 bucks for the doll. Surprise to me I said NO because Jen just had to have this doll. 

Now ELMO oh boy thats a whole nother story


----------



## aboveH20

Meshell2002 said:


> So to al of you concerned about my rehab efforts on the yard sale AG....here she is in her upcycled black tshirt made by me from a free liberty jane pattern.



Beautiful -- the doll (do they know they're dolls?) and the outfit.




Meshell2002 said:


> I actually got out my embroidery machine today and did DD pillowcases...they are identical....she finally got a pillow so it was just calling for a case...and I already had the fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Spy Bags for my kids 12 hr ride to see grandparents in 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luggage tags...I'm going to use them on their lunch boxes for moms day out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all for now!



The pillowcase and luggage tags are great, but I love the way you do the I Spy bags.  I've never seen them that way before.  I always think the hardest and most time consuming part is adding the tag with the list of things to look for so I like the way you have the items around the edge.  I'll have to look into that.


----------



## Meshell2002

SallyfromDE said:


> It was sort of rude to shut down the last thread like that. They could have waited or posted a new one. I don't think i"ve ever seen that, and I have seen the thread go alot higher.
> 
> 
> 
> When was the huge CP craze? When you couldn't find them anywhere since they were practically being sold out the box? Was it the 70's? My Dad had a friend that owned a toy store, and he saved 4 of them for his kids. I'm sure we got them for Xmas. I was in HS, and Dad thought I was nuts for wanting one, but since he had to opportunity, he got them. In fact, I don't think Dad even had to pay for them, they were such good friends. I still have mine. She's in storage right now. I don't remember her name, but she has dark brown hair with braids. I think she might have teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is really wonderful. But I love your eye spy bag. *How did you do the top?*



Ok I didn't quote everyone that asked but what I did was do my design with pics I took of the objects on a white background....put them in a print shop program....I made sure the frame was outside my seam allowances and the circle was an actual graphic I used the lines to cut on. Once I had one bag done I only had to edit the objects that were different (some were the same)

This idea is totally not mine...I got the idea from this blog
http://myhomespunthreads.blogspot.com/2009/11/how-to-make-i-spy-with-my-little-eye.html

I was able to use the left over vinyl on the luggage tags, and I have some more left over....I didn't realize what little fabric it takes....great way to use those cute scraps laying around!

I sewed the vinyl to the top before assembling the bag....and I used a walking foot... honestly the walking foot makes a huge difference. I don't have a ruffle foot cause when I got my machine I got one or the other for free so I picked walking...someday I will get that ruffler.

@Teresa... about my daughter's name...Isla... pronounced eye-la (in english) or ees-la in spanish.....means Island. My last name is Scottish....so we were trying to go w/ it. I had no idea how popular it was in Europe until we went to WDW when DD was 10 mos....several couples from Europe asked if it was a family name....no, just liked it


----------



## ireland_nicole

hey guys-
I made it (late)...
can't remember the last day I worked less than 10-12 hours, have at least 10 hours each day this weekend too (ugh); but the good news is  I quit today I was hired by Hospice Austin and I am really excited to be back with (a) a hospice and (b) a non profit Best of all, only on call 1-2 x per year instead of every 4th week So hopefully I'll have time and energy to sew again soon


----------



## mphalens

Meshell2002 said:


> Glad to see Kirsten is back so fast!
> You will have lots of fun sewing for her!
> 
> So to al of you concerned about my rehab efforts on the yard sale AG....here she is in her upcycled black tshirt made by me from a free liberty jane pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got out my embroidery machine today and did DD pillowcases...they are identical....she finally got a pillow so it was just calling for a case...and I already had the fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Spy Bags for my kids 12 hr ride to see grandparents in 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luggage tags...I'm going to use them on their lunch boxes for moms day out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all for now!



I was really surprised to see her today too!  
Your rehab doll looks fantastic!!!  I'm really impressed!!!

I LOVE the pillowcase and your daughter is precious!!!
The Eye Spy Bags look amazing and the luggage tags rock!  Yay for Moms Day Out!



aboveH20 said:


> I enjoyed it, but it's not at the top of my favorite Broadway shows.  I like to be blown away by the sets, costumes and music, and _Mary_ didn't knock me out of my seat.  I really like _Beauty and the Beast_, _Lion King_, _Wicked_, and _Jersey Boys_ off the top of my head.
> 
> 
> I love that they come back wearing a hospital gown.  She's looking good.
> 
> I have to figure out how to get DoRRRine out of her box with the least amount of bloodshed possible (mine and hers).  While Ginger's distracted I want to try some of Ginger's clothes on DoRRRine to see how they fit.  I know it won't go over well with G.



I have a friend from back home that was in the Toronto production of Jersey Boys and then was just on the Morocco, etc. tour for the show. . . He's amazing!!!

She is looking good, isn't she? 

Good luck releasing Dorrrine from her box!  And good luck keeping Ginger distracted so she can try on some clothes!!!



VBAndrea said:


> Ugh -- one wrong click of a button and my replies vanished   Here I go again...
> 
> I have no idea what weight vinyl I bought for the eye spy bags -- As long as it's not too stiff it should work.
> 
> I can't believe you have Kirsten back already!  I think she looks so cute in her little hospital gown.  And yeah that they gave her a bath -- one less thing for you to have to do.
> 
> The doll looks great!  Was the t pattern easy?  Carla has a free one too that I printed, but have never tried.  My dd lost interest in her doll so quickly.



I still don't have filler or items for my Eye Spy bags, but I figured that was a fantastic price for vinyl, so why not get it now!

I'm glad Kirsten is back . . . now for a free second to make the girl some clothes!!!



teresajoy said:


> That was fast!!! She looks great! I think the little nightgown they send them back in is so cute!





miprender said:


> Wow that was fast and I can't believe she comes in a hospital gown. How cute.








TinkerbelleMom said:


> Hello from Orlando...my sister came for the weekend, and we're at CoCo Key water resort.  Pretty much an old motel turned into a renovated hotel and a small water park...a good concept except for the day guests who pay to swim.  There was 6 daycares here when we checked in.  My oldest had to work, so she didn't join us.  Her aunt,being the loving person she is stole her Minnie Mouse cupcake antenna topper, and has been taking pictures of her "adventures" all day.  She even made a Facebook page...I thought since we all enjoy Ginger so much, y'all might like to meet Sweetie Treater
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002656775951&sk=wall
> 
> Go ahead and friend her if you like, she doesn't have many yet.



I friended her!



chellewashere said:


> Where is everyone seeing the move on FB? I apparently dont have the "right" friends
> 
> My CPK story. When my little cousin was born I was living with my Aunt and Uncle and it was 1982. That is when the Black Friday CPK craze hit. I just had to get her one, think her name was Emma maybe? Now she was a newborn but I just knew she had to have it. So I venture out (all of my 13 year old self) and line up with all these mean looking people to rush the box to get the doll. Well somehow I was able to get my hands on the one I wanted for her, grabbed it and swung around. This "lady" tried to take it out of my hands and well lets just say back in the day I was a feisty teen so I wasnt having that. So here I am able to go thru the register buy the doll and get out of the store all in one piece. Once outside this guy offered me 200 bucks for the doll. Surprise to me I said NO because Jen just had to have this doll.
> 
> Now ELMO oh boy thats a whole nother story



I was still up last night when we made the move, but I didn't see it on facebook either . . . 

LOVE your CPK story!!!



Meshell2002 said:


> Ok I didn't quote everyone that asked but what I did was do my design with pics I took of the objects on a white background....put them in a print shop program....I made sure the frame was outside my seam allowances and the circle was an actual graphic I used the lines to cut on. Once I had one bag done I only had to edit the objects that where different (some where the same)
> 
> This idea is totally not mine...I got the idea from this blog
> http://myhomespunthreads.blogspot.com/2009/11/how-to-make-i-spy-with-my-little-eye.html
> 
> I was able to use the left over vinyl on the luggage tags, and I have some more left over....I didn't realize what little fabric it takes....great way to use those cute scraps laying around!
> 
> I sewed the vinyl to the top before assembling the bag....and I used a walking foot... honestly the walking foot makes a huge difference. I don't have a ruffle foot cause when I got my machine I got one or the other for free so I picked walking...someday I will get that ruffler.
> 
> Whomever asked about my daughter's name...Isla... pronounced eye-la (in english) or ees-la in spanish.....means Island. My last name is Scottish....so we were trying to go w/ it. I had no idea how popular it was in Europe until we went to WDW when DD was 10 mos....several couples from Europe asked if it was a family name....no, just liked it




Awesome! Thanks for sharing!


Y'all, I'm about ready to cry!  I spent some time this afternoon cutting out the skirts and aprons and then worked on the appliques.  I had everything all set and even did practice stitches before doing the applique on the tops . . . and it's HORRIBLE!  I'm going to have to go get a new top for the smaller one and I don't know WHAT's going wrong!!!

The thread is breaking like crazy (even switched out for different thread, still breaks) . . . it's leaving gaps between some of the stitches . . . and even though I'm using a knit needle, it's leaving holes in the shirt . . . 

HELP!  The machine is squeaky clean, so I know that's not the problem . . .   What do I do???  I'm now going to use the messed up shirt to sort it all out, so suggestions of things to try are greatly appreciated!!!  I have a practice canvas


----------



## miprender

ireland_nicole said:


> hey guys-
> I made it (late)...
> can't remember the last day I worked less than 10-12 hours, have at least 10 hours each day this weekend too (ugh); but the good news is  I quit today I was hired by Hospice Austin and I am really excited to be back with (a) a hospice and (b) a non profit Best of all, only on call 1-2 x per year instead of every 4th week So hopefully I'll have time and energy to sew again soon



Congrats on the new job.



mphalens said:


> Y'all, I'm about ready to cry!  I spent some time this afternoon cutting out the skirts and aprons and then worked on the appliques.  I had everything all set and even did practice stitches before doing the applique on the tops . . . and it's HORRIBLE!  I'm going to have to go get a new top for the smaller one and I don't know WHAT's going wrong!!!
> 
> The thread is breaking like crazy (even switched out for different thread, still breaks) . . . it's leaving gaps between some of the stitches . . . and even though I'm using a knit needle, it's leaving holes in the shirt . . .
> 
> HELP!  The machine is squeaky clean, so I know that's not the problem . . .   What do I do???  I'm now going to use the messed up shirt to sort it all out, so suggestions of things to try are greatly appreciated!!!  I have a practice canvas



Did you try cleaning out your bobbin case. I know you just had it cleaned but may be some thread did get stuck in there.Sounds like something maybe snagging the bobbin thread and causing it to break. Or maybe somehow the tension is off.


----------



## mphalens

miprender said:


> Congrats on the new job.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try cleaning out your bobbin case. Sounds like something maybe snagging the bobbin thread and causing it to break.




It's not the bobbin thread breaking - it's the top thread . . .

I decided to cut stuff out tonight . . . I've finished cutting Seb's "rockstar" pants for Savannah's party (he is getting BLUE zebra with traditional Zebra pockets), but I still have to cut the pockets.

I think I might also cut out something for Kirsten - but what should I sew her first???  Suggestions???


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

NiniMorris said:


> Since we live in N Georgia, we visit the CP Hospital all the time.  They have a new big building off to them selves now...but I really liked the old hospital better.  My GD4 doesn't really remember the older building, but she loves going to the new one.
> 
> I remember the first CP dolls that came out.  All completely hand made.  They were quite a bit larger than the dolls they have now.  They were actual kids who wore a size 2 toddler clothes.  Here in Georgia they were all the rage during the Christmas before my son was born, so that would have put it during the 1980 or maybe 1981 Holiday season.  We were living in Missouri at the time but came home for Christmas.  That Sunday morning, there were about 10 or 15 of those little dolls.
> 
> I fell in love with them right then and there.  But I only had boy type kiddies, so I had to wait.  My mother in law won one in a raffle for my oldest son.  He was less than appreciative, and it lived at my MIL's house until she died.  All the grand kids loved having it to play with.
> 
> After my daughter was born in 83, while they were still rare, she got about 4 of them for her first Christmas...of course, since we bought them at the PX, I had no clue how rare they were!  Once I found out, I started making my own version of CPK...they were a hot seller for me.  Every female child (and a couple of the  adults) in our family got one of my hand made versions for Christmas in 84...
> 
> For my GD 2 birthday we HAD to get her her first REAL CP to take with us to Disney.  It was crazy!  Wal Mart had stopped selling them in some sort of dispute, and every Target store around had run out of them...so we drove up to Cleveland to the hospital to get one minutes before they closed...I called them and told them what was going on and they had one picked out for me and was waiting at the counter...
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS In addition to the Furkins, they also had Koosas...strange little animals/dolls.  My boys each had one when we flew to Germany.  By the time we got back (2 years) they had stopped making them.


*Nini i am in North Ga too,Clermont! on the Clveland Hwy. th enew Babyland General hosp. is about 15 mins. from my house. I too love the old hosp. with the different rooms and decor to meander through..the new one is pretty and big but the people have to weave in and out of each others way to get around...We haven't been in awhile with the grandbabies but went last year with the school aged kids i work with in the summer. the girls were not thrilled { well no one over 8 would admit it} and the boys were bored but we were on our way to Anna Ruby Falls so it was a hit & run!  When we get the time we { kids and grands} plan to spend the day at Unicoi @ Smith lake so we may have to make a stop at Babyland! I'll look on the computer to see if i have any pix of the old hosp. loved it at Christmas too...oh and besides the Furskins { which i have one of that sits in my quite area with pillows & books in my classroom} they had/have the BumbleBunnies that fly around and pollenate the cabbage...i love being present for a BIRTH! the lil ultrasound,dilating 3 leaves,imagincillin etc...my daughters even got a baby boy named for their brother Austin when we were there once when they were 3 and 5 and he was newborn...
loe all the CPK memories coming out on this thread...
*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

teresajoy said:


> I don't think I ever posted these outfits I made for a Give
> 
> Pink Cindy dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle (this one is teensie tiny!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Cinderella for the Wish Girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Cindy material at a garage sale last summer. To me, it looks a lot like the Cinderella fabric they use in the parks. It's kind of brocadish.
> 
> I wish I had more, I would love to make one for Lyddie out of it.
> 
> Speaking of Lyddie, I was going to have her model the dress for me, but when I went to look for her, this is what I found:


*love all these dresses but my fave is th efabric on the pink one!*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

MyDisneyTrio said:


> My Aunt tells me the story of when the CPK first came out and how her and my grandmother waited in line for HOURS to try and get me one. I think I was only a year old and obviously didn't even know what a CPK was  But they felt the need to get me a CPK. I ended up with quite a few CPK and my brother even had one that was all plastic and dressed in a swimsuit. I was excited with the 25th anniversary dolls came out, I was pregnant with my daughter and bought her two... I wasn't sure if she was going to look like me or my DH, so I bought a doll that looked like me and one that looked like him, and of course she is 50/50 mix of us both, haha.
> 
> I finished my first feliz for my DD who is turning 2 next month. We are having her a Pink Poodle in Paris theme party


*oh my goodness that is amazing!!! love it! *


----------



## Meshell2002

mphalens said:


> I was really surprised to see her today too!
> Your rehab doll looks fantastic!!!  I'm really impressed!!!
> 
> I LOVE the pillowcase and your daughter is precious!!!
> The Eye Spy Bags look amazing and the luggage tags rock!  Yay for Moms Day Out!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend from back home that was in the Toronto production of Jersey Boys and then was just on the Morocco, etc. tour for the show. . . He's amazing!!!
> 
> She is looking good, isn't she?
> 
> Good luck releasing Dorrrine from her box!  And good luck keeping Ginger distracted so she can try on some clothes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't have filler or items for my Eye Spy bags, but I figured that was a fantastic price for vinyl, so why not get it now!
> 
> I'm glad Kirsten is back . . . now for a free second to make the girl some clothes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I friended her!
> 
> 
> 
> I was still up last night when we made the move, but I didn't see it on facebook either . . .
> 
> LOVE your CPK story!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> Y'all, I'm about ready to cry!  I spent some time this afternoon cutting out the skirts and aprons and then worked on the appliques.  I had everything all set and even did practice stitches before doing the applique on the tops . . . and it's HORRIBLE!  I'm going to have to go get a new top for the smaller one and I don't know WHAT's going wrong!!!
> 
> The thread is breaking like crazy (even switched out for different thread, still breaks) . . . it's leaving gaps between some of the stitches . . . and even though I'm using a knit needle,* it's leaving holes in the shirt *. . .
> 
> HELP!  The machine is squeaky clean, so I know that's not the problem . . .   What do I do???  I'm now going to use the messed up shirt to sort it all out, so suggestions of things to try are greatly appreciated!!!  I have a practice canvas



Ok first check the top and bottom tension....I know you said you cleaned your machine.....my upper thread hook/holder will sometimes have extra pieces of thread hung in it and that will catch on the thread u r using too (I have to take the cover off my machine to clean it but some people don't). Also make sure your top thread spool is free and not catching on anything (that messes with tension). Also check the SIZE of the knit needle.....70-75 is good for tshirt weight...anything bigger may be too big and leave holes in the fabric. sometimes when I buy a pack of ballpoint needles there's more than one size in the pack.  that's all I can think of right now.

oh yeah if you are doing hand applique on your machine....need to use stabilizer too as if it was done by the machine....not sure what kind u were doing.


----------



## mkwj

TMTQ!!!  I have been reading everything, but have been so sluggish today.  After temps in the high 90's all week, today was in the low to mid 70's and it seemed cold to me. We just layed around all afternoon, and I did this 

 I love the eye spy bags.  I am going to try to figure that one out.  Love how you photo shopped the top of them. 

All the dresses are adorable.  I just got the pattern for the simply sweet dress.  Would love to know how you added to make the belle dress.  I would love to make one for dd for our princess breakfast.

I am hoping to have a productive day tomorrow and finally figure out what I am making for our trip.


----------



## cogero

Have I mentioned I love Easy Fits. I made DD a pair for our trip Need to do the shirt tomorrow but that means one less thing to do.


----------



## mphalens

HELP!!!!

Okay - I don't know if something got changed around while my machine was chillin' in the suitcase (it was wrapped in towels and didn't move, but???) . . . but since I was having so much trouble with the applique I decided to try to deal with my need for a luau outfit for tomorrow night.

I had an unfinished dress that would be a pretty good luau dress that really just needs the side seams sewn up (it's shirred at the top) because it was a little wide . . . 

But I can't even get the machine to sew a straight line!!!

The stitches on top aren't catching the stitches on the bottom, so it's acting like the bottom has run out (the top stitch isn't staying down) . . . but the bobbin is fine and the bottom stitches look like they would catch . . . 

I'm assuming it's a tension thing, but which one???  What the heck do I do???  I feel like banging my head on the wall 

I know the screw at the top of my machine deals with tension, but do I tighten or loosen it in this case?  Any ideas????


----------



## belle41379

Meshell2002 said:


> Love this....I so need that book.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see Kirsten is back so fast!
> You will have lots of fun sewing for her!
> I have 2 CPK but I think they are in DD closet....I know one is missing a shoe...and has been for years.
> 
> So to al of you concerned about my rehab efforts on the yard sale AG....here she is in her upcycled black tshirt made by me from a free liberty jane pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got out my embroidery machine today and did DD pillowcases...they are identical....she finally got a pillow so it was just calling for a case...and I already had the fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Spy Bags for my kids 12 hr ride to see grandparents in 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luggage tags...I'm going to use them on their lunch boxes for moms day out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all for now!



Great job!  The luggage tags have me inspired to make my own. 

As promised, here are a few of the things I have done.

My first ever shirt, and first time ever doing buttons!!  this is a pj set for DS during our December trip. I'll embellish it later.




Goofy and Minnie inspired crayon rolls.




One of the up cycled shorts.  Just a basic ribbon on these.





Hopefully I'll have more to share tomorrow if I get the other shirts done.  Wish me luck!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Drive by post. We lost electricity because of a car wreck, so I didn't get to start by bag till 7 and I am finally done!  Off to bed so we can head out to the beach tomorrow!


----------



## belle41379

mommyof2princesses said:


> Drive by post. We lost electricity because of a car wreck, so I didn't get to start by bag till 7 and I am finally done!  Off to bed so we can head out to the beach tomorrow!



It turned out amazing!!  Love the red accent.  T really makes the other fabrics pop.


----------



## teresajoy

Thanks everyone for the compliments on the dresses! And the comments about muddy Lyddie! She has actually been working for a week or two to get all the little stones out of her sandbox. The play sand we bought was actually more of a gravel, so this has been taking her awihle. She really loves her sandbox.



SallyfromDE said:


> It was sort of rude to shut down the last thread like that. They could have waited or posted a new one. I don't think i"ve ever seen that, and I have seen the thread go alot higher.
> 
> 
> 
> When was the huge CP craze? When you couldn't find them anywhere since they were practically being sold out the box? Was it the 70's? My Dad had a friend that owned a toy store, and he saved 4 of them for his kids. I'm sure we got them for Xmas. I was in HS, and Dad thought I was nuts for wanting one, but since he had to opportunity, he got them. In fact, I don't think Dad even had to pay for them, they were such good friends. I still have mine. She's in storage right now. I don't remember her name, but she has dark brown hair with braids. I think she might have teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is really wonderful. But I love your eye spy bag. How did you do the top?



I think the craze was right around 83, I'm pretty sure I was a Freshmen in HS.  That was nice of your Dad's friend to get them for you guys!  

I need to take a picture of my Patrick, I found him today, but he is nekkid. 



miprender said:


> Love all the dresses.... but  Love your daughter Lyddie. How fun that must have been cleaning her up after.



Luckily, Corey built this:





a few weeks ago, so I didn't have to do much cleaning up! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Hello from Orlando...my sister came for the weekend, and we're at CoCo Key water resort.  Pretty much an old motel turned into a renovated hotel and a small water park...a good concept except for the day guests who pay to swim.  There was 6 daycares here when we checked in.  My oldest had to work, so she didn't join us.  Her aunt,being the loving person she is stole her Minnie Mouse cupcake antenna topper, and has been taking pictures of her "adventures" all day.  She even made a Facebook page...I thought since we all enjoy Ginger so much, y'all might like to meet Sweetie Treater
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002656775951&sk=wall
> 
> Go ahead and friend her if you like, she doesn't have many yet.



Cute!!! I requested to be her friend. 



chellewashere said:


> My CPK story. When my little cousin was born I was living with my Aunt and Uncle and it was 1982. That is when the Black Friday CPK craze hit. I just had to get her one, think her name was Emma maybe? Now she was a newborn but I just knew she had to have it. So I venture out (all of my 13 year old self) and line up with all these mean looking people to rush the box to get the doll. Well somehow I was able to get my hands on the one I wanted for her, grabbed it and swung around. This "lady" tried to take it out of my hands and well lets just say back in the day I was a feisty teen so I wasnt having that. So here I am able to go thru the register buy the doll and get out of the store all in one piece. Once outside this guy offered me 200 bucks for the doll. Surprise to me I said NO because Jen just had to have this doll.
> 
> Now ELMO oh boy thats a whole nother story



That was so sweet of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love these CPK stories!!!



aboveH20 said:


> Beautiful -- the doll (do they know they're dolls?) and the outfit..



 Hush!!!! I hope Dorrrine didn't hear you say that!!!!!!!!!!!!



Meshell2002 said:


> @Teresa... about my daughter's name...Isla... pronounced eye-la (in english) or ees-la in spanish.....means Island. My last name is Scottish....so we were trying to go w/ it. I had no idea how popular it was in Europe until we went to WDW when DD was 10 mos....several couples from Europe asked if it was a family name....no, just liked it



That is a beautiful name! Do you pronounce the English version or the Spanish? 



ireland_nicole said:


> hey guys-
> I made it (late)...
> can't remember the last day I worked less than 10-12 hours, have at least 10 hours each day this weekend too (ugh); but the good news is  I quit today I was hired by Hospice Austin and I am really excited to be back with (a) a hospice and (b) a non profit Best of all, only on call 1-2 x per year instead of every 4th week So hopefully I'll have time and energy to sew again soon



I'm so happy for you!!! 



mphalens said:


> Y'all, I'm about ready to cry!  I spent some time this afternoon cutting out the skirts and aprons and then worked on the appliques.  I had everything all set and even did practice stitches before doing the applique on the tops . . . and it's HORRIBLE!  I'm going to have to go get a new top for the smaller one and I don't know WHAT's going wrong!!!
> 
> The thread is breaking like crazy (even switched out for different thread, still breaks) . . . it's leaving gaps between some of the stitches . . . and even though I'm using a knit needle, it's leaving holes in the shirt . . .
> 
> HELP!  The machine is squeaky clean, so I know that's not the problem . . .   What do I do???  I'm now going to use the messed up shirt to sort it all out, so suggestions of things to try are greatly appreciated!!!  I have a practice canvas



Oh no!!! I don't have any other ideas, but I hope you get it figured out! 


mkwj said:


> All the dresses are adorable.  I just got the pattern for the simply sweet dress.  Would love to know how you added to make the belle dress.  I would love to make one for dd for our princess breakfast.
> .



It was really easy!!! Carla has directions on her blog: 
http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009/10/belle-of-ball.html


----------



## teresajoy

belle41379 said:


> Great job!  The luggage tags have me inspired to make my own.
> 
> As promised, here are a few of the things I have done.
> 
> My first ever shirt, and first time ever doing buttons!!  this is a pj set for DS during our December trip. I'll embellish it later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofy and Minnie inspired crayon rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the up cycled shorts.  Just a basic ribbon on these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll have more to share tomorrow if I get the other shirts done.  Wish me luck!



I like the PJs!! Good job doing buttons!!!

The crayon rolls are cute!! I like the inspired look!

The ribbon on the shorts is really cute, where did you find it?



mommyof2princesses said:


> Drive by post. We lost electricity because of a car wreck, so I didn't get to start by bag till 7 and I am finally done!  Off to bed so we can head out to the beach tomorrow!


See, I knew you'd make a good choice!!! I think the red looks perfect! This bag looks beautiful!!!


----------



## cogero

belle41379 said:


> Great job!  The luggage tags have me inspired to make my own.
> 
> As promised, here are a few of the things I have done.
> 
> My first ever shirt, and first time ever doing buttons!!  this is a pj set for DS during our December trip. I'll embellish it later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofy and Minnie inspired crayon rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the up cycled shorts.  Just a basic ribbon on these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll have more to share tomorrow if I get the other shirts done.  Wish me luck!



Love everything you made here. The jammies are cute.



mommyof2princesses said:


> Drive by post. We lost electricity because of a car wreck, so I didn't get to start by bag till 7 and I am finally done!  Off to bed so we can head out to the beach tomorrow!



The rosetta turned out just gorgeous.


----------



## miprender

The walmart closest to me that just rehab their whole store last year has added a fabric dept. Not that big but had enough stuff and some sparkly fabric that I may have to go back and by some.





cogero said:


> Have I mentioned I love Easy Fits. I made DD a pair for our trip Need to do the shirt tomorrow but that means one less thing to do.







mphalens said:


> HELP!!!!
> 
> Okay - I don't know if something got changed around while my machine was chillin' in the suitcase (it was wrapped in towels and didn't move, but???) . . . but since I was having so much trouble with the applique I decided to try to deal with my need for a luau outfit for tomorrow night.
> 
> I had an unfinished dress that would be a pretty good luau dress that really just needs the side seams sewn up (it's shirred at the top) because it was a little wide . . .
> 
> But I can't even get the machine to sew a straight line!!!
> 
> The stitches on top aren't catching the stitches on the bottom, so it's acting like the bottom has run out (the top stitch isn't staying down) . . . but the bobbin is fine and the bottom stitches look like they would catch . . .
> 
> I'm assuming it's a tension thing, but which one???  What the heck do I do???  I feel like banging my head on the wall
> 
> I know the screw at the top of my machine deals with tension, but do I tighten or loosen it in this case?  Any ideas????



 By any chance did the needle get bent while traveling? That is just odd. Sorry I can't be more helpful.



belle41379 said:


> As promised, here are a few of the things I have done.
> 
> My first ever shirt, and first time ever doing buttons!!  this is a pj set for DS during our December trip. I'll embellish it later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofy and Minnie inspired crayon rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the up cycled shorts.  Just a basic ribbon on these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll have more to share tomorrow if I get the other shirts done.  Wish me luck!



Cute. Those PJs look so comfy.



mommyof2princesses said:


> Drive by post. We lost electricity because of a car wreck, so I didn't get to start by bag till 7 and I am finally done!  Off to bed so we can head out to the beach tomorrow!



Oh I love the colors and agree, the red really makes the other fabrics POP.



teresajoy said:


> Luckily, Corey built this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few weeks ago, so I didn't have to do much cleaning up!



 That looks awesome. I think I want to come play at your house.


----------



## VBAndrea

Meshell2002 said:


> Ok I didn't quote everyone that asked but what I did was do my design with pics I took of the objects on a white background....put them in a print shop program....I made sure the frame was outside my seam allowances and the circle was an actual graphic I used the lines to cut on. Once I had one bag done I only had to edit the objects that were different (some were the same)
> 
> This idea is totally not mine...I got the idea from this blog
> http://myhomespunthreads.blogspot.com/2009/11/how-to-make-i-spy-with-my-little-eye.html
> 
> I was able to use the left over vinyl on the luggage tags, and I have some more left over....I didn't realize what little fabric it takes....great way to use those cute scraps laying around!
> 
> I sewed the vinyl to the top before assembling the bag....and I used a walking foot... honestly the walking foot makes a huge difference. I don't have a ruffle foot cause when I got my machine I got one or the other for free so I picked walking...someday I will get that ruffler.
> 
> @Teresa... about my daughter's name...Isla... pronounced eye-la (in english) or ees-la in spanish.....means Island. My last name is Scottish....so we were trying to go w/ it. I had no idea how popular it was in Europe until we went to WDW when DD was 10 mos....several couples from Europe asked if it was a family name....no, just liked it


It sounds like I really need to invest in a walking foot!  I usually just sandwich the vinyl between the fabrics for eye spy bags and for luggage tags I use these report cover sheets that I have no issues with -- but they would not work work for eye spy bags b/c it's too stiff.  I saw a tut for using the printable fabric but I'd have to think even further ahead than I already do to do it that way!  I also put at least 40 things in every bag.  And I bought the Olivia pattern which is for knits, and you said you use a walking foot for knits as well.  I need to get some embroidery bobbin thread so I I guess I will get a walking foot at the same time.  Maybe if I buy two things at once Bruce will quit trying to sell me all sorts of other things I don't need.  And dd wants a rainbow thread unicorn t so if they have Floriani in the rainbow I'll splurge for that as well as I don't think I need to do another Marathon order for some time.

I was pronouncing your daughter's name the Spanish way as in the Madonna song (you know, way back from around the time the CPK kids came out!).



ireland_nicole said:


> hey guys-
> I made it (late)...
> can't remember the last day I worked less than 10-12 hours, have at least 10 hours each day this weekend too (ugh); but the good news is  I quit today I was hired by Hospice Austin and I am really excited to be back with (a) a hospice and (b) a non profit Best of all, only on call 1-2 x per year instead of every 4th week So hopefully I'll have time and energy to sew again soon


Congrats on the new job!  I hope the hours work better for you.  I assume it's still full time, but hopefully only full time and not tons of extra work.  I remember when you were even debating about going back to work or not.



mphalens said:


> Y'all, I'm about ready to cry!  I spent some time this afternoon cutting out the skirts and aprons and then worked on the appliques.  I had everything all set and even did practice stitches before doing the applique on the tops . . . and it's HORRIBLE!  I'm going to have to go get a new top for the smaller one and I don't know WHAT's going wrong!!!
> 
> The thread is breaking like crazy (even switched out for different thread, still breaks) . . . it's leaving gaps between some of the stitches . . . and even though I'm using a knit needle, it's leaving holes in the shirt . . .
> 
> HELP!  The machine is squeaky clean, so I know that's not the problem . . .   What do I do???  I'm now going to use the messed up shirt to sort it all out, so suggestions of things to try are greatly appreciated!!!  I have a practice canvas


I was going to check what kind of stabilizer you were using as the holes in the shirt can have something to do with stabilizer -- then I read ahead and saw your other problems.  I have never had this problem but I did have problems with loopy bobbin thread and I had just cleaned out my machine.  Changing needles was the biggest suggestion on here and while that helped, it didn't correct the problem.  I had to consult my manual and I was actually missing one little step in threading my machine.  I had been missing doing that step for two years!!!  It helped a little too, but again didn't solve the problem completely.    I would clean, clean, and reclean some more your bobbin area.  That is what I had to do and after about 15 minutes of cleaning I finally managed to find a tiny little thread in the bobbin area that was the culprit.  Make sure you rotate your needle as you clean b/c that helps move things around in there.  Also, you may want to try new bobbin thread.  I have NEVER messed with my bobbin tension and hope to never have to.



belle41379 said:


> Great job!  The luggage tags have me inspired to make my own.
> 
> As promised, here are a few of the things I have done.
> 
> My first ever shirt, and first time ever doing buttons!!  this is a pj set for DS during our December trip. I'll embellish it later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofy and Minnie inspired crayon rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the up cycled shorts.  Just a basic ribbon on these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll have more to share tomorrow if I get the other shirts done.  Wish me luck!


Fabulous work!  The pjs are my fav!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Drive by post. We lost electricity because of a car wreck, so I didn't get to start by bag till 7 and I am finally done!  Off to bed so we can head out to the beach tomorrow!


Beautiful!  I think the solid red looks perfect with the prints.  It was the perfect choice


----------



## DMGeurts

mommyof2princesses said:


> I still have 2 CPK somewhere...need to find them!  I also had a fake one that my mom bought because she couldn't get her hands on a real one.  My aunt got me my first real one.  Stood in line at TRU and had to fight someone for it!
> 
> Here is my latest project...a coupon organizer.  The pattern is by our very own Cathy!  She is awesome!  Can't wait to go grocery shopping and try it out!
> 
> Front:


Love the coupon organizer!    What a fun project!  Do you happen to have a link to the tutorial?  



teresajoy said:


> I don't think I ever posted these outfits I made for a Give
> 
> Pink Cindy dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle (this one is teensie tiny!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Cinderella for the Wish Girl



Love the dresses!!  They are superb!  And muddy Lydia is too cute!



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I finished my first feliz for my DD who is turning 2 next month. We are having her a Pink Poodle in Paris theme party



This is gorgeous and so unique!  I just love it.



mphalens said:


> She has new eyes (I don't think they look as nice as her old ones before the silver eye) courtesy of AG . . . and she obviously had a bath.  They re-braided her hair, but didn't loop them up like her original style (I was hoping they would). Finn says she needs some clothes and that she shouldn't be hanging about in her hospital gown . . .



I am so glad you got her home safely!  That was really quick.  Sorry her eyes aren't quite as pretty - but at least you don't have to worry about her eyes getting worse now.  You can google AG silver eye and you'll see what I mean.



Meshell2002 said:


> So to al of you concerned about my rehab efforts on the yard sale AG....here she is in her upcycled black tshirt made by me from a free liberty jane pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got out my embroidery machine today and did DD pillowcases...they are identical....she finally got a pillow so it was just calling for a case...and I already had the fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Spy Bags for my kids 12 hr ride to see grandparents in 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luggage tags...I'm going to use them on their lunch boxes for moms day out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all for now!



You did a great job restoring your AG!  The eye spy bags are amazing (how exactly did you do the fabric on the front?  No, I don't need another hobby - LOL).  Great idea with the lunch boxes/luggage tags!  



mommyof2princesses said:


> Drive by post. We lost electricity because of a car wreck, so I didn't get to start by bag till 7 and I am finally done!  Off to bed so we can head out to the beach tomorrow!



Super duper cute!  I just love the red accents - really takes the bag up a notch!  Great job!  



teresajoy said:


> Luckily, Corey built this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few weeks ago, so I didn't have to do much cleaning up!



Brilliant!



belle41379 said:


> Great job!  The luggage tags have me inspired to make my own.
> As promised, here are a few of the things I have done.
> 
> My first ever shirt, and first time ever doing buttons!!  this is a pj set for DS during our December trip. I'll embellish it later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofy and Minnie inspired crayon rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the up cycled shorts.  Just a basic ribbon on these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll have more to share tomorrow if I get the other shirts done.  Wish me luck!



Great job with everything!

I got the fabric for my BG project yesterday...  Yay!  Now I can finish the very last piece that I need to cut out.  In the mean time, I've been appliqueing the pieces.  I am guessing it will take me all weekend to finish up these projects.

D~


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> I was pronouncing your daughter's name the Spanish way as in the Madonna song (you know, way back from around the time the CPK kids came out!).



Thats how I was pronouncing the name too. I think it is beautiful. That is also one of my favorite Madonna songs.


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> It sounds like I really need to invest in a walking foot!  I usually just sandwich the vinyl between the fabrics for eye spy bags and for luggage tags I use these report cover sheets that I have no issues with -- but they would not work work for eye spy bags b/c it's too stiff.  I saw a tut for using the printable fabric but I'd have to think even further ahead than I already do to do it that way!  I also put at least 40 things in every bag.  And I bought the Olivia pattern which is for knits, and you said you use a walking foot for knits as well.  I need to get some embroidery bobbin thread so I I guess I will get a walking foot at the same time.  Maybe if I buy two things at once Bruce will quit trying to sell me all sorts of other things I don't need.  And dd wants a rainbow thread unicorn t so if they have Floriani in the rainbow I'll splurge for that as well as I don't think I need to do another Marathon order for some time.



I think a walking foot would be a good investment for you Andrea.  I have one, and it works - that's about all I can say about it.  LOL  I've never tried to do any vinyl with out it, just because every web site I ever went to said you needed a walking foor for vinyl - so I just avoided the potential fiasco and purchased one.  I'll admit that I couldn't choke down the price of $80 at the Brother store, so I ordered one on Amazon for $30.  It's not heavy duty by any means - but it does work.  However, if it's something you are planning to use a lot (I wasn't) it might be worth it to invest in a better quality one?

Speaking of feet...  How is everyone's "week of the ruffler" going?  Have you had the chance to work with it yet, and get it to work for you?  I will admit that I worked with it earlier this week - thanks to Carla C's fabulous tutorial - and I feel that I was successful.  

Does anyone have any recommendations for next week's foot - or would you all like an extra week for the ruffler?

D~  <--- who's been anxiously awaiting more pictures of her God-child, Dorrrine, to be posted.


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> D~  <--- who's been anxiously awaiting more pictures of her God-child, Dorrrine, to be posted.



*Saturday's to Do List*

1. Figure out how to get Dorrrine out of the box
2. Nap
3. Eat
4. Repeat


----------



## belle41379

teresajoy said:


> I like the PJs!! Good job doing buttons!!!
> 
> The crayon rolls are cute!! I like the inspired look!
> 
> The ribbon on the shorts is really cute, where did you find it?



Thanks.  I found the ribbon (and a TON of others) at WalMart, and it was on sale for $1.50, some for $1.25!!!  I have 2 different Toy Story, Cinderella, Ariel, 2 different Cars, Fairies, and one with all the Princesses.  They also had Mickey/Minnie, but those weren't on sale.

Thanks for the complements on the pjs everyone.    I'm pleased with how they turned out, considering I've only don't pants before. . Off to feed the kids and start my sewing motor.


----------



## love to stitch

I've had my granddaughter for a couple of days and a cranky computer so I have really gotten behind on things but everything looks wonderful.


----------



## RMAMom

*Question*I am working on an idea for a dress and I have a question. I would like to add a band to the bottom of a very full dress. should the width of the skirt and the band be the same. So if the dress is 90 wide the band should also be 90 wide correct?


----------



## dianemom2

RMAMom said:


> *Question*I am working on an idea for a dress and I have a question. I would like to add a band to the bottom of a very full dress. should the width of the skirt and the band be the same. So if the dress is 90 wide the band should also be 90 wide correct?



Yes, you are correct.  If you want a band it has to be the same width as the skirt piece.  If you make it larger then you would need to ruffle it.

WTMTQ, everything looks fantastic!  I love the picture of Lyddie in her "sand box".  I can remember when my two were younger and did something similar.  However, my older DD (who was about 4 at the time) came walking through the house dripping mud everywhere.  It took me all day to clean up the kids and the house.  Then DH wondered why I was cranky that evening.  LOL!

I have an order to work on today and then hopefully I can get started on some of my fun sewing.

I love the Rosetta totebag.  I have the pattern.  I have Patricia tunics cut out for me and both kids.  When I am finished with them, maybe I can use the leftover fabric to make  Rosetta bags to match.  I haven't made one before.  Are they hard?


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> I got the fabric for my BG project yesterday...  Yay!  Now I can finish the very last piece that I need to cut out.  In the mean time, I've been appliqueing the pieces.  I am guessing it will take me all weekend to finish up these projects.
> 
> D~


I'm glad you got your fabric!  My BG outfits are taking longer than expected   I had no choice though, I had to clean yesterday as dd is having a friend stay overnight and when her parents come to pick her up on Sunday they are staying for lunch.  It also didn't help that the dog peed on the LR carpet after her bath.  Last week the boy did it after his bath, this week it was my girl.  So I went ahead and steam cleaned the whole LR carpet too while I had the steam cleaner left out which left me very little time for sewing last night.  I am making lunch tomorrow very simple ~ I need to sew!

I did get a bag or trims and ric rac at a yard sale today for 50 cents   Most of the ric rac is the really tiny stuff, but I will still get my 50 cents worth out of the deal.  They also had two of the cutsie button packs unopened and those were a quarter each so I bought them for eye spy bag trinkets.

And then I stopped at Target and bought more of the $3.48 jeans -- two more pairs in dd's current size and 2 for the next year.  Now I have loads of jeans to embellish.  I also need to redo her back to school dress.  The bodice is too tight but it's a full twirl skirt and plenty long so I am I going to save it and attach it to a new bodice and hopefully have enough of the BTS fabric to use for an appliqued initial on the bodice.

Glad to see you got Dora fabric today   The yard sale I went to had a yard of Diego western fabric for sale as well (first time I've ever seen cotton fabric for sale at a yard sale since I started sewing) but I didn't buy it -- if it didn't have the western theme I may have, but the western theme really limited it and I would only use it for a BG.



cogero said:


> Thats how I was pronouncing the name too. I think it is beautiful. That is also one of my favorite Madonna songs.


I think it's my favorite Madonna song -- I love Evita to (the song, but come to think of it, I really like the name Evita too).  I love girls names that aren't overly common and ones that start and end in vowels.  For boys I tend to like more common names.  Isla is a beautiful name.  I wish I thought of that when dd was in utero -- of course, dh would likely have nixed it like the 100 other names I liked.



DMGeurts said:


> I think a walking foot would be a good investment for you Andrea.  I have one, and it works - that's about all I can say about it.  LOL  I've never tried to do any vinyl with out it, just because every web site I ever went to said you needed a walking foor for vinyl - so I just avoided the potential fiasco and purchased one.  I'll admit that I couldn't choke down the price of $80 at the Brother store, so I ordered one on Amazon for $30.  It's not heavy duty by any means - but it does work.  However, if it's something you are planning to use a lot (I wasn't) it might be worth it to invest in a better quality one?
> 
> Speaking of feet...  How is everyone's "week of the ruffler" going?  Have you had the chance to work with it yet, and get it to work for you?  I will admit that I worked with it earlier this week - thanks to Carla C's fabulous tutorial - and I feel that I was successful.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for next week's foot - or would you all like an extra week for the ruffler?
> 
> D~  <--- who's been anxiously awaiting more pictures of her God-child, Dorrrine, to be posted.


Patience D, patience.  We waited a long time to see Patience so now it's payback time for Cheryl.

I got an open toed embroidery foot at the Sew Vac store and it was less than $20 -- I was kind of hoping a walking foot would be similar.  I shall research on line before I go.  Don't want Bruce to rip me off!



aboveH20 said:


> *Saturday's to Do List*
> 
> 1. Figure out how to get Dorrrine out of the box
> 2. Nap
> 3. Eat
> 4. Repeat


Oh my, that's four things on your list!  Do you think you can handle doing so much in one day?  I would just cut out the eating and napping.



belle41379 said:


> Thanks.  I found the ribbon (and a TON of others) at WalMart, and it was on sale for $1.50, some for $1.25!!!  I have 2 different Toy Story, Cinderella, Ariel, 2 different Cars, Fairies, and one with all the Princesses.  They also had Mickey/Minnie, but those weren't on sale.
> 
> Thanks for the complements on the pjs everyone.    I'm pleased with how they turned out, considering I've only don't pants before. . Off to feed the kids and start my sewing motor.


Our Walmart got a lot of Disney ribbon as well.  I was so excited to see it there b/c a year or more ago everyone was getting Dis ribbon at Joann's and our Joann's NEVER had any.  



RMAMom said:


> *Question*I am working on an idea for a dress and I have a question. I would like to add a band to the bottom of a very full dress. should the width of the skirt and the band be the same. So if the dress is 90 wide the band should also be 90 wide correct?


Sounds right to me unless you want a little gather to it -- actually, you may need it just a hair larger if the dress continually flares out.  I guess it may also depend on the height of the band you are adding.


----------



## Fruto76

belle41379 said:


> Great job!  The luggage tags have me inspired to make my own.
> 
> As promised, here are a few of the things I have done.
> 
> My first ever shirt, and first time ever doing buttons!!  this is a pj set for DS during our December trip. I'll embellish it later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofy and Minnie inspired crayon rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the up cycled shorts.  Just a basic ribbon on these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll have more to share tomorrow if I get the other shirts done.  Wish me luck!


Everything looks great. I love the jammies...can't wait to see them embellished.



mommyof2princesses said:


> Drive by post. We lost electricity because of a car wreck, so I didn't get to start by bag till 7 and I am finally done!  Off to bed so we can head out to the beach tomorrow!


 This came out fabulous. I love the fabrics you chose and the red really makes it come together nicely. 



dianemom2 said:


> Yes, you are correct.  If you want a band it has to be the same width as the skirt piece.  If you make it larger then you would need to ruffle it.
> 
> WTMTQ, everything looks fantastic!  I love the picture of Lyddie in her "sand box".  I can remember when my two were younger and did something similar.  However, my older DD (who was about 4 at the time) came walking through the house dripping mud everywhere.  It took me all day to clean up the kids and the house.  Then DH wondered why I was cranky that evening.  LOL!
> 
> I have an order to work on today and then hopefully I can get started on some of my fun sewing.
> 
> I love the Rosetta totebag.  I have the pattern.  I have Patricia tunics cut out for me and both kids.  When I am finished with them, maybe I can use the leftover fabric to make  *Rosetta bags to match.  I haven't made one before.  Are they hard?*


No. I made my first one a couple weeks ago. Cut it out at night and had it sewed in no time the next morning. I read through the pattern before starting it and I had to re-read the bottom corners part (of the bag itself) a few times, but once I actually got to that part and physically did it, it all made sense. Have fun and I can't wait to see how the tops turn out.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

Well I finally made it!  

But....I hit the jack pot at Walmart yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THANKS SOOOOO Much for the info MPHALENS!!!!!!!!!!!!! aka Marianne!!!

I got to the fabric (2 yard cuts) aisle yesterday and started a stack of Disney fabric....


went to the scanner and scanned the items marked $8 and a few marked $6....







all of them rang up at $2.11 or $1.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



So I went and got a shopping cart 

~Jennifer


----------



## mkwj

belle41379 said:


> My first ever shirt, and first time ever doing buttons!!  this is a pj set for DS during our December trip. I'll embellish it later.



Love the pajamas.  I make a lot of easy fits bottoms, and my ds is always asking for matching tops for the pj bottoms.



mommyof2princesses said:


>



great job on the bag.



teresajoy said:


> Luckily, Corey built this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few weeks ago, so I didn't have to do much cleaning up!
> 
> 
> It was really easy!!! Carla has directions on her blog:
> 
> http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009/10/belle-of-ball.html



That is a cool idea.  My kids would love that.  It looks like you have a great backyard. 

I alway learn so much from you girls.  Didn't even think about her having a blog.  Off to check it out.  Thank you so much.


----------



## mkwj

It was really easy!!! Carla has directions on her blog: 

http://scientificseamstress.blogspot...e-of-ball.html

Okay so I looked at the blog and first of all I am so excited.  You really just made my day.  My question is do you just guesstimate changing it from a doll dress to a child's dress?  That scares me a little.


----------



## dianemom2

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Well I finally made it!
> 
> But....I hit the jack pot at Walmart yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> THANKS SOOOOO Much for the info MPHALENS!!!!!!!!!!!!! aka Marianne!!!
> 
> I got to the fabric (2 yard cuts) aisle yesterday and started a stack of Disney fabric....
> 
> 
> went to the scanner and scanned the items marked $8 and a few marked $6....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all of them rang up at $2.11 or $1.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So I went and got a shopping cart
> 
> ~Jennifer



What did you get????  I was there earlier this week and thought I did well with the regular fabrics that were $5 each for the 2 yard cuts.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*headed to the shower,then to meet my daughters and granddaughters to go to a b'day party ! but i wanted to share a baby gift i made for my cousins new baby boy..he's named Shane for my cousin's brother who passed waya 28 years ago { before she was born} and now she has named her baby for her brother so sweet! anyways his nursary is done in sea turtles...





and i also hit the thrift stores after work and go a few deals! these are curtain panels,30 x 24 so i am thinking i will try to make each one into an arpon/cover sorta like on the feliz...love the trim on the ends,can be Christmas or Easter themed i think.
it was $1.91 for 3 panels but 1/2 off!!!! 




 these are 2 table runners and a place mat i found while looking for cream/off white tone on tone fabric to use as trim/borders/sleeves...they are silky 99 cents for all 3.





 this i found for 50 cents at another thrift store,think i will use them as appliques n christmas gift-towels,blanets/even dresses...i almost passed it up since all i could see was the rocking horse so i thought it was all baby stuff,then i untaped it and saw it was christmas ornimanets...





 i'm off to play,hope every one has a wonderful saturday! *


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> Oh my, that's four things on your list!  Do you think you can handle doing so much in one day?  I would just cut out the eating and napping.





  

But, she's out of her box now.  I'm glad I waited.  It just involved unhooking rubberbands.  I thought sawing or possibly dynamite might be required.  (Sometimes the light's not the best in the basement.)

Let me go back and see what was next on my list.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

Blyssfull said:


> Well, that is the last time I take 24 hours off the boards...hehe. I missed so much AND a move!!! Thanks for all the comments on my little man and his outfit!
> 
> The coupon organizer is so cute! I need one of those.
> 
> I loved! my CPKs. I remember one I bought had my middle name "Evelyn" and I was so ecstatic. I was upset when they came out with Garbage Pail Kids cards.. how rude!     I'm with Nini, the new building is really wonderful and absolutely gorgeous but a big let down.. you would think with all that space they would have new stuff or changed things up a bit but it's all the exact same thing. My parents have a second home in Hayesville, NC so we go there a lot because it's on the way from south of ATL. But now you can have birthday parties and events there which is kinda cool.
> 
> Here's a pic of the new place in case y'all dont have time to search..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should do a disboard meet there.
> 
> My daughter leaves today to go to her dad's for the last two weeks of summer... I get so bummed. Divorce sucks! Back to read what I missed. I need a moving buddy too... I need to add you folks to my facebook so I don't miss a move again... https://www.facebook.com/blyss.full.life



I think a disboard meet there would be great!  Thanks for the picture...I guess I need to go back!  

I added you on Facebook! 



MaeB said:


> Here's a fuzzy picture of my brother and I the year I got my first CPK (you can see her on the floor.)  Her name is Bernice and I also had a girl from that same era named Marcella*.  I believe this is 1985.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was older I got 3 more; a girl that had a mechanism inside her that made her "burp," a girl that had a mechanism inside her that made her "kiss" and one of the full plastic ones whose skin colour changed in the sun.  I think their names were Jessie, Valerie and Teri.  I recently gave 2 of the newer ones to a family friend because we just sold my childhood home and I didn't have enough room to store all of them, but I kept the two older ones.  The suntanning one is long gone after being left outside one winter (oops!)  While packing up my house I happened upon a sewing pattern that my grandmother had to make clothes for the dolls (and a pattern for the doll itself) and somewhere out there exists a photo of me and Marcella in matching dresses. Strangely, 3 of my 5 dolls have red hair....maybe, subconsciously, I've always been jealous of my brother's hair colour!
> 
> *About 20 years after referring to her as Marcella, my mom informed me that she thinks her name is actually Marcelle but that Marcella was easier to say for a 2 year old.   What??  All this time I've been living a lie!
> 
> Wow, that was way more than anyone needed to know about my CPK dolls....carry on.



Thanks for the story...Sorry about the lie   lol



mphalens said:


> I had so many of these different ones that you described!  I had a couple of sets of twins, I had a koosa kid, a cornsilk kid, the list goes on and on!
> 
> 
> 
> What great memories!  Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> Love the coupon organizer!  And I don't know which colors to tell you to use on the rosetta, but I love the prints!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the princess dresses!  And love the muddy summer pic!
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great story!  Thanks for sharing, Piper!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pic of the new place!  I agree, a meet there would be fun!!!
> And I'm sorry your daughter leaves today.
> 
> 
> 
> I can so remember crazy crowds of people when CPKs were around!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!!!  Amazing work!!!!
> 
> 
> I need to tell myself the same thing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So, the boys & I ran across town this morning - didn't get much at the Walmart but I did score some vinyl at AWESOME prices!!!  I couldn't remember which kind to use for the Eye Spy bags, so I bought two different weights ... it was on HUGE rolls, so I bought 1/3 yd of each and my total was $0.92!!!!!!!!
> 
> I hit the Liter sale at Beauty Brands and then went to Trader Joes for some food . . . we arrived home as the rain picked up . . . but guess who was waiting on my doorstep . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has new eyes (I don't think they look as nice as her old ones before the silver eye) courtesy of AG . . . and she obviously had a bath.  They re-braided her hair, but didn't loop them up like her original style (I was hoping they would). Finn says she needs some clothes and that she shouldn't be hanging about in her hospital gown . . .
> 
> So, I'm off to clean the kitchen and then I can hopefully reinstall my machine in it's cabinet and get some stuff done!  I have to clear off a few things from the to-do list before I sew for Miss Kirsten!!!!



Welcome home Kirsten!!



aboveH20 said:


> I hear my husband mowing, so I should make this quick and find something productive to do.
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed it, but it's not at the top of my favorite Broadway shows.  I like to be blown away by the sets, costumes and music, and _Mary_ didn't knock me out of my seat.  I really like _Beauty and the Beast_, _Lion King_, _Wicked_, and _Jersey Boys_ off the top of my head.
> 
> I saw _Chorus Line _in London -- a number of years ago -- and it was funny that all of the English actors put on Brooklyn accents, I guess to show that the story takes place in NYC?
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking with JK Rowling and she said she got the same thing for not being able to produce Harry Potter stories fast enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Too cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  We've been told we look a lot alike.
> 
> 
> 
> Like mother like daughter.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> You're making me blush.
> 
> 
> 
> The coupon organizer is a great idea.
> 
> I'm always partial to anything with polka dots.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the dresses and love the probably soon to be unemployed model.
> 
> 
> 
> What a touching story.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> That was just the right amount of info I needed about Bernice and Marcella.
> 
> 
> 
> So good to see your kids again and what wonderfut outfits they're sporting.
> 
> Hats off for the trailer renovations.  I can't imagine doing the tufted reupholstery.  Looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> I love that they come back wearing a hospital gown.  She's looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> I have to figure out how to get DoRRRine out of her box with the least amount of bloodshed possible (mine and hers).  While Ginger's distracted I want to try some of Ginger's clothes on DoRRRine to see how they fit.  I know it won't go over well with G.



Have you thought about getting Ginger a boyfriend?  I heard that Dr. Pepper and Mr. Pibb were both single....   Just a thought!  It might help Ginger become less jealous of DoRRRine 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Hello from Orlando...my sister came for the weekend, and we're at CoCo Key water resort.  Pretty much an old motel turned into a renovated hotel and a small water park...a good concept except for the day guests who pay to swim.  There was 6 daycares here when we checked in.  My oldest had to work, so she didn't join us.  Her aunt,being the loving person she is stole her Minnie Mouse cupcake antenna topper, and has been taking pictures of her "adventures" all day.  She even made a Facebook page...I thought since we all enjoy Ginger so much, y'all might like to meet Sweetie Treater
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002656775951&sk=wall
> 
> Go ahead and friend her if you like, she doesn't have many yet.



I friended her 



mommyof2princesses said:


> Drive by post. We lost electricity because of a car wreck, so I didn't get to start by bag till 7 and I am finally done!  Off to bed so we can head out to the beach tomorrow!



Love the bag!



dianemom2 said:


> What did you get????  I was there earlier this week and thought I did well with the regular fabrics that were $5 each for the 2 yard cuts.



I plan on getting pictures soon and posting tonight!    I got about a 1/6 of the aisle  



I had a hard time keeping up with this move....I know some of you do Facebook updates to help keep up.  If anyone wants to add me, that might help me keep from being lost 


~Jennifer


----------



## mphalens

belle41379 said:


> Great job!  The luggage tags have me inspired to make my own.
> 
> As promised, here are a few of the things I have done.
> 
> My first ever shirt, and first time ever doing buttons!!  this is a pj set for DS during our December trip. I'll embellish it later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofy and Minnie inspired crayon rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the up cycled shorts.  Just a basic ribbon on these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll have more to share tomorrow if I get the other shirts done.  Wish me luck!



Love it all!!!! Great job!!!!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Drive by post. We lost electricity because of a car wreck, so I didn't get to start by bag till 7 and I am finally done!  Off to bed so we can head out to the beach tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks fabulous!!!!  Glad you got your power back!!!
> 
> 
> 
> teresajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the compliments on the dresses! And the comments about muddy Lyddie! She has actually been working for a week or two to get all the little stones out of her sandbox. The play sand we bought was actually more of a gravel, so this has been taking her awihle. She really loves her sandbox.
> 
> 
> Luckily, Corey built this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few weeks ago, so I didn't have to do much cleaning up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!!! I don't have any other ideas, but I hope you get it figured out!
> 
> 
> It was really easy!!! Carla has directions on her blog:
> http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009/10/belle-of-ball.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I figured out what was going on with my machine (I watched a couple of things online, etc. and finally got it to sew properly!!!!
> 
> 
> And what a cool thing Corey built!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> teresajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ribbon on the shorts is really cute, where did you find it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've found that ribbon at Walmart and Joann's before!
> 
> 
> 
> miprender said:
> 
> 
> 
> The walmart closest to me that just rehab their whole store last year has added a fabric dept. Not that big but had enough stuff and some sparkly fabric that I may have to go back and by some.
> 
> By any chance did the needle get bent while traveling? That is just odd. Sorry I can't be more helpful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which Walmart?  The big SuperWalmart in "Coventry" off of 95???
> 
> I think I figured out what was wrong with the machine (I THINK the needle was in backwards and the tension was off . . . at least those are the two things I worked on and now it's running great!
> 
> 
> 
> VBAndrea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like I really need to invest in a walking foot!  I usually just sandwich the vinyl between the fabrics for eye spy bags and for luggage tags I use these report cover sheets that I have no issues with -- but they would not work work for eye spy bags b/c it's too stiff.  I saw a tut for using the printable fabric but I'd have to think even further ahead than I already do to do it that way!  I also put at least 40 things in every bag.  And I bought the Olivia pattern which is for knits, and you said you use a walking foot for knits as well.  I need to get some embroidery bobbin thread so I I guess I will get a walking foot at the same time.  Maybe if I buy two things at once Bruce will quit trying to sell me all sorts of other things I don't need.  And dd wants a rainbow thread unicorn t so if they have Floriani in the rainbow I'll splurge for that as well as I don't think I need to do another Marathon order for some time.
> 
> I was pronouncing your daughter's name the Spanish way as in the Madonna song (you know, way back from around the time the CPK kids came out!).
> 
> 
> I was going to check what kind of stabilizer you were using as the holes in the shirt can have something to do with stabilizer -- then I read ahead and saw your other problems.  I have never had this problem but I did have problems with loopy bobbin thread and I had just cleaned out my machine.  Changing needles was the biggest suggestion on here and while that helped, it didn't correct the problem.  I had to consult my manual and I was actually missing one little step in threading my machine.  I had been missing doing that step for two years!!!  It helped a little too, but again didn't solve the problem completely.    I would clean, clean, and reclean some more your bobbin area.  That is what I had to do and after about 15 minutes of cleaning I finally managed to find a tiny little thread in the bobbin area that was the culprit.  Make sure you rotate your needle as you clean b/c that helps move things around in there.  Also, you may want to try new bobbin thread.  I have NEVER messed with my bobbin tension and hope to never have to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also thought of the Madonna song!!!
> 
> I'm using the stabilizer that HeatherSue recommends in her tutorial . . . But I think I've got the machine worked out and I'm going to use the messed up shirt to practice on before messing up one of the other "good ones" first
> 
> 
> 
> DMGeurts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad you got her home safely!  That was really quick.  Sorry her eyes aren't quite as pretty - but at least you don't have to worry about her eyes getting worse now.  You can google AG silver eye and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> 
> I got the fabric for my BG project yesterday...  Yay!  Now I can finish the very last piece that I need to cut out.  In the mean time, I've been appliqueing the pieces.  I am guessing it will take me all weekend to finish up these projects.
> 
> D~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm really glad she got here so quickly!  I'm realizing I never printed the AG patterns from my Carla C stuff . . . so I'll have to print before I sew!  Want to recommend a good first pattern for the AG's to start with?  Is the Oliver & S popover easy? Should I do some easy fits?  What do you recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> DMGeurts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of feet...  How is everyone's "week of the ruffler" going?  Have you had the chance to work with it yet, and get it to work for you?  I will admit that I worked with it earlier this week - thanks to Carla C's fabulous tutorial - and I feel that I was successful.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for next week's foot - or would you all like an extra week for the ruffler?
> 
> D~  <--- who's been anxiously awaiting more pictures of her God-child, Dorrrine, to be posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly, I have NOT gotten to sit down with my ruffler yet . . . although given all the issues I had with the machine yesterday (and that being the first day I'd had a chance to put it back in the cabinet, etc), maybe that's a good thing.  If I get some time later today I have plans to ruffle . . . I even saved a great scrap when I shortened a dress in RI . . . I'm thinking it would make a perfect ruffle for the bottom of some easy fits for Kirsten . . .
> 
> I was reading about an edge stitcher yesterday and that sounded pretty cool . . . but I'm up for whatever . . . although maybe an extra week with the ruffler would be good (maybe use our new skills to make something with the ruffles?? )
> 
> I hope you get more pictures of Dorrrine today
> 
> 
> 
> aboveH20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Saturday's to Do List*
> 
> 1. Figure out how to get Dorrrine out of the box
> 2. Nap
> 3. Eat
> 4. Repeat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you look behind her neck you'll see there's a piece of cardboard with little "hooks" - those hooks are what are holding the elastic band around her neck. . . If you push the cardboard towards her you should be able to release the band from one side . . . after that it's pretty easy.  I couldn't figure it out at first either when Kirsten got back from the hospital.  And if you were just joking around, well,  and hurry up and post some pictures of her modeling those great outfits you've been sewing!
> 
> Can't wait to see Dorrrine free from her "cage" !!!
Click to expand...


----------



## cogero

Went to Joanns and then a couple other places with the kids now 

Will take a picture of my fabric before washing it.


----------



## Meshell2002

cogero said:


> Thats how I was pronouncing the name too. I think it is beautiful. That is also one of my favorite Madonna songs.





VBAndrea said:


> I'm glad you got your fabric!  My BG outfits are taking longer than expected   I had no choice though, I had to clean yesterday as dd is having a friend stay overnight and when her parents come to pick her up on Sunday they are staying for lunch.  It also didn't help that the dog peed on the LR carpet after her bath.  Last week the boy did it after his bath, this week it was my girl.  So I went ahead and steam cleaned the whole LR carpet too while I had the steam cleaner left out which left me very little time for sewing last night.  I am making lunch tomorrow very simple ~ I need to sew!
> 
> I did get a bag or trims and ric rac at a yard sale today for 50 cents   Most of the ric rac is the really tiny stuff, but I will still get my 50 cents worth out of the deal.  They also had two of the cutsie button packs unopened and those were a quarter each so I bought them for eye spy bag trinkets.
> 
> And then I stopped at Target and bought more of the $3.48 jeans -- two more pairs in dd's current size and 2 for the next year.  Now I have loads of jeans to embellish.  I also need to redo her back to school dress.  The bodice is too tight but it's a full twirl skirt and plenty long so I am I going to save it and attach it to a new bodice and hopefully have enough of the BTS fabric to use for an appliqued initial on the bodice.
> 
> Glad to see you got Dora fabric today   The yard sale I went to had a yard of Diego western fabric for sale as well (first time I've ever seen cotton fabric for sale at a yard sale since I started sewing) but I didn't buy it -- if it didn't have the western theme I may have, but the western theme really limited it and I would only use it for a BG.
> 
> 
> I think it's my favorite Madonna song -- I love Evita to (the song, but come to think of it, I really like the name Evita too).  I love girls names that aren't overly common and ones that start and end in vowels.  For boys I tend to like more common names.  Isla is a beautiful name.  I wish I thought of that when dd was in utero -- of course, dh would likely have nixed it like the 100 other names I liked.
> 
> 
> Patience D, patience.  We waited a long time to see Patience so now it's payback time for Cheryl.
> 
> I got an open toed embroidery foot at the Sew Vac store and it was less than $20 -- I was kind of hoping a walking foot would be similar.  I shall research on line before I go.  Don't want Bruce to rip me off!
> 
> 
> Oh my, that's four things on your list!  Do you think you can handle doing so much in one day?  I would just cut out the eating and napping.
> 
> 
> Our Walmart got a lot of Disney ribbon as well.  I was so excited to see it there b/c a year or more ago everyone was getting Dis ribbon at Joann's and our Joann's NEVER had any.
> 
> 
> Sounds right to me unless you want a little gather to it -- actually, you may need it just a hair larger if the dress continually flares out.  I guess it may also depend on the height of the band you are adding.



We pronounce her name the english way.....but my niece's major is Spanish and her husband is a native spanish speaker.....so she'll answer to both. I had totally forgotten that Madonna song! and I'm a child of the 80's.

My nieces name is Eva....pronounced eh-va....like in the Movie Evita.

Marianne I hope your machine behaves itself.

DH is the ultimate wonderful spouse.....he bought fabric in line for me today so we could use 2 50% off coupons!

I like the walking foot so much its on my machine 80% of the time.....I no longer fear minky, velour, or knits....last year DD had lots of minky and velour pants in winter....so yummy.


----------



## cogero

Here is the fabric I bought today.

I bought some cotton/linen blend to make myself some pants too.

I had never seen the cars fabric before.


----------



## belle41379

cogero said:


> Here is the fabric I bought today.
> 
> I bought some cotton/linen blend to make myself some pants too.
> 
> I had never seen the cars fabric before.



Ooo, I've never seen that Cars fabric either. 


Well, I made a nightgown for dd this morning.  Turned out really cute.  My first time on that as well.  I think I'll work on the other pj set next.  I'll be sure to take a pic when it's done to share.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Hello Everyone,

It has been a very very long time since I have posted on here....But I have been going through my fabric stash and really need to get rid of LOTS and LOTS of yardage...probably close to 150+ yards...Any suggestions of where I can list what I have to get rid of besides ebay??  I really would like to get rid of it asap!! 

Thanks


----------



## NiniMorris

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> It has been a very very long time since I have posted on here....But I have been going through my fabric stash and really need to get rid of LOTS and LOTS of yardage...probably close to 150+ yards...Any suggestions of where I can list what I have to get rid of besides ebay??  I really would like to get rid of it asap!!
> 
> Thanks



Etsy?

And some have had successful de-stashing on FB as well...


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> I'm glad you got your fabric!  My BG outfits are taking longer than expected   I had no choice though, I had to clean yesterday as dd is having a friend stay overnight and when her parents come to pick her up on Sunday they are staying for lunch.  It also didn't help that the dog peed on the LR carpet after her bath.  Last week the boy did it after his bath, this week it was my girl.  So I went ahead and steam cleaned the whole LR carpet too while I had the steam cleaner left out which left me very little time for sewing last night.  I am making lunch tomorrow very simple ~ I need to sew!



Since you have my address...  My livingroom is in need of steaming.  



VBAndrea said:


> I did get a bag or trims and ric rac at a yard sale today for 50 cents   Most of the ric rac is the really tiny stuff, but I will still get my 50 cents worth out of the deal.  They also had two of the cutsie button packs unopened and those were a quarter each so I bought them for eye spy bag trinkets.



Score!  Awesome!  



VBAndrea said:


> And then I stopped at Target and bought more of the $3.48 jeans -- two more pairs in dd's current size and 2 for the next year.  Now I have loads of jeans to embellish.  I also need to redo her back to school dress.  The bodice is too tight but it's a full twirl skirt and plenty long so I am I going to save it and attach it to a new bodice and hopefully have enough of the BTS fabric to use for an appliqued initial on the bodice.



Love Target's clearance deals - they are the best.  I swear that everything in my house had an orange tag on it at one time or another (my Dyson -the big purple animal one $129 - my two Simple Human garbage cans - $6/ea - Gas grill - stainless steel 4 burner - $99... the list goes on) Not to mention tons of the girls' clothes and stuff.

I hope you are able to get the BTS outfit to work out.  I hope you'll show us pics.  



VBAndrea said:


> Glad to see you got Dora fabric today   The yard sale I went to had a yard of Diego western fabric for sale as well (first time I've ever seen cotton fabric for sale at a yard sale since I started sewing) but I didn't buy it -- if it didn't have the western theme I may have, but the western theme really limited it and I would only use it for a BG.



Bummer - you could have sent it to me to coordinate with my Dora fabric.  



VBAndrea said:


> Patience D, patience.  We waited a long time to see Patience so now it's payback time for Cheryl.



OK, fine...  but I didn't make her wait _this long_ to meet Patience.  



VBAndrea said:


> I got an open toed embroidery foot at the Sew Vac store and it was less than $20 -- I was kind of hoping a walking foot would be similar.  I shall research on line before I go.  Don't want Bruce to rip me off!



The open toe embroidery foot is totally different.  You might need to look on youtube for the answer/to better explain, but basically, a walking foot "walks" - each toe is independant of the other, and one tow lifts up, the other goes down, then that one lifts while the opposite one goes down.  Hard to explain - but it moves while you are sewing.  There is an arm that attaches to your needle bar (similar to how the ruffle foot does) and the up and down action of the needle bar moves the feet of the walking foot.  So, yes, two totally different feet.




VBAndrea said:


> Oh my, that's four things on your list!  Do you think you can handle doing so much in one day?  I would just cut out the eating and napping.



I am not sure...  I've never seen her do that much in one day.    Besides, she still hasn't finished updating us about her trip to NY.    That should be on her list, as well.  




VBAndrea said:


> Our Walmart got a lot of Disney ribbon as well.  I was so excited to see it there b/c a year or more ago everyone was getting Dis ribbon at Joann's and our Joann's NEVER had any.


We got some in too - but I have no idea what to do with it, so I haven't purchased any yet. 




aboveH20 said:


> But, she's out of her box now.  I'm glad I waited.  It just involved unhooking rubberbands.  I thought sawing or possibly dynamite might be required.  (Sometimes the light's not the best in the basement.)
> 
> Let me go back and see what was next on my list.



It's about time you got that poor girl out of her cage...  now you should go make her something beautiful to show us.




cogero said:


> Here is the fabric I bought today.
> 
> I bought some cotton/linen blend to make myself some pants too.
> 
> I had never seen the cars fabric before.



I love that cars fabric!  Too cute!

*Marianne*... sorry - I totally butchered your quote...    I'll catch you the next time around.

Disneyjazz - I love the items you made for little Shane - CUTE!

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> It has been a very very long time since I have posted on here....But I have been going through my fabric stash and really need to get rid of LOTS and LOTS of yardage...probably close to 150+ yards...Any suggestions of where I can list what I have to get rid of besides ebay??  I really would like to get rid of it asap!!
> 
> Thanks



Etsy or Facebook...  Please friend me before you do though (Dorine Geurts).    Or PM me with your etsy store name.  

D~


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

NiniMorris said:


> Etsy?
> 
> And some have had successful de-stashing on FB as well...





DMGeurts said:


> Etsy or Facebook...  Please friend me before you do though (Dorine Geurts).    Or PM me with your etsy store name.
> 
> D~



Thanks guys...I didn't think about Etsy!!

I just set up a Etsy account and gonna start taking pictures and listing...this could be a very very long day!!


----------



## cogero

well let us know when you list on etsy because I am sure I can help you de-stash LOL

I am washing todays fabric that way I can use it if I decide too.


----------



## mphalens

Meshell2002 said:


> Marianne I hope your machine behaves itself.
> 
> I like the walking foot so much its on my machine 80% of the time.....I no longer fear minky, velour, or knits....last year DD had lots of minky and velour pants in winter....so yummy.



Thanks!
And I think you just convinced me to buy a walking foot - the idea of minky and velour being EASY to sew 



cogero said:


> Here is the fabric I bought today.
> 
> I bought some cotton/linen blend to make myself some pants too.
> 
> I had never seen the cars fabric before.



Does the Cars fabric have any of the new characters on it?  I've told myself no more Cars fabric until I can buy some with Finn McMissile on it!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> It has been a very very long time since I have posted on here....But I have been going through my fabric stash and really need to get rid of LOTS and LOTS of yardage...probably close to 150+ yards...Any suggestions of where I can list what I have to get rid of besides ebay??  I really would like to get rid of it asap!!
> 
> Thanks



Um, I think you should set up a group on Facebook and invite us all . . . I'd LOVE to see what you have!!!!  I'm Marianne Phalen Smith Stern on Facebook 



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Well I finally made it!
> 
> But....I hit the jack pot at Walmart yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> THANKS SOOOOO Much for the info MPHALENS!!!!!!!!!!!!! aka Marianne!!!
> 
> I got to the fabric (2 yard cuts) aisle yesterday and started a stack of Disney fabric....
> 
> 
> went to the scanner and scanned the items marked $8 and a few marked $6....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all of them rang up at $2.11 or $1.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So I went and got a shopping cart
> 
> ~Jennifer



Um, Jennifer - it was NOT that cheap when I was there!!!  LUCKY!!! Which fabrics were ringing up that cheap?  Maybe I need to take a ride . . .



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> i'm off to play,hope every one has a wonderful saturday! [/B]


Oops - messed up what I wanted to quote, but I wanted to say cute stuff and great finds!!!



aboveH20 said:


> But, she's out of her box now.  I'm glad I waited.  It just involved unhooking rubberbands.  I thought sawing or possibly dynamite might be required.  (Sometimes the light's not the best in the basement.)
> 
> Let me go back and see what was next on my list.


Glad to hear the extraction was successful!



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> I think a disboard meet there would be great!  Thanks for the picture...I guess I need to go back!
> Welcome home Kirsten!!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you thought about getting Ginger a boyfriend?  I heard that Dr. Pepper and Mr. Pibb were both single....   Just a thought!  It might help Ginger become less jealous of DoRRRine
> 
> 
> I plan on getting pictures soon and posting tonight!    I got about a 1/6 of the aisle
> 
> 
> 
> I had a hard time keeping up with this move....I know some of you do Facebook updates to help keep up.  If anyone wants to add me, that might help me keep from being lost
> 
> 
> ~Jennifer



I can't wait to see pictures!
The idea of a boyfriend for Ginger made me  
And thanks for the welcome home for Kirsten!
I'll go add you on Facebook!



DMGeurts said:


> Etsy or Facebook...  Please friend me before you do though (Dorine Geurts).    Or PM me with your etsy store name.
> 
> D~



Yup, what D said!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *headed to the shower,then to meet my daughters and granddaughters to go to a b'day party ! but i wanted to share a baby gift i made for my cousins new baby boy..he's named Shane for my cousin's brother who passed waya 28 years ago { before she was born} and now she has named her baby for her brother so sweet! anyways his nursary is done in sea turtles...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm off to play,hope every one has a wonderful saturday! *


Cute turtle!  And great thrift store finds.  Thrift stores here are not that cheap.  My clearance jeans I get at Target are less expensive than what I see in our thrift stores.



aboveH20 said:


> But, she's out of her box now.  I'm glad I waited.  It just involved unhooking rubberbands.  I thought sawing or possibly dynamite might be required.  (Sometimes the light's not the best in the basement.)
> 
> Let me go back and see what was next on my list.


OMG!  Unhooking rubberbands?!?!?  You must be napping now after all that work.



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Have you thought about getting Ginger a boyfriend?  I heard that Dr. Pepper and Mr. Pibb were both single....   Just a thought!  It might help Ginger become less jealous of DoRRRine
> 
> ~Jennifer



I think Mr. Pibb is more Ginger's type.  Remember, she got a "D" in math so I'm not so sure she'd be intellectually compatible with a doctor.  Then again, she does have a smashing wardrobe.  If Dr. Pepper sees Ginger in that pillow case dress he may not care about her intellect (or lack thereof).



mphalens said:


> I think I figured out what was going on with my machine (I watched a couple of things online, etc. and finally got it to sew properly!!!!
> 
> I think I figured out what was wrong with the machine (I THINK the needle was in backwards and the tension was off . . . at least those are the two things I worked on and now it's running great!


Yeah!  I'm glad you figured it out and are back in business 



Meshell2002 said:


> We pronounce her name the english way.....but my niece's major is Spanish and her husband is a native spanish speaker.....so she'll answer to both. I had totally forgotten that Madonna song! and I'm a child of the 80's.
> 
> My nieces name is Eva....pronounced eh-va....like in the Movie Evita.
> 
> 
> DH is the ultimate wonderful spouse.....he bought fabric in line for me today so we could use 2 50% off coupons!
> 
> I like the walking foot so much its on my machine 80% of the time.....I no longer fear minky, velour, or knits....last year DD had lots of minky and velour pants in winter....so yummy.


Eva is such a pretty name too!

Your dh is the ultimate spouse!  I don't think I could ever coerce my dh to do that for me.

I never thought about sewing on minky or velour -- I got dd some great fleece pants on clearance at Wally last fall.  They are great for lounging in and cute enough to wear to school if she wants to, but I bet she would LOVE minky or velour pants.  



cogero said:


> Here is the fabric I bought today.
> 
> I bought some cotton/linen blend to make myself some pants too.
> 
> I had never seen the cars fabric before.


That must be new Cars fabric to go in line with the movie.  There are soooo many cute Cars fabrics.  I think they have a lot in the Cars line.  Tiana is another one -- I have never seen a princess with that many fabric choices!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> It has been a very very long time since I have posted on here....But I have been going through my fabric stash and really need to get rid of LOTS and LOTS of yardage...probably close to 150+ yards...Any suggestions of where I can list what I have to get rid of besides ebay??  I really would like to get rid of it asap!!
> 
> Thanks


I was going to suggest etsy as well but see you are already working on it.  If I am looking for something specific I head to etsy first.


----------



## VBAndrea

Hmm, I lost your quote, but I went back and found you.  My commentary, whether you want to read it or not, is in blue.



DMGeurts said:


> Since you have my address...  My livingroom is in need of steaming.
> I'm sure airport security will have no problem with my steam cleaner as my carry on.  Be right over.
> 
> Love Target's clearance deals - they are the best.  I swear that everything in my house had an orange tag on it at one time or another (my Dyson -the big purple animal one $129 - my two Simple Human garbage cans - $6/ea - Gas grill - stainless steel 4 burner - $99... the list goes on) Not to mention tons of the girls' clothes and stuff.
> How on earth did you get $6 Simple Human cans?  I paid close to $100 for mine!!!!!  And a good tip for vacuum cleaner buying is to get them at Bed Bath and Beyond with a 20% off coupon.  I was reading reviews on amazon and someone suggested that and it saved me $40.  Shhh, don't tell Bruce at Sew Vac that I got something other than his $600 Singer made in America vacuum with bags that need to be changed about once a week!
> 
> I hope you are able to get the BTS outfit to work out.  I hope you'll show us pics.  If you search for August about two years ago you will see the original.  It was the first dress I made.  I will repost the original pic once I get around to posting the redone product.  Don't expect to see it until school starts in September though.  It's one of those things I will probably delay til last minute!
> 
> Bummer - you could have sent it to me to coordinate with my Dora fabric.  Oh shoot, I didn't even think of that.  It would have made a lovely cummerbund for your dh's tux.
> 
> OK, fine...  but I didn't make her wait _this long_ to meet Patience.  Don't forget the security guards at Cheryl's place of residence are going to be very hesitant about her having any special tools (i.e. scissors) to release Dorrrine.
> 
> The open toe embroidery foot is totally different.  You might need to look on youtube for the answer/to better explain, but basically, a walking foot "walks" - each toe is independant of the other, and one tow lifts up, the other goes down, then that one lifts while the opposite one goes down.  Hard to explain - but it moves while you are sewing.  There is an arm that attaches to your needle bar (similar to how the ruffle foot does) and the up and down action of the needle bar moves the feet of the walking foot.  So, yes, two totally different feet.Now that you explain it I completely know what you are talking about.  I can see that costing quite a bit more.  I really think I need one though.  I did sew dd a pair of knit pants when she was an infant and I was pretty clueless about sewing and I had no problems working with the knit then, but I was using my sister's machine.  My machine likes to eat fabric.  I guess I don't feed it enough.
> 
> I am not sure...  I've never seen her do that much in one day.    Besides, she still hasn't finished updating us about her trip to NY.    That should be on her list, as well.  I'd really like to hear about the rest of her trip as well.  She needs to post about it before her senile dementia sets in.
> 
> We got some in too - but I have no idea what to do with it, so I haven't purchased any yet. I just bough some princess and nemo figuring I might be able to use it for luggage tags rather than making fabric straps.  Or I'll use it as trim for BG outfits.  You know how it is, it was there, I bought it.  No real need for it other than it was there!
> 
> D~


----------



## squirrel

I have been looking for the last week or so for a Nemo coloring page to make an applique on a Vida.  I haven't found one yet.

I did find this fabric and was thinking of using Nemo, Squirt and Dory.  I added an applesauce cup to the picture so you could see the size better.  Do you think it will work using them?  The fabric is made into a valence, but I will take it apart and wash first.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

cogero said:


> Here is the fabric I bought today.
> 
> I bought some cotton/linen blend to make myself some pants too.
> 
> I had never seen the cars fabric before.



I saw that Cars fabric when I was at JoAnn's today and almost bought it, but Changed my mind...



mom2prettyprincess said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> It has been a very very long time since I have posted on here....But I have been going through my fabric stash and really need to get rid of LOTS and LOTS of yardage...probably close to 150+ yards...Any suggestions of where I can list what I have to get rid of besides ebay??  I really would like to get rid of it asap!!
> 
> Thanks



oooooohhhhh what kinds?  Let us know your Etsy name 



mphalens said:


> Um, I think you should set up a group on Facebook and invite us all . . . I'd LOVE to see what you have!!!!  I'm Marianne Phalen Smith Stern on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> Um, Jennifer - it was NOT that cheap when I was there!!!  LUCKY!!! Which fabrics were ringing up that cheap?  Maybe I need to take a ride . . .


It was at the Indian Land Walmart, although there was a decent selection at Monroe too  (of the fabric that needs to be cut, not the pre-cut).

I got 20 different licensed prints and maybe one was $8.50, one $7 and the rest either $1.99 or $2.11.   Yes you need to take a ride!! It was Sooooooo worth it!  I'll post pics in a bit 



squirrel said:


> I have been looking for the last week or so for a Nemo coloring page to make an applique on a Vida.  I haven't found one yet.
> 
> I did find this fabric and was thinking of using Nemo, Squirt and Dory.  I added an applesauce cup to the picture so you could see the size better.  Do you think it will work using them?  The fabric is made into a valence, bu




Love that fabric


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> I'm really glad she got here so quickly!  I'm realizing I never printed the AG patterns from my Carla C stuff . . . so I'll have to print before I sew!  Want to recommend a good first pattern for the AG's to start with?  Is the Oliver & S popover easy? Should I do some easy fits?  What do you recommend?



The Popover is fairly easy - I find the tie strap portion of the instructions a little hard to comprehend - each time I make them, I have to read it 3 or 4o time before  - otherwise it's a nice pattern.  One of my recent favorites - just because it sews up so clean.





mphalens said:


> Sadly, I have NOT gotten to sit down with my ruffler yet . . . although given all the issues I had with the machine yesterday (and that being the first day I'd had a chance to put it back in the cabinet, etc), maybe that's a good thing.  If I get some time later today I have plans to ruffle . . . I even saved a great scrap when I shortened a dress in RI . . . I'm thinking it would make a perfect ruffle for the bottom of some easy fits for Kirsten . . .


Make sure you have your ruffler dialed in before you ruffle that fabric - otherwise you might end up ruffling it too short.    I hope you're able to figure it out.  



mphalens said:


> I was reading about an edge stitcher yesterday and that sounded pretty cool . . . but I'm up for whatever . . . although maybe an extra week with the ruffler would be good (maybe use our new skills to make something with the ruffles?? )


  Why don't we do an extra week with the ruffler foot?  That way everyone can play aroud with it a little more, meanwhile I will look into the edge stitcher and see which foor that is (I don't even know what it looks like - LOL).



mphalens said:


> I hope you get more pictures of Dorrrine today


  Me too...  




mphalens said:


> Can't wait to see Dorrrine free from her "cage" !!!


  Again, me too...  



mom2prettyprincess said:


> Thanks guys...I didn't think about Etsy!!
> 
> I just set up a Etsy account and gonna start taking pictures and listing...this could be a very very long day!!



Can you PM me the link to your store?  I just did a search for it and it's not showing up for me.  I think it's user error - because I can do a search for my own store and I can't find that either.   



squirrel said:


> I have been looking for the last week or so for a Nemo coloring page to make an applique on a Vida.  I haven't found one yet.
> 
> I did find this fabric and was thinking of using Nemo, Squirt and Dory.  I added an applesauce cup to the picture so you could see the size better.  Do you think it will work using them?  The fabric is made into a valence, but I will take it apart and wash first.



Totally LOVE this fabric - it's so cute!  You don't need coloring pages, if you don't want, you can just use a regular picture and trace over that - that's what I do.  

I've been appliqueing all day and I just have to say that my BG outfit has been a lot of fun to make.  Now, I just have to wait for my thread that I ordered last night to get here, so I can finish them up.    Working on ruffle butt bloomers tomorrow.  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

I chose purple for my commentary.  



VBAndrea said:


> Hmm, I lost your quote, but I went back and found you.  My commentary, whether you want to read it or not, is in blue.Since you have my address... My livingroom is in need of steaming.
> I'm sure airport security will have no problem with my steam cleaner as my carry on. Be right over.Just show them your military ID and tell them you are taking it to the test facility - not a problem taking it as a carryon.    Just make sure you empty all the water out of it before you hit security, you can fill it beyond at one of the drinking fountains - then make sure you offer to clean the plane on your flight - you might get some super duper snazzy frequent flyer miles.
> 
> Love Target's clearance deals - they are the best. I swear that everything in my house had an orange tag on it at one time or another (my Dyson -the big purple animal one $129 - my two Simple Human garbage cans - $6/ea - Gas grill - stainless steel 4 burner - $99... the list goes on) Not to mention tons of the girls' clothes and stuff
> 
> How on earth did you get $6 Simple Human cans? I paid close to $100 for mine!!!!! And a good tip for vacuum cleaner buying is to get them at Bed Bath and Beyond with a 20% off coupon. I was reading reviews on amazon and someone suggested that and it saved me $40. Shhh, don't tell Bruce at Sew Vac that I got something other than his $600 Singer made in America vacuum with bags that need to be changed about once a week!
> 
> .Yah - the Simple Human cans were cheaper than the plastic rubbermaid ones - I checked.  I was so excited, that I bought two - one for garbage and one for recycling.    Our Target is really small and not many people shop there - so if you are there at the right time, you can get some fabulous deals.  Considering that I only get lucky about twice a  year, I like the things I've been able to find.    The Dyson was awesome too - regular $569 or something like that...  I love that I never have to buy vacuum cleaner bags again!
> 
> 
> I hope you are able to get the BTS outfit to work out. I hope you'll show us pics. If you search for August about two years ago you will see the original. It was the first dress I made. I will repost the original pic once I get around to posting the redone product. Don't expect to see it until school starts in September though. It's one of those things I will probably delay til last minute!
> 
> I can't wait to see - make sure you post both pics.
> 
> Bummer - you could have sent it to me to coordinate with my Dora fabric. Oh shoot, I didn't even think of that. It would have made a lovely cummerbund for your dh's tux.I just won't tell dh - he will be so upset.
> 
> OK, fine... but I didn't make her wait this long to meet Patience. Don't forget the security guards at Cheryl's place of residence are going to be very hesitant about her having any special tools (i.e. scissors) to release Dorrrine. That's true - I am surprised they let her have the needles for her sewing machine - unless she gnaws them out of the chicken bones from dinner or something?
> 
> The open toe embroidery foot is totally different. You might need to look on youtube for the answer/to better explain, but basically, a walking foot "walks" - each toe is independant of the other, and one tow lifts up, the other goes down, then that one lifts while the opposite one goes down. Hard to explain - but it moves while you are sewing. There is an arm that attaches to your needle bar (similar to how the ruffle foot does) and the up and down action of the needle bar moves the feet of the walking foot. So, yes, two totally different feet.Now that you explain it I completely know what you are talking about. I can see that costing quite a bit more. I really think I need one though. I did sew dd a pair of knit pants when she was an infant and I was pretty clueless about sewing and I had no problems working with the knit then, but I was using my sister's machine. My machine likes to eat fabric. I guess I don't feed it enough.Mine likes to eat knit fabrics too - before I got the serger, I had to back every single seam on the knit fabric with stabilizer - then I'd have to pick it out with a tweezers, not I just serge.  I haven't tried knits on Patience yet - she is strictly a straight stitch machine, so her needle plate hole is really teeny tiny - I bet she'd do well with knits.
> 
> I am not sure... I've never seen her do that much in one day.  Besides, she still hasn't finished updating us about her trip to NY.  That should be on her list, as well. I'd really like to hear about the rest of her trip as well. She needs to post about it before her senile dementia sets in.I know, it probably already has...
> 
> We got some in too - but I have no idea what to do with it, so I haven't purchased any yet. I just bough some princess and nemo figuring I might be able to use it for luggage tags rather than making fabric straps. Or I'll use it as trim for BG outfits. You know how it is, it was there, I bought it. No real need for it other than it was there!I do that a lot too - kind of like that Dora fabric you sent me.  Washed, dried, folded...  that's it.
> 
> D~


----------



## MouseTriper

Hey Everyone....remember me??  LOL.   Life has been a challenge lately but I am baaaaack and hoping to have more time for the DIS.  Can't wait to see all the new creations you guys have been working on!!!


----------



## aboveH20

mphalens said:


> I have a friend from back home that was in the Toronto production of Jersey Boys and then was just on the Morocco, etc. tour for the show. . . He's amazing!!!



That's a cool job!



mphalens said:


> Y'all, I'm about ready to cry!  I spent some time this afternoon cutting out the skirts and aprons and then worked on the appliques.  I had everything all set and even did practice stitches before doing the applique on the tops . . . and it's HORRIBLE!  I'm going to have to go get a new top for the smaller one and I don't know WHAT's going wrong!!!
> 
> The thread is breaking like crazy (even switched out for different thread, still breaks) . . . it's leaving gaps between some of the stitches . . . and even though I'm using a knit needle, it's leaving holes in the shirt . . .
> 
> HELP!  The machine is squeaky clean, so I know that's not the problem . . .   What do I do???  I'm now going to use the messed up shirt to sort it all out, so suggestions of things to try are greatly appreciated!!!  I have a practice canvas



I don't have any help to offer, sorry, just sharing your pain.




mphalens said:


> HELP!!!!
> 
> But I can't even get the machine to sew a straight line!!!
> 
> The stitches on top aren't catching the stitches on the bottom, so it's acting like the bottom has run out (the top stitch isn't staying down) . . . but the bobbin is fine and the bottom stitches look like they would catch . . .
> 
> I'm assuming it's a tension thing, but which one???  What the heck do I do???  I feel like banging my head on the wall



Not fair!!!



belle41379 said:


> My first ever shirt, and first time ever doing buttons!!  this is a pj set for DS during our December trip. I'll embellish it later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofy and Minnie inspired crayon rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the up cycled shorts.  Just a basic ribbon on these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll have more to share tomorrow if I get the other shirts done.  Wish me luck!



What a great job on everything.  I bet it was fun selecting the fabric for the crayon rolls.



mommyof2princesses said:


> Drive by post. We lost electricity because of a car wreck, so I didn't get to start by bag till 7 and I am finally done!  Off to bed so we can head out to the beach tomorrow!



Turned out fabulous.  I've always loved red, black, and white together.



teresajoy said:


> Luckily, Corey built this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few weeks ago, so I didn't have to do much cleaning up!



What a great invention.  My sons would have loved that!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *headed to the shower,then to meet my daughters and granddaughters to go to a b'day party ! but i wanted to share a baby gift i made for my cousins new baby boy..he's named Shane for my cousin's brother who passed waya 28 years ago { before she was born} and now she has named her baby for her brother so sweet! anyways his nursary is done in sea turtles...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm off to play,hope every one has a wonderful saturday! *



Very nice gift!



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Have you thought about getting Ginger a boyfriend?  I heard that Dr. Pepper and Mr. Pibb were both single....   Just a thought!  It might help Ginger become less jealous of DoRRRine
> 
> ~Jennifer



I think a boyfriend is a good idea.  Would Ken be out of her league???  Did you see _Toy Story 3_?  Apparently Ken is quite the dashing dresser.



mphalens said:


> I'm really glad she got here so quickly!  I'm realizing I never printed the AG patterns from my Carla C stuff . . . so I'll have to print before I sew!  Want to recommend a good first pattern for the AG's to start with?  Is the Oliver & S popover easy? Should I do some easy fits?  What do you recommend?
> 
> 
> If you look behind her neck you'll see there's a piece of cardboard with little "hooks" - those hooks are what are holding the elastic band around her neck. . . If you push the cardboard towards her you should be able to release the band from one side . . . after that it's pretty easy.  I couldn't figure it out at first either when Kirsten got back from the hospital.  And if you were just joking around, well,  and hurry up and post some pictures of her modeling those great outfits you've been sewing!
> 
> Can't wait to see Dorrrine free from her "cage" !!!



Thanks.  I totally missed that the first day and only saw the plastic thing that I thought I would have to cut.  I must watch too much of _Antiques Roadshow_, because I saved every piece -- the elastic bands and styrofoam pieces and put them carefully back in the box..




squirrel said:


> I have been looking for the last week or so for a Nemo coloring page to make an applique on a Vida.  I haven't found one yet.
> 
> I did find this fabric and was thinking of using Nemo, Squirt and Dory.  I added an applesauce cup to the picture so you could see the size better.  Do you think it will work using them?  The fabric is made into a valence, but I will take it apart and wash first.



Sure, why not?



DMGeurts said:


> Working on ruffle butt bloomers tomorrow.
> 
> D~



They're nothing like Depends, right?



VBAndrea said:


> I did get a bag or trims and ric rac at a yard sale today for 50 cents   Most of the ric rac is the really tiny stuff, but I will still get my 50 cents worth out of the deal.  They also had two of the cutsie button packs unopened and those were a quarter each so I bought them for eye spy bag trinkets.



I like the tiny rick rack for ITH gingerbread people.  So does Ginger.







Dorrrine's first article of clothing is done -- just a shirt.  

 At the risk of sounding contrary to anyone who likes AG dolls, I don't quite get how the top of their body is fabric that shows. I wanted to make a blouse to go under the jumpers I've made to sorta hide it.

I'm just waiting for the glue to dry on the parts that were uncooperative.  . . . and the Bactine to numb the pain on my steam iron burnt fingers . . .  and my eyes to refocus from sewing the teeny, tiny hems. . . . and my ears to stop ringing from all the bad language they were hearing.

PS   What's this I'm reading?  I went to NYC??  Did I know about it???


----------



## dianemom2

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> [/COLOR]oooooohhhhh what kinds?  Let us know your Etsy name  Yes definitley let us know your Etsy name!
> 
> 
> It was at the Indian Land Walmart, although there was a decent selection at Monroe too  (of the fabric that needs to be cut, not the pre-cut).
> 
> I got 20 different licensed prints and maybe one was $8.50, one $7 and the rest either $1.99 or $2.11.   Yes you need to take a ride!! It was Sooooooo worth it!  I'll post pics in a bit
> QUOTE]
> 
> I can't wait to see pictures of what you found!


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

Here's my first attempt at uploading pictures (which was a whole lot easier than I expected!!)

It was suggested that I stop by Indian Land (SC) Walmart, So I did...it started with just a few packages, 






then I had to go get the shopping cart.  Then I started scanning the packages and throwing them in the cart 


Disney Fabric: Several Pooh and Friends, 2 Toy Story, Tink, Cars, Princess....$1.99 or $2.11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non-Disney, but Licensed Fabric:$1.99 or $2.11  GI Joe, SpongeBob, Hot Wheels....Thomas seemed to disapear!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All of the Polka Dot options $1.99 or $2.11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tie Dyed $1.99 or $2.11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pillow Kits $3.00 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Snoopy Scrub set $6, 1 1/2 yards Curious George Fleece $3, Princess Dress kit $3, Purse Kit $5, 18" doll outfit kit (I think) $5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





In all of that fabric 2 yard cuts I paid $1.99 or $2.11 for all but 3 packages.  


At the other Walmart I went to, the one where poor Jeremy (who normally works in the paint department ) had to ring my purchases up 4 times!  Most of the Thomas Kincade stuff was marked down  











I really didn't stick to my $100 budget yesterday, but oh well!

I'm so excited about my new stuff....but now I need to figure out where to put it all!!!


----------



## squirrel

Wow, some of you are getting some great deals on fabric.

Is it only at the Wal-Marts that don't have a fabric cutting area?  We don't have any Wal-Marts with cutting areas.  They don't carry any Disney fabric at my store.  The rest of the fabric is the regular price-no sales. 

I would consider a trip down to the US if the Wal-Marts that have a cutting table also carry the pre-packaged fabric.  I bought my last stash of Disney stuff almost a year ago, on our way back from WDW.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

squirrel said:


> Wow, some of you are getting some great deals on fabric.
> 
> Is it only at the Wal-Marts that don't have a fabric cutting area?  We don't have any Wal-Marts with cutting areas.  They don't carry any Disney fabric at my store.  The rest of the fabric is the regular price-no sales.
> 
> I would consider a trip down to the US if the Wal-Marts that have a cutting table also carry the pre-packaged fabric.  I bought my last stash of Disney stuff almost a year ago, on our way back from WDW.



These precut finds were at a Walmart withOUT a cutting area.  The walmart that did have a cutting area did not have pre-packaged fabric.


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> I like the tiny rick rack for ITH gingerbread people.  So does Ginger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dorrrine's first article of clothing is done -- just a shirt.
> 
> At the risk of sounding contrary to anyone who likes AG dolls, I don't quite get how the top of their body is fabric that shows. I wanted to make a blouse to go under the jumpers I've made to sorta hide it.
> 
> I'm just waiting for the glue to dry on the parts that were uncooperative.  . . . and the Bactine to numb the pain on my steam iron burnt fingers . . .  and my eyes to refocus from sewing the teeny, tiny hems. . . . and my ears to stop ringing from all the bad language they were hearing.
> 
> PS   What's this I'm reading?  I went to NYC??  Did I know about it???


Hmmm, maybe I will have to get myself some ITH gingerbread men made.  Where did you get the design from?  Hopefully it's stored in your long term memory and you can tell me ten times in a five minute period like my MIL does.  See, I have experience in dealing with those with senile dementia.

I have to agree with you on the AG clothing.  I like the fabric parts of their body to be covered, otherwise they look odd.  I guess you will have a lot of shirts to make now!

Your ears aren't ringing from your language -- it's from all of us chatting about you behind your back while your in the dugeon, err uh your basement sewing.  We are saying nothing but nice things about you 



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Here's my first attempt at uploading pictures (which was a whole lot easier than I expected!!)
> 
> It was suggested that I stop by Indian Land (SC) Walmart, So I did...it started with just a few packages,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then I had to go get the shopping cart.  Then I started scanning the packages and throwing them in the cart
> 
> 
> Disney Fabric: Several Pooh and Friends, 2 Toy Story, Tink, Cars, Princess....$1.99 or $2.11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non-Disney, but Licensed Fabric:$1.99 or $2.11  GI Joe, SpongeBob, Hot Wheels....Thomas seemed to disapear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the Polka Dot options $1.99 or $2.11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tie Dyed $1.99 or $2.11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pillow Kits $3.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snoopy Scrub set $6, 1 1/2 yards Curious George Fleece $3, Princess Dress kit $3, Purse Kit $5, 18" doll outfit kit (I think) $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all of that fabric 2 yard cuts I paid $1.99 or $2.11 for all but 3 packages.
> 
> 
> At the other Walmart I went to, the one where poor Jeremy (who normally works in the paint department ) had to ring my purchases up 4 times!  Most of the Thomas Kincade stuff was marked down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really didn't stick to my $100 budget yesterday, but oh well!
> 
> I'm so excited about my new stuff....but now I need to figure out where to put it all!!!


WOW!!!!!  I so wish wish we had Walmarts with precuts.  I wish I knew of one even an hours drive away from me, but sadly I don't.  You are going to be able to make sooooooo much with everything you got.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Here's my first attempt at uploading pictures (which was a whole lot easier than I expected!!)
> 
> It was suggested that I stop by Indian Land (SC) Walmart, So I did...it started with just a few packages,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then I had to go get the shopping cart.  Then I started scanning the packages and throwing them in the cart
> 
> 
> Disney Fabric: Several Pooh and Friends, 2 Toy Story, Tink, Cars, Princess....$1.99 or $2.11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non-Disney, but Licensed Fabric:$1.99 or $2.11  GI Joe, SpongeBob, Hot Wheels....Thomas seemed to disapear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the Polka Dot options $1.99 or $2.11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tie Dyed $1.99 or $2.11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pillow Kits $3.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snoopy Scrub set $6, 1 1/2 yards Curious George Fleece $3, Princess Dress kit $3, Purse Kit $5, 18" doll outfit kit (I think) $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all of that fabric 2 yard cuts I paid $1.99 or $2.11 for all but 3 packages.
> 
> 
> At the other Walmart I went to, the one where poor Jeremy (who normally works in the paint department ) had to ring my purchases up 4 times!  Most of the Thomas Kincade stuff was marked down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really didn't stick to my $100 budget yesterday, but oh well!
> 
> I'm so excited about my new stuff....but now I need to figure out where to put it all!!!


*I love all your finds at wallyworld. The one nearest my house has the creative cuts  and soem were on sale last weekend,need to work on getting DH to loan me some money so i can go check this weekend and scan them! I spent most of my 'blow money' already this week at the thrift store.thanks for sharing your great deals!*


----------



## belle41379

[ QUOTE=DisneyTeacher01;41870927]

Disney Fabric: Several Pooh and Friends, 2 Toy Story, Tink, Cars, Princess....$1.99 or $2.11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/QUOTE]

Woohoo!!  I can't believe you found such a great deals!  Why don't I ever get that lucky?.   Can't wait to see what you make. 

I got pics of all but one thing today.  Bad news is that the camera on my phone is driving me   It's doing that thing again where it turns all the pics sideways.  UGH!  So please bear with me.    Here they are.

Other pair of upcycled jean shorts.  Cars this time.









Pjs for our October trip.  Giraffe bottoms/shirt for DS, twirling old fashioned nightgown for DD (first attempt at this). Both are flannel. Can you tell we are staying at KV? 









More pics tomorrow.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

belle41379 said:


> [ QUOTE=DisneyTeacher01;41870927]
> 
> Disney Fabric: Several Pooh and Friends, 2 Toy Story, Tink, Cars, Princess....$1.99 or $2.11



Woohoo!!  I can't believe you found such a great deals!  Why don't I ever get that lucky?.   Can't wait to see what you make. 

I got pics of all but one thing today.  Bad news is that the camera on my phone is driving me   It's doing that thing again where it turns all the pics sideways.  UGH!  So please bear with me.    Here they are.

Other pair of upcycled jean shorts.  Cars this time.









Pjs for our October trip.  Giraffe bottoms/shirt for DS, twirling old fashioned nightgown for DD (first attempt at this). Both are flannel. Can you tell we are staying at KV? 









More pics tomorrow. [/QUOTE]
*i love these jammies! 'specially the gown and that fabric!!!! very nice.
*


----------



## mkwj

Well this is my 2nd time attemping this post.  I got the first one done and I was somehow logged out and it all erased.  

I attempted my first simply sweet tonight.  It was actually a lot easier than I thought.  I pretty much followed Carla C's exactly.  Didn't want to try to much on my first one.  With the exceptions of a few mistakes I am pretty happy with it.  I forgot to sew the other side of elastic on the straps, and didn't notice until they were already sewn on.  I also think it would have looked better with a ruffle.  








aboveH20 said:


> At the risk of sounding contrary to anyone who likes AG dolls, I don't quite get how the top of their body is fabric that shows. I wanted to make a blouse to go under the jumpers I've made to sorta hide it.



I agree.  I think it looks funny too.




DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Here's my first attempt at uploading pictures (which was a whole lot easier than I expected!!)
> 
> It was suggested that I stop by Indian Land (SC) Walmart, So I did...it started with just a few packages,
> 
> In all of that fabric 2 yard cuts I paid $1.99 or $2.11 for all but 3 packages.
> 
> At the other Walmart I went to, the one where poor Jeremy (who normally works in the paint department ) had to ring my purchases up 4 times!  Most of the Thomas Kincade stuff was marked down



What was the other Wal-Mart you went to?  Was it the Monroe Super WM?  Also did they have anymore disney, specifically the Thomas Kincade.  Trying to figure out if it is worth driving out there.


My wonderful husband went to the Indian Land Wal-Mart tonight and went to the fabric section for me.    He is a good one.  Well he came home with 58 yards of Fabric for a total of $51.67.    Now their fabric is not the best quality, but for that price I will take it.  The solids were only $1.24 for 2 yards.  He also got some flannel that was $1.99 for 2 yards.


----------



## jessica52877

Wow! Love the great deals at Walmart! I just love the fabric and wish I could find it deal or full price. My walmarts don't have any of that!


----------



## belle41379

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *i love these jammies! 'specially the gown and that fabric!!!! very nice.
> *



Thank you.  Today was my first invisible zipper (on the gown) and 2nd time making a shirt and button holes.  I'm pleased with how they turned out. I'm having so much fun!!


----------



## livndisney

None of the Walmart near me have fabric, but if anyone ran across the precut white with red dots on sale........


I have been looking for some for while.


----------



## belle41379

mkwj said:


>



It looks cute!  Love the shoes.


----------



## mphalens

mkwj said:


> Well this is my 2nd time attemping this post.  I got the first one done and I was somehow logged out and it all erased.
> 
> I attempted my first simply sweet tonight.  It was actually a lot easier than I thought.  I pretty much followed Carla C's exactly.  Didn't want to try to much on my first one.  With the exceptions of a few mistakes I am pretty happy with it.  I forgot to sew the other side of elastic on the straps, and didn't notice until they were already sewn on.  I also think it would have looked better with a ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  I think it looks funny too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was the other Wal-Mart you went to?  Was it the Monroe Super WM?  Also did they have anymore disney, specifically the Thomas Kincade.  Trying to figure out if it is worth driving out there.
> 
> 
> My wonderful husband went to the Indian Land Wal-Mart tonight and went to the fabric section for me.    He is a good one.  Well he came home with 58 yards of Fabric for a total of $51.67.    Now their fabric is not the best quality, but for that price I will take it.  The solids were only $1.24 for 2 yards.  He also got some flannel that was $1.99 for 2 yards.



The Simply Sweet looks great!  What does Kit think?

I'm looking for some of the Peter Pan Thomas Kinkade . . . I have the big panels, but really want some of the smaller prints . . . let me know if you go out there . . .

I posted this once tonight, but for some reason it didn't post . . . 
Thanks to Jennifer I decided that since I needed to go to a Walmart to pick up another top since my machine messed up my first applique attempt, I might as well go to Indianland Super Walmart to see the fabric clearance for myself (I was JUST there on Weds and they were NOT $1.99!!!) . . .

Here's my cart before all of my fabric purchases were in it (this is about 2/3 of what I got):





Here is all of it on the belt at the register (sorry it's blurry - the people around me were already giving me looks for the cart full of fabric):





So - I spent $90 and got 50 items of fabric . . . mostly 2 yd cuts but a few Fat Quarter packs and a few Fat Quarter singles (can't beat $0.31!!!) . . .
Then I spent another $20 on more fabric for a friend . . . 

So, THANK YOU JENNIFER for posting about the great deals!!! I never would have gone back this soon if you hadn't!!!!

And I just have to share this picture - I finished this dress last night after it had been sitting in the closet for two years . . . I had a 40th Birthday Luau to go to for a friend and thought it'd be perfect . . . plus y'all can see my "new hair" (please excuse the pile o' boxes behind me - I just went to Costco this afternoon):


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> The Popover is fairly easy - I find the tie strap portion of the instructions a little hard to comprehend - each time I make them, I have to read it 3 or 4o time before  - otherwise it's a nice pattern.  One of my recent favorites - just because it sews up so clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you have your ruffler dialed in before you ruffle that fabric - otherwise you might end up ruffling it too short.    I hope you're able to figure it out.
> 
> Why don't we do an extra week with the ruffler foot?  That way everyone can play aroud with it a little more, meanwhile I will look into the edge stitcher and see which foor that is (I don't even know what it looks like - LOL).
> 
> Me too...
> 
> 
> Again, me too...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you PM me the link to your store?  I just did a search for it and it's not showing up for me.  I think it's user error - because I can do a search for my own store and I can't find that either.
> 
> 
> I've been appliqueing all day and I just have to say that my BG outfit has been a lot of fun to make.  Now, I just have to wait for my thread that I ordered last night to get here, so I can finish them up.    Working on ruffle butt bloomers tomorrow.
> 
> D~



Sounds like a plan on the ruffler . . . I think I'm going to attempt ruffling tomorrow and then maybe cut her out a pair of easy fits . . . although the Oliver + S is very cute . . . I did pick up a package of Fat Quarters tonight with the idea of making a stripwork skirt or something . . . 

I would also LOVE the link to that Etsy store!!!!  (Because I need more fabric like I need a hole in the head, but I'd be killing myself NOT to see what she has)



aboveH20 said:


> That's a cool job!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any help to offer, sorry, just sharing your pain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not fair!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I totally missed that the first day and only saw the plastic thing that I thought I would have to cut.  I must watch too much of _Antiques Roadshow_, because I saved every piece -- the elastic bands and styrofoam pieces and put them carefully back in the box..
> 
> At the risk of sounding contrary to anyone who likes AG dolls, I don't quite get how the top of their body is fabric that shows. I wanted to make a blouse to go under the jumpers I've made to sorta hide it.



Thanks for the support, it's greatly appreciated!  And glad I could help free Dorrrine from her cage!

And I agree - it's the one thing about AG dolls that weirds me out . . .



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Here's my first attempt at uploading pictures (which was a whole lot easier than I expected!!)
> 
> It was suggested that I stop by Indian Land (SC) Walmart, So I did...it started with just a few packages,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then I had to go get the shopping cart.  Then I started scanning the packages and throwing them in the cart
> 
> 
> Disney Fabric: Several Pooh and Friends, 2 Toy Story, Tink, Cars, Princess....$1.99 or $2.11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non-Disney, but Licensed Fabric:$1.99 or $2.11  GI Joe, SpongeBob, Hot Wheels....Thomas seemed to disapear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the Polka Dot options $1.99 or $2.11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tie Dyed $1.99 or $2.11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pillow Kits $3.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snoopy Scrub set $6, 1 1/2 yards Curious George Fleece $3, Princess Dress kit $3, Purse Kit $5, 18" doll outfit kit (I think) $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all of that fabric 2 yard cuts I paid $1.99 or $2.11 for all but 3 packages.
> 
> 
> At the other Walmart I went to, the one where poor Jeremy (who normally works in the paint department ) had to ring my purchases up 4 times!  Most of the Thomas Kincade stuff was marked down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really didn't stick to my $100 budget yesterday, but oh well!
> 
> I'm so excited about my new stuff....but now I need to figure out where to put it all!!!



TROUBLE!!!  Seriously!  But I love it!  Thank you so much for posting about the price drop!!!!  Which Thomas Kinkade's did you get???  I'm looking for the smaller print Peter Pan and haven't found it . . . how much were they a yard???



belle41379 said:


> Other pair of upcycled jean shorts.  Cars this time.



LOVE LOVE LOVE those Cars shorts!!!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

belle41379 said:


> I got pics of all but one thing today.  Bad news is that the camera on my phone is driving me   It's doing that thing again where it turns all the pics sideways.  UGH!  So please bear with me.    Here they are.
> 
> Other pair of upcycled jean shorts.  Cars this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pjs for our October trip.  Giraffe bottoms/shirt for DS, twirling old fashioned nightgown for DD (first attempt at this). Both are flannel. Can you tell we are staying at KV?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics tomorrow.


The cars shorts are great.  The minute I saw the giraffe jammies I though AKL.  KV will be cool!  Carla C's portrait peasant makes great twirling nightgowns as well (though takes a lot of fabric!).  You are doing a duper job with all your sewing!



mkwj said:


> Well this is my 2nd time attemping this post.  I got the first one done and I was somehow logged out and it all erased.
> 
> I attempted my first simply sweet tonight.  It was actually a lot easier than I thought.  I pretty much followed Carla C's exactly.  Didn't want to try to much on my first one.  With the exceptions of a few mistakes I am pretty happy with it.  I forgot to sew the other side of elastic on the straps, and didn't notice until they were already sewn on.  I also think it would have looked better with a ruffle.


It's adorable!  It looks like the SS fits the dolls well.



jessica52877 said:


> Wow! Love the great deals at Walmart! I just love the fabric and wish I could find it deal or full price. My walmarts don't have any of that!


I just figured our Walmarts didn't carry any of the precuts since we have two in the area that carry fabric.   There is a new Walmart opening 30 minutes or so away from here and I am so tempted to see if they have fabric.  Of course, if they do it won't be the precuts.  I so wish I could find a store that had those.  I guess I shouldn't complain at all since hearing you have neither.



mphalens said:


> I posted this once tonight, but for some reason it didn't post . . .
> Thanks to Jennifer I decided that since I needed to go to a Walmart to pick up another top since my machine messed up my first applique attempt, I might as well go to Indianland Super Walmart to see the fabric clearance for myself (I was JUST there on Weds and they were NOT $1.99!!!) . . .
> 
> Here's my cart before all of my fabric purchases were in it (this is about 2/3 of what I got):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all of it on the belt at the register (sorry it's blurry - the people around me were already giving me looks for the cart full of fabric):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So - I spent $90 and got 50 items of fabric . . . mostly 2 yd cuts but a few Fat Quarter packs and a few Fat Quarter singles (can't beat $0.31!!!) . . .
> Then I spent another $20 on more fabric for a friend . . .
> 
> So, THANK YOU JENNIFER for posting about the great deals!!! I never would have gone back this soon if you hadn't!!!!
> 
> And I just have to share this picture - I finished this dress last night after it had been sitting in the closet for two years . . . I had a 40th Birthday Luau to go to for a friend and thought it'd be perfect . . . plus y'all can see my "new hair" (please excuse the pile o' boxes behind me - I just went to Costco this afternoon):


I am so jealous of you girls and all your fabric.  My head is spinning with all the things I could possibly make at those prices.

Love the dress and your hair looks great -- it looks dark again in these pics!


----------



## cogero

belle41379 said:


> [ QUOTE=DisneyTeacher01;41870927]
> .
> 
> Other pair of upcycled jean shorts.  Cars this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pjs for our October trip.  Giraffe bottoms/shirt for DS, twirling old fashioned nightgown for DD (first attempt at this). Both are flannel. Can you tell we are staying at KV?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics tomorrow.



totally love these outfits. I love Kidani village we tend to alternate between there and BLT



mkwj said:


> Well this is my 2nd time attemping this post.  I got the first one done and I was somehow logged out and it all erased.
> 
> I attempted my first simply sweet tonight.  It was actually a lot easier than I thought.  I pretty much followed Carla C's exactly.  Didn't want to try to much on my first one.  With the exceptions of a few mistakes I am pretty happy with it.  I forgot to sew the other side of elastic on the straps, and didn't notice until they were already sewn on.  I also think it would have looked better with a ruffle.


I love the dress it is so cute.



mphalens said:


> Here's my cart before all of my fabric purchases were in it (this is about 2/3 of what I got):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all of it on the belt at the register (sorry it's blurry - the people around me were already giving me looks for the cart full of fabric):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So - I spent $90 and got 50 items of fabric . . . mostly 2 yd cuts but a few Fat Quarter packs and a few Fat Quarter singles (can't beat $0.31!!!) . . .
> Then I spent another $20 on more fabric for a friend . . .
> 
> So, THANK YOU JENNIFER for posting about the great deals!!! I never would have gone back this soon if you hadn't!!!!
> 
> And I just have to share this picture - I finished this dress last night after it had been sitting in the closet for two years . . . I had a 40th Birthday Luau to go to for a friend and thought it'd be perfect . . . plus y'all can see my "new hair" (please excuse the pile o' boxes behind me - I just went to Costco this afternoon):



Those are some great fabric finds.

I love the dress it is adorable.


----------



## kidneygirl

DisneyTeacher01 and mphalens:  I was at the Indian Land Walmart on Friday, too...but sadly didn't realize what a great deal the fabric was until I got home and looked at my receipt.  (kids were fighting with each other in the cart so I got distracted )  I may have to make another trip there today!!!

Marianne--I love the dress and hair!!  I'm looking forward to meeting you on Tuesday!


----------



## NiniMorris

jessica52877 said:


> Wow! Love the great deals at Walmart! I just love the fabric and wish I could find it deal or full price. My walmarts don't have any of that!



Jessica...it is a short drive to the Monroe or Loganville Wally Worlds...they both are clearancing their pre cuts out.  In fact the last time I went there I got 50+ yards for less than $20.00...

I'll swing by the one in Monroe on my way home from church and check if they still have any.  On Thursday they still had a bunch left!  But, alas, I am broke and have a big payment due on my Disney trip. ("Someone" miscalculated and thought she had an extra month to make the last payment... :  NOT sure who that was...)


I have been dropping subtle hints to hubby that I needed some extra money for the Disney trip.  So far he hasn't taken the hint...even though I told him if I make a big $650 payment on Aug 1, I wasn't going to be able to buy any groceries... his answer was, " I think I can swing the gas portion of the trip"...um the gas portion of the trip doesn't have to be paid until we leave in September...


Next week, the obvious hints start flying...and then the begging and pleading!  LOL!

I would love to show you pictures of my new window treatments in my studio.  Very Minnie Mouse.  They were made in less than an hour.  It took me longer to decide which fabrics to use than it did to make them.  I had purchased two packs of the white pre-cuts from Wally World...but my daughter used one of them so I had to improvise.  Unfortunately, my camera battery died.  And then I discovered my curtain rods are missing.  Seems that since I have had them for 5 years without actually hanging them... hubby decided I probably didn't need them and gave them away!  I have one put up with thumb tacks!  Yes...that is right...thumb tacks!  I will get some batteries this afternoon (my excuse for going to Wally World to check out the fabrics) and try and get some pictures of the thumb tacked window toppers!

Update on my friend...
The baby, affectionately known as Army Man, is still where he belongs.  She only has two more weeks until the doctors will let him come if he decides to.  Her Mom, Miss Debbie, is still in ICU.  She had some signs that the kidney function was coming back, but that was short lived.  Her liver function is at minimum levels.  The concern now is that her neurological functions are not where they need to be.  She cannot speak, and just stares off in the distance.  They think she might have had a stroke, but she is allergic to the meds they need to give her for that, and the doctors really don't think she is going to improve enough to worry about it.


Nini


----------



## miprender

Here's what I was quoting last night before I was locked out due to the update:



mphalens said:


> Which Walmart?  The big SuperWalmart in "Coventry" off of 95???
> 
> I think I figured out what was wrong with the machine (I THINK the needle was in backwards and the tension was off . . . at least those are the two things I worked on and now it's running great!



The one at the RI mall. I was at the Coventry one a few weeks ago and did not notice anything. I wish they had the 2yrd fabric but they just have the bolts.



cogero said:


> Here is the fabric I bought today.
> 
> I bought some cotton/linen blend to make myself some pants too.
> 
> I had never seen the cars fabric before.



LOVE that Mickey fabric. Did you get it at Joannes?



mom2prettyprincess said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> It has been a very very long time since I have posted on here....But I have been going through my fabric stash and really need to get rid of LOTS and LOTS of yardage...probably close to 150+ yards...Any suggestions of where I can list what I have to get rid of besides ebay??  I really would like to get rid of it asap!!
> 
> Thanks



Can't wait to see what you have. Not that I need anymore fabric



squirrel said:


> I have been looking for the last week or so for a Nemo coloring page to make an applique on a Vida.  I haven't found one yet.
> 
> I did find this fabric and was thinking of using Nemo, Squirt and Dory.  I added an applesauce cup to the picture so you could see the size better.  Do you think it will work using them?  The fabric is made into a valence, but I will take it apart and wash first.



That is cute fabric.



aboveH20 said:


> At the risk of sounding contrary to anyone who likes AG dolls, I don't quite get how the top of their body is fabric that shows. I wanted to make a blouse to go under the jumpers I've made to sorta hide it.
> 
> I'm just waiting for the glue to dry on the parts that were uncooperative.  . . . and the Bactine to numb the pain on my steam iron burnt fingers . . .  and my eyes to refocus from sewing the teeny, tiny hems. . . . and my ears to stop ringing from all the bad language they were hearing.



I don't really like that either. So no "flames" from me.



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Here's my first attempt at uploading pictures (which was a whole lot easier than I expected!!)
> 
> It was suggested that I stop by Indian Land (SC) Walmart, So I did...it started with just a few packages,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then I had to go get the shopping cart.  Then I started scanning the packages and throwing them in the cart



 WOW what some great fabric.


----------



## love to stitch

belle41379 said:


> Other pair of upcycled jean shorts.  Cars this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pjs for our October trip.  Giraffe bottoms/shirt for DS, twirling old fashioned nightgown for DD (first attempt at this). Both are flannel. Can you tell we are staying at KV?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics tomorrow.



Love the jeans and the pajamas are very cute.



mkwj said:


> I attempted my first simply sweet tonight.  It was actually a lot easier than I thought.  I pretty much followed Carla C's exactly.  Didn't want to try to much on my first one.  With the exceptions of a few mistakes I am pretty happy with it.  I forgot to sew the other side of elastic on the straps, and didn't notice until they were already sewn on.  I also think it would have looked better with a ruffle.



It's adorable, you did a great job.

Looks like some of you are having a lot of fun shopping. The Walmarts near me both have cutting areas so I don't expect to find those wonderful deals.


----------



## miprender

mkwj said:


> I attempted my first simply sweet tonight.  It was actually a lot easier than I thought.  I pretty much followed Carla C's exactly.  Didn't want to try to much on my first one.  With the exceptions of a few mistakes I am pretty happy with it.  I forgot to sew the other side of elastic on the straps, and didn't notice until they were already sewn on.  I also think it would have looked better with a ruffle.



Great job on the SS. And how sweet of your DH to get all that fabric for you.



mphalens said:


> I'm looking for some of the Peter Pan Thomas Kinkade . . . I have the big panels, but really want some of the smaller prints . . . let me know if you go out there . . .
> 
> I posted this once tonight, but for some reason it didn't post . . .
> Thanks to Jennifer I decided that since I needed to go to a Walmart to pick up another top since my machine messed up my first applique attempt, I might as well go to Indianland Super Walmart to see the fabric clearance for myself (I was JUST there on Weds and they were NOT $1.99!!!) . . .
> 
> Here's my cart before all of my fabric purchases were in it (this is about 2/3 of what I got):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just have to share this picture - I finished this dress last night after it had been sitting in the closet for two years . . . I had a 40th Birthday Luau to go to for a friend and thought it'd be perfect . . . plus y'all can see my "new hair" (please excuse the pile o' boxes behind me - I just went to Costco this afternoon):



WOW another great find on fabric. And love the picture of you with your new hair. 

As for the PeterPan fabric I had ordered mine off of Ebay. I think it was $7yrd but came with free shipping. 



NiniMorris said:


> Update on my friend...
> The baby, affectionately known as Army Man, is still where he belongs.  She only has two more weeks until the doctors will let him come if he decides to.  Her Mom, Miss Debbie, is still in ICU.  She had some signs that the kidney function was coming back, but that was short lived.  Her liver function is at minimum levels.  The concern now is that her neurological functions are not where they need to be.  She cannot speak, and just stares off in the distance.  They think she might have had a stroke, but she is allergic to the meds they need to give her for that, and the doctors really don't think she is going to improve enough to worry about it.
> Nini



Glad to here bay "Army Man" is still deciding to stay put. 

And can't wait to see you MinnieMouse curtains. 



belle41379 said:


> I got pics of all but one thing today.  Bad news is that the camera on my phone is driving me   It's doing that thing again where it turns all the pics sideways.  UGH!  So please bear with me.    Here they are.
> 
> Other pair of upcycled jean shorts.  Cars this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pjs for our October trip.  Giraffe bottoms/shirt for DS, twirling old fashioned nightgown for DD (first attempt at this). Both are flannel. Can you tell we are staying at KV?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics tomorrow.



Everything looks great. We have never stayed at KV only Jambo House, but this trip I think we are going to walk over and check it out.


----------



## cajunfan

I am so jealous of all the pre-cut fabric finds people are getting! None of the Wal-Marts in my area carry them!

If anyone wants to make a trip for me, let me know...I can always use inexpensive fabric for my surgical hats for the local childrens hospital!

Lynn


----------



## DMGeurts

MouseTriper said:


> Hey Everyone....remember me??  LOL.   Life has been a challenge lately but I am baaaaack and hoping to have more time for the DIS.  Can't wait to see all the new creations you guys have been working on!!!



Welcome back~ 



aboveH20 said:


> Dorrrine's first article of clothing is done -- just a shirt.
> 
> At the risk of sounding contrary to anyone who likes AG dolls, I don't quite get how the top of their body is fabric that shows. I wanted to make a blouse to go under the jumpers I've made to sorta hide it.
> 
> I'm just waiting for the glue to dry on the parts that were uncooperative.  . . . and the Bactine to numb the pain on my steam iron burnt fingers . . .  and my eyes to refocus from sewing the teeny, tiny hems. . . . and my ears to stop ringing from all the bad language they were hearing.
> 
> PS   What's this I'm reading?  I went to NYC??  Did I know about it???



Honestly, I don't even notice the fabric body showing anymore.  It used to bother me.  What still bothers me though, is halter type shirts on them - especially the thin straps, where you can see almost all of the shoulder area - that part is weird.

Yes, Cheryl, you went to NY.  



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Here's my first attempt at uploading pictures (which was a whole lot easier than I expected!!)
> 
> It was suggested that I stop by Indian Land (SC) Walmart, So I did...it started with just a few packages,



AAWESOME!!!  We don't have the precuts around here that I know of.



belle41379 said:


> Other pair of upcycled jean shorts.  Cars this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pjs for our October trip.  Giraffe bottoms/shirt for DS, twirling old fashioned nightgown for DD (first attempt at this). Both are flannel. Can you tell we are staying at KV?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics tomorrow.



These are so cute!  Did you use ribbon for the bottom of the cars shorts?



mkwj said:


>



Awww... this turned out adorable!



mphalens said:


> And I just have to share this picture - I finished this dress last night after it had been sitting in the closet for two years . . . I had a 40th Birthday Luau to go to for a friend and thought it'd be perfect . . . plus y'all can see my "new hair" (please excuse the pile o' boxes behind me - I just went to Costco this afternoon):



Awesome job on getting great fabric deals!  I love the dress and your hair is super cute!



NiniMorris said:


> I'll swing by the one in Monroe on my way home from church and check if they still have any.  On Thursday they still had a bunch left!  But, alas, I am broke and have a big payment due on my Disney trip. ("Someone" miscalculated and thought she had an extra month to make the last payment... :  NOT sure who that was...)
> 
> 
> I have been dropping subtle hints to hubby that I needed some extra money for the Disney trip.  So far he hasn't taken the hint...even though I told him if I make a big $650 payment on Aug 1, I wasn't going to be able to buy any groceries... his answer was, " I think I can swing the gas portion of the trip"...um the gas portion of the trip doesn't have to be paid until we leave in September...
> 
> 
> Next week, the obvious hints start flying...and then the begging and pleading!  LOL!
> 
> I would love to show you pictures of my new window treatments in my studio.  Very Minnie Mouse.  They were made in less than an hour.  It took me longer to decide which fabrics to use than it did to make them.  I had purchased two packs of the white pre-cuts from Wally World...but my daughter used one of them so I had to improvise.  Unfortunately, my camera battery died.  And then I discovered my curtain rods are missing.  Seems that since I have had them for 5 years without actually hanging them... hubby decided I probably didn't need them and gave them away!  I have one put up with thumb tacks!  Yes...that is right...thumb tacks!  I will get some batteries this afternoon (my excuse for going to Wally World to check out the fabrics) and try and get some pictures of the thumb tacked window toppers!
> 
> Update on my friend...
> The baby, affectionately known as Army Man, is still where he belongs.  She only has two more weeks until the doctors will let him come if he decides to.  Her Mom, Miss Debbie, is still in ICU.  She had some signs that the kidney function was coming back, but that was short lived.  Her liver function is at minimum levels.  The concern now is that her neurological functions are not where they need to be.  She cannot speak, and just stares off in the distance.  They think she might have had a stroke, but she is allergic to the meds they need to give her for that, and the doctors really don't think she is going to improve enough to worry about it.
> 
> 
> Nini



LOL about DH not getting the hint.  That's when I print off the budget, sit down with DH and say...  Lookie here, momma broke B-R-O-K-E, which means DH is broke essentially.  

LOL about the curtains - I can't wait to see them.  

I am still praying for your friend and her family.  Thank your for continuing to update us.

D~


----------



## mkwj

kidneygirl said:


> DisneyTeacher01 and mphalens:  I was at the Indian Land Walmart on Friday, too...but sadly didn't realize what a great deal the fabric was until I got home and looked at my receipt.  (kids were fighting with each other in the cart so I got distracted )  I may have to make another trip there today!!!


Were you there around 9:30 or so.  I was there then and another mom with a little girl and boy was there.  

I am excited to attempt a belle dress for dd this afternoon.  I think I am just going to give up on cleaning.  Sewing is so much more fun.   

Marianne,  very cute dress.  Maybe you will be able to take it and wear it at Ohana's with a cute sweater.  Hope you had fun at your party.


----------



## soccerbabies

When do you start making these outfits?  6 months before your trip? a year?

Thanks!


----------



## Fruto76

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Here's my first attempt at uploading pictures (which was a whole lot easier than I expected!!)
> 
> It was suggested that I stop by Indian Land (SC) Walmart, So I did...it started with just a few packages,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then I had to go get the shopping cart.  Then I started scanning the packages and throwing them in the cart
> 
> 
> I'm so excited about my new stuff....but now I need to figure out where to put it all!!!


 SO JEALOUS!!!! I am leaving to go to my other Wally World across town. I went to the one that had a cutting counter Hoping the other one has the pre-cuts. I would love to get some of these deals. And your DS looks so happy to be helping his Momma! I love that picture! 



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> Other pair of upcycled jean shorts.  Cars this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pjs for our October trip.  Giraffe bottoms/shirt for DS, twirling old fashioned nightgown for DD (first attempt at this). Both are flannel. Can you tell we are staying at KV?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics tomorrow.



These are all great! I just love the PJ's. Perfect for AKL. What pattern did you use for the nightgown? My ds9 will only wear nightgowns to sleep in and she likes this style. 









> My wonderful husband went to the Indian Land Wal-Mart tonight and went to the fabric section for me.    He is a good one.  Well he came home with 58 yards of Fabric for a total of $51.67.    Now their fabric is not the best quality, but for that price I will take it.  The solids were only $1.24 for 2 yards.  He also got some flannel that was $1.99 for 2 yards.


 Love the SS. It came out cute. Way to go hubby! 



>


The dress is super cute and your hair looks great! Bravo! 


NiniMorris said:


> Jessica...it is a short drive to the Monroe or Loganville Wally Worlds...they both are clearancing their pre cuts out.  In fact the last time I went there I got 50+ yards for less than $20.00...
> 
> I'll swing by the one in Monroe on my way home from church and check if they still have any.  On Thursday they still had a bunch left!  But, alas, I am broke and have a big payment due on my Disney trip. ("Someone" miscalculated and thought she had an extra month to make the last payment... :  NOT sure who that was...)
> 
> 
> I have been dropping subtle hints to hubby that I needed some extra money for the Disney trip.  So far he hasn't taken the hint...even though I told him if I make a big $650 payment on Aug 1, I wasn't going to be able to buy any groceries... his answer was, " I think I can swing the gas portion of the trip"...um the gas portion of the trip doesn't have to be paid until we leave in September...
> 
> 
> Next week, the obvious hints start flying...and then the begging and pleading!  LOL!
> 
> I would love to show you pictures of my new window treatments in my studio.  Very Minnie Mouse.  They were made in less than an hour.  It took me longer to decide which fabrics to use than it did to make them.  I had purchased two packs of the white pre-cuts from Wally World...but my daughter used one of them so I had to improvise.  Unfortunately, my camera battery died.  And then I discovered my curtain rods are missing.  Seems that since I have had them for 5 years without actually hanging them... hubby decided I probably didn't need them and gave them away!  I have one put up with thumb tacks!  Yes...that is right...thumb tacks!  I will get some batteries this afternoon (my excuse for going to Wally World to check out the fabrics) and try and get some pictures of the thumb tacked window toppers!
> 
> Update on my friend...
> The baby, affectionately known as Army Man, is still where he belongs.  She only has two more weeks until the doctors will let him come if he decides to.  Her Mom, Miss Debbie, is still in ICU.  She had some signs that the kidney function was coming back, but that was short lived.  Her liver function is at minimum levels.  The concern now is that her neurological functions are not where they need to be.  She cannot speak, and just stares off in the distance.  They think she might have had a stroke, but she is allergic to the meds they need to give her for that, and the doctors really don't think she is going to improve enough to worry about it.
> 
> 
> Nini


 Glad to hear the baby is still staying put. Praying for friend and her family.


----------



## kidneygirl

mkwj said:


> Were you there around 9:30 or so.  I was there then and another mom with a little girl and boy was there.



Yes!!  Were you the one I talked to about Disney fabric and the fabric selection at the Belmont Walmart??

I decided to go back to the Indian Land Walmart this morning and stock up on more of the great deals.  Unfortunately, all of the dot fabric was gone, but I got a lot of other fabrics.  My kids picked out fleece...it was $2.74 for 1 1/2 yards.  I also got the smock dresses for $5.00.  The check out person asked what I was planning to do with all of the fabric.   Here's my stash:


----------



## Blyssfull

<--- That is me green with envy. 
We only have one Walmart here with precuts and boy are they holding out at $5.00. It's not a huge area tho and it's already pretty much been picked over.  And the Disney hasn't even been marked down at all. I've picked up A LOT of the fat quarters for $.75 tho.

The dress is super cute Marianne! And I'm looking forward to seeing your curtains Nini. I wanted to make a curtain for my SIL's door at school.. I bought some really cute back to school fabric... Does anyone know where there's a free pattern online per chance? 

We're hanging out in Chattanooga this weekend. Maybe I should check the Walmarts here..hehe. 

Chiara, that mickey mouse fabric you got is super cute... the Joann's I go to NEVER! have just Mickey Mouse...it's so frustrating. 

Thanks guys for adding me on facebook. *I was thinking about making us a group on facebook... How do you guys feel about that? *


----------



## cogero

There is only one Joann's by me. We only have one Wally World and it had no precuts.

My Joanns does not have a huge licensed selection. but I try to buy new ones when I see them.

I live in the crafty persons nightmare. 

I may call my aunt to see if she wants to browse her Wally World and hobby lobby for me.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*love all the precuts,wish i had $$ to go check the nearest wallyworld. the one in the town where i work doesn't have precuts but has had some wide ribbon and satin bows/flowers clearanced ,so hope to snag some tomorrow.last week,they had buttons { the 3 pk of big funky designed ones] on clareance so i got 2 of each design.DH snuck off an d did the grocery shoping while i was gone to the b'day party so i didn't get to snoop at wallyworld.arrrggghhh i think he did it on purpose...hehe
 we have a Hancocks,been here for years,i go there some but am unsure about how they clearance their remnents...they will have some cool fabric wrapped/taped and it says original price $4.99 per yrd. then it says how much fabric is there then 50% off original price. but when i got some it rang up the original price.:/  i asked the guy if that was 1/2 off the original he said yes. well next time i was in there i was strolling through all the aisle and saw the same fbric and it's original price was th e$4.99! and i was hciken to ask about it  and didn't have reciept from last trip. i hope to get brave and ask next time,maybe ask the manger...and not a BOY.of about 18 yrs old...more and more boys working there. 
 we are getting a joann's !!!!!! july 29th...can't wait for them ot open so i can chekc them out... *


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I love all your finds at wallyworld. The one nearest my house has the creative cuts  and soem were on sale last weekend,need to work on getting DH to loan me some money so i can go check this weekend and scan them! I spent most of my 'blow money' already this week at the thrift store.thanks for sharing your great deals!*







belle41379 said:


> [ QUOTE=DisneyTeacher01;41870927]
> 
> Disney Fabric: Several Pooh and Friends, 2 Toy Story, Tink, Cars, Princess....$1.99 or $2.11



Woohoo!!  I can't believe you found such a great deals!  Why don't I ever get that lucky?.   Can't wait to see what you make. 

I got pics of all but one thing today.  Bad news is that the camera on my phone is driving me   It's doing that thing again where it turns all the pics sideways.  UGH!  So please bear with me.    Here they are.

Other pair of upcycled jean shorts.  Cars this time.









Pjs for our October trip.  Giraffe bottoms/shirt for DS, twirling old fashioned nightgown for DD (first attempt at this). Both are flannel. Can you tell we are staying at KV? 









More pics tomorrow. [/QUOTE]

t00 cute



mkwj said:


> Well this is my 2nd time attemping this post.  I got the first one done and I was somehow logged out and it all erased.
> 
> I attempted my first simply sweet tonight.  It was actually a lot easier than I thought.  I pretty much followed Carla C's exactly.  Didn't want to try to much on my first one.  With the exceptions of a few mistakes I am pretty happy with it.  I forgot to sew the other side of elastic on the straps, and didn't notice until they were already sewn on.  I also think it would have looked better with a ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  I think it looks funny too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was the other Wal-Mart you went to?  Was it the Monroe Super WM?  Also did they have anymore disney, specifically the Thomas Kincade.  Trying to figure out if it is worth driving out there.
> 
> 
> My wonderful husband went to the Indian Land Wal-Mart tonight and went to the fabric section for me.    He is a good one.  Well he came home with 58 yards of Fabric for a total of $51.67.    Now their fabric is not the best quality, but for that price I will take it.  The solids were only $1.24 for 2 yards.  He also got some flannel that was $1.99 for 2 yards.



Cute dress.  Yes it was the Monroe Walmart.  They had several of the Thomas Kincade panels, the cottage print, and I think one more   Definately worth the trip.  Although these were not all marked down the max price per yard I think was 4.44.  

Let me know what you find!  Show your pictures!


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> I am so jealous of you girls and all your fabric.  My head is spinning with all the things I could possibly make at those prices.
> 
> Love the dress and your hair looks great -- it looks dark again in these pics!



When I was on the phone with a friend finding out what she wanted me to pick up for her she kept asking, "But what are you going to use it all for?"

I told her I didn't know, but that at $1 a yard I figured it didn't much matter   This will definitely help my Big Give abilities and will give me lots of "play" fabric for trying things out (I always like for my attempts to actually be wearable if they come out well - and this is cheaper than muslin!!!!) . . . 

My hair IS dark again!!!  It's a little darker than last time, but we know it will fade, so . . . 
I am loving the dress - I think I need to shorten it just a little bit though (I messed the hem up a little bit AND I think it would help how it hangs if I took it off to the knee) . . .



cogero said:


> I love the dress it is adorable.


 THANKS!



kidneygirl said:


> DisneyTeacher01 and mphalens:  I was at the Indian Land Walmart on Friday, too...but sadly didn't realize what a great deal the fabric was until I got home and looked at my receipt.  (kids were fighting with each other in the cart so I got distracted )  I may have to make another trip there today!!!
> 
> Marianne--I love the dress and hair!!  I'm looking forward to meeting you on Tuesday!



Can't wait to meet you either!!!
I totally went ALL BY MYSELF last night for the very reason that when I was there on Weds my kids were totally distracting me ... although, it was still ringing up at $5 then, but still.

The fabric aisle is where the employee door is located, so all of these ladies kept walking by me coming and going from their meal break.  This one lady stopped and asked me if I needed help (she saw my crazy fabric filled cart) and I said that I was just trying to decide what all to buy since they were such good deals.  She tried to tell me that the price on the wall was the actual price and I told her I'd already price checked several of them and found out otherwise.  She still couldn't get over it, so she took one to the price scanner herself 



NiniMorris said:


> I have been dropping subtle hints to hubby that I needed some extra money for the Disney trip.  So far he hasn't taken the hint...even though I told him if I make a big $650 payment on Aug 1, I wasn't going to be able to buy any groceries... his answer was, " I think I can swing the gas portion of the trip"...um the gas portion of the trip doesn't have to be paid until we leave in September...
> 
> 
> Next week, the obvious hints start flying...and then the begging and pleading!  LOL!
> 
> I would love to show you pictures of my new window treatments in my studio.  Very Minnie Mouse.  They were made in less than an hour.  It took me longer to decide which fabrics to use than it did to make them.  I had purchased two packs of the white pre-cuts from Wally World...but my daughter used one of them so I had to improvise.  Unfortunately, my camera battery died.  And then I discovered my curtain rods are missing.  Seems that since I have had them for 5 years without actually hanging them... hubby decided I probably didn't need them and gave them away!  I have one put up with thumb tacks!  Yes...that is right...thumb tacks!  I will get some batteries this afternoon (my excuse for going to Wally World to check out the fabrics) and try and get some pictures of the thumb tacked window toppers!
> 
> Update on my friend...
> The baby, affectionately known as Army Man, is still where he belongs.  She only has two more weeks until the doctors will let him come if he decides to.  Her Mom, Miss Debbie, is still in ICU.  She had some signs that the kidney function was coming back, but that was short lived.  Her liver function is at minimum levels.  The concern now is that her neurological functions are not where they need to be.  She cannot speak, and just stares off in the distance.  They think she might have had a stroke, but she is allergic to the meds they need to give her for that, and the doctors really don't think she is going to improve enough to worry about it.
> 
> 
> Nini



I hear ya on the Disney budget and payments . . . we've been waiting for DH's big check to come in and we're STILL waiting (we were supposed to get it in April ) . . . I just hope it comes through before we need to make final payment

Can't wait to see the window treatments!!!!  They sound great!

And thank you for the continued updates on your friend's situation. I think of and pray for them daily.



miprender said:


> Here's what I was quoting last night before I was locked out due to the update:
> 
> The one at the RI mall. I was at the Coventry one a few weeks ago and did not notice anything. I wish they had the 2yrd fabric but they just have the bolts.
> 
> I don't really like that either. So no "flames" from me.



I'll have to check it out when I go back home in August!
And I think it's funny that so many of us have the same "issue" with the AG's.



miprender said:


> WOW another great find on fabric. And love the picture of you with your new hair.
> 
> As for the PeterPan fabric I had ordered mine off of Ebay. I think it was $7yrd but came with free shipping.


THanks!!!
And thanks for the Peter Pan info!



DMGeurts said:


> Honestly, I don't even notice the fabric body showing anymore.  It used to bother me.  What still bothers me though, is halter type shirts on them - especially the thin straps, where you can see almost all of the shoulder area - that part is weird.
> 
> Awesome job on getting great fabric deals!  I love the dress and your hair is super cute!





And thanks!!!



mkwj said:


> Marianne,  very cute dress.  Maybe you will be able to take it and wear it at Ohana's with a cute sweater.  Hope you had fun at your party.



oooh!  that's an idea!!!!  Thanks!
The party was lots of fun - the not being able to sleep after coming home and the resulting headache this morning, not so much



soccerbabies said:


> When do you start making these outfits?  6 months before your trip? a year?
> 
> Thanks!



I think for a lot of us it depends on the ages of our kids . . . mine are both at an age where they go through crazy growth spurts, so I'm planning now and will actually cut and sew closer to our trip (I'll probably start in October - but I have boys so I'm not making complicated dresses, etc) .  . .



Fruto76 said:


> SO JEALOUS!!!! I am leaving to go to my other Wally World across town. I went to the one that had a cutting counter Hoping the other one has the pre-cuts. I would love to get some of these deals. And your DS looks so happy to be helping his Momma! I love that picture!
> 
> 
> The dress is super cute and your hair looks great! Bravo!



Walmart isn't going to know what hit them with all of us racing around our towns to hit up the clearance fabric!  If nothing else, hopefully it will prove to them that they need to bring back the fabric departments!!!



kidneygirl said:


> Yes!!  Were you the one I talked to about Disney fabric and the fabric selection at the Belmont Walmart??
> 
> I decided to go back to the Indian Land Walmart this morning and stock up on more of the great deals.  Unfortunately, all of the dot fabric was gone, but I got a lot of other fabrics.  My kids picked out fleece...it was $2.74 for 1 1/2 yards.  I also got the smock dresses for $5.00.  The check out person asked what I was planning to do with all of the fabric.   Here's my stash:



Okay - y'all have inspired me to get my fabric out of the car (Kristen, I hope you don't think I'm TOTALLY nuts that I sent you a picture of all the bags in the back of my car  ) and take a picture . . .

You got some great stuff!!!!



Blyssfull said:


> <--- That is me green with envy.
> We only have one Walmart here with precuts and boy are they holding out at $5.00. It's not a huge area tho and it's already pretty much been picked over.  And the Disney hasn't even been marked down at all. I've picked up A LOT of the fat quarters for $.75 tho.
> 
> The dress is super cute Marianne!
> 
> Thanks guys for adding me on facebook. *I was thinking about making us a group on facebook... How do you guys feel about that? *



I messed up what I wanted to quote from you - but I think there's ALWAYS a reason to run into Walmart, no matter WHERE one might be . . .and if you HAPPEN to stumble across clearance fabric, well, it would just be WRONG to NOT buy some at $1 a yard when you already sew, etc.  Just sayin'

Thanks for the compliment on the dress . . . When I called my Mom to tell her I'd finished it she couldn't believe it.  It was one of those dresses that we didn't have a pattern for and just made it up by looking at other dresses, etc.  We got so frustrated with it that it was balled up and in the back of the closet.  But I figured out where we went wrong and sewed it up!
The cool part about it is that it's actually a nursing dress.  The front section of shirring isn't attached to the skirt and can lift up to reveal the lining material that has slits in it for easy nursing - too bad we started this dress when Finn was a baby - he IS still nursing these days, but not when we're out and about as much . . . 

Oh!  And I'm always up for a facebook group!!!


----------



## mphalens

Here's my score:




Top row:
2 Fat Quarters multi-color packs plus singles of lavender, grey & white
Green Zebra, Rainbow Leopard, Black Zebra
Red & White stripe
Tie-Dyed
Licensed - Buzz Lightyear, Curious George, Princesses with hearts, Princesses with flowers

Middle Row:
Solids - purple, navy, blue, teal
Fat Quarters polka dots pack
Solids - black, lime green (2), pink, yellow
Fun prints - zebra with hearts & flowers, blue elephants, pink elephants, garden print (I LOVE this print - maybe someone on here has made it into something, because I KNOW I've seen it before!)
Fat Quarters pinks polka dots pack

Front Row:
Blue & Orange flame fat quarters (the boys were asking for these on Weds and I didn't buy them)
Minnie Dots - black, pinks, lime greens, reds
1.5yd cuts of a great lightweight denim (I bought two)

All of the prints were $1.99 except for the Buzz $2.47
All of the solids were $1.47 (I think?)
Fat Quarters were $0.31
Fat Quarter packs $2.47?

So, I think I have enough to last me quite a while, what do you think?


----------



## cogero

could someone explain to me why my aftermarket 5 x7 hoop fits my PE 770 better than the one that came with the machine.


----------



## NiniMorris

cogero said:


> could someone explain to me why my aftermarket 5 x7 hoop fits my PE 770 better than the one that came with the machine.




LOL...I noticed that too!  

Nini


----------



## Sapper383

Some lovely outfits guys

This is what I've been working on today....it's for Hoop de doo review






and the twirl....please excuse the pink petti....she insisted on wearing the pink one and not white


----------



## mkwj

kidneygirl said:


> Yes!!  Were you the one I talked to about Disney fabric and the fabric selection at the Belmont Walmart??



Yes that was me.  I almost asked if you were on the disboards too. 



mphalens said:


> Okay - y'all have inspired me to get my fabric out of the car (Kristen, I hope you don't think I'm TOTALLY nuts that I sent you a picture of all the bags in the back of my car  ) and take a picture . .
> 
> Oh!  And I'm always up for a facebook group!!!



I did not think you were crazy at all.  DH was getting ready to run out for some milk and I sent him to wal-mart as well.  If you hadn't texted me, I probably would have waited.  I am going to the WM in monroe tomorrow.  Let me know if you want me to look for anything.

The facebook group sounds like a great idea.  Especially when disboards shuts down for updates.



Sapper383 said:


>



That is adorable.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

livndisney said:


> None of the Walmart near me have fabric, but if anyone ran across the precut white with red dots on sale........
> 
> 
> I have been looking for some for while.



They had some at the Walmart I went to, but after everyone has been, I'm not sure there is any left.  I would run back and check for you, but this particular Wal-mart is 2 hours away 



mphalens said:


> I'm looking for some of the Peter Pan Thomas Kinkade . . . I have the big panels, but really want some of the smaller prints . . . let me know if you go out there . . .
> 
> I posted this once tonight, but for some reason it didn't post . . .
> Thanks to Jennifer I decided that since I needed to go to a Walmart to pick up another top since my machine messed up my first applique attempt, I might as well go to Indianland Super Walmart to see the fabric clearance for myself (I was JUST there on Weds and they were NOT $1.99!!!) . . .
> 
> Here's my cart before all of my fabric purchases were in it (this is about 2/3 of what I got):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all of it on the belt at the register (sorry it's blurry - the people around me were already giving me looks for the cart full of fabric):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So - I spent $90 and got 50 items of fabric . . . mostly 2 yd cuts but a few Fat Quarter packs and a few Fat Quarter singles (can't beat $0.31!!!) . . .
> Then I spent another $20 on more fabric for a friend . . .
> 
> So, THANK YOU JENNIFER for posting about the great deals!!! I never would have gone back this soon if you hadn't!!!!
> 
> And I just have to share this picture - I finished this dress last night after it had been sitting in the closet for two years . . . I had a 40th Birthday Luau to go to for a friend and thought it'd be perfect . . . plus y'all can see my "new hair" (please excuse the pile o' boxes behind me - I just went to Costco this afternoon):



Love the dress and the new hair!!  I told you it was worth the drive!!!  



mphalens said:


> Sounds like a plan on the ruffler . . . I think I'm going to attempt ruffling tomorrow and then maybe cut her out a pair of easy fits . . . although the Oliver + S is very cute . . . I did pick up a package of Fat Quarters tonight with the idea of making a stripwork skirt or something . . .
> 
> I would also LOVE the link to that Etsy store!!!!  (Because I need more fabric like I need a hole in the head, but I'd be killing myself NOT to see what she has)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the support, it's greatly appreciated!  And glad I could help free Dorrrine from her cage!
> 
> And I agree - it's the one thing about AG dolls that weirds me out . . .
> 
> 
> 
> TROUBLE!!!  Seriously!  But I love it!  Thank you so much for posting about the price drop!!!!  Which Thomas Kinkade's did you get???  I'm looking for the smaller print Peter Pan and haven't found it . . . how much were they a yard???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see the smaller print Thomas Kinkade.  Sorry   The ones I found were $3-$4.44 a yard at the Monroe, SC Walmart.
> 
> 
> 
> Fruto76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SO JEALOUS!!!! I am leaving to go to my other Wally World across town. I went to the one that had a cutting counter Hoping the other one has the pre-cuts. I would love to get some of these deals. And your DS looks so happy to be helping his Momma! I love that picture!
> 
> 
> 
> "DS" is actually my "rent-a-kid"  He is my Best Friend's youngest, but he's MY BABY!!!!    He had a blast helping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blyssfull said:
> 
> 
> 
> <--- That is me green with envy.
> We only have one Walmart here with precuts and boy are they holding out at $5.00. It's not a huge area tho and it's already pretty much been picked over.  And the Disney hasn't even been marked down at all. I've picked up A LOT of the fat quarters for $.75 tho.
> 
> The dress is super cute Marianne! And I'm looking forward to seeing your curtains Nini. I wanted to make a curtain for my SIL's door at school.. I bought some really cute back to school fabric... Does anyone know where there's a free pattern online per chance?
> 
> We're hanging out in Chattanooga this weekend. Maybe I should check the Walmarts here..hehe.
> 
> Chiara, that mickey mouse fabric you got is super cute... the Joann's I go to NEVER! have just Mickey Mouse...it's so frustrating.
> 
> Thanks guys for adding me on facebook. *I was thinking about making us a group on facebook... How do you guys feel about that? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like the idea of a group on Facebook!!
> 
> 
> 
> cogero said:
> 
> 
> 
> could someone explain to me why my aftermarket 5 x7 hoop fits my PE 770 better than the one that came with the machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine does too!!  Go figure
> 
> 
> 
> DMGeurts said:
> 
> 
> 
> AAWESOME!!!  We don't have the precuts around here that I know of.
> 
> D~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The local store here only had about 10 pre cuts the last time I went.  My 'finds' were about 2 hours from home!
> 
> 
> I'm so glad several other people found great deals!  Nothing like mapping out a vacation/or needed trip to go to Walmart for Fabric!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the Walmarts in Panama City, FL have fabric?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ellenbenny

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> I like the idea of a group on Facebook!!



There  actually already is a disboutique group on facebook:  http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=46334585287


----------



## miprender

soccerbabies said:


> When do you start making these outfits?  6 months before your trip? a year?
> 
> Thanks!



I started mine in January for our July trip so 6 mths should be good.



mphalens said:


> Here's my score:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top row:
> 2 Fat Quarters multi-color packs plus singles of lavender, grey & white
> Green Zebra, Rainbow Leopard, Black Zebra
> Red & White stripe
> Tie-Dyed
> Licensed - Buzz Lightyear, Curious George, Princesses with hearts, Princesses with flowers
> 
> Middle Row:
> Solids - purple, navy, blue, teal
> Fat Quarters polka dots pack
> Solids - black, lime green (2), pink, yellow
> Fun prints - zebra with hearts & flowers, blue elephants, pink elephants, garden print (I LOVE this print - maybe someone on here has made it into something, because I KNOW I've seen it before!)
> Fat Quarters pinks polka dots pack
> 
> Front Row:
> Blue & Orange flame fat quarters (the boys were asking for these on Weds and I didn't buy them)
> Minnie Dots - black, pinks, lime greens, reds
> 1.5yd cuts of a great lightweight denim (I bought two)
> 
> All of the prints were $1.99 except for the Buzz $2.47
> All of the solids were $1.47 (I think?)
> Fat Quarters were $0.31
> Fat Quarter packs $2.47?
> 
> So, I think I have enough to last me quite a while, what do you think?



I'm green with envy too



cogero said:


> could someone explain to me why my aftermarket 5 x7 hoop fits my PE 770 better than the one that came with the machine.



 I know mine snaps in so much nicer.



Sapper383 said:


> Some lovely outfits guys
> 
> This is what I've been working on today....it's for Hoop de doo review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the twirl....please excuse the pink petti....she insisted on wearing the pink one and not white



That is so cute. DD would insist on the Pink petti too


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

ellenbenny said:


> There  actually already is a disboutique group on facebook:  http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=46334585287



I'm part of that group, but it's about to be archived because I'm not sure it active


----------



## belle41379

mphalens said:


>



Love the dress and your hair. 



VBAndrea said:


> The cars shorts are great.  The minute I saw the giraffe jammies I though AKL.  KV will be cool!  Carla C's portrait peasant makes great twirling nightgowns as well (though takes a lot of fabric!).  You are doing a duper job with all your sewing.



Thanks!  I used a sleep sack pattern for this one.



cogero said:


> totally love these outfits. I love Kidani village we tend to alternate between there and BLT



We own at AK and SS.  AK/KV is our fav thus far.  We've stayed at OKW, BW, SS, AKJH, KV.  We will be there in October and December. . Thanks for the complements on the clothes.  I'm expanding my horizons! Lol



miprender said:


> Everything looks great. We have never stayed at KV only Jambo House, but this trip I think we are going to walk over and check it out.



Definitely do that, and see if they have an open room you can check out.  The 2br is HUGE!   the lobby is very unimpressive, but the rooms are beautiful.



DMGeurts said:


> These are so cute!  Did you use ribbon for the bottom of the shorts?



Sure did.  I just serged them first, then stitched the ribbon on.



Fruto76 said:


> These are all great! I just love the PJ's. Perfect for AKL. What pattern did you use for the nightgown? My ds9 will only wear nightgowns to sleep in and she likes this style.



Well, believe it or not it is a sleep sack pattern!  I used the XL size and added a few inches tiny bit to the length.  Other than that, no changes.  DD is a tiny 4 year old and it hits the floor on her. She has plenty of room for growth in the sleeves and length. . It's gathered on the front and back and has a zipper.  You could easily make this for a larger size.  It's just a back top and bottom, front bottom, and 2 front tops to accommodate the zipper.  You could do sleeves or leave them off.



Sapper383 said:


> http://i639.photobucket.com/albums/uu111/sturner_photo/th_Picture1003[/QUOTE]
> 
> Very cute!


----------



## mkwj

Question

Can somebody please tell me how the simply sweet fit for children.  I can't decide what size to make.


----------



## Piper

Sapper383 said:


> Some lovely outfits guys
> 
> This is what I've been working on today....it's for Hoop de doo review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the twirl....please excuse the pink petti....she insisted on wearing the pink one and not white



Perfect for Hoop de Doo


----------



## NiniMorris

As promised, here is a picture of the Minnie/Mickey inspired window topper in my sewing studio....

https://fbcdn-photos-a.akamaihd.net...790794581263_1581598032_1403073_2058799_s.jpg


OK...well, I used the directions on the first page and still cannot get pictures to show up from Facebook.  I never used to have this problem until they updated...of course I use chrome and not firefox or IE...so maybe that is where my problem is...sorry.

If you want to see them, hop over to my facebook page.  

Nini


----------



## squirrel

mkwj said:


> Question
> 
> Can somebody please tell me how the simply sweet fit for children.  I can't decide what size to make.



I don't own the pattern, but it's made to be a little loose in the bodice so you can put a T-shirt or long sleaved shirt under it.


----------



## harleykarolynmom

the third cheater dress I made one for m other neice too but she wouldn't get a pic






my first shirt and circle skirt First time I made something with a pattern since high school andthe first time I made my own pattern ever


----------



## belle41379

harleykarolynmom said:


> the third cheater dress I made one for m other neice too but she wouldn't get a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first shirt and circle skirt First time I made something with a pattern since high school andthe first time I made my own pattern ever



Great job!  Love the matching headband.  Too cute.


----------



## love to stitch

Sapper383 said:


> Some lovely outfits guys
> 
> This is what I've been working on today....it's for Hoop de doo review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the twirl....please excuse the pink petti....she insisted on wearing the pink one and not white



Very cute, I love patchwork skirts.



NiniMorris said:


> As promised, here is a picture of the Minnie/Mickey inspired window topper in my sewing studio....
> 
> https://fbcdn-photos-a.akamaihd.net...790794581263_1581598032_1403073_2058799_s.jpg
> 
> 
> OK...well, I used the directions on the first page and still cannot get pictures to show up from Facebook.  I never used to have this problem until they updated...of course I use chrome and not firefox or IE...so maybe that is where my problem is...sorry.
> 
> If you want to see them, hop over to my facebook page.
> 
> Nini



Nice curtain, very cheery.



harleykarolynmom said:


> the third cheater dress I made one for m other neice too but she wouldn't get a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first shirt and circle skirt First time I made something with a pattern since high school andthe first time I made my own pattern ever



Those are very cute outfits.


----------



## VBAndrea

Blyssfull said:


> <--- That is me green with envy.
> We only have one Walmart here with precuts and boy are they holding out at $5.00. It's not a huge area tho and it's already pretty much been picked over.  And the Disney hasn't even been marked down at all. I've picked up A LOT of the fat quarters for $.75 tho.
> 
> Thanks guys for adding me on facebook. *I was thinking about making us a group on facebook... How do you guys feel about that? *


 This is me green with envy -- more like sick b/c I'm so jealous of all the good deals you all are getting.  I am contemplating driving to Walmarts an hour away from house to see if they have any precuts!

If we had a private fb group I might consider it -- I am otherwise anti fb.  I already belong to one private group of about 10 friends and have gotten some weird pms from strangers.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *love all the precuts,wish i had $$ to go check the nearest wallyworld. the one in the town where i work doesn't have precuts but has had some wide ribbon and satin bows/flowers clearanced ,so hope to snag some tomorrow.last week,they had buttons { the 3 pk of big funky designed ones] on clareance so i got 2 of each design.DH snuck off an d did the grocery shoping while i was gone to the b'day party so i didn't get to snoop at wallyworld.arrrggghhh i think he did it on purpose...hehe
> we have a Hancocks,been here for years,i go there some but am unsure about how they clearance their remnents...they will have some cool fabric wrapped/taped and it says original price $4.99 per yrd. then it says how much fabric is there then 50% off original price. but when i got some it rang up the original price.:/  i asked the guy if that was 1/2 off the original he said yes. well next time i was in there i was strolling through all the aisle and saw the same fbric and it's original price was th e$4.99! and i was hciken to ask about it  and didn't have reciept from last trip. i hope to get brave and ask next time,maybe ask the manger...and not a BOY.of about 18 yrs old...more and more boys working there.
> we are getting a joann's !!!!!! july 29th...can't wait for them ot open so i can chekc them out... *


The price on remnants is the original.  If it marked $4.99 yd original and is a one yard remnant you should get it for $2.50.  They definitely made an error.  We even had one of our Hancocks that had 75% off their remnants for a couple of months.  Our Walmart only discounts their remnants 20% 



mphalens said:


> Here's my score:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top row:
> 2 Fat Quarters multi-color packs plus singles of lavender, grey & white
> Green Zebra, Rainbow Leopard, Black Zebra
> Red & White stripe
> Tie-Dyed
> Licensed - Buzz Lightyear, Curious George, Princesses with hearts, Princesses with flowers
> 
> Middle Row:
> Solids - purple, navy, blue, teal
> Fat Quarters polka dots pack
> Solids - black, lime green (2), pink, yellow
> Fun prints - zebra with hearts & flowers, blue elephants, pink elephants, garden print (I LOVE this print - maybe someone on here has made it into something, because I KNOW I've seen it before!)
> Fat Quarters pinks polka dots pack
> 
> Front Row:
> Blue & Orange flame fat quarters (the boys were asking for these on Weds and I didn't buy them)
> Minnie Dots - black, pinks, lime greens, reds
> 1.5yd cuts of a great lightweight denim (I bought two)
> 
> All of the prints were $1.99 except for the Buzz $2.47
> All of the solids were $1.47 (I think?)
> Fat Quarters were $0.31
> Fat Quarter packs $2.47?
> 
> So, I think I have enough to last me quite a while, what do you think?


I don't think you need all that fabric.  You need to destash. Do you need my address?



cogero said:


> could someone explain to me why my aftermarket 5 x7 hoop fits my PE 770 better than the one that came with the machine.


I have heard that from so many people.  I can't snap mine on if it's shifted too far back -- I just use the spool adjust thing to line it up to where I can snap it on easily, but it drove me nuts when I first got the machine.



Sapper383 said:


> Some lovely outfits guys
> 
> This is what I've been working on today....it's for Hoop de doo review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the twirl....please excuse the pink petti....she insisted on wearing the pink one and not white


Love it!  And the boots are perfect!



ellenbenny said:


> There  actually already is a disboutique group on facebook:  http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=46334585287


Is it a private group or can anyone view it?



mkwj said:


> Question
> 
> Can somebody please tell me how the simply sweet fit for children.  I can't decide what size to make.


Runs large so go with a size smaller if you are borderline.  I also adjust the under-the-arm portion b/c I think it exposes too much if not worn with a shirt under it -- just my personal preference.



NiniMorris said:


> As promised, here is a picture of the Minnie/Mickey inspired window topper in my sewing studio....
> 
> https://fbcdn-photos-a.akamaihd.net...790794581263_1581598032_1403073_2058799_s.jpg
> 
> 
> OK...well, I used the directions on the first page and still cannot get pictures to show up from Facebook.  I never used to have this problem until they updated...of course I use chrome and not firefox or IE...so maybe that is where my problem is...sorry.
> 
> If you want to see them, hop over to my facebook page.
> 
> Nini


Adorable --  though I don't have my magnifying glass handy, but what I can see of it looks cute!



harleykarolynmom said:


> the third cheater dress I made one for m other neice too but she wouldn't get a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first shirt and circle skirt First time I made something with a pattern since high school andthe first time I made my own pattern ever


What a cute print on your niece's dress -- I have never seen that one before.  And I love the circle skirt -- it's perfect.  What pattern did you use for it?  I really, really like it!!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

aboveH20 said:


> At the risk of sounding contrary to anyone who likes AG dolls, I don't quite get how the top of their body is fabric that shows. I wanted to make a blouse to go under the jumpers I've made to sorta hide it.



I have this same problem to. Kirsta's doll isn't a AG, she's smaller, but she had to same type of body. I always try to make something to cover it up. 



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Disney Fabric: Several Pooh and Friends, 2 Toy Story, Tink, Cars, Princess....$1.99 or $2.11



Our Wally's is starting to mark theirs down. But they don't have anything like these!! 



soccerbabies said:


> When do you start making these outfits?  6 months before your trip? a year?
> 
> Thanks!



I start when we start to make our plans. It can be 6 months before. Or more.


----------



## KarenW

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Does anyone know if the Walmarts in Panama City, FL have fabric?



The one in Lynn Haven ("suburb" of PC) does, the one on the beach used to (haven't been lately) and the one in Callaway (another "suburb") did away with theirs awhile back.  The one in Lynn Haven has a lot of fabrics on clearance, so I am wondering if they are getting rid of the cutting station.  It's not like you can ever find anyone to cut for you anyway.


----------



## cogero

Here is the outfit I did yesterday and today for DD


----------



## Diz-Mommy

teresajoy said:


> I don't think I ever posted these outfits I made for a Give
> 
> Pink Cindy dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle (this one is teensie tiny!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Cinderella for the Wish Girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had more, I would love to make one for Lyddie out of it.
> 
> Speaking of Lyddie, I was going to have her model the dress for me, but when I went to look for her, this is what I found:




Those dresses are amazing!!  So beautiful, and Lyddie looks like she's having a BLAST! 



HeatherSue said:


> I thought I should post on here to let you know that I'm still alive!  I don't think I ever made it over to Part 25.  Such a shame!
> 
> Here are some things I've made since I last posted.  I made this dress for
> Tessa out of the wrap top and dress from YCMT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawyer's 5th birthday outfit by special request:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reupholstered the couch in my camper and made new slip covers for the cushions in the dinette!  I  put picture frames over the ugly upolstered pieces between the cabinets and replaced the totally 80's cabinet doors.  We put in pergo flooring instead of carpet and painted the paneling.  I also Embroidered the letters of our last name on some fabric and put them into a frame to hang over the fridge.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:



I'm so glad you're still alive!  I adore the wrap dress and the Mario cart outfit is awesome!!  I gotta make sure the boys don't see this, because their wish lists are looooooon enough!  Great job on the camper!!  I love how you put your family name in the cabinets, so cool! 



mphalens said:


> So, the boys & I ran across town this morning - didn't get much at the Walmart but I did score some vinyl at AWESOME prices!!!  I couldn't remember which kind to use for the Eye Spy bags, so I bought two different weights ... it was on HUGE rolls, so I bought 1/3 yd of each and my total was $0.92!!!!!!!!
> 
> I hit the Liter sale at Beauty Brands and then went to Trader Joes for some food . . . we arrived home as the rain picked up . . . but guess who was waiting on my doorstep . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has new eyes (I don't think they look as nice as her old ones before the silver eye) courtesy of AG . . . and she obviously had a bath.  They re-braided her hair, but didn't loop them up like her original style (I was hoping they would). Finn says she needs some clothes and that she shouldn't be hanging about in her hospital gown . . .
> 
> So, I'm off to clean the kitchen and then I can hopefully reinstall my machine in it's cabinet and get some stuff done!  I have to clear off a few things from the to-do list before I sew for Miss Kirsten!!!!



That's so neat they have a AG hospital!  And look at that cute gown, so fun!  I woulda died for something like that when I was little girl.  I was BIG into cabbage patch kids.  I had an original baldy, and I use to go to flea markets with my Grandma all the time and vendors use to BEG me for my Thomas Benjamin and I always said "no way".  One lady even offered to give me two brand new CPKs with pretty cornsilk hair (which BTW I adored and wanted badly), but I couldn't part with my baby.  I couldn't convince my DH to name our second born Thomas Benjamin, but I got him to compromise and I ended up with a Ryan Benjamin instead...  Okay, I realize I'm going off on a tangent so I'll stop now.



micksmoma said:


> How do I get to the last 250 pages?  I wanted to case something I saw and the last page I can get was in April.  I know it is just me, but could you help me out?



Not sure if someone answered this, probably but here's the link anyhow...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=41851749#post41851749



teresajoy said:


> Luckily, Corey built this:



Tell Corey that is super cool, and I'm showing this picture to my DH.  He will be building one of these FOR SURE!  CASE!



mkwj said:


> Well this is my 2nd time attemping this post.  I got the first one done and I was somehow logged out and it all erased.
> 
> I attempted my first simply sweet tonight.  It was actually a lot easier than I thought.  I pretty much followed Carla C's exactly.  Didn't want to try to much on my first one.  With the exceptions of a few mistakes I am pretty happy with it.  I forgot to sew the other side of elastic on the straps, and didn't notice until they were already sewn on.  I also think it would have looked better with a ruffle.



Okay, that's just adorable!!  I'm going to have to start looking for a used AG doll once we get back from WDW.  I gotta get ahead of the loop so I'll have some stuff sewn when Annabella starts playing with dolls!



mphalens said:


> And I just have to share this picture - I finished this dress last night after it had been sitting in the closet for two years . . . I had a 40th Birthday Luau to go to for a friend and thought it'd be perfect . . . plus y'all can see my "new hair" (please excuse the pile o' boxes behind me - I just went to Costco this afternoon):



I love that dress!!  I bought something similar, but I'm sorta afraid to wear one yet.  I fear baby girl might disrobe me while I carry her around.  Love your new hair doo too!!



mphalens said:


> Here's my score:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top row:
> 2 Fat Quarters multi-color packs plus singles of lavender, grey & white
> Green Zebra, Rainbow Leopard, Black Zebra
> Red & White stripe
> Tie-Dyed
> Licensed - Buzz Lightyear, Curious George, Princesses with hearts, Princesses with flowers
> 
> Middle Row:
> Solids - purple, navy, blue, teal
> Fat Quarters polka dots pack
> Solids - black, lime green (2), pink, yellow
> Fun prints - zebra with hearts & flowers, blue elephants, pink elephants, garden print (I LOVE this print - maybe someone on here has made it into something, because I KNOW I've seen it before!)
> Fat Quarters pinks polka dots pack
> 
> Front Row:
> Blue & Orange flame fat quarters (the boys were asking for these on Weds and I didn't buy them)
> Minnie Dots - black, pinks, lime greens, reds
> 1.5yd cuts of a great lightweight denim (I bought two)
> 
> All of the prints were $1.99 except for the Buzz $2.47
> All of the solids were $1.47 (I think?)
> Fat Quarters were $0.31
> Fat Quarter packs $2.47?
> 
> So, I think I have enough to last me quite a while, what do you think?



Okay, time to walk over to Wally World and see if they've marked anything down.  The best they had a few weeks ago was $5...



cogero said:


> could someone explain to me why my aftermarket 5 x7 hoop fits my PE 770 better than the one that came with the machine.



Interesting, what brand is it.  I've noticed my biggest hoop sticks a lot too.  I'm always afraid I'm going to shift it off kilter when I'm stitching out an applique and need to remove to hoop to trim fabric.



cogero said:


> Here is the outfit I did yesterday and today for DD



SO CUTE!!  LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!  That reminds me I was gonna make some Jake outfits for the boys.

Glad I found everyone...I was wondering why I wasn't getting any update emails, they closed 25!  How rude!


----------



## harleykarolynmom

I used the directions from Made tutorials to make my own pattern it was really easy I am so new to sewing it has to be easy


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> Here is the outfit I did yesterday and today for DD


I love it!  I adore the shorts fabric!  Is that fabric you patchworked yourself, or did it come that way?  I really like it!



harleykarolynmom said:


> I used the directions from Made tutorials to make my own pattern it was really easy I am so new to sewing it has to be easy


Thank you!  How come yours looks soooooo much prettier than any of them they show on the tutorial?  I think I ran across that tut b/f but the pics they show doesn't do the skirt justice.  Yours is adorable.  I guess it just takes the right fabric!  I think I am going to make dd one of those in the near future.

For a new sewer you really are making some beautiful things!  Keep up the great work. When is your trip to Dis -- do you have dates yet?


----------



## miprender

harleykarolynmom said:


> the third cheater dress I made one for m other neice too but she wouldn't get a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first shirt and circle skirt First time I made something with a pattern since high school andthe first time I made my own pattern ever



Everything came out great. I like the little headband too.



cogero said:


> Here is the outfit I did yesterday and today for DD



Cute. I love the fabric on the shorts. So how many more to go?



NiniMorris said:


> As promised, here is a picture of the Minnie/Mickey inspired window topper in my sewing studio....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK...well, I used the directions on the first page and still cannot get pictures to show up from Facebook.  I never used to have this problem until they updated...of course I use chrome and not firefox or IE...so maybe that is where my problem is...sorry.
> 
> If you want to see them, hop over to my facebook page.
> 
> Nini



Those are so cute.  

Before adding the pic did you hit the insert imagine link first.


----------



## squirrel

I started my Vida dress.  I even tried a new narrow hem foot-wow, is it fun.  I see more ruffles in the future.

I'm having trouble picking a color for the bottom.  Any opinions?






Then I noticed I had blue, it isn't a color that is in the material, but I think it looks good also.


----------



## VBAndrea

squirrel said:


> I started my Vida dress.  I even tried a new narrow hem foot-wow, it it fun.  I see more ruffles in the future.
> 
> I'm having trouble picking a color for the bottom.  Any opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I noticed I had blue, it isn't a color that is in the material, but I think it looks good also.


Pretty!  I like the orange or blue the best.  I think your cat might get mad if you take the blue away from him/her though!  The blue kind of ties in the shell fabric, but the orange enhances the ruffle.  I guess I'm of no use!


----------



## SallyfromDE

squirrel said:


> I started my Vida dress.  I even tried a new narrow hem foot-wow, is it fun.  I see more ruffles in the future.
> 
> I'm having trouble picking a color for the bottom.  Any opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I noticed I had blue, it isn't a color that is in the material, but I think it looks good also.



You could twist 2 of them together.


----------



## squirrel

VBAndrea said:


> Pretty!  I like the orange or blue the best.  I think your cat might get mad if you take the blue away from him/her though!  The blue kind of ties in the shell fabric, but the orange enhances the ruffle.  I guess I'm of no use!



I had to hurry to get that shot before she took the ric rac off.  Pippi waits on the stairs while I sew.  If I come out she's waiting!  I'm mean, I took the blue away.  She has plenty of fake mice to play with.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Someone posted a pretty sheer light blue fabric with Micky heads on it, and they were looking for something to go with it. I do not know this seller, and I am only showing this link so the origional poster (and I forget who that was) will know what fabric went along with what she has. Although you can do anything you would like. Just hoping this might give inspiration. 


http://cgi.ebay.com/Disney-Mickey-M...250855626626?pt=US_Fabric&hash=item3a68291782


----------



## squirrel

SallyfromDE said:


> You could twist 2 of them together.



When you say twist, do you mean place one over the other with the bottom one showing through?  If so would you sew each seperately or together?

I just tried that and it looks good!  

Thanks!


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

KarenW said:


> The one in Lynn Haven ("suburb" of PC) does, the one on the beach used to (haven't been lately) and the one in Callaway (another "suburb") did away with theirs awhile back, but I am hoping they get in the precuts!  The one in Lynn Haven has a lot of fabrics on clearance, so I am wondering if they are getting rid of the cutting station.  It's not like you can ever find anyone to cut for you anyway.



Thanks so much!! I'll have to look into that one 



cogero said:


> Here is the outfit I did yesterday and today for DD



TO CUTE!!!! I love the shorts!!



squirrel said:


> I started my Vida dress.  I even tried a new narrow hem foot-wow, is it fun.  I see more ruffles in the future.
> 
> I'm having trouble picking a color for the bottom.  Any opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I noticed I had blue, it isn't a color that is in the material, but I think it looks good also.



I like the blue or yellow

The Vida is looking great!  I can't wait to see it finished


----------



## Diz-Mommy

squirrel said:


> I started my Vida dress.  I even tried a new narrow hem foot-wow, is it fun.  I see more ruffles in the future.
> 
> I'm having trouble picking a color for the bottom.  Any opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I noticed I had blue, it isn't a color that is in the material, but I think it looks good also.



I'm voting blue


----------



## peachygreen

I have been so busy I haven't been able to keep up.  There are some gorgeous things that have been made recently.


I was so excited Saturday.  I went to our Walmart (Katy - Fry Road Walmart) and they are opening a new fabric section (in a remodeled wal-mart) starting July 25th.  They were stacking the fabrics and I was so excited.  If for no other reason having access to notions when I run out of what I need at 10pm will be wonderful.  LOL.

To add to my excitement Joanns is opening on I-10 in Katy about the same time.  

I am working on a first day of school dress for my daughter.  I can't believe she starts kindergarten in 1 month.  

I have 2 disney trips planned now for next year.  1 cruise and 1 Thanksgiving trip to WDW.  I am already starting to plan my outfits.

Serious question now.  Does anyone have a good tutorial or something on how to thread a serger?  I can not for the life of me get my threaded.  I don't know if the tension is off and that is causing the threads to break or if I am missing a spot in my treading.  Its driving me crazy.  (I finally got brave enough to learn how to use it, but I cna't get it threaded properly)


----------



## aboveH20

As you'll recall, I'm not one to complain so yesterday I made no mention of scorched fingertips from steam ironing, blurred vision from itsy bitsy seams, or ear drum damage due to foul language.  Boy-o-boy doll clothes are small! 

I'm still trying to figure out little details like seams, closures, and fit.  The first thing I made for Dorrrine was a blouse to 1. cover up her "cloth", 2. go with the Molly jumper, and 3. go with the stripwork jumper.  The good news is that the stripwork jumper doesn't seem as big when it has a blouse under it.  The blouse is another Molly pattern, from the AG site, and as previously pointed out, their patterns are severely lacking in clairty and completeness.

I'm still a little askeered of Dorrrine.  I've never paid that much money for anything in my entire life, so as you'll see her hair is still in the hair net.  (Although it keeps getting stuck in velcro so I'll probably take it off soon.)

The Molly blouse and jumper -- darn plaid  






The Molly blouse and CarlaC's stripwork jumper 






I think I'll try CarlaC's raglan top next.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Sapper383 said:


> Some lovely outfits guys
> 
> This is what I've been working on today....it's for Hoop de doo review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the twirl....please excuse the pink petti....she insisted on wearing the pink one and not white


*that is just darling! i love that you used lighter/pastles...very cute! *


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

squirrel said:


> I started my Vida dress.  I even tried a new narrow hem foot-wow, is it fun.  I see more ruffles in the future.
> 
> I'm having trouble picking a color for the bottom.  Any opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I noticed I had blue, it isn't a color that is in the material, but I think it looks good also.


*very cute,i wanna get that pattern soon! i love th ericrac and i'd go with yellow stacked on the orange like the yellow ricrac & ruffle at the top. th eblue is pretty too...you may could even braid the yellow/orange ricrac...can't wait to see it all done!  
i just saw that i should of finished the rest of the page befor ei commenetd since my comments line up with others...but hey that means i'm getting on the same wave length with you wonderful sewers1 *


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

aboveH20 said:


> As you'll recall, I'm not one to complain so yesterday I made no mention of scorched fingertips from steam ironing, blurred vision from itsy bitsy seams, or ear drum damage due to foul language.  Boy-o-boy doll clothes are small!
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out little details like seams, closures, and fit.  The first thing I made for Dorrrine was a blouse to 1. cover up her "cloth", 2. go with the Molly jumper, and 3. go with the stripwork jumper.  The good news is that the stripwork jumper doesn't seem as big when it has a blouse under it.  The blouse is another Molly pattern, from the AG site, and as previously pointed out, their patterns are severely lacking in clairty and completeness.
> 
> I'm still a little askeered of Dorrrine.  I've never paid that much money for anything in my entire life, so as you'll see her hair is still in the hair net.  (Although it keeps getting stuck in velcro so I'll probably take it off soon.)
> 
> The Molly blouse and jumper -- darn plaid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Molly blouse and CarlaC's stripwork jumper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll try CarlaC's raglan top next.


*those are too cute! I need to make Elli's Kit some new clothes,i made her 3 lil elastic topped sundresses but that's it so far. *


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*had th esewing bug today so i made skirts for the twins Kensleigh & Gracie and lil sister Chloe and a peasent dress for Avery. will ask Elli is she wants a dress or skirt and if she wants it 'like' theirs or vice versa...these are for fall and hoepfully the family reunion in nov. will do cream colored tee's with owls on them for the skirts.
twin #1





twin #2





Chloe,our short stack,went for 4 year check up this week,was 4 in feb. she's 38 ins. tall & 32 lbs! they said she'd rank with a tal 2 year old! hehe





Avery





wonder what to do for the boys????
*


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> As you'll recall, I'm not one to complain so yesterday I made no mention of scorched fingertips from steam ironing, blurred vision from itsy bitsy seams, or ear drum damage due to foul language.  Boy-o-boy doll clothes are small!
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out little details like seams, closures, and fit.  The first thing I made for Dorrrine was a blouse to 1. cover up her "cloth", 2. go with the Molly jumper, and 3. go with the stripwork jumper.  The good news is that the stripwork jumper doesn't seem as big when it has a blouse under it.  The blouse is another Molly pattern, from the AG site, and as previously pointed out, their patterns are severely lacking in clairty and completeness.
> 
> I'm still a little askeered of Dorrrine.  I've never paid that much money for anything in my entire life, so as you'll see her hair is still in the hair net.  (Although it keeps getting stuck in velcro so I'll probably take it off soon.)
> 
> The Molly blouse and jumper -- darn plaid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Molly blouse and CarlaC's stripwork jumper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll try CarlaC's raglan top next.


As I recall, you have senile dementia so you really wouldn't know what you recall and what you don't recall.

You still have Dorrrine's hair in a net?  Does she work in food service?  

That blouse looks ridiculously complicated!  What about a nice portrait peasant to go under her jumpers?  It's all I've made and I can't say I enjoyed it, but it seems like it would be much easier than what you were dealing with.

Don't forget on Carla's blog she has a free pattern for t's for AG dolls.  I printed it out and bought the supplies I didn't have.  I punched holes in the pattern and have it in my binder.  It is likely collecting dust as I type.

Dorrrine looks stunning in her outfits and I agree that the stripwork looks like a decent fit with the blouse under it.

How is Ginger doing????


----------



## aboveH20

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Here's my first attempt at uploading pictures (which was a whole lot easier than I expected!!)
> 
> It was suggested that I stop by Indian Land (SC) Walmart, So I did...it started with just a few packages,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all of that fabric 2 yard cuts I paid $1.99 or $2.11 for all but 3 packages.



Score!



VBAndrea said:


> Hmmm, maybe I will have to get myself some ITH gingerbread men made.  Where did you get the design from?  Hopefully it's stored in your long term memory and you can tell me ten times in a five minute period like my MIL does.  See, I have experience in dealing with those with senile dementia.








two sizes, for 5x7 and 4x4 hoops
www.embroitique.com

wait, what was the question?



VBAndrea said:


> Your ears aren't ringing from your language -- it's from all of us chatting about you behind your back while your in the dugeon, err uh your basement sewing.  We are saying nothing but nice things about you



You were taking about me? 




belle41379 said:


> I can't believe you found such a great deals!  Why don't I ever get that lucky? Can't wait to see what you make.
> I got pics of all but one thing today.  Bad news is that the camera on my phone is driving me   It's doing that thing again where it turns all the pics sideways.  UGH!  So please bear with me.   Here they are.
> 
> Other pair of upcycled jean shorts.  Cars this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pjs for our October trip.  Giraffe bottoms/shirt for DS, twirling old fashioned nightgown for DD (first attempt at this). Both are flannel. Can you tell we are staying at KV?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics tomorrow.



Everything turned out wonderfully -- but I especially like the boy's jammies - the pattern and the material.



mkwj said:


> I attempted my first simply sweet tonight.  It was actually a lot easier than I thought.  I pretty much followed Carla C's exactly.  Didn't want to try to much on my first one.  With the exceptions of a few mistakes I am pretty happy with it.  I forgot to sew the other side of elastic on the straps, and didn't notice until they were already sewn on.  I also think it would have looked better with a ruffle.



ooooooooooooooooooo, pretty



mphalens said:


> I posted this once tonight, but for some reason it didn't post . . .
> Thanks to Jennifer I decided that since I needed to go to a Walmart to pick up another top since my machine messed up my first applique attempt, I might as well go to Indianland Super Walmart to see the fabric clearance for myself (I was JUST there on Weds and they were NOT $1.99!!!) . . .
> 
> Here's my cart before all of my fabric purchases were in it (this is about 2/3 of what I got):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So - I spent $90 and got 50 items of fabric . . . mostly 2 yd cuts but a few Fat Quarter packs and a few Fat Quarter singles (can't beat $0.31!!!) . . .
> Then I spent another $20 on more fabric for a friend . . .



I just told my husband that I have to go to Walmart tomorrow to get mulch .  I hope he doesn't offer to come to help carry it. 

I like your dress.  We've been having the prefect weather for it.



NiniMorris said:


> Update on my friend...
> The baby, affectionately known as Army Man, is still where he belongs.  She only has two more weeks until the doctors will let him come if he decides to.  Her Mom, Miss Debbie, is still in ICU.  She had some signs that the kidney function was coming back, but that was short lived.  Her liver function is at minimum levels.  The concern now is that her neurological functions are not where they need to be.  She cannot speak, and just stares off in the distance.  They think she might have had a stroke, but she is allergic to the meds they need to give her for that, and the doctors really don't think she is going to improve enough to worry about it.
> 
> Nini



Thanks for the update.



DMGeurts said:


> Yes, Cheryl, you went to NY.
> 
> D~



Well, that explains a few of my credit card purchases.  I hope I had fun.



mphalens said:


> Here's my score:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top row:
> 2 Fat Quarters multi-color packs plus singles of lavender, grey & white
> Green Zebra, Rainbow Leopard, Black Zebra
> Red & White stripe
> Tie-Dyed
> Licensed - Buzz Lightyear, Curious George, Princesses with hearts, Princesses with flowers
> 
> Middle Row:
> Solids - purple, navy, blue, teal
> Fat Quarters polka dots pack
> Solids - black, lime green (2), pink, yellow
> Fun prints - zebra with hearts & flowers, blue elephants, pink elephants, garden print (I LOVE this print - maybe someone on here has made it into something, because I KNOW I've seen it before!)
> Fat Quarters pinks polka dots pack
> 
> Front Row:
> Blue & Orange flame fat quarters (the boys were asking for these on Weds and I didn't buy them)
> Minnie Dots - black, pinks, lime greens, reds
> 1.5yd cuts of a great lightweight denim (I bought two)
> 
> All of the prints were $1.99 except for the Buzz $2.47
> All of the solids were $1.47 (I think?)
> Fat Quarters were $0.31
> Fat Quarter packs $2.47?
> 
> So, I think I have enough to last me quite a while, what do you think



Don't now if I should be giving you a  or a 

Happy sewing!



Sapper383 said:


> This is what I've been working on today....it's for Hoop de doo review



Looks great and perfect for Hoop de doo (one of my favorite meals).



NiniMorris said:


> As promised, here is a picture of the Minnie/Mickey inspired window topper in my sewing studio....
> 
> Nini



So cute.  I love anything with Minnie dots.



harleykarolynmom said:


> the third cheater dress I made one for my other neice too but she wouldn't get a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first shirt and circle skirt First time I made something with a pattern since high school andthe first time I made my own pattern ever



Nothing wrong with a cheater dress.  Your shirt and skirt came out great.



cogero said:


> Here is the outfit I did yesterday and today for DD



Love it!  Your trip's getting closer.  I can't imagine the excitement in your household.



squirrel said:


> I started my Vida dress.  I even tried a new narrow hem foot-wow, is it fun.  I see more ruffles in the future.
> 
> I'm having trouble picking a color for the bottom.  Any opinions?



Is repeating the yellow rick rack and orange ruffle from the top one of the choices?  A lot of work, I know, but I think it would look nice.



aboveH20 said:


> As you'll recall, I'm not one to complain so yesterday I made no mention of scorched fingertips from steam ironing, blurred vision from itsy bitsy seams, or ear drum damage due to foul language.  Boy-o-boy doll clothes are small!



Don't worry.  We know you're not one to complain.


----------



## harleykarolynmom

we are going 2 days to disney may 24 and 25 then 7 days on the Disney fantasy.  is there a easy pattern or tutorial for making different style short or sleeveless shirts I am looking for something else to try thank you


----------



## belle41379

cogero said:


> Here is the outfit I did yesterday and today for DD



Very cute!! 


aboveH20 said:


> The Molly blouse and CarlaC's stripwork jumper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll try CarlaC's raglan top next.



Nice job! Love the stripwork.  Too cute.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonder what to do for the boys????
> *


Nice job.


aboveH20 said:


> Everything turned out wonderfully -- but I especially like the boys pajamas.  The pattern and fabric.



Thanks!  I think those are my favorite so far.  I made them short sleeve for October, and the December ones long.


Here's the December nightgown for DD I finished up today.  I used the same pattern as DS shirt, but made it smaller and added length.  I then gathered the shoulder seams, added small ruffels to the bottoms of the sleves, and put a big ruffle on the bottom hem.  I'll add some of the green from the boys to this one later, and some of this red to them.


----------



## squirrel

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *very cute,i wanna get that pattern soon! i love the ricrac and i'd go with yellow stacked on the orange like the yellow ricrac & ruffle at the top. th eblue is pretty too...you may could even braid the yellow/orange ricrac...can't wait to see it all done!
> i just saw that i should of finished the rest of the page before i commented since my comments line up with others...but hey that means i'm getting on the same wave length with you wonderful sewers! *



I put the orange under the yellow, so it matches more with the top.

I haven't started the front as I need to do the appliques.  I may change the colors a bit on the front.

I made this Vida pattern.  I haven't bought any online yet.

I definately love the one's that are online.  So much simpler to make (once you have the pattern).


----------



## love to stitch

cogero said:


> Here is the outfit I did yesterday and today for DD



Too cute!



aboveH20 said:


> As you'll recall, I'm not one to complain so yesterday I made no mention of scorched fingertips from steam ironing, blurred vision from itsy bitsy seams, or ear drum damage due to foul language.  Boy-o-boy doll clothes are small!
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out little details like seams, closures, and fit.  The first thing I made for Dorrrine was a blouse to 1. cover up her "cloth", 2. go with the Molly jumper, and 3. go with the stripwork jumper.  The good news is that the stripwork jumper doesn't seem as big when it has a blouse under it.  The blouse is another Molly pattern, from the AG site, and as previously pointed out, their patterns are severely lacking in clairty and completeness.
> 
> I'm still a little askeered of Dorrrine.  I've never paid that much money for anything in my entire life, so as you'll see her hair is still in the hair net.  (Although it keeps getting stuck in velcro so I'll probably take it off soon.)
> 
> The Molly blouse and jumper -- darn plaid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Molly blouse and CarlaC's stripwork jumper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll try CarlaC's raglan top next.



Dorrine looks very pretty in her new outfits.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *had th esewing bug today so i made skirts for the twins Kensleigh & Gracie and lil sister Chloe and a peasent dress for Avery. will ask Elli is she wants a dress or skirt and if she wants it 'like' theirs or vice versa...these are for fall and hoepfully the family reunion in nov. will do cream colored tee's with owls on them for the skirts.
> twin #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twin #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe,our short stack,went for 4 year check up this week,was 4 in feb. she's 38 ins. tall & 32 lbs! they said she'd rank with a tal 2 year old! hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonder what to do for the boys????
> *



You really did have the sewing bug, everything is very pretty.



belle41379 said:


> Here's the December nightgown for DD I finished up today.  I used the same pattern as DS shirt, but made it smaller and added length.  I then gathered the shoulder seams, added small ruffels to the bottoms of the sleves, and put a big ruffle on the bottom hem.  I'll add some of the green from the boys to this one later, and some of this red to them.



Pretty nightgown.


----------



## aidansmommy

So much talent!  I love looking at all the beautiful things you guys make!!!  Here's my little one in the required pillowcase dress-it's my first time posting pics....hope this works!


----------



## Blyssfull

ellenbenny said:


> There  actually already is a disboutique group on facebook:  http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=46334585287



Awesome. I've asked to join.. Maybe if it becomes active they won't archive it like someone said. Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend.


----------



## belle41379

aidansmommy said:


> So much talent!  I love looking at all the beautiful things you guys make!!!  Here's my little one in the required pillowcase dress-it's my first time posting pics....hope this works!



What a sweet picture!  Great job fulfilling the requirement! lol   It looks great.  I love that fabric.


----------



## dianemom2

Everything posted looks great!  I love the Vida dress with the fish!  It is so cute!  And the patchwork shorts are adorable.  I have a daughter who would LOVE them!  

I was going to cut out my items for the BG tonight but realized that I have run out of pins.  I have so many cut out projects that I haven't had time to sew!  So tomorrow I am off to Joanns to buy some pins.  At least I have a coupon!

Maybe if I get some time, I can run into Walmart too and see if the fabric cuts at our store have been reduced yet.  Last week they were still at $5 each.

Oh and I asked to join the Facebook group too!


----------



## aidansmommy

belle41379 said:


> What a sweet picture!  Great job fulfilling the requirement! lol   It looks great.  I love that fabric.



Thanks so much!  This sewing thing is new to me but it's fast becoming a habit!   My hubs even went so far as to set me up with my very own sewing room!  I _think_ that may have been to keep all my fabric off the kitchen table though!


----------



## ivey_family

mphalens said:


> Here's my score:



That is fantastic!  I never posted my pics, but you all have seen what they had.    I went back this weekend to see if my WallyWorld might still have the sale going, but everything is back to full price.  However, they have installed a small cutting table and a sign said, "Coming Soon - Fabric Dept"!  Yay!  



Sapper383 said:


> This is what I've been working on today....it's for Hoop de doo review



This is adorable!  Love those sparkly boots, too!



cogero said:


> Here is the outfit I did yesterday and today for DD



So cute!  We love Jake and the Neverland Pirates, too, especially Sharkey and Bones!

Lots of other great things, too, but I'm trying to get off to bed.  


I'd love to be part of a Facebook group, too!  Carrie Clinansmith Ivey for anyone who wants to add me.  

Four more days until I get my machine back.  Arrgh!  I have a few things cut out, and I cleaned out a ton of scrapbooking stuff from under my sewing table.  (After making a couple photobooks, I realized I actually hate regular scrapbooking - too much frustrated perfectionism in me   - so most of that is going on Craigslist.)

So, we had started talking about a possible meet for end of Sept/Oct trips before the thread was closed.  Is that something that would usually be done through PMs, or is it ok to discuss here?

Regards,
C.


----------



## billwendy

mphalens said:


> Here's my score:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top row:
> 2 Fat Quarters multi-color packs plus singles of lavender, grey & white
> Green Zebra, Rainbow Leopard, Black Zebra
> Red & White stripe
> Tie-Dyed
> Licensed - Buzz Lightyear, Curious George, Princesses with hearts, Princesses with flowers
> 
> Middle Row:
> Solids - purple, navy, blue, teal
> Fat Quarters polka dots pack
> Solids - black, lime green (2), pink, yellow
> Fun prints - zebra with hearts & flowers, blue elephants, pink elephants, garden print (I LOVE this print - maybe someone on here has made it into something, because I KNOW I've seen it before!)
> Fat Quarters pinks polka dots pack
> 
> Front Row:
> Blue & Orange flame fat quarters (the boys were asking for these on Weds and I didn't buy them)
> Minnie Dots - black, pinks, lime greens, reds
> 1.5yd cuts of a great lightweight denim (I bought two)
> 
> All of the prints were $1.99 except for the Buzz $2.47
> All of the solids were $1.47 (I think?)
> Fat Quarters were $0.31
> Fat Quarter packs $2.47?
> 
> So, I think I have enough to last me quite a while, what do you think?



 You are so LUCKY!!! Love your big score!!!!! My walmart never carried the cuts of fabric once they closed the dept....I have to go see if they are bringing back the fabric dept!! Keeping my fingers crossed!!

Such cute things everyone is making!!!!!

Has anyone seen the new winnie the pooh movie yet?


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> As you'll recall, I'm not one to complain so yesterday I made no mention of scorched fingertips from steam ironing, blurred vision from itsy bitsy seams, or ear drum damage due to foul language.  Boy-o-boy doll clothes are small!
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out little details like seams, closures, and fit.  The first thing I made for Dorrrine was a blouse to 1. cover up her "cloth", 2. go with the Molly jumper, and 3. go with the stripwork jumper.  The good news is that the stripwork jumper doesn't seem as big when it has a blouse under it.  The blouse is another Molly pattern, from the AG site, and as previously pointed out, their patterns are severely lacking in clairty and completeness.
> 
> I'm still a little askeered of Dorrrine.  I've never paid that much money for anything in my entire life, so as you'll see her hair is still in the hair net.  (Although it keeps getting stuck in velcro so I'll probably take it off soon.)
> 
> The Molly blouse and jumper -- darn plaid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Molly blouse and CarlaC's stripwork jumper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll try CarlaC's raglan top next.



Awww... she is so adorable!  If I do say so myself.  I just love her outfits too!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *had th esewing bug today so i made skirts for the twins Kensleigh & Gracie and lil sister Chloe and a peasent dress for Avery. will ask Elli is she wants a dress or skirt and if she wants it 'like' theirs or vice versa...these are for fall and hoepfully the family reunion in nov. will do cream colored tee's with owls on them for the skirts.
> twin #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

These are awesome - I love your fabric choices!



VBAndrea said:



			How is Ginger doing????
		
Click to expand...


I'll bet that Cheryl forgot all about her now that she has Dorrrine.



aidansmommy said:








So much talent!  I love looking at all the beautiful things you guys make!!!  Here's my little one in the required pillowcase dress-it's my first time posting pics....hope this works!

Click to expand...


Absolutely adorable.  I am going through a "my girls are growing up too fast and I am rebelling stage" - your dd reminds me of my oldest at that age - too cute!  Oh, and welcome!  



aidansmommy said:



			Thanks so much!  This sewing thing is new to me but it's fast becoming a habit!   My hubs even went so far as to set me up with my very own sewing room!  I think that may have been to keep all my fabric off the kitchen table though!

Click to expand...


Yes, my dh can probably relate to yours - he just finished my sewing room a few weeks ago - lovin' it.

I know I missed a ton of quotes - I had them all quoted and someone closed my page last night.

So, the Vida I really liked someones idea of braiding the ric rac - I think that would be cute!

The Hoop de do oufit I just love!

Nini - I really like your curtains.

Chiara - That is a cute outfit - those shorts are amazing!

Belle - the jammies and nightgown are adorable!

Harleykarolynmom - the cheater dresses are really cute!

I hope I didn't miss anyone.  

D~*


----------



## VBAndrea

harleykarolynmom said:


> we are going 2 days to disney may 24 and 25 then 7 days on the Disney fantasy.  is there a easy pattern or tutorial for making different style short or sleeveless shirts I am looking for something else to try thank you


A very easy short sleeve top is the Portrait Peasant from Carla C on YouCanMakeThis.com.  The pattern can be made with cap sleeves, short sleeves, long sleeves, you can do it as a dress, makes for great nightgowns, ruffles or no ruffles -- the possibilities are endless!  I wasn't sure I wanted to buy it and it has become one of my go to patterns!

You have plenty of time before your trip.  You are so smart to start sewing now.  I started sewing 4 months before our trip, but I got good enough that I was able to make a few really nice things.  Just keep following along on here.  You'll get some great tips.  I consider this forum to be the best sewing lessons ever!



belle41379 said:


> Here's the December nightgown for DD I finished up today.  I used the same pattern as DS shirt, but made it smaller and added length.  I then gathered the shoulder seams, added small ruffels to the bottoms of the sleves, and put a big ruffle on the bottom hem.  I'll add some of the green from the boys to this one later, and some of this red to them.


Adorable!  Your kids are going to be the best dressed in the jammie department!  I love the tiny ruffles on the sleeves.



aidansmommy said:


> So much talent!  I love looking at all the beautiful things you guys make!!!  Here's my little one in the required pillowcase dress-it's my first time posting pics....hope this works!


Your dd is just darling!  Love the pillow case dress!

D~  Did you notice that Cheryl did not answer me when I inquired about Ginger?????


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

squirrel said:


> I put the orange under the yellow, so it matches more with the top.
> 
> I haven't started the front as I need to do the appliques.  I may change the colors a bit on the front.
> 
> I made this Vida pattern.  I haven't bought any online yet.
> 
> I definately love the one's that are online.  So much simpler to make (once you have the pattern).


*wow you made your own pattern,i have been looking at it and htinking the same thng but s yet haven't jumped in to try...i love the vida because of allthe different fabric combos you can use! *


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

aidansmommy said:


> So much talent!  I love looking at all the beautiful things you guys make!!!  Here's my little one in the required pillowcase dress-it's my first time posting pics....hope this works!


*the pillowcase dress is adorable but thtbaby grl is sooo pretty! love those cheeks! thanks for sharing!
*


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> I love it!  I adore the shorts fabric!  Is that fabric you patchworked yourself, or did it come that way?  I really like it!
> ?



The fabric came that way I didn't do the patchwork. the 9 year old saw it and had to have it.



miprender said:


> Cute. I love the fabric on the shorts. So how many more to go?
> .



A lot more.



squirrel said:


> I started my Vida dress.  I even tried a new narrow hem foot-wow, is it fun.  I see more ruffles in the future.
> 
> I'm having trouble picking a color for the bottom.  Any opinions?



This is so pretty



aboveH20 said:


> The Molly blouse and CarlaC's stripwork jumper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll try CarlaC's raglan top next.



Love the outfits. Though I think you need to take the hairnet off.


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> D~  Did you notice that Cheryl did not answer me when I inquired about Ginger?????



Yes, I did notice.  You don't think she did anything to her - do you?

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> Yes, I did notice.  You don't think she did anything to her - do you?
> 
> D~



I hope she has Ginger on display in her sewing area wearing her famous one of a kind pillow case dress. But I keep thinking *recycling bin* for some reason.  I have Ginger's cousin in my frig right now -- made some sangria yesterday that called for GA.  Please tell me I am not obligated to make it a pillow case dress.  I way too many other projects to do.


----------



## belle41379

aidansmommy said:


> Thanks so much!  This sewing thing is new to me but it's fast becoming a habit!   My hubs even went so far as to set me up with my very own sewing room!  I _think_ that may have been to keep all my fabric off the kitchen table though!



Yeah!  I share my desk space with DH.  So when he is working from home, I have to carry my machines downstairs.



VBAndrea said:


> Adorable!  Your kids are going to be the best dressed in the jammie department!  I love the tiny ruffles on the sleeves.



Thanks!  I'm starting on the October outfits today since I'm done with the pjs.


Well, I'm off to see if I can occupy the baby so I can start sewing.  Wish me luck!


----------



## love to stitch

aidansmommy said:


> So much talent!  I love looking at all the beautiful things you guys make!!!  Here's my little one in the required pillowcase dress-it's my first time posting pics....hope this works!



The dress is very cute and your little one is adorable.


----------



## kha100399

teresajoy said:


> I don't think I ever posted these outfits I made for a Give
> 
> Pink Cindy dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle (this one is teensie tiny!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Cinderella for the Wish Girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Cindy material at a garage sale last summer. To me, it looks a lot like the Cinderella fabric they use in the parks. It's kind of brocadish.
> 
> I wish I had more, I would love to make one for Lyddie out of it.
> 
> Speaking of Lyddie, I was going to have her model the dress for me, but when I went to look for her, this is what I found:



beautiful dresses! what pattern is the cinderella dress?


----------



## Meshell2002

Gee I'm way behind this am and I've got to leave for swim lessons soon....




VBAndrea said:


> yes consider a DH that is buying PINK special occasion fabric.....he got points for that one
> 
> 
> 
> DisneyTeacher01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my first attempt at uploading pictures (which was a whole lot easier than I expected!!)
> 
> It was suggested that I stop by Indian Land (SC) Walmart, So I did...it started with just a few packages,
> 
> then I had to go get the shopping cart.  Then I started scanning the packages and throwing them in the cart
> 
> In all of that fabric 2 yard cuts I paid $1.99 or $2.11 for all but 3 packages.
> 
> 
> At the other Walmart I went to, the one where poor Jeremy (who normally works in the paint department ) had to ring my purchases up 4 times!  Most of the Thomas Kincade stuff was marked down
> 
> I really didn't stick to my $100 budget yesterday, but oh well!
> 
> I'm so excited about my new stuff....but now I need to figure out where to put it all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a good thing my Walmart doesn't have fabric...I wouldn't stick to the budget either
> 
> 
> 
> mkwj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is my 2nd time attemping this post.  I got the first one done and I was somehow logged out and it all erased.
> 
> I attempted my first simply sweet tonight.  It was actually a lot easier than I thought.  I pretty much followed Carla C's exactly.  Didn't want to try to much on my first one.  With the exceptions of a few mistakes I am pretty happy with it.  I forgot to sew the other side of elastic on the straps, and didn't notice until they were already sewn on.  I also think it would have looked better with a ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kit looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> mphalens said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Simply Sweet looks great!  What does Kit think?
> 
> I'm looking for some of the Peter Pan Thomas Kinkade . . . I have the big panels, but really want some of the smaller prints . . . let me know if you go out there . . .
> 
> I posted this once tonight, but for some reason it didn't post . . .
> Thanks to Jennifer I decided that since I needed to go to a Walmart to pick up another top since my machine messed up my first applique attempt, I might as well go to Indianland Super Walmart to see the fabric clearance for myself (I was JUST there on Weds and they were NOT $1.99!!!) . . .
> 
> Here's my cart before all of my fabric purchases were in it (this is about 2/3 of what I got):
> 
> Here is all of it on the belt at the register (sorry it's blurry - the people around me were already giving me looks for the cart full of fabric):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So - I spent $90 and got 50 items of fabric . . . mostly 2 yd cuts but a few Fat Quarter packs and a few Fat Quarter singles (can't beat $0.31!!!) . . .
> Then I spent another $20 on more fabric for a friend . . .
> 
> So, THANK YOU JENNIFER for posting about the great deals!!! I never would have gone back this soon if you hadn't!!!!
> 
> And I just have to share this picture - I finished this dress last night after it had been sitting in the closet for two years . . . I had a 40th Birthday Luau to go to for a friend and thought it'd be perfect . . . plus y'all can see my "new hair" (please excuse the pile o' boxes behind me - I just went to Costco this afternoon):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love the hair and the purchases
> 
> 
> 
> soccerbabies said:
> 
> 
> 
> When do you start making these outfits?  6 months before your trip? a year?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it depends on the person....my trip is nov and I havn't started yet. My kids are 2 & 4.
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper383 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some lovely outfits guys
> 
> This is what I've been working on today....it's for Hoop de doo review
> 
> and the twirl....please excuse the pink petti....she insisted on wearing the pink one and not white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ellenbenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> There  actually already is a disboutique group on facebook:  http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=46334585287
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't mind private groups....but I'm on here more than FB.
> 
> 
> 
> harleykarolynmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> the third cheater dress I made one for m other neice too but she wouldn't get a pic
> 
> my first shirt and circle skirt First time I made something with a pattern since high school andthe first time I made my own pattern ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CUTE!
> 
> 
> 
> cogero said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the outfit I did yesterday and today for DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peachygreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been so busy I haven't been able to keep up.  There are some gorgeous things that have been made recently.
> 
> 
> I was so excited Saturday.  I went to our Walmart (Katy - Fry Road Walmart) and they are opening a new fabric section (in a remodeled wal-mart) starting July 25th.  They were stacking the fabrics and I was so excited.  If for no other reason having access to notions when I run out of what I need at 10pm will be wonderful.  LOL.
> 
> To add to my excitement Joanns is opening on I-10 in Katy about the same time.
> 
> I am working on a first day of school dress for my daughter.  I can't believe she starts kindergarten in 1 month.
> 
> I have 2 disney trips planned now for next year.  1 cruise and 1 Thanksgiving trip to WDW.  I am already starting to plan my outfits.
> 
> Serious question now.  *Does anyone have a good tutorial or something on how to thread a serger?*  I can not for the life of me get my threaded.  I don't know if the tension is off and that is causing the threads to break or if I am missing a spot in my treading.  Its driving me crazy.  (I finally got brave enough to learn how to use it, but I cna't get it threaded properly)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of serger do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> aboveH20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you'll recall, I'm not one to complain so yesterday I made no mention of scorched fingertips from steam ironing, blurred vision from itsy bitsy seams, or ear drum damage due to foul language.  Boy-o-boy doll clothes are small!
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out little details like seams, closures, and fit.  The first thing I made for Dorrrine was a blouse to 1. cover up her "cloth", 2. go with the Molly jumper, and 3. go with the stripwork jumper.  The good news is that the stripwork jumper doesn't seem as big when it has a blouse under it.  The blouse is another Molly pattern, from the AG site, and as previously pointed out, their patterns are severely lacking in clairty and completeness.
> 
> I'm still a little askeered of Dorrrine.  I've never paid that much money for anything in my entire life, so as you'll see her hair is still in the hair net.  (Although it keeps getting stuck in velcro so I'll probably take it off soon.)
> 
> The Molly blouse and jumper -- darn plaid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes the AG patterns are not clear....you did great with them....I didn't even try the jumper after I printed it out
> 
> 
> 
> DISNEYJAZZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> *had th esewing bug today so i made skirts for the twins Kensleigh & Gracie and lil sister Chloe and a peasent dress for Avery. will ask Elli is she wants a dress or skirt and if she wants it 'like' theirs or vice versa...these are for fall and hoepfully the family reunion in nov. will do cream colored tee's with owls on them for the skirts.
> twin #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonder what to do for the boys????
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cute...the boys need animal print shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> aidansmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much talent!  I love looking at all the beautiful things you guys make!!!  Here's my little one in the required pillowcase dress-it's my first time posting pics....hope this works!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HA HA require dress....you are initiated in now! The baby is precious and I love the dress.
Click to expand...


----------



## MouseTriper

DMGeurts said:


> Welcome back~
> D~


 Thank you!!!



Sapper383 said:


> This is what I've been working on today....it's for Hoop de doo review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the twirl....please excuse the pink petti....she insisted on wearing the pink one and not white


 This is adorable, just like your daughter!!!  So cute and perfect for Hoop de doo!!



ellenbenny said:


> There  actually already is a disboutique group on facebook:  http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=46334585287


 I sent a request just now...?



harleykarolynmom said:


> the third cheater dress I made one for m other neice too but she wouldn't get a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first shirt and circle skirt First time I made something with a pattern since high school andthe first time I made my own pattern ever


  Awww sooo soo cute!!!



cogero said:


> Here is the outfit I did yesterday and today for DD


Love this...my kids love "Jake and the Neverland Pirates"!!!



squirrel said:


> I started my Vida dress.  I even tried a new narrow hem foot-wow, is it fun.  I see more ruffles in the future.
> 
> I'm having trouble picking a color for the bottom.  Any opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I noticed I had blue, it isn't a color that is in the material, but I think it looks good also.


That is gonna be one cute Vida!


DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *had th esewing bug today so i made skirts for the twins Kensleigh & Gracie and lil sister Chloe and a peasent dress for Avery. will ask Elli is she wants a dress or skirt and if she wants it 'like' theirs or vice versa...these are for fall and hoepfully the family reunion in nov. will do cream colored tee's with owls on them for the skirts.
> twin #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twin #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe,our short stack,went for 4 year check up this week,was 4 in feb. she's 38 ins. tall & 32 lbs! they said she'd rank with a tal 2 year old! hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonder what to do for the boys????
> *


 So so sweet!!!



aidansmommy said:


> So much talent!  I love looking at all the beautiful things you guys make!!!  Here's my little one in the required pillowcase dress-it's my first time posting pics....hope this works!


Awwww I love that fabric...I made something out of it a few years ago.  Love the pillowcase dress and your little one is just adorable!


----------



## Rockygirl1

So in my google search, I found this:

https://www.facebook.com/CreativeCutsFabricandCrafts?v=app_10442206389

Looks like it might be a list of stores that have precuts???? The closest to me are over an hour away  Do-able... but I am leaving on Thursday for our youth group mission trip.  I have WAY too much to do between now and then! (Most of it involves getting things ready to leave DH at home with 2 DD's!)

Maybe when I get back....


----------



## peachygreen

Meshell2002 said:


> What kind of serger do you have?




My serger is a Singer and I'm not sure the model type.  It is a low end model I bought at Walmart though.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Leave for the weekend and I am 13 pages behind.  I was at Wal-mart last night- we still have a "small" fabric section.  They have redone the section and added some new things.  The first that caught my attend was a line of patterns from Simplicity  called SewSimple.  They are suppose to be easy patterns.  They were in the spinner racks on top of the pattern cabinets.  They are only 97 cents.  WOW. Could not believe it.  I am sure they are no where as good as Carla's but for 97 cents I thought I would try a few.  They had alot more.  Some were like pillowcase dresses, some for doll clothes and stuffed animals These are just the ones I thought I would try out.  They also had some nice fabric I thought would make a cute Rosetta so I could not resist.


----------



## VBAndrea

Rockygirl1 said:


> So in my google search, I found this:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/CreativeCutsFabricandCrafts?v=app_10442206389
> 
> Looks like it might be a list of stores that have precuts???? The closest to me are over an hour away  Do-able... but I am leaving on Thursday for our youth group mission trip.  I have WAY too much to do between now and then! (Most of it involves getting things ready to leave DH at home with 2 DD's!)
> 
> Maybe when I get back....


You are a saint for finding this!!!!  This saves me some trips -- I was considering heading to two stores over 30 minutes away and you saved me a wasted trip.  The closest stores to me are 1.5 hours away.  I would definitely do it if I knew the fabrics were clearanced -- problem is at some stores it sounds like it's hit or miss as to the prices.  Grrrr!!!  

You can also buy a few of the precuts on line and have them sent to your local Walmart for no shipping fee; however, they are not clearance prices and it's a limited selection.

ETA I was wrong -- all stores with precuts are over 2 hours away   I mapquested them.


----------



## kha100399

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Here's my first attempt at uploading pictures (which was a whole lot easier than I expected!!)
> 
> It was suggested that I stop by Indian Land (SC) Walmart, So I did...it started with just a few packages,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then I had to go get the shopping cart.  Then I started scanning the packages and throwing them in the cart
> 
> 
> Disney Fabric: Several Pooh and Friends, 2 Toy Story, Tink, Cars, Princess....$1.99 or $2.11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non-Disney, but Licensed Fabric:$1.99 or $2.11  GI Joe, SpongeBob, Hot Wheels....Thomas seemed to disapear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the Polka Dot options $1.99 or $2.11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tie Dyed $1.99 or $2.11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pillow Kits $3.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snoopy Scrub set $6, 1 1/2 yards Curious George Fleece $3, Princess Dress kit $3, Purse Kit $5, 18" doll outfit kit (I think) $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all of that fabric 2 yard cuts I paid $1.99 or $2.11 for all but 3 packages.
> 
> 
> At the other Walmart I went to, the one where poor Jeremy (who normally works in the paint department ) had to ring my purchases up 4 times!  Most of the Thomas Kincade stuff was marked down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really didn't stick to my $100 budget yesterday, but oh well!
> 
> I'm so excited about my new stuff....but now I need to figure out where to put it all!!!



wow! you found some awesome stuff! after seeing this I realize it was pretty picked over by the time I got there! I got some solids for trim, and tinkerbell, and some fleece blanket kids (going to let me kids make them as gifts for their friends)


----------



## Blyssfull

Rockygirl1 said:


> So in my google search, I found this:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/CreativeCutsFabricandCrafts?v=app_10442206389
> 
> Looks like it might be a list of stores that have precuts???? The closest to me are over an hour away  Do-able... but I am leaving on Thursday for our youth group mission trip.  I have WAY too much to do between now and then! (Most of it involves getting things ready to leave DH at home with 2 DD's!)
> 
> Maybe when I get back....



Awesome! Thanks for sharing. They do not even list the Walmart closest to me that actually has the pre-cuts. The rest of them are way too far for me as well.


----------



## T-rox

hi ladies, long time no post, although i read this thread weekley.
question:  i'm going to applique some tinkerbell jeans.  I thought to add a little pixie dust.  so i need to know, to add sparkle should i use 1) sequins 2) crystals 3) rhinestones
what method should i use to attach ( to denim) so the sparkle can stand up to the washing machine?


----------



## belle41379

T-rox said:


> hi ladies, long time no post, although i read this thread weekley.
> question:  i'm going to applique some tinkerbell jeans.  I thought to add a little pixie dust.  so i need to know, to add sparkle should i use 1) sequins 2) crystals 3) rhinestones
> what method should i use to attach ( to denim) so the sparkle can stand up to the washing machine?



Well, I've never done pixie dust before, but I would probably use small sequins and sew them on.  I'm sure there are other ways, like maybe glitter fabric paint, but I would think sewn on items would hold up best.


----------



## aboveH20

Question

 down here, question, please

I believe I've "heard" y'all discuss a tip/technique/trick for starting 1/4" seams, especially when the fabric tends to be small -- possibly for GA or AG dolls.  I believe it involves tape, but don't know fer sure.  Bottom line goal is to prevent the teeny tiny fabric from being pushed into the black hole.

Question is quite clear, correct.


----------



## aksunshine

Better late than never!! Hoping my computer is fixed soon!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

T-rox said:


> hi ladies, long time no post, although i read this thread weekley.
> question:  i'm going to applique some tinkerbell jeans.  I thought to add a little pixie dust.  so i need to know, to add sparkle should i use 1) sequins 2) crystals 3) rhinestones
> what method should i use to attach ( to denim) so the sparkle can stand up to the washing machine?



You could use metallic thread and stitch little starbursts  That is what I plan to do if/when I ever find the time to make my DD a peterpan/tink outfit for our trip in september


----------



## Granna4679

Finally caught up on the new thread.  I still need to go back and see what I missed on the old one (still had about 10-15 pages to go when they locked us out.  

With all this talk about AG dolls, I decided to take my DGDs to the one in Dallas.  We are going Aug 6 and they are so excited.  I have had so many orders that I haven't been able to make them an outfit to wear so my DD decided she would make them each a skirt and hairbow and I will make matching shirts.  Saw the first set done this weekend.  They are going to look so cute.  I will wait and post pics from trip.  My oldest has the AG doll Mia  (because HER name is Mia) from a couple years ago but will get a new one and my youngest DGD will get to pick out her first one!  I think I am more excited than they are  .

I have several things done and waiting to post but waiting on the customers to see the pics first before posting.  



Meshell2002 said:


> Love this....I so need that book.
> 
> Glad to see Kirsten is back so fast!
> You will have lots of fun sewing for her!
> I have 2 CPK but I think they are in DD closet....I know one is missing a shoe...and has been for years.
> 
> So to al of you concerned about my rehab efforts on the yard sale AG....here she is in her upcycled black tshirt made by me from a free liberty jane pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got out my embroidery machine today and did DD pillowcases...they are identical....she finally got a pillow so it was just calling for a case...and I already had the fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all for now!



Love the eye spy bags and luggage tags but that little one of yours is the cutest thing!!  Love her name!!



ireland_nicole said:


> hey guys-
> I made it (late)...
> can't remember the last day I worked less than 10-12 hours, have at least 10 hours each day this weekend too (ugh); but the good news is  I quit today I was hired by Hospice Austin and I am really excited to be back with (a) a hospice and (b) a non profit Best of all, only on call 1-2 x per year instead of every 4th week So hopefully I'll have time and energy to sew again soon



Happy for you about the new job!!  I hope it gives you much more time to sew.  We miss seeing your creations!



belle41379 said:


> Great job!  The luggage tags have me inspired to make my own.
> 
> As promised, here are a few of the things I have done.
> 
> My first ever shirt, and first time ever doing buttons!!  this is a pj set for DS during our December trip. I'll embellish it later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll have more to share tomorrow if I get the other shirts done.  Wish me luck!



Everything looks great.  The shorts are very cute too!


----------



## Granna4679

Continued...



mommyof2princesses said:


> Drive by post. We lost electricity because of a car wreck, so I didn't get to start by bag till 7 and I am finally done!  Off to bed so we can head out to the beach tomorrow!



Beautiful...love the colors and fabrics.



cogero said:


> Here is the fabric I bought today.
> 
> I bought some cotton/linen blend to make myself some pants too.
> 
> I had never seen the cars fabric before.



Cute cars fabric.  I need some of that! 



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Here's my first attempt at uploading pictures (which was a whole lot easier than I expected!!)
> 
> It was suggested that I stop by Indian Land (SC) Walmart, So I did...it started with just a few packages,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited about my new stuff....but now I need to figure out where to put it all!!!



Wow!  Wow!!  I wish I had been there too!  Were there angels singing in the background, because this must have felt like Heaven  ?  I would have done just what you did. Love all of the fabrics...can't wait to see what you use it all for.



mkwj said:


> Well this is my 2nd time attemping this post.  I got the first one done and I was somehow logged out and it all erased.
> 
> I attempted my first simply sweet tonight.  It was actually a lot easier than I thought.  I pretty much followed Carla C's exactly.  Didn't want to try to much on my first one.  With the exceptions of a few mistakes I am pretty happy with it.  I forgot to sew the other side of elastic on the straps, and didn't notice until they were already sewn on.  I also think it would have looked better with a ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  I think it looks funny too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Cute, cute!!



mphalens said:


> Here is all of it on the belt at the register (sorry it's blurry - the people around me were already giving me looks for the cart full of fabric):



Love the fabric at the register...they must have thought you were crazy!!  

Your dress and hair look really cute!!

SUPER jealous of all of you finding all the great deals @ Walmart...



Sapper383 said:


> Some lovely outfits guys
> 
> This is what I've been working on today....it's for Hoop de doo review



Adorable...I love the colors!



harleykarolynmom said:


> my first shirt and circle skirt First time I made something with a pattern since high school andthe first time I made my own pattern ever





cogero said:


> Here is the outfit I did yesterday and today for DD



Chiara - cute short set.

Can't remember who posted but I Love the circle skirt and matching headband!  The little ones are precious too...both soooo pretty!



squirrel said:


> I started my Vida dress.  I even tried a new narrow hem foot-wow, is it fun.  I see more ruffles in the future.
> 
> I'm having trouble picking a color for the bottom.  Any opinions?



I tend to always go with the same color top and bottom but I like your color combos too.



aboveH20 said:


> I'm still a little askeered of Dorrrine.  I've never paid that much money for anything in my entire life, so as you'll see her hair is still in the hair net.  (Although it keeps getting stuck in velcro so I'll probably take it off soon.)
> 
> The Molly blouse and jumper -- darn plaid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll try CarlaC's raglan top next.



Cheryl - they look great!  I think I like them better on Dorrrine but don't tell Ginger I said so... 



aidansmommy said:


> So much talent!  I love looking at all the beautiful things you guys make!!!  Here's my little one in the required pillowcase dress-it's my first time posting pics....hope this works!



She is precious!!  Great job on the pillowcase dress!



Rockygirl1 said:


> So in my google search, I found this:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/CreativeCutsFabricandCrafts?v=app_10442206389
> 
> Looks like it might be a list of stores that have precuts???? The closest to me are over an hour away  Do-able... but I am leaving on Thursday for our youth group mission trip.  I have WAY too much to do between now and then! (Most of it involves getting things ready to leave DH at home with 2 DD's!)
> 
> Maybe when I get back....



Oh thanks!!  That helps me out!



aksunshine said:


> Better late than never!! Hoping my computer is fixed soon!



Hi Alicia - been missing you around here!


----------



## Meshell2002

I used scraps of stabilizer....like water soluable or tear away, if you don't have any freezer paper would tear off easy....this also works for starting knits if your needle plate is on the big side.



aboveH20 said:


> Question
> 
> down here, question, please
> 
> I believe I've "heard" y'all discuss a tip/technique/trick for starting 1/4" seams, especially when the fabric tends to be small -- possibly for GA or AG dolls.  I believe it involves tape, but don't know fer sure.  Bottom line goal is to prevent the teeny tiny fabric from being pushed into the black hole.
> 
> Question is quite clear, correct.


----------



## Meshell2002

ok this is too awesome.....there is one get this.....20 min from my house in the rural town where I used to work....so I know exactly where it is....even though I live in the bigger city so I would never think to look there. Evidently the walmarts that carry fabric carry it only if they aren't near many fabric stores to compete with.



Rockygirl1 said:


> So in my google search, I found this:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/CreativeCutsFabricandCrafts?v=app_10442206389
> 
> Looks like it might be a list of stores that have precuts???? The closest to me are over an hour away  Do-able... but I am leaving on Thursday for our youth group mission trip.  I have WAY too much to do between now and then! (Most of it involves getting things ready to leave DH at home with 2 DD's!)
> 
> Maybe when I get back....


----------



## Meshell2002

If this is your machine scroll to the bottom of the description and click the link for the threading diagram....if its not they may have your machine and they do post diagrams for most of the ones that they sell.

This is for a 3/4 thread singer
http://www.sewingmachinesplus.com/singer-14sh654-overlock-serger.php

Sorry about the multiple posts....found messages after I posted #1.



peachygreen said:


> My serger is a Singer and I'm not sure the model type.  It is a low end model I bought at Walmart though.


----------



## dis4harley

Question

I have a friend that wants me to make an outfit for her soon to be born baby. She wants a top like the one in this pic.I have no idea where to find the material for the top. Can anyone help? 






She found this pic and sent it to me on facebook. I hope its ok to post, if not let me know and i will take it down.


----------



## NiniMorris

dis4harley said:


> Question
> 
> I have a friend that wants me to make an outfit for her soon to be born baby. She wants a top like the one in this pic.I have no idea where to find the material for the top. Can anyone help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She found this pic and sent it to me on facebook. I hope its ok to post, if not let me know and i will take it down.



Looks like crocheted yard to me...


Nini


----------



## dis4harley

NiniMorris said:


> Looks like crocheted yard to me...
> 
> 
> Nini



Do you know where I could find it?


----------



## NiniMorris

dis4harley said:


> Do you know where I could find it?



Not pre made...it is something you have to do to the yarn, sort of like knitting, just a whole lot easier!

Nini


----------



## dis4harley

ok thank you


----------



## dianemom2

dis4harley said:


> Question
> 
> I have a friend that wants me to make an outfit for her soon to be born baby. She wants a top like the one in this pic.I have no idea where to find the material for the top. Can anyone help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She found this pic and sent it to me on facebook. I hope its ok to post, if not let me know and i will take it down.



You might be able to find something similar that would work at Joanns.  They have a bunch of fabrics called All That Glitters.  I found tons of stuff there for costumes.

I went back to our Walmart this morning.  Hardly any fabrics left and what was left is still priced at $5 per 2 yard cut.  I was very disappointed! 

Got my pins and cut out my items for the BG.  I can't wait to start sewing!!!!


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

Hey everyone - question for ya. If you were making a feliz do you appliqué before cutting your pieces or after the overdress is sewn together?  And which would you prefer - doing one whole scene or 3 separate ones?


----------



## Disneymom1218

dis4harley said:


> Question
> 
> I have a friend that wants me to make an outfit for her soon to be born baby. She wants a top like the one in this pic.I have no idea where to find the material for the top. Can anyone help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She found this pic and sent it to me on facebook. I hope its ok to post, if not let me know and i will take it down.



It looks like 2 knit headbands sewn together with a strap of blue tulle tied to it for the neck piece. here are the headbands I am talking about:


----------



## T-rox

dis4harley said:


> Question
> 
> I have a friend that wants me to make an outfit for her soon to be born baby. She wants a top like the one in this pic.I have no idea where to find the material for the top. Can anyone help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She found this pic and sent it to me on facebook. I hope its ok to post, if not let me know and i will take it down.



i dont know what it is called, but you can find it at joannes.  it is by the onesies and bibs by the baby embellishing stuff. hope it helps


----------



## T-rox

thanks for the answers to my question a page back. i didnt even think of glittery thread.  was hoping someone knew how to apply rhinestones or crystals to denim ( without a bedazzler lol) . i really like the idea of glitterry thread. thanks


----------



## aboveH20

Meshell2002 said:


> I used scraps of stabilizer....like water soluable or tear away, if you don't have any freezer paper would tear off easy....this also works for starting knits if your needle plate is on the big side.



Do you mean cut a piece of stabilizer about 1" by 2" and put that under the fabric, sew, and then tear it off?  Tearaway stabilizer seems like a good idea.


----------



## i12go2wdw

You guys are so amazing, I am thinking of getting into the machine applique world, but we do not have many (any) sewing machine stores around so I think I am going to have to go second hand. I have been looking for over a year now on Craigslist and I think I have found a winner. I know it would be best if I found a new one that would offer classes but I really don't know if I would take the classes anyways, I like to figure things out for myself, I learn more that way.
So what I am looking at is an older but lighlty used Brother Pacesetter 8500. The seller says she made about 40 embroidered t-shirts on it then started her family and has used it only to sew since then and mostly just mending. It is a 2003 and she is asking $425, she is leaving the country and just wants to get something for it. 
What do you think?
Thanks,
Chrisitne
P.S. I know you like to see creations so here are some things I have made




















This was my take on the Hoop-dee-doo





and it worked


----------



## SallyfromDE

squirrel said:


> When you say twist, do you mean place one over the other with the bottom one showing through?  If so would you sew each seperately or together?
> 
> I just tried that and it looks good!
> 
> Thanks!



It's hard to discribe, you wrap one of the colors around the other. So they twist together. What you've done is good also, gives you a hint of color underneath. 



aboveH20 said:


> Question
> 
> down here, question, please
> 
> I believe I've "heard" y'all discuss a tip/technique/trick for starting 1/4" seams, especially when the fabric tends to be small -- possibly for GA or AG dolls.  I believe it involves tape, but don't know fer sure.  Bottom line goal is to prevent the teeny tiny fabric from being pushed into the black hole.
> 
> Question is quite clear, correct.



Someone had suggested using a peice of tearaway for knits, so I'd think this work for what you have in mind also. I never thought to do anything like using tearaway, and I use it all the time now. Works great. 



dis4harley said:


> Question
> 
> I have a friend that wants me to make an outfit for her soon to be born baby. She wants a top like the one in this pic.I have no idea where to find the material for the top. Can anyone help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She found this pic and sent it to me on facebook. I hope its ok to post, if not let me know and i will take it down.



Looks like someone crocheted the top with some spangles (or whatever they call them) , then used the wholes in the bottm to weave the net through.


----------



## teresajoy

Thanks everyone for the compliments on the Princess dresses, muddy Lyddie, and the kid wash!!! The Kid Was was from the Family Fun magazine. The directions are on their website. It was really quick to make, and they've gotten a lot of fun out of it this summer! 
http://familyfun.go.com/crafts/the-deluxe-kid-wash-709166/

We skipped the gate thing in the front, I just saw that as causing problems. And, we haven't decorated it all fancy like they did. But, still, it's tons of fun! And pretty cheap to make. I think it cost us about $15. 



MouseTriper said:


> Hey Everyone....remember me??  LOL.   Life has been a challenge lately but I am baaaaack and hoping to have more time for the DIS.  Can't wait to see all the new creations you guys have been working on!!!



hmmm.....nope, you don't ring a bell.......




DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Here's my first attempt at uploading pictures (which was a whole lot easier than I expected!!)
> 
> It was suggested that I stop by Indian Land (SC) Walmart, So I did...it started with just a few packages,
> 
> Non-Disney, but Licensed Fabric:$1.99 or $2.11  GI Joe, SpongeBob, Hot Wheels....Thomas seemed to disapear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really didn't stick to my $100 budget yesterday, but oh well!
> 
> I'm so excited about my new stuff....but now I need to figure out where to put it all!!!



OOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! And, look at all those polka dots!!



belle41379 said:


> :



I love the shorts and pajamas!!! 



mkwj said:


> Well this is my 2nd time attemping this post.  I got the first one done and I was somehow logged out and it all erased.
> 
> I attempted my first simply sweet tonight.  It was actually a lot easier than I thought.  I pretty much followed Carla C's exactly.  Didn't want to try to much on my first one.  With the exceptions of a few mistakes I am pretty happy with it.  I forgot to sew the other side of elastic on the straps, and didn't notice until they were already sewn on.  I also think it would have looked better with a ruffle.



This looks absoluely adorable!!! 



mphalens said:


>



You are so cute!!!! I love this dress, you look really wonderful! 


Sapper383 said:


> Some lovely outfits guys
> 
> This is what I've been working on today....it's for Hoop de doo review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the twirl....please excuse the pink petti....she insisted on wearing the pink one and not white


I love this outfit! It's perfect for HDDR


squirrel said:


> I started my Vida dress.  I even tried a new narrow hem foot-wow, is it fun.  I see more ruffles in the future.
> 
> I'm having trouble picking a color for the bottom.  Any opinions?



I don't know, but I do like the way it's turning out. 



aboveH20 said:


> The Molly blouse and CarlaC's stripwork jumper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll try CarlaC's raglan top next.



Awww, she looks adorable!! 



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *had th esewing bug today so i made skirts for the twins Kensleigh & Gracie and lil sister Chloe and a peasent dress for Avery. will ask Elli is she wants a dress or skirt and if she wants it 'like' theirs or vice versa...these are for fall and hoepfully the family reunion in nov. will do cream colored tee's with owls on them for the skirts.
> t
> Avery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonder what to do for the boys????
> *



These are beautiful! 



aidansmommy said:


> So much talent!  I love looking at all the beautiful things you guys make!!!  Here's my little one in the required pillowcase dress-it's my first time posting pics....hope this works!




ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!


kha100399 said:


> beautiful dresses! what pattern is the cinderella dress?



I used the Portrait Peasant pattern by CarlaC and princesified it. I didn't double the peplum, I like the looks of it with just a single layer. 



i12go2wdw said:


> You guys are so amazing, I am thinking of getting into the machine applique world, but we do not have many (any) sewing machine stores around so I think I am going to have to go second hand. I have been looking for over a year now on Craigslist and I think I have found a winner. I know it would be best if I found a new one that would offer classes but I really don't know if I would take the classes anyways, I like to figure things out for myself, I learn more that way.
> So what I am looking at is an older but lighlty used Brother Pacesetter 8500. The seller says she made about 40 embroidered t-shirts on it then started her family and has used it only to sew since then and mostly just mending. It is a 2003 and she is asking $425, she is leaving the country and just wants to get something for it.
> What do you think?
> Thanks,
> Chrisitne
> P.S. I know you like to see creations so here are some things I have made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it worked



I love thee outfits!!!!!!! We love HDDR!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

i12go2wdw said:


> You guys are so amazing, I am thinking of getting into the machine applique world, but we do not have many (any) sewing machine stores around so I think I am going to have to go second hand. I have been looking for over a year now on Craigslist and I think I have found a winner. I know it would be best if I found a new one that would offer classes but I really don't know if I would take the classes anyways, I like to figure things out for myself, I learn more that way.
> So what I am looking at is an older but lighlty used Brother Pacesetter 8500. The seller says she made about 40 embroidered t-shirts on it then started her family and has used it only to sew since then and mostly just mending. It is a 2003 and she is asking $425, she is leaving the country and just wants to get something for it.
> What do you think?
> Thanks,
> Chrisitne
> P.S. I know you like to see creations so here are some things I have made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my take on the Hoop-dee-doo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it worked



I don't know anything about that machine.  I would just find out how to check stitch count b/c I find it hard to believe that anyone would get a machine and make only 40 shirts with it.  I've owned my machine for 2+ months and have made 24 shirts that I can think of off the top of my head and at least 13 designs on clothes.  The price sounds good though.  What is the hoop size?

You can also order your machines via the internet -- I think most of us have gotten ours that way.  I have never taken any classes.  Most everything I have learned is from this board and a little bit of internet research.

I love your clothes -- your AK dress reminds me so much of the dress I made my dd for AK:





I originally made a zebra Mickey head yo-yo for it like the zebra one you have on the center of your bodice, but then I changed it to the dangling stuffed Mickey heads.


----------



## i12go2wdw

VBAndrea said:


> I don't know anything about that machine.  I would just find out how to check stitch count b/c I find it hard to believe that anyone would get a machine and make only 40 shirts with it.  I've owned my machine for 2+ months and have made 24 shirts that I can think of off the top of my head and at least 13 designs on clothes.  The price sounds good though.  What is the hoop size?
> 
> You can also order your machines via the internet -- I think most of us have gotten ours that way.  I have never taken any classes.  Most everything I have learned is from this board and a little bit of internet research.
> 
> I love your clothes -- your AK dress reminds me so much of the dress I made my dd for AK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally made a zebra Mickey head yo-yo for it like the zebra one you have on the center of your bodice, but then I changed it to the dangling stuffed Mickey heads.




Your dress probably inspired me!! Thank you!!
I did ask the seller for the stitch count but she was not sure how to find it, she called the sewing centre near her and they said the technition would have to open the machine to check.
Here is the add, not sure if they will allow this or not but it has a big embroidery area, 6 by 10 I think, you can see the hoops in one of the pictures
http://victoria.en.craigslist.ca/art/2498485205.html


----------



## cogero

With that machine I think you are limited to design cards. I don't think you wuold be able to download designs from the internet.


----------



## Granna4679

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hey everyone - question for ya. If you were making a feliz do you appliqué before cutting your pieces or after the overdress is sewn together?  And which would you prefer - doing one whole scene or 3 separate ones?



I would definitely applique it before cutting out.  Sometimes the appliques don't center where they are suppose to...that way you can center the applique on your fold or something before cutting.  I have actually done it both ways and it works fine but just in case...

As for the scene...I have done 3 separate machine appliques on the bottom portion of the overskirt but I prefer the look of one larger applique in the middle.  I am actually working on one now.  I hope to be finished in a day or so and will post the pictures.



i12go2wdw said:


> You guys are so amazing, I am thinking of getting into the machine applique world, but we do not have many (any) sewing machine stores around so I think I am going to have to go second hand. I have been looking for over a year now on Craigslist and I think I have found a winner. I know it would be best if I found a new one that would offer classes but I really don't know if I would take the classes anyways, I like to figure things out for myself, I learn more that way.
> So what I am looking at is an older but lighlty used Brother Pacesetter 8500. The seller says she made about 40 embroidered t-shirts on it then started her family and has used it only to sew since then and mostly just mending. It is a 2003 and she is asking $425, she is leaving the country and just wants to get something for it.
> What do you think?
> Thanks,
> Chrisitne
> P.S. I know you like to see creations so here are some things I have made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my take on the Hoop-dee-doo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it worked



All very cute.  Love the HDDR outfit!

Here are the outfits I have been working on for the last couple weeks.  

First of all, I made a couple of these last year.  I just finished 2 more for customers so I though I would post again for all of the new dis'ers.









I also made these for another customer.  It was my first time to use the Zoe pattern and I am in love....a little tedious with all the ruffles but I loved the end result.  I will be making more of these...





And a Fancy Nancy Dress (using the Cathy pattern from CarlaC).





And for my daughter's baby shower this weekend, I made this (I know it isn't sewing related but just had to share).  She is doing the baby room in all ducks so we are carrying that theme out for the shower.






Thanks for looking


----------



## miprender

squirrel said:


> I started my Vida dress.  I even tried a new narrow hem foot-wow, is it fun.  I see more ruffles in the future.
> 
> I'm having trouble picking a color for the bottom.  Any opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



That is going to be a cute dress.



aboveH20 said:


> As you'll recall, I'm not one to complain so yesterday I made no mention of scorched fingertips from steam ironing, blurred vision from itsy bitsy seams, or ear drum damage due to foul language.  Boy-o-boy doll clothes are small!
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out little details like seams, closures, and fit.  The first thing I made for Dorrrine was a blouse to 1. cover up her "cloth", 2. go with the Molly jumper, and 3. go with the stripwork jumper.  The good news is that the stripwork jumper doesn't seem as big when it has a blouse under it.  The blouse is another Molly pattern, from the AG site, and as previously pointed out, their patterns are severely lacking in clairty and completeness.
> 
> I'm still a little askeered of Dorrrine.  I've never paid that much money for anything in my entire life, so as you'll see her hair is still in the hair net.  (Although it keeps getting stuck in velcro so I'll probably take it off soon.)
> 
> The Molly blouse and jumper -- darn plaid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Molly blouse and CarlaC's stripwork jumper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll try CarlaC's raglan top next.



Very nice but where is GINGER? in case you missed the first time



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *had th esewing bug today so i made skirts for the twins Kensleigh & Gracie and lil sister Chloe and a peasent dress for Avery. will ask Elli is she wants a dress or skirt and if she wants it 'like' theirs or vice versa...these are for fall and hoepfully the family reunion in nov. will do cream colored tee's with owls on them for the skirts.
> 
> Avery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonder what to do for the boys????
> *


Nice



aidansmommy said:


> So much talent!  I love looking at all the beautiful things you guys make!!!  Here's my little one in the required pillowcase dress-it's my first time posting pics....hope this works!



So cute. I have that fabric too.



DMGeurts said:


> I'll bet that Cheryl forgot all about her now that she has Dorrrine.
> D~







Rockygirl1 said:


> So in my google search, I found this:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/CreativeCutsFabricandCrafts?v=app_10442206389
> 
> Looks like it might be a list of stores that have precuts???? The closest to me are over an hour away  Do-able... but I am leaving on Thursday for our youth group mission trip.  I have WAY too much to do between now and then! (Most of it involves getting things ready to leave DH at home with 2 DD's!)
> 
> Maybe when I get back....



 None in RI and the closest one in Mass is about 1/2 hr away.



aksunshine said:


> Better late than never!! Hoping my computer is fixed soon!







Granna4679 said:


> With all this talk about AG dolls, I decided to take my DGDs to the one in Dallas.  We are going Aug 6 and they are so excited.  I have had so many orders that I haven't been able to make them an outfit to wear so my DD decided she would make them each a skirt and hairbow and I will make matching shirts.  Saw the first set done this weekend.  They are going to look so cute.  I will wait and post pics from trip.  My oldest has the AG doll Mia  (because HER name is Mia) from a couple years ago but will get a new one and my youngest DGD will get to pick out her first one!  I think I am more excited than they are  .



 Can't wait to see all the AG creations you will be making. Because you know that your granddaughters will be requesting you to make some outfits for them.



i12go2wdw said:


> You guys are so amazing, I am thinking of getting into the machine applique world, but we do not have many (any) sewing machine stores around so I think I am going to have to go second hand. I have been looking for over a year now on Craigslist and I think I have found a winner. I know it would be best if I found a new one that would offer classes but I really don't know if I would take the classes anyways, I like to figure things out for myself, I learn more that way.
> So what I am looking at is an older but lighlty used Brother Pacesetter 8500. The seller says she made about 40 embroidered t-shirts on it then started her family and has used it only to sew since then and mostly just mending. It is a 2003 and she is asking $425, she is leaving the country and just wants to get something for it.
> What do you think?
> Thanks,
> Chrisitne
> P.S. I know you like to see creations so here are some things I have made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my take on the Hoop-dee-doo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it worked



Great pics posted. 

Like Andrea said I would be leery of how the stitch count is. 



VBAndrea said:


> I love your clothes -- your AK dress reminds me so much of the dress I made my dd for AK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally made a zebra Mickey head yo-yo for it like the zebra one you have on the center of your bodice, but then I changed it to the dangling stuffed Mickey heads.



I never saw that one before. That is an awesome dress.


----------



## turtlegirl25

I can't wait for school to start!!  Yes, you heard me right.  Our FACS (Family and Consumer Science .. AKA .. Home Ec) classes use an embroidery machine when they make duffle bags.  I have no idea which model or make, but I just thought of it this morning!!  Woohoo.  I'll have to start buttering up to the teacher, who happens to be a good friend.


----------



## Meshell2002

T-rox said:


> thanks for the answers to my question a page back. i didnt even think of glittery thread.  was hoping someone knew how to apply rhinestones or crystals to denim ( without a bedazzler lol) . i really like the idea of glitterry thread. thanks



I have seen the big sew on rhinestones at HL and JA.



aboveH20 said:


> Do you mean cut a piece of stabilizer about 1" by 2" and put that under the fabric, sew, and then tear it off?  Tearaway stabilizer seems like a good idea.



yes, u got it



i12go2wdw said:


> You guys are so amazing, I am thinking of getting into the machine applique world, but we do not have many (any) sewing machine stores around so I think I am going to have to go second hand. I have been looking for over a year now on Craigslist and I think I have found a winner. I know it would be best if I found a new one that would offer classes but I really don't know if I would take the classes anyways, I like to figure things out for myself, I learn more that way.
> So what I am looking at is an older but lighlty used Brother Pacesetter 8500. The seller says she made about 40 embroidered t-shirts on it then started her family and has used it only to sew since then and mostly just mending. It is a 2003 and she is asking $425, she is leaving the country and just wants to get something for it.
> What do you think?
> Thanks,
> Chrisitne
> P.S. I know you like to see creations so here are some things I have made
> This was my take on the Hoop-dee-doo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it worked



The dresses are adorable I love the red gingham. I know nothing about Brother machines (i have a different brand).....if this machine only takes cards and does not do direct downloads I think I would look somewhere else. My machine is from 2002 and it only takes the card (i bought it before i had kids and the magic box to go with it)....it would be an additional expense for you to get more hardware/ software to get to use downloads....by the time you spent the 300-400 in software you could just get a newer machine that did downloads to begin with. GL!


----------



## miprender

Granna4679 said:


> Here are the outfits I have been working on for the last couple weeks.
> 
> First of all, I made a couple of these last year.  I just finished 2 more for customers so I though I would post again for all of the new dis'ers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made these for another customer.  It was my first time to use the Zoe pattern and I am in love....a little tedious with all the ruffles but I loved the end result.  I will be making more of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Fancy Nancy Dress (using the Cathy pattern from CarlaC).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my daughter's baby shower this weekend, I made this (I know it isn't sewing related but just had to share).  She is doing the baby room in all ducks so we are carrying that theme out for the shower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking



WOW Those are amazing.


----------



## cogero

Granna4679 said:


> Here are the outfits I have been working on for the last couple weeks.
> 
> First of all, I made a couple of these last year.  I just finished 2 more for customers so I though I would post again for all of the new dis'ers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made these for another customer.  It was my first time to use the Zoe pattern and I am in love....a little tedious with all the ruffles but I loved the end result.  I will be making more of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Fancy Nancy Dress (using the Cathy pattern from CarlaC).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my daughter's baby shower this weekend, I made this (I know it isn't sewing related but just had to share).  She is doing the baby room in all ducks so we are carrying that theme out for the shower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking



Annita I love the dresses. I love the Cathy pattern it is adorable.

Also love all the duckies


----------



## VBAndrea

i12go2wdw said:


> Your dress probably inspired me!! Thank you!!
> I did ask the seller for the stitch count but she was not sure how to find it, she called the sewing centre near her and they said the technition would have to open the machine to check.
> Here is the add, not sure if they will allow this or not but it has a big embroidery area, 6 by 10 I think, you can see the hoops in one of the pictures
> http://victoria.en.craigslist.ca/art/2498485205.html


I think I was inspired by a dress I saw on etsy!   I just serged my points though and some of them are coming unraveled -- not sure how b/c they are stitched at the seams and then reserged.  

I agree with the others about the machine -- if you can not download designs off the internet to put on the machine it will really limit you.  Many of us have the Brother PE 770 which you can get for less than $650.  Of course you have to buy supplies as well.  I did look it up and the hoop size is almost 6 x 11 for the large hoop.



Granna4679 said:


> Here are the outfits I have been working on for the last couple weeks.
> 
> First of all, I made a couple of these last year.  I just finished 2 more for customers so I though I would post again for all of the new dis'ers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made these for another customer.  It was my first time to use the Zoe pattern and I am in love....a little tedious with all the ruffles but I loved the end result.  I will be making more of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Fancy Nancy Dress (using the Cathy pattern from CarlaC).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my daughter's baby shower this weekend, I made this (I know it isn't sewing related but just had to share).  She is doing the baby room in all ducks so we are carrying that theme out for the shower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


Beautiful work Anita!!!!  And I love the baby cake -- and IMO it is indeed sewing related 



miprender said:


> Very nice but where is GINGER? in case you missed the first time
> 
> I never saw that one before. That is an awesome dress.


I don't think that was large enough or bright enough.
*WHERE* *IS* *GINGER**????*

That dress is almost 2 years old -- it was for our December 2009 trip.


----------



## aboveH20

Just a quickie.  If you see the time you'll realize they'll be by soon with the pill cart and shortly thereafter tuck us in bed. 



VBAndrea said:


> Don't forget on Carla's blog she has a free pattern for t's for AG dolls.  I printed it out and bought the supplies I didn't have.  I punched holes in the pattern and have it in my binder.  It is likely collecting dust as I type.



*Thank you.*  I found it and made one.  It is tres easy.  (I developed a French accent in NYC.)   Photos tomorrow.



cogero said:


> Love the outfits. Though I think you need to take the hairnet off.



Why, thank you.  I _am _getting closer to taking off the hair net.  Wish I could find one with beads like my grandmother used to wear.



DMGeurts said:


> Yes, I did notice.  You don't think she did anything to her - do you?
> 
> D~



You don't think one r-ed Dorine has anything to do with it, do you? 



VBAndrea said:


> I hope she has Ginger on display in her sewing area wearing her famous one of a kind pillow case dress. But I keep thinking *recycling bin* for some reason.  I have Ginger's cousin in my frig right now -- made some sangria yesterday that called for GA.  Please tell me I am not obligated to make it a pillow case dress.  I way too many other projects to do.



  recycling bin???



miprender said:


> Very nice but where is GINGER? in case you missed the first time



Not to worry.  I'll be checking video surveilance cameras first thing in the morning.  She can't be far. 



Meshell2002 said:


> I used scraps of stabilizer....like water soluable or tear away, if you don't have any freezer paper would tear off easy....this also works for starting knits if your needle plate is on the big side.



Such a simple tip, but that made all the difference.  I just finished a t-shrit and easy fit pants.  It was so much easier without the fabric being sucked into the little hole!


----------



## squirrel

VBAndrea said:


> I agree with the others about the machine -- if you can not download designs off the internet to put on the machine it will really limit you.  Many of us have the Brother PE 770 which you can get for less than $650.  Of course you have to buy supplies as well.  I did look it up and the hoop size is almost 6 x 11 for the large hoop.



She is up in Canada.  Choices are a little more limiting up here.

I decided I'm saving up for the Brother PE 770.  I will have it shipped somewhere down in the US and then pick it up.  Ideally, it would be best if I can arrange it after a trip to WDW, then I won't have to worry so much about duty.


----------



## aidansmommy

Granna4679 said:


> Here are the outfits I have been working on for the last couple weeks.
> 
> First of all, I made a couple of these last year.  I just finished 2 more for customers so I though I would post again for all of the new dis'ers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made these for another customer.  It was my first time to use the Zoe pattern and I am in love....a little tedious with all the ruffles but I loved the end result.  I will be making more of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Fancy Nancy Dress (using the Cathy pattern from CarlaC).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my daughter's baby shower this weekend, I made this (I know it isn't sewing related but just had to share).  She is doing the baby room in all ducks so we are carrying that theme out for the shower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking





I LOVE these!!!  Thanks for sharing!!!  The top one is amazing and the fancy nancy one is adorable!!!

Here's some jammer pants that I made(before I found the easy fits) for my son....he's a four year old boy and "becomes" spider man when he wears these.....attemping to crawl up the walls and all.






Thanks everyone for all the warm welcomes!!!


----------



## DMGeurts

i12go2wdw said:


> You guys are so amazing, I am thinking of getting into the machine applique world, but we do not have many (any) sewing machine stores around so I think I am going to have to go second hand. I have been looking for over a year now on Craigslist and I think I have found a winner. I know it would be best if I found a new one that would offer classes but I really don't know if I would take the classes anyways, I like to figure things out for myself, I learn more that way.
> So what I am looking at is an older but lighlty used Brother Pacesetter 8500. The seller says she made about 40 embroidered t-shirts on it then started her family and has used it only to sew since then and mostly just mending. It is a 2003 and she is asking $425, she is leaving the country and just wants to get something for it.
> What do you think?
> Thanks,
> Chrisitne
> P.S. I know you like to see creations so here are some things I have made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my take on the Hoop-dee-doo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it worked



AGain - like everyone else said, the stitch count is important, so is being able to download from the internet (there are so many cute things out there).

Also, your outfits are incredible - love the hoopdedoo!



VBAndrea said:


> I love your clothes -- your AK dress reminds me so much of the dress I made my dd for AK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally made a zebra Mickey head yo-yo for it like the zebra one you have on the center of your bodice, but then I changed it to the dangling stuffed Mickey heads.



Love this dress... but I think the picture should be bigger...  can't see a thing with out my glasses...  Do you have one of your dd standing up?  I want to see the whole dress.  



Granna4679 said:


> I would definitely applique it before cutting out.  Sometimes the appliques don't center where they are suppose to...that way you can center the applique on your fold or something before cutting.  I have actually done it both ways and it works fine but just in case...
> 
> As for the scene...I have done 3 separate machine appliques on the bottom portion of the overskirt but I prefer the look of one larger applique in the middle.  I am actually working on one now.  I hope to be finished in a day or so and will post the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> All very cute.  Love the HDDR outfit!
> 
> Here are the outfits I have been working on for the last couple weeks.
> 
> First of all, I made a couple of these last year.  I just finished 2 more for customers so I though I would post again for all of the new dis'ers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made these for another customer.  It was my first time to use the Zoe pattern and I am in love....a little tedious with all the ruffles but I loved the end result.  I will be making more of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Fancy Nancy Dress (using the Cathy pattern from CarlaC).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my daughter's baby shower this weekend, I made this (I know it isn't sewing related but just had to share).  She is doing the baby room in all ducks so we are carrying that theme out for the shower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking



OMG!!!  I've been tinkering with this idea in dolly size - I must have seen one of yours at one time or another to give me the idea...  LOVE THESE!!!!  Curious - how did you do the castle - hand applique?



squirrel said:


> She is up in Canada.  Choices are a little more limiting up here.
> 
> I decided I'm saving up for the Brother PE 770.  I will have it shipped somewhere down in the US and then pick it up.  Ideally, it would be best if I can arrange it after a trip to WDW, then I won't have to worry so much about duty.



So, I've thought really long and hard about this....  and what I've decided to do is offer to let you ship it to my house.  You can keep it here as long as you need to.  I will even test everything out for you  - you know - just to make sure it works n' all.  Then, when you are ready for it, just holler, and Patience and I will invite your over for cookies n' stuff and you can have your machine.  Really, you can keep it here as long as you need to.  

D~


----------



## cogero

Finished a pirate outfit for DS and started stitching out a Lightening McQueen shirt for DS to go with a pair of shorts that are cut out but I am too tired to finish now LMAO.

I will post pictures when both are done.

I think I have like 10 or 12 more outfits between the kids. It would help if I stopped making the list longer.


----------



## mkwj

I went to hobby lobby this morning to get some material to use for our trip.  I was very excited to come across the TK Snow White.   I have no idea what i am going to use it for, but ever since I saw it I knew I had to have it.  I also wanted some blue with stars for Hollywood Studios and they had some.  It was perfect.  I got a couple of others too.  I left there feeling so good.  




Granna4679 said:


> First of all, I made a couple of these last year.  I just finished 2 more for customers so I though I would post again for all of the new dis'ers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made these for another customer.  It was my first time to use the Zoe pattern and I am in love....a little tedious with all the ruffles but I loved the end result.  I will be making more of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Fancy Nancy Dress (using the Cathy pattern from CarlaC).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my daughter's baby shower this weekend, I made this (I know it isn't sewing related but just had to share).  She is doing the baby room in all ducks so we are carrying that theme out for the shower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking



These are just beautiful.  I  the castle dress.  



cogero said:


> I think I have like 10 or 12 more outfits between the kids. It would help if I stopped making the list longer.



I know how you feel.  I keep telling myself they do not need 3 custom outfits a day.


----------



## squirrel

DMGeurts said:


> So, I've thought really long and hard about this....  and what I've decided to do is offer to let you ship it to my house.  You can keep it here as long as you need to.  I will even test everything out for you  - you know - just to make sure it works n' all.  Then, when you are ready for it, just holler, and Patience and I will invite your over for cookies n' stuff and you can have your machine.  Really, you can keep it here as long as you need to.
> 
> D~



Do you live in WA?  I don't think I will drive all over the US to get my embroidery machine.  Will you include all the thread that you purchase for it?  Will you give me lessons when I arrive to pick it up?

I doubt I will have the money before this trip is over.


----------



## Granna4679

miprender said:


> Can't wait to see all the AG creations you will be making. Because you know that your granddaughters will be requesting you to make some outfits for them.



I am sure there will be lots of matching outfits for DGDs and AG dolls.  



miprender said:


> WOW Those are amazing.



Thank you!



cogero said:


> Annita I love the dresses. I love the Cathy pattern it is adorable.
> 
> Also love all the duckies



Thanks!



VBAndrea said:


> Beautiful work Anita!!!!  And I love the baby cake -- and IMO it is indeed sewing related



Thank you.  I am about "ducky'ed out".  I have spent the past 2 months making everything I can think of for her baby room with ducky fabric, duck appliques, etc.  Can't wait to get it all together and take pics.



aidansmommy said:


> I LOVE these!!!  Thanks for sharing!!!  The top one is amazing and the fancy nancy one is adorable!!!
> 
> Here's some jammer pants that I made(before I found the easy fits) for my son....he's a four year old boy and "becomes" spider man when he wears these.....attemping to crawl up the walls and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the warm welcomes!!!



Thank you.  

Your little one is adorable.  I bet he makes a super cute  spiderman! 



DMGeurts said:


> OMG!!!  I've been tinkering with this idea in dolly size - I must have seen one of yours at one time or another to give me the idea...  LOVE THESE!!!!  Curious - how did you do the castle - hand applique?
> 
> D~



Yes, the castle is hand appliqued...the Walt & Mickey are Heather's designs.
Thank you!



mkwj said:


> These are just beautiful.  I  the castle dress.



Thank you.


----------



## squirrel

Help!

On the front page the link to Heather Sue's Applique Tutorial doesn't work.  Anyone have the link?  I need to bookmark it-I use it everytime I need to do an applique!


----------



## i12go2wdw

squirrel said:


> She is up in Canada.  Choices are a little more limiting up here.
> 
> I decided I'm saving up for the Brother PE 770.  I will have it shipped somewhere down in the US and then pick it up.  Ideally, it would be best if I can arrange it after a trip to WDW, then I won't have to worry so much about duty.



Do you know where you will order it from, I know there is a sewing and vaccuum place near the Joanns in Bellingham but I don't know which brand of machines they sell do you?


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Good Evening all!!

I wanted to let those of you that asked, I did get a few things listed in my Etsy store...and will be listing more in the next day 

Its been a long last couple of days as my boyfriend was admitted to the cardiac unit today as he was having severe chest pain and shortness of breath...

And the biggest bummer is I had to CANCEL my Disney trip we should be leaving on Wednesday as you can see from my ticker...circumstances beyond my control...thank goodness my daughter had NO idea we were going so the only one with a broken heart is me right now....


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Here's a couple of things that I finished for a Big Give recently.  These aren't the best pics because I took them with my cell phone.

The outfits for the girls are the same.  Now Alexa wants one, lol.






T-shirts for the parents of the wish child.






I had wanted to add "Just keep swimming" under Dory and "Fish are friends, not food" under Bruce but I just ran out of time.  Work is just interfering with my sewing time way too much lately!


----------



## squirrel

i12go2wdw said:


> Do you know where you will order it from, I know there is a sewing and vaccuum place near the Joanns in Bellingham but I don't know which brand of machines they sell do you?



No I don't know.

I was going to order it from Amazon.com, I think their price was better than  Home Shopping Network.

Amazon has a few different pkgs.  Not sure what one to get, when I have the $.  Might be better getting just the PE-770 and then add some extra hoops and thread.  Not sure but I think there is some software or something that you need to get also.


----------



## mphalens

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Good Evening all!!
> 
> I wanted to let those of you that asked, I did get a few things listed in my Etsy store...and will be listing more in the next day
> 
> Its been a long last couple of days as my boyfriend was admitted to the cardiac unit today as he was having severe chest pain and shortness of breath...
> 
> And the biggest bummer is I had to CANCEL my Disney trip we should be leaving on Wednesday as you can see from my ticker...circumstances beyond my control...thank goodness my daughter had NO idea we were going so the only one with a broken heart is me right now....


I'm so sorry about your trip!!! 
I'd love your Etsy store name - could you please pm me ??? Thanks!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I lost a huge multi-quote but just wanted to say that there have been so many great things posted lately. 

I adore that little Parisian Feliz-how cute is that?  Where did you find the Parisian designs?

There are so many other things I want to comment on but I'm at work and probably shouldn't be hanging out here!


----------



## miprender

squirrel said:


> She is up in Canada.  Choices are a little more limiting up here.
> 
> I decided I'm saving up for the Brother PE 770.  I will have it shipped somewhere down in the US and then pick it up.  Ideally, it would be best if I can arrange it after a trip to WDW, then I won't have to worry so much about duty.



You could always order it from Walmart and have it shipped to the Orlando one and pick it up then



aidansmommy said:


> Here's some jammer pants that I made(before I found the easy fits) for my son....he's a four year old boy and "becomes" spider man when he wears these.....attemping to crawl up the walls and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the warm welcomes!!!



Cute



DMGeurts said:


> So, I've thought really long and hard about this....  and what I've decided to do is offer to let you ship it to my house.  You can keep it here as long as you need to.  I will even test everything out for you  - you know - just to make sure it works n' all.  Then, when you are ready for it, just holler, and Patience and I will invite your over for cookies n' stuff and you can have your machine.  Really, you can keep it here as long as you need to.
> 
> D~



D you are so sweet. No wonder Cheryl named her doll after you. To even test it to make sure it works is just going the extra mile



cogero said:


> I think I have like 10 or 12 more outfits between the kids. It would help if I stopped making the list longer.



It is hard to stop. I couldn't believe how I kept adding things and then every time I saw some fabric I liked I wanted to make something else with it. I am glad that I ran out of time because I don't know how many more I would have made.



mom2prettyprincess said:


> Good Evening all!!
> 
> I wanted to let those of you that asked, I did get a few things listed in my Etsy store...and will be listing more in the next day
> 
> Its been a long last couple of days as my boyfriend was admitted to the cardiac unit today as he was having severe chest pain and shortness of breath...
> 
> And the biggest bummer is I had to CANCEL my Disney trip we should be leaving on Wednesday as you can see from my ticker...circumstances beyond my control...thank goodness my daughter had NO idea we were going so the only one with a broken heart is me right now....



 We are leaving tomorrow too so a big  and how scary for your boyfriend. I hope everything will work out.  PM your name of your shop too or you can put it in your siggie at the bottom.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here's a couple of things that I finished for a Big Give recently.  These aren't the best pics because I took them with my cell phone.
> 
> The outfits for the girls are the same.  Now Alexa wants one, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-shirts for the parents of the wish child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had wanted to add "Just keep swimming" under Dory and "Fish are friends, not food" under Bruce but I just ran out of time.  Work is just interfering with my sewing time way too much lately!



So cute. I used some of those designs on my outfits too.


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> Just a quickie.  If you see the time you'll realize they'll be by soon with the pill cart and shortly thereafter tuck us in bed.
> 
> *Thank you.*  I found it and made one.  It is tres easy.  (I developed a French accent in NYC.)   Photos tomorrow.


Wow!!!  I'm really impressed by your skills.  I had no idea that you could tell time!

Are you sure you were in NYC?  I think you might have swung by Canada by mistake.  Or did you go via plane?  Did you happen to see a big tower in the city you went to possible labeled "Eiffel?"  I know you said you went by train, but for someone like you you I could see how easily you might mix up plane and train.  We all understand.

Seriously, how long did it take to make the t?  I have saved some old shirts of mine to upcycle into shirts for Sam, but have too many other things on my list first.  I have two Insas that have been sitting around for weeks now b/c they both need trim -- which I have to go buy.  The kids might be in for a treat today b/c I do need a couple of things for my BG.  I wanted to go to Joann's last night when dh got home from work but he came home two hours later than normal and threw my schedule all wacko!



squirrel said:


> She is up in Canada.  Choices are a little more limiting up here.
> 
> I decided I'm saving up for the Brother PE 770.  I will have it shipped somewhere down in the US and then pick it up.  Ideally, it would be best if I can arrange it after a trip to WDW, then I won't have to worry so much about duty.


Oh I didn't realize that -- I guess free shipping is out then?!  And I have no clue how duty works, but I imagine it adds adds up.



aidansmommy said:


> Here's some jammer pants that I made(before I found the easy fits) for my son....he's a four year old boy and "becomes" spider man when he wears these.....attemping to crawl up the walls and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the warm welcomes!!!


Cute jammies and cute son!



DMGeurts said:


> Love this dress... but I think the picture should be bigger...  can't see a thing with out my glasses...  Do you have one of your dd standing up?  I want to see the whole dress.
> 
> D~


Here is a pic I took of the dress before she ever wore it.  I know I have some of her standing up but they are on the old computer so I would have to go search.  If this pic doesn't help you out let me know and I'll go add some other pics to photobucket:
oops -edited that since it didn't copy the first time!







squirrel said:


> Help!
> 
> On the front page the link to Heather Sue's Applique Tutorial doesn't work.  Anyone have the link?  I need to bookmark it-I use it everytime I need to do an applique!


It's somewhere in this blog:
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/
If the link doesn't work you need to open it under a different browser.  The links do not work for me in IE or AOL, but I think they work in Safari.




mom2prettyprincess said:


> Good Evening all!!
> 
> I wanted to let those of you that asked, I did get a few things listed in my Etsy store...and will be listing more in the next day
> 
> Its been a long last couple of days as my boyfriend was admitted to the cardiac unit today as he was having severe chest pain and shortness of breath...
> 
> And the biggest bummer is I had to CANCEL my Disney trip we should be leaving on Wednesday as you can see from my ticker...circumstances beyond my control...thank goodness my daughter had NO idea we were going so the only one with a broken heart is me right now....


I am sorry to hear about your boyfriend.  I hope he recovers quickly and that it's nothing serious.  So sorry you had to cancel the trip, but you are right, good thing dd didn't know about it!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here's a couple of things that I finished for a Big Give recently.  These aren't the best pics because I took them with my cell phone.
> 
> The outfits for the girls are the same.  Now Alexa wants one, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-shirts for the parents of the wish child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had wanted to add "Just keep swimming" under Dory and "Fish are friends, not food" under Bruce but I just ran out of time.  Work is just interfering with my sewing time way too much lately!


Absolutely fabulous.  I love all the outfits that were done for this give.  Madison and family are going to look smashing!


----------



## DMGeurts

squirrel said:


> Do you live in WA?  I don't think I will drive all over the US to get my embroidery machine.  Will you include all the thread that you purchase for it?  Will you give me lessons when I arrive to pick it up?
> 
> I doubt I will have the money before this trip is over.



I am sorry - I do not live in WA...  I do live in MN though - so theoretically I'm pretty close to th Canadian border - even if I am a bit east of you.  But don't worry, you can keep the machine here as long as you need to, just when ever you find the time to swing by - feel free to pick her up.  I might have to keep the thread I buy for it (I haven't decided yet), but I would be happy to give you lessons.  



mom2prettyprincess said:


> Good Evening all!!
> 
> I wanted to let those of you that asked, I did get a few things listed in my Etsy store...and will be listing more in the next day
> 
> Its been a long last couple of days as my boyfriend was admitted to the cardiac unit today as he was having severe chest pain and shortness of breath...
> 
> And the biggest bummer is I had to CANCEL my Disney trip we should be leaving on Wednesday as you can see from my ticker...circumstances beyond my control...thank goodness my daughter had NO idea we were going so the only one with a broken heart is me right now....



I am so sorry about your boyfriend.   I will be thinking of both of you.  And I am sorry about your Disney trip - I hope you are able to go soon.  I will be looking at your Etsy store in a few minutes here.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here's a couple of things that I finished for a Big Give recently.  These aren't the best pics because I took them with my cell phone.
> 
> The outfits for the girls are the same.  Now Alexa wants one, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-shirts for the parents of the wish child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had wanted to add "Just keep swimming" under Dory and "Fish are friends, not food" under Bruce but I just ran out of time.  Work is just interfering with my sewing time way too much lately!



Absolutely adorable!!



miprender said:


> D you are so sweet. No wonder Cheryl named her doll after you. To even test it to make sure it works is just going the extra mile
> 
> .



  You just made me blush - how nice of you to say.



VBAndrea said:


> Wow!!!  I'm really impressed by your skills.  I had no idea that you could tell time!
> 
> Are you sure you were in NYC?  I think you might have swung by Canada by mistake.  Or did you go via plane?  Did you happen to see a big tower in the city you went to possible labeled "Eiffel?"  I know you said you went by train, but for someone like you you I could see how easily you might mix up plane and train.  We all understand.



We are a very understanding bunch of gals (and Tom).



VBAndrea said:


> Seriously, how long did it take to make the t?  I have saved some old shirts of mine to upcycle into shirts for Sam, but have too many other things on my list first.  I have two Insas that have been sitting around for weeks now b/c they both need trim -- which I have to go buy.  The kids might be in for a treat today b/c I do need a couple of things for my BG.  I wanted to go to Joann's last night when dh got home from work but he came home two hours later than normal and threw my schedule all wacko!



I have to go to JoAnns today too.  We are in a major heat wave - so I plan to be there immdeiately when the store opens and home asap.  But I have all these darned coupons to use...    And I ordered a bunch of thread the other day - to avoid a trip to JoAnn's.  Well the shop called me last night and said that one of my spools is out of stock - out of all the thread I ordered - wouldn't you know that it's the one color I am waiting on to finish up my give.  Grrr....  So, off I go.




VBAndrea said:


> Here is a pic I took of the dress before she ever wore it.  I know I have some of her standing up but they are on the old computer so I would have to go search.  If this pic doesn't help you out let me know and I'll go add some other pics to photobucket:



Don't go searching for it for me - but if you ever find yourself digging through your old computer, could you upload on to Photobucket of your dd standing up (or of the whole dress) - I am just having issues visualizing how the mickey heads are attached to the dress and how they hang.  Does that make sense?  It's such an adorable dress!



As I said earlier in my post - I have to go to JoAnn's this morning.  Then I hope to finish up my BG project.  That's all I am doing today.  

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

Fabric.com has Disney fabric for 15% off through Midnight tonight Eastern time...


Nini


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Granna4679 said:


> I would definitely applique it before cutting out.  Sometimes the appliques don't center where they are suppose to...that way you can center the applique on your fold or something before cutting.  I have actually done it both ways and it works fine but just in case...
> 
> As for the scene...I have done 3 separate machine appliques on the bottom portion of the overskirt but I prefer the look of one larger applique in the middle.  I am actually working on one now.  I hope to be finished in a day or so and will post the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> All very cute.  Love the HDDR outfit!
> 
> Here are the outfits I have been working on for the last couple weeks.
> 
> First of all, I made a couple of these last year.  I just finished 2 more for customers so I though I would post again for all of the new dis'ers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made these for another customer.  It was my first time to use the Zoe pattern and I am in love....a little tedious with all the ruffles but I loved the end result.  I will be making more of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Fancy Nancy Dress (using the Cathy pattern from CarlaC).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my daughter's baby shower this weekend, I made this (I know it isn't sewing related but just had to share).  She is doing the baby room in all ducks so we are carrying that theme out for the shower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


*love it all but that diaper cake is too cute! *


----------



## cogero

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Good Evening all!!
> 
> I wanted to let those of you that asked, I did get a few things listed in my Etsy store...and will be listing more in the next day
> 
> Its been a long last couple of days as my boyfriend was admitted to the cardiac unit today as he was having severe chest pain and shortness of breath...
> 
> And the biggest bummer is I had to CANCEL my Disney trip we should be leaving on Wednesday as you can see from my ticker...circumstances beyond my control...thank goodness my daughter had NO idea we were going so the only one with a broken heart is me right now....



So sorry you had to cancel your trip.  Prayers being sent your way.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here's a couple of things that I finished for a Big Give recently.  These aren't the best pics because I took them with my cell phone.
> 
> The outfits for the girls are the same.  Now Alexa wants one, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-shirts for the parents of the wish child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had wanted to add "Just keep swimming" under Dory and "Fish are friends, not food" under Bruce but I just ran out of time.  Work is just interfering with my sewing time way too much lately!



I love those nemo outfits.

Off to get the boy to school and I am trying to decide if I should go to the gym do a workout at home or go and sew LOL.

I have to take my mom to work since she isn;t ready to drive yet and I think I may check out the Fabric.com sale.


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> Don't go searching for it for me - but if you ever find yourself digging through your old computer, could you upload on to Photobucket of your dd standing up (or of the whole dress) - I am just having issues visualizing how the mickey heads are attached to the dress and how they hang.  Does that make sense?  It's such an adorable dress!
> 
> D~


the pic didn't copy from photobucket (which gives me fits most days -- behaves worse than Cheryl dos) so I edited my original post but this is the photo of the dress (ds's t has the AK train on it, not that you care!):


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> the pic didn't copy from photobucket (which gives me fits most days -- behaves worse than Cheryl dos) so I edited my original post but this is the photo of the dress (ds's t has the AK train on it, not that you care!):



Oooh - that is super, duper cute!!  Do you mind if I case that someday?  Not sure if it would be girl sized or dolly sized - but it's adorable!!!  

D~


----------



## snubie

Does anyone use Pinterest?  It looks like a great way to store my inspiration photos but I dont have an account so not really sure about this.


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> Oooh - that is super, duper cute!!  Do you mind if I case that someday?  Not sure if it would be girl sized or dolly sized - but it's adorable!!!
> 
> D~



Case away! (Just be sure to forward me all your profits )


----------



## teresajoy

VBAndrea said:


> I love your clothes -- your AK dress reminds me so much of the dress I made my dd for AK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally made a zebra Mickey head yo-yo for it like the zebra one you have on the center of your bodice, but then I changed it to the dangling stuffed Mickey heads.


That is cute!!! I love the Mickey Heads! 



cogero said:


> With that machine I think you are limited to design cards. I don't think you wuold be able to download designs from the internet.


I would think you could use the PED Basic for this.  



i12go2wdw said:


> Your dress probably inspired me!! Thank you!!
> I did ask the seller for the stitch count but she was not sure how to find it, she called the sewing centre near her and they said the technition would have to open the machine to check.
> Here is the add, not sure if they will allow this or not but it has a big embroidery area, 6 by 10 I think, you can see the hoops in one of the pictures
> http://victoria.en.craigslist.ca/art/2498485205.html



It looks like a pretty good deal to me. As I posted above, I would think you could use the PED Basic to download designs from the internet onto a card. You would want to check into that before purchasing it though. You can sometimes get the PED Basic pretty cheap from Joann's if you have a coupon. (Although, I think someone said you were in Canada, so that could change things). Either way, I really think it looks like a pretty good deal. Do an Ebay search to see what they sold for on there too. 

EDT: Just checked Ebay and one just sold for $355 and another for $461.76




Granna4679 said:


> I
> I also made these for another customer.  It was my first time to use the Zoe pattern and I am in love....a little tedious with all the ruffles but I loved the end result.  I will be making more of these...



I love the Zoe skirt!!! I have that pattern and need to make something with it! Every time I see someone use that pattern, I love it! 



turtlegirl25 said:


> I can't wait for school to start!!  Yes, you heard me right.  Our FACS (Family and Consumer Science .. AKA .. Home Ec) classes use an embroidery machine when they make duffle bags.  I have no idea which model or make, but I just thought of it this morning!!  Woohoo.  I'll have to start buttering up to the teacher, who happens to be a good friend.



OOOOH!!! That would be nice if they let you use it! 



aidansmommy said:


> I LOVE these!!!  Thanks for sharing!!!  The top one is amazing and the fancy nancy one is adorable!!!
> 
> Here's some jammer pants that I made(before I found the easy fits) for my son....he's a four year old boy and "becomes" spider man when he wears these.....attemping to crawl up the walls and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the warm welcomes!!!



The pants are cute!!! But, your son is too adorable!!! 



squirrel said:


> Help!
> 
> On the front page the link to Heather Sue's Applique Tutorial doesn't work.  Anyone have the link?  I need to bookmark it-I use it everytime I need to do an applique!



I'll take a look at it. Like Andrea said, the tutorial is also on the blog. 


mom2prettyprincess said:


> Good Evening all!!
> 
> I wanted to let those of you that asked, I did get a few things listed in my Etsy store...and will be listing more in the next day
> 
> Its been a long last couple of days as my boyfriend was admitted to the cardiac unit today as he was having severe chest pain and shortness of breath...
> 
> And the biggest bummer is I had to CANCEL my Disney trip we should be leaving on Wednesday as you can see from my ticker...circumstances beyond my control...thank goodness my daughter had NO idea we were going so the only one with a broken heart is me right now....



I hope your boyfriend is ok!!! I'm sorry about your trip. 




WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here's a couple of things that I finished for a Big Give recently.  These aren't the best pics because I took them with my cell phone.
> 
> The outfits for the girls are the same.  Now Alexa wants one, lol.



These are all so cute!!! Thank you so much! 



snubie said:


> Does anyone use Pinterest?  It looks like a great way to store my inspiration photos but I dont have an account so not really sure about this.



I've never heard of it.


----------



## Blyssfull

Michael's has a 25% total purchase this week that Joann's will take... just thought I'd share.  

http://www.michaels.com/c/IA_US_071711,default,pg.html

*Questions:*
I really love all the embroidery designs on embroidery-boutique.com... I've bought a lot since she was having a major sale the other day. (I think she's still offering 70%) this AM. Has anyone ever used her designs? Are they just as easy to stitch out as heathersue's?

Is not being able to turn a design on my PE770 a complete newb problem or is it that some things you just have to hoop differently to accommodate?


----------



## VBAndrea

Blyssfull said:


> Michael's has a 25% total purchase this week that Joann's will take... just thought I'd share.
> 
> http://www.michaels.com/c/IA_US_071711,default,pg.html
> 
> *Questions:*
> I really love all the embroidery designs on embroidery-boutique.com... I've bought a lot since she was having a major sale the other day. (I think she's still offering 70%) this AM. Has anyone ever used her designs? Are they just as easy to stitch out as heathersue's?
> 
> Is not being able to turn a design on my PE770 a complete newb problem or is it that some things you just have to hoop differently to accommodate?


Thanks -- I'm headed to Joann's this morning.  I know they had some coupons this week to but I can't get on my computer that's hooked to the printer b/c a certain someone in this house is busy on the Lego website.

I haven't purchased anything from embroidery boutique but I'm willing to bet they stitch well as they look simple enough.  I really haven't had problems with any designs I've done by anyone.  I buy a lot from Planet Applique and they stitch great.  I also bought a lot from Embroidery Library to get sophisticated horses and trains.  Many are fill and require loads of thread changes, but they all turn out nice.  I have advice for fill designs if you ever use them -- use TWO pieces of medium weight cutaway stabilizer -- stitches easier.

To turn a design upload your design and go to layout.  It gives you options there to turn a design.  You can flip it completely or turn it by ten or 1 degree increments.  I'd have to go look at my machine to give you exact step by step instructions, but I've never had a problem turning things.  I can look it up for you later this afternoon.


----------



## cogero

snubie said:


> Does anyone use Pinterest?  It looks like a great way to store my inspiration photos but I dont have an account so not really sure about this.



I do it is a great time sucker while I am at work. If you need an invite let me know.


----------



## i12go2wdw

teresajoy said:


> I would think you could use the PED Basic for this.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like a pretty good deal to me. As I posted above, I would think you could use the PED Basic to download designs from the internet onto a card. You would want to check into that before purchasing it though. You can sometimes get the PED Basic pretty cheap from Joann's if you have a coupon. (Although, I think someone said you were in Canada, so that could change things). Either way, I really think it looks like a pretty good deal. Do an Ebay search to see what they sold for on there too.
> 
> EDT: Just checked Ebay and one just sold for $355 and another for $461.76
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thank you for checking that for me, I think it may come with something to download, this is a quote from the ad 
" I also have pe designs software that lets you design your own embroidery, but I am not sure where my power cord went? But that's just a bonus anyway and I am sure you can order one for cheap (the pe design lite is $249). It is for pc only. "

Is that what I would need?
Thanks again


----------



## scrap_heaven

Need an idea of what do with this fabric.

I have 3 meters of it, got it on clearance for $3m, had to fight off the quilting grandmas to get anything at this sale.






I also picked this up for $6m but was only able to get one m. I want something for my son but I am not sure what.





I couldn't leave this set behind either, $3m 6m in total













SO what should I make???


----------



## cogero

Blyssfull said:


> Michael's has a 25% total purchase this week that Joann's will take... just thought I'd share.
> 
> http://www.michaels.com/c/IA_US_071711,default,pg.html
> 
> *Questions:*
> I really love all the embroidery designs on embroidery-boutique.com... I've bought a lot since she was having a major sale the other day. (I think she's still offering 70%) this AM. Has anyone ever used her designs? Are they just as easy to stitch out as heathersue's?
> 
> Is not being able to turn a design on my PE770 a complete newb problem or is it that some things you just have to hoop differently to accommodate?



I tend to hoop the shirt the way the design goes. If it is a landscape design I will hoop it that way. Hope this makes sense


----------



## VBAndrea

Blyssfull said:


> Michael's has a 25% total purchase this week that Joann's will take... just thought I'd share.
> 
> http://www.michaels.com/c/IA_US_071711,default,pg.html
> 
> *Questions:*
> I really love all the embroidery designs on embroidery-boutique.com... I've bought a lot since she was having a major sale the other day. (I think she's still offering 70%) this AM. Has anyone ever used her designs? Are they just as easy to stitch out as heathersue's?
> 
> Is not being able to turn a design on my PE770 a complete newb problem or is it that some things you just have to hoop differently to accommodate?



Answer

I had time to run and look at my machine so here you go:

Upload the design you want to use.

Press the *Adjust* box on the lower right hand side of the screen

Press the *Layout* button on the bottom right of the screen

Then on the right middle of the screen you would see a box with a semi-circular arrow which you will press

The next screen gives you the option to rotate the design 90 degrees, 10 degrees, or 1 degree.

Once you get the design as you want you then use the back button (which is below the touch screen) to get back to stitching the design.

I hope that helps you out and that I explained it OK.

ETA that for some of the larger designs you need to hoop the shirt as shown on the design since the hoop is longer than it is wider and some designs are made like that as well.   But I often rotate small designs like I just did some of HeatherSue's Mickey heads on a patch for a patchwork skirt and I put about 5 Mickey heads at various angles b/c I just used the 1 inch fill design (so it looks like Mickey head fabric!).


----------



## Granna4679

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here's a couple of things that I finished for a Big Give recently.  These aren't the best pics because I took them with my cell phone.
> 
> The outfits for the girls are the same.  Now Alexa wants one, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-shirts for the parents of the wish child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had wanted to add "Just keep swimming" under Dory and "Fish are friends, not food" under Bruce but I just ran out of time.  Work is just interfering with my sewing time way too much lately!



Love the BG outfits.  This family is going to be decked out!

Thanks for all the compliments on the castle dress and tink (zoe skirt) outfit!


----------



## VBAndrea

scrap_heaven said:


> Need an idea of what do with this fabric.
> 
> I have 3 meters of it, got it on clearance for $3m, had to fight off the quilting grandmas to get anything at this sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked this up for $6m but was only able to get one m. I want something for my son but I am not sure what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't leave this set behind either, $3m 6m in total
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO what should I make???


Here are my ideas:
For the school fabric I would make a Simply Sweet with a solid color bodice -- maybe black if it wouldn't look too top heavy.  I would make the straps the print fabric and the skirt the print fabric.  I might also applique something on the bodice using a print fabric -- like your dd's initial.  I am only suggesting this b/c this is sort of how I made my dd's BTS dress a couple of years ago -- I did hers as a layered twirl dress with a couple of prints.

I think the fabric for your ds would look good with denim.  Maybe a bowling shirt with jeans that have some patches of the fabric sewn on to the jeans.

For the princess fabric, which is A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E,  I would possible do a Vida or stripwork.  

Good deals!  Glad you were able to fight off the grannies!


----------



## tricia

scrap_heaven said:


> Need an idea of what do with this fabric.
> 
> I have 3 meters of it, got it on clearance for $3m, had to fight off the quilting grandmas to get anything at this sale.



This:






Or this:


----------



## VBAndrea

These are the jammies I made for my dd over the past couple of weeks -- I just finally took pics!  I didn't do anything fancy with the bottoms (ruffles or the like) as most were remnant fabrics.  I even had to do a tiny guitar applique for the Hannah Montana pair b/c that was all I had left of the fabric.  I originally wanted to do a paw print applique for the cat fabric but didn't have it on my thumb drive yet and computer was occupied so I just used a cat I already had.  DH makes fun of the cat with cat fabric!  Oh well, they are just pj's and dd loves them.  The really good news is I was finally able to make something for cheaper than I could buy them.  I'd say I spent $3 to $4 per pair including my stabilizer and thread!





ETA all appliques are from Planet Applique and the guitar and paw print are freebies!


----------



## teresajoy

snubie said:


> Does anyone use Pinterest?  It looks like a great way to store my inspiration photos but I dont have an account so not really sure about this.


I just did a search for it, and it looks pretty interesting! 



scrap_heaven said:


> Need an idea of what do with this fabric.
> 
> I have 3 meters of it, got it on clearance for $3m, had to fight off the quilting grandmas to get anything at this sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked this up for $6m but was only able to get one m. I want something for my son but I am not sure what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't leave this set behind either, $3m 6m in total
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO what should I make???



I have the princess fabric, it's so cute! I haven't made anything with it though. The other fabrics are cute! 



VBAndrea said:


> These are the jammies I made for my dd over the past couple of weeks -- I just finally took pics!  I didn't do anything fancy with the bottoms (ruffles or the like) as most were remnant fabrics.  I even had to do a tiny guitar applique for the Hannah Montana pair b/c that was all I had left of the fabric.  I originally wanted to do a paw print applique for the cat fabric but didn't have it on my thumb drive yet and computer was occupied so I just used a cat I already had.  DH makes fun of the cat with cat fabric!  Oh well, they are just pj's and dd loves them.  The really good news is I was finally able to make something for cheaper than I could buy them.  I'd say I spent $3 to $4 per pair including my stabilizer and thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA all appliques are from Planet Applique and the guitar and paw print are freebies!



ADORABLE!!!!!!


----------



## scrap_heaven

VBAndrea said:


> Here are my ideas:
> For the school fabric I would make a Simply Sweet with a solid color bodice -- maybe black if it wouldn't look too top heavy.  I would make the straps the print fabric and the skirt the print fabric.  I might also applique something on the bodice using a print fabric -- like your dd's initial.  I am only suggesting this b/c this is sort of how I made my dd's BTS dress a couple of years ago -- I did hers as a layered twirl dress with a couple of prints.
> 
> I think the fabric for your ds would look good with denim.  Maybe a bowling shirt with jeans that have some patches of the fabric sewn on to the jeans.
> 
> For the princess fabric, which is A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E,  I would possible do a Vida or stripwork.
> 
> Good deals!  Glad you were able to fight off the grannies!


Thanks! Those are some great ideas.  Where would I find a "Vida"?


tricia said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this:



Love the dress, I have some great school appliques! I think this will work.


----------



## VBAndrea

scrap_heaven said:


> Thanks! Those are some great ideas.  Where would I find a "Vida"?
> 
> 
> Love the dress, I have some great school appliques! I think this will work.




http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=395
I have no clue if they ship to Canada but they offer free shipping in the US -- sometimes you can find the pattern listed on etsy as well.

This is the BTS dress I did two years ago.  I am redoing the bodice this year b/c it is too tight.  Since I have an embroidery machine right now I'm appliqueing an A on the bodice (hoping I have enough fabric to do that!) for this go round.  I think I can just cut the skirt off and redo the top -- it was pretty long to begin with so hope this works.





I have been on the computer all morning.  I need to go to the fabric store (two of them, possibly three) and am debating taking the kids vs waiting for dh to get home.  I guess that's why I'm procrastinating.  The trip would be more pleasant if I go without the kids, but then I can't make ds use one of my coupons so I can use the other.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## snubie

cogero said:


> I do it is a great time sucker while I am at work. If you need an invite let me know.


I sent you a pm.



scrap_heaven said:


> Need an idea of what do with this fabric.
> 
> I have 3 meters of it, got it on clearance for $3m, had to fight off the quilting grandmas to get anything at this sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked this up for $6m but was only able to get one m. I want something for my son but I am not sure what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't leave this set behind either, $3m 6m in total
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO what should I make???


Pretty, pretty fabric.


----------



## MissLiz

I'm going to try to join in once again.  I have been on a couple of the threads whining that I wanted to learn to sew and well, guess what?  I finally got off my behind and signed up for some classes!!  

The first one was learning about the machine and since I had never even sat in front of a sewing machine before, it was very helpful.  It was also a really good excuse to finally take my brand new sewing machine out of the box.  Yep, it's called procrastination or terror...whichever one you prefer.

The second class was about measurements, fabric, and patterns.  Once again, very helpful.  The third one was supposed to be making a pillowcase, but it was full before I registered, so I missed it.

I have another one coming up next week that is about hemming and repairs.  And the last one I'm signed up for is buttonholes and zippers.  Yay!!!

I have been playing around with my machine and I'm pretty good at sewing an even straight line.  I did play with an applique, but that was a disaster!  I need a little more control of my sewing before I manage that.

After rambling once again, I just want to say thank you to all of you who have posted your work on here!  It's been such an inspiration and I can't wait until I am able to post my first project.


----------



## Granna4679

VBAndrea said:


> These are the jammies I made for my dd over the past couple of weeks -- I just finally took pics!  I didn't do anything fancy with the bottoms (ruffles or the like) as most were remnant fabrics.  I even had to do a tiny guitar applique for the Hannah Montana pair b/c that was all I had left of the fabric.  I originally wanted to do a paw print applique for the cat fabric but didn't have it on my thumb drive yet and computer was occupied so I just used a cat I already had.  DH makes fun of the cat with cat fabric!  Oh well, they are just pj's and dd loves them.  The really good news is I was finally able to make something for cheaper than I could buy them.  I'd say I spent $3 to $4 per pair including my stabilizer and thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA all appliques are from Planet Applique and the guitar and paw print are freebies!



Super CUTE!!  I love them all!

Dorine (or anyone else that has been)....I am taking the DGDs to AG store next month.  I know there was talk on the last thread about the personal shopper lady.  Is it worth it for a 3, 4 & 6 yr old or are they too young to do that??


----------



## DMGeurts

Blyssfull said:


> Michael's has a 25% total purchase this week that Joann's will take... just thought I'd share.
> 
> http://www.michaels.com/c/IA_US_071711,default,pg.html


 Shoot, I could have used this an hour ago.  LOL



VBAndrea said:


> These are the jammies I made for my dd over the past couple of weeks -- I just finally took pics!  I didn't do anything fancy with the bottoms (ruffles or the like) as most were remnant fabrics.  I even had to do a tiny guitar applique for the Hannah Montana pair b/c that was all I had left of the fabric.  I originally wanted to do a paw print applique for the cat fabric but didn't have it on my thumb drive yet and computer was occupied so I just used a cat I already had.  DH makes fun of the cat with cat fabric!  Oh well, they are just pj's and dd loves them.  The really good news is I was finally able to make something for cheaper than I could buy them.  I'd say I spent $3 to $4 per pair including my stabilizer and thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA all appliques are from Planet Applique and the guitar and paw print are freebies!




Cute!!



Granna4679 said:


> Dorine (or anyone else that has been)....I am taking the DGDs to AG store next month.  I know there was talk on the last thread about the personal shopper lady.  Is it worth it for a 3, 4 & 6 yr old or are they too young to do that??



 i think it would be worth it.  Afterall, they are a free service, and they can hold your items whiel you look around the store - especially great if you have your hands full of kiddos.  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

Blyssfull said:


> Michael's has a 25% total purchase this week that Joann's will take... just thought I'd share.
> 
> http://www.michaels.com/c/IA_US_071711,default,pg.html
> 
> *Questions:*
> I really love all the embroidery designs on embroidery-boutique.com... I've bought a lot since she was having a major sale the other day. (I think she's still offering 70%) this AM. Has anyone ever used her designs? Are they just as easy to stitch out as heathersue's?


Thanks for the Michaels coupon.  I have a few things that I need to pick up!  I haven't used embroidery boutique but her designs look very cute and relatively simple.  Usually the simpler the design, the better it stitches out.



VBAndrea said:


> I haven't purchased anything from embroidery boutique but I'm willing to bet they stitch well as they look simple enough.  I really haven't had problems with any designs I've done by anyone.  I buy a lot from Planet Applique and they stitch great.  I also bought a lot from Embroidery Library to get sophisticated horses and trains.  Many are fill and require loads of thread changes, but they all turn out nice.  I have advice for fill designs if you ever use them -- use TWO pieces of medium weight cutaway stabilizer -- stitches easier.


Good idea about the two pieces of cutaway.  I never remember to do that and I should!



scrap_heaven said:


> Need an idea of what do with this fabric.
> 
> I have 3 meters of it, got it on clearance for $3m, had to fight off the quilting grandmas to get anything at this sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked this up for $6m but was only able to get one m. I want something for my son but I am not sure what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't leave this set behind either, $3m 6m in total
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO what should I make???



I would definitely use the school print to make a skirt of the bottom portion of a simply sweet for back to school. That would be the perfect fabric!

I think that the animals in the jeeps would make a cute bowling shirt or a great pair of shorts.

I have some of the same blue princess fabric.  I used it, combined with some other fabrics to make a very cute stripwork jumper.  I agree that it would be great for a Vida pattern too.  Especially since you have 3 coordinating fabrics.



VBAndrea said:


> These are the jammies I made for my dd over the past couple of weeks -- I just finally took pics!  I didn't do anything fancy with the bottoms (ruffles or the like) as most were remnant fabrics.  I even had to do a tiny guitar applique for the Hannah Montana pair b/c that was all I had left of the fabric.  I originally wanted to do a paw print applique for the cat fabric but didn't have it on my thumb drive yet and computer was occupied so I just used a cat I already had.  DH makes fun of the cat with cat fabric!  Oh well, they are just pj's and dd loves them.  The really good news is I was finally able to make something for cheaper than I could buy them.  I'd say I spent $3 to $4 per pair including my stabilizer and thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA all appliques are from Planet Applique and the guitar and paw print are freebies!


I love the jammies.  I made some for my girls back in May when I got some good deals on fabrics.  I think that DD is going to attempt a pair of pj bottoms this afternoon.



Granna4679 said:


> Super CUTE!!  I love them all!
> 
> Dorine (or anyone else that has been)....I am taking the DGDs to AG store next month.  I know there was talk on the last thread about the personal shopper lady.  Is it worth it for a 3, 4 & 6 yr old or are they too young to do that??



No, they are not too young.  The personal shopper would be a huge help with younger girls.  She can help them decide what the best use of their $$ is and she can also tell you what items won't last as well.  She helped my girls get rid of the items that she called "vacuum cleaner food" and chose items that would last.  My girls had a copy of the catalog before they went and they had gone through and highlighted everything they loved.  We were able to show that to the personal shopper so that she knew exactly what they liked too.  We just stumbled on the personal shopper and it was a HUGE help.  She saw me trying to manage both of my girls and all the things they were purchasing.  She came over and told me that she could help us and there was no charge for her services.  Of course, I am sure she got a commission on what we bought so it worked out great for her and great for us too.


----------



## Rockygirl1

scrap_heaven said:


> Need an idea of what do with this fabric.
> 
> I have 3 meters of it, got it on clearance for $3m, had to fight off the quilting grandmas to get anything at this sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked this up for $6m but was only able to get one m. I want something for my son but I am not sure what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't leave this set behind either, $3m 6m in total
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO what should I make???



Love Love Love the Moose!!!!  We have a thing about moose in our family...  Stemming from DH doing a stint on the border in New Hampshire and seeing them all the time!


----------



## ncmomof2

Question!? 

I am about to start my sewing for DW, it is about time!  I am making a twirl dress for my girls.  I have the eyore fabric that has pink dots.  I love it and my youngest loves Pooh, so I am going to embroidery pooh on the bodice.  The question is the match of that fabric and pooh.  Should I not worry about his red shirt not really matching the fabric?  Or should I make his shirt pink (which kind of seems wrong).  TIA!!

Here is the fabric:  http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=zprd_02218451a  So it has yellow but no red...


----------



## Granna4679

DMGeurts said:


> i think it would be worth it.  Afterall, they are a free service, and they can hold your items whiel you look around the store - especially great if you have your hands full of kiddos.
> 
> D~





dianemom2 said:


> No, they are not too young.  The personal shopper would be a huge help with younger girls.  She can help them decide what the best use of their $$ is and she can also tell you what items won't last as well.  She helped my girls get rid of the items that she called "vacuum cleaner food" and chose items that would last.  My girls had a copy of the catalog before they went and they had gone through and highlighted everything they loved.  We were able to show that to the personal shopper so that she knew exactly what they liked too.  We just stumbled on the personal shopper and it was a HUGE help.  She saw me trying to manage both of my girls and all the things they were purchasing.  She came over and told me that she could help us and there was no charge for her services.  Of course, I am sure she got a commission on what we bought so it worked out great for her and great for us too.



Thanks for the advice!!  I will go for it then.


----------



## miprender

Probably my last post today as tomorrow I finally get everyone to wear all my creations  We are leaving at 8:10 and should arrive around 11am at DISNEY.   I am bringing my computer though so when DH is watching TV I still may lurk alittle

Scrap_Heaven love all the fabric you purchased.



VBAndrea said:


> These are the jammies I made for my dd over the past couple of weeks -- I just finally took pics!  I didn't do anything fancy with the bottoms (ruffles or the like) as most were remnant fabrics.  I even had to do a tiny guitar applique for the Hannah Montana pair b/c that was all I had left of the fabric.  I originally wanted to do a paw print applique for the cat fabric but didn't have it on my thumb drive yet and computer was occupied so I just used a cat I already had.  DH makes fun of the cat with cat fabric!  Oh well, they are just pj's and dd loves them.  The really good news is I was finally able to make something for cheaper than I could buy them.  I'd say I spent $3 to $4 per pair including my stabilizer and thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA all appliques are from Planet Applique and the guitar and paw print are freebies!
> 
> This is the BTS dress I did two years ago.  I am redoing the bodice this year b/c it is too tight.  Since I have an embroidery machine right now I'm appliqueing an A on the bodice (hoping I have enough fabric to do that!) for this go round.  I think I can just cut the skirt off and redo the top -- it was pretty long to begin with so hope this works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been on the computer all morning.  I need to go to the fabric store (two of them, possibly three) and am debating taking the kids vs waiting for dh to get home.  I guess that's why I'm procrastinating.  The trip would be more pleasant if I go without the kids, but then I can't make ds use one of my coupons so I can use the other.  Decisions, decisions.



I love all PJs and the dress you made. I am glad you are posting items you made a few years ago as they are all new to me




ncmomof2 said:


> Question!?
> 
> I am about to start my sewing for DW, it is about time!  I am making a twirl dress for my girls.  I have the eyore fabric that has pink dots.  I love it and my youngest loves Pooh, so I am going to embroidery pooh on the bodice.  The question is the match of that fabric and pooh.  Should I not worry about his red shirt not really matching the fabric?  Or should I make his shirt pink (which kind of seems wrong).  TIA!!
> 
> Here is the fabric:  http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=zprd_02218451a  So it has yellow but no red...



You could even do a White Tshirt but a red one would look fine too.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Here are my latest finished projects...

I've had this dress pretty much complete for a few months, but was waiting to see how tall Annabella would be before adding the cuff.  I don't think she could grow too much between now and Novmeber 











And here's my new diaper bag, a big improvement from the ugly backpack I got for free at the hospital...although Terry won't be caught dead holding this for me 






And here's my version of a Mickey Rosetta, inspired from you wonderful Disboutique ladies!


----------



## love to stitch

i12go2wdw said:


> You guys are so amazing, I am thinking of getting into the machine applique world, but we do not have many (any) sewing machine stores around so I think I am going to have to go second hand. I have been looking for over a year now on Craigslist and I think I have found a winner. I know it would be best if I found a new one that would offer classes but I really don't know if I would take the classes anyways, I like to figure things out for myself, I learn more that way.
> So what I am looking at is an older but lighlty used Brother Pacesetter 8500. The seller says she made about 40 embroidered t-shirts on it then started her family and has used it only to sew since then and mostly just mending. It is a 2003 and she is asking $425, she is leaving the country and just wants to get something for it.
> What do you think?
> Thanks,
> Chrisitne
> P.S. I know you like to see creations so here are some things I have made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my take on the Hoop-dee-doo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it worked



The outfits are very nice and your daughter looks like she was having a great time.



Granna4679 said:


> I would definitely applique it before cutting out.  Sometimes the appliques don't center where they are suppose to...that way you can center the applique on your fold or something before cutting.  I have actually done it both ways and it works fine but just in case...
> 
> As for the scene...I have done 3 separate machine appliques on the bottom portion of the overskirt but I prefer the look of one larger applique in the middle.  I am actually working on one now.  I hope to be finished in a day or so and will post the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> All very cute.  Love the HDDR outfit!
> 
> Here are the outfits I have been working on for the last couple weeks.
> 
> First of all, I made a couple of these last year.  I just finished 2 more for customers so I though I would post again for all of the new dis'ers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made these for another customer.  It was my first time to use the Zoe pattern and I am in love....a little tedious with all the ruffles but I loved the end result.  I will be making more of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Fancy Nancy Dress (using the Cathy pattern from CarlaC).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my daughter's baby shower this weekend, I made this (I know it isn't sewing related but just had to share).  She is doing the baby room in all ducks so we are carrying that theme out for the shower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking



The dresses are beautiful and that is a cute diaper cake.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here's a couple of things that I finished for a Big Give recently.  These aren't the best pics because I took them with my cell phone.
> 
> The outfits for the girls are the same.  Now Alexa wants one, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-shirts for the parents of the wish child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had wanted to add "Just keep swimming" under Dory and "Fish are friends, not food" under Bruce but I just ran out of time.  Work is just interfering with my sewing time way too much lately!



The Nemo outfit is very cute, nice t-shirts too.



VBAndrea said:


> These are the jammies I made for my dd over the past couple of weeks -- I just finally took pics!  I didn't do anything fancy with the bottoms (ruffles or the like) as most were remnant fabrics.  I even had to do a tiny guitar applique for the Hannah Montana pair b/c that was all I had left of the fabric.  I originally wanted to do a paw print applique for the cat fabric but didn't have it on my thumb drive yet and computer was occupied so I just used a cat I already had.  DH makes fun of the cat with cat fabric!  Oh well, they are just pj's and dd loves them.  The really good news is I was finally able to make something for cheaper than I could buy them.  I'd say I spent $3 to $4 per pair including my stabilizer and thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA all appliques are from Planet Applique and the guitar and paw print are freebies!



Those are very cute pj's.


----------



## tricia

ncmomof2 said:


> Question!?
> 
> I am about to start my sewing for DW, it is about time!  I am making a twirl dress for my girls.  I have the eyore fabric that has pink dots.  I love it and my youngest loves Pooh, so I am going to embroidery pooh on the bodice.  The question is the match of that fabric and pooh.  Should I not worry about his red shirt not really matching the fabric?  Or should I make his shirt pink (which kind of seems wrong).  TIA!!
> 
> Here is the fabric:  http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=zprd_02218451a  So it has yellow but no red...



I wouldn't worry about Pooh's shirt not matching the fabric.  Pooh is Pooh, and needs a red shirt, it will look fine.




Diz-Mommy said:


> Here are my latest finished projects...
> 
> I've had this dress pretty much complete for a few months, but was waiting to see how tall Annabella would be before adding the cuff.  I don't think she could grow too much between now and Novmeber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my new diaper bag, a big improvement from the ugly backpack I got for free at the hospital...although Terry won't be caught dead holding this for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my version of a Mickey Rosetta, inspired from you wonderful Disboutique ladies!



Adorable dress and DD.  Love the mickey motif on the 2nd rosetta.


----------



## love to stitch

Diz-Mommy said:


> Here are my latest finished projects...
> 
> I've had this dress pretty much complete for a few months, but was waiting to see how tall Annabella would be before adding the cuff.  I don't think she could grow too much between now and Novmeber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my new diaper bag, a big improvement from the ugly backpack I got for free at the hospital...although Terry won't be caught dead holding this for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my version of a Mickey Rosetta, inspired from you wonderful Disboutique ladies!



Your daughter and her dress are adorable and the bags are very pretty. I had to laugh to because my son-in-law wouldn't carry the pink diaper bag so when he had my granddaughter out by himself everything was switched to a black pack.


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> ETA all appliques are from Planet Applique and the guitar and paw print are freebies!



Love the jammies. I need to make some for DD and I need to check out Planet Applique too.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Here are my latest finished projects...
> 
> I've had this dress pretty much complete for a few months, but was waiting to see how tall Annabella would be before adding the cuff.  I don't think she could grow too much between now and Novmeber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my new diaper bag, a big improvement from the ugly backpack I got for free at the hospital...although Terry won't be caught dead holding this for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my version of a Mickey Rosetta, inspired from you wonderful Disboutique ladies!



Love everything. I have a skirt to make with those princesses I better get started.

Michelle I hope you have an absolute wonderful time.


----------



## ellenbenny

Diz-Mommy said:


> Here are my latest finished projects...
> 
> I've had this dress pretty much complete for a few months, but was waiting to see how tall Annabella would be before adding the cuff.  I don't think she could grow too much between now and Novmeber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my new diaper bag, a big improvement from the ugly backpack I got for free at the hospital...although Terry won't be caught dead holding this for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my version of a Mickey Rosetta, inspired from you wonderful Disboutique ladies!



Everything is beautiful, LOVE the mickey rosetta bag!!

Do you mind my asking where you got the purple and pink for the dress.  I am having trouble finding what I am looking for for an upcoming project and those might work.


----------



## Meshell2002

Diz-Mommy said:


> Here are my latest finished projects...
> 
> I've had this dress pretty much complete for a few months, but was waiting to see how tall Annabella would be before adding the cuff.  I don't think she could grow too much between now and Novmeber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my new diaper bag, a big improvement from the ugly backpack I got for free at the hospital...although Terry won't be caught dead holding this for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my version of a Mickey Rosetta, inspired from you wonderful Disboutique ladies!



YOUR DD IS SOOOOOO CUTE! love the dress and the bags....but your LO is SOOO CUTE....BTW my DS4 even said "look at that cute baby" when he was peaking over my shoulder he's a ladies man.


----------



## scrap_heaven

A local non-profit approached me about embroidering their logo on t-shirts.

I have 28 to do  and I am completing #7, oh and some have two embroidery's

Ahhhhh


I will post pics when I am finished,  whenever that is.


----------



## DMGeurts

miprender said:


> Probably my last post today as tomorrow I finally get everyone to wear all my creations  We are leaving at 8:10 and should arrive around 11am at DISNEY.   I am bringing my computer though so when DH is watching TV I still may lurk alittle



Have a blast - if you think of it - please kiss The Duck for me.    Please post pictures when you can!  



Diz-Mommy said:


> Here are my latest finished projects...
> 
> I've had this dress pretty much complete for a few months, but was waiting to see how tall Annabella would be before adding the cuff.  I don't think she could grow too much between now and Novmeber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my new diaper bag, a big improvement from the ugly backpack I got for free at the hospital...although Terry won't be caught dead holding this for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my version of a Mickey Rosetta, inspired from you wonderful Disboutique ladies!



Adorable - Annabella is a DOLL!!!  And I am in love with the Mickey Rosetta...  Gosh - can I case that too???  I just love the applique you did across the top!  



scrap_heaven said:


> A local non-profit approached me about embroidering their logo on t-shirts.
> 
> I have 28 to do  and I am completing #7, oh and some have two embroidery's



That is awesome that you got to do that!  

Well - I was going to sew today, but dd and I got wrapped up cleaning our office...  I still have paperwork to sort and file (my most dreaded task), I am lucky if I manage to do it once a year.  One day, I will manage to nag DH into putting shelves in my 'deepest, darkest, messiest closet'  - then I could finally organize it.  You know, the closet that everyone has (at least I hope they do) - that when you open it, you do it slowly and carefully, so nothing falls on you...  and then you pray you can close it again.  Yah - that's the one.  Well, I want shelves in it - and I've been begging for years - but it hasn't happened yet.  

D~


----------



## turtlegirl25

Blyssfull said:


> Michael's has a 25% total purchase this week that Joann's will take... just thought I'd share.
> 
> http://www.michaels.com/c/IA_US_071711,default,pg.html



  Thank you so much for sharing!  Love that this will work on sale merchandise.  Every time I enter JoAnn with my 40% coupon, the item(s) I want to buy are already on sale.  Go figure!


----------



## Blyssfull

VBAndrea said:


> Thanks -- I'm headed to Joann's this morning.  I know they had some coupons this week to but I can't get on my computer that's hooked to the printer b/c a certain someone in this house is busy on the Lego website.
> 
> I haven't purchased anything from embroidery boutique but I'm willing to bet they stitch well as they look simple enough.  I really haven't had problems with any designs I've done by anyone.  I buy a lot from Planet Applique and they stitch great.  I also bought a lot from Embroidery Library to get sophisticated horses and trains.  Many are fill and require loads of thread changes, but they all turn out nice.  I have advice for fill designs if you ever use them -- use TWO pieces of medium weight cutaway stabilizer -- stitches easier.
> 
> To turn a design upload your design and go to layout.  It gives you options there to turn a design.  You can flip it completely or turn it by ten or 1 degree increments.  I'd have to go look at my machine to give you exact step by step instructions, but I've never had a problem turning things.  I can look it up for you later this afternoon.





cogero said:


> I tend to hoop the shirt the way the design goes. If it is a landscape design I will hoop it that way. Hope this makes sense





VBAndrea said:


> Answer
> 
> I had time to run and look at my machine so here you go:
> 
> Upload the design you want to use.
> 
> Press the *Adjust* box on the lower right hand side of the screen
> 
> Press the *Layout* button on the bottom right of the screen
> 
> Then on the right middle of the screen you would see a box with a semi-circular arrow which you will press
> 
> The next screen gives you the option to rotate the design 90 degrees, 10 degrees, or 1 degree.
> 
> Once you get the design as you want you then use the back button (which is below the touch screen) to get back to stitching the design.
> 
> I hope that helps you out and that I explained it OK.
> 
> ETA that for some of the larger designs you need to hoop the shirt as shown on the design since the hoop is longer than it is wider and some designs are made like that as well.   But I often rotate small designs like I just did some of HeatherSue's Mickey heads on a patch for a patchwork skirt and I put about 5 Mickey heads at various angles b/c I just used the 1 inch fill design (so it looks like Mickey head fabric!).




Thanks Y'all.... I had tried those steps. When I turned the design on the machine it was just flip it 360degrees. I tried using the +/- 10 & 1 but it wasn't working out for me... I searched the web and they said to change the way you hoop but I wanted to double check with you guys because I believe what y'all say is pretty much the Gospel. 

Btw, Andrea, Chiara, Nini, Ellen and all you other embroidery geniuses, I'm going to ghost write y'all's embroidery book for you since I write it all down anyways.. I'll paypal the proceeds so we can spend it on more fabric that we don't need and Big Gives. 



Diz-Mommy said:


> Here are my latest finished projects...
> 
> I've had this dress pretty much complete for a few months, but was waiting to see how tall Annabella would be before adding the cuff.  I don't think she could grow too much between now and Novmeber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my new diaper bag, a big improvement from the ugly backpack I got for free at the hospital...although Terry won't be caught dead holding this for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my version of a Mickey Rosetta, inspired from you wonderful Disboutique ladies!



Your daughter is super cute and the applique is so cute with her name. Plus I love your rosetta mickey bag. I'm a sucker for anything with an argyle pattern.


*FYI Georgians:* In Griffin there is a sock shoppe... if you're ever in the area, they have plain t-shirts for 99cents and they have Hanes t-shirts for girls for $1.99. You have to be picky because a lot of them are seconds but it's been worth the trip for me every time.


----------



## VBAndrea

ncmomof2 said:


> Question!?
> 
> I am about to start my sewing for DW, it is about time!  I am making a twirl dress for my girls.  I have the eyore fabric that has pink dots.  I love it and my youngest loves Pooh, so I am going to embroidery pooh on the bodice.  The question is the match of that fabric and pooh.  Should I not worry about his red shirt not really matching the fabric?  Or should I make his shirt pink (which kind of seems wrong).  TIA!!
> 
> Here is the fabric:  http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=zprd_02218451a  So it has yellow but no red...


I think you are talking about the applique fabric to use for Pooh's shirt, correct?  I would try to find a reddish-pink.  The background pink in the fabric you are using looks like it may have a hint of red to it (definitely would NOT go as pink as the dots).  A reddish pink will still be red but pull some of the pink from the fabric.  



miprender said:


> Probably my last post today as tomorrow I finally get everyone to wear all my creations  We are leaving at 8:10 and should arrive around 11am at DISNEY.   I am bringing my computer though so when DH is watching TV I still may lurk alittle
> 
> I love all PJs and the dress you made. I am glad you are posting items you made a few years ago as they are all new to me


I'm so excited for you and please, please post pics of your customs in action once you return.  I am dying to see everything modeled.  

I'm glad you like seeing the oldies.  I love seeing things repeated as well b/c I have so many ideas and forget to copy them all down, so seeing things again jogs the ol' memory.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Here are my latest finished projects...
> 
> I've had this dress pretty much complete for a few months, but was waiting to see how tall Annabella would be before adding the cuff.  I don't think she could grow too much between now and Novmeber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my new diaper bag, a big improvement from the ugly backpack I got for free at the hospital...although Terry won't be caught dead holding this for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my version of a Mickey Rosetta, inspired from you wonderful Disboutique ladies!


I  LOVE  the dress!  I think that might be my all time favorite princess dress I have ever seen posted.  Of course, the darling little model could possibly be swaying my opinion.

You really don't think your dh will carry the new diaper bag? 

LOVE your Mickey bag as well.  I really like how you layered the prints with the solid just barely peeking out.  Very creative!  Looks beautiful!



cogero said:


> Love the jammies. I need to make some for DD and I need to check out Planet Applique too.


IMO Planet Applique stitches out just as nice as Heather Sue's designs.  And she also has things that are very different from what HS has -- no Disney, but plenty of cute designs and a pretty good variety.



scrap_heaven said:


> A local non-profit approached me about embroidering their logo on t-shirts.
> 
> I have 28 to do  and I am completing #7, oh and some have two embroidery's
> 
> Ahhhhh
> 
> 
> I will post pics when I am finished,  whenever that is.


I just stitched out a horse fill on a dress for dd whilst having a headache, so I do NOT envy you one bit doing 28 shirts.  Did they give you a deadline?



turtlegirl25 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing!  Love that this will work on sale merchandise.  Every time I enter JoAnn with my 40% coupon, the item(s) I want to buy are already on sale.  Go figure!


One of the girls at Joann's told me they purposely mark down the expensive stuff $1 off when they have the 40% off coupons.  This what at the crummier store with the nice salespeople.  The store with the good selection has the evil ladies working there.  I have to go to the evil lady store this evening to get more fabric and some trim.


----------



## teresajoy

MissLiz said:


> I'm going to try to join in once again.  I have been on a couple of the threads whining that I wanted to learn to sew and well, guess what?  I finally got off my behind and signed up for some classes!!
> 
> The first one was learning about the machine and since I had never even sat in front of a sewing machine before, it was very helpful.  It was also a really good excuse to finally take my brand new sewing machine out of the box.  Yep, it's called procrastination or terror...whichever one you prefer.
> 
> The second class was about measurements, fabric, and patterns.  Once again, very helpful.  The third one was supposed to be making a pillowcase, but it was full before I registered, so I missed it.
> 
> I have another one coming up next week that is about hemming and repairs.  And the last one I'm signed up for is buttonholes and zippers.  Yay!!!
> 
> I have been playing around with my machine and I'm pretty good at sewing an even straight line.  I did play with an applique, but that was a disaster!  I need a little more control of my sewing before I manage that.
> 
> After rambling once again, I just want to say thank you to all of you who have posted your work on here!  It's been such an inspiration and I can't wait until I am able to post my first project.



YAY!!! I can't wait to see your first project! 



ncmomof2 said:


> Question!?
> 
> I am about to start my sewing for DW, it is about time!  I am making a twirl dress for my girls.  I have the eyore fabric that has pink dots.  I love it and my youngest loves Pooh, so I am going to embroidery pooh on the bodice.  The question is the match of that fabric and pooh.  Should I not worry about his red shirt not really matching the fabric?  Or should I make his shirt pink (which kind of seems wrong).  TIA!!
> 
> Here is the fabric:  http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=zprd_02218451a  So it has yellow but no red...



I think the red will look ok. I wouldn't worry about it. 

I love that Eeyore fabric! 




miprender said:


> Probably my last post today as tomorrow I finally get everyone to wear all my creations  We are leaving at 8:10 and should arrive around 11am at DISNEY.   I am bringing my computer though so when DH is watching TV I still may lurk alittle



Have a great time!!! 



Diz-Mommy said:


> Here are my latest finished projects...
> 
> I've had this dress pretty much complete for a few months, but was waiting to see how tall Annabella would be before adding the cuff.  I don't think she could grow too much between now and Novmeber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my new diaper bag, a big improvement from the ugly backpack I got for free at the hospital...although Terry won't be caught dead holding this for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my version of a Mickey Rosetta, inspired from you wonderful Disboutique ladies!



Your daughter is precious!!!! The dress looks beautiful! 

I love that diaper bag, so pretty! And the Rosetta Mickey bag is WONDERFUL!!!! I really need to make one of those!


----------



## NiniMorris

Blyssfull said:


> Thanks Y'all.... I had tried those steps. When I turned the design on the machine it was just flip it 360degrees. I tried using the +/- 10 & 1 but it wasn't working out for me... I searched the web and they said to change the way you hoop but I wanted to double check with you guys because I believe what y'all say is pretty much the Gospel.
> 
> Btw, Andrea, Chiara, Nini, Ellen and all you other embroidery geniuses, I'm going to ghost write y'all's embroidery book for you since I write it all down anyways.. I'll paypal the proceeds so we can spend it on more fabric that we don't need and Big Gives.
> 
> 
> 
> Your daughter is super cute and the applique is so cute with her name. Plus I love your rosetta mickey bag. I'm a sucker for anything with an argyle pattern.
> 
> 
> *FYI Georgians:* In Griffin there is a sock shoppe... if you're ever in the area, they have plain t-shirts for 99cents and they have Hanes t-shirts for girls for $1.99. You have to be picky because a lot of them are seconds but it's been worth the trip for me every time.




Funny you should mention the Sock place...(get ready for a long story!)  Today is my middle son's birthday.  He is 28.  The one and only time I ever went there was to get maternity underwear when I was pregnant with him!  My step mother and step sister took me to shop there, but all I could find I needed was the unmentionables!  I have thought several times about going back (now that we live in GA) but never have!

(ok...so not such a long story for a change!)

Nini


----------



## bunny213

QUESTION??
I am wanting to purchase CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern...am I understanding it right?  When I buy it...it'll be sent to me in an email and I can print out the instructions and size that I want...and that I will have access to it from then on?   I don't understand about the "e-book" - what is that...I'm so confused..
   I really appreciate all the wonderful things I've learned from this thread..and you are all so talented!!   I only have a Kenore Sewing machine that is about 45 years old...I've finally mastered doing some appliques with the zigzag stitch...I'd really like to surprise my DGS with the shirts for our trip in October.
  tia - Barb


----------



## cogero

It will be available immediately if you purchase from You Can Make This.com and will always be available in your library.


----------



## VBAndrea

bunny213 said:


> QUESTION??
> I am wanting to purchase CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern...am I understanding it right?  When I buy it...it'll be sent to me in an email and I can print out the instructions and size that I want...and that I will have access to it from then on?   I don't understand about the "e-book" - what is that...I'm so confused..
> I really appreciate all the wonderful things I've learned from this thread..and you are all so talented!!   I only have a Kenore Sewing machine that is about 45 years old...I've finally mastered doing some appliques with the zigzag stitch...I'd really like to surprise my DGS with the shirts for our trip in October.
> tia - Barb



If you make a purchase from YCMT it immediately makes the pattern available to you to download.  You can download into a document folder on your computer, and then print out the pages you need.  It will always be stored in a library on You Can Make This so you can access it again if you would need to.  I guess it's called an e-book because it's not a pattern sent to you -- it's sent via the computer and available to use immediately. 

HTH.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

scrap_heaven said:


> Need an idea of what do with this fabric.
> 
> I have 3 meters of it, got it on clearance for $3m, had to fight off the quilting grandmas to get anything at this sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked this up for $6m but was only able to get one m. I want something for my son but I am not sure what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't leave this set behind either, $3m 6m in total
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO what should I make???


*love that jungle fabric!!! the princss is too cute too! can't wiat to see what you coem up with,princess maybe as parts of a vida? love the colors!*


----------



## aboveH20

NiniMorris said:


> Funny you should mention the Sock place...(get ready for a long story!)  *Today is my middle son's birthday.*  He is 28.  The one and only time I ever went there was to get maternity underwear when I was pregnant with him!  My step mother and step sister took me to shop there, but all I could find I needed was the unmentionables!  I have thought several times about going back (now that we live in GA) but never have!
> 
> (ok...so not such a long story for a change!)
> 
> Nini



Today is my younger son's birthday.  24!

​


----------



## scrap_heaven

VBAndrea said:


> I just stitched out a horse fill on a dress for dd whilst having a headache, so I do NOT envy you one bit doing 28 shirts.  Did they give you a deadline?



I told them it would be about a week, I really didn't want to leave them hanging, I am not super stressed.  Over all it is a pretty simple embroidered logo; so that is good.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *love that jungle fabric!!! the princss is too cute too! can't wiat to see what you coem up with,princess maybe as parts of a vida? love the colors!*



Thanks!!


----------



## belle41379

Will go back and catch up tonight, but wanted to get this posted.  I just finished this for DD...

Hopscotch Skirt









Sorry for the blurry phone pics. 

Decorative stitching on the bottom hem:


----------



## aboveH20

Today was a busy day.  I had the three girls over who allowed me to try my doll clothing on their AG dolls.  They're going into third, sixth, and eighth grades.  After spending many hours on "prep" -- trying to figure out good patterns for them, doing a little clean up, getting fabrics ready -- the two younger ones made skirts (without a pattern) and the older one made a modified stripwork jumper.  Fortunately their mother stayed with them, although her sewing is limited to curtains.  They were here from 1-5 PM!

In other news I was able to take a picture of Dorrrine in her new t-shirt and easy fit pants.  The bad news is that Ginger is missing and I haven't had a chance to check the survielance cameras.  Tomorrow I go play Good Daughter at my mother's and that's usually a whole day affair, so hopefully no harm will befall Ginger.

Anyway . . .  I made CarlaC's t-shirt, thanks to Andrea directing me to the pattern.  The pattern uses Lite Steam a Seam, which I got with my coupon at Joann, and it's a cool product.  The pattern has you start making the hems BEFORE cutting out the pieces.  I bested them and used an old t-shirt, so didn't even need that step.  You'll see in the photo.

I got up my courage to take off Dorrrine's hairnet, so here she is in the CarlaC t-shirt and easy fit pants.






A question if anyone has made the t-shirt.  I THINK you'e supposed to top stitch along the neck edge on the bodice.  I topstitched on the neckband.  Thoughts?






Hopefully you can tell that I upcycled a t-shirt and see what I mean about topstitiching the neckband vs. the bodice.

I see why you're all loving knits.  They're very forgiving.


----------



## aboveH20

i12go2wdw said:


> I know you like to see creations so here are some things I have made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my take on the Hoop-dee-doo



What great creations -- thank you for sharing -- and yes, the HDDR outfit is perfect.



VBAndrea said:


> I
> 
> I love your clothes -- your AK dress reminds me so much of the dress I made my dd for AK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally made a zebra Mickey head yo-yo for it like the zebra one you have on the center of your bodice, but then I changed it to the dangling stuffed Mickey heads.



I love it.  The AK dress looks like it has a nice swish to it.



Granna4679 said:


> First of all, I made a couple of these last year.  I just finished 2 more for customers so I though I would post again for all of the new dis'ers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my daughter's baby shower this weekend, I made this (I know it isn't sewing related but just had to share).  She is doing the baby room in all ducks so we are carrying that theme out for the shower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking



The clothing is wonderful and the cake is just ducky.  (How many times have you heard that in the last couple months!)



miprender said:


> Very nice but where is GINGER? in case you missed the first time



I'm looking. 


aidansmommy said:


> Here's some jammer pants that I made(before I found the easy fits) for my son....he's a four year old boy and "becomes" spider man when he wears these.....attemping to crawl up the walls and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the warm welcomes!!!



I love the jammies and him trying to go up the walls.  My younger son turned 24 today and I think he's been tempted to try to climb up the wall of his sub occasionally.




cogero said:


> I think I have like 10 or 12 more outfits between the kids. It would help if I stopped making the list longer.



You're wearing me out.



mom2prettyprincess said:


> Good Evening all!!
> 
> Its been a long last couple of days as my boyfriend was admitted to the cardiac unit today as he was having severe chest pain and shortness of breath..
> 
> And the biggest bummer is I had to CANCEL my Disney trip we should be leaving on Wednesday as you can see from my ticker...circumstances beyond my control...thank goodness my daughter had NO idea we were going so the only one with a broken heart is me right now....



I'm so sorry for the distress you're currently under.  I pray things return to normal soon.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here's a couple of things that I finished for a Big Give recently.  These aren't the best pics because I took them with my cell phone.
> 
> The outfits for the girls are the same.  Now Alexa wants one, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had wanted to add "Just keep swimming" under Dory and "Fish are friends, not food" under Bruce but I just ran out of time.  Work is just interfering with my sewing time way too much lately!



Wonderful!



VBAndrea said:


> Are you sure you were in NYC?  I think you might have swung by Canada by mistake.  Or did you go via plane?  Did you happen to see a big tower in the city you went to possible labeled "Eiffel?"  I know you said you went by train, but for someone like you you I could see how easily you might mix up plane and train.  We all understand.
> 
> Seriously, how long did it take to make the t?  I have saved some old shirts of mine to upcycle into shirts for Sam, but have too many other things on my list first.



Good point.  I'll have to check my hand stamp to see if it tells where I've been or better yet, where I'm going.

I upcycled a t-shirt so didn't have to hem the shirt or sleeves.  The first one was certainly under an hour (I went out in the middle to get the Lite Steam a Seam) the next one, using an upcycled t-shirt should take less than 30 minutes.




VBAndrea said:


> the pic didn't copy from photobucket (which gives me fits most days -- behaves worse than Cheryl does) so I edited my original post



. . . and it doesn't come easy, I have to _work_ at misbehaving.



scrap_heaven said:


> Need an idea of what do with this fabric.
> 
> I have 3 meters of it, got it on clearance for $3m, had to fight off the quilting grandmas to get anything at this sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked this up for $6m but was only able to get one m. I want something for my son but I am not sure what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO what should I make???



I love the jeep fabric.



VBAndrea said:


> These are the jammies I made for my dd over the past couple of weeks -- I just finally took pics!  I didn't do anything fancy with the bottoms (ruffles or the like) as most were remnant fabrics.  I even had to do a tiny guitar applique for the Hannah Montana pair b/c that was all I had left of the fabric.  I originally wanted to do a paw print applique for the cat fabric but didn't have it on my thumb drive yet and computer was occupied so I just used a cat I already had.  DH makes fun of the cat with cat fabric!  Oh well, they are just pj's and dd loves them.  The really good news is I was finally able to make something for cheaper than I could buy them.  I'd say I spent $3 to $4 per pair including my stabilizer and thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA all appliques are from Planet Applique and the guitar and paw print are freebies!



 -- reminds me, it's time for bed AGAIN




MissLiz said:


> I'm going to try to join in once again.  I have been on a couple of the threads whining that I wanted to learn to sew and well, guess what?  I finally got off my behind and signed up for some classes!!
> 
> The first one was learning about the machine and since I had never even sat in front of a sewing machine before, it was very helpful.  It was also a really good excuse to finally take my brand new sewing machine out of the box.  Yep, it's called procrastination or terror...whichever one you prefer.
> 
> The second class was about measurements, fabric, and patterns.  Once again, very helpful.  The third one was supposed to be making a pillowcase, but it was full before I registered, so I missed it.
> 
> I have another one coming up next week that is about hemming and repairs.  And the last one I'm signed up for is buttonholes and zippers.  Yay!!!
> 
> I have been playing around with my machine and I'm pretty good at sewing an even straight line.  I did play with an applique, but that was a disaster!  I need a little more control of my sewing before I manage that.
> 
> After rambling once again, I just want to say thank you to all of you who have posted your work on here!  It's been such an inspiration and I can't wait until I am able to post my first project.



Welcome.  Be prepared to continually be in awe of people's creativity and sewing competence.



miprender said:


> Probably my last post today as tomorrow I finally get everyone to wear all my creations  We are leaving at 8:10 and should arrive around 11am at DISNEY.   I am bringing my computer though so when DH is watching TV I still may lurk alittle



Let the memories begin.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Here are my latest finished projects...
> 
> I've had this dress pretty much complete for a few months, but was waiting to see how tall Annabella would be before adding the cuff.  I don't think she could grow too much between now and Novmeber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my new diaper bag, a big improvement from the ugly backpack I got for free at the hospital...although Terry won't be caught dead holding this for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my version of a Mickey Rosetta, inspired from you wonderful Disboutique ladies!



Whoa.  Love everything.



belle41379 said:


> Will go back and catch up tonight, but wanted to get this posted.  I just finished this for DD...
> 
> Hopscotch Skirt



I looks great -- I predict some twirling!


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> Today is my younger son's birthday.  24!
> 
> ​


Happy Birthday younger son.  And Cheryl, I am so impressed that you remembered (did your dh remind you?)!



belle41379 said:


> Will go back and catch up tonight, but wanted to get this posted.  I just finished this for DD...
> 
> Hopscotch Skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the blurry phone pics.
> 
> Decorative stitching on the bottom hem:


Looks great!  I still have more of that pirate fabric left but dd isn't into pirates.  It will get used though!  I really the added decorative stitching.  My machine has tons of dec stitching but never cooperates with me and it certainly can't be operator error 



aboveH20 said:


> Today was a busy day.  I had the three girls over who allowed me to try my doll clothing on their AG dolls.  They're going into third, sixth, and eighth grades.  After spending many hours on "prep" -- trying to figure out good patterns for them, doing a little clean up, getting fabrics ready -- the two younger ones made skirts (without a pattern) and the older one made a modified stripwork jumper.  Fortunately their mother stayed with them, although her sewing is limited to curtains.  They were here from 1-5 PM!
> 
> In other news I was able to take a picture of Dorrrine in her new t-shirt and easy fit pants.  The bad news is that Ginger is missing and I haven't had a chance to check the survielance cameras.  Tomorrow I go play Good Daughter at my mother's and that's usually a whole day affair, so hopefully no harm will befall Ginger.
> 
> Anyway . . .  I made CarlaC's t-shirt, thanks to Andrea directing me to the pattern.  The pattern uses Lite Steam a Seam, which I got with my coupon at Joann, and it's a cool product.  The pattern has you start making the hems BEFORE cutting out the pieces.  I bested them and used an old t-shirt, so didn't even need that step.  You'll see in the photo.
> 
> I got up my courage to take off Dorrrine's hairnet, so here she is in the CarlaC t-shirt and easy fit pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A question if anyone has made the t-shirt.  I THINK you'e supposed to top stitch along the neck edge on the bodice.  I topstitched on the neckband.  Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully you can tell that I upcycled a t-shirt and see what I mean about topstitiching the neckband vs. the bodice.
> 
> I see why you're all loving knits.  They're very forgiving.


Thank you for taking poor Dorrrine's hair out of that hair net.  She looks so much better now, though at first glance it looks like you made her a hooded t-shirt!  I have no clue where the stitching goes.  I'm calling my ds over right now to look.  It's on the bodice, but the neck of his t-shirt isn't exactly the same as the knit on the shirt itself -- it's minimally ribbed.  I think it would be best to put the topstitching on both the neck and the bodice.  But brilliant job!  So did you have fun practicing being a grandmother?


MICHAEL'S COUPON AT JOANN'S 
was a no go for me.  The lady, who was actually nice, said that since Michael's does not sell fabric they can not be used.  Hancock's coupons are allowed.  I only bought one thing not on sale and had a 40% off coupon for that, but still would have loved an additional 25% off everything.  The good news is they still had one of the two fabrics I really wanted, and I can manage with that -- and it was 50% off YAY!


----------



## belle41379

Had a HUGE muti-quote going...only to loose it.   So, let me just say:

Love all the pjs.

Rosetta bags look fantastic!

The HDDR and Tink dresses are super cute.

Love the diaper cake, and the Partners/Castle dress is AMAZING! 

The Princess dress (and the Princess herself ) are darling.

The AK outfits are really creative.  Well done.

I'm sure I'm forgetting a ton, but everything looks so great!


----------



## Blyssfull

aboveH20 said:


> I got up my courage to take off Dorrrine's hairnet, so here she is in the CarlaC t-shirt and easy fit pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A question if anyone has made the t-shirt.  I THINK you'e supposed to top stitch along the neck edge on the bodice.  I topstitched on the neckband.  Thoughts?



That looks comfy enough that I think I'd like one. Plus it hides that extra fabric gather which I'm with y'all on not liking. For what they charge for those dolls and accessories you'd think they could work that out. 



VBAndrea said:


> MICHAEL'S COUPON AT JOANN'S
> was a no go for me.  The lady, who was actually nice, said that since Michael's does not sell fabric they can not be used.  Hancock's coupons are allowed.  I only bought one thing not on sale and had a 40% off coupon for that, but still would have loved an additional 25% off everything.  The good news is they still had one of the two fabrics I really wanted, and I can manage with that -- and it was 50% off YAY!



WHAT!? That's absurd. What coupon Nazis! Although I did read from a Joann's employee after searching their coupon policy they'll only accept Michael's coupons if they have one near the Joann. Sorry they wouldn't let you use it.  Glad the fabric you did want was 50% tho.


----------



## billwendy

I dragged Bill to the Wilmington, DE walmart tonight hoping to find the treasure of fabric cuts that have been posted!!! But, unfortunately, they were still full price or on sale for $5... BUMMER!!!!!!

How many people are having the heat wave this week?

I have a beautiful light pink with white fluff petti for my new neice from China (she arrived bout 3 weeks ago). So I get to meet her this weekend for the first time!!!!! But, Im unsure what to put on the tshirt for her? cupcake? her name? thoughts? I also got her a cute minnie face top from Walmart, a minnie stuffed animal....any other ideas? C- thoughts from you and M?????


----------



## cogero

Finished 3 disney outfits for the boy. I have a bunch of shorts cut out for him so I am thinking I will do those before starting on the rest of the girls stuff. just easier.

Also I sewed 2 pairs of easy fits in about 45 minutes including the elastic so if I iron the waists and the hems tomorrow morning I should be able to finish the next 3 pairs rather quickly.

Pictures will come tomorrow in the light.


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> Funny you should mention the Sock place...(get ready for a long story!)  Today is my middle son's birthday.  He is 28.  The one and only time I ever went there was to get maternity underwear when I was pregnant with him!  My step mother and step sister took me to shop there, but all I could find I needed was the unmentionables!  I have thought several times about going back (now that we live in GA) but never have!
> 
> (ok...so not such a long story for a change!)
> 
> Nini



 What a sweet story! 



bunny213 said:


> QUESTION??
> I am wanting to purchase CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern...am I understanding it right?  When I buy it...it'll be sent to me in an email and I can print out the instructions and size that I want...and that I will have access to it from then on?   I don't understand about the "e-book" - what is that...I'm so confused..
> I really appreciate all the wonderful things I've learned from this thread..and you are all so talented!!   I only have a Kenore Sewing machine that is about 45 years old...I've finally mastered doing some appliques with the zigzag stitch...I'd really like to surprise my DGS with the shirts for our trip in October.
> tia - Barb



Best purchase you will ever make! 



belle41379 said:


> Will go back and catch up tonight, but wanted to get this posted.  I just finished this for DD...
> 
> Hopscotch Skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the blurry phone pics.
> 
> Decorative stitching on the bottom hem:



This skirt is really cute!!! The fabrics are adorable and I love your decorative stitching! 



aboveH20 said:


> Today was a busy day.  I had the three girls over who allowed me to try my doll clothing on their AG dolls.  They're going into third, sixth, and eighth grades.  After spending many hours on "prep" -- trying to figure out good patterns for them, doing a little clean up, getting fabrics ready -- the two younger ones made skirts (without a pattern) and the older one made a modified stripwork jumper.  Fortunately their mother stayed with them, although her sewing is limited to curtains.  They were here from 1-5 PM!
> 
> In other news I was able to take a picture of Dorrrine in her new t-shirt and easy fit pants.  The bad news is that Ginger is missing and I haven't had a chance to check the survielance cameras.  Tomorrow I go play Good Daughter at my mother's and that's usually a whole day affair, so hopefully no harm will befall Ginger.
> 
> Anyway . . .  I made CarlaC's t-shirt, thanks to Andrea directing me to the pattern.  The pattern uses Lite Steam a Seam, which I got with my coupon at Joann, and it's a cool product.  The pattern has you start making the hems BEFORE cutting out the pieces.  I bested them and used an old t-shirt, so didn't even need that step.  You'll see in the photo.
> 
> I got up my courage to take off Dorrrine's hairnet, so here she is in the CarlaC t-shirt and easy fit pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully you can tell that I upcycled a t-shirt and see what I mean about topstitiching the neckband vs. the bodice.
> 
> I see why you're all loving knits.  They're very forgiving.



Well, doesn't Dorrrine look cute. 

I love Carla's T-shirt pattern!




billwendy said:


> I dragged Bill to the Wilmington, DE walmart tonight hoping to find the treasure of fabric cuts that have been posted!!! But, unfortunately, they were still full price or on sale for $5... BUMMER!!!!!!
> 
> How many people are having the heat wave this week?
> 
> I have a beautiful light pink with white fluff petti for my new neice from China (she arrived bout 3 weeks ago). So I get to meet her this weekend for the first time!!!!! But, Im unsure what to put on the tshirt for her? cupcake? her name? thoughts? I also got her a cute minnie face top from Walmart, a minnie stuffed animal....any other ideas? C- thoughts from you and M?????



We are having a heat wave. Heather told me that she heard we haven't had heat indexes this high since 1988. Which so happens to be the year I was married. She spent hours and hours gluing sequins and pearls onto my wedding dress for me. Thankfully, my parents had an Air conditioner in their bedroom, so she could do it in there. 

Speaking of weddings, Brian just informed me that his boss told him there was no way, no how he could have our anniversary weekend off. We were hoping to go to Great Wolf Lodge in Sandusky.  

Stupid magic festival.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I lost a huge multi-quote but just wanted to say that there have been so many great things posted lately.
> 
> I adore that little Parisian Feliz-how cute is that?  Where did you find the Parisian designs?
> 
> There are so many other things I want to comment on but I'm at work and probably shouldn't be hanging out here!




Thank you  I had Jessica digitize the Parisian designs for me  I showed her the pictures of the fabric I was going to use and she was able to create me the perfect appliques!


----------



## billwendy

teresajoy said:


> We are having a heat wave. Heather told me that she heard we haven't had heat indexes this high since 1988. Which so happens to be the year I was married. She spent hours and hours gluing sequins and pearls onto my wedding dress for me. Thankfully, my parents had an Air conditioner in their bedroom, so she could do it in there.
> 
> Speaking of weddings, Brian just informed me that his boss told him there was no way, no how he could have our anniversary weekend off. We were hoping to go to Great Wolf Lodge in Sandusky.
> 
> Stupid magic festival.



That is a total bummer! I hate it when work gets in the way of life!!!!! Grrrrrr......hopefully it will all work out somehow!!!


----------



## dianemom2

billwendy said:


> I dragged Bill to the Wilmington, DE walmart tonight hoping to find the treasure of fabric cuts that have been posted!!! But, unfortunately, they were still full price or on sale for $5... BUMMER!!!!!!
> 
> How many people are having the heat wave this week?
> 
> I have a beautiful light pink with white fluff petti for my new neice from China (she arrived bout 3 weeks ago). So I get to meet her this weekend for the first time!!!!! But, Im unsure what to put on the tshirt for her? cupcake? her name? thoughts? I also got her a cute minnie face top from Walmart, a minnie stuffed animal....any other ideas? C- thoughts from you and M?????



We are definitely having a heat wave.  On Thursday it is supposed to be over 100 degrees here but they are saying it will feel more like 115 because of the humidity.  I think we might see a movie on Thursday afternoon.  It will be too hot to even go to the pool!

The fabric is the same at our Walmart.  Either full prices or $5 for the 2 yard packs.  Tomorrow when we go to Leesburg, VA I am going to run into the super Walmart there and see if they have fabric on sale.

I like the idea of your niece's name on her shirt.  Of course, you could do her name AND a cupcake, which would be adorable!  YOu must be so excited about meeting her!



belle41379 said:


> Will go back and catch up tonight, but wanted to get this posted.  I just finished this for DD...
> 
> Hopscotch Skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the blurry phone pics.
> 
> Decorative stitching on the bottom hem:



I love the skirt.  It is so full!

I finished my Big Give items tonight.  I will put them in the mail tomorrow if we get home from Leesburg early enough to get to the post office too.  If not, they will go out first thing on Thursday (the super hot day) morning.


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> I got up my courage to take off Dorrrine's hairnet, so here she is in the CarlaC t-shirt and easy fit pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A question if anyone has made the t-shirt.  I THINK you'e supposed to top stitch along the neck edge on the bodice.  I topstitched on the neckband.  Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully you can tell that I upcycled a t-shirt and see what I mean about topstitiching the neckband vs. the bodice.
> 
> I see why you're all loving knits.  They're very forgiving.



Awww... Dorrrine is so cute!  This is just a thought, but I think when everyone was asking you to take her hair net off - they kind of meant that they wanted to _see_ her hair - not for you to cover it up with a shower cap.  

I wish I could help you out with the t-shirt, but I am so awful with knits.

D~


----------



## cogero

We have a heatwave here. IT is disgusting but I am happy at least for our central AC.


----------



## squirrel

Heat wave???  What's that?

We have had a terrible summer so far.  I'm not complaining-my sewing area is upstairs in a small room in the sun (if there is any) all day.  Can't leave the door open otherwise Pippi (cat) will cause trouble.  So I have had more time to get all the dresses done.

Seriously, the weather here has been like spring-Rain!  We might have had 5 warm days so far.

Mosquitos have been horrible.  Getting a bit better now that they are working hard at killing the mosquito larvee.


----------



## mphalens

miprender said:


> Probably my last post today as tomorrow I finally get everyone to wear all my creations  We are leaving at 8:10 and should arrive around 11am at DISNEY. I am bringing my computer though so when DH is watching TV I still may lurk alittle



LUCKY DUCK!!!  Can't wait to see the outfits in action!!!  Hope you all have a fabulous time!!!!



Diz-Mommy said:


> Here are my latest finished projects...
> 
> I've had this dress pretty much complete for a few months, but was waiting to see how tall Annabella would be before adding the cuff.  I don't think she could grow too much between now and Novmeber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous dress - but OMGoodness!!!  How adorable is SHE????
> Loved the Rosettas too!!!





DMGeurts said:


> Please post pictures when you can!
> 
> Well - I was going to sew today, but dd and I got wrapped up cleaning our office...  I still have paperwork to sort and file (my most dreaded task), I am lucky if I manage to do it once a year.  One day, I will manage to nag DH into putting shelves in my 'deepest, darkest, messiest closet'  - then I could finally organize it.  You know, the closet that everyone has (at least I hope they do) - that when you open it, you do it slowly and carefully, so nothing falls on you...  and then you pray you can close it again.  Yah - that's the one.  Well, I want shelves in it - and I've been begging for years - but it hasn't happened yet.
> D~



What D said!!! 

And no worries - I think I actually have TWO of those closets . . .



turtlegirl25 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing!  Love that this will work on sale merchandise.  Every time I enter JoAnn with my 40% coupon, the item(s) I want to buy are already on sale.  Go figure!



That happens to me ALL THE TIME!!!



VBAndrea said:


> I'm so excited for you and please, please post pics of your customs in action once you return.  I am dying to see everything modeled.
> 
> I'm glad you like seeing the oldies.  I love seeing things repeated as well b/c I have so many ideas and forget to copy them all down, so seeing things again jogs the ol' memory.
> 
> One of the girls at Joann's told me they purposely mark down the expensive stuff $1 off when they have the 40% off coupons.  This what at the crummier store with the nice salespeople.  The store with the good selection has the evil ladies working there.  I have to go to the evil lady store this evening to get more fabric and some trim.



Yup - what you said!  Can't wait to see all those outfits in action!

And thank you for confirming my suspicions!!!  Ugh!



belle41379 said:


> Hopscotch Skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decorative stitching on the bottom hem:



Oooh!!!  So cute!  And LOVE the twirl factor!!!  And that decorative stitching is PERFECT!!!



aboveH20 said:


> Today was a busy day.  I had the three girls over who allowed me to try my doll clothing on their AG dolls.  They're going into third, sixth, and eighth grades.  After spending many hours on "prep" -- trying to figure out good patterns for them, doing a little clean up, getting fabrics ready -- the two younger ones made skirts (without a pattern) and the older one made a modified stripwork jumper.  Fortunately their mother stayed with them, although her sewing is limited to curtains.  They were here from 1-5 PM!
> 
> In other news I was able to take a picture of Dorrrine in her new t-shirt and easy fit pants.  The bad news is that Ginger is missing and I haven't had a chance to check the survielance cameras.  Tomorrow I go play Good Daughter at my mother's and that's usually a whole day affair, so hopefully no harm will befall Ginger.
> 
> Anyway . . .  I made CarlaC's t-shirt, thanks to Andrea directing me to the pattern.  The pattern uses Lite Steam a Seam, which I got with my coupon at Joann, and it's a cool product.  The pattern has you start making the hems BEFORE cutting out the pieces.  I bested them and used an old t-shirt, so didn't even need that step.  You'll see in the photo.
> 
> I got up my courage to take off Dorrrine's hairnet, so here she is in the CarlaC t-shirt and easy fit pants.



Glad to hear the girls had fun!  Your outfit for Dorrrine looks great - but I did have to look twice to determine if you'd made her a hoodie or put a shower cap on her head . . . 



VBAndrea said:


> Thank you for taking poor Dorrrine's hair out of that hair net.  She looks so much better now, though at first glance it looks like you made her a hooded t-shirt!  I have no clue where the stitching goes.  I'm calling my ds over right now to look.  It's on the bodice, but the neck of his t-shirt isn't exactly the same as the knit on the shirt itself -- it's minimally ribbed.  I think it would be best to put the topstitching on both the neck and the bodice.  But brilliant job!  So did you have fun practicing being a grandmother?
> 
> 
> MICHAEL'S COUPON AT JOANN'S
> was a no go for me.  The lady, who was actually nice, said that since Michael's does not sell fabric they can not be used.  Hancock's coupons are allowed.  I only bought one thing not on sale and had a 40% off coupon for that, but still would have loved an additional 25% off everything.  The good news is they still had one of the two fabrics I really wanted, and I can manage with that -- and it was 50% off YAY!



So I wasn't the only one who thought that about Dorrrine's new shirt!

And now I'm wondering if the new Joann's will take the Michael's coupon or not  . . .



Blyssfull said:


> WHAT!? That's absurd. What coupon Nazis! Although I did read from a Joann's employee after searching their coupon policy they'll only accept Michael's coupons if they have one near the Joann. Sorry they wouldn't let you use it.  Glad the fabric you did want was 50% tho.



Hmm . . . 
Have any Charlotte area Disboutiquers made it to the new Joann's yet?  Hayley says they opened July 8th . . . we're talking about making a run up there on Thursday (if I get a lot done around the house tomorrow) . . . wondering if the Michael's coupon will work or not . . .
Also wondering why my iPhone Joann's app doesn't list the new Mooresville store yet!!!!



cogero said:


> Finished 3 disney outfits for the boy. I have a bunch of shorts cut out for him so I am thinking I will do those before starting on the rest of the girls stuff. just easier.
> 
> Also I sewed 2 pairs of easy fits in about 45 minutes including the elastic so if I iron the waists and the hems tomorrow morning I should be able to finish the next 3 pairs rather quickly.
> 
> Pictures will come tomorrow in the light.



You go girl!!!  Way to knock all that out!!!



teresajoy said:


> We are having a heat wave. Heather told me that she heard we haven't had heat indexes this high since 1988. Which so happens to be the year I was married. She spent hours and hours gluing sequins and pearls onto my wedding dress for me. Thankfully, my parents had an Air conditioner in their bedroom, so she could do it in there.
> 
> Speaking of weddings, Brian just informed me that his boss told him there was no way, no how he could have our anniversary weekend off. We were hoping to go to Great Wolf Lodge in Sandusky.
> 
> Stupid magic festival.



That is some sisterly love 

And that REALLY stinks you can't go away for your anniversary weekend!!!  I'm the (NOT ) lucky duck that gets to spend her 9 year anniversary on July 28th in Montana with the Disney-Hater In-Laws . . . Happy Happy Joy Joy!   That's the face I make whenever I think about it . . .





dianemom2 said:


> I finished my Big Give items tonight.  I will put them in the mail tomorrow if we get home from Leesburg early enough to get to the post office too.  If not, they will go out first thing on Thursday (the super hot day) morning.



WooHoo!!!!  I finished my BigGive outfits tonight too!!!


Y'all - I know I missed a ton of quoting . . . we've been having internet issues for two days and I've lost TONS of posts I've tried to make ... 

Here's hoping THIS one actually POSTS!


----------



## MaeB

Getting ready for the heat wave here in Ottawa, Canada.  On Thursday, with the humidity, it's going to feel like 46...errr...115.  Tomorrow it's going to feel like 100....oh boy.  Luckily I work in an office that is kept at about 68 so I won't feel the worst of it.  I'm not looking forward to coming back to my non-air-conditioned 8th floor west facing apartment.


----------



## NiniMorris

Feeling bad for all those suffering from the heat...we had a bad spell about a month ago, then a couple days where we had rain and cool (70's!) and now getting warm (90's) again.  Although they are saying the heat wave is coming here... not looking forward to it at all!

Teresa, funny you should  talk about not getting off for your anniversary...ours is coming up in a bit.  For our 25th we were going on a cruise...got two new babies instead.  For our 30th, the kids were going to throw a big party, got a grand daughter instead.  We are thinking about taking a Disney cruise and vow renewal next year for our 35th... I guessing that is when my daughter will decide to give me a grand child from her!

I had wanted to go to Disney this year...the first trip with just adults, but all five of my kids managed to nix that in their own way!  So, I guess we will stay home and listen to all those stupid Elvis tributes instead...yes, we got married the day Elvis left the building permanently.  

But, I am lucky that hubby has enough seniority that he can get the date off if her really tries early enough!  

Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

Blyssfull said:


> WHAT!? That's absurd. What coupon Nazis! Although I did read from a Joann's employee after searching their coupon policy they'll only accept Michael's coupons if they have one near the Joann. Sorry they wouldn't let you use it.  Glad the fabric you did want was 50% tho.


The Michaels's that is closest to the Joann's I went to is all the way across the street.  It would have given me an extra $7+ dollars off if I were able to use it, so I was kind of bummed.



billwendy said:


> I dragged Bill to the Wilmington, DE walmart tonight hoping to find the treasure of fabric cuts that have been posted!!! But, unfortunately, they were still full price or on sale for $5... BUMMER!!!!!!
> 
> How many people are having the heat wave this week?
> 
> I have a beautiful light pink with white fluff petti for my new neice from China (she arrived bout 3 weeks ago). So I get to meet her this weekend for the first time!!!!! But, Im unsure what to put on the tshirt for her? cupcake? her name? thoughts? I also got her a cute minnie face top from Walmart, a minnie stuffed animal....any other ideas? C- thoughts from you and M?????


We have no Walmarts with precuts but we do have fat quarters and I price checked them via scanner and they are all still 75 cents.  AND EVEN WORSE, a lot of the fabric is disappearing.  Last time I was there I counted close to 30 Disney fabrics and last night they had about 10!!!!!!!!  And some of their simple solid/prints are gone.  I'm sad.  They are turning into a Super Walmart so it looks like the fabric is just getting smaller and smaller.  And they keep taking larger amounts of fabric (close to two yards) and are selling them as remnants, which is only 20% off.  I always find something there, but last night all I got was a princess remnant (only 1/2 yd).  I always counted on that store for Disney fabrics.  I can rely less on Dis fabric now though since I have a) my embroidery machine and b) Heather Sue

We've had it cold here lately.  Our highs have only been in the low 90's and there were a couple of mornings where I was able to open the windows, which I love.  I barely broke a sweat the last time I mowed and usually at this time of the year I am dripping (I'm not a big sweater, but when mowing with the humidity it's impossible not to).

I like the idea of a cupcake on the shirt, or perhaps applique her initial on it.  

We are going swimming today at my sister's community pool (which is really quiet and brand new) and I must finish my BG outfit today b/c I have to hit the PO tomorrow at the latest.  No other plans for today.



cogero said:


> Finished 3 disney outfits for the boy. I have a bunch of shorts cut out for him so I am thinking I will do those before starting on the rest of the girls stuff. just easier.
> 
> Also I sewed 2 pairs of easy fits in about 45 minutes including the elastic so if I iron the waists and the hems tomorrow morning I should be able to finish the next 3 pairs rather quickly.
> 
> Pictures will come tomorrow in the light.


Can't wait to see everything!


----------



## kidneygirl

belle41379 said:


> Will go back and catch up tonight, but wanted to get this posted.  I just finished this for DD...
> 
> Hopscotch Skirt



I love the skirt!!  I have some of that fabric and I'm trying to convince my DD to let me make a skirt for her.  I'm going to show her yours!



mphalens said:


> Hmm . . .
> Have any Charlotte area Disboutiquers made it to the new Joann's yet?  Hayley says they opened July 8th . . . we're talking about making a run up there on Thursday (if I get a lot done around the house tomorrow) . . . wondering if the Michael's coupon will work or not . . .
> Also wondering why my iPhone Joann's app doesn't list the new Mooresville store yet!!!!
> 
> WooHoo!!!!  I finished my BigGive outfits tonight too!!!!



I think we are going to head to Joann's on Thursday as well.  What time are you going?  I'm thinking we'll leave our house around 9, so we miss the uptown traffic.  Maybe we'll see you there!! 

And hooray for finishing the outfits!


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> Awww... Dorrrine is so cute!  This is just a thought, but I think when everyone was asking you to take her hair net off - *they kind of meant that they wanted to see her hair *- not for you to cover it up with a shower cap.
> 
> D~



Gee, I wonder if you're right.



VBAndrea said:


> Happy Birthday younger son.  And Cheryl, I am so impressed that you remembered (did your dh remind you?)!



Truth be told, I reminded _him_.  Don't forget, he's much older than I am.

Off to MD appt and shopping with my mother.


----------



## snubie

Diz-Mommy said:


> Here are my latest finished projects...
> 
> I've had this dress pretty much complete for a few months, but was waiting to see how tall Annabella would be before adding the cuff.  I don't think she could grow too much between now and Novmeber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my new diaper bag, a big improvement from the ugly backpack I got for free at the hospital...although Terry won't be caught dead holding this for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my version of a Mickey Rosetta, inspired from you wonderful Disboutique ladies!



Beuatiful princess dress.  And the Mickey Rosetta is gorgeous!  I love the argyle embroidery.



I got an iron-on rhinestone pattern to make Lauren's first day of First Grade shirt.  




Whenever I see blinged shirts, the shirt always is black.  I kind of wanted to avoid a black shirt for her first day of school though, seems hot to wear in  late august.   Any ideas on if I could get away with maybe a pink shirt and still be able to see the bling?


----------



## Meshell2002

We've been having a heat wave for most of June & July....upper 100s w/ a heat index 110-118.....I know there is at least one other person on here from AL.....Montgomery was rated 3rd hottest city in America...I agree. We get the southern heat but no breeze from the gulf since we are farther inland. That's why all we do is sit on the porch and drink tea and or swim.

Of course I have a/c...no way would I not here, I go to Orlando for some cooler weather!

Cheryl---I like the band on the neck...the liberty jane tshirt pattern had no band....just a turned hem....I like it that way though couldn't imagine trying to sew on a teeny tiny neck band.


----------



## tricia

belle41379 said:


> Will go back and catch up tonight, but wanted to get this posted.  I just finished this for DD...
> 
> Hopscotch Skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the blurry phone pics.
> 
> Decorative stitching on the bottom hem:



Cute.  Love the fabric and of course the decorative stitching.




aboveH20 said:


> Today was a busy day.  I had the three girls over who allowed me to try my doll clothing on their AG dolls.  They're going into third, sixth, and eighth grades.  After spending many hours on "prep" -- trying to figure out good patterns for them, doing a little clean up, getting fabrics ready -- the two younger ones made skirts (without a pattern) and the older one made a modified stripwork jumper.  Fortunately their mother stayed with them, although her sewing is limited to curtains.  They were here from 1-5 PM!
> 
> In other news I was able to take a picture of Dorrrine in her new t-shirt and easy fit pants.  The bad news is that Ginger is missing and I haven't had a chance to check the survielance cameras.  Tomorrow I go play Good Daughter at my mother's and that's usually a whole day affair, so hopefully no harm will befall Ginger.
> 
> Anyway . . .  I made CarlaC's t-shirt, thanks to Andrea directing me to the pattern.  The pattern uses Lite Steam a Seam, which I got with my coupon at Joann, and it's a cool product.  The pattern has you start making the hems BEFORE cutting out the pieces.  I bested them and used an old t-shirt, so didn't even need that step.  You'll see in the photo.
> 
> I got up my courage to take off Dorrrine's hairnet, so here she is in the CarlaC t-shirt and easy fit pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A question if anyone has made the t-shirt.  I THINK you'e supposed to top stitch along the neck edge on the bodice.  I topstitched on the neckband.  Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully you can tell that I upcycled a t-shirt and see what I mean about topstitiching the neckband vs. the bodice.
> 
> I see why you're all loving knits.  They're very forgiving.



Looking good.  I try to recycle the hems on T-shirts whenever I can too, it is soo much faster.


----------



## Fruto76

belle41379 said:


> Will go back and catch up tonight, but wanted to get this posted.  I just finished this for DD...
> 
> Hopscotch Skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the blurry phone pics.
> 
> Decorative stitching on the bottom hem:


Great job on this. The decorative stitching is perfect! I love this fabric, it puts a spin on the traditional black/white/red pirate themes. 



aboveH20 said:


> Today was a busy day.  I had the three girls over who allowed me to try my doll clothing on their AG dolls.  They're going into third, sixth, and eighth grades.  After spending many hours on "prep" -- trying to figure out good patterns for them, doing a little clean up, getting fabrics ready -- the two younger ones made skirts (without a pattern) and the older one made a modified stripwork jumper.  Fortunately their mother stayed with them, although her sewing is limited to curtains.  They were here from 1-5 PM!
> 
> In other news I was able to take a picture of Dorrrine in her new t-shirt and easy fit pants.  The bad news is that Ginger is missing and I haven't had a chance to check the survielance cameras.  Tomorrow I go play Good Daughter at my mother's and that's usually a whole day affair, so hopefully no harm will befall Ginger.
> 
> Anyway . . .  I made CarlaC's t-shirt, thanks to Andrea directing me to the pattern.  The pattern uses Lite Steam a Seam, which I got with my coupon at Joann, and it's a cool product.  The pattern has you start making the hems BEFORE cutting out the pieces.  I bested them and used an old t-shirt, so didn't even need that step.  You'll see in the photo.
> 
> I got up my courage to take off Dorrrine's hairnet, so here she is in the CarlaC t-shirt and easy fit pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A question if anyone has made the t-shirt.  I THINK you'e supposed to top stitch along the neck edge on the bodice.  I topstitched on the neckband.  Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully you can tell that I upcycled a t-shirt and see what I mean about topstitiching the neckband vs. the bodice.
> 
> I see why you're all loving knits.  They're very forgiving.


DoRRRine is looking pretty spiffy! Although I would love to see her hair, too. 
The T-shirt looks great.  I just looked at a neckline on my own T and it is stitched on the neckline and the bodice. I'm not sure if all are like that though. I think yours looks "finished" and I would not have noticed had you not asked about it.


----------



## cogero

Okay here goes with the outfits I have done for the boy the past few days.

Cars Shorts & SHirt





Pirate Shorts & Shirt (I am so happy I splurged on this japanese fabric)





Nemo





and this is my little guy actually being cooperative and letting me take his photo even though he wouldn't stand up.


----------



## belle41379

cogero said:


> Okay here goes with the outfits I have done for the boy the past few days.
> 
> Cars Shorts & SHirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate Shorts & Shirt (I am so happy I splurged on this japanese fabric)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my little guy actually being cooperative and letting me take his photo even though he wouldn't stand up.



Wow!  It all looks great!  Love the pirate one.  I have that Cars fabric that my son picked out.  It's nice to see what shorts look like in it.


----------



## ellenbenny

cogero said:


> Okay here goes with the outfits I have done for the boy the past few days.
> 
> and this is my little guy actually being cooperative and letting me take his photo even though he wouldn't stand up.



Adorable! Love all the outfits, and especially the pirate fabric.


----------



## Granna4679

NiniMorris said:


> Funny you should mention the Sock place...(get ready for a long story!)  Today is my middle son's birthday.  He is 28.  The one and only time I ever went there was to get maternity underwear when I was pregnant with him!  My step mother and step sister took me to shop there, but all I could find I needed was the unmentionables!  I have thought several times about going back (now that we live in GA) but never have!
> 
> (ok...so not such a long story for a change!)
> 
> Nini



Wow...kuddos to them for staying in business that long!  Sounds like a unique kind of store...



VBAndrea said:


> If you make a purchase from YCMT it immediately makes the pattern available to you to download.  You can download into a document folder on your computer, and then print out the pages you need.  It will always be stored in a library on You Can Make This so you can access it again if you would need to.  I guess it's called an e-book because it's not a pattern sent to you -- it's sent via the computer and available to use immediately.
> 
> HTH.



Just wanted to add...make sure you actually register the first time and "sign in" each time or they do not have a place to store your library of patterns that you buy.  



belle41379 said:


> Will go back and catch up tonight, but wanted to get this posted.  I just finished this for DD...
> 
> Hopscotch Skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the blurry phone pics.
> 
> Decorative stitching on the bottom hem:



I love this...the decorative stitching is perfect!



aboveH20 said:


> Today was a busy day.  I had the three girls over who allowed me to try my doll clothing on their AG dolls.  They're going into third, sixth, and eighth grades.  After spending many hours on "prep" -- trying to figure out good patterns for them, doing a little clean up, getting fabrics ready -- the two younger ones made skirts (without a pattern) and the older one made a modified stripwork jumper.  Fortunately their mother stayed with them, although her sewing is limited to curtains.  They were here from 1-5 PM!
> 
> In other news I was able to take a picture of Dorrrine in her new t-shirt and easy fit pants.  The bad news is that Ginger is missing and I haven't had a chance to check the survielance cameras.  Tomorrow I go play Good Daughter at my mother's and that's usually a whole day affair, so hopefully no harm will befall Ginger.
> 
> Anyway . . .  I made CarlaC's t-shirt, thanks to Andrea directing me to the pattern.  The pattern uses Lite Steam a Seam, which I got with my coupon at Joann, and it's a cool product.  The pattern has you start making the hems BEFORE cutting out the pieces.  I bested them and used an old t-shirt, so didn't even need that step.  You'll see in the photo.
> 
> I got up my courage to take off Dorrrine's hairnet, so here she is in the CarlaC t-shirt and easy fit pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A question if anyone has made the t-shirt.  I THINK you'e supposed to top stitch along the neck edge on the bodice.  I topstitched on the neckband.  Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully you can tell that I upcycled a t-shirt and see what I mean about topstitiching the neckband vs. the bodice.
> 
> I see why you're all loving knits.  They're very forgiving.



Dorrrine looks great!  I would like to see IF she has hair too.  And poor Ginger...where could she be???  I bet she is sooo jealous of Dorrine...she is probably under a bed somewhere.  



teresajoy said:


> We are having a heat wave. Heather told me that she heard we haven't had heat indexes this high since 1988. Which so happens to be the year I was married. She spent hours and hours gluing sequins and pearls onto my wedding dress for me. Thankfully, my parents had an Air conditioner in their bedroom, so she could do it in there.
> 
> Speaking of weddings, Brian just informed me that his boss told him there was no way, no how he could have our anniversary weekend off. We were hoping to go to Great Wolf Lodge in Sandusky.
> 
> Stupid magic festival.



How sweet of Heather.  

And heat wave??? Please...if you live in Houston the heat wave lasts about 10 months of the year every year....we have had high temps for several weeks and no rain to speak of until yesterday (got an inch or two).  



cogero said:


> Okay here goes with the outfits I have done for the boy the past few days.
> 
> and this is my little guy actually being cooperative and letting me take his photo even though he wouldn't stand up.



Chiara - they all look really cute!


----------



## Blyssfull

cogero said:


> Okay here goes with the outfits I have done for the boy the past few days.
> 
> Cars Shorts & SHirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate Shorts & Shirt (I am so happy I splurged on this japanese fabric)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my little guy actually being cooperative and letting me take his photo even though he wouldn't stand up.




All so cute. I really love what you did with the Nemo applique!


----------



## livndisney

cogero said:


> Okay here goes with the outfits I have done for the boy the past few days.
> 
> and this is my little guy actually being cooperative and letting me take his photo even though he wouldn't stand up.



Oh How CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## Meshell2002

Does anyone know how to fix font size on IE? DD did something to my laptop and changed the text size on IE....even though the desktop is unchanged. I tried going through control panel but nothing helped.....all the message boards text are now like a size 6 font.

Chiara your little boy is too cute!


----------



## NiniMorris

Meshell2002 said:


> Does anyone know how to fix font size on IE? DD did something to my laptop and changed the text size on IE....even though the desktop is unchanged. I tried going through control panel but nothing helped.....all the message boards text are now like a size 6 font.
> 
> Chiara your little boy is too cute!



Control plus...

Makes fonts so that old eyes can see...control minus...makes it hard to see!

Nini


----------



## disfamily07

Hello Everyone, I just wanted to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Lisa and I am a stay at home mom who also homeschools. I have followed the disboutique thread for a couple of years but have never had the courage to post and I finally decided it was time. I hope to get to know everyone better and become more involved in the disboutique thread. 
You have all inspired me so much. Thank you to each of you who have shared your creations over the years.


----------



## teresajoy

billwendy said:


> That is a total bummer! I hate it when work gets in the way of life!!!!! Grrrrrr......hopefully it will all work out somehow!!!



I think he might get our anniversary off, so that will be nice. I will go in and throw a major hissy fit if he doesn't!

And, congratulations on your new niece!!!!



mphalens said:


> 1.)So I wasn't the only one who thought that about Dorrrine's new shirt!
> 
> 2.)And now I'm wondering if the new Joann's will take the Michael's coupon or not  . . .
> 
> 3.)And that REALLY stinks you can't go away for your anniversary weekend!!!  I'm the (NOT ) lucky duck that gets to spend her 9 year anniversary on July 28th in Montana with the Disney-Hater In-Laws . . . Happy Happy Joy Joy!   That's the face I make whenever I think about it . . .



1.) I thought the same thing!
2.)I have read, somewhere, that Joann's will only take Michael's coupons on things Michael's sells, so basically just the craft supplies. 
3.)I agree, it stinks! But, yours sounds MUCH worse!  



NiniMorris said:


> Feeling bad for all those suffering from the heat...we had a bad spell about a month ago, then a couple days where we had rain and cool (70's!) and now getting warm (90's) again.  Although they are saying the heat wave is coming here... not looking forward to it at all!
> 
> Teresa, funny you should  talk about not getting off for your anniversary...ours is coming up in a bit.  For our 25th we were going on a cruise...got two new babies instead.  For our 30th, the kids were going to throw a big party, got a grand daughter instead.  We are thinking about taking a Disney cruise and vow renewal next year for our 35th... I guessing that is when my daughter will decide to give me a grand child from her!
> 
> I had wanted to go to Disney this year...the first trip with just adults, but all five of my kids managed to nix that in their own way!  So, I guess we will stay home and listen to all those stupid Elvis tributes instead...yes, we got married the day Elvis left the building permanently.
> 
> But, I am lucky that hubby has enough seniority that he can get the date off if her really tries early enough!
> 
> Nini



I am sitting here thinking how very cool it is that I remember the exact day you were married!   My brother came running outside yelling, "Elvis is DEAD! Elvis is DEAD!" My brother tends to get things VERY confused, so honestly we didn't really believe him until we turned on the TV and heard it.  

So, yah, I remember the day you were married.  Your anniversary is 10 days after mine by the way! We will be celebrating our 23rd anniversary this year. I hope you get to go on your cruise next year!   We would like to go on one for our 25th (well, that is MY plan I haven't actually told Brian yet!) 



aboveH20 said:


> Off to MD appt and shopping with my mother.



Have fun! 


snubie said:


> I got an iron-on rhinestone pattern to make Lauren's first day of First Grade shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I see blinged shirts, the shirt always is black.  I kind of wanted to avoid a black shirt for her first day of school though, seems hot to wear in  late august.   Any ideas on if I could get away with maybe a pink shirt and still be able to see the bling?



I really know notthing about bling shirts, but I would think it would show up. Sorry I'm not very helpful! 



Meshell2002 said:


> We've been having a heat wave for most of June & July....upper 100s w/ a heat index 110-118.....I know there is at least one other person on here from AL.....Montgomery was rated 3rd hottest city in America...I agree. We get the southern heat but no breeze from the gulf since we are farther inland. That's why all we do is sit on the porch and drink tea and or swim.
> 
> Of course I have a/c...no way would I not here, I go to Orlando for some cooler weather!
> 
> .



That is a long time to be having a heat wave! I think the heat index is only at 100 today. 



Granna4679 said:


> 1.)How sweet of Heather.
> 
> 2.)And heat wave??? Please...if you live in Houston the heat wave lasts about 10 months of the year every year....we have had high temps for several weeks and no rain to speak of until yesterday (got an inch or two).


1.) I have to agree! 
2.) But, do you have air conditioning? Even our cars don't have air conditioning. 	



cogero said:


> Okay here goes with the outfits I have done for the boy the past few days.
> 
> 
> and this is my little guy actually being cooperative and letting me take his photo even though he wouldn't stand up.



They are all adorable, but the pirate one is my favorite! 



disfamily07 said:


> Hello Everyone, I just wanted to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Lisa and I am a stay at home mom who also homeschools. I have followed the disboutique thread for a couple of years but have never had the courage to post and I finally decided it was time. I hope to get to know everyone better and become more involved in the disboutique thread.
> You have all inspired me so much. Thank you to each of you who have shared your creations over the years.



I said hi on Facebook, but I'll say it here too! HI!


----------



## VBAndrea

snubie said:


> I got an iron-on rhinestone pattern to make Lauren's first day of First Grade shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I see blinged shirts, the shirt always is black.  I kind of wanted to avoid a black shirt for her first day of school though, seems hot to wear in  late august.   Any ideas on if I could get away with maybe a pink shirt and still be able to see the bling?


Is that the actual pattern shown in the photo -- with the crystal colored rhinestones?  If it is, it might show on a hot pink shirt.  If it is not you could buy black rhinestones to put on a pink shirt.  The only other option I could think of is to take a pink shirt and applique on a rectangle or even some abstract shape in a black fabric and then put the design on the black fabric.  I am not so sure that would look good though -- I'd have to see it first.



cogero said:


> Okay here goes with the outfits I have done for the boy the past few days.
> 
> Cars Shorts & SHirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate Shorts & Shirt (I am so happy I splurged on this japanese fabric)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my little guy actually being cooperative and letting me take his photo even though he wouldn't stand up.


Everything is fantastic!  That is great fabric -- and it doesn't usually take a lot to make Easy Fit shorts.  Your ds looks adorable in the photo too 



disfamily07 said:


> Hello Everyone, I just wanted to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Lisa and I am a stay at home mom who also homeschools. I have followed the disboutique thread for a couple of years but have never had the courage to post and I finally decided it was time. I hope to get to know everyone better and become more involved in the disboutique thread.
> You have all inspired me so much. Thank you to each of you who have shared your creations over the years.



Welcome!  Would love to see some of the things you've been making -- you have enough posts to post pictures.


----------



## SallyfromDE

billwendy said:


> I dragged Bill to the Wilmington, DE walmart tonight hoping to find the treasure of fabric cuts that have been posted!!! But, unfortunately, they were still full price or on sale for $5... BUMMER!!!!!!



Which one did you go to Wendy? The one behind Prices Corner or the one down on Rt 13?


----------



## SallyfromDE

disfamily07 said:


> Hello Everyone, I just wanted to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Lisa and I am a stay at home mom who also homeschools. I have followed the disboutique thread for a couple of years but have never had the courage to post and I finally decided it was time. I hope to get to know everyone better and become more involved in the disboutique thread.
> You have all inspired me so much. Thank you to each of you who have shared your creations over the years.


----------



## jessica52877

disfamily07 said:


> Hello Everyone, I just wanted to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Lisa and I am a stay at home mom who also homeschools. I have followed the disboutique thread for a couple of years but have never had the courage to post and I finally decided it was time. I hope to get to know everyone better and become more involved in the disboutique thread.
> You have all inspired me so much. Thank you to each of you who have shared your creations over the years.



Welcome! 



teresajoy said:


> Speaking of weddings, Brian just informed me that his boss told him there was no way, no how he could have our anniversary weekend off. We were hoping to go to Great Wolf Lodge in Sandusky.
> 
> Stupid magic festival.



I'll give you the answer that people like to give me, just celebrate another time. Now, I'll give you my answer! Sorry that sucks! Been there, done that and I can't stand it!! It is 1 day a year and they know the day is coming 1 year ahead of time!! 

I was thinking about the heat wave and how much we enjoy being outside no matter what the temp is but I think the difference is we either walk back into air conditioning (which I am usually freezing in) or jump in the pool. So I don't think we count in the heat wave thoughts. In fact right now the air is on 80 and I am still freezing because my hair is wet!


----------



## aidansmommy

cogero said:


> Okay here goes with the outfits I have done for the boy the past few days.
> 
> Cars Shorts & SHirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate Shorts & Shirt (I am so happy I splurged on this japanese fabric)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my little guy actually being cooperative and letting me take his photo even though he wouldn't stand up.



Love these!!! WoW!!  You've been busy!






Here's a romper I made for miss Anya for the county fair...






....and a close-up of the material.  I can't wait to make her look like a watermelon!


----------



## disfamily07

Thank you all for making me feel welcome. I know it was silly to be so nervous about posting, but I was. 
 I have never posted a picture to the board but I will read the front page of this thread and see if I can figure it out. 
Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## Fruto76

cogero said:


> Okay here goes with the outfits I have done for the boy the past few days.
> 
> Cars Shorts & SHirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate Shorts & Shirt (I am so happy I splurged on this japanese fabric)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my little guy actually being cooperative and letting me take his photo even though he wouldn't stand up.


Everything looks so cute. You are sewing up a storm! I really like the nemo shorts fabric, where did you find it? 




disfamily07 said:


> Hello Everyone, I just wanted to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Lisa and I am a stay at home mom who also homeschools. I have followed the disboutique thread for a couple of years but have never had the courage to post and I finally decided it was time. I hope to get to know everyone better and become more involved in the disboutique thread.
> You have all inspired me so much. Thank you to each of you who have shared your creations over the years.


 Hi Lisa!  Can't wait to see what you have to share! Glad you decided to introduce yourself. 



aidansmommy said:


> Love these!!! WoW!!  You've been busy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a romper I made for miss Anya for the county fair...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and a close-up of the material.  I can't wait to make her look like a watermelon!


 This is adorable! I hope you'll share a picture of her in it at the Fair! Have a great time!


So, I decided to drag the kids to the closest Walmart that had Creative Cuts. And I hit the JACKPOT! Everything was marked $5 per package, but after having the munchkins run and scan, the most anything was was $2.11 and that was the Disney stuff. There was still plenty there. Even after I left. 
I have to go back and return a few that ended in my cart that I didn't want and I only got one package of Pooh, I want a couple more. I'm a little embarrassed, but here's that cart. 
My girls think I'm crazy 




Half the checkout line 




If anyone wants me to check on any for them LMK. I will probably head back tomorrow or Friday.
Now to re-organize my space so I can fit it all.


----------



## cogero

Ann the Nemo shorts fabric was from JoAnns. I saw it and immediately knew it was going to be for this trip.


You lucked out with all that fabric.


----------



## Fruto76

cogero said:


> Ann the Nemo shorts fabric was from JoAnns. I saw it and immediately knew it was going to be for this trip.
> 
> 
> You lucked out with all that fabric.



Awesome, Thank YOU! Not that I'll need any more fabric, but I just love that one!


----------



## tricia

Fruto76 said:


> My girls think I'm crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants me to check on any for them LMK. I will probably head back tomorrow or Friday.
> Now to re-organize my space so I can fit it all.



OMG, what an awesome haul.


----------



## dianemom2

Fruto76 said:


> So, I decided to drag the kids to the closest Walmart that had Creative Cuts. And I hit the JACKPOT! Everything was marked $5 per package, but after having the munchkins run and scan, the most anything was was $2.11 and that was the Disney stuff. There was still plenty there. Even after I left.
> I have to go back and return a few that ended in my cart that I didn't want and I only got one package of Pooh, I want a couple more. I'm a little embarrassed, but here's that cart.
> My girls think I'm crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half the checkout line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants me to check on any for them LMK. I will probably head back tomorrow or Friday.
> Now to re-organize my space so I can fit it all.




Lucky, lucky, lucky!  I have checked at 4 Walmarts now (2 in Florida, 1 in MD and one in VA) and I've had no luck at all.  I thought I did great when I got some for $5.

It looks like you got quite a good supply of cute stuff!  I'll be watching all the pictures to see what it turns into!


----------



## tricia

aidansmommy said:


> Love these!!! WoW!!  You've been busy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a romper I made for miss Anya for the county fair...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and a close-up of the material.  I can't wait to make her look like a watermelon!




Cute little watermelon dress, she is going to look absolutely 'delicious'.


----------



## Fruto76

dianemom2 said:


> Lucky, lucky, lucky!  I have checked at 4 Walmarts now (2 in Florida, 1 in MD and one in VA) and I've had no luck at all.  I thought I did great when I got some for $5.
> 
> It looks like you got quite a good supply of cute stuff!  I'll be watching all the pictures to see what it turns into!



Is there anything in particular that you were looking for? If you want I can look to see if they have it?


----------



## RMAMom

cogero said:


> Okay here goes with the outfits I have done for the boy the past few days.
> 
> Cars Shorts & SHirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate Shorts & Shirt (I am so happy I splurged on this japanese fabric)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my little guy actually being cooperative and letting me take his photo even though he wouldn't stand up.


Love the outfits and that is one cute kid you have there!



disfamily07 said:


> Hello Everyone, I just wanted to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Lisa and I am a stay at home mom who also homeschools. I have followed the disboutique thread for a couple of years but have never had the courage to post and I finally decided it was time. I hope to get to know everyone better and become more involved in the disboutique thread.
> You have all inspired me so much. Thank you to each of you who have shared your creations over the years.


Hi Lisa, cant wait to see what you create.


aidansmommy said:


> Love these!!! WoW!!  You've been busy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a romper I made for miss Anya for the county fair...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and a close-up of the material.  I can't wait to make her look like a watermelon!


That will be a very cute watermelon!


Fruto76 said:


> So, I decided to drag the kids to the closest Walmart that had Creative Cuts. And I hit the JACKPOT! Everything was marked $5 per package, but after having the munchkins run and scan, the most anything was was $2.11 and that was the Disney stuff. There was still plenty there. Even after I left.
> I have to go back and return a few that ended in my cart that I didn't want and I only got one package of Pooh, I want a couple more. I'm a little embarrassed, but here's that cart.
> My girls think I'm crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half the checkout line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants me to check on any for them LMK. I will probably head back tomorrow or Friday.
> Now to re-organize my space so I can fit it all.



OK now this is funny!!!!!
I keep checking my Wal-Mart but they still haven't gone under $5 and we don't have half of that selection.

I must say I too am really concerned about Ginger, I fear something terrible has happened to her.....


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

belle41379 said:


> Will go back and catch up tonight, but wanted to get this posted.  I just finished this for DD...
> 
> Hopscotch Skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the blurry phone pics.
> 
> Decorative stitching on the bottom hem:


*that is so cool! never heard of a hopscotch skirt...what makes it a hopscothc skirt ? not wanting to sound too dumb here..hehe...too late i think..anyways is it the pattern? *


----------



## i12go2wdw

I have another question, I am now thinking I will buy the brother 770 but I was wondering if it is possible to add a name to a design (like putting my kid's name inside Heathersue's Mickey Head desing) or does it take a special software to do that? Or could I do a second design ontop of the first and add the name that way? Can I use a Disney Font? 
This buying an embroidery machine is very complicated and confusing!!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

cogero said:


> Okay here goes with the outfits I have done for the boy the past few days.
> 
> Cars Shorts & SHirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate Shorts & Shirt (I am so happy I splurged on this japanese fabric)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my little guy actually being cooperative and letting me take his photo even though he wouldn't stand up.


*love that pirate set! and your lil man is so cute! *


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

disfamily07 said:


> Thank you all for making me feel welcome. I know it was silly to be so nervous about posting, but I was.
> I have never posted a picture to the board but I will read the front page of this thread and see if I can figure it out.
> Hope everyone is having a great day.


*Welcome! I too lrked for a while before i got up the nerve to post,but everyone here is wrma nd wellcoming and full of inspriation and helpful info! *


----------



## mphalens

kidneygirl said:


> I think we are going to head to Joann's on Thursday as well.  What time are you going?  I'm thinking we'll leave our house around 9, so we miss the uptown traffic.  Maybe we'll see you there!!
> 
> And hooray for finishing the outfits!



Oh!  That'd be fun!  But I really wanted to go without my kids, as did Hayley, so we're waiting 'til the afternoon so we can go kid-free   Let me know if there are any great deals to be had!!!!
AND - Thanks again for a fun morning yesterday chatting about sewing, etc!  I would not have had the guts to come home and finish those outfits yesterday without it!



disfamily07 said:


> Hello Everyone, I just wanted to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Lisa and I am a stay at home mom who also homeschools. I have followed the disboutique thread for a couple of years but have never had the courage to post and I finally decided it was time. I hope to get to know everyone better and become more involved in the disboutique thread.
> You have all inspired me so much. Thank you to each of you who have shared your creations over the years.



Hi!!!  I homeschool also!  How old are your LO's???



cogero said:


> Okay here goes with the outfits I have done for the boy the past few days.
> 
> Cars Shorts & SHirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate Shorts & Shirt (I am so happy I splurged on this japanese fabric)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my little guy actually being cooperative and letting me take his photo even though he wouldn't stand up.



LOVE LOVE  ALL OF IT!!!!  



aidansmommy said:


> Love these!!! WoW!!  You've been busy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a romper I made for miss Anya for the county fair...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and a close-up of the material.  I can't wait to make her look like a watermelon!



You promise to share pics, right???



Fruto76 said:


> So, I decided to drag the kids to the closest Walmart that had Creative Cuts. And I hit the JACKPOT! Everything was marked $5 per package, but after having the munchkins run and scan, the most anything was was $2.11 and that was the Disney stuff. There was still plenty there. Even after I left.
> I have to go back and return a few that ended in my cart that I didn't want and I only got one package of Pooh, I want a couple more. I'm a little embarrassed, but here's that cart.
> My girls think I'm crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half the checkout line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants me to check on any for them LMK. I will probably head back tomorrow or Friday.
> Now to re-organize my space so I can fit it all.



O M Goodness!!!  I thought I was bad!!!!   That is an AWESOME haul!!!  
I'm going to stop at another Walmart tomorrow on my way to Joann's and see if they've come down in price at all yet (they had a few discounted, but most were still $5 the other day) . . . 

Did they totally think you were nuts?  They thought I was and I didn't buy half that much! 

I have to ask - Did they have Orange with White Dots or Blue with White Dots???  And did they have any of the darker denim packs???  Not sure WHY I'm asking these questions - I have plenty to keep me busy 



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *that is so cool! never heard of a hopscotch skirt...what makes it a hopscothc skirt ? not wanting to sound too dumb here..hehe...too late i think..anyways is it the pattern? *



I want to know also what makes a "hopscotch skirt" so we can sound dumb together   But, I totally subscribe to the "there are no dumb questions" theory, so I think we're good 

Y'all, I think something might be wrong with me . . .I got to run out by myself this morning and head to Gastonia to pick up replacement headphones for Finn for our trip (because of course his broke this week  )... anyway, I had enough time to stop at the Belmont Walmart (Has a great fabric department), Mary Jo's AND Hobby Lobby . . . and I didn't buy a THING!!!!


----------



## Fruto76

mphalens said:


> O M Goodness!!!  I thought I was bad!!!!   That is an AWESOME haul!!!
> I'm going to stop at another Walmart tomorrow on my way to Joann's and see if they've come down in price at all yet (they had a few discounted, but most were still $5 the other day) . . .
> 
> Did they totally think you were nuts?  They thought I was and I didn't buy half that much!
> 
> I have to ask - Did they have Orange with White Dots or Blue with White Dots???  And did they have any of the darker denim packs???  Not sure WHY I'm asking these questions - I have plenty to keep me busy
> 
> 
> Y'all, I think something might be wrong with me . . .I got to run out by myself this morning and head to Gastonia to pick up replacement headphones for Finn for our trip (because of course his broke this week  )... anyway, I had enough time to stop at the Belmont Walmart (Has a great fabric department), Mary Jo's AND Hobby Lobby . . . and I didn't buy a THING!!!!


Um, yes, everyone thought I was nuts. I even questioned it for about a second, then I thought my husband's deployed and sewing keeps me busy and sane. Thats my excuse, anyways. 
The only dots were white and pink, and pink and black. And looking at the picture in the aisle, I realize I didn't get the black with pink dots. DOH! I wanted the blue, orange and green so specifically looked for those. Bummer. 
They do have denim. It's $1.49 I think 2 yards. I got 2 packs. Want some if they still have it? 

I don't think you're crazy for not buying any thing at MaryJo's or HL. I think you're crazy for even stopping.


----------



## jessica52877

Fruto76 said:


> So, I decided to drag the kids to the closest Walmart that had Creative Cuts. And I hit the JACKPOT! Everything was marked $5 per package, but after having the munchkins run and scan, the most anything was was $2.11 and that was the Disney stuff. There was still plenty there. Even after I left.
> I have to go back and return a few that ended in my cart that I didn't want and I only got one package of Pooh, I want a couple more. I'm a little embarrassed, but here's that cart.
> My girls think I'm crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half the checkout line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants me to check on any for them LMK. I will probably head back tomorrow or Friday.
> Now to re-organize my space so I can fit it all.



Oh my gosh! There is one walmart here that I have seen the creative cuts at and they had 4 measly spots for them. I figured you guys had walmarts with 12 or so and were super excited (since that would make 24 different fabrics in some packs). NO WONDER!!! What the heck is wrong with Atlanta! Literally I hit 6 different walmarts easily without thinking about where one is and without it being out of my way much. I would have been happy to have that stuff at full price!!!! ARGH!!!!



i12go2wdw said:


> I have another question, I am now thinking I will buy the brother 770 but I was wondering if it is possible to add a name to a design (like putting my kid's name inside Heathersue's Mickey Head desing) or does it take a special software to do that? Or could I do a second design ontop of the first and add the name that way? Can I use a Disney Font?
> This buying an embroidery machine is very complicated and confusing!!



I am going to answer this but hopefully someone with the machine will come along and answer better. You can add a name but it won't be in disney font unless you buy that font and have some way to merge the letters (software) or do each one separately. You also (I believe) cannot merge it on the machine with another design. Again, if you have software you can merge it and then put it on a cute little thumb drive and it will stitch out that way. 

The machine has a couple of built in fonts but you can't change the size of them that much. Now, having said all that, I don't have that machine! so I could be off a little but don't think I am. 

There is also free software you can download. I am just not smart enough to know what to do with it. Alot here can do it though and are always happy to help!


----------



## billwendy

New Big Give coming TONighT!!!!!! 
Its a Land AND Sea Wish!!!
This is this little girls 2nd try at getting her wish.....she is so sweet, so this time lets make it extra special sprinkled with Disney MAGIC....keep watchin - more to come


----------



## jessica52877

Hmm, looking at the picture do they not include 2 yards of different fabric in each? That is the only way I have seen them here. Always two totally cute coordinating cuts.


----------



## VBAndrea

aidansmommy said:


> Here's a romper I made for miss Anya for the county fair...


That's adorable!  What cute fabric! My dd saw it and was really impressed with the hanger 



Fruto76 said:


> So, I decided to drag the kids to the closest Walmart that had Creative Cuts. And I hit the JACKPOT! Everything was marked $5 per package, but after having the munchkins run and scan, the most anything was was $2.11 and that was the Disney stuff. There was still plenty there. Even after I left.
> I have to go back and return a few that ended in my cart that I didn't want and I only got one package of Pooh, I want a couple more. I'm a little embarrassed, but here's that cart.
> My girls think I'm crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half the checkout line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants me to check on any for them LMK. I will probably head back tomorrow or Friday.
> Now to re-organize my space so I can fit it all.



I wonder how long it would take me to drive down and stock up!  It couldn't possibly take me more than 24 hours.  It's just unbelievable to see all the deals some of you are getting.  



i12go2wdw said:


> I have another question, I am now thinking I will buy the brother 770 but I was wondering if it is possible to add a name to a design (like putting my kid's name inside Heathersue's Mickey Head desing) or does it take a special software to do that? Or could I do a second design ontop of the first and add the name that way? Can I use a Disney Font?
> This buying an embroidery machine is very complicated and confusing!!


The PE770 comes with some built in fonts and Heather Sue has a Disney font available on her website.  You can add names, but you really have to line things up just right.  I think there are some programs you can buy or download to merge designs.  I know ones that you buy can be pricey.


----------



## aidansmommy

That's adorable!  What cute fabric! My dd saw it and was really impressed with the hanger 


Hahahaha!!!  It is a fun hanger!   My son wants to know why his clothes aren't on it!!


----------



## Fruto76

jessica52877 said:


> Hmm, looking at the picture do they not include 2 yards of different fabric in each? That is the only way I have seen them here. Always two totally cute coordinating cuts.


My other Wally world had those. They are Quick Cuts or something like that. 
These are different, called Creative Cuts and they have much cuter patterns. 



VBAndrea said:


> That's adorable!  What cute fabric! My dd saw it and was really impressed with the hanger
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how long it would take me to drive down and stock up!  It couldn't possibly take me more than 24 hours.  It's just unbelievable to see all the deals some of you are getting.
> 
> 
> The PE770 comes with some built in fonts and Heather Sue has a Disney font available on her website.  You can add names, but you really have to line things up just right.  I think there are some programs you can buy or download to merge designs.  I know ones that you buy can be pricey.


I'll give you free R&B!  If there's anything in particular you need, LMK and I can pick it up and ship it to you if you want. They had lots of solid cotton and broadcloth.


----------



## aboveH20

Meshell2002 said:


> Cheryl---I like the band on the neck...the liberty jane tshirt pattern had no band....just a turned hem....I like it that way though couldn't imagine trying to sew on a teeny tiny neck band.



I like the way it turned out, too, using an upcycled t-shirt makes the hem so nice.  (The pattern also has long sleves.)  Maybe I should make one for Ginger as a peace offering.





tricia said:


> Looking good.  I try to recycle the hems on T-shirts whenever I can too, it is soo much faster.







Fruto76 said:


> DoRRRine is looking pretty spiffy! Although I would love to see her hair, too.
> The T-shirt looks great.  I just looked at a neckline on my own T and it is stitched on the neckline and the bodice. I'm not sure if all are like that though. I think yours looks "finished" and I would not have noticed had you not asked about it.



Thanks.  



cogero said:


> Okay here goes with the outfits I have done for the boy the past few days.
> 
> Cars Shorts & SHirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate Shorts & Shirt (I am so happy I splurged on this japanese fabric)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my little guy actually being cooperative and letting me take his photo even though he wouldn't stand up.




The outfits looks so professional and your son is so cute. 



Granna4679 said:


> Dorrrine looks great!  I would like to see IF she has hair too.  And poor Ginger...where could she be???  I bet she is sooo jealous of Dorrine...she is probably under a bed somewhere.



The last couple of days have been disjointed, but tomorrow's gonna be hot so I'll be able to spend time downstairs hunting for Ginger.

Good news -- she doesn't have legs so can't run too fast.

Bad news -- she can roll with the best of 'em.



disfamily07 said:


> Hello Everyone, I just wanted to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Lisa and I am a stay at home mom who also homeschools. I have followed the disboutique thread for a couple of years but have never had the courage to post and I finally decided it was time. I hope to get to know everyone better and become more involved in the disboutique thread.
> You have all inspired me so much. Thank you to each of you who have shared your creations over the years.



I think a lot of us were in your  at one time.  Lurking and not feeling as those we were worthy of contributing -- or maybe I should just speak for myself.  We're a friendly group, so jump in feet first.  Please! 



teresajoy said:


> Have fun!







aidansmommy said:


> Here's a romper I made for miss Anya for the county fair...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and a close-up of the material.  I can't wait to make her look like a watermelon



So cute.  Watermelon sounds good about now.



Fruto76 said:


> I have to go back and return a few that ended in my cart that I didn't want and I only got one package of Pooh, I want a couple more. I'm a little embarrassed, but here's that cart.
> My girls think I'm crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half the checkout line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants me to check on any for them LMK. I will probably head back tomorrow or Friday.
> Now to re-organize my space so I can fit it all.



Holy Hannah!  I've been to three Walmarts now without success.  I certainly don't need any _fabric_, but I always need a _bargain_!  



RMAMom said:


> I must say I too am really concerned about Ginger, I fear something terrible has happened to her.....



I'm TRYING to stay positive.  



VBAndrea said:


> I wonder how long it would take me to drive down and stock up!  It couldn't possibly take me more than 24 hours.  It's just unbelievable to see all the deals some of you are getting.



Any chance you could pick me up?  You have the directions, north to Canada until you hit the big A, turned around, drive 175 miles south and it's the tan house.  Only if it's no trouble.


----------



## ellenbenny

jessica52877 said:


> Hmm, looking at the picture do they not include 2 yards of different fabric in each? That is the only way I have seen them here. Always two totally cute coordinating cuts.



My Walmart only has the 2 different fabrics in a pack too, and only a few, but it does have a pretty large regular fabric department with a pretty good selection, so I assumed that is why they don't sell the creative cuts?

I don't need any fabric, but I still get envious when I see all the great deals, lol!


----------



## dis4harley

Does anybody still have that facebook link that was posted that listed the creative cuts stores??


----------



## livndisney

Fruto76 said:


> My other Wally world had those. They are Quick Cuts or something like that.
> These are different, called Creative Cuts and they have much cuter patterns.
> 
> 
> I'll give you free R&B!  If there's anything in particular you need, LMK and I can pick it up and ship it to you if you want. They had lots of solid cotton and broadcloth.



Where in Florida did you find the fabric? According to "corp" Walmart's in FL don't have and are not getting fabric.........

So much for corp honestly LOL


----------



## scrap_heaven

Fruto76 said:


> So, I decided to drag the kids to the closest Walmart that had Creative Cuts. And I hit the JACKPOT! Everything was marked $5 per package, but after having the munchkins run and scan, the most anything was was $2.11 and that was the Disney stuff. There was still plenty there. Even after I left.
> I have to go back and return a few that ended in my cart that I didn't want and I only got one package of Pooh, I want a couple more. I'm a little embarrassed, but here's that cart.
> My girls think I'm crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half the checkout line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants me to check on any for them LMK. I will probably head back tomorrow or Friday.
> Now to re-organize my space so I can fit it all.



If you are serious about checking I would be grateful to you forever 

I am in Canada and my BF who lives in PA checked her local walmart but they had nothing.

We are going to disney in October, and I would love love love some of that awesome fabric!


----------



## mphalens

dis4harley said:


> Does anybody still have that facebook link that was posted that listed the creative cuts stores??



I don't know how accurate the list is really - I know it doesn't list either of the stores I know carry them in Charlotte . . . 

But if you search Creative Cuts on Facebook it should come up with their page and then it's under the locations tab


----------



## billwendy

Okey Dokey - for those who have been waiting for a new big give!!!!

Princess Gabriella's Dream MAW Cruise - Take 2!!!

Little Gabriella has been through both a stroke and a heart transplant! Her first planned MAW trip had to be cancelled because she was not healthy for travel - she had collapsed and had a massive stroke! She worked hard at her therapies, and finally got healthy enough to get her new heart last May! Now she is ready for Travel! They are taking a cruise on the Dream, and then they are going to try to save enough money to enjoy a day or 2 at WDW!!! I really hope we can make this sweet little girl who has been through so much in her 6 years feel so special!!! Please come on over and sign up!!

















If you are new to the boards, we'd love to have you help us with the Big Gives!!!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

Fruto76 said:


> I'll give you free R&B!  If there's anything in particular you need, LMK and I can pick it up and ship it to you if you want. They had lots of solid cotton and broadcloth.


Thank you for the offer, but there is nothing I have to have -- I just like good deals!  It would cost more to ship a yard than it is to buy a yard!!!  



aboveH20 said:


> Any chance you could pick me up?  You have the directions, north to Canada until you hit the big A, turned around, drive 175 miles south and it's the tan house.  Only if it's no trouble.


No trouble at all.  It will only add negative 14 hours to the trip.  Will Ginger come along for entertainment purposes?  Oops, forgot she ran away.


----------



## kha100399

I could really use some inspirational pictures for Hopp Dee Doo outfits, so if anyone else has any, I would greatly appreciate you posting them! I am making my last fabric run tomorrow, I keep telling myself I have to stop, so I need a really good list of everything I need!


----------



## billwendy

Fruto76 said:


> So, I decided to drag the kids to the closest Walmart that had Creative Cuts. And I hit the JACKPOT! Everything was marked $5 per package, but after having the munchkins run and scan, the most anything was was $2.11 and that was the Disney stuff. There was still plenty there. Even after I left.
> I have to go back and return a few that ended in my cart that I didn't want and I only got one package of Pooh, I want a couple more. I'm a little embarrassed, but here's that cart.
> My girls think I'm crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half the checkout line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants me to check on any for them LMK. I will probably head back tomorrow or Friday.
> Now to re-organize my space so I can fit it all.



 Man that is an AWESOME HAUL!!!!!! SO JEALOUS!!!!!! Cant wait to see what you make


----------



## cogero

Wendy I have to think about the new give. I have 17 more outfits and shirts for the kiddos before our trip. 

I also need to finish the big give I have here already LOL. 

Thank you everyone for all the compliments on the outfits and my little guy. He is what I affectionately call my Train Wreck Child but he is coming along.

I should go sew all the shorts I cut out today but I went to a support group meeting while DD was at the sibling support group and I am a bit tired.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Hello all! I've been a bad Disboutiquer and only lurk now it seems.  I agree with whoever said posting is hard on the iPad, I can't quote easily, so I don't bother because I don't want to hurt feelings by not complimenting everything I see here, because there has been too many great things!

I'm jealous of those who have fabric at their Walmarts, we have nothing!

Some sewing machine stories...My embroidery machine got sick recently...it wasn't catching the bobbin thread, and the diagnosis was the main computer board, fixable but pricy.  I'm still waiting on the part.   And then my regular sewing machine decided to finally die.  It's been sluggish for a while, but now can't remember how to reverse anymore.  Fixing it costs more than it's worth, so I decided not to.  My embroidery machine is a combo,but I only use it for embroidery since I had two machines.  But with two sick machines, I was left with nothing.  Then I remembered I was babysitting one for my SIL...it was her grandmother's.  It's old enough that it doesn't zigzag, but still sews like a dream.  Dorine, you were my inspiration to give it a try.  and now for the best part of my story...the Dr I work for recently lost his mother, and last weekend he had to clear out her house because it finally sold.  She was a retired Home-Ec teacher, and he brought her sewing machine complete with cabinet home for me. He said he wanted it to have a new home with someone who would use, love and appreciate it.  It's an older, but extremely well kept Bernina, with all the accessories.  When I get her moved into the sewing room I'll get some pics to post here.  I think her name will be Betty Anne, after her original owner.  I've also got her serger, but since I bought mine just a few years ago and love it, I told him I'd help him sell it.  My project this weekend will be reorganizing the sewing room, then I'll be ready to help with Big Gives again!


----------



## livndisney

mphalens said:


> I don't know how accurate the list is really - I know it doesn't list either of the stores I know carry them in Charlotte . . .
> 
> But if you search Creative Cuts on Facebook it should come up with their page and then it's under the locations tab



THANK YOU! I found the link under "Creative Cuts Fabric and crafts"


----------



## mkwj

cogero said:


> Cars Shorts & SHirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate Shorts & Shirt (I am so happy I splurged on this japanese fabric)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my little guy actually being cooperative and letting me take his photo even though he wouldn't stand up.




Very cute.  Love the outfits.  

I have finally figured out pretty much what I am making for our trip.  Now I just need to start on them.  
Then it hit me, we are leaving for the beach next week and I hadn't made anything for that trip.  I have been working on that the past few days.  

Those of you in Charlotte let me know how JoAnn's is.  Curious what Disney fabric they have.


----------



## mommy2mrb

wow 30 pages in 6 days1 you ladies are busy, busy, busy!

home from NY!  had a wonderful time! great friends, new memories, lots of walking, shopping and eating!!


----------



## dianemom2

Fruto76 said:


> Is there anything in particular that you were looking for? If you want I can look to see if they have it?



No, I am always just looking.  I love to able to go downstairs to my sewing room and have just what I need right at my fingertips.  Plus, I could afford to do more for some of the Big Gives if I could find fabric to build up my stash at those prices.



jessica52877 said:


> Hmm, looking at the picture do they not include 2 yards of different fabric in each? That is the only way I have seen them here. Always two totally cute coordinating cuts.



They have two kinds of fabrics in the pre-cuts.  They have packages that have 2 yards of one design.  They also have packages that have 1 yard each of two different fabrics.  I have found that both styles packages seem to cost the same amount.  The coordinating fabrics are generally pretty cute.



livndisney said:


> Where in Florida did you find the fabric? According to "corp" Walmart's in FL don't have and are not getting fabric.........
> 
> So much for corp honestly LOL



I was just in Florida visiting my in laws.  In Sarasota and Osprey they had stores with a real fabric department.  In Bradenton, they had a store with the creative cuts.



cogero said:


> Wendy I have to think about the new give. I have 17 more outfits and shirts for the kiddos before our trip.
> 
> I also need to finish the big give I have here already LOL.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all the compliments on the outfits and my little guy. He is what I affectionately call my Train Wreck Child but he is coming along.
> 
> I should go sew all the shorts I cut out today but I went to a support group meeting while DD was at the sibling support group and I am a bit tired.



That's a lot of outfits to still need to finish up!

I am sure you are doing everything you can for your little guy!  He is so cute!  

My older DD was my "train wreck child" when she was little.  We did years of different therapies (6 years of private OT $$$ plus social skills groups, vision therapy, etc) with her.  Now she is in middle school and is in every honors class available and has tons of friends.  Our last issue is that  DD's handwriting is still pretty unreadable but thank goodness with computers I don't have to worry too much.  

My best friend's son has Aspergers and is the same way.  She spent years on therapies for him and now he just finished elementary school and is doing extremely well.   

I hope the best for your little guy and that the things you are doing for him will pay off as he gets older.  I know that these preschool years are tough!


----------



## mphalens

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Hello all! I've been a bad Disboutiquer and only lurk now it seems.  I agree with whoever said posting is hard on the iPad, I can't quote easily, so I don't bother because I don't want to hurt feelings by not complimenting everything I see here, because there has been too many great things!
> 
> I'm jealous of those who have fabric at their Walmarts, we have nothing!
> 
> Some sewing machine stories...My embroidery machine got sick recently...it wasn't catching the bobbin thread, and the diagnosis was the main computer board, fixable but pricy.  I'm still waiting on the part.   And then my regular sewing machine decided to finally die.  It's been sluggish for a while, but now can't remember how to reverse anymore.  Fixing it costs more than it's worth, so I decided not to.  My embroidery machine is a combo,but I only use it for embroidery since I had two machines.  But with two sick machines, I was left with nothing.  Then I remembered I was babysitting one for my SIL...it was her grandmother's.  It's old enough that it doesn't zigzag, but still sews like a dream.  Dorine, you were my inspiration to give it a try.  and now for the best part of my story...the Dr I work for recently lost his mother, and last weekend he had to clear out her house because it finally sold.  She was a retired Home-Ec teacher, and he brought her sewing machine complete with cabinet home for me. He said he wanted it to have a new home with someone who would use, love and appreciate it.  It's an older, but extremely well kept Bernina, with all the accessories.  When I get her moved into the sewing room I'll get some pics to post here.  I think her name will be Betty Anne, after her original owner.  I've also got her serger, but since I bought mine just a few years ago and love it, I told him I'd help him sell it.  My project this weekend will be reorganizing the sewing room, then I'll be ready to help with Big Gives again!



How sweet of your boss!!!!  That's awesome!!!  
What type of serger did she have???



livndisney said:


> THANK YOU! I found the link under "Creative Cuts Fabric and crafts"



Glad I could help!  I've had someone tell me I'm crazy that I don't think the list is accurate  I very well could be . . . but I couldn't get the list to match up with what I could find for store locations online . . . 



mkwj said:


> Very cute.  Love the outfits.
> 
> I have finally figured out pretty much what I am making for our trip.  Now I just need to start on them.
> Then it hit me, we are leaving for the beach next week and I hadn't made anything for that trip.  I have been working on that the past few days.
> 
> Those of you in Charlotte let me know how JoAnn's is.  Curious what Disney fabric they have.



Do you want texted pictures again? 
I am a total enabler!!! 



mommy2mrb said:


> wow 30 pages in 6 days1 you ladies are busy, busy, busy!
> 
> home from NY!  had a wonderful time! great friends, new memories, lots of walking, shopping and eating!!



Can't wait to hear all about it!  Glad you had a wonderful time!


----------



## Fruto76

livndisney said:


> Where in Florida did you find the fabric? According to "corp" Walmart's in FL don't have and are not getting fabric.........
> 
> So much for corp honestly LOL


 It was in Tampa on Gunn Hwy. 



scrap_heaven said:


> If you are serious about checking I would be grateful to you forever
> 
> I am in Canada and my BF who lives in PA checked her local walmart but they had nothing.
> 
> We are going to disney in October, and I would love love love some of that awesome fabric!


 Just let me know what you would want. The most expensive was $2.11, that was the licensed stuff. Everything else was $1.24-$1.99. And they had Fat quarters I think they were 33 cents, I didn't get any so I can't be sure. I'll probably head out tomorrow again.  



cogero said:


> Wendy I have to think about the new give. I have 17 more outfits and shirts for the kiddos before our trip.
> 
> I also need to finish the big give I have here already LOL.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all the compliments on the outfits and my little guy. He is what I affectionately call my Train Wreck Child but he is coming along.
> 
> I should go sew all the shorts I cut out today but I went to a support group meeting while DD was at the sibling support group and I am a bit tired.


 17 more outfits! WOW!!! You guys are gonna look great!


----------



## Fruto76

dianemom2 said:


> No, I am always just looking.  I love to able to go downstairs to my sewing room and have just what I need right at my fingertips.  Plus, I could afford to do more for some of the Big Gives if I could find fabric to build up my stash at those prices.



That's pretty much my thinking, too. I hate not having that one color and having to put a project on hold because of it. It seems to sit in that "hold status" way too long. The majority I bought was solids, and of course Disney fabrics with the BG's in mind.


----------



## DMGeurts

cogero said:


> Okay here goes with the outfits I have done for the boy the past few days.
> 
> Cars Shorts & SHirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate Shorts & Shirt (I am so happy I splurged on this japanese fabric)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my little guy actually being cooperative and letting me take his photo even though he wouldn't stand up.



These are so cute Chiara!  And that boy of yours is adorable!



disfamily07 said:


> Hello Everyone, I just wanted to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Lisa and I am a stay at home mom who also homeschools. I have followed the disboutique thread for a couple of years but have never had the courage to post and I finally decided it was time. I hope to get to know everyone better and become more involved in the disboutique thread.
> You have all inspired me so much. Thank you to each of you who have shared your creations over the years.



Welcome!!  I would love to see some of the things you have made, as well.



aidansmommy said:


> Love these!!! WoW!!  You've been busy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a romper I made for miss Anya for the county fair...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and a close-up of the material.  I can't wait to make her look like a watermelon!



Super cute!



Fruto76 said:


> So, I decided to drag the kids to the closest Walmart that had Creative Cuts. And I hit the JACKPOT! Everything was marked $5 per package, but after having the munchkins run and scan, the most anything was was $2.11 and that was the Disney stuff. There was still plenty there. Even after I left.
> I have to go back and return a few that ended in my cart that I didn't want and I only got one package of Pooh, I want a couple more. I'm a little embarrassed, but here's that cart.
> My girls think I'm crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half the checkout line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants me to check on any for them LMK. I will probably head back tomorrow or Friday.
> Now to re-organize my space so I can fit it all.



LOL  I love it!  I would be jealous of all of you, but I keep looking at the packaging and thinking that I am glad that I don't have to take all that apart and wash it all.    I am so glad that all of you are getting such great deals.  



aboveH20 said:


> Any chance you could pick me up?  You have the directions, north to Canada until you hit the big A, turned around, drive 175 miles south and it's the tan house.  Only if it's no trouble.



I waved as I drove past yesterday...  I stopped for just a sec and talked to the guards - they said you were out on a pass.  Maybe next time.  



mommy2mrb said:


> wow 30 pages in 6 days1 you ladies are busy, busy, busy!
> 
> home from NY!  had a wonderful time! great friends, new memories, lots of walking, shopping and eating!!



Welcome back Lisa!  I can't wait to hear all about your trip!

I worked all day today... then I came home and worked on a few clothing tag ideas...  I posted them on FB - and I would really appreciate some feedback.  I know which one I like, but I just don't know which one to do???  And I would hate to print 300 of them and have them look horrible - you know?  

Must go to bed - I have to work all day tomorrow, and I am fighting a headache tonight.  

Wendy - I am not sure about this give...  I am knee deep in the other BG...  I'll come over tomorrow and see what is left.  

D~


----------



## mkwj

mphalens said:


> Do you want texted pictures again?
> I am a total enabler!!!



Actually Yes!!!!  I would love to know what disney they have.


----------



## squirrel

I'm just about ready to start appliquing.  I have to heat seal them first.

Here's the front panel of the Vida with Nemo and friends.  I will add another orange ruffle on the top.

Any tips on how to get in and do Dory's mouth?






I guess I will be making a pillowcase dress.  I found a Cars pillowcase at the second hand store and it already had black checkered trim along with with a black hem.  Now I just need to pick up some red ribbon to make it a bit more girly.  It's the beige Cars fabric.


----------



## disfamily07

Thank you again to all those who have made me feel so welcome here.
Please forgive me for not responding to each personally. I am still trying figure out how to put quotes or multi quotes into my posts. 
I believe it was mphalens who asked how old my little ones are? My daughter is 9 and my son is 7. That is great that you homeschool also.


----------



## mphalens

mkwj said:


> Actually Yes!!!!  I would love to know what disney they have.



  Kristen, you got it! 

oh!  and Tami!  Turns out we're going in the morning ... we're leaving about 10 . . . maybe we will see you there!!!!

Um - just cottons or do you want flannels too?

And to add to my enabler status tonight . . . I know we've discussed the Joann's iphone app before, but did you know Michael's has one too?  I totally forgot to print my 25% off coupon before going today, so I did a quick search of the app store and uploaded the app . . . and yup, they have a coupon section!!!  WITH SCANNABLE barcode!!!


----------



## scrap_heaven

Fruto76 said:


> Just let me know what you would want. The most expensive was $2.11, that was the licensed stuff. Everything else was $1.24-$1.99. And they had Fat quarters I think they were 33 cents, I didn't get any so I can't be sure. I'll probably head out tomorrow again.



Thanks again! I sent you a PM!


----------



## 2girlsmommy

Ann!  Do you find the cuts on sale @ the walmart in Osprey?  Or just a reg fabric section?  My parents go to church right next door to that Walmart and so I'm thinking I could send her!!!  I checked our Walmart today in Columbus, OH and none of them were on sale!


----------



## belle41379

disfamily07 said:


> Hello Everyone, I just wanted to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Lisa and I am a stay at home mom who also homeschools. I have followed the disboutique thread for a couple of years but have never had the courage to post and I finally decided it was time. I hope to get to know everyone better and become more involved in the disboutique thread.
> You have all inspired me so much. Thank you to each of you who have shared your creations over the years.



Welcome!!!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *that is so cool! never heard of a hopscotch skirt...what makes it a hopscothc skirt ? not wanting to sound too dumb here..hehe...too late i think..anyways is it the pattern? *



Well, I actually have no idea!  That was the title of the free tutorial I followed. It's a basic tiered skirt, but this one is fuller than others I've seen, and the dimensions are different.  I plan on making another after our trip home.

Well, the long road home awaits tomorrow.  I won't be able to check in until the weekend, unless I luck out and stop somewhere with free wifii. . Happy sewing for you, and happy road trip for us!  Can't wait to show you the rest of the stuff I've gotten done this past week.


----------



## Fruto76

DMGeurts said:


> LOL  I love it!  I would be jealous of all of you, but I keep looking at the packaging and thinking that I am glad that I don't have to take all that apart and wash it all.    I am so glad that all of you are getting such great deals.
> 
> 
> D~


  Wash... suddenly I'm rethinking my purchase.  JK! 

I do hope your headache goes away soon! 



squirrel said:


> I'm just about ready to start appliquing.  I have to heat seal them first.
> 
> Here's the front panel of the Vida with Nemo and friends.  I will add another orange ruffle on the top.
> 
> Any tips on how to get in and do Dory's mouth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will be making a pillowcase dress.  I found a Cars pillowcase at the second hand store and it already had black checkered trim along with with a black hem.  Now I just need to pick up some red ribbon to make it a bit more girly.  It's the beige Cars fabric.


 That Nemo Vida is going to look so great. I have no advice on getting into her mouth, I'm not so good at the whole tight spaces thing. I can't wait to see it and the cars pillowcase dress! 



scrap_heaven said:


> Thanks again! I sent you a PM!


 No problem! 



2girlsmommy said:


> Ann!  Do you find the cuts on sale @ the walmart in Osprey?  Or just a reg fabric section?  My parents go to church right next door to that Walmart and so I'm thinking I could send her!!!  I checked our Walmart today in Columbus, OH and none of them were on sale!


Osprey? I'm not sure where that is. I went to the one by Citrus Town Center Mall. Are they close to Tampa?


----------



## 2girlsmommy

Fruto76 said:


> :
> 
> 
> Osprey? I'm not sure where that is. I went to the one by Citrus Town Center Mall. Are they close to Tampa?



Sorry for some reason I thought I read that you went to the one in Sarasota/Osprey!  It's late....I must be seeing things!    I might still send her to the one near Citrus Town Center Mall though!  Thanks!
Erica
ETA: Ok it was Dianemom2 who said something about Osprey...good I'm not losing my mind!  :0


----------



## scrap_heaven

Finally working on my first custom for our trip the first week in October.  Got some AWESOME flag fabric, so doing an edited Carla C strip work jumper. With 8 strips instead of 16.  Crossing my fingers.

It is 1:46am and I am stitching out a Canadian flag mickey head ala Heather Sue.  I have a root canal tomorrow and can't sleep anyway.

*QUESTION*

Do you think I can do an Ireland flag, or will that seem strange since Epcot has no Ireland?


----------



## squirrel

scrap_heaven said:


> Finally working on my first custom for our trip the first week in October.  Got some AWESOME flag fabric, so doing an edited Carla C strip work jumper. With 8 strips instead of 16.  Crossing my fingers.
> 
> It is 1:46am and I am stitching out a Canadian flag mickey head ala Heather Sue.  I have a root canal tomorrow and can't sleep anyway.
> 
> *QUESTION*
> 
> Do you think I can do an Ireland flag, or will that seem strange since Epcot has no Ireland?



Can't wait to see your jumper finished.  I have some flag material that I picked up at the second hand store.  They roll it up so I couldn't see that there wasn't a Canadian Flag.


----------



## VBAndrea

mommy2mrb said:


> wow 30 pages in 6 days1 you ladies are busy, busy, busy!
> 
> home from NY!  had a wonderful time! great friends, new memories, lots of walking, shopping and eating!!


Welcome back!  I hope you post a few pics for us.



squirrel said:


> I'm just about ready to start appliquing.  I have to heat seal them first.
> 
> Here's the front panel of the Vida with Nemo and friends.  I will add another orange ruffle on the top.
> 
> Any tips on how to get in and do Dory's mouth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will be making a pillowcase dress.  I found a Cars pillowcase at the second hand store and it already had black checkered trim along with with a black hem.  Now I just need to pick up some red ribbon to make it a bit more girly.  It's the beige Cars fabric.


What I would do is narrow the size of the zig zag stitch as you are getting closer to the narrow point on the mouth, and then slowly expand the stitch again as you go out the other side.  That's the way I do eyebrows and how I did all the little scallops on the Candyland Vidas I made.



scrap_heaven said:


> Finally working on my first custom for our trip the first week in October.  Got some AWESOME flag fabric, so doing an edited Carla C strip work jumper. With 8 strips instead of 16.  Crossing my fingers.
> 
> It is 1:46am and I am stitching out a Canadian flag mickey head ala Heather Sue.  I have a root canal tomorrow and can't sleep anyway.
> 
> *QUESTION*
> 
> Do you think I can do an Ireland flag, or will that seem strange since Epcot has no Ireland?


Root canals are no big deal -- I had to have three in a two month time period once from fractured teeth -- Then I had to have jaw surgery to crack my palate so I could get braces and quit fracturing my teeth -- that is something to be scared of!  Of course, the specialist that did my root canals was a dream to look at, so maybe that helped me out!

I think an Ireland flag would be fine.  First of all, the vast majority of people that see the dress are probably not going to even know what country the flag is from (truth be told I can't even recall what the flag looks like off the top of my head) and secondly, if it's your heritage I would proud to wear it in an area that is celebrating the different countries of the world, even if Ireland isn't acknowledged at Epcot.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

scrap_heaven said:


> Finally working on my first custom for our trip the first week in October.  Got some AWESOME flag fabric, so doing an edited Carla C strip work jumper. With 8 strips instead of 16.  Crossing my fingers.
> 
> It is 1:46am and I am stitching out a Canadian flag mickey head ala Heather Sue.  I have a root canal tomorrow and can't sleep anyway.
> 
> *QUESTION*
> 
> Do you think I can do an Ireland flag, or will that seem strange since Epcot has no Ireland?



Ireland is part of the United Kingdom...so officially it is part of the UK pavilion.  I bet you'll see something in one of the shops with an Irish flag on it, especially where the soccer shirts and stuff is sold. 

Good luck with your root canal, they really aren't a big deal, they just have a bad reputation because of the pain that gets you there in the first place.  We've had patients fall asleep in my office during the procedure, it's that boring! (I'm a dental hygienist when I'm not sewing)


----------



## cogero

Diane thanks for the words about my Jimmy. I have an IEP meeting today to add services for more Speech and OT. My son was also recently diagnosed with speech apraxia meaning he understands everything but has difficulty actually forming and finding the words. In a way this is a blessing because it means that we have more clues to work with.

The school was mad with me for calling the district but I happen to have a great relationship with my district rep and she has told me from day one if she could do anything to call her. So I did. I wasn't aware that I should call the school. Especially since these services were outside of school.

This whole thing has been a learning experience.

As for the 17 outfits I have about 5 pairs of shorts for the boy cut out already and 2 pairs of shorts and a skirt cut out for a girl so it is actually just finding the time to sew on those and stitch out the shirts.


----------



## DMGeurts

squirrel said:


> I'm just about ready to start appliquing.  I have to heat seal them first.
> 
> Here's the front panel of the Vida with Nemo and friends.  I will add another orange ruffle on the top.
> 
> Any tips on how to get in and do Dory's mouth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will be making a pillowcase dress.  I found a Cars pillowcase at the second hand store and it already had black checkered trim along with with a black hem.  Now I just need to pick up some red ribbon to make it a bit more girly.  It's the beige Cars fabric.



I would just keep the satin stitch going and like Andrea said, make it a bit narrower as you go deeper into the mouth.  I've been doing a lot of tight spaces on my appliques lately, and this seems to work really well.  



cogero said:


> As for the 17 outfits I have about 5 pairs of shorts for the boy cut out already and 2 pairs of shorts and a skirt cut out for a girl so it is actually just finding the time to sew on those and stitch out the shirts.



I still can't believe how many outfits you are doing - Amazing!

I just wanted to thank everyone for their feedback on FB about my clothing tag designs - I really appreciate it!  

D~


----------



## kidneygirl

mphalens said:


> Kristen, you got it!
> 
> oh!  and Tami!  Turns out we're going in the morning ... we're leaving about 10 . . . maybe we will see you there!!!!
> 
> Um - just cottons or do you want flannels too?
> 
> And to add to my enabler status tonight . . . I know we've discussed the Joann's iphone app before, but did you know Michael's has one too?  I totally forgot to print my 25% off coupon before going today, so I did a quick search of the app store and uploaded the app . . . and yup, they have a coupon section!!!  WITH SCANNABLE barcode!!!



I will keep an eye out for you!  You'll probably hear us before you see us!  Allison is in one of her moods and is already spending some alone time in her room this morning.


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> Diane thanks for the words about my Jimmy. I have an IEP meeting today to add services for more Speech and OT. My son was also recently diagnosed with speech apraxia meaning he understands everything but has difficulty actually forming and finding the words. In a way this is a blessing because it means that we have more clues to work with.
> 
> The school was mad with me for calling the district but I happen to have a great relationship with my district rep and she has told me from day one if she could do anything to call her. So I did. I wasn't aware that I should call the school. Especially since these services were outside of school.
> 
> This whole thing has been a learning experience.
> 
> As for the 17 outfits I have about 5 pairs of shorts for the boy cut out already and 2 pairs of shorts and a skirt cut out for a girl so it is actually just finding the time to sew on those and stitch out the shirts.


Just to add another little ray of sunshine to your day I want to add that my mom's neighbor's son had speech apraxia.  He had to do all his work written as a child -- couldn't do oral exams.  As a teen his apraxia has disappeared and you would never have known he had the apraxia as a child.  I am sorry to say I have no idea what therapies they did for the child and I don't believe there were any issues other than the speech apraxia, but I wanted you to know how drastically he improved.  I think as your ds gets older he will get easier and easier to manage, especially with all the hard work you are doing now in getting him the therapies and help he needs.


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> I would just keep the satin stitch going and like Andrea said, make it a bit narrower as you go deeper into the mouth.  I've been doing a lot of tight spaces on my appliques lately, and this seems to work really well.
> 
> I just wanted to thank everyone for their feedback on FB about my clothing tag designs - I really appreciate it!
> 
> D~



D - how do you do this on Patience?  I'm having a real mental block trying to figure out how I would make the width of the satin stitch narrower  I don't know if I CAN with my machine

Oh!  And I LOVE the clothesline tag . . . it makes me immediately think of your signature here, which I think is a good thing, because it means "brand recognition" 



kidneygirl said:


> I will keep an eye out for you!  You'll probably hear us before you see us!  Allison is in one of her moods and is already spending some alone time in her room this morning.



Phalen's still asleep - although I'm sure when I tell him where we're going, well 
Although, I have the ultimate bribe available in taking the kids to Joann's - BISCUITVILLE is across the street from the plaza where Joann's is!!!  It's actually how I found Joann's in the first place!
That, and if I can afford it, I think I'll treat them to a new pair of "walking pants" to wear on the plane to Montana (because I need another project to complete before we leave, right? )... 

You'll probably hear ME, "Boys, please!  Boys, just let me look!  Boys, stop hitting your brother!  Seriously, you're like caged animals loose from the zoo!  Just sit down, please?"


----------



## ellenbenny

mphalens said:


> You'll probably hear ME, "Boys, please!  Boys, just let me look!  Boys, stop hitting your brother!  Seriously, you're like caged animals loose from the zoo!  Just sit down, please?"



My boys are 25 and 22 now, but you just made me have a flashback.  And I can honestly say that just for a minute I missed those days.  I love that they are successful and independent now, but I do miss the days when they needed me, and drove me crazy at the same time.  (Well they do still drive me crazy, just in different ways now.)


----------



## Meshell2002

NiniMorris said:


> Control plus...
> 
> Makes fonts so that old eyes can see...control minus...makes it hard to see!
> 
> Nini



 thanks, now I can see again, starting to think I needed an eye exam.



disfamily07 said:


> Hello Everyone, I just wanted to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Lisa and I am a stay at home mom who also homeschools. I have followed the disboutique thread for a couple of years but have never had the courage to post and I finally decided it was time. I hope to get to know everyone better and become more involved in the disboutique thread.
> You have all inspired me so much. Thank you to each of you who have shared your creations over the years.







Fruto76 said:


> Everything looks so cute. You are sewing up a storm! I really like the nemo shorts fabric, where did you find it?
> 
> 
> Hi Lisa!  Can't wait to see what you have to share! Glad you decided to introduce yourself.
> 
> This is adorable! I hope you'll share a picture of her in it at the Fair! Have a great time!
> 
> 
> So, I decided to drag the kids to the closest Walmart that had Creative Cuts. And I hit the JACKPOT! Everything was marked $5 per package, but after having the munchkins run and scan, the most anything was was $2.11 and that was the Disney stuff. There was still plenty there. Even after I left.
> I have to go back and return a few that ended in my cart that I didn't want and I only got one package of Pooh, I want a couple more. I'm a little embarrassed, but here's that cart.
> My girls think I'm crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants me to check on any for them LMK. I will probably head back tomorrow or Friday.
> Now to re-organize my space so I can fit it all.



Awesome, I want to go the Walmart near me with fabric, but afraid DH will have my head if I do that.



i12go2wdw said:


> I have another question, I am now thinking I will buy the brother 770 but I was wondering if it is possible to add a name to a design (like putting my kid's name inside Heathersue's Mickey Head desing) or does it take a special software to do that? Or could I do a second design ontop of the first and add the name that way? Can I use a Disney Font?
> This buying an embroidery machine is very complicated and confusing!!



I don't have a brother, on my machine I can combine images on the screen to stitch out....though its small and hard to see, I'm sure there's a brother owner on here than can answer ur question.



billwendy said:


> Okey Dokey - for those who have been waiting for a new big give!!!!
> 
> Princess Gabriella's Dream MAW Cruise - Take 2!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are new to the boards, we'd love to have you help us with the Big Gives!!!!!



cute kiddos, will have to go over to the BGB later this afternoon


I am painfully slowly working on rapunzel for halloween/ our trip 1st week of Nov......kids swim lessons, housekeeping duties, and buying the pieces when they r on sale are seriously slowing me down.....does anyone know when lite wt iron in interfacing will be on sale at JA again?

Got to get to work soon, Chiara I don't know how you r getting so many outfits together, of course our trip is only 5 days...and we will have laundry facilities (staying DVC) so I normally don't pack much, but probably more for this trip than normal

Off to swimming class....DS is ALMOST floating on his back....awesome since last year he was too scared to do much


----------



## aboveH20

TinkerbelleMom said:


> . . .  so I don't bother because I don't want to hurt feelings by not complimenting everything I see here, because there has been too many great things!



I agonize over that all the time, too.  So much goes on that it's hard to keep up.  I want to comment on the over the top fabulous, but also want to comment on the 'wow that's better than I could do' too.



mommy2mrb said:


> wow 30 pages in 6 days1 you ladies are busy, busy, busy!
> 
> home from NY!  had a wonderful time! great friends, new memories, lots of walking, shopping and eating!!



*Welcome back*.  On Part 25 I posted about my walking (from Penn Station to the AG store), shopping (at the AG store!), but never finished about my about my eating (amazing rack of lamb at The View).  Well, that's not entirly ture, I posted about eating lunch at the American Girl Cafe.

Can't wait to hear about your adventures.



DMGeurts said:


> I waved as I drove past yesterday...  I stopped for just a sec and talked to the guards - they said you were out on a pass.  Maybe next time.
> 
> 
> D~



So you can confirm that my directions are quite clear, and the manicured lawn and expensive cars in the driveway make it easy to spot.



squirrel said:


> I'm just about ready to start appliquing.  I have to heat seal them first.
> 
> Here's the front panel of the Vida with Nemo and friends.  I will add another orange ruffle on the top.
> 
> Any tips on how to get in and do Dory's mouth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will be making a pillowcase dress.  I found a Cars pillowcase at the second hand store and it already had black checkered trim along with with a black hem.  Now I just need to pick up some red ribbon to make it a bit more girly.  It's the beige Cars fabric.



I haven't had much luck with hand appliqueing, but I can tell it's going to look cute.



mphalens said:


> And to add to my enabler status tonight . . . I know we've discussed the Joann's iphone app before, but did you know Michael's has one too?  I totally forgot to print my 25% off coupon before going today, so I did a quick search of the app store and uploaded the app . . . and yup, they have a coupon section!!!  WITH SCANNABLE barcode!!!



Are you telling me that I need to add #11 to my list of ways to "spend" summer vacation?  Buy an iphone?  

 <------ if they can make a little guy who waves, maybe they can make a little guy pulling out his pockets showing there's no money in them!!!



scrap_heaven said:


> Finally working on my first custom for our trip the first week in October.  Got some AWESOME flag fabric, so doing an edited Carla C strip work jumper. With 8 strips instead of 16.  Crossing my fingers.
> 
> It is 1:46am and I am stitching out a Canadian flag mickey head ala Heather Sue.  I have a root canal tomorrow and can't sleep anyway.
> 
> *QUESTION*
> 
> Do you think I can do an Ireland flag, or will that seem strange since Epcot has no Ireland?



I agree with what others have said.  Do it! 



ellenbenny said:


> My boys are 25 and 22 now, but you just made me have a flashback.  And I can honestly say that just for a minute I missed those days.  I love that they are successful and independent now, but I do miss the days when they needed me, and drove me crazy at the same time.  (Well they do still drive me crazy, just in different ways now.)



What she said, except mine are 24 and soon to be 26.


----------



## dianemom2

2girlsmommy said:


> Ann!  Do you find the cuts on sale @ the walmart in Osprey?  Or just a reg fabric section?  My parents go to church right next door to that Walmart and so I'm thinking I could send her!!!  I checked our Walmart today in Columbus, OH and none of them were on sale!



That was me that said that they had a real fabric department in Osprey.  I did not find the Creative Cuts there.



cogero said:


> Diane thanks for the words about my Jimmy. I have an IEP meeting today to add services for more Speech and OT. My son was also recently diagnosed with speech apraxia meaning he understands everything but has difficulty actually forming and finding the words. In a way this is a blessing because it means that we have more clues to work with.
> 
> The school was mad with me for calling the district but I happen to have a great relationship with my district rep and she has told me from day one if she could do anything to call her. So I did. I wasn't aware that I should call the school. Especially since these services were outside of school.
> 
> This whole thing has been a learning experience.
> 
> As for the 17 outfits I have about 5 pairs of shorts for the boy cut out already and 2 pairs of shorts and a skirt cut out for a girl so it is actually just finding the time to sew on those and stitch out the shirts.



How many days will you be at Disney?  Are you making more than one outfit per day?  I loved the pictures of all the shorts outfits!

I was lucky with my DD.  I had been a teacher for 10 years so I knew the system.  They were very resistant to testing her and I had to threaten to go to mediation before they agreed. That was years ago!  Now she has a 504 plan because she still needs some help due to her weak fine motor/poor handwriting.  Things keep improving though.

Finding out that Jimmy has speech apraxia should be a big help.  That way you know what you are dealing with. My little nephew with Downs Syndrome has something similar that is caused by his extremely poor muscle tone.  He just can't use his muscles to make words the way we can.  He gets lots of speech therapy (both in school and private) and his speech has improved quite a bit.

I know a lot of people who hire educational consultants, who are extremely familiar with all the laws and rules.  They take them to their IEP meetings in order to make sure that their child receives all the services they are entitled to.  With school budgets being tight around here, the school system is trying hard to trim its special ed budget.

It sounds like you did the right thing to call your District rep.  If you have an excellent relationship with somebody, it really helps.  My BFF had a great relationship with the head of preschool special ed in her county.  They were both ex New Yorkers.  She would call him frequently and was able to get everything her boy needed without a hassle from the school.


----------



## kck182

Hi folks, I just joined the facebook group as I am planning outfits for our september trip.  I can't wait to sew for her this time since she should be walking and outfits are so much cuter when they are standing!

Looking forward to posting pictures soon.


----------



## mommy2mrb

aboveH20 said:


> *Welcome back*.  On Part 25 I posted about my walking (from Penn Station to the AG store), shopping (at the AG store!), but never finished about my about my eating (amazing rack of lamb at The View).  Well, that's not entirly ture, I posted about eating lunch at the American Girl Cafe.
> 
> Can't wait to hear about your adventures.



we were at 39th and 6th for our hotel! walked everywhere! 

Saturday we went from hotel to time square, back to lunch by hotel, up to AG, Rockefeller Center, back to Time Square with some friends....then met other friends at the Ninetendo store at Rockefeller, so walked back up there...then NHL store, then to subway down to Financial District for dinner, walked around there, subway back up to GrandCentral then walked back to hotel  had very tired tooties that day 
hope you enjoyed your lunch at AG!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

I go away for a few days and ya'll go on a posting rampage!  I will go back and read everything!  I am sure to find some great things and a laugh of two!  

Was at one of the 2 local Walmarts this morning and found their fabric was $1.29 for broadcloth, $1.49 for solids, and $1.97 for patterned.  The manager was nearby and I asked him to check the prices (they weren't marked those prices) and he about passed out!  No one knew they had been marked down!

However, he did confirm that the fabric dept is coming back!   They aleady have 2 pallets of fabric in and sometime in August they will be setting it up!  Now, off to the other walmart to see what they have!  I love getting fabric this cheap!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

belle41379 said:


> Welcome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I actually have no idea!  That was the title of the free tutorial I followed. It's a basic tiered skirt, but this one is fuller than others I've seen, and the dimensions are different.  I plan on making another after our trip home.
> 
> Well, the long road home awaits tomorrow.  I won't be able to check in until the weekend, unless I luck out and stop somewhere with free wifii. . Happy sewing for you, and happy road trip for us!  Can't wait to show you the rest of the stuff I've gotten done this past week.


*oh cool...off to do a hopscotch google!*


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> D - how do you do this on Patience?  I'm having a real mental block trying to figure out how I would make the width of the satin stitch narrower  I don't know if I CAN with my machine
> 
> Oh!  And I LOVE the clothesline tag . . . it makes me immediately think of your signature here, which I think is a good thing, because it means "brand recognition"
> 
> 
> 
> Phalen's still asleep - although I'm sure when I tell him where we're going, well
> Although, I have the ultimate bribe available in taking the kids to Joann's - BISCUITVILLE is across the street from the plaza where Joann's is!!!  It's actually how I found Joann's in the first place!
> That, and if I can afford it, I think I'll treat them to a new pair of "walking pants" to wear on the plane to Montana (because I need another project to complete before we leave, right? )...
> 
> You'll probably hear ME, "Boys, please!  Boys, just let me look!  Boys, stop hitting your brother!  Seriously, you're like caged animals loose from the zoo!  Just sit down, please?"



ROFL about the bribery.  

Patience can't do a satin stitch.    She is a straight stitch only machine.  I use one of the brothers to do all my appliques.  The first Singer machine to be able to do a satin stitch/zig-zag is the Singer 401.  Anything earlier is straight stitch only.  I know, it bums me out - I'd love to be able to zig-zag on Patience, but to be honest, giving machines the capability to zig-zag wrecked the ability to do a nice straight stitch.  So, I just accept the fact that I need two (or more) machines.  

Thank you for the compliments on my clothes line tag.  The little clothes are actually clothes that I have made...  see...









(I posted this for Andrea too - because I know she isn't on FB - and I'd like her opinion)



aboveH20 said:


> So you can confirm that my directions are quite clear, and the manicured lawn and expensive cars in the driveway make it easy to spot.



Yes, the manicured lawn, barbed wire fence, guard station and Dr's BMWs are very easy to spot.  For some reason, you always forget to mention the "Asylum sign" - which is very helpful to locate you - since it's right on the road, before the guard station.

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

mommyof2princesses said:


> I go away for a few days and ya'll go on a posting rampage!  I will go back and read everything!  I am sure to find some great things and a laugh of two!
> 
> Was at one of the 2 local Walmarts this morning and found their fabric was $1.29 for broadcloth, $1.49 for solids, and $1.97 for patterned.  The manager was nearby and I asked him to check the prices (they weren't marked those prices) and he about passed out!  No one knew they had been marked down!
> 
> However, he did confirm that the fabric dept is coming back!   They aleady have 2 pallets of fabric in and sometime in August they will be setting it up!  Now, off to the other walmart to see what they have!  I love getting fabric this cheap!


You wouldn't happen to be anywhere near the Petersburg or Colonial Heights Walmart anytime soon?  They are listed as closest to me with the Creative Cuts, but still a 2 hour drive.  I didn't even know Petersburg had a Walmart.  I did an internship there and would go to the Walmart in Colonial Heights (though may have done that at the recommendation of others as Colonial Heights is nicer than Petersburg).  Just curious if their fabric is marked down.


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> Yes, the manicured lawn, barbed wire fence, guard station and Dr's BMWs are very easy to spot.  For some reason, you always forget to mention the "Asylum sign" - which is very helpful to locate you - since it's right on the road, before the guard station.
> 
> D~



 <---- I think I can do that to myself???

My Navy son has a beautiful blue BMW convertible (it matches our eyes).  It's been our garage over the winter.  He took it back to CT a couple weeks ago and it got keyed the first night he was there.  (Parked at his apartment in New London, not on base.)  It's now back in our garage.

 <------- that guy, but *MUCH* angrier


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

QUOTE (I am painfully slowly working on rapunzel for halloween/ our trip 1st week of Nov......)


I am also trying to design a rapunzel dress for my daugther for our trip in September.  I am curious to know what pattern you are using?  I tried combining a couple of patterns over the weekend and it just isn't turning out how I had envisioned it too.  Thanks for your help and advice!!


----------



## kidneygirl

I can't quote on my phone, but I wanted to share with the Charlotte folks that the Mooresville Joann's Disney fabric selection is NOT worth the drive.  I was very disappointed!!  The rest of the store was ok, but I most likely won't go back, since it was about a 40 minute drive for me.


----------



## squirrel

OhStuffandFluff said:


> QUOTE (I am painfully slowly working on rapunzel for halloween/ our trip 1st week of Nov......)
> 
> 
> I am also trying to design a rapunzel dress for my daugther for our trip in September.  I am curious to know what pattern you are using?  I tried combining a couple of patterns over the weekend and it just isn't turning out how I had envisioned it too.  Thanks for your help and advice!!



I made one using a Simply Sweet pattern.  I cut out an extra bodice piece and cut it in half to make an area to make loops out of ribbon.

Only thing I would do different is to make the front skirt the pink and overlap the purple.


----------



## cogero

Meshell2002 said:


> .
> 
> Got to get to work soon, Chiara I don't know how you r getting so many outfits together, of course our trip is only 5 days...and we will have laundry facilities (staying DVC) so I normally don't pack much, but probably more for this trip than normal



We will be at Disney for 6 days and 3 on the cruise. I am trying to have at least one outfit per day for the girl and a few extra for the boy. Since he is still in pull ups or will be just potty trained. 



dianemom2 said:


> How many days will you be at Disney?  Are you making more than one outfit per day?  I loved the pictures of all the shorts outfits!
> 
> I was lucky with my DD.  I had been a teacher for 10 years so I knew the system.  They were very resistant to testing her and I had to threaten to go to mediation before they agreed. That was years ago!  Now she has a 504 plan because she still needs some help due to her weak fine motor/poor handwriting.  Things keep improving though.
> 
> Finding out that Jimmy has speech apraxia should be a big help.  That way you know what you are dealing with. My little nephew with Downs Syndrome has something similar that is caused by his extremely poor muscle tone.  He just can't use his muscles to make words the way we can.  He gets lots of speech therapy (both in school and private) and his speech has improved quite a bit.
> 
> I know a lot of people who hire educational consultants, who are extremely familiar with all the laws and rules.  They take them to their IEP meetings in order to make sure that their child receives all the services they are entitled to.  With school budgets being tight around here, the school system is trying hard to trim its special ed budget.
> 
> It sounds like you did the right thing to call your District rep.  If you have an excellent relationship with somebody, it really helps.  My BFF had a great relationship with the head of preschool special ed in her county.  They were both ex New Yorkers.  She would call him frequently and was able to get everything her boy needed without a hassle from the school.



I am happy with the Speech Apraxia dx because it really means he is understanding. Which is great. My district rep just loves Jimmy she checks in with my home speech therapist at least once a week and she visits J in school at least once every two weeks. 

I just don't get people and My rep is a sweetie to us and I am not above using that for what is best for J.


----------



## Blyssfull

aboveH20 said:


> I agonize over that all the time, too.  So much goes on that it's hard to keep up.  I want to comment on the over the top fabulous, but also want to comment on the 'wow that's better than I could do' too.



Me too. A lot of times that's why I don't post a lot. It's also really refreshing that everyone is so positive and good to each other.   Life is already so hard, I don't understand why people want to make things harder on others instead of helping out and giving a hand up. 




kck182 said:


> Hi folks, I just joined the facebook group as I am planning outfits for our september trip.  I can't wait to sew for her this time since she should be walking and outfits are so much cuter when they are standing!
> 
> Looking forward to posting pictures soon.



Can't wait to see what you've created. 



mommy2mrb said:


> we were at 39th and 6th for our hotel! walked everywhere!
> 
> Saturday we went from hotel to time square, back to lunch by hotel, up to AG, Rockefeller Center, back to Time Square with some friends....then met other friends at the Ninetendo store at Rockefeller, so walked back up there...then NHL store, then to subway down to Financial District for dinner, walked around there, subway back up to GrandCentral then walked back to hotel  had very tired tooties that day
> hope you enjoyed your lunch at AG!



I'm jealous. I have always wanted to go to NY. Well, anywhere really but especially NY.... My husband is so well traveled. He works from home for a British Company and when they have conferences they are always at exotic places and I never get to go having little ones. Until we got married in Vegas, I had never even been out of the south. 



DMGeurts said:


> (I posted this for Andrea too - because I know she isn't on FB - and I'd like her opinion)
> 
> D~



That is really cute! 

and now I have iPhone envy too.  My hubby had one for awhile then he switched to a Droid. My Samsung Impression just died and I've seriously missed using it for my email to show coupons. Don't tempt me anymore with the iPhone.  Of course, I'd probably never be able to use it because my 7 y/o LOVES! the games on there. 

I want a day to myself to sew so bad.. I'm hoping my mom will keep my lil man one day so I can crank it out.   My daughter doesn't play well by herself (she's at her dad's right now) and sometimes that kind of worries me but does anyone else have a child like that?


----------



## scbelleatheart

I'm so thrilled I found this group. I would like to sign up for the next big give. I did register but I want to start slowly so I don't over commit.
Two questions.
1. I know I found the directions for the Eye Spy things but I cannot find it again. Where to look? Nationwide Childrens Hospital also have these on their "in great need of" list.
2. On the big give they have listed "beach towels" and someone signed up for fleece blankets. I do a beach towel that is more of a chair cover with the person's name embroidered across the top but it has an envelope that catches the top of the chair. I hope you understand. Will that work for a give gift for the whole family? I've made them for so many friends and they are so great.

Thanks,
SC


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

squirrel said:


> I made one using a Simply Sweet pattern.  I cut out an extra bodice piece and cut it in half to make an area to make loops out of ribbon.
> 
> Only thing I would do different is to make the front skirt the pink and overlap the purple.



That turned out great!!  Thanks for sharing!!  It helps so much to get ideas from others!


----------



## Granna4679

Welcome to all of the new dis'ers!  Can't wait to see the new projects.




teresajoy said:


> 1.) I have to agree!
> 2.) But, do you have air conditioning? Even our cars don't have air conditioning.



Uh...yeah!!  You HAVE to have A/C in Houston.  When it gets above 100, they usually have special places with A/C so that the homeless can get in out of the heat!  It is dreadful.  



Fruto76 said:


> So, I decided to drag the kids to the closest Walmart that had Creative Cuts. And I hit the JACKPOT! Everything was marked $5 per package, but after having the munchkins run and scan, the most anything was was $2.11 and that was the Disney stuff. There was still plenty there. Even after I left.
> I have to go back and return a few that ended in my cart that I didn't want and I only got one package of Pooh, I want a couple more. I'm a little embarrassed, but here's that cart.
> My girls think I'm crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half the checkout line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants me to check on any for them LMK. I will probably head back tomorrow or Friday.
> Now to re-organize my space so I can fit it all.



AWESOME!!  Soooo jealous even though I don't need any fabric right now...gasp!!




TinkerbelleMom said:


> Some sewing machine stories...My embroidery machine got sick recently...it wasn't catching the bobbin thread, and the diagnosis was the main computer board, fixable but pricy.  I'm still waiting on the part.   And then my regular sewing machine decided to finally die.  It's been sluggish for a while, but now can't remember how to reverse anymore.  Fixing it costs more than it's worth, so I decided not to.  My embroidery machine is a combo,but I only use it for embroidery since I had two machines.  But with two sick machines, I was left with nothing.  Then I remembered I was babysitting one for my SIL...it was her grandmother's.  It's old enough that it doesn't zigzag, but still sews like a dream.  Dorine, you were my inspiration to give it a try.  and now for the best part of my story...the Dr I work for recently lost his mother, and last weekend he had to clear out her house because it finally sold.  She was a retired Home-Ec teacher, and he brought her sewing machine complete with cabinet home for me. He said he wanted it to have a new home with someone who would use, love and appreciate it.  It's an older, but extremely well kept Bernina, with all the accessories.  When I get her moved into the sewing room I'll get some pics to post here.  I think her name will be Betty Anne, after her original owner.  I've also got her serger, but since I bought mine just a few years ago and love it, I told him I'd help him sell it.  My project this weekend will be reorganizing the sewing room, then I'll be ready to help with Big Gives again!



What a sweet boss!!  How very generous of him.



mommy2mrb said:


> wow 30 pages in 6 days1 you ladies are busy, busy, busy!
> 
> home from NY!  had a wonderful time! great friends, new memories, lots of walking, shopping and eating!!



Welcome back!!  Can't wait to hear about trip and see pics!



ellenbenny said:


> My boys are 25 and 22 now, but you just made me have a flashback.  And I can honestly say that just for a minute I missed those days.  I love that they are successful and independent now, but I do miss the days when they needed me, and drove me crazy at the same time.  (Well they do still drive me crazy, just in different ways now.)



I agree.  My girls are 30 and 25 and they still can argue and fight like 3 yr olds.    They are really close and get along great but the oldest is very tender hearted and gets her feelings hurt and the youngest is very outgoing and speaks her mind.  You can imagine how this plays out.  

BABY SHOWER IN 2 DAYS!!  Can't wait!  We are expecting (RSVP'd for sure) about 30 people so it should be fun!


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> ROFL about the bribery.
> 
> Patience can't do a satin stitch.    She is a straight stitch only machine.  I use one of the brothers to do all my appliques.  The first Singer machine to be able to do a satin stitch/zig-zag is the Singer 401.  Anything earlier is straight stitch only.  I know, it bums me out - I'd love to be able to zig-zag on Patience, but to be honest, giving machines the capability to zig-zag wrecked the ability to do a nice straight stitch.  So, I just accept the fact that I need two (or more) machines.
> 
> Thank you for the compliments on my clothes line tag.  The little clothes are actually clothes that I have made...  see...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I posted this for Andrea too - because I know she isn't on FB - and I'd like her opinion)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the manicured lawn, barbed wire fence, guard station and Dr's BMWs are very easy to spot.  For some reason, you always forget to mention the "Asylum sign" - which is very helpful to locate you - since it's right on the road, before the guard station.
> 
> D~


I love the tag!  Do you plan on doing Disney inspired clothes mainly?  I only ask that b/c of the MM swirl you added.  If you do tons of things that aren't Dis related then I'd maybe do a tag without the swirl MM head -- I love it though so I hope you are doing mostly Dis items and leave it on the tag!  





scbelleatheart said:


> I'm so thrilled I found this group. I would like to sign up for the next big give. I did register but I want to start slowly so I don't over commit.
> Two questions.
> 1. I know I found the directions for the Eye Spy things but I cannot find it again. Where to look? Nationwide Childrens Hospital also have these on their "in great need of" list.
> 2. On the big give they have listed "beach towels" and someone signed up for fleece blankets. I do a beach towel that is more of a chair cover with the person's name embroidered across the top but it has an envelope that catches the top of the chair. I hope you understand. Will that work for a give gift for the whole family? I've made them for so many friends and they are so great.
> 
> Thanks,
> SC


I did a mini tut for Eye Spy bags which is somewhere on thread 25 -- don't know where though!  But if you look in the bookmarks on page 1 there are links to tuts for them and if you do a google search you can get all sorts of ideas for them as well and ways to make different style bags.

I am not a BG administrator, but it is my understanding that you do not need permission to make anything. I'm sure the chair covers would be very well received.  IMO, I would sign up for them and I'm sure an administrator will PM you if you would sign up for anything that wold be a good fit for a particular family.


----------



## Meshell2002

For those of you afraid to quote cause they may miss something...I uderstand, but I still try....really this thread can move fast so it can be overwhelming..then there's also that pesky 25 pic limit per post 



mphalens said:


> Phalen's still asleep - although I'm sure when I tell him where we're going, well
> Although, I have the ultimate bribe available in taking the kids to Joann's - BISCUITVILLE is across the street from the plaza where Joann's is!!!  It's actually how I found Joann's in the first place!
> That, and if I can afford it, I think I'll treat them to a new pair of "walking pants" to wear on the plane to Montana (because I need another project to complete before we leave, right? )...
> 
> You'll probably hear ME, "Boys, please!  Boys, just let me look!  Boys, stop hitting your brother!  Seriously, you're like caged animals loose from the zoo!  Just sit down, please?"



Marianne you got me on that one....I usually bribe my kids when I have to take them to JA too! usually its a 1.50 strawberry sunday from Costco (which is next door). They act like JA is a firing squad. "Guys stop that, Will don't touch that, Isla don't eat that, Isla quit pulling you brother's hair, Will don't climb in the cart your going to knock it over...Isla don't pee on me....you get the idea)



kck182 said:


> Hi folks, I just joined the facebook group as I am planning outfits for our september trip.  I can't wait to sew for her this time since she should be walking and outfits are so much cuter when they are standing!
> 
> Looking forward to posting pictures soon.







DMGeurts said:


> ROFL about the bribery.
> 
> Patience can't do a satin stitch.    She is a straight stitch only machine.  I use one of the brothers to do all my appliques.  The first Singer machine to be able to do a satin stitch/zig-zag is the Singer 401.  Anything earlier is straight stitch only.  I know, it bums me out - I'd love to be able to zig-zag on Patience, but to be honest, giving machines the capability to zig-zag wrecked the ability to do a nice straight stitch.  So, I just accept the fact that I need two (or more) machines.
> 
> Thank you for the compliments on my clothes line tag.  The little clothes are actually clothes that I have made...  see...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I posted this for Andrea too - because I know she isn't on FB - and I'd like her opinion)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the manicured lawn, barbed wire fence, guard station and Dr's BMWs are very easy to spot.  For some reason, you always forget to mention the "Asylum sign" - which is very helpful to locate you - since it's right on the road, before the guard station.
> 
> D~



I love your tag....it fits you and your business! Have you set a date to reopen?



OhStuffandFluff said:


> QUOTE (I am painfully slowly working on rapunzel for halloween/ our trip 1st week of Nov......)
> 
> 
> I am also trying to design a rapunzel dress for my daugther for our trip in September.  I am curious to know what pattern you are using?  I tried combining a couple of patterns over the weekend and it just isn't turning out how I had envisioned it too.  Thanks for your help and advice!!



I am actually making a "slip" and jumper to go together to look like rapunzel.

CarlaC Portrait Peasant layered over a stripwork jumper (I bought the bundle about a month ago so trying to use a pattern I already had).....But I am making a lot of alterations to the shape of the jumper....I'm almost done with the "slip" I need to sew the bodice to the skirt....and then I'm done w/ that part.

I pieced strips of pink/lavender fabric together to make short sleeves, which I then sewed to chiffon edged in lace to make the 3/4 length....instead of ruffle to bottom of the slip I used poly lace.

The jumper will have the princess V bottom...and possible a curved heartshaped top....thinking about that one...the top is lavender the skirt is purple....I'm going to use interfacing to stiffen it enough to hold the laces up the front.

To make this more challenging I'm using a slippery fabric for the sheen...its a thin polyester acetate...can't remember the name of it.

Since you are thinking of making one I will keep you posted.



cogero said:


> We will be at Disney for 6 days and 3 on the cruise. I am trying to have at least one outfit per day for the girl and a few extra for the boy. Since he is still in pull ups or will be just potty trained.



i'm thinking maybe an outfit per day for my DS4 and same for DD2....I will bring extra clothes for her but they will be just regular playclothes...DH and I will only "match" w/ them 2 days..since we don't agree on anything else...what DD will probably need is extra bottoms in the backpack....given the potty issue.



Blyssfull said:


> I want a day to myself to sew so bad.. I'm hoping my mom will keep my lil man one day so I can crank it out.   My daughter doesn't play well by herself (she's at her dad's right now) and sometimes that kind of worries me but does anyone else have a child like that?



DS 4 is like that! he's almost 5 and just now playing by himself....when I suggest it. DD2 does it now without being asked....she's just more independant....kids....all r different



scbelleatheart said:


> I'm so thrilled I found this group. I would like to sign up for the next big give. I did register but I want to start slowly so I don't over commit.
> Two questions.
> 1. I know I found the directions for the Eye Spy things but I cannot find it again. Where to look? Nationwide Childrens Hospital also have these on their "in great need of" list.
> 2. On the big give they have listed "beach towels" and someone signed up for fleece blankets. I do a beach towel that is more of a chair cover with the person's name embroidered across the top but it has an envelope that catches the top of the chair. I hope you understand. Will that work for a give gift for the whole family? I've made them for so many friends and they are so great.
> 
> Thanks,
> SC



I think I posted an eye spy bag tute in about page 4 or 5 of this thread....let me know if u can't find it I will post again....and 

I think the lounge chair towels are a great idea! Especially for adults/ older kids that don't want to wear a custom.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Well I started quotting a few days ago, then I got side tracked and now I'm waaaaaaaay too far behind to even attempt it!!  I love everything posted and thank you all so much for the kind comments on my daughter, her princess dress and my rosetta bags 

GUESS WHAT!!??


MY HOUSE SOLD!!!!  






Every day from here on out is a day closer to having a REAL sewing/scrapbook studio!!  I'm super excited and overwhelmed all at the same time.  It's been a very long time since I've lived in an apartment, but that's the plan while we wait for the house to be built.  I apologize in advance for the construction pictures I will be posting in a few months   Now, back to packing!  We only have a month to get outta here


----------



## mommyof2princesses

VBAndrea said:


> You wouldn't happen to be anywhere near the Petersburg or Colonial Heights Walmart anytime soon?  They are listed as closest to me with the Creative Cuts, but still a 2 hour drive.  I didn't even know Petersburg had a Walmart.  I did an internship there and would go to the Walmart in Colonial Heights (though may have done that at the recommendation of others as Colonial Heights is nicer than Petersburg).  Just curious if their fabric is marked down.



I'm not!   I did pass through those areas on my way home from the beach yesterday....



kidneygirl said:


> I can't quote on my phone, but I wanted to share with the Charlotte folks that the Mooresville Joann's Disney fabric selection is NOT worth the drive.  I was very disappointed!!  The rest of the store was ok, but I most likely won't go back, since it was about a 40 minute drive for me.



I don't think that Joann's has ever had any good disney fabric.  Even my local one doesn't have a great selection.  And unfortunatly, Mary Jo's doesn't carry much disney anymore.


----------



## cogero

Angie that is awesome that your house sold.

I am home from my IEP and I received everything I asked for except one OT Session.

So J will have speech at home 4 days a week and OT twice a week so we made out awesome. 

I think they are beginning to realize there are other things going on that may not be autism (even if that is our official DX) 

hoping that our medicaid waiver would come through next. I could use some good news. 

We had to put our 14 year old dog down this morning so it is a sad day.

I am going to go and iron the casings and hems into some easy fits before the boy comes home from school and destress a bit.


----------



## SarahJN

OhStuffandFluff said:


> QUOTE (I am painfully slowly working on rapunzel for halloween/ our trip 1st week of Nov......)
> 
> 
> I am also trying to design a rapunzel dress for my daugther for our trip in September.  I am curious to know what pattern you are using?  I tried combining a couple of patterns over the weekend and it just isn't turning out how I had envisioned it too.  Thanks for your help and advice!!



I apologize for lurking - the board has been moving so fast and I've had so much going on.    Anyway, I wanted to respond regarding the Rapunzel dresses.  Here's what I made - granted it is only an upcycled sundress -




jun25a by 4forSarah, on Flickr

but a tip for the ribbon is to use Heat & Bond on the back to stick it to the fabric.  I then sewed it to the fabric but the H&B helped in a big way.  Thought that this may help someone!




jun25b by 4forSarah, on Flickr

I can't wait to see more Rapunzel dresses.  We are planning a trip for 2012 and I'm sure I'll be sewing a fancy one for that trip.


----------



## VBAndrea

Diz-Mommy said:


> Well I started quotting a few days ago, then I got side tracked and now I'm waaaaaaaay too far behind to even attempt it!!  I love everything posted and thank you all so much for the kind comments on my daughter, her princess dress and my rosetta bags
> 
> GUESS WHAT!!??
> 
> 
> MY HOUSE SOLD!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every day from here on out is a day closer to having a REAL sewing/scrapbook studio!!  I'm super excited and overwhelmed all at the same time.  It's been a very long time since I've lived in an apartment, but that's the plan while we wait for the house to be built.  I apologize in advance for the construction pictures I will be posting in a few months   Now, back to packing!  We only have a month to get outta here


YAY!!!!!

I'm very happy for you.  Is your new house under construction already or did you have to wait for the sale of this one?  Where do you live?  And how long have you had the house on the market for?  If you prefer to pm me answers that's fine -- I'm just very interested in house sales right now b/c we will be putting our RI house back on the market very soon and I want it to sell sooooo badly.  If it sells before our tenants move out it means a spring trip to Disney.  If it doesn't sell, no trip   And you are getting your own space in your new house???!!!!  I swear we are having a pool and a sewing room at our next house.



cogero said:


> Angie that is awesome that your house sold.
> 
> I am home from my IEP and I received everything I asked for except one OT Session.
> 
> So J will have speech at home 4 days a week and OT twice a week so we made out awesome.
> 
> I think they are beginning to realize there are other things going on that may not be autism (even if that is our official DX)
> 
> hoping that our medicaid waiver would come through next. I could use some good news.
> 
> We had to put our 14 year old dog down this morning so it is a sad day.
> 
> I am going to go and iron the casings and hems into some easy fits before the boy comes home from school and destress a bit.


I'm so sorry about your doggie.  14 years is a good life for a dog, though I'm sure hearing that doesn't make it any easier.

I am pleased you had good success in getting some of your ds's needs met in regards to therapy.  That is so awesome that they will come to your home.  When my ds had speech therapy they did it at his school so it was sooo much easier for me.  It was a headache getting it started though and getting all his testing b/c we were at a private school in a different district from where we lived.  Testing had to be done where we lived, but implemented via the school system where he went to school.  It caused major delays.

I hope you have some good productive sewing/destressing time.


----------



## livndisney

I would like to clarify a mistake I keep seeing over and over.


Ladies (I don't need to include Tom since he and I have had this conversation),

You are defining "need" in the wrong way. I keep seeing people say "I don't need any fabric".  Let me clarify for you, you need fabric. How do I know this? If fabric is for sale-you need it.  This a lesson I (and many others) have learned the hard way. You see a fabric and think "I don't need that", you go home and weeks or months later you say "I wish I had bought that fabric it is perfect for XXXXX". So you go back to the store and the fabric is GONE and they are not getting anymore EVER. (Trust me it happens LOL)  Now the bad thing is after you make the item with another fabric, you will see the fabric again-but it will 3 times the price.

Save yourself the gray hair and BUY the fabric when you see it.


If your husband complains about the money you are spending on fabric-just remind him fabric is cheaper that diamonds 

And one other tip-
size DOES matter.......... and one yard is NEVER enough!  (So buy two while they are on sale).


Disclaimer:
The above message was brought to you by the fabric brokers of America.

I'm kidding....... well atleast about the fabric broker of America part.



Why are you still reading? Why aren't you out buying fabric?


----------



## cogero

that is too funny


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*had the day off so i thought i'd drop in here and got insprired to make a skirt for dgd#1 Elli,she wanted her's "mixed up" from her younger coustins i posted a few days ago...





 then i decided to try zebra and some fabric i love but dd thinks is ugly...will do it in reverse next.the floral would also make a sweet peasent dress for the Christmas/winter holidays i think...hard to see in the pic but there are lil bouquets of red roses in it.




and lastly ,not sewing but thrift related is the dress i got DGD Elli...she has done the Queens for Care pagent here in town for the last 3 years.last year she said she wanted a more grownup dress {long} . i was thrilled to find this dress at the thrift store where someone had hidden it with the sheers! it was only $5.45!!! prefct condition,no tears or missing sparkles! just needs dryclearner to steam out the wrinkles.




ignore the cat scrathced door frames,our kitties rule tohe roost...aaarrrggghhh...and htink that's their scrath=ching post.
here's last years dress,lovely but not 'a big girl dress'...




 there were only 3 girls ,other 2 were in pagent dresses...Elli came in 2nd. she;s happy just to do them 'specially the Queens for Care ,raise money for Merican Cancer Society,they have to have a cancer fact and someone they are walking for ...unfortunatly she walked fo rmy mom the 1st time { breats cancer} my boos th enext year { liver cancer} and my daughter in law last year { thyroid cancer]  this year wll be for my firend who hascancer thorughout her body butis putting up the good fight!!! anyway on a happier i love all that has been posted of late and i too wanna tackle the repunzel dress...i
m off to shower and watch "taken' had it dvr'd forever finally have time to watch.*


----------



## KathleensKid

VBAndrea said:


> You wouldn't happen to be anywhere near the Petersburg or Colonial Heights Walmart anytime soon?  They are listed as closest to me with the Creative Cuts, but still a 2 hour drive.  I didn't even know Petersburg had a Walmart.  I did an internship there and would go to the Walmart in Colonial Heights (though may have done that at the recommendation of others as Colonial Heights is nicer than Petersburg).  Just curious if their fabric is marked down.



I live near there. I haven't been to those Walmarts, but I did check 2 in Richmond. Neither of them had the Disney fabrics or another items on sale (the Disney creative cuts are gone). I had been checking the Walmart closest to me, and they used to have the Disney creative cuts. I had been checking every few days to see when the prices would drop off (after seeing posts about it here). They marked them down to 5 dollars each and then 2 days later when I went to check the prices again, they were all GONE. I asked and the manager of that section said that they "sent them all back" b/c the bolts of fabric had come in and were all set up. Maybe they are consolidating them in some stores?? Or maybe they'll show up a a discount seller like Tuesday Morning.  At this point I've stopped checking Walmart for the clearance sale fabrics. I figure the amount I'm spending in gas and time driving around wasn't saving me any money.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

Meshell2002 said:


> I am actually making a "slip" and jumper to go together to look like rapunzel.
> 
> CarlaC Portrait Peasant layered over a stripwork jumper (I bought the bundle about a month ago so trying to use a pattern I already had).....But I am making a lot of alterations to the shape of the jumper....I'm almost done with the "slip" I need to sew the bodice to the skirt....and then I'm done w/ that part.
> 
> I pieced strips of pink/lavender fabric together to make short sleeves, which I then sewed to chiffon edged in lace to make the 3/4 length....instead of ruffle to bottom of the slip I used poly lace.
> 
> The jumper will have the princess V bottom...and possible a curved heartshaped top....thinking about that one...the top is lavender the skirt is purple....I'm going to use interfacing to stiffen it enough to hold the laces up the front.
> 
> To make this more challenging I'm using a slippery fabric for the sheen...its a thin polyester acetate...can't remember the name of it.
> 
> Since you are thinking of making one I will keep you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks!! I am excited to see how yours turns out!!  I think that I am going to start again (maybe from scratch) to see how this goes!!  My visions and the actual product are not coming out the same


----------



## tricia

livndisney said:


> I would like to clarify a mistake I keep seeing over and over.
> 
> 
> Ladies (I don't need to include Tom since he and I have had this conversation),
> 
> You are defining "need" in the wrong way. I keep seeing people say "I don't need any fabric".  Let me clarify for you, you need fabric. How do I know this? If fabric is for sale-you need it.  This a lesson I (and many others) have learned the hard way. You see a fabric and think "I don't need that", you go home and weeks or months later you say "I wish I had bought that fabric it is perfect for XXXXX". So you go back to the store and the fabric is GONE and they are not getting anymore EVER. (Trust me it happens LOL)  Now the bad thing is after you make the item with another fabric, you will see the fabric again-but it will 3 times the price.
> 
> Save yourself the gray hair and BUY the fabric when you see it.
> 
> 
> If your husband complains about the money you are spending on fabric-just remind him fabric is cheaper that diamonds
> 
> And one other tip-
> size DOES matter.......... and one yard is NEVER enough!  (So buy two while they are on sale).
> 
> 
> Disclaimer:
> The above message was brought to you by the fabric brokers of America.
> 
> I'm kidding....... well atleast about the fabric broker of America part.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you still reading? Why aren't you out buying fabric?


----------



## VBAndrea

KathleensKid said:


> I live near there. I haven't been to those Walmarts, but I did check 2 in Richmond. Neither of them had the Disney fabrics or another items on sale (the Disney creative cuts are gone). I had been checking the Walmart closest to me, and they used to have the Disney creative cuts. I had been checking every few days to see when the prices would drop off (after seeing posts about it here). They marked them down to 5 dollars each and then 2 days later when I went to check the prices again, they were all GONE. I asked and the manager of that section said that they "sent them all back" b/c the bolts of fabric had come in and were all set up. Maybe they are consolidating them in some stores?? Or maybe they'll show up a a discount seller like Tuesday Morning.  At this point I've stopped checking Walmart for the clearance sale fabrics. I figure the amount I'm spending in gas and time driving around wasn't saving me any money.



Thank you for the information.  If it was during the school year I really would drive up one day to check it out, but I don't really feel like dragging the kids in the heat for something that is so hit or miss.  I did ask my sister to check the Williamsburg Walmart when she is there next (she's there a couple of times a month on business).  

I really would love some deals for Big Gives because I enjoy doing them and the money I spend on them is really starting to add up.  Likewise, I was contemplating starting an etsy shop and would love inexpensive fabric for better profits, but after starting to read all the laws and sales tax and crap it's really turning me off.  I was hoping to make some $$ to put back into Big Gives -- I think I will just cut back a bit on what I do for the BGs instead and spend more time sewing for my dd.  My cabinets are full of fabric right now anyway (though I did just fold a pile using a template and it really frees up some space!  I also believe you can never have too much fabric!


----------



## kidneygirl

mommyof2princesses said:


> I don't think that Joann's has ever had any good disney fabric.  Even my local one doesn't have a great selection.  And unfortunatly, Mary Jo's doesn't carry much disney anymore.



The Joann's where my parents live, in North Dakota, has a decent Disney selection, so I often have my mom go and buy some to ship to me.    I have really had to hunt down the Disney fabric at Mary Jo's.  They keep moving it around!  My DD's new school is about 5 minutes from Mary Jo's, so I'm sure I'll be there way too often!!  (I was secretly very excited that we decided on sending her to this school, even though it's a 30 minute commute for us, just because it's so close to Mary Jo's!)


----------



## Diz-Mommy

VBAndrea said:


> YAY!!!!!
> 
> I'm very happy for you.  Is your new house under construction already or did you have to wait for the sale of this one?  Where do you live?  And how long have you had the house on the market for?  If you prefer to pm me answers that's fine -- I'm just very interested in house sales right now b/c we will be putting our RI house back on the market very soon and I want it to sell sooooo badly.  If it sells before our tenants move out it means a spring trip to Disney.  If it doesn't sell, no trip   And you are getting your own space in your new house???!!!!  I swear we are having a pool and a sewing room at our next house.



Thanks!!  We live in Omaha, NE and our house was on the market for almost 5 months.  It had a lot of walk through traffic, but no offers till this week.  We got a little bit less than we were hoping for, but that tends to be the story for most I think.  We were waiting to start construction on the new house till this one sold, so we'll get that going in about two weeks since the bank still has to appraise this house for what the buyers want to purchase it for.  We're not overly worried about the appraisal coming in too low, but we're going to play it safe for now.  We'll rent an apartment for the 6-7 months it will take to get the new house built...which will be an adventure with three children under the age of 6 I'm sure.  I'm a little sentimental about this house since it's our first, but we are clearly outgrowing it.  Having extra space is going to be worth all the hard work in the end.


----------



## KathleensKid

Here are some Simply Sweets that I've made. I've made some for my nieces that I don't have photos of. *I looove this pattern* and am so glad I read about it here. I would also _loooove a recommendation_ of another pattern that you ladies love so that dd's dresses don't all look the same. 


This is the first one I made. The bodice is a bit too wide and the skirt's a bit too short. I learned for dd's body type to do the bodice a size smaller and the skirt longer. That's the nice thing about making clothes - you can make them really fit! It has ric rac at the bottom and a flower made w/the ric rac and a button.




This one has a ribbon ruffle at the bottom. Need to make a bow for her hair. The color of the photo is a bit off...




I've shared this before. It's her Cinderella's castle breakfast gown. I made it after getting the pattern down pat.





This tink dress is upcycled with tutus from the dollar section of Target. I bought 4 green and white ones, took the elastic out of them, and sewed them together so I had a 4 layer tutu. Then I made a tube of the green fabric (which came fully prepped w/elastic threads all shirred). I used a gathering stich to make the tutu the correct size and sewed it to the bottom of the green fabric. There are green ribbon straps at the top hidden by dd's hair. 
I made ds' pj pants using this tute: (http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Sew-Your-Own-Pajama-Pants/) and appliqued one of the aliens to an Old Navy shirt.










I've said it before, but I'll say it again - THANK YOU for inspiring me to start sewing again after a 20+ year hiatus! Between making my prom dress (back in the 80s  ) and this year, I hadn't sewn anything but a few throw pillows on a friend's borrowed machine. We're clearing out the basement so that I can have my machine set up all the time and don't have to take over the dining room to sew! And if I keep this up, I plan to ask for a serger for Christmas.


----------



## sue_go_disney

livndisney said:


> I would like to clarify a mistake I keep seeing over and over.
> 
> Ladies (I don't need to include Tom since he and I have had this conversation),
> 
> You are defining "need" in the wrong way. I keep seeing people say "I don't need any fabric".  Let me clarify for you, you need fabric.
> Why are you still reading? Why aren't you out buying fabric?




Reminds me of a site I had bookmarked to show my DH...
"How to buy fabric"
http://www.dressaday.com/2007/03/howto-buy-fabric.html


----------



## mphalens

ellenbenny said:


> My boys are 25 and 22 now, but you just made me have a flashback.  And I can honestly say that just for a minute I missed those days.  I love that they are successful and independent now, but I do miss the days when they needed me, and drove me crazy at the same time.  (Well they do still drive me crazy, just in different ways now.)



I remind myself that I'll miss these days (I think that's what keeps me from completely losing it when they do things like almost snapping my wrist because they're wrestling at the cutting table) . . . and I know for the most part they are REALLY good ... and it's always nice to hear that they DO manage to grow up...



aboveH20 said:


> So you can confirm that my directions are quite clear, and the manicured lawn and expensive cars in the driveway make it easy to spot.


Those are all the doctor's cars, right?  Don't you have a driver to take you to the fabric stores, etc. (you know, to make sure you get back ok)



> Are you telling me that I need to add #11 to my list of ways to "spend" summer vacation?  Buy an iphone?
> 
> if they can make a little guy who waves, maybe they can make a little guy pulling out his pockets showing there's no money in them!!!



Sure, buy an iphone!  Best bet is to buy the 3Gs for $49 or buy it second hand from someone upgrading ... there's all kinds of things you can do with one!!!

of course, you could just buy an iPad with 3G . . . then you can have all your ebook patterns on it for easy portability and reference and you won't have to fire up that dinosaur in the basement anymore . . .  I take my iPad everywhere (although I don't have a data plan, so I still need my phone for coupons, etc) when buying fabric, etc. so I can figure out yardage of a certain pattern . . .

Of course, there is that pesky little guy with the empty pockets... he lives at my house . . . I wouldn't have either my iphone or my ipad if it weren't for working for my Dad on top of everything else I do . . .


> What she said, except mine are 24 and soon to be 26.





kck182 said:


> Hi folks, I just joined the facebook group as I am planning outfits for our september trip.  I can't wait to sew for her this time since she should be walking and outfits are so much cuter when they are standing!
> 
> Looking forward to posting pictures soon.






mommy2mrb said:


> we were at 39th and 6th for our hotel! walked everywhere!
> 
> Saturday we went from hotel to time square, back to lunch by hotel, up to AG, Rockefeller Center, back to Time Square with some friends....then met other friends at the Ninetendo store at Rockefeller, so walked back up there...then NHL store, then to subway down to Financial District for dinner, walked around there, subway back up to GrandCentral then walked back to hotel  had very tired tooties that day
> hope you enjoyed your lunch at AG!



Sounds like one of my day trips to the city!  Can't wait to hear more!!!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Was at one of the 2 local Walmarts this morning and found their fabric was $1.29 for broadcloth, $1.49 for solids, and $1.97 for patterned.  The manager was nearby and I asked him to check the prices (they weren't marked those prices) and he about passed out!  No one knew they had been marked down!
> 
> However, he did confirm that the fabric dept is coming back!   They aleady have 2 pallets of fabric in and sometime in August they will be setting it up! Now, off to the other walmart to see what they have!  I love getting fabric this cheap!



Awesome!



DMGeurts said:


> ROFL about the bribery.
> 
> Patience can't do a satin stitch.   She is a straight stitch only machine.  I use one of the brothers to do all my appliques.  The first Singer machine to be able to do a satin stitch/zig-zag is the Singer 401.  Anything earlier is straight stitch only.  I know, it bums me out - I'd love to be able to zig-zag on Patience, but to be honest, giving machines the capability to zig-zag wrecked the ability to do a nice straight stitch.  So, I just accept the fact that I need two (or more) machines.
> 
> Thank you for the compliments on my clothes line tag.  The little clothes are actually clothes that I have made...  see...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the manicured lawn, barbed wire fence, guard station and Dr's BMWs are very easy to spot.  For some reason, you always forget to mention the "Asylum sign" - which is very helpful to locate you - since it's right on the road, before the guard station.
> 
> D~



Yup - good old bribery   I used to try logic, but the older one is too smart and would come back with perfectly reasonable arguments . . . 

So I have the Singer that started the zigzag stitch - awesome!  I'm guessing I can't adjust the length of the satin stitch then (well, I can, but not like y'all can, so it wouldn't be the same)

I figured they were actual outfits you had made . . . I just LOVE the tag!  It just looks fantastic!




kidneygirl said:


> I can't quote on my phone, but I wanted to share with the Charlotte folks that the Mooresville Joann's Disney fabric selection is NOT worth the drive.  I was very disappointed!!  The rest of the store was ok, but I most likely won't go back, since it was about a 40 minute drive for me.



Tell me about it!  I stood at the cutting table and could see all four corners of the store . . . that, and for having just opened, they were TERRIBLY disorganized!!!!  They can't look in their computer to see if they have something in stock unless I have the item NUMBER   It took three people at the cutting table over 5 minutes to figure out how to ring up a remanent piece (my friend bought all but 3/8 of a yard on the bolt, she said she didn't want it when they asked, so the cutter cut it off and set it aside . . . I knew it'd be enough for SOMETHING and it was mini minnie dot   So I asked and then the issues started 
Oh!  And I taught the cashier how to enter coupons from the iphone app . . .

The cotton prices were good today (because of the sale) but yeah, unless I knew they DEFINITELY had something, I don't think I'll go back . . . I can get most of it cheaper at Mary Jo's or have my mom swing by her Joann's and pay the same for shipping as I could in gas . . . very very disappointed 




Blyssfull said:


> Me too. A lot of times that's why I don't post a lot. It's also really refreshing that everyone is so positive and good to each other.Life is already so hard, I don't understand why people want to make things harder on others instead of helping out and giving a hand up.
> 
> 
> I want a day to myself to sew so bad.. I'm hoping my mom will keep my lil man one day so I can crank it out. My daughter doesn't play well by herself (she's at her dad's right now) and sometimes that kind of worries me but does anyone else have a child like that?



I  that about this board - we're all trying to help one another out   I know I would never have attempted half the things I have lately if it weren't for all of you wonderful people!!!

And I'd love a day to sew by myself!!!  I'm hoping to get a couple when I go back to RI . . . My older one doesn't play well by himself . . . he can zone out, but not play . . . my little one would rather play, so if it's by himself, that's cool . . .




Granna4679 said:


> Welcome to all of the new dis'ers!  Can't wait to see the new projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...yeah!!  You HAVE to have A/C in Houston.  When it gets above 100, they usually have special places with A/C so that the homeless can get in out of the heat!  It is dreadful.
> 
> 
> I agree.  My girls are 30 and 25 and they still can argue and fight like 3 yr olds. They are really close and get along great but the oldest is very tender hearted and gets her feelings hurt and the youngest is very outgoing and speaks her mind.  You can imagine how this plays out.
> 
> BABY SHOWER IN 2 DAYS!!  Can't wait!  We are expecting (RSVP'd for sure) about 30 people so it should be fun!



We have places like that here in Charlotte too . . . 

Yay for the baby shower!!!

And oy vey, I can only imagine how your daughters interactions must play out . . .

The carts at Joann's were interesting . . . double decker but with a kid seat in the front . . . "trap door" in the upper basket that opened to stand bolts of fabric up in . . . as you can imagine, the boys thought these were WONDERFUL for climbing in, out, over and around . . . I didn't buy any fabric except that 3/8 yd because i couldn't even think for them distracting me 



Meshell2002 said:


> Marianne you got me on that one....I usually bribe my kids when I have to take them to JA too! usually its a 1.50 strawberry sunday from Costco (which is next door). They act like JA is a firing squad. "Guys stop that, Will don't touch that, Isla don't eat that, Isla quit pulling you brother's hair, Will don't climb in the cart your going to knock it over...Isla don't pee on me....you get the idea)


Always happy to provide a 



Diz-Mommy said:


> Well I started quotting a few days ago, then I got side tracked and now I'm waaaaaaaay too far behind to even attempt it!!  I love everything posted and thank you all so much for the kind comments on my daughter, her princess dress and my rosetta bags
> 
> GUESS WHAT!!??
> 
> 
> MY HOUSE SOLD!!!!


 
Good luck packing!!!!




mommyof2princesses said:


> I don't think that Joann's has ever had any good disney fabric.  Even my local one doesn't have a great selection.  And unfortunatly, Mary Jo's doesn't carry much disney anymore.



Not a lot of Disney at MJ's . . . but they had THREE different Cat in the Hat prints the other day and they were only $7.99 a yard (much better price than I've seen elsewhere!!!) ... 
And all of the licensed prints they had were at least $2 less a yard than I'd seen at Joann's.



cogero said:


> We had to put our 14 year old dog down this morning so it is a sad day.


I don't have anything but "I'm so sorry," and 



livndisney said:


> I would like to clarify a mistake I keep seeing over and over.
> 
> 
> Ladies (I don't need to include Tom since he and I have had this conversation
> 
> You are defining "need" in the wrong way. I keep seeing people say "I don't need any fabric".  Let me clarify for you, you need fabric. How do I know this? If fabric is for sale-you need it.  This a lesson I (and many others) have learned the hard way. You see a fabric and think "I don't need that", you go home and weeks or months later you say "I wish I had bought that fabric it is perfect for XXXXX". So you go back to the store and the fabric is GONE and they are not getting anymore EVER. (Trust me it happens LOL)  Now the bad thing is after you make the item with another fabric, you will see the fabric again-but it will 3 times the price.
> 
> Save yourself the gray hair and BUY the fabric when you see it.
> 
> 
> If your husband complains about the money you are spending on fabric-just remind him fabric is cheaper that diamonds
> 
> And one other tip-
> size DOES matter.......... and one yard is NEVER enough! (So buy two while they are on sale.
> 
> 
> Disclaimer:
> The above message was brought to you by the fabric brokers of America.
> 
> I'm kidding....... well atleast about the fabric broker of America part.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you still reading? Why aren't you out buying fabric?



Words to live by!  Hmm . . . maybe I need to go to Indianland Walmart to see what's left . . . 



kidneygirl said:


> The Joann's where my parents live, in North Dakota, has a decent Disney selection, so I often have my mom go and buy some to ship to me.  I have really had to hunt down the Disney fabric at Mary Jo's.  They keep moving it around!  My DD's new school is about 5 minutes from Mary Jo's, so I'm sure I'll be there way too often!!  (I was secretly very excited that we decided on sending her to this school, even though it's a 30 minute commute for us, just because it's so close to Mary Jo's!)



You are in SO MUCH TROUBLE


----------



## DMGeurts

Diz-Mommy said:


> GUESS WHAT!!??
> 
> 
> MY HOUSE SOLD!!!!



WOW!!  Congratulations!  You only have a month to move???  WOW  Again!!!!  You can do this!  I am so excited for you that you get to build your dream house - don't forget to pack Ellie!  



Meshell2002 said:


> Marianne you got me on that one....I usually bribe my kids when I have to take them to JA too! usually its a 1.50 strawberry sunday from Costco (which is next door). They act like JA is a firing squad. "Guys stop that, Will don't touch that, Isla don't eat that, Isla quit pulling you brother's hair, Will don't climb in the cart your going to knock it over...Isla don't pee on me....you get the idea)



"Don't pee on me"  ROFL...  



Meshell2002 said:


> I love your tag....it fits you and your business! Have you set a date to reopen?



Thank you.    I am open...  But every time I make something, it sells.    My Rosetta is still in there - holding down the fort.  I"ll be kind of sad if someone ever buys her, she's been standing guard at my store for so long.  



livndisney said:


> I would like to clarify a mistake I keep seeing over and over.
> 
> 
> Ladies (I don't need to include Tom since he and I have had this conversation),
> 
> You are defining "need" in the wrong way. I keep seeing people say "I don't need any fabric".  Let me clarify for you, you need fabric. How do I know this? If fabric is for sale-you need it.  This a lesson I (and many others) have learned the hard way. You see a fabric and think "I don't need that", you go home and weeks or months later you say "I wish I had bought that fabric it is perfect for XXXXX". So you go back to the store and the fabric is GONE and they are not getting anymore EVER. (Trust me it happens LOL)  Now the bad thing is after you make the item with another fabric, you will see the fabric again-but it will 3 times the price.
> 
> Save yourself the gray hair and BUY the fabric when you see it.
> 
> 
> If your husband complains about the money you are spending on fabric-just remind him fabric is cheaper that diamonds



  



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *had the day off so i thought i'd drop in here and got insprired to make a skirt for dgd#1 Elli,she wanted her's "mixed up" from her younger coustins i posted a few days ago...
> and lastly ,not sewing but thrift related is the dress i got DGD Elli...she has done the Queens for Care pagent here in town for the last 3 years.last year she said she wanted a more grownup dress {long} . i was thrilled to find this dress at the thrift store where someone had hidden it with the sheers! it was only $5.45!!! prefct condition,no tears or missing sparkles! just needs dryclearner to steam out the wrinkles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ignore the cat scrathced door frames,our kitties rule tohe roost...aaarrrggghhh...and htink that's their scrath=ching post.
> here's last years dress,lovely but not 'a big girl dress'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there were only 3 girls ,other 2 were in pagent dresses...Elli came in 2nd. she;s happy just to do them 'specially the Queens for Care ,raise money for Merican Cancer Society,they have to have a cancer fact and someone they are walking for ...unfortunatly she walked fo rmy mom the 1st time { breats cancer} my boos th enext year { liver cancer} and my daughter in law last year { thyroid cancer]  this year wll be for my firend who hascancer thorughout her body butis putting up the good fight!!! anyway on a happier i love all that has been posted of late and i too wanna tackle the repunzel dress...i
> m off to shower and watch "taken' had it dvr'd forever finally have time to watch.*




Cute!  And great score on the dress!    That is such a wonderful thing that your dgd does.



KathleensKid said:


> Here are some Simply Sweets that I've made. I've made some for my nieces that I don't have photos of. *I looove this pattern* and am so glad I read about it here. I would also _loooove a recommendation_ of another pattern that you ladies love so that dd's dresses don't all look the same.
> 
> This is the first one I made. The bodice is a bit too wide and the skirt's a bit too short. I learned for dd's body type to do the bodice a size smaller and the skirt longer. That's the nice thing about making clothes - you can make them really fit! It has ric rac at the bottom and a flower made w/the ric rac and a button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've shared this before. It's her Cinderella's castle breakfast gown. I made it after getting the pattern down pat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tink dress is upcycled with tutus from the dollar section of Target. I bought 4 green and white ones, took the elastic out of them, and sewed them together so I had a 4 layer tutu. Then I made a tube of the green fabric (which came fully prepped w/elastic threads all shirred). I used a gathering stich to make the tutu the correct size and sewed it to the bottom of the green fabric. There are green ribbon straps at the top hidden by dd's hair.
> I made ds' pj pants using this tute: (http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Sew-Your-Own-Pajama-Pants/) and appliqued one of the aliens to an Old Navy shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've said it before, but I'll say it again - THANK YOU for inspiring me to start sewing again after a 20+ year hiatus! Between making my prom dress (back in the 80s  ) and this year, I hadn't sewn anything but a few throw pillows on a friend's borrowed machine. We're clearing out the basement so that I can have my machine set up all the time and don't have to take over the dining room to sew! And if I keep this up, I plan to ask for a serger for Christmas



Wow!  These are great!  I was the same way - I hadn't sewed a single stitch since 8th (or 9th???  can't remember now) grade home-ec...  until last October.  Beware - it's so addicting!  And a serger is a wonderful investment!



mphalens said:


> Of course, there is that pesky little guy with the empty pockets... he lives at my house . . .



I have one of those too...  Dh.  (Totally kidding - I love the guy).

D~


----------



## livndisney

BTW-

Even though I have BINS of fabric.
And a hall closet STACKED with fabric.
Fabric in bags in the garage.
Fabric stored in another STATE.


I bought fabric today.

Walmart lied! There IS a store by me that has the Creative Cuts (and yes they are on sale). The Walmart on the way to the yucky Joanns has CC. (I am sooooo hoping they get fabric back)

I bought the fabric I have been looking for........ I got 16 yards of fabric for less than 15.00.


May go back for more


----------



## ellenbenny

Granna4679 said:


> I agree.  My girls are 30 and 25 and they still can argue and fight like 3 yr olds.    They are really close and get along great but the oldest is very tender hearted and gets her feelings hurt and the youngest is very outgoing and speaks her mind.  You can imagine how this plays out.
> 
> BABY SHOWER IN 2 DAYS!!  Can't wait!  We are expecting (RSVP'd for sure) about 30 people so it should be fun!



Have a fun baby shower, loved the duck diaper cake!  No shower for us this time, but that makes it easier.  I don't have anything in mind for DDIL and DGS to be.  They are buying a bedding set, which is fine because I don't really love making them.  But I really do need to make some things, just haven't given it much thought yet.  Not sure why I am not getting excited about sewing for the new one yet.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Well I started quotting a few days ago, then I got side tracked and now I'm waaaaaaaay too far behind to even attempt it!!  I love everything posted and thank you all so much for the kind comments on my daughter, her princess dress and my rosetta bags
> 
> GUESS WHAT!!??
> 
> 
> MY HOUSE SOLD!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every day from here on out is a day closer to having a REAL sewing/scrapbook studio!!  I'm super excited and overwhelmed all at the same time.  It's been a very long time since I've lived in an apartment, but that's the plan while we wait for the house to be built.  I apologize in advance for the construction pictures I will be posting in a few months   Now, back to packing!  We only have a month to get outta here



CONGRATS!! So glad your house sold, and so exciting building a new one!



cogero said:


> Angie that is awesome that your house sold.
> 
> I am home from my IEP and I received everything I asked for except one OT Session.
> 
> So J will have speech at home 4 days a week and OT twice a week so we made out awesome.
> 
> I think they are beginning to realize there are other things going on that may not be autism (even if that is our official DX)
> 
> hoping that our medicaid waiver would come through next. I could use some good news.
> 
> We had to put our 14 year old dog down this morning so it is a sad day.
> 
> I am going to go and iron the casings and hems into some easy fits before the boy comes home from school and destress a bit.



Glad things are going well with the diagnosis and IEP.  I know you do everything possible to help your little guy and you deserve some good news!

So sorry about your dog, we put ours down in January at ~13.75 years.  She had a great life, but it was still so sad.


----------



## NiniMorris

For all those who have been following my friend's dramatic life...good news.  Noni (other wise known as Mito Girl) had a successful surgery yesterday to change out her three tubes and some dental work.  She is home and feeling back to normal.  Miss Debbie (the grand ma) was taken off  the narcotics and started speaking within 24 hours.  She still has a long, long way to go, but she is on the road to recovery.  And little Army Man has stayed put long enough that the doctors have said that after Monday he is allowed to come whenever he is ready!  (we figure he will decide to come Sunday night!)

So with all that good news, I am not in a mood to sew...  I think I'll go play in the pool instead!


Nini


----------



## billwendy

Diz-Mommy said:


> Well I started quotting a few days ago, then I got side tracked and now I'm waaaaaaaay too far behind to even attempt it!!  I love everything posted and thank you all so much for the kind comments on my daughter, her princess dress and my rosetta bags
> 
> GUESS WHAT!!??
> 
> 
> MY HOUSE SOLD!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every day from here on out is a day closer to having a REAL sewing/scrapbook studio!!  I'm super excited and overwhelmed all at the same time.  It's been a very long time since I've lived in an apartment, but that's the plan while we wait for the house to be built.  I apologize in advance for the construction pictures I will be posting in a few months   Now, back to packing!  We only have a month to get outta here







cogero said:


> Angie that is awesome that your house sold.
> 
> I am home from my IEP and I received everything I asked for except one OT Session.
> 
> So J will have speech at home 4 days a week and OT twice a week so we made out awesome.
> 
> I think they are beginning to realize there are other things going on that may not be autism (even if that is our official DX)
> 
> hoping that our medicaid waiver would come through next. I could use some good news.
> 
> We had to put our 14 year old dog down this morning so it is a sad day.
> 
> I am going to go and iron the casings and hems into some easy fits before the boy comes home from school and destress a bit.



Glad J is getting the services he needs! So sorry about your doggy - we just love them so....

C- you are too funny!



Still need some help for Gabriella's Big Give!! Especialy in the non outfit area! Im sure the family would appreciate those beach towel chair covers! Regular purchased beach towels would be awesome too - with our with out names embroidered on them! Would also love for Mom and Gabriella to have some fun flip flops!! Lots to choose from - Thanks Everyone!


----------



## aboveH20

*Ginger Found Alive*​Details to Follow​
​
First, THANK YOU  to everyone for your concern about Ginger.  I put up a brave front, but I, too, was worried about where she might be.  I am beyond happy to report that she was found alive earlier today in the whine cellar.  I was fairly certain she could not navigate the stairs to get up and out of the basement, or operate the windows to make a quick getaway, but her disappearance had me baffled.  

About 1:35 EST she was taken without injury from the whine cellar.  Unfortunately she continued whining for approximately 45 minutes following her capture.  You know, the usual sibling stuff, "Take _her_ back," "How come _she_ gets to have legs if I can't," "Why does she have eyes," "You like _her_ better because she has arms," "If _she_ gets to have a head why can't I?"  She won't call Dorrrine by name, always refers to her as "she."

In an effort to make Ginger feel special I treated her to an afternoon at the spa. I splurged for the works (got a discount on account of no need for a mani or pedi).  She had a full body scrub, massage, and new hair style. I would have to say that her attitude has improved considerably and she was willing to have her photo taken (like that was ever a problem with her).

Since a picture is worth a thousand words, welcome back Ginger.






_Let me just take a quick bathroom break and then I'll be sitting by my computer waiting to field book and movie offers._


----------



## tricia

aboveH20 said:


> In an effort to make Ginger feel special I treated her to an afternoon at the spa. I splurged for the works (got a discount on account of no need for a mani or pedi).  She had a full body scrub, massage, and new hair style. I would have to say that her attitude has improved considerably and she was willing to have her photo taken (like that was ever a problem with her).
> 
> Since a picture is worth a thousand words, welcome back Ginger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Let me just take a quick bathroom break and then I'll be sitting by my computer waiting to field book and movie offers._


----------



## RMAMom

aboveH20 said:


> *Ginger Found Alive*​Details to Follow​
> ​
> First, THANK YOU  to everyone for your concern about Ginger.  I put up a brave front, but I, too, was worried about where she might be.  I am beyond happy to report that she was found alive earlier today in the whine cellar.  I was fairly certain she could not navigate the stairs to get up and out of the basement, or operate the windows to make a quick getaway, but her disappearance had me baffled.
> 
> About 1:35 EST she was taken without injury from the whine cellar.  Unfortunately she continued whining for approximately 45 minutes following her capture.  You know, the usual sibling stuff, "Take _her_ back," "How come _she_ gets to have legs if I can't," "Why does she have eyes," "You like _her_ better because she has arms," "If _she_ gets to have a head why can't I?"  She won't call Dorrrine by name, always refers to her as "she."
> 
> In an effort to make Ginger feel special I treated her to an afternoon at the spa. I splurged for the works (got a discount on account of no need for a mani or pedi).  She had a full body scrub, massage, and new hair style. I would have to say that her attitude has improved considerably and she was willing to have her photo taken (like that was ever a problem with her).
> 
> Since a picture is worth a thousand words, welcome back Ginger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Let me just take a quick bathroom break and then I'll be sitting by my computer waiting to field book and movie offers._



Oh I am so happy to hear Ginger has been found. Really, I think she would feel better if you let her sleep in your bed with you. I am sure your DH will understand that this truly is the only way Ginger will know how much you love her!


----------



## cogero

aboveH20 said:


> *Ginger Found Alive*​Details to Follow​
> ​
> First, THANK YOU  to everyone for your concern about Ginger.  I put up a brave front, but I, too, was worried about where she might be.  I am beyond happy to report that she was found alive earlier today in the whine cellar.  I was fairly certain she could not navigate the stairs to get up and out of the basement, or operate the windows to make a quick getaway, but her disappearance had me baffled.
> 
> About 1:35 EST she was taken without injury from the whine cellar.  Unfortunately she continued whining for approximately 45 minutes following her capture.  You know, the usual sibling stuff, "Take _her_ back," "How come _she_ gets to have legs if I can't," "Why does she have eyes," "You like _her_ better because she has arms," "If _she_ gets to have a head why can't I?"  She won't call Dorrrine by name, always refers to her as "she."
> 
> In an effort to make Ginger feel special I treated her to an afternoon at the spa. I splurged for the works (got a discount on account of no need for a mani or pedi).  She had a full body scrub, massage, and new hair style. I would have to say that her attitude has improved considerably and she was willing to have her photo taken (like that was ever a problem with her).
> 
> Since a picture is worth a thousand words, welcome back Ginger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Let me just take a quick bathroom break and then I'll be sitting by my computer waiting to field book and movie offers._



This just made me laugh  too funny. Glad Ginger enjoyed her day at the spa.


----------



## Meshell2002

livndisney said:


> I would like to clarify a mistake I keep seeing over and over.
> 
> 
> Ladies (I don't need to include Tom since he and I have had this conversation),
> 
> You are defining "need" in the wrong way. I keep seeing people say "I don't need any fabric".  Let me clarify for you, you need fabric. How do I know this? If fabric is for sale-you need it.  This a lesson I (and many others) have learned the hard way. You see a fabric and think "I don't need that", you go home and weeks or months later you say "I wish I had bought that fabric it is perfect for XXXXX". So you go back to the store and the fabric is GONE and they are not getting anymore EVER. (Trust me it happens LOL)  Now the bad thing is after you make the item with another fabric, you will see the fabric again-but it will 3 times the price.
> 
> Save yourself the gray hair and BUY the fabric when you see it.
> 
> 
> If your husband complains about the money you are spending on fabric-just remind him fabric is cheaper that diamonds
> 
> And one other tip-
> size DOES matter.......... and one yard is NEVER enough!  (So buy two while they are on sale).
> 
> 
> Disclaimer:
> The above message was brought to you by the fabric brokers of America.
> 
> I'm kidding....... well atleast about the fabric broker of America part.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you still reading? Why aren't you out buying fabric?





SHHHHHH! <whispering here>

DH sent me out to Walmart to buy poster tack for the TV antenna (we have a flat one that sticks to the wall)......I had to take a small detour to the other walmart (30 min from the walmart I normally go to)....where I found  4 packs of licensed CC. and one of black broadcloth (I have a specific project waiting on the black). I would have bought more but some of the licensed fabrics were regular price (7.57) and I didn't want to go too crazy since the price wasn't THAT good.  The CC I bought were princesses on pink and the toy story scatter on aqua (buzz & woody)...those were $5 each....fortunately since it was walmart I may be able to sneak it by as a "grocery" expense on the spreadsheet budget.   I would post pics but I'm hiding the fabric in my car.....since that seems to be the best proven way to hide fabric on the dis boards.

<normal voice now>
D---glad to see Ginger has been found


----------



## VBAndrea

Diz-Mommy said:


> Thanks!!  We live in Omaha, NE and our house was on the market for almost 5 months.  It had a lot of walk through traffic, but no offers till this week.  We got a little bit less than we were hoping for, but that tends to be the story for most I think.  We were waiting to start construction on the new house till this one sold, so we'll get that going in about two weeks since the bank still has to appraise this house for what the buyers want to purchase it for.  We're not overly worried about the appraisal coming in too low, but we're going to play it safe for now.  We'll rent an apartment for the 6-7 months it will take to get the new house built...which will be an adventure with three children under the age of 6 I'm sure.  I'm a little sentimental about this house since it's our first, but we are clearly outgrowing it.  Having extra space is going to be worth all the hard work in the end.


5 months doesn't sound too bad.  I imagine Omaha isn't the best market for selling.  In Virginia Beach things in our neighborhood move pretty quickly, but we have tons of new military families coming to the area all the time.  In RI all they are doing is closing plants and people are relocating for jobs, so some houses in our neighborhood sat on the market for over three years before they sold.  

You'll survive the apt living -- it won't be enjoyable, but it will be worth it in the long run.



KathleensKid said:


> Here are some Simply Sweets that I've made. I've made some for my nieces that I don't have photos of. *I looove this pattern* and am so glad I read about it here. I would also _loooove a recommendation_ of another pattern that you ladies love so that dd's dresses don't all look the same.
> 
> 
> This is the first one I made. The bodice is a bit too wide and the skirt's a bit too short. I learned for dd's body type to do the bodice a size smaller and the skirt longer. That's the nice thing about making clothes - you can make them really fit! It has ric rac at the bottom and a flower made w/the ric rac and a button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one has a ribbon ruffle at the bottom. Need to make a bow for her hair. The color of the photo is a bit off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've shared this before. It's her Cinderella's castle breakfast gown. I made it after getting the pattern down pat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tink dress is upcycled with tutus from the dollar section of Target. I bought 4 green and white ones, took the elastic out of them, and sewed them together so I had a 4 layer tutu. Then I made a tube of the green fabric (which came fully prepped w/elastic threads all shirred). I used a gathering stich to make the tutu the correct size and sewed it to the bottom of the green fabric. There are green ribbon straps at the top hidden by dd's hair.
> I made ds' pj pants using this tute: (http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Sew-Your-Own-Pajama-Pants/) and appliqued one of the aliens to an Old Navy shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've said it before, but I'll say it again - THANK YOU for inspiring me to start sewing again after a 20+ year hiatus! Between making my prom dress (back in the 80s  ) and this year, I hadn't sewn anything but a few throw pillows on a friend's borrowed machine. We're clearing out the basement so that I can have my machine set up all the time and don't have to take over the dining room to sew! And if I keep this up, I plan to ask for a serger for Christmas.


Great SS's!!!  I love the ric rac flower matching the ric rac on the dress.  Another great pattern by Carla is the Portrait Peasant -- and you can vary it so many ways.  I've made dresses, shirts, long sleeves, cap sleeves, short sleeves, layered ruffles, no ruffles, aprons and so on.



NiniMorris said:


> For all those who have been following my friend's dramatic life...good news.  Noni (other wise known as Mito Girl) had a successful surgery yesterday to change out her three tubes and some dental work.  She is home and feeling back to normal.  Miss Debbie (the grand ma) was taken off  the narcotics and started speaking within 24 hours.  She still has a long, long way to go, but she is on the road to recovery.  And little Army Man has stayed put long enough that the doctors have said that after Monday he is allowed to come whenever he is ready!  (we figure he will decide to come Sunday night!)
> 
> So with all that good news, I am not in a mood to sew...  I think I'll go play in the pool instead!
> 
> 
> Nini


Glad things are looking up for your friend 


aboveH20 said:


> *Ginger Found Alive*​Details to Follow​
> ​
> First, THANK YOU  to everyone for your concern about Ginger.  I put up a brave front, but I, too, was worried about where she might be.  I am beyond happy to report that she was found alive earlier today in the whine cellar.  I was fairly certain she could not navigate the stairs to get up and out of the basement, or operate the windows to make a quick getaway, but her disappearance had me baffled.
> 
> About 1:35 EST she was taken without injury from the whine cellar.  Unfortunately she continued whining for approximately 45 minutes following her capture.  You know, the usual sibling stuff, "Take _her_ back," "How come _she_ gets to have legs if I can't," "Why does she have eyes," "You like _her_ better because she has arms," "If _she_ gets to have a head why can't I?"  She won't call Dorrrine by name, always refers to her as "she."
> 
> In an effort to make Ginger feel special I treated her to an afternoon at the spa. I splurged for the works (got a discount on account of no need for a mani or pedi).  She had a full body scrub, massage, and new hair style. I would have to say that her attitude has improved considerably and she was willing to have her photo taken (like that was ever a problem with her).
> 
> Since a picture is worth a thousand words, welcome back Ginger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Let me just take a quick bathroom break and then I'll be sitting by my computer waiting to field book and movie offers._


Oh how I wish I was Ginger right now!  She looks sooooo relaxed.  And her hair is lovely.  I think the color really suits her.


----------



## scrap_heaven

Talk to me oh wise ladies,

What is a relatively inexpensive serger that is of great quality? I need one.


----------



## livndisney

scrap_heaven said:


> Talk to me oh wise ladies,
> 
> What is a relatively inexpensive serger that is of great quality? I need one.



Brother from Walmart 200 bucks.


----------



## DMGeurts

NiniMorris said:


> For all those who have been following my friend's dramatic life...good news.  Noni (other wise known as Mito Girl) had a successful surgery yesterday to change out her three tubes and some dental work.  She is home and feeling back to normal.  Miss Debbie (the grand ma) was taken off  the narcotics and started speaking within 24 hours.  She still has a long, long way to go, but she is on the road to recovery.  And little Army Man has stayed put long enough that the doctors have said that after Monday he is allowed to come whenever he is ready!  (we figure he will decide to come Sunday night!)
> 
> So with all that good news, I am not in a mood to sew...  I think I'll go play in the pool instead!
> 
> 
> Nini



Oh Nini - I am so glad to hear this.  



aboveH20 said:


> *Ginger Found Alive*​Details to Follow​
> ​
> First, THANK YOU  to everyone for your concern about Ginger.  I put up a brave front, but I, too, was worried about where she might be.  I am beyond happy to report that she was found alive earlier today in the whine cellar.  I was fairly certain she could not navigate the stairs to get up and out of the basement, or operate the windows to make a quick getaway, but her disappearance had me baffled.
> 
> About 1:35 EST she was taken without injury from the whine cellar.  Unfortunately she continued whining for approximately 45 minutes following her capture.  You know, the usual sibling stuff, "Take _her_ back," "How come _she_ gets to have legs if I can't," "Why does she have eyes," "You like _her_ better because she has arms," "If _she_ gets to have a head why can't I?"  She won't call Dorrrine by name, always refers to her as "she."
> 
> In an effort to make Ginger feel special I treated her to an afternoon at the spa. I splurged for the works (got a discount on account of no need for a mani or pedi).  She had a full body scrub, massage, and new hair style. I would have to say that her attitude has improved considerably and she was willing to have her photo taken (like that was ever a problem with her).
> 
> Since a picture is worth a thousand words, welcome back Ginger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Let me just take a quick bathroom break and then I'll be sitting by my computer waiting to field book and movie offers._



YAY!!!  Welcome back Ginger... we were so worried that Cheryl sent you away.    I think Ginger needs a new outfit too...  



scrap_heaven said:


> Talk to me oh wise ladies,
> 
> What is a relatively inexpensive serger that is of great quality? I need one.



I have the Brother 1034d - I ordered it off of Amazon and I am very happy with it!  I did tons of research and read the hundreds of great reviews at Amazon, plus the fact that there are a bunch of Youtube videos about how to operate it - I was confident that I could learn to use it with out lessons - and I have.  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> Angie that is awesome that your house sold.
> 
> I am home from my IEP and I received everything I asked for except one OT Session.
> 
> So J will have speech at home 4 days a week and OT twice a week so we made out awesome.
> 
> I think they are beginning to realize there are other things going on that may not be autism (even if that is our official DX)
> 
> hoping that our medicaid waiver would come through next. I could use some good news.
> 
> We had to put our 14 year old dog down this morning so it is a sad day.
> 
> I am going to go and iron the casings and hems into some easy fits before the boy comes home from school and destress a bit.



So sorry about the doggy!  I hope that you were able to get in some good sewing to de-stress!

Very happy that your IEP meeting went very well and that your DS will receive all the services he needs.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Thanks!!  We live in Omaha, NE and our house was on the market for almost 5 months.  It had a lot of walk through traffic, but no offers till this week.  We got a little bit less than we were hoping for, but that tends to be the story for most I think.  We were waiting to start construction on the new house till this one sold, so we'll get that going in about two weeks since the bank still has to appraise this house for what the buyers want to purchase it for.  We're not overly worried about the appraisal coming in too low, but we're going to play it safe for now.  We'll rent an apartment for the 6-7 months it will take to get the new house built...which will be an adventure with three children under the age of 6 I'm sure.  I'm a little sentimental about this house since it's our first, but we are clearly outgrowing it.  Having extra space is going to be worth all the hard work in the end.



Congratulations on the house selling!  How exciting!  We loved having our house built when we did it several years ago.  We were really lucky and sold our old house very quickly.  We were even more lucky that we were able to find a decent house to rent while our new house was being built.  The rental house was much smaller but it did have a 2 car garage so I had somewhere to store everything that didn't fit into the house.  

Our home builders were super nice.  I got very sick during the period where they were doing the interior finishing on the house.  Our builders hurried the house along so we could move in faster.  We needed the extra space in the new house so my in-laws could stay with us for several weeks to help out. I hope that your builders are as wonderful to work with as ours were!


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> I have one of those too...  Dh.  (Totally kidding - I love the guy).
> 
> D~



Yup . . . exactly . . . DH 



livndisney said:


> BTW-
> 
> Even though I have BINS of fabric.
> And a hall closet STACKED with fabric.
> Fabric in bags in the garage.
> Fabric stored in another STATE.
> 
> 
> I bought fabric today.
> 
> Walmart lied! There IS a store by me that has the Creative Cuts (and yes they are on sale). The Walmart on the way to the yucky Joanns has CC. (I am sooooo hoping they get fabric back)
> 
> I bought the fabric I have been looking for........ I got 16 yards of fabric for less than 15.00.
> 
> 
> May go back for more



Oh!  That gives me hope!!!  Although I've told myself no more Walmarts until I get to Montana . . . (the one today had CCuts, but the cheapest ones were still $5)



NiniMorris said:


> For all those who have been following my friend's dramatic life...good news.  Noni (other wise known as Mito Girl) had a successful surgery yesterday to change out her three tubes and some dental work.  She is home and feeling back to normal.  Miss Debbie (the grand ma) was taken off  the narcotics and started speaking within 24 hours.  She still has a long, long way to go, but she is on the road to recovery.  And little Army Man has stayed put long enough that the doctors have said that after Monday he is allowed to come whenever he is ready!  (we figure he will decide to come Sunday night!)
> 
> So with all that good news, I am not in a mood to sew...  I think I'll go play in the pool instead!
> 
> 
> Nini



I think celebration was definitely in order!  I'm so glad to hear your Mito friend made it through ok and that her grandmother is on the road to recovery and that Little Army Man has stayed put for now!!!



aboveH20 said:


> *Ginger Found Alive*​Details to Follow​
> ​
> First, THANK YOU  to everyone for your concern about Ginger.  I put up a brave front, but I, too, was worried about where she might be.  I am beyond happy to report that she was found alive earlier today in the whine cellar.  I was fairly certain she could not navigate the stairs to get up and out of the basement, or operate the windows to make a quick getaway, but her disappearance had me baffled.
> 
> About 1:35 EST she was taken without injury from the whine cellar.  Unfortunately she continued whining for approximately 45 minutes following her capture.  You know, the usual sibling stuff, "Take _her_ back," "How come _she_ gets to have legs if I can't," "Why does she have eyes," "You like _her_ better because she has arms," "If _she_ gets to have a head why can't I?"  She won't call Dorrrine by name, always refers to her as "she."
> 
> In an effort to make Ginger feel special I treated her to an afternoon at the spa. I splurged for the works (got a discount on account of no need for a mani or pedi).  She had a full body scrub, massage, and new hair style. I would have to say that her attitude has improved considerably and she was willing to have her photo taken (like that was ever a problem with her).
> 
> Since a picture is worth a thousand words, welcome back Ginger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Let me just take a quick bathroom break and then I'll be sitting by my computer waiting to field book and movie offers._



Oh! To be lucky like Ginger - getting lost in a wine cellar and then being rewarded with a spa day!!!  The life she leads!!!



Meshell2002 said:


> SHHHHHH! <whispering here>
> 
> DH sent me out to Walmart to buy poster tack for the TV antenna (we have a flat one that sticks to the wall)......I had to take a small detour to the other walmart (30 min from the walmart I normally go to)....where I found  4 packs of licensed CC. and one of black broadcloth (I have a specific project waiting on the black). I would have bought more but some of the licensed fabrics were regular price (7.57) and I didn't want to go too crazy since the price wasn't THAT good.  The CC I bought were princesses on pink and the toy story scatter on aqua (buzz & woody)...those were $5 each....fortunately since it was walmart I may be able to sneak it by as a "grocery" expense on the spreadsheet budget.   I would post pics but I'm hiding the fabric in my car.....since that seems to be the best proven way to hide fabric on the dis boards.
> 
> <normal voice now>
> D---glad to see Ginger has been found



Nicely done!!!!


So, I'm sitting here typing and holding Finn at the same time. He's just about asleep, but he looks so cute . . . he is proudly wearing some of Sebastian's hand-me-downs in a combo he put together himself . . .It's hard to believe he's almost as old as Seb was when he went on his MAW trip and some of you fabulous people did a BigGive for him and his family . . . Finn is sporting a long sleeve Incredibles T-shirt and a pair of Toy Story shorts (that have a matching bowling shirt) . . .
I just had to share


----------



## RMAMom

scrap_heaven said:


> Talk to me oh wise ladies,
> 
> What is a relatively inexpensive serger that is of great quality? I need one.


Brother 1034D. I bought mine from HSN and made payments.




mphalens said:


> So, I'm sitting here typing and holding Finn at the same time. He's just about asleep, but he looks so cute . . . he is proudly wearing some of Sebastian's hand-me-downs in a combo he put together himself . . .It's hard to believe he's almost as old as Seb was when he went on his MAW trip and some of you fabulous people did a BigGive for him and his family . . . Finn is sporting a long sleeve Incredibles T-shirt and a pair of Toy Story shorts (that have a matching bowling shirt) . . .
> I just had to share


You have beautiful children but why is that all of us have the most beautiful children when they are asleep!


----------



## billwendy

mphalens said:


>


Awwwwwww - so CUTE~!~

Nini - Im so glad your little friend is doing okay!!


----------



## jessica52877

mphalens said:


> So, I'm sitting here typing and holding Finn at the same time. He's just about asleep, but he looks so cute . . . he is proudly wearing some of Sebastian's hand-me-downs in a combo he put together himself . . .It's hard to believe he's almost as old as Seb was when he went on his MAW trip and some of you fabulous people did a BigGive for him and his family . . . Finn is sporting a long sleeve Incredibles T-shirt and a pair of Toy Story shorts (that have a matching bowling shirt) . . .
> I just had to share



He is so adorable!!! That is so sweet that he can wear Sebastian's hand me downs and they get another life! 



scbelleatheart said:


> I'm so thrilled I found this group. I would like to sign up for the next big give. I did register but I want to start slowly so I don't over commit.
> Two questions.
> 1. I know I found the directions for the Eye Spy things but I cannot find it again. Where to look? Nationwide Childrens Hospital also have these on their "in great need of" list.
> 2. On the big give they have listed "beach towels" and someone signed up for fleece blankets. I do a beach towel that is more of a chair cover with the person's name embroidered across the top but it has an envelope that catches the top of the chair. I hope you understand. Will that work for a give gift for the whole family? I've made them for so many friends and they are so great.
> 
> Thanks,
> SC



Hopefully someone else knows where a link is to how to make them. For the gives pretty much anything goes, so yes, your beach towel would work and sounds awesome!! Can't wait to have you join in. They are so rewarding!!

Ellen, I missed your post to quote, but making crib bedding is what made me really love to sew. Of course it was just for Dallas and I didn't even have him planned yet and it is always easy to please myself so that helps out alot! I would love to make another set some day (for another kid for me).


----------



## Blyssfull

*Question for SEU Users:* 

Is there any way to install the fonts that I have bought into SEU? I've been successful merging a design with a monogram but I was wondering if I could install an entire font instead of just going letter by letter. My google search isn't coming up with anything other than true type fonts and already loaded fonts. 

Thankies!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

A few more dresses from our recent Disney Cruise and WDW trip...


----------



## teresajoy

aidansmommy said:


> ....and a close-up of the material.  I can't wait to make her look like a watermelon!



Toooooo cute!!!!!! 



Fruto76 said:


>



WOW!!!!! What great deals! 



kha100399 said:


> I could really use some inspirational pictures for Hopp Dee Doo outfits, so if anyone else has any, I would greatly appreciate you posting them! I am making my last fabric run tomorrow, I keep telling myself I have to stop, so I need a really good list of everything I need!



Not a good picture at all, but this is what my girls wore when we went last year:





Arminda wore the yellow petti and Lyddie wore Arminda's hand-me-down cowprint skirt (the top was a pair of shorts I cut off, but you can't tell in the picture) from a few years ago. I had bigger plans, but ran out of time! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> It's an older, but extremely well kept Bernina, with all the accessories.  When I get her moved into the sewing room I'll get some pics to post here.  I think her name will be Betty Anne, after her original owner.  I've also got her serger, but since I bought mine just a few years ago and love it, I told him I'd help him sell it.  My project this weekend will be reorganizing the sewing room, then I'll be ready to help with Big Gives again!



That was so nice of him to give it to you! 



squirrel said:


> I'm just about ready to start appliquing.  I have to heat seal them first.
> 
> Here's the front panel of the Vida with Nemo and friends.  I will add another orange ruffle on the top.
> 
> Any tips on how to get in and do Dory's mouth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will be making a pillowcase dress.  I found a Cars pillowcase at the second hand store and it already had black checkered trim along with with a black hem.  Now I just need to pick up some red ribbon to make it a bit more girly.  It's the beige Cars fabric.



It's looking very cute! 



disfamily07 said:


> Thank you again to all those who have made me feel so welcome here.
> Please forgive me for not responding to each personally. I am still trying figure out how to put quotes or multi quotes into my posts.
> I believe it was mphalens who asked how old my little ones are? My daughter is 9 and my son is 7. That is great that you homeschool also.



You'll get it!!!

I homeschool my daughters too. 


DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *that is so cool! never heard of a hopscotch skirt...what makes it a hopscothc skirt ? not wanting to sound too dumb here..hehe...too late i think..anyways is it the pattern? *



Here's the pattern:
http://sewingmamas.com/b/downloads.php?do=file&id=485




TinkerbelleMom said:


> Good luck with your root canal, they really aren't a big deal, they just have a bad reputation because of the pain that gets you there in the first place.  We've had patients fall asleep in my office during the procedure, it's that boring! (I'm a dental hygienist when I'm not sewing)



I need to come to your office if I need another one! Mine was awful. 



kck182 said:


> Hi folks, I just joined the facebook group as I am planning outfits for our september trip.  I can't wait to sew for her this time since she should be walking and outfits are so much cuter when they are standing!
> 
> Looking forward to posting pictures soon.



 !!! I can't wait to see what you've created! 


DMGeurts said:


> Thank you for the compliments on my clothes line tag.  The little clothes are actually clothes that I have made...  see...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I posted this for Andrea too - because I know she isn't on FB - and I'd like her opinion)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the manicured lawn, barbed wire fence, guard station and Dr's BMWs are very easy to spot.  For some reason, you always forget to mention the "Asylum sign" - which is very helpful to locate you - since it's right on the road, before the guard station.
> 
> D~



I love your tag! I would really like it better without the Mickey Head. I think it would be more "yours" without it (and avoid any Disney copyright problems!)



scbelleatheart said:


> I'm so thrilled I found this group. I would like to sign up for the next big give. I did register but I want to start slowly so I don't over commit.
> Two questions.
> 1. I know I found the directions for the Eye Spy things but I cannot find it again. Where to look? Nationwide Childrens Hospital also have these on their "in great need of" list.
> 2. On the big give they have listed "beach towels" and someone signed up for fleece blankets. I do a beach towel that is more of a chair cover with the person's name embroidered across the top but it has an envelope that catches the top of the chair. I hope you understand. Will that work for a give gift for the whole family? I've made them for so many friends and they are so great.
> 
> Thanks,
> SC



Eye Spy directions are in the bookmarks
I'm the administrator on the Big Give, and as Andrea said, you don't need to ask permission for anything you make (we prefer you don't actually!) So, please go ahead and sign up, they sound great! 



Granna4679 said:


> BABY SHOWER IN 2 DAYS!!  Can't wait!  We are expecting (RSVP'd for sure) about 30 people so it should be fun!



Sounds like fun!!! 



VBAndrea said:


> I am not a BG administrator, but it is my understanding that you do not need permission to make anything. I'm sure the chair covers would be very well received.  IMO, I would sign up for them and I'm sure an administrator will PM you if you would sign up for anything that wold be a good fit for a particular family.



Yep, exactly! 



Diz-Mommy said:


> Well I started quotting a few days ago, then I got side tracked and now I'm waaaaaaaay too far behind to even attempt it!!  I love everything posted and thank you all so much for the kind comments on my daughter, her princess dress and my rosetta bags
> 
> GUESS WHAT!!??
> 
> 
> MY HOUSE SOLD!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every day from here on out is a day closer to having a REAL sewing/scrapbook studio!!  I'm super excited and overwhelmed all at the same time.  It's been a very long time since I've lived in an apartment, but that's the plan while we wait for the house to be built.  I apologize in advance for the construction pictures I will be posting in a few months   Now, back to packing!  We only have a month to get outta here



Yay!!!!!!! 



cogero said:


> We had to put our 14 year old dog down this morning so it is a sad day.
> 
> I am going to go and iron the casings and hems into some easy fits before the boy comes home from school and destress a bit.



I'm so sorry.


----------



## teresajoy

Too hot to thumbnail and too lazy to edit out pictures to fit the 25 max, so you get two posts.....



livndisney said:


> I would like to clarify a mistake I keep seeing over and over.
> 
> 
> Ladies (I don't need to include Tom since he and I have had this conversation),
> 
> You are defining "need" in the wrong way. I keep seeing people say "I don't need any fabric".  Let me clarify for you, you need fabric. How do I know this? If fabric is for sale-you need it.  This a lesson I (and many others) have learned the hard way. You see a fabric and think "I don't need that", you go home and weeks or months later you say "I wish I had bought that fabric it is perfect for XXXXX". So you go back to the store and the fabric is GONE and they are not getting anymore EVER. (Trust me it happens LOL)  Now the bad thing is after you make the item with another fabric, you will see the fabric again-but it will 3 times the price.
> 
> Save yourself the gray hair and BUY the fabric when you see it.
> 
> 
> If your husband complains about the money you are spending on fabric-just remind him fabric is cheaper that diamonds
> 
> And one other tip-
> size DOES matter.......... and one yard is NEVER enough!  (So buy two while they are on sale).
> 
> 
> Disclaimer:
> The above message was brought to you by the fabric brokers of America.
> 
> I'm kidding....... well atleast about the fabric broker of America part.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you still reading? Why aren't you out buying fabric?



C, you crack me up!  This is so true though! Especially the part about not buying the fabric, then settling for something else, only to find the fabric again at 3 times the cost! 



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *had the day off so i thought i'd drop in here and got insprired to make a skirt for dgd#1 Elli,she wanted her's "mixed up" from her younger coustins i posted a few days ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i decided to try zebra and some fabric i love but dd thinks is ugly...will do it in reverse next.the floral would also make a sweet peasent dress for the Christmas/winter holidays i think...hard to see in the pic but there are lil bouquets of red roses in it.
> 
> and lastly ,not sewing but thrift related is the dress i got DGD Elli...she has done the Queens for Care pagent here in town for the last 3 years.last year she said she wanted a more grownup dress {long} . i was thrilled to find this dress at the thrift store where someone had hidden it with the sheers! it was only $5.45!!! prefct condition,no tears or missing sparkles! just needs dryclearner to steam out the wrinkles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ignore the cat scrathced door frames,our kitties rule tohe roost...aaarrrggghhh...and htink that's their scrath=ching post.
> here's last years dress,lovely but not 'a big girl dress'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there were only 3 girls ,other 2 were in pagent dresses...Elli came in 2nd. she;s happy just to do them 'specially the Queens for Care ,raise money for Merican Cancer Society,they have to have a cancer fact and someone they are walking for ...unfortunatly she walked fo rmy mom the 1st time { breats cancer} my boos th enext year { liver cancer} and my daughter in law last year { thyroid cancer]  this year wll be for my firend who hascancer thorughout her body butis putting up the good fight!!! anyway on a happier i love all that has been posted of late and i too wanna tackle the repunzel dress...i
> m off to shower and watch "taken' had it dvr'd forever finally have time to watch.*



What cute skirts!!!!

I love the dress, that's a great find! 



KathleensKid said:


> Here are some Simply Sweets that I've made. I've made some for my nieces that I don't have photos of. *I looove this pattern* and am so glad I read about it here. I would also _loooove a recommendation_ of another pattern that you ladies love so that dd's dresses don't all look the same.
> 
> 
> This is the first one I made. The bodice is a bit too wide and the skirt's a bit too short. I learned for dd's body type to do the bodice a size smaller and the skirt longer. That's the nice thing about making clothes - you can make them really fit! It has ric rac at the bottom and a flower made w/the ric rac and a button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've said it before, but I'll say it again - THANK YOU for inspiring me to start sewing again after a 20+ year hiatus! Between making my prom dress (back in the 80s  ) and this year, I hadn't sewn anything but a few throw pillows on a friend's borrowed machine. We're clearing out the basement so that I can have my machine set up all the time and don't have to take over the dining room to sew! And if I keep this up, I plan to ask for a serger for Christmas.:


I love all your SSs and the cute tutu dress!!!

I would go for the Portrait Peasant next.  It's easy and extremely versatile! I also love the Precious Dress, it's a little harder, but really cute (and by harder, I mean pretty easy, just not as easy as the SS or PP) 



livndisney said:


> BTW-
> 
> Even though I have BINS of fabric.
> And a hall closet STACKED with fabric.
> Fabric in bags in the garage.
> Fabric stored in another STATE.
> 
> 
> I bought fabric today
> Walmart lied! There IS a store by me that has the Creative Cuts (and yes they are on sale). The Walmart on the way to the yucky Joanns has CC. (I am sooooo hoping they get fabric back)
> 
> I bought the fabric I have been looking for........ I got 16 yards of fabric for less than 15.00.
> 
> 
> May go back for more



WOO HOOOO!!!!! 



NiniMorris said:


> For all those who have been following my friend's dramatic life...good news.  Noni (other wise known as Mito Girl) had a successful surgery yesterday to change out her three tubes and some dental work.  She is home and feeling back to normal.  Miss Debbie (the grand ma) was taken off  the narcotics and started speaking within 24 hours.  She still has a long, long way to go, but she is on the road to recovery.  And little Army Man has stayed put long enough that the doctors have said that after Monday he is allowed to come whenever he is ready!  (we figure he will decide to come Sunday night!)
> 
> So with all that good news, I am not in a mood to sew...  I think I'll go play in the pool instead!
> 
> 
> Nini



Oh Nini!!! This is such wonderful news!!!! Thank you so much for sharing! 



aboveH20 said:


> *Ginger Found Alive*​Details to Follow​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Let me just take a quick bathroom break and then I'll be sitting by my computer waiting to field book and movie offers._



PHEW!!!! Thank goodness, we were worried sick about her! 



Meshell2002 said:


> SHHHHHH! <whispering here>I would post pics but I'm hiding the fabric in my car.....since that seems to be the best proven way to hide fabric on the dis boards.



Too funny! 




mphalens said:


> I just had to share



I think I remember that on Sebastian! They all had matching shirts, right? Very very sweet and adorable! 





iluvwdw4ever said:


> A few more dresses from our recent Disney Cruise and WDW trip...



Adorable outfits!!!!!


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> So, I'm sitting here typing and holding Finn at the same time. He's just about asleep, but he looks so cute . . . he is proudly wearing some of Sebastian's hand-me-downs in a combo he put together himself . . .It's hard to believe he's almost as old as Seb was when he went on his MAW trip and some of you fabulous people did a BigGive for him and his family . . . Finn is sporting a long sleeve Incredibles T-shirt and a pair of Toy Story shorts (that have a matching bowling shirt) . . .
> I just had to share



They are all so adorable when they are sleeping.  




iluvwdw4ever said:


> A few more dresses from our recent Disney Cruise and WDW trip...



These area awesome - I just love the Star Wars one!



teresajoy said:


> Not a good picture at all, but this is what my girls wore when we went last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your tag! I would really like it better without the Mickey Head. I think it would be more "yours" without it (and avoid any Disney copyright problems!)



I love the hoop de do picture.  

I was wondering about copyright too...  everyone that I've talked to about it said that "it was just perfectly placed swirls"...  but I've kind of been thinking the same thing, to some extent.  I was playing with getting rid of it all together or possibly changing the color, so it doesn't stick out so much, because I am thinking it might be throwing off my design a bit?  

Thanks for everyone's advise on my clothing tag design.  

I finally finished a doll outfit that I've been working on for a few weeks... yes, weeks.    I started it about 3 weeks ago, but then I ran out of thread, so I had to get more.  Then I needed a tag from the pattern maker in order to release the Copyright to sell the dress - then it got lost in the mail.  Anyways, I finally finished the dress last night - and I really love how it turned out!  So, I will post pics of it later today (after work).  

D~


----------



## cogero

mphalens said:


> I just had to share



That picture is just priceless. Love sleeping kid pictures.



iluvwdw4ever said:


> A few more dresses from our recent Disney Cruise and WDW trip...



Love everything here but I think the purple dress is my favorite.

Can I tell you all I am super happy it is Friday? I am going to try and finish some more outfits this weekend. I am half debating moving the embroidery machine to the dining room table for tomorrow so I can work on some stuff while the boy is playing and we are trying to potty train some more.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

livndisney said:


> I would like to clarify a mistake I keep seeing over and over.
> 
> 
> Ladies (I don't need to include Tom since he and I have had this conversation),
> 
> You are defining "need" in the wrong way. I keep seeing people say "I don't need any fabric".  Let me clarify for you, you need fabric. How do I know this? If fabric is for sale-you need it.  This a lesson I (and many others) have learned the hard way. You see a fabric and think "I don't need that", you go home and weeks or months later you say "I wish I had bought that fabric it is perfect for XXXXX". So you go back to the store and the fabric is GONE and they are not getting anymore EVER. (Trust me it happens LOL)  Now the bad thing is after you make the item with another fabric, you will see the fabric again-but it will 3 times the price.
> 
> Save yourself the gray hair and BUY the fabric when you see it.
> 
> 
> If your husband complains about the money you are spending on fabric-just remind him fabric is cheaper that diamonds
> 
> And one other tip-
> size DOES matter.......... and one yard is NEVER enough!  (So buy two while they are on sale).
> 
> 
> Disclaimer:
> The above message was brought to you by the fabric brokers of America.
> 
> I'm kidding....... well atleast about the fabric broker of America part.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you still reading? Why aren't you out buying fabric?



You are too funny!  We need to send this out to all our husbands.




KathleensKid said:


> Here are some Simply Sweets that I've made. I've made some for my nieces that I don't have photos of. *I looove this pattern* and am so glad I read about it here. I would also _loooove a recommendation_ of another pattern that you ladies love so that dd's dresses don't all look the same.
> 
> 
> This is the first one I made. The bodice is a bit too wide and the skirt's a bit too short. I learned for dd's body type to do the bodice a size smaller and the skirt longer. That's the nice thing about making clothes - you can make them really fit! It has ric rac at the bottom and a flower made w/the ric rac and a button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one has a ribbon ruffle at the bottom. Need to make a bow for her hair. The color of the photo is a bit off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've shared this before. It's her Cinderella's castle breakfast gown. I made it after getting the pattern down pat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tink dress is upcycled with tutus from the dollar section of Target. I bought 4 green and white ones, took the elastic out of them, and sewed them together so I had a 4 layer tutu. Then I made a tube of the green fabric (which came fully prepped w/elastic threads all shirred). I used a gathering stich to make the tutu the correct size and sewed it to the bottom of the green fabric. There are green ribbon straps at the top hidden by dd's hair.
> I made ds' pj pants using this tute: (http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Sew-Your-Own-Pajama-Pants/) and appliqued one of the aliens to an Old Navy shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've said it before, but I'll say it again - THANK YOU for inspiring me to start sewing again after a 20+ year hiatus! Between making my prom dress (back in the 80s  ) and this year, I hadn't sewn anything but a few throw pillows on a friend's borrowed machine. We're clearing out the basement so that I can have my machine set up all the time and don't have to take over the dining room to sew! And if I keep this up, I plan to ask for a serger for Christmas.



Love all the dresses! Especially the cinderella one!  Simply sweet is my favorite, I use it often.  The vida is a great pattern and there are some great tutorials on how to make it.  The pattern is german.  It is a relatively easy pattern.  The portrait peasant by Carla also is a great versatile pattern.  Can use it to make shirts, dresses, nightgowns!



aboveH20 said:


> *Ginger Found Alive*​Details to Follow​
> ​
> First, THANK YOU  to everyone for your concern about Ginger.  I put up a brave front, but I, too, was worried about where she might be.  I am beyond happy to report that she was found alive earlier today in the whine cellar.  I was fairly certain she could not navigate the stairs to get up and out of the basement, or operate the windows to make a quick getaway, but her disappearance had me baffled.
> 
> About 1:35 EST she was taken without injury from the whine cellar.  Unfortunately she continued whining for approximately 45 minutes following her capture.  You know, the usual sibling stuff, "Take _her_ back," "How come _she_ gets to have legs if I can't," "Why does she have eyes," "You like _her_ better because she has arms," "If _she_ gets to have a head why can't I?"  She won't call Dorrrine by name, always refers to her as "she."
> 
> In an effort to make Ginger feel special I treated her to an afternoon at the spa. I splurged for the works (got a discount on account of no need for a mani or pedi).  She had a full body scrub, massage, and new hair style. I would have to say that her attitude has improved considerably and she was willing to have her photo taken (like that was ever a problem with her).
> 
> Since a picture is worth a thousand words, welcome back Ginger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Let me just take a quick bathroom break and then I'll be sitting by my computer waiting to field book and movie offers._



You crack me up!



Meshell2002 said:


> SHHHHHH! <whispering here>
> 
> DH sent me out to Walmart to buy poster tack for the TV antenna (we have a flat one that sticks to the wall)......I had to take a small detour to the other walmart (30 min from the walmart I normally go to)....where I found  4 packs of licensed CC. and one of black broadcloth (I have a specific project waiting on the black). I would have bought more but some of the licensed fabrics were regular price (7.57) and I didn't want to go too crazy since the price wasn't THAT good.  The CC I bought were princesses on pink and the toy story scatter on aqua (buzz & woody)...those were $5 each....fortunately since it was walmart I may be able to sneak it by as a "grocery" expense on the spreadsheet budget.   I would post pics but I'm hiding the fabric in my car.....since that seems to be the best proven way to hide fabric on the dis boards.
> 
> <normal voice now>
> D---glad to see Ginger has been found



I bought over $20 worth of fabric yesterday and hid it in the grocery bill.  I can't wait till my Walmart has their bolts again!  I usually buy one 2 yard cut each week when I buy groceries!



mphalens said:


> Yup . . . exactly . . . DH
> 
> 
> So, I'm sitting here typing and holding Finn at the same time. He's just about asleep, but he looks so cute . . . he is proudly wearing some of Sebastian's hand-me-downs in a combo he put together himself . . .It's hard to believe he's almost as old as Seb was when he went on his MAW trip and some of you fabulous people did a BigGive for him and his family . . . Finn is sporting a long sleeve Incredibles T-shirt and a pair of Toy Story shorts (that have a matching bowling shirt) . . .
> I just had to share



How sweet!  Love sleeping kids.




iluvwdw4ever said:


> A few more dresses from our recent Disney Cruise and WDW trip...



Love them all! The star wars one is really neat!  But the purple one is my favorite!


----------



## NiniMorris

Blyssfull said:


> *Question for SEU Users:*
> 
> Is there any way to install the fonts that I have bought into SEU? I've been successful merging a design with a monogram but I was wondering if I could install an entire font instead of just going letter by letter. My google search isn't coming up with anything other than true type fonts and already loaded fonts.
> 
> Thankies!




OK...I am NOT the right person to answer...but in the free version, there is not a way to INSTALL the fonts...you just have to merge them together...hope that makes sense.  Now there may be a way to do it in the paid version, but if there is I wouldn't know about it.

I hope you get an actual answer from someone who knows...since I have to go back to using that in a day or so.  My 30 day free trial of Embird is up and if I close it again, I won't be able to open it back up!

(maybe after Disney I can afford to get me a new computer specifically for the studio and the Embird software....)

Nini


----------



## mphalens

disfamily07 said:


> Thank you again to all those who have made me feel so welcome here.
> Please forgive me for not responding to each personally. I am still trying figure out how to put quotes or multi quotes into my posts.
> I believe it was mphalens who asked how old my little ones are? My daughter is 9 and my son is 7. That is great that you homeschool also.



Cool!  We weren't sure about homeschooling when Phalen first asked (yes, he asked to be homeschooled in the spring before Kindergarten) but it really has been wonderful all around.  He's 6.5 . . . Finn still goes to preschool, but we have a wonderful preschool that we just love and he loves it (and it gives him 4 mornings a week with his Savannah  ) and it gives Phalen one on one time.



iluvwdw4ever said:


> A few more dresses from our recent Disney Cruise and WDW trip...



Gorgeous!!!



teresajoy said:


> Not a good picture at all, but this is what my girls wore when we went last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arminda wore the yellow petti and Lyddie wore Arminda's hand-me-down cowprint skirt (the top was a pair of shorts I cut off, but you can't tell in the picture) from a few years ago. I had bigger plans, but ran out of time!
> 
> 
> I homeschool my daughters too.
> 
> 
> Here's the pattern:
> http://sewingmamas.com/b/downloads.php?do=file&id=485
> 
> 
> 
> I love your tag! I would really like it better without the Mickey Head. I think it would be more "yours" without it (and avoid any Disney copyright problems!)



Love those outfits!  And I love that she's wearing yellow crocs with her pettiskirt!!!  The boys get a new pair of yellow crocs when we go to Disney (Phalen says those are the right ones because they're Mickey's feet) so it made me 

Thanks for the pattern link!  And I agree with your ideas about D's tag . . .



teresajoy said:


> I think I remember that on Sebastian! They all had matching shirts, right? Very very sweet and adorable!



The Incredibles shirts always make me think of them at Disney . . . Amber makes sure they have a set whenever they go now 

And this morning, as Phalen is seeing Finn's outfit, he's already asking where his are 



DMGeurts said:


> They are all so adorable when they are sleeping.
> 
> 
> 
> I finally finished a doll outfit that I've been working on for a few weeks... yes, weeks.    I started it about 3 weeks ago, but then I ran out of thread, so I had to get more.  Then I needed a tag from the pattern maker in order to release the Copyright to sell the dress - then it got lost in the mail.  Anyways, I finally finished the dress last night - and I really love how it turned out!  So, I will post pics of it later today (after work).
> 
> D~



Yup - the sweet sleeping angels wipe out all the mischief and naughtiness they might get into during the day 

Can't wait to see the outfit!!!


Okay - I have a laundry list of things to do today - Finish packing for Montana (I know which clothes I'm taking, but I still have to get the boys stuff together and deal with the carry-on bags, etc.), track down my cousin's wife and get her to trade infant seats (she's borrowing one from my car-seat tech friend until they decide if they want the bucket seat or just a convertible car seat from the get-go), head to Borders to get some deals (Did y'all know that today starts Borders, Borders Express & Waldenbooks GOING OUT OF BUSINESS SALE?????  ) before they're all gone, and get the house under control so we don't come home to a disaster after Montana.
If I have time I told the boys I'd make them new pants for the plane . . . Hmm...


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Just listed a bunch of my Disney stuff on Etsy...with more to follow...It was sooooo hard to do...I think I could hoard it all forever and ever and ever!!!!..LOL!


----------



## Blyssfull

NiniMorris said:


> OK...I am NOT the right person to answer...but in the free version, there is not a way to INSTALL the fonts...you just have to merge them together...hope that makes sense.  Now there may be a way to do it in the paid version, but if there is I wouldn't know about it.
> 
> I hope you get an actual answer from someone who knows...since I have to go back to using that in a day or so.  My 30 day free trial of Embird is up and if I close it again, I won't be able to open it back up!
> 
> (maybe after Disney I can afford to get me a new computer specifically for the studio and the Embird software....)
> 
> Nini


Thanks for your help! 

I played around with it a lot last night... adding monograms or names to appliques became pretty easy after fiddling for a few hours as long as I was using an true type font. I ended up adding names/monograms to about 6-8 designs. But trying to add my own fonts and/or adding more than one applique was a little hard. Every time I tried it would bring that design up into a new window. I searched boards and youtube but didn't really come across anything very helpful. I guess I should read the manual huh? hehe. I learn better hands on than I do reading and trying to figure it out. 

SEU kind of reminds me of trying to use PowerPoint and when I looked at it in that mentality it sort of helped me along. 

I think if you stick with it you'll get the hang of it. But I bought so many cute fonts if I don't get it to work I might look into investing too. Monogram/Personalization makes me  so I really wanted my machine more so for that than applique.


----------



## billwendy

iluvwdw4ever said:


> A few more dresses from our recent Disney Cruise and WDW trip...



Adorable!


----------



## NiniMorris

I am seriously thinking extended family is much more trouble than they are worth!


Six weeks ago, I told my grown kids that we were having a lunch pool party/birthday party for my husband (their Dad) on Saturday (tomorrow).


One has decided he is going to go to a wedding instead.  One is going to go to a child's birthday party instead.  The last one is going to go to a  last minute lectureship instead.

They all now want me to change the date... or the time... 





Nini


----------



## babynala

I am super far behind as we are visiting with my family in North Carolina.  I'm stuck in the house today because my DS took about 4 turns on the skim board and had to go to the ER.  We spent the day there waiting to figure out if it was his shoulder or collar bone.  Turns out he hurt is neck but it seems to be a problem with the muscle, no broken bones.  He didn't feel like going back to the beach today so we are staying inside and I get to catch up on this thread. 



mommyof2princesses said:


> Here is my latest project...a coupon organizer.  The pattern is by our very own Cathy!  She is awesome!  Can't wait to go grocery shopping and try it out!
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back: Can attach to the buggy in the grocery store!


Love how it can attach to the cart!



teresajoy said:


> I don't think I ever posted these outfits I made for a Give
> 
> Pink Cindy dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle (this one is teensie tiny!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Cinderella for the Wish Girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Cindy material at a garage sale last summer. To me, it looks a lot like the Cinderella fabric they use in the parks. It's kind of brocadish.
> 
> I wish I had more, I would love to make one for Lyddie out of it.
> 
> Speaking of Lyddie, I was going to have her model the dress for me, but when I went to look for her, this is what I found:


The princess dresses are gorgeous.  I can see why you decided not to let Lyddie model for you.  



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I finished my first feliz for my DD who is turning 2 next month. We are having her a Pink Poodle in Paris theme party


So cute, love all the ruffles.  



HeatherSue said:


> I thought I should post on here to let you know that I'm still alive!  I don't think I ever made it over to Part 25.  Such a shame!
> 
> Here are some things I've made since I last posted.  I made this dress for
> Tessa out of the wrap top and dress from YCMT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawyer's 5th birthday outfit by special request:
> He just LOVES getting his picture taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reupholstered the couch in my camper and made new slip covers for the cushions in the dinette!  I  put picture frames over the ugly upolstered pieces between the cabinets and replaced the totally 80's cabinet doors.  We put in pergo flooring instead of carpet and painted the paneling.  I also Embroidered the letters of our last name on some fabric and put them into a frame to hang over the fridge.


Love the wrap dress and the cute picture of the birthday boy.  Great job on the camper makeover. 

Mphalens - lost your quote but I'm glad to see Kirsten is home and all fixed up.  Looking forward to seeing her new wardrobe.  



teresajoy said:


> I will post a link to the old thread in the first post. I was busily updating the first post with color and such (since the old thread is locked and I can't just copy and paste like I always do, me bitter?? nah....) when my electricity went out and all my work was lost! I hate that.


That stinks!  Thanks for keeping us on track with starting the new threads and suck.  Once you get it all fixed can you copy it into a Word document and save it on your computer.  That way you could paste it into the new thread if you ever get locked out in the future. 



mommyof2princesses said:


> Drive by post. We lost electricity because of a car wreck, so I didn't get to start by bag till 7 and I am finally done!  Off to bed so we can head out to the beach tomorrow!


Love your bag, the fabrics you went with look great.  



teresajoy said:


> Luckily, Corey built this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few weeks ago, so I didn't have to do much cleaning up!


That looks like fun.  You have a very resourceful son.  Can I come over and play?



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *headed to the shower,then to meet my daughters and granddaughters to go to a b'day party ! but i wanted to share a baby gift i made for my cousins new baby boy..he's named Shane for my cousin's brother who passed way 28 years ago { before she was born} and now she has named her baby for her brother so sweet! anyways his nursary is done in sea turtles...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm off to play,hope every one has a wonderful saturday! *


What a sweet story about your cousin's baby.  What a cute gift set.  Great score on your thrift store shopping.  



belle41379 said:


> Other pair of upcycled jean shorts.  Cars this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pjs for our October trip.  Giraffe bottoms/shirt for DS, twirling old fashioned nightgown for DD (first attempt at this). Both are flannel. Can you tell we are staying at KV?


The jean shorts came out great.  The PJs look really nice - what a great idea for your trip to KV.  



mkwj said:


> I attempted my first simply sweet tonight.  It was actually a lot easier than I thought.  I pretty much followed Carla C's exactly.  Didn't want to try to much on my first one.  With the exceptions of a few mistakes I am pretty happy with it.  I forgot to sew the other side of elastic on the straps, and didn't notice until they were already sewn on.  I also think it would have looked better with a ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wonderful husband went to the Indian Land Wal-Mart tonight and went to the fabric section for me. He is a good one.  Well he came home with 58 yards of Fabric for a total of $51.67.    Now their fabric is not the best quality, but for that price I will take it.  The solids were only $1.24 for 2 yards.  He also got some flannel that was $1.99 for 2 yards.


The dress you made for the AG doll came out really nice.  I can't believe what great scores everyone has been getting at their Walmart stores.  But I am totally SHOCKED that you have your husbands on the hunt for the great fabric bargains.  He's a keeper!



mphalens said:


> And I just have to share this picture - I finished this dress last night after it had been sitting in the closet for two years . . . I had a 40th Birthday Luau to go to for a friend and thought it'd be perfect . . . plus y'all can see my "new hair" (please excuse the pile o' boxes behind me - I just went to Costco this afternoon):


That dress looks great on you!



Sapper383 said:


> Some lovely outfits guys
> This is what I've been working on today....it's for Hoop de doo review


Cute dress.  Love the pink petti and the cowboy boots!



harleykarolynmom said:


> the third cheater dress I made one for m other neice too but she wouldn't get a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first shirt and circle skirt First time I made something with a pattern since high school and the first time I made my own pattern ever


The pink dress is really pretty and the circle skirt looks great with the top and matching hairband.



cogero said:


> Here is the outfit I did yesterday and today for DD


Izzy looks good and I love the shorts.  Great combination.

Now back to catching up.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

aboveH20 said:


> *Ginger Found Alive*​Details to Follow​
> ​
> First, THANK YOU  to everyone for your concern about Ginger.  I put up a brave front, but I, too, was worried about where she might be.  I am beyond happy to report that she was found alive earlier today in the whine cellar.  I was fairly certain she could not navigate the stairs to get up and out of the basement, or operate the windows to make a quick getaway, but her disappearance had me baffled.
> 
> About 1:35 EST she was taken without injury from the whine cellar.  Unfortunately she continued whining for approximately 45 minutes following her capture.  You know, the usual sibling stuff, "Take _her_ back," "How come _she_ gets to have legs if I can't," "Why does she have eyes," "You like _her_ better because she has arms," "If _she_ gets to have a head why can't I?"  She won't call Dorrrine by name, always refers to her as "she."
> 
> In an effort to make Ginger feel special I treated her to an afternoon at the spa. I splurged for the works (got a discount on account of no need for a mani or pedi).  She had a full body scrub, massage, and new hair style. I would have to say that her attitude has improved considerably and she was willing to have her photo taken (like that was ever a problem with her).
> 
> Since a picture is worth a thousand words, welcome back Ginger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Let me just take a quick bathroom break and then I'll be sitting by my computer waiting to field book and movie offers._




Okay I forgot my own rule about NO drinking while reading DisBoard.  I just spit tea all over my screen and may have pee'd on myself.      No sorry that was just more tea in my lap.  I am glad you found Ginger.  I LOOOOOVE this group and can ALWAYS count on it for a laugh.


----------



## froggy33

babynala said:


> I am super far behind as we are visiting with my family in North Carolina.  I'm stuck in the house today because my DS took about 4 turns on the skim board and had to go to the ER.  We spent the day there waiting to figure out if it was his shoulder or collar bone.  Turns out he hurt is neck but it seems to be a problem with the muscle, no broken bones.  He didn't feel like going back to the beach today so we are staying inside and I get to catch up on this thread.



Sorry about your DS!!  Hope he feels better!


Just noticed your ticker - we're going to be there at the same time (this always excites me!).  So excited only 85 days to go!

Jessica


----------



## mommy2mrb

babynala said:


> I am super far behind as we are visiting with my family in North Carolina.  I'm stuck in the house today because my DS took about 4 turns on the skim board and had to go to the ER.  We spent the day there waiting to figure out if it was his shoulder or collar bone.  Turns out he hurt is neck but it seems to be a problem with the muscle, no broken bones.  He didn't feel like going back to the beach today so we are staying inside and I get to catch up on this thread.



Sorry about your son, hope he feels better with some rest!



froggy33 said:


> Sorry about your DS!!  Hope he feels better!
> 
> 
> Just noticed your ticker - we're going to be there at the same time (this always excites me!).  So excited only 85 days to go!
> 
> Jessica



We are going to be in WDW at the same time too!!!
want to meet up somewhere???


----------



## froggy33

mommy2mrb said:


> Sorry about your son, hope he feels better with some rest!
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to be in WDW at the same time too!!!
> want to meet up somewhere???


We all should!  We have a pretty open schedule for may days and are staying at the Poly (VERY generous MIL!!)  My DH will think I'm crazy, but it'd be fun.  I think we're going to the Oct 16th MNSSHP.


----------



## mommy2mrb

froggy33 said:


> We all should!  We have a pretty open schedule for may days and are staying at the Poly (VERY generous MIL!!)  My DH will think I'm crazy, but it'd be fun.  I think we're going to the Oct 16th MNSSHP.



that's a very nice MIL!  we are staying at POP...major budget trip since we went in March...are meeting friends who are going for their DD MAW trip!  I think we are doing MNSSHP on the 18th  (we are there 10/13 - 10/21) not sure yet of our schedule, waiting for my friend to finalize her schedule to see when/where we are meeting up with them a couple of the days....we can exchange cell # later on if you want.


----------



## Granna4679

Diz-Mommy said:


> Well I started quotting a few days ago, then I got side tracked and now I'm waaaaaaaay too far behind to even attempt it!!  I love everything posted and thank you all so much for the kind comments on my daughter, her princess dress and my rosetta bags
> 
> GUESS WHAT!!??
> 
> 
> Every day from here on out is a day closer to having a REAL sewing/scrapbook studio!!  I'm super excited and overwhelmed all at the same time.  It's been a very long time since I've lived in an apartment, but that's the plan while we wait for the house to be built.  I apologize in advance for the construction pictures I will be posting in a few months   Now, back to packing!  We only have a month to get outta here



Congrats on selling the house.  5 months isn't bad for the way things are economically right now.  I am happy for you.  Its been about 5 years ago but we sold our house in a month and they asked us to be out in 21 days.  In the midst of that my daughter was graduating from High School  Talk about a stressful time.  Then, we moved into a rental place, thinking the new house would be finished in 90 days (we had started the build 2 months previous)...and it took them 6 months.  YIPES!!!  I hope everything goes smoothly for your apt. looking and building your house.  




livndisney said:


> I would like to clarify a mistake I keep seeing over and over.
> 
> 
> Ladies (I don't need to include Tom since he and I have had this conversation),
> 
> You are defining "need" in the wrong way. I keep seeing people say "I don't need any fabric".  Let me clarify for you, you need fabric. How do I know this? If fabric is for sale-you need it.  This a lesson I (and many others) have learned the hard way. You see a fabric and think "I don't need that", you go home and weeks or months later you say "I wish I had bought that fabric it is perfect for XXXXX". So you go back to the store and the fabric is GONE and they are not getting anymore EVER. (Trust me it happens LOL)  Now the bad thing is after you make the item with another fabric, you will see the fabric again-but it will 3 times the price.
> 
> Save yourself the gray hair and BUY the fabric when you see it.
> 
> 
> If your husband complains about the money you are spending on fabric-just remind him fabric is cheaper that diamonds
> 
> And one other tip-
> size DOES matter.......... and one yard is NEVER enough!  (So buy two while they are on sale).
> 
> 
> Disclaimer:
> The above message was brought to you by the fabric brokers of America.
> 
> I'm kidding....... well atleast about the fabric broker of America part.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you still reading? Why aren't you out buying fabric?







DISNEYJAZZ said:


> there were only 3 girls ,other 2 were in pagent dresses...Elli came in 2nd. she;s happy just to do them 'specially the Queens for Care ,raise money for Merican Cancer Society,they have to have a cancer fact and someone they are walking for ...unfortunatly she walked fo rmy mom the 1st time { breats cancer} my boos th enext year { liver cancer} and my daughter in law last year { thyroid cancer]  this year wll be for my firend who hascancer thorughout her body butis putting up the good fight!!! anyway on a happier i love all that has been posted of late and i too wanna tackle the repunzel dress...i
> m off to shower and watch "taken' had it dvr'd forever finally have time to watch.[/FONT][/B]



Ooops...deleted the pic I wanted to quote.  Great find on the pageant dress...



KathleensKid said:


> Here are some Simply Sweets that I've made. I've made some for my nieces that I don't have photos of. *I looove this pattern* and am so glad I read about it here. I would also _loooove a recommendation_ of another pattern that you ladies love so that dd's dresses don't all look the same.
> 
> 
> This is the first one I made. The bodice is a bit too wide and the skirt's a bit too short. I learned for dd's body type to do the bodice a size smaller and the skirt longer. That's the nice thing about making clothes - you can make them really fit! It has ric rac at the bottom and a flower made w/the ric rac and a button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've said it before, but I'll say it again - THANK YOU for inspiring me to start sewing again after a 20+ year hiatus! Between making my prom dress (back in the 80s  ) and this year, I hadn't sewn anything but a few throw pillows on a friend's borrowed machine. We're clearing out the basement so that I can have my machine set up all the time and don't have to take over the dining room to sew! And if I keep this up, I plan to ask for a serger for Christmas.



Great job on all of them but I especially like this one!!  So pretty and summery!




ellenbenny said:


> Have a fun baby shower, loved the duck diaper cake!  No shower for us this time, but that makes it easier.  I don't have anything in mind for DDIL and DGS to be.  They are buying a bedding set, which is fine because I don't really love making them.  But I really do need to make some things, just haven't given it much thought yet.  Not sure why I am not getting excited about sewing for the new one yet.



Thanks Ellen!  I have never sewn for boys before but I have had a great time making the baby bedding (not that I want to do it often)...and then all the cute little baby boy rompers, hats, and even shoes.  It helps that daddy is military so we can do cute little camo stuff.  I will post some of the pictures after the shower tomorrow of the outfits/blankets/etc. but waiting until the room reveal next weekend to post those pictures. 



NiniMorris said:


> For all those who have been following my friend's dramatic life...good news.  Noni (other wise known as Mito Girl) had a successful surgery yesterday to change out her three tubes and some dental work.  She is home and feeling back to normal.  Miss Debbie (the grand ma) was taken off  the narcotics and started speaking within 24 hours.  She still has a long, long way to go, but she is on the road to recovery.  And little Army Man has stayed put long enough that the doctors have said that after Monday he is allowed to come whenever he is ready!  (we figure he will decide to come Sunday night!)
> 
> So with all that good news, I am not in a mood to sew...  I think I'll go play in the pool instead!
> 
> 
> Nini



Great news Nini!




aboveH20 said:


> *Ginger Found Alive*​Details to Follow​
> ​
> First, THANK YOU  to everyone for your concern about Ginger.  I put up a brave front, but I, too, was worried about where she might be.  I am beyond happy to report that she was found alive earlier today in the whine cellar.  I was fairly certain she could not navigate the stairs to get up and out of the basement, or operate the windows to make a quick getaway, but her disappearance had me baffled.
> 
> About 1:35 EST she was taken without injury from the whine cellar.  Unfortunately she continued whining for approximately 45 minutes following her capture.  You know, the usual sibling stuff, "Take _her_ back," "How come _she_ gets to have legs if I can't," "Why does she have eyes," "You like _her_ better because she has arms," "If _she_ gets to have a head why can't I?"  She won't call Dorrrine by name, always refers to her as "she."
> 
> In an effort to make Ginger feel special I treated her to an afternoon at the spa. I splurged for the works (got a discount on account of no need for a mani or pedi).  She had a full body scrub, massage, and new hair style. I would have to say that her attitude has improved considerably and she was willing to have her photo taken (like that was ever a problem with her).
> 
> Since a picture is worth a thousand words, welcome back Ginger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Let me just take a quick bathroom break and then I'll be sitting by my computer waiting to field book and movie offers._



Oh, what a relief...she showed up again!  And Cheryl....you crack me up!!!



mphalens said:


> I think celebration was definitely in order!  I'm so glad to hear your Mito friend made it through ok and that her grandmother is on the road to recovery and that Little Army Man has stayed put for now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm sitting here typing and holding Finn at the same time. He's just about asleep, but he looks so cute . . . he is proudly wearing some of Sebastian's hand-me-downs in a combo he put together himself . . .It's hard to believe he's almost as old as Seb was when he went on his MAW trip and some of you fabulous people did a BigGive for him and his family . . . Finn is sporting a long sleeve Incredibles T-shirt and a pair of Toy Story shorts (that have a matching bowling shirt) . . .
> I just had to share



soooo sweet!!!!



iluvwdw4ever said:


> A few more dresses from our recent Disney Cruise and WDW trip...



Love them all!



teresajoy said:


> Not a good picture at all, but this is what my girls wore when we went last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arminda wore the yellow petti and Lyddie wore Arminda's hand-me-down cowprint skirt (the top was a pair of shorts I cut off, but you can't tell in the picture) from a few years ago. I had bigger plans, but ran out of time!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun!!!



Love the family picture!  



NiniMorris said:


> I am seriously thinking extended family is much more trouble than they are worth!
> 
> 
> Six weeks ago, I told my grown kids that we were having a lunch pool party/birthday party for my husband (their Dad) on Saturday (tomorrow).
> 
> 
> One has decided he is going to go to a wedding instead.  One is going to go to a child's birthday party instead.  The last one is going to go to a  last minute lectureship instead.
> 
> They all now want me to change the date... or the time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Ahhh...Nini...sorry.  Kids really can mess up our plans, can't they?
It will be fun whenever you have it.


----------



## scrap_heaven

Finished my Epcot top/dress it ended up longer than I hoped  But I am still really happy with it over all.

Mickey head flags, Canadian, US, Norway, Ireland, United Kingdom.

I HATE HATE HATE gathering, but I think this turned out pretty well.





 Back






Please ignore my recycling bins in the corner


----------



## Fruto76

scrap_heaven said:


> Finished my Epcot top/dress it ended up longer than I hoped  But I am still really happy with it over all.
> 
> Mickey head flags, Canadian, US, Norway, Ireland, United Kingdom.
> 
> I HATE HATE HATE gathering, but I think this turned out pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore my recycling bins in the corner


It looks great! I think the length is perfect!


----------



## mkwj

Way TMTQ!!!  I have been reading, but the last few days I have just been so tired.  I did good to just keep up. 

I do have to say D I love the tag.  I need to come up with one for myself.  I just keep putting it on the to do list.  

I also loved the purple minnie dress with the 4 worlds on it.  I saw one on an old thread that used lots of disney fabrics from everything with the applique "It all started with a mouse",  Walt and Mickey.  Everything you ladies do just amazes me and gets my creative juices flowing. 

Can't wait to see the different Rapunzel dresses.  I am wanting to make one too.  Have the fabric and an idea of what I want it to look like.  We shall see.

Marrianne I am curious about the sale at Borders.  I read on FB the sales weren't great yet.  Only cards were 40% off and some other books 10
% off.  Is this true?  

I hope everyone is surviving the heat.  I got in my car yesterday afternoon and it said 107.    I have been trying to keep my kids in for the afternoons.  They are going stir crazy.  My oldest has a mild form of asthma, but when it hits it hits hard.  Hoping to hit the pool later tonight.


----------



## aboveH20

Thank you to everyone who shared my relief that Ginger was found safe.  We still need to watch when she and Dorrrine are together, but I think they're finally beginning to bond. (Just hope it lasts once we remove the duct tape.)



Granna4679 said:


> BABY SHOWER IN 2 DAYS!!  Can't wait!  We are expecting (RSVP'd for sure) about 30 people so it should be fun!



What fun!  I haven't been to a baby shower in ages.



Diz-Mommy said:


> GUESS WHAT!!??
> 
> 
> MY HOUSE SOLD!!!!



Congrats!  



cogero said:


> I am home from my IEP and I received everything I asked for except one OT Session.
> 
> So J will have speech at home 4 days a week and OT twice a week so we made out awesome.
> 
> I think they are beginning to realize there are other things going on that may not be autism (even if that is our official DX)
> 
> hoping that our medicaid waiver would come through next. I could use some good news.
> 
> We had to put our 14 year old dog down this morning so it is a sad day.



Sounds like overall you had a good IEP meeting.  I used to sub a lot in special ed classes and classes with sped students.  I have learned so much from reading these boards that I wish I knew when I was subbing.

So sorry to hear about your dog.  



SarahJN said:


> I apologize for lurking - the board has been moving so fast and I've had so much going on.  Anyway, I wanted to respond regarding the Rapunzel dresses.  Here's what I made - granted it is only an upcycled sundress -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jun25a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> but a tip for the ribbon is to use Heat & Bond on the back to stick it to the fabric.  I then sewed it to the fabric but the H&B helped in a big way.  Thought that this may help someone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jun25b by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> I can't wait to see more Rapunzel dresses.  We are planning a trip for 2012 and I'm sure I'll be sewing a fancy one for that trip.



Good tip about the Heat & Bond.  I have a feeling I should think of it for some of the projects I do.  I love the dress.



livndisney said:


> I would like to clarify a mistake I keep seeing over and over.
> 
> You are defining "need" in the wrong way. I keep seeing people say "I don't need any fabric".  Let me clarify for you, you need fabric. How do I know this? If fabric is for sale-you need it.  This a lesson I (and many others) have learned the hard way. You see a fabric and think "I don't need that", you go home and weeks or months later you say "I wish I had bought that fabric it is perfect for XXXXX". So you go back to the store and the fabric is GONE and they are not getting anymore EVER. (Trust me it happens LOL)  Now the bad thing is after you make the item with another fabric, you will see the fabric again-but it will 3 times the price.
> 
> Save yourself the gray hair and BUY the fabric when you see it.
> 
> If your husband complains about the money you are spending on fabric-just remind him fabric is cheaper that diamonds
> 
> And one other tip-
> size DOES matter.......... and one yard is NEVER enough!(So buy two while they are on sale.
> 
> Why are you still reading? Why aren't you out buying fabric?



*Very good information*.  Thank you!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *had the day off so i thought i'd drop in here and got insprired to make a skirt for dgd#1 Elli,she wanted her's "mixed up" from her younger coustins i posted a few days ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i decided to try zebra and some fabric i love but dd thinks is ugly...will do it in reverse next.the floral would also make a sweet peasent dress for the Christmas/winter holidays i think...hard to see in the pic but there are lil bouquets of red roses in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lastly ,not sewing but thrift related is the dress i got DGD Elli...she has done the Queens for Care pagent here in town for the last 3 years.last year she said she wanted a more grownup dress {long} . i was thrilled to find this dress at the thrift store where someone had hidden it with the sheers! it was only $5.45!!! prefct condition,no tears or missing sparkles! just needs dryclearner to steam out the wrinkles.
> *



They look great.



KathleensKid said:


> Here are some Simply Sweets that I've made. I've made some for my nieces that I don't have photos of. *I looove this pattern* and am so glad I read about it here. I would also _loooove a recommendation_ of another pattern that you ladies love so that dd's dresses don't all look the same.
> 
> This is the first one I made. The bodice is a bit too wide and the skirt's a bit too short. I learned for dd's body type to do the bodice a size smaller and the skirt longer. That's the nice thing about making clothes - you can make them really fit! It has ric rac at the bottom and a flower made w/the ric rac and a button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tink dress is upcycled with tutus from the dollar section of Target. I bought 4 green and white ones, took the elastic out of them, and sewed them together so I had a 4 layer tutu. Then I made a tube of the green fabric (which came fully prepped w/elastic threads all shirred). I used a gathering stich to make the tutu the correct size and sewed it to the bottom of the green fabric. There are green ribbon straps at the top hidden by dd's hair.
> I made ds' pj pants using this tute: (http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Sew-Your-Own-Pajama-Pants/) and appliqued one of the aliens to an Old Navy shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've said it before, but I'll say it again - THANK YOU for inspiring me to start sewing again after a 20+ year hiatus! Between making my prom dress (back in the 80s ) and this year, I hadn't sewn anything but a few throw pillows on a friend's borrowed machine. We're clearing out the basement so that I can have my machine set up all the time and don't have to take over the dining room to sew! And if I keep this up, I plan to ask for a serger for Christmas.



Such a variety you've shared.  I bet your kids love your hobby.



sue_go_disney said:


> Reminds me of a site I had bookmarked to show my DH...
> "How to buy fabric"
> http://www.dressaday.com/2007/03/howto-buy-fabric.html







mphalens said:


> I remind myself that I'll miss these days (I think that's what keeps me from completely losing it when they do things like almost snapping my wrist because they're wrestling at the cutting table) . . . and I know for the most part they are REALLY good ... and it's always nice to hear that they DO manage to grow up...



Once I actually made a chart of how old my sons were, what grade they were in, how old my husband and I were, and how old we'd be when they graduated from HS and college.

Sometimes the days just kinda dragged by.



livndisney said:


> BTW-
> 
> Even though I have BINS of fabric.
> And a hall closet STACKED with fabric.
> Fabric in bags in the garage.
> Fabric stored in another STATE.
> 
> I bought fabric today
> Walmart lied! There IS a store by me that has the Creative Cuts (and yes they are on sale). The Walmart on the way to the yucky Joanns has CC. (I am sooooo hoping they get fabric back)
> 
> I bought the fabric I have been looking for........ I got 16 yards of fabric for less than 15.00.
> 
> May go back for more.



On behalf of the American economy I would like to thank you for doing your part to stimulate us.



NiniMorris said:


> For all those who have been following my friend's dramatic life...good news.  Noni (other wise known as Mito Girl) had a successful surgery yesterday to change out her three tubes and some dental work.  She is home and feeling back to normal.  Miss Debbie (the grand ma) was taken off  the narcotics and started speaking within 24 hours.  She still has a long, long way to go, but she is on the road to recovery.  And little Army Man has stayed put long enough that the doctors have said that after Monday he is allowed to come whenever he is ready!  (we figure he will decide to come Sunday night!)
> 
> So with all that good news, I am not in a mood to sew...  I think I'll go play in the pool instead!
> 
> 
> Nini



Glad you have good news to share.  Enjoy the pool.



RMAMom said:


> Oh I am so happy to hear Ginger has been found. Really, I think she would feel better if you let her sleep in your bed with you. I am sure your DH will understand that this truly is the only way Ginger will know how much you love her!



I'll get back to you on that.



mphalens said:


> Oh! To be lucky like Ginger - getting lost in a wine cellar and then being rewarded with a spa day!!!  The life she leads!!!
> 
> So, I'm sitting here typing and holding Finn at the same time. He's just about asleep, but he looks so cute . . . he is proudly wearing some of Sebastian's hand-me-downs in a combo he put together himself . . .It's hard to believe he's almost as old as Seb was when he went on his MAW trip and some of you fabulous people did a BigGive for him and his family . . . Finn is sporting a long sleeve Incredibles T-shirt and a pair of Toy Story shorts (that have a matching bowling shirt) . . .
> I just had to share



Yeah, Ginger's got it made.

Finn looks so peaceful -- and comfy in his Disney clothes.



iluvwdw4ever said:


> A few more dresses from our recent Disney Cruise and WDW trip...



Wow. Obviously your daughter loves the dresses and that's always the most important part.  I bet your shipmates took note of them as well.  




DMGeurts said:


> I finally finished a doll outfit that I've been working on for a few weeks... yes, weeks.    I started it about 3 weeks ago, but then I ran out of thread, so I had to get more.  Then I needed a tag from the pattern maker in order to release the Copyright to sell the dress - then it got lost in the mail.  Anyways, I finally finished the dress last night - and I really love how it turned out!  So, I will post pics of it later today (after work).
> 
> D~



As you'll recall, I'm *VERY* patient, so if it's not convenient for you to post photos today -- or tomorrow -- even Sunday -- please know that I will PATIENTLY be waiting here for when it's convenient for you.

I repeat, no hurry. 



NiniMorris said:


> I am seriously thinking extended family is much more trouble than they are worth!
> 
> Six weeks ago, I told my grown kids that we were having a lunch pool party/birthday party for my husband (their Dad) on Saturday (tomorrow).
> 
> One has decided he is going to go to a wedding instead.  One is going to go to a child's birthday party instead.  The last one is going to go to a  last minute lectureship instead.
> 
> They all now want me to change the date... or the time...
> 
> Nini



I share your GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.



scrap_heaven said:


> Finished my Epcot top/dress it ended up longer than I hoped  But I am still really happy with it over all.
> 
> Mickey head flags, Canadian, US, Norway, Ireland, United Kingdom.
> 
> I HATE HATE HATE gathering, but I think this turned out pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



It's perfect.  You'll get some great photos at Epcot!


----------



## cogero

Nini that stinks about the older kids missing the party but I am sure you will have fun and I wouldn't change it.

I love the epcot outfit so cute. I need to work on DDs

I am off to take J to his first session at the sensory gym. We are going to try and get all the days for the summer session in from 7/5 on. and we need to do it by 8/15

I hope J will like it.

I think tomorrow I am bringing the sewing machine to the dining room table and sew all the easy fits if I don't get any done today.

Need to go start the car in a few minutes so it will get cool before I put the boy in it.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

scrap_heaven said:


> Finished my Epcot top/dress it ended up longer than I hoped  But I am still really happy with it over all.
> 
> Mickey head flags, Canadian, US, Norway, Ireland, United Kingdom.
> 
> I HATE HATE HATE gathering, but I think this turned out pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore my recycling bins in the corner


*this is so cute! perfect for epcot and your lil girl is a doll! *


----------



## DMGeurts

scrap_heaven said:


> Finished my Epcot top/dress it ended up longer than I hoped  But I am still really happy with it over all.
> 
> Mickey head flags, Canadian, US, Norway, Ireland, United Kingdom.
> 
> I HATE HATE HATE gathering, but I think this turned out pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore my recycling bins in the corner



This is very cute!!



aboveH20 said:


> Thank you to everyone who shared my relief that Ginger was found safe.  We still need to watch when she and Dorrrine are together, but I think they're finally beginning to bond. (Just hope it lasts once we remove the duct tape.)



If not, you could always get the patterned duct tape and make a dress out of it...  Might just work.  




aboveH20 said:


> As you'll recall, I'm *VERY* patient, so if it's not convenient for you to post photos today -- or tomorrow -- even Sunday -- please know that I will PATIENTLY be waiting here for when it's convenient for you.



Just for your Cheryl....

Inspired by the Villians Insa from a few weeks ago (I think it was Anita's)...  Anyways - it finally inspired me to start my Villian's series - I'd been procrastinating because I was unsure of what to do with it - and the Insa inspired me to applique.    I only have one done so far, because I've been working hard on the BG and other things (um, tags)...  So, here's the first release - Ursula...






Oh - and the dress isn't crooked - but the camera is.  LOL

Close-up of the hand applique...  her entire face is hand appliqued, as well.  That part was really time consuming - however - not nearly as bad as hand embroidering.





Back:





That's all, for now.  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

DMGeurts said:


>




Yes, I am quoting myself.  I forgot to add... the ruffle was done with my ruffler foot.  That is all.  

D~


----------



## Fruto76

DMGeurts said:


> This is very cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> If not, you could always get the patterned duct tape and make a dress out of it...  Might just work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for your Cheryl....
> 
> Inspired by the Villians Insa from a few weeks ago (I think it was Anita's)...  Anyways - it finally inspired me to start my Villian's series - I'd been procrastinating because I was unsure of what to do with it - and the Insa inspired me to applique.    I only have one done so far, because I've been working hard on the BG and other things (um, tags)...  So, here's the first release - Ursula...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - and the dress isn't crooked - but the camera is.  LOL
> 
> Close-up of the hand applique...  her entire face is hand appliqued, as well.  That part was really time consuming - however - not nearly as bad as hand embroidering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all, for now.
> 
> D~



Amazing!  I love the tentacles in the back! So, so cute!


----------



## cogero

DMGeurts said:


> Oh - and the dress isn't crooked - but the camera is.  LOL
> 
> Close-up of the hand applique...  her entire face is hand appliqued, as well.  That part was really time consuming - however - not nearly as bad as hand embroidering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all, for now.
> 
> D~



Absolutely gorgeous.Stunning.


----------



## VBAndrea

scrap_heaven said:


> Finished my Epcot top/dress it ended up longer than I hoped  But I am still really happy with it over all.
> 
> Mickey head flags, Canadian, US, Norway, Ireland, United Kingdom.
> 
> I HATE HATE HATE gathering, but I think this turned out pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore my recycling bins in the corner


Fabulous!  And I love the length.  



DMGeurts said:


> Inspired by the Villians Insa from a few weeks ago (I think it was Anita's)...  Anyways - it finally inspired me to start my Villian's series - I'd been procrastinating because I was unsure of what to do with it - and the Insa inspired me to applique.    I only have one done so far, because I've been working hard on the BG and other things (um, tags)...  So, here's the first release - Ursula...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - and the dress isn't crooked - but the camera is.  LOL
> 
> Close-up of the hand applique...  her entire face is hand appliqued, as well.  That part was really time consuming - however - not nearly as bad as hand embroidering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all, for now.
> 
> D~


Beautiful!  Maybe Ginger would like to buy it from you!  She seems the villainous type lately.  I really like the colors and the applique.

I think it was Ellen who made the villain Insa's for Madison's MAW cruise.

I've been meaning to ask you, how do you like having carpeting in your sewing room?  I am such a thread dropper that I love having a tile floor to sweep and even right outside the laundry room the carpet gets covered with trails of thread and it drives me bonkers.  Are you just a really neat sewer that uses the trash can properly?  I wonder if I taped a little trash bag to my sewing table that I might get neater. I do know if I had more space I'd be neater (the mess would be spread out more so at least it might appear neater!).


----------



## scbelleatheart

DMGeurts said:


> This is very cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> If not, you could always get the patterned duct tape and make a dress out of it...  Might just work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for your Cheryl....
> 
> Inspired by the Villians Insa from a few weeks ago (I think it was Anita's)...  Anyways - it finally inspired me to start my Villian's series - I'd been procrastinating because I was unsure of what to do with it - and the Insa inspired me to applique.    I only have one done so far, because I've been working hard on the BG and other things (um, tags)...  So, here's the first release - Ursula...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - and the dress isn't crooked - but the camera is.  LOL
> 
> Close-up of the hand applique...  her entire face is hand appliqued, as well.  That part was really time consuming - however - not nearly as bad as hand embroidering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all, for now.
> 
> D~



That is amazing! I love it!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

scrap_heaven said:


> Finished my Epcot top/dress it ended up longer than I hoped  But I am still really happy with it over all.
> 
> Mickey head flags, Canadian, US, Norway, Ireland, United Kingdom.
> 
> I HATE HATE HATE gathering, but I think this turned out pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore my recycling bins in the corner



LOVE the way this turned out!  It is super and you will get lots of compliments at Epcot!



DMGeurts said:


> Inspired by the Villians Insa from a few weeks ago (I think it was Anita's)...  Anyways - it finally inspired me to start my Villian's series - I'd been procrastinating because I was unsure of what to do with it - and the Insa inspired me to applique.    I only have one done so far, because I've been working hard on the BG and other things (um, tags)...  So, here's the first release - Ursula...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - and the dress isn't crooked - but the camera is.  LOL
> 
> Close-up of the hand applique...  her entire face is hand appliqued, as well.  That part was really time consuming - however - not nearly as bad as hand embroidering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all, for now.
> 
> D~



That is awesome!  I could see Sara Beth wanting something like that for her AG's.  As it is she is requesting lunch at the AG place and wants her doll and her to have matching outfits.  It is only 2 months away....perhaps I should start planning!

And I have carpet in my sewing room.  I use one of those sticky lint rollers on the carpet once a week, before I vacumn.  My hardest part is dropping pins!  I used to have one of those handheld magnet wands to sweep them up, but I haven't seen it since the big move!


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> Just for your Cheryl....
> 
> Inspired by the Villians Insa from a few weeks ago (I think it was Anita's)...  Anyways - it finally inspired me to start my Villian's series - I'd been procrastinating because I was unsure of what to do with it - and the Insa inspired me to applique.    I only have one done so far, because I've been working hard on the BG and other things (um, tags)...  So, here's the first release - Ursula...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - and the dress isn't crooked - but the camera is.  LOL
> 
> Close-up of the hand applique...  her entire face is hand appliqued, as well.  That part was really time consuming - however - not nearly as bad as hand embroidering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all, for now.
> 
> D~



 WOW! 

 WOW! 

 WOW! 

 WOW! 

That's right.  I like it.


----------



## jessica52877

VBAndrea said:


> I've been meaning to ask you, how do you like having carpeting in your sewing room?  I am such a thread dropper that I love having a tile floor to sweep and even right outside the laundry room the carpet gets covered with trails of thread and it drives me bonkers.  Are you just a really neat sewer that uses the trash can properly?  I wonder if I taped a little trash bag to my sewing table that I might get neater. I do know if I had more space I'd be neater (the mess would be spread out more so at least it might appear neater!).



LOL! I should take a picture of the carpet in my room! I vacuum once a week but DH doesn't think I ever do because there are always threads! I have a trash can by my table and alot make it into that but the short ones I trim from the back of the shirt I just trim and shake the shirt over the floor. I don't have time to worry about where the thread lands!


----------



## mphalens

scrap_heaven said:


> Finished my Epcot top/dress it ended up longer than I hoped  But I am still really happy with it over all.
> 
> Mickey head flags, Canadian, US, Norway, Ireland, United Kingdom.
> 
> I HATE HATE HATE gathering, but I think this turned out pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore my recycling bins in the corner



I've seen that flag fabric before!  Actually, I picked some up for someone when I was in RI!  The dress is adorable, as is your little girl!!!  So cute!
And I have the same recycling bins!!! 



mkwj said:


> Way TMTQ!!!  I have been reading, but the last few days I have just been so tired.  I did good to just keep up.
> 
> I do have to say D I love the tag.  I need to come up with one for myself.  I just keep putting it on the to do list.
> 
> I also loved the purple minnie dress with the 4 worlds on it.  I saw one on an old thread that used lots of disney fabrics from everything with the applique "It all started with a mouse",  Walt and Mickey.  Everything you ladies do just amazes me and gets my creative juices flowing.
> 
> Can't wait to see the different Rapunzel dresses.  I am wanting to make one too.  Have the fabric and an idea of what I want it to look like.  We shall see.
> 
> Marianne I am curious about the sale at Borders.  I read on FB the sales weren't great yet.  Only cards were 40% off and some other books 10
> % off.  Is this true?
> 
> I hope everyone is surviving the heat.  I got in my car yesterday afternoon and it said 107.    I have been trying to keep my kids in for the afternoons.  They are going stir crazy.  My oldest has a mild form of asthma, but when it hits it hits hard.  Hoping to hit the pool later tonight.



Borders was SO NOT WORTH IT!
The entire world was there, not enough cashiers, and pretty much the discounts are 10% off almost everything, 20% off parenting books (but not education) 20-40% off DVDs/Blu-Ray/CDs, 40% off magazines . . . I found lots of stuff, but the line was so long we just gave up!!!  I took the kids to Rita's instead and saved myself a ton of cash (which I then ran into Walmart and spent $17 on fabric - FYI still a decent selection left at Indianland, but they got savvy and re-upped the prices on some of it, so make sure you price check EVERYTHING!!!!!)





aboveH20 said:


> Thank you to everyone who shared my relief that Ginger was found safe.  We still need to watch when she and Dorrrine are together, but I think they're finally beginning to bond. (Just hope it lasts once we remove the duct tape.)
> 
> 
> Once I actually made a chart of how old my sons were, what grade they were in, how old my husband and I were, and how old we'd be when they graduated from HS and college.
> 
> Sometimes the days just kinda dragged by.
> 
> 
> Yeah, Ginger's got it made.
> 
> Finn looks so peaceful -- and comfy in his Disney clothes.



I saw some zebra print duct tape at Joann's the other day . . .

Oy!  I don't think a chart like that would be my friend!!!

And yes, thank goodness he was peaceful all night 





DMGeurts said:


> Just for your Cheryl....
> 
> Inspired by the Villians Insa from a few weeks ago (I think it was Anita's)...  Anyways - it finally inspired me to start my Villian's series - I'd been procrastinating because I was unsure of what to do with it - and the Insa inspired me to applique.    I only have one done so far, because I've been working hard on the BG and other things (um, tags)...  So, here's the first release - Ursula...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - and the dress isn't crooked - but the camera is.  LOL
> 
> Close-up of the hand applique...  her entire face is hand appliqued, as well.  That part was really time consuming - however - not nearly as bad as hand embroidering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all, for now.
> 
> D~





DMGeurts said:


> Yes, I am quoting myself.  I forgot to add... the ruffle was done with my ruffler foot.  That is all.
> 
> D~




AMAZING!!!  LOVE it!!!!




jessica52877 said:


> LOL! I should take a picture of the carpet in my room! I vacuum once a week but DH doesn't think I ever do because there are always threads! I have a trash can by my table and alot make it into that but the short ones I trim from the back of the shirt I just trim and shake the shirt over the floor. I don't have time to worry about where the thread lands!




My sewing area has carpet . . . I try to be good about threads, but 

Okay - must get back to sewing!  I made Finn a pair of towel pants to take with us to Montana (I'm hearing lots of pool talk for while we're there) - I'd already made Phalen a pair last week. . .
And then I cannot find Finn's pair of Star Wars jeans, which is what the boys wanted to wear to travel in tomorrow - so I found myself suckered into making them each a pair of Star Wars: The Clone Wars easy fits with side pockets   They're almost done (just have to do the waistbands!) and then I can pack the carry-ons, etc.

I'm hoping for WiFi on my flight tomorrow, but just in case - D~where should I meet you for my abduction in Minneapolis tomorrow?  The flight lands at 10:30.  Kirsten wants to know if she's allowed to come with even if she doesn't have any customs yet and is still in "recovery mode" with her hospital gown on?


----------



## SarahJN

scrap_heaven said:


> Finished my Epcot top/dress it ended up longer than I hoped  But I am still really happy with it over all.
> 
> Mickey head flags, Canadian, US, Norway, Ireland, United Kingdom.
> 
> I HATE HATE HATE gathering, but I think this turned out pretty well.



Very, very cute and I think it is a good length.



DMGeurts said:


> Inspired by the Villians Insa from a few weeks ago (I think it was Anita's)...  Anyways - it finally inspired me to start my Villian's series - I'd been procrastinating because I was unsure of what to do with it - and the Insa inspired me to applique.    I only have one done so far, because I've been working hard on the BG and other things (um, tags)...  So, here's the first release - Ursula...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Awesome dress!!!!!


----------



## scrap_heaven

DMGeurts said:


> Yes, I am quoting myself.  I forgot to add... the ruffle was done with my ruffler foot.  That is all.
> 
> D~



*QUESTION*
*L* Okay I just purchased one of these, please explain to me how to use this silly thing



Second Question,

Where can I get my hands on Little Einsteins Appliques??


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> Beautiful!  Maybe Ginger would like to buy it from you!  She seems the villainous type lately.  I really like the colors and the applique.



If Ginger buys it - I will have to let it out a bit - I made it to fit an AG and not a GA - unfortunately.




VBAndrea said:


> I think it was Ellen who made the villain Insa's for Madison's MAW cruise.


I am so sorry - I couldn't remember for the life of me who made the Insas...  I knew it was either Ellen or Anita (I am so sorry to confuse you)...  So, which ever one of you made the Insa - thank you so much for letting me case you.  



VBAndrea said:


> I've been meaning to ask you, how do you like having carpeting in your sewing room?  I am such a thread dropper that I love having a tile floor to sweep and even right outside the laundry room the carpet gets covered with trails of thread and it drives me bonkers.  Are you just a really neat sewer that uses the trash can properly?  I wonder if I taped a little trash bag to my sewing table that I might get neater. I do know if I had more space I'd be neater (the mess would be spread out more so at least it might appear neater!).



I don't mind having carpet.  I have thread catchers all over the room...  I have a Donald Duck cup that I use next to my sewing machine for threads and such.  I have a trash can under my machine to empty the DD cup into (and no, I am not referring to my coconuts), and I have another trash can under my cutting area.  The room is so small - I could probably make do with one trash can - but I am lazy and I would hate to have to reach any farther than absolutely necessary.

The only part that annoys me a bit about the carpet is that if I drop a pin - I search for it forever and I do it right away, so I don't step on it later.  Oh, and it takes a bit of effort to roll around on the carpet on my chair.  Otherwise, the carpet is OK.



mphalens said:


> I saw some zebra print duct tape at Joann's the other day . . .


  There's Hello Kitty duct tape at Target...



mphalens said:


> And then I cannot find Finn's pair of Star Wars jeans, which is what the boys wanted to wear to travel in tomorrow - so I found myself suckered into making them each a pair of Star Wars: The Clone Wars easy fits with side pockets   They're almost done (just have to do the waistbands!) and then I can pack the carry-ons, etc.



LOL  Suckered my foot...  hehehe - deep down - I firmly believe - you really wanted to make those pants for them.  



mphalens said:


> I'm hoping for WiFi on my flight tomorrow, but just in case - D~where should I meet you for my abduction in Minneapolis tomorrow?  The flight lands at 10:30.  Kirsten wants to know if she's allowed to come with even if she doesn't have any customs yet and is still in "recovery mode" with her hospital gown on?



Well, come out the doors by baggage claim, and turn right... go all the way down to the end of the road, before it curves to the left.  I will send a black Lincoln Town Car with tinted windows to pick you up - the driver's name will be JimBob - give him my address and he will drop you off at my house.  Don't let him charge you for the ride, as I have already made arrangements.    And just so you know, if you are not here by noon - we'll eat with out you.  

Have a safe flight and a fun trip.  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

scrap_heaven said:


> *QUESTION*
> *L* Okay I just purchased one of these, please explain to me how to use this silly thing
> 
> 
> 
> Second Question,
> 
> Where can I get my hands on Little Einsteins Appliques??



Yay for the ruffler!    Here's the link to Carla C's Ruffler tutorial - a free download...
https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/free-the-ruffler-unruffled.htm

Sorry, I can't help you with the LE Appliques. 

D~


----------



## dianemom2

scrap_heaven said:


> Finished my Epcot top/dress it ended up longer than I hoped  But I am still really happy with it over all.
> 
> Mickey head flags, Canadian, US, Norway, Ireland, United Kingdom.
> 
> I HATE HATE HATE gathering, but I think this turned out pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore my recycling bins in the corner


The dress is beautiful and your little girl is adorable.  




DMGeurts said:


> Inspired by the Villians Insa from a few weeks ago (I think it was Anita's)...  Anyways - it finally inspired me to start my Villian's series - I'd been procrastinating because I was unsure of what to do with it - and the Insa inspired me to applique.    I only have one done so far, because I've been working hard on the BG and other things (um, tags)...  So, here's the first release - Ursula...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - and the dress isn't crooked - but the camera is.  LOL
> 
> Close-up of the hand applique...  her entire face is hand appliqued, as well.  That part was really time consuming - however - not nearly as bad as hand embroidering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all, for now.
> 
> D~



I love the Ursula dress.  I can't believe you did all the applique by hand!  You are awesome!

I was going through the extra feet that came with my sewing machine and with my serger (I bought them both second hand and they came with a bunch of different feet).  There are a few that I don't know what they are or what they are used for.  With my serger there are special feet for cording and for beading.  I am not sure I will ever use those! 

Also, I have never used a walking foot before.  What do you use it for?  I have seen some discussion recently about them but I wasn't sure what you do with it????  I did not get one with my machine and I am wondering if it is something I might find useful.  I haven't bought any new sewing stuff (besides thread and fabric) in quite a while and I was wondering if a walking foot might be something I would use.


----------



## VBAndrea

scrap_heaven said:


> *QUESTION*
> *L* Okay I just purchased one of these, please explain to me how to use this silly thing
> 
> 
> 
> Second Question,
> 
> Where can I get my hands on Little Einsteins Appliques??


I found June and the Rocket ship so far:
http://www.sweetpeasplace.com/chara....html?osCsid=599918cd1ae46b3b398ece3bd870a8e9




DMGeurts said:


> If Ginger buys it - I will have to let it out a bit - I made it to fit an AG and not a GA - unfortunately.
> 
> I don't mind having carpet.  I have thread catchers all over the room...  I have a Donald Duck cup that I use next to my sewing machine for threads and such.  I have a trash can under my machine to empty the DD cup into (and no, I am not referring to my coconuts), and I have another trash can under my cutting area.  The room is so small - I could probably make do with one trash can - but I am lazy and I would hate to have to reach any farther than absolutely necessary.
> 
> The only part that annoys me a bit about the carpet is that if I drop a pin - I search for it forever and I do it right away, so I don't step on it later.  Oh, and it takes a bit of effort to roll around on the carpet on my chair.  Otherwise, the carpet is OK.
> 
> There's Hello Kitty duct tape at Target...
> 
> D~


I think if Ginger was reshaped a bit (i.e. squashed/dented up) it would work.  I think the color of the dress would go well with her new hair do.

AC Moore has all sorts of duct tape and you can use a coupon there 

I just think about your carpeted room every time I sweep mine (about five times a day when I'm sewing!) and figure at our next house we'll get a 6 bdrm so I can have sewing room but then got to thinking that I would need to have that room tiled or hardwood b/c I couldn't deal with the thread on carpeting.  It seems as though a few of you have carpet though!  I also actually really like sewing in the laundry room so will probably just have a gigantic lr built at our next house and would tile that.  Just planning for the future!



dianemom2 said:


> Also, I have never used a walking foot before.  What do you use it for?  I have seen some discussion recently about them but I wasn't sure what you do with it????  I did not get one with my machine and I am wondering if it is something I might find useful.  I haven't bought any new sewing stuff (besides thread and fabric) in quite a while and I was wondering if a walking foot might be something I would use.


Apparently good for sewing with knits and vinyl.  I have pretty good luck using a plastic foot with vinyl or sandwiching it between fabric.  I've sewn on knits without issue on my sister's machine, but am going to try the tear away stabilizer on mine b/f I invest in a walking foot.  I bought the Olivia b/c my dd loves that style and loves the comfort of knits, but I have yet to trace it out let alone order fabric.  Our local stores knits are hideous.


----------



## VBAndrea

scrap_heaven said:


> *QUESTION*
> *L* Okay I just purchased one of these, please explain to me how to use this silly thing
> 
> 
> 
> Second Question,
> 
> Where can I get my hands on Little Einsteins Appliques??



Here you go:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/7602832...+applique+design&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=


----------



## NaeNae

Well this is the latest I've ever made the move. But I do have an excuse!  I just got home from a 13 day family vacation!  Now to go back and try and catch up.  I tried to stay caught up on my Ipad but the WiFii in the hotels and condos were soooooo slow that it wasn't worth it.


----------



## scrap_heaven

DMGeurts said:


> Yay for the ruffler!    Here's the link to Carla C's Ruffler tutorial - a free download...
> https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/free-the-ruffler-unruffled.htm
> 
> Sorry, I can't help you with the LE Appliques.
> 
> D~



COmpletely AWESOME link! Thank you very much, and after reading all 30 pages I have come to the conclution that the "universal" ruffler I purchased is completely not right for my machine.   Hopefully I can return it and buy the babylock one.


----------



## scrap_heaven

VBAndrea said:


> Here you go:
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/7602832...+applique+design&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=





ROCKSTAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blyssfull

DMGeurts said:


> Yes, I am quoting myself.  I forgot to add... the ruffle was done with my ruffler foot.  That is all.
> 
> D~



Just wow! at your creation and...best.ruffle.ever!


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> LOL  Suckered my foot...  hehehe - deep down - I firmly believe - you really wanted to make those pants for them.



Yup, totally suckered . . . after I finished the pants I decided they didn't have any Star Wars shirts that looked "right" with this blue on blue material, so I raided their closets and appliqued pieces of the design to white t-shirts for them to wear . . . like I said, TOTALLY suckered 



> Well, come out the doors by baggage claim, and turn right... go all the way down to the end of the road, before it curves to the left.  I will send a black Lincoln Town Car with tinted windows to pick you up - the driver's name will be JimBob - give him my address and he will drop you off at my house.  Don't let him charge you for the ride, as I have already made arrangements.    And just so you know, if you are not here by noon - we'll eat with out you.



Seeing as I have to be up by 5:15am so I can shower and fix my hair before we head to the airport, if the three hooligans I'm traveling with give me any trouble, I should be there in time for lunch 



> Have a safe flight and a fun trip.
> 
> D~



Wish me luck!!!  That fabric store I was telling you about, the fact that there's a Joann's and I'm crossing my fingers that their Walmart carries Creative Cuts and has them on clearance, and the mani/pedi "date" I have with DH's cousin's wife are what are getting me to Montana


----------



## littlepeppers

kha100399 said:


> I could really use some inspirational pictures for Hopp Dee Doo outfits, so if anyone else has any, I would greatly appreciate you posting them! I am making my last fabric run tomorrow, I keep telling myself I have to stop, so I need a really good list of everything I need!



I've been trying to fing time to post these Hoop Dee Doo pictures for you.  The girls got lots of attention from the girls in the cast.  They recieved two visits and they even remembered my girls names.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I'm going to try to re-post the multi-quote I lost a few days ago.  I was so behind I actually had to go back to Thread 25 so I could get caught up on the ongoing saga of Dorrrine and Ginger, lol.  So funny, thanks for the laughs!



teresajoy said:


> I don't think I ever posted these outfits I made for a Give
> 
> Pink Cindy dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle (this one is teensie tiny!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Cinderella for the Wish Girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10150228958708160_677208159_7375312_1797488_n.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Those are beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> HeatherSue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some things I've made since I last posted.  I made this dress for
> Tessa out of the wrap top and dress from YCMT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawyer's 5th birthday outfit by special request:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the wrap dress.  I'm thinking I need that pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper383 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some lovely outfits guys
> 
> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really cute!
> 
> 
> 
> VBAndrea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love that AK dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Granna4679 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your creations are always beautiful but I LOVE that tink set.  I'm scared of that pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> cogero said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cars Shorts & SHirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate Shorts & Shirt (I am so happy I splurged on this japanese fabric)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are all super cute but my fave is the pirate outfit!
Click to expand...


----------



## WyomingMomof6

DMGeurts said:


> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



WOW!!! I can't believe you hand-appliqued that on a dress to fit an AG doll!  I think you have outdone yourself this time and that is saying something!



scrap_heaven said:


> .
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :



That turned out great!  I wish I could fine some of that fabric!




livndisney said:


> I would like to clarify a mistake I keep seeing over and over.
> 
> 
> Ladies (I don't need to include Tom since he and I have had this conversation),
> 
> You are defining "need" in the wrong way. I keep seeing people say "I don't need any fabric".  Let me clarify for you, you need fabric. How do I know this? If fabric is for sale-you need it.  This a lesson I (and many others) have learned the hard way. You see a fabric and think "I don't need that", you go home and weeks or months later you say "I wish I had bought that fabric it is perfect for XXXXX". So you go back to the store and the fabric is GONE and they are not getting anymore EVER. (Trust me it happens LOL)  Now the bad thing is after you make the item with another fabric, you will see the fabric again-but it will 3 times the price.
> 
> Save yourself the gray hair and BUY the fabric when you see it.
> 
> 
> If your husband complains about the money you are spending on fabric-just remind him fabric is cheaper that diamonds
> 
> And one other tip-
> size DOES matter.......... and one yard is NEVER enough!  (So buy two while they are on sale).
> 
> 
> Disclaimer:
> The above message was brought to you by the fabric brokers of America.
> 
> I'm kidding....... well atleast about the fabric broker of America part.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you still reading? Why aren't you out buying fabric?



Ha!  That's my kind of logic!


----------



## mphalens

littlepeppers said:


> I've been trying to fing time to post these Hoop Dee Doo pictures for you.  The girls got lots of attention from the girls in the cast.  They recieved two visits and they even remembered my girls names.



SO ADORABLE!!!  I can see why they got lots of attention!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Everything is so cute- I can't mutiquot though cuz of the iPhone... Love th Ursula dress especially- missed a bunch of pages before that that though.

Slightly OT question-
A lot of y'all have done Hoop De Do- Dd's trip is in nov and I. Got all the "must have" ressies like Cali grill, flying fish, etc.  But though she'll enjoy it, she's not gonna be that into it kwim?  So I'm thinking about swapping for HDDR- plus, it's an excuse for another cute outfit, right?  It's super expensive though since she's a Disney adult but doesn't eat much (so for most o our sit downs we are Planning like 1-2 apps, maybe 2 entrees for the 3 of us)... She's so proud of the fact that she's starting to "get" humor, but with her ASD she catches the real obvious stuff only, so from what I've seen she would probably find the show hysterical. Cso would you go if you were me?


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> I love the Ursula dress.  I can't believe you did all the applique by hand!  You are awesome!
> 
> I was going through the extra feet that came with my sewing machine and with my serger (I bought them both second hand and they came with a bunch of different feet).  There are a few that I don't know what they are or what they are used for.  With my serger there are special feet for cording and for beading.  I am not sure I will ever use those!
> 
> Also, I have never used a walking foot before.  What do you use it for?  I have seen some discussion recently about them but I wasn't sure what you do with it????  I did not get one with my machine and I am wondering if it is something I might find useful.  I haven't bought any new sewing stuff (besides thread and fabric) in quite a while and I was wondering if a walking foot might be something I would use.



Thank you.  

I purchased my walking foot to work with the vinyl I was using for luggage tags...  many people use the walking foot for quilting (or going through several layers) - it keeps the layers from shifting while you are sewing.

I justified mine because I purchased it on Amazon for $29...  The Brother store wanted $79 and that wasn't even the Brother foot - it was an off brand.  I could barely justify the $29, because I knew I wouldn't use it often - and I haven't.



VBAndrea said:


> I think if Ginger was reshaped a bit (i.e. squashed/dented up) it would work.  I think the color of the dress would go well with her new hair do.



Maybe - I think she would have to suck it in quite far though.



VBAndrea said:


> I just think about your carpeted room every time I sweep mine (about five times a day when I'm sewing!) and figure at our next house we'll get a 6 bdrm so I can have sewing room but then got to thinking that I would need to have that room tiled or hardwood b/c I couldn't deal with the thread on carpeting.  It seems as though a few of you have carpet though!  I also actually really like sewing in the laundry room so will probably just have a gigantic lr built at our next house and would tile that.  Just planning for the future!



Honestly - I have yet to even vaccuum my sewing room - maybe I am a bit more anal than I thought I was about scraps - every time I see one, I just pick it up - but there really aren't that many.  The only reason I did carpet, is that there really wasn't any other option for us in that room.  We have the old farm house wood floors - and if I was to try and roll around on those, I'd get stuck in every single gap in the floor boards - I did want to paint them white - but, as DH pointed out - our floors are very uneven in that room, and if I didn't get stuck in the grooves, I'd roll away.  THe carpet keeps me in one spot - LOL.




NaeNae said:


> Well this is the latest I've ever made the move. But I do have an excuse!  I just got home from a 13 day family vacation!  Now to go back and try and catch up.  I tried to stay caught up on my Ipad but the WiFii in the hotels and condos were soooooo slow that it wasn't worth it.



Welcome back!



scrap_heaven said:


> COmpletely AWESOME link! Thank you very much, and after reading all 30 pages I have come to the conclution that the "universal" ruffler I purchased is completely not right for my machine.   Hopefully I can return it and buy the babylock one.



Oh no!  I hope you are able to get a new one - they are not cheap.



Blyssfull said:


> Just wow! at your creation and...best.ruffle.ever!



Awww - thanks.    It was so much fun to make!



mphalens said:


> Yup, totally suckered . . . after I finished the pants I decided they didn't have any Star Wars shirts that looked "right" with this blue on blue material, so I raided their closets and appliqued pieces of the design to white t-shirts for them to wear . . . like I said, TOTALLY suckered



ROFLMAO!!!    See, that's the problem with us (as in everyone here) - I've said it before - we just can't stop with one thing... it's not like when you are at a store, they are sold out of something you wanted - you just make do.  Oh noooooo - not us - we just shrug our shoulders and make more.  LOL




mphalens said:


> Wish me luck!!!  That fabric store I was telling you about, the fact that there's a Joann's and I'm crossing my fingers that their Walmart carries Creative Cuts and has them on clearance, and the mani/pedi "date" I have with DH's cousin's wife are what are getting me to Montana



I am excited to hear about your fabric store trip - you'll have fun.  You know what you could do???  You could stalk their Craigslist while you are there - buy a cheap sewing machine (make sure it's loud) - set it up in your IL's livingroom and start making stuff.  THen, every time your MIL starts to annoy you, you can just revvv your machine and make something.  You'll have a whole wardrobe done by the time you come back.    Then when your week is up, you can put that machine back on Craigslist and recoup your $$.  See... not such a bad trip after all.



littlepeppers said:


> I've been trying to fing time to post these Hoop Dee Doo pictures for you.  The girls got lots of attention from the girls in the cast.  They recieved two visits and they even remembered my girls names.



These are so cute!  I just love the family photo!



ireland_nicole said:


> Everything is so cute- I can't mutiquot though cuz of the iPhone... Love th Ursula dress especially- missed a bunch of pages before that that though.



Thank you.  



ireland_nicole said:


> Slightly OT question-
> A lot of y'all have done Hoop De Do- Dd's trip is in nov and I. Got all the "must have" ressies like Cali grill, flying fish, etc.  But though she'll enjoy it, she's not gonna be that into it kwim?  So I'm thinking about swapping for HDDR- plus, it's an excuse for another cute outfit, right?  It's super expensive though since she's a Disney adult but doesn't eat much (so for most o our sit downs we are Planning like 1-2 apps, maybe 2 entrees for the 3 of us)... She's so proud of the fact that she's starting to "get" humor, but with her ASD she catches the real obvious stuff only, so from what I've seen she would probably find the show hysterical. Cso would you go if you were me?



Sorry I am no help with your question - but I've always wanted to go to this show, but I always back out because it's so expensive.  I would love to hear what everyone has to say about it too.

And I just wanted to thank everyone for their comments on my Ursula dress - I had so much fun making that applique - and I couldn't do it on any other dress because this one, the panels were just right for that.  

I hope to finish my BG outfits today, they are coming together nicely.  

D~


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

littlepeppers said:


> I've been trying to fing time to post these Hoop Dee Doo pictures for you.  The girls got lots of attention from the girls in the cast.  They recieved two visits and they even remembered my girls names.


*love those outfits and your girls are too cute! looks like a great family fun time...
*


----------



## cogero

D you just gave the idea to bring my embroidery machine upstairs and work on the big give I have to finish.

I need to walk tothe mailbox in a few minutes and drop a few things off.


----------



## tricia

Scrap heaven - love the epcot dress.  My boys wore Canada Mickey heads last time we were at epcot and got lots of comments.

D - Ursula is gorgeous. 

Dianemem2. - I use my walking foot for quilting, or if I am having trouble sewing many layers together, and sometimes on knits that are giving me a hard time.

Andrea - the Olivia pattern sew up really easy and is so cute on.  You will love it.


Little peppers - the girls look so cute at hoop dee do.


----------



## dianemom2

I forgot to mention yesterday I stopped back into our Walmart after DD's allergy shot.  We checked out the fabric dept.  No fabric on clearance AT ALL!  Not even the $5 packages although they had tons of them 10 days ago.  They did have lots of new patterns of Creative Cuts that they were putting out.  I was sorry that I bothered to go in since it was 105 degrees yesterday!

My sewing room has carpet too.  But I have 2 trash cans in there to make sure I get the threads in there.  And my serger has a little trash can attached to it to catch all the stuff that gets cut off.  I think that really helps!


----------



## kha100399

littlepeppers said:


> I've been trying to fing time to post these Hoop Dee Doo pictures for you.  The girls got lots of attention from the girls in the cast.  They recieved two visits and they even remembered my girls names.



thanks so much for sharing, those are adorable! definitely helps get the ideas flowing


----------



## mommyof2princesses

dianemom2 said:


> I forgot to mention yesterday I stopped back into our Walmart after DD's allergy shot.  We checked out the fabric dept.  No fabric on clearance AT ALL!  Not even the $5 packages although they had tons of them 10 days ago.  They did have lots of new patterns of Creative Cuts that they were putting out.  I was sorry that I bothered to go in since it was 105 degrees yesterday!
> 
> My sewing room has carpet too.  But I have 2 trash cans in there to make sure I get the threads in there.  And my serger has a little trash can attached to it to catch all the stuff that gets cut off.  I think that really helps!



Our Walmart had them go down to $5, than $3.00, then the next week they were back up to full price!  1 week later they were $1.49 and $1.97!  Weird!  I don't think they will have any left by the time I go back on Tuesday for groceries...not at that price!

My serger catches threads too and I put threads in there as I cut them from sewing....but some always make it to the carpet!


----------



## aboveH20

I wonder why Ginger gets ornery sometimes, once to the point where she ran away and hid for a few days.  Let's see, I can think of *three* reasons . . .

1.


DMGeurts said:


> If Ginger buys it - I will have to let it out a bit - I made it to fit an AG and not a GA - unfortunately.
> 
> D~



2.


VBAndrea said:


> I think if Ginger was reshaped a bit (i.e. squashed/dented up) it would work.  I think the color of the dress would go well with her new hair do.



squashed??!!?   dented???!!?!!

3.


DMGeurts said:


> Maybe - I think she would have to suck it in quite far though.
> 
> D~



 I $ee year$ of therapy ahead of u$.


----------



## DMGeurts

cogero said:


> D you just gave the idea to bring my embroidery machine upstairs and work on the big give I have to finish.



Glad I could help.  



aboveH20 said:


> I wonder why Ginger gets ornery sometimes, once to the point where she ran away and hid for a few days.  Let's see, I can think of *three* reasons . . .
> 
> 1.
> 
> 2.
> 
> squashed??!!?   dented???!!?!!
> 
> 3.
> 
> I $ee year$ of therapy ahead of u$.



Cheryl!!!  You aren't supposed to let her read the board!  What were you thinking???  Poor Ginger.  Take her with to WDW - that's always the best therapy.  

D~


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!

Its 90 degree's here already! I think I want to go back to Montana!!!! We are headed to the beach, get to meet my new neice Kate from China today!

If anyone is interested, we could still use Nemo outfits/shirts for Gabriella's big give, a swimsuit coverup and some Flip Flops for her cruise!! Thanks so much Everyone!!


----------



## billwendy

ireland_nicole said:


> Everything is so cute- I can't mutiquot though cuz of the iPhone... Love th Ursula dress especially- missed a bunch of pages before that that though.
> 
> Slightly OT question-
> A lot of y'all have done Hoop De Do- Dd's trip is in nov and I. Got all the "must have" ressies like Cali grill, flying fish, etc.  But though she'll enjoy it, she's not gonna be that into it kwim?  So I'm thinking about swapping for HDDR- plus, it's an excuse for another cute outfit, right?  It's super expensive though since she's a Disney adult but doesn't eat much (so for most o our sit downs we are Planning like 1-2 apps, maybe 2 entrees for the 3 of us)... She's so proud of the fact that she's starting to "get" humor, but with her ASD she catches the real obvious stuff only, so from what I've seen she would probably find the show hysterical. Cso would you go if you were me?



Hi Nicole!! how have you guys been? I think the humor at the Hoop De Doo is pretty slapsticky obvious funny - so maybe she really would enjoy that!! Plus, the outfit would be ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> Borders was SO NOT WORTH IT!
> The entire world was there, not enough cashiers, and pretty much the discounts are 10% off almost everything, 20% off parenting books (but not education) 20-40% off DVDs/Blu-Ray/CDs, 40% off magazines . . . I found lots of stuff, but the line was so long we just gave up!!!  I took the kids to Rita's instead and saved myself a ton of cash (which I then ran into Walmart and spent $17 on fabric - FYI still a decent selection left at Indianland, but they got savvy and re-upped the prices on some of it, so make sure you price check EVERYTHING!!!!!)


I had no clue Borders was going out of business.  There is one close to my house that would be perfect if they converted it to a fabric store!



littlepeppers said:


> I've been trying to fing time to post these Hoop Dee Doo pictures for you.  The girls got lots of attention from the girls in the cast.  They recieved two visits and they even remembered my girls names.


Just adorable!



DMGeurts said:


> Cheryl!!!  You aren't supposed to let her read the board!  What were you thinking???  Poor Ginger.  Take her with to WDW - that's always the best therapy.
> 
> D~


There is no way Ginger can read.  I bet Dorrrine can though and I have a feeling she was giving Ginger all the scoop.  Cheryl really should take ginger to Dis.  She failed to take her to the AG store and I don't think the day at the spa quite made up for up.  I think Cheryl had better start working on a wardrobe for character meals asap!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Its 90 degree's here already! I think I want to go back to Montana!!!! We are headed to the beach, get to meet my new neice Kate from China today!
> 
> If anyone is interested, we could still use Nemo outfits/shirts for Gabriella's big give, a swimsuit coverup and some Flip Flops for her cruise!! Thanks so much Everyone!!


We had been having very nice weather here until you had to go ahead and mention "heat wave" a couple of days ago.  Our heat index yesterday was 115.  My poor doggies don't even want to go out and they keep lying on the a/c vents (they are getting hair cuts on Monday thankfully).

I am excited you get to meet your new niece!  Did you end up making her something?

I am going to try to sew some today.  I have a dress to work on for dd and I also got some trim to finish an Insa for her so will possibly work on that too.  I am stuck in the house tending to dh who had foot surgery.  I hope he doesn't complain about sewing machine noise!


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> There is no way Ginger can read.  I bet Dorrrine can though and I have a feeling she was giving Ginger all the scoop.  Cheryl really should take ginger to Dis.  She failed to take her to the AG store and I don't think the day at the spa quite made up for up.  I think Cheryl had better start working on a wardrobe for character meals asap!



I agree completely Andrea!  I think Ginger should have a custom outfit for every day + at least one sit-down character meal each day + a seperate custom outfit for each character meal...  Also, I think that Cheryl should have a coordinating pillowcase dress to go with each of Ginger's.  And don't forget about the matching Rosettas for each outfit.  That might _begin_ to make up for all the preferential treatment lately.  

D~


----------



## Meshell2002

dianemom2 said:


> Also, I have never used a walking foot before.  What do you use it for?  I have seen some discussion recently about them but I wasn't sure what you do with it????  I did not get one with my machine and I am wondering if it is something I might find useful.  I haven't bought any new sewing stuff (besides thread and fabric) in quite a while and I was wondering if a walking foot might be something I would use.



many people quilt with it, I use it for anything sticky (vinyl, PUL), slippery (minky, velour, special occasion silk or taffeta), knit (if not using the serger), and anything where I want to match prints....have you ever swore u pinned something for the fabric pattern to match up and then after u sewed it ...it didn't? walking foot helps this. I have made some custom drapes with home dec fabric and blackout lining.....would never even attempt it without a walking foot.....by the time I go to the bottom of the panel without the layers would shift and be 2 inches off lining up at the bottom....unless u have the walking foot. Unless you have a very new high end Babylock machine....you need one! (theirs come with one). If I could only keep one specialty foot it would be the walking foot, I use other specialties but they just make things faster....not truly easier

Love the creations posted ....TMTQ....Ursula is so WOW....would not even try the hand applique for a doll dress 

Off to shower (I weeded flower beds this am since it was a cool 80 at 7am) and then to cut out more Rapunzel dress pieces. We are actually under 100 today....first time sine June....sorry for yall in the NE though....better stay inside and sew.


----------



## VBAndrea

*QUESTION*

What is the difference between interlock knits and jersey knits?  Do either work fine for children's clothing or is one preferential over the other?

And does anyone have any favorite on line stores for ordering knits?  Our local stores have nothing cute.


----------



## Meshell2002

VBAndrea said:


> *QUESTION*
> 
> What is the difference between interlock knits and jersey knits?  Do either work fine for children's clothing or is one preferential over the other?
> 
> And does anyone have any favorite on line stores for ordering knits?  Our local stores have nothing cute.



jersey typically has a higher poly content but it has a dressier look and drape (most of those r line dry)....interlock is stretcher....if u r making tshirts or neckbands I would get cotton interlock or rib knit. 

fabric.com has a great selection of knits....and lots of coupon codes. most of their stuff is well described as 2 way for 4 way knit....2 way is ok for apparel and 4 way is for dance/ swim wear....2 way is easier to sew.


----------



## VBAndrea

Meshell2002 said:


> jersey typically has a higher poly content but it has a dressier look and drape (most of those r line dry)....interlock is stretcher....if u r making tshirts or neckbands I would get cotton interlock or rib knit.
> 
> fabric.com has a great selection of knits....and lots of coupon codes. most of their stuff is well described as 2 way for 4 way knit....2 way is ok for apparel and 4 way is for dance/ swim wear....2 way is easier to sew.



Thank you -- I just plan on making dresses that are t-shirt style.  I think Interlock is what I am looking for then.  Appreciate your help 

This is the pattern I have been dying to try for the past two years (just a random pic I found on a blog of what the dress looks like completed):
http://and-so-i-sew.blogspot.com/2011/05/dotty-olivia.html

I also saw a blog where someone made it in a thin fleece, so I guess that is an option as well!


----------



## Meshell2002

VBAndrea said:


> Thank you -- I just plan on making dresses that are t-shirt style.  I think Interlock is what I am looking for then.  Appreciate your help
> 
> This is the pattern I have been dying to try for the past two years (just a random pic I found on a blog of what the dress looks like completed):
> http://and-so-i-sew.blogspot.com/2011/05/dotty-olivia.html
> 
> I also saw a blog where someone made it in a thin fleece, so I guess that is an option as well!



That's a cute pattern....is it in the MCKL book? or is it sold as a seperate pattern? Always looking for new knit patterns and big 3 rarely has any I like.


----------



## teresajoy

babynala said:


> I am super far behind as we are visiting with my family in North Carolina.  I'm stuck in the house today because my DS took about 4 turns on the skim board and had to go to the ER.  We spent the day there waiting to figure out if it was his shoulder or collar bone.  Turns out he hurt is neck but it seems to be a problem with the muscle, no broken bones.  He didn't feel like going back to the beach today so we are staying inside and I get to catch up on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> The princess dresses are gorgeous.  I can see why you decided not to let Lyddie model for you.
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like fun.  You have a very resourceful son.  Can I come over and play?



I hope your son heals quickly! 

And thank you! I was pretty pleased with the way the dresses turned out too! And Lyddie, she's just such a fun little girl!

Corey is pretty neat too! 




Granna4679 said:


> Love the family picture!


Thanks! I just realized I had never really posted pictures from that trip. 



scrap_heaven said:


> I HATE HATE HATE gathering, but I think this turned out pretty well.



Your daughter is a cutie!!! I love the red hair!!! The dress turned out beautiful! 

I hate ruffling too! 



DMGeurts said:


> D~



WOW!!!!! That is really amazing!!! 



littlepeppers said:


> I've been trying to fing time to post these Hoop Dee Doo pictures for you.  The girls got lots of attention from the girls in the cast.  They recieved two visits and they even remembered my girls names.



SUCH adorable little girls and fabulous outfits!!!!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Those are beautiful!
> !


Thank you! 


ireland_nicole said:


> Everything is so cute- I can't mutiquot though cuz of the iPhone... Love th Ursula dress especially- missed a bunch of pages before that that though.
> 
> Slightly OT question-
> A lot of y'all have done Hoop De Do- Dd's trip is in nov and I. Got all the "must have" ressies like Cali grill, flying fish, etc.  But though she'll enjoy it, she's not gonna be that into it kwim?  So I'm thinking about swapping for HDDR- plus, it's an excuse for another cute outfit, right?  It's super expensive though since she's a Disney adult but doesn't eat much (so for most o our sit downs we are Planning like 1-2 apps, maybe 2 entrees for the 3 of us)... She's so proud of the fact that she's starting to "get" humor, but with her ASD she catches the real obvious stuff only, so from what I've seen she would probably find the show hysterical. Cso would you go if you were me?



My girls absolutely LOVED Hoope De Doo Review! The characters do come down and interact with the audience and it can get REALLY loud in there (they give out wash boards and spoons at one point!). I don't know how your daughter does with that type of thing, so keep it in mind. If you think she would be ok with the noise and possibly people coming right up to you guys, I would say to go for it!  We got a late seating so we would be on the floor when we  went. That was really fun. 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Its 90 degree's here already! I think I want to go back to Montana!!!! We are headed to the beach, get to meet my new neice Kate from China today!
> 
> If anyone is interested, we could still use Nemo outfits/shirts for Gabriella's big give, a swimsuit coverup and some Flip Flops for her cruise!! Thanks so much Everyone!!




I'm so excited for you meeting your niece!!!!!! Have a great day Wendy!


----------



## tricia

VBAndrea said:


> *QUESTION*
> 
> What is the difference between interlock knits and jersey knits?  Do either work fine for children's clothing or is one preferential over the other?
> 
> And does anyone have any favorite on line stores for ordering knits?  Our local stores have nothing cute.



Another good place for cute knits is www.chezami.com

And here is an Olivia I made for a friends daughter.





alli olivia by tricialee22, on Flickr


----------



## tricia

Meshell2002 said:


> That's a cute pattern....is it in the MCKL book? or is it sold as a seperate pattern? Always looking for new knit patterns and big 3 rarely has any I like.



No, it's a separate pattern.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Thanks Wendy and Teresa- I really appreciate both y'alls input; it's an awful lot of money to spend (especially since we're also doing MVMCP and the CP package, but hey, what else is overtime for?)  I think she could wear her headphones to take the edge off the noise; guess I'm going to have to see if we can fit it in.

Checked out 3 walmarts this am that had the creative cuts.  One was charging full price, one only had a few (got some cute Tink flannel for 3 though) and one had them all in a big bin on sale, but only for $5, so not good enough to stock up yet- I'll keep an eye on them.

Wendy- I'm really looking forward to finishing my job; I'm going to take a week off in between (setting up an appt with a local shop to learn to use a long arm machine yeah!) and am hoping when I get settled in the new job to get involved in the gives again- I really miss them.


----------



## VBAndrea

Meshell2002 said:


> That's a cute pattern....is it in the MCKL book? or is it sold as a seperate pattern? Always looking for new knit patterns and big 3 rarely has any I like.


Unfortunately it's not in the book.  I ordered mine from Banberry.  I think you can probably find it on etsy as well.


tricia said:


> Another good place for cute knits is www.chezami.com
> 
> And here is an Olivia I made for a friends daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alli olivia by tricialee22, on Flickr


Thanks for that site!  I love the lettuce edge on your dress-- I am having trouble getting mine to look nice on my serger though.  I've only tried one or two practice strips, but I'm not happy with them.


----------



## Meshell2002

tricia said:


> Another good place for cute knits is www.chezami.com
> 
> And here is an Olivia I made for a friends daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alli olivia by tricialee22, on Flickr





tricia said:


> No, it's a separate pattern.



cute dress! thanks for the site....like that their prints are exclusive, and not too expensive...Micheal Miller knit prints are cute but r so $$$$



VBAndrea said:


> Unfortunately it's not in the book.  I ordered mine from Banberry.  I think you can probably find it on etsy as well.
> 
> Thanks for that site!  I love the lettuce edge on your dress-- I am having trouble getting mine to look nice on my serger though.  I've only tried one or two practice strips, but I'm not happy with them.



 got it.


----------



## Fruto76

littlepeppers said:


> I've been trying to fing time to post these Hoop Dee Doo pictures for you.  The girls got lots of attention from the girls in the cast.  They recieved two visits and they even remembered my girls names.


Love these outfits! They are worthy of extra table visits! Thanks for sharing!



tricia said:


> Another good place for cute knits is www.chezami.com
> 
> And here is an Olivia I made for a friends daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alli olivia by tricialee22, on Flickr


Super cute. 

My dd15 wanted a purse and so I told her I would make one if she helped.  She can't cut fabric to save her life, other than that she did ok. She picked the fabrics...first item made from the new stash. 





I don't think I shared these here. Some flip flops and crayon roll up's I did for Madison's BigGive


----------



## cogero

that bag is adorable and I love the flip flops


----------



## DMGeurts

Fruto76 said:


> My dd15 wanted a purse and so I told her I would make one if she helped.  She can't cut fabric to save her life, other than that she did ok. She picked the fabrics...first item made from the new stash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I shared these here. Some flip flops and crayon roll up's I did for Madison's BigGive



Love the purse!  Your dd did a great job!

I also want those flip flops - I would soooo wear those!  Great job!  

D~


----------



## princesskayla

It has been awhile since I lurked among the disboutiquers but I am back! I got way to busy working 7 days a week to even think about sewing much less keeping up with this thread. Fast forward 7 months and I have now moved to Alaska, I am only working 2 weeks a month and I make more money. Yeah! I have finally got my sewing room in order and have started to sew again. I signed up for the two big gives currently going and I am working on those outfits as I type. I forgot how much fun this group is and how much I enjoyed reading and looking at all the wonderful creations. Here is a picture of my very last outfit I made, 3 months ago...


----------



## mommyof2princesses

ireland_nicole said:


> Checked out 3 walmarts this am that had the creative cuts.  One was charging full price, one only had a few (got some cute Tink flannel for 3 though) and one had them all in a big bin on sale, but only for $5, so not good enough to stock up yet- I'll keep an eye on them.
> .



Did you price check them?  My walmarts have their fabrics still labeled at either full price or $5, but when I check the price they are less than $2!



Fruto76 said:


> My dd15 wanted a purse and so I told her I would make one if she helped.  She can't cut fabric to save her life, other than that she did ok. She picked the fabrics...first item made from the new stash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I shared these here. Some flip flops and crayon roll up's I did for Madison's BigGive



Love the bag!  You know, an easy way to cut long strips of fabric is by tearing, and she might be able to handle that!  I measure the length I need, snip and tear.  You get a straight cut!  I don't do it with all fabric, but long ruffles or large skirt pieces, it is sooo much easier!



princesskayla said:


> It has been awhile since I lurked among the disboutiquers but I am back! I got way to busy working 7 days a week to even think about sewing much less keeping up with this thread. Fast forward 7 months and I have now moved to Alaska, I am only working 2 weeks a month and I make more money. Yeah! I have finally got my sewing room in order and have started to sew again. I signed up for the two big gives currently going and I am working on those outfits as I type. I forgot how much fun this group is and how much I enjoyed reading and looking at all the wonderful creations. Here is a picture of my very last outfit I made, 3 months ago...



Ohhh ALASKA!  I hear they pay people to homeschool there!  I love that outfit!  Sara beth loved Thomas when she was younger.  She had a train table and all the trains from Thomas.  WE even went to see Thomas on tour, just didn't ride it.


----------



## dis4harley

HELP!
So, I got a ruffler and I am using the carlac tutorial, but i still cant get it to work. Any other tips to try?


----------



## Blyssfull

Just wanted to share a cool tip I found online for how to preserve patterns for the different sizes. I know most of y'all buy online and can print but I buy a lot of mine from the store and thought this was pretty neat. 

http://blog.babablacksheepyarns.com/?expref=next-blog


----------



## ireland_nicole

I did price check bunches of them at all 3 stores- they all rang up same as the tag, unfortunately


----------



## Atlanta GRITS

Ladies, I finally found you!  I'd been wondering where you went.

Can I please jump on the CPK train from pages 4 on....?  I grew up in this little town Snellville, GA.  One day near to Christmas, my mom made me get on my best dress inc. white ruffled socks and shiny black shoes to go to the only bank in town.  The bank?!  Mother's - go figure.

Low and behold, standing in the lobby was Xavier Roberts himself!  For $100 bucks (ALOT of money at the time, this was 1975ish, maybe 1977) to open an account, I got a real true signed on the butt CPK by Xavier himself.  Her name is Rosalee Veronia, and she lives in the closest in my craft room.  I've lost her clothing, except for her panties.  Xavier helped me pick her out, and he also signed the adoption certificate for me while I took the adopotion oath too.  It was a GREAT day, one I can still recall with clarity. 

I've enjoyed reading all of your stories...  Thank you for letting me share mine.


----------



## RMAMom

scrap_heaven said:


> Finished my Epcot top/dress it ended up longer than I hoped  But I am still really happy with it over all.
> 
> Mickey head flags, Canadian, US, Norway, Ireland, United Kingdom.
> 
> I HATE HATE HATE gathering, but I think this turned out pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore my recycling bins in the corner


I love it, I have an idea for a dress using Heathers Mickey heads but I haven't started it yet. Truth be told, I'm afraid of it. Hopefully I will be able to pull it together and post in the next week or two.



DMGeurts said:


> This is very cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> If not, you could always get the patterned duct tape and make a dress out of it...  Might just work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for your Cheryl....
> 
> Inspired by the Villians Insa from a few weeks ago (I think it was Anita's)...  Anyways - it finally inspired me to start my Villian's series - I'd been procrastinating because I was unsure of what to do with it - and the Insa inspired me to applique.    I only have one done so far, because I've been working hard on the BG and other things (um, tags)...  So, here's the first release - Ursula...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - and the dress isn't crooked - but the camera is.  LOL
> 
> Close-up of the hand applique...  her entire face is hand appliqued, as well.  That part was really time consuming - however - not nearly as bad as hand embroidering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all, for now.
> 
> D~



D that is amazing! You are very talented!



littlepeppers said:


> I've been trying to fing time to post these Hoop Dee Doo pictures for you.  The girls got lots of attention from the girls in the cast.  They recieved two visits and they even remembered my girls names.


Love this! I have been toying with the idea of booking Hoop De Doo for our trip in September!


Fruto76 said:


> Love these outfits! They are worthy of extra table visits! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> Super cute.
> 
> My dd15 wanted a purse and so I told her I would make one if she helped.  She can't cut fabric to save her life, other than that she did ok. She picked the fabrics...first item made from the new stash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I shared these here. Some flip flops and crayon roll up's I did for Madison's BigGive


Love the purse but I really love the flip flops!!!



princesskayla said:


> It has been awhile since I lurked among the disboutiquers but I am back! I got way to busy working 7 days a week to even think about sewing much less keeping up with this thread. Fast forward 7 months and I have now moved to Alaska, I am only working 2 weeks a month and I make more money. Yeah! I have finally got my sewing room in order and have started to sew again. I signed up for the two big gives currently going and I am working on those outfits as I type. I forgot how much fun this group is and how much I enjoyed reading and looking at all the wonderful creations. Here is a picture of my very last outfit I made, 3 months ago...


Sew cute! and congrats on figuring out how to work less and make more money!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

Fruto76 said:


> My dd15 wanted a purse and so I told her I would make one if she helped.  She can't cut fabric to save her life, other than that she did ok. She picked the fabrics...first item made from the new stash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I shared these here. Some flip flops and crayon roll up's I did for Madison's BigGive


I saw the flip flops and crayon roll ups on the BG board -- they are so cute and I so appreciate you making the set to go with the pirate outfits I made.  They couldn't match more perfectly!  Of course I do remember you saying you saw the fabric I used in the store so I'm sure that helped.

I love your dd's purse -- just adorable.  She is probably faking the "can't cut" part for fear that you will start making her cut out all your projects!



princesskayla said:


> It has been awhile since I lurked among the disboutiquers but I am back! I got way to busy working 7 days a week to even think about sewing much less keeping up with this thread. Fast forward 7 months and I have now moved to Alaska, I am only working 2 weeks a month and I make more money. Yeah! I have finally got my sewing room in order and have started to sew again. I signed up for the two big gives currently going and I am working on those outfits as I type. I forgot how much fun this group is and how much I enjoyed reading and looking at all the wonderful creations. Here is a picture of my very last outfit I made, 3 months ago...


Even with our temps here over 100, I have to say I'm glad I don't live in Alaska!  Though I would absolutely love to go on an Alaskan cruise and see the state.  Your dd is adorable and her outfit is so cute.  My ds was a HUGE Thomas fan, but he just recently outgrew Thomas.  He still wears the Thomas pjs I made him though!



Atlanta GRITS said:


> Ladies, I finally found you!  I'd been wondering where you went.
> 
> Can I please jump on the CPK train from pages 4 on....?  I grew up in this little town Snellville, GA.  One day near to Christmas, my mom made me get on my best dress inc. white ruffled socks and shiny black shoes to go to the only bank in town.  The bank?!  Mother's - go figure.
> 
> Low and behold, standing in the lobby was Xavier Roberts himself!  For $100 bucks (ALOT of money at the time, this was 1975ish, maybe 1977) to open an account, I got a real true signed on the butt CPK by Xavier himself.  Her name is Rosalee Veronia, and she lives in the closest in my craft room.  I've lost her clothing, except for her panties.  Xavier helped me pick her out, and he also signed the adoption certificate for me while I took the adopotion oath too.  It was a GREAT day, one I can still recall with clarity.
> 
> I've enjoyed reading all of your stories...  Thank you for letting me share mine.


OMG!!!  Do you have pics taking your oath?  That is such a fabulous story.  I wish you still had her clothes though -- you are going to have to make her something.


----------



## DMGeurts

Atlanta GRITS said:


> Ladies, I finally found you!  I'd been wondering where you went.
> 
> Can I please jump on the CPK train from pages 4 on....?  I grew up in this little town Snellville, GA.  One day near to Christmas, my mom made me get on my best dress inc. white ruffled socks and shiny black shoes to go to the only bank in town.  The bank?!  Mother's - go figure.
> 
> Low and behold, standing in the lobby was Xavier Roberts himself!  For $100 bucks (ALOT of money at the time, this was 1975ish, maybe 1977) to open an account, I got a real true signed on the butt CPK by Xavier himself.  Her name is Rosalee Veronia, and she lives in the closest in my craft room.  I've lost her clothing, except for her panties.  Xavier helped me pick her out, and he also signed the adoption certificate for me while I took the adopotion oath too.  It was a GREAT day, one I can still recall with clarity.
> 
> I've enjoyed reading all of your stories...  Thank you for letting me share mine.



That is an amazing story!  I would love to see pictures - I think those first CPKs were so cute!

D~


----------



## teresajoy

ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks Wendy and Teresa- I really appreciate both y'alls input; it's an awful lot of money to spend (especially since we're also doing MVMCP and the CP package, but hey, what else is overtime for?)  I think she could wear her headphones to take the edge off the noise; guess I'm going to have to see if we can fit it in.



I hope you go! We went with free dining last October. 


Fruto76 said:


>



I love this purse!!! I have GOT to make one of these! 

I was gong to suggest the same thing that Nicole did with the snip and rip. 



princesskayla said:


> It has been awhile since I lurked among the disboutiquers but I am back! I got way to busy working 7 days a week to even think about sewing much less keeping up with this thread. Fast forward 7 months and I have now moved to Alaska, I am only working 2 weeks a month and I make more money. Yeah! I have finally got my sewing room in order and have started to sew again. I signed up for the two big gives currently going and I am working on those outfits as I type. I forgot how much fun this group is and how much I enjoyed reading and looking at all the wonderful creations. Here is a picture of my very last outfit I made, 3 months ago...



Alaska, I think I'll stop whining about Michigan! Although, I hear it is beautiful up there. But, the most important question is, How are the fabric stores?

I love the Thomas outfit, and your daughter is really cute! 



Atlanta GRITS said:


> Ladies, I finally found you!  I'd been wondering where you went.
> 
> Can I please jump on the CPK train from pages 4 on....?  I grew up in this little town Snellville, GA.  One day near to Christmas, my mom made me get on my best dress inc. white ruffled socks and shiny black shoes to go to the only bank in town.  The bank?!  Mother's - go figure.
> 
> Low and behold, standing in the lobby was Xavier Roberts himself!  For $100 bucks (ALOT of money at the time, this was 1975ish, maybe 1977) to open an account, I got a real true signed on the butt CPK by Xavier himself.  Her name is Rosalee Veronia, and she lives in the closest in my craft room.  I've lost her clothing, except for her panties.  Xavier helped me pick her out, and he also signed the adoption certificate for me while I took the adopotion oath too.  It was a GREAT day, one I can still recall with clarity.
> 
> I've enjoyed reading all of your stories...  Thank you for letting me share mine.




Wow!!!! I'm impressed!!! I wold love to see a picture of Rosalee!!!

And, I've asked the mods to put a link to this thread at the end of the old one, but haven't gotten a reply. I'm glad you found us. 



RMAMom said:


> I love it, I have an idea for a dress using Heathers Mickey heads but I haven't started it yet. Truth be told, I'm afraid of it. Hopefully I will be able to pull it together and post in the next week or two.



I can't wait to see what you are going to make!


----------



## Fruto76

cogero said:


> that bag is adorable and I love the flip flops


Thanks! 



DMGeurts said:


> Love the purse!  Your dd did a great job!
> 
> I also want those flip flops - I would soooo wear those!  Great job!
> 
> D~


Thanks. It was my first try at the flip flops. They were fun and I have a few pair in the making for the DD's. Maybe I _need_ some, too 


princesskayla said:


> It has been awhile since I lurked among the disboutiquers but I am back! I got way to busy working 7 days a week to even think about sewing much less keeping up with this thread. Fast forward 7 months and I have now moved to Alaska, I am only working 2 weeks a month and I make more money. Yeah! I have finally got my sewing room in order and have started to sew again. I signed up for the two big gives currently going and I am working on those outfits as I type. I forgot how much fun this group is and how much I enjoyed reading and looking at all the wonderful creations. Here is a picture of my very last outfit I made, 3 months ago...


This is such an adorable outfit! Your dd is darling, too. Glad you are settled in to your new home and back to sewing! 



mommyof2princesses said:


> Did you price check them?  My walmarts have their fabrics still labeled at either full price or $5, but when I check the price they are less than $2!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the bag!  You know, an easy way to cut long strips of fabric is by tearing, and she might be able to handle that!  I measure the length I need, snip and tear.  You get a straight cut!  I don't do it with all fabric, but long ruffles or large skirt pieces, it is sooo much easier!


Very good advice. I might use that method myself!


Atlanta GRITS said:


> Ladies, I finally found you!  I'd been wondering where you went.
> 
> Can I please jump on the CPK train from pages 4 on....?  I grew up in this little town Snellville, GA.  One day near to Christmas, my mom made me get on my best dress inc. white ruffled socks and shiny black shoes to go to the only bank in town.  The bank?!  Mother's - go figure.
> 
> Low and behold, standing in the lobby was Xavier Roberts himself!  For $100 bucks (ALOT of money at the time, this was 1975ish, maybe 1977) to open an account, I got a real true signed on the butt CPK by Xavier himself.  Her name is Rosalee Veronia, and she lives in the closest in my craft room.  I've lost her clothing, except for her panties.  Xavier helped me pick her out, and he also signed the adoption certificate for me while I took the adopotion oath too.  It was a GREAT day, one I can still recall with clarity.
> 
> I've enjoyed reading all of your stories...  Thank you for letting me share mine.


 What an awesome memory and story! 



RMAMom said:


> Love the purse but I really love the flip flops!!!


 Thanks!



VBAndrea said:


> I saw the flip flops and crayon roll ups on the BG board -- they are so cute and I so appreciate you making the set to go with the pirate outfits I made.  They couldn't match more perfectly!  Of course I do remember you saying you saw the fabric I used in the store so I'm sure that helped.
> 
> I love your dd's purse -- just adorable.  She is probably faking the "can't cut" part for fear that you will start making her cut out all your projects!


I hope we get to see pics of the outfits all together in a trip report! My kids all liked the pirate flip flops best. 
And you're probably right, dd is probably holding back on the cutting.Sneaky booger. The whole point of me not making it for her was so I didn't have to cut it.  Darn, she's smarter than I give her credit for!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys!

Ann - LOVE the purse and the flip flops!!! they are both awesome!!

So, I met Kate today!! She is doing very well! She especially loves her big brother Ryan and will look for him when she gets upset. I haven't gotten the chance to hold her or play with her yet because all her cousins are hoggin her!! So, Im hoping maybe tomorrow on the beach I'll get some Kate time!! I never did embroider her a shirt because its so stinkin hot in my sewing room, but I did load her up on minnie mouse stuff for her birthday present!! Target has some black, white and red minnie stuff right now thats pretty CUTE!!!

Its SO HOT here at the beach - the bad thing is that the extreme heat caused cold water upwelling so the water is only 60 degrees So its actually painful to get in the water!!!! I got in once today, but thats all I could do - my body went numb!!!


----------



## LuckyMamaInDE

Loooooong time lurker, first time poster.  I've been sewing for a gazillion years (or it just seems like it)---I do window treatments for $, a lot of fancy Halloween and Ren. Faire-type costumes as well as sew cute clothes for our youngest dd11.  I'll have to post some pictures to establish my "thread cred" lol.

We're going to WDW in 2 weeks so that means I have to start sewing, right?  I'm making hand-appliqued shirts for Universal and perhaps another set of Disney shirts.  We already have 2 sets of tiedyes and 1 set of iPod-inspired Disney appliqued shirts but we can always use more!  Ds18 will still wear matchy-matchy shirts for me.

I want to make something for ME this trip and I'm eyeing the Rosetta bags everyone's been posting.  Does the bag stand upright on its own?  In other words, does it have an actual base pattern piece?  Any inside pockets?  I've got some bits of red Minnie dot left from things I've made for dd11 so I'd love to make a very Disneyish Rosetta.

Thanks!


----------



## DMGeurts

LuckyMamaInDE said:


> Loooooong time lurker, first time poster.  I've been sewing for a gazillion years (or it just seems like it)---I do window treatments for $, a lot of fancy Halloween and Ren. Faire-type costumes as well as sew cute clothes for our youngest dd11.  I'll have to post some pictures to establish my "thread cred" lol.
> 
> We're going to WDW in 2 weeks so that means I have to start sewing, right?  I'm making hand-appliqued shirts for Universal and perhaps another set of Disney shirts.  We already have 2 sets of tiedyes and 1 set of iPod-inspired Disney appliqued shirts but we can always use more!  Ds18 will still wear matchy-matchy shirts for me.
> 
> I want to make something for ME this trip and I'm eyeing the Rosetta bags everyone's been posting.  Does the bag stand upright on its own?  In other words, does it have an actual base pattern piece?  Any inside pockets?  I've got some bits of red Minnie dot left from things I've made for dd11 so I'd love to make a very Disneyish Rosetta.
> 
> Thanks!



The only base that the Rosetta has is interfacing.  There isn't a cardboard base or anything in the bottom.  There are optional pockets you can put on both sides, which give it some stability.  I carry the small Rosetta on a daily basis (as a cross body bag) - and it does stand on it's own - mostly because I always have so much stuff in there...  Realistically, I should be carrying a medium Rosetta.  



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!
> So, I met Kate today!! She is doing very well! She especially loves her big brother Ryan and will look for him when she gets upset. I haven't gotten the chance to hold her or play with her yet because all her cousins are hoggin her!! So, Im hoping maybe tomorrow on the beach I'll get some Kate time!! I never did embroider her a shirt because its so stinkin hot in my sewing room, but I did load her up on minnie mouse stuff for her birthday present!! Target has some black, white and red minnie stuff right now thats pretty CUTE!!!
> 
> Its SO HOT here at the beach - the bad thing is that the extreme heat caused cold water upwelling so the water is only 60 degrees So its actually painful to get in the water!!!! I got in once today, but thats all I could do - my body went numb!!!



Bummer about all the cousins hoggin' little Kate.  Didn't you tell them that it was your turn?  
Cold water sounds good right now - but that's probably too cold for me too.  I hope you are able to get some relief from the heat soon.  

D~


----------



## cogero

princesskayla said:


>


This is just adorable.

I finished 2 pairs of shorts today and a skirt using Aimee's tutorial finally. DD loves it except it is a tiny bit to big so I am going to take in the waist a bit.

Tomorrow I will finish the matching shirts for the bottoms made today and that will be 3 more things off my list


----------



## dianemom2

Fruto76 said:


> Love these outfits! They are worthy of extra table visits! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> Super cute.
> 
> My dd15 wanted a purse and so I told her I would make one if she helped.  She can't cut fabric to save her life, other than that she did ok. She picked the fabrics...first item made from the new stash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I shared these here. Some flip flops and crayon roll up's I did for Madison's BigGive



Love the flip flops and the purse.  The pattern for the purse is on my to do list.  Kids leave for camp Monday morning.  By Monday afternoon, I should get some time to sew!



princesskayla said:


> It has been awhile since I lurked among the disboutiquers but I am back! I got way to busy working 7 days a week to even think about sewing much less keeping up with this thread. Fast forward 7 months and I have now moved to Alaska, I am only working 2 weeks a month and I make more money. Yeah! I have finally got my sewing room in order and have started to sew again. I signed up for the two big gives currently going and I am working on those outfits as I type. I forgot how much fun this group is and how much I enjoyed reading and looking at all the wonderful creations. Here is a picture of my very last outfit I made, 3 months ago...



Your daughter and the Thomas outfit are adorable!  My younger daughter's best friend is also named Kennedy.  



LuckyMamaInDE said:


> Loooooong time lurker, first time poster.  I've been sewing for a gazillion years (or it just seems like it)---I do window treatments for $, a lot of fancy Halloween and Ren. Faire-type costumes as well as sew cute clothes for our youngest dd11.  I'll have to post some pictures to establish my "thread cred" lol.
> 
> We're going to WDW in 2 weeks so that means I have to start sewing, right?  I'm making hand-appliqued shirts for Universal and perhaps another set of Disney shirts.  We already have 2 sets of tiedyes and 1 set of iPod-inspired Disney appliqued shirts but we can always use more!  Ds18 will still wear matchy-matchy shirts for me.
> 
> I want to make something for ME this trip and I'm eyeing the Rosetta bags everyone's been posting.  Does the bag stand upright on its own?  In other words, does it have an actual base pattern piece?  Any inside pockets?  I've got some bits of red Minnie dot left from things I've made for dd11 so I'd love to make a very Disneyish Rosetta.
> 
> Thanks!



I haven't made the Rosetta yet so I can't give  you any good advice.  

I want to know what kind of ipod inspired applique you did?  My older DD lives on her ipod.  In fact, we recently had a HUGE disaster when she dropped on the floor in CVS.  The glass shattered and we thought the ipod was lost.  My poor daughter sobbed the whole way home since she knew that there was no way our budget could fit in a new ipod for her. She was so upset!  We thought the ipod was trashed.  But luckily we found a great place on the internet to mail it away to for a repair.  In under a week, I mailed it in, they repaired it and we have already gotten the ipod back!  It looks great and works perfectly!


----------



## aidansmommy

Doh!  Just lost a huge post!!!  I love everything you guys post!!  The Ursala dress is incredible....the flip flops I absolutely love....the Thomas outfit is so cute(so is that little girl)...you people are so inspirational!!!!----is that even spelled right???Anyway, I can't wait to see more!!

I signed up on the big give sight-watching how it all works and hope to contribute the next go around.

We went to a late night flea market tonight in search of anything disney.  Of course, you put disney on anything and there goes the pricetag!  We did find a cute Snow White doll for Miss Anya and some vintage pillowcases to dye and turn into dresses or skirts(not disney)!

So here's what I did today (instead of cleaning the carpets...).....






I had some clearance fabric from W-mart and decided to make a pillowcase dress with easy fit pants. Next time I think I'll make the dress shorter so it's more of a shirt.  Thoughts?  Also, it's the first time I put cuffs on the pants and after a brief mishap with the thread, I think they turned out kinda nice!


----------



## jessica52877

aidansmommy said:


> Doh!  Just lost a huge post!!!  I love everything you guys post!!  The Ursala dress is incredible....the flip flops I absolutely love....the Thomas outfit is so cute(so is that little girl)...you people are so inspirational!!!!----is that even spelled right???Anyway, I can't wait to see more!!
> 
> I signed up on the big give sight-watching how it all works and hope to contribute the next go around.
> 
> We went to a late night flea market tonight in search of anything disney.  Of course, you put disney on anything and there goes the pricetag!  We did find a cute Snow White doll for Miss Anya and some vintage pillowcases to dye and turn into dresses or skirts(not disney)!
> 
> So here's what I did today (instead of cleaning the carpets...).....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had some clearance fabric from W-mart and decided to make a pillowcase dress with easy fit pants. Next time I think I'll make the dress shorter so it's more of a shirt.  Thoughts?  Also, it's the first time I put cuffs on the pants and after a brief mishap with the thread, I think they turned out kinda nice!



That turned out super cute! I love pillowcase dresses shirt length but if you start them long they'll probably fit for the next 4 or so years! 

Love the shopping cart! I have a love for toys! I was just sitting here opening new little lego people! But I  little tikes and step 2! I have a whole plastic room! It is full of plastic toys!


----------



## livndisney

It is so nice to see so many of the long timers posting again! This thread was starting to unravel  

Ireland Nichole-if there are some Creative Cuts you are looking for-I am heading to another Walmart to check it out. If you need something and you want me to look let me know.

Wendy-You KNOW I am loving you meeting your neice!!!!  If you need to spoil her with Disney stuff, just let me know!

Mousetriper-did I REALLY see a post from you?

Teresa-LOVE Lyddie in the mud, you know she is just her own person. Remember the fountain at DTD? LOVE that girl!!!!!


----------



## squirrel

Question:
What size elastic do you use on a Vida?  1/4" or 1/2"?

It's close to being done!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

Finally finished my son's Jedi Robe!!  He was so excited to be part of the Jedi crew and on his way to fight the dark side!!
http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232fp539;9>nu=5;;3>54;>259>WSNRCG=33;8;7356334:nu0mrj

Here is the tunic that goes underneath . . . 
http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232fp539;7>nu=5;;3>54;>259>WSNRCG=33;8;694<234:nu0mrj

Here are my both of my kiddos. DD in her Leia costume made by grandma and DS in his Jedi outfit.  They made quite the pair fighting the dark side together!!
http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232fp5399:>nu=5;;3>54;>259>WSNRCG=33;8;6464;34:nu0mrj


----------



## dis4harley

Oh my goodness.......I just finished my first rosetta...wow
It took forever to figure out my ruffler. In fact it wouldnt work right, so I took a break. When I went back I dont think I did anything different but it worked. 
Then I used a very stiff batting instead of interfacing so it was a little harder to sew together because of thickness, but it turned out GREAT. It is for my dd13 and she loves it.

I also did an Alabama tutu outfit today for a friends baby shower next weekend. 

I am now officially exhausted. Will try to post pics of everything tomorrow after church. Goodnight all


----------



## princesskayla

teresajoy said:


> Alaska, I think I'll stop whining about Michigan! Although, I hear it is beautiful up there. But, the most important question is, How are the fabric stores?
> 
> I love the Thomas outfit, and your daughter is really cute!



Thank you. The fabric stores are NONEXISTANT!!!!  Nope not one. The nearest fabric store is 400 miles away...by plane. Fabric.dot is my new best friend. I also brought alot of fabric.  So if anyone wants to mail me some clearance fabric....



aidansmommy said:


> I had some clearance fabric from W-mart and decided to make a pillowcase dress with easy fit pants. Next time I think I'll make the dress shorter so it's more of a shirt.  Thoughts?  Also, it's the first time I put cuffs on the pants and after a brief mishap with the thread, I think they turned out kinda nice!



I love that outfit...very nice, so worth "dirty" carpets. 

The flipflops are excellant. I love them. How did you make those bows? Is there a tuturial for then. That is one thing I have not mastered. 

I am also in love the the Urusla dress. I am dreaming of the day that I am 1. that good and 2. that creative. Until then I may have to CASE that fabric choice, if you don't mind....

Question Does anyone know where I can get a good picture of the front of the Wonder hull (the gold design on the front of the ship)? I want to recreate that on a dress. I wish I had an 6x10 embroidery machine and I would attempt to digitilize it,but I think it will be easier to do by hand.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

DMGeurts said:


> Inspired by the Villians Insa from a few weeks ago (I think it was Anita's)...  Anyways - it finally inspired me to start my Villian's series - I'd been procrastinating because I was unsure of what to do with it - and the Insa inspired me to applique.    I only have one done so far, because I've been working hard on the BG and other things (um, tags)...  So, here's the first release - Ursula...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - and the dress isn't crooked - but the camera is.  LOL
> 
> Close-up of the hand applique...  her entire face is hand appliqued, as well.  That part was really time consuming - however - not nearly as bad as hand embroidering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all, for now.
> 
> D~



I love this!

I just finished my last extra time/overtime shift at work for this schedule. No more extra time for me! Yeah! The is the first I have been on here in a while. I don't think I will ever catch up. I have been able to catch up a little on FB.

I posted this picture on FB but thought you all might like to see it. 
Remember how I was working on Flynn & Rapunzel in the boat. I FINALLY got around to applique it on a piece of material. Now to just get the piece of the dress cut out so I can finish the dress and the applique. I have to hand applique some of the things. But overall - pretty darn pleased with how it turned out - and I only had to rehoop to line it up twice!


----------



## cogero

OhStuffandFluff said:


> Finally finished my son's Jedi Robe!!  He was so excited to be part of the Jedi crew and on his way to fight the dark side!!
> http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232fp539;9>nu=5;;3>54;>259>WSNRCG=33;8;7356334:nu0mrj
> 
> Here is the tunic that goes underneath . . .
> http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232fp539;7>nu=5;;3>54;>259>WSNRCG=33;8;694<234:nu0mrj
> 
> Here are my both of my kiddos. DD in her Leia costume made by grandma and DS in his Jedi outfit.  They made quite the pair fighting the dark side together!!
> http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232fp5399:>nu=5;;3>54;>259>WSNRCG=33;8;6464;34:nu0mrj



these look great.



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> I love this!
> 
> I posted this picture on FB but thought you all might like to see it.
> Remember how I was working on Flynn & Rapunzel in the boat. I FINALLY got around to applique it on a piece of material. Now to just get the piece of the dress cut out so I can finish the dress and the applique. I have to hand applique some of the things. But overall - pretty darn pleased with how it turned out - and I only had to rehoop to line it up twice!



This looks absolutely amazing. Love it.


----------



## DMGeurts

aidansmommy said:


> So here's what I did today (instead of cleaning the carpets...).....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had some clearance fabric from W-mart and decided to make a pillowcase dress with easy fit pants. Next time I think I'll make the dress shorter so it's more of a shirt.  Thoughts?  Also, it's the first time I put cuffs on the pants and after a brief mishap with the thread, I think they turned out kinda nice!



Awww... that turned out adorable!



OhStuffandFluff said:


> Finally finished my son's Jedi Robe!!  He was so excited to be part of the Jedi crew and on his way to fight the dark side!!
> http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232fp539;9>nu=5;;3>54;>259>WSNRCG=33;8;7356334:nu0mrj
> 
> Here is the tunic that goes underneath . . .
> http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232fp539;7>nu=5;;3>54;>259>WSNRCG=33;8;694<234:nu0mrj
> 
> Here are my both of my kiddos. DD in her Leia costume made by grandma and DS in his Jedi outfit.  They made quite the pair fighting the dark side together!!
> http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232fp5399:>nu=5;;3>54;>259>WSNRCG=33;8;6464;34:nu0mrj



This is amazing!!!  It looks so perfect - great job.  

Can I just say that I love your kitchen?  There is no way I would ever have a kitchen that magnificant - unless I bulldoze my house.  



dis4harley said:


> Oh my goodness.......I just finished my first rosetta...wow
> It took forever to figure out my ruffler. In fact it wouldnt work right, so I took a break. When I went back I dont think I did anything different but it worked.
> Then I used a very stiff batting instead of interfacing so it was a little harder to sew together because of thickness, but it turned out GREAT. It is for my dd13 and she loves it.
> 
> I also did an Alabama tutu outfit today for a friends baby shower next weekend.
> 
> I am now officially exhausted. Will try to post pics of everything tomorrow after church. Goodnight all



I cannot believe you posted this with out pictures!  OK - I'll be stalking this thread all day waiting for them.  Now I know how Cheryl feels.  



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> I love this!
> 
> I just finished my last extra time/overtime shift at work for this schedule. No more extra time for me! Yeah! The is the first I have been on here in a while. I don't think I will ever catch up. I have been able to catch up a little on FB.
> 
> I posted this picture on FB but thought you all might like to see it.
> Remember how I was working on Flynn & Rapunzel in the boat. I FINALLY got around to applique it on a piece of material. Now to just get the piece of the dress cut out so I can finish the dress and the applique. I have to hand applique some of the things. But overall - pretty darn pleased with how it turned out - and I only had to rehoop to line it up twice!



Glad your overtime is over!  I absolutely love this Rapunzel applique (is it appliqued or embroidered?) - it turned out amazing!    I just love all the little details (like the flowers in her hair) - CUTE!

D~


----------



## ellenbenny

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> I love this!
> 
> I just finished my last extra time/overtime shift at work for this schedule. No more extra time for me! Yeah! The is the first I have been on here in a while. I don't think I will ever catch up. I have been able to catch up a little on FB.
> 
> I posted this picture on FB but thought you all might like to see it.
> Remember how I was working on Flynn & Rapunzel in the boat. I FINALLY got around to applique it on a piece of material. Now to just get the piece of the dress cut out so I can finish the dress and the applique. I have to hand applique some of the things. But overall - pretty darn pleased with how it turned out - and I only had to rehoop to line it up twice!



That looks amazing, so much detail.  I absolutely love the flowers in her hair, and the boat scene is my favorite from the movie, great job!


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

Thanks guys! It is appliqué with the details filled embroidery. I will add lanterns in the sky and the details of the boat after I fit it to the pattern piece.


----------



## VBAndrea

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> So, I met Kate today!! She is doing very well! She especially loves her big brother Ryan and will look for him when she gets upset. I haven't gotten the chance to hold her or play with her yet because all her cousins are hoggin her!! So, Im hoping maybe tomorrow on the beach I'll get some Kate time!! I never did embroider her a shirt because its so stinkin hot in my sewing room, but I did load her up on minnie mouse stuff for her birthday present!! Target has some black, white and red minnie stuff right now thats pretty CUTE!!!
> 
> Its SO HOT here at the beach - the bad thing is that the extreme heat caused cold water upwelling so the water is only 60 degrees So its actually painful to get in the water!!!! I got in once today, but thats all I could do - my body went numb!!!


I hope you get some Kate time today.

I saw some of the Minnie items Target has -- they had the most adorable dress in toddler sizes.  I was mad b/c it was almost as cute as customs we can make!  Target is taking over our specialty!  

The water sounds awful -- I would never go in if it were that cold.  We had a cold front come in last night -- it suddenly went from 105 to 85 so I quickly ran outside and mowed.  I wanted to sew, but I really needed to mow.  Then since it got cool enough outside my sister called to tell me she was going to take ds to a baseball game.  I had one hour notice.  WARNING:  You can not make two children dinner, take care of a sick dh, and get a shirt appliqued for a baseball game in one hour.  I might have been able to do it but I had problems lining up one of my tiny scraps for the applique and had to take it out.  When my sister arrived to pick up ds all that was left was the outline of the baseball, but it didn't get done.  The stadium is about 15 miles from our house and in the second inning a monsoon hit and the game was called.  It didn't rain here at all.  So ds will have his shirt for whenever they use their rain date tickets.




aidansmommy said:


> So here's what I did today (instead of cleaning the carpets...).....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had some clearance fabric from W-mart and decided to make a pillowcase dress with easy fit pants. Next time I think I'll make the dress shorter so it's more of a shirt.  Thoughts?  Also, it's the first time I put cuffs on the pants and after a brief mishap with the thread, I think they turned out kinda nice!


Your carpets look great so I think you made a wise choice in sewing   I love the outfit!  I especially like the colors in the fabric.  I actually like the length of the pillow case top -- it's more tunic like.  Super job!  DD is adorable too with her little pig tails, and ddog is cute too!



squirrel said:


> Question:
> What size elastic do you use on a Vida?  1/4" or 1/2"?
> 
> It's close to being done!


Doesn't it say in the pattern?  If it doesn't say I use whatever it says in Lisa Zoe's tut or StephRes tut.  Sorry -- don't have those bookmarked on my new computer yet so don't have access right now.  I actually am thinking it might be 3/8" -- 1/4 seems too narrow.



OhStuffandFluff said:


> Finally finished my son's Jedi Robe!!  He was so excited to be part of the Jedi crew and on his way to fight the dark side!!
> http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232fp539;9>nu=5;;3>54;>259>WSNRCG=33;8;7356334:nu0mrj
> 
> Here is the tunic that goes underneath . . .
> http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232fp539;7>nu=5;;3>54;>259>WSNRCG=33;8;694<234:nu0mrj
> 
> Here are my both of my kiddos. DD in her Leia costume made by grandma and DS in his Jedi outfit.  They made quite the pair fighting the dark side together!!
> http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232fp5399:>nu=5;;3>54;>259>WSNRCG=33;8;6464;34:nu0mrj


Great job!



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> I just finished my last extra time/overtime shift at work for this schedule. No more extra time for me! Yeah! The is the first I have been on here in a while. I don't think I will ever catch up. I have been able to catch up a little on FB.
> 
> I posted this picture on FB but thought you all might like to see it.
> Remember how I was working on Flynn & Rapunzel in the boat. I FINALLY got around to applique it on a piece of material. Now to just get the piece of the dress cut out so I can finish the dress and the applique. I have to hand applique some of the things. But overall - pretty darn pleased with how it turned out - and I only had to rehoop to line it up twice!


BEAUTIFUL!!!!!  I absolutely LOVE it!  I can't wait to see it with the lanterns.  I think that is the best Rapunzel I have ever seen appliqued.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!!  Did I mention I love it?


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Carol, that is the prettiest embroidery I've seen!  I hope you'll offer it on your Etsy page, that's going on my wish list for sure!

I will admit to being lazy with thread tossing in my sewing room too, but I've got a trick my mom shared with me years ago, probably from chatting with friends like I have with you here.  I have a brand new, never used except for in my sewing room toilet brush.  All you have to do is run it over the carpet and it will pick up any stray threads.  Most of mine end up around the sewing machine chair, so I just sit there and brush around me before standing up.  It gets those little scraps of trimmed appliqué fabric too.  I try to do this regularly so the thread doesn't get wrapped up on the beater bar on my vacuum.

Those flip-flops are great.  I'd love to make some for Rebecca, but bows aren't my forte either.  That was always my mom's thing, I'd make the dresses, she'd make the matching bows.  I never realized the value of what I took for granted until I started buying them.


----------



## VBAndrea

Sorry -- duplicate post due to noncooperative internet!


----------



## DMGeurts

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I will admit to being lazy with thread tossing in my sewing room too, but I've got a trick my mom shared with me years ago, probably from chatting with friends like I have with you here.  I have a brand new, never used except for in my sewing room toilet brush.  All you have to do is run it over the carpet and it will pick up any stray threads.  Most of mine end up around the sewing machine chair, so I just sit there and brush around me before standing up.  It gets those little scraps of trimmed appliqué fabric too.  I try to do this regularly so the thread doesn't get wrapped up on the beater bar on my vacuum.



Excellent idea... I see a new toilet brush in my future!  

D~


----------



## Fruto76

princesskayla said:


> The flipflops are excellant. I love them. How did you make those bows? Is there a tuturial for then. That is one thing I have not mastered.


 I'm not really good at the bows either. Thats why the majority of them are ribbon spikes. They are very simple. Here's a tutorial I used 
http://ribbonspikes.wordpress.com/category/2-pinwheel-ribbon-spike-hair-bow-tutorial/



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> I love this!
> 
> I just finished my last extra time/overtime shift at work for this schedule. No more extra time for me! Yeah! The is the first I have been on here in a while. I don't think I will ever catch up. I have been able to catch up a little on FB.
> 
> I posted this picture on FB but thought you all might like to see it.
> Remember how I was working on Flynn & Rapunzel in the boat. I FINALLY got around to applique it on a piece of material. Now to just get the piece of the dress cut out so I can finish the dress and the applique. I have to hand applique some of the things. But overall - pretty darn pleased with how it turned out - and I only had to rehoop to line it up twice!


 Amazing! I cannot wait to see it with the lanterns. (And on a dress)  The flowers in her hair are GORGEOUS! It's my favorite scene from the movie, too! 



OhStuffandFluff said:


> Finally finished my son's Jedi Robe!!  He was so excited to be part of the Jedi crew and on his way to fight the dark side!!
> http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232fp539;9>nu=5;;3>54;>259>WSNRCG=33;8;7356334:nu0mrj
> 
> Here is the tunic that goes underneath . . .
> http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232fp539;7>nu=5;;3>54;>259>WSNRCG=33;8;694<234:nu0mrj
> 
> Here are my both of my kiddos. DD in her Leia costume made by grandma and DS in his Jedi outfit.  They made quite the pair fighting the dark side together!!
> http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232fp5399:>nu=5;;3>54;>259>WSNRCG=33;8;6464;34:nu0mrj


Awesome outfits. My son would flip for a robe like that. Did you use a pattern? 



dis4harley said:


> Oh my goodness.......I just finished my first rosetta...wow
> It took forever to figure out my ruffler. In fact it wouldnt work right, so I took a break. When I went back I dont think I did anything different but it worked.
> Then I used a very stiff batting instead of interfacing so it was a little harder to sew together because of thickness, but it turned out GREAT. It is for my dd13 and she loves it.
> 
> I also did an Alabama tutu outfit today for a friends baby shower next weekend.
> 
> I am now officially exhausted. Will try to post pics of everything tomorrow after church. Goodnight all


 Can't wait to see pictures! 




TinkerbelleMom said:


> Carol, that is the prettiest embroidery I've seen!  I hope you'll offer it on your Etsy page, that's going on my wish list for sure!
> 
> I will admit to being lazy with thread tossing in my sewing room too, but I've got a trick my mom shared with me years ago, probably from chatting with friends like I have with you here.  I have a brand new, never used except for in my sewing room toilet brush.  All you have to do is run it over the carpet and it will pick up any stray threads.  Most of mine end up around the sewing machine chair, so I just sit there and brush around me before standing up.  It gets those little scraps of trimmed appliqué fabric too.  I try to do this regularly so the thread doesn't get wrapped up on the beater bar on my vacuum.
> 
> Those flip-flops are great.  I'd love to make some for Rebecca, but bows aren't my forte either.  That was always my mom's thing, I'd make the dresses, she'd make the matching bows.  I never realized the value of what I took for granted until I started buying them.



Oh this is such a great tip! Ikea sells toilet brushes for a buck! I use a lint roller but I'm thinking the brush would pick up a lot more and it doesn't run out of sticky strips!  Thank you!


----------



## SallyfromDE

D - I meant to tell you that your AG Villian dress is awesome!! I think I see some doll sewing in my future. Since my kid is a tween now. I've been told she's too old for Princesses. But she has me working on some princess outfits for our trip. 



LuckyMamaInDE said:


> Loooooong time lurker, first time poster.  I've been sewing for a gazillion years (or it just seems like it)---I do window treatments for $, a lot of fancy Halloween and Ren. Faire-type costumes as well as sew cute clothes for our youngest dd11.  I'll have to post some pictures to establish my "thread cred" lol.
> 
> We're going to WDW in 2 weeks so that means I have to start sewing, right?  I'm making hand-appliqued shirts for Universal and perhaps another set of Disney shirts.  We already have 2 sets of tiedyes and 1 set of iPod-inspired Disney appliqued shirts but we can always use more!  Ds18 will still wear matchy-matchy shirts for me.
> 
> I want to make something for ME this trip and I'm eyeing the Rosetta bags everyone's been posting.  Does the bag stand upright on its own?  In other words, does it have an actual base pattern piece?  Any inside pockets?  I've got some bits of red Minnie dot left from things I've made for dd11 so I'd love to make a very Disneyish Rosetta.
> 
> Thanks!



Can't wait to see your work!! I did a RenFair outfit for my neice a few years ago. Came out passable. But she loved it. She always borrows from a friend. 
Do you sew on Swim fabric? I have a friend looking for a basic, no structure type swim suit. I don't do swim and told her I'd look for someone. Or do you know someone? BTW, I live around Prices Corner. 



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> I love this!
> 
> I just finished my last extra time/overtime shift at work for this schedule. No more extra time for me! Yeah! The is the first I have been on here in a while. I don't think I will ever catch up. I have been able to catch up a little on FB.
> 
> I posted this picture on FB but thought you all might like to see it.
> Remember how I was working on Flynn & Rapunzel in the boat. I FINALLY got around to applique it on a piece of material. Now to just get the piece of the dress cut out so I can finish the dress and the applique. I have to hand applique some of the things. But overall - pretty darn pleased with how it turned out - and I only had to rehoop to line it up twice!



This is amazing.  Rehoop? I stink at that. Someday, digitizing may be in my future.


----------



## aidansmommy

VBAndrea said:


> Your carpets look great so I think you made a wise choice in sewing   I love the outfit!  I especially like the colors in the fabric.  I actually like the length of the pillow case top -- it's more tunic like.  Super job!  DD is adorable too with her little pig tails, and ddog is cute too!



Thanks!  The more I look at it, the more I think I like it that length!  

I think I'll try my hand at those flip flops and head off to work!


----------



## PrincessMickey

So it's only been over a year since I've logged in, posted. I didn't post too often but I did lurk a lot then life got in the way and I have not had much spare time at all. I sewed a few things though so I will try to post pics of those later. I tried looking at my Walmart looking for the great deals and found one store actually did have fabric. I did find some Scooby Doo fabric on clearance so I picked that up. The other Walmart had the Creative Cuts but none of it was on clearance. I haven't gone to the last store but I know they only had an endcap of fabric so I didn't have much hope there. Anyway I hope to be able to post a little bit more and to sew a little more in the coming months. I have a lot of change taking place so we'll see what happens. I'm glad to be back and see everything you all have been making.


----------



## cogero

I have 2 more outfits completely finished for DD need to find my Point and shoot so I can take a couple pictures.

I have one more shirt I would like to get done before DH gets up but I am taking a break. My dining room table chairs are uncomfortable for sitting any amount of time.


----------



## cogero

Here are pictures of the 2 outfits I finished today.

Cars Outfit for Miss C. 





Pirate outfit. (I used Aimee's Tutorial for this but need to adjust my numbers because I wound up having to take a tuck in it.)


----------



## aboveH20

I can't believe how much time I spent last night making Dorrrine a pair of jammies, using the easy fit and bowling shirt patterns -- and I'm still not finished.  Originally I was going to make a matching outfit for Ginger, but I'm not sure that's the best use of my time.  I have three Popover's on the docket, too.  I went back and forth between thinking 'this is fun' and 'If you've got so much free time you should really get a paying job.'



littlepeppers said:


> I've been trying to fing time to post these Hoop Dee Doo pictures for you.  The girls got lots of attention from the girls in the cast.  They recieved two visits and they even remembered my girls names.



The outfits look great.  HDDR is always so much fun.



DMGeurts said:


> Cheryl!!!  You aren't supposed to let her read the board!  What were you thinking???  Poor Ginger.  Take her with to WDW - that's always the best therapy.
> 
> D~



*EXCELLENT* idea.  Now if I only had your address where I could send the bill . . . .



VBAndrea said:


> There is no way Ginger can read.  I bet Dorrrine can though and I have a feeling she was giving Ginger all the scoop.  Cheryl really should take ginger to Dis.  She failed to take her to the AG store and I don't think the day at the spa quite made up for up.  I think Cheryl had better start working on a wardrobe for character meals asap!



Well it's settled then.  Off to WDW we go.  I have the AK and Epcot dresses planned, still working on MK and HS.



DMGeurts said:


> I agree completely Andrea!  I think Ginger should have a custom outfit for every day + at least one sit-down character meal each day + a seperate custom outfit for each character meal...  Also, I think that Cheryl should have a coordinating pillowcase dress to go with each of Ginger's.  And don't forget about the matching Rosettas for each outfit.  That might _begin_ to make up for all the preferential treatment lately.
> 
> D~



I could be whipping up a lot of pillowcases and Rosettas if our Walmart (any of the 3 I've checked) could have a going out of business sale.



Meshell2002 said:


> jersey typically has a higher poly content but it has a dressier look and drape (most of those r line dry)....interlock is stretcher....if u r making tshirts or neckbands I would get cotton interlock or rib knit.
> 
> fabric.com has a great selection of knits....and lots of coupon codes. most of their stuff is well described as 2 way for 4 way knit....2 way is ok for apparel and 4 way is for dance/ swim wear....2 way is easier to sew.



How do you know that stuff?



tricia said:


> And here is an Olivia I made for a friends daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alli olivia by tricialee22, on Flickr



That looks soooo comfy.



Fruto76 said:


> My dd15 wanted a purse and so I told her I would make one if she helped.  She can't cut fabric to save her life, other than that she did ok. She picked the fabrics...first item made from the new stash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I shared these here. Some flip flops and crayon roll up's I did for Madison's BigGive



I joined the tote bag club a couple months ago; I may have to see about membership in the Rosetta sub group.  Your bag is fabulous.  The flipflops and crayon rollups are great, too.  (Whoops, didn't mean to delete the flip flop photo.)



princesskayla said:


> It has been awhile since I lurked among the disboutiquers but I am back! I got way to busy working 7 days a week to even think about sewing much less keeping up with this thread. Fast forward 7 months and I have now moved to Alaska, I am only working 2 weeks a month and I make more money. Yeah! I have finally got my sewing room in order and have started to sew again. I signed up for the two big gives currently going and I am working on those outfits as I type. I forgot how much fun this group is and how much I enjoyed reading and looking at all the wonderful creations. Here is a picture of my very last outfit I made, 3 months ago...



Very nice.



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> 
> So, I met Kate today!! She is doing very well! She especially loves her big brother Ryan and will look for him when she gets upset. I haven't gotten the chance to hold her or play with her yet because all her cousins are hoggin her!! So, Im hoping maybe tomorrow on the beach I'll get some Kate time!!
> 
> Its SO HOT here at the beach - the bad thing is that the extreme heat caused cold water upwelling so the water is only 60 degrees So its actually painful to get in the water!!!! I got in once today, but thats all I could do - my body went numb!!!



Hooray that you got to meet Kate.  Bummer about the hot beach and cold water.  Sometimes beach humidity  - on top of the temps - can be overwhelming.



aidansmommy said:


> We went to a late night flea market tonight in search of anything disney.  Of course, you put disney on anything and there goes the pricetag!  We did find a cute Snow White doll for Miss Anya and some vintage pillowcases to dye and turn into dresses or skirts(not disney)!
> 
> So here's what I did today (instead of cleaning the carpets...).....



Sewing is always better than cleaning.  Cleaning is temporary, but sewing can have a multi-generational impact.  Thirty years from now your granddaughter may be wearing the same outfit and you'll be looking at it and photos of your daughter.  Sure beats cleaning!



dis4harley said:


> Oh my goodness.......I just finished my first rosetta...wow
> It took forever to figure out my ruffler. In fact it wouldnt work right, so I took a break. When I went back I dont think I did anything different but it worked.
> Then I used a very stiff batting instead of interfacing so it was a little harder to sew together because of thickness, but it turned out GREAT. It is for my dd13 and she loves it.
> 
> I also did an Alabama tutu outfit today for a friends baby shower next weekend.
> 
> I am now officially exhausted. Will try to post pics of everything tomorrow after church. Goodnight all



Can't wait to see the results of your labors.



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> I posted this picture on FB but thought you all might like to see it.
> Remember how I was working on Flynn & Rapunzel in the boat. I FINALLY got around to applique it on a piece of material. Now to just get the piece of the dress cut out so I can finish the dress and the applique. I have to hand applique some of the things. But overall - pretty darn pleased with how it turned out - and I only had to rehoop to line it up twice!



 Wow.  I don't know what else to say.



VBAndrea said:


> The water sounds awful -- I would never go in if it were that cold.  We had a cold front come in last night -- it suddenly went from 105 to 85 so I quickly ran outside and mowed.  I wanted to sew, but I really needed to mow.  Then since it got cool enough outside my sister called to tell me she was going to take ds to a baseball game.  I had one hour notice.  WARNING:  You can not make two children dinner, take care of a sick dh, and get a shirt appliqued for a baseball game in one hour.  I might have been able to do it but I had problems lining up one of my tiny scraps for the applique and had to take it out.  When my sister arrived to pick up ds all that was left was the outline of the baseball, but it didn't get done.  The stadium is about 15 miles from our house and in the second inning a monsoon hit and the game was called.  It didn't rain here at all.  So ds will have his shirt for whenever they use their rain date tickets.







TinkerbelleMom said:


> I will admit to being lazy with thread tossing in my sewing room too, but I've got a trick my mom shared with me years ago, probably from chatting with friends like I have with you here.  I have a brand new, never used except for in my sewing room toilet brush.  All you have to do is run it over the carpet and it will pick up any stray threads.  Most of mine end up around the sewing machine chair, so I just sit there and brush around me before standing up.  It gets those little scraps of trimmed appliqué fabric too.  I try to do this regularly so the thread doesn't get wrapped up on the beater bar on my vacuum.



That's a great tip.

I'll repeat one I learned here that I've used a couple times lately.  _Before washing new fabric serge or zigzag the cut edges.  It keeps the stray strings to a minimum._



DMGeurts said:


> Excellent idea... I see a new toilet brush in my future!
> 
> D~



I can send you one of mine that I don't use too often -- wait, do you think it should be _brand_ new or just new to you?


----------



## tricia

Aidansmommy - very cute outfit. She could easily wear the dress without the easy fits for now.

Squirrel - I use 1/4 inch I think.

Ohstuffandfluff - the Jedi outfit is just gorgeous.  

Carol - the appliqué looks gorgeous.

Chiara - love the new outfits.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

cogero said:


> Here are pictures of the 2 outfits I finished today.
> 
> Cars Outfit for Miss C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate outfit. (I used Aimee's Tutorial for this but need to adjust my numbers because I wound up having to take a tuck in it.)



THese are great!  I think I even have that cars material!  Love the pirate minnie embroiedry


----------



## DMGeurts

SallyfromDE said:


> D - I meant to tell you that your AG Villian dress is awesome!! I think I see some doll sewing in my future. Since my kid is a tween now. I've been told she's too old for Princesses. But she has me working on some princess outfits for our trip.



Thank you so much!



cogero said:


> Here are pictures of the 2 outfits I finished today.
> 
> Cars Outfit for Miss C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate outfit. (I used Aimee's Tutorial for this but need to adjust my numbers because I wound up having to take a tuck in it.)



These turned out great!



aboveH20 said:


> I can't believe how much time I spent last night making Dorrrine a pair of jammies, using the easy fit and bowling shirt patterns -- and I'm still not finished.  Originally I was going to make a matching outfit for Ginger, but I'm not sure that's the best use of my time.  I have three Popover's on the docket, too.  I went back and forth between thinking 'this is fun' and 'If you've got so much free time you should really get a paying job.'



If you had a paying job, you could probably afford to buy my address from Andrea...  




aboveH20 said:


> *EXCELLENT* idea.  Now if I only had your address where I could send the bill . . . .



See above.




aboveH20 said:


> Well it's settled then.  Off to WDW we go.  I have the AK and Epcot dresses planned, still working on MK and HS.



Oooh - I am so excited.  You should meet Mr. Pibb in front of the castle so Ginger can fall in love.  You should make her a dress for that occasion.



aboveH20 said:


> I'll repeat one I learned here that I've used a couple times lately.  _Before washing new fabric serge or zigzag the cut edges.  It keeps the stray strings to a minimum._



I just put my fabric in with DH dress clothes for work...  That way all the treads stick to his shirts, and I know he is thinking of me all day when he is picking the threads off.  



aboveH20 said:


> I can send you one of mine that I don't use too often -- wait, do you think it should be _brand_ new or just new to you?



You are waaay too kind Cheryl.  You'll have to send it to Andrea first, since you can't afford to buy my address yet...  maybe she'll pass it on?  

D~


----------



## RMAMom

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> I love this!
> 
> I just finished my last extra time/overtime shift at work for this schedule. No more extra time for me! Yeah! The is the first I have been on here in a while. I don't think I will ever catch up. I have been able to catch up a little on FB.
> 
> I posted this picture on FB but thought you all might like to see it.
> Remember how I was working on Flynn & Rapunzel in the boat. I FINALLY got around to applique it on a piece of material. Now to just get the piece of the dress cut out so I can finish the dress and the applique. I have to hand applique some of the things. But overall - pretty darn pleased with how it turned out - and I only had to rehoop to line it up twice!



I have been popping in to your Etsy everyone in a while to see if it was in there ever since you posted the picture of it in progress. It is just gorgeous! Please, please, please tell me your planning to sell it, my Grand Daughter would love it!


----------



## Blyssfull

Everything is so cute! I love the flip flops... thank you SO! much for sharing the tut!

I think cleaning is overrated too! The pillowcase dress and daughter are super cute.. and carpets just get dirty again anyways. 

Chiara- Love the outfits...and your daughter is so beautiful.

I have a couple* questions* I need advice on...


We go back to school August 1st.. I've bought a lunch tote and a book bag I'd like to monogram... what type of stabilizer do you guys suggest? 

Also, when doing appliques... do you keep the color chart on your computer while you do them or print them out and keep them in a folder. I did a Tangled applique today (this was my first type changing thread and so forth) and the screen is so small how do you make sure you know which part is next?

Thanks for the help.

*Enabler Alert:* Target has their girl's shirts and spaghetti strapped tank tops for $4 this week.


----------



## dianemom2

Blyssfull said:


> Everything is so cute! I love the flip flops... thank you SO! much for sharing the tut!
> 
> I think cleaning is overrated too! The pillowcase dress and daughter are super cute.. and carpets just get dirty again anyways.
> 
> Chiara- Love the outfits...and your daughter is so beautiful.
> 
> I have a couple* questions* I need advice on...
> 
> 
> We go back to school August 1st.. I've bought a lunch tote and a book bag I'd like to monogram... what type of stabilizer do you guys suggest?
> 
> Also, when doing appliques... do you keep the color chart on your computer while you do them or print them out and keep them in a folder. I did a Tangled applique today (this was my first type changing thread and so forth) and the screen is so small how do you make sure you know which part is next?
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> *Enabler Alert:* Target has their girl's shirts and spaghetti strapped tank tops for $4 this week.



Last year I did a backpack (for religious school) with her name on it.  I used sticky tear away stabilizer and it worked great.  Of course, I had picked up the backpack for $2.99 on a back to school sale so I wasn't too concerned that I might ruin it.  However it worked out great.  I like using the sticky stabilizer because I didn't want to have to try and hoop the thick material of the backpack.  If you are doing a lunchbox, I am not sure how that will work.  Will it mess up the insulation on the lunchbox if you monogram it?

When I had my small machine for appliques I did print out the color change sheet and keep it with me when I was appliqueing something.  That helped me keep my colors organized.


----------



## woodkins

squirrel said:


> Question:
> What size elastic do you use on a Vida?  1/4" or 1/2"?
> 
> It's close to being done!



I used 1/4 inch elastic under the arms on the Vida's I made for my dd. She has sensory issues, so the less bulk the better. It worked great.


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> Here are pictures of the 2 outfits I finished today.
> 
> Cars Outfit for Miss C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate outfit. (I used Aimee's Tutorial for this but need to adjust my numbers because I wound up having to take a tuck in it.)


I love both outfits!  The skirts looks good so your tuck seems to have worked.  



DMGeurts said:


> If you had a paying job, you could probably afford to buy my address from Andrea...  And if she would ever get around to purchasing your address then I wouldn't have to worry about figuring out how to sell on etsy and could just put that $$$$ toward Big Give outfits instead.  A win-win for all of us
> 
> 
> I just put my fabric in with DH dress clothes for work...  That way all the treads stick to his shirts, and I know he is thinking of me all day when he is picking the threads off.  Thank goodness my drink is upstairs and I just came down for a quick break from ironing otherwise I would have just spit my soda all over my new computer!
> 
> 
> You are waaay too kind Cheryl.  You'll have to send it to Andrea first, since you can't afford to buy my address yet...  maybe she'll pass it on?  I will only allow the brush to enter my house if the toilet scrubber (AKA Cheryl) comes with it.  It would help  if she would bring a dust rag and floor mop as well.  And my dd keeps getting her sticky fingers all over the kitchen counters and appliances, so add that to your cleaning list as well.  You may bring Ginger and Dorrine to help.
> 
> D~





Blyssfull said:


> I have a couple* questions* I need advice on...
> 
> We go back to school August 1st.. I've bought a lunch tote and a book bag I'd like to monogram... what type of stabilizer do you guys suggest?
> 
> Also, when doing appliques... do you keep the color chart on your computer while you do them or print them out and keep them in a folder. I did a Tangled applique today (this was my first type changing thread and so forth) and the screen is so small how do you make sure you know which part is next?
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> *Enabler Alert:* Target has their girl's shirts and spaghetti strapped tank tops for $4 this week.


I can't help with the book bag because I've never done one and I can't even begin to imagine how to monogram a lunch tote.  I just plan on making new luggage tags for my kid's new lunch boxes, though I would love to pretty up dd's some how.  They are just plain gray.  It was the only color they had that came with a decent thermos.  I can no longer find the thermoses I used for their drinks last year and I really prefer new thermoses b/c I feel I can never get them clean enough.  My only thought was to maybe make dd a pretty strap for her box and then the luggage tag and maybe something cute to attach as a zipper pull.  Her luggage tag will have her name embroidered on it as it's required by law in VA.

For the appliques it just depends on what I am doing.  For something basic I sometimes glance at the color chart.  For example, last night I did a shirt with two baseball bats and a baseball that had just three colors and two fabrics.  I previewed the color chart for an idea of what order things would go in, but it was simple so I didn't print it out.  For Heathersue's designs I have never printed out a color chart, but I have done just basic ones thus far.  For anything fill I always print out the color chart.  Embroidery Library is where I get my fill designs from and you can even print out the chart prior to buying a design.  So to answer your question, for simple things no color chart but for more complex ones or more color changes I always print the chart.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I was a good girl today and cleaned my sewing room before moving in the new tenant.  Her name is BettyAnne, and she's a Bernina 1230.  She's in great shape, and I'm already in love.  I can't decide what my first project will be, but I probably should finish some of the UFO's I found when cleaning.  






This is the serger I said I'd help him take care of.  I know I'll probably get in trouble because of selling rules, so I won't post anything more than the pic here and say it's a White Superlock 534.


----------



## squirrel

Here is the almost finished Vida.  

Opinions needed-How should I finish the bottom edge?  The Vida is made long so I can't add ruffle.  I have white bias tape, I could go and get another color.  I could also just hem.

I will have to head over to my niece's house so I can measure the elastic part.  Is it supose to fit right next to the body?  or leave a little loose?


----------



## DMGeurts

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I was a good girl today and cleaned my sewing room before moving in the new tenant.  Her name is BettyAnne, and she's a Bernina 1230.  She's in great shape, and I'm already in love.  I can't decide what my first project will be, but I probably should finish some of the UFO's I found when cleaning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the serger I said I'd help him take care of.  I know I'll probably get in trouble because of selling rules, so I won't post anything more than the pic here and say it's a White Superlock 534.



THose are awesome machines!!  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

squirrel said:


> Here is the almost finished Vida.
> 
> Opinions needed-How should I finish the bottom edge?  The Vida is made long so I can't add ruffle.  I have white bias tape, I could go and get another color.  I could also just hem.
> 
> I will have to head over to my niece's house so I can measure the elastic part.  Is it supose to fit right next to the body?  or leave a little loose?



This is amazing!  I just love how it turned out.  What about soome big braided ric-rac at the bottom?

D~


----------



## sparks19

Hello   I've been a lurker but haven't really posted because I don't sew lol

BUT you are such a creative group I needed some advice and figured this would be the place to go 

My hubby wants a camoflauge mickey ears hat for our trip.  it appears there is no such thing LOL so I figured I could probably make one but I honestly don't know where to start

he wears baseball caps a lot so I was going to get a camoflauge ball cap and then make ears and stick them on BUT I'm kind of at a loss as to what I should make the ears out of.

Also what kind of glue I should use... but I guess that depends on what material the ears are.

Any ideas?

TIA


----------



## cogero

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I was a good girl today and cleaned my sewing room before moving in the new tenant.  Her name is BettyAnne, and she's a Bernina 1230.  She's in great shape, and I'm already in love.  I can't decide what my first project will be, but I probably should finish some of the UFO's I found when cleaning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the serger I said I'd help him take care of.  I know I'll probably get in trouble because of selling rules, so I won't post anything more than the pic here and say it's a White Superlock 534.



Great Machines. Can't wait to see what you make.



squirrel said:


> Here is the almost finished Vida.
> 
> Opinions needed-How should I finish the bottom edge?  The Vida is made long so I can't add ruffle.  I have white bias tape, I could go and get another color.  I could also just hem.
> 
> I will have to head over to my niece's house so I can measure the elastic part.  Is it supose to fit right next to the body?  or leave a little loose?



This is great. I have no suggestions since I have never made a vida.


Here is the last outfit I finished today. This is for the Boy since I am always calling him a Goofy Goober.


----------



## livndisney

sparks19 said:


> Hello   I've been a lurker but haven't really posted because I don't sew lol
> 
> BUT you are such a creative group I needed some advice and figured this would be the place to go
> 
> My hubby wants a camoflauge mickey ears hat for our trip.  it appears there is no such thing LOL so I figured I could probably make one but I honestly don't know where to start
> 
> he wears baseball caps a lot so I was going to get a camoflauge ball cap and then make ears and stick them on BUT I'm kind of at a loss as to what I should make the ears out of.
> 
> Also what kind of glue I should use... but I guess that depends on what material the ears are.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> TIA



I saw some snap on ears at DTD. I can run over there this week and get the info in you like. Then all you would need to do is stitch the ears to the basball hat or apply the other side in the snap to the hat. (You can buy a tool at Joanns)

Or you can just use black felt and stitch them to the hat. I would use atleast 2-3 layers of felt to give the ears a little stability.


----------



## sparks19

livndisney said:


> I saw some snap on ears at DTD. I can run over there this week and get the info in you like. Then all you would need to do is stitch the ears to the basball hat or apply the other side in the snap to the hat. (You can buy a tool at Joanns)
> 
> Or you can just use black felt and stitch them to the hat. I would use atleast 2-3 layers of felt to give the ears a little stability.



You know I was thinking about those snap on ears.  that would be amazing if you could do that   I think that would work out perfectly.

Thank you


----------



## harleykarolynmom

the pillow case shirt I go the pillow case at goodwill for $1









Skirt I made from jean pant legs that my sisters girl scouts made purses out of waist part







the whole outfit together
total cost about $2


----------



## harleykarolynmom

another skirt I did can you all tell I have been bitten by the sewing bug it is so fun to go to goodwill and invision what you can make from it


----------



## mkwj

squirrel said:


> Here is the almost finished Vida.
> 
> Opinions needed-How should I finish the bottom edge?  The Vida is made long so I can't add ruffle.  I have white bias tape, I could go and get another color.  I could also just hem.
> 
> I will have to head over to my niece's house so I can measure the elastic part.  Is it supose to fit right next to the body?  or leave a little loose?



This turned out really cute.  I think I would use orange bias tap.


----------



## ncmomof2

I have finally started sewing for our DW trip coming up!  I have 18 dresses to make in the next two months or so.  Here are three:





















I am pleased with how they turned out!  The Peter Pan one was a little more complicated than I had hoped.  I wanted to use the big Tink picture that is on the panel but it didn't cut right so I had to figure out how to use the smaller pictures.  I am working on DD2's version now.  I hope to get it and two more completed this week before we head to Colorado for a week on Sat.  My husband wanted to get away from the Texas heat for awhile!


----------



## cogero

ncmomof2 said:


> I have finally started sewing for our DW trip coming up!  I have 18 dresses to make in the next two months or so.  Here are three:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased with how they turned out!  The Peter Pan one was a little more complicated than I had hoped.  I wanted to use the big Tink picture that is on the panel but it didn't cut right so I had to figure out how to use the smaller pictures.  I am working on DD2's version now.  I hope to get it and two more completed this week before we head to Colorado for a week on Sat.  My husband wanted to get away from the Texas heat for awhile!



This is adorable.



harleykarolynmom said:


> the pillow case shirt I go the pillow case at goodwill for $1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt I made from jean pant legs that my sisters girl scouts made purses out of waist part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the whole outfit together
> total cost about $2



love it



harleykarolynmom said:


> another skirt I did can you all tell I have been bitten by the sewing bug it is so fun to go to goodwill and invision what you can make from it



great job


----------



## VBAndrea

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I was a good girl today and cleaned my sewing room before moving in the new tenant.  Her name is BettyAnne, and she's a Bernina 1230.  She's in great shape, and I'm already in love.  I can't decide what my first project will be, but I probably should finish some of the UFO's I found when cleaning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the serger I said I'd help him take care of.  I know I'll probably get in trouble because of selling rules, so I won't post anything more than the pic here and say it's a White Superlock 534.


Betty Ann looks like a work horse!  I'm sure you will get a lot of use out of her.  The serger probably sews like a dream too.  



squirrel said:


> Here is the almost finished Vida.
> 
> Opinions needed-How should I finish the bottom edge?  The Vida is made long so I can't add ruffle.  I have white bias tape, I could go and get another color.  I could also just hem.
> 
> I will have to head over to my niece's house so I can measure the elastic part.  Is it supose to fit right next to the body?  or leave a little loose?


I usually leave the elastic a bit on the loose side.  The Vida is very forgiving though.  Looser just makes it wearable for longer.  My dd so far has had two years wear out of the vidas I've made her.

Hemming or bias tape would look good.  I made a Vida a bit long once as well and put a really tiny ruffle on the bottom and it looked really cute.




sparks19 said:


> Hello   I've been a lurker but haven't really posted because I don't sew lol
> 
> BUT you are such a creative group I needed some advice and figured this would be the place to go
> 
> My hubby wants a camoflauge mickey ears hat for our trip.  it appears there is no such thing LOL so I figured I could probably make one but I honestly don't know where to start
> 
> he wears baseball caps a lot so I was going to get a camoflauge ball cap and then make ears and stick them on BUT I'm kind of at a loss as to what I should make the ears out of.
> 
> Also what kind of glue I should use... but I guess that depends on what material the ears are.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> TIA


If you make them out of fabric you can out curtain hooks in them that would kind of make them stand up.  I can't really explain what they look like other than that my mom gave me a pair to use when I made cheetah ears for dd once.


cogero said:


> Here is the last outfit I finished today. This is for the Boy since I am always calling him a Goofy Goober.


He's going to look adorable in that!  You've really been getting a lot done!



harleykarolynmom said:


> the pillow case shirt I go the pillow case at goodwill for $1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt I made from jean pant legs that my sisters girl scouts made purses out of waist part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the whole outfit together
> total cost about $2


Great pillow case find!  And I really like the stripwork skirt with the different denims -- that's a great idea.



harleykarolynmom said:


> another skirt I did can you all tell I have been bitten by the sewing bug it is so fun to go to goodwill and invision what you can make from it


Cute as well!



ncmomof2 said:


> I have finally started sewing for our DW trip coming up!  I have 18 dresses to make in the next two months or so.  Here are three:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased with how they turned out!  The Peter Pan one was a little more complicated than I had hoped.  I wanted to use the big Tink picture that is on the panel but it didn't cut right so I had to figure out how to use the smaller pictures.  I am working on DD2's version now.  I hope to get it and two more completed this week before we head to Colorado for a week on Sat.  My husband wanted to get away from the Texas heat for awhile!


The poohs look great -- the red in the shirt is so small that it coordinates just fine with the pink in the skirts of the dresses.  The Tink turned out great!  I have a bunch of those panels as well that I have yet to do anything with.  

I can't believe you have that many dresses to make in such a short time!  Good luck!  

Oh, and I love your little's one curls -- my dd had hair like that when she was little.


----------



## dis4harley

Here is the Alabama tutu outfit.


----------



## dis4harley

Here is some stuff I did for a baby shower.


----------



## dis4harley

A dress for dd13












And finally!!!!


----------



## turtlegirl25

My girly girls have recently gotten into Star Wars.  They've only seen the 1978-1983 movies as that is all my parents own on VHS.    Anyways, I thought it would be fun have Star Wars t-shirts for them to wear to Hollywood Studios.  I can't find anything that is somewhat gender neutral.  Only boys.  So, I was going to print on iron-on paper and create my own.  *Any tricks to using this?*

Any other ideas?


----------



## mommyof2princesses

squirrel said:


> Here is the almost finished Vida.
> 
> Opinions needed-How should I finish the bottom edge?  The Vida is made long so I can't add ruffle.  I have white bias tape, I could go and get another color.  I could also just hem.
> 
> I will have to head over to my niece's house so I can measure the elastic part.  Is it supose to fit right next to the body?  or leave a little loose?



I personally like to just hem them myself.  They are so embelished, that I don't want to take away from the dress!  But I can also see adding some ric rac over the hem!  By the way, it is coming out great!



cogero said:


> Here is the last outfit I finished today. This is for the Boy since I am always calling him a Goofy Goober.



Cute.  Love the material you used for the shorts!



harleykarolynmom said:


> the whole outfit together
> total cost about $2



How cute!  And what a great deal!  A new $2 outfit!



harleykarolynmom said:


> another skirt I did can you all tell I have been bitten by the sewing bug it is so fun to go to goodwill and invision what you can make from it



Very pretty!  Be careful, once you start sewing it gets very addicting!



ncmomof2 said:


> I have finally started sewing for our DW trip coming up!  I have 18 dresses to make in the next two months or so.  Here are three:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased with how they turned out!  The Peter Pan one was a little more complicated than I had hoped.  I wanted to use the big Tink picture that is on the panel but it didn't cut right so I had to figure out how to use the smaller pictures.  I am working on DD2's version now.  I hope to get it and two more completed this week before we head to Colorado for a week on Sat.  My husband wanted to get away from the Texas heat for awhile!



Love them all!  The pooh ones are so pretty, and love all the ruffles on the peter pan vida!  I have those panels too and am hoping to get that coordinating fabric soon.



dis4harley said:


> Here is the Alabama tutu outfit.



How sweet!



dis4harley said:


> Here is some stuff I did for a baby shower.





dis4harley said:


> A dress for dd13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally!!!!


You have been really busy!  I just love that dress and matching Rosetta bag!  That has become my new favorite pattern!


----------



## princesskayla

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> I love this!



That is awsome. What program did you use to digitilize it? That is going to be my next learning activity. I have alot of downtime at work that I can be on a computer. How did you learn? 



cogero said:


> Here are pictures of the 2 outfits I finished today.
> 
> Cars Outfit for Miss C.



I loke both of them, the cars one is very cute. 



squirrel said:


>



I would add orange bias tape. Very cute. 



sparks19 said:


> My hubby wants a camoflauge mickey ears hat for our trip.  it appears there is no such thing LOL so I figured I could probably make one but I honestly don't know where to start
> 
> he wears baseball caps a lot so I was going to get a camoflauge ball cap and then make ears and stick them on BUT I'm kind of at a loss as to what I should make the ears out of.
> 
> TIA



I would get fusible fleece - It should be stiff enough that it will stand up and you can use an iron to attach the fabric. I would use E600 glue. I am not sure how that will work but that is what I would try first. 



harleykarolynmom said:


> the whole outfit together
> total cost about $2



very thirfty - I love a bargin and it is so cute. 



ncmomof2 said:


> I have finally started sewing for our DW trip coming up!  I have 18 dresses to make in the next two months or so.  Here are three:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased with how they turned out!  The Peter Pan one was a little more complicated than I had hoped.  I wanted to use the big Tink picture that is on the panel but it didn't cut right so I had to figure out how to use the smaller pictures.  I am working on DD2's version now.  I hope to get it and two more completed this week before we head to Colorado for a week on Sat.  My husband wanted to get away from the Texas heat for awhile!



How sweet - the work on the Peter Pan outfit paid off - It is great. 



dis4harley said:


> Here is the Alabama tutu outfit.



How sweet - I also like the dress for your daughter and the bag!


----------



## Meshell2002

princesskayla said:


> It has been awhile since I lurked among the disboutiquers but I am back! I got way to busy working 7 days a week to even think about sewing much less keeping up with this thread. Fast forward 7 months and I have now moved to Alaska, I am only working 2 weeks a month and I make more money. Yeah! I have finally got my sewing room in order and have started to sew again. I signed up for the two big gives currently going and I am working on those outfits as I type. I forgot how much fun this group is and how much I enjoyed reading and looking at all the wonderful creations. Here is a picture of my very last outfit I made, 3 months ago...



Love the thomas set! DD plays with all of DS trains! he's moved on to batman.



aidansmommy said:


> So here's what I did today (instead of cleaning the carpets...).....



Cute and cutie! worth not cleaning carpets.



OhStuffandFluff said:


> Finally finished my son's Jedi Robe!!  He was so excited to be part of the Jedi crew and on his way to fight the dark side!!
> http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232fp539;9>nu=5;;3>54;>259>WSNRCG=33;8;7356334:nu0mrj
> 
> Here is the tunic that goes underneath . . .
> http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232fp539;7>nu=5;;3>54;>259>WSNRCG=33;8;694<234:nu0mrj
> 
> Here are my both of my kiddos. DD in her Leia costume made by grandma and DS in his Jedi outfit.  They made quite the pair fighting the dark side together!!
> http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232fp5399:>nu=5;;3>54;>259>WSNRCG=33;8;6464;34:nu0mrj



Looks great! very authentic robe! 



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> I love this!
> 
> I just finished my last extra time/overtime shift at work for this schedule. No more extra time for me! Yeah! The is the first I have been on here in a while. I don't think I will ever catch up. I have been able to catch up a little on FB.
> 
> I posted this picture on FB but thought you all might like to see it.
> Remember how I was working on Flynn & Rapunzel in the boat. I FINALLY got around to applique it on a piece of material. Now to just get the piece of the dress cut out so I can finish the dress and the applique. I have to hand applique some of the things. But overall - pretty darn pleased with how it turned out - and I only had to rehoop to line it up twice!



Lovely...I havn't seen a lot with Flynn and Rapunzel



cogero said:


> Here are pictures of the 2 outfits I finished today.
> 
> Cars Outfit for Miss C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate outfit. (I used Aimee's Tutorial for this but need to adjust my numbers because I wound up having to take a tuck in it.)



Love both....especially the pirate outfit! I couldn't find the tutorial in post one...where is it up?



aboveH20 said:


> I lost the quote but you asked how I knew about the different knits.....I had a roomate that was in fashion design school before she went to marketing (we sewed together on some things)....can you imagine shopping with her? I'm a jeans & tshirt kind of girl. She did however confirm my love of black.
> 
> 
> 
> TinkerbelleMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was a good girl today and cleaned my sewing room before moving in the new tenant.  Her name is BettyAnne, and she's a Bernina 1230.  She's in great shape, and I'm already in love.  I can't decide what my first project will be, but I probably should finish some of the UFO's I found when cleaning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love!  Did you get the knee lifter attachment? I can't live without mine...I'm so used to it now I wish my serger had one.
> 
> 
> 
> squirrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the almost finished Vida.
> 
> Opinions needed-How should I finish the bottom edge?  The Vida is made long so I can't add ruffle.  I have white bias tape, I could go and get another color.  I could also just hem.
> 
> I will have to head over to my niece's house so I can measure the elastic part.  Is it supose to fit right next to the body?  or leave a little loose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pretty. I second the orange trim for the hem.
> 
> 
> 
> harleykarolynmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> another skirt I did can you all tell I have been bitten by the sewing bug it is so fun to go to goodwill and invision what you can make from it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its all cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ncmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have finally started sewing for our DW trip coming up!  I have 18 dresses to make in the next two months or so.  Here are three:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased with how they turned out!  The Peter Pan one was a little more complicated than I had hoped.  I wanted to use the big Tink picture that is on the panel but it didn't cut right so I had to figure out how to use the smaller pictures.  I am working on DD2's version now.  I hope to get it and two more completed this week before we head to Colorado for a week on Sat.  My husband wanted to get away from the Texas heat for awhile!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ones that drive us crazy are usually the best! Tinkerbell is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> dis4harley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Alabama tutu outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like this but it would be better with a Tiger and orange/ navy tulle
> 
> Enabler Alert: Notions Wall is 50% off at JA this week....stock up on stabilizer and needles and elastic and H&B
Click to expand...


----------



## dianemom2

squirrel said:


> Here is the almost finished Vida.
> 
> Opinions needed-How should I finish the bottom edge?  The Vida is made long so I can't add ruffle.  I have white bias tape, I could go and get another color.  I could also just hem.
> 
> I will have to head over to my niece's house so I can measure the elastic part.  Is it supose to fit right next to the body?  or leave a little loose?


This looks adorable.  I think that I would just hem it.  It looks great as it is so I don't think it needs anything added to it.




TinkerbelleMom said:


> I was a good girl today and cleaned my sewing room before moving in the new tenant.  Her name is BettyAnne, and she's a Bernina 1230.  She's in great shape, and I'm already in love.  I can't decide what my first project will be, but I probably should finish some of the UFO's I found when cleaning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the serger I said I'd help him take care of.  I know I'll probably get in trouble because of selling rules, so I won't post anything more than the pic here and say it's a White Superlock 534.


The Bernina looks awesome.  I will bet it lasts and lasts!  I think you should have no problem finding somebody who wants that serger!




cogero said:


> Great Machines. Can't wait to see what you make.
> 
> 
> 
> This is great. I have no suggestions since I have never made a vida.
> 
> 
> Here is the last outfit I finished today. This is for the Boy since I am always calling him a Goofy Goober.


I love the Goofy outfit!  I think Goofy is so cute.  I also love the things you posted earlier in the day that you had made for your DD.




ncmomof2 said:


> I have finally started sewing for our DW trip coming up!  I have 18 dresses to make in the next two months or so.  Here are three:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased with how they turned out!  The Peter Pan one was a little more complicated than I had hoped.  I wanted to use the big Tink picture that is on the panel but it didn't cut right so I had to figure out how to use the smaller pictures.  I am working on DD2's version now.  I hope to get it and two more completed this week before we head to Colorado for a week on Sat.  My husband wanted to get away from the Texas heat for awhile!



The dresses look fantastic! I especially like the Peter Pan dress.  I hope that you find some relief from the heat in Colorado!



dis4harley said:


> Here is some stuff I did for a baby shower.





dis4harley said:


> A dress for dd13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally!!!!



I love all the different things you've made.  You sure have been busy!


----------



## VBAndrea

dis4harley said:


> Here is the Alabama tutu outfit.


Adorable!



dis4harley said:


> Here is some stuff I did for a baby shower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


The ducky bib is my favorite!  I really like the hat too -- it's perfect for an infant ~ looks so comfy!



dis4harley said:


> A dress for dd13


I love the dress!  What pattern is that?  I would so wear that!  Not sure about a zipper though -- I think we had to do one in junior high home ec so if I could do it then I certainly should be able to now.  I think my mom can do zippers -- I guess I should have her show me before she forgets how!

That's an awesome Rosetta as well!



Meshell2002 said:


> Enabler Alert: Notions Wall is 50% off at JA this week....stock up on stabilizer and needles and elastic and H&B


I have to look at my ad -- I also got an e-mail for a 20% off everything (assume it includes sales -- must go look -- that starts Thursday.  It went to my spam folder so thankfully I checked it today.


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> If you had a paying job, you could probably afford to buy my address from Andrea...
> 
> D~



Well, it's settled then.  Let me just get my typewriter and carbon paper out of the basement so I can do me up a bunch of resumes.



cogero said:


> Here are pictures of the 2 outfits I finished today.
> 
> Cars Outfit for Miss C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate outfit. (I used Aimee's Tutorial for this but need to adjust my numbers because I wound up having to take a tuck in it.)



I see you've planned ahead for warm weather -- good thinking!   The outfits look great.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I was a good girl today and cleaned my sewing room before moving in the new tenant.  Her name is BettyAnne, and she's a Bernina 1230.  She's in great shape, and I'm already in love.  I can't decide what my first project will be, but I probably should finish some of the UFO's I found when cleaning.



Wow!  BettyAnne came with a boat load of hardware.  You'll have fun seeing what everything does.



squirrel said:


> Here is the almost finished Vida.
> 
> Opinions needed-How should I finish the bottom edge?  The Vida is made long so I can't add ruffle.  I have white bias tape, I could go and get another color.  I could also just hem.
> 
> I will have to head over to my niece's house so I can measure the elastic part.  Is it supose to fit right next to the body?  or leave a little loose?



It is SO cute.  I'm sure whatever you decide will be just what it needs.



cogero said:


> Here is the last outfit I finished today. This is for the Boy since I am always calling him a Goofy Goober.



Goofy Goober will look great wearing them!



harleykarolynmom said:


> the whole outfit together
> total cost about $2



Looks great and I love the bargain you got.



harleykarolynmom said:


> another skirt I did can you all tell I have been bitten by the sewing bug it is so fun to go to goodwill and invision what you can make from it



Enabler alert -- maybe I was the last to find out, but did you know there is also a website -- www.shopgoodwill.com -- I perused it when I was looking for AG dolls.



ncmomof2 said:


> I have finally started sewing for our DW trip coming up!  I have 18 dresses to make in the next two months or so.  Here are three:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased with how they turned out!  The Peter Pan one was a little more complicated than I had hoped.  I wanted to use the big Tink picture that is on the panel but it didn't cut right so I had to figure out how to use the smaller pictures.  I am working on DD2's version now.  I hope to get it and two more completed this week before we head to Colorado for a week on Sat.  My husband wanted to get away from the Texas heat for awhile!



*18 outfits*??!!?? You must have a lot of dolls, I mean kids.  You're off to a fabulous start.



dis4harley said:


> Here is the Alabama tutu outfit.



How cute.  



dis4harley said:


> Here is some stuff I did for a baby shower.





dis4harley said:


> A dress for dd13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally!!!!



Everything looks wonderful.  The dress looks very comfortable.



princesskayla said:


> That is awsome. What program did you use to digitilize it? That is going to be my next learning activity. *I have alot of downtime at work *that I can be on a computer. How did you learn?



Looks like I'll be job hunting soon.  Maybe I'll work where you do.



Meshell2002 said:


> I lost the quote but you asked how I knew about the different knits.....I had a roomate that was in fashion design school before she went to marketing (we sewed together on some things)....can you imagine shopping with her? I'm a jeans & tshirt kind of girl. She did however confirm my love of black.
> 
> 
> Enabler Alert: Notions Wall is 50% off at JA this week....stock up on stabilizer and needles and elastic and H&B



I bet your former roomie created lots of great things.

Thanks -- I think -- for the JoAnn alert.  I finally got around to using water soluble stabilizer and added that to my list of things to get next time.


----------



## dis4harley

quote I love the dress!  What pattern is that?  I would so wear that!  Not sure about a zipper though -- I think we had to do one in junior high home ec so if I could do it then I certainly should be able to now.  I think my mom can do zippers -- I guess I should have her show me before she forgets how!

. I am just glad it is done and it turned out pretty good quote




It was actually a McCalls easy(M5804) Hillary Duff. I swear the zipper was the easiest part. Adjusting it so it fit dd was a pain. I hate store bought patterns, but she loved the design. And she loves the dress, so I guess it was worth it, but I dont plan on doing another one.lol


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Meshell...thanks for posting about the knee lifter, I had no clue what it was!  When I saw the machine at the office he said it was on it before they moved, but had no clue what it did.  I thought it was for running the machine, my grandmothers was like that when it was in the cabinet, you ran it with your knee.  I decided to keep the corner desk so I can have both serger and regular machine up at the same time, and I left that lever in the drawer of the original cabinet.  I just ran to the garage to rescue it!  I'm glad you told me before the new owner came!  I just put it in the hole I assumed it worked out of, and I think I'm going to like it once I get used to it.  I know this is an older machine, but it's way better than what I was using.  All the reviews I've read are favorable, and I had to laugh at your comment, Andrea, because you called it a workhorse, and that's exactly what the reviews said!

Dis4Harley...cute stuff.  I especially like the purple dress you made for your 13 yo DD.  Sewing for curves is a challenge I don't enjoy.


----------



## babynala

I'm so far behind, this could take a few posts....


aboveH20 said:


> The Molly blouse and jumper -- darn plaid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Molly blouse and CarlaC's stripwork jumper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll try CarlaC's raglan top next.


Dorrrine looks so pretty in her jumpers with the blouse.  That blouse looks very complicated especially with it being so small. 



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *had th esewing bug today so i made skirts for the twins Kensleigh & Gracie and lil sister Chloe and a peasent dress for Avery. will ask Elli is she wants a dress or skirt and if she wants it 'like' theirs or vice versa...these are for fall and hoepfully the family reunion in nov. will do cream colored tee's with owls on them for the skirts.
> twin #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twin #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe,our short stack,went for 4 year check up this week,was 4 in feb. she's 38 ins. tall & 32 lbs! they said she'd rank with a tal 2 year old! hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonder what to do for the boys????
> *


These came out so cute.  Let us know what you come up with for the boys.



belle41379 said:


> Here's the December nightgown for DD I finished up today.  I used the same pattern as DS shirt, but made it smaller and added length.  I then gathered the shoulder seams, added small ruffels to the bottoms of the sleves, and put a big ruffle on the bottom hem.  I'll add some of the green from the boys to this one later, and some of this red to them.


Cute, great idea to modify your son's shirt pattern to make this nightgown.  



aidansmommy said:


> So much talent!  I love looking at all the beautiful things you guys make!!!  Here's my little one in the required pillowcase dress -it's my first time posting pics....hope this works!


Welcome - your DD is so sweet and I love your pillowcase dress.



i12go2wdw said:


> I know you like to see creations so here are some things I have made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my take on the Hoop-dee-doo


Everything is really cute and I love your Hoop dee do outfit.  I see you already got lots of advice on the machine you were considering.  



Granna4679 said:


> I also made these for another customer.  It was my first time to use the Zoe pattern and I am in love....a little tedious with all the ruffles but I loved the end result.  I will be making more of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Fancy Nancy Dress (using the Cathy pattern from CarlaC).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my daughter's baby shower this weekend, I made this (I know it isn't sewing related but just had to share).  She is doing the baby room in all ducks so we are carrying that theme out for the shower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


Your castle dresses are amazing and I love your take on the Zoe skirt.  Your duck "cake" is perfect.  I can't wait to see all the things you made for the baby's room.



aidansmommy said:


> Here's some jammer pants that I made(before I found the easy fits) for my son....he's a four year old boy and "becomes" spider man when he wears these.....attemping to crawl up the walls and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the warm welcomes!!!


Your little spider man is cute.  Maybe if you make some PJ pants with a picture of a sleeping boy on them then your son will turn into that, but I doubt it.  



mom2prettyprincess said:


> Good Evening all!!
> 
> I wanted to let those of you that asked, I did get a few things listed in my Etsy store...and will be listing more in the next day
> 
> Its been a long last couple of days as my boyfriend was admitted to the cardiac unit today as he was having severe chest pain and shortness of breath...
> 
> And the biggest bummer is I had to CANCEL my Disney trip we should be leaving on Wednesday as you can see from my ticker...circumstances beyond my control...thank goodness my daughter had NO idea we were going so the only one with a broken heart is me right now....:


I'm so sorry to hear about your boyfriend.  I hope he is feeling better.  What a bummer that you had to cancel your trip.  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here's a couple of things that I finished for a Big Give recently.  These aren't the best pics because I took them with my cell phone.
> 
> The outfits for the girls are the same.  Now Alexa wants one, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-shirts for the parents of the wish child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had wanted to add "Just keep swimming" under Dory and "Fish are friends, not food" under Bruce but I just ran out of time.  Work is just interfering with my sewing time way too much lately!


Love the Nemo theme!



VBAndrea said:


> These are the jammies I made for my dd over the past couple of weeks -- I just finally took pics!  I didn't do anything fancy with the bottoms (ruffles or the like) as most were remnant fabrics.  I even had to do a tiny guitar applique for the Hannah Montana pair b/c that was all I had left of the fabric.  I originally wanted to do a paw print applique for the cat fabric but didn't have it on my thumb drive yet and computer was occupied so I just used a cat I already had.  DH makes fun of the cat with cat fabric!  Oh well, they are just pj's and dd loves them.  The really good news is I was finally able to make something for cheaper than I could buy them.  I'd say I spent $3 to $4 per pair including my stabilizer and thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA all appliques are from Planet Applique and the guitar and paw print are freebies!


These are really cute.  I see these getting lots of use.  



VBAndrea said:


> This is the BTS dress I did two years ago.  I am redoing the bodice this year b/c it is too tight.  Since I have an embroidery machine right now I'm appliqueing an A on the bodice (hoping I have enough fabric to do that!) for this go round.  I think I can just cut the skirt off and redo the top -- it was pretty long to begin with so hope this works.


This dress is perfect for school, great idea to reuse the skirt.  



MissLiz said:


> I'm going to try to join in once again.  I have been on a couple of the threads whining that I wanted to learn to sew and well, guess what?  I finally got off my behind and signed up for some classes!!


Good for you for taking the sewing classes.  Now we know who to go to with our zipper questions!



Diz-Mommy said:


> Here are my latest finished projects...
> 
> I've had this dress pretty much complete for a few months, but was waiting to see how tall Annabella would be before adding the cuff.  I don't think she could grow too much between now and Novmeber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my new diaper bag, a big improvement from the ugly backpack I got for free at the hospital...although Terry won't be caught dead holding this for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my version of a Mickey Rosetta, inspired from you wonderful Disboutique ladies!


I love that dress and your new diaper bag came out nice but I can't picture your DH carrying it.  The Mickey Rosetta is gorgeous.  Do you mind sharing where you got that argyle design?

to be continued....


----------



## babynala

Part 2:  


belle41379 said:


> Will go back and catch up tonight, but wanted to get this posted.  I just finished this for DD...
> 
> Hopscotch Skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decorative stitching on the bottom hem:


This skirt is lovely.  I think the decorative stitching is great.  Question:  how do you line up the fabric so the stitching stays straight?  Any tricks?  When I try to line it up the foot moves as it stitches so I can't tell where to guide the fabric as it stitches.



aboveH20 said:


> Today was a busy day.  I had the three girls over who allowed me to try my doll clothing on their AG dolls.  They're going into third, sixth, and eighth grades.  After spending many hours on "prep" -- trying to figure out good patterns for them, doing a little clean up, getting fabrics ready -- the two younger ones made skirts (without a pattern) and the older one made a modified stripwork jumper.  Fortunately their mother stayed with them, although her sewing is limited to curtains.  They were here from 1-5 PM!
> 
> Anyway . . .  I made CarlaC's t-shirt, thanks to Andrea directing me to the pattern.  The pattern uses Lite Steam a Seam, which I got with my coupon at Joann, and it's a cool product.  The pattern has you start making the hems BEFORE cutting out the pieces.  I bested them and used an old t-shirt, so didn't even need that step.  You'll see in the photo.
> 
> I got up my courage to take off Dorrrine's hairnet, so here she is in the CarlaC t-shirt and easy fit pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A question if anyone has made the t-shirt.  I THINK you'e supposed to top stitch along the neck edge on the bodice.  I topstitched on the neckband.  Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully you can tell that I upcycled a t-shirt and see what I mean about topstitiching the neckband vs. the bodice.
> 
> I see why you're all loving knits.  They're very forgiving.


That sounds like a fun day.  I like the way you did the the stitching on the neckline of the shirt.  I wonder if they will start offering that hairstyle at the AG salon in the store.  I wonder if they will start offering that hairstyle at the AG salon in the store.



teresajoy said:


> We are having a heat wave. Heather told me that she heard we haven't had heat indexes this high since 1988. Which so happens to be the year I was married. She spent hours and hours gluing sequins and pearls onto my wedding dress for me. Thankfully, my parents had an Air conditioner in their bedroom, so she could do it in there.
> 
> Speaking of weddings, Brian just informed me that his boss told him there was no way, no how he could have our anniversary weekend off. We were hoping to go to Great Wolf Lodge in Sandusky.
> 
> Stupid magic festival.


Love the wedding dress story.  Do you have any pictures of your dress?  Sorry to hear that Brian didn't get the weekend off but maybe you can celebrate a different weekend.  



cogero said:


> Okay here goes with the outfits I have done for the boy the past few days.
> 
> Cars Shorts & SHirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate Shorts & Shirt (I am so happy I splurged on this japanese fabric)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my little guy actually being cooperative and letting me take his photo even though he wouldn't stand up.


Oh, these are going to look great on your trip to the world.  Your DS is so cute.  



disfamily07 said:


> Hello Everyone, I just wanted to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Lisa and I am a stay at home mom who also homeschools. I have followed the disboutique thread for a couple of years but have never had the courage to post and I finally decided it was time. I hope to get to know everyone better and become more involved in the disboutique thread.
> You have all inspired me so much. Thank you to each of you who have shared your creations over the years.


Welcome!



aidansmommy said:


> Here's a romper I made for miss Anya for the county fair...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and a close-up of the material.  I can't wait to make her look like a watermelon!


Perfect for the county fair.  Your DD is cute.  



Fruto76 said:


> So, I decided to drag the kids to the closest Walmart that had Creative Cuts. And I hit the JACKPOT! Everything was marked $5 per package, but after having the munchkins run and scan, the most anything was was $2.11 and that was the Disney stuff. There was still plenty there. Even after I left.
> I have to go back and return a few that ended in my cart that I didn't want and I only got one package of Pooh, I want a couple more. I'm a little embarrassed, but here's that cart.
> My girls think I'm crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to re-organize my space so I can fit it all.


How funny, good luck finding a place to store your collection.  



mphalens said:


> Y'all, I think something might be wrong with me . . .I got to run out by myself this morning and head to Gastonia to pick up replacement headphones for Finn for our trip (because of course his broke this week  )... anyway, I had enough time to stop at the Belmont Walmart (Has a great fabric department), Mary Jo's AND Hobby Lobby . . . and I didn't buy a THING!!!!


There might be something wrong with you - maybe you should see a doctor. 



mommy2mrb said:


> wow 30 pages in 6 days1 you ladies are busy, busy, busy!
> 
> home from NY!  had a wonderful time! great friends, new memories, lots of walking, shopping and eating!!


Glad you girls had fun on your trip.  



DMGeurts said:


> Thank you for the compliments on my clothes line tag.  The little clothes are actually clothes that I have made...  see...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


Your tag looks great and I see that others have given you some advice about the swirls.  I love to see all of your "girls" dressed  in your creations!



aboveH20 said:


> My Navy son has a beautiful blue BMW convertible (it matches our eyes).  It's been our garage over the winter.  He took it back to CT a couple weeks ago and it got keyed the first night he was there.  (Parked at his apartment in New London, not on base.)  It's now back in our garage.


That REALLY Stinks.



Diz-Mommy said:


> GUESS WHAT!!??
> 
> 
> MY HOUSE SOLD!!!!


That is great news - congrats.  



cogero said:


> I am home from my IEP and I received everything I asked for except one OT Session.
> 
> So J will have speech at home 4 days a week and OT twice a week so we made out awesome.
> 
> I think they are beginning to realize there are other things going on that may not be autism (even if that is our official DX)
> 
> hoping that our medicaid waiver would come through next. I could use some good news.
> 
> We had to put our 14 year old dog down this morning so it is a sad day.
> 
> I am going to go and iron the casings and hems into some easy fits before the boy comes home from school and destress a bit.


Sorry to hear about your dog.  Glad to hear that you got most of what you requested for your son's therapy.  It will be nice to have some of the sessions at home.  

DISNEYJAZZ - I love all the skirts you made.  



kidneygirl said:


> The Joann's where my parents live, in North Dakota, has a decent Disney selection, so I often have my mom go and buy some to ship to me.  I have really had to hunt down the Disney fabric at Mary Jo's.  They keep moving it around!  My DD's new school is about 5 minutes from Mary Jo's, so I'm sure I'll be there way too often!!  (I was secretly very excited that we decided on sending her to this school, even though it's a 30 minute commute for us, just because it's so close to Mary Jo's!)


You could get yourself into lots of trouble!



KathleensKid said:


> Here are some Simply Sweets that I've made. I've made some for my nieces that I don't have photos of. *I looove this pattern* and am so glad I read about it here. I would also _loooove a recommendation_ of another pattern that you ladies love so that dd's dresses don't all look the same.
> 
> This is the first one I made. The bodice is a bit too wide and the skirt's a bit too short. I learned for dd's body type to do the bodice a size smaller and the skirt longer. That's the nice thing about making clothes - you can make them really fit! It has ric rac at the bottom and a flower made w/the ric rac and a button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one has a ribbon ruffle at the bottom. Need to make a bow for her hair. The color of the photo is a bit off...


These are wonderful.  



NiniMorris said:


> For all those who have been following my friend's dramatic life...good news.  Noni (other wise known as Mito Girl) had a successful surgery yesterday to change out her three tubes and some dental work.  She is home and feeling back to normal.  Miss Debbie (the grand ma) was taken off  the narcotics and started speaking within 24 hours.  She still has a long, long way to go, but she is on the road to recovery.  And little Army Man has stayed put long enough that the doctors have said that after Monday he is allowed to come whenever he is ready!  (we figure he will decide to come Sunday night!)
> 
> So with all that good news, I am not in a mood to sew...  I think I'll go play in the pool instead!
> 
> Nini


Thanks for the update.  I'm glad to hear that things are moving in a positive directions for your friend and her family.  



aboveH20 said:


> *Ginger Found Alive*​Details to Follow​


Yeah! Glad to hear the good news 



mphalens said:


> So, I'm sitting here typing and holding Finn at the same time. He's just about asleep, but he looks so cute . . . he is proudly wearing some of Sebastian's hand-me-downs in a combo he put together himself . . .It's hard to believe he's almost as old as Seb was when he went on his MAW trip and some of you fabulous people did a BigGive for him and his family . . . Finn is sporting a long sleeve Incredibles T-shirt and a pair of Toy Story shorts (that have a matching bowling shirt) . . .
> I just had to share


How sweet....



iluvwdw4ever said:


> A few more dresses from our recent Disney Cruise and WDW trip...


Beautiful - I love the pirate dress.


----------



## Meshell2002

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Meshell...thanks for posting about the knee lifter, I had no clue what it was!  When I saw the machine at the office he said it was on it before they moved, but had no clue what it did.  I thought it was for running the machine, my grandmothers was like that when it was in the cabinet, you ran it with your knee.  I decided to keep the corner desk so I can have both serger and regular machine up at the same time, and I left that lever in the drawer of the original cabinet.  I just ran to the garage to rescue it!  I'm glad you told me before the new owner came!  I just put it in the hole I assumed it worked out of, and I think I'm going to like it once I get used to it.  I know this is an older machine, but it's way better than what I was using.  All the reviews I've read are favorable, and I had to laugh at your comment, Andrea, because you called it a workhorse, and that's exactly what the reviews said!
> 
> Dis4Harley...cute stuff.  I especially like the purple dress you made for your 13 yo DD.  Sewing for curves is a challenge I don't enjoy.



Glad to help you out! I sewed for years without one.....once you make yourself use it and reprogram your brain you will love it! When I got my Bernina the lady that taught the class insisted I use it and after an hour I was hooked  Just stick it in the front of your machine....when the presser foot is down you should be able to raise and lower your presser foot with your knee.  There's a good chance there is also a cutter on the plastic case just up and to the left of your pressor foot...u won't need scissors at the machine if you find it.  Enjoy! that's a great thing for your boss to do.


----------



## babynala

OK - I think this is my last quote and then I'm only a few pages behind.  I'll try to be better about keeping up. 

froggy33 & mommy2mrb - my son is doing much better but he had me a little scared for a while there.  I'm excited to see that we will be at Disney at the same time.  Most of our days are set but I would love to meet up with some others from the board.  I am getting a little nervous because I have not made ONE thing for our trip and I have tons of ideas!!!!



scrap_heaven said:


> Finished my Epcot top/dress it ended up longer than I hoped But I am still really happy with it over all.
> 
> Mickey head flags, Canadian, US, Norway, Ireland, United Kingdom.
> 
> I HATE HATE HATE gathering, but I think this turned out pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore my recycling bins in the corner


The dress looks great.  I like how you added the flags to the strips on the skirt and your DD looks darling in it.  



DMGeurts said:


> Inspired by the Villians Insa from a few weeks ago (I think it was Anita's)...  Anyways - it finally inspired me to start my Villian's series - I'd been procrastinating because I was unsure of what to do with it - and the Insa inspired me to applique.  I only have one done so far, because I've been working hard on the BG and other things (um, tags)...  So, here's the first release - Ursula...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - and the dress isn't crooked - but the camera is.  LOL
> 
> Close-up of the hand applique...  her entire face is hand appliqued, as well.  That part was really time consuming - however - not nearly as bad as hand embroidering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all, for now.
> 
> D~


This dress is absolutely amazing.  I think Patience was a great name for your machine since you obviously have tons of patience and skills to create this masterpiece.  



littlepeppers said:


> I've been trying to find time to post these Hoop Dee Doo pictures for you.  The girls got lots of attention from the girls in the cast.  They recieved two visits and they even remembered my girls names.


Those outfits look so cute on your girls.



Fruto76 said:


> My dd15 wanted a purse and so I told her I would make one if she helped.  She can't cut fabric to save her life, other than that she did ok. She picked the fabrics...first item made from the new stash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I shared these here. Some flip flops and crayon roll up's I did for Madison's BigGive


Lovin' the flip flops.  The rosetta looks great, I'm impressed that you have already starting making things with your CC purchase.  



princesskayla said:


> It has been awhile since I lurked among the disboutiquers but I am back! I got way to busy working 7 days a week to even think about sewing much less keeping up with this thread. Fast forward 7 months and I have now moved to Alaska, I am only working 2 weeks a month and I make more money. Yeah! I have finally got my sewing room in order and have started to sew again. I signed up for the two big gives currently going and I am working on those outfits as I type. I forgot how much fun this group is and how much I enjoyed reading and looking at all the wonderful creations. Here is a picture of my very last outfit I made, 3 months ago...


First off - love the Thomas outfit and second - Alaska!  WOW!  How did you decide to move to Alaska?  It must be beautiful this time of year. 



Atlanta GRITS said:


> Ladies, I finally found you!  I'd been wondering where you went.
> 
> Can I please jump on the CPK train from pages 4 on....?  I grew up in this little town Snellville, GA.  One day near to Christmas, my mom made me get on my best dress inc. white ruffled socks and shiny black shoes to go to the only bank in town.  The bank?!  Mother's - go figure.
> 
> Low and behold, standing in the lobby was Xavier Roberts himself!  For $100 bucks (ALOT of money at the time, this was 1975ish, maybe 1977) to open an account, I got a real true signed on the butt CPK by Xavier himself.  Her name is Rosalee Veronia, and she lives in the closest in my craft room.  I've lost her clothing, except for her panties.  Xavier helped me pick her out, and he also signed the adoption certificate for me while I took the adopotion oath too.  It was a GREAT day, one I can still recall with clarity.
> 
> I've enjoyed reading all of your stories...  Thank you for letting me share mine.


Thanks for sharing, what a great story!  



billwendy said:


> So, I met Kate today!! She is doing very well! She especially loves her big brother Ryan and will look for him when she gets upset. I haven't gotten the chance to hold her or play with her yet because all her cousins are hoggin her!! So, Im hoping maybe tomorrow on the beach I'll get some Kate time!! I never did embroider her a shirt because its so stinkin hot in my sewing room, but I did load her up on minnie mouse stuff for her birthday present!! Target has some black, white and red minnie stuff right now thats pretty CUTE!!!:


Glad you finally got to meet Kate.  I love how she is so attached to her big brother already.  I can't blame the cousins for hogging her but I hope you get a chance to hog her soon.  



LuckyMamaInDE said:


> Loooooong time lurker, first time poster.  I've been sewing for a gazillion years (or it just seems like it)---I do window treatments for $, a lot of fancy Halloween and Ren. Faire-type costumes as well as sew cute clothes for our youngest dd11.  I'll have to post some pictures to establish my "thread cred" lol.
> 
> We're going to WDW in 2 weeks so that means I have to start sewing, right?  I'm making hand-appliqued shirts for Universal and perhaps another set of Disney shirts.  We already have 2 sets of tiedyes and 1 set of iPod-inspired Disney appliqued shirts but we can always use more!  Ds18 will still wear matchy-matchy shirts for me.
> 
> I want to make something for ME this trip and I'm eyeing the Rosetta bags everyone's been posting.  Does the bag stand upright on its own?  In other words, does it have an actual base pattern piece?  Any inside pockets?  I've got some bits of red Minnie dot left from things I've made for dd11 so I'd love to make a very Disneyish Rosetta.
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome!!!  Can't wait to see some of your creations.  I'm very encouraged to hear that your 18 year old son will still wear some matching shirts.  



dianemom2 said:


> I want to know what kind of ipod inspired applique you did?  My older DD lives on her ipod.  In fact, we recently had a HUGE disaster when she dropped on the floor in CVS.  The glass shattered and we thought the ipod was lost.  My poor daughter sobbed the whole way home since she knew that there was no way our budget could fit in a new ipod for her. She was so upset!  We thought the ipod was trashed.  But luckily we found a great place on the internet to mail it away to for a repair.  In under a week, I mailed it in, they repaired it and we have already gotten the ipod back!  It looks great and works perfectly!


I didn't realize that ipods could be repaired.  



aidansmommy said:


> So here's what I did today (instead of cleaning the carpets........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had some clearance fabric from W-mart and decided to make a pillowcase dress with easy fit pants. Next time I think I'll make the dress shorter so it's more of a shirt.  Thoughts?  Also, it's the first time I put cuffs on the pants and after a brief mishap with the thread, I think they turned out kinda nice!


Your little girl looks great in that outfit.  I think that was a much better use of time then cleaning the carpets.  



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> I love this!
> 
> I just finished my last extra time/overtime shift at work for this schedule. No more extra time for me! Yeah! The is the first I have been on here in a while. I don't think I will ever catch up. I have been able to catch up a little on FB.
> 
> I posted this picture on FB but thought you all might like to see it.
> Remember how I was working on Flynn & Rapunzel in the boat. I FINALLY got around to applique it on a piece of material. Now to just get the piece of the dress cut out so I can finish the dress and the applique. I have to hand applique some of the things. But overall - pretty darn pleased with how it turned out - and I only had to rehoop to line it up twice!


Wow, this design looks gorgeous.  I love the details on Finn's jacket and in Rapunzel's hair.  I can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## aboveH20

babynala said:


> Dorrrine looks so pretty in her jumpers with the blouse.  That blouse looks very complicated especially with it being so small.



   I'm not sure how you're supposed to finish the cuffs (I left them undone) unless you have a micro-sewing machine.



babynala said:


> That sounds like a fun day.  I like the way you did the the stitching on the neckline of the shirt.  I wonder if they will start offering that hairstyle at the AG salon in the store.  I wonder if they will start offering that hairstyle at the AG salon in the store.



Shhhhhh.  Not too loud.  I might want to copyright the idea, I am trying to raise some cash, you know.




babynala said:


> That REALLY Stinks.



My husband and I took the car to a body shop for an estimate -- we thought we'd surprise our son and get it done since he was pretty bummed about it.  The body shop wanted *$1594!!! *It's the front quarter panel and the driver side door.  *$1594!!!  *

  

It just does not seem like good stewardship of so much money -- maybe because I saw on the news tonight about the starvation in Somalia, maybe because when our son gets out of the Navy in November he's planning on selling the car.

But you're right,  It REALLY stinks!


----------



## ncmomof2

RubberDuckyRanch said:


>



Wow!  I would love to digitize someday but it looks so hard!  Great job


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

I swear one day I will figure out a way to keep up again!  I lurk a lot while running all around, I promise!  Our trip to NYC was great and I am still recovering a week later!  

QUESTION - For those that have made Carla's A line - I want to make my baby cousin a dress with the pattern.  She is wearing between a 12-18 month now.  What size do you guys recommend?  Thanks!


----------



## cogero

Meshell here is Aimee's Skirt Tutorial
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40350211&postcount=1429


----------



## WyomingMomof6

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> I love this!



That is so incredible!  Please say you are going to sell this in your etsy store!


----------



## ivey_family

OhStuffandFluff said:


> Finally finished my son's Jedi Robe!!  He was so excited to be part of the Jedi crew and on his way to fight the dark side!!
> http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232fp539;9>nu=5;;3>54;>259>WSNRCG=33;8;7356334:nu0mrj
> 
> Here is the tunic that goes underneath . . .
> http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232fp539;7>nu=5;;3>54;>259>WSNRCG=33;8;694<234:nu0mrj
> 
> Here are my both of my kiddos. DD in her Leia costume made by grandma and DS in his Jedi outfit.  They made quite the pair fighting the dark side together!!
> http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232fp5399:>nu=5;;3>54;>259>WSNRCG=33;8;6464;34:nu0mrj



Your kids are super cute!  Both costumes are great!

I'm a major Star Wars geek, er, I mean, fan, too!
This is me (Leia), DH (pilot to the right of me) and friends from the SW costume clubs we belong to at a Detroit Tigers game last year  





Regards,
C.


----------



## squirrel

Thanks for everyone's opinion.  I went with a narrow hem on the Nemo & friends Vida.  I didn't want to go out in my hot car to get orange bias tape.  Still will have to go to Fabricland eventually as I need red ribbon for the Cars dress.  I'll wait til it cools down!

Not use to the hot sun.  We've had a really rainny/cloudy summer.

There's so many great things posted.  I know I'm missing a lot! 

I was shocked to find out the Ursula dress was for an AG.  Yikes!  I thought the frog I did was hard enough.

The Rapunzel and Flynn embroidery is so cute.  It has lots of detail too!

Scrap_heaven, thanks for posting your flag dress.  I might use your Mickey Canadian Head if I can find material for the Mickey Head.  I have to do something Canadian, as my flag material has no Canadian flag.


----------



## Mickey Fanatic

Here are some more outfits my Mom has made for DD. She is a sewing fiend lately.

Little Mermaid











Toy Story:











Cars


----------



## Mickey Fanatic

A couple more:

Tiana











Princesses






My favourite one


----------



## WyomingMomof6

aidansmommy said:


> !



Super cute!  Your daughter is adoreable!



princesskayla said:


>



The outfit is darling and so is your daughter!  How do you like Alaska?  We always thought about moving up there.



cogero said:


> Cars Outfit for Miss C.



I really love the cars outfit-I have that fabric but have yet to do anything with it.


squirrel said:


>



That turned out great!


cogero said:


>



Another cute outfit-he will look adoreable!


ncmomof2 said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Those are great!  I really like the pink Pooh fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> dis4harley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your daughter's dress but I really love that bag!
> 
> 
> Mickey Fanatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some more outfits my Mom has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toy Story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Fanatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those are all cute!  I love the frog buttons on the Tiana dress-nice touch!
Click to expand...


----------



## scrap_heaven

i12go2wdw said:


>



My mom purchased this sweet fabric for my daughter, and is going to make a dress for her to wear to her pool birthday party, do you have more detailed photos? I would love to see what you put together fabric wise.


----------



## mphalens

Y'all, I finally finished reading 8 pages on my PHONE because I can't get on the ILs wi-fi because they don't know the password!!!!
I have a bunch of work I need to do that can't be done on their computer without moving large files ... Ack!!!!
Nevermind that I want to quote about a million things y'all have posted and I can't... If I could figure out how to add a 3G data plan to our business account for my iPad I would!!!! 
At least things have been ok on the trip so far (well, except for the fact that for a brief 20 minutes I had a glimmer of hope of a paid stay in Minneapolis with $1200 in airline vouchers and the mall of america and most importantly the possibility of meeting D, only to then be told that they didn't need us to give up our seats afterall ) ...
Except I'm going nuts not being able to go anywhere whenever I want... I'm seriously OVER not being able to ride in a car with my dh and kids (one of us has to ride with FIL while the other rides with MIL and the boys)... The cousins don't get here until Tuesday now and leave Friday 
Ugh!!!
Ok... Sorry for my vent ... Carry on!


----------



## Flea

Hi all you lovelies 

It's been a VERY LONG time since I've been around these parts.....about 2 years  . DH has mentioned this past week about returning to Disneyland possibly next year....so as part of my research I had to pop in here of course 

My girls have decided they are too big for full on customs like last time so I have to find some subtle disney sewing inspiration. Still have lots of time to go as we've not set a date yet....hoping for a good airline deal as at the moment it will cost over $10k in just flights. WHY OH WHY Can't I live closer to my obsession???

Anyway I'm off to do my "research" and look at all your inspirational sewing. 

Take Care

Leah


----------



## scrap_heaven

So it is 3:40am and i am in bed wide awake, because i am so excited to have my daughter try on the skirt  i just made her and i cant finish it until she tries it on. I created a pattern in my head and it turned out exactly as i pictured it. Love when that happens. Now it is a fairly simple skirt but i still love it. Will post pics tomorrow when i finish the tshirt to match.


----------



## DMGeurts

Mickey Fanatic said:


> Here are some more outfits my Mom has made for DD. She is a sewing fiend lately.
> 
> Little Mermaid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toy Story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cars





Mickey Fanatic said:


> A couple more:
> 
> Tiana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princesses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite one



Awww... your dd is so lucky and she looks like she loves it all!  Everything is adorable - I love the Tiana outfit!  



mphalens said:


> Y'all, I finally finished reading 8 pages on my PHONE because I can't get on the ILs wi-fi because they don't know the password!!!!
> I have a bunch of work I need to do that can't be done on their computer without moving large files ... Ack!!!!
> Nevermind that I want to quote about a million things y'all have posted and I can't... If I could figure out how to add a 3G data plan to our business account for my iPad I would!!!!
> At least things have been ok on the trip so far (well, except for the fact that for a brief 20 minutes I had a glimmer of hope of a paid stay in Minneapolis with $1200 in airline vouchers and the mall of america and most importantly the possibility of meeting D, only to then be told that they didn't need us to give up our seats afterall ) ...
> Except I'm going nuts not being able to go anywhere whenever I want... I'm seriously OVER not being able to ride in a car with my dh and kids (one of us has to ride with FIL while the other rides with MIL and the boys)... The cousins don't get here until Tuesday now and leave Friday
> Ugh!!!
> Ok... Sorry for my vent ... Carry on!



I know - I was so bummed too - I wish we could  have met.  Sorry about having to surf the web on your phone - it's no fun - but better than nothing.    I can so relate to the car issue... it was even worse in The Netherlands, because their cars are the size of our littlest cars - so our family was always split up and, in some cases, riding with total strangers.  I will say though, the total strangers were very nice.  



scrap_heaven said:


> So it is 3:40am and i am in bed wide awake, because i am so excited to have my daughter try on the skirt  i just made her and i cant finish it until she tries it on. I created a pattern in my head and it turned out exactly as i pictured it. Love when that happens. Now it is a fairly simple skirt but i still love it. Will post pics tomorrow when i finish the tshirt to match.



I can't wait to see your skirt!

I worked on my second Villians dress last night, Cruella DeVille.  I like how it looks, but dd doesn't like it very much - which isn't good - considering that they love everything I make.  Oh well...  you can't win them all.  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

Flea said:


> Hi all you lovelies
> 
> It's been a VERY LONG time since I've been around these parts.....about 2 years  . DH has mentioned this past week about returning to Disneyland possibly next year....so as part of my research I had to pop in here of course
> 
> My girls have decided they are too big for full on customs like last time so I have to find some subtle disney sewing inspiration. Still have lots of time to go as we've not set a date yet....hoping for a good airline deal as at the moment it will cost over $10k in just flights. WHY OH WHY Can't I live closer to my obsession???
> 
> Anyway I'm off to do my "research" and look at all your inspirational sewing.
> 
> Take Care
> 
> Leah



Sorry - I missed your quote in my multi-quote...  Welcome back!  I wasn't posting in these parts back then, but I look forward to seeing everything you make.  I sure hope you are able to get cheaper flights too - that's outrageous!

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

Mickey Fanatic said:


> Here are some more outfits my Mom has made for DD. She is a sewing fiend lately.
> 
> Little Mermaid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toy Story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cars


My your mom has been busy.  Everything is just precious.  The Ariel is my fav out of this bunch, though the green in the Toy Story is a fabulous color for your dd.



Mickey Fanatic said:


> A couple more:
> 
> Tiana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princesses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite one


All are great!  Love the button son Tiana and adore the fabric choices for the Minnie.  I always picture that fabric with bright pink but it looks stunning with the orange!



mphalens said:


> Y'all, I finally finished reading 8 pages on my PHONE because I can't get on the ILs wi-fi because they don't know the password!!!!
> I have a bunch of work I need to do that can't be done on their computer without moving large files ... Ack!!!!
> Nevermind that I want to quote about a million things y'all have posted and I can't... If I could figure out how to add a 3G data plan to our business account for my iPad I would!!!!
> At least things have been ok on the trip so far (well, except for the fact that for a brief 20 minutes I had a glimmer of hope of a paid stay in Minneapolis with $1200 in airline vouchers and the mall of america and most importantly the possibility of meeting D, only to then be told that they didn't need us to give up our seats afterall ) ...
> Except I'm going nuts not being able to go anywhere whenever I want... I'm seriously OVER not being able to ride in a car with my dh and kids (one of us has to ride with FIL while the other rides with MIL and the boys)... The cousins don't get here until Tuesday now and leave Friday
> Ugh!!!
> Ok... Sorry for my vent ... Carry on!


And what day are you leaving?  I say just borrow a car and spend the day fabric shopping 



Flea said:


> Hi all you lovelies
> 
> It's been a VERY LONG time since I've been around these parts.....about 2 years  . DH has mentioned this past week about returning to Disneyland possibly next year....so as part of my research I had to pop in here of course
> 
> My girls have decided they are too big for full on customs like last time so I have to find some subtle disney sewing inspiration. Still have lots of time to go as we've not set a date yet....hoping for a good airline deal as at the moment it will cost over $10k in just flights. WHY OH WHY Can't I live closer to my obsession???
> 
> Anyway I'm off to do my "research" and look at all your inspirational sewing.
> 
> Take Care
> 
> Leah


*so as part of my research I had to pop in here of course *

How old are your dd's now?  There are still so many cute things you will be able to do for them.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*just a quick drive by to share pix of Elli & Blaze in thier 4tf of July dress/tee made for them...DD just posted pix,not the best pix from the car but later pix it was rainy and cool so they had on hoodies so you can'tsee the appliques..
 Elli...ribbon for the bottom of the firecrackers





 Blaze-ribbon on his also,i did a dress/tee for dd's friends kids and used red/blue banadana for the firecrackers




 thanks for looking ,be back after work! *


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

turtlegirl25 said:


> My girly girls have recently gotten into Star Wars.  They've only seen the 1978-1983 movies as that is all my parents own on VHS.    Anyways, I thought it would be fun have Star Wars t-shirts for them to wear to Hollywood Studios.  I can't find anything that is somewhat gender neutral.  Only boys.  So, I was going to print on iron-on paper and create my own.  *Any tricks to using this?*
> 
> Any other ideas?


Try heruniverse.com. It is a site with clothes design by Ashley Eckstein the voice of Ahsoka in the cartoons. She had a couple Princess Leia things last I looked. 






Welcome. From one Star Wars geek to another!!!



ivey_family said:


> Your kids are super cute!  Both costumes are great!
> 
> I'm a major Star Wars geek, er, I mean, fan, too!
> This is me (Leia), DH (pilot to the right of me) and friends from the SW costume clubs we belong to at a Detroit Tigers game last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

For those asking if Flynn & Rapunzel will be in the shop -  I don't know. It is a 2 part only made for a 6x10 due to detail. The boat piece is a hand appliqué that starts with machine to set it but must be finished by hand. Not sure how to make it easier without losing parts of the design. I myself was a little scared to try it and you are seeing the first attempt. Of stitching it out.


----------



## cogero

Mickey Fanatic said:


> Here are some more outfits my Mom has made for DD. She is a sewing fiend lately.
> 
> Little Mermaid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toy Story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cars





Mickey Fanatic said:


> A couple more:
> 
> Tiana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princesses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite one



I love them all but I think the Tiana is my favortie.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Thought all the machine emb'ers would find this useful:

http://www.designsbysick.com/articles/taming-your-stabilizer-piggy/



TinkerbelleMom said:


> This is the serger I said I'd help him take care of.  I know I'll probably get in trouble because of selling rules, so I won't post anything more than the pic here and say it's a White Superlock 534.



My Mother had this machine, it's in my sisters possession now. On the good side, it's quiet, has run for years. The downside is threading one of the lower loopers, it's a real bear. But there is a trick to knotting your threads together before you run out or want to change it. 



ivey_family said:


> Your kids are super cute!  Both costumes are great!
> 
> I'm a major Star Wars geek, er, I mean, fan, too!
> This is me (Leia), DH (pilot to the right of me) and friends from the SW costume clubs we belong to at a Detroit Tigers game last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Feel like I'm watching the movie. Everyone looks great. 



Mickey Fanatic said:


> A couple more:
> 
> Tiana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princesses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite one



Last one is my favorite to. I bought Kirsta that pattern years ago,, but she outgrew it before I could decide what I wanted to do. And I love the little frog detail.


----------



## babynala

cogero said:


> Here are pictures of the 2 outfits I finished today.
> 
> Cars Outfit for Miss C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate outfit. (I used Aimee's Tutorial for this but need to adjust my numbers because I wound up having to take a tuck in it.)


Your DD looks great in these sets.  Love the Minnie pirate set.



VBAndrea said:


> Her luggage tag will have her name embroidered on it as it's required by law in VA.


Wait, it is a law that you have to have your name on her lunch box?



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I was a good girl today and cleaned my sewing room before moving in the new tenant.  Her name is BettyAnne, and she's a Bernina 1230.  She's in great shape, and I'm already in love. I can't decide what my first project will be, but I probably should finish some of the UFO's I found when cleaning.


Your new machine looks very nice and it was obviously well taken care of since everything seems to be in its place.



squirrel said:


> Here is the almost finished Vida.
> 
> Opinions needed-How should I finish the bottom edge?  The Vida is made long so I can't add ruffle.  I have white bias tape, I could go and get another color.  I could also just hem.
> 
> I will have to head over to my niece's house so I can measure the elastic part.  Is it supose to fit right next to the body?  or leave a little loose?


This is coming together very nice.  The rick rac on the edge of the panel looks great.  



cogero said:


> Here is the last outfit I finished today. This is for the Boy since I am always calling him a Goofy Goober.


Cute!



harleykarolynmom said:


> the whole outfit together
> total cost about $2


Great job.  I really like how you did the skirt and the shirt is so pretty.  



ncmomof2 said:


> I have finally started sewing for our DW trip coming up!  I have 18 dresses to make in the next two months or so.  Here are three:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased with how they turned out!  The Peter Pan one was a little more complicated than I had hoped.  I wanted to use the big Tink picture that is on the panel but it didn't cut right so I had to figure out how to use the smaller pictures.  I am working on DD2's version now.  I hope to get it and two more completed this week before we head to Colorado for a week on Sat.  My husband wanted to get away from the Texas heat for awhile!


The Pooh dresses are perfect, I've never seen that fabric before.  Love the ruffles and the panel placement on the Peter Pan dress.




dis4harley said:


> Here is the Alabama tutu outfit.


this is cute! Perfect for the littlest Alabama fan.  Did you do the elephant by hand?



dis4harley said:


> Here is some stuff I did for a baby shower.


I love all the baby stuff.  



dis4harley said:


> A dress for dd13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally!!!!


Wow, you did a great job on this dress.  Your DD looks amazing.  The bag is super cute.  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I swear one day I will figure out a way to keep up again!  I lurk a lot while running all around, I promise!  Our trip to NYC was great and I am still recovering a week later!


Glad you had fun on your trip.  



ivey_family said:


> I'm a major Star Wars geek, er, I mean, fan, too!
> This is me (Leia), DH (pilot to the right of me) and friends from the SW costume clubs we belong to at a Detroit Tigers game last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Awesome picture!  You area  great Leia.



Mickey Fanatic said:


> Here are some more outfits my Mom has made for DD. She is a sewing fiend lately.
> 
> Little Mermaid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toy Story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cars


Wow, your mom is on a roll.  The Tiana and Ariel are so sweet.  I really like the one piece pants sets.  I really like the fabrics on the Minnie set.  



mphalens said:


> At least things have been ok on the trip so far (well, except for the fact that for a brief 20 minutes I had a glimmer of hope of a paid stay in Minneapolis with $1200 in airline vouchers and the mall of america and most importantly the possibility of meeting D, only to then be told that they didn't need us to give up our seats
> Ok... Sorry for my vent ... Carry on!


It is so funny that you were upset that you did not get "bumped" on the plane.  Most people would be the opposite.  



Flea said:


> Hi all you lovelies
> 
> It's been a VERY LONG time since I've been around these parts.....about 2 years. DH has mentioned this past week about returning to Disneyland possibly next year....so as part of my research I had to pop in here of course
> 
> My girls have decided they are too big for full on customs like last time so I have to find some subtle disney sewing inspiration. Still have lots of time to go as we've not set a date yet....hoping for a good airline deal as at the moment it will cost over $10k in just flights. WHY OH WHY Can't I live closer to my obsession???
> 
> Anyway I'm off to do my "research" and look at all your inspirational sewing.
> 
> Take Care
> 
> Leah


Welcome back!  New Zealand is quite a far hop to Disneyland.  Hope you make it back to Disney soon.  




DMGeurts said:


> I worked on my second Villians dress last night, Cruella DeVille.  I like how it looks, but dd doesn't like it very much - which isn't good - considering that they love everything I make.  Oh well...  you can't win them all.
> 
> D~


I can't imagine that your Cruella isn't beautiful.  Your DD is probably just having a teen moment.  



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *just a quick drive by to share pix of Elli & Blaze in thier 4tf of July dress/tee made for them...DD just posted pix,not the best pix from the car but later pix it was rainy and cool so they had on hoodies so you can'tsee the appliques..
> Elli...ribbon for the bottom of the firecrackers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaze-ribbon on his also,i did a dress/tee for dd's friends kids and used red/blue banadana for the firecrackers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking ,be back after work! *


cute!


----------



## NiniMorris

So...I am making 3 BTS dresses (yes, I know we start back in only 16 days!  Probably will NOT get these sold!) 

I am making a Stripwork jumper...but the fabric I am using really NEED to have all 9!  That means a total of 18 strip instead of only 16.  First of all...that was a LOT of strip!  And second...has anyone ever made it with more strips?  I've made it with trapezoid strips for the embroidery/applique designs, but never with more strips...is there any changes I need to make to the rest of the dress?  I'm guessing the only difference is I need to have a bit more gathers as the skirt will be a bit fuller....


Wish me luck!

Nini


----------



## babynala

sorry double post


----------



## cogero

i called in to work today. Going to go and sew. I am enjoying the fact there is no one in my house but me right now. This hasn't happened in a very long time.

going to try and finish at least 2 complete outfits today but we shall see.


----------



## mommy2mrb

babynala said:


> sorry double post



sorry didn't get a chance to comment yesterday.....hope we can meet up in WDW too! we can exchange cell # when we get closer...not sure of our schedule just yet!  since we aren't doing ADR's are winging it this trip!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Mickey Fanatic said:


> Here are some more outfits my Mom has made for DD. She is a sewing fiend lately.
> 
> Little Mermaid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toy Story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cars





Mickey Fanatic said:


> A couple more:
> 
> Tiana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princesses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite one



They are all great!  At first I thought my favorite was the LM outfit, but I love the minnie one!  We have used that pattern before to make the shirt and shorts.  I loved it!  Actually, my mom made it for dd too!  That was before I knew how to sew....know she will not sew for me anymore!  She will applique or embroider for me, but that's it!



NiniMorris said:


> So...I am making 3 BTS dresses (yes, I know we start back in only 16 days!  Probably will NOT get these sold!)
> 
> I am making a Stripwork jumper...but the fabric I am using really NEED to have all 9!  That means a total of 18 strip instead of only 16.  First of all...that was a LOT of strip!  And second...has anyone ever made it with more strips?  I've made it with trapezoid strips for the embroidery/applique designs, but never with more strips...is there any changes I need to make to the rest of the dress?  I'm guessing the only difference is I need to have a bit more gathers as the skirt will be a bit fuller....
> 
> 
> Wish me luck!
> 
> Nini



I think the more the btter!  I can't wait to see it!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

I wanted to add that I have finally update my blog...it has only been a year .  One day I will be able to keep up with all the things I have going on in my life!

http://saraashleyboutique.blogspot.com/

So, off to homeschool (we school year round with breaks throughout the year), and to cut some fabric for rosetta bags!


----------



## VBAndrea

babynala said:


> Wait, it is a law that you have to have your name on her lunch box?


Not my name, just the child's first and last name must be permanently written on the lunchbox so in addition to the luggage tag I have to write the name on the box with a permanent marker.  I am going to try to figure out if I somehow can embroider the name onto some fabric and permanently attach that to the box.  We have to date the boxes everyday as well.  In the past when I have forgotten to date them I would get a nastygram in the lunch box.  Last year I got a phone call (messages left on both my cell and home phone!).  It's a social services law in Virginia.


----------



## T-rox

just thought i would share the solution i found.  A few pages back I asked for opinions/help. i made some tinkerbell jeans and wanted to add more pixie dust ( bling)  and i dint know if i should use crystals or rhinestones or what.  i really liked the shiny thread idea, but it wasnt just right for this project. so i did the details on the jeans ( will post pic if u want) and went to joanns and got some tulip glass crystals and a little $13 heating tool. voila! fun with crystals! it looks perfect and was easy and i believe the cyrstals will hold up rather well. i was intimitdated because bling looks so hard to do, but it wasnt.  when i was finished i just kept saying to myself, I can't beleive I did that!


----------



## Loodlow

T-rox said:


> just thought i would share the solution i found.  A few pages back I asked for opinions/help. i made some tinkerbell jeans and wanted to add more pixie dust ( bling)  and i dint know if i should use crystals or rhinestones or what.  i really liked the shiny thread idea, but it wasnt just right for this project. so i did the details on the jeans ( will post pic if u want) and went to joanns and got some tulip glass crystals and a little $13 heating tool. voila! fun with crystals! it looks perfect and was easy and i believe the cyrstals will hold up rather well. i was intimitdated because bling looks so hard to do, but it wasnt.  when i was finished i just kept saying to myself, I can't beleive I did that!



I have been debating the same thing, and would LOVE pictures!


----------



## dis4harley

babynala said:


> this is cute! Perfect for the littlest Alabama fan.  Did you do the elephant by hand? YES
> 
> I love all the baby stuff.
> 
> 
> Wow, you did a great job on this dress.  Your DD looks amazing.  The bag is super cute.  Thanks


----------



## princesskayla

VBAndrea said:


> Not my name, just the child's first and last name must be permanently written on the lunchbox so in addition to the luggage tag I have to write the name on the box with a permanent marker.  I am going to try to figure out if I somehow can embroider the name onto some fabric and permanently attach that to the box.  We have to date the boxes everyday as well.  In the past when I have forgotten to date them I would get a nastygram in the lunch box.  Last year I got a phone call (messages left on both my cell and home phone!).  It's a social services law in Virginia.



WOW.  That is a little too big brotherly for me. I would probably go to jail because I wouldn't do it because they told me I had too!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I keep forgetting to post this...this is the dress I made for Rebecca for our cruise, she wore it on boarding day.  The snapshots I had of it didn't show the embroidery well, so I'm going to show off again.    The front embroidery is Bows and Clothes, the back is HeatherSue.









This is today's project, the first on BettyAnne...she sews much better than my old Viking, I realize now it's been dying a slow death for quite a while.  The burp cloths are just embellished pre-fold diapers.  I made the teepee's just for fun.  As a mom of girls I'm not sure if this is something that gets used, but it was a fun way to use up leftover flannel and the matching fabric from the burp cloths.


----------



## cogero

T-rox said:


> just thought i would share the solution i found.  A few pages back I asked for opinions/help. i made some tinkerbell jeans and wanted to add more pixie dust ( bling)  and i dint know if i should use crystals or rhinestones or what.  i really liked the shiny thread idea, but it wasnt just right for this project. so i did the details on the jeans ( will post pic if u want) and went to joanns and got some tulip glass crystals and a little $13 heating tool. voila! fun with crystals! it looks perfect and was easy and i believe the cyrstals will hold up rather well. i was intimitdated because bling looks so hard to do, but it wasnt.  when i was finished i just kept saying to myself, I can't beleive I did that!



Would love to see pictures



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I keep forgetting to post this...this is the dress I made for Rebecca for our cruise, she wore it on boarding day.  The snapshots I had of it didn't show the embroidery well, so I'm going to show off again.    The front embroidery is Bows and Clothes, the back is HeatherSue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is today's project, the first on BettyAnne...she sews much better than my old Viking, I realize now it's been dying a slow death for quite a while.  The burp cloths are just embellished pre-fold diapers.  I made the teepee's just for fun.  As a mom of girls I'm not sure if this is something that gets used, but it was a fun way to use up leftover flannel and the matching fabric from the burp cloths.



Love it all. 

I am finishing a skirt I made again using Aimee;s Tute someone want to tell me why I waited so long. Need to sew the elastic and work on the tank.


----------



## Meshell2002

cogero said:


> Meshell here is Aimee's Skirt Tutorial
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40350211&postcount=1429



thanks....bookmarked it this time!


----------



## belle41379

Okay, so many pages, and WTMTQ, especially on my ipad! So, i made a few notes.  Hope I got everything!

Epcot outfit-Really neat idea!!  Looks great!

Ursela dress-As others have said...!

Pink rosetta-Another way cute bag that makes me want to ake one!

HDDR outfits-These are really sweet.

Rapunzel/Finn appliqué-Amazing!

Pillowcase dresses-Everyone did a great job on these! Love the fabrics.

Cars/pirate outfits-Turned out great! I'm glad to see the Cars fabric on an older kid.  DS 6 wants them, but I was afraid they may look too busy or babyish.  Not so! 

The Videa is looking great!

Pooh/Peter Pan dresses-These look really good!  I especially like the PP. 

Babynala-it's my moms machine, but I just lined up the fabric with the edge of the foot and used my hands to keep it in line.  I just laid them lightly on the fabric so it wouldn't interrupt the feeding back/in/out/over.  It was super easy but took forever! . I wish I had a machine that would do all hers does! lol


----------



## babynala

cogero said:


> i called in to work today. Going to go and sew. I am enjoying the fact there is no one in my house but me right now. This hasn't happened in a very long time.
> 
> going to try and finish at least 2 complete outfits today but we shall see.


Yeah for being home alone!



mommy2mrb said:


> sorry didn't get a chance to comment yesterday.....hope we can meet up in WDW too! we can exchange cell # when we get closer...not sure of our schedule just yet!  since we aren't doing ADR's are winging it this trip!


That sounds good to me.



T-rox said:


> just thought i would share the solution i found.  A few pages back I asked for opinions/help. i made some tinkerbell jeans and wanted to add more pixie dust ( bling)  and i dint know if i should use crystals or rhinestones or what.  i really liked the shiny thread idea, but it wasnt just right for this project. so i did the details on the jeans ( will post pic if u want) and went to joanns and got some tulip glass crystals and a little $13 heating tool. voila! fun with crystals! it looks perfect and was easy and i believe the cyrstals will hold up rather well. i was intimitdated because bling looks so hard to do, but it wasnt.  when i was finished i just kept saying to myself, I can't beleive I did that!


that sounds really neat, I would love to see your finished project.  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I keep forgetting to post this...this is the dress I made for Rebecca for our cruise, she wore it on boarding day.  The snapshots I had of it didn't show the embroidery well, so I'm going to show off again.    The front embroidery is Bows and Clothes, the back is HeatherSue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is today's project, the first on BettyAnne...she sews much better than my old Viking, I realize now it's been dying a slow death for quite a while.  The burp cloths are just embellished pre-fold diapers.  I made the teepee's just for fun.  As a mom of girls I'm not sure if this is something that gets used, but it was a fun way to use up leftover flannel and the matching fabric from the burp cloths.


Absolutely LOVE your Vida.  The burp cloths look great and the matching teepees were a great idea - I never used one of those before but it seems like a good idea (I just used to put a washcloth over that area and tried to change that diaper as fast as I could)


----------



## Granna4679

Behind a few pages again.  We had my daughter's baby shower this weekend.  It was a huge success.  We had about 35 people and she got sooooo many very cute things and all the necessities.  I will post a couple pictures of the shower when I get home tonight since all of my pictures are on my home computer.  



scrap_heaven said:


> Finished my Epcot top/dress it ended up longer than I hoped  But I am still really happy with it over all.
> 
> Mickey head flags, Canadian, US, Norway, Ireland, United Kingdom.
> 
> I HATE HATE HATE gathering, but I think this turned out pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore my recycling bins in the corner



This turned out really cute...I love that flag fabric.  



DMGeurts said:


> Just for your Cheryl....
> 
> Inspired by the Villians Insa from a few weeks ago (I think it was Anita's)...  Anyways - it finally inspired me to start my Villian's series - I'd been procrastinating because I was unsure of what to do with it - and the Insa inspired me to applique.    I only have one done so far, because I've been working hard on the BG and other things (um, tags)...  So, here's the first release - Ursula...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - and the dress isn't crooked - but the camera is.  LOL
> 
> Close-up of the hand applique...  her entire face is hand appliqued, as well.  That part was really time consuming - however - not nearly as bad as hand embroidering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Yep....it was Ellen that made the Villain dress.  

D - I posted on fb but his is just absolutely wonderful!!



VBAndrea said:


> I've been meaning to ask you, how do you like having carpeting in your sewing room?  I am such a thread dropper that I love having a tile floor to sweep and even right outside the laundry room the carpet gets covered with trails of thread and it drives me bonkers.  Are you just a really neat sewer that uses the trash can properly?  I wonder if I taped a little trash bag to my sewing table that I might get neater. I do know if I had more space I'd be neater (the mess would be spread out more so at least it might appear neater!).



I have carpet in my sewing room also...I am forever having to pick up threads AND pins.  I wish I had hardwood floors as well.



littlepeppers said:


> I've been trying to fing time to post these Hoop Dee Doo pictures for you.  The girls got lots of attention from the girls in the cast.  They recieved two visits and they even remembered my girls names.



Great group shot, but those little ones are just adorable in their hoop-de-doo outfits!!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Your creations are always beautiful but I LOVE that tink set.  I'm scared of that pattern!



Thank you so much.  I was really scared of the pattern too and this was my first even though I have had it for a year probably.  It wasn't as hard as I had imagined.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*i've been seeing all the AG dolls postedand chatted about but i didn't have a pic of my oldest dgd and her Kit. we got her Kit for her 7th b'day,she'd wanted her ofr a few years but i wasn't gonna spend the $$ unless i knew she'd take good care of her. i got her one of the generation dolls for target a year or so before so she could 'practice' with her. she did great so she got Kit and loves her...here they are Elli,Kit & Blaze on the way to Nanna & Pawpaw's yesterday after church...lol i just had to share Kit all buckled up for safty! Kit's wearong one of the sundresses i made her to match the ones i made Elli thi syear for her 9th. b'day...



*


----------



## cogero

Question

Has any one ever used embroidery designs from Sweet Peas Place?

They have the perfect design for one of the outfits for J.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

VBAndrea said:


> Not my name, just the child's first and last name must be permanently written on the lunchbox so in addition to the luggage tag I have to write the name on the box with a permanent marker.  I am going to try to figure out if I somehow can embroider the name onto some fabric and permanently attach that to the box.  We have to date the boxes everyday as well.  In the past when I have forgotten to date them I would get a nastygram in the lunch box.  Last year I got a phone call (messages left on both my cell and home phone!).  It's a social services law in Virginia.



I can understand having the name on the lunch box, but having to date the lunch every day sounds ridiculous!  Like parents don't have enough to do.  As a former ps teacher and a present preschool teacher, I wouldn't have time to check each and every lunch every day for a date either.  Teachers have plenty to do to!  The things school systems think up!  Glad we stay home for lunch as we homeschool!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I keep forgetting to post this...this is the dress I made for Rebecca for our cruise, she wore it on boarding day.  The snapshots I had of it didn't show the embroidery well, so I'm going to show off again.    The front embroidery is Bows and Clothes, the back is HeatherSue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is today's project, the first on BettyAnne...she sews much better than my old Viking, I realize now it's been dying a slow death for quite a while.  The burp cloths are just embellished pre-fold diapers.  I made the teepee's just for fun.  As a mom of girls I'm not sure if this is something that gets used, but it was a fun way to use up leftover flannel and the matching fabric from the burp cloths.



Love the cruise dress!  Wish I could take a cruise, but dh is really not interested in the Disney one.  The burbclothes are great and love the teepees!  I have only girls, but I had a neighbor who used those!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

harleykarolynmom said:


> another skirt I did can you all tell I have been bitten by the sewing bug it is so fun to go to goodwill and invision what you can make from it


*love that pillowcase shirt! i too love to repurpose things form the thrift store!! i buy a lil fabric here and there at hancocks { joann opens here on friday!!!} but i get such a thrill when i find somehting to re-do! i have used shirts,skirts,sheets,pillowcases,table clothes! just today i got a beautiful cranberry red curtain tier for $2.50,it's brocade i think the fabric is called{ all same color but with flowers/design slight.y raised} anywyas i alrady had an ivory tier now need a green for simple christmas dresses or dgd's,peasant dresses.sweet and comfy... keep sharing your finds and re-do's1 love the vintage pillowcases...
*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Mickey Fanatic said:


> A couple more:
> 
> Tiana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princesses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite one


*wow i lkove all the outfits,but my faves would hve to be the minnie and tina...the froggy buttons are just too cute as is your sweet lil girl! *


----------



## DMGeurts

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *i've been seeing all the AG dolls postedand chatted about but i didn't have a pic of my oldest dgd and her Kit. we got her Kit for her 7th b'day,she'd wanted her ofr a few years but i wasn't gonna spend the $$ unless i knew she'd take good care of her. i got her one of the generation dolls for target a year or so before so she could 'practice' with her. she did great so she got Kit and loves her...here they are Elli,Kit & Blaze on the way to Nanna & Pawpaw's yesterday after church...lol i just had to share Kit all buckled up for safty! Kit's wearong one of the sundresses i made her to match the ones i made Elli thi syear for her 9th. b'day...
> 
> 
> 
> *



Awww...  This is so cute!  Kit looks just like your gdg.

Anita - thanks for clarifying...  I knew it was either you or Ellen - I just coudn't remember which.  

D~


----------



## littlepeppers

Posted this on FB group.  
Question:  how is the CC reversibleromper pattern?  How difficult are the snaps?


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I keep forgetting to post this...this is the dress I made for Rebecca for our cruise, she wore it on boarding day.  The snapshots I had of it didn't show the embroidery well, so I'm going to show off again.    The front embroidery is Bows and Clothes, the back is HeatherSue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is today's project, the first on BettyAnne...she sews much better than my old Viking, I realize now it's been dying a slow death for quite a while.  The burp cloths are just embellished pre-fold diapers.  I made the teepee's just for fun.  As a mom of girls I'm not sure if this is something that gets used, but it was a fun way to use up leftover flannel and the matching fabric from the burp cloths.


*love the tp's never seen or heard of them so i had to thik a bit and realized you said not a mom of boys and the llight bulb went off!!!! hehe too cute! *


----------



## budafam

Question!  Just curious, what do you all do with these cute dresses when your DD grows out of them?  

Also, do any of you sell on Etsy?  or outside the forums?  *HINT HINT* I'm looking for some cute ideas for my DD for an upcoming trip... thanks!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

DMGeurts said:


> Awww...  This is so cute!  Kit looks just like your gdg.
> 
> Anita - thanks for clarifying...  I knew it was either you or Ellen - I just coudn't remember which.
> 
> D~


*yes they do look alike,when sh ewas ready to get her AG she picked Kit 'cause they looked alike and she loved her story,hen this year she wanted  bike for her b'day and picked out the 'cruiser' at wallmart,it's a pale green with white striping,looks 50'sish to me but Elli loved it and sai d" thi slooks like somehting Kit would of ridden! " i love that she's still carring her around,all th eother girls at daycare where me and DD work and Elli and Blaz ego ,they seem to grow up way to fast. Elli is sometimes th eloaner since she doesn't relly like to hang out with the other girls and talk about others { starts so young with girls! } she'd rather either have a plastic bottle to catch & release bugs in or build sandcastles with the younger kids...she get sher feelings hurt by th eothers at times but i think thi swill help he judge/choose friends as she gets older..sorry to go on and on...just bug sme at times that my sweet girl has to go thorugh all thos egrowing ains..Blaze ont he other hand has tons of daycare friends and school friends,Elli's school friends are nerdy like her...lol
*


----------



## Diz-Mommy

cogero said:


> Question
> 
> Has any one ever used embroidery designs from Sweet Peas Place?
> 
> They have the perfect design for one of the outfits for J.



I don't think I have although some of the designs look a little familiar with another designer I've used in the past...I don't know if these are just copy cat designs or maybe it's her under a different name.  I know she was having a hard time selling on Etsy, so maybe she decided to make her own site?


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*my olsdest grandchildren Elli & Blaze are thinking about being god/godess for halloween this year...Elli siad she'd make a list so i could see what i could come up with ...lol...well i knew i wanted to come here and see if any of you crafty ladies had made anything like this  and could share info and/or pix1 Blaze said soemthing like Clash of the Titans...seems fairly easy sinc eit is alot of drapped fabric i would think? 
TIA for any ideas! *


----------



## scrap_heaven

cogero said:


> Question
> 
> Has any one ever used embroidery designs from Sweet Peas Place?
> 
> They have the perfect design for one of the outfits for J.





Diz-Mommy said:


> I don't think I have although some of the designs look a little familiar with another designer I've used in the past...I don't know if these are just copy cat designs or maybe it's her under a different name.  I know she was having a hard time selling on Etsy, so maybe she decided to make her own site?




Sweet Peas Place = Qwada Badada (?spell).  She had two businesses and combined them to one.

Aside from that, if you are used to Heathersue, you will find her patterns annoying and little finicky.  I also have had times were the satin stitch doesn't cover the tack down.

Over all I think she is improving, but not perfect.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

Help a New to AG Mommy!!!!

Need a little AG advice - - finally decided we are having an AG Christmas here. All the girls keep asking for AG dolls. I found this one - Nicki that Evie likes - same color hair as hers, Evie wants her dollie to have blue eyes like Ariel. I found 2 lot auctions on ebay, both dolls are in great condition - very littel use, just changing clothes as per the descriptions, one comes with her starter collection (currently at $113 with 4days left) -dog in training, straw hat, ranch outfit & tie top and shorts & the boxes for the accessories, currently $89.51 with 1 day left) the other comes with original tag on wrist, 2 wardrobe boxes, hangers, 3 full outfits including shoes - both come with book. 

Which sounds like a better deal?


----------



## ncmomof2

Here is my DD2 vida:











Now to figure out what to work on next...


----------



## livndisney

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Help a New to AG Mommy!!!!
> 
> Need a little AG advice - - finally decided we are having an AG Christmas here. All the girls keep asking for AG dolls. I found this one - Nicki that Evie likes - same color hair as hers, Evie wants her dollie to have blue eyes like Ariel. I found 2 lot auctions on ebay, both dolls are in great condition - very littel use, just changing clothes as per the descriptions, one comes with her starter collection (currently at $113 with 4days left) -dog in training, straw hat, ranch outfit & tie top and shorts & the boxes for the accessories, currently $89.51 with 1 day left) the other comes with original tag on wrist, 2 wardrobe boxes, hangers, 3 full outfits including shoes - both come with book.
> 
> Which sounds like a better deal?



Either price for Nicki is really good. I would expect the prices to go a bit higher. Nicki is a retired Girl of the Year doll.


----------



## mkwj

ncmomof2 said:


> I have finally started sewing for our DW trip coming up!  I have 18 dresses to make in the next two months or so.  Here are three:



So cute.  I need to get sewing on mine.  




dis4harley said:


> Here is the Alabama tutu outfit.



ROLL TIDE!!!!!   Love this.  And it would have been ruined with a tiger on it and different colorsas someone else said     jk




turtlegirl25 said:


> My girly girls have recently gotten into Star Wars.  They've only seen the 1978-1983 movies as that is all my parents own on VHS.    Anyways, I thought it would be fun have Star Wars t-shirts for them to wear to Hollywood Studios.  I can't find anything that is somewhat gender neutral.  Only boys.  So, I was going to print on iron-on paper and create my own.  *Any tricks to using this?*
> 
> Any other ideas?



I think it is bows and clothes that has the mickey jedi and the minnie leah.  That might work if you have an embroidery machine.



Mickey Fanatic said:


> Here are some more outfits my Mom has made for DD. She is a sewing fiend lately.
> 
> Little Mermaid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toy Story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cars





Mickey Fanatic said:


> A couple more:
> 
> Tiana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princesses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite one



I love these.




TinkerbelleMom said:


> I keep forgetting to post this...this is the dress I made for Rebecca for our cruise, she wore it on boarding day.  The snapshots I had of it didn't show the embroidery well, so I'm going to show off again.    The front embroidery is Bows and Clothes, the back is HeatherSue.



Love the dress.  The colors just pop.  Are these hard to make?


----------



## VBAndrea

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I keep forgetting to post this...this is the dress I made for Rebecca for our cruise, she wore it on boarding day.  The snapshots I had of it didn't show the embroidery well, so I'm going to show off again.    The front embroidery is Bows and Clothes, the back is HeatherSue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is today's project, the first on BettyAnne...she sews much better than my old Viking, I realize now it's been dying a slow death for quite a while.  The burp cloths are just embellished pre-fold diapers.  I made the teepee's just for fun.  As a mom of girls I'm not sure if this is something that gets used, but it was a fun way to use up leftover flannel and the matching fabric from the burp cloths.


The Vida is stunning!  I love the gold ric rac that ties in with the gold buttons.   And I adore both appliques.  Also good use in fabric combos with the Minnie dot.

The baby gifts are great.  I have NEVER heard of teepees before!  Too funny!  



mommyof2princesses said:


> I can understand having the name on the lunch box, but having to date the lunch every day sounds ridiculous!  Like parents don't have enough to do.  As a former ps teacher and a present preschool teacher, I wouldn't have time to check each and every lunch every day for a date either.  Teachers have plenty to do to!  The things school systems think up!  Glad we stay home for lunch as we homeschool!


Our lunch boxes in preschool had to be dated as well.  Both were private schools, so I'm not sure if public school requires the same.  At our preschool they gave everyone a laminated card to attach to the lunchbox and they marked it each day for you with a grease pencil.  My first year at the Montessori school I premade tiny stickers with the dates and just plopped them on every morning.  This past year I wised up and do the stickers with pencil and just change the calendar date by erasing it so I get one month out of each sticker.  The school also leaves a marker and masking tape in the lunch room so you can do it there.  If children bring lunch to your preschool you may want to have the director check with social services -- they could get cited if noncompliant.  And I think it is a state law, not a district law though perhaps it is.  Do they really think I would send my kid to school with an old lunch???!!!



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my DD2 vida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to figure out what to work on next...


Beautiful, just like her sister's!  I do love her little curls!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my DD2 vida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to figure out what to work on next...



Love it!  Vida's are one of my favorite patterns.  So versatile!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

mkwj said:


> Love the dress.  The colors just pop.  Are these hard to make?



Thanks...and thanks to everyone else who complimented me!    I read today on my phone, and its impossible to quote on it, and I'm too lazy to go back and look for them all.  

I think the Vida is easy, the worst part is tracing it out, IMHO.  When I'm ready to sew, I just want to jump into it, lol.  There's a great tute on it done by LisaZoe http://funktionalthreads.blogspot.com/2009/07/vida-sew-long-tutorial.html  She does amazing stuff, but I think she's busy because she hasn't posted in a while, the Vida is one of her specialties, and her tute shows how well she knows the pattern.  I've made this dress several times already, but still go back to her because its better than the original directions.


----------



## NiniMorris

I had planned on getting 3 Back To School dresses made today.  I did manage to get one almost complete when I realized I had mis measured the strips and have to take out the bottom ruffle and redo it.  (how about that...an alteration before it is finished) It also needs its buttons.


I then realized I ran out of serger thread!  I am still not sure how I did THAT!  I mean that ugly cone sits right in my face!  How on earth could I not see that it was empty?  I kept thinking it was coming unthreaded...well it WAS!

But, at least I got them all three cut out.  They did turn out kind of cute.  I used a free applique design from the new Applique Forum.  We get a few free designs each  month for the cost of our subscription.  It really turned out to be the perfect match for what I had in mind.

So, do I want to go down and finish the three other bodices...or do I want to just forget it until after I get the new serger thread?  


So very much beautiful things posted lately.  I really LOVE the cruise dress with the Minnie Dot...since we are thinking about a Disney cruise next year for our 35th anniversary and vow renewal...I think my grand daughter really needs one!


Nini


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

My embroidery machine is all better and home at last!  I have two machines now and no projects planned, and DH is working late tonight, so I have the time to goof off.  I decided to do something silly...here's the results.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




It's not original of course, it came from SWAK.  But still fun.  I'm going to make more at Christmas for gifts.  We don't usually swap gifts at the office, but this is too fun not to share.  And practical too!


----------



## DMGeurts

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Help a New to AG Mommy!!!!
> 
> Need a little AG advice - - finally decided we are having an AG Christmas here. All the girls keep asking for AG dolls. I found this one - Nicki that Evie likes - same color hair as hers, Evie wants her dollie to have blue eyes like Ariel. I found 2 lot auctions on ebay, both dolls are in great condition - very littel use, just changing clothes as per the descriptions, one comes with her starter collection (currently at $113 with 4days left) -dog in training, straw hat, ranch outfit & tie top and shorts & the boxes for the accessories, currently $89.51 with 1 day left) the other comes with original tag on wrist, 2 wardrobe boxes, hangers, 3 full outfits including shoes - both come with book.
> 
> Which sounds like a better deal?



Well, let me tell you a short story about Nicki...  She had very serious wig problems.  I, myself, went through the purchase and exchange of 3 different Nicki dolls before I got one that I could live with.  My BFF went through 8 (yes, eight) before she settled on one that was less than perfect.  So, the first thing to look for, when looking at Nicki dolls is hair condition - even if you were to send her in to the doll hospital - there is no guarantee you'd get a perfect wig, because there were very few perfect wigs to start out with.  Also, make sure you ask the seller if she has a black "x" on her bum-bum, because that indicates that she was originally returned to AG as a defect, and then she was sold at the annual MCM benefit sale - which means she carries no warranty from AG, and she could have something wrong with her.

Personally, I would go for the collection that appeals to you the most.  I have not looked at recent going prices for Nicki or her collection in over a year - but at one time, just the doll went for $400+...  I think she has come down quite a bit since then though.  I do know that the pants to her ranch outfit do run quite small, and the chaps are quite cheaply made.  We do have Nicki's entire collection, and as a whole, it is a fantastic set...  If you would like to see our Nicki stuff to compare - you can find it here:  Limited Edition collection 

Also, as a side note, Nicki's hair is very finicky - and as a first doll if your dd is younger - I would not expect it to stay cute and curly for very long.  I am not trying to discourage you by any means, I just want to make sure that you know that Nicki's wig is very high maintenance... if you just want her for a play doll, then no worries, but if you want it to be a doll that your dd really takes care of, be prepared to help her out with brushing and maintaining her hair.  Also, very important, make sure that you get a 'brand new from AG doll brush' - any regular brush that has been used to brush human hair will wreck the doll's hair (the oils from our hair get into their wig and really mess it up).

I hope I didn't come across as snotty - I am trying to type in a hurry.  I am just trying to give you a lot of info in a very short time.    If you ever want me to look over any auctions for you - feel free to PM me here or on FB.  



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my DD2 vida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to figure out what to work on next...



LOVE THIS!!!!!

D~


----------



## squirrel

I don't recall ever seeing a Teepee before.  What a great idea.  I have a friend that just had a little boy, wish I knew about making these before he was born.

I searched and found a blog with pattern if anyone else is interested.  http://littlebirdiesecrets.blogspot.com/2008/11/i-laughed-out-loud-when-i-heard-name-of.html


----------



## billwendy

mphalens said:


> Y'all, I finally finished reading 8 pages on my PHONE because I can't get on the ILs wi-fi because they don't know the password!!!!
> I have a bunch of work I need to do that can't be done on their computer without moving large files ... Ack!!!!
> Nevermind that I want to quote about a million things y'all have posted and I can't... If I could figure out how to add a 3G data plan to our business account for my iPad I would!!!!
> At least things have been ok on the trip so far (well, except for the fact that for a brief 20 minutes I had a glimmer of hope of a paid stay in Minneapolis with $1200 in airline vouchers and the mall of america and most importantly the possibility of meeting D, only to then be told that they didn't need us to give up our seats afterall ) ...
> Except I'm going nuts not being able to go anywhere whenever I want... I'm seriously OVER not being able to ride in a car with my dh and kids (one of us has to ride with FIL while the other rides with MIL and the boys)... The cousins don't get here until Tuesday now and leave Friday
> Ugh!!!
> Ok... Sorry for my vent ... Carry on!



Lol...where are you in MT? Bummed you didnt get bumped!!



Flea said:


> Hi all you lovelies
> 
> It's been a VERY LONG time since I've been around these parts.....about 2 years  . DH has mentioned this past week about returning to Disneyland possibly next year....so as part of my research I had to pop in here of course
> 
> My girls have decided they are too big for full on customs like last time so I have to find some subtle disney sewing inspiration. Still have lots of time to go as we've not set a date yet....hoping for a good airline deal as at the moment it will cost over $10k in just flights. WHY OH WHY Can't I live closer to my obsession???
> 
> Anyway I'm off to do my "research" and look at all your inspirational sewing.
> 
> Take Care
> 
> Leah



Hi Flea!!!! How was your trip???? Its been a LONG time - how big are the girls now?


----------



## VBAndrea

*QUESTION?*

Does anyone have a good size chart for waist measurements for girls based on age?

My dd has two friends with fall birthdays that I am likely going to make outfits for. One I may have access to measure and come to think of it, she puts on my dd's Minnie skirt quite often when she visits so I can measure that.  But I will not have availability of the other child to measure.

I looked at Carla's waist chart on the Easy Fits and am wondering if you all find it fairly accurate for standard sizing?  It is not at all accurate for my dd -- she's on the thinner side but not grossly so, and it's over 3 inches off for her!  The friend in question that I can't measure is larger than my dd so it may work for her.

I was just wondering if anyone knew of a better chart for waist measurements and possibly skirt lengths based on age when a child's measurements are not available?  

Also, Carla (I believe) uses elastic 3 to 5" smaller than waist size but I think most of you use 2" smaller  -- any input on that?  I started doing 2" smaller for my dd so things last longer.  Both my kids have Easy Fits that are almost two years old that still fit in the waist, so I am hoping this is pretty forgiving.


----------



## dis4harley

What do you think of this applique? It is for the top panel of a school colors rosetta.


----------



## huffjoann

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I keep forgetting to post this...this is the dress I made for Rebecca for our cruise, she wore it on boarding day.  The snapshots I had of it didn't show the embroidery well, so I'm going to show off again.    The front embroidery is Bows and Clothes, the back is HeatherSue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use up leftover flannel and the matching fabric from the burp cloths.




is Bows and clothes an Etsy seller? I just love that anchor design


----------



## billwendy

huffjoann said:


> is Bows and clothes an Etsy seller? I just love that anchor design



She has her own website 
http://stores.bowsandclothes.com/-strse-1566/Mister-and-miss-mouse/Detail.bok


----------



## cajunfan

ANN!

I received my fabric today! THANK YOU!!! Now to wash it all...

Here is a picture of the surgery caps I make for the kiddos...

Girl style (think shower cap):






Boy style:






(these have been modified...this was literally my first one.

Lynn


----------



## SallyfromDE

NiniMorris said:


> So...I am making 3 BTS dresses (yes, I know we start back in only 16 days!  Probably will NOT get these sold!)
> 
> I am making a Stripwork jumper...but the fabric I am using really NEED to have all 9!  That means a total of 18 strip instead of only 16.  First of all...that was a LOT of strip!  And second...has anyone ever made it with more strips?  I've made it with trapezoid strips for the embroidery/applique designs, but never with more strips...is there any changes I need to make to the rest of the dress?  I'm guessing the only difference is I need to have a bit more gathers as the skirt will be a bit fuller....
> 
> 
> Wish me luck!
> 
> Nini



Nini, some schools go back later. Here in DE, I think Kirsta goes back mid week before Labor Day. It used to be after until a few years ago. So you have time to list. 



budafam said:


> Question!  Just curious, what do you all do with these cute dresses when your DD grows out of them?
> 
> Also, do any of you sell on Etsy?  or outside the forums?  *HINT HINT* I'm looking for some cute ideas for my DD for an upcoming trip... thanks!



Mine become hand me downs to a smaller neice. But some on here become "resells" on Ebay or Etsy.


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> Question
> 
> Has any one ever used embroidery designs from Sweet Peas Place?
> 
> They have the perfect design for one of the outfits for J.



I would not recommend her designs.  I have had trouble with every one of them that I try to stitch out. Not only do they not have a good tack down stitch, often the satin stitch didn't cover the the edges properly and left lots of "eyelashes" AND at least twice I had fabric pull out of the edge of the design right after I finished a project.  Plus there were a lot of unnecessary color changes in the designs.  



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my DD2 vida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to figure out what to work on next...



That is so cute!  Your two girls will look adorable together in their dresses!



NiniMorris said:


> I had planned on getting 3 Back To School dresses made today.  I did manage to get one almost complete when I realized I had mis measured the strips and have to take out the bottom ruffle and redo it.  (how about that...an alteration before it is finished) It also needs its buttons.
> 
> 
> I then realized I ran out of serger thread!  I am still not sure how I did THAT!  I mean that ugly cone sits right in my face!  How on earth could I not see that it was empty?  I kept thinking it was coming unthreaded...well it WAS!
> 
> But, at least I got them all three cut out.  They did turn out kind of cute.  I used a free applique design from the new Applique Forum.  We get a few free designs each  month for the cost of our subscription.  It really turned out to be the perfect match for what I had in mind.
> 
> 
> Nini



School starts here the week just before Labor Day.  It is the same in most of the other surrounding counties.  Some of the counties in Northern VA start right after Labor Day.


----------



## Fruto76

Wow! That was quick! I love the caps...hope you have fun sewing! 





cajunfan said:


> ANN!
> 
> I received my fabric today! THANK YOU!!! Now to wash it all...
> 
> Here is a picture of the surgery caps I make for the kiddos...
> 
> Girl style (think shower cap):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy style:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (these have been modified...this was literally my first one.
> 
> Lynn


----------



## tmh0206

cogero said:


> Question
> 
> Has any one ever used embroidery designs from Sweet Peas Place?
> 
> They have the perfect design for one of the outfits for J.



I have used a couple of her designs and didn't have any real problems, but I am a beginner where as you are much more experienced, so they will probably be a piece of cake for you....and they turned out nice in the end.  I will mention that the ones I used were fairly simple w/not a lot of different pieces, so that may make a big difference in how they stitch also.


----------



## rtruba

VBAndrea said:


> *QUESTION?*
> 
> Does anyone have a good size chart for waist measurements for girls based on age?
> 
> My dd has two friends with fall birthdays that I am likely going to make outfits for. One I may have access to measure and come to think of it, she puts on my dd's Minnie skirt quite often when she visits so I can measure that.  But I will not have availability of the other child to measure.
> 
> I looked at Carla's waist chart on the Easy Fits and am wondering if you all find it fairly accurate for standard sizing?  It is not at all accurate for my dd -- she's on the thinner side but not grossly so, and it's over 3 inches off for her!  The friend in question that I can't measure is larger than my dd so it may work for her.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone knew of a better chart for waist measurements and possibly skirt lengths based on age when a child's measurements are not available?
> 
> Also, Carla (I believe) uses elastic 3 to 5" smaller than waist size but I think most of you use 2" smaller  -- any input on that?  I started doing 2" smaller for my dd so things last longer.  Both my kids have Easy Fits that are almost two years old that still fit in the waist, so I am hoping this is pretty forgiving.



For me, I usually find that 18 inches is average for a sz 2/3 and I add an inch per year unless I'm given waist measurements specifically. I like "Noodles and Milk" patterns, Her measurements seem pretty accurate.


----------



## mphalens

Well, I managed to get online on my computer earlier today, but only by using the hard-wire line at FIL's desk in his office. DH and I have both tried to get the wifi password and can't (but apparently it's just us, because their former border didn't have any problems, so they just can't help us  )...
I can't be in the office at night (and the amount of time I was in there today working earned me lots of sighs and groans) so I'm back to checking the last few pages from my phone. 
Love everything that's been posted!!!
I'm in Missoula, MT and basically a captive at the ILs house. They don't let us take their car and since there's only Hertz rental car here it would have cost us $600 to rent an economy car for the week. And heaven forbid we want to or need to go somewhere, because DH and I both can't go with the kids so if we both want to go both MIL and FIL have to drive us!
I did get to go to Joann's today, but only bought Phay some beads to make bracelets. 
Sorry for venting  I can't vent on Facebook b/c FIL is a friend on there and apparently keeps a file of my posts on his desktop (yup, saw that today when dh & I were trying to sort out the wifi  )


----------



## ivey_family

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my DD2 vida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to figure out what to work on next...



Your daughters are just little dolls!  I LOVE both of the Peter Pan dresses!  Just gorgeous!  I've got PP fabric sitting on my stack, but I won't let myself touch it until I finish everything I've already got cut out including a christening gown.

Dorine - Ursula is AMAZING!

As always, so many other beautiful creations, but I'm usually using an ipod, so no multi-quoting.

I think I've spent at least 12 of the last 24 hours sewing and I am whipped!  I did two pair of Cars print Easy Fit shorts (with added pockets and contrasting band) and the ruffled back of a diaper cover.  Time to give my neck a rest!

Regards,
C.


----------



## Flea

billwendy said:


> Hi Flea!!!! How was your trip???? Its been a LONG time - how big are the girls now?



HIIIIIIIIIII 

The trip was absolutely AMAZING. We all had a fantastic time.  I just wish it wasn't so expensive from NZ to the US so we could go more than once every few years   The girls are now almost 5 and 7 so will be about 6 and 8 when we go, if it all falls into place  They are very opinionated on what they wear though...I may get the wee one into more customs but not the big girl. 


So many beautiful clothes lovelies. I see that the creativeness hasn't changed in the past 2 years. Everything is as beautiful as ever.


----------



## VBAndrea

TinkerbelleMom said:


> My embroidery machine is all better and home at last!  I have two machines now and no projects planned, and DH is working late tonight, so I have the time to goof off.  I decided to do something silly...here's the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not original of course, it came from SWAK.  But still fun.  I'm going to make more at Christmas for gifts.  We don't usually swap gifts at the office, but this is too fun not to share.  And practical too!


  Very cute!  



dis4harley said:


> What do you think of this applique? It is for the top panel of a school colors rosetta.


That turned out quite nice -- I can never do anything that small which such good curves -- mine always turn out wonky.



cajunfan said:


> ANN!
> 
> I received my fabric today! THANK YOU!!! Now to wash it all...
> 
> Here is a picture of the surgery caps I make for the kiddos...
> 
> Girl style (think shower cap):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy style:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (these have been modified...this was literally my first one.
> 
> Lynn


I recall seeing the boy's ones on the pillow pocket thread for GKTW but I don't remember the girl's -- they look great and don't look too time consuming.  I had looked up if our local children's hospital needed anything sewing wise and all they really wanted was money or new toys.  When we lived in RI our kids each got a small fleece blanket when they went to the ER and I am wondering if they were donated -- it wasn't a children's hospital so I should really look into a couple of the hospitals that are local as I have loads of fleece!



rtruba said:


> For me, I usually find that 18 inches is average for a sz 2/3 and I add an inch per year unless I'm given waist measurements specifically. I like "Noodles and Milk" patterns, Her measurements seem pretty accurate.


Thank you!  I have to look up Noodles and Milk -- I have never even heard of them.



mphalens said:


> Well, I managed to get online on my computer earlier today, but only by using the hard-wire line at FIL's desk in his office. DH and I have both tried to get the wifi password and can't (but apparently it's just us, because their former border didn't have any problems, so they just can't help us  )...
> I can't be in the office at night (and the amount of time I was in there today working earned me lots of sighs and groans) so I'm back to checking the last few pages from my phone.
> Love everything that's been posted!!!
> I'm in Missoula, MT and basically a captive at the ILs house. They don't let us take their car and since there's only Hertz rental car here it would have cost us $600 to rent an economy car for the week. And heaven forbid we want to or need to go somewhere, because DH and I both can't go with the kids so if we both want to go both MIL and FIL have to drive us!
> I did get to go to Joann's today, but only bought Phay some beads to make bracelets.
> Sorry for venting  I can't vent on Facebook b/c FIL is a friend on there and apparently keeps a file of my posts on his desktop (yup, saw that today when dh & I were trying to sort out the wifi  )


  I am so sorry for your captivity.  How much longer will you be a prisoner there?


----------



## NiniMorris

mphalens said:


> Well, I managed to get online on my computer earlier today, but only by using the hard-wire line at FIL's desk in his office. DH and I have both tried to get the wifi password and can't (but apparently it's just us, because their former border didn't have any problems, so they just can't help us  )...
> I can't be in the office at night (and the amount of time I was in there today working earned me lots of sighs and groans) so I'm back to checking the last few pages from my phone.
> Love everything that's been posted!!!
> I'm in Missoula, MT and basically a captive at the ILs house. They don't let us take their car and since there's only Hertz rental car here it would have cost us $600 to rent an economy car for the week. And heaven forbid we want to or need to go somewhere, because DH and I both can't go with the kids so if we both want to go both MIL and FIL have to drive us!
> I did get to go to Joann's today, but only bought Phay some beads to make bracelets.
> Sorry for venting  I can't vent on Facebook b/c FIL is a friend on there and apparently keeps a file of my posts on his desktop (yup, saw that today when dh & I were trying to sort out the wifi  )



I know the feeling about not venting on FB...I really wanted to vent on there yesterday afternoon...but knew my DIL would be the first to see it and get her feelings hurt!  (Silly Grand mother ...I let the grand daughter fall asleep while she was waiting for them to come and pick her up...I mean they were only an HOUR late!)  I can't imagine how hard it must be for you!

Nini


----------



## AmandaRG

Hello all! I posted once about 5 threads ago! What a fun and chatty group!

I have two dds, and we had our first Disney trip in March on a cruise. LOVED it! I did make several outfits, but mostly easy stuff. We have more coming up and I cannot wait to get other things made.

You are so inspirational! I wish I had more time for sewing, but we start homeschooling on Monday. I will make time for it as it is really something I enjoy. Maybe I can lock myself away a night or two a month and get some things done!





Model Attitude?











I had found the Gymboree skirt for about $3, so I knew I could make it work! A friend of mine made the bows.


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> I am so sorry for your captivity.  How much longer will you be a prisoner there?



Til the 31st 
Luckily this afternoon DHs cousin and his wife and kids get here and we  them ... But we'll still be at the mercy of The ILs as far as going anywhere for the most part. 
The other bummer is that dh's & my mutual friend, the person who introduced us 12 years ago, is getting married this weekend and all of our friends are starting to roll in to the wedding location (Delaware) and posting about it on Facebook. The ILs hit the roof when we suggested that we might need to cut our trip short by two days to attend this very important to us wedding and said if we did we'd have to pay for the tickets (over $900) rather than them if we were going to "choose our friends over family" ... We can't afford that on top of the rental car and hotel we would also have had to get in order to go, so we're missing the wedding and it's killing me 

Pity Party Table for 1 ... 

Okay y'all - post lots of continued awesomeness today so I have some entertainment from "captivity"


----------



## mphalens

Can't quote at the bottom of all your fabulousness from my phone, but I just had to comment! Absolutely fabulous outfits!!!



AmandaRG said:


> Hello all! I posted once about 5 threads ago! What a fun and chatty group!
> 
> I have two dds, and we had our first Disney trip in March on a cruise. LOVED it! I did make several outfits, but mostly easy stuff. We have more coming up and I cannot wait to get other things made.
> 
> You are so inspirational! I wish I had more time for sewing, but we start homeschooling on Monday. I will make time for it as it is really something I enjoy. Maybe I can lock myself away a night or two a month and get some things done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model Attitude?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had found the Gymboree skirt for about $3, so I knew I could make it work! A friend of mine made the bows.


----------



## DMGeurts

TinkerbelleMom said:


> My embroidery machine is all better and home at last!  I have two machines now and no projects planned, and DH is working late tonight, so I have the time to goof off.  I decided to do something silly...here's the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not original of course, it came from SWAK.  But still fun.  I'm going to make more at Christmas for gifts.  We don't usually swap gifts at the office, but this is too fun not to share.  And practical too!



Cute!!  I would have a blast doing that to all of our TP.  



billwendy said:


> Lol...where are you in MT? Bummed you didnt get bumped!!



Tell me about it...  I could have met Marianne - I was T-H-I-S close...  



dis4harley said:


> What do you think of this applique? It is for the top panel of a school colors rosetta.



I think the applique looks great!!!  It's so tiny - the tiny appliques are the hardest to do!  



cajunfan said:


> ANN!
> 
> I received my fabric today! THANK YOU!!! Now to wash it all...
> 
> Here is a picture of the surgery caps I make for the kiddos...
> 
> Girl style (think shower cap):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy style:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (these have been modified...this was literally my first one.
> 
> Lynn



These are great and an awesome idea!



mphalens said:


> Well, I managed to get online on my computer earlier today, but only by using the hard-wire line at FIL's desk in his office. DH and I have both tried to get the wifi password and can't (but apparently it's just us, because their former border didn't have any problems, so they just can't help us  )...
> I can't be in the office at night (and the amount of time I was in there today working earned me lots of sighs and groans) so I'm back to checking the last few pages from my phone.
> Love everything that's been posted!!!
> I'm in Missoula, MT and basically a captive at the ILs house. They don't let us take their car and since there's only Hertz rental car here it would have cost us $600 to rent an economy car for the week. And heaven forbid we want to or need to go somewhere, because DH and I both can't go with the kids so if we both want to go both MIL and FIL have to drive us!
> I did get to go to Joann's today, but only bought Phay some beads to make bracelets.
> Sorry for venting  I can't vent on Facebook b/c FIL is a friend on there and apparently keeps a file of my posts on his desktop (yup, saw that today when dh & I were trying to sort out the wifi  )



Wow!    Shall I send a ransom to release you?  I am sorry - but that is incredibly weird that they keep a file of your FB posts on their desktop...  maybe it's just because they don't want to miss any great pictures of the boys?    I so wish I lived close enough to rescue you...  My MIL lives in Montana too - maybe we should coordinate our trips - then we can rescue eachother?  



NiniMorris said:


> I know the feeling about not venting on FB...I really wanted to vent on there yesterday afternoon...but knew my DIL would be the first to see it and get her feelings hurt!  (Silly Grand mother ...I let the grand daughter fall asleep while she was waiting for them to come and pick her up...I mean they were only an HOUR late!)  I can't imagine how hard it must be for you!
> 
> Nini



Awww... Nini - It's so hard to keep them awake - especially for an hour.  



AmandaRG said:


> Hello all! I posted once about 5 threads ago! What a fun and chatty group!
> 
> I have two dds, and we had our first Disney trip in March on a cruise. LOVED it! I did make several outfits, but mostly easy stuff. We have more coming up and I cannot wait to get other things made.
> 
> You are so inspirational! I wish I had more time for sewing, but we start homeschooling on Monday. I will make time for it as it is really something I enjoy. Maybe I can lock myself away a night or two a month and get some things done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model Attitude?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had found the Gymboree skirt for about $3, so I knew I could make it work! A friend of mine made the bows.



Absolutely adorable!!  I can't wait to see what you  make for this trip.  

I am back to work on my Cruella dress today...  I decided to do something else to it - dd was right, and Cruella is a bit more creepy than I'd like.  Every time I go into my sewing room to look at her - expecting to love her - I just burst out laughing because the espression that turned out on her face is just...  creepy.  LOL  OH well - hopefully someone will want her.    If I can just make the rest of the dress cute enough, maybe people won't notice how weird Cruella is?  

Oh and I've been busy proofing tags for the last 2 days...  I am super excited!  I have one more final proof to do, then they should be ready to print.  It will take another 4-6 weeks for them to arrive at my door, but I am beyond elated to have a cool logo that really fits what I enjoy doing.  I also know that nearly everyone on FB really wanted me to do the black D~ - but I ended up doing the red one.  Once I saw it on the tags, it looked kind of funny.  I didn't order so many tags that I couldn't order more with black D~s at a later date and have both - they really aren't that crazy expensive.  I also ordered a stack of business cards (for the people at work n' relatives who aren't computer savvy), a bunch of stickers to seal my tissue paper with and address labels...  all of it with my logo.    Sorry, I just can't help being excited!  

D~


----------



## kelly1218

mphalens said:


> Well, I managed to get online on my computer earlier today, but only by using the hard-wire line at FIL's desk in his office. DH and I have both tried to get the wifi password and can't (but apparently it's just us, because their former border didn't have any problems, so they just can't help us  )...
> I can't be in the office at night (and the amount of time I was in there today working earned me lots of sighs and groans) so I'm back to checking the last few pages from my phone.
> Love everything that's been posted!!!
> I'm in Missoula, MT and basically a captive at the ILs house. They don't let us take their car and since there's only Hertz rental car here it would have cost us $600 to rent an economy car for the week. And heaven forbid we want to or need to go somewhere, because DH and I both can't go with the kids so if we both want to go both MIL and FIL have to drive us!
> I did get to go to Joann's today, but only bought Phay some beads to make bracelets.
> Sorry for venting  I can't vent on Facebook b/c FIL is a friend on there and apparently keeps a file of my posts on his desktop (yup, saw that today when dh & I were trying to sort out the wifi  )



that just sucks.... but as for facebook... you can block individual people from specific posts... not that I have ever done that to complain about coworkers or anything


----------



## mphalens

If I get bumped on the way home I will  I think DH owes me 

I'm glad you think it's weird too - I didn't open the file, but it definitely freaked me out 

I :love your tags and logo!!!! I can't wait to see the final products!!! Be sure to post pics when they arrive!!!!

And I definitely think coordinating our Montana trips would be good. Necessary even! My ILs are in Missoula - where is your MIL?
Right now I'm just reminding myself that we only come out here about once every 3 years . . .


----------



## NiniMorris

TinkerbelleMom said:


> My embroidery machine is all better and home at last!  I have two machines now and no projects planned, and DH is working late tonight, so I have the time to goof off.  I decided to do something silly...here's the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not original of course, it came from SWAK.  But still fun.  I'm going to make more at Christmas for gifts.  We don't usually swap gifts at the office, but this is too fun not to share.  And practical too!



I did that the first year I had my embroidery machine.  I always make stuff for the grown kids for Easter, so I put their monogram on two hand towels and on one roll of TP.  Oddly, my DIL loved it and my DD thought it was creepy!  She quickly tore it off and used the roll...Of course, I did a bathroom set for my Dad and Step Mom for Christmas (way too many towels to remember how many I did) and they LOVED them!  They have actually asked for holiday specific ones for this year...so I am making them 12 rolls...one for each month!  (TP rolls, not towels!)



Nini


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> If I get bumped on the way home I will  I think DH owes me
> 
> I'm glad you think it's weird too - I didn't open the file, but it definitely freaked me out
> 
> I :love your tags and logo!!!! I can't wait to see the final products!!! Be sure to post pics when they arrive!!!!
> 
> And I definitely think coordinating our Montana trips would be good. Necessary even! My ILs are in Missoula - where is your MIL?
> Right now I'm just reminding myself that we only come out here about once every 3 years . . .



Cool - then I have another 3 years before I have to visit my MIL.    My MIL lives on Flathead lake by Polson...  I just looked on a map - and theoretically, they are quite close to eachother.  This might actually work...  You could fly into MSP, pick us up, then we could chat on our flight to Missoula.  Forget visiting our In-Laws - lets just go to Montana.    To be nice, we should probably let them know we are there though...  

D~  <--- really needs to get off the computer and get to work!


----------



## AmandaRG

mphalens said:


> If I get bumped on the way home I will  I think DH owes me
> 
> I'm glad you think it's weird too - I didn't open the file, but it definitely freaked me out
> 
> I :love your tags and logo!!!! I can't wait to see the final products!!! Be sure to post pics when they arrive!!!!
> 
> And I definitely think coordinating our Montana trips would be good. Necessary even! My ILs are in Missoula - where is your MIL?
> Right now I'm just reminding myself that we only come out here about once every 3 years . . .



At least it is only every few years. Very strange about the file. I would assume that is something my in-laws would do. That is why I refuse their friend requests! Better that they think I did something than have proof that I did!

Have a safe trip home.


----------



## T-rox

love that embroidered tp. it is on my to do list.
requested pics are here.  in reference to the pixie dust bling i added to a pair of jeans. here is the over all outfit





[/IMG]
close up of the shirt.  it was a plain shirt i bought from kohls, on sale for like $4, it already had the bling on the neckline





[/IMG]
closeups of the jeans.  these were plain old navy jeans, bought on sale for $10 . i embroider the legs with the designs i want and on these i added bling to the emb designs via the tulip heat tool and tulip glass crystal avaialbe at joanns. hopefully you can see the bling, on the wording side i added it to only 5 little stars, on the pixie dust side i only added it to specific yellow stars. i then added some bling to the tops of the front and back pockets. enjoy





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## VBAndrea

AmandaRG said:


> Hello all! I posted once about 5 threads ago! What a fun and chatty group!
> 
> I have two dds, and we had our first Disney trip in March on a cruise. LOVED it! I did make several outfits, but mostly easy stuff. We have more coming up and I cannot wait to get other things made.
> 
> You are so inspirational! I wish I had more time for sewing, but we start homeschooling on Monday. I will make time for it as it is really something I enjoy. Maybe I can lock myself away a night or two a month and get some things done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model Attitude?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had found the Gymboree skirt for about $3, so I knew I could make it work! A friend of mine made the bows.


All so cute!  What a find with the Gymboree skirt -- it would probably cost more to make it.  Your girls kissy lipped faces made me laugh -- the older one looks like she's giving a kiss and the younger one looks MAD!



mphalens said:


> Til the 31st
> Luckily this afternoon DHs cousin and his wife and kids get here and we  them ... But we'll still be at the mercy of The ILs as far as going anywhere for the most part.
> The other bummer is that dh's & my mutual friend, the person who introduced us 12 years ago, is getting married this weekend and all of our friends are starting to roll in to the wedding location (Delaware) and posting about it on Facebook. The ILs hit the roof when we suggested that we might need to cut our trip short by two days to attend this very important to us wedding and said if we did we'd have to pay for the tickets (over $900) rather than them if we were going to "choose our friends over family" ... We can't afford that on top of the rental car and hotel we would also have had to get in order to go, so we're missing the wedding and it's killing me
> 
> Pity Party Table for 1 ...
> 
> Okay y'all - post lots of continued awesomeness today so I have some entertainment from "captivity"


So dh's cousin and wife aren't driving up in a huge van to help you all escape?  I don't understand why the ILs can't give you a car to use.  Do not they trust their very own son driving?  Just keep charging your phone so the battery doesn't die and you keep occupied with us until this afternoon.  I feel like I need to go take pics of a few things I did to keep you entertained.  I made dd a skirt last night, but I have to find a shirt to embroider -- none in my stash 

At least your ILs paid for your tickets there.  It would have been awful if you had paid for them.  We used to pay for MIL's tickets to come visit us and we finally put a stop to it.  Pay for her tickets and have her torture us for a week?!  None of that.  As a matter of fact after her last visit she is banned from coming out here again.  We did want to fly out to UT this summer to see dh's sisters and let the kids see MIL as they don't remember her, but with dh's foot surgery that got nixed.  My MIL isn't overly evil, she's just not one bit thankful and her senile dementia is beyond pathetic.  DH hasn't spoken to her in at least two years, but he can just tell her they chatted last week and she'd be none the wiser.  It is very sad and we are not trying to be rude or evil toward her, but it really is a fact that she doesn't remember any of the four times we flew her out here.  She does have a decent long term memory, so I think she remembers us in general and we try to keep her updated with pictures to help.

Anyhoo, you have my sympathies.



D~ I am very anxious to see Cruella!!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

T-rox said:


> love that embroidered tp. it is on my to do list.
> requested pics are here.  in reference to the pixie dust bling i added to a pair of jeans. here is the over all outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> close up of the shirt.  it was a plain shirt i bought from kohls, on sale for like $4, it already had the bling on the neckline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> closeups of the jeans.  these were plain old navy jeans, bought on sale for $10 . i embroider the legs with the designs i want and on these i added bling to the emb designs via the tulip heat tool and tulip glass crystal avaialbe at joanns. hopefully you can see the bling, on the wording side i added it to only 5 little stars, on the pixie dust side i only added it to specific yellow stars. i then added some bling to the tops of the front and back pockets. enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Ubercute!  My dd would love something like this and I just got her a bunch of jeans on clearance at Target.  Did you open the seams to embroider on them?  I think that's the worst part and why I haven't touched any of the jeans I bought yet.  AWESOME job!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

To those of you who have FB for your business alter ego...is FB giving you fits!?!?   I cannot post anything to anywhere except my own page (which I could do yesterday!)  I cannot post on a comment on one of my pictures unless it is someone I have friended in my other name!  I cannot send a pm to anyone unless they pm me first!  

How on earth are you supposed to work out the details of a custom dress if you can't talk with your customer?

I really don't want to have to list my email address out on the page...but I guess I will have to!

OK...rant over...after over 10 tries it let me leave a comment on a comment...but I still can't send her a message!


Nini


----------



## T-rox

VBAndrea said:


> Ubercute!  My dd would love something like this and I just got her a bunch of jeans on clearance at Target.  Did you open the seams to embroider on them?  I think that's the worst part and why I haven't touched any of the jeans I bought yet.  AWESOME job!!!



yes i open the seams. just on one side of one leg. not so bad.  when i do the back pockets i rip them completely off to emb and then sew them back on. how old is your dd?


----------



## cogero

AmandaRG said:


> Model Attitude?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had found the Gymboree skirt for about $3, so I knew I could make it work! A friend of mine made the bows.



These are so cute. Love the pictures



DMGeurts said:


> Absolutely adorable!!  I can't wait to see what you  make for this trip.
> 
> Oh and I've been busy proofing tags for the last 2 days...  I am super excited!  I have one more final proof to do, then they should be ready to print.  It will take another 4-6 weeks for them to arrive at my door, but I am beyond elated to have a cool logo that really fits what I enjoy doing.  I also know that nearly everyone on FB really wanted me to do the black D~ - but I ended up doing the red one.  Once I saw it on the tags, it looked kind of funny.  I didn't order so many tags that I couldn't order more with black D~s at a later date and have both - they really aren't that crazy expensive.  I also ordered a stack of business cards (for the people at work n' relatives who aren't computer savvy), a bunch of stickers to seal my tissue paper with and address labels...  all of it with my logo.    Sorry, I just can't help being excited!
> 
> D~



I don't blame you for being excited.



T-rox said:


> love that embroidered tp. it is on my to do list.
> requested pics are here.  in reference to the pixie dust bling i added to a pair of jeans. here is the over all outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I totally love this. Great job.

Marianne that is just weird about your ILs. I am not a huge fan of my MIL but it is odd that they won't let the 4 of you go out alone.


----------



## DMGeurts

T-rox said:


> love that embroidered tp. it is on my to do list.
> requested pics are here.  in reference to the pixie dust bling i added to a pair of jeans. here is the over all outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> close up of the shirt.  it was a plain shirt i bought from kohls, on sale for like $4, it already had the bling on the neckline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> closeups of the jeans.  these were plain old navy jeans, bought on sale for $10 . i embroider the legs with the designs i want and on these i added bling to the emb designs via the tulip heat tool and tulip glass crystal avaialbe at joanns. hopefully you can see the bling, on the wording side i added it to only 5 little stars, on the pixie dust side i only added it to specific yellow stars. i then added some bling to the tops of the front and back pockets. enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I really love these - the bling you added is the perfect touch!



NiniMorris said:


> To those of you who have FB for your business alter ego...is FB giving you fits!?!?   I cannot post anything to anywhere except my own page (which I could do yesterday!)  I cannot post on a comment on one of my pictures unless it is someone I have friended in my other name!  I cannot send a pm to anyone unless they pm me first!
> 
> How on earth are you supposed to work out the details of a custom dress if you can't talk with your customer?
> 
> I really don't want to have to list my email address out on the page...but I guess I will have to!
> 
> OK...rant over...after over 10 tries it let me leave a comment on a comment...but I still can't send her a message!
> 
> 
> Nini



Right now, I am not having any issues with FB...  Sorry Nini.  Did you switch users?  When I go to my SerendipiD~ page, there is a side panel on the right that offers to let me use FB as SerendipiD~...  if I want to, I click on it, and if I don't, I don't.  When I am done - the same spot on the panel has a link to let me use FB as Dorine, so I click on it when I am done.  Clear as mud?  

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

DMGeurts said:


> Right now, I am not having any issues with FB...  Sorry Nini.  Did you switch users?  When I go to my SerendipiD~ page, there is a side panel on the right that offers to let me use FB as SerendipiD~...  if I want to, I click on it, and if I don't, I don't.  When I am done - the same spot on the panel has a link to let me use FB as Dorine, so I click on it when I am done.  Clear as mud?
> 
> D~



Funny you should mention that...for the LONGEST time, mine did not have that option.  Then, suddenly it appeared out of nowhere.   (and I do mean it was not there...other people would sign in as me trying to show me where it was and it was just NOT there!  LOL)

Then, for a few weeks it worked just fine.  I could post as my alter ego, I could send PMs as my alter ego, could 'friend' people as my alter ego.  Now it is hit or miss.  Some days are better than others.  Today it is driving me crazy, because the dress is a rush job and I can't get the message to her.  (and of course next week I have to make my final Disney payment and I am hungry for money!  

I guess that will teach me to leave things to the last minute...probably not!


Nini


----------



## Granna4679

Still behind a few pages (well, ok...a lot of pages) but I wanted to share some of the pictures of my DDs baby shower this weekend.  She was soooo blessed and received so many nice presents.  Hoping I don't bore you with these....but I was really pleased with how it turned out (We had a lot of help with the decorations and food).

First of all, my DD and her shower cake.




The punch bowl, which I though was super cute....





The food table.  Notice the cute little fruit carriage my MIL made.  And the porcelain doll in the bathtub is my DDs and she has had it for about 20 years...can you tell how long she has loved ducks??





My daughter made dresses for both of my DGDs.  I didn't get a good picture of either of them or of them together but I thought they were so cute.  They not only matched each other but they matched the shower 





And just because I think it is sooo awesome that they can actually do this, here is a picture of my new grandson (in the womb)....





And one of the outfits I made him (complete with blanket,  romper, hat, shoes, burp cloth)...





Thanks for looking!!


----------



## aboveH20

TinkerbelleMom said:


> My embroidery machine is all better and home at last!  I have two machines now and no projects planned, and DH is working late tonight, so I have the time to goof off.  I decided to do something silly...here's the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not original of course, it came from SWAK.  But still fun.  I'm going to make more at Christmas for gifts.  We don't usually swap gifts at the office, but this is too fun not to share.  And practical too!



I love your TP.  What a great use of your embroidery machine -- very practical!

I've been collecting a few TP designs.  My top two favorites are

*Rump Ribbon *​(with a bow between the two words), and

First 6 Squares are on the House
Additional Squares 5¢ each​
 (Me) <-------- who is way "behind" in quoting 
 (me) <-------- who can't afford a ruffle foot so is doing the 7 t-shirts in 7 days challenge
 (me) <-------- who should _REALLY_ be working on her BG t-shirts


----------



## princesskayla

T-rox said:


> love that embroidered tp. it is on my to do list.
> requested pics are here.  in reference to the pixie dust bling i added to a pair of jeans. here is the over all outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



How cute - Where did you get the designs? I love them. (and I am not a huge fan of tinkerbell!) The bling that you added was perfect. You say it wasn't that hard....

AmandaRG - Sorry I lost your quote. Thoses dresses are precious and I really like waht you did with the gymboyee set.


----------



## T-rox

princesskayla said:


> How cute - Where did you get the designs? I love them. (and I am not a huge fan of tinkerbell!) The bling that you added was perfect. You say it wasn't that hard....
> 
> the tink soliouhette is a heather sue. the faith trust and pixie dust is stitchontime and the decorative pixie dust is stitchontime. the bling was amazingly not hard.


----------



## livndisney

NiniMorris said:


> To those of you who have FB for your business alter ego...is FB giving you fits!?!?   I cannot post anything to anywhere except my own page (which I could do yesterday!)  I cannot post on a comment on one of my pictures unless it is someone I have friended in my other name!  I cannot send a pm to anyone unless they pm me first!
> 
> How on earth are you supposed to work out the details of a custom dress if you can't talk with your customer?
> 
> I really don't want to have to list my email address out on the page...but I guess I will have to!
> 
> OK...rant over...after over 10 tries it let me leave a comment on a comment...but I still can't send her a message!
> 
> 
> Nini




Facebook is doing odd things. I am having to log out and back in to finish a conversation. But what I am REALLLLLY have trouble is Paypal! (I suspect they are evil). I have been with them for years with no (or few) problems but since my account was hacked a few months ago they have been impossible! Placing stupid limits, investigating a 4.00 refund to a customer... crazy stuff.

For FB have you tried logging out (closing the window) and then opening a new window and logging back in, it seems to work for me.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Granna4679 said:


> Still behind a few pages (well, ok...a lot of pages) but I wanted to share some of the pictures of my DDs baby shower this weekend.  She was soooo blessed and received so many nice presents.  Hoping I don't bore you with these....but I was really pleased with how it turned out (We had a lot of help with the decorations and food).
> 
> First of all, my DD and her shower cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The punch bowl, which I though was super cute....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The food table.  Notice the cute little fruit carriage my MIL made.  And the porcelain doll in the bathtub is my DDs and she has had it for about 20 years...can you tell how long she has loved ducks??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter made dresses for both of my DGDs.  I didn't get a good picture of either of them or of them together but I thought they were so cute.  They not only matched each other but they matched the shower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I think it is sooo awesome that they can actually do this, here is a picture of my new grandson (in the womb)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of the outfits I made him (complete with blanket,  romper, hat, shoes, burp cloth)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!



everything looks to cute! what a fun theme!!

love your goodies for your new little man!  he is really cute!


----------



## Granna4679

Fruto76 said:


> Love these outfits! They are worthy of extra table visits! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> Super cute.
> 
> My dd15 wanted a purse and so I told her I would make one if she helped.  She can't cut fabric to save her life, other than that she did ok. She picked the fabrics...first item made from the new stash.



Love the purse!!!!!  And those flip flops are just adorable.  Thanks for the tutorial.



princesskayla said:


> It has been awhile since I lurked among the disboutiquers but I am back! I got way to busy working 7 days a week to even think about sewing much less keeping up with this thread. Fast forward 7 months and I have now moved to Alaska, I am only working 2 weeks a month and I make more money. Yeah! I have finally got my sewing room in order and have started to sew again. I signed up for the two big gives currently going and I am working on those outfits as I type. I forgot how much fun this group is and how much I enjoyed reading and looking at all the wonderful creations. Here is a picture of my very last outfit I made, 3 months ago...



She is just too cute.  Great job on the outfit.



Atlanta GRITS said:


> Ladies, I finally found you!  I'd been wondering where you went.
> 
> Can I please jump on the CPK train from pages 4 on....?  I grew up in this little town Snellville, GA.  One day near to Christmas, my mom made me get on my best dress inc. white ruffled socks and shiny black shoes to go to the only bank in town.  The bank?!  Mother's - go figure.
> 
> Low and behold, standing in the lobby was Xavier Roberts himself!  For $100 bucks (ALOT of money at the time, this was 1975ish, maybe 1977) to open an account, I got a real true signed on the butt CPK by Xavier himself.  Her name is Rosalee Veronia, and she lives in the closest in my craft room.  I've lost her clothing, except for her panties.  Xavier helped me pick her out, and he also signed the adoption certificate for me while I took the adopotion oath too.  It was a GREAT day, one I can still recall with clarity.
> 
> I've enjoyed reading all of your stories...  Thank you for letting me share mine.



Great story...how old were you?



aidansmommy said:


> I had some clearance fabric from W-mart and decided to make a pillowcase dress with easy fit pants. Next time I think I'll make the dress shorter so it's more of a shirt.  Thoughts?  Also, it's the first time I put cuffs on the pants and after a brief mishap with the thread, I think they turned out kinda nice!



Very cute...love it.



OhStuffandFluff said:


> Finally finished my son's Jedi Robe!!  He was so excited to be part of the Jedi crew and on his way to fight the dark side!!
> http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232fp539;9>nu=5;;3>54;>259>WSNRCG=33;8;7356334:nu0mrj
> 
> Here is the tunic that goes underneath . . .
> http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232fp539;7>nu=5;;3>54;>259>WSNRCG=33;8;694<234:nu0mrj
> 
> Here are my both of my kiddos. DD in her Leia costume made by grandma and DS in his Jedi outfit.  They made quite the pair fighting the dark side together!!
> http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232fp5399:>nu=5;;3>54;>259>WSNRCG=33;8;6464;34:nu0mrj



Very cute!! 



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> I love this!
> 
> I just finished my last extra time/overtime shift at work for this schedule. No more extra time for me! Yeah! The is the first I have been on here in a while. I don't think I will ever catch up. I have been able to catch up a little on FB.
> 
> I posted this picture on FB but thought you all might like to see it.
> Remember how I was working on Flynn & Rapunzel in the boat. I FINALLY got around to applique it on a piece of material. Now to just get the piece of the dress cut out so I can finish the dress and the applique. I have to hand applique some of the things. But overall - pretty darn pleased with how it turned out - and I only had to rehoop to line it up twice!



AWESOME!!!!



cogero said:


> Here are pictures of the 2 outfits I finished today.
> 
> Cars Outfit for Miss C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate outfit. (I used Aimee's Tutorial for this but need to adjust my numbers because I wound up having to take a tuck in it.)



Cute outfits Chiara!




squirrel said:


> Here is the almost finished Vida.
> 
> Opinions needed-How should I finish the bottom edge?  The Vida is made long so I can't add ruffle.  I have white bias tape, I could go and get another color.  I could also just hem.
> 
> I will have to head over to my niece's house so I can measure the elastic part.  Is it supose to fit right next to the body?  or leave a little loose?



I love how you did the rick rac on the bottom.  



ncmomof2 said:


> I have finally started sewing for our DW trip coming up!  I have 18 dresses to make in the next two months or so.  Here are three:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased with how they turned out!  The Peter Pan one was a little more complicated than I had hoped.  I wanted to use the big Tink picture that is on the panel but it didn't cut right so I had to figure out how to use the smaller pictures.  I am working on DD2's version now.  I hope to get it and two more completed this week before we head to Colorado for a week on Sat.  My husband wanted to get away from the Texas heat for awhile!



Just waaaayyyyy too cute, both the girls and the dresses....
Good luck on getting all of those outfits made...WOW...thats a lot!!



dis4harley said:


> A dress for dd13



Cute dress and I love the purse too!!



Mickey Fanatic said:


> Here are some more outfits my Mom has made for DD. She is a sewing fiend lately.
> 
> Little Mermaid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite one



They are all really cute but I love these.  The froggy buttons are adorable.


----------



## DMGeurts

Granna4679 said:


> Still behind a few pages (well, ok...a lot of pages) but I wanted to share some of the pictures of my DDs baby shower this weekend.  She was soooo blessed and received so many nice presents.  Hoping I don't bore you with these....but I was really pleased with how it turned out (We had a lot of help with the decorations and food).
> 
> First of all, my DD and her shower cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The punch bowl, which I though was super cute....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The food table.  Notice the cute little fruit carriage my MIL made.  And the porcelain doll in the bathtub is my DDs and she has had it for about 20 years...can you tell how long she has loved ducks??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter made dresses for both of my DGDs.  I didn't get a good picture of either of them or of them together but I thought they were so cute.  They not only matched each other but they matched the shower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I think it is sooo awesome that they can actually do this, here is a picture of my new grandson (in the womb)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of the outfits I made him (complete with blanket,  romper, hat, shoes, burp cloth)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!



Everything is adorable - but I have to especially add - *I have that exact same porcelin doll*  She is from Ashton Drake, released approx 1997, her sculpter was Titus Tomescu and her collection is called Barely There.  I used to have every doll in this collection - but when my oldest dd was a baby - I let her hold "Good as Gold" and she dropped her and broke her head open.    So, now I only have 5 of the babies...

Cute as a button
Snug as a Bug in a Rug
Cool as a Cucumber
Clean as a Whistle (the one your dd has)
Pretty as a Picture
Good as Gold (missing)

This was the first set of dolls that I ever collected - and they were so expensive that I never collected any more.  However, I've always thoroughly enjoyed Titus Tomescu's sculpting - as he has the ability to make sculptures look so detailed and real.  He also has another series...  "Where do babies come from" that I have always adored... maybe someday I will collect that set too.  He also sculpted some of Ashton Drake's Snowbabies series from the late 90's and some gorgeous statues of Jesus.

If you'd like to see some if his work - I just did a basic Ebay search and it brought up photos of most of his dolls:  http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_from=R...&_nkw=titus+tomescu&_sacat=See-All-Categories  (I think I can post that???)

OK - seriously...  I know *nothing* about any other dolls, I promise!  The only ones I have any knowledge of are AGs and the above mentioned porcelin dolls...  

Oh and Everything you made is wonderful... sorry to get sidetracked.    I adore the photo of your future grandbaby too...  I can't believe how detailed the picture is!




aboveH20 said:


> I love your TP.  What a great use of your embroidery machine -- very practical!
> 
> I've been collecting a few TP designs.  My top two favorites are
> 
> *Rump Ribbon *​(with a bow between the two words), and
> 
> First 6 Squares are on the House
> Additional Squares 5¢ each​
> (Me) <-------- who is way "behind" in quoting
> (me) <-------- who can't afford a ruffle foot so is doing the 7 t-shirts in 7 days challenge
> (me) <-------- who should _REALLY_ be working on her BG t-shirts



Love your TP sayings...  maybe you could make one for Ginger?

D~


----------



## snubie

T-rox said:


> love that embroidered tp. it is on my to do list.
> requested pics are here.  in reference to the pixie dust bling i added to a pair of jeans. here is the over all outfit


Great outfit.  I like the bling.



Granna4679 said:


> Still behind a few pages (well, ok...a lot of pages) but I wanted to share some of the pictures of my DDs baby shower this weekend.  She was soooo blessed and received so many nice presents.  Hoping I don't bore you with these....but I was really pleased with how it turned out (We had a lot of help with the decorations and food).
> 
> First of all, my DD and her shower cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of the outfits I made him (complete with blanket,  romper, hat, shoes, burp cloth)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!


Congrats on the new grandson arriving soon.


----------



## VBAndrea

T-rox said:


> yes i open the seams. just on one side of one leg. not so bad.  when i do the back pockets i rip them completely off to emb and then sew them back on. how old is your dd?


I guess I should get busy seam ripping!  My dd is 7 y/o going on 17.



Granna4679 said:


> Still behind a few pages (well, ok...a lot of pages) but I wanted to share some of the pictures of my DDs baby shower this weekend.  She was soooo blessed and received so many nice presents.  Hoping I don't bore you with these....but I was really pleased with how it turned out (We had a lot of help with the decorations and food).
> 
> First of all, my DD and her shower cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The punch bowl, which I though was super cute....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The food table.  Notice the cute little fruit carriage my MIL made.  And the porcelain doll in the bathtub is my DDs and she has had it for about 20 years...can you tell how long she has loved ducks??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter made dresses for both of my DGDs.  I didn't get a good picture of either of them or of them together but I thought they were so cute.  They not only matched each other but they matched the shower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I think it is sooo awesome that they can actually do this, here is a picture of my new grandson (in the womb)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of the outfits I made him (complete with blanket,  romper, hat, shoes, burp cloth)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!


Everything looks wonderful, especially your dd.  She looks too young to be having babies.  Or maybe it's just that I'm getting too old.



aboveH20 said:


> I've been collecting a few TP designs.  My top two favorites are
> 
> *Rump Ribbon *​(with a bow between the two words), and
> 
> First 6 Squares are on the House
> Additional Squares 5¢ each​
> (Me) <-------- who is way "behind" in quoting
> (me) <-------- who can't afford a ruffle foot so is doing the 7 t-shirts in 7 days challenge
> (me) <-------- who should _REALLY_ be working on her BG t-shirts


I would charge $5 per extra sheet -- it will help you save up faster to buy D's address from me.

What is the 7 t's in 7 days challenge?

And here are my mes:
 (Me) <---- who is exhausted from taking care of my sick dh and going up and down the stairs all day long
 (Me) <---- who is not at all behind on quoting because I have been spending way too much time on the computer
 (Me) <---- who can't get up right now b/c my ddog is sleeping on my lap, though right now I wish I was sleeping on his



DMGeurts said:


> OK - seriously...  I know *nothing* about any other dolls, I promise!  The only ones I have any knowledge of are AGs and the above mentioned porcelin dolls...
> 
> D~


Dorine we all know you know nothing about other dolls, but we also all know you are the founder and moderator of the "2 liter soda bottles that we wish were dolls" forum.  Cheryl has just been using you as her mentor and is trying, albeit unsuccessfully, to follow in your footsteps by her attempts at creating a superb wardrobe for Ginger.


----------



## ncmomof2

T-rox said:


> love that embroidered tp. it is on my to do list.
> requested pics are here.  in reference to the pixie dust bling i added to a pair of jeans. here is the over all outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



That is adorable!!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Ladies and Tom
You guys keep me in stitches.  I have followed the tales of Ginger and Dorrrine and I have been jealous.  I have two boys 10 and 14 and for some cruel reason they think that it is uncool for mom to sew for them (besides sleeping pants.)  I just don't understand.  I got this idea that if I had a little girl I could sew until my heart is content.  I can make dresses and strip work jumpers and skirts and on and on...  But dear husband says NOOOOOO.

Yesterday I found a poor lost little girl.  She has been soooooo mistreated.  I just could not let her stay in that horrible place and unloved anymore.  So I decided she NEEDED to come home with me.  I will love her and make clothes for her.  The pictures are not pretty but as you can see she needs lots of love.  I know you guys will be supportive. 

I present Kirsten.





As you can tell she needs a lot of love.  And new clothes.  I am sure she will need a visit to the hospital.  But she has a good home now.  She should be here in a few days.  If I have any luck she will have a new outfit ready for when she arrives. I told her hair can grow back and faces can be cleaned.  I don't know about the painted toe nails but we can figure something out. (Anyone know of any tricks?)  

Thank you for looking Proud new AG mom.


----------



## Granna4679

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I keep forgetting to post this...this is the dress I made for Rebecca for our cruise, she wore it on boarding day.  The snapshots I had of it didn't show the embroidery well, so I'm going to show off again.    The front embroidery is Bows and Clothes, the back is HeatherSue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is today's project, the first on BettyAnne...she sews much better than my old Viking, I realize now it's been dying a slow death for quite a while.  The burp cloths are just embellished pre-fold diapers.  I made the teepee's just for fun.  As a mom of girls I'm not sure if this is something that gets used, but it was a fun way to use up leftover flannel and the matching fabric from the burp cloths.



Love the cruise dress.....that is just precious!!  I have been making quite a few burp cloths lately (several different styles).  That ducky fabric is the same fabric I have used for ALL off DD's baby bedding.  Your teepees are cute.  I didn't think of making those for her.  Do you have a tutorial for those or did you already post it and I missed it??




littlepeppers said:


> Posted this on FB group.
> Question:  how is the CC reversibleromper pattern?  How difficult are the snaps?



The CC reversible romper pattern is super duper easy but I didn't do the snap tape.  I just made them to where you can pull them on and button on top.  I may regreat that when he actually wears them but it was the easiest.  I do not like doing snaps!! 



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my DD2 vida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to figure out what to work on next...



She is a doll!!  



mphalens said:


> Til the 31st
> Luckily this afternoon DHs cousin and his wife and kids get here and we  them ... But we'll still be at the mercy of The ILs as far as going anywhere for the most part.
> The other bummer is that dh's & my mutual friend, the person who introduced us 12 years ago, is getting married this weekend and all of our friends are starting to roll in to the wedding location (Delaware) and posting about it on Facebook. The ILs hit the roof when we suggested that we might need to cut our trip short by two days to attend this very important to us wedding and said if we did we'd have to pay for the tickets (over $900) rather than them if we were going to "choose our friends over family" ... We can't afford that on top of the rental car and hotel we would also have had to get in order to go, so we're missing the wedding and it's killing me
> 
> Pity Party Table for 1 ...
> 
> Okay y'all - post lots of continued awesomeness today so I have some entertainment from "captivity"



Wow...strange ILs.  That is crazy that they would want you to miss your friend's wedding.  And the files??  I would really try to figure out how to block them on FB...that is just too weird.  I sympathize with you.  My DDs ILs didn't like the name she chose for the baby (THEY wanted her and her hubby to use a family name) so they got really upset with them and didn't speak for a couple weeks.  I am sure she would empathize with you.



DMGeurts said:


> Everything is adorable - but I have to especially add - *I have that exact same porcelin doll*  She is from Ashton Drake, released approx 1997, her sculpter was Titus Tomescu and her collection is called Barely There.  I used to have every doll in this collection - but when my oldest dd was a baby - I let her hold "Good as Gold" and she dropped her and broke her head open.    So, now I only have 5 of the babies...
> 
> Cute as a button
> Snug as a Bug in a Rug
> Cool as a Cucumber
> Clean as a Whistle (the one your dd has)
> Pretty as a Picture
> Good as Gold (missing)
> 
> This was the first set of dolls that I ever collected - and they were so expensive that I never collected any more.  However, I've always thoroughly enjoyed Titus Tomescu's sculpting - as he has the ability to make sculptures look so detailed and real.  He also has another series...  "Where do babies come from" that I have always adored... maybe someday I will collect that set too.  He also sculpted some of Ashton Drake's Snowbabies series from the late 90's and some gorgeous statues of Jesus.
> 
> If you'd like to see some if his work - I just did a basic Ebay search and it brought up photos of most of his dolls:  http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_from=R...&_nkw=titus+tomescu&_sacat=See-All-Categories  (I think I can post that???)
> 
> OK - seriously...  I know *nothing* about any other dolls, I promise!  The only ones I have any knowledge of are AGs and the above mentioned porcelin dolls...
> 
> Oh and Everything you made is wonderful... sorry to get sidetracked.    I adore the photo of your future grandbaby too...  I can't believe how detailed the picture is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your TP sayings...  maybe you could make one for Ginger?
> 
> D~



Wow Dorine...you are a wealth of information.  See, I was wrong on how long she has had the doll.  That was her estimate (since I am getting old and can't really remember  )  So she has had the doll for 14 years then I guess.  Thanks for clarifying....good to know.  

Nini - love the TP.  I remember you doing those a long time ago and I wanted to try it then and never did.

Andrea - She looks younger than she is...she is actually 25, graduated from college 3 yrs ago and has been married for just over 2 years.


----------



## livndisney

lynnanddbyz said:


> Ladies and Tom
> You guys keep me in stitches.  I have followed the tales of Ginger and Dorrrine and I have been jealous.  I have two boys 10 and 14 and for some cruel reason they think that it is uncool for mom to sew for them (besides sleeping pants.)  I just don't understand.  I got this idea that if I had a little girl I could sew until my heart is content.  I can make dresses and strip work jumpers and skirts and on and on...  But dear husband says NOOOOOO.
> 
> Yesterday I found a poor lost little girl.  She has been soooooo mistreated.  I just could not let her stay in that horrible place and unloved anymore.  So I decided she NEEDED to come home with me.  I will love her and make clothes for her.  The pictures are not pretty but as you can see she needs lots of love.  I know you guys will be supportive.
> 
> I present Kirsten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell she needs a lot of love.  And new clothes.  I am sure she will need a visit to the hospital.  But she has a good home now.  She should be here in a few days.  If I have any luck she will have a new outfit ready for when she arrives. I told her hair can grow back and faces can be cleaned.  I don't know about the painted toe nails but we can figure something out. (Anyone know of any tricks?)
> 
> Thank you for looking Proud new AG mom.



Take a look at ag playthings-they have a section on "rescue" dolls. I know they have helped me a lot. You should find some great ideas for polish removal from the experts


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> And here are my mes:
> (Me) <---- who is exhausted from taking care of my sick dh and going up and down the stairs all day long
> (Me) <---- who is not at all behind on quoting because I have been spending way too much time on the computer
> (Me) <---- who can't get up right now b/c my ddog is sleeping on my lap, though right now I wish I was sleeping on his
> 
> 
> Dorine we all know you know nothing about other dolls, but we also all know you are the founder and moderator of the "2 liter soda bottles that we wish were dolls" forum.  Cheryl has just been using you as her mentor and is trying, albeit unsuccessfully, to follow in your footsteps by her attempts at creating a superb wardrobe for Ginger.



LOL  Wish I could sleep on my dog's lap...



lynnanddbyz said:


> Ladies and Tom
> You guys keep me in stitches.  I have followed the tales of Ginger and Dorrrine and I have been jealous.  I have two boys 10 and 14 and for some cruel reason they think that it is uncool for mom to sew for them (besides sleeping pants.)  I just don't understand.  I got this idea that if I had a little girl I could sew until my heart is content.  I can make dresses and strip work jumpers and skirts and on and on...  But dear husband says NOOOOOO.
> 
> Yesterday I found a poor lost little girl.  She has been soooooo mistreated.  I just could not let her stay in that horrible place and unloved anymore.  So I decided she NEEDED to come home with me.  I will love her and make clothes for her.  The pictures are not pretty but as you can see she needs lots of love.  I know you guys will be supportive.
> 
> I present Kirsten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell she needs a lot of love.  And new clothes.  I am sure she will need a visit to the hospital.  But she has a good home now.  She should be here in a few days.  If I have any luck she will have a new outfit ready for when she arrives. I told her hair can grow back and faces can be cleaned.  I don't know about the painted toe nails but we can figure something out. (Anyone know of any tricks?)
> 
> Thank you for looking Proud new AG mom.



Congratulations!!  She is so cute... looks like she might have Molly's aviator pants on too...  I agree with livn'Disney - agplaythings has a wealth of knowledge - you should be able to find anything you need there.  



Granna4679 said:


> Wow Dorine...you are a wealth of information.  See, I was wrong on how long she has had the doll.  That was her estimate (since I am getting old and can't really remember  )  So she has had the doll for 14 years then I guess.  Thanks for clarifying....good to know.



Oh no - I am so sorry - I hope you didn't think I was being rude.    Sometimes, when I get so excited, I type really fast and I don't realize what I am saying because I am thinking so fast.  I was just really excited that someone else had a doll like mine.    14 years...  20 years...  once you get past 5, they all kind of run together.  14 is close enough to 20 for me.  

Everything you made that precious new grandson of yours is adorable... and I am in love with all the Ducky stuff!!  

My mes:
 <---- who really should stop goofing around and figure out what to make for supper
 <---- is almost done with the Cruella dress.
  <----- likes the back of the Cruella dress better than the front.

D~


----------



## Diz-Mommy

LOVE the baby shower pictures!!  Looks like a fun day!!

Enabler alert!!  Look at what the boys and I spied at Wal-Mart today!!  I need more fabric like I need another hole in my head, but I couldn't help myself.  I keep stalking the $5 fabric thinking that it's going to magically get cheaper, but I take it to the scanners every time and it's still $5!  DARN!

Oh well...here's the fun fabric!






It's the first I've seen of the new characters on fabric.  It came in the 2 yard cuts, that's all my WM currently sells.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

AmandaRG said:


> Hello all! I posted once about 5 threads ago! What a fun and chatty group!
> 
> I have two dds, and we had our first Disney trip in March on a cruise. LOVED it! I did make several outfits, but mostly easy stuff. We have more coming up and I cannot wait to get other things made.
> 
> You are so inspirational! I wish I had more time for sewing, but we start homeschooling on Monday. I will make time for it as it is really something I enjoy. Maybe I can lock myself away a night or two a month and get some things done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model Attitude?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had found the Gymboree skirt for about $3, so I knew I could make it work! A friend of mine made the bows.


*those dresses are too cute and your lil DARLIN" are ADORABLE! love those ATTITUDES!!! *


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Granna4679 said:


> Still behind a few pages (well, ok...a lot of pages) but I wanted to share some of the pictures of my DDs baby shower this weekend.  She was soooo blessed and received so many nice presents.  Hoping I don't bore you with these....but I was really pleased with how it turned out (We had a lot of help with the decorations and food).
> 
> First of all, my DD and her shower cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The punch bowl, which I though was super cute....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The food table.  Notice the cute little fruit carriage my MIL made.  And the porcelain doll in the bathtub is my DDs and she has had it for about 20 years...can you tell how long she has loved ducks??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter made dresses for both of my DGDs.  I didn't get a good picture of either of them or of them together but I thought they were so cute.  They not only matched each other but they matched the shower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I think it is sooo awesome that they can actually do this, here is a picture of my new grandson (in the womb)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of the outfits I made him (complete with blanket,  romper, hat, shoes, burp cloth)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!


*love all the baby boy stuff! there's nothing like a grandson! i dearly love my 5 grranddaughters but the 2 grandsons are somehting special...my grandmother loved my son so much and she and he siad they had " A Mutual Admiration Society  and they were the only members!" love the decorations and the ducky dress! *


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

ivey_family said:


> Your kids are super cute!  Both costumes are great!
> 
> I'm a major Star Wars geek, er, I mean, fan, too!
> This is me (Leia), DH (pilot to the right of me) and friends from the SW costume clubs we belong to at a Detroit Tigers game last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Thanks so much for the nice words!!  I absolutely love your costumes!! My kids loved the picture too!  We have quickly become Star Wars fans at our home!  I love it that my kids are into something that I can remember and relate to as well!!  They both decided they wanted Star Wars themed birthday parties this July!  It was sooo much fun having them dress up and fight the dark side!!


----------



## RMAMom

Granna4679 said:


> Still behind a few pages (well, ok...a lot of pages) but I wanted to share some of the pictures of my DDs baby shower this weekend.  She was soooo blessed and received so many nice presents.  Hoping I don't bore you with these....but I was really pleased with how it turned out (We had a lot of help with the decorations and food).
> 
> First of all, my DD and her shower cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The punch bowl, which I though was super cute....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The food table.  Notice the cute little fruit carriage my MIL made.  And the porcelain doll in the bathtub is my DDs and she has had it for about 20 years...can you tell how long she has loved ducks??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter made dresses for both of my DGDs.  I didn't get a good picture of either of them or of them together but I thought they were so cute.  They not only matched each other but they matched the shower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I think it is sooo awesome that they can actually do this, here is a picture of my new grandson (in the womb)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of the outfits I made him (complete with blanket,  romper, hat, shoes, burp cloth)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!


So exciting!!! I loved the pictures, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

Granna4679 said:


> Still behind a few pages (well, ok...a lot of pages) but I wanted to share some of the pictures of my DDs baby shower this weekend.  She was soooo blessed and received so many nice presents.  Hoping I don't bore you with these....but I was really pleased with how it turned out (We had a lot of help with the decorations and food).
> 
> First of all, my DD and her shower cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The punch bowl, which I though was super cute....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The food table.  Notice the cute little fruit carriage my MIL made.  And the porcelain doll in the bathtub is my DDs and she has had it for about 20 years...can you tell how long she has loved ducks??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter made dresses for both of my DGDs.  I didn't get a good picture of either of them or of them together but I thought they were so cute.  They not only matched each other but they matched the shower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I think it is sooo awesome that they can actually do this, here is a picture of my new grandson (in the womb)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of the outfits I made him (complete with blanket,  romper, hat, shoes, burp cloth)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!



I love the theme you had for your shower!  Everything was so cute and creative!!  Your little one is adorable!  Don't you just love those 4-D pictures!!  Our doctor's office put our sonogram on a video and put it to music!  It still makes me cry when I watch it!!


----------



## mphalens

Diz-Mommy said:


> LOVE the baby shower pictures!!  Looks like a fun day!!
> 
> Enabler alert!!  Look at what the boys and I spied at Wal-Mart today!!  I need more fabric like I need another hole in my head, but I couldn't help myself.  I keep stalking the $5 fabric thinking that it's going to magically get cheaper, but I take it to the scanners every time and it's still $5!  DARN!
> 
> Oh well...here's the fun fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the first I've seen of the new characters on fabric.  It came in the 2 yard cuts, that's all my WM currently sells.




OMG!!!!!! does it have Finn McMissile??? I see Francesco! How much is a 2yd cut????? I am so super excited!!!!


----------



## scrap_heaven

*QUESTION:*

Looking for the Mickey mouse and Minnie mouse appliques that look like this.

I know that they were created by Sweet Peas, but she copied someone elses design, cause it is close but not the same.






So who did this design originally and where can I get one?


----------



## sheridee32

scrap_heaven said:


> *QUESTION:*
> 
> Looking for the Mickey mouse and Minnie mouse appliques that look like this.
> 
> I know that they were created by Sweet Peas, but she copied someone elses design, cause it is close but not the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who did this design originally and where can I get one?



I got mine from bowsandclothes din-din she is on the boards sometimes and on facebook I have had mine for a few years and her stuff stitches great


----------



## VBAndrea

lynnanddbyz said:


> Ladies and Tom
> You guys keep me in stitches.  I have followed the tales of Ginger and Dorrrine and I have been jealous.  I have two boys 10 and 14 and for some cruel reason they think that it is uncool for mom to sew for them (besides sleeping pants.)  I just don't understand.  I got this idea that if I had a little girl I could sew until my heart is content.  I can make dresses and strip work jumpers and skirts and on and on...  But dear husband says NOOOOOO.
> 
> Yesterday I found a poor lost little girl.  She has been soooooo mistreated.  I just could not let her stay in that horrible place and unloved anymore.  So I decided she NEEDED to come home with me.  I will love her and make clothes for her.  The pictures are not pretty but as you can see she needs lots of love.  I know you guys will be supportive.
> 
> I present Kirsten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell she needs a lot of love.  And new clothes.  I am sure she will need a visit to the hospital.  But she has a good home now.  She should be here in a few days.  If I have any luck she will have a new outfit ready for when she arrives. I told her hair can grow back and faces can be cleaned.  I don't know about the painted toe nails but we can figure something out. (Anyone know of any tricks?)
> 
> Thank you for looking Proud new AG mom.


CONGRATULATIONS on your new girl!  I am certain she will be well loved in your house.



DMGeurts said:


> LOL  Wish I could sleep on my dog's lap...
> 
> My mes:
> <---- who really should stop goofing around and figure out what to make for supper
> <---- is almost done with the Cruella dress.
> <----- likes the back of the Cruella dress better than the front.
> 
> D~


Well, technically if I slept on my dog's lap there is a good potential that ddog would then be dead.  And as I type right now it's little girl dog who is on my lap this time.  She rarely gets to sit on my lap b/c her brother hogs it -- he is a lap dog to the extreme.

So what did you make for dinner?  I was a sort order cook tonight And I have yet to go to the FROG for the umteenth time tonight to clear dh's dishes.

I did get a little sewing in.  I'm almost done with one of dd's Insa's since I finally got more ric rac.  Just need to add elastic and then embroider her shirt. Of course I keep forgetting to bring my flash drive downstairs to put the design on it.  No worries though, dh should be calling for me soon enough.

I can't wait to see Cruella!!  Do I need to stay up late tonight or will she be making her appearance tomorrow?






Diz-Mommy said:


> Enabler alert!!  Look at what the boys and I spied at Wal-Mart today!!  I need more fabric like I need another hole in my head, but I couldn't help myself.  I keep stalking the $5 fabric thinking that it's going to magically get cheaper, but I take it to the scanners every time and it's still $5!  DARN!
> 
> Oh well...here's the fun fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the first I've seen of the new characters on fabric.  It came in the 2 yard cuts, that's all my WM currently sells.


I haven't seen that yet!  There are so many great Cars fabrics!


----------



## Granna4679

OhStuffandFluff said:


> I love the theme you had for your shower!  Everything was so cute and creative!!  Your little one is adorable!  Don't you just love those 4-D pictures!!  Our doctor's office put our sonogram on a video and put it to music!  It still makes me cry when I watch it!!



She ended up having quite a few.  She had 3 4-D (on different days) because they couldn't get him to move his hands from in front of his face and 2 of those were free because they felt like it was their fault  and she had 3 regular ultrasounds per drs. orders.  We were just happy to see him so often 



DMGeurts said:


> Oh no - I am so sorry - I hope you didn't think I was being rude.    Sometimes, when I get so excited, I type really fast and I don't realize what I am saying because I am thinking so fast.  I was just really excited that someone else had a doll like mine.    14 years...  20 years...  once you get past 5, they all kind of run together.  14 is close enough to 20 for me.
> 
> Everything you made that precious new grandson of yours is adorable... and I am in love with all the Ducky stuff!!
> 
> D~



Girl....you did not offend me in the least.  I sent you a message on FB but just wanted to say here that I love hearing all of your doll info.  I am very impressed that you are so knowledgeable.  I would love to know more.  It is very interesting to me.  

Thanks to EVERYONE for the compliments on the shower and the baby stuff.  We will put it all together in her baby room when I can go up there this weekend.  I will take pictures of all of the bedding and post on Sunday most likely.  I am so excited about it.  Her husband is in Korea in the Army (thus, the military gear) so he is anxiously awaiting pictures as well.


----------



## NiniMorris

livndisney said:


> Facebook is doing odd things. I am having to log out and back in to finish a conversation. But what I am REALLLLLY have trouble is Paypal! (I suspect they are evil). I have been with them for years with no (or few) problems but since my account was hacked a few months ago they have been impossible! Placing stupid limits, investigating a 4.00 refund to a customer... crazy stuff.
> 
> For FB have you tried logging out (closing the window) and then opening a new window and logging back in, it seems to work for me.



I've tried logging out and logging back in...I even have shut down the computer and restarted...no luck today...now YESTERDAY it was working fine...but I have found out that Facebook doesn't want me to PM anyone as a business...only as me.



Granna4679 said:


> Thanks to EVERYONE for the compliments on the shower and the baby stuff.  We will put it all together in her baby room when I can go up there this weekend.  I will take pictures of all of the bedding and post on Sunday most likely.  I am so excited about it.  Her husband is in Korea in the Army (thus, the military gear) so he is anxiously awaiting pictures as well.



My husband spent two tours in Korea...both on the DMZ.  And my step sister was a missionary in Soule for two years.

It was one duty station I was glad to not accompany him to!  (although on the first tour we were supposed to...)

Nini


----------



## cajunfan

My first attampt at a pinwheel bow for flip flops!






I cut my ribbon too long, but I really just wanted to make sure that I understood what to do. I am excited! Something else I can make!
Lynn


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> Well, technically if I slept on my dog's lap there is a good potential that ddog would then be dead.  And as I type right now it's little girl dog who is on my lap this time.  She rarely gets to sit on my lap b/c her brother hogs it -- he is a lap dog to the extreme.



If my dog was a lap dog - he'd probably crush me - or at least maul me to death trying to climb up.  



VBAndrea said:


> So what did you make for dinner?  I was a sort order cook tonight And I have yet to go to the FROG for the umteenth time tonight to clear dh's dishes.



I made chicken stir fry - it turned out pretty good...  cleaned some veggies out of the fridge, used up some peanuts from DH's fishing trip...  



VBAndrea said:


> I did get a little sewing in.  I'm almost done with one of dd's Insa's since I finally got more ric rac.  Just need to add elastic and then embroider her shirt. Of course I keep forgetting to bring my flash drive downstairs to put the design on it.  No worries though, dh should be calling for me soon enough.


  I can't wait to see your Insa...  I am pretty sure I have that pattern because I bought the book with the patterns in it...  losing my mind - can't remember the name of the book or the pattern.  



VBAndrea said:


> I can't wait to see Cruella!!  Do I need to stay up late tonight or will she be making her appearance tomorrow?



Uploading pictures as I type.  







VBAndrea said:


> I haven't seen that yet!  There are so many great Cars fabrics!


  Now if they'd just come out with more Toy Story and Harry Potter - that would be nice.  



cajunfan said:


> My first attampt at a pinwheel bow for flip flops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut my ribbon too long, but I really just wanted to make sure that I understood what to do. I am excited! Something else I can make!
> Lynn



OK  I totally love these and could so see them on a pair of my flip flops...  I might just have to do this - if only to embarass my family.  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

OK...  So, in my mind... this dress looked really awesome.  And it still does - in my mind - but then I go and look at it, and I just crack up.       Seriously, the expression on Cruella's face is ROFLMAO!






So, I thought to myself...  There is absolutely no way that anyone will pay $$ for this dress - her face is just so funny...   

So, on the back, I put...






Who could resist those precious little faces????






This dress is totally reversible - 100% - so if you don't like Cruella (or aren't in the mood to laugh) just turn the dress around and look at those cute little puppies.    Really - the 2 for 1 is the look I was going for all along.  

D~


----------



## billwendy

cajunfan said:


> My first attampt at a pinwheel bow for flip flops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut my ribbon too long, but I really just wanted to make sure that I understood what to do. I am excited! Something else I can make!
> Lynn



WOW that was your first attempt??? Its AWESOME!! You could do matching hair bows and flip flops!!!! ( :


----------



## Diz-Mommy

DMGeurts said:


> OK...  So, in my mind... this dress looked really awesome.  And it still does - in my mind - but then I go and look at it, and I just crack up.       Seriously, the expression on Cruella's face is ROFLMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I thought to myself...  There is absolutely no way that anyone will pay $$ for this dress - her face is just so funny...
> 
> So, on the back, I put...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who could resist those precious little faces????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress is totally reversible - 100% - so if you don't like Cruella (or aren't in the mood to laugh) just turn the dress around and look at those cute little puppies.    Really - the 2 for 1 is the look I was going for all along.
> 
> D~



D I love it, it's perfect!!  I'm not laughing, just sitting here with my jaw hitting my desk in awe of your talent. 



scrap_heaven said:


> *QUESTION:*
> 
> Looking for the Mickey mouse and Minnie mouse appliques that look like this.
> 
> I know that they were created by Sweet Peas, but she copied someone elses design, cause it is close but not the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who did this design originally and where can I get one?



That Safari Minnie looks like it's either a Heather Sue or Divas Doodles design, because they are the only two that I know of that use a nice wide satin stitch like the picture you've posted.


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> I can't wait to see your Insa...  I am pretty sure I have that pattern because I bought the book with the patterns in it...  losing my mind - can't remember the name of the book or the pattern.
> D~


It's in Sewing Clothes Kids Love -- at least I think that's what it's called.  DD loves the skirt.  It has horses on it.  I wanted to applique a shirt with this adorable face of an English riding girl that has braids and you attach bows to the braids.  I was at least smart to ask dd about it and I was right, she hated the applique.  She wants a plain ol' horse instead.  Grrr!  It would have had so much more personality with the girl.



DMGeurts said:


> OK...  So, in my mind... this dress looked really awesome.  And it still does - in my mind - but then I go and look at it, and I just crack up.       Seriously, the expression on Cruella's face is ROFLMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I thought to myself...  There is absolutely no way that anyone will pay $$ for this dress - her face is just so funny...
> 
> So, on the back, I put...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who could resist those precious little faces????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress is totally reversible - 100% - so if you don't like Cruella (or aren't in the mood to laugh) just turn the dress around and look at those cute little puppies.    Really - the 2 for 1 is the look I was going for all along.
> 
> D~


I actually think Cruella is really cool.  It's a very over-the-top expression, and that is so Cruella.  I think you captured her quite well!  But I do ADORE those cute little puppies!!!!  Awesome dress!!!



cajunfan said:


> My first attampt at a pinwheel bow for flip flops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut my ribbon too long, but I really just wanted to make sure that I understood what to do. I am excited! Something else I can make!
> Lynn


Fabulous!  I am in awe of those of you who are talented with bow making.  I can make them, but it is painful for me to do and I end up scrapping half the bows I make.


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> OK...  So, in my mind... this dress looked really awesome.  And it still does - in my mind - but then I go and look at it, and I just crack up.       Seriously, the expression on Cruella's face is ROFLMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


Forgot to ask, where did you get your dalmation/dot fabric?


----------



## harleykarolynmom

I am thinking about getting a rotery cutter and cutting mat an recomendations greatly appriciated


----------



## cogero

DMGeurts said:


> OK...  So, in my mind... this dress looked really awesome.  And it still does - in my mind - but then I go and look at it, and I just crack up.       Seriously, the expression on Cruella's face is ROFLMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I thought to myself...  There is absolutely no way that anyone will pay $$ for this dress - her face is just so funny...
> 
> So, on the back, I put...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who could resist those precious little faces????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress is totally reversible - 100% - so if you don't like Cruella (or aren't in the mood to laugh) just turn the dress around and look at those cute little puppies.    Really - the 2 for 1 is the look I was going for all along.
> 
> D~



I am in awe. Total Awe here.


----------



## belle41379

AmandaRG said:


> Model Attitude?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had found the Gymboree skirt for about $3, so I knew I could make it work! A friend of mine made the bows.


looks great!  Glad you had a good time. 


T-rox said:


> love that embroidered tp. it is on my to do list.
> requested pics are here.  in reference to the pixie dust bling i added to a pair of jeans. here is the over all outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> close up of the shirt.  it was a plain shirt i bought from kohls, on sale for like $4, it already had the bling on the neckline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> closeups of the jeans.  these were plain old navy jeans, bought on sale for $10 . i embroider the legs with the designs i want and on these i added bling to the emb designs via the tulip heat tool and tulip glass crystal avaialbe at joanns. hopefully you can see the bling, on the wording side i added it to only 5 little stars, on the pixie dust side i only added it to specific yellow stars. i then added some bling to the tops of the front and back pockets. enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


those turned out awesome!!  Well done!


Granna4679 said:


> First of all, my DD and her shower cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The punch bowl, which I though was super cute....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The food table.  Notice the cute little fruit carriage my MIL made.  And the porcelain doll in the bathtub is my DDs and she has had it for about 20 years...can you tell how long she has loved ducks??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of the outfits I made him (complete with blanket,  romper, hat, shoes, burp cloth)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!


What a cute party!  It all looks fantastic!



cajunfan said:


> My first attampt at a pinwheel bow for flip flops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut my ribbon too long, but I really just wanted to make sure that I understood what to do. I am excited! Something else I can make!
> Lynn


Ooo, I've never done bows...maybe I need to give it a try...


DMGeurts said:


> OK...  So, in my mind... this dress looked really awesome.  And it still does - in my mind - but then I go and look at it, and I just crack up.       Seriously, the expression on Cruella's face is ROFLMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I thought to myself...  There is absolutely no way that anyone will pay $$ for this dress - her face is just so funny...
> 
> So, on the back, I put...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who could resist those precious little faces????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress is totally reversible - 100% - so if you don't like Cruella (or aren't in the mood to laugh) just turn the dress around and look at those cute little puppies.    Really - the 2 for 1 is the look I was going for all along.
> 
> D~



turned out really cute D!


----------



## belle41379

Okay, Ladies.  OT QUESTION...

I can't continue sewing for our trips until I get ds's bd party plans done.  We are doing Dumbo (1st bd).  Any ideas for cake/cupcakes, decorations, etc???

I have material washed, ready, and waiting for me.   Cant wait to work with it!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

belle41379 said:


> Okay, Ladies.  OT QUESTION...
> 
> I can't continue sewing for our trips until I get ds's bd party plans done.  We are doing Dumbo (1st bd).  Any ideas for cake/cupcakes, decorations, etc???
> 
> I have material washed, ready, and waiting for me.   Cant wait to work with it!



You could find some images online and print them onto cardstock and use a scallop punch and make cupcake toppers  You might be able to search the internet and find a cute cake topper  I'd go with red and yellow crepe paper and balloons and paper items (cups, plates etc). I am sure his party will be adorable!


----------



## mphalens

belle41379 said:


> Okay, Ladies.  OT QUESTION...
> 
> I can't continue sewing for our trips until I get ds's bd party plans done.  We are doing Dumbo (1st bd).  Any ideas for cake/cupcakes, decorations, etc???
> 
> I have material washed, ready, and waiting for me.   Cant wait to work with it!



What about circus peanuts on the cupcakes?


D~ your Cruella dress is TDF!!!!! Love it!!!!!

Wish I could comment and post more, but I have an exhausted little boy who needs his mommy and I'm battling a migraine, so it's off to bed for me.


----------



## scrap_heaven

belle41379 said:


> Okay, Ladies.  OT [COLOR="Rehttp://www.disboards.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=41999231d"]QUESTION...[/COLOR]
> 
> I can't continue sewing for our trips until I get ds's bd party plans done.  We are doing Dumbo (1st bd).  Any ideas for cake/cupcakes, decorations, etc???
> 
> I have material washed, ready, and waiting for me.   Cant wait to work with it!



How about pin the peanut on Dumbo, or Pin the feather on Dumbo??

Love these little cupcake wrappers


----------



## GlassSlippers

harleykarolynmom said:


> I am thinking about getting a rotery cutter and cutting mat an recomendations greatly appriciated



Do it! I've found that it's much easier to cut, more accurate and gentler on your hands to use a rotary cutter and a mat. and A nice, big mat is great so you can cut whole pattern pieces without having to slide your work over. Mine is about 24"x24", but I often wish it was longer when I cut out pants or other larger pieces. Wait for a sale or coupon though because they can be expensive.

The usual size for a rotary cutter is 45mm and I find that it's fine for most things, but in really small areas it would be nice to have the smaller one as well. I try to keep an extra blade on hand. Normally, I'm willing to try a lesser known brand if it's less costly, but this is one thing I go for a name brand, like Olfa or Fiskars. Wal Mart carries Fiskars and thier prices are better than the fabric stores unless there's a sale or coupon available. It's worth it to shop around a little.

Hope this helps!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## GlassSlippers

belle41379 said:


> Okay, Ladies.  OT QUESTION...
> 
> I can't continue sewing for our trips until I get ds's bd party plans done.  We are doing Dumbo (1st bd).  Any ideas for cake/cupcakes, decorations, etc???
> 
> I have material washed, ready, and waiting for me.   Cant wait to work with it!



For my cousin's first birthday party my aunt made bibs for all the little guests. If there are kids that young who will attend, it would be really cute as well as an unusual and useful party favor. Plastic bags to take the "caked-up" bibs home in would probably be appreciated!   ;}

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## DMGeurts

Thank you everyone for your comments on my Cruella dress - I am glad that everyone likes her.  Even DH cracks up when he sees it - and he's a military guy - it takes a lot to get a genuine laugh out of him.  

I wish my hand appliques came out as nice as Heathersue's do on the embroidery machine...  I just can't get my satin stitch to behave itself - no matter how I adjustmy tensions, a little of my bobbin thread always comes to the top - and it drives me crazy.  And the eyes always get me... they are sooo tiny on these little dresses.  Oh well - thanks for liking it.  



VBAndrea said:


> Forgot to ask, where did you get your dalmation/dot fabric?



Actually, I got it at JoAnn's.  I have a whole series of fabric that I plan to use for the Villians, but the white with black dots from that series is only available at one store online and it's been backordered for months... so I went to JoAnn's and did the best I could.  It actually worked out OK, because of the different sized dots.  



harleykarolynmom said:


> I am thinking about getting a rotery cutter and cutting mat an recomendations greatly appriciated



I do highly recommend the mat and blade.  I cut everything by hand up until Christmas when dh gave me my mat and blade.  Honestly, besides 2 good sets of scissors, the mat and blade has been one of the best investments.  DH actually found my mat (24x36) at his favorite hobby shop, on clearance for $19.99 - he actually called me on that one - and I told him it was a fantastic deal...  I've seen this size at JoAnn's for over $150.  I just got a regular Fiskars blade - nothing special - I believe it's the 45mm.  I really need to change my blade, I have an extra one in my drawer, but I am cheap and insist on using everything until I can't use it any more - this one still cuts, so I am still using it.    Seriously, the cuttin mat, blade, and *I highly recommend a clear ruler with markings on it*, will bring your work to a whole different level.  I remember my H.S. Home-ec teacher telling me that precise cutting is the most importing aspect of sewing, and it's true, if you goof it up there, you can never fix it.



MyDisneyTrio said:


> You could find some images online and print them onto cardstock and use a scallop punch and make cupcake toppers  You might be able to search the internet and find a cute cake topper  I'd go with red and yellow crepe paper and balloons and paper items (cups, plates etc). I am sure his party will be adorable!



Cute ideas...  You could really do a sub-theme with a Circus incorporated.  Dumbo is so adorable!



GlassSlippers said:


> For my cousin's first birthday party my aunt made bibs for all the little guests. If there are kids that young who will attend, it would be really cute as well as an unusual and useful party favor. Plastic bags to take the "caked-up" bibs home in would probably be appreciated!   ;}
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Lori - this is an excellent idea.

I have to work today...  but I get off early.  Then a few of the City Council members and I have to go paint crosswalks in our town...  Small town budget = no maintenance dept.  It should be fun - and of course, it's all volunteer time.  Besides, I am still working Malificent out in my head.  

D~


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

belle41379 said:


> Okay, Ladies.  OT QUESTION...
> 
> I can't continue sewing for our trips until I get ds's bd party plans done.  We are doing Dumbo (1st bd).  Any ideas for cake/cupcakes, decorations, etc???
> 
> I have material washed, ready, and waiting for me.   Cant wait to work with it!


*my twin dgd's had a Dumbo 1st b'day. I had found the decorations on clearance at Party City-Dumbo -Fun to be 1! I ordered the tee's online from some ebay store.we used things that reminded us of the circus,opocorn in the plastic popcorn bags { may have paper ones soemwhere,thered/white stripped} i got bags of the circus peanuts and put them out to eat and also used like confetti all over the tables! the kids gobbled them up off the table!  hehe you could draw or print Jumbo/Dumbo and have kids pin the ears on them.Make him flannel ears on a headband...they have the lil Dumbo figure at Dlollar Tree soemtimes those would be cute take aways in  a bag with the candy peanuts! kinda hide him in them!  i can't think of anythng else at themoment buthere is a pic of the twins Kensleigh & Gracie on their big day { they were preemies but as you can tell in these chunky pix ,they caught up fast! } they are being held by their GreatGrandparents.




and with there great-greatgrandma



*


----------



## babynala

belle41379 said:


> Babynala-it's my moms machine, but I just lined up the fabric with the edge of the foot and used my hands to keep it in line.  I just laid them lightly on the fabric so it wouldn't interrupt the feeding back/in/out/over.  It was super easy but took forever! . I wish I had a machine that would do all hers does! lol


Thanks for the tip!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> i've been seeing all the AG dolls postedand chatted about but i didn't have a pic of my oldest dgd and her Kit. we got her Kit for her 7th b'day,she'd wanted her ofr a few years but i wasn't gonna spend the $$ unless i knew she'd take good care of her. i got her one of the generation dolls for target a year or so before so she could 'practice' with her. she did great so she got Kit and loves her...here they are Elli,Kit & Blaze on the way to Nanna & Pawpaw's yesterday after church...lol i just had to share Kit all buckled up for safty! Kit's wearong one of the sundresses i made her to match the ones i made Elli thi syear for her 9th. b'day...


Cute!



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my DD2 vida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to figure out what to work on next...


This came out great!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> My embroidery machine is all better and home at last!  I have two machines now and no projects planned, and DH is working late tonight, so I have the time to goof off.  I decided to do something silly...here's the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not original of course, it came from SWAK.  But still fun.  I'm going to make more at Christmas for gifts.  We don't usually swap gifts at the office, but this is too fun not to share.  And practical too!


Cute idea.  




cajunfan said:


> Here is a picture of the surgery caps I make for the kiddos...
> 
> Girl style (think shower cap):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy style:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn



How sweet of you to make these.  



mphalens said:


> Sorry for venting  I can't vent on Facebook b/c FIL is a friend on there and apparently keeps a file of my posts on his desktop (yup, saw that today when dh & I were trying to sort out the wifi  )


That is VERY strange. You are a better person then me because I would have HAD to open that file!  I hope you can hold out until the 31st and sorry you will miss the wedding.  



AmandaRG said:


> Hello all! I posted once about 5 threads ago! What a fun and chatty group!
> 
> I have two dds, and we had our first Disney trip in March on a cruise. LOVED it! I did make several outfits, but mostly easy stuff. We have more coming up and I cannot wait to get other things made.
> 
> You are so inspirational! I wish I had more time for sewing, but we start homeschooling on Monday. I will make time for it as it is really something I enjoy. Maybe I can lock myself away a night or two a month and get some things done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had found the Gymboree skirt for about $3, so I knew I could make it work! A friend of mine made the bows.


Your DDs are so cute.  The Tink dresses are lovely and the Gymboree skirt and the matching shirt are PERFECT



DMGeurts said:


> Oh and I've been busy proofing tags for the last 2 days...  I am super excited!  I have one more final proof to do, then they should be ready to print.  It will take another 4-6 weeks for them to arrive at my door, but I am beyond elated to have a cool logo that really fits what I enjoy doing.  I also know that nearly everyone on FB really wanted me to do the black D~ - but I ended up doing the red one.  Once I saw it on the tags, it looked kind of funny.  I didn't order so many tags that I couldn't order more with black D~s at a later date and have both - they really aren't that crazy expensive.  I also ordered a stack of business cards (for the people at work n' relatives who aren't computer savvy), a bunch of stickers to seal my tissue paper with and address labels...  all of it with my logo.    Sorry, I just can't help being excited!
> 
> D~


That sounds really exciting.  I love the idea of the little stickers to wrap up the dresses in.  



AmandaRG said:


> That is why I refuse their friend requests! Better that they think I did something than have proof that I did!






T-rox said:


> requested pics are here.  in reference to the pixie dust bling i added to a pair of jeans. here is the over all outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Wow, the shirt looks great and the jeans are fabulous.  The bling makes it extra fun.  



lynnanddbyz said:


> Yesterday I found a poor lost little girl.  She has been soooooo mistreated.  I just could not let her stay in that horrible place and unloved anymore.  So I decided she NEEDED to come home with me.  I will love her and make clothes for her.  The pictures are not pretty but as you can see she needs lots of love.  I know you guys will be supportive.
> 
> I present Kirsten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for looking Proud new AG mom.


Congrats on the upcoming arrival of Kirsten.  Nail polish on a doll - who would think of such a thing???



Granna4679 said:


> Your teepees are cute.  I didn't think of making those for her.  Do you have a tutorial for those or did you already post it and I missed it??


Hey Anita - Embroidery Garden has an ITH set to make those teepees.  The file is kind of expensive but I think it comes with a pattern to make a little bag too.  They might sell at a craft fair.  I've never used this design but I thought I would send along the link:
http://www.embroiderygarden.com/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=566



Diz-Mommy said:


> Enabler alert!!  Look at what the boys and I spied at Wal-Mart today!!  I need more fabric like I need another hole in my head, but I couldn't help myself.  I keep stalking the $5 fabric thinking that it's going to magically get cheaper, but I take it to the scanners every time and it's still $5!  DARN!
> 
> Oh well...here's the fun fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the first I've seen of the new characters on fabric.  It came in the 2 yard cuts, that's all my WM currently sells.


Great find.  



cajunfan said:


> My first attampt at a pinwheel bow for flip flops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut my ribbon too long, but I really just wanted to make sure that I understood what to do. I am excited! Something else I can make!
> Lynn


Those will look good on some flip flops



DMGeurts said:


> OK...  So, in my mind... this dress looked really awesome.  And it still does - in my mind - but then I go and look at it, and I just crack up.    Seriously, the expression on Cruella's face is ROFLMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I thought to myself...  There is absolutely no way that anyone will pay $$ for this dress - her face is just so funny...
> 
> Who could resist those precious little faces????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress is totally reversible - 100% - so if you don't like Cruella (or aren't in the mood to laugh) just turn the dress around and look at those cute little puppies.   Really - the 2 for 1 is the look I was going for all along.
> D~


I think I'm more impressed then ever.  I think your Cruella is perfect but the Puppies are the CUTEST.  Seriously, how do you do those small details???



harleykarolynmom said:


> I am thinking about getting a rotery cutter and cutting mat an recomendations greatly appriciated


I wish that I had a bigger mat (mine is only 24").  The clear ruler is a good idea too but I would wait for a sale at Joann's (they have 50% off cutters and mats often).



belle41379 said:


> Okay, Ladies.  OT QUESTION...
> 
> I can't continue sewing for our trips until I get ds's bd party plans done.  We are doing Dumbo (1st bd).  Any ideas for cake/cupcakes, decorations, etc???
> 
> I have material washed, ready, and waiting for me. Cant wait to work with it!


That sound like a cute idea for a party.  I like those circus top cupcakes.  



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> my twin dgd's had a Dumbo 1st b'day. I had found the decorations on clearance at Party City-Dumbo -Fun to be 1! I ordered the tee's online from some ebay store.we used things that reminded us of the circus,opocorn in the plastic popcorn bags { may have paper ones soemwhere,thered/white stripped} i got bags of the circus peanuts and put them out to eat and also used like confetti all over the tables! the kids gobbled them up off the table!  hehe you could draw or print Jumbo/Dumbo and have kids pin the ears on them.Make him flannel ears on a headband...they have the lil Dumbo figure at Dlollar Tree soemtimes those would be cute take aways in  a bag with the candy peanuts! kinda hide him in them!  i can't think of anythng else at themoment buthere is a pic of the twins Kensleigh & Gracie on their big day { they were preemies but as you can tell in these chunky pix ,they caught up fast! } they are being held by their GreatGrandparents.


Cute pictures of the babies and their Great Grandparents.


----------



## tricia

DMGeurts said:


> OK...  So, in my mind... this dress looked really awesome.  And it still does - in my mind - but then I go and look at it, and I just crack up.       Seriously, the expression on Cruella's face is ROFLMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I thought to myself...  There is absolutely no way that anyone will pay $$ for this dress - her face is just so funny...
> 
> So, on the back, I put...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who could resist those precious little faces????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress is totally reversible - 100% - so if you don't like Cruella (or aren't in the mood to laugh) just turn the dress around and look at those cute little puppies.    Really - the 2 for 1 is the look I was going for all along.
> 
> D~



I already posted on Facebook last night, but just had to say again.

Absolutely gorgeous.  The details are amazing.



cajunfan said:


> My first attampt at a pinwheel bow for flip flops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut my ribbon too long, but I really just wanted to make sure that I understood what to do. I am excited! Something else I can make!
> Lynn



Good Job, looks great.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *my twin dgd's had a Dumbo 1st b'day. I had found the decorations on clearance at Party City-Dumbo -Fun to be 1! I ordered the tee's online from some ebay store.we used things that reminded us of the circus,opocorn in the plastic popcorn bags { may have paper ones soemwhere,thered/white stripped} i got bags of the circus peanuts and put them out to eat and also used like confetti all over the tables! the kids gobbled them up off the table!  hehe you could draw or print Jumbo/Dumbo and have kids pin the ears on them.Make him flannel ears on a headband...they have the lil Dumbo figure at Dlollar Tree soemtimes those would be cute take aways in  a bag with the candy peanuts! kinda hide him in them!  i can't think of anythng else at themoment buthere is a pic of the twins Kensleigh & Gracie on their big day { they were preemies but as you can tell in these chunky pix ,they caught up fast! } they are being held by their GreatGrandparents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with there great-greatgrandma
> 
> 
> 
> *




Cute babies.


----------



## Meshell2002

TinkerbelleMom said:


> My embroidery machine is all better and home at last!  I have two machines now and no projects planned, and DH is working late tonight, so I have the time to goof off.  I decided to do something silly...here's the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not original of course, it came from SWAK.  But still fun.  I'm going to make more at Christmas for gifts.  We don't usually swap gifts at the office, but this is too fun not to share.  And practical too!



glad to see you found a good use for your machine  now I need to think of designs for gag gifts....great idea



AmandaRG said:


> Hello all! I posted once about 5 threads ago! What a fun and chatty group!
> 
> I have two dds, and we had our first Disney trip in March on a cruise. LOVED it! I did make several outfits, but mostly easy stuff. We have more coming up and I cannot wait to get other things made.
> 
> You are so inspirational! I wish I had more time for sewing, but we start homeschooling on Monday. I will make time for it as it is really something I enjoy. Maybe I can lock myself away a night or two a month and get some things done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model Attitude?
> 
> I had found the Gymboree skirt for about $3, so I knew I could make it work! A friend of mine made the bows.



You have models on your hands for sure! love the tink dresses and I WISH I could find something that cheap at our gymboree!



mphalens said:


> If I get bumped on the way home I will  *I think DH owes me *
> I'm glad you think it's weird too - I didn't open the file, but it definitely freaked me out
> 
> I :love your tags and logo!!!! I can't wait to see the final products!!! Be sure to post pics when they arrive!!!!
> 
> And I definitely think coordinating our Montana trips would be good. Necessary even! My ILs are in Missoula - where is your MIL?
> Right now I'm just reminding myself that we only come out here about once every 3 years . . .



you DH SOOOOO owes you!



T-rox said:


> love that embroidered tp. it is on my to do list.
> requested pics are here.  in reference to the pixie dust bling i added to a pair of jeans. here is the over all outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> close up of the shirt.  it was a plain shirt i bought from kohls, on sale for like $4, it already had the bling on the neckline
> closeups of the jeans.  these were plain old navy jeans, bought on sale for $10 . i embroider the legs with the designs i want and on these i added bling to the emb designs via the tulip heat tool and tulip glass crystal avaialbe at joanns. hopefully you can see the bling, on the wording side i added it to only 5 little stars, on the pixie dust side i only added it to specific yellow stars. i then added some bling to the tops of the front and back pockets. enjoy



so cute....may have to case when DD gets older and past wanting dresses



Granna4679 said:


> Still behind a few pages (well, ok...a lot of pages) but I wanted to share some of the pictures of my DDs baby shower this weekend.  She was soooo blessed and received so many nice presents.  Hoping I don't bore you with these....but I was really pleased with how it turned out (We had a lot of help with the decorations and food).
> 
> First of all, my DD and her shower cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The punch bowl, which I though was super cute....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The food table.  Notice the cute little fruit carriage my MIL made.  And the porcelain doll in the bathtub is my DDs and she has had it for about 20 years...can you tell how long she has loved ducks??
> 
> My daughter made dresses for both of my DGDs.  I didn't get a good picture of either of them or of them together but I thought they were so cute.  They not only matched each other but they matched the shower
> 
> Thanks for looking!!



It was all sooo cute....may have to CASE that theme and duck punch bowl for the quartler baby shower at church.....we have one every 3 mos and usually have 5-6 couples honored....so gender neutral theme is required.



lynnanddbyz said:


> Ladies and Tom
> You guys keep me in stitches.  I have followed the tales of Ginger and Dorrrine and I have been jealous.  I have two boys 10 and 14 and for some cruel reason they think that it is uncool for mom to sew for them (besides sleeping pants.)  I just don't understand.  I got this idea that if I had a little girl I could sew until my heart is content.  I can make dresses and strip work jumpers and skirts and on and on...  But dear husband says NOOOOOO.
> 
> Yesterday I found a poor lost little girl.  She has been soooooo mistreated.  I just could not let her stay in that horrible place and unloved anymore.  So I decided she NEEDED to come home with me.  I will love her and make clothes for her.  The pictures are not pretty but as you can see she needs lots of love.  I know you guys will be supportive.
> 
> I present Kirsten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell she needs a lot of love.  And new clothes.  I am sure she will need a visit to the hospital.  But she has a good home now.  She should be here in a few days.  If I have any luck she will have a new outfit ready for when she arrives. I told her hair can grow back and faces can be cleaned.  I don't know about the painted toe nails but we can figure something out. (Anyone know of any tricks?)
> 
> Thank you for looking Proud new AG mom.



Congrats.....Can't wait to see what you make for her.....as girls are fun to sew for......I think my DS is a little jealous lately of all the sewing for DD....but how many pj pants do you need?



Diz-Mommy said:


> LOVE the baby shower pictures!!  Looks like a fun day!!
> 
> Enabler alert!!  Look at what the boys and I spied at Wal-Mart today!!  I need more fabric like I need another hole in my head, but I couldn't help myself.  I keep stalking the $5 fabric thinking that it's going to magically get cheaper, but I take it to the scanners every time and it's still $5!  DARN!
> 
> Oh well...here's the fun fabric!
> 
> It's the first I've seen of the new characters on fabric.  It came in the 2 yard cuts, that's all my WM currently sells.



$5 was the sale price at my walmart!  that must be the fall line up....I bet in a few weeks there will be more.



cajunfan said:


> My first attampt at a pinwheel bow for flip flops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut my ribbon too long, but I really just wanted to make sure that I understood what to do. I am excited! Something else I can make!
> Lynn



they look great! I stink at corkers....and use a templete for regular bows...but it works and I save $ cause DD looses bows about every time she wears them.



DMGeurts said:


> OK...  So, in my mind... this dress looked really awesome.  And it still does - in my mind - but then I go and look at it, and I just crack up.       Seriously, the expression on Cruella's face is ROFLMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I thought to myself...  There is absolutely no way that anyone will pay $$ for this dress - her face is just so funny...
> 
> So, on the back, I put...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who could resist those precious little faces????
> 
> This dress is totally reversible - 100% - so if you don't like Cruella (or aren't in the mood to laugh) just turn the dress around and look at those cute little puppies.    Really - the 2 for 1 is the look I was going for all along.
> 
> D~



I think it's great! I can't hand applique little stuff like that....it never looks right....backpack was big enough it didn't drive me crazy....IDK how u do it.



harleykarolynmom said:


> I am thinking about getting a rotery cutter and cutting mat an recomendations greatly appriciated



Get a good name brand cutter, the brand of mat is not as important.....but definately need a sale.....they can be pricey but they r worth it. I second the person that recommended the clear ruler....mine is 6x24...love it....use it all the time and I don't quilt very often....works great for drawing straight edges when tracing patterns too.


OK guys I gotta tell you what my DS4 said.....it was SOOOOOO cute! I've been working on DD Rapunzel FOREVER....so yesterday I was sewing the decorative stitches on the skirt.....and DS looks at it and says....that's soooo pretty....hey Mama, can I be Flynn Rider so I can match Isla? I want to wear a Flynn Rider vest....he was so sincere....nearly made me cry....he loves his sister so much.   Anyone tackle Flynn Rider yet? size 4/6. I'm thinking I could make pants and vest, and let him wear a white dress shirt under it and he has jedi boots/ spats already....he might need a satchel.....hmmmmmmm.


----------



## SallyfromDE

DMGeurts said:


> OK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who could resist those precious little faces????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Kirsta loved this dress and wants one for herself. So it must not be too funny! I think her face was silly, but that is Cruella. The puppies are adorable. I think if you had it on machine emb., you won't get the detail you have on this. But machine emb is your next goal, i know. You can digitize your designs. I can totally see this in your future. 



harleykarolynmom said:


> I am thinking about getting a rotery cutter and cutting mat an recomendations greatly appriciated



I had my mat and cutter put in storage, not thinking that I'd be this long without my "stuff". I needed one, so I went to JoAnnes and got a smaller mat, ruler and cutter. It came as a 3 peice set and the new cutter has an automatic retractable blade. I love it!! I think it was about $40? and I had a 40% coupon. So not a bad deal. 



belle41379 said:


> Okay, Ladies.  OT QUESTION...
> 
> I can't continue sewing for our trips until I get ds's bd party plans done.  We are doing Dumbo (1st bd).  Any ideas for cake/cupcakes, decorations, etc???
> 
> I have material washed, ready, and waiting for me.   Cant wait to work with it!



I love what has been shown. But also look at BirthdayPartyideas.com , I use it a lot for party ideas. What's the Disney mag? Disney Fun or something, they usually have lots of cake and cupcake ideas. 



scrap_heaven said:


> How about pin the peanut on Dumbo, or Pin the feather on Dumbo??
> 
> Love these little cupcake wrappers



I love these ideas.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Meshell2002 said:


> OK guys I gotta tell you what my DS4 said.....it was SOOOOOO cute! I've been working on DD Rapunzel FOREVER....so yesterday I was sewing the decorative stitches on the skirt.....and DS looks at it and says....that's soooo pretty....hey Mama, can I be Flynn Rider so I can match Isla? I want to wear a Flynn Rider vest....he was so sincere....nearly made me cry....he loves his sister so much.   Anyone tackle Flynn Rider yet? size 4/6. I'm thinking I could make pants and vest, and let him wear a white dress shirt under it and he has jedi boots/ spats already....he might need a satchel.....hmmmmmmm.



OMG!! How cute would that be? When are you going? You can "cool down" this idea easy. Shorts instead of pants. Tshirt, rolled sleeves up. Satchel!! He can carry his own snacks. How fun to even put a crown in it. There is no  about this. I can't wait to see it!


----------



## aboveH20

Today's the day I get off my delicate derriere to quote and comment.  Promise!

Today's the day I take a photo of Dorrrine's comfy jammies and post.  Probably!

Today's the day I start my BG shirts. Pronto!

 <-----forever and always my favorite blobby thing


----------



## Meshell2002

SallyfromDE said:


> OMG!! How cute would that be? When are you going? You can "cool down" this idea easy. Shorts instead of pants. Tshirt, rolled sleeves up. Satchel!! He can carry his own snacks. How fun to even put a crown in it. There is no  about this. I can't wait to see it!



well the  was really because I told DH and he wasn't too keen on it....but I think while he's young enough to want to dress up w/ sister....why not  I think he just wants to be involved....and if he wants to be batman for halloween I don't care (rapunzel was going to have multiple purposes)....our trip is in Nov......tshirt with rolled up sleeves is a good idea...I could even use one with writing on it since the vest will cover it up....what kind of fabric? just cotton w/ stiff interfacing? Felt would look good but I think it might be too hot even in Nov.


----------



## dianemom2

belle41379 said:


> Okay, Ladies.  OT QUESTION...
> 
> I can't continue sewing for our trips until I get ds's bd party plans done.  We are doing Dumbo (1st bd).  Any ideas for cake/cupcakes, decorations, etc???
> 
> I have material washed, ready, and waiting for me.   Cant wait to work with it!


  I saw that Heathersue just listed a Dumbo applique in her store.  If you have an embroidery machine you could make him a special birthday shirt!



scrap_heaven said:


> How about pin the peanut on Dumbo, or Pin the feather on Dumbo??
> 
> Love these little cupcake wrappers



I love the pin the feather on the Dumbo idea.  When my girls were little we did a princess party and played pin the kiss on the frog.  The kids loved the game! Maybe you could play pass the feather, sort of like a hot potato type game.

I really like the cupcakes that look like the circus tent.  They'd be so easy to do by cutting the stripes out of fruit roll ups.  I love when things look adorable and are also easy to do!


----------



## mkwj

DMGeurts said:


>



I think this dress is perfect, and those puppies are adorable.



cajunfan said:


> My first attampt at a pinwheel bow for flip flops!



these are going to be really cute.


----------



## Fruto76

cajunfan said:


> My first attampt at a pinwheel bow for flip flops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut my ribbon too long, but I really just wanted to make sure that I understood what to do. I am excited! Something else I can make!
> Lynn


So cute! The flip flops are going to look great. 




DMGeurts said:


> OK...  So, in my mind... this dress looked really awesome.  And it still does - in my mind - but then I go and look at it, and I just crack up.       Seriously, the expression on Cruella's face is ROFLMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I thought to myself...  There is absolutely no way that anyone will pay $$ for this dress - her face is just so funny...
> 
> So, on the back, I put...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who could resist those precious little faces????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress is totally reversible - 100% - so if you don't like Cruella (or aren't in the mood to laugh) just turn the dress around and look at those cute little puppies.    Really - the 2 for 1 is the look I was going for all along.
> 
> D~


This is great! I think Cruella's expression is perfect and the pup's are irresistible. Love it!


----------



## Jaylin

Hi Girls!  Loving all the stuff that's been posted!  I'm in serious lurker mood!  Do any of you know what Zulilly is?  Today they've got a seller called Jelly the Pug, her stuff is beautiful, it looks like she's making Insa skirt, felizes and there's another dress there that I love but don't know what it is.  She calls it the "sassy" dress, any ideas what it is?  I love it, and want to make one!

The sight is zulilly.com don't know if you can just look at pics w/o signing up though.  

She's selling stuff really cheap.  32.99 for a felize, that seems crazy cheap!  I never made one of them yet, kinda scared! But don't they take forever to make?  How can she possibly be making any money selling them for that price?


----------



## VBAndrea

harleykarolynmom said:


> I am thinking about getting a rotery cutter and cutting mat an recomendations greatly appriciated


My recommendation is to buy a BIG mat -- get a 24 x 36" one right away.  I had a smaller one first and was in heaven with my new mat that my old mat is now neglected.  I also agree with Dorrine about the clear ruler.  I have a 4x18 one and I really like the 4" but would love 24" because I often have to shift my ruler.



aboveH20 said:


> Today's the day I get off my delicate derriere to quote and comment.  Promise!
> 
> Today's the day I take a photo of Dorrrine's comfy jammies and post.  Probably!
> 
> Today's the day I start my BG shirts. Pronto!
> 
> <-----forever and always my favorite blobby thing


I should do my BG shirts today as well.  I am having more fun working on skirts for my dd though.  Problem is, I don't feel like I have enough fabric.  I feel like I need more black prints to combine with some of my other prints.  I'm going to Joann's tomorrow with my 20% off coupon -- dh will have to fend for himself or make the kids wait on him!



Dorine (yes, the Dorine with one "r") I lost your quote.  I am headed to Joann's tomorrow.  I happen to love black and white fabric in general and I really like that dot fabric.  

I'm impressed that your dh laughed.  I doubt mine would.  He did smile when he was coming out of his anesthesia though.  What branch of service was your dh in?


----------



## tricia

Jaylin said:


> Hi Girls!  Loving all the stuff that's been posted!  I'm in serious lurker mood!  Do any of you know what Zulilly is?  Today they've got a seller called Jelly the Pug, her stuff is beautiful, it looks like she's making Insa skirt, felizes and there's another dress there that I love but don't know what it is.  She calls it the "sassy" dress, any ideas what it is?  I love it, and want to make one!
> 
> The sight is zulilly.com don't know if you can just look at pics w/o signing up though.
> 
> She's selling stuff really cheap.  32.99 for a felize, that seems crazy cheap!  I never made one of them yet, kinda scared! But don't they take forever to make?  How can she possibly be making any money selling them for that price?



Can't view Zulilly without signing on, but Jelly the Pug does have her own website, and on it she sells the Feliz for $51.  There are pics of the Sassy dress there too, but I don't know what pattern it is.

http://www.jellythepug.com/


----------



## VBAndrea

Jaylin said:


> Hi Girls!  Loving all the stuff that's been posted!  I'm in serious lurker mood!  Do any of you know what Zulilly is?  Today they've got a seller called Jelly the Pug, her stuff is beautiful, it looks like she's making Insa skirt, felizes and there's another dress there that I love but don't know what it is.  She calls it the "sassy" dress, any ideas what it is?  I love it, and want to make one!
> 
> The sight is zulilly.com don't know if you can just look at pics w/o signing up though.
> 
> She's selling stuff really cheap.  32.99 for a felize, that seems crazy cheap!  I never made one of them yet, kinda scared! But don't they take forever to make?  How can she possibly be making any money selling them for that price?



I just signed up to look.  The prices are unbelievable!  I think she has more than just a home based business now so perhaps she gets her fabric at very discount prices????  I have no idea what the Sassy dress pattern is either but it is adorable -- I'd try altering a SS to get the look.


----------



## jessica52877

I think jham made a dress super similar to the sassy dress. I'll alert her to check in here and see what she has to say. If you buy wholesame from Michael Miller, Robert Kaufman, etc I think the price is like $5.50 or 6.50/yd. I know it went up recently. I might be a $1 high, so that would make it easier to make fabulous things for less $$. You have to have a HUGE initial order from MM though in order to get an account.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Good Morning everyone.....

For those who are interested here is the link to our NY TR....


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42003245

Lisa


----------



## jessica52877

I think you could make that pretty easily without a pattern though, base it off the simply sweet or something similar and just measure around your childs chest for the top.


----------



## 2cutekidz

Jaylin said:


> Hi Girls!  Loving all the stuff that's been posted!  I'm in serious lurker mood!  Do any of you know what Zulilly is?  Today they've got a seller called Jelly the Pug, her stuff is beautiful, it looks like she's making Insa skirt, felizes and there's another dress there that I love but don't know what it is.  She calls it the "sassy" dress, any ideas what it is?  I love it, and want to make one!
> 
> The sight is zulilly.com don't know if you can just look at pics w/o signing up though.
> 
> She's selling stuff really cheap.  32.99 for a felize, that seems crazy cheap!  I never made one of them yet, kinda scared! But don't they take forever to make?  How can she possibly be making any money selling them for that price?



I don't think you'd need a pattern for it either.  The bodice looks like a straght piece with a ruffle at the trop - no "arm holes", and the "skirt" is just 2 layers of fabric with ruffles at the hem.  You could definately modify the Simply Sweet (or similar pattern) to get the same look.


----------



## jham

Jaylin said:


> Hi Girls!  Loving all the stuff that's been posted!  I'm in serious lurker mood!  Do any of you know what Zulilly is?  Today they've got a seller called Jelly the Pug, her stuff is beautiful, it looks like she's making Insa skirt, felizes and there's another dress there that I love but don't know what it is.  She calls it the "sassy" dress, any ideas what it is?  I love it, and want to make one!
> 
> The sight is zulilly.com don't know if you can just look at pics w/o signing up though.
> 
> She's selling stuff really cheap.  32.99 for a felize, that seems crazy cheap!  I never made one of them yet, kinda scared! But don't they take forever to make?  How can she possibly be making any money selling them for that price?





jessica52877 said:


> I think jham made a dress super similar to the sassy dress. I'll alert her to check in here and see what she has to say. If you buy wholesame from Michael Miller, Robert Kaufman, etc I think the price is like $5.50 or 6.50/yd. I know it went up recently. I might be a $1 high, so that would make it easier to make fabulous things for less $$. You have to have a HUGE initial order from MM though in order to get an account.



I did make a dress like that Sassy one, the straps are just different in the back.  Here is mine:






You could do it without a pattern but I used this pattern:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/60243508/diore-twirl-dress-ebook-pdf-tutorial-diy


----------



## kck182

I'm looking for patterns.  I want the poofiest, most over the top princess dress pattern that I can put together easily but it doesn't have to be for a beginner.  

Any recommendations?  

I have bookmarked the make it and love it tutorial as well as the crafterhours knit belle dress.  I will be making these for my baby that will be turning one on this trip 

TIA!


----------



## ivey_family

OhStuffandFluff said:


> Thanks so much for the nice words!!  I absolutely love your costumes!! My kids loved the picture too!  We have quickly become Star Wars fans at our home!  I love it that my kids are into something that I can remember and relate to as well!!  They both decided they wanted Star Wars themed birthday parties this July!  It was sooo much fun having them dress up and fight the dark side!!



SW is a fun thing  to enjoy together and works so well for different generations!  It is actually how dh and I met - a SW fan club.  We wear our costumes for charity events, ball games, kids' camps, any excuse to suit up.    Dh got to march in the parade at SW Weekends a few years ago.

We actually have trading cards for our stormtrooper costumes - #170-171.  (Yes, I have armor.)  I'd be happy to send you some for the kids at the parties.  PM me if you are interested.  

Regards,
C.


----------



## 2cutekidz

jham said:


> I did make a dress like that Sassy one, the straps are just different in the back.  Here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could do it without a pattern but I used this pattern:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/60243508/diore-twirl-dress-ebook-pdf-tutorial-diy




I was just coming to post it looked like a Kustom Kids pattern!


----------



## ivey_family

DMGeurts said:


> OK...  So, in my mind... this dress looked really awesome.  And it still does - in my mind - but then I go and look at it, and I just crack up.       Seriously, the expression on Cruella's face is ROFLMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~




I think she looks perfect!  Just like she is saying, "Anita, dahhhhling..."

Regards,
C.


----------



## Granna4679

NiniMorris said:


> I've tried logging out and logging back in...I even have shut down the computer and restarted...no luck today...now YESTERDAY it was working fine...but I have found out that Facebook doesn't want me to PM anyone as a business...only as me.
> 
> 
> 
> My husband spent two tours in Korea...both on the DMZ.  And my step sister was a missionary in Soule for two years.
> 
> It was one duty station I was glad to not accompany him to!  (although on the first tour we were supposed to...)
> 
> Nini



Sorry to be ignorant, but what is the DMZ??  It is still up in the air as to whether he will extend his time there and she will join him or not.  I am hoping not but of course, that is her decision.  She hates being away from him and with the new one coming, he will need his daddy too.



DMGeurts said:


> OK...  So, in my mind... this dress looked really awesome.  And it still does - in my mind - but then I go and look at it, and I just crack up.       Seriously, the expression on Cruella's face is ROFLMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I thought to myself...  There is absolutely no way that anyone will pay $$ for this dress - her face is just so funny...
> 
> So, on the back, I put...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who could resist those precious little faces????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress is totally reversible - 100% - so if you don't like Cruella (or aren't in the mood to laugh) just turn the dress around and look at those cute little puppies.    Really - the 2 for 1 is the look I was going for all along.
> 
> D~



Posted on FB too but I just have to say again ....I  it!!



babynala said:


> Hey Anita - Embroidery Garden has an ITH set to make those teepees.  The file is kind of expensive but I think it comes with a pattern to make a little bag too.  They might sell at a craft fair.  I've never used this design but I thought I would send along the link:
> http://www.embroiderygarden.com/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=566



Thanks so much.  I will check it out!



Meshell2002 said:


> It was all sooo cute....may have to CASE that theme and duck punch bowl for the quartler baby shower at church.....we have one every 3 mos and usually have 5-6 couples honored....so gender neutral theme is required.
> 
> 
> 
> OK guys I gotta tell you what my DS4 said.....it was SOOOOOO cute! I've been working on DD Rapunzel FOREVER....so yesterday I was sewing the decorative stitches on the skirt.....and DS looks at it and says....that's soooo pretty....hey Mama, can I be Flynn Rider so I can match Isla? I want to wear a Flynn Rider vest....he was so sincere....nearly made me cry....he loves his sister so much.   Anyone tackle Flynn Rider yet? size 4/6. I'm thinking I could make pants and vest, and let him wear a white dress shirt under it and he has jedi boots/ spats already....he might need a satchel.....hmmmmmmm.



Thank you.  It was fun to do.  What a neat idea to have a quarterly shower...that would be so much fun to be in charge of. 

Your idea for the Flynn costume sounds so cute.  And how adorable that he loves his little sister so much.


----------



## ivey_family

harleykarolynmom said:


> I am thinking about getting a rotery cutter and cutting mat an recomendations greatly appriciated



I have the Fiskers 3 piece set that I love.  I also have a very large mat - 3.5 feet by 5 feet - from Joanns.  I LOVE the huge mat; it was worth every penny.  You can roll it out on the floor or use it on top of a table. (Or get your daddy to build you a cutting table.  )

btw, my sister reminded me that she also uses her small mat and cutter at Christmas to cut wrapping paper.

Regards,
C.


----------



## jessica52877

jham said:


> I did make a dress like that Sassy one, the straps are just different in the back.  Here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could do it without a pattern but I used this pattern:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/60243508/diore-twirl-dress-ebook-pdf-tutorial-diy



Lily is the CUTEST always!!!!! There is not one bad picture of her ever and she is just always so sweet!!! I need a little Lily.


----------



## jham

jessica52877 said:


> Lily is the CUTEST always!!!!! There is not one bad picture of her ever and she is just always so sweet!!! I need a little Lily.




I need one too.  Mine is getting too big!


----------



## aboveH20

Granna4679 said:


> Sorry to be ignorant, but what is the DMZ??  It is still up in the air as to whether he will extend his time there and she will join him or not.  I am hoping not but of course, that is her decision.  She hates being away from him and with the new one coming, he will need his daddy too.



DMZ = De-Militarized Zone


----------



## belle41379

Jham - that is a beautiful dress and a beautiful photo. 

Thanks for all the Dumbo ideas.  Here is what I have so far: 

I made invitations that look like tickets with an image of Dumbo looking up.  They say (ds's) Big Top in circus font.  On the back is all the info with "Reserve Your Seats Today" at the bottom.

Colors will be red, grey, yellow.

Made flags in those colors, each with one letter of DS name to made a banner.

Made cupcake toppers using a Dumbo image and drawing a circle around it.

Made "ribbon" auto shapes in PP and wrote the names of snacks we will have (popcorn, peanuts, kids drinks, etc), again made with the three main colors.

Made thank you cards with Dumbo and Timothy on them.

Made labels for the cups with a Dumbo image.

Any ideas for the birthday boys cake?


----------



## froggy33

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> I love this!
> 
> I just finished my last extra time/overtime shift at work for this schedule. No more extra time for me! Yeah! The is the first I have been on here in a while. I don't think I will ever catch up. I have been able to catch up a little on FB.
> 
> I posted this picture on FB but thought you all might like to see it.
> Remember how I was working on Flynn & Rapunzel in the boat. I FINALLY got around to applique it on a piece of material. Now to just get the piece of the dress cut out so I can finish the dress and the applique. I have to hand applique some of the things. But overall - pretty darn pleased with how it turned out - and I only had to rehoop to line it up twice!



OMG!!  I love this.  I plan on making a Tangled Insa and wanted to do Flynn and Rapunzel together on the front panel.  This would be perfect!!!   You have it listed right?...cause it would really save me the time of digitizing it!!


----------



## Meshell2002

kck182 said:


> I'm looking for patterns.  I want the poofiest, most over the top princess dress pattern that I can put together easily but it doesn't have to be for a beginner.
> 
> Any recommendations?
> 
> I have bookmarked the make it and love it tutorial as well as the crafterhours knit belle dress.  I will be making these for my baby that will be turning one on this trip
> 
> TIA!



Is there a specific princess you want to make? A lot of times even if I use a big 3 pattern i will make a bigg fluffy petticoat to wear under to make it super poofy.


----------



## VBAndrea

belle41379 said:


> Jham - that is a beautiful dress and a beautiful photo.
> 
> Thanks for all the Dumbo ideas.  Here is what I have so far:
> 
> I made invitations that look like tickets with an image of Dumbo looking up.  They say (ds's) Big Top in circus font.  On the back is all the info with "Reserve Your Seats Today" at the bottom.
> 
> Colors will be red, grey, yellow.
> 
> Made flags in those colors, each with one letter of DS name to made a banner.
> 
> Made cupcake toppers using a Dumbo image and drawing a circle around it.
> 
> Made "ribbon" auto shapes in PP and wrote the names of snacks we will have (popcorn, peanuts, kids drinks, etc), again made with the three main colors.
> 
> Made thank you cards with Dumbo and Timothy on them.
> 
> Made labels for the cups with a Dumbo image.
> 
> Any ideas for the birthday boys cake?


You could make a round cake with a circus tent topper and a little dumbo inside.  To make the tent you would use straws all around the edges and a higher straw in the center to form the peak of the tent.  It would probably be best to make the tent itself out of something more stable than fabric alone, like cereal box cardboard covered with a red and white stripe fabric???  You could make your own dumbo out of cupcakes to put under the tent.

There is a good birthday cake somewhere but I don't have it bookmarked on my new computer.  I will see if I can find it and get you any better cake ideas.

Everything sounds soooo cute so far!

ETA: do a search for images for "Dumbo Cake" and you will get some cute ideas as well.


----------



## belle41379

VBAndrea said:


> You could make a round cake with a circus tent topper and a little dumbo inside.  To make the tent you would use straws all around the edges and a higher straw in the center to form the peak of the tent.  It would probably be best to make the tent itself out of something more stable than fabric alone, like cereal box cardboard covered with a red and white stripe fabric???  You could make your own dumbo out of cupcakes to put under the tent.
> 
> There is a good birthday cake somewhere but I don't have it bookmarked on my new computer.  I will see if I can find it and get you any better cake ideas.
> 
> Everything sounds soooo cute so far!
> 
> ETA: do a search for images for "Dumbo Cake" and you will get some cute ideas as well.



Thanks so much!  I'm going to make "popcorn" bucket cupcakes for the guests using mini yellow/white marshmallows.  Just have to figure out his cake now.  I could always just get a figurine from Dollar Tree and put it on the cake, I guess.


----------



## Granna4679

aboveH20 said:


> DMZ = De-Militarized Zone



OH thanks...that makes sense!


----------



## aboveH20

Granna4679 said:


> OH thanks...that makes sense!



And maybe more than you needed to know, but in Korea it's a "ribbon" of land separating North and South.


----------



## aboveH20

Just a quick pop in to complain.  Oh, wait, I forgot, I don't complain.  I mean a quick pop in to share. 

As you saw on today's agenda,  I'm working on my BG family shirts.

I've already bought TWO sets of shirts.  At the first (and second) store they didn't have a size small enough for one of the kids.  I got the shirts anyway in case I didn't find anything better.  At the third store they had all four sizes, but not in the color I wanted.  I got them anyway because the sizes were right. 

I was just downstaris working on them, when I realized
 the shirts that are the right size are too dark for the embroidery, and
 there's quite a size difference between the small shirts from the two companies -- which one is more accurate?!?!.

I guess I should have ordered from Jiffyshirts to begin with, but I thought I was able to buy locally and skip the shipping costs. 

That's all.  Carry on.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

Jaylin said:


> Hi Girls!  Loving all the stuff that's been posted!  I'm in serious lurker mood!  Do any of you know what Zulilly is?  Today they've got a seller called Jelly the Pug, her stuff is beautiful, it looks like she's making Insa skirt, felizes and there's another dress there that I love but don't know what it is.  She calls it the "sassy" dress, any ideas what it is?  I love it, and want to make one!
> 
> The sight is zulilly.com don't know if you can just look at pics w/o signing up though.
> 
> She's selling stuff really cheap.  32.99 for a felize, that seems crazy cheap!  I never made one of them yet, kinda scared! But don't they take forever to make?  How can she possibly be making any money selling them for that price?



I love Zuilily.com!!! THey have the cutest clothes on there that you wouldn't find anywhere else!  I have never ordered anything yet but love getting ideas as well for clothes to make!  Also am thinking of ordering a pettiskirt from them because i think it may cost more than it is worth ( both in time and cost of fabric) to make one vs. buy one!  I saw these dresses today and did not realize that they were using these dress patterns!  That is great!  I will have to look more into this!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## princesskayla

I looked on Zulilly - what is the name of this pattern? 





I know I have seen it before. Is it a mod kids pattern? I am needing good warmer clothes patterns, all of mine are sleeveless and jumper types. That is the bad part of living in Alaska - for sure. It is not even warm enough to wear a simply sweet dress. 

I should be able to post pictures of my Big Give dresses today. There, I have wrote it so I have to finish it, right. I have been saying that for three days now.


----------



## cajunfan

Ok all you shoppers...where can I get a good selection (kids and adults) of flip flops at a ....ummm... inexpensive price? (Can you tell I do not shop for flip flops?)

Thanks!

Lynn


----------



## ericalynn1979

cajunfan said:


> Ok all you shoppers...where can I get a good selection (kids and adults) of flip flops at a ....ummm... inexpensive price? (Can you tell I do not shop for flip flops?)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lynn



Old Navy if the season is right
Hobby Lobby if you have one nearby

Those are my two "go to" places.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*I got off a bit early and decided to go to the thrift store today instead of my usual thurs. trip. I found these 2 top sheets,BRAND NEW, by the bulk of them they feel like full or larger!  they were $3.93 each so not bad at all! they have a CIRCO tag in them but  i didn't unfold to see if a size tag was in them...these will be some sweet gowns/peasent gowns for the g'daughters this winter and gifts for friends/families girls too! sorry the color isn't clear,the bottom one is a bubblegum pink and the top is lavender...they had a white w/ hearts and a white w/dots but i only had $10 so had to chose...i know the other sheets  will be gone on payday...but i am happy wth the ones i got! 



*


----------



## tricia

princesskayla said:


> I looked on Zulilly - what is the name of this pattern?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I have seen it before. Is it a mod kids pattern? I am needing good warmer clothes patterns, all of mine are sleeveless and jumper types. That is the bad part of living in Alaska - for sure. It is not even warm enough to wear a simply sweet dress.
> 
> I should be able to post pictures of my Big Give dresses today. There, I have wrote it so I have to finish it, right. I have been saying that for three days now.




Yes, It looks like a ModKid pattern.  The Sydney to be exact, except that this one has buttons added.

http://modkidboutique.com/Sydney.html



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I got off a bit early and decided to go to the thrift store today instead of my usual thurs. trip. I found these 2 top sheets,BRAND NEW, by the bulk of them they feel like full or larger!  they were $3.93 each so not bad at all! they have a CIRCO tag in them but  i didn't unfold to see if a size tag was in them...these will be some sweet gowns/peasent gowns for the g'daughters this winter and gifts for friends/families girls too! sorry the color isn't clear,the bottom one is a bubblegum pink and the top is lavender...they had a white w/ hearts and a white w/dots but i only had $10 so had to chose...i know the other sheets  will be gone on payday...but i am happy wth the ones i got!
> 
> 
> 
> *



Neat.  I would be making PJ pants with those.


----------



## Meshell2002

aboveH20 said:


> Just a quick pop in to complain.  Oh, wait, I forgot, I don't complain.  I mean a quick pop in to share.
> 
> As you saw on today's agenda,  I'm working on my BG family shirts.
> 
> I've already bought TWO sets of shirts.  At the first (and second) store they didn't have a size small enough for one of the kids.  I got the shirts anyway in case I didn't find anything better.  At the third store they had all four sizes, but not in the color I wanted.  I got them anyway because the sizes were right.
> 
> I was just downstaris working on them, when I realized
> the shirts that are the right size are too dark for the embroidery, and
> there's quite a size difference between the small shirts from the two companies -- which one is more accurate?!?!.
> 
> I guess I should have ordered from Jiffyshirts to begin with, but I thought I was able to buy locally and skip the shipping costs.
> 
> That's all.  Carry on.



I understand...I can never find toddler sizes locally...my walmart must tip off some WAHMs the day they arrive.....they always have baby and 4+ but toddlers nada, zip, zilch. We have a flea market w/ a bunch of applique/ embroidery WAHM businesses.....its actually quite oversaturated....the funny thing is there's more now since the economy worsened....second job I guess. If I went through that many shirts I wouldn't go to walmart for them...but just one for a gift...if I could find it I would....I saw a lady with 20 white tshirts and some sewing thread....it was her Glad DD is moving up to toddler


----------



## jham

princesskayla said:


> I looked on Zulilly - what is the name of this pattern?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I have seen it before. Is it a mod kids pattern? I am needing good warmer clothes patterns, all of mine are sleeveless and jumper types. That is the bad part of living in Alaska - for sure. It is not even warm enough to wear a simply sweet dress.
> 
> I should be able to post pictures of my Big Give dresses today. There, I have wrote it so I have to finish it, right. I have been saying that for three days now.



HEY!  I think I just responded to a post you made on the cruise board, you live in Bethel right?  I didn't realize you were a disboutiquer!  



cajunfan said:


> Ok all you shoppers...where can I get a good selection (kids and adults) of flip flops at a ....ummm... inexpensive price? (Can you tell I do not shop for flip flops?)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lynn



Yep, I get them at Hobby Lobby.

I just finished a Disney themed kindle case (with strap) for my cruise!  Should have made the strap a leetle shorter.  I'll get pics today.  At least on FB  Photobucket takes forever and I can't get the posting from FB to dis method to work.  It just posts a link.


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> Just a quick pop in to complain.  Oh, wait, I forgot, I don't complain.  I mean a quick pop in to share.
> 
> As you saw on today's agenda,  I'm working on my BG family shirts.
> 
> I've already bought TWO sets of shirts.  At the first (and second) store they didn't have a size small enough for one of the kids.  I got the shirts anyway in case I didn't find anything better.  At the third store they had all four sizes, but not in the color I wanted.  I got them anyway because the sizes were right.
> 
> I was just downstaris working on them, when I realized
> the shirts that are the right size are too dark for the embroidery, and
> there's quite a size difference between the small shirts from the two companies -- which one is more accurate?!?!.
> 
> I guess I should have ordered from Jiffyshirts to begin with, but I thought I was able to buy locally and skip the shipping costs.
> 
> That's all.  Carry on.


Well, I AM one to complain so I will.  I am making t's for the kids in this family and I have the same issue.  Granted, I did not have time to shop around as I am at dh's beck and call since he can only hop and not walk.  I actually picked up my shirts the day he sent me out immediately to get him a new Kindle since he broke his (just made a little side trip and told him Target was super busy being a weekend and all).   They first of all did not have the color I wanted in the boy's size.  So color choice two it was and they still didn't really have his size so I had to get a youth small for him which will likely be big, but I figure bigger on a boy is better than too small.  My ds likes to wear his shirts big -- let me correct myself, I buy him a bigger size for the fill embroideries because they take forever and I want him to be able to wear them longer.  He's getting tall, you know (or probably don't know but now you do).



princesskayla said:


> I looked on Zulilly - what is the name of this pattern?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I have seen it before. Is it a mod kids pattern? I am needing good warmer clothes patterns, all of mine are sleeveless and jumper types. That is the bad part of living in Alaska - for sure. It is not even warm enough to wear a simply sweet dress.
> 
> I should be able to post pictures of my Big Give dresses today. There, I have wrote it so I have to finish it, right. I have been saying that for three days now.


You may also want to look into the Olivia by Farbenmix.  I just bought it but have yet to make it.  Tricia has made it and other reviews I read said it's pretty easy to make. It's a knit pattern with long sleeves (though sure you could do them short) and a hood.  I've seen it done in fleece and ribbed velour as well which would work great for your weather.



cajunfan said:


> Ok all you shoppers...where can I get a good selection (kids and adults) of flip flops at a ....ummm... inexpensive price? (Can you tell I do not shop for flip flops?)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lynn


Old Navy has nice ones but you want to catch their sales.  Michaels has them as well for only $1 a pair (I think) but I have no idea if they are decent quality.  I bought a pair at Walmart to doctor up for dd.  Bought them in the spring and haven't done a thing with them yet 



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I got off a bit early and decided to go to the thrift store today instead of my usual thurs. trip. I found these 2 top sheets,BRAND NEW, by the bulk of them they feel like full or larger!  they were $3.93 each so not bad at all! they have a CIRCO tag in them but  i didn't unfold to see if a size tag was in them...these will be some sweet gowns/peasent gowns for the g'daughters this winter and gifts for friends/families girls too! sorry the color isn't clear,the bottom one is a bubblegum pink and the top is lavender...they had a white w/ hearts and a white w/dots but i only had $10 so had to chose...i know the other sheets  will be gone on payday...but i am happy wth the ones i got!
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are great!  Are they flannel sheets?  I've only hunted in our local thrift stores a couple of times, but I never find a thing.  Their jeans are more expensive than the ones I got on clearance at Target.  Speaking of which, I should be seam ripping some jeans right now.

I need to post a dress I embroidered for dd though -- you will be proud of me, I bought the dress for 75 cents at a yard sale and embroidered a horse on it so she'll wear it!


----------



## disneymomof1

I just posted a Fabric Destash Album on Facebook, some beautiful fabrics, and some awesome disney fabrics on there, if I am not your friend feel free to friend request me, my name is Lisa Buzby Holmes !!


----------



## jham

Kindle tote:






and an outfit I bought Lily from zulily about a month ago.  She REALLY loves it.  Now I just need to figure out how to CASE it.  Oh and she is wearing her flip flops from Hobby Lobby that I let her glue some bling on.


----------



## tricia

VBAndrea said:


> You may also want to look into the Olivia by Farbenmix.  I just bought it but have yet to make it.  Tricia has made it and other reviews I read said it's pretty easy to make. It's a knit pattern with long sleeves (though sure you could do them short) and a hood.  I've seen it done in fleece and ribbed velour as well which would work
> 
> 
> it!



Yes, very easy and comfy, too.  I've even been making them with recycled t shirts lately.


----------



## tricia

jham said:


> Kindle tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an outfit I bought Lily from zulily about a month ago.  She REALLY loves it.  Now I just need to figure out how to CASE it.  Oh and she is wearing her flip flops from Hobby Lobby that I let her glue some bling on.



Really cute.  I need to make myself a case for my ereader one of these days.


----------



## Jaylin

VBAndrea said:


> I just signed up to look.  The prices are unbelievable!  I think she has more than just a home based business now so perhaps she gets her fabric at very discount prices????  I have no idea what the Sassy dress pattern is either but it is adorable -- I'd try altering a SS to get the look.



Even with discounted fabric, it's got to take more than an hour to make that dress!  I don't understand how it's so cheap!



jham said:


> I did make a dress like that Sassy one, the straps are just different in the back.  Here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that dress and that pattern!  Thanks for the link!
> 
> You could do it without a pattern but I used this pattern:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/60243508/diore-twirl-dress-ebook-pdf-tutorial-diy



I knew you guys could help, you are the best!

There is always so much cute stuff on Zulilly but most of the time is looks like something I can make.  So it ends up being a great place for inspiration.....just like here!


----------



## snubie

RE: Zulily  I have gotten some great things on there.  I got Lauren some sketchers twinkle toes for school, some Melissa and Doug items for Christmas gifts.   My only word of caution is that shipping can take some time, like 2-3 weeks after you order.  So if you need an item soon, zulily might not be the best choice.

RE:  Farbenmix Olivia  So easy and a great way to introduce yourself to knits!  I have made several for Lauren and Megan, short sleeves, long sleeves, with hood, without hood.  Love that pattern.
This is the only one I have a picture of...


----------



## aboveH20

dis4harley said:


> What do you think of this applique? It is for the top panel of a school colors rosetta.



It's soooo tiny -- don't know how you were able to do it with such skill.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I keep forgetting to post this...this is the dress I made for Rebecca for our cruise, she wore it on boarding day.  The snapshots I had of it didn't show the embroidery well, so I'm going to show off again.  The front embroidery is Bows and Clothes, the back is HeatherSue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is today's project, the first on BettyAnne...she sews much better than my old Viking, I realize now it's been dying a slow death for quite a while.  The burp cloths are just embellished pre-fold diapers.  I made the teepee's just for fun.  As a mom of girls I'm not sure if this is something that gets used, but it was a fun way to use up leftover flannel and the matching fabric from the burp cloths.



I  the cruise outfits.  I could see remaking them into throw pillows -- unless that sounds sacreligious.  The baby stuff is cute.  I had sons, don't know about using the teepees. 



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *i've been seeing all the AG dolls postedand chatted about but i didn't have a pic of my oldest dgd and her Kit. we got her Kit for her 7th b'day,she'd wanted her ofr a few years but i wasn't gonna spend the $$ unless i knew she'd take good care of her. i got her one of the generation dolls for target a year or so before so she could 'practice' with her. she did great so she got Kit and loves her...here they are Elli,Kit & Blaze on the way to Nanna & Pawpaw's yesterday after church...lol i just had to share Kit all buckled up for safty! Kit's wearong one of the sundresses i made her to match the ones i made Elli thi syear for her 9th. b'day...
> 
> 
> 
> *



Welcome, Kit, and great job on her outfit.



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Help a New to AG Mommy!!!!
> 
> Need a little AG advice - - finally decided we are having an AG Christmas here. All the girls keep asking for AG dolls. I found this one - Nicki that Evie likes - same color hair as hers, Evie wants her dollie to have blue eyes like Ariel. I found 2 lot auctions on ebay, both dolls are in great condition - very littel use, just changing clothes as per the descriptions, one comes with her starter collection (currently at $113 with 4days left) -dog in training, straw hat, ranch outfit & tie top and shorts & the boxes for the accessories, currently $89.51 with 1 day left) the other comes with original tag on wrist, 2 wardrobe boxes, hangers, 3 full outfits including shoes - both come with book.



You have ~D's address to send her the bill, right?



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my DD2 vida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to figure out what to work on next...



It turned out great, and your daugher looks like an aspiring model.



cajunfan said:


> ANN!
> 
> I received my fabric today! THANK YOU!!! Now to wash it all...
> 
> Here is a picture of the surgery caps I make for the kiddos...
> 
> Girl style (think shower cap):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (these have been modified...this was literally my first one.
> 
> Lynn



They look great.  What a super project.



mphalens said:


> I'm in Missoula, MT and basically a captive at the ILs house. They don't let us take their car and since there's only Hertz rental car here it would have cost us $600 to rent an economy car for the week. And heaven forbid we want to or need to go somewhere, because DH and I both can't go with the kids so if we both want to go both MIL and FIL have to drive us!



Bummer about being held hostage.  



AmandaRG said:


> Hello all! I posted once about 5 threads ago! What a fun and chatty group!
> 
> I have two dds, and we had our first Disney trip in March on a cruise. LOVED it! I did make several outfits, but mostly easy stuff. We have more coming up and I cannot wait to get other things made.
> 
> You are so inspirational! I wish I had more time for sewing, but we start homeschooling on Monday. I will make time for it as it is really something I enjoy. Maybe I can lock myself away a night or two a month and get some things done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model Attitude?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had found the Gymboree skirt for about $3, so I knew I could make it work! A friend of mine made the bows.



Your younger daughter's expression in priceless.  All of the outfits look great.



mphalens said:


> Til the 31st
> The other bummer is that dh's & my mutual friend, the person who introduced us 12 years ago, is getting married this weekend and all of our friends are starting to roll in to the wedding location (Delaware) and posting about it on Facebook. The ILs hit the roof when we suggested that we might need to cut our trip short by two days to attend this very important to us wedding and said if we did we'd have to pay for the tickets (over $900) rather than them if we were going to "choose our friends over family" ... We can't afford that on top of the rental car and hotel we would also have had to get in order to go, so we're missing the wedding and it's killing me



YIPES!



DMGeurts said:


> Cute!!  I would have a blast doing that to all of our TP.



For you, I think either of these copyrighted, patented ideas would work

I MAKE
BUTTS
RUFFLE

OR

I MAKE 
BUTT
RUFFLES​
I think the first one would be especially appropriate for TP.



DMGeurts said:


> Oh and I've been busy proofing tags for the last 2 days...  I am super excited!  I have one more final proof to do, then they should be ready to print.  It will take another 4-6 weeks for them to arrive at my door, but I am beyond elated to have a cool logo that really fits what I enjoy doing.  I also know that nearly everyone on FB really wanted me to do the black D~ - but I ended up doing the red one.  Once I saw it on the tags, it looked kind of funny.  I didn't order so many tags that I couldn't order more with black D~s at a later date and have both - they really aren't that crazy expensive.  I also ordered a stack of business cards (for the people at work n' relatives who aren't computer savvy), a bunch of stickers to seal my tissue paper with and address labels...  all of it with my logo.    Sorry, I just can't help being excited!
> 
> D~



You've been very industrious.  Can't wait to see all of your marketing goodies.


----------



## Jaylin

snubie said:


> RE: Zulily  I have gotten some great things on there.  I got Lauren some sketchers twinkle toes for school, some Melissa and Doug items for Christmas gifts.   My only word of caution is that shipping can take some time, like 2-3 weeks after you order.  So if you need an item soon, zulily might not be the best choice.
> 
> RE:  Farbenmix Olivia  So easy and a great way to introduce yourself to knits!  I have made several for Lauren and Megan, short sleeves, long sleeves, with hood, without hood.  Love that pattern.
> This is the only one I have a picture of...




ok I've had this pattern forever!  I need to try it.  I love that dress, so cute!  I can never find cute knit patterns though.  And the seem so expensive on Fabric.com.....  and yes to Zulilly, I ordered some costumes and tulle skirts over 2 weeks ago and they still haven't been shipped yet.  I had no idea it took this long!!!


----------



## Fruto76

cajunfan said:


> Ok all you shoppers...where can I get a good selection (kids and adults) of flip flops at a ....ummm... inexpensive price? (Can you tell I do not shop for flip flops?)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lynn


 My Target had a lot of colors for $2.50 p/ pair. Michael's has them on sale for $1 every so often, but they never have the kids sizes I need, plenty of adults though. Old Navy is another option, usually at $2.50 a pair, too.



jham said:


> Kindle tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an outfit I bought Lily from zulily about a month ago.  She REALLY loves it.  Now I just need to figure out how to CASE it.  Oh and she is wearing her flip flops from Hobby Lobby that I let her glue some bling on.


I love the kindle case. I'll have to keep that in mind. The dress is darling. Can't wait to see your version of it. 



snubie said:


> RE: Zulily  I have gotten some great things on there.  I got Lauren some sketchers twinkle toes for school, some Melissa and Doug items for Christmas gifts.   My only word of caution is that shipping can take some time, like 2-3 weeks after you order.  So if you need an item soon, zulily might not be the best choice.
> 
> RE:  Farbenmix Olivia  So easy and a great way to introduce yourself to knits!  I have made several for Lauren and Megan, short sleeves, long sleeves, with hood, without hood.  Love that pattern.
> This is the only one I have a picture of...


So cute.  I really am thinking about the pattern for a future purchase. I have seen lots of cute variations lately!


----------



## cajunfan

disneymomof1 said:


> I just posted a Fabric Destash Album on Facebook, some beautiful fabrics, and some awesome disney fabrics on there, if I am not your friend feel free to friend request me, my name is Lisa Buzby Holmes !!



I sent a friend request!~

Lynn


----------



## AmandaRG

disneymomof1 said:


> I just posted a Fabric Destash Album on Facebook, some beautiful fabrics, and some awesome disney fabrics on there, if I am not your friend feel free to friend request me, my name is Lisa Buzby Holmes !!



Sent you a request! I am needing some fabric for spring outfits!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I need to customize a bandana, but I don't have one on hand, and I'm too lazy to run out and get one, so I'm just going to make one out of some white fabric i have here.   Does anyone know the measurements of a regular bandana?  TIA


----------



## dianemom2

cajunfan said:


> Ok all you shoppers...where can I get a good selection (kids and adults) of flip flops at a ....ummm... inexpensive price? (Can you tell I do not shop for flip flops?)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lynn



My DD got one of the $1 pairs from Michaels back in June as part of a birthday party activity.  She has worn them constantly for the last month and she loves them.  Can't beat $1!



jham said:


> Kindle tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an outfit I bought Lily from zulily about a month ago.  She REALLY loves it.  Now I just need to figure out how to CASE it.  Oh and she is wearing her flip flops from Hobby Lobby that I let her glue some bling on.





Jaylin said:


> Even with discounted fabric, it's got to take more than an hour to make that dress!  I don't understand how it's so cheap!
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you guys could help, you are the best!
> 
> There is always so much cute stuff on Zulilly but most of the time is looks like something I can make.  So it ends up being a great place for inspiration.....just like here!



My guess is that she started as a home based business but now is contracting with a small foreign manufacturer to make her dresses. 

I have also seen some cute stuff on Zulilly.  I ordered some Melissa and Doug toys for my niece and nephew back in March for their birthdays.  I thought the prices were very good.

The Kindle tote is fantastically cute!


----------



## aboveH20

T-rox said:


> love that embroidered tp. it is on my to do list.
> requested pics are here.  in reference to the pixie dust bling i added to a pair of jeans. here is the over all outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



It looks great blingified.  Sounds like you found the right tool to make the job easier.  



VBAndrea said:


> At least your ILs paid for your tickets there.  It would have been awful if you had paid for them.  We used to pay for MIL's tickets to come visit us and we finally put a stop to it.  Pay for her tickets and have her torture us for a week?!  None of that.  As a matter of fact after her last visit she is banned from coming out here again.  We did want to fly out to UT this summer to see dh's sisters and let the kids see MIL as they don't remember her, but with dh's foot surgery that got nixed.  My MIL isn't overly evil, she's just not one bit thankful and her senile dementia is beyond pathetic.  DH hasn't spoken to her in at least two years, but he can just tell her they chatted last week and she'd be none the wiser.  It is very sad and we are not trying to be rude or evil toward her, but it really is a fact that she doesn't remember any of the four times we flew her out here.  She does have a decent long term memory, so I think she remembers us in general and we try to keep her updated with pictures to help.



Dementia is the pits.



Granna4679 said:


> Still behind a few pages (well, ok...a lot of pages) but I wanted to share some of the pictures of my DDs baby shower this weekend.  She was soooo blessed and received so many nice presents.  Hoping I don't bore you with these....but I was really pleased with how it turned out (We had a lot of help with the decorations and food).
> 
> First of all, my DD and her shower cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of the outfits I made him (complete with blanket,  romper, hat, shoes, burp cloth)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!



The photos from the shower are spectacular.  Looks like you were decorated to the hilt and that everyone had a grand time. Since my husband's home and not my son I can say, "Go Army!"



VBAndrea said:


> What is the 7 t's in 7 days challenge?



Something the non-cool kids at the non-cool kids table in the lunchroom would make up.  



VBAndrea said:


> And here are my mes:
> (Me) <---- who is exhausted from taking care of my sick dh and going up and down the stairs all day long
> (Me) <---- who is not at all behind on quoting because I have been spending way too much time on the computer
> (Me) <---- who can't get up right now b/c my ddog is sleeping on my lap, though right now I wish I was sleeping on his



You know what John Denver and I say, "Some days are diamonds and some days are stones."




VBAndrea said:


> Dorine we all know you know nothing about other dolls, but we also all know you are the founder and moderator of the "2 liter soda bottles that we wish were dolls" forum.  Cheryl has just been using you as her mentor and is trying, albeit unsuccessfully, to follow in your footsteps by her attempts at creating a superb wardrobe for Ginger.







lynnanddbyz said:


> Ladies and Tom
> You guys keep me in stitches.  I have followed the tales of Ginger and Dorrrine and I have been jealous.  I have two boys 10 and 14 and for some cruel reason they think that it is uncool for mom to sew for them (besides sleeping pants.)  I just don't understand.  I got this idea that if I had a little girl I could sew until my heart is content.  I can make dresses and strip work jumpers and skirts and on and on...  But dear husband says NOOOOOO.
> 
> Yesterday I found a poor lost little girl.  She has been soooooo mistreated.  I just could not let her stay in that horrible place and unloved anymore.  So I decided she NEEDED to come home with me.  I will love her and make clothes for her.  The pictures are not pretty but as you can see she needs lots of love.  I know you guys will be supportive.
> 
> I present Kirsten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell she needs a lot of love.  And new clothes.  I am sure she will need a visit to the hospital.  But she has a good home now.  She should be here in a few days.  If I have any luck she will have a new outfit ready for when she arrives. I told her hair can grow back and faces can be cleaned.  I don't know about the painted toe nails but we can figure something out. (Anyone know of any tricks?)
> 
> Thank you for looking Proud new AG mom.



Do you think Dorine is sending out subliminal messages through our computers for us to buy AG dolls?  Do you think she's the majority stockholder in AG?  Do you think I'll be able to afford bread next month on my husband's meager pension check with all of the clothes I'm being subliminally forced to make?

And what do you think Dorine is _really _painting on the sidewalks of MN tonight?  Think about it.



cajunfan said:


> My first attampt at a pinwheel bow for flip flops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut my ribbon too long, but I really just wanted to make sure that I understood what to do. I am excited! Something else I can make!
> Lynn



How cheerful are they! 



DMGeurts said:


> OK...  So, in my mind... this dress looked really awesome.  And it still does - in my mind - but then I go and look at it, and I just crack up.     Seriously, the expression on Cruella's face is ROFLMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I thought to myself...  There is absolutely no way that anyone will pay $$ for this dress - her face is just so funny...
> 
> So, on the back, I put...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who could resist those precious little faces????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress is totally reversible - 100% - so if you don't like Cruella (or aren't in the mood to laugh) just turn the dress around and look at those cute little puppies.    Really - the 2 for 1 is the look I was going for all along.
> 
> D~



Facial expressions are SO HARD to do.  You get an A for Attempting.  Actually I think she looks pretty good and you're right, the puppies are the deal clinchers.





belle41379 said:


> Okay, Ladies.  OT QUESTION...
> 
> I can't continue sewing for our trips until I get ds's bd party plans done.  We are doing Dumbo (1st bd).  Any ideas for cake/cupcakes, decorations, etc???
> 
> I have material washed, ready, and waiting for me.   Cant wait to work with it!



You're getting some very creative responses.  Your party will be fun!




Meshell2002 said:


> OK guys I gotta tell you what my DS4 said.....it was SOOOOOO cute! I've been working on DD Rapunzel FOREVER....so yesterday I was sewing the decorative stitches on the skirt.....and DS looks at it and says....that's soooo pretty....hey Mama, can I be Flynn Rider so I can match Isla? I want to wear a Flynn Rider vest....he was so sincere....nearly made me cry....he loves his sister so much.   Anyone tackle Flynn Rider yet? size 4/6. I'm thinking I could make pants and vest, and let him wear a white dress shirt under it and he has jedi boots/ spats already....he might need a satchel.....hmmmmmmm.



Ahhh, that's precious.


----------



## VBAndrea

jham said:


> Kindle tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an outfit I bought Lily from zulily about a month ago.  She REALLY loves it.  Now I just need to figure out how to CASE it.  Oh and she is wearing her flip flops from Hobby Lobby that I let her glue some bling on.


I love the kindle tote!  I would make a mini-messanger bag like that.  I am going to have to show that to my dd.



tricia said:


> Yes, very easy and comfy, too.  I've even been making them with recycled t shirts lately.


Good idea -- I should practice one like that first in case I mess it up.



snubie said:


> RE: Zulily  I have gotten some great things on there.  I got Lauren some sketchers twinkle toes for school, some Melissa and Doug items for Christmas gifts.   My only word of caution is that shipping can take some time, like 2-3 weeks after you order.  So if you need an item soon, zulily might not be the best choice.
> 
> RE:  Farbenmix Olivia  So easy and a great way to introduce yourself to knits!  I have made several for Lauren and Megan, short sleeves, long sleeves, with hood, without hood.  Love that pattern.
> This is the only one I have a picture of...


That is adorable!  I love the knit fabric!  I am having a hard time finding knits I like at decent prices.  I swear I saw some (cute knits) b/f I bought my pattern that were acceptable and now I can't for the life of me figure out where!


----------



## tricia

Www.chezami.com has some grat knits at $5-7/ yard.  Not bad considering they are about 60" wide.  Only thing is, I think they have a 2 yard minimum.


----------



## DMGeurts

jham said:


> Kindle tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an outfit I bought Lily from zulily about a month ago.  She REALLY loves it.  Now I just need to figure out how to CASE it.  Oh and she is wearing her flip flops from Hobby Lobby that I let her glue some bling on.



This is so cute!  I would love this dress too.



aboveH20 said:


> You have ~D's address to send her the bill, right?



Yep - send the bills my way...  if Andrea will sell you the address.  I heard she might be having a sale next week???



aboveH20 said:


> For you, I think either of these copyrighted, patented ideas would work
> 
> I MAKE
> BUTTS
> RUFFLE
> 
> OR
> 
> I MAKE
> BUTT
> RUFFLES​
> I think the first one would be especially appropriate for TP.



I agree - I like the first one too...  I could put it in my down stairs bathroom for guests only.  Then, at least, when Marianne comes to visit - there will be TP for her to use.  





aboveH20 said:


> You've been very industrious.  Can't wait to see all of your marketing goodies.



I can't wait either.  Unfortunately, it takes 4-6 weeks once the proofs are approved, so it will be a while for me.



aboveH20 said:


> Dementia is the pits.



I am surprised you remember to log in here every day.



aboveH20 said:


> Do you think Dorine is sending out subliminal messages through our computers for us to buy AG dolls?  Do you think she's the majority stockholder in AG?  Do you think I'll be able to afford bread next month on my husband's meager pension check with all of the clothes I'm being subliminally forced to make?



I've said it a million times...  My three main reasons for sewing for AG are:
1.  They don't talk back
2.  They *love* everything I make for them, and they wear it happily.
3.  They don't grow.

Need I say more?  And I happen to think that you all may understand my reasons.  



aboveH20 said:


> And what do you think Dorine is _really _painting on the sidewalks of MN tonight?  Think about it.



If I sent you pictures of our fantastic new crosswalks - you would be majorly impressed, I am sure.  Our rush hour consists of 5 cars, 1 tractor and a manure spreader...  it's the Friday night fish fry during Lent that the crosswalks become an absolute necessity.  



aboveH20 said:


> Facial expressions are SO HARD to do.  You get an A for Attempting.  Actually I think she looks pretty good and you're right, the puppies are the deal clinchers.



I totally agree - the puppies make the dress.  



Anita - I know you asked me either here or on FB, I can't remember where, but I do know I forgot to answer.  DH is a retired vetran with the MN National Guard.  I did 16 months alone with the girls when they were 5 & 6 - hardest days of my life.  Much love to your dd.

D~


----------



## jham

snubie said:


> RE: Zulily  I have gotten some great things on there.  I got Lauren some sketchers twinkle toes for school, some Melissa and Doug items for Christmas gifts.   My only word of caution is that shipping can take some time, like 2-3 weeks after you order.  So if you need an item soon, zulily might not be the best choice.
> 
> RE:  Farbenmix Olivia  So easy and a great way to introduce yourself to knits!  I have made several for Lauren and Megan, short sleeves, long sleeves, with hood, without hood.  Love that pattern.
> This is the only one I have a picture of...




Love that dress!  I recently found my Olivia pattern that I've had for years.  I need to get it out and make something since I'm a bit knit obsessed lately. 

Hanging out on this thread today has made me realize I have missed it!  I LOVE seeing everyone's creations!


----------



## aboveH20

mommy2mrb said:


> Good Morning everyone.....
> 
> For those who are interested here is the link to our NY TR....
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42003245
> 
> Lisa



What fun you had.  So glad you were able to reconnect with some friends on the east coast.



jham said:


> I did make a dress like that Sassy one, the straps are just different in the back.  Here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could do it without a pattern but I used this pattern:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/60243508/diore-twirl-dress-ebook-pdf-tutorial-diy



What a great pose.  The dress and your daughter are perfect.




DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I got off a bit early and decided to go to the thrift store today instead of my usual thurs. trip. I found these 2 top sheets,BRAND NEW, by the bulk of them they feel like full or larger!  they were $3.93 each so not bad at all! they have a CIRCO tag in them but  i didn't unfold to see if a size tag was in them...these will be some sweet gowns/peasent gowns for the g'daughters this winter and gifts for friends/families girls too! sorry the color isn't clear,the bottom one is a bubblegum pink and the top is lavender...they had a white w/ hearts and a white w/dots but i only had $10 so had to chose...i know the other sheets  will be gone on payday...but i am happy wth the ones i got!
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great finds.  You got a lot of flannel for the price.



Meshell2002 said:


> I understand...I can never find toddler sizes locally...my walmart must tip off some WAHMs the day they arrive.....they always have baby and 4+ but toddlers nada, zip, zilch. We have a flea market w/ a bunch of applique/ embroidery WAHM businesses.....its actually quite oversaturated....the funny thing is there's more now since the economy worsened....second job I guess. If I went through that many shirts I wouldn't go to walmart for them...but just one for a gift...if I could find it I would....I saw a lady with 20 white tshirts and some sewing thread....it was her Glad DD is moving up to toddler



Thank you for sharing my pain.  It's so true that misery loves company. 



VBAndrea said:


> Well, I AM one to complain so I will.  I am making t's for the kids in this family and I have the same issue.  Granted, I did not have time to shop around as I am at dh's beck and call since he can only hop and not walk.  I actually picked up my shirts the day he sent me out immediately to get him a new Kindle since he broke his (just made a little side trip and told him Target was super busy being a weekend and all).   They first of all did not have the color I wanted in the boy's size.  So color choice two it was and they still didn't really have his size so I had to get a youth small for him which will likely be big, but I figure bigger on a boy is better than too small.  My ds likes to wear his shirts big -- let me correct myself, I buy him a bigger size for the fill embroideries because they take forever and I want him to be able to wear them longer.  He's getting tall, you know (or probably don't know but now you do).



Hope it's not long before your husband is  instead of 

I think I'm going to err on the side of the t-shirts that are lighter color but a little big.  They can always be jammie tops next winter (or the following winter ).



jham said:


> Kindle tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an outfit I bought Lily from zulily about a month ago.  She REALLY loves it.  Now I just need to figure out how to CASE it.  Oh and she is wearing her flip flops from Hobby Lobby that I let her glue some bling on.



I love the kindle tote.  I've gone back and forth about gettng one a few times.  Can you tell me about free versus paid downloads?

The dress is great.



snubie said:


> RE:  Farbenmix Olivia  So easy and a great way to introduce yourself to knits!  I have made several for Lauren and Megan, short sleeves, long sleeves, with hood, without hood.  Love that pattern.
> This is the only one I have a picture of...




I've just gotten into knits with CarlaC's t-shirt pattern.  I'm hooked.  I love the heart/dalmation fabric.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I need to customize a bandana, but I don't have one on hand, and I'm too lazy to run out and get one, so I'm just going to make one out of some white fabric i have here.   Does anyone know the measurements of a regular bandana?  TIA



The one I have is 19" by 19".  I have a feeling they vary somewhat.


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> I've said it a million times...  My three main reasons for sewing for AG are:
> 1.  They don't talk back
> 2.  They *love* everything I make for them, and they wear it happily.
> 3.  They don't grow.
> 
> Need I say more?  And I happen to think that you all may understand my reasons.



AMEN sista.  I thought that more than once today as I was working on my BG t-shirts that have the Goldilocks complex -- too big/too small, too light/too dark, too hard to hoop straight!!!!!




DMGeurts said:


> If I sent you pictures of our fantastic new crosswalks - you would be majorly impressed, I am sure.  Our rush hour consists of 5 cars, 1 tractor and a manure spreader...  it's the Friday night fish fry during Lent that the crosswalks become an absolute necessity.
> 
> D~



So glad to hear that the fine folks in MN will be able to get from Point A to Point B safely, especially when their tummies are full of fish try.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

aboveH20 said:


> The one I have is 19" by 19".  I have a feeling they vary somewhat.



Thanks...I was going to guess 18x18.   We're going to use these as headband, so I wanted them to be close as possible to standard bandanas.


----------



## dis4harley

So I finished the school theme rosetta. Now I need to do another school one, an alabama one, a small one for a birthday gift and a camo one this week. Anyone want to come help?lol


----------



## cogero

I heart Zulily. I ordered luggage I am waiting for. 

I also purchased a great deal from wine.com a while back. 

So many cute things today. Love the kindle tote. I want to make one for my iPad.

I took DD to the sibling group at Js school and I am so glad she loves it and has kids to talk to that can relate to having a sibling with Autism. 

Off to upload some pictures of the 2 outfits I finished this week.


----------



## cogero

Here are the two outfits I finished this week so far.

For the Boy. -_ Not in love with the shirt embroidery but I will live with it._





For the Girl (love the colors on this one)





the girl modeling please excuse her messy room.





I have one more pair of shorts already together that needs a matching shirt for the boy. Also going to try and make a Tiana dress from the girl out of a tank top.

I have 2 or 3 more pair of shorts for the boy already cut out so that is a project too.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## VBAndrea

tricia said:


> Www.chezami.com has some grat knits at $5-7/ yard.  Not bad considering they are about 60" wide.  Only thing is, I think they have a 2 yard minimum.


Meshell recommended Interlocks over jersey and the ones I like best on ChezAmi are jersey.  Do you have any opinions?  Does their jersey work OK for the Olivia?  I loved their prices as well.  There is another site I saw that had cute jersey knits too (?FairyFabric) at decent prices.



aboveH20 said:


> AMEN sista.  I thought that more than once today as I was working on my BG t-shirts that have the Goldilocks complex -- too big/too small, too light/too dark, too hard to hoop straight!!!!!


If they aren't hooped straight and anyone notices the family can just tell the commenter that they are sea sick and the design really is straight.




dis4harley said:


> So I finished the school theme rosetta. Now I need to do another school one, an alabama one, a small one for a birthday gift and a camo one this week. Anyone want to come help?lol


So cute!  Thanks for allowing us to come help, but I have enough ruffles of my own to work on and I'm not even making the rosetta!



cogero said:


> Here are the two outfits I finished this week so far.
> 
> For the Boy. -_ Not in love with the shirt embroidery but I will live with it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the Girl (love the colors on this one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the girl modeling please excuse her messy room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one more pair of shorts already together that needs a matching shirt for the boy. Also going to try and make a Tiana dress from the girl out of a tank top.
> 
> I have 2 or 3 more pair of shorts for the boy already cut out so that is a project too.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


1. Adorable
2. I happen to really, really like the embroidery.  What don't you like about it?  I think it's fabulous and is perfect for the fabric.
3. I love the Tink colors too!
4. Thank you for bigger pictures -- I no longer have eye strain
5. With your dd's overflowing drawers me thinks she has too many clothes already!


OK, this is the second time today I have quoted Dorine and the quote didn't stick -- what is up with that? 

But yes, I am contemplating putting D's address on clearance next week.  You will be able to purchase it for $498.98 instead of the usual $500.  The other option is you can get it for a mere $299.99 providing you send me a shopping cart full of the Walmart deals you all are getting.  I just need the fabric, you can keep the cart.

All I managed to get done today was ripping some seams on one pair of jeans.  My morning was ruined taking dh for his first post op follow up.  Waiting at the pharmacy took forever.  You think he could have done without more narcotics and the antibiotic.  It's just a silly foot after all and it's not even his sewing foot (not that he sews).  I should have taken the jeans with me to the appt -- why do I always think of these things too late.  Actually, I have a few more pairs so that will give me something to do for next week's appt.

Time to go tuck the kids in bed   Night-night to all.


----------



## Meshell2002

Cheryl---The don't talk back part!  priceless.

before her nap DD was mad I wouldn't let her try on "punzel" after her nap she refused to wear it. by looking at it on the hanger it looks like the length is ok now (its midcalf).....but the kid could grow by Nov and then it will be too short.....i guess i could hoard enough fabric to add a ruffle in Oct....grrrrr.  the reason i've had problems w/ it is the darn slippery fabric....don't see myself wanting to use that fabric again anytime soon.

maybe in the am the model will be coopertive.


----------



## Meshell2002

cogero said:


> Here are the two outfits I finished this week so far.
> 
> For the Boy. -_ Not in love with the shirt embroidery but I will live with it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the Girl (love the colors on this one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the girl modeling please excuse her messy room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one more pair of shorts already together that needs a matching shirt for the boy. Also going to try and make a Tiana dress from the girl out of a tank top.
> 
> I have 2 or 3 more pair of shorts for the boy already cut out so that is a project too.
> 
> Thanks for looking.



I love the topless AG in the corner

like the colors in the tink outfit...i think your DD likes it too


----------



## mkwj

jham said:


> [/url]



The dress and picture are just beautiful.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> [/COLOR][/B]



My dd has those sheets.  She loves them, but now I am thinking they would make cuter pj's.  


jham said:


>



That is so cute.  What a great idea.



snubie said:


>



Very cute.  I am not very good with sleeves yet, but this might be worth trying.  It looks so comfortable too.



dis4harley said:


> So I finished the school theme rosetta. Now I need to do another school one, an alabama one, a small one for a birthday gift and a camo one this week. Anyone want to come help?lol



I love the idea of an Alabama one.  Can't wait to see it.



cogero said:


> Here are the two outfits I finished this week so far.
> 
> For the Boy. -_ Not in love with the shirt embroidery but I will live with it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the Girl (love the colors on this one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the girl modeling please excuse her messy room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one more pair of shorts already together that needs a matching shirt for the boy. Also going to try and make a Tiana dress from the girl out of a tank top.
> 
> I have 2 or 3 more pair of shorts for the boy already cut out so that is a project too.
> 
> Thanks for looking.



You are cranking them out.  I am impressed.  They look great.  My parents are keeping my kids for a week in August.  I am so excited about how much I am going to get done.


----------



## princesskayla

tricia said:


> Yes, It looks like a ModKid pattern.  The Sydney to be exact, except that this one has buttons added.
> 
> http://modkidboutique.com/Sydney.html



Thanks alot!!



jham said:


> HEY!  I think I just responded to a post you made on the cruise board, you live in Bethel right?  I didn't realize you were a disboutiquer!




LOL - that's me!  I love the kindle cover, I am going to have to make something for my nook. 



VBAndrea said:


> You may also want to look into the Olivia by Farbenmix.  I just bought it but have yet to make it.  Tricia has made it and other reviews I read said it's pretty easy to make. It's a knit pattern with long sleeves (though sure you could do them short) and a hood.  I've seen it done in fleece and ribbed velour as well which would work great for your weather.



thanks for the tip. I am going to check that out. 



cogero said:


> Here are the two outfits I finished this week so far.
> 
> For the Boy. -_ Not in love with the shirt embroidery but I will live with it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the Girl (love the colors on this one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the girl modeling please excuse her messy room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one more pair of shorts already together that needs a matching shirt for the boy. Also going to try and make a Tiana dress from the girl out of a tank top.
> 
> I have 2 or 3 more pair of shorts for the boy already cut out so that is a project too.
> 
> Thanks for looking.



Very nice! I really like the boy's outfit. Did you digialize that yourself? Also I love the fabric. Perfect!

Okay, I finally finished the Big Give Outfits. I amde two of them, the other one is the same, but the top is teal - not pink. Without further adu...may I present to you the Disney sweets outfit. 









I have to hurry up and put them in the mail, before I decide to keep it!

Oh yeah - I am also going to make a pattern for the top. I think it turned out super cute.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

princesskayla said:


> Okay, I finally finished the Big Give Outfits. I amde two of them, the other one is the same, but the top is teal - not pink. Without further adu...may I present to you the Disney sweets outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to hurry up and put them in the mail, before I decide to keep it! Oh yeah - I am also going to make a pattern for the top. I think it turned out super cute.



It did turn out super cute, pop that in the mail, quick!   I do see another in your future, that's too cute not to do over.


----------



## cogero

Meshell2002 said:


> I love the topless AG in the corner
> 
> like the colors in the tink outfit...i think your DD likes it too



LOL I didn't even notice Samantha is in her undies with no shirt LOL. 



mkwj said:


> You are cranking them out.  I am impressed.  They look great.  My parents are keeping my kids for a week in August.  I am so excited about how much I am going to get done.



Thanks so much I am feeling the pressure since we leave on 8/26. I want everything done by 8/1 but not sure that will happen.



princesskayla said:


> Very nice! I really like the boy's outfit. Did you digialize that yourself? Also I love the fabric. Perfect!
> 
> Okay, I finally finished the Big Give Outfits. I amde two of them, the other one is the same, but the top is teal - not pink. Without further adu...may I present to you the Disney sweets outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to hurry up and put them in the mail, before I decide to keep it!
> 
> Oh yeah - I am also going to make a pattern for the top. I think it turned out super cute.



Love that big outfit. Stunning.

No I didn't digitize it myself. I am not brave enough to try that yet. It is from Sweet Peas Place. It has a couple of spots that I am not happy with how it came out but I thought it was perfect for this outfit.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

princesskayla said:


> Thanks alot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - that's me!  I love the kindle cover, I am going to have to make something for my nook.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the tip. I am going to check that out.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! I really like the boy's outfit. Did you digialize that yourself? Also I love the fabric. Perfect!
> 
> Okay, I finally finished the Big Give Outfits. I amde two of them, the other one is the same, but the top is teal - not pink. Without further adu...may I present to you the Disney sweets outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to hurry up and put them in the mail, before I decide to keep it!
> 
> Oh yeah - I am also going to make a pattern for the top. I think it turned out super cute.


*your lil model is a doll! and that outfit is beautiful...love the fabric colors/combos and appliques! very 'sweet'!*


----------



## DMGeurts

dis4harley said:


> So I finished the school theme rosetta. Now I need to do another school one, an alabama one, a small one for a birthday gift and a camo one this week. Anyone want to come help?lol



This turned out awesome!  I just love the rosetta - it's such a fun bag!



cogero said:


> Here are the two outfits I finished this week so far.
> 
> For the Boy. -_ Not in love with the shirt embroidery but I will live with it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the Girl (love the colors on this one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the girl modeling please excuse her messy room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one more pair of shorts already together that needs a matching shirt for the boy. Also going to try and make a Tiana dress from the girl out of a tank top.
> 
> I have 2 or 3 more pair of shorts for the boy already cut out so that is a project too.
> 
> Thanks for looking.



Seriously Chiara!  I love the boy's tshirt, that embroidery is perfect for those shorts - that is one of the cutest boy outfits I have seen recently.  And it looks so perfectly comfy for him!

Your dd's outfit is perfect too - I love the colors yo chose for the shirt, and the skirt fabric is one of my favorite fairy fabrics.

When you are all done with everything -- I would seriously love to see a photo with ALL the outfits together, because you have been working so hard and I bet you'll be surprised at how many there actually are.  



VBAndrea said:


> OK, this is the second time today I have quoted Dorine and the quote didn't stick -- what is up with that?
> 
> But yes, I am contemplating putting D's address on clearance next week.  You will be able to purchase it for $498.98 instead of the usual $500.  The other option is you can get it for a mere $299.99 providing you send me a shopping cart full of the Walmart deals you all are getting.  I just need the fabric, you can keep the cart.



She is only being nice to you here - Andrea is actually thinking ahead and suspecting you will need the cart to put all your worldly posessions in, after you fail to make your house payment and buy groceries because you had to pay such an inflated price for my address.    Don't let her "sale price" fool you...  



VBAndrea said:


> All I managed to get done today was ripping some seams on one pair of jeans.  My morning was ruined taking dh for his first post op follow up.  Waiting at the pharmacy took forever.  You think he could have done without more narcotics and the antibiotic.  It's just a silly foot after all and it's not even his sewing foot (not that he sews).  I should have taken the jeans with me to the appt -- why do I always think of these things too late.  Actually, I have a few more pairs so that will give me something to do for next week's appt.



Actually, next week you should bring your machine to the appt too...  Just set it up in the waiting room.  Not only will you get a lot done, but you might actually receive some custom orders out of the dea.    However, you might want to bring a power strip, they might not have enough outlets to spare...



princesskayla said:


> Okay, I finally finished the Big Give Outfits. I amde two of them, the other one is the same, but the top is teal - not pink. Without further adu...may I present to you the Disney sweets outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to hurry up and put them in the mail, before I decide to keep it!
> 
> Oh yeah - I am also going to make a pattern for the top. I think it turned out super cute.



This turned out adorable!!!  Please make a pattern for this top - it goes perfect with that adorable Insa...  I might have to case this one too - I really love it!  

I am planning to start on Malificent today...  I have a couple of sketches drawn out.  I do have a question though...  I'd really like to keep using this same pattern for the rest of the Villians dresses - it's a big canvas (relatively speaking) so that I can get the large appliques (again, relatively speaking) on them.  Do you all think it's too redundant that I keep using the same pattern over and over, or does the result differ enough that it's OK?  I also like to keep a theme going through out my series...  And this time, it's the pattern and the line of fabric that I accent with.  I would just like some opinions on this if you all have the time.  

D~


----------



## mommyof2princesses

dis4harley said:


> So I finished the school theme rosetta. Now I need to do another school one, an alabama one, a small one for a birthday gift and a camo one this week. Anyone want to come help?lol



It came out great!  I love the Rosetta Bag.  I have 3 cut right now that I am working on....hoping to sell some!  



cogero said:


> Here are the two outfits I finished this week so far.
> 
> For the Boy. -_ Not in love with the shirt embroidery but I will live with it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the Girl (love the colors on this one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the girl modeling please excuse her messy room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



I love the boy's embroidery!  So cute!  Love the tink set too!  Your dd's room looks like my dd's room.  She finally "cleaned" it the other day, but looks like it needs another cleaning!



princesskayla said:


> Okay, I finally finished the Big Give Outfits. I amde two of them, the other one is the same, but the top is teal - not pink. Without further adu...may I present to you the Disney sweets outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to hurry up and put them in the mail, before I decide to keep it!
> 
> Oh yeah - I am also going to make a pattern for the top. I think it turned out super cute.



Super cute!!!! for sure!  Love it!  I am the same way about wanting to keep things.  Hurry and make a pattern for that top, it is too cute!


----------



## tricia

Man, I hate posting from the iPad, but I just have to comment on some stuff.

Princesskayla - that outfit is just gorgeous 

Chiara - great outfits.  Love the appliqué, it matches perfectly.

Andrea - I have a few of the jersey and Lycra jersey prints from chez ami and they are great to work with.  Not thin like most jersey I have worked with, they seem sturdier.

Dis4harley - great Rosetta.

Stacy - cute Olivia, Lauren looks like a perfect little doll in that picture.


----------



## NiniMorris

Fabric.com has Michael Miller fabric on sale for 15% off...and free shipping on orders over $35... I am staying away from there!  Last time I spent a couple hundred without even thinking!





Granna4679 said:


> Sorry to be ignorant, but what is the DMZ??  It is still up in the air as to whether he will extend his time there and she will join him or not.  I am hoping not but of course, that is her decision.  She hates being away from him and with the new one coming, he will need his daddy too.



I see you have already been answered...but hubby ended up spending two tours at the border!  We were supposed to go to Seoul, but since he (hubby) was tall and slim, they sent him to the border (or DMZ) instead.  One of those mind games...they want tall Americans on 'our' side of the border to intimidate the 'other' side...stupid if you ask me...

OK...I lost the rest of my quotes!!!  well, guess I was more tired than I thought when I got home last night!


Nini


----------



## tricia

Dorine, I think using the same basic pattern would be fine.  The color and appliqués will change it up quite a bit.  Also, I think you had 4 panels on the Cruella one, you could do it all one fabric, or make it look like more of a mid or drop waist, by just making the top panels a bit longer.  The Cruella one looks like a small yoke at the top cause of the size of the panels.  Does that make sense? Cause it does in my head, but you never know.


----------



## turtlegirl25

Here is a quick idea for you ...

If you are making clothes for your upcoming trip, cut out 6 inch squares of the fabric you are using to make a *keepsake blanket* for your family.  They will have fun looking at the fabric and remembering their trip to Disney.  This is what I call a "cheater quilt", which is ridiculously easy to make.  Although I am not making clothes for my girls, I have been buying Disney fabric and "Disney Inspired" fabric.  For example, I bought an animal print for Animal Kingdom, an airplane print, a hawaiian print for Kona Cafe, etc.  If the squares are unique, my mother calls these "I Spy" quilts.  Have fun with them.  I spy Tinkerbell.  Make it into a game for toddlers.

Ingredients
48 of the 6-inch squares (They don't have to be unique.)
5 strips of fabric cut at 3.5 inches (1/2 yard total)
1 1/8 yard of your favorite fleece (approx. 39 x 50 inches)

(1/4" seam allowance is used in the recipe below)

Recipe
1.  Sew 6 squares together to form a "row" of 6.  Press seams in the same direction or down the middle.  Repeat 8 times.

2.  Sew the "rows" together to make a 6 x 8 rectangle.  Press seams.

3.  Now for the border.  Sew a 3.5 strip along the 6 square width (top).  You'll have a few inches to spare depending on the length of your strip.  Press seams.  Sew a 3.5 strip along the 6 square bottom.  Press seams.

4.  Sew the remaining 3 strips end to end to form a looonngg strip.  Now, sew the strip along the 8 square height (left).  Press seams.  Sew the strip along the 8 square side on the right.

5.  Lay your blanket on the fleece.  Right sides facing each other.  Trim the fleece exactly to fit the blanket top.  Sew these together _leaving a 4-5 inch opening_ to turn it inside out.

6.  Turn it inside out.  Take your hand and get into every corner of the blanket to make each corner stand out nicely.  Sew the 4-5 inch opening shut.  You can do this by hand or machine.

7.  Stitch in the ditch (here's a photo) where the border seam meets the 6 x 8 rectangle.  Done!

These go quick.  They are warm.  Great for beginner quilter's who don't want to hassle with batting, top-stitching, etc.

Can you tell I am a teacher calling it a "recipe".  9th graders don't like taking "directions" but will gladly work on a recipe!


----------



## babynala

Meshell2002 said:


> OK guys I gotta tell you what my DS4 said.....it was SOOOOOO cute! I've been working on DD Rapunzel FOREVER....so yesterday I was sewing the decorative stitches on the skirt.....and DS looks at it and says....that's soooo pretty....hey Mama, can I be Flynn Rider so I can match Isla? I want to wear a Flynn Rider vest....he was so sincere....nearly made me cry....he loves his sister so much.   Anyone tackle Flynn Rider yet? size 4/6. I'm thinking I could make pants and vest, and let him wear a white dress shirt under it and he has jedi boots/ spats already....he might need a satchel.....hmmmmmmm.


Oh, how sweet.  I think that would be so cute.  It will probably be the last time eh wants to coordinate with his sister so go for it.  




belle41379 said:


> I made invitations that look like tickets with an image of Dumbo looking up.  They say (ds's) Big Top in circus font.  On the back is all the info with "Reserve Your Seats Today" at the bottom.
> 
> Colors will be red, grey, yellow.
> 
> Made flags in those colors, each with one letter of DS name to made a banner.
> 
> Made cupcake toppers using a Dumbo image and drawing a circle around it.
> 
> Made "ribbon" auto shapes in PP and wrote the names of snacks we will have (popcorn, peanuts, kids drinks, etc), again made with the three main colors.
> 
> Made thank you cards with Dumbo and Timothy on them.
> 
> Made labels for the cups with a Dumbo image.
> 
> Any ideas for the birthday boys cake?


You have been busy.  Maybe the cake could be blue to look like the sky and then add the Dumbo figurine.



jham said:


> Kindle tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an outfit I bought Lily from zulily about a month ago.  She REALLY loves it.  Now I just need to figure out how to CASE it.  Oh and she is wearing her flip flops from Hobby Lobby that I let her glue some bling on.


Love the Kindle tote and the pink dress is so pretty, can't wait to see your version.



snubie said:


> RE:  Farbenmix Olivia  So easy and a great way to introduce yourself to knits!  I have made several for Lauren and Megan, short sleeves, long sleeves, with hood, without hood.  Love that pattern.
> This is the only one I have a picture of...



I love that dress.



DMGeurts said:


> I've said it a million times...  My three main reasons for sewing for AG are:
> 1.  They don't talk back
> 2.  They *love* everything I make for them, and they wear it happily.
> 3.  They don't grow.
> 
> D~






dis4harley said:


> So I finished the school theme rosetta. Now I need to do another school one, an alabama one, a small one for a birthday gift and a camo one this week. Anyone want to come help?lol


Your Rosetta came out really nice and you did a great job on that TINY applique.  



cogero said:


> Here are the two outfits I finished this week so far.
> 
> For the Boy. -_ Not in love with the shirt embroidery but I will live with it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the Girl (love the colors on this one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the girl modeling please excuse her messy room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one more pair of shorts already together that needs a matching shirt for the boy. Also going to try and make a Tiana dress from the girl out of a tank top.
> 
> I have 2 or 3 more pair of shorts for the boy already cut out so that is a project too.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


The Mickey and Pluto tank came out great and looks perfect with those shorts.  I love the way you did the shirt on the fairy outfit.  I would love to see your entire "collection" when you are finished.  



VBAndrea said:


> All I managed to get done today was ripping some seams on one pair of jeans.  My morning was ruined taking dh for his first post op follow up.  Waiting at the pharmacy took forever.  You think he could have done without more narcotics and the antibiotic.  It's just a silly foot after all and it's not even his sewing foot (not that he sews).  I should have taken the jeans with me to the appt -- why do I always think of these things too late.  Actually, I have a few more pairs so that will give me something to do for next week's appt.
> 
> Time to go tuck the kids in bed   Night-night to all.


I hope your husband is feeling better soon so you can get some sewing done.  



princesskayla said:


> Okay, I finally finished the Big Give Outfits. I amde two of them, the other one is the same, but the top is teal - not pink. Without further adu...may I present to you the Disney sweets outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to hurry up and put them in the mail, before I decide to keep it!
> 
> Oh yeah - I am also going to make a pattern for the top. I think it turned out super cute.


This set is fabulous.  I love the top too.  I can tell you will be making another one of these, your DD looks so cute in it.  



DMGeurts said:


> I am planning to start on Malificent today...  I have a couple of sketches drawn out.  I do have a question though...  I'd really like to keep using this same pattern for the rest of the Villians dresses - it's a big canvas (relatively speaking) so that I can get the large appliques (again, relatively speaking) on them.  Do you all think it's too redundant that I keep using the same pattern over and over, or does the result differ enough that it's OK?  I also like to keep a theme going through out my series...  And this time, it's the pattern and the line of fabric that I accent with.  I would just like some opinions on this if you all have the time.
> 
> D~


I kind of like the idea of using the same pattern for the dress for each of the outfits in your collections.  It ties them together and since you modify the dress in different ways and make the unique appliques I think they are different enough and don't look too redundant.  



turtlegirl25 said:


> Here is a quick idea for you ...
> 
> If you are making clothes for your upcoming trip, cut out 6 inch squares of the fabric you are using to make a *keepsake blanket* for your family.  They will have fun looking at the fabric and remembering their trip to Disney. Can you tell I am a teacher calling it a "recipe".  9th graders don't like taking "directions" but will gladly work on a recipe!


What a great idea.  Thanks for sharing the recipe.

Nini - I will not go to Fabric.com, I will not go to Fabric.com .....


----------



## Granna4679

aboveH20 said:


> Just a quick pop in to complain.  Oh, wait, I forgot, I don't complain.  I mean a quick pop in to share.
> 
> As you saw on today's agenda,  I'm working on my BG family shirts.
> 
> I've already bought TWO sets of shirts.  At the first (and second) store they didn't have a size small enough for one of the kids.  I got the shirts anyway in case I didn't find anything better.  At the third store they had all four sizes, but not in the color I wanted.  I got them anyway because the sizes were right.
> 
> I was just downstaris working on them, when I realized
> the shirts that are the right size are too dark for the embroidery, and
> there's quite a size difference between the small shirts from the two companies -- which one is more accurate?!?!.
> 
> I guess I should have ordered from Jiffyshirts to begin with, but I thought I was able to buy locally and skip the shipping costs.
> 
> That's all.  Carry on.



I feel your pain!  I have that happen all the time.  Made 3 shirts just recently (all size 4/5 but different brands).  They are all different sizes in width and length.  

I also spent a couple hours painstakingly embroidering a phrase (lining up each letter) on a NB onsie the other night.  Completely finished it and was super happy with it until I took it off the machine and found a tiny hole between two of the letters....arrrggghhhhh!!!!  I was sooo upset.  



aboveH20 said:


> And maybe more than you needed to know, but in Korea it's a "ribbon" of land separating North and South.



I googled it after you told me...pretty interesting!



jham said:


> Kindle tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an outfit I bought Lily from zulily about a month ago.  She REALLY loves it.  Now I just need to figure out how to CASE it.  Oh and she is wearing her flip flops from Hobby Lobby that I let her glue some bling on.



Missed the other quote but I love that dress on Lily in the snow.  That is the cutest thing ever.  This one is darling too and I love the kindle tote.  



snubie said:


> RE: Zulily  I have gotten some great things on there.  I got Lauren some sketchers twinkle toes for school, some Melissa and Doug items for Christmas gifts.   My only word of caution is that shipping can take some time, like 2-3 weeks after you order.  So if you need an item soon, zulily might not be the best choice.
> 
> RE:  Farbenmix Olivia  So easy and a great way to introduce yourself to knits!  I have made several for Lauren and Megan, short sleeves, long sleeves, with hood, without hood.  Love that pattern.
> This is the only one I have a picture of...




SUPER cute!!  I love the dalmations!!  Thanks for the info on Zulily.  I am needing to order some gifts...thanks for the heads up on the shipping.



aboveH20 said:


> The photos from the shower are spectacular.  Looks like you were decorated to the hilt and that everyone had a grand time. Since my husband's home and not my son I can say, "Go Army!"
> 
> Do you think Dorine is sending out subliminal messages through our computers for us to buy AG dolls?  Do you think she's the majority stockholder in AG?  Do you think I'll be able to afford bread next month on my husband's meager pension check with all of the clothes I'm being subliminally forced to make?



Thanks for the compliments on the shower.  I wish I could post all of the pictures because the details were so cute (ducks everywhere, hanging from lamps, on top of the oven, on every table and shelf, etc).  There are more pictures on my FB page if you want to FB me (Anita Shipman)

And yes....we are all under Dorine's spell....I will be buying two new AG dolls next week from the AG store!  




DMGeurts said:


> I've said it a million times...  My three main reasons for sewing for AG are:
> 1.  They don't talk back
> 2.  They *love* everything I make for them, and they wear it happily.
> 3.  They don't grow.
> 
> 
> If I sent you pictures of our fantastic new crosswalks - you would be majorly impressed, I am sure.  Our rush hour consists of 5 cars, 1 tractor and a manure spreader...  it's the Friday night fish fry during Lent that the crosswalks become an absolute necessity.
> 
> 
> Anita - I know you asked me either here or on FB, I can't remember where, but I do know I forgot to answer.  DH is a retired vetran with the MN National Guard.  I did 16 months alone with the girls when they were 5 & 6 - hardest days of my life.  Much love to your dd.
> 
> D~



If only we could keep our little ones from growing 

I want to see pictures of the crosswalk.  

BTW Dorine - I looked at your pictures the other night of your house renovation....AWESOME!!  Your family is uber-talented!!  Thanks for the kind thoughts about my DD.  We are hoping the baby will keep her busy enough that the next 8 months will fly by until he comes home.  




cogero said:


> Here are the two outfits I finished this week so far.
> 
> the girl modeling please excuse her messy room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



Chiara - I think that Mickey outfit is my favorite so far of what you have made.  I love the applique!!

And don't all little girl's rooms look like this....why are you apologizing???  I know my DGDs rooms do!!



VBAndrea said:


> But yes, I am contemplating putting D's address on clearance next week.  You will be able to purchase it for $498.98 instead of the usual $500.  The other option is you can get it for a mere $299.99 providing you send me a shopping cart full of the Walmart deals you all are getting.  I just need the fabric, you can keep the cart.
> 
> All I managed to get done today was ripping some seams on one pair of jeans.  My morning was ruined taking dh for his first post op follow up.  Waiting at the pharmacy took forever.  You think he could have done without more narcotics and the antibiotic.  It's just a silly foot after all and it's not even his sewing foot (not that he sews).  I should have taken the jeans with me to the appt -- why do I always think of these things too late.  Actually, I have a few more pairs so that will give me something to do for next week's appt.
> 
> Time to go tuck the kids in bed   Night-night to all.



If you had taken the jeans to the dr. office to rip, then all of the little threads would have been on the dr's waiting room floor instead of yours....that would be great!! 



Meshell2002 said:


> before her nap DD was mad I wouldn't let her try on "punzel" after her nap she refused to wear it. by looking at it on the hanger it looks like the length is ok now (its midcalf).....but the kid could grow by Nov and then it will be too short.....i guess i could hoard enough fabric to add a ruffle in Oct....grrrrr.  the reason i've had problems w/ it is the darn slippery fabric....don't see myself wanting to use that fabric again anytime soon.
> 
> maybe in the am the model will be coopertive.



I made 2 Tiana dresses last year with "slippery" fabric.  I swore never again!!!



princesskayla said:


> Okay, I finally finished the Big Give Outfits. I amde two of them, the other one is the same, but the top is teal - not pink. Without further adu...may I present to you the Disney sweets outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to hurry up and put them in the mail, before I decide to keep it!
> 
> Oh yeah - I am also going to make a pattern for the top. I think it turned out super cute.



AWESOME outfit!!  I may have to CASE that as well.  I love it!!



DMGeurts said:


> This turned out adorable!!!  Please make a pattern for this top - it goes perfect with that adorable Insa...  I might have to case this one too - I really love it!
> 
> I am planning to start on Malificent today...  I have a couple of sketches drawn out.  I do have a question though...  I'd really like to keep using this same pattern for the rest of the Villians dresses - it's a big canvas (relatively speaking) so that I can get the large appliques (again, relatively speaking) on them.  Do you all think it's too redundant that I keep using the same pattern over and over, or does the result differ enough that it's OK?  I also like to keep a theme going through out my series...  And this time, it's the pattern and the line of fabric that I accent with.  I would just like some opinions on this if you all have the time.
> 
> D~



I second Dorine's suggestion...make the pattern (and please share it when you do).

I think a line with all the same dresses would be great.  Just change up the colors and the variation of how the panels are placed (top and bottom different, side to side different, make an argyle looking background on one, one front one color and back another, etc).  Does that make sense??



NiniMorris said:


> Fabric.com has Michael Miller fabric on sale for 15% off...and free shipping on orders over $35... I am staying away from there!  Last time I spent a couple hundred without even thinking!
> 
> I see you have already been answered...but hubby ended up spending two tours at the border!  We were supposed to go to Seoul, but since he (hubby) was tall and slim, they sent him to the border (or DMZ) instead.  One of those mind games...they want tall Americans on 'our' side of the border to intimidate the 'other' side...stupid if you ask me...
> 
> 
> Nini



SIL is in Seoul.  So far, so good.  He hates the never ending rain though.  He is on a small base about 20 min. from the big base, not much to do and no where to go most of the time.  Did you hubby find many interesting things to do outside of base??



turtlegirl25 said:


> Here is a quick idea for you ...
> 
> If you are making clothes for your upcoming trip, cut out 6 inch squares of the fabric you are using to make a *keepsake blanket* for your family.  They will have fun looking at the fabric and remembering their trip to Disney.  This is what I call a "cheater quilt", which is ridiculously easy to make.  Although I am not making clothes for my girls, I have been buying Disney fabric and "Disney Inspired" fabric.  For example, I bought an animal print for Animal Kingdom, an airplane print, a hawaiian print for Kona Cafe, etc.  If the squares are unique, my mother calls these "I Spy" quilts.  Have fun with them.  I spy Tinkerbell.  Make it into a game for toddlers.
> 
> Ingredients
> 48 of the 6-inch squares (They don't have to be unique.)
> 5 strips of fabric cut at 3.5 inches (1/2 yard total)
> 1 1/8 yard of your favorite fleece (approx. 39 x 50 inches)
> 
> (1/4" seam allowance is used in the recipe below)
> 
> Recipe
> 1.  Sew 6 squares together to form a "row" of 6.  Press seams in the same direction or down the middle.  Repeat 8 times.
> 
> 2.  Sew the "rows" together to make a 6 x 8 rectangle.  Press seams.
> 
> 3.  Now for the border.  Sew a 3.5 strip along the 6 square width (top).  You'll have a few inches to spare depending on the length of your strip.  Press seams.  Sew a 3.5 strip along the 6 square bottom.  Press seams.
> 
> 4.  Sew the remaining 3 strips end to end to form a looonngg strip.  Now, sew the strip along the 8 square height (left).  Press seams.  Sew the strip along the 8 square side on the right.
> 
> 5.  Lay your blanket on the fleece.  Right sides facing each other.  Trim the fleece exactly to fit the blanket top.  Sew these together _leaving a 4-5 inch opening_ to turn it inside out.
> 
> 6.  Turn it inside out.  Take your hand and get into every corner of the blanket to make each corner stand out nicely.  Sew the 4-5 inch opening shut.  You can do this by hand or machine.
> 
> 7.  Stitch in the ditch (here's a photo) where the border seam meets the 6 x 8 rectangle.  Done!
> 
> These go quick.  They are warm.  Great for beginner quilter's who don't want to hassle with batting, top-stitching, etc.
> 
> Can you tell I am a teacher calling it a "recipe".  9th graders don't like
> taking "directions" but will gladly work on a recipe!



Great idea!  I actually have sewn for my girls their whole lives and have kept little bits of most all of their clothes to SOMEDAY make into quilts.  We'll see if that ever happens but it would be so fantastic if it did!


----------



## love to stitch

jham said:


> Kindle tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an outfit I bought Lily from zulily about a month ago.  She REALLY loves it.  Now I just need to figure out how to CASE it.  Oh and she is wearing her flip flops from Hobby Lobby that I let her glue some bling on.



Cute case and outfit.



snubie said:


> RE: Zulily  I have gotten some great things on there.  I got Lauren some sketchers twinkle toes for school, some Melissa and Doug items for Christmas gifts.   My only word of caution is that shipping can take some time, like 2-3 weeks after you order.  So if you need an item soon, zulily might not be the best choice.
> 
> RE:  Farbenmix Olivia  So easy and a great way to introduce yourself to knits!  I have made several for Lauren and Megan, short sleeves, long sleeves, with hood, without hood.  Love that pattern.
> This is the only one I have a picture of...



Very cute!



cogero said:


> Here are the two outfits I finished this week so far.
> 
> For the Boy. -_ Not in love with the shirt embroidery but I will live with it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the Girl (love the colors on this one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the girl modeling please excuse her messy room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one more pair of shorts already together that needs a matching shirt for the boy. Also going to try and make a Tiana dress from the girl out of a tank top.
> 
> I have 2 or 3 more pair of shorts for the boy already cut out so that is a project too.
> 
> Thanks for looking.



The outfits look great.



princesskayla said:


> Okay, I finally finished the Big Give Outfits. I amde two of them, the other one is the same, but the top is teal - not pink. Without further adu...may I present to you the Disney sweets outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to hurry up and put them in the mail, before I decide to keep it!
> 
> Oh yeah - I am also going to make a pattern for the top. I think it turned out super cute.



Adorable!


----------



## mkwj

princesskayla said:


> Okay, I finally finished the Big Give Outfits. I amde two of them, the other one is the same, but the top is teal - not pink. Without further adu...may I present to you the Disney sweets outfit.



This is just precious.  What an awsome BG gift.



turtlegirl25 said:


> Here is a quick idea for you ...
> 
> If you are making clothes for your upcoming trip, cut out 6 inch squares of the fabric you are using to make a *keepsake blanket* for your family.  They will have fun looking at the fabric and remembering their trip to Disney.  This is what I call a "cheater quilt", which is ridiculously easy to make.  Although I am not making clothes for my girls, I have been buying Disney fabric and "Disney Inspired" fabric.  For example, I bought an animal print for Animal Kingdom, an airplane print, a hawaiian print for Kona Cafe, etc.  If the squares are unique, my mother calls these "I Spy" quilts.  Have fun with them.  I spy Tinkerbell.  Make it into a game for toddlers.
> :



I agree this is a great idea.


----------



## cogero

finished the last of the 3 outfits I started on Monday this morning. This may be one of my favorites.

This is some more of my horded Japanese fabric.





and this is to prove I didn't sew them upside down though I thought I did.


----------



## VBAndrea

princesskayla said:


> Okay, I finally finished the Big Give Outfits. I amde two of them, the other one is the same, but the top is teal - not pink. Without further adu...may I present to you the Disney sweets outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to hurry up and put them in the mail, before I decide to keep it!
> 
> Oh yeah - I am also going to make a pattern for the top. I think it turned out super cute.


Very cute!  I love how the details in the top curve like the Insa.  I may have to modify a SS like that sometime.  My dd isn't allowed to wear halters to school though ~ stupid dress code!



DMGeurts said:


> T
> Actually, next week you should bring your machine to the appt too...  Just set it up in the waiting room.  Not only will you get a lot done, but you might actually receive some custom orders out of the dea.    However, you might want to bring a power strip, they might not have enough outlets to spare...
> 
> I am planning to start on Malificent today...  I have a couple of sketches drawn out.  I do have a question though...  I'd really like to keep using this same pattern for the rest of the Villians dresses - it's a big canvas (relatively speaking) so that I can get the large appliques (again, relatively speaking) on them.  Do you all think it's too redundant that I keep using the same pattern over and over, or does the result differ enough that it's OK?  I also like to keep a theme going through out my series...  And this time, it's the pattern and the line of fabric that I accent with.  I would just like some opinions on this if you all have the time.
> 
> D~


If they had given my dh the dang handicap parking thing at his preop like they were supposed to I just might drag my machine in.  Now I have to go to the DMV today and it gets sent to Richmond and mailed to us, so we probably won't even have it by the net appt.  I wonder if the hospital would let me borrow a wheelchair for my machine?  Would be much easier than carrying it in it's case.

Can't take orders yet -- don't have a business license yet and probably won't get one until after the kids go back to school.

I think it's fine to use the same pattern for all the dresses in the Villians line.  You varied your first two enough that it adds interest and if you continue doing that all the dresses will be unique.  Likewise, I happen to really like the way that pattern fits the dolls (don't tell Ginger I said that b/c I think she'd have a hard time squeezing in to that dress).



tricia said:


> Andrea - I have a few of the jersey and Lycra jersey prints from chez ami and they are great to work with.  Not thin like most jersey I have worked with, they seem sturdier.


Thanks -- I tended to really like some of the jersey prints they had so I may try them.



turtlegirl25 said:


> Here is a quick idea for you ...
> 
> If you are making clothes for your upcoming trip, cut out 6 inch squares of the fabric you are using to make a *keepsake blanket* for your family.  They will have fun looking at the fabric and remembering their trip to Disney.  This is what I call a "cheater quilt", which is ridiculously easy to make.  Although I am not making clothes for my girls, I have been buying Disney fabric and "Disney Inspired" fabric.  For example, I bought an animal print for Animal Kingdom, an airplane print, a hawaiian print for Kona Cafe, etc.  If the squares are unique, my mother calls these "I Spy" quilts.  Have fun with them.  I spy Tinkerbell.  Make it into a game for toddlers.
> 
> These go quick.  They are warm.  Great for beginner quilter's who don't want to hassle with batting, top-stitching, etc.
> 
> Can you tell I am a teacher calling it a "recipe".  9th graders don't like taking "directions" but will gladly work on a recipe!


What a great idea!



cogero said:


> finished the last of the 3 outfits I started on Monday this morning. This may be one of my favorites.
> 
> This is some more of my horded Japanese fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is to prove I didn't sew them upside down though I thought I did.


Adorable!  I agree with Dorine -- I want you to post all your outfits again so we can have a recap of everything you've made.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Today's project...nothing fancy, just some fun playclothes.  School starts in 3 weeks, then its back to uniforms.  I bought this, and fabric for two more outfits, but having no machines and a vacation made me lose a whole month!  She wouldn't model for me today, so you get the hanger look.


----------



## livndisney

cogero said:


> finished the last of the 3 outfits I started on Monday this morning. This may be one of my favorites.
> 
> This is some more of my horded Japanese fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is to prove I didn't sew them upside down though I thought I did.





I love the fabric!  You did a great job on Mike and Sully!


----------



## NiniMorris

Granna4679 said:


> SIL is in Seoul.  So far, so good.  He hates the never ending rain though.  He is on a small base about 20 min. from the big base, not much to do and no where to go most of the time.  Did you hubby find many interesting things to do outside of base??



Rank has its privileges!  He shared a room with one other guy and they had a houseboy...the houseboy showed them around off base.  Hubby learned quite a bit of the language and ate most of his meals off base.  He developed a LOVE of Kimchee...(YUCK!  YUCK!  YUCK!)  

He even had a lot of the locals as friends, and they were very good about having him into their homes for holidays.  He loved their version of Christmas... which the family he visited did NOT celebrate but they found out as much as they could for him.  

Nini


----------



## livndisney

Ok, we need a new rule! No more posting REALLLLLLY cool Japanese fabric!

For those that may not know, I have a serious fabric addiction (see my other posts about "needing" fabric).

It started small with 1/2 a yard, then a yard at a time. Hey, I could quit any time I wanted......

Then 2 yards....

Now I am buying entire BOLTS of fabric.

But with the really cool Japanese stuff I can't do that, since I believe that all shipping and parking fees are evil!  Do you KNOW what it costs to ship a bolt of fabric from Japan?

So, please for my sanity-no more pics of the awesome, really cool Japanese fabrics that I am too cheap to buy

oops I almost forgot-no posting the really cool Stitch fabric from Canada I was too cheap to buy either


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I agree, I hate seeing cool fabric I can't get my hands on too!  That's only topped by fabric I once had in my possession a while back, and used it, and wished I had more again, then see it on one of THOSE sites for a small fortune.  Some day I am going to travel overseas and go fabric shopping, and actually buy something.  When we went to Germany with the dance team a few years back, we didn't take the time to do it.


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> Adorable!  I agree with Dorine -- I want you to post all your outfits again so we can have a recap of everything you've made.



Will definately post after I finish them all. Thinking of posting all the boys when they are done this week. Think I may need an extra week to finish the girls since the ones I have left for her are more elaborate.


Oh and I guess I shouldn't post the really super cute stitch Japanese Fabric I have.


----------



## livndisney

cogero said:


> Will definately post after I finish them all. Thinking of posting all the boys when they are done this week. Think I may need an extra week to finish the girls since the ones I have left for her are more elaborate.
> 
> 
> *Oh and I guess I shouldn't post the really super cute stitch Japanese Fabric I have*.



  (I did not know they had Japanese Stitch fabric) LOL. 

Ok second new rule, if you are going to post pictures of really cute japanese fabric, you have to buy me some.


I need to get some housework done LOL (or sew or something LOL).


----------



## livndisney

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I agree, I hate seeing cool fabric I can't get my hands on too!  That's only topped by fabric I once had in my possession a while back, and used it, and wished I had more again, then see it on one of THOSE sites for a small fortune.  Some day I am going to travel overseas and go fabric shopping, and actually buy something.  When we went to Germany with the dance team a few years back, we didn't take the time to do it.



I DID travel overseas and did not get to buy fabric.......


I need some cheese for my whine LOL


----------



## dianemom2

I was hankering for some of those Japanese fabrics after I saw the Chip and Dale outfit a couple of months ago.  Now that I have seen the Monsters Inc fabric, I am going to have to leave the house and get away from the computer for a while so that I don't give in to my shopping urges and order some.  The worst part is that I want the fabric but my kids are too old to want to wear anything that I would make with it!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

livndisney said:


> I DID travel overseas and did not get to buy fabric.......
> 
> 
> I need some cheese for my whine LOL




You bring the cheese, I have a really good wine (without the "H") and we can have our pity party together.   

And if I travel, I promise to share cool fabric with you.

I wonder if Scotland has good fabric, I have a friend there who I'm sure would be willing to go shopping!


----------



## DMGeurts

Granna4679 said:


> And yes....we are all under Dorine's spell....I will be buying two new AG dolls next week from the AG store!



LOL - Yay!!!  WHich ones are you getting???



Granna4679 said:


> I want to see pictures of the crosswalk.



I drove over it today - does that count?  If I was to go out there and take pictures, I think my neighbors would think me more insane than they already do.   



Granna4679 said:


> BTW Dorine - I looked at your pictures the other night of your house renovation....AWESOME!!  Your family is uber-talented!!



Thank you.    I am just so happy it's finished.  Now, if he would just finish the sheetrock on the inside of the house where all the windows were replaced - then I'd be happy.  It's really sad when you're so used to it that you don't notice anymore.  LOL



Granna4679 said:


> Thanks for the kind thoughts about my DD.  We are hoping the baby will keep her busy enough that the next 8 months will fly by until he comes home.



I hope so - but it will probably compound her sadness for a while, just knowing that he is missing it.  There will probably be a lot of mixed feelings for her...  



Granna4679 said:


> I think a line with all the same dresses would be great.  Just change up the colors and the variation of how the panels are placed (top and bottom different, side to side different, make an argyle looking background on one, one front one color and back another, etc).  Does that make sense??



It kindof makes sense to me...  I am kind of bummed - I went to the fabric store today to get my main fabric for the Malificent dress, and they didn't have what I had in mind - so I had to compromise - and I dislike compromise a lot - especially when it comes to my creative side.  Sometimes I get an image in my head that I just can't shake, and this particular fabric was not part of my image at all.  But, it will work - I will make it work.  



Granna4679 said:


> Great idea!  I actually have sewn for my girls their whole lives and have kept little bits of most all of their clothes to SOMEDAY make into quilts.  We'll see if that ever happens but it would be so fantastic if it did!



My BFF and I have plans to do this.  We have kept whole outfits that all of our girls wore (they all had the same Gymboree clothes back in the day), so we could cut them up and make a quilt.  Now that I've learned to sew, I've officially been assigned the task of making the quilt...  I think I am going to make her help me though - she's not getting out of this big of a project.  The only problem is that a lot of these clothes we saved are knits (turtlenecks... leggings...) and I am not sure how we are going to work those into the quilt???  Any ideas?



cogero said:


> finished the last of the 3 outfits I started on Monday this morning. This may be one of my favorites.
> 
> This is some more of my horded Japanese fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is to prove I didn't sew them upside down though I thought I did.



Chiara....  YOU MUST STOP!!!!  I am in love with that Sully and Mike fabric...  So, so jealous!!!  



VBAndrea said:


> If they had given my dh the dang handicap parking thing at his preop like they were supposed to I just might drag my machine in.  Now I have to go to the DMV today and it gets sent to Richmond and mailed to us, so we probably won't even have it by the net appt.  I wonder if the hospital would let me borrow a wheelchair for my machine?  Would be much easier than carrying it in it's case?



I bet they will, just tell them you need to haul in a patient.  



VBAndrea said:


> I think it's fine to use the same pattern for all the dresses in the Villians line.  You varied your first two enough that it adds interest and if you continue doing that all the dresses will be unique.  Likewise, I happen to really like the way that pattern fits the dolls (don't tell Ginger I said that b/c I think she'd have a hard time squeezing in to that dress).



I just don't know how much more variation I can do to all these dresses, you know?  I'll do my best.  I doubt the same person will buy all of them anyways.  

Yes, poor Ginger...  I hope Cheryl hasn't let her read this thread again.




TinkerbelleMom said:


> Today's project...nothing fancy, just some fun playclothes.  School starts in 3 weeks, then its back to uniforms.  I bought this, and fabric for two more outfits, but having no machines and a vacation made me lose a whole month!  She wouldn't model for me today, so you get the hanger look.



Cute - I just love this bright fabric on the skirt!



NiniMorris said:


> He even had a lot of the locals as friends, and they were very good about having him into their homes for holidays.  He loved their version of Christmas... which the family he visited did NOT celebrate but they found out as much as they could for him.
> 
> Nini



Awww... that is such a nice story.



livndisney said:


> Ok, we need a new rule! No more posting REALLLLLLY cool Japanese fabric!
> 
> For those that may not know, I have a serious fabric addiction (see my other posts about "needing" fabric).
> 
> It started small with 1/2 a yard, then a yard at a time. Hey, I could quit any time I wanted......
> 
> Then 2 yards....
> 
> Now I am buying entire BOLTS of fabric.



So, I was just going to delete your entire quote here, and just "ditto" your first sentance... but then I couldn't, because I could relate to the second sentance.  So, I was going to delete everything but the first two... then I read the third...  Phooey...  So, I kept it all except for the last two...  

Ditto!



cogero said:


> Will definately post after I finish them all. Thinking of posting all the boys when they are done this week. Think I may need an extra week to finish the girls since the ones I have left for her are more elaborate.



Yay - I can't wait to see them all!  That is going to be one awesome picture!




cogero said:


> Oh and I guess I shouldn't post the really super cute stitch Japanese Fabric I have.



Can you please wait a few days/weeks?  I can't take much more.

*Small vent:*

So, I placed an online order from Handcocks of Paducah (I really love this store - their prices aren't always the best, but they sometimes have some great fabrics that I can't find all together at other stores)...

I just needed ONE meesley yard of fabric for one of my dresses...  I didn't want to just ship one yard, so I started parusing their sale fabrics, and one of my favorites that I hadn't purchased yet was on sale...  So, I ordered one yard of each of my fav fabrics, with no idea what I was going to make with them.  Anyways, HoP was out of one of the main prints - so I went to Etsy - found that one - bought it and shipped it.  Still following me here?  In all, I ordered 5 yards of 5 different fabrics - K?  So, today, all my orders came...  inside the HoP order - 2 of my fabrics were unavailable...  GRRRRR!!!!!  So, now I purchased all this fabric that I really didn't need in the first place, but excited to have because I could do so many things with it... and 2 of the secondary prints are unavailable... so now I have to go hunt those down and pay shipping for them.  I should have just purchased my one meesley yard and been done with it.  ETA:  You don't think they could have emailed me to let me know that the rest of the fabrics were unavailable - so maybe I could cancel that portion of the order?  Nope... they just shipped the ones that were, and wrote in "unavailable" on my receipt... Rant over....

D~


----------



## livndisney

TinkerbelleMom said:


> You bring the cheese, I have a really good wine (without the "H") and we can have our pity party together.
> 
> And if I travel, I promise to share cool fabric with you.
> 
> I wonder if Scotland has good fabric, I have a friend there who I'm sure would be willing to go shopping!



aaawwwww Thank you

I was just informed that it is not "reasonable" to plan a trip over seas to buy fabric. (Well then how am I supposed to GET the fabric and not pay shipping).

Who says "reasonable" is part of ANY fabric shopping


----------



## VBAndrea

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Today's project...nothing fancy, just some fun playclothes.  School starts in 3 weeks, then its back to uniforms.  I bought this, and fabric for two more outfits, but having no machines and a vacation made me lose a whole month!  She wouldn't model for me today, so you get the hanger look.


Cute!  Eeeks!  Uniforms!!!!  And I thought a dress code was bad.  I guess I shouldn't complain.



DMGeurts said:


> *Small vent:*
> 
> So, I placed an online order from Handcocks of Paducah (I really love this store - their prices aren't always the best, but they sometimes have some great fabrics that I can't find all together at other stores)...
> 
> I just needed ONE meesley yard of fabric for one of my dresses...  I didn't want to just ship one yard, so I started parusing their sale fabrics, and one of my favorites that I hadn't purchased yet was on sale...  So, I ordered one yard of each of my fav fabrics, with no idea what I was going to make with them.  Anyways, HoP was out of one of the main prints - so I went to Etsy - found that one - bought it and shipped it.  Still following me here?  In all, I ordered 5 yards of 5 different fabrics - K?  So, today, all my orders came...  inside the HoP order - 2 of my fabrics were unavailable...  GRRRRR!!!!!  So, now I purchased all this fabric that I really didn't need in the first place, but excited to have because I could do so many things with it... and 2 of the secondary prints are unavailable... so now I have to go hunt those down and pay shipping for them.  I should have just purchased my one meesley yard and been done with it.  ETA:  You don't think they could have emailed me to let me know that the rest of the fabrics were unavailable - so maybe I could cancel that portion of the order?  Nope... they just shipped the ones that were, and wrote in "unavailable" on my receipt... Rant over....
> 
> D~


I would file a major complaint!  They should have it listed as backordered or unavailable.  You can't order something and just not be able to get it.  That is ridiculous!



livndisney said:


> aaawwwww Thank you
> 
> I was just informed that it is not "reasonable" to plan a trip over seas to buy fabric. (Well then how am I supposed to GET the fabric and not pay shipping).
> 
> Who says "reasonable" is part of ANY fabric shopping


But you are not going overseas to buy fabric.  You are going overseas for a vacation that is a part of enriching your cultural experiences.  It's more of an educational trip.  How are you to help it that there happens to be fabric stores right next door to the hotels you've chosen to stay at?


----------



## DMGeurts

livndisney said:


> I DID travel overseas and did not get to buy fabric.......
> 
> 
> I need some cheese for my whine LOL



So did I.    I brought home some cheese though - which I am hoarding because it's so good.  



dianemom2 said:


> I was hankering for some of those Japanese fabrics after I saw the Chip and Dale outfit a couple of months ago.  Now that I have seen the Monsters Inc fabric, I am going to have to leave the house and get away from the computer for a while so that I don't give in to my shopping urges and order some.  The worst part is that I want the fabric but my kids are too old to want to wear anything that I would make with it!



I am in the same boat... my kids are too old too.  I am going to start making customs for myself for the trip in 2016.  



VBAndrea said:


> I would file a major complaint!  They should have it listed as backordered or unavailable.  You can't order something and just not be able to get it.  That is ridiculous!



They did refund the difference - so it's not as if I paid for it.  It's just the whole inconvenience thing that bothers me.  They did this to me once before... I ordered a bunch of fabric that was "availabe" online - two of which I was waiting for... when it got here, the fabrics I needed weren't in the bag and "backordered" was written on my receipt.  They finally shipped a MONTH later.  I thought maybe it was a fluke thing - but I guess not - that's just how they do it.  At least, this time, I wasn't waiting on the particular fabric and I have no specific plans for it.  It's just annoying.  That's all.

D~


----------



## livndisney

VBAndrea said:


> But you are not going overseas to buy fabric.  You are going overseas for a vacation that is a part of enriching your cultural experiences.  It's more of an educational trip.  How are you to help it that there happens to be fabric stores right next door to the hotels you've chosen to stay at?



LOL, when I go overseas it is NOT for a vacation.


----------



## ncmomof2

I finished two more for Chef Mickey and Magic Kingdom on our first day. I couldn't just do a simple sweet, I had to make it hard on myself! That is 6 in the past week!  I will have 12 more after our trip to Colorado.  

DD5 I put tulle between the layers to make it puff out more.  






She insisted on this pose 










And this is what happens when you ask DD2 to take too many pictures


----------



## snubie

princesskayla said:


> okay, i finally finished the big give outfits. I amde two of them, the other one is the same, but the top is teal - not pink. Without further adu...may i present to you the disney sweets outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have to hurry up and put them in the mail, before i decide to keep it!
> 
> Oh yeah - i am also going to make a pattern for the top. I think it turned out super cute.


this is beautiful!!!!



cogero said:


> finished the last of the 3 outfits i started on monday this morning. This may be one of my favorites.
> 
> This is some more of my horded japanese fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is to prove i didn't sew them upside down though i thought i did.



love it!


----------



## cogero

ncmomof2 said:


> I finished two more for Chef Mickey and Magic Kingdom on our first day. I couldn't just do a simple sweet, I had to make it hard on myself! That is 6 in the past week!  I will have 12 more after our trip to Colorado.
> 
> DD5 I put tulle between the layers to make it puff out more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She insisted on this pose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what happens when you ask DD2 to take too many pictures



I totally love them.

I just spent 40 minutes ironing casings and hems into easy fits


----------



## babynala

cogero said:


> finished the last of the 3 outfits I started on Monday this morning. This may be one of my favorites.
> 
> This is some more of my horded Japanese fabric.


Love this outfit.  You guys are going to be stylin'



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Today's project...nothing fancy, just some fun playclothes.  School starts in 3 weeks, then its back to uniforms.  I bought this, and fabric for two more outfits, but having no machines and a vacation made me lose a whole month!  She wouldn't model for me today, so you get the hanger look.


It is a shame she can't wear this to school.  Love the fabric.



dianemom2 said:


> I was hankering for some of those Japanese fabrics after I saw the Chip and Dale outfit a couple of months ago.  Now that I have seen the Monsters Inc fabric, I am going to have to leave the house and get away from the computer for a while so that I don't give in to my shopping urges and order some.  The worst part is that I want the fabric but my kids are too old to want to wear anything that I would make with it!


I can relate.  I can not justify spending that much money on a small piece of fabric for a one time wear to Disney World - but I REALLY want to!  

Does everyone just get their Japanese fabric on Etsy?



DMGeurts said:


> It kindof makes sense to me...  I am kind of bummed - I went to the fabric store today to get my main fabric for the Malificent dress, and they didn't have what I had in mind - so I had to compromise - and I dislike compromise a lot - especially when it comes to my creative side.  Sometimes I get an image in my head that I just can't shake, and this particular fabric was not part of my image at all.  But, it will work - I will make it work.
> D~


I'm sure you Malificent will be magnificent.  If I go to the store looking for a specific fabric I can never find it - just lots of other stuff that I want.  Sorry about your online fabric order.  They should give you the notice before they ship it - especially if it is out of stock and not just back ordered.  They know that sewers / quilters need stuff to coordinate.  How frustrating.  I hate paying shipping too.  



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished two more for Chef Mickey and Magic Kingdom on our first day. I couldn't just do a simple sweet, I had to make it hard on myself! That is 6 in the past week!  I will have 12 more after our trip to Colorado.
> 
> DD5 I put tulle between the layers to make it puff out more.
> 
> She insisted on this pose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what happens when you ask DD2 to take too many pictures


These dresses look great and your DDs are the cutest!  I really love the pouting pose, typical of a two year old to go from happy to fussy in a short time.


----------



## AmandaRG

ncmomof2 said:


> I finished two more for Chef Mickey and Magic Kingdom on our first day. I couldn't just do a simple sweet, I had to make it hard on myself! That is 6 in the past week!  I will have 12 more after our trip to Colorado.
> 
> DD5 I put tulle between the layers to make it puff out more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She insisted on this pose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what happens when you ask DD2 to take too many pictures



Ok, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this one! Is the Minnie fabric background white or pink?


----------



## livndisney

AmandaRG said:


> Ok, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this one! Is the Minnie fabric background white or pink?



Pink  (I forgot I bought some of this LOL)


----------



## AmandaRG

livndisney said:


> Pink  (I forgot I bought some of this LOL)



No problem, I am just SO going to CASE it! We are having dinner at Chef Mickey's in November!!!


----------



## squirrel

livndisney said:


> oops I almost forgot-no posting the really cool Stitch fabric from Canada I was too cheap to buy either



Where?  My niece loves Stitch.  or were you talking about the one I bought?  I got some cheap, (must have been for sheets) fabric at Wal-Mart over a year ago. 

If you saw some recently, I need to know where!


----------



## love to stitch

cogero said:


> finished the last of the 3 outfits I started on Monday this morning. This may be one of my favorites.
> 
> This is some more of my horded Japanese fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is to prove I didn't sew them upside down though I thought I did.



That outfit is super cute.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Today's project...nothing fancy, just some fun playclothes.  School starts in 3 weeks, then its back to uniforms.  I bought this, and fabric for two more outfits, but having no machines and a vacation made me lose a whole month!  She wouldn't model for me today, so you get the hanger look.



A very fun outfit, I love the skirt.



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished two more for Chef Mickey and Magic Kingdom on our first day. I couldn't just do a simple sweet, I had to make it hard on myself! That is 6 in the past week!  I will have 12 more after our trip to Colorado.
> 
> DD5 I put tulle between the layers to make it puff out more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She insisted on this pose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what happens when you ask DD2 to take too many pictures



Such pretty dresses and little girls.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

ncmomof2 said:


> I finished two more for Chef Mickey and Magic Kingdom on our first day. I couldn't just do a simple sweet, I had to make it hard on myself! That is 6 in the past week!  I will have 12 more after our trip to Colorado.
> 
> DD5 I put tulle between the layers to make it puff out more.



These are great!  I love the apron with the chef mickey on it!


----------



## VBAndrea

ncmomof2 said:


> I finished two more for Chef Mickey and Magic Kingdom on our first day. I couldn't just do a simple sweet, I had to make it hard on myself! That is 6 in the past week!  I will have 12 more after our trip to Colorado.
> 
> DD5 I put tulle between the layers to make it puff out more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She insisted on this pose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what happens when you ask DD2 to take too many pictures



These are so sweet and just perfect for CM!

I was going to work on dd's jeans until I realized I never washed some of the ribbons I was going to add to them.  So I went fabric shopping instead (good practice to leave dh home with the kids since I have to work tomorrow).  Nothing exciting.  Walmart had a couple of new fall prints I like but I want to come up with an outfit first before buying so I know how much to buy -- likewise, I'm not so sure dd will like it, but I do!  So I just got a remnant at Walmart and some trims that were on clearance (but a very mild clearance) and fray check and glue but still managed to spend $30!!!  Then on to Joann's to use my 20% coupon (included sales).  Stocked up on elastics and bought 4 fabrics -- 3 basics I needed and a cute cupcake one that was in their bolt markdown section (which truthfully is no different than getting fabrics on sale there).  And now I have a really bad h/a from the heat


----------



## cajunfan

DMGeurts said:


> It kindof makes sense to me...  I am kind of bummed - I went to the fabric store today to get my main fabric for the Malificent dress, and they didn't have what I had in mind - so I had to compromise - and I dislike compromise a lot - especially when it comes to my creative side.  Sometimes I get an image in my head that I just can't shake, and this particular fabric was not part of my image at all.  But, it will work - I will make it work.
> 
> D~


Do you have a picture of what you want? I would be more than happy to check my local stores and get some for you and mail it to you...all to see more Villans!

Lynn


----------



## aboveH20

dis4harley said:


> So I finished the school theme rosetta. Now I need to do another school one, an alabama one, a small one for a birthday gift and a camo one this week. Anyone want to come help?lol



It turned out great.  My school "mascot" was an orange -- how hard could that be to applique? 



cogero said:


> Here are the two outfits I finished this week so far.
> 
> For the Boy. -_ Not in love with the shirt embroidery but I will live with it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the Girl (love the colors on this one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the girl modeling please excuse her messy room.



Looking good.  I LOVE the Mickey truck shirt.



VBAndrea said:


> But yes, I am contemplating putting D's address on clearance next week.  You will be able to purchase it for $498.98 instead of the usual $500.  The other option is you can get it for a mere $299.99 providing you send me a shopping cart full of the Walmart deals you all are getting.  I just need the fabric, you can keep the cart.



Hmmmm.  I'm thinking about it.  I can go a month without food, but my husband may need to eat.  (Mr. Skinny can still fit in his Army uniforms!)




princesskayla said:


> Okay, I finally finished the Big Give Outfits. I amde two of them, the other one is the same, but the top is teal - not pink. Without further adu...may I present to you the Disney sweets outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to hurry up and put them in the mail, before I decide to keep it!
> 
> Oh yeah - I am also going to make a pattern for the top. I think it turned out super cute.



That outfit is amazing.  What a labor of love.  I can see why you would want to keep it!





turtlegirl25 said:


> Here is a quick idea for you ...
> 
> If you are making clothes for your upcoming trip, cut out 6 inch squares of the fabric you are using to make a *keepsake blanket* for your family.  They will have fun looking at the fabric and remembering their trip to Disney.  This is what I call a "cheater quilt", which is ridiculously easy to make.  Although I am not making clothes for my girls, I have been buying Disney fabric and "Disney Inspired" fabric.  For example, I bought an animal print for Animal Kingdom, an airplane print, a hawaiian print for Kona Cafe, etc.  If the squares are unique, my mother calls these "I Spy" quilts.  Have fun with them.  I spy Tinkerbell.  Make it into a game for toddlers.
> 
> Can you tell I am a teacher calling it a "recipe".  9th graders don't like taking "directions" but will gladly work on a recipe!



I think Dorrrine and Ginger would like such a quilt.  Thanks for sharing your recipe.



cogero said:


> finished the last of the 3 outfits I started on Monday this morning. This may be one of my favorites.
> 
> This is some more of my horded Japanese fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is to prove I didn't sew them upside down though I thought I did.



Wow.  Great fabric leads to great outfits.  Nice job!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Today's project...nothing fancy, just some fun playclothes.  School starts in 3 weeks, then its back to uniforms.  I bought this, and fabric for two more outfits, but having no machines and a vacation made me lose a whole month!  She wouldn't model for me today, so you get the hanger look.



Sunny, summery, and cheerful.  Wonderful job.



NiniMorris said:


> Rank has its privileges!  He shared a room with one other guy and they had a houseboy...the houseboy showed them around off base.  Hubby learned quite a bit of the language and ate most of his meals off base.  He developed a LOVE of Kimchee...(YUCK!  YUCK!  YUCK!)
> 
> Nini



When my son was in power school his roomie was Korean and they found a Korean restaurant in Charleston, SC that they frequented -- and took me to when I visited.  I'd have to say I share your assesment of kimchee, but my sons loves it.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Meshell2002 said:


> well the  was really because I told DH and he wasn't too keen on it....but I think while he's young enough to want to dress up w/ sister....why not  I think he just wants to be involved....and if he wants to be batman for halloween I don't care (rapunzel was going to have multiple purposes)....our trip is in Nov......tshirt with rolled up sleeves is a good idea...I could even use one with writing on it since the vest will cover it up....what kind of fabric? just cotton w/ stiff interfacing? Felt would look good but I think it might be too hot even in Nov.



Well, because I can be a bit off the wall at times, I'd probably get a teal green colored tshirt. Well, maybe 2 (the 2nd one being as large as you can get it). Use the back of the t for the shirt, use the white sleeves of a t for the sleeves (i'd try to get a long sleeve, cut up to 3 quarter and roll, tack down so you dont have trouble with it coming down). And constuct the front with  the other teal (or green) shirt for the Jacket. Use a regular brown belt, or make a brown knit one that you just knot. Using clear elastic for belt loops, so you don't see them. Be sure to use interfacing for the front to make it kind of shirt looking and not saggy. I think there is some sort of peplum on the top of the arm holes. Just make an oblong shape, interfaced. It will help to make the sleeves not look like it's constructed with the "jacket". I might even consider embroidering or doing an iron on of Flynn for the back of the jacket. Brown easy fit shorts. 

I took my nephew when he was that age, we expect my BIL to have issues with some of the outfits. But he replied that it was Disney and he had no problem. In fact, at Halloween, we dressed him up as an Angel (his sister a Devil - there was a play on this, little nephew is very much a devil). BIL just remarked it was a costume. We again were surprised. So just tell DH, it's a costume!!! What goes to Disney, stays in Disney. 



princesskayla said:


> Okay, I finally finished the Big Give Outfits. I amde two of them, the other one is the same, but the top is teal - not pink. Without further adu...may I present to you the Disney sweets outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to hurry up and put them in the mail, before I decide to keep it!
> 
> Oh yeah - I am also going to make a pattern for the top. I think it turned out super cute.


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> She is only being nice to you here - Andrea is actually thinking ahead and suspecting you will need the cart to put all your worldly posessions in, after you fail to make your house payment and buy groceries because you had to pay such an inflated price for my address.    Don't let her "sale price" fool you...



That reminds me, I need your address.  Just PM me with it.



DMGeurts said:


> I am planning to start on Malificent today...  I have a couple of sketches drawn out.  I do have a question though...  I'd really like to keep using this same pattern for the rest of the Villians dresses - it's a big canvas (relatively speaking) so that I can get the large appliques (again, relatively speaking) on them.  Do you all think it's too redundant that I keep using the same pattern over and over, or does the result differ enough that it's OK?  I also like to keep a theme going through out my series...  And this time, it's the pattern and the line of fabric that I accent with.  I would just like some opinions on this if you all have the time.
> 
> D~



I vote for using the same pattern to lend cohesiveness to the wardrobe.  Then in the future you can do another line of completely different dresses -- in your free time that is.  As much as I'm a Disneyphile, I gotta Google Malificent to see which one she is. 



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished two more for Chef Mickey and Magic Kingdom on our first day. I couldn't just do a simple sweet, I had to make it hard on myself! That is 6 in the past week!  I will have 12 more after our trip to Colorado.
> 
> DD5 I put tulle between the layers to make it puff out more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She insisted on this pose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what happens when you ask DD2 to take too many pictures



Wow.  Talk about a sewing maniac.  It looks super.

I'm so glad your daughter got tired of modeling, the photo is great!



cogero said:


> I
> I just spent 40 minutes ironing casings and hems into easy fits



That's a whole lot of ironing!




Granna4679 said:


> I feel your pain!  I have that happen all the time.  Made 3 shirts just recently (all size 4/5 but different brands).  They are all different sizes in width and length.



 SO frustrating.



Granna4679 said:


> I also spent a couple hours painstakingly embroidering a phrase (lining up each letter) on a NB onsie the other night.  Completely finished it and was super happy with it until I took it off the machine and found a tiny hole between two of the letters....arrrggghhhhh!!!!  I was sooo upset.



   arrrrgggghhhhh!!!! is right. I worked on my BG shirts today and finally had to walk away when things weren't going according to plan.



Granna4679 said:


> And yes....we are all under Dorine's spell....I will be buying two new AG dolls next week from the AG store!



You have her address so you can send her the bill, right?  It'll be the opposite of a Big Give.  Her mailman will wonder why she's getting so many COD letters (do they even do that any more?).


----------



## dianemom2

DMGeurts;42017987

[COLOR="purple" said:
			
		

> *Small vent:*[/COLOR]
> 
> So, I placed an online order from Handcocks of Paducah (I really love this store - their prices aren't always the best, but they sometimes have some great fabrics that I can't find all together at other stores)...
> 
> I just needed ONE meesley yard of fabric for one of my dresses...  I didn't want to just ship one yard, so I started parusing their sale fabrics, and one of my favorites that I hadn't purchased yet was on sale...  So, I ordered one yard of each of my fav fabrics, with no idea what I was going to make with them.  Anyways, HoP was out of one of the main prints - so I went to Etsy - found that one - bought it and shipped it.  Still following me here?  In all, I ordered 5 yards of 5 different fabrics - K?  So, today, all my orders came...  inside the HoP order - 2 of my fabrics were unavailable...  GRRRRR!!!!!  So, now I purchased all this fabric that I really didn't need in the first place, but excited to have because I could do so many things with it... and 2 of the secondary prints are unavailable... so now I have to go hunt those down and pay shipping for them.  I should have just purchased my one meesley yard and been done with it.  ETA:  You don't think they could have emailed me to let me know that the rest of the fabrics were unavailable - so maybe I could cancel that portion of the order?  Nope... they just shipped the ones that were, and wrote in "unavailable" on my receipt... Rant over....
> 
> D~


I think I would call them up and complain.  I am tired of having stuff like that happen to me.  I ordered special shampoo and conditioner for the kids to take to camp (it is supposed to organic stuff to repel lice!).  The shampoo came right away but the conditioner arrived two days after the kids were already at camp.  No email or anything to let me know it was back ordered.  I called to complain and they told me that they would credit my account for the entire amount of the conditioner and to just keep it.  Now, instead of being mad the company, I am pleased with how they responded.  Next year I will order from them again but I will make sure to order earlier!



DMGeurts said:


> I am in the same boat... my kids are too old too.  I am going to start making customs for myself for the trip in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> D~


I am both happy and sad that my girls are growing up. I wish I had been sewing like this when my girls were little and they would have worn what I made.  Now my little 4 year old niece gets lots of nice gifts from Aunt Diane!



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished two more for Chef Mickey and Magic Kingdom on our first day. I couldn't just do a simple sweet, I had to make it hard on myself! That is 6 in the past week!  I will have 12 more after our trip to Colorado.
> 
> DD5 I put tulle between the layers to make it puff out more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She insisted on this pose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what happens when you ask DD2 to take too many pictures



I love the Chef Mickey dresses!  I think that they double layer looks great.  The picture of your little one not wanting to model her dress anymore is priceless!



babynala said:


> I can relate.  I can not justify spending that much money on a small piece of fabric for a one time wear to Disney World - but I REALLY want to!
> 
> Does everyone just get their Japanese fabric on Etsy?



I look at lots of Japanese fabric on Etsy but so far I have resisted buying it!


----------



## scrap_heaven

livndisney said:


> Ok, we need a new rule! No more posting REALLLLLLY cool Japanese fabric!
> 
> For those that may not know, I have a serious fabric addiction (see my other posts about "needing" fabric).
> 
> It started small with 1/2 a yard, then a yard at a time. Hey, I could quit any time I wanted......
> 
> Then 2 yards....
> 
> Now I am buying entire BOLTS of fabric.
> 
> But with the really cool Japanese stuff I can't do that, since I believe that all shipping and parking fees are evil!  Do you KNOW what it costs to ship a bolt of fabric from Japan?
> 
> So, please for my sanity-no more pics of the awesome, really cool Japanese fabrics that I am too cheap to buy
> 
> *oops I almost forgot-no posting the really cool Stitch fabric from Canada I was too cheap to buy either*



Okay and let's discuss where one might find this cool fabric???!!!!


----------



## 2girlsmommy

Hi Ladies!
I have a Brother SE 350.  The upper tension doesn't automatically change for embroidery.  My sewing machine guy says I shouldn't change the tension from 5, but he doesn't know much about embroidery....so if you have a brother that doesn't auto change the tension....what number do you put it at?  BTW....I have been spending more time looking at this thread then sewing!  I better get busy!  
Erica


----------



## livndisney

scrap_heaven said:


> Okay and let's discuss where one might find this cool fabric???!!!!



I will have to see if I can find the link again-it was a few threads ago. There is a store in Canada that sells Disney fabric and had this awesome Stitch fabric.


----------



## billwendy

Such CUTENESS!!!! I love it!!! Great job on the outfits everyone!! I think I need a Disney fix myself!!!


----------



## squirrel

livndisney said:


> I will have to see if I can find the link again-it was a few threads ago. There is a store in Canada that sells Disney fabric and had this awesome Stitch fabric.



What, a store in Canada that sells Disney fabric that you can't get in the US!  Hurry up and tell!  All of us up here are dying to know!


----------



## dianemom2

I was on ebay before and saw some really cute sheets that would make some great outfits.  They had Mickey, Chip and Dale and lots of other characters.  I could just imagine the pillowcase being the front panel on a Vida.  Like I said before, it is just too bad that my girls are too old to wear my creations   Well, I still have fun doing some "window shopping."


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> My school "mascot" was an orange



This explains a lot.  The pieces are all starting to fall into place now.


----------



## DMGeurts

ncmomof2 said:


> I finished two more for Chef Mickey and Magic Kingdom on our first day. I couldn't just do a simple sweet, I had to make it hard on myself! That is 6 in the past week!  I will have 12 more after our trip to Colorado.
> 
> DD5 I put tulle between the layers to make it puff out more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She insisted on this pose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what happens when you ask DD2 to take too many pictures



So cute!  I love the black polka-dots with this fabric!  And, as usual - your dds are adorable!



cajunfan said:


> Do you have a picture of what you want? I would be more than happy to check my local stores and get some for you and mail it to you...all to see more Villans!
> 
> Lynn



I appreciate the offer, but I already started cutting into the fabric last night.    This one might be a slow one - I have a lot of details that I'd like to do on this dress.




VBAndrea said:


> This explains a lot.  The pieces are all starting to fall into place now.



  

Last night, I forgot that I signed up for a sewing swap on one of the dolly boards, and as I was cutting into Maleficent - I realized that I better do that swap outfit, or I will really forget.  I had a pattern that I really wanted to use, but the smallest it came was 6-12 months...  So, I spent my evening redrawing the pattern and making a muslin.  Overall, it turned out better than I thought it would.  I do have to tweek it a bit - but I can see myself using this pattern for a lot of doll dresses - so it was probably worth the work of scaling it down.  Gosh - I never realized how much math you need for sewing...  sometimes I really have to think!    THe only bummer is I am not sure that the real fabric I got for the dress is going to work - I laid in bed for an hour last night trying out all the combos in my head and nothing looked right...  Grrrr...    And bummer - I have to work today.  

D~


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

cogero said:


> finished the last of the 3 outfits I started on Monday this morning. This may be one of my favorites.
> 
> This is some more of my horded Japanese fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is to prove I didn't sew them upside down though I thought I did.


*love this outfit! *


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Today's project...nothing fancy, just some fun playclothes.  School starts in 3 weeks, then its back to uniforms.  I bought this, and fabric for two more outfits, but having no machines and a vacation made me lose a whole month!  She wouldn't model for me today, so you get the hanger look.


*love this skirt! So festive!
*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

ncmomof2 said:


> I finished two more for Chef Mickey and Magic Kingdom on our first day. I couldn't just do a simple sweet, I had to make it hard on myself! That is 6 in the past week!  I will have 12 more after our trip to Colorado.
> 
> DD5 I put tulle between the layers to make it puff out more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She insisted on this pose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what happens when you ask DD2 to take too many pictures


*oh how cute are these girls and these dresses!!! love the apron dress,need to rry one soon. I got aprons form Micheals and appliqued them for my dgd's at Chef Mickeys,the best comment i got was alady walking out as we were waiting to be seated,she stooped dea din her tracks,looked at the grisl and said " those are wicked cute!" hehe the girls just beamed! *


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*JOANN OPENS TODAY IN MY TOWN!!!! AND IT'S PAYDAY TOO! I HAD BETTER LEAVE MY WALLET IN THE CAR!!! BUT I WILL TREAT MYSELF TO AT LEAST 1 THING! NOT SURE WHAT BUT I JUST GOTTA!!!*


----------



## princesskayla

ncmomof2 said:


>







aboveH20 said:


> As much as I'm a Disneyphile



I love that word!



2girlsmommy said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I have a Brother SE 350.  The upper tension doesn't automatically change for embroidery.  My sewing machine guy says I shouldn't change the tension from 5, but he doesn't know much about embroidery....so if you have a brother that doesn't auto change the tension....what number do you put it at?  BTW....I have been spending more time looking at this thread then sewing!  I better get busy!
> Erica



I believe my brother was set on 2-3 for embroidery, I would just try it all on scrap material. 


Thanks for all the comments on the Sweet Big Give dresses. I really enjoyed working on them. Next up...cruise dresses.


----------



## princesskayla

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *JOANN OPENS TODAY IN MY TOWN!!!! AND IT'S PAYDAY TOO! I HAD BETTER LEAVE MY WALLET IN THE CAR!!! BUT I WILL TREAT MYSELF TO AT LEAST 1 THING! NOT SURE WHAT BUT I JUST GOTTA!!!*



Are you in Gainesville, by any chance??


----------



## VBAndrea

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *JOANN OPENS TODAY IN MY TOWN!!!! AND IT'S PAYDAY TOO! I HAD BETTER LEAVE MY WALLET IN THE CAR!!! BUT I WILL TREAT MYSELF TO AT LEAST 1 THING! NOT SURE WHAT BUT I JUST GOTTA!!!*


They currently have a coupon for 20% off entire purchase including sales.  Make sure you are signed up to receive the on-line coupons.  They also accept Hancock's coupons and some ladies have gotten them to accept Michael's coupons, though my store will not.  They are evil at my store though -- last night I got three yards of fabric and there was 3/4 yd left on a bolt and they didn't offer it to me as a remnant -- and at my store you dare not ask to get the piece at remnant prices -- that is NOT allowed!!!

Hopefully you will have nice ladies working at your store.  Our crappier Joann's has much nicer help.


----------



## AmandaRG

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *JOANN OPENS TODAY IN MY TOWN!!!! AND IT'S PAYDAY TOO! I HAD BETTER LEAVE MY WALLET IN THE CAR!!! BUT I WILL TREAT MYSELF TO AT LEAST 1 THING! NOT SURE WHAT BUT I JUST GOTTA!!!*



It was a great day when ours opened! I hadn't been in Hancock Fabrics until yesterday since ours opened, even though it is 30 minutes away. TOTALLY worth the drive! BTW, our Hancock has a HUGE craft area in the middle now with scrapbook and cake decorating stuff???



VBAndrea said:


> They currently have a coupon for 20% off entire purchase including sales.  Make sure you are signed up to receive the on-line coupons.  They also accept Hancock's coupons and some ladies have gotten them to accept Michael's coupons, though my store will not.  They are evil at my store though -- last night I got three yards of fabric and there was 3/4 yd left on a bolt and they didn't offer it to me as a remnant -- and at my store you dare not ask to get the piece at remnant prices -- that is NOT allowed!!!
> 
> Hopefully you will have nice ladies working at your store.  Our crappier Joann's has much nicer help.



So sorry you have bad customer service. That would not be fun, but I do love their fabric!


----------



## turtlegirl25

Here's the 20% Jo-Ann coupon to print.

I was just there yesterday and can't believe how the price of fabric has gone up.  Even with a 40% coupon it's crazy.  I bought some Home Dec. fabric to make a few bags from this link.  I  the Rosetta's you guys are making, but I need to work my way up to that.  

When I finish my bag I will post a photo.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *JOANN OPENS TODAY IN MY TOWN!!!! AND IT'S PAYDAY TOO! I HAD BETTER LEAVE MY WALLET IN THE CAR!!! BUT I WILL TREAT MYSELF TO AT LEAST 1 THING! NOT SURE WHAT BUT I JUST GOTTA!!!*



Was going to suggest the 20% coupon too AND if you have an iphone or android Joanns has an app that has coupons!  Right now mine is showing a 50% off one fabric, 50% off one item and there is another one.  You may have to check out a few times, but worth it for those deals!


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> They currently have a coupon for 20% off entire purchase including sales.  Make sure you are signed up to receive the on-line coupons.  They also accept Hancock's coupons and some ladies have gotten them to accept Michael's coupons, though my store will not.  They are evil at my store though -- last night I got three yards of fabric and there was 3/4 yd left on a bolt and they didn't offer it to me as a remnant -- and at my store you dare not ask to get the piece at remnant prices -- that is NOT allowed!!!
> 
> Hopefully you will have nice ladies working at your store.  Our crappier Joann's has much nicer help.



Most of the ladies at my Joanns are very nice.  One is a an old grump though.  They hired a bunch of young girls recently and none of them know what they are doing!

My Joanns takes the Michaels coupons but you can't use them on fabric.



mommyof2princesses said:


> Was going to suggest the 20% coupon too AND if you have an iphone or android Joanns has an app that has coupons!  Right now mine is showing a 50% off one fabric, 50% off one item and there is another one.  You may have to check out a few times, but worth it for those deals!



I didn't know that Joanns had an iphone ap.  I am going to get it right now!  The mean older lady at my store always crosses out my coupons so that I can't reuse them.  The other ladies never do that.


----------



## SallyfromDE

DMGeurts said:


> Last night, I forgot that I signed up for a sewing swap on one of the dolly boards, and as I was cutting into Maleficent - I realized that I better do that swap outfit, or I will really forget.  I had a pattern that I really wanted to use, but the smallest it came was 6-12 months...  So, I spent my evening redrawing the pattern and making a muslin.  Overall, it turned out better than I thought it would.  I do have to tweek it a bit - but I can see myself using this pattern for a lot of doll dresses - so it was probably worth the work of scaling it down.  Gosh - I never realized how much math you need for sewing...  sometimes I really have to think!    THe only bummer is I am not sure that the real fabric I got for the dress is going to work - I laid in bed for an hour last night trying out all the combos in my head and nothing looked right...  Grrrr...    And bummer - I have to work today.
> 
> D~



Project Runway should have a kids and doll version. 




turtlegirl25 said:


> Here's the 20% Jo-Ann coupon to print.
> 
> I was just there yesterday and can't believe how the price of fabric has gone up.  Even with a 40% coupon it's crazy.  I bought some Home Dec. fabric to make a few bags from this link.  I  the Rosetta's you guys are making, but I need to work my way up to that.
> 
> When I finish my bag I will post a photo.



Cotton? They took a hit this year with a bad harvest. So everything cotton is going up. I work in retail and I'm marking up anything that is cotton.


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> This explains a lot.  The pieces are all starting to fall into place now.



Well, how do you explain that my husband went to Ohio State and their mascot is a nut!  At least I got a fruit full of vitamin C.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *JOANN OPENS TODAY IN MY TOWN!!!! AND IT'S PAYDAY TOO! I HAD BETTER LEAVE MY WALLET IN THE CAR!!! BUT I WILL TREAT MYSELF TO AT LEAST 1 THING! NOT SURE WHAT BUT I JUST GOTTA!!!*







VBAndrea said:


> They currently have a coupon for 20% off entire purchase including sales.  Make sure you are signed up to receive the on-line coupons.  They also accept Hancock's coupons and some ladies have gotten them to accept Michael's coupons, though my store will not.  They are evil at my store though -- last night I got three yards of fabric and there was 3/4 yd left on a bolt and they didn't offer it to me as a remnant -- and at my store you dare not ask to get the piece at remnant prices -- that is NOT allowed!!!



It always kills me when there's 3" left on the bolt and they offer it to me for 50% off.  Come on, just_ give _it to me.



turtlegirl25 said:


> I was just there yesterday and can't believe how the price of fabric has gone up.  Even with a 40% coupon it's crazy.  I bought some Home Dec. fabric to make



I agree.  I'm still mad at them for raising the price of solid color flannel.


----------



## princesskayla

I have an idea in honor of Project Runway. Let's do a Disboutiquer Runway. We can have 8 "rounds" that are purely volunteer. Each round will have a different theme with rules that have to be followed: ie one hand appliqued pieace or using minnie dots. The idea is not really to get prizes but to have something fun, creative and inspiring to do. Not only will it be fun to think of new outfits, it will also be fun to see others idea of the theme. I was thinking that all pictures could be emailed to me and I would list them in one seperate thread with a poll counter to get votes. That way it would be seperate and anyone could vote. While voting is going on the items would be anonomyous, at the end of the voting period I would add the names of the creators. 

 The winner, determined by the total amount of votes at the end of the round would be a Disboutique Sewing Princess and at the end the person with the total highest amount of votes (from all rounds praticipated on) will be the Disboutiquer Sewing Queen. (A cool graphic could be made up - I can't do that however...) 

I was thinking that the timeline could go like this: 
Monday - announce theme for week
Following Monday (deadline 9:00pm EST) - submit picture for posting(judging) 
Friday - annouce winner of week. 

That way each person gets a whole week (Mon-Mon) for sewing. And you can pick and choose which week you want to join. 

Sooo..anyone want to play??


----------



## jessica52877

princesskayla said:


> I have an idea in honor of Project Runway. Let's do a Disboutiquer Runway. We can have 8 "rounds" that are purely volunteer. Each round will have a different theme with rules that have to be followed: ie one hand appliqued pieace or using minnie dots. The idea is not really to get prizes but to have something fun, creative and inspiring to do. Not only will it be fun to think of new outfits, it will also be fun to see others idea of the theme. I was thinking that all pictures could be emailed to me and I would list them in one seperate thread with a poll counter to get votes. That way it would be seperate and anyone could vote. While voting is going on the items would be anonomyous, at the end of the voting period I would add the names of the creators.
> 
> The winner, determined by the total amount of votes at the end of the round would be a Disboutique Sewing Princess and at the end the person with the total highest amount of votes (from all rounds praticipated on) will be the Disboutiquer Sewing Queen. (A cool graphic could be made up - I can't do that however...)
> 
> I was thinking that the timeline could go like this:
> Monday - announce theme for week
> Following Monday (deadline 9:00pm EST) - submit picture for posting(judging)
> Friday - annouce winner of week.
> 
> That way each person gets a whole week (Mon-Mon) for sewing. And you can pick and choose which week you want to join.
> 
> Sooo..anyone want to play??



We did this on another board a few years ago. It was alot of fun. Each week there was a theme. The only one I can remember right now is Minnie dot and then we just all posted pictures at a certain time each week that most of us could be online. It was alot of fun. I would love to join in if I can find the time. This kind of makes me find the time to add something new that I wouldn't normally make just because I don't have the time ever!



turtlegirl25 said:


> Here's the 20% Jo-Ann coupon to print.
> 
> I was just there yesterday and can't believe how the price of fabric has gone up.  Even with a 40% coupon it's crazy.  I bought some Home Dec. fabric to make a few bags from this link.  I  the Rosetta's you guys are making, but I need to work my way up to that.
> 
> When I finish my bag I will post a photo.



That bag looks cute. 



princesskayla said:


> Are you in Gainesville, by any chance??



Is there one opening in Gainesville? If so do you kind of know where abouts? I never go to Gainesville but hubby works there and he is a good fabric shopper for me.


----------



## Blyssfull

turtlegirl25 said:


> Here's the 20% Jo-Ann coupon to print.
> 
> I was just there yesterday and can't believe how the price of fabric has gone up.  Even with a 40% coupon it's crazy.  I bought some Home Dec. fabric to make a few bags from this link.  I  the Rosetta's you guys are making, but I need to work my way up to that.
> 
> When I finish my bag I will post a photo.



Thanks for posting this. The only one I had already expired and I really need some embroidery thread. Just curious: What color do y'all use for faces and flesh outline? 



princesskayla said:


> I have an idea in honor of Project Runway. Let's do a Disboutiquer Runway. We can have 8 "rounds" that are purely volunteer. Each round will have a different theme with rules that have to be followed: ie one hand appliqued pieace or using minnie dots. The idea is not really to get prizes but to have something fun, creative and inspiring to do. Not only will it be fun to think of new outfits, it will also be fun to see others idea of the theme. I was thinking that all pictures could be emailed to me and I would list them in one seperate thread with a poll counter to get votes. That way it would be seperate and anyone could vote. While voting is going on the items would be anonomyous, at the end of the voting period I would add the names of the creators.
> 
> The winner, determined by the total amount of votes at the end of the round would be a Disboutique Sewing Princess and at the end the person with the total highest amount of votes (from all rounds praticipated on) will be the Disboutiquer Sewing Queen. (A cool graphic could be made up - I can't do that however...)
> 
> I was thinking that the timeline could go like this:
> Monday - announce theme for week
> Following Monday (deadline 9:00pm EST) - submit picture for posting(judging)
> Friday - annouce winner of week.
> 
> That way each person gets a whole week (Mon-Mon) for sewing. And you can pick and choose which week you want to join.
> 
> Sooo..anyone want to play??




This sounds like a super cute idea! Although I don't feel like I have the talent to participate ..I would love to see what everyone does and create and put in my vote. You guys are so creative, I think it will be just as much fun to watch. 

Ughh... What a week. I took my car to Autozone to buy windshield wipers and air filter because my hubby isn't a car guy well the guy who changed my air filter there did it incorrectly and it has caused $800 worth of damage which I'm having a heck of a time to get them to pay for. I'm getting ready to call the news station. 

I've been lurking and reading along but too far behind to quote everything. The dessert dress for the BG is absolutely precious and I love the Chef Mickey dresses as well... Everything you've done Chiara is super! cute. I can't wait to see pictures of them in action at Disney. Sorry if I've left anyone out... everything is always so exceptional y'all make. 

School starts back for us Monday so back to the grind we go which means I need to get my schedule turned around this weekend. Wish me luck.....hehe! Hope everyone gets to enjoy their weekend.


----------



## snubie

princesskayla said:


> I have an idea in honor of Project Runway. Let's do a Disboutiquer Runway. We can have 8 "rounds" that are purely volunteer. Each round will have a different theme with rules that have to be followed: ie one hand appliqued pieace or using minnie dots. The idea is not really to get prizes but to have something fun, creative and inspiring to do. Not only will it be fun to think of new outfits, it will also be fun to see others idea of the theme. I was thinking that all pictures could be emailed to me and I would list them in one seperate thread with a poll counter to get votes. That way it would be seperate and anyone could vote. While voting is going on the items would be anonomyous, at the end of the voting period I would add the names of the creators.
> 
> The winner, determined by the total amount of votes at the end of the round would be a Disboutique Sewing Princess and at the end the person with the total highest amount of votes (from all rounds praticipated on) will be the Disboutiquer Sewing Queen. (A cool graphic could be made up - I can't do that however...)
> 
> I was thinking that the timeline could go like this:
> Monday - announce theme for week
> Following Monday (deadline 9:00pm EST) - submit picture for posting(judging)
> Friday - annouce winner of week.
> 
> That way each person gets a whole week (Mon-Mon) for sewing. And you can pick and choose which week you want to join.
> 
> Sooo..anyone want to play??



Cool idea.  I am not sure I have the time to participate but would be fun to watch.


----------



## tmh0206

princesskayla said:


> I have an idea in honor of Project Runway. Let's do a Disboutiquer Runway. We can have 8 "rounds" that are purely volunteer. Each round will have a different theme with rules that have to be followed: ie one hand appliqued pieace or using minnie dots. The idea is not really to get prizes but to have something fun, creative and inspiring to do. Not only will it be fun to think of new outfits, it will also be fun to see others idea of the theme. I was thinking that all pictures could be emailed to me and I would list them in one seperate thread with a poll counter to get votes. That way it would be seperate and anyone could vote. While voting is going on the items would be anonomyous, at the end of the voting period I would add the names of the creators.
> 
> The winner, determined by the total amount of votes at the end of the round would be a Disboutique Sewing Princess and at the end the person with the total highest amount of votes (from all rounds praticipated on) will be the Disboutiquer Sewing Queen. (A cool graphic could be made up - I can't do that however...)
> 
> I was thinking that the timeline could go like this:
> Monday - announce theme for week
> Following Monday (deadline 9:00pm EST) - submit picture for posting(judging)
> Friday - annouce winner of week.
> 
> That way each person gets a whole week (Mon-Mon) for sewing. And you can pick and choose which week you want to join.
> 
> Sooo..anyone want to play??



that sounds like fun!!! not sure I could participate every week but I sure can vote


----------



## kha100399

I'm back for help again! I read ever post, but after we get this machine figured out, hopefully I will be able to comment more often. Hopefully you remember, I asked a few weeks back about the PE770, I am in NC, the machine is in GA with my mom, who was been sewing for 20 plus years, but it just having a lot of trouble getting going with this. She isn't computer saavy, so I'm in trying to find advice for her. If you have the time please see this photo, and let me know what you think is going on, I'd greatly appreciate it.

thank you!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Okay I hacked the Rosetta pattern.  I bought the pattern, made the pattern and then I wanted to try a few things differently.  Second attempt is a little of this and a little of that all thrown together.





Wanted a zipper.






Changed the pockets around.





I like the results.  It is larger then I normally carry but I also usually have it stuffed full, maybe this will help.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## tricia

kha100399 said:


> I'm back for help again! I read ever post, but after we get this machine figured out, hopefully I will be able to comment more often. Hopefully you remember, I asked a few weeks back about the PE770, I am in NC, the machine is in GA with my mom, who was been sewing for 20 plus years, but it just having a lot of trouble getting going with this. She isn't computer saavy, so I'm in trying to find advice for her. If you have the time please see this photo, and let me know what you think is going on, I'd greatly appreciate it.
> 
> thank you!



This looks like your bobbin thread is showing thru.  I just had that the other day when I ran out of the bobbin thread that I would used to use and tried another one that I had picked up.  I was not impressed.  I proceeded to wind a bobbin with the same thread as the top thread and that fixed my problem.  

I think that if the bobbin thread and the top thread are different weights, or quality, this could happen.  I think....

Or, it could be a tension issue, and I won't even touch that on my machine cause it scares me.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Yeah this is my 200th post.
Kirsten came.  I am sorry to shout but I am soooo excited.  There was lots of crying.  Bad stories about a child with scissors and nail polish and ugly clothes.  I could not understand everything but I finally got her calmed down after she saw my finished new purse.  She liked playing in all of the fabric and we are talking about "pretty" outfits now.  No more ugly clothes for her.  

I have not mentioned that she will probably need a visit to the hospital yet.  Having ones head replaced does sound painful.  But she likes her new home much better then her old one.  I think we are going to be good friends.


----------



## Piper

lynnanddbyz said:


> Yeah this is my 200th post.
> Kirsten came.  I am sorry to shout but I am soooo excited.  There was lots of crying.  Bad stories about a child with scissors and nail polish and ugly clothes.  I could not understand everything but I finally got her calmed down after she saw my finished new purse.  She liked playing in all of the fabric and we are talking about "pretty" outfits now.  No more ugly clothes for her.
> 
> I have not mentioned that she will probably need a visit to the hospital yet.  Having ones head replaced does sound painful.  But she likes her new home much better then her old one.  I think we are going to be good friends.



I am certainly glad that she has a new home.  Her last one sounds like a nightmare!


----------



## livndisney

lynnanddbyz said:


> Yeah this is my 200th post.
> Kirsten came.  I am sorry to shout but I am soooo excited.  There was lots of crying.  Bad stories about a child with scissors and nail polish and ugly clothes.  I could not understand everything but I finally got her calmed down after she saw my finished new purse.  She liked playing in all of the fabric and we are talking about "pretty" outfits now.  No more ugly clothes for her.
> 
> I have not mentioned that she will probably need a visit to the hospital yet.  Having ones head replaced does sound painful.  But she likes her new home much better then her old one.  I think we are going to be good friends.



Welcome Home Kirsten!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kha100399

tricia said:


> This looks like your bobbin thread is showing thru.  I just had that the other day when I ran out of the bobbin thread that I would used to use and tried another one that I had picked up.  I was not impressed.  I proceeded to wind a bobbin with the same thread as the top thread and that fixed my problem.
> 
> I think that if the bobbin thread and the top thread are different weights, or quality, this could happen.  I think....
> 
> Or, it could be a tension issue, and I won't even touch that on my machine cause it scares me.



The machine was purchased from eBay, and came with a box of prewound bobbins, I contacted the previous owner and she said she used then without this issue. So frustrated! Appreciate your response


----------



## Meshell2002

it looks like you need tighter bottom tension and looser top tension....i'm not familar with your machine....perhaps there is a way to reset it to orignal tension settings? i'm sure someone on here with your machine can tell you.

most of the machines have the tension preset....but on smaller designs i always have to manually adjust tension to get the least "peak thru" of the bobbin thread. or I cheat and use the same color top and bottom

most of the time the bottom thread is white 40 wt rayon. embroidery thread is usually 40-60 wt....home embroider thread is usually 40.....the white rayon is cheaper....and tends to stretch more than poly so you have less chance of breaks in the middle of your design.

Ladies....I'm 5 pages or so behind on quoting and I had a bunch all ready to post and lost it....love it all!  When I finish my friday chores I will come back and post a pic or two....gotta go make pizza crust and clean kitchen (in that order) and then I'll be back later!

Welcome Kirsten!


----------



## PrinceCharmingsMom

thinking the runway game might be fun...would love to see what themes there are..i have a boy..but love to sew...hope we get to play..we have a trip coming up in oct and start our weekly trips in Sept would be fun to make some new things...


----------



## jessica52877

Blyssfull - You are talented enough to participate!!

kaa100339 - Coud possibly it wasn't stablized enough. What kind of stablizer was used? Sometimes if my thread doesn't come off the spool nicely then it will tug at the bobbin thread also or if bobbin is almost empty it will tug at the top threads.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

We leave tomorrow for vacation for a week.  No Disney just visiting with family.  But I could not leave Kirsten in her ugly clothes so I had to make her something quickly.  So here is her first shirt.  It will have to do until we get back.  I see lots of sewing in my future.  Cute, frilly, and ruffles words I do not normally get to use.


----------



## love to stitch

lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay I hacked the Rosetta pattern.  I bought the pattern, made the pattern and then I wanted to try a few things differently.  Second attempt is a little of this and a little of that all thrown together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted a zipper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed the pockets around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the results.  It is larger then I normally carry but I also usually have it stuffed full, maybe this will help.  Thanks for looking.



That is a very pretty bag.



lynnanddbyz said:


> We leave tomorrow for vacation for a week.  No Disney just visiting with family.  But I could not leave Kirsten in her ugly clothes so I had to make her something quickly.  So here is her first shirt.  It will have to do until we get back.  I see lots of sewing in my future.  Cute, frilly, and ruffles words I do not normally get to use.



Kirsten's shirt is very cute.


----------



## RMAMom

kha100399 said:


> I'm back for help again! I read ever post, but after we get this machine figured out, hopefully I will be able to comment more often. Hopefully you remember, I asked a few weeks back about the PE770, I am in NC, the machine is in GA with my mom, who was been sewing for 20 plus years, but it just having a lot of trouble getting going with this. She isn't computer saavy, so I'm in trying to find advice for her. If you have the time please see this photo, and let me know what you think is going on, I'd greatly appreciate it.
> 
> thank you!



This is what my PE770 does when I try to use pre-wound bobbins. I have tried twice and both times I had to take it in to be corrected. I will only wind my own bobbins with bobbin thread from Brother. It's just not worth the aggravation.

Lynn - I love the rosetta with the zipper! Nicely done!


----------



## Granna4679

DMGeurts said:


> LOL - Yay!!!  WHich ones are you getting???
> 
> 
> 
> I drove over it today - does that count?  If I was to go out there and take pictures, I think my neighbors would think me more insane than they already do.
> 
> Thank you.    I am just so happy it's finished.  Now, if he would just finish the sheetrock on the inside of the house where all the windows were replaced - then I'd be happy.  It's really sad when you're so used to it that you don't notice anymore.  LOL
> 
> I hope so - but it will probably compound her sadness for a while, just knowing that he is missing it.  There will probably be a lot of mixed feelings for her...
> 
> 
> D~



Well, as of right now....Mia DGD6(who already has the 2008 Mia doll) wants Kit because she looks like her BFF Iris.  She said she is going to change her name to Iris.  Wendy DGD3 doesn't have a doll yet and I have tried and tried to talk her into a Bitty Baby but to no avail.  She wants to get Molly because Molly looks like her and because she said "I am a big girl now so I need a 'big girl' doll."  So for now, that is the 2 they have decided on.  We will see if that changes when they get to the store.  

And yes...I suppose your townspeople would think it strange if you stood there and took pictures of a crosswalk   but it would be fun to see.

The house is beautiful.  That would be my dream to take an older house and remodel it.  My husband would love to also.  He is pretty handy with a hammer but needs some inspiration to get him going.  If you find older houses that need repair in Houston though, you tend to be in a "not so great" neighborhood.

And I agree....the baby may compound her sadness (I know it will) but hopefully with skype and internet...she can share him in real time.  He is the one I feel for....not getting to hold him and love on him 



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished two more for Chef Mickey and Magic Kingdom on our first day. I couldn't just do a simple sweet, I had to make it hard on myself! That is 6 in the past week!  I will have 12 more after our trip to Colorado.
> 
> DD5 I put tulle between the layers to make it puff out more.
> 
> And this is what happens when you ask DD2 to take too many pictures



OMG...this picture is precious!!  My DGD3 does that same pose...it melts my heart ( she usually gets whatever she wants after that).



aboveH20 said:


> I'm so glad your daughter got tired of modeling, the photo is great!
> 
> 
> 
> SO frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> arrrrgggghhhhh!!!! is right. I worked on my BG shirts today and finally had to walk away when things weren't going according to plan.
> 
> 
> 
> You have her address so you can send her the bill, right?  It'll be the opposite of a Big Give.  Her mailman will wonder why she's getting so many COD letters (do they even do that any more?).



I am trying to save up some money to get that address too....we may be in competition 



billwendy said:


> Such CUTENESS!!!! I love it!!! Great job on the outfits everyone!! I think I need a Disney fix myself!!!



Hey Wendy...been missing you around.  I need a Disney fix too!!



VBAndrea said:


> This explains a lot.  The pieces are all starting to fall into place now.







lynnanddbyz said:


> Yeah this is my 200th post.
> Kirsten came.  I am sorry to shout but I am soooo excited.  There was lots of crying.  Bad stories about a child with scissors and nail polish and ugly clothes.  I could not understand everything but I finally got her calmed down after she saw my finished new purse.  She liked playing in all of the fabric and we are talking about "pretty" outfits now.  No more ugly clothes for her.
> 
> I have not mentioned that she will probably need a visit to the hospital yet.  Having ones head replaced does sound painful.  But she likes her new home much better then her old one.  I think we are going to be good friends.



I am so happy Kirsten has a new home!!  She looks happy!

Putting pics on photobucket of what I have been making the last 2 weeks...be right back to post!


----------



## cogero

lynnanddbyz said:


> Yeah this is my 200th post.
> Kirsten came.  I am sorry to shout but I am soooo excited.  There was lots of crying.  Bad stories about a child with scissors and nail polish and ugly clothes.  I could not understand everything but I finally got her calmed down after she saw my finished new purse.  She liked playing in all of the fabric and we are talking about "pretty" outfits now.  No more ugly clothes for her.
> 
> I have not mentioned that she will probably need a visit to the hospital yet.  Having ones head replaced does sound painful.  But she likes her new home much better then her old one.  I think we are going to be good friends.



Poor Poor Kristen I am sure she will be happier in her new home.

Finished 3 more pairs of shorts. Going to try and finish the 4 more pairs I have cut out tonite and then work on the shirts.

I think I am going to try and stay up late tonight to sew.

We are heading to the sensory gym as soon as J is done with speech.

Oh and the Project Runway idea is so cool.


----------



## Granna4679

Ok...have to share these.  Lots of work and ruffles but pretty pleased with them (CAUTION...picture overload again)

Customer birthday dress:





and the back:





And a DW Halloween dress (this one will have some major twirl factor in it...144" across the bottom):









and better views of the panels...









I am headed to my daughter's to do baby room reveal....I will post those when I get back on Sunday....soooo excited!!


----------



## cogero

Anita I want that halloween dress for me I love it.

Gorgeous work.


----------



## tricia

Granna4679 said:


> Ok...have to share these.  Lots of work and ruffles but pretty pleased with them (CAUTION...picture overload again)
> 
> Customer birthday dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a DW Halloween dress (this one will have some major twirl factor in it...144" across the bottom):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am headed to my daughter's to do baby room reveal....I will post those when I get back on Sunday....soooo excited!!



Beautiful.   Love the Halloween, those appliques are really cute.



cogero said:


> Anita I want that halloween dress for me I love it.
> 
> Gorgeous work.



Make a stripwork skirt for yourself.  I have one and wear it to work every Halloween.


----------



## sheridee32

Love everything that has been pposted we got back from the coast sunday night and still dont have any energy have so many things to get done. I need a Dinsey fix too. I think we are going in October to see my daughter so I will get it then we are going to food and wine just have to see who I want to see at the concerts not doing any shows in October that I know of so wont be rushed to get back. Just hope its not like the spring trip and everyone is healthy.


----------



## dianemom2

kha100399 said:


> I'm back for help again! I read ever post, but after we get this machine figured out, hopefully I will be able to comment more often. Hopefully you remember, I asked a few weeks back about the PE770, I am in NC, the machine is in GA with my mom, who was been sewing for 20 plus years, but it just having a lot of trouble getting going with this. She isn't computer saavy, so I'm in trying to find advice for her. If you have the time please see this photo, and let me know what you think is going on, I'd greatly appreciate it.
> 
> thank you!



Did you use the right kind of stabilizer?  It might also bee the tension or the thread.  Did you use embroidery thread?  You might also try loosening the top thread tension.



Granna4679 said:


> Ok...have to share these.  Lots of work and ruffles but pretty pleased with them (CAUTION...picture overload again)
> 
> Customer birthday dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a DW Halloween dress (this one will have some major twirl factor in it...144" across the bottom):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and better views of the panels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am headed to my daughter's to do baby room reveal....I will post those when I get back on Sunday....soooo excited!!



I love the Halloween dress!  I think it is so cute and I am sure that the birthday girl is going to adore that special dress!


----------



## Meshell2002

Anita the 2 dresses are adorable! 

I'm done making pizza dough so here is the Rapunzel I've been talking about. The slippery fabric has just driven me 

See how she fits in it now with no length growth room...its already mid calf!

Do you guys think if I added a lace trimmed ruffle (of the purple) to the bottom it would look ok to add some length? at least it would take out my puckered hand-sewn hem....(this is imitation silk and if you remove stitches it leaves holes....don't ask me how I know this  )

Its CarlaC's portrait peasant over stripwork jumper (the jumper is a size larger so that DD can put it on without my help)


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

Meshell2002 said:


> Anita the 2 dresses are adorable!
> 
> I'm done making pizza dough so here is the Rapunzel I've been talking about. The slippery fabric has just driven me
> 
> See how she fits in it now with no length growth room...its already mid calf!
> 
> Do you guys think if I added a lace trimmed ruffle (of the purple) to the bottom it would look ok to add some length? at least it would take out my puckered hand-sewn hem....(this is imitation silk and if you remove stitches it leaves holes....don't ask me how I know this  )
> 
> Its CarlaC's portrait peasant over stripwork jumper (the jumper is a size larger so that DD can put it on without my help)



This is sooo adorable!! Great job!  I am in the process of finishing my daughter's Rapunzel dress too!  It has been so difficult working with the shiny fabric, but it sure helps make the look!  I guess that is the price we pay to make our little ones happy!!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*JOANN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


opened today in town so I had to stop in a visit! as did about 100 other people at the time! so nice,big and so much stuff,we have a Hancocks but it has been in the same lil corner store for over 20 years I bet. needs updates,smart employee's and more choices! 
  only think i didn't see at Joann that I would of liked to was deocrative binding,they have lots of colors/sizes but none with 'stuff' on them. only saw on dotted binding near the quilting fabrics.
 they had Simplicity patterns for $1.99 so i looked but only found 2 i wanted today...this one for Elli,to make for her and for her to learn on when she's wants to learn. I will have to extend it since she's a 6/8 around but needs a 10 for most lengths. but will be good for all 5 dgd's,should be versatile with fabric combos too! 






 and this is my fave! have seen the know dresses posted here and LOVE them but thought it was an online only pattern,so i was thrilled ot find this...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I can't wiat till JOANN hads been open long enough to have remnents! 
 I saw soem disney fabric,but not alot,some mickey,princess,cars i think. a really pretty princess one with pink hearts all over,not sure if i have seen it before,but i am on a TIGHT budget,lower hours for summer than in school year with pre-k,so will knock the doors off the store when i get my 1st 40 hr. check in a month,they chanegd to GA lottery Pre-k,took off 20 days form calender and added 2 kids to each class so now witll start aug.29th { 3 weeks after county/city schools} and have 22 kids instead of 20...sorry to go on and on...
 on and does anyone have a link to a tutorial for a bubble skirt,i saw a few when i did a search but they were just folded over fabric with a casing for elastic. i want the one where you have the 'under'layer shorter than the 'outer-poofier' layer...i need pix and math and 
gonna recheck the 1st page bookmarks in case i missed the bubble skirt...*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

princesskayla said:


> Are you in Gainesville, by any chance??


yes i am!!!!!
 do you know g'ville...homeof the red elephants! ???


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Today's projects...I don't normally have week days off, so this was a treat for me to just sew without guilt thinking I should be doing housework or something...I'll do that tomorrow!  These are the last of what I wanted to make for Rebecca's summer playclothes.  The rest were things I made for the cruise.  She picked out all the fabrics, including the wild butterfly skirt I showed yesterday.  I figure if she picks, then she's more apt to wear them, lol.  The shirts came from Walmart, I think I caught them when they first stocked in the spring because I got one in every color plus several white ones.  I'm never that lucky!  The embroidery all came from SWAK.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

jessica52877 said:


> We did this on another board a few years ago. It was alot of fun. Each week there was a theme. The only one I can remember right now is Minnie dot and then we just all posted pictures at a certain time each week that most of us could be online. It was alot of fun. I would love to join in if I can find the time. This kind of makes me find the time to add something new that I wouldn't normally make just because I don't have the time ever!
> 
> 
> 
> That bag looks cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there one opening in Gainesville? If so do you kind of know where abouts? I never go to Gainesville but hubby works there and he is a good fabric shopper for me.


*yes it's on Dawsonville Hwy. beside ALDI's which is also new.*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

lynnanddbyz said:


> Yeah this is my 200th post.
> Kirsten came.  I am sorry to shout but I am soooo excited.  There was lots of crying.  Bad stories about a child with scissors and nail polish and ugly clothes.  I could not understand everything but I finally got her calmed down after she saw my finished new purse.  She liked playing in all of the fabric and we are talking about "pretty" outfits now.  No more ugly clothes for her.
> 
> I have not mentioned that she will probably need a visit to the hospital yet.  Having ones head replaced does sound painful.  But she likes her new home much better then her old one.  I think we are going to be good friends.


*NICE! can't wait to see her all dolled up in her new threads! puns inteended! but I just couldn't replace her head,i know it sounds crazy but even though she was ill treated the lil girl may have truely loved her and thought she was doing her a new hairdo! lol...i was bad about that as a kid! anywas she's so lucky to have a new mommie! *


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

granna4679 said:


> ok...have to share these.  Lots of work and ruffles but pretty pleased with them (caution...picture overload again)
> 
> customer birthday dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a dw halloween dress (this one will have some major twirl factor in it...144" across the bottom):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and better views of the panels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am headed to my daughter's to do baby room reveal....i will post those when i get back on sunday....soooo excited!!


*amazing!!!!*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Meshell2002 said:


> Anita the 2 dresses are adorable!
> 
> I'm done making pizza dough so here is the Rapunzel I've been talking about. The slippery fabric has just driven me
> 
> See how she fits in it now with no length growth room...its already mid calf!
> 
> Do you guys think if I added a lace trimmed ruffle (of the purple) to the bottom it would look ok to add some length? at least it would take out my puckered hand-sewn hem....(this is imitation silk and if you remove stitches it leaves holes....don't ask me how I know this  )
> 
> Its CarlaC's portrait peasant over stripwork jumper (the jumper is a size larger so that DD can put it on without my help)


*that is sooo pretty! she's the cutest repunzel too! *


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Today's projects...I don't normally have week days off, so this was a treat for me to just sew without guilt thinking I should be doing housework or something...I'll do that tomorrow!  These are the last of what I wanted to make for Rebecca's summer playclothes.  The rest were things I made for the cruise.  She picked out all the fabrics, including the wild butterfly skirt I showed yesterday.  I figure if she picks, then she's more apt to wear them, lol.  The shirts came from Walmart, I think I caught them when they first stocked in the spring because I got one in every color plus several white ones.  I'm never that lucky!  The embroidery all came from SWAK.


*i LOVE thhose skirt fabrics!!!! *


----------



## Fruto76

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Today's projects...I don't normally have week days off, so this was a treat for me to just sew without guilt thinking I should be doing housework or something...I'll do that tomorrow!  These are the last of what I wanted to make for Rebecca's summer playclothes.  The rest were things I made for the cruise.  She picked out all the fabrics, including the wild butterfly skirt I showed yesterday.  I figure if she picks, then she's more apt to wear them, lol.  The shirts came from Walmart, I think I caught them when they first stocked in the spring because I got one in every color plus several white ones.  I'm never that lucky!  The embroidery all came from SWAK.


So cute! I love the crown fabric...is it sparkly? 



lynnanddbyz said:


> We leave tomorrow for vacation for a week.  No Disney just visiting with family.  But I could not leave Kirsten in her ugly clothes so I had to make her something quickly.  So here is her first shirt.  It will have to do until we get back.  I see lots of sewing in my future.  Cute, frilly, and ruffles words I do not normally get to use.


 Kirsten looks happier already! I love her new shirt! 



Granna4679 said:


> Ok...have to share these.  Lots of work and ruffles but pretty pleased with them (CAUTION...picture overload again)
> 
> Customer birthday dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a DW Halloween dress (this one will have some major twirl factor in it...144" across the bottom):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and better views of the panels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am headed to my daughter's to do baby room reveal....I will post those when I get back on Sunday....soooo excited!!


 Beautiful job on both dresses! I _so_ want to try a feliz. Maybe I'll muster up the courage soon and try one. 


Meshell2002 said:


> Anita the 2 dresses are adorable!
> 
> I'm done making pizza dough so here is the Rapunzel I've been talking about. The slippery fabric has just driven me
> 
> See how she fits in it now with no length growth room...its already mid calf!
> 
> Do you guys think if I added a lace trimmed ruffle (of the purple) to the bottom it would look ok to add some length? at least it would take out my puckered hand-sewn hem....(this is imitation silk and if you remove stitches it leaves holes....don't ask me how I know this  )
> 
> Its CarlaC's portrait peasant over stripwork jumper (the jumper is a size larger so that DD can put it on without my help)


This is beautiful! I think you could add a ruffle to the bottom for length. Or  maybe make a slip/pettiskirt to go under that will add another layer just a bit longer . I think your little angel is happy as can be with it and she looks stunning in the purple. Oh, I  the matching avatar!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Granna4679 said:


> Ok...have to share these.  Lots of work and ruffles but pretty pleased with them (CAUTION...picture overload again)
> 
> Customer birthday dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a DW Halloween dress (this one will have some major twirl factor in it...144" across the bottom):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and better views of the panels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am headed to my daughter's to do baby room reveal....I will post those when I get back on Sunday....soooo excited!!



Anita, I love it when you picture overload!!  I love your work!!   I just bought the same cupcake fabric for a birthday outfit for Annabella.  I'd probably be better off sending you the fabric to work your magic.  I shouldn't even be thinking about sewing right now actually, but I've really had my heart set on making her something cute for her birthday.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Today's projects...I don't normally have week days off, so this was a treat for me to just sew without guilt thinking I should be doing housework or something...I'll do that tomorrow!  These are the last of what I wanted to make for Rebecca's summer playclothes.  The rest were things I made for the cruise.  She picked out all the fabrics, including the wild butterfly skirt I showed yesterday.  I figure if she picks, then she's more apt to wear them, lol.  The shirts came from Walmart, I think I caught them when they first stocked in the spring because I got one in every color plus several white ones.  I'm never that lucky!  The embroidery all came from SWAK.



The outfits are adorable and I love the quotes!



Meshell2002 said:


> Anita the 2 dresses are adorable!
> 
> I'm done making pizza dough so here is the Rapunzel I've been talking about. The slippery fabric has just driven me
> 
> See how she fits in it now with no length growth room...its already mid calf!
> 
> Do you guys think if I added a lace trimmed ruffle (of the purple) to the bottom it would look ok to add some length? at least it would take out my puckered hand-sewn hem....(this is imitation silk and if you remove stitches it leaves holes....don't ask me how I know this  )
> 
> Its CarlaC's portrait peasant over stripwork jumper (the jumper is a size larger so that DD can put it on without my help)




OMG!!  So CUTE, your little Rapunzel is a dolly!


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> The mean older lady at my store always crosses out my coupons so that I can't reuse them.  The other ladies never do that.


At my store they take the coupon from you and rip it.  And I dare not stand in line more than once!  I think they might call the police on me if I did that!



SallyfromDE said:


> Cotton? They took a hit this year with a bad harvest. So everything cotton is going up. I work in retail and I'm marking up anything that is cotton.


I guess that explains the rise in prices for flannel.



aboveH20 said:


> Well, how do you explain that my husband went to Ohio State and their mascot is a nut!  At least I got a fruit full of vitamin C.
> 
> It always kills me when there's 3" left on the bolt and they offer it to me for 50% off.  Come on, just_ give _it to me.
> 
> I agree.  I'm still mad at them for raising the price of solid color flannel.


I see you and your husband are two peas in a pod 

I've never ran across only a couple of inches left, but I once told the lady cutting that I would take the perhaps 9 inches left at half price and that's when I got told I wasn't allowed to ask for it.  They had to offer it.  Sometimes they offer it to me, sometimes they don't.  I was very peeved last night that I didn't get offered the extra b/c it was a fabric I could readily use.

And solid flannel is on sale next week -- yes for $3 a yard -- same price as the prints.



princesskayla said:


> I have an idea in honor of Project Runway. Let's do a Disboutiquer Runway. We can have 8 "rounds" that are purely volunteer. Each round will have a different theme with rules that have to be followed: ie one hand appliqued pieace or using minnie dots. The idea is not really to get prizes but to have something fun, creative and inspiring to do. Not only will it be fun to think of new outfits, it will also be fun to see others idea of the theme. I was thinking that all pictures could be emailed to me and I would list them in one seperate thread with a poll counter to get votes. That way it would be seperate and anyone could vote. While voting is going on the items would be anonomyous, at the end of the voting period I would add the names of the creators.
> 
> The winner, determined by the total amount of votes at the end of the round would be a Disboutique Sewing Princess and at the end the person with the total highest amount of votes (from all rounds praticipated on) will be the Disboutiquer Sewing Queen. (A cool graphic could be made up - I can't do that however...)
> 
> I was thinking that the timeline could go like this:
> Monday - announce theme for week
> Following Monday (deadline 9:00pm EST) - submit picture for posting(judging)
> Friday - annouce winner of week.
> 
> That way each person gets a whole week (Mon-Mon) for sewing. And you can pick and choose which week you want to join.
> 
> Sooo..anyone want to play??


I don't watch Project Runway, but I think I get the jist of it.  I'm game!  I don't care so much about the voting -- I think it would just be fun to do.



Blyssfull said:


> Thanks for posting this. The only one I had already expired and I really need some embroidery thread. Just curious: What color do y'all use for faces and flesh outline?
> 
> This sounds like a super cute idea! Although I don't feel like I have the talent to participate ..I would love to see what everyone does and create and put in my vote. You guys are so creative, I think it will be just as much fun to watch.
> 
> Ughh... What a week. I took my car to Autozone to buy windshield wipers and air filter because my hubby isn't a car guy well the guy who changed my air filter there did it incorrectly and it has caused $800 worth of damage which I'm having a heck of a time to get them to pay for. I'm getting ready to call the news station.
> 
> School starts back for us Monday so back to the grind we go which means I need to get my schedule turned around this weekend. Wish me luck.....hehe! Hope everyone gets to enjoy their weekend.


There is a Kona cotton that is a fleshy color only I don't know the name of it.  And for thread I just use whatever matches up best.  I've only hand appliqued faces and think I used a peachy tone, but that was Sulky.  I haven't though about what I would use for Marathon.

You are good enough to participate!!!  Give yourself some credit!  I think it's more about creativity than skilled craftsmanship.

Sorry about your car.  I hate car problems and it's even worse that what is going on with yours could have been avoided.

Does your dd return home soon?




kha100399 said:


> I'm back for help again! I read ever post, but after we get this machine figured out, hopefully I will be able to comment more often. Hopefully you remember, I asked a few weeks back about the PE770, I am in NC, the machine is in GA with my mom, who was been sewing for 20 plus years, but it just having a lot of trouble getting going with this. She isn't computer saavy, so I'm in trying to find advice for her. If you have the time please see this photo, and let me know what you think is going on, I'd greatly appreciate it.
> 
> thank you!


Clean out the bobbin area and check for any little threads or lint, make sure you are installing the bobbin correctly, and make sure you use a cut away stabilizer.  I'd be terrified to mess with tension, but I'm very new to machine embroidery.



lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay I hacked the Rosetta pattern.  I bought the pattern, made the pattern and then I wanted to try a few things differently.  Second attempt is a little of this and a little of that all thrown together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted a zipper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed the pockets around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the results.  It is larger then I normally carry but I also usually have it stuffed full, maybe this will help.  Thanks for looking.


I really like those fabrics!  And I always doctor pockets on things too!  You did a fabulous job!



lynnanddbyz said:


> Yeah this is my 200th post.
> Kirsten came.  I am sorry to shout but I am soooo excited.  There was lots of crying.  Bad stories about a child with scissors and nail polish and ugly clothes.  I could not understand everything but I finally got her calmed down after she saw my finished new purse.  She liked playing in all of the fabric and we are talking about "pretty" outfits now.  No more ugly clothes for her.
> 
> I have not mentioned that she will probably need a visit to the hospital yet.  Having ones head replaced does sound painful.  But she likes her new home much better then her old one.  I think we are going to be good friends.


I'm sure she will be very happy in her new home 



PrinceCharmingsMom said:


> thinking the runway game might be fun...would love to see what themes there are..i have a boy..but love to sew...hope we get to play..we have a trip coming up in oct and start our weekly trips in Sept would be fun to make some new things...


If the theme is something that you couldn't convert to boyish you could always do doll clothes or make something for a Big Give -- Toys For Tots would take the doll clothes.



lynnanddbyz said:


> We leave tomorrow for vacation for a week.  No Disney just visiting with family.  But I could not leave Kirsten in her ugly clothes so I had to make her something quickly.  So here is her first shirt.  It will have to do until we get back.  I see lots of sewing in my future.  Cute, frilly, and ruffles words I do not normally get to use.


She looks happier already -- look at that smile on her face!  Her new shirt is adorable!



Granna4679 said:


> Ok...have to share these.  Lots of work and ruffles but pretty pleased with them (CAUTION...picture overload again)
> 
> Customer birthday dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a DW Halloween dress (this one will have some major twirl factor in it...144" across the bottom):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and better views of the panels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am headed to my daughter's to do baby room reveal....I will post those when I get back on Sunday....soooo excited!!


Both very pretty, but that Halloween dress -- WOW!!!!  I love everything about it -- fabulous appliques, wonderful fabrics -- it's beyond awesome!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Today's projects...I don't normally have week days off, so this was a treat for me to just sew without guilt thinking I should be doing housework or something...I'll do that tomorrow!  These are the last of what I wanted to make for Rebecca's summer playclothes.  The rest were things I made for the cruise.  She picked out all the fabrics, including the wild butterfly skirt I showed yesterday.  I figure if she picks, then she's more apt to wear them, lol.  The shirts came from Walmart, I think I caught them when they first stocked in the spring because I got one in every color plus several white ones.  I'm never that lucky!  The embroidery all came from SWAK.


Very cute!  Those are nice t's too -- I love the girly cut as opposed to boxy t's.


----------



## VBAndrea

Meshell2002 said:


> See how she fits in it now with no length growth room...its already mid calf!
> 
> Do you guys think if I added a lace trimmed ruffle (of the purple) to the bottom it would look ok to add some length? at least it would take out my puckered hand-sewn hem....(this is imitation silk and if you remove stitches it leaves holes....don't ask me how I know this  )
> 
> Its CarlaC's portrait peasant over stripwork jumper (the jumper is a size larger so that DD can put it on without my help)


WOW!!!  I love the bodice!  It is gorgeous!  I think a ruffle or an underskirt would look fine.  Or just leave it as is.


----------



## SallyfromDE

*Alert!!* Simplicity has a Rapunzel pattern out. It is so cute!!!!! It has a head peice with a long yarn braid. 

I wanted to get it since patterns were only $1.99, but I guess since they went in the back for another customer, they weren't willing to help me. There is also a cute pattern that would work for Mulan.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Granna4679 said:


> Ok...have to share these.  Lots of work and ruffles but pretty pleased with them (CAUTION...picture overload again)
> 
> Customer birthday dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a DW Halloween dress (this one will have some major twirl factor in it...144" across the bottom):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and better views of the panels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am headed to my daughter's to do baby room reveal....I will post those when I get back on Sunday....soooo excited!!



I can't decide which one I like better.  They are both beautiful.  Thank you everyone for the comments about Kirsten.  I hope to have lots of fun with girlie clothes and when she does not want them any longer I can always put them on etsy for her.  You know a girl has to have a continuous supply of new clothes.  And thank you for the comments on the rosetta too.  I love it.


----------



## RMAMom

SallyfromDE said:


> *Alert!!* Simplicity has a Rapunzel pattern out. It is so cute!!!!! It has a head peice with a long yarn braid.
> 
> I wanted to get it since patterns were only $1.99, but I guess since they went in the back for another customer, they weren't willing to help me. There is also a cute pattern that would work for Mulan.



I just bought it today, for $1.99 I just couldn't leave it there!


----------



## dianemom2

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Today's projects...I don't normally have week days off, so this was a treat for me to just sew without guilt thinking I should be doing housework or something...I'll do that tomorrow!  These are the last of what I wanted to make for Rebecca's summer playclothes.  The rest were things I made for the cruise.  She picked out all the fabrics, including the wild butterfly skirt I showed yesterday.  I figure if she picks, then she's more apt to wear them, lol.  The shirts came from Walmart, I think I caught them when they first stocked in the spring because I got one in every color plus several white ones.  I'm never that lucky!  The embroidery all came from SWAK.



I love both outfits.  My daughter would love the flip flops with pearls t-shirt.  

The family got my Big Give items so now I can post pictures.  Here are the things that I made:













Mom posted pictures on her pre-trip report.  I was glad to see them wearing the outfits because I had been worried that I made the bloomers too long.


----------



## cogero

Meshell2002 said:


> Anita the 2 dresses are adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> Its CarlaC's portrait peasant over stripwork jumper (the jumper is a size larger so that DD can put it on without my help)



This is super cute



TinkerbelleMom said:


>



I just love these. I love that crown fabric


----------



## kstgelais4

princesskayla said:


> I have an idea in honor of Project Runway. Let's do a Disboutiquer Runway. We can have 8 "rounds" that are purely volunteer. Each round will have a different theme with rules that have to be followed: ie one hand appliqued pieace or using minnie dots. The idea is not really to get prizes but to have something fun, creative and inspiring to do. Not only will it be fun to think of new outfits, it will also be fun to see others idea of the theme. I was thinking that all pictures could be emailed to me and I would list them in one seperate thread with a poll counter to get votes. That way it would be seperate and anyone could vote. While voting is going on the items would be anonomyous, at the end of the voting period I would add the names of the creators.
> 
> The winner, determined by the total amount of votes at the end of the round would be a Disboutique Sewing Princess and at the end the person with the total highest amount of votes (from all rounds praticipated on) will be the Disboutiquer Sewing Queen. (A cool graphic could be made up - I can't do that however...)
> 
> I was thinking that the timeline could go like this:
> Monday - announce theme for week
> Following Monday (deadline 9:00pm EST) - submit picture for posting(judging)
> Friday - annouce winner of week.
> 
> That way each person gets a whole week (Mon-Mon) for sewing. And you can pick and choose which week you want to join.
> 
> Sooo..anyone want to play??


coming out of lurkdom to say i would definitely play! Sounds like fun. On a designer fabric co-op I used to visit, we used to do challenges similar to this idea. It got my creative juices flowing.


----------



## kstgelais4

I thought I would post a couple of the more recent sets I have finished. They have already been posted on FB, so I apologize if some of you are seeing this twice!
Cinderella out of the portrait peasant:









4th of July Big give dresses with shirred back simpy sweets, and a simple skirt for the big sis:












And finally my favorite! Minnie shirred back halter simply sweet top, and a patchwork twirl:


----------



## Blyssfull

jessica52877 said:


> Blyssfull - You are talented enough to participate!!


 Thanks! I appreciate the vote of confidence. 



Granna4679 said:


> Ok...have to share these.  Lots of work and ruffles but pretty pleased with them (CAUTION...picture overload again)
> 
> Customer birthday dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a DW Halloween dress (this one will have some major twirl factor in it...144" across the bottom):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am headed to my daughter's to do baby room reveal....I will post those when I get back on Sunday....soooo excited!!



Those are so cute! I love the festive colors of the Halloween dresses. Can't wait to see the baby stuff. I just love seeing things posted for the little ones. 



Meshell2002 said:


> Do you guys think if I added a lace trimmed ruffle (of the purple) to the bottom it would look ok to add some length? at least it would take out my puckered hand-sewn hem....(this is imitation silk and if you remove stitches it leaves holes....don't ask me how I know this  )
> 
> Its CarlaC's portrait peasant over stripwork jumper (the jumper is a size larger so that DD can put it on without my help)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did such an awesome job on this. The detailed stitching is perfect and so creative. I like the length the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> DISNEYJAZZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> *JOANN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opened today in town so I had to stop in a visit! as did about 100 other people at the time! so nice,big and so much stuff,we have a Hancocks but it has been in the same lil corner store for over 20 years I bet. needs updates,smart employee's and more choices!
> only think i didn't see at Joann that I would of liked to was deocrative binding,they have lots of colors/sizes but none with 'stuff' on them. only saw on dotted binding near the quilting fabrics.
> they had Simplicity patterns for $1.99 so i looked but only found 2 i wanted today...this one for Elli,to make for her and for her to learn on when she's wants to learn. I will have to extend it since she's a 6/8 around but needs a 10 for most lengths. but will be good for all 5 dgd's,should be versatile with fabric combos too!
> 
> 
> and this is my fave! have seen the know dresses posted here and LOVE them but thought it was an online only pattern,so i was thrilled ot find this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wiat till JOANN hads been open long enough to have remnents!
> I saw soem disney fabric,but not alot,some mickey,princess,cars i think. a really pretty princess one with pink hearts all over,not sure if i have seen it before,but i am on a TIGHT budget,lower hours for summer than in school year with pre-k,so will knock the doors off the store when i get my 1st 40 hr. check in a month,they chanegd to GA lottery Pre-k,took off 20 days form calender and added 2 kids to each class so now witll start aug.29th { 3 weeks after county/city schools} and have 22 kids instead of 20...sorry to go on and on...
> on and does anyone have a link to a tutorial for a bubble skirt,i saw a few when i did a search but they were just folded over fabric with a casing for elastic. i want the one where you have the 'under'layer shorter than the 'outer-poofier' layer...i need pix and math and
> gonna recheck the 1st page bookmarks in case i missed the bubble skirt...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to check this store out, especially if they have Mickey Mouse fabric. Sometimes I go through Gainesville on my way to my Western NC.
> 
> 
> 
> TinkerbelleMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today's projects...I don't normally have week days off, so this was a treat for me to just sew without guilt thinking I should be doing housework or something...I'll do that tomorrow!  These are the last of what I wanted to make for Rebecca's summer playclothes.  The rest were things I made for the cruise.  She picked out all the fabrics, including the wild butterfly skirt I showed yesterday.  I figure if she picks, then she's more apt to wear them, lol.  The shirts came from Walmart, I think I caught them when they first stocked in the spring because I got one in every color plus several white ones.  I'm never that lucky!  The embroidery all came from SWAK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Super cute.... I love the princess crown fabric and the ruffle on the flip flop skirt looks really clean and uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> VBAndrea said:
> 
> 
> 
> At my store they take the coupon from you and rip it.  And I dare not stand in line more than once!  I think they might call the police on me if I did that!
> 
> 
> I guess that explains the rise in prices for flannel.
> 
> 
> I see you and your husband are two peas in a pod
> 
> I've never ran across only a couple of inches left, but I once told the lady cutting that I would take the perhaps 9 inches left at half price and that's when I got told I wasn't allowed to ask for it.  They had to offer it.  Sometimes they offer it to me, sometimes they don't.  I was very peeved last night that I didn't get offered the extra b/c it was a fabric I could readily use.
> 
> And solid flannel is on sale next week -- yes for $3 a yard -- same price as the prints.
> 
> 
> I don't watch Project Runway, but I think I get the jist of it.  I'm game!  I don't care so much about the voting -- I think it would just be fun to do.
> 
> 
> There is a Kona cotton that is a fleshy color only I don't know the name of it.  And for thread I just use whatever matches up best.  I've only hand appliqued faces and think I used a peachy tone, but that was Sulky.  I haven't though about what I would use for Marathon.
> 
> You are good enough to participate!!!  Give yourself some credit!  I think it's more about creativity than skilled craftsmanship.
> 
> Sorry about your car.  I hate car problems and it's even worse that what is going on with yours could have been avoided.
> 
> Does your dd return home soon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we should all write letters to your Joann's and tell them to chill out. You would think by now you come in to generate enough business for them that they would give you a break.
> 
> Hannah came home today! I was so excited to get her... All my babies under one roof again makes for a happy mama.  Now she's here I need to get to measuring her so I can REALLY get started on some outfits for her for Disney..I work better under pressure so I always am last minute. I just paid up this week, I'm so excited...it's a little sad. At least you guys understand the excitement.
Click to expand...


----------



## billwendy

Hi Anita - I've been mostly lurking lately and admiring everyones work. I havent been sewing since its been super hot here and my sewing room is the attic  ( :

Sherri  - I absolutely hope you get to go back to FL and visit with all healthy peoples!! That trip was just too much. Im so glad you were there for her though!!

Love the cute outfits again tonight everyone!!

Going tubing on the Delaware tomorrow! Then 4 more work days before our week at the Beach!! Im so excited!

If there is anyone interested in maybe making some cute nemo outfits (2 little kiddos) for our latest Big Give family, please let me know - its the only thing not taken ( :


----------



## NiniMorris

We have added a day to our Disney trip in 55 days and 5 hours!  Now I need a t shirt idea for another day at DHS and Fantasmic.  We are already doing Toy Story and Jake and the Never Land Pirates.  Someone suggested villians...


So, who has villians?  Heather Sue has the one with Maleficent transforming in to the old woman... I know I have seen others, but I am having a total blank brain issue....



Or, if you have other ideas...let me know!

Nini


----------



## scrap_heaven

kstgelais4 said:


> And finally my favorite! Minnie shirred back halter simply sweet top, and a patchwork twirl:



Love everything you created, but I just purchased this pattern.

Talk to me about the shirred back, how do you create this?


----------



## princesskayla

Granna4679 said:


> Ok...have to share these.  Lots of work and ruffles but pretty pleased with them (CAUTION...picture overload again)
> 
> Customer birthday dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am headed to my daughter's to do baby room reveal....I will post those when I get back on Sunday....soooo excited!!



 as always



Meshell2002 said:


>



Very nice - you did a great job with the slippery fabric.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> yes i am!!!!!
> do you know g'ville...homeof the red elephants! ???



When I lived in Georgia I was in Cumming and I worked at Northeast Gerogia Medical Center. I am coming home in a few weeks - you better save some fabric for me! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


>



Very nice! I love ahow the fabric match so well. It looks like they were made for each other. 


Disboutique Runway is a go! I will post the first theme Monday morning. 
Hint: lots of dots


----------



## squirrel

Wow, more beautiful skirts, dresses, t-shirts and short sets posted.

I'm already planning out the next Vida, but I'm not sure if it's too much fabric with prints.  What do you think?  Pink print for the top and bottom pieces, Winnie the Pooh (blue & green) for the back centre panel, stripe for a ruffle on front and back top and straps (might also add as a ruffle on the bottom), green with leaf as side panel.  I plan on appliquing Piglet on the front with a blue background (most likely the same fabric as the Nemo and friends).






Question: Where do you get the Mickey Head Buttons?  I know someone posted a link quite a while ago for the black ones but they were sold in a large package (can't recall exactly how many, but way more than I would ever use).  Is there somewhere else where I can get smaller quantities?  I'm also looking for fish/shell/Nemo buttons for the Vida.  I can't find anything up here.  I'm planning on a trip down to the US next month.


----------



## pattiteach

Hi everyone! I have been following this board for about a year now.  I love everything, and you all have inspired me to get a sewing machine on Mother's day.  Of course I got the brother 6000 that you all like.  My question is I would like to try some applique's, but am wondering what do you set your machine at for the best stich to do this?


----------



## VBAndrea

kstgelais4 said:


> I thought I would post a couple of the more recent sets I have finished. They have already been posted on FB, so I apologize if some of you are seeing this twice!
> Cinderella out of the portrait peasant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4th of July Big give dresses with shirred back simpy sweets, and a simple skirt for the big sis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally my favorite! Minnie shirred back halter simply sweet top, and a patchwork twirl:


Fabulous work on everything!  I love the BG outfits -- the fabric is great ~ I have never seen that particular fabric before.  And I adore your skirt, but I am such a sucker for patchwork twirls that are embellished as I know how much work goes into them.



princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway is a go! I will post the first theme Monday morning.
> Hint: lots of dots


 That figures -- I work all day Monday and I mean all day!!!!  I actually work on Friday too and Wed is doctor day with dh -- icky week for me!  I am still going to participate though even if I have to make something very simple.



squirrel said:


> I'm already planning out the next Vida, but I'm not sure if it's too much fabric with prints.  What do you think?  Pink print for the top and bottom pieces, Winnie the Pooh (blue & green) for the back centre panel, stripe for a ruffle on front and back top and straps (might also add as a ruffle on the bottom), green with leaf as side panel.  I plan on appliquing Piglet on the front with a blue background (most likely the same fabric as the Nemo and friends).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: Where do you get the Mickey Head Buttons?  I know someone posted a link quite a while ago for the black ones but they were sold in a large package (can't recall exactly how many, but way more than I would ever use).  Is there somewhere else where I can get smaller quantities?  I'm also looking for fish/shell/Nemo buttons for the Vida.  I can't find anything up here.  I'm planning on a trip down to the US next month.


I make Vidas with all sorts of print combinations.  IMO, the more prints the better!  

I have found the colored buttons in the scrapbook section at ACMoore or Michaels and the black ones I have seen on etsy.


----------



## DMGeurts

lynnanddbyz said:


> We leave tomorrow for vacation for a week.  No Disney just visiting with family.  But I could not leave Kirsten in her ugly clothes so I had to make her something quickly.  So here is her first shirt.  It will have to do until we get back.  I see lots of sewing in my future.  Cute, frilly, and ruffles words I do not normally get to use.



Adorable - welcome home Kirsten!



Granna4679 said:


> Ok...have to share these.  Lots of work and ruffles but pretty pleased with them (CAUTION...picture overload again)
> 
> Customer birthday dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a DW Halloween dress (this one will have some major twirl factor in it...144" across the bottom):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am headed to my daughter's to do baby room reveal....I will post those when I get back on Sunday....soooo excited!!



Oh WOW!!    These dresses are amazing - as usual - but I am in love with that halloween dress.



Meshell2002 said:


>



This turned out so adorable.  I love the choice of fabrics - they are the perfect colors!  I agree with the person who said that maybe a petti under the skirt would do the trick.  Otherwise, I think that it is just fine how it is.  Your dd looks like she loves it - and that's what truly matters.  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Today's projects...I don't normally have week days off, so this was a treat for me to just sew without guilt thinking I should be doing housework or something...I'll do that tomorrow!  These are the last of what I wanted to make for Rebecca's summer playclothes.  The rest were things I made for the cruise.  She picked out all the fabrics, including the wild butterfly skirt I showed yesterday.  I figure if she picks, then she's more apt to wear them, lol.  The shirts came from Walmart, I think I caught them when they first stocked in the spring because I got one in every color plus several white ones.  I'm never that lucky!  The embroidery all came from SWAK.



Oooh - I just love these!



kstgelais4 said:


> I thought I would post a couple of the more recent sets I have finished. They have already been posted on FB, so I apologize if some of you are seeing this twice!
> Cinderella out of the portrait peasant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4th of July Big give dresses with shirred back simpy sweets, and a simple skirt for the big sis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally my favorite! Minnie shirred back halter simply sweet top, and a patchwork twirl:



All of them are adorable - but I just love the Minnie halter - Waaay cute!  Someday I will learn how to shirr.

Well, today I get to clean....   Well actually it's   We invited our entire town over for "Outdoor movie night".  We have a big screen and a projector.  DH has the screen hanging in our yard, we set up a popcorn stand (I think I am in charge of popcorn - but I haven't officially been asked)...  Of course, there will be the mandatory adult drinks and bonfire for smores.  It should be a lot of fun.  So, I need to clean the house - it shouldn't take long.

I finished my swap outfit for another board I belong to.  I had to redraft a pattern to fit AG...  I am not sure how often I want to do that.  The only good thing is that I never have to do it again with this pattern.    The dress turned out adorable, and considering I had to reconstruct the back to be able to get it on the doll in the first place - it turned out nice.  I still have to put buttons on the back, and decide what accessories I am making with it.  Then I can continue on with Maleficent...  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

That reminds me...

How is everyone's ruffler foot experiment coming along?

I think we've been stuck on the ruffler foot for 3 weeks now?  Should we move on?

D~


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

DMGeurts said:


> That reminds me...
> 
> How is everyone's ruffler foot experiment coming along?
> 
> I think we've been stuck on the ruffler foot for 3 weeks now?  Should we move on?
> 
> D~



I didn't think I was going to get to play along, but with the arrival of BettyAnne and the new ruffler foot I purchased for her, I dit!   And I must say, she seems to be a lady who loves her acessories, this one suited her perfectly.   

And to everyone...Thanks for all the compliments on my new skirt sets.  Yes, the fabric on both has sparkles on it.  As for the perfect ruffles...see above.


----------



## DMGeurts

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I didn't think I was going to get to play along, but with the arrival of BettyAnne and the new ruffler foot I purchased for her, I dit!   And I must say, she seems to be a lady who loves her acessories, this one suited her perfectly.
> 
> And to everyone...Thanks for all the compliments on my new skirt sets.  Yes, the fabric on both has sparkles on it.  As for the perfect ruffles...see above.



I am so happy you are enjoying your sewing on BettyAnne.  Aren't vintage machines that come with strange feet so much fun?

Does anyone have any requests for the next Foot O' the Week?

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

squirrel said:


> Question: Where do you get the Mickey Head Buttons?  I know someone posted a link quite a while ago for the black ones but they were sold in a large package (can't recall exactly how many, but way more than I would ever use).  Is there somewhere else where I can get smaller quantities?  I'm also looking for fish/shell/Nemo buttons for the Vida.  I can't find anything up here.  I'm planning on a trip down to the US next month.



I got mine from a seller on Etsy...Wan something or other.  While his listing said so many of one color, he did give me half white and half black.  He was VERY nice to work with (just had to remember the time difference...he is in Hong Kong.)

Quality was perfect.... and to me they were much nicer than the ones you find at the scrapbookking section.

Found the link..

http://www.etsy.com/listing/6509863...ons&ga_search_type=supplies&ga_facet=supplies

That is a set of 20 for 3.50...I got half black and half white...which is not what his listing is for, but he will break them up for you.  I had intended to get more, but I haven't been able to go ahead with my SteamBoat Willie dresses the way I had intended to...



Nini


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

dianemom2 said:


> I love both outfits.  My daughter would love the flip flops with pearls t-shirt.
> 
> The family got my Big Give items so now I can post pictures.  Here are the things that I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom posted pictures on her pre-trip report.  I was glad to see them wearing the outfits because I had been worried that I made the bloomers too long.


*those are so cute! i love the bloomers,i am schemeing on making some to go with a pillowcase dress { made from a window valance so i guess it's a valance dress, hehe}.  i'm using a pillowcase for them,and  trying to figure out how to use the trim of the case as the ruffle,i guess a casing inside for the elastic? i love doing my own thing but get stumped sometimes so have to dwell on it for a few days till i figure out somehting to try...
*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

kstgelais4 said:


> I thought I would post a couple of the more recent sets I have finished. They have already been posted on FB, so I apologize if some of you are seeing this twice!
> Cinderella out of the portrait peasant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4th of July Big give dresses with shirred back simpy sweets, and a simple skirt for the big sis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally my favorite! Minnie shirred back halter simply sweet top, and a patchwork twirl:


*i love it all!!!!!*


----------



## love to stitch

Granna4679 said:


> Ok...have to share these.  Lots of work and ruffles but pretty pleased with them (CAUTION...picture overload again)
> 
> Customer birthday dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a DW Halloween dress (this one will have some major twirl factor in it...144" across the bottom):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and better views of the panels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am headed to my daughter's to do baby room reveal....I will post those when I get back on Sunday....soooo excited!!



Those dresses are beautiful! Looking forward to pics of the baby room.



Meshell2002 said:


> Anita the 2 dresses are adorable!
> 
> I'm done making pizza dough so here is the Rapunzel I've been talking about. The slippery fabric has just driven me
> 
> See how she fits in it now with no length growth room...its already mid calf!
> 
> Do you guys think if I added a lace trimmed ruffle (of the purple) to the bottom it would look ok to add some length? at least it would take out my puckered hand-sewn hem....(this is imitation silk and if you remove stitches it leaves holes....don't ask me how I know this  )
> 
> Its CarlaC's portrait peasant over stripwork jumper (the jumper is a size larger so that DD can put it on without my help)



The dress and your little princess are adorable.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Today's projects...I don't normally have week days off, so this was a treat for me to just sew without guilt thinking I should be doing housework or something...I'll do that tomorrow!  These are the last of what I wanted to make for Rebecca's summer playclothes.  The rest were things I made for the cruise.  She picked out all the fabrics, including the wild butterfly skirt I showed yesterday.  I figure if she picks, then she's more apt to wear them, lol.  The shirts came from Walmart, I think I caught them when they first stocked in the spring because I got one in every color plus several white ones.  I'm never that lucky!  The embroidery all came from SWAK.



I love both of the outfits, they are so much fun.



dianemom2 said:


> I love both outfits.  My daughter would love the flip flops with pearls t-shirt.
> 
> The family got my Big Give items so now I can post pictures.  Here are the things that I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom posted pictures on her pre-trip report.  I was glad to see them wearing the outfits because I had been worried that I made the bloomers too long.



They are very cute outfits.



kstgelais4 said:


> I thought I would post a couple of the more recent sets I have finished. They have already been posted on FB, so I apologize if some of you are seeing this twice!
> Cinderella out of the portrait peasant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4th of July Big give dresses with shirred back simpy sweets, and a simple skirt for the big sis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally my favorite! Minnie shirred back halter simply sweet top, and a patchwork twirl:



They are all beautiful but I think the Minnie is my favorite too.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

DMGeurts said:


> I am so happy you are enjoying your sewing on BettyAnne.  Aren't vintage machines that come with strange feet so much fun?
> 
> Does anyone have any requests for the next Foot O' the Week?
> 
> D~



I am having fun.  I had posted on FB that I was uninspired too, but that seems to have cured itself.  I don't know that a machine from 1989 is vintage, but it certainly isn't the latest model by any means.  I'm glad that there are still parts available, I still want to get a walking foot and a multi-cord foot.  There isn't a Bernina store near me, but the one I found online isn't too far.  I see a field trip in my future, when the kids go back to school.  I somehow have more fun in that kind of shop when they don't go with me. 

I havent chimed in on the recent AG chatter, but we have a bunch here too.  My mom was an addict, and she got the older two girls hooked, lol.  When she died, her dolls came to live with me.  She had always let them play with them, so the were comfortable moving in with their adopted family.  I'm not even sure how many we have now, but they were always treated with respect, and even after 15 years, the oldest one still looks nice.  I do have one NIB that I saved to give to Rebecca when she's old enough to appreciate it...mom bought her not too long before she got sick.  I think she's Samantha's friend, and has red hair.  I haven't looked at her since we packed up the house 5 years ago.  I know the accessories are in there too, and maybe an outfit or two.  I tried to keep something for Rebecca, who was only 1 at the time, because I know mom would have gotten her a doll of her own, no matter how many we had around the house.  She was doll crazy, and I know she bought these for her own enjoyment.  She always made them matching dresses when she sewed for the girls.  She once said she never had doll clothes growing up, and had a friend who did and was jealous of.  She always made me clothes and diapers for my babydolls, and I never realized how lucky I was.  I  think the next time I run out of ideas, I'm going to make some AG dresses.  I've got Carla's patterns, and enough scraps to dress the whole AG family, that's for sure!


----------



## cogero

I went to Joanns and walmart and Target this morning. My walmarts fabric section was sad this morning LOL

I did get my water soluable stabilizer so I can embroider on a terry beach cover up for Miss C.

Going to relax for a bit and finish some shirts.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

lynnanddbyz said:


> We leave tomorrow for vacation for a week.  No Disney just visiting with family.  But I could not leave Kirsten in her ugly clothes so I had to make her something quickly.  So here is her first shirt.  It will have to do until we get back.  I see lots of sewing in my future.  Cute, frilly, and ruffles words I do not normally get to use.


WElcome Kirsten and I love your shirt!  My dd's Kirsten is always wearing customs!



Granna4679 said:


> Ok...have to share these.  Lots of work and ruffles but pretty pleased with them (CAUTION...picture overload again)
> 
> Customer birthday dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a DW Halloween dress (this one will have some major twirl factor in it...144" across the bottom):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and better views of the panels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am headed to my daughter's to do baby room reveal....I will post those when I get back on Sunday....soooo excited!!



Love them both, but the Halloween one is my favorite!  I love the colors and all the appliques!



Meshell2002 said:


> Anita the 2 dresses are adorable!
> 
> I'm done making pizza dough so here is the Rapunzel I've been talking about.
> 
> Its CarlaC's portrait peasant over stripwork jumper (the jumper is a size larger so that DD can put it on without my help)



You did a great job!  I don't like shiny, slippery material either.  I wonder if you use a walking foot if that would make it easier..???  



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *JOANN
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my fave! have seen the know dresses posted here and LOVE them but thought it was an online only pattern,so i was thrilled ot find this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :*



I have that pattern.  I actually only used the apron and strap part.  I used the simply sweet for the rest.  I want to make the cute bottoms from the pattern one day.  If I use commercial patterns, I stick to simplicity.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Today's projects...I don't normally have week days off, so this was a treat for me to just sew without guilt thinking I should be doing housework or something...I'll do that tomorrow!  These are the last of what I wanted to make for Rebecca's summer playclothes.  The rest were things I made for the cruise.  She picked out all the fabrics, including the wild butterfly skirt I showed yesterday.  I figure if she picks, then she's more apt to wear them, lol.  The shirts came from Walmart, I think I caught them when they first stocked in the spring because I got one in every color plus several white ones.  I'm never that lucky!  The embroidery all came from SWAK.



So cute!  I just saw that crown material at Joanns yesterday...was actually debating on getting it, but I have spent too much money lately on fabric so stuck to my measly $4 purchase of thread,


----------



## mommyof2princesses

dianemom2 said:


> I love both outfits.  My daughter would love the flip flops with pearls t-shirt.
> 
> The family got my Big Give items so now I can post pictures.  Here are the things that I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom posted pictures on her pre-trip report.  I was glad to see them wearing the outfits because I had been worried that I made the bloomers too long.



Saw these on the big give board and they are so cute!



kstgelais4 said:


> I thought I would post a couple of the more recent sets I have finished. They have already been posted on FB, so I apologize if some of you are seeing this twice!
> Cinderella out of the portrait peasant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4th of July Big give dresses with shirred back simpy sweets, and a simple skirt for the big sis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally my favorite! Minnie shirred back halter simply sweet top, and a patchwork twirl:



Love them all, but that last one is still my favorite!  Love the colors and twirl!



princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway is a go! I will post the first theme Monday morning.
> Hint: lots of dots



YEAH!  And I have lots of dots, thanks to Walmarts clearanced fabric!



squirrel said:


> Wow, more beautiful skirts, dresses, t-shirts and short sets posted.
> 
> I'm already planning out the next Vida, but I'm not sure if it's too much fabric with prints.  What do you think?  Pink print for the top and bottom pieces, Winnie the Pooh (blue & green) for the back centre panel, stripe for a ruffle on front and back top and straps (might also add as a ruffle on the bottom), green with leaf as side panel.  I plan on appliquing Piglet on the front with a blue background (most likely the same fabric as the Nemo and friends).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: Where do you get the Mickey Head Buttons?  I know someone posted a link quite a while ago for the black ones but they were sold in a large package (can't recall exactly how many, but way more than I would ever use).  Is there somewhere else where I can get smaller quantities?  I'm also looking for fish/shell/Nemo buttons for the Vida.  I can't find anything up here.  I'm planning on a trip down to the US next month.



I love all the choices you picked out!  I use a lot of different patterns on my vidas too!  That is what they are meant for, right?!?  
I got my mickey buttons at either Michaels or AC moore in the scrapbook section, but I think you can get a better deal on ebay or etsy.


----------



## DMGeurts

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I am having fun.  I had posted on FB that I was uninspired too, but that seems to have cured itself.  I don't know that a machine from 1989 is vintage, but it certainly isn't the latest model by any means.  I'm glad that there are still parts available, I still want to get a walking foot and a multi-cord foot.  There isn't a Bernina store near me, but the one I found online isn't too far.  I see a field trip in my future, when the kids go back to school.  I somehow have more fun in that kind of shop when they don't go with me.
> 
> I havent chimed in on the recent AG chatter, but we have a bunch here too.  My mom was an addict, and she got the older two girls hooked, lol.  When she died, her dolls came to live with me.  She had always let them play with them, so the were comfortable moving in with their adopted family.  I'm not even sure how many we have now, but they were always treated with respect, and even after 15 years, the oldest one still looks nice.  I do have one NIB that I saved to give to Rebecca when she's old enough to appreciate it...mom bought her not too long before she got sick.  I think she's Samantha's friend, and has red hair.  I haven't looked at her since we packed up the house 5 years ago.  I know the accessories are in there too, and maybe an outfit or two.  I tried to keep something for Rebecca, who was only 1 at the time, because I know mom would have gotten her a doll of her own, no matter how many we had around the house.  She was doll crazy, and I know she bought these for her own enjoyment.  She always made them matching dresses when she sewed for the girls.  She once said she never had doll clothes growing up, and had a friend who did and was jealous of.  She always made me clothes and diapers for my babydolls, and I never realized how lucky I was.  I  think the next time I run out of ideas, I'm going to make some AG dresses.  I've got Carla's patterns, and enough scraps to dress the whole AG family, that's for sure!



This is such a wonderful story.  I am so happy that you saved a doll and some of her items for Rebecca - what a wonderful way to give her a piece of your mom - and something she can appreciate and love at the same time.  

AG sewing is so much fun...  I think my girls really enjoy my sewing for them - even though they won't admit it - I know I've said it a thousand times, but I wish  I would have learned to sew earlier in their lives, I missed the boat on so many opportunities...  Oh well, someday (hopefully, at least another decade) I will have grandchildren to spoil...  There will be dollies and outfits galore...  And if they are boys - well, I"ll have to figure out how to sew for Legos.  

OK - so I've been cleaning all day... not just cleaning, but *cleaning* - you know... butter knife to the lime stains around the kitchen faucet...  cleaning out the microwave, fridge...  all the deep down icky stuff that I tend to put off until one day when I can't stand it anymore.  I didn't realize that today was _that_ day when I started.  So, now I just have to wait for DH to get home, so he can help me move the diningroom table into the livingroom, so I can bleach the floors and scrub them.  Then, hopefully tomorrow, I can sew again.  

D~


----------



## aboveH20

SallyfromDE said:


> Project Runway should have a kids and doll version.



I think you should email them and suggest it!  They probalby need new ideas.




SallyfromDE said:


> Cotton? They took a hit this year with a bad harvest. So everything cotton is going up. I work in retail and I'm marking up anything that is cotton.



So that explains "my" flannel prices.



princesskayla said:


> I have an idea in honor of Project Runway. Let's do a Disboutiquer Runway. We can have 8 "rounds" that are purely volunteer. Each round will have a different theme with rules that have to be followed: ie one hand appliqued pieace or using minnie dots. The idea is not really to get prizes but to have something fun, creative and inspiring to do. Not only will it be fun to think of new outfits, it will also be fun to see others idea of the theme. I was thinking that all pictures could be emailed to me and I would list them in one seperate thread with a poll counter to get votes. That way it would be seperate and anyone could vote. While voting is going on the items would be anonomyous, at the end of the voting period I would add the names of the creators.
> 
> That way each person gets a whole week (Mon-Mon) for sewing. And you can pick and choose which week you want to join.
> 
> Sooo..anyone want to play??



I'll play if the competition doesn't get too violent -- or good 



Blyssfull said:


> Ughh... What a week. I took my car to Autozone to buy windshield wipers and air filter because my hubby isn't a car guy well the guy who changed my air filter there did it incorrectly and it has caused $800 worth of damage which I'm having a heck of a time to get them to pay for. I'm getting ready to call the news station.



Yipes!  I hate car issues.



kha100399 said:


> I'm back for help again! I read ever post, but after we get this machine figured out, hopefully I will be able to comment more often. Hopefully you remember, I asked a few weeks back about the PE770, I am in NC, the machine is in GA with my mom, who was been sewing for 20 plus years, but it just having a lot of trouble getting going with this. She isn't computer saavy, so I'm in trying to find advice for her. If you have the time please see this photo, and let me know what you think is going on, I'd greatly appreciate it.
> 
> thank you!



I wish I could offer some help, but it looks like others have come up with some suggestions.  Good luck.



lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay I hacked the Rosetta pattern.  I bought the pattern, made the pattern and then I wanted to try a few things differently.  Second attempt is a little of this and a little of that all thrown together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the results.  It is larger then I normally carry but I also usually have it stuffed full, maybe this will help.  Thanks for looking.



Looks good.  I love your fabric and color choices.



lynnanddbyz said:


> Yeah this is my 200th post.
> Kirsten came.  I am sorry to shout but I am soooo excited.  There was lots of crying.  Bad stories about a child with scissors and nail polish and ugly clothes.  I could not understand everything but I finally got her calmed down after she saw my finished new purse.  She liked playing in all of the fabric and we are talking about "pretty" outfits now.  No more ugly clothes for her.
> 
> I have not mentioned that she will probably need a visit to the hospital yet.  Having ones head replaced does sound painful.  But she likes her new home much better then her old one.  I think we are going to be good friends.



Ugly clothes?!  Head replacement?  How traumatic.  Glad she's in a good home now.



Meshell2002 said:


> . . .



Is it my imagination or do you have a new hairdo?  and face?? 
(your avatar, or course)



lynnanddbyz said:


> We leave tomorrow for vacation for a week.  No Disney just visiting with family.  But I could not leave Kirsten in her ugly clothes so I had to make her something quickly.  So here is her first shirt.  It will have to do until we get back.  I see lots of sewing in my future.  Cute, frilly, and ruffles words I do not normally get to use.



So the addiction begins.

Did your family have to go without dinner so you could sew?  When you get on vacation will you find you've brought unpacked suitcases.  Did you brush your teeth and comb your hair this morning?




Granna4679 said:


> And yes...I suppose your townspeople would think it strange if you stood there and took pictures of a crosswalk but it would be fun to see.



I wonder if they've _already_ seen her do some strange things? 



Granna4679 said:


> And I agree....the baby may compound her sadness (I know it will) but hopefully with skype and internet...she can share him in real time.  He is the one I feel for....not getting to hold him and love on him



Hope the time passes quickly. (Can't imagine it will, but it sounds optimistic to wish it.)





cogero said:


> Finished 3 more pairs of shorts. Going to try and finish the 4 more pairs I have cut out tonite and then work on the shirts.
> 
> I think I am going to try and stay up late tonight to sew.



You continue to be BUSY.  Can you extend your stay so your fellow Disney goers will have enough time to see all your outfits?



Granna4679 said:


> Ok...have to share these.  Lots of work and ruffles but pretty pleased with them (CAUTION...picture overload again)
> 
> Customer birthday dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a DW Halloween dress (this one will have some major twirl factor in it...144" across the bottom):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and better views of the panels...



Beyond wow.  I love all the fabrics you've used and the appliques.  

A   M  A   Z  I  N  G



Meshell2002 said:


> I'm done making pizza dough so here is the Rapunzel I've been talking about. The slippery fabric has just driven me
> 
> See how she fits in it now with no length growth room...its already mid calf!
> 
> Do you guys think if I added a lace trimmed ruffle (of the purple) to the bottom it would look ok to add some length? at least it would take out my puckered hand-sewn hem....(this is imitation silk and if you remove stitches it leaves holes....don't ask me how I know this .)



I don't know much about slippery fabric, but I think/hope you plan would work.

I  the dress and the  wearing it.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*I made the top/dress earlier this week and decided to try to ignore a sinus headache and make the bloomerstoday. the bows are detachable the fabric is from a window valance i have had for years and just love the roses.1st time doing the bloomers,i used a pants pattern i have and added binding to the bottom of the legs & ran elastic thorugh and stitched the ends before i sticthed the side seams.i need to work on somehting funkeir but i just love the vintage roses/victorian looking stuff...so sweet to me...



*


----------



## livndisney

I know someone posted the other day they had found new Cars fabric with Finn McMissile on it. I though they bought it at Walmart. I have been to two Walmart, Joanns and Joanns online and can't find it. (I opened my big mounth and told someone it exsisted so now I NEED it to make her a dress LOL)

Has anyone seen it? If so please tell me where.


----------



## mphalens

livndisney said:


> I know someone posted the other day they had found new Cars fabric with Finn McMissile on it. I though they bought it at Walmart. I have been to two Walmart, Joanns and Joanns online and can't find it. (I opened my big mounth and told someone it exsisted so now I NEED it to make her a dress LOL)
> 
> Has anyone seen it? If so please tell me where.





DizMommy posted it (I think) but I'm not 100% on it having Finn McMissile on it... I did post ASKING if it did and how much the 2nd cut had cost (and you were right - it was from WAlmart)...
I think she's pretty busy though ... Havent seen an answer yet


----------



## dianemom2

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I made the top/dress earlier this week and decided to try to ignore a sinus headache and make the bloomerstoday. the bows are detachable the fabric is from a window valance i have had for years and just love the roses.1st time doing the bloomers,i used a pants pattern i have and added binding to the bottom of the legs & ran elastic thorugh and stitched the ends before i sticthed the side seams.i need to work on somehting funkeir but i just love the vintage roses/victorian looking stuff...so sweet to me...
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's adorable.  I love how you re-purpose things.  I wish I was better at doing that!  You made the bloomers the same way I made them for the Big Give but I did rainbow ribbon because the little girl loved rainbows.


----------



## Blyssfull

*FYI*: I received my Joann's paper today for the upcoming sale and they have basic Cricut machines for $59.99


----------



## branmuffin

Granna4679 said:


> Ok...have to share these.  Lots of work and ruffles but pretty pleased with them (CAUTION...picture overload again)
> 
> Customer birthday dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a DW Halloween dress (this one will have some major twirl factor in it...144" across the bottom):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and better views of the panels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am headed to my daughter's to do baby room reveal....I will post those when I get back on Sunday....soooo excited!!



I  these dresses! Especially the Halloween one. Gorgeous!



Meshell2002 said:


> Anita the 2 dresses are adorable!
> 
> I'm done making pizza dough so here is the Rapunzel I've been talking about. The slippery fabric has just driven me
> 
> See how she fits in it now with no length growth room...its already mid calf!
> 
> Do you guys think if I added a lace trimmed ruffle (of the purple) to the bottom it would look ok to add some length? at least it would take out my puckered hand-sewn hem....(this is imitation silk and if you remove stitches it leaves holes....don't ask me how I know this  )
> 
> Its CarlaC's portrait peasant over stripwork jumper (the jumper is a size larger so that DD can put it on without my help)



Your Rapunzel dress is so cute. There have been so many great versions! I am working on one for my DD5 for our Sept. trip, but it hasn't gone well so far. I think I may just have to stick with the simply sweet and embellish it with Rapunzel colors and stuff. Your DD is so cute and looks very happy with her dress!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Today's projects...I don't normally have week days off, so this was a treat for me to just sew without guilt thinking I should be doing housework or something...I'll do that tomorrow!  These are the last of what I wanted to make for Rebecca's summer playclothes.  The rest were things I made for the cruise.  She picked out all the fabrics, including the wild butterfly skirt I showed yesterday.  I figure if she picks, then she's more apt to wear them, lol.  The shirts came from Walmart, I think I caught them when they first stocked in the spring because I got one in every color plus several white ones.  I'm never that lucky!  The embroidery all came from SWAK.



Nanci, I love everything you make! Your skirt sets are so cute. Love 'em!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Oneof my co-workers is taking her DGD to MK for the very first time this week.  I made these for her...it will be a surprise, she didn't ask, but she's one of those people who always does nice things for others, so now its my turn to give back.




I decided to take a peek in the AG box that's just been sitting on the bottom shelf of my cutting table for years...Meet Nellie!  My middle DD came in as I was doing it, and remembered us putting her away for Rebecca, she was just as excited as I was about seeing her, lol.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hadnt saved any outfits, Savannah said she didn't think there were any unopened clothes boxes at the time, so that makes sense.  Here's the accessories, and the basset hound, Grace.  That actually belongs to Kit, I don't know why it didn't go with the rest of her things, she's one of Savannah's dolls, except maybe we we decided to keep her for Rebecca because the big girls already had pets for their dolls.


----------



## VBAndrea

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I made the top/dress earlier this week and decided to try to ignore a sinus headache and make the bloomerstoday. the bows are detachable the fabric is from a window valance i have had for years and just love the roses.1st time doing the bloomers,i used a pants pattern i have and added binding to the bottom of the legs & ran elastic thorugh and stitched the ends before i sticthed the side seams.i need to work on somehting funkeir but i just love the vintage roses/victorian looking stuff...so sweet to me...
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is so sweet -- it has a very romantic flair to it.




mphalens said:


> DizMommy posted it (I think) but I'm not 100% on it having Finn McMissile on it... I did post ASKING if it did and how much the 2nd cut had cost (and you were right - it was from WAlmart)...
> I think she's pretty busy though ... Havent seen an answer yet


Hey!  Has captivity improved since your cousins arrived?



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Oneof my co-workers is taking her DGD to MK for the very first time this week.  I made these for her...it will be a surprise, she didn't ask, but she's one of those people who always does nice things for others, so now its my turn to give back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to take a peek in the AG box that's just been sitting on the bottom shelf of my cutting table for years...Meet Nellie!  My middle DD came in as I was doing it, and remembered us putting her away for Rebecca, she was just as excited as I was about seeing her, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadnt saved any outfits, Savannah said she didn't think there were any unopened clothes boxes at the time, so that makes sense.  Here's the accessories, and the basset hound, Grace.  That actually belongs to Kit, I don't know why it didn't go with the rest of her things, she's one of Savannah's dolls, except maybe we we decided to keep her for Rebecca because the big girls already had pets for their dolls.


I love the little Minnie outfit and that is sooooo kind of you to do something for your co-worker.  I love random acts of kindness ~ I love seeing others do something so special for someone else.  I am sure the outfit will be very much appreciated.

The doll is gorgeous -- I love her hair!  I think she is itching to have some clothes made for her!

I need to get busy -- I finished embellishing some jeans for dd this morning and now want to embroider a couple of different long sleeve shirts to coordinate.  The jeans are light in color so I did pink, blue and white on them with some ribbons.  Of course, it will be too hot to wear them until Oct or Nov, but I still want a completed outfit.  I also bought a t at Target that I want to applique on to match a skirt I made, need to applique another shirt to go with an Insa, and need to do my BG t's.  Genius is going to be busy tonight and tomorrow!


----------



## aboveH20

Yup.  I *HAD* to go back to SEU because I don't have enough stress in my life.

Thank you jas0202 for the info about the lightning bolt -- I can save text 

QUESTION . . .  
I'm over my head once again.  I can't save a Closed Shape (ie. heart, cross, etc.).  The lightning bolt trick doesn't work.  Hitting the computer with my croc doesn't help (too soft). Pouring ginger ale on the monitor doesn't work (so hot here it keeps asking for more). Any ideas?

 In other news I finished my Big Give shirts, washed them, folded them (see why I'm so stressed?) and am ready to take photos.

Maybe I'll just grab some  , mosquito repellant, and see if anyone's showing a movie in their backyard tonight.  Unless, of course, I could find a place with FREE popcorn.  Score!

 <---- almost too cool for my own good ---->


----------



## pattiteach

pattiteach said:


> Hi everyone! I have been following this board for about a year now.  I love everything, and you all have inspired me to get a sewing machine on Mother's day.  Of course I got the brother 6000 that you all like.  My question is I would like to try some applique's, but am wondering what do you set your machine at for the best stich to do this?



Any ideas? Please help!


----------



## NiniMorris

This past week has been a disaster!

I had 4 dresses ( 2 customs) that were 'sold' but will never happen.  Two of them backed out without so much as a kiss my grits.  The other two were from a 'bogus' buyer.  I knew it was too good to be true!  I really thought the extra money would score tickets to MNSSHP...or help to pay the way to the possible Dis Meet in Jan/Feb.  Oh well!

At least today was a somewhat productive day.  I managed to finish two Rosetta Bags (Minnie Style) for the girls on our trip in September; finished hanging all the window toppers (with thumb tacks); made a curtain (also Minnie Style) to go between the play room and bathroom....(don't ask)...and managed to finish 2 more shirts for our trip.  (only 18 more to go ...plus 4 for the extra day we added...)

I have now decided to sell off the few samples I still have and stop doing custom dresses for a while.  I really have a bad taste in my mouth for some of the customers... I am thinking of taking the business in a different direction, but probably not until after the first of the year.




Whine over!


Lots and lots of beautiful stuff posted...Way TMTQ...but I have to shout out to Anita...beautiful dresses as always.  You are my inspiration...I wish I was your Grand daughter!  (age difference not withstanding!  LOL!)


Now to go get ready for this little storm that has decided to blow in...


Nini


----------



## livndisney

pattiteach said:


> Any ideas? Please help!



Try this:

http://disboutique.blogspot.com/search/label/applique



For some reason the link in the first thread is not working, but this should get you the info you need.


----------



## DMGeurts

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I made the top/dress earlier this week and decided to try to ignore a sinus headache and make the bloomerstoday. the bows are detachable the fabric is from a window valance i have had for years and just love the roses.1st time doing the bloomers,i used a pants pattern i have and added binding to the bottom of the legs & ran elastic thorugh and stitched the ends before i sticthed the side seams.i need to work on somehting funkeir but i just love the vintage roses/victorian looking stuff...so sweet to me...
> 
> 
> 
> *



This is so adorable!  I just love big floral prints like that.  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Oneof my co-workers is taking her DGD to MK for the very first time this week.  I made these for her...it will be a surprise, she didn't ask, but she's one of those people who always does nice things for others, so now its my turn to give back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to take a peek in the AG box that's just been sitting on the bottom shelf of my cutting table for years...Meet Nellie!  My middle DD came in as I was doing it, and remembered us putting her away for Rebecca, she was just as excited as I was about seeing her, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadnt saved any outfits, Savannah said she didn't think there were any unopened clothes boxes at the time, so that makes sense.  Here's the accessories, and the basset hound, Grace.  That actually belongs to Kit, I don't know why it didn't go with the rest of her things, she's one of Savannah's dolls, except maybe we we decided to keep her for Rebecca because the big girls already had pets for their dolls.



Nellie is sooo gorgeous.  I never did get dd Nellie - and I should have - I regret it a bit now.  She is much more rare than Samantha, only because Nellie was only available for 4 years - vs. Samantha's 20+.  So... make sure you hang on to her. 



aboveH20 said:


> Maybe I'll just grab some  , mosquito repellant, and see if anyone's showing a movie in their backyard tonight.  Unless, of course, I could find a place with FREE popcorn.  Score!
> 
> <---- almost too cool for my own good ---->



LOL  You are welcome to come...  Awww shucks - you don't have directions.  

D~


----------



## love to stitch

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I made the top/dress earlier this week and decided to try to ignore a sinus headache and make the bloomerstoday. the bows are detachable the fabric is from a window valance i have had for years and just love the roses.1st time doing the bloomers,i used a pants pattern i have and added binding to the bottom of the legs & ran elastic thorugh and stitched the ends before i sticthed the side seams.i need to work on somehting funkeir but i just love the vintage roses/victorian looking stuff...so sweet to me...
> 
> 
> 
> *



Beautiful outfit!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Oneof my co-workers is taking her DGD to MK for the very first time this week.  I made these for her...it will be a surprise, she didn't ask, but she's one of those people who always does nice things for others, so now its my turn to give back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to take a peek in the AG box that's just been sitting on the bottom shelf of my cutting table for years...Meet Nellie!  My middle DD came in as I was doing it, and remembered us putting her away for Rebecca, she was just as excited as I was about seeing her, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadnt saved any outfits, Savannah said she didn't think there were any unopened clothes boxes at the time, so that makes sense.  Here's the accessories, and the basset hound, Grace.  That actually belongs to Kit, I don't know why it didn't go with the rest of her things, she's one of Savannah's dolls, except maybe we we decided to keep her for Rebecca because the big girls already had pets for their dolls.



Very cute outfit and such a nice thing to do.


----------



## VBAndrea

pattiteach said:


> Any ideas? Please help!


I don't have that machine, but what you need to do is set your machine for a zig zag stitch.  I set the stitch length to almost zero so the stitches are very close together and I vary the width depending on what I am doing.  Start with a zig zag with very low stitch length and then play around with the width on some practice fabric.



aboveH20 said:


> Y
> I'm over my head once again.  I can't save a Closed Shape (ie. heart, cross, etc.).  The lightning bolt trick doesn't work.  Hitting the computer with my croc doesn't help (too soft). Pouring ginger ale on the monitor doesn't work (so hot here it keeps asking for more). Any ideas?
> 
> In other news I finished my Big Give shirts, washed them, folded them (see why I'm so stressed?) and am ready to take photos.
> 
> Maybe I'll just grab some  , mosquito repellant, and see if anyone's showing a movie in their backyard tonight.  Unless, of course, I could find a place with FREE popcorn.  Score!
> 
> <---- almost too cool for my own good ---->


I just bought HeatherSue's set of hearts -- much easier that way!  No lightning bolts to worry about.

I was supposed to start my BG shirts and I came to the computer to load the design to my thumb drive, but instead I'm replying to you!  

Maybe I'll go to the drive in movies with you instead.  Are we allowed cars in D's backyard?  I heard she is serving free popcorn and that will help make up for the cost of the address.  But I did hear it's BYOGA, so quit wasting it on your computer!

NINI:  Sorry, thought I'd grabbed your quote ...  phooey on your customers!  How can someone be a bogus buyer?  Don't they have to pay you before you even start a project?  I keep contemplating an etsy shop and then I hear things like this and it makes me not want to.  I hope you have a better week this coming week.


----------



## Meshell2002

Thanks everyone for the compliements and suggestions on DD rapunzel. The portrait peasant is actually the dress length one....but I mismeasured her length so the jumper is longer....I believe I will wait until early Oct before I try it on her again and will probably end up adding a ruffle and moving the buttons down a bit for her. After that project I think any other princess costumes for this trip are not going to be that slippery/ paper thin fabric...even with the walking foot it made me wish for costume satin! at least that isn't as fragile!

yes I got a new avatar...saw this one and thought it was too cute and different (the belle generic from the dis boards was pretty popular!)

For those of you that have downloaded SEU....where did you download it from?

Everything from the last few pages is beautiful! I can't quote cause this is a quick post but love it all.....I may participate in the runway if the projects go with my trip projects anyway!


----------



## NiniMorris

Bogus Buyer ...  she was only purchasing to resell on her site.  Used my pictures as if they were her own.  Ordered one dress that was pre-made and one custom. She gave me a bogus paypal account, wouldn't answer my requests for additional information.  

This was on Custom Boutique Resell Group.  Evidently they knew her well, she has been banned under several different names.  When she had 'sold' one of my dresses, she finally sent me her paypal address...and it was easy to follow the trail after that.

I guess I really have no control over what someone does with a dress after they purchase it, it was just a bit too creepy for me.  I put a lot of time and work into those dresses...this just kinda sucked the joy out of it.

I have actually had someone buy a dress on the resell site and had sold it to someone else for when they got back from their trip...and they in turn had someone else lined up for the dress when they got back.  That actually made me happy.  There was no attempt to hide what was going on and no one tried to pass it off as their own.  This thing last week was different.  

Sorry...get off my soapbox now...

Nini


----------



## SallyfromDE

pattiteach said:


> Any ideas? Please help!



I meant to answer you before, but I guess I got sidetracked doing something.  You'll do a satin stitch, which is just a zig zag. Do some tests to see how wide you'd like it, then the length, you want it close together, but not so close it won't go anywhere. Glad someone posted you a link. 



Meshell2002 said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliements and suggestions on DD rapunzel. The portrait peasant is actually the dress length one....but I mismeasured her length so the jumper is longer....I believe I will wait until early Oct before I try it on her again and will probably end up adding a ruffle and moving the buttons down a bit for her. After that project I think any other princess costumes for this trip are not going to be that slippery/ paper thin fabric...even with the walking foot it made me wish for costume satin! at least that isn't as fragile!
> 
> yes I got a new avatar...saw this one and thought it was too cute and different (the belle generic from the dis boards was pretty popular!)
> 
> For those of you that have downloaded SEU....where did you download it from?
> 
> Everything from the last few pages is beautiful! I can't quote cause this is a quick post but love it all.....I may participate in the runway if the projects go with my trip projects anyway!



Rapunzels dress isn't long. I think it looks about 3/4. And I can't imagine DD will grow that much. But then you never know in kids these days. I think I'd wait and see. I wonder if some tear away interfacing would help with the fabric?


----------



## cogero

Nini that totally blows.

I finished 3 more outfits today. Only 2 more and the boy is done and then it is just finishing the girl.

Going to go and sew his 2 pairs of shorts and posssibly work on the girls Tiana dress.


----------



## mphalens

Ugh! Still a prisoner - and MIL just sucked all the fun out of a Celtic festival for Phalen, which in turn did the same for me. It's really not her decision if we buy him both cotton candy AND ice cream, especially if we told hi
He could have them... But he's a sad, angry little boy because when he turned around to ask his daddy for ice cream money she told him absolutely not! And then proceeded to poke and prod at him when he was snuggled into my side trying to hide his tears 
Tonight we're celebrating FILs birthday - wish me luck, as soon as it's over I'm packing! We leave tomorrow!!!!

The Project Runway sounds fun, I might participate! 
I found some cute Dalmatian spots fabric at walmart today... 
So ready to go home!!!!


----------



## aboveH20

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Today's projects...I don't normally have week days off, so this was a treat for me to just sew without guilt thinking I should be doing housework or something...I'll do that tomorrow!  These are the last of what I wanted to make for Rebecca's summer playclothes.  The rest were things I made for the cruise.  She picked out all the fabrics, including the wild butterfly skirt I showed yesterday.  I figure if she picks, then she's more apt to wear them, lol.  The shirts came from Walmart, I think I caught them when they first stocked in the spring because I got one in every color plus several white ones.  I'm never that lucky!  The embroidery all came from SWAK.



Beautiful.  I really, really like the skirt of the second set.  Nice job!



VBAndrea said:


> I see you and your husband are two peas in a pod



Yeah, what are the odds?  Other people have bears and wolves and eagles and we got a buckeye and an orange. 



dianemom2 said:


> The family got my Big Give items so now I can post pictures.  Here are the things that I made:
> 
> 
> 
> http://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab356/dianemom2/th_P7190006.jpg[/IMG
> Mom posted pictures on her pre-trip report.  I was glad to see them wearing the outfits because I had been worried that I made the bloomers too long.[/QUOTE]
> 
> They look so comfy and I love the fabric and style.  The kids will really enjoy wearing them.  :thumbsup2
> 
> [quote="kstgelais4, post: 42037116"]I thought I would post a couple of the more recent sets I have finished. They have already been posted on FB, so I apologize if some of you are seeing this twice!
> Cinderella out of the portrait peasant:
> [IMG]http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f253/kstgelais4/th_IMG_7414.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4th of July Big give dresses with shirred back simpy sweets, and a simple skirt for the big sis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally my favorite! Minnie shirred back halter simply sweet top, and a patchwork twirl:



You're right about the fabulousness of Minnie, but I really like the fourth of July outfits.  Such different fabric and they turned out great.  What a great contribution to the Big Give.



princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway is a go! I will post the first theme Monday morning.
> Hint: lots of dots



Hmmm . . . dots . . . wonder what the theme could be . . . chicken pox? . . .the movie theater candy? . . . 



squirrel said:


> I'm already planning out the next Vida, but I'm not sure if it's too much fabric with prints.  What do you think?  Pink print for the top and bottom pieces, Winnie the Pooh (blue & green) for the back centre panel, stripe for a ruffle on front and back top and straps (might also add as a ruffle on the bottom), green with leaf as side panel.  I plan on appliquing Piglet on the front with a blue background (most likely the same fabric as the Nemo and friends).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: Where do you get the Mickey Head Buttons?  I know someone posted a link quite a while ago for the black ones but they were sold in a large package (can't recall exactly how many, but way more than I would ever use).  Is there somewhere else where I can get smaller quantities?  I'm also looking for fish/shell/Nemo buttons for the Vida.  I can't find anything up here.  I'm planning on a trip down to the US next month.



I think all of the fabrics could work.  You'll be usisng relatively small pieces of some of them.

This morning I ordered some of the white and black Mickey buttons from the shop Nini mentions (in a few more posts).  Gotta stop reading this board, I'm slowing going broke!!  How can I afford trips to WDW if I spend all my money on fabric and buttons and dolls?



DMGeurts said:


> I finished my swap outfit for another board I belong to.  I had to redraft a pattern to fit AG...  I am not sure how often I want to do that.  The only good thing is that I never have to do it again with this pattern.  The dress turned out adorable, and considering I had to reconstruct the back to be able to get it on the doll in the first place - it turned out nice.  I still have to put buttons on the back, and decide what accessories I am making with it.  Then I can continue on with Maleficent...
> 
> D~



Despite my long list of things to do today I finally checked out Maleficent.  She's kinda who I thought she was.

Your swap thingy sounds like a lot of work.



NiniMorris said:


> I got mine from a seller on Etsy...Wan something or other.  While his listing said so many of one color, he did give me half white and half black.  He was VERY nice to work with (just had to remember the time difference...he is in Hong Kong.)
> 
> Nini



I ordered some of his buttons this morning because I checked my schedule and realized I hadn't bought anything sewing related in over 24 hours! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I havent chimed in on the recent AG chatter, but we have a bunch here too.  My mom was an addict, and she got the older two girls hooked, lol.  When she died, her dolls came to live with me.  She had always let them play with them, so the were comfortable moving in with their adopted family.  I'm not even sure how many we have now, but they were always treated with respect, and even after 15 years, the oldest one still looks nice.  I do have one NIB that I saved to give to Rebecca when she's old enough to appreciate it...mom bought her not too long before she got sick.  I think she's Samantha's friend, and has red hair.  I haven't looked at her since we packed up the house 5 years ago.  I know the accessories are in there too, and maybe an outfit or two.  I tried to keep something for Rebecca, who was only 1 at the time, because I know mom would have gotten her a doll of her own, no matter how many we had around the house.  She was doll crazy, and I know she bought these for her own enjoyment.  She always made them matching dresses when she sewed for the girls.  She once said she never had doll clothes growing up, and had a friend who did and was jealous of.  She always made me clothes and diapers for my babydolls, and I never realized how lucky I was.  I  think the next time I run out of ideas, I'm going to make some AG dresses.  I've got Carla's patterns, and enough scraps to dress the whole AG family, that's for sure!



Oh dear.  Oh dear.  Another one heading over to the dark -- I mean doll --side.

What a touching leagacy from your mother.



cogero said:


> I did get my water soluable stabilizer so I can embroider on a terry beach cover up for Miss C.



I just started using water soluable stabilizer (I've had it all along, just haven't used it) and it's my new favorite thing.



DMGeurts said:


> OK - so I've been cleaning all day... not just cleaning, but *cleaning* - you know... butter knife to the lime stains around the kitchen faucet...  cleaning out the microwave, fridge...  all the deep down icky stuff that I tend to put off until one day when I can't stand it anymore.  I didn't realize that today was _that_ day when I started.  So, now I just have to wait for DH to get home, so he can help me move the diningroom table into the livingroom, so I can bleach the floors and scrub them.  Then, hopefully tomorrow, I can sew again.
> 
> D~



Have _you_ been spying on _me_?  That sounds EXACTLY like what I've been doing all day today -- except for the butter knife to the lime stains, and the cleaning out the microwave and the fridge, and wanting to move the dining room table to bleach and clean the floors.  Other than that, I've been doing the exact same cleaning!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I made the top/dress earlier this week and decided to try to ignore a sinus headache and make the bloomerstoday. the bows are detachable the fabric is from a window valance i have had for years and just love the roses.1st time doing the bloomers,i used a pants pattern i have and added binding to the bottom of the legs & ran elastic thorugh and stitched the ends before i sticthed the side seams.i need to work on somehting funkeir but i just love the vintage roses/victorian looking stuff...so sweet to me...
> 
> 
> 
> *



The floral print makes for a perfect outfit.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Oneof my co-workers is taking her DGD to MK for the very first time this week.  I made these for her...it will be a surprise, she didn't ask, but she's one of those people who always does nice things for others, so now its my turn to give back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to take a peek in the AG box that's just been sitting on the bottom shelf of my cutting table for years...Meet Nellie!  My middle DD came in as I was doing it, and remembered us putting her away for Rebecca, she was just as excited as I was about seeing her, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadnt saved any outfits, Savannah said she didn't think there were any unopened clothes boxes at the time, so that makes sense.  Here's the accessories, and the basset hound, Grace.  That actually belongs to Kit, I don't know why it didn't go with the rest of her things, she's one of Savannah's dolls, except maybe we we decided to keep her for Rebecca because the big girls already had pets for their dolls.



I  the outfit you made for your coworker.  

How sweet that you've opened the AG box.  To paraphrase one of WDW's expressions, "Let the memories _continue_."



NiniMorris said:


> This past week has been a disaster!
> 
> I had 4 dresses ( 2 customs) that were 'sold' but will never happen.  Two of them backed out without so much as a kiss my grits.  The other two were from a 'bogus' buyer.  I knew it was too good to be true!  I really thought the extra money would score tickets to MNSSHP...or help to pay the way to the possible Dis Meet in Jan/Feb.  Oh well!
> 
> At least today was a somewhat productive day.  I managed to finish two Rosetta Bags (Minnie Style) for the girls on our trip in September; finished hanging all the window toppers (with thumb tacks); made a curtain (also Minnie Style) to go between the play room and bathroom....(don't ask)...and managed to finish 2 more shirts for our trip.  (only 18 more to go ...plus 4 for the extra day we added...)
> 
> 
> Nini



Wow.  Speak about good news and bad news.  

I can't imagine the whole mess with selling the outfits.  UGH!  I sell stuff on ebay from time to time (junk from my mother's house, nothing sewing related, other than my aunt's antique Singer  ) and it only take one bad experience to make me rethink the whole thing.

 for your prductivity with the bags and windows.  Rock on.



DMGeurts said:


> LOL  You are welcome to come...  Awww shucks - you don't have directions.
> 
> D~



If I'm not mistaken you were going to PM me your address.

Should I bring  ?



Meshell2002 said:


> For those of you that have downloaded SEU....where did you download it from?



For what it's worth, I got mine from Col-Desi.



NiniMorris said:


> Bogus Buyer ...  she was only purchasing to resell on her site.  Used my pictures as if they were her own.  Ordered one dress that was pre-made and one custom. She gave me a bogus paypal account, wouldn't answer my requests for additional information.
> 
> This was on Custom Boutique Resell Group.  Evidently they knew her well, she has been banned under several different names.  When she had 'sold' one of my dresses, she finally sent me her paypal address...and it was easy to follow the trail after that.
> 
> I guess I really have no control over what someone does with a dress after they purchase it, it was just a bit too creepy for me.  I put a lot of time and work into those dresses...this just kinda sucked the joy out of it.
> 
> I have actually had someone buy a dress on the resell site and had sold it to someone else for when they got back from their trip...and they in turn had someone else lined up for the dress when they got back.  That actually made me happy.  There was no attempt to hide what was going on and no one tried to pass it off as their own.  This thing last week was different.
> 
> Sorry...get off my soapbox now...
> 
> Nini


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> Maybe I'll go to the drive in movies with you instead.  Are we allowed cars in D's backyard?  I heard she is serving free popcorn and that will help make up for the cost of the address.  But I did hear it's BYOGA, so quit wasting it on your computer!



Sorry - no cars in the yard... you'll need to bring your own chair.  Movie starts in 40 minutes - I hope you can make it.  



NiniMorris said:


> Bogus Buyer ...  she was only purchasing to resell on her site.  Used my pictures as if they were her own.  Ordered one dress that was pre-made and one custom. She gave me a bogus paypal account, wouldn't answer my requests for additional information.
> 
> This was on Custom Boutique Resell Group.  Evidently they knew her well, she has been banned under several different names.  When she had 'sold' one of my dresses, she finally sent me her paypal address...and it was easy to follow the trail after that.
> 
> I guess I really have no control over what someone does with a dress after they purchase it, it was just a bit too creepy for me.  I put a lot of time and work into those dresses...this just kinda sucked the joy out of it.
> 
> I have actually had someone buy a dress on the resell site and had sold it to someone else for when they got back from their trip...and they in turn had someone else lined up for the dress when they got back.  That actually made me happy.  There was no attempt to hide what was going on and no one tried to pass it off as their own.  This thing last week was different.
> 
> Sorry...get off my soapbox now...
> 
> Nini



Nini - this just makes me really frustrated for you.  I can't believe someone would do that - at least you never actually sent her anything.



mphalens said:


> Ugh! Still a prisoner - and MIL just sucked all the fun out of a Celtic festival for Phalen, which in turn did the same for me. It's really not her decision if we buy him both cotton candy AND ice cream, especially if we told hi
> He could have them... But he's a sad, angry little boy because when he turned around to ask his daddy for ice cream money she told him absolutely not! And then proceeded to poke and prod at him when he was snuggled into my side trying to hide his tears
> Tonight we're celebrating FILs birthday - wish me luck, as soon as it's over I'm packing! We leave tomorrow!!!!
> 
> The Project Runway sounds fun, I might participate!
> I found some cute Dalmatian spots fabric at walmart today...
> So ready to go home!!!!



I am so sorry you are still a prisioner - wave when you fly over MN.  

D~


----------



## aboveH20

mphalens said:


> Ugh! Still a prisoner - and MIL just sucked all the fun out of a Celtic festival for Phalen, which in turn did the same for me. It's really not her decision if we buy him both cotton candy AND ice cream, especially if we told hi
> He could have them... But he's a sad, angry little boy because when he turned around to ask his daddy for ice cream money she told him absolutely not! And then proceeded to poke and prod at him when he was snuggled into my side trying to hide his tears
> Tonight we're celebrating FILs birthday - wish me luck, as soon as it's over I'm packing! We leave tomorrow!!!!
> 
> The Project Runway sounds fun, I might participate!
> I found some cute Dalmatian spots fabric at walmart today...
> So ready to go home!!!!



WOW!!!

Gee, it's one thing for her to be ornery with you and your husband, but towards her grandson?  Has she always been difficult or do you think there's any possiblity of slow onset dementia?  Her actions just don't sound very grandmotherly.

Hope packing goes quickly tomorrow!


----------



## AmandaRG

cogero said:


> I went to Joanns and walmart and Target this morning. My walmarts fabric section was sad this morning LOL
> 
> I did get my water soluable stabilizer so I can embroider on a terry beach cover up for Miss C.
> 
> Going to relax for a bit and finish some shirts.



Is using the water soluble stabilizer easy? I have two terry cover ups that I would LOVE to use it on, but as usual, I'm "afraid" of it. I could try it on an old towel first, huh?



mphalens said:


> Ugh! Still a prisoner - and MIL just sucked all the fun out of a Celtic festival for Phalen, which in turn did the same for me. It's really not her decision if we buy him both cotton candy AND ice cream, especially if we told hi
> He could have them... But he's a sad, angry little boy because when he turned around to ask his daddy for ice cream money she told him absolutely not! And then proceeded to poke and prod at him when he was snuggled into my side trying to hide his tears
> Tonight we're celebrating FILs birthday - wish me luck, as soon as it's over I'm packing! We leave tomorrow!!!!
> 
> The Project Runway sounds fun, I might participate!
> I found some cute Dalmatian spots fabric at walmart today...
> So ready to go home!!!!



Fabric sounds cute. Hopefully things will go smoothly and you can go home!



NiniMorris said:


> Bogus Buyer ...  she was only purchasing to resell on her site.  Used my pictures as if they were her own.  Ordered one dress that was pre-made and one custom. She gave me a bogus paypal account, wouldn't answer my requests for additional information.
> 
> This was on Custom Boutique Resell Group.  Evidently they knew her well, she has been banned under several different names.  When she had 'sold' one of my dresses, she finally sent me her paypal address...and it was easy to follow the trail after that.
> 
> I guess I really have no control over what someone does with a dress after they purchase it, it was just a bit too creepy for me.  I put a lot of time and work into those dresses...this just kinda sucked the joy out of it.
> 
> I have actually had someone buy a dress on the resell site and had sold it to someone else for when they got back from their trip...and they in turn had someone else lined up for the dress when they got back.  That actually made me happy.  There was no attempt to hide what was going on and no one tried to pass it off as their own.  This thing last week was different.
> 
> Sorry...get off my soapbox now...
> 
> Nini



That's just weird!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

pattiteach said:


> Any ideas? Please help!


*I don't have the same machine as you ,mine is a kenmore { was my dd but she never used it so gave it to me to lern to sew in spet. } anywas th esetting i use is a zigzag { satin} stitch i set the length to the button hole setting on my machine...i use soem scrap fabric to check the width /"length" i am looking for...mine has markings on the pattern dialshowing the lengths getting smaller/shorter...
i know i am not making much sense sorry...hope someone with your machine answers you soon! and welcome!! i just came out of lurrkdom recently too! 
*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*the bookmark links aren't working for me either...thought it was just me...hehe*


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> Bogus Buyer ...  she was only purchasing to resell on her site.  Used my pictures as if they were her own.  Ordered one dress that was pre-made and one custom. She gave me a bogus paypal account, wouldn't answer my requests for additional information.
> 
> This was on Custom Boutique Resell Group.  Evidently they knew her well, she has been banned under several different names.  When she had 'sold' one of my dresses, she finally sent me her paypal address...and it was easy to follow the trail after that.
> 
> I guess I really have no control over what someone does with a dress after they purchase it, it was just a bit too creepy for me.  I put a lot of time and work into those dresses...this just kinda sucked the joy out of it.
> 
> I have actually had someone buy a dress on the resell site and had sold it to someone else for when they got back from their trip...and they in turn had someone else lined up for the dress when they got back.  That actually made me happy.  There was no attempt to hide what was going on and no one tried to pass it off as their own.  This thing last week was different.
> 
> Sorry...get off my soapbox now...
> 
> Nini


Where does this world get all these nasty people from?  That is just absurd that someone would do such a thing.  If she legitimately wanted to buy the dress, have it in her possession, and then resell, then so be it (providing that she didn't sell it under the assumption that she made it).  But to use a bogus paypal account and already post pics b/f she even had the dress is ruthless.  What a slime!  Did paypal catch the bogus account b/f posting funds to you?  Things like this just scare me!



mphalens said:


> Ugh! Still a prisoner - and MIL just sucked all the fun out of a Celtic festival for Phalen, which in turn did the same for me. It's really not her decision if we buy him both cotton candy AND ice cream, especially if we told hi
> He could have them... But he's a sad, angry little boy because when he turned around to ask his daddy for ice cream money she told him absolutely not! And then proceeded to poke and prod at him when he was snuggled into my side trying to hide his tears
> Tonight we're celebrating FILs birthday - wish me luck, as soon as it's over I'm packing! We leave tomorrow!!!!
> 
> The Project Runway sounds fun, I might participate!
> I found some cute Dalmatian spots fabric at walmart today...
> So ready to go home!!!!


I want to smack your MIL.  Mine is dingy and ungrateful, but she isn't intentionally rude and generally means well.  Promise me you will not visit them next year and if they try to visit you forget to pick them up at the airport and give them directions to your house just like Cheryl provides directions to hers.

I saw that fabric at Walmart but didn't buy it because it seemed pretty thin.  I may change my mind though -- it was really cute!

Well, I didn't get any embroidery done tonight.  Our power went out twice this evening and the last thing I wanted was for it to go out while having my machine on and jazz it up.  I think it's going gout due to the heat -- no one's a/c can keep up.  I dread our electric bill!  Anyhoo, dd wanted some sewing time with me so I let her make ddog a collar cover/scarf.  She is 7 and sadly not particularly talented at the art of sewing.  Using the rotary cutter did not go well at all -- she couldn't press hard enough and spent more time nicking up my ruler than cutting fabric.  She can't sew in a straight line to save her life.  She did well with pinning and with the iron though!  And the scarf is adorable -- it's blue on one side with black dog prints and we did cow fabric on the other side.  Tomorrow dfdog is going to get a pink scarf with cow print on the reverse side and dd wants to make it first thing in the morning!

D~ what movie are we watching????


----------



## VBAndrea

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *the bookmark links aren't working for me either...thought it was just me...hehe*



Try using a different browser -- they don't work for me with IE or AOL, but I generally have good luck using Safari.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*all you wonderful aldies just don't know how much i enjoy coming here and seeing all your wonderful work and gathering so much info and inspiration! Thank you also for your sweet comments on my latest outfit...i am giving it to a lil girl at the daycare where i work...she's not just any lil girl..her name is Presley and she is the only granddaughter of my former boss at the daycare...i have been there almost 16 yrs. in pre-k/school kids in summer...Presley's Mawmaw was th eowner/boss/friend/mother figure to me andall the other ladies at work. She passed away with cancer a few years ago. She had 3 son's ,2 of which had a son each ,whom she spolied rotten and used to say " those boys are so rotten you can smell'em before you see'em!' she passed away a few mos. after her other son got married so she didn't get to meet her dgd.she would have had this lil girl rotten like th eboys...she loved all the girlie stuff and was so excited for me when i had my 1st dgd just a few mos. after her 2 dgs's...so i made this outfit for her dgd because i know it is something sh emight have chosen for her...
thank you for letting me share...
*


----------



## NiniMorris

There is never a dull moment around my house

Tonight, DS wanted to watch Harry Potter, and I knew he would be hard to get up for church in the morning, so I went ahead and gave him his night time heavy duty meds so he could get drowsy and watch tv.  I kept an eye on him and sent him to bed when I saw he was about to fall asleep.

He is a creature of habit to the point that changes in his routine upset him greatly and can cause melt downs.  He walked into the kitchen where Dad was and handed him his meds bag.  Not knowing he had already taken then, Dad gave him a second dose.

I only noticed because I was taking my Lunesta at the same time and caught that he had already had his meds...

Did a quick online search of the meds he takes while hubby called the er.  They transferred him to the Poison Control number and he was on hold for 15 minutes.  I found not so nice things...they took his weight and age in to consideration along with the meds and dosages and sent them tot he ER.  Poison control called ahead and had evrything ready and waiting for them.

They now have him hooked up to monitors (worried about decreased breathing and heart rate) and he is sleeping.  At 4 am he will have passed the peak of danger. If he is doing well, they will send him home.

Hubby is a police officer that has to go to work at 6 am tomorrow... I am at home fighting to keep my eyes open.....

Please keep us in your prayers and thoughts...


I think I will nap a bit...


Nini


----------



## squirrel

NiniMorris said:


> There is never a dull moment around my house
> 
> Tonight, DS wanted to watch Harry Potter, and I knew he would be hard to get up for church in the morning, so I went ahead and gave him his night time heavy duty meds so he could get drowsy and watch tv.  I kept an eye on him and sent him to bed when I saw he was about to fall asleep.
> 
> He is a creature of habit to the point that changes in his routine upset him greatly and can cause melt downs.  He walked into the kitchen where Dad was and handed him his meds bag.  Not knowing he had already taken then, Dad gave him a second dose.
> 
> I only noticed because I was taking my Lunesta at the same time and caught that he had already had his meds...
> 
> Did a quick online search of the meds he takes while hubby called the er.  They transferred him to the Poison Control number and he was on hold for 15 minutes.  I found not so nice things...they took his weight and age in to consideration along with the meds and dosages and sent them tot he ER.  Poison control called ahead and had evrything ready and waiting for them.
> 
> They now have him hooked up to monitors (worried about decreased breathing and heart rate) and he is sleeping.  At 4 am he will have passed the peak of danger. If he is doing well, they will send him home.
> 
> Hubby is a police officer that has to go to work at 6 am tomorrow... I am at home fighting to keep my eyes open.....
> 
> Please keep us in your prayers and thoughts...
> 
> 
> I think I will nap a bit...
> 
> 
> Nini



Oh no!  That's scary.

Maybe a white board or something on the fridge you can date and time, so this doesn't happen again.

Had a similar thing happen at a daycare I worked at.  We have a form that the parents sign and then the workers/staff date and sign with the time when we give the medication.  I gave the child the medication- signed, dated and timed.  Then another staff came along and gave the child another dose, without looking at the form!  Director made it so the head supervisor is the only one to give meds (which was me).


----------



## livndisney

NiniMorris said:


> There is never a dull moment around my house
> 
> Tonight, DS wanted to watch Harry Potter, and I knew he would be hard to get up for church in the morning, so I went ahead and gave him his night time heavy duty meds so he could get drowsy and watch tv.  I kept an eye on him and sent him to bed when I saw he was about to fall asleep.
> 
> He is a creature of habit to the point that changes in his routine upset him greatly and can cause melt downs.  He walked into the kitchen where Dad was and handed him his meds bag.  Not knowing he had already taken then, Dad gave him a second dose.
> 
> I only noticed because I was taking my Lunesta at the same time and caught that he had already had his meds...
> 
> Did a quick online search of the meds he takes while hubby called the er.  They transferred him to the Poison Control number and he was on hold for 15 minutes.  I found not so nice things...they took his weight and age in to consideration along with the meds and dosages and sent them tot he ER.  Poison control called ahead and had evrything ready and waiting for them.
> 
> They now have him hooked up to monitors (worried about decreased breathing and heart rate) and he is sleeping.  At 4 am he will have passed the peak of danger. If he is doing well, they will send him home.
> 
> Hubby is a police officer that has to go to work at 6 am tomorrow... I am at home fighting to keep my eyes open.....
> 
> Please keep us in your prayers and thoughts...
> 
> 
> I think I will nap a bit...
> 
> 
> Nini





Oh Nini! Hugs and prayers said


----------



## NiniMorris

Thanks guys...he is fine now...there were a couple of scares where his rates would fall a bit, but they never got to the danger zone.  He slept through the whole thing.  I was afraid they were going to have to pump his tummy...but they said no, because too much of it had already gotten into they system and it would do no good.

As much as we complain about the local hospital, I have to say they did an excellent job with him.  They did not preform any unnecessary tests or procedures, knowing that he was special needs, and just monitored him closely and let him sleep.  

Of course, today is going to be a bit rough...we get to go through the whole day with NO meds of ANY kind... and he is the only one who has had any sleep!  Should be intersting....


Sleepy Mom
aka Nini


----------



## DMGeurts

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *all you wonderful aldies just don't know how much i enjoy coming here and seeing all your wonderful work and gathering so much info and inspiration! Thank you also for your sweet comments on my latest outfit...i am giving it to a lil girl at the daycare where i work...she's not just any lil girl..her name is Presley and she is the only granddaughter of my former boss at the daycare...i have been there almost 16 yrs. in pre-k/school kids in summer...Presley's Mawmaw was th eowner/boss/friend/mother figure to me andall the other ladies at work. She passed away with cancer a few years ago. She had 3 son's ,2 of which had a son each ,whom she spolied rotten and used to say " those boys are so rotten you can smell'em before you see'em!' she passed away a few mos. after her other son got married so she didn't get to meet her dgd.she would have had this lil girl rotten like th eboys...she loved all the girlie stuff and was so excited for me when i had my 1st dgd just a few mos. after her 2 dgs's...so i made this outfit for her dgd because i know it is something sh emight have chosen for her...
> thank you for letting me share...
> *



I can't wait to see pics!  



NiniMorris said:


> There is never a dull moment around my house
> 
> Tonight, DS wanted to watch Harry Potter, and I knew he would be hard to get up for church in the morning, so I went ahead and gave him his night time heavy duty meds so he could get drowsy and watch tv.  I kept an eye on him and sent him to bed when I saw he was about to fall asleep.
> 
> He is a creature of habit to the point that changes in his routine upset him greatly and can cause melt downs.  He walked into the kitchen where Dad was and handed him his meds bag.  Not knowing he had already taken then, Dad gave him a second dose.
> 
> I only noticed because I was taking my Lunesta at the same time and caught that he had already had his meds...
> 
> Did a quick online search of the meds he takes while hubby called the er.  They transferred him to the Poison Control number and he was on hold for 15 minutes.  I found not so nice things...they took his weight and age in to consideration along with the meds and dosages and sent them tot he ER.  Poison control called ahead and had evrything ready and waiting for them.
> 
> They now have him hooked up to monitors (worried about decreased breathing and heart rate) and he is sleeping.  At 4 am he will have passed the peak of danger. If he is doing well, they will send him home.
> 
> Hubby is a police officer that has to go to work at 6 am tomorrow... I am at home fighting to keep my eyes open.....
> 
> Please keep us in your prayers and thoughts...
> 
> 
> I think I will nap a bit...
> 
> 
> Nini



I am so sorry Nini - I am very glad that he was well taken care of.

D~


----------



## cogero

AmandaRG said:


> Is using the water soluble stabilizer easy? I have two terry cover ups that I would LOVE to use it on, but as usual, I'm "afraid" of it. I could try it on an old towel first, huh?



No clue but it sounds easy enough.



NiniMorris said:


> Thanks guys...he is fine now...there were a couple of scares where his rates would fall a bit, but they never got to the danger zone.  He slept through the whole thing.  I was afraid they were going to have to pump his tummy...but they said no, because too much of it had already gotten into they system and it would do no good.
> 
> As much as we complain about the local hospital, I have to say they did an excellent job with him.  They did not preform any unnecessary tests or procedures, knowing that he was special needs, and just monitored him closely and let him sleep.
> 
> Of course, today is going to be a bit rough...we get to go through the whole day with NO meds of ANY kind... and he is the only one who has had any sleep!  Should be intersting....
> 
> 
> Sleepy Mom
> aka Nini



Nini so glad he is okay. Hoping you can take a nap at some point.

I did no sewing last night so when I let the dog out this morning I went down and sewed 2 pairs of shorts.

Today I want to finish the matching shirts, a big give and the cover up.

If I do that all I will be happy. Oh and I need to take a picture of the 3 outfits I finished yesterday.


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> D~ what movie are we watching????



We watched Toy Story 3.

We had to do a mad dash into the house about half way through the movie - mosquitos invaded us.

Then at about 11:30 we had severe storms move in  - so most everyone went home and DH and I were outside in the wind/rain/dark/lightening - DH on a ladder scared1 trying to cut down the projection screen.  

Overall, it was a lot of fun.

However, with all my sewing, I've realized that I've neglected a good friend/neighbor, and this morning I am feeling pretty horrible about it.  I now noticed that my neighbor is very close friends with all the other neighbor ladies - and I've been left in the dust...  and she was a very good friend of mine - we used to talk almost daily - our families went to WDW together...  Now I barely talk to her once a month - and I am giving myself a pity party for it.  I just don't know what to do?  Do any of you ever find yourselves in that situation?  Where your sewing has turned you into a home body?  Just curious....

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> There is never a dull moment around my house
> 
> Tonight, DS wanted to watch Harry Potter, and I knew he would be hard to get up for church in the morning, so I went ahead and gave him his night time heavy duty meds so he could get drowsy and watch tv.  I kept an eye on him and sent him to bed when I saw he was about to fall asleep.
> 
> He is a creature of habit to the point that changes in his routine upset him greatly and can cause melt downs.  He walked into the kitchen where Dad was and handed him his meds bag.  Not knowing he had already taken then, Dad gave him a second dose.
> 
> I only noticed because I was taking my Lunesta at the same time and caught that he had already had his meds...
> 
> Did a quick online search of the meds he takes while hubby called the er.  They transferred him to the Poison Control number and he was on hold for 15 minutes.  I found not so nice things...they took his weight and age in to consideration along with the meds and dosages and sent them tot he ER.  Poison control called ahead and had evrything ready and waiting for them.
> 
> They now have him hooked up to monitors (worried about decreased breathing and heart rate) and he is sleeping.  At 4 am he will have passed the peak of danger. If he is doing well, they will send him home.
> 
> Hubby is a police officer that has to go to work at 6 am tomorrow... I am at home fighting to keep my eyes open.....
> 
> Please keep us in your prayers and thoughts...
> 
> 
> I think I will nap a bit...
> 
> 
> Nini





NiniMorris said:


> Thanks guys...he is fine now...there were a couple of scares where his rates would fall a bit, but they never got to the danger zone.  He slept through the whole thing.  I was afraid they were going to have to pump his tummy...but they said no, because too much of it had already gotten into they system and it would do no good.
> 
> As much as we complain about the local hospital, I have to say they did an excellent job with him.  They did not preform any unnecessary tests or procedures, knowing that he was special needs, and just monitored him closely and let him sleep.
> 
> Of course, today is going to be a bit rough...we get to go through the whole day with NO meds of ANY kind... and he is the only one who has had any sleep!  Should be intersting....
> 
> 
> Sleepy Mom
> aka Nini


  I am so glad your ds is OK and that he's in the safe zone now.  How scary for all of you.  I so feel for you being home alone today with him though while your dh is at work.  I hope ds is still groggy enough that you can get some rest.



DMGeurts said:


> We watched Toy Story 3.
> 
> We had to do a mad dash into the house about half way through the movie - mosquitos invaded us.
> 
> Then at about 11:30 we had severe storms move in  - so most everyone went home and DH and I were outside in the wind/rain/dark/lightening - DH on a ladder scared1 trying to cut down the projection screen.
> 
> Overall, it was a lot of fun.
> 
> However, with all my sewing, I've realized that I've neglected a good friend/neighbor, and this morning I am feeling pretty horrible about it.  I now noticed that my neighbor is very close friends with all the other neighbor ladies - and I've been left in the dust...  and she was a very good friend of mine - we used to talk almost daily - our families went to WDW together...  Now I barely talk to her once a month - and I am giving myself a pity party for it.  I just don't know what to do?  Do any of you ever find yourselves in that situation?  Where your sewing has turned you into a home body?  Just curious....
> 
> D~


Cheryl and I were worried about the mosquitoes so that's why we decided to stay home.  Well, Cheryl was particularly worried about Ginger and Dorrrine -- she feared Ginger would react oddly to mosquito repellant and as for Dorrrine, well we all save her have in the cap, imagine her entire body covered like that with holes for her eyes and nostrils.  Best we didn't come.

I am a homebody anyway and don't get out much.  I think that's why sewing works for me.  If you want to resume relationships with your neighbor start putting it on your calendar to call her twice a month to do lunch or something like that.  Or better yet, get her hooked on sewing and then you can do shopping trips to the fabric stores together!  I had a couple of friends that I used to get together with to scrapbook -- that was fun b/c we got to socialize and get a hobby accomplished.  One since has passed away and the other won't speak to me b/c we sent her child home for foul language when he was over at our house playing with the kids.  So now I am 8 years behind on my scrapbooking.  I keep telling myself I need to do just one page a day, but I never do.  It's also a production b/c I have no place to keep everything set up properly.  See, we just a 7 bedroom house -- an additional bedroom for sewing and another for scrapbooking.  Actually, make that 8, I'd like the pets to have their own room too (the cats did before dd was born!).  Who wants to buy Dorine's address????  $475 per person this week -- what a bargain!!!!

Our power stayed on all night so I really should go work on my BG t's.  I think I am in part procrastinating b/c I wasn't able to get the color t's I want.  Maybe I will wait and check another store this week.....


----------



## dianemom2

NiniMorris said:


> There is never a dull moment around my house
> 
> Tonight, DS wanted to watch Harry Potter, and I knew he would be hard to get up for church in the morning, so I went ahead and gave him his night time heavy duty meds so he could get drowsy and watch tv.  I kept an eye on him and sent him to bed when I saw he was about to fall asleep.
> 
> He is a creature of habit to the point that changes in his routine upset him greatly and can cause melt downs.  He walked into the kitchen where Dad was and handed him his meds bag.  Not knowing he had already taken then, Dad gave him a second dose.
> 
> I only noticed because I was taking my Lunesta at the same time and caught that he had already had his meds...
> 
> Did a quick online search of the meds he takes while hubby called the er.  They transferred him to the Poison Control number and he was on hold for 15 minutes.  I found not so nice things...they took his weight and age in to consideration along with the meds and dosages and sent them tot he ER.  Poison control called ahead and had evrything ready and waiting for them.
> 
> They now have him hooked up to monitors (worried about decreased breathing and heart rate) and he is sleeping.  At 4 am he will have passed the peak of danger. If he is doing well, they will send him home.
> 
> Hubby is a police officer that has to go to work at 6 am tomorrow... I am at home fighting to keep my eyes open.....
> 
> Please keep us in your prayers and thoughts...
> 
> 
> I think I will nap a bit...
> 
> 
> Nini



I am glad that your son is doing better now.  It must have been a very scary night!


----------



## aboveH20

NiniMorris said:


> There is never a dull moment around my house
> 
> Tonight, DS wanted to watch Harry Potter, and I knew he would be hard to get up for church in the morning, so I went ahead and gave him his night time heavy duty meds so he could get drowsy and watch tv.  I kept an eye on him and sent him to bed when I saw he was about to fall asleep.
> 
> He is a creature of habit to the point that changes in his routine upset him greatly and can cause melt downs.  He walked into the kitchen where Dad was and handed him his meds bag.  Not knowing he had already taken then, Dad gave him a second dose.
> 
> I only noticed because I was taking my Lunesta at the same time and caught that he had already had his meds...
> 
> Did a quick online search of the meds he takes while hubby called the er.  They transferred him to the Poison Control number and he was on hold for 15 minutes.  I found not so nice things...they took his weight and age in to consideration along with the meds and dosages and sent them tot he ER.  Poison control called ahead and had evrything ready and waiting for them.
> 
> They now have him hooked up to monitors (worried about decreased breathing and heart rate) and he is sleeping.  At 4 am he will have passed the peak of danger. If he is doing well, they will send him home.
> 
> Hubby is a police officer that has to go to work at 6 am tomorrow... I am at home fighting to keep my eyes open.....
> 
> Please keep us in your prayers and thoughts...
> 
> 
> I think I will nap a bit...
> 
> 
> Nini





NiniMorris said:


> Thanks guys...he is fine now...there were a couple of scares where his rates would fall a bit, but they never got to the danger zone.  He slept through the whole thing.  I was afraid they were going to have to pump his tummy...but they said no, because too much of it had already gotten into they system and it would do no good.
> 
> As much as we complain about the local hospital, I have to say they did an excellent job with him.  They did not preform any unnecessary tests or procedures, knowing that he was special needs, and just monitored him closely and let him sleep.
> 
> Of course, today is going to be a bit rough...we get to go through the whole day with NO meds of ANY kind... and he is the only one who has had any sleep!  Should be intersting....
> 
> 
> Sleepy Mom
> aka Nini



So there's mostly a happy ending, other than two tired parents and one kid with no meds today.  Could have been worse.  Glad things turned out as well as they did.



DMGeurts said:


> Sorry - no cars in the yard... you'll need to bring your own chair.  Movie starts in 40 minutes - I hope you can make it.
> 
> D~



Darn time zone difference.  By the time I got there there were just soggy popcorns kernels on the ground and a few thousand loopy mosquitos.

BTW good thing you used neon glow in the dark paint for the crosswalks, makes it so much easier to see them from the air.




AmandaRG said:


> Is using the water soluble stabilizer easy? I have two terry cover ups that I would LOVE to use it on, but as usual, I'm "afraid" of it. I could try it on an old towel first, huh?



Yes, it's easy.  Water soluble stabilizer is flimsy and slippery (that's not quite the right word) so I hoop my material *with the regular stabilizer*, lay the water soluble stabilizer on top,  then use four itty bitty pieces of masking tape to hold it down, and then do a tack down stitch to help hold it in place.

I hope that didn't sound complicated.



DMGeurts said:


> However, with all my sewing, I've realized that I've neglected a good friend/neighbor, and this morning I am feeling pretty horrible about it.  I now noticed that my neighbor is very close friends with all the other neighbor ladies - and I've been left in the dust...  and she was a very good friend of mine - we used to talk almost daily - our families went to WDW together...  Now I barely talk to her once a month - and I am giving myself a pity party for it.  I just don't know what to do?  Do any of you ever find yourselves in that situation?  Where your sewing has turned you into a home body?  Just curious....
> 
> D~



Sewing can be time consuming -- and addicting (as much as we joke about it, it's kinda true).  I agree with Andrea's post, to be intentional about making contact with her.


----------



## tricia

Niño, glad he's ok now.  Too scary, I'm sure.

Andrea - just wanted to add that when I was tacking my son to sew when he was 6, I would hold the ruler for him as he cut, so he wasn't as scared to put pressure on the rotary cutter, and I would draw a chalk line where he was supposed to sew and he was able to follow that fairly well.


----------



## Blyssfull

NiniMorris said:


> Thanks guys...he is fine now...there were a couple of scares where his rates would fall a bit, but they never got to the danger zone.  He slept through the whole thing.  I was afraid they were going to have to pump his tummy...but they said no, because too much of it had already gotten into they system and it would do no good.
> 
> As much as we complain about the local hospital, I have to say they did an excellent job with him.  They did not preform any unnecessary tests or procedures, knowing that he was special needs, and just monitored him closely and let him sleep.
> 
> Of course, today is going to be a bit rough...we get to go through the whole day with NO meds of ANY kind... and he is the only one who has had any sleep!  Should be intersting....
> 
> 
> Sleepy Mom
> aka Nini




So glad everything turned out ok. You'll be in my prayers today for the strength to get through the day on little sleep (and a nice, long nap).

Being a SAHM, I feel really secluded. My best friend lives really far away and my daughter decided not to do girl scouts this year which was my only real socialization outside of the house with other moms. When I was younger I was a real social butterfly so it's odd for me. I spend lots! of time with my parents since they're close. Sadly, I don't realize how lonely it is until things slow down around the house or I think how nice it would be to be around some adult estrogen that's not my Mama.


----------



## VBAndrea

tricia said:


> Niño, glad he's ok now.  Too scary, I'm sure.
> 
> Andrea - just wanted to add that when I was tacking my son to sew when he was 6, I would hold the ruler for him as he cut, so he wasn't as scared to put pressure on the rotary cutter, and I would draw a chalk line where he was supposed to sew and he was able to follow that fairly well.


Thanks -- I do help her hold the ruler.  She did better this morning as we had to make our little girl doggie her scarf first thing upon waking up.  One fabric she cut without problems, so I assume it was thinner.  I also taught her how to put more pressure on the rotary cutter.  It probably needs a new blade as well, but I'd be scared of a really sharp blade with my dd.  She put another nick in my ruler this morning!



Blyssfull said:


> So glad everything turned out ok. You'll be in my prayers today for the strength to get through the day on little sleep (and a nice, long nap).
> 
> Being a SAHM, I feel really secluded. My best friend lives really far away and my daughter decided not to do girl scouts this year which was my only real socialization outside of the house with other moms. When I was younger I was a real social butterfly so it's odd for me. I spend lots! of time with my parents since they're close. Sadly, I don't realize how lonely it is until things slow down around the house or I think how nice it would be to be around some adult estrogen that's not my Mama.


That's partly why I like working part time -- it's nice to get some adult socialization.  I have the problem of not having any great neighborhood friends and the people I am friends or would like to be friendly with live too far away.  My dd's best friend from school lives an hour from us, so we spent one weekend with them at Great Wolf Lodge in the spring and then just recently they came for lunch one day this summer, but it's hard to see them regularly due to distance.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

NiniMorris said:


> There is never a dull moment around my house
> 
> Tonight, DS wanted to watch Harry Potter, and I knew he would be hard to get up for church in the morning, so I went ahead and gave him his night time heavy duty meds so he could get drowsy and watch tv.  I kept an eye on him and sent him to bed when I saw he was about to fall asleep.
> 
> He is a creature of habit to the point that changes in his routine upset him greatly and can cause melt downs.  He walked into the kitchen where Dad was and handed him his meds bag.  Not knowing he had already taken then, Dad gave him a second dose.
> 
> I only noticed because I was taking my Lunesta at the same time and caught that he had already had his meds...
> 
> Did a quick online search of the meds he takes while hubby called the er.  They transferred him to the Poison Control number and he was on hold for 15 minutes.  I found not so nice things...they took his weight and age in to consideration along with the meds and dosages and sent them tot he ER.  Poison control called ahead and had evrything ready and waiting for them.
> 
> They now have him hooked up to monitors (worried about decreased breathing and heart rate) and he is sleeping.  At 4 am he will have passed the peak of danger. If he is doing well, they will send him home.
> 
> Hubby is a police officer that has to go to work at 6 am tomorrow... I am at home fighting to keep my eyes open.....
> 
> Please keep us in your prayers and thoughts...
> 
> 
> I think I will nap a bit...
> 
> 
> Nini


*so glad everythng is well with your sweet boy! *


----------



## dianemom2

Blyssfull said:


> Being a SAHM, I feel really secluded. My best friend lives really far away and my daughter decided not to do girl scouts this year which was my only real socialization outside of the house with other moms. When I was younger I was a real social butterfly so it's odd for me. I spend lots! of time with my parents since they're close. Sadly, I don't realize how lonely it is until things slow down around the house or I think how nice it would be to be around some adult estrogen that's not my Mama.



I felt the same way when we lived in Virginia.  I felt isolated.  I was too far from my family and had two little babies so it was hard to get out and make new friends.  I finally found a mommy and me group that I joined where I met lots of nice people.  One of them is now one of my best friends and has been for almost 12 years.  I found my neighborhood very lonely though.  Nobody wanted to hang out or be very friendly.

Then 6 years ago we moved back to Maryland.  I forced myself (since I am very uncomfortable in new situations) to volunteer at the kids' school and made sure we went to every single school event.   After a pretty short time, I had a bunch of new mom friends.  It really helps to have some other women to hang out with!  We also joined a local swimming pool and I met a bunch of moms there who bring their kids to swim.   It was really hard for me to change up my routine to make myself get out and do new things to meet people.  I am glad that I did though.

I definitely agree with Andrea that working part time can lead to a lot of new  people in your life.  I thought about applying for a part time job at Joanns so that I could get a discount there and I could chat with some of the customers.  But I don't think I could be on my feet that long.  I hope you find something that will work for you.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Nini, so happy your son is okay!  hope you both can get some rest today!

I'm another SAHM mama, after moving from CA last year I left so many great friends....I have three great friends here too from way back, but they all work so getting "girl" time is hard for us all!  
with Megan going into middle school not sure how much adult interaction I'll have at school, I do have my scrapbooking to keep me busy and enjoy volunteering at school a couple days a week ....her elementary librarian told me I could come back to help this year if I wanted too!
D~ I guess my recommendation would be just to call and go for coffee, get caught up and see what happens! I'm sure things will be just fine between you two!


----------



## cogero

okay picture time. These are the 3 outfits I finished yesterday. Isabella gave me fits but I think it was because my machine needed a really good cleaning since this morning everything has been going smoothly though I am now taking a break.

Jake





Mickey





and the girl modeling her Isabella outfit.





Also finished a big give this morning.

I need to finish 2 more shirts for 2 more outfits to be done. Going to take a break for about 20 minutes and play with the boy.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Blyssfull said:


> So glad everything turned out ok. You'll be in my prayers today for the strength to get through the day on little sleep (and a nice, long nap).
> 
> Being a SAHM, I feel really secluded. My best friend lives really far away and my daughter decided not to do girl scouts this year which was my only real socialization outside of the house with other moms. When I was younger I was a real social butterfly so it's odd for me. I spend lots! of time with my parents since they're close. Sadly, I don't realize how lonely it is until things slow down around the house or I think how nice it would be to be around some adult estrogen that's not my Mama.



Look to see if there is a sewing club in your area. Or take a sewing class. Often these stores have areas for children, if it's a matter of babysitting.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Chiara...love all that you've posted lately!  Even if I'm jealous of your cool fabric.


----------



## babynala

lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay I hacked the Rosetta pattern.  I bought the pattern, made the pattern and then I wanted to try a few things differently.  Second attempt is a little of this and a little of that all thrown together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the results.  It is larger then I normally carry but I also usually have it stuffed full, maybe this will help.  Thanks for looking.


Love it.



lynnanddbyz said:


> We leave tomorrow for vacation for a week.  No Disney just visiting with family.  But I could not leave Kirsten in her ugly clothes so I had to make her something quickly.  So here is her first shirt.  It will have to do until we get back.  I see lots of sewing in my future.  Cute, frilly, and ruffles words I do not normally get to use.


Welcome to Kirsten, her new shirt is cute.  



Granna4679 said:


> Ok...have to share these.  Lots of work and ruffles but pretty pleased with them (CAUTION...picture overload again)
> 
> Customer birthday dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a DW Halloween dress (this one will have some major twirl factor in it...144" across the bottom):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am headed to my daughter's to do baby room reveal....I will post those when I get back on Sunday....soooo excited!!


wow, Anita you amaze me with all your dresses.  The birthday dress is so cute and I love the Halloween dress - the colors, the appliques, the twirl factor - everything is amazing.  I can't wait to see the baby's nursery!



Meshell2002 said:


> I'm done making pizza dough so here is the Rapunzel I've been talking about. The slippery fabric has just driven me
> 
> See how she fits in it now with no length growth room...its already mid calf!
> 
> Its CarlaC's portrait peasant over stripwork jumper (the jumper is a size larger so that DD can put it on without my help)


This dress is beautiful.  You did a wonderful job and your DD looks so cute.  That material would drive me crazy too.  I think that it looks great just the way it it, I probably wouldn't bother with the ruffle since the material is so hard to work with.  



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> I can't wiat till JOANN hads been open long enough to have remnents!
> I saw soem disney fabric,but not alot,some mickey,princess,cars i think. a really pretty princess one with pink hearts all over,not sure if i have seen it before,but i am on a TIGHT budget,lower hours for summer than in school year with pre-k,so will knock the doors off the store when i get my 1st 40 hr. check in a month,they chanegd to GA lottery Pre-k,took off 20 days form calender and added 2 kids to each class so now witll start aug.29th { 3 weeks after county/city schools} and have 22 kids instead of 20...sorry to go on and on...


Yeah for a new Joann's.  I didn't realize they changed the Georgia PreK program so that it starts later in the year.  That stinks that your hours have been cut because of the budget cuts.  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Today's projects...I don't normally have week days off, so this was a treat for me to just sew without guilt thinking I should be doing housework or something...I'll do that tomorrow!  These are the last of what I wanted to make for Rebecca's summer playclothes.  The rest were things I made for the cruise.  She picked out all the fabrics, including the wild butterfly skirt I showed yesterday.  I figure if she picks, then she's more apt to wear them, lol.  The shirts came from Walmart, I think I caught them when they first stocked in the spring because I got one in every color plus several white ones.  I'm never that lucky!  The embroidery all came from SWAK.


Love these sets.  The skirts look great with the ruffles.  I didn't realize that you made these with your new to you sewing machine, I'm glad to see you are getting so much use out of it.  



dianemom2 said:


> I love both outfits.  My daughter would love the flip flops with pearls t-shirt.
> 
> The family got my Big Give items so now I can post pictures.  Here are the things that I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom posted pictures on her pre-trip report.  I was glad to see them wearing the outfits because I had been worried that I made the bloomers too long.


These sets are really cute, especially with the bloomers.  



kstgelais4 said:


> I thought I would post a couple of the more recent sets I have finished. They have already been posted on FB, so I apologize if some of you are seeing this twice!
> Cinderella out of the portrait peasant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4th of July Big give dresses with shirred back simpy sweets, and a simple skirt for the big sis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally my favorite! Minnie shirred back halter simply sweet top, and a patchwork twirl:


Beautiful work.  The Big Give sets are great.  



Blyssfull said:


> Hannah came home today! I was so excited to get her... All my babies under one roof again makes for a happy mama.Now she's here I need to get to measuring her so I can REALLY get started on some outfits for her for Disney..I work better under pressure so I always am last minute. I just paid up this week, I'm so excited...it's a little sad. At least you guys understand the excitement.


Glad your home is full again.  I can't wait to see what you make for your trip.  



pattiteach said:


> Hi everyone! I have been following this board for about a year now.  I love everything, and you all have inspired me to get a sewing machine on Mother's day.  Of course I got the brother 6000 that you all like.  My question is I would like to try some applique's, but am wondering what do you set your machine at for the best stich to do this?


Welcome and I see that others have pointed you to a good link for Heather's tutorial.  It is the BEST.  




TinkerbelleMom said:


> Oneof my co-workers is taking her DGD to MK for the very first time this week.  I made these for her...it will be a surprise, she didn't ask, but she's one of those people who always does nice things for others, so now its my turn to give back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to take a peek in the AG box that's just been sitting on the bottom shelf of my cutting table for years...Meet Nellie!  My middle DD came in as I was doing it, and remembered us putting her away for Rebecca, she was just as excited as I was about seeing her, lol.  I hadnt saved any outfits, Savannah said she didn't think there were any unopened clothes boxes at the time, so that makes sense.  Here's the accessories, and the basset hound, Grace.  That actually belongs to Kit, I don't know why it didn't go with the rest of her things, she's one of Savannah's dolls, except maybe we we decided to keep her for Rebecca because the big girls already had pets for their dolls.


Love the Minnie outfit you made for your coworker.  Nellie is so pretty.  What a nice keepsake for your daughter to have from your mom.  




mphalens said:


> Ugh! Still a prisoner - and MIL just sucked all the fun out of a Celtic festival for Phalen, which in turn did the same for me. It's really not her decision if we buy him both cotton candy AND ice cream, especially if we told hi
> He could have them... But he's a sad, angry little boy because when he turned around to ask his daddy for ice cream money she told him absolutely not! And then proceeded to poke and prod at him when he was snuggled into my side trying to hide his tears
> Tonight we're celebrating FILs birthday - wish me luck, as soon as it's over I'm packing! We leave tomorrow!!!!
> 
> The Project Runway sounds fun, I might participate!
> I found some cute Dalmatian spots fabric at walmart today...
> So ready to go home!!!!


Uggh!  I'm glad you are on your way home.  As my brother says about trips to see family:  It's not a vacation, it is a visit    You deserve a vacation after that trip!

Nini - You are having a tough week.  Sorry to hear about your DS and I'm glad that everything worked out.  I hope you get a chance to get some rest.  



DMGeurts said:


> However, with all my sewing, I've realized that I've neglected a good friend/neighbor, and this morning I am feeling pretty horrible about it.  I now noticed that my neighbor is very close friends with all the other neighbor ladies - and I've been left in the dust...  and she was a very good friend of mine - we used to talk almost daily - our families went to WDW together...  Now I barely talk to her once a month - and I am giving myself a pity party for it.  I just don't know what to do?  Do any of you ever find yourselves in that situation?  Where your sewing has turned you into a home body?  Just curious....
> 
> D~


Sounds like an eventful movie night.  As for your friend issue I think that you have been given some great advice about putting it in your calendar as a reminder to get together or chat.  I think I might have to try this too, time always slips away. 



cogero said:


> okay picture time. These are the 3 outfits I finished yesterday. Isabella gave me fits but I think it was because my machine needed a really good cleaning since this morning everything has been going smoothly though I am now taking a break.
> 
> Jake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the girl modeling her Isabella outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also finished a big give this morning.
> 
> I need to finish 2 more shirts for 2 more outfits to be done. Going to take a break for about 20 minutes and play with the boy.


Love the shorts you made for the Jake and Isabella outfits.  The Mickey set turned out great.


----------



## squirrel

I'm almost finished the required pillowcase dress.  Somehow I never knew about this being a requirement.

I'd like to make it more girly.  I've placed two bows on (should I get rid of one?  Move the lower one down more?)  Also thinking of adding one white flower in the middle of the bow-is it too much?  The first photo is a mirror image-not sure what happened.

I didn't have much time to place the bows as Pippi was right there as always.  Can't do photos in the sewing room as it has carpet and the carpet is a mess (I did go and get a toilet bowl brush and that has helped).


----------



## NiniMorris

Since I have so much trouble posting pictures from facebook, I thought I might try to post one from Flickr....


So here is the Back to School dress I made last week...






[/url] BTS dress by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]

Let's see how well I did..

Nini


----------



## babynala

squirrel said:


> I'm almost finished the required pillowcase dress.  Somehow I never knew about this being a requirement.
> 
> I'd like to make it more girly.  I've placed two bows on (should I get rid of one?  Move the lower one down more?)  Also thinking of adding one white flower in the middle of the bow-is it too much?  The first photo is a mirror image-not sure what happened.
> 
> I didn't have much time to place the bows as Pippi was right there as always.  Can't do photos in the sewing room as it has carpet and the carpet is a mess (I did go and get a toilet bowl brush and that has helped).


I think it looks great, I like the bows without the additional ribbon but I'm probably not as girly as the average girl.  

I hope no one reads your post out of context and sees: "the carpet is a mess (I did go and get a toilet bowl brush and that has helped"


----------



## kdzbear

I like the Cars pillowcase dress with the two small bows. I think that the fact that it is a dress makes it girly enough. Sometimes it is nice to have girls clothes that are not all pink and purple and frilly!


----------



## aboveH20

cogero said:


> okay picture time. These are the 3 outfits I finished yesterday. Isabella gave me fits but I think it was because my machine needed a really good cleaning since this morning everything has been going smoothly though I am now taking a break.
> 
> Jake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the girl modeling her Isabella outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also finished a big give this morning.
> 
> I need to finish 2 more shirts for 2 more outfits to be done. Going to take a break for about 20 minutes and play with the boy.



They look great.  It's been fun to watch your clothing and trip countdown -- tomorrow's August -- not long now!



squirrel said:


> I'm almost finished the required pillowcase dress.  Somehow I never knew about this being a requirement.
> 
> I'd like to make it more girly.  I've placed two bows on (should I get rid of one?  Move the lower one down more?)  Also thinking of adding one white flower in the middle of the bow-is it too much?  The first photo is a mirror image-not sure what happened.
> 
> I didn't have much time to place the bows as Pippi was right there as always.  Can't do photos in the sewing room as it has carpet and the carpet is a mess (I did go and get a toilet bowl brush and that has helped).



So glad you _finally _got word about the rquired pillowcase dress. 

What about making 8-12 bows and spacing them a couple inches apart on your checkered border?



NiniMorris said:


> Since I have so much trouble posting pictures from facebook, I thought I might try to post one from Flickr....
> 
> 
> So here is the Back to School dress I made last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] BTS dress by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Let's see how well I did..
> 
> Nini



I  it.  Great use of so many different fabrics.


----------



## DMGeurts

cogero said:


> okay picture time. These are the 3 outfits I finished yesterday. Isabella gave me fits but I think it was because my machine needed a really good cleaning since this morning everything has been going smoothly though I am now taking a break.
> 
> Jake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the girl modeling her Isabella outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also finished a big give this morning.
> 
> I need to finish 2 more shirts for 2 more outfits to be done. Going to take a break for about 20 minutes and play with the boy.



Chiara - these turned out really awesome!  You have got some very lucky kids there!  



mommy2mrb said:


> I'm another SAHM mama, after moving from CA last year I left so many great friends....I have three great friends here too from way back, but they all work so getting "girl" time is hard for us all!
> with Megan going into middle school not sure how much adult interaction I'll have at school, I do have my scrapbooking to keep me busy and enjoy volunteering at school a couple days a week ....her elementary librarian told me I could come back to help this year if I wanted too!
> D~ I guess my recommendation would be just to call and go for coffee, get caught up and see what happens! I'm sure things will be just fine between you two!





dianemom2 said:


> I felt the same way when we lived in Virginia.  I felt isolated.  I was too far from my family and had two little babies so it was hard to get out and make new friends.  I finally found a mommy and me group that I joined where I met lots of nice people.  One of them is now one of my best friends and has been for almost 12 years.  I found my neighborhood very lonely though.  Nobody wanted to hang out or be very friendly.
> 
> Then 6 years ago we moved back to Maryland.  I forced myself (since I am very uncomfortable in new situations) to volunteer at the kids' school and made sure we went to every single school event.   After a pretty short time, I had a bunch of new mom friends.  It really helps to have some other women to hang out with!  We also joined a local swimming pool and I met a bunch of moms there who bring their kids to swim.   It was really hard for me to change up my routine to make myself get out and do new things to meet people.  I am glad that I did though.
> 
> I definitely agree with Andrea that working part time can lead to a lot of new  people in your life.  I thought about applying for a part time job at Joanns so that I could get a discount there and I could chat with some of the customers.  But I don't think I could be on my feet that long.  I hope you find something that will work for you.





VBAndrea said:


> That's partly why I like working part time -- it's nice to get some adult socialization.  I have the problem of not having any great neighborhood friends and the people I am friends or would like to be friendly with live too far away.  My dd's best friend from school lives an hour from us, so we spent one weekend with them at Great Wolf Lodge in the spring and then just recently they came for lunch one day this summer, but it's hard to see them regularly due to distance.





Blyssfull said:


> Being a SAHM, I feel really secluded. My best friend lives really far away and my daughter decided not to do girl scouts this year which was my only real socialization outside of the house with other moms. When I was younger I was a real social butterfly so it's odd for me. I spend lots! of time with my parents since they're close. Sadly, I don't realize how lonely it is until things slow down around the house or I think how nice it would be to be around some adult estrogen that's not my Mama.





aboveH20 said:


> Sewing can be time consuming -- and addicting (as much as we joke about it, it's kinda true).  I agree with Andrea's post, to be intentional about making contact with her.





VBAndrea said:


> am a homebody anyway and don't get out much.  I think that's why sewing works for me.  If you want to resume relationships with your neighbor start putting it on your calendar to call her twice a month to do lunch or something like that.  Or better yet, get her hooked on sewing and then you can do shopping trips to the fabric stores together!  I had a couple of friends that I used to get together with to scrapbook -- that was fun b/c we got to socialize and get a hobby accomplished.  One since has passed away and the other won't speak to me b/c we sent her child home for foul language when he was over at our house playing with the kids.  So now I am 8 years behind on my scrapbooking.  I keep telling myself I need to do just one page a day, but I never do.  It's also a production b/c I have no place to keep everything set up properly.  See, we just a 7 bedroom house -- an additional bedroom for sewing and another for scrapbooking.  Actually, make that 8, I'd like the pets to have their own room too (the cats did before dd was born!).  Who wants to buy Dorine's address????  $475 per person this week -- what a bargain!!!!





babynala said:


> Sounds like an eventful movie night.  As for your friend issue I think that you have been given some great advice about putting it in your calendar as a reminder to get together or chat.  I think I might have to try this too, time always slips away.



I just want to thank all of you for your advice.  

I do have a part time job - which, most of the time, I hate.  But I go because I love the people I work with...  I work most of the time with 3 retired gentleman, I give them a lot of crap and they dish it back (kind of like Cheryl) - so I have a lot of fun.  

I guess I am still upset about this friend in particular...  It's not that I am feeling that I am short on friends, but more of the fact that I've let this particular friendship fizzle away.  It just really hurt last night to see her interacting with the other neighbors, the way we used to, and to find that I didn't have much in common with her anymore.  I did give her a call this morning and made plans with her for her birthday later this month - I just really need to remind myself that the sewing will always be there and I also need to pay attention to the people in my life that aren't my family.  Does that make sense?



squirrel said:


>



I really love this, and the checkered fabric with the black strip really makes this dress POP!  Personally - I would make the bow with a bigger red grosgrain ribbon, if you have it - really give it some oomph.   



NiniMorris said:


> [/url] BTS dress by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Let's see how well I did..
> 
> Nini



I know I already commented on FB - but I really love the fabrics you chose for this dress - and the applique is adorable!  



babynala said:


> I hope no one reads your post out of context and sees: "the carpet is a mess (I did go and get a toilet bowl brush and that has helped"



ROFLMAO~~~     I didn't get your post on the first read through, but once I went back and read it - yah - I spit my soda all over my monitor.  

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> okay picture time. These are the 3 outfits I finished yesterday. Isabella gave me fits but I think it was because my machine needed a really good cleaning since this morning everything has been going smoothly though I am now taking a break.
> 
> Jake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the girl modeling her Isabella outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also finished a big give this morning.
> 
> I need to finish 2 more shirts for 2 more outfits to be done. Going to take a break for about 20 minutes and play with the boy.


Cute! I love the plaid fabric.  I never buy plaid for the kids cuz dh hates it -- I really like it though!

I did one of two BG shirts this afternoon and got a horrid earache while doing it, but I persevered.  I am better after some meds so hopefully can do another this evening.



squirrel said:


> I'm almost finished the required pillowcase dress.  Somehow I never knew about this being a requirement.
> 
> I'd like to make it more girly.  I've placed two bows on (should I get rid of one?  Move the lower one down more?)  Also thinking of adding one white flower in the middle of the bow-is it too much?  The first photo is a mirror image-not sure what happened.
> 
> I didn't have much time to place the bows as Pippi was right there as always.  Can't do photos in the sewing room as it has carpet and the carpet is a mess (I did go and get a toilet bowl brush and that has helped).


I don't think you need to anything to girlify it -- I rather like it plainer.  However, if you want to keep the bows I would consider doing a larger bow at the bottom perhaps with wider ribbon as the small one is barely noticeable,  I think Pippi likes it just the way it is too 



NiniMorris said:


> Since I have so much trouble posting pictures from facebook, I thought I might try to post one from Flickr....
> 
> 
> So here is the Back to School dress I made last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] BTS dress by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Let's see how well I did..
> 
> Nini


Very cute (though I do have a crick in my neck now).  I like the fabric combinations!  Very fun colors!


----------



## Blyssfull

squirrel said:


> I'm almost finished the required pillowcase dress.  Somehow I never knew about this being a requirement.
> 
> I'd like to make it more girly.  I've placed two bows on (should I get rid of one?  Move the lower one down more?)  Also thinking of adding one white flower in the middle of the bow-is it too much?  The first photo is a mirror image-not sure what happened.
> 
> I didn't have much time to place the bows as Pippi was right there as always.  Can't do photos in the sewing room as it has carpet and the carpet is a mess (I did go and get a toilet bowl brush and that has helped).




I think your dress is super cute and doesn't really need anything. I think the only thing you should do is add a really cute hair bow and dressed up pair of flip flops, to me that can girly up any thing. 



NiniMorris said:


> Since I have so much trouble posting pictures from facebook, I thought I might try to post one from Flickr....
> 
> 
> So here is the Back to School dress I made last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] BTS dress by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Let's see how well I did..
> 
> Nini



So cute! I really love the fabric choices.


----------



## AmandaRG

Blyssfull said:


> Being a SAHM, I feel really secluded. My best friend lives really far away and my daughter decided not to do girl scouts this year which was my only real socialization outside of the house with other moms. When I was younger I was a real social butterfly so it's odd for me. I spend lots! of time with my parents since they're close. Sadly, I don't realize how lonely it is until things slow down around the house or I think how nice it would be to be around some adult estrogen that's not my Mama.



I understand! Now that we are adding homeschooling to our schedule, I don't know if that will be better or worse. I know that it will affect when we can do things, but we can also be a bit flexible. Just have to find that balance!

I'm hoping you can find something that works well for you!


----------



## NiniMorris

sorry about the neck Andrea...but hey, at least I got a picture you can SEE!!!!

Nini


----------



## squirrel

I found some larger red ribbon and made a new bow for the bottom left corner (when worn) and placed it on the checker print.

I had to make it more girly as my niece was over the other week and was looking at the fabric I still had to make her dresses with (she was with me when I bought it on the way home from last WDW trip).  She said not to make her a Cars dress.  So didn't plan on making her one.  Well someone else had other plans as I was at the second hand store and they had a 50% off sale and I just happened upon this cute Cars pillowcase.  I just had to get it at .50 (.25 with the sale).  They had some nice pillowcases-I ended up buying 4.

So this is a surprise dress, that I'm thinking she isn't going to love.


----------



## squirrel

I'm trying to finish off started projects this weekend.

What do you think of the added white part to the shirt I made?  I think I've made it as high as I can.  Any ideas?  It's not sewn in yet.


----------



## aboveH20

Can't wait to see what tomorrow's "Dot Theme" entails.  

I'm still working away on my own 7 t-shirts in 7 days challenge (GA sized, not human sized).  Five are done and the other two are cut out.  I'm debating whether to post them when I'm done or wait until they have bottoms (skirts or pants or shorts) so I don't have to swirl out Dorrrine's privates when she models them.  This_ is _Disney for *Families* afterall.

In the meantime, a pincushion I made with leftovers from my son's castle . . .






and the backs of the Big Give family wish shirts that I finished, ever so nicely laundered, ironed and folded . . .






and lastly Dorrrine in the jammies I made her using CarlaC's easy fit pants and bowling shirt.  The top is fully lined and it's been a bit warm for her to wear at night, but this being Disney for *Families* I won't say what if anything she wears for sleeping.






It's after 8 PM here on the east coast!  I have to get my beauty sleep and set my alarm for early to check out the dot job.

Night!


----------



## mphalens

guess what I'm doing tonight 

And if you're a friend on Facebook, shhh! 

I promise to post again later 

I didn't even get to see all the fabulousness that has been posted since I turned my phone off at 11am ...


----------



## dianemom2

squirrel said:


> I'm almost finished the required pillowcase dress.  Somehow I never knew about this being a requirement.
> 
> I'd like to make it more girly.  I've placed two bows on (should I get rid of one?  Move the lower one down more?)  Also thinking of adding one white flower in the middle of the bow-is it too much?  The first photo is a mirror image-not sure what happened.



I think it looks great!  It is very cute just the way it is.



NiniMorris said:


> So here is the Back to School dress I made last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] BTS dress by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Let's see how well I did..
> 
> Nini



That looks great!  I was just digging through my fabric stash today and have some plans for something with a similar style but with Halloween fabrics.  I also found some really cute Thanksgiving stuff and I am beginning to get some ideas of what I want to do with those too!  I went on Planet Applique and picked out a couple of really cute Halloween and Thanksgiving appliques.  I figure if I plan out the dresses now, there is a remote chance that I will have them finished in time for Halloween and Thanksgiving!  LOL!



DMGeurts said:


> I just want to thank all of you for your advice.
> 
> I do have a part time job - which, most of the time, I hate.  But I go because I love the people I work with...  I work most of the time with 3 retired gentleman, I give them a lot of crap and they dish it back (kind of like Cheryl) - so I have a lot of fun.
> 
> I guess I am still upset about this friend in particular...  It's not that I am feeling that I am short on friends, but more of the fact that I've let this particular friendship fizzle away.  It just really hurt last night to see her interacting with the other neighbors, the way we used to, and to find that I didn't have much in common with her anymore.  I did give her a call this morning and made plans with her for her birthday later this month - I just really need to remind myself that the sewing will always be there and I also need to pay attention to the people in my life that aren't my family.  Does that make sense?
> D~



It does make sense.  I have also realized thought that some people, while we are close to them for a while, are not meant to be a permanent part of our lives.  I try and enjoy each friendship while it lasts.  True friends shouldn't take any effort.  My friend who moved to California came to visit us last month and from the second she got here our friendship was exactly the same.  We could talk and laugh and share things exactly like we did before she moved 3  years ago.  I recently ran into another woman that I had been close to and could barely keep the conversation going for 10 minutes.  And it wasn't because she isn't a lovely person.  We just don't have things in common anymore.



squirrel said:


> I'm trying to finish off started projects this weekend.
> 
> What do you think of the added white part to the shirt I made?  I think I've made it as high as I can.  Any ideas?  It's not sewn in yet.


I like it.  I think it looks very good and it seems to raise the neckline to just where you would want it.


----------



## dianemom2

So while the kids are at camp, I have been trying to finish up all the projects in my sewing room.  Here are some of the things I have finished this week.  This is very picture heavy.  Sorry!

Dresses that I bought and then decorated for my little niece:













I put the Mickey head just a little too low.  But my niece won't complain 














I made my nephew a matching shirt.  I also made one for my sister in law but I forgot to take a picture of hers.





Here are the patricia tunics that I cut out in June and I finally got around to sewing:


















The pink and green one is for my older daughter.  The cream with green and red is for my younger daughter.  The yellow and pink one is for me.  I am probably going to send the  aqua colored one to my MIL as a thank you for hosting us for a lovely vacation last month.  I am going to try to get to making a matching Rosetta bag for me and MIL.  For those of you who have made that pattern, how long do you find it takes to make it?


----------



## Mel0215

Ok, so I'm only 73 pages behind the move, although I started the day the move took place. I guess life has a funny way of reminding me that 24 hours just aren't enough.  Everything has been just amazing that was posted. 
You are all such talented people, and even if you say you aren't, theres enough love in what you create to prove you wrong. I can't wait to get sewing this week, thank you for the inspiration. The dresses are stunning, I think I will make one, just because I can, and maybe even in my size. (or I'll stick with a skirt) 
The adventures of getting an address,painting crosswalks (with no pictures), Dorrrine and Ginger have kept me laughing at all the right times (and some akward ones too). I did take my AG bitty baby from my moms house and AG clothes don't fit. So, maybe I do need a full size AG. (I do have things sewn for one) Now to convince DH.... 
Nini, I'm glad your ds is well. Hope you got some rest. 
I do feel the pain of sewing with slippery fabric. My first attempt at a dress (my take on a roman halloween costume, 2010) It was a good learning experience. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG] 
DH and I finally picked out a theme for the nursery and of course there is no crib dust ruffle with it, so I found some fabric to match and will get that done along with a valance too. Just couldn't pass on doing something cute for the little one.
Hopefully I can keep up now!


----------



## love to stitch

cogero said:


> okay picture time. These are the 3 outfits I finished yesterday. Isabella gave me fits but I think it was because my machine needed a really good cleaning since this morning everything has been going smoothly though I am now taking a break.
> 
> Jake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the girl modeling her Isabella outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also finished a big give this morning.
> 
> I need to finish 2 more shirts for 2 more outfits to be done. Going to take a break for about 20 minutes and play with the boy.



Those look great.



squirrel said:


> I'm almost finished the required pillowcase dress.  Somehow I never knew about this being a requirement.
> 
> I'd like to make it more girly.  I've placed two bows on (should I get rid of one?  Move the lower one down more?)  Also thinking of adding one white flower in the middle of the bow-is it too much?  The first photo is a mirror image-not sure what happened.
> 
> I didn't have much time to place the bows as Pippi was right there as always.  Can't do photos in the sewing room as it has carpet and the carpet is a mess (I did go and get a toilet bowl brush and that has helped).



Cute dress.



NiniMorris said:


> Since I have so much trouble posting pictures from facebook, I thought I might try to post one from Flickr....
> 
> 
> So here is the Back to School dress I made last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] BTS dress by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Let's see how well I did..
> 
> Nini



That is such a fun dress.



squirrel said:


> I'm trying to finish off started projects this weekend.
> 
> What do you think of the added white part to the shirt I made?  I think I've made it as high as I can.  Any ideas?  It's not sewn in yet.



I think it looks fine.



aboveH20 said:


> Can't wait to see what tomorrow's "Dot Theme" entails.
> 
> I'm still working away on my own 7 t-shirts in 7 days challenge (GA sized, not human sized).  Five are done and the other two are cut out.  I'm debating whether to post them when I'm done or wait until they have bottoms (skirts or pants or shorts) so I don't have to swirl out Dorrrine's privates when she models them.  This_ is _Disney for *Families* afterall.
> 
> In the meantime, a pincushion I made with leftovers from my son's castle . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the backs of the Big Give family wish shirts that I finished, ever so nicely laundered, ironed and folded . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lastly Dorrrine in the jammies I made her using CarlaC's easy fit pants and bowling shirt.  The top is fully lined and it's been a bit warm for her to wear at night, but this being Disney for *Families* I won't say what if anything she wears for sleeping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's after 8 PM here on the east coast!  I have to get my beauty sleep and set my alarm for early to check out the dot job.
> 
> Night!



Very cute jammies.



dianemom2 said:


> So while the kids are at camp, I have been trying to finish up all the projects in my sewing room.  Here are some of the things I have finished this week.  This is very picture heavy.  Sorry!
> 
> Dresses that I bought and then decorated for my little niece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put the Mickey head just a little too low.  But my niece won't complain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my nephew a matching shirt.  I also made one for my sister in law but I forgot to take a picture of hers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the patricia tunics that I cut out in June and I finally got around to sewing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pink and green one is for my older daughter.  The cream with green and red is for my younger daughter.  The yellow and pink one is for me.  I am probably going to send the  aqua colored one to my MIL as a thank you for hosting us for a lovely vacation last month.  I am going to try to get to making a matching Rosetta bag for me and MIL.  For those of you who have made that pattern, how long do you find it takes to make it?



Everything looks very nice.


----------



## VBAndrea

squirrel said:


> I'm trying to finish off started projects this weekend.
> 
> What do you think of the added white part to the shirt I made?  I think I've made it as high as I can.  Any ideas?  It's not sewn in yet.


Looks great -- I say sew it in!



aboveH20 said:


> Can't wait to see what tomorrow's "Dot Theme" entails.
> 
> I'm still working away on my own 7 t-shirts in 7 days challenge (GA sized, not human sized).  Five are done and the other two are cut out.  I'm debating whether to post them when I'm done or wait until they have bottoms (skirts or pants or shorts) so I don't have to swirl out Dorrrine's privates when she models them.  This_ is _Disney for *Families* afterall.
> 
> In the meantime, a pincushion I made with leftovers from my son's castle . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the backs of the Big Give family wish shirts that I finished, ever so nicely laundered, ironed and folded . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lastly Dorrrine in the jammies I made her using CarlaC's easy fit pants and bowling shirt.  The top is fully lined and it's been a bit warm for her to wear at night, but this being Disney for *Families* I won't say what if anything she wears for sleeping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's after 8 PM here on the east coast!  I have to get my beauty sleep and set my alarm for early to check out the dot job.
> 
> Night!


I want a pair of jammies just like Dorrrine's!!!!!!  Please make me a pair!  Just a hair larger though -- my figure is more like Ginger's.

Your pincushion is _unique._

Your t-shirts look great -- I did mine tonight but they need a visit to the wash machine, and that likely will not happen until Tuesday.

I would love to see what the dot challenge entails and get started tomorrow, but I work from 9am until 7:30pm.  Please get out some cheese to go with my whine.  I have to get up extra early to get dh set up for the day -- food prepped, cooler packed for him, etc.  And the I will leave the house around 8:20am and get home by 8pm if all goes well.  But I no longer will be working this Friday b/c my boss's dh isn't coming home until next week now (he's been deployed).  Anyhoo, we just emptied a 2 liter of gingerale so I was thinking maybe I could put dot stickers on it (or do we have to sew?  Are there rules?).



mphalens said:


> guess what I'm doing tonight
> 
> And if you're a friend on Facebook, shhh!
> 
> I promise to post again later
> 
> I didn't even get to see all the fabulousness that has been posted since I turned my phone off at 11am ...


Hopefully you're flying HOME!!!



dianemom2 said:


> So while the kids are at camp, I have been trying to finish up all the projects in my sewing room.  Here are some of the things I have finished this week.  This is very picture heavy.  Sorry!
> 
> Dresses that I bought and then decorated for my little niece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put the Mickey head just a little too low.  But my niece won't complain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my nephew a matching shirt.  I also made one for my sister in law but I forgot to take a picture of hers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the patricia tunics that I cut out in June and I finally got around to sewing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pink and green one is for my older daughter.  The cream with green and red is for my younger daughter.  The yellow and pink one is for me.  I am probably going to send the  aqua colored one to my MIL as a thank you for hosting us for a lovely vacation last month.  I am going to try to get to making a matching Rosetta bag for me and MIL.  For those of you who have made that pattern, how long do you find it takes to make it?


My have you been busy!  Everything is great!  I love the fabric combinations on the tunics.  I spy some green fabric that I have in the pink and green one!


----------



## babynala

NiniMorris said:


> Since I have so much trouble posting pictures from facebook, I thought I might try to post one from Flickr....
> 
> 
> So here is the Back to School dress I made last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] BTS dress by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Let's see how well I did..
> 
> Nini


Love all the strips and the cute applique.



squirrel said:


> I'm trying to finish off started projects this weekend.
> 
> What do you think of the added white part to the shirt I made?  I think I've made it as high as I can.  Any ideas?  It's not sewn in yet.


Oh, that looks good - a little more coverage and it looks like it was supposed to have the white part.



aboveH20 said:


> In the meantime, a pincushion I made with leftovers from my son's castle . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lastly Dorrrine in the jammies I made her using CarlaC's easy fit pants and bowling shirt.  The top is fully lined and it's been a bit warm for her to wear at night, but this being Disney for *Families* I won't say what if anything she wears for sleeping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's after 8 PM here on the east coast!  I have to get my beauty sleep and set my alarm for early to check out the dot job.
> 
> Night!


Interesting pin cushion, but is it squeaky?  LOVE the PJs.  Those Big Give shirts have left me speechless.  



mphalens said:


> guess what I'm doing tonight
> 
> And if you're a friend on Facebook, shhh!
> 
> I promise to post again later
> 
> I didn't even get to see all the fabulousness that has been posted since I turned my phone off at 11am ...


That's not fair!  I need to know..... 



dianemom2 said:


> So while the kids are at camp, I have been trying to finish up all the projects in my sewing room.  Here are some of the things I have finished this week.  This is very picture heavy.  Sorry!
> 
> Dresses that I bought and then decorated for my little niece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put the Mickey head just a little too low.  But my niece won't complain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my nephew a matching shirt.  I also made one for my sister in law but I forgot to take a picture of hers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the patricia tunics that I cut out in June and I finally got around to sewing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pink and green one is for my older daughter.  The cream with green and red is for my younger daughter.  The yellow and pink one is for me.  I am probably going to send the  aqua colored one to my MIL as a thank you for hosting us for a lovely vacation last month.  I am going to try to get to making a matching Rosetta bag for me and MIL.  For those of you who have made that pattern, how long do you find it takes to make it?


I am very impressed that you are getting so much done while you kids are at camp.  The dresses are cute and the Mickey t-shirt is fun.  Your tunics are amazing - the fabrics are beautiful.  



Mel0215 said:


> I do feel the pain of sewing with slippery fabric. My first attempt at a dress (my take on a roman halloween costume, 2010) It was a good learning experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> DH and I finally picked out a theme for the nursery and of course there is no crib dust ruffle with it, so I found some fabric to match and will get that done along with a valance too. Just couldn't pass on doing something cute for the little one.
> Hopefully I can keep up now!


Great costume and I can't wait to see what you make for the nursery.


----------



## belle41379

I'm on my iPad, so forgive my lack of quotes. 

Love the back to school dress!  The worm is too cute.

The newest trip outfits are great!  Love the fabric you did the shirts in that goes with the Jake shirt. 

The Cars dress came together great!! Gave me an idea or two for my DD. . I agree that the checkered and black strips brought it all together.  Super cute!


Well, I've almost got everything planned for little mans party this weekend.  Now to implement!   I still owe you guys pics of al the stuff I've made lately.  I'll try to do that tomorrow.

For now, here is a quick dress I made last night.  





Close up of the red stitching on the sleeves.





Tomorrow I'll try and take pics with my real camera instead of my phone.


----------



## mkwj

Wow!!!!  Everyone has been so busy.  We are at the beach right now.  I have been trying to read everything and keep up, but it is hard to quote everything.  Anita I love the halloween dress that was just beautiful.  And dorrrines pjs are just adorable.  I really need to make a matching set for my dd and her doll.  She would LOVE that.  The pin cushion had me cracking up, but most of your posts do.  LOL!!!!!!   The Rapunzel dress was turned out really good too.  Hope everyone is having a great week.  I am hoping to post some pics of the outfits I made for the beach week.  Maybe tomorrow night.


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> Hopefully you're flying HOME!!!





babynala said:


> That's not fair!  I need to know.....



Well, I would have flown home, but we were offered a great deal to spend the night in Minneapolis ($1600 in vouchers for future travel on Delta, hotel, $72 in meal vouchers and an early morning flight home tomorrow) . . . 

It just so happened that I had a couple of patterns I could deliver (in person) nearby, so through the magic of Facebook, I contacted our very own D~ and let her know . . . 

She and her friend drove to my hotel and were nice enough to take me to Target to pick up a couple of things . . . and you will NEVER guess who we ran into while we were there!!!!!

Turns out Ginger has family in the area!!!!  Can you tell how shocked we were to meet them?





And . . . as we got to talking we found out just where Ginger ran off to a while back.  Well, I mean, there was some talk about "the shocking family secret" and "just what that bad boy Mr Pibb did to poor Ginger" and "the poor dears, they're so little and innocent" 

Yup, here you go folks!  I give you a picture of . . . 









































The TWINS 





I'm not sure why Cheryl never mentioned them before   Maybe because they're here living with Ginger's relatives   But they're just as nice and refreshing as can be!!!


Oh, and yes, those patterns I delivered in person, in case you haven't guessed by now, they were for Dorine   While in Montana I did get to go to a very cool fabric shop called Selvage.  I found out about it in an online search before I left and when I saw that they carried Oliver +S patterns I asked D if she was still looking for one - and they had it in BOTH sizes!!!  Always happy to help out a fellow Disboutiquer, I picked them up for her, planning to mail them - but getting to meet her in person was SO MUCH MORE FUN!!!!





Okay . . . I'm off to check email and get some sleep - wake up call is at 5am!!!


----------



## DMGeurts

squirrel said:


> I'm trying to finish off started projects this weekend.
> 
> What do you think of the added white part to the shirt I made?  I think I've made it as high as I can.  Any ideas?  It's not sewn in yet.



This turned out really nice.  



aboveH20 said:


> In the meantime, a pincushion I made with leftovers from my son's castle . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the backs of the Big Give family wish shirts that I finished, ever so nicely laundered, ironed and folded . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lastly Dorrrine in the jammies I made her using CarlaC's easy fit pants and bowling shirt.  The top is fully lined and it's been a bit warm for her to wear at night, but this being Disney for *Families* I won't say what if anything she wears for sleeping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's after 8 PM here on the east coast!  I have to get my beauty sleep and set my alarm for early to check out the dot job.
> 
> Night!



Love the pin cushion...  Very "you".

The shirts turned out nice - I can't believe what a wonderful ironer you are!

Dorrrine's jammies are super fabulous!  I would love a pair when you have time.  



dianemom2 said:


> So while the kids are at camp, I have been trying to finish up all the projects in my sewing room.  Here are some of the things I have finished this week.  This is very picture heavy.  Sorry!
> 
> Dresses that I bought and then decorated for my little niece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put the Mickey head just a little too low.  But my niece won't complain
> 
> I made my nephew a matching shirt.  I also made one for my sister in law but I forgot to take a picture of hers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the patricia tunics that I cut out in June and I finally got around to sewing:



Wow!!!  I can't believe everything you've accomplished!  Magnificant!



Mel0215 said:


> Ok, so I'm only 73 pages behind the move, although I started the day the move took place.
> 
> The adventures of getting an address,painting crosswalks (with no pictures), Dorrrine and Ginger have kept me laughing at all the right times (and some akward ones too). I did take my AG bitty baby from my moms house and AG clothes don't fit. So, maybe I do need a full size AG. (I do have things sewn for one) Now to convince DH....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Better late than never - glad you were able to, at least, follow along.   

OK - ok, I will get a picture of the crosswalks...  you'll have to wait a few days though - I need to wait for the "perfect opportunity".

You know-----  Ginger has been missing for a few days now again....  Cheryl - do you know what Ginger has been up to?

Unfortunately - regular AG clothes are usually too big for bitties...  hopefully you can talk DH into a regular sized doll soon.  



belle41379 said:


> For now, here is a quick dress I made last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the red stitching on the sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll try and take pics with my real camera instead of my phone.



This turned out adorable - the stitching on the sleeves is so sweet!

D~


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> This turned out really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pin cushion...  Very "you".
> 
> The shirts turned out nice - I can't believe what a wonderful ironer you are!
> 
> Dorrrine's jammies are super fabulous!  I would love a pair when you have time.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!!  I can't believe everything you've accomplished!  Magnificant!
> 
> 
> 
> Better late than never - glad you were able to, at least, follow along.
> 
> OK - ok, I will get a picture of the crosswalks...  you'll have to wait a few days though - I need to wait for the "perfect opportunity".
> 
> You know-----  Ginger has been missing for a few days now again....  Cheryl - do you know what Ginger has been up to?
> 
> Unfortunately - regular AG clothes are usually too big for bitties...  hopefully you can talk DH into a regular sized doll soon.
> 
> 
> 
> This turned out adorable - the stitching on the sleeves is so sweet!
> 
> D~



  Did you see what the post above yours is?


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> Well, I would have flown home, but we were offered a great deal to spend the night in Minneapolis ($1600 in vouchers for future travel on Delta, hotel, $72 in meal vouchers and an early morning flight home tomorrow) . . .
> 
> It just so happened that I had a couple of patterns I could deliver (in person) nearby, so through the magic of Facebook, I contacted our very own D~ and let her know . . .
> 
> She and her friend drove to my hotel and were nice enough to take me to Target to pick up a couple of things . . . and you will NEVER guess who we ran into while we were there!!!!!
> 
> Turns out Ginger has family in the area!!!!  Can you tell how shocked we were to meet them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And . . . as we got to talking we found out just where Ginger ran off to a while back.  Well, I mean, there was some talk about "the shocking family secret" and "just what that bad boy Mr Pibb did to poor Ginger" and "the poor dears, they're so little and innocent"
> 
> Yup, here you go folks!  I give you a picture of . . .
> 
> The TWINS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why Cheryl never mentioned them before   Maybe because they're here living with Ginger's relatives   But they're just as nice and refreshing as can be!!!
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, those patterns I delivered in person, in case you haven't guessed by now, they were for Dorine   While in Montana I did get to go to a very cool fabric shop called Selvage.  I found out about it in an online search before I left and when I saw that they carried Oliver +S patterns I asked D if she was still looking for one - and they had it in BOTH sizes!!!  Always happy to help out a fellow Disboutiquer, I picked them up for her, planning to mail them - but getting to meet her in person was SO MUCH MORE FUN!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay . . . I'm off to check email and get some sleep - wake up call is at 5am!!!



THis was so much fun!!!  I was so happy to finally meet you - it seemed like it would never happen.... and those boys of yours are truly adorable!    Also *thank you so much* for delivering the patterns to me...  Just to think, you went all the way from NC to MT to shop for my patterns (that I so desperately wanted) and hand delivered them to MN - all for $.10 - how awesome!

Now, Cheryl, about those twins....  you really should have told us - you should have seen the look on our faces when we saw them!    We just couldn't leave them in that Target store...  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> Did you see what the post above yours is?



LOL  We were posting at the same time.  

Have a safe flight tomorrow... and if you ever feel like pattern shopping for me again, just let me know when you'll be dropping by.  

D~  <---- must go to bed now... sooo tired - but I had so much fun meeting Marianne - definately the highlight of my week!


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> THis was so much fun!!!  I was so happy to finally meet you - it seemed like it would never happen.... and those boys of yours are truly adorable!    Also *thank you so much* for delivering the patterns to me...  Just to think, you went all the way from NC to MT to shop for my patterns (that I so desperately wanted) and hand delivered them to MN - all for $.10 - how awesome!
> 
> Now, Cheryl, about those twins....  you really should have told us - you should have seen the look on our faces when we saw them!    We just couldn't leave them in that Target store...
> 
> D~





DMGeurts said:


> LOL  We were posting at the same time.
> 
> Have a safe flight tomorrow... and if you ever feel like pattern shopping for me again, just let me know when you'll be dropping by.
> 
> D~  <---- must go to bed now... sooo tired - but I had so much fun meeting Marianne - definately the highlight of my week!




Nope, we couldn't leave them there . . . they did agree to be split up though, as neither of us could imagine having TWO new babies around the house . . . Ale is sleeping peacefully with the boys as I type 

I am so excited we finally got to meet too!!!  

Okay - sleep - must go to sleep!!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

DMGeurts said:


> LOL  We were posting at the same time.
> 
> Have a safe flight tomorrow... and if you ever feel like pattern shopping for me again, just let me know when you'll be dropping by.
> 
> D~  <---- must go to bed now... sooo tired - but I had so much fun meeting Marianne - definately the highlight of my week!



How great you two got to meet up!  love the continued saga of Ginger and her "family"  thanks for the


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> Nope, we couldn't leave them there . . . they did agree to be split up though, as neither of us could imagine having TWO new babies around the house . . . Ale is sleeping peacefully with the boys as I type
> 
> I am so excited we finally got to meet too!!!
> 
> Okay - sleep - must go to sleep!!!!



Yes, they are sweet little dears...  Gigi is sleeping peacefully too...    The girls will be so excited to have a little sister tomorrow!  

D~


----------



## kelly1218

The Ginger tales are just hysterical!!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

Yes, I know I should be sleeping...it is, after all, after midnight the night following no sleep ...but I am too excited to sleep.  I am about to become an honorary grand ma.  Little Army Man has decided to make his appearance in the world.  Momma doesn't think they will keep her, but they are on the way to the hospital to get checked out.  She has been having contractions since last night.  

I can't post anything on FB, because they don't want other friends or family members to know yet..but Dang It I am excited!

Just waiting on that text to tell me to come to the hospital!


Nini


----------



## ivey_family

As usual, I'm reading and admiring everything, but not much time to post.  From the last few days, there are so many lovely things!  I especially loved the Portrait Peasant Cinderella dress!  So pretty, yet also comfortable, too!

Dorine and Marianne - What fun to get to meet like that!  And, the Twins!   Bwahaha!   You all are so funny!

My project for this week is a Christening Gown for a cousin's baby.  It's all cut out, the slip is almost done, and I've started the bodice and collar of the gown itself.  (Anyone else hate sewing Peter Pan collars?  I'm not sure why but I always dread them, even though it's not really hard.)  Hopefully I'll have pictures of it all by the end of the week.

I'm really enjoying all the doll talk!  I hope you don't mind if I share about a couple of mine, too!  My dd is only 8 mo, but she already has three dollies - two soft ones from Carter's and a Victoria by Madame Alexander.  I still have my very well-loved "Vicky" from when I was little that my grandmother gave me, but I decided to save her to pass on to my own granddaughter someday.  I wanted to buy one for DD's first Christmas, but it didn't work out.  I mentioned it to an aunt who is a major doll collector, and my cousin, the aunt's daughter, offered my dd HER Vicky that was also purchased by my grandmother (who is gone, btw).  I won't be giving her to my dd until her 2nd birthday so that cousin will get to see a real reaction from her.  I'm so excited about the whole thing and it's a year and a half away!

I've also been thinking about trying to pick up a second-hand AG to sew for and give to DD later.  Who can resist them, especially when we see pics of poor, shorn Kirsten?  But, I just remembered that I have two 16" dolls from pre-AG days that I can use instead!  I'll try to take some pics of all my girls to share tomorrow.

Regards,
C.


----------



## pattiteach

Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

Mel0215 said:


> Ok, so I'm only 73 pages behind the move, although I started the day the move took place. I guess life has a funny way of reminding me that 24 hours just aren't enough.  Everything has been just amazing that was posted.
> You are all such talented people, and even if you say you aren't, theres enough love in what you create to prove you wrong. I can't wait to get sewing this week, thank you for the inspiration. The dresses are stunning, I think I will make one, just because I can, and maybe even in my size. (or I'll stick with a skirt)
> The adventures of getting an address,painting crosswalks (with no pictures), Dorrrine and Ginger have kept me laughing at all the right times (and some akward ones too). I did take my AG bitty baby from my moms house and AG clothes don't fit. So, maybe I do need a full size AG. (I do have things sewn for one) Now to convince DH....
> Nini, I'm glad your ds is well. Hope you got some rest.
> I do feel the pain of sewing with slippery fabric. My first attempt at a dress (my take on a roman halloween costume, 2010) It was a good learning experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> DH and I finally picked out a theme for the nursery and of course there is no crib dust ruffle with it, so I found some fabric to match and will get that done along with a valance too. Just couldn't pass on doing something cute for the little one.
> Hopefully I can keep up now!


The dress is really cool!  But I do have some concerns.....first we have Cheryl dressing soda bottles and now we have you dressing ironing boards.  What is this forum coming to?




belle41379 said:


> I'm on my iPad, so forgive my lack of quotes.
> 
> Love the back to school dress!  The worm is too cute.
> 
> The newest trip outfits are great!  Love the fabric you did the shirts in that goes with the Jake shirt.
> 
> The Cars dress came together great!! Gave me an idea or two for my DD. . I agree that the checkered and black strips brought it all together.  Super cute!
> 
> 
> Well, I've almost got everything planned for little mans party this weekend.  Now to implement!   I still owe you guys pics of al the stuff I've made lately.  I'll try to do that tomorrow.
> 
> For now, here is a quick dress I made last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the red stitching on the sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll try and take pics with my real camera instead of my phone.


That is just precious!  Hopefully we can see pics of the dress being modeled (by a child, not a soda bottle).



mphalens said:


> Well, I would have flown home, but we were offered a great deal to spend the night in Minneapolis ($1600 in vouchers for future travel on Delta, hotel, $72 in meal vouchers and an early morning flight home tomorrow) . . .
> 
> It just so happened that I had a couple of patterns I could deliver (in person) nearby, so through the magic of Facebook, I contacted our very own D~ and let her know . . .
> 
> She and her friend drove to my hotel and were nice enough to take me to Target to pick up a couple of things . . . and you will NEVER guess who we ran into while we were there!!!!!
> 
> Turns out Ginger has family in the area!!!!  Can you tell how shocked we were to meet them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And . . . as we got to talking we found out just where Ginger ran off to a while back.  Well, I mean, there was some talk about "the shocking family secret" and "just what that bad boy Mr Pibb did to poor Ginger" and "the poor dears, they're so little and innocent"
> 
> Yup, here you go folks!  I give you a picture of . . .
> The TWINS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why Cheryl never mentioned them before   Maybe because they're here living with Ginger's relatives   But they're just as nice and refreshing as can be!!!
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, those patterns I delivered in person, in case you haven't guessed by now, they were for Dorine   While in Montana I did get to go to a very cool fabric shop called Selvage.  I found out about it in an online search before I left and when I saw that they carried Oliver +S patterns I asked D if she was still looking for one - and they had it in BOTH sizes!!!  Always happy to help out a fellow Disboutiquer, I picked them up for her, planning to mail them - but getting to meet her in person was SO MUCH MORE FUN!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay . . . I'm off to check email and get some sleep - wake up call is at 5am!!!


Notice how Dorine had to come meet you at the hotel and did not give you her address so that you could go to her house.  You know, you could have used some of those vouchers to buy her address from me!  I guess you were still in a tizzy from the visit with MIL and couldn't think properly.

Awesome that you adopted the twins.  Are you two going to make matching outfits for them?



NiniMorris said:


> Yes, I know I should be sleeping...it is, after all, after midnight the night following no sleep ...but I am too excited to sleep.  I am about to become an honorary grand ma.  Little Army Man has decided to make his appearance in the world.  Momma doesn't think they will keep her, but they are on the way to the hospital to get checked out.  She has been having contractions since last night.
> 
> I can't post anything on FB, because they don't want other friends or family members to know yet..but Dang It I am excited!
> 
> Just waiting on that text to tell me to come to the hospital!
> 
> 
> Nini


I'm so excited for you!  Keep us posted and please get some rest if you can!


----------



## NiniMorris

Let's see...3 hours of sleep on Saturday night with an hour nap during the day; 4 hours of sleep last night...yup.  That's ME!

They sent Momma home this morning.  She is in labor, but Doctor sent her home to rest for a few more hours.  Would have LOVED to stay in bed this morning a bit longer...but GD3 will be here in a few minutes...sheesh.  

Sleep?  Who needs Sleep!


----------



## cogero

NiniMorris said:


> Since I have so much trouble posting pictures from facebook, I thought I might try to post one from Flickr....
> 
> 
> So here is the Back to School dress I made last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] BTS dress by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Let's see how well I did..
> 
> Nini



Adorable dress



squirrel said:


> I'm trying to finish off started projects this weekend.
> 
> What do you think of the added white part to the shirt I made?  I think I've made it as high as I can.  Any ideas?  It's not sewn in yet.



Love it



aboveH20 said:


> Can't wait to see what tomorrow's "Dot Theme" entails.
> 
> I'm still working away on my own 7 t-shirts in 7 days challenge (GA sized, not human sized).  Five are done and the other two are cut out.  I'm debating whether to post them when I'm done or wait until they have bottoms (skirts or pants or shorts) so I don't have to swirl out Dorrrine's privates when she models them.  This_ is _Disney for *Families* afterall.
> 
> In the meantime, a pincushion I made with leftovers from my son's castle . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the backs of the Big Give family wish shirts that I finished, ever so nicely laundered, ironed and folded . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lastly Dorrrine in the jammies I made her using CarlaC's easy fit pants and bowling shirt.  The top is fully lined and it's been a bit warm for her to wear at night, but this being Disney for *Families* I won't say what if anything she wears for sleeping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's after 8 PM here on the east coast!  I have to get my beauty sleep and set my alarm for early to check out the dot job.
> 
> Night!



Love love the jammies and very nice pin cushion



dianemom2 said:


> So while the kids are at camp, I have been trying to finish up all the projects in my sewing room.  Here are some of the things I have finished this week.  This is very picture heavy.  Sorry!
> 
> Dresses that I bought and then decorated for my little niece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put the Mickey head just a little too low.  But my niece won't complain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my nephew a matching shirt.  I also made one for my sister in law but I forgot to take a picture of hers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the patricia tunics that I cut out in June and I finally got around to sewing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pink and green one is for my older daughter.  The cream with green and red is for my younger daughter.  The yellow and pink one is for me.  I am probably going to send the  aqua colored one to my MIL as a thank you for hosting us for a lovely vacation last month.  I am going to try to get to making a matching Rosetta bag for me and MIL.  For those of you who have made that pattern, how long do you find it takes to make it?



Diane I love it all. I need to finish some projects once I am done with the Disney outfits


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

VBAndrea said:


> Try using a different browser -- they don't work for me with IE or AOL, but I generally have good luck using Safari.


*TY! i have always used AOL with no probablem so not sure whats up with that...hehe will try somehting elses...*


----------



## cogero

Mel0215 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> DH and I finally picked out a theme for the nursery and of course there is no crib dust ruffle with it, so I found some fabric to match and will get that done along with a valance too. Just couldn't pass on doing something cute for the little one.
> Hopefully I can keep up now!



This is lovely.



belle41379 said:


> I'm on my iPad, so forgive my lack of quotes.
> 
> Love the back to school dress!  The worm is too cute.
> 
> The newest trip outfits are great!  Love the fabric you did the shirts in that goes with the Jake shirt.
> 
> The Cars dress came together great!! Gave me an idea or two for my DD. . I agree that the checkered and black strips brought it all together.  Super cute!
> 
> 
> Well, I've almost got everything planned for little mans party this weekend.  Now to implement!   I still owe you guys pics of al the stuff I've made lately.  I'll try to do that tomorrow.
> 
> For now, here is a quick dress I made last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the red stitching on the sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll try and take pics with my real camera instead of my phone.



this outfit is adorable.

It is so great that D and Marianne got to meet. Marianne you deserved the pixie dust after spending time with the inlaws.

Guess I better get the boy up for school.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

squirrel said:


> I'm almost finished the required pillowcase dress.  Somehow I never knew about this being a requirement.
> 
> I'd like to make it more girly.  I've placed two bows on (should I get rid of one?  Move the lower one down more?)  Also thinking of adding one white flower in the middle of the bow-is it too much?  The first photo is a mirror image-not sure what happened.
> 
> I didn't have much time to place the bows as Pippi was right there as always.  Can't do photos in the sewing room as it has carpet and the carpet is a mess (I did go and get a toilet bowl brush and that has helped).


*that is sooo cute! ,love the flowers,i'd ut them around the bottom of the dress,either middle of the black border on just under the checkered flag  fabric...!*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

dianemom2 said:


> So while the kids are at camp, I have been trying to finish up all the projects in my sewing room.  Here are some of the things I have finished this week.  This is very picture heavy.  Sorry!
> 
> Dresses that I bought and then decorated for my little niece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put the Mickey head just a little too low.  But my niece won't complain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my nephew a matching shirt.  I also made one for my sister in law but I forgot to take a picture of hers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the patricia tunics that I cut out in June and I finally got around to sewing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pink and green one is for my older daughter.  The cream with green and red is for my younger daughter.  The yellow and pink one is for me.  I am probably going to send the  aqua colored one to my MIL as a thank you for hosting us for a lovely vacation last month.  I am going to try to get to making a matching Rosetta bag for me and MIL.  For those of you who have made that pattern, how long do you find it takes to make it?


*Love the tee shirt/dresses but the tunics are sooo pretty! love all the fabric combos.....*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

belle41379 said:


> I'm on my iPad, so forgive my lack of quotes.
> 
> Love the back to school dress!  The worm is too cute.
> 
> The newest trip outfits are great!  Love the fabric you did the shirts in that goes with the Jake shirt.
> 
> The Cars dress came together great!! Gave me an idea or two for my DD. . I agree that the checkered and black strips brought it all together.  Super cute!
> 
> 
> Well, I've almost got everything planned for little mans party this weekend.  Now to implement!   I still owe you guys pics of al the stuff I've made lately.  I'll try to do that tomorrow.
> 
> For now, here is a quick dress I made last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the red stitching on the sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll try and take pics with my real camera instead of my phone.


*this dress is sooo sweet! i love peasent dresses on lil girls...sweet and comfy! *


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

mphalens said:


> Well, I would have flown home, but we were offered a great deal to spend the night in Minneapolis ($1600 in vouchers for future travel on Delta, hotel, $72 in meal vouchers and an early morning flight home tomorrow) . . .
> 
> It just so happened that I had a couple of patterns I could deliver (in person) nearby, so through the magic of Facebook, I contacted our very own D~ and let her know . . .
> 
> She and her friend drove to my hotel and were nice enough to take me to Target to pick up a couple of things . . . and you will NEVER guess who we ran into while we were there!!!!!
> 
> Turns out Ginger has family in the area!!!!  Can you tell how shocked we were to meet them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And . . . as we got to talking we found out just where Ginger ran off to a while back.  Well, I mean, there was some talk about "the shocking family secret" and "just what that bad boy Mr Pibb did to poor Ginger" and "the poor dears, they're so little and innocent"
> 
> Yup, here you go folks!  I give you a picture of . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The TWINS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why Cheryl never mentioned them before   Maybe because they're here living with Ginger's relatives   But they're just as nice and refreshing as can be!!!
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, those patterns I delivered in person, in case you haven't guessed by now, they were for Dorine   While in Montana I did get to go to a very cool fabric shop called Selvage.  I found out about it in an online search before I left and when I saw that they carried Oliver +S patterns I asked D if she was still looking for one - and they had it in BOTH sizes!!!  Always happy to help out a fellow Disboutiquer, I picked them up for her, planning to mail them - but getting to meet her in person was SO MUCH MORE FUN!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay . . . I'm off to check email and get some sleep - wake up call is at 5am!!!


*oh man love the story and pix of the twins! talk about dirty laundry! hehe thank you fro th egiggle this morning,i really needed it! heat wave + sinus headache + taking day care kidlets to the pool { thankgoodness in the a.m.] =  not looking forward to the week ahead!*


----------



## dianemom2

Questions ?????

For those people who have sewn a Rosetta bag, how long does it take to make one?  I am trying to figure out if I have enough time to make them before the kids come home from camp or if I should put it off until they go back to school???

Also, I am looking for an applique design of Bambi's face, not the full body.  Has anybody seen anything like that?


----------



## dianemom2

mphalens said:


> Well, I would have flown home, but we were offered a great deal to spend the night in Minneapolis ($1600 in vouchers for future travel on Delta, hotel, $72 in meal vouchers and an early morning flight home tomorrow) . . .
> 
> It just so happened that I had a couple of patterns I could deliver (in person) nearby, so through the magic of Facebook, I contacted our very own D~ and let her know . . .
> 
> She and her friend drove to my hotel and were nice enough to take me to Target to pick up a couple of things . . . and you will NEVER guess who we ran into while we were there!!!!!
> 
> Turns out Ginger has family in the area!!!!  Can you tell how shocked we were to meet them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And . . . as we got to talking we found out just where Ginger ran off to a while back.  Well, I mean, there was some talk about "the shocking family secret" and "just what that bad boy Mr Pibb did to poor Ginger" and "the poor dears, they're so little and innocent"
> 
> Yup, here you go folks!  I give you a picture of . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The TWINS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why Cheryl never mentioned them before   Maybe because they're here living with Ginger's relatives   But they're just as nice and refreshing as can be!!!
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, those patterns I delivered in person, in case you haven't guessed by now, they were for Dorine   While in Montana I did get to go to a very cool fabric shop called Selvage.  I found out about it in an online search before I left and when I saw that they carried Oliver +S patterns I asked D if she was still looking for one - and they had it in BOTH sizes!!!  Always happy to help out a fellow Disboutiquer, I picked them up for her, planning to mail them - but getting to meet her in person was SO MUCH MORE FUN!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay . . . I'm off to check email and get some sleep - wake up call is at 5am!!!



Oh my, you sure did find out some well hidden family secrets!!!  

How awesome that you all got to meet in person!  Plus you got such great incentives for being able to put off flying home for one night!


----------



## NiniMorris

dianemom2 said:


> Questions ?????
> 
> For those people who have sewn a Rosetta bag, how long does it take to make one?  I am trying to figure out if I have enough time to make them before the kids come home from camp or if I should put it off until they go back to school???
> 
> Also, I am looking for an applique design of Bambi's face, not the full body.  Has anybody seen anything like that?



OK...I am a super fast sewer, so you might not be able to use my experience as a rule, but the first one I made took me less than an hour.  (as an example I make easy fits or Aline in less than an hour).  Of course the last two I made took me a month!  

The ones in between took around 2 hours, since they had a lot of embroidery on them.  


Nini


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

dianemom2 said:


> Questions ?????
> 
> For those people who have sewn a Rosetta bag, how long does it take to make one?  I am trying to figure out if I have enough time to make them before the kids come home from camp or if I should put it off until they go back to school???
> 
> Also, I am looking for an applique design of Bambi's face, not the full body.  Has anybody seen anything like that?



I made the large size in an afternoon of uninterrupted sewing...meaning no kids around.   I think the actual pattern prep and cutting out was the most time consuming, but then again it's my least favorite part, lol.


----------



## Mel0215

belle41379 said:


> I'm on my iPad, so forgive my lack of quotes.
> 
> Well, I've almost got everything planned for little mans party this weekend.  Now to implement!   I still owe you guys pics of al the stuff I've made lately.  I'll try to do that tomorrow.
> 
> For now, here is a quick dress I made last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the red stitching on the sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll try and take pics with my real camera instead of my phone.


That is cute! Love the fabrics you chose



mphalens said:


> Well, I would have flown home, but we were offered a great deal to spend the night in Minneapolis ($1600 in vouchers for future travel on Delta, hotel, $72 in meal vouchers and an early morning flight home tomorrow) . . .
> 
> It just so happened that I had a couple of patterns I could deliver (in person) nearby, so through the magic of Facebook, I contacted our very own D~ and let her know . . .
> 
> She and her friend drove to my hotel and were nice enough to take me to Target to pick up a couple of things . . . and you will NEVER guess who we ran into while we were there!!!!!
> 
> Turns out Ginger has family in the area!!!!  Can you tell how shocked we were to meet them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And . . . as we got to talking we found out just where Ginger ran off to a while back.  Well, I mean, there was some talk about "the shocking family secret" and "just what that bad boy Mr Pibb did to poor Ginger" and "the poor dears, they're so little and innocent"
> 
> Yup, here you go folks!  I give you a picture of . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The TWINS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why Cheryl never mentioned them before   Maybe because they're here living with Ginger's relatives   But they're just as nice and refreshing as can be!!!
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, those patterns I delivered in person, in case you haven't guessed by now, they were for Dorine   While in Montana I did get to go to a very cool fabric shop called Selvage.  I found out about it in an online search before I left and when I saw that they carried Oliver +S patterns I asked D if she was still looking for one - and they had it in BOTH sizes!!!  Always happy to help out a fellow Disboutiquer, I picked them up for her, planning to mail them - but getting to meet her in person was SO MUCH MORE FUN!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay . . . I'm off to check email and get some sleep - wake up call is at 5am!!!


What a great way to get patterns... the twins are too cute! Can't wait to see them in their jammies... COLOR]



VBAndrea said:


> The dress is really cool!  But I do have some concerns.....first we have Cheryl dressing soda bottles and now we have you dressing ironing boards.  What is this forum coming to?
> 
> 
> 
> That is just precious!  Hopefully we can see pics of the dress being modeled (by a child, not a soda bottle).
> 
> 
> Notice how Dorine had to come meet you at the hotel and did not give you her address so that you could go to her house.  You know, you could have used some of those vouchers to buy her address from me!  I guess you were still in a tizzy from the visit with MIL and couldn't think properly.
> 
> Awesome that you adopted the twins.  Are you two going to make matching outfits for them?
> 
> 
> I'm so excited for you!  Keep us posted and please get some rest if you can!


Well, the ironing board was the only one who would cooperate, the cat would NOT stand for it, and DH said no...



NiniMorris said:


> Let's see...3 hours of sleep on Saturday night with an hour nap during the day; 4 hours of sleep last night...yup.  That's ME!
> 
> They sent Momma home this morning.  She is in labor, but Doctor sent her home to rest for a few more hours.  Would have LOVED to stay in bed this morning a bit longer...but GD3 will be here in a few minutes...sheesh.
> 
> Sleep?  Who needs Sleep!


Hope things go smoothly for her, and you get to meet him soon!!! 



cogero said:


> This is lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> this outfit is adorable.
> 
> It is so great that D and Marianne got to meet. Marianne you deserved the pixie dust after spending time with the inlaws.
> 
> Guess I better get the boy up for school.



Thank you!


----------



## dianemom2

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I made the large size in an afternoon of uninterrupted sewing...meaning no kids around.   I think the actual pattern prep and cutting out was the most time consuming, but then again it's my least favorite part, lol.



I don't think I have ever meet anybody who says that fabric prep and cutting is their favorite part!  I do love fabric shopping though, which I am planning to do today.  I don't have quite enough fabric for the rosetta bags and I am going to stop into Joanns to see if I can find something that will coordinate.   Although maybe I should go to Hancocks which I where I originally bought the fabric.

So has anybody seen an applique design with bambi's face?  I've looked around and I haven't seen one.


----------



## billwendy

mkwj said:


> Wow!!!!  Everyone has been so busy.  We are at the beach right now.  I have been trying to read everything and keep up, but it is hard to quote everything.  Anita I love the halloween dress that was just beautiful.  And dorrrines pjs are just adorable.  I really need to make a matching set for my dd and her doll.  She would LOVE that.  The pin cushion had me cracking up, but most of your posts do.  LOL!!!!!!   The Rapunzel dress was turned out really good too.  Hope everyone is having a great week.  I am hoping to post some pics of the outfits I made for the beach week.  Maybe tomorrow night.



Have fun at the beach!! Next week we have a whole week at the beach - I cant wait!!



mphalens said:


> Okay . . . I'm off to check email and get some sleep - wake up call is at 5am!!!



glad you got to meet! What fun!! I have yet to meet another disboutiquer!!!!



NiniMorris said:


> Yes, I know I should be sleeping...it is, after all, after midnight the night following no sleep ...but I am too excited to sleep.  I am about to become an honorary grand ma.  Little Army Man has decided to make his appearance in the world.  Momma doesn't think they will keep her, but they are on the way to the hospital to get checked out.  She has been having contractions since last night.
> 
> I can't post anything on FB, because they don't want other friends or family members to know yet..but Dang It I am excited!
> 
> Just waiting on that text to tell me to come to the hospital!
> 
> 
> Nini


----------



## aboveH20

dianemom2 said:


> So has anybody seen an applique design with bambi's face?  I've looked around and I haven't seen one.



Not applique, but embroidery . . .

http://www.needlework.ru/shop/CID_9.html


----------



## babynala

belle41379 said:


> Well, I've almost got everything planned for little mans party this weekend.  Now to implement!   I still owe you guys pics of al the stuff I've made lately.  I'll try to do that tomorrow.
> 
> For now, here is a quick dress I made last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll try and take pics with my real camera instead of my phone.


Sweet.



mphalens said:


> Well, I would have flown home, but we were offered a great deal to spend the night in Minneapolis ($1600 in vouchers for future travel on Delta, hotel, $72 in meal vouchers and an early morning flight home tomorrow) . . .
> 
> It just so happened that I had a couple of patterns I could deliver (in person) nearby, so through the magic of Facebook, I contacted our very own D~ and let her know . . .
> 
> She and her friend drove to my hotel and were nice enough to take me to Target to pick up a couple of things . . . and you will NEVER guess who we ran into while we were there!!!!!
> 
> Oh, and yes, those patterns I delivered in person, in case you haven't guessed by now, they were for Dorine   While in Montana I did get to go to a very cool fabric shop called Selvage.  I found out about it in an online search before I left and when I saw that they carried Oliver +S patterns I asked D if she was still looking for one - and they had it in BOTH sizes!!!  Always happy to help out a fellow Disboutiquer, I picked them up for her, planning to mail them - but getting to meet her in person was SO MUCH MORE FUN!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay . . . I'm off to check email and get some sleep - wake up call is at 5am!!!


How fun!  You've been all over the country buying fabric and patterns and now you even offer delivery.  Gigi and Ale are very cute and I'm glad they have found new homes but I'm wondering if Ale will be able to make the flight back to NC.  Dorine - I love seeing your Rosetta in action.  



NiniMorris said:


> Just waiting on that text to tell me to come to the hospital!
> 
> Nini


I see that they sent your friend home but I'm guessing that little baby will enter the world soon.  Keep us updated.



ivey_family said:


> My project for this week is a Christening Gown for a cousin's baby.  It's all cut out, the slip is almost done, and I've started the bodice and collar of the gown itself.  (Anyone else hate sewing Peter Pan collars?  I'm not sure why but I always dread them, even though it's not really hard.)  Hopefully I'll have pictures of it all by the end of the week.
> 
> I'm really enjoying all the doll talk!  I hope you don't mind if I share about a couple of mine, too!  My dd is only 8 mo, but she already has three dollies - two soft ones from Carter's and a Victoria by Madame Alexander.  I still have my very well-loved "Vicky" from when I was little that my grandmother gave me, but I decided to save her to pass on to my own granddaughter someday.  I wanted to buy one for DD's first Christmas, but it didn't work out.  I mentioned it to an aunt who is a major doll collector, and my cousin, the aunt's daughter, offered my dd HER Vicky that was also purchased by my grandmother (who is gone, btw).  I won't be giving her to my dd until her 2nd birthday so that cousin will get to see a real reaction from her.  I'm so excited about the whole thing and it's a year and a half away!
> 
> I've also been thinking about trying to pick up a second-hand AG to sew for and give to DD later.  Who can resist them, especially when we see pics of poor, shorn Kirsten?  But, I just remembered that I have two 16" dolls from pre-AG days that I can use instead!  I'll try to take some pics of all my girls to share tomorrow.
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Good luck with the Christening gown, it sounds complicated.  What a sweet story about the Vicky dolls.  



dianemom2 said:


> Questions ?????
> 
> For those people who have sewn a Rosetta bag, how long does it take to make one?  I am trying to figure out if I have enough time to make them before the kids come home from camp or if I should put it off until they go back to school???
> 
> Also, I am looking for an applique design of Bambi's face, not the full body.  Has anybody seen anything like that?


I haven't seen a Bambi face.  I have made one Rosetta and did it over the course of a few days so I'm not sure how long it took.  I did cut it out while I was chatting with my sister and that took a while to do because of the interfacing, etc.  I think it was probably 3 hours of sewing / putting it all together.


----------



## princesskayla

Here it is...what you have all been waiting for...
Disboutique Runway

The first week's challenge is Vintage Disney. 

Rules:
1. Must include one fabric that has dots (any color)
2. No appliques (hand or machine), no decoupage, no embroidery fills
3. May be boys, girls or adults. May also be a purse, bag, laptop case, apron...any sewn item!
4. Accessories may be included but not required

The idea is to go back to basics and use different fabrics and notions to get your point of view across. We also want to include all skills levels, beginning to the most advanced. 

Send a picture of completed outfit to my email at PrincessKayla. Or PM me a link to your outfit. Deadline for entries for the week will be Monday, August 8 at 11:59 pm, Eastern time. I will post all entries on a seperate thread Tuesday morning with no names included to identify the creator. The thread will be open for voting for one week, and voting will end on Friday at 11:59 pm. Winners of the week - the Disboutique Sewing Princess will be announced on Saturday morning, as well as the creators of each outfit. Winners of this week's challenge will receive a pattern of your choice from You Can Make This. com. 

The friendly competition will last 8 weeks with a different theme each week to get our creative juices flowing. Each week will have specific rules. Winners will be determined by majority votes. All votes will be counted towards the final prize of Disboutique Sewing Queen. It is not manadatory you enter every week, however, the more weeks you enter, the more votes you will receive towards the final prize. 

(I am sorry this is posted so late - I had to help deliver a baby. Stupid work, interfering with my posting )


----------



## NiniMorris

princesskayla said:


> Here it is...what you have all been waiting for...
> Disboutique Runway
> 
> The first week's challenge is Vintage Disney.
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Must include one fabric that has dots (any color)
> 2. No appliques (hand or machine)
> 3. May be boys or girls
> 4. Accessories may be included but not required
> 
> Send a picture of completed outfit to my email at PrincessKayla. Or PM me a link to your outfit. Deadline for entries for the week will be Monday, August 8 at 11:59 pm, Eastern time. I will post all entries on a seperate thread Tuesday morning with no names included to identify the creator. The thread will be open for voting for one week, and voting will end on Friday at 11:59 pm. Winners of the week - the Disboutique Sewing Princess will be announced on Saturday morning, as well as the creators of each outfit. Winners of this week's challenge will receive a pattern of your choice from You Can Make This. com.
> 
> The friendly competition will last 8 weeks with a different theme each week to get our creative juices flowing. Each week will have specific rules. Winners will be determined by majority votes. All votes will be counted towards the final prize of Disboutique Sewing Queen. It is not manadatory you enter every week, however, the more weeks you enter, the more votes you will receive towards the final prize.
> 
> (I am sorry this is posted so late - I had to help deliver a baby. Stupid work, interfering with my posting )



Setting the bar high on the first challenge I see!  No embroidery...no applique!  Sheesh!

Nini


----------



## love to stitch

belle41379 said:


> I'm on my iPad, so forgive my lack of quotes.
> 
> Love the back to school dress!  The worm is too cute.
> 
> The newest trip outfits are great!  Love the fabric you did the shirts in that goes with the Jake shirt.
> 
> The Cars dress came together great!! Gave me an idea or two for my DD. . I agree that the checkered and black strips brought it all together.  Super cute!
> 
> 
> Well, I've almost got everything planned for little mans party this weekend.  Now to implement!   I still owe you guys pics of al the stuff I've made lately.  I'll try to do that tomorrow.
> 
> For now, here is a quick dress I made last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the red stitching on the sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll try and take pics with my real camera instead of my phone.



An adorable dress, I really like the stitching detail.


----------



## queenbee99

princesskayla said:


> Here it is...what you have all been waiting for...
> Disboutique Runway
> 
> The first week's challenge is Vintage Disney.
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Must include one fabric that has dots (any color)
> 2. No appliques (hand or machine)
> 3. May be boys or girls
> 4. Accessories may be included but not required
> 
> Send a picture of completed outfit to my email at PrincessKayla. Or PM me a link to your outfit. Deadline for entries for the week will be Monday, August 8 at 11:59 pm, Eastern time. I will post all entries on a seperate thread Tuesday morning with no names included to identify the creator. The thread will be open for voting for one week, and voting will end on Friday at 11:59 pm. Winners of the week - the Disboutique Sewing Princess will be announced on Saturday morning, as well as the creators of each outfit. Winners of this week's challenge will receive a pattern of your choice from You Can Make This. com.
> 
> The friendly competition will last 8 weeks with a different theme each week to get our creative juices flowing. Each week will have specific rules. Winners will be determined by majority votes. All votes will be counted towards the final prize of Disboutique Sewing Queen. It is not manadatory you enter every week, however, the more weeks you enter, the more votes you will receive towards the final prize.
> 
> (I am sorry this is posted so late - I had to help deliver a baby. Stupid work, interfering with my posting )



OMG How fun is this? I don't think I will participate but may in the future.  I can not wait to see all of these designs!!


----------



## RMAMom

squirrel said:


> I'm trying to finish off started projects this weekend.
> 
> What do you think of the added white part to the shirt I made?  I think I've made it as high as I can.  Any ideas?  It's not sewn in yet.


I love this, it's so cute!!



aboveH20 said:


> Can't wait to see what tomorrow's "Dot Theme" entails.
> 
> I'm still working away on my own 7 t-shirts in 7 days challenge (GA sized, not human sized).  Five are done and the other two are cut out.  I'm debating whether to post them when I'm done or wait until they have bottoms (skirts or pants or shorts) so I don't have to swirl out Dorrrine's privates when she models them.  This_ is _Disney for *Families* afterall.
> 
> In the meantime, a pincushion I made with leftovers from my son's castle . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lastly Dorrrine in the jammies I made her using CarlaC's easy fit pants and bowling shirt.  The top is fully lined and it's been a bit warm for her to wear at night, but this being Disney for *Families* I won't say what if anything she wears for sleeping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's after 8 PM here on the east coast!  I have to get my beauty sleep and set my alarm for early to check out the dot job.
> 
> Night!


I love the jammies and that pin cushion WOW!



Mel0215 said:


> I do feel the pain of sewing with slippery fabric. My first attempt at a dress (my take on a roman halloween costume, 2010) It was a good learning experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> DH and I finally picked out a theme for the nursery and of course there is no crib dust ruffle with it, so I found some fabric to match and will get that done along with a valance too. Just couldn't pass on doing something cute for the little one.
> Hopefully I can keep up now!


I think it's a great first attempt. Can't wait to see the nursery!



belle41379 said:


> I'm on my iPad, so forgive my lack of quotes.
> 
> For now, here is a quick dress I made last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the red stitching on the sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll try and take pics with my real camera instead of my phone.


Cute! 


mphalens said:


> Well, I would have flown home, but we were offered a great deal to spend the night in Minneapolis ($1600 in vouchers for future travel on Delta, hotel, $72 in meal vouchers and an early morning flight home tomorrow) . . .
> 
> Turns out Ginger has family in the area!!!!  Can you tell how shocked we were to meet them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And . . . as we got to talking we found out just where Ginger ran off to a while back.  Well, I mean, there was some talk about "the shocking family secret" and "just what that bad boy Mr Pibb did to poor Ginger" and "the poor dears, they're so little and innocent"
> 
> Yup, here you go folks!  I give you a picture of . . .
> The TWINS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why Cheryl never mentioned them before   Maybe because they're here living with Ginger's relatives   But they're just as nice and refreshing as can be!!!
> Okay . . . I'm off to check email and get some sleep - wake up call is at 5am!!!


Oh my gosh just when I think we have squeezed all of the humor out of this... So funny!!!! How nice that you got to meet and visit, it looks like a good time was had by all, even the twins.



NiniMorris said:


> Yes, I know I should be sleeping...it is, after all, after midnight the night following no sleep ...but I am too excited to sleep.  I am about to become an honorary grand ma.  Little Army Man has decided to make his appearance in the world.  Momma doesn't think they will keep her, but they are on the way to the hospital to get checked out.  She has been having contractions since last night.
> 
> I can't post anything on FB, because they don't want other friends or family members to know yet..but Dang It I am excited!
> 
> Just waiting on that text to tell me to come to the hospital!
> 
> 
> Nini


I'm sorry they sent her home, but it sounds like you'll get to hold that little one in the next day or two.


I would love to take part in the Runway challenge but since I am still trying to find time for the ruffler foot I'm going to have to pass.

We are just about a month away from our trip and I have so much to do. It doesn't help that this wekend Murphy mooved into my sewing room. This was all I managed to acomplish this weekend it should have taken about 2 hours and instead it took closer to 7 or 8


----------



## livndisney

Update on the search for Finn Mcmissile Fabric......

I went back and found the picture posted by Diz-Mommy. It appears to be just the cars from the race-not Finn Mcmissile.  I can't even find him on Japanese fabric!   Walmart has a Cars 2 sheet set that I am going to check out.


----------



## scrap_heaven

*Question:*

Has anyone purchased the felt clippies from Bows and Clothes or Heathersue?

What materials do you need to create these?


----------



## dis4harley

NiniMorris said:


> Since I have so much trouble posting pictures from facebook, I thought I might try to post one from Flickr....
> 
> 
> So here is the Back to School dress I made last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] BTS dress by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Let's see how well I did..
> 
> Nini



I love this. It looks great.


----------



## princesskayla

NiniMorris said:


> Setting the bar high on the first challenge I see!  No embroidery...no applique!  Sheesh!
> 
> Nini



 There will be lots of that to come! Honestly - I wanted to make the playing somewhat level for everyone to start out. It really is a challenge for the ones that have been around for a while, especially for me. I can't remember when I made a dress that didn't have a applique/embroidery design of some kind on it.


----------



## NiniMorris

princesskayla said:


> There will be lots of that to come! Honestly - I wanted to make the playing somewhat level for everyone to start out. It really is a challenge for the ones that have been around for a while, especially for me. I can't remember when I made a dress that didn't have a applique/embroidery design of some kind on it.



Wait...you mean it is possible to make a dress without applique?  Hmm....I don't think I know how!  Oh wait, I remember , vaguely doing some dresses without applique...a few years ago.  LOL!

I actually have come up with a couple of ideas....now let's see if I can actually make one work!

Nini


----------



## love to stitch

RMAMom said:


> I love this, it's so cute!!
> 
> 
> I love the jammies and that pin cushion WOW!
> 
> 
> I think it's a great first attempt. Can't wait to see the nursery!
> 
> 
> Cute!
> 
> Oh my gosh just when I think we have squeezed all of the humor out of this... So funny!!!! How nice that you got to meet and visit, it looks like a good time was had by all, even the twins.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry they sent her home, but it sounds like you'll get to hold that little one in the next day or two.
> 
> 
> I would love to take part in the Runway challenge but since I am still trying to find time for the ruffler foot I'm going to have to pass.
> 
> We are just about a month away from our trip and I have so much to do. It doesn't help that this wekend Murphy mooved into my sewing room. This was all I managed to acomplish this weekend it should have taken about 2 hours and instead it took closer to 7 or 8



That is a very pretty dress.


----------



## grammalisa

princesskayla said:


> Here it is...what you have all been waiting for...
> Disboutique Runway
> 
> The first week's challenge is Vintage Disney.
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Must include one fabric that has dots (any color)
> 2. No appliques (hand or machine)
> 3. May be boys or girls
> 4. Accessories may be included but not required
> 
> Send a picture of completed outfit to my email at PrincessKayla. Or PM me a link to your outfit. Deadline for entries for the week will be Monday, August 8 at 11:59 pm, Eastern time. I will post all entries on a seperate thread Tuesday morning with no names included to identify the creator. The thread will be open for voting for one week, and voting will end on Friday at 11:59 pm. Winners of the week - the Disboutique Sewing Princess will be announced on Saturday morning, as well as the creators of each outfit. Winners of this week's challenge will receive a pattern of your choice from You Can Make This. com.
> 
> The friendly competition will last 8 weeks with a different theme each week to get our creative juices flowing. Each week will have specific rules. Winners will be determined by majority votes. All votes will be counted towards the final prize of Disboutique Sewing Queen. It is not manadatory you enter every week, however, the more weeks you enter, the more votes you will receive towards the final prize.
> 
> (I am sorry this is posted so late - I had to help deliver a baby. Stupid work, interfering with my posting )



Does it need to be Disney themed?


----------



## Blyssfull

RMAMom said:


> scrap_heaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> 
> Has anyone purchased the felt clippies from Bows and Clothes or Heathersue?
> 
> What materials do you need to create these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the clippies from Heathersue. They are really! easy. All you need is felt, stabilizer, hair clips and either fabric glue or hot glue gun. I bought fabric glue and it's much easier to use then breaking out the glue gun. The instructions are easy to follow. I posted one that I made over at Gabriella's Wish on the Disboutique boards if you wanna take a look.
Click to expand...


----------



## snubie

scrap_heaven said:


> *Question:*
> 
> Has anyone purchased the felt clippies from Bows and Clothes or Heathersue?
> 
> What materials do you need to create these?


I have Heather Sue's clippie designs.  I just hooped the felt and stitched the designs right on that.  Cut the finished item close to the outline stitching and glue to a clippie.  Done.  If you do use stabilizer, you will need tear away or something that will dissolve but not ruin the felt.


----------



## Granna4679

I went to my DDs this weekend to help her get the baby room in order.  We cleaned carpets, put together stroller, swing, high chair, and pack and play.  We immobilized the drop side on her crib (recalled but got free kit from manufacturer to immobilize it).  Then we put the baby room together with all of the new bedding, curtains, rocking chair, and cutsie things that her grandmother and I made.  It turned out adorable (sorry the the 3rd in a row "TOO MANY PICTURE" posts)  so I wanted to share.  Several of you have already seen and commented on FB but I wanted to post for those that aren't on FB.  

This picture is looking into the room (small room so its the best I could do of getting an overall picture).  





A close up of the quilt





I tried to get a good picture of the dust ruffle but apparently this is the best one I got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A close up view of the bed all put together









A close up of the bumper pads (made by her grandmother) and some of DDs duck collection (2 of them she has had her whole life...the other 2 are new).





And ....my husband refinished the chair that he bought me when DD was born so that the little one can be rocked in the same chair.  





A little wall art and her shelf (refinished by her hubby before he left for his deployment)









Sorry for the picture OVERLOAD but we were pretty happy with it and just wanted to share the pictures!!


----------



## cogero

princesskayla said:


> Here it is...what you have all been waiting for...
> Disboutique Runway
> 
> The first week's challenge is Vintage Disney.
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Must include one fabric that has dots (any color)
> 2. No appliques (hand or machine)
> 3. May be boys or girls
> 4. Accessories may be included but not required
> 
> Send a picture of completed outfit to my email at PrincessKayla. Or PM me a link to your outfit. Deadline for entries for the week will be Monday, August 8 at 11:59 pm, Eastern time. I will post all entries on a seperate thread Tuesday morning with no names included to identify the creator. The thread will be open for voting for one week, and voting will end on Friday at 11:59 pm. Winners of the week - the Disboutique Sewing Princess will be announced on Saturday morning, as well as the creators of each outfit. Winners of this week's challenge will receive a pattern of your choice from You Can Make This. com.
> 
> The friendly competition will last 8 weeks with a different theme each week to get our creative juices flowing. Each week will have specific rules. Winners will be determined by majority votes. All votes will be counted towards the final prize of Disboutique Sewing Queen. It is not manadatory you enter every week, however, the more weeks you enter, the more votes you will receive towards the final prize.
> 
> (I am sorry this is posted so late - I had to help deliver a baby. Stupid work, interfering with my posting )



Okay I have an idea just not sure if I can get it to work since I am not sure if I have what I am looking for.



RMAMom said:


> I



Adorable outfit.



Granna4679 said:


> I went to my DDs this weekend to help her get the baby room in order.  We cleaned carpets, put together stroller, swing, high chair, and pack and play.  We immobilized the drop side on her crib (recalled but got free kit from manufacturer to immobilize it).  Then we put the baby room together with all of the new bedding, curtains, rocking chair, and cutsie things that her grandmother and I made.  It turned out adorable (sorry the the 3rd in a row "TOO MANY PICTURE" posts)  so I wanted to share.  Several of you have already seen and commented on FB but I wanted to post for those that aren't on FB.
> 
> This picture is looking into the room (small room so its the best I could do of getting an overall picture).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the quilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a good picture of the dust ruffle but apparently this is the best one I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up view of the bed all put together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the bumper pads (made by her grandmother) and some of DDs duck collection (2 of them she has had her whole life...the other 2 are new).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ....my husband refinished the chair that he bought me when DD was born so that the little one can be rocked in the same chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little wall art and her shelf (refinished by her hubby before he left for his deployment)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the picture OVERLOAD but we were pretty happy with it and just wanted to share the pictures!!



The room looks fabulous.


----------



## Meshell2002

I love the peasant dress and the roman costume and the duck nursery!

I think I'm not going to be able to participate in the competition this week beacause we are leaving to see my parents Thurs. (a 12 hr dr from AL to WV) and won't be back until Tues....I'm not sure if I will be able to borrow Mom's laptop since I don't have a smart phone.

Glad to see D and Marianne got to meet up and find out the family GA secret  and that D got her patterns 

While I'm gone I will be making lists for my trip projects and how many shirts I need to order this month.


----------



## snubie

Granna4679 said:


> I went to my DDs this weekend to help her get the baby room in order.  We cleaned carpets, put together stroller, swing, high chair, and pack and play.  We immobilized the drop side on her crib (recalled but got free kit from manufacturer to immobilize it).  Then we put the baby room together with all of the new bedding, curtains, rocking chair, and cutsie things that her grandmother and I made.  It turned out adorable (sorry the the 3rd in a row "TOO MANY PICTURE" posts)  so I wanted to share.  Several of you have already seen and commented on FB but I wanted to post for those that aren't on FB.
> 
> This picture is looking into the room (small room so its the best I could do of getting an overall picture).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the quilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a good picture of the dust ruffle but apparently this is the best one I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up view of the bed all put together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the bumper pads (made by her grandmother) and some of DDs duck collection (2 of them she has had her whole life...the other 2 are new).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ....my husband refinished the chair that he bought me when DD was born so that the little one can be rocked in the same chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little wall art and her shelf (refinished by her hubby before he left for his deployment)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the picture OVERLOAD but we were pretty happy with it and just wanted to share the pictures!!



The room looks great!


----------



## love to stitch

Granna4679 said:


> I went to my DDs this weekend to help her get the baby room in order.  We cleaned carpets, put together stroller, swing, high chair, and pack and play.  We immobilized the drop side on her crib (recalled but got free kit from manufacturer to immobilize it).  Then we put the baby room together with all of the new bedding, curtains, rocking chair, and cutsie things that her grandmother and I made.  It turned out adorable (sorry the the 3rd in a row "TOO MANY PICTURE" posts)  so I wanted to share.  Several of you have already seen and commented on FB but I wanted to post for those that aren't on FB.
> 
> This picture is looking into the room (small room so its the best I could do of getting an overall picture).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the quilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a good picture of the dust ruffle but apparently this is the best one I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up view of the bed all put together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the bumper pads (made by her grandmother) and some of DDs duck collection (2 of them she has had her whole life...the other 2 are new).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ....my husband refinished the chair that he bought me when DD was born so that the little one can be rocked in the same chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little wall art and her shelf (refinished by her hubby before he left for his deployment)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the picture OVERLOAD but we were pretty happy with it and just wanted to share the pictures!!



That is a beautiful nursery, the duck theme is adorable.


----------



## Granna4679

Thanks everyone on your sweet comments and remarks about the birthday dress and the halloween dress.  Those are my favorite things to make (things I can be creative and unique on).  I enjoyed making those. 




Meshell2002 said:


> Anita the 2 dresses are adorable!
> 
> I'm done making pizza dough so here is the Rapunzel I've been talking about. The slippery fabric has just driven me
> 
> See how she fits in it now with no length growth room...its already mid calf!
> 
> Do you guys think if I added a lace trimmed ruffle (of the purple) to the bottom it would look ok to add some length? at least it would take out my puckered hand-sewn hem....(this is imitation silk and if you remove stitches it leaves holes....don't ask me how I know this  )
> 
> Its CarlaC's portrait peasant over stripwork jumper (the jumper is a size larger so that DD can put it on without my help)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [



Super cute....great idea of layering the two patterns.  I totally understand the not wanting to sew with "slippery".  I will be  making Rapunzel for my DGD 
for Halloween.  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Today's projects...I don't normally have week days off, so this was a treat for me to just sew without guilt thinking I should be doing housework or something...I'll do that tomorrow!  These are the last of what I wanted to make for Rebecca's summer playclothes.  The rest were things I made for the cruise.  She picked out all the fabrics, including the wild butterfly skirt I showed yesterday.  I figure if she picks, then she's more apt to wear them, lol.  The shirts came from Walmart, I think I caught them when they first stocked in the spring because I got one in every color plus several white ones.  I'm never that lucky!  The embroidery all came from SWAK.



I love these!! The fabric on the 2nd one is really cute and I love both of the shirts!!



dianemom2 said:


> I love both outfits.  My daughter would love the flip flops with pearls t-shirt.
> 
> The family got my Big Give items so now I can post pictures.  Here are the things that I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom posted pictures on her pre-trip report.  I was glad to see them wearing the outfits because I had been worried that I made the bloomers too long.



Adorable.  I need to get over on the PTR and check them out in their outfits.



kstgelais4 said:


> I thought I would post a couple of the more recent sets I have finished. They have already been posted on FB, so I apologize if some of you are seeing this twice!
> Cinderella out of the portrait peasant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4th of July Big give dresses with shirred back simpy sweets, and a simple skirt for the big sis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally my favorite! Minnie shirred back halter simply sweet top, and a patchwork twirl:



All of these are really cute but I must say the Minnie is my favorite.  Love, love, love the embellishing on the skirt.  

Do you mind me asking where you got the fabric on the BG outfits?  That is just so cute.  I would love to get some of that.  Great job on all of it.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I made the top/dress earlier this week and decided to try to ignore a sinus headache and make the bloomerstoday. the bows are detachable the fabric is from a window valance i have had for years and just love the roses.1st time doing the bloomers,i used a pants pattern i have and added binding to the bottom of the legs & ran elastic thorugh and stitched the ends before i sticthed the side seams.i need to work on somehting funkeir but i just love the vintage roses/victorian looking stuff...so sweet to me...
> 
> 
> 
> *



This is so sweet and so nice of you to do that for your former boss's DGD.  I hope you get pictures of her in it if possible.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Oneof my co-workers is taking her DGD to MK for the very first time this week.  I made these for her...it will be a surprise, she didn't ask, but she's one of those people who always does nice things for others, so now its my turn to give back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to take a peek in the AG box that's just been sitting on the bottom shelf of my cutting table for years...Meet Nellie!  My middle DD came in as I was doing it, and remembered us putting her away for Rebecca, she was just as excited as I was about seeing her, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadnt saved any outfits, Savannah said she didn't think there were any unopened clothes boxes at the time, so that makes sense.  Here's the accessories, and the basset hound, Grace.  That actually belongs to Kit, I don't know why it didn't go with the rest of her things, she's one of Savannah's dolls, except maybe we we decided to keep her for Rebecca because the big girls already had pets for their dolls.



How sweet of you to do that for your coworker.  It is a precious outfit.  

And I love your Nellie doll.  I am sure it will be very special to Rebecca.



aboveH20 said:


> [ In other news I finished my Big Give shirts, washed them, folded them (see why I'm so stressed?) and am ready to take photos.
> 
> Maybe I'll just grab some  , mosquito repellant, and see if anyone's showing a movie in their backyard tonight.  Unless, of course, I could find a place with FREE popcorn.  Score!
> 
> <---- almost too cool for my own good ---->



Cheryl - you absolutely CRACK ME UP!!!  I LOL right at my desk at work.  (oopss...not really suppose to be on the Internet...don't tell 



NiniMorris said:


> This past week has been a disaster!
> 
> I had 4 dresses ( 2 customs) that were 'sold' but will never happen.  Two of them backed out without so much as a kiss my grits.  The other two were from a 'bogus' buyer.  I knew it was too good to be true!  I really thought the extra money would score tickets to MNSSHP...or help to pay the way to the possible Dis Meet in Jan/Feb.  Oh well!
> 
> At least today was a somewhat productive day.  I managed to finish two Rosetta Bags (Minnie Style) for the girls on our trip in September; finished hanging all the window toppers (with thumb tacks); made a curtain (also Minnie Style) to go between the play room and bathroom....(don't ask)...and managed to finish 2 more shirts for our trip.  (only 18 more to go ...plus 4 for the extra day we added...)
> 
> I have now decided to sell off the few samples I still have and stop doing custom dresses for a while.  I really have a bad taste in my mouth for some of the customers... I am thinking of taking the business in a different direction, but probably not until after the first of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whine over!
> 
> 
> Lots and lots of beautiful stuff posted...Way TMTQ...but I have to shout out to Anita...beautiful dresses as always.  You are my inspiration...I wish I was your Grand daughter!  (age difference not withstanding!  LOL!)
> 
> 
> Now to go get ready for this little storm that has decided to blow in...
> 
> 
> Nini



So sorry you had to deal with all of this!!  I have had a few people that asked for outfits and then when I showed them to them, they said "uhmmm...never mind....I don't want it after all!!"  WHAT???!!!!!  

Thanks so much for the compliments on the dresses!!  That was so sweet of you to say!



mphalens said:


> Ugh! Still a prisoner - and MIL just sucked all the fun out of a Celtic festival for Phalen, which in turn did the same for me. It's really not her decision if we buy him both cotton candy AND ice cream, especially if we told hi
> He could have them... But he's a sad, angry little boy because when he turned around to ask his daddy for ice cream money she told him absolutely not! And then proceeded to poke and prod at him when he was snuggled into my side trying to hide his tears
> Tonight we're celebrating FILs birthday - wish me luck, as soon as it's over I'm packing! We leave tomorrow!!!!
> 
> The Project Runway sounds fun, I might participate!
> I found some cute Dalmatian spots fabric at walmart today...
> So ready to go home!!!!



So happy you are getting to pack up and get out of there.  How horrible that your MIL was so unreasonable...don't all grandparents know that the final word is the parents??!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

princesskayla said:


> Here it is...what you have all been waiting for...
> Disboutique Runway
> 
> The first week's challenge is Vintage Disney.
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Must include one fabric that has dots (any color)
> 2. No appliques (hand or machine)
> 3. May be boys or girls
> 4. Accessories may be included but not required
> 
> Send a picture of completed outfit to my email at PrincessKayla. Or PM me a link to your outfit. Deadline for entries for the week will be Monday, August 8 at 11:59 pm, Eastern time. I will post all entries on a seperate thread Tuesday morning with no names included to identify the creator. The thread will be open for voting for one week, and voting will end on Friday at 11:59 pm. Winners of the week - the Disboutique Sewing Princess will be announced on Saturday morning, as well as the creators of each outfit. Winners of this week's challenge will receive a pattern of your choice from You Can Make This. com.
> 
> The friendly competition will last 8 weeks with a different theme each week to get our creative juices flowing. Each week will have specific rules. Winners will be determined by majority votes. All votes will be counted towards the final prize of Disboutique Sewing Queen. It is not manadatory you enter every week, however, the more weeks you enter, the more votes you will receive towards the final prize.
> 
> (I am sorry this is posted so late - I had to help deliver a baby. Stupid work, interfering with my posting )



Can if be something you've made in the past? Or does it have to NOW? I think it sounds fun, but I'm tied up trying to get my Disney trip sewing done. 



scrap_heaven said:


> *Question:*
> 
> Has anyone purchased the felt clippies from Bows and Clothes or Heathersue?
> 
> What materials do you need to create these?



You can use felt.


----------



## Mel0215

billwendy said:


> Have fun at the beach!! Next week we have a whole week at the beach - I cant wait!!
> 
> 
> 
> glad you got to meet! What fun!! I have yet to meet another disboutiquer!!!!



Since I live in FL, I venture to the world every so often and I tell my husband, look at that little boy or girl and the customs their wearing... it was made by {insert screen name here} and he's like why don't you talk to them? I always say it's because I don't post enough, and you all wouldn't know who I was. Maybe next time I'll say hello if I recognize the outfits!!!  (Would you be offended if a stranger stopped to say hi?)
Anyone have any good ideas on a halloween costume for someone who's 7 months pregnant for MNSSHP??


----------



## Mel0215

Granna4679 said:


> I went to my DDs this weekend to help her get the baby room in order.  We cleaned carpets, put together stroller, swing, high chair, and pack and play.  We immobilized the drop side on her crib (recalled but got free kit from manufacturer to immobilize it).  Then we put the baby room together with all of the new bedding, curtains, rocking chair, and cutsie things that her grandmother and I made.  It turned out adorable (sorry the the 3rd in a row "TOO MANY PICTURE" posts)  so I wanted to share.  Several of you have already seen and commented on FB but I wanted to post for those that aren't on FB.
> 
> This picture is looking into the room (small room so its the best I could do of getting an overall picture).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the quilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a good picture of the dust ruffle but apparently this is the best one I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up view of the bed all put together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the bumper pads (made by her grandmother) and some of DDs duck collection (2 of them she has had her whole life...the other 2 are new).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ....my husband refinished the chair that he bought me when DD was born so that the little one can be rocked in the same chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little wall art and her shelf (refinished by her hubby before he left for his deployment)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the picture OVERLOAD but we were pretty happy with it and just wanted to share the pictures!!



This is so cute! Love all the ducks. You and "the grandmother" did a wonderful job! I might have to borrow the name hanging idea, (changing to mickey instead of ducks), because we're naming the little one Jonathan too.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Granna4679 said:


> I went to my DDs this weekend to help her get the baby room in order.  We cleaned carpets, put together stroller, swing, high chair, and pack and play.  We immobilized the drop side on her crib (recalled but got free kit from manufacturer to immobilize it).  Then we put the baby room together with all of the new bedding, curtains, rocking chair, and cutsie things that her grandmother and I made.  It turned out adorable (sorry the the 3rd in a row "TOO MANY PICTURE" posts)  so I wanted to share.  Several of you have already seen and commented on FB but I wanted to post for those that aren't on FB.
> 
> This picture is looking into the room (small room so its the best I could do of getting an overall picture).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the quilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a good picture of the dust ruffle but apparently this is the best one I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up view of the bed all put together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the bumper pads (made by her grandmother) and some of DDs duck collection (2 of them she has had her whole life...the other 2 are new).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ....my husband refinished the chair that he bought me when DD was born so that the little one can be rocked in the same chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little wall art and her shelf (refinished by her hubby before he left for his deployment)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the picture OVERLOAD but we were pretty happy with it and just wanted to share the pictures!!



what a cute, bright, happy room for the little man to come home too! what wonderful things being passed onto him from your family


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

NiniMorris said:


> Yes, I know I should be sleeping...it is, after all, after midnight the night following no sleep ...but I am too excited to sleep.  I am about to become an honorary grand ma.  Little Army Man has decided to make his appearance in the world.  Momma doesn't think they will keep her, but they are on the way to the hospital to get checked out.  She has been having contractions since last night.
> 
> I can't post anything on FB, because they don't want other friends or family members to know yet..but Dang It I am excited!
> 
> Just waiting on that text to tell me to come to the hospital!
> 
> 
> Nini


*there is nothing so exciting as waiting for a new baby! i have 7 grandbabies and 1 grandangel and was there for each and every birth,in the room with all even dd's 2 c-sections for the twins & lil sis...was lucky that dsil hasn't got to stomach for it...lol...dd who just remarried in march is hoping to someday have another baby,new sil hasn't got any kids...so it told themwhen they do get preggo to tell his mom & dad 1st! since it is their 1st!  dd's kids Elli & Blaze have already been putting in orders for lil brother or sister...Elli ask every few days.." are you pregnant yet?" hehe they aren't trying-trying but i think they are letting nature take it's course..so we shall see....can't wait for you to have news to share...
*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

RMAMom said:


> I love this, it's so cute!!
> 
> 
> I love the jammies and that pin cushion WOW!
> 
> 
> I think it's a great first attempt. Can't wait to see the nursery!
> 
> 
> Cute!
> 
> Oh my gosh just when I think we have squeezed all of the humor out of this... So funny!!!! How nice that you got to meet and visit, it looks like a good time was had by all, even the twins.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry they sent her home, but it sounds like you'll get to hold that little one in the next day or two.
> 
> 
> I would love to take part in the Runway challenge but since I am still trying to find time for the ruffler foot I'm going to have to pass.
> 
> We are just about a month away from our trip and I have so much to do. It doesn't help that this wekend Murphy mooved into my sewing room. This was all I managed to acomplish this weekend it should have taken about 2 hours and instead it took closer to 7 or 8


*this is simply preciuos!!!!! love the blues....*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Granna4679 said:


> I went to my DDs this weekend to help her get the baby room in order.  We cleaned carpets, put together stroller, swing, high chair, and pack and play.  We immobilized the drop side on her crib (recalled but got free kit from manufacturer to immobilize it).  Then we put the baby room together with all of the new bedding, curtains, rocking chair, and cutsie things that her grandmother and I made.  It turned out adorable (sorry the the 3rd in a row "TOO MANY PICTURE" posts)  so I wanted to share.  Several of you have already seen and commented on FB but I wanted to post for those that aren't on FB.
> 
> This picture is looking into the room (small room so its the best I could do of getting an overall picture).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the quilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a good picture of the dust ruffle but apparently this is the best one I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up view of the bed all put together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the bumper pads (made by her grandmother) and some of DDs duck collection (2 of them she has had her whole life...the other 2 are new).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ....my husband refinished the chair that he bought me when DD was born so that the little one can be rocked in the same chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little wall art and her shelf (refinished by her hubby before he left for his deployment)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the picture OVERLOAD but we were pretty happy with it and just wanted to share the pictures!!


*that room is ADORABLE love it ALL,love the scalloped bumper!!!! the chair brought tears ot my eyes! how precious is that,sweet baby in same chair! love the room and thank you for sharing! 
dd wants me to do baby stuff when/if she has another...alligators for a boy and some toile design in pink/creme for a girl...
*** i gave the sweet lil vintage roses outfit i posted sat. to the lil girl at work...her mom LOVED it,said they are doing family pix next month and Presley will wear that outfit!!!! makes me so happy...they are a sweet family and live nextdoor to my oldest dd and her 3 girls { daycare owers also own condo's and dd rents form them,like family 'round there!] anyways they ,Presleys mom & dad are always chatting with my dgd's and they introduced them to some kinda yellowish cherries and they loved them so now they share with them when they buy them! sweet! 
*** and i also have a jonathon due in my familym,my cosuins son is jonathon clarke {jonjon]  and his baby due next month is jonathon patrick...they may call him jp...i suggested trey since he will be the 3rd jonathon...*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*i am excited about the new runway challange! i will have to go dig in my stash...after i switch out my  hummmm...what to do what to do... you know i love that vintage stuff!!!  off i go...
*


----------



## livndisney

Mel0215 said:


> Since I live in FL, I venture to the world every so often and I tell my husband, look at that little boy or girl and the customs their wearing... it was made by {insert screen name here} and he's like why don't you talk to them? I always say it's because I don't post enough, and you all wouldn't know who I was. Maybe next time I'll say hello if I recognize the outfits!!!  (Would you be offended if a stranger stopped to say hi?)
> Anyone have any good ideas on a halloween costume for someone who's 7 months pregnant for MNSSHP??



I have met tons of people from this board, so I have to say it would depend on the approach. We had an experience where someone recognized my DD's outfit from this board and started taking pictures. When asked about it she got REALLLLLY nasty.

On the other hand Jessica and I "found" each other by accident in the parks, simply by the clothes-twice I think LOL.

I have seen outfits I recognized, but if I did not have a planned meeting, I did not approach them. I have also seen some of the outfits I have sold (that is always kind of cool). I have also seen some MAW families and have recognized some of the work, but I don't approach them either.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Anita,

Love love love the nursery!  It turned out so pretty and cheerful!  I made my older two girls' crib accessories, so I know the work that was put into it.  They were 5 years apart, and during that time I forgot how much work and what a pita the bumpers are to make, lol.


----------



## snubie

Mel0215 said:


> Since I live in FL, I venture to the world every so often and I tell my husband, look at that little boy or girl and the customs their wearing... it was made by {insert screen name here} and he's like why don't you talk to them? I always say it's because I don't post enough, and you all wouldn't know who I was. Maybe next time I'll say hello if I recognize the outfits!!!  (Would you be offended if a stranger stopped to say hi?)



We get to FL infrequently so this will not apply to many but I would love it if you came up and said hi.  I would rather you come say hi than take pictures of my kids without asking permission.


----------



## Mel0215

livndisney said:


> I have met tons of people from this board, so I have to say it would depend on the approach. We had an experience where someone recognized my DD's outfit from this board and started taking pictures. When asked about it she got REALLLLLY nasty.
> 
> On the other hand Jessica and I "found" each other by accident in the parks, simply by the clothes-twice I think LOL.
> 
> I have seen outfits I recognized, but if I did not have a planned meeting, I did not approach them. I have also seen some of the outfits I have sold (that is always kind of cool). I have also seen some MAW families and have recognized some of the work, but I don't approach them either.





snubie said:


> We get to FL infrequently so this will not apply to many but I would love it if you came up and said hi.  I would rather you come say hi than take pictures of my kids without asking permission.



I wouldn't take a picture of a child without asking the parents first! I guess it would depend on where I saw someone... if they seemed busy or getting to an ADR, then I wouldn't say anything, but waiting for a parade or something... then it's more casual and a hi would suffice.


----------



## princesskayla

grammalisa said:


> Does it need to be Disney themed?



It should be Disney "inspired", but with so much Disney inspiration - that shouldn't be that hard. 



Granna4679 said:


> I went to my DDs this weekend to help her get the baby room in order.  We cleaned carpets, put together stroller, swing, high chair, and pack and play.  We immobilized the drop side on her crib (recalled but got free kit from manufacturer to immobilize it).  Then we put the baby room together with all of the new bedding, curtains, rocking chair, and cutsie things that her grandmother and I made.  It turned out adorable (sorry the the 3rd in a row "TOO MANY PICTURE" posts)  so I wanted to share.  Several of you have already seen and commented on FB but I wanted to post for those that aren't on FB.
> 
> This picture is looking into the room (small room so its the best I could do of getting an overall picture).



Wow - you amaze me again. I loved looking at all the pictures. 



SallyfromDE said:


> Can if be something you've made in the past? Or does it have to NOW? I think it sounds fun, but I'm tied up trying to get my Disney trip sewing done.



Yes, I think we should let items that were previously made be entered. I understand that sewing takes time and some people just don't have alot of that lying around. As long as it meets the rules for the week - enter it! 

I am so excited about this challenge - you would think I would have an idea because I made up the challenge, but I am still thinking myself.


----------



## aboveH20

dianemom2 said:


> So while the kids are at camp, I have been trying to finish up all the projects in my sewing room.  Here are some of the things I have finished this week.  This is very picture heavy.  Sorry!
> 
> Dresses that I bought and then decorated for my little niece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put the Mickey head just a little too low.  But my niece won't complain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my nephew a matching shirt.  I also made one for my sister in law but I forgot to take a picture of hers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the patricia tunics that I cut out in June and I finally got around to sewing:



The dresses for the young 'uns look so soft and comfy -- and not a pucker to be seen.  What is your hoping & stabilizing recipe?



Mel0215 said:


> I did take my AG bitty baby from my moms house and AG clothes don't fit. So, maybe I do need a full size AG. (I do have things sewn for one) Now to convince DH....
> 
> I do feel the pain of sewing with slippery fabric. My first attempt at a dress (my take on a roman halloween costume, 2010) It was a good learning experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH and I finally picked out a theme for the nursery and of course there is no crib dust ruffle with it, so I found some fabric to match and will get that done along with a valance too. Just couldn't pass on doing something cute for the little one.
> Hopefully I can keep up now!



I just bought my AG doll and matter of factly told my husband I bought one (on my NYC) trip.  I didn't mention the cost, I mean, what man would think a doll could cost $100???  I knew with my husband if I'd told him what it cost he wouldn't have believed me, because I tend to be rather cheap, and would no more spend $100 on a doll (or anything else) than buy fabric at Joann's without the 40% coupon!

The dress looks great and you're right about slippery fabric.

Decorating a nursery -- what fun!



love to stitch said:


> Very cute jammies.



Thank you.  I think she'll enjoy them more come winter!



babynala said:


> Interesting pin cushion, but is it squeaky?  LOVE the PJs.  Those Big Give shirts have left me speechless.



Yes, it's squeaky, and _speechless_ is exactly the look I was going for.



belle41379 said:


> Well, I've almost got everything planned for little mans party this weekend.  Now to implement!   I still owe you guys pics of al the stuff I've made lately.  I'll try to do that tomorrow.
> 
> For now, here is a quick dress I made last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll try and take pics with my real camera instead of my phone



What a sweet dress.  I love it.



mkwj said:


> Wow!!!!  Everyone has been so busy.  We are at the beach right now.  I have been trying to read everything and keep up, but it is hard to quote everything.  Anita I love the halloween dress that was just beautiful.  And dorrrines pjs are just adorable.  I really need to make a matching set for my dd and her doll.  She would LOVE that.  The pin cushion had me cracking up, but most of your posts do.  LOL!!!!!!   The Rapunzel dress was turned out really good too.  Hope everyone is having a great week.  I am hoping to post some pics of the outfits I made for the beach week.  Maybe tomorrow night.



I bet the beach is warm!

Matching pjs for doll and daughter would be fun.  CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern is a bit time consuming, but not hard.  The easy fit pants are so quick it sort of balances out.

I think of my son whenever I use the pin cushion -- in a loving way, not a voodo doll way. 



mphalens said:


> She and her friend drove to my hotel and were nice enough to take me to Target to pick up a couple of things . . . and you will NEVER guess who we ran into while we were there!!!!!
> 
> Turns out Ginger has family in the area!!!!  Can you tell how shocked we were to meet them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And . . . as we got to talking we found out just where Ginger ran off to a while back.  Well, I mean, there was some talk about "the shocking family secret" and "just what that bad boy Mr Pibb did to poor Ginger" and "the poor dears, they're so little and innocent"
> 
> Yup, here you go folks!  I give you a picture of . . .
> 
> The TWINS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why Cheryl never mentioned them before   Maybe because they're here living with Ginger's relatives   But they're just as nice and refreshing as can be!!!
> 
> Okay . . . I'm off to check email and get some sleep - wake up call is at 5am!!!



I think it was Geraldo Rivera who once did a piece about people in MN going to Target to get picked up.  Nice to have it confirmed.

It's good to have Ginger finally spotted. I guess pretending to enjoy the spa day was just a coverup for some deep seated resentment.  When I was down in the basement today looking for dots I found notebook paper covered with writing in pink and purple gel pens.  After I put my glasses on I read, "Ginger, Ginger Pibb, Mrs. Pibb, etc" with little pink hearts dotting each i.  In retrospect I'm not surpried that she snuck out.

PLEASE understand that I'll require a little testing before accepting the twins are real blood relatives.  There's A LOT of money in my family, so we've been tricked before.  You understand, we're all friends here.



DMGeurts said:


> Love the pin cushion...  Very "you".
> 
> The shirts turned out nice - I can't believe what a wonderful ironer you are!
> 
> Dorrrine's jammies are super fabulous!  I would love a pair when you have time.
> 
> D~



Yes, when people think of me castles immediately come to mind.

I take iron pills every day, I think it helps.

I think it's spelled p*ea*r.  I don't think they're in season until the fall but PM me your address and I'll send one as soon as they're available.



DMGeurts said:


> Now, Cheryl, about those twins....  you really should have told us - you should have seen the look on our faces when we saw them!    We just couldn't leave them in that Target store...
> 
> D~



And just what did you do _with_ or _to_ them????  You can tell me or tell Geraldo.

  +    =


----------



## VBAndrea

princesskayla said:


> Here it is...what you have all been waiting for...
> Disboutique Runway
> 
> The first week's challenge is Vintage Disney.
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Must include one fabric that has dots (any color)
> 2. No appliques (hand or machine)
> 3. May be boys or girls
> 4. Accessories may be included but not required
> 
> Send a picture of completed outfit to my email at PrincessKayla. Or PM me a link to your outfit. Deadline for entries for the week will be Monday, August 8 at 11:59 pm, Eastern time. I will post all entries on a seperate thread Tuesday morning with no names included to identify the creator. The thread will be open for voting for one week, and voting will end on Friday at 11:59 pm. Winners of the week - the Disboutique Sewing Princess will be announced on Saturday morning, as well as the creators of each outfit. Winners of this week's challenge will receive a pattern of your choice from You Can Make This. com.
> 
> The friendly competition will last 8 weeks with a different theme each week to get our creative juices flowing. Each week will have specific rules. Winners will be determined by majority votes. All votes will be counted towards the final prize of Disboutique Sewing Queen. It is not manadatory you enter every week, however, the more weeks you enter, the more votes you will receive towards the final prize.
> 
> (I am sorry this is posted so late - I had to help deliver a baby. Stupid work, interfering with my posting )


Wow!  This is a challenge!  I will probably spend all week thinking and all weekend sewing!  And it must be an outfit? 



NiniMorris said:


> Setting the bar high on the first challenge I see!  No embroidery...no applique!  Sheesh!
> 
> Nini


It doesn't say no embroidery -- it says no applique.  Maybe we need further clarification on that, but I don't interpret a fill design to be applique.



RMAMom said:


> We are just about a month away from our trip and I have so much to do. It doesn't help that this wekend Murphy mooved into my sewing room. This was all I managed to acomplish this weekend it should have taken about 2 hours and instead it took closer to 7 or 8


So adorable!  



Granna4679 said:


> I went to my DDs this weekend to help her get the baby room in order.  We cleaned carpets, put together stroller, swing, high chair, and pack and play.  We immobilized the drop side on her crib (recalled but got free kit from manufacturer to immobilize it).  Then we put the baby room together with all of the new bedding, curtains, rocking chair, and cutsie things that her grandmother and I made.  It turned out adorable (sorry the the 3rd in a row "TOO MANY PICTURE" posts)  so I wanted to share.  Several of you have already seen and commented on FB but I wanted to post for those that aren't on FB.
> 
> This picture is looking into the room (small room so its the best I could do of getting an overall picture).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the quilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a good picture of the dust ruffle but apparently this is the best one I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up view of the bed all put together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the bumper pads (made by her grandmother) and some of DDs duck collection (2 of them she has had her whole life...the other 2 are new).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ....my husband refinished the chair that he bought me when DD was born so that the little one can be rocked in the same chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little wall art and her shelf (refinished by her hubby before he left for his deployment)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the picture OVERLOAD but we were pretty happy with it and just wanted to share the pictures!!


I love picture overload!  Amazing job!!!  I really love the colors too.  And I adore the sentiment of the rocker.  Beautiful job 



Mel0215 said:


> Since I live in FL, I venture to the world every so often and I tell my husband, look at that little boy or girl and the customs their wearing... it was made by {insert screen name here} and he's like why don't you talk to them? I always say it's because I don't post enough, and you all wouldn't know who I was. Maybe next time I'll say hello if I recognize the outfits!!!  (Would you be offended if a stranger stopped to say hi?)
> Anyone have any good ideas on a halloween costume for someone who's 7 months pregnant for MNSSHP??


I would never hunt anyone down, but I surely would compliment a cute outfit if the stranger (or not so stranger) were nearby.
Do you want a Disney themed outfit?  Mike from Monster's Inc could work -- dress in lime green and paint an eyeball on your belly (or do a fabric eyeball if you prefer less exposure).  You could also dress your belly as Cinderella's coach.



livndisney said:


> I have met tons of people from this board, so I have to say it would depend on the approach. We had an experience where someone recognized my DD's outfit from this board and started taking pictures. When asked about it she got REALLLLLY nasty.
> 
> On the other hand Jessica and I "found" each other by accident in the parks, simply by the clothes-twice I think LOL.
> 
> I have seen outfits I recognized, but if I did not have a planned meeting, I did not approach them. I have also seen some of the outfits I have sold (that is always kind of cool). I have also seen some MAW families and have recognized some of the work, but I don't approach them either.


OMG!   Someone started taking pics of your child without asking????!!!!  That would creep me out!


----------



## squirrel

Opinions needed-What color do you like best?











I'm not good at colors!  I will also need a color for the bottom (unless you think the same color).  It will be next to the pink Pooh fabric and the blue & green Pooh fabric.


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> I just bought my AG doll and matter of factly told my husband I bought one (on my NYC) trip.  I didn't mention the cost, I mean, what man would think a doll could cost $100???  I knew with my husband if I'd told him what it cost he wouldn't have believed me, because I tend to be rather cheap, and would no more spend $100 on a doll (or anything else) than buy fabric at Joann's without the 40% coupon!
> 
> I think it was Geraldo Rivera who once did a piece about people in MN going to Target to get picked up.  Nice to have it confirmed.


As for your dh, just do what my mother did all her life -- whatever the cost was she told my dad it was half the price of what it really was.  Worked like a charm.

And as for the other comment re: Target:


----------



## VBAndrea

squirrel said:


> Opinions needed-What color do you like best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not good at colors!  I will also need a color for the bottom (unless you think the same color).  It will be next to the pink Pooh fabric and the blue & green Pooh fabric.



I like the pink or bright green the best, though any choices would be suitable.


----------



## aboveH20

ivey_family said:


> Dorine and Marianne - What fun to get to meet like that!  And, the Twins!   Bwahaha!   You all are so funny!



Don't encourage them! Soon there will be a GA shortage if they're going to start raiding every store!



ivey_family said:


> My project for this week is a Christening Gown for a cousin's baby.  It's all cut out, the slip is almost done, and I've started the bodice and collar of the gown itself.  (Anyone else hate sewing Peter Pan collars?  I'm not sure why but I always dread them, even though it's not really hard.)  Hopefully I'll have pictures of it all by the end of the week.



That's a great keepsake.  My sons both wore the christening gown my grandmother originally made for my father and that my sister and I wore.



ivey_family said:


> I've also been thinking about trying to pick up a second-hand AG to sew for and give to DD later.  Who can resist them, especially when we see pics of poor, shorn Kirsten?  But, I just remembered that I have two 16" dolls from pre-AG days that I can use instead!  I'll try to take some pics of all my girls to share tomorrow.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Careful . . .



VBAndrea said:


> The dress is really cool!  But I do have some concerns.....first we have Cheryl dressing soda bottles and now we have you dressing ironing boards.  What is this forum coming to?



Like, who can afford real dolls when they have to buy sergers and embroidery machines and laptops and iphones and ruffle bunny feet, not to mention FABRIC.



cogero said:


> Love love the jammies and very nice pin cushion



Thanks. 



princesskayla said:


> Here it is...what you have all been waiting for...
> Disboutique Runway
> 
> The first week's challenge is Vintage Disney.
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Must include one fabric that has dots (any color)
> 2. No appliques (hand or machine)
> 3. May be boys or girls
> 4. Accessories may be included but not required



I stumpifiered more than I thought I'd be.  Also since it's the first week I don't know if the competition is going to go all out over the top amazing or normal amazing.  





RMAMom said:


> I love the jammies and that pin cushion WOW!
> 
> We are just about a month away from our trip and I have so much to do. It doesn't help that this wekend Murphy mooved into my sewing room. This was all I managed to acomplish this weekend it should have taken about 2 hours and instead it took closer to 7 or 8



Thanks.

I  you Winnie the Pooh outfit.  The design, fabric and embroidery are superb.



Granna4679 said:


> I went to my DDs this weekend to help her get the baby room in order.  We cleaned carpets, put together stroller, swing, high chair, and pack and play.  We immobilized the drop side on her crib (recalled but got free kit from manufacturer to immobilize it).  Then we put the baby room together with all of the new bedding, curtains, rocking chair, and cutsie things that her grandmother and I made.  It turned out adorable (sorry the the 3rd in a row "TOO MANY PICTURE" posts)  so I wanted to share.  Several of you have already seen and commented on FB but I wanted to post for those that aren't on FB.
> 
> This picture is looking into the room (small room so its the best I could do of getting an overall picture).



Wow.  A whole lot of lovin' went into that room.  Absolutley perfect!



livndisney said:


> I have seen outfits I recognized, but if I did not have a planned meeting, I did not approach them. I have also seen some of the outfits I have sold (that is always kind of cool). I have also seen some MAW families and have recognized some of the work, but I don't approach them either.



I would LOVE to see (from a distance) a MAW family wearing somethng I or another BGer made.  That would be soooo cool!



squirrel said:


> Opinions needed-What color do you like best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not good at colors!  I will also need a color for the bottom (unless you think the same color).  It will be next to the pink Pooh fabric and the blue & green Pooh fabric.



One vote for blue.


----------



## RMAMom

Granna4679 said:


> I went to my DDs this weekend to help her get the baby room in order.  We cleaned carpets, put together stroller, swing, high chair, and pack and play.  We immobilized the drop side on her crib (recalled but got free kit from manufacturer to immobilize it).  Then we put the baby room together with all of the new bedding, curtains, rocking chair, and cutsie things that her grandmother and I made.  It turned out adorable (sorry the the 3rd in a row "TOO MANY PICTURE" posts)  so I wanted to share.  Several of you have already seen and commented on FB but I wanted to post for those that aren't on FB.
> 
> This picture is looking into the room (small room so its the best I could do of getting an overall picture).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the quilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a good picture of the dust ruffle but apparently this is the best one I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up view of the bed all put together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the bumper pads (made by her grandmother) and some of DDs duck collection (2 of them she has had her whole life...the other 2 are new).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ....my husband refinished the chair that he bought me when DD was born so that the little one can be rocked in the same chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little wall art and her shelf (refinished by her hubby before he left for his deployment)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the picture OVERLOAD but we were pretty happy with it and just wanted to share the pictures!!


Oh Anita, it's just adorable! I love the ducks. Jonathan is a lucky boy, you can see all the love that went into his room.



squirrel said:


> Opinions needed-What color do you like best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not good at colors!  I will also need a color for the bottom (unless you think the same color).  It will be next to the pink Pooh fabric and the blue & green Pooh fabric.


I like the Pink or Yellow.


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> I have met tons of people from this board, so I have to say it would depend on the approach. We had an experience where someone recognized my DD's outfit from this board and started taking pictures. When asked about it she got REALLLLLY nasty.
> 
> On the other hand Jessica and I "found" each other by accident in the parks, simply by the clothes-twice I think LOL.
> 
> I have seen outfits I recognized, but if I did not have a planned meeting, I did not approach them. I have also seen some of the outfits I have sold (that is always kind of cool). I have also seen some MAW families and have recognized some of the work, but I don't approach them either.



When I saw C we had a meet planned in about 2 hours so I kind of stopped and she kind of stopped and both went hey! I am SOOOOOOOO SOOOOOO happy that we said hello to each other! We spent the next 2 hours together chatting up a storm. Neither of us really had plans to do anything until the meet and we rode TTA I think more then once then headed to our spot. But what I am saying is that it was so nice to have the private time together and get to know each other a bit better. And the kids just LOVE each other!!



Mel0215 said:


> Since I live in FL, I venture to the world every so often and I tell my husband, look at that little boy or girl and the customs their wearing... it was made by {insert screen name here} and he's like why don't you talk to them? I always say it's because I don't post enough, and you all wouldn't know who I was. Maybe next time I'll say hello if I recognize the outfits!!!  (Would you be offended if a stranger stopped to say hi?)
> Anyone have any good ideas on a halloween costume for someone who's 7 months pregnant for MNSSHP??



I kind of answered backwards but I LOVE it if someone speaks to me. I am not a good walk up to someone I don't know and start chatting. I have done it more then once but I usually send Lin or Dallas.  Dallas is very hard to convince but usually he has backup (another diser kid) and I send him up the kid. I have met the most wonderful people that way. I have no idea her dis name but I met Lacy. I recognized her daughter right away and the outfit. Sent DH to say hello. They were waiting to be seated and we were eating. It of course had to be a quick chat but so fun!!  I have also met customers, mainly at SWW. It was really nice to put a face with a name and see the shirts in action. I probably wouldn't normally walk up to them as often but were waiting in line to get our jedi tickets so it wasn't a big deal and ran into them several other times throughout the day. 




billwendy said:


> glad you got to meet! What fun!! I have yet to meet another disboutiquer!!!!



I am quite confused too Wendy! You have to make a meet!!



snubie said:


> We get to FL infrequently so this will not apply to many but I would love it if you came up and said hi.  I would rather you come say hi than take pictures of my kids without asking permission.



I think we need to make your trips more frequent!! 



squirrel said:


> Opinions needed-What color do you like best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not good at colors!  I will also need a color for the bottom (unless you think the same color).  It will be next to the pink Pooh fabric and the blue & green Pooh fabric.



dark pink!


----------



## dianemom2

Granna4679 said:


> I went to my DDs this weekend to help her get the baby room in order.  We cleaned carpets, put together stroller, swing, high chair, and pack and play.  We immobilized the drop side on her crib (recalled but got free kit from manufacturer to immobilize it).  Then we put the baby room together with all of the new bedding, curtains, rocking chair, and cutsie things that her grandmother and I made.  It turned out adorable (sorry the the 3rd in a row "TOO MANY PICTURE" posts)  so I wanted to share.  Several of you have already seen and commented on FB but I wanted to post for those that aren't on FB.
> 
> This picture is looking into the room (small room so its the best I could do of getting an overall picture).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the quilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a good picture of the dust ruffle but apparently this is the best one I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up view of the bed all put together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the bumper pads (made by her grandmother) and some of DDs duck collection (2 of them she has had her whole life...the other 2 are new).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ....my husband refinished the chair that he bought me when DD was born so that the little one can be rocked in the same chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little wall art and her shelf (refinished by her hubby before he left for his deployment)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the picture OVERLOAD but we were pretty happy with it and just wanted to share the pictures!!


The nursery is so cute!  I love how your hubby refinished the rocking chair for your daughter to use with her baby!



aboveH20 said:


> The dresses for the young 'uns look so soft and comfy -- and not a pucker to be seen.  What is your hoping & stabilizing recipe?[/COLOR


  Well, I didn't sew the dresses, I just embellished them.  But for hooping and stabilizing I used heavy weight cut away stabilizer.  Then I just hooped it the regular way, no pins or tack down stitch since I am too lazy for that 



squirrel said:


> Opinions needed-What color do you like best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not good at colors!  I will also need a color for the bottom (unless you think the same color).  It will be next to the pink Pooh fabric and the blue & green Pooh fabric.



I like all of them.  The blue or the pink are my favorites though.  It looks super cute so far.


----------



## babynala

RMAMom said:


> We are just about a month away from our trip and I have so much to do. It doesn't help that this wekend Murphy mooved into my sewing room. This was all I managed to acomplish this weekend it should have taken about 2 hours and instead it took closer to 7 or 8


Love it.



Granna4679 said:


> I went to my DDs this weekend to help her get the baby room in order.  We cleaned carpets, put together stroller, swing, high chair, and pack and play.  We immobilized the drop side on her crib (recalled but got free kit from manufacturer to immobilize it).  Then we put the baby room together with all of the new bedding, curtains, rocking chair, and cutsie things that her grandmother and I made.  It turned out adorable (sorry the the 3rd in a row "TOO MANY PICTURE" posts)  so I wanted to share.  Several of you have already seen and commented on FB but I wanted to post for those that aren't on FB.
> 
> This picture is looking into the room (small room so its the best I could do of getting an overall picture).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the quilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the picture OVERLOAD but we were pretty happy with it and just wanted to share the pictures!!


Thanks for sharing.  Everything looks great and perfectly coordinated.  The quilt looks wonderful and I love the fabric s.  I can't imagine how long it took to make the scalloped bumpers.  What a perfect nursery for a little baby.  



squirrel said:


> Opinions needed-What color do you like best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not good at colors!  I will also need a color for the bottom (unless you think the same color).  It will be next to the pink Pooh fabric and the blue & green Pooh fabric.


I like the pink and the bright yellow.  I think you should go with one color on the top and one on the bottom (which ever colors you decide on - use one of each).


----------



## dianemom2

Question????

Has anybody seen a Dr. Seuss embroidery font?

Thanks for the help with the Bambi question.  I couldn't find a good applique Bambi face so I ended up doing the whole body.  Maybe Heather Sue will do Bambi's face one day soon


----------



## mkwj

billwendy said:


> Have fun at the beach!! Next week we have a whole week at the beach - I cant wait!!



Thank You. So far we are having a great time.  The worst is that except for my dh we have all been stung by jellyfish.  Luckily they aren't the really bad kind and the sting goes away pretty quick.  

I hope you have a great trip too.


----------



## eecteacher82

Hi everyone! I have been lurking here for a while....I don't think I have posted since thread #22 or so...  I have finally gotten the urge to sew again since my DD and I have a girls trip coming up.  We are meeting up with Kristine (Tnkrbelle565) and her family and Olivia decided that she NEEDED "special Disney clothes".  I am by no means accomplished at the sewing machine, and I'm not a huge fan of patterns, so most of my stuff (like the skirt, halter dress and pillowcase dress) I made up totally on my own, and the shirt I tweaked a pattern a bit.  Sorry for the picture overload!

AK day:





A "pretty Mickey balloon shirt"





Cape May Cafe breakfast:










MK:










Maybe Epcot:










I'm also working on a Buzz Lightyear dress per Olivia's request...wish me luck!


----------



## mphalens

Finally home in Charlotte, but catching up via iPad, so I still can't quote!

LOVE  LOVE the nursery!!!!!  My mom helped me create a custom nursery for Phalen when I couldn't find what I wanted and it just means so much! 

The Winnie the Pooh dress is adorable! I like the bright yellow ric rac best.

There has just been so much great stuff posted in the last 10 days!!!!!! 

So, I have some clarification questions. About the Disboutiquer Project Runway:

1. Is it supposed to be an entire outfit? Or just an article of clothing?
2. Only children's clothing? Or could it be an adult clothing piece?
3. Does Decoupage count as appliqué? Or not?


----------



## princesskayla

VBAndrea said:


> Wow!  This is a challenge!  I will probably spend all week thinking and all weekend sewing!  And it must be an outfit?
> 
> 
> It doesn't say no embroidery -- it says no applique.  Maybe we need further clarification on that, but I don't interpret a fill design to be applique.



It doesn't need to be an outfit, any sewing project will do!
Sorry, I guess I do need to clarify the embroidery part - (I  hardly do fills, so I forgot). No embroidery, applique, or fills. The object of this challenge is go "back to basics" and be accessible to all sewers, beginning and advanced. 



squirrel said:


> Opinions needed-What color do you like best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not good at colors!  I will also need a color for the bottom (unless you think the same color).  It will be next to the pink Pooh fabric and the blue & green Pooh fabric.



my vote is for blue. 



mphalens said:


> So, I have some clarification questions. About the Disboutiquer Project Runway:
> 
> 1. Is it supposed to be an entire outfit? Or just an article of clothing?
> 2. Only children's clothing? Or could it be an adult clothing piece?
> 3. Does Decoupage count as appliqué? Or not?



1. Whatever you are inspired to sew, an article of clothing, an outfit, a purse...
2. I love to see Adult clothes!
3. For this challange, yes it does.(In other words, no decoupage). I wanna see what you creative genius can come up with using different fabrics and notions put together. 

Happy creating.


----------



## VBAndrea

mkwj said:


> Thank You. So far we are having a great time.  The worst is that except for my dh we have all been stung by jellyfish.  Luckily they aren't the really bad kind and the sting goes away pretty quick.
> 
> I hope you have a great trip too.


  I hate it when the jellyfish are abundant.  I bet the excessive heat has something to do with i.  I haven't been to the beach yet this summer (that's what happens when you live 4 miles from the beach)



eecteacher82 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been lurking here for a while....I don't think I have posted since thread #22 or so...  I have finally gotten the urge to sew again since my DD and I have a girls trip coming up.  We are meeting up with Kristine (Tnkrbelle565) and her family and Olivia decided that she NEEDED "special Disney clothes".  I am by no means accomplished at the sewing machine, and I'm not a huge fan of patterns, so most of my stuff (like the skirt, halter dress and pillowcase dress) I made up totally on my own, and the shirt I tweaked a pattern a bit.  Sorry for the picture overload!
> 
> AK day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "pretty Mickey balloon shirt"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cape May Cafe breakfast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also working on a Buzz Lightyear dress per Olivia's request...wish me luck!
> 
> ***Anyone know why my pics are showing up sideways? I rotated them in PB and they are showing up fine there....***


You've been busy!  Everything looks so nice.  I like the variety of made up patterns that you did -- I used patterns at first, but now I kind of wing it or modify ones I have for some variety. Your dd will be very well attired for your trip!



princesskayla said:


> It doesn't need to be an outfit, any sewing project will do!
> Sorry, I guess I do need to clarify the embroidery part - (I  hardly do fills, so I forgot). No embroidery, applique, or fills. The object of this challenge is go "back to basics" and be accessible to all sewers, beginning and advanced.
> 
> 1. Whatever you are inspired to sew, an article of clothing, an outfit, a purse...
> 2. I love to see Adult clothes!
> 3. For this challange, yes it does.(In other words, no decoupage). I wanna see what you creative genius can come up with using different fabrics and notions put together.
> 
> Happy creating.


Thanks for the clarification -- I now have it narrowed down to four choices and will have to decide which I want to do!


----------



## cogero

eecteacher82 said:


> AK day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "pretty Mickey balloon shirt"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cape May Cafe breakfast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Epcot:




I love all your outfits. they are adorable. Love the stripwork skirt.

Thanks for the clarification on the Runway project. I kind of have a new idea and will see if I can get it to work LOL


----------



## cogero

okay finished a few more things for our trip. These are for the cruise portion

Js cruise short set





The girls cruise set





Cs Beach Cover Up (my first time doingapplique on Terry Cloth)





I only have one thing left for the boy and then onto the girl.


----------



## DMGeurts

eecteacher82 said:


> AK day:
> Maybe Epcot:



Everything is super fantastic!  But I must confess - I love Donald the best.  



cogero said:


> okay finished a few more things for our trip. These are for the cruise portion
> 
> Js cruise short set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls cruise set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cs Beach Cover Up (my first time doingapplique on Terry Cloth)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have one thing left for the boy and then onto the girl.



I just love these!  Do you buy the material already patchworked, or do you patchwork it yourself?  I just love the shorts!  I guess I didn't realize you were doing a cruise too - that will be an awesome trip!

Well, I am probably going to sew for a little bit this morning.  Then I am heading up to my BFF's house - since it's her bday today.  I already took her out for lunch on Sunday to our fav restaurant, so I am not sure what our plans are for today.  But it's her day - so we'll do something.  So much for getting anything accomplished while the fam is at the lake...

Annnd - I think I lost all my quotes from yesterday.    I'll try to go back at some point today and requote...

D~


----------



## cogero

D the fabric is already patchworked I do not have the patience for that LOL.

Guess I have to go to work now.


----------



## tinytreasures

Good morning. 
First of all want to THANK each and everyone of you Avy's Big Give 
So sorry I have not been on this summer. Things have been crazy with all the kids home and day care kids here too. 
Plus Photobucket is a pain to get things edited for me lately. 

Okay I have a question for you wise ones that know everything.
Avy started beading class last night. 
She loves to bead. 
The beads are tiny so I was thinking of buying her a Magnifying Lamp.
Does anyone have one they love and that would work for her?

Here are a few shots from last night


----------



## turtlegirl25

Playing around with scrap fabric.  Thought it turned out pretty cute!


----------



## kstgelais4

Granna4679 said:


> Do you mind me asking where you got the fabric on the BG outfits?  That is just so cute.  I would love to get some of that.  Great job on all of it.



Thank you! A good friend of mine used to quilt, and she gave me a bag of fabric. This happened to be in it. The selvage read 1981, so I guess this would be considered vintage. lol. 
I think I have enough left to make 1 more item!


babynala said:


> Beautiful work.  The Big Give sets are great.
> 
> 
> .





aboveH20 said:


> You're right about the fabulousness of Minnie, but I really like the fourth of July outfits.  Such different fabric and they turned out great.  What a great contribution to the Big Give.





DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *i love it all!!!!!*





love to stitch said:


> They are all beautiful but I think the Minnie is my favorite too.





mommyof2princesses said:


> Love them all, but that last one is still my favorite!  Love the colors and twirl!
> 
> 
> 
> I have found the colored buttons in the scrapbook section at ACMoore or Michaels and the black ones I have seen on etsy.


Thanks Ladies!
I did get the buttons from JoAnn's scrapbooking section.



DMGeurts said:


> All of them are adorable - but I just love the Minnie halter - Waaay cute!  Someday I will learn how to shirr.
> 
> ~



Thank you!! 
I love the way shirring looks, and I just decided to try it one day. Takes a little trail and error, it's intimidating, but not that difficult after you give it a shot!I probably don't even do it the "right" way. I just taught myself. 


Someone had asked about shirring the simply sweet, and I lost the post, but I pretty much just cut one back pattern piece, shirred the back, and then sewed the back to the front piece and continued on as normal. Clear as mud?


----------



## belle41379

Granna4679 said:


> I went to my DDs this weekend to help her get the baby room in order.  We cleaned carpets, put together stroller, swing, high chair, and pack and play.  We immobilized the drop side on her crib (recalled but got free kit from manufacturer to immobilize it).  Then we put the baby room together with all of the new bedding, curtains, rocking chair, and cutsie things that her grandmother and I made.  It turned out adorable (sorry the the 3rd in a row "TOO MANY PICTURE" posts)  so I wanted to share.  Several of you have already seen and commented on FB but I wanted to post for those that aren't on FB.
> 
> This picture is looking into the room (small room so its the best I could do of getting an overall picture).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the quilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a good picture of the dust ruffle but apparently this is the best one I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up view of the bed all put together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the bumper pads (made by her grandmother) and some of DDs duck collection (2 of them she has had her whole life...the other 2 are new).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ....my husband refinished the chair that he bought me when DD was born so that the little one can be rocked in the same chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little wall art and her shelf (refinished by her hubby before he left for his deployment)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the picture OVERLOAD but we were pretty happy with it and just wanted to share the pictures!!



It looks so sweet and happy!  Love all the tradition. 



squirrel said:


> Opinions needed-What color do you like best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not good at colors!  I will also need a color for the bottom (unless you think the same color).  It will be next to the pink Pooh fabric and the blue & green Pooh fabric.



This is probably too late, but I like the pink or blue.


----------



## belle41379

cogero said:


> okay finished a few more things for our trip. These are for the cruise portion
> 
> Js cruise short set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls cruise set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cs Beach Cover Up (my first time doingapplique on Terry Cloth)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have one thing left for the boy and then onto the girl.


LOVE the shorts!  That's a cute appliqué. 


turtlegirl25 said:


> Playing around with scrap fabric.  Thought it turned out pretty cute!



Nice job!


----------



## ireland_nicole

tinytreasures said:


> Good morning.
> First of all want to THANK each and everyone of you Avy's Big Give
> So sorry I have not been on this summer. Things have been crazy with all the kids home and day care kids here too.
> Plus Photobucket is a pain to get things edited for me lately.
> 
> Okay I have a question for you wise ones that know everything.
> Avy started beading class last night.
> She loves to bead.
> The beads are tiny so I was thinking of buying her a Magnifying Lamp.
> Does anyone have one they love and that would work for her?
> 
> Here are a few shots from last night



So glad she found something that she loves!  I don't need the magnification (yet) but I LOVE Ottlites they make it easier to see small things, colors, and details.  I know they make one with a magnifying glass too that you can move out of the way when you don't need it.  I know Joanns carries them, but don't pay full price, wait till they go on sale or use a coupon.  I've gotten all 4 of the ones in our house at least 50% off.


----------



## Granna4679

NiniMorris said:


> Since I have so much trouble posting pictures from facebook, I thought I might try to post one from Flickr....
> 
> 
> So here is the Back to School dress I made last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] BTS dress by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Let's see how well I did..
> 
> Nini



Love the dress too Nini!!  I am trying to figure out what to make my DGD for her first day of school this year.  That would be so cute on her.



belle41379 said:


> I'm on my iPad, so forgive my lack of quotes.
> 
> Love the back to school dress!  The worm is too cute.
> 
> The newest trip outfits are great!  Love the fabric you did the shirts in that goes with the Jake shirt.
> 
> The Cars dress came together great!! Gave me an idea or two for my DD. . I agree that the checkered and black strips brought it all together.  Super cute!
> 
> 
> Well, I've almost got everything planned for little mans party this weekend.  Now to implement!   I still owe you guys pics of al the stuff I've made lately.  I'll try to do that tomorrow.
> 
> For now, here is a quick dress I made last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the red stitching on the sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll try and take pics with my real camera instead of my phone.



Really cute...and I love the extra stitching on the sleeves.  



mphalens said:


> Well, I would have flown home, but we were offered a great deal to spend the night in Minneapolis ($1600 in vouchers for future travel on Delta, hotel, $72 in meal vouchers and an early morning flight home tomorrow) . . .
> 
> It just so happened that I had a couple of patterns I could deliver (in person) nearby, so through the magic of Facebook, I contacted our very own D~ and let her know . . .
> 
> She and her friend drove to my hotel and were nice enough to take me to Target to pick up a couple of things . . . and you will NEVER guess who we ran into while we were there!!!!!
> 
> Turns out Ginger has family in the area!!!!  Can you tell how shocked we were to meet them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And . . . as we got to talking we found out just where Ginger ran off to a while back.  Well, I mean, there was some talk about "the shocking family secret" and "just what that bad boy Mr Pibb did to poor Ginger" and "the poor dears, they're so little and innocent"
> 
> Yup, here you go folks!  I give you a picture of . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The TWINS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why Cheryl never mentioned them before   Maybe because they're here living with Ginger's relatives   But they're just as nice and refreshing as can be!!!
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, those patterns I delivered in person, in case you haven't guessed by now, they were for Dorine   While in Montana I did get to go to a very cool fabric shop called Selvage.  I found out about it in an online search before I left and when I saw that they carried Oliver +S patterns I asked D if she was still looking for one - and they had it in BOTH sizes!!!  Always happy to help out a fellow Disboutiquer, I picked them up for her, planning to mail them - but getting to meet her in person was SO MUCH MORE FUN!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay . . . I'm off to check email and get some sleep - wake up call is at 5am!!!



  Toooooo funny!!!  So glad you two got to meet!!  
And Marianne - great score on the extras for having to stay over!!!! WOW!

Squirrel - I lost your quote but I love the "cars" pillowcase dress.  That is so cute!

Cheryl - Love the pin cushion.  Was it hard to make??   How many hours did you spend on that?


----------



## babynala

mkwj said:


> Thank You. So far we are having a great time.  The worst is that except for my dh we have all been stung by jellyfish.  Luckily they aren't the really bad kind and the sting goes away pretty quick.
> 
> I hope you have a great trip too.


Glad you are having fun at the beach.  Sorry to hear that the Jelly Fish are giving you a hard time - hope everyone is OK.  Are they keeping you out of the water?



eecteacher82 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been lurking here for a while....I don't think I have posted since thread #22 or so...  I have finally gotten the urge to sew again since my DD and I have a girls trip coming up.  We are meeting up with Kristine (Tnkrbelle565) and her family and Olivia decided that she NEEDED "special Disney clothes".  I am by no means accomplished at the sewing machine, and I'm not a huge fan of patterns, so most of my stuff (like the skirt, halter dress and pillowcase dress) I made up totally on my own, and the shirt I tweaked a pattern a bit.  Sorry for the picture overload!
> 
> AK day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "pretty Mickey balloon shirt"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cape May Cafe breakfast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also working on a Buzz Lightyear dress per Olivia's request...wish me luck!


Welcome!  All of your creations are so cute.   I love the shirts with the ribbons tied up the back, especially the blue one.  The balloon shirt is really cute but I think Donald is my favorite too.  Can't wait to see your Buzz dress.



cogero said:


> okay finished a few more things for our trip. These are for the cruise portion
> 
> Js cruise short set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls cruise set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cs Beach Cover Up (my first time doingapplique on Terry Cloth)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have one thing left for the boy and then onto the girl.


The shorts sets are great!  Love the Tink applique on the beach cover up.  



tinytreasures said:


> Good morning.
> First of all want to THANK each and everyone of you Avy's Big Give
> So sorry I have not been on this summer. Things have been crazy with all the kids home and day care kids here too.
> Plus Photobucket is a pain to get things edited for me lately.
> 
> Okay I have a question for you wise ones that know everything.
> Avy started beading class last night.
> She loves to bead.


I don't have one but I have seen a table top OttLite that has a magnifier on it.  JoAnn's usually has these for 50% off so wait for a sale or coupon.  



turtlegirl25 said:


> Playing around with scrap fabric.  Thought it turned out pretty cute!


It looks cute but the pictures is WAY too small.


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> okay finished a few more things for our trip. These are for the cruise portion
> 
> Js cruise short set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls cruise set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cs Beach Cover Up (my first time doingapplique on Terry Cloth)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have one thing left for the boy and then onto the girl.


I am really liking all of your fabrics!  I can't keep track of how many outfits you have made now!  I am waiting for those terry cover ups to go on sale so I can get one for dd to embroider on.  Yours turned out great!



tinytreasures said:


> Good morning.
> First of all want to THANK each and everyone of you Avy's Big Give
> So sorry I have not been on this summer. Things have been crazy with all the kids home and day care kids here too.
> Plus Photobucket is a pain to get things edited for me lately.
> 
> Okay I have a question for you wise ones that know everything.
> Avy started beading class last night.
> She loves to bead.
> The beads are tiny so I was thinking of buying her a Magnifying Lamp.
> Does anyone have one they love and that would work for her?
> 
> Here are a few shots from last night


I have never used a magnifier light but I would check what Joann's has (just do an on line search) and if you purchase one do it with a coupon!  Good to see pics of Avy -- looks like she is enjoying the beading 



turtlegirl25 said:


> Playing around with scrap fabric.  Thought it turned out pretty cute!


Well that's one pic I don't need to thumbnail!!!  Actually, I was able to click on the pic to see it larger and the bag looks really cute


----------



## love to stitch

eecteacher82 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been lurking here for a while....I don't think I have posted since thread #22 or so...  I have finally gotten the urge to sew again since my DD and I have a girls trip coming up.  We are meeting up with Kristine (Tnkrbelle565) and her family and Olivia decided that she NEEDED "special Disney clothes".  I am by no means accomplished at the sewing machine, and I'm not a huge fan of patterns, so most of my stuff (like the skirt, halter dress and pillowcase dress) I made up totally on my own, and the shirt I tweaked a pattern a bit.  Sorry for the picture overload!
> 
> AK day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "pretty Mickey balloon shirt"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cape May Cafe breakfast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also working on a Buzz Lightyear dress per Olivia's request...wish me luck!



All of the outfits are very pretty and fun.



cogero said:


> okay finished a few more things for our trip. These are for the cruise portion
> 
> Js cruise short set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls cruise set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cs Beach Cover Up (my first time doingapplique on Terry Cloth)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have one thing left for the boy and then onto the girl.



The outfits all look great.



turtlegirl25 said:


> Playing around with scrap fabric.  Thought it turned out pretty cute!



Cute bag.


----------



## froggy33

Finally have something to post!  I have been lurking on here enjoying all the great clothes/designs and following the fun chatter!  But I've been so exhausted in my first trimester that I have sewed very little  But I'm at last coming out of it and finished this dress up for someone.  I've done others like it, but I like this pattern the best (I like the fitted halter look - it's an altered CarlaC Simply Sweet halter).

My daughter saw it and thought it was for her.  So now I have to make her one!  We're headed down in October and luckily I haven't made anything for her yet (really need to get started!).  She's three now and I guess my days of making her whatever I want are over!









Thanks for looking!  Have a great day!

Jessica


----------



## Granna4679

Thank you to everyone for the comments and compliments on the nursery....now we just need little Jonathan to hold on about 6 more weeks until Daddy can get here for your birth!! 

Excited about Project Runway.  I may not be able to participate every week but hope to join in a few of the weeks!!  I have orders to do this week and will be out of town again this weekend so I don't think I will have any time this week!!  Looking forward to seeing all of the great projects though...it sounds like so much fun!!



Dianemomof2 - Lost your quote but I love the "candy" dress and you did such a great job on the tunics.  They are such pretty colors.

And where did you get the mouse face applique?  I really like that one!!

RMAMom - Winnie the Pooh is soooo cute!!  Hope you get more sewing done soon!



billwendy said:


> Have fun at the beach!! Next week we have a whole week at the beach - I cant wait!!
> 
> 
> 
> glad you got to meet! What fun!! I have yet to meet another disboutiquer!!!!



I have only met one other disboutiquer and didn't even know it was her until later.  I would love to meet others!




Mel0215 said:


> This is so cute! Love all the ducks. You and "the grandmother" did a wonderful job! I might have to borrow the name hanging idea, (changing to mickey instead of ducks), because we're naming the little one Jonathan too.



Thank you so much!  Congrats on your little Jonathan too.  When is he due??
And yes...you should do the name too.  I want to see pics when you do.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Anita,
> 
> Love love love the nursery!  It turned out so pretty and cheerful!  I made my older two girls' crib accessories, so I know the work that was put into it.  They were 5 years apart, and during that time I forgot how much work and what a pita the bumpers are to make, lol.



Thank you.  Yes, the bumpers are really time consuming, thats why I left that part to her grandmother.  She worked on them for weeks.  My DD didn't want ties on the bumpers because she thought it looked girly (hmph!)....so her grandmother came up with the little band idea to put them on (they velcro on the ends).  She had made my DGD6 bumpers with a scalloped top like these as well and we used those for a pattern (thank goodness, I still had them).



squirrel said:


> Opinions needed-What color do you like best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not good at colors!  I will also need a color for the bottom (unless you think the same color).  It will be next to the pink Pooh fabric and the blue & green Pooh fabric.



I vote for the blue (top and bottom).



eecteacher82 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been lurking here for a while....I don't think I have posted since thread #22 or so...  I have finally gotten the urge to sew again since my DD and I have a girls trip coming up.  We are meeting up with Kristine (Tnkrbelle565) and her family and Olivia decided that she NEEDED "special Disney clothes".  I am by no means accomplished at the sewing machine, and I'm not a huge fan of patterns, so most of my stuff (like the skirt, halter dress and pillowcase dress) I made up totally on my own, and the shirt I tweaked a pattern a bit.  Sorry for the picture overload!
> 
> AK day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also working on a Buzz Lightyear dress per Olivia's request...wish me luck!



Wow...they are all toooo cute!!  I love the Donald duck one the best too.



cogero said:


> okay finished a few more things for our trip. These are for the cruise portion
> 
> Js cruise short set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls cruise set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have one thing left for the boy and then onto the girl.



Chiara - these just may be my favorites.  I love the patchwork shorts!!!!



tinytreasures said:


> Good morning.
> First of all want to THANK each and everyone of you Avy's Big Give
> So sorry I have not been on this summer. Things have been crazy with all the kids home and day care kids here too.
> Plus Photobucket is a pain to get things edited for me lately.
> 
> Okay I have a question for you wise ones that know everything.
> Avy started beading class last night.
> She loves to bead.
> The beads are tiny so I was thinking of buying her a Magnifying Lamp.
> Does anyone have one they love and that would work for her?
> 
> Here are a few shots from last night



So happy she has found something creative that she loves.  Please post what she makes.  I was going to suggest the Ottlite as well with the magnifier and light but I see others have beat me to it 



froggy33 said:


> Finally have something to post!  I have been lurking on here enjoying all the great clothes/designs and following the fun chatter!  But I've been so exhausted in my first trimester that I have sewed very little  But I'm at last coming out of it and finished this dress up for someone.  I've done others like it, but I like this pattern the best (I like the fitted halter look - it's an altered CarlaC Simply Sweet halter).
> 
> My daughter saw it and thought it was for her.  So now I have to make her one!  We're headed down in October and luckily I haven't made anything for her yet (really need to get started!).  She's three now and I guess my days of making her whatever I want are over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Have a great day!
> 
> Jessica



AWESOME!!!!  That is a LOT of appliques....many, many hours doing those, I am sure!!


----------



## froggy33

Thanks!!  I think anything over 4 is a lot!!  7 is crazy!!  Luckily they aren't too involved, but they probably took me at lest 45min-1hr each!!  And now I get to do it all over again!!

But, I have the same ideas as many on here that you must have an applique somewhere!! HA!


----------



## Meshell2002

froggy33 said:


> Finally have something to post!  I have been lurking on here enjoying all the great clothes/designs and following the fun chatter!  But I've been so exhausted in my first trimester that I have sewed very little  But I'm at last coming out of it and finished this dress up for someone.  I've done others like it, but I like this pattern the best (I like the fitted halter look - it's an altered CarlaC Simply Sweet halter).
> 
> My daughter saw it and thought it was for her.  So now I have to make her one!  We're headed down in October and luckily I haven't made anything for her yet (really need to get started!).  She's three now and I guess my days of making her whatever I want are over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Have a great day!
> 
> Jessica



 love the dress....you put a lot of work into that.

this is the kids first week of MDO....and I have been trying to pack for our trip and clean out my car....ewwww 3 mos worth of snacks under the seat...where did the summer go? I also found toys I thought were MIA and also a pair of DD shoes I better get good daughter points for this trip.....it takes longer to drive to mom's than it does to drive to WDW:rolleyes

I can't get any sewing done cause I hate to start something and then not finish it....got enough UFP around here as it is.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

eecteacher82 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been lurking here for a while....I don't think I have posted since thread #22 or so...  I have finally gotten the urge to sew again since my DD and I have a girls trip coming up.  We are meeting up with Kristine (Tnkrbelle565) and her family and Olivia decided that she NEEDED "special Disney clothes".  I am by no means accomplished at the sewing machine, and I'm not a huge fan of patterns, so most of my stuff (like the skirt, halter dress and pillowcase dress) I made up totally on my own, and the shirt I tweaked a pattern a bit.  Sorry for the picture overload!
> 
> AK day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "pretty Mickey balloon shirt"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cape May Cafe breakfast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also working on a Buzz Lightyear dress per Olivia's request...wish me luck!


*love all your outfits but especially the donald duck top! that blue & yeloow are awesome! *


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

cogero said:


> okay finished a few more things for our trip. These are for the cruise portion
> 
> Js cruise short set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls cruise set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cs Beach Cover Up (my first time doingapplique on Terry Cloth)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have one thing left for the boy and then onto the girl.


*love the cruise outfits but especially the boys shorts fabric!!! very nice! *


----------



## VBAndrea

froggy33 said:


> Finally have something to post!  I have been lurking on here enjoying all the great clothes/designs and following the fun chatter!  But I've been so exhausted in my first trimester that I have sewed very little  But I'm at last coming out of it and finished this dress up for someone.  I've done others like it, but I like this pattern the best (I like the fitted halter look - it's an altered CarlaC Simply Sweet halter).
> 
> My daughter saw it and thought it was for her.  So now I have to make her one!  We're headed down in October and luckily I haven't made anything for her yet (really need to get started!).  She's three now and I guess my days of making her whatever I want are over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Have a great day!
> 
> Jessica


I can see why your dd would like a dress too!  It looks like a lot of time went into that with all those appliques, but so worth it!



Meshell2002 said:


> this is the kids first week of MDO....and I have been trying to pack for our trip and clean out my car....ewwww 3 mos worth of snacks under the seat...where did the summer go? I also found toys I thought were MIA and also a pair of DD shoes I better get good daughter points for this trip.....it takes longer to drive to mom's than it does to drive to WDW:rolleyes
> 
> I can't get any sewing done cause I hate to start something and then not finish it....got enough UFP around here as it is.


What is MDO?   3 months worth of snacks ...... hmmmm, I bet I can top that!  It's way too hot to clean the car though.  I really want to, well I really don't want to, but I do really want a clean car.  Maybe since you now have recent experience you could come do mine?

How long of a drive do you have?  

And I do know what UFPs are -- I have plenty myself!  And I just lined up my fabrics for Disbout Runway so better go start that.  I just kept changing my mind on what I wanted to do!  I think I have most of it figured out now.


----------



## HeatherSue

princesskayla said:


> Here it is...what you have all been waiting for...
> Disboutique Runway
> 
> The first week's challenge is Vintage Disney.
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Must include one fabric that has dots (any color)
> 2. No appliques (hand or machine), no decoupage, no embroidery fills
> 3. May be boys, girls or adults. May also be a purse, bag, laptop case, apron...any sewn item!
> 4. Accessories may be included but not required
> 
> The idea is to go back to basics and use different fabrics and notions to get your point of view across. We also want to include all skills levels, beginning to the most advanced.
> 
> Send a picture of completed outfit to my email at PrincessKayla. Or PM me a link to your outfit. Deadline for entries for the week will be Monday, August 8 at 11:59 pm, Eastern time. I will post all entries on a seperate thread Tuesday morning with no names included to identify the creator. The thread will be open for voting for one week, and voting will end on Friday at 11:59 pm. Winners of the week - the Disboutique Sewing Princess will be announced on Saturday morning, as well as the creators of each outfit. Winners of this week's challenge will receive a pattern of your choice from You Can Make This. com.
> 
> The friendly competition will last 8 weeks with a different theme each week to get our creative juices flowing. Each week will have specific rules. Winners will be determined by majority votes. All votes will be counted towards the final prize of Disboutique Sewing Queen. It is not manadatory you enter every week, however, the more weeks you enter, the more votes you will receive towards the final prize.
> 
> (I am sorry this is posted so late - I had to help deliver a baby. Stupid work, interfering with my posting)


What fun!!  I love this idea!  I just wish I had time to actually sew!



scrap_heaven said:


> *Question:*
> 
> Has anyone purchased the felt clippies from Bows and Clothes or Heathersue?
> 
> What materials do you need to create these?


Hi!  I saw that you already had some replies.  But, I wanted to tell you that one of my customers told me she just cuts a little slit in the back of the clippie and slides an alligator clip into it. That way, she can change the look of the clippie and use the same clip every time- no glue needed!  The way they're stitched, it creates a little pocket on the inside so you can do that.  



Granna4679 said:


> This picture is looking into the room (small room so its the best I could do of getting an overall picture).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the quilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a good picture of the dust ruffle but apparently this is the best one I got


Oh my goodness, Anita!  That is an adorable nursery!  Tessa went through a "duckie" phase at about 1 year old.  So, this makes me think of my little baby Tessie!  I love it! 



aboveH20 said:


> I think of my son whenever I use the pin cushion -- in a loving way, not a voodo doll way.
> 
> I take iron pills every day, I think it helps.


You're cracking (or crackying for those that have been around a while) me up today!  



squirrel said:


> Opinions needed-What color do you like best?


Hi!!!  I like the green best.  But, all of them would great!  



dianemom2 said:


> Thanks for the help with the Bambi question.  I couldn't find a good applique Bambi face so I ended up doing the whole body.  Maybe Heather Sue will do Bambi's face one day soon


I just sent you a PM, but I now see that you already stitched it. Oops!  Next time send me an e-mail!  It's easy for me to take a full body applique and turn it into a "just head" applique.  



eecteacher82 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been lurking here for a while....I don't think I have posted since thread #22 or so...  I have finally gotten the urge to sew again since my DD and I have a girls trip coming up.  We are meeting up with Kristine (Tnkrbelle565) and her family and Olivia decided that she NEEDED "special Disney clothes".  I am by no means accomplished at the sewing machine, and I'm not a huge fan of patterns, so most of my stuff (like the skirt, halter dress and pillowcase dress) I made up totally on my own, and the shirt I tweaked a pattern a bit.  Sorry for the picture overload!
> 
> 
> A "pretty Mickey balloon shirt"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also working on a Buzz Lightyear dress per Olivia's request...wish me luck!


Jealous!  Kristine is so much fun!  I had the privilege of meeting her a while back.  All of your outfits are fabulous!  But, my favorites are the balloon shirt and the Donald outfit (I'm not sure if I quoted the right pictures)!



cogero said:


> I only have one thing left for the boy and then onto the girl.


You're cruising (hardee-har-har) on these cruise outfits!  So cute!  I love the cover-up! 



turtlegirl25 said:


>


I un th-ed this because it's too cute to be so small!  Great job!



froggy33 said:


> Finally have something to post!  I have been lurking on here enjoying all the great clothes/designs and following the fun chatter!  But I've been so exhausted in my first trimester that I have sewed very little.  But I'm at last coming out of it and finished this dress up for someone.  I've done others like it, but I like this pattern the best (I like the fitted halter look - it's an altered CarlaC Simply Sweet halter).
> 
> My daughter saw it and thought it was for her.  So now I have to make her one!  We're headed down in October and luckily I haven't made anything for her yet (really need to get started!).  She's three now and I guess my days of making her whatever I want are over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Have a great day!
> 
> Jessica


I didn't realize you were preganant!! Congratulations!!!!!  This dress is fantastic!!!  Thanks for saying the appliques weren't too time intensive!   Even so, it would still take a long time and a lot of love to make a dress like this!  I once put 12 appliques on an outfit- NEVER again!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

I am so ashamed that I posted all of those pictures on page 5 and then didn't come back until today.  Thank you so much to everyone for the sweet compliments on the outfits and my camper!  I'm also ashamed to say that I haven't touched my sewing machine since.  Well, I did alter Tessa's flower girl dress last week, but that doesn't really count.  



teresajoy said:


>



I just wanted to say I  Jord!


----------



## dianemom2

froggy33 said:


> Finally have something to post!  I have been lurking on here enjoying all the great clothes/designs and following the fun chatter!  But I've been so exhausted in my first trimester that I have sewed very little  But I'm at last coming out of it and finished this dress up for someone.  I've done others like it, but I like this pattern the best (I like the fitted halter look - it's an altered CarlaC Simply Sweet halter).
> 
> My daughter saw it and thought it was for her.  So now I have to make her one!  We're headed down in October and luckily I haven't made anything for her yet (really need to get started!).  She's three now and I guess my days of making her whatever I want are over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Have a great day!
> 
> Jessica



That's just beautiful! I am sure your daughter will just love the one that you make for her!  I did a skirt that was similar to donate to my kids' elementary school silent auction last year.  I know how much work you put into that dress!!!


----------



## scrap_heaven

froggy33 said:


> Finally have something to post!  I have been lurking on here enjoying all the great clothes/designs and following the fun chatter!  But I've been so exhausted in my first trimester that I have sewed very little  But I'm at last coming out of it and finished this dress up for someone.  I've done others like it, but I like this pattern the best (I like the fitted halter look - it's an altered CarlaC Simply Sweet halter).
> 
> My daughter saw it and thought it was for her.  So now I have to make her one!  We're headed down in October and luckily I haven't made anything for her yet (really need to get started!).  She's three now and I guess my days of making her whatever I want are over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Have a great day!
> 
> Jessica



Jessica, I love this dress.  The work is fantastic! 

*QUESTION:*

If you don't mind sharing what is your ratio for the applique panels to the plain panels?  My daughter wants a princess dress or skirt with all her "friends"
*
Question*

How long does it take to make a simply sweet dress?  Attempting to make one tonight.  I have it all cut out and I just need to applique the bodice.

2) would you put an applique on the bodice and the strip on the bottom of the skirt? Or just the bodice.  I need help! I am so indecisive.


----------



## Colleen27

Wow, have I got some catching up to do! I missed the move and pop in to find 80 pages of missed cuteness. Far, far TMTQ, but I have to comment on a few things!

I am so jealous of the Walmart hauls. I don't shop there usually but I would if I could stock up like that. I don't know if anyone else has seen this, but the company that makes Creative Cuts maintains a list of which Walmarts carry a full line. I'm not sure how well/often it is updated but it is a good starting point if, like me, you're willing to go a bit out of your way for a good stash-building excursion. http://www.facebook.com/CreativeCutsFabricandCrafts?v=app_10442206389



VBAndrea said:


> I love your clothes -- your AK dress reminds me so much of the dress I made my dd for AK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally made a zebra Mickey head yo-yo for it like the zebra one you have on the center of your bodice, but then I changed it to the dangling stuffed Mickey heads.





VBAndrea said:


> Here is a pic I took of the dress before she ever wore it.  I know I have some of her standing up but they are on the old computer so I would have to go search.  If this pic doesn't help you out let me know and I'll go add some other pics to photobucket:
> oops -edited that since it didn't copy the first time!



I love this dress! Is there a particular pattern you used or did you improvise?



Diz-Mommy said:


> And here's my version of a Mickey Rosetta, inspired from you wonderful Disboutique ladies!



Love the Rosetta. Is the argyle Mickey motif a machine embroidery design or something you put together yourself?



T-rox said:


> in reference to the pixie dust bling i added to a pair of jeans. here is the over all outfit



Too cute. I love seeing designs that work for older kids because one of my girls is starting to outgrow the ruffles & bows customs. 



princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway
> 
> The first week's challenge is Vintage Disney.
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Must include one fabric that has dots (any color)
> 2. No appliques (hand or machine), no decoupage, no embroidery fills
> 3. May be boys, girls or adults. May also be a purse, bag, laptop case, apron...any sewn item!
> 4. Accessories may be included but not required
> 
> The idea is to go back to basics and use different fabrics and notions to get your point of view across. We also want to include all skills levels, beginning to the most advanced.
> 
> Send a picture of completed outfit to my email at PrincessKayla. Or PM me a link to your outfit. Deadline for entries for the week will be Monday, August 8 at 11:59 pm, Eastern time. I will post all entries on a seperate thread Tuesday morning with no names included to identify the creator. The thread will be open for voting for one week, and voting will end on Friday at 11:59 pm. Winners of the week - the Disboutique Sewing Princess will be announced on Saturday morning, as well as the creators of each outfit. Winners of this week's challenge will receive a pattern of your choice from You Can Make This. com.
> 
> The friendly competition will last 8 weeks with a different theme each week to get our creative juices flowing. Each week will have specific rules. Winners will be determined by majority votes. All votes will be counted towards the final prize of Disboutique Sewing Queen. It is not manadatory you enter every week, however, the more weeks you enter, the more votes you will receive towards the final prize.
> 
> (I am sorry this is posted so late - I had to help deliver a baby. Stupid work, interfering with my posting )



Sounds like fun! I hope my stash will be enough for me to pull something together since I won't be anywhere near a craft store until the 9th! 

Summer is so busy around here that I haven't had much time to sew. I started the summer on quite a roll - my daughters are both living in a collection of Easy Fits and $2 Old Navy tanks this summer! Didn't bother taking pics of those, though. If you've seen one pair you've seen them all. 

DD3's birthday was this past weekend so of course instead of doing something useful like cleaning the house or prepping the fruit & veggie trays I spent Sunday morning making her a little sundress for her party. It had to be something simple and easy to get in and out of because the kids were in and out of the pool all afternoon. This is a Frankenpattern of the Simply Sweet and a blog tutorial for turning a men's shirt into a toddler dress.

Front:





Back:





Action:





And I've started work on outfits for our fall trip. After all, I only have about 100 days to get it all done! 











And showing off the matching bloomers...






Unfortunately she ran out of patience before I could get her to model this one. For our MK day with Crystal Palace lunch:






QUESTIONS:

1) Has anyone done a Figment-inspired outfit? Pics, ideas, suggestions would be very welcome! DD3 has been obsessed with the little dragon since our last trip and I got to thinking that maybe Figment would be better than Nemo for our Epcot day. 

2) How difficult is the Zoe pattern, really? Seeing the one that Anita posted got me thinking that would be a perfectly whimsical piece of a Figment outfit, but I haven't ventured much past the Simply Sweet/Patchwork Twirl/Stripwork level of difficulty yet.


----------



## Meshell2002

VBAndrea said:


> I can see why your dd would like a dress too!  It looks like a lot of time went into that with all those appliques, but so worth it!
> 
> 
> What is MDO?   3 months worth of snacks ...... hmmmm, I bet I can top that!  It's way too hot to clean the car though.  I really want to, well I really don't want to, but I do really want a clean car.  Maybe since you now have recent experience you could come do mine?
> 
> How long of a drive do you have?
> 
> And I do know what UFPs are -- I have plenty myself!  And I just lined up my fabrics for Disbout Runway so better go start that.  I just kept changing my mind on what I wanted to do!  I think I have most of it figured out now.



MDO is Mother's Day Out......runs 0930-1330....DS goes M-F this year (K4) and DD goes MWF.

To be honest MDO was why i cleaned out the car.....i was too embaressed to let the teacher see the inside of the car when they go through the dop off and pick up lane (yes they have one....and its awesome....you pick your kid(s) up drive-thru style!) So I waited til sunset and sweated it out by the light of our motion lights  Our heat index will be 110 tomorrow, I've got to pack and clean the house so I won't come home to a big mess.

It takes over 12 driving hrs (13 w/ time change) to get to my mom's. its 786 miles....WDW is only 470.

Will be going with my sis and her kids....so 2 moms, 9 yo, 6yo, 4yo, & 2 yo.

Can't wait to see all the entries for DISR. I'm not able to participate this week...but maybe another time. Hope to get cranking on fall sewing when I return


----------



## babynala

froggy33 said:


> Finally have something to post!  I have been lurking on here enjoying all the great clothes/designs and following the fun chatter!  But I've been so exhausted in my first trimester that I have sewed very little  But I'm at last coming out of it and finished this dress up for someone.  I've done others like it, but I like this pattern the best (I like the fitted halter look - it's an altered CarlaC Simply Sweet halter).
> 
> My daughter saw it and thought it was for her.  So now I have to make her one!  We're headed down in October and luckily I haven't made anything for her yet (really need to get started!).  She's three now and I guess my days of making her whatever I want are over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Thanks for looking!  Have a great day!
> 
> Jessica


This is beautiful.  If I was your daughter I would want you to make me one too.  



HeatherSue said:


> I am so ashamed that I posted all of those pictures on page 5 and then didn't come back until today.  Thank you so much to everyone for the sweet compliments on the outfits and my camper!  I'm also ashamed to say that I haven't touched my sewing machine since.  Well, I did alter Tessa's flower girl dress last week, but that doesn't really count.
> :


Grabbed the wrong quote but I wanted to say thanks for the tip about reusing the clips for the clippies.  I REALLY wish my DD was younger so I could put all those clips in her hair.



scrap_heaven said:


> How long does it take to make a simply sweet dress?  Attempting to make one tonight.  I have it all cut out and I just need to applique the bodice.
> 
> 2) would you put an applique on the bodice and the strip on the bottom of the skirt? Or just the bodice.  I need help! I am so indecisive.


Once it is cut out you should be done in a few hours, less if you don't make a ruffle at the bottom and just do a cuff or hem.  As for your second question, the bodice is fairly small so it might be hard to do an applique on it.  That said, I like the idea of putting an applique on the bodice and on the bottom of the skirt.  



Colleen27 said:


> Wow, have I got some catching up to do! I missed the move and pop in to find 80 pages of missed cuteness. Far, far TMTQ, but I have to comment on a few things!
> 
> DD3's birthday was this past weekend so of course instead of doing something useful like cleaning the house or prepping the fruit & veggie trays I spent Sunday morning making her a little sundress for her party. It had to be something simple and easy to get in and out of because the kids were in and out of the pool all afternoon. This is a Frankenpattern of the Simply Sweet and a blog tutorial for turning a men's shirt into a toddler dress.
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've started work on outfits for our fall trip. After all, I only have about 100 days to get it all done!
> 
> And showing off the matching bloomers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately she ran out of patience before I could get her to model this one. For our MK day with Crystal Palace lunch:


I LOVE the floral dress that was made from a repurposed shirt.  Your Disney outfits are cute, especially the Pooh set.    Sorry, I can't help with your two questions - I have no figment ideas and I've never made a Zoe skirt but a figment inspired Zoe sounds cute.


----------



## NiniMorris

Argh...lost my quote!

I have not done a Figment outfit, but I have done a Figment shirt.  Heather Sue has a great Figment applique.  It was the first shirt my son asked for from me!

I have to tell the short story about our family and Figment.  After my son's accident, he was unable to speak for a long time.  He spoke his first complicated word on our first Disney trip after the accident.  That word was Figment.  He loved the way it 'felt' in his mouth.  Since he has a bit of echolalia we heard it a lot over the next few years.  He even named his build a bear (more accurately a dog) Figment.  So, when he saw the Figment...he just had to have it!  In fact he wore it to his first day at Public School last year (after being home schooled for the previous 3 years)

I have had to hide the shirt because he is looking for it for his first day back next week!


Sorry I can't help with  a Figment outfit, but look at her cute design...I'm sure the creative juices will start flowing!


Nini


----------



## tinytreasures

Thanks everyone. I ordered her this Ottlite 
I found this at Joann's. She was so excited. She can home and got out a book and was able to read it for the first time in a long time. We have been scanning her books into the computer then blowing up the print so she can read it.
I will post as soon as she gets something done. The classes are every monday nights.


----------



## love to stitch

froggy33 said:


> Finally have something to post!  I have been lurking on here enjoying all the great clothes/designs and following the fun chatter!  But I've been so exhausted in my first trimester that I have sewed very little  But I'm at last coming out of it and finished this dress up for someone.  I've done others like it, but I like this pattern the best (I like the fitted halter look - it's an altered CarlaC Simply Sweet halter).
> 
> My daughter saw it and thought it was for her.  So now I have to make her one!  We're headed down in October and luckily I haven't made anything for her yet (really need to get started!).  She's three now and I guess my days of making her whatever I want are over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Have a great day!
> 
> Jessica



The dress is amazing!



Colleen27 said:


> Summer is so busy around here that I haven't had much time to sew. I started the summer on quite a roll - my daughters are both living in a collection of Easy Fits and $2 Old Navy tanks this summer! Didn't bother taking pics of those, though. If you've seen one pair you've seen them all.
> 
> DD3's birthday was this past weekend so of course instead of doing something useful like cleaning the house or prepping the fruit & veggie trays I spent Sunday morning making her a little sundress for her party. It had to be something simple and easy to get in and out of because the kids were in and out of the pool all afternoon. This is a Frankenpattern of the Simply Sweet and a blog tutorial for turning a men's shirt into a toddler dress.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've started work on outfits for our fall trip. After all, I only have about 100 days to get it all done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And showing off the matching bloomers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately she ran out of patience before I could get her to model this one. For our MK day with Crystal Palace lunch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTIONS:
> 
> 1) Has anyone done a Figment-inspired outfit? Pics, ideas, suggestions would be very welcome! DD3 has been obsessed with the little dragon since our last trip and I got to thinking that maybe Figment would be better than Nemo for our Epcot day.
> 
> 2) How difficult is the Zoe pattern, really? Seeing the one that Anita posted got me thinking that would be a perfectly whimsical piece of a Figment outfit, but I haven't ventured much past the Simply Sweet/Patchwork Twirl/Stripwork level of difficulty yet.



Everything looks great but I especially like the Pooh Bear outfit.


----------



## jessica52877

Thanks for the creative cuts list. I can hit both listed in about 55-65 minutes on a good day with no traffic. I only bet I pass 4 other walmarts on the way to each. Atleast they are both places I might go a couple times a year and that isn't that far to me. Guess it probably won't matter much if they get rid of all of them though.


----------



## jessica52877

tinytreasures said:


> Thanks everyone. I ordered her this Ottlite
> I found this at Joann's. She was so excited. She can home and got out a book and was able to read it for the first time in a long time. We have been scanning her books into the computer then blowing up the print so she can read it.
> I will post as soon as she gets something done. The classes are every monday nights.



That is so awesome that she can now read a book again! Give her a big hug for going through so much!!!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Colleen27 said:


> Wow, have I got some catching up to do! I missed the move and pop in to find 80 pages of missed cuteness. Far, far TMTQ, but I have to comment on a few things!
> 
> I am so jealous of the Walmart hauls. I don't shop there usually but I would if I could stock up like that. I don't know if anyone else has seen this, but the company that makes Creative Cuts maintains a list of which Walmarts carry a full line. I'm not sure how well/often it is updated but it is a good starting point if, like me, you're willing to go a bit out of your way for a good stash-building excursion. http://www.facebook.com/CreativeCutsFabricandCrafts?v=app_10442206389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this dress! Is there a particular pattern you used or did you improvise?
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Rosetta. Is the argyle Mickey motif a machine embroidery design or something you put together yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> Too cute. I love seeing designs that work for older kids because one of my girls is starting to outgrow the ruffles & bows customs.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun! I hope my stash will be enough for me to pull something together since I won't be anywhere near a craft store until the 9th!
> 
> Summer is so busy around here that I haven't had much time to sew. I started the summer on quite a roll - my daughters are both living in a collection of Easy Fits and $2 Old Navy tanks this summer! Didn't bother taking pics of those, though. If you've seen one pair you've seen them all.
> 
> DD3's birthday was this past weekend so of course instead of doing something useful like cleaning the house or prepping the fruit & veggie trays I spent Sunday morning making her a little sundress for her party. It had to be something simple and easy to get in and out of because the kids were in and out of the pool all afternoon. This is a Frankenpattern of the Simply Sweet and a blog tutorial for turning a men's shirt into a toddler dress.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've started work on outfits for our fall trip. After all, I only have about 100 days to get it all done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And showing off the matching bloomers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately she ran out of patience before I could get her to model this one. For our MK day with Crystal Palace lunch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTIONS:
> 
> 1) Has anyone done a Figment-inspired outfit? Pics, ideas, suggestions would be very welcome! DD3 has been obsessed with the little dragon since our last trip and I got to thinking that maybe Figment would be better than Nemo for our Epcot day.
> 
> 2) How difficult is the Zoe pattern, really? Seeing the one that Anita posted got me thinking that would be a perfectly whimsical piece of a Figment outfit, but I haven't ventured much past the Simply Sweet/Patchwork Twirl/Stripwork level of difficulty yet.


*love your outfits! i used th etute for the mans shirt/sundress before,pretty cool idea! I used a womens night shirt with sock monkeys on it! dgd LOVED it! i love your pooh outfit and the princess peasent is so sweet! looks almost like a princess fabric corset on the dress...great work1 *


----------



## mphalens

eecteacher82 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been lurking here for a while....I don't think I have posted since thread #22 or so...  I have finally gotten the urge to sew again since my DD and I have a girls trip coming up.  We are meeting up with Kristine (Tnkrbelle565) and her family and Olivia decided that she NEEDED "special Disney clothes".  I am by no means accomplished at the sewing machine, and I'm not a huge fan of patterns, so most of my stuff (like the skirt, halter dress and pillowcase dress) I made up totally on my own, and the shirt I tweaked a pattern a bit.  Sorry for the picture overload!
> 
> AK day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cape May Cafe breakfast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also working on a Buzz Lightyear dress per Olivia's request...wish me luck!



  And I LOVE your outfits!!!  I love them even more knowing you just made them up out of your head and didn't use a pattern!!!  Your DD looks SO thrilled to be wearing them!  I hope you have a fabulous M/D trip!!!



princesskayla said:


> It doesn't need to be an outfit, any sewing project will do!
> Sorry, I guess I do need to clarify the embroidery part - (I  hardly do fills, so I forgot). No embroidery, applique, or fills. The object of this challenge is go "back to basics" and be accessible to all sewers, beginning and advanced.
> 
> 
> 1. Whatever you are inspired to sew, an article of clothing, an outfit, a purse...
> 2. I love to see Adult clothes!
> 3. For this challange, yes it does.(In other words, no decoupage). I wanna see what you creative genius can come up with using different fabrics and notions put together.
> 
> Happy creating.



Thanks for the clarification!!!  What I was thinking of doing won't fit within the rules, but I've already had an idea to replace it with!  



cogero said:


> okay finished a few more things for our trip. These are for the cruise portion
> 
> Js cruise short set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls cruise set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cs Beach Cover Up (my first time doingapplique on Terry Cloth)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have one thing left for the boy and then onto the girl.



OMGoodness!!!  I just  all of the things you're making!!!  



DMGeurts said:


> Everything is super fantastic!  But I must confess - I love Donald the best.
> 
> Well, I am probably going to sew for a little bit this morning.  Then I am heading up to my BFF's house - since it's her bday today.  I already took her out for lunch on Sunday to our fav restaurant, so I am not sure what our plans are for today.  But it's her day - so we'll do something.  So much for getting anything accomplished while the fam is at the lake...



Of course you love Donald the best    Hmm . . . maybe you could buy that "vintage" donald shirt and repurpose it for the Runway challenge this week 

I hope you had fun with your BFF today!  It's a great day for birthdays!!!
And as far as getting sewing done while the fam is at the lake, what's the problem, it's not like you've had unexpected visitors or anything, right?  No new GA's to care for? I'm just sayin' 





froggy33 said:


> Finally have something to post!  I have been lurking on here enjoying all the great clothes/designs and following the fun chatter!  But I've been so exhausted in my first trimester that I have sewed very little  But I'm at last coming out of it and finished this dress up for someone.  I've done others like it, but I like this pattern the best (I like the fitted halter look - it's an altered CarlaC Simply Sweet halter).
> 
> My daughter saw it and thought it was for her.  So now I have to make her one!  We're headed down in October and luckily I haven't made anything for her yet (really need to get started!).  She's three now and I guess my days of making her whatever I want are over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Have a great day!
> 
> Jessica



WOW!  That is just so adorable!!!!  



NiniMorris said:


> Argh...lost my quote!
> 
> I have not done a Figment outfit, but I have done a Figment shirt.  Heather Sue has a great Figment applique.  It was the first shirt my son asked for from me!
> 
> I have to tell the short story about our family and Figment.  After my son's accident, he was unable to speak for a long time.  He spoke his first complicated word on our first Disney trip after the accident.  That word was Figment.  He loved the way it 'felt' in his mouth.  Since he has a bit of echolalia we heard it a lot over the next few years.  He even named his build a bear (more accurately a dog) Figment.  So, when he saw the Figment...he just had to have it!  In fact he wore it to his first day at Public School last year (after being home schooled for the previous 3 years)
> 
> I have had to hide the shirt because he is looking for it for his first day back next week!
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't help with  a Figment outfit, but look at her cute design...I'm sure the creative juices will start flowing!
> 
> 
> Nini



I just love  love your Figment story!  Figment was always my favorite growing up.  I remember seeing him the two times I went as a child and I remember how crushed I was when DH & I went back on our "magic" trip that they'd gotten rid of him.  When we took Phalen for the first time the ride was closed for rehab and I cried.  I'd told him all about Figment and we were both so excited to see him . . . imagine my surprise when we ran into him!!!!   They were still doing meet & greets even though the ride was closed.  And for whatever reason that day no one wanted to meet him, so we got a good 15 minutes with him (and took LOTS of pictures).

I've seen HeatherSue's Figment and I agree, he does get the creative juices flowing!  Walmart had a cool purple (I think it was a princess fabric) with silvery sparkly stars, etc. on it . . . I've also seen a rainbow burst fabric (blue background I think) somewhere recently - so I'd guess Hancock or Mary Jo's . . . both made me think of Figment when i saw them . . .


Okay - so NOT sewing related, but we had to "big deals" here tonight . . .
First - Phalen lost his first tooth!





Second - Sweet Savannah blew out the candles on her 3rd birthday cake!!! 





 We're still short from our goal of 3000 "LIKES" for the Team Saving Savannah Facebook page (We did reach our fundraising goal of $3000).  We're trying to raise awareness for Mitochondrial Disease.  If you haven't yet, and you're on Facebook, would you please?  Just click here and then click "LIKE" at the top of the page.  If you can share it, please do!  We have just under 2 hours here on the East Coast before her birthday is over . . . 


Thank you!!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Annoucement .....just thought you all would like to know...

One of our prior Big Give families "That's Nice" Princess Juliana is a BIG SISTER!!!
her new little brother Christopher Michael was born today he weighed in at 7lb 3 oz


----------



## Loodlow

mommy2mrb said:


> Annoucement .....just thought you all would like to know...
> 
> One of our prior Big Give families "That's Nice" Princess Juliana is a BIG SISTER!!!
> her new little brother Christopher Michael was born today he weighed in at 7lb 3 oz


----------



## DMGeurts

turtlegirl25 said:


> Playing around with scrap fabric.  Thought it turned out pretty cute!



This turned out really cute!



kstgelais4 said:


> I love the way shirring looks, and I just decided to try it one day. Takes a little trail and error, it's intimidating, but not that difficult after you give it a shot!I probably don't even do it the "right" way. I just taught myself.



I might have to give this a try.    I'll never learn if I don't try right?



froggy33 said:


> Thanks for looking!  Have a great day!
> 
> Jessica



This turned out spectacular!  I just  it!  I am glad you are starting to feel better.



Colleen27 said:


> Front:



Everything is adorable - but these two are my favorites... oh and I am a sucker from bloomers too.  



tinytreasures said:


> Thanks everyone. I ordered her this Ottlite
> I found this at Joann's. She was so excited. She can home and got out a book and was able to read it for the first time in a long time. We have been scanning her books into the computer then blowing up the print so she can read it.
> I will post as soon as she gets something done. The classes are every monday nights.



I am so glad you were able to find something works for her.    I can't wait to see what she makes!  



mphalens;42091508Of course you love Donald the best :lovestruc :thumbsup2  Hmm . . . maybe you could buy that "vintage" donald shirt and repurpose it for the Runway challenge this week :confused3

I hope you had fun with your BFF today!  It's a great day for birthdays!!!
And as far as getting sewing done while the fam is at the lake said:


> http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a71/mphalens/c7213672.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Second - Sweet Savannah blew out the candles on her 3rd birthday cake!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're still short from our goal of 3000 "LIKES" for the Team Saving Savannah Facebook page (We did reach our fundraising goal of $3000).  We're trying to raise awareness for Mitochondrial Disease.  If you haven't yet, and you're on Facebook, would you please?  Just click here and then click "LIKE" at the top of the page.  If you can share it, please do!  We have just under 2 hours here on the East Coast before her birthday is over . . .
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!



Hey Marianne...  How is Ale doing?    Gigi is hangin' out with Patience in the sewing room - I think they are designing her first outfit?  I hope they don't want me to sew it though...  

My BFF and I hit a bunch of fabric stores today...  I love looking, but personally - I like ordering it online, it's cheaper.  

Congrats to Phalen on losing a tooth - he looks so cute!  I just love it when they lose their top teeth - take lots of pictures... they are good for bribery later in life.    I wouldn't know anything about that though.  

I hope Sweet Savannah had a wonderful birthday - she is such a precious little girl, and I love her candle blowing action shot.    I wish I could like her page twice....  Ahhh, but I can - I will log into my dog's account and like it for him too...  

I was going to bow out of this week's project runway... but I might just be able to sneak in a little project... we'll see.  

D~


----------



## froggy33

Thanks all!  It did take time..but I spread it out over a few days so it wasn't so bad.  lus it was just nice ot have energy to sew at all!!



Meshell2002 said:


> love the dress....you put a lot of work into that.





VBAndrea said:


> I can see why your dd would like a dress too!  It looks like a lot of time went into that with all those appliques, but so worth it!





HeatherSue said:


> I didn't realize you were preganant!! Congratulations!!!!!  This dress is fantastic!!!  Thanks for saying the appliques weren't too time intensive!   Even so, it would still take a long time and a lot of love to make a dress like this!  I once put 12 appliques on an outfit- NEVER again!!!



Yep!!  Luckily just out of my first trimester!! We're pretty excited.  We find out in a few weeks what we're haing.  I hope it's a girl...otherwise my daughter will be mad-she wants a girl! (Really we're jsut hoping healthy!!)



dianemom2 said:


> That's just beautiful! I am sure your daughter will just love the one that you make for her!  I did a skirt that was similar to donate to my kids' elementary school silent auction last year.  I know how much work you put into that dress!!!





scrap_heaven said:


> Jessica, I love this dress.  The work is fantastic!
> 
> *QUESTION:*
> 
> If you don't mind sharing what is your ratio for the applique panels to the plain panels?  My daughter wants a princess dress or skirt with all her "friends"
> *
> Question*
> 
> How long does it take to make a simply sweet dress?  Attempting to make one tonight.  I have it all cut out and I just need to applique the bodice.
> 
> 2) would you put an applique on the bodice and the strip on the bottom of the skirt? Or just the bodice.  I need help! I am so indecisive.



For my panels I do trpezoid shapes so I get REALLY full skirts without too much to gather on the top.  This dress was for a roughly 3 year old (total length of dress was 23".  Each panel was 11" tall and had the following measurements:
princess panels: top = 4.5"  bottom = 8.5"
blue panels: top = 2.5"  bottom = 6.5"

A simply sweet that doesn't have a lot of appliques does go together pretty quickly.  Especially if you have it all cut out.  The only thing that slws me down is that I stitch, serge and topstitch my seams.  Plus I am really slow at gathering!!

Are you doing a skrt with a different fabric not gathered band at the bottom?  If so, an applique would be nice, but it would have to be a short wide one....like one of HeatherSue's motifs or quotes.  Otherwise I would just a fun patterned fabric.

Good luck!



babynala said:


> This is beautiful.  If I was your daughter I would want you to make me one too.





love to stitch said:


> The dress is amazing!





mphalens said:


> WOW!  That is just so adorable!!!!


----------



## DMGeurts

mommy2mrb said:


> Annoucement .....just thought you all would like to know...
> 
> One of our prior Big Give families "That's Nice" Princess Juliana is a BIG SISTER!!!
> her new little brother Christopher Michael was born today he weighed in at 7lb 3 oz



    I wasn't here for that give, I don't think - but big CONGRATULATIONS to them!    

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

Colleen27 said:


> Wow, have I got some catching up to do! I missed the move and pop in to find 80 pages of missed cuteness. Far, far TMTQ, but I have to comment on a few things!
> 
> I love this dress! Is there a particular pattern you used or did you improvise?
> 
> Sounds like fun! I hope my stash will be enough for me to pull something together since I won't be anywhere near a craft store until the 9th!
> 
> Summer is so busy around here that I haven't had much time to sew. I started the summr on quite a roll - my daughters are both living in a collection of Easy Fits and $2 Old Navy tanks this summer! Didn't bother taking pics of those, though. If you've seen one pair you've seen them all.
> 
> DD3's birthday was this past weekend so of course instead of doing something useful like cleaning the house or prepping the fruit & veggie trays I spent Sunday morning making her a little sundress for her party. It had to be something simple and easy to get in and out of because the kids were in and out of the pool all afternoon. This is a Frankenpattern of the Simply Sweet and a blog tutorial for turning a men's shirt into a toddler dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've started work on outfits for our fall trip. After all, I only have about 100 days to get it all done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately she ran out of patience before I could get her to model this one. For our MK day with Crystal Palace lunch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTIONS:
> 
> 1) Has anyone done a Figment-inspired outfit? Pics, ideas, suggestions would be very welcome! DD3 has been obsessed with the little dragon since our last trip and I got to thinking that maybe Figment would be better than Nemo for our Epcot day.
> 
> 2) How difficult is the Zoe pattern, really? Seeing the one that Anita posted got me thinking that would be a perfectly whimsical piece of a Figment outfit, but I haven't ventured much past the Simply Sweet/Patchwork Twirl/Stripwork level of difficulty yet.


Cute outfits!  The shirt/dress turned out perfect!  And I love how you took the princess fabric and incorporated it into the dress ~ very creative!  The Pooh is my favorite though. I love the colors you used and the little cloud applique of the fabric.

For that AK dress I pretty much made the pattern up.  The top I based on a SS but I made the front of the dress more on the order of the Ruffled Halter Top.  For the skirt strips I made them narrower at the top and wider at the bottom.

I am doing the same as you -- I am trying to use things I have for the Runway challenge.  I honestly don't think I'll have to buy a thing.

I can't help you will the Zoe pattern as I don't have it and for Figment you could do the applique on the bodice of a stripwork -- that might look cute.



Meshell2002 said:


> MDO is Mother's Day Out......runs 0930-1330....DS goes M-F this year (K4) and DD goes MWF.
> 
> To be honest MDO was why i cleaned out the car.....i was too embaressed to let the teacher see the inside of the car when they go through the dop off and pick up lane (yes they have one....and its awesome....you pick your kid(s) up drive-thru style!) So I waited til sunset and sweated it out by the light of our motion lights  Our heat index will be 110 tomorrow, I've got to pack and clean the house so I won't come home to a big mess.
> 
> It takes over 12 driving hrs (13 w/ time change) to get to my mom's. its 786 miles....WDW is only 470.
> 
> Will be going with my sis and her kids....so 2 moms, 9 yo, 6yo, 4yo, & 2 yo.
> 
> Can't wait to see all the entries for DISR. I'm not able to participate this week...but maybe another time. Hope to get cranking on fall sewing when I return


Gotcha!  We had drop off at our preschool but no pick up -- not sure why   I liked going in anyway to have daily contact with the teacher.  I didn't even use the drop off other than volunteering to help.

12 hours isn't awful -- at least you can do it in a day (providing the car load of kids are good travelers!).  I am lucky that my kids do fantastic for car trips and we never have had a dvd player.  I just brought along a backpack of toys for each of them.  Now that they are older they have DS's, but we've never done a long car trip since they got them.



tinytreasures said:


> Thanks everyone. I ordered her this Ottlite
> I found this at Joann's. She was so excited. She can home and got out a book and was able to read it for the first time in a long time. We have been scanning her books into the computer then blowing up the print so she can read it.
> I will post as soon as she gets something done. The classes are every monday nights.


I'm so glad Avy was able to read from a book!!!!  Have you ever seen a low vision specialist for her?  If you haven't I'd recommend asking her eye doctor fro a referral (if you have one in the area -- they aren't always readily available).  They often have handy little gadgets to help in areas of visual demand.



mphalens said:


> Okay - so NOT sewing related, but we had to "big deals" here tonight . . .
> First - Phalen lost his first tooth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second - Sweet Savannah blew out the candles on her 3rd birthday cake!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're still short from our goal of 3000 "LIKES" for the Team Saving Savannah Facebook page (We did reach our fundraising goal of $3000).  We're trying to raise awareness for Mitochondrial Disease.  If you haven't yet, and you're on Facebook, would you please?  Just click here and then click "LIKE" at the top of the page.  If you can share it, please do!  We have just under 2 hours here on the East Coast before her birthday is over . . .
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!


The tooth fairy is going got be busy tonight at your house!!!  And if you forget you can fake it by helping your poor crying child look under the pillow and tell him he just missed seeing the $ that you had hidden in your hand to put under said pillow while you were helping him look.  Not that I speak from experience regarding that matter 

Happy Birthday Savannah!!!  I don't do FB but I hope you reach your goal of likes!


----------



## mommy2mrb

DMGeurts said:


> I wasn't here for that give, I don't think - but big CONGRATULATIONS to them!
> 
> D~



Juliana was our first BigGive, so they have a special place in our hearts!


----------



## squirrel

Thanks for everyone's vote on ric rac colors.

I didn't have enough yellow to go on the bottom so I put the pink and then it still looked like it needed something so I did this:


----------



## princesskayla

cogero said:


> Js cruise short set



OMG - I  this set. course I am going on a cruise in three months so I am partical to cruise wear. I may have to CASE it. 



turtlegirl25 said:


>


Good use of scraps!


froggy33 said:


> Thanks for looking!  Have a great day!
> 
> Jessica



Very cute, that is alot of work. i'm impressed



Colleen27 said:


> QUESTIONS:
> 
> 1) Has anyone done a Figment-inspired outfit? Pics, ideas, suggestions would be very welcome! DD3 has been obsessed with the little dragon since our last trip and I got to thinking that maybe Figment would be better than Nemo for our Epcot day.
> 
> 2) How difficult is the Zoe pattern, really? Seeing the one that Anita posted got me thinking that would be a perfectly whimsical piece of a Figment outfit, but I haven't ventured much past the Simply Sweet/Patchwork Twirl/Stripwork level of difficulty yet.



Disboutique Runway hint: Both of these ideas would fit for future challanges...

Love the Pooh outfit.


----------



## scrap_heaven

3:24am

I just finished my daughters tinkerbell dress.  I LOVE IT!

Will take and post pictures tomorrow.

I decided I wasn't going to sleep until I was finished the dress.  Now tomorrow I can start another project!


----------



## AmandaRG

I'm so jealous! I cannot find the time to sew right now and I see all of the beautiful things that you are all making!

Maybe this weekend I can set aside time to at least fabric shop!!!


----------



## DMGeurts

squirrel said:


> Thanks for everyone's vote on ric rac colors.
> 
> I didn't have enough yellow to go on the bottom so I put the pink and then it still looked like it needed something so I did this:



I really like this!  You did a great job with the ric-rac, it really brings the whole dress together.  



scrap_heaven said:


> 3:24am
> 
> I just finished my daughters tinkerbell dress.  I LOVE IT!
> 
> Will take and post pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I decided I wasn't going to sleep until I was finished the dress.  Now tomorrow I can start another project!



I can't wait to see...  

*Lisa...*  Thanks for explaining who Juliana is - how wonderful that they are expecting again.  

D~


----------



## tricia

Colleen27 said:


> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've started work on outfits for our fall trip. After all, I only have about 100 days to get it all done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And showing off the matching bloomers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately she ran out of patience before I could get her to model this one. For our MK day with Crystal Palace lunch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTIONS:
> 
> 1) Has anyone done a Figment-inspired outfit? Pics, ideas, suggestions would be very welcome! DD3 has been obsessed with the little dragon since our last trip and I got to thinking that maybe Figment would be better than Nemo for our Epcot day.
> 
> 2) How difficult is the Zoe pattern, really? Seeing the one that Anita posted got me thinking that would be a perfectly whimsical piece of a Figment outfit, but I haven't ventured much past the Simply Sweet/Patchwork Twirl/Stripwork level of difficulty yet.



Every thing is great.  Love the Winnie the Pooh outfit the best.



mphalens said:


> First - Phalen lost his first tooth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second - Sweet Savannah blew out the candles on her 3rd birthday cake!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're still short from our goal of 3000 "LIKES" for the Team Saving Savannah Facebook page (We did reach our fundraising goal of $3000).  We're trying to raise awareness for Mitochondrial Disease.  If you haven't yet, and you're on Facebook, would you please?  Just click here and then click "LIKE" at the top of the page.  If you can share it, please do!  We have just under 2 hours here on the East Coast before her birthday is over . . .
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!



Such a cutie with the missing tooth .  Any you are doing a great job raising awareness and money for mitochondrial disease. 



squirrel said:


> Thanks for everyone's vote on ric rac colors.
> 
> I didn't have enough yellow to go on the bottom so I put the pink and then it still looked like it needed something so I did this:



Looking good so far.


Jessica - Lost your princess dress, but it is stunning, love it.


----------



## tricia

Stupid DIS, slowest ever today, and ended up with Double Post.


----------



## babynala

NiniMorris said:


> I have to tell the short story about our family and Figment.  After my son's accident, he was unable to speak for a long time.  He spoke his first complicated word on our first Disney trip after the accident.  That word was Figment.  He loved the way it 'felt' in his mouth.  Since he has a bit of echolalia we heard it a lot over the next few years.  He even named his build a bear (more accurately a dog) Figment.  So, when he saw the Figment...he just had to have it!  In fact he wore it to his first day at Public School last year (after being home schooled for the previous 3 years)
> 
> I have had to hide the shirt because he is looking for it for his first day back next week!
> 
> Nini


thanks for sharing this sweet story about your son.  



tinytreasures said:


> She can home and got out a book and was able to read it for the first time in a long time. We have been scanning her books into the computer then blowing up the print so she can read it.
> I will post as soon as she gets something done. The classes are every monday nights.



I'm glad to hear that the light is so helpful for her..  



mphalens said:


> Okay - so NOT sewing related, but we had to "big deals" here tonight . . .
> First - Phalen lost his first tooth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second - Sweet Savannah blew out the candles on her 3rd birthday cake!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're still short from our goal of 3000 "LIKES" for the Team Saving Savannah Facebook page (We did reach our fundraising goal of $3000).  We're trying to raise awareness for Mitochondrial Disease.  If you haven't yet, and you're on Facebook, would you please?  Just click here and then click "LIKE" at the top of the page.  If you can share it, please do!  We have just under 2 hours here on the East Coast before her birthday is over . . .
> 
> Thank you!!!!


I love toothless pictures.  He must have been so excited.  What did the toothfairy bring?  Savannah looks so cute at her birthday party.  



mommy2mrb said:


> Annoucement .....just thought you all would like to know...
> 
> One of our prior Big Give families "That's Nice" Princess Juliana is a BIG SISTER!!!
> her new little brother Christopher Michael was born today he weighed in at 7lb 3 oz


Congratulations to the family on welcoming little Christopher.  



squirrel said:


> Thanks for everyone's vote on ric rac colors.
> 
> I didn't have enough yellow to go on the bottom so I put the pink and then it still looked like it needed something so I did this:


This looks great, I like how you did the ric rac on the bottom.


----------



## Adi12982

froggy33 said:


>



GORGEOUS as always Jessica.  Glad you are feeling better!  May I ask what pattern this is, I know you've done it before but was wondering if you made it up or if it is an actual pattern.  



cogero said:


> okay finished a few more things for our trip. These are for the cruise portion
> 
> Js cruise short set



I LOVE, Love, LOVE the fabric for the shorts - did you get that somewhere like that (if so - WHERE) or put it together yourself?


----------



## froggy33

Adi12982 said:


> GORGEOUS as always Jessica.  Glad you are feeling better!  May I ask what pattern this is, I know you've done it before but was wondering if you made it up or if it is an actual pattern.



It's actually the simply sweet halter by CarlaC with a strip work skirt.  I did adjust it a bit though...I made the under arm portion a little higher (if that makes sense) and then added length to the bottom.  I needed to accommodate a taller applique.  Then I made the back piece the same height.  The straps are much longer and I added loops to the back bodice so it's not such a halter.

On this one I actually put the top together differently too.  Instead of putting the front bodice together separate of the back I sew the front and back main together and the front and back lining together and then sewed those two "tubes" together.  Then I just did 4 (will depend on length) rows 1" apart and inserted my elastic into the back.

So, I am sure that is all clear as mud.  Besides the lengthening you could follow CarlaCs directions just add more rows of elastic.

Good luck - Jessica


----------



## aboveH20

dianemom2 said:


> Well, I didn't sew the dresses, I just embellished them.  But for hooping and stabilizing I used heavy weight cut away stabilizer.  Then I just hooped it the regular way, no pins or tack down stitch since I am too lazy for that



I'll have to check my stabilizer.  I don't think it's heavy weight.  



eecteacher82 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been lurking here for a while....I don't think I have posted since thread #22 or so...  I have finally gotten the urge to sew again since my DD and I have a girls trip coming up.  We are meeting up with Kristine (Tnkrbelle565) and her family and Olivia decided that she NEEDED "special Disney clothes".  I am by no means accomplished at the sewing machine, and I'm not a huge fan of patterns, so most of my stuff (like the skirt, halter dress and pillowcase dress) I made up totally on my own, and the shirt I tweaked a pattern a bit.  Sorry for the picture overload!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cape May Cafe breakfast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also working on a Buzz Lightyear dress per Olivia's request...wish me luck!



What a variety of outfits you've created.  I LOVE the Cape May and I really like how the Donald skirts say 'Donald' through the use of color.



VBAndrea said:


> I haven't been to the beach yet this summer (that's what happens when you live 4 miles from the beach)



My son hasn't been to the beach much because he's looking for one that doesn't have a lot of navy people or old people.  Do you have that problem where you live?



cogero said:


> okay finished a few more things for our trip. These are for the cruise portion
> 
> Js cruise short set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls cruise set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cs Beach Cover Up (my first time doingapplique on Terry Cloth)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have one thing left for the boy and then onto the girl.



Beautiful, Chiara.  I reallly like the material you've been using for shorts.



turtlegirl25 said:


> Playing around with scrap fabric.  Thought it turned out pretty cute!



How cheerful and summery.



Granna4679 said:


> Cheryl - Love the pin cushion.  Was it hard to make??   How many hours did you spend on that?



You'll undertand the price I'm charging for them in my etsy shop when I tell you it took about two minutes to create the castle and a week to vacuum up all of the little styrofoam beebees that result from cutting the foam.



froggy33 said:


> Finally have something to post!  I have been lurking on here enjoying all the great clothes/designs and following the fun chatter!  But I've been so exhausted in my first trimester that I have sewed very little  But I'm at last coming out of it and finished this dress up for someone.  I've done others like it, but I like this pattern the best (I like the fitted halter look - it's an altered CarlaC Simply Sweet halter).
> 
> My daughter saw it and thought it was for her.  So now I have to make her one!  We're headed down in October and luckily I haven't made anything for her yet (really need to get started!).  She's three now and I guess my days of making her whatever I want are over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Have a great day!
> 
> Jessica



WOW.



Colleen27 said:


> Wow, have I got some catching up to do! I missed the move and pop in to find 80 pages of missed cuteness. Far, far TMTQ, but I have to comment on a few things!
> 
> I am so jealous of the Walmart hauls. I don't shop there usually but I would if I could stock up like that. I don't know if anyone else has seen this, but the company that makes Creative Cuts maintains a list of which Walmarts carry a full line. I'm not sure how well/often it is updated but it is a good starting point if, like me, you're willing to go a bit out of your way for a good stash-building excursion. http://www.facebook.com/CreativeCutsFabricandCrafts?v=app_10442206389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've started work on outfits for our fall trip. After all, I only have about 100 days to get it all done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately she ran out of patience before I could get her to model this one. For our MK day with Crystal Palace lunch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl/Stripwork level of difficulty yet.



I am so low on fabric (  ) that I checked the NY list as well as neighboring VT, MA and CT.  Looks like none near me.

Love your outfits.  Especially the first one -- makes me want to go on a cruise.



NiniMorris said:


> I have to tell the short story about our family and Figment.  After my son's accident, he was unable to speak for a long time.  He spoke his first complicated word on our first Disney trip after the accident.  That word was Figment.  He loved the way it 'felt' in his mouth.  Since he has a bit of echolalia we heard it a lot over the next few years.  He even named his build a bear (more accurately a dog) Figment.  So, when he saw the Figment...he just had to have it!  In fact he wore it to his first day at Public School last year (after being home schooled for the previous 3 years)
> 
> I have had to hide the shirt because he is looking for it for his first day back next week!
> 
> Nini



Figment was my older son's favorite.  Disney just didn't know what they were doing when they changed that ride!



DMGeurts said:


> Hey Marianne...  How is Ale doing?    Gigi is hangin' out with Patience in the sewing room - I think they are designing her first outfit?  I hope they don't want me to sew it though...
> 
> 
> D~



Yes, I would like to see that first outfit -- any dots?  And how is Ale pronounced.  Al, Allie or Ail?

I think I'm kinda in the same boat as you with the challenge.  I may have a "little" project going on.   I don't want to do simple if everyone else is doing mondo magnificent (not to be confused with mondo Maleficent).


----------



## tricia

OK, so I finished up a pair of Shorts I was working on for DS on the weekend so that I can do the Disboutique project Runway, and here we are on Wed., and I haven't started it yet.  Better get on it tonight.  I now at least have an idea and will use fabric from stash, cause I don't want this to cost me anything.

In the meantime.  Here are the shorts I made for Tyler.




IMG_7871 by tricialee22, on Flickr


----------



## froggy33

tricia said:


> OK, so I finished up a pair of Shorts I was working on for DS on the weekend so that I can do the Disboutique project Runway, and here we are on Wed., and I haven't started it yet.  Better get on it tonight.  I now at least have an idea and will use fabric from stash, cause I don't want this to cost me anything.
> 
> In the meantime.  Here are the shorts I made for Tyler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7871 by tricialee22, on Flickr



These are really nice and look store made.  Did you use a pattern?


----------



## belle41379

Jessica, the dress is AMAZING!!!

Love all the sundresses pooh outfits, and princess items.

I've been busy this week.  Made 2 dresses, one shirt, and 2 pair of shorts.  Pics to follow.  I'm not thrilled with the Cars shorts, but oh well!

Cars shorts





DD Cars shirt.  Still need to finish the bottom.





Pirate shorts





Blue Dress





Green Dress





As requested, the dress I made Saturday being modeled.





Thanks for looking.


----------



## belle41379

tricia said:


> OK, so I finished up a pair of Shorts I was working on for DS on the weekend so that I can do the Disboutique project Runway, and here we are on Wed., and I haven't started it yet.  Better get on it tonight.  I now at least have an idea and will use fabric from stash, cause I don't want this to cost me anything.
> 
> In the meantime.  Here are the shorts I made for Tyler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7871 by tricialee22, on Flickr



Those look fantastic!  Excellent job.


----------



## mphalens

I think I've finally figured out what I'll do for the Runway project . . .

BUT, I now have more dining reservations to figure out because we just switched our reservations from SSR with regular dining plan to CBR (pirate rooms) with DELUXE dining and we're SAVING $500 (more if you take into account the OOP meals we would have had to pay for with our first reservation)!!!!!

Of course, now the boys are going to HAVE to have awesome pirate outfits and jammies


----------



## dis4harley

tricia said:


> OK, so I finished up a pair of Shorts I was working on for DS on the weekend so that I can do the Disboutique project Runway, and here we are on Wed., and I haven't started it yet.  Better get on it tonight.  I now at least have an idea and will use fabric from stash, cause I don't want this to cost me anything.
> 
> In the meantime.  Here are the shorts I made for Tyler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7871 by tricialee22, on Flickr



I love these. If you don't mind, what pattern did you use?


----------



## mphalens

belle41379 said:


> Jessica, the dress is AMAZING!!!
> 
> Love all the sundresses pooh outfits, and princess items.
> 
> I've been busy this week.  Made 2 dresses, one shirt, and 2 pair of shorts.  Pics to follow.  I'm not thrilled with the Cars shorts, but oh well!
> 
> Cars shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD Cars shirt.  Still need to finish the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As requested, the dress I made Saturday being modeled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



Those are all wonderful!  I love the dresses!  Where did you get the pirate shorts material???



dis4harley said:


> I love these. If you don't mind, what pattern did you use?




I'd love to know too!


----------



## VBAndrea

Here I am patiently waiting for Jessica to post the 3am dress! (EDITED: oops my bad - was just looking at Avatars and thought it was Jessica frantically sewing away after finishing the princess dress!)

In the mean time I helped my dd sew a bookmark -- the fabric has all warm colors in browns and reds and deep orange but by golly, we had to use bright pink thread to spiffy it up!  And a black and white paw print ribbon.  She'll put it in Cheryl's etsy shop right next to the pin *cushion* castle.  And of course, we made another dog scarf today as well and she's begging to do another bookmark as she is currently reading 3 chapter books.  She was so happy though b/c I propped the pedal up on a stool so she was able to operate it today.

I also am working on Disbout Runway and am not happy with my project.  Envisioning it, it seemed so much nicer.  I am hoping it comes together once I start sewing, but I am skeptical.  I *HATE* the no applique rule!!!!  I have a perfect applique and Whhhhaaaaaaa!!!!  I can't use it!  Not that I'm complaining of course.....




tricia said:


> OK, so I finished up a pair of Shorts I was working on for DS on the weekend so that I can do the Disboutique project Runway, and here we are on Wed., and I haven't started it yet.  Better get on it tonight.  I now at least have an idea and will use fabric from stash, cause I don't want this to cost me anything.
> 
> In the meantime.  Here are the shorts I made for Tyler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7871 by tricialee22, on Flickr


The shorts look awesome!  You are quite the most talented seamstress!

I am using stash items as well.  But of course I'm not thrilled now that I have things cut out.  I keep thinking I may need to run to the store and then I tell myself I can't do that -- just use what I have.


Hmmm, my quote from Cheryl disappeared.  I keep losing quotes and I'm most certain it's not operator error with this new whacky mouse I have   Must be the Disboards acting up again.

CHERYL
I don't think I can go anywhere without running into someone military.  However, the main strip beach is very touristy so it's not inundated with military and there are a couple of local spots that are nice.  DamNeck's military base is right on the ocean so we do go to that beach most often -- don't have to worry about parking, but only military and their guests are there.  No big deal for me as I'm married and have *dimples* in my thighs (it's not cellulite -- it's dimples, sort of like my thighs smile all the time, a lot). For your young,  single BMW driving son he might not like it so much.  I see a few old people at the beach, but I think most of them stay in their basements and sew pillow case dresses for their 2 liter soda bottles.

And as far as the Walmart FB list goes I have heard it's not terribly accurate.  One of the stores listed in my state as having the cuts apparently does not.  None were near me anyway.


----------



## scrap_heaven

Our 4 year old dd is in a full leg cast.  She was jumping on a trampoline at our neighbours and fell while the other child was jumping causing her leg to break (she didn't fall off the trampoline, it has a full net).






So the pool party she was getting for her 4th birthday next week is completely out.  Total panic about what to do now...

For her birthday I have decided to give her a aurora doll that is 15" and I am giving her my oak doll bed that my father made me as a child.  We are going to make bedding for the bed and Pj's for her and the doll that match.  As well as this dress, need to complete the matching doll dress.

*Fruto76* is an amazing woman and picked up and then shipped to me some awesome creative cuts.  The good vibes coming off of this fabric made it wonderful to sew with and really every time I look at the dress I see the kindness that was given to me.  This might me the best thing I have ever made, it is certainly a favourite.

Full Dress





Applique - Wings are a iridescent white cotton blend and are outlined with Silver metallic thread (total pain)





Ric Rac trim on cuff





Ric Rac on ruffled strap - had to take these off and redo since tinkerbell was upside down 





Close up of Material (tink)





So I have enough fabric to make her a matching doll dress, and maybe if I cut carefully a skirt next year.


----------



## belle41379

mphalens said:


> Those are all wonderful!  I love the dresses!  Where did you get the pirate shorts material???
> !



Thanks.  I think the blue one is my favorite.  The blue and green dresses are using fabric that a dear friend wasn't using and gave me (4 boxes of fabric!!)  I got the pirate fabric at Walmart!  DS loved it.  I did the bottom edge in basic black cotton.


----------



## VBAndrea

belle41379 said:


> I've been busy this week.  Made 2 dresses, one shirt, and 2 pair of shorts.  Pics to follow.  I'm not thrilled with the Cars shorts, but oh well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Everything is cute and I love the car shorts.  That green dress is so pretty too -- I really like the bright green and the twirl factor.



mphalens said:


> I think I've finally figured out what I'll do for the Runway project . . .
> 
> BUT, I now have more dining reservations to figure out because we just switched our reservations from SSR with regular dining plan to CBR (pirate rooms) with DELUXE dining and we're SAVING $500 (more if you take into account the OOP meals we would have had to pay for with our first reservation)!!!!!
> 
> Of course, now the boys are going to HAVE to have awesome pirate outfits and jammies


Pirate outfits will be easy -- I've seen some really cute ones (some were just posted on one of the latest BGs that would work for your boys).  I though the regular dining plan was over the top -- we didn't even use half of our snack credits.  You might just die for being overfed on the Deluxe!  We were going to stay at CBR but got a great deal at AKL so splurged for that instead.  If I can swing a spring trip (providing you buy my house in NK) it may very well be CBR so please let me know how you like it.


----------



## belle41379

scrap_heaven said:


> Our 4 year old dd is in a full leg cast.  She was jumping on a trampoline at our neighbours and fell while the other child was jumping causing her leg to break (she didn't fall off the trampoline, it has a full net).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the pool party she was getting for her 4th birthday next week is completely out.  Total panic about what to do now...
> 
> For her birthday I have decided to give her a aurora doll that is 15" and I am giving her my oak doll bed that my father made me as a child.  We are going to make bedding for the bed and Pj's for her and the doll that match.  As well as this dress, need to complete the matching doll dress.
> 
> *Fruto76* is an amazing woman and picked up and then shipped to me some awesome creative cuts.  The good vibes coming off of this fabric made it wonderful to sew with and really every time I look at the dress I see the kindness that was given to me.  This might me the best thing I have ever made, it is certainly a favourite.
> 
> Full Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique - Wings are a iridescent white cotton blend and are outlined with Silver metallic thread (total pain)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ric Rac trim on cuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ric Rac on ruffled strap - had to take these off and redo since tinkerbell was upside down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Material (tink)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have enough fabric to make her a matching doll dress, and maybe if I cut carefully a skirt next year.



Oh no!  So sorry about your DD. . How about doing a kid spa party? You could have the girls come in their pjs and do their nails.  My 4yo DD would love that.  The Tink dress is beautiful!


----------



## VBAndrea

scrap_heaven said:


> Our 4 year old dd is in a full leg cast.  She was jumping on a trampoline at our neighbours and fell while the other child was jumping causing her leg to break (she didn't fall off the trampoline, it has a full net).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the pool party she was getting for her 4th birthday next week is completely out.  Total panic about what to do now...
> 
> For her birthday I have decided to give her a aurora doll that is 15" and I am giving her my oak doll bed that my father made me as a child.  We are going to make bedding for the bed and Pj's for her and the doll that match.  As well as this dress, need to complete the matching doll dress.
> 
> *Fruto76* is an amazing woman and picked up and then shipped to me some awesome creative cuts.  The good vibes coming off of this fabric made it wonderful to sew with and really every time I look at the dress I see the kindness that was given to me.  This might me the best thing I have ever made, it is certainly a favourite.
> 
> Full Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique - Wings are a iridescent white cotton blend and are outlined with Silver metallic thread (total pain)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ric Rac trim on cuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ric Rac on ruffled strap - had to take these off and redo since tinkerbell was upside down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Material (tink)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have enough fabric to make her a matching doll dress, and maybe if I cut carefully a skirt next year.


STUNNING!!!!  That is the prettiest Tink fabric!!!  Ann is awesome!  I love the applique with the detailed wings -- it was the worth the pain as it so perfectly goes with the fabric.  Just a beautiful, beautiful job.  I adore the ric rac trim too.  

Oh no on the cast!  But I have to say, the pink is pretty   She must have had a really bad break -- that goes from her tippie toes to her thigh -- poor dear!  I hope it heals without incident.


----------



## kdzbear

scrap_heaven said:


> Our 4 year old dd is in a full leg cast.  She was jumping on a trampoline at our neighbours and fell while the other child was jumping causing her leg to break (she didn't fall off the trampoline, it has a full net).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the pool party she was getting for her 4th birthday next week is completely out.  Total panic about what to do now...
> 
> For her birthday I have decided to give her a aurora doll that is 15" and I am giving her my oak doll bed that my father made me as a child.  We are going to make bedding for the bed and Pj's for her and the doll that match.  As well as this dress, need to complete the matching doll dress.



I am sorry your daughter has to be in a full leg cast in the summer. The good news is that kids are very resilant. Tyler has club feet and is constantly in and out of casts to reshape his feet. Two winters ago he had two full leg casts from his groin to his toes. He had a wheelchair, but after one day he was walking in them. The drug stores also carry cast covers made out of rubber that seal tight over casts so that kids can still swim and take baths without getting the cast wet.

One year when my daughter had a pool party cancelled due to weather we moved it indoors and did Nemo themed crafts and games. I am sure you will come up with a great new plan.


----------



## love to stitch

tricia said:


> OK, so I finished up a pair of Shorts I was working on for DS on the weekend so that I can do the Disboutique project Runway, and here we are on Wed., and I haven't started it yet.  Better get on it tonight.  I now at least have an idea and will use fabric from stash, cause I don't want this to cost me anything.
> 
> In the meantime.  Here are the shorts I made for Tyler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7871 by tricialee22, on Flickr



Nice shorts.



belle41379 said:


> Jessica, the dress is AMAZING!!!
> 
> Love all the sundresses pooh outfits, and princess items.
> 
> I've been busy this week.  Made 2 dresses, one shirt, and 2 pair of shorts.  Pics to follow.  I'm not thrilled with the Cars shorts, but oh well!
> 
> Cars shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD Cars shirt.  Still need to finish the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As requested, the dress I made Saturday being modeled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



Those are all great. I think I like the green dress the best.



scrap_heaven said:


> Our 4 year old dd is in a full leg cast.  She was jumping on a trampoline at our neighbours and fell while the other child was jumping causing her leg to break (she didn't fall off the trampoline, it has a full net).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the pool party she was getting for her 4th birthday next week is completely out.  Total panic about what to do now...
> 
> For her birthday I have decided to give her a aurora doll that is 15" and I am giving her my oak doll bed that my father made me as a child.  We are going to make bedding for the bed and Pj's for her and the doll that match.  As well as this dress, need to complete the matching doll dress.
> 
> *Fruto76* is an amazing woman and picked up and then shipped to me some awesome creative cuts.  The good vibes coming off of this fabric made it wonderful to sew with and really every time I look at the dress I see the kindness that was given to me.  This might me the best thing I have ever made, it is certainly a favourite.
> 
> Full Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique - Wings are a iridescent white cotton blend and are outlined with Silver metallic thread (total pain)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ric Rac trim on cuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ric Rac on ruffled strap - had to take these off and redo since tinkerbell was upside down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Material (tink)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have enough fabric to make her a matching doll dress, and maybe if I cut carefully a skirt next year.



I am so sorry for your little one I hope she mends quickly. I love the dress.


----------



## NiniMorris

kdzbear said:


> I am sorry your daughter has to be in a full leg cast in the summer. The good news is that kids are very resilant. Tyler has club feet and is constantly in and out of casts to reshape his feet. Two winters ago he had two full leg casts from his groin to his toes. He had a wheelchair, but after one day he was walking in them. The drug stores also carry cast covers made out of rubber that seal tight over casts so that kids can still swim and take baths without getting the cast wet.
> 
> One year when my daughter had a pool party cancelled due to weather we moved it indoors and did Nemo themed crafts and games. I am sure you will come up with a great new plan.



Ditto the kids being resilient!  My granddaughter has had 4 surgeries on her legs (also due to club foot) and had to have each of her casts redone because she DESTROYED them  in a couple of weeks!  Her surgeon was constantly complaining about her walking when she wasn't supposed to.  She usually started walking about the time she came off the pain meds...about 48 hours!


Nini


----------



## Granna4679

Colleen27 said:


> DD3's birthday was this past weekend so of course instead of doing something useful like cleaning the house or prepping the fruit & veggie trays I spent Sunday morning making her a little sundress for her party. It had to be something simple and easy to get in and out of because the kids were in and out of the pool all afternoon. This is a Frankenpattern of the Simply Sweet and a blog tutorial for turning a men's shirt into a toddler dress.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've started work on outfits for our fall trip. After all, I only have about 100 days to get it all done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately she ran out of patience before I could get her to model this one. For our MK day with Crystal Palace lunch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTIONS:
> 
> 1) Has anyone done a Figment-inspired outfit? Pics, ideas, suggestions would be very welcome! DD3 has been obsessed with the little dragon since our last trip and I got to thinking that maybe Figment would be better than Nemo for our Epcot day.
> 
> 2) How difficult is the Zoe pattern, really? Seeing the one that Anita posted got me thinking that would be a perfectly whimsical piece of a Figment outfit, but I haven't ventured much past the Simply Sweet/Patchwork Twirl/Stripwork level of difficulty yet.



All of the outfits are so cute.  I really like the fabric in the first one.  

I can't help with Figment (other than what others have said about Heather's design) but as for the Zoe.....it isn't hard, just a lot of ruffling.  You have to pay attention to the layout since some ruffles go on one side and some on the other.  Overall, I love the pattern and will definitely be making more when I get the chance.  I would say on a scale of 1-10...(with easy fits and a-lines being 1...it is probably a 6).  You will not be sorry with the outcome though...such a fun pattern.



scrap_heaven said:


> Jessica, I love this dress.  The work is fantastic!
> 
> *QUESTION:*
> 
> If you don't mind sharing what is your ratio for the applique panels to the plain panels?  My daughter wants a princess dress or skirt with all her "friends"
> *
> Question*
> 
> How long does it take to make a simply sweet dress?  Attempting to make one tonight.  I have it all cut out and I just need to applique the bodice.
> 
> 2) would you put an applique on the bodice and the strip on the bottom of the skirt? Or just the bodice.  I need help! I am so indecisive.



I think I would just put it on the bodice.  You have to use a 4 x 4 design for it to fit unless it is just one of Heather's princess motifs or something like that that is narrow.  



Meshell2002 said:


> To be honest MDO was why i cleaned out the car.....i was too embaressed to let the teacher see the inside of the car when they go through the dop off and pick up lane
> Will be going with my sis and her kids....so 2 moms, 9 yo, 6yo, 4yo, & 2 yo.
> 
> Can't wait to see all the entries for DISR. I'm not able to participate this week...but maybe another time. Hope to get cranking on fall sewing when I return



That cracked me up.  My husband always thinks we have to clean closets before the exterminator comes bi-yearly.  

As for the travelling...good luck.  Take things to keep them busy.  We are travelling this weekend (but only about 6 hrs) with 2 moms, a pregnant mom-to-be, and a 6 yo and 3 yr old, so I am feeling your pain.  Wonder how many potty breaks we will have to do in a 6 hr drive???





tinytreasures said:


> Thanks everyone. I ordered her this Ottlite
> I found this at Joann's. She was so excited. She can home and got out a book and was able to read it for the first time in a long time. We have been scanning her books into the computer then blowing up the print so she can read it.
> I will post as soon as she gets something done. The classes are every monday nights.



So happy for her.  Can't wait to see her first project.



mommy2mrb said:


> Annoucement .....just thought you all would like to know...
> 
> One of our prior Big Give families "That's Nice" Princess Juliana is a BIG SISTER!!!
> her new little brother Christopher Michael was born today he weighed in at 7lb 3 oz



Ahhh.....congrats to Juliana and her family!!



squirrel said:


> Thanks for everyone's vote on ric rac colors.
> 
> I didn't have enough yellow to go on the bottom so I put the pink and then it still looked like it needed something so I did this:



This turned out cute!!  I like your choices.



froggy33 said:


> It's actually the simply sweet halter by CarlaC with a strip work skirt.  I did adjust it a bit though...I made the under arm portion a little higher (if that makes sense) and then added length to the bottom.  I needed to accommodate a taller applique.  Then I made the back piece the same height.  The straps are much longer and I added loops to the back bodice so it's not such a halter.
> 
> On this one I actually put the top together differently too.  Instead of putting the front bodice together separate of the back I sew the front and back main together and the front and back lining together and then sewed those two "tubes" together.  Then I just did 4 (will depend on length) rows 1" apart and inserted my elastic into the back.
> 
> So, I am sure that is all clear as mud.  Besides the lengthening you could follow CarlaCs directions just add more rows of elastic.
> 
> Good luck - Jessica



Thanks for explaining.  I thought it was shirred.  I love the look.



tricia said:


> OK, so I finished up a pair of Shorts I was working on for DS on the weekend so that I can do the Disboutique project Runway, and here we are on Wed., and I haven't started it yet.  Better get on it tonight.  I now at least have an idea and will use fabric from stash, cause I don't want this to cost me anything.
> 
> In the meantime.  Here are the shorts I made for Tyler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7871 by tricialee22, on Flickr



Tricia....so cute!! They look so professional!!  



belle41379 said:


> I've been busy this week.  Made 2 dresses, one shirt, and 2 pair of shorts.  Pics to follow.  I'm not thrilled with the Cars shorts, but oh well!
> 
> Cars shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD Cars shirt.  Still need to finish the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As requested, the dress I made Saturday being modeled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



They are all really cute!  I love the dress you previously made "in action"  It is really cute.  



scrap_heaven said:


> Our 4 year old dd is in a full leg cast.  She was jumping on a trampoline at our neighbours and fell while the other child was jumping causing her leg to break (she didn't fall off the trampoline, it has a full net).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the pool party she was getting for her 4th birthday next week is completely out.  Total panic about what to do now...
> 
> For her birthday I have decided to give her a aurora doll that is 15" and I am giving her my oak doll bed that my father made me as a child.  We are going to make bedding for the bed and Pj's for her and the doll that match.  As well as this dress, need to complete the matching doll dress.
> 
> *Fruto76* is an amazing woman and picked up and then shipped to me some awesome creative cuts.  The good vibes coming off of this fabric made it wonderful to sew with and really every time I look at the dress I see the kindness that was given to me.  This might me the best thing I have ever made, it is certainly a favourite.
> 
> Full Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique - Wings are a iridescent white cotton blend and are outlined with Silver metallic thread (total pain)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ric Rac trim on cuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ric Rac on ruffled strap - had to take these off and redo since tinkerbell was upside down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have enough fabric to make her a matching doll dress, and maybe if I cut carefully a skirt next year.



Ahhhhhh.....poor baby!!!  My DD broke her leg when she was 4 as well and was in the same kind of cast.  I feel your pain!!  She will be pulling herself around the house in no time, I promise you.  That stinks about her birthday party though.  Maybe a Tinkerbelle party since you already have that gorgeous dress she could wear??  I love the way you did the ric rack on the sleeves and along the bottom.  So cute.


----------



## cogero

Oh your poor DD in the cast. Poor thing.

So much great stuff I will have to quote when I get back from the orthodontist later. I am taking the girl for her x-rays to have the braces fitted in 2 weeks. Only good thing is it is $25 a month cheaper than what I was spending on the pallette expander.

Also need to get back to working on outfits tonite because I am loosing a weekend before we leave. Heading to a memorial for my great uncle. My son's god parents are driving from Arkansas for it so I want them to see him too. 

Going to pick up my vintage sewing machine then too.


----------



## tricia

belle41379 said:


> DD Cars shirt.  Still need to finish the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As requested, the dress I made Saturday being modeled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



Love everything, especially the lime green. 




froggy33 said:


> These are really nice and look store made.  Did you use a pattern?






belle41379 said:


> Those look fantastic!  Excellent job.





dis4harley said:


> I love these. If you don't mind, what pattern did you use?





VBAndrea said:


> The shorts look awesome!  You are quite the most talented seamstress!
> .





love to stitch said:


> Nice shorts.




Thanks everyone.  I have a subscription to Ottobre magazine (kids version) and these are from a 2007 edition I think.  I have only been a subscriber for 1 year, but when you are a new subscriber they let you pick 1 back edition as a bonus, and this is the one I picked.  



scrap_heaven said:


> Our 4 year old dd is in a full leg cast.  She was jumping on a trampoline at our neighbours and fell while the other child was jumping causing her leg to break (she didn't fall off the trampoline, it has a full net).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique - Wings are a iridescent white cotton blend and are outlined with Silver metallic thread (total pain)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ric Rac trim on cuff



Aw, poor little thing.

Love the tink dress, and I think a tinkerbell themed party would be a good idea also.


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> Yes, I would like to see that first outfit -- any dots?  And how is Ale pronounced.  Al, Allie or Ail?
> 
> I think I'm kinda in the same boat as you with the challenge.  I may have a "little" project going on.   I don't want to do simple if everyone else is doing mondo magnificent (not to be confused with mondo Maleficent).



I think it's pronounced "Ail" but I am not certain... Maryanne???  Help us out here.



tricia said:


> OK, so I finished up a pair of Shorts I was working on for DS on the weekend so that I can do the Disboutique project Runway, and here we are on Wed., and I haven't started it yet.  Better get on it tonight.  I now at least have an idea and will use fabric from stash, cause I don't want this to cost me anything.
> 
> In the meantime.  Here are the shorts I made for Tyler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7871 by tricialee22, on Flickr



This is really awesome!



belle41379 said:


> Cars shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD Cars shirt.  Still need to finish the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As requested, the dress I made Saturday being modeled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



Everything turned out amazing.  I really like the cars shorts...  I love it when people put the black and white checkered fabric with the Cars material - it's so cute!



mphalens said:


> BUT, I now have more dining reservations to figure out because we just switched our reservations from SSR with regular dining plan to CBR (pirate rooms) with DELUXE dining and we're SAVING $500 (more if you take into account the OOP meals we would have had to pay for with our first reservation)!!!!!
> 
> Of course, now the boys are going to HAVE to have awesome pirate outfits and jammies



I am so excited for you... and JEALOUS in a big way.  I saw on FB this morning the free dining was offered - and I just wanted to jump all over it.  



scrap_heaven said:


> Our 4 year old dd is in a full leg cast.  She was jumping on a trampoline at our neighbours and fell while the other child was jumping causing her leg to break (she didn't fall off the trampoline, it has a full net).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the pool party she was getting for her 4th birthday next week is completely out.  Total panic about what to do now...
> 
> For her birthday I have decided to give her a aurora doll that is 15" and I am giving her my oak doll bed that my father made me as a child.  We are going to make bedding for the bed and Pj's for her and the doll that match.  As well as this dress, need to complete the matching doll dress.
> 
> *Fruto76* is an amazing woman and picked up and then shipped to me some awesome creative cuts.  The good vibes coming off of this fabric made it wonderful to sew with and really every time I look at the dress I see the kindness that was given to me.  This might me the best thing I have ever made, it is certainly a favourite.
> 
> Full Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique - Wings are a iridescent white cotton blend and are outlined with Silver metallic thread (total pain)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ric Rac trim on cuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ric Rac on ruffled strap - had to take these off and redo since tinkerbell was upside down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Material (tink)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have enough fabric to make her a matching doll dress, and maybe if I cut carefully a skirt next year.



I am so sorry about dd... my youngest dd was in a full leg cast like that at 18 months... It won't be long and she'll be running around like there's no cast there at all.  Kids are so resilliant.  I sure hope it isn't too painful for her right now.   

Then - your tinkerbell dress is amazing!  That is my all time favorite Tink fabric and I just love everything about your dress!  



cogero said:


> Oh your poor DD in the cast. Poor thing.
> 
> So much great stuff I will have to quote when I get back from the orthodontist later. I am taking the girl for her x-rays to have the braces fitted in 2 weeks. Only good thing is it is $25 a month cheaper than what I was spending on the pallette expander.
> 
> Going to pick up my vintage sewing machine then too.



Braces are not cheap.  Make sure you have lots of advil for the days following when she gets them on.

Can't wait to see your vintage machine, do you plan to sew on it?

D~


----------



## mphalens

Totally lost my quotes!  Oh well!

LOVE the Tinkerbelle Dress!!!  Awesome details and I love the  fabric

Ale is pronounced Ail, D is correct, but the boys have been calling him BB (short for Baby Beer  because they know Ale & Beer are about the same thing and Finn said, "His name is BEER?" when I told them his name 

He's taken a real liking to Finn, btw . . . probably because they both enjoy running around the house nekked as a jaybird   So no, I haven't sewn him an outfit yet because he won't stay still long enough for me to measure him! 

Okay - answer me this (and you can only choose one):
T-shirt
Jeans
Peasant

Pick one


----------



## Meshell2002

tricia said:


> OK, so I finished up a pair of Shorts I was working on for DS on the weekend so that I can do the Disboutique project Runway, and here we are on Wed., and I haven't started it yet.  Better get on it tonight.  I now at least have an idea and will use fabric from stash, cause I don't want this to cost me anything.
> 
> In the meantime.  Here are the shorts I made for Tyler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7871 by tricialee22, on Flickr



Love the shorts....the belt is soo cute!



scrap_heaven said:


> Our 4 year old dd is in a full leg cast.  She was jumping on a trampoline at our neighbours and fell while the other child was jumping causing her leg to break (she didn't fall off the trampoline, it has a full net).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the pool party she was getting for her 4th birthday next week is completely out.  Total panic about what to do now...
> 
> For her birthday I have decided to give her a aurora doll that is 15" and I am giving her my oak doll bed that my father made me as a child.  We are going to make bedding for the bed and Pj's for her and the doll that match.  As well as this dress, need to complete the matching doll dress.
> 
> *Fruto76* is an amazing woman and picked up and then shipped to me some awesome creative cuts.  The good vibes coming off of this fabric made it wonderful to sew with and really every time I look at the dress I see the kindness that was given to me.  This might me the best thing I have ever made, it is certainly a favourite.
> 
> Full Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique - Wings are a iridescent white cotton blend and are outlined with Silver metallic thread (total pain)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ric Rac trim on cuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ric Rac on ruffled strap - had to take these off and redo since tinkerbell was upside down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Material (tink)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have enough fabric to make her a matching doll dress, and maybe if I cut carefully a skirt next year.



Sorry to hear about your DD...at least she can wear lots of cute dresses over the cast. Last yr a coworkers son broke his hip and was in a cast to his waist....so he went in just a shirt all summer.



Granna4679 said:


> All of the outfits are so cute.  I really like the fabric in the first one.
> 
> I can't help with Figment (other than what others have said about Heather's design) but as for the Zoe.....it isn't hard, just a lot of ruffling.  You have to pay attention to the layout since some ruffles go on one side and some on the other.  Overall, I love the pattern and will definitely be making more when I get the chance.  I would say on a scale of 1-10...(with easy fits and a-lines being 1...it is probably a 6).  You will not be sorry with the outcome though...such a fun pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I would just put it on the bodice.  You have to use a 4 x 4 design for it to fit unless it is just one of Heather's princess motifs or something like that that is narrow.
> 
> 
> 
> That cracked me up.  My husband always thinks we have to clean closets before the exterminator comes bi-yearly.
> 
> *As for the travelling...good luck.*  Take things to keep them busy.  We are travelling this weekend (but only about 6 hrs) with 2 moms, a pregnant mom-to-be, and a 6 yo and 3 yr old, so I am feeling your pain.  Wonder how many potty breaks we will have to do in a 6 hr drive???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy for her.  Can't wait to see her first project.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh.....congrats to Juliana and her family!!
> 
> 
> 
> This turned out cute!!  I like your choices.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining.  I thought it was shirred.  I love the look.
> 
> 
> 
> Tricia....so cute!! They look so professional!!
> 
> 
> 
> They are all really cute!  I love the dress you previously made "in action"  It is really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh.....poor baby!!!  My DD broke her leg when she was 4 as well and was in the same kind of cast.  I feel your pain!!  She will be pulling herself around the house in no time, I promise you.  That stinks about her birthday party though.  Maybe a Tinkerbelle party since you already have that gorgeous dress she could wear??  I love the way you did the ric rack on the sleeves and along the bottom.  So cute.



Thanks. gonna need it. DD has only been PT'd for about a month....but my 4 yr old goes pretty often so its going to be the "everyone goes when we stop" rule...even so I would think our travel time is going to be at least 14 hrs. the worst thing is the 6 yo gets car sick. I'm bringing the plastic training potty...DD can use it or DNephew can throw up in it.



tricia said:


> Love everything, especially the lime green.
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone.  I have a subscription to Ottobre magazine (kids version) and these are from a 2007 edition I think.  I have only been a subscriber for 1 year, but when you are a new subscriber they let you pick 1 back edition as a bonus, and this is the one I picked.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, poor little thing.
> 
> Love the tink dress, and I think a tinkerbell themed party would be a good idea also.



Do you like your Ottobre subscription...I've thought about it for over a year....maybe I should just try buying one and see if I like it first...which issue exactly did the shorts come out of.



mphalens said:


> Totally lost my quotes!  Oh well!
> 
> LOVE the Tinkerbelle Dress!!!  Awesome details and I love the  fabric
> 
> Ale is pronounced Ail, D is correct, but the boys have been calling him BB (short for Baby Beer  because they know Ale & Beer are about the same thing and Finn said, "His name is BEER?" when I told them his name
> 
> He's taken a real liking to Finn, btw . . . probably because they both enjoy running around the house nekked as a jaybird   So no, I haven't sewn him an outfit yet because he won't stay still long enough for me to measure him!
> 
> Okay - answer me this (and you can only choose one):
> T-shirt
> Jeans
> Peasant
> 
> Pick one



T-shirt...preferrable one to match Finn's.


----------



## SallyfromDE

scrap_heaven said:


> Our 4 year old dd is in a full leg cast.  She was jumping on a trampoline at our neighbours and fell while the other child was jumping causing her leg to break (she didn't fall off the trampoline, it has a full net).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the pool party she was getting for her 4th birthday next week is completely out.  Total panic about what to do now...
> 
> 
> Full Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



 Poor DD!! Can you get a cast cover so she can still have her party? Our neighbors had a trampoline with the net. They couldn't get home owners insurance because of it. So they took it down and hid it while the house was looked at, then put it back up. I wonder what they would have done if someone broke thier leg? 

Your dress is adorable!! The choices to go with this is the best.


----------



## HeatherSue

I just booked a trip to Disney January 28-February 4!    Free dining came out for those dates today, so I couldn't resist!!



Colleen27 said:


> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTIONS:
> 
> 
> 2) How difficult is the Zoe pattern, really? Seeing the one that Anita posted got me thinking that would be a perfectly whimsical piece of a Figment outfit, but I haven't ventured much past the Simply Sweet/Patchwork Twirl/Stripwork level of difficulty yet.


The outfits you made are SO cute!  I love the one you made out of a men's dress shirt.  I've wanted to try that one for a while now!  

I think if you've done the patchwork twirl, you'd be fine with the Zoe skirt.  It's not very difficult and it turns out SO cute!  The Zoe skirt I made for Tessa got more compliments than anything else I've ever made!  



NiniMorris said:


> Argh...lost my quote!
> 
> I have not done a Figment outfit, but I have done a Figment shirt.  Heather Sue has a great Figment applique.  It was the first shirt my son asked for from me!
> 
> I have to tell the short story about our family and Figment.  After my son's accident, he was unable to speak for a long time.  He spoke his first complicated word on our first Disney trip after the accident.  That word was Figment.  He loved the way it 'felt' in his mouth.  Since he has a bit of echolalia we heard it a lot over the next few years.  He even named his build a bear (more accurately a dog) Figment.  So, when he saw the Figment...he just had to have it!  In fact he wore it to his first day at Public School last year (after being home schooled for the previous 3 years)
> 
> I have had to hide the shirt because he is looking for it for his first day back next week!
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't help with  a Figment outfit, but look at her cute design...I'm sure the creative juices will start flowing!
> 
> 
> Nini


I love this story.    It makes me all teary-eyed!



mphalens said:


>


Such sweet pictures! 



mommy2mrb said:


> Annoucement .....just thought you all would like to know...
> 
> One of our prior Big Give families "That's Nice" Princess Juliana is a BIG SISTER!!!
> her new little brother Christopher Michael was born today he weighed in at 7lb 3 oz


  How exciting!! Thanks for letting us know!



squirrel said:


> Thanks for everyone's vote on ric rac colors.
> 
> I didn't have enough yellow to go on the bottom so I put the pink and then it still looked like it needed something so I did this:


It's going to be fabulous!!  I love the double ric-rac!



tricia said:


> OK, so I finished up a pair of Shorts I was working on for DS on the weekend so that I can do the Disboutique project Runway, and here we are on Wed., and I haven't started it yet.  Better get on it tonight.  I now at least have an idea and will use fabric from stash, cause I don't want this to cost me anything.
> 
> In the meantime.  Here are the shorts I made for Tyler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7871 by tricialee22, on Flickr


What pattern did you use for these?  I love them!  



belle41379 said:


> Cars shorts


Wow, you've been making some beautiful things!  The blue dress is so precious and classic looking.  But, I love them all!



scrap_heaven said:


> Our 4 year old dd is in a full leg cast.  She was jumping on a trampoline at our neighbours and fell while the other child was jumping causing her leg to break (she didn't fall off the trampoline, it has a full net).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the pool party she was getting for her 4th birthday next week is completely out.  Total panic about what to do now...
> 
> For her birthday I have decided to give her a aurora doll that is 15" and I am giving her my oak doll bed that my father made me as a child.  We are going to make bedding for the bed and Pj's for her and the doll that match.  As well as this dress, need to complete the matching doll dress.
> 
> *Fruto76* is an amazing woman and picked up and then shipped to me some awesome creative cuts.  The good vibes coming off of this fabric made it wonderful to sew with and really every time I look at the dress I see the kindness that was given to me.  This might me the best thing I have ever made, it is certainly a favourite.
> 
> Full Dress



Oh no!! Poor baby!!  How is she feeling?  I broke my leg when I was about a year old and had a full leg cast like that. 

The Tinkerbell dress is fabulous!  I love all of the little details you added, especially the ric rac!


----------



## tricia

Meshell2002 said:


> Love the shorts....the belt is soo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like your Ottobre subscription...I've thought about it for over a year....maybe I should just try buying one and see if I like it first...which issue exactly did the shorts come out of.
> 
> 
> 
> T-shirt...preferrable one to match Finn's.



No belt on it, just a black knit waistband.  Although he does plan on wearing a belt with it.

I love my subscription.  Buying just 1 edition sounds like a good way to get a taste of it.  The instructions are good, but limited in some areas, not perfect for a non sewer, but easy enough if you have done some sewing.  You can see all of their books at their web site:  http://www.ottobredesign.com/

the shorts come from 3/2007.  I have made several items from that edition already, and there are a few more I will be trying.  

These are also from the 3/2007 edition:




IMG_7187 by tricialee22, on Flickr




IMG_7090 by tricialee22, on Flickr


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> Okay - answer me this (and you can only choose one):
> T-shirt
> Jeans
> Peasant
> 
> Pick one


T-shirt -- I don't think a peasant style will suit Ale

Yay HEATHER for booking a trip!!!!  I so want a trip this spring when Marianne buys our house.


----------



## disneymomof1

Love everything that has been posted !!  Can't wait to see all the Disboutique Project Runway designs, sounds like fun, I just don't have the time this week.  
Spent 2 hours on the phone today with disney to upgrade to the free dining, went ahead and upgraded from POFQ to AKL for just a couple hundred more   My hubby will be happy because he is total deluxe snob, only wants to stay at a deluxe.


----------



## aboveH20

I'm so naive.  I guess I should have known something was up in MN.  (Don't the license plates there say MN: Where Trouble Starts?) 

So I was looking at Ginger's Book page (it's like Facebook, but for poeple who don't have a face). 

She's wearing a t-shirt, that from appearances I'm guessing came from an upscale place like K-Mart or Target.  I _thought _ it implied that she and Dorrrine were BFFs.  In light of what's happened, I wonder if it refers to Ale and Gigi?

 <------ I don't see a little yellow man kicking himself, so this guy will have to do






Where did I go wrong?

 I should probably thank you in advance, because I know you'll all rush to post that it wasn't ME that did anything wrong, it's TV influences, the media, the internet, her friends, but certainly nothing I did or didn't do.

You guys are the best!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

aboveH20 said:


> I'm so naive.  I guess I should have known something was up in MN.  (Don't the license plates there say MN: Where Trouble Starts?)
> 
> So I was looking at Ginger's Book page (it's like Facebook, but for poeple who don't have a face).
> 
> She's wearing a t-shirt, that from appearances I'm guessing came from an upscale place like K-Mart or Target.  I _thought _ it implied that she and Dorrrine were BFFs.  In light of what's happened, I wonder if it refers to Ale and Gigi?
> 
> <------ I don't see a little yellow man kicking himself, so this guy will have to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I go wrong?
> 
> I should probably thank you in advance, because I know you'll all rush to post that it wasn't ME that did anything wrong, it's TV influences, the media, the internet, her friends, but certainly nothing I did or didn't do.
> 
> You guys are the best!!!



I think you should just put her in a shopping cart and give it a good push into the grocery store. Make sure someone is nearby with the motor running.


----------



## mommy2mrb

aboveH20 said:


> I'm so naive.  I guess I should have known something was up in MN.  (Don't the license plates there say MN: Where Trouble Starts?)
> 
> So I was looking at Ginger's Book page (it's like Facebook, but for poeple who don't have a face).
> 
> She's wearing a t-shirt, that from appearances I'm guessing came from an upscale place like K-Mart or Target.  I _thought _ it implied that she and Dorrrine were BFFs.  In light of what's happened, I wonder if it refers to Ale and Gigi?
> 
> <------ I don't see a little yellow man kicking himself, so this guy will have to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I go wrong?
> 
> I should probably thank you in advance, because I know you'll all rush to post that it wasn't ME that did anything wrong, it's TV influences, the media, the internet, her friends, but certainly nothing I did or didn't do.
> 
> You guys are the best!!!



maybe Ginger needs to go to "AGA"....."American Girl Anonymous", they might be able to get her back on the straight and narrow, but then who would keep up entertained with her adventures


----------



## miprender

Hello everyone we are back. Two weeks went by fast.

I had someone even stop me and ask if the dress DD had on was a Vida. She said she says she knows Teresa and Heather. 

I will try to post pics later and will have to go back through many pages to see what everyone has been up too.


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> I'm so naive.  I guess I should have known something was up in MN.  (Don't the license plates there say MN: Where Trouble Starts?)
> 
> So I was looking at Ginger's Book page (it's like Facebook, but for poeple who don't have a face).
> 
> She's wearing a t-shirt, that from appearances I'm guessing came from an upscale place like K-Mart or Target.  I _thought _ it implied that she and Dorrrine were BFFs.  In light of what's happened, I wonder if it refers to Ale and Gigi?
> 
> <------ I don't see a little yellow man kicking himself, so this guy will have to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I go wrong?
> 
> I should probably thank you in advance, because I know you'll all rush to post that it wasn't ME that did anything wrong, it's TV influences, the media, the internet, her friends, but certainly nothing I did or didn't do.
> 
> You guys are the best!!!


You certainly did nothing wrong (well, aside form the slightly promiscuous strapless pillow case dress).  I really think it was the influence of Dorine, yes, the one with one "r" and Marianne.    I believe Ginger frequently looks over your shoulder when you are on the computer and sees all the corrupt writings between D and Marianne.  I think they were a bad influence on her.  Likewise, with D having all those AG dolls in her sig I'm sure it did no favors in Ginger remaining celibate.  I think she was under the impression that D's AG dolls procreate so why shouldn't Ginger.  She was just trying to do you proud.

Her new t is divine   Much more appropriate for a righteous woman as herself.   



miprender said:


> Hello everyone we are back. Two weeks went by fast.
> 
> I had someone even stop me and ask if the dress DD had on was a Vida. She said she says she knows Teresa and Heather.
> 
> I will try to post pics later and will have to go back through many pages to see what everyone has been up too.


Welcome back!  I hope we get to see pics of all those outfits in action!


PROJECT DISBOUT RUNWAY QUESTION
When submitting photos do we submit just one photo or is appropriate to submit more than one -- say front and back of an item/outfit or additional pics to show accessories?  Do you want a brief writeup on the outfit and the inspiration so voters know how the project ties to the theme of Vintage Disney?  And no, I am not ready to submit photos yet!  Far from it!


----------



## mphalens

aboveH20 said:


> I'm so naive.  I guess I should have known something was up in MN.  (Don't the license plates there say MN: Where Trouble Starts?)
> 
> So I was looking at Ginger's Book page (it's like Facebook, but for poeple who don't have a face).
> 
> She's wearing a t-shirt, that from appearances I'm guessing came from an upscale place like K-Mart or Target.  I _thought _ it implied that she and Dorrrine were BFFs.  In light of what's happened, I wonder if it refers to Ale and Gigi?
> 
> <------ I don't see a little yellow man kicking himself, so this guy will have to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I go wrong?
> 
> I should probably thank you in advance, because I know you'll all rush to post that it wasn't ME that did anything wrong, it's TV influences, the media, the internet, her friends, but certainly nothing I did or didn't do.
> 
> You guys are the best!!!




Yeah, I'd be willing to guess it's about the twins and NOT about her and Dorrrine 
But you're right, it wasn't you, it was her . . . I mean, she ran off BEFORE Dorrrine made her appearance, so it wasn't you bringing home that AG . . . although maybe she's jealous you didn't take her to NYC . . . 





miprender said:


> Hello everyone we are back. Two weeks went by fast.
> 
> I had someone even stop me and ask if the dress DD had on was a Vida. She said she says she knows Teresa and Heather.
> 
> I will try to post pics later and will have to go back through many pages to see what everyone has been up too.



WELCOME BACK!!!!  Can't wait to see pictures!!!!  The boys & I will be back in RI August 13th!


Okay Charlotte Disboutiquers, are you sitting down?  I have some BIG NEWS!!! (and if you already knew this, why didn't you share???)

I went to Hancock Fabrics on South Blvd tonight trying to pick up a couple of things to finish these upcycled jeans I'm making for birthday gifts . . . and guess what the manager told me when I used my Joann's coupon to buy the Sew Serendipity book?  Joann's is already stocking a store just down the road . . . in the Pineville Target shopping center!  CAROLINA PAVILION is getting a JOANN'S!!!!!

She said they're also opening one in Concord or Salsbury (again) . . .


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

mphalens said:


> Yeah, I'd be willing to guess it's about the twins and NOT about her and Dorrrine
> But you're right, it wasn't you, it was her . . . I mean, she ran off BEFORE Dorrrine made her appearance, so it wasn't you bringing home that AG . . . although maybe she's jealous you didn't take her to NYC . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME BACK!!!!  Can't wait to see pictures!!!!  The boys & I will be back in RI August 13th!
> 
> 
> Okay Charlotte Disboutiquers, are you sitting down?  I have some BIG NEWS!!! (and if you already knew this, why didn't you share???)
> 
> I went to Hancock Fabrics on South Blvd tonight trying to pick up a couple of things to finish these upcycled jeans I'm making for birthday gifts . . . and guess what the manager told me when I used my Joann's coupon to buy the Sew Serendipity book?  Joann's is already stocking a store just down the road . . . in the Pineville Target shopping center!  CAROLINA PAVILION is getting a JOANN'S!!!!!
> 
> She said they're also opening one in Concord or Salsbury (again) . . .



AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    OMG!!!!  I so hope it is Salisbury!  There is nowhere to buy fabric here!  (Well we just got back the Wal-Mart fabric back!!!)  I would just  !!!!


----------



## scrap_heaven

*Question*

Carla C dolly pattern for a 15" doll, how do you make the bodice smaller?

Also has anyone added a velcro opening to the back?  I am worried my dd wont be able to get the dress on.


----------



## dis4harley

I have been busy making rosetta bags. WTMTQ but I love everything that has been posted. The tink dress is amazing!!

Question??

I need a pattern recommendation for some shorts for DS9(he wears about a 8).


Also I finally made a "like" page for my stuff on facebook. I would love to share it, but I didn't know if it was ok??? Still not sure exactly what is ok on stuff like that.


----------



## mkwj

VBAndrea said:


> I hate it when the jellyfish are abundant.  I bet the excessive heat has something to do with i.  I haven't been to the beach yet this summer (that's what happens when you live 4 miles from the beach)





babynala said:


> Glad you are having fun at the beach.  Sorry to hear that the Jelly Fish are giving you a hard time - hope everyone is OK.  Are they keeping you out of the water?



They are horrible.  I honestly have never seen anything like it.  I heard today that by mid day over 200 people had been stung, and that was only in 1 area.  It is so sad to see the young children coming out the water crying.  It feels like a bad bee sting, but luckliy only lasts about 30 min.  We really aren't getting far in.  I won't go much past my ankles.  



mphalens said:


> Okay Charlotte Disboutiquers, are you sitting down?  I have some BIG NEWS!!! (and if you already knew this, why didn't you share???)
> 
> I went to Hancock Fabrics on South Blvd tonight trying to pick up a couple of things to finish these upcycled jeans I'm making for birthday gifts . . . and guess what the manager told me when I used my Joann's coupon to buy the Sew Serendipity book?  Joann's is already stocking a store just down the road . . . in the Pineville Target shopping center!  CAROLINA PAVILION is getting a JOANN'S!!!!!



I saw this on CM earlier this week.  Sorry I didn't share.  I have been reading more than posting this week.


----------



## NaeNae

dianemom2 said:


> Question????
> 
> Has anybody seen a Dr. Seuss embroidery font?
> 
> Thanks for the help with the Bambi question.  I couldn't find a good applique Bambi face so I ended up doing the whole body.  Maybe Heather Sue will do Bambi's face one day soon



I don't know if there is any Dr Seuss embroider font or not.  There are some regular Dr Seuss fonts.  I have design software that lets me take regular fonts and turn them into embroidery font.  If there is something in particular that you are wanting I would be happy to do it for you.  Just let me know.


----------



## t-beri

Colleen27 said:


> And showing off the matching bloomers...



YAY for matching bloomers



teresajoy said:


>




I HEART JORD!!  eta:  AND HEATHERSUE!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I'm looking for a better basting stitch for embroidery.  The free one on SWAK is driving me crazy...the start and stop stitches are so tiny they're difficult to remove.   If anyone has a link to a good one (free is nice, but not required) I'd appreciate it.  I need 4x4, 5x7 & 6x10.    I had them saved in the sewing machine memory, it was something my mom had in there and I have no clue where it came from, but it worked well.  I lost everything in the memory when the computer was changed out in it recently.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

scrap_heaven said:


> Our 4 year old dd is in a full leg cast.  She was jumping on a trampoline at our neighbours and fell while the other child was jumping causing her leg to break (she didn't fall off the trampoline, it has a full net).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the pool party she was getting for her 4th birthday next week is completely out.  Total panic about what to do now...
> 
> For her birthday I have decided to give her a aurora doll that is 15" and I am giving her my oak doll bed that my father made me as a child.  We are going to make bedding for the bed and Pj's for her and the doll that match.  As well as this dress, need to complete the matching doll dress.
> 
> *Fruto76* is an amazing woman and picked up and then shipped to me some awesome creative cuts.  The good vibes coming off of this fabric made it wonderful to sew with and really every time I look at the dress I see the kindness that was given to me.  This might me the best thing I have ever made, it is certainly a favourite.
> 
> Full Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique - Wings are a iridescent white cotton blend and are outlined with Silver metallic thread (total pain)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ric Rac trim on cuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ric Rac on ruffled strap - had to take these off and redo since tinkerbell was upside down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Material (tink)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have enough fabric to make her a matching doll dress, and maybe if I cut carefully a skirt next year.


*oh no! so sorry about your lil one!that is so scary! and that cast looks so uncomfy! my dgd Kensleigh fell climibing up the bunkneds on Christmas Eve when she was 5,fractured the top arm bone { can't think of the name this early} no cast because of where the break was but opening Sanat the next morning was hard with the sling! but her twin Gracie was a sweetie and opened Kens before her own! 
 LOVE  the Tink dress!!!! so pretty,i need to get some ricrac and try it,i'm still scared about lining it up evenly...*


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> Ale is pronounced Ail, D is correct, but the boys have been calling him BB (short for Baby Beer  because they know Ale & Beer are about the same thing and Finn said, "His name is BEER?" when I told them his name
> 
> He's taken a real liking to Finn, btw . . . probably because they both enjoy running around the house nekked as a jaybird   So no, I haven't sewn him an outfit yet because he won't stay still long enough for me to measure him!
> 
> Okay - answer me this (and you can only choose one):
> T-shirt
> Jeans
> Peasant
> 
> Pick one



ROFL about Beer...  And we thought that Ginger had a complex...  Ale is bound to get one with a nickname like that.  

I am going with tshirt on this one.



HeatherSue said:


> I just booked a trip to Disney January 28-February 4!    Free dining came out for those dates today, so I couldn't resist!!



Congrats...  I wish I could talk DH into a trip sooner...



tricia said:


> the shorts come from 3/2007.  I have made several items from that edition already, and there are a few more I will be trying.
> 
> These are also from the 3/2007 edition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7187 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7090 by tricialee22, on Flickr



These are awesome - I just love the rollup overalls!  Cute!



disneymomof1 said:


> Spent 2 hours on the phone today with disney to upgrade to the free dining, went ahead and upgraded from POFQ to AKL for just a couple hundred more   My hubby will be happy because he is total deluxe snob, only wants to stay at a deluxe.



Yay!!!  Not about the 2 hours on the phone - but getting free dining is awesome!



aboveH20 said:


> I'm so naive.  I guess I should have known something was up in MN.  (Don't the license plates there say MN: Where Trouble Starts?)


Actually, it's Land of 10,000 Lakes...  Not sure where you got the trouble part?  



aboveH20 said:


> So I was looking at Ginger's Book page (it's like Facebook, but for poeple who don't have a face).
> 
> She's wearing a t-shirt, that from appearances I'm guessing came from an upscale place like K-Mart or Target.  I _thought _ it implied that she and Dorrrine were BFFs.  In light of what's happened, I wonder if it refers to Ale and Gigi?
> 
> <------ I don't see a little yellow man kicking himself, so this guy will have to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I go wrong?



Poor Ginger... she must really miss the twins???



aboveH20 said:


> I should probably thank you in advance, because I know you'll all rush to post that it wasn't ME that did anything wrong, it's TV influences, the media, the internet, her friends, but certainly nothing I did or didn't do.
> 
> You guys are the best!!!



Yes, I agree - we are the best.    Thank you so much for noticing.  



miprender said:


> Hello everyone we are back. Two weeks went by fast.
> 
> I had someone even stop me and ask if the dress DD had on was a Vida. She said she says she knows Teresa and Heather.
> 
> I will try to post pics later and will have to go back through many pages to see what everyone has been up too.



Welcome home...  That is awesome that someone came up to you and asked if that was a Vida.    Can't wait to see all the pictures.



VBAndrea said:


> You certainly did nothing wrong (well, aside form the slightly promiscuous strapless pillow case dress).


I agree, I really think it was the pillowcase dress that did Ginger in.



VBAndrea said:


> I really think it was the influence of Dorine, yes, the one with one "r" and Marianne.    I believe Ginger frequently looks over your shoulder when you are on the computer and sees all the corrupt writings between D and Marianne.  I think they were a bad influence on her.  Likewise, with D having all those AG dolls in her sig I'm sure it did no favors in Ginger remaining celibate.  I think she was under the impression that D's AG dolls procreate so why shouldn't Ginger.  She was just trying to do you proud.



Whoa horsey...  It's not like I grabbed Ginger by the neck and forced her to read... it's not like she has a head (or eyes) for that matter...  _*Someone*_, and I am not naming names, would have had to read our comments to her.  I think you should look for the corruption in your own barbed wire building complex...  

No sewing for me today... I promised the girls a trip to the amusment park, after that we are going for lunch, then to the MOA.  Should be a fun packed day - I hope.

I am trying to figure out a way that my swap outfit I am making for another board can tie into the *Runway project* - since that's the only thing I've managed to work on this week.    There are dots on it - but they are pretty vague - how dotty does it have to be????

D~


----------



## cogero

DMGeurts said:


> I think it's pronounced "Ail" but I am not certain... Maryanne???  Help us out here.
> 
> I am so excited for you... and JEALOUS in a big way.  I saw on FB this morning the free dining was offered - and I just wanted to jump all over it.
> 
> I am so sorry about dd... my youngest dd was in a full leg cast like that at 18 months... It won't be long and she'll be running around like there's no cast there at all.  Kids are so resilliant.  I sure hope it isn't too painful for her right now.
> 
> Then - your tinkerbell dress is amazing!  That is my all time favorite Tink fabric and I just love everything about your dress!
> 
> Braces are not cheap.  Make sure you have lots of advil for the days following when she gets them on.
> 
> Can't wait to see your vintage machine, do you plan to sew on it?
> 
> D~



If I can get the machine cleaned up I might use it to sew. Actually I may wind up with more than one. There are at least 5  machines up there 2 are already spoken for my great grandmothers and my grand mothers. Mom is taking them. I am thinking I may take my great aunts and a mystery machine. 



VBAndrea said:


> PROJECT DISBOUT RUNWAY QUESTION
> When submitting photos do we submit just one photo or is appropriate to submit more than one -- say front and back of an item/outfit or additional pics to show accessories?  Do you want a brief writeup on the outfit and the inspiration so voters know how the project ties to the theme of Vintage Disney?  And no, I am not ready to submit photos yet!  Far from it!



I was going to say you were busy.

I had a horrible day yesterday. Went to the orthodontist with the girl. Then I took my son to the sensory gym where he went into major meltdown mode for about 10 minutes and I am battered and bruised I am so sore today that instead of going to the gym I am going to go for a walk in my neighborhood.

I need to get back on track with sewing and I want to work on the Project Runway thing if I can. I have an idea for it.


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> No sewing for me today... I promised the girls a trip to the amusment park, after that we are going for lunch, then to the MOA.  Should be a fun packed day - I hope.
> 
> I am trying to figure out a way that my swap outfit I am making for another board can tie into the *Runway project* - since that's the only thing I've managed to work on this week.    There are dots on it - but they are pretty vague - how dotty does it have to be????
> 
> D~


Have fun at the amusement park -- I hope you are having a late lunch -- you need to spend some time at the AP.  MOA sounds like fun!

I know the project doesn't need to be overly dotty.  The requirement was just one fabric with dots needed and it didn't specify a size so I think even a dress with dotted panties could work!  No applique though -- so if you appliqued the project will not qualify.  I had to get creative since we couldn't applique.  The theme is also Vintage Disney so you'd likely want your outfit to tie into that.  There were a couple of other rules but I can't recall what they were -- I better go look though to make sure I'm keeping in line.  I think the other rules stated the outfit could be for a boy or girl and may include accessories if you'd like.  Later it was clarified that the project does not have to be an outfit -- it could be a purse or anything else.

I think (don't quote me on any of this) you can submit something you already made.  I don't want to do that -- I am taking these challenges as challenges to come up with something new and I also want to work within the timeline specified.  That's just for me personally though ~ I don't care if others submit things they've already done.



cogero said:


> If I can get the machine cleaned up I might use it to sew. Actually I may wind up with more than one. There are at least 5  machines up there 2 are already spoken for my great grandmothers and my grand mothers. Mom is taking them. I am thinking I may take my great aunts and a mystery machine.
> 
> I had a horrible day yesterday. Went to the orthodontist with the girl. Then I took my son to the sensory gym where he went into major meltdown mode for about 10 minutes and I am battered and bruised I am so sore today that instead of going to the gym I am going to go for a walk in my neighborhood.
> 
> I need to get back on track with sewing and I want to work on the Project Runway thing if I can. I have an idea for it.


I'm excited to see what machines you are getting!  My mom no longer has her old machine.  I have no idea what she did with it.  She wanted something that didn't have to be in a cabinet and now just has a portable -- probably a Singer but I'm not sure.  Neither of my grandmas ever had machines.  I am willing to bet dh's mom had one or several good ol ones, but the family cleaned out her house a couple of years ago (she has dementia and was a major hoarder -- saved everything including dead batteries and light bulbs, and they found a five year old ham in the frig!).  Also, dh has four sisters and I think most of them sew so they'd probably get first dibs rather than the mean DIL that no longer allows MIL to come visit.

Sorry for your rotten day yesterday.  I really feel for you.  I hope today is a thousand times better


----------



## VBAndrea

I am reposting Joni's edited post that includes the updated rules to keep it current:

Disboutique Runway
Here it is...what you have all been waiting for...
Disboutique Runway

The first week's challenge is Vintage Disney. 

Rules:
1. Must include one fabric that has dots (any color)
2. No appliques (hand or machine), no decoupage, no embroidery fills
3. May be boys, girls or adults. May also be a purse, bag, laptop case, apron...any sewn item!
4. Accessories may be included but not required

The idea is to go back to basics and use different fabrics and notions to get your point of view across. We also want to include all skills levels, beginning to the most advanced. 

Send a picture of completed outfit to my email at PrincessKayla. Or PM me a link to your outfit. Deadline for entries for the week will be Monday, August 8 at 11:59 pm, Eastern time. I will post all entries on a seperate thread Tuesday morning with no names included to identify the creator. The thread will be open for voting for one week, and voting will end on Friday at 11:59 pm. Winners of the week - the Disboutique Sewing Princess will be announced on Saturday morning, as well as the creators of each outfit. Winners of this week's challenge will receive a pattern of your choice from You Can Make This. com. 

The friendly competition will last 8 weeks with a different theme each week to get our creative juices flowing. Each week will have specific rules. Winners will be determined by majority votes. All votes will be counted towards the final prize of Disboutique Sewing Queen. It is not manadatory you enter every week, however, the more weeks you enter, the more votes you will receive towards the final prize. 

(I am sorry this is posted so late - I had to help deliver a baby. Stupid work, interfering with my posting )


----------



## dianemom2

froggy33 said:


> It's actually the simply sweet halter by CarlaC with a strip work skirt.  I did adjust it a bit though...I made the under arm portion a little higher (if that makes sense) and then added length to the bottom.  I needed to accommodate a taller applique.  Then I made the back piece the same height.  The straps are much longer and I added loops to the back bodice so it's not such a halter.
> 
> On this one I actually put the top together differently too.  Instead of putting the front bodice together separate of the back I sew the front and back main together and the front and back lining together and then sewed those two "tubes" together.  Then I just did 4 (will depend on length) rows 1" apart and inserted my elastic into the back.
> 
> So, I am sure that is all clear as mud.  Besides the lengthening you could follow CarlaCs directions just add more rows of elastic.
> 
> Good luck - Jessica



That was very clear!  Thanks a bunch!  I love the back.  I am not usually crazy about halter dresses but with the loops on the back plus the elastic, I think it probably fits wonderfully!



mphalens said:


> I think I've finally figured out what I'll do for the Runway project . . .
> 
> BUT, I now have more dining reservations to figure out because we just switched our reservations from SSR with regular dining plan to CBR (pirate rooms) with DELUXE dining and we're SAVING $500 (more if you take into account the OOP meals we would have had to pay for with our first reservation)!!!!!
> 
> Of course, now the boys are going to HAVE to have awesome pirate outfits and jammies



That is great!  So nice to be able to save some money!



scrap_heaven said:


> Our 4 year old dd is in a full leg cast.  She was jumping on a trampoline at our neighbours and fell while the other child was jumping causing her leg to break (she didn't fall off the trampoline, it has a full net).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the pool party she was getting for her 4th birthday next week is completely out.  Total panic about what to do now...
> 
> For her birthday I have decided to give her a aurora doll that is 15" and I am giving her my oak doll bed that my father made me as a child.  We are going to make bedding for the bed and Pj's for her and the doll that match.  As well as this dress, need to complete the matching doll dress.
> 
> *Fruto76* is an amazing woman and picked up and then shipped to me some awesome creative cuts.  The good vibes coming off of this fabric made it wonderful to sew with and really every time I look at the dress I see the kindness that was given to me.  This might me the best thing I have ever made, it is certainly a favourite.
> 
> Full Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique - Wings are a iridescent white cotton blend and are outlined with Silver metallic thread (total pain)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ric Rac trim on cuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ric Rac on ruffled strap - had to take these off and redo since tinkerbell was upside down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Material (tink)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have enough fabric to make her a matching doll dress, and maybe if I cut carefully a skirt next year.



The dress is beautiful!  So sorry about the little one's cast.  They do heal very quickly though and at least she didn't have to wear it for the entire summer.  It will be off before you know it.



NaeNae said:


> I don't know if there is any Dr Seuss embroider font or not.  There are some regular Dr Seuss fonts.  I have design software that lets me take regular fonts and turn them into embroidery font.  If there is something in particular that you are wanting I would be happy to do it for you.  Just let me know.



Thanks but I ended up not needing it.  I was supposed to do Thing shirts for some friends who are heading to Universal.  They wanted names on the shirts too but then changed their minds.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

All booked for our Jan/Feb trip! 
Jan29-Feb4 with Free Dining!  And I got all my ADR's we wanted!  Going to do the Hoop De doo revue!  YEAH!  So excited!  Just 178 days till we go!


----------



## tricia

Wanted to get my project runway outfit done last night, but my mom popped in at 5:30pm  "Hellooooo, whats for dinner?  Wanna go to the park for a concert?  Your father doesn't want too."  So, I fed her and then we went to the park for almost 3 hours to watch a concert and DS played in the water area.  Lots of fun, but meant I only got the fabric cut, not a single stitch done.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Alright!  Started a new thread on the dismeet board for those going in Jan/Feb!  Come on over and join us!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42110615#post42110615


----------



## Mel0215

turtlegirl25 said:


> Playing around with scrap fabric.  Thought it turned out pretty cute!



Very cute! I love it when things turn out just with scraps!



froggy33 said:


> Finally have something to post!  I have been lurking on here enjoying all the great clothes/designs and following the fun chatter!  But I've been so exhausted in my first trimester that I have sewed very little  But I'm at last coming out of it and finished this dress up for someone.  I've done others like it, but I like this pattern the best (I like the fitted halter look - it's an altered CarlaC Simply Sweet halter).
> 
> My daughter saw it and thought it was for her.  So now I have to make her one!  We're headed down in October and luckily I haven't made anything for her yet (really need to get started!).  She's three now and I guess my days of making her whatever I want are over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Have a great day!
> 
> Jessica


Congrats on the pregnancy! Love this dress! It's wonderful.



Granna4679 said:


> Thank you to everyone for the comments and compliments on the nursery....now we just need little Jonathan to hold on about 6 more weeks until Daddy can get here for your birth!!
> 
> Thank you so much!  Congrats on your little Jonathan too.  When is he due??
> And yes...you should do the name too.  I want to see pics when you do.



Little Jon will be here early Dec, so I have a little bit of time. I should have some pics by the weekend!!!



Colleen27 said:


> Wow, have I got some catching up to do! I missed the move and pop in to find 80 pages of missed cuteness. Far, far TMTQ, but I have to comment on a few things!
> 
> Summer is so busy around here that I haven't had much time to sew. I started the summer on quite a roll - my daughters are both living in a collection of Easy Fits and $2 Old Navy tanks this summer! Didn't bother taking pics of those, though. If you've seen one pair you've seen them all.
> 
> DD3's birthday was this past weekend so of course instead of doing something useful like cleaning the house or prepping the fruit & veggie trays I spent Sunday morning making her a little sundress for her party. It had to be something simple and easy to get in and out of because the kids were in and out of the pool all afternoon. This is a Frankenpattern of the Simply Sweet and a blog tutorial for turning a men's shirt into a toddler dress.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've started work on outfits for our fall trip. After all, I only have about 100 days to get it all done!
> 
> 
> Unfortunately she ran out of patience before I could get her to model this one. For our MK day with Crystal Palace lunch:


Love the yellow, and the WTP theme. It's adorable. Great job!



squirrel said:


> Thanks for everyone's vote on ric rac colors.
> 
> I didn't have enough yellow to go on the bottom so I put the pink and then it still looked like it needed something so I did this:


Turned out great!!! Can't wait to see it all done



tricia said:


> OK, so I finished up a pair of Shorts I was working on for DS on the weekend so that I can do the Disboutique project Runway, and here we are on Wed., and I haven't started it yet.  Better get on it tonight.  I now at least have an idea and will use fabric from stash, cause I don't want this to cost me anything.
> 
> In the meantime.  Here are the shorts I made for Tyler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7871 by tricialee22, on Flickr


very nice!



belle41379 said:


> Jessica, the dress is AMAZING!!!
> 
> Love all the sundresses pooh outfits, and princess items.
> 
> I've been busy this week.  Made 2 dresses, one shirt, and 2 pair of shorts.  Pics to follow.  I'm not thrilled with the Cars shorts, but oh well!
> 
> Cars shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD Cars shirt.  Still need to finish the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As requested, the dress I made Saturday being modeled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



Love the pirate shorts, and the cars shorts are adorable. I like the way they look! Those dresses look great! Love the twirl



scrap_heaven said:


> Our 4 year old dd is in a full leg cast.  She was jumping on a trampoline at our neighbours and fell while the other child was jumping causing her leg to break (she didn't fall off the trampoline, it has a full net).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the pool party she was getting for her 4th birthday next week is completely out.  Total panic about what to do now...
> 
> For her birthday I have decided to give her a aurora doll that is 15" and I am giving her my oak doll bed that my father made me as a child.  We are going to make bedding for the bed and Pj's for her and the doll that match.  As well as this dress, need to complete the matching doll dress.
> 
> *Fruto76* is an amazing woman and picked up and then shipped to me some awesome creative cuts.  The good vibes coming off of this fabric made it wonderful to sew with and really every time I look at the dress I see the kindness that was given to me.  This might me the best thing I have ever made, it is certainly a favourite.
> 
> Full Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have enough fabric to make her a matching doll dress, and maybe if I cut carefully a skirt next year.



So sorry she's got a cast, atleast it's a great color! Love the tink dress. 



mommyof2princesses said:


> All booked for our Jan/Feb trip!
> Jan29-Feb4 with Free Dining!  And I got all my ADR's we wanted!  Going to do the Hoop De doo revue!  YEAH!  So excited!  Just 178 days till we go!



YAY!


----------



## Mel0215

I spent yesterday listening to the news that Emily has stalled, and we're going to get rain! (We need it, so it's not so bad, as long as Fay doesn't happen again.) All the good stores parking lots were flooded, so that was no fun! 
I did manage to get some sewing done: 





[/IMG]

I just hand appliqued the DCL logo, for our cruise next year! Hopefully it will fit future ds. (It was a good learning experience) 






[/IMG]

Front of a walker bag made for my grandma's birthday. (She has an ugly blue one now, she needed something with more style) I've come to the conclusion that it's so much easier to applique when it's just flat fabric! 






[/IMG]

Back with sectioned pockets, and a larger top pocket. 

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## love to stitch

Mel0215 said:


> I spent yesterday listening to the news that Emily has stalled, and we're going to get rain! (We need it, so it's not so bad, as long as Fay doesn't happen again.) All the good stores parking lots were flooded, so that was no fun!
> I did manage to get some sewing done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I just hand appliqued the DCL logo, for our cruise next year! Hopefully it will fit future ds. (It was a good learning experience)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Front of a walker bag made for my grandma's birthday. (She has an ugly blue one now, she needed something with more style) I've come to the conclusion that it's so much easier to applique when it's just flat fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Back with sectioned pockets, and a larger top pocket.
> 
> Thanks for looking!!



The onesie is cute and the bag is very pretty. I've been watching Emily too and did a grocery store run this morning for "just in case" supplies. I have my grandkids with me this week because their parents are out of town so I wanted to make sure I had extra supplies for them.


----------



## aboveH20

tricia said:


> OK, so I finished up a pair of Shorts I was working on for DS on the weekend so that I can do the Disboutique project Runway, and here we are on Wed., and I haven't started it yet.  Better get on it tonight.  I now at least have an idea and will use fabric from stash, cause I don't want this to cost me anything.
> 
> In the meantime.  Here are the shorts I made for Tyler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7871 by tricialee22, on Flickr



They look great.  



belle41379 said:


> I've been busy this week.  Made 2 dresses, one shirt, and 2 pair of shorts.  Pics to follow.  I'm not thrilled with the Cars shorts, but oh well!
> 
> Cars shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD Cars shirt.  Still need to finish the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As requested, the dress I made Saturday being modeled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



You've been busy!  Your kids will be stylin'.  Nice job on everything.



mphalens said:


> BUT, I now have more dining reservations to figure out because we just switched our reservations from SSR with regular dining plan to CBR (pirate rooms) with DELUXE dining and we're SAVING $500 (more if you take into account the OOP meals we would have had to pay for with our first reservation)!!!!!





What a deal!



VBAndrea said:


> In the mean time I helped my dd sew a bookmark -- the fabric has all warm colors in browns and reds and deep orange but by golly, we had to use bright pink thread to spiffy it up!  And a black and white paw print ribbon.  She'll put it in Cheryl's etsy shop right next to the pin *cushion* castle.  And of course, we made another dog scarf today as well and she's begging to do another bookmark as she is currently reading 3 chapter books.  She was so happy though b/c I propped the pedal up on a stool so she was able to operate it today.



Hooray for an addition to my etsy shop.  That's bring the grand total to one.  I'm on a roll!



VBAndrea said:


> CHERYL
> For your young,  single BMW driving son he might not like it so much.  I see a few old people at the beach, but I think most of them stay in their basements and sew pillow case dresses for their 2 liter soda bottles.



 He just paid off his BMW and is going to sell it.  (He also has a Forrester and a motorcycle.)  I'm sad to see the car go only because I think it did a lot for his ego and helped compensate for the relentless hours he spent working.

Sounds like your area is similar to mine.  Bocce ball, pickle ball and Bunco have fallen by the wayside and most seniors stay in their basements and drink.  Oh wait, I mean stay in their basements and sew pillowcases for GKTW.



scrap_heaven said:


> Our 4 year old dd is in a full leg cast.  She was jumping on a trampoline at our neighbours and fell while the other child was jumping causing her leg to break (she didn't fall off the trampoline, it has a full net).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the pool party she was getting for her 4th birthday next week is completely out.  Total panic about what to do now...



When my son broke his leg four years ago it drove him crazy that eveyone he met wanted to tell him about the time they broke their leg. 

So here's his story. 

He'd just finished 18 months of intensive schooling about nucelar reactors, etc.  He was on a five week leave before being assigned to his first sub.  He drove from SC to NY in a big pickup truck pulling a huge U-Haul and arrived home safely.  Within 24 hours of being home he had broken his ankle.  Those Wheelies (sneakers with wheels) that kids wear looked like fun.  They're also dangerous.  He learned that the hard way.

He wasn't sure if he would be discharged from the Navy, but his five weeks leave was sure ruined.




scrap_heaven said:


> *Fruto76* is an amazing woman and picked up and then shipped to me some awesome creative cuts.  The good vibes coming off of this fabric made it wonderful to sew with and really every time I look at the dress I see the kindness that was given to me.  This might me the best thing I have ever made, it is certainly a favourite.
> 
> Full Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ric Rac trim on cuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have enough fabric to make her a matching doll dress, and maybe if I cut carefully a skirt next year.



Beautiful with a capital B!



mphalens said:


> Ale is pronounced Ail, D is correct, but the boys have been calling him BB (short for Baby Beer  because they know Ale & Beer are about the same thing and Finn said, "His name is BEER?" when I told them his name
> He's taken a real liking to Finn, btw . . . probably because they both enjoy running around the house nekked as a jaybird. So no, I haven't sewn him an outfit yet because he won't stay still long enough for me to measure him!
> 
> Okay - answer me this (and you can only choose one):
> T-shirt
> Jeans
> Peasant
> 
> Pick one



*Beer?
Nekked??
Jailbirds???*
T-shirt!



HeatherSue said:


> I just booked a trip to Disney January 28-February 4!  Free dining came out for those dates today, so I couldn't resist!!



  I've never done the dining plan.  They're offering free dining when I had thought about going, but I'm just not sure about it.  I don't know if I'd rather have a room rate deal.



tricia said:


> I love my subscription.  Buying just 1 edition sounds like a good way to get a taste of it.  The instructions are good, but limited in some areas, not perfect for a non sewer, but easy enough if you have done some sewing.  You can see all of their books at their web site:  http://www.ottobredesign.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7187 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7090 by tricialee22, on Flickr



Looks great!



disneymomof1 said:


> Love everything that has been posted !!  Can't wait to see all the Disboutique Project Runway designs, sounds like fun, I just don't have the time this week.
> Spent 2 hours on the phone today with disney to upgrade to the free dining, went ahead and upgraded from POFQ to AKL for just a couple hundred more   My hubby will be happy because he is total deluxe snob, only wants to stay at a deluxe.



  Have you done dining before?  Do you like it?


----------



## froggy33

dianemom2 said:


> That was very clear!  Thanks a bunch!  I love the back.  I am not usually crazy about halter dresses but with the loops on the back plus the elastic, I think it probably fits wonderfully!


You bet!  I don't really love halters either - and I know a lot of people don't like a lot of skin showing on little girls.  But this way the ties cover a lot and it has a pretty adjustable fit.  Here's a pic of my daughter wearing a dress I made the same way (has 3 rows of elastic instead of 4), so you can kind of see how it fits on a little girl instead of a form.








Mel0215 said:


> Congrats on the pregnancy! Love this dress! It's wonderful.




Thanks and Thanks!!


----------



## froggy33

VBAndrea said:


> I am reposting Joni's edited post that includes the updated rules to keep it current:
> 
> Disboutique Runway
> Here it is...what you have all been waiting for...
> Disboutique Runway
> 
> The first week's challenge is Vintage Disney.
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Must include one fabric that has dots (any color)
> 2. No appliques (hand or machine), no decoupage, no embroidery fills
> 3. May be boys, girls or adults. May also be a purse, bag, laptop case, apron...any sewn item!
> 4. Accessories may be included but not required
> 
> The idea is to go back to basics and use different fabrics and notions to get your point of view across. We also want to include all skills levels, beginning to the most advanced.
> 
> Send a picture of completed outfit to my email at PrincessKayla. Or PM me a link to your outfit. Deadline for entries for the week will be Monday, August 8 at 11:59 pm, Eastern time. I will post all entries on a seperate thread Tuesday morning with no names included to identify the creator. The thread will be open for voting for one week, and voting will end on Friday at 11:59 pm. Winners of the week - the Disboutique Sewing Princess will be announced on Saturday morning, as well as the creators of each outfit. Winners of this week's challenge will receive a pattern of your choice from You Can Make This. com.
> 
> The friendly competition will last 8 weeks with a different theme each week to get our creative juices flowing. Each week will have specific rules. Winners will be determined by majority votes. All votes will be counted towards the final prize of Disboutique Sewing Queen. It is not manadatory you enter every week, however, the more weeks you enter, the more votes you will receive towards the final prize.
> 
> (I am sorry this is posted so late - I had to help deliver a baby. Stupid work, interfering with my posting )



I really had no ideas what-so-ever about this and then BAM! something came to me.  So I have zero time really but I'm going to give it a try!!


----------



## aboveH20

SallyfromDE said:


> I think you should just put her in a shopping cart and give it a good push into the grocery store. Make sure someone is nearby with the motor running.



Boy, that's sure tempting!



mommy2mrb said:


> maybe Ginger needs to go to "AGA"....."American Girl Anonymous", they might be able to get her back on the straight and narrow, but then who would keep up entertained with her adventures



Actually it would be AGAA -- American Ginger Ale Anonymous.  If I can't get her on Dr. Drew I'll try that.



VBAndrea said:


> You certainly did nothing wrong (well, aside form the slightly promiscuous strapless pillow case dress).  I really think it was the influence of Dorine, yes, the one with one "r" and Marianne.    I believe Ginger frequently looks over your shoulder when you are on the computer and sees all the corrupt writings between D and Marianne.  I think they were a bad influence on her.  Likewise, with D having all those AG dolls in her sig I'm sure it did no favors in Ginger remaining celibate.  I think she was under the impression that D's AG dolls procreate so why shouldn't Ginger.  She was just trying to do you proud.



I *KNEW* it was Dorine's fault.  I knew it.  I knew it.  Marianne seems so sweet.  Do you really think she's involved?



mphalens said:


> Yeah, I'd be willing to guess it's about the twins and NOT about her and Dorrrine
> But you're right, it wasn't you, it was her . . . I mean, she ran off BEFORE Dorrrine made her appearance, so it wasn't you bringing home that AG . . . although maybe she's jealous you didn't take her to NYC . . .



So we'll agree that I'm blameless, but the jury is still out on Dorine.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm looking for a better basting stitch for embroidery.  The free one on SWAK is driving me crazy...the start and stop stitches are so tiny they're difficult to remove.   If anyone has a link to a good one (free is nice, but not required) I'd appreciate it.  I need 4x4, 5x7 & 6x10.
> Thanks in advance!



I agree with you about the SWAK basting stitch.  It's okay for 4x4 but has those tight stitches for 5x7.



DMGeurts said:


> Actually, it's Land of 10,000 Lakes...  Not sure where you got the trouble part?



Are you sure it's not Land of 10,000 *Flakes*.  Based on some of the people from there, it seems more appropriate.  




DMGeurts said:


> I agree, I really think it was the pillowcase dress that did Ginger in.



I don't think so.  Don't you remember how I went out of my way to make the stripes _vertical _so they'd be slimming?  (Not that she or I need it, of course.)



DMGeurts said:


> Whoa horsey...  It's not like I grabbed Ginger by the neck and forced her to read... it's not like she has a head (or eyes) for that matter...  _*Someone*_, and I am not naming names, would have had to read our comments to her.  I think you should look for the corruption in your own barbed wire building complex...



No horseys here, you must be thinking of another barbed wire building complex.




DMGeurts said:


> No sewing for me today... I promised the girls a trip to the amusment park, after that we are going for lunch, then to the MOA.  Should be a fun packed day - I hope.
> 
> D~



I don't seem to have gotten my invitation. 



cogero said:


> I had a horrible day yesterday. Went to the orthodontist with the girl. Then I took my son to the sensory gym where he went into major meltdown mode for about 10 minutes and I am battered and bruised I am so sore today that instead of going to the gym I am going to go for a walk in my neighborhood.



Hope today is better. 



VBAndrea said:


> I am reposting Joni's edited post that includes the updated rules to keep it current:
> 
> Disboutique Runway
> Here it is...what you have all been waiting for...
> Disboutique Runway
> 
> The first week's challenge is Vintage Disney.
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Must include one fabric that has dots (any color)
> 2. No appliques (hand or machine), no decoupage, no embroidery fills
> 3. May be boys, girls or adults. May also be a purse, bag, laptop case, apron...any sewn item!
> 4. Accessories may be included but not required



Would you go back and check to see if there's a Week 9 blooperfest?  I may have a few contributions to that one.

I've already spent more time on it that I should.   I keep thinking I should be making some pillowcases for GKTW -- I have the fabric.

Any idea what the criteria for judging is?  Is it just what's your favorite dot piece, or something like 20% use of dots, 20% skillful sewing execution, 40% creativity, 90% use of a ginger ale bottle?

I only want to redo my topstitching so many times if it's just "which one's your favorite?"




mommyof2princesses said:


> All booked for our Jan/Feb trip!
> Jan29-Feb4 with Free Dining!  And I got all my ADR's we wanted!  Going to do the Hoop De doo revue!  YEAH!  So excited!  Just 178 days till we go!







Mel0215 said:


> I spent yesterday listening to the news that Emily has stalled, and we're going to get rain! (We need it, so it's not so bad, as long as Fay doesn't happen again.) All the good stores parking lots were flooded, so that was no fun!
> I did manage to get some sewing done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I just hand appliqued the DCL logo, for our cruise next year! Hopefully it will fit future ds. (It was a good learning experience)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Front of a walker bag made for my grandma's birthday. (She has an ugly blue one now, she needed something with more style) I've come to the conclusion that it's so much easier to applique when it's just flat fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Back with sectioned pockets, and a larger top pocket.
> 
> Thanks for looking!!



What great projects.  The little onesie is so cute and your grandmother will enjoy the new walker bag, I'm sure.



froggy33 said:


> You bet!  I don't really love halters either - and I know a lot of people don't like a lot of skin showing on little girls.  But this way the ties cover a lot and it has a pretty adjustable fit.  Here's a pic of my daughter wearing a dress I made the same way (has 3 rows of elastic instead of 4), so you can kind of see how it fits on a little girl instead of a form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and Thanks!!



 <-------- except much bigger


----------



## froggy33

aboveH20 said:


> <-------- except much bigger



aww!  Thanks.  This is probably my absolute favorite dress I've made.  It's really the only one I'll be bringing (reusing) on our trip this October!

Kenz was crazy about the wiggle hoops (as she calls them ) at Disney, although she had no idea how to do it.  So, we had to buy her one and now she wiggles like crazy!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

aboveH20 said:


> Actually it would be AGAA -- American Ginger Ale Anonymous.  If I can't get her on Dr. Drew I'll try that!



 you are so right...good luck getting her on Dr. Drew


----------



## aboveH20

I wonder if I would get more done on 

  Disboutique Runway
  GKTW pillowcases
  Dorrrine's back to school clothes

if I did more sewing and less posting. 

BUT, I_ had _to share this photo, taken just minutes after my last post, which was just minutes ago.  

We live in a basic suburban neighborhood, but our house backs up to a forever wild area.  (No comments from D~ about forever wild!)

These little guys have been visiting for the summer.






All together now, everyone say, "Awwwwwww."


----------



## mommy2mrb

aboveH20 said:


> I wonder if I would get more done on
> 
> Disboutique Runway
> GKTW pillowcases
> Dorrrine's back to school clothes
> 
> if I did more sewing and less posting.
> 
> BUT, I_ had _to share this photo, taken just minutes after my last post, which was just minutes ago.
> 
> We live in a basic suburban neighborhood, but our house backs up to a forever wild area.  (No comments from D~ about forever wild!)
> 
> These little guys have been visiting for the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All together now, everyone say, "Awwwwwww."



okay.......Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww love the little bambi's


----------



## cogero

aboveH20 said:


> I wonder if I would get more done on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All together now, everyone say, "Awwwwwww."



They are adorable.

Thanks Cheryl my day is much better but the boy isn't home yet LOL.

Actually it is going well. I stitched up a pair of shorts and cut a skirt out.

Going to work on some shirts while the boy has speech later.


----------



## JMD1979

Hey Everyone! Just dropping in to say that I didn't get lost! I have been following along just been too busy to post. Sorry about that! Everything posted looks amazing and I am still loving all this "Ginger" humor!  Honestly reading this board is the only thing that has been keeping me sane lately! It's Cheerleading season here which means it is bow making season for me! I don't care if I see the colors purple and Yellow Gold again for as long as I live!  On top of making 154 Cheerleading hair bows I am also coaching for my oldest DD's team. It's fun but a big commitment!   I'm down to just 22 bows left to make so hopefully I'll be checking in more regularly.

Jeana


----------



## Granna4679

mphalens said:


> Totally lost my quotes!  Oh well!
> 
> LOVE the Tinkerbelle Dress!!!  Awesome details and I love the  fabric
> 
> Ale is pronounced Ail, D is correct, but the boys have been calling him BB (short for Baby Beer  because they know Ale & Beer are about the same thing and Finn said, "His name is BEER?" when I told them his name
> 
> He's taken a real liking to Finn, btw . . . probably because they both enjoy running around the house nekked as a jaybird   So no, I haven't sewn him an outfit yet because he won't stay still long enough for me to measure him!
> 
> Okay - answer me this (and you can only choose one):
> T-shirt
> Jeans
> Peasant
> 
> Pick one



t-shirt!!



Mel0215 said:


> I spent yesterday listening to the news that Emily has stalled, and we're going to get rain! (We need it, so it's not so bad, as long as Fay doesn't happen again.) All the good stores parking lots were flooded, so that was no fun!
> I did manage to get some sewing done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I just hand appliqued the DCL logo, for our cruise next year! Hopefully it will fit future ds. (It was a good learning experience)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Front of a walker bag made for my grandma's birthday. (She has an ugly blue one now, she needed something with more style) I've come to the conclusion that it's so much easier to applique when it's just flat fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Back with sectioned pockets, and a larger top pocket.
> 
> Thanks for looking!!



Great job on the hand applique.  How sweet of you to make something for your grandmother.  I bet she will love it.



aboveH20 said:


> I wonder if I would get more done on
> 
> Disboutique Runway
> GKTW pillowcases
> Dorrrine's back to school clothes
> 
> if I did more sewing and less posting.
> 
> BUT, I_ had _to share this photo, taken just minutes after my last post, which was just minutes ago.
> 
> We live in a basic suburban neighborhood, but our house backs up to a forever wild area.  (No comments from D~ about forever wild!)
> 
> These little guys have been visiting for the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All together now, everyone say, "Awwwwwww."



Awwwwwwww.........

Cheryl - I just have to say that I log in to read your posts as often as I can...it always makes me laugh and brightens my day!!  




JMD1979 said:


> Hey Everyone! Just dropping in to say that I didn't get lost! I have been following along just been too busy to post. Sorry about that! Everything posted looks amazing and I am still loving all this "Ginger" humor!  Honestly reading this board is the only thing that has been keeping me sane lately! It's Cheerleading season here which means it is bow making season for me! I don't care if I see the colors purple and Yellow Gold again for as long as I live!  On top of making 154 Cheerleading hair bows I am also coaching for my oldest DD's team. It's fun but a big commitment!   I'm down to just 22 bows left to make so hopefully I'll be checking in more regularly.
> 
> Jeana



154 bows???  Yipes...and all the same color!!  Thats dedication!


----------



## Blyssfull

aboveH20 said:


> All together now, everyone say, "Awwwwwww."



This looks like great inspirational Bambi for Vintage Disney Project Disboutique. 

I've been watching and reading every day but I've been blessed with a wonderful summer sinus infection so I've felt pretty  but everything has just been so cute! 

After all the practice and practice fabric I've done, I FINALLY appliqued a Rapunzel shirt for my daughter today. I can't decide if I want to monogram it or not. 

I can't wait to see what everyone does for the competition. I know everything is going to be awesome and I'm going to think "Why didn't I think of that". hehe. 


First week of school here is almost done which means we're one week closer to September break and Disneyworld!


----------



## Fruto76

tricia said:


> OK, so I finished up a pair of Shorts I was working on for DS on the weekend so that I can do the Disboutique project Runway, and here we are on Wed., and I haven't started it yet.  Better get on it tonight.  I now at least have an idea and will use fabric from stash, cause I don't want this to cost me anything.
> 
> In the meantime.  Here are the shorts I made for Tyler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7871 by tricialee22, on Flickr


I love these! Great job! 


belle41379 said:


> Jessica, the dress is AMAZING!!!
> 
> Love all the sundresses pooh outfits, and princess items.
> 
> I've been busy this week.  Made 2 dresses, one shirt, and 2 pair of shorts.  Pics to follow.  I'm not thrilled with the Cars shorts, but oh well!
> 
> Cars shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD Cars shirt.  Still need to finish the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As requested, the dress I made Saturday being modeled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Everything is beautiful. Love the twirly dressy in action! I made dd a skirt from that pirate material...I love the shimmer on it! I really like them in the easy fits...might have to CASE them for my ds. 



scrap_heaven said:


> Our 4 year old dd is in a full leg cast.  She was jumping on a trampoline at our neighbours and fell while the other child was jumping causing her leg to break (she didn't fall off the trampoline, it has a full net).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the pool party she was getting for her 4th birthday next week is completely out.  Total panic about what to do now...
> 
> For her birthday I have decided to give her a aurora doll that is 15" and I am giving her my oak doll bed that my father made me as a child.  We are going to make bedding for the bed and Pj's for her and the doll that match.  As well as this dress, need to complete the matching doll dress.
> 
> *Fruto76* is an amazing woman and picked up and then shipped to me some awesome creative cuts.  The good vibes coming off of this fabric made it wonderful to sew with and really every time I look at the dress I see the kindness that was given to me.  This might me the best thing I have ever made, it is certainly a favourite.
> 
> Full Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique - Wings are a iridescent white cotton blend and are outlined with Silver metallic thread (total pain)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ric Rac trim on cuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ric Rac on ruffled strap - had to take these off and redo since tinkerbell was upside down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Material (tink)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have enough fabric to make her a matching doll dress, and maybe if I cut carefully a skirt next year.


You made me  Sarah! You're sweet! 
Poor Lillian  That looks so uncomfortable! It is a pretty pink, though.  I hope it heels quickly. 
The Tink dress is TDF! I absolutely love everything about it! Great work!


----------



## Fruto76

too many images...had to post a part 2. 



tricia said:


> No belt on it, just a black knit waistband.  Although he does plan on wearing a belt with it.
> 
> I love my subscription.  Buying just 1 edition sounds like a good way to get a taste of it.  The instructions are good, but limited in some areas, not perfect for a non sewer, but easy enough if you have done some sewing.  You can see all of their books at their web site:  http://www.ottobredesign.com/
> 
> the shorts come from 3/2007.  I have made several items from that edition already, and there are a few more I will be trying.
> 
> These are also from the 3/2007 edition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7187 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7090 by tricialee22, on Flickr


Very cute! 


disneymomof1 said:


> Love everything that has been posted !!  Can't wait to see all the Disboutique Project Runway designs, sounds like fun, I just don't have the time this week.
> Spent 2 hours on the phone today with disney to upgrade to the free dining, went ahead and upgraded from POFQ to AKL for just a couple hundred more   My hubby will be happy because he is total deluxe snob, only wants to stay at a deluxe.


 Yay! for upgrades and free dining! 



aboveH20 said:


> I'm so naive.  I guess I should have known something was up in MN.  (Don't the license plates there say MN: Where Trouble Starts?)
> 
> So I was looking at Ginger's Book page (it's like Facebook, but for poeple who don't have a face).
> 
> She's wearing a t-shirt, that from appearances I'm guessing came from an upscale place like K-Mart or Target.  I _thought _ it implied that she and Dorrrine were BFFs.  In light of what's happened, I wonder if it refers to Ale and Gigi?
> 
> <------ I don't see a little yellow man kicking himself, so this guy will have to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I go wrong?
> 
> I should probably thank you in advance, because I know you'll all rush to post that it wasn't ME that did anything wrong, it's TV influences, the media, the internet, her friends, but certainly nothing I did or didn't do.
> 
> You guys are the best!!!


 



Mel0215 said:


> I spent yesterday listening to the news that Emily has stalled, and we're going to get rain! (We need it, so it's not so bad, as long as Fay doesn't happen again.) All the good stores parking lots were flooded, so that was no fun!
> I did manage to get some sewing done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I just hand appliqued the DCL logo, for our cruise next year! Hopefully it will fit future ds. (It was a good learning experience)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> Great job!
> 
> Front of a walker bag made for my grandma's birthday. (She has an ugly blue one now, she needed something with more style) I've come to the conclusion that it's so much easier to applique when it's just flat fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Back with sectioned pockets, and a larger top pocket.
> 
> Thanks for looking!!


 Very sweet! 



aboveH20 said:


> I wonder if I would get more done on
> 
> Disboutique Runway
> GKTW pillowcases
> Dorrrine's back to school clothes
> 
> if I did more sewing and less posting.
> 
> BUT, I_ had _to share this photo, taken just minutes after my last post, which was just minutes ago.
> 
> We live in a basic suburban neighborhood, but our house backs up to a forever wild area.  (No comments from D~ about forever wild!)
> 
> These little guys have been visiting for the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All together now, everyone say, "Awwwwwww."


Awwwwwwww! They are so cute! What if Ginger sees you taking pictures of them? Do you think she'll wonder if a pet is next...Might want to keep a close eye on her, she might act out again.


----------



## VBAndrea

mommyof2princesses said:


> All booked for our Jan/Feb trip!
> Jan29-Feb4 with Free Dining!  And I got all my ADR's we wanted!  Going to do the Hoop De doo revue!  YEAH!  So excited!  Just 178 days till we go!


Yay!  What are your other ADRs?



tricia said:


> Wanted to get my project runway outfit done last night, but my mom popped in at 5:30pm  "Hellooooo, whats for dinner?  Wanna go to the park for a concert?  Your father doesn't want too."  So, I fed her and then we went to the park for almost 3 hours to watch a concert and DS played in the water area.  Lots of fun, but meant I only got the fabric cut, not a single stitch done.


I worked on mine a bit today -- did a wee bit when dd was still sleeping so she wouldn't come bug me to sew another dog scarf or bookmark.  But then I had to mow the lawn and then I had to prune the weeping willow because I vowed I will never mow again with it hanging all over the grass.  Came in a dedirted and debugged myself and then worked some more on my project.  I am done for the day though -- ds has gymnastics to go to in a few minutes and then dh wants me to watch a movie with him tonight.  I was hoping to sew a bit more b/c I am a slow sewer, but I no longer work tomorrow so hopefully I can get a bit done then.  Good thing the deadline isn't until Monday night!



Mel0215 said:


> I spent yesterday listening to the news that Emily has stalled, and we're going to get rain! (We need it, so it's not so bad, as long as Fay doesn't happen again.) All the good stores parking lots were flooded, so that was no fun!
> I did manage to get some sewing done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I just hand appliqued the DCL logo, for our cruise next year! Hopefully it will fit future ds. (It was a good learning experience)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Front of a walker bag made for my grandma's birthday. (She has an ugly blue one now, she needed something with more style) I've come to the conclusion that it's so much easier to applique when it's just flat fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Back with sectioned pockets, and a larger top pocket.
> 
> Thanks for looking!!


Cute onesie and great walker bag for your grandmother -- I'm sure she will love it!



aboveH20 said:


> Hooray for an addition to my etsy shop.  That's bring the grand total to one.  I'm on a roll!
> 
> Sounds like your area is similar to mine.  Bocce ball, pickle ball and Bunco have fallen by the wayside and most seniors stay in their basements and drink.  Oh wait, I mean stay in their basements and sew pillowcases for GKTW.
> 
> When my son broke his leg four years ago it drove him crazy that eveyone he met wanted to tell him about the time they broke their leg.
> 
> So here's his story.
> 
> He'd just finished 18 months of intensive schooling about nucelar reactors, etc.  He was on a five week leave before being assigned to his first sub.  He drove from SC to NY in a big pickup truck pulling a huge U-Haul and arrived home safely.  Within 24 hours of being home he had broken his ankle.  Those Wheelies (sneakers with wheels) that kids wear looked like fun.  They're also dangerous.  He learned that the hard way.
> 
> He wasn't sure if he would be discharged from the Navy, but his five weeks leave was sure ruined.
> 
> I've never done the dining plan.  They're offering free dining when I had thought about going, but I'm just not sure about it.  I don't know if I'd rather have a room rate deal.


Grand total of one?  Did your castle pincushion already sell?  I knew that would be a winner!  I bet no one else offers one in his/her shop.

Try not to spill any of your adult beverages on the pillowcases you are making for GKTW.  

My dh went to nuke school too, only he wore regular shoes afterward and failed to break his leg.  He did have a BMW at one time though.

I would think a hotel deal would be better than free dining.  We paid for dining and it was not that expensive.  Cut down on your drinking a little and that will help you save up for it.





froggy33 said:


> You bet!  I don't really love halters either - and I know a lot of people don't like a lot of skin showing on little girls.  But this way the ties cover a lot and it has a pretty adjustable fit.  Here's a pic of my daughter wearing a dress I made the same way (has 3 rows of elastic instead of 4), so you can kind of see how it fits on a little girl instead of a form.


That dress is so pretty -- I think you posted it before but I was so mesmerized with the appliques on the skirt that I didn't even notice the one on the bodice -- stunning!


froggy33 said:


> I really had no ideas what-so-ever about this and then BAM! something came to me.  So I have zero time really but I'm going to give it a try!!


Oh no, you're entering?!  Makes me wonder if I should even finish mine now 



aboveH20 said:


> I wonder if I would get more done on
> 
> Disboutique Runway
> GKTW pillowcases
> Dorrrine's back to school clothes
> 
> if I did more sewing and less posting.
> 
> BUT, I_ had _to share this photo, taken just minutes after my last post, which was just minutes ago.
> 
> We live in a basic suburban neighborhood, but our house backs up to a forever wild area.  (No comments from D~ about forever wild!)
> 
> These little guys have been visiting for the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All together now, everyone say, "Awwwwwww."


Awwwwwwwww!!!  Just grab one of those little spotted ones, wrap it around Ginger, snap a quick photo and there is your Vintage Disney with dots!  Then sent the little baby back to it's mama.



JMD1979 said:


> Hey Everyone! Just dropping in to say that I didn't get lost! I have been following along just been too busy to post. Sorry about that! Everything posted looks amazing and I am still loving all this "Ginger" humor!  Honestly reading this board is the only thing that has been keeping me sane lately! It's Cheerleading season here which means it is bow making season for me! I don't care if I see the colors purple and Yellow Gold again for as long as I live!  On top of making 154 Cheerleading hair bows I am also coaching for my oldest DD's team. It's fun but a big commitment!   I'm down to just 22 bows left to make so hopefully I'll be checking in more regularly.
> 
> Jeana


EEEKS on the bows!  I detest making one bow let alone 154!!!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

aboveH20 said:


> I wonder if I would get more done on
> 
> Disboutique Runway
> GKTW pillowcases
> Dorrrine's back to school clothes
> 
> if I did more sewing and less posting.
> 
> BUT, I_ had _to share this photo, taken just minutes after my last post, which was just minutes ago.
> 
> We live in a basic suburban neighborhood, but our house backs up to a forever wild area.  (No comments from D~ about forever wild!)
> 
> These little guys have been visiting for the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All together now, everyone say, "Awwwwwww."


*beautiful!!!!! i take a lil curvy rad on the way to work each morning,very shady,and very populated,almost downtown , and as i went aorund the curve { thank goodness i go slowly here} there in front of me was th eprettiest doe...she just stopped and stared at me and i at her! she was amazing...she slowly walked across th estreet into the woods/someones back yard { a steep hill leading down } she walked on the side of the road as i drove ever so slowly..i was looking,digging for my camera and almost crying because it was a "moment' know what i mea...i didn't get a picture because she went downward as we went along but i will remember those eyes forever...
my grandchildren came out of their Church a few sundays ago and as Blaze said " Nanna when i looked back at the Church and the Cross there was a lil baby deer there,like Bambi"  eh was thrilled to see a fawn so close {also close to downtown} . I just gotta add thatwhen they started going to the Church when he was 5 he was so excited to tell me which on e it was " Nanna you know,it's the one with the BIG CROSS in front,you know the ONE  they hung JESUS on! " yep buddy that exact one! gotta love how thier headas and hearts work...
*


----------



## PrincessBoo

I'm trying to finish a dress so I can post my first project on here and I'm having trouble with making the casing on my neck and sleeve. Any pointers why it would be rolling up on me as I try and sew it? Does that even make sense?

I am a novice seamstress.


----------



## Mel0215

love to stitch said:


> The onesie is cute and the bag is very pretty. I've been watching Emily too and did a grocery store run this morning for "just in case" supplies. I have my grandkids with me this week because their parents are out of town so I wanted to make sure I had extra supplies for them.





aboveH20 said:


> I
> 
> What great projects.  The little onesie is so cute and your grandmother will enjoy the new walker bag, I'm sure.
> 
> 
> <-------- except much bigger





aboveH20 said:


> We live in a basic suburban neighborhood, but our house backs up to a forever wild area.  (No comments from D~ about forever wild!)
> 
> These little guys have been visiting for the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All together now, everyone say, "Awwwwwww."


Their so cute! Awwwwwww!



Granna4679 said:


> t-shirt!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on the hand applique.  How sweet of you to make something for your grandmother.  I bet she will love it.
> 
> 154 bows???  Yipes...and all the same color!!  Thats dedication!





Fruto76 said:


> too many images...had to post a part 2.
> 
> 
> Very cute!
> 
> Very sweet!





VBAndrea said:


> Yay!  What are your other ADRs?
> 
> Cute onesie and great walker bag for your grandmother -- I'm sure she will love it!
> 
> 
> EEEKS on the bows!  I detest making one bow let alone 154!!!



Thank you for the kind words about my projects! 
I couldn't imagine making that many bows... you're almost there!!


----------



## dianemom2

froggy33 said:


> You bet!  I don't really love halters either - and I know a lot of people don't like a lot of skin showing on little girls.  But this way the ties cover a lot and it has a pretty adjustable fit.  Here's a pic of my daughter wearing a dress I made the same way (has 3 rows of elastic instead of 4), so you can kind of see how it fits on a little girl instead of a form.


I think I saw that picture before.  I love the dress and the appliques are adorable!  I think halters frequently don't fit well on the little girls and end having big gaps in the back.  Your idea with the bow and the loops and the elastic really seems to solve that.  I think it is a very clever way to make the back better and more attractive at the same time!



aboveH20 said:


> BUT, I_ had _to share this photo, taken just minutes after my last post, which was just minutes ago.
> 
> We live in a basic suburban neighborhood, but our house backs up to a forever wild area.  (No comments from D~ about forever wild!)
> 
> These little guys have been visiting for the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All together now, everyone say, "Awwwwwww."



It looks like my backyard!  We also live in a suburban neighborhood but we live next to about 20 acres of open land (it was supposed to be houses until the market crashed) plus lots of parkland surrounds the neighborhood.  Anyhow, we've had up to 20 deer in our backyard at times.  However, our little, tiny, 6 pound dog just loves to chase them out of the yard!  And the funny thing is that they are afraid of her and run away!


----------



## dianemom2

In keeping with the deer pictures, today I finished the Bambi Vida.  Here are a few pictures:


----------



## aboveH20

mommy2mrb said:


> okay.......Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww love the little bambi's



Good job following directions. 



cogero said:


> They are adorable.
> 
> Thanks Cheryl my day is much better but the boy isn't home yet LOL.
> 
> Actually it is going well. I stitched up a pair of shorts and cut a skirt out.
> 
> Going to work on some shirts while the boy has speech later.



One day at a time, right?  Hope you got some sewing done.



JMD1979 said:


> Hey Everyone! Just dropping in to say that I didn't get lost! I have been following along just been too busy to post. Sorry about that! Everything posted looks amazing and I am still loving all this "Ginger" humor!  Honestly reading this board is the only thing that has been keeping me sane lately! It's Cheerleading season here which means it is bow making season for me! I don't care if I see the colors purple and Yellow Gold again for as long as I live!  On top of making 154 Cheerleading hair bows I am also coaching for my oldest DD's team. It's fun but a big commitment!   I'm down to just 22 bows left to make so hopefully I'll be checking in more regularly.
> 
> Jeana



That's a whole lot of bows.

Give me a J . . . . 

Give me an E . . .   . . . . .



Granna4679 said:


> Awwwwwwww.........
> 
> Cheryl - I just have to say that I log in to read your posts as often as I can...it always makes me laugh and brightens my day!!



Just doing my part to turns those frowns upside down. 



Blyssfull said:


> This looks like great inspirational Bambi for Vintage Disney Project Disboutique.
> 
> I've been watching and reading every day but I've been blessed with a wonderful summer sinus infection so I've felt pretty  but everything has just been so cute!
> 
> I can't wait to see what everyone does for the competition. I know everything is going to be awesome and I'm going to think "Why didn't I think of that". hehe.
> 
> First week of school here is almost done which means we're one week closer to September break and Disneyworld!



Poor Bambi, lost his mother before the first mouthful of popcorn even gets chewed. 

Yuck, sinus infections. 

I'm very curious to see what competition holds, as well.  I've spent WAY too much time on my blooper. 

September trip to WDW?  I've never been that time of year.  Enjoy. 



Fruto76 said:


> Awwwwwwww! They are so cute! What if Ginger sees you taking pictures of them? Do you think she'll wonder if a pet is next...Might want to keep a close eye on her, she might act out again.



A pet?   That's the last thing I need.  Back to the basement for Ginger.



VBAndrea said:


> Grand total of one?  Did your castle pincushion already sell?  I knew that would be a winner!  I bet no one else offers one in his/her shop.



Sometimes it's hard to get tone of voice over the computer.  Is that said with surprise or jealousy?



VBAndrea said:


> Try not to spill any of your adult beverages on the pillowcases you are making for GKTW.



Actually, if you read carefully, I was referring to *seniors*, not youthful *pre-seniors*.




VBAndrea said:


> My dh went to nuke school too, only he wore regular shoes afterward and failed to break his leg.  He did have a BMW at one time though.



Where did he go to nuke school?



VBAndrea said:


> I would think a hotel deal would be better than free dining.  We paid for dining and it was not that expensive.  Cut down on your drinking a little and that will help you save up for it.



That's basically my thinking, with the possible exception of the cutting down on drinking part.



VBAndrea said:


> Awwwwwwwww!!!  Just grab one of those little spotted ones, wrap it around Ginger, snap a quick photo and there is your Vintage Disney with dots!  Then sent the little baby back to it's mama.



Let's see, I've already gone through Plans A through Z and AA through JJ, so that seems like a plausible Plan KK.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *beautiful!!!!! i take a lil curvy rad on the way to work each morning,very shady,and very populated,almost downtown , and as i went aorund the curve { thank goodness i go slowly here} there in front of me was th eprettiest doe...she just stopped and stared at me and i at her! she was amazing...she slowly walked across th estreet into the woods/someones back yard { a steep hill leading down } she walked on the side of the road as i drove ever so slowly..i was looking,digging for my camera and almost crying because it was a "moment' know what i mea...i didn't get a picture because she went downward as we went along but i will remember those eyes forever...
> my grandchildren came out of their Church a few sundays ago and as Blaze said " Nanna when i looked back at the Church and the Cross there was a lil baby deer there,like Bambi"  eh was thrilled to see a fawn so close {also close to downtown} . I just gotta add thatwhen they started going to the Church when he was 5 he was so excited to tell me which on e it was " Nanna you know,it's the one with the BIG CROSS in front,you know the ONE  they hung JESUS on! " yep buddy that exact one! gotta love how thier headas and hearts work...
> *



What a sweet story about your grandson.



PrincessBoo said:


> I'm trying to finish a dress so I can post my first project on here and I'm having trouble with making the casing on my neck and sleeve. Any pointers why it would be rolling up on me as I try and sew it? Does that even make sense?
> 
> I am a novice seamstress.



I'm not sure why it would roll up.  Have you ironed it?



dianemom2 said:


> It looks like my backyard!  We also live in a suburban neighborhood but we live next to about 20 acres of open land (it was supposed to be houses until the market crashed) plus lots of parkland surrounds the neighborhood.  Anyhow, we've had up to 20 deer in our backyard at times.  However, our little, tiny, 6 pound dog just loves to chase them out of the yard!  And the funny thing is that they are afraid of her and run away!



The area behind us has a stream and a rather steep ravine so I'm guessing the builder deeded it to the town as it wouldn't make very good building lots.  I think the most deer we've had at one time is eight.  We have one lone bunny rabbit.  With their reproduction reputation you'd think there would be zillions.



dianemom2 said:


> In keeping with the deer pictures, today I finished the Bambi Vida.  Here are a few pictures:



Wow.  Can't thumbnail them.  Absolutely beautiful.  I love the detail in the Bambi applique.  It took some skill to cut such tiny pieces of fabric.


----------



## 2girlsmommy

I for some reason can not log onto the big give forums!    But here is my pillowcase for Brooke, that I swear almost killed me!  My embroidery machine just kept throwing a fit and I almost threw it!  But, instead I decided after a week of begging and pleading with it, that I would just say a prayer over it!  Yes ladies, I prayed over my machine and I can only share that with you because I think most others would think I was a nut!  But, God answered this prayer, showed me that there some knicks on my bobbin shuttle  (which I had already checked like 3 times), I sanded them down and it started working again!  I made one for Avery too, it doesn't have the fancy bubble letters...because I was afraid I wouldn't finish in time!  Thanks for letting me share!
Erica<-----who doesn't post very much, but loves lurking and living vicariously through you guys!!!


----------



## miprender

Finally caught up with everything posted from 7/20 and on. 

Way too much to quote but everything is just amazing.


So here are some pics from our trip. I have more but they are on the Photopass CD that I have to order. 











[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## mphalens

I THINK I've looked at everything, but then I see some things quoted that I don't remember seeing originally, so 

I spent a good chunk of the day working on a birthday present for Savannah.  I've had this project in my head for a while now and it's not what I had pictured, but DH says it's really cute (and I'm out of time, so it's going to have to do) . . .

So, here they are - Decoupaged Princess Jean Capris -
The Front:





The Back:





And with the T-shirt I still need a DISign for:





So, opinions please:
Should I applique something to the T-shirt (and if so, what?) or should I find a DISign and do an Iron-On design?  Or should I do nothing on the shirt?

These jeans were BY FAR the hardest I've done yet.  Finn's Dinosaur Jeans and his Disney Jeans were NOTHING compared to these and I don't know why!!!


----------



## mphalens

miprender said:


> Finally caught up with everything posted from 7/20 and on.
> 
> Way too much to quote but everything is just amazing.
> 
> 
> So here are some pics from our trip. I have more but they are on the Photopass CD that I have to order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




WOW!!!  Outfits look fabulous and I cannot get over how many characters you saw that I've NEVER seen in the parks!!!!  SO COOL!!!!


----------



## princesskayla

VBAndrea said:


> I also am working on Disbout Runway and am not happy with my project.  Envisioning it, it seemed so much nicer.  I am hoping it comes together once I start sewing, but I am skeptical.  I *HATE* the no applique rule!!!!  I have a perfect applique and Whhhhaaaaaaa!!!!  I can't use it!  Not that I'm complaining of course.....



You know - all of my ideas include an applique as well. I am gonna take a picture first - then add an embroidery design,.



VBAndrea said:


> PROJECT DISBOUT RUNWAY QUESTION
> When submitting photos do we submit just one photo or is appropriate to submit more than one -- say front and back of an item/outfit or additional pics to show accessories?  Do you want a brief writeup on the outfit and the inspiration so voters know how the project ties to the theme of Vintage Disney?  And no, I am not ready to submit photos yet!  Far from it!


 
You can submit as many pictures as you want!



DMGeurts said:


> I am trying to figure out a way that my swap outfit I am making for another board can tie into the *Runway project* - since that's the only thing I've managed to work on this week.    There are dots on it - but they are pretty vague - how dotty does it have to be????
> 
> D~



As long as there are some dots - it will work! 



aboveH20 said:


> Would you go back and check to see if there's a Week 9 blooperfest?  I may have a few contributions to that one.
> 
> I've already spent more time on it that I should.   I keep thinking I should be making some pillowcases for GKTW -- I have the fabric.
> 
> Any idea what the criteria for judging is?  Is it just what's your favorite dot piece, or something like 20% use of dots, 20% skillful sewing execution, 40% creativity, 90% use of a ginger ale bottle?
> 
> I only want to redo my topstitching so many times if it's just "which one's your favorite?"



Judging is just going to be a poll - one vote per person. However, I am sure that use of ginger ale bottle should get extra points! And a blooperfest - Might not be a bad idea.


----------



## DMGeurts

froggy33 said:


> You bet!  I don't really love halters either - and I know a lot of people don't like a lot of skin showing on little girls.  But this way the ties cover a lot and it has a pretty adjustable fit.  Here's a pic of my daughter wearing a dress I made the same way (has 3 rows of elastic instead of 4), so you can kind of see how it fits on a little girl instead of a form.



I remember seeing this dress once before - and ever since - I've been looking for this fabric (I really don't know why, since my girls would never wear it)...  I love, love, love it and your dd is adorable!  



aboveH20 said:


> I wonder if I would get more done if I did more sewing and less posting.


I think this is the real problem Cheryl...



aboveH20 said:


> We live in a basic suburban neighborhood, but our house backs up to a forever wild area.  (No comments from D~ about forever wild!)



I really didn't have any comments about it, until you said something, now I have lots of comments - but I will be nice and refrain...



aboveH20 said:


> These little guys have been visiting for the summer.



Oh, they are adorable.  We have pleanty of deer around us - but we live in this little portion of MN where there isn't a lot of water resources nearby - so they just never wander into our yard...  Kind of makes me sad, because they are gorgeous creatures.



JMD1979 said:


> Hey Everyone! Just dropping in to say that I didn't get lost! I have been following along just been too busy to post. Sorry about that! Everything posted looks amazing and I am still loving all this "Ginger" humor!  Honestly reading this board is the only thing that has been keeping me sane lately! It's Cheerleading season here which means it is bow making season for me! I don't care if I see the colors purple and Yellow Gold again for as long as I live!  On top of making 154 Cheerleading hair bows I am also coaching for my oldest DD's team. It's fun but a big commitment!   I'm down to just 22 bows left to make so hopefully I'll be checking in more regularly.
> 
> Jeana



Holy cow on the bows...  I don't think I could do that many... after about 4, I'd be sick of it and have to throw in the towel.  I bet they look awesome!



dianemom2 said:


> In keeping with the deer pictures, today I finished the Bambi Vida.  Here are a few pictures:



This is adorable - I just love the applique and the fabrics you chose!  



miprender said:


> Finally caught up with everything posted from 7/20 and on.
> 
> Way too much to quote but everything is just amazing.
> 
> 
> So here are some pics from our trip. I have more but they are on the Photopass CD that I have to order.



WOW!!  First - thanks for posting pictures - they are all amazing!  Now, I just have to say that I love how your entire family coordinated, all the outfits really look put together, and even you and DH got in on the fun!  It looks like you had an amazing trip!



mphalens said:


> So, here they are - Decoupaged Princess Jean Capris -
> The Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the T-shirt I still need a DISign for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, opinions please:
> Should I applique something to the T-shirt (and if so, what?) or should I find a DISign and do an Iron-On design?  Or should I do nothing on the shirt?
> 
> These jeans were BY FAR the hardest I've done yet.  Finn's Dinosaur Jeans and his Disney Jeans were NOTHING compared to these and I don't know why!!!



These turned out really cute.  I would have to say that the first Woody capris I did like this were really hard too... but when I made the ones that I sold, I backed the pieces of fabric with a lightwieght double sided stabilizer (the one used for applique)and it worked like a charm, it allowed me to fuse the pieces to the jeans with out them moving around, and it kept my edges looking nice while I was attaching them.  I also did all of it with my "jeans" laying flat.  So, I am not sure if that would help you at all.  I am not sure what to do with the shirt...  Maybe just sew a cute ribbon across the chest?  That way it won't detract from the cuteness of the capris.

The girls and I had a great day at the amusement park/MOA.  We have season passes, so we go quite a bit...  we just _knew_ it would be a rough day when we were driving in and saw hundreds of school busses parked there...  So, we got into the park at park opening,  10am sharp (it was super hot out), the girls rode the rides they wanted to ride and we were walking back out to the car at 10:37 - LOL - the highlight of their morning was that I paid for refills on their slushie cups.    I will just say that my girls are spoiled and are used to having no lines at the amusment park.

Then we went back to my BFF's house, I had a nice little nap while she took her dd to an appt.  Then we headed to the MOA.  Much less busy there.  We found some pretty good deals - school shopping this early.  I found my oldest dd a nice pair of Nikes on clearance for $28 - gma and gpa had already bought her tennis shoes for bts last weekend, but for that cheap, I had to get her a second pair.  Then we went to all of their favorite stores...  American Eagle, Aeropostale, Hollister, Gilly Hicks....  We got a couple of great deals at Aero - but we spent most of our $$ at Gilly Hicks - I will admit that it's our favorite store.  I don't know why, but their clothes are adorable and reasonably priced on sale - they wash really nice - and I will admit that I got youngest dd a cute skirt so I can Case it.  LOL  So, I am done bts shopping (just need socks) and it feels good.  

Unfortunately, I have to work today...

D~


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

PrincessBoo said:


> I'm trying to finish a dress so I can post my first project on here and I'm having trouble with making the casing on my neck and sleeve. Any pointers why it would be rolling up on me as I try and sew it? Does that even make sense?
> 
> I am a novice seamstress.


*not sure if i will be much help but i have started using spray starch when i am ironing down my casings,/hems. sometimes if i iron it good enough i canget by with not having to pin it,but sometimes starch and lots of pins an help.I can't wait to see your outfit! I am a newbie too,sorta i started learning to sew almostt a year ago.finally got brave enough to share here a few mos. ago...this is the best place to share and learn and get inspriation! welcome!*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

miprender said:


> Finally caught up with everything posted from 7/20 and on.
> 
> Way too much to quote but everything is just amazing.
> 
> 
> So here are some pics from our trip. I have more but they are on the Photopass CD that I have to order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


*EVERYTHING is WONDERFUL! so much work and love went into all that!!! I love the Steamboat Willie...onei i owuld like to do soemthingw ith him for g'babies when they go again,the black & white seems to be a good choice for them since they will be older... *


----------



## cogero

dianemom2 said:


> In keeping with the deer pictures, today I finished the Bambi Vida.  Here are a few pictures:



This is absolutely stunning. Makes me want to try a vida.



2girlsmommy said:


> :



So cute.



miprender said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I love all your items so very cute. Love seeing the items in action.



mphalens said:


> I THINK I've looked at everything, but then I see some things quoted that I don't remember seeing originally, so
> 
> I spent a good chunk of the day working on a birthday present for Savannah.  I've had this project in my head for a while now and it's not what I had pictured, but DH says it's really cute (and I'm out of time, so it's going to have to do) . . .
> 
> So, here they are - Decoupaged Princess Jean Capris -
> The Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the T-shirt I still need a DISign for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, opinions please:
> Should I applique something to the T-shirt (and if so, what?) or should I find a DISign and do an Iron-On design?  Or should I do nothing on the shirt?
> 
> These jeans were BY FAR the hardest I've done yet.  Finn's Dinosaur Jeans and his Disney Jeans were NOTHING compared to these and I don't know why!!!



I think I might do a princess iron on with as many princesses I could find on it. Love those jeans


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

mphalens said:


> I THINK I've looked at everything, but then I see some things quoted that I don't remember seeing originally, so
> 
> I spent a good chunk of the day working on a birthday present for Savannah.  I've had this project in my head for a while now and it's not what I had pictured, but DH says it's really cute (and I'm out of time, so it's going to have to do) . . .
> 
> So, here they are - Decoupaged Princess Jean Capris -
> The Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the T-shirt I still need a DISign for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, opinions please:
> Should I applique something to the T-shirt (and if so, what?) or should I find a DISign and do an Iron-On design?  Or should I do nothing on the shirt?
> 
> These jeans were BY FAR the hardest I've done yet.  Finn's Dinosaur Jeans and his Disney Jeans were NOTHING compared to these and I don't know why!!!


*love those jeans!!!! for the tee i'd add the ribbon fromthe bottom of the jeans across the tee,then use one of the lil kalidascope [sp*] pinwheel things formt he jeans and try to gather it or something so it's like a flwoer and use a cute button to sew in the middle to attache on the left side of the tee on the ribbon...not really clear but that'd be my idea...
*


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> In keeping with the deer pictures, today I finished the Bambi Vida.  Here are a few pictures:


That is awesome -- I have yet to buy the Bambi fabric but I really should pick some up just to have on hand.  The applique is fabulous!  And I see dots on there -- Are you going to edit out the applique and use this for Disbout Project Runway -- it would be perfect!



aboveH20 said:


> Sometimes it's hard to get tone of voice over the computer.  Is that said with surprise or jealousy?
> 
> Where did he go to nuke school?


Pure jealousy of course.  

SC.  He was carriers though.  He is no longer in the nuke program as of last year -- we sure miss the bonus but he sure doesn't miss the nuke crap.  He has one more year to retire!!!  Well, he could retire now but he's waiting on high three.  And then with the economy as such he may end up staying in a bit longer.  We shall see.  All current job opportunities seem to lie in the DC area and the pay is not high enough to compensate for cost of living there.  He really hasn't researched outside jobs enough though.  He just currently gets a fair amount of contact with contractors in the DC area.  



2girlsmommy said:


> I for some reason can not log onto the big give forums!  But here is my pillowcase for Brooke, that I swear almost killed me!  My embroidery machine just kept throwing a fit and I almost threw it!  But, instead I decided after a week of begging and pleading with it, that I would just say a prayer over it!  Yes ladies, I prayed over my machine and I can only share that with you because I think most others would think I was a nut!  But, God answered this prayer, showed me that there some knicks on my bobbin shuttle  (which I had already checked like 3 times), I sanded them down and it started working again!  I made one for Avery too, it doesn't have the fancy bubble letters...because I was afraid I wouldn't finish in time!  Thanks for letting me share!
> Erica<-----who doesn't post very much, but loves lurking and living vicariously through you guys!!!


Cute!  I'm sorry your machine was uncooperative, but now that it behaved the bubble letters look great and are perfect with Ariel!



miprender said:


> Finally caught up with everything posted from 7/20 and on.
> 
> Way too much to quote but everything is just amazing.
> 
> 
> So here are some pics from our trip. I have more but they are on the Photopass CD that I have to order.


OUTSTANDING!!!!  I love everything -- you did such an amazing job!  I think the Chip and Dale fabric was well worth it.  The Vida looks really good on your dd too -- things look so much better modeled.  You have some great family photos too!

I wish the kids had on their Peter Pan outfits for the pic with him!  I had the same issue with Chip and Dale.  We ran into Chip and Dale three times but I kept telling dd that we had to wait to see them for when they wore their Chip and Dale shirts.  So the night they wore C&D they were no where to be found.  We even asked cm's.



mphalens said:


> I THINK I've looked at everything, but then I see some things quoted that I don't remember seeing originally, so
> 
> I spent a good chunk of the day working on a birthday present for Savannah.  I've had this project in my head for a while now and it's not what I had pictured, but DH says it's really cute (and I'm out of time, so it's going to have to do) . . .
> 
> So, here they are - Decoupaged Princess Jean Capris -
> The Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the T-shirt I still need a DISign for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, opinions please:
> Should I applique something to the T-shirt (and if so, what?) or should I find a DISign and do an Iron-On design?  Or should I do nothing on the shirt?
> 
> These jeans were BY FAR the hardest I've done yet.  Finn's Dinosaur Jeans and his Disney Jeans were NOTHING compared to these and I don't know why!!!


Definitely very cute!  She will love them!  I would either do a hand applique on the shirt or perhaps decorate it a wee bit with a bow or two maybe in the princess ribbon you used on the pants hem???  I think an iron on design would not live up to the quality of the jeans if that makes sense -- the jeans are so fabulous and boutiquish.


----------



## NiniMorris

"The area behind us has a stream and a rather steep ravine so I'm guessing the builder deeded it to the town as it wouldn't make very good building lots. I think the most deer we've had at one time is eight. We have one lone bunny rabbit. With their reproduction reputation you'd think there would be zillions."



Cheryl, I think we have found the answer to what happened to Ginger and the twins...

It takes TWO bunnies before you can have a zillion bunnies!  As a responsible parent, you should have explained all this to her.


Nini


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*I'm about 1/2 way done with my project,had a mishap along the way I sewed the $*&^*%$#^& on backward! so had to redo it  so tonight or in the morning i gotta finish the (&^%$$^* and add it to the %^&(^^&* ...then put the %*^&* in the *^%&^&  and then i can send n the pic! before i go spend the rest of the weekend with my mil  while sil who lives with her takes her dgs back to Fla. for school to start...
   I can't wiat to see what everyone does withthe runway challange...oh yeah i also gotta sew on 2 &*%*%^%^...*


----------



## RMAMom

mphalens said:


> I THINK I've looked at everything, but then I see some things quoted that I don't remember seeing originally, so
> 
> I spent a good chunk of the day working on a birthday present for Savannah.  I've had this project in my head for a while now and it's not what I had pictured, but DH says it's really cute (and I'm out of time, so it's going to have to do) . . .
> 
> So, here they are - Decoupaged Princess Jean Capris -
> The Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the T-shirt I still need a DISign for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, opinions please:
> Should I applique something to the T-shirt (and if so, what?) or should I find a DISign and do an Iron-On design?  Or should I do nothing on the shirt?
> 
> These jeans were BY FAR the hardest I've done yet.  Finn's Dinosaur Jeans and his Disney Jeans were NOTHING compared to these and I don't know why!!!



WOW! Love the jeans! For the shirt I would embroider the word Princess
or maybe a princess phrase like Mirror Mirror on the Wall or When you wish upon a star. Something like that


----------



## dianemom2

DMGeurts said:


> Then we went back to my BFF's house, I had a nice little nap while she took her dd to an appt.  Then we headed to the MOA.  Much less busy there.  We found some pretty good deals - school shopping this early.  I found my oldest dd a nice pair of Nikes on clearance for $28 - gma and gpa had already bought her tennis shoes for bts last weekend, but for that cheap, I had to get her a second pair.  Then we went to all of their favorite stores...  American Eagle, Aeropostale, Hollister, Gilly Hicks....  We got a couple of great deals at Aero - but we spent most of our $$ at Gilly Hicks - I will admit that it's our favorite store.  I don't know why, but their clothes are adorable and reasonably priced on sale - they wash really nice - and I will admit that I got youngest dd a cute skirt so I can Case it.  LOL  So, I am done bts shopping (just need socks) and it feels good.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have to work today...
> 
> D~


We don't have Gilly Hicks here. It sounds like a great store.  Shopping with my 12 year old has been very hard lately.  She is tiny and she can fit into the Xsmall tops at Aeoro and some of the other places but is just growing into the size 0 bottoms.  She gets very frustrated.  I got my girls their back to school sneakers before they left for camp.  I was lucky and found Nikes on clearance.  One pair was only $20!




cogero said:


> This is absolutely stunning. Makes me want to try a vida.
> 
> 
> I think I might do a princess iron on with as many princesses I could find on it. Love those jeans



Thanks!  The vida wasn't hard at all.  I have an idea for another one so maybe next week I will do some cutting.



VBAndrea said:


> That is awesome -- I have yet to buy the Bambi fabric but I really should pick some up just to have on hand.  The applique is fabulous!  And I see dots on there -- Are you going to edit out the applique and use this for Disbout Project Runway -- it would be perfect!
> 
> 
> SC.  He was carriers though.  He is no longer in the nuke program as of last year -- we sure miss the bonus but he sure doesn't miss the nuke crap.  He has one more year to retire!!!  Well, he could retire now but he's waiting on high three.  And then with the economy as such he may end up staying in a bit longer.  We shall see.  All current job opportunities seem to lie in the DC area and the pay is not high enough to compensate for cost of living there.  He really hasn't researched outside jobs enough though.  He just currently gets a fair amount of contact with contractors in the DC area.



I didn't think of editing out the Bambi applique to submit it to the Project runway.  That's a good idea.  Do you think it is dotty enough?  There aren't any true polka dots.

We live in the DC suburbs.  It is definitely more expensive to live here.  The cost of housing is what does it.  Even though house prices have come down, they are still pretty expensive.  I do have to say that we enjoy living here though.


----------



## hivemama

squirrel said:


> I'm trying to finish off started projects this weekend.
> 
> What do you think of the added white part to the shirt I made?  I think I've made it as high as I can.  Any ideas?  It's not sewn in yet.



That is SO cute! I like the white under it. It's fun to see some adult Disney inspired clothes!


----------



## tricia

dianemom2 said:


> In keeping with the deer pictures, today I finished the Bambi Vida.  Here are a few pictures:



Very pretty.  I love the Vida.



2girlsmommy said:


> I for some reason can not log onto the big give forums!    But here is my pillowcase for Brooke, that I swear almost killed me!  My embroidery machine just kept throwing a fit and I almost threw it!  But, instead I decided after a week of begging and pleading with it, that I would just say a prayer over it!  Yes ladies, I prayed over my machine and I can only share that with you because I think most others would think I was a nut!  But, God answered this prayer, showed me that there some knicks on my bobbin shuttle  (which I had already checked like 3 times), I sanded them down and it started working again!  I made one for Avery too, it doesn't have the fancy bubble letters...because I was afraid I wouldn't finish in time!  Thanks for letting me share!
> Erica<-----who doesn't post very much, but loves lurking and living vicariously through you guys!!!



Glad your machine finally worked for you, cause the bubble letters are awesome.



miprender said:


> Finally caught up with everything posted from 7/20 and on.
> 
> Way too much to quote but everything is just amazing.
> 
> 
> So here are some pics from our trip. I have more but they are on the Photopass CD that I have to order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



everything is Great.   Love that your DH played along too.  Mine would, but I'm not so sure my kids still would, cause they are 10 and 14 now.



mphalens said:


> I THINK I've looked at everything, but then I see some things quoted that I don't remember seeing originally, so
> 
> I spent a good chunk of the day working on a birthday present for Savannah.  I've had this project in my head for a while now and it's not what I had pictured, but DH says it's really cute (and I'm out of time, so it's going to have to do) . . .
> 
> So, here they are - Decoupaged Princess Jean Capris -
> The Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, opinions please:
> Should I applique something to the T-shirt (and if so, what?) or should I find a DISign and do an Iron-On design?  Or should I do nothing on the shirt?
> 
> These jeans were BY FAR the hardest I've done yet.  Finn's Dinosaur Jeans and his Disney Jeans were NOTHING compared to these and I don't know why!!!



Awesome job.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I'm about 1/2 way done with my project,had a mishap along the way I sewed the $*&^*%$#^& on backward! so had to redo it  so tonight or in the morning i gotta finish the (&^%$$^* and add it to the %^&(^^&* ...then put the %*^&* in the *^%&^&  and then i can send n the pic! before i go spend the rest of the weekend with my mil  while sil who lives with her takes her dgs back to Fla. for school to start...
> I can't wiat to see what everyone does withthe runway challange...oh yeah i also gotta sew on 2 &*%*%^%^...*



I had !@#$@ issues with my project runway last night too.  I did get it finished but not before ripping it cause I put the &^%^$ snap in the wrong way.


----------



## cogero

Just have to share. I finished all the boy childs outfits for our trip. Now I have 6 more to finish for the girl. Hoping I can make a serious dent in that this weekend along with my Project Runway item that is dancing in my head.


----------



## Granna4679

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *beautiful!!!!! i take a lil curvy rad on the way to work each morning,very shady,and very populated,almost downtown , and as i went aorund the curve { thank goodness i go slowly here} there in front of me was th eprettiest doe...she just stopped and stared at me and i at her! she was amazing...she slowly walked across th estreet into the woods/someones back yard { a steep hill leading down } she walked on the side of the road as i drove ever so slowly..i was looking,digging for my camera and almost crying because it was a "moment' know what i mea...i didn't get a picture because she went downward as we went along but i will remember those eyes forever...
> my grandchildren came out of their Church a few sundays ago and as Blaze said " Nanna when i looked back at the Church and the Cross there was a lil baby deer there,like Bambi"  eh was thrilled to see a fawn so close {also close to downtown} . I just gotta add thatwhen they started going to the Church when he was 5 he was so excited to tell me which on e it was " Nanna you know,it's the one with the BIG CROSS in front,you know the ONE  they hung JESUS on! " yep buddy that exact one! gotta love how thier headas and hearts work...
> *



What a sweet story about your grandson.

While we are talking about grandkids (and btw...aren't they wonderful?)..
my DD walked in and over heard this conversation between my DGDs yesterday.  DD6 said to DD3 "Don't worry about dying Wendy...its just like when you go to sleep in mommy's bed, and you wake up in yours. One minute you sleep, and the next minute you are in Heaven...just like that!" 



dianemom2 said:


> In keeping with the deer pictures, today I finished the Bambi Vida.  Here are a few pictures:



This is such a sweet dress.  I love the applique.  I have that fabric too.  One of the many I am hoarding and can't make myself cut 




2girlsmommy said:


> I for some reason can not log onto the big give forums!    But here is my pillowcase for Brooke, that I swear almost killed me!  My embroidery machine just kept throwing a fit and I almost threw it!  But, instead I decided after a week of begging and pleading with it, that I would just say a prayer over it!  Yes ladies, I prayed over my machine and I can only share that with you because I think most others would think I was a nut!  But, God answered this prayer, showed me that there some knicks on my bobbin shuttle  (which I had already checked like 3 times), I sanded them down and it started working again!  I made one for Avery too, it doesn't have the fancy bubble letters...because I was afraid I wouldn't finish in time!  Thanks for letting me share!
> Erica<-----who doesn't post very much, but loves lurking and living vicariously through you guys!!!



What a cute pillowcase!



miprender said:


> Finally caught up with everything posted from 7/20 and on.
> 
> Way too much to quote but everything is just amazing.
> 
> 
> So here are some pics from our trip. I have more but they are on the Photopass CD that I have to order.



Wow...precious pictures!!  I absolutely love them all.  You got fantastic pictures...who needs photpass??  Not sure I grabbed the right pictures but I love the chip and dale outfits and their mathing steamboat willie pictures are sooooo cute!!  Those are my favorites but you did a fantastic job on all of them.  Love how you and hubby match everything as well.

ETA:  Ok...I see I didn't get the 2nd picture correctly but they are all so cute, it doesn't matter.



mphalens said:


> I THINK I've looked at everything, but then I see some things quoted that I don't remember seeing originally, so
> 
> I spent a good chunk of the day working on a birthday present for Savannah.  I've had this project in my head for a while now and it's not what I had pictured, but DH says it's really cute (and I'm out of time, so it's going to have to do) . . .
> 
> So, here they are - Decoupaged Princess Jean Capris -
> The Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, opinions please:
> Should I applique something to the T-shirt (and if so, what?) or should I find a DISign and do an Iron-On design?  Or should I do nothing on the shirt?
> 
> These jeans were BY FAR the hardest I've done yet.  Finn's Dinosaur Jeans and his Disney Jeans were NOTHING compared to these and I don't know why!!!



As soon as I saw them (and knowing it was for Savannah), I thought the shirt should say "Dreams Do come true!"  I love the decoupage idea with all the disney fabrics.  



DMGeurts said:


> The girls and I had a great day at the amusement park/MOA.  We have season passes, so we go quite a bit...  we just _knew_ it would be a rough day when we were driving in and saw hundreds of school busses parked there...  So, we got into the park at park opening,  10am sharp (it was super hot out), the girls rode the rides they wanted to ride and we were walking back out to the car at 10:37 - LOL - the highlight of their morning was that I paid for refills on their slushie cups.    I will just say that my girls are spoiled and are used to having no lines at the amusment park.
> 
> Then we went back to my BFF's house, I had a nice little nap while she took her dd to an appt.  Then we headed to the MOA.  Much less busy there.  We found some pretty good deals - school shopping this early.  I found my oldest dd a nice pair of Nikes on clearance for $28 - gma and gpa had already bought her tennis shoes for bts last weekend, but for that cheap, I had to get her a second pair.  Then we went to all of their favorite stores...  American Eagle, Aeropostale, Hollister, Gilly Hicks....  We got a couple of great deals at Aero - but we spent most of our $$ at Gilly Hicks - I will admit that it's our favorite store.  I don't know why, but their clothes are adorable and reasonably priced on sale - they wash really nice - and I will admit that I got youngest dd a cute skirt so I can Case it.  LOL  So, I am done bts shopping (just need socks) and it feels good.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have to work today...
> 
> D~



Sounds like a great day.  I would love to go to MOA some day!!  

I finished another outfit for a customer.  Started out with the Stripwork jumper but then made up my own skirt for the top.  
Then made easy fit capris and added a ruffle.  






We are heading to Dallas this weekend (temps are 107-108 for the weekend ...yipes) to go to the American Girl Store there and we will have lunch at the AG Bistro.  Looking forward to a great weekend.


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> I didn't think of editing out the Bambi applique to submit it to the Project runway.  That's a good idea.  Do you think it is dotty enough?  There aren't any true polka dots.
> 
> We live in the DC suburbs.  It is definitely more expensive to live here.  The cost of housing is what does it.  Even though house prices have come down, they are still pretty expensive.  I do have to say that we enjoy living here though.


I don't think it has to be polka dots -- any ol' dots should do!  I seriously thought about appliqueing my outfit and editing it out!  I became creative though and played by the rules.

Housing and school would do us in -- we send our kids to private school.  I know in RI the Montessori school costs more than twice what we pay here, and while I haven't looked at any northern VA schools, I imagine it would be similar to RI if not more!



Granna4679 said:


> While we are talking about grandkids (and btw...aren't they wonderful?)..
> my DD walked in and over heard this conversation between my DGDs yesterday.  DD6 said to DD3 "Don't worry about dying Wendy...its just like when you go to sleep in mommy's bed, and you wake up in yours. One minute you sleep, and the next minute you are in Heaven...just like that!"
> 
> I finished another outfit for a customer.  Started out with the Stripwork jumper but then made up my own skirt for the top.
> Then made easy fit capris and added a ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are heading to Dallas this weekend (temps are 107-108 for the weekend ...yipes) to go to the American Girl Store there and we will have lunch at the AG Bistro.  Looking forward to a great weekend.


Your GD's conversation is bringing tears to my eyes.  That is sooooooo sweet.  And when I say it brings tears to my eyes I really mean it -- I am very honestly teary eyed right now.

Ok, tissue helped so I can finish my post.  I love the dress.  I've had something like that in mind for my dd forever.  I figure I could do it the way the Portrait Peasant is done only make the layers longer and a bit more full -- is that how you did yours?  I almost tried experimenting with that for our Project Runway creation, but I did (am doing) something else instead.

Have fun at the AG store.   Hopefully your humidity is not as bad where you are as it is here -- that can make all the difference in the world.  Take pics at the Bistro!


----------



## Granna4679

VBAndrea said:


> I don't think it has to be polka dots -- any ol' dots should do!  I seriously thought about appliqueing my outfit and editing it out!  I became creative though and played by the rules.
> 
> Housing and school would do us in -- we send our kids to private school.  I know in RI the Montessori school costs more than twice what we pay here, and while I haven't looked at any northern VA schools, I imagine it would be similar to RI if not more!
> 
> 
> Your GD's conversation is bringing tears to my eyes.  That is sooooooo sweet.  And when I say it brings tears to my eyes I really mean it -- I am very honestly teary eyed right now.
> 
> Ok, tissue helped so I can finish my post.  I love the dress.  I've had something like that in mind for my dd forever.  I figure I could do it the way the Portrait Peasant is done only make the layers longer and a bit more full -- is that how you did yours?  I almost tried experimenting with that for our Project Runway creation, but I did (am doing) something else instead.
> 
> Have fun at the AG store.   Hopefully your humidity is not as bad where you are as it is here -- that can make all the difference in the world.  Take pics at the Bistro!



Thanks Andrea - sorry to make you tear up today...it did me too!  Sometimes God speaks right through those little ones, doesn't he??

For the skirt,I made a tube base for the skirt and added a ruffle (like you would for a simply sweet).  Then I just started at bottom, measured up about 3 inches, hemmed my ruffle and added it, same for next one up.  Then the top ruffle I added to the tube base before gathering it and stitched all layers together to the bodice...does that make sense??  I wanted the ruffle to be losse and not have to be seamed on the sides so this is the way I thought it would work out best.


----------



## froggy33

VBAndrea said:


> That dress is so pretty -- I think you posted it before but I was so mesmerized with the appliques on the skirt that I didn't even notice the one on the bodice -- stunning!
> 
> Oh no, you're entering?!  Makes me wonder if I should even finish mine now



Thanks!

And Ha! You should totally finish...we're all totally amazing on here!  But I do understand how you feel about the no applique!  Although it makes making the dress much faster!  I started cutting and piecing mine together last night and all I have to do is sew the skirt on!!



dianemom2 said:


> I think I saw that picture before.  I love the dress and the appliques are adorable!  I think halters frequently don't fit well on the little girls and end having big gaps in the back.  Your idea with the bow and the loops and the elastic really seems to solve that.  I think it is a very clever way to make the back better and more attractive at the same time!



Thanks!  I have posted it before.  I am really liking the style and plan on using it on a couple of my daughters customs.  I love the simply sweet jumper too, but I like how this is more fitted.



dianemom2 said:


> In keeping with the deer pictures, today I finished the Bambi Vida.  Here are a few pictures:



Too cute! 



DMGeurts said:


> I remember seeing this dress once before - and ever since - I've been looking for this fabric (I really don't know why, since my girls would never wear it)...  I love, love, love it and your dd is adorable!



Thanks!  This is some of my favorite fabric (my other is by the same designer.)  Just in case you needed the info...it's by Alexander Henry. It's from the Good Earth Collection.  I got mine last summer though, so it may be hard to find.



Granna4679 said:


> I finished another outfit for a customer.  Started out with the Stripwork jumper but then made up my own skirt for the top.
> Then made easy fit capris and added a ruffle.



This is so cute!  This is the one custom I'm having trouble designing for our October trip...


miprender:  LOVE the pics and customs, wow that's a lot!!  I have enough trouble sewing for my one daughter.  I don't know how I'll handle this next one too!! 

Jessica


----------



## cogero

Here are the last 2 outfits for my boy.

Tigger





Perry the Platypus


----------



## RMAMom

cogero said:


> Here are the last 2 outfits for my boy.
> 
> Tigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perry the Platypus


Congratulation on finishing! I am sure you will have your DDs outfits together in no time. I have to say I loved all of the fabric that you chose for your son's shorts!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

The Moonk's Mom said:


> AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    OMG!!!!  I so hope it is Salisbury!  There is nowhere to buy fabric here!  (Well we just got back the Wal-Mart fabric back!!!)  I would just  !!!!



Hey girl!  how are you doing?  



froggy33 said:


> Thanks for looking!  Have a great day!
> 
> Jessica



Love this!  It is just incredible!  I would want one too!




Colleen27 said:


> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've started work on outfits for our fall trip. After all, I only have about 100 days to get it all done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately she ran out of patience before I could get her to model this one. For our MK day with Crystal Palace lunch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTIONS:



Everything is so cute!  Love the upcycled dress!  And the pooh is my favorite!  Too sweet!  



tricia said:


> OK, so I finished up a pair of Shorts I was working on for DS on the weekend so that I can do the Disboutique project Runway, and here we are on Wed., and I haven't started it yet.  Better get on it tonight.  I now at least have an idea and will use fabric from stash, cause I don't want this to cost me anything.
> 
> In the meantime.  Here are the shorts I made for Tyler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7871 by tricialee22, on Flickr



Great pair of shorts!  I am sure he loved them!




belle41379 said:


> Cars shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



I like the cars shorts!  Love the bottom cuff on them!  And that blue dress is so pretty.  All of your outfits came out great!



scrap_heaven said:


> Our 4 year old dd is in a full leg cast.  She was jumping on a trampoline at our neighbours and fell while the other child was jumping causing her leg to break (she didn't fall off the trampoline, it has a full net).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the pool party she was getting for her 4th birthday next week is completely out.  Total panic about what to do now...
> 
> For her birthday I have decided to give her a aurora doll that is 15" and I am giving her my oak doll bed that my father made me as a child.  We are going to make bedding for the bed and Pj's for her and the doll that match.  As well as this dress, need to complete the matching doll dress.
> 
> *Fruto76* is an amazing woman and picked up and then shipped to me some awesome creative cuts.  The good vibes coming off of this fabric made it wonderful to sew with and really every time I look at the dress I see the kindness that was given to me.  This might me the best thing I have ever made, it is certainly a favourite.
> 
> Full Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique - Wings are a iridescent white cotton blend and are outlined with Silver metallic thread (total pain)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have enough fabric to make her a matching doll dress, and maybe if I cut carefully a skirt next year.



Poor baby!  Casts in the summer are the worst.  Hope it comes off quickly!
Love the tink dress.  I made dd a dress with that material and just love it.  I even bought more of it before they clearanced it out because I want a shirt made with it!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

tricia said:


> the shorts come from 3/2007.  I have made several items from that edition already, and there are a few more I will be trying.
> 
> These are also from the 3/2007 edition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7187 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7090 by tricialee22, on Flickr



So cute!  Love the music theme!



disneymomof1 said:


> Love everything that has been posted !!  Can't wait to see all the Disboutique Project Runway designs, sounds like fun, I just don't have the time this week.
> Spent 2 hours on the phone today with disney to upgrade to the free dining, went ahead and upgraded from POFQ to AKL for just a couple hundred more   My hubby will be happy because he is total deluxe snob, only wants to stay at a deluxe.



Yeah!  Love both resorts!  Almost always stay at POFQ, but we had a great opportunity to stay at AKL when I worked for Disney Store and I love it there!  As a cast member I couldn't have a room on the savannah, but it was as close as you can get.  We still saw animals from our balcony!



aboveH20 said:


> I'm so naive.  I guess I should have known something was up in MN.  (Don't the license plates there say MN: Where Trouble Starts?)
> 
> So I was looking at Ginger's Book page (it's like Facebook, but for poeple who don't have a face).
> 
> She's wearing a t-shirt, that from appearances I'm guessing came from an upscale place like K-Mart or Target.  I _thought _ it implied that she and Dorrrine were BFFs.  In light of what's happened, I wonder if it refers to Ale and Gigi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I go wrong?
> 
> I should probably thank you in advance, because I know you'll all rush to post that it wasn't ME that did anything wrong, it's TV influences, the media, the internet, her friends, but certainly nothing I did or didn't do.
> 
> You guys are the best!:



You are too funny!  It is tv, I tell you....and all those other friends on her book page!



Mel0215 said:


> I spent yesterday listening to the news that Emily has stalled, and we're going to get rain! (We need it, so it's not so bad, as long as Fay doesn't happen again.) All the good stores parking lots were flooded, so that was no fun!
> I did manage to get some sewing done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I just hand appliqued the DCL logo, for our cruise next year! Hopefully it will fit future ds. (It was a good learning experience)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Front of a walker bag made for my grandma's birthday. (She has an ugly blue one now, she needed something with more style) I've come to the conclusion that it's so much easier to applique when it's just flat fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Back with sectioned pockets, and a larger top pocket.
> 
> Thanks for looking!!



You did a great job!  I always think it is harder to applique on t-shirt type material.  I think if you use a good backing it gets easier.



froggy33 said:


> You bet!  I don't really love halters either - and I know a lot of people don't like a lot of skin showing on little girls.  But this way the ties cover a lot and it has a pretty adjustable fit.  Here's a pic of my daughter wearing a dress I made the same way (has 3 rows of elastic instead of 4), so you can kind of see how it fits on a little girl instead of a form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and Thanks!!



How cute!  I love that dress!



VBAndrea said:


> Yay!  What are your other ADRs?
> !!



We are doing Biergarten ( a first for us), Crystal Palace (one of our favorites), Hoop De Doo, 50's prime time (another first) and Cape May (dh's favorite)  I have been wanting to try Biergarten for years, and since my parents are meeting up with us that day and they want to try it too, I win!  YEAH!



dianemom2 said:


> In keeping with the deer pictures, today I finished the Bambi Vida.  Here are a few pictures:



Love your Bambi Vida!  I love that material.  I still have a little left from last year and will hoard it forever!



2girlsmommy said:


> I for some reason can not log onto the big give forums!    But here is my pillowcase for Brooke, that I swear almost killed me!  My embroidery machine just kept throwing a fit and I almost threw it!  But, instead I decided after a week of begging and pleading with it, that I would just say a prayer over it!  Yes ladies, I prayed over my machine and I can only share that with you because I think most others would think I was a nut!  But, God answered this prayer, showed me that there some knicks on my bobbin shuttle  (which I had already checked like 3 times), I sanded them down and it started working again!  I made one for Avery too, it doesn't have the fancy bubble letters...because I was afraid I wouldn't finish in time!  Thanks for letting me share!
> Erica<-----who doesn't post very much, but loves lurking and living vicariously through you guys!!!



It came out great!  And we pray constantly over our copy machine at the preschool I work at (which is a church preschool!)  It needs all the prayers it can get!


----------



## DisMomJill

I am new here, and have really enjoyed reading about and seeing all of the clothes that everyone has made.  I am just now getting started with my plans for outfits for my DD for our upcoming trip.  I haven't done any sewing in about 10 years, and I am definitely a novice.  It may take awhile to get going.  I was wondering where people buy their Disney fabric.  I am planning to go to Joann's this weekend in hopes of finding something.  TIA.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Took a part 3 just to catch up from a few days!  Ya'll have been busy!  I promise I have some pics to share, I just need to upload them...Have a migraine today that is killing me.



miprender said:


>



WOW!  Lots of great pics!  And I love all the outfits!  They are just perfect. Love those appliques!  did you get those from Heather, or somewhere else?



mphalens said:


> I THINK I've looked at everything, but then I see some things quoted that I don't remember seeing originally, so
> 
> I spent a good chunk of the day working on a birthday present for Savannah.  I've had this project in my head for a while now and it's not what I had pictured, but DH says it's really cute (and I'm out of time, so it's going to have to do) . . .
> 
> So, here they are - Decoupaged Princess Jean Capris -
> The Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the T-shirt I still need a DISign for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, opinions please:
> Should I applique something to the T-shirt (and if so, what?) or should I find a DISign and do an Iron-On design?  Or should I do nothing on the shirt?
> 
> These jeans were BY FAR the hardest I've done yet.  Finn's Dinosaur Jeans and his Disney Jeans were NOTHING compared to these and I don't know why!!!



I love they way they came out!  I would add something to the shirt.  Perhaps an applique with the word princess or something similar.



Granna4679 said:


> I finished another outfit for a customer.  Started out with the Stripwork jumper but then made up my own skirt for the top.
> Then made easy fit capris and added a ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are heading to Dallas this weekend (temps are 107-108 for the weekend ...yipes) to go to the American Girl Store there and we will have lunch at the AG Bistro.  Looking forward to a great weekend.



Love the dress!  I really like the ruffles on the top!  And Sara Beth is having her birthday lunch at AG Bistro in Washington, DC. She is so excited to have an AG store nearby...they just opened.  She is hoping for lots of gift cards from Grandma, nana and aunt so she can get Kahani!



cogero said:


> Here are the last 2 outfits for my boy.
> 
> Tigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perry the Platypus



Those are awesome!  Love the perry one, we love perry at our house!


----------



## PrincessBoo

aboveH20 said:


> I'm not sure why it would roll up.  Have you ironed it?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> That's where I'm having the issue. I can't get it to iron without rolling up. If I can post pics do you think you guys could tell me if I cut or sewed something wrong?
> 
> This is probably boring for you guys sorry!


----------



## tricia

Granna4679 said:


> What a sweet story about your grandson.
> 
> While we are talking about grandkids (and btw...aren't they wonderful?)..
> my DD walked in and over heard this conversation between my DGDs yesterday.  DD6 said to DD3 "Don't worry about dying Wendy...its just like when you go to sleep in mommy's bed, and you wake up in yours. One minute you sleep, and the next minute you are in Heaven...just like that!"
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a sweet dress.  I love the applique.  I have that fabric too.  One of the many I am hoarding and can't make myself cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a cute pillowcase!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...precious pictures!!  I absolutely love them all.  You got fantastic pictures...who needs photpass??  Not sure I grabbed the right pictures but I love the chip and dale outfits and their mathing steamboat willie pictures are sooooo cute!!  Those are my favorites but you did a fantastic job on all of them.  Love how you and hubby match everything as well.
> 
> ETA:  Ok...I see I didn't get the 2nd picture correctly but they are all so cute, it doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as I saw them (and knowing it was for Savannah), I thought the shirt should say "Dreams Do come true!"  I love the decoupage idea with all the disney fabrics.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great day.  I would love to go to MOA some day!!
> 
> I finished another outfit for a customer.  Started out with the Stripwork jumper but then made up my own skirt for the top.
> Then made easy fit capris and added a ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are heading to Dallas this weekend (temps are 107-108 for the weekend ...yipes) to go to the American Girl Store there and we will have lunch at the AG Bistro.  Looking forward to a great weekend.



Love it.



cogero said:


> Here are the last 2 outfits for my boy.
> 
> Tigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perry the Platypus



Cute outfits.  I have to say, I love all the different shorts you are doing for the boy, they are awesome.



PrincessBoo said:


> aboveH20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why it would roll up.  Have you ironed it?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> That's where I'm having the issue. I can't get it to iron without rolling up. If I can post pics do you think you guys could tell me if I cut or sewed something wrong?
> 
> This is probably boring for you guys sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, please post pics and we will try to help.
Click to expand...


----------



## mommyof2princesses

DisMomJill said:


> I am new here, and have really enjoyed reading about and seeing all of the clothes that everyone has made.  I am just now getting started with my plans for outfits for my DD for our upcoming trip.  I haven't done any sewing in about 10 years, and I am definitely a novice.  It may take awhile to get going.  I was wondering where people buy their Disney fabric.  I am planning to go to Joann's this weekend in hopes of finding something.  TIA.



Joanns, Hancock Fabrics, some Walmarts, ebay, etsy.  Those are the most common places.  Depending on where you live there may be other stores that carry disney fabric. Forgot to add Hobby Lobby!


----------



## cogero

DisMomJill said:


> I am new here, and have really enjoyed reading about and seeing all of the clothes that everyone has made.  I am just now getting started with my plans for outfits for my DD for our upcoming trip.  I haven't done any sewing in about 10 years, and I am definitely a novice.  It may take awhile to get going.  I was wondering where people buy their Disney fabric.  I am planning to go to Joann's this weekend in hopes of finding something.  TIA.



Nicole gave you my answer too. the only other place I will add is fabric.com

I have been ironing and cutting fabric this afternoon also worked on one of DDs skirts. I am waiting for the boy to come home. He has the sensory gym this afternoon. going to work on T-shirts today.


----------



## Granna4679

cogero said:


> Here are the last 2 outfits for my boy.
> 
> Tigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perry the Platypus



The outfits are all so cute!!  How many outfits did you make in all for him?



PrincessBoo said:


> aboveH20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why it would roll up.  Have you ironed it?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> That's where I'm having the issue. I can't get it to iron without rolling up. If I can post pics do you think you guys could tell me if I cut or sewed something wrong?
> 
> This is probably boring for you guys sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We love helping...post a picture and we will try!
Click to expand...


----------



## mommyof2princesses

So, I have been busy and finally have photos uploaded to share!  First, my cousin is having an engagement party in two weeks and I wanted to make her something as a gift.  









Next I have been working hard on some more Rosetta bags.  I have finished 3 more!
Hungry Caterpillar









AK mickey













And a flowery one  I feel these is something missing, so I am going to add a cloth flower (made of the ruffle material) to the top of the bag.









Thanks for looking!  Now I need to start work on a wedding gift for my brother.  He is getting married the same weekend as the engagment party for my cousin....2 weeks from tomorrow!  YIKES!


----------



## VBAndrea

Granna4679 said:


> Thanks Andrea - sorry to make you tear up today...it did me too!  Sometimes God speaks right through those little ones, doesn't he??
> 
> For the skirt,I made a tube base for the skirt and added a ruffle (like you would for a simply sweet).  Then I just started at bottom, measured up about 3 inches, hemmed my ruffle and added it, same for next one up.  Then the top ruffle I added to the tube base before gathering it and stitched all layers together to the bodice...does that make sense??  I wanted the ruffle to be losse and not have to be seamed on the sides so this is the way I thought it would work out best.


Thanks -- you explained it perfectly and your way sounds easier.  I really wanted to do that style for some horse fabric I got for dd, but ended up doing an Insa b/c it worked perfect for that too.  But I have loads of the fabric, so very well may still try it.  Wonder if horses will be a theme for Disbout Runway -- no way to tie this fabric into Disney though.



cogero said:


> Here are the last 2 outfits for my boy.
> 
> Tigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perry the Platypus


Fabulous as usual!  I am so loving your fabrics for all the shorts you've made.



DisMomJill said:


> I am new here, and have really enjoyed reading about and seeing all of the clothes that everyone has made.  I am just now getting started with my plans for outfits for my DD for our upcoming trip.  I haven't done any sewing in about 10 years, and I am definitely a novice.  It may take awhile to get going.  I was wondering where people buy their Disney fabric.  I am planning to go to Joann's this weekend in hopes of finding something.  TIA.


My answer would be the same as Nicole's.  My Walmart has a very good selection so I get most of mine there, but with coupons Joann's and Hancock's work too.



PrincessBoo said:


> That's where I'm having the issue. I can't get it to iron without rolling up. If I can post pics do you think you guys could tell me if I cut or sewed something wrong?
> 
> This is probably boring for you guys sorry!


Post a pic -- that may help me understand what is happening.



mommyof2princesses said:


> So, I have been busy and finally have photos uploaded to share!  First, my cousin is having an engagement party in two weeks and I wanted to make her something as a gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I have been working hard on some more Rosetta bags.  I have finished 3 more!
> Hungry Caterpillar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a flowery one  I feel these is something missing, so I am going to add a cloth flower (made of the ruffle material) to the top of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Now I need to start work on a wedding gift for my brother.  He is getting married the same weekend as the engagment party for my cousin....2 weeks from tomorrow!  YIKES!


Everything is great!  I really love the notepad holder -- I have those same FQs from Walmart -- bought them just because I liked them!  The bags are fantastic!


----------



## dianemom2

I am on my phone right now so I am not quoting. Chiara I love the outfits you did today!  I also love those Rosetta bags especially the hungry caterpillar one. Where did you find that fabric?


----------



## SallyfromDE

miprender said:


> Finally caught up with everything posted from 7/20 and on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> ]



Everything came out great!! Kids, including the biggest one, look like they enjoyed it all. 



DisMomJill said:


> I am new here, and have really enjoyed reading about and seeing all of the clothes that everyone has made.  I am just now getting started with my plans for outfits for my DD for our upcoming trip.  I haven't done any sewing in about 10 years, and I am definitely a novice.  It may take awhile to get going.  I was wondering where people buy their Disney fabric.  I am planning to go to Joann's this weekend in hopes of finding something.  TIA.



I store it up!! Whenever I see some, I buy a yard or 2. Joannes mostly since Hancocks and Walmarts is no longer selling here. Alot of Ebay. I put it away until I need something.


----------



## SallyfromDE

I'm not sure who purchased the sheer Mickey head fabric, they were wondering what to do with it. I just wanted to say this was the co-ordinating fabric that went with it. 



miprender said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## Jaylin

froggy33 said:


> You bet!  I don't really love halters either - and I know a lot of people don't like a lot of skin showing on little girls.  But this way the ties cover a lot and it has a pretty adjustable fit.  Here's a pic of my daughter wearing a dress I made the same way (has 3 rows of elastic instead of 4), so you can kind of see how it fits on a little girl instead of a form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always loved your interpretation of the simply sweet.  I always assumed that you shirred the back though.  I love the halter backs since they are more open and since we always go to disney when it's HOT it's works for us.  But I did attempt the halter back with 5 rows of 3/8inch of elastic.  My DD couldn't get the thing on! The bodice was so tight from all the elastic and it just couldn't stretch enough to get her arms thru it.  So I ended up having to take out the bottom 4 rows and just leaving the top row and she had no problem.  Do you have a trick for the elastic?  Have you ever had this problem?



I love all the outfits that you made!  They all look fantasic!  I've got all 4 of my kiddos going in May so I'm seriously contemplating starting the customs now!!!  I love the applique disign on this last outfit.  Something cute and different.  Do you remember who they are from??


----------



## mommyof2princesses

dianemom2 said:


> I am on my phone right now so I am not quoting. Chiara I love the outfits you did today!  I also love those Rosetta bags especially the hungry caterpillar one. Where did you find that fabric?



I got it at a store called Mary Jo's in Gastonia, NC.  I think you can still get some on ebay.  It may still be available.  Plus, I think eric carle has some on a website somewhere.  I have been hoarding it for years!


----------



## cogero

Jaylin said:


> I love all the outfits that you made!  They all look fantasic!  I've got all 4 of my kiddos going in May so I'm seriously contemplating starting the customs now!!!  I love the applique disign on this last outfit.  Something cute and different.  Do you remember who they are from??



Those look like Heather Sue's appliques. She has her own webstore with instant downloads frou frou by HeatherSue.



mommyof2princesses said:


> I got it at a store called Mary Jo's in Gastonia, NC.  I think you can still get some on ebay.  It may still be available.  Plus, I think eric carle has some on a website somewhere.  I have been hoarding it for years!



I Love MaryJos. I stopped there when I went to Concord in May.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Granna4679 said:


> What a sweet story about your grandson.
> 
> While we are talking about grandkids (and btw...aren't they wonderful?)..
> my DD walked in and over heard this conversation between my DGDs yesterday.  DD6 said to DD3 "Don't worry about dying Wendy...its just like when you go to sleep in mommy's bed, and you wake up in yours. One minute you sleep, and the next minute you are in Heaven...just like that!"
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a sweet dress.  I love the applique.  I have that fabric too.  One of the many I am hoarding and can't make myself cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a cute pillowcase!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...precious pictures!!  I absolutely love them all.  You got fantastic pictures...who needs photpass??  Not sure I grabbed the right pictures but I love the chip and dale outfits and their mathing steamboat willie pictures are sooooo cute!!  Those are my favorites but you did a fantastic job on all of them.  Love how you and hubby match everything as well.
> 
> ETA:  Ok...I see I didn't get the 2nd picture correctly but they are all so cute, it doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as I saw them (and knowing it was for Savannah), I thought the shirt should say "Dreams Do come true!"  I love the decoupage idea with all the disney fabrics.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great day.  I would love to go to MOA some day!!
> 
> I finished another outfit for a customer.  Started out with the Stripwork jumper but then made up my own skirt for the top.
> Then made easy fit capris and added a ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are heading to Dallas this weekend (temps are 107-108 for the weekend ...yipes) to go to the American Girl Store there and we will have lunch at the AG Bistro.  Looking forward to a great weekend.


*love the ohana outfit...
 what a sweet story about heaven! and yes grandkids are WONDERFUL!!!! i have the 7 and one in heaven but i am hoping for more,at lest one more,dd eho has Elli -0 and Blaze 7 has remarried a few mos. ago and i am hoping for a baby someday. he's never been married and has no kids so it will be so nice for them to have one,i know his parents will love it! i have told them to tell his parents 1st if/when they have news to share ,i know what a thrill it is everytime but the 1st is extra special so i want them to get to have that for themselves,they are wonderful people ,took my dd and her kids as their own and even tagged themselves as grannie and granpa!  *


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

mommyof2princesses said:


> So, I have been busy and finally have photos uploaded to share!  First, my cousin is having an engagement party in two weeks and I wanted to make her something as a gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I have been working hard on some more Rosetta bags.  I have finished 3 more!
> Hungry Caterpillar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a flowery one  I feel these is something missing, so I am going to add a cloth flower (made of the ruffle material) to the top of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Now I need to start work on a wedding gift for my brother.  He is getting married the same weekend as the engagment party for my cousin....2 weeks from tomorrow!  YIKES!


*love those bags!!!!! *


----------



## Clio

I've been following along and you guys have made alot of cute stuff.  All I've made lately is a baby quilt. Now I get to made pajama pants for my daughter.

A friend of mine gave me her grandmothers sewing machine. The funny thing is, she didn't even know what kind it was , only that it was blue.  It was at her house, too.  The machine is a Kenmore mini ultra.  Does anyone know anything about that particular machine?  She didn't have the owner's manual and I had to look on line to figure our how to thread it.  I have to take my old work horse of a machine because the gears are wearing out.  So at least I'll have something to sew with.  I plan on making her a tote bag with some fabric in my stash but no ruffles as she's not a rufflely girl.
Liz


----------



## Mel0215

2girlsmommy said:


> I for some reason can not log onto the big give forums!    But here is my pillowcase for Brooke, that I swear almost killed me!  My embroidery machine just kept throwing a fit and I almost threw it!  But, instead I decided after a week of begging and pleading with it, that I would just say a prayer over it!  Yes ladies, I prayed over my machine and I can only share that with you because I think most others would think I was a nut!  But, God answered this prayer, showed me that there some knicks on my bobbin shuttle  (which I had already checked like 3 times), I sanded them down and it started working again!  I made one for Avery too, it doesn't have the fancy bubble letters...because I was afraid I wouldn't finish in time!  Thanks for letting me share!
> Erica<-----who doesn't post very much, but loves lurking and living vicariously through you guys!!!


The pillow case turned out great! The bubbles add to it nicely!



miprender said:


> Finally caught up with everything posted from 7/20 and on.
> 
> Way too much to quote but everything is just amazing.
> 
> 
> So here are some pics from our trip. I have more but they are on the Photopass CD that I have to order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


All of those outfits are amazing! I love the hatter ones. (don't know which ones I thumbnailed) Glad to see you and DH getting into it too. Hope I can convince DH to match DS... 



mphalens said:


> I THINK I've looked at everything, but then I see some things quoted that I don't remember seeing originally, so
> 
> I spent a good chunk of the day working on a birthday present for Savannah.  I've had this project in my head for a while now and it's not what I had pictured, but DH says it's really cute (and I'm out of time, so it's going to have to do) . . .
> 
> So, here they are - Decoupaged Princess Jean Capris -
> The Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the T-shirt I still need a DISign for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, opinions please:
> Should I applique something to the T-shirt (and if so, what?) or should I find a DISign and do an Iron-On design?  Or should I do nothing on the shirt?
> 
> These jeans were BY FAR the hardest I've done yet.  Finn's Dinosaur Jeans and his Disney Jeans were NOTHING compared to these and I don't know why!!!


Those are so cute! Love all the princesses, it's already been said, but I would put a phrase on the t-shirt. 



dianemom2 said:


> In keeping with the deer pictures, today I finished the Bambi Vida.  Here are a few pictures:


Bambi turned out great! I saw that fabric, and couldn't figure out what to do with it, but you've done an amazing job!



Granna4679 said:


> What a sweet story about your grandson.
> 
> While we are talking about grandkids (and btw...aren't they wonderful?)..
> my DD walked in and over heard this conversation between my DGDs yesterday.  DD6 said to DD3 "Don't worry about dying Wendy...its just like when you go to sleep in mommy's bed, and you wake up in yours. One minute you sleep, and the next minute you are in Heaven...just like that!"
> 
> I finished another outfit for a customer.  Started out with the Stripwork jumper but then made up my own skirt for the top.
> Then made easy fit capris and added a ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are heading to Dallas this weekend (temps are 107-108 for the weekend ...yipes) to go to the American Girl Store there and we will have lunch at the AG Bistro.  Looking forward to a great weekend.



Kids are so cute. They say anything that makes sense to them. It's so simple, but true! On another note... I want to go to Ohanas just so I can make me an outfit!!! Great job!



cogero said:


> Here are the last 2 outfits for my boy.
> 
> Tigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perry the Platypus


Love the prints for the shorts. They look great!



mommyof2princesses said:


> So, I have been busy and finally have photos uploaded to share!  First, my cousin is having an engagement party in two weeks and I wanted to make her something as a gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I have been working hard on some more Rosetta bags.  I have finished 3 more!
> Hungry Caterpillar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a flowery one  I feel these is something missing, so I am going to add a cloth flower (made of the ruffle material) to the top of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Now I need to start work on a wedding gift for my brother.  He is getting married the same weekend as the engagment party for my cousin....2 weeks from tomorrow!  YIKES!


Those bags are adorable! and I bet your cousin will love that planner.


----------



## Mel0215

So, I said I would post by the weekend, and it's only Firday!!!  Hooray me! I actually sat down and got all of this done... well, mostly done. The curtains still need the back put on, but that's easy! 
Crib Dust Ruffle...





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]

And the matching curtains: (I don't have a curtain rod yet...so the floor will have to do) atleast it wasn't my ironing board again... 





[/IMG]


----------



## billwendy

Ship Date for Miss B's Big Give is TOMORROW!!!!!!!! Thanks to everyone who made it happen for this little one!! Remember, they live in Canada, so we have to ship ASAP so it has time to cross the border


----------



## aboveH20

2girlsmommy said:


> I for some reason can not log onto the big give forums!  But here is my pillowcase for Brooke, that I swear almost killed me!  My embroidery machine just kept throwing a fit and I almost threw it!  But, instead I decided after a week of begging and pleading with it, that I would just say a prayer over it!  Yes ladies, I prayed over my machine and I can only share that with you because I think most others would think I was a nut!  But, God answered this prayer, showed me that there some knicks on my bobbin shuttle  (which I had already checked like 3 times), I sanded them down and it started working again!  I made one for Avery too, it doesn't have the fancy bubble letters...because I was afraid I wouldn't finish in time!  Thanks for letting me share!
> Erica<-----who doesn't post very much, but loves lurking and living vicariously through you guys!!!



The pillowcase looks great.  I really like the lettering.

I wonder if our embroidery machines are covered under the Obama Health Care plan.  They should be.  I know my blood pressure skyrockets when my machine is misbehaving.  (I can't believe you were brave enough to sand yours.) 



miprender said:


> So here are some pics from our trip. I have more but they are on the Photopass CD that I have to order.



Your outfits are out of this world amazing.  I love that your whole family coordinated.  And looking at the photos was like having a mini-trip report.  I miss Disney!



mphalens said:


> I spent a good chunk of the day working on a birthday present for Savannah.  I've had this project in my head for a while now and it's not what I had pictured, but DH says it's really cute (and I'm out of time, so it's going to have to do) . . .
> 
> So, here they are - Decoupaged Princess Jean Capris -
> The Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the T-shirt I still need a DISign for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, opinions please:
> Should I applique something to the T-shirt (and if so, what?) or should I find a DISign and do an Iron-On design?  Or should I do nothing on the shirt?
> 
> These jeans were BY FAR the hardest I've done yet.  Finn's Dinosaur Jeans and his Disney Jeans were NOTHING compared to these and I don't know why!!!



The pants look terrific.  That's a technique I've never tired.   (Ginger didn't wear pants for obvious reasons, but maybe I can try some for Dorrrine.) 

My inclination is to do three pinwheels on the shirt.



princesskayla said:


> Judging is just going to be a poll - one vote per person. However, I am sure that use of ginger ale bottle should get extra points! And a blooperfest - Might not be a bad idea.



I'll have an entry for Week 9 (bloopers) if not before. 



DMGeurts said:


> Oh, they are adorable.  We have pleanty of deer around us - but we live in this little portion of MN where there isn't a lot of water resources nearby - so they just never wander into our yard...  Kind of makes me sad, because they are gorgeous creatures.
> 
> D~



Excuse me?  10,000 lakes and they couldn't give you _one_?  That's your tax dollars at work for you.  Unless, of course, the townspeople got to vote on it and chose fancy crosswalks instead of a lake. In which case, forget what I said about your tax dollars at work.  That would be democracy at work.



VBAndrea said:


> SC.  He was carriers though.  He is no longer in the nuke program as of last year -- we sure miss the bonus but he sure doesn't miss the nuke crap.



The recruiter told my son that the nukes always had the best cars on base.  Perfect thing to tell a 17 year old high school student!



VBAndrea said:


> He has one more year to retire!!!  Well, he could retire now but he's waiting on high three.  And then with the economy as such he may end up staying in a bit longer.  We shall see.  All current job opportunities seem to lie in the DC area and the pay is not high enough to compensate for cost of living there.  He really hasn't researched outside jobs enough though.



So no chance of moving to FL and working for the Mouse?  I keep telling my husband that's what I want to do.  



NiniMorris said:


> Cheryl, I think we have found the answer to what happened to Ginger and the twins...
> 
> It takes TWO bunnies before you can have a zillion bunnies!  As a responsible parent, you should have explained all this to her.
> 
> Nini



Something about that seems vaguely familiar.  I'll have to go check my biology textbook.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I'm about 1/2 way done with my project,had a mishap along the way I sewed the $*&^*%$#^& on backward! so had to redo it  so tonight or in the morning i gotta finish the (&^%$$^* and add it to the %^&(^^&* ...then put the %*^&* in the *^%&^&  and then i can send n the pic! before i go spend the rest of the weekend with my mil  while sil who lives with her takes her dgs back to Fla. for school to start...
> I can't wiat to see what everyone does withthe runway challange...oh yeah i also gotta sew on 2 &*%*%^%^...*



I FEEL YOUR PAIN.  


cogero said:


> Just have to share. I finished all the boy childs outfits for our trip. Now I have 6 more to finish for the girl. Hoping I can make a serious dent in that this weekend along with my Project Runway item that is dancing in my head.



Six MORE outfits?  We're going to have high expectaions for photos upon your return!!!



Granna4679 said:


> While we are talking about grandkids (and btw...aren't they wonderful?)..
> my DD walked in and over heard this conversation between my DGDs yesterday.  DD6 said to DD3 "Don't worry about dying Wendy...its just like when you go to sleep in mommy's bed, and you wake up in yours. One minute you sleep, and the next minute you are in Heaven...just like that!"
> 
> I finished another outfit for a customer.  Started out with the Stripwork jumper but then made up my own skirt for the top.
> Then made easy fit capris and added a ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are heading to Dallas this weekend (temps are 107-108 for the weekend ...yipes) to go to the American Girl Store there and we will have lunch at the AG Bistro.  Looking forward to a great weekend.



What a perfect anaolgy your granddaughter gave.  I emailed it to my husband.

I love the Ohana dress and how it morphed from a stripwork.

Have fun in Dallas and enjoy your lunch.  



cogero said:


> Here are the last 2 outfits for my boy.
> 
> Tigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perry the Platypus



Two more superb outfits.  I really like all the fabrics you've been using for the shorts.



mommyof2princesses said:


> You are too funny!  It is tv, I tell you....and all those other friends on her book page!



That confrims what I thought, that I am wonder woman and completely blameless for anything Ginger, Dorrrine, my two sons, husband, or myself ever 
do.


----------



## aboveH20

Glad some of you have better things to do on a Friday night than to get caught up on this thread. 

I _think_ I had a life once, it's been so long I kinda forget.

I got together enough fabric to make my next set of pillowcases for GKTW.  That's my project for the weekend -- or to at least start this weekend.  I know we all joke about buying fabric, but I'm trying to be stern with myself and at least make the pillowcases before I buy more fabric.

 Who am I kidding? I have a JoAnn's coupon that's getting stale!  

I'm also waiting to post the _fronts _of the t-shirts I made for a recent Big Give.  The family has received them, but haven't posted them yet on their PTR so I assume they're currently dealing with more important things.




mommyof2princesses said:


> So, I have been busy and finally have photos uploaded to share!  First, my cousin is having an engagement party in two weeks and I wanted to make her something as a gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I have been working hard on some more Rosetta bags.  I have finished 3 more!
> Hungry Caterpillar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a flowery one  I feel these is something missing, so I am going to add a cloth flower (made of the ruffle material) to the top of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Now I need to start work on a wedding gift for my brother.  He is getting married the same weekend as the engagment party for my cousin....2 weeks from tomorrow!  YIKES!



What a great idea for an engagement gift. 

Your bags turned out wonderfully.  I especially like the Eric Carle one.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *love the ohana outfit...
> what a sweet story about heaven! and yes grandkids are WONDERFUL!!!! i have the 7 and one in heaven but i am hoping for more,at lest one more,dd eho has Elli -0 and Blaze 7 has remarried a few mos. ago and i am hoping for a baby someday. he's never been married and has no kids so it will be so nice for them to have one,i know his parents will love it! i have told them to tell his parents 1st if/when they have news to share ,i know what a thrill it is everytime but the 1st is extra special so i want them to get to have that for themselves,they are wonderful people ,took my dd and her kids as their own and even tagged themselves as grannie and granpa!  *



It's so  to hear about blended famlies that  .



Clio said:


> A friend of mine gave me her grandmothers sewing machine. The funny thing is, she didn't even know what kind it was , only that it was blue.  It was at her house, too.  The machine is a Kenmore mini ultra.  Does anyone know anything about that particular machine?  She didn't have the owner's manual and I had to look on line to figure our how to thread it.  I have to take my old work horse of a machine because the gears are wearing out.  So at least I'll have something to sew with.  I plan on making her a tote bag with some fabric in my stash but no ruffles as she's not a rufflely girl.
> Liz



If you've been reading along you'll know that your daughter not likeing ruffles will save you hours of work!

I'm not familiar with your machine but hopefully through the miracle of the internet you can learn about it.



Mel0215 said:


> So, I said I would post by the weekend, and it's only Firday!!!  Hooray me! I actually sat down and got all of this done... well, mostly done. The curtains still need the back put on, but that's easy!
> Crib Dust Ruffle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the matching curtains: (I don't have a curtain rod yet...so the floor will have to do) atleast it wasn't my ironing board again...



How fun to decorate a nursery.  You're off to a great start.  I love the dust ruffle and the curtain to be.


----------



## NiniMorris

I'm sure everyone has seen my Quiet Time Quilt for my grand daughter the Princess.  She starts Pre-K on Wednesday and needed a quilt.  Originally I was just going to put her name on one her mom bought, but you know I just couldn't let it go with that!






[/url] alyssa quilt 001 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]

And then the picture of her loving it...






[/url] alyssa quilt 023 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]

Hidden inside the actual quilting is her name, the words, "Sweet Dreams", and "I Live You!"  I had so much fun making this one.  I told her that it was for when she had to lay down and be quiet at school, she could pretend it was me snuggling with her.  The we used it for her nap (shhh...we don't use that word around here!)  

It is really going to be hard ...on me when she goes to school.  I have kept her since she was 3 weeks old and Mom had to go back to work part time for a couple months, and then went back to full time after that.  It is going to be very lonely around here!



(now, I have attempted to add the pictures from FB...if it doesn't work, I'll try adding them another way...you know how I am with pictures on this thing!)


Nini


----------



## mommyof2princesses

aboveH20 said:


> Glad some of you have better things to do on a Friday night than to get caught up on this thread.
> 
> I _think_ I had a life once, it's been so long I kinda forget.



I worked on catching up all morning!  So I have no life either!


----------



## t-beri

Sitting at home on a Friday night folding mini bolts of fabric...  OH YEAH!  This is livin'!


----------



## JMD1979

dianemom2 said:


> In keeping with the deer pictures, today I finished the Bambi Vida.  Here are a few pictures:


 This is absolutely STUNNING!!! I love it!



2girlsmommy said:


> I for some reason can not log onto the big give forums!    But here is my pillowcase for Brooke, that I swear almost killed me!  My embroidery machine just kept throwing a fit and I almost threw it!  But, instead I decided after a week of begging and pleading with it, that I would just say a prayer over it!  Yes ladies, I prayed over my machine and I can only share that with you because I think most others would think I was a nut!  But, God answered this prayer, showed me that there some knicks on my bobbin shuttle  (which I had already checked like 3 times), I sanded them down and it started working again!  I made one for Avery too, it doesn't have the fancy bubble letters...because I was afraid I wouldn't finish in time!  Thanks for letting me share!
> Erica<-----who doesn't post very much, but loves lurking and living vicariously through you guys!!!


 Super adorable! I love the way the bubble letters tie in!



miprender said:


> Finally caught up with everything posted from 7/20 and on.
> 
> Way too much to quote but everything is just amazing.
> 
> 
> So here are some pics from our trip. I have more but they are on the Photopass CD that I have to order.


 Every outfit is simply perfect but I have to say that I love all of the family photos! We never get nearly enough! 

Jeana<------------ Who is splitting this in two posts because I am always so behind!


----------



## JMD1979

mphalens said:


> I THINK I've looked at everything, but then I see some things quoted that I don't remember seeing originally, so
> 
> I spent a good chunk of the day working on a birthday present for Savannah.  I've had this project in my head for a while now and it's not what I had pictured, but DH says it's really cute (and I'm out of time, so it's going to have to do) . . .
> 
> So, here they are - Decoupaged Princess Jean Capris -
> The Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the T-shirt I still need a DISign for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, opinions please:
> Should I applique something to the T-shirt (and if so, what?) or should I find a DISign and do an Iron-On design?  Or should I do nothing on the shirt?
> 
> These jeans were BY FAR the hardest I've done yet.  Finn's Dinosaur Jeans and his Disney Jeans were NOTHING compared to these and I don't know why!!!


 I adore these jeans! They look like they took a lot of patience! I think an iron on design would look adorable!



Granna4679 said:


> What a sweet story about your grandson.
> 
> While we are talking about grandkids (and btw...aren't they wonderful?)..
> my DD walked in and over heard this conversation between my DGDs yesterday.  DD6 said to DD3 "Don't worry about dying Wendy...its just like when you go to sleep in mommy's bed, and you wake up in yours. One minute you sleep, and the next minute you are in Heaven...just like that!"
> 
> 
> 
> I finished another outfit for a customer.  Started out with the Stripwork jumper but then made up my own skirt for the top.
> Then made easy fit capris and added a ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are heading to Dallas this weekend (temps are 107-108 for the weekend ...yipes) to go to the American Girl Store there and we will have lunch at the AG Bistro.  Looking forward to a great weekend.


 Add another teary eyed person to the list! That story about your DGDs is too sweet! 
Your dress is awesome! I love the twist you gave it! Hope you have a great time at the AG store!



cogero said:


> Here are the last 2 outfits for my boy.
> 
> Tigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perry the Platypus


 Soooo cute! Love perry and the look on Tigger's face is priceless! 



mommyof2princesses said:


> So, I have been busy and finally have photos uploaded to share!  First, my cousin is having an engagement party in two weeks and I wanted to make her something as a gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I have been working hard on some more Rosetta bags.  I have finished 3 more!
> Hungry Caterpillar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a flowery one  I feel these is something missing, so I am going to add a cloth flower (made of the ruffle material) to the top of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Now I need to start work on a wedding gift for my brother.  He is getting married the same weekend as the engagment party for my cousin....2 weeks from tomorrow!  YIKES!


 Love, love, love your gift idea! How perfect! The Rosettas are beautiful! I can't wait to try one of these out! 



Mel0215 said:


> So, I said I would post by the weekend, and it's only Firday!!!  Hooray me! I actually sat down and got all of this done... well, mostly done. The curtains still need the back put on, but that's easy!
> Crib Dust Ruffle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the matching curtains: (I don't have a curtain rod yet...so the floor will have to do) atleast it wasn't my ironing board again...


 Awww I love this! What an adorable Nursery theme! 


Jeana


----------



## mphalens

Thanks for all the great ideas for the shirt to go with Savannah's jeans.  I ended up wrapping the plain shirt with nothing on it (it felt so wrong, but I just ran out of time and I didn't want to give it without a shirt to go with).

I didn't have time to do an applique and I couldn't find anything I just  to do as an iron-on design.  Maybe I'll ask the DISigners if they could do me a couple of Princess name fills and I'll steal the shirt back before we give her big sister her pair next week. . . 

But I think it really needs an embroidered design and sadly, I don't have an embroidery machine so  oh well 

I really need to take a picture of her present all wrapped up, because the wrapping job ROCKS if I do say so myself 

Okay - off to bed for me!  It's already 1:30am and we have to be over at their house early in the morning to help get things ready (really it's me entertaining kids while Amber does the final touches) 


Oh!  But I did get my project runway submission almost complete!!!


----------



## cogero

i had great plans to stay up last night and finish 2 outfits but sadly I only finished a skirt and have a half done dress. I then had a killer head ache kick in.

I have 3 skirts and shirts to do for DD and each one has at least 6 appliques in it.  Think I am going to finish her stitch shirt and the tiana dress and then do my entry for the runway since I am going to use it for the disney trip anyway.

Today I am going shopping with my Mom and the kids. Need to get some stuff for back to school next month and I am running out of time before our trip.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Mel0215 said:


> So, I said I would post by the weekend, and it's only Firday!!!  Hooray me! I actually sat down and got all of this done... well, mostly done. The curtains still need the back put on, but that's easy!
> Crib Dust Ruffle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> And the matching curtains: (I don't have a curtain rod yet...so the floor will have to do) atleast it wasn't my ironing board again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


*very cute!!!!!*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

NiniMorris said:


> I'm sure everyone has seen my Quiet Time Quilt for my grand daughter the Princess.  She starts Pre-K on Wednesday and needed a quilt.  Originally I was just going to put her name on one her mom bought, but you know I just couldn't let it go with that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] alyssa quilt 001 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> And then the picture of her loving it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] alyssa quilt 023 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Hidden inside the actual quilting is her name, the words, "Sweet Dreams", and "I Live You!"  I had so much fun making this one.  I told her that it was for when she had to lay down and be quiet at school, she could pretend it was me snuggling with her.  The we used it for her nap (shhh...we don't use that word around here!)
> 
> It is really going to be hard ...on me when she goes to school.  I have kept her since she was 3 weeks old and Mom had to go back to work part time for a couple months, and then went back to full time after that.  It is going to be very lonely around here!
> 
> 
> 
> (now, I have attempted to add the pictures from FB...if it doesn't work, I'll try adding them another way...you know how I am with pictures on this thing!)
> 
> 
> Nini


*oh i love it! those colors are so prtty and festive! pre-k is a BIG step! I am a pre-k asst. this will be my 15th class and every year we have soem that are gung ho about coming to stay with us all day ,8-2;30,then there are soem who come in kicking and screaming and then theres th elil ones who just sit in a puddle and cry...my 2 youngest grandkids will starting pre-k this year,they are in the ' can't wait to go to school ' mode now but who knows what the 1st day will bring.
school here starts monday so the older g'babies went to open house yesterday,3 in 1st,1 in 2nd and 1 in 4th...pre-k { as you may know being in GA} has been cut 20 days so we don't start till the 29th.
  oh and i will be sure Chloe doens't see this quilt sinc eall i made her was a cover sheet & pillow out of dinosaur fabric! she loves th eDisney Dinosaur movie and thats what she wanted for rest time...i'll have to get a pic of her with her doinos1 
*


----------



## froggy33

t-beri said:


> Sitting at home on a Friday night folding mini bolts of fabric...  OH YEAH!  This is livin'!



Ooooh!  I wa doing the same thing (it was about time too!)  We are wild women!!


----------



## NiniMorris

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *oh i love it! those colors are so prtty and festive! pre-k is a BIG step! I am a pre-k asst. this will be my 15th class and every year we have soem that are gung ho about coming to stay with us all day ,8-2;30,then there are soem who come in kicking and screaming and then theres th elil ones who just sit in a puddle and cry...my 2 youngest grandkids will starting pre-k this year,they are in the ' can't wait to go to school ' mode now but who knows what the 1st day will bring.
> school here starts monday so the older g'babies went to open house yesterday,3 in 1st,1 in 2nd and 1 in 4th...pre-k { as you may know being in GA} has been cut 20 days so we don't start till the 29th.
> oh and i will be sure Chloe doens't see this quilt sinc eall i made her was a cover sheet & pillow out of dinosaur fabric! she loves th eDisney Dinosaur movie and thats what she wanted for rest time...i'll have to get a pic of her with her doinos1
> *



Last year she went to Pre-school for a whole month while I was recovering from my neck surgery.  She HATED it.  So far she is excited about this year.    I think she will be fine, but she told me I have to come during rest time every day.  This is the reason for the quilt...

We are lucky, even though GA cut the Pre-K program, our county actually has a surplus in school funds (shhhhh don't tell anyone!) so they are getting the same start day as the rest of the kids.

Yesterday, her daddy told me they are moving closer to us, about a mile away.  That way when she starts Kinder next year she can come to my house and catch the bus since they will be in the same school.

Nini


----------



## froggy33

I've always loved your interpretation of the simply sweet. I always assumed that you shirred the back though. I love the halter backs since they are more open and since we always go to disney when it's HOT it's works for us. But I did attempt the halter back with 5 rows of 3/8inch of elastic. My DD couldn't get the thing on! The bodice was so tight from all the elastic and it just couldn't stretch enough to get her arms thru it. So I ended up having to take out the bottom 4 rows and just leaving the top row and she had no problem. Do you have a trick for the elastic? Have you ever had this problem?

Thanks!  On the dress in the pic I did three rows and on the princess one I did 4.  I use 3/4 inch elastic and 1" casing.  they seem to fit alright.  I know that my daughter is right at 20" chest and I make the dress so that it is right at 20", instead of a little smaller like I would for a skirt waist.  I think that helps.  I know when I put the 20" dress on my 22-23" dress form it is pretty snug, so there is only a little wiggle room!  

Plus the big thing I always do is have my daughter step through the bottom instead of over the arms.  Her hips are much smaller than her shoulders.

Hope that helps!! 

Jessica


----------



## DMGeurts

Grrr...  I lost each and every one of my quotes.  That's the second time that this has happened to me in the last week.

Sooo - everything is wonderful...

*Chiara*, I totally love the little guys last outfits - my favorite is the Tigger one with the plaid shorts...  I just love that plaid with Tigger - it's perfect!  

*Nini*, I just love the quilt you made for your DGD!  Someday I really want to try to make a quilt - but they really intimidate me.

*Anita*, The Ohana outfit is adorable!  And your DGC brought tears to my eyes, as well.

*Mommyof2princesses*, I love the book cover - is that what it is?  It's a really neat idea and I love how you have space for a notebook, pen and maybe even a little notepad in the bottom corner - love it.  The Rosettas are amazing too - I just love the Eric Carl one - he is my DD's favorite author and she is really drawn to his art.

*Mel0215* I just love the crib set.  The part I really love, and this might sound strange - but I really love the blue and the gold stripe going through the set, it really makes it all come together.  I just love it!  Are you planning to make a quilt or comforter to go with it?  IF you do, I think it would be adorable to border with the blue and do the gold stripe around the inner edge of the blue - that would be so cute!  Anyways - I love the set and it's coming together so nicely.

I hope I didn't forget anyone...

I need to get up to my sewing room and finish my Maleficent...  I am still procrastinating because the main fabric is just not clicking with me...  Grrr...

On a positive note - my tags and labels came the day before last - and they turned out amazing!  I made a swap project for another board, and I was able to use one of my tags for the first time.    Check out how awesome it looks, sorry the picture is a bit blurry - I couldn't get my camera to focus on the tag... it's days like this that I wish I had a DSLR, but I think you get the idea.






D~


----------



## miprender

mphalens said:


> So, here they are - Decoupaged Princess Jean Capris -
> The Front:



Great job on the jeans. That looks like a lot of work.



mphalens said:


> WOW!!!  Outfits look fabulous and I cannot get over how many characters you saw that I've NEVER seen in the parks!!!!  SO COOL!!!!



Thanks I actually have more characters that are on our PhotoPass CD that I need to order.



DMGeurts said:


> I
> WOW!!  First - thanks for posting pictures - they are all amazing!  Now, I just have to say that I love how your entire family coordinated, all the outfits really look put together, and even you and DH got in on the fun!  It looks like you had an amazing trip!
> D~



Thanks. I love being matchy matchy in Disney



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *EVERYTHING is WONDERFUL! so much work and love went into all that!!! I love the Steamboat Willie...onei i owuld like to do soemthingw ith him for g'babies when they go again,the black & white seems to be a good choice for them since they will be older... *



Thanks. Steamboat Willie is one of my favorite ones too.



cogero said:


> I love all your items so very cute. Love seeing the items in action.



Soon it will be your turn. I just can't believe how fast my trip went.



VBAndrea said:


> OUTSTANDING!!!!  I love everything -- you did such an amazing job!  I think the Chip and Dale fabric was well worth it.  The Vida looks really good on your dd too -- things look so much better modeled.  You have some great family photos too!
> 
> I wish the kids had on their Peter Pan outfits for the pic with him!  I had the same issue with Chip and Dale.  We ran into Chip and Dale three times but I kept telling dd that we had to wait to see them for when they wore their Chip and Dale shirts.  So the night they wore C&D they were no where to be found.  We even asked cm's.
> .



Thanks! It took the two weeks to track down Peter Pan. I so wanted to get a picture with him the day the kids wore PP but I was just happy I found him.

As for the ChipNDale fabric. I will have to post pictures of what happened to those shorts. The same thing with the Stitch shorts. I am not sure why but the pants seams were shredded to to pieces. I will take pics to see what I did wrong. 



tricia said:


> everything is Great.   Love that your DH played along too.  Mine would, but I'm not so sure my kids still would, cause they are 10 and 14 now.



Thanks! DH was great and even wants to keep all his shirts.



Granna4679 said:


> Wow...precious pictures!!  I absolutely love them all.  You got fantastic pictures...who needs photpass??  Not sure I grabbed the right pictures but I love the chip and dale outfits and their mathing steamboat willie pictures are sooooo cute!!  Those are my favorites but you did a fantastic job on all of them.  Love how you and hubby match everything as well.
> 
> ETA:  Ok...I see I didn't get the 2nd picture correctly but they are all so cute, it doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are heading to Dallas this weekend (temps are 107-108 for the weekend ...yipes) to go to the American Girl Store there and we will have lunch at the AG Bistro.  Looking forward to a great weekend.



Thanks. I actually have another 200 photos on the photopass.

Love the Ohana dress. It will be perfect for there.



froggy33 said:


> miprender:  LOVE the pics and customs, wow that's a lot!!  I have enough trouble sewing for my one daughter.  I don't know how I'll handle this next one too!!
> 
> Jessica



Thanks. Actually it will be fun coordinating the outfits for both of your little ones.



cogero said:


> Here are the last 2 outfits for my boy.
> 
> Tigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perry the Platypus



So cute. We met Phineas & Ferb (pics on Photopass). Are you planning on going to HS the day you are wearing Perry.



DisMomJill said:


> I am new here, and have really enjoyed reading about and seeing all of the clothes that everyone has made.  I am just now getting started with my plans for outfits for my DD for our upcoming trip.  I haven't done any sewing in about 10 years, and I am definitely a novice.  It may take awhile to get going.  I was wondering where people buy their Disney fabric.  I am planning to go to Joann's this weekend in hopes of finding something.  TIA.



Welcome.



mommyof2princesses said:


> WOW!  Lots of great pics!  And I love all the outfits!  They are just perfect. Love those appliques!  did you get those from Heather, or somewhere else?



99% of them are from Heather. I also used some from DigitalbyDesign, Bows&Clothes and SweetPeasPlace but Heather by far stitches out the best.



mommyof2princesses said:


> So, I have been busy and finally have photos uploaded to share!  First, my cousin is having an engagement party in two weeks and I wanted to make her something as a gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I have been working hard on some more Rosetta bags.  I have finished 3 more!
> Hungry Caterpillar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Now I need to start work on a wedding gift for my brother.  He is getting married the same weekend as the engagment party for my cousin....2 weeks from tomorrow!  YIKES!



Posted on FB but wanted to post here . Love everything you did.



SallyfromDE said:


> Everything came out great!! Kids, including the biggest one, look like they enjoyed it all.
> .



Thanks



Jaylin said:


> I love all the outfits that you made!  They all look fantasic!  I've got all 4 of my kiddos going in May so I'm seriously contemplating starting the customs now!!!  I love the applique disign on this last outfit.  Something cute and different.  Do you remember who they are from??



The Mickey & Minnie holding the icecream are from Heather.



Mel0215 said:


> So, I said I would post by the weekend, and it's only Firday!!!  Hooray me! I actually sat down and got all of this done... well, mostly done. The curtains still need the back put on, but that's easy!
> Crib Dust Ruffle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Everything is adorable.



aboveH20 said:


> Your outfits are out of this world amazing.  I love that your whole family coordinated.  And looking at the photos was like having a mini-trip report.  I miss Disney!
> .



I think Dorrrine needs to go!


----------



## VBAndrea

Mel0215 said:


> So, I said I would post by the weekend, and it's only Firday!!!  Hooray me! I actually sat down and got all of this done... well, mostly done. The curtains still need the back put on, but that's easy!
> Crib Dust Ruffle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the matching curtains: (I don't have a curtain rod yet...so the floor will have to do) atleast it wasn't my ironing board again...


Everything looks fabulous!  I love the colors and you did an outstanding job with everything.  



aboveH20 said:


> So no chance of moving to FL and working for the Mouse?  I keep telling my husband that's what I want to do.


My dh actually did his initial nuke school in Orlando.  If you think he complains about the weather in VB you should hear him gripe about Florida.  So no, don't think we'll get to head that way.  I love Fl though (except for the bugs).  And I'm sure Disney would love to hire me to play one of the Princesses  since I'm an exact replica -- I could be Jasmine -- my belly would be oh so perfect.



NiniMorris said:


> I'm sure everyone has seen my Quiet Time Quilt for my grand daughter the Princess.  She starts Pre-K on Wednesday and needed a quilt.  Originally I was just going to put her name on one her mom bought, but you know I just couldn't let it go with that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] alyssa quilt 001 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> And then the picture of her loving it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] alyssa quilt 023 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Hidden inside the actual quilting is her name, the words, "Sweet Dreams", and "I Live You!"  I had so much fun making this one.  I told her that it was for when she had to lay down and be quiet at school, she could pretend it was me snuggling with her.  The we used it for her nap (shhh...we don't use that word around here!)
> 
> It is really going to be hard ...on me when she goes to school.  I have kept her since she was 3 weeks old and Mom had to go back to work part time for a couple months, and then went back to full time after that.  It is going to be very lonely around here!
> 
> 
> 
> (now, I have attempted to add the pictures from FB...if it doesn't work, I'll try adding them another way...you know how I am with pictures on this thing!)
> 
> 
> Nini


Adorable!  Great fabrics -- I especially love the colorful circles/dots.



t-beri said:


> Sitting at home on a Friday night folding mini bolts of fabric...  OH YEAH!  This is livin'!


There is nothing wrong with having excessive amounts of fabric to fold.  I washed some last night, will save folding for my big Saturday night adventure!



NiniMorris said:


> Last year she went to Pre-school for a whole month while I was recovering from my neck surgery.  She HATED it.  So far she is excited about this year.    I think she will be fine, but she told me I have to come during rest time every day.  This is the reason for the quilt...
> 
> We are lucky, even though GA cut the Pre-K program, our county actually has a surplus in school funds (shhhhh don't tell anyone!) so they are getting the same start day as the rest of the kids.
> 
> Yesterday, her daddy told me they are moving closer to us, about a mile away.  That way when she starts Kinder next year she can come to my house and catch the bus since they will be in the same school.
> 
> Nini


You all have public funded pre-K????  I've never heard of such a thing.  If you want pre-k here you pay for it at a private preschool.


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> I hope I didn't forget anyone...
> 
> I need to get up to my sewing room and finish my Maleficent...  I am still procrastinating because the main fabric is just not clicking with me...  Grrr...
> 
> On a positive note - my tags and labels came the day before last - and they turned out amazing!  I made a swap project for another board, and I was able to use one of my tags for the first time.    Check out how awesome it looks, sorry the picture is a bit blurry - I couldn't get my camera to focus on the tag... it's days like this that I wish I had a DSLR, but I think you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


You forgot about me.  You forgot to comment on all the beautiful things I've been posting lately.  

I like your labels!  I'd also like to see the rest of the creation!




miprender said:


> As for the ChipNDale fabric. I will have to post pictures of what happened to those shorts. The same thing with the Stitch shorts. I am not sure why but the pants seams were shredded to to pieces. I will take pics to see what I did wrong.



Was it only the Japanese fabric that got shredded?  I've heard you have to be careful with who you buy from b/c there are many fake reproductions.  I can't imagine it to be something you did.


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> You forgot about me.  You forgot to comment on all the beautiful things I've been posting lately.
> 
> I like your labels!  I'd also like to see the rest of the creation!



What did I miss that you posted??  I didn't see anything????  Did I see something while I was at work, and didn't post it when I got home?  I do that a lot.  

Thanks for liking my labels.    I will show the outfit when it's finished.    I might use it for the Disboutique Runway...  if you think the dots can be counted as "dots".  


D~


----------



## NiniMorris

VBAndrea said:


> Everything looks fabulous!  I love the colors and you did an outstanding job with everything.
> 
> 
> My dh actually did his initial nuke school in Orlando.  If you think he complains about the weather in VB you should hear him gripe about Florida.  So no, don't think we'll get to head that way.  I love Fl though (except for the bugs).  And I'm sure Disney would love to hire me to play one of the Princesses  since I'm an exact replica -- I could be Jasmine -- my belly would be oh so perfect.
> 
> 
> Adorable!  Great fabrics -- I especially love the colorful circles/dots.
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with having excessive amounts of fabric to fold.  I washed some last night, will save folding for my big Saturday night adventure!
> 
> 
> You all have public funded pre-K????  I've never heard of such a thing.  If you want pre-k here you pay for it at a private preschool.



The Pre-K is probably the ONLY good thing to come out of the lottery!  The Hope Scholarship never really paid enough to bother with and now it is cut so badly it is almost a joke.

Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> What did I miss that you posted??  I didn't see anything????  Did I see something while I was at work, and didn't post it when I got home?  I do that a lot.
> 
> Thanks for liking my labels.    I will show the outfit when it's finished.    I might use it for the Disboutique Runway...  if you think the dots can be counted as "dots".
> 
> 
> D~


Actually, I haven't posted a thing........was just testing you for dementia.  I've made some things, but no pics.  I haven't even taken pics of some BG shirts that I've had done for a week now!  And most of the things I've made for my dd have bottoms done (two skirts and some jeans) but have yet to have shirts embroidered.  I've been doing a lot of yard work lately and am behind on everything with dh being peg leg (technically just peg foot).  He started walking so I'm really not sure why he can't mow the lawn   He can mow a strip, rest 20 minutes, mow another strip, etc -- by the time he's done he'll be ready to start all over again b/c the grass will have grown, but it really would save me some time!

I think those dots would work -- they are dots!  I just can't figure out how this is vintage Disney -- but I'm sure you'll come up with something!


----------



## Mel0215

Thank you for all the compliments on the nursery so far. I wanted to make a quilt, but we wound up ordering one with matching bumpers. So, he may get a quilt when the one we have goes away. 

D~ the tag is so cute, it adds that little touch of awesomeness! Dots are dots... round and on fabric. There was no size or count restriction... 

Nini- The quilt is too cute. I like that you have words and her name in it too. That makes it extra special.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

VBAndrea said:


> Everything looks fabulous!  I love the colors and you did an outstanding job with everything.
> 
> 
> My dh actually did his initial nuke school in Orlando.  If you think he complains about the weather in VB you should hear him gripe about Florida.  So no, don't think we'll get to head that way.  I love Fl though (except for the bugs).  And I'm sure Disney would love to hire me to play one of the Princesses  since I'm an exact replica -- I could be Jasmine -- my belly would be oh so perfect.
> 
> 
> Adorable!  Great fabrics -- I especially love the colorful circles/dots.
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with having excessive amounts of fabric to fold.  I washed some last night, will save folding for my big Saturday night adventure!
> 
> 
> You all have public funded pre-K????  I've never heard of such a thing.  If you want pre-k here you pay for it at a private preschool.


*Thank Goodness to the GA Lottery!!!! I've taught pre-k as an asst. through for 15 years! we have 20 { thi syear 22} kids in each class,8-2:30 5 days a week. in my center we go with the City school calender,well until thi syear,to save money they cut 20 days form the pre-k year so ours is 3 weeks off the front end of the year,not sure about the other 5 days??? wish they would of just done2 days off each month! would of been easier on the teachers paycheck since they opted out of the year round pay schedule { well where i work they sdid,it's a daycare center} anywyas...since i work withthe school aged kids all summer and they start back on mon that means i will be a floater with shorter hours and will have to work in the 2 year old room!!! i have never worked with them ...should be fun! hehe
the GA Lottery has been wonderful for the kids in our community,'specially at my center,we have many lower income families and also many hispanic,many live within walking distance so they walk them to and from school each day!!! very wonderful families we have! each year as it gets closer i get more and more excited about my new class of 'babies' who leave as 'big kids'...they chaneg sooo mych durng the year...all 5 of my older g'babeis went thorugh the ga pre-k and the youngets strt in a few weeks! *


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> Actually, I haven't posted a thing........was just testing you for dementia.  I've made some things, but no pics.  I haven't even taken pics of some BG shirts that I've had done for a week now!  And most of the things I've made for my dd have bottoms done (two skirts and some jeans) but have yet to have shirts embroidered.  I've been doing a lot of yard work lately and am behind on everything with dh being peg leg (technically just peg foot).  He started walking so I'm really not sure why he can't mow the lawn   He can mow a strip, rest 20 minutes, mow another strip, etc -- by the time he's done he'll be ready to start all over again b/c the grass will have grown, but it really would save me some time!
> 
> I think those dots would work -- they are dots!  I just can't figure out how this is vintage Disney -- but I'm sure you'll come up with something!



I agree - I think your DH should mow the lawn... it would be the most considerate thing for him to do, considering all you've been doing for him lately.  



Mel0215 said:


> D~ the tag is so cute, it adds that little touch of awesomeness! Dots are dots... round and on fabric. There was no size or count restriction...



Thank you.  

I m going to post pics of the rest of the outfit... I've started working on something else today which will work much better for the Runway project.  

Initially, I was going to do "Opening day at WDW" as a theme, and this would be the outfit that one little girl wore - but I decided to do something a bit more Disney - even if this is Fairytale like.





















And the inside of Red Riding Hood's cape... Dots:





D~


----------



## RMAMom

I have had an idea for an EPCOT dress rolling around in my head for a while now and today I ran into a problem with it. I don't know if there is anything that can be done so this may just be a vent 

I am trying to appliqué all of the Mickey Flag Heads (Heather Sue's) onto the band of a dress. I am using the 5x7 size but the problem I am having is that not all of the heads are the same size for instance the Mexico head is about 5x6 but the USA head is 4x5.. I can't use them next to each other like I wanted to. Ugh, I'm so disgusted, I really wanted to make some progress on this and have been thinking about it for so long but it just isn't going to work with different sized heads!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

I thought this was super great for anyone needing some sort of organizing. Would it work as a toiletry bag? Or for kids toys in car travels? 

http://www.sewzannesfabrics.com/sewalongs.php?display=sewalongs_unique&id=7


----------



## cogero

miprender said:


> Soon it will be your turn. I just can't believe how fast my trip went.
> 
> 
> 
> So cute. We met Phineas & Ferb (pics on Photopass). Are you planning on going to HS the day you are wearing Perry.



That is the plan.Just need to decide what we are doing what day stilll  Though we are eating dinner in Epcot almost every night. we are geeky like that 



DMGeurts said:


> I agree - I think your DH should mow the lawn... it would be the most considerate thing for him to do, considering all you've been doing for him lately.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I m going to post pics of the rest of the outfit... I've started working on something else today which will work much better for the Runway project.
> 
> Initially, I was going to do "Opening day at WDW" as a theme, and this would be the outfit that one little girl wore - but I decided to do something a bit more Disney - even if this is Fairytale like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the inside of Red Riding Hood's cape... Dots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I am too lazy to shrink the pictures down. This is so cute.

Okay question do you like black dots with red border or red dots with black border or blue dots with red border?


----------



## SallyfromDE

RMAMom said:


> I have had an idea for an EPCOT dress rolling around in my head for a while now and today I ran into a problem with it. I don't know if there is anything that can be done so this may just be a vent
> 
> I am trying to appliqué all of the Mickey Flag Heads (Heather Sue's) onto the band of a dress. I am using the 5x7 size but the problem I am having is that not all of the heads are the same size for instance the Mexico head is about 5x6 but the USA head is 4x5.. I can't use them next to each other like I wanted to. Ugh, I'm so disgusted, I really wanted to make some progress on this and have been thinking about it for so long but it just isn't going to work with different sized heads!!!



Is there a way you can space the larger heads apart? Like 2 of the 4x5 heads, then a 5x6, 2 of the 4x5 and then another 5x6, and so on?


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> I m going to post pics of the rest of the outfit... I've started working on something else today which will work much better for the Runway project.
> 
> Initially, I was going to do "Opening day at WDW" as a theme, and this would be the outfit that one little girl wore - but I decided to do something a bit more Disney - even if this is Fairytale like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the inside of Red Riding Hood's cape... Dots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


That outfit is sooooo impressive!  I love the hooded cape and it looks flawless!  I don't know how you can sew such tiny things so perfectly.  You bet be speedy if you think your next outfit will work better!



RMAMom said:


> I have had an idea for an EPCOT dress rolling around in my head for a while now and today I ran into a problem with it. I don't know if there is anything that can be done so this may just be a vent
> 
> I am trying to appliqué all of the Mickey Flag Heads (Heather Sue's) onto the band of a dress. I am using the 5x7 size but the problem I am having is that not all of the heads are the same size for instance the Mexico head is about 5x6 but the USA head is 4x5.. I can't use them next to each other like I wanted to. Ugh, I'm so disgusted, I really wanted to make some progress on this and have been thinking about it for so long but it just isn't going to work with different sized heads!!!


They are really not the same size?  I find that odd.  In the sample on her web page of the set they all look the same size.  Did you e-mail her to inquire?  I just really find it peculiar that they would be different.

What if you appliqued the heads on at random angles rather than straight up and down.  Or could you alternate putting ones similar sized with an odd size between them?  Your idea sounds so cute!


SallyfromDE said:


> I thought this was super great for anyone needing some sort of organizing. Would it work as a toiletry bag? Or for kids toys in car travels?
> 
> http://www.sewzannesfabrics.com/sewalongs.php?display=sewalongs_unique&id=7


Cute -- I could definitely see it for a toy bag.


cogero said:


> Okay question do you like black dots with red border or red dots with black border or blue dots with red border?


red dots, black border.


----------



## dianemom2

DMGeurts said:


> I m going to post pics of the rest of the outfit... I've started working on something else today which will work much better for the Runway project.
> 
> Initially, I was going to do "Opening day at WDW" as a theme, and this would be the outfit that one little girl wore - but I decided to do something a bit more Disney - even if this is Fairytale like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the inside of Red Riding Hood's cape... Dots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


That is so cute!  I love how you used the different fabrics together.  It works really well!  Is that the pattern that you were hunting all over to find?



RMAMom said:


> I have had an idea for an EPCOT dress rolling around in my head for a while now and today I ran into a problem with it. I don't know if there is anything that can be done so this may just be a vent
> 
> I am trying to appliqué all of the Mickey Flag Heads (Heather Sue's) onto the band of a dress. I am using the 5x7 size but the problem I am having is that not all of the heads are the same size for instance the Mexico head is about 5x6 but the USA head is 4x5.. I can't use them next to each other like I wanted to. Ugh, I'm so disgusted, I really wanted to make some progress on this and have been thinking about it for so long but it just isn't going to work with different sized heads!!!



I'd contact Heather Sue to find out if they are supposed to be the same size or if they are slightly different.  Do you have the ability to re-size your appliques on your machine?  You might be able to re-size them so that they are the same size.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Thanks for all the kind words about my portfolio and rosetta bags.  I really enjoyed making the bags and plan to sell some of them!



NiniMorris said:


> I'm sure everyone has seen my Quiet Time Quilt for my grand daughter the Princess.  She starts Pre-K on Wednesday and needed a quilt.  Originally I was just going to put her name on one her mom bought, but you know I just couldn't let it go with that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] alyssa quilt 001 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> And then the picture of her loving it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] alyssa quilt 023 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Hidden inside the actual quilting is her name, the words, "Sweet Dreams", and "I Live You!"  I had so much fun making this one.  I told her that it was for when she had to lay down and be quiet at school, she could pretend it was me snuggling with her.  The we used it for her nap (shhh...we don't use that word around here!)
> 
> It is really going to be hard ...on me when she goes to school.  I have kept her since she was 3 weeks old and Mom had to go back to work part time for a couple months, and then went back to full time after that.  It is going to be very lonely around here!
> 
> 
> 
> (now, I have attempted to add the pictures from FB...if it doesn't work, I'll try adding them another way...you know how I am with pictures on this thing!)
> 
> 
> Nini



Love the quilt!  It is beautiful!  And it is cool to embroidery the words into it!  And look how happy she is to have it!  She will cherish that forever!



DMGeurts said:


> I m going to post pics of the rest of the outfit... I've started working on something else today which will work much better for the Runway project.
> 
> Initially, I was going to do "Opening day at WDW" as a theme, and this would be the outfit that one little girl wore - but I decided to do something a bit more Disney - even if this is Fairytale like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the inside of Red Riding Hood's cape... Dots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Love the red riding hood cape!  The outfit is cute too!  And I LOVE your labels!  I really want to get some but need to wait to save up some money.


----------



## dianemom2

Here is what I have finished in the last couple of days.  They are all for my little niece.  When I did the last Big Give, I cut out the Cinderella dress and the Pooh dress for her too.  The pooh dress is almost exactly the same.  The Cinderella dress I did with a different applique.  Then as I have been working through all the unfinished projects down in my sewing room, I came across the top and leggings and embellished them.  I had picked up the set at Target on clearance for like $3.98 at the end of last winter.  My niece is crazy about mermaids so I think she will like it.






























Now the only things that I have left in the sewing room are mending and putting patches on Girl Scout vests.  I am going to put that off for some other time.  I had a great time digging through my stash of fabrics and planning out some cute little outfits.  I have a Back To School dress, a Halloween outfit and a Thanksgiving outfit planned for my little niece.  I have had the fabric for ages since I bought it thinking I would make stuff for my girls.  But they got too big and won't wear anything I make anymore.  I would make them some special pj pants for Halloween and Thanksgiving but there isn't enough fabric.  Those pj pants use up a lot of fabric!  I am also planning to cut out those Rosetta bags this week and get started on them!  I know I keep saying that but this time I really am going to get to it


----------



## cogero

i made my first ever dress and love it. I need to take a picture but the lighting stinks. I will do that tomorrow.

Going to work on my Project Runway project and decided it is going to be fore me. 

I am also going to cut the fabric for some of the appliques I need to do for DDs remaining 3 skirts.


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> That outfit is sooooo impressive!  I love the hooded cape and it looks flawless!  I don't know how you can sew such tiny things so perfectly.  You bet be speedy if you think your next outfit will work better!



Thank you Andrea... That is such a nice compliment.    I finished the first outfit right before dinner, and I have the second outfit half way done...  I just don't know which one to use???



dianemom2 said:


> That is so cute!  I love how you used the different fabrics together.  It works really well!  Is that the pattern that you were hunting all over to find?



Thank you.    This was not the pattern I was hunting all over for (I haven't gotten up the courage to resize it yet) - However - the entire outfit is from the same pattern maker.  They are called Oliver + S patterns - and they are super nice, directions aren't quite as precise as Cara C's, but they are pretty good.  The dress is from the Ice Cream Dress pattern, found here: O + S Ice Cream Dress  And the Little Red Riding Hood Cape is in Oliver + S book called Little Things to Sew which I have seen for sale at many fabric stores, this is what the cover looks like:  Little Things to Sew  I just love the finished look that these patterns have.  



mommyof2princesses said:


> Love the red riding hood cape!  The outfit is cute too!  And I LOVE your labels!  I really want to get some but need to wait to save up some money.



Thanks!    The labels that I ordered weren't all that expensive - I think they were about $30 for 60 of them.  The only hard part is remembering to put them in while you are sewing.  



dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I have finished in the last couple of days.  They are all for my little niece.  When I did the last Big Give, I cut out the Cinderella dress and the Pooh dress for her too.  The pooh dress is almost exactly the same.  The Cinderella dress I did with a different applique.  Then as I have been working through all the unfinished projects down in my sewing room, I came across the top and leggings and embellished them.  I had picked up the set at Target on clearance for like $3.98 at the end of last winter.  My niece is crazy about mermaids so I think she will like it.



These turned out so wonderful - I bet your little neice will just love them!    And way to make a dent in the items in your sewing room.  

D~


----------



## princesskayla

Has anyone tried the retro romper from You Can Make this? I am so stuck on the bottom - putting together the legs and crotch piece. The pictures are not very clear and it is confusing me! This pattern and me have not been friends since the beginning. I have already restarted it 2 times, then took it out stitches once more. I am about to throw it away - but it is super cute and I don't want to do that - plus it is my Runway project.  TIA.


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I have finished in the last couple of days.  They are all for my little niece.  When I did the last Big Give, I cut out the Cinderella dress and the Pooh dress for her too.  The pooh dress is almost exactly the same.  The Cinderella dress I did with a different applique.  Then as I have been working through all the unfinished projects down in my sewing room, I came across the top and leggings and embellished them.  I had picked up the set at Target on clearance for like $3.98 at the end of last winter.  My niece is crazy about mermaids so I think she will like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the only things that I have left in the sewing room are mending and putting patches on Girl Scout vests.  I am going to put that off for some other time.  I had a great time digging through my stash of fabrics and planning out some cute little outfits.  I have a Back To School dress, a Halloween outfit and a Thanksgiving outfit planned for my little niece.  I have had the fabric for ages since I bought it thinking I would make stuff for my girls.  But they got too big and won't wear anything I make anymore.  I would make them some special pj pants for Halloween and Thanksgiving but there isn't enough fabric.  Those pj pants use up a lot of fabric!  I am also planning to cut out those Rosetta bags this week and get started on them!  I know I keep saying that but this time I really am going to get to it


Great that you redid your BG design for your niece.  I keep saying I need to redo a couple of sets I made for BG's for my dd, but have yet to have the time.  I love all of your appliques   I'm also really intrigued with how you redid the Ariel shirt.  Did you use knit fabric or cotton?  Did you do a rolled edge on the serger?  I have made small ruffles like that and serged the edges, but my rolled hems leave something to be desired so I'm not sure I could get away with bands around a shirt.  That's a fabulous way to dress up a shirt though, so please share how you did it!!! 



princesskayla said:


> Has anyone tried the retro romper from You Can Make this? I am so stuck on the bottom - putting together the legs and crotch piece. The pictures are not very clear and it is confusing me! This pattern and me have not been friends since the beginning. I have already restarted it 2 times, then took it out stitches once more. I am about to throw it away - but it is super cute and I don't want to do that - plus it is my Runway project.  TIA.


I have not tried it, but would it be feasible to construct the crotch as you would the way the Easy Fits are done?  I just did a diaper cover for a BG not long ago with an old Simplicity pattern and it was put together very similar to the Easy Fits.
I finished my project today so am hoping to snap pics tomorrow.  My seam ripper helped me make it, just as yours appears to be helping you


----------



## DMGeurts

*So... when do we post pictures of the Runway projects?  Is there a certain place we post them to?*
D~


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> *So... when do we post pictures of the Runway projects?  Is there a certain place we post them to?*
> D~



 You e-mail your pic(s) to Joni -- there is a link to her e-mail address on page 76 where the official rules are.  I guess she will post all of the pictures -- which seems like an awful lot of work to me!  I'm not sure if she is posting who made what or not -- I think it would be kind of fun to guess.  I think she is making a separate thread with the photos and opening voting up to everyone.  I don't know if there will be rules or if entrants are allowed to vote or if there will be a rule that you can't vote for yourself or how she is doing it.  I don't really care.  I had fun making my creation and enjoy a good challenge.  It helped me think outside the box a little and try something I otherwise might not have.  And the best part is I didn't have to buy a thing -- good thing I started hoarding fabric and supplies!


----------



## jessica52877

RMAMom said:


> I have had an idea for an EPCOT dress rolling around in my head for a while now and today I ran into a problem with it. I don't know if there is anything that can be done so this may just be a vent
> 
> I am trying to appliqué all of the Mickey Flag Heads (Heather Sue's) onto the band of a dress. I am using the 5x7 size but the problem I am having is that not all of the heads are the same size for instance the Mexico head is about 5x6 but the USA head is 4x5.. I can't use them next to each other like I wanted to. Ugh, I'm so disgusted, I really wanted to make some progress on this and have been thinking about it for so long but it just isn't going to work with different sized heads!!!



Do you possibly accidentally have them flipped in the hoop? Some up and down and some sideways? I am sure you don't but I cannot figure out why they would be different sizes since everything is inside the head.


----------



## scrap_heaven

RMAMom said:


> I have had an idea for an EPCOT dress rolling around in my head for a while now and today I ran into a problem with it. I don't know if there is anything that can be done so this may just be a vent
> 
> I am trying to appliqué all of the Mickey Flag Heads (Heather Sue's) onto the band of a dress. I am using the 5x7 size but the problem I am having is that not all of the heads are the same size for instance the Mexico head is about 5x6 but the USA head is 4x5.. I can't use them next to each other like I wanted to. Ugh, I'm so disgusted, I really wanted to make some progress on this and have been thinking about it for so long but it just isn't going to work with different sized heads!!!



I found that about the USA head as well and I think there was a mix up with the files because the 6x10 is the perfect 5x7 size.  TRY that, it is what I did, forgot about it until right now reading your post.


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> You e-mail your pic(s) to Joni -- there is a link to her e-mail address on page 76 where the official rules are.  I guess she will post all of the pictures -- which seems like an awful lot of work to me!  I'm not sure if she is posting who made what or not -- I think it would be kind of fun to guess.  I think she is making a separate thread with the photos and opening voting up to everyone.  I don't know if there will be rules or if entrants are allowed to vote or if there will be a rule that you can't vote for yourself or how she is doing it.  I don't really care.  I had fun making my creation and enjoy a good challenge.  It helped me think outside the box a little and try something I otherwise might not have.  And the best part is I didn't have to buy a thing -- good thing I started hoarding fabric and supplies!




I finished my project today. Not sure it is exactly what I envisioned in my head but I like it. Just wish I had had red thread.

Tomorrow I will cut all the loose threads and take a picture of it.

I also ironed and cut all the panels for the 3 remaining outfits for DD. So It was a productive night.


----------



## JMD1979

DMGeurts said:


> I agree - I think your DH should mow the lawn... it would be the most considerate thing for him to do, considering all you've been doing for him lately.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I m going to post pics of the rest of the outfit... I've started working on something else today which will work much better for the Runway project.
> 
> Initially, I was going to do "Opening day at WDW" as a theme, and this would be the outfit that one little girl wore - but I decided to do something a bit more Disney - even if this is Fairytale like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the inside of Red Riding Hood's cape... Dots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


This is sooo cute! I would love to find a pattern for the hooded cape in children's sizes! Love your tags too! Awesome job as always!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I have finished in the last couple of days.  They are all for my little niece.  When I did the last Big Give, I cut out the Cinderella dress and the Pooh dress for her too.  The pooh dress is almost exactly the same.  The Cinderella dress I did with a different applique.  Then as I have been working through all the unfinished projects down in my sewing room, I came across the top and leggings and embellished them.  I had picked up the set at Target on clearance for like $3.98 at the end of last winter.  My niece is crazy about mermaids so I think she will like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the only things that I have left in the sewing room are mending and putting patches on Girl Scout vests.  I am going to put that off for some other time.  I had a great time digging through my stash of fabrics and planning out some cute little outfits.  I have a Back To School dress, a Halloween outfit and a Thanksgiving outfit planned for my little niece.  I have had the fabric for ages since I bought it thinking I would make stuff for my girls.  But they got too big and won't wear anything I make anymore.  I would make them some special pj pants for Halloween and Thanksgiving but there isn't enough fabric.  Those pj pants use up a lot of fabric!  I am also planning to cut out those Rosetta bags this week and get started on them!  I know I keep saying that but this time I really am going to get to it


I'm loving everything you posted! Adorable! What really caught my eye though was the star fabric you used for Ariel and Cinderella's skin, what a brilliant idea! Love it!


Jeana


----------



## PixieDust32

Love the doll clothes.


----------



## RMAMom

SallyfromDE said:


> Is there a way you can space the larger heads apart? Like 2 of the 4x5 heads, then a 5x6, 2 of the 4x5 and then another 5x6, and so on?





VBAndrea said:


> They are really not the same size?  I find that odd.  In the sample on her web page of the set they all look the same size.  Did you e-mail her to inquire?  I just really find it peculiar that they would be different.
> 
> What if you appliqued the heads on at random angles rather than straight up and down.  Or could you alternate putting ones similar sized with an odd size between them?  Your idea sounds so cute!





dianemom2 said:


> I'd contact Heather Sue to find out if they are supposed to be the same size or if they are slightly different.  Do you have the ability to re-size your appliques on your machine?  You might be able to re-size them so that they are the same size.





jessica52877 said:


> Do you possibly accidentally have them flipped in the hoop? Some up and down and some sideways? I am sure you don't but I cannot figure out why they would be different sizes since everything is inside the head.





scrap_heaven said:


> I found that about the USA head as well and I think there was a mix up with the files because the 6x10 is the perfect 5x7 size.  TRY that, it is what I did, forgot about it until right now reading your post.



Thanks everyone, I think I am going to see if the 4x4 size will work. I already cut the band for the dress using the USA measurements so in the end this may be a happy accident. I will email Heather Sue and ask her about it because it just seems wrong and if it is I am sure she would like to correct it. Yesterday I was so disappointed when I realized that there was a problem all I could do was come here and whine! My goal for this weekend is to get three dresses finished, I finished the Belle dress and was starting on the EPCOT dress and had to stop. Bummer! So here I am 4:26 in the morning with great hopes of finishing the EPCOT dress and a Minnie for Chef Mickey. Usually it's fun to watch your ticker countdown but mine is starting to feel like it's taunting me !


----------



## RMAMom

DMGeurts said:


> Initially, I was going to do "Opening day at WDW" as a theme, and this would be the outfit that one little girl wore - but I decided to do something a bit more Disney - even if this is Fairytale like.
> 
> 
> And the inside of Red Riding Hood's cape... Dots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I love the outfit but the cape is fantastic! Congrats on your labels, they look great.



SallyfromDE said:


> I thought this was super great for anyone needing some sort of organizing. Would it work as a toiletry bag? Or for kids toys in car travels?
> 
> http://www.sewzannesfabrics.com/sewalongs.php?display=sewalongs_unique&id=7


That is so clever, I bookmarked it.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I have finished in the last couple of days.  They are all for my little niece.  When I did the last Big Give, I cut out the Cinderella dress and the Pooh dress for her too.  The pooh dress is almost exactly the same.  The Cinderella dress I did with a different applique.  Then as I have been working through all the unfinished projects down in my sewing room, I came across the top and leggings and embellished them.  I had picked up the set at Target on clearance for like $3.98 at the end of last winter.  My niece is crazy about mermaids so I think she will like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the only things that I have left in the sewing room are mending and putting patches on Girl Scout vests.  I am going to put that off for some other time.  I had a great time digging through my stash of fabrics and planning out some cute little outfits.  I have a Back To School dress, a Halloween outfit and a Thanksgiving outfit planned for my little niece.  I have had the fabric for ages since I bought it thinking I would make stuff for my girls.  But they got too big and won't wear anything I make anymore.  I would make them some special pj pants for Halloween and Thanksgiving but there isn't enough fabric.  Those pj pants use up a lot of fabric!  I am also planning to cut out those Rosetta bags this week and get started on them!  I know I keep saying that but this time I really am going to get to it



They all look great but I love the Mermaid outfit. Those ruffles are perfect!



cogero said:


> i made my first ever dress and love it. I need to take a picture but the lighting stinks. I will do that tomorrow.
> 
> Going to work on my Project Runway project and decided it is going to be fore me.
> 
> I am also going to cut the fabric for some of the appliques I need to do for DDs remaining 3 skirts.



Can't wait to see your dress!


princesskayla said:


> Has anyone tried the retro romper from You Can Make this? I am so stuck on the bottom - putting together the legs and crotch piece. The pictures are not very clear and it is confusing me! This pattern and me have not been friends since the beginning. I have already restarted it 2 times, then took it out stitches once more. I am about to throw it away - but it is super cute and I don't want to do that - plus it is my Runway project.  TIA.



Which one? I have Carlas and I have Babykay's Romper from YCMT. BabyKay's was terrible but I don't remember having a problem with Carlas. 

I can't wait to see all the Runway Projects!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Friday night my iron died.  Or I decided to kill it before it killed me...its always popped on occasion, but this time it shot out a giant spark!  And then smelled funny, so I decided to unplug it and call it quits.  If course this was in the middle of a sewing project, and not just boring clothes ironing, which meant I needed to replace it IMMEDIATELY.    We went to Target, and bringing DH for such a purchase is never a good idea, right?  He wanted to go cheap, I didnt want the same brand that almost killed me, and that was the cheap one.  Lucky for me he agreed.   So we went mid-range...there was no way I was paying $90 for an iron anyway, is it really that much better?  I ended up with a Shark, a brand I'm not familiar with, but I really like it.  I realize now that the old one wasn't working very well, it never bonded heavy duty interfacing well.  Shark works almost too well, I had to turn it down because it started to melt the stuff.

This is the important project I was in the middle of, something for me!  A small Rosetta bag for game day.  I'm not totally in love with it, I couldn't find the fabric I wanted, and settled for the blue calico.  It's also smaller than I think I want, so I may sell this one and remake the medium size if I can find some different fabric.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm also ISO this fabric.  I've looked at the two Joann's in the area (that's where it came from) and I've got a friend looking in SW FL for me.  It's embroidered denim, I don't know the sku#, but if anyone making a trip to Joann's and finds it, I need 6 yards.  I'll paypal ASAP, and be grateful for life!


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> You e-mail your pic(s) to Joni -- there is a link to her e-mail address on page 76 where the official rules are.  I guess she will post all of the pictures -- which seems like an awful lot of work to me!  I'm not sure if she is posting who made what or not -- I think it would be kind of fun to guess.  I think she is making a separate thread with the photos and opening voting up to everyone.  I don't know if there will be rules or if entrants are allowed to vote or if there will be a rule that you can't vote for yourself or how she is doing it.  I don't really care.  I had fun making my creation and enjoy a good challenge.  It helped me think outside the box a little and try something I otherwise might not have.  And the best part is I didn't have to buy a thing -- good thing I started hoarding fabric and supplies!



Thanks Andrea...  I knew you'd have the answer for me.  



JMD1979 said:


> This is sooo cute! I would love to find a pattern for the hooded cape in children's sizes! Love your tags too! Awesome job as always!
> 
> Jeana



Thank you!    Here's the link to the book with the child sized cape pattern in it (I just redrafted it to make it dolly sized)...  http://www.oliverands.com/book/  I've seen it at several fabric stores way cheaper than you can buy it at the actual website.  But the projects in it are a lot of fun.  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Friday night my iron died.  Or I decided to kill it before it killed me...its always popped on occasion, but this time it shot out a giant spark!  And then smelled funny, so I decided to unplug it and call it quits.  If course this was in the middle of a sewing project, and not just boring clothes ironing, which meant I needed to replace it IMMEDIATELY.    We went to Target, and bringing DH for such a purchase is never a good idea, right?  He wanted to go cheap, I didnt want the same brand that almost killed me, and that was the cheap one.  Lucky for me he agreed.   So we went mid-range...there was no way I was paying $90 for an iron anyway, is it really that much better?  I ended up with a Shark, a brand I'm not familiar with, but I really like it.  I realize now that the old one wasn't working very well, it never bonded heavy duty interfacing well.  Shark works almost too well, I had to turn it down because it started to melt the stuff.



THis turned out so cute!  I love the bright colors!    Did you end up with the blue Shark iron?  If so, that's the one that I have and I really like it a lot.  I was in the same boat as you, I accidentally knocked over DH's travel iron (perfect size for Dolly clothes) and broke it, all of our other irons were ancient.  Wanted a middle price range iron and I really liked the Shark - it has performed really well for me over the last 6+ months.  And I really like that it has a timer with auto shut-off, sometimes it annoys me that when I got to use it, it's blinking that it's off, but it only takes a minute to warm back up again.  

I am spending today in my sewing room again...  I want to finish up the second potential outfit for the Runway project.  Then I'll need to decide which one to enter.  I have a feeling that mine will take a back seat to many of your wonderful creations - but I am really excited to see what everyone makes.  

D~


----------



## miprender

NiniMorris said:


> I'm sure everyone has seen my Quiet Time Quilt for my grand daughter the Princess.  She starts Pre-K on Wednesday and needed a quilt.  Originally I was just going to put her name on one her mom bought, but you know I just couldn't let it go with that!
> 
> And then the picture of her loving it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] alyssa quilt 023 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Hidden inside the actual quilting is her name, the words, "Sweet Dreams", and "I Live You!"  I had so much fun making this one.  I told her that it was for when she had to lay down and be quiet at school, she could pretend it was me snuggling with her.  The we used it for her nap (shhh...we don't use that word around here!)
> 
> It is really going to be hard ...on me when she goes to school.  I have kept her since she was 3 weeks old and Mom had to go back to work part time for a couple months, and then went back to full time after that.  It is going to be very lonely around here!
> 
> Nini



Such a beautiful blanket. DS6 starts Kindergarten next month and I am going to miss him being around too. Luckily it is only 1/2 day. I know when my DD started school I was sad for a few weeks. . Plus DS3 is going to miss him so much.



JMD1979 said:


> Every outfit is simply perfect but I have to say that I love all of the family photos! We never get nearly enough!



Thanks. My DD was getting tired of all the pictures toward the end.



DMGeurts said:


> On a positive note - my tags and labels came the day before last - and they turned out amazing!  I made a swap project for another board, and I was able to use one of my tags for the first time.    Check out how awesome it looks, sorry the picture is a bit blurry - I couldn't get my camera to focus on the tag... it's days like this that I wish I had a DSLR, but I think you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Love the tags. They look even cutier on one of your creations.




DMGeurts said:


> Initially, I was going to do "Opening day at WDW" as a theme, and this would be the outfit that one little girl wore - but I decided to do something a bit more Disney - even if this is Fairytale like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Love it! You don't really see much Red Riding Hood stuff.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I have finished in the last couple of days.  They are all for my little niece.  When I did the last Big Give, I cut out the Cinderella dress and the Pooh dress for her too.  The pooh dress is almost exactly the same.  The Cinderella dress I did with a different applique.  Then as I have been working through all the unfinished projects down in my sewing room, I came across the top and leggings and embellished them.  I had picked up the set at Target on clearance for like $3.98 at the end of last winter.  My niece is crazy about mermaids so I think she will like it.



My DD is a mermaid fan too and would love this outfit. I love the ruffles on it too.




TinkerbelleMom said:


> This is the important project I was in the middle of, something for me!  A small Rosetta bag for game day.  I'm not totally in love with it, I couldn't find the fabric I wanted, and settled for the blue calico.  It's also smaller than I think I want, so I may sell this one and remake the medium size if I can find some different fabric.



Love the bag.



VBAndrea said:


> Was it only the Japanese fabric that got shredded?  I've heard you have to be careful with who you buy from b/c there are many fake reproductions.  I can't imagine it to be something you did.



YES it was the Japanese fabric but not all of it. I also purchased the fabric that had the Mickey Pirates and that one was fine. This fabric was different though and when I showed my mom she said it looked like Linen

*QUESTION*: What did I do wrong? I sewed and serged all the seams, which I did on my other shorts and only had this problem with these. It looked like someone tried to rip them off my sons


----------



## cogero

RMAMom said:


> Thanks everyone, I think I am going to see if the 4x4 size will work. I already cut the band for the dress using the USA measurements so in the end this may be a happy accident. I will email Heather Sue and ask her about it because it just seems wrong and if it is I am sure she would like to correct it. Yesterday I was so disappointed when I realized that there was a problem all I could do was come here and whine! My goal for this weekend is to get three dresses finished, I finished the Belle dress and was starting on the EPCOT dress and had to stop. Bummer! So here I am 4:26 in the morning with great hopes of finishing the EPCOT dress and a Minnie for Chef Mickey. *Usually it's fun to watch your ticker countdown but mine is starting to feel like it's taunting me* !



I am feeling this way too LOL.  I am going to be stitching out those same mickey heads today hopefully. I have to start with puffles first.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Friday night my iron died.  Or I decided to kill it before it killed me...its always popped on occasion, but this time it shot out a giant spark!  And then smelled funny, so I decided to unplug it and call it quits.  If course this was in the middle of a sewing project, and not just boring clothes ironing, which meant I needed to replace it IMMEDIATELY.    We went to Target, and bringing DH for such a purchase is never a good idea, right?  He wanted to go cheap,* I didnt want the same brand that almost killed me, and that was the cheap one.  Lucky for me he agreed.   So we went mid-range..*.there was no way I was paying $90 for an iron anyway, is it really that much better?  I ended up with a Shark, a brand I'm not familiar with, but I really like it.  I realize now that the old one wasn't working very well, it never bonded heavy duty interfacing well.  Shark works almost too well, I had to turn it down because it started to melt the stuff.
> 
> This is the important project I was in the middle of, something for me!  A small Rosetta bag for game day.  I'm not totally in love with it, I couldn't find the fabric I wanted, and settled for the blue calico.  It's also smaller than I think I want, so I may sell this one and remake the medium size if I can find some different fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also ISO this fabric.  I've looked at the two Joann's in the area (that's where it came from) and I've got a friend looking in SW FL for me.  It's embroidered denim, I don't know the sku#, but if anyone making a trip to Joann's and finds it, I need 6 yards.  I'll paypal ASAP, and be grateful for life!



I love your bag.
I went to target for a toaster yesterday and I wanted to go cheap LOL. It only toast bread for BLTs and poptarts and not very often. The one I liked was 31.99 because it was red. I bought the same model in Black for 19.99 

Today is all about putting appliques on 18 panels of fabric.


----------



## DMGeurts

miprender said:


> Love the tags. They look even cutier on one of your creations.
> 
> Love it! You don't really see much Red Riding Hood stuff.



Thank you so much!  



miprender said:


> YES it was the Japanese fabric but not all of it. I also purchased the fabric that had the Mickey Pirates and that one was fine. This fabric was different though and when I showed my mom she said it looked like Linen
> 
> *QUESTION*: What did I do wrong? I sewed and serged all the seams, which I did on my other shorts and only had this problem with these. It looked like someone tried to rip them off my sons



OMG!!!  I would be so sad and angry!  Honestly, I don't think you did anything wrong - especially since it happened to two of your items made of different fabrics.  You finished the seams the proper way...  I do find it strange that your hem seams are still intact and perfect...  Maybe (big maybe) if you did french seams, and you wash on gentle cycle and hang dry.  The only reason I suggest french seams is because your hems are still intact (but we really have no idea how intact they are because we can't see the inside).  I am just so sad for you... these were the most adorable shorts I had ever seen and I love the fabrics - you would think that they wouldn't self destruct like that.    Big hugs!

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

miprender said:


> YES it was the Japanese fabric but not all of it. I also purchased the fabric that had the Mickey Pirates and that one was fine. This fabric was different though and when I showed my mom she said it looked like Linen
> 
> *QUESTION*: What did I do wrong? I sewed and serged all the seams, which I did on my other shorts and only had this problem with these. It looked like someone tried to rip them off my sons



Yup...linen (and linen-like weaves) ares bear to sew garment from.  French seams are the way to go.  I found out the hard way...Made my grand daughter's bedding from a beautiful toile on a linen type weave.  It was simply gorgeous when it was finished!  First washing it fell completely apart!  For some reason I thought it would work since it was 100% cotton and not a true linen, but it was the weave that gave me problems, not the finer content.



Nini


----------



## dianemom2

TinkerbelleMom said:


> This is the important project I was in the middle of, something for me!  A small Rosetta bag for game day.  I'm not totally in love with it, I couldn't find the fabric I wanted, and settled for the blue calico.  It's also smaller than I think I want, so I may sell this one and remake the medium size if I can find some different fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also ISO this fabric.  I've looked at the two Joann's in the area (that's where it came from) and I've got a friend looking in SW FL for me.  It's embroidered denim, I don't know the sku#, but if anyone making a trip to Joann's and finds it, I need 6 yards.  I'll paypal ASAP, and be grateful for life!


I will take a look at my Joanns.  I may go later today to pick up some thread that I need.  With all the sewing I have done in the last two weeks I am running out of a couple of colors.  I love your Rosetta bag.  That is on my list to cut out this week.



miprender said:


> YES it was the Japanese fabric but not all of it. I also purchased the fabric that had the Mickey Pirates and that one was fine. This fabric was different though and when I showed my mom she said it looked like Linen
> 
> *QUESTION*: What did I do wrong? I sewed and serged all the seams, which I did on my other shorts and only had this problem with these. It looked like someone tried to rip them off my sons



I don't know why your shorts fell apart but how sad!  Your nice (and expensive) Japanese fabric looked so cute in the outfits you made!


I have had several comments about the ruffles on the Ariel outfit I just finished.  I have to admit that the ruffles were there when I bought the outfit.  All I did was to add Ariel. I guess I overstated things when I said I embellished the outfit.  I just meant I decorated it with an applique.  I should have realized that embellishing is different since I have seen all those wonderful embellished jeans.  As soon as I saw the outfit, I know it would make a great place to put an applique.  It also helped that the whole outfit cost less than $4!

I have never done a french seam.  What is one and how do you do it?


----------



## aboveH20

True to my word I worked on GKTW pillowcases yesterday.  It felt good to do something productive.

I also finished bottoms to go with two of the t-shirts I made last week -- so photos are forthcoming.

  ​


NiniMorris said:


> I'm sure everyone has seen my Quiet Time Quilt for my grand daughter the Princess.  She starts Pre-K on Wednesday and needed a quilt.  Originally I was just going to put her name on one her mom bought, but you know I just couldn't let it go with that!
> 
> 
> 
> alyssa quilt 023 by ninimorris,
> 
> Hidden inside the actual quilting is her name, the words, "Sweet Dreams", and "I Live You!"  I had so much fun making this one.  I told her that it was for when she had to lay down and be quiet at school, she could pretend it was me snuggling with her.  The we used it for her nap (shhh...we don't use that word around here!)
> 
> Nini



Your quilt is wonderful.  I love primary colors, they always seem so bright and cheerful.



miprender said:


> I think Dorrrine needs to go!



That's the best idea I have heard in a  v e r y long time. 



DMGeurts said:


> I
> I m going to post pics of the rest of the outfit... I've started working on something else today which will work much better for the Runway project.
> 
> Initially, I was going to do "Opening day at WDW" as a theme, and this would be the outfit that one little girl wore - but I decided to do something a bit more Disney - even if this is Fairytale like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Wow.  How do you sew so tiny?  And iron so tiny?

I love the outfit and can't imagine the hours you put into it.  The detail on the neckline and pockets bowls me over.  And you're going to SWAP it?  I hope you get a car or a cruise in return!

Your tags are great.  My aging (but ageless) eyes need a slightly bigger shot of them, but I love the clothesline idea.




SallyfromDE said:


> I thought this was super great for anyone needing some sort of organizing. Would it work as a toiletry bag? Or for kids toys in car travels?
> 
> http://www.sewzannesfabrics.com/sewalongs.php?display=sewalongs_unique&id=7



Very clever!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I have finished in the last couple of days.  They are all for my little niece.  When I did the last Big Give, I cut out the Cinderella dress and the Pooh dress for her too.  The pooh dress is almost exactly the same.  The Cinderella dress I did with a different applique.  Then as I have been working through all the unfinished projects down in my sewing room, I came across the top and leggings and embellished them.  I had picked up the set at Target on clearance for like $3.98 at the end of last winter.  My niece is crazy about mermaids so I think she will like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the only things that I have left in the sewing room are mending and putting patches on Girl Scout vests.  I am going to put that off for some other time.  I had a great time digging through my stash of fabrics and planning out some cute little outfits.  I have a Back To School dress, a Halloween outfit and a Thanksgiving outfit planned for my little niece.  I have had the fabric for ages since I bought it thinking I would make stuff for my girls.  But they got too big and won't wear anything I make anymore.  I would make them some special pj pants for Halloween and Thanksgiving but there isn't enough fabric.  Those pj pants use up a lot of fabric!  I am also planning to cut out those Rosetta bags this week and get started on them!  I know I keep saying that but this time I really am going to get to it



Everything looks so good.  The appliques turned out great.  I've never done an applique with more than two fabrics -- cutting those tiny pieces can be a challenge. Nice job!



cogero said:


> i made my first ever dress and love it. I need to take a picture but the lighting stinks. I will do that tomorrow.
> 
> Going to work on my Project Runway project and decided it is going to be fore me.
> 
> I am also going to cut the fabric for some of the appliques I need to do for DDs remaining 3 skirts.



Your energy level continues to amaze me.



scrap_heaven said:


> I found that about the USA head as well and I think there was a mix up with the files because the 6x10 is the perfect 5x7 size.  TRY that, it is what I did, forgot about it until right now reading your post.



How is your daughter doing? 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> This is the important project I was in the middle of, something for me!  A small Rosetta bag for game day.  I'm not totally in love with it, I couldn't find the fabric I wanted, and settled for the blue calico.  It's also smaller than I think I want, so I may sell this one and remake the medium size if I can find some different fabric.



The bag looks great.  I can imagine how you would want a bigger one if you're going to take it to a game.


----------



## PrinceCharmingsMom

Hey ladies! I was just going through all the outifts I have made DS and am wondering about him wearing them this year...how old do you think is too old to wear Jon Jon Rompers? They are so cute...and he still fits in all of them which would prevent me from making new Halloween themed outfits this year...I don't want to tell you his age just to see where the numbers fall in the too old poll...Thanks for your answers...

And so sorry to see those adorable shorts come apart that fabric was awesome and I know how hard it is to come up with cute boy Disney outfits....


----------



## dianemom2

PrinceCharmingsMom said:


> Hey ladies! I was just going through all the outifts I have made DS and am wondering about him wearing them this year...how old do you think is too old to wear Jon Jon Rompers? They are so cute...and he still fits in all of them which would prevent me from making new Halloween themed outfits this year...I don't want to tell you his age just to see where the numbers fall in the too old poll...Thanks for your answers...
> .



I don't have any boys so maybe other opinions might be different.  However I would think that as soon as he is old enough to start potty training then the jon jons are not right anymore.  So I guess my answer would be somewhere between 2 and 3.


----------



## SallyfromDE

dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I have finished in the last couple of days.  They are all for my little niece.  When I did the last Big Give, I cut out the Cinderella dress and the Pooh dress for her too.  The pooh dress is almost exactly the same.  The Cinderella dress I did with a different applique.  Then as I have been working through all the unfinished projects down in my sewing room, I came across the top and leggings and embellished them.  I had picked up the set at Target on clearance for like $3.98 at the end of last winter.  My niece is crazy about mermaids so I think she will like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the only things that I have left in the sewing room are mending and putting patches on Girl Scout vests.  I am going to put that off for some other time.  I had a great time digging through my stash of fabrics and planning out some cute little outfits.  I have a Back To School dress, a Halloween outfit and a Thanksgiving outfit planned for my little niece.  I have had the fabric for ages since I bought it thinking I would make stuff for my girls.  But they got too big and won't wear anything I make anymore.  I would make them some special pj pants for Halloween and Thanksgiving but there isn't enough fabric.  Those pj pants use up a lot of fabric!  I am also planning to cut out those Rosetta bags this week and get started on them!  I know I keep saying that but this time I really am going to get to it



I love these! The Ariel applique is adorable. 



miprender said:


> YES it was the Japanese fabric but not all of it. I also purchased the fabric that had the Mickey Pirates and that one was fine. This fabric was different though and when I showed my mom she said it looked like Linen
> 
> *QUESTION*: What did I do wrong? I sewed and serged all the seams, which I did on my other shorts and only had this problem with these. It looked like someone tried to rip them off my sons



Hmm.... I am guessing since these look like easy fit, there was plenty of roominess in them. This is what satin lingerie does when there isn't any give in the fabric, when worn even just a tad too tight. Does the fabric pull apart anywhere else? If not, I guess it's not dry rotted. And they are so adorable. Why not send a picture to the person who sold it to you and see what they say.


----------



## Stephres

French Seams: Sew WRONG sides together, 1/4 inch from edge. Trim close to the stitching. Flip around so RIGHT sides are together and sew again so the raw edges are inside. It is good for fancy fabric and see through fabric and might work for the shredded Japanese fabric. It is too cute not be be saved! Good luck!


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> I have never done a french seam.  What is one and how do you do it?



A french seam is a straight stitch that was used on garments before there was such a thing as zig-zagging or serging.  You pin your seam *wrong sides together* and stitch at 1/4" then trim the seam allowance to about 1/8", *then turn your garment inside out* and pin that same seam right sides together, and sew just a hair over 1/4" - so you are enclosing the seam allowance of the first stitch in the casing of the seam...  Sometimes you have to cut the pattern a smidgin bigger to acomodate the extra seam allowance - but with easy fits, you should be just fine.  I used this stitch all the time before I got my serger, and I still use it quite frequently (Like when I am too lazy to turn my chair 90 degrees and turn on my serger  ) I think I have a tutuorial saved somewhere here.   http://sewmamasew.com/blog2/2008/05/seam-finishes-simplified/



aboveH20 said:


> Wow.  How do you sew so tiny?  And iron so tiny?
> 
> I love the outfit and can't imagine the hours you put into it.  The detail on the neckline and pockets bowls me over.  And you're going to SWAP it?  I hope you get a car or a cruise in return!
> 
> Your tags are great.  My aging (but ageless) eyes need a slightly bigger shot of them, but I love the clothesline idea.



I am not sure how I do it...  I just do.    A car would be great... I like silver.  

Here's a close-up of my tags for your aging eyes:








PrinceCharmingsMom said:


> Hey ladies! I was just going through all the outifts I have made DS and am wondering about him wearing them this year...how old do you think is too old to wear Jon Jon Rompers? They are so cute...and he still fits in all of them which would prevent me from making new Halloween themed outfits this year...I don't want to tell you his age just to see where the numbers fall in the too old poll...Thanks for your answers...



I agree, probably about the time he starts potty training, because the buttons might make it difficult for him.

I finished my Runway outfits...  now I need to choose which one to submit.    I am also planning to work on making a pair of shoes to go with my Little Red Riding Hood outfit for the swap...  I really want to make a LRRH book to send with it - but that just sounds like too much effort.  

D~


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> . . . if there will be a rule that you can't vote for yourself or how she is doing it . . .  .




 on the one hand, I don't think Obama voted for McCain

 on the other hand, the only thing worse than getting no votes would be to get one vote


----------



## cogero

Instead of sewing I have been cleaning yuck. Going to start sewing in a few minutes because I have had enough of cleaning LOL.

Need to take a picture of the Tiana dress too. and send off my runway project.


----------



## Mel0215

dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I have finished in the last couple of days.  They are all for my little niece.  When I did the last Big Give, I cut out the Cinderella dress and the Pooh dress for her too.  The pooh dress is almost exactly the same.  The Cinderella dress I did with a different applique.  Then as I have been working through all the unfinished projects down in my sewing room, I came across the top and leggings and embellished them.  I had picked up the set at Target on clearance for like $3.98 at the end of last winter.  My niece is crazy about mermaids so I think she will like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the only things that I have left in the sewing room are mending and putting patches on Girl Scout vests.  I am going to put that off for some other time.  I had a great time digging through my stash of fabrics and planning out some cute little outfits.  I have a Back To School dress, a Halloween outfit and a Thanksgiving outfit planned for my little niece.  I have had the fabric for ages since I bought it thinking I would make stuff for my girls.  But they got too big and won't wear anything I make anymore.  I would make them some special pj pants for Halloween and Thanksgiving but there isn't enough fabric.  Those pj pants use up a lot of fabric!  I am also planning to cut out those Rosetta bags this week and get started on them!  I know I keep saying that but this time I really am going to get to it


The dresses are so cute! Love the fabrics you used for the appliques. The little mermaid one is my favorite!!! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Friday night my iron died.  Or I decided to kill it before it killed me...its always popped on occasion, but this time it shot out a giant spark!  And then smelled funny, so I decided to unplug it and call it quits.  If course this was in the middle of a sewing project, and not just boring clothes ironing, which meant I needed to replace it IMMEDIATELY.    We went to Target, and bringing DH for such a purchase is never a good idea, right?  He wanted to go cheap, I didnt want the same brand that almost killed me, and that was the cheap one.  Lucky for me he agreed.   So we went mid-range...there was no way I was paying $90 for an iron anyway, is it really that much better?  I ended up with a Shark, a brand I'm not familiar with, but I really like it.  I realize now that the old one wasn't working very well, it never bonded heavy duty interfacing well.  Shark works almost too well, I had to turn it down because it started to melt the stuff.
> 
> This is the important project I was in the middle of, something for me!  A small Rosetta bag for game day.  I'm not totally in love with it, I couldn't find the fabric I wanted, and settled for the blue calico.  It's also smaller than I think I want, so I may sell this one and remake the medium size if I can find some different fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also ISO this fabric.  I've looked at the two Joann's in the area (that's where it came from) and I've got a friend looking in SW FL for me.  It's embroidered denim, I don't know the sku#, but if anyone making a trip to Joann's and finds it, I need 6 yards.  I'll paypal ASAP, and be grateful for life!


Sorry about your iron, but a new one is always fun! The bag turned out really cute, although I'd have to change the colors to garnet and gold. 



miprender said:


> Love the tags. They look even cutier on one of your creations.
> 
> YES it was the Japanese fabric but not all of it. I also purchased the fabric that had the Mickey Pirates and that one was fine. This fabric was different though and when I showed my mom she said it looked like Linen
> 
> *QUESTION*: What did I do wrong? I sewed and serged all the seams, which I did on my other shorts and only had this problem with these. It looked like someone tried to rip them off my sons


Sorry that your fabric shredded. That's terrible. They were so cute for the pictures though!



DMGeurts said:


> A french seam is a straight stitch that was used on garments before there was such a thing as zig-zagging or serging.  You pin your seam *wrong sides together* and stitch at 1/4" then trim the seam allowance to about 1/8", *then turn your garment inside out* and pin that same seam right sides together, and sew just a hair over 1/4" - so you are enclosing the seam allowance of the first stitch in the casing of the seam...  Sometimes you have to cut the pattern a smidgin bigger to acomodate the extra seam allowance - but with easy fits, you should be just fine.  I used this stitch all the time before I got my serger, and I still use it quite frequently (Like when I am too lazy to turn my chair 90 degrees and turn on my serger  ) I think I have a tutuorial saved somewhere here.   http://sewmamasew.com/blog2/2008/05/seam-finishes-simplified/
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure how I do it...  I just do.    A car would be great... I like silver.
> 
> Here's a close-up of my tags for your aging eyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, probably about the time he starts potty training, because the buttons might make it difficult for him.
> 
> I finished my Runway outfits...  now I need to choose which one to submit.    I am also planning to work on making a pair of shoes to go with my Little Red Riding Hood outfit for the swap...  I really want to make a LRRH book to send with it - but that just sounds like too much effort.
> 
> D~



French seams are really easy, you just have to remember which side to sew first... if you need a visual like me you tube has a lot of tutorials. And if you need quilting advice look up missouri star quilt company. They will walk you through everything.


----------



## VBAndrea

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Friday night my iron died.  Or I decided to kill it before it killed me...its always popped on occasion, but this time it shot out a giant spark!  And then smelled funny, so I decided to unplug it and call it quits.  If course this was in the middle of a sewing project, and not just boring clothes ironing, which meant I needed to replace it IMMEDIATELY.    We went to Target, and bringing DH for such a purchase is never a good idea, right?  He wanted to go cheap, I didnt want the same brand that almost killed me, and that was the cheap one.  Lucky for me he agreed.   So we went mid-range...there was no way I was paying $90 for an iron anyway, is it really that much better?  I ended up with a Shark, a brand I'm not familiar with, but I really like it.  I realize now that the old one wasn't working very well, it never bonded heavy duty interfacing well.  Shark works almost too well, I had to turn it down because it started to melt the stuff.
> 
> This is the important project I was in the middle of, something for me!  A small Rosetta bag for game day.  I'm not totally in love with it, I couldn't find the fabric I wanted, and settled for the blue calico.  It's also smaller than I think I want, so I may sell this one and remake the medium size if I can find some different fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also ISO this fabric.  I've looked at the two Joann's in the area (that's where it came from) and I've got a friend looking in SW FL for me.  It's embroidered denim, I don't know the sku#, but if anyone making a trip to Joann's and finds it, I need 6 yards.  I'll paypal ASAP, and be grateful for life!


Sorry your old iron died, but yay for the new one!!!  My sister has the Shark floor mop steamer and likes it (I have the Bissel model and really like mine too and REALLY need to use it TODAY!).  

Your bag is adorable!  I agree -- bigger size is always better!

I will keep a look out for that fabric.  What if my Joann's has some, but doesn't quite have 6 yards?  Would you want less if available?



DMGeurts said:


> I am spending today in my sewing room again...  I want to finish up the second potential outfit for the Runway project.  Then I'll need to decide which one to enter.  I have a feeling that mine will take a back seat to many of your wonderful creations - but I am really excited to see what everyone makes.
> 
> D~


I have a feeling your outfit will be in the front seat and a good contender.  I also have a feeling it will fit an AG doll or possibly a bottle of GA.



miprender said:


> YES it was the Japanese fabric but not all of it. I also purchased the fabric that had the Mickey Pirates and that one was fine. This fabric was different though and when I showed my mom she said it looked like Linen
> 
> *QUESTION*: What did I do wrong? I sewed and serged all the seams, which I did on my other shorts and only had this problem with these. It looked like someone tried to rip them off my sons


I have to agree with the others that it has to be the fabric and the weave of it.  I would try salvaging those.  I think if you cut the seams and redo them as french seams you can save them.  I wouldn't worry about the fit b/c the easy fits are really forgiving -- do if you loose 3/4 of inch or so I think they'll likely still fit your boys.  Please tell me they didn't shred while they were wearing them!



PrinceCharmingsMom said:


> Hey ladies! I was just going through all the outifts I have made DS and am wondering about him wearing them this year...how old do you think is too old to wear Jon Jon Rompers? They are so cute...and he still fits in all of them which would prevent me from making new Halloween themed outfits this year...I don't want to tell you his age just to see where the numbers fall in the too old poll...Thanks for your answers...


I'm going to agree with the majority here.  If potty trained they probably would be a hassle.  If still in diapers definitely wear them again.  I know when my ds was first potty trained I generally just put him in elastic waisted bottoms that he could easily get on and off himself.  



aboveH20 said:


> on the one hand, I don't think Obama voted for McCain
> 
> on the other hand, the only thing worse than getting no votes would be to get one vote


Maybe it will play out like Survivor and you could PM everyone and tell them if they vote for you, you will vote for them  

I just look at the challenges as a way to challenge myself.  I'm proud of the project I did and that's all that matters.  It forced me to sew something creative.  And dh told me he liked what I made so getting a compliment from him is all I could ever ask for!



cogero said:


> Instead of sewing I have been cleaning yuck. Going to start sewing in a few minutes because I have had enough of cleaning LOL.
> 
> Need to take a picture of the Tiana dress too. and send off my runway project.


And today, instead of sewing I need to be cleaning!  I already helped dd clean the playroom and vacuum it and I did the kitchen counters .... off to a slow start, but at least I'm cleaning!


----------



## t-beri

miprender said:


> YES it was the Japanese fabric but not all of it. I also purchased the fabric that had the Mickey Pirates and that one was fine. This fabric was different though and when I showed my mom she said it looked like Linen
> 
> *QUESTION*: What did I do wrong? I sewed and serged all the seams, which I did on my other shorts and only had this problem with these. It looked like someone tried to rip them off my sons



I had an issue with this w/ the same exact fabric, it was only a small place in the seams of both of my girls dresses.  I think it was that I sewed too close to the edge of the fabric.  I think the weave of this is just inclined to fray.  Once I sewed the seam a little further in to fix it I haven't had any problems.


----------



## mphalens

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Friday night my iron died.  Or I decided to kill it before it killed me...its always popped on occasion, but this time it shot out a giant spark!  And then smelled funny, so I decided to unplug it and call it quits.  If course this was in the middle of a sewing project, and not just boring clothes ironing, which meant I needed to replace it IMMEDIATELY.    We went to Target, and bringing DH for such a purchase is never a good idea, right?  He wanted to go cheap, I didnt want the same brand that almost killed me, and that was the cheap one.  Lucky for me he agreed.   So we went mid-range...there was no way I was paying $90 for an iron anyway, is it really that much better?  I ended up with a Shark, a brand I'm not familiar with, but I really like it.  I realize now that the old one wasn't working very well, it never bonded heavy duty interfacing well.  Shark works almost too well, I had to turn it down because it started to melt the stuff.
> 
> This is the important project I was in the middle of, something for me!  A small Rosetta bag for game day.  I'm not totally in love with it, I couldn't find the fabric I wanted, and settled for the blue calico.  It's also smaller than I think I want, so I may sell this one and remake the medium size if I can find some different fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also ISO this fabric.  I've looked at the two Joann's in the area (that's where it came from) and I've got a friend looking in SW FL for me.  It's embroidered denim, I don't know the sku#, but if anyone making a trip to Joann's and finds it, I need 6 yards.  I'll paypal ASAP, and be grateful for life!



First of all - YAY! for a new iron!!!  Especially one that seems to be much better than the one you had to replace!  My old (cheap) iron died the Thanksgiving after we moved into our house and my mom was here helping me make curtains (so we NEEDED an iron).  She sent Dad & I to Walmart (it was actually Thanksgiving Day) and we wound up with the $90 iron for $27.99 because the whole iron section was mis-marked and that's what the signs said for the iron I was buying.  I LOVE my iron!  I will cry when it dies because I know replacing it will be hard.

Second - yes!  VIP is right (very important project)!!!  GO GATORS!  Although I see what you mean about the calico - it's not exactly Gator Blue.  It does work though . . . sorry, that's not much help, is it?  

Third - I'm happy to keep an eye out for the embroidered denim for you!



miprender said:


> YES it was the Japanese fabric but not all of it. I also purchased the fabric that had the Mickey Pirates and that one was fine. This fabric was different though and when I showed my mom she said it looked like Linen
> 
> *QUESTION*: What did I do wrong? I sewed and serged all the seams, which I did on my other shorts and only had this problem with these. It looked like someone tried to rip them off my sons



It looks very similar to the weave of the star wars fabric I had the same problem with.    Were they wearing them when they shredded?  Phalen was (and they'd only been washed once) 
The french seam idea seems like a good one.  I might try it when I attempt to save Phalen's easy fits.



PrinceCharmingsMom said:


> Hey ladies! I was just going through all the outifts I have made DS and am wondering about him wearing them this year...how old do you think is too old to wear Jon Jon Rompers? They are so cute...and he still fits in all of them which would prevent me from making new Halloween themed outfits this year...I don't want to tell you his age just to see where the numbers fall in the too old poll...Thanks for your answers...
> 
> And so sorry to see those adorable shorts come apart that fabric was awesome and I know how hard it is to come up with cute boy Disney outfits....



Well - if he is fully and completely potty trained and doesn't mind wearing them, I guess 4 (although at 4 my son would NOT have worn a jon jon, no matter how much I might have begged).  If he's not potty trained completely and still has trouble making it in time, I'd say he'd better be in a pull up or your outfit isn't going to last long no matter how old he may be.


I'm battling a migraine today.  Had to miss out on checking out our friends' new church this morning and spent most of the day in bed  Thank goodness Phalen is old enough to fix his cereal, etc. and Finn is happy to just watch shows and snuggle in my bed (since DH has been at work since 6am).

I need to hem my project runway outfit and I need to figure out how to add the ribbon . . . I've totally frankenpatterned this dress and the one part I really need instructions on is the part I don't have any for! Of course the migraine doesn't help the thought process . . .


----------



## Disneymom1218

Hello Ladies,
   I have been lurking and everything is way too cute. This morning we went to the local flea market and look at what I found for my sewing room once I get a sewing room. 






Close up of the top





We just had a Hobby Lobby open up in our town, I am heading out there today to check it out. I am so excited. all we had here was a Hancocks. Walmart got rid of our fabric section yrs ago and we are not getting it back as far as I know.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Thanks for the compliments on my Gator bag.  And the offers to shop for me fabric, I know you all needed an excuse to go to Joann's.   I need minimum of 2 yard pieces, if you find smaller quantities.  My cruise group's mascot is a smiling crab, and I want to make some of my friends pants to match mine...we sail in December, so I still have time.  

I love my iron more and more as I use it!  It's the red shark, it says professional model on the box. I chose it for the price range, the fact it wasn't a Sunbeam, and the auto shut off feature, though it shuts off faster than the old one, which is frustrating sometimes, but I can live with it.   I know the other one wasn't as good as this one even when it was new.


----------



## SallyfromDE

but who am I?...











Looks like I have to fix the back of the spats. But it is what the tween wanted. 








We have a long brown pony tail that we've put flowers in. 








I think I'm going to try and wash this top. It seems to have been growing! The put boning in the hem, and she loves that it feels all twirly. I still have 2 roses to go for the back. 

And from last year:





I'm surprised I got her to try them on for me. She had a long day yesterday at the Clemonton Park for a picinic and got home late. I didn't even give her time to comb her hair!


----------



## Piper

PrinceCharmingsMom said:


> Hey ladies! I was just going through all the outifts I have made DS and am wondering about him wearing them this year...how old do you think is too old to wear Jon Jon Rompers? They are so cute...and he still fits in all of them which would prevent me from making new Halloween themed outfits this year...I don't want to tell you his age just to see where the numbers fall in the too old poll...Thanks for your answers...
> 
> And so sorry to see those adorable shorts come apart that fabric was awesome and I know how hard it is to come up with cute boy Disney outfits....



My son wore Jon jons until he started kdgn.  Of course that was 40 years ago and styles were a tad different!  I made matching solid or plaid "shortalls" and overalls for him and a-line (like CarlaC's) jumpers for my daughter.  One of the cutest pictures I have of them is in a matching outfits. (they are 19 months apart in age)  My daughter turns 44 at the end of this month and my son is 45.

Would I do it now?  Nope!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Stephres said:


> French Seams: Sew WRONG sides together, 1/4 inch from edge. Trim close to the stitching. Flip around so RIGHT sides are together and sew again so the raw edges are inside. It is good for fancy fabric and see through fabric and might work for the shredded Japanese fabric. It is too cute not be be saved! Good luck!





DMGeurts said:


> A french seam is a straight stitch that was used on garments before there was such a thing as zig-zagging or serging.  You pin your seam *wrong sides together* and stitch at 1/4" then trim the seam allowance to about 1/8", *then turn your garment inside out* and pin that same seam right sides together, and sew just a hair over 1/4" - so you are enclosing the seam allowance of the first stitch in the casing of the seam...  Sometimes you have to cut the pattern a smidgin bigger to acomodate the extra seam allowance - but with easy fits, you should be just fine.  I used this stitch all the time before I got my serger, and I still use it quite frequently (Like when I am too lazy to turn my chair 90 degrees and turn on my serger  ) I think I have a tutuorial saved somewhere here.   http://sewmamasew.com/blog2/2008/05/seam-finishes-simplified/
> 
> D~



Thank you both for the directions on french seams.  I have always wanted to know how to do them!



mphalens said:


> I'm battling a migraine today.  Had to miss out on checking out our friends' new church this morning and spent most of the day in bed  Thank goodness Phalen is old enough to fix his cereal, etc. and Finn is happy to just watch shows and snuggle in my bed (since DH has been at work since 6am).
> 
> .



Hugs for your migraine.  I suffered through one all day Friday and know how little gets done.  Glad Phalen let you get some rest.



Disneymom1218 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I have been lurking and everything is way too cute. This morning we went to the local flea market and look at what I found for my sewing room once I get a sewing room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just had a Hobby Lobby open up in our town, I am heading out there today to check it out. I am so excited. all we had here was a Hancocks. Walmart got rid of our fabric section yrs ago and we are not getting it back as far as I know.



I think I had that ironing board when I was little!  I love it!  for your hobby lobby!  Just to let you know, even if fabric is all 30% off, if there is a 40% coupon that week, just let the lady know when she cuts the one you want to use the coupon on and she will put it down as full price so you can use the coupon instead!


----------



## mphalens

SallyfromDE said:


> but who am I?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I have to fix the back of the spats. But it is what the tween wanted.



Why, she's practically perfect in every way!  She's Mary Poppins!

Great outfits!!!


----------



## teresajoy

---  ---  ---  ----.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Friday night my iron died.  Or I decided to kill it before it killed me...its always popped on occasion, but this time it shot out a giant spark!  And then smelled funny, so I decided to unplug it and call it quits.  If course this was in the middle of a sewing project, and not just boring clothes ironing, which meant I needed to replace it IMMEDIATELY.    We went to Target, and bringing DH for such a purchase is never a good idea, right?  He wanted to go cheap, I didnt want the same brand that almost killed me, and that was the cheap one.  Lucky for me he agreed.   So we went mid-range...there was no way I was paying $90 for an iron anyway, is it really that much better?  I ended up with a Shark, a brand I'm not familiar with, but I really like it.  I realize now that the old one wasn't working very well, it never bonded heavy duty interfacing well.  Shark works almost too well, I had to turn it down because it started to melt the stuff.
> 
> This is the important project I was in the middle of, something for me!  A small Rosetta bag for game day.  I'm not totally in love with it, I couldn't find the fabric I wanted, and settled for the blue calico.  It's also smaller than I think I want, so I may sell this one and remake the medium size if I can find some different fabric.



Poor little iron. 

The bag is really cute!!! 



miprender said:


>



How disappointing!!! 



Disneymom1218 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I have been lurking and everything is way too cute. This morning we went to the local flea market and look at what I found for my sewing room once I get a sewing room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just had a Hobby Lobby open up in our town, I am heading out there today to check it out. I am so excited. all we had here was a Hancocks. Walmart got rid of our fabric section yrs ago and we are not getting it back as far as I know.



How cute!!!!!! I love it! 



SallyfromDE said:


> but who am I?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I have to fix the back of the spats. But it is what the tween wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a long brown pony tail that we've put flowers in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to try and wash this top. It seems to have been growing! The put boning in the hem, and she loves that it feels all twirly. I still have 2 roses to go for the back.
> 
> I'm surprised I got her to try them on for me. She had a long day yesterday at the Clemonton Park for a picinic and got home late. I didn't even give her time to comb her hair!



Sally, I always love what you come up with!!!! Let's see if I can remember who they all were, Mary Poppins, Rapunel, and Belle. They turned out great!!! I really like the Mary Poppins!


----------



## mphalens

I finished my project runway piece.  Now - are we having these pieces modeled or just on a hanger or flat table?  I want to make sure I submit the right pictures!!!

I'm really glad I went with the choice y'all made from my 3 options.  I was leaning towards a different one just because this one I had to come up with how to do mostly on my own rather than following a pattern . . . but I love how it came out and I'm glad I did it!


----------



## teresajoy

Sally's post reminded me that I don't think I ever posted the Mary Poppins dress I made. This wasn't for my girls, but they think they might want  one now too. I made two of these, and for some reason they just took me FOREVER! I was happy with the way they turned out, but I was so sick of them by the time I was done! 







And, then I decided to stitch out one of Heathersue's clippies for Lydia. She loves Happy Shark, so that's the one I made.  






Lydia wore this to Pizza Night on Friday, and Heather loved it! Of course, Lyddie does too!


----------



## squirrel

I can't work on my Winnie the Pooh and Friends Vida as I'm out of the fushia ric rac and Fabricland doesn't have any!  They don't know when they will get more in.

I was hoping to have it finished this evening.


I guess I will go search for an apron pattern.  I picked up some yellow dot fabric (it should go with all the dresses) so my niece won't mess up her dresses when she eats.

I will be in Abbotsford next weekend for the Sesame Street Live show that I won tickets for, so I can stop in at the Fabricland there to see if they have the ric rac.  Maybe I will luck out and it will be on sale next week!


----------



## SallyfromDE

teresajoy said:


> Sally's post reminded me that I don't think I ever posted the Mary Poppins dress I made. This wasn't for my girls, but they think they might want  one now too. I made two of these, and for some reason they just took me FOREVER! I was happy with the way they turned out, but I was so sick of them by the time I was done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, then my decided to stitch out one of Heathersue's clippies for Lydia. She loves Happy Shark, so that's the one I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydia wore this to Pizza Night on Friday, and Heather loved it! Of course, Lyddie does too!



I love your dress. I like the lace idea. I was lucky and got the beautiful lace appliques from Etsy really cheap. Otherwise, she would have had to make do. 
I bought some of the clippies from HS for me, for vacay, just have to wait and see how much time I have. I also want to make us clear pocketbooks to get in the parks easier. But we'll see how the time goes.


----------



## princesskayla

VBAndrea said:


> I have not tried it, but would it be feasible to construct the crotch as you would the way the Easy Fits are done?  I just did a diaper cover for a BG not long ago with an old Simplicity pattern and it was put together very similar to the Easy Fits.
> I finished my project today so am hoping to snap pics tomorrow.  My seam ripper helped me make it, just as yours appears to be helping you



They have a round round crotch piece. I have never seen a pattern like that - You are supposed to add snaps. I emailed the designer of the pattern and she didn't really help...so I just sewed the seam up the middle without the round crotch piece and it looks so stupid. Back to the drawing board...(and darn it, I only had a yard of the the fabric I wanted to use. I can't salvage it. and I live 400 mile by plane from the nearest fabric store!)



RMAMom said:


> So here I am 4:26 in the morning with great hopes of finishing the EPCOT dress and a Minnie for Chef Mickey. Usually it's fun to watch your ticker countdown but mine is starting to feel like it's taunting me !



I have felt that way!!




DMGeurts said:


> *So... when do we post pictures of the Runway projects?  Is there a certain place we post them to?*
> D~





VBAndrea said:


> You e-mail your pic(s) to Joni -- there is a link to her e-mail address on page 76 where the official rules are.  I guess she will post all of the pictures -- which seems like an awful lot of work to me!  I'm not sure if she is posting who made what or not -- I think it would be kind of fun to guess.  I think she is making a separate thread with the photos and opening voting up to everyone.  I don't know if there will be rules or if entrants are allowed to vote or if there will be a rule that you can't vote for yourself or how she is doing it.  I don't really care.  I had fun making my creation and enjoy a good challenge.  It helped me think outside the box a little and try something I otherwise might not have.  And the best part is I didn't have to buy a thing -- good thing I started hoarding fabric and supplies!




Disboutique Runway

Hello girls (and Tom if he is still lurking!) Tomorrow night is the deadline for submitting photos - here is how I am going to do this. 
I am going to open a new thread with a poll attached open to all Disboard members. Each project will get a post square and a number - they will be anoynomous. (sp?) The post will contain all pictures of that project, so several views can be added. Each Dismember gets one vote. You can vote for yours or someone elses. The post will be left up until Friday night and the winner will be announced Saturday morning on that thread and on here. I will post a link to the Disboutique project thread when I set it up. 

Please send the url of your picture(s) that you want posted to me via PM or at jonicarroll {at} yahoo {dot} com. I will let you know when I get you pictures. 

I am excited to see what great projects we get. I already have some great entries! I will annouce the new challange tomorrow - and yes, you can use embroidery designs and appliques.


----------



## HeatherSue

RMAMom said:


> I have had an idea for an EPCOT dress rolling around in my head for a while now and today I ran into a problem with it. I don't know if there is anything that can be done so this may just be a vent
> 
> I am trying to appliqué all of the Mickey Flag Heads (Heather Sue's) onto the band of a dress. I am using the 5x7 size but the problem I am having is that not all of the heads are the same size for instance the Mexico head is about 5x6 but the USA head is 4x5.. I can't use them next to each other like I wanted to. Ugh, I'm so disgusted, I really wanted to make some progress on this and have been thinking about it for so long but it just isn't going to work with different sized heads!!!



Hi Mary!  You should have contacted me about this.  I'm always happy to help!  I looked at the files and the American Flag head (the freebie in the set) is a different size than the others because it is in a vertical hoop instead of a horizontal hoop.  I made this design long before the others and I never noticed that it was different.  All of the other flags are within 1/10" of one another.  I just sent you the updated file.  Thanks!

------------------------------------------------------------

I don't always have a chance to check this thread, but if anyone sees that someone is having a problem with one of my designs, please e-mail me and let me know. Thanks so much!


------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Stephres said:


> French Seams: Sew WRONG sides together, 1/4 inch from edge. Trim close to the stitching. Flip around so RIGHT sides are together and sew again so the raw edges are inside. It is good for fancy fabric and see through fabric and might work for the shredded Japanese fabric. It is too cute not be be saved! Good luck!


*thank you so much for posting this! saved me from having to look it up! and your post si so easy to understand! *


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Disneymom1218 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I have been lurking and everything is way too cute. This morning we went to the local flea market and look at what I found for my sewing room once I get a sewing room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just had a Hobby Lobby open up in our town, I am heading out there today to check it out. I am so excited. all we had here was a Hancocks. Walmart got rid of our fabric section yrs ago and we are not getting it back as far as I know.


*that is so cute! *


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

mphalens said:


> I finished my project runway piece.  Now - are we having these pieces modeled or just on a hanger or flat table?  I want to make sure I submit the right pictures!!!
> 
> I'm really glad I went with the choice y'all made from my 3 options.  I was leaning towards a different one just because this one I had to come up with how to do mostly on my own rather than following a pattern . . . but I love how it came out and I'm glad I did it!


*i took my pic on the hanger,if they are modeled it might give away the project maker...i even took my opic in a different palce than i usually do...lol...i can't wait for tuesday to find out the voting site and rules...*


----------



## HeatherSue

aboveH20 said:


>


I have no idea what you guys are talking about because I'm SO out of the loop!  But, I have the feeling it's hilarous!



miprender said:


> I had someone even stop me and ask if the dress DD had on was a Vida. She said she says she knows Teresa and Heather.


You might have already answered this because I'm not caught up yet.  But, who was it that you met?  I wanna know who it is that I know!  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   OMG!!!!  I so hope it is Salisbury!  There is nowhere to buy fabric here!  (Well we just got back the Wal-Mart fabric back!!!)  I would just  !!!!


I have nothing of value to add.  But, I just wanted to say HI KIM!!!  I miss you!



t-beri said:


> I HEART JORD!!  eta:  AND HEATHERSUE!


Awww...I  you, bestie!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm looking for a better basting stitch for embroidery.  The free one on SWAK is driving me crazy...the start and stop stitches are so tiny they're difficult to remove.   If anyone has a link to a good one (free is nice, but not required) I'd appreciate it.  I need 4x4, 5x7 & 6x10.    I had them saved in the sewing machine memory, it was something my mom had in there and I have no clue where it came from, but it worked well.  I lost everything in the memory when the computer was changed out in it recently.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I'm not sure if anyone answered you already because I haven't caught up.  But, I have a tack stitch on my website for 1 penny that is for 4x4, 5x7, and 6x10.  Just search for "tack stitch".  Or, e-mail me and I'll send it to you for free.



cogero said:


> I
> 
> I had a horrible day yesterday. Went to the orthodontist with the girl. Then I took my son to the sensory gym where he went into major meltdown mode for about 10 minutes and I am battered and bruised I am so sore today that instead of going to the gym I am going to go for a walk in my neighborhood.


  It sounds like you needed one.  I hope things are going better now. 



mommyof2princesses said:


> All booked for our Jan/Feb trip!
> Jan29-Feb4 with Free Dining!  And I got all my ADR's we wanted!  Going to do the Hoop De doo revue!  YEAH!  So excited!  Just 178 days till we go!


WOO-HOOO!!!!  We can make ADRs already?  How did I not know that???  I can't wait to see you!



Mel0215 said:


> Front of a walker bag made for my grandma's birthday. (She has an ugly blue one now, she needed something with more style) I've come to the conclusion that it's so much easier to applique when it's just flat fabric!


Your pictures didn't show up for me!  I'll have to see if anyone quoted you.  Maybe I'll be able to see them that way!



aboveH20 said:


> I've never done the dining plan.  They're offering free dining when I had thought about going, but I'm just not sure about it.  I don't know if I'd rather have a room rate deal.


I didn't know if I'd like it the first time because I don't always like to have to be somewhere at a certain time.  But, I've done free dining twice now and I LOVE it!  It's so much fun to go to all of those restaurants that I normally wouldn't get to!



froggy33 said:


>


That is absolutely DARLING!!!


----------



## mkwj

You girls have been busy.  Can't remember everything, but I did love d's doll outfit.  You are so creative.  I also love love the ironing board.  What a great find.  

We got back from the beach late last night.  The best part about that was that my parents took my kids home with them for the ENTIRE week.  I am so excited about everything I am going to get done.  I have mostly been sewing today since I can't pick my embroidery machine up until tomorrow.  It got its yearly cleaning.  I am hoping to get all the kids disney outfits done this week.  On top of getting ready for a yard sale and consignment sale.  

Can't wait to see of the runway projects.  I am sure they are all fantastic.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

HeatherSue said:


> WOO-HOOO!!!!  We can make ADRs already?  How did I not know that???  I can't wait to see you!
> !



YEP!  The day we all made our ressies was already 178 days out!  Get going!  I can't wait to see you too!  I am already dreaming of a dole whip!


----------



## HeatherSue

dianemom2 said:


> In keeping with the deer pictures, today I finished the Bambi Vida.  Here are a few pictures:


I LOVE Bambi!  This dress is absolutely fabulous!



2girlsmommy said:


>


This is such a sweet pillowcase!  I think the personalized pillowcases that I made for Big Gives were bigger hits than most of the clothes.  So, I know this will be cherished!



miprender said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Wow Michelle!  These pictures make me so happy!    You did such a wonderful job coordinating your family and making it fun! What great pictures!!  



mphalens said:


> So, here they are - Decoupaged Princess Jean Capris -
> The Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Back:


WOW!  So cute!!!  Tessa even had me go back up the page so she could look at these some more.  If you want wording or something digitized for the tee, let me know (if you have an embroidery machine)!  



Granna4679 said:


> While we are talking about grandkids (and btw...aren't they wonderful?)..
> my DD walked in and over heard this conversation between my DGDs yesterday.  DD6 said to DD3 "Don't worry about dying Wendy...its just like when you go to sleep in mommy's bed, and you wake up in yours. One minute you sleep, and the next minute you are in Heaven...just like that!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are heading to Dallas this weekend (temps are 107-108 for the weekend ...yipes) to go to the American Girl Store there and we will have lunch at the AG Bistro.  Looking forward to a great weekend.


That story seriously made me cry.  That is just so sweet.  The Ohana dress is adorable!  I love how you combined the 2 designs on the bodice!  I hope you had a great weekend!



cogero said:


> Tigger


SO cute!!  The shorts you're making to go with the shirts are great!



mommyof2princesses said:


>


I already told you on facebook, but these are so great!!!!



Jaylin said:


> I love all the outfits that you made!  They all look fantasic!  I've got all 4 of my kiddos going in May so I'm seriously contemplating starting the customs now!!!  I love the applique disign on this last outfit.  Something cute and different.  Do you remember who they are from??


I say start now!  I always wait until the last minute and then I freak out!  The Mickey/Minnie with ice cream are my designs, if those are the ones you were asking about.  



Clio said:


> A friend of mine gave me her grandmothers sewing machine. The funny thing is, she didn't even know what kind it was , only that it was blue.  It was at her house, too.  The machine is a Kenmore mini ultra.  Does anyone know anything about that particular machine?  She didn't have the owner's manual and I had to look on line to figure our how to thread it.  I have to take my old work horse of a machine because the gears are wearing out.  So at least I'll have something to sew with.  I plan on making her a tote bag with some fabric in my stash but no ruffles as she's not a rufflely girl.
> Liz


I accidentally erased the part I was going to comment on.  So, I'll just say HI!


----------



## mphalens

HeatherSue said:


> WOW!  So cute!!!  Tessa even had me go back up the page so she could look at these some more.  If you want wording or something digitized for the tee, let me know (if you have an embroidery machine)!



Aw!  Thanks!!!  

I wish I had an embroidery machine!  You have some fabulous designs that I drool over!!!


----------



## aboveH20

BFF Slumber Party Tonight










No doubt I'll be joining the Migraine Squad tomorrow!

 Night, all.


----------



## RMAMom

HeatherSue said:


> Hi Mary!  You should have contacted me about this.  I'm always happy to help!  I looked at the files and the American Flag head (the freebie in the set) is a different size than the others because it is in a vertical hoop instead of a horizontal hoop.  I made this design long before the others and I never noticed that it was different.  All of the other flags are within 1/10" of one another.  I just sent you the updated file.  Thanks!
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I don't always have a chance to check this thread, but if anyone sees that someone is having a problem with one of my designs, please e-mail me and let me know. Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------



I emailed you this morning but before you had a chance to see it you noticed my post and emailed me immediately so let me say again, you are my first choice of designers. I always look at your website first and with all of the designs that I have purchased from you I have only had a problem once and it wasn't with your work it was with the font you used, I emailed and 24 hours later it was fixed. Your work and your customer service is unparalleled and just when I think I have everything you have to offer I am hopping that I have time for clippies that you have posted latley because I think they would look great with a few of the outfits that I am making for my DGD!
Again, I wasn't complaining about your work as much as I was complaining about my bad day. It seems that Murphy moved into my sewing room a few weeks ago and he needs to go!!!


----------



## DMGeurts

mkwj said:


> You girls have been busy.  Can't remember everything, but I did love d's doll outfit.  You are so creative.  I also love love the ironing board.  What a great find.
> 
> We got back from the beach late last night.  The best part about that was that my parents took my kids home with them for the ENTIRE week.  I am so excited about everything I am going to get done.  I have mostly been sewing today since I can't pick my embroidery machine up until tomorrow.  It got its yearly cleaning.  I am hoping to get all the kids disney outfits done this week.  On top of getting ready for a yard sale and consignment sale.
> 
> Can't wait to see of the runway projects.  I am sure they are all fantastic.



Thank you.  

Have fun being kidless.    I always think I am going to get soooo much done, and then I am lazy and do nothing.    So, I hope you are able to accomplish more than I do.  



aboveH20 said:


> BFF Slumber Party Tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt I'll be joining the Migraine Squad tomorrow!
> 
> Night, all.



Love the slumber party jammies....  Ginger's are especially cute...  but Dorrrine is adorable - so is her name pronounced with 4 syllables?  Just curious. 

Off to submit my Runway outfit...  I am really not all that impressed with it and don't like the idea of submitting it - oh well - I can take rejection.  

D~


----------



## mphalens

I just submitted mine too, D~ !!!  I think I'm more pleased with how it came out since it wasn't made using a pattern . . . that, and it's DONE.  My first outfit for our trip complete!


----------



## Shleedogg

So I posted (I think) 2 or 3 threads ago when I had just started sewing more than just quilts and was inspired by all of your beautiful creations.  Life got in the way and I never posted pics.  I was just inspired by another mom's flickr page (mom2rtk, maybe she's here too?).  The dresses she made for her daughter were amazing and I've been inspired.  Instead of just making my DD one dress for Disney, I'm going to make her as many as I can!  With a 4 month old in the mix, hopefully it'll be doable lol.  None of my friends sew, so it'll be nice to have someone to share with who understands.    Here are a few of my past projects.

DD at 11 mos in Snow White, my first real project outside of quilting and pillowcase dresses.  Thank god I had my mom to help me learn how to interpret the pattern!  











The rest aren't Disney related.  Here's a Santa coat.  I was directing and choreographing RENT.  2 weeks before the show my costumer says, I don't have a Santa coat for Angel (if you know the show, that's a very important costume piece!).  My costumer didn't know how to sew, and his assistant had broken her arm.  So, I took that on.






DD's skirt






close up of the flower.  I made it out of the top of the gathered skirt that I trimmed off.  Added a few crystals and pearls.






Blue dress I made w/out a pattern.  Unfortunately it's a bit too snug.  Another month and she won't be able to wear it.






Same pattern, different fabric.  I actually made this dress first but it was way too big to begin with.  When I made the blue one, I took off too many inches.






So, there they are.  DD requested Rapunzel first, so that's what I'm starting tonight.  Off I got to cut out the pattern!


----------



## tadamom

I haven't been around here in forever but I knew before there were several on here with Cricuts.......I was wondering if any of you do custom vinyl work?  I do and I'm curious to where some of you buy your products that you personalize!


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> I just submitted mine too, D~ !!!  I think I'm more pleased with how it came out since it wasn't made using a pattern . . . that, and it's DONE.  My first outfit for our trip complete!



Yay!  I can't wait to see it...  Wait - you made it with out a pattern???  I've designed several of my own patterns, but I have to admit that I prefer someone else to do all the work.  

COngrats on getting your first outfit done for the trip.  

Off to bed, I have to work all day tomorow.

D~


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> Yay!  I can't wait to see it...  Wait - you made it with out a pattern???  I've designed several of my own patterns, but I have to admit that I prefer someone else to do all the work.
> 
> COngrats on getting your first outfit done for the trip.
> 
> Off to bed, I have to work all day tomorow.
> 
> D~



Yup.  No pattern.  I looked at a couple of patterns I have for general ideas, but I also used a couple of items of clothing around the house for measurements, etc. too.  I don't want to say too much and give it away . . .


Okay QUESTION:
I was going to go back and fix Phalen's pants today (the ones that shredded at the rear seam) . . . I think the french seam idea would work, but do I need to take the pants completely apart to do this?  Since we're talking about the seam that gets sewn FIRST on those pants, do I need to take them apart at the legs and the crotch and re-sew them completely?  Sorry if that's a silly question, but I can't get through my mental block to figure this out!


----------



## mkwj

aboveH20 said:


> BFF Slumber Party Tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt I'll be joining the Migraine Squad tomorrow!
> 
> Night, all.


----------



## froggy33

HeatherSue said:


> That is absolutely DARLING!!!



Aww. Thanks so much!  I posted this a couple months ago..but I forget that you don't have time to make it on here too often.  It's good to hear from you!


----------



## djgeffers1

My is a tattoo artist and his shop partner has 5 yr old twin boys, one of the boys was born with his heart backwards and apparently Dr.'s dont really know what to do. They have been a wish from Make A Wish Foundation and guess what the little one wants of course a trip to Disney World. So the gave them 3 choice of times to go and they chose right after Thanksgiving.
 We are going in Sept so instead of making my grandkids autograph books I am making both of the boys books.  Can someone point me in the direction of someone who makes special shirts for boys ? One likes Toy Story and the other like Cars movies. Is there anything else you can think of that I could make for them to make this trip special?


----------



## Shleedogg

djgeffers1 said:


> My is a tattoo artist and his shop partner has 5 yr old twin boys, one of the boys was born with his heart backwards and apparently Dr.'s dont really know what to do. They have been a wish from Make A Wish Foundation and guess what the little one wants of course a trip to Disney World. So the gave them 3 choice of times to go and they chose right after Thanksgiving.
> We are going in Sept so instead of making my grandkids autograph books I am making both of the boys books.  Can someone point me in the direction of someone who makes special shirts for boys ? One likes Toy Story and the other like Cars movies. Is there anything else you can think of that I could make for them to make this trip special?



There's someone on the DISigns forum who does specialized name fills.  I know people use those to make shirts.  I bet you could upload the image to cafepress.  But I know that there are people who make the shirts themselves w/ the image.  I used the name fills from her for the front cover of my DD's autograph book that I made on Kodak gallery.  She can customize the fill with any characters, it's so cute!  How wonderful of you!  Are they connected to the dis big give?


----------



## teresajoy

aboveH20 said:


> . .



This literally gives me chills! I may have nightmares tonight! 



miprender said:


> Hello everyone we are back. Two weeks went by fast.
> 
> I had someone even stop me and ask if the dress DD had on was a Vida. She said she says she knows Teresa and Heather.
> 
> I will try to post pics later and will have to go back through many pages to see what everyone has been up too.



I'm very curious as to who you met that knows me and Heather! Do you have a picture of them, or description?



aboveH20 said:


> BFF Slumber Party Tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt I'll be joining the Migraine Squad tomorrow!
> 
> Night, all.



I hope it all goes well! 



Shleedogg said:


> So I posted (I think) 2 or 3 threads ago when I had just started sewing more than just quilts and was inspired by all of your beautiful creations.  Life got in the way and I never posted pics.  I was just inspired by another mom's flickr page (mom2rtk, maybe she's here too?).  The dresses she made for her daughter were amazing and I've been inspired.  Instead of just making my DD one dress for Disney, I'm going to make her as many as I can!  With a 4 month old in the mix, hopefully it'll be doable lol.  None of my friends sew, so it'll be nice to have someone to share with who understands.    Here are a few of my past projects.
> 
> DD at 11 mos in Snow White, my first real project outside of quilting and pillowcase dresses.  Thank god I had my mom to help me learn how to interpret the pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, there they are.  DD requested Rapunzel first, so that's what I'm starting tonight.  Off I got to cut out the pattern!


Great outftis!!! I love this Snow White!!! So adorable!!! 



tadamom said:


> I haven't been around here in forever but I knew before there were several on here with Cricuts.......I was wondering if any of you do custom vinyl work?  I do and I'm curious to where some of you buy your products that you personalize!



 HI!!! 



djgeffers1 said:


> My is a tattoo artist and his shop partner has 5 yr old twin boys, one of the boys was born with his heart backwards and apparently Dr.'s dont really know what to do. They have been a wish from Make A Wish Foundation and guess what the little one wants of course a trip to Disney World. So the gave them 3 choice of times to go and they chose right after Thanksgiving.
> We are going in Sept so instead of making my grandkids autograph books I am making both of the boys books.  Can someone point me in the direction of someone who makes special shirts for boys ? One likes Toy Story and the other like Cars movies. Is there anything else you can think of that I could make for them to make this trip special?



That is so nice of you to try to do something for them!!  The Creative Disign board would be a good place to go. They might help you out with custom iron ons.  You could also put together some "busy bags" for the kids: coloring books, little toys, etc...  Are they staying at Give Kids The World? 



Shleedogg said:


> There's someone on the DISigns forum who does specialized name fills.  I know people use those to make shirts.  I bet you could upload the image to cafepress.  But I know that there are people who make the shirts themselves w/ the image.  I used the name fills from her for the front cover of my DD's autograph book that I made on Kodak gallery.  She can customize the fill with any characters, it's so cute!  How wonderful of you!  Are they connected to the dis big give?



The Dis Big Give is only for Disers, so they do not qualify.


----------



## princesskayla

Disboutique Runway

Challenge 2

Theme: Project inspired by a Disney Attraction

Rules:
1. Has to be a current Disney attraction at one of the theme parks - all theme parks count, even foreign ones. 
2. Can include appliques, emboridery designs, or decoupage. 
3. Must include a solid color fabric.
4. May be any sewn project.


All entries are to be submitted to me before next Monday, Aug. 15 before 11:59 am Eastern Time. Please PM me a link to your project. I will post it the following Tuesday. 

The winner of this challenge will receive a $30 gift certificate to Frou Frou by HeatherSue!!!! (Thnsk you so much to Heather for her wonderful donation!) And be Week 2's Disboutique Sewing Princess. 

Ladies and Gentlemen, start your sewing!!


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> Yup.  No pattern.  I looked at a couple of patterns I have for general ideas, but I also used a couple of items of clothing around the house for measurements, etc. too.  I don't want to say too much and give it away . . .
> 
> 
> Okay QUESTION:
> I was going to go back and fix Phalen's pants today (the ones that shredded at the rear seam) . . . I think the french seam idea would work, but do I need to take the pants completely apart to do this?  Since we're talking about the seam that gets sewn FIRST on those pants, do I need to take them apart at the legs and the crotch and re-sew them completely?  Sorry if that's a silly question, but I can't get through my mental block to figure this out!



I would think that you would have to - but I have only made easy fits a few times.  What I would actually do, if you have enough room to do this...  I would cut as close as possible to the original seam, then just start over where you need to.  It would make the shorts a bit smaller - but if you have the room to do it - it would save you a ton of time.



princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway
> 
> Challenge 2
> 
> Theme: Project inspired by a Disney Attraction
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Has to be a current Disney attraction at one of the theme parks - all theme parks count, even foreign ones.
> 2. Can include appliques, emboridery designs, or decoupage.
> 3. Must include a solid color fabric.
> 4. May be any sewn project.
> 
> 
> All entries are to be submitted to me before next Monday, Aug. 15 before 11:59 am Eastern Time. Please PM me a link to your project. I will post it the following Tuesday.
> 
> The winner of this challenge will receive a $30 gift certificate to Frou Frou by HeatherSue!!!! (Thnsk you so much to Heather for her wonderful donation!) And be Week 2's Disboutique Sewing Princess.
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen, start your sewing!!



OMG!!!  I love this idea!!!  Off to research - such a pity I have to work today.

D~


----------



## djgeffers1

No they are not connected to the Dis big give, I believe they are staying right on Disney property. 
 Thank you for your suggestions I will check out the disign forums.


----------



## tricia

Oh awesome!!!!  I already have a plan.





princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway
> 
> Challenge 2
> 
> Theme: Project inspired by a Disney Attraction
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Has to be a current Disney attraction at one of the theme parks - all theme parks count, even foreign ones.
> 2. Can include appliques, emboridery designs, or decoupage.
> 3. Must include a solid color fabric.
> 4. May be any sewn project.
> 
> 
> All entries are to be submitted to me before next Monday, Aug. 15 before 11:59 am Eastern Time. Please PM me a link to your project. I will post it the following Tuesday.
> 
> The winner of this challenge will receive a $30 gift certificate to Frou Frou by HeatherSue!!!! (Thnsk you so much to Heather for her wonderful donation!) And be Week 2's Disboutique Sewing Princess.
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen, start your sewing!!


----------



## tricia

djgeffers1 said:


> No they are not connected to the Dis big give, I believe they are staying right on Disney property.
> Thank you for your suggestions I will check out the disign forums.



You can also try etsy for some appliqué t shirts.  Magicalmemoriesbyme usually has good stuff.  It is a lady from this thread too.


----------



## VBAndrea

SallyfromDE said:


> but who am I?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I have to fix the back of the spats. But it is what the tween wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a long brown pony tail that we've put flowers in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to try and wash this top. It seems to have been growing! The put boning in the hem, and she loves that it feels all twirly. I still have 2 roses to go for the back.
> 
> And from last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised I got her to try them on for me. She had a long day yesterday at the Clemonton Park for a picinic and got home late. I didn't even give her time to comb her hair!


All are fabulous!  I love the little ribbon trim at the hem of the MP pants -- it just completes the outfit! 



mphalens said:


> I finished my project runway piece.  Now - are we having these pieces modeled or just on a hanger or flat table?  I want to make sure I submit the right pictures!!!
> 
> I'm really glad I went with the choice y'all made from my 3 options.  I was leaning towards a different one just because this one I had to come up with how to do mostly on my own rather than following a pattern . . . but I love how it came out and I'm glad I did it!


I think you can submit your pics any way.  Mine couldn't be modeled as I didn't have a correct sized model on hand.  I will likely sell my outfit if I ever open an etsy shop otherwise it will go to a BG recipient.  I can't wait to see yours -- I think I will have more fun trying to figure out who made what!



teresajoy said:


> Sally's post reminded me that I don't think I ever posted the Mary Poppins dress I made. This wasn't for my girls, but they think they might want  one now too. I made two of these, and for some reason they just took me FOREVER! I was happy with the way they turned out, but I was so sick of them by the time I was done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, then I decided to stitch out one of Heathersue's clippies for Lydia. She loves Happy Shark, so that's the one I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydia wore this to Pizza Night on Friday, and Heather loved it! Of course, Lyddie does too!


That MP is AWESOME!!!!!  I adore the lace overlay!  Absolutely stunning!!!!  And the hair clip is adorable -- I wish my dd would wear them but she won't 



princesskayla said:


> They have a round round crotch piece. I have never seen a pattern like that - You are supposed to add snaps. I emailed the designer of the pattern and she didn't really help...so I just sewed the seam up the middle without the round crotch piece and it looks so stupid. Back to the drawing board...(and darn it, I only had a yard of the the fabric I wanted to use. I can't salvage it. and I live 400 mile by plane from the nearest fabric store!)
> 
> Disboutique Runway
> 
> Hello girls (and Tom if he is still lurking!) Tomorrow night is the deadline for submitting photos - here is how I am going to do this.
> I am going to open a new thread with a poll attached open to all Disboard members. Each project will get a post square and a number - they will be anoynomous. (sp?) The post will contain all pictures of that project, so several views can be added. Each Dismember gets one vote. You can vote for yours or someone elses. The post will be left up until Friday night and the winner will be announced Saturday morning on that thread and on here. I will post a link to the Disboutique project thread when I set it up.
> 
> Please send the url of your picture(s) that you want posted to me via PM or at jonicarroll {at} yahoo {dot} com. I will let you know when I get you pictures.
> 
> I am excited to see what great projects we get. I already have some great entries! I will annouce the new challange tomorrow - and yes, you can use embroidery designs and appliques.


I'm so sad that the pattern gave you problems but I'm MAD that the author didn't seem to help much when you e-mailed her.  Grrr!!!!  What, you're not hopping on a plane to run out to the fabric store?  I think that would drive me nuts.  I have a hard time ordering fabric -- I like to see and feel it.



aboveH20 said:


> BFF Slumber Party Tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt I'll be joining the Migraine Squad tomorrow!
> 
> Night, all.


I love the coordinating and personalized lounge wear!  How come I wasn't invited to the slumber party? Where is my personalized "Andrea" t-shirt?  Really Cheryl, I thought we were friends.  I was the only one who defending you in the corrupt ways of Ginger.  I guess you"forgot" with the dementia and all.......



Shleedogg said:


> So I posted (I think) 2 or 3 threads ago when I had just started sewing more than just quilts and was inspired by all of your beautiful creations.  Life got in the way and I never posted pics.  I was just inspired by another mom's flickr page (mom2rtk, maybe she's here too?).  The dresses she made for her daughter were amazing and I've been inspired.  Instead of just making my DD one dress for Disney, I'm going to make her as many as I can!  With a 4 month old in the mix, hopefully it'll be doable lol.  None of my friends sew, so it'll be nice to have someone to share with who understands.    Here are a few of my past projects.
> 
> DD at 11 mos in Snow White, my first real project outside of quilting and pillowcase dresses.  Thank god I had my mom to help me learn how to interpret the pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest aren't Disney related.  Here's a Santa coat.  I was directing and choreographing RENT.  2 weeks before the show my costumer says, I don't have a Santa coat for Angel (if you know the show, that's a very important costume piece!).  My costumer didn't know how to sew, and his assistant had broken her arm.  So, I took that on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD's skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the flower.  I made it out of the top of the gathered skirt that I trimmed off.  Added a few crystals and pearls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue dress I made w/out a pattern.  Unfortunately it's a bit too snug.  Another month and she won't be able to wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same pattern, different fabric.  I actually made this dress first but it was way too big to begin with.  When I made the blue one, I took off too many inches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, there they are.  DD requested Rapunzel first, so that's what I'm starting tonight.  Off I got to cut out the pattern!


Very impressive!  SW is adorable!  I love that Santa Coat -- that looks like hard work!  I'm sad the blue dress is on the tight side b/c it's so darling.



djgeffers1 said:


> My is a tattoo artist and his shop partner has 5 yr old twin boys, one of the boys was born with his heart backwards and apparently Dr.'s dont really know what to do. They have been a wish from Make A Wish Foundation and guess what the little one wants of course a trip to Disney World. So the gave them 3 choice of times to go and they chose right after Thanksgiving.
> We are going in Sept so instead of making my grandkids autograph books I am making both of the boys books.  Can someone point me in the direction of someone who makes special shirts for boys ? One likes Toy Story and the other like Cars movies. Is there anything else you can think of that I could make for them to make this trip special?


Try the Dis Signs thread -- the ladies on there can even create something personalized for you.   If you want embroidered you'd have to search etsy.



princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway
> 
> Challenge 2
> 
> Theme: Project inspired by a Disney Attraction
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Has to be a current Disney attraction at one of the theme parks - all theme parks count, even foreign ones.
> 2. Can include appliques, emboridery designs, or decoupage.
> 3. Must include a solid color fabric.
> 4. May be any sewn project.
> 
> 
> All entries are to be submitted to me before next Monday, Aug. 15 before 11:59 am Eastern Time. Please PM me a link to your project. I will post it the following Tuesday.
> 
> The winner of this challenge will receive a $30 gift certificate to Frou Frou by HeatherSue!!!! (Thnsk you so much to Heather for her wonderful donation!) And be Week 2's Disboutique Sewing Princess.
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen, start your sewing!!


Hmmm, what to do?!


----------



## DMGeurts

princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway
> 
> Challenge 2
> 
> Theme: Project inspired by a Disney Attraction
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Has to be a current Disney attraction at one of the theme parks - all theme parks count, even foreign ones.
> 2. Can include appliques, emboridery designs, or decoupage.
> 3. Must include a solid color fabric.
> 4. May be any sewn project.
> 
> 
> All entries are to be submitted to me before next Monday, Aug. 15 before 11:59 am Eastern Time. Please PM me a link to your project. I will post it the following Tuesday.
> 
> The winner of this challenge will receive a $30 gift certificate to Frou Frou by HeatherSue!!!! (Thnsk you so much to Heather for her wonderful donation!) And be Week 2's Disboutique Sewing Princess.
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen, start your sewing!!



I also have to say "thank you" to Heather - what a great gift to offer, it's a wonderful incentive!

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

*SallyfromDE*...  Somehow I missed your post - I know I multiquoted it yesterday...  I just love all your outfits - they turned out great!

*Shleedogg*  Your Snow White is adorable and I just love the skirt - everything is fabulous.  

D~


----------



## cogero

Disneymom1218 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I have been lurking and everything is way too cute. This morning we went to the local flea market and look at what I found for my sewing room once I get a sewing room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just had a Hobby Lobby open up in our town, I am heading out there today to check it out. I am so excited. all we had here was a Hancocks. Walmart got rid of our fabric section yrs ago and we are not getting it back as far as I know.



OMG I love this.



SallyfromDE said:


> but who am I?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I have to fix the back of the spats. But it is what the tween wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a long brown pony tail that we've put flowers in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to try and wash this top. It seems to have been growing! The put boning in the hem, and she loves that it feels all twirly. I still have 2 roses to go for the back.
> 
> And from last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised I got her to try them on for me. She had a long day yesterday at the Clemonton Park for a picinic and got home late. I didn't even give her time to comb her hair!



I am not showing this post to my daughter she might get ideas.



aboveH20 said:


> BFF Slumber Party Tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt I'll be joining the Migraine Squad tomorrow!
> 
> Night, all.



Cheryl. I love them.


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> I just look at the challenges as a way to challenge myself.  I'm proud of the project I did and that's all that matters.  It forced me to sew something creative.  And dh told me he liked what I made so getting a compliment from him is all I could ever ask for!



In retrospect (and not to make any more work for Joni ) I think if there were "pro" and "amateur" categories I would feel more comfortable.  I definitely agree with you about the challenge of sewing to fit the criteria, but the competition will be daunting!



Disneymom1218 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I have been lurking and everything is way too cute. This morning we went to the local flea market and look at what I found for my sewing room once I get a sewing room.



What a great find!



SallyfromDE said:


> but who am I?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I have to fix the back of the spats. But it is what the tween wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a long brown pony tail that we've put flowers in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to try and wash this top. It seems to have been growing! The put boning in the hem, and she loves that it feels all twirly. I still have 2 roses to go for the back.
> 
> I'm surprised I got her to try them on for me. She had a long day yesterday at the Clemonton Park for a picinic and got home late. I didn't even give her time to comb her hair!



What a great variety.  I've got to say that Belle is my favorite.



teresajoy said:


> Sally's post reminded me that I don't think I ever posted the Mary Poppins dress I made. This wasn't for my girls, but they think they might want  one now too. I made two of these, and for some reason they just took me FOREVER! I was happy with the way they turned out, but I was so sick of them by the time I was done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, then I decided to stitch out one of Heathersue's clippies for Lydia. She loves Happy Shark, so that's the one I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydia wore this to Pizza Night on Friday, and Heather loved it! Of course, Lyddie does too!



Wow for the Mary Poppins dress.  It is stunning. 

Sorry, but I've had to block all mention and images of clippies from my computer lest Ginger see them.  You understand.



mkwj said:


> We got back from the beach late last night.  *The best part about that was that my parents took my kids home with them for the ENTIRE week*.  I am so excited about everything I am going to get done.  I have mostly been sewing today since I can't pick my embroidery machine up until tomorrow.  It got its yearly cleaning.  I am hoping to get all the kids disney outfits done this week.



 Neither set of grandparents was ever into babysitting so I never had the joy of an empty house.  Savor every minute!




mommyof2princesses said:


> YEP!  The day we all made our ressies was already 178 days out!  Get going!  I can't wait to see you too!  I am already dreaming of a dole whip!



A Disney dole whip would taste good right about now!



DMGeurts said:


> Love the slumber party jammies....  Ginger's are especially cute...  but Dorrrine is adorable - so is her name pronounced with 4 syllables?  Just curious.
> 
> D~



Four syllables has a certain French ring to it, sort of like _Dee-oh-ree-nee_?  Sounds like a line of expensive jewelry, of which I am very familiar.



Shleedogg said:


> So I posted (I think) 2 or 3 threads ago when I had just started sewing more than just quilts and was inspired by all of your beautiful creations.  Life got in the way and I never posted pics.  I was just inspired by another mom's flickr page (mom2rtk, maybe she's here too?).  The dresses she made for her daughter were amazing and I've been inspired.  Instead of just making my DD one dress for Disney, I'm going to make her as many as I can!  With a 4 month old in the mix, hopefully it'll be doable lol.  None of my friends sew, so it'll be nice to have someone to share with who understands.    Here are a few of my past projects.
> 
> DD at 11 mos in Snow White, my first real project outside of quilting and pillowcase dresses.  Thank god I had my mom to help me learn how to interpret the pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest aren't Disney related.  Here's a Santa coat.  I was directing and choreographing RENT.  2 weeks before the show my costumer says, I don't have a Santa coat for Angel (if you know the show, that's a very important costume piece!).  My costumer didn't know how to sew, and his assistant had broken her arm.  So, I took that on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD's skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue dress I made w/out a pattern.  Unfortunately it's a bit too snug.  Another month and she won't be able to wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same pattern, different fabric.  I actually made this dress first but it was way too big to begin with.  When I made the blue one, I took off too many inches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, there they are.  DD requested Rapunzel first, so that's what I'm starting tonight.  Off I got to cut out the pattern!



The dresses and Santa suit are terrific, but I love your Snow White!



VBAndrea said:


> I love the coordinating and personalized lounge wear!  How come I wasn't invited to the slumber party? Where is my personalized "Andrea" t-shirt?  Really Cheryl, I thought we were friends.  I was the only one who defending you in the corrupt ways of Ginger.  I guess you"forgot" with the dementia and all.......



I was going to send yours to you but couldn't find your address.  Maybe I put it with D~'s?


----------



## cogero

mphalens said:


> I just submitted mine too, D~ !!!  I think I'm more pleased with how it came out since it wasn't made using a pattern . . . that, and it's DONE.  My first outfit for our trip complete!



I kind of made my own pattern too.



princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway
> 
> Challenge 2
> 
> Theme: Project inspired by a Disney Attraction
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Has to be a current Disney attraction at one of the theme parks - all theme parks count, even foreign ones.
> 2. Can include appliques, emboridery designs, or decoupage.
> 3. Must include a solid color fabric.
> 4. May be any sewn project.
> 
> 
> All entries are to be submitted to me before next Monday, Aug. 15 before 11:59 am Eastern Time. Please PM me a link to your project. I will post it the following Tuesday.
> 
> The winner of this challenge will receive a $30 gift certificate to Frou Frou by HeatherSue!!!! (Thnsk you so much to Heather for her wonderful donation!) And be Week 2's Disboutique Sewing Princess.
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen, start your sewing!!



Oh man I love this theme. Heather thanks for the lovely prize.


----------



## babynala

I think I was about 20 pages behind and then my computer ran out of batteries and I lost my quote.  Grrrr.

Everything posted has been wonderful.  I love all the Rosetta bags, the AG outfits, the awesome family trip photos, the beautiful costumes and Disney inspired sets.  

I'm looking forward to seeing everyones Project submissions.  I did not have time to participate but I'm hoping that I will be able to decide which submission to use my one vote for!

I REALLY need to get started making some stuff for our trip.


----------



## cogero

Here is the Tiana dress I finished the other day. DD actually told me exactly what to do so I guess she was the designer of it LOL


----------



## Stephres

> Okay QUESTION:
> I was going to go back and fix Phalen's pants today (the ones that shredded at the rear seam) . . . I think the french seam idea would work, but do I need to take the pants completely apart to do this?  Since we're talking about the seam that gets sewn FIRST on those pants, do I need to take them apart at the legs and the crotch and re-sew them completely?  Sorry if that's a silly question, but I can't get through my mental block to figure this out!



I would rip the seam out totally as carefully as you can. Then with the wrong sides together sew 1/4 inch from all the fraying. Then trim close to the seam. Then flip it around to right sides together and sew again. I think with the roominess of the easy fits you'll be fine; hopefully they won't be too tight in the bottom!

I think I would probably sew all the seams that way, so you would be ripping out all the seams. If the center seam seems ok (lol!) you could leave it. It doesn't get as much stress as the crotch seam. Good luck!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Shleedogg said:


> So I posted (I think) 2 or 3 threads ago when I had just started sewing more than just quilts and was inspired by all of your beautiful creations.  Life got in the way and I never posted pics.  I was just inspired by another mom's flickr page (mom2rtk, maybe she's here too?).  The dresses she made for her daughter were amazing and I've been inspired.  Instead of just making my DD one dress for Disney, I'm going to make her as many as I can!  With a 4 month old in the mix, hopefully it'll be doable lol.  None of my friends sew, so it'll be nice to have someone to share with who understands.    Here are a few of my past projects.
> 
> DD at 11 mos in Snow White, my first real project outside of quilting and pillowcase dresses.  Thank god I had my mom to help me learn how to interpret the pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest aren't Disney related.  Here's a Santa coat.  I was directing and choreographing RENT.  2 weeks before the show my costumer says, I don't have a Santa coat for Angel (if you know the show, that's a very important costume piece!).  My costumer didn't know how to sew, and his assistant had broken her arm.  So, I took that on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD's skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the flower.  I made it out of the top of the gathered skirt that I trimmed off.  Added a few crystals and pearls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue dress I made w/out a pattern.  Unfortunately it's a bit too snug.  Another month and she won't be able to wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same pattern, different fabric.  I actually made this dress first but it was way too big to begin with.  When I made the blue one, I took off too many inches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, there they are.  DD requested Rapunzel first, so that's what I'm starting tonight.  Off I got to cut out the pattern!


*i love all your dresses and the skirt is so prety witht he lil flower! but i love the RENT pic and story! my dd's { now 28 and alsomost 30!} loved that cd when they were in high school,even got to go to the FOX in Atlanta to see the play! they both own and rewatch the movie! i too love it,watched it the other morning on tv...when i saw this pic i could just hear Angel singing 'Today for You Tomorrow for Me!' poor lil Evita! hehe now i gotta go to youtube to see the clip! thank you for sharing your wonderful work!  *


----------



## miprender

Thanks everyone for the replies. I have to say that I was a little scared about everything else falling apart too but luckily it was just that.



DMGeurts said:


> OMG!!!  I would be so sad and angry!  Honestly, I don't think you did anything wrong - especially since it happened to two of your items made of different fabrics.  You finished the seams the proper way...  I do find it strange that your hem seams are still intact and perfect...  Maybe (big maybe) if you did french seams, and you wash on gentle cycle and hang dry.  The only reason I suggest french seams is because your hems are still intact (but we really have no idea how intact they are because we can't see the inside).  I am just so sad for you... these were the most adorable shorts I had ever seen and I love the fabrics - you would think that they wouldn't self destruct like that.    Big hugs!
> 
> D~



I will have to look into that.



NiniMorris said:


> Yup...linen (and linen-like weaves) ares bear to sew garment from.  French seams are the way to go.  I found out the hard way...Made my grand daughter's bedding from a beautiful toile on a linen type weave.  It was simply gorgeous when it was finished!  First washing it fell completely apart!  For some reason I thought it would work since it was 100% cotton and not a true linen, but it was the weave that gave me problems, not the finer content.
> Nini



It did say 100% cotton but the weave/texture was different than I had ever dealt with.



SallyfromDE said:


> Hmm.... I am guessing since these look like easy fit, there was plenty of roominess in them. This is what satin lingerie does when there isn't any give in the fabric, when worn even just a tad too tight. Does the fabric pull apart anywhere else? If not, I guess it's not dry rotted. And they are so adorable. Why not send a picture to the person who sold it to you and see what they say.



Yup, easy fit pants.



Stephres said:


> French Seams: Sew WRONG sides together, 1/4 inch from edge. Trim close to the stitching. Flip around so RIGHT sides are together and sew again so the raw edges are inside. It is good for fancy fabric and see through fabric and might work for the shredded Japanese fabric. It is too cute not be be saved! Good luck!





DMGeurts said:


> A french seam is a straight stitch that was used on garments before there was such a thing as zig-zagging or serging.  You pin your seam *wrong sides together* and stitch at 1/4" then trim the seam allowance to about 1/8", *then turn your garment inside out* and pin that same seam right sides together, and sew just a hair over 1/4" - so you are enclosing the seam allowance of the first stitch in the casing of the seam...  Sometimes you have to cut the pattern a smidgin bigger to acomodate the extra seam allowance - but with easy fits, you should be just fine.  I used this stitch all the time before I got my serger, and I still use it quite frequently (Like when I am too lazy to turn my chair 90 degrees and turn on my serger  ) I think I have a tutuorial saved somewhere here.   http://sewmamasew.com/blog2/2008/05/seam-finishes-simplified/
> 
> D~



Thanks for the information on the French Seams. I have heard it mentioned here but never knew what it was.



Mel0215 said:


> Sorry that your fabric shredded. That's terrible. They were so cute for the pictures though!
> 
> French seams are really easy, you just have to remember which side to sew first... if you need a visual like me you tube has a lot of tutorials. And if you need quilting advice look up missouri star quilt company. They will walk you through everything.




Thanks. 

Luckily in the pictures they still look fine. (And isn't that what really matters )



VBAndrea said:


> I have to agree with the others that it has to be the fabric and the weave of it.  I would try salvaging those.  I think if you cut the seams and redo them as french seams you can save them.  I wouldn't worry about the fit b/c the easy fits are really forgiving -- do if you loose 3/4 of inch or so I think they'll likely still fit your boys.  Please tell me they didn't shred while they were wearing them!



Yes they were wearing them when it happened. When we got back to the resort after DS5 had worn the Chip N Dale fabric all day I changed him and couldn't believe how shredded they were. I asked him what happened and he said he didn't know and noticed it kept getting bigger through out the day. Luckily his Tshirt was long enough that I don't think anyone noticed.



t-beri said:


> I had an issue with this w/ the same exact fabric, it was only a small place in the seams of both of my girls dresses.  I think it was that I sewed too close to the edge of the fabric.  I think the weave of this is just inclined to fray.  Once I sewed the seam a little further in to fix it I haven't had any problems.



Glad you were able to fix it. DD's skirt was made of the same fabric but I didn't have an issue with hers.



mphalens said:


> It looks very similar to the weave of the star wars fabric I had the same problem with.    Were they wearing them when they shredded?  Phalen was (and they'd only been washed once)
> The french seam idea seems like a good one.  I might try it when I attempt to save Phalen's easy fits.



That is so frustating. I am not sure what I will do with them. For now they are just in my scrap heap.

PS I hope your feeling better today.



Disneymom1218 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I have been lurking and everything is way too cute. This morning we went to the local flea market and look at what I found for my sewing room once I get a sewing room.



That is too cute.



SallyfromDE said:


> but who am I?...



Those came out great. I love the MP one.



teresajoy said:


> Sally's post reminded me that I don't think I ever posted the Mary Poppins dress I made. This wasn't for my girls, but they think they might want  one now too. I made two of these, and for some reason they just took me FOREVER! I was happy with the way they turned out, but I was so sick of them by the time I was done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, then I decided to stitch out one of Heathersue's clippies for Lydia. She loves Happy Shark, so that's the one I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydia wore this to Pizza Night on Friday, and Heather loved it! Of course, Lyddie does too!



Love that dress and the clippie is so cute.



princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway
> 
> Hello girls (and Tom if he is still lurking!) Tomorrow night is the deadline for submitting photos - here is how I am going to do this.
> I am going to open a new thread with a poll attached open to all Disboard members. Each project will get a post square and a number - they will be anoynomous. (sp?) The post will contain all pictures of that project, so several views can be added. Each Dismember gets one vote. You can vote for yours or someone elses. The post will be left up until Friday night and the winner will be announced Saturday morning on that thread and on here. I will post a link to the Disboutique project thread when I set it up.
> 
> Please send the url of your picture(s) that you want posted to me via PM or at jonicarroll {at} yahoo {dot} com. I will let you know when I get you pictures.
> 
> I am excited to see what great projects we get. I already have some great entries! I will annouce the new challange tomorrow - and yes, you can use embroidery designs and appliques.



I can't wait to see what everyone created.



HeatherSue said:


> You might have already answered this because I'm not caught up yet.  But, who was it that you met?  I wanna know who it is that I know!
> That is absolutely DARLING!!!





teresajoy said:


> I'm very curious as to who you met that knows me and Heather! Do you have a picture of them, or description?



I didn't get her name because we had an issue going on when she came up to me MY DS3 is my puke boy to put it nicely. He ended up throwing up on DH on Spaceship Earth, Ohana' Bfast just as Mickey Mouse came to our table (luckily his face was turned away from Mickey) and that day as we ate at Pinochio's Haus when I met that lady. 

DS3 was covered in it and I thought she was coming to say something about that. But she stopped and asked if DDs dress was a Vida. So I as I am talking carrying on a normal conversation all I can think of is hiding DS from everyone. Her daughter had on a cute patchwork twirl dress/top with one of your cruise designs on it.



HeatherSue said:


> Wow Michelle!  These pictures make me so happy!    You did such a wonderful job coordinating your family and making it fun! What great pictures!!
> 
> 
> I say start now!  I always wait until the last minute and then I freak out!  The Mickey/Minnie with ice cream are my designs, if those are the ones you were asking about.



Thanks. I got the most comments from the Mad Hatter designs and the Mickie/Minnie icecream ones. I even had CMs ask how I did it. One of them has a PE770 but it is still in the box. I told to come here for some adivice



aboveH20 said:


> BFF Slumber Party Tonight







Shleedogg said:


> So I posted (I think) 2 or 3 threads ago when I had just started sewing more than just quilts and was inspired by all of your beautiful creations.  Life got in the way and I never posted pics.  I was just inspired by another mom's flickr page (mom2rtk, maybe she's here too?).  The dresses she made for her daughter were amazing and I've been inspired.  Instead of just making my DD one dress for Disney, I'm going to make her as many as I can!  With a 4 month old in the mix, hopefully it'll be doable lol.  None of my friends sew, so it'll be nice to have someone to share with who understands.    Here are a few of my past projects.
> 
> DD at 11 mos in Snow White, my first real project outside of quilting and pillowcase dresses.  Thank god I had my mom to help me learn how to interpret the pattern!



Those are adorable. Can't wait to see what you make for your new trip.



tadamom said:


> I haven't been around here in forever but I knew before there were several on here with Cricuts.......I was wondering if any of you do custom vinyl work?  I do and I'm curious to where some of you buy your products that you personalize!



I have a cricut but have never done any vinly work. 



princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway
> 
> Challenge 2
> 
> Theme: Project inspired by a Disney Attraction
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Has to be a current Disney attraction at one of the theme parks - all theme parks count, even foreign ones.
> 2. Can include appliques, emboridery designs, or decoupage.
> 3. Must include a solid color fabric.
> 4. May be any sewn project.
> 
> 
> All entries are to be submitted to me before next Monday, Aug. 15 before 11:59 am Eastern Time. Please PM me a link to your project. I will post it the following Tuesday.
> 
> The winner of this challenge will receive a $30 gift certificate to Frou Frou by HeatherSue!!!! (Thnsk you so much to Heather for her wonderful donation!) And be Week 2's Disboutique Sewing Princess.
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen, start your sewing!!



I'm in. How sweet of Heather to donate that.


----------



## miprender

cogero said:


> Here is the Tiana dress I finished the other day. DD actually told me exactly what to do so I guess she was the designer of it LOL



 Tell your DD she did a great job designing.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway
> 
> Challenge 2
> 
> Theme: Project inspired by a Disney Attraction
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Has to be a current Disney attraction at one of the theme parks - all theme parks count, even foreign ones.
> 2. Can include appliques, emboridery designs, or decoupage.
> 3. Must include a solid color fabric.
> 4. May be any sewn project.
> 
> 
> All entries are to be submitted to me before next Monday, Aug. 15 before 11:59 am Eastern Time. Please PM me a link to your project. I will post it the following Tuesday.
> 
> The winner of this challenge will receive a $30 gift certificate to Frou Frou by HeatherSue!!!! (Thnsk you so much to Heather for her wonderful donation!) And be Week 2's Disboutique Sewing Princess.
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen, start your sewing!!


*I love the Attractions as the theme,so many to chose from! i can't wait to see what everyone comes up with,even though there are so many choices, it will be hard to chose one...
 I have a ? abot the solid fabric...can it have the applique on it/ be part of the applique? any size/amount of solid ok? 
TIA ~Beth~*


----------



## teresajoy

DMGeurts said:


> I also have to say "thank you" to Heather - what a great gift to offer, it's a wonderful incentive!
> 
> D~



She's always been pretty awesome like that. 



aboveH20 said:


> Sorry, but I've had to block all mention and images of clippies from my computer lest Ginger see them.  You understand.



  Of course, you made me sit here for the last 10 minutes thinking about how Ginger could wear a clippie! As a necklace, clipped to a straw, as shoes...



cogero said:


> Here is the Tiana dress I finished the other day. DD actually told me exactly what to do so I guess she was the designer of it LOL



So cute!!!!! 



miprender said:


> I didn't get her name because we had an issue going on when she came up to me MY DS3 is my puke boy to put it nicely. He ended up throwing up on DH on Spaceship Earth, Ohana' Bfast just as Mickey Mouse came to our table (luckily his face was turned away from Mickey) and that day as we ate at Pinochio's Haus when I met that lady.
> 
> DS3 was covered in it and I thought she was coming to say something about that. But she stopped and asked if DDs dress was a Vida. So I as I am talking carrying on a normal conversation all I can think of is hiding DS from everyone. Her daughter had on a cute patchwork twirl dress/top with one of your cruise designs on it.



Sawyer is Heather's puke boy. When we all went in October for free dining (goodness, I htink that was almost 2 years ago now!) Sawyer threw up quite a bit. The worst was at 1900 Park Fare, he got that "look" and Heather spun him around so he wouldn't throw up onto the table. Unfortunately, she spun him right over my camera bag and small insulated tote I was using for the week. Well, an insulted tote  I HAD been using, up until then!   We went back for breakfast a few days later and were seated at the same table. It still stunk! (I had to wash my camera bag I don't know how many times before I could use it again!)

Anywho, I feel for you! Hopefully the Diser you saw will come and let us know who she was! 





princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway
> 
> Challenge 2
> 
> Theme: Project inspired by a Disney Attraction
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Has to be a current Disney attraction at one of the theme parks - all theme parks count, even foreign ones.
> 2. Can include appliques, emboridery designs, or decoupage.
> 3. Must include a solid color fabric.
> 4. May be any sewn project.
> 
> 
> All entries are to be submitted to me before next Monday, Aug. 15 before 11:59 am Eastern Time. Please PM me a link to your project. I will post it the following Tuesday.
> 
> The winner of this challenge will receive a $30 gift certificate to Frou Frou by HeatherSue!!!! (Thnsk you so much to Heather for her wonderful donation!) And be Week 2's Disboutique Sewing Princess.
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen, start your sewing!!



Sounds fun!!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> In retrospect (and not to make any more work for Joni ) I think if there were "pro" and "amateur" categories I would feel more comfortable.  I definitely agree with you about the challenge of sewing to fit the criteria, but the competition will be daunting!
> 
> Sorry, but I've had to block all mention and images of clippies from my computer lest Ginger see them.  You understand.
> 
> Four syllables has a certain French ring to it, sort of like _Dee-oh-ree-nee_?  Sounds like a line of expensive jewelry, of which I am very familiar.
> 
> I was going to send yours to you but couldn't find your address.  Maybe I put it with D~'s?


Cheryl, you are an excellent seamstress and need not worry.  I think the creativity will play a big role in the competition.  I don't think people will be getting out magnifying glasses and looking for flaws or imperfectly sewn top stitches.  I know you are creative -- only you could come up with a new spin on a pillow case dress.

And some weeks I will be able to better outfits than others.  While I have a fabulous idea for this week I just don't have time to do it.  I'm on call at work since my boss's dh is returning from deployment sometime this week.  So I'm going to do something simpler.  It will likely not be a winning creation, but as time allows I'm going to try a couple of new things (new to me) to broaden my sewing horizon.  

Can't Ginger wear clippies in her hair?  Will it put a kink in her hair?  You can also clip them onto belts/belt loops as accents.  Maybe she'd like that.  

I have been pronouncing Dorrrine's named wrong all along -- I was kind of rolling the r's rather than doing it with a French accent.  I don't speak French so I still may be doing it wrong!

I'm sure D will forward me my shirt.  She has my address.  Or you could hand deliver my items the next time.  It's the gray brick house with the neatly pruned willow by the garage.  The willow at the front still needs pruning so when you deliver my shirt I'll let you take care of it -- you can use our ladder -- no need to bring your own.  And the BMW is no longer in the drive way -- we traded it in to buy our latest car.  



cogero said:


> Here is the Tiana dress I finished the other day. DD actually told me exactly what to do so I guess she was the designer of it LOL


That's fantastic!  A perfect tween idea for a dress and it looks really comfy too.

And I agree with all -- how nice of HeatherSue to donate a prize!  Of course, if any of the rest of you are like me you may spending some $$ on her site to make your creation!


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> And I agree with all -- how nice of HeatherSue to donate a prize!  Of course, if any of the rest of you are like me you may spending some $$ on her site to make your creation!



Yep I already bought mine for the new project. DD even told me what to do for this one. Looks like the boy will be getting another outfit for our trip


----------



## snubie

Have the runway outfits been posted yet?  Is there a separate thread? 



teresajoy said:


> Sawyer is Heather's puke boy. When we all went in October for free dining (goodness, I htink that was almost 2 years ago now!) Sawyer threw up quite a bit. The worst was at 1900 Park Fare, he got that "look" and Heather spun him around so he wouldn't throw up onto the table. Unfortunately, she spun him right over my camera bag and small insulated tote I was using for the week. Well, an insulted tote  I HAD been using, up until then!   We went back for breakfast a few days later and were seated at the same table. It still stunk! (I had to wash my camera bag I don't know how many times before I could use it again!)


Brings back memories of Sawyer puking at the POP Century Food court Jan 2011.  It might just have been the first night we were all together, I think Jeanne had just arrived at the resort with Luke and voila - Sawyer pukes.  Heather was mortified but it was no big deal.


----------



## teresajoy

snubie said:


> Have the runway outfits been posted yet?  Is there a separate thread?
> 
> 
> Brings back memories of Sawyer puking at the POP Century Food court Jan 2011.  It might just have been the first night we were all together, I think Jeanne had just arrived at the resort with Luke and voila - Sawyer pukes.  Heather was mortified but it was no big deal.



I was wondering that about the Runway outfits too. 

Ahhh, the memories! Sawyer knows how to make a good first impression! 


When we went back to 1900 PF last year, Corey and I checked to see if the corner  still stunk. We thought we smelled the faintest smell of pukiness.


----------



## VBAndrea

snubie said:


> Have the runway outfits been posted yet?  Is there a separate thread?
> 
> 
> Brings back memories of Sawyer puking at the POP Century Food court Jan 2011.  It might just have been the first night we were all together, I think Jeanne had just arrived at the resort with Luke and voila - Sawyer pukes.  Heather was mortified but it was no big deal.


The deadline for the outfits is tonight at 11:59pm so I doubt Jodi will get it posted until tomorrow.  She is posting in a new thread and said she will put a link to it here.



teresajoy said:


> I was wondering that about the Runway outfits too.
> 
> Ahhh, the memories! Sawyer knows how to make a good first impression!
> 
> 
> When we went back to 1900 PF last year, Corey and I checked to see if the corner  still stunk. We thought we smelled the faintest smell of pukiness.


Ditto to you -- deadline isn't until tonight.  I am hoping my pics went through.  I sent them yesterday and Jodi never got them so I resent everything today.

Glad we didn't get seated in the corner for Park Fare!  I imagine every table in Disney has been puked on one time or another.  Makes you want some more free dining, doesn't it?


----------



## jessica52877

teresajoy said:


> I was wondering that about the Runway outfits too.
> 
> Ahhh, the memories! Sawyer knows how to make a good first impression!
> 
> 
> When we went back to 1900 PF last year, Corey and I checked to see if the corner  still stunk. We thought we smelled the faintest smell of pukiness.





snubie said:


> Have the runway outfits been posted yet?  Is there a separate thread?
> 
> 
> Brings back memories of Sawyer puking at the POP Century Food court Jan 2011.  It might just have been the first night we were all together, I think Jeanne had just arrived at the resort with Luke and voila - Sawyer pukes.  Heather was mortified but it was no big deal.



I managed to avoid Sawyer in action all week long!  I did catch him returning to the room after the Pop incident I think it was. 

I was a bit worried when I sat at the "kids" table at Pinocchio's  and Heather kindly handed me a tray, just in case! LOL! I hadn't really thought about it until then! Heather assured me I would know the look! 

As a kid, I would cough twice and then it would come. If I said I wasn't feeling good and coughed you better look out! It was usually in the car though and wasn't that often. 

I can't wait until the next dis trip to see all my friends! 



Stephres said:


> I would rip the seam out totally as carefully as you can. Then with the wrong sides together sew 1/4 inch from all the fraying. Then trim close to the seam. Then flip it around to right sides together and sew again. I think with the roominess of the easy fits you'll be fine; hopefully they won't be too tight in the bottom!
> 
> I think I would probably sew all the seams that way, so you would be ripping out all the seams. If the center seam seems ok (lol!) you could leave it. It doesn't get as much stress as the crotch seam. Good luck!



You always know real sewing terms and proper ways of doing things! Then there is me! LOL! 



princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway
> 
> Challenge 2
> 
> Theme: Project inspired by a Disney Attraction
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Has to be a current Disney attraction at one of the theme parks - all theme parks count, even foreign ones.
> 2. Can include appliques, emboridery designs, or decoupage.
> 3. Must include a solid color fabric.
> 4. May be any sewn project.
> 
> 
> All entries are to be submitted to me before next Monday, Aug. 15 before 11:59 am Eastern Time. Please PM me a link to your project. I will post it the following Tuesday.
> 
> The winner of this challenge will receive a $30 gift certificate to Frou Frou by HeatherSue!!!! (Thnsk you so much to Heather for her wonderful donation!) And be Week 2's Disboutique Sewing Princess.
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen, start your sewing!!



Thanks Heathersue! I don't think I am going to make tonight's deadline! I wish I could, I wish I could. Do I sound like the little engine that could? But I think I better keep chugging away at my orders. Hopefully I'll make next weeks. Not looking so great right now though although I again know totally what I would do!

When you guys are making the easy fits (or pants) are you sewing a reinforcement stitch a few inches long at the crotch area? I know the one time I forgot they split.


----------



## squirrel

I only saw Sawyer for a short time.  He must have been feeling well that afternoon and evening.  Then again, I don't think he was eating anything those two times.

To be honest, the food court in the morning had made me feel queesy.  I have gone from my room feeling hungry to just using a snack credit for a muffin.


----------



## VBAndrea

jessica52877 said:


> When you guys are making the easy fits (or pants) are you sewing a reinforcement stitch a few inches long at the crotch area? I know the one time I forgot they split.



I always do -- and when I make shorts I just sew the whole legs and crotch twice b/c it's not that big of a deal.  For pants I only do the reinforcement in the proper area rather than down the entire leg.  I've never had a seam split and my dd wears her flannel pjs over and over and they've been washed tons.


----------



## princesskayla

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I love the Attractions as the theme,so many to chose from! i can't wait to see what everyone comes up with,even though there are so many choices, it will be hard to chose one...
> I have a ? abot the solid fabric...can it have the applique on it/ be part of the applique? any size/amount of solid ok?
> TIA ~Beth~*



Any size or amount of solid fabric - I had to make it somewhat tricky! It can be in the applique fabric. As long as you can see a solid piece of fabric on the project, it will count! 



snubie said:


> Have the runway outfits been posted yet?  Is there a separate thread?





VBAndrea said:


> The deadline for the outfits is tonight at 11:59pm so I doubt Jodi will get it posted until tomorrow.  She is posting in a new thread and said she will put a link to it here.
> 
> 
> Ditto to you -- deadline isn't until tonight.  I am hoping my pics went through.  I sent them yesterday and Jodi never got them so I resent everything today.



Thank you for answering! I wanted to give everyone a full weekend to get their outfit ready! I will post a link tonight.


----------



## princesskayla

I have responded to everyone that I have received pictures from. So if you emailed or PM a picture and I have not responded - then I have not got it. I want to make sure that I have actually got everyone's projects. 

My reward for doing this is a sneak peek at the projects - Wow, great job ladies! There are some creative people running around this board. I can't wait to post them tonight!


----------



## HeatherSue

Disneymom1218 said:


> Close up of the top


I am in LOVE with your ironing board.  Seriously, this is unnatural! 



PrinceCharmingsMom said:


> Hey ladies! I was just going through all the outifts I have made DS and am wondering about him wearing them this year...how old do you think is too old to wear Jon Jon Rompers? They are so cute...and he still fits in all of them which would prevent me from making new Halloween themed outfits this year...I don't want to tell you his age just to see where the numbers fall in the too old poll...Thanks for your answers...
> 
> And so sorry to see those adorable shorts come apart that fabric was awesome and I know how hard it is to come up with cute boy Disney outfits....


I would say anything over a 2T or 3T (if he's big for his age) would be too big.  But, no matter how big, if you're comfortable with it and he's comfortable with it, that's all that matters!  



teresajoy said:


> Lydia wore this to Pizza Night on Friday, and Heather loved it! Of course, Lyddie does too!


That is such a pretty Mary Poppins dress.  I already told you, but I'll tell you again.  I think it's up there with my top favorite teresajoy outfits!  I love that Lydia loves her clippie.  



mommyof2princesses said:


> YEP!  The day we all made our ressies was already 178 days out!  Get going!  I can't wait to see you too!  I am already dreaming of a dole whip!


I have no idea where to eat!  I'll have to get crackin'! 



mphalens said:


> I wish I had an embroidery machine!  You have some fabulous designs that I drool over!!!


You're too sweet!  



aboveH20 said:


> BFF Slumber Party Tonight


I'm going to have to ask my sister to fill me in on this because I have a feeling I'd think it was hilarious.  



RMAMom said:


> I emailed you this morning but before you had a chance to see it you noticed my post and emailed me immediately so let me say again, you are my first choice of designers. I always look at your website first and with all of the designs that I have purchased from you I have only had a problem once and it wasn't with your work it was with the font you used, I emailed and 24 hours later it was fixed. Your work and your customer service is unparalleled and just when I think I have everything you have to offer I am hopping that I have time for clippies that you have posted latley because I think they would look great with a few of the outfits that I am making for my DGD!
> Again, I wasn't complaining about your work as much as I was complaining about my bad day. It seems that Murphy moved into my sewing room a few weeks ago and he needs to go!!!


It's no problem, my dear!  I never got your first e-mail.  I totally understand how frustrating that could be! 



Shleedogg said:


> So, there they are.  DD requested Rapunzel first, so that's what I'm starting tonight.  Off I got to cut out the pattern!


First of all, you have incredible taste!  The bird fabric you used for the skirt is right up my alley!  Second, you've got skillz!!  These look very professional.  Nice job!



froggy33 said:


> Aww. Thanks so much!  I posted this a couple months ago..but I forget that you don't have time to make it on here too often.  It's good to hear from you!


I've missed all of you!  I'm trying to keep up better.  Hopefully it lasts!  Now that my designs are sent out automatically I have more time!



teresajoy said:


> This literally gives me chills! I may have nightmares tonight!


There, there, my dear sister.  The mean 'ol styrafoam is far, far, away.  It won't get you.  



princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway
> 
> Challenge 2
> 
> Theme: Project inspired by a Disney Attraction
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Has to be a current Disney attraction at one of the theme parks - all theme parks count, even foreign ones.
> 2. Can include appliques, emboridery designs, or decoupage.
> 3. Must include a solid color fabric.
> 4. May be any sewn project.
> 
> 
> All entries are to be submitted to me before next Monday, Aug. 15 before 11:59 am Eastern Time. Please PM me a link to your project. I will post it the following Tuesday.
> 
> The winner of this challenge will receive a $30 gift certificate to Frou Frou by HeatherSue!!!! (Thnsk you so much to Heather for her wonderful donation!) And be Week 2's Disboutique Sewing Princess.
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen, start your sewing!!


Yay!  More fun!!  I'm happy to help out!  If it weren't for everyone on this board, I never would have started sewing, and I never would have gotten an embroidery machine, and I never would have started digitizing.  So, I owe it all to the Disboutiquers (even before we were Disboutiquers)!  



tricia said:


> You can also try etsy for some appliqué t shirts.  Magicalmemoriesbyme usually has good stuff.  It is a lady from this thread too.


I  Jessica!  She is awesome!



aboveH20 said:


> Sorry, but I've had to block all mention and images of clippies from my computer lest Ginger see them.  You understand.






cogero said:


> Oh man I love this theme. Heather thanks for the lovely prize.





DMGeurts said:


> I also have to say "thank you" to Heather - what a great gift to offer, it's a wonderful incentive!
> 
> D~





VBAndrea said:


> And I agree with all -- how nice of HeatherSue to donate a prize!  Of course, if any of the rest of you are like me you may spending some $$ on her site to make your creation!



You guys are all too sweet!  



cogero said:


>


That is SO cute!!  I love the fabric you used on the skirt portion.  Perfect!



miprender said:


> 1. Yes they were wearing them when it happened. When we got back to the resort after DS5 had worn the Chip N Dale fabric all day I changed him and couldn't believe how shredded they were. I asked him what happened and he said he didn't know and noticed it kept getting bigger through out the day. Luckily his Tshirt was long enough that I don't think anyone noticed.
> 
> 2. I didn't get her name because we had an issue going on when she came up to me MY DS3 is my puke boy to put it nicely. He ended up throwing up on DH on Spaceship Earth, Ohana' Bfast just as Mickey Mouse came to our table (luckily his face was turned away from Mickey) and that day as we ate at Pinochio's Haus when I met that lady.
> 
> 3. DS3 was covered in it and I thought she was coming to say something about that. But she stopped and asked if DDs dress was a Vida. So I as I am talking carrying on a normal conversation all I can think of is hiding DS from everyone. Her daughter had on a cute patchwork twirl dress/top with one of your cruise designs on it.
> 
> 4. I'm in. How sweet of Heather to donate that.


You said so many interesting things I had to number them. 
1. I'm just glad they weren't teenage girls wearing them.  How mortifying that would be!  But, it must have been really frustrating for you to have this happen!  Those fabrics were so cute, too!

2. Ahhh...I have my very own puke boy.  He's puked his way around the "World"; Pop Century Food court (many, many times), Boma, 1900 Park Fare (2 or 3 times),  Chef Mickey, Akershush, McDonald's at DTD, Pizzafari, Ohana, Beaches and Cream, Pecos Bills, Sunshine Seasons, Pizza Planet, ABC Commissary, and the best one was at Sci Fi Diner because they felt so bad that they gave me a gift card to buy him a new shirt.    I generally take all of the puke bags from the airplane and carry them in around in my purse- keeping one out at all times while we're eating.  He throws up more at Disney than anywhere else. 

3. Awww...at least she was nice not commenting on your puke covered children!  

4. No problem m'dear!



teresajoy said:


> She's always been pretty awesome like that.
> 
> Sawyer is Heather's puke boy. When we all went in October for free dining (goodness, I htink that was almost 2 years ago now!) Sawyer threw up quite a bit. The worst was at 1900 Park Fare, he got that "look" and Heather spun him around so he wouldn't throw up onto the table. Unfortunately, she spun him right over my camera bag and small insulated tote I was using for the week. Well, an insulted tote  I HAD been using, up until then!   We went back for breakfast a few days later and were seated at the same table. It still stunk! (I had to wash my camera bag I don't know how many times before I could use it again!)


I get it from my sister. 

That's my boy, always leaving a lasting impression!



snubie said:


> Brings back memories of Sawyer puking at the POP Century Food court Jan 2011.  It might just have been the first night we were all together, I think Jeanne had just arrived at the resort with Luke and voila - Sawyer pukes.  Heather was mortified but it was no big deal.


It was probably a big deal to the people in the booth that got trapped in by a puddle of Sawyer.   *sigh* I thought he was over this phase or else I would have had a bag at the ready!  



teresajoy said:


> Ahhh, the memories! Sawyer knows how to make a good first impression!
> 
> When we went back to 1900 PF last year, Corey and I checked to see if the corner  still stunk. We thought we smelled the faintest smell of pukiness.





jessica52877 said:


> I managed to avoid Sawyer in action all week long!  I did catch him returning to the room after the Pop incident I think it was.
> 
> I was a bit worried when I sat at the "kids" table at Pinocchio's  and Heather kindly handed me a tray, just in case! LOL! I hadn't really thought about it until then! Heather assured me I would know the look!


Isn't it great that my friends all have their favorite "Sawyer puking" stories?  Good times, good times...I'll never forget the look on your face when I scooted that tray in front of him, just in case...  It was almost as good as your face when I yelled at the old lady.  The other day I overheard Tessa singing this little ditty "Why don't you sit down!  Why don't you be nice!"



squirrel said:


> I only saw Sawyer for a short time.  He must have been feeling well that afternoon and evening.  Then again, I don't think he was eating anything those two times.
> 
> To be honest, the food court in the morning had made me feel queesy.  I have gone from my room feeling hungry to just using a snack credit for a muffin.


You caught us at a good time!  I think he had already emptied his belly for the day.  Actually, I think he was sleep for most of our meet!


----------



## dancer_mom

I lurk here and love seeing everyones amazing stuff... I have a question but thought I would share some creations before I ask - my kids costumes for Disneyland and Halloween last year... 











A question now - 

I have a new little one this year and the plan is to do Jessie, Woody, and Buzz (for the baby).  I have always sewn my kids costumes and for whatever reason would feel awful buying this baby's first costume... HOWEVER how adorable is this costume from the disney store: http://www.disneystore.com/organic-cotton-buzz-lightyear-costume-bodysuit-and-cap-for-infants/mp/1288171/1000762+1000772/
Has anyone here ever appliqued on a baby bodysuit??? Do you think I could attempt to make something similar?  Would I have to undo seams to do it?  Should I just buy this darling bodysuit and make matching pants???  HELP!!


----------



## HeatherSue

dancer_mom said:


> I lurk here and love seeing everyones amazing stuff... I have a question but thought I would share some creations before I ask - my kids costumes for Disneyland and Halloween last year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A question now -
> 
> I have a new little one this year and the plan is to do Jessie, Woody, and Buzz (for the baby).  I have always sewn my kids costumes and for whatever reason would feel awful buying this baby's first costume... HOWEVER how adorable is this costume from the disney store: http://www.disneystore.com/organic-cotton-buzz-lightyear-costume-bodysuit-and-cap-for-infants/mp/1288171/1000762+1000772/
> Has anyone here ever appliqued on a baby bodysuit??? Do you think I could attempt to make something similar?  Would I have to undo seams to do it?  Should I just buy this darling bodysuit and make matching pants???  HELP!!


First of all, those are fabulous costumes!! VERY nice work!! Second, I think I would buy the onesie and make matching pants, maybe even some little shoes to go with it?  That would give you a little bit of homemade feel.  But, the onesie is just too adorable and I think it would be pretty difficult to applique that much detail onto a little onesie.


----------



## jessica52877

dancer_mom said:


> I lurk here and love seeing everyones amazing stuff... I have a question but thought I would share some creations before I ask - my kids costumes for Disneyland and Halloween last year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A question now -
> 
> I have a new little one this year and the plan is to do Jessie, Woody, and Buzz (for the baby).  I have always sewn my kids costumes and for whatever reason would feel awful buying this baby's first costume... HOWEVER how adorable is this costume from the disney store: http://www.disneystore.com/organic-cotton-buzz-lightyear-costume-bodysuit-and-cap-for-infants/mp/1288171/1000762+1000772/
> Has anyone here ever appliqued on a baby bodysuit??? Do you think I could attempt to make something similar?  Would I have to undo seams to do it?  Should I just buy this darling bodysuit and make matching pants???  HELP!!



That is so cute! I wouldn't worry at all about it not being made by you. I wanted to make my son's costumes and did his 1st and 2nd year but by the 3rd he just wanted a store bought and I went with it. I remember when I was a kid and wanted one of those crappy plastic ones and my mom wouldn't let me have it!



HeatherSue said:


> I would say anything over a 2T or 3T (if he's big for his age) would be too big.  But, no matter how big, if you're comfortable with it and he's comfortable with it, that's all that matters!
> 
> I  Jessica!  She is awesome!
> 
> 2. Ahhh...I have my very own puke boy.  He's puked his way around the "World"; Pop Century Food court (many, many times), Boma, 1900 Park Fare (2 or 3 times),  Chef Mickey, Akershush, McDonald's at DTD, Pizzafari, Ohana, Beaches and Cream, Pecos Bills, Sunshine Seasons, Pizza Planet, ABC Commissary, and the best one was at Sci Fi Diner because they felt so bad that they gave me a gift card to buy him a new shirt.    I generally take all of the puke bags from the airplane and carry them in around in my purse- keeping one out at all times while we're eating.  He throws up more at Disney than anywhere else.
> 
> Isn't it great that my friends all have their favorite "Sawyer puking" stories?  Good times, good times...I'll never forget the look on your face when I scooted that tray in front of him, just in case...  It was almost as good as your face when I yelled at the old lady.  The other day I overheard Tessa singing this little ditty "Why don't you sit down!  Why don't you be nice!"



Jonjons, I am pretty much on the you must be super young side, so 12 months is my opinion. But like Heather said, if you like, he likes it and everyone is good with it who cares what others think. 

Thanks! I love me too! 

It really is fun have a Sawyer puke story, even more fun when it doesn't really involve the puke part! I totally forgot about the lady at DHS. I still wish to this day I would have heard her. She looked so cute and innocent sitting there with her DH. Looks can be deceiving though! 

I'll have to remember to carry my very own Sawyer puke bag next time! That is a great idea! Funny enough, I would probably be pretty okay with it! It's the thought of it more then the action.


----------



## aboveH20

Do you ever wonder why you can't find a needle when you have to do a simple repair job? 

Tonight I was working on GKTW pillowcases and twice there was sawdusty type stuff on the fabric.  When I looked more carefully I saw that my very old ancient vintage and antique pin cushion was leaking.  

I know what you're thinking . . . how fortunate that I just made the castle pincushion.  You're also probably wondering why I wasn't using it, but I like to have one pincushion on my cutting table, one next to the machine, and one near the ironing board.  The castle is near my machine. 

To confirm that the guts were indeed sawdust, I cut open the pin cushion.  Inside were needles, which of course can get pushed in more so than pins with their little pin heads.  I kept pulling out more and more needles.  When I was done I counted *44* needles that had burrowed into my very old ancient vintage and antique pin cushion. 






So the moral of the story is don't put your _needles_ in your_ pin _cushion.


----------



## jessica52877

aboveH20 said:


> Do you ever wonder why you can't find a needle when you have to do a simple repair job?
> 
> Tonight I was working on GKTW pillowcases and twice there was sawdusty type stuff on the fabric.  When I looked more carefully I saw that my very old ancient vintage and antique pin cushion was leaking.
> 
> I know what you're thinking . . . how fortunate that I just made the castle pincushion.  You're also probably wondering why I wasn't using it, but I like to have one pincushion on my cutting table, one next to the machine, and one near the ironing board.  The castle is near my machine.
> 
> To confirm that the guts were indeed sawdust, I cut open the pin cushion.  Inside were needles, which of course can get pushed in more so than pins with their little pin heads.  I kept pulling out more and more needles.  When I was done I counted *44* needles that had burrowed into my very old ancient vintage and antique pin cushion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the moral of the story is don't put your _needles_ in your_ pin _cushion.



Wow! That is a crazy picture of the inners! Did you post a pic of the castle and I missed it? I was wondering the other night when I ran across the mention of it but never asked.


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> Love the slumber party jammies....  Ginger's are especially cute...  but Dorrrine is adorable - so is her name pronounced with 4 syllables?  Just curious.
> 
> D~



Are you sure about the four syllables?  I don't know if it's all the talk about puking, but I'm afraid if her name were pronounced the French way, it might sound too close to diarrhea.  Could it be the middle name that makes it add up four syllables, like Dorrrine Mabel or Dorrrine Marie.  Boy I can sure hear a mom yelling that up the stairs if she were mad at her kid!



teresajoy said:


> This literally gives me chills! I may have nightmares tonight!



When my son and I were looking at colleges in CA we took a bus tour of LA.  The bus driver told all of us that we would have to open anything with velcro before the trip started because he couldn't stand the sound of velcro opening.  Same thing?



cogero said:


> Cheryl. I love them.



Thanks.  Just trying to stay our of trouble -- me _and_ Ginger.



cogero said:


> Here is the Tiana dress I finished the other day. DD actually told me exactly what to do so I guess she was the designer of it LOL



It looks so perfect for the warm weather.  Floaty and soft.



teresajoy said:


> Of course, you made me sit here for the last 10 minutes thinking about how Ginger could wear a clippie! As a necklace, clipped to a straw, as shoes...



Good point.  We need to think outside the box on this forum.  hmmmmm . . .



VBAndrea said:


> I have been pronouncing Dorrrine's named wrong all along -- I was kind of rolling the r's rather than doing it with a French accent.  I don't speak French so I still may be doing it wrong!
> 
> I'm sure D will forward me my shirt.  She has my address.  Or you could hand deliver my items the next time.  It's the gray brick house with the neatly pruned willow by the garage.  The willow at the front still needs pruning so when you deliver my shirt I'll let you take care of it -- you can use our ladder -- no need to bring your own.  And the BMW is no longer in the drive way -- we traded it in to buy our latest car.



I'm hoping to get clarification from D~ about the four syllable pronunciation.  Might be an MN thing. 

I will absolutely recognize the house by the willow tree. DO NOT prune it before I get there.



HeatherSue said:


> I'm going to have to ask my sister to fill me in on this because I have a feeling I'd think it was hilarious.



No hanky panky this time.  Just sharing my 7 t-shirts.



dancer_mom said:


> I lurk here and love seeing everyones amazing stuff... I have a question but thought I would share some creations before I ask - my kids costumes for Disneyland and Halloween last year...



 I can't help with your question, but I love the two outfits and that you're going to coordinate all three.

QUESTION Is this just a rumor?  I read that the Week 3 Runway challenge was going to be a break from sewing and that instead you had to write a post using 15 of the lesser known smilie guys, like  and  .  Any truth to that?

 <----- you remember him, my favorite


----------



## aboveH20

jessica52877 said:


> Wow! That is a crazy picture of the inners! Did you post a pic of the castle and I missed it? I was wondering the other night when I ran across the mention of it but never asked.



My son studied film in college and is waiting for his big break.  In the fall he's going to be shooting a movie and was working on props in our basement a few weeks ago.  I used some of his leftovers to make a pin cushion.

His . . .






Mine . . .


----------



## RMAMom

aboveH20 said:


> Do you ever wonder why you can't find a needle when you have to do a simple repair job?
> 
> Tonight I was working on GKTW pillowcases and twice there was sawdusty type stuff on the fabric.  When I looked more carefully I saw that my very old ancient vintage and antique pin cushion was leaking.
> 
> I know what you're thinking . . . how fortunate that I just made the castle pincushion.  You're also probably wondering why I wasn't using it, but I like to have one pincushion on my cutting table, one next to the machine, and one near the ironing board.  The castle is near my machine.
> 
> To confirm that the guts were indeed sawdust, I cut open the pin cushion.  Inside were needles, which of course can get pushed in more so than pins with their little pin heads.  I kept pulling out more and more needles.  When I was done I counted *44* needles that had burrowed into my very old ancient vintage and antique pin cushion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the moral of the story is don't put your _needles_ in your_ pin _cushion.


That is so cool! The next time I see an old pin cushion at a yard sale I'm going to buy it and take it home so I can cut it open and see what I find inside!


----------



## jessica52877

aboveH20 said:


> My son studied film in college and is waiting for his big break.  In the fall he's going to be shooting a movie and was working on props in our basement a few weeks ago.  I used some of his leftovers to make a pin cushion.
> 
> His . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine . . .



LOL! I saw yours but must have never read the caption and never saw the first castle photo! I love your castle pin cushion!


----------



## dianemom2

dancer_mom said:


> I lurk here and love seeing everyones amazing stuff... I have a question but thought I would share some creations before I ask - my kids costumes for Disneyland and Halloween last year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A question now -
> 
> I have a new little one this year and the plan is to do Jessie, Woody, and Buzz (for the baby).  I have always sewn my kids costumes and for whatever reason would feel awful buying this baby's first costume... HOWEVER how adorable is this costume from the disney store: http://www.disneystore.com/organic-cotton-buzz-lightyear-costume-bodysuit-and-cap-for-infants/mp/1288171/1000762+1000772/
> Has anyone here ever appliqued on a baby bodysuit??? Do you think I could attempt to make something similar?  Would I have to undo seams to do it?  Should I just buy this darling bodysuit and make matching pants???  HELP!!


That onesie is so cute!  I would definitely buy it.  I agree that trying to applique the details of a Buzz outfit onto a onesie would be super hard!



aboveH20 said:


> Do you ever wonder why you can't find a needle when you have to do a simple repair job?
> 
> Tonight I was working on GKTW pillowcases and twice there was sawdusty type stuff on the fabric.  When I looked more carefully I saw that my very old ancient vintage and antique pin cushion was leaking.
> 
> I know what you're thinking . . . how fortunate that I just made the castle pincushion.  You're also probably wondering why I wasn't using it, but I like to have one pincushion on my cutting table, one next to the machine, and one near the ironing board.  The castle is near my machine.
> 
> To confirm that the guts were indeed sawdust, I cut open the pin cushion.  Inside were needles, which of course can get pushed in more so than pins with their little pin heads.  I kept pulling out more and more needles.  When I was done I counted *44* needles that had burrowed into my very old ancient vintage and antique pin cushion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the moral of the story is don't put your _needles_ in your_ pin _cushion.



I have moved all of my needles out of my pin cushions.  I love the picture of the cut open pin cushion.  I have always wondered what was inside of them.


----------



## dianemom2

This is what I worked on today:





I am not thrilled with the top.  The applique worked out great but I still think the top isn't very girlie.  Any ideas to jazz it up some?


Then this is the brother/sister outfit that I did for the last Big Give.













I know that some of you have seen it on the Big Give board but I hadn't shared it here yet.


----------



## tricia

My stuff for PJ for the big give was received.




IMG_7869 by tricialee22, on Flickr




IMG_7866 by tricialee22, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

princesskayla said:


> I have responded to everyone that I have received pictures from. So if you emailed or PM a picture and I have not responded - then I have not got it. I want to make sure that I have actually got everyone's projects.
> 
> My reward for doing this is a sneak peek at the projects - Wow, great job ladies! There are some creative people running around this board. I can't wait to post them tonight!


*I emailed mine on the 6th and haven't recieved anything so i resent it! so gla di decided to check in here before bed! my email is Sbaybahbay @Aol.com .I checked my spam folder too and nothing from you email address form the prncesskayla link...ty you and i can't wait to see all the thinsg everyone has come up with...
TY ~Beth~*


----------



## VBAndrea

dancer_mom said:


> I lurk here and love seeing everyones amazing stuff... I have a question but thought I would share some creations before I ask - my kids costumes for Disneyland and Halloween last year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A question now -
> 
> I have a new little one this year and the plan is to do Jessie, Woody, and Buzz (for the baby).  I have always sewn my kids costumes and for whatever reason would feel awful buying this baby's first costume... HOWEVER how adorable is this costume from the disney store: http://www.disneystore.com/organic-cotton-buzz-lightyear-costume-bodysuit-and-cap-for-infants/mp/1288171/1000762+1000772/
> Has anyone here ever appliqued on a baby bodysuit??? Do you think I could attempt to make something similar?  Would I have to undo seams to do it?  Should I just buy this darling bodysuit and make matching pants???  HELP!!


I'd like to say welcome, but my dd saw the Tink costume you made and absolutely loves it and wants one, so I'm not so sure welcome is appropriate as I really don't have time to make dd a Tink costume.  However, maybe for Halloween.....

I think appliqueing on a onesie would be really difficult.  Like you though, I am a huge fan of home made costumes.  I did give in one year and buy horse and unicorn costumes.  I like the idea of buying the onesie and then making your own pants and shoes to give it your special touch.



aboveH20 said:


> Do you ever wonder why you can't find a needle when you have to do a simple repair job?
> 
> Tonight I was working on GKTW pillowcases and twice there was sawdusty type stuff on the fabric.  When I looked more carefully I saw that my very old ancient vintage and antique pin cushion was leaking.
> 
> I know what you're thinking . . . how fortunate that I just made the castle pincushion.  You're also probably wondering why I wasn't using it, but I like to have one pincushion on my cutting table, one next to the machine, and one near the ironing board.  The castle is near my machine.
> 
> To confirm that the guts were indeed sawdust, I cut open the pin cushion.  Inside were needles, which of course can get pushed in more so than pins with their little pin heads.  I kept pulling out more and more needles.  When I was done I counted *44* needles that had burrowed into my very old ancient vintage and antique pin cushion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the moral of the story is don't put your _needles_ in your_ pin _cushion.


I'm thinking either Ginger or Dorrrine was really hungry and took a bite out of your tomato.  Must have been Dorrrine as I'm not so sure Ginger has a mouth (unless that's what her hair grows of).  BTW, does Ginger ever complain that her hair is hard to style because it's as stiff as straw?

OK, I'm getting off subject...I'd be thrilled to find 44 new to me needles!

OK I have a funny....my ddog hides under the kitchen table to get away from the kids and dd just walked in and said "do you what Penny thinks 'come here' means?  It means go under the kitchen table."  Well, you might not find it funny but I bet it would make Ginger smile (if she had a mouth).





aboveH20 said:


> I will absolutely recognize the house by the willow tree. DO NOT prune it before I get there.
> 
> QUESTION Is this just a rumor?  I read that the Week 3 Runway challenge was going to be a break from sewing and that instead you had to write a post using 15 of the lesser known smilie guys, like  and  .  Any truth to that?
> 
> <----- you remember him, my favorite


Don't worry, I'm saving the pruning for you.  We should be getting a letter from the HOA any day now saying it needs to be trimmed as it hangs over the street.  And it's hard to trim b/c the neighbors always park their car under it as they like the shade.  

I think you have the rumor a tad confused.  The rumor is to see if it is at all possible for you to type a post without a smilie guy in it.



dianemom2 said:


> This is what I worked on today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not thrilled with the top.  The applique worked out great but I still think the top isn't very girlie.  Any ideas to jazz it up some?
> 
> 
> Then this is the brother/sister outfit that I did for the last Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that some of you have seen it on the Big Give board but I hadn't shared it here yet.


Cute!!!!  What if you put some trim around the sleeve cuff -- maybe some ric rac?

I think I commented on the outfits on the BG, but if I didn't, I really love the use of the primary colors -- awesome job!


----------



## VBAndrea

tricia said:


> My stuff for PJ for the big give was received.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7869 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7866 by tricialee22, on Flickr


Absolutely beautiful!  I love that fabric -- in the states I have only ever seen that in a FQ at Hancock's and Hancock's now charges $2 per FQ!!!!!!  Rip off!!!!  The outfits are awesome!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

dianemom2 said:


> This is what I worked on today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not thrilled with the top.  The applique worked out great but I still think the top isn't very girlie.  Any ideas to jazz it up some?
> 
> 
> Then this is the brother/sister outfit that I did for the last Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that some of you have seen it on the Big Give board but I hadn't shared it here yet.


*those Mickey outfits are so cute! but I LOVE the peace pumpkin! my oldest dgd loves peace symbols so i may have to try one of those for her! *


----------



## princesskayla

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I emailed mine on the 6th and haven't recieved anything so i resent it! so gla di decided to check in here before bed! my email is Sbaybahbay @Aol.com .I checked my spam folder too and nothing from you email address form the prncesskayla link...ty you and i can't wait to see all the thinsg everyone has come up with...
> TY ~Beth~*




I sent you a PM - the best way to get me the pictures is to send me the url to my PM here on the boards. I will wait til I get it.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I emailed mine on the 6th and haven't recieved anything so i resent it! so gla di decided to check in here before bed! my email is Sbaybahbay @Aol.com .I checked my spam folder too and nothing from you email address form the prncesskayla link...ty you and i can't wait to see all the thinsg everyone has come up with...
> TY ~Beth~*


*PrincessKayla,
 I got your pm but it wouldn't let me reply so i sent the pix in email   {url}. sorry to be so much trouble..i tried to pm you from clicking on your name and it won't let me do that either and now it won't even let me see the pm from you again...the sewing gods are messin' with me...hehe...all i know is we tried! hope it goes through.thank you and i can't wiat to see everyones work...
*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

princesskayla said:


> I sent you a PM - the best way to get me the pictures is to send me the url to my PM here on the boards. I will wait til I get it.


*it finally opened the reply box in pm!!!! hope it works out if not it's ok...at least we tried! i 'm off to bed...work in the a.m. with 3 year olds! i'm not used to the 3 yr old classroom i do pre-k and school aged kids so this shloud be interesting..but i will be working with my dd so it's all good1 sweet dreams disboutique!*


----------



## miprender

teresajoy said:


> Sawyer is Heather's puke boy. When we all went in October for free dining (goodness, I htink that was almost 2 years ago now!) Sawyer threw up quite a bit. The worst was at 1900 Park Fare, he got that "look" and Heather spun him around so he wouldn't throw up onto the table. Unfortunately, she spun him right over my camera bag and small insulated tote I was using for the week. Well, an insulted tote  I HAD been using, up until then!   We went back for breakfast a few days later and were seated at the same table. It still stunk! (I had to wash my camera bag I don't know how many times before I could use it again!)
> 
> Anywho, I feel for you! Hopefully the Diser you saw will come and let us know who she was!



Poor Sawyer



HeatherSue said:


> You said so many interesting things I had to number them.
> 1. I'm just glad they weren't teenage girls wearing them.  How mortifying that would be!  But, it must have been really frustrating for you to have this happen!  Those fabrics were so cute, too!
> 
> 2. Ahhh...I have my very own puke boy.  He's puked his way around the "World"; Pop Century Food court (many, many times), Boma, 1900 Park Fare (2 or 3 times),  Chef Mickey, Akershush, McDonald's at DTD, Pizzafari, Ohana, Beaches and Cream, Pecos Bills, Sunshine Seasons, Pizza Planet, ABC Commissary, and the best one was at Sci Fi Diner because they felt so bad that they gave me a gift card to buy him a new shirt.    I generally take all of the puke bags from the airplane and carry them in around in my purse- keeping one out at all times while we're eating.  He throws up more at Disney than anywhere else.
> 
> 3. Awww...at least she was nice not commenting on your puke covered children!
> 
> 4. No problem m'dear!



I am glad that I am not the only one with this problem. How old is he now? I am hoping my Noah(DS3) outgrows it but it seems to be getting worse

And I know the look that you are talking about. 




teresajoy said:


> When we went back to 1900 PF last year, Corey and I checked to see if the corner  still stunk. We thought we smelled the faintest smell of pukiness.



 Or maybe it was some other kid 



jessica52877 said:


> I
> When you guys are making the easy fits (or pants) are you sewing a reinforcement stitch a few inches long at the crotch area? I know the one time I forgot they split.



I usually serge mine first and then sew another stitch on the sewing machine.




dancer_mom said:


> I lurk here and love seeing everyones amazing stuff... I have a question but thought I would share some creations before I ask - my kids costumes for Disneyland and Halloween last year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A question now -
> 
> I have a new little one this year and the plan is to do Jessie, Woody, and Buzz (for the baby).  I have always sewn my kids costumes and for whatever reason would feel awful buying this baby's first costume... HOWEVER how adorable is this costume from the disney store: http://www.disneystore.com/organic-cotton-buzz-lightyear-costume-bodysuit-and-cap-for-infants/mp/1288171/1000762+1000772/
> Has anyone here ever appliqued on a baby bodysuit??? Do you think I could attempt to make something similar?  Would I have to undo seams to do it?  Should I just buy this darling bodysuit and make matching pants???  HELP!!:



Love the costumes. My DD8, DS5 & DS3 were that for Halloween last year, but they were all store bought costumes. 



aboveH20 said:


> Do you ever wonder why you can't find a needle when you have to do a simple repair job?
> 
> Tonight I was working on GKTW pillowcases and twice there was sawdusty type stuff on the fabric.  When I looked more carefully I saw that my very old ancient vintage and antique pin cushion was leaking.
> 
> I know what you're thinking . . . how fortunate that I just made the castle pincushion.  You're also probably wondering why I wasn't using it, but I like to have one pincushion on my cutting table, one next to the machine, and one near the ironing board.  The castle is near my machine.
> 
> To confirm that the guts were indeed sawdust, I cut open the pin cushion.  Inside were needles, which of course can get pushed in more so than pins with their little pin heads.  I kept pulling out more and more needles.  When I was done I counted *44* needles that had burrowed into my very old ancient vintage and antique pin cushion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the moral of the story is don't put your _needles_ in your_ pin _cushion.



 OMG  that is too funny. Maybe Ginger and Dorrrine were playing tricks on you and pushing the pins all the way in.



aboveH20 said:


> My son studied film in college and is waiting for his big break.  In the fall he's going to be shooting a movie and was working on props in our basement a few weeks ago.  I used some of his leftovers to make a pin cushion.
> 
> His . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine . . .



Yours is just so much nicer.   Maybe they can use yours as a prop instead.



dianemom2 said:


> This is what I worked on today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not thrilled with the top.  The applique worked out great but I still think the top isn't very girlie.  Any ideas to jazz it up some?
> 
> 
> Then this is the brother/sister outfit that I did for the last Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that some of you have seen it on the Big Give board but I hadn't shared it here yet.



Thanks for posting. I didn't see the BG items. They came out great. I love the mickey leg applique.

 I also like the top and skirt but can't think of anything to make it girlier



tricia said:


> My stuff for PJ for the big give was received.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7869 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7866 by tricialee22, on Flickr



Love it. Is that the Sparkly black fabric I see? I love that pirate fabric too.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Today started Band Camp for my middle DD.  They have theme days, sort of like homecoming days at school, they get to dress up to match the day.  The different sections in the band are awarded points for compliance, and there's a prize at the end of camp.  One of the days is Geek day, and she wanted to look like Princess Diaries, before the transformation.  I made the skirt out of the ugliest, cheapest plaid we could find in Joann's bargain wall.  This was the result...no pattern, I just faked it, lol!


----------



## princesskayla

Disboutique Runway Poll is open!! There were 15 entries - come to find out, I can only have 12 spots for the poll so three entries had to be put on a second thread. If anyone has any ideas to keep all entries on the same thread I would love to hear it! 

Here are the links. Please one vote per DisMember!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2776070 Thread #1
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2776077 Thread #2


----------



## jessica52877

princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway Poll is open!! There were 15 entries - come to find out, I can only have 12 spots for the poll so three entries had to be put on a second thread. If anyone has any ideas to keep all entries on the same thread I would love to hear it!
> 
> Here are the links. Please one vote per DisMember!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2776070 Thread #1
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2776077 Thread #2



How about instead of the poll at the top just putting it in our responses. I hate for someone to not click on the 2nd thread and miss the cuties and cute creations in it.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Everything on the runway is so great!  Idon't know who to vote for!  I do know I will be casing some!!!


----------



## cogero

dianemom2 said:


> This is what I worked on today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not thrilled with the top.  The applique worked out great but I still think the top isn't very girlie.  Any ideas to jazz it up some?
> 
> 
> Then this is the brother/sister outfit that I did for the last Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that some of you have seen it on the Big Give board but I hadn't shared it here yet.





tricia said:


> My stuff for PJ for the big give was received.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7869 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7866 by tricialee22, on Flickr




I am saving my vote until later today. I need to let it all soak in. I am totally loving the creativity and the variety of outfits and designs.


----------



## VBAndrea

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Today started Band Camp for my middle DD.  They have theme days, sort of like homecoming days at school, they get to dress up to match the day.  The different sections in the band are awarded points for compliance, and there's a prize at the end of camp.  One of the days is Geek day, and she wanted to look like Princess Diaries, before the transformation.  I made the skirt out of the ugliest, cheapest plaid we could find in Joann's bargain wall.  This was the result...no pattern, I just faked it, lol!


Your Geek is way too cute!  The tape on the glasses is so funny!



princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway Poll is open!! There were 15 entries - come to find out, I can only have 12 spots for the poll so three entries had to be put on a second thread. If anyone has any ideas to keep all entries on the same thread I would love to hear it!
> 
> Here are the links. Please one vote per DisMember!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2776070 Thread #1
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2776077 Thread #2


Thanks again for all your hard work in doing this.  I know who did a few of them, but not all of them!  I have it narrowed down to five choices and don't know how I will pick from there.  I'm going to have to study the outfits more.  I agree with Jessica (I think she was the one who said it) -- post all the pics in one thread but don't make it a poll.  That of course makes for work in tallying up votes though.  I thought you made it very clear though to to look at the other threads.  Does it then give a total count of number of votes for each thread?  I hope it doesn't just pick a winner for each thread.

Great job ladies!  This is hard!!!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Today started Band Camp for my middle DD.  They have theme days, sort of like homecoming days at school, they get to dress up to match the day.  The different sections in the band are awarded points for compliance, and there's a prize at the end of camp.  One of the days is Geek day, and she wanted to look like Princess Diaries, before the transformation.  I made the skirt out of the ugliest, cheapest plaid we could find in Joann's bargain wall.  This was the result...no pattern, I just faked it, lol!


*very geeky!!! my girls were int he marching band in middle/high schgool and loved it! i remember them at bacn camp,the daycare where i work is infornt of the high school and we can hear the band at camp when we are omn the playground on summer mornings...really cool memories when i hear them now that my kids are growna nd have babies of thier own...
I love the lil plaid skirt! add a button down shirt and a neck tie and she's good to go! 
*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*very cool to get to finally see everyones work...also cool to see where they got inspiration from ! it was hard to pick just one to vote for...dh said to vote for myself......he thinks everyone else will...hehe i said i don't think so! that wouldn't be much of a challange since then everyone would have just the one vot eunless other dismembers decide to look and vote which would be cool! it may even win over some more unsuspecting people! " come to the cloth side we'll keep you in stitches1"  forgive me it's early ! 
have a wonderful day all... ~Beth~ *


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> Are you sure about the four syllables?  I don't know if it's all the talk about puking, but I'm afraid if her name were pronounced the French way, it might sound too close to diarrhea.  Could it be the middle name that makes it add up four syllables, like Dorrrine Mabel or Dorrrine Marie.  Boy I can sure hear a mom yelling that up the stairs if she were mad at her kid!



I guess I am not sure... the people the pronounce it the way I am used to, would probably say "Dore-r-r-r-eeeen" but then again, since I live in MN - we do things different here.  And to be honest, I don't speak French - so I have no idea how it would sound...  It's a beautiful name spoken in Dutch though.  



aboveH20 said:


> Thanks.  Just trying to stay our of trouble -- me _and_ Ginger.



Good luck with that.



aboveH20 said:


> I will absolutely recognize the house by the willow tree. DO NOT prune it before I get there.



Cheryl is going to wait for your neighbors to leave so she can steal their parking spot.




dianemom2 said:


> This is what I worked on today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not thrilled with the top.  The applique worked out great but I still think the top isn't very girlie.  Any ideas to jazz it up some?
> 
> 
> Then this is the brother/sister outfit that I did for the last Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that some of you have seen it on the Big Give board but I hadn't shared it here yet.



Gorgeous everything!  I love the brother and sister outfits! 



tricia said:


> My stuff for PJ for the big give was received.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7869 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7866 by tricialee22, on Flickr



Adorable - I just love the use of fabrics in this one.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Today started Band Camp for my middle DD.  They have theme days, sort of like homecoming days at school, they get to dress up to match the day.  The different sections in the band are awarded points for compliance, and there's a prize at the end of camp.  One of the days is Geek day, and she wanted to look like Princess Diaries, before the transformation.  I made the skirt out of the ugliest, cheapest plaid we could find in Joann's bargain wall.  This was the result...no pattern, I just faked it, lol!



ROFL - this is perfect!  I hope your dd's section wins - you'll have to let us know.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *very cool to get to finally see everyones work...also cool to see where they got inspiration from ! it was hard to pick just one to vote for...dh said to vote for myself......he thinks everyone else will...hehe i said i don't think so! that wouldn't be much of a challange since then everyone would have just the one vot eunless other dismembers decide to look and vote which would be cool! it may even win over some more unsuspecting people! " come to the cloth side we'll keep you in stitches1"  forgive me it's early !
> have a wonderful day all... ~Beth~ *



I agree with you...  I am having a very hard time voting - however I don't think I am going to vote for myself - I don't like how my project turned out compared to everyone else's...  There are some really awesome and creative items on there.  

I am really struggling with my week 2 project...  Again - I have this idea in my head that I can't wrap my machine around.    I know what I am doing, I know how I am going to do it, but I just can't figure what color my main fabric should be????  And I can't do anything until I get my main fabric nailed down - I think I am going to hit the fabric store today and see if anything jumps into my cart.  

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> I am really struggling with my week 2 project...  Again - I have this idea in my head that I can't wrap my machine around.    I know what I am doing, I know how I am going to do it, but I just can't figure what color my main fabric should be????  And I can't do anything until I get my main fabric nailed down - I think I am going to hit the fabric store today and see if anything jumps into my cart.
> 
> D~


I highly advised getting your fabric lined up first. I started my project and then went to the fabric store to get some complimentary fabrics.  You know how fabric sometimes speaks to you?  Well my fabric spoke to me only it was with language I can't write on these boards.  The complimentary fabrics I was expecting to get did not exist in the colors I wanted.  And yes, I went to three fabric stores last night.  Moral of the story, never start a project without having all of your fabrics lined up.  But after seeing this weeks competition I realize I probably can't compete.  I wasn't expecting so many fabulous things.  I was really proud of my entry until I saw everyone else's!  I guess I'm still proud of mine and just need to persevere as I really went into this as a way to force myself to make some new things I otherwise wouldn't have.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Had to share this great link!  FREE AG doll patterns!  I know some of you would really appreciate this!

http://libertyjanepatterns.com/category/free-sample-guidebook

DD wants a new doll for her bday.  She can't decide between Kanani or the new girl Marie-Grace.  Such decisions...and it isn't be buying the doll.  I can't afford a $100 doll.  Grandma wants her to have it...can't argue with Granmda!  So we are doing lunch at Ag and going shopping.  Perhaps I should make her some new outfits!


----------



## Blyssfull

O!M!G! I've (sadly) been waiting all week to see what everyone's creative juices had produced for Disboutiquers Runway. My goodness, you guys are just simply amazing. Everything is so cute and CLASSIC! 

How in the world am I suppose to pick JUST ONE!?!?!?! 


I love lurking along and seeing what everyone has been making. It's all just so precious.


----------



## dianemom2

I just looked at all the entries!  I love everything!  I did have a very hard time choosing which one to vote for.  I have an idea for this week's contest but am not sure about it.  I'll have to see if I have time and/or energy.  Plus the competition is pretty fierce 

This week's entries are beautiful ladies!  Everyone did a superb job!


----------



## DMGeurts

mommyof2princesses said:


> Had to share this great link!  FREE AG doll patterns!  I know some of you would really appreciate this!
> 
> http://libertyjanepatterns.com/category/free-sample-guidebook
> 
> DD wants a new doll for her bday.  She can't decide between Kanani or the new girl Marie-Grace.  Such decisions...and it isn't be buying the doll.  I can't afford a $100 doll.  Grandma wants her to have it...can't argue with Granmda!  So we are doing lunch at Ag and going shopping.  Perhaps I should make her some new outfits!



Congrats on dd's first AG - I see lots of years of fun sewing ahead for you.  




VBAndrea said:


> I highly advised getting your fabric lined up first. I started my project and then went to the fabric store to get some complimentary fabrics.  You know how fabric sometimes speaks to you?  Well my fabric spoke to me only it was with language I can't write on these boards.  The complimentary fabrics I was expecting to get did not exist in the colors I wanted.  And yes, I went to three fabric stores last night.  Moral of the story, never start a project without having all of your fabrics lined up.  But after seeing this weeks competition I realize I probably can't compete.  I wasn't expecting so many fabulous things.  I was really proud of my entry until I saw everyone else's!  I guess I'm still proud of mine and just need to persevere as I really went into this as a way to force myself to make some new things I otherwise wouldn't have.



I guess I should have worded it better - but I do know what you are saying.  I really can't say too much with out giving it away - but it doesn't really matter what color I choose - as long as it doesn't "clash" with what I am doing.  Does that make sense?



Blyssfull said:


> O!M!G! I've (sadly) been waiting all week to see what everyone's creative juices had produced for Disboutiquers Runway. My goodness, you guys are just simply amazing. Everything is so cute and CLASSIC!
> 
> How in the world am I suppose to pick JUST ONE!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> I love lurking along and seeing what everyone has been making. It's all just so precious.



I am having the same issue.  I've narrowed it down to about 4 or 5 projects... they are all so good.  Once you get that far, the only way to seperate them out further is to go through them and scrutinize the quality of workmanship - because that is important too.  How trims are applied, if they are straight.  Top stitiching, is that straight, are the stiches wobbly?  The hems, are they straight?  Some of them, it's hard to see the details like that, but others are easier.  Once you get to the point of narrowing down your favorites - sometimes it's hard to pick one - but since the theme was Vintage Disney - I think that there wasn't a lot of opportunity for details that take away from the basics, so the basics are very important.  Does that make sense?

All I know is that I am having a very hard time choosing - I keep going back to look again - to see if there is anything I missed.

D~


----------



## mommyof2princesses

DMGeurts said:


> Congrats on dd's first AG - I see lots of years of fun sewing ahead for you.
> 
> 
> D~



Actually Sara Beth already has Kirsten (from Grandma) and an itty bitty twin.  My sil wanted the boy itty bitty, so bought the twins and gave Sara Beth the girl.  She has had the itty bitty for a few years now and Kirsten she got the year it was retiring.  She really has just started showing interest in them.  I have made some matching outfits for them, but now she wants a lot of clothes!


----------



## Granna4679

VBAndrea said:


> I highly advised getting your fabric lined up first. I started my project and then went to the fabric store to get some complimentary fabrics.  You know how fabric sometimes speaks to you?  Well my fabric spoke to me only it was with language I can't write on these boards.  The complimentary fabrics I was expecting to get did not exist in the colors I wanted.  And yes, I went to three fabric stores last night.  Moral of the story, never start a project without having all of your fabrics lined up.  But after seeing this weeks competition I realize I probably can't compete.  I wasn't expecting so many fabulous things.  I was really proud of my entry until I saw everyone else's!  I guess I'm still proud of mine and just need to persevere as I really went into this as a way to force myself to make some new things I otherwise wouldn't have.



Andrea - Why would you even think you can't compete?  Your work is great.  I have never seen anything you have posted that wasn't worthy of the competition.  Don't sell yourself short.  I will have to post some of the things I made when I started out.  When I made my DDs bedding for her baby room recently, we pulled out her baby bedding from when she was a baby (yes, I still had part of it), and used it for measurements....she looked at me and said "wow....mom....you have come a long way".     Gotta love her honesty!  



DMGeurts said:


> I am having the same issue.  I've narrowed it down to about 4 or 5 projects... they are all so good.  Once you get that far, the only way to seperate them out further is to go through them and scrutinize the quality of workmanship - because that is important too.*  How trims are applied, if they are straight.  Top stitiching, is that straight, are the stiches wobbly?  The hems, are they straight? * Some of them, it's hard to see the details like that, but others are easier.  Once you get to the point of narrowing down your favorites - sometimes it's hard to pick one - but since the theme was Vintage Disney - I think that there wasn't a lot of opportunity for details that take away from the basics, so the basics are very important.  Does that make sense?
> 
> All I know is that I am having a very hard time choosing - I keep going back to look again - to see if there is anything I missed.
> 
> D~



What??!!!!  Hems and trims have to be straight????    I am having a hard time deciding too!!

We were gone for the weekend to Dallas.  Loved, loved, loved the AG store....spent way too much money!!  But my DGDs loved it.  I haven't uploaded the pictures yet but hope to tonight.  

*WTMTQ* while I was away but wanted to comment on a few....
*Mel0215* - Love the nursery things.  You are doing a great job.  
*Nini* - the quilt for your DGD is precious....I love that you put her name on it.
*Mommyof2princesses *- The rosetta bags are really beautiful,
*Dorine* - Yay for the new tags and I reallllly like the Red Riding hood outfit...where did you find the fabric with the wagon on it??
*Dianemom2* - I love your outfits and especially the decorative stitching you put around the pictures.  Was it hard to do it that way??  The BG outfits are adorable.  I still love that Mickey face... I think I asked earlier but didn't see a reply (sorry if you did and I missed it)...but where did you get that applique from?
*Tinkerbellemom* - The Gators Rosetta is so cute.  I like the colors.  I have no idea what the "real" blue color should be so it looks just fine to me.  And yay on the Shark iron.  I have a Shark too.  I hate that it shuts itself off so quickly though.
*SallyfromDe* - such cute outfits
*Teresa* - I am in awe of the MP dress....it is beautiful!!
*Cheryl* - the PJs for Dorrrene and Ginger are adorable.  Now they need slippers and quilts to match. 
*Shleedog* - You are so talented (looks like in many ways...directing, sewing, and photography...love the last picture).  And the skirt fabric with the birds is beautiful....do you mind sharing where you found it??

Already have an idea for this week's challenge...now to just find the time to do it.  I am working on orders this week but will try to squeeze it in if time permits.


----------



## love to stitch

All of the project runway entries are wonderful. It was a tough decision.


----------



## mrslvega

LOL!!!

Let me introduce myself.... 

Used to be MrsMiller, created a new account but have not been in here for a long while and forgot the account name and password!!!!!  I  had to create a new one all over!!

hoping I could stay longer this time!!! going back to page 1 to see if I can catch up with you all....


----------



## VBAndrea

Granna4679 said:


> Andrea - Why would you even think you can't compete?  Your work is great.  I have never seen anything you have posted that wasn't worthy of the competition.  Don't sell yourself short.  I will have to post some of the things I made when I started out.  When I made my DDs bedding for her baby room recently, we pulled out her baby bedding from when she was a baby (yes, I still had part of it), and used it for measurements....she looked at me and said "wow....mom....you have come a long way".     Gotta love her honesty!
> 
> 
> 
> What??!!!!  Hems and trims have to be straight????    I am having a hard time deciding too!!
> 
> We were gone for the weekend to Dallas.  Loved, loved, loved the AG store....spent way too much money!!  But my DGDs loved it.  I haven't uploaded the pictures yet but hope to tonight.
> 
> Already have an idea for this week's challenge...now to just find the time to do it.  I am working on orders this week but will try to squeeze it in if time permits.


Thanks for the nice words.  I guess I didn't mean I can't compete, I am having fabric issues with this week's entry and to me it is making the whole outfit a flop, so I'm very skeptical of it.  I am still finishing it and still entering it, and like I said, I'm really proud of what I did for week one.  I was just amazed though at what everyone came up with.  I didn't expect quite that much creativity.  I know we're all good, but I didn't think we were all this good!!!   I think I have it narrowed down to four choices now, but I still am very on the fence.  

I actually came down to the computer to take a break from fabric choices.  One I really want to use I barely have enough of and I can no longer get it.  

I agree -- what's this about hems and trims being straight?  I'll just have to ruffle and gather everything so no one will be able to tell if things are straight or not!  Avoiding close up photos might be a good idea too!  But then again, this was Dorine talking and don't say a thing to anyone, but I thing she can be a little OCD.  Last week she was scraping around her faucets with a butter knife to clean them!

I am dying to see your AG photos!  Did you get the personal shopper?  I so wish my dd would get into her doll and then I could take her to the DC store and have an excuse for going!  Then again, with as expensive as it all is maybe I shouldn't wish for that!



love to stitch said:


> All of the project runway entries are wonderful. It was a tough decision.


I still can't decide -- I think I have it narrowed down to four choices as I finally eliminated one.  I'm making progress -- maybe I can eliminate one per day and vote on Friday.



mrslvega said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> Let me introduce myself....
> 
> Used to be MrsMiller, created a new account but have not been in here for a long while and forgot the account name and password!!!!!  I  had to create a new one all over!!
> 
> hoping I could stay longer this time!!! going back to page 1 to see if I can catch up with you all....


I remember you -- you were on the forum when I very first started posting and were so helpful with great advice.  welcome back and hope you stick around


----------



## NiniMorris

mrslvega said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> Let me introduce myself....
> 
> Used to be MrsMiller, created a new account but have not been in here for a long while and forgot the account name and password!!!!!  I  had to create a new one all over!!
> 
> hoping I could stay longer this time!!! going back to page 1 to see if I can catch up with you all....



HI!!!

I keep up with you on FB...but I knew this was you when I saw the SHOE!

Nini


----------



## dianemom2

Granna4679 said:


> *Dianemom2* - I love your outfits and especially the decorative stitching you put around the pictures.  Was it hard to do it that way??  The BG outfits are adorable.  I still love that Mickey face... I think I asked earlier but didn't see a reply (sorry if you did and I missed it)...but where did you get that applique from?



Sorry that I didn't see your question earlier. Sometime this thread gets so far ahead of me! I got the Mickey design from DigitalbyDesign on facebook.  However, I would not recommend it.  It is very cute but the 5x7 has a flaw in it.  The first time I stitched it out, I thought it was a problem with my machine but since the same thing happened the second and third times, I know the flaw is in the design.  Oddly the 6x10 of the same design is perfect.  On the dress it is hard to tell but the top of Mickey's head does not sew out right.  You can see it a little better on this picture:





I tried to contact the woman who designed it but she never responded to me.  This is the second one of her designs that I have found problems with.  The Bambi on the Vida dress I made last week was one of her designs.  It also had some issues when I sewed it out.  Luckily they weren't too serious and didn't ruin the dress.  I have two or three more of her designs, which are very cute but now I am concerned about using them.

On the other outfits with the princesses the file came with the decorative stitching around the design.  I had forgotten that I had those designs and happily discovered them last week when I was cleaning up my sewing room.  I think I bought them from somebody on ebay over a year ago and I have no idea who I bought them from.



mrslvega said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> Let me introduce myself....
> 
> Used to be MrsMiller, created a new account but have not been in here for a long while and forgot the account name and password!!!!!  I  had to create a new one all over!!
> 
> hoping I could stay longer this time!!! going back to page 1 to see if I can catch up with you all....



Welcome back!


----------



## Meshell2002

Hi all! we survived the trip to my Mom's house. I went and looked at the runway thread.....everything is so cute! I voted of course  Of course there is now WTMTQ.

Now I've got to go back and read about 15 pages of this thread.


----------



## mkwj

Everyone did such a great job on the entries.  It is so cool to see so many different things.  Looking forward to see what next week brings.


----------



## HeatherSue

I love the project runway entries!  It was fun to see all of the creativity and originality!  I voted!  Do I get a sticker?



dianemom2 said:


> This is what I worked on today:


These are all so cute!  The peace sign pumpkin is adorable!  I like the idea of adding a little trim to the bottom of the shirt.  I absolutely love the cupcake dress!  The colors you used on both of those are just great!  



tricia said:


> IMG_7869 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7866 by tricialee22, on Flickr


These are great!!  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Today started Band Camp for my middle DD.  They have theme days, sort of like homecoming days at school, they get to dress up to match the day.  The different sections in the band are awarded points for compliance, and there's a prize at the end of camp.  One of the days is Geek day, and she wanted to look like Princess Diaries, before the transformation.  I made the skirt out of the ugliest, cheapest plaid we could find in Joann's bargain wall.  This was the result...no pattern, I just faked it, lol!


She is the cutest geek ever!  Great job on the no pattern skirt!



mrslvega said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> Let me introduce myself....
> 
> Used to be MrsMiller, created a new account but have not been in here for a long while and forgot the account name and password!!!!!  I  had to create a new one all over!!
> 
> hoping I could stay longer this time!!! going back to page 1 to see if I can catch up with you all....



Hi Linnette!  It's good to see you again!


----------



## Granna4679

dianemom2 said:


> Sorry that I didn't see your question earlier. Sometime this thread gets so far ahead of me! I got the Mickey design from DigitalbyDesign on facebook.  However, I would not recommend it.  It is very cute but the 5x7 has a flaw in it.  The first time I stitched it out, I thought it was a problem with my machine but since the same thing happened the second and third times, I know the flaw is in the design.  Oddly the 6x10 of the same design is perfect.  On the dress it is hard to tell but the top of Mickey's head does not sew out right.  You can see it a little better on this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to contact the woman who designed it but she never responded to me.  This is the second one of her designs that I have found problems with.  The Bambi on the Vida dress I made last week was one of her designs.  It also had some issues when I sewed it out.  Luckily they weren't too serious and didn't ruin the dress.  I have two or three more of her designs, which are very cute but now I am concerned about using them.
> 
> On the other outfits with the princesses the file came with the decorative stitching around the design.  I had forgotten that I had those designs and happily discovered them last week when I was cleaning up my sewing room.  I think I bought them from somebody on ebay over a year ago and I have no idea who I bought them from.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back!



Oh, I do see what you are talking about but I would have never noticed had you not pointed it out.   I still love the dress and maybe she will contact you and fix it still.  I have several of her designs too and haven't noticed any problems.  

Where is everyone today?? This thread is really moving slowly today...I guess everyone is working on their items for project runway for next week, huh?


----------



## tricia

Granna4679 said:


> Oh, I do see what you are talking about but I would have never noticed had you not pointed it out.   I still love the dress and maybe she will contact you and fix it still.  I have several of her designs too and haven't noticed any problems.
> 
> Where is everyone today?? This thread is really moving slowly today...I guess everyone is working on their items for project runway for next week, huh?



I'm at home pouting because even though I had finished my project runway last wednesday, due to an email error, I did not get it submitted.


----------



## Granna4679

tricia said:


> I'm at home pouting because even though I had finished my project runway last wednesday, due to an email error, I did not get it submitted.



Oh NO!!!  You didn't realize it in time to get it re-submitted, I assume.  That stinks.  Will it fit this week's criteria??


----------



## jessica52877

tricia said:


> I'm at home pouting because even though I had finished my project runway last wednesday, due to an email error, I did not get it submitted.



Can it just be added? I know some voted already but I don't think many did.


----------



## cogero

Granna4679 said:


> Where is everyone today?? This thread is really moving slowly today...I guess everyone is working on their items for project runway for next week, huh?



I was at work and had no time to play online 

Now I am at home and should be working on the mouse head skirt but I am sitting looking at the computer instead.


----------



## DMGeurts

Tricia... I hope you are able to get your outfit posted - or at the very least that it fits the criteria for another week.

I am working hard on my outfit for this week's Runway...  Today and the weekend are really the only days I have to do it.  Again - my idea looked really cool in my head and on paper - but not so great IRL...  

D~


----------



## Colleen27

NiniMorris said:


> I have not done a Figment outfit, but I have done a Figment shirt.  Heather Sue has a great Figment applique.  It was the first shirt my son asked for from me!
> 
> I have to tell the short story about our family and Figment.  After my son's accident, he was unable to speak for a long time.  He spoke his first complicated word on our first Disney trip after the accident.  That word was Figment.  He loved the way it 'felt' in his mouth.  Since he has a bit of echolalia we heard it a lot over the next few years.  He even named his build a bear (more accurately a dog) Figment.  So, when he saw the Figment...he just had to have it!  In fact he wore it to his first day at Public School last year (after being home schooled for the previous 3 years)
> 
> I have had to hide the shirt because he is looking for it for his first day back next week!
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't help with  a Figment outfit, but look at her cute design...I'm sure the creative juices will start flowing!



That is such a sweet story. My Katie fell immediately in love with Figment on our first trip and we had to ride it several times on the second, so I really want to do her a Figment outfit. I'm not sure about applique, though, because I don't have an embroidery machine and that would be really complicated by hand (at least for me - all I've appliqued so far have been Mickey heads and puffy clouds and other simple shapes!).

I do have an idea of something a little more manageable, though time consuming. Hopefully it looks as good in reality as in my head!



froggy33 said:


> It's actually the simply sweet halter by CarlaC with a strip work skirt.  I did adjust it a bit though...I made the under arm portion a little higher (if that makes sense) and then added length to the bottom.  I needed to accommodate a taller applique.  Then I made the back piece the same height.  The straps are much longer and I added loops to the back bodice so it's not such a halter.
> 
> On this one I actually put the top together differently too.  Instead of putting the front bodice together separate of the back I sew the front and back main together and the front and back lining together and then sewed those two "tubes" together.  Then I just did 4 (will depend on length) rows 1" apart and inserted my elastic into the back.
> 
> So, I am sure that is all clear as mud.  Besides the lengthening you could follow CarlaCs directions just add more rows of elastic.



Do you adjust the length of the elastic? I tried multiple rows on a Simply Sweet halter and it was just way too tight. I went by the pattern sizing not a measurement, though... Maybe that's what I did wrong?



scrap_heaven said:


> Our 4 year old dd is in a full leg cast.  She was jumping on a trampoline at our neighbours and fell while the other child was jumping causing her leg to break (she didn't fall off the trampoline, it has a full net).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the pool party she was getting for her 4th birthday next week is completely out.  Total panic about what to do now...
> 
> Full Dress



Oh no! Casts in the summer are no fun at all. I hope she heals quickly.

The Tink dress is just adorable. I love the colors, so bright and pretty.



Granna4679 said:


> I finished another outfit for a customer.  Started out with the Stripwork jumper but then made up my own skirt for the top.
> Then made easy fit capris and added a ruffle.



That is precious, love the Hawaiian fabric. 



cogero said:


> Perry the Platypus



Perry is too cute, and great choice on the matching shorts. The colors in the plaid are just perfect.



mommyof2princesses said:


> Next I have been working hard on some more Rosetta bags.  I have finished 3 more!
> Hungry Caterpillar



That is adorable. If you don't mind I just might CASE it for my teacher sister-in-law.



SallyfromDE said:


> but who am I?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I love your big girl designs. My oldest is outgrowing the bows-and-ruffles customs and your posts are always great inspiration for more tween-friendly styles. 



teresajoy said:


>



Wow, that is lovely! I can't even imagine working with all that lace, no wonder it felt like it took forever. 



princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway
> 
> Challenge 2
> 
> Theme: Project inspired by a Disney Attraction
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Has to be a current Disney attraction at one of the theme parks - all theme parks count, even foreign ones.
> 2. Can include appliques, emboridery designs, or decoupage.
> 3. Must include a solid color fabric.
> 4. May be any sewn project.
> 
> 
> All entries are to be submitted to me before next Monday, Aug. 15 before 11:59 am Eastern Time. Please PM me a link to your project. I will post it the following Tuesday.
> 
> The winner of this challenge will receive a $30 gift certificate to Frou Frou by HeatherSue!!!! (Thnsk you so much to Heather for her wonderful donation!) And be Week 2's Disboutique Sewing Princess.
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen, start your sewing!!



Yay, a challenge I already have an idea for! Guess who's going fabric shopping tomorrow? 



dianemom2 said:


>



The apron dress is just precious. It almost makes me want to squeeze in a stop at Chef Mickey's on our next trip to have an excuse to do an apron style for DD3. Like I don't already have more ideas than trip! 



tricia said:


> IMG_7869 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7866 by tricialee22, on Flickr



I love the design of the first top, that is a great style that would work even for older boys. What pattern did you use for that? 

The treasure map fabric is great. 



Granna4679 said:


> Where is everyone today?? This thread is really moving slowly today...I guess everyone is working on their items for project runway for next week, huh?



I should be, but I have a Saturday deadline on a project for my older DD so I'm working on that instead. We stumbled upon some Girl Scout badge fabric and I promised her I would make something with it for her to wear to camp this weekend.


----------



## SallyfromDE

tricia said:


> I'm at home pouting because even though I had finished my project runway last wednesday, due to an email error, I did not get it submitted.



Don't show us, I bet you can use it another week.


----------



## 2girlsmommy

Question!!  
We are going to eat at 50's prime time during our DEC trip and I remember a really cute outfit someone posted and i should have saved it, but alas I didn't!  If you made one, can you repost it for me!  I need some inspiration!!  
Eria


----------



## Shleedogg

teresajoy said:


> Great outftis!!! I love this Snow White!!! So adorable!!!
> 
> .



Thanks!  I love Snow White too.  Can't wait till DD #2 is big enough to fit into it!



VBAndrea said:


> Very impressive!  SW is adorable!  I love that Santa Coat -- that looks like hard work!  I'm sad the blue dress is on the tight side b/c it's so darling.



Thank you, it was lol!  I had a few choice words for my costumer that I kept to myself  He assured me for months he had no problem getting it from another show.  Oh well, it was a great learning experience for me sewing-wise.  Plus my producer sold the set, including the coat so I actually get to make money on it!



aboveH20 said:


> The dresses and Santa suit are terrific, but I love your Snow White!



Thank you!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *i love all your dresses and the skirt is so prety witht he lil flower! but i love the RENT pic and story! my dd's { now 28 and alsomost 30!} loved that cd when they were in high school,even got to go to the FOX in Atlanta to see the play! they both own and rewatch the movie! i too love it,watched it the other morning on tv...when i saw this pic i could just hear Angel singing 'Today for You Tomorrow for Me!' poor lil Evita! hehe now i gotta go to youtube to see the clip! thank you for sharing your wonderful work!  *



Thank you!  I'm the same age as your youngest, 28.  That's when I fell in love with RENT, too.  I was pregnant when my producer approached me.  If it had been any other show I would have said no.  It's one of my all time favorites.  Your daughters sound just like me and my love for RENT 




HeatherSue said:


> First of all, you have incredible taste!  The bird fabric you used for the skirt is right up my alley!  Second, you've got skillz!!  These look very professional.  Nice job!



Thank you so much!   I love, love that fabric too.  You are too sweet!



Granna4679 said:


> What??!!!!  Hems and trims have to be straight????
> 
> _I never got that memo either _
> 
> *WTMTQ* while I was away but wanted to comment on a few....
> *Mel0215* - Love the nursery things.  You are doing a great job.
> *Nini* - the quilt for your DGD is precious....I love that you put her name on it.
> *Mommyof2princesses *- The rosetta bags are really beautiful,
> *Dorine* - Yay for the new tags and I reallllly like the Red Riding hood outfit...where did you find the fabric with the wagon on it??
> *Dianemom2* - I love your outfits and especially the decorative stitching you put around the pictures.  Was it hard to do it that way??  The BG outfits are adorable.  I still love that Mickey face... I think I asked earlier but didn't see a reply (sorry if you did and I missed it)...but where did you get that applique from?
> *Tinkerbellemom* - The Gators Rosetta is so cute.  I like the colors.  I have no idea what the "real" blue color should be so it looks just fine to me.  And yay on the Shark iron.  I have a Shark too.  I hate that it shuts itself off so quickly though.
> *SallyfromDe* - such cute outfits
> *Teresa* - I am in awe of the MP dress....it is beautiful!!
> *Cheryl* - the PJs for Dorrrene and Ginger are adorable.  Now they need slippers and quilts to match.
> *Shleedog* - You are so talented (looks like in many ways...directing, sewing, and photography...love the last picture).  And the skirt fabric with the birds is beautiful....do you mind sharing where you found it??



Thanks so much!  I can't take credit for the picture although I wish I could.  It was taken by a professional photographer.  It was just the only pic I had of the dress with it fitting properly.  

The fabric is actually from JoAnn's if you can believe it!  It's in our special quilting fabric section.  I didn't even notice it at first.  My friend picked it up.  She hated it but knew I would love it, lol.  

Getting there on Rapunzel.  Have the bodice done, just adding the ribbon to the sleeves.  Can't decide what to do though.  I wanted to do a fancy stitch on the ribbons (just got a new machine, have never had fancy stitches before.  I probably overuse them lol).  For some reason it didn't work as well on the ribbon as it has on just plain fabric.  It doesn't look really bad, but not as good as I'd like.  I don't think I can rip it apart, I'd have to recut the sleeves which means a trip to the fabric store, etc.  Can't decide if I hate them that much...leaning towards keeping them just out of laziness lol.

Would love to join in the runway, but I'm nowhere near good enough for that.  I'm purely a straight line sewer!  Can't wait to see what everyone makes though!  Love, love, love the topic!


----------



## SallyfromDE

2girlsmommy said:


> Question!!
> We are going to eat at 50's prime time during our DEC trip and I remember a really cute outfit someone posted and i should have saved it, but alas I didn't!  If you made one, can you repost it for me!  I need some inspiration!!
> Eria



Here's an oldie:


----------



## dianemom2

tricia said:


> I'm at home pouting because even though I had finished my project runway last wednesday, due to an email error, I did not get it submitted.


I agree that you shouldn't show it to anybody.  Then maybe it will fit into another week's challenge so  you will still be able to use it.




Colleen27 said:


> I should be, but I have a Saturday deadline on a project for my older DD so I'm working on that instead. We stumbled upon some Girl Scout badge fabric and I promised her I would make something with it for her to wear to camp this weekend.


My girls would have loved that when they went to scout camp.  They went for two years and really enjoyed it.


----------



## VBAndrea

Meshell2002 said:


> Hi all! we survived the trip to my Mom's house. I went and looked at the runway thread.....everything is so cute! I voted of course  Of course there is now WTMTQ.
> 
> Now I've got to go back and read about 15 pages of this thread.


Welcome back!  Did you vacuum underneath the car seats yet?  



tricia said:


> I'm at home pouting because even though I had finished my project runway last wednesday, due to an email error, I did not get it submitted.


I would see if Joni could still submit it.  Voting is open until Friday or Saturday (I think).  I haven't voted yet and I'm sure tons of people haven't even seen the thread yet.  Otherwise save it for a future entry -- you might even be able to applique on it!


----------



## tricia

Colleen27 said:


> I love the design of the first top, that is a great style that would work even for older boys. What pattern did you use for that?
> 
> to camp this weekend.



That is the Insa from Sewing Clothes Kids Love.  Comes in sizes 2 - 12




SallyfromDE said:


> Don't show us, I bet you can use it another week.



Thanks guys that just might work.  I will hold on to the pic for a bit before showing it.


----------



## mphalens

I've started and stopped about 10 times recently. . . my internet is driving me NUTSO and I've given up ever quoting!!!

I really need to sit down and figure out what outfits I'm going to make for our trip. . . I only have three months or so and I know that time is going to FLY by!  I guess I'm just feeling overwhelmed at the moment with needing to start school back up for Phalen, going out of town for the rest of the month (back to RI), preschool starting as soon as we get back for Finn, a bazillion weddings between now and our trip to WDW, soccer season starting, work starting back up for me . . . ACK!

Times like this a tiny part of me wishes we didn't homeschool, just so I'd have the huge block o' time in my day when I was down to one kid (or no kids) - but I know that's selfish of me and goes against why we want to homeschool, so I just need to suck it up and deal   But oh!  for a break once in a while!!!

If anyone wants to head over to my PTR and take a look at my ADRs and help me think of outfits, I'd be most appreciative!!!  I'm going to try to turn my spreadsheet into "photo" form so I can post that over there (it has which parks, etc. including ADRs) . . . It's probably just going to be me and the boys in outfits - DH and my parents still say "no" although I think DH is wavering a bit 

I'm amazed by all the Runway projects!   I bow down to all of the fabulousness that are the other entries!  I don't know if I'm going to get anything done for this week's challenge or not. . . I'd have to sew pretty fast on Thurs/Fri since we're heading back to RI sometime Fri/Sat . . . and then my auntie will be at my parent's house when we get there, so I know I wouldn't have a chance on Sunday either . . .  I definitely have a bunch of ideas running around in my head though . . .


----------



## miprender

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Today started Band Camp for my middle DD.  They have theme days, sort of like homecoming days at school, they get to dress up to match the day.  The different sections in the band are awarded points for compliance, and there's a prize at the end of camp.  One of the days is Geek day, and she wanted to look like Princess Diaries, before the transformation.  I made the skirt out of the ugliest, cheapest plaid we could find in Joann's bargain wall.  This was the result...no pattern, I just faked it, lol!



  Too cute.



princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway Poll is open!! There were 15 entries - come to find out, I can only have 12 spots for the poll so three entries had to be put on a second thread. If anyone has any ideas to keep all entries on the same thread I would love to hear it!
> 
> Here are the links. Please one vote per DisMember!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2776070 Thread #1
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2776077 Thread #2



Wow everyone did such a wonderful job. 



tricia said:


> I'm at home pouting because even though I had finished my project runway last wednesday, due to an email error, I did not get it submitted.



 That is not good. But like everyone said maybe you can use it for another submission.



SallyfromDE said:


> Here's an oldie:



That is so cute.  Love seeing all the oldies


----------



## miprender

mphalens said:


> I've started and stopped about 10 times recently. . . my internet is driving me NUTSO and I've given up ever quoting!!!
> 
> I really need to sit down and figure out what outfits I'm going to make for our trip. . . I only have three months or so and I know that time is going to FLY by!  I guess I'm just feeling overwhelmed at the moment with needing to start school back up for Phalen, going out of town for the rest of the month (back to RI), preschool starting as soon as we get back for Finn, a bazillion weddings between now and our trip to WDW, soccer season starting, work starting back up for me . . . ACK!
> 
> Times like this a tiny part of me wishes we didn't homeschool, just so I'd have the huge block o' time in my day when I was down to one kid (or no kids) - but I know that's selfish of me and goes against why we want to homeschool, so I just need to suck it up and deal   But oh!  for a break once in a while!!!
> 
> If anyone wants to head over to my PTR and take a look at my ADRs and help me think of outfits, I'd be most appreciative!!!  I'm going to try to turn my spreadsheet into "photo" form so I can post that over there (it has which parks, etc. including ADRs) . . . It's probably just going to be me and the boys in outfits - DH and my parents still say "no" although I think DH is wavering a bit
> 
> I'm amazed by all the Runway projects!   I bow down to all of the fabulousness that are the other entries!  I don't know if I'm going to get anything done for this week's challenge or not. . . I'd have to sew pretty fast on Thurs/Fri since we're heading back to RI sometime Fri/Sat . . . and then my auntie will be at my parent's house when we get there, so I know I wouldn't have a chance on Sunday either . . .  I definitely have a bunch of ideas running around in my head though . . .



 I know how you feel. I started feeling that way too when our trip was getting close but you will get through it. You still have plenty of time and I think once you outline what you want to make it will go alot smoother.


----------



## princesskayla

VBAndrea said:


> Thanks again for all your hard work in doing this.  I know who did a few of them, but not all of them!  I have it narrowed down to five choices and don't know how I will pick from there.  I'm going to have to study the outfits more.  I agree with Jessica (I think she was the one who said it) -- post all the pics in one thread but don't make it a poll.  That of course makes for work in tallying up votes though.  I thought you made it very clear though to to look at the other threads.  Does it then give a total count of number of votes for each thread?  I hope it doesn't just pick a winner for each thread.
> 
> Great job ladies!  This is hard!!!


 I will try that next week if the poll think doesn't work out. The only bad thing is that there is nothing keeping people from voting once on one thread and once on the other as well. I will keep thinking. 



mrslvega said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> Let me introduce myself....
> 
> Used to be MrsMiller, created a new account but have not been in here for a long while and forgot the account name and password!!!!!  I  had to create a new one all over!!
> 
> hoping I could stay longer this time!!! going back to page 1 to see if I can catch up with you all....



Hello Linnette! I remember you and you handsome boys! 



tricia said:


> I'm at home pouting because even though I had finished my project runway last wednesday, due to an email error, I did not get it submitted.



I AM SOOOO SORRY!!! 
I am sure that something I did messed up the email thing.  I tried to add it - but I can't modify my poll to add your project to it. How can I make it up to?


----------



## mrslvega

:

This  is why I love  being part ofthe "disboutique group" even when you are gone for a long time, when you come back you still feel the love

Been sewing mostly customs but with the "Belle" curse....I've done that dress so many times already that I lost track can't stand it anymore (sorry!!!) ....really happy finally got some orders for Rapunzel ( but now debating with the dress as the color of rapunzel varies so much!!!, still trying  to decide which colors to use for the dress

AGhhh!!!! just remember about photobucket!!!!!! can I post pictures with direct link??????

Linnette


----------



## ellenbenny

2girlsmommy said:


> Question!!
> We are going to eat at 50's prime time during our DEC trip and I remember a really cute outfit someone posted and i should have saved it, but alas I didn't!  If you made one, can you repost it for me!  I need some inspiration!!
> Eria



I cased the skirt somewhat from Sally's (above) but here is mine:


----------



## mrslvega

Im working on a Rapunzel sundress but still stuck about the colors.....










It's only hand basted...






For the skirt i was thinking of hand embroidering some flowers ....but that will be so much work


----------



## mphalens

ellenbenny said:


> I cased the skirt somewhat from Sally's (above) but here is mine:



OMG!  LOVE LOVE LOVE this outfit!!!!

Which pattern did y'all use for the skirt???  I assume the shirt is CarlaC's bowling shirt?


----------



## ellenbenny

mrslvega said:


> Im working on a Rapunzel sundress but still stuck about the colors.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only hand basted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the skirt i was thinking of hand embroidering some flowers ....but that will be so much work



These are all just stunning!!



mphalens said:


> OMG!  LOVE LOVE LOVE this outfit!!!!
> 
> Which pattern did y'all use for the skirt???  I assume the shirt is CarlaC's bowling shirt?



Thanks!  Yep, CarlaC's bowling shirt, and CarlaC's Perfectly Preppy flouncy skirt.


----------



## ellenbenny

I was on vacation last week and still getting caught up.  Way TMTQ, but everything I've seen is awesome!  Love the Project Runway idea, and the first week submissions are great.  I don't have time to enter this week, but maybe a future one!!


----------



## DMGeurts

mrslvega said:


> Im working on a Rapunzel sundress but still stuck about the colors.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only hand basted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the skirt i was thinking of hand embroidering some flowers ....but that will be so much work



I just love every last one of these dresses - they are amazing!  I do have one question though... how do they attach at the back?  And I know you said you are sick of making Belle - but she is gorgeous and I just love the fit off the Cinderella - STUNNING!

D~


----------



## HeatherSue

2girlsmommy said:


> Question!!
> We are going to eat at 50's prime time during our DEC trip and I remember a really cute outfit someone posted and i should have saved it, but alas I didn't!  If you made one, can you repost it for me!  I need some inspiration!!
> Eria


I know Elisa made some really cute 50's outfits once. I know her real name, but I can't for the life of me remember her Dis name at the moment. LOL!  Have you looked in the disboutique photobucket account?



Shleedogg said:


> Would love to join in the runway, but I'm nowhere near good enough for that.  I'm purely a straight line sewer!  Can't wait to see what everyone makes though!  Love, love, love the topic!


Well, if  you can cut and sew in a straight line, you're one step ahead of me!  



SallyfromDE said:


> Here's an oldie:


I remember that one!  I always loved it!



princesskayla said:


> I AM SOOOO SORRY!!!
> I am sure that something I did messed up the email thing.  I tried to add it - but I can't modify my poll to add your project to it. How can I make it up to?


Don't beat yourself up about it!   E-mails get lost on a regular basis- especially when they have attachments.  I had about 1 e-mail a month not go through when I was e-mailing out attachments every day.  It does happen!  Just blame it on that darn world wide web!  



ellenbenny said:


> I cased the skirt somewhat from Sally's (above) but here is mine:


Oh Ellen, that is just too cute!  They must have loved it!



mrslvega said:


>


TOTAL fabulousness, as usual, Linnette!  The Cinderella dress is my favorite!  Everything is beautiful!


----------



## aboveH20

Two of my favorite people are mad they didn't get their submission in in time for this week's runway.  They were thinking they had to get it in by 11:59 _Alaskan time _(PBT? Polar Bear Time?) and thought they had more time to finish up.

Imagine their dismay when they realized it was Eastern Standard Time.  No way could they finish up their dotty sewing in time.  Oh, well, it's all for fun, right?

Don't think that this can be saved for future weeks so may as well post it now.   Please don't bother with a write in campaign. They need to learn about deadlines, not waiting to the last minute, following directions, etc.






Ginger, with her natural dots, was a "shoe" in.  It can't be helped, rules are rules.


----------



## kcashner

OK, it appears that they re-opened this thread.  I can't believe that I've never seen it before.  I'm a total sewing freak.  DD is now 20 and in college..and I've been recruited to make ***-play costumes.  Halloween was always Disney...she had to have a dress "just like Minnie's" for the cruise, etc.  The best was when she would wear one of my outfits to WDW or the Disney store and get many compliments about them.


----------



## SallyfromDE

mrslvega said:


> Im working on a Rapunzel sundress but still stuck about the colors.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only hand basted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the skirt i was thinking of hand embroidering some flowers ....but that will be so much work



New Name and town? Love everything as usual. Can't wait to see the Rapunzel. 



DMGeurts said:


> I just love every last one of these dresses - they are amazing!  I do have one question though... how do they attach at the back?  And I know you said you are sick of making Belle - but she is gorgeous and I just love the fit off the Cinderella - STUNNING!
> 
> D~



I believe she shirs the back. So much easier that way!!! It looks like Belles band might be shirred also. That's a great idea also. 



aboveH20 said:


> Two of my favorite people are mad they didn't get their submission in in time for this week's runway.  They were thinking they had to get it in by 11:59 _Alaskan time _(PBT? Polar Bear Time?) and thought they had more time to finish up.
> 
> Imagine their dismay when they realized it was Eastern Standard Time.  No way could they finish up their dotty sewing in time.  Oh, well, it's all for fun, right?
> 
> Don't think that this can be saved for future weeks so may as well post it now.   Please don't bother with a write in campaign. They need to learn about deadlines, not waiting to the last minute, following directions, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger, with her natural dots, was a "shoe" in.  It can't be helped, rules are rules.




Perhaps they will learn a lesson by this!!!


----------



## mrslvega

DMGeurts said:


> I just love every last one of these dresses - they are amazing!  I do have one question though... how do they attach at the back?  And I know you said you are sick of making Belle - but she is gorgeous and I just love the fit off the Cinderella - STUNNING!
> 
> D~



Sorry must be suffering from brain f**ts!!!....what do you mean how they attach.... 

the front part is 3 pieces (darts) lined  ( see the picture of the rapunzel dress) and the back is shirred , I think that when you do the fitted front it gives the dress a  better fit (hope it makes sense!!) will post pictures when I do the R sundress )


----------



## dianemom2

ellenbenny said:


> I cased the skirt somewhat from Sally's (above) but here is mine:


I think I remember seeing this on here before and I just love it!  I love black and white and pink together!



mrslvega said:


> Im working on a Rapunzel sundress but still stuck about the colors.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only hand basted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the skirt i was thinking of hand embroidering some flowers ....but that will be so much work


These are all just beautiful!  I love the pink cinderella one the most but I think they are all wonderful.  I can't wait to see the Rapunzel dress all finished since your sketch looks fantastic!



aboveH20 said:


> Two of my favorite people are mad they didn't get their submission in in time for this week's runway.  They were thinking they had to get it in by 11:59 _Alaskan time _(PBT? Polar Bear Time?) and thought they had more time to finish up.
> 
> Imagine their dismay when they realized it was Eastern Standard Time.  No way could they finish up their dotty sewing in time.  Oh, well, it's all for fun, right?
> 
> Don't think that this can be saved for future weeks so may as well post it now.   Please don't bother with a write in campaign. They need to learn about deadlines, not waiting to the last minute, following directions, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger, with her natural dots, was a "shoe" in.  It can't be helped, rules are rules.


I think that the other contestants should be glad that Ginger and Dorrrine didn't get their outfits emailed in on time!  They certainly would have won!


----------



## mrslvega

SallyfromDE said:


> New Name and town? Love everything as usual. Can't wait to see the Rapunzel.
> 
> 
> yep moved to Oklahoma.....almost 2 yrs!.... still stuck with rapunzel....that's the thing with me, sometimes  when sewing  I just put things together as i go along hoping it works at the end!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I believe she shirs the back. So much easier that way!!! It looks like Belles band might be shirred also. That's a great idea also.
> 
> Hi Sally!!!!   yes , you are right!!! i'ts a  shir back but one of the belles have elastic ( casing???) the same with the band one has elastic the other shir ( which I found to be much , much easier!!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they will learn a lesson by this!!!



Linnette


----------



## SallyfromDE

kcashner said:


> OK, it appears that they re-opened this thread.  I can't believe that I've never seen it before.  I'm a total sewing freak.  DD is now 20 and in college..and I've been recruited to make ***-play costumes.  Halloween was always Disney...she had to have a dress "just like Minnie's" for the cruise, etc.  The best was when she would wear one of my outfits to WDW or the Disney store and get many compliments about them.



 Any past pictures are welcome. I have a request by my 22 yo neice, a total disney freak. (I taught her). She loves loves loves Belle, and wants a Belle stylized outfit for her Bday trip in Feb.


----------



## Blyssfull

DMGeurts said:


> I am having the same issue.  I've narrowed it down to about 4 or 5 projects... they are all so good.  Once you get that far, the only way to seperate them out further is to go through them and scrutinize the quality of workmanship - because that is important too.  How trims are applied, if they are straight.  Top stitiching, is that straight, are the stiches wobbly?  The hems, are they straight?  Some of them, it's hard to see the details like that, but others are easier.  Once you get to the point of narrowing down your favorites - sometimes it's hard to pick one - but since the theme was Vintage Disney - I think that there wasn't a lot of opportunity for details that take away from the basics, so the basics are very important.  Does that make sense?
> 
> All I know is that I am having a very hard time choosing - I keep going back to look again - to see if there is anything I missed.
> 
> D~



 It does completely makes sense to me. I'll definitely think about those things when I make my decision.

 I can't sew or cut straight half the time. It's so frustrating too because I'm an anal retentive perfectionist when it comes to things and that's not the case with my sewing. 



aboveH20 said:


> Two of my favorite people are mad they didn't get their submission in in time for this week's runway.  They were thinking they had to get it in by 11:59 _Alaskan time _(PBT? Polar Bear Time?) and thought they had more time to finish up.
> 
> Imagine their dismay when they realized it was Eastern Standard Time.  No way could they finish up their dotty sewing in time.  Oh, well, it's all for fun, right?
> 
> Don't think that this can be saved for future weeks so may as well post it now.   Please don't bother with a write in campaign. They need to learn about deadlines, not waiting to the last minute, following directions, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger, with her natural dots, was a "shoe" in.  It can't be helped, rules are rules.



Ginger and Dorrrrrine have been quite entertaining and have cut down on my awful reality  habit... My husband thanks you.


----------



## SallyfromDE

mrslvega said:


> Linnette



I remember you doing the shirring. It does give a much easier fit and look to the front. But the bands are a great idea. Glad you back for some inspiration.


----------



## VBAndrea

mrslvega said:


> Im working on a Rapunzel sundress but still stuck about the colors.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only hand basted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the skirt i was thinking of hand embroidering some flowers ....but that will be so much work


Out of this world!  Jaw dropping!!!  Stunning!!!!  



aboveH20 said:


> Two of my favorite people are mad they didn't get their submission in in time for this week's runway.  They were thinking they had to get it in by 11:59 _Alaskan time _(PBT? Polar Bear Time?) and thought they had more time to finish up.
> 
> Imagine their dismay when they realized it was Eastern Standard Time.  No way could they finish up their dotty sewing in time.  Oh, well, it's all for fun, right?
> 
> Don't think that this can be saved for future weeks so may as well post it now.   Please don't bother with a write in campaign. They need to learn about deadlines, not waiting to the last minute, following directions, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger, with her natural dots, was a "shoe" in.  It can't be helped, rules are rules.


OK, I have to say the same thing again: "Out of this world!  Jaw dropping!  Stunning!"

And missy, you had be be thankful I do not have a beverage with me at the present moment as I may have spit it all over the computer screen!  But shame on you for letting Ginger create something that let her undies show -- you know the trouble she got into recently.  Let's not cause any more problems.  Do NOT let Mr. Pibb see this!!!!  Though I do have to say it is nice that she has dotted panties to coordinate with her unique creation. 

I can't wait to see what the girls come up with for next week.


----------



## aboveH20

RMAMom said:


> That is so cool! The next time I see an old pin cushion at a yard sale I'm going to buy it and take it home so I can cut it open and see what I find inside!



Good idea.  I couldn't believe how the needles kept coming and coming and coming.  44!



jessica52877 said:


> LOL! I saw yours but must have never read the caption and never saw the first castle photo! I love your castle pin cushion!



Thank you.  No needles will get stuck inside it!



dianemom2 said:


> I have moved all of my needles out of my pin cushions.  I love the picture of the cut open pin cushion.  I have always wondered what was inside of them.



Smart!  I wonder what new ones have inside?  Recycled something, I'm sure.



dianemom2 said:


> This is what I worked on today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not thrilled with the top.  The applique worked out great but I still think the top isn't very girlie.  Any ideas to jazz it up some?
> 
> 
> Then this is the brother/sister outfit that I did for the last Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that some of you have seen it on the Big Give board but I hadn't shared it here yet.



Wow.  I love the pumpkin and the Big Give outfits.  Very nice.



tricia said:


> My stuff for PJ for the big give was received.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7869 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7866 by tricialee22, on Flickr



Mom really appreciated a package just for PJ.  How perfect for him. 




VBAndrea said:


> I'm thinking either Ginger or Dorrrine was really hungry and took a bite out of your tomato.  Must have been Dorrrine as I'm not so sure Ginger has a mouth (unless that's what her hair grows of).  BTW, does Ginger ever complain that her hair is hard to style because it's as stiff as straw?



Good points.  <----pseudo pin cushion



VBAndrea said:


> OK, I'm getting off subject...I'd be thrilled to find 44 new to me needles!



"I know, right?" <---- said with my best SoCal party girl voice.



VBAndrea said:


> OK I have a funny....my ddog hides under the kitchen table to get away from the kids and dd just walked in and said "do you what Penny thinks 'come here' means?  It means go under the kitchen table."  Well, you might not find it funny but I bet it would make Ginger smile (if she had a mouth).



Every once in a while I can hear a chortle coming up through the floorboards and I know Ginger's remembering what your DD said.



VBAndrea said:


> Don't worry, I'm saving the pruning for you.  We should be getting a letter from the HOA any day now saying it needs to be trimmed as it hangs over the street.  And it's hard to trim b/c the neighbors always park their car under it as they like the shade.



I'm a little grease monkey when it comes to climbing trees.  Not to worry.



VBAndrea said:


> I think you have the rumor a tad confused.  The rumor is to see if it is at all possible for you to type a post without a smilie guy in it.



I  don't  think  that would be  hard for me  .  Maybe for  but not for me  .


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

VBAndrea said:


> OK, I have to say the same thing again: "Out of this world!  Jaw dropping!  Stunning!"
> 
> And missy, you had be be thankful I do not have a beverage with me at the present moment as I may have spit it all over the computer screen!  But shame on you for letting Ginger create something that let her undies show -- you know the trouble she got into recently.  Let's not cause any more problems.  Do NOT let Mr. Pibb see this!!!!  Though I do have to say it is nice that she has dotted panties to coordinate with her unique creation.
> 
> I can't wait to see what the girls come up with for next week.




If Ginger gets into trouble again...she can always go see Dr. Pepper!


----------



## VBAndrea

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> If Ginger gets into trouble again...she can always go see Dr. Pepper!


----------



## VBAndrea

Double post thanks to slow Disboards......  was trying to correct the smilie snafu and it won't even let me do that!


----------



## aboveH20

Granna4679 said:


> *Cheryl* - the PJs for Dorrrene and Ginger are adorable.  Now they need slippers and quilts to match.



Quilts are in the works, don't know about slippers, but that's a good idea.



mkwj said:


> Everyone did such a great job on the entries.  It is so cool to see so many different things.  Looking forward to see what next week brings.



  



tricia said:


> I'm at home pouting because even though I had finished my project runway last wednesday, due to an email error, I did not get it submitted.



Oh, I feel your pain.  Maybe Week 9 (if it's not going to be bloopers) could be a  "sewer's choice" and you could submit it then?  Or maybe Joni will be SO done with Runway by Week 8 that she'll need a Hawaiian cruise to recuperate!



DMGeurts said:


> I am working hard on my outfit for this week's Runway...  Today and the weekend are really the only days I have to do it.  Again - my idea looked really cool in my head and on paper - but not so great IRL...
> 
> D~



Sometimes I think it would be nice to be a high and lofty (and very well paid) designer to come up with fabulous ideas and then have Little People to make them happen.



SallyfromDE said:


> Here's an oldie:



Oldie, but goodie.  I love the pose.



ellenbenny said:


> I cased the skirt somewhat from Sally's (above) but here is mine:



I love the logo on the back.  It looks great.


----------



## aboveH20

Looks like this will catch me up for the night so I can get my well-deserved rest.  I played Good Daughter today and then after dinner my husband asked about dessert.  I thought he meant did I want to go out for soft ice cream.  He meant what dessert was I taking to our lunch with friends tomorrow.  Seems he _thinks_ he emailed me that he offered we'd take dessert. 




mrslvega said:


> Im working on a Rapunzel sundress but still stuck about the colors.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only hand basted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the skirt i was thinking of hand embroidering some flowers ....but that will be so much work



They are beautiful.  I'm always partial to Belle, but each one of them  is amazing.



SallyfromDE said:


> Perhaps they will learn a lesson by this!!!



That is my hope.  One of my (many) favorite espressions is 
Parents should prepare the child for the road, not the road for the child.​


dianemom2 said:


> I think that the other contestants should be glad that Ginger and Dorrrine didn't get their outfits emailed in on time!  They certainly would have won!



Excellent point.  It's all worked out for the best.



Blyssfull said:


> Ginger and Dorrrrrine have been quite entertaining and have cut down on my awful reality  habit... My husband thanks you.



But don't forget, I'm   waiting for book and movie offers -- maybe a reality series on Bravo.



VBAndrea said:


> And missy, you had be be thankful I do not have a beverage with me at the present moment as I may have spit it all over the computer screen!  But shame on you for letting Ginger create something that let her undies show -- you know the trouble she got into recently.  Let's not cause any more problems.  Do NOT let Mr. Pibb see this!!!!  Though I do have to say it is nice that she has dotted panties to coordinate with her unique creation.
> 
> I can't wait to see what the girls come up with for next week.



Next week?  You mean we have to go through this again?



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> If Ginger gets into trouble again...she can always go see Dr. Pepper!



So you're not belieivng what Dr. Pepper has been accused of lately?  I didn't think it sounded like him, but these days I don't trust anyone!



VBAndrea said:


> Double post thanks to slow Disboards......  was trying to correct the smilie snafu and it won't even let me do that!



I almsot did that too.  Did you get the FATAL EXCEPTION error message?  That's a little scary for those of us with heart conditions.


----------



## 2girlsmommy

Thank you so much for posting the 50's prime time outfits!! Love them!!!! Is the logo appliqué done by hand?  It is amazing!!!!!
Erica


----------



## squirrel

Question

When you need to double the fabric for an applique (so the fabric underneath doesn't show) you put Heat and bond light between the two layers before continuing the regular way to apply an applique, Right?  Or is there some other way you do this?


----------



## cogero

mrslvega said:


> Im working on a Rapunzel sundress but still stuck about the colors.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only hand basted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the skirt i was thinking of hand embroidering some flowers ....but that will be so much work



WOW WOW WOW Just gorgeous.



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> If Ginger gets into trouble again...she can always go see Dr. Pepper!



LMAO 

Oh and I am glad the Ginger and Dorrrine did not get their entries in they would of runaway  with the win.

Okay I have done 14 appliques since Sunday and only have 7 more to go. I think tomorrow I am going to work on finishing the 2 skirts I have appliques for.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

tricia said:


> I'm at home pouting because even though I had finished my project runway last wednesday, due to an email error, I did not get it submitted.


*oh i am sooo sorry,i had issues with mine too,sent it on the 6th but it didn't arrive then resent and it sdidn't show pix,so had t send urls but that didn't go  eiether so i fianlly { after 20 mins.!} got the reply button to work in the pm PrincessKayla had sent me,i just happened to check in before i went to bed...you should post your entry here so we can see it! *


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

mrslvega said:


> Im working on a Rapunzel sundress but still stuck about the colors.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only hand basted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the skirt i was thinking of hand embroidering some flowers ....but that will be so much work


*welcome nback,I wasn't posting when you were here last but read form thread 1 page 1 over the course of a few mos so i remember you ! hehe...i love all the dresses but the Aurora is so sweet! i made a simple pesent style for my dgd Chloe along with Ariel & SnowWhite for her big sisters bt nothing so fabulous as yours....one day! 
can't wait to see what else you have to share! 
*


----------



## mrslvega

what is project runway???

Linnette


----------



## littlepeppers

squirrel said:


> Question
> 
> When you need to double the fabric for an applique (so the fabric underneath doesn't show) you put Heat and bond light between the two layers before continuing the regular way to apply an applique, Right?  Or is there some other way you do this?



I use a gold/taupe color (high thread count sheetmy dryer ate) under all appliqués that may have some show through.  It Doesn't show throuh true appliqués since it is kind of nude.  Inalways use heatbind lite when doing any applique so there is heatbond under that piece too.


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> Two of my favorite people are mad they didn't get their submission in in time for this week's runway.  They were thinking they had to get it in by 11:59 _Alaskan time _(PBT? Polar Bear Time?) and thought they had more time to finish up.
> 
> Imagine their dismay when they realized it was Eastern Standard Time.  No way could they finish up their dotty sewing in time.  Oh, well, it's all for fun, right?
> 
> Don't think that this can be saved for future weeks so may as well post it now.   Please don't bother with a write in campaign. They need to learn about deadlines, not waiting to the last minute, following directions, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger, with her natural dots, was a "shoe" in.  It can't be helped, rules are rules.



Oh yes - I love the dots - the girls did a great job - it's a shame they were late.... at least now the rest of us have a chance.  



kcashner said:


> OK, it appears that they re-opened this thread.  I can't believe that I've never seen it before.  I'm a total sewing freak.  DD is now 20 and in college..and I've been recruited to make ***-play costumes.  Halloween was always Disney...she had to have a dress "just like Minnie's" for the cruise, etc.  The best was when she would wear one of my outfits to WDW or the Disney store and get many compliments about them.



Welcome...  



mrslvega said:


> Sorry must be suffering from brain f**ts!!!....what do you mean how they attach....
> 
> the front part is 3 pieces (darts) lined  ( see the picture of the rapunzel dress) and the back is shirred , I think that when you do the fitted front it gives the dress a  better fit (hope it makes sense!!) will post pictures when I do the R sundress )



OK - so I guess I didn't explain it right, but you some how managed to explain it right.    I just wanted to know what the back looked like, because from the photo of the bodice of the Rapunzel, it almost looked like the sides in the picture met in the back...  You'll see from my siggy - I usually only sew small - so it looked like it would work.  LOL  Thanks for explaining - your dresses are amazing!  



VBAndrea said:


> And missy, you had be be thankful I do not have a beverage with me at the present moment as I may have spit it all over the computer screen!  But shame on you for letting Ginger create something that let her undies show -- you know the trouble she got into recently.  Let's not cause any more problems.  Do NOT let Mr. Pibb see this!!!!  Though I do have to say it is nice that she has dotted panties to coordinate with her unique creation.
> 
> I can't wait to see what the girls come up with for next week.



No kidding...  Mr. Pibb would be furious... Marianne and I met him last week, and he is not a happy man by nature.

I am super excited to see what the girls are making for week 2!



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> If Ginger gets into trouble again...she can always go see Dr. Pepper!



         



aboveH20 said:


> Sometimes I think it would be nice to be a high and lofty (and very well paid) designer to come up with fabulous ideas and then have Little People to make them happen.



I thought that's what you were...  Ginger and Dorrrine are the "little people" right?  

D~


----------



## mandi224

I am in awe of all the work on here. Everything is so beautiful. I just found this thread Sunday and I have not stopped reading. Most nights I realize it is 11 and there are still dishes in the sink and a early morning for work, but I am still here reading.  I hope to post some pics of my projects soon!
I have learned a few things while reading and have made some purchases (CarlaC, HeatherSue, roaty cutter, and cutting mat). I have a question about the roatry cutter. My fabric is not being cut all the way. It is almost like it cuts a few inches then leaves an inch. I am not sure if I am doing something wrong.
Thanks!


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> 1. That is such a pretty Mary Poppins dress.  I already told you, but I'll tell you again.  I think it's up there with my top favorite teresajoy outfits!  I love that Lydia loves her clippie.
> 
> 2. There, there, my dear sister.  The mean 'ol styrafoam is far, far, away.  It won't get you.
> 
> 
> 3. I get it from my sister.
> 
> 4. Isn't it great that my friends all have their favorite "Sawyer puking" stories?  Good times, good times...I'll never forget the look on your face when I scooted that tray in front of him, just in case...  It was almost as good as your face when I yelled at the old lady.  The other day I overheard Tessa singing this little ditty "Why don't you sit down!  Why don't you be nice!"



I've missed you on here. Your post had me cracking up!!! 

1.Thank you!
2. but Styrofoam is EVIL!!! I am SURE I coudl hear it through the computer speakers!!! 
3.Have I ever told you that you are my favorite sister? 
4. good times, good times...



dancer_mom said:


> I lurk here and love seeing everyones amazing stuff... I have a question but thought I would share some creations before I ask - my kids costumes for Disneyland and Halloween last year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A question now -
> 
> I have a new little one this year and the plan is to do Jessie, Woody, and Buzz (for the baby).  I have always sewn my kids costumes and for whatever reason would feel awful buying this baby's first costume... HOWEVER how adorable is this costume from the disney store: http://www.disneystore.com/organic-cotton-buzz-lightyear-costume-bodysuit-and-cap-for-infants/mp/1288171/1000762+1000772/
> Has anyone here ever appliqued on a baby bodysuit??? Do you think I could attempt to make something similar?  Would I have to undo seams to do it?  Should I just buy this darling bodysuit and make matching pants???  HELP!!



These are absolutely ADORABLE!!!!!
And, I would say, buy the onesie! 




aboveH20 said:


> Do you ever wonder why you can't find a needle when you have to do a simple repair job?
> 
> Tonight I was working on GKTW pillowcases and twice there was sawdusty type stuff on the fabric.  When I looked more carefully I saw that my very old ancient vintage and antique pin cushion was leaking.
> 
> I know what you're thinking . . . how fortunate that I just made the castle pincushion.  You're also probably wondering why I wasn't using it, but I like to have one pincushion on my cutting table, one next to the machine, and one near the ironing board.  The castle is near my machine.
> 
> To confirm that the guts were indeed sawdust, I cut open the pin cushion.  Inside were needles, which of course can get pushed in more so than pins with their little pin heads.  I kept pulling out more and more needles.  When I was done I counted *44* needles that had burrowed into my very old ancient vintage and antique pin cushion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the moral of the story is don't put your _needles_ in your_ pin _cushion.



WOW!!!! 



aboveH20 said:


> When my son and I were looking at colleges in CA we took a bus tour of LA.  The bus driver told all of us that we would have to open anything with velcro before the trip started because he couldn't stand the sound of velcro opening.  Same thing?



Yep, I think so! Styrofoam can literally make me cry! I hate it so much. I also hate the sound of squeaky markers. A little boy was sitting behind me at the Kingdom Hall the other week, using squeaky markers. I couldn't take it, I had to get up and go into the bathroom! I was surprised to find another sister in there for the same reason!  





aboveH20 said:


> My son studied film in college and is waiting for his big break.  In the fall he's going to be shooting a movie and was working on props in our basement a few weeks ago.  I used some of his leftovers to make a pin cushion.
> 
> Picture has been censored



WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO DO TO ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!  



RMAMom said:


> That is so cool! The next time I see an old pin cushion at a yard sale I'm going to buy it and take it home so I can cut it open and see what I find inside!







dianemom2 said:


> I know that some of you have seen it on the Big Give board but I hadn't shared it here yet.



These are all amazing!!! 



tricia said:


> My stuff for PJ for the big give was received.




Soo cute!!! 


miprender said:


> Poor Sawyer




WHAT??? Poor SAWYER???? Did you miss the part where his poor innocent Aunt's personal belongings were puked on??? No, I think the phrase you were looking for was "Poor Aunt Teresa"! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Today started Band Camp for my middle DD.  They have theme days, sort of like homecoming days at school, they get to dress up to match the day.  The different sections in the band are awarded points for compliance, and there's a prize at the end of camp.  One of the days is Geek day, and she wanted to look like Princess Diaries, before the transformation.  I made the skirt out of the ugliest, cheapest plaid we could find in Joann's bargain wall.  This was the result...no pattern, I just faked it, lol!



For a second there, I thought you had gotten hold of my 4th grade picture! 


princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway Poll is open!! There were 15 entries - come to find out, I can only have 12 spots for the poll so three entries had to be put on a second thread. If anyone has any ideas to keep all entries on the same thread I would love to hear it!
> 
> Here are the links. Please one vote per DisMember!
> [URL="http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2776070"]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2776070





princesskayla said:


> Thread #1
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2776077 Thread #2




WOW WOW WOW WOW!!!!!! These are all amazing!!!!! I was able to pick a favorite, but there were many close seconds! 

I don't like the idea of posting our vote, I'd rather they were anonymous.


----------



## teresajoy

Granna4679 said:


> *Teresa* - I am in awe of the MP dress....it is beautiful!!



Thank you so much! 



mrslvega said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> Let me introduce myself....
> 
> Used to be MrsMiller, created a new account but have not been in here for a long while and forgot the account name and password!!!!!  I  had to create a new one all over!!
> 
> hoping I could stay longer this time!!! going back to page 1 to see if I can catch up with you all....



Hey Linnette!!! I thought that might be you when I saw the shoe! Glad to have you back!!!! 




HeatherSue said:


> I love the project runway entries!  It was fun to see all of the creativity and originality!  I voted!  Do I get a sticker?



Here you go





[/IMG]



Colleen27 said:


> Wow, that is lovely! I can't even imagine working with all that lace, no wonder it felt like it took forever.



Thanks, it was stretchy lace. I didn't want it to be scratchy. I am  not eager to make another one like this though! 



SallyfromDE said:


> Here's an oldie:



I have always loved this outfit and this pose! 



mphalens said:


> Times like this a tiny part of me wishes we didn't homeschool, just so I'd have the huge block o' time in my day when I was down to one kid (or no kids) - but I know that's selfish of me and goes against why we want to homeschool, so I just need to suck it up and deal   But oh!  for a break once in a while!!!



I completely undertstand! I love homeschooling the girls, but sometimes, I think it would be nice to have a break! Like today,the girls both went with their friend to the mall, and I had the house to myself. I briefly thought, "If they were in public school, this would happen EVERY day!"  

Then, I thought,"If they were in public school this would happen EVERY day." 



ellenbenny said:


> I cased the skirt somewhat from Sally's (above) but here is mine:



I remember this, I love it! 


mrslvega said:


>




Linnete, I just love seeing your gorgeous creations!!! This Cinderella is my favorite! 

I can't wait to see your Rapunzel! 


aboveH20 said:


> Ginger, with her natural dots, was a "shoe" in.  It can't be helped, rules are rules.



I almost woke up the girls I was laughing so hard! 



aboveH20 said:


> I almsot did that too.  Did you get the FATAL EXCEPTION error message?  That's a little scary for those of us with heart conditions.



And there you go again!!!! 


DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *welcome nback,I wasn't posting when you were here last but read form thread 1 page 1 over the course of a few mos so i remember you ! hehe...i love all the dresses but the Aurora is so sweet! i made a simple pesent style for my dgd Chloe along with Ariel & SnowWhite for her big sisters bt nothing so fabulous as yours....one day!
> can't wait to see what else you have to share!
> *


WOW! That was a lot of reading!!!! 



mandi224 said:


> I am in awe of all the work on here. Everything is so beautiful. I just found this thread Sunday and I have not stopped reading. Most nights I realize it is 11 and there are still dishes in the sink and a early morning for work, but I am still here reading.  I hope to post some pics of my projects soon!
> I have learned a few things while reading and have made some purchases (CarlaC, HeatherSue, roaty cutter, and cutting mat). I have a question about the roatry cutter. My fabric is not being cut all the way. It is almost like it cuts a few inches then leaves an inch. I am not sure if I am doing something wrong.
> Thanks!



WELCOME!!!! Are you using a self healing mat? If I use my mat that isn't self healing, that happens with mine too. I didn't realize there was a difference when I first got mine. I'm not even sure they sell a mat that isn't self healing anymore though, I've had mine for a long time!


----------



## h518may

I loved all the project runway project, had to look trice before voting.  

I haven;'t posted in forever, partly because we wont be back to Disney till next year.  And partly because my DD makes it impossible to post went she is around, exactly why I am posting late at night.

I have sewn a few things lately

Small rossetta purse





Bambi skirt front





Back


----------



## teresajoy

h518may said:


> I loved all the project runway project, had to look trice before voting.
> 
> I haven;'t posted in forever, partly because we wont be back to Disney till next year.  And partly because my DD makes it impossible to post went she is around, exactly why I am posting late at night.
> 
> I have sewn a few things lately
> 
> Small rossetta purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bambi skirt front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



I have a carousel animal collection. Do you have more? 

I love the bag, so cute!!!

The Bambi skirt is AMAZING!!! I really really really LOVE this!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

mandi224 said:


> I am in awe of all the work on here. Everything is so beautiful. I just found this thread Sunday and I have not stopped reading. Most nights I realize it is 11 and there are still dishes in the sink and a early morning for work, but I am still here reading.  I hope to post some pics of my projects soon!
> I have learned a few things while reading and have made some purchases (CarlaC, HeatherSue, roaty cutter, and cutting mat). I have a question about the roatry cutter. My fabric is not being cut all the way. It is almost like it cuts a few inches then leaves an inch. I am not sure if I am doing something wrong.
> Thanks!



Welcome to our humble little thread!   Sorry your cutter is giving you fits.  When mine acts up it's usually time to change the blade...if there's a dull spot it won't cut until the sharp area rolls around again.


----------



## DMGeurts

h518may said:


> I loved all the project runway project, had to look trice before voting.
> 
> I haven;'t posted in forever, partly because we wont be back to Disney till next year.  And partly because my DD makes it impossible to post went she is around, exactly why I am posting late at night.
> 
> I have sewn a few things lately
> 
> Small rossetta purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bambi skirt front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



I love the Rosetta (but I am partial to Rosettas)...  But that Bambi skirt is amazing - I just love it!  

D~


----------



## ellenbenny

2girlsmommy said:


> Thank you so much for posting the 50's prime time outfits!! Love them!!!! Is the logo appliqué done by hand?  It is amazing!!!!!
> Erica



I printed out a picture of the logo which I found online and then traced the pieces.  I ended up drawing the words with a fabric marker.  Hope that helps.

Ellen


----------



## RMAMom

Hi Linnette, its nice to see you and your creations back on the Disboutique board!




h518may said:


> I loved all the project runway project, had to look trice before voting.
> 
> I haven;'t posted in forever, partly because we wont be back to Disney till next year.  And partly because my DD makes it impossible to post went she is around, exactly why I am posting late at night.
> 
> I have sewn a few things lately
> 
> Small rossetta purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bambi skirt front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back


Love the fabrics you chose for the purse and that skirt is just beautiful!


----------



## Blyssfull

squirrel said:


> Question
> 
> When you need to double the fabric for an applique (so the fabric underneath doesn't show) you put Heat and bond light between the two layers before continuing the regular way to apply an applique, Right?  Or is there some other way you do this?



Since I'm way too lazy and unimaginative to do all this... I go the easy route and double fold my fabric and iron the heck out of it so it's nice and flat and so far that's worked for me.



mandi224 said:


> I am in awe of all the work on here. Everything is so beautiful. I just found this thread Sunday and I have not stopped reading. Most nights I realize it is 11 and there are still dishes in the sink and a early morning for work, but I am still here reading.  I hope to post some pics of my projects soon!
> I have learned a few things while reading and have made some purchases (CarlaC, HeatherSue, roaty cutter, and cutting mat). I have a question about the roatry cutter. My fabric is not being cut all the way. It is almost like it cuts a few inches then leaves an inch. I am not sure if I am doing something wrong.
> Thanks!



Welcome to the addiction! The times when my rotary cutter doesn't cut well for me is my user error. I find myself sometimes just not pushing down like I should especially at the end of my cut.


----------



## cogero

h518may said:


> I loved all the project runway project, had to look trice before voting.
> 
> I haven;'t posted in forever, partly because we wont be back to Disney till next year.  And partly because my DD makes it impossible to post went she is around, exactly why I am posting late at night.
> 
> I have sewn a few things lately
> 
> Small rossetta purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bambi skirt front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



Stunning. Love the skirt



Blyssfull said:


> Since I'm way too lazy and unimaginative to do all this... I go the easy route and double fold my fabric and iron the heck out of it so it's nice and flat and so far that's worked for me.
> .



This is what I do too.


----------



## HeatherSue

kcashner said:


> OK, it appears that they re-opened this thread.  I can't believe that I've never seen it before.  I'm a total sewing freak.  DD is now 20 and in college..and I've been recruited to make ***-play costumes.  Halloween was always Disney...she had to have a dress "just like Minnie's" for the cruise, etc.  The best was when she would wear one of my outfits to WDW or the Disney store and get many compliments about them.


  I'd love to see some of the things you've made in the past!  When we get to page 250, the thread gets closed down and then teresajoy starts a new one. This is part 26!  



squirrel said:


> Question
> 
> When you need to double the fabric for an applique (so the fabric underneath doesn't show) you put Heat and bond light between the two layers before continuing the regular way to apply an applique, Right?  Or is there some other way you do this?


I've never doubled the fabric for an applique. But, sometimes I will line the back of the piece of fabric with fusible interfacing.  That usually does the trick.  If I'm appliqueing by hand, I'll then fuse the heat 'n bond lite to the back of that.  


mrslvega said:


> what is project runway???
> 
> Linnette


It's a contest that princesskayla started last week.  She has a certain set of "rules" that you go by and come up with something fabulous.  Then, you e-mail her the pictures and we all vote on our favorite.  This week's prize is a $30 coupon to my embroidery design website  

I'll try and find the post and copy it here for you.



mandi224 said:


> I am in awe of all the work on here. Everything is so beautiful. I just found this thread Sunday and I have not stopped reading. Most nights I realize it is 11 and there are still dishes in the sink and a early morning for work, but I am still here reading.  I hope to post some pics of my projects soon!
> I have learned a few things while reading and have made some purchases (CarlaC, HeatherSue, roaty cutter, and cutting mat). I have a question about the roatry cutter. My fabric is not being cut all the way. It is almost like it cuts a few inches then leaves an inch. I am not sure if I am doing something wrong.
> Thanks!


I am honored to see my name right there by the great CarlaC!   Just let me know if you ever have questions about machine embroidery.  I'm always happy to help.  Yes, this thread can be addicting.  I used to be on here pretty much 24/7.  I took about a year off and I've been back on quite a bit in the last week.  It's pulling me back in!

As for the rotary cutter- I have the same problem sometimes- especially if I'm using my old mat that's not self healing.  But, my sister already said the exact same thing and I don't want you thinking we're the same person.  So, I won't reply in exactly the same way as her, as I'm known to do.  



teresajoy said:


> I've missed you on here. Your post had me cracking up!!!
> 
> 1.Thank you!
> 2. but Styrofoam is EVIL!!! I am SURE I coudl hear it through the computer speakers!!!
> 3.Have I ever told you that you are my favorite sister?
> 4. good times, good times...
> 
> WHAT??? Poor SAWYER???? Did you miss the part where his poor innocent Aunt's personal belongings were puked on??? No, I think the phrase you were looking for was "Poor Aunt Teresa"!


Oops, I accidentally deleted that comment about your 4th grad picture.  But, rest assured, I was  These people probably think you're kidding...

You are MY favorite sister, what a koinkidink!  

You know that you were honored to finally have Sawyer grace you with his lunch.  You're really not part of the family until that happens. 

Thinking of eating ice cream out of a styrafoam container with a wooden spoon makes me want to run away screaming.



teresajoy said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Awww...shucks....thanks Teresa! 

Small rossetta purse











[/QUOTE]
Wow, the rosetta bag is gorgeous! I love the fabrics you used!  I adore the Bambi skirt!  SO SO cute!


----------



## Granna4679

h518may said:


> I loved all the project runway project, had to look trice before voting.
> 
> I haven;'t posted in forever, partly because we wont be back to Disney till next year.  And partly because my DD makes it impossible to post went she is around, exactly why I am posting late at night.
> 
> I have sewn a few things lately
> 
> Small rossetta purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bambi skirt front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



I absolutely LOVE that Bambi skirt!!!!!!



Blyssfull said:


> Since I'm way too lazy and unimaginative to do all this... I go the easy route and double fold my fabric and iron the heck out of it so it's nice and flat and so far that's worked for me.



Yep...that's how I do it too!!  

I finally found a minute to upload my pictures last night from our weekend in Dallas.  We took the DGDs to the American Girl Store.  They were so excited to go.  This was their first time to go.  My oldest DGD already has the 2008 Doll of the year Mia (because DGDs name is Mia).  So they each got a new doll (Mia got Kit and Wendy chose the MyAG doll that most looked like her), an outfit, and for some strange reason they felt they both needed eye glasses for them   Anyway, we met up with a friend and her little girl there that lives in the Dallas area.  We also ate at the AG Bistro which the girl's loved because they gave the dolls their own chairs to sit in.  

My daughter had seen the pictures posted on the last thread of the little girls that went to the AG store (can't remember who that was) that had custom skirts on to match the AG colors.  So she made each of them a strip skirt like that and I embroidered the shirts to match.  They got a lot of compliments and the manager at the AG Bistro even brought her camera over and took their picture.


----------



## Granna4679

HeatherSue said:


> Thinking of eating ice cream out of a styrafoam container with a wooden spoon makes me want to run away screaming.



The styrofoam doesn't bother me but I HATE wooden spoons of any sort...just the thought of them gives me chills!!

PRINCESSKAYLA - For some reason I woke up in the middle of the night thinking about Disboutique Runway.  Since Tricia's email didn't make it to you with her entry...would it work if each person that sends you an email with an entry also sends you a Disboard PM to let you know it is sent??  That way there would be a checkpoint and if you don't get one one of the emails, you could contact that person??  Just a thought.  I really appreciate all of the time you are putting into this contest and don't want to make more work for you.  Just thought that may keep people from missing out.


----------



## tricia

princesskayla said:


> I AM SOOOO SORRY!!!
> I am sure that something I did messed up the email thing.  I tried to add it - but I can't modify my poll to add your project to it. How can I make it up to?



No need to make it up to me.  I sometimes just assume that all things electronic and fast are good.  That's not always the case.  I had my outfit done by Wednesday, but waited until Monday to send it, how dumb was that?  Then I had house guests, and we had a power outage, and Sometimes it is hard posting from my Ipad, etc.... (And yes, I would like some cheese with my whine, LOL)

I will make sure to get one to you in time the next time.  And, I will save this one in case I can use it later.




mrslvega said:


> For the skirt i was thinking of hand embroidering some flowers ....but that will be so much work



Everything is gorgeous as usual, Linette.




mrslvega said:


> what is project runway???
> 
> Linnette




NOOOOOOOO.  Don't tell her.



















JK.  It is a mini project runway we are (well Joni is) running for Disboutiquers.  She posts the rules for each week on Monday and then we submit our entries for voting 1 week later.



mandi224 said:


> I am in awe of all the work on here. Everything is so beautiful. I just found this thread Sunday and I have not stopped reading. Most nights I realize it is 11 and there are still dishes in the sink and a early morning for work, but I am still here reading.  I hope to post some pics of my projects soon!
> I have learned a few things while reading and have made some purchases (CarlaC, HeatherSue, roaty cutter, and cutting mat). I have a question about the roatry cutter. My fabric is not being cut all the way. It is almost like it cuts a few inches then leaves an inch. I am not sure if I am doing something wrong.
> Thanks!



Sounds like you need a new blade.  Could have nicked it on the ruler, or it is just dull.




h518may said:


> I loved all the project runway project, had to look trice before voting.
> 
> I haven;'t posted in forever, partly because we wont be back to Disney till next year.  And partly because my DD makes it impossible to post went she is around, exactly why I am posting late at night.
> 
> I have sewn a few things lately
> 
> Small rossetta purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bambi skirt front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



Cute.


----------



## tricia

Granna4679 said:


>



They are too adorable.  Glad they had a good day.



Granna4679 said:


> The styrofoam doesn't bother me but I HATE wooden spoons of any sort...just the thought of them gives me chills!!
> 
> PRINCESSKAYLA - For some reason I woke up in the middle of the night thinking about Disboutique Runway.  Since Tricia's email didn't make it to you with her entry...would it work if each person that sends you an email with an entry also sends you a Disboard PM to let you know it is sent??  That way there would be a checkpoint and if you don't get one one of the emails, you could contact that person??  Just a thought.  I really appreciate all of the time you are putting into this contest and don't want to make more work for you.  Just thought that may keep people from missing out.



I did that, and she did let me know that she hadn't gotten my email, but it was too late at night in my time zone (and I am so not a night owl, in bed by 10 or so for me) so I didn't know till Tuesday morning that she did not have it.
I will just have to be sure and send in my entry a little earlier this week (if I get it done in time that is)

Totally my fault this time. I did not think to verify that she had received it until fairly late on Monday.


----------



## VBAndrea

mandi224 said:


> I am in awe of all the work on here. Everything is so beautiful. I just found this thread Sunday and I have not stopped reading. Most nights I realize it is 11 and there are still dishes in the sink and a early morning for work, but I am still here reading.  I hope to post some pics of my projects soon!
> I have learned a few things while reading and have made some purchases (CarlaC, HeatherSue, roaty cutter, and cutting mat). I have a question about the roatry cutter. My fabric is not being cut all the way. It is almost like it cuts a few inches then leaves an inch. I am not sure if I am doing something wrong.
> Thanks!


Three things I can think of: 1.Dull blade 2. Even on my self healing cutting mat it periodically doesn't heal -- especially if I cut something like batting or fleece on it.  I clean it with alcohol (the rubbing kind -- just clarifying so Cheryl doesn't get any more crazy ideas) and that helps.  3. Operator error is just not pressing down hard enough.




h518may said:


> I loved all the project runway project, had to look trice before voting.
> 
> I haven;'t posted in forever, partly because we wont be back to Disney till next year.  And partly because my DD makes it impossible to post went she is around, exactly why I am posting late at night.
> 
> I have sewn a few things lately
> 
> Small rossetta purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bambi skirt front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back


Very cute rosetta, but I absolutely adore the Bambi skirt!



Granna4679 said:


> I finally found a minute to upload my pictures last night from our weekend in Dallas.  We took the DGDs to the American Girl Store.  They were so excited to go.  This was their first time to go.  My oldest DGD already has the 2008 Doll of the year Mia (because DGDs name is Mia).  So they each got a new doll (Mia got Kit and Wendy chose the MyAG doll that most looked like her), an outfit, and for some strange reason they felt they both needed eye glasses for them   Anyway, we met up with a friend and her little girl there that lives in the Dallas area.  We also ate at the AG Bistro which the girl's loved because they gave the dolls their own chairs to sit in.
> 
> My daughter had seen the pictures posted on the last thread of the little girls that went to the AG store (can't remember who that was) that had custom skirts on to match the AG colors.  So she made each of them a strip skirt like that and I embroidered the shirts to match.  They got a lot of compliments and the manager at the AG Bistro even brought her camera over and took their picture.


What great pictures!  The girls look adorable!  I love their outfits and their dolls.



Granna4679 said:


> PRINCESSKAYLA - For some reason I woke up in the middle of the night thinking about Disboutique Runway.  Since Tricia's email didn't make it to you with her entry...would it work if each person that sends you an email with an entry also sends you a Disboard PM to let you know it is sent??  That way there would be a checkpoint and if you don't get one one of the emails, you could contact that person??  Just a thought.  I really appreciate all of the time you are putting into this contest and don't want to make more work for you.  Just thought that may keep people from missing out.


That is exactly what I did -- in my first e-mail I asked Joni to reply that she got it and she never did so I sent her a PM, and she let me know she never received anything from me.  So then I sent it to the new e-mail addy she posted and PM'd her.  And apparently she eventually got it three times!!!


----------



## Meshell2002

Andrea----i have not vacuumed my car yet....I can't go to the carwash to do it cause I need all my $ for my sewing projects....getting ready to order from Jiffy! and I havn't had time to drag my vacuum cleaner outside with many extension cords....since its been raining.


Question Has anyone sucessfully appliqued with sequin disc knit? how did you do it? Has anyone appliqued with minky on a knit shirt? how did you do it? TIA


----------



## cogero

HELP!!!!

The tension is off on my PE-770 Machine. THe top thread is awful loose and you can see it wrapping all the way around the bottom. I have adjusted the tension on top to number 2 instead of zero. I am using a 70/11 needle and have changed the bobbin. I have also cleaned the race. It has about 850,000 stitches

Does anyone have any suggestions of what else I can try?


----------



## mkwj

mrslvega said:


> Im working on a Rapunzel sundress but still stuck about the colors.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only hand basted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the skirt i was thinking of hand embroidering some flowers ....but that will be so much work



these dresses are just beautiful.  I wish I could sew that well.



aboveH20 said:


> Two of my favorite people are mad they didn't get their submission in in time for this week's runway.  They were thinking they had to get it in by 11:59 _Alaskan time _(PBT? Polar Bear Time?) and thought they had more time to finish up.
> 
> Imagine their dismay when they realized it was Eastern Standard Time.  No way could they finish up their dotty sewing in time.  Oh, well, it's all for fun, right?
> 
> Don't think that this can be saved for future weeks so may as well post it now.   Please don't bother with a write in campaign. They need to learn about deadlines, not waiting to the last minute, following directions, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger, with her natural dots, was a "shoe" in.  It can't be helped, rules are rules.



These 2 just keep making me laugh.  Love their antics.   



squirrel said:


> Question
> 
> When you need to double the fabric for an applique (so the fabric underneath doesn't show) you put Heat and bond light between the two layers before continuing the regular way to apply an applique, Right?  Or is there some other way you do this?



That is what I do.  Not sure if it is the right thing but it works for me.



h518may said:


> Small rossetta purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bambi skirt front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



These came out really great.  And I just love the bambi skirt.



Granna4679 said:


> .



It looks like they had a great time.  Their outfits are adorable.  I love the font you used for the letters.  What is it?


----------



## Blyssfull

Granna4679 said:


> I absolutely LOVE that Bambi skirt!!!!!!
> 
> I finally found a minute to upload my pictures last night from our weekend in Dallas.  We took the DGDs to the American Girl Store.  They were so excited to go.  This was their first time to go.  My oldest DGD already has the 2008 Doll of the year Mia (because DGDs name is Mia).  So they each got a new doll (Mia got Kit and Wendy chose the MyAG doll that most looked like her), an outfit, and for some strange reason they felt they both needed eye glasses for them   Anyway, we met up with a friend and her little girl there that lives in the Dallas area.  We also ate at the AG Bistro which the girl's loved because they gave the dolls their own chairs to sit in.
> 
> My daughter had seen the pictures posted on the last thread of the little girls that went to the AG store (can't remember who that was) that had custom skirts on to match the AG colors.  So she made each of them a strip skirt like that and I embroidered the shirts to match.  They got a lot of compliments and the manager at the AG Bistro even brought her camera over and took their picture.



So cute. I really love! these outfits. I love the AG store too... I used to read the books when I was little. Did y'all get the email about the new SET of friends coming out together? I can't imagine how expensive they are going to be. My daughter got an AG doll for her birthday last year and it's just about the ONLY thing she actually plays with.


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> Thinking of eating ice cream out of a styrafoam container with a wooden spoon makes me want to run away screaming.



Why did you have to go and say that? 



Granna4679 said:


>



They are all so cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## Granna4679

mkwj said:


> It looks like they had a great time.  Their outfits are adorable.  I love the font you used for the letters.  What is it?



They did have a wonderful time!  Thank you!  
I actually bought an embroidery design from Etsy that said "All American Girl" and I just left off the word "All".  



tricia said:


> They are too adorable.  Glad they had a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> I did that, and she did let me know that she hadn't gotten my email, but it was too late at night in my time zone (and I am so not a night owl, in bed by 10 or so for me) so I didn't know till Tuesday morning that she did not have it.
> I will just have to be sure and send in my entry a little earlier this week (if I get it done in time that is)
> 
> Totally my fault this time. I did not think to verify that she had received it until fairly late on Monday.



Thank you!

Ok...well, maybe it will fit into another week.  I hope so!



VBAndrea said:


> What great pictures!  The girls look adorable!  I love their outfits and their dolls.
> 
> 
> That is exactly what I did -- in my first e-mail I asked Joni to reply that she got it and she never did so I sent her a PM, and she let me know she never received anything from me.  So then I sent it to the new e-mail addy she posted and PM'd her.  And apparently she eventually got it three times!!!



Thank you.  The outfits were a big hit.  



Blyssfull said:


> So cute. I really love! these outfits. I love the AG store too... I used to read the books when I was little. Did y'all get the email about the new SET of friends coming out together? I can't imagine how expensive they are going to be. My daughter got an AG doll for her birthday last year and it's just about the ONLY thing she actually plays with.



Thanks!  I did see the new dolls.  I think you will be able to buy them separately too if I read correctly.  But they are really cute together.  The ideal thing would be for there to be sisters to buy them for and then each can have one!   However, in my case....they think totally different and they would never agree on the same set of dolls   I am hoping now that they both have one, they will play with them and they won't be just a passing thing since I already have lots of ideas to add to the collection for Christmas 



teresajoy said:


> Why did you have to go and say that?
> 
> 
> 
> They are all so cute!!!!!!!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## clhemsath

Hello Everyone!  

First, let me say that I LOVE the Project Runway items.  You all did such a great job.  

I have really tried not to be a lurker so much, but it is really hard to keep up with you guys.  I thought as compensation for sharing so much with me, I will post a couple of things I made over the last month.  We are going on a cruise next June, which doesn't seem like a crazy time frame to say now.  We booked in January.  Anyway, I have made the outfits below for pirate day.  The first is the stripwork jumper for during the day:






Back:





I am not quite sure why the pictures are blurry, I will try harder next time.  B is off now and won't come back to try again.  I have also made this outfit for the pirate dinner and show:






And the close up of Hannah:





The outfits still need the final touches, but I am a little worried about how much they will grow over the next 10 months!

I promised to make the AG dolls matching outfits for EVERY outfit this time.  I was slacker mommy last time.  Thanks for looking and being such an inspiration!


----------



## love to stitch

mrslvega said:


> Im working on a Rapunzel sundress but still stuck about the colors.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only hand basted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the skirt i was thinking of hand embroidering some flowers ....but that will be so much work



These dresses are gorgeous!



h518may said:


> I loved all the project runway project, had to look trice before voting.
> 
> I haven;'t posted in forever, partly because we wont be back to Disney till next year.  And partly because my DD makes it impossible to post went she is around, exactly why I am posting late at night.
> 
> I have sewn a few things lately
> 
> Small rossetta purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bambi skirt front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



I love the fabrics in the purse, it's very pretty. The Bambi skirt is precious.



Granna4679 said:


> I absolutely LOVE that Bambi skirt!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...that's how I do it too!!
> 
> I finally found a minute to upload my pictures last night from our weekend in Dallas.  We took the DGDs to the American Girl Store.  They were so excited to go.  This was their first time to go.  My oldest DGD already has the 2008 Doll of the year Mia (because DGDs name is Mia).  So they each got a new doll (Mia got Kit and Wendy chose the MyAG doll that most looked like her), an outfit, and for some strange reason they felt they both needed eye glasses for them   Anyway, we met up with a friend and her little girl there that lives in the Dallas area.  We also ate at the AG Bistro which the girl's loved because they gave the dolls their own chairs to sit in.
> 
> My daughter had seen the pictures posted on the last thread of the little girls that went to the AG store (can't remember who that was) that had custom skirts on to match the AG colors.  So she made each of them a strip skirt like that and I embroidered the shirts to match.  They got a lot of compliments and the manager at the AG Bistro even brought her camera over and took their picture.



Looks like everyone had lots of fun and the matching outfits are very cute.


----------



## Mel0215

TMTQ, but I'll try to get everyone. It seems when you have the time to sit and read, nothing gets posted, but as soon as you go to do something else, the boards light up. Oh well. It makes coming back to read more fun!!! 

mrslvega- Those dresses are amazing! Can't wait to see the finished tangled dress. 

ellenbenny- the 50's prime time outfit was too cute. Love the hairbow too. 

SallyfromDE-it may be an old picture, but new to me, the pose is right on with the outfit. 

aboveh20- the pin cushion... I see Eric Carle writing another book, The Very Hungry Pin Cushion. Ginger and Dorrrine are too much, their outfits, and lives keep me entertained. 

Dianemom2- The peace sign pumpkin was too cute (I love halloween, so it's right up my alley) 

dancer_mom- the halloween costumes are so cute, very well made! I saw that buzz onesie too, and will be buying it for 2012 halloween, there are little boots that match it on the disney site too!!! 

Tinkerbellemom- I remember "spirit days" at band camp, that was a great outfit! 

h518may- lovely rosetta bag! The bambi skirt is too cute!!! 

Granna4679- I bet you had a great time at the AG store. It looks like the girls love their dolls, and those outfits are adorable!!!


----------



## love to stitch

clhemsath said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> First, let me say that I LOVE the Project Runway items.  You all did such a great job.
> 
> I have really tried not to be a lurker so much, but it is really hard to keep up with you guys.  I thought as compensation for sharing so much with me, I will post a couple of things I made over the last month.  We are going on a cruise next June, which doesn't seem like a crazy time frame to say now.  We booked in January.  Anyway, I have made the outfits below for pirate day.  The first is the stripwork jumper for during the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not quite sure why the pictures are blurry, I will try harder next time.  B is off now and won't come back to try again.  I have also made this outfit for the pirate dinner and show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the close up of Hannah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outfits still need the final touches, but I am a little worried about how much they will grow over the next 10 months!
> 
> I promised to make the AG dolls matching outfits for EVERY outfit this time.  I was slacker mommy last time.  Thanks for looking and being such an inspiration!



Those are adorable outfits.


----------



## aidansmommy

clhemsath said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> First, let me say that I LOVE the Project Runway items.  You all did such a great job.
> 
> I have really tried not to be a lurker so much, but it is really hard to keep up with you guys.  I thought as compensation for sharing so much with me, I will post a couple of things I made over the last month.  We are going on a cruise next June, which doesn't seem like a crazy time frame to say now.  We booked in January.  Anyway, I have made the outfits below for pirate day.  The first is the stripwork jumper for during the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not quite sure why the pictures are blurry, I will try harder next time.  B is off now and won't come back to try again.  I have also made this outfit for the pirate dinner and show:
> 
> 
> The outfits still need the final touches, but I am a little worried about how much they will grow over the next 10 months!
> 
> I promised to make the AG dolls matching outfits for EVERY outfit this time.  I was slacker mommy last time.  Thanks for looking and being such an inspiration!



Wow!  I love these!  The pirate one is terrific!  I can't imagine making the AG dresses-so small!  Great job, I can't wait to see more!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

SallyfromDE said:


> Here's an oldie:



I love the skirt!  I love 50's clothing. And we are doing 50's prime time on our next trip!



mphalens said:


> I'
> 
> Times like this a tiny part of me wishes we didn't homeschool, just so I'd have the huge block o' time in my day when I was down to one kid (or no kids) - but I know that's selfish of me and goes against why we want to homeschool, so I just need to suck it up and deal   But oh!  for a break once in a while!!!
> .



I feel the same way sometimes.  It is nice to have some alone time, which due to homeschooling I rarely get, but I wouldn't give homeschooling up for that reason!  Of course, today Sara BEth is really testing me....



mrslvega said:


> :
> 
> This  is why I love  being part ofthe "disboutique group" even when you are gone for a long time, when you come back you still feel the love
> 
> Been sewing mostly customs but with the "Belle" curse....I've done that dress so many times already that I lost track can't stand it anymore (sorry!!!) ....really happy finally got some orders for Rapunzel ( but now debating with the dress as the color of rapunzel varies so much!!!, still trying  to decide which colors to use for the dress
> 
> AGhhh!!!! just remember about photobucket!!!!!! can I post pictures with direct link??????
> 
> Linnette



Hi Linnette Sometimes I don't realize some people haven't been posting because I see everyone on facebook!  And I LOVE your dresses!  You are so talented.  I may need to send you a message as I bought a dress for a wedding and need to alter it and you would probably be able to help!




ellenbenny said:


> I cased the skirt somewhat from Sally's (above) but here is mine:



I am casing both of you!  I love this!  Now to purchase the pattern for the top...I have that skirt pattern and love it!



aboveH20 said:


> Two of my favorite people are mad they didn't get their submission in in time for this week's runway.  They were thinking they had to get it in by 11:59 _Alaskan time _(PBT? Polar Bear Time?) and thought they had more time to finish up.
> 
> Imagine their dismay when they realized it was Eastern Standard Time.  No way could they finish up their dotty sewing in time.  Oh, well, it's all for fun, right?
> 
> Don't think that this can be saved for future weeks so may as well post it now.   Please don't bother with a write in campaign. They need to learn about deadlines, not waiting to the last minute, following directions, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger, with her natural dots, was a "shoe" in.  It can't be helped, rules are rules.



You are lucky I am not enjoying my diet coke right now!  OMG you are too funny!  Although, a few years ago that would have been my submission as I couldn't sew to save my life!



teresajoy said:


> I completely undertstand! I love homeschooling the girls, but sometimes, I think it would be nice to have a break! Like today,the girls both went with their friend to the mall, and I had the house to myself. I briefly thought, "If they were in public school, this would happen EVERY day!"
> 
> Then, I thought,"If they were in public school this would happen EVERY day."
> 
> e!



It is nice to get a break!  I did get grocery shopping done today alone, but came home to sara beth have a day long temper tantrum.  Looking forward to a month from now when they have a short break from schoolwork!  We always take our first break when public school starts back up.



h518may said:


> I loved all the project runway project, had to look trice before voting.
> 
> I haven;'t posted in forever, partly because we wont be back to Disney till next year.  And partly because my DD makes it impossible to post went she is around, exactly why I am posting late at night.
> 
> I have sewn a few things lately
> 
> Small rossetta purse



Love that bambi skirt!  I have seen that block fabric and love it!  And your Rosetta bag came out soo pretty!



Granna4679 said:


> I finally found a minute to upload my pictures last night from our weekend in Dallas.  We took the DGDs to the American Girl Store.  They were so excited to go.  This was their first time to go.  My oldest DGD already has the 2008 Doll of the year Mia (because DGDs name is Mia).  So they each got a new doll (Mia got Kit and Wendy chose the MyAG doll that most looked like her), an outfit, and for some strange reason they felt they both needed eye glasses for them   Anyway, we met up with a friend and her little girl there that lives in the Dallas area.  We also ate at the AG Bistro which the girl's loved because they gave the dolls their own chairs to sit in.
> 
> My daughter had seen the pictures posted on the last thread of the little girls that went to the AG store (can't remember who that was) that had custom skirts on to match the AG colors.  So she made each of them a strip skirt like that and I embroidered the shirts to match.  They got a lot of compliments and the manager at the AG Bistro even brought her camera over and took their picture.



Saw these on facebook but wanted to say again I love them!  Can't wait to finish Sara Beth's AG outfit for her birthday lunch at the bistro!



clhemsath said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> First, let me say that I LOVE the Project Runway items.  You all did such a great job.
> 
> I have really tried not to be a lurker so much, but it is really hard to keep up with you guys.  I thought as compensation for sharing so much with me, I will post a couple of things I made over the last month.  We are going on a cruise next June, which doesn't seem like a crazy time frame to say now.  We booked in January.  Anyway, I have made the outfits below for pirate day.  The first is the stripwork jumper for during the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not quite sure why the pictures are blurry, I will try harder next time.  B is off now and won't come back to try again.  I have also made this outfit for the pirate dinner and show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the close up of Hannah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outfits still need the final touches, but I am a little worried about how much they will grow over the next 10 months!
> 
> I promised to make the AG dolls matching outfits for EVERY outfit this time.  I was slacker mommy last time.  Thanks for looking and being such an inspiration!



Love all your outfits!  Maybe you didn't have the flash on?  If you retake them you need to repost because you did a fabulous job!


----------



## clhemsath

love to stitch said:


> Those are adorable outfits.





aidansmommy said:


> Wow!  I love these!  The pirate one is terrific!  I can't imagine making the AG dresses-so small!  Great job, I can't wait to see more!





mommyof2princesses said:


> Love all your outfits!  Maybe you didn't have the flash on?  If you retake them you need to repost because you did a fabulous job!



Thank you!  And thank goodness I have another daughter!  She tried on her pirate dress, so I took pictures again!










These are a lot better.  Apparently I had my camera on landscape instead of kids and pets.  Oh well, at least you can see these


----------



## Granna4679

clhemsath said:


> Thank you!  And thank goodness I have another daughter!  She tried on her pirate dress, so I took pictures again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a lot better.  Apparently I had my camera on landscape instead of kids and pets.  Oh well, at least you can see these



These are precious...definitely a lot of work went into them!  

Can we see the other one again as well?


----------



## clhemsath

Granna4679 said:


> These are precious...definitely a lot of work went into them!
> 
> Can we see the other one again as well?



Thank you.  Yes, I was at the machine for 4 straight days!  Anita, you, Jessica, and Nini helped me figure out the math on the skirt, so THANK YOU!

And since you asked, I was able to get B to come back!  here you go.


----------



## eecteacher82

clhemsath said:


> These are a lot better.  Apparently I had my camera on landscape instead of kids and pets.  Oh well, at least you can see these



My DD(3) was sitting on my lap as I was looking at the pics and she went NUTS when she saw "the Jake" dress! She is obsessed with Jake and the Neverland Pirates right now and said she NEEDS a dress like that! Off to Etsy I go to see if I can find one! You did an amazing job!


----------



## mkwj

While my kids are with my parents this week I have been trying to get their outfits for our trip done.  We aren't telling them for a couple more weeks.  I feel like I am finally starting to get something accomplished.

Here are their outfits for our first day at Hollywood Studios.











This is my ds's shirt for one of days at Epcot.  Can't decide on shorts yet.  My dd will get the matching minnie shirt.  Love this applique, but it took a long time.





Dd's outfit for one of our days at MK.  I really didn't want to use yellow in, but I think it needs another color.  Too much red, black and white.  Opinions????





I still have lots to finish.  I am having trouble coming up with another Epcot day idea.


----------



## SallyfromDE

mandi224 said:


> I am in awe of all the work on here. Everything is so beautiful. I just found this thread Sunday and I have not stopped reading. Most nights I realize it is 11 and there are still dishes in the sink and a early morning for work, but I am still here reading.  I hope to post some pics of my projects soon!
> I have learned a few things while reading and have made some purchases (CarlaC, HeatherSue, roaty cutter, and cutting mat). I have a question about the roatry cutter. My fabric is not being cut all the way. It is almost like it cuts a few inches then leaves an inch. I am not sure if I am doing something wrong.
> Thanks!



Welcome! Could you be just releasing some pressure when the wheel makes it's way around? 



clhemsath said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not quite sure why the pictures are blurry, I will try harder next time.  B is off now and won't come back to try again.  I have also made this outfit for the pirate dinner and show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promised to make the AG dolls matching outfits for EVERY outfit this time.  I was slacker mommy last time.  Thanks for looking and being such an inspiration!



Oh, don't let Dorrine and Ginger hear this, or see that dress! They'll be crazy over it!! 

Welcome!


----------



## froggy33

mkwj said:


> While my kids are with my parents this week I have been trying to get their outfits for our trip done.  We aren't telling them for a couple more weeks.  I feel like I am finally starting to get something accomplished.
> 
> Here are their outfits for our first day at Hollywood Studios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my ds's shirt for one of days at Epcot.  Can't decide on shorts yet.  My dd will get the matching minnie shirt.  Love this applique, but it took a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dd's outfit for one of our days at MK.  I really didn't want to use yellow in, but I think it needs another color.  Too much red, black and white.  Opinions????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have lots to finish.  I am having trouble coming up with another Epcot day idea.


These are all soooo cute. I too love the Mickey flag balloon applique (don't have it, but have heard it takes FOREVER!)

Ideas for Epcot:
I've done a Nemo dress
Figment themed shirt
And a Small World theme (since there are all the countries) - I use this one the most and all three of mine have gotten the most attention!!


----------



## Shleedogg

clhemsath said:


> Thank you!  And thank goodness I have another daughter!  She tried on her pirate dress, so I took pictures again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a lot better.  Apparently I had my camera on landscape instead of kids and pets.  Oh well, at least you can see these



LOVE the Jake dress!  My DD would flip for it, she loves that show and there's nothing out right now that I've seen.    Appliques are still too advanced for my skills at this point.

Any tutorials you (or anyone else) could point me to?

DH had a huge project to get done for work (computer programmer) over the last 2 weeks.  His boss told him if he met his deadline that he'd pay for us to take a vacation anywhere we want.  He suggested Japan.  I told DH we should go for Italy/France/Germany...anywhere in Europe.  He's afraid of a long plane ride with the girls so WDW it is again.  Since its cheaper than Europe I think we're going to add on a cruise.  I'd love to make DD some special dresses for the cruise; it never crossed my mind before!  Yea for more projects!!


----------



## DMGeurts

Granna4679 said:


>



Awww... it looks like everyone had a ton of fun!  And what adorable dresses - I bet the girls felt like princesses for the day!  



clhemsath said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the close up of Hannah:





clhemsath said:


> Thank you!  And thank goodness I have another daughter!  She tried on her pirate dress, so I took pictures again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a lot better.  Apparently I had my camera on landscape instead of kids and pets.  Oh well, at least you can see these





clhemsath said:


>



I love it all - FANTASTIC!!!  



mkwj said:


> While my kids are with my parents this week I have been trying to get their outfits for our trip done.  We aren't telling them for a couple more weeks.  I feel like I am finally starting to get something accomplished.
> 
> Here are their outfits for our first day at Hollywood Studios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have lots to finish.  I am having trouble coming up with another Epcot day idea.



These are so cute...  When I ever get to go to WDW again (got a room code in the mail yesterday - that hurt) - I really want to do a scorcer Mickey set for someone - maybe me - LOL.  The Mickey blaoon applique is amazing!  That has to have taken a long time!  And I think that dd outfit for MK is perfect - maybe it could have used another color - but I really like it just how it is.    Great job on everything!  



Shleedogg said:


> Any tutorials you (or anyone else) could point me to?



Heather Sue's fabulous applique tutorial is amazing and the link to it should be on the very first post in this thread...  well - at least on page one or two - I know this thread is a little weird since the Disboard mods closed the other one so suddenly.  

D~


----------



## mommyof2princesses

clhemsath said:


> Thank you!  And thank goodness I have another daughter!  She tried on her pirate dress, so I took pictures again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a lot better.  Apparently I had my camera on landscape instead of kids and pets.  Oh well, at least you can see these





clhemsath said:


> Thank you.  Yes, I was at the machine for 4 straight days!  Anita, you, Jessica, and Nini helped me figure out the math on the skirt, so THANK YOU!
> 
> And since you asked, I was able to get B to come back!  here you go.



Thank you for retaking the pics!  I love the pirate one even more now!!  And the minnie one is so sweet!



mkwj said:


> While my kids are with my parents this week I have been trying to get their outfits for our trip done.  We aren't telling them for a couple more weeks.  I feel like I am finally starting to get something accomplished.
> 
> Here are their outfits for our first day at Hollywood Studios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my ds's shirt for one of days at Epcot.  Can't decide on shorts yet.  My dd will get the matching minnie shirt.  Love this applique, but it took a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dd's outfit for one of our days at MK.  I really didn't want to use yellow in, but I think it needs another color.  Too much red, black and white.  Opinions????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have lots to finish.  I am having trouble coming up with another Epcot day idea.



Everything is fabulous!  I love that applique of mickey with the epcot ballons.  One of my favorite! What about adding some bows made of yellow ribbon with white polka dots at the straps.  That would probably add just enough!


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> HELP!!!!
> 
> The tension is off on my PE-770 Machine. THe top thread is awful loose and you can see it wrapping all the way around the bottom. I have adjusted the tension on top to number 2 instead of zero. I am using a 70/11 needle and have changed the bobbin. I have also cleaned the race. It has about 850,000 stitches
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions of what else I can try?


I have absolutely no idea but please tell me you were able to fix it.  I dread the day when my machine gives me a major problem.  At least you have your new machine for a back up.





clhemsath said:


> Thank you!  And thank goodness I have another daughter!  She tried on her pirate dress, so I took pictures again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a lot better.  Apparently I had my camera on landscape instead of kids and pets.  Oh well, at least you can see these


GORGEOUS!!!!!   I can't even begin to imagine the amount of time it took to make those!  And I think you will be fine with them in 10 months -- they look a little loose in the bodice and my dd still fits into a SS I made her two years ago.  One tip that I use is to always do tie straps -- it allows for very easy adjustment as the child grows (I think you still have yours pinned though and not sewn yet -- smart!).



clhemsath said:


> Thank you.  Yes, I was at the machine for 4 straight days!  Anita, you, Jessica, and Nini helped me figure out the math on the skirt, so THANK YOU!
> 
> And since you asked, I was able to get B to come back!  here you go.


Love it!  What do you mean 4 days straight at the machine?  Please tell me you didn't get these outfits completed in just 4 days?  It would take me at least two weeks!  And I can't believe how superb the AG outfit is -- it had to be hard to sew that so small.



mkwj said:


> While my kids are with my parents this week I have been trying to get their outfits for our trip done.  We aren't telling them for a couple more weeks.  I feel like I am finally starting to get something accomplished.
> 
> Here are their outfits for our first day at Hollywood Studios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my ds's shirt for one of days at Epcot.  Can't decide on shorts yet.  My dd will get the matching minnie shirt.  Love this applique, but it took a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dd's outfit for one of our days at MK.  I really didn't want to use yellow in, but I think it needs another color.  Too much red, black and white.  Opinions????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have lots to finish.  I am having trouble coming up with another Epcot day idea.


Beautiful work!  I love the matching ribbon for DHS -- how did you do that?  Did you paint it?
The Mickey balloon applique looks fantastic!  Is it all fill for the balloons?
And I love the black, red and white -- I don't think it needs yellow at all.  I did my dd's Minnie set without any yellow.  Just make some cute accessories to coordinate -- socks with a ruffle would be sweet.  I did tennies for my dd and a cute hairbow.  Also, if you look at project #2 on the Project Runway poll there is a Minnie inspired dress in mainly black and white with just a red sash and red shoes -- it's very simple, but so chic and elegant.  I love that look and the red shoes are just the right accent.  So I think your dd will be fine without any yellow.


----------



## Blyssfull

clhemsath said:


> Thank you.  Yes, I was at the machine for 4 straight days!  Anita, you, Jessica, and Nini helped me figure out the math on the skirt, so THANK YOU!
> 
> And since you asked, I was able to get B to come back!  here you go.



Sooooo cute. All of it. Love the pirate dresses too!



mkwj said:


> While my kids are with my parents this week I have been trying to get their outfits for our trip done.  We aren't telling them for a couple more weeks.  I feel like I am finally starting to get something accomplished.
> 
> Here are their outfits for our first day at Hollywood Studios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my ds's shirt for one of days at Epcot.  Can't decide on shorts yet.  My dd will get the matching minnie shirt.  Love this applique, but it took a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dd's outfit for one of our days at MK.  I really didn't want to use yellow in, but I think it needs another color.  Too much red, black and white.  Opinions????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have lots to finish.  I am having trouble coming up with another Epcot day idea.



These are awesome too. I'm not much of a ruffle gal... but gosh all the stuff y'all make with ruffles is really having me consider a change of heart. ETA: I don't think you need yellow either. But if it was bugging me I think I'd add something simple like Andrea said. I would probably add a yellow bracelet and/or yellow necklace that looks like a string of pearls but just solid yellow balls. 




Shleedogg said:


> DH had a huge project to get done for work (computer programmer) over the last 2 weeks.  His boss told him if he met his deadline that he'd pay for us to take a vacation anywhere we want.  He suggested Japan.  I told DH we should go for Italy/France/Germany...anywhere in Europe.  He's afraid of a long plane ride with the girls so WDW it is again.  Since its cheaper than Europe I think we're going to add on a cruise.  I'd love to make DD some special dresses for the cruise; it never crossed my mind before!  Yea for more projects!!




My hubby does programming too. He works for a British company and gets to travel to all these exotic places AND that stinker gets to work from home so it's all of us home together alllllll the time. I'm going to have to tell him to tell his boss they need to step it up in the bonus area so we can take some separate vacations...hehe....   That's awesome tho.. What a great boss and a great hubby for working so hard.


----------



## Colleen27

ellenbenny said:


> I cased the skirt somewhat from Sally's (above) but here is mine:



I love that. I've been trying to come up with an idea for our newly-added second Studios day and I think I'm gonna end up casing your case of Sally's skirt.  Both my girls would love the poodle skirt idea and we've got a dinner ADR at Prime Time that night. 

Is Pluto a machine applique or did you find him as an iron on somewhere? And is that the Perfectly Preppy skirt? 



h518may said:


> Bambi skirt front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



That is lovely. Our quilting shop here in town has that Bambi fabric and I'm just not creative enough to imagine it as an outfit. The way you used it is perfect. 



clhemsath said:


> Thank you!  And thank goodness I have another daughter!  She tried on her pirate dress, so I took pictures again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a lot better.  Apparently I had my camera on landscape instead of kids and pets.  Oh well, at least you can see these



Love the pirate appliques and the fabric choices are just wonderful. 



mkwj said:


>



I love that applique! 

Keeping up with this thread for a change is giving me serious machine envy, but I don't think I'll be getting my PE770 until Christmas... After our next Disney trip, unfortunately.  Although I do already have enough ideas in the works that I'm running out of days for them, so maybe it is just as well that I don't have machine embroidery available to add more projects to the heap!


----------



## mandi224

Thank you for all the replies and help with my cutter. I wonder if the blade I bought was dull. I do have a self healing mat. I pushed a lot harder today and paid attention. There were still some areas that did not cut. It is still a lot better than sissors. 

This is my first try at posting pics. I hope it works!






I wish I had made this for the contest. I just completed it this afternoon.


----------



## ellenbenny

Colleen27 said:


> I love that. I've been trying to come up with an idea for our newly-added second Studios day and I think I'm gonna end up casing your case of Sally's skirt.  Both my girls would love the poodle skirt idea and we've got a dinner ADR at Prime Time that night.
> 
> Is Pluto a machine applique or did you find him as an iron on somewhere? And is that the Perfectly Preppy skirt?



It is the perfectly preppy skirt.  The Pluto is machine embroidery.  It is a fill pattern that came with my machine.  I think it is the only time I have used one of the built in disney designs for a project, but it was perfect for this.


----------



## aboveH20

The family wish shirts I sent to a very special Big Give family arrived so I can share photos of the fronts of the shirts.  "Mom" made my day with her appreciation for them.

The cruise ship and DCL logo are both Heathersue originals.  The details on the cruise ship are amazing.






 <----- me, vicariously cruising with them 

   <---- me, realizing a vicarious cruise isn't quite as much fun as IRL 

 <---- me, being thankful for what I _do_ have IRL


----------



## angeque143

So I tried a new pattern...We have a family reunion this weekend and Eva and her cousins will be wearing these.....Not quite prefect...I know where the flaws are but you cant find them unless you are LOOKING for them So all in all I am proud!!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

aboveH20 said:


> Two of my favorite people are mad they didn't get their submission in in time for this week's runway.  They were thinking they had to get it in by 11:59 _Alaskan time _(PBT? Polar Bear Time?) and thought they had more time to finish up.
> 
> Imagine their dismay when they realized it was Eastern Standard Time.  No way could they finish up their dotty sewing in time.  Oh, well, it's all for fun, right?
> 
> Don't think that this can be saved for future weeks so may as well post it now.   Please don't bother with a write in campaign. They need to learn about deadlines, not waiting to the last minute, following directions, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger, with her natural dots, was a "shoe" in.  It can't be helped, rules are rules.



     

I am soooo glad I did not have a drink in my hand. The girls are so creative.  We were on vacation last week so I did not get to play.  I hope to have my idea done in time for round 2.


----------



## miprender

ellenbenny said:


> I cased the skirt somewhat from Sally's (above) but here is mine:



That is just too cute. Love that Pluto.  



mrslvega said:


>



I am so glad you posted. Everything you did is just beautiful. Do you make your own patterns too?



aboveH20 said:


> Two of my favorite people are mad they didn't get their submission in in time for this week's runway.  They were thinking they had to get it in by 11:59 _Alaskan time _(PBT? Polar Bear Time?) and thought they had more time to finish up.
> 
> Imagine their dismay when they realized it was Eastern Standard Time.  No way could they finish up their dotty sewing in time.  Oh, well, it's all for fun, right?
> 
> Don't think that this can be saved for future weeks so may as well post it now.   Please don't bother with a write in campaign. They need to learn about deadlines, not waiting to the last minute, following directions, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger, with her natural dots, was a "shoe" in.  It can't be helped, rules are rules.



OMG 



teresajoy said:


> WHAT??? Poor SAWYER???? Did you miss the part where his poor innocent Aunt's personal belongings were puked on??? No, I think the phrase you were looking for was "Poor Aunt Teresa"!



 Sorry Poor Aunt Teresa and all her belongings 



teresajoy said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



LOVE IT!!!



h518may said:


> .
> I have sewn a few things lately



Great job on the bag and love the bambi skirt.



Blyssfull said:


> Since I'm way too lazy and unimaginative to do all this... I go the easy route and double fold my fabric and iron the heck out of it so it's nice and flat and so far that's worked for me.



That is what I do too when I doubled up on the fabric especially when doing the faces. I was using thin fabric until I found some nicer material.



Granna4679 said:


> I finally found a minute to upload my pictures last night from our weekend in Dallas.  We took the DGDs to the American Girl Store.  They were so excited to go.  This was their first time to go.  My oldest DGD already has the 2008 Doll of the year Mia (because DGDs name is Mia).  So they each got a new doll (Mia got Kit and Wendy chose the MyAG doll that most looked like her), an outfit, and for some strange reason they felt they both needed eye glasses for them   Anyway, we met up with a friend and her little girl there that lives in the Dallas area.  We also ate at the AG Bistro which the girl's loved because they gave the dolls their own chairs to sit in.



Both the girls and dolls are adorable. I see more sewing in your future for some wonderful AG dresses.



cogero said:


> HELP!!!!
> 
> The tension is off on my PE-770 Machine. THe top thread is awful loose and you can see it wrapping all the way around the bottom. I have adjusted the tension on top to number 2 instead of zero. I am using a 70/11 needle and have changed the bobbin. I have also cleaned the race. It has about 850,000 stitches
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions of what else I can try?



I can tell you why it happened.... because you only have a few shirts left to finish. Something similiar happened when I had 3 shirts left to go. It some how knows which is SPOOKY



clhemsath said:


> Thank you!  And thank goodness I have another daughter!  She tried on her pirate dress, so I took pictures again!



Thanks for reposting. What beautiful outfits you made. I like them all but really love the pirate one.



mkwj said:


> Here are their outfits for our first day at Hollywood Studios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dd's outfit for one of our days at MK.  I really didn't want to use yellow in, but I think it needs another color.  Too much red, black and white.  Opinions????



Love the Sorcerer Mickey shirt. Make sure you get a pic with Sorcerer Mickey too. He got out of line and pointed to our shirts when we were waiting.

And I like your MK dress as it is. 



Shleedogg said:


> DH had a huge project to get done for work (computer programmer) over the last 2 weeks.  His boss told him if he met his deadline that he'd pay for us to take a vacation anywhere we want.  He suggested Japan.  I told DH we should go for Italy/France/Germany...anywhere in Europe.  He's afraid of a long plane ride with the girls so WDW it is again.  Since its cheaper than Europe I think we're going to add on a cruise.  I'd love to make DD some special dresses for the cruise; it never crossed my mind before!  Yea for more projects!!



Sending Pixie dust that he finishes on time. How sweet of his boss to send you on vacation. 



mandi224 said:


> This is my first try at posting pics. I hope it works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had made this for the contest. I just completed it this afternoon.



Welcome and thanks for sharing. Love the dress.


----------



## cogero

I upped the tension and it is working better. I will figure it out more over the weekend. At least it isn't too loose anymore.

I think I might not have been using enough stabilizer either since I was doing the appliques on thin cotton.

I have 6 more appliques for the girl and then I would like to do 2 more shirts for DH and I.

I would also like to get my runway project for week 2 done.

Went to the last parent support group and sibling group for the summer it was fun. I have made the decision to go back in the fall and make an effort to go often.

I am off to read and go to bed. Have a great night everyone.


----------



## mphalens

Granna4679 said:


> I finally found a minute to upload my pictures last night from our weekend in Dallas.  We took the DGDs to the American Girl Store.  They were so excited to go.  This was their first time to go.  My oldest DGD already has the 2008 Doll of the year Mia (because DGDs name is Mia).  So they each got a new doll (Mia got Kit and Wendy chose the MyAG doll that most looked like her), an outfit, and for some strange reason they felt they both needed eye glasses for them   Anyway, we met up with a friend and her little girl there that lives in the Dallas area.  We also ate at the AG Bistro which the girl's loved because they gave the dolls their own chairs to sit in.
> 
> My daughter had seen the pictures posted on the last thread of the little girls that went to the AG store (can't remember who that was) that had custom skirts on to match the AG colors.  So she made each of them a strip skirt like that and I embroidered the shirts to match.  They got a lot of compliments and the manager at the AG Bistro even brought her camera over and took their picture.



I saw the pics on Facebook!  They are just so adorable!!!!  



clhemsath said:


> Thank you!  And thank goodness I have another daughter!  She tried on her pirate dress, so I took pictures again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a lot better.  Apparently I had my camera on landscape instead of kids and pets.  Oh well, at least you can see these





clhemsath said:


> Thank you.  Yes, I was at the machine for 4 straight days!  Anita, you, Jessica, and Nini helped me figure out the math on the skirt, so THANK YOU!
> 
> And since you asked, I was able to get B to come back!  here you go.



LOVE these pirate outfits!!!  Where did you find the background fabric (behind Smee, Capt. Hook, etc)????  I've started looking for pirate fabrics since we're now staying in the pirate rooms at CBR on our trip . . . 



mandi224 said:


> I wish I had made this for the contest. I just completed it this afternoon.



SO CUTE!!!!  I  it!!!!



aboveH20 said:


> The family wish shirts I sent to a very special Big Give family arrived so I can share photos of the fronts of the shirts.  "Mom" made my day with her appreciation for them.
> 
> The cruise ship and DCL logo are both Heathersue originals.  The details on the cruise ship are amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <----- me, vicariously cruising with them
> 
> <---- me, realizing a vicarious cruise isn't quite as much fun as IRL
> 
> <---- me, being thankful for what I _do_ have IRL



love these shirts!!!  and so glad we don't just have to look at the back's anymore


----------



## mphalens

mkwj said:


> While my kids are with my parents this week I have been trying to get their outfits for our trip done.  We aren't telling them for a couple more weeks.  I feel like I am finally starting to get something accomplished.
> 
> Here are their outfits for our first day at Hollywood Studios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my ds's shirt for one of days at Epcot.  Can't decide on shorts yet.  My dd will get the matching minnie shirt.  Love this applique, but it took a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dd's outfit for one of our days at MK.  I really didn't want to use yellow in, but I think it needs another color.  Too much red, black and white.  Opinions????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have lots to finish.  I am having trouble coming up with another Epcot day idea.



Fantastic job!!!!  You're getting so much done!!!!
I'm so jealous!!!



angeque143 said:


> So I tried a new pattern...We have a family reunion this weekend and Eva and her cousins will be wearing these.....Not quite prefect...I know where the flaws are but you cant find them unless you are LOOKING for them So all in all I am proud!!



LOVE that watermelon fabric!  I get hungry when I walk down the "fruit fabric" aisle at Mary Jo's . . . it all looks so good!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

So many cute things in the last 150 or so pages (yes, that includes the end of the last thread too).  I hate that I'm just not able to keep up anymore.  The Project Runway stuff is amazing.  I hope I'll be able to compete in at least one week, but I don't get much sewing time during the week anymore & I currently have a rather looong list of things I need to be making.  I'm so glad to see HeatherSue & Linette posting again.  I've missed seeing your posts, girls.  I don't always get to post, but I'm usually reading along & admiring, laughing, & hugging along with everyone.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

h518may said:


> I loved all the project runway project, had to look trice before voting.
> 
> I haven;'t posted in forever, partly because we wont be back to Disney till next year.  And partly because my DD makes it impossible to post went she is around, exactly why I am posting late at night.
> 
> I have sewn a few things lately
> 
> Small rossetta purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bambi skirt front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back


*love the Rosetta...and the Bambi skirt is so pretty! i have a few books i wanna make into dresses for my dgd's before they get too old for that sort of thing. my ex mil { my dgd's greatgrandma} gave me a rubbermaid tote full of fabric she had planned to use for the greatgrandkids but has been in bad health for a few years so gave me the stuff when she realized i was learning to sew. there are 3 easter'ish bible story book and another i can't remember,i am hoping the 3 easter books iwll be easter desses for 3 of my 5  dgd's who will be 7 & 5 next easter.and the other for the other 4 yr. old...dgd who is 9 now is too old for shose i thnk...sorry to go on and on but i love the story book skirts/dresses adn really love yours in the barker colors...
*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Granna4679 said:


> I absolutely LOVE that Bambi skirt!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...that's how I do it too!!
> 
> I finally found a minute to upload my pictures last night from our weekend in Dallas.  We took the DGDs to the American Girl Store.  They were so excited to go.  This was their first time to go.  My oldest DGD already has the 2008 Doll of the year Mia (because DGDs name is Mia).  So they each got a new doll (Mia got Kit and Wendy chose the MyAG doll that most looked like her), an outfit, and for some strange reason they felt they both needed eye glasses for them   Anyway, we met up with a friend and her little girl there that lives in the Dallas area.  We also ate at the AG Bistro which the girl's loved because they gave the dolls their own chairs to sit in.
> 
> My daughter had seen the pictures posted on the last thread of the little girls that went to the AG store (can't remember who that was) that had custom skirts on to match the AG colors.  So she made each of them a strip skirt like that and I embroidered the shirts to match.  They got a lot of compliments and the manager at the AG Bistro even brought her camera over and took their picture.


*your dgd's are BEAUTIFUL and look like thy had a great visit to the AG store! 
*


----------



## VBAndrea

mandi224 said:


> Thank you for all the replies and help with my cutter. I wonder if the blade I bought was dull. I do have a self healing mat. I pushed a lot harder today and paid attention. There were still some areas that did not cut. It is still a lot better than sissors.
> 
> This is my first try at posting pics. I hope it works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had made this for the contest. I just completed it this afternoon.


That is adorable!  I love the "L" and it gave me a good laugh b/c for some unknown reason, less than half an hour ago, dh mentioned "Laverne and Shirley" and the "L" is almost like the one she would wear.  (Hope you know who Laverne and Shirley are -- I'm kind of old).



aboveH20 said:


> The family wish shirts I sent to a very special Big Give family arrived so I can share photos of the fronts of the shirts.  "Mom" made my day with her appreciation for them.
> 
> The cruise ship and DCL logo are both Heathersue originals.  The details on the cruise ship are amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <----- me, vicariously cruising with them
> 
> <---- me, realizing a vicarious cruise isn't quite as much fun as IRL
> 
> <---- me, being thankful for what I _do_ have IRL


Wow!  I thought the backs looked amazing but I'm even more impressed with the fronts.  Now I need to measure your placement of the logos so dh doesn't complain the next time I make him a shirt.



angeque143 said:


> So I tried a new pattern...We have a family reunion this weekend and Eva and her cousins will be wearing these.....Not quite prefect...I know where the flaws are but you cant find them unless you are LOOKING for them So all in all I am proud!!


Oh how cute!  Eva looks adorable in it!



cogero said:


> I upped the tension and it is working better. I will figure it out more over the weekend. At least it isn't too loose anymore.
> 
> I think I might not have been using enough stabilizer either since I was doing the appliques on thin cotton.
> 
> I have 6 more appliques for the girl and then I would like to do 2 more shirts for DH and I.
> 
> I would also like to get my runway project for week 2 done.
> 
> Went to the last parent support group and sibling group for the summer it was fun. I have made the decision to go back in the fall and make an effort to go often.
> 
> I am off to read and go to bed. Have a great night everyone.


I'm so glad it's working well enough now to get your projects done.  Are the 6 appliques for one outfit or are they being spread out over numerous shirts?  You have piqued my curiosity!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

angeque143 said:


> So I tried a new pattern...We have a family reunion this weekend and Eva and her cousins will be wearing these.....Not quite prefect...I know where the flaws are but you cant find them unless you are LOOKING for them So all in all I am proud!!


*very cute!!! i love tha fabric and style! and that liil girl of yours is too cute! *


----------



## love to stitch

mkwj said:


> While my kids are with my parents this week I have been trying to get their outfits for our trip done.  We aren't telling them for a couple more weeks.  I feel like I am finally starting to get something accomplished.
> 
> Here are their outfits for our first day at Hollywood Studios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my ds's shirt for one of days at Epcot.  Can't decide on shorts yet.  My dd will get the matching minnie shirt.  Love this applique, but it took a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dd's outfit for one of our days at MK.  I really didn't want to use yellow in, but I think it needs another color.  Too much red, black and white.  Opinions????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have lots to finish.  I am having trouble coming up with another Epcot day idea.



All of your outfits look great.



mandi224 said:


> Thank you for all the replies and help with my cutter. I wonder if the blade I bought was dull. I do have a self healing mat. I pushed a lot harder today and paid attention. There were still some areas that did not cut. It is still a lot better than sissors.
> 
> This is my first try at posting pics. I hope it works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had made this for the contest. I just completed it this afternoon.



Very cute outfit and little model.



aboveH20 said:


> The family wish shirts I sent to a very special Big Give family arrived so I can share photos of the fronts of the shirts.  "Mom" made my day with her appreciation for them.
> 
> The cruise ship and DCL logo are both Heathersue originals.  The details on the cruise ship are amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <----- me, vicariously cruising with them
> 
> <---- me, realizing a vicarious cruise isn't quite as much fun as IRL
> 
> <---- me, being thankful for what I _do_ have IRL



The shirts are great, I'm sure the family loved them.


angeque143 said:


> So I tried a new pattern...We have a family reunion this weekend and Eva and her cousins will be wearing these.....Not quite prefect...I know where the flaws are but you cant find them unless you are LOOKING for them So all in all I am proud!!



Adorable!


----------



## mandi224

[/QUOTE]



VBAndrea said:


> That is adorable!  I love the "L" and it gave me a good laugh b/c for some unknown reason, less than half an hour ago, dh mentioned "Laverne and Shirley" and the "L" is almost like the one she would wear.  (Hope you know who Laverne and Shirley are -- I'm kind of old).




Thank you! I do know who Laverne and Shirley are. My sister and I used to watch it all the time. I used to always want my initial on my sweater.  

QUESTION:
I have seen many posts about the Insa skirt. I love it and have looked for the pattern. The only problem is I can only find it in German.  I have a friend who speakes fluent German, but does not sew. I am afraid something will be lost in translation.
 :rotfl2


----------



## Colleen27

ellenbenny said:


> It is the perfectly preppy skirt.  The Pluto is machine embroidery.  It is a fill pattern that came with my machine.  I think it is the only time I have used one of the built in disney designs for a project, but it was perfect for this.



Well, darn. Now I've really got machine envy! What machine do you have? My mom has been talking about going half on a PE770 with the understanding that it will live at my house at least until she moves. Maybe it is time to take her up on that...  The only tough part is selling DH on spending the money now instead of calling it a Christmas gift later!


----------



## mphalens

Totally forgot to tell y'all!  After I picked my mom up at the airport today we went to Mary Jo's!  I bought two different Dr Seuss scatter prints (with all of the characters) to make Finn a back to school outfit . . . found an awesome Hawaiian/madras plaid patchwork to make the boys some bottoms for 'Ohana. . . and Mimi bought them enough Gator fabric to make them some new Easy Fit bottoms.






Then we hit the Belmont Walmart (well, I did - the kids had fallen asleep so Mimi volunteered to stay in the car with them) and I found the pinwheel fabric I'd used on Savannah's princess jeans for $2.00 yd!!!!  I also found coordinating fabrics that went with it for $3.00yd!!!  And a tinkerbell flannel for $3.00yd!  They had some cow print on clearance too.  I also scored "party packs" of Disney Silly Bands for $0.50 each!  Perfect for BigGive pixie dust!






Then we ended up at the Indianland Walmart (the one that HAD all the awesome clearance creative cuts that have mostly gone back up to regular price now) after dinner and I lucked out - the three prints I found (that I had never seen and was dying to make a skirt out of) all priced checked for $3.50 each!!!















Do you think I should make this skirt:
sketch from book:





photo:





Or this dress:
sketch from book:





photo:





Thanks in advance for the help!!!


----------



## h518may

QUESTION:
I have seen many posts about the Insa skirt. I love it and have looked for the pattern. The only problem is I can only find it in German.  I have a friend who speakes fluent German, but does not sew. I am afraid something will be lost in translation.
 :rotfl2[/QUOTE]

in this book http://www.amazon.com/Sewing-Clothe...r_1_20?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1313032172&sr=1-20  along with the feliz dress that is no longer being published outside the book.


Thank you everyone for the complements about the Bambi skirt ?Y here is another dress of did lately for a friends DD.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and a peasant top and pinofore


----------



## mkwj

Thank You Everyone for the compliments.  I feel like I getting a lot done and then I look at my list.  



VBAndrea said:


> Beautiful work!  I love the matching ribbon for DHS -- how did you do that?  Did you paint it?
> The Mickey balloon applique looks fantastic!  Is it all fill for the balloons?
> And I love the black, red and white -- I don't think it needs yellow at all.  I did my dd's Minnie set without any yellow.  Just make some cute accessories to coordinate -- socks with a ruffle would be sweet.  I did tennies for my dd and a cute hairbow.  Also, if you look at project #2 on the Project Runway poll there is a Minnie inspired dress in mainly black and white with just a red sash and red shoes -- it's very simple, but so chic and elegant.  I love that look and the red shoes are just the right accent.  So I think your dd will be fine without any yellow.



Thank you.  I did paint the ribbon.  That one was a lot easier then Mickey and Minnie.  

The balloons are all fill.  I was a little concerned, but it was actually pretty easy.  



Blyssfull said:


> These are awesome too. I'm not much of a ruffle gal... but gosh all the stuff y'all make with ruffles is really having me consider a change of heart. ETA: I don't think you need yellow either. But if it was bugging me I think I'd add something simple like Andrea said. I would probably add a yellow bracelet and/or yellow necklace that looks like a string of pearls but just solid yellow balls.



Dd would love the idea of accessories.  She is such a girly girl.



mandi224 said:


> I wish I had made this for the contest. I just completed it this afternoon.



Very cute!!!!


----------



## mphalens

Thank you! I do know who Laverne and Shirley are. My sister and I used to watch it all the time. I used to always want my initial on my sweater.  

QUESTION:
I have seen many posts about the Insa skirt. I love it and have looked for the pattern. The only problem is I can only find it in German.  I have a friend who speakes fluent German, but does not sew. I am afraid something will be lost in translation.
 :rotfl2[/QUOTE]

Oooh!  I can answer this one!  It's available (in English) in the book Sewing Clothes Kids Love.  Joann's usually has it and you can use a 40% coupon!  I haven't bought that book yet, but it's on my list


----------



## mkwj

mphalens said:


> Thank you! I do know who Laverne and Shirley are. My sister and I used to watch it all the time. I used to always want my initial on my sweater.
> 
> QUESTION:
> I have seen many posts about the Insa skirt. I love it and have looked for the pattern. The only problem is I can only find it in German.  I have a friend who speakes fluent German, but does not sew. I am afraid something will be lost in translation.
> :rotfl2



Oooh!  I can answer this one!  It's available (in English) in the book Sewing Clothes Kids Love.  Joann's usually has it and you can use a 40% coupon!  I haven't bought that book yet, but it's on my list [/QUOTE]

Also doesn't one of the girls on here have a really good tutorial of this dress.  I can't remember her name.  She posts more on the disboutique facebook page.


----------



## princesskayla

aboveH20 said:


> Two of my favorite people are mad they didn't get their submission in in time for this week's runway.  They were thinking they had to get it in by 11:59 _Alaskan time _(PBT? Polar Bear Time?) and thought they had more time to finish up.
> 
> Imagine their dismay when they realized it was Eastern Standard Time.  No way could they finish up their dotty sewing in time.  Oh, well, it's all for fun, right?
> 
> Don't think that this can be saved for future weeks so may as well post it now.   Please don't bother with a write in campaign. They need to learn about deadlines, not waiting to the last minute, following directions, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger, with her natural dots, was a "shoe" in.  It can't be helped, rules are rules.



 Thanks for that laugh! Now my co-workers think I have completely lost it. 



kcashner said:


> OK, it appears that they re-opened this thread.  I can't believe that I've never seen it before.  I'm a total sewing freak.  DD is now 20 and in college..and I've been recruited to make ***-play costumes.  Halloween was always Disney...she had to have a dress "just like Minnie's" for the cruise, etc.  The best was when she would wear one of my outfits to WDW or the Disney store and get many compliments about them.



I am glad you found it! Welcome. 



mkwj said:


> Oooh!  I can answer this one!  It's available (in English) in the book Sewing Clothes Kids Love.  Joann's usually has it and you can use a 40% coupon!  I haven't bought that book yet, but it's on my list



Also doesn't one of the girls on here have a really good tutorial of this dress.  I can't remember her name.  She posts more on the disboutique facebook page.[/QUOTE]

There is a disboutique facebook page? 

I am thinking that I should do a rosetta bag week on Project Runway! What would everyone think of that?


----------



## ellenbenny

Colleen27 said:


> Well, darn. Now I've really got machine envy! What machine do you have? My mom has been talking about going half on a PE770 with the understanding that it will live at my house at least until she moves. Maybe it is time to take her up on that...  The only tough part is selling DH on spending the money now instead of calling it a Christmas gift later!



I have the Brother Duetta 4500D.  It is a combo machine that goes up to a 7x12 hoop size. It does have the built in Disney designs, but i would not recommend buying a machine based on that.  Like I said I have only ever used that one design.  For a strictly embroidery machine with a 5x7 hoop everyone here seems to recommend the PE770 like you have mentioned.

I bought mine used on ebay.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

mandi224 said:


> Thank you for all the replies and help with my cutter. I wonder if the blade I bought was dull. I do have a self healing mat. I pushed a lot harder today and paid attention. There were still some areas that did not cut. It is still a lot better than sissors.
> 
> This is my first try at posting pics. I hope it works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had made this for the contest. I just completed it this afternoon.



So cute!  Love the initial in the mickey head!



aboveH20 said:


> The family wish shirts I sent to a very special Big Give family arrived so I can share photos of the fronts of the shirts.  "Mom" made my day with her appreciation for them.
> 
> The cruise ship and DCL logo are both Heathersue originals.  The details on the cruise ship are amazing.



Great shirts!  One day I hope to go on a cruise, but dh doesn't want to..perhaps without him!



angeque143 said:


> So I tried a new pattern...We have a family reunion this weekend and Eva and her cousins will be wearing these.....Not quite prefect...I know where the flaws are but you cant find them unless you are LOOKING for them So all in all I am proud!!



I don't see anything wrong!  It is darling!




mphalens said:


> Totally forgot to tell y'all!  After I picked my mom up at the airport today we went to Mary Jo's!  I bought two different Dr Seuss scatter prints (with all of the characters) to make Finn a back to school outfit . . . found an awesome Hawaiian/madras plaid patchwork to make the boys some bottoms for 'Ohana. . . and Mimi bought them enough Gator fabric to make them some new Easy Fit bottoms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we hit the Belmont Walmart (well, I did - the kids had fallen asleep so Mimi volunteered to stay in the car with them) and I found the pinwheel fabric I'd used on Savannah's princess jeans for $2.00 yd!!!!  I also found coordinating fabrics that went with it for $3.00yd!!!  And a tinkerbell flannel for $3.00yd!  They had some cow print on clearance too.  I also scored "party packs" of Disney Silly Bands for $0.50 each!  Perfect for BigGive pixie dust!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we ended up at the Indianland Walmart (the one that HAD all the awesome clearance creative cuts that have mostly gone back up to regular price now) after dinner and I lucked out - the three prints I found (that I had never seen and was dying to make a skirt out of) all priced checked for $3.50 each!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I should make this skirt:
> sketch from book:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!!!



I so miss Mary Jos!  And I have no reason to drive down there from Va. I need an excuse!  I vote on the first skirt.  I really like the design of it!



h518may said:


> QUESTION:
> I have seen many posts about the Insa skirt. I love it and have looked for the pattern. The only problem is I can only find it in German.  I have a friend who speakes fluent German, but does not sew. I am afraid something will be lost in translation.
> :rotfl2
> 
> in this book http://www.amazon.com/Sewing-Clothe...r_1_20?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1313032172&sr=1-20  along with the feliz dress that is no longer being published outside the book.
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for the complements about the Bambi skirt ?Y here is another dress of did lately for a friends DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a peasant top and pinofore



Love both of the outfits!  That peter pan/tink material is cute!  And I have that Rapunzel material!  Love the dress!



princesskayla said:


> Thanks for that laugh! Now my co-workers think I have completely lost it.
> 
> Also doesn't one of the girls on here have a really good tutorial of this dress.  I can't remember her name.  She posts more on the disboutique facebook page.
> 
> There is a disboutique facebook page?
> 
> I am thinking that I should do a rosetta bag week on Project Runway! What would everyone think of that?



Yep, there is a disboutique page on facebook!  Just tell one of us on there you aren't a member and we will invite you!


----------



## VBAndrea

Thank you! I do know who Laverne and Shirley are. My sister and I used to watch it all the time. I used to always want my initial on my sweater.  

QUESTION:
I have seen many posts about the Insa skirt. I love it and have looked for the pattern. The only problem is I can only find it in German.  I have a friend who speakes fluent German, but does not sew. I am afraid something will be lost in translation.
 :rotfl2[/QUOTE]
As many others have mentioned it in the book Sewing Clothes Kids Love. Here are instructions in English though (this is not from the actually pattern, it's a tut):
http://farbenmix.de/english/insa-photo.pdf
If you do a google search you ay even find the actual instructions as I did when I researching the Olivia pattern.



mphalens said:


> Totally forgot to tell y'all!  After I picked my mom up at the airport today we went to Mary Jo's!  I bought two different Dr Seuss scatter prints (with all of the characters) to make Finn a back to school outfit . . . found an awesome Hawaiian/madras plaid patchwork to make the boys some bottoms for 'Ohana. . . and Mimi bought them enough Gator fabric to make them some new Easy Fit bottoms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we hit the Belmont Walmart (well, I did - the kids had fallen asleep so Mimi volunteered to stay in the car with them) and I found the pinwheel fabric I'd used on Savannah's princess jeans for $2.00 yd!!!!  I also found coordinating fabrics that went with it for $3.00yd!!!  And a tinkerbell flannel for $3.00yd!  They had some cow print on clearance too.  I also scored "party packs" of Disney Silly Bands for $0.50 each!  Perfect for BigGive pixie dust!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we ended up at the Indianland Walmart (the one that HAD all the awesome clearance creative cuts that have mostly gone back up to regular price now) after dinner and I lucked out - the three prints I found (that I had never seen and was dying to make a skirt out of) all priced checked for $3.50 each!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I should make this skirt:
> sketch from book:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this dress:
> sketch from book:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!!!



I love the fabrics from Mary Jo!  Those are great Suess prints.  How are their prices on them?  When I first saw the photo I thought you were back at your RI shop!

Great Walmart finds as well -- I saw that pinwheel print at Joann's and almost bought it!  It was not on sale though and I really needed my coupon for something else.

I'm no help b/c I really like both the dress and the skirt.  I think I would gravitate to the skirt with these fabrics though since you have the three which would be perfect for it.



h518may said:


> Thank you everyone for the complements about the Bambi skirt ?Y here is another dress of did lately for a friends DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a peasant top and pinofore


Fabulous!  I really like that first dress.



mkwj said:


> Thank you.  I did paint the ribbon.  That one was a lot easier then Mickey and Minnie.
> 
> The balloons are all fill.  I was a little concerned, but it was actually pretty easy.


I did a 60,000 fill design for ds and it took a long time (or maybe I did the 50,000 one and saved the 60,000 one for another time!).  The one you did looks like lots of color changes.



princesskayla said:


> I am thinking that I should do a rosetta bag week on Project Runway! What would everyone think of that?


How about just a bag week?  I do not have the rosetta and don't really want to buy it.  I'm not a big fan of ruffles on my bags.


----------



## clhemsath

mphalens said:


> LOVE these pirate outfits!!!  Where did you find the background fabric (behind Smee, Capt. Hook, etc)????  I've started looking for pirate fabrics since we're now staying in the pirate rooms at CBR on our trip . . .



It is Riley Blake's Pirate line from fabric.com!  They have it in black, cream, blue, grey and other pirate fabrics as well.

Thank you!


----------



## tricia

VBAndrea said:


> How about just a bag week?  I do not have the rosetta and don't really want to buy it.  I'm not a big fan of ruffles on my bags.



I like this option better also.  Some who want to pRticipate may not want to have to buy a pattern, or like Andrea (and me, lol) may not like ruffles.

Having broad parameters makes it hard to vote (so many wonderful things) but I think it will allow for the most participation every week.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

So, one of my walmarts is getting their fabric dept back this month. May have to check it out this week to see how it is going.  THe other one is not, but just got in some new creative cuts...check it out!

A new Cars one





A jack sparrow one!





A new princess one with Rapunzel!





A new tink one





Another princess one thtat I actually bought.





And finally a new toy story one


----------



## miprender

angeque143 said:


> So I tried a new pattern...We have a family reunion this weekend and Eva and her cousins will be wearing these.....Not quite prefect...I know where the flaws are but you cant find them unless you are LOOKING for them So all in all I am proud!!



So cute. Have fun at the family reunion.



Colleen27 said:


> Well, darn. Now I've really got machine envy! What machine do you have? My mom has been talking about going half on a PE770 with the understanding that it will live at my house at least until she moves. Maybe it is time to take her up on that...  The only tough part is selling DH on spending the money now instead of calling it a Christmas gift later!



My mother has an Innovis 1200 something that has all the Disney Designs too. This is also a combo machine but she paid $1500 for it But it does up to 6x10 hoop.



mphalens said:


> Totally forgot to tell y'all!  After I picked my mom up at the airport today we went to Mary Jo's!  I bought two different Dr Seuss scatter prints (with all of the characters) to make Finn a back to school outfit . . . found an awesome Hawaiian/madras plaid patchwork to make the boys some bottoms for 'Ohana. . . and Mimi bought them enough Gator fabric to make them some new Easy Fit bottoms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I should make this skirt:
> 
> photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this dress:
> 
> photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!!!



Love all the fabric you keep finding. My vote is for the dress but I do love the skirt too....so basically I am no help.



h518may said:


> and a peasant top and pinofore



Great job on the outfits. I love that Pinichio fabric paired with the tinkerbell one.



aboveH20 said:


> The family wish shirts I sent to a very special Big Give family arrived so I can share photos of the fronts of the shirts.  "Mom" made my day with her appreciation for them.
> 
> The cruise ship and DCL logo are both Heathersue originals.  The details on the cruise ship are amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <----- me, vicariously cruising with them
> 
> <---- me, realizing a vicarious cruise isn't quite as much fun as IRL
> 
> <---- me, being thankful for what I _do_ have IRL



Somehow I missed this post yesterday Great job on the shirts. I really love that ship applique. Makes me want to go on a cruise so I can use it. I just love the little smoke mickey heads.


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> That is adorable!  I love the "L" and it gave me a good laugh b/c for some unknown reason, less than half an hour ago, dh mentioned "Laverne and Shirley" and the "L" is almost like the one she would wear.  (Hope you know who Laverne and Shirley are -- I'm kind of old).
> 
> 
> Wow!  I thought the backs looked amazing but I'm even more impressed with the fronts.  Now I need to measure your placement of the logos so dh doesn't complain the next time I make him a shirt.
> 
> 
> Oh how cute!  Eva looks adorable in it!
> 
> 
> I'm so glad it's working well enough now to get your projects done.  Are the 6 appliques for one outfit or are they being spread out over numerous shirts?  You have piqued my curiosity!



It is for the last skirt I am workingon.



mphalens said:


> Totally forgot to tell y'all!  After I picked my mom up at the airport today we went to Mary Jo's!  I bought two different Dr Seuss scatter prints (with all of the characters) to make Finn a back to school outfit . . . found an awesome Hawaiian/madras plaid patchwork to make the boys some bottoms for 'Ohana. . . and Mimi bought them enough Gator fabric to make them some new Easy Fit bottoms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we hit the Belmont Walmart (well, I did - the kids had fallen asleep so Mimi volunteered to stay in the car with them) and I found the pinwheel fabric I'd used on Savannah's princess jeans for $2.00 yd!!!!  I also found coordinating fabrics that went with it for $3.00yd!!!  And a tinkerbell flannel for $3.00yd!  They had some cow print on clearance too.  I also scored "party packs" of Disney Silly Bands for $0.50 each!  Perfect for BigGive pixie dust!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we ended up at the Indianland Walmart (the one that HAD all the awesome clearance creative cuts that have mostly gone back up to regular price now) after dinner and I lucked out - the three prints I found (that I had never seen and was dying to make a skirt out of) all priced checked for $3.50 each!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I should make this skirt:
> sketch from book:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this dress:
> sketch from book:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!!!



I really like the skirt. Great fabric finds.




mommyof2princesses said:


> So, one of my walmarts is getting their fabric dept back this month. May have to check it out this week to see how it is going.  THe other one is not, but just got in some new creative cuts...check it out!
> 
> A new Cars one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A jack sparrow one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new princess one with Rapunzel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new tink one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another princess one thtat I actually bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally a new toy story one



Oh man I love the Jack Sparrow and princess one


----------



## DMGeurts

mandi224 said:


> I wish I had made this for the contest. I just completed it this afternoon.



This is so great - it turned out amazing!



aboveH20 said:


> <----- me, vicariously cruising with them
> 
> <---- me, realizing a vicarious cruise isn't quite as much fun as IRL
> 
> <---- me, being thankful for what I _do_ have IRL



These shirts turned out great Cheryl - I think that Heather's cruise ship is one of my all time favorite Embroidery designs... it just looks so amazing.  Someday - if I ever own an embroidery machine - it will be one of my first purchases.  Great job... oh and thanks for leavin' us hangin' on the fronts.  



angeque143 said:


> So I tried a new pattern...We have a family reunion this weekend and Eva and her cousins will be wearing these.....Not quite prefect...I know where the flaws are but you cant find them unless you are LOOKING for them So all in all I am proud!!



Super cute!



100AcrePrincess said:


> So many cute things in the last 150 or so pages (yes, that includes the end of the last thread too).  I hate that I'm just not able to keep up anymore.  The Project Runway stuff is amazing.  I hope I'll be able to compete in at least one week, but I don't get much sewing time during the week anymore & I currently have a rather looong list of things I need to be making.  I'm so glad to see HeatherSue & Linette posting again.  I've missed seeing your posts, girls.  I don't always get to post, but I'm usually reading along & admiring, laughing, & hugging along with everyone.



Glad to see you posting again.  



mphalens said:


> photo:



I totally love this skirt - it is perfectly something I would wear - I think you should do this one...  Which book is it from?  Gosh - I wish I would have had this pattern for the wedding - I would have much rather made this skirt.  



h518may said:


> and a peasant top and pinofore



I am not sure if I messed up the above quote or not...    But this dress turned out so cute!



princesskayla said:


> I am thinking that I should do a rosetta bag week on Project Runway! What would everyone think of that?





VBAndrea said:


> How about just a bag week?  I do not have the rosetta and don't really want to buy it.  I'm not a big fan of ruffles on my bags.



I agree with the others - as much as I love the Rosetta - I think just a bag week would make it easier for more to participate.  And that way it wouldn't require someone to purchase that specific pattern to participate in that week.  

OK - back to my sewing room for an hour to work on my Runway project before I got to work this morning.  Have a great day everyone.  

D~


----------



## mphalens

mommyof2princesses said:


> I so miss Mary Jos!  And I have no reason to drive down there from Va. I need an excuse!  I vote on the first skirt.  I really like the design of it!



Hmm - an excuse to go to Mary Jo's?  Dr Seuss fabric is between $7.99-$8.99
Thanks for helping me decide which project!



VBAndrea said:


> I love the fabrics from Mary Jo!  Those are great Suess prints.  How are their prices on them?  When I first saw the photo I thought you were back at your RI shop!
> 
> Great Walmart finds as well -- I saw that pinwheel print at Joann's and almost bought it!  It was not on sale though and I really needed my coupon for something else.
> 
> I'm no help b/c I really like both the dress and the skirt.  I think I would gravitate to the skirt with these fabrics though since you have the three which would be perfect for it.
> 
> How about just a bag week?  I do not have the rosetta and don't really want to buy it.  I'm not a big fan of ruffles on my bags.



Not back in RI yet!  But I totally plan to go to Just Fabric when I get back there!
Dr Seuss fabric is $7.99-$8.99 at Mary Jo's.  They had these two, a couple of just Cat in the Hat and then another multi-book one that has red stripes across it with the characters peeking up. . . 

My original pinwheel fabric came from Hancock and was NOT this cheap.  Couldn't resist buying more when I saw it that cheap!

I'm thinking skirt too . . .

And yes, bag week.  I don't have the rosetta pattern either . . . 



clhemsath said:


> It is Riley Blake's Pirate line from fabric.com!  They have it in black, cream, blue, grey and other pirate fabrics as well.
> 
> Thank you!



Thanks!



mommyof2princesses said:


> So, one of my walmarts is getting their fabric dept back this month. May have to check it out this week to see how it is going.  THe other one is not, but just got in some new creative cuts...check it out!
> 
> A new Cars one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A jack sparrow one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new princess one with Rapunzel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another princess one thtat I actually bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally a new toy story one



The Walmart on the way to DH's work actually had all of these yesterday.  I didn't buy any because I wanted to see if Belmont had them on the bolt yet.  I definitely want to buy the Cars and Jack Sparrow ones and probably the princess with rapunzel . . . 



miprender said:


> Love all the fabric you keep finding. My vote is for the dress but I do love the skirt too....so basically I am no help.



hehehe . . . thanks for voting! 



cogero said:


> I really like the skirt. Great fabric finds.



Thanks!


----------



## aboveH20

h518may said:


> I haven;'t posted in forever, partly because we wont be back to Disney till next year.  And partly because my DD makes it impossible to post went she is around, exactly why I am posting late at night.
> 
> I have sewn a few things lately
> 
> Small rossetta purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bambi skirt front



I love your Bambi skirt.  It looks so soft.  It would interesting to see all of the Rosetta bags listed together -- it's so interesting how different fabrics create different looks.



ellenbenny said:


> I printed out a picture of the logo which I found online and then traced the pieces.  I ended up drawing the words with a fabric marker.  Hope that helps.
> 
> Ellen



I always forget about fabric markers.  I've got to try my hand at using them.



Granna4679 said:


> I finally found a minute to upload my pictures last night from our weekend in Dallas.  We took the DGDs to the American Girl Store.  They were so excited to go.  This was their first time to go.  My oldest DGD already has the 2008 Doll of the year Mia (because DGDs name is Mia).  So they each got a new doll (Mia got Kit and Wendy chose the MyAG doll that most looked like her), an outfit, and for some strange reason they felt they both needed eye glasses for them   Anyway, we met up with a friend and her little girl there that lives in the Dallas area.  We also ate at the AG Bistro which the girl's loved because they gave the dolls their own chairs to sit in.
> 
> My daughter had seen the pictures posted on the last thread of the little girls that went to the AG store (can't remember who that was) that had custom skirts on to match the AG colors.  So she made each of them a strip skirt like that and I embroidered the shirts to match.  They got a lot of compliments and the manager at the AG Bistro even brought her camera over and took their picture.




Their outfits are great and so glad you had a good time.

Any idea what's the best kind of comb or brush to use it?  I finally took Dorrrine's hair net off, and it didn't take long for her hair to get mussed up.


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> Any idea what's the best kind of comb or brush to use it?  I finally took Dorrrine's hair net off, and it didn't take long for her hair to get mussed up.


I was noticing her hair looked a bit tousled.  I was thinking Ginger may have had a hand in it, but then again Ginger doesn't really have a hand 

I think at one time I read a wig brush works good -- but wait for D to answer you -- she will know


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

mphalens said:


> Do you think I should make this skirt:
> sketch from book:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this dress:
> sketch from book:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!!!



I love that skirt!  I made one for myself (well, I did another version of it from the book).  It was really easy to make & I love that it has pockets.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Not being caught up here has meant that I've been able to get some sewing done.  I've made myself a couple of things - that I don't have pics of. 

These were for a friend's baby shower.  The spines on the stegosaurus make crinkly noises.










Then ds has decided that naps at daycare aren't necessary, but that means that he goes to sleep as soon as he finished nursing when we get home & I never see him.  Since he naps a lot when we're home, I know he needs the sleep.  I thought having a monkey at daycare that was more like his sock monkey at home might help.  Big sister named it Bob.  






And just so he got the idea...the monkey's sleeping too.


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> I was noticing her hair looked a bit tousled.  I was thinking Ginger may have had a hand in it, but then again Ginger doesn't really have a hand
> 
> I think at one time I read a wig brush works good -- but wait for D to answer you -- she will know



Yes Andrea, a wig brush would do wonders for Ginger's hair.



100AcrePrincess said:


> Not being caught up here has meant that I've been able to get some sewing done.  I've made myself a couple of things - that I don't have pics of.
> 
> These were for a friend's baby shower.  The spines on the stegosaurus make crinkly noises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then ds has decided that naps at daycare aren't necessary, but that means that he goes to sleep as soon as he finished nursing when we get home & I never see him.  Since he naps a lot when we're home, I know he needs the sleep.  I thought having a monkey at daycare that was more like his sock monkey at home might help.  Big sister named it Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just so he got the idea...the monkey's sleeping too.



Everything is super cute!

D~


----------



## sue_go_disney

Has anyone here ever participated in a GKTW fundraiser (ice cream social)? 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2767665

They are trying to get one started in Ontario, Canada, and wondered if anyone has any tips, or links to other fundraisers?  I have offered to make some custom clothing for an auction.  Any suggestions of what goes over well at these type of events?


----------



## clairemolly

VBAndrea said:


> I was noticing her hair looked a bit tousled.  I was thinking Ginger may have had a hand in it, but then again Ginger doesn't really have a hand
> 
> I think at one time I read a wig brush works good -- but wait for D to answer you -- she will know



We were told at the AG store when we got DD's Samantha "beautified" that you should always wet the hair before you brush it.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

I need Minnie Mouse costume inspiration... I am pretty sure that is what I am going to have DD2 be for MNSSHP next month  I know last year around this time I saw a Minnie dress with a removable apron and when I attempt to search for it I cannot find it! DS4 is going to be a pirate, and I have a vague idea what I am going to do for that. DS3 insists he is going to be Lightning McQueen and Mater.... I thought about using CarlaCs romper pattern and making him some sort of "Pit Crew" outfit. I gotta get sewing, we leave in 28 days! ACK! I only have 3 outfits for DD done and 2 each for my boys. I know what I will be doing this weekend!!!


----------



## mkwj

VBAndrea said:


> I did a 60,000 fill design for ds and it took a long time (or maybe I did the 50,000 one and saved the 60,000 one for another time!).  The one you did looks like lots of color changes.



Wow!!!  60,000 that is a lot.  This design had 25 steps.  The balloons did each color at a time.  First all the white, then red, and so on.  I did the minnie last night, and it took just under 2 hours.  There isn't much trimming, so it was just changing out the threads.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

Just out of curiosity, how many stitches and how long have you guys had your embroidery machines? I embroider A LOT, and I just happened to check my stitch count last night and I am a 2.8 million! I've only had it since February  I am going to take it in to be serviced before I leave for vacation so that way it will be ready when I return  I have the Brother Quattro, and I love it! But, I expect my embroidery time will be greatly diminished after our trip because I will be beginning to homeschool DS4 (he will be 5 by then). Hopefully this machine will last me forever!


----------



## babynala

mrslvega said:


> http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k184/linnettevl/th_005-4.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> For the skirt i was thinking of hand embroidering some flowers ....but that will be so much work



The dresses are so beautiful.  I think the Aurora might be my favorite.  Your Rapunzel dress looks very pretty.  



aboveH20 said:


> Two of my favorite people are mad they didn't get their submission in in time for this week's runway.  They were thinking they had to get it in by 11:59 _Alaskan time _(PBT? Polar Bear Time?) and thought they had more time to finish up.
> 
> Imagine their dismay when they realized it was Eastern Standard Time.  No way could they finish up their dotty sewing in time.  Oh, well, it's all for fun, right?
> 
> Don't think that this can be saved for future weeks so may as well post it now.   Please don't bother with a write in campaign. They need to learn about deadlines, not waiting to the last minute, following directions, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger, with her natural dots, was a "shoe" in.  It can't be helped, rules are rules.


I would say they are the most original outfits I've seen lately!  I can't believe you found 44 needles!!!  Has my son been visiting you?  He loves to push all my pins into the pin coushion.  I know there are a few needles in there but not that many!



aboveH20 said:


> I  don't  think  that would be  hard for me  .  Maybe for  but not for me  .






h518may said:


> I have sewn a few things lately
> 
> Small rossetta purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bambi skirt front


Love the fabrics you picked for your Rosetta.  The Bambi skirt is beautiful.  



Granna4679 said:


> I finally found a minute to upload my pictures last night from our weekend in Dallas.  We took the DGDs to the American Girl Store.  They were so excited to go.  This was their first time to go.  My oldest DGD already has the 2008 Doll of the year Mia (because DGDs name is Mia).  So they each got a new doll (Mia got Kit and Wendy chose the MyAG doll that most looked like her), an outfit, and for some strange reason they felt they both needed eye glasses for them   Anyway, we met up with a friend and her little girl there that lives in the Dallas area.  We also ate at the AG Bistro which the girl's loved because they gave the dolls their own chairs to sit in.
> 
> My daughter had seen the pictures posted on the last thread of the little girls that went to the AG store (can't remember who that was) that had custom skirts on to match the AG colors.  So she made each of them a strip skirt like that and I embroidered the shirts to match.  They got a lot of compliments and the manager at the AG Bistro even brought her camera over and took their picture.


Love the skirts your DD made for the girls.  You are so clever to modify the design, it was perfect for the AG store.  Sounds like everyone had a great time.  I guess you will be making 4 of everything from now on (2 girl size, 2 AG doll size).  



Blyssfull said:


> So cute. I really love! these outfits. I love the AG store too... I used to read the books when I was little. Did y'all get the email about the new SET of friends coming out together? I can't imagine how expensive they are going to be. My daughter got an AG doll for her birthday last year and it's just about the ONLY thing she actually plays with.


I saw that e-mail and I was wondering if D~ could give us the 411 on these new dolls.  



clhemsath said:


> I promised to make the AG dolls matching outfits for EVERY outfit this time.  I was slacker mommy last time.  Thanks for looking and being such an inspiration!


How sweet to have an AG doll outfit to match all of their outfit (but LOTS of little sewing).  Good luck.



clhemsath said:


> Thank you!  And thank goodness I have another daughter!  She tried on her pirate dress, so I took pictures again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a lot better.  Apparently I had my camera on landscape instead of kids and pets.  Oh well, at least you can see these
> 
> And since you asked, I was able to get B to come back!  here you go.


Much better!  Thanks for reposting.  The "Jake" dresses are awesome.  I love the pirate girl dress and the matching dolly set.  



mkwj said:


> While my kids are with my parents this week I have been trying to get their outfits for our trip done.  We aren't telling them for a couple more weeks.  I feel like I am finally starting to get something accomplished.
> 
> Here are their outfits for our first day at Hollywood Studios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my ds's shirt for one of days at Epcot.  Can't decide on shorts yet.  My dd will get the matching minnie shirt.  Love this applique, but it took a long time.
> 
> Dd's outfit for one of our days at MK.  I really didn't want to use yellow in, but I think it needs another color.  Too much red, black and white.  Opinions????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have lots to finish.  I am having trouble coming up with another Epcot day idea.


Love your MK outfit and I don't think you need any yellow.  The HS outfits are so cute and your Epcot shirt is great.  



mandi224 said:


> This is my first try at posting pics. I hope it works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had made this for the contest. I just completed it this afternoon.


Cute. Cute. Cute!



aboveH20 said:


> The family wish shirts I sent to a very special Big Give family arrived so I can share photos of the fronts of the shirts.  "Mom" made my day with her appreciation for them.
> 
> The cruise ship and DCL logo are both Heathersue originals.  The details on the cruise ship are amazing.


 Your shirts are fabulous and your post has made me smile as it seems you have received through your act of giving.  



angeque143 said:


> So I tried a new pattern...We have a family reunion this weekend and Eva and her cousins will be wearing these.....Not quite prefect...I know where the flaws are but you cant find them unless you are LOOKING for them So all in all I am proud!!


The dress looks great.  



cogero said:


> I upped the tension and it is working better. I will figure it out more over the weekend. At least it isn't too loose anymore.
> 
> I think I might not have been using enough stabilizer either since I was doing the appliques on thin cotton.
> 
> I have 6 more appliques for the girl and then I would like to do 2 more shirts for DH and I.
> 
> I would also like to get my runway project for week 2 done.
> 
> Went to the last parent support group and sibling group for the summer it was fun. I have made the decision to go back in the fall and make an effort to go often.
> 
> I am off to read and go to bed. Have a great night everyone.


Glad you figured out your machine issues.  You are moving right along with all your sewing.  The parent and sibling support groups sound like a great idea.  


QUESTION:
I have seen many posts about the Insa skirt. I love it and have looked for the pattern. The only problem is I can only find it in German.  I have a friend who speakes fluent German, but does not sew. I am afraid something will be lost in translation.
[/QUOTE]
You have probably already gotten this response but you can find the pattern in the book "Sewing Clothes Kids Love" book



mphalens said:


> Then we ended up at the Indianland Walmart (the one that HAD all the awesome clearance creative cuts that have mostly gone back up to regular price now) after dinner and I lucked out - the three prints I found (that I had never seen and was dying to make a skirt out of) all priced checked for $3.50 each!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help


Great score on all your fabric finds.  I love that swirly fabric you used on Savannah's pants.  The fabrics you found at the Indianland Walmart are really pretty.  I think they would look really nice in that skirt.  I like the dress too but I think I'm leaning toward the skirt (but only because I am more likely to wear a skirt then a dress).  Can't wait to see all of your creations.


----------



## aboveH20

Meshell2002 said:


> Question Has anyone sucessfully appliqued with sequin disc knit? how did you do it? Has anyone appliqued with minky on a knit shirt? how did you do it? TIA



I haven't appliqued, but I tried serging it (so I could use it for ruffles) it was messy!



clhemsath said:


> Thank you!  And thank goodness I have another daughter!  She tried on her pirate dress, so I took pictures again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a lot better.  Apparently I had my camera on landscape instead of kids and pets.  Oh well, at least you can see these





clhemsath said:


> Thank you.  Yes, I was at the machine for 4 straight days!  Anita, you, Jessica, and Nini helped me figure out the math on the skirt, so THANK YOU!
> 
> And since you asked, I was able to get B to come back!  here you go.



Wow.  A lot of work, but certainly worth it.  Amazing!



mkwj said:


> While my kids are with my parents this week I have been trying to get their outfits for our trip done.  We aren't telling them for a couple more weeks.  I feel like I am finally starting to get something accomplished.
> 
> Here are their outfits for our first day at Hollywood Studios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my ds's shirt for one of days at Epcot.  Can't decide on shorts yet.  My dd will get the matching minnie shirt.  Love this applique, but it took a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dd's outfit for one of our days at MK.  I really didn't want to use yellow in, but I think it needs another color.  Too much red, black and white.  Opinions????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have lots to finish.  I am having trouble coming up with another Epcot day idea.



I love your outfits.  Don't they talk about doing away with the big sorcerer's hat at HS?  I'm not sure why they would take it away, but seems like they talk about it every once in a while.

I love the Epcot shirt.  I can see how it would have taken hours.



Shleedogg said:


> DH had a huge project to get done for work (computer programmer) over the last 2 weeks.  His boss told him if he met his deadline that he'd pay for us to take a vacation anywhere we want.  He suggested Japan.  I told DH we should go for Italy/France/Germany...anywhere in Europe.  He's afraid of a long plane ride with the girls so WDW it is again.  Since its cheaper than Europe I think we're going to add on a cruise.  I'd love to make DD some special dresses for the cruise; it never crossed my mind before!  Yea for more projects!!



What a wonderful dilemma to be in. 



mandi224 said:


> This is my first try at posting pics. I hope it works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had made this for the contest. I just completed it this afternoon.



Yup, it sure has dots!  I love it.




angeque143 said:


> So I tried a new pattern...We have a family reunion this weekend and Eva and her cousins will be wearing these.....Not quite prefect...I know where the flaws are but you cant find them unless you are LOOKING for them So all in all I am proud!!



So cute.  I love the pattern and the fabric.  Nice job.



cogero said:


> I upped the tension and it is working better. I will figure it out more over the weekend. At least it isn't too loose anymore.
> 
> I think I might not have been using enough stabilizer either since I was doing the appliques on thin cotton.
> 
> I have 6 more appliques for the girl and then I would like to do 2 more shirts for DH and I.
> 
> I would also like to get my runway project for week 2 done.



Glad your machine is working better.  I hope to eventually become better at knowing which stabilizer and how much to use.



mphalens said:


> love these shirts!!!  and so glad we don't just have to look at the back's anymore





VBAndrea said:


> Wow!  I thought the backs looked amazing but I'm even more impressed with the fronts.  Now I need to measure your placement of the logos so dh doesn't complain the next time I make him a shirt.



Thanks to you both.  I'm kicking myself, though, I forget to get photos of the sides. 



love to stitch said:


> The shirts are great, I'm sure the family loved them.



Thank you.  The mother seemed appreciative.



mphalens said:


> Do you think I should make this skirt:
> sketch from book:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this dress:
> sketch from book:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!!!



One vote for the skirt.


----------



## Granna4679

mkwj said:


> While my kids are with my parents this week I have been trying to get their outfits for our trip done.  We aren't telling them for a couple more weeks.  I feel like I am finally starting to get something accomplished.
> 
> Here are their outfits for our first day at Hollywood Studios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my ds's shirt for one of days at Epcot.  Can't decide on shorts yet.  My dd will get the matching minnie shirt.  Love this applique, but it took a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dd's outfit for one of our days at MK.  I really didn't want to use yellow in, but I think it needs another color.  Too much red, black and white.  Opinions????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have lots to finish.  I am having trouble coming up with another Epcot day idea.



The outfits are super cute.  I especially like the Minnie and I don't think it needs any yellow on it.  I like it just the way it is.  

And I have done that Balloon applique 3 times now....it takes forever (I think just over 2 hrs)...but so worth it...it is so cute!



mandi224 said:


> Thank you for all the replies and help with my cutter. I wonder if the blade I bought was dull. I do have a self healing mat. I pushed a lot harder today and paid attention. There were still some areas that did not cut. It is still a lot better than sissors.
> 
> This is my first try at posting pics. I hope it works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had made this for the contest. I just completed it this afternoon.



Love it!!  And I love the "L" too!   



aboveH20 said:


> The family wish shirts I sent to a very special Big Give family arrived so I can share photos of the fronts of the shirts.  "Mom" made my day with her appreciation for them.
> 
> The cruise ship and DCL logo are both Heathersue originals.  The details on the cruise ship are amazing.
> 
> <---- me, being thankful for what I _do_ have IRL



Cheryl - the shirts are perfect.  I love that cruise boat applique too....

We should all take this quote to heart!!  



angeque143 said:


> So I tried a new pattern...We have a family reunion this weekend and Eva and her cousins will be wearing these.....Not quite prefect...I know where the flaws are but you cant find them unless you are LOOKING for them So all in all I am proud!!



Love that dress....she is going to be a hit at the family reunion!!  Have a great time.  I have that pattern too but haven't used it....is it pretty easy?



mphalens said:


> Then we hit the Belmont Walmart (well, I did - the kids had fallen asleep so Mimi volunteered to stay in the car with them) and I found the pinwheel fabric I'd used on Savannah's princess jeans for $2.00 yd!!!!  I also found coordinating fabrics that went with it for $3.00yd!!!  And a tinkerbell flannel for $3.00yd!  They had some cow print on clearance too.  I also scored "party packs" of Disney Silly Bands for $0.50 each!  Perfect for BigGive pixie dust!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we ended up at the Indianland Walmart (the one that HAD all the awesome clearance creative cuts that have mostly gone back up to regular price now) after dinner and I lucked out - the three prints I found (that I had never seen and was dying to make a skirt out of) all priced checked for $3.50 each!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Do you think I should make this skirt:
> sketch from book:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!!!



I vote skirt!!!  I wish I was thin  enough to wear that...it is adorable!!




h518may said:


> Thank you everyone for the complements about the Bambi skirt ?Y here is another dress of did lately for a friends DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a peasant top and pinofore



Both are cute but I love how you layered the rapunzel dress!



princesskayla said:


> :
> 
> I am thinking that I should do a rosetta bag week on Project Runway! What would everyone think of that?



I think a "bag" week would be great!!



mommyof2princesses said:


> So, one of my walmarts is getting their fabric dept back this month. May have to check it out this week to see how it is going.  THe other one is not, but just got in some new creative cuts...check it out!
> 
> A new princess one with Rapunzel!



ooohhhhh.....I need this one!!  Hope I can find it!!



aboveH20 said:


> I always forget about fabric markers.  I've got to try my hand at using them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their outfits are great and so glad you had a good time.
> 
> Any idea what's the best kind of comb or brush to use it?  I finally took Dorrrine's hair net off, and it didn't take long for her hair to get mussed up.



Fabric markers are great for doing small details.

Thanks for the compliment!!  The brush that AG sells has wire bristles.  So I guess any brush similar would work.  



100AcrePrincess said:


> Not being caught up here has meant that I've been able to get some sewing done.  I've made myself a couple of things - that I don't have pics of.
> 
> Then ds has decided that naps at daycare aren't necessary, but that means that he goes to sleep as soon as he finished nursing when we get home & I never see him.  Since he naps a lot when we're home, I know he needs the sleep.  I thought having a monkey at daycare that was more like his sock monkey at home might help.  Big sister named it Bob.



Great idea on the sock monkey.  How old is your little one??  Is it working so far??


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

DMGeurts said:


> Everything is super cute!
> 
> D~



Thanks!



Granna4679 said:


> Great idea on the sock monkey.  How old is your little one??  Is it working so far??



He's 9 months.  It seems to be helping a bit.  He's been taking 1 short nap a day.  I think most of his problem is that there's always something going on & he's a very nosy baby.  He has to know everything that's going on around him.  Since there's no way to have him shut off by himself at daycare, he just can't get to sleep unless he's completely exhausted.


----------



## NiniMorris

MyDisneyTrio said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many stitches and how long have you guys had your embroidery machines? I embroider A LOT, and I just happened to check my stitch count last night and I am a 2.8 million! I've only had it since February  I am going to take it in to be serviced before I leave for vacation so that way it will be ready when I return  I have the Brother Quattro, and I love it! But, I expect my embroidery time will be greatly diminished after our trip because I will be beginning to homeschool DS4 (he will be 5 by then). Hopefully this machine will last me forever!



I have a Brother PE 770, which I bought in February 2010.  It has just over 4 million stitches on it.  (Of course, I was out of commission for almost 4 months after neck surgery.) so that was about 14 months worth.

Works out to about 286,000 stitches a month for me and about 467,000 a month for you.  I thought I had put a lot of stitches on!


Nini


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Okay no one told me just how demanding these AG dolls are.  I mean I knew Ginger was high maintenance but really I thought if I avoided the soda pop bottles I could just have fun making dresses. We have been home for 3 days and Kirsten has been begging for new clothes.  I told her I needed to shop for some fabric for an idea I have.  She seemed okay.  When I got home today though she had gotten the AG catalog out of the mail and gotten into my fabric stash and was making plans of her own.  What a diva!  Well I was able to calm her down a little because I had stopped by a yard sale (don't tell Kirsten) and they had some of the Target 18 inch doll stuff.  She got 5 pairs of shoes and a hat.  She loved them all.  She wanted to model them for you.  She especially liked the hat since someone went scissor crazy with her hair.  So here is how I found her and her modeling her new shoes and hat.


----------



## mkwj

I need to go check and see how many stiches I have done on my machine.  It is about 4 1/2 years old.  I am a little scared to check.  I do get it serviced once a year though.


----------



## aboveH20

h518may said:


> QUESTION:
> 
> Thank you everyone for the complements about the Bambi skirt ?Y here is another dress of did lately for a friends DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a peasant top and pinofore



First, I always notice your "name" because I live in area code 518 and my mother's birthday is 5/18. 

Second, I love the outfits, especially the first one. 



princesskayla said:


> Thanks for that laugh! Now my co-workers think I have completely lost it.
> 
> There is a disboutique facebook page?
> 
> I am thinking that I should do a rosetta bag week on Project Runway! What would everyone think of that?



Looks like you're into cruises.  We're thinking of doing Princess to Alaska.  Any knowledge of them?



mommyof2princesses said:


> Great shirts!  One day I hope to go on a cruise, but dh doesn't want to..perhaps without him!



We did the Disney cruise for our 25th and are _thinking _about Alaska for our 30th next year.  I don't think it's top on my husband's list of things he wants to do, but "happy wife, happy life."



VBAndrea said:


> I did a 60,000 fill design for ds and it took a long time (or maybe I did the 50,000 one and saved the 60,000 one for another time!).  The one you did looks like lots of color changes.



 Wowsers!  How often do you change your needle?  Being a cheapskate I know I don't change mine often enough.



miprender said:


> Somehow I missed this post yesterday Great job on the shirts. I really love that ship applique. Makes me want to go on a cruise so I can use it. I just love the little smoke mickey heads.



Thanks.  It's such a cute design.  I love the smoke curls and the little Mickey head shaped portholes.



DMGeurts said:


> These shirts turned out great Cheryl - I think that Heather's cruise ship is one of my all time favorite Embroidery designs... it just looks so amazing.  Someday - if I ever own an embroidery machine - it will be one of my first purchases.  Great job... oh and thanks for leavin' us hangin' on the fronts.
> 
> D~



I agree about the design. I'm tempted to make myself one.



100AcrePrincess said:


> Not being caught up here has meant that I've been able to get some sewing done.  I've made myself a couple of things - that I don't have pics of.
> 
> These were for a friend's baby shower.  The spines on the stegosaurus make crinkly noises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then ds has decided that naps at daycare aren't necessary, but that means that he goes to sleep as soon as he finished nursing when we get home & I never see him.  Since he naps a lot when we're home, I know he needs the sleep.  I thought having a monkey at daycare that was more like his sock monkey at home might help.  Big sister named it Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just so he got the idea...the monkey's sleeping too.



Your projects are so cute.  I really like the little monster/dino guy.



DMGeurts said:


> Yes Andrea, a wig brush would do wonders for Ginger's hair.
> 
> D~





clairemolly said:


> We were told at the AG store when we got DD's Samantha "beautified" that you should always wet the hair before you brush it.



A wig brush on wet hair it is.  Thanks.



mkwj said:


> Wow!!!  60,000 that is a lot.  This design had 25 steps.  The balloons did each color at a time.  First all the white, then red, and so on.  I did the minnie last night, and it took just under 2 hours.  There isn't much trimming, so it was just changing out the threads.



Yipes.  But I do  that design.



MyDisneyTrio said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many stitches and how long have you guys had your embroidery machines? I embroider A LOT, and I just happened to check my stitch count last night and I am a 2.8 million! I've only had it since February  I am going to take it in to be serviced before I leave for vacation so that way it will be ready when I return  I have the Brother Quattro, and I love it! But, I expect my embroidery time will be greatly diminished after our trip because I will be beginning to homeschool DS4 (he will be 5 by then). Hopefully this machine will last me forever!



I'll see if I can check my machine.  Probably not that many.



babynala said:


> I would say they are the most original outfits I've seen lately!  I can't believe you found 44 needles!!!  Has my son been visiting you?  He loves to push all my pins into the pin coushion.  I know there are a few needles in there but not that many!



That's funny that he purposely pushes the needles in. 



babynala said:


> Your shirts are fabulous and your post has made me smile as it seems you have received through your act of giving.



So true.  



Granna4679 said:


> Cheryl - the shirts are perfect.  I love that cruise boat applique too....
> 
> We should all take this quote to heart!!



Thanks.

Unfortunately, I have to remind myself of that too often



lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay no one told me just how demanding these AG dolls are.  I mean I knew Ginger was high maintenance but really I thought if I avoided the soda pop bottles I could just have fun making dresses. We have been home for 3 days and Kirsten has been begging for new clothes.  I told her I needed to shop for some fabric for an idea I have.  She seemed okay.  When I got home today though she had gotten the AG catalog out of the mail and gotten into my fabric stash and was making plans of her own.  What a diva!  Well I was able to calm her down a little because I had stopped by a yard sale (don't tell Kirsten) and they had some of the Target 18 inch doll stuff.  She got 5 pairs of shoes and a hat.  She loved them all.  She wanted to model them for you.  She especially liked the hat since someone went scissor crazy with her hair.  So here is how I found her and her modeling her new shoes and hat.



Would you like D~'s address?  maybe you want to send her a thank you note?  or a bill?


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

mphalens said:


> Totally forgot to tell y'all!  After I picked my mom up at the airport today we went to Mary Jo's!  I bought two different Dr Seuss scatter prints (with all of the characters) to make Finn a back to school outfit . . . found an awesome Hawaiian/madras plaid patchwork to make the boys some bottoms for 'Ohana. . . and Mimi bought them enough Gator fabric to make them some new Easy Fit bottoms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we hit the Belmont Walmart (well, I did - the kids had fallen asleep so Mimi volunteered to stay in the car with them) and I found the pinwheel fabric I'd used on Savannah's princess jeans for $2.00 yd!!!!  I also found coordinating fabrics that went with it for $3.00yd!!!  And a tinkerbell flannel for $3.00yd!  They had some cow print on clearance too.  I also scored "party packs" of Disney Silly Bands for $0.50 each!  Perfect for BigGive pixie dust!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we ended up at the Indianland Walmart (the one that HAD all the awesome clearance creative cuts that have mostly gone back up to regular price now) after dinner and I lucked out - the three prints I found (that I had never seen and was dying to make a skirt out of) all priced checked for $3.50 each!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I should make this skirt:
> sketch from book:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this dress:
> sketch from book:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!!!


*what a great fabric score1 love the fabrics from creatcve cuts...so pretty and fallish*


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Would you like D~'s address?  maybe you want to send her a thank you note?  or a bill?[/QUOTE]

Yes I think I will need her address.  A bill may be in order.  What is her address going for now????


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

100AcrePrincess said:


> Not being caught up here has meant that I've been able to get some sewing done.  I've made myself a couple of things - that I don't have pics of.
> 
> These were for a friend's baby shower.  The spines on the stegosaurus make crinkly noises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then ds has decided that naps at daycare aren't necessary, but that means that he goes to sleep as soon as he finished nursing when we get home & I never see him.  Since he naps a lot when we're home, I know he needs the sleep.  I thought having a monkey at daycare that was more like his sock monkey at home might help.  Big sister named it Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just so he got the idea...the monkey's sleeping too.


*those dinos are amazingly cute! ad love that monkey too! *


----------



## cogero

lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay no one told me just how demanding these AG dolls are.  I mean I knew Ginger was high maintenance but really I thought if I avoided the soda pop bottles I could just have fun making dresses. We have been home for 3 days and Kirsten has been begging for new clothes.  I told her I needed to shop for some fabric for an idea I have.  She seemed okay.  When I got home today though she had gotten the AG catalog out of the mail and gotten into my fabric stash and was making plans of her own.  What a diva!  Well I was able to calm her down a little because I had stopped by a yard sale (don't tell Kirsten) and they had some of the Target 18 inch doll stuff.  She got 5 pairs of shoes and a hat.  She loved them all.  She wanted to model them for you.  She especially liked the hat since someone went scissor crazy with her hair.  So here is how I found her and her modeling her new shoes and hat.



I just love that Kristen took matters into her own hands.

Going to finish up the applique I started yesterday. I am working on the princess shirt to match the princess skirt. But started with the shirt. I love this set of appliques.


----------



## sheridee32

A few weeks ago someone posted a outfit for a swimming b-day party I had used the same fabric for my dgd for our beach trip but I just now got the pictures uploaded I have been in a slum since we got back from the beach I got sick the day after we got home but I did get somethings finished for a friends upcoming disney trip she is a fellow dis memeber so will post finished pictures and you might see them again when she comes back from her trip 1st  will be my beach outfit I loved the fabric.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



disney shirts


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*Well I just pm'd my challange project for this week. I am enjoying the challange,not as talanted as many of you others  on here but enjoying the themes/criteria and I  like to do somehting in the 1 week time frame instead of somehting I've already done.I don;t know why but i like the pressure ...hehe
  I must confess that I have spent so much time on here enjoying all the wonderful stuff everyone makes and I have been seriously lovin' all the AG and GA clothing and banter ...   I must have been  a bit too loudly ... 
 Because today I got a real surprise when I went to get something to eat...
there was something odd going on in my kitchen!
Just look who I found on the counter!




 This is proof that while I am at work the house comes alive! they must have been coming in and searching my history.  that will teach me to leave the computer signed on!  Poor things thought they looked so nice in their paper towel creations...I told them not to expect me to make them any clothes!
 all I heard from them as I put them back in the cabinet was " who does she think she is..we are just as special as any bottle of  Ginger Ale!" 
 So all day I have been  into the kitchen so they don't start that whining again! 
 Thank you for listening...I knew i had to share here because anyone else would think i was cRaZy!!
   ~Beth~*


----------



## froggy33

*Question:*
Does anyone know where to find the fabric with all the little flags from all the countries?  I've seen it on etsy, just wondering if it could be found in store.

Hopefully you know what I'm trying to describe!  Thanks!

Jessica


----------



## VBAndrea

100AcrePrincess said:


> Not being caught up here has meant that I've been able to get some sewing done.  I've made myself a couple of things - that I don't have pics of.
> 
> These were for a friend's baby shower.  The spines on the stegosaurus make crinkly noises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then ds has decided that naps at daycare aren't necessary, but that means that he goes to sleep as soon as he finished nursing when we get home & I never see him.  Since he naps a lot when we're home, I know he needs the sleep.  I thought having a monkey at daycare that was more like his sock monkey at home might help.  Big sister named it Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just so he got the idea...the monkey's sleeping too.


All adorable but that dino taggie is AWESOME!  Very creative!  I hope the monkey helps.  



DMGeurts said:


> Yes Andrea, a wig brush would do wonders for Ginger's hair.
> 
> D~


D, you are getting confused (Cheryl must be rubbing off on you) ~ the wig brush would be for Dorrrine.  All Ginger needs is a wig.



clairemolly said:


> We were told at the AG store when we got DD's Samantha "beautified" that you should always wet the hair before you brush it.


I'm going  to try that for my dd's hair.  It looked much nicer after I brushed it, but still far from perfect.  My dd used a spray bottle one day on all her Barbie's hair. She got more water all over the couch and coffee table than she did on the doll's hair, and the towel I gave her to use was soaking.  But the dolls did look nice!



mkwj said:


> Wow!!!  60,000 that is a lot.  This design had 25 steps.  The balloons did each color at a time.  First all the white, then red, and so on.  I did the minnie last night, and it took just under 2 hours.  There isn't much trimming, so it was just changing out the threads.


I really need to take a pic of the shirt.  It's a train design and it's hard to find trains that aren't too juvenille.  I think it had 32 steps.  The thing I like about fills is you don't have to trim fabric and worry about cutting the shirt -- I've never cut one yet, but it always scares me.



MyDisneyTrio said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many stitches and how long have you guys had your embroidery machines? I embroider A LOT, and I just happened to check my stitch count last night and I am a 2.8 million! I've only had it since February  I am going to take it in to be serviced before I leave for vacation so that way it will be ready when I return  I have the Brother Quattro, and I love it! But, I expect my embroidery time will be greatly diminished after our trip because I will be beginning to homeschool DS4 (he will be 5 by then). Hopefully this machine will last me forever!


I have no idea how to even check on my machine.  I doubt I'm anywhere close to you, but then again, I use it a fair amount.



aboveH20 said:


> Thanks to you both.  I'm kicking myself, though, I forget to get photos of the sides.


And what about the sleeves?  I don't think those showed in either photo.



lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay no one told me just how demanding these AG dolls are.  I mean I knew Ginger was high maintenance but really I thought if I avoided the soda pop bottles I could just have fun making dresses. We have been home for 3 days and Kirsten has been begging for new clothes.  I told her I needed to shop for some fabric for an idea I have.  She seemed okay.  When I got home today though she had gotten the AG catalog out of the mail and gotten into my fabric stash and was making plans of her own.  What a diva!  Well I was able to calm her down a little because I had stopped by a yard sale (don't tell Kirsten) and they had some of the Target 18 inch doll stuff.  She got 5 pairs of shoes and a hat.  She loved them all.  She wanted to model them for you.  She especially liked the hat since someone went scissor crazy with her hair.  So here is how I found her and her modeling her new shoes and hat.


Oh I love her shoes!!!!  Now she will need new outfits to match each pair of shoes.  I love looking through AG catalogues too.  My dd does too, but she rarely touches her doll.  I think she just likes looking at the horse paraphernalia.



lynnanddbyz said:


> Would you like D~'s address?  maybe you want to send her a thank you note?  or a bill?



Yes I think I will need her address.  A bill may be in order.  What is her address going for now????[/QUOTE]
I've got the address -- it goes to the highest bidder!  So far Ginger has offered the most.  She wants her dd Gigi back.



sheridee32 said:


> A few weeks ago someone posted a outfit for a swimming b-day party I had used the same fabric for my dgd for our beach trip but I just now got the pictures uploaded I have been in a slum since we got back from the beach I got sick the day after we got home but I did get somethings finished for a friends upcoming disney trip she is a fellow dis memeber so will post finished pictures and you might see them again when she comes back from her trip 1st  will be my beach outfit I loved the fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disney shirts


Everything looks fabulous but BIGGER pictures please!!!!!!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *Well I just pm'd my challange project for this week. I am enjoying the challange,not as talanted as many of you others  on here but enjoying the themes/criteria and I  like to do somehting in the 1 week time frame instead of somehting I've already done.I don;t know why but i like the pressure ...hehe
> I must confess that I have spent so much time on here enjoying all the wonderful stuff everyone makes and I have been seriously lovin' all the AG and GA clothing and banter ...   I must have been  a bit too loudly ...
> Because today I got a real surprise when I went to get something to eat...
> there was something odd going on in my kitchen!
> Just look who I found on the counter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is proof that while I am at work the house comes alive! they must have been coming in and searching my history.  that will teach me to leave the computer signed on!  Poor things thought they looked so nice in their paper towel creations...I told them not to expect me to make them any clothes!
> all I heard from them as I put them back in the cabinet was " who does she think she is..we are just as special as any bottle of  Ginger Ale!"
> So all day I have been  into the kitchen so they don't start that whining again!
> Thank you for listening...I knew i had to share here because anyone else would think i was cRaZy!!
> ~Beth~*


I think they still look excessively naked.  You had better get sewing!


----------



## Sapper383

This is the Jessie inspired sun dress I made for my DD....I'm pleased with how it has turned out.....thanks for all your inspiration


----------



## mphalens

100AcrePrincess said:


> I love that skirt!  I made one for myself (well, I did another version of it from the book).  It was really easy to make & I love that it has pockets.



Oooh! Glad to hear it was easy to make!!!!
Have you made any of the other things from the book?



100AcrePrincess said:


> These were for a friend's baby shower.  The spines on the stegosaurus make crinkly noises.


What did you put in the spikes to make them crinkle????



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I need Minnie Mouse costume inspiration... I am pretty sure that is what I am going to have DD2 be for MNSSHP next month  I know last year around this time I saw a Minnie dress with a removable apron and when I attempt to search for it I cannot find it! DS4 is going to be a pirate, and I have a vague idea what I am going to do for that. DS3 insists he is going to be Lightning McQueen and Mater.... I thought about using CarlaCs romper pattern and making him some sort of "Pit Crew" outfit. I gotta get sewing, we leave in 28 days! ACK! I only have 3 outfits for DD done and 2 each for my boys. I know what I will be doing this weekend!!!


YCMT.com has a coveralls pattern.  I don't think it's CarlaC though. . . it'd be perfect for a pitcrew jumpsuit!



babynala said:


> Great score on all your fabric finds.  I love that swirly fabric you used on Savannah's pants.  The fabrics you found at the Indianland Walmart are really pretty.  I think they would look really nice in that skirt.  I like the dress too but I think I'm leaning toward the skirt (but only because I am more likely to wear a skirt then a dress).  Can't wait to see all of your creations.



Thanks!  I think the skirt is winning the election 



aboveH20 said:


> Thanks to you both.  I'm kicking myself, though, I forget to get photos of the sides.
> 
> 
> One vote for the skirt.



I cannot BELIEVE you didn't take pictures of the sides!  

And noted   Thanks for voting!



Granna4679 said:


> I vote skirt!!!  I wish I was thin  enough to wear that...it is adorable!!



THanks!



lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay no one told me just how demanding these AG dolls are.  I mean I knew Ginger was high maintenance but really I thought if I avoided the soda pop bottles I could just have fun making dresses. We have been home for 3 days and Kirsten has been begging for new clothes.  I told her I needed to shop for some fabric for an idea I have.  She seemed okay.  When I got home today though she had gotten the AG catalog out of the mail and gotten into my fabric stash and was making plans of her own.  What a diva!  Well I was able to calm her down a little because I had stopped by a yard sale (don't tell Kirsten) and they had some of the Target 18 inch doll stuff.  She got 5 pairs of shoes and a hat.  She loved them all.  She wanted to model them for you.  She especially liked the hat since someone went scissor crazy with her hair.  So here is how I found her and her modeling her new shoes and hat.







DISNEYJAZZ said:


>







froggy33 said:


> *Question:*
> Does anyone know where to find the fabric with all the little flags from all the countries?  I've seen it on etsy, just wondering if it could be found in store.
> 
> Hopefully you know what I'm trying to describe!  Thanks!
> 
> Jessica



Mary Jo's has it!  And I'm 99% sure they have it on their website to order online. . . probably doesn't help you much, but I did just see it again yesterday.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *Well I just pm'd my challange project for this week. I am enjoying the challange,not as talanted as many of you others  on here but enjoying the themes/criteria and I  like to do somehting in the 1 week time frame instead of somehting I've already done.I don;t know why but i like the pressure ...hehe
> I must confess that I have spent so much time on here enjoying all the wonderful stuff everyone makes and I have been seriously lovin' all the AG and GA clothing and banter ...   I must have been  a bit too loudly ...
> Because today I got a real surprise when I went to get something to eat...
> there was something odd going on in my kitchen!
> Just look who I found on the counter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is proof that while I am at work the house comes alive! they must have been coming in and searching my history.  that will teach me to leave the computer signed on!  Poor things thought they looked so nice in their paper towel creations...I told them not to expect me to make them any clothes!
> all I heard from them as I put them back in the cabinet was " who does she think she is..we are just as special as any bottle of  Ginger Ale!"
> So all day I have been  into the kitchen so they don't start that whining again!
> Thank you for listening...I knew i had to share here because anyone else would think i was cRaZy!!
> ~Beth~*



       

It is an epidemic.  These AG and GA dolls are getting the others to start a riot.  It will be like London again if we do not all start making clothes for all of our dolls and doll want to be's.  I am loving it.  I will have to make sure that Kirsten does not make it into the kitchen.  But she did make it to the mailbox today.  She is content now because we are working on our runway project and she likes playing in the fabrics and helping me design.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

aboveH20 said:


> Your projects are so cute.  I really like the little monster/dino guy.



Thanks!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *those dinos are amazingly cute! ad love that monkey too! *



Thanks!  



sheridee32 said:


> A few weeks ago someone posted a outfit for a swimming b-day party I had used the same fabric for my dgd for our beach trip but I just now got the pictures uploaded I have been in a slum since we got back from the beach I got sick the day after we got home but I did get somethings finished for a friends upcoming disney trip she is a fellow dis memeber so will post finished pictures and you might see them again when she comes back from her trip 1st  will be my beach outfit I loved the fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disney shirts



Very cute stuff!  I love the Hello Kitty mummy.



VBAndrea said:


> All adorable but that dino taggie is AWESOME!  Very creative!  I hope the monkey helps.



Thanks,  I think he is - a little bit anyway.



Sapper383 said:


> This is the Jessie inspired sun dress I made for my DD....I'm pleased with how it has turned out.....thanks for all your inspiration



I love it!  I love sundress versions of the all the different girls' outfits.



mphalens said:


> Oooh! Glad to hear it was easy to make!!!!
> Have you made any of the other things from the book?
> 
> 
> What did you put in the spikes to make them crinkle????


I haven't yet, but that dress (or the shirt version) & a couple of the jackets are on my list.
I used the bag from a box of cereal.  I think next time I'm going to use a chip bag.  The cereal bag didn't crinkle as much as I wanted.


----------



## DMGeurts

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *Well I just pm'd my challange project for this week. I am enjoying the challange,not as talanted as many of you others  on here but enjoying the themes/criteria and I  like to do somehting in the 1 week time frame instead of somehting I've already done.I don;t know why but i like the pressure ...hehe
> I must confess that I have spent so much time on here enjoying all the wonderful stuff everyone makes and I have been seriously lovin' all the AG and GA clothing and banter ...   I must have been  a bit too loudly ...
> Because today I got a real surprise when I went to get something to eat...
> there was something odd going on in my kitchen!
> Just look who I found on the counter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is proof that while I am at work the house comes alive! they must have been coming in and searching my history.  that will teach me to leave the computer signed on!  Poor things thought they looked so nice in their paper towel creations...I told them not to expect me to make them any clothes!
> all I heard from them as I put them back in the cabinet was " who does she think she is..we are just as special as any bottle of  Ginger Ale!"
> So all day I have been  into the kitchen so they don't start that whining again!
> Thank you for listening...I knew i had to share here because anyone else would think i was cRaZy!!
> ~Beth~*



     ROFL - Fortunately, it's pretty quiet in my pantry - I gagged every bottle and threatened a trip to Cheryl's to live with Ginger if they didn't cooperate.  I have yet to hear a peep.  



Sapper383 said:


> This is the Jessie inspired sun dress I made for my DD....I'm pleased with how it has turned out.....thanks for all your inspiration



Super cute!  I just love Toy Story themed outfits!

D~


----------



## love to stitch

h518may said:


> QUESTION:
> I have seen many posts about the Insa skirt. I love it and have looked for the pattern. The only problem is I can only find it in German.  I have a friend who speakes fluent German, but does not sew. I am afraid something will be lost in translation.
> :rotfl2



in this book http://www.amazon.com/Sewing-Clothe...r_1_20?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1313032172&sr=1-20  along with the feliz dress that is no longer being published outside the book.


Thank you everyone for the complements about the Bambi skirt ?Y here is another dress of did lately for a friends DD.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and a peasant top and pinofore





[/QUOTE]

Those are very cute.



100AcrePrincess said:


> Not being caught up here has meant that I've been able to get some sewing done.  I've made myself a couple of things - that I don't have pics of.
> 
> These were for a friend's baby shower.  The spines on the stegosaurus make crinkly noises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then ds has decided that naps at daycare aren't necessary, but that means that he goes to sleep as soon as he finished nursing when we get home & I never see him.  Since he naps a lot when we're home, I know he needs the sleep.  I thought having a monkey at daycare that was more like his sock monkey at home might help.  Big sister named it Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just so he got the idea...the monkey's sleeping too.



The dinosaurs and monkey are very cute.



sheridee32 said:


> A few weeks ago someone posted a outfit for a swimming b-day party I had used the same fabric for my dgd for our beach trip but I just now got the pictures uploaded I have been in a slum since we got back from the beach I got sick the day after we got home but I did get somethings finished for a friends upcoming disney trip she is a fellow dis memeber so will post finished pictures and you might see them again when she comes back from her trip 1st  will be my beach outfit I loved the fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disney shirts



Those are very nice.



Sapper383 said:


> This is the Jessie inspired sun dress I made for my DD....I'm pleased with how it has turned out.....thanks for all your inspiration



Very cute dress and your DD looks like she really likes it.


----------



## aboveH20

sheridee32 said:


> A few weeks ago someone posted a outfit for a swimming b-day party I had used the same fabric for my dgd for our beach trip but I just now got the pictures uploaded I have been in a slum since we got back from the beach I got sick the day after we got home but I did get somethings finished for a friends upcoming disney trip she is a fellow dis memeber so will post finished pictures and you might see them again when she comes back from her trip 1st  will be my beach outfit I loved the fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disney shirts



You've been busy.  I  your shirts.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *Well I just pm'd my challange project for this week. I am enjoying the challange,not as talanted as many of you others  on here but enjoying the themes/criteria and I  like to do somehting in the 1 week time frame instead of somehting I've already done.I don;t know why but i like the pressure ...hehe
> I must confess that I have spent so much time on here enjoying all the wonderful stuff everyone makes and I have been seriously lovin' all the AG and GA clothing and banter   I must have been  a bit too loudly ...
> Because today I got a real surprise when I went to get something to eat...
> there was something odd going on in my kitchen!
> Just look who I found on the counter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is proof that while I am at work the house comes alive! they must have been coming in and searching my history.  that will teach me to leave the computer signed on!  Poor things thought they looked so nice in their paper towel creations...I told them not to expect me to make them any clothes!
> all I heard from them as I put them back in the cabinet was " who does she think she is..we are just as special as any bottle of  Ginger Ale!"
> So all day I have been  into the kitchen so they don't start that whining again!
> Thank you for listening...I knew i had to share here because anyone else would think i was cRaZy!!
> ~Beth~*



OH, NO!

 and at the same time 

Is nothing safe these days?



VBAndrea said:


> And what about the sleeves?  I don't think those showed in either photo.



Ginger cut then off.  Something about arm envy. 



Sapper383 said:


> This is the Jessie inspired sun dress I made for my DD....I'm pleased with how it has turned out.....thanks for all your inspiration



Super and your daugher looks very happy with it.



lynnanddbyz said:


> It is an epidemic.  These AG and GA dolls are getting the others to start a riot.  It will be like London again if we do not all start making clothes for all of our dolls and doll want to be's.  I am loving it.  I will have to make sure that Kirsten does not make it into the kitchen.  But she did make it to the mailbox today.  She is content now because we are working on our runway project and she likes playing in the fabrics and helping me design.



What did D~ start???  I used to be happy drinking my Ensure, tackling the daily crossword puzzle, and watering my African violets.  Now I can't afford any of that. 



DMGeurts said:


> ROFL - Fortunately, it's pretty quiet in my pantry - I gagged every bottle and threatened a trip to Cheryl's to live with Ginger if they didn't cooperate.  I have yet to hear a peep.
> 
> 
> D~



 Hello, excuse me, but didn't you mean to preface that with, "No offense, Cheryl, but . . . "  

You wouldn't want me to take it the wrong way and think you were implying that living with me would be a _bad_ thing now would you?


----------



## 3lilpirates

Following the suggestions of the Disboutiquers I purchased the Simply Sweet pattern and princessified and minniefied it. Here's what I came up with. I think she looks like a princess in just a diaper, but it's fun to dress her up too.


----------



## dianemom2

3lilpirates said:


> Following the suggestions of the Disboutiquers I purchased the Simply Sweet pattern and princessified and minniefied it. Here's what I came up with. I think she looks like a princess in just a diaper, but it's fun to dress her up too.



Awwww!  What a beautiful baby and the dresses look wonderful!

I've seen so many great things but I've had trouble keeping up for the last couple of days.  I love the outfits for the visit to the AG store and the Jessie outfit and so many others.


----------



## Piper

If all our bottles, cans and dishes have their way, soon our homes will look like this!


----------



## Piper

3lilpirates said:


> Following the suggestions of the Disboutiquers I purchased the Simply Sweet pattern and princessified and minniefied it. Here's what I came up with. I think she looks like a princess in just a diaper, but it's fun to dress her up too.




Beautiful!  Oh yeah and the clothes are. too.


----------



## JenetixK

I have been reading this thread for a while and you all have inspired me to learn how to use the sewing machine that has been in its box for 2 years.  The things you have made are just amazing.  I would love to make some Disney outfits for my toddler!  I'm starting off with a dress that I hope is pretty simple - no Disney, just some pink material my mom had.  I've only sewed with a pattern once before and that was in 7th grade!  Wish me luck...


----------



## mphalens

3lilpirates said:


> Following the suggestions of the Disboutiquers I purchased the Simply Sweet pattern and princessified and minniefied it. Here's what I came up with. I think she looks like a princess in just a diaper, but it's fun to dress her up too.



How precious is SHE???  Fantastic job! (on the dresses and the baby  )



Sapper383 said:


> This is the Jessie inspired sun dress I made for my DD....I'm pleased with how it has turned out.....thanks for all your inspiration



Love Jessie dresses!  This is a really really cute one!


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

NiniMorris said:


> I have a Brother PE 770, which I bought in February 2010.  It has just over 4 million stitches on it.  (Of course, I was out of commission for almost 4 months after neck surgery.) so that was about 14 months worth.
> 
> Works out to about 286,000 stitches a month for me and about 467,000 a month for you.  I thought I had put a lot of stitches on!
> 
> 
> Nini



I have a 780D...how do you check stitch count?   I've googled it, but I still can't figure it out.  THANKS!!!

~Jennifer


----------



## NiniMorris

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> I have a 780D...how do you check stitch count?   I've googled it, but I still can't figure it out.  THANKS!!!
> 
> ~Jennifer



I'm not at the machine right now, so I might be getting it a bit wrong, but it should point you in the right direction.

You know the little sign that resembles a piece of paper?  Where you change the display to show the color thread or the number of stitches in a design or the time to stitch it out...press that when there is no design on the screen, and press the greater than/less than looking symbols to cycle through different screens.  Like stitch speed, what brand of thread colors to use, and a couple other things.  One of the options lists the number of stitches.  Your dealer is supposed to reset it so that you can see the number of stitches since it was serviced, but my dealer forgot to do that.  (he said he would if I brought it back within that week...but it is a 3 hour round trip, so I didn't bother with it!)

Hopefully that will get you to where you can find it.  If not, I'll check it in the morning and write down the steps.  

My machine and I are not speaking to each other today!  I mean seriously.  I worked for three hours on merging two designs and adding a name in Embird.  Then after I transferred it to the thumb drive, my machine won't recognize the file, even though all three computers can see it!

I decided it was time to turn off the lights and let it sulk alone for a while!


Nini


----------



## miprender

100AcrePrincess said:


> Not being caught up here has meant that I've been able to get some sewing done.  I've made myself a couple of things - that I don't have pics of.
> 
> Then ds has decided that naps at daycare aren't necessary, but that means that he goes to sleep as soon as he finished nursing when we get home & I never see him.  Since he naps a lot when we're home, I know he needs the sleep.  I thought having a monkey at daycare that was more like his sock monkey at home might help.  Big sister named it Bob.



 Glad to hear that he is napping a little bit more. 



DMGeurts said:


> Yes Andrea, a wig brush would do wonders for Ginger's hair.
> Everything is super cute!
> 
> D~



Where does one find a wig brush? I have been wetting the my regular brush when I comb their hair. Is this bad



MyDisneyTrio said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many stitches and how long have you guys had your embroidery machines? I embroider A LOT, and I just happened to check my stitch count last night and I am a 2.8 million! I've only had it since February  I am going to take it in to be serviced before I leave for vacation so that way it will be ready when I return  I have the Brother Quattro, and I love it! But, I expect my embroidery time will be greatly diminished after our trip because I will be beginning to homeschool DS4 (he will be 5 by then). Hopefully this machine will last me forever!



I can't even imagine. Nini tried helping me find my stitch count but I was never able to find it.



lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay no one told me just how demanding these AG dolls are.  I mean I knew Ginger was high maintenance but really I thought if I avoided the soda pop bottles I could just have fun making dresses. We have been home for 3 days and Kirsten has been begging for new clothes.  I told her I needed to shop for some fabric for an idea I have.  She seemed okay.  When I got home today though she had gotten the AG catalog out of the mail and gotten into my fabric stash and was making plans of her own.  What a diva!  Well I was able to calm her down a little because I had stopped by a yard sale (don't tell Kirsten) and they had some of the Target 18 inch doll stuff.  She got 5 pairs of shoes and a hat.  She loved them all.  She wanted to model them for you.  She especially liked the hat since someone went scissor crazy with her hair.  So here is how I found her and her modeling her new shoes and hat.



 Wow she is turning into a DIVA.



cogero said:


> Going to finish up the applique I started yesterday. I am working on the princess shirt to match the princess skirt. But started with the shirt. I love this set of appliques.



Can't wait to see the pics.



sheridee32 said:


>



Love the all the shirts. Great job and can't wait to see your friend posting them in action.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> * Because today I got a real surprise when I went to get something to eat...
> there was something odd going on in my kitchen!
> Just look who I found on the counter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is proof that while I am at work the house comes alive! they must have been coming in and searching my history.  that will teach me to leave the computer signed on!  Poor things thought they looked so nice in their paper towel creations...I told them not to expect me to make them any clothes!
> all I heard from them as I put them back in the cabinet was " who does she think she is..we are just as special as any bottle of  Ginger Ale!"
> So all day I have been  into the kitchen so they don't start that whining again!
> Thank you for listening...I knew i had to share here because anyone else would think i was cRaZy!!
> ~Beth~*







Sapper383 said:


> This is the Jessie inspired sun dress I made for my DD....I'm pleased with how it has turned out.....thanks for all your inspiration



That is so cute.



3lilpirates said:


> Following the suggestions of the Disboutiquers I purchased the Simply Sweet pattern and princessified and minniefied it. Here's what I came up with. I think she looks like a princess in just a diaper, but it's fun to dress her up too.



 Your baby is just too precious in those beautiful dresses you made her.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

NiniMorris said:


> I'm not at the machine right now, so I might be getting it a bit wrong, but it should point you in the right direction.
> 
> You know the little sign that resembles a piece of paper?  Where you change the display to show the color thread or the number of stitches in a design or the time to stitch it out...press that when there is no design on the screen, and press the greater than/less than looking symbols to cycle through different screens.  Like stitch speed, what brand of thread colors to use, and a couple other things.  One of the options lists the number of stitches.  Your dealer is supposed to reset it so that you can see the number of stitches since it was serviced, but my dealer forgot to do that.  (he said he would if I brought it back within that week...but it is a 3 hour round trip, so I didn't bother with it!)
> 
> Hopefully that will get you to where you can find it.  If not, I'll check it in the morning and write down the steps.
> 
> My machine and I are not speaking to each other today!  I mean seriously.  I worked for three hours on merging two designs and adding a name in Embird.  Then after I transferred it to the thumb drive, my machine won't recognize the file, even though all three computers can see it!
> 
> I decided it was time to turn off the lights and let it sulk alone for a while!
> 
> 
> Nini



Thanks soooo much!  I knew it was something fairly simple, but couldn't figure it out  


Hopefully you and your machine will be on speaking terms tomorrow...maybe you both needed a time-out!!


----------



## mkwj

3lilpirates said:


>


Just absolutely beautiful.



Piper said:


> If all our bottles, cans and dishes have their way, soon our homes will look like this!


----------



## ncmomof2

Here is number 7 and 8.  I am half way done  I Disneyfied the Miley pattern.






She wouldn't stop twirling!















I love the comic Mickey fabric.  I wish I had bought more!


----------



## clhemsath

miprender said:


> :Where does one find a wig brush? I have been wetting the my regular brush when I comb their hair. Is this bad



They told me at the hair salon when I took my girls to the AG store in Atlanta to make sure to use a metal brush if I wasn't using an AG brush.  Something about how the hair is actually plastic, that if you use a plastic brush, it breaks off the hair.

They also said to make sure to spray their hair with a water bottle, but cover the doll's eyes with a towel because they can rust.

I actually got the girls the American Girl Doll Hair Salon at Michaels. It came with a brush, spray bottle, hair clips, a hair book and hair DVD.  They have quite a few of the books and craft items and the week we went, everything was 40% off.  You could also use one of the coupons


----------



## Fruto76

3lilpirates said:


> Following the suggestions of the Disboutiquers I purchased the Simply Sweet pattern and princessified and minniefied it. Here's what I came up with. I think she looks like a princess in just a diaper, but it's fun to dress her up too.


Really, now. HOW.. CUTE.. IS.. SHE?  The dresses are darlin', too! 



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is number 7 and 8.  I am half way done  I Disneyfied the Miley pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wouldn't stop twirling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the comic Mickey fabric.  I wish I had bought more!


Awww. I love these dresses! 
 Fantastic job with the fabrics! 


I'm a bit bummed ladies. I finished up a BG tonight and started on my project runway doo da. I missed out last week thanks to an awful case of hives that didn't allow me to do much. So, I get my pattern all cut and rearin' to go- I haven't embroidered on my machine since she came back from the shop a week or 2 ago. I ordered Marathon's popular 50 set while she was away and guess what? She hates it. will not stitch out with it for nothing! I'm thinking I can get away with what I have to get my project done, but ugh...so bummed. All those pretty colors. phooey.  
Vent over.


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> What did D~ start???  I used to be happy drinking my Ensure, tackling the daily crossword puzzle, and watering my African violets.  Now I can't afford any of that.



Seriously - I didn't start anything - I promise.  I think the real problem here is that you all were missing something in your lives, and then I showed up with my dolls who loved to wear my creations - right?  





aboveH20 said:


> Hello, excuse me, but didn't you mean to preface that with, "No offense, Cheryl, but . . . "
> 
> You wouldn't want me to take it the wrong way and think you were implying that living with me would be a _bad_ thing now would you?



OK - OK...  I meant to say...  "No offense Cheryl".  



3lilpirates said:


> Following the suggestions of the Disboutiquers I purchased the Simply Sweet pattern and princessified and minniefied it. Here's what I came up with. I think she looks like a princess in just a diaper, but it's fun to dress her up too.



Your little princess is adorable and the dresses turned out amazing!  Great job!  



Piper said:


> If all our bottles, cans and dishes have their way, soon our homes will look like this!



    Looks a little like my sewing room....



JenetixK said:


> I have been reading this thread for a while and you all have inspired me to learn how to use the sewing machine that has been in its box for 2 years.  The things you have made are just amazing.  I would love to make some Disney outfits for my toddler!  I'm starting off with a dress that I hope is pretty simple - no Disney, just some pink material my mom had.  I've only sewed with a pattern once before and that was in 7th grade!  Wish me luck...



My only suggestion is to read your manual thoroughly... then read it again... then read it again with the machine in front of you.  Then practice, practice, practice - an old pillowcase works really well.  And the ladies here are awesome - there always seems to be someone around to answer questions.  



miprender said:


> Where does one find a wig brush? I have been wetting the my regular brush when I comb their hair. Is this bad



Before I start, let me offer this...    You can buy a wig brush at any beauty supply store...  It should specifically say "wig brush" on it.  Otherwise, you can order a wig brush directly from AG - I always recommend that when people buy a new doll, they buy a doll brush with it.

The oils in human hair damage the doll's wigs, so you must be very careful not to use a brush on their hair that has been used in human hair.  It's a slow process, but almost always starts with really dry dolly wigs, then they turn frizzy and are impossible to brush.

Here's what I recommend (but feel free to google it - there are lots of helpful websites out there) - Take a clean washcloth and tape it over the doll's eyes (you never want to get your doll's eyes wet - they will rust), and a plastic bag around her body.  Then take her to the sink with a bottle of shampoo (I use the kids Johnson and Johnson), and wash her hair thoroughly - twice if you want to be sure - then rinse it even more thoroughly until you are 110% positive you got all of the shampoo out.  Some people soak it in fabric softener (unscented) but I haven't had good results with it - so I don't recommend it - but you are welcome to try... if you want to google "downy dunk" and that should bring up tons of info on that process.  Then let her air dry (do not blow dry).  Once she is completely dry, then you can remove the washcloth.  That *should* take any human oils out of her hair.  Just remember that the scented shampoos will make their hair smell for a long time, if you don't like those kinds of scents, use unscented stuff.     If you have any questions, please feel free to PM ms.   



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is number 7 and 8.  I am half way done  I Disneyfied the Miley pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wouldn't stop twirling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the comic Mickey fabric.  I wish I had bought more!



Adorable - you make your dd the most wonderful dresses - I have loved them all!  

D~


----------



## lynnanddbyz

3lilpirates said:


> Following the suggestions of the Disboutiquers I purchased the Simply Sweet pattern and princessified and minniefied it. Here's what I came up with. I think she looks like a princess in just a diaper, but it's fun to dress her up too.



Awwww!!!  The baby princess is adorable.  The dresses are cute too.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

lynnanddbyz said:


> It is an epidemic.  These AG and GA dolls are getting the others to start a riot.  It will be like London again if we do not all start making clothes for all of our dolls and doll want to be's.  I am loving it.  I will have to make sure that Kirsten does not make it into the kitchen.  But she did make it to the mailbox today.  She is content now because we are working on our runway project and she likes playing in the fabrics and helping me design.


*I went to make pancakes this morning and couldn't help myself! i was giggling like a school girl the whole time i was getting the camera out,a day off work is not good for an idle { addled } sp* mind...*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

3lilpirates said:


> Following the suggestions of the Disboutiquers I purchased the Simply Sweet pattern and princessified and minniefied it. Here's what I came up with. I think she looks like a princess in just a diaper, but it's fun to dress her up too.


*she is a doll!!! love the outfits too! 
*


----------



## ncmomof2

3lilpirates said:


> Following the suggestions of the Disboutiquers I purchased the Simply Sweet pattern and princessified and minniefied it. Here's what I came up with. I think she looks like a princess in just a diaper, but it's fun to dress her up too.



Adorable!


----------



## tjmj9801

Joining!!    I have just a basic machine and very limited experinece but I'd love to make the girls clothes for our trips (and for home, too).


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

Hi Everyone - Long time no talk. Have read some but there are way too many pages to catch up. WTMTQ on the stuff I have seen.

Welcome back Linette! Love your stuff as always.

Haven't been sewing for a little bit. We have been car shopping, gettig my laptop repaired not once but twice(finally back now and had to redo SEU and the design I was working on when it froze -Rapunzel's Lanterns), clothes thinning and shopping, cheerleading practice, etc. A lot of new things for us this year. We did finally find our family car, um truck. We got a 2010 Yukon XL Denali. I love it. My girls love it. Now hopefully I can get back to digitizing and sewing. Have 2 customer orders and then need to get some of the girls stuff done for our trip in November. Might not be around here again for a little bit but hopefully because I am making progress with the digitized designs to finish Jocelyn's Tangled dress.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

OMG -- i had to google image "Rapunzel Flynn boat" to get the picture I need for the lanterns so I can digitize them --- the picture I put up on FB of the Rapunzel applique is on the first page! not that its famous or anything but I am a little shocked.


----------



## DMGeurts

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> OMG -- i had to google image "Rapunzel Flynn boat" to get the picture I need for the lanterns so I can digitize them --- the picture I put up on FB of the Rapunzel applique is on the first page! not that its famous or anything but I am a little shocked.



That's cool!    I googled something last week (don't even remember what it was) and one of my outfits came up...  it was awesome!

Ok - so I went to go vote - I didn't realize the polls closed so early, so I didn't get to vote.  Oh well, my vote wouldn't have changed the outcome.    That was a lot of fun - I can't wait to see what week 2 brings.  

On a side note, I am not sure if you all saw my post yesterday in one of the poll threads - I did email the Mods of this forum to see if they can change the limits on the polling options.  But I am not sure if I will hear back from them - I've never contacted the Mods on this board, so I don't know how it works.  But I thought I'd try.  

I finished up part of my Runway outfit last night...  I had to bow out of the family movie that DH and dd were watching - I felt really bad.  But I have a lot left to do and only a couple days to do it.

D~


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> OMG -- i had to google image "Rapunzel Flynn boat" to get the picture I need for the lanterns so I can digitize them --- the picture I put up on FB of the Rapunzel applique is on the first page! not that its famous or anything but I am a little shocked.



It's because you're awesome! .  I'm still interested in it if you ever get it ready for your shop...I have a 6x10 embroidery machine!


----------



## VBAndrea

3lilpirates said:


> Following the suggestions of the Disboutiquers I purchased the Simply Sweet pattern and princessified and minniefied it. Here's what I came up with. I think she looks like a princess in just a diaper, but it's fun to dress her up too.


Oh my but do you ever have a princess!  She is gorgeous!  And I think that is the prettiest princessified SS I have ever seen.  Love the beading on it!



JenetixK said:


> I have been reading this thread for a while and you all have inspired me to learn how to use the sewing machine that has been in its box for 2 years.  The things you have made are just amazing.  I would love to make some Disney outfits for my toddler!  I'm starting off with a dress that I hope is pretty simple - no Disney, just some pink material my mom had.  I've only sewed with a pattern once before and that was in 7th grade!  Wish me luck...


Welcome!  Hopefully you've learned that YCMT patterns are much easier to follow than commercial.  I just hate to see you start with commercial patterns and get discouraged.   I agree with D about reading your manual and practicing.  I would just start with the basics rather than going through all the stitches, but do whatever you are happiest with.



NiniMorris said:


> I'm not at the machine right now, so I might be getting it a bit wrong, but it should point you in the right direction.
> 
> You know the little sign that resembles a piece of paper?  Where you change the display to show the color thread or the number of stitches in a design or the time to stitch it out...press that when there is no design on the screen, and press the greater than/less than looking symbols to cycle through different screens.  Like stitch speed, what brand of thread colors to use, and a couple other things.  One of the options lists the number of stitches.  Your dealer is supposed to reset it so that you can see the number of stitches since it was serviced, but my dealer forgot to do that.  (he said he would if I brought it back within that week...but it is a 3 hour round trip, so I didn't bother with it!)
> 
> Hopefully that will get you to where you can find it.  If not, I'll check it in the morning and write down the steps.
> 
> My machine and I are not speaking to each other today!  I mean seriously.  I worked for three hours on merging two designs and adding a name in Embird.  Then after I transferred it to the thumb drive, my machine won't recognize the file, even though all three computers can see it!
> 
> I decided it was time to turn off the lights and let it sulk alone for a while!
> 
> 
> Nini


I had no idea you could check the number of stitches or time to to stitch out!  I just go by some of the files I have that list how many stitches are in the design -- embrid has great color change sheets and have it listed there and I think Planet Applique lists stitch counts for most designs too -- no clue my machine could do it as well!



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is number 7 and 8.  I am half way done  I Disneyfied the Miley pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wouldn't stop twirling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the comic Mickey fabric.  I wish I had bought more!


Adorable!  And yes, you should have bought more of that comic strip as most of us can't even find any!



Fruto76 said:


> I'm a bit bummed ladies. I finished up a BG tonight and started on my project runway doo da. I missed out last week thanks to an awful case of hives that didn't allow me to do much. So, I get my pattern all cut and rearin' to go- I haven't embroidered on my machine since she came back from the shop a week or 2 ago. I ordered Marathon's popular 50 set while she was away and guess what? She hates it. will not stitch out with it for nothing! I'm thinking I can get away with what I have to get my project done, but ugh...so bummed. All those pretty colors. phooey.
> Vent over.


First I'm sorry to hear about your hives.  I hope you were able to figure out what caused them to avoid them in the future.  And I'm so sad the Marathon and your machine aren't friends.  It's inexpensive thread which doesn't put a huge dent in the pocket book.  I hope Marathon will let you return it.



tjmj9801 said:


> Joining!!    I have just a basic machine and very limited experinece but I'd love to make the girls clothes for our trips (and for home, too).


Welcome!  Two years ago I was in your boat and now I'm making clothes that I never dreamed I'd be able to do.



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hi Everyone - Long time no talk. Have read some but there are way too many pages to catch up. WTMTQ on the stuff I have seen.
> 
> Haven't been sewing for a little bit. We have been car shopping, gettig my laptop repaired not once but twice(finally back now and had to redo SEU and the design I was working on when it froze -Rapunzel's Lanterns), clothes thinning and shopping, cheerleading practice, etc. A lot of new things for us this year. We did finally find our family car, um truck. We got a 2010 Yukon XL Denali. I love it. My girls love it. Now hopefully I can get back to digitizing and sewing. Have 2 customer orders and then need to get some of the girls stuff done for our trip in November. Might not be around here again for a little bit but hopefully because I am making progress with the digitized designs to finish Jocelyn's Tangled dress.


Congrats on the new car -- I have some friends who have a Denali and they love it.  I am looking forward to seeing the finished Rapunzel so I hope your computer cooperates now!



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> OMG -- i had to google image "Rapunzel Flynn boat" to get the picture I need for the lanterns so I can digitize them --- the picture I put up on FB of the Rapunzel applique is on the first page! not that its famous or anything but I am a little shocked.


Cool!  Before I made my first Insa I did a search for pics to get ideas and my dd showed up with a twirl skirt I had made her.  And I forgot what I searched for recently but one's of D's dresses showed up in the search.



DMGeurts said:


> That's cool!    I googled something last week (don't even remember what it was) and one of my outfits came up...  it was awesome!
> 
> Ok - so I went to go vote - I didn't realize the polls closed so early, so I didn't get to vote.  Oh well, my vote wouldn't have changed the outcome.    That was a lot of fun - I can't wait to see what week 2 brings.
> 
> On a side note, I am not sure if you all saw my post yesterday in one of the poll threads - I did email the Mods of this forum to see if they can change the limits on the polling options.  But I am not sure if I will hear back from them - I've never contacted the Mods on this board, so I don't know how it works.  But I thought I'd try.
> 
> I finished up part of my Runway outfit last night...  I had to bow out of the family movie that DH and dd were watching - I felt really bad.  But I have a lot left to do and only a couple days to do it.
> 
> D~


I just had one of your outfits show up on a google search too -- I don't even recall which outfit it was or what I was looking for.  I guess you are most famous!

I thought the polls weren't supposed to close until tonight   Maybe I read that wrong or maybe it didn't take the date right.  I think it was a good idea to see if we can get everything on one poll.  I know none of us double voted but I saw a poster that said people were able to vote on both which I think we all knew, but I see the polls got a lot of votes from unrecognizable names.  I question if you will hear back from an administrator though -- I think Teresa tried to get them to open up thread 25 so she could link everyone to 26 and they never responded (of course you can't go on one incident alone).  

My outfit still needs work and I have to work (at my real job!) this afternoon and have some plans for tomorrow.  This one has been slow for me because I didn't have a perfect plan to start with and then had fabric woes along the way.  It's coming together, but not what I had in my head to start with!  I loved the challenge for this week though -- I thought it was fun and I'm so anxious to see all the attractions that were selected and the interpretations of them.  There were so many possibilities!


----------



## VBAndrea

Sapper383 said:


> This is the Jessie inspired sun dress I made for my DD....I'm pleased with how it has turned out.....thanks for all your inspiration


I seem to have lost your quote so went back to get it .... 

The dress is awesome!  I love the sequined rope!


----------



## cogero

Fruto76 said:


> I'm a bit bummed ladies. I finished up a BG tonight and started on my project runway doo da. I missed out last week thanks to an awful case of hives that didn't allow me to do much. So, I get my pattern all cut and rearin' to go- I haven't embroidered on my machine since she came back from the shop a week or 2 ago. I ordered Marathon's popular 50 set while she was away and guess what? She hates it. will not stitch out with it for nothing! I'm thinking I can get away with what I have to get my project done, but ugh...so bummed. All those pretty colors. phooey.
> Vent over.



Ann my machine hates the Marathon Poly thread but loves the Rayon. I tried using Sulky and didn't have luck with it. Those machines can be rather finicky.



tjmj9801 said:


> Joining!!    I have just a basic machine and very limited experinece but I'd love to make the girls clothes for our trips (and for home, too).


 I agree with Andrea YCMT has the greatest patterns. Also make sure to check out the bookmarks there is a lot of knowledge there.


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> I'm not at the machine right now, so I might be getting it a bit wrong, but it should point you in the right direction.
> 
> You know the little sign that resembles a piece of paper?  Where you change the display to show the color thread or the number of stitches in a design or the time to stitch it out...press that when there is no design on the screen, and press the greater than/less than looking symbols to cycle through different screens.  Like stitch speed, what brand of thread colors to use, and a couple other things.  One of the options lists the number of stitches.  Your dealer is supposed to reset it so that you can see the number of stitches since it was serviced, but my dealer forgot to do that.  (he said he would if I brought it back within that week...but it is a 3 hour round trip, so I didn't bother with it!)
> 
> Hopefully that will get you to where you can find it.  If not, I'll check it in the morning and write down the steps.
> 
> My machine and I are not speaking to each other today!  I mean seriously.  I worked for three hours on merging two designs and adding a name in Embird.  Then after I transferred it to the thumb drive, my machine won't recognize the file, even though all three computers can see it!
> 
> I decided it was time to turn off the lights and let it sulk alone for a while!
> 
> 
> Nini


Your instructions were perfect!  My machine has 466,004 stitches and is 3 months old so that's about 155K per month -- I can't believe it's not higher as I have done a few fill designs for my kids.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

tjmj9801 said:


> Joining!!    I have just a basic machine and very limited experinece but I'd love to make the girls clothes for our trips (and for home, too).


*WELCOME! get redy to get addicted! I started sewing almost a year ago for my grandkids and have had so much fun! this is THE place to coem for help,inspiration and fun! I can't wiat to see what you create! I am your neighbor,I live near Helen! howdy neighbor...
~Beth~*


----------



## princesskayla

DMGeurts said:


> Ok - so I went to go vote - I didn't realize the polls closed so early, so I didn't get to vote.  Oh well, my vote wouldn't have changed the outcome.    That was a lot of fun - I can't wait to see what week 2 brings.
> 
> On a side note, I am not sure if you all saw my post yesterday in one of the poll threads - I did email the Mods of this forum to see if they can change the limits on the polling options.  But I am not sure if I will hear back from them - I've never contacted the Mods on this board, so I don't know how it works.  But I thought I'd try.
> 
> I finished up part of my Runway outfit last night...  I had to bow out of the family movie that DH and dd were watching - I felt really bad.  But I have a lot left to do and only a couple days to do it.
> 
> D~



Oops - I must have closed the polls too early. Sorry girls. I am not really the best at computer things but by week 8, I should have it figured out!! Maybe. I guess I can post the winner early then. Thank you for emailing the mods, I didn't think about that. Hopefully we can get an answer.


----------



## aboveH20

3lilpirates said:


> Following the suggestions of the Disboutiquers I purchased the Simply Sweet pattern and princessified and minniefied it. Here's what I came up with. I think she looks like a princess in just a diaper, but it's fun to dress her up too.



 I want one!



Piper said:


> If all our bottles, cans and dishes have their way, soon our homes will look like this!







JenetixK said:


> I have been reading this thread for a while and you all have inspired me to learn how to use the sewing machine that has been in its box for 2 years.  The things you have made are just amazing.  I would love to make some Disney outfits for my toddler!  I'm starting off with a dress that I hope is pretty simple - no Disney, just some pink material my mom had.  I've only sewed with a pattern once before and that was in 7th grade!  Wish me luck...







NiniMorris said:


> My machine and I are not speaking to each other today!  I mean seriously.  I worked for three hours on merging two designs and adding a name in Embird.  Then after I transferred it to the thumb drive, my machine won't recognize the file, even though all three computers can see it!
> 
> I decided it was time to turn off the lights and let it sulk alone for a while!
> 
> 
> Nini







ncmomof2 said:


> Here is number 7 and 8.  I am half way done  I Disneyfied the Miley pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the comic Mickey fabric.  I wish I had bought more!



Love it!



clhemsath said:


> They told me at the hair salon when I took my girls to the AG store in Atlanta to make sure to use a metal brush if I wasn't using an AG brush.  Something about how the hair is actually plastic, that if you use a plastic brush, it breaks off the hair.
> 
> They also said to make sure to spray their hair with a water bottle, but cover the doll's eyes with a towel because they can rust.
> 
> I actually got the girls the American Girl Doll Hair Salon at Michaels. It came with a brush, spray bottle, hair clips, a hair book and hair DVD.  They have quite a few of the books and craft items and the week we went, everything was 40% off.  You could also use one of the coupons



Holey moley!



Fruto76 said:


> I'm a bit bummed ladies. I finished up a BG tonight and started on my project runway doo da. I missed out last week thanks to an awful case of hives that didn't allow me to do much. So, I get my pattern all cut and rearin' to go- I haven't embroidered on my machine since she came back from the shop a week or 2 ago. I ordered Marathon's popular 50 set while she was away and guess what? She hates it. will not stitch out with it for nothing! I'm thinking I can get away with what I have to get my project done, but ugh...so bummed. All those pretty colors. phooey.
> Vent over.



Sorry to hear about the hives.  Machines can be SO frustrating when they're misbehaving (reminds me of computers).  Hope today is a better day.



DMGeurts said:


> Seriously - I didn't start anything - I promise.  I think the real problem here is that you all were missing something in your lives, and then I showed up with my dolls who loved to wear my creations - right?
> 
> D~



Interesting spin. 



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> OMG -- i had to google image "Rapunzel Flynn boat" to get the picture I need for the lanterns so I can digitize them --- the picture I put up on FB of the Rapunzel applique is on the first page! not that its famous or anything but I am a little shocked.



That happened to me when I was googling GKTW pillows.  Kinda wierd isn't it?



DMGeurts said:


> I finished up part of my Runway outfit last night...  I had to bow out of the family movie that DH and dd were watching - I felt really bad.  But I have a lot left to do and only a couple days to do it.
> 
> D~



Once again I'm spending too much time on mine.  I "finished" mine yesterday but it's soooo puckered I'll have to redo it.  I just don't seem to have a feel for correct stabilization -- plus I meant to change the needle and forgot.


----------



## Fruto76

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hi Everyone - Long time no talk. Have read some but there are way too many pages to catch up. WTMTQ on the stuff I have seen.
> 
> Welcome back Linette! Love your stuff as always.
> 
> Haven't been sewing for a little bit. We have been car shopping, gettig my laptop repaired not once but twice(finally back now and had to redo SEU and the design I was working on when it froze -Rapunzel's Lanterns), clothes thinning and shopping, cheerleading practice, etc. A lot of new things for us this year. We did finally find our family car, um truck. We got a 2010 Yukon XL Denali. I love it. My girls love it. Now hopefully I can get back to digitizing and sewing. Have 2 customer orders and then need to get some of the girls stuff done for our trip in November. Might not be around here again for a little bit but hopefully because I am making progress with the digitized designs to finish Jocelyn's Tangled dress.


Good to see you back. Congrats on the new car! I can't wait to see the finished Tangled dress. I too am hoping you decide to sell it! 



VBAndrea said:


> First I'm sorry to hear about your hives.  I hope you were able to figure out what caused them to avoid them in the future.  And I'm so sad the Marathon and your machine aren't friends.  It's inexpensive thread which doesn't put a huge dent in the pocket book.  I hope Marathon will let you return it.


Thanks, Andrea. Still not sure what caused the hives. The allergist isn't convinced it was an allergy. I'm not convinced she's a doctor.  It was gross. I was head to toe in hives for almost 5 days. On day 3,  I got a shot of steroids, epinepherin and benadryl and they went away, then they came back 2 days later. I think it was my sister visiting me, she has a cat and that was the only thing that I can think of that might have caused it.  Although I have been around her cat plenty before with no problems.  Maybe I should make an appt with Dr. Pepper. 
Anywho...I'm going to call Marathon and see what I can do. MAybe I can exchange it. 



cogero said:


> Ann my machine hates the Marathon Poly thread but loves the Rayon. I tried using Sulky and didn't have luck with it. Those machines can be rather finicky.



This gives me great hope! I bought Poly so maybe I can exchange it for Rayon and it will do better. Thanks for your input Chiara!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*My grandson Blaze wants to be a Greek God for halloween...he's thinking Zeus or Poseidon in battle gear...has anyone here done anything like this? have any helpful hits or pix!? His sister Elli wants to be a Goddess{ they are into percy Jackson & Clash of the Titans} any help for her would be great too,not sure if she has a certain Goddess in mind or just Elli Goddess of the Bugs! hehe ,she's 9 and she'd still ratehr be looking for bugs on the playground than hanging with the 'click' of older girls.
TIA for any help..the other dgk's are still thinking...i am steering Chloe toward Jessie!
  ~BETH~*


----------



## Blyssfull

100AcrePrincess said:


> Not being caught up here has meant that I've been able to get some sewing done.  I've made myself a couple of things - that I don't have pics of.
> 
> These were for a friend's baby shower.  The spines on the stegosaurus make crinkly noises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then ds has decided that naps at daycare aren't necessary, but that means that he goes to sleep as soon as he finished nursing when we get home & I never see him.  Since he naps a lot when we're home, I know he needs the sleep.  I thought having a monkey at daycare that was more like his sock monkey at home might help.  Big sister named it Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just so he got the idea...the monkey's sleeping too.



Super cute and creative!



h518may said:


> QUESTION:
> I have seen many posts about the Insa skirt. I love it and have looked for the pattern. The only problem is I can only find it in German.  I have a friend who speakes fluent German, but does not sew. I am afraid something will be lost in translation.
> :rotfl2



in this book http://www.amazon.com/Sewing-Clothe...r_1_20?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1313032172&sr=1-20  along with the feliz dress that is no longer being published outside the book.


Thank you everyone for the complements about the Bambi skirt ?Y here is another dress of did lately for a friends DD.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and a peasant top and pinofore





[/QUOTE]
Cute stuff!




angeque143 said:


> So I tried a new pattern...We have a family reunion this weekend and Eva and her cousins will be wearing these.....Not quite prefect...I know where the flaws are but you cant find them unless you are LOOKING for them So all in all I am proud!!



Aww, you did a good job Eva looks so cute. Hope you guys have a good time.



mandi224 said:


> Thank you for all the replies and help with my cutter. I wonder if the blade I bought was dull. I do have a self healing mat. I pushed a lot harder today and paid attention. There were still some areas that did not cut. It is still a lot better than sissors.
> 
> This is my first try at posting pics. I hope it works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had made this for the contest. I just completed it this afternoon.



So cute.



clhemsath said:


> They told me at the hair salon when I took my girls to the AG store in Atlanta to make sure to use a metal brush if I wasn't using an AG brush.  Something about how the hair is actually plastic, that if you use a plastic brush, it breaks off the hair.
> 
> They also said to make sure to spray their hair with a water bottle, but cover the doll's eyes with a towel because they can rust.
> 
> I actually got the girls the American Girl Doll Hair Salon at Michaels. It came with a brush, spray bottle, hair clips, a hair book and hair DVD.  They have quite a few of the books and craft items and the week we went, everything was 40% off.  You could also use one of the coupons



This is really neat. I might have to look into this for my daughter's upcoming birthday. Thanks for passing it along.



3lilpirates said:


> Following the suggestions of the Disboutiquers I purchased the Simply Sweet pattern and princessified and minniefied it. Here's what I came up with. I think she looks like a princess in just a diaper, but it's fun to dress her up too.


 OhMyWord, how precious!! It's cutie pictures like this that I'm so thankful I took away my ability to make the hormonal choice to have another baby. 



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is number 7 and 8.  I am half way done  I Disneyfied the Miley pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wouldn't stop twirling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the comic Mickey fabric.  I wish I had bought more!



Your daughters are beautiful and the dresses are always just as beautiful to match.

I couldn't find the original Jesse dress post but it is super cute too!


----------



## babynala

h518may said:


> Thank you everyone for the complements about the Bambi skirt ?Y here is another dress of did lately for a friends DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a peasant top and pinofore


These are both great but I really like the pinofore one.  



mommyof2princesses said:


> So, one of my walmarts is getting their fabric dept back this month. May have to check it out this week to see how it is going.  THe other one is not, but just got in some new creative cuts...check it out!


I WILL NOT GO TO WALMART, I WILL NOT GO TO WALMART.   I do not need any more fabric but I was thinking about going to JoAnn's today, is that bad?



100AcrePrincess said:


> Not being caught up here has meant that I've been able to get some sewing done.  I've made myself a couple of things - that I don't have pics of.
> 
> These were for a friend's baby shower.  The spines on the stegosaurus make crinkly noises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then ds has decided that naps at daycare aren't necessary, but that means that he goes to sleep as soon as he finished nursing when we get home & I never see him.  Since he naps a lot when we're home, I know he needs the sleep.  I thought having a monkey at daycare that was more like his sock monkey at home might help.  Big sister named it Bob.
> 
> And just so he got the idea...the monkey's sleeping too.


The dinosours are really cute, what  a good idea for a baby gift.  I love the sleeping monkey for your DS.  My daughter never wanted to sleep at naptime at daycare.  When she was 1 the kids moved up to a room where everyone took a nap at the same time so that really helped.  



lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay no one told me just how demanding these AG dolls are.  I mean I knew Ginger was high maintenance but really I thought if I avoided the soda pop bottles I could just have fun making dresses. We have been home for 3 days and Kirsten has been begging for new clothes.  I told her I needed to shop for some fabric for an idea I have.  She seemed okay.  When I got home today though she had gotten the AG catalog out of the mail and gotten into my fabric stash and was making plans of her own.  What a diva!  Well I was able to calm her down a little because I had stopped by a yard sale (don't tell Kirsten) and they had some of the Target 18 inch doll stuff.  She got 5 pairs of shoes and a hat.  She loved them all.  She wanted to model them for you.  She especially liked the hat since someone went scissor crazy with her hair.  So here is how I found her and her modeling her new shoes and hat.


Kirsten looks stylish in her new hat and shoes.  Every girl knows you can't have too many pairs of shoes.  



sheridee32 said:


> A few weeks ago someone posted a outfit for a swimming b-day party I had used the same fabric for my dgd for our beach trip but I just now got the pictures uploaded I have been in a slum since we got back from the beach I got sick the day after we got home but I did get somethings finished for a friends upcoming disney trip she is a fellow dis memeber so will post finished pictures and you might see them again when she comes back from her trip 1st  will be my beach outfit I loved the fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disney shirts


That beach dress is really cute.  All those t-shirts look GREAT.  How sweet to make them for your friend.  



Sapper383 said:


> This is the Jessie inspired sun dress I made for my DD....I'm pleased with how it has turned out.....thanks for all your inspiration


Yeahhhh Yaaaawwww, love it.



3lilpirates said:


> Following the suggestions of the Disboutiquers I purchased the Simply Sweet pattern and princessified and minniefied it. Here's what I came up with. I think she looks like a princess in just a diaper, but it's fun to dress her up too.


Ohhhh, what a beautiful little baby.  I love the little dresses.  So sweet.  



Piper said:


> If all our bottles, cans and dishes have their way, soon our homes will look like this!






ncmomof2 said:


> Here is number 7 and 8.  I am half way done  I Disneyfied the Miley pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wouldn't stop twirling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the comic Mickey fabric.  I wish I had bought more!


These look great.  I love how you incorporated the comic strip Mickey fabric into the dresses.  



Fruto76 said:


> I'm a bit bummed ladies. I finished up a BG tonight and started on my project runway doo da. I missed out last week thanks to an awful case of hives that didn't allow me to do much. So, I get my pattern all cut and rearin' to go- I haven't embroidered on my machine since she came back from the shop a week or 2 ago. I ordered Marathon's popular 50 set while she was away and guess what? She hates it. will not stitch out with it for nothing! I'm thinking I can get away with what I have to get my project done, but ugh...so bummed. All those pretty colors. phooey.
> Vent over.


Bummmer.  I hope you can get the thread to cooperate for you.


----------



## love to stitch

3lilpirates said:


> Following the suggestions of the Disboutiquers I purchased the Simply Sweet pattern and princessified and minniefied it. Here's what I came up with. I think she looks like a princess in just a diaper, but it's fun to dress her up too.



Your little princess is precious and the outfits are adorable.




ncmomof2 said:


> Here is number 7 and 8.  I am half way done  I Disneyfied the Miley pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wouldn't stop twirling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the comic Mickey fabric.  I wish I had bought more!



Those are adorable outfits.


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> I want one!


What?!  Are Gigi and Ale not good enough for you?  I guess with the twins having been adopted and out of state it does make things hard for you.



Fruto76 said:


> Thanks, Andrea. Still not sure what caused the hives. The allergist isn't convinced it was an allergy. I'm not convinced she's a doctor.  It was gross. I was head to toe in hives for almost 5 days. On day 3,  I got a shot of steroids, epinepherin and benadryl and they went away, then they came back 2 days later. I think it was my sister visiting me, she has a cat and that was the only thing that I can think of that might have caused it.  Although I have been around her cat plenty before with no problems.  Maybe I should make an appt with Dr. Pepper.
> Anywho...I'm going to call Marathon and see what I can do. MAybe I can exchange it.


Dr. Pepper might help you out, but I still am advising everyone to stay away from Mr. Pibb.  Allergies are definitely the most common cause for hives and if you don't get future recurrences chances are it was an allergic reaction.  If they keep coming back you may need to get checked for an autoimmune disorder.  I'm just hoping it was an allergic response and they stay away for good.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *My grandson Blaze wants to be a Greek God for halloween...he's thinking Zeus or Poseidon in battle gear...has anyone here done anything like this? have any helpful hits or pix!? His sister Elli wants to be a Goddess{ they are into percy Jackson & Clash of the Titans} any help for her would be great too,not sure if she has a certain Goddess in mind or just Elli Goddess of the Bugs! hehe ,she's 9 and she'd still ratehr be looking for bugs on the playground than hanging with the 'click' of older girls.
> TIA for any help..the other dgk's are still thinking...i am steering Chloe toward Jessie!
> ~BETH~*


I would just do a google image search to get ideas.  At least they already know what they want to be.  I always end up scrambling last minute b/c my kids can't decide.  My ds is not big on costumes so it really has to be something he likes.  All he likes are sharks and trains and he's done both (trains a couple of times).  I also like to coordinate the kids so when he was a shark dd was a dolphin, but that doesn't always work out.



babynala said:


> I WILL NOT GO TO WALMART, I WILL NOT GO TO WALMART.   I do not need any more fabric but I was thinking about going to JoAnn's today, is that bad?


I see nothing wrong with going to Joann's.  And if should need to have to stop at Walmart on the way home from Joann's to pick up milk, I see nothing wrong with that either.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

love to stitch said:


> The dinosaurs and monkey are very cute.



Thanks



miprender said:


> Glad to hear that he is napping a little bit more.



Thanks.  It does make the evening a little easier.



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is number 7 and 8.  I am half way done  I Disneyfied the Miley pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wouldn't stop twirling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the comic Mickey fabric.  I wish I had bought more!



So cute!  And she obviously loves it.  In my experience, it they won't stop twirling it's a good sign.  



Blyssfull said:


> Super cute and creative!



Thanks.  I really enjoy making stuffed toys & since we have enough to start a toy store, I have to give them as gifts whenever I can.



babynala said:


> The dinosours are really cute, what  a good idea for a baby gift.  I love the sleeping monkey for your DS.  My daughter never wanted to sleep at naptime at daycare.  When she was 1 the kids moved up to a room where everyone took a nap at the same time so that really helped.



He won't move up until he's 18 months.  I'm hoping as he gets older he'll be able to tune things out better.  The older babies have lunch & then they turn off the lights & have nap time so that may help too.  The little ones just nap whenever.

I know I missed a couple of things - like the adorable baby girl in the princess & Minnie dresses.  Great job!


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> What?!  Are Gigi and Ale not good enough for you?  I guess with the twins having been adopted and out of state it does make things hard for you.



It's the out of state thing.

My machine has 833,640 stitches, not doubt from having to redo everything at least twice.  I just did Runway Two for the second time and it still puckers more than I would like -- and I remembered to put in a new needle.  I keep telling myself either I should go back to by GKTW pillowcases and skip runway or remember that runway is FUN.

Let's see, which little guy is most approrpriate?

 <----  he works

 <---- and a little of him

 <---- some of this guy

 <---- okay, I need some of him, too

 <---- and some of him for good luck


----------



## ncmomof2

Thanks for all the sweet comments!  I just realized that I counted wrong, I need to make 18 dresses so I am not half way done  Ten more to go!!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

There have been sooo many gorgeous things on this board!!  I really am in awe of you all!  And the kiddos are ADORABLE!!  It makes seeing the clothes that much more enjoyable!!

Our disney trip is fast approaching!! I cannot wait!  I have been trying to keep it underwraps from the kids but it has been REALLY HARD!!  I have been working on outfits for my DD5 for the last couple of months.  she had requested a mulan inspired dress.  have searched through the boards and etsy, but am coming up with few ideas.  Does anyone have any ideas or past projects they worked on that was Mulan inspired?   Would you mind sharing and/or posting a pic?  Thanks soo much for all your help!!


----------



## Granna4679

froggy33 said:


> *Question:*
> Does anyone know where to find the fabric with all the little flags from all the countries?  I've seen it on etsy, just wondering if it could be found in store.
> 
> Hopefully you know what I'm trying to describe!  Thanks!
> 
> Jessica



I have seen it only on Etsy....hope you can find it elsewhere.



3lilpirates said:


> Following the suggestions of the Disboutiquers I purchased the Simply Sweet pattern and princessified and minniefied it. Here's what I came up with. I think she looks like a princess in just a diaper, but it's fun to dress her up too.



Your DD is b-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l!!  Love the princess and minnie dress.  AND....I absolutely love that blanket she is laying on.  Did someone make that for you??  



Piper said:


> If all our bottles, cans and dishes have their way, soon our homes will look like this!


  My DDs keep telling me..."mom, you don't have to embroider every piece of clothing that you make!"



JenetixK said:


> I have been reading this thread for a while and you all have inspired me to learn how to use the sewing machine that has been in its box for 2 years.  The things you have made are just amazing.  I would love to make some Disney outfits for my toddler!  I'm starting off with a dress that I hope is pretty simple - no Disney, just some pink material my mom had.  I've only sewed with a pattern once before and that was in 7th grade!  Wish me luck...



Welcome!!  Can't wait to see what you create.  



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is number 7 and 8.  I am half way done  I Disneyfied the Miley pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wouldn't stop twirling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the comic Mickey fabric.  I wish I had bought more!



What a cute way to use the comic strip fabric.  I am hoarding mine...I guess I should really make something with it.  



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> OMG -- i had to google image "Rapunzel Flynn boat" to get the picture I need for the lanterns so I can digitize them --- the picture I put up on FB of the Rapunzel applique is on the first page! not that its famous or anything but I am a little shocked.



Wow...you and Dorine are both famous!!  I am happy to say "I knew you when..."


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I'm so excited!!!  Tomorrow I have a day planned at MK per my 6 yo DD request...she's been wanting a mommy day and her big sisters are both busy.  She asked for a trip to BBB, and I got lucky and caught an appointment a 8:40.  We'll miss rope drop, which she also wanted to see, but being able to walk down an almost empty Main St will be worth it.  I don't think she wants to wear any customs because it's so hot, but she has a new Tink outfit with a sparkly purple skirt she wants to wear.


----------



## froggy33

mphalens said:


> Mary Jo's has it!  And I'm 99% sure they have it on their website to order online. . . probably doesn't help you much, but I did just see it again yesterday.



Thanks...but I don't think we're going to get over to NC any time soon - would love to though, never been!  I tried looking on there site for just a bit..but didn't have any luck. Need to try again!



3lilpirates said:


> Following the suggestions of the Disboutiquers I purchased the Simply Sweet pattern and princessified and minniefied it. Here's what I came up with. I think she looks like a princess in just a diaper, but it's fun to dress her up too.



So stinkin' cute!!!  I'm due in January and we may be going in May, so if I have a girl I've got some great ideas!



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is number 7 and 8.  I am half way done  I Disneyfied the Miley pattern.



Those are both ADORABLE!



OhStuffandFluff said:


> There have been sooo many gorgeous things on this board!!  I really am in awe of you all!  And the kiddos are ADORABLE!!  It makes seeing the clothes that much more enjoyable!!
> 
> Our disney trip is fast approaching!! I cannot wait!  I have been trying to keep it underwraps from the kids but it has been REALLY HARD!!  I have been working on outfits for my DD5 for the last couple of months.  she had requested a mulan inspired dress.  have searched through the boards and etsy, but am coming up with few ideas.  Does anyone have any ideas or past projects they worked on that was Mulan inspired?   Would you mind sharing and/or posting a pic?  Thanks soo much for all your help!!



I haven't done one yet...but I've had this in the back of my mind.  If you wanted to go actual costumey, then I think you could use this:  http://modkidboutique.com/Kyoko.html

It could be done as a long top or a dress.  I think with Mulans colors it would work great.  It's not too difficult a pattern. I've made it once and I know others on here have as well.

Jessica


----------



## mkwj

Okay I have tried searching, but can not find it.  Does anyone remember where the rapunzel dress was using the simply sweet pattern?


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

I haven't done one yet...but I've had this in the back of my mind.  If you wanted to go actual costumey, then I think you could use this:  http://modkidboutique.com/Kyoko.html

It could be done as a long top or a dress.  I think with Mulans colors it would work great.  It's not too difficult a pattern. I've made it once and I know others on here have as well.

Jessica[/QUOTE]

This is an adorable pattern!!  Thanks so much for sharing!! I will definitely keep this one in mind!!


----------



## kdzbear

As always I am so jealous of everyone's talent. I made four dresses last week. Two were for my girls with a matching one for my youngest daughter's doll. They refuse to put them on and pose for photos.

However, I can post of photo of a friend's daughter with her permission of the dress I made her to wear to meet Snoopy at a local amusement park.


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> I just had one of your outfits show up on a google search too -- I don't even recall which outfit it was or what I was looking for.  I guess you are most famous!



Cool - 



aboveH20 said:


> <----  he works
> 
> <---- and a little of him
> 
> <---- some of this guy
> 
> <---- okay, I need some of him, too
> 
> <---- and some of him for good luck



    I added a couple more for good measure.  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm so excited!!!  Tomorrow I have a day planned at MK per my 6 yo DD request...she's been wanting a mommy day and her big sisters are both busy.  She asked for a trip to BBB, and I got lucky and caught an appointment a 8:40.  We'll miss rope drop, which she also wanted to see, but being able to walk down an almost empty Main St will be worth it.  I don't think she wants to wear any customs because it's so hot, but she has a new Tink outfit with a sparkly purple skirt she wants to wear.



Sounds awesome...  Have a great time - please post lots of pics when you get home.  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

kdzbear said:


> As always I am so jealous of everyone's talent. I made four dresses last week. Two were for my girls with a matching one for my youngest daughter's doll. They refuse to put them on and pose for photos.
> 
> However, I can post of photo of a friend's daughter with her permission of the dress I made her to wear to meet Snoopy at a local amusement park.



Super cute!    I love the red dot accent.

D~


----------



## Disneymom1218

ncmomof2 said:


> Thanks for all the sweet comments!  I just realized that I counted wrong, I need to make 18 dresses so I am not half way done  Ten more to go!!



your work you do with your DD's dresses. I think I have said this before and I wills ay it again. Your daughters are just too cute. I did not think it was possible for them to get any cuter but they have. I can not wait to see what the next 5 (10 total) dresses look like.


----------



## mphalens

froggy33 said:


> Thanks...but I don't think we're going to get over to NC any time soon - would love to though, never been!  I tried looking on there site for just a bit..but didn't have any luck. Need to try again!
> 
> 
> Jessica




How much do you need?  I just went through all my fabric and I know I don't have enough for what I need it for - I also just scoured Timeless Treasures website and couldn't find it (I checked the selvage to see who made it) . . . I'm thinking I might run over there and pick some up - so if you wanted me to get you some I could ship it . . .


----------



## froggy33

mphalens said:


> How much do you need?  I just went through all my fabric and I know I don't have enough for what I need it for - I also just scoured Timeless Treasures website and couldn't find it (I checked the selvage to see who made it) . . . I'm thinking I might run over there and pick some up - so if you wanted me to get you some I could ship it . . .


Ooooh that would rock!  I'm really just using it for trim, but to be safe maybe 2 yards??  This way has to be cheaper than on etsy right!!??  I do have a paypal account, so we could do it that way if you'd like.  I do check PMs.

Let me know if you do indeed make the trip.  I don't need it tomorrow or anything! : )

Jessica


----------



## mphalens

froggy33 said:


> Ooooh that would rock!  I'm really just using it for trim, but to be safe maybe 2 yards??  This way has to be cheaper than on etsy right!!??  I do have a paypal account, so we could do it that way if you'd like.  I do check PMs.
> 
> Let me know if you do indeed make the trip.  I don't need it tomorrow or anything! : )
> 
> Jessica



It's $6.99 a yard. . . I'll pick you up 2 yards - just pm me your address


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> I added a couple more for good measure.
> 
> D~



Hooray, I'm getting sympathy.


----------



## ericalynn1979

mkwj said:


> Okay I have tried searching, but can not find it.  Does anyone remember where the rapunzel dress was using the simply sweet pattern?


I made one, I think it's in the previous thread.  Here she is wearing it:





Here it is hanging





If you have any questions about how I did it, let me know.  The darker purple is sparkly fabric from the Joann's quilting section.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

I am getting so frustrated.  I was so upset that I did not get to do last week's Runway.  I had big plans for this week.  I knew exactly what I am going to do.  I even had an embroidered design I digitized I am going to use. 

My computer will not save the designs to the disk so my machine can read it.  How can I get the design sewn and the item finished if I can not get the design to save so the embroidery machine can read it.
I am sorry I just had to vent.  Kirsten and I had such big plans.  Now she has been crying for hours and will not stopped and I had to take a break or I might explode.  I knew you guys would understand.  I had such high hopes.  Kirsten's first project too and now this


----------



## ivey_family

3lilpirates said:


> Following the suggestions of the Disboutiquers I purchased the Simply Sweet pattern and princessified and minniefied it. Here's what I came up with. I think she looks like a princess in just a diaper, but it's fun to dress her up too.



Oh, is she cute!  and so are the dresses!  My 8mo dd is sitting with me while I'm reading.  When I scrolled through your photos, she broke into a big grin and tried to 'talk' to your daughter.    Something tells me I shouldn't regularly allow her to read this thread with me.  

My mom is FINALLY bringing me her embroidery machine today (from TN)!  I'm very excited to make some major progress on our clothes.  But, I'm more excited because the reason she's coming right now is to visit my new niece who was born this morning.    That's better than a sewing machine any day.

Regards,
C.


----------



## HeatherSue

mandi224 said:


> I wish I had made this for the contest. I just completed it this afternoon.


That is adorable!  Your daughter is so pretty!



aboveH20 said:


>


These turned out great!  I need to go on a cruise so I can make some of these myself. 



angeque143 said:


>


She is such a little cutie!  I love the watermelon fabric accented with the green.  Very nice!



100AcrePrincess said:


> So many cute things in the last 150 or so pages (yes, that includes the end of the last thread too).  I hate that I'm just not able to keep up anymore.  The Project Runway stuff is amazing.  I hope I'll be able to compete in at least one week, but I don't get much sewing time during the week anymore & I currently have a rather looong list of things I need to be making.  I'm so glad to see HeatherSue & Linette posting again.  I've missed seeing your posts, girls.  I don't always get to post, but I'm usually reading along & admiring, laughing, & hugging along with everyone.


Hello my dear!    I've missed everyone so much!  I finally have more time now that I don't actually have to send out orders.  So, I can chit-chat a bit now!  



h518may said:


>


These are both great!  What a cute little girl, too!



100AcrePrincess said:


>


Those dinosaurs are so cute!  The sock monkey was well done.  But, I couldn't bring myself to post a picture.  You know how I feel about sock monkeys. Although, yours looks much less evil since it has it's bloody red mouth closed!  



MyDisneyTrio said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many stitches and how long have you guys had your embroidery machines? I embroider A LOT, and I just happened to check my stitch count last night and I am a 2.8 million! I've only had it since February  I am going to take it in to be serviced before I leave for vacation so that way it will be ready when I return  I have the Brother Quattro, and I love it! But, I expect my embroidery time will be greatly diminished after our trip because I will be beginning to homeschool DS4 (he will be 5 by then). Hopefully this machine will last me forever!


I have no idea how many stitches my Viking has on it.  I wish I knew how to check!



lynnanddbyz said:


> a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Leopard print and toile, huh?  I'm not so sure about her taste...you might not want to let her pick out the fabric herself...



DMGeurts said:


> These shirts turned out great Cheryl - I think that Heather's cruise ship is one of my all time favorite Embroidery designs... it just looks so amazing.  Someday - if I ever own an embroidery machine - it will be one of my first purchases.


Thank you so much!  If only you knew the story behind that design...



sheridee32 said:


>


I wish I could see the shirts better!  It looks like you did some fabulous appliques!  The dress is adorable!  Please tell me the car wasn't moving. 



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> [/COLOR][/FONT][/B]


I hope you didn't stifle their creativity by criticizing their first attempts at couture!  



Sapper383 said:


>


  This is fabulous!



3lilpirates said:


>


Awwwww!!!!  She is so precious!  I love her little dresses, too.  Especially the blue dress.  SO pretty!



Piper said:


>






JenetixK said:


> I have been reading this thread for a while and you all have inspired me to learn how to use the sewing machine that has been in its box for 2 years.  The things you have made are just amazing.  I would love to make some Disney outfits for my toddler!  I'm starting off with a dress that I hope is pretty simple - no Disney, just some pink material my mom had.  I've only sewed with a pattern once before and that was in 7th grade!  Wish me luck...


Yay!!  What pattern are you using?  I haven't used a store bought pattern in years.  I always stick with YCMT- mostly CarlaC!



ncmomof2 said:


>


I LOVE this!  Is the Miley pattern on YCMT?  It's so cute!



Fruto76 said:


> R
> 
> 
> I'm a bit bummed ladies. I finished up a BG tonight and started on my project runway doo da. I missed out last week thanks to an awful case of hives that didn't allow me to do much. So, I get my pattern all cut and rearin' to go- I haven't embroidered on my machine since she came back from the shop a week or 2 ago. I ordered Marathon's popular 50 set while she was away and guess what? She hates it. will not stitch out with it for nothing! I'm thinking I can get away with what I have to get my project done, but ugh...so bummed. All those pretty colors. phooey.
> Vent over.


Did you happen to change the type of bobbin thread you're using at the same time?  Just curious.  My machine is very picky about bobbin thread.  But, like someone else suggested, I would try exchanging it for the other type of fabric (I can never remember if I use the polyester or rayon, but I know it's the more expensive one).  



tjmj9801 said:


> Joining!!  I have just a basic machine and very limited experinece but I'd love to make the girls clothes for our trips (and for home, too).


!  I can't wait to see what you create!



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> OMG -- i had to google image "Rapunzel Flynn boat" to get the picture I need for the lanterns so I can digitize them --- the picture I put up on FB of the Rapunzel applique is on the first page! not that its famous or anything but I am a little shocked.


How cool is that!?  I searched for it and I saw your applique- WOW!  What a beautiful design!! 



NiniMorris said:


> =
> My machine and I are not speaking to each other today!  I mean seriously.  I worked for three hours on merging two designs and adding a name in Embird.  Then after I transferred it to the thumb drive, my machine won't recognize the file, even though all three computers can see it!


You know, I could always help you with things like that!  Have you tried renaming the files so your machine will recognize them?  That will do the trick sometimes.  



Granna4679 said:


> My DDs keep telling me..."mom, you don't have to embroider every piece of clothing that you make!"


Tessa was so excited to have a plain t-shirt in her closet.  I guess she's trying to tell me the same thing!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm so excited!!!  Tomorrow I have a day planned at MK per my 6 yo DD request...she's been wanting a mommy day and her big sisters are both busy.  She asked for a trip to BBB, and I got lucky and caught an appointment a 8:40.  We'll miss rope drop, which she also wanted to see, but being able to walk down an almost empty Main St will be worth it.  I don't think she wants to wear any customs because it's so hot, but she has a new Tink outfit with a sparkly purple skirt she wants to wear.


Oh, what fun!! I hope you have a GREAT day!



kdzbear said:


>


So sweet! Is she going to Cedar Point, by any chance?  



ericalynn1979 said:


> I made one, I think it's in the previous thread.  Here she is wearing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I don't think I saw this before.  I love it!


----------



## ivey_family

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is number 7 and 8.  I am half way done  I Disneyfied the Miley pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the comic Mickey fabric.  I wish I had bought more!



Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!  The dresses AND the girls!  I am SO inspired by all of your work!

Regards,
C.


----------



## HeatherSue

lynnanddbyz said:


> I am getting so frustrated.  I was so upset that I did not get to do last week's Runway.  I had big plans for this week.  I knew exactly what I am going to do.  I even had an embroidered design I digitized I am going to use.
> 
> My computer will not save the designs to the disk so my machine can read it.  How can I get the design sewn and the item finished if I can not get the design to save so the embroidery machine can read it.
> I am sorry I just had to vent.  Kirsten and I had such big plans.  Now she has been crying for hours and will not stopped and I had to take a break or I might explode.  I knew you guys would understand.  I had such high hopes.  Kirsten's first project too and now this


That really stinks!  What kind of problem are you having when you try to save it?  



ivey_family said:


> Oh, is she cute!  and so are the dresses!  My 8mo dd is sitting with me while I'm reading.  When I scrolled through your photos, she broke into a big grin and tried to 'talk' to your daughter.    Something tells me I shouldn't regularly allow her to read this thread with me.
> 
> My mom is FINALLY bringing me her embroidery machine today (from TN)!  I'm very excited to make some major progress on our clothes.  But, I'm more excited because the reason she's coming right now is to visit my new niece who was born this morning.    That's better than a sewing machine any day.
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Aww!  Congratulations on your new niece!  Being an aunt is one of my favorite things.


----------



## Colleen27

ellenbenny said:


> I have the Brother Duetta 4500D.  It is a combo machine that goes up to a 7x12 hoop size. It does have the built in Disney designs, but i would not recommend buying a machine based on that.  Like I said I have only ever used that one design.  For a strictly embroidery machine with a 5x7 hoop everyone here seems to recommend the PE770 like you have mentioned.
> 
> I bought mine used on ebay.



We've already settled on the PE770, and in fact I think my mom is ordering it from Overstock this week because they've got it for $630 with triple rewards points. Hopefully I'll be able to find a good Pluto design either from Brother or one of our wonderful digitizers. 



VBAndrea said:


> How about just a bag week?  I do not have the rosetta and don't really want to buy it.  I'm not a big fan of ruffles on my bags.



Same here. I actually don't carry a purse so I'd much prefer a generic "bag" theme because that would give me a little more freedom to work something I'd actually put to use. 



3lilpirates said:


> Following the suggestions of the Disboutiquers I purchased the Simply Sweet pattern and princessified and minniefied it. Here's what I came up with. I think she looks like a princess in just a diaper, but it's fun to dress her up too.



She is adorable, and that is one of the prettiest princessified simply sweets I've ever seen. Love the fabric and the little sparkly trim. 



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is number 7 and 8.  I am half way done  I Disneyfied the Miley pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the comic Mickey fabric.  I wish I had bought more!



That pattern is just too cute, and great use of the comic Mickey!



I finally finished DD9's Girl Scout outfit to wear to camp tomorrow. It took a little improvisation because all they had of the badge fabric was 2/3 yard but I figured it out. The pants used to be a vintage 1960s GS leader's skirt I found in my grandmother's fabric stash (missing a button... talk about a long-overdue mending project! ), and I used the part I cut off to make the bodice of the top. 






Now, off to start this week's Runway project...


----------



## ncmomof2

HeatherSue - the miley pattern is in fairytales, frocks and lollipops.  Someone posted a dress a few months ago and I purchased it right away.  It is a european e-file by Tuci Designs.


----------



## babynala

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm so excited!!!  Tomorrow I have a day planned at MK per my 6 yo DD request...she's been wanting a mommy day and her big sisters are both busy.  She asked for a trip to BBB, and I got lucky and caught an appointment a 8:40.  We'll miss rope drop, which she also wanted to see, but being able to walk down an almost empty Main St will be worth it.  I don't think she wants to wear any customs because it's so hot, but she has a new Tink outfit with a sparkly purple skirt she wants to wear.


 That sounds like fun.  What a great mommy / daughter day.  



kdzbear said:


> As always I am so jealous of everyone's talent. I made four dresses last week. Two were for my girls with a matching one for my youngest daughter's doll. They refuse to put them on and pose for photos.
> 
> However, I can post of photo of a friend's daughter with her permission of the dress I made her to wear to meet Snoopy at a local amusement park.


Pesky daughters!  I love the snoopy dress, cute.  



lynnanddbyz said:


> I am getting so frustrated.  I was so upset that I did not get to do last week's Runway.  I had big plans for this week.  I knew exactly what I am going to do.  I even had an embroidered design I digitized I am going to use.
> 
> My computer will not save the designs to the disk so my machine can read it.  How can I get the design sewn and the item finished if I can not get the design to save so the embroidery machine can read it.


How frustrating.  Hope you get it figured out soon.  



ivey_family said:


> Oh, is she cute!  and so are the dresses!  My 8mo dd is sitting with me while I'm reading.  When I scrolled through your photos, she broke into a big grin and tried to 'talk' to your daughter.    Something tells me I shouldn't regularly allow her to read this thread with me.
> 
> My mom is FINALLY bringing me her embroidery machine today (from TN)!  I'm very excited to make some major progress on our clothes.  But, I'm more excited because the reason she's coming right now is to visit my new niece who was born this morning.    That's better than a sewing machine any day.
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Congrats on the new baby niece.  How cute that your DD was trying to play with the picture of the baby.  I bet she is happy to have a new baby cousin.  



Colleen27 said:


> I finally finished DD9's Girl Scout outfit to wear to camp tomorrow. It took a little improvisation because all they had of the badge fabric was 2/3 yard but I figured it out. The pants used to be a vintage 1960s GS leader's skirt I found in my grandmother's fabric stash (missing a button... talk about a long-overdue mending project! ), and I used the part I cut off to make the bodice of the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, off to start this week's Runway project...


Love it!  That leader skirt makes me feel better about all my mending piled up in the corner of my room.


----------



## dianemom2

Colleen27 said:


> I finally finished DD9's Girl Scout outfit to wear to camp tomorrow. It took a little improvisation because all they had of the badge fabric was 2/3 yard but I figured it out. The pants used to be a vintage 1960s GS leader's skirt I found in my grandmother's fabric stash (missing a button... talk about a long-overdue mending project! ), and I used the part I cut off to make the bodice of the top.



I love how this turned out!  It was very clever how you used an old GS leader skirt to make this too.  Now the outfit has some history.

So here is what I have been working on this week.  I went through my fabric stash last week and thought up a few projects to use some of the fabrics that I've had for a while now.  Even the t-shirts are from my stash.  The only new thing I had to buy for these projects was the applique designs. I bought the Thanksgiving and Halloween designs and then I got the chalkboard alphabet for free!  Sorry that there are so many pictures.  I've done a lot of sewing this week.
























Sorry that this one looks strange.  I didn't wait for the shirt to dry after I washed off my placement markings.


----------



## SallyfromDE

3lilpirates said:


> Following the suggestions of the Disboutiquers I purchased the Simply Sweet pattern and princessified and minniefied it. Here's what I came up with. I think she looks like a princess in just a diaper, but it's fun to dress her up too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



The baby is perfect, the dresses are beautiful. I have a little crown I cut off one of Krista headbands when she was a baby. If you want to sew it on a HB, email me and I can send it to you. 




JenetixK said:


> I have been reading this thread for a while and you all have inspired me to learn how to use the sewing machine that has been in its box for 2 years.  The things you have made are just amazing.  I would love to make some Disney outfits for my toddler!  I'm starting off with a dress that I hope is pretty simple - no Disney, just some pink material my mom had.  I've only sewed with a pattern once before and that was in 7th grade!  Wish me luck...





tjmj9801 said:


> Joining!!    I have just a basic machine and very limited experinece but I'd love to make the girls clothes for our trips (and for home, too).





OhStuffandFluff said:


> There have been sooo many gorgeous things on this board!!  I really am in awe of you all!  And the kiddos are ADORABLE!!  It makes seeing the clothes that much more enjoyable!!
> 
> Our disney trip is fast approaching!! I cannot wait!  I have been trying to keep it underwraps from the kids but it has been REALLY HARD!!  I have been working on outfits for my DD5 for the last couple of months.  she had requested a mulan inspired dress.  have searched through the boards and etsy, but am coming up with few ideas.  Does anyone have any ideas or past projects they worked on that was Mulan inspired?   Would you mind sharing and/or posting a pic?  Thanks soo much for all your help!!



Well, I am waiting to see what you all have come up with!


----------



## cogero

Colleen27 said:


> I finally finished DD9's Girl Scout outfit to wear to camp tomorrow. It took a little improvisation because all they had of the badge fabric was 2/3 yard but I figured it out. The pants used to be a vintage 1960s GS leader's skirt I found in my grandmother's fabric stash (missing a button... talk about a long-overdue mending project! ), and I used the part I cut off to make the bodice of the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, off to start this week's Runway project...



Ilove this WOW.



dianemom2 said:


> I love how this turned out!  It was very clever how you used an old GS leader skirt to make this too.  Now the outfit has some history.
> 
> So here is what I have been working on this week.  I went through my fabric stash last week and thought up a few projects to use some of the fabrics that I've had for a while now.  Even the t-shirts are from my stash.  The only new thing I had to buy for these projects was the applique designs. I bought the Thanksgiving and Halloween designs and then I got the chalkboard alphabet for free!  Sorry that there are so many pictures.  I've done a lot of sewing this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that this one looks strange.  I didn't wait for the shirt to dry after I washed off my placement markings.



I love these. Awesome job.

I should be stitching out princesses but I am playing on the computer instead. Only 3.5 to go


----------



## sheridee32

HeatherSue said:


> That is adorable!  Your daughter is so pretty!
> 
> 
> These turned out great!  I need to go on a cruise so I can make some of these myself.
> 
> 
> She is such a little cutie!  I love the watermelon fabric accented with the green.  Very nice!
> 
> 
> Hello my dear!    I've missed everyone so much!  I finally have more time now that I don't actually have to send out orders.  So, I can chit-chat a bit now!
> 
> 
> These are both great!  What a cute little girl, too!
> 
> 
> Those dinosaurs are so cute!  The sock monkey was well done.  But, I couldn't bring myself to post a picture.  You know how I feel about sock monkeys. Although, yours looks much less evil since it has it's bloody red mouth closed!
> 
> 
> I have no idea how many stitches my Viking has on it.  I wish I knew how to check!
> 
> 
> Leopard print and toile, huh?  I'm not so sure about her taste...you might not want to let her pick out the fabric herself...
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!  If only you knew the story behind that design...
> 
> 
> I wish I could see the shirts better!  It looks like you did some fabulous appliques!  The dress is adorable!  Please tell me the car wasn't moving.
> 
> 
> I hope you didn't stifle their creativity by criticizing their first attempts at couture!
> 
> 
> This is fabulous!
> 
> 
> Awwwww!!!!  She is so precious!  I love her little dresses, too.  Especially the blue dress.  SO pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!  What pattern are you using?  I haven't used a store bought pattern in years.  I always stick with YCMT- mostly CarlaC!
> 
> 
> I LOVE this!  Is the Miley pattern on YCMT?  It's so cute!
> 
> 
> Did you happen to change the type of bobbin thread you're using at the same time?  Just curious.  My machine is very picky about bobbin thread.  But, like someone else suggested, I would try exchanging it for the other type of fabric (I can never remember if I use the polyester or rayon, but I know it's the more expensive one).
> 
> 
> !  I can't wait to see what you create!
> 
> 
> How cool is that!?  I searched for it and I saw your applique- WOW!  What a beautiful design!!
> 
> 
> You know, I could always help you with things like that!  Have you tried renaming the files so your machine will recognize them?  That will do the trick sometimes.
> 
> 
> Tessa was so excited to have a plain t-shirt in her closet.  I guess she's trying to tell me the same thing!
> 
> 
> Oh, what fun!! I hope you have a GREAT day!
> 
> 
> So sweet! Is she going to Cedar Point, by any chance?
> 
> 
> I don't think I saw this before.  I love it!



No the car wasnt moving we were sitting on the ferry you can see the pictures of the shirts on facebook i have you as a friend


----------



## clhemsath

Hi Everyone 

I need some help with a pattern.  Don't you just hate it when you have something in your head and you can't get it out??  I have most of CarlaC patterns and I am looking for something like the simply sweet, but with a smoother transition from bodice to skirt, and a fuller skirt.  Any one have any suggestions on how I can do this??  I am making a Villans dress for the cruise next year and I want some room to do some big appliques.

Thank you for any help


----------



## Sapper383

This is a new pattern for me, but I found it quite easy....I did make a mistake with the waistband, I ended up with the kids heads cut off....oh dear, lesson learnt


----------



## NiniMorris

lynnanddbyz said:


> I am getting so frustrated.  I was so upset that I did not get to do last week's Runway.  I had big plans for this week.  I knew exactly what I am going to do.  I even had an embroidered design I digitized I am going to use.
> 
> My computer will not save the designs to the disk so my machine can read it.  How can I get the design sewn and the item finished if I can not get the design to save so the embroidery machine can read it.
> I am sorry I just had to vent.  Kirsten and I had such big plans.  Now she has been crying for hours and will not stopped and I had to take a break or I might explode.  I knew you guys would understand.  I had such high hopes.  Kirsten's first project too and now this




I had a problem similar to that that lasted for 3 days!  I finally had someone suggest to turn off the computer and reboot... (where is the smilie smacking his head?) 

Well, it worked.... my machine, computer and Embird are all nicely talking to each other!


Nini


----------



## jessica52877

I've skipped a few pages but do you think it is possible to announce next weeks runway project that way there is kind of two weeks to work on them from here on out. I have read about a bag but not sure the official rules were ever given for it. I know one week just isn't jiving well for me and I had so much fun doing this in the past. Just a thought.


----------



## hivemama

Attempting to come out of lurkdom  Ya'll are hard to keep up with! The talent of this group is amazing, and you have all inspired me! I have had a horrible time trying to get my pics to upload, but finally was able to post them on facebook, so here's a couple of the projects dd6 and I have been working on this summer

















The owl dress she made all by herself! I'm so proud of her! She worked really hard. I've struggled to find anything to hold her attention. She's my kid who can't stand still and doesn't seem to have a lot of interests, so I was so excited to see her take to this the way she did! The only part I helped with was the gathering. She has become pretty confident on her machine!
The back shot on the Feliz isn't great since she was being goofy, but hopefully you get the idea. Now I'm making her a Belle dress for our trip in November! Hoping to finish it tonight or tomorrow!

Janna


----------



## hivemama

mrslvega said:


> Im working on a Rapunzel sundress but still stuck about the colors.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only hand basted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the skirt i was thinking of hand embroidering some flowers ....but that will be so much work



So, do you share your secrets? I am making DD6 a Belle dress right now, and am playing around with the best way to make the skirt poof out, and yours are GORGEOUS! Do you just so a layer of tulle underneath?


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

I recently finished a rapunzel dress for my daughter.  It was a rough go, but she seems to like it!  So I guess that is all that matters 


http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232fp53996>nu=5;;3>54;>259>WSNRCG=343272;3;934:nu0mrj
THis is the dress with the vest.

http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232fp539;9>nu=5;;3>54;>259>WSNRCG=343273976234:nu0mrj
And without the vest.


----------



## aboveH20

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm so excited!!!  Tomorrow I have a day planned at MK per my 6 yo DD request...she's been wanting a mommy day and her big sisters are both busy.  She asked for a trip to BBB, and I got lucky and caught an appointment a 8:40.  We'll miss rope drop, which she also wanted to see, but being able to walk down an almost empty Main St will be worth it.  I don't think she wants to wear any customs because it's so hot, but she has a new Tink outfit with a sparkly purple skirt she wants to wear.



That sounds like fun.  I would love an impromptu (no matter how many letters I keep adding it still doesn't look right ) trip, and if I thought my mother wouldn't need me while I was gone I'd love to wake up some day and decide to just go!



kdzbear said:


> As always I am so jealous of everyone's talent. I made four dresses last week. Two were for my girls with a matching one for my youngest daughter's doll. They refuse to put them on and pose for photos.
> 
> However, I can post of photo of a friend's daughter with her permission of the dress I made her to wear to meet Snoopy at a local amusement park.



So cute.  We don't get to see Snoopy much on this thread -- although I often see him at Joann's.



ericalynn1979 said:


> I made one, I think it's in the previous thread.  Here she is wearing it:



Beautiful.



lynnanddbyz said:


> My computer will not save the designs to the disk so my machine can read it.  How can I get the design sewn and the item finished if I can not get the design to save so the embroidery machine can read it.
> I am sorry I just had to vent.  Kirsten and I had such big plans.  Now she has been crying for hours and will not stopped and I had to take a break or I might explode.  I knew you guys would understand.  I had such high hopes.  Kirsten's first project too and now this



What?  Kristen nekked?  That got my attention!  

Hope you can get it figured out.



ivey_family said:


> My mom is FINALLY bringing me her embroidery machine today (from TN)!  I'm very excited to make some major progress on our clothes.  But, I'm more excited because the reason she's coming right now is to visit my new niece who was born this morning.    That's better than a sewing machine any day.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Hooray for a niece.

Hooray for the embroidery machine, too.



HeatherSue said:


> These turned out great!  I need to go on a cruise so I can make some of these myself.



I just heard on the evening news that someone in MN won the megamillions jackpot for $220 million.  I'm hoping it's D~ and that when they ask her how she's going to spend it the first thing she'll say is, "taking all my disboutique buddies on a Disney sewing cruise."  We could have seminars and classes and speakers and get lots of free stuff.

 I should probably go pack. 



Colleen27 said:


> I finally finished DD9's Girl Scout outfit to wear to camp tomorrow. It took a little improvisation because all they had of the badge fabric was 2/3 yard but I figured it out. The pants used to be a vintage 1960s GS leader's skirt I found in my grandmother's fabric stash (missing a button... talk about a long-overdue mending project! ), and I used the part I cut off to make the bodice of the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, off to start this week's Runway project...



The outfit is sooo cool.  Great job.



dianemom2 said:


> So here is what I have been working on this week.  I went through my fabric stash last week and thought up a few projects to use some of the fabrics that I've had for a while now.  Even the t-shirts are from my stash.  The only new thing I had to buy for these projects was the applique designs. I bought the Thanksgiving and Halloween designs and then I got the chalkboard alphabet for free!  Sorry that there are so many pictures.  I've done a lot of sewing this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that this one looks strange.  I didn't wait for the shirt to dry after I washed off my placement markings.



Everything looks great.  I really love the chalkboard outfit.

I'm surprised people are still posting new outfits and not waiting to see if they fit in one of the upcomimng Runway categories.  That's the main reason I'm holidng off, in case one week it's bridal fashion for GA dolls. 



Sapper383 said:


> This is a new pattern for me, but I found it quite easy....I did make a mistake with the waistband, I ended up with the kids heads cut off....oh dear, lesson learnt



Don't you hate stuff like that?


----------



## VBAndrea

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm so excited!!!  Tomorrow I have a day planned at MK per my 6 yo DD request...she's been wanting a mommy day and her big sisters are both busy.  She asked for a trip to BBB, and I got lucky and caught an appointment a 8:40.  We'll miss rope drop, which she also wanted to see, but being able to walk down an almost empty Main St will be worth it.  I don't think she wants to wear any customs because it's so hot, but she has a new Tink outfit with a sparkly purple skirt she wants to wear.


Have a blast!  I'm so jealous of you FL gals!



kdzbear said:


> As always I am so jealous of everyone's talent. I made four dresses last week. Two were for my girls with a matching one for my youngest daughter's doll. They refuse to put them on and pose for photos.
> 
> However, I can post of photo of a friend's daughter with her permission of the dress I made her to wear to meet Snoopy at a local amusement park.


That is adorable -- your friend's dd is a cutie!  Don't you hate it when your kids won't model.  SOme days my dd loves to and others she refuses.  I had to pay her one time.


ericalynn1979 said:


> I made one, I think it's in the previous thread.  Here she is wearing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any questions about how I did it, let me know.  The darker purple is sparkly fabric from the Joann's quilting section.


I know I commented on your dress when you made it, but my dd is sitting here now and said that dress looks really cute on that girl.   And then she added that the girl,herself, is just really cute  



lynnanddbyz said:


> I am getting so frustrated.  I was so upset that I did not get to do last week's Runway.  I had big plans for this week.  I knew exactly what I am going to do.  I even had an embroidered design I digitized I am going to use.
> My computer will not save the designs to the disk so my machine can read it.  How can I get the design sewn and the item finished if I can not get the design to save so the embroidery machine can read it.
> I am sorry I just had to vent.  Kirsten and I had such big plans.  Now she has been crying for hours and will not stopped and I had to take a break or I might explode.  I knew you guys would understand.  I had such high hopes.  Kirsten's first project too and now this


Tell Kirsten to calm down and that everything will be OK.  Is there another design she'd be willing to use?  A different creation perhaps?  Tell her mine didn't turn out like I pictured it either and maybe that will make her feel better (then again, I'm not done with mine so once I finish it may look better than anticipated).
Hmmm, I had to take a bunch of your smilies in order to post.  Between you and Cheryl you'd think the Disboards would up the # of images allowed.



Colleen27 said:


> I finally finished DD9's Girl Scout outfit to wear to camp tomorrow. It took a little improvisation because all they had of the badge fabric was 2/3 yard but I figured it out. The pants used to be a vintage 1960s GS leader's skirt I found in my grandmother's fabric stash (missing a button... talk about a long-overdue mending project! ), and I used the part I cut off to make the bodice of the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, off to start this week's Runway project...


that looks great and I love that your GM's skirt was incorporated into the outfit!  How special is that!



dianemom2 said:


> I
> So here is what I have been working on this week.  I went through my fabric stash last week and thought up a few projects to use some of the fabrics that I've had for a while now.  Even the t-shirts are from my stash.  The only new thing I had to buy for these projects was the applique designs. I bought the Thanksgiving and Halloween designs and then I got the chalkboard alphabet for free!  Sorry that there are so many pictures.  I've done a lot of sewing this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that this one looks strange.  I didn't wait for the shirt to dry after I washed off my placement markings.


I love everything!  The BTS is amazing and I like seeing the chalkboard alphabet done.  I was just going to redo dd's BTS dress with a generic initial, but now I may look into that -- I'm sure I need other designs from PA as well!
I ADORE the halloween patchwork twirl!  It's AWESOME!!!!! 


Sapper383 said:


> This is a new pattern for me, but I found it quite easy....I did make a mistake with the waistband, I ended up with the kids heads cut off....oh dear, lesson learnt


Cute, cute , cute!   Too bad about the waistband -- but chances are no one will notice when the dress is being worn.



hivemama said:


> Attempting to come out of lurkdom  Ya'll are hard to keep up with! The talent of this group is amazing, and you have all inspired me! I have had a horrible time trying to get my pics to upload, but finally was able to post them on facebook, so here's a couple of the projects dd6 and I have been working on this summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....263368037008666.76104.100000064159257&type=1
> 
> The owl dress she made all by herself! I'm so proud of her! She worked really hard. I've struggled to find anything to hold her attention. She's my kid who can't stand still and doesn't seem to have a lot of interests, so I was so excited to see her take to this the way she did! The only part I helped with was the gathering. She has become pretty confident on her machine!
> The back shot on the Feliz isn't great since she was being goofy, but hopefully you get the idea. Now I'm making her a Belle dress for our trip in November! Hoping to finish it tonight or tomorrow!
> 
> Janna


Nothing is showing up for me and the FB link is being uncooperative


----------



## VBAndrea

OhStuffandFluff said:


> I recently finished a rapunzel dress for my daughter.  It was a rough go, but she seems to like it!  So I guess that is all that matters
> 
> 
> http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232fp53996>nu=5;;3>54;>259>WSNRCG=343272;3;934:nu0mrj
> THis is the dress with the vest.
> 
> http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232fp539;9>nu=5;;3>54;>259>WSNRCG=343273976234:nu0mrj
> And without the vest.


That is beautiful!   I'd be so scared to work with fabric like that.



aboveH20 said:


> I just heard on the evening news that someone in MN won the megamillions jackpot for $220 million.  I'm hoping it's D~ and that when they ask her how she's going to spend it the first thing she'll say is, "taking all my disboutique buddies on a Disney sewing cruise."  We could have seminars and classes and speakers and get lots of free stuff.
> 
> I should probably go pack.


Pack??????  Nonsense!  D will be buying all of us new wardrobes for the trip 

I hear she's also picking up the bar tab 

When do we leave


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> Pack??????  Nonsense!  D will be buying all of us new wardrobes for the trip



Silly me, of course she'd insist on that!


----------



## hivemama

VBAndrea said:


> Nothing is showing up for me and the FB link is being uncooperative



Fixed it. They are showing up for me now. Hopefully you can see them.


----------



## miprender

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is number 7 and 8.  I am half way done  I Disneyfied the Miley pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the comic Mickey fabric.  I wish I had bought more!



Those are just amazing. I am still hording my Mickey Comic fabric too



clhemsath said:


> They told me at the hair salon when I took my girls to the AG store in Atlanta to make sure to use a metal brush if I wasn't using an AG brush.  Something about how the hair is actually plastic, that if you use a plastic brush, it breaks off the hair.
> 
> They also said to make sure to spray their hair with a water bottle, but cover the doll's eyes with a towel because they can rust.
> 
> I actually got the girls the American Girl Doll Hair Salon at Michaels. It came with a brush, spray bottle, hair clips, a hair book and hair DVD.  They have quite a few of the books and craft items and the week we went, everything was 40% off.  You could also use one of the coupons



I think I might have to get this for DD's dolls. Thanks for posting this!



Fruto76 said:


> I'm a bit bummed ladies. I finished up a BG tonight and started on my project runway doo da. I missed out last week thanks to an awful case of hives that didn't allow me to do much. So, I get my pattern all cut and rearin' to go- I haven't embroidered on my machine since she came back from the shop a week or 2 ago. I ordered Marathon's popular 50 set while she was away and guess what? She hates it. will not stitch out with it for nothing! I'm thinking I can get away with what I have to get my project done, but ugh...so bummed. All those pretty colors. phooey.
> Vent over.



That is too bad. I have never ordered from Marathon but on my PE770 I have been splurging on the Florani thread. I just love how it embroiders.



DMGeurts said:


> Before I start, let me offer this...    You can buy a wig brush at any beauty supply store...  It should specifically say "wig brush" on it.  Otherwise, you can order a wig brush directly from AG - I always recommend that when people buy a new doll, they buy a doll brush with it.
> 
> The oils in human hair damage the doll's wigs, so you must be very careful not to use a brush on their hair that has been used in human hair.  It's a slow process, but almost always starts with really dry dolly wigs, then they turn frizzy and are impossible to brush.
> 
> Here's what I recommend (but feel free to google it - there are lots of helpful websites out there) - Take a clean washcloth and tape it over the doll's eyes (you never want to get your doll's eyes wet - they will rust), and a plastic bag around her body.  Then take her to the sink with a bottle of shampoo (I use the kids Johnson and Johnson), and wash her hair thoroughly - twice if you want to be sure - then rinse it even more thoroughly until you are 110% positive you got all of the shampoo out.  Some people soak it in fabric softener (unscented) but I haven't had good results with it - so I don't recommend it - but you are welcome to try... if you want to google "downy dunk" and that should bring up tons of info on that process.  Then let her air dry (do not blow dry).  Once she is completely dry, then you can remove the washcloth.  That *should* take any human oils out of her hair.  Just remember that the scented shampoos will make their hair smell for a long time, if you don't like those kinds of scents, use unscented stuff.     If you have any questions, please feel free to PM ms.
> 
> D~



 thankfully I haven't brushed Kanani's hair yet. I think tomorrow I might be swing by Michaels with my 40% coupon.



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> OMG -- i had to google image "Rapunzel Flynn boat" to get the picture I need for the lanterns so I can digitize them --- the picture I put up on FB of the Rapunzel applique is on the first page! not that its famous or anything but I am a little shocked.



Your famous



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm so excited!!!  Tomorrow I have a day planned at MK per my 6 yo DD request...she's been wanting a mommy day and her big sisters are both busy.  She asked for a trip to BBB, and I got lucky and caught an appointment a 8:40.  We'll miss rope drop, which she also wanted to see, but being able to walk down an almost empty Main St will be worth it.  I don't think she wants to wear any customs because it's so hot, but she has a new Tink outfit with a sparkly purple skirt she wants to wear.



Have fun. I am having such a bad case of the Disney blues so I will have to live through you for one day.



kdzbear said:


> However, I can post of photo of a friend's daughter with her permission of the dress I made her to wear to meet Snoopy at a local amusement park.



Such a cute Snoopy dress.



Colleen27 said:


> We've already settled on the PE770, and in fact I think my mom is ordering it from Overstock this week because they've got it for $630 with triple rewards points. Hopefully I'll be able to find a good Pluto design either from Brother or one of our wonderful digitizers.
> 
> 
> I finally finished DD9's Girl Scout outfit to wear to camp tomorrow. It took a little improvisation because all they had of the badge fabric was 2/3 yard but I figured it out. The pants used to be a vintage 1960s GS leader's skirt I found in my grandmother's fabric stash (missing a button... talk about a long-overdue mending project! ), and I used the part I cut off to make the bodice of the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, off to start this week's Runway project...



You can get the same Disney designs from the preloaded machines at Ibroidery.com 

That is the cutest girl scout outfit I have ever seen.



dianemom2 said:


> So here is what I have been working on this week.  I went through my fabric stash last week and thought up a few projects to use some of the fabrics that I've had for a while now.  Even the t-shirts are from my stash.  The only new thing I had to buy for these projects was the applique designs. I bought the Thanksgiving and Halloween designs and then I got the chalkboard alphabet for free!  Sorry that there are so many pictures.  I've done a lot of sewing this week.



Everything looks amazing. I love the Chalkboard applique.



Sapper383 said:


> This is a new pattern for me, but I found it quite easy....I did make a mistake with the waistband, I ended up with the kids heads cut off....oh dear, lesson learnt



I love the CrissCross dress. 



hivemama said:


> Attempting to come out of lurkdom  Ya'll are hard to keep up with! The talent of this group is amazing, and you have all inspired me! I have had a horrible time trying to get my pics to upload, but finally was able to post them on facebook, so here's a couple of the projects dd6 and I have been working on this summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janna



WOW you have been busy and you DD did an awesome job on the dress. 



OhStuffandFluff said:


> I recently finished a rapunzel dress for my daughter.  It was a rough go, but she seems to like it!  So I guess that is all that matters
> 
> 
> http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232fp53996>nu=5;;3>54;>259>WSNRCG=343272;3;934:nu0mrj
> THis is the dress with the vest.



Great job on the dress.



aboveH20 said:


> I just heard on the evening news that someone in MN won the megamillions jackpot for $220 million.  I'm hoping it's D~ and that when they ask her how she's going to spend it the first thing she'll say is, "taking all my disboutique buddies on a Disney sewing cruise."  We could have seminars and classes and speakers and get lots of free stuff.



No one in RI ever wins .... but if it is D that would be great. That is so sweet that she would do that for us.


----------



## 2cutekidz

It's been a long time since I've posted!  I'll never catch up, so I'm jumping right in!  We're planning a January trip, and I'm already dreaming up all the customs!!  Dare I say it...this might be the last trip where DD wears full customs 

Here's my latest set...


----------



## miprender

2cutekidz said:


> It's been a long time since I've posted!  I'll never catch up, so I'm jumping right in!  We're planning a January trip, and I'm already dreaming up all the customs!!  Dare I say it...this might be the last trip where DD wears full customs
> 
> Here's my latest set...



OMG those are just too cute. What pattern is that or did you create your own?


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

HeatherSue said:


> Hello my dear!    I've missed everyone so much!  I finally have more time now that I don't actually have to send out orders.  So, I can chit-chat a bit now!
> 
> Those dinosaurs are so cute!  The sock monkey was well done.  But, I couldn't bring myself to post a picture.  You know how I feel about sock monkeys. Although, yours looks much less evil since it has it's bloody red mouth closed!



I understand about not having time.  3 kids & a full-time job means I don't have much time for anything except keeping our heads above the dishes & laundry these days.

Thanks!  But, I would like to point out that Bob is NOT a sock monkey!  He's just a cute sleeping monkey.  We do have a copuple or 4 sock monkeys in this house though.  



dianemom2 said:


> Sorry that this one looks strange.  I didn't wait for the shirt to dry after I washed off my placement markings.



Love them!  I'm in the middle of back to school stuff & Halloween too.



hivemama said:


>



Very cute!  I'm really impressed that she made that one all by herself.



2cutekidz said:


>



Sooo cute!  I love it!

I know I missed some.  My computer doesn't always show me the pics & I don't realized I've missed them until I see some else talking about them.  The GS out fit was really cute & so was the Epcot-y outfit - even if the kids heads did get cut off.


----------



## DMGeurts

lynnanddbyz said:


> I am getting so frustrated.  I was so upset that I did not get to do last week's Runway.  I had big plans for this week.  I knew exactly what I am going to do.  I even had an embroidered design I digitized I am going to use.
> My computer will not save the designs to the disk so my machine can read it.  How can I get the design sewn and the item finished if I can not get the design to save so the embroidery machine can read it.
> I am sorry I just had to vent.  Kirsten and I had such big plans.  Now she has been crying for hours and will not stopped and I had to take a break or I might explode.  I knew you guys would understand.  I had such high hopes.  Kirsten's first project too and now this



I am just offering...    I know nothing about digitizing - so I can't help you with that.  Sorry.  I hope you are able to figure it out.



Colleen27 said:


> Now, off to start this week's Runway project...



I love how this turned out!



dianemom2 said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that this one looks strange.  I didn't wait for the shirt to dry after I washed off my placement markings.



I just love these - one of my favorite holidays is Halloween - and I just love seeing everyone's fall and halloween items!



Sapper383 said:


>



I just have to say that I love how this turned out  - even though the heads are cut off - I think it's a great dress (and honestly, I didn't notice it until you pointed it out).  



hivemama said:


> Attempting to come out of lurkdom Ya'll are hard to keep up with! The talent of this group is amazing, and you have all inspired me! I have had a horrible time trying to get my pics to upload, but finally was able to post them on facebook, so here's a couple of the projects dd6 and I have been working on this summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janna



Wow - all of these outfits are great.  Tell your dd that she did an AMAZING job on the owl dress...  I also have a dd that loves to sew, and it took us a long time to find a hobby that she really enjoyed.  I love the fact that I can share that time with her.



2cutekidz said:


> It's been a long time since I've posted!  I'll never catch up, so I'm jumping right in!  We're planning a January trip, and I'm already dreaming up all the customs!!  Dare I say it...this might be the last trip where DD wears full customs
> 
> Here's my latest set...



This is so amazing - and I love your dd's poses.  I've always admired your outfits - you do some increadible work (I read back through previous threads when I first joined in)...  I can't wait to see the rest of your outfits for your trip. 





aboveH20 said:


> I just heard on the evening news that someone in MN won the megamillions jackpot for $220 million.  I'm hoping it's D~ and that when they ask her how she's going to spend it the first thing she'll say is, "taking all my disboutique buddies on a Disney sewing cruise."  We could have seminars and classes and speakers and get lots of free stuff.
> 
> I should probably go pack.





VBAndrea said:


> Pack??????  Nonsense!  D will be buying all of us new wardrobes for the trip
> 
> I hear she's also picking up the bar tab
> 
> When do we leave





aboveH20 said:


> Silly me, of course she'd insist on that!



I WON!!!!! 

Can you believe it????

In all seriousness - I am way too CHEAP to spend $1 on a lottery ticket.  ROFL.  

But - if by some chance I ever win the lottery (because I don't buy ticket) - I swear to take each and everyone one of you on a Disney cruise, all expenses paid... and I will even pay to have your machines shipped and we can do a whole sewing week - or maybe even two - if I am feeling generous (which I almost always am) I'll even splurge on an AG doll (or GA, if you prefer) for each of you, so you have someone to sew for.   

D~


----------



## disneywatcher

Quick question for those of you who make autograph quilts after your back from your trips.  What do you use to get the autograph on the fabric?  Do you use fabric markers or is there another technique I'm not aware of?


----------



## dianemom2

2cutekidz said:


> It's been a long time since I've posted!  I'll never catch up, so I'm jumping right in!  We're planning a January trip, and I'm already dreaming up all the customs!!  Dare I say it...this might be the last trip where DD wears full customs
> 
> Here's my latest set...


That's so cute!  



hivemama said:


> Attempting to come out of lurkdom  Ya'll are hard to keep up with! The talent of this group is amazing, and you have all inspired me! I have had a horrible time trying to get my pics to upload, but finally was able to post them on facebook, so here's a couple of the projects dd6 and I have been working on this summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The owl dress she made all by herself! I'm so proud of her! She worked really hard. I've struggled to find anything to hold her attention. She's my kid who can't stand still and doesn't seem to have a lot of interests, so I was so excited to see her take to this the way she did! The only part I helped with was the gathering. She has become pretty confident on her machine!
> The back shot on the Feliz isn't great since she was being goofy, but hopefully you get the idea. Now I'm making her a Belle dress for our trip in November! Hoping to finish it tonight or tomorrow!
> 
> Janna


I am very impressed that your daughter made the owl dress all by herself!  She is young to sew so well!


I didn't think about not posting pictures of what I have made.  I guess anything I sew in the next week or two, I will have to keep secret! That way I can use them for Project Runway.  LOL!


----------



## CastleCreations

Hi Everyone!! I was wondering if anyone knows the name of the pattern with the long twisty hoodie. It's like a long sleeve tee with a hood. Please send me a message if you know. Thanks..


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Colleen27 said:


> We've already settled on the PE770, and in fact I think my mom is ordering it from Overstock this week because they've got it for $630 with triple rewards points. Hopefully I'll be able to find a good Pluto design either from Brother or one of our wonderful digitizers.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. I actually don't carry a purse so I'd much prefer a generic "bag" theme because that would give me a little more freedom to work something I'd actually put to use.
> 
> 
> 
> She is adorable, and that is one of the prettiest princessified simply sweets I've ever seen. Love the fabric and the little sparkly trim.
> 
> 
> 
> That pattern is just too cute, and great use of the comic Mickey!
> 
> 
> 
> I finally finished DD9's Girl Scout outfit to wear to camp tomorrow. It took a little improvisation because all they had of the badge fabric was 2/3 yard but I figured it out. The pants used to be a vintage 1960s GS leader's skirt I found in my grandmother's fabric stash (missing a button... talk about a long-overdue mending project! ), and I used the part I cut off to make the bodice of the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, off to start this week's Runway project...


*love th escout outfit,my twin dgd's are Dasies fo rthe 2nd year this year,i made them peasent shirts with the brown/floral/words girl scout fabric last year that they can still wear...I plan to applique a tee for their lil sister who is a " tag - a-long" using daisy fabric if i can find soem or just use colors and add daisy buttons.*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

hivemama said:


> Attempting to come out of lurkdom  Ya'll are hard to keep up with! The talent of this group is amazing, and you have all inspired me! I have had a horrible time trying to get my pics to upload, but finally was able to post them on facebook, so here's a couple of the projects dd6 and I have been working on this summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The owl dress she made all by herself! I'm so proud of her! She worked really hard. I've struggled to find anything to hold her attention. She's my kid who can't stand still and doesn't seem to have a lot of interests, so I was so excited to see her take to this the way she did! The only part I helped with was the gathering. She has become pretty confident on her machine!
> The back shot on the Feliz isn't great since she was being goofy, but hopefully you get the idea. Now I'm making her a Belle dress for our trip in November! Hoping to finish it tonight or tomorrow!
> 
> Janna


*love all the dresses! 'specially the owl dress,loe th estyle and the fabric,great work from yu rlil one
*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

2cutekidz said:


> It's been a long time since I've posted!  I'll never catch up, so I'm jumping right in!  We're planning a January trip, and I'm already dreaming up all the customs!!  Dare I say it...this might be the last trip where DD wears full customs
> 
> Here's my latest set...


*just beautiful the gril and the dress1*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

oops double post


----------



## NiniMorris

disneywatcher said:


> Quick question for those of you who make autograph quilts after your back from your trips.  What do you use to get the autograph on the fabric?  Do you use fabric markers or is there another technique I'm not aware of?



Yes, fabric markers!  You can iron on freezer paper to the backs of the fabric to make them a bit more stable to write on.  I usually take a small clipboard for the characters to sign on.  Do NOT use permanent markers like Sharpies...they are not permanent on fabric (unless you accidentally get some on your good shirt and try to wash it out!)

Nini


----------



## Blyssfull

DMGeurts said:


> I WON!!!!!
> 
> Can you believe it????
> 
> In all seriousness - I am way too CHEAP to spend $1 on a lottery ticket.  ROFL.
> 
> But - if by some chance I ever win the lottery (because I don't buy ticket) - I swear to take each and everyone one of you on a Disney cruise, all expenses paid... and I will even pay to have your machines shipped and we can do a whole sewing week - or maybe even two - if I am feeling generous (which I almost always am) I'll even splurge on an AG doll (or GA, if you prefer) for each of you, so you have someone to sew for.
> 
> D~


I think we need to add this to the front page for future reference.


----------



## 1308Miles

Hi ladies...not sure if you remember me. I was an active poster at the end of last year and beginning of this year when we were planning our first trip to WDW and I started making customs for my two kids and I've been lurking ever since. I've convinced (read: threatened) DH to take us back for MNSSHP! So excited. I've already made three outfits for DD1 and two for DS6. I have four more to make for DD and 5 for DS (not to mention their party costumes.) I've also talked DH into wearing custom tshirts and I'm going to Minnie-fy SisBoom's Meghan dress for me.

Anyway, I was hoping I could ask a question of you ladies (and gentleman): Has anyone seen any fabric similar to Woody's (Toy Story) yellow & red shirt? I have a great idea a-brewin' in my head and I have no idea where to find such a fabric. I briefly checked JoAnn's and came up empty. Any leads would be greatly appreciated.  I look forward to bombarding you all with pics soon.


----------



## jessica52877

1308Miles said:


> Hi ladies...not sure if you remember me. I was an active poster at the end of last year and beginning of this year when we were planning our first trip to WDW and I started making customs for my two kids and I've been lurking ever since. I've convinced (read: threatened) DH to take us back for MNSSHP! So excited. I've already made three outfits for DD1 and two for DS6. I have four more to make for DD and 5 for DS (not to mention their party costumes.) I've also talked DH into wearing custom tshirts and I'm going to Minnie-fy SisBoom's Meghan dress for me.
> 
> Anyway, I was hoping I could ask a question of you ladies (and gentleman): Has anyone seen any fabric similar to Woody's (Toy Story) yellow & red shirt? I have a great idea a-brewin' in my head and I have no idea where to find such a fabric. I briefly checked JoAnn's and came up empty. Any leads would be greatly appreciated.  I look forward to bombarding you all with pics soon.



I have never seen any fabric similar (or a shirt). I used a sharpie and just drew on the shirt. If I had a fabric maker I would have used it instead. I was going for cheap because he was just going to wear it once. I had no idea I would fall in love with it and have it hanging in my sewing room. 

I'll use this opportunity to post the picture even though it is a horrible picture all around. I just love Dallas with curls!


----------



## Fruto76

dianemom2 said:


> I love how this turned out!  It was very clever how you used an old GS leader skirt to make this too.  Now the outfit has some history.
> 
> So here is what I have been working on this week.  I went through my fabric stash last week and thought up a few projects to use some of the fabrics that I've had for a while now.  Even the t-shirts are from my stash.  The only new thing I had to buy for these projects was the applique designs. I bought the Thanksgiving and Halloween designs and then I got the chalkboard alphabet for free!  Sorry that there are so many pictures.  I've done a lot of sewing this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that this one looks strange.  I didn't wait for the shirt to dry after I washed off my placement markings.


Oh these are adorable...and everything coming out of your stash...that makes it so sweet for you, I'm sure! Everything is great but I really adore the back to school dress. 



Colleen27 said:


> We've already settled on the PE770, and in fact I think my mom is ordering it from Overstock this week because they've got it for $630 with triple rewards points. Hopefully I'll be able to find a good Pluto design either from Brother or one of our wonderful digitizers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally finished DD9's Girl Scout outfit to wear to camp tomorrow. It took a little improvisation because all they had of the badge fabric was 2/3 yard but I figured it out. The pants used to be a vintage 1960s GS leader's skirt I found in my grandmother's fabric stash (missing a button... talk about a long-overdue mending project! ), and I used the part I cut off to make the bodice of the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, off to start this week's Runway project...


 Love this set. It's perfect and I love that you were able to use an old leader's skirt!  for getting a new machine! So exciting! 



hivemama said:


> Attempting to come out of lurkdom  Ya'll are hard to keep up with! The talent of this group is amazing, and you have all inspired me! I have had a horrible time trying to get my pics to upload, but finally was able to post them on facebook, so here's a couple of the projects dd6 and I have been working on this summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The owl dress she made all by herself! I'm so proud of her! She worked really hard. I've struggled to find anything to hold her attention. She's my kid who can't stand still and doesn't seem to have a lot of interests, so I was so excited to see her take to this the way she did! The only part I helped with was the gathering. She has become pretty confident on her machine!
> The back shot on the Feliz isn't great since she was being goofy, but hopefully you get the idea. Now I'm making her a Belle dress for our trip in November! Hoping to finish it tonight or tomorrow!
> 
> Janna


WOW! Everything is great! Your DD did an awesome job on the owl dress. I just love it! 



2cutekidz said:


> It's been a long time since I've posted!  I'll never catch up, so I'm jumping right in!  We're planning a January trip, and I'm already dreaming up all the customs!!  Dare I say it...this might be the last trip where DD wears full customs
> 
> Here's my latest set...


This outfit is stunning. And your dd is beautiful.


----------



## 2cutekidz

miprender said:


> OMG those are just too cute. What pattern is that or did you create your own?



Thanks!  The top is a modiied Simply Sweet, and the skirt is my own pattern  



100AcrePrincess said:


> Sooo cute!  I love it!





dianemom2 said:


> That's so cute.





DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *just beautiful the gril and the dress1*





Fruto76 said:


> This outfit is stunning. And your dd is beautiful.



Thanks, everyone!!


----------



## DMGeurts

Blyssfull said:


> I think we need to add this to the front page for future reference.







1308Miles said:


> Anyway, I was hoping I could ask a question of you ladies (and gentleman): Has anyone seen any fabric similar to Woody's (Toy Story) yellow & red shirt? I have a great idea a-brewin' in my head and I have no idea where to find such a fabric. I briefly checked JoAnn's and came up empty. Any leads would be greatly appreciated.  I look forward to bombarding you all with pics soon.



All I can tell you is that I have been fruitlessly searching high and low for this particular fabric for almost a year now...  I have searched everywhere, and it's no where to be had.  I've found similar and close, but not exactly that.  That would be a fabric - if ever made - I would purchase by the bolt (and that's a lot of fabric translated into dolly size).  However, if it ever was produced, it would probably be out of scale for dolly size anyways.    I did use the above Sharpie method the first time, and it worked like a charm.  

D~


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

2cutekidz said:


> It's been a long time since I've posted!  I'll never catch up, so I'm jumping right in!  We're planning a January trip, and I'm already dreaming up all the customs!!  Dare I say it...this might be the last trip where DD wears full customs
> 
> Here's my latest set...



This is absolutely beautiful!!  Your creativity is endless!!  I am in awe!!


----------



## teresajoy

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm so excited!!!  Tomorrow I have a day planned at MK per my 6 yo DD request...she's been wanting a mommy day and her big sisters are both busy.  She asked for a trip to BBB, and I got lucky and caught an appointment a 8:40.  We'll miss rope drop, which she also wanted to see, but being able to walk down an almost empty Main St will be worth it.  I don't think she wants to wear any customs because it's so hot, but she has a new Tink outfit with a sparkly purple skirt she wants to wear.


Have a wonderful time!!!! 



kdzbear said:


> As always I am so jealous of everyone's talent. I made four dresses last week. Two were for my girls with a matching one for my youngest daughter's doll. They refuse to put them on and pose for photos.
> 
> However, I can post of photo of a friend's daughter with her permission of the dress I made her to wear to meet Snoopy at a local amusement park.



This is an adorable dress! I was wondering if she was going to Cedar Point too. 



ericalynn1979 said:


> I made one, I think it's in the previous thread.  Here she is wearing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any questions about how I did it, let me know.  The darker purple is sparkly fabric from the Joann's quilting section.



I think I missed this the first time you posted! Absolutely adorable!!! 



HeatherSue said:


> Aww!  Congratulations on your new niece!  Being an aunt is one of my favorite things.



Mine too! 


dianemom2 said:


> I love how this turned out!  It was very clever how you used an old GS leader skirt to make this too.  Now the outfit has some history.
> 
> So here is what I have been working on this week.  I went through my fabric stash last week and thought up a few projects to use some of the fabrics that I've had for a while now.  Even the t-shirts are from my stash.  The only new thing I had to buy for these projects was the applique designs. I bought the Thanksgiving and Halloween designs and then I got the chalkboard alphabet for free!  Sorry that there are so many pictures.  I've done a lot of sewing this week.


I love the back to school dress!!! So cute with the little chalkboard on it! 



3lilpirates said:


> Following the suggestions of the Disboutiquers I purchased the Simply Sweet pattern and princessified and minniefied it. Here's what I came up with. I think she looks like a princess in just a diaper, but it's fun to dress her up too.




How can you do anything but just sit and stare at her? She is absolutely gorgeous!!! Great job on the dresses too!


----------



## teresajoy

clhemsath said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I need some help with a pattern.  Don't you just hate it when you have something in your head and you can't get it out??  I have most of CarlaC patterns and I am looking for something like the simply sweet, but with a smoother transition from bodice to skirt, and a fuller skirt.  Any one have any suggestions on how I can do this??  I am making a Villans dress for the cruise next year and I want some room to do some big appliques.
> 
> Thank you for any help



I have added a circle skirt to the Simply Sweet, then there is no bulk at the waist line and it is really full. 



hivemama said:


> Attempting to come out of lurkdom  Ya'll are hard to keep up with! The talent of this group is amazing, and you have all inspired me! I have had a horrible time trying to get my pics to upload, but finally was able to post them on facebook, so here's a couple of the projects dd6 and I have been working on this summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The owl dress she made all by herself! I'm so proud of her! She worked really hard. I've struggled to find anything to hold her attention. She's my kid who can't stand still and doesn't seem to have a lot of interests, so I was so excited to see her take to this the way she did! The only part I helped with was the gathering. She has become pretty confident on her machine!
> The back shot on the Feliz isn't great since she was being goofy, but hopefully you get the idea. Now I'm making her a Belle dress for our trip in November! Hoping to finish it tonight or tomorrow!
> 
> Janna


Your daughter is SO talented!!!! WOW!!!! You should be very proud!

I love all the outfits!!! I especially love the Feliz picture! 


OhStuffandFluff said:


> I recently finished a rapunzel dress for my daughter.  It was a rough go, but she seems to like it!  So I guess that is all that matters



This is absolutely stunning!!!!  What pattern did you use?





Sapper383 said:


> This is a new pattern for me, but I found it quite easy....I did make a mistake with the waistband, I ended up with the kids heads cut off....oh dear, lesson learnt



I love these fabrics!!! I hate when I do things like that with the waistband, but I doubt most people will even notice it!!! This is such a cute dress. 





2cutekidz said:


> It's been a long time since I've posted!  I'll never catch up, so I'm jumping right in!  We're planning a January trip, and I'm already dreaming up all the customs!!  Dare I say it...this might be the last trip where DD wears full customs
> 
> Here's my latest set...



I really love this outfit!!! The collar is so clever! Emily is about the same age as Lydia, isn't she? She is looking so much older! 



Blyssfull said:


> I think we need to add this to the front page for future reference.



Hmm... that might be a good idea....



1308Miles said:


> Hi ladies...not sure if you remember me. I was an active poster at the end of last year and beginning of this year when we were planning our first trip to WDW and I started making customs for my two kids and I've been lurking ever since. I've convinced (read: threatened) DH to take us back for MNSSHP! So excited. I've already made three outfits for DD1 and two for DS6. I have four more to make for DD and 5 for DS (not to mention their party costumes.) I've also talked DH into wearing custom tshirts and I'm going to Minnie-fy SisBoom's Meghan dress for me.
> 
> Anyway, I was hoping I could ask a question of you ladies (and gentleman): Has anyone seen any fabric similar to Woody's (Toy Story) yellow & red shirt? I have a great idea a-brewin' in my head and I have no idea where to find such a fabric. I briefly checked JoAnn's and came up empty. Any leads would be greatly appreciated.  I look forward to bombarding you all with pics soon.


I've never seen fabric like that. And, yes, I remember you!



jessica52877 said:


> I have never seen any fabric similar (or a shirt). I used a sharpie and just drew on the shirt. If I had a fabric maker I would have used it instead. I was going for cheap because he was just going to wear it once. I had no idea I would fall in love with it and have it hanging in my sewing room.
> 
> I'll use this opportunity to post the picture even though it is a horrible picture all around. I just love Dallas with curls!



I was hoping you'd post a picture of Dallas when I saw that question! Such a little doll! 

You REALLY need a baby girl you know.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

teresajoy said:


> This is absolutely stunning!!!!  What pattern did you use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Thanks so much for the kind words!  I have been unsure of my ability to sew!  Everyone's work on here is so inspiring so I had to give it a go myself!  I was glad that my daughter liked it!  I pieced together two patterns. The patterns were Mccalls costume patterns - a fairy pattern and princess dress pattern.


----------



## tricia

CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone!! I was wondering if anyone knows the name of the pattern with the long twisty hoodie. It's like a long sleeve tee with a hood. Please send me a message if you know. Thanks..



The farbenmix Jules has a long twisty hood.  The Olivia has a long knotted hood.  Those are the only 2 I can think of off hand.

http://www.farbenmix.de/shop/Patterns/Tops/JULE-Schnittmuster::6564.html

http://www.farbenmix.de/shop/Patterns/Dresses/OLIVIA-Schnittmuster::6559.html


----------



## Granna4679

princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway
> 
> Challenge 2
> 
> Theme: Project inspired by a Disney Attraction
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Has to be a current Disney attraction at one of the theme parks - all theme parks count, even foreign ones.
> 2. Can include appliques, emboridery designs, or decoupage.
> 3. Must include a solid color fabric.
> 4. May be any sewn project.
> 
> 
> All entries are to be submitted to me before next Monday, Aug. 15 before 11:59 am Eastern Time. Please PM me a link to your project. I will post it the following Tuesday.
> 
> The winner of this challenge will receive a $30 gift certificate to Frou Frou by HeatherSue!!!! (Thnsk you so much to Heather for her wonderful donation!) And be Week 2's Disboutique Sewing Princess.
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen, start your sewing!!



Can you give us your email address again, please??


----------



## erikawolf2004

*Uniform Question?*

Has anyone ever made their daughter school uniforms?  If so what patterns have you been happy with and what fabrics have you used with success?  Has anyone used moleskin?  The fabrics I saw at Joann's seemed heavy, stiff and easy to wrinkle.

Thanks, Erika


----------



## jessica52877

teresajoy said:


> I was hoping you'd post a picture of Dallas when I saw that question! Such a little doll!
> 
> You REALLY need a baby girl you know.



I just wish I had a cute picture on this computer of him. I have such cute pictures that year and great memories!! I love Disney!! 

I've been contemplating. No guarantee on a girl but I am good with either. Of course I have contemplated more then the last time I mentioned it. LOL!

And I knew you would comment on this!


----------



## mkwj

ericalynn1979 said:


> I made one, I think it's in the previous thread.  Here she is wearing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any questions about how I did it, let me know.  The darker purple is sparkly fabric from the Joann's quilting section.



Thanks for letting me know.   I probably will have some questions.



dianemom2 said:


>



I love all of these.  They are so cute.  



hivemama said:


>



Very cute dresses.  I can not believe your dd made the owl dress.  She did a great job.



2cutekidz said:


>



I love the twirl skirt.  The whole outfit is adorable.


----------



## princesskayla

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm so excited!!!  Tomorrow I have a day planned at MK per my 6 yo DD request...she's been wanting a mommy day and her big sisters are both busy.  She asked for a trip to BBB, and I got lucky and caught an appointment a 8:40.  We'll miss rope drop, which she also wanted to see, but being able to walk down an almost empty Main St will be worth it.  I don't think she wants to wear any customs because it's so hot, but she has a new Tink outfit with a sparkly purple skirt she wants to wear.



How nice to live so close that you can just go for the day! Makes me pea green with envy. Have fun though! I always cherish walking down Main Street with just my loved ones around. Those are my very best memories of Disney World. 



kdzbear said:


> As always I am so jealous of everyone's talent. I made four dresses last week. Two were for my girls with a matching one for my youngest daughter's doll. They refuse to put them on and pose for photos.
> 
> However, I can post of photo of a friend's daughter with her permission of the dress I made her to wear to meet Snoopy at a local amusement park.



How sweet - I love Snoopy. 



ericalynn1979 said:


> I made one, I think it's in the previous thread.  Here she is wearing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any questions about how I did it, let me know.  The darker purple is sparkly fabric from the Joann's quilting section.



Very cute! 



lynnanddbyz said:


> I am getting so frustrated.  I was so upset that I did not get to do last week's Runway.  I had big plans for this week.  I knew exactly what I am going to do.  I even had an embroidered design I digitized I am going to use.
> 
> My computer will not save the designs to the disk so my machine can read it.  How can I get the design sewn and the item finished if I can not get the design to save so the embroidery machine can read it.
> I am sorry I just had to vent.  Kirsten and I had such big plans.  Now she has been crying for hours and will not stopped and I had to take a break or I might explode.  I knew you guys would understand.  I had such high hopes.  Kirsten's first project too and now this



Stupid Project Runway ... oh wait, that's my baby!  That is so cool that you can digitilize your own designs, I wanna learn so bad. What program do you use?



jessica52877 said:


> I've skipped a few pages but do you think it is possible to announce next weeks runway project that way there is kind of two weeks to work on them from here on out. I have read about a bag but not sure the official rules were ever given for it. I know one week just isn't jiving well for me and I had so much fun doing this in the past. Just a thought.



If it won't confuse everyone - I would be glad to. Here's a hint, I love going to Disney, but I am not sure where I should stay.



aboveH20 said:


> I just heard on the evening news that someone in MN won the megamillions jackpot for $220 million.  I'm hoping it's D~ and that when they ask her how she's going to spend it the first thing she'll say is, "taking all my disboutique buddies on a Disney sewing cruise."  We could have seminars and classes and speakers and get lots of free stuff.
> 
> I should probably go pack.
> 
> 
> I'm surprised people are still posting new outfits and not waiting to see if they fit in one of the upcomimng Runway categories.  That's the main reason I'm holidng off, in case one week it's bridal fashion for GA dolls.



I am ready for that trip anytime now, I hear that Disney is going to Hawaii for two weeks. That would be an excellent time to cruise. Instead of shipping our machines, she could just have ones there that we could take home. I think that would work the best. 

And how did you guess Week 4's theme!  



2cutekidz said:


> It's been a long time since I've posted!  I'll never catch up, so I'm jumping right in!  We're planning a January trip, and I'm already dreaming up all the customs!!  Dare I say it...this might be the last trip where DD wears full customs  Say it's not so!
> 
> Here's my latest set...



 it. Course I am sucker for any thing cruise-y related nowadays. Where did you find the embroidery design? 



princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway
> 
> Challenge 2
> 
> Theme: Project inspired by a Disney Attraction
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Has to be a current Disney attraction at one of the theme parks - all theme parks count, even foreign ones.
> 2. Can include appliques, emboridery designs, or decoupage.
> 3. Must include a solid color fabric.
> 4. May be any sewn project.
> 
> 
> All entries are to be submitted to me before next Monday, Aug. 15 before 11:59 am Eastern Time. Please PM me a link to your project. I will post it the following Tuesday.
> 
> The winner of this challenge will receive a $30 gift certificate to Frou Frou by HeatherSue!!!! (Thnsk you so much to Heather for her wonderful donation!) And be Week 2's Disboutique Sewing Princess.
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen, start your sewing!!



Just a reminder - projects are due Monday at 11:59 pm EST... 
Please email or PM the URL of the pictures: jonicarroll [at] yahoo [dot] com. 
I would prefer the URL of the pictures because being in remote Alaska is not good for uploading and downloading pictures. It takes FOREVER! If they are already uploaded to internet it is alot easier on me! Thanks and I can't wait to see everyone's Attraction projects.


----------



## princesskayla

This weeks' winner is....(drumroll)....

Colleen 





Congratulations!!! You are truly a Disboutique Sewing Princess. 

(PM me so I can get your prize - a pattern of your choice from YCMT!)


----------



## cogero

Congrats Colleen.


I really need to work on this weeks Runway. I have an idea guess I will be washing the fabric today.

SO much fabulous stuff and I forgot to grab quotes. Will do that later.


----------



## VBAndrea

hivemama said:


> Attempting to come out of lurkdom  Ya'll are hard to keep up with! The talent of this group is amazing, and you have all inspired me! I have had a horrible time trying to get my pics to upload, but finally was able to post them on facebook, so here's a couple of the projects dd6 and I have been working on this summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The owl dress she made all by herself! I'm so proud of her! She worked really hard. I've struggled to find anything to hold her attention. She's my kid who can't stand still and doesn't seem to have a lot of interests, so I was so excited to see her take to this the way she did! The only part I helped with was the gathering. She has become pretty confident on her machine!
> The back shot on the Feliz isn't great since she was being goofy, but hopefully you get the idea. Now I'm making her a Belle dress for our trip in November! Hoping to finish it tonight or tomorrow!
> 
> Janna


I'm glad you got the pics fixed because the outfits are fabulous.  I can not believe your dd made that dress herself!  I let my dd make bookmarks and dog scarfs!  I think I might invite your dd over here to help me get caught up on all the projects I have in mind for my dd.



2cutekidz said:


> It's been a long time since I've posted!  I'll never catch up, so I'm jumping right in!  We're planning a January trip, and I'm already dreaming up all the customs!!  Dare I say it...this might be the last trip where DD wears full customs
> 
> Here's my latest set...


Very pretty!  My dd would love the skirt and I particularly love the collar on the top.  I also really like the fabric in the skirt with the daisies on it.



CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone!! I was wondering if anyone knows the name of the pattern with the long twisty hoodie. It's like a long sleeve tee with a hood. Please send me a message if you know. Thanks..


Olivia by Farbenmix is long sleeved knit with a knotted hood -- can be a dress or a shirt (and can be made with short sleeves).



DMGeurts said:


> All I can tell you is that I have been fruitlessly searching high and low for this particular fabric for almost a year now...  I have searched everywhere, and it's no where to be had.  I've found similar and close, but not exactly that.  That would be a fabric - if ever made - I would purchase by the bolt (and that's a lot of fabric translated into dolly size).  However, if it ever was produced, it would probably be out of scale for dolly size anyways.    I did use the above Sharpie method the first time, and it worked like a charm.
> 
> D~


For something such as AG doll clothes where you don't need yards and yards of fabric could you make the red cross stripes with a decorative stitch on your sewing machine?  I think that would look really cool and if just using smaller amounts of fabric it might not take forever.



princesskayla said:


> This weeks' winner is....(drumroll)....
> 
> Colleen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! You are truly a Disboutique Sewing Princess.
> 
> (PM me so I can get your prize - a pattern of your choice from YCMT!)


Congratulations!  Beautiful job!  I love the ric rac going over the one side of the crossover bodice.


----------



## dianemom2

princesskayla said:


> This weeks' winner is....(drumroll)....
> 
> Colleen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! You are truly a Disboutique Sewing Princess.
> 
> (PM me so I can get your prize - a pattern of your choice from YCMT!)



Congratulations!  This is so cute and creative!



cogero said:


> I really need to work on this weeks Runway. I have an idea guess I will be washing the fabric today.



Can't wait to see what you make.  How are you doing on the sewing for your trip?  Are you close to being finished yet?


----------



## DMGeurts

erikawolf2004 said:


> *Uniform Question?*
> 
> Has anyone ever made their daughter school uniforms?  If so what patterns have you been happy with and what fabrics have you used with success?  Has anyone used moleskin?  The fabrics I saw at Joann's seemed heavy, stiff and easy to wrinkle.
> 
> Thanks, Erika



I highly recommend the Oliver + S patterns - their patterns are fairly easy to follow - they use triple thick tissue paper (very nice) and good instructions - also, their finished items are very clean and nostalgic looking... Here's their website - www.oliverands.com and here's the link to their flickr photo pages (I always see lots of school uniforms posted on there, especially this time of year.) - http://www.flickr.com/groups/oliverands/pool/



princesskayla said:


> If it won't confuse everyone - I would be glad to. Here's a hint, I love going to Disney, but I am not sure where I should stay.



Ack - no fair hinting....  I still need to finish this week's project.  





princesskayla said:


> I am ready for that trip anytime now, I hear that Disney is going to Hawaii for two weeks. That would be an excellent time to cruise. Instead of shipping our machines, she could just have ones there that we could take home. I think that would work the best.



OK, fine, I will find vintage machines for all of you, and part of the fun of the trip is, if you can't restore it - you can't sew.  ROFL  Does that work.  And, of course, I will have Patience there waiting for me, so she can lead as an example.  


princesskayla said:


> This weeks' winner is....(drumroll)....
> 
> Colleen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! You are truly a Disboutique Sewing Princess.
> 
> (PM me so I can get your prize - a pattern of your choice from YCMT!)



Congratulations Colleen!!!  I didn't get a chance to vote this week - but I loved yours.  

*Joni* - is there any way you can post a list of who all the projects belonged to?  There were a few I couldn't figure out.  



VBAndrea said:


> For something such as AG doll clothes where you don't need yards and yards of fabric could you make the red cross stripes with a decorative stitch on your sewing machine?  I think that would look really cool and if just using smaller amounts of fabric it might not take forever.



That is a possibility, maybe... still a lot of work though.  I would have to do a very small scale of that pattern, which makes the squares about a 1/2" big - so that's still a lot of passes with the ol' machine.  I just can't use a Sharpie - even though it appeared to work fine on the first prototype outfits I did, I would never be able to sell an outfit using that method because the Sharpie could transfer to the doll and permanently stain them - which isn't good.  I'll just keep searching...    Thanks for the idea though and I will keep it in mind.

I am going to be working on my Project Runway outfit all day - I hope to finish today, but I am not sure that I will.

D~


----------



## SallyfromDE

Sapper383 said:


> This is a new pattern for me, but I found it quite easy....I did make a mistake with the waistband, I ended up with the kids heads cut off....oh dear, lesson learnt



Do you have fabric left over? Maybe you could make a bow. There is a free one by CarlaC on YCMT. Just tie it on over it.



hivemama said:


> Attempting to come out of lurkdom  Ya'll are hard to keep up with! The talent of this group is amazing, and you have all inspired me! I have had a horrible time trying to get my pics to upload, but finally was able to post them on facebook, so here's a couple of the projects dd6 and I have been working on this summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The owl dress she made all by herself! I'm so proud of her! She worked really hard. I've struggled to find anything to hold her attention. She's my kid who can't stand still and doesn't seem to have a lot of interests, so I was so excited to see her take to this the way she did! The only part I helped with was the gathering. She has become pretty confident on her machine!
> The back shot on the Feliz isn't great since she was being goofy, but hopefully you get the idea. Now I'm making her a Belle dress for our trip in November! Hoping to finish it tonight or tomorrow!
> 
> Janna



The dresses are beautiful. DD did an amazing job!! The dress came out adorable. Kirsta keeps getting the itch to sew when I do, then keeps interupting me for things. She gets bored after 10 minutes and leaves a mess laying around. I should get her a sewing lessons. She won't listen to me. 



OhStuffandFluff said:


> I recently finished a rapunzel dress for my daughter.  It was a rough go, but she seems to like it!  So I guess that is all that matters
> 
> 
> http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232fp53996>nu=5;;3>54;>259>WSNRCG=343272;3;934:nu0mrj
> THis is the dress with the vest.
> 
> http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232fp539;9>nu=5;;3>54;>259>WSNRCG=343273976234:nu0mrj
> And without the vest.



This came out beautiful. I love it both with or without the vest. 



2cutekidz said:


> It's been a long time since I've posted!  I'll never catch up, so I'm jumping right in!  We're planning a January trip, and I'm already dreaming up all the customs!!  Dare I say it...this might be the last trip where DD wears full customs
> 
> Here's my latest set...



As always, gorgeous. 



princesskayla said:


> This weeks' winner is....(drumroll)....
> 
> Colleen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! You are truly a Disboutique Sewing Princess.
> 
> (PM me so I can get your prize - a pattern of your choice from YCMT!)



Congratulations. Now we need to see what it looks like on someone!! What a great   Now Kirsta will be asking for one of these.


----------



## Granna4679

princesskayla said:


> This weeks' winner is....(drumroll)....
> 
> Colleen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! You are truly a Disboutique Sewing Princess.
> 
> (PM me so I can get your prize - a pattern of your choice from YCMT!)




Congratulations Colleen....beautiful work!!


----------



## princesskayla

DMGeurts said:


> *Joni* - is there any way you can post a list of who all the projects belonged to?  There were a few I couldn't figure out.



I actually posted each creators Disname on the thread! It was easier to do that then repost all the pictures on this thread. 

I think I figured out how I going to do next week's voting. I will divide all the projects equally, ie: 6 on one thread and 6 one the other thread. Each person will just get two votes. One for each thread. The thread placement will just be in order that I receive the submission. I hope that would work. It would be better than making a 12 project limit. Maybe this time I won't screw up the voting time period!


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> Between you and Cheryl you'd think the Disboards would up the # of images allowed.



You'd think, wouldn't you. 



miprender said:


> No one in RI ever wins .... but if it is D that would be great. That is so sweet that she would do that for us.



Five (or maybe eight) co-workers near me (greater Albany NY area) won $320 million a few months ago.  I've wondered if any of them regret it.  How would you ever feel safe in your own home with everyone knowing you were rich and probably had a house fulll of nice stuff to steal.



2cutekidz said:


> It's been a long time since I've posted!  I'll never catch up, so I'm jumping right in!  We're planning a January trip, and I'm already dreaming up all the customs!!  Dare I say it...this might be the last trip where DD wears full customs
> 
> Here's my latest set...



Wow.  That says Disney!  I love the collar.



DMGeurts said:


> I WON!!!!!
> 
> Can you believe it????
> 
> In all seriousness - I am way too CHEAP to spend $1 on a lottery ticket.  ROFL.
> 
> But - if by some chance I ever win the lottery (because I don't buy ticket) - I swear to take each and everyone one of you on a Disney cruise, all expenses paid... and I will even pay to have your machines shipped and we can do a whole sewing week - or maybe even two - if I am feeling generous (which I almost always am) I'll even splurge on an AG doll (or GA, if you prefer) for each of you, so you have someone to sew for.
> 
> D~



The couple that won -- it's the Minnesota Lottery not the Mega Millions -- live in Burnsville.  Do you have any friends (or soon to be friends) there?

And while we're on geography, when my son went to MN for the film shoot a couple months ago he was in Staples.  He said it's about two hours either from MOA or the airport they flew into.



Blyssfull said:


> I think we need to add this to the front page for future reference.



Good idea.



princesskayla said:


> This weeks' winner is....(drumroll)....
> 
> Colleen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! You are truly a Disboutique Sewing Princess.
> 
> (PM me so I can get your prize - a pattern of your choice from YCMT!)



Dear Princess  Colleen,

Your dress is wonderful.  I love how different it is and how you've sublty included all the characters.

Your loyal and faithful subject,
Me 

 Today I'm going to a wedding shower for a girl I don't know.  I hope we don't have to play any dumb games, and I hope there's not too much bawdy humor that s me.


----------



## 1308Miles

princesskayla said:


> This weeks' winner is....(drumroll)....
> 
> Colleen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! You are truly a Disboutique Sewing Princess.
> 
> (PM me so I can get your prize - a pattern of your choice from YCMT!)



Congratulations, Colleen! I LOVED this. So incredibly clever. How did you get the ruffle on the bottom so even?


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> The couple that won -- it's the Minnesota Lottery not the Mega Millions -- live in Burnsville.  Do you have any friends (or soon to be friends) there?



No, but I know where it is and I go to the shopping mall there frequently.  



aboveH20 said:


> And while we're on geography, when my son went to MN for the film shoot a couple months ago he was in Staples.  He said it's about two hours either from MOA or the airport they flew into.



Actually, I drive through Staples every time we go to the lake... what film was shot there?

D~


----------



## froggy33

2cutekidz said:


> It's been a long time since I've posted!  I'll never catch up, so I'm jumping right in!  We're planning a January trip, and I'm already dreaming up all the customs!!  Dare I say it...this might be the last trip where DD wears full customs
> 
> Here's my latest set...



This is so stinkin' great!!



princesskayla said:


> This weeks' winner is....(drumroll)....
> 
> Colleen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! You are truly a Disboutique Sewing Princess.
> 
> (PM me so I can get your prize - a pattern of your choice from YCMT!)



Yeah congrats!  I love the way you incorporated the fab five!!!


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> Actually, I drive through Staples every time we go to the lake... what film was shot there?
> 
> D~



Something one of his friends was/is working on -- not a "major motion picture coming soon to a theater near you."  Not yet, anyway. 

We're getting ready to "batten down the hatches" come November when our son shoots his film near us.  We expect untold houseguests, to cook a lot of food, not to see our cars for two weeks (he's also asked to borrow my mother's car), and to be very glad when it's finished.

When he shot his senior film (at our last house) we moved out for a week (Holiday Inn cinnamon rolls, yum) and rented a car so he could have mine.  Ah, what we do for our kids.


----------



## cogero

dianemom2 said:


> Can't wait to see what you make.  How are you doing on the sewing for your trip?  Are you close to being finished yet?



I want to make 2 shirts for DH and I.

I have 1 shirt left for DD to go with her stitch skirt.

I have to finish the appliques for 1 more skirt, I have 4 more to go. I then have to sew the 3 skirts together. Each one has 6 Appliques on it. I am using Aimee's skirt tutorial. I did finish all the skirts for these. I am hoping to be done tomorrow.

This last skirt is taking me a long time since it is the framed princesses but they are fabulous.


----------



## aboveH20

cogero said:


> I want to make 2 shirts for DH and I.
> 
> I have 1 shirt left for DD to go with her stitch skirt.
> 
> I have to finish the appliques for 1 more skirt, I have 4 more to go. I then have to sew the 3 skirts together. Each one has 6 Appliques on it. I am using Aimee's skirt tutorial. I did finish all the skirts for these. I am hoping to be done tomorrow.
> 
> This last skirt is taking me a long time since it is the framed princesses but they are fabulous.



You'll need a vacation before your Disney trip to rest up.

I can't wait to see the skirts.


----------



## mphalens

I know I've missed some posts (based on quotes) but I'm posting during hour 14 of our road trip back to RI. I love a lot of people that live in CT, but OMG! driving through this state makes me crazy!!!! 
I placed a phone order with Mary Jo's yesterday. 5 yds total of that flag fabric ($6.99 a yard and they only charged me $8.50 shipping) and it's saved me the trip over there and the time. 
This morning we stopped in PA at a walmart/mcdonalds. In my trip to find the bathroom I stumbled upon the most beautiful walmart fabric dept I've ever seen. Super clean, bright & organized and best yet -well stocked!!! I found three fabrics I'd been looking for! Not bad for a pit stop!!!


----------



## branmuffin

Hi all! I have only posted on here a few times, but I am an avid lurker. I love seeing all the beautiful creations. I did vote on the Disboutique runway last week. Everything was so great! I have made a few things this summer that I wanted to share. I made a cuffed stripwork Tinkerbell skirt for my DD5 using AimeeG's tutorial (thank you!!). I also made a couple of Simply Sweets for my neices. They live far away from me, so I don't have any pics of them wearing the dresses. I am currently working on a Rapunzel inspired dress for my DD for our trip to WDW the last week of Sept. I will post pics when it is done. Thanks for looking! 
http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...752399880557_637540556_20436683_6595814_n.jpg

This is my DD posing in front of the counter at Georgetown Cupcakes a.k.a TLC's D.C. Cupcakes! And YES they taste as good as they look on TV!
http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...752397880557_637540556_20436665_3409245_n.jpg

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0752398095557_637540556_20436667_760026_n.jpg

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...752398325557_637540556_20436669_5716583_n.jpg


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

I finally got the first day of school outfits finished.  DD7 really surprised me & wanted Cinderella's pink dress.  I made it as a sundress.  She'll probably be the only princess in the 3rd grade.  










DD5 has had a book inspired outfit for the first day for her preschool years so we stuck with that this year & she got The Pigeon Finds a Hot Dog for the first day of K.  Yes, she's giving herself bunny ears.


----------



## babynala

dianemom2 said:


> So here is what I have been working on this week.  I went through my fabric stash last week and thought up a few projects to use some of the fabrics that I've had for a while now.  Even the t-shirts are from my stash.  The only new thing I had to buy for these projects was the applique designs. I bought the Thanksgiving and Halloween designs and then I got the chalkboard alphabet for free!  Sorry that there are so many pictures.  I've done a lot of sewing this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that this one looks strange.  I didn't wait for the shirt to dry after I washed off my placement markings.


The Back to school dress is so cute.  I really love the Thanksgiving dress and qpplique.  



Sapper383 said:


> This is a new pattern for me, but I found it quite easy....I did make a mistake with the waistband, I ended up with the kids heads cut off....oh dear, lesson learnt


This came out really nice and I would not have noticed the wasitband until you mentioned it.  



hivemama said:


> Attempting to come out of lurkdom  Ya'll are hard to keep up with! The talent of this group is amazing, and you have all inspired me! I have had a horrible time trying to get my pics to upload, but finally was able to post them on facebook, so here's a couple of the projects dd6 and I have been working on this summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The owl dress she made all by herself! I'm so proud of her! She worked really hard. I've struggled to find anything to hold her attention. She's my kid who can't stand still and doesn't seem to have a lot of interests, so I was so excited to see her take to this the way she did! The only part I helped with was the gathering. She has become pretty confident on her machine!
> The back shot on the Feliz isn't great since she was being goofy, but hopefully you get the idea. Now I'm making her a Belle dress for our trip in November! Hoping to finish it tonight or tomorrow!
> 
> Janna


Wow, your DD did an amazing job on her owl dress.  It is so nice that she found something that she enjoys.  I love the way your Feliz turned out, I'm always afraid it is going to be too hot for summer but your version looks perfect for a hot summer day. 



OhStuffandFluff said:


> I recently finished a rapunzel dress for my daughter.  It was a rough go, but she seems to like it!  So I guess that is all that matters
> 
> 
> http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232fp53996>nu=5;;3>54;>259>WSNRCG=343272;3;934:nu0mrj
> .


Beautiful.



2cutekidz said:


> It's been a long time since I've posted!  I'll never catch up, so I'm jumping right in!  We're planning a January trip, and I'm already dreaming up all the customs!!  Dare I say it...this might be the last trip where DD wears full customs
> 
> Here's my latest set...


Congrats on booking a trip.  That outfit is gorgeous.  I LOVE the sailor top and applique.



princesskayla said:


> This weeks' winner is....(drumroll)....
> 
> Colleen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! You are truly a Disboutique Sewing Princess.
> 
> (PM me so I can get your prize - a pattern of your choice from YCMT!)


Congratulations Colleen.    Your creation is so creative. 

 Thumbs up to all the participants and to Joni for putting this all together.  



mphalens said:


> I know I've missed some posts (based on quotes) but I'm posting during hour 14 of our road trip back to RI. I love a lot of people that live in CT, but OMG! driving through this state makes me crazy!!!!
> I placed a phone order with Mary Jo's yesterday. 5 yds total of that flag fabric ($6.99 a yard and they only charged me $8.50 shipping) and it's saved me the trip over there and the time.
> This morning we stopped in PA at a walmart/mcdonalds. In my trip to find the bathroom I stumbled upon the most beautiful walmart fabric dept I've ever seen. Super clean, bright & organized and best yet -well stocked!!! I found three fabrics I'd been looking for! Not bad for a pit stop!!!


Oh, I'll have to remember to find a Walmart with a McDonalds on our next road trip.  



branmuffin said:


> Hi all! I have only posted on here a few times, but I am an avid lurker. I love seeing all the beautiful creations. I did vote on the Disboutique runway last week. Everything was so great! I have made a few things this summer that I wanted to share. I made a cuffed stripwork Tinkerbell skirt for my DD5 using AimeeG's tutorial (thank you!!). I also made a couple of Simply Sweets for my neices. They live far away from me, so I don't have any pics of them wearing the dresses. I am currently working on a Rapunzel inspired dress for my DD for our trip to WDW the last week of Sept. I will post pics when it is done. Thanks for looking!


The Tink outfit is really cute and I love the peace dress.


----------



## NiniMorris

DMGeurts said:


> That is a possibility, maybe... still a lot of work though.  I would have to do a very small scale of that pattern, which makes the squares about a 1/2" big - so that's still a lot of passes with the ol' machine.  I just can't use a Sharpie - even though it appeared to work fine on the first prototype outfits I did, I would never be able to sell an outfit using that method because the Sharpie could transfer to the doll and permanently stain them - which isn't good.  I'll just keep searching...    Thanks for the idea though and I will keep it in mind...
> 
> D~



I have said it once and I keep saying it (LOL) never use a sharpie on fabric on purpose!  Sharpies are for non porous items...not fabric.  

The only time a sharpie is permanent on fabric is when it is not supposed to be there!

Use fabric markers.  They are permanent on fabric!  A quick heat set with the iron and they are always there.  I have things from almost 30 years ago that still look like they were first done.


(DD's class did a signature t shirt for their field day a couple of years ago.  All the kids signed everyone's t shirt in sharpies.  I tried to tell the teacher it was a bad idea...she chose not to listen.  Before the first water balloon race was over, half the names were gone.  By the end of the day all that was left was a few stains where the ink had run and ...well it was not pretty!  The next year she used fabric markers!)

Nini


----------



## clhemsath

teresajoy said:


> I have added a circle skirt to the Simply Sweet, then there is no bulk at the waist line and it is really full.



Thanks Teresa!  So, would you make a circle skirt like these directions I found?


1 Measure the largest part of your hips to get the measurement for the elastic waist (it has to be large enough to stretch over your hips).

2 Lay out the square of fabric and use the measuring tape to make a circle as large as your hips. Trace the circle out with a pencil.

3 Trace another circle around the edge of the fabric. Trace the largest circle that will fit inside of the fabric square, going all the way to the edges of the sides of the square. You can trim it later or just make a larger hem if you want the skirt shorter.

4 Cut out the inner circle and cut around the outer circle. To cut out the inner circle, fold the fabric in half and make a small cut to fit your scissors into, then proceed with cutting along the line.

5 Measure your waist to get the length of your elastic band. Cut the elastic to a comfortable length to sit around your waist when it is not stretched. Make sure that it sits where you want it to when it is at its shortest length, because if it is stretched out at all it will tend to ride up higher than you would like.

6 Sew the ends of the elastic together into a waistband and place the elastic circle inside the smaller circle of the skirt. Fold the fabric over the waistband and sew around the circle, being careful not to sew over the elastic, which will prevent it from stretching properly.

7 Try on the skirt with the unfinished hem and pin the hem under at the desired length. Sew the hem with the inside of the skirt up so that you can see that the hem is uniform in length all the way around.

I am starting to figure out that I really just need to follow a pattern because my brain is starting to hurt

Thanks for your help


----------



## erikawolf2004

DMGeurts said:


> I highly recommend the Oliver + S patterns - their patterns are fairly easy to follow - they use triple thick tissue paper (very nice) and good instructions - also, their finished items are very clean and nostalgic looking... Here's their website - www.oliverands.com and here's the link to their flickr photo pages (I always see lots of school uniforms posted on there, especially this time of year.) - http://www.flickr.com/groups/oliverands/pool/
> D~



Thank you so much for taking the time to reply, those are perfect!  We just found out a week ago that our DD will be in a uniform this year....I had all this fun fabric to make her dresses for school, looks like I will be making them for the weekends instead


----------



## NiniMorris

For those interested in Army Man and his entrance into the world, well, he hasn't made it yet!

Mom is at 37 weeks, and has had several false alarms...but they keep sending her home!  She is expecting to have him this weekend...and has another 2 weeks before they will do the C section.

And Army Man's grandmother, the one the hospital had given up for almost dead...well she is coming home from the nursing home in a few days.  She will get to see Army Man once he comes into the world!  All in all it is working out to be a pretty good entrance!


Nini


----------



## HeatherSue

Colleen27 said:


> We've already settled on the PE770, and in fact I think my mom is ordering it from Overstock this week because they've got it for $630 with triple rewards points. Hopefully I'll be able to find a good Pluto design either from Brother or one of our wonderful digitizers.


Such a cute girlscout outfit!! She'll be the best dressed girl there! 

Yay for the new machine!!  You'll have so much fun with it!



ncmomof2 said:


> HeatherSue - the miley pattern is in fairytales, frocks and lollipops.  Someone posted a dress a few months ago and I purchased it right away.  It is a european e-file by Tuci Designs.


Thank you! I just found it using  your info.  I'll have to ask Tessa if she'd like something like that!



dianemom2 said:


>


Wow, you've been busy!  My favorite is the patchwork skirt and witch's boot t-shirt!  Everything looks so nice!  I didn't read what you said about the wet marks on the Frankenstein shirt.  So, I thought it was some kind of weird tie-dye.  LOL!



sheridee32 said:


> No the car wasnt moving we were sitting on the ferry you can see the pictures of the shirts on facebook i have you as a friend


I was almost positive it wasn't moving!  I was just teasing!  I'll have to go look at your pics on facebook!



Sapper383 said:


> This is a new pattern for me, but I found it quite easy....I did make a mistake with the waistband, I ended up with the kids heads cut off....oh dear, lesson learnt


The dress is adorable, decapitated little people and all! I really don't think anyone would notice it if you didn't point it out.  Besides, if that little cutie is wearing the dress, you'll just notice her sweet smile!



hivemama said:


> Attempting to come out of lurkdom  Ya'll are hard to keep up with! The talent of this group is amazing, and you have all inspired me! I have had a horrible time trying to get my pics to upload, but finally was able to post them on facebook, so here's a couple of the projects dd6 and I have been working on this summer
> 
> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/185395_263369483675188_100000064159257_1178724_2984689_n.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> Wow, I love all of the dresses! I think the owl dress is my favorite, though!  I can't believe your daughter made that herself!  She is quite the talented little girl!
> 
> [quote="OhStuffandFluff, post: 42225668"]I recently finished a rapunzel dress for my daughter.  It was a rough go, but she seems to like it!  So I guess that is all that matters
> 
> [img]http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232%7Ffp53996%3Enu%3D5%3B%3B3%3E54%3B%3E259%3EWSNRCG%3D343272%3B3%3B934%3Anu0mrj
> THis is the dress with the vest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And without the vest.


WOW!!!! That is FANTASTIC!  She's a beautiful little girl, too!



aboveH20 said:


> I just heard on the evening news that someone in MN won the megamillions jackpot for $220 million.  I'm hoping it's D~ and that when they ask her how she's going to spend it the first thing she'll say is, "taking all my disboutique buddies on a Disney sewing cruise."  We could have seminars and classes and speakers and get lots of free stuff.
> I should probably go pack.


WOO-HOO!!!  That is so generous of her!  I can't wait to see you on the cruise!



2cutekidz said:


>


I just love how you made a collar on this dress.  It is fabulous, Leslie!  Emily is such a cute little model, too!



100AcrePrincess said:


> We do have a copuple or 4 sock monkeys in this house though.


I shudder at the thought.   



DMGeurts said:


> But - if by some chance I ever win the lottery (because I don't buy ticket) - I swear to take each and everyone one of you on a Disney cruise, all expenses paid... and I will even pay to have your machines shipped and we can do a whole sewing week - or maybe even two - if I am feeling generous (which I almost always am) I'll even splurge on an AG doll (or GA, if you prefer) for each of you, so you have someone to sew for.
> 
> D~


We are totally holding you to this!  Although, I would prefer a sewing machine-less trip.  A vacation with a sewing machine is no vacation for me!  



1308Miles said:


> Hi ladies...not sure if you remember me. I was an active poster at the end of last year and beginning of this year when we were planning our first trip to WDW and I started making customs for my two kids and I've been lurking ever since. I've convinced (read: threatened) DH to take us back for MNSSHP! So excited. I've already made three outfits for DD1 and two for DS6. I have four more to make for DD and 5 for DS (not to mention their party costumes.) I've also talked DH into wearing custom tshirts and I'm going to Minnie-fy SisBoom's Meghan dress for me.
> 
> Anyway, I was hoping I could ask a question of you ladies (and gentleman): Has anyone seen any fabric similar to Woody's (Toy Story) yellow & red shirt? I have a great idea a-brewin' in my head and I have no idea where to find such a fabric. I briefly checked JoAnn's and came up empty. Any leads would be greatly appreciated.  I look forward to bombarding you all with pics soon.


Everyone's already answered you about the fabric.  But, I'll throw in my "Nope, I've never found it", too.  I can't wait to see the outfits you come up with, especially your Minnie dress!



jessica52877 said:


>


Awwww......baby Dallas always makes me smile!  



teresajoy said:


> You REALLY need a baby girl you know.


I 2nd that!



OhStuffandFluff said:


> Thanks so much for the kind words!  I have been unsure of my ability to sew!  Everyone's work on here is so inspiring so I had to give it a go myself!  I was glad that my daughter liked it!  I pieced together two patterns. The patterns were Mccalls costume patterns - a fairy pattern and princess dress pattern.


Are you kidding?  You can SEW!!!  I've only made a few things with satin and it was hard!!  



jessica52877 said:


> I
> I've been contemplating. No guarantee on a girl but I am good with either. Of course I have contemplated more then the last time I mentioned it. LOL!


I think you need to stop contemplating and start doing something about it. 



princesskayla said:


> This weeks' winner is....(drumroll)....
> 
> Colleen


WOO-HOO!!!! Congratulations Colleen!  I love this dress!  The swirly ric-rac, the way you incorporated so many classic characters.  I just love it!  Totally original! 



aboveH20 said:


> Today I'm going to a wedding shower for a girl I don't know.  I hope we don't have to play any dumb games, and I hope there's not too much bawdy humor that  me.


This post just made me laugh!



branmuffin said:


> This is my DD posing in front of the counter at Georgetown Cupcakes a.k.a TLC's D.C. Cupcakes! And YES they taste as good as they look on TV!


Such a cute Tinkerbell skirt!  Now I want a cupcake!  The other dresses are adorable, too. I especially like the butterfly fabric!



100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally got the first day of school outfits finished.  DD7 really surprised me & wanted Cinderella's pink dress.  I made it as a sundress.  She'll probably be the only princess in the 3rd grade.


I love it that she wanted a princess dress for the first day of 3rd grade!  Tessa is starting 3rd grade this year too and she told me she wants a Bambi outfit for her first day!  

The Cinderella dress is so pretty!  I've never heard of that book, but the dress is too cute!



NiniMorris said:


> I have said it once and I keep saying it ]
> (LOL) never use a sharpie on fabric on purpose!  Sharpies are for non porous items...not fabric.
> 
> The only time a sharpie is permanent on fabric is when it is not supposed to be there!
> 
> Use fabric markers.  They are permanent on fabric!  A quick heat set with the iron and they are always there.  I have things from almost 30 years ago that still look like they were first done.
> 
> 
> (DD's class did a signature t shirt for their field day a couple of years ago.  All the kids signed everyone's t shirt in sharpies.  I tried to tell the teacher it was a bad idea...she chose not to listen.  Before the first water balloon race was over, half the names were gone.  By the end of the day all that was left was a few stains where the ink had run and ...well it was not pretty!  The next year she used fabric markers!)
> 
> Nini


I never knew that!  Thank you for enlightening me!!  



erikawolf2004 said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to reply, those are perfect!  We just found out a week ago that our DD will be in a uniform this year....I had all this fun fabric to make her dresses for school, looks like I will be making them for the weekends instead



Wow, nothing like short notice, huh?


----------



## miprender

NiniMorris said:


> For those interested in Army Man and his entrance into the world, well, he hasn't made it yet!
> 
> Mom is at 37 weeks, and has had several false alarms...but they keep sending her home!  She is expecting to have him this weekend...and has another 2 weeks before they will do the C section.
> 
> And Army Man's grandmother, the one the hospital had given up for almost dead...well she is coming home from the nursing home in a few days.  She will get to see Army Man once he comes into the world!  All in all it is working out to be a pretty good entrance!
> 
> 
> Nini



 Well that is great news.


I want to thank you too.... I finally figured out how to find the stitch count. I was hitting the wrong arrows before  and I have on my machine



1,366,263 that I only purchased in Nov/Dec of last year


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

HeatherSue said:


> I love it that she wanted a princess dress for the first day of 3rd grade!  Tessa is starting 3rd grade this year too and she told me she wants a Bambi outfit for her first day!
> 
> The Cinderella dress is so pretty!  I've never heard of that book, but the dress is too cute!



Thanks!  I'm just very glad that she still wants to be a little girl.  And Tessa too.  Everything in the stores seems to be pushing them into teenagers way too soon.
Pigeon is very popular in our house.  There are 4 books & they're by Mo Willems. You should head to the library & check them out.  Very funny books.


----------



## Fruto76

princesskayla said:


> This weeks' winner is....(drumroll)....
> 
> Colleen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! You are truly a Disboutique Sewing Princess.
> 
> (PM me so I can get your prize - a pattern of your choice from YCMT!)


 YAY! Congrats Colleen! I loved the way you incorporated the fab 5 into this dress and the ric rac on the bodice is so cute! Awesome job, Sewing Princess!  



cogero said:


> I want to make 2 shirts for DH and I.
> 
> I have 1 shirt left for DD to go with her stitch skirt.
> 
> I have to finish the appliques for 1 more skirt, I have 4 more to go. I then have to sew the 3 skirts together. Each one has 6 Appliques on it. I am using Aimee's skirt tutorial. I did finish all the skirts for these. I am hoping to be done tomorrow.
> 
> This last skirt is taking me a long time since it is the framed princesses but they are fabulous.


 I'm tired just reading that...whew! Can't wait to see them though! 



100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally got the first day of school outfits finished.  DD7 really surprised me & wanted Cinderella's pink dress.  I made it as a sundress.  She'll probably be the only princess in the 3rd grade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD5 has had a book inspired outfit for the first day for her preschool years so we stuck with that this year & she got The Pigeon Finds a Hot Dog for the first day of K.  Yes, she's giving herself bunny ears.


 The dresses are too sweet, and so are your girls! Your little one doing bunny ears had me giggling. 



NiniMorris said:


> For those interested in Army Man and his entrance into the world, well, he hasn't made it yet!
> 
> Mom is at 37 weeks, and has had several false alarms...but they keep sending her home!  She is expecting to have him this weekend...and has another 2 weeks before they will do the C section.
> 
> And Army Man's grandmother, the one the hospital had given up for almost dead...well she is coming home from the nursing home in a few days.  She will get to see Army Man once he comes into the world!  All in all it is working out to be a pretty good entrance!
> 
> 
> Nini


 This is great news! I will keep them in my prayers! 


My ds had a local karate tournament today. Just got done and I'm trying to finish up my runway project tonight, doubt I will though. I anticipate working on it all day tomorrow too. I have got the marathon thread to cooperate a bit better, I had to triple the stabilizer. I think I'm going to see if they will do an exchange for the rayon though. And I was able to grab a last minute ressie for a couple days for me and the kiddos to the World before they go back to school...Yippee I get to make a ticker!


----------



## VBAndrea

branmuffin said:


> Hi all! I have only posted on here a few times, but I am an avid lurker. I love seeing all the beautiful creations. I did vote on the Disboutique runway last week. Everything was so great! I have made a few things this summer that I wanted to share. I made a cuffed stripwork Tinkerbell skirt for my DD5 using AimeeG's tutorial (thank you!!). I also made a couple of Simply Sweets for my neices. They live far away from me, so I don't have any pics of them wearing the dresses. I am currently working on a Rapunzel inspired dress for my DD for our trip to WDW the last week of Sept. I will post pics when it is done. Thanks for looking!
> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...752399880557_637540556_20436683_6595814_n.jpg
> 
> This is my DD posing in front of the counter at Georgetown Cupcakes a.k.a TLC's D.C. Cupcakes! And YES they taste as good as they look on TV!
> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...752397880557_637540556_20436665_3409245_n.jpg
> 
> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0752398095557_637540556_20436667_760026_n.jpg
> 
> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...752398325557_637540556_20436669_5716583_n.jpg


You dd is so cute!  I love her hair   Great job on the skirt and the SS's look fabulous as well.




100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally got the first day of school outfits finished.  DD7 really surprised me & wanted Cinderella's pink dress.  I made it as a sundress.  She'll probably be the only princess in the 3rd grade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD5 has had a book inspired outfit for the first day for her preschool years so we stuck with that this year & she got The Pigeon Finds a Hot Dog for the first day of K.  Yes, she's giving herself bunny ears.


I love the Cindy dress -- that is such a pretty pink ~ it's so soft and delicate looking.  And I adore the pigeon dress.  I think those were my dd's favorite books when she was in K.  I forgot all about them but she so loved to read them.



NiniMorris said:


> For those interested in Army Man and his entrance into the world, well, he hasn't made it yet!
> 
> Mom is at 37 weeks, and has had several false alarms...but they keep sending her home!  She is expecting to have him this weekend...and has another 2 weeks before they will do the C section.
> 
> And Army Man's grandmother, the one the hospital had given up for almost dead...well she is coming home from the nursing home in a few days.  She will get to see Army Man once he comes into the world!  All in all it is working out to be a pretty good entrance!
> 
> 
> Nini


Well it sounds like things are going as good as can be expected.  I'm especially pleased that the grandmother is doing so well now.  Thanks for keeping us updated -- I was actually just thinking about army man yesterday and was wondering what was going on, but I figured you'd let us know when he arrived.



miprender said:


> :
> I want to thank you too.... I finally figured out how to find the stitch count. I was hitting the wrong arrows before  and I have on my machine
> 
> 
> 
> 1,366,263 that I only purchased in Nov/Dec of last year


OMG!!!  No more Disney trips for you!!!  I guess with making five+ shirts for everyday of your trip your machine really has gotten a workout.  



Fruto76 said:


> My ds had a local karate tournament today. Just got done and I'm trying to finish up my runway project tonight, doubt I will though. I anticipate working on it all day tomorrow too. I have got the marathon thread to cooperate a bit better, I had to triple the stabilizer. I think I'm going to see if they will do an exchange for the rayon though. And I was able to grab a last minute ressie for a couple days for me and the kiddos to the World before they go back to school...Yippee I get to make a ticker!


Eeks on the triple stabilizer!  I'm glad you have it working though.  But triple yay for sneeking off to Dis for a couple of days (you FL girls make me so envious!).


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Okay I finally got Kirsten calmed down.  Between Kirsten crying and trying to figure out what the old computer was doing, I could not think.  I was finally able to save the design to my thumb drive and then from the thumb drive to the disk.  Do not ask me why I could not save directly to the disk(crazy computer I guess).  Anyway I know have my entry ready to submit but now I can not find the link.  Would someone PLEASE PM me the email of who to send it to? Can I make a small sugestion?  Can we put the information for the link and who to submit the entries to on the first page.  That would make it so much easier to find.  I am sorry if it was there and I missed it.  I tried but all the crying earlier had my nerves in a bunch. Kirsten is now very happy with our creation and we can not wait to see what everyone has created.

I FOUND IT!!!!  I also submitted.  Please let me know if I am an email flunkie too.


----------



## cogero

NiniMorris said:


> For those interested in Army Man and his entrance into the world, well, he hasn't made it yet!
> 
> Mom is at 37 weeks, and has had several false alarms...but they keep sending her home!  She is expecting to have him this weekend...and has another 2 weeks before they will do the C section.
> 
> And Army Man's grandmother, the one the hospital had given up for almost dead...well she is coming home from the nursing home in a few days.  She will get to see Army Man once he comes into the world!  All in all it is working out to be a pretty good entrance!
> 
> 
> Nini



That is fabulous news. 

Okay I finished all the appliques for the skirts. YEAH Now I can start sewing them tonite.

My fabric for my runway project is in the wash.


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> This morning we stopped in PA at a walmart/mcdonalds. In my trip to find the bathroom I stumbled upon the most beautiful walmart fabric dept I've ever seen. Super clean, bright & organized and best yet -well stocked!!! I found three fabrics I'd been looking for! Not bad for a pit stop!!!



Glad the pit stop was worth it.    Can't wait to see photos.



branmuffin said:


> Hi all! I have only posted on here a few times, but I am an avid lurker. I love seeing all the beautiful creations. I did vote on the Disboutique runway last week. Everything was so great! I have made a few things this summer that I wanted to share. I made a cuffed stripwork Tinkerbell skirt for my DD5 using AimeeG's tutorial (thank you!!). I also made a couple of Simply Sweets for my neices. They live far away from me, so I don't have any pics of them wearing the dresses. I am currently working on a Rapunzel inspired dress for my DD for our trip to WDW the last week of Sept. I will post pics when it is done. Thanks for looking!
> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...752399880557_637540556_20436683_6595814_n.jpg
> 
> This is my DD posing in front of the counter at Georgetown Cupcakes a.k.a TLC's D.C. Cupcakes! And YES they taste as good as they look on TV!
> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...752397880557_637540556_20436665_3409245_n.jpg
> 
> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0752398095557_637540556_20436667_760026_n.jpg
> 
> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...752398325557_637540556_20436669_5716583_n.jpg



Super cute!



100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally got the first day of school outfits finished.  DD7 really surprised me & wanted Cinderella's pink dress.  I made it as a sundress.  She'll probably be the only princess in the 3rd grade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD5 has had a book inspired outfit for the first day for her preschool years so we stuck with that this year & she got The Pigeon Finds a Hot Dog for the first day of K.  Yes, she's giving herself bunny ears.



Adorable!



erikawolf2004 said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to reply, those are perfect!  We just found out a week ago that our DD will be in a uniform this year....I had all this fun fabric to make her dresses for school, looks like I will be making them for the weekends instead



Glad they'll work for you.    They really are great patterns.  



NiniMorris said:


> For those interested in Army Man and his entrance into the world, well, he hasn't made it yet!
> 
> Mom is at 37 weeks, and has had several false alarms...but they keep sending her home!  She is expecting to have him this weekend...and has another 2 weeks before they will do the C section.
> 
> And Army Man's grandmother, the one the hospital had given up for almost dead...well she is coming home from the nursing home in a few days.  She will get to see Army Man once he comes into the world!  All in all it is working out to be a pretty good entrance!
> 
> 
> Nini



YAY!!!  Sounds like everything is turning around nicely.  



HeatherSue said:


> WOO-HOO!!!  That is so generous of her!  I can't wait to see you on the cruise!
> 
> We are totally holding you to this!  Although, I would prefer a sewing machine-less trip.  A vacation with a sewing machine is no vacation for me!



What about me - don't you want to see me too???  LOL

Just for that, you'll get two.    ROFL

D~


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> I want to make 2 shirts for DH and I.
> 
> I have 1 shirt left for DD to go with her stitch skirt.
> 
> I have to finish the appliques for 1 more skirt, I have 4 more to go. I then have to sew the 3 skirts together. Each one has 6 Appliques on it. I am using Aimee's skirt tutorial. I did finish all the skirts for these. I am hoping to be done tomorrow.
> 
> This last skirt is taking me a long time since it is the framed princesses but they are fabulous.





cogero said:


> That is fabulous news.
> 
> Okay I finished all the appliques for the skirts. YEAH Now I can start sewing them tonite.
> 
> My fabric for my runway project is in the wash.



Sounds like you had a lot to do but you made a lot of progress today.  I can't wait to see pictures!

No sewing for me today.  Hubby and I took a day trip to Philly and had lunch at Ralphs and  then shopped the Italian Market area.  YUMMY! Tomorrow we pick up our girls from summer camp.  I can't wait to see them but I am dreading the laundry!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Fruto76 said:


> The dresses are too sweet, and so are your girls! Your little one doing bunny ears had me giggling.





VBAndrea said:


> I love the Cindy dress -- that is such a pretty pink ~ it's so soft and delicate looking.  And I adore the pigeon dress.  I think those were my dd's favorite books when she was in K.  I forgot all about them but she so loved to read them.





DMGeurts said:


> Adorable!



Thanks!


----------



## Meshell2002

OhStuffandFluff said:


> I recently finished a rapunzel dress for my daughter.  It was a rough go, but she seems to like it!  So I guess that is all that matters
> 
> 
> http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232fp53996>nu=5;;3>54;>259>WSNRCG=343272;3;934:nu0mrj
> THis is the dress with the vest.
> 
> http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232fp539;9>nu=5;;3>54;>259>WSNRCG=343273976234:nu0mrj
> And without the vest.



Ok I am so far behind on this thread that there is way TMTQ but this was to cute I had tooo! your DD looks VERY happy

Chiara- you only have about a week!....you must post photos of everything together! I bet there's a lot of stuff.

I started a pair of easy fits for DS (PJs at 5 he thinks he's big now) and then I will start on his bday shirt for his party in Sept, then there's fall stuff and our trip stuff....placed my Jiffy shirt order...and now I'm waiting


----------



## hivemama

Congrats Colleen! I loved how you took inspiration from so many well known characters! The dress was beautiful.


Thanks everyone for the kind comments about my dd's dress. She woked really hard on it! It took her about 8 weeks, since I had to sit there the whole time reminding her to keep her fabric lined up, not to go too fast, etc. It was a fun and stressful (for me, who often wanted to say "nevermind, I'll do it for you") project, and has given us a new hobby to share!



SallyfromDE said:


> The dresses are beautiful. DD did an amazing job!! The dress came out adorable. Kirsta keeps getting the itch to sew when I do, then keeps interupting me for things. She gets bored after 10 minutes and leaves a mess laying around. I should get her a sewing lessons. She won't listen to me.


She only lasted about 20-30 minutes at a time, and I had to sit there with her. I couldn't sew while she was. And there were LOTS of times I had to bite my tongue and remind myself that crooked topstitching is not the end of the world 

Working on my first CarlaC bowling shirts. Have any of you found a good bowling pattern for adults? I'm making all my boys matching hawaiian shirts for our dinner at Spirit of Aloha. Don't think DH will fit in the largest size of the CarlaC one, although it might be funny to see


----------



## teresajoy

jessica52877 said:


> I just wish I had a cute picture on this computer of him. I have such cute pictures that year and great memories!! I love Disney!!
> 
> I've been contemplating. No guarantee on a girl but I am good with either. Of course I have contemplated more then the last time I mentioned it. LOL!
> 
> And I knew you would comment on this!



I couldn't NOT comment!! 

I'm glad to think you are contemplating! 



OhStuffandFluff said:


> Thanks so much for the kind words!  I have been unsure of my ability to sew!  Everyone's work on here is so inspiring so I had to give it a go myself!  I was glad that my daughter liked it!  I pieced together two patterns. The patterns were Mccalls costume patterns - a fairy pattern and princess dress pattern.



It  is absolutely amazing!! I don't know why you would be unsure of your abilities!!! I can't wait  to see what else  you make! 



princesskayla said:


> This weeks' winner is....(drumroll)....
> 
> Colleen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! You are truly a Disboutique Sewing Princess.
> 
> (PM me so I can get your prize - a pattern of your choice from YCMT!)



I LOVE this outfit!!! Congratulations Colleen! 



aboveH20 said:


> Today I'm going to a wedding shower for a girl I don't know.  I hope we don't have to play any dumb games, and I hope there's not too much bawdy humor that s me.



I love going to showers, but I HATE stupid games and  "bawdy humor" (I like that term, I'll have to remember that!) 



mphalens said:


> cdonalds. In my trip to find the bathroom I stumbled upon the most beautiful walmart fabric dept I've ever seen. Super clean, bright & organized and best yet -well stocked!!! I found three fabrics I'd been looking for! Not bad for a pit stop!!!



OOOOH!!!! That was  a  good stop!!!!!



branmuffin said:


> Hi all! I have only posted on here a few times, but I am an avid lurker. I love seeing all the beautiful creations. I did vote on the Disboutique runway last week. Everything was so great! I have made a few things this summer that I wanted to share. I made a cuffed stripwork Tinkerbell skirt for my DD5 using AimeeG's tutorial (thank you!!). I also made a couple of Simply Sweets for my neices. They live far away from me, so I don't have any pics of them wearing the dresses. I am currently working on a Rapunzel inspired dress for my DD for our trip to WDW the last week of Sept. I will post pics when it is done. Thanks for looking!
> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...752399880557_637540556_20436683_6595814_n.jpg
> 
> This is my DD posing in front of the counter at Georgetown Cupcakes a.k.a TLC's D.C. Cupcakes! And YES they taste as good as they look on TV!
> [IMG]http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net...880557_637540556_20436665_3409245_n.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net...8095557_637540556_20436667_760026_n.jpg[/IMG]


Super cute!!!! I've been hungry for cake pops all day,now you have me  even hungrier! 



100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally got the first day of school outfits finished.  DD7 really surprised me & wanted Cinderella's pink dress.  I made it as a sundress.  She'll probably be the only princess in the 3rd grade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD5 has had a book inspired outfit for the first day for her preschool years so we stuck with that this year & she got The Pigeon Finds a Hot Dog for the first day of K.  Yes, she's giving herself bunny ears.



I love that she wanted a Pink Cindy dress!!!!! She and Lyddie must be abot the same  age. Lydia is  in 3rd grade too. 

I love the Pigeon books!!! This dress is so cute!!!! 



clhemsath said:


> Thanks Teresa!  So, would you make a circle skirt like these directions I found?
> 
> 
> 1 Measure the largest part of your hips to get the measurement for the elastic waist (it has to be large enough to stretch over your hips).
> 
> 2 Lay out the square of fabric and use the measuring tape to make a circle as large as your hips. Trace the circle out with a pencil.
> 
> 3 Trace another circle around the edge of the fabric. Trace the largest circle that will fit inside of the fabric square, going all the way to the edges of the sides of the square. You can trim it later or just make a larger hem if you want the skirt shorter.
> 
> 4 Cut out the inner circle and cut around the outer circle. To cut out the inner circle, fold the fabric in half and make a small cut to fit your scissors into, then proceed with cutting along the line.
> 
> 5 Measure your waist to get the length of your elastic band. Cut the elastic to a comfortable length to sit around your waist when it is not stretched. Make sure that it sits where you want it to when it is at its shortest length, because if it is stretched out at all it will tend to ride up higher than you would like.
> 
> 6 Sew the ends of the elastic together into a waistband and place the elastic circle inside the smaller circle of the skirt. Fold the fabric over the waistband and sew around the circle, being careful not to sew over the elastic, which will prevent it from stretching properly.
> 
> 7 Try on the skirt with the unfinished hem and pin the hem under at the desired length. Sew the hem with the inside of the skirt up so that you can see that the hem is uniform in length all the way around.
> 
> I am starting to figure out that I really just need to follow a pattern because my brain is starting to hurt
> 
> Thanks for your help



That's not the way I do it, but it would certainly work.  
I was going to explain how I do it, but I'll just link to a tutorial with pictures  and that will be easier. 
http://sewingmamas.com/b/downloads.php?do=file&id=26&act=down

If you want it longer than you can get  with that method, I've also done the skirt  in different panels. I
1. take  the bodice width, divide  it into how many panels I want (usually 4)  then, 
2.I take a big piece of paper (wrapping paper would be good) Fold the paper in half  lengthwise, 
3.unfold it so you have a crease going down the center. 
4.Draw  a line  centered over the crease at the top of the paper the width you figured  out  for your panels in step 1
5. I then I put my tape measurer (You could use a string too), meausre down the length I want  the skirt,
6. Keeping the top of the tape measurer in the center, arc it from one side of the paper the other and mark the arc. (likeit says to do in the other tutorial)
7. Now you have your pattern, transfer it to your fabric and sew the  pieces together. 
8. I'm good at making simple things seem complicated,this is much easier than I've made it sound! 




NiniMorris said:


> For those interested in Army Man and his entrance into the world, well, he hasn't made it yet!
> 
> Mom is at 37 weeks, and has had several false alarms...but they keep sending her home!  She is expecting to have him this weekend...and has another 2 weeks before they will do the C section.
> 
> And Army Man's grandmother, the one the hospital had given up for almost dead...well she is coming home from the nursing home in a few days.  She will get to see Army Man once he comes into the world!  All in all it is working out to be a pretty good entrance!
> 
> 
> Nini



WOW!!! That is so good to hear!

Do they want  the baby to come early? 



HeatherSue said:


> I think you need to stop contemplating and start doing something about it.



I agree!!!! 

Yay  on the Bambi outfit! Are  you going to make her one? 



100AcrePrincess said:


> Thanks!  I'm just very glad that she still wants to be a little girl.  And Tessa too.  Everything in the stores seems to be pushing them into teenagers way too soon.
> Pigeon is very popular in our house.  There are 4 books & they're by Mo Willems. You should head to the library & check them out.  Very funny books.



This makes me happy too! Lydia still loves  ruffles  and little  girl things.


----------



## love to stitch

dianemom2 said:


> So here is what I have been working on this week.  I went through my fabric stash last week and thought up a few projects to use some of the fabrics that I've had for a while now.  Even the t-shirts are from my stash.  The only new thing I had to buy for these projects was the applique designs. I bought the Thanksgiving and Halloween designs and then I got the chalkboard alphabet for free!  Sorry that there are so many pictures.  I've done a lot of sewing this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that this one looks strange.  I didn't wait for the shirt to dry after I washed off my placement markings.



Those are great fall outfits.



Sapper383 said:


> This is a new pattern for me, but I found it quite easy....I did make a mistake with the waistband, I ended up with the kids heads cut off....oh dear, lesson learnt



That is very cute.



hivemama said:


> Attempting to come out of lurkdom  Ya'll are hard to keep up with! The talent of this group is amazing, and you have all inspired me! I have had a horrible time trying to get my pics to upload, but finally was able to post them on facebook, so here's a couple of the projects dd6 and I have been working on this summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The owl dress she made all by herself! I'm so proud of her! She worked really hard. I've struggled to find anything to hold her attention. She's my kid who can't stand still and doesn't seem to have a lot of interests, so I was so excited to see her take to this the way she did! The only part I helped with was the gathering. She has become pretty confident on her machine!
> The back shot on the Feliz isn't great since she was being goofy, but hopefully you get the idea. Now I'm making her a Belle dress for our trip in November! Hoping to finish it tonight or tomorrow!
> 
> Janna



All the dresses are very pretty and you must be thrilled that your daughter wants to sew too.




2cutekidz said:


> It's been a long time since I've posted!  I'll never catch up, so I'm jumping right in!  We're planning a January trip, and I'm already dreaming up all the customs!!  Dare I say it...this might be the last trip where DD wears full customs
> 
> Here's my latest set...



The outfit and your daughter are very pretty.



100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally got the first day of school outfits finished.  DD7 really surprised me & wanted Cinderella's pink dress.  I made it as a sundress.  She'll probably be the only princess in the 3rd grade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD5 has had a book inspired outfit for the first day for her preschool years so we stuck with that this year & she got The Pigeon Finds a Hot Dog for the first day of K.  Yes, she's giving herself bunny ears.



The dresses and your daughters are adorable.


----------



## love to stitch

These are the last of the outfits for my granddaughter for our trip next month.






This is the dress she will wear on the way to Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique.






And this is the dress she will be wearing when she leaves Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and to have lunch with the princesses.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Just poking my head out to say I set foot in my very first Joann's today!!  One opened in our mall on Thursday.  Not as big as I thought, but lots of things to peruse.  They had exactly three Disney cottons, and the cutting table line was outrageous, so I decided against it.  Still excited to have a Joann's, though!!!

GREAT things so far!  I love all the dresses.  I'm just working on a couple outfits for our fall trip.  Luckily the kids can still fit several from the past few trips.  I have a week before I report back to school, so hopefully I can get some stuff done and post a bit more.


----------



## 2girlsmommy

I need some serious help!    If you have a MAC and use PED-Basic via parallels, will you PM me?  I can't get PED-Basic to recognize the card writer.  The computer knows it is there and the red light is on the writer, but they are not speaking to each other!  I'm soooo frustrated!  Thanks in advance!
Erica


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally got the first day of school outfits finished.  DD7 really surprised me & wanted Cinderella's pink dress.  I made it as a sundress.  She'll probably be the only princess in the 3rd grade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD5 has had a book inspired outfit for the first day for her preschool years so we stuck with that this year & she got The Pigeon Finds a Hot Dog for the first day of K.  Yes, she's giving herself bunny ears.


*thos dresses and your girls are absolutley adorable! ...what a cute idea for the pigeon & the hot dog...
*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

love to stitch said:


> These are the last of the outfits for my granddaughter for our trip next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the dress she will wear on the way to Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the dress she will be wearing when she leaves Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and to have lunch with the princesses.


*all 3 just precious,but the cinderella dress is beautiful...*


----------



## teresajoy

love to stitch said:


> These are the last of the outfits for my granddaughter for our trip next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the dress she will wear on the way to Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the dress she will be wearing when she leaves Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and to have lunch with the princesses.



You have simply outdone  yourself!!!!! WOW!!! I was loving the first two outfits, then scrolled to the third and, HOLY MOLEY!!! WOW! Simply absolutely FANTASTIC!!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!! Did you do the smocking too?  



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Just poking my head out to say I set foot in my very first Joann's today!!  One opened in our mall on Thursday.  Not as big as I thought, but lots of things to peruse.  They had exactly three Disney cottons, and the cutting table line was outrageous, so I decided against it.  Still excited to have a Joann's, though!!!
> 
> GREAT things so far!  I love all the dresses.  I'm just working on a couple outfits for our fall trip.  Luckily the kids can still fit several from the past few trips.  I have a week before I report back to school, so hopefully I can get some stuff done and post a bit more.



YAY on your Joann's!!!!! Too bad they didn't have more Disney cottons!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

love to stitch said:


> These are the last of the outfits for my granddaughter for our trip next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the dress she will wear on the way to Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the dress she will be wearing when she leaves Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and to have lunch with the princesses.



These are all so cute!  I absolutely love the cinderella dress!!  so beautiful!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*I had a funtastic saturday with my dd's today,and NO DGK"S! was a nice mother/daughter time. we hit the thrift store,got some fall things for dgk's { all kids clothes 75% off!} ,i went hoping the sewing machine i had seen the day before was still there and of course it was not! someone was looking at/turning it on and i waited for more than 20 mins. to see if they were gonna get it. i got tired of waiting so i went home,i decided to take a chance today and it was gone! it was a singer in a carry case,i could see it had the manual with it and looked in great shape,it was working,if only i would of started on that side of the store...they got a dreat deal ,it was $30 but all housewares were 1/2 off!!! oh well...maybe santa will bring me one ...
 after the thrift store we went to Joann and i got 2 butterick patterns that were on sale,a skirt pattern { too big for any of mine!,was the last one and i didn't check the size,oh well one day i will use it1 and i also got a peasent type toddler pattern with a pinafore which is great since dgd's Kensleigh,Graice and Chloe have decided they wanna be the ingall's sisters fro halloween. their greatgrandpa has introduced them to the movies on dvd and they love them...i like that they can still wear the dresses to church...now to see what i hae in my stash to fit the period...
after that it was mickey d's and then to the movies!!! we saw The Help! what a wonderful movie..we cried,laughed,cheered and applauded for the whole 2 hrs. 17 mins! it was GREAT!!! it was packed fo rthe 1 pm show,only a few seats empty on the fromt 2 rows...groups of women,firends/family and even a man or 2! if you haven't seen it yet it is a must see! so glad we went,we very seldom go to the movies because it is so pricey but this was well worth the $7.50 matinee ticket price...i treated my girls and was so glad i did! and at the last minute my cousin joined us! so it was a lovely day,topped off by a bubble bath and dh cooked pork chops/steak,baked potatoes and backed sweet potatoes fro dinner,so we have enough for lunch tomorrow too! and a nice peach lemonade  while i relaxed and watched tv as i daydreamed about the prairie dresses bonnets...not sure about doing the bonnets,will look on ehow and youtube for tutes...
    hope you are all having a funtastic weekend too!  *


----------



## Granna4679

dianemom2 said:


> I love how this turned out!  It was very clever how you used an old GS leader skirt to make this too.  Now the outfit has some history.
> 
> So here is what I have been working on this week.  I went through my fabric stash last week and thought up a few projects to use some of the fabrics that I've had for a while now.  Even the t-shirts are from my stash.  The only new thing I had to buy for these projects was the applique designs. I bought the Thanksgiving and Halloween designs and then I got the chalkboard alphabet for free!  Sorry that there are so many pictures.  I've done a lot of sewing this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that this one looks strange.  I didn't wait for the shirt to dry after I washed off my placement markings.



I love all of your outfits.  I got the Chalkboard applique from PA also for free.  I have already used it twice today and love the outcome.  I will post pics in a couple days when I get them taken and uploaded. 





hivemama said:


> Attempting to come out of lurkdom  Ya'll are hard to keep up with! The talent of this group is amazing, and you have all inspired me! I have had a horrible time trying to get my pics to upload, but finally was able to post them on facebook, so here's a couple of the projects dd6 and I have been working on this summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The owl dress she made all by herself! I'm so proud of her! She worked really hard. I've struggled to find anything to hold her attention. She's my kid who can't stand still and doesn't seem to have a lot of interests, so I was so excited to see her take to this the way she did! The only part I helped with was the gathering. She has become pretty confident on her machine!
> The back shot on the Feliz isn't great since she was being goofy, but hopefully you get the idea. Now I'm making her a Belle dress for our trip in November! Hoping to finish it tonight or tomorrow!
> 
> Janna



Alllllll tooooo cute!!  Tell your DD I am super duper impressed with how well she made the dress.  It is adorable.  I bet she is super proud of herself (and she should be)



2cutekidz said:


> It's been a long time since I've posted!  I'll never catch up, so I'm jumping right in!  We're planning a January trip, and I'm already dreaming up all the customs!!  Dare I say it...this might be the last trip where DD wears full customs
> 
> Here's my latest set...



OMG...that is just precious!!!! I love every bit of it!!


----------



## juliesews

I have not made it to the new Norman Joanns.  The one I shopped in Texas was amazing.  I am so sad to hear it isn't very big but anything has to be better than the one in OKC.


----------



## RMAMom

I am still battling Murphy's Law in my sewing room. I have been working on the same dress for three week now. If it could be sewn on backwards, upside down inside out I have done it, two or three times. I have run out of fabric by about a half a yard and ran to Joann's for another half yard to finish (it just needs a sash) and they were out of it so DH and I ran to another Joann's about 20 minutes away and thankfully it was there and I bought 3 yards (just in case) I just may finish it today! By the way, the dress is a sleeveless, collarless, precious dress it should have been done in a few hours! 





100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally got the first day of school outfits finished.  DD7 really surprised me & wanted Cinderella's pink dress.  I made it as a sundress.  She'll probably be the only princess in the 3rd grade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD5 has had a book inspired outfit for the first day for her preschool years so we stuck with that this year & she got The Pigeon Finds a Hot Dog for the first day of K.  Yes, she's giving herself bunny ears.


These are great and what a great first day of school dress! She looks so happy!



NiniMorris said:


> For those interested in Army Man and his entrance into the world, well, he hasn't made it yet!
> 
> Mom is at 37 weeks, and has had several false alarms...but they keep sending her home!  She is expecting to have him this weekend...and has another 2 weeks before they will do the C section.
> 
> And Army Man's grandmother, the one the hospital had given up for almost dead...well she is coming home from the nursing home in a few days.  She will get to see Army Man once he comes into the world!  All in all it is working out to be a pretty good entrance!
> 
> 
> Nini


I am so glad to hear this, I think about them and pray for them daily. I am so pleased to hear that Grandmom will get to see him.



love to stitch said:


> These are the last of the outfits for my granddaughter for our trip next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the dress she will wear on the way to Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the dress she will be wearing when she leaves Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and to have lunch with the princesses.



These are just beautiful, your grandaughter will get a lot of attention in that Cinderella dress!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I had a funtastic saturday with my dd's today,and NO DGK"S! was a nice mother/daughter time. we hit the thrift store,got some fall things for dgk's { all kids clothes 75% off!} ,i went hoping the sewing machine i had seen the day before was still there and of course it was not! someone was looking at/turning it on and i waited for more than 20 mins. to see if they were gonna get it. i got tired of waiting so i went home,i decided to take a chance today and it was gone! it was a singer in a carry case,i could see it had the manual with it and looked in great shape,it was working,if only i would of started on that side of the store...they got a dreat deal ,it was $30 but all housewares were 1/2 off!!! oh well...maybe santa will bring me one ...
> after the thrift store we went to Joann and i got 2 butterick patterns that were on sale,a skirt pattern { too big for any of mine!,was the last one and i didn't check the size,oh well one day i will use it1 and i also got a peasent type toddler pattern with a pinafore which is great since dgd's Kensleigh,Graice and Chloe have decided they wanna be the ingall's sisters fro halloween. their greatgrandpa has introduced them to the movies on dvd and they love them...i like that they can still wear the dresses to church...now to see what i hae in my stash to fit the period...
> after that it was mickey d's and then to the movies!!! we saw The Help! what a wonderful movie..we cried,laughed,cheered and applauded for the whole 2 hrs. 17 mins! it was GREAT!!! it was packed fo rthe 1 pm show,only a few seats empty on the fromt 2 rows...groups of women,firends/family and even a man or 2! if you haven't seen it yet it is a must see! so glad we went,we very seldom go to the movies because it is so pricey but this was well worth the $7.50 matinee ticket price...i treated my girls and was so glad i did! and at the last minute my cousin joined us! so it was a lovely day,topped off by a bubble bath and dh cooked pork chops/steak,baked potatoes and backed sweet potatoes fro dinner,so we have enough for lunch tomorrow too! and a nice peach lemonade  while i relaxed and watched tv as i daydreamed about the prairie dresses bonnets...not sure about doing the bonnets,will look on ehow and youtube for tutes...
> hope you are all having a funtastic weekend too!  *




What a great day! I think I'm going to read The Help on the plane on my way to Disney next month but I do want to see the movie. I will have to wait until we get back though. I'm sorry you missed out on the sewing machine, it sounds like it would have been a great find.


----------



## cogero

love to stitch said:


> These are the last of the outfits for my granddaughter for our trip next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the dress she will wear on the way to Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the dress she will be wearing when she leaves Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and to have lunch with the princesses.



These are just fabulous. Gorgeous.

I want to see The Help it was one of the best books I had read in a long time in 2010. I may go with my Mom and Sister this week depending on my schedule.

Thinking of moving my sewing machine and iron board into the dining room today so I can work on my Runway project and the skirt I cut out. Otherwise I will work on the final shirt for DD, the Runway Shirt I need and the 4 shirts for DH and I (except for these I can't decide what I want to do)

Off to clean out a drawer in my bedroom.


----------



## glassslipper2004

Wow, I just discovered this thread and the things you guys make are AMAZING!!  I wish I had found you earlier - I am a very amateur sewer/crafter and your stuff is downright inspiring!  Our trip is soon (hooray!) but the down side is I don't have time to make much more... however you can be sure it isn't going to be our last trip!

I didn't scroll through all of your pages but I am particularly interested in pirate costumes this week.  My daughters are 12 and 13 and the older one especially isn't that interested in dressing up for pirate night on the cruise we're taking, but I am trying to make her something relatively low-key that still fits in with the theme.  If anyone has ideas or pictures of something pirate-y for a teen girl that they'd like to share, I'd love to hear/see.  Thank you!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I haven't posted in awhile....been too sick with the beginning of this pregnancy, but luckily I am starting to feel a little bit better.  

Jessica, you should definitely have another one.  When I was contemplating, Heather and Teresa said that I would never regret having another one, but may regret it someday down the road if I never do.   And now that I am feeling better, I can hardly wait to meet this little one! (Just my two cents.)

I need to get busy making my girls something for the AG store.  We are going to the Chicago one in 1 1/2 weeks.  They are of course very excited.  I haven't done much sewing since I have been pregnant, but am starting to feel a little more up to it now.  Not to take over the thread, but I do have an AG question for you guys that have done this before: a lot of you mentioned that you have used a personal shopper when you have gone to the store.  I keep debating this b/c I can't decide if I would like having someone in our space the whole time and they have no idea what they want to spend their money on that they have saved.  We'll be indecisive and I don't want to feel pressure from having someone with us.  What do you think?  Is this something my girls and I would still like?  I want to have a lot of time and fun while we are there.  Of course, my DH may have a differing opinion since he will be there too.   Any advice?  Helpful hints?

I can't wait to see more of the project runway pics.  Did I already miss the posting of week 2?


----------



## tricia

glassslipper2004 said:


> Wow, I just discovered this thread and the things you guys make are AMAZING!!  I wish I had found you earlier - I am a very amateur sewer/crafter and your stuff is downright inspiring!  Our trip is soon (hooray!) but the down side is I don't have time to make much more... however you can be sure it isn't going to be our last trip!
> 
> I didn't scroll through all of your pages but I am particularly interested in pirate costumes this week.  My daughters are 12 and 13 and the older one especially isn't that interested in dressing up for pirate night on the cruise we're taking, but I am trying to make her something relatively low-key that still fits in with the theme.  If anyone has ideas or pictures of something pirate-y for a teen girl that they'd like to share, I'd love to hear/see.  Thank you!



White blouse with a corset (fairly easy to whip up), red kerchief/bandana, and a short black skirt.  Add some skulls and crossbones somewhere if you can.  I would think you might be able to get away with that on a 13 year old.  My DS is 14,  and the stuff he wears at Disney and on cruises usually doesn't get worn again at home,  except if it is a tshirt he can sleep in.


----------



## tricia

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I can't wait to see more of the project runway pics.  Did I already miss the posting of week 2?



glad you are starting to feel better.

I'm no help with the AG question,  but we have our assignments for wk 2 of runway, but the pics are not due till tomorrow.


----------



## miprender

princesskayla said:


> This weeks' winner is....(drumroll)....
> 
> Colleen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! You are truly a Disboutique Sewing Princess.
> 
> (PM me so I can get your prize - a pattern of your choice from YCMT!)



Congrats Colleen




VBAndrea said:


> OMG!!!  No more Disney trips for you!!!  I guess with making five+ shirts for everyday of your trip your machine really has gotten a workout.



 I so need another trip. Our trip just went by too fast.



love to stitch said:


> These are the last of the outfits for my granddaughter for our trip next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the dress she will wear on the way to Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the dress she will be wearing when she leaves Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and to have lunch with the princesses.



Wow those are just beautiful.




RMAMom said:


> I am still battling Murphy's Law in my sewing room. I have been working on the same dress for three week now. If it could be sewn on backwards, upside down inside out I have done it, two or three times. I have run out of fabric by about a half a yard and ran to Joann's for another half yard to finish (it just needs a sash) and they were out of it so DH and I ran to another Joann's about 20 minutes away and thankfully it was there and I bought 3 yards (just in case) I just may finish it today! By the way, the dress is a sleeveless, collarless, precious dress it should have been done in a few hours!



Hope everything goes smoothly today. Can't wait to see the picture.



100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally got the first day of school outfits finished.  DD7 really surprised me & wanted Cinderella's pink dress.  I made it as a sundress.  She'll probably be the only princess in the 3rd grade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD5 has had a book inspired outfit for the first day for her preschool years so we stuck with that this year & she got The Pigeon Finds a Hot Dog for the first day of K.  Yes, she's giving herself bunny ears.



Somehow I missed the original post. Great job on all the BTS outfits. Love that your DD wants to be a princess for school.


----------



## cogero

These are a sneak peak of what I have been doing.





and






I also have shirts done for these already.

Going to work on a few things this morning while we are stuck inside LOL


----------



## DMGeurts

love to stitch said:


> These are the last of the outfits for my granddaughter for our trip next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the dress she will wear on the way to Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the dress she will be wearing when she leaves Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and to have lunch with the princesses.



These turned out so cute - I especially love the one that she is going to wear out of BBB - it's so perfect.  And no one else will have a dress like her's that day - how special!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I had a funtastic saturday with my dd's today,and NO DGK"S! was a nice mother/daughter time. we hit the thrift store,got some fall things for dgk's { all kids clothes 75% off!} ,i went hoping the sewing machine i had seen the day before was still there and of course it was not! someone was looking at/turning it on and i waited for more than 20 mins. to see if they were gonna get it. i got tired of waiting so i went home,i decided to take a chance today and it was gone! it was a singer in a carry case,i could see it had the manual with it and looked in great shape,it was working,if only i would of started on that side of the store...they got a dreat deal ,it was $30 but all housewares were 1/2 off!!! oh well...maybe santa will bring me one ...
> after the thrift store we went to Joann and i got 2 butterick patterns that were on sale,a skirt pattern { too big for any of mine!,was the last one and i didn't check the size,oh well one day i will use it1 and i also got a peasent type toddler pattern with a pinafore which is great since dgd's Kensleigh,Graice and Chloe have decided they wanna be the ingall's sisters fro halloween. their greatgrandpa has introduced them to the movies on dvd and they love them...i like that they can still wear the dresses to church...now to see what i hae in my stash to fit the period...
> after that it was mickey d's and then to the movies!!! we saw The Help! what a wonderful movie..we cried,laughed,cheered and applauded for the whole 2 hrs. 17 mins! it was GREAT!!! it was packed fo rthe 1 pm show,only a few seats empty on the fromt 2 rows...groups of women,firends/family and even a man or 2! if you haven't seen it yet it is a must see! so glad we went,we very seldom go to the movies because it is so pricey but this was well worth the $7.50 matinee ticket price...i treated my girls and was so glad i did! and at the last minute my cousin joined us! so it was a lovely day,topped off by a bubble bath and dh cooked pork chops/steak,baked potatoes and backed sweet potatoes fro dinner,so we have enough for lunch tomorrow too! and a nice peach lemonade  while i relaxed and watched tv as i daydreamed about the prairie dresses bonnets...not sure about doing the bonnets,will look on ehow and youtube for tutes...
> hope you are all having a funtastic weekend too!  *



It sounds like you had a wonderful day!  Bummer about the sewing machine - I know that I have my eyes open for a Singer 401, so I can have an old metal machine to do my zig zagging - My Brothers do such a poor satin stitch, and I am so spoiled with Patience's straight stitch.  I hope you are able to find a machine soon.



RMAMom said:


> I am still battling Murphy's Law in my sewing room. I have been working on the same dress for three week now. If it could be sewn on backwards, upside down inside out I have done it, two or three times. I have run out of fabric by about a half a yard and ran to Joann's for another half yard to finish (it just needs a sash) and they were out of it so DH and I ran to another Joann's about 20 minutes away and thankfully it was there and I bought 3 yards (just in case) I just may finish it today! By the way, the dress is a sleeveless, collarless, precious dress it should have been done in a few hours!



I am so sorry - I sure hope that things go better with this dress today and you are able to finish it with out a hitch.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I need to get busy making my girls something for the AG store.  We are going to the Chicago one in 1 1/2 weeks.  They are of course very excited.  I haven't done much sewing since I have been pregnant, but am starting to feel a little more up to it now.  Not to take over the thread, but I do have an AG question for you guys that have done this before: a lot of you mentioned that you have used a personal shopper when you have gone to the store.  I keep debating this b/c I can't decide if I would like having someone in our space the whole time and they have no idea what they want to spend their money on that they have saved.  We'll be indecisive and I don't want to feel pressure from having someone with us.  What do you think?  Is this something my girls and I would still like?  I want to have a lot of time and fun while we are there.  Of course, my DH may have a differing opinion since he will be there too.   Any advice?  Helpful hints?
> 
> I can't wait to see more of the project runway pics.  Did I already miss the posting of week 2?



Sorry you haven't been feeling well - I hope you continue to feel better.

I still recommend a Personal Shopper for you - they are very descriptive about the items, they guide you to the areas of the store you are interested in, and they hold all your items in their office and check you out right there - so no lines.  You can also ask to be left alone to continue to shop - and meet in thier office later to check out.  They are no pressure sales, they are just helpful and nice.  No commission no tips and totally free - I highly recommend.  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

cogero said:


> These are a sneak peak of what I have been doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have shirts done for these already.
> 
> Going to work on a few things this morning while we are stuck inside LOL



Oooh - I just love all of those!

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

love to stitch said:


> These are the last of the outfits for my granddaughter for our trip next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the dress she will wear on the way to Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the dress she will be wearing when she leaves Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and to have lunch with the princesses.


All are lovely.  The BBB starter dress is so adorable with that fabric you chose.  And I think the post dress is stunning as well.  I think your dd will be getting oodles of attention.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I haven't posted in awhile....been too sick with the beginning of this pregnancy, but luckily I am starting to feel a little bit better.
> 
> Jessica, you should definitely have another one.  When I was contemplating, Heather and Teresa said that I would never regret having another one, but may regret it someday down the road if I never do.   And now that I am feeling better, I can hardly wait to meet this little one! (Just my two cents.)
> 
> I need to get busy making my girls something for the AG store.  We are going to the Chicago one in 1 1/2 weeks.  They are of course very excited.  I haven't done much sewing since I have been pregnant, but am starting to feel a little more up to it now.  Not to take over the thread, but I do have an AG question for you guys that have done this before: a lot of you mentioned that you have used a personal shopper when you have gone to the store.  I keep debating this b/c I can't decide if I would like having someone in our space the whole time and they have no idea what they want to spend their money on that they have saved.  We'll be indecisive and I don't want to feel pressure from having someone with us.  What do you think?  Is this something my girls and I would still like?  I want to have a lot of time and fun while we are there.  Of course, my DH may have a differing opinion since he will be there too.   Any advice?  Helpful hints?
> 
> I can't wait to see more of the project runway pics.  Did I already miss the posting of week 2?


Sorry you have been under the weather -- pg does that to me as well and it makes what should be joyous rather miserable.  I do remember all the vomiting, but it takes a back seat to all the fun things like feeling the baby move.  And we surely tried for more even with all the sickness I had with both pgs.  Just glad you are starting to feel better and hope you get some sewing energy!




cogero said:


> These are a sneak peak of what I have been doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have shirts done for these already.
> 
> Going to work on a few things this morning while we are stuck inside LOL


Oh I can't wait to see the finished products!


----------



## cajunfan

tricia said:


> My DS is 14,  and the stuff he wears at Disney and on cruises usually doesn't get worn again at home,  except if it is a tshirt he can sleep in.



I have a 17 yr old ds that is the same way! There are things that he will actually wear in WDW that he would not be caught dead in outside of WDW. For example, he needed a few tshirts for the summer. I had his standard solid color pocket t in the buggy when I saw a black t with the alien from Toy Story on it...his second favorite character after Donald. Brought it home and he said unless we had a Disney trip scheduled to return it, because he would only wear it at WDW.

lynn


----------



## cogero

Finished the Stitch Skirt & Shirt






and another view


----------



## RMAMom

I finally finished this dress!!! It has all 11 flags on the bottom in the same order you will find them in Epcot. I wish I had a model to twirl in it for you but that will have to wait for 19 more days when I meet my son, DDIL and the babies at WDW! I can't wait to see them!!!






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## RMAMom

cogero said:


> Finished the Stitch Skirt & Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another view



So cute Chiara, and I like the outfit too!


----------



## cogero

RMAMom said:


> I finally finished this dress!!! It has all 11 flags on the bottom in the same order you will find them in Epcot. I wish I had a model to twirl in it for you but that will have to wait for 19 more days when I meet my son, DDIL and the babies at WDW! I can't wait to see them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



This is just stunning.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!

Well, my beach vacation is over - the weather has turned crummy, so we are leaving early. So, in order to keep my spirits up, I'd love to introduce our newest Big Give kiddo to you - Katelyn!!! She is a spunky 10 year old tween who has defied the odds and learned how to walk! She is going to WDW for her Dream Trip with her mom and dad, and is even getting a special meet and greet with Belle!! This girly LOVES bags of all kinds and LOVES to draw and color. She also thinks that Zebra should be its own color 

Please come and meet her and sign up!!
http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi

Here is her PTR - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2701134










Thanks Everyone!!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

teresajoy said:


> I love that she wanted a Pink Cindy dress!!!!! She and Lyddie must be abot the same  age. Lydia is  in 3rd grade too.
> 
> I love the Pigeon books!!! This dress is so cute!!!!
> 
> 
> This makes me happy too! Lydia still loves  ruffles  and little  girl things.



Thanks!  I'm glad all our girls are still happy as little girls.  I knew she Tessa were about the same age.  I had forgotten that Lydia was about the same.  DD will be 8 at the beginning of September.



love to stitch said:


> The dresses and your daughters are adorable.


Thanks!



love to stitch said:


> These are the last of the outfits for my granddaughter for our trip next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the dress she will wear on the way to Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the dress she will be wearing when she leaves Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and to have lunch with the princesses.



Those are all really cute, but that Cinderella is just gorgeous!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *thos dresses and your girls are absolutley adorable! ...what a cute idea for the pigeon & the hot dog...
> *



Thanks!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> after the thrift store we went to Joann and i got 2 butterick patterns that were on sale,a skirt pattern { too big for any of mine!,was the last one and i didn't check the size,oh well one day i will use it1 and i also got a peasent type toddler pattern with a pinafore which is great since dgd's Kensleigh,Graice and Chloe have decided they wanna be the ingall's sisters fro halloween. their greatgrandpa has introduced them to the movies on dvd and they love them...i like that they can still wear the dresses to church...now to see what i hae in my stash to fit the period...



Sounds like a fun week-end.  My girls have decided they want to be Laura & Carrie for Halloween - and that I have to be Ma.  DH & DS are going to be Luke & Yoda from Dagobah so at least I don't have to figure out Pa & some random nameless boy.  I read the books a zillion times growing up & I'm reading them to the girls at bedtime now.  I never liked the show that much though.



RMAMom said:


> These are great and what a great first day of school dress! She looks so happy!



Thanks!



miprender said:


> Somehow I missed the original post. Great job on all the BTS outfits. Love that your DD wants to be a princess for school.



Thanks!



cogero said:


> These are a sneak peak of what I have been doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have shirts done for these already.
> 
> Going to work on a few things this morning while we are stuck inside LOL



  I love them - esp. the Epcot flags.  I really wanted to do something like that for our last trip, but since I was going to have to do them by hand I ran out of time.



cogero said:


> Finished the Stitch Skirt & Shirt



So cute!



RMAMom said:


> I finally finished this dress!!! It has all 11 flags on the bottom in the same order you will find them in Epcot. I wish I had a model to twirl in it for you but that will have to wait for 19 more days when I meet my son, DDIL and the babies at WDW! I can't wait to see them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



  It looks great.  I'm sorry you had so much trouble with it.  I love your flags too.


----------



## dianemom2

love to stitch said:


> These are the last of the outfits for my granddaughter for our trip next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the dress she will wear on the way to Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the dress she will be wearing when she leaves Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and to have lunch with the princesses.


All the dresses are wonderful!  I especially love the Cinderella dress with the smocking. Did you do that by hand?  I have a friend who said she would teach me how but she has 5 kids and is always busy.  Hopefully she will get a bit of free time once school starts again.



Granna4679 said:


> I love all of your outfits.  I got the Chalkboard applique from PA also for free.  I have already used it twice today and love the outcome.  I will post pics in a couple days when I get them taken and uploaded.



I can't wait to see what you did with the same applique.  I always love to see the same designs used differently by different imaginations!  Plus everything you make is always so beautiful.  This applique did stitch out very nicely.  I have been very happy with everything I have bought from PA.



glassslipper2004 said:


> I didn't scroll through all of your pages but I am particularly interested in pirate costumes this week.  My daughters are 12 and 13 and the older one especially isn't that interested in dressing up for pirate night on the cruise we're taking, but I am trying to make her something relatively low-key that still fits in with the theme.  If anyone has ideas or pictures of something pirate-y for a teen girl that they'd like to share, I'd love to hear/see.  Thank you!


I'd love hear what you come up with.  My husbands family is talking about taking a big group cruise on Disney.  My girls are 11 and 12, which means that there is NO way that they would wear anything more than a t-shirt.  And I know that if I make them a t-shirt it will only ever be worn on the cruise and then never again!



cogero said:


> These are a sneak peak of what I have been doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have shirts done for these already.
> 
> Going to work on a few things this morning while we are stuck inside LOL



The appliques look great!  Can't wait to see the finished skirts.  They are going to be beautiful.



cogero said:


> Finished the Stitch Skirt & Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another view


Is this more of the Japanese fabric?  This turned out super cute!



RMAMom said:


> I finally finished this dress!!! It has all 11 flags on the bottom in the same order you will find them in Epcot. I wish I had a model to twirl in it for you but that will have to wait for 19 more days when I meet my son, DDIL and the babies at WDW! I can't wait to see them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



The dress looks incredible!  I love the border with all the Mickey heads.  What a great way to use them.  I love the fabric too.  Where did you get it?


----------



## lynnanddbyz

RMAMom said:


> I finally finished this dress!!! It has all 11 flags on the bottom in the same order you will find them in Epcot. I wish I had a model to twirl in it for you but that will have to wait for 19 more days when I meet my son, DDIL and the babies at WDW! I can't wait to see them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



That dress is beautiful.  I love it.


----------



## miprender

princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway
> 
> Challenge 2
> 
> Theme: Project inspired by a Disney Attraction
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Has to be a current Disney attraction at one of the theme parks - all theme parks count, even foreign ones.
> 2. Can include appliques, emboridery designs, or decoupage.
> 3. Must include a solid color fabric.
> 4. May be any sewn project.
> 
> 
> All entries are to be submitted to me before next Monday, Aug. 15 before 11:59 am Eastern Time. Please PM me a link to your project. I will post it the following Tuesday.
> 
> The winner of this challenge will receive a $30 gift certificate to Frou Frou by HeatherSue!!!! (Thnsk you so much to Heather for her wonderful donation!) And be Week 2's Disboutique Sewing Princess.
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen, start your sewing!!



 Just emailed my first project 



cogero said:


> These are a sneak peak of what I have been doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished the Stitch Skirt & Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another view



Everything looks great and that is alot of appliques... can't wait to see it all finished.



RMAMom said:


> I finally finished this dress!!! It has all 11 flags on the bottom in the same order you will find them in Epcot. I wish I had a model to twirl in it for you but that will have to wait for 19 more days when I meet my son, DDIL and the babies at WDW! I can't wait to see them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



WOW great job on that dress. Would never know it gave you any problems as it came out perfect.


----------



## aboveH20

branmuffin said:


> Hi all! I have only posted on here a few times, but I am an avid lurker. I love seeing all the beautiful creations. I did vote on the Disboutique runway last week. Everything was so great! I have made a few things this summer that I wanted to share. I made a cuffed stripwork Tinkerbell skirt for my DD5 using AimeeG's tutorial (thank you!!). I also made a couple of Simply Sweets for my neices. They live far away from me, so I don't have any pics of them wearing the dresses. I am currently working on a Rapunzel inspired dress for my DD for our trip to WDW the last week of Sept. I will post pics when it is done. Thanks for looking!
> 
> This is my DD posing in front of the counter at Georgetown Cupcakes a.k.a TLC's D.C. Cupcakes! And YES they taste as good as they look on TV!



The outfits look great, and like everyone else, I have a sudden hankering for a cupcake.



100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally got the first day of school outfits finished.  DD7 really surprised me & wanted Cinderella's pink dress.  I made it as a sundress.  She'll probably be the only princess in the 3rd grade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD5 has had a book inspired outfit for the first day for her preschool years so we stuck with that this year & she got The Pigeon Finds a Hot Dog for the first day of K.  Yes, she's giving herself bunny ears.



I'm out out the loop, I don't know the pigeon story, but your outfits are super.



NiniMorris said:


> And Army Man's grandmother, the one the hospital had given up for almost dead...well she is coming home from the nursing home in a few days.  She will get to see Army Man once he comes into the world!  All in all it is working out to be a pretty good entrance!
> 
> Nini



Good news is always good!



HeatherSue said:


> WOO-HOO!!!  That is so generous of her!  I can't wait to see you on the cruise!



If I'm not at the seminar on how to add ruffles to your crosswalk, look for me in the buffet line.



lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay I finally got Kirsten calmed down.  Between Kirsten crying and trying to figure out what the old computer was doing, I could not think.



FYI I think GA dolls are less maintenance than AG dolls.



love to stitch said:


> These are the last of the outfits for my granddaughter for our trip next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the dress she will wear on the way to Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the dress she will be wearing when she leaves Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and to have lunch with the princesses.



I LOVE the after dress.  How did you do the seam on the sheer fabric?


----------



## love to stitch

Thank you everyone for the compliments on my dresses. I did do the smocking by hand, I taught myself from a book and video with some online help about 4 years ago and love it. The sheer skirt seams are on the sides where you can't see them. I finished them with the serger, if they had been visible I would have french seamed them.




cogero said:


> These are a sneak peak of what I have been doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have shirts done for these already.
> 
> Going to work on a few things this morning while we are stuck inside LOL



Those are nice. 



cogero said:


> Finished the Stitch Skirt & Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another view



Very cute outfit. My granddaughter was sitting next to me and was ooohing over it.



RMAMom said:


> I finally finished this dress!!! It has all 11 flags on the bottom in the same order you will find them in Epcot. I wish I had a model to twirl in it for you but that will have to wait for 19 more days when I meet my son, DDIL and the babies at WDW! I can't wait to see them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



That is a very pretty dress. I like that the flags are in order.


----------



## Fruto76

love to stitch said:


> These are the last of the outfits for my granddaughter for our trip next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the dress she will wear on the way to Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the dress she will be wearing when she leaves Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and to have lunch with the princesses.


Oh, WOW! These are so great, especially the BBB before and afters. Very clever choice of fabrics and the hand smocking... ! 



cogero said:


> These are a sneak peak of what I have been doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have shirts done for these already.
> 
> Going to work on a few things this morning while we are stuck inside LOL





cogero said:


> Finished the Stitch Skirt & Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another view


Love the appliques, can't wait to see the finished product! The stitch outfit is super cute, too. I swear I haven't seen any of the fabrics you used for your trip projects, were they almost all Japanese? I love them! 



RMAMom said:


> I finally finished this dress!!! It has all 11 flags on the bottom in the same order you will find them in Epcot. I wish I had a model to twirl in it for you but that will have to wait for 19 more days when I meet my son, DDIL and the babies at WDW! I can't wait to see them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


This is stunning! I LOVE the big sash and that the flags are in order.... I wonder how many people walking behind ya'll will realize it?  I can't wait to see pics of it on the model 

I just submitted my first project runway outfit.  I'm going to PM Joni to let her know and off to check out the new BG!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

aboveH20 said:


> I'm out out the loop, I don't know the pigeon story, but your outfits are super.



Thanks!


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> Finished the Stitch Skirt & Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another view


Love the fabric and love the shirt -- the color of the shirt is a perfect match!  Your model's hair keeps getting lighter and lighter ~ so pretty.



RMAMom said:


> I finally finished this dress!!! It has all 11 flags on the bottom in the same order you will find them in Epcot. I wish I had a model to twirl in it for you but that will have to wait for 19 more days when I meet my son, DDIL and the babies at WDW! I can't wait to see them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


That is just awesome!  I love the appliques going around the band of the skirt -- very clever.  I do adore that fabric.  Every time I see I think I should buy it but I have no need for it right now -- when I want it I'm sure it will no longer be available!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Okay Runway project number 2 sent!  Signed up for BG waiting for an answer to question!  On pins and needles to see what will be the challenge for week 3.  I can't wait.  Kirsten has had her first taste of sewing and LOVES it.  Like I had any doubts.  She is a total Diva.  We will have to try some doll size ruffles.  Sounds easier then full size ruffles but will have to see.  Thank you everyone for making this group sooooo fun.  This board makes my day.


----------



## Atlanta GRITS

Hey there - I finally have something to show off... How do I post a photo?  I tried the 5 things I thought migh work to no avail.

Thanks!


----------



## ellenbenny

cogero said:


> Finished the Stitch Skirt & Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another view



Love it!! Can't wait to see the rest of your outfits, and then you must post a photo of everything all together if you get time 



RMAMom said:


> I finally finished this dress!!! It has all 11 flags on the bottom in the same order you will find them in Epcot. I wish I had a model to twirl in it for you but that will have to wait for 19 more days when I meet my son, DDIL and the babies at WDW! I can't wait to see them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



This is really great.  I have more of that same fabric, may have to incorporate the mickey flags with it somehow.  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Sapper383

Oh my Goodness....I've just been sorting out my DD6 outfits for our September trip.....I hadn't realised how many I had made. She will be having to change outfits throughout the day

here is my list:

Fri 23rd: MK,Matching family Tshirts with her Mickey Head Shorts, Animal Print dress for Boma
Sat 24th:HS, Candice Tshirt and matching twirl skirt....Jessi dress (if we bumb into her)...MK pm, Sleeping Beauty dress
Sun 25th: AK, Matching family Tshirts for Tuscar House and matching skirt, Anistasia dress for 1900PF
Mon 26th: Universal, Cat in the Hat Set
Tue 27th: MNSSHP, Dalmation Costumes
Wed 28th: MK, Peter pan set, Dress for Ohanas
Thu 29th:Epcot dress number  Dress for Chef de France
Fri 30th: AK, Mikey head tshirt and skirt 
Sat 1st: Dress for Breakfast at Ohanas, Dress for Hoop de doo review
Sun 2nd:HS, Buzz lightyear skirt and top
Mon 3rd: Akershus, Belle dress and princess skirt and top
Tue 4th: Epcot dress number 2
Wed 5th: MK, Roo dress for breakfast at Crystal Palace. Cinderella work dress and cinderella dress for BBB

I just told DH how many outfits she has.......I think he tought I was joking at first, but now he's worried that we won't be able to fit everything into our luggage.....little does he know that she also has bows to match every out fit and quite a few other outfits that are not customs


----------



## kylovebug

I apologize for not having the time to go thru all the pages. I was wondering if any of you ladies custom make any items and sell them. Anyone have an ebay acct that you sell your items? I lack the ability to create such fabulous things@ (I am lucky to sew a button on )
I am looking for items for our March 2012 trip. I have two DD, ages 6 and 3.
 Thanks and God Bless!


----------



## VBAndrea

lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay Runway project number 2 sent!  Signed up for BG waiting for an answer to question!  On pins and needles to see what will be the challenge for week 3.  I can't wait.  Kirsten has had her first taste of sewing and LOVES it.  Like I had any doubts.  She is a total Diva.  We will have to try some doll size ruffles.  Sounds easier then full size ruffles but will have to see.  Thank you everyone for making this group sooooo fun.  This board makes my day.


Glad you got your project done, but I'm even happier to hear that your girl likes to sew.  I guess it's no longer just Lynn and the boys!  Did you ever imagine you'd be making ruffles?!

I signed up for the BG too.  With project runway going on and working on some school outfits for my dd I'm glad this family has just one child.  I usually get my BGs done early, but this one may get pushed to the wire.



Atlanta GRITS said:


> Hey there - I finally have something to show off... How do I post a photo?  I tried the 5 things I thought migh work to no avail.
> 
> Thanks!


There are instructions on page one for posting photos.  If you are posting from photobucket you just c/p the img code.  Would love to see your creations so I hope you figure it out.



Sapper383 said:


> Oh my Goodness....I've just been sorting out my DD6 outfits for our September trip.....I hadn't realised how many I had made. She will be having to change outfits throughout the day
> 
> here is my list:
> 
> Fri 23rd: MK,Matching family Tshirts with her Mickey Head Shorts, Animal Print dress for Boma
> Sat 24th:HS, Candice Tshirt and matching twirl skirt....Jessi dress (if we bumb into her)...MK pm, Sleeping Beauty dress
> Sun 25th: AK, Matching family Tshirts for Tuscar House and matching skirt, Anistasia dress for 1900PF
> Mon 26th: Universal, Cat in the Hat Set
> Tue 27th: MNSSHP, Dalmation Costumes
> Wed 28th: MK, Peter pan set, Dress for Ohanas
> Thu 29th:Epcot dress number  Dress for Chef de France
> Fri 30th: AK, Mikey head tshirt and skirt
> Sat 1st: Dress for Breakfast at Ohanas, Dress for Hoop de doo review
> Sun 2nd:HS, Buzz lightyear skirt and top
> Mon 3rd: Akershus, Belle dress and princess skirt and top
> Tue 4th: Epcot dress number 2
> Wed 5th: MK, Roo dress for breakfast at Crystal Palace. Cinderella work dress and cinderella dress for BBB
> 
> I just told DH how many outfits she has.......I think he tought I was joking at first, but now he's worried that we won't be able to fit everything into our luggage.....little does he know that she also has bows to match every out fit and quite a few other outfits that are not customs


OMG!  How are you going to pack?  I had two outfits per day for dd as well, but we were only there 6 days and we drove.  You are going to be stuffing some suitcases!



kylovebug said:


> I apologize for not having the time to go thru all the pages. I was wondering if any of you ladies custom make any items and sell them. Anyone have an ebay acct that you sell your items? I lack the ability to create such fabulous things@ (I am lucky to sew a button on )
> I am looking for items for our March 2012 trip. I have two DD, ages 6 and 3.
> Thanks and God Bless!


No one is allowed to sell on the boards, but some people will have etsy or ebay names in their sigs.  I would also consider pm'ing someone though if you see something you like as some people sell but were told to take their etsy names off their sigs.  Or you could follow along and learn to sew with us.  I bought one outfit off etsy and decided to learn to sew to avoid spending thousands of dollars -- custom clothes are expensive and it's actually very rewarding to do them yourself if you have the time.


----------



## DMGeurts

cogero said:


> Finished the Stitch Skirt & Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another view



Love it!  You are going to have so much to pack!!!  And only over a week away - I would be SOOO excited!



RMAMom said:


> I finally finished this dress!!! It has all 11 flags on the bottom in the same order you will find them in Epcot. I wish I had a model to twirl in it for you but that will have to wait for 19 more days when I meet my son, DDIL and the babies at WDW! I can't wait to see them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



WOW, WOW, WOW, WOW!!!     It turned out fantastic - even though it was a big headache - you should be so proud!



aboveH20 said:


> If I'm not at the seminar on how to add ruffles to your crosswalk, look for me in the buffet line.



I'll be in the buffet line behind Cheryl - because I already know how to add ruffles to my crosswalks (been there, done that).  

I just submitted my project Runway item for week 2... after all the difficulty of getting it to come together, it finally came together and I am happy with the result.  

D~


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Sapper383 said:


> Oh my Goodness....I've just been sorting out my DD6 outfits for our September trip.....I hadn't realised how many I had made. She will be having to change outfits throughout the day
> 
> here is my list:
> 
> Fri 23rd: MK,Matching family Tshirts with her Mickey Head Shorts, Animal Print dress for Boma
> Sat 24th:HS, Candice Tshirt and matching twirl skirt....Jessi dress (if we bumb into her)...MK pm, Sleeping Beauty dress
> Sun 25th: AK, Matching family Tshirts for Tuscar House and matching skirt, Anistasia dress for 1900PF
> Mon 26th: Universal, Cat in the Hat Set
> Tue 27th: MNSSHP, Dalmation Costumes
> Wed 28th: MK, Peter pan set, Dress for Ohanas
> Thu 29th:Epcot dress number  Dress for Chef de France
> Fri 30th: AK, Mikey head tshirt and skirt
> Sat 1st: Dress for Breakfast at Ohanas, Dress for Hoop de doo review
> Sun 2nd:HS, Buzz lightyear skirt and top
> Mon 3rd: Akershus, Belle dress and princess skirt and top
> Tue 4th: Epcot dress number 2
> Wed 5th: MK, Roo dress for breakfast at Crystal Palace. Cinderella work dress and cinderella dress for BBB
> 
> I just told DH how many outfits she has.......I think he tought I was joking at first, but now he's worried that we won't be able to fit everything into our luggage.....little does he know that she also has bows to match every out fit and quite a few other outfits that are not customs



Ok, that's not really ridiculous for September.  If you go back to the hotel during the day esp.  It's still pretty hot then & a not sweaty outfit is nice to have.  I pack the girls' stuff in gallon ziplocks & squish all the air out of them.  It takes up a lot less room in the suitcase & I can label the outfits for when they should be worn & someone else (dh) can help get everyone ready in the morning.


----------



## SallyfromDE

glassslipper2004 said:


> Wow, I just discovered this thread and the things you guys make are AMAZING!!  I wish I had found you earlier - I am a very amateur sewer/crafter and your stuff is downright inspiring!  Our trip is soon (hooray!) but the down side is I don't have time to make much more... however you can be sure it isn't going to be our last trip!
> 
> I didn't scroll through all of your pages but I am particularly interested in pirate costumes this week.  My daughters are 12 and 13 and the older one especially isn't that interested in dressing up for pirate night on the cruise we're taking, but I am trying to make her something relatively low-key that still fits in with the theme.  If anyone has ideas or pictures of something pirate-y for a teen girl that they'd like to share, I'd love to hear/see.  Thank you!



This was our Pirate day in Disney last year:






It's hard to tell, but the fabric has mickey pirate heads on it.


----------



## cogero

I haven't started my runway project yet  Not sure I am going to get it in on time since I just read the Deadline is AM not PM. 

Going to see if I can get it started tonite and then get up early to finish.

I finished one outfit for DD and it wasn't even using the appliques I showed you but it was of puffles.

I cut out the fabric for the flags and am going to cut out the fabric for the princesses tonite Since I should be able to finish both on Tuesday.

Going to also cut out my runway project so I can start sewing and then do the shirt in the AM


----------



## ireland_nicole

Wow!  Everything looks amazing ... I don't get over here as much as I'd like, so let me try to remember some at least...

The after BBB cindy- WOW!  Linette and Leslie- Awesome!  Love all the BTS stuff; Cogero- can't wait to see what you have up your sleeve.

At least I made good use of last week when I had a week off between jobs.
I finished both kids autograph quilts and even learned how to use the long arm machine at my local(ish) shop.  So these are 100% mine for better or worse...hmmm actually can't find the pic of DS's, but here's DD's for your viewing pleasure





hey, I never said it was good quilting!  Actually DS's is slightly less of a hot mess because his was second.  I managed to hide stuff in his like pluto, a mickey head, a heart, a car, a flower, etc.  It was actually kind of fun once I decided mistakes were ok

Got another dress done for our Nov. trip.  Still needs threads cut and top stitching of the obi in this pic.  First time using Kyoko but really liked it.









Thanks for looking!


----------



## mphalens

Ack!  Lost my quotes!!!

I  Chiara's outfit!  

I also  the Epcot dress!  I just love that fabric and those flag mickey heads!!!!  


I am so excited for this newest BigGive!  My Uncle Jimmy was born with spina bifida but only lived to be 17 months old.  My mom has always shared his story with me and it has always played a role in my giving and charity work.  I just think it ROCKS that Katelyn defied the odds and taught herself to walk!  When I told my mom what the next project was and about Katelyn she got all excited too.  So, once again, I have to say "Thank You!" to all of you wonderful Disboutiquers and the Big Give Group for being the awesome people you are


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

ireland_nicole said:


> At least I made good use of last week when I had a week off between jobs.
> I finished both kids autograph quilts and even learned how to use the long arm machine at my local(ish) shop.  So these are 100% mine for better or worse...hmmm actually can't find the pic of DS's, but here's DD's for your viewing pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, I never said it was good quilting!  Actually DS's is slightly less of a hot mess because his was second.  I managed to hide stuff in his like pluto, a mickey head, a heart, a car, a flower, etc.  It was actually kind of fun once I decided mistakes were ok
> 
> Got another dress done for our Nov. trip.  Still needs threads cut and top stitching of the obi in this pic.  First time using Kyoko but really liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I  the quilt!!! You must post picture of DS's quilt!   The dress is beautiful too!


----------



## aboveH20

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I had a funtastic saturday with my dd's today,and NO DGK"S! was a nice mother/daughter time. we hit the thrift store,got some fall things for dgk's { all kids clothes 75% off!} ,i went hoping the sewing machine i had seen the day before was still there and of course it was not! someone was looking at/turning it on and i waited for more than 20 mins. to see if they were gonna get it. i got tired of waiting so i went home,i decided to take a chance today and it was gone! it was a singer in a carry case,i could e it had the manual with it and looked in great shape,it was working,if only i would of started on that side of the store...they got a dreat deal ,it was $30 but all housewares were 1/2 off!!! oh well...maybe santa will bring me one ...
> 
> . . .  hope you are all having a funtastic weekend too! *



Glad you had such a funtastic weekend.



RMAMom said:


> I am still battling Murphy's Law in my sewing room. I have been working on the same dress for three week now. If it could be sewn on backwards, upside down inside out I have done it, two or three times. I have run out of fabric by about a half a yard and ran to Joann's for another half yard to finish (it just needs a sash) and they were out of it so DH and I ran to another Joann's about 20 minutes away and thankfully it was there and I bought 3 yards (just in case) I just may finish it today! By the way, the dress is a sleeveless, collarless, precious dress it should have been done in a few hours!



 You have MUCH more patience than I.



glassslipper2004 said:


> Wow, I just discovered this thread and the things you guys make are AMAZING!!  I wish I had found you earlier - I am a very amateur sewer/crafter and your stuff is downright inspiring!  Our trip is soon (hooray!) but the down side is I don't have time to make much more... however you can be sure it isn't going to be our last trip!





I haven't done a pirate costume, yet, but my clothing tends to be the size of 2 liter bottles so it wouldn't help you much anyway.  I'm sure ideas will be forthcoming, or check out "our" photobucket.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I haven't posted in awhile....been too sick with the beginning of this pregnancy, but luckily I am starting to feel a little bit better.
> 
> I need to get busy making my girls something for the AG store.  We are going to the Chicago one in 1 1/2 weeks.  They are of course very excited.  I haven't done much sewing since I have been pregnant, but am starting to feel a little more up to it now.  Not to take over the thread, but I do have an AG question for you guys that have done this before: a lot of you mentioned that you have used a personal shopper when you have gone to the store.  I keep debating this b/c I can't decide if I would like having someone in our space the whole time and they have no idea what they want to spend their money on that they have saved.  We'll be indecisive and I don't want to feel pressure from having someone with us.  What do you think?  Is this something my girls and I would still like?  I want to have a lot of time and fun while we are there.  Of course, my DH may have a differing opinion since he will be there too.



Glad you're starting to feel better and have fun at the AG store.



cogero said:


> These are a sneak peak of what I have been doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have shirts done for these already.
> 
> Going to work on a few things this morning while we are stuck inside LOL



What fabric did you use for the backing?  I still haven't found the perfect fabric to use for appliques.  If you got it at Joann can you tell what it cost per yard so I can try to figure out which one it is?  I've tried a couple of their cotton variations.



cogero said:


> Finished the Stitch Skirt & Shirt




I love the outfit.  The expression on Stitch is spot on and the coordinating fabric for the skirt is perfect.



RMAMom said:


> I finally finished this dress!!! It has all 11 flags on the bottom in the same order you will find them in Epcot. I wish I had a model to twirl in it for you but that will have to wait for 19 more days when I meet my son, DDIL and the babies at WDW! I can't wait to see them!!!



Wow.  The combination of the fabric and the appliques is amazing.  She'll look grand walking through World Showcase.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Well, my beach vacation is over - the weather has turned crummy, so we are leaving early. So, in order to keep my spirits up, I'd love to introduce our newest Big Give kiddo to you - Katelyn!!! She is a spunky 10 year old tween who has defied the odds and learned how to walk! She is going to WDW for her Dream Trip with her mom and dad, and is even getting a special meet and greet with Belle!! This girly LOVES bags of all kinds and LOVES to draw and color. She also thinks that Zebra should be its own color



Boo on the weather.

I checked out the BG before dinner and like a few others am hoping for clarification about the "numbers."  What a deserving girl.



love to stitch said:


> The sheer skirt seams are on the sides where you can't see them. I finished them with the serger, if they had been visible I would have french seamed them.



How did you hem the sheer fabric?



Sapper383 said:


> Oh my Goodness....I've just been sorting out my DD6 outfits for our September trip.....I hadn't realised how many I had made. She will be having to change outfits throughout the day
> 
> here is my list:
> 
> Fri 23rd: MK,Matching family Tshirts with her Mickey Head Shorts, Animal Print dress for Boma
> Sat 24th:HS, Candice Tshirt and matching twirl skirt....Jessi dress (if we bumb into her)...MK pm, Sleeping Beauty dress
> Sun 25th: AK, Matching family Tshirts for Tuscar House and matching skirt, Anistasia dress for 1900PF
> Mon 26th: Universal, Cat in the Hat Set
> Tue 27th: MNSSHP, Dalmation Costumes
> Wed 28th: MK, Peter pan set, Dress for Ohanas
> Thu 29th:Epcot dress number  Dress for Chef de France
> Fri 30th: AK, Mikey head tshirt and skirt
> Sat 1st: Dress for Breakfast at Ohanas, Dress for Hoop de doo review
> Sun 2nd:HS, Buzz lightyear skirt and top
> Mon 3rd: Akershus, Belle dress and princess skirt and top
> Tue 4th: Epcot dress number 2
> Wed 5th: MK, Roo dress for breakfast at Crystal Palace. Cinderella work dress and cinderella dress for BBB
> 
> I just told DH how many outfits she has.......I think he tought I was joking at first, but now he's worried that we won't be able to fit everything into our luggage.....little does he know that she also has bows to match every out fit and quite a few other outfits that are not customs



And bows to match?  Will everything fit in your luggage?  You've been very busy!



DMGeurts said:


> I'll be in the buffet line behind Cheryl - because I already know how to add ruffles to my crosswalks (been there, done that).
> 
> D~



Well, I should have known that you'd know how to add ruffles to crosswalks. It's one of only two things I don't know about sewing.  The other is how to remember which is the hook and which is the loop for Velcro.  I finally had to label my patterns F or S for fuzzy (loop)or scratchy (hook).




SallyfromDE said:


> This was our Pirate day in Disney last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to tell, but the fabric has mickey pirate heads on it.



Great outfit and I love how even her sneakers match!



ireland_nicole said:


> Wow!  Everything looks amazing ... I don't get over here as much as I'd like, so let me try to remember some at least...
> 
> The after BBB cindy- WOW!  Linette and Leslie- Awesome!  Love all the BTS stuff; Cogero- can't wait to see what you have up your sleeve.
> 
> At least I made good use of last week when I had a week off between jobs.
> I finished both kids autograph quilts and even learned how to use the long arm machine at my local(ish) shop.  So these are 100% mine for better or worse...hmmm actually can't find the pic of DS's, but here's DD's for your viewing pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, I never said it was good quilting!  Actually DS's is slightly less of a hot mess because his was second.  I managed to hide stuff in his like pluto, a mickey head, a heart, a car, a flower, etc.  It was actually kind of fun once I decided mistakes were ok
> 
> Got another dress done for our Nov. trip.  Still needs threads cut and top stitching of the obi in this pic.  First time using Kyoko but really liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I really like the quilt, and I think you're right that perfection is overrated.

The dress -- and model -- is beautiful.


----------



## Blyssfull

I took a nap today and you ladies blow the board up. 

Everything is super! cute. I love everything I've seen the past couple of days, but nothing new about that. 

I can't wait to see what y'all have done for week 2.


----------



## scrap_heaven

*QUESTION*

Is there such thing as Sleeping Beauty and Beauty and the Beast fabric.  I know you can find them with other princesses but are they on there own???


Also I spent $2.51 for new padding for my ironing board so I will no longer have a grid pattern on my cotton! Yippie!!


----------



## Atlanta GRITS

First let me say that each of you inspired me to learn to sew.  The inspiration came about 2 months ago when I found the sewing thread during a sleepless night.  As I read and looked at all of your creations, I thought, gosh, there has to be a way I could learn to do some of this right?!

So, I noticed that a frequent poster Nini, lived in my area so we went back and forth and discovered that we lived really close to each other, our spouses were in law enforcement, and low and behold, she'd teach me to sew!

With so much coaching, patience and laughter, Nini - wonderful Nini - helped me make the dress you see for my 7 year old to wear during our Thanksgiving First Trip ever to the most magical of places!

I learned alot.  It wasn't as hard as I thought it might be.  I learned that I can do it if I put  my mind to it.  If you are a "lurker" and wonder if you could do this trust me - you can!

Nini - thank you so much, I can't express my gratitude!

http://s1110.photobucket.com/albums/h449/AtlantaGrits/?action=view&current=July-Aug2011248.jpg


Andrea - thank you for the posting photo tip - that was VERY helpful!


----------



## cogero

ireland_nicole said:


> Wow!  Everything looks amazing ... I don't get over here as much as I'd like, so let me try to remember some at least...
> 
> The after BBB cindy- WOW!  Linette and Leslie- Awesome!  Love all the BTS stuff; Cogero- can't wait to see what you have up your sleeve.
> 
> 
> Got another dress done for our Nov. trip.  Still needs threads cut and top stitching of the obi in this pic.  First time using Kyoko but really liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I adore this dress absolutely fabulous.


----------



## cogero

Here is the puffle outfit I finished today

Front:





Back


----------



## ireland_nicole

cogero said:


> Here is the puffle outfit I finished today
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



Cute!


----------



## VBAndrea

Atlanta GRITS said:


> First let me say that each of you inspired me to learn to sew.  The inspiration came about 2 months ago when I found the sewing thread during a sleepless night.  As I read and looked at all of your creations, I thought, gosh, there has to be a way I could learn to do some of this right?!
> 
> So, I noticed that a frequent poster Nini, lived in my area so we went back and forth and discovered that we lived really close to each other, our spouses were in law enforcement, and low and behold, she'd teach me to sew!
> 
> With so much coaching, patience and laughter, Nini - wonderful Nini - helped me make the dress you see for my 7 year old to wear during our Thanksgiving First Trip ever to the most magical of places!
> 
> I learned alot.  It wasn't as hard as I thought it might be.  I learned that I can do it if I put  my mind to it.  If you are a "lurker" and wonder if you could do this trust me - you can!
> 
> Nini - thank you so much, I can't express my gratitude!
> 
> http://s1110.photobucket.com/albums/h449/AtlantaGrits/?action=view&current=July-Aug2011248.jpg
> 
> 
> Andrea - thank you for the posting photo tip - that was VERY helpful!


That is so cool that Nini taught you to sew!  I wish she lived by me -- I can sew but I bet she has some fantastic tips and I know I could learn a lot from her.

You have to copy the  code for the pics to show up.  Here you go:

[IMG]http://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h449/AtlantaGrits/KatiesDress015.jpg













The dress is absolutely fabulous and I love the fabrics you picked!  

FYI to all -- I did not make this -- I am just helping post photos - this was made by Kim / AtlantaGrits.  Give all your praise and compliments to her.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Great job, kim- welcome!


----------



## VBAndrea

SallyfromDE said:


> This was our Pirate day in Disney last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to tell, but the fabric has mickey pirate heads on it.


I don't recall seeing that outfit before ~ it's really nice.  I like the fabric very much -- and the purple shoes are perfect for the outfit.



ireland_nicole said:


> Wow!  Everything looks amazing ... I don't get over here as much as I'd like, so let me try to remember some at least...
> 
> The after BBB cindy- WOW!  Linette and Leslie- Awesome!  Love all the BTS stuff; Cogero- can't wait to see what you have up your sleeve.
> 
> At least I made good use of last week when I had a week off between jobs.
> I finished both kids autograph quilts and even learned how to use the long arm machine at my local(ish) shop.  So these are 100% mine for better or worse...hmmm actually can't find the pic of DS's, but here's DD's for your viewing pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, I never said it was good quilting!  Actually DS's is slightly less of a hot mess because his was second.  I managed to hide stuff in his like pluto, a mickey head, a heart, a car, a flower, etc.  It was actually kind of fun once I decided mistakes were ok
> 
> Got another dress done for our Nov. trip.  Still needs threads cut and top stitching of the obi in this pic.  First time using Kyoko but really liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


The quilt looks fabulous!  But I absolutely LOVE the dress!!!!  I may have to go see a chiropractor though since I've spent too much time admiring it.



scrap_heaven said:


> *QUESTION*
> 
> Is there such thing as Sleeping Beauty and Beauty and the Beast fabric.  I know you can find them with other princesses but are they on there own???
> 
> 
> Also I spent $2.51 for new padding for my ironing board so I will no longer have a grid pattern on my cotton! Yippie!!


I have never seen either princesses on stand alone fabric.  It seems Cinderella, Tiana and Rapunzel are the only princesses that rank high enough.



cogero said:


> Here is the puffle outfit I finished today
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back


So cute!  You always pick the best fabrics and color combinations!


----------



## ivey_family

Question:

Could someone point me to a tried and true stabilizer 'recipe' for t-shirts and on cotton?  I've read so many different ones I'm getting very confused.  I'd particularly like to use poly mesh in the mix, if anyone has done that successfully.

Also, where do you buy stabilizer online?  I'm ordering thread from Marathon, so should I just buy stabilizer from them, too?

Thank you!
C.


----------



## aidansmommy

Kim-

From one "newbie" sewer to another-GREAT JOB!!!  I love the fabric and the model is terrific too!  It's really fun, isn't it??? And everyone on this board is so supportive and helpful!!!  Can't wait to see more!


----------



## princesskayla

Kim - great job! You are ready for next week's Project Runway.


----------



## DMGeurts

ireland_nicole said:


> Wow!  Everything looks amazing ... I don't get over here as much as I'd like, so let me try to remember some at least...
> 
> The after BBB cindy- WOW!  Linette and Leslie- Awesome!  Love all the BTS stuff; Cogero- can't wait to see what you have up your sleeve.
> 
> At least I made good use of last week when I had a week off between jobs.
> I finished both kids autograph quilts and even learned how to use the long arm machine at my local(ish) shop.  So these are 100% mine for better or worse...hmmm actually can't find the pic of DS's, but here's DD's for your viewing pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, I never said it was good quilting!  Actually DS's is slightly less of a hot mess because his was second.  I managed to hide stuff in his like pluto, a mickey head, a heart, a car, a flower, etc.  It was actually kind of fun once I decided mistakes were ok
> 
> Got another dress done for our Nov. trip.  Still needs threads cut and top stitching of the obi in this pic.  First time using Kyoko but really liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



These turned out great - I just love the autograph quilt.  So, do you precut the squares, then have the characters sign the squares while at WDW?  Or how do you do that portion of it?

And I love the dress - I have some of that same fabric - I got a super deal on it after Christmas last year, so I bought the rest of the bolt, but I have no idea what to do with it.  I love it paired with the red dots - CUTE!



Atlanta GRITS said:


> First let me say that each of you inspired me to learn to sew.  The inspiration came about 2 months ago when I found the sewing thread during a sleepless night.  As I read and looked at all of your creations, I thought, gosh, there has to be a way I could learn to do some of this right?!
> 
> So, I noticed that a frequent poster Nini, lived in my area so we went back and forth and discovered that we lived really close to each other, our spouses were in law enforcement, and low and behold, she'd teach me to sew!
> 
> With so much coaching, patience and laughter, Nini - wonderful Nini - helped me make the dress you see for my 7 year old to wear during our Thanksgiving First Trip ever to the most magical of places!
> 
> I learned alot.  It wasn't as hard as I thought it might be.  I learned that I can do it if I put  my mind to it.  If you are a "lurker" and wonder if you could do this trust me - you can!
> 
> Nini - thank you so much, I can't express my gratitude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea - thank you for the posting photo tip - that was VERY helpful!



I can't believe this is your first dress - I agree with Joni - You are totally ready for Project Runway!  Great job, and your dd looks like she loves it.  Just be careful - it's sooooo addicting!  



cogero said:


> Here is the puffle outfit I finished today
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



Ooh - I love this one - it turned out so perfectly!  I just love your skirts, they always turn out so nice and I love those big Puffle appliques.  

I have to work all day.    So, no sewing for me.  I have one teeny tiny project, which requires me to cut out a square that's 7" and hemming it.  Which I'll probably do after work, because I have to mail it tomorrow.  Otherwise, I am just waiting for the next Project Runway to be posted so I can get to work.  I have an idea in my head, but I am not sure it will work until I know all the specifics.  Gotta love teasers.  

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

ireland_nicole said:


> Wow!  Everything looks amazing ... I don't get over here as much as I'd like, so let me try to remember some at least...
> 
> The after BBB cindy- WOW!  Linette and Leslie- Awesome!  Love all the BTS stuff; Cogero- can't wait to see what you have up your sleeve.
> 
> At least I made good use of last week when I had a week off between jobs.
> I finished both kids autograph quilts and even learned how to use the long arm machine at my local(ish) shop.  So these are 100% mine for better or worse...hmmm actually can't find the pic of DS's, but here's DD's for your viewing pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, I never said it was good quilting!  Actually DS's is slightly less of a hot mess because his was second.  I managed to hide stuff in his like pluto, a mickey head, a heart, a car, a flower, etc.  It was actually kind of fun once I decided mistakes were ok



Love, Love, Love the quilt.  Aren't they fun?  My favorite thing about quilting is no one will ever notice your mistakes, unless you enter it into a contest...which I would NEVER do!  As you get more comfortable with the long arm it becomes almost like second nature.  And look out...those machines can be addictive as well.






Atlanta GRITS said:


> First let me say that each of you inspired me to learn to sew.  The inspiration came about 2 months ago when I found the sewing thread during a sleepless night.  As I read and looked at all of your creations, I thought, gosh, there has to be a way I could learn to do some of this right?!
> 
> So, I noticed that a frequent poster Nini, lived in my area so we went back and forth and discovered that we lived really close to each other, our spouses were in law enforcement, and low and behold, she'd teach me to sew!
> 
> With so much coaching, patience and laughter, Nini - wonderful Nini - helped me make the dress you see for my 7 year old to wear during our Thanksgiving First Trip ever to the most magical of places!
> 
> I learned alot.  It wasn't as hard as I thought it might be.  I learned that I can do it if I put  my mind to it.  If you are a "lurker" and wonder if you could do this trust me - you can!
> 
> Nini - thank you so much, I can't express my gratitude!
> 
> http://s1110.photobucket.com/albums/h449/AtlantaGrits/?action=view&current=July-Aug2011248.jpg
> 
> 
> Andrea - thank you for the posting photo tip - that was VERY helpful!




Awwww, your welcome Kim!  I love it!  And I had a blast with you too.  Are you ready for round two!?





ivey_family said:


> Question:
> 
> Could someone point me to a tried and true stabilizer 'recipe' for t-shirts and on cotton?  I've read so many different ones I'm getting very confused.  I'd particularly like to use poly mesh in the mix, if anyone has done that successfully.
> 
> Also, where do you buy stabilizer online?  I'm ordering thread from Marathon, so should I just buy stabilizer from them, too?
> 
> Thank you!
> C.



I actually have gotten my stabilizer from Marathon a LOT!  They have a booth at the Atlanta Sewing Expo twice a year and I always manage to get some when I visit.  I particularly love the pre cut squares (or rectangles actually!) I know they are not the least expensive use of my money, but are so so soooo convenient I am willing to pay an extra penny or so for that!

As for the perfect combination of stabilizers...good luck!  I am still looking for that.  I'll be keeping an eye out for your answers...



_______________________-


Still no Army Man, but his mom is promising he will be out before college..maybe!  



I am now down to 39 days...I'm starting to wonder if I will ever get everything ready in time!
Nothing like a little Drama to get the week going!



Nini


----------



## chellewashere

Way TMTQ but I love all the outfits. I also have a serious case of large embroidery envy. Keeping my fingers crossed that Santa is bringing me the 5 x 7 machine for Christmas 
Just wanted to share an outfit I have completed for our trip. Since we leave Friday thought I should get my behind in gear and get her some things made. I havent done many customs for this trip just been so pre-occupied with family issues.
Thanks to all you ladies for the information you provide. The friendships in this room are so awesome!!
Might finally get some sewing done since my DD starts school as soon as we get back from our vacation. Course with that sometime between now and then I have to make her a rock and roll rocker girl outfit to wear her first day. 




this is for her pirate cruise





She wanted a large hair clippie so used HeatherSues pattern on felt to make her this one





Her pirate growl


----------



## VBAndrea

ivey_family said:


> Question:
> 
> Could someone point me to a tried and true stabilizer 'recipe' for t-shirts and on cotton?  I've read so many different ones I'm getting very confused.  I'd particularly like to use poly mesh in the mix, if anyone has done that successfully.
> 
> Also, where do you buy stabilizer online?  I'm ordering thread from Marathon, so should I just buy stabilizer from them, too?
> 
> Thank you!
> C.


I will tell you what I do on t's and it works pretty good.  This was recommended by Jen (ClaireMolly) who adds an extra step to hers.  Jen hoops Sulky Sticky Plus then puts Floriani cut away on that and floats two sheets of Marathon tear away underneath.  I was itching to get started and didn't have the SUlky Sticky so I hooped the Floriani Medium Cut Away and float the Marathon tear away under and it works fine for me.  Even just one sheet of tear away works.  Once Floriani is washed it gets pretty soft and I need that for my dd as she has sensitive skin.  For fill designs I use two pieces of the Floriani Med Cut Away -- hoop one and float one.  

I use the same method for cotton.  I recently did something on a slightly crinkle material and it made it pucker a lot in the areas of the applique though, making it look bad and not naturally crinkly.  But I just did a BTS letter applique for dd on some really cheap cotton with the same formula and it's perfect; however, I did it with a zig zag stitch that was available and not a true satin stitch, so that may have helped.

For cotton I think it just depends on the fabric and I don't think fills work as well for cotton as they do for knits.

I'm very new to this though so am interested in any other ideas.




chellewashere said:


> Way TMTQ but I love all the outfits. I also have a serious case of large embroidery envy. Keeping my fingers crossed that Santa is bringing me the 5 x 7 machine for Christmas
> Just wanted to share an outfit I have completed for our trip. Since we leave Friday thought I should get my behind in gear and get her some things made. I havent done many customs for this trip just been so pre-occupied with family issues.
> Thanks to all you ladies for the information you provide. The friendships in this room are so awesome!!
> Might finally get some sewing done since my DD starts school as soon as we get back from our vacation. Course with that sometime between now and then I have to make her a rock and roll rocker girl outfit to wear her first day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is for her pirate cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted a large hair clippie so used HeatherSues pattern on felt to make her this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her pirate growl


That is so cute!  I have been wondering what you have been up to.  I hope things settle down for you so you can get some more sewing done.


----------



## cogero

chellewashere said:


> Way TMTQ but I love all the outfits. I also have a serious case of large embroidery envy. Keeping my fingers crossed that Santa is bringing me the 5 x 7 machine for Christmas
> Just wanted to share an outfit I have completed for our trip. Since we leave Friday thought I should get my behind in gear and get her some things made. I havent done many customs for this trip just been so pre-occupied with family issues.
> Thanks to all you ladies for the information you provide. The friendships in this room are so awesome!!
> Might finally get some sewing done since my DD starts school as soon as we get back from our vacation. Course with that sometime between now and then I have to make her a rock and roll rocker girl outfit to wear her first day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is for her pirate cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted a large hair clippie so used HeatherSues pattern on felt to make her this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her pirate growl



I love this. I am going to try a clippie I love the one you made.

to whoever asked I forgot to grab the quote. Not all the material is Japanese but I did have 3 outfits out of it. I just loved it. 

For the appliques I will look to see if I still have the names of the fabrics I think they all may of come from Joanns.


----------



## branmuffin

cogero said:


> These are a sneak peak of what I have been doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have shirts done for these already.
> 
> Going to work on a few things this morning while we are stuck inside LOL



Chiara- I love these to death! Your appliques turn out so great. I can't wait to see the whole outfits!



cogero said:


> Finished the Stitch Skirt & Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another view


So cute! And your daughter is so pretty! She seems to really like her outfit!







[/IMG]






[/IMG][/QUOTE]

This turn out so beautiful! The fabric goes perfectly with the appliques. Awesome work!






I think the quilt turned out great! If there's anything wrong with it, I certainly can't see it in this picture. Great job!

Got another dress done for our Nov. trip.  Still needs threads cut and top stitching of the obi in this pic.  First time using Kyoko but really liked it.









Awesome dress and such a darling girl! 

Front:





Back





[/QUOTE]

So cute! She's gonna have a whole new wardrobe by the time you get done! 










Kim, the stripwork jumper is awesome! You did such a great job! I have been wanting to try this pattern. I bought it a while back, maybe now I'll be inspired to use it. I can't wait to see what else you make! 






Adorable outfit. I love the ruffles!
She wanted a large hair clippie so used HeatherSues pattern on felt to make her this one




Her pirate growl [/QUOTE]

Even growling she's cute!


----------



## dianemom2

Atlanta GRITS said:


> First let me say that each of you inspired me to learn to sew.  The inspiration came about 2 months ago when I found the sewing thread during a sleepless night.  As I read and looked at all of your creations, I thought, gosh, there has to be a way I could learn to do some of this right?!
> 
> So, I noticed that a frequent poster Nini, lived in my area so we went back and forth and discovered that we lived really close to each other, our spouses were in law enforcement, and low and behold, she'd teach me to sew!
> 
> With so much coaching, patience and laughter, Nini - wonderful Nini - helped me make the dress you see for my 7 year old to wear during our Thanksgiving First Trip ever to the most magical of places!
> 
> 
> Nini - thank you so much, I can't express my gratitude!


  What a great first dress.  It turned out fantastic!  We can't wait to see what you sew next.  How great that you were able to meet Nini through this discussion and that she was able to teach you how to sew.  Once you get started sewing, it is hard to stop!



cogero said:


> Here is the puffle outfit I finished today
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



I don't know what a puffle is, but I love the skirt and top.  The appliques are so pretty and colorful.



ivey_family said:


> Question:
> 
> Could someone point me to a tried and true stabilizer 'recipe' for t-shirts and on cotton?  I've read so many different ones I'm getting very confused.  I'd particularly like to use poly mesh in the mix, if anyone has done that successfully.
> 
> Also, where do you buy stabilizer online?  I'm ordering thread from Marathon, so should I just buy stabilizer from them, too?
> 
> Thank you!
> C.


For t-shirts I just use heavy weight cut away stabilizer.  I attach it to the shirt with spray adhesive.  Then I hoop it.  It generally works very well.  I know that some people use a tack down stitch or pins but I have never done that.

I don't order it special from anywhere.  I just go to Joanns and buy it off the bolt.  It is inexpensive and it works great for me.  It is really nice when I can get some with a coupon.

For lighter materials like woven cotton, I will use medium weight cut away if I have it.  If I don't, I just use the heave weight cutaway.  I find that if I stick with cutaway stabilizer the design stays nice even after it has been washed several times.


----------



## babynala

100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally got the first day of school outfits finished.  DD7 really surprised me & wanted Cinderella's pink dress.  I made it as a sundress.  She'll probably be the only princess in the 3rd grade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD5 has had a book inspired outfit for the first day for her preschool years so we stuck with that this year & she got The Pigeon Finds a Hot Dog for the first day of K.  Yes, she's giving herself bunny ears


Love the princess dress and the book themed dress, what a great idea for the first day of school.  



NiniMorris said:


> For those interested in Army Man and his entrance into the world, well, he hasn't made it yet!
> 
> Mom is at 37 weeks, and has had several false alarms...but they keep sending her home!  She is expecting to have him this weekend...and has another 2 weeks before they will do the C section.
> 
> And Army Man's grandmother, the one the hospital had given up for almost dead...well she is coming home from the nursing home in a few days.  She will get to see Army Man once he comes into the world!  All in all it is working out to be a pretty good entrance!
> 
> Nini


Thanks for the update, I see from your later post that army man is still waiting for his departure orders.  I'm so happy to hear that your friend's mom is doing so much better.  



Fruto76 said:


> And I was able to grab a last minute ressie for a couple days for me and the kiddos to the World before they go back to school...Yippee I get to make a ticker!






dianemom2 said:


> No sewing for me today.  Hubby and I took a day trip to Philly and had lunch at Ralphs and  then shopped the Italian Market area.  YUMMY! Tomorrow we pick up our girls from summer camp.  I can't wait to see them but I am dreading the laundry!


Glad you enjoying your time while your kids are at camp.  I bet they will be happy to be home but I'm sure they had a great time at camp.  Have fun with all that laundry.



hivemama said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind comments about my dd's dress. She woked really hard on it! It took her about 8 weeks, since I had to sit there the whole time reminding her to keep her fabric lined up, not to go too fast, etc. It was a fun and stressful (for me, who often wanted to say "nevermind, I'll do it for you") project, and has given us a new hobby to share!
> 
> She only lasted about 20-30 minutes at a time, and I had to sit there with her. I couldn't sew while she was. And there were LOTS of times I had to bite my tongue and remind myself that crooked topstitching is not the end of the world
> 
> Working on my first CarlaC bowling shirts. Have any of you found a good bowling pattern for adults? I'm making all my boys matching hawaiian shirts for our dinner at Spirit of Aloha. Don't think DH will fit in the largest size of the CarlaC one, although it might be funny to see


You are a very patient teacher to help your daughter with this project. 

Minnievanmom posted this tutorial about using a commercial pattern to create an adult bowling shirt using Carla's methods as outlined in the Scientific Seamstress Bowling Shirt Pattern.  The first post is on this page:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2659975&page=120



love to stitch said:


> These are the last of the outfits for my granddaughter for our trip next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the dress she will wear on the way to Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the dress she will be wearing when she leaves Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and to have lunch with the princesses.


I love the fabric you chose for her before BBB outfit.  The Cinderella dress is beautiful, love the hand smocking you did.  



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I haven't posted in awhile....been too sick with the beginning of this pregnancy, but luckily I am starting to feel a little bit better.
> 
> I can't wait to see more of the project runway pics.  Did I already miss the posting of week 2?


Glad you are feeling better.  I'm sure you will have lots of fun at the AG store.  



cogero said:


> These are a sneak peak of what I have been doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have shirts done for these already.
> 
> Going to work on a few things this morning while we are stuck inside LOL


You are a stiching queen.  I think your machine is going to wonder what happened to you when you guys are on vacation.  



cogero said:


> Finished the Stitch Skirt & Shirt


Love it!  Your daughter looks so pretty.  



RMAMom said:


> I finally finished this dress!!! It has all 11 flags on the bottom in the same order you will find them in Epcot. I wish I had a model to twirl in it for you but that will have to wait for 19 more days when I meet my son, DDIL and the babies at WDW! I can't wait to see them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Amazing.  I'm sure it will look even better when it is twirling!



Sapper383 said:


> Oh my Goodness....I've just been sorting out my DD6 outfits for our September trip.....I hadn't realised how many I had made. She will be having to change outfits throughout the day
> 
> here is my list:
> 
> Fri 23rd: MK,Matching family Tshirts with her Mickey Head Shorts, Animal Print dress for Boma
> Sat 24th:HS, Candice Tshirt and matching twirl skirt....Jessi dress (if we bumb into her)...MK pm, Sleeping Beauty dress
> Sun 25th: AK, Matching family Tshirts for Tuscar House and matching skirt, Anistasia dress for 1900PF
> Mon 26th: Universal, Cat in the Hat Set
> Tue 27th: MNSSHP, Dalmation Costumes
> Wed 28th: MK, Peter pan set, Dress for Ohanas
> Thu 29th:Epcot dress number  Dress for Chef de France
> Fri 30th: AK, Mikey head tshirt and skirt
> Sat 1st: Dress for Breakfast at Ohanas, Dress for Hoop de doo review
> Sun 2nd:HS, Buzz lightyear skirt and top
> Mon 3rd: Akershus, Belle dress and princess skirt and top
> Tue 4th: Epcot dress number 2
> Wed 5th: MK, Roo dress for breakfast at Crystal Palace. Cinderella work dress and cinderella dress for BBB
> 
> I just told DH how many outfits she has.......I think he tought I was joking at first, but now he's worried that we won't be able to fit everything into our luggage...little does he know that she also has bows to match every out fit and quite a few other outfits that are not customs


That is quite a list.  I tend to overpack but the year I made my kids clothes I actually had less stuff since I knew what they would be wearing every day.  Can't wait to see pictures of all of those outfits in action.



SallyfromDE said:


> This was our Pirate day in Disney last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to tell, but the fabric has mickey pirate heads on it.


Love this and so does my DD.



ireland_nicole said:


> At least I made good use of last week when I had a week off between jobs.
> I finished both kids autograph quilts and even learned how to use the long arm machine at my local(ish) shop.  So these are 100% mine for better or worse...hmmm actually can't find the pic of DS's, but here's DD's for your viewing pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got another dress done for our Nov. trip.  Still needs threads cut and top stitching of the obi in this pic.  First time using Kyoko but really liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


The quilt is amazing, you did a wonderful job.  I love the Mickey Christmas dress you made, what a great use of that style of dress.  



Atlanta GRITS said:


> First let me say that each of you inspired me to learn to sew.  The inspiration came about 2 months ago when I found the sewing thread during a sleepless night.  As I read and looked at all of your creations, I thought, gosh, there has to be a way I could learn to do some of this right?!
> 
> So, I noticed that a frequent poster Nini, lived in my area so we went back and forth and discovered that we lived really close to each other, our spouses were in law enforcement, and low and behold, she'd teach me to sew!
> 
> With so much coaching, patience and laughter, Nini - wonderful Nini - helped me make the dress you see for my 7 year old to wear during our Thanksgiving First Trip ever to the most magical of places!
> 
> I learned alot.  It wasn't as hard as I thought it might be.  I learned that I can do it if I put  my mind to it.  If you are a "lurker" and wonder if you could do this trust me - you can!
> 
> Nini - thank you so much, I can't express my gratitude!
> 
> Andrea - thank you for the posting photo tip - that was VERY helpful!


I think it is so great that you decided to learn to sew and it sounds like you had a wonderful teacher.  Your DD's dress is really cute - you did a great job on all the details.  



chellewashere said:


> Might finally get some sewing done since my DD starts school as soon as we get back from our vacation. Course with that sometime between now and then I have to make her a rock and roll rocker girl outfit to wear her first day.


This is such a cute outfit.  Love the hair clip and your DD's pirate growl.  She is all set for her pirate adventure.


----------



## tricia

ireland_nicole said:


> Wow!  Everything looks amazing ... I don't get over here as much as I'd like, so let me try to remember some at least...
> 
> The after BBB cindy- WOW!  Linette and Leslie- Awesome!  Love all the BTS stuff; Cogero- can't wait to see what you have up your sleeve.
> 
> At least I made good use of last week when I had a week off between jobs.
> I finished both kids autograph quilts and even learned how to use the long arm machine at my local(ish) shop.  So these are 100% mine for better or worse...hmmm actually can't find the pic of DS's, but here's DD's for your viewing pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, I never said it was good quilting!  Actually DS's is slightly less of a hot mess because his was second.  I managed to hide stuff in his like pluto, a mickey head, a heart, a car, a flower, etc.  It was actually kind of fun once I decided mistakes were ok
> 
> Got another dress done for our Nov. trip.  Still needs threads cut and top stitching of the obi in this pic.  First time using Kyoko but really liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



The quilt is awesome.  And I love the use of the Kyoto for appliques.




Atlanta GRITS said:


> First let me say that each of you inspired me to learn to sew.  The inspiration came about 2 months ago when I found the sewing thread during a sleepless night.  As I read and looked at all of your creations, I thought, gosh, there has to be a way I could learn to do some of this right?!
> 
> So, I noticed that a frequent poster Nini, lived in my area so we went back and forth and discovered that we lived really close to each other, our spouses were in law enforcement, and low and behold, she'd teach me to sew!
> 
> With so much coaching, patience and laughter, Nini - wonderful Nini - helped me make the dress you see for my 7 year old to wear during our Thanksgiving First Trip ever to the most magical of places!
> 
> I learned alot.  It wasn't as hard as I thought it might be.  I learned that I can do it if I put  my mind to it.  If you are a "lurker" and wonder if you could do this trust me - you can!
> 
> Nini - thank you so much, I can't express my gratitude!
> 
> http://s1110.photobucket.com/albums/h449/AtlantaGrits/?action=view&current=July-Aug2011248.jpg
> 
> 
> Andrea - thank you for the posting photo tip - that was VERY helpful!



Your dress is awesome.  Welcome to the group.  Hope you continue to post great stuff.



cogero said:


> Here is the puffle outfit I finished today
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



Love the puffles.  That circle fabric looks great with them.



chellewashere said:


> Way TMTQ but I love all the outfits. I also have a serious case of large embroidery envy. Keeping my fingers crossed that Santa is bringing me the 5 x 7 machine for Christmas
> Just wanted to share an outfit I have completed for our trip. Since we leave Friday thought I should get my behind in gear and get her some things made. I havent done many customs for this trip just been so pre-occupied with family issues.
> Thanks to all you ladies for the information you provide. The friendships in this room are so awesome!!
> Might finally get some sewing done since my DD starts school as soon as we get back from our vacation. Course with that sometime between now and then I have to make her a rock and roll rocker girl outfit to wear her first day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is for her pirate cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted a large hair clippie so used HeatherSues pattern on felt to make her this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her pirate growl



Great Pirate outfit., Love the pirate growl.


----------



## billwendy

Nicole- that dress is just amazing!! DD looks so happy wearing it!!!

Chiara - loving the outfits - Stitch is my favorite one!!!

I was able to post pictures of the outfits that Katelyn likes on the Big Give site!!! She is such a cutie pie!!! A Strong strong girl!!! Still lots needed over there if you think you could help out


----------



## aboveH20

Atlanta GRITS said:


> So, I noticed that a frequent poster Nini, lived in my area so we went back and forth and discovered that we lived really close to each other, our spouses were in law enforcement, and low and behold, she'd teach me to sew!
> 
> With so much coaching, patience and laughter, Nini - wonderful Nini - helped me make the dress you see for my 7 year old to wear during our Thanksgiving First Trip ever to the most magical of places!
> 
> Nini - thank you so much, I can't express my gratitude!



The dress is beautiful and how great that you and Nini met.



cogero said:


> Here is the puffle outfit I finished today



Great job on the puffie outift. (Another character I'm not familiar with  .)

What will you do with all your free time when you get back from the cruise?!




chellewashere said:


> Just wanted to share an outfit I have completed for our trip. Since we leave Friday thought I should get my behind in gear and get her some things made. I havent done many customs for this trip just been so pre-occupied with family issues.
> Thanks to all you ladies for the information you provide. The friendships in this room are so awesome!!
> Might finally get some sewing done since my DD starts school as soon as we get back from our vacation. Course with that sometime between now and then I have to make her a rock and roll rocker girl outfit to wear her first day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is for her pirate cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted a large hair clippie so used HeatherSues pattern on felt to make her this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her pirate growl



Looks wonderful.  so glad she's practicing her growl.


----------



## Fruto76

SallyfromDE said:


> This was our Pirate day in Disney last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to tell, but the fabric has mickey pirate heads on it.


Very cute! 



ireland_nicole said:


> Wow!  Everything looks amazing ... I don't get over here as much as I'd like, so let me try to remember some at least...
> 
> The after BBB cindy- WOW!  Linette and Leslie- Awesome!  Love all the BTS stuff; Cogero- can't wait to see what you have up your sleeve.
> 
> At least I made good use of last week when I had a week off between jobs.
> I finished both kids autograph quilts and even learned how to use the long arm machine at my local(ish) shop.  So these are 100% mine for better or worse...hmmm actually can't find the pic of DS's, but here's DD's for your viewing pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, I never said it was good quilting!  Actually DS's is slightly less of a hot mess because his was second.  I managed to hide stuff in his like pluto, a mickey head, a heart, a car, a flower, etc.  It was actually kind of fun once I decided mistakes were ok
> 
> Got another dress done for our Nov. trip.  Still needs threads cut and top stitching of the obi in this pic.  First time using Kyoko but really liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


 I think the quilt looks great! I just love the Kyoko. Perfect combination for MVMCP. I might have to take a look at that pattern. 



cogero said:


> Here is the puffle outfit I finished today
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back


 So, so cute. Your dd looks giddy in that second picture.  I bet she loves getting to try on a new outfit every day! 



VBAndrea said:


> That is so cool that Nini taught you to sew!  I wish she lived by me -- I can sew but I bet she has some fantastic tips and I know I could learn a lot from her.
> 
> You have to copy the  code for the pics to show up.  Here you go:
> 
> [IMG]http://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h449/AtlantaGrits/KatiesDress015.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress is absolutely fabulous and I love the fabrics you picked!
> 
> FYI to all -- I did not make this -- I am just helping post photos - this was made by Kim / AtlantaGrits.  Give all your praise and compliments to her.


 Welcome Kim. Great job on your first dress!  Can't wait to see what else you create!



chellewashere said:


> Way TMTQ but I love all the outfits. I also have a serious case of large embroidery envy. Keeping my fingers crossed that Santa is bringing me the 5 x 7 machine for Christmas
> Just wanted to share an outfit I have completed for our trip. Since we leave Friday thought I should get my behind in gear and get her some things made. I havent done many customs for this trip just been so pre-occupied with family issues.
> Thanks to all you ladies for the information you provide. The friendships in this room are so awesome!!
> Might finally get some sewing done since my DD starts school as soon as we get back from our vacation. Course with that sometime between now and then I have to make her a rock and roll rocker girl outfit to wear her first day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is for her pirate cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted a large hair clippie so used HeatherSues pattern on felt to make her this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her pirate growl


 Adorable. Love the capri's. I made my dd a pair from older jeans and she asked me last night if I'll cut the new jeans I bought for school to make them all into capri's  uh, no! MAybe I need to make some easy fits for her. 
Anyways, love the pirate outfit. It's all so great, especially with the growl!


----------



## RMAMom

cogero said:


> This is just stunning.





100AcrePrincess said:


> It looks great.  I'm sorry you had so much trouble with it.  I love your flags too.





dianemom2 said:


> The dress looks incredible!  I love the border with all the Mickey heads.  What a great way to use them.  I love the fabric too.  Where did you get it?





lynnanddbyz said:


> That dress is beautiful.  I love it.





miprender said:


> WOW great job on that dress. Would never know it gave you any problems as it came out perfect.





love to stitch said:


> That is a very pretty dress. I like that the flags are in order.





Fruto76 said:


> This is stunning! I LOVE the big sash and that the flags are in order.... I wonder how many people walking behind ya'll will realize it?  I can't wait to see pics of it on the model





VBAndrea said:


> That is just awesome!  I love the appliques going around the band of the skirt -- very clever.  I do adore that fabric.  Every time I see I think I should buy it but I have no need for it right now -- when I want it I'm sure it will no longer be available!





ellenbenny said:


> This is really great.  I have more of that same fabric, may have to incorporate the mickey flags with it somehow.  Thanks for the idea!





DMGeurts said:


> WOW, WOW, WOW, WOW!!!     It turned out fantastic - even though it was a big headache - you should be so proud
> D~





mphalens said:


> Ack!  Lost my quotes!!!
> 
> I also  the Epcot dress!  I just love that fabric and those flag mickey heads!!!!





aboveH20 said:


> Wow.  The combination of the fabric and the appliques is amazing.  She'll look grand walking through World Showcase.





branmuffin said:


> This turn out so beautiful! The fabric goes perfectly with the appliques. Awesome work!





babynala said:


> Amazing.  I'm sure it will look even better when it is twirling!



Thanks everyone! I really do love it, its a shame that such a beautful dress will always be refered to as that damn Epcot dress!  Now that its finished I'm feeling excited for our trip I am really looking forward to seeing my kids, we haven't seen them since Christmas. 18 days!!!! 

The fabric, for those that asked is Alexander Henry, I am at work and don't remember the name but I can check when I get home.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

RMAMom said:


> I finally finished this dress!!! It has all 11 flags on the bottom in the same order you will find them in Epcot. I wish I had a model to twirl in it for you but that will have to wait for 19 more days when I meet my son, DDIL and the babies at WDW! I can't wait to see them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


*OMGOODNESS! that is sooo pretty! i love th estyle of it! what pattern is it,I saw 'The Help ' over the weekend an dwas tell9ing my dd's i'd liek to make those 50's.60's style dresses for the dgd's...amazing dess and i love that green! 
i have a very small amount of the chldren fabric,it's a ktoddler sized hosp. gown osmeone made and i got it at the thrift store for $1 and am holding on to it waiting to use it for trim on something when friends go to wdw next year. *


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

chellewashere said:


> Way TMTQ but I love all the outfits. I also have a serious case of large embroidery envy. Keeping my fingers crossed that Santa is bringing me the 5 x 7 machine for Christmas
> Just wanted to share an outfit I have completed for our trip. Since we leave Friday thought I should get my behind in gear and get her some things made. I havent done many customs for this trip just been so pre-occupied with family issues.
> Thanks to all you ladies for the information you provide. The friendships in this room are so awesome!!
> Might finally get some sewing done since my DD starts school as soon as we get back from our vacation. Course with that sometime between now and then I have to make her a rock and roll rocker girl outfit to wear her first day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is for her pirate cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted a large hair clippie so used HeatherSues pattern on felt to make her this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her pirate growl


*LOVE it! *


----------



## aboveH20

RMAMom said:


> Thanks everyone! I really do love it, its a shame that such a beautful dress will always be refered to as that *damn* Epcot dress!


----------



## billwendy

We are home from the beach, and I finally have pictures of the kids in a few of the things I made!
Rainbow Beach outfit




Tweenish Rapunzel




Rainbow outfit - complete with some kind of  Hannah Pose!




I made the shirt to match the petti - but bought the petti - Hannah in the joy of her first Petti twirl!








Agent P pose by Tim








Fun on the Boardwalk









Our little house was PACKED one night - 6 adults, 2 teens, 6 kids and Zoey ( :
When I work up on Tuesday am, some of the kids were shuffling around (the guys had gone golfing) and they came into my room...I was in heaven..




We had a toothpaste buffet going





We also had some fun playing kids dance....all ages!!









And who doesnt love some good pizza at the shore!





Now we are home, and Im lonely!!!!!! Post vacation depression has set in!!!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

chellewashere said:


> Way TMTQ but I love all the outfits. I also have a serious case of large embroidery envy. Keeping my fingers crossed that Santa is bringing me the 5 x 7 machine for Christmas
> Just wanted to share an outfit I have completed for our trip. Since we leave Friday thought I should get my behind in gear and get her some things made. I havent done many customs for this trip just been so pre-occupied with family issues.
> Thanks to all you ladies for the information you provide. The friendships in this room are so awesome!!
> Might finally get some sewing done since my DD starts school as soon as we get back from our vacation. Course with that sometime between now and then I have to make her a rock and roll rocker girl outfit to wear her first day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is for her pirate cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted a large hair clippie so used HeatherSues pattern on felt to make her this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her pirate growl



This outfit is super cute!!  I love the clippie and bow!  I would love to make things like this as well!!  Great job!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

billwendy said:


> We are home from the beach, and I finally have pictures of the kids in a few of the things I made!
> Rainbow Beach outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweenish Rapunzel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbow outfit - complete with some kind of  Hannah Pose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the shirt to match the petti - but bought the petti - Hannah in the joy of her first Petti twirl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agent P pose by Tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun on the Boardwalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our little house was PACKED one night - 6 adults, 2 teens, 6 kids and Zoey ( :
> When I work up on Tuesday am, some of the kids were shuffling around (the guys had gone golfing) and they came into my room...I was in heaven..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a toothpaste buffet going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also had some fun playing kids dance....all ages!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who doesnt love some good pizza at the shore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we are home, and Im lonely!!!!!! Post vacation depression has set in!!!



So Many adorable outfits!! My daugther loves the pettiskirt!!  Looks like you had a great vacation!!  Isn't it soo hard to return back to reality?!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

cogero said:


> Here is the puffle outfit I finished today
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



I just adore this puffle skirt and top!! I would have never thought of using puffles!! My kids love to collect these critters!  What a great idea!! LOVE it!


----------



## Fruto76

billwendy said:


> We are home from the beach, and I finally have pictures of the kids in a few of the things I made!
> Rainbow Beach outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweenish Rapunzel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbow outfit - complete with some kind of  Hannah Pose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the shirt to match the petti - but bought the petti - Hannah in the joy of her first Petti twirl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agent P pose by Tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun on the Boardwalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our little house was PACKED one night - 6 adults, 2 teens, 6 kids and Zoey ( :
> When I work up on Tuesday am, some of the kids were shuffling around (the guys had gone golfing) and they came into my room...I was in heaven..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a toothpaste buffet going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also had some fun playing kids dance....all ages!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who doesnt love some good pizza at the shore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we are home, and Im lonely!!!!!! Post vacation depression has set in!!!


Looks like you guys had tons of fun! Welcome home!


----------



## VBAndrea

billwendy said:


> We are home from the beach, and I finally have pictures of the kids in a few of the things I made!
> Rainbow Beach outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweenish Rapunzel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbow outfit - complete with some kind of  Hannah Pose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the shirt to match the petti - but bought the petti - Hannah in the joy of her first Petti twirl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agent P pose by Tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun on the Boardwalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our little house was PACKED one night - 6 adults, 2 teens, 6 kids and Zoey ( :
> When I work up on Tuesday am, some of the kids were shuffling around (the guys had gone golfing) and they came into my room...I was in heaven..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a toothpaste buffet going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also had some fun playing kids dance....all ages!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who doesnt love some good pizza at the shore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we are home, and Im lonely!!!!!! Post vacation depression has set in!!!


Fabulous pictures!  I remember lots of those outfits so it's great to see them modeled.  You have to remind me again of the formula you used for the ruffle skirts as I may get some of that fabric for my dd.  She loves wearing leggings and I think would really like a little skirt like that over them.  And my dd loved the Perry t.  I got a set of P&F appliques from HeatherSue but have yet to stitch any out.  

The toothpaste pic is HILARIOUS!!!!!  I gripe b/c my kids each have their own toothpaste and always leave it on the sink, but two is better than the buffet you all had going on!

And that pizza is making me hungry -- for pizza!  Next year you need to decorate the girls flip flops (you know, in your spare time!).

Thanks for sharing and welcome home.  You were missed around here.


----------



## hivemama

chellewashere said:


> have to make her a rock and roll rocker girl outfit to wear her first day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is for her pirate cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted a large hair clippie so used HeatherSues pattern on felt to make her this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her pirate growl


I LOVE the capris! Great idea - we have lots of holey jeans around here that are begging to be cut off and ruffled like that. Thanks for the inspiration. Your daughter is adorable!


----------



## billwendy

Thanks for the Welcome's Home!!! It brightened up this icky day for me - our weather is yucky!!!

Andrea - I added 6 inches to the girls hip measurements and it worked out great! I just kept cracking up over that toothpaste buffet!!! The pizza was yummmmmmmy!!!! 

This Friday, the kids (Han, Eliz, Tim) take their big sis back to college. Then, on Monday, they say goodbye to their big brother Andrew and SIL Jess as they leave for China to go and teach english in a school over there. They wont be back till June of 2012. Any ideas of what I could do to cheer them and their 17 year old brother Matt up?????

Has anyone seen girls jeans on sale anywhere cheap?


----------



## SallyfromDE

scrap_heaven said:


> *QUESTION*
> 
> Is there such thing as Sleeping Beauty and Beauty and the Beast fabric.  I know you can find them with other princesses but are they on there own???



For B&B I've only seen  pink knit fabric that has Lumiere and Mrs. Potts on it. I believe there is a sheet with Belle and Beast. Haven't seen anything with SB.


----------



## Granna4679

love to stitch said:


> These are the last of the outfits for my granddaughter for our trip next month.



She is going to get so much attention...this Cinderella dress is beautiful!!




DMGeurts said:


> I am so sorry - I sure hope that things go better with this dress today and you are able to finish it with out a hitch.
> 
> 
> 
> I still recommend a Personal Shopper for you - they are very descriptive about the items, they guide you to the areas of the store you are interested in, and they hold all your items in their office and check you out right there - so no lines.  You can also ask to be left alone to continue to shop - and meet in thier office later to check out.  They are no pressure sales, they are just helpful and nice.  No commission no tips and totally free - I highly recommend.
> 
> D~



I agree....we had one and she was very informative.



RMAMom said:


> I finally finished this dress!!! It has all 11 flags on the bottom in the same order you will find them in Epcot. I wish I had a model to twirl in it for you but that will have to wait for 19 more days when I meet my son, DDIL and the babies at WDW! I can't wait to see them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Love it!!  I know you must be excited to see your kids....I am happy for you!!



cogero said:


> Finished the Stitch Skirt & Shirt
> 
> and another view



So cute...love this picture of your DD.



ireland_nicole said:


> Wow!  Everything looks amazing ... I don't get over here as much as I'd like, so let me try to remember some at least...
> 
> The after BBB cindy- WOW!  Linette and Leslie- Awesome!  Love all the BTS stuff; Cogero- can't wait to see what you have up your sleeve.
> 
> At least I made good use of last week when I had a week off between jobs.
> I finished both kids autograph quilts and even learned how to use the long arm machine at my local(ish) shop.  So these are 100% mine for better or worse...hmmm actually can't find the pic of DS's, but here's DD's for your viewing pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, I never said it was good quilting!  Actually DS's is slightly less of a hot mess because his was second.  I managed to hide stuff in his like pluto, a mickey head, a heart, a car, a flower, etc.  It was actually kind of fun once I decided mistakes were ok
> 
> Got another dress done for our Nov. trip.  Still needs threads cut and top stitching of the obi in this pic.  First time using Kyoko but really liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



The quilt is great.  Great memories all in one place.  

The dress is very pretty.  I know she will love wearing that!!



Atlanta GRITS said:


> First let me say that each of you inspired me to learn to sew.  The inspiration came about 2 months ago when I found the sewing thread during a sleepless night.  As I read and looked at all of your creations, I thought, gosh, there has to be a way I could learn to do some of this right?!
> 
> So, I noticed that a frequent poster Nini, lived in my area so we went back and forth and discovered that we lived really close to each other, our spouses were in law enforcement, and low and behold, she'd teach me to sew!
> 
> With so much coaching, patience and laughter, Nini - wonderful Nini - helped me make the dress you see for my 7 year old to wear during our Thanksgiving First Trip ever to the most magical of places!
> 
> I learned alot.  It wasn't as hard as I thought it might be.  I learned that I can do it if I put  my mind to it.  If you are a "lurker" and wonder if you could do this trust me - you can!
> 
> Nini - thank you so much, I can't express my gratitude!
> 
> http://s1110.photobucket.com/albums/h449/AtlantaGrits/th_?action=view&current=July-Aug2011248.jpg
> 
> 
> Andrea - thank you for the posting photo tip - that was VERY helpful!



So happy you have joined us.  Now that you know how to make a cute dress like that...I bet there will be many more.  Sewing is "sew" addicting!  And Nini you rock!!  



cogero said:


> Here is the puffle outfit I finished today
> 
> Front:



Not sure who the puffles are either but this is really cute!!



chellewashere said:


> Way TMTQ but I love all the outfits. I also have a serious case of large embroidery envy. Keeping my fingers crossed that Santa is bringing me the 5 x 7 machine for Christmas
> Just wanted to share an outfit I have completed for our trip. Since we leave Friday thought I should get my behind in gear and get her some things made. I havent done many customs for this trip just been so pre-occupied with family issues.
> Thanks to all you ladies for the information you provide. The friendships in this room are so awesome!!
> Might finally get some sewing done since my DD starts school as soon as we get back from our vacation. Course with that sometime between now and then I have to make her a rock and roll rocker girl outfit to wear her first day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is for her pirate cruise



I love this!!  She is adorable!!  (cute clippie too)



billwendy said:


> We are home from the beach, and I finally have pictures of the kids in a few of the things I made!... and they came into my room...I was in heaven..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a toothpaste buffet going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we are home, and Im lonely!!!!!! Post vacation depression has set in!!!



I love all of your pictures and outfits.  Looks like you got some sun and everyone had a great time.  You did an awesome job on everything.  I especially love these 2 pictures!!!  How sweet of you all in the bed picture.


----------



## tricia

I haven't seen Joni on here today.  Wonder when she will be giving us our week 3 project?


----------



## DMGeurts

chellewashere said:


> Way TMTQ but I love all the outfits. I also have a serious case of large embroidery envy. Keeping my fingers crossed that Santa is bringing me the 5 x 7 machine for Christmas
> Just wanted to share an outfit I have completed for our trip. Since we leave Friday thought I should get my behind in gear and get her some things made. I havent done many customs for this trip just been so pre-occupied with family issues.
> Thanks to all you ladies for the information you provide. The friendships in this room are so awesome!!
> Might finally get some sewing done since my DD starts school as soon as we get back from our vacation. Course with that sometime between now and then I have to make her a rock and roll rocker girl outfit to wear her first day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is for her pirate cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted a large hair clippie so used HeatherSues pattern on felt to make her this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her pirate growl



Super cute~



billwendy said:


> We are home from the beach, and I finally have pictures of the kids in a few of the things I made!
> Rainbow Beach outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweenish Rapunzel
> 
> Now we are home, and Im lonely!!!!!! Post vacation depression has set in!!!



Welcome home... Love the toothpaste buffet - made me LOL.  Loved all the outfits modeled - they all turned out great!



billwendy said:


> Has anyone seen girls jeans on sale anywhere cheap?



Target had them on clearance for 75% off - not sure if they have any left - this was a couple weeks ago.

I am also stalking the thread for the PR week #3 rules from Joni... Oooooh Joooonnnniiiii, we are waiting.    

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

billwendy said:


> Thanks for the Welcome's Home!!! It brightened up this icky day for me - our weather is yucky!!!
> 
> Andrea - I added 6 inches to the girls hip measurements and it worked out great! I just kept cracking up over that toothpaste buffet!!! The pizza was yummmmmmmy!!!!
> 
> This Friday, the kids (Han, Eliz, Tim) take their big sis back to college. Then, on Monday, they say goodbye to their big brother Andrew and SIL Jess as they leave for China to go and teach english in a school over there. They wont be back till June of 2012. Any ideas of what I could do to cheer them and their 17 year old brother Matt up?????
> 
> Has anyone seen girls jeans on sale anywhere cheap?


Thanks for the measurements -- I wrote it down but probably will lose the paper I jotted it on and have to ask you again.  I have seen that fabric on line but never really looked in the stores.

Target had jeans on clearance a couple of weeks ago.  They started at $3.48 so I bought a bunch for dd.  Than they went to $2.48 but sizes were really picked over -- I got a couple more in larger sizes and a couple smaller sizes figuring possible future BGs, then they went to $1.48 and only had size 16+ left.  Old Navy had a $10 jean sale a couple of weeks ago, but I had already stocked up at Target.  I bought so many and thus far have only one pair embellished.  I better get to work!



tricia said:


> I haven't seen Joni on here today.  Wonder when she will be giving us our week 3 project?


And if she doesn't get on here soon I may have some problems -- I really need to fabric shop tonight.  My boss's dh is coming home from deployment and keeps getting delayed, but I am on call all week to fill in for her.  Let's hope he comes home on Thursday rather than tomorrow or Wed -- our office is closed on Thursdays.  In the mean time, I vacuumed, washed the dogs, packaged up a BG I've had done for two weeks now, did some laundry......


----------



## Fruto76

tricia said:


> I haven't seen Joni on here today.  Wonder when she will be giving us our week 3 project?





DMGeurts said:


> Super cute~
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome home... Love the toothpaste buffet - made me LOL.  Loved all the outfits modeled - they all turned out great!
> 
> 
> 
> Target had them on clearance for 75% off - not sure if they have any left - this was a couple weeks ago.
> 
> I am also stalking the thread for the PR week #3 rules from Joni... Oooooh Joooonnnniiiii, we are waiting.
> 
> D~





VBAndrea said:


> Thanks for the measurements -- I wrote it down but probably will lose the paper I jotted it on and have to ask you again.  I have seen that fabric on line but never really looked in the stores.
> 
> Target had jeans on clearance a couple of weeks ago.  They started at $3.48 so I bought a bunch for dd.  Than they went to $2.48 but sizes were really picked over -- I got a couple more in larger sizes and a couple smaller sizes figuring possible future BGs, then they went to $1.48 and only had size 16+ left.  Old Navy had a $10 jean sale a couple of weeks ago, but I had already stocked up at Target.  I bought so many and thus far have only one pair embellished.  I better get to work!
> 
> 
> And if she doesn't get on here soon I may have some problems -- I really need to fabric shop tonight.  My boss's dh is coming home from deployment and keeps getting delayed, but I am on call all week to fill in for her.  Let's hope he comes home on Thursday rather than tomorrow or Wed -- our office is closed on Thursdays.  In the mean time, I vacuumed, washed the dogs, packaged up a BG I've had done for two weeks now, did some laundry......



Add me to the list of stalkers...hoping to start on it since I'll be MIA Thurs-Sun.


----------



## lovesdumbo

LOVE everything that has been posted lately!!!

Things have been so crazy busy here and I've been trying to get ready (work wise) for my vacation.  I am mostly packed but yesterday I broke a tooth.  I was able to get into the dentist at 11am today but he had to set me up for a 2:20 appointment for a root canal.  At least I should be able to be pain free on my vacation.  And hopefully I'll get everything done here at work before I leave tomorrow.  I'll be ready for this trip!!!

I made my 3 kids backpacks for the trip.  Is this typical of a disboutiquer or what?  My original idea was to make 3 "simple" draw string backpacks but I was worried that the string bags wouldn't be comfortable so I ended up making these 3 bags.  I started with Simplicity 9779 but made larger shoulder straps, didn't use gromets-made a casing instead and didn't use bias binding to finish the seams-just did a complete lining.  

I made my DD(8) a dalmation themed bag.  I did the quilting on the dalmation fabric, made the shoulder straps on all the bags:















DD(12)'s Pooh bag-I had purchased the Pooh applique but did satin stitch it onto the bag.  You can't quite tell in the photos but her bag is quilted too:















DS(10)'s Walt & Mickey bag.  I don't have an embroidery machine so I "hand" appliqued the Partners applique for this bag-cutting it out was harder than doing the satin stitch.  This bag is made with at heavy duck cloth so no quilting on his.















I sewed the strap adjusters on two of the bags the wrong side up so the straps don't stay tight.  Now I need to decide if I am up for fixing that before we leave or if they will just have the straps threaded in the opposite way.


----------



## mphalens

Atlanta GRITS said:


> First let me say that each of you inspired me to learn to sew.  The inspiration came about 2 months ago when I found the sewing thread during a sleepless night.  As I read and looked at all of your creations, I thought, gosh, there has to be a way I could learn to do some of this right?!
> 
> So, I noticed that a frequent poster Nini, lived in my area so we went back and forth and discovered that we lived really close to each other, our spouses were in law enforcement, and low and behold, she'd teach me to sew!
> 
> With so much coaching, patience and laughter, Nini - wonderful Nini - helped me make the dress you see for my 7 year old to wear during our Thanksgiving First Trip ever to the most magical of places!
> 
> I learned alot.  It wasn't as hard as I thought it might be.  I learned that I can do it if I put  my mind to it.  If you are a "lurker" and wonder if you could do this trust me - you can!
> 
> Nini - thank you so much, I can't express my gratitude!



How cool that you got to take lessons from Nini!!!  The dress is just fabulous!  Great job!



cogero said:


> Here is the puffle outfit I finished today
> 
> Front:




So cute!!!  What's a puffle?



VBAndrea said:


> this was made by Kim / AtlantaGrits.  Give all your praise and compliments to her.



You're so nice to post them for her!



NiniMorris said:


> Still no Army Man, but his mom is promising he will be out before college..maybe!



Thanks for the update!  Glad to hear things are going well!



chellewashere said:


> this is for her pirate cruise



Adorable!!!!



billwendy said:


> We are home from the beach, and I finally have pictures of the kids in a few of the things I made!
> Rainbow Beach outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweenish Rapunzel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbow outfit - complete with some kind of  Hannah Pose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the shirt to match the petti - but bought the petti - Hannah in the joy of her first Petti twirl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agent P pose by Tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun on the Boardwalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our little house was PACKED one night - 6 adults, 2 teens, 6 kids and Zoey ( :
> When I work up on Tuesday am, some of the kids were shuffling around (the guys had gone golfing) and they came into my room...I was in heaven..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a toothpaste buffet going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also had some fun playing kids dance....all ages!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who doesnt love some good pizza at the shore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we are home, and Im lonely!!!!!! Post vacation depression has set in!!!



Welcome home!  I just love all of the things you posted!!!  Try not to get too depressed about vacation being over!  We're glad to have you back!



billwendy said:


> Has anyone seen girls jeans on sale anywhere cheap?



I was at JCPenny's today and they had some on clearance for $6.49 . . . 



DMGeurts said:


> I am also stalking the thread for the PR week #3 rules from Joni... Oooooh Joooonnnniiiii, we are waiting.
> 
> D~



Stalking here too!  I'm hoping one of the projects I need to work on this week will fit the rules for week #3!  I hated not being able to do an outfit for week #2! 

QUESTION:  Has anyone ever seen or made a case for an ipod touch?  Not a sleeve, but a case with an opening for the screen that you leave the ipod IN while using it???  I'd hate to reinvent the wheel if someone knows of one - I've done several searches online and haven't found one


----------



## VBAndrea

lovesdumbo said:


> LOVE everything that has been posted lately!!!
> 
> Things have been so crazy busy here and I've been trying to get ready (work wise) for my vacation.  I am mostly packed but yesterday I broke a tooth.  I was able to get into the dentist at 11am today but he had to set me up for a 2:20 appointment for a root canal.  At least I should be able to be pain free on my vacation.  And hopefully I'll get everything done here at work before I leave tomorrow.  I'll be ready for this trip!!!
> 
> I made my 3 kids backpacks for the trip.  Is this typical of a disboutiquer or what?  My original idea was to make 3 "simple" draw string backpacks but I was worried that the string bags wouldn't be comfortable so I ended up making these 3 bags.  I started with Simplicity 9779 but made larger shoulder straps, didn't use gromets-made a casing instead and didn't use bias binding to finish the seams-just did a complete lining.
> 
> I made my DD(8) a dalmation themed bag.  I did the quilting on the dalmation fabric, made the shoulder straps on all the bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD(12)'s Pooh bag-I had purchased the Pooh applique but did satin stitch it onto the bag.  You can't quite tell in the photos but her bag is quilted too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS(10)'s Walt & Mickey bag.  I don't have an embroidery machine so I "hand" appliqued the Partners applique for this bag-cutting it out was harder than doing the satin stitch.  This bag is made with at heavy duck cloth so no quilting on his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sewed the strap adjusters on two of the bags the wrong side up so the straps don't stay tight.  Now I need to decide if I am up for fixing that before we leave or if they will just have the straps threaded in the opposite way.


Wow, wow and wow!!!!!  Those look very professional -- I can't even begin to imagine how long they must have taken to make.  Emma's is my favorite -- and I guarantee it would be my dd's favorite too so thank goodness she is not lurking over my shoulder right now.

Sorry about your tooth -- but good you got in right away.  I had to wait about three days for one root canal and the second one they had to emergently get me in to do part of the root canal one day and then finish it a week later when they had an opening.  The dentist that did the root canal was quite dreamy to look at though, so I didn't mind the extra visit.



mphalens said:


> QUESTION:  Has anyone ever seen or made a case for an ipod touch?  Not a sleeve, but a case with an opening for the screen that you leave the ipod IN while using it???  I'd hate to reinvent the wheel if someone knows of one - I've done several searches online and haven't found one


I am sorry to say I have not.  SInce I'm not out fabric shopping for week three I'll take a quick look and see if I can find anything.

Would you mind letting me know how your made your week one project?  I am in LOVE  with it.  First, the t you used was awesome -- where did you get it?  Second, did you cut the t and then attach the skirt?  And what  kind of stitch did you use -- did you zig zag the fabric onto the t or use a straight stitch?  Did you use a pattern or make it up?  If you don't feel like writing up a tut for me you could just send me the dress


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> QUESTION:  Has anyone ever seen or made a case for an ipod touch?  Not a sleeve, but a case with an opening for the screen that you leave the ipod IN while using it???  I'd hate to reinvent the wheel if someone knows of one - I've done several searches online and haven't found one


OK, don't laugh at me.  This is for a fuzzy monster case, but it has a cut out window so maybe it would help you take a non-fuzzy monster pattern and apply the same principle:
http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=76605.0

If this doesn't help you I found one you can make with duct tape and one you can make from the box that holds a deck of playing cards 

I was also thinking, if you found a tut you like could you just make windows in it such as you would for an eye spy bag?

Guess I should keep looking, huh?


----------



## VBAndrea

My BG recipient and sister received their outfits so I can post the pics now (for those who didn't see them yet).  These are for a 4 yr old and 18 mos old -- outfits for AK.  Mom has pics of the girls in them on her pre-trip report and they fit perfect (I think that's a first for me!). I took some up close photos of some of the details I put into the patchwork squares, but I think the overall effect unfortunately gets lost in the fabric.  The diaper and pantie cover have Minnie embroidered onto the backs, so I took pics of the backside.


----------



## Colleen27

dianemom2 said:


> So here is what I have been working on this week.  I went through my fabric stash last week and thought up a few projects to use some of the fabrics that I've had for a while now.  Even the t-shirts are from my stash.  The only new thing I had to buy for these projects was the applique designs. I bought the Thanksgiving and Halloween designs and then I got the chalkboard alphabet for free!  Sorry that there are so many pictures.  I've done a lot of sewing this week.



I love it all but this one is especially adorable. I love the chalkboard! Back to school customs are something I'm looking forward to trying eventually. Right now DD9 says she's too old for BTS customs and DD3 has got a while yet before she goes off to school. 



2cutekidz said:


> It's been a long time since I've posted!  I'll never catch up, so I'm jumping right in!  We're planning a January trip, and I'm already dreaming up all the customs!!  Dare I say it...this might be the last trip where DD wears full customs
> 
> Here's my latest set...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Wow, gorgeous outfit and your DD looks like she's having such fun modeling!



1308Miles said:


> Congratulations, Colleen! I LOVED this. So incredibly clever. How did you get the ruffle on the bottom so even?



Thank you everyone for the congrats on my Runway project. I had such a hard time coming up with an idea but once I did it came together really well. The only thing I'd do differently next time is swap the positions of Donald and Pluto so the bows aren't right next to each other... That looked fine on flat fabric but kind of ran together once the skirt was gathered. 

As far as the ruffle, I cheated - that's pre-made trim from Hobby Lobby that attaches like bias tape. There's no way I'd have the patience for all those perfect little folds and tucks by hand!



love to stitch said:


> And this is the dress she will be wearing when she leaves Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and to have lunch with the princesses.



I love this, so shimmery and pretty!



RMAMom said:


> I finally finished this dress!!! It has all 11 flags on the bottom in the same order you will find them in Epcot. I wish I had a model to twirl in it for you but that will have to wait for 19 more days when I meet my son, DDIL and the babies at WDW! I can't wait to see them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



That is really unique and I love that the flags are in order. That's the mark of a true fan! 


I'm still recovering from one heck of a weekend, fun but exhausting. I did manage to finish my week two project, just barely and with some last-minute design changes as usual. Now I'm just catching up, kicking back with my tea, and looking forward to seeing the creativity that this week brings!


----------



## DMGeurts

lovesdumbo said:


> LOVE everything that has been posted lately!!!
> I made my DD(8) a dalmation themed bag.  I did the quilting on the dalmation fabric, made the shoulder straps on all the bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD(12)'s Pooh bag-I had purchased the Pooh applique but did satin stitch it onto the bag.  You can't quite tell in the photos but her bag is quilted too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS(10)'s Walt & Mickey bag.  I don't have an embroidery machine so I "hand" appliqued the Partners applique for this bag-cutting it out was harder than doing the satin stitch.  This bag is made with at heavy duck cloth so no quilting on his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sewed the strap adjusters on two of the bags the wrong side up so the straps don't stay tight.  Now I need to decide if I am up for fixing that before we leave or if they will just have the straps threaded in the opposite way.



I absolutely ADORE these!!!!  I love how you quilted the fabric first...

This might sound like a dumb question, but I've been designing a "purse" for my bff for her birthday (yes, I know it was 2 weeks ago)... I really, really want to quilt the fabric.  Was that part hard for you to do?  I've never quilted anything before.  Did you use any special feet?



mphalens said:


> QUESTION:  Has anyone ever seen or made a case for an ipod touch?  Not a sleeve, but a case with an opening for the screen that you leave the ipod IN while using it???  I'd hate to reinvent the wheel if someone knows of one - I've done several searches online and haven't found one



I have not... but it looks like Andrea is sniffing some out for you.  



VBAndrea said:


> OK, don't laugh at me.  This is for a fuzzy monster case, but it has a cut out window so maybe it would help you take a non-fuzzy monster pattern and apply the same principle:
> http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=76605.0
> 
> If this doesn't help you I found one you can make with duct tape and one you can make from the box that holds a deck of playing cards
> 
> I was also thinking, if you found a tut you like could you just make windows in it such as you would for an eye spy bag?
> 
> Guess I should keep looking, huh?



OOOh Andrea - I think you're on to something here.  

ROFL

D~


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> I am sorry to say I have not.  SInce I'm not out fabric shopping for week three I'll take a quick look and see if I can find anything.
> 
> Would you mind letting me know how your made your week one project?  I am in LOVE  with it.  First, the t you used was awesome -- where did you get it?  Second, did you cut the t and then attach the skirt?  And what  kind of stitch did you use -- did you zig zag the fabric onto the t or use a straight stitch?  Did you use a pattern or make it up?  If you don't feel like writing up a tut for me you could just send me the dress



I appreciate you looking for a tutorial for me!  That monster one is cute, but it's for the regular ipod style.  I need to find one for an iphone or ipod Touch that has a large rectangular screen.

My week one project.  Hmm - I used Aivilo's t-shirt twirl dress pattern for reference as well as two dresses I had in my closet that looked like they went together in a similar fashion.  I bought the shirt at Walmart ($10  ) and wouldn't have spent that much (and was SO SCARED to cut it!) but I just loved it and knew it would be perfect.
My skirt was 36" wide x 26" long (two rectangle pieces).  I put the shirt on and figured out where I wanted my sash to be and then measured from the armpit to that spot (I think it was 7" but I can't remember and the dress is in Charlotte and I'm in RI).  I cut it an inch longer than the measurement for seam allowance.
I sewed a gathering stitch (following Aivilo's directions - which were different than the methods mentioned on here usually - only ONE row of stitches, not two) to the top of each of the rectangles and then gathered them to match up with the measurement of the bottom of the t-shirt.  I then sewed the two rectangles together on the sides.
Then I followed Aivilo's instructions for attaching skirt to shirt . . . I pinned like crazy!!!  Pins on either side of the side seams so the skirt and shirt side seams match up perfectly.  Pins all the way around (I made sure the middle of the front & back of skirt and shirt were matched up as well) . . . 
Then I sewed a straight stitch to attach the two pieces.  Then I tried it on to make sure nothing was wrong (after removing all the pins).  Then I ironed the seam down so the knit of the shirt was covering the gathers so the raw edge wouldn't rub on me) I also zigzagged the seam as well.
Finally I figured out how long I wanted my sash and cut - I fray-checked the ends.  I then pinned from side seam to side seam across the front.  The sash, when untied, hangs from the side seams.
I then sewed the ribbon on the right side of the dress.  I sewed one line of stitching and the ribbon is attached to the cotton of the skirt (just below the seam where the shirt and skirt are attached to one another - this helped to keep the gathers in place, because even though they were tied on each end, they still moved some (not a lot) after I sewed skirt to shirt).
I hemmed the skirt last of all - .25" folded over and ironed and then 1" folded over and sewn (I used the easy fit waistband ironing template)

I hope that makes sense!!!  I should have written down the steps and taken pictures along the way. . . I might do another one and will try to remember to do so if I do


----------



## Blyssfull

lovesdumbo said:


> I made my DD(8) a dalmation themed bag.  I did the quilting on the dalmation fabric, made the shoulder straps on all the bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD(12)'s Pooh bag-I had purchased the Pooh applique but did satin stitch it onto the bag.  You can't quite tell in the photos but her bag is quilted too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS(10)'s Walt & Mickey bag.  I don't have an embroidery machine so I "hand" appliqued the Partners applique for this bag-cutting it out was harder than doing the satin stitch.  This bag is made with at heavy duck cloth so no quilting on his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sewed the strap adjusters on two of the bags the wrong side up so the straps don't stay tight.  Now I need to decide if I am up for fixing that before we leave or if they will just have the straps threaded in the opposite way.



These are AWESOME! They look completely professional. How in the world do you have the patience to do all that quilting? 









VBAndrea said:


>




I love these too! So much detail. 


Glad you had a safe and fun trip Wendy. Thanks for sharing all those photos. I love seeing the kids in all of their outfits. I have a font like the shirt you made for Hannah but I'm having a hard time merging it in SEU...any advice?


----------



## cogero

Fruto76 said:


> Add me to the list of stalkers...hoping to start on it since I'll be MIA Thurs-Sun.



ME too I am gone Friday to Sunday



VBAndrea said:


> My BG recipient and sister received their outfits so I can post the pics now (for those who didn't see them yet).  These are for a 4 yr old and 18 mos old -- outfits for AK.  Mom has pics of the girls in them on her pre-trip report and they fit perfect (I think that's a first for me!). I took some up close photos of some of the details I put into the patchwork squares, but I think the overall effect unfortunately gets lost in the fabric.  The diaper and pantie cover have Minnie embroidered onto the backs, so I took pics of the backside.



Andrea I love these outfits.


----------



## Fruto76

cogero said:


> ME too I am gone Friday to Sunday



Are you at Disney this Friday? Do you cruise first?


----------



## RMAMom

lovesdumbo said:


> LOVE everything that has been posted lately!!!
> 
> Things have been so crazy busy here and I've been trying to get ready (work wise) for my vacation.  I am mostly packed but yesterday I broke a tooth.  I was able to get into the dentist at 11am today but he had to set me up for a 2:20 appointment for a root canal.  At least I should be able to be pain free on my vacation.  And hopefully I'll get everything done here at work before I leave tomorrow.  I'll be ready for this trip!!!
> 
> I made my 3 kids backpacks for the trip.  Is this typical of a disboutiquer or what?  My original idea was to make 3 "simple" draw string backpacks but I was worried that the string bags wouldn't be comfortable so I ended up making these 3 bags.  I started with Simplicity 9779 but made larger shoulder straps, didn't use gromets-made a casing instead and didn't use bias binding to finish the seams-just did a complete lining.
> 
> I made my DD(8) a dalmation themed bag.  I did the quilting on the dalmation fabric, made the shoulder straps on all the bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD(12)'s Pooh bag-I had purchased the Pooh applique but did satin stitch it onto the bag.  You can't quite tell in the photos but her bag is quilted too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS(10)'s Walt & Mickey bag.  I don't have an embroidery machine so I "hand" appliqued the Partners applique for this bag-cutting it out was harder than doing the satin stitch.  This bag is made with at heavy duck cloth so no quilting on his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sewed the strap adjusters on two of the bags the wrong side up so the straps don't stay tight.  Now I need to decide if I am up for fixing that before we leave or if they will just have the straps threaded in the opposite way.


These are wonderful! I'll bet everyone in the parks will ask where you bought them. Good luck with your tooth, I hope its better before your trip.



VBAndrea said:


> My BG recipient and sister received their outfits so I can post the pics now (for those who didn't see them yet).  These are for a 4 yr old and 18 mos old -- outfits for AK.  Mom has pics of the girls in them on her pre-trip report and they fit perfect (I think that's a first for me!). I took some up close photos of some of the details I put into the patchwork squares, but I think the overall effect unfortunately gets lost in the fabric.  The diaper and pantie cover have Minnie embroidered onto the backs, so I took pics of the backside.


Andrea, these are fantastic! I love all the detail!


----------



## cogero

Fruto76 said:


> Are you at Disney this Friday? Do you cruise first?



Actually no I have to go to a memorial service on Saturday in Plattsburgh, NY it is 6 hours north of the City. I am also going to swing by and pick up my vintage sewing machine well which ever one my mom will let me have.

We leave on 8/26 for Disney with the cruise on 9/1


----------



## billwendy

Anita - that was one of my favorite moments of the trip....it was early morning and everyone was so snuggly cute. We were watching Ramona and Beezus. My heart was just melting - I love those little guys so much!!

Andrea - thats what I was hoping to find - super cheap - I was thinking of maybe doing some for Katelyn's Big give - but I need super cheap after coming home from vacation, you know? LOVE your AK outfits and the girls looked super cute in them!!!

Marianne - pm'd ya!!

Anyone have a good free crayon roll up pattern for a 5x7 hoop? My friend is going to China to adopt a brother and sister and was thinking it would be fun for them to have for the ride home - they will be joining their brother Tai who was adopted from China 2 years ago. They are all between 11-12 years old, so colored pencil roll up or marker roll up would work too!!! I'd love to make them for them!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> I appreciate you looking for a tutorial for me!  That monster one is cute, but it's for the regular ipod style.  I need to find one for an iphone or ipod Touch that has a large rectangular screen.
> 
> My week one project.  Hmm - I used Aivilo's t-shirt twirl dress pattern for reference as well as two dresses I had in my closet that looked like they went together in a similar fashion.  I bought the shirt at Walmart ($10  ) and wouldn't have spent that much (and was SO SCARED to cut it!) but I just loved it and knew it would be perfect.
> My skirt was 36" wide x 26" long (two rectangle pieces).  I put the shirt on and figured out where I wanted my sash to be and then measured from the armpit to that spot (I think it was 7" but I can't remember and the dress is in Charlotte and I'm in RI).  I cut it an inch longer than the measurement for seam allowance.
> I sewed a gathering stitch (following Aivilo's directions - which were different than the methods mentioned on here usually - only ONE row of stitches, not two) to the top of each of the rectangles and then gathered them to match up with the measurement of the bottom of the t-shirt.  I then sewed the two rectangles together on the sides.
> Then I followed Aivilo's instructions for attaching skirt to shirt . . . I pinned like crazy!!!  Pins on either side of the side seams so the skirt and shirt side seams match up perfectly.  Pins all the way around (I made sure the middle of the front & back of skirt and shirt were matched up as well) . . .
> Then I sewed a straight stitch to attach the two pieces.  Then I tried it on to make sure nothing was wrong (after removing all the pins).  Then I ironed the seam down so the knit of the shirt was covering the gathers so the raw edge wouldn't rub on me) I also zigzagged the seam as well.
> Finally I figured out how long I wanted my sash and cut - I fray-checked the ends.  I then pinned from side seam to side seam across the front.  The sash, when untied, hangs from the side seams.
> I then sewed the ribbon on the right side of the dress.  I sewed one line of stitching and the ribbon is attached to the cotton of the skirt (just below the seam where the shirt and skirt are attached to one another - this helped to keep the gathers in place, because even though they were tied on each end, they still moved some (not a lot) after I sewed skirt to shirt).
> I hemmed the skirt last of all - .25" folded over and ironed and then 1" folded over and sewn (I used the easy fit waistband ironing template)
> 
> I hope that makes sense!!!  I should have written down the steps and taken pictures along the way. . . I might do another one and will try to remember to do so if I do


Thanks!  I bookmarked this in case there ever is a day I can try to make one for myself.  I wonder if I have a t that has a spot on the bottom that I could cut off?  I'd be scared too to do a first run on a $10 t.  I am going to have to see if our Wally has those t's.

I did buy dd a tank to embellish and after washing it I noticed a hole on the lower half -- may be I could try one for her first.



billwendy said:


> Andrea - thats what I was hoping to find - super cheap - I was thinking of maybe doing some for Katelyn's Big give - but I need super cheap after coming home from vacation, you know? LOVE your AK outfits and the girls looked super cute in them!!!
> 
> Marianne - pm'd ya!!
> 
> Anyone have a good free crayon roll up pattern for a 5x7 hoop? My friend is going to China to adopt a brother and sister and was thinking it would be fun for them to have for the ride home - they will be joining their brother Tai who was adopted from China 2 years ago. They are all between 11-12 years old, so colored pencil roll up or marker roll up would work too!!! I'd love to make them for them!!!


I think it would be hard to find super cheap at this time of the year -- I was really surprised that Target had them on clearance.  You may be able to find some capris on sale.  You could also check thrift stores to see if you could find any  -- my mom finds things all the time with tags on them, but she goes often to look.  Target's denim shorts that were on clearance were about $9 and the jeans $3.48 

I found a crayon roll up on sale for $2:
http://embproject.com/catalog.php?item=232&ret=catalog.php?page=8&cond=advand


----------



## ellenbenny

lovesdumbo said:


> I made my 3 kids backpacks for the trip.  Is this typical of a disboutiquer or what?  My original idea was to make 3 "simple" draw string backpacks but I was worried that the string bags wouldn't be comfortable so I ended up making these 3 bags.  I started with Simplicity 9779 but made larger shoulder straps, didn't use gromets-made a casing instead and didn't use bias binding to finish the seams-just did a complete lining.
> 
> I made my DD(8) a dalmation themed bag.  I did the quilting on the dalmation fabric, made the shoulder straps on all the bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD(12)'s Pooh bag-I had purchased the Pooh applique but did satin stitch it onto the bag.  You can't quite tell in the photos but her bag is quilted too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS(10)'s Walt & Mickey bag.  I don't have an embroidery machine so I "hand" appliqued the Partners applique for this bag-cutting it out was harder than doing the satin stitch.  This bag is made with at heavy duck cloth so no quilting on his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sewed the strap adjusters on two of the bags the wrong side up so the straps don't stay tight.  Now I need to decide if I am up for fixing that before we leave or if they will just have the straps threaded in the opposite way.



I LOVE  the bags, great job!

*Andrea*, love the safari twirl skirt sets.  They are beautifully done and I saw how cute they look on the girls too!

*Wendy*, welcome back and love everything you made for the kids, so cute!

*Marianne*,  picklepiedesigns has an in the hoop design for an iphone/ipod touch case, that probably doesn't help does it?
http://www.picklepiedesigns.com/items/smart_phone_peekaboo_case.aspx


----------



## aboveH20

billwendy said:


> We are home from the beach, and I finally have pictures of the kids in a few of the things I made!
> I made the shirt to match the petti - but bought the petti - Hannah in the joy of her first Petti twirl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our little house was PACKED one night - 6 adults, 2 teens, 6 kids and Zoey ( :
> When I work up on Tuesday am, some of the kids were shuffling around (the guys had gone golfing) and they came into my room...I was in heaven..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a toothpaste buffet going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we are home, and Im lonely!!!!!! Post vacation depression has set in!!!



Welcome back.  Here are my favorite three photos.  I really like the Hannah T.  Your sewing looks like it was much appreciated.  

You're right about post vacation blues.



VBAndrea said:


> And if she doesn't get on here soon I may have some problems -- I really need to fabric shop tonight.  My boss's dh is coming home from deployment and keeps getting delayed, but I am on call all week to fill in for her.  Let's hope he comes home on Thursday rather than tomorrow or Wed -- our office is closed on Thursdays.  In the mean time, I vacuumed, washed the dogs, packaged up a BG I've had done for two weeks now, did some laundry......



Yipes -- sounds like a busy household.  Might want to double check that you washed the dogs and packaged up the BG and not the other way around.  The family might be surpsied to open their Mickey mail and have a dog jump out.




lovesdumbo said:


> I made my 3 kids backpacks for the trip.  Is this typical of a disboutiquer or what?  My original idea was to make 3 "simple" draw string backpacks but I was worried that the string bags wouldn't be comfortable so I ended up making these 3 bags.  I started with Simplicity 9779 but made larger shoulder straps, didn't use gromets-made a casing instead and didn't use bias binding to finish the seams-just did a complete lining.
> 
> I made my DD(8) a dalmation themed bag.  I did the quilting on the dalmation fabric, made the shoulder straps on all the bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD(12)'s Pooh bag-I had purchased the Pooh applique but did satin stitch it onto the bag.  You can't quite tell in the photos but her bag is quilted too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS(10)'s Walt & Mickey bag.  I don't have an embroidery machine so I "hand" appliqued the Partners applique for this bag-cutting it out was harder than doing the satin stitch.  This bag is made with at heavy duck cloth so no quilting on his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sewed the strap adjusters on two of the bags the wrong side up so the straps don't stay tight.  Now I need to decide if I am up for fixing that before we leave or if they will just have the straps threaded in the opposite way.



Bummer about the tooth, but I love the backpacks.  A lot of work went into them and I'm sure they'll get a lot of use.



mphalens said:


> Stalking here too!  I'm hoping one of the projects I need to work on this week will fit the rules for week #3!  I hated not being able to do an outfit for week #2!
> 
> QUESTION:  Has anyone ever seen or made a case for an ipod touch?  Not a sleeve, but a case with an opening for the screen that you leave the ipod IN while using it???  I'd hate to reinvent the wheel if someone knows of one - I've done several searches online and haven't found one



Likewise, I'm trying not to reinvent Epcot passports.  I'm not finding how to construct them.  I can find picutres for the pages but I'm not sure the best way to put it togheter.  (I guess I'm hijacking your post -- sorry.)



VBAndrea said:


> OK, don't laugh at me.  This is for a fuzzy monster case, but it has a cut out window so maybe it would help you take a non-fuzzy monster pattern and apply the same principle:
> http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=76605.0
> 
> If this doesn't help you I found one you can make with duct tape and one you can make from the box that holds a deck of playing cards
> 
> I was also thinking, if you found a tut you like could you just make windows in it such as you would for an eye spy bag?
> 
> Guess I should keep looking, huh?



When I was looking for waterbottle holder patterns I can across one for a hamster cage.  Seems like it could be adapted for an iPad or iPod or iDunno case. 



VBAndrea said:


> My BG recipient and sister received their outfits so I can post the pics now (for those who didn't see them yet).  These are for a 4 yr old and 18 mos old -- outfits for AK.  Mom has pics of the girls in them on her pre-trip report and they fit perfect (I think that's a first for me!). I took some up close photos of some of the details I put into the patchwork squares, but I think the overall effect unfortunately gets lost in the fabric.  The diaper and pantie cover have Minnie embroidered onto the backs, so I took pics of the backside.



Amazing with a capital WOW.  The details are remarkable and the variety of fabrics over the top.  Take a bow!



billwendy said:


> Anyone have a good free crayon roll up pattern for a 5x7 hoop? My friend is going to China to adopt a brother and sister and was thinking it would be fun for them to have for the ride home - they will be joining their brother Tai who was adopted from China 2 years ago. They are all between 11-12 years old, so colored pencil roll up or marker roll up would work too!!! I'd love to make them for them!!!



Here's one to check out

http://www.sewforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=144515&hilit=crayon


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

ireland_nicole said:


> I finished both kids autograph quilts and even learned how to use the long arm machine at my local(ish) shop.  So these are 100% mine for better or worse...hmmm actually can't find the pic of DS's, but here's DD's for your viewing pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, I never said it was good quilting!  Actually DS's is slightly less of a hot mess because his was second.  I managed to hide stuff in his like pluto, a mickey head, a heart, a car, a flower, etc.  It was actually kind of fun once I decided mistakes were ok
> 
> Got another dress done for our Nov. trip.  Still needs threads cut and top stitching of the obi in this pic.  First time using Kyoko but really liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I love the quilt.  I really want to do that for our next trip.  Of course, I'll have 3 to do.  

That dress is beautiful!  I love all the appliques.



Atlanta GRITS said:


> First let me say that each of you inspired me to learn to sew.  The inspiration came about 2 months ago when I found the sewing thread during a sleepless night.  As I read and looked at all of your creations, I thought, gosh, there has to be a way I could learn to do some of this right?!
> 
> So, I noticed that a frequent poster Nini, lived in my area so we went back and forth and discovered that we lived really close to each other, our spouses were in law enforcement, and low and behold, she'd teach me to sew!
> 
> With so much coaching, patience and laughter, Nini - wonderful Nini - helped me make the dress you see for my 7 year old to wear during our Thanksgiving First Trip ever to the most magical of places!
> 
> I learned alot.  It wasn't as hard as I thought it might be.  I learned that I can do it if I put  my mind to it.  If you are a "lurker" and wonder if you could do this trust me - you can!
> 
> Nini - thank you so much, I can't express my gratitude!
> 
> http://s1110.photobucket.com/albums/h449/AtlantaGrits/?action=view&current=July-Aug2011248.jpg
> 
> 
> Andrea - thank you for the posting photo tip - that was VERY helpful!



You did a great job!  



cogero said:


> Here is the puffle outfit I finished today
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



I don't know puffies, but the outfit's cute.



chellewashere said:


> Might finally get some sewing done since my DD starts school as soon as we get back from our vacation. Course with that sometime between now and then I have to make her a rock and roll rocker girl outfit to wear her first day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is for her pirate cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted a large hair clippie so used HeatherSues pattern on felt to make her this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her pirate growl



Cute pirate outfit!  Love the clippie.



babynala said:


> Love the princess dress and the book themed dress, what a great idea for the first day of school.



Thanks!


----------



## dianemom2

mphalens said:


> QUESTION:  Has anyone ever seen or made a case for an ipod touch?  Not a sleeve, but a case with an opening for the screen that you leave the ipod IN while using it???  I'd hate to reinvent the wheel if someone knows of one - I've done several searches online and haven't found one


Everything I have seen is more the style that is just a sleeve, not a case with a window type opening.  I'll tell you what my kids love though is the Vera Bradley all in one wristlet.  It has a zippered compartment that they put their i-touch into and a pocket on the back where they put their cell phones.   Then it has a wrist strap that they can use on their wrist or they can also clip it to their jeans or backpacks.  I wonder if you could find a tutorial for something like that?



VBAndrea said:


> My BG recipient and sister received their outfits so I can post the pics now (for those who didn't see them yet).  These are for a 4 yr old and 18 mos old -- outfits for AK.  Mom has pics of the girls in them on her pre-trip report and they fit perfect (I think that's a first for me!). I took some up close photos of some of the details I put into the patchwork squares, but I think the overall effect unfortunately gets lost in the fabric.  The diaper and pantie cover have Minnie embroidered onto the backs, so I took pics of the backside.


I saw your skirts before on the BG board. I love the details that you added.  They turned out so cute and the pictures of the two girls in them were adorable!

So did anybody ever tell us what a Puffle was????  If so, I think I missed it.  Is it a new cartoon character?


----------



## mphalens

dianemom2 said:


> Everything I have seen is more the style that is just a sleeve, not a case with a window type opening.  I'll tell you what my kids love though is the Vera Bradley all in one wristlet.  It has a zippered compartment that they put their i-touch into and a pocket on the back where they put their cell phones.   Then it has a wrist strap that they can use on their wrist or they can also clip it to their jeans or backpacks.  I wonder if you could find a tutorial for something like that?



I have one of those - but my iphone doesn't fit in the tech sleeve pocket in the case I have (otterbox)  

I think I have seen some tutes for that sort of style though!  

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

billwendy said:


> We are home from the beach, and I finally have pictures of the kids in a few of the things I made!
> Rainbow Beach outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agent P pose by Tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our little house was PACKED one night - 6 adults, 2 teens, 6 kids and Zoey ( :
> When I work up on Tuesday am, some of the kids were shuffling around (the guys had gone golfing) and they came into my room...I was in heaven..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who doesnt love some good pizza at the shore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we are home, and Im lonely!!!!!! Post vacation depression has set in!!!



Looks like you had a great time.  All the outfits are really cute!



lovesdumbo said:


>



These are awesome!  I'm really partial to the Mickey & Walt one.



VBAndrea said:


>



Great job!


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> When I was looking for waterbottle holder patterns I can across one for a hamster cage.  Seems like it could be adapted for an iPad or iPod or iDunno case.


Or a place to stuff Ginger when she's being sassy.


----------



## miprender

Sapper383 said:


> Oh my Goodness....I've just been sorting out my DD6 outfits for our September trip.....I hadn't realised how many I had made. She will be having to change outfits throughout the day
> 
> here is my list:
> 
> Fri 23rd: MK,Matching family Tshirts with her Mickey Head Shorts, Animal Print dress for Boma
> Sat 24th:HS, Candice Tshirt and matching twirl skirt....Jessi dress (if we bumb into her)...MK pm, Sleeping Beauty dress
> Sun 25th: AK, Matching family Tshirts for Tuscar House and matching skirt, Anistasia dress for 1900PF
> Mon 26th: Universal, Cat in the Hat Set
> Tue 27th: MNSSHP, Dalmation Costumes
> Wed 28th: MK, Peter pan set, Dress for Ohanas
> Thu 29th:Epcot dress number  Dress for Chef de France
> Fri 30th: AK, Mikey head tshirt and skirt
> Sat 1st: Dress for Breakfast at Ohanas, Dress for Hoop de doo review
> Sun 2nd:HS, Buzz lightyear skirt and top
> Mon 3rd: Akershus, Belle dress and princess skirt and top
> Tue 4th: Epcot dress number 2
> Wed 5th: MK, Roo dress for breakfast at Crystal Palace. Cinderella work dress and cinderella dress for BBB
> 
> I just told DH how many outfits she has.......I think he tought I was joking at first, but now he's worried that we won't be able to fit everything into our luggage.....little does he know that she also has bows to match every out fit and quite a few other outfits that are not customs



 What too many outfits for Disney..... NEVER
I hope you post pics of them all in action.



ireland_nicole said:


> At least I made good use of last week when I had a week off between jobs.
> I finished both kids autograph quilts and even learned how to use the long arm machine at my local(ish) shop.  So these are 100% mine for better or worse...hmmm actually can't find the pic of DS's, but here's DD's for your viewing pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Wow that quilt is just AMAZING. 




Atlanta GRITS said:


> First let me say that each of you inspired me to learn to sew.  The inspiration came about 2 months ago when I found the sewing thread during a sleepless night.  As I read and looked at all of your creations, I thought, gosh, there has to be a way I could learn to do some of this right?!
> 
> So, I noticed that a frequent poster Nini, lived in my area so we went back and forth and discovered that we lived really close to each other, our spouses were in law enforcement, and low and behold, she'd teach me to sew!
> 
> With so much coaching, patience and laughter, Nini - wonderful Nini - helped me make the dress you see for my 7 year old to wear during our Thanksgiving First Trip ever to the most magical of places!
> 
> I learned alot.  It wasn't as hard as I thought it might be.  I learned that I can do it if I put  my mind to it.  If you are a "lurker" and wonder if you could do this trust me - you can!
> 
> Nini - thank you so much, I can't express my gratitude!
> 
> http://s1110.photobucket.com/albums/h449/AtlantaGrits/?action=view&current=July-Aug2011248.jpg



Great job on the dress and I love that you met Nini for lessons.



cogero said:


> Here is the puffle outfit I finished today
> 
> Front:



Great job. Your trip is getter closer everyday.



SallyfromDE said:


> This was our Pirate day in Disney last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to tell, but the fabric has mickey pirate heads on it.



Love Pirate Goofy! Great picture of your DD.



chellewashere said:


> Might finally get some sewing done since my DD starts school as soon as we get back from our vacation. Course with that sometime between now and then I have to make her a rock and roll rocker girl outfit to wear her first day.



More Pirates ARGHH... Love the dress and the clippie you put in her hair.



billwendy said:


> We are home from the beach, and I finally have pictures of the kids in a few of the things I made!
> Our little house was PACKED one night - 6 adults, 2 teens, 6 kids and Zoey ( :
> When I work up on Tuesday am, some of the kids were shuffling around (the guys had gone golfing) and they came into my room...I was in heaven..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we are home, and Im lonely!!!!!! Post vacation depression has set in!!!



Looks like you had a wonderful trip and love seeing all your models.



lovesdumbo said:


> I made my 3 kids backpacks for the trip.  Is this typical of a disboutiquer or what?  My original idea was to make 3 "simple" draw string backpacks but I was worried that the string bags wouldn't be comfortable so I ended up making these 3 bags.  I started with Simplicity 9779 but made larger shoulder straps, didn't use gromets-made a casing instead and didn't use bias binding to finish the seams-just did a complete lining.
> 
> I made my DD(8) a dalmation themed bag.  I did the quilting on the dalmation fabric, made the shoulder straps on all the bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sewed the strap adjusters on two of the bags the wrong side up so the straps don't stay tight.  Now I need to decide if I am up for fixing that before we leave or if they will just have the straps threaded in the opposite way.



Wow love all the bags but the dalmation one is my favorite.



VBAndrea said:


> My BG recipient and sister received their outfits so I can post the pics now (for those who didn't see them yet).  These are for a 4 yr old and 18 mos old -- outfits for AK.  Mom has pics of the girls in them on her pre-trip report and they fit perfect (I think that's a first for me!). I took some up close photos of some of the details I put into the patchwork squares, but I think the overall effect unfortunately gets lost in the fabric.  The diaper and pantie cover have Minnie embroidered onto the backs, so I took pics of the backside.



WOW Andrea this is just amazing. And the detail on each panel is absolutely beautiful. I love those little hidden minnie heads.


----------



## dianemom2

mphalens said:


> I have one of those - but my iphone doesn't fit in the tech sleeve pocket in the case I have (otterbox)
> 
> I think I have seen some tutes for that sort of style though!
> 
> Thanks everyone!!!



My girls put their cell phone in the outside pocket and their itouch in the zippered inside.  Where we live it is the IN thing to have for tween girls.


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> My BG recipient and sister received their outfits so I can post the pics now (for those who didn't see them yet).  These are for a 4 yr old and 18 mos old -- outfits for AK.  Mom has pics of the girls in them on her pre-trip report and they fit perfect (I think that's a first for me!). I took some up close photos of some of the details I put into the patchwork squares, but I think the overall effect unfortunately gets lost in the fabric.  The diaper and pantie cover have Minnie embroidered onto the backs, so I took pics of the backside.



I know I told you on the BG board - but these are just AMAZING!!!  And I love them...  and I also know you know this - but those bloomers are TDF!!!!  CUTE< CUTE< CUTE!!!  

D~


----------



## Blyssfull

Anyone have a good free crayon roll up pattern for a 5x7 hoop? My friend is going to China to adopt a brother and sister and was thinking it would be fun for them to have for the ride home - they will be joining their brother Tai who was adopted from China 2 years ago. They are all between 11-12 years old, so colored pencil roll up or marker roll up would work too!!! I'd love to make them for them!!![/QUOTE]


I found this today. It's not in the hoop but it looks really cute and easily personalized. I thought about making mouse ears instead of the flower to do for big gives. Plus it holds a small pad. HTH

http://www.skiptomylou.org/2009/12/18/felt-crayon-holder/


----------



## lovesdumbo

mphalens said:


> So cute!!!  What's a puffle?
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTION:  Has anyone ever seen or made a case for an ipod touch?  Not a sleeve, but a case with an opening for the screen that you leave the ipod IN while using it???  I'd hate to reinvent the wheel if someone knows of one - I've done several searches online and haven't found one


A puffle is a Club Penguin character-not 100% sure what they are though.

I have a hard case for my itouch that is nice and slim.  I think this is the most comfortable type of case to hold while using the ipod for say games.  



VBAndrea said:


> Wow, wow and wow!!!!!  Those look very professional -- I can't even begin to imagine how long they must have taken to make.  Emma's is my favorite -- and I guarantee it would be my dd's favorite too so thank goodness she is not lurking over my shoulder right now.
> 
> Sorry about your tooth -- but good you got in right away.  I had to wait about three days for one root canal and the second one they had to emergently get me in to do part of the root canal one day and then finish it a week later when they had an opening.  The dentist that did the root canal was quite dreamy to look at though, so I didn't mind the extra visit.


Thanks!  I'm not done with the root canal-still have another 1 1/2 hours to go when I get back but he said what he did today should insure that I am pain free for the trip.  I did fill prescriptions today for an antibiotic and pain killer to have just in case.

The bags weren't that bad.  I did most of the Pooh & Walt bag on Saturday.  I had already cut the squares for Pooh. 



VBAndrea said:


> My BG recipient and sister received their outfits so I can post the pics now (for those who didn't see them yet).  These are for a 4 yr old and 18 mos old -- outfits for AK.  Mom has pics of the girls in them on her pre-trip report and they fit perfect (I think that's a first for me!). I took some up close photos of some of the details I put into the patchwork squares, but I think the overall effect unfortunately gets lost in the fabric.  The diaper and pantie cover have Minnie embroidered onto the backs, so I took pics of the backside.


WOW!  Now those look time consuming!  I don't have the patients for all that gathering-I would rather quilt straight lines.



DMGeurts said:


> I absolutely ADORE these!!!!  I love how you quilted the fabric first...
> 
> This might sound like a dumb question, but I've been designing a "purse" for my bff for her birthday (yes, I know it was 2 weeks ago)... I really, really want to quilt the fabric.  Was that part hard for you to do?  I've never quilted anything before.  Did you use any special feet?
> 
> D~


Thanks!

First I owe you an answer to the question you had a long while back about the Easter skirt I made with the outer layer of tulle.  I did eventually wash it (by hand) and I think it looks pretty good still.  

For the quilted fabric I used a fusible fleece.  I had met a man at JoAnns years ago who had made these wonderful camp shirts.  He gave me the name of the supplier he used for interfacing.  I ordered some from them and do prefer it to the stuff you can purchase at JoAnns.  This interfacing came with instructions that said to use a spray bottle to wet the fabric to loosen the glue before pressing it.  So I used this spray bottle method to wet the fabric before I pressed the fleece in place.  I did have one spot where there was a small crease in the fabric but overall pretty smooth.  Then I marked 2 lines-one in each direction with a chalk pencil to start my first rows of stitching.

I just used a standard foot but did have a quilting guide like this one:
http://www.husqvarnaviking.com/us/a...ories_search_details.asp?ItemNumber=412601945

I did find that the fabric pulled a bit as I was stitching it so the rows are bowed a bit but not so much that you would really notice.  

Can't wait to see your bag.  I still want to make a messenger bag someday.



Blyssfull said:


> These are AWESOME! They look completely professional. How in the world do you have the patience to do all that quilting?
> ?


Thanks!  Really it wasn't that bad.



RMAMom said:


> These are wonderful! I'll bet everyone in the parks will ask where you bought them. Good luck with your tooth, I hope its better before your trip.


Thanks!  That assumes the kids will actually carry them.



cogero said:


> We leave on 8/26 for Disney with the cruise on 9/1


I'll be there til the 29th.



ellenbenny said:


> I LOVE  the bags, great job!


Thanks!  



aboveH20 said:


> Bummer about the tooth, but I love the backpacks.  A lot of work went into them and I'm sure they'll get a lot of use.


Thanks!



100AcrePrincess said:


> These are awesome!  I'm really partial to the Mickey & Walt one.


Thanks!  DS loves Carousel of Progress and I was trying to figure out how I could do something with that but I'm really pleased with how the Walt came out and he does love it too!



miprender said:


> Wow love all the bags but the dalmation one is my favorite.


Thanks!  While I was making it I was thinking it would have been cute lined in bandana fabric too.


----------



## DMGeurts

lovesdumbo said:


> First I owe you an answer to the question you had a long while back about the Easter skirt I made with the outer layer of tulle.  I did eventually wash it (by hand) and I think it looks pretty good still.
> 
> For the quilted fabric I used a fusible fleece.  I had met a man at JoAnns years ago who had made these wonderful camp shirts.  He gave me the name of the supplier he used for interfacing.  I ordered some from them and do prefer it to the stuff you can purchase at JoAnns.  This interfacing came with instructions that said to use a spray bottle to wet the fabric to loosen the glue before pressing it.  So I used this spray bottle method to wet the fabric before I pressed the fleece in place.  I did have one spot where there was a small crease in the fabric but overall pretty smooth.  Then I marked 2 lines-one in each direction with a chalk pencil to start my first rows of stitching.
> 
> I just used a standard foot but did have a quilting guide like this one:
> http://www.husqvarnaviking.com/us/a...ories_search_details.asp?ItemNumber=412601945
> 
> I did find that the fabric pulled a bit as I was stitching it so the rows are bowed a bit but not so much that you would really notice.
> 
> Can't wait to see your bag.  I still want to make a messenger bag someday.



Thanks for remembering to answer my question - I'd completely forgotten that I'd asked it.  

Can I ask one more question???  

I just wanted to clarify - when you use the spray bottle to "wet the fabric to loosen the glue" - are you wetting the fabric you are adhering the fleece to, or wetting the fleece interfacing?  Then, the fusible fleece - does the stuff you have fuse on one side or both?

Thank you so much for answering my questions - especially with your tooth pain (hope it's feeling better now) and your trip being only a couple of days away - I really appreciate it.  

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

*Thank you to all * for the compliments on the AK skirts.  I too am happy with the results and little Avie (the 18th mos old) has a reddish tint to her hair which makes the colors look so good on her.





DMGeurts said:


> I know I told you on the BG board - but these are just AMAZING!!!  And I love them...  and I also know you know this - but those bloomers are TDF!!!!  CUTE< CUTE< CUTE!!!
> 
> D~


And I still haven't mailed your instructions   I am sending them with a BG that has luggage tags and ran out of blue printer ink to make the tags and just finally got a new cartridge yesterday (and the dumb things still didn't print right) so packaged up the BG and should get to the PO tomorrow.  Did you figure out my project runway from week 1 based on the diaper cover?


----------



## hivemama

VBAndrea said:


>



Andrea, these are beautiful! Where did you get your fabric? I have been planning on doing patchwork twirls for my girls for our AK day, but have had a horrible time finding animal pints that don't look "mature" for lack of a better word  I love yours. Great job - I'm sure you're BG girls will get lots of comments on their outfits!

Janna


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> And I still haven't mailed your instructions   I am sending them with a BG that has luggage tags and ran out of blue printer ink to make the tags and just finally got a new cartridge yesterday (and the dumb things still didn't print right) so packaged up the BG and should get to the PO tomorrow.  Did you figure out my project runway from week 1 based on the diaper cover?



ROFL...  

Don't worry about the instructions - I really don't have anything planned for them yet - I just love them, that's all.  

D~


----------



## mkwj

Just wanted to say everyone has done some beautiful work.  WTMTQ, plus I am exhausted.  I started on pa's firetruck applique around 11 this morning.  Just finished it about 30 min. ago.  Now I didn't spend the entire 12 hours, but a good chunk of it.  For some reason my machine did not like the t-shirt I was using.  After I was done I checked it on another piece of material and it sewed fine.  I will just say there were quite a few tears of frustration today.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

billwendy said:


> We are home from the beach, and I finally have pictures of the kids in a few of the things I made!
> Rainbow Beach outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweenish Rapunzel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbow outfit - complete with some kind of  Hannah Pose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the shirt to match the petti - but bought the petti - Hannah in the joy of her first Petti twirl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agent P pose by Tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun on the Boardwalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our little house was PACKED one night - 6 adults, 2 teens, 6 kids and Zoey ( :
> When I work up on Tuesday am, some of the kids were shuffling around (the guys had gone golfing) and they came into my room...I was in heaven..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a toothpaste buffet going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also had some fun playing kids dance....all ages!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who doesnt love some good pizza at the shore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we are home, and Im lonely!!!!!! Post vacation depression has set in!!!


*looks like a great time was had by all...i love the tooth paste pic and all your babies are so tan...true beach bums1 *


----------



## squirrel

Did the time for the Runway #2 get posted wrong?  I expected the voting to start today, since it was supose to be finished this morning.  Maybe the time was a typo and it was suppose to be PM not AM.

I will make sure to vote early this time.  I couldn't decide last time and the poll closed before I had a chance to vote.


----------



## Granna4679

lovesdumbo said:


> LOVE everything that has been posted lately!!!
> 
> Things have been so crazy busy here and I've been trying to get ready (work wise) for my vacation.  I am mostly packed but yesterday I broke a tooth.  I was able to get into the dentist at 11am today but he had to set me up for a 2:20 appointment for a root canal.  At least I should be able to be pain free on my vacation.  And hopefully I'll get everything done here at work before I leave tomorrow.  I'll be ready for this trip!!!
> 
> I made my 3 kids backpacks for the trip.  Is this typical of a disboutiquer or what?  My original idea was to make 3 "simple" draw string backpacks but I was worried that the string bags wouldn't be comfortable so I ended up making these 3 bags.  I started with Simplicity 9779 but made larger shoulder straps, didn't use gromets-made a casing instead and didn't use bias binding to finish the seams-just did a complete lining.
> 
> I made my DD(8) a dalmation themed bag.  I did the quilting on the dalmation fabric, made the shoulder straps on all the bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD(12)'s Pooh bag-I had purchased the Pooh applique but did satin stitch it onto the bag.  You can't quite tell in the photos but her bag is quilted too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS(10)'s Walt & Mickey bag.  I don't have an embroidery machine so I "hand" appliqued the Partners applique for this bag-cutting it out was harder than doing the satin stitch.  This bag is made with at heavy duck cloth so no quilting on his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sewed the strap adjusters on two of the bags the wrong side up so the straps don't stay tight.  Now I need to decide if I am up for fixing that before we leave or if they will just have the straps threaded in the opposite way.



Love the backpacks.  I am just not patient enough to do those but I love them!  I bet you will get all kinds of compliments on them (pass out business cards....you could make some $$ on those )



VBAndrea said:


> My BG recipient and sister received their outfits so I can post the pics now (for those who didn't see them yet).  These are for a 4 yr old and 18 mos old -- outfits for AK.  Mom has pics of the girls in them on her pre-trip report and they fit perfect (I think that's a first for me!). I took some up close photos of some of the details I put into the patchwork squares, but I think the overall effect unfortunately gets lost in the fabric.  The diaper and pantie cover have Minnie embroidered onto the backs, so I took pics of the backside.



BEAUTIFUL!!!!!  This may just be my all time favorite AK skirt so far!!


----------



## princesskayla

tricia said:


> I haven't seen Joni on here today.  Wonder when she will be giving us our week 3 project?



I am sooo sorry - I have been having coworker issues at work lately that are really stressful. I had a really bad night last with her and I even had to take meds to calm down a bit. Crazy, I have never had another person treat me the way she has treated me. Sometimes starting a new job just sucks. I swear I never would have moved here if I knew about this crazy lady.  Anyhoo... I have calmed down and refocused, so back to something that brings me joy.


----------



## princesskayla

Disboutique Runway

Week 3 Challege:

This week you must create an sewing project inspired by your favorite Disney Hotel or Resort. It can be from any Disney park, ie: WDW, DL...

Rules: 
1. This week - no rules!! Have fun and get those creative juices going. 

(I decided to take out the rules because we have one less day to get this done. I am truly sorry for that!)

Please submit these projects by Monday, August 22 at 11:59 pm EST. 
This week's winner will be the sewing princess for the week and will also receive a $30 Gift Certificate to Fabric.com! 
Ready, set, sew!


----------



## NiniMorris

Wendy,

There is a free crayon rollup on the Sew Forum website.  I will try and get time in a bit to find it for you...I think the design actually has something like 6 different versions...



Nini


----------



## lovesdumbo

DMGeurts said:


> I just wanted to clarify - when you use the spray bottle to "wet the fabric to loosen the glue" - are you wetting the fabric you are adhering the fleece to, or wetting the fleece interfacing?  Then, the fusible fleece - does the stuff you have fuse on one side or both?
> 
> Thank you so much for answering my questions - especially with your tooth pain (hope it's feeling better now) and your trip being only a couple of days away - I really appreciate it.
> 
> D~


I put the fashion fabric wrong side up on the ironing board.  Put the fleece glue side down onto the fabric then carefully turned both over so fashion fabric was right side up.  I sprayed the fashion fabric and then smoothed it out before I started ironing from the middle.  You won't have any problems with it!

The tooth really isn't too bad.  The other side of my face hurts more from clenching my teeth in stress.



Granna4679 said:


> Love the backpacks.  I am just not patient enough to do those but I love them!  I bet you will get all kinds of compliments on them (pass out business cards....you could make some $$ on those )


Thanks!  No business cards....these were a "labor of love".  Fun but wouldn't be fun if I was doing for money.



princesskayla said:


> I am sooo sorry - I have been having coworker issues at work lately that are really stressful. I had a really bad night last with her and I even had to take meds to calm down a bit. Crazy, I have never had another person treat me the way she has treated me. Sometimes starting a new job just sucks. I swear I never would have moved here if I knew about this crazy lady.  Anyhoo... I have calmed down and refocused, so back to something that brings me joy.


I'm so sorry!


----------



## cogero

Puffles are from Club Penguin. From what DD said they are like pets with special talents.

I didn't get any sewing done yesterday  I have been dealing with the worst sore throat in the world. I am hoping that tonite I can finish at least one of the skirts I have cut out.

I counted all of the boys outfits and he has 14. The girl as of now has 9 finished.


----------



## VBAndrea

hivemama said:


> Andrea, these are beautiful! Where did you get your fabric? I have been planning on doing patchwork twirls for my girls for our AK day, but have had a horrible time finding animal pints that don't look "mature" for lack of a better word  I love yours. Great job - I'm sure you're BG girls will get lots of comments on their outfits!
> 
> Janna


The fabric is Debbie Mumm from Joann's.  I don't think it is being made anymore as it's not on line and my store no longer has any.  Our store did put a bunch of bolts of DM in the clearance section -- but there are some prints in the collection that don't seem like they would be too popular, so I think that's mostly what got clearanced.  I bought the fabric at the end of May and I was able to still find the giraffe last month, but the giraffe was the only one my store still had.  I fist bought some to make dd an outfit (just a zoo outfit) and then bought more for BGs when they had the Memorial Day sale.  Still haven't made my dd her dress 




mkwj said:


> Just wanted to say everyone has done some beautiful work.  WTMTQ, plus I am exhausted.  I started on pa's firetruck applique around 11 this morning.  Just finished it about 30 min. ago.  Now I didn't spend the entire 12 hours, but a good chunk of it.  For some reason my machine did not like the t-shirt I was using.  After I was done I checked it on another piece of material and it sewed fine.  I will just say there were quite a few tears of frustration today.


I'm sorry your machine gave you fits.  It must have been the shirt as you seemed to have verified.  I've had good success with all the things I have gotten from PA.



squirrel said:


> Did the time for the Runway #2 get posted wrong?  I expected the voting to start today, since it was supose to be finished this morning.  Maybe the time was a typo and it was suppose to be PM not AM.
> 
> I will make sure to vote early this time.  I couldn't decide last time and the poll closed before I had a chance to vote.


You know, I didn't even look at the time b/c my goal is to get my project done on Sunday in case I have e-mail problems -- I want that extra day to make sure Joni gets the pics.  And this week my AK sets would be perfect to use as AKL inspired -- but I feel like I'd be cheating myself to submit something I've already made.  Ugh, if I want to get started today this means the kids have to get dragged to the fabric store with me. 



Granna4679 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!!  This may just be my all time favorite AK skirt so far!!


Wow!  What a nice compliment!  Thank you so much.  I am very pleased with how they turned out as well.  



princesskayla said:


> I am sooo sorry - I have been having coworker issues at work lately that are really stressful. I had a really bad night last with her and I even had to take meds to calm down a bit. Crazy, I have never had another person treat me the way she has treated me. Sometimes starting a new job just sucks. I swear I never would have moved here if I knew about this crazy lady.  Anyhoo... I have calmed down and refocused, so back to something that brings me joy.


I am so sorry you have a beast at work.  What do you do for a living?  Is the beast on your level or is she a supervisor?  I just don't understand why some people can be so hateful ~ what *joy* do they get out of it?  I had a neighbor that was a good friend who turned on me and it made me miserable for months b/c I just didn't understand how someone could be so evil -- she's still here though, she didn't move to Alaska but maybe she has a relative there that I don't know about   I hope things get better for you 



princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway
> 
> Week 3 Challege:
> 
> This week you must create an sewing project inspired by your favorite Disney Hotel or Resort. It can be from any Disney park, ie: WDW, DL...
> 
> Rules:
> 1. This week - no rules!! Have fun and get those creative juices going.
> 
> (I decided to take out the rules because we have one less day to get this done. I am truly sorry for that!)
> 
> Please submit these projects by Monday, August 22 at 11:59 pm EST.
> This week's winner will be the sewing princess for the week and will also receive a $30 Gift Certificate to Fabric.com!
> Ready, set, sew!


Phooey -- my AK sets that I did for the BG would have been perfect for this.  And AK is my favorite place....  so do I do something else AK or do I pick something different????   Decisions, decisions.  

I have to ask re: the prizes, are the places you are getting the prizes donating them?  I don't want you to be covering them.  If you are I think we could easily do without prizes.



lovesdumbo said:


> Thanks!  No business cards....these were a "labor of love".  Fun but wouldn't be fun if I was doing for money.


I feel the same way, but now I have been thinking about opening an etsy shop just to use any profits to turn around and put into Big Gives.  But I agree, you could easily sell those backpacks!


----------



## cogero

princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway
> 
> Week 3 Challege:
> 
> This week you must create an sewing project inspired by your favorite Disney Hotel or Resort. It can be from any Disney park, ie: WDW, DL...
> 
> Rules:
> 1. This week - no rules!! Have fun and get those creative juices going.
> 
> (I decided to take out the rules because we have one less day to get this done. I am truly sorry for that!)
> 
> Please submit these projects by Monday, August 22 at 11:59 pm EST.
> This week's winner will be the sewing princess for the week and will also receive a $30 Gift Certificate to Fabric.com!
> Ready, set, sew!




ooh I will have to see if I can figure something out for this.


----------



## DMGeurts

princesskayla said:


> I am sooo sorry - I have been having coworker issues at work lately that are really stressful. I had a really bad night last with her and I even had to take meds to calm down a bit. Crazy, I have never had another person treat me the way she has treated me. Sometimes starting a new job just sucks. I swear I never would have moved here if I knew about this crazy lady.  Anyhoo... I have calmed down and refocused, so back to something that brings me joy.



This is so horrible - there is nothing worse than having to work in an unfriendly environment.  I hope things will get better.

We have 2 ladies at work, they aren't mean to me because I've been there so long, but everytime we get a new person to train - they bully them to death.  These ladies are just horrible people.  They bully these people in front of their faces (with out saying their names, but these poor people know they are referring to them), behind their back... and then they sabotage the new person's employment, by making up complaints and taking them to the supervisors repeatedly, so inevitably, they don't hire them past their 90 days trial.  There's not many people that I dispise in this world - but these are two of them - and we are talking grown ladies here - in their 50s.  I've reported them several times, and as far as I know, nothing is ever done about it.  I just keep going to higher and higher levels, and befriend the poor people being bullied.  These ladies were so horrible that they even had the nerve to bully a new supervisor... of course - I reported that incident too.  Sorry for the vent - I sure hope this isn't what is happening to you.

(((hugs)))



lovesdumbo said:


> I put the fashion fabric wrong side up on the ironing board.  Put the fleece glue side down onto the fabric then carefully turned both over so fashion fabric was right side up.  I sprayed the fashion fabric and then smoothed it out before I started ironing from the middle.  You won't have any problems with it!



Thanks so much for such detailed instructions - this answered my question perfectly.  



VBAndrea said:


> I have to ask re: the prizes, are the places you are getting the prizes donating them?  I don't want you to be covering them.  If you are I think we could easily do without prizes.



I agree, I hope you aren't footing the bill for the prizes on your own.  I would much rather do the competition for the fun of it - than have a prize.  

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

Wendy,

Here it is...

http://www.sewforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=144515&hilit=crayon+roll+ups

It is more of a tote than a roll up.  But it stitches out cute...


Nini


----------



## tricia

princesskayla said:


> I am sooo sorry - I have been having coworker issues at work lately that are really stressful. I had a really bad night last with her and I even had to take meds to calm down a bit. Crazy, I have never had another person treat me the way she has treated me. Sometimes starting a new job just sucks. I swear I never would have moved here if I knew about this crazy lady.  Anyhoo... I have calmed down and refocused, so back to something that brings me joy.



   hope you find some way to deal with her that doesn't stress you out.  

And the only reason we are so impatient is that we are all having a lot of fun.  Thank you so much for hosting this.


----------



## Blyssfull

Just got an email that Kid's Jeans are on sale at Old Navy this week for $10 and adults are $15. Don't forget to check their facebook for a coupon too.


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> Puffles are from Club Penguin. From what DD said they are like pets with special talents.
> 
> I didn't get any sewing done yesterday  I have been dealing with the worst sore throat in the world. I am hoping that tonite I can finish at least one of the skirts I have cut out.
> 
> I counted all of the boys outfits and he has 14. The girl as of now has 9 finished.


Thanks for filling me in on Puffles.  My girls don't do that Club Penguin but they would probably know what Puffles are.  I am sorry that you aren't feeling well.  Do you have allergies?  Mine have just started to bother me.  Late August and early September are always bad for me.



VBAndrea said:


> The fabric is Debbie Mumm from Joann's.  I don't think it is being made anymore as it's not on line and my store no longer has any.  Our store did put a bunch of bolts of DM in the clearance section -- but there are some prints in the collection that don't seem like they would be too popular, so I think that's mostly what got clearanced.  I bought the fabric at the end of May and I was able to still find the giraffe last month, but the giraffe was the only one my store still had.  I fist bought some to make dd an outfit (just a zoo outfit) and then bought more for BGs when they had the Memorial Day sale.  Still haven't made my dd her dress
> 
> 
> I feel the same way, but now I have been thinking about opening an etsy shop just to use any profits to turn around and put into Big Gives.  But I agree, you could easily sell those backpacks!



I have seen some of those fabrics at our Joanns and I did notice some on the clearance cart that they have.   They weren't as cute as the fabric you used  though.  If you have some scraps of that fabric you could embellish some of the jeans you bought your daughter when they were on sale at Target.  Along with an appliqued shirt that would make a great fall outfit.

Most of my Etsy store profits go into the Big Give projects at this point.  I am saving the rest for a vacation.  Although at this rate, I will have to save another 10 years before we go anywhere!


----------



## Granna4679

Joni - Could you post a link to the Project Runway Voting for Week 2??  I can only see one of the links and Project #3 isn't showing up!!  

(is it because you are still uploading????)...sorry if I am jumping the gun!!

I agree with the others....I like doing the competition for FUN, not necessarily for prizes (especially if you are having to foot the bill).

And...so sorry about your coworkers.  We have one here too and she IS a supervisor.  She is so bad that several of us went and reported her to the supervisors over her about a year ago and guess what....all of the women that squealed on her got fired (except me ....only by divine intervention, I am sure).


----------



## VBAndrea

tricia said:


> And the only reason we are so impatient is that we are all having a lot of fun.  Thank you so much for hosting this.


Grrrr!!!!  And I just got called in to work today -- I have a commitment this morning and work this afternoon and evening and tomorrow will likely work from 10am til 8pm -- kind of puts a damper on fabric shopping.  I have a commitment on Thursday too so the earliest I could fabric shop is Thursday evening.  This does not bode well for me as I am a slow sewer.



dianemom2 said:


> Thanks for filling me in on Puffles.  My girls don't do that Club Penguin but they would probably know what Puffles are.  I am sorry that you aren't feeling well.  Do you have allergies?  Mine have just started to bother me.  Late August and early September are always bad for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen some of those fabrics at our Joanns and I did notice some on the clearance cart that they have.   They weren't as cute as the fabric you used  though.  If you have some scraps of that fabric you could embellish some of the jeans you bought your daughter when they were on sale at Target.  Along with an appliqued shirt that would make a great fall outfit.
> 
> Most of my Etsy store profits go into the Big Give projects at this point.  I am saving the rest for a vacation.  Although at this rate, I will have to save another 10 years before we go anywhere!


Yes, the Debbie Mumm fabrics ours had on clearance were the more odd ones -- like coffee cups on pastel pink.  And the non clearance Debbie Mumm fabrics were few and far between -- wonder if they are discontinuing them altogether?  I got some cute cats for the cat dress I made dd, but most Debbie Mumm items seem very countryish which is generally not my style.  I loved the safari ones though.

Embellished jeans with a portrait peasant shirt might be a good option -- I also though I might do Easy Fits with a ruffle -- not sure.  My dd might like the jeans better and they would be better for fall.

I am so on the fence about selling on etsy.  I'd only want to do premade things and not take orders which I know would really impede sales, but I like making different things and fear my machine would break and I wouldn't get an order out on time.  Also not keen on getting a license and filing taxing and all that crap -- which I think is unnecessary for a simple shop that really to me is not a business.  But I'm a good law abiding citizen and would rather do it right than not.


----------



## tricia

One of the girls at work was talking about how much her DD loves this T-Shirt and would still try to stuff herself into it if she could, so I offered to make it into something she could still wear.  Used the Farbenmix Olivia Pattern.





IMG_7884 by tricialee22, on Flickr


----------



## jessica52877

squirrel said:


> Did the time for the Runway #2 get posted wrong?  I expected the voting to start today, since it was supose to be finished this morning.  Maybe the time was a typo and it was suppose to be PM not AM.
> 
> I will make sure to vote early this time.  I couldn't decide last time and the poll closed before I had a chance to vote.



I see Joni answered later on. She is in Alaska  so I always figure that as soon as it ends she is just starting work. Then again, Joni, do you work nights? Or do I just assume that?



VBAndrea said:


> I have to ask re: the prizes, are the places you are getting the prizes donating them?  I don't want you to be covering them.  If you are I think we could easily do without prizes.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I was wondering the same thing. I know Heather donated the prize but we can easily do without the prizes! It is just super fun.
> 
> I also hope everyone will post their outfits over here after the voting ends so we can oohh and aahh and know who made them. There were so many fabulous things last week!


----------



## VBAndrea

tricia said:


> One of the girls at work was talking about how much her DD loves this T-Shirt and would still try to stuff herself into it if she could, so I offered to make it into something she could still wear.  Used the Farbenmix Olivia Pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7884 by tricialee22, on Flickr


Adorable!  I have yet to trace my pattern or order any knits -- I need to get started on that!



jessica52877 said:


> I also hope everyone will post their outfits over here after the voting ends so we can oohh and aahh and know who made them. There were so many fabulous things last week!


I think that's a good idea b/c sometimes we have questions/comments we'd like to make -- for example I had to ask Marianne all about her dress because I want one!

So here is what I made.  I hated the no applique rule b/c I just did some Steamboat Willie t's and thought that would have been perfect to use on the bodice and then just do a patchwork skirt, so instead I painted!  That's what I did on a couple of outfits for my dd when I first learned to sew and couldn't applique well and didn't have a machine.  

Front of Dress:










Back of Dress:





Front Hand Painted and Embellished Details:





Back Hand Painted and Embellished Details:





Accessories: Diaper/Pantie Cover and Headband:


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> Or a place to stuff Ginger when she's being sassy.



Good idea!  (And you meant sassy, not gassy, right?)



cogero said:


> I didn't get any sewing done yesterday  I have been dealing with the worst sore throat in the world. I am hoping that tonite I can finish at least one of the skirts I have cut out.
> 
> I counted all of the boys outfits and he has 14. The girl as of now has 9 finished.



Hope your sore throat feels better and   on the number of outfits you've made.



princesskayla said:


> I am sooo sorry - I have been having coworker issues at work lately that are really stressful. I had a really bad night last with her and I even had to take meds to calm down a bit. Crazy, I have never had another person treat me the way she has treated me. Sometimes starting a new job just sucks. I swear I never would have moved here if I knew about this crazy lady.  Anyhoo... I have calmed down and refocused, so back to something that brings me joy.



Sorry you have such horrendous co-worker issues.  Really takes any potential joy out of a job.

I have a feeling none of us knows how much work goes into organzing the runway each week.  Thank you for coordinating it.  Maybe 6 weeks will be enough for you?




DMGeurts said:


> We have 2 ladies at work, they aren't mean to me because I've been there so long, but everytime we get a new person to train - they bully them to death.  These ladies are just horrible people.  They bully these people in front of their faces (with out saying their names, but these poor people know they are referring to them), behind their back... and then they sabotage the new person's employment, by making up complaints and taking them to the supervisors repeatedly, so inevitably, they don't hire them past their 90 days trial.  There's not many people that I dispise in this world - but these are two of them - and we are talking grown ladies here - in their 50s.  I've reported them several times, and as far as I know, nothing is ever done about it.  I just keep going to higher and higher levels, and befriend the poor people being bullied.  These ladies were so horrible that they even had the nerve to bully a new supervisor... of course - I reported that incident too.  Sorry for the vent - I sure hope this isn't what is happening to you.
> 
> D~



Wow.



tricia said:


> One of the girls at work was talking about how much her DD loves this T-Shirt and would still try to stuff herself into it if she could, so I offered to make it into something she could still wear.  Used the Farbenmix Olivia Pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7884 by tricialee22, on Flickr



That is very cool.  Great job.



VBAndrea said:


> So here is what I made.  I hated the no applique rule b/c I just did some Steamboat Willie t's and thought that would have been perfect to use on the bodice and then just do a patchwork skirt, so instead I painted!  That's what I did on a couple of outfits for my dd when I first learned to sew and couldn't applique well and didn't have a machine.
> 
> Front of Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front Hand Painted and Embellished Details:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back Hand Painted and Embellished Details:



Amazing.  

A few times I've thought about the etsy thing, primarily because I've been spending so much time sewing it seems too bad not to be able to make any money doing it, but it takes me so long to make anything -- longer if the sewing were going to be sold and inspected -- that there's not way I could make money.   So that being said, knowing how much time you put into your runway dress, seems like you'd have to charge way more than anyone would want to pay or end up making 35¢ an hour.


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> A few times I've thought about the etsy thing, primarily because I've been spending so much time sewing it seems too bad not to be able to make any money doing it, but it takes me so long to make anything -- longer if the sewing were going to be sold and inspected -- that there's not way I could make money.   So that being said, knowing how much time you put into your runway dress, seems like you'd have to charge way more than anyone would want to pay or end up making 35¢ an hour.


35 cents an hour it is then!  Where did you get the little cents symbol?  Don't see one on my keyboard.

Seriously, I'd really have to figure out how much I'd profit -- which means I'd have to figure out how much fabric and supplies and overhead I used.  But even if I made a small amount I figure I could put it toward BG money.  Things are going to get VERY tight for us once our tenants move out of our RI house -- but once that house sells we'll be in good shape as we have loads of equity in our VA house.  Then again, in two years my ds will have to go to a different school as the current one only goes up to 5th grade and I'll likely move dd then too -- so that will be an extra $25K a year 

And the sack for Ginger might work if she is gassy as well 

I am totally rethinking my runway project to do something quick and easy since I have little time this week and can't find any fabrics I like on line.  My new thought is cute, but not stellar.  I have to head to the PO before I go in to work and may have a chance to swing by Walmart but not sure as dd has piano too this morning.  Ginger must be easier to take care of and I bet she doesn't complain one bit when you take her fabric shopping with you.  And I bet Dorrrine is mature enough to be left home alone -- my ds actually is, but I'd risk getting arrested so have to drag him along.


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> Yes, the Debbie Mumm fabrics ours had on clearance were the more odd ones -- like coffee cups on pastel pink.  And the non clearance Debbie Mumm fabrics were few and far between -- wonder if they are discontinuing them altogether?  I got some cute cats for the cat dress I made dd, but most Debbie Mumm items seem very countryish which is generally not my style.  I loved the safari ones though.
> 
> Embellished jeans with a portrait peasant shirt might be a good option -- I also though I might do Easy Fits with a ruffle -- not sure.  My dd might like the jeans better and they would be better for fall.
> 
> I am so on the fence about selling on etsy.  I'd only want to do premade things and not take orders which I know would really impede sales, but I like making different things and fear my machine would break and I wouldn't get an order out on time.  Also not keen on getting a license and filing taxing and all that crap -- which I think is unnecessary for a simple shop that really to me is not a business.  But I'm a good law abiding citizen and would rather do it right than not.



The coffee cup fabric wouldn't be too bad.  Last year I made cup cozies for the teachers at the holidays.  I also sold a whole bunch of them at craft fairs.  They were simple to make and people loved them!

So far I have only sold a couple of pre-made items on Etsy.  Most of my sales are from people who contact me and want me to make specific things for them.



tricia said:


> One of the girls at work was talking about how much her DD loves this T-Shirt and would still try to stuff herself into it if she could, so I offered to make it into something she could still wear.  Used the Farbenmix Olivia Pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7884 by tricialee22, on Flickr


That's a super use of the t-shirt!  I love the colors and the style.  I haven't worked much with knits.  Was it hard?



VBAndrea said:


> So here is what I made.  I hated the no applique rule b/c I just did some Steamboat Willie t's and thought that would have been perfect to use on the bodice and then just do a patchwork skirt, so instead I painted!  That's what I did on a couple of outfits for my dd when I first learned to sew and couldn't applique well and didn't have a machine.
> 
> Front of Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front Hand Painted and Embellished Details:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back Hand Painted and Embellished Details:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accessories: Diaper/Pantie Cover and Headband:



The outfit is just beautiful!  I love the hand painted Mickeys.  What a superb job!


----------



## Rockygirl1

cogero said:


> Actually no I have to go to a memorial service on Saturday in Plattsburgh, NY it is 6 hours north of the City. I am also going to swing by and pick up my vintage sewing machine well which ever one my mom will let me have.
> 
> We leave on 8/26 for Disney with the cruise on 9/1



We leave on the 27th for Disney!  Maybe we will see you there! (At least I know what outfits to look for!!!!)


----------



## chellewashere

Thanks to everyone for the kind words!! She has been trying on the outfits w/ no clue that we are going to Disney she thinks we are going to the shore  A very far away shore!! 
The big bow I didnt make I bought it about 3 years ago but today I am going to attempt to make a Belle inspired bow for her outfit. I downloaded about 3 ebooks on how to make them, but needless to say my come nowhere close to the ones in the books


----------



## DMGeurts

tricia said:


> One of the girls at work was talking about how much her DD loves this T-Shirt and would still try to stuff herself into it if she could, so I offered to make it into something she could still wear.  Used the Farbenmix Olivia Pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7884 by tricialee22, on Flickr



LOL  I love this!  

*Joni...* is there more to come on the Runway?  I am only seeing the first 2 projects, and I am not seeing another thread anywhere.  I apologize if I am jumping the gun here, and you are in the process of posting the rest.

*Andrea...*  I totally loved your outfit you made for week #1 - I just adore Steamboat Willie - so this is just perfect.  

Here's my outfit from week #1:

It's an Oliver + S dress that I completely redrafted to dolly size.  It was a fun dress to make.










Then, here's my BG outfits - since it's been posted in their TR that they've received them...
front:





Back:





Front:





Back:





D~


----------



## chellewashere

billwendy said:


> We are home from the beach, and I finally have pictures of the kids in a few of the things I made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much twirl I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They looks so cute<<<OOPS this was supp. to be the pic of all the kiddos dressed up


GO PHILLIES!



lovesdumbo said:


> DD(12)'s Pooh bag-I had purchased the Pooh applique but did satin stitch it onto the bag.  You can't quite tell in the photos but her bag is quilted too:


Do Not Let Daughter See This!! They are all so great but DD would want this one. Amazing!!



VBAndrea said:


>


Amazing little details. Love it. And the bloomers....OMG how totally cute they are



VBAndrea said:


> Adorable!  I have yet to trace my pattern or order any knits -- I need to get started on that!
> 
> 
> I think that's a good idea b/c sometimes we have questions/comments we'd like to make -- for example I had to ask Marianne all about her dress because I want one!
> 
> So here is what I made.  I hated the no applique rule b/c I just did some Steamboat Willie t's and thought that would have been perfect to use on the bodice and then just do a patchwork skirt, so instead I painted!  That's what I did on a couple of outfits for my dd when I first learned to sew and couldn't applique well and didn't have a machine.
> 
> Front of Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front Hand Painted and Embellished Details:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back Hand Painted and Embellished Details:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accessories: Diaper/Pantie Cover and Headband:



Totally amazing detail and patience. I cant sew a straight line let alone paint one. This is just gorgeous!!


----------



## chellewashere

DMGeurts said:


> LOL  I love this!
> 
> *Joni...* is there more to come on the Runway?  I am only seeing the first 2 projects, and I am not seeing another thread anywhere.  I apologize if I am jumping the gun here, and you are in the process of posting the rest.
> 
> *Andrea...*  I totally loved your outfit you made for week #1 - I just adore Steamboat Willie - so this is just perfect.
> 
> Here's my outfit from week #1:
> 
> It's an Oliver + S dress that I completely redrafted to dolly size.  It was a fun dress to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, here's my BG outfits - since it's been posted in their TR that they've received them...
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Love them especially the butt ruffles and the Ariel tail on the back. Super cute.


----------



## chellewashere

tricia said:


> One of the girls at work was talking about how much her DD loves this T-Shirt and would still try to stuff herself into it if she could, so I offered to make it into something she could still wear.  Used the Farbenmix Olivia Pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7884 by tricialee22, on Flickr



Too cute love the color combinations. I have to learn to do the hems like that..lettuce right? Great job.


----------



## Granna4679

DMGeurts said:


> LOL  I love this!
> 
> *Joni...* is there more to come on the Runway?  I am only seeing the first 2 projects, and I am not seeing another thread anywhere.  I apologize if I am jumping the gun here, and you are in the process of posting the rest.
> 
> *Andrea...*  I totally loved your outfit you made for week #1 - I just adore Steamboat Willie - so this is just perfect.
> 
> Here's my outfit from week #1:
> 
> It's an Oliver + S dress that I completely redrafted to dolly size.  It was a fun dress to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, here's my BG outfits - since it's been posted in their TR that they've received them...
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Love the BG items.....that is so cute how you put the fin/tail on the back!!  And who doesn't love those ruffled bloomers....they are just too cute.

Andrea - I LOVED that black/white dress....just adorable!


----------



## kdzbear

I had to read back 15 pages since everyone posts so many beautiful things. I lost all of the quotes I had.

Thank you for all of the compliments on the Snoopy dress. She wore it to Worlds of Fun in Kansas City. They just built a new Snoopy kids area this year.

Chiara - I loved the Stitch outfit! It was so cute!

I lost all of the rest of the names, but the backpacks were adorable. I also loved the safari skirts with the embroidered Mickey head shirts.

Everyone's designs and creations are fabulous. I often read, but don't always have time to post. Last week my son had a massive ear infection that required surgery and only one ear received a new tube. Right now we are praying that the other ear's infection is not in the bone. He goes back tomorrow. He also sees a new special needs doctor tomorrow for more tests for Sensory Processing Disorder and Autism Spectrum. Then we are just down to being fitting for a new daytime leg brace and two nighttime leg braces this week.

Looking at all of your wonderful designs makes me smile and takes me away from reality for a tiny little while. Thank you!


----------



## Adi12982

ireland_nicole said:


> Got another dress done for our Nov. trip.  Still needs threads cut and top stitching of the obi in this pic.  First time using Kyoko but really liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



This is AMAZINGLY gorgeous!!  Where did you get those amazing applique designs of the characters in Christmas gear?!?  I am in total love with this outfit!


----------



## tricia

Adi12982 said:


> This is AMAZINGLY gorgeous!!  Where did you get those amazing applique designs of the characters in Christmas gear?!?  I am in total love with this outfit!



Tell us how you really feel


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> 35 cents an hour it is then!  Where did you get the little cents symbol?  Don't see one on my keyboard.



Actually I post from an old typewritier that still has the ¢ symbol. 

I was going to save this for our sewing cruise.  I thought I could do a number of seminars on computery things, what with being the expert that I am.  But since you've asked . . . 

 Class, this is *Lesson One*.

To make ¢ you must press your Alt key while at the same time typing in 0162 (in order, not all at once).

 Class, this is *Lesson Two*.

If in the course of writing term papers, memos to your boss, or your Christmas letter you need °o° you must press Alt (with num lock on) then 0176, release Alt, type lower case o, then Alt and 0176.

Also helpful if you need to complain that it's been 112° in the shade for a week, that you're posting while you have a temp of 102.5° or that dinner didn't completely cook because you set the oven for 35° not 350°.



VBAndrea said:


> I am totally rethinking my runway project to do something quick and easy since I have little time this week and can't find any fabrics I like on line.  My new thought is cute, but not stellar.  I have to head to the PO before I go in to work and may have a chance to swing by Walmart but not sure as dd has piano too this morning.  Ginger must be easier to take care of and I bet she doesn't complain one bit when you take her fabric shopping with you.  And I bet Dorrrine is mature enough to be left home alone -- my ds actually is, but I'd risk getting arrested so have to drag him along.



I'm kinda rethinking mine too.  I know what I want to do, but I don't have the fabric and don't really want to buy any.  I'm debating between Plan A (buying fabric), Plan B (same design but a different resort do I don't have to buy fabric) or Plan C.

There are definitely advantages to a child that you can put in the refrigerator when you go out.  Although today my older son turns 26!!! so I'm remembering the good ole days.



kdzbear said:


> Everyone's designs and creations are fabulous. I often read, but don't always have time to post. Last week my son had a massive ear infection that required surgery and only one ear received a new tube. Right now we are praying that the other ear's infection is not in the bone. He goes back tomorrow. He also sees a new special needs doctor tomorrow for more tests for Sensory Processing Disorder and Autism Spectrum. Then we are just down to being fitting for a new daytime leg brace and two nighttime leg braces this week.
> 
> Looking at all of your wonderful designs makes me smile and takes me away from reality for a tiny little while. Thank you!



Ouch for your son.  You've got a lot on your plate.  I'm glad you get a brief respite looking at this board -- I think seeing people's creativity is inspiring and uplifting.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

DMGeurts said:


> LOL  I love this!
> 
> *Joni...* is there more to come on the Runway?  I am only seeing the first 2 projects, and I am not seeing another thread anywhere.  I apologize if I am jumping the gun here, and you are in the process of posting the rest.
> 
> *Andrea...*  I totally loved your outfit you made for week #1 - I just adore Steamboat Willie - so this is just perfect.
> 
> Here's my outfit from week #1:
> 
> It's an Oliver + S dress that I completely redrafted to dolly size.  It was a fun dress to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, here's my BG outfits - since it's been posted in their TR that they've received them...
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


*love it all!!!! that flounderis too cweet! he just makes ya smile!*


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> Here's my outfit from week #1:
> 
> It's an Oliver + S dress that I completely redrafted to dolly size.  It was a fun dress to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, here's my BG outfits - since it's been posted in their TR that they've received them...
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


I knew your outfit -- I think there were only two or three that I couldn't figure out.  Of course, not knowing who and who didn't submit entries made it trickier, but I knew you had entered.  I just figured that was another doll pattern -- no idea you sized it down -- amazing!  And I see you had to show a close up of Patience's straight stitching.  Your outfit definitely fit the vintage theme.  Did you post the other outfit you were thinking about entering?  I'd like to see that one as well.

I love your BG set!  And I saw the pic of the girls *swimming* in them so see they loved them as well 



kdzbear said:


> I had to read back 15 pages since everyone posts so many beautiful things. I lost all of the quotes I had.
> 
> Thank you for all of the compliments on the Snoopy dress. She wore it to Worlds of Fun in Kansas City. They just built a new Snoopy kids area this year.
> 
> Chiara - I loved the Stitch outfit! It was so cute!
> 
> I lost all of the rest of the names, but the backpacks were adorable. I also loved the safari skirts with the embroidered Mickey head shirts.
> 
> Everyone's designs and creations are fabulous. I often read, but don't always have time to post. Last week my son had a massive ear infection that required surgery and only one ear received a new tube. Right now we are praying that the other ear's infection is not in the bone. He goes back tomorrow. He also sees a new special needs doctor tomorrow for more tests for Sensory Processing Disorder and Autism Spectrum. Then we are just down to being fitting for a new daytime leg brace and two nighttime leg braces this week.
> 
> Looking at all of your wonderful designs makes me smile and takes me away from reality for a tiny little while. Thank you!


I hope your son is OK -- ear problems can be a nightmare and very painful.  I hope he is feeling better after the surgery and is on the mend with the other ear.  I was just treated for spasms in my eustachian tube -- talk about painful!


----------



## aboveH20

I thought I "grabbed" or "picked" or plucked" --whatever the correct word is  --this for my last quote, but the menehunes seem to have spirited it away.



DMGeurts said:


> Here's my outfit from week #1:
> 
> It's an Oliver + S dress that I completely redrafted to dolly size.  It was a fun dress to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, here's my BG outfits - since it's been posted in their TR that they've received them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



 I can't believe the teeny tiny details on your Runway dress.  Making the curvyness on the neckline and pockets, as well as the topstitching must take untold Patience, which we know you have. 

And I love the BG outfits -- especially Flounder.  Once again I can't imagine the hours and attention to detail they took. Kudos.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*love allthat has been posted,i stalk here daily! love the new runway theme...i have only stayed at Allstarmusic & POP but have dreams of a few others when it is just Pawpaw & I,but on the other hand i can't imagine going w/o tyhe g'babies,love the values becaus ethey are so 'in your face' disney with their larger than lifeness...so i have some mental processing to do about the my project...
  here is my 1week #1 Vintage Disney project
 disney sheet " At the Fair" love thi sand it is extra special since the 3 princesses used this sheet as a cover in the car on the trip to wdw in may/june! need to make each of the other vintage sheets into dresses so i can give them to them,even iif they just sleep in them... the dots are on the bodice,the border reminds me of a picnic cloth..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here's #2 Kilimanjaro Safaris...my cousins son is expecting his 1st baby soon,they are doing a jungle theme so i made a whole set around this,but was too lazy to post all...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





one of the burp clothes in the set...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is an idea i have had brewing for a few days,,,using this scrub top& towels [New @ thrift store!} to make a Vida'ish peasent dress...we shall see...





[/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]

 well it's off to work for me,can't wiat for next week to get back to 40 hour weeks and reg. schedule! *


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> Actually I post from an old typewritier that still has the ¢ symbol.
> 
> I was going to save this for our sewing cruise.  I thought I could do a number of seminars on computery things, what with being the expert that I am.  But since you've asked . . .
> 
> Class, this is *Lesson One*.
> 
> To make ¢ you must press your Alt key while at the same time typing in 0162 (in order, not all at once).
> 
> Class, this is *Lesson Two*.
> 
> If in the course of writing term papers, memos to your boss, or your Christmas letter you need °o° you must press Alt (with num lock on) then 0176, release Alt, type lower case o, then Alt and 0176.
> 
> Also helpful if you need to complain that it's been 112° in the shade for a week, that you're posting while you have a temp of 102.5° or that dinner didn't completely cook because you set the oven for 35° not 350°.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda rethinking mine too.  I know what I want to do, but I don't have the fabric and don't really want to buy any.  I'm debating between Plan A (buying fabric), Plan B (same design but a different resort do I don't have to buy fabric) or Plan C.
> 
> There are definitely advantages to a child that you can put in the refrigerator when you go out.  Although today my older son turns 26!!! so I'm remembering the good ole days.



Thank you for the lessons!  I am going to take the test right away.  Please let me get an A+

Lesson One: º¡§

Lesson Two: º¡¶§oº¡¶§

OK I got an "F".  I don't have a numbers lock as I don't have a number keypad on my keyboard.  I just have this mini keyboard that's cordless.  And I don't have this big chunky monitor either:

Let's see what happens when I experiment:
¡£¢∞§¶ªº

Hmmmm,  cents:¢   Mickey head:ºoº   Degrees:º
Evil teacher Cheryl: !#@*!

OK, I think I've got it now.

And what moron would set their oven for 35º?  Must be some lady with dementia that spends all her time in her basement sewing pillow case dresses for a soda bottle that she thinks is a child.

We went to the PO this am to mail packages and the kids like that -- we go to the automated machine and I had two packages to send so each child got to enter a package.  Then we went to Wally's for fabric and they were good there too, but they had ZILCH for fabric for either of my ideas, so I dragged them to Hancock's.  They were OK there, but ds whined a bit b/c he was bored.  DD brought her sketchpad and was designing clothes (but a sweater and a wedding dress did not help me come up with any new ideas).  Hancock's was pathetic as well.  So I came home with NOTHING but Slurpees (bribed them for Hancock's since I only told them we had Walmart to go to).  Next time I'll stick them in the frig, but I must go get ready for work now.  May just try to run to Joann's tonight otherwise I may not have a project for the week.  I'm out of ideas.

 to your ds!


----------



## froggy33

Here's my submission for week #1.  I didn't really have a need for it, but now I think my little one will wear it to Chef Mickey's.  She's loves it, so thats really all that matters.  It's fun now that she's at the age where she gets really excited when I make her things and she can help with ideas!

I also must admit  I really liked not using an applique.  It made the making MUCH faster!  Of course that isn't keeping me from applique overload on the remainder of my customs!










Thanks! Jessica


----------



## VBAndrea

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *love allthat has been posted,i stalk here daily! love the new runway theme...i have only stayed at Allstarmusic & POP but have dreams of a few others when it is just Pawpaw & I,but on the other hand i can't imagine going w/o tyhe g'babies,love the values becaus ethey are so 'in your face' disney with their larger than lifeness...so i have some mental processing to do about the my project...
> here is my 1week #1 Vintage Disney project
> disney sheet " At the Fair" love thi sand it is extra special since the 3 princesses used this sheet as a cover in the car on the trip to wdw in may/june! need to make each of the other vintage sheets into dresses so i can give them to them,even iif they just sleep in them... the dots are on the bodice,the border reminds me of a picnic cloth..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's #2 Kilimanjaro Safaris...my cousins son is expecting his 1st baby soon,they are doing a jungle theme so i made a whole set around this,but was too lazy to post all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the burp clothes in the set...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is an idea i have had brewing for a few days,,,using this scrub top& towels [New @ thrift store!} to make a Vida'ish peasent dress...we shall see...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]
> 
> well it's off to work for me,can't wiat for next week to get back to 40 hour weeks and reg. schedule! *


Loved your Vintage dress -- you certainly had the perfect fabric!!!  And your taggy is adorable!  Can't wait to see what you whip up with the Halloween goodies -- you are very creative to be using dishtowels in clothing!  I never think outside the box quite enough.  



froggy33 said:


> Here's my submission for week #1.  I didn't really have a need for it, but now I think my little one will wear it to Chef Mickey's.  She's loves it, so thats really all that matters.  It's fun now that she's at the age where she gets really excited when I make her things and she can help with ideas!
> 
> I also must admit  I really liked not using an applique.  It made the making MUCH faster!  Of course that isn't keeping me from applique overload on the remainder of my customs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Jessica


I absolutely LOVE this.  I think you did an amazing job with the styling and colors and flower accent and little bloomers -- the outfit is just perfect


----------



## DMGeurts

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *love it all!!!! that flounderis too cweet! he just makes ya smile!*



Thank you.  



aboveH20 said:


> I can't believe the teeny tiny details on your Runway dress.  Making the curvyness on the neckline and pockets, as well as the topstitching must take untold Patience, which we know you have.
> 
> And I love the BG outfits -- especially Flounder.  Once again I can't imagine the hours and attention to detail they took. Kudos.



Thank you.    I've gotten to the point that I hand crank most of my appliques, because they are so detailed and tiny that I couldn't get precise stitching any other way.  

And, yes, I had to show a close up of Patience's top stitching - although she is a much better top stitcher than I am a photographer.  



VBAndrea said:


> I knew your outfit -- I think there were only two or three that I couldn't figure out.  Of course, not knowing who and who didn't submit entries made it trickier, but I knew you had entered.  I just figured that was another doll pattern -- no idea you sized it down -- amazing!


Almost everything I've been making lately is from a pattern that I sized down to dolly size.  I am super excited about the one I am sizing down for week #3 - I have the muslin all cut out and pinned to my dress form - it has potential to be really cute.    Potential being the key word, of course.  



VBAndrea said:


> And I see you had to show a close up of Patience's straight stitching.  Your outfit definitely fit the vintage theme.  Did you post the other outfit you were thinking about entering?  I'd like to see that one as well.


  You can read the comment above to Cheryl's same statement.  

And would you believe that I totally forgot to take a picture of the other dress???  I'll have to email to see if I can get mom to send a picture of it for me - it really wasn't  that cute anyways...  I wrecked the "theme" by putting a fabric around the bottom that didn't quite work with the rest of the dress - and I didn't feel like ripping it out.



VBAndrea said:


> I love your BG set!  And I saw the pic of the girls *swimming* in them so see they loved them as well


  Those pics brought tears to my eyes - seriously.  It was so sweet.  

I am on lunch break - then back to resizing another pattern.  These Runway projects wouldn't be so darn difficult for me if...
A:  I didn't have to cut out and resize children's patterns
B:  I didn't have to make one (or sometimes two) muslins first
C:  I didn't have such brainy ideas in my head.

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *love allthat has been posted,i stalk here daily! love the new runway theme...i have only stayed at Allstarmusic & POP but have dreams of a few others when it is just Pawpaw & I,but on the other hand i can't imagine going w/o tyhe g'babies,love the values becaus ethey are so 'in your face' disney with their larger than lifeness...so i have some mental processing to do about the my project...
> here is my 1week #1 Vintage Disney project
> disney sheet " At the Fair" love thi sand it is extra special since the 3 princesses used this sheet as a cover in the car on the trip to wdw in may/june! need to make each of the other vintage sheets into dresses so i can give them to them,even iif they just sleep in them... the dots are on the bodice,the border reminds me of a picnic cloth..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's #2 Kilimanjaro Safaris...my cousins son is expecting his 1st baby soon,they are doing a jungle theme so i made a whole set around this,but was too lazy to post all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the burp clothes in the set...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is an idea i have had brewing for a few days,,,using this scrub top& towels [New @ thrift store!} to make a Vida'ish peasent dress...we shall see...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]
> 
> well it's off to work for me,can't wiat for next week to get back to 40 hour weeks and reg. schedule! *



I just loved the fabric you chose for your vintage Runway dress - I will admit that it was at the top of my list of items to vote for.



VBAndrea said:


> And what moron would set their oven for 35º?  Must be some lady with dementia that spends all her time in her basement sewing pillow case dresses for a soda bottle that she thinks is a child.


OMGosh!!!!  I just spit my chicken all over my keyboard - hopefully that's easier for DH to clean out of the keyboard than my coffee it.  

I hope you are able to figure out something for week #3.



froggy33 said:


> Here's my submission for week #1.  I didn't really have a need for it, but now I think my little one will wear it to Chef Mickey's.  She's loves it, so thats really all that matters.  It's fun now that she's at the age where she gets really excited when I make her things and she can help with ideas!
> 
> I also must admit  I really liked not using an applique.  It made the making MUCH faster!  Of course that isn't keeping me from applique overload on the remainder of my customs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Jessica



I loved how this one turned out too... I pointed out your flower to DH and I told him that those were the kind of details that were going to win last week.  

D~


----------



## snubie

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *love allthat has been posted,i stalk here daily! love the new runway theme...i have only stayed at Allstarmusic & POP but have dreams of a few others when it is just Pawpaw & I,but on the other hand i can't imagine going w/o tyhe g'babies,love the values becaus ethey are so 'in your face' disney with their larger than lifeness...so i have some mental processing to do about the my project...
> here is my 1week #1 Vintage Disney project
> disney sheet " At the Fair" love thi sand it is extra special since the 3 princesses used this sheet as a cover in the car on the trip to wdw in may/june! need to make each of the other vintage sheets into dresses so i can give them to them,even iif they just sleep in them... the dots are on the bodice,the border reminds me of a picnic cloth..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
I love that sheet.  I had those bed sheets when I was a kid.  I bought a flat sheet from that set on ebay a few years ago.  If only my mother had kept my sheets from all those years ago.



froggy33 said:



			Here's my submission for week #1.  I didn't really have a need for it, but now I think my little one will wear it to Chef Mickey's.  She's loves it, so thats really all that matters.  It's fun now that she's at the age where she gets really excited when I make her things and she can help with ideas!

I also must admit  I really liked not using an applique.  It made the making MUCH faster!  Of course that isn't keeping me from applique overload on the remainder of my customs!










Thanks! Jessica
		
Click to expand...


Beautiful dress and I love the picture location.  It is pictures like this that make me want a dress form.  Taking pictures on hangers off the bathroom door just aren't doing it for me.

Ignore the bathroom door in this pictures please....
I did not make the runway deadline but here is my dress anyway:




and the back



*


----------



## Piper

VBAndrea said:


> So I came home with NOTHING but Slurpees (bribed them for Hancock's since I only told them we had Walmart to go to).  Next time I'll stick them in the frig, but I must go get ready for work now.  May just try to run to Joann's tonight otherwise I may not have a project for the week.  I'm out of ideas.
> 
> to your ds!




Is this fridge or brig or  ????

Won't the kids object to being in the fridge?  It might get a little chilly and airless in there!   And is the brig what you call your basement?  I'm confused


----------



## lynnanddbyz

There are definitely advantages to a child that you can put in the refrigerator when you go out. 

      
Do you think if I do this to my two boys Social Services will mind?????
I mean there is lots of food in there and they eat constantly.  Just saying!!!


----------



## cogero

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *  here is my 1week #1 Vintage Disney project
> disney sheet " At the Fair" love thi sand it is extra special since the 3 princesses used this sheet as a cover in the car on the trip to wdw in may/june! need to make each of the other vintage sheets into dresses so i can give them to them,even iif they just sleep in them... the dots are on the bodice,the border reminds me of a picnic cloth..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's #2 Kilimanjaro Safaris...my cousins son is expecting his 1st baby soon,they are doing a jungle theme so i made a whole set around this,but was too lazy to post all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the burp clothes in the set...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Lovedd your week 1 project and the taggy is adorable



froggy33 said:


> Here's my submission for week #1.  I didn't really have a need for it, but now I think my little one will wear it to Chef Mickey's.  She's loves it, so thats really all that matters.  It's fun now that she's at the age where she gets really excited when I make her things and she can help with ideas!
> 
> I also must admit  I really liked not using an applique.  It made the making MUCH faster!  Of course that isn't keeping me from applique overload on the remainder of my customs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Jessica



I just love the colors on this



snubie said:


> Ignore the bathroom door in this pictures please....
> I did not make the runway deadline but here is my dress anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back



I heart figment he has always been a favorite of my sister and I.

Okay here is my week 1. It is for me based on one of my favorite tops but I am not in love with how this turned outmight be because I couldn't find my shirt when I was making it,.


----------



## ncmomof2

Here is dress 9 of 18.  This took way too long.  I am going to look in my fabric for a quick dress.  Big Sister's is coming along.  I would have entered this but didn't get it done until today.


----------



## Fruto76

VBAndrea said:


> So here is what I made.  I hated the no applique rule b/c I just did some Steamboat Willie t's and thought that would have been perfect to use on the bodice and then just do a patchwork skirt, so instead I painted!  That's what I did on a couple of outfits for my dd when I first learned to sew and couldn't applique well and didn't have a machine.
> 
> Front of Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accessories: Diaper/Pantie Cover and Headband:


Andrea, I really loved this set. The details are amazing and I guessed it to be yours because of the AK twirl sets (that are simply TDF, BTW). I loved seeing the pics of the girls twirling in them!  I was only able to match 3 projects to the makers correctly. You, D and Cheryl. 



DMGeurts said:


> LOL  I love this!
> 
> 
> Here's my outfit from week #1:
> 
> It's an Oliver + S dress that I completely redrafted to dolly size.  It was a fun dress to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, here's my BG outfits - since it's been posted in their TR that they've received them...
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


 Loved your Runway outfit. the design was so cute and of course very well put together. 
Your BG outfits were so darling, too and I loved seeing them on the girls. 




aboveH20 said:


> Actually I post from an old typewritier that still has the ¢ symbol.
> 
> I was going to save this for our sewing cruise.  I thought I could do a number of seminars on computery things, what with being the expert that I am.  But since you've asked . . .
> 
> Class, this is *Lesson One*.
> 
> To make ¢ you must press your Alt key while at the same time typing in 0162 (in order, not all at once).
> 
> Class, this is *Lesson Two*.
> 
> If in the course of writing term papers, memos to your boss, or your Christmas letter you need °o° you must press Alt (with num lock on) then 0176, release Alt, type lower case o, then Alt and 0176.
> 
> Also helpful if you need to complain that it's been 112° in the shade for a week, that you're posting while you have a temp of 102.5° or that dinner didn't completely cook because you set the oven for 35° not 350°.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Very interesting lessons. I'm going to bookmark this and study a bit so I don't get an F on my first try like Andrea. 



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *love allthat has been posted,i stalk here daily! love the new runway theme...i have only stayed at Allstarmusic & POP but have dreams of a few others when it is just Pawpaw & I,but on the other hand i can't imagine going w/o tyhe g'babies,love the values becaus ethey are so 'in your face' disney with their larger than lifeness...so i have some mental processing to do about the my project...
> here is my 1week #1 Vintage Disney project
> disney sheet " At the Fair" love thi sand it is extra special since the 3 princesses used this sheet as a cover in the car on the trip to wdw in may/june! need to make each of the other vintage sheets into dresses so i can give them to them,even iif they just sleep in them... the dots are on the bodice,the border reminds me of a picnic cloth..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


All very cute. I love that you are able to find something and make it completely different. Great Upcycling skills!



VBAndrea said:


> Thank you for the lessons!  I am going to take the test right away.  Please let me get an A+
> 
> Lesson One: º¡§
> 
> Lesson Two: º¡¶§oº¡¶§
> 
> OK I got an "F".  I don't have a numbers lock as I don't have a number keypad on my keyboard.  I just have this mini keyboard that's cordless.  And I don't have this big chunky monitor either:
> 
> Let's see what happens when I experiment:
> ¡£¢∞§¶ªº
> 
> Hmmmm,  cents:¢   Mickey head:ºoº   Degrees:º
> Evil teacher Cheryl: !#@*!
> 
> OK, I think I've got it now.
> 
> And what moron would set their oven for 35º?  Must be some lady with dementia that spends all her time in her basement sewing pillow case dresses for a soda bottle that she thinks is a child.
> 
> We went to the PO this am to mail packages and the kids like that -- we go to the automated machine and I had two packages to send so each child got to enter a package.  Then we went to Wally's for fabric and they were good there too, but they had ZILCH for fabric for either of my ideas, so I dragged them to Hancock's.  They were OK there, but ds whined a bit b/c he was bored.  DD brought her sketchpad and was designing clothes (but a sweater and a wedding dress did not help me come up with any new ideas).  Hancock's was pathetic as well.  So I came home with NOTHING but Slurpees (bribed them for Hancock's since I only told them we had Walmart to go to).  Next time I'll stick them in the frig, but I must go get ready for work now.  May just try to run to Joann's tonight otherwise I may not have a project for the week.  I'm out of ideas.
> 
> to your ds!


 I'm going to study a bit before I take Cheryl's test. 
Sorry you had no luck finding fabric. Hopefully you'll get just what you are looking for at JoAnn's.



froggy33 said:


> Here's my submission for week #1.  I didn't really have a need for it, but now I think my little one will wear it to Chef Mickey's.  She's loves it, so thats really all that matters.  It's fun now that she's at the age where she gets really excited when I make her things and she can help with ideas!
> 
> I also must admit  I really liked not using an applique.  It made the making MUCH faster!  Of course that isn't keeping me from applique overload on the remainder of my customs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Jessica


I loved this outfit. I thought it was perfect for the challenge. When I look at it, it reminds me of old days Minnie with the little flower "squirt". You did a great job! 



snubie said:


> I love that sheet.  I had those bed sheets when I was a kid.  I bought a flat sheet from that set on ebay a few years ago.  If only my mother had kept my sheets from all those years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful dress and I love the picture location.  It is pictures like this that make me want a dress form.  Taking pictures on hangers off the bathroom door just aren't doing it for me.
> 
> Ignore the bathroom door in this pictures please....
> I did not make the runway deadline but here is my dress anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back


Too bad you didn't make the deadline because this dress is beautiful! I love the colors...bright and cheery! 


cogero said:


> Lovedd your week 1 project and the taggy is adorable
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the colors on this
> 
> 
> 
> I heart figment he has always been a favorite of my sister and I.
> 
> Okay here is my week 1. It is for me based on one of my favorite tops but I am not in love with how this turned outmight be because I couldn't find my shirt when I was making it,.


 I really liked seeing a couple adult pieces in the mix. I think your top was great! 
Last night I thought you might had been coming down a week earlier, I thought there was a glimmer of a chance I might meet a Disboutiquer  



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is dress 9 of 18.  This took way too long.  I am going to look in my fabric for a quick dress.  Big Sister's is coming along.  I would have entered this but didn't get it done until today.


 So, so cute! I love the all the fabrics you chose for this!


----------



## froggy33

Do you all think a custom based on a restaurant in a disney resort would work for week#3?  I have one on my to do list anyway, so thought I would maybe make it now.

Thanks!

Jessica


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

Anyone know where I can get test track embroidery design. I've seen one used before but cannot find it anywhere!


----------



## squirrel

lynnanddbyz said:


> There are definitely advantages to a child that you can put in the refrigerator when you go out.
> 
> 
> Do you think if I do this to my two boys Social Services will mind?????
> I mean there is lots of food in there and they eat constantly.  Just saying!!!



You mean freezer babies!  My mom and dad talked about them years ago.  I was quite little when they were wishing that you could have freezer babies.  Just take them out of the freezer when you want to play with them for awhile and then put them back in when you're done.


----------



## RMAMom

tricia said:


> One of the girls at work was talking about how much her DD loves this T-Shirt and would still try to stuff herself into it if she could, so I offered to make it into something she could still wear.  Used the Farbenmix Olivia Pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7884 by tricialee22, on Flickr


Wow! I really wished you were closer to me because I would love to have a few lessons to learn to do this.



VBAndrea said:


> Adorable!  I have yet to trace my pattern or order any knits -- I need to get started on that!
> 
> 
> I think that's a good idea b/c sometimes we have questions/comments we'd like to make -- for example I had to ask Marianne all about her dress because I want one!
> 
> So here is what I made.  I hated the no applique rule b/c I just did some Steamboat Willie t's and thought that would have been perfect to use on the bodice and then just do a patchwork skirt, so instead I painted!  That's what I did on a couple of outfits for my dd when I first learned to sew and couldn't applique well and didn't have a machine.
> 
> Front of Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front Hand Painted and Embellished Details:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back Hand Painted and Embellished Details:



I love the Steamboat Willie dress, the hand painting is amazing!


DMGeurts said:


> Here's my outfit from week #1:
> 
> It's an Oliver + S dress that I completely redrafted to dolly size.  It was a fun dress to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, here's my BG outfits - since it's been posted in their TR that they've received them...
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


These are great, love the detail of the tail and the butt ruffles are irresistible!



froggy33 said:


> Here's my submission for week #1.  I didn't really have a need for it, but now I think my little one will wear it to Chef Mickey's.  She's loves it, so thats really all that matters.  It's fun now that she's at the age where she gets really excited when I make her things and she can help with ideas!
> 
> I also must admit  I really liked not using an applique.  It made the making MUCH faster!  Of course that isn't keeping me from applique overload on the remainder of my customs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Jessica


This is so pretty, I would really like to try my hand at shirring but have never tried because all reports say that the brother machines don't like it. Maybe after this trip I'll have time to play with that



snubie said:


> Ignore the bathroom door in this pictures please....
> I did not make the runway deadline but here is my dress anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back


I'm sorry you missed the deadline, your dress is amazing!



lynnanddbyz said:


> There are definitely advantages to a child that you can put in the refrigerator when you go out.
> 
> 
> Do you think if I do this to my two boys Social Services will mind?????
> I mean there is lots of food in there and they eat constantly.  Just saying!!!


I am sure it will be fine as long as you leave them a sweater!



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is dress 9 of 18.  This took way too long.  I am going to look in my fabric for a quick dress.  Big Sister's is coming along.  I would have entered this but didn't get it done until today.



Beautiful! and your DD is adorable



cogero said:


> Lovedd your week 1 project and the taggy is adorable
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the colors on this
> 
> 
> 
> I heart figment he has always been a favorite of my sister and I.
> 
> Okay here is my week 1. It is for me based on one of my favorite tops but I am not in love with how this turned outmight be because I couldn't find my shirt when I was making it,.


I like it, I was thrilled to see inspiration for adult clothes.



froggy33 said:


> Do you all think a custom based on a restaurant in a disney resort would work for week#3?  I have one on my to do list anyway, so thought I would maybe make it now.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jessica


I read the rules this morning but I think yes, a restaurant would qualify.


----------



## squirrel

I'm almost finished the Winnie the Pooh and friends Vida.  I need some help figuring out the buttonholes.

I bought some cute bee shaped buttons that are 31mm.  They are longer width wise than height.  They also aren't flat.  When I measure them using " I get just a smidge over 1" wide by 3/4" high.  The buttonholes will go up and down so what should I do for the size of the buttonhole?

I'm thinking I use the height insead of the width, is that correct?  I don't want the buttonhole to be too large, but that's better than too small.

I can't find any buttons for the Nemo Vida that I made.  What size buttonhole would be best if I just knot the strap?


----------



## chellewashere

froggy33 said:


> Here's my submission for week #1.  I didn't really have a need for it, but now I think my little one will wear it to Chef Mickey's.  She's loves it, so thats really all that matters.  It's fun now that she's at the age where she gets really excited when I make her things and she can help with ideas!
> 
> I also must admit  I really liked not using an applique.  It made the making MUCH faster!  Of course that isn't keeping me from applique overload on the remainder of my customs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Jessica


Beautiful!!



snubie said:


> and the back


If I could make something that looked that fantastic I wouldnt care where I was hanging it!! Came out bea-u-ti-ful!!


ncmomof2 said:


> Here is dress 9 of 18.  This took way too long.  I am going to look in my fabric for a quick dress.  Big Sister's is coming along.  I would have entered this but didn't get it done until today.



This is great. I especially love the little hint of bling in it!!



froggy33 said:


> Do you all think a custom based on a restaurant in a disney resort would work for week#3?  I have one on my to do list anyway, so thought I would maybe make it now.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jessica



I don't see why not. Seems like it would be OK, especially since it is in a resort.


----------



## froggy33

RMAMom said:


> This is so pretty, I would really like to try my hand at shirring but have never tried because all reports say that the brother machines don't like it. Maybe after this trip I'll have time to play with that



Thanks so much!  Actually I didn't shirr at all on this dress.  The top is just a modified CarlaC Simply Sweet halter.  The back is lengthened a bit and then I made 4 casings and put 3/4 inch elastic through them.  Give a nice fitted look.  I will say... don't use more than 3 or 4 rows of elastic and don't make the elastic to be smaller or tighter than the child's chest/waist measurement.  My daughter is about a 20" chest/waist and the dress unstretched is about the same.  The amount of elastic makes it pretty tight.

For shirring. I have the brother CS6000i and for the longest time I couldn't get the thing to shirr...drove me crazy.  Then CarlaC came out with her tutorial (you can find it on her blog for free).  I decided to follow it.  I couldn't get it to loosen up like in her second step, so I went with it! It works perfectly! Following her instructions exactly EXCEPT for the loosening you can get the fabric to be a little less than 1/2 it's original length.  You do have to blast it with steam...and it's so fun to watch it shrink up!


----------



## RMAMom

froggy33 said:


> Thanks so much!  Actually I didn't shirr at all on this dress.  The top is just a modified CarlaC Simply Sweet halter.  The back is lengthened a bit and then I made 4 casings and put 3/4 inch elastic through them.  Give a nice fitted look.  I will say... don't use more than 3 or 4 rows of elastic and don't make the elastic to be smaller or tighter than the child's chest/waist measurement.  My daughter is about a 20" chest/waist and the dress unstretched is about the same.  The amount of elastic makes it pretty tight.
> 
> For shirring. I have the brother CS6000i and for the longest time I couldn't get the thing to shirr...drove me crazy.  Then CarlaC came out with her tutorial (you can find it on her blog for free).  I decided to follow it.  I couldn't get it to loosen up like in her second step, so I went with it! It works perfectly! Following her instructions exactly EXCEPT for the loosening you can get the fabric to be a little less than 1/2 it's original length.  You do have to blast it with steam...and it's so fun to watch it shrink up!



Thank you, I have copied this and will save it for when I am ready to try this!

*Ruffle Question* I am hoping that someone can help me with the formula for ruffles. I am working on a strip work jumper but I have more panels and different sizes so I am not sure how long to cut the ruffle. At first I thought I would double it, so if I have a skirt that is 40" wide I need a ruffle strip that is 80" but now I don't think thats right. So can anyone enlighten me on the length of strips I need to put a ruffle on the bottom of the skirt?
Thanks.


----------



## Jajone

Show or tell me your favorite thing to make that your tween would wear at Disney. Thanks!


----------



## jessica52877

froggy33 said:


> Do you all think a custom based on a restaurant in a disney resort would work for week#3?  I have one on my to do list anyway, so thought I would maybe make it now.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jessica



I think as long as it ties into the resort which most restaurants do.



MyDisneyTrio said:


> Anyone know where I can get test track embroidery design. I've seen one used before but cannot find it anywhere!



digitalbydesign had one, not so sure of her selling status right now though. It was the Mickey head ears done to look like TT.



RMAMom said:


> Thank you, I have copied this and will save it for when I am ready to try this!
> 
> *Ruffle Question* I am hoping that someone can help me with the formula for ruffles. I am working on a strip work jumper but I have more panels and different sizes so I am not sure how long to cut the ruffle. At first I thought I would double it, so if I have a skirt that is 40" wide I need a ruffle strip that is 80" but now I don't think thats right. So can anyone enlighten me on the length of strips I need to put a ruffle on the bottom of the skirt?
> Thanks.



I do 2x the skirt so 80 would be right.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hi Y'all- Thank you so much for all of your comments on my kyoko and quilt.  I know there were a couple of questions, so I'll do my best to answer them.

How did I do it?
Well, Nini gets the credit/blame for the idea.  Or maybe it was Anita- but I think it was Nini.  I cut pieces of Kona cotton to size and backed them with freezer paper, covered what would become the seam allowance with painters tape, and had the characters sign with fabric markers.  I carried a small clipboard for them.  Then I waited a year (have to let the marker "cure" ya know- at least that's what I told my kids because I was too intimidated to make the quilts)  When I was ready I heat set them, decided how many blocks, and then cut the rest and played with them on the floor until I liked how they looked.  The piecing of the top and actual quilting and binding only took 2 days for the pair of them.  

Where did I get the embroidery designs?
I'm pretty sure they're from digital by design.  Note for anyone trying to replicate- Minnie is bigger than the others... which was a bummer for me because I'd intended to put Mickey and Minnie together...and Minnie was like Amazon mouse- so I had to rearrange.  I'm happy with how it turned out, but if you're doing Mickey and Minnie it won't work.  Otherwise they stitched out well though.

TMTQ, but wow, amazing stuff- Wendy it looks like you had a great trip!  LOVE the BG outfits, the AK and Ariel/Flounder- so cute!  The figment dress TDF!  All the sets for project runway were amazing too- especially loved steamboat willie, although I'm biased because I'm a massive steamboat willie fan, and can never get enough patchwork twirl...


----------



## ireland_nicole

Jajone said:


> Show or tell me your favorite thing to make that your tween would wear at Disney. Thanks!



OK, my tweens not typical, but she loves- and I see a lot of other girls wear as well- the vida dress (especially if worn a bit shorter as a tunic), the kyoko I just made comes in a tween version, and I see a lot of audrey skirts with appliqued tee's.  Hope that gives you a jumping off point!

Oh just remembered the Insa skirt is popular too!

Vida- farbenmix pattern, available primarily online; I get mine from banberryplace.com

Kyoko tween- Mod Kid pattern, available in some quilt shops and online

audrey skirt- available on youcanmakethis.com, etsy (I think) and maybe fairytalefrocksandlollipops.com (epattern)

insa- in the book sewing clothes kids love (excellent book) available in a lot of places, my fave being hobby lobby because you can use the 40%off coupon


----------



## Granna4679

snubie said:


> I love that sheet.  I had those bed sheets when I was a kid.  I bought a flat sheet from that set on ebay a few years ago.  If only my mother had kept my sheets from all those years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful dress and I love the picture location.  It is pictures like this that make me want a dress form.  Taking pictures on hangers off the bathroom door just aren't doing it for me.
> 
> Ignore the bathroom door in this pictures please....
> I did not make the runway deadline but here is my dress anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back



I am so sorry you didn't make the deadline because this is just adorable.  Love the bright fresh colors!!  



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is dress 9 of 18.  This took way too long.  I am going to look in my fabric for a quick dress.  Big Sister's is coming along.  I would have entered this but didn't get it done until today.



Wayyyyy too cute!!  Love her little curls too!



RMAMom said:


> Thank you, I have copied this and will save it for when I am ready to try this!
> 
> *Ruffle Question* I am hoping that someone can help me with the formula for ruffles. I am working on a strip work jumper but I have more panels and different sizes so I am not sure how long to cut the ruffle. At first I thought I would double it, so if I have a skirt that is 40" wide I need a ruffle strip that is 80" but now I don't think thats right. So can anyone enlighten me on the length of strips I need to put a ruffle on the bottom of the skirt?
> Thanks.



I do 2.1/2 x the length of the skirt but I like my ruffles very full!!


----------



## jessica52877

Granna4679 said:


> I do 2.1/2 x the length of the skirt but I like my ruffles very full!!



I used to do 2 1/2x too. Not sure when I switched. I think when I was making twirl skirts and the ruffle was SO long on a size 8!


----------



## froggy33

jessica52877 said:


> I used to do 2 1/2x too. Not sure when I switched. I think when I was making twirl skirts and the ruffle was SO long on a size 8!


I've actually started doing more 1.5X, but that's because the bottom circumference usually is 60-80" and that way I can save on fabric.  I think 80" for a 40" sounds good!


----------



## Adi12982

ireland_nicole said:


> Where did I get the embroidery designs?
> I'm pretty sure they're from digital by design.  Note for anyone trying to replicate- Minnie is bigger than the others... which was a bummer for me because I'd intended to put Mickey and Minnie together...and Minnie was like Amazon mouse- so I had to rearrange.  I'm happy with how it turned out, but if you're doing Mickey and Minnie it won't work.  Otherwise they stitched out well though.
> .



Where does she sell or does she have her own site?


----------



## kdzbear

snubie said:


> I love that sheet.  I had those bed sheets when I was a kid.  I bought a flat sheet from that set on ebay a few years ago.  If only my mother had kept my sheets from all those years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful dress and I love the picture location.  It is pictures like this that make me want a dress form.  Taking pictures on hangers off the bathroom door just aren't doing it for me.
> 
> Ignore the bathroom door in this pictures please....
> I did not make the runway deadline but here is my dress anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back



WOW! I love the figment dress. It is so unique and I love the colors!


ncmomof2 said:


> Here is dress 9 of 18.  This took way too long.  I am going to look in my fabric for a quick dress.  Big Sister's is coming along.  I would have entered this but didn't get it done until today.



Both the model and the dress are gorgeous!

VBAndrea - Thank you for the kind words about Tyler. He does not feel pain so by the time he was screaming that his ear hurt, I knew something was wrong. I am hoping for good news from the doctor tomorrow and I will let everyone know. Hopefully once I get two of the three back in school I will have more time for sewing.


----------



## harleykarolynmom

my noah's ark shirt and shorts 















the back halter fastened with star button






the whole back with 2 star buttons 






the front up close

I used the short pattern that came with my pillowcase shirt pattern and the shirts I just took measurements and worked it out in my head


----------



## lynnanddbyz

squirrel said:


> You mean freezer babies!  My mom and dad talked about them years ago.  I was quite little when they were wishing that you could have freezer babies.  Just take them out of the freezer when you want to play with them for awhile and then put them back in when you're done.



That sounds like the perfect children.  Can I order some of those?


----------



## VBAndrea

snubie said:


> Ignore the bathroom door in this pictures please....
> I did not make the runway deadline but here is my dress anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back


Beautiful!  I love the fabrics and I really like how you tied the side panel in with the top and lower ruffles.  Usually I make everything different, but I'm going to try what you did sometime b/c it's fabulous.  I'm sad you didn't get it done in time -- definitely would have been a top contender.



Piper said:


> Is this fridge or brig or  ????
> 
> Won't the kids object to being in the fridge?  It might get a little chilly and airless in there!   And is the brig what you call your basement?  I'm confused


Frig, brig -- either works.  Cheryl started all of this -- I have nothing to do with it.



lynnanddbyz said:


> There are definitely advantages to a child that you can put in the refrigerator when you go out.
> 
> Do you think if I do this to my two boys Social Services will mind?????
> I mean there is lots of food in there and they eat constantly.  Just saying!!!


I won't tell on you if you don't tell on me.  Though I think my dd would prefer the freezer as that's where the ice cream is.



cogero said:


> Okay here is my week 1. It is for me based on one of my favorite tops but I am not in love with how this turned outmight be because I couldn't find my shirt when I was making it,.


Your shirt looks great and now you have something for your trip as well.   Is this why you were asking all of us dot colors?



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is dress 9 of 18.  This took way too long.  I am going to look in my fabric for a quick dress.  Big Sister's is coming along.  I would have entered this but didn't get it done until today.


Gorgeous as always -- I love the fabric combination you used for the ruffles on the back.  


Fruto76 said:


> Andrea, I really loved this set. The details are amazing and I guessed it to be yours because of the AK twirl sets (that are simply TDF, BTW). I loved seeing the pics of the girls twirling in them!  I was only able to match 3 projects to the makers correctly. You, D and Cheryl.
> 
> Sorry you had no luck finding fabric. Hopefully you'll get just what you are looking for at JoAnn's.


I figured a lot of people would guess mine since I embellish most all my patchworks.  How on earth did you guess Cheryl's -- I didn't see Ginger in the picture at all.

I could not find the right fabric for choice one, which was actually choice 2, so choice 3 it is -- I was at least thrilled to find something as I'm now working all day tomorrow too.  I never spent such little time in Joann's -- had to rush so dh wouldn't be upset that I got home from work too late.  I really wanted to get more things b/c I had the 20% coupon and they had some OK sales.



froggy33 said:


> Do you all think a custom based on a restaurant in a disney resort would work for week#3?  I have one on my to do list anyway, so thought I would maybe make it now.
> 
> 
> Jessica


I think it would be fine.  I think most people that vote do so based on whether or not they like the outfit rather than following rules so much.  And a restaurant is a part of a resort -- though I do wonder if we will have restaurant week as well.



squirrel said:


> I'm almost finished the Winnie the Pooh and friends Vida.  I need some help figuring out the buttonholes.
> 
> I bought some cute bee shaped buttons that are 31mm.  They are longer width wise than height.  They also aren't flat.  When I measure them using " I get just a smidge over 1" wide by 3/4" high.  The buttonholes will go up and down so what should I do for the size of the buttonhole?
> 
> I'm thinking I use the height insead of the width, is that correct?  I don't want the buttonhole to be too large, but that's better than too small.
> 
> I can't find any buttons for the Nemo Vida that I made.  What size buttonhole would be best if I just knot the strap?


For the bee buttons I recommend no buttonholes.  I did an elephant and zebra once and I just put snaps on the Vida straps and sewed the buttons on as decor.  It worked very well.

What I do for the knots is take some scrap fabric and make a buttonhole and then size up or down depending on how well it works for the given strap.



RMAMom said:


> *Ruffle Question* I am hoping that someone can help me with the formula for ruffles. I am working on a strip work jumper but I have more panels and different sizes so I am not sure how long to cut the ruffle. At first I thought I would double it, so if I have a skirt that is 40" wide I need a ruffle strip that is 80" but now I don't think thats right. So can anyone enlighten me on the length of strips I need to put a ruffle on the bottom of the skirt?
> Thanks.


I often do double, but sometimes I do 1.5 times.  On the Steamboat Willie dress I made everything increases by 1.5 x including the bottom ruffle, so that may help you decide if you want to do 1.5 or 2x if look at the pic.



harleykarolynmom said:


> my noah's ark shirt and shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back halter fastened with star button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the whole back with 2 star buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the front up close
> 
> I used the short pattern that came with my pillowcase shirt pattern and the shirts I just took measurements and worked it out in my head


Everything is adorable, including your model


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Okay am I going crazy (okay I am crazy) where can I see this weeks runway projects?  I am sorry if they are not posted yet I am not trying to rush anyone.  But I was scared that I missed the link and I am dying to see what everyone made.  Thank you all of you for making this possible.  This is sooooo much fun.


----------



## cajunfan

snubie said:


> and the back



I LOVE this dress...can you make it in a XXXL for me??? I am a HUGE Figment fan! You should have saved this for this week's contest...it's a ride!

Lynn


----------



## miprender

princesskayla said:


> I am sooo sorry - I have been having coworker issues at work lately that are really stressful. I had a really bad night last with her and I even had to take meds to calm down a bit. Crazy, I have never had another person treat me the way she has treated me. Sometimes starting a new job just sucks. I swear I never would have moved here if I knew about this crazy lady.  Anyhoo... I have calmed down and refocused, so back to something that brings me joy.



 That is too bad about your coworker. 



DMGeurts said:


> This is so horrible - there is nothing worse than having to work in an unfriendly environment.  I hope things will get better.
> 
> We have 2 ladies at work, they aren't mean to me because I've been there so long, but everytime we get a new person to train - they bully them to death.  These ladies are just horrible people.  They bully these people in front of their faces (with out saying their names, but these poor people know they are referring to them), behind their back... and then they sabotage the new person's employment, by making up complaints and taking them to the supervisors repeatedly, so inevitably, they don't hire them past their 90 days trial.  There's not many people that I dispise in this world - but these are two of them - and we are talking grown ladies here - in their 50s.  I've reported them several times, and as far as I know, nothing is ever done about it.  I just keep going to higher and higher levels, and befriend the poor people being bullied.  These ladies were so horrible that they even had the nerve to bully a new supervisor... of course - I reported that incident too.  Sorry for the vent - I sure hope this isn't what is happening to you.
> D~



I used to work with some co-workers like that too They used to be so mean to this one lady who was nothing but nice to everyone. Luckily over the years they retired and our company downsized so the only two ladies in the office are me and my bff from HS.



Blyssfull said:


> Just got an email that Kid's Jeans are on sale at Old Navy this week for $10 and adults are $15. Don't forget to check their facebook for a coupon too.



Thanks



VBAndrea said:


> I am so on the fence about selling on etsy.  I'd only want to do premade things and not take orders which I know would really impede sales, but I like making different things and fear my machine would break and I wouldn't get an order out on time.  Also not keen on getting a license and filing taxing and all that crap -- which I think is unnecessary for a simple shop that really to me is not a business.  But I'm a good law abiding citizen and would rather do it right than not.



I keep thinking I want to sell the items I just made on ebay but still afraid to take the plunge. But atleast I know the term EUC which is what I would be selling



tricia said:


> One of the girls at work was talking about how much her DD loves this T-Shirt and would still try to stuff herself into it if she could, so I offered to make it into something she could still wear.  Used the Farbenmix Olivia Pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7884 by tricialee22, on Flickr



That came out great. 



VBAndrea said:


> !
> 
> So here is what I made.  I hated the no applique rule b/c I just did some Steamboat Willie t's and thought that would have been perfect to use on the bodice and then just do a patchwork skirt, so instead I painted!  That's what I did on a couple of outfits for my dd when I first learned to sew and couldn't applique well and didn't have a machine.
> 
> Front of Dress:



I just love this dress and the hand painted Steamboat Mickeys are just too cute.



DMGeurts said:


> Here's my outfit from week #1:
> 
> It's an Oliver + S dress that I completely redrafted to dolly size.  It was a fun dress to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, here's my BG outfits - since it's been posted in their TR that they've received them...
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Love the Runway project dress. I knew it was yours from the stand but cute non the less.

Also loved the Ariel & Flounder dresses too. I loved seeing the little girls swimming.



kdzbear said:


> Everyone's designs and creations are fabulous. I often read, but don't always have time to post. Last week my son had a massive ear infection that required surgery and only one ear received a new tube. Right now we are praying that the other ear's infection is not in the bone. He goes back tomorrow. He also sees a new special needs doctor tomorrow for more tests for Sensory Processing Disorder and Autism Spectrum. Then we are just down to being fitting for a new daytime leg brace and two nighttime leg braces this week.
> 
> Looking at all of your wonderful designs makes me smile and takes me away from reality for a tiny little while. Thank you!



Praying that everything will be alright with your son's ear. Poor little thing must be in alot of pain.



aboveH20 said:


> Actually I post from an old typewritier that still has the ¢ symbol.
> 
> I was going to save this for our sewing cruise.  I thought I could do a number of seminars on computery things, what with being the expert that I am.  But since you've asked . . .
> 
> Class, this is *Lesson One*.
> 
> To make ¢ you must press your Alt key while at the same time typing in 0162 (in order, not all at once).
> 
> Class, this is *Lesson Two*.
> 
> If in the course of writing term papers, memos to your boss, or your Christmas letter you need °o° you must press Alt (with num lock on) then 0176, release Alt, type lower case o, then Alt and 0176.
> 
> .



Let me try ¢                       OMG it worked.... 

°o°                    WOW it worked again.... You are a genious no matter what any says about you 



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *love allthat has been posted,i stalk here daily! love the new runway theme...i have only stayed at Allstarmusic & POP but have dreams of a few others when it is just Pawpaw & I,but on the other hand i can't imagine going w/o tyhe g'babies,love the values becaus ethey are so 'in your face' disney with their larger than lifeness...so i have some mental processing to do about the my project...
> here is my 1week #1 Vintage Disney project
> disney sheet " At the Fair" love thi sand it is extra special since the 3 princesses used this sheet as a cover in the car on the trip to wdw in may/june! need to make each of the other vintage sheets into dresses so i can give them to them,even iif they just sleep in them... the dots are on the bodice,the border reminds me of a picnic cloth..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's #2 Kilimanjaro Safaris...my cousins son is expecting his 1st baby soon,they are doing a jungle theme so i made a whole set around this,but was too lazy to post all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]*


*

Love the vintage dress and the safari theme for your cousin's son.



froggy33 said:



			Here's my submission for week #1.  I didn't really have a need for it, but now I think my little one will wear it to Chef Mickey's.  She's loves it, so thats really all that matters.  It's fun now that she's at the age where she gets really excited when I make her things and she can help with ideas!

I also must admit  I really liked not using an applique.  It made the making MUCH faster!  Of course that isn't keeping me from applique overload on the remainder of my customs!





Thanks! Jessica
		
Click to expand...


I loved this dress too. The colors are just perfect.



snubie said:



			Ignore the bathroom door in this pictures please....
I did not make the runway deadline but here is my dress anyway:




Click to expand...


That dress is so cute. I want one.



cogero said:



			Okay here is my week 1. It is for me based on one of my favorite tops but I am not in love with how this turned outmight be because I couldn't find my shirt when I was making it,.





Click to expand...


It came out great. Are you going to wear it at Disney?



ncmomof2 said:



			Here is dress 9 of 18.  This took way too long.  I am going to look in my fabric for a quick dress.  Big Sister's is coming along.  I would have entered this but didn't get it done until today.





Click to expand...


That is so cute. That is one of the cutiest Toy Story dresses I have seen.



froggy33 said:



			Do you all think a custom based on a restaurant in a disney resort would work for week#3?  I have one on my to do list anyway, so thought I would maybe make it now.

Thanks!

Jessica
		
Click to expand...


I say it's fine. A restaurant is part of the resort too. Can't wait to see what you make.



ireland_nicole said:



			Hi Y'all- Thank you so much for all of your comments on my kyoko and quilt.  I know there were a couple of questions, so I'll do my best to answer them.

How did I do it?
Well, Nini gets the credit/blame for the idea.  Or maybe it was Anita- but I think it was Nini.  I cut pieces of Kona cotton to size and backed them with freezer paper, covered what would become the seam allowance with painters tape, and had the characters sign with fabric markers.  I carried a small clipboard for them.  Then I waited a year (have to let the marker "cure" ya know- at least that's what I told my kids because I was too intimidated to make the quilts)  When I was ready I heat set them, decided how many blocks, and then cut the rest and played with them on the floor until I liked how they looked.  The piecing of the top and actual quilting and binding only took 2 days for the pair of them.  

Where did I get the embroidery designs?
I'm pretty sure they're from digital by design.  Note for anyone trying to replicate- Minnie is bigger than the others... which was a bummer for me because I'd intended to put Mickey and Minnie together...and Minnie was like Amazon mouse- so I had to rearrange.  I'm happy with how it turned out, but if you're doing Mickey and Minnie it won't work.  Otherwise they stitched out well though.
...
		
Click to expand...


Thanks for the info your quilt came out so pretty.



Adi12982 said:



			Where does she sell or does she have her own site?
		
Click to expand...


http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/DigitalByDesign/254830756187*


----------



## miprender

harleykarolynmom said:


> my noah's ark shirt and shorts



Everything is adorable. Is this your DD that Belle sent a card to


----------



## turtlegirl25

I absolutely LOVE looking through all of your posts.  You gals are amazing!  I thought I should pass along a website I use in my invitation business.  I have always been very happy with the satin ribbon.  I noticed they sell *ric-rac for CHEAP*!!!  Each 25 yard spool is *$1.49 for 5 mm* and *$2.49 for 10 mm*.  About 10 years ago I ordered almost every color of curling ribbon from them and still have used up half of it.   

http://www.codwholesale.com/Ric-Rac_c_54.html

Keep having FUN sewing so I can have fun looking.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

froggy33 said:


> Here's my submission for week #1.  I didn't really have a need for it, but now I think my little one will wear it to Chef Mickey's.  She's loves it, so thats really all that matters.  It's fun now that she's at the age where she gets really excited when I make her things and she can help with ideas!
> 
> I also must admit  I really liked not using an applique.  It made the making MUCH faster!  Of course that isn't keeping me from applique overload on the remainder of my customs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Jessica


*I love this ,shhhhh...don't tell but it's the one i voted for! love the bright colors and the flower is just to cute! *


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

VBAndrea said:


> Loved your Vintage dress -- you certainly had the perfect fabric!!!  And your taggy is adorable!  Can't wait to see what you whip up with the Halloween goodies -- you are very creative to be using dishtowels in clothing!  I never think outside the box quite enough.
> 
> 
> I absolutely LOVE this.  I think you did an amazing job with the styling and colors and flower accent and little bloomers -- the outfit is just perfect


*Thankk you i love the vintage fabric to! and the towels fro holidays just seem perfect to add on things instead of my sloppy applique! and way faster!!! lol...i found a cute white towel with crosses candy canes on it...i think it will be a cute bodiece for a knot dress,if i ever get the blamed pattern out and cut it up...i hate that part...wish i had a huge copier and  laminator and could cut/copy all sizes and laminate them! then just pul pices out and lay them down and weight them and cut! *


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

snubie said:


> I love that sheet.  I had those bed sheets when I was a kid.  I bought a flat sheet from that set on ebay a few years ago.  If only my mother had kept my sheets from all those years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful dress and I love the picture location.  It is pictures like this that make me want a dress form.  Taking pictures on hangers off the bathroom door just aren't doing it for me.
> 
> Ignore the bathroom door in this pictures please....
> I did not make the runway deadline but here is my dress anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back


*I love that dress...love the fabric and the applique...we missed figment both trips so he is on our must do list in a few years*


----------



## ireland_nicole

Help!

So we decided to add Hoop De Doo to our itenerary- gave up Cali Grill to do it, but it's DD's trip, and I think she'll like the show more.  However, I want to do something super awesome for it- maybe in the style of one of the characters?  I'm totally open to ideas, and I'd love to see/hear what y'all think!  Also, if I do a dress similar in design to one of the characters for her, which one should I pick?  I don't know the story, and would hate to choose somehting that would be inappropriate or embarrasing.

TIA!!!


----------



## miaxu

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is dress 9 of 18.  This took way too long.  I am going to look in my fabric for a quick dress.  Big Sister's is coming along.  I would have entered this but didn't get it done until today.



 WOW, I really loved this cute girl ,Golden hair, cute dress, like a blooming small flowers.
Particularly like this style of clothing, in particular, want to return to childhood.


----------



## squirrel

VBAndrea said:


> For the bee buttons I recommend no buttonholes.  I did an elephant and zebra once and I just put snaps on the Vida straps and sewed the buttons on as decor.  It worked very well.
> 
> What I do for the knots is take some scrap fabric and make a buttonhole and then size up or down depending on how well it works for the given strap.



Excellent!  I tried two sizes for starters and the smaller one fit perfect for the knot on the Nemo Vida.  The larger one is exactly 3/4" and the bee button fits into it perfectly.  Really wanted to keep the buttons as I can move them on the Vida in a year or so when she grows.  I made the Vida long so she will get more than a year to wear it. 

I think I will keep this buttonhole scrap and I can add more sizes if needed.  It will save a lot of guessing.


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> So here is what I made.  I hated the no applique rule b/c I just did some Steamboat Willie t's and thought that would have been perfect to use on the bodice and then just do a patchwork skirt, so instead I painted!  That's what I did on a couple of outfits for my dd when I first learned to sew and couldn't applique well and didn't have a machine.
> 
> Front of Dress:



Andrea!  This is just an amazing piece of artwork!!! 



DMGeurts said:


> Here's my outfit from week #1:
> 
> It's an Oliver + S dress that I completely redrafted to dolly size.  It was a fun dress to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, here's my BG outfits - since it's been posted in their TR that they've received them...
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



 these!



kdzbear said:


> Everyone's designs and creations are fabulous. I often read, but don't always have time to post. Last week my son had a massive ear infection that required surgery and only one ear received a new tube. Right now we are praying that the other ear's infection is not in the bone. He goes back tomorrow. He also sees a new special needs doctor tomorrow for more tests for Sensory Processing Disorder and Autism Spectrum. Then we are just down to being fitting for a new daytime leg brace and two nighttime leg braces this week.
> 
> Looking at all of your wonderful designs makes me smile and takes me away from reality for a tiny little while. Thank you!



  I'm so sorry your little one is having troubles.  



aboveH20 said:


> I was going to save this for our sewing cruise.  I thought I could do a number of seminars on computery things, what with being the expert that I am.  But since you've asked . . .
> 
> Class, this is *Lesson One*.
> 
> To make ¢ you must press your Alt key while at the same time typing in 0162 (in order, not all at once).
> 
> Class, this is *Lesson Two*.
> 
> If in the course of writing term papers, memos to your boss, or your Christmas letter you need °o° you must press Alt (with num lock on) then 0176, release Alt, type lower case o, then Alt and 0176.



It must be a pc vs mac thing - to get ¢ I just hold down alt and the 4 - but thanks for the lesson!  I always wondered how to do that!!!
It's about 60º outside - feels awesome!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> here is my 1week #1 Vintage Disney project



shh! don't tell, but this was my vote!  I just love it! 



VBAndrea said:


> We went to the PO this am to mail packages and the kids like that -- we go to the automated machine and I had two packages to send so each child got to enter a package.  Then we went to Wally's for fabric and they were good there too, but they had ZILCH for fabric for either of my ideas, so I dragged them to Hancock's.  They were OK there, but ds whined a bit b/c he was bored.  DD brought her sketchpad and was designing clothes (but a sweater and a wedding dress did not help me come up with any new ideas).  Hancock's was pathetic as well.  So I came home with NOTHING but Slurpees (bribed them for Hancock's since I only told them we had Walmart to go to).  Next time I'll stick them in the frig, but I must go get ready for work now.  May just try to run to Joann's tonight otherwise I may not have a project for the week.  I'm out of ideas.



I hit a wall with fabric for my boys today and it was totally going to be my submission for week #3 as well!  Super bummed!!!    So here's a  because I know how you feel!



froggy33 said:


> Here's my submission for week #1.  I didn't really have a need for it, but now I think my little one will wear it to Chef Mickey's.  She's loves it, so thats really all that matters.  It's fun now that she's at the age where she gets really excited when I make her things and she can help with ideas!



Loved this too!  I just loved that color combo!!!



snubie said:


> I did not make the runway deadline but here is my dress anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back



  This totally would have been my vote - I haven't seen the rest of the submissions for this week, but unless there was another Figment, I know this would have had my vote!!!  LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE Figment! Fabulous stupendous fantastic!



cogero said:


> Okay here is my week 1. It is for me based on one of my favorite tops but I am not in love with how this turned outmight be because I couldn't find my shirt when I was making it,.



So cute!  I love that we both based our submissions on favorite items of clothing we own 



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is dress 9 of 18.  This took way too long.  I am going to look in my fabric for a quick dress.  Big Sister's is coming along.  I would have entered this but didn't get it done until today.



Finn just saw this and asked for one - I sorta went  and  but I think he was responding to the awesomeness of the outfit and not the fact that it is a dress! 



froggy33 said:


> Do you all think a custom based on a restaurant in a disney resort would work for week#3?  I have one on my to do list anyway, so thought I would maybe make it now.



I hope so!  Let's see what everyone else thinks 



squirrel said:


> You mean freezer babies!  My mom and dad talked about them years ago.  I was quite little when they were wishing that you could have freezer babies.  Just take them out of the freezer when you want to play with them for awhile and then put them back in when you're done.







squirrel said:


> I can't find any buttons for the Nemo Vida that I made.  What size buttonhole would be best if I just knot the strap?



I have never seen them before, but today at the Walmart that sells fabric by the yard they had Disney BUTTONS!  They had lots of the princesses and they had NEMO!!!!  $4.50 for 2 buttons I think, but maybe worth looking for!!!



turtlegirl25 said:


> I absolutely LOVE looking through all of your posts.  You gals are amazing!  I thought I should pass along a website I use in my invitation business.  I have always been very happy with the satin ribbon.  I noticed they sell *ric-rac for CHEAP*!!!  Each 25 yard spool is *$1.49 for 5 mm* and *$2.49 for 10 mm*.  About 10 years ago I ordered almost every color of curling ribbon from them and still have used up half of it.
> 
> http://www.codwholesale.com/Ric-Rac_c_54.html
> 
> Keep having FUN sewing so I can have fun looking.



Oooh!  Have to check this out!  Thanks!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

mphalens said:


> Andrea!  This is just an amazing piece of artwork!!!
> 
> 
> 
> these!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry your little one is having troubles.
> 
> 
> 
> It must be a pc vs mac thing - to get ¢ I just hold down alt and the 4 - but thanks for the lesson!  I always wondered how to do that!!!
> It's about 60º outside - feels awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> shh! don't tell, but this was my vote!  I just love it!
> 
> 
> 
> I hit a wall with fabric for my boys today and it was totally going to be my submission for week #3 as well!  Super bummed!!!    So here's a  because I know how you feel!
> 
> 
> 
> Loved this too!  I just loved that color combo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> This totally would have been my vote - I haven't seen the rest of the submissions for this week, but unless there was another Figment, I know this would have had my vote!!!  LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE Figment! Fabulous stupendous fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!  I love that we both based our submissions on favorite items of clothing we own
> 
> 
> 
> Finn just saw this and asked for one - I sorta went  and  but I think he was responding to the awesomeness of the outfit and not the fact that it is a dress!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so!  Let's see what everyone else thinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen them before, but today at the Walmart that sells fabric by the yard they had Disney BUTTONS!  They had lots of the princesses and they had NEMO!!!!  $4.50 for 2 buttons I think, but maybe worth looking for!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh!  Have to check this out!  Thanks!


*TY!! I like how it turned out too...very old fashioned in the style to go with the vintage fabric,i love th esleeves with the ferris wheel and hot air balloon too...i need to get a dgd to wear the thing! *


----------



## princesskayla

Disboutique Runway #2 is coming!!! I promise! I work nights at the hospital as an RN. Usually I free range on the computer when we asre not busy. Well, we were busy at the beginning of the shift so I did not get to the computer. I started with the thread and the internet went bye-bye! I heard that in Alaska (we are in the "Bush") the internet is not that dependable. Well, i found out why.  Anyway, the thread is coming tonight (internet crashing withstanding). I got all the "prework" done - I just gotta post them. Stay tuned and I will let everyone know when I get it finished. (I won't add the poll until all the outfits are posted.)


----------



## mphalens

Here's my Week #1 (although I think y'all know this was mine  )









And here are my BigGive outfits (although please go check out the pics she posted - SO much cuter on the adorable girls!!! ):





I hit the jackpot at Michael's today - they have a lot of their packs of decorative buttons on clearance for 79¢  I bought a great variety and took my pictures tonight for my eye spy bags.  Can y'all tell me what you think?  I can't decide if I should also make a written list of the items for the flipside of the card.
Girl's:





Boy's:





Can you tell what everything is?


----------



## mphalens

squirrel said:


> I can't find any buttons for the Nemo Vida that I made.  What size buttonhole would be best if I just knot the strap?



Here's a link to a online store that has the Nemo buttons:

http://www.stuff4sewing.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=disney+buttons


----------



## Fruto76

I loved your dress for runway! It's so classy and looks terrific on you...especially with those shoes! I didn't know it was you until the big reveal. I'm a bad guesser  I also loved the suess outfits, so stink in' cute on them! 



mphalens said:


> Here's my Week #1 (although I think y'all know this was mine  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are my BigGive outfits (although please go check out the pics she posted - SO much cuter on the adorable girls!!! ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hit the jackpot at Michael's today - they have a lot of their packs of decorative buttons on clearance for 79¢  I bought a great variety and took my pictures tonight for my eye spy bags.  Can y'all tell me what you think?  I can't decide if I should also make a written list of the items for the flipside of the card.
> Girl's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell what everything is?


----------



## mphalens

Fruto76 said:


> I loved your dress for runway! It's so classy and looks terrific on you...especially with those shoes! I didn't know it was you until the big reveal. I'm a bad guesser  I also loved the suess outfits, so stink in' cute on them!



Aw!  Thanks!!!  I love those shoes   I also love that they're super comfy and didn't break the bank


----------



## Meshell2002

turtlegirl25 said:


> I absolutely LOVE looking through all of your posts.  You gals are amazing!  I thought I should pass along a website I use in my invitation business.  I have always been very happy with the satin ribbon.  I noticed they sell *ric-rac for CHEAP*!!!  Each 25 yard spool is *$1.49 for 5 mm* and *$2.49 for 10 mm*.  About 10 years ago I ordered almost every color of curling ribbon from them and still have used up half of it.
> 
> http://www.codwholesale.com/Ric-Rac_c_54.html
> 
> Keep having FUN sewing so I can have fun looking.



oh no, and I was doing so good staying on the wagon of not buying anything I didn't have immediate plans for 



mphalens said:


> Here's my Week #1 (although I think y'all know this was mine  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are my BigGive outfits (although please go check out the pics she posted - SO much cuter on the adorable girls!!! ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hit the jackpot at Michael's today - they have a lot of their packs of decorative buttons on clearance for 79¢  I bought a great variety and took my pictures tonight for my eye spy bags.  Can y'all tell me what you think?  I can't decide if I should also make a written list of the items for the flipside of the card.
> Girl's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell what everything is?



Marianne- I knew that was you! Loved the twisted back on the dress 
I like the I spy pics you did....not sure if your really need a written list.

I'm a new auntie! My sis had her baby last night. Big boy 8 pounds 2 oz, 21 inches.

I've been sewing a little (not runway but I don't have the stuff ready for that yet) and hope to post eventually. Right now I'm getting ready for the semi-annual cosignment sale, and going to the pool with my other niece & nephew before they start school next week. Hoping to get some applique done...and I found a McCalls pattern that might fit the Flynn Rider vest....course when it was on sale I was out of town 

Everything is beautiful and TMTQ....but don't worry I'm lurking and oohing and awwwing over everything.


----------



## Fruto76

Oops... I forgot to say... I can tell what everything is for the eye spy bags. I don't think you need a written list. Great finds!


----------



## squirrel

mphalens said:


> Here's a link to a online store that has the Nemo buttons:
> 
> http://www.stuff4sewing.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=disney+buttons



Those are cute!  I can't spend over $16 to get three buttons.

I have searched two Fabricland's and our Wal-Mart (no cutting table-very small sewing section) and found nothing ocean/sea life.  Not one shell, starfish, fish, turtle-nothing.  I even checked at the $1 store to see if they had any hair elastics with buttons.


----------



## mphalens

squirrel said:


> Those are cute!  I can't spend over $16 to get three buttons.
> 
> I have searched two Fabricland's and our Wal-Mart (no cutting table-very small sewing section) and found nothing ocean/sea life.  Not one shell, starfish, fish, turtle-nothing.  I even checked at the $1 store to see if they had any hair elastics with buttons.



Dagnabit!   I was so excited that I'd seen Nemo buttons on a day someone was looking for some! 

I wonder how much it would cost me to ship them to you . . . $4.50 plus shipping if I could fit them in a regular envelope wouldn't be that bad, would it? could it?

Of course - I don't even know if that's a "look" you were going for . . .


----------



## princesskayla

VBAndrea said:


> And what moron would set their oven for 35º?  Must be some lady with dementia that spends all her time in her basement sewing pillow case dresses for a soda bottle that she thinks is a child.



I think I woke up my patients with my laughter and I am kind of glad I didn't have to pee that moment.... That is hilarious.



snubie said:


> Ignore the bathroom door in this pictures please....
> I did not make the runway deadline but here is my dress anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back



I just love this - alot of Figment this Runway. (It has shiny ric rac too!) If it makes you feel any better, I did not get the outfit I wanted to get done either. It is in piles on my sewing table. And I knew the challenge a week ahead! 

I would have added this dress but I was in such a hurry to post the thread that I didn't read this thread before completing the polls. After I add the polls - I can't add anything to the poll. Darn. 



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is dress 9 of 18.  This took way too long.  I am going to look in my fabric for a quick dress.  Big Sister's is coming along.  I would have entered this but didn't get it done until today.



LOVE it. That may be a CASE for me. I am in total love that you used the silver shiny embellishment. I would never be so brave, and it took the dress over the top. I am gonna learn from you.... Shiny stuff for everything!



froggy33 said:


> Do you all think a custom based on a restaurant in a disney resort would work for week#3?  I have one on my to do list anyway, so thought I would maybe make it now.




 It will work for another challenge too, maybe in the very near future. 



VBAndrea said:


> I think it would be fine.  I think most people that vote do so based on whether or not they like the outfit rather than following rules so much.  And a restaurant is a part of a resort -- though I do wonder if we will have restaurant week as well.



See above.


----------



## princesskayla

Disboutique Runway -

The week 2 projects have been posted! Go forth and vote. (You have until Saturday night to make up your minds.)

Thead one - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42281054&posted=1#post42281054

Thread two - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42281104&posted=1#post42281104 - number 2

Each Dismember will be allowed two votes.  One for each thread. I tried to seperate the attractions - ie: only one Test Track in each thread. 

Loved all the great outfits! Good luck making your mind up this week.


----------



## cajunfan

mphalens said:


> Here's a link to a online store that has the Nemo buttons:
> 
> http://www.stuff4sewing.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=disney+buttons



These are starting to show up in Walmarts...both with cutting tables and no cutting tables. About the same price. If you want some, let me know...I would be happy to pick them up and ship them.

Lynn


----------



## miprender

mphalens said:


> Here's my Week #1 (although I think y'all know this was mine  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are my BigGive outfits (although please go check out the pics she posted - SO much cuter on the adorable girls!!! ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hit the jackpot at Michael's today - they have a lot of their packs of decorative buttons on clearance for 79¢  I bought a great variety and took my pictures tonight for my eye spy bags.  Can y'all tell me what you think?  I can't decide if I should also make a written list of the items for the flipside of the card.
> Girl's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell what everything is?



 I knew the dress was you too and you did a great job on it. Also love the all the Suess outfits. Which reminds me when are you heading to RYCO's ?



Meshell2002 said:


> I'm a new auntie! My sis had her baby last night. Big boy 8 pounds 2 oz, 21 inches.
> 
> I've been sewing a little (not runway but I don't have the stuff ready for that yet) and hope to post eventually. Right now I'm getting ready for the semi-annual cosignment sale, and going to the pool with my other niece & nephew before they start school next week. Hoping to get some applique done...and I found a McCalls pattern that might fit the Flynn Rider vest....course when it was on sale I was out of town



Congrats at beinga new Auntie



princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway -
> 
> The week 2 projects have been posted! Go forth and vote. (You have until Saturday night to make up your minds.)
> 
> Thead one - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42281054&posted=1#post42281054
> 
> Thread two - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42281104&posted=1#post42281104 - number 2
> 
> Each Dismember will be allowed two votes.  One for each thread. I tried to seperate the attractions - ie: only one Test Track in each thread.
> 
> Loved all the great outfits! Good luck making your mind up this week.



Thanks for all your hard work into doing this. I had alot of fun making my project with my DD


----------



## cogero

WOW some super awesome entries this week. HOw am I going to choose. Love that even if there are the same ride the different takes.

Joni I just want to thank you for the challenges because they are stretching my skills and making me try new things.

Need to see if I can get a project done for this week since I am leaving on Friday for the weekend and still have 2 skirts to finish and my baby girl is getting braces today so she is going to need some extra love.


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> Andrea!  This is just an amazing piece of artwork!!!
> 
> It must be a pc vs mac thing - to get ¢ I just hold down alt and the 4 - but thanks for the lesson!  I always wondered how to do that!!!
> It's about 60º outside - feels awesome!
> 
> I hit a wall with fabric for my boys today and it was totally going to be my submission for week #3 as well!  Super bummed!!!    So here's a  because I know how you feel!
> 
> Finn just saw this and asked for one - I sorta went  and  but I think he was responding to the awesomeness of the outfit and not the fact that it is a dress!
> 
> I have never seen them before, but today at the Walmart that sells fabric by the yard they had Disney BUTTONS!  They had lots of the princesses and they had NEMO!!!!  $4.50 for 2 buttons I think, but maybe worth looking for!!!


Thanks for the compliments on the dress.  I had to paint two of the squares twice b/c I wasn't happy with them -- I think the painting took the longest time!

Is it a PC vs Mac thing or is it just Cheryl trying to pull my leg?  I will have to try it on my other computer and see if Cheryl really needs the looney bin or not.

I figured you would be in fabric heaven being back up in RI -- I hope you find something.  I'm actually looking forward to doing mine ~ even though it's plan C I think it will work out nicely.

Hmm, if Finn is into dresses you won't have to sew for your AG doll -- you can ruffle up Finn!  My ds won't even wear some things I make him. I had to semi-force him to wear the shirt I made him to Tusker house and bring along the AK train t-shirt I painted for him to change into after breakfast.  It was the only way I could get him to wear it.  Most of his Disney shirts he has worn only once.  The only one he repeatedly wears is the Cars one and he did wear the Nemo one to our aquarium here once.  I am hoping I can BG some of the others as some families do not mind accepting something that has been worn once (I would ask first of course).

Our Walmart started selling the buttons too!  And they have tons of ribbon now as well.





princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway #2 is coming!!! I promise! I work nights at the hospital as an RN. Usually I free range on the computer when we asre not busy. Well, we were busy at the beginning of the shift so I did not get to the computer. I started with the thread and the internet went bye-bye! I heard that in Alaska (we are in the "Bush") the internet is not that dependable. Well, i found out why.  Anyway, the thread is coming tonight (internet crashing withstanding). I got all the "prework" done - I just gotta post them. Stay tuned and I will let everyone know when I get it finished. (I won't add the poll until all the outfits are posted.)


I figured you might be an RN or PA or something b/c you once mentioned delivering a baby.  I used to be an RN.  I can just imagine how spotty internet and phone could be up there, especially in remote areas.



mphalens said:


> Here's my Week #1 (although I think y'all know this was mine  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are my BigGive outfits (although please go check out the pics she posted - SO much cuter on the adorable girls!!! ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hit the jackpot at Michael's today - they have a lot of their packs of decorative buttons on clearance for 79¢  I bought a great variety and took my pictures tonight for my eye spy bags.  Can y'all tell me what you think?  I can't decide if I should also make a written list of the items for the flipside of the card.
> Girl's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell what everything is?


Your dress is a classic and as you already know I am in  with it.  I don't think it fits you quite right though.  I think you should send it to me.  I'll take the shoes as well.

I adore how your Suess outfits turned out.  They make so many fabulous Suess fabrics, but based on your outfits I think I am going to make my dd something like you did with just the stripes and applique -- she wants an outfit for his birthday b/c they in the past have always made a deal out of it at school.  Last year she asked me the night b/f and I had nothing I could whip up.

Wowser on the button finds for the eye spy bags.  I can tell what everything is.  I still usually type up a list as I am big into kids reading, but that's just me.



Meshell2002 said:


> oh
> I'm a new auntie! My sis had her baby last night. Big boy 8 pounds 2 oz, 21 inches.
> 
> I've been sewing a little (not runway but I don't have the stuff ready for that yet) and hope to post eventually. Right now I'm getting ready for the semi-annual cosignment sale, and going to the pool with my other niece & nephew before they start school next week. Hoping to get some applique done...and I found a McCalls pattern that might fit the Flynn Rider vest....course when it was on sale I was out of town
> 
> Everything is beautiful and TMTQ....but don't worry I'm lurking and oohing and awwwing over everything.


Congrats on being an Auntie!  I see some burp cloth sewing in your new future!



princesskayla said:


> I think I woke up my patients with my laughter and I am kind of glad I didn't have to pee that moment.... That is hilarious.
> 
> It will work for another challenge too, maybe in the very near future.
> 
> See above.


HeHe!  I think in the Disboutique yearbook Cheryl will get voted as most entertaining.  She will also get voted as being the most creative with her smilies.  And Ginger will win for best posture.

I had a feeling there might be either a restaurant week or character dining experience ahead.  And I have a perfect outfit, but it's a premade one and I'm not sure if I want to do that.  I feel I should make something new.


----------



## babynala

billwendy said:


> We are home from the beach, and I finally have pictures of the kids in a few of the things I made!
> And who doesnt love some good pizza at the shore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we are home, and Im lonely!!!!!!Post vacation depression has set in!!!


What a great vacation.  I love seeing all the outfits being modeled.  The Rainbow set came out fantastic and I love the Agent P pose.  




lovesdumbo said:


> I made my 3 kids backpacks for the trip.  Is this typical of a disboutiquer or what?  My original idea was to make 3 "simple" draw string backpacks but I was worried that the string bags wouldn't be comfortable so I ended up making these 3 bags.  I started with Simplicity 9779 but made larger shoulder straps, didn't use gromets-made a casing instead and didn't use bias binding to finish the seams-just did a complete lining.
> 
> I made my DD(8) a dalmation themed bag.  I did the quilting on the dalmation fabric, made the shoulder straps on all the bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD(12)'s Pooh bag-I had purchased the Pooh applique but did satin stitch it onto the bag.  You can't quite tell in the photos but her bag is quilted too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS(10)'s Walt & Mickey bag.  I don't have an embroidery machine so I "hand" appliqued the Partners applique for this bag-cutting it out was harder than doing the satin stitch.  This bag is made with at heavy duck cloth so no quilting on his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sewed the strap adjusters on two of the bags the wrong side up so the straps don't stay tight.  Now I need to decide if I am up for fixing that before we leave or if they will just have the straps threaded in the opposite way.


You have probably already left but have fun on your trip.  The backpacks are amazing.  Did you create the fabric for the Pooh backpack by piecing it all together yourself?  Hope you tooth doesn't give you any trouble on your trip - good idea to get some meds just in case.  



VBAndrea said:


> My BG recipient and sister received their outfits so I can post the pics now (for those who didn't see them yet).  These are for a 4 yr old and 18 mos old -- outfits for AK.  Mom has pics of the girls in them on her pre-trip report and they fit perfect (I think that's a first for me!). I took some up close photos of some of the details I put into the patchwork squares, but I think the overall effect unfortunately gets lost in the fabric.  The diaper and pantie cover have Minnie embroidered onto the backs, so I took pics of the backside.


 These skirt sets are fabulous.  I love all the details you added and the bloomers are the cutest.  Funny, I just pulled this same fabric out of my stash last week to work on my DD's AK outfit.  



mkwj said:


> Just wanted to say everyone has done some beautiful work.  WTMTQ, plus I am exhausted.  I started on pa's firetruck applique around 11 this morning.  Just finished it about 30 min. ago.  Now I didn't spend the entire 12 hours, but a good chunk of it.  For some reason my machine did not like the t-shirt I was using.  After I was done I checked it on another piece of material and it sewed fine.  I will just say there were quite a few tears of frustration today.


 I would be crying too!  What kind of t-shirt were you using?



princesskayla said:


> I am sooo sorry - I have been having coworker issues at work lately that are really stressful. I had a really bad night last with her and I even had to take meds to calm down a bit. Crazy, I have never had another person treat me the way she has treated me. Sometimes starting a new job just sucks. I swear I never would have moved here if I knew about this crazy lady. Anyhoo... I have calmed down and refocused, so back to something that brings me joy.


How frustrating.  Thanks for doing all the work to setup the Project Runway.  I have not submitted anything but I love looking at everyones work.  Maybe I can get something figured out soon.



tricia said:


> One of the girls at work was talking about how much her DD loves this T-Shirt and would still try to stuff herself into it if she could, so I offered to make it into something she could still wear.  Used the Farbenmix Olivia Pattern.


How sweet of you to make this for her, I'm sure it will get many more years of wear.  



VBAndrea said:


> So here is what I made.  I hated the no applique rule b/c I just did some Steamboat Willie t's and thought that would have been perfect to use on the bodice and then just do a patchwork skirt, so instead I painted!  That's what I did on a couple of outfits for my dd when I first learned to sew and couldn't applique well and didn't have a machine.
> 
> Front of Dress:


This dress/set was gorgeous.  You did a wonderful job painting all of the details on the skirt.  



chellewashere said:


> Thanks to everyone for the kind words!! She has been trying on the outfits w/ no clue that we are going to Disney she thinks we are going to the shore  A very far away shore!!
> The big bow I didnt make I bought it about 3 years ago but today I am going to attempt to make a Belle inspired bow for her outfit. I downloaded about 3 ebooks on how to make them, but needless to say my come nowhere close to the ones in the books


I can not make bows either.  I did have some success making korker ribbons and adding them to pony tail holders for my DD.  They were REALLY easy and perfect for my DD who was getting a little too old for bows.  



DMGeurts said:


> Here's my outfit from week #1:
> 
> It's an Oliver + S dress that I completely redrafted to dolly size.  It was a fun dress to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, here's my BG outfits - since it's been posted in their TR that they've received them...
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


your project runway dress is really cute and I am amazed that you are able to modify the pattern and sew all of those tiny details.  I'm thinking you must be like Alice and are able to shrink down to doll size to create these wonderful items.  

The BG items are darling.  Love seeing Ariel's fin on the backside of the top and Flounder looks really cute.  The ruffled bloomers are perfect.  



kdzbear said:


> Everyone's designs and creations are fabulous. I often read, but don't always have time to post. Last week my son had a massive ear infection that required surgery and only one ear received a new tube. Right now we are praying that the other ear's infection is not in the bone. He goes back tomorrow. He also sees a new special needs doctor tomorrow for more tests for Sensory Processing Disorder and Autism Spectrum. Then we are just down to being fitting for a new daytime leg brace and two nighttime leg braces this week.
> 
> Looking at all of your wonderful designs makes me smile and takes me away from reality for a tiny little while. Thank you!


That is a lot of stuff for a mommy to deal with.  I hope your DS is feeling better.  



aboveH20 said:


> Actually I post from an old typewritier that still has the ¢ symbol.


I am very impressed with your mastery of the keyboard and smiley guys.  Thanks for the lesson.  



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *[SIZE=  here is my 1week #1 Vintage Disney project
> disney sheet " At the Fair" love thi sand it is extra special since the 3 princesses used this sheet as a cover in the car on the trip to wdw in may/june! need to make each of the other vintage sheets into dresses so i can give them to them,even iif they just sleep in them... the dots are on the bodice,the border reminds me of a picnic cloth..[IMG]https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/267284_10150257066541586_555471585_7813400_4391155_n.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> here's #2 Kilimanjaro Safaris...my cousins son is expecting his 1st baby soon,they are doing a jungle theme so i made a whole set around this,but was too lazy to post all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well it's off to work for me,can't wiat for next week to get back to 40 hour weeks and reg. schedule! [/COLOR][/SIZE]*


the project runway dress it is so pretty.  The safari items are so cute, I really love the taggy blanket.  



froggy33 said:


> Here's my submission for week #1.  I didn't really have a need for it, but now I think my little one will wear it to Chef Mickey's.  She's loves it, so thats really all that matters.  It's fun now that she's at the age where she gets really excited when I make her things and she can help with ideas!
> 
> I also must admit  I really liked not using an applique.  It made the making MUCH faster!  Of course that isn't keeping me from applique overload on the remainder of my customs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Jessica


This is so cute and I bet your daughter will look adorable in it.  



snubie said:


> Ignore the bathroom door in this pictures please....
> I did not make the runway deadline but here is my dress anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back


What a bummer you didn't get it submitted in time but it looks amazing.  I love the fabrics you picked.  What an original idea.  



cogero said:


> Okay here is my week 1. It is for me based on one of my favorite tops but I am not in love with how this turned outmight be because I couldn't find my shirt when I was making it,.


Cute top, will you be wearing this on your trip?  Love seeing stuff for us "big kids".  



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is dress 9 of 18.  This took way too long.  I am going to look in my fabric for a quick dress.  Big Sister's is coming along.  I would have entered this but didn't get it done until today.


Cute, love the applique and all the ruffles.  



squirrel said:


> You mean freezer babies!  My mom and dad talked about them years ago.  I was quite little when they were wishing that you could have freezer babies.  Just take them out of the freezer when you want to play with them for awhile and then put them back in when you're done.




harleykarolynmom - sorry I lost your pictures somehow but the outfits you made were so cute.  I love how you did the back of the flag outfit, great idea.



mphalens said:


> Here's my Week #1 (although I think y'all know this was mine  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are my BigGive outfits (although please go check out the pics she posted - SO much cuter on the adorable girls!!! ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hit the jackpot at Michael's today - they have a lot of their packs of decorative buttons on clearance for 79¢  I bought a great variety and took my pictures tonight for my eye spy bags.  Can y'all tell me what you think?  I can't decide if I should also make a written list of the items for the flipside of the card.
> Can you tell what everything is?


Lovin' your project runway outfit.  The BG sets are really cute and the girls looked so happy in them.  Great score on the eye spy bag items, I love the word "Dream" and I don't think you need to have the items listed out since they are easy to see in the picture.  

Meshell2002 - Congrats on becoming an Aunt.


----------



## dianemom2

Everybody's week 2 entries are stunning!  I really enjoyed looking at everything and deciding how to vote was VERY hard!  I loved everything! 

I've had trouble keeping up with this thread for the last couple of days.  The kids came home from camp and I have been doing laundry non-stop.  I wash everything that went with them, including the laundry bags!  They have to bring their own sheets, towels, comforters, pillows, etc.  I must have done 12 loads of laundry in my huge front load machine.  I am glad to have my girls home though!  Tomorrow we are seeing my little niece and nephew.  We will deliver a bunch of the stuff that I made while the girls were at camp.


----------



## ellenbenny

Can anyone point me to the information for the week 3 project runway rules and submission date?  I am thinking about entering, but can't find the post that explains the rules and due date.  TIA!!

ETA:  Or did I miss it already?


----------



## babynala

mphalens said:


> Finn just saw this and asked for one - I sorta went  and  but I think he was responding to the awesomeness of the outfit and not the fact that it is a dress!


Maybe Finn didn't want a dress but a cute little blonde is a really cute dress.  I see a Bullseye t-shirt and bandana shorts in your future.


----------



## VBAndrea

OMG ladies!!!!  Week 2 Project Runway submissions are fabulous!  I think I'm having a harder time deciding this week -- thank goodness we get to vote for two this week.  Everyone really did a great job!


----------



## VBAndrea

ellenbenny said:


> Can anyone point me to the information for the week 3 project runway rules and submission date?  I am thinking about entering, but can't find the post that explains the rules and due date.  TIA!!
> 
> ETA:  Or did I miss it already?



I think it was posted on Tuesday (yesterday), so look just a page or two back and you should find it.  There were no rules this week other than your creation should be based on your favorite Disney Resort (any Disney...not just DW in FL).  It might have been posted MOnday night as well -- if you look at both those dates you should find it.  PrincessKayla (Joni) is the one who posts the challenges so look for her name.  I absolutely would love to see you enter -- everything you do is awesome.


----------



## DMGeurts

snubie said:


> Ignore the bathroom door in this pictures please....
> I did not make the runway deadline but here is my dress anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back



WOW!  Great job - I love this!  Everyone says that they love Figment - but I've never seen him anywhere... isn't there a ride in Epcot????  I must just keep missing it.  Great job on the dress - it's one of my favorites!



cogero said:


> Okay here is my week 1. It is for me based on one of my favorite tops but I am not in love with how this turned outmight be because I couldn't find my shirt when I was making it,.



I loved seeing projects for adults - great job!  



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is dress 9 of 18.  This took way too long.  I am going to look in my fabric for a quick dress.  Big Sister's is coming along.  I would have entered this but didn't get it done until today.



Oooh - I love this one!  Amazing!



ireland_nicole said:


> How did I do it?
> Well, Nini gets the credit/blame for the idea.  Or maybe it was Anita- but I think it was Nini.  I cut pieces of Kona cotton to size and backed them with freezer paper, covered what would become the seam allowance with painters tape, and had the characters sign with fabric markers.  I carried a small clipboard for them.  Then I waited a year (have to let the marker "cure" ya know- at least that's what I told my kids because I was too intimidated to make the quilts)  When I was ready I heat set them, decided how many blocks, and then cut the rest and played with them on the floor until I liked how they looked.  The piecing of the top and actual quilting and binding only took 2 days for the pair of them.



THank you so much for typing this up - it's a great idea and I might just have to use it.  I think that letting the Sharpie "cure" is a perfect plan - I"ve heard that a year is the bare minimum though.  



harleykarolynmom said:


> my noah's ark shirt and shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back halter fastened with star button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the whole back with 2 star buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the front up close
> 
> I used the short pattern that came with my pillowcase shirt pattern and the shirts I just took measurements and worked it out in my head



These turned out really cute!  I just love the buttons and all the binding you used around the edges - great job!



mphalens said:


> Here's my Week #1 (although I think y'all know this was mine  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are my BigGive outfits (although please go check out the pics she posted - SO much cuter on the adorable girls!!! ):



I loved your week 1 PR outfit - it just looks so classy to me - something that should go with pearls while you are making dinner classy.  And the shoes... TDF - perfect.  I wonder, when Andrea is done with the dress - if she'll send it to me???  



mphalens said:


> Aw!  Thanks!!!  I love those shoes   I also love that they're super comfy and didn't break the bank



Again - loved the shoes too = the perfect compliment to your dress.



princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway -
> 
> The week 2 projects have been posted! Go forth and vote. (You have until Saturday night to make up your minds.)
> 
> Thead one - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42281054&posted=1#post42281054
> 
> Thread two - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42281104&posted=1#post42281104 - number 2
> 
> Each Dismember will be allowed two votes.  One for each thread. I tried to seperate the attractions - ie: only one Test Track in each thread.
> 
> Loved all the great outfits! Good luck making your mind up this week.



Yay!  Thanks for all your hard work Joni.  



VBAndrea said:


> HeHe!  I think in the Disboutique yearbook Cheryl will get voted as most entertaining.  She will also get voted as being the most creative with her smilies.  And Ginger will win for best posture.



Yes, I agree - Cheryl should get the most entertaining.  And Ginger definately has the best posture.



VBAndrea said:


> OMG ladies!!!!  Week 2 Project Runway submissions are fabulous!  I think I'm having a harder time deciding this week -- thank goodness we get to vote for two this week.  Everyone really did a great job!



I totally agree - Week 2 is amazing!  I worked on my week 3 PR last night till the wee hours of 10:30 - so I am very tired today.  I still have a lot to do to finish it - but not nearly as labor intensive as last week's.  I was very happy that I got the pattern into dolly size in one try, with only very slight modifications - so that makes it a lot easier for this week...  I like to think it's because I am getting better at this pattern redrafting - but Cheryl will probably tell you all that it was luck.  

D~


----------



## lynnanddbyz

princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway #2 is coming!!! I promise! I work nights at the hospital as an RN. Usually I free range on the computer when we asre not busy. Well, we were busy at the beginning of the shift so I did not get to the computer. I started with the thread and the internet went bye-bye! I heard that in Alaska (we are in the "Bush") the internet is not that dependable. Well, i found out why.  Anyway, the thread is coming tonight (internet crashing withstanding). I got all the "prework" done - I just gotta post them. Stay tuned and I will let everyone know when I get it finished. (I won't add the poll until all the outfits are posted.)



I was not complaining.  I just thought I may have missed the link.  You are sooooo wonderful for doing this.  I am excited to see what everyone has created. Thank you, Thank you.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway -
> 
> The week 2 projects have been posted! Go forth and vote. (You have until Saturday night to make up your minds.)
> 
> Thead one - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42281054&posted=1#post42281054
> 
> Thread two - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42281104&posted=1#post42281104 - number 2
> 
> Each Dismember will be allowed two votes.  One for each thread. I tried to seperate the attractions - ie: only one Test Track in each thread.
> 
> Loved all the great outfits! Good luck making your mind up this week.






I have looked! now how can I ever vote I love them ALL!!!!!!  I am sooo not worthy.


----------



## squirrel

Wow!  All of the Runway items were so good.  It was hard to pick, but with the two votes it did make it a bit easier.  I made sure to vote right away-don't want to miss out on voting again.


I do have a question-On the Simply Sweet dress the top stitch on the bodice where the straps are, is that just an extra stitch for the straps?  I made my pattern and haven't ever put that top stitch on.  I'm not worried about the straps as I double stitch them and they have held up fine without it for me.  I just wondered as I see everyone else has that extra stitch on their dress.

If Wal-Mart is starting to get the Nemo buttons then I can go down to the US one weekend.  I want to pick up some Poly Pellets for some Eye Spy Bags.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

squirrel said:


> Wow!  All of the Runway items were so good.  It was hard to pick, but with the two votes it did make it a bit easier.  I made sure to vote right away-don't want to miss out on voting again.
> 
> 
> I do have a question-On the Simply Sweet dress the top stitch on the bodice where the straps are, is that just an extra stitch for the straps?  I made my pattern and haven't ever put that top stitch on.  I'm not worried about the straps as I double stitch them and they have held up fine without it for me.  I just wondered as I see everyone else has that extra stitch on their dress.
> 
> If Wal-Mart is starting to get the Nemo buttons then I can go down to the US one weekend.  I want to pick up some Poly Pellets for some Eye Spy Bags.


*WOW those projects are awesome! love them! hard to chose but i did it! great work...*


----------



## GlassSlippers

DMGeurts said:


> I totally agree - Week 2 is amazing!  I worked on my week 3 PR last night till the wee hours of 10:30 - so I am very tired today.  I still have a lot to do to finish it - but not nearly as labor intensive as last week's.  I was very happy that I got the pattern into dolly size in one try, with only very slight modifications - so that makes it a lot easier for this week...  I like to think it's because I am getting better at this pattern redrafting - but Cheryl will probably tell you all that it was luck.
> 
> D~



Dorine, how did you learn to draft and redraft patterns? I'd love to be able to do that!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## Meshell2002

thanks guys...this is my 2nd nephew, and i have 1 niece (and two of my own of course)

Since everyone is posting their stuff on the runway I thought I'd post something that i sent to the new baby...non-disney, but very cute just the same.





the matching hat...and the back


----------



## aidansmommy

Meshell2002 said:


> thanks guys...this is my 2nd nephew, and i have 1 niece (and two of my own of course)
> 
> Since everyone is posting their stuff on the runway I thought I'd post something that i sent to the new baby...non-disney, but very cute just the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the matching hat...and the back



Too cute!  I love that hat!!!


----------



## Rockygirl1

GlassSlippers said:


> Dorine, how did you learn to draft and redraft patterns? I'd love to be able to do that!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Me too!  I know one especially that I would love to redraft (the cape one!) that you already did!


----------



## Granna4679

Meshell2002 said:


> thanks guys...this is my 2nd nephew, and i have 1 niece (and two of my own of course)
> 
> Since everyone is posting their stuff on the runway I thought I'd post something that i sent to the new baby...non-disney, but very cute just the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the matching hat...and the back



These are too cute!!  I give you my vote   just for using all of that minky fabric.  Wow....to me it is really hard to work with (stretchy) but the blanket and hat turned out soooo cute.  What pattern did you use for hat??

All of the project runway entries are fantastic!! Super hard to pick!


----------



## DMGeurts

Meshell2002 said:


> thanks guys...this is my 2nd nephew, and i have 1 niece (and two of my own of course)
> 
> Since everyone is posting their stuff on the runway I thought I'd post something that i sent to the new baby...non-disney, but very cute just the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the matching hat...and the back



THis is adorable - I just love minkie fabric - but I have never sewn with it.  I love it.  



GlassSlippers said:


> Dorine, how did you learn to draft and redraft patterns? I'd love to be able to do that!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk





Rockygirl1 said:


> Me too!  I know one especially that I would love to redraft (the cape one!) that you already did!



I am so flattered...

Please don't be mad, but I honestly have no idea how I learned.  When I first started sewing last year, I made my own patterns from things I already had, because I didn't want to "waste $$" buying patterns only to wreck them.  Well, then I started designing my own patterns (My fab 5s, Princess line and Toy story line).  There were so many adorable baby patterns out there that I loved, so I made a few gifts for people - but the thing I wanted was to be able to make some of those things for the dolls, because they were cute - but they were never available in doll sizes...  So, I took some of these patterns, and traced them on to another sheet of paper - measuring and drawing until I thought I had it about right...  then I'd sew up a muslin of the pattern I'd just drafted... try it on the dolls... adjust the pattern... sew up another muslin... on and on until I finally had a product that I could sew up on real fabric.  The whole thing was trial and error, and need.  LOL  Now, I just pull out a kid's pattern, and draw - sew a muslin - draw some more - sew another muslin... until I am happy with the final product.

See, I have this issue, that's annoying - but I am starting to wonder if I am a bit OCD - then I think I have this other issue on top of that - where I am always trying to out do myself - then....  I also think that I have this really strange brain thing going on, where I can see patterns and fabric 3 dimensional...  It's all very strange and highly annoying.  So, in the end, I have no idea how I do anything, I just do.  I wish I could explain it better.

D~


----------



## Meshell2002

DMGeurts said:


> THis is adorable - I just love minkie fabric - but I have never sewn with it.  I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so flattered...
> 
> Please don't be mad, but I honestly have no idea how I learned.  When I first started sewing last year, I made my own patterns from things I already had, because I didn't want to "waste $$" buying patterns only to wreck them.  Well, then I started designing my own patterns (My fab 5s, Princess line and Toy story line).  There were so many adorable baby patterns out there that I loved, so I made a few gifts for people - but the thing I wanted was to be able to make some of those things for the dolls, because they were cute - but they were never available in doll sizes...  So, I took some of these patterns, and traced them on to another sheet of paper - measuring and drawing until I thought I had it about right...  then I'd sew up a muslin of the pattern I'd just drafted... try it on the dolls... adjust the pattern... sew up another muslin... on and on until I finally had a product that I could sew up on real fabric.  The whole thing was trial and error, and need.  LOL  Now, I just pull out a kid's pattern, and draw - sew a muslin - draw some more - sew another muslin... until I am happy with the final product.
> 
> See, I have this issue, that's annoying - but I am starting to wonder if I am a bit OCD - then I think I have this other issue on top of that - where I am always trying to out do myself - then....  I also think that I have this really strange brain thing going on, where I can see patterns and fabric 3 dimensional...  It's all very strange and highly annoying.  So, in the end, I have no idea how I do anything, I just do.  I wish I could explain it better.
> 
> D~



I am impressed you will take patterns and make it smaller  I have only altered patterns to fit my full bust.....but nothing as major as more than one size!  As for the minky sewing....come october (er maybe after our trip in november since i've got to finish those first) I'm going to do some more....my DD is a bit sensory minded...and she loves minky pants. Hoping I can figure out how to applique w/ it....I'm guessing sticky w. some kind of WS on top? I have some cute animal print minky i would love to use up...any suggestions on that i'm all ears!


----------



## harleykarolynmom

miprender said:


> Everything is adorable. Is this your DD that Belle sent a card to



Yes she is the one that Belle was kind enough to come join her and she still is talking about it


----------



## cogero

Meshell2002 said:


> thanks guys...this is my 2nd nephew, and i have 1 niece (and two of my own of course)
> 
> Since everyone is posting their stuff on the runway I thought I'd post something that i sent to the new baby...non-disney, but very cute just the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the matching hat...and the back



This is just so adorable


----------



## Daisy'sMama

Hi everyone. Thank you so much for posting your projects I get so much inspiration from this board. Unfortunately, due to too much to do I don't get to post very often. Today, though, I just have to share. This is Daisy's 10th birthday dress. It is a Manhattan from "Sewing Clothes Kids Love". Not a simple dress, but really looks nice when it is done. Felicity is her birthday present and I would have never even attempted a dress for her if it wasn't for you guys.

THANK YOU ALL!!!


----------



## miprender

Meshell2002 said:


> thanks guys...this is my 2nd nephew, and i have 1 niece (and two of my own of course)
> 
> Since everyone is posting their stuff on the runway I thought I'd post something that i sent to the new baby...non-disney, but very cute just the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the matching hat...and the back



That is so cute. DS3 still loves his blankie and can't sleep with out.




harleykarolynmom said:


> Yes she is the one that Belle was kind enough to come join her and she still is talking about it







Daisy'sMama said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you so much for posting your projects I get so much inspiration from this board. Unfortunately, due to too much to do I don't get to post very often. Today, though, I just have to share. This is Daisy's 10th birthday dress. It is a Manhattan from "Sewing Clothes Kids Love". Not a simple dress, but really looks nice when it is done. Felicity is her birthday present and I would have never even attempted a dress for her if it wasn't for you guys.
> 
> THANK YOU ALL!!!



WOW that came out really nice. It looks like a very detailed dress and love that you made the matching AG dress.


----------



## aboveH20

miprender said:


> Let me try ¢                       OMG it worked....
> 
> °o°                    WOW it worked again.... You are a genious no matter what any says about you



You are very perceptive and an *excellent* judge of character.  I'm guessing you work for a Fortune 500 company in the human resources department -- if not, you missed your calling.

Excellent keyboard skills as well. 



Fruto76 said:


> Very interesting lessons. I'm going to bookmark this and study a bit so I don't get an F on my first try like Andrea.
> 
> I'm going to study a bit before I take Cheryl's test.



Good idea bookmarking them, and you show great initiative in your study skills.  Way to go.






VBAndrea said:


> Thank you for the lessons!  I am going to take the test right away.  Please let me get an A+
> 
> Lesson One: º¡§
> 
> Lesson Two: º¡¶§oº¡¶§
> 
> OK I got an "F".  I don't have a numbers lock as I don't have a number keypad on my keyboard.  I just have this mini keyboard that's cordless.  And I don't have this big chunky monitor either:
> 
> Let's see what happens when I experiment:
> ¡£¢∞§¶ªº
> 
> Hmmmm,  cents:¢   Mickey head:ºoº   Degrees:º
> Evil teacher Cheryl: !#@*!
> 
> OK, I think I've got it now.



Oh, dear.  

Oh, dear, oh dear, oh dear.

Fortunately I have developed great reserves of patience waiting for D~ to upload photos, so I'm calling upon that patience, now. 

  <---- patience in a bottle




VBAndrea said:


> And what moron would set their oven for 35º?  Must be some lady with dementia that spends all her time in her basement sewing pillow case dresses for a soda bottle that she thinks is a child.



It happens more often than you think, and not just to morons.  If you have an oven where you have to input the temperature, it's easy to get distracted after putting in the 3 then 5 and forget all about the 0.





mphalens said:


> It must be a pc vs mac thing - to get ¢ I just hold down alt and the 4 - but thanks for the lesson!  I always wondered how to do that!!!
> It's about 60º outside - feels awesome!



Don't know about the mac 'n' cheese thing.  When I do alt + 4 I get ----> ♦
Not sure when I'd need that little blot.



princesskayla said:


> I think I woke up my patients with my laughter and I am kind of glad I didn't have to pee that moment.... That is hilarious.







VBAndrea said:


> Is it a PC vs Mac thing or is it just Cheryl trying to pull my leg?  I will have to try it on my other computer and see if Cheryl really needs the looney bin or not.



Enough with the body parts humor.  Ginger is very sensitive! 



babynala said:


> I am very impressed with your mastery of the keyboard and smiley guys.  Thanks for the lesson.



Why thank you.  I'm tryng to find out who I need to contact about creating a few more smileys.  Sometimes my writing is hampered by not finding the perfect round head.





DMGeurts said:


> Please don't be mad, but I honestly have no idea how I learned.  When I first started sewing last year, I made my own patterns from things I already had, because I didn't want to "waste $$" buying patterns only to wreck them.  Well, then I started designing my own patterns (My fab 5s, Princess line and Toy story line).  There were so many adorable baby patterns out there that I loved, so I made a few gifts for people - but the thing I wanted was to be able to make some of those things for the dolls, because they were cute - but they were never available in doll sizes...  So, I took some of these patterns, and traced them on to another sheet of paper - measuring and drawing until I thought I had it about right...  then I'd sew up a muslin of the pattern I'd just drafted... try it on the dolls... adjust the pattern... sew up another muslin... on and on until I finally had a product that I could sew up on real fabric.  The whole thing was trial and error, and need.  LOL  Now, I just pull out a kid's pattern, and draw - sew a muslin - draw some more - sew another muslin... until I am happy with the final product.
> 
> See, I have this issue, that's annoying - but I am starting to wonder if I am a bit OCD - then I think I have this other issue on top of that - where I am always trying to out do myself - then....  I also think that I have this really strange brain thing going on, where I can see patterns and fabric 3 dimensional...  It's all very strange and highly annoying.  So, in the end, I have no idea how I do anything, I just do.  I wish I could explain it better.
> 
> D~



So it's settled. On the sewing cruise we won't have you do the seminar on pattern drafting.  

Maybe I'll put you down for pin cushions, popcorn, or painting.


----------



## harleykarolynmom

could I maybe get some help from all you wonderful ladies we are going on a cruise in may 2012 and we are taking a mothers helper that goes on all our vacations with us she will be a junior in high school. We are getting all our girls 5,6,(2) 7 years old princess dresses off of esty the helper loves mulan and I would like to get her a dress done to match the quality of the little girls my sewing is not near that level but I know she would love it and she asked about dressing up like the kids but I am not sure it will work out where could I go to find and adult real looking mulan dress? or would one of you ladies be able to help me out?


----------



## cajunfan

DMGeurts said:


> WOW!  Great job - I love this!  Everyone says that they love Figment - but I've never seen him anywhere... isn't there a ride in Epcot????  I must just keep missing it.  Great job on the dress - it's one of my favorites!



Heused to be very prominent (you could say mascot) of the Imagination Pavillion in  EPCOT (next door to the land). I went to Epcot the summer after it opened (first time ever to WDW!) and fell in LOVE with the little "spark" or "figment" of your imagination! He even used to show up with Dreamfinder (you would have to lokk him up!) in the film that used to be at the end of Spaceship Earth. The Figment ride used to be MUCH better...a little on the lame side now. There used to be a spot where you could meet Figment live and in person back by the jumping waters.

Lynn


----------



## Fruto76

I've been at the school pretty much all day....I can't believe how amazing all the PR creations are! Amazing work everyone. I can't wait to see who made what!


----------



## dianemom2

Daisy'sMama said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you so much for posting your projects I get so much inspiration from this board. Unfortunately, due to too much to do I don't get to post very often. Today, though, I just have to share. This is Daisy's 10th birthday dress. It is a Manhattan from "Sewing Clothes Kids Love". Not a simple dress, but really looks nice when it is done. Felicity is her birthday present and I would have never even attempted a dress for her if it wasn't for you guys.
> 
> THANK YOU ALL!!!



She's beautiful and so is her dress!  I hope she loves her new doll! Good work on the dresses for both of them!



Meshell2002 said:


> thanks guys...this is my 2nd nephew, and i have 1 niece (and two of my own of course)
> 
> Since everyone is posting their stuff on the runway I thought I'd post something that i sent to the new baby...non-disney, but very cute just the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the matching hat...and the back


That's so sweet!


----------



## Adi12982

ellenbenny said:


> Can anyone point me to the information for the week 3 project runway rules and submission date?  I am thinking about entering, but can't find the post that explains the rules and due date.  TIA!!
> 
> ETA:  Or did I miss it already?



Did you find it??

TERESA - Maybe you could post links on page 1 for these - for those of us that don't or can't come on every day?  THANKS!


----------



## ivey_family

snubie said:


> Ignore the bathroom door in this pictures please....
> I did not make the runway deadline but here is my dress anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back



Along with everyone else, i just adore this dress!!!  Figment is one of my favorite things about Epcot.  The stuffed one I bought 20+ years ago is in our Disney bedroom.  Isn't it interesting how many of us claim Figment as a favorite?  I think an affinity for Imagination is required for all the creative sewing that occurs here!

Regards,
C.


----------



## AlternateEgo

Does anyone know where I can find plain white canvas shoes? For cheap?  Thanks.


----------



## ellenbenny

Adi12982 said:


> Did you find it??
> 
> TERESA - Maybe you could post links on page 1 for these - for those of us that don't or can't come on every day?  THANKS!



I did find it after much searching.  Here is a link to the post for anyone interested.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42267611&postcount=1957


----------



## ncmomof2

Here is big sister's version.   I have so much to do so everything is going wrong.  I had to redo the embroidery after Jessie was already done and Woody had all the applique in place because my machine screwed up.  Ugh!  A wasted hour!  Now my PED-Basic is not working.  GRR!


----------



## ivey_family

VBAndrea said:


> My BG recipient and sister received their outfits so I can post the pics now (for those who didn't see them yet).  These are for a 4 yr old and 18 mos old -- outfits for AK.  Mom has pics of the girls in them on her pre-trip report and they fit perfect (I think that's a first for me!). I took some up close photos of some of the details I put into the patchwork squares, but I think the overall effect unfortunately gets lost in the fabric.  The diaper and pantie cover have Minnie embroidered onto the backs, so I took pics of the backside.





VBAndrea said:


> So here is what I made.  I hated the no applique rule b/c I just did some Steamboat Willie t's and thought that would have been perfect to use on the bodice and then just do a patchwork skirt, so instead I painted!  That's what I did on a couple of outfits for my dd when I first learned to sew and couldn't applique well and didn't have a machine.
> 
> Front of Dress:



These twirl skirts are gorgeous!  I want to make one for myself!  OR, if I buy one from you, would I get a discount on D's address?   I have a bill from a purchase today to send her.  Let me explain...

When D. first introduced us to Patience, I started reading up on vintage Singers and drooling over the possibilities.  Then I started stalking Craigslist to find one of my own.  There have been 100s of "treadmill" (oy! they all meant 'treadle') machines listed, but I was waiting for a specific model to show up fairly close to home.  Finally last week, it did, and for a great price!  I picked her up this morning.  Allow me to introduce, Beth:








and her accoutrements:





She joins my two current machines, Meg:





and, Jo:





(And, I'll bet you can guess what an embroidery machine's name will be whenever I am able to add her to the mix.    I think the personalities of each character fit the machines quite nicely.)

Beth will not be coming inside quite yet because a) I don't have time for a total rebuild right now, and b) her previous owners were smokers.  She will need some TLC, right after I finish the clothes for our trip.  

D - I'll be PMing you with lots of questions on the right cleaning stuff very soon!  Thank you for the inspiration to try something new, er, I mean, old!  

Regards,
C.


----------



## VBAndrea

squirrel said:


> Wow!  All of the Runway items were so good.  It was hard to pick, but with the two votes it did make it a bit easier.  I made sure to vote right away-don't want to miss out on voting again.
> 
> 
> I do have a question-On the Simply Sweet dress the top stitch on the bodice where the straps are, is that just an extra stitch for the straps?  I made my pattern and haven't ever put that top stitch on.  I'm not worried about the straps as I double stitch them and they have held up fine without it for me.  I just wondered as I see everyone else has that extra stitch on their dress.
> 
> If Wal-Mart is starting to get the Nemo buttons then I can go down to the US one weekend.  I want to pick up some Poly Pellets for some Eye Spy Bags.


I top stitch along the SS because I think it helps keep the lining from peeking out.  I now try to buy cheap solid remnants for the lining and match as best I can, but I still think the top stitching helps secure it in place.



Meshell2002 said:


> thanks guys...this is my 2nd nephew, and i have 1 niece (and two of my own of course)
> 
> Since everyone is posting their stuff on the runway I thought I'd post something that i sent to the new baby...non-disney, but very cute just the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the matching hat...and the back


Love it!  the minky looks so soft and cuddly.



DMGeurts said:


> See, I have this issue, that's annoying - but I am starting to wonder if I am a bit OCD - then I think I have this other issue on top of that - where I am always trying to out do myself - then....  I also think that I have this really strange brain thing going on, where I can see patterns and fabric 3 dimensional...  It's all very strange and highly annoying.  So, in the end, I have no idea how I do anything, I just do.  I wish I could explain it better.
> 
> D~


Didn't you read what I posted last week about you being OCD with analyzing everyone's straight stitches or lack there of?  (Truth be told I think I'm overall similar to you -- especially the part about trying to outdo myself.  Don't tell Cheryl though.  She's already very jealous that I have your address).



Daisy'sMama said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you so much for posting your projects I get so much inspiration from this board. Unfortunately, due to too much to do I don't get to post very often. Today, though, I just have to share. This is Daisy's 10th birthday dress. It is a Manhattan from "Sewing Clothes Kids Love". Not a simple dress, but really looks nice when it is done. Felicity is her birthday present and I would have never even attempted a dress for her if it wasn't for you guys.
> 
> THANK YOU ALL!!!


Sooooo pretty!  I love the Manhattan and keep wanting to try it, though I am a bit intimidated by it.  Yours turned out beautiful.



harleykarolynmom said:


> could I maybe get some help from all you wonderful ladies we are going on a cruise in may 2012 and we are taking a mothers helper that goes on all our vacations with us she will be a junior in high school. We are getting all our girls 5,6,(2) 7 years old princess dresses off of esty the helper loves mulan and I would like to get her a dress done to match the quality of the little girls my sewing is not near that level but I know she would love it and she asked about dressing up like the kids but I am not sure it will work out where could I go to find and adult real looking mulan dress? or would one of you ladies be able to help me out?


I would recommend searching on etsy for someone that does a child size dress you like and then convo them to see if they'd make you an adult one.  



cajunfan said:


> Heused to be very prominent (you could say mascot) of the Imagination Pavillion in  EPCOT (next door to the land). I went to Epcot the summer after it opened (first time ever to WDW!) and fell in LOVE with the little "spark" or "figment" of your imagination! He even used to show up with Dreamfinder (you would have to lokk him up!) in the film that used to be at the end of Spaceship Earth. The Figment ride used to be MUCH better...a little on the lame side now. There used to be a spot where you could meet Figment live and in person back by the jumping waters.
> 
> Lynn


Figment kissed me about 20 years ago   There were no character lines back then -- he just came up to me.



AlternateEgo said:


> Does anyone know where I can find plain white canvas shoes? For cheap?  Thanks.


I have seen them at Walmart in the past -- they had white ones for $5.  I know I got my dd a pair but it was over a year ago and I am not sure if they still have them this year.



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is big sister's version.   I have so much to do so everything is going wrong.  I had to redo the embroidery after Jessie was already done and Woody had all the applique in place because my machine screwed up.  Ugh!  A wasted hour!  Now my PED-Basic is not working.  GRR!


Sorry you had so much trouble, but the dress looks fabulous.  I am still in awe of the fabrics you used -- very straightforward but the tones you used for the blue just make the dress pop compared to others I've seen.


----------



## VBAndrea

ivey_family said:


> These twirl skirts are gorgeous!  I want to make one for myself!  OR, if I buy one from you, would I get a discount on D's address?   I have a bill from a purchase today to send her.  Let me explain...
> 
> When D. first introduced us to Patience, I started reading up on vintage Singers and drooling over the possibilities.  Then I started stalking Craigslist to find one of my own.  There have been 100s of "treadmill" (oy!) machines listed, but I was waiting for a specific model to show up fairly close to home.  Finally last week, it did, and for a great price!  I picked her up this morning.  Allow me to introduce, Beth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and her accoutrements:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She joins my two current machines, Meg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, Jo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And, I'll bet you can guess what an embroidery machine's name will be whenever I am able to add her to the mix.    I think the personalities of each character fit the machines quite nicely.)
> 
> Beth will not be coming inside quite yet because a) I don't have time for a total rebuild right now, and b) her previous owners were smokers.  She will need some TLC, right after I finish the clothes for our trip.
> 
> D - I'll be PMing you with lots of questions on the right cleaning stuff very soon!  Thank you for the inspiration to try something new, er, I mean, old!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Thank you for the compliments on the dresses  

No need to butter me up though, if you are sending D a bill you get her address for free.

I'm excited that you found the machine you wanted!  You have a nice collection of little women there!


----------



## ncmomof2

Thanks for all the great comments about the Toy Story dresses.  I have 10 complete now and have 8 to go.  I see to be hitting problems everywhere I turn!  I should be getting ready for school next week.  I am adding DD5 to our homeschool mix but I am so stressed about getting dresses finished!  

So here is my problem, I can't get PED Basic to recognize the files I want to use.    I posted on Heather's facebook page but I thought I would as you all.  Any tricks?  I tried re-naming and it did not work.  Any help would be great!!!


----------



## squirrel

Has anyone made a Simply Sweet with a Pixie skirt?

I was thinking of doing a circle skirt as one of the girls at my daycare had a circle dress on the other day and it was so cute.  Then while looking on how to make one I came across the pixie skirt.  I think with the fairy fabric I have it might be a better style.  I just wanted to see what it looks like together.  The one I came across is very similar to the circle skirt only you leave the bottom edge as a square.

I need to look at my fabric a little more before deciding what I want to do with it.  It's a one way print.  I guess I will scrap the circle/pixie skirt idea.


----------



## DMGeurts

Daisy'sMama said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you so much for posting your projects I get so much inspiration from this board. Unfortunately, due to too much to do I don't get to post very often. Today, though, I just have to share. This is Daisy's 10th birthday dress. It is a Manhattan from "Sewing Clothes Kids Love". Not a simple dress, but really looks nice when it is done. Felicity is her birthday present and I would have never even attempted a dress for her if it wasn't for you guys.
> 
> THANK YOU ALL!!!



This turned out gorgeous!  Great job!  



cajunfan said:


> Heused to be very prominent (you could say mascot) of the Imagination Pavillion in  EPCOT (next door to the land). I went to Epcot the summer after it opened (first time ever to WDW!) and fell in LOVE with the little "spark" or "figment" of your imagination! He even used to show up with Dreamfinder (you would have to lokk him up!) in the film that used to be at the end of Spaceship Earth. The Figment ride used to be MUCH better...a little on the lame side now. There used to be a spot where you could meet Figment live and in person back by the jumping waters.
> 
> Lynn



Thank you for explaining... I don't know how I've managed to miss this every time we go.



ivey_family said:


> These twirl skirts are gorgeous!  I want to make one for myself!  OR, if I buy one from you, would I get a discount on D's address?   I have a bill from a purchase today to send her.  Let me explain...
> 
> When D. first introduced us to Patience, I started reading up on vintage Singers and drooling over the possibilities.  Then I started stalking Craigslist to find one of my own.  There have been 100s of "treadmill" (oy! they all meant 'treadle') machines listed, but I was waiting for a specific model to show up fairly close to home.  Finally last week, it did, and for a great price!  I picked her up this morning.  Allow me to introduce, Beth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and her accoutrements:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She joins my two current machines, Meg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, Jo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And, I'll bet you can guess what an embroidery machine's name will be whenever I am able to add her to the mix.    I think the personalities of each character fit the machines quite nicely.)
> 
> Beth will not be coming inside quite yet because a) I don't have time for a total rebuild right now, and b) her previous owners were smokers.  She will need some TLC, right after I finish the clothes for our trip.
> 
> D - I'll be PMing you with lots of questions on the right cleaning stuff very soon!  Thank you for the inspiration to try something new, er, I mean, old!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Ooooh - I am in love all over again.    Beth is gorgeous!  OK - so I can't tell for sure what model she is...  I am guessing she is a 15-91?  She looks like she has the same potted motor that Patience has, but her face plate appears to have scroll work (Patience just has straight lines).  She is gorgeous - and I can't wait to hear about all the fun things you make with her... feel free to PM me, I am always happy to help out.   



VBAndrea said:


> Didn't you read what I posted last week about you being OCD with analyzing everyone's straight stitches or lack there of?  (Truth be told I think I'm overall similar to you -- especially the part about trying to outdo myself.  Don't tell Cheryl though.  She's already very jealous that I have your address).



LOL  Maybe that's why we get along so well.  What Cheryl doesn't know, is that everyone has my address now, except for her...  I just finished giving it out to the last people on the list today.  

I finished my Project Runway item for week #3 - but again - I don't like it.  Grrr...  So, now I have to figure out how to make it so I like it.  

D~


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

DMGeurts said:


> Sorry you haven't been feeling well - I hope you continue to feel better.
> 
> I still recommend a Personal Shopper for you - they are very descriptive about the items, they guide you to the areas of the store you are interested in, and they hold all your items in their office and check you out right there - so no lines.  You can also ask to be left alone to continue to shop - and meet in thier office later to check out.  They are no pressure sales, they are just helpful and nice.  No commission no tips and totally free - I highly recommend.
> 
> D~



Thanks for the info.



VBAndrea said:


> Sorry you have been under the weather -- pg does that to me as well and it makes what should be joyous rather miserable.  I do remember all the vomiting, but it takes a back seat to all the fun things like feeling the baby move.  And we surely tried for more even with all the sickness I had with both pgs.  Just glad you are starting to feel better and hope you get some sewing energy!
> 
> !



Thanks...it has been rather miserable and has put a damper on our summer, but this is the earliest I have ever felt better in a pregnancy so I am thankful for that.  I also can't wait to start feeling the baby move around!!!



ncmomof2 said:


>





ncmomof2 said:


>



These are adorable!  I always love seeing what you come up with!  I also love your youngest dd's hair!!!  Have you already started school for the year too?

Yay!!!!  I went into my Walmart last night and they had started having a fabric section again!  It was small but the lady working the counter said they are supposed to get more!  The prices have gone up some, but I am just glad to have the option of buying fabric there.  I used to get a lot of licensed fabric there as well as holiday/seasonal stuff!!!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Oh, I forgot to say that I voted today for the project runway week 2 and wow!!!! you guys made some incredible stuff!!!  very impressive!


----------



## babynala

WOW - Amazing job on all the Project runway submissions.  



Meshell2002 said:


> thanks guys...this is my 2nd nephew, and i have 1 niece (and two of my own of course)
> 
> Since everyone is posting their stuff on the runway I thought I'd post something that i sent to the new baby...non-disney, but very cute just the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> the matching hat...and the back


This looks so soft and cozy.  



Daisy'sMama said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you so much for posting your projects I get so much inspiration from this board. Unfortunately, due to too much to do I don't get to post very often. Today, though, I just have to share. This is Daisy's 10th birthday dress. It is a Manhattan from "Sewing Clothes Kids Love". Not a simple dress, but really looks nice when it is done. Felicity is her birthday present and I would have never even attempted a dress for her if it wasn't for you guys.
> 
> THANK YOU ALL!!!


This dress looks amazing.  You did a wonderful job on Daisy's dress and doll dress.  I love this picture of Daisy and her birthday gift.  BEAUTIFUL.



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is big sister's version.   I have so much to do so everything is going wrong.  I had to redo the embroidery after Jessie was already done and Woody had all the applique in place because my machine screwed up.  Ugh!  A wasted hour!  Now my PED-Basic is not working.  GRR!


This dress looks great too.  Sorry you've been having trouble.  It sounds like you are getting stressed out.  Maybe you could take a little break of sewing and get organized with your school stuff and then you will be more comfortable with taking time to do your sewing.  You have created so many beautiful things for your trip.  I'm not familiar with PED-basic so I can't help you out, sorry.

D~Lost your quote but I love how you visualize everything in 3D.  I need these  to see if 3D.


----------



## ivey_family

DMGeurts said:


> Ooooh - I am in love all over again.    Beth is gorgeous!  OK - so I can't tell for sure what model she is...  I am guessing she is a 15-91?  She looks like she has the same potted motor that Patience has, but her face plate appears to have scroll work (Patience just has straight lines).  She is gorgeous - and I can't wait to hear about all the fun things you make with her... feel free to PM me, I am always happy to help out.
> 
> D~



Yes, Beth is also a #15-91, built in 1946.  I wanted the reverse and no belt.  She does have scrollwork on the face plate and the back access disk.  The funny thing is, I was so nervous when I was trying her out this morning, I didn't notice the scroll work until I got home!  I can't wait to get her all polished and pretty!

Regards,
C.


----------



## ncmomof2

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> These are adorable!  I always love seeing what you come up with!  I also love your youngest dd's hair!!!  Have you already started school for the year?
> :



thanks!  We start on Mon.  I have everything but I am not ready!


----------



## ncmomof2

babynala said:


> This dress looks great too.  Sorry you've been having trouble.  It sounds like you are getting stressed out.  Maybe you could take a little break of sewing and get organized with your school stuff and then you will be more comfortable with taking time to do your sewing.  You have created so many beautiful things for your trip.  I'm not familiar with PED-basic so I can't help you out, sorry.
> 
> D~Lost your quote but I love how you visualize everything in 3D.  I need these  to see if 3D.



Thanks!

It is a catch 22.  I am stressed about school and sewing!  I wanted to be farther along than I am before we start.  I guess I need relax and thenmaybe I would stop s rewing up!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

tricia said:


> One of the girls at work was talking about how much her DD loves this T-Shirt and would still try to stuff herself into it if she could, so I offered to make it into something she could still wear.  Used the Farbenmix Olivia Pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7884 by tricialee22, on Flickr



So cute!



VBAndrea said:


> Adorable!  I have yet to trace my pattern or order any knits -- I need to get started on that!
> 
> 
> I think that's a good idea b/c sometimes we have questions/comments we'd like to make -- for example I had to ask Marianne all about her dress because I want one!
> 
> So here is what I made.  I hated the no applique rule b/c I just did some Steamboat Willie t's and thought that would have been perfect to use on the bodice and then just do a patchwork skirt, so instead I painted!  That's what I did on a couple of outfits for my dd when I first learned to sew and couldn't applique well and didn't have a machine.
> 
> Front of Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front Hand Painted and Embellished Details:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back Hand Painted and Embellished Details:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accessories: Diaper/Pantie Cover and Headband:



I really like this dress!



DMGeurts said:


> LOL  I love this!
> 
> *Joni...* is there more to come on the Runway?  I am only seeing the first 2 projects, and I am not seeing another thread anywhere.  I apologize if I am jumping the gun here, and you are in the process of posting the rest.
> 
> *Andrea...*  I totally loved your outfit you made for week #1 - I just adore Steamboat Willie - so this is just perfect.
> 
> Here's my outfit from week #1:
> 
> It's an Oliver + S dress that I completely redrafted to dolly size.  It was a fun dress to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, here's my BG outfits - since it's been posted in their TR that they've received them...
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Ok, love the dolly dress.  LOVE the BG outfit!


----------



## cogero

Daisy'sMama said:


> THANK YOU ALL!!!



GORGEOUS 



ncmomof2 said:


>



I love this. So cute



ivey_family said:


> These twirl skirts are gorgeous!  I want to make one for myself!  OR, if I buy one from you, would I get a discount on D's address?   I have a bill from a purchase today to send her.  Let me explain...
> 
> When D. first introduced us to Patience, I started reading up on vintage Singers and drooling over the possibilities.  Then I started stalking Craigslist to find one of my own.  There have been 100s of "treadmill" (oy! they all meant 'treadle') machines listed, but I was waiting for a specific model to show up fairly close to home.  Finally last week, it did, and for a great price!  I picked her up this morning.  Allow me to introduce, Beth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and her accoutrements:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She joins my two current machines, Meg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, Jo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And, I'll bet you can guess what an embroidery machine's name will be whenever I am able to add her to the mix.    I think the personalities of each character fit the machines quite nicely.)
> 
> Beth will not be coming inside quite yet because a) I don't have time for a total rebuild right now, and b) her previous owners were smokers.  She will need some TLC, right after I finish the clothes for our trip.
> 
> D - I'll be PMing you with lots of questions on the right cleaning stuff very soon!  Thank you for the inspiration to try something new, er, I mean, old!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Love all your Little Women. Can't wait to see Beth all done.

I finished Miss Cs epcot skirt. Only one more done. Not sure I am going to get to the third runway project. Just too much going on and my Mom is real sick again so things are a bit insane.

Will take a picture of the skirt tomorrow and share.


----------



## RobRees

MY DS() wanted to be Jake 




DS (9) asked for hook my DW has been altering a large red shirt into Hook's jacket


----------



## princesskayla

RobRees said:


> MY DS() wanted to be Jake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS (9) asked for hook my DW has been altering a large red shirt into Hook's jacket



Very nice - tell her she did an excellent job! You son is a cutie as well.

Yeah- I have 7 days off!  That makes working 7 days in row worth it. I am looking for a sleeping beauty castle (DisneyLand's)  embroidery design. Any one know where I can find one??


----------



## GlassSlippers

DMGeurts said:


> I am so flattered...
> 
> Please don't be mad, but I honestly have no idea how I learned.  When I first started sewing last year, I made my own patterns from things I already had, because I didn't want to "waste $$" buying patterns only to wreck them.  Well, then I started designing my own patterns (My fab 5s, Princess line and Toy story line).  There were so many adorable baby patterns out there that I loved, so I made a few gifts for people - but the thing I wanted was to be able to make some of those things for the dolls, because they were cute - but they were never available in doll sizes...  So, I took some of these patterns, and traced them on to another sheet of paper - measuring and drawing until I thought I had it about right...  then I'd sew up a muslin of the pattern I'd just drafted... try it on the dolls... adjust the pattern... sew up another muslin... on and on until I finally had a product that I could sew up on real fabric.  The whole thing was trial and error, and need.  LOL  Now, I just pull out a kid's pattern, and draw - sew a muslin - draw some more - sew another muslin... until I am happy with the final product.
> 
> See, I have this issue, that's annoying - but I am starting to wonder if I am a bit OCD - then I think I have this other issue on top of that - where I am always trying to out do myself - then....  I also think that I have this really strange brain thing going on, where I can see patterns and fabric 3 dimensional...  It's all very strange and highly annoying.  So, in the end, I have no idea how I do anything, I just do.  I wish I could explain it better.
> 
> D~



Actually, that makes sense to me. You have natural a gift for it. I'll bet you're artistic in general, aren't you. Anyway, I think I could learn to do that if I work at it. I just needed a starting point. Do you think it might work to use a copier to shrink or enlarge pattern pieces? I know you can do that with AG patterns to make them fit a My Twinn doll. It's a 128% enlargement. I think I might get a baby dress pattern or two the next time they're on sale for 99 cents at JoAnn and give it a whirl. I have a whole bin full of ugly old fabric to experiment on. Thanks Dorine!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## miprender

ivey_family said:


> When D. first introduced us to Patience, I started reading up on vintage Singers and drooling over the possibilities.  Then I started stalking Craigslist to find one of my own.  There have been 100s of "treadmill" (oy! they all meant 'treadle') machines listed, but I was waiting for a specific model to show up fairly close to home.  Finally last week, it did, and for a great price!  I picked her up this morning.  Allow me to introduce, Beth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She joins my two current machines, Meg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {IMG]http://i1023.photobucket.com/albums/af356/MiraxTHorn/th_IMG_0860.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> (And, I'll bet you can guess what an embroidery machine's name will be whenever I am able to add her to the mix.    I think the personalities of each character fit the machines quite nicely.)
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Beth is very nice looking.... so all you need is Amy



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is big sister's version.   I have so much to do so everything is going wrong.  I had to redo the embroidery after Jessie was already done and Woody had all the applique in place because my machine screwed up.  Ugh!  A wasted hour!  Now my PED-Basic is not working.  GRR!



Love those dresses. Your daughters are so beautiful. Too bad that your machine messed up on the last one.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks...it has been rather miserable and has put a damper on our summer, but this is the earliest I have ever felt better in a pregnancy so I am thankful for that.  I also can't wait to start feeling the baby move around!!!



The third kid does you in  



RobRees said:


> MY DS() wanted to be Jake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS (9) asked for hook my DW has been altering a large red shirt into Hook's jacket



Great costumes. Are you going to MNSSHP or is this Halloween?


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> I finished my Project Runway item for week #3 - but again - I don't like it.  Grrr...  So, now I have to figure out how to make it so I like it.
> 
> D~


You are finished?!  I haven't even started mine and now I am even rethinking what my plans were (again!).  I think I should be able to start this evening, but I also think that with my rethinking I need another trip to two fabric stores (why oh why did I not buy the remnant piece I saw at Walmart -- never fabric shop with children!)?  What are the chances it will still be there today?  I wouldn't be so worried except that what they remnant in larger pieces, which this was, seems to be fabric they are no longer carrying.  



RobRees said:


> MY DS() wanted to be Jake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS (9) asked for hook my DW has been altering a large red shirt into Hook's jacket


Beautiful job!  Your wife appears to be very talented.


----------



## cogero

RobRees said:


> MY DS() wanted to be Jake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS (9) asked for hook my DW has been altering a large red shirt into Hook's jacket




This is fabulous. I love it. Great Job. Your wife is very talented.

I had a crummy nights sleep I should of just gotten up at 5am and worked on the last skirt LOL


----------



## DMGeurts

ivey_family said:


> Yes, Beth is also a #15-91, built in 1946.  I wanted the reverse and no belt.  She does have scrollwork on the face plate and the back access disk.  The funny thing is, I was so nervous when I was trying her out this morning, I didn't notice the scroll work until I got home!  I can't wait to get her all polished and pretty!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



She will be gorgeous when you are finished with her, I can't wait to see!  Now I really want to get a Singer 401, so I can get rid of my Brother from the 80s, and sew zig zags on a vintage machine, as well.



babynala said:


> D~Lost your quote but I love how you visualize everything in 3D.  I need these  to see if 3D.



LOL...  It is strange, but I am just going with the flow.  



RobRees said:


> MY DS() wanted to be Jake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS (9) asked for hook my DW has been altering a large red shirt into Hook's jacket



WOW!  Tell your wife she did a fabulous job!



GlassSlippers said:


> Actually, that makes sense to me. You have natural a gift for it. I'll bet you're artistic in general, aren't you. Anyway, I think I could learn to do that if I work at it. I just needed a starting point. Do you think it might work to use a copier to shrink or enlarge pattern pieces? I know you can do that with AG patterns to make them fit a My Twinn doll. It's a 128% enlargement. I think I might get a baby dress pattern or two the next time they're on sale for 99 cents at JoAnn and give it a whirl. I have a whole bin full of ugly old fabric to experiment on. Thanks Dorine!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I am not sure that you can just resize a pattern... it will probably get you close to where you need to be though, but there will still be some drafting involved - since doll's proportions are way different than an actual child.  Make sense?  Let me know what works for you, because these project runways are getting pretty time consuming when I have to spend a whole day or more redrafting a pattern, because I get something stuck in my head.  



VBAndrea said:


> You are finished?!  I haven't even started mine and now I am even rethinking what my plans were (again!).  I think I should be able to start this evening, but I also think that with my rethinking I need another trip to two fabric stores (why oh why did I not buy the remnant piece I saw at Walmart -- never fabric shop with children!)?  What are the chances it will still be there today?  I wouldn't be so worried except that what they remnant in larger pieces, which this was, seems to be fabric they are no longer carrying.



Yes, I am finished - sort of - I still need to figure out why I don't like it.  

I hope you are able to find your fabric you are looking for.

I have to work all day today - so no real sewing for me.

D~


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Daisy'sMama said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you so much for posting your projects I get so much inspiration from this board. Unfortunately, due to too much to do I don't get to post very often. Today, though, I just have to share. This is Daisy's 10th birthday dress. It is a Manhattan from "Sewing Clothes Kids Love". Not a simple dress, but really looks nice when it is done. Felicity is her birthday present and I would have never even attempted a dress for her if it wasn't for you guys.
> 
> THANK YOU ALL!!!


*oh i love that dress...i need to get that book now that we have a joann! *


----------



## dianemom2

AlternateEgo said:


> Does anyone know where I can find plain white canvas shoes? For cheap?  Thanks.


I have seen them for very reasonable prices at Kmart.



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is big sister's version.   I have so much to do so everything is going wrong.  I had to redo the embroidery after Jessie was already done and Woody had all the applique in place because my machine screwed up.  Ugh!  A wasted hour!  Now my PED-Basic is not working.  GRR!



That is just so cute!  Your girls are going to look adorable together in these dresses!

Sorry I can't help with the PED Basic question.  I've never had any trouble with mine.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

ivey_family said:


> These twirl skirts are gorgeous!  I want to make one for myself!  OR, if I buy one from you, would I get a discount on D's address?   I have a bill from a purchase today to send her.  Let me explain...
> 
> When D. first introduced us to Patience, I started reading up on vintage Singers and drooling over the possibilities.  Then I started stalking Craigslist to find one of my own.  There have been 100s of "treadmill" (oy! they all meant 'treadle') machines listed, but I was waiting for a specific model to show up fairly close to home.  Finally last week, it did, and for a great price!  I picked her up this morning.  Allow me to introduce, Beth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and her accoutrements:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She joins my two current machines, Meg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, Jo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And, I'll bet you can guess what an embroidery machine's name will be whenever I am able to add her to the mix.    I think the personalities of each character fit the machines quite nicely.)
> 
> Beth will not be coming inside quite yet because a) I don't have time for a total rebuild right now, and b) her previous owners were smokers.  She will need some TLC, right after I finish the clothes for our trip.
> 
> D - I'll be PMing you with lots of questions on the right cleaning stuff very soon!  Thank you for the inspiration to try something new, er, I mean, old!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


*wow your new Little Women is beautiful...love her name too! when my kids were younger my girls watched Little women over and over and my son took to calling me Marmie! he only does it now when his wifey isn't around or he wants somehting...hehe but i love it! he used to even run to me and fall to his knees and hug my legs! so sweet...why tdo they have to grow up !? anywas love your new machine..i too have been stalking craigeslist but no money...maybe santa!*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

RobRees said:


> MY DS() wanted to be Jake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS (9) asked for hook my DW has been altering a large red shirt into Hook's jacket


*I love both your pirates!!!! specially the hook...*


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

ncmomof2 said:


> thanks!  We start on Mon.  I have everything but I am not ready!



I think we are not going to start until September when the schools around here start even though I probably should start earlier since the baby is coming in January.  I hope you have a great school year!



miprender said:


> The third kid does you in



I have heard that from a lot of people!


Hey, while people are giving lessons on how to type fun little symbols, how do you make a heart?


----------



## aboveH20

snubie said:


> IIgnore the bathroom door in this pictures please....
> I did not make the runway deadline but here is my dress anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



Great job on the Figment dress.  I love your applique and the flowery fabric on the sides.



Piper said:


> Is this fridge or brig or  ????



I guess either way you'd be on ice.  We toured carriers at Battleship Cove in MA once and got to see the brigs.  I don't think I'd want to spend much time in one.



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is dress 9 of 18.  This took way too long.  I am going to look in my fabric for a quick dress.  Big Sister's is coming along.  I would have entered this but didn't get it done until today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



I seem to have a lot of "this took way too long" projects, but yours turned out beautifully.



squirrel said:


> You mean freezer babies!  My mom and dad talked about them years ago.  I was quite little when they were wishing that you could have freezer babies.  Just take them out of the freezer when you want to play with them for awhile and then put them back in when you're done.



If your parents wanted freezer babies then maybe my idea doesn't sound as bad as I used to think it was.  My second son was a screamer as a baby -- when I hear reports on the news of young babies being shaken to death or severly injured I can understand -- so I used to want to put him in a jolly jumper and string him up in a tree in the backyard.  He'd be safe and his screaming wouldn't drive me insane.



harleykarolynmom said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back halter fastened with star button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the short pattern that came with my pillowcase shirt pattern and the shirts I just took measurements and worked it out in my head



What a great variety of fabrics.  I  them but more importantly so does your daughter.  Great job.



mphalens said:


> Here's my Week #1 (although I think y'all know this was mine  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are my BigGive outfits (although please go check out the pics she posted - SO much cuter on the adorable girls!!! ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hit the jackpot at Michael's today - they have a lot of their packs of decorative buttons on clearance for 79¢  I bought a great variety and took my pictures tonight for my eye spy bags.  Can y'all tell me what you think?  I can't decide if I should also make a written list of the items for the flipside of the card.
> Girl's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell what everything is?



Your dress looks comfy.  Good job.

I loves how the fish are jumping out of the bowls on your Seuss outfits.  

Great find with all of the buttons.  I can tell what they are.



mphalens said:


> Aw!  Thanks!!!  I love those shoes   I also love that they're super comfy and didn't break the bank



How often does that happen?  Super comfy and affordable.  Score!


----------



## aboveH20

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Hey, while people are giving lessons on how to type fun little symbols, how do you make a heart?



Press Alt then 3 and release both at the same time.

Like this ♥ or this ♥  <----almost like watching youtube, right


----------



## RobRees

We are going to be at MNSSHP on Sept 20th


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Well, since I had to go back to work this week, I got behind again.  So many cute things & the PR entries are wonderful this week (again).  Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Granna4679

Daisy'sMama said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you so much for posting your projects I get so much inspiration from this board. Unfortunately, due to too much to do I don't get to post very often. Today, though, I just have to share. This is Daisy's 10th birthday dress. It is a Manhattan from "Sewing Clothes Kids Love". Not a simple dress, but really looks nice when it is done. Felicity is her birthday present and I would have never even attempted a dress for her if it wasn't for you guys.
> 
> THANK YOU ALL!!!



Beautiful dress and lots of detail work.  I haven't tried that pattern yet.  I may just have to try that.  



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is big sister's version.   I have so much to do so everything is going wrong.  I had to redo the embroidery after Jessie was already done and Woody had all the applique in place because my machine screwed up.  Ugh!  A wasted hour!  Now my PED-Basic is not working.  GRR!



Sooo cute!!  I love the fabric combinations.  

As for the PED-basic...are these new designs that you haven't used before??
A couple times I have bought from Heather and they wouldn't show up on PES.  She renamed them for me and still didn't show up so she had to resize just a tad bit I believe (it apparently was just outside of my hoop).  On the other hand, I have bought at least 10 designs from stitchontime.com that didn't show up on the PES.  Each time I asked her to resize and she would resend it back unzipped (I assume she resized them as well) and they always show up after she does that.  HTH!




ncmomof2 said:


> Thanks for all the great comments about the Toy Story dresses.  I have 10 complete now and have 8 to go.  I see to be hitting problems everywhere I turn!  I should be getting ready for school next week.  I am adding DD5 to our homeschool mix but I am so stressed about getting dresses finished!
> 
> So here is my problem, I can't get PED Basic to recognize the files I want to use.    I posted on Heather's facebook page but I thought I would as you all.  Any tricks?  I tried re-naming and it did not work.  Any help would be great!!!



See above!  And if Heather doesn't answer, send her an email.  She usually answers that quicker!


----------



## Granna4679

*Ivey family (Carrie)....*forgot to add...I love your new machine.  It is going to be so gorgeous when you get her all cleaned up.  

Also, I would like to add that I just noticed your DS's name (Micaiah).  I love it.  That was my dad's name and I have always loved it.  My DD wanted to name her soon-to-be-born son after him but her hubby had other ideas
For some reason he wanted him to be named after him!


----------



## NiniMorris

Question...does anyone else remember when Tom first started posting on here and saying it was his 'wife' that was making the beautiful creations?

Just sayin'...


Nini


----------



## snubie

NiniMorris said:


> Question...does anyone else remember when Tom first started posting on here and saying it was his 'wife' that was making the beautiful creations?
> 
> Just sayin'...
> 
> 
> Nini


----------



## jessica52877

I bought everything last night to do week 3! Not sure why because I KNOW there is no way I'll have the time. We leave tomorrow to camp with the cub scouts and way too much to do to get ready to go!


----------



## kdzbear

Tyler went to two doctors yesterday and we finally have good news! His ear appears to be healing and the infection is most likely only in the ear canal. We need one more week of antibiotic ear drops and oral antibiotics and hopefully it will be healed enough to have a new ear tube put in. Once it is healed they can retest his hearing to make sure the infection did not make it to the bone.

Then we went to the Developmental / Behavioral Pediatric doctor. Tyler's exam took two hours. She determined that his is not autistic. She said that she will not diagnose anyone with Sensory Processing Disorder as the criteria for it is not defined enough. We are basically back at square one. His chromosome disorder is too rare for any additional medical insight. 

Next week he will be fitted for a new left foot daytime brace and two new night time leg braces. We will keep fixing him one piece at a time. In the meantime we will enjoy his smiles and laughter.

Here he is yesterday on his first day of school. Hayley wanted in the photos too. The shorts he are wearing have an elastic waist for potty training and pockets. Last year I made him five pairs since all of the uniform shorts in his size had zippers and buttons that he could not work!


----------



## revrob

NiniMorris said:


> Question...does anyone else remember when Tom first started posting on here and saying it was his 'wife' that was making the beautiful creations?
> 
> Just sayin'...
> 
> 
> Nini





snubie said:


>




I remember when Tom first started posting!  I was, and continue to be absolutely blown away with his designs!  He is one of the most talented sewists I know!  Angie (his wife) and Leighanna (his daughter) are both adorable, and they are so blessed to have such a talented man in their lives.
Stacey - I agree - I  Tom!


----------



## cogero

kdzbear said:


> Tyler went to two doctors yesterday and we finally have good news! His ear appears to be healing and the infection is most likely only in the ear canal. We need one more week of antibiotic ear drops and oral antibiotics and hopefully it will be healed enough to have a new ear tube put in. Once it is healed they can retest his hearing to make sure the infection did not make it to the bone.
> 
> Then we went to the Developmental / Behavioral Pediatric doctor. Tyler's exam took two hours. She determined that his is not autistic. She said that she will not diagnose anyone with Sensory Processing Disorder as the criteria for it is not defined enough. We are basically back at square one. His chromosome disorder is too rare for any additional medical insight.
> 
> Next week he will be fitted for a new left foot daytime brace and two new night time leg braces. We will keep fixing him one piece at a time. In the meantime we will enjoy his smiles and laughter.
> 
> Here he is yesterday on his first day of school. Hayley wanted in the photos too. The shorts he are wearing have an elastic waist for potty training and pockets. Last year I made him five pairs since all of the uniform shorts in his size had zippers and buttons that he could not work!



Love the pictures.

Glad to hear your son is doing better. Hoping you get some answers.


----------



## aboveH20

Whilst I was at the store today I looked for Mr. Pibb (or Phibb?) and couldn't find it.  Is it a regional thing?



mphalens said:


> Dagnabit!



Gotta remember to use dagnabit more.  It's a hightly underused word. 



Meshell2002 said:


> thanks guys...this is my 2nd nephew, and i have 1 niece (and two of my own of course)
> 
> Since everyone is posting their stuff on the runway I thought I'd post something that i sent to the new baby...non-disney, but very cute just the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "]



I love it.  It looks so soft and what a great fabric choice.  Nice job on the corners on the back! 



Daisy'sMama said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you so much for posting your projects I get so much inspiration from this board. Unfortunately, due to too much to do I don't get to post very often. Today, though, I just have to share. This is Daisy's 10th birthday dress. It is a Manhattan from "Sewing Clothes Kids Love". Not a simple dress, but really looks nice when it is done. Felicity is her birthday present and I would have never even attempted a dress for her if it wasn't for you guys.
> 
> THANK YOU ALL!!!



 Happy birthday to Daisy and the dresses both look super.  I love the coordinating rick rack.



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is big sister's version.   I have so much to do so everything is going wrong.  I had to redo the embroidery after Jessie was already done and Woody had all the applique in place because my machine screwed up.  Ugh!  A wasted hour!  Now my PED-Basic is not working.  GRR!



Bummer on everything going wrong, but the finished dress is amazing.  



ivey_family said:


> When D. first introduced us to Patience, I started reading up on vintage Singers and drooling over the possibilities.  Then I started stalking Craigslist to find one of my own.  There have been 100s of "treadmill" (oy! they all meant 'treadle') machines listed, but I was waiting for a specific model to show up fairly close to home.  Finally last week, it did, and for a great price!  I picked her up this morning.  Allow me to introduce, Beth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She joins my two current machines, Meg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, Jo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beth will not be coming inside quite yet because a) I don't have time for a total rebuild right now, and b) her previous owners were smokers.  She will need some TLC, right after I finish the clothes for our trip.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Welcome, Beth and nice to meet Meg and Jo. 



VBAndrea said:


> Don't tell Cheryl though.  She's already very jealous that I have your address).



Don't be so smug.  I have it narrowed down to Maine, Montana, Michigan, Minnesota, Manitoba, or Maryland.


----------



## Disneymom1218

AlternateEgo said:


> Does anyone know where I can find plain white canvas shoes? For cheap?  Thanks.



Kmart usually sells the plain white canvas shoes. the fake keds type shoe.


----------



## mphalens

Meshell2002 said:


> thanks guys...this is my 2nd nephew, and i have 1 niece (and two of my own of course)
> 
> Since everyone is posting their stuff on the runway I thought I'd post something that i sent to the new baby...non-disney, but very cute just the same.
> 
> 
> the matching hat...and the back




LOVE Minky blankets!!!  Great job!



DMGeurts said:


> I am so flattered...
> 
> Please don't be mad, but I honestly have no idea how I learned.  When I first started sewing last year, I made my own patterns from things I already had, because I didn't want to "waste $$" buying patterns only to wreck them.  Well, then I started designing my own patterns (My fab 5s, Princess line and Toy story line).  There were so many adorable baby patterns out there that I loved, so I made a few gifts for people - but the thing I wanted was to be able to make some of those things for the dolls, because they were cute - but they were never available in doll sizes...  So, I took some of these patterns, and traced them on to another sheet of paper - measuring and drawing until I thought I had it about right...  then I'd sew up a muslin of the pattern I'd just drafted... try it on the dolls... adjust the pattern... sew up another muslin... on and on until I finally had a product that I could sew up on real fabric.  The whole thing was trial and error, and need.  LOL  Now, I just pull out a kid's pattern, and draw - sew a muslin - draw some more - sew another muslin... until I am happy with the final product.
> 
> See, I have this issue, that's annoying - but I am starting to wonder if I am a bit OCD - then I think I have this other issue on top of that - where I am always trying to out do myself - then....  I also think that I have this really strange brain thing going on, where I can see patterns and fabric 3 dimensional...  It's all very strange and highly annoying.  So, in the end, I have no idea how I do anything, I just do.  I wish I could explain it better.
> 
> D~



I think it's a sign of genius, not that there's something wrong with you!



Daisy'sMama said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you so much for posting your projects I get so much inspiration from this board. Unfortunately, due to too much to do I don't get to post very often. Today, though, I just have to share. This is Daisy's 10th birthday dress. It is a Manhattan from "Sewing Clothes Kids Love". Not a simple dress, but really looks nice when it is done. Felicity is her birthday present and I would have never even attempted a dress for her if it wasn't for you guys.
> 
> THANK YOU ALL!!!



WOW!  Fabulous job!



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is big sister's version.   I have so much to do so everything is going wrong.  I had to redo the embroidery after Jessie was already done and Woody had all the applique in place because my machine screwed up.  Ugh!  A wasted hour!  Now my PED-Basic is not working.  GRR!



So cute!!!



ivey_family said:


> When D. first introduced us to Patience, I started reading up on vintage Singers and drooling over the possibilities.  Then I started stalking Craigslist to find one of my own.  There have been 100s of "treadmill" (oy! they all meant 'treadle') machines listed, but I was waiting for a specific model to show up fairly close to home.  Finally last week, it did, and for a great price!  I picked her up this morning.  Allow me to introduce, Beth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C.



Beth is beautiful!!!  Congrats!



RobRees said:


> MY DS() wanted to be Jake
> 
> 
> DS (9) asked for hook my DW has been altering a large red shirt into Hook's jacket



Those look great!  Your wife should be proud!



DMGeurts said:


> She will be gorgeous when you are finished with her, I can't wait to see!  Now I really want to get a Singer 401, so I can get rid of my Brother from the 80s, and sew zig zags on a vintage machine, as well.



So I should tell you if I ever see my machine's twin out and about? 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I think we are not going to start until September when the schools around here start even though I probably should start earlier since the baby is coming in January.  I hope you have a great school year!



We won't start back up until Finn starts preschool again (After Labor Day)



aboveH20 said:


> Press Alt then 3 and release both at the same time.
> 
> Like this ♥ or this ♥  <----almost like watching youtube, right



Hmm - doesn't work for me . . . 



aboveH20 said:


> Your dress looks comfy.  Good job.
> 
> I loves how the fish are jumping out of the bowls on your Seuss outfits.
> 
> Great find with all of the buttons.  I can tell what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> How often does that happen?  Super comfy and affordable.  Score!



Thanks!!!!



kdzbear said:


> Tyler went to two doctors yesterday and we finally have good news! His ear appears to be healing and the infection is most likely only in the ear canal. We need one more week of antibiotic ear drops and oral antibiotics and hopefully it will be healed enough to have a new ear tube put in. Once it is healed they can retest his hearing to make sure the infection did not make it to the bone.
> 
> Then we went to the Developmental / Behavioral Pediatric doctor. Tyler's exam took two hours. She determined that his is not autistic. She said that she will not diagnose anyone with Sensory Processing Disorder as the criteria for it is not defined enough. We are basically back at square one. His chromosome disorder is too rare for any additional medical insight.
> 
> Next week he will be fitted for a new left foot daytime brace and two new night time leg braces. We will keep fixing him one piece at a time. In the meantime we will enjoy his smiles and laughter.
> 
> Here he is yesterday on his first day of school. Hayley wanted in the photos too. The shorts he are wearing have an elastic waist for potty training and pockets. Last year I made him five pairs since all of the uniform shorts in his size had zippers and buttons that he could not work!







aboveH20 said:


> Gotta remember to use dagnabit more.  It's a hightly underused word.



It's a great word, isn't it?


----------



## ivey_family

Granna4679 said:


> Also, I would like to add that I just noticed your DS's name (Micaiah).  I love it.  That was my dad's name and I have always loved it.  My DD wanted to name her soon-to-be-born son after him but her hubby had other ideas
> For some reason he wanted him to be named after him!



Really?  Your dad's name was Micaiah?  That's amazing!  The first time I heard it was a few months before my first ds was born.  I asked the mom of that Micaiah where the name came from (I Kings 22), and after I read the account, I LOVED it!  (Shame on me for not having read that before!)  I couldn't talk dh into that name for ds#1, but I 'won' with ds#2.   

We love Old Testament names with great character qualities.  If it couldn't be Micaiah, Jonathan is a good alternative for your dgs.  

Regards,
C.


----------



## ivey_family

Daisy'sMama said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you so much for posting your projects I get so much inspiration from this board. Unfortunately, due to too much to do I don't get to post very often. Today, though, I just have to share. This is Daisy's 10th birthday dress. It is a Manhattan from "Sewing Clothes Kids Love". Not a simple dress, but really looks nice when it is done. Felicity is her birthday present and I would have never even attempted a dress for her if it wasn't for you guys.
> 
> THANK YOU ALL!!!



This dress is beautiful and your dd looks just lovely!!  I must buy that book for when my dd is old enough to stand up and twirl!

*Marianne* - I meant to ask you, what book were the two designs you posted from?  I love that skirt design!  (Sorry if I just missed the mention somewhere!)

I have 10 ribbons to sew on the Christening Gown I've been working on and it will be done.  I must stop reading this thread and get back to work while the kiddos are napping!  Pics later today.

Regards,
C.


----------



## princesskayla

Enabler ALERT

The Singer Futura Embroidery machine is on HSN this hour for $549.00 ! It comes with software to adjust and combine designs (simlar to Embird). Not the best machine out there - but it is a great price for a beginning machine. It even does close to a 5x7 (not a true 5x7, but close) It even has 5 flex pays for $110. So you could be sewing on a new machine for 110 to start. This is by far the cheapest I have seen it. This is the one I have. 

I hope this helps someone wanting an embroidery machine.


----------



## Marianne0310

princesskayla said:


> Enabler ALERT
> 
> The Singer Futura Embroidery machine is on HSN this hour for $549.00 ! It comes with software to adjust and combine designs (simlar to Embird). Not the best machine out there - but it is a great price for a beginning machine. It even does close to a 5x7 (not a true 5x7, but close) It even has 5 flex pays for $110. So you could be sewing on a new machine for 110 to start. This is by far the cheapest I have seen it. This is the one I have.
> 
> I hope this helps someone wanting an embroidery machine.




There is also a HSN coupon code for new customers.

*C56838-15% off one item. 09/30/11 *


----------



## SallyfromDE

kdzbear said:


> Tyler went to two doctors yesterday and we finally have good news! His ear appears to be healing and the infection is most likely only in the ear canal. We need one more week of antibiotic ear drops and oral antibiotics and hopefully it will be healed enough to have a new ear tube put in. Once it is healed they can retest his hearing to make sure the infection did not make it to the bone.
> 
> Then we went to the Developmental / Behavioral Pediatric doctor. Tyler's exam took two hours. She determined that his is not autistic. She said that she will not diagnose anyone with Sensory Processing Disorder as the criteria for it is not defined enough. We are basically back at square one. His chromosome disorder is too rare for any additional medical insight.



My nephew was interviewed by the autisim society. My sister had to take him to thier office where he spent several hours with the conselor. Then they spent an afternoon to observe him at school. Their "diagonis" was inconclusive. The felt he does have sensory issues with his hearing but it was something he'd outgrow. The strange part was that they also said he had average reading skills and intelligence. But in kindergarten, was a self taught reader and reading 5th grade level and has photographic memory.


----------



## ncmomof2

Granna4679 said:


> Sooo cute!!  I love the fabric combinations.
> 
> As for the PED-basic...are these new designs that you haven't used before??
> A couple times I have bought from Heather and they wouldn't show up on PES.  She renamed them for me and still didn't show up so she had to resize just a tad bit I believe (it apparently was just outside of my hoop).  On the other hand, I have bought at least 10 designs from stitchontime.com that didn't show up on the PES.  Each time I asked her to resize and she would resend it back unzipped (I assume she resized them as well) and they always show up after she does that.  HTH!
> See above!  And if Heather doesn't answer, send her an email.  She usually answers that quicker!



Thanks!  I ended up getting my hubby to bring his laptop over so it is stiching up now.  It is a file I have had for over a year.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*I got this curtain panel 'NWOT' at thirft store for $4!!!! it's 54 x 52 I  think .Not sure if it will be th ebottom of a dress for dgd Elli or wait to see if I have another g'daughter anytime soon! would be a sweet blanket with the pink minky fabric on the back..or a buggie cover/diaper bag...glider pad cover...wish I had more than the one... I just thought I can also cut out and frame some of it in pink frames,maybe add other stuff in the frame,initials?? who knows but I LOVE IT!!!

it's a crisp b/w but looks creamish in the picture...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> LOL  Maybe that's why we get along so well.  What Cheryl doesn't know, is that everyone has my address now, except for her...  I just finished giving it out to the last people on the list today.
> 
> D~



Did it ever occur to you that my runway entry couldn't have gotten more than one vote if I didn't have more than one dis ID?  How can you be sure that I'm not one of the people who got your address today?  

Think about it. 

 <---- but don't think too long or your face will freeze like



RobRees said:


> MY DS() wanted to be Jake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS (9) asked for hook my DW has been altering a large red shirt into Hook's jacket



Looks great.  Enjoy MNSSHP -- I've never done it, but it looks like fun!



miprender said:


> The third kid does you in



A friend of mine who has three kids said the first two were exact opposites and then when the third came along she was from a completely different planet. 



kdzbear said:


> Then we went to the Developmental / Behavioral Pediatric doctor. Tyler's exam took two hours. She determined that his is not autistic. She said that she will not diagnose anyone with Sensory Processing Disorder as the criteria for it is not defined enough. We are basically back at square one. His chromosome disorder is too rare for any additional medical insight.
> 
> In the meantime we will enjoy his smiles and laughter.
> 
> Here he is yesterday on his first day of school. Hayley wanted in the photos too. The shorts he are wearing have an elastic waist for potty training and pockets. Last year I made him five pairs since all of the uniform shorts in his size had zippers and buttons that he could not work!



I hope Tyler continues his medical improvements and that you continue to enjoy his smiles and laughter!!!



mphalens said:


> Hmm - doesn't work for me . . .



I'm not sure why, but my understadning is that it only works if you have a key pad (the square of numbers on the right hand side of your keyboard) not the numbers along the top.

♥ ♥ ♥ ♥  

PS  Class, that was *Lesson 3*


----------



## Meshell2002

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I got this curtain panel 'NWOT' at thirft store for $4!!!! it's 54 x 52 I  think .Not sure if it will be th ebottom of a dress for dgd Elli or wait to see if I have another g'daughter anytime soon! would be a sweet blanket with the pink minky fabric on the back..or a buggie cover/diaper bag...glider pad cover...wish I had more than the one... I just thought I can also cut out and frame some of it in pink frames,maybe add other stuff in the frame,initials?? who knows but I LOVE IT!!!*



Ok...Disneyjazz....you know how I love thrift store shopping!  need a pic of the curtain!....i have been so disappointed by my thrift store...they want $3 for a naked dirty Barbie that's had a hair cut....when I could buy a new one for $5.

The Vida Toy Story is making me want to buy that pattern....and the sewing clothes kids love book....*is there a knit hoodie in that book*? if it has one I could justify the expense......even though I just want the insa and feliz pattern


----------



## dianemom2

kdzbear said:


> Tyler went to two doctors yesterday and we finally have good news! His ear appears to be healing and the infection is most likely only in the ear canal. We need one more week of antibiotic ear drops and oral antibiotics and hopefully it will be healed enough to have a new ear tube put in. Once it is healed they can retest his hearing to make sure the infection did not make it to the bone.
> 
> Then we went to the Developmental / Behavioral Pediatric doctor. Tyler's exam took two hours. She determined that his is not autistic. She said that she will not diagnose anyone with Sensory Processing Disorder as the criteria for it is not defined enough. We are basically back at square one. His chromosome disorder is too rare for any additional medical insight.
> 
> Next week he will be fitted for a new left foot daytime brace and two new night time leg braces. We will keep fixing him one piece at a time. In the meantime we will enjoy his smiles and laughter.
> 
> Here he is yesterday on his first day of school. Hayley wanted in the photos too. The shorts he are wearing have an elastic waist for potty training and pockets. Last year I made him five pairs since all of the uniform shorts in his size had zippers and buttons that he could not work!


I love your son's shorts.  It is great that you are able to make them.  My sister has been learning to sew to keep her autistic son from getting into his diapers.  She knew some basic sewing before.  Now she is experimenting with sewing together his pajamas top and bottoms.  Then she puts a zipper into the back of the top so she can get him into them.

Sorry that your appointment took so long.  Glad that his ear is getting better.  I hope you start to get some more answers to your other questions.



SallyfromDE said:


> My nephew was interviewed by the autisim society. My sister had to take him to thier office where he spent several hours with the conselor. Then they spent an afternoon to observe him at school. Their "diagonis" was inconclusive. The felt he does have sensory issues with his hearing but it was something he'd outgrow. The strange part was that they also said he had average reading skills and intelligence. But in kindergarten, was a self taught reader and reading 5th grade level and has photographic memory.



Your nephew sounds exactly like my best friend's son.  He was reading as well as a second grader by the  time he was 2.  When he was 3, he started to teach himself Spanish from some picture books that somebody gave them that had English and Spanish in them.  Next thing she knew, he was understanding a lot of the Spanish tv shows on cable.  But he couldn't hold a conversation to tell you that he wanted a banana or a drink of water.  He ended up being diagnosed with Aspergers Syndrome.  With lots of early intervention, he is now about to start at a regular middle school with only a little bit of support.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Meshell2002 said:


> Ok...Disneyjazz....you know how I love thrift store shopping!  need a pic of the curtain!....i have been so disappointed by my thrift store...they want $3 for a naked dirty Barbie that's had a hair cut....when I could buy a new one for $5.
> 
> The Vida Toy Story is making me want to buy that pattern....and the sewing clothes kids love book....*is there a knit hoodie in that book*? if it has one I could justify the expense......even though I just want the insa and feliz pattern


*lol i just realized when i got outta the shower that i had forgotten the picture!!! so i have now posted it and wil do it here too! it's rally crisp b/w not the cream it looks in the picture.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## kdzbear

SallyfromDE said:


> My nephew was interviewed by the autisim society. My sister had to take him to thier office where he spent several hours with the conselor. Then they spent an afternoon to observe him at school. Their "diagonis" was inconclusive. The felt he does have sensory issues with his hearing but it was something he'd outgrow. The strange part was that they also said he had average reading skills and intelligence. But in kindergarten, was a self taught reader and reading 5th grade level and has photographic memory.



Thank you to everyone with all of your support for Tyler. Unfortunately he is still the only one in the world with his exact chromosome deletion so we learn as we go. Simmons just did a study on kids with a 16p11.2 only deletion. Every child in the study had autism or autism spectrum. The doctor cannot udnerstand or explain why a child with a 16p11.2-13.1 deletion does not have it, but it is a good thing! He cannot read or write yet. He is trying. He goes to a regular school for right now and they pull him out for reading and math. I think he is doing amazing.

A few years ago I did not know how to sew. I received a sewing machine for mother's day and a how to book. I sew by trial and error. My seam ripper is my best friend. I am very grateful that I could make his school shorts since I could not find any on the market to go up and down without zippers. They also were not large enough to go over his pull-ups. I am happy that the ones from last year still fit! After five pairs of navy blue shorts, I do not ever want to sew anymore solid color items ever again!


----------



## squirrel

Meshell2002 said:


> Ok...Disneyjazz....you know how I love thrift store shopping!  need a pic of the curtain!....i have been so disappointed by my thrift store...they want $3 for a naked dirty Barbie that's had a hair cut....when I could buy a new one for $5.
> 
> The Vida Toy Story is making me want to buy that pattern....and the sewing clothes kids love book....*is there a knit hoodie in that book*? if it has one I could justify the expense......even though I just want the insa and feliz pattern



It has the Imke Shirt that can be made into a hoodie.  It has the option of a round hood or a pointed hood.

There are 10 different projects listed in the index.


----------



## aboveH20

mphalens said:


> Hmm - doesn't work for me . . .



I assume you don't mean something like in the font Webdings that capital Y is a heart -- not an option here, but IRL you could use it.


----------



## dianemom2

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *lol i just realized when i got outta the shower that i had forgotten the picture!!! so i have now posted it and wil do it here too! it's rally crisp b/w not the cream it looks in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



So what are you planning to make with it?  It is a very pretty print.



squirrel said:


> It has the Imke Shirt that can be made into a hoodie.  It has the option of a round hood or a pointed hood.
> 
> There are 10 different projects listed in the index.



I might have to invest in this book.  I've been considering it for a while now but I haven't been ready to commit.  I really hate tracing the patterns for the Vida, even though I love to make it.  I love the patterns that I can just print off the computer like for the Simply Sweet.


----------



## Meshell2002

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *lol i just realized when i got outta the shower that i had forgotten the picture!!! so i have now posted it and wil do it here too! it's rally crisp b/w not the cream it looks in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



so pretty....I bet you can get a lot of projects out of that big a piece of fabric.



squirrel said:


> It has the Imke Shirt that can be made into a hoodie.  It has the option of a round hood or a pointed hood.
> 
> There are 10 different projects listed in the index.



 awesome..maybe I could just get the  book for now, instead of the Olivia


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

dianemom2 said:


> So what are you planning to make with it?  It is a very pretty print.
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to invest in this book.  I've been considering it for a while now but I haven't been ready to commit.  I really hate tracing the patterns for the Vida, even though I love to make it.  I love the patterns that I can just print off the computer like for the Simply Sweet.


*Not really sure,it's 52x54 i think ,can't remember what i measured,hehe,long ahrd day at work! .
not sure if i wanna do a dress fro oldest dgd Elli,like a 50's looking with black bodie and ful skirt below the knee,she's 9. or save it incase her Mom has another baby { just remarried in march and the kids are already putting in their order for a bro or sis...}anyway i think it would be pretty babygirl stuff,crib blanket with hot pink backing,maybe th eminky stuff,so framed in pink frames for a nursery wall,wish i had more of it,it's target so maybe i need to keep check on clearance rack! but for $4 i couldn't pass it up...*


----------



## mphalens

ivey_family said:


> *Marianne* - I meant to ask you, what book were the two designs you posted from?  I love that skirt design!  (Sorry if I just missed the mention somewhere!)



Sew Serendipity by Kay Whitt
http://http://www.amazon.com/Sew-Serendipity-Fresh-Pretty-Designs/dp/1440203571/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1313717324&sr=8-1

I got my copy at Hancock with a 40% off Joann's coupon - that day I picked up two 1/4yd pieces of fabric and a 1 yd cut as well as the book and I still spent less than the $24.95 that was the cover price of the book 



princesskayla said:


> Enabler ALERT
> 
> The Singer Futura Embroidery machine is on HSN this hour for $549.00 ! It comes with software to adjust and combine designs (simlar to Embird). Not the best machine out there - but it is a great price for a beginning machine. It even does close to a 5x7 (not a true 5x7, but close) It even has 5 flex pays for $110. So you could be sewing on a new machine for 110 to start. This is by far the cheapest I have seen it. This is the one I have.
> 
> I hope this helps someone wanting an embroidery machine.



Dagnabit!  I wasn't home then and I don't have the money right now anyway, but what a great deal!!!



Marianne0310 said:


> There is also a HSN coupon code for new customers.
> 
> *C56838-15% off one item. 09/30/11 *



Hi!   Where have you been hiding???



aboveH20 said:


> Did it ever occur to you that my runway entry couldn't have gotten more than one vote if I didn't have more than one dis ID?  How can you be sure that I'm not one of the people who got your address today?
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> <---- but don't think too long or your face will freeze like






> I'm not sure why, but my understadning is that it only works if you have a key pad (the square of numbers on the right hand side of your keyboard) not the numbers along the top.
> 
> ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥
> 
> PS  Class, that was *Lesson 3*



I'm on a laptop, so no number keypad . . . probably why mine didn't work.



Meshell2002 said:


> The Vida Toy Story is making me want to buy that pattern....and the sewing clothes kids love book....*is there a knit hoodie in that book*? if it has one I could justify the expense......even though I just want the insa and feliz pattern



Why are you helping me justify the purchase of that book???  

QUESTION:  Does anyone who owns that book have experience with the pants pattern in it?  They have "funky" knees???  Know which ones I mean?  Are they a "girls only" pattern or do you think they're unisex?



kdzbear said:


> Thank you to everyone with all of your support for Tyler. Unfortunately he is still the only one in the world with his exact chromosome deletion so we learn as we go. Simmons just did a study on kids with a 16p11.2 only deletion. Every child in the study had autism or autism spectrum. The doctor cannot udnerstand or explain why a child with a 16p11.2-13.1 deletion does not have it, but it is a good thing! He cannot read or write yet. He is trying. He goes to a regular school for right now and they pull him out for reading and math. I think he is doing amazing.
> 
> A few years ago I did not know how to sew. I received a sewing machine for mother's day and a how to book. I sew by trial and error. My seam ripper is my best friend. I am very grateful that I could make his school shorts since I could not find any on the market to go up and down without zippers. They also were not large enough to go over his pull-ups. I am happy that the ones from last year still fit! After five pairs of navy blue shorts, I do not ever want to sew anymore solid color items ever again!



Genetics amaze me in their ability to have one tiny "oops" in them and yet cause such incredible differences . . . Here's to your son's -13 difference!  I think it's amazing too!

And - here's to the seam ripper!!!  One of my best friends too!


I just finished sewing my first two eye spy bags!!!  I over-filled one of them and had to take out a bunch of pellets   The vacuum is NOT going to like me tomorrow   But I'm pleased with how they came out!

Now I need to go finish Miss Siennah's Princess jeans so I can put her birthday box in the mail tomorrow!!! I found the PERFECT birthday card for her today at AC Moore!


----------



## babynala

kdzbear said:


> Tyler went to two doctors yesterday and we finally have good news! His ear appears to be healing and the infection is most likely only in the ear canal. We need one more week of antibiotic ear drops and oral antibiotics and hopefully it will be healed enough to have a new ear tube put in. Once it is healed they can retest his hearing to make sure the infection did not make it to the bone.
> 
> Then we went to the Developmental / Behavioral Pediatric doctor. Tyler's exam took two hours. She determined that his is not autistic. She said that she will not diagnose anyone with Sensory Processing Disorder as the criteria for it is not defined enough. We are basically back at square one. His chromosome disorder is too rare for any additional medical insight.
> 
> Next week he will be fitted for a new left foot daytime brace and two new night time leg braces. We will keep fixing him one piece at a time. In the meantime we will enjoy his smiles and laughter.
> 
> Here he is yesterday on his first day of school. Hayley wanted in the photos too. The shorts he are wearing have an elastic waist for potty training and pockets. Last year I made him five pairs since all of the uniform shorts in his size had zippers and buttons that he could not work!


Glad to hear that Tyler is feeling better and his ears are on the mend.  It seems you are walking on new ground with your son so I hope you continue to get good results but I can imagine it is a very frustrating process.  What a cute back to school picture.  That was a good idea to make your own uniform shorts.  I have a tough time finding shorts and pants for my DS since he must have elastic - I know he would come out of the bathroom at school with his pants down asking for help.  He just doesn't have the patience to deal with a zipper, let alone a button.  



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I got this curtain panel 'NWOT' at thirft store for $4!!!! it's 54 x 52 I  think .Not sure if it will be th ebottom of a dress for dgd Elli or wait to see if I have another g'daughter anytime soon! would be a sweet blanket with the pink minky fabric on the back..or a buggie cover/diaper bag...glider pad cover...wish I had more than the one... I just thought I can also cut out and frame some of it in pink frames,maybe add other stuff in the frame,initials?? who knows but I LOVE IT!!!
> 
> it's a crisp b/w but looks creamish in the picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great score.  That would make a beautiful dress but I might wait and see if there was a new grandbaby on the way....


----------



## SarahJN

Hey everyone!  Sorry I've been lurking.  My mom and I were shopping at Joann tonight and they had Halloween costume patterns out.  There was a Rapunzel dress pattern made by Disney.  I snatched one up.  Just wanted to FYI b/c I haven't seen it mentioned anywhere.


----------



## tricia

mphalens said:


> Why are you helping me justify the purchase of that book???
> 
> QUESTION:  Does anyone who owns that book have experience with the pants pattern in it?  They have "funky" knees???  Know which ones I mean?  Are they a "girls only" pattern or do you
> :



I have made every pattern in the book, so if you have any more questions feel free to ask.  As for the Dortje pattern, 
I have seen it done up for a boy.   Lets see if I can find an example.....
http://www.farbenmix.de/galerie/details.php?image_id=79814&mode=search

http://www.farbenmix.de/galerie/details.php?image_id=69851&mode=search

http://www.farbenmix.de/galerie/details.php?image_id=69844&mode=search

http://www.farbenmix.de/galerie/details.php?image_id=82554&mode=search


Well, as you see, it can be done.  The last ones for sure were modified though.  The original pattern does not have cuffed ankles.


----------



## ivey_family

Hooray!  I completed the christening gown I've been working on for the last three weeks!  Now I can get back to our trip clothes and, maybe, enter Project Runway one of these weeks!

This gown is for a cousin's baby's baptism in October.  Several years ago, I made a christening gown for my ds out of fabric leftover from my wedding gown (which I also made).  My cousin loved that idea so much, she asked me to do something similar.  She gave me the stole from her wedding gown.  It looked like the one in this photo:





Because it was a long, narrow rectangle, I had to do some creative cutting and embellishing to hide the original seam and create enough length in the skirt.  I'm really happy with how it turned out.  I can't wait to hand it off to my cousin!

(I apologize for the huge photos!  Photobucket is giving me problems with resizing photos.)

Front View:





Bodice detail:


----------



## cogero

I finished the last skirt tonite. I am done.

I am going out of town tomorrow until sunday but am thinking of bringing my laptop since I am with the 2 kids alone and so don't want to go to bed at 8pm with the boy LOL.

So I may throw them in the car and take pictures of the girl in them there.

Don't think I am going to make the new runway project deadline since I haven't started.

Off to bed and Cheryl I will wave as I pass your exit since I am going to Plattsburgh.


----------



## ivey_family

mphalens said:


> Sew Serendipity by Kay Whitt
> http://http://www.amazon.com/Sew-Serendipity-Fresh-Pretty-Designs/dp/1440203571/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1313717324&sr=8-1
> 
> I got my copy at Hancock with a 40% off Joann's coupon - that day I picked up two 1/4yd pieces of fabric and a 1 yd cut as well as the book and I still spent less than the $24.95 that was the cover price of the book



Thank you!  I just looked through it on Amazon.  Swoon!  So many cute styles!  How have you found the fit to be?

Regards,
C.


----------



## mkwj

ivey_family said:


> Front View:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bodice detail:



This is just simply beautiful.


----------



## jeniamt

ivey_family said:


> Front View:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bodice detail:



Wow, this is drop dead gorgeous!!  I did a similar thing for my kids' baptismal gown. I used pieces of my mom's 1st communion dress and my grandmother's wedding dress. Both had been damaged by moths!

Advice please, my parents are going on the DCL Spain to FL repo cruise next month. My mom told me tonight that there is a Villain night but they didn't have anything to wear. I'm thinking I should surprise them with embroidered tshirts. Any suggestions on what I should make??  And a point in the right direction as to where I can buy the designs would also be helpful.  I looked at heathersue's page and the only guy villain I really saw was Capt Hook. I would prefer a guy and girl villain that would go together. Does that make sense?  Thanks!!


----------



## NiniMorris

jeniamt said:


> I have it on good authority that Heather will soon have a beautiful Maleficent available...but sorry, I can't help with a guy villain....
> 
> Nini


----------



## Imagineer5

Hi all - I came across this board as well as the vote thread for attraction-inspired outfits. WOW! You are ALL so incredibly talented.  I struggle to mend a seam with a needle and thread - so my question is - is there someplace any of you sell your items? Is there a list somewhere of who does/where? (Etsy, ebay, etc?) 

I am currently preggo (find out the gender tomorrow!!) but we are planning a trip next Oct. for my 30th and I'd love to start finding adorable outfits for the park days/MNSSHP for our then-8 month old.  

I've looked on Etsy but it'd be so neat to find some of the things I keep seeing here! 

Thanks!


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> Press Alt then 3 and release both at the same time.
> 
> Like this ♥ or this ♥  <----almost like watching youtube, right


£
Doesn't look like a heart to me.  Do I get another "F" or can I just give you a really poor teacher's evaluation?  And if instead I were to say, "Dagnabit, it doesn't look like an 'F' to me" would that bring my grade up to a "D"?  I really should have better than an "F" for trying.



jessica52877 said:


> I bought everything last night to do week 3! Not sure why because I KNOW there is no way I'll have the time. We leave tomorrow to camp with the cub scouts and way too much to do to get ready to go!


I think I bought everything I need last night too.  I must really make some progress today.  I've never started my project so late but I've never had such a hectic week either.



kdzbear said:


> Tyler went to two doctors yesterday and we finally have good news! His ear appears to be healing and the infection is most likely only in the ear canal. We need one more week of antibiotic ear drops and oral antibiotics and hopefully it will be healed enough to have a new ear tube put in. Once it is healed they can retest his hearing to make sure the infection did not make it to the bone.
> 
> Then we went to the Developmental / Behavioral Pediatric doctor. Tyler's exam took two hours. She determined that his is not autistic. She said that she will not diagnose anyone with Sensory Processing Disorder as the criteria for it is not defined enough. We are basically back at square one. His chromosome disorder is too rare for any additional medical insight.
> 
> Next week he will be fitted for a new left foot daytime brace and two new night time leg braces. We will keep fixing him one piece at a time. In the meantime we will enjoy his smiles and laughter.
> 
> Here he is yesterday on his first day of school. Hayley wanted in the photos too. The shorts he are wearing have an elastic waist for potty training and pockets. Last year I made him five pairs since all of the uniform shorts in his size had zippers and buttons that he could not work!


Adorable photos!  And so glad the ear is on the mend.  I wish you were able to get some better answers.  I'm not sure I'm pleased with the doctor's stance on refusing to label someone with a Sensory Process Disorder, but I am not a medical doctor.  The important thing is that you get the help you need from the school system and proper therapy.  By pictures alone he looks like a darling boy 



aboveH20 said:


> Whilst I was at the store today I looked for Mr. Pibb (or Phibb?) and couldn't find it.  Is it a regional thing?
> 
> Don't be so smug.  I have it narrowed down to Maine, Montana, Michigan, Minnesota, Manitoba, or Maryland.


I think Mr. Pibb is sold in Maine, Montana, Michigan, Minnesota, Manitoba, Maryland, Missouri and Mississippi.



mphalens said:


> I'm on a laptop, so no number keypad . . . probably why mine didn't work.
> 
> QUESTION:  Does anyone who owns that book have experience with the pants pattern in it?  They have "funky" knees???  Know which ones I mean?  Are they a "girls only" pattern or do you think they're unisex?
> 
> And - here's to the seam ripper!!!  One of my best friends too!


I just have the mini keyboard without the # pad, so it's not just laptops.  We can write £ though -- bet Cheryl will have to work hard to come up with that!

I see Tricia already answered you, but I wanted to say I've seen them for boys and think they are awesome.  I have some corduroy that I want to make into a pair for dd but I get scared trying new patterns that are written by Carla.

My seam ripper has helped me out on all my runway projects.  As a matter of fact, it helped me on the very first seam I sewed with the last project!



ivey_family said:


> Hooray!  I completed the christening gown I've been working on for the last three weeks!  Now I can get back to our trip clothes and, maybe, enter Project Runway one of these weeks!
> 
> This gown is for a cousin's baby's baptism in October.  Several years ago, I made a christening gown for my ds out of fabric leftover from my wedding gown (which I also made).  My cousin loved that idea so much, she asked me to do something similar.  She gave me the stole from her wedding gown.  It looked like the one in this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was a long, narrow rectangle, I had to do some creative cutting and embellishing to hide the original seam and create enough length in the skirt.  I'm really happy with how it turned out.  I can't wait to hand it off to my cousin!
> 
> (I apologize for the huge photos!  Photobucket is giving me problems with resizing photos.)
> 
> Front View:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bodice detail:


Gorgeous but your photos are actually too small.  I would be so scared to work with one precious piece of fabric like that.  You did amazing work!  I would love to see pics of it on the baby as well so hope you get to post some.


cogero said:


> I finished the last skirt tonite. I am done.
> 
> I am going out of town tomorrow until sunday but am thinking of bringing my laptop since I am with the 2 kids alone and so don't want to go to bed at 8pm with the boy LOL.
> 
> So I may throw them in the car and take pictures of the girl in them there.
> 
> Don't think I am going to make the new runway project deadline since I haven't started.
> 
> Off to bed and Cheryl I will wave as I pass your exit since I am going to Plattsburgh.


YAY!!! on finishing your sewing!   I am dying to see the princess skirt.  

Hmm, I haven't started my project runway yet and I still have fabric to wash.  I will be home most of the weekend though.


----------



## NiniMorris

Imagineer5 said:


> Hi all - I came across this board as well as the vote thread for attraction-inspired outfits. WOW! You are ALL so incredibly talented.  I struggle to mend a seam with a needle and thread - so my question is - is there someplace any of you sell your items? Is there a list somewhere of who does/where? (Etsy, ebay, etc?)
> 
> I am currently preggo (find out the gender tomorrow!!) but we are planning a trip next Oct. for my 30th and I'd love to start finding adorable outfits for the park days/MNSSHP for our then-8 month old.
> 
> I've looked on Etsy but it'd be so neat to find some of the things I keep seeing here!
> 
> Thanks!



Most of us put our Etsy shop names in our signature...since we aren't allowed to sell on here....and some of  us have FB pages too...


Nini


----------



## cogero

I love that Christening gown it is just gorgeous.

I am up and need to pack for my weekend trip that i do not really want to go on. 

Will check in later.


----------



## chellewashere

Meshell2002 said:


> the matching hat...and the back


So cute and comfy looking!



Daisy'sMama said:


>


Came out looking so cute and I love the tiara


RobRees said:


> MY DS() wanted to be Jake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS (9) asked for hook my DW has been altering a large red shirt into Hook's jacket


That is awesome.
Halloween has me scared. Waiting for DD to tell me what she wants to be - besides a werewolf URGH. Trying to convince her to be a punk ghoul cheerleader. Since we all have to do matching outfits that would be so much easier for me to do.


ivey_family said:


> Front View:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bodice detail:



How beautiful. What a great family heirloom!!

Wanted to try to catch up a little bit today since we are leaving tonight  Have to go in about an hour and pick up DH to rent the car. Im sure when I come back in 2 weeks I will be so far behind.


----------



## babynala

RobRees - lost your quote but I wanted to say that your wife did a great job on the pirate costumes.  I love Jake.  I wanted my son to be him for Halloween but he wants to be a regular pirate (but without an eye patch since Captain Hook doesn't wear an eye patch).  The Hook costume is great too - love how she reused the shirt.  



ivey_family said:


> Hooray!  I completed the christening gown I've been working on for the last three weeks!  Now I can get back to our trip clothes and, maybe, enter Project Runway one of these weeks!
> 
> This gown is for a cousin's baby's baptism in October.  Several years ago, I made a christening gown for my ds out of fabric leftover from my wedding gown (which I also made).  My cousin loved that idea so much, she asked me to do something similar.
> Because it was a long, narrow rectangle, I had to do some creative cutting and embellishing to hide the original seam and create enough length in the skirt.  I'm really happy with how it turned out.  I can't wait to hand it off to my cousin!
> 
> (I apologize for the huge photos!  Photobucket is giving me problems with resizing photos.)
> 
> Front View:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bodice detail:


This is so beautiful.  How wonderful that you were able to use part of her wedding dress to make this gorgeous gown that is sure to become a family heirloom.  



cogero said:


> I finished the last skirt tonite. I am done.
> 
> I am going out of town tomorrow until sunday but am thinking of bringing my laptop since I am with the 2 kids alone and so don't want to go to bed at 8pm with the boy LOL.
> 
> So I may throw them in the car and take pictures of the girl in them there.
> 
> Don't think I am going to make the new runway project deadline since I haven't started.
> 
> Off to bed and Cheryl I will wave as I pass your exit since I am going to Plattsburgh.


 Great job on getting all of your sewing done.  I am beyond impressed.  You did an amazing job on everything you made and with time to spare!  I know you are going for a memorial but I hope you have a nice time this weekend.  



chellewashere said:


> Wanted to try to catch up a little bit today since we are leaving tonight  Have to go in about an hour and pick up DH to rent the car. Im sure when I come back in 2 weeks I will be so far behind.


 Have a great time on your trip and be sure to post some pictures when you get back.  Tell  we said Hi (darn, I can't remember Cheryl's lesson to make the circle Mickey head so I had to cheat)


----------



## kdzbear

The christening gown in gorgeous. I don't think I would have the courage to take apart a wedding dress! 

Thank you for all of the kind comments on Tyler. We just take it one day at a time with him!


----------



## Meshell2002

ivey_family said:


> Hooray!  I completed the christening gown I've been working on for the last three weeks!  Now I can get back to our trip clothes and, maybe, enter Project Runway one of these weeks!
> 
> This gown is for a cousin's baby's baptism in October.  Several years ago, I made a christening gown for my ds out of fabric leftover from my wedding gown (which I also made).  My cousin loved that idea so much, she asked me to do something similar.  She gave me the stole from her wedding gown.  It looked like the one in this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was a long, narrow rectangle, I had to do some creative cutting and embellishing to hide the original seam and create enough length in the skirt.  I'm really happy with how it turned out.  I can't wait to hand it off to my cousin!
> 
> (I apologize for the huge photos!  Photobucket is giving me problems with resizing photos.)
> 
> Front View:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bodice detail:





love baby stuff! post pics of the baby in it when the LO wears it


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

aboveH20 said:


> Press Alt then 3 and release both at the same time.
> 
> Like this ♥ or this ♥  <----almost like watching youtube, right



It doesn't seem to work for me.    Must be b/c I have a laptop too.  Bummer!  I was hoping I could figure it out since so many people use that symbol on fb.  Thanks for trying though.

Someone wants me to make them a minnie mouse shirt with the child's name in the disney font.  I have stitch era, but you need to have the disney font on your computer in order to use it in stitch era.  Is that correct?  If so, do you know where I can get it and download it safely?  I would prefer to not have to buy a digitized font.


----------



## NiniMorris

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> It doesn't seem to work for me.    Must be b/c I have a laptop too.  Bummer!  I was hoping I could figure it out since so many people use that symbol on fb.  Thanks for trying though.
> 
> Someone wants me to make them a minnie mouse shirt with the child's name in the disney font.  I have stitch era, but you need to have the disney font on your computer in order to use it in stitch era.  Is that correct?  If so, do you know where I can get it and download it safely?  I would prefer to not have to buy a digitized font.



The Waltograph font is a ttf...meaning you should be able to get it for free..however, when I tried it , well, let's just say it did not work all that well.  I bought the font from Heather Sue and it was much nicer...


Nini


----------



## Imagineer5

NiniMorris said:


> Most of us put our Etsy shop names in our signature...since we aren't allowed to sell on here....and some of  us have FB pages too...
> 
> 
> Nini



Oh awesome, I didn't see those! THank you!


----------



## mphalens

tricia said:


> I have made every pattern in the book, so if you have any more questions feel free to ask.  As for the Dortje pattern,
> I have seen it done up for a boy.   Lets see if I can find an example.....
> http://www.farbenmix.de/galerie/details.php?image_id=79814&mode=search
> 
> http://www.farbenmix.de/galerie/details.php?image_id=69851&mode=search
> 
> http://www.farbenmix.de/galerie/details.php?image_id=69844&mode=search
> 
> http://www.farbenmix.de/galerie/details.php?image_id=82554&mode=search
> 
> 
> Well, as you see, it can be done.  The last ones for sure were modified though.  The original pattern does not have cuffed ankles.



Yay!  Awesome!  Now I just have to have a little extra cash to buy the book!!! I'm sure I'll have questions after that!



ivey_family said:


> Hooray!  I completed the christening gown I've been working on for the last three weeks!  Now I can get back to our trip clothes and, maybe, enter Project Runway one of these weeks!
> 
> This gown is for a cousin's baby's baptism in October.  Several years ago, I made a christening gown for my ds out of fabric leftover from my wedding gown (which I also made).  My cousin loved that idea so much, she asked me to do something similar.  She gave me the stole from her wedding gown.  It looked like the one in this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was a long, narrow rectangle, I had to do some creative cutting and embellishing to hide the original seam and create enough length in the skirt.  I'm really happy with how it turned out.  I can't wait to hand it off to my cousin!
> 
> (I apologize for the huge photos!  Photobucket is giving me problems with resizing photos.)
> 
> Front View:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bodice detail:



Simply GORGEOUS!!!!! 



cogero said:


> I finished the last skirt tonite. I am done.
> 
> I am going out of town tomorrow until sunday but am thinking of bringing my laptop since I am with the 2 kids alone and so don't want to go to bed at 8pm with the boy LOL.
> 
> So I may throw them in the car and take pictures of the girl in them there.
> 
> Don't think I am going to make the new runway project deadline since I haven't started.
> 
> Off to bed and Cheryl I will wave as I pass your exit since I am going to Plattsburgh.



Yay for finishing!  And I hope you have a safe trip!   Can't wait to see pics of all your outfits!



ivey_family said:


> Thank you!  I just looked through it on Amazon.  Swoon!  So many cute styles!  How have you found the fit to be?
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Still haven't had a chance to sew anything up for myself since I got here . . . I finished the princess jeans I needed to for a gift, I've made a "Wicked" tutu and two eye-spy bags . . . today is supposed to be roll-up pants and hopefully a messenger bag and ipod case . . . but we'll see how that works out.



VBAndrea said:


> £
> Doesn't look like a heart to me.  Do I get another "F" or can I just give you a really poor teacher's evaluation?  And if instead I were to say, "Dagnabit, it doesn't look like an 'F' to me" would that bring my grade up to a "D"?  I really should have better than an "F" for trying.
> 
> 
> I just have the mini keyboard without the # pad, so it's not just laptops.  We can write £ though -- bet Cheryl will have to work hard to come up with that!
> 
> I see Tricia already answered you, but I wanted to say I've seen them for boys and think they are awesome.  I have some corduroy that I want to make into a pair for dd but I get scared trying new patterns that are written by Carla..



These special font lessons are tricky, aren't they???  Especially when we have to pretty much figure them out on our own when the teacher's computer doesn't correspond to our own 

Thanks for replying about the pants too!


----------



## Marianne0310

Originally Posted by mphalens
Hi!  Where have you been hiding???


Hi! Marianne,

We just got back from helping our son and his family relocate back to MA. 
So much to catch up on the Disboards. 

I still stink at multi-quoting

Just wanted to let everyone know I love the new creations, everyone has been so busy.
Project Runway is awesome! Such beautiful customs, hopefully I'll be able to join in the fun. 

How exciting to have a Joann's coming to Pineville

Talk to you soon,
Marianne


----------



## froggy33

NiniMorris said:


> The Waltograph font is a ttf...meaning you should be able to get it for free..however, when I tried it , well, let's just say it did not work all that well.  I bought the font from Heather Sue and it was much nicer...
> 
> 
> Nini



I have stitch era and can use the disney fonts, but I also have available a purchased font.  They are all in .pes format...how do you put together a word or saying??  Did you do it in stitch era.  I can digitize most anything, but haven't been able to figure this out!


----------



## aboveH20

ivey_family said:


> Hooray!  I completed the christening gown I've been working on for the last three weeks!  Now I can get back to our trip clothes and, maybe, enter Project Runway one of these weeks!
> 
> This gown is for a cousin's baby's baptism in October.  Several years ago, I made a christening gown for my ds out of fabric leftover from my wedding gown (which I also made).  My cousin loved that idea so much, she asked me to do something similar.  She gave me the stole from her wedding gown.  It looked like the one in this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front View:



Beautiful.  What an amazing keepsake.  I bet it will stay in the family for generations.



cogero said:


> Off to bed and Cheryl I will wave as I pass your exit since I am going to Plattsburgh.



 Exit 10 off the Northway.  I'll wave back. 




VBAndrea said:


> Doesn't look like a heart to me.  Do I get another "F" or can I just give you a really poor teacher's evaluation?  And if instead I were to say, "Dagnabit, it doesn't look like an 'F' to me" would that bring my grade up to a "D"?  I really should have better than an "F" for trying.




 Lucky for you.  Dagnabit will raise your grade to a D.



VBAndrea said:


> I think Mr. Pibb is sold in Maine, Montana, Michigan, Minnesota, Manitoba, Maryland, Missouri and Mississippi.



I was all set for a road trip to Missouri -- until I remembered that my car just left for VT with my older son. 




babynala said:


> Have a great time on your trip and be sure to post some pictures when you get back.  Tell  we said Hi (darn, I can't remember Cheryl's lesson to make the circle Mickey head so I had to cheat)



You don't remember *Lesson Two*???  Since you didn't work dagnabit into your reply you'll be haing detention next week.  That will give you plenty of time to study making °o°


----------



## NiniMorris

froggy33 said:


> I have stitch era and can use the disney fonts, but I also have available a purchased font.  They are all in .pes format...how do you put together a word or saying??  Did you do it in stitch era.  I can digitize most anything, but haven't been able to figure this out!



Good Luck...

I did use it to add a name, but I did not like it... I really don't remember how I did it , except to say I had to add each letter individually.  I am liking Embird a LOT better!  So much so that I will not think a  half second to pay the $140 when my 30 days free is up!

Someone on here did give me the info on how to do it, but I deleted the info once I decided it wasn't for me.  (I know...no help what so ever!)

Maybe the name will come to me...my old age is really acting up today!


----------



## Blyssfull

froggy33 said:


> I have stitch era and can use the disney fonts, but I also have available a purchased font.  They are all in .pes format...how do you put together a word or saying??  Did you do it in stitch era.  I can digitize most anything, but haven't been able to figure this out!





NiniMorris said:


> Good Luck...
> 
> I did use it to add a name, but I did not like it... I really don't remember how I did it , except to say I had to add each letter individually.  I am liking Embird a LOT better!  So much so that I will not think a  half second to pay the $140 when my 30 days free is up!
> 
> Someone on here did give me the info on how to do it, but I deleted the info once I decided it wasn't for me.  (I know...no help what so ever!)
> 
> Maybe the name will come to me...my old age is really acting up today!




All the fonts I've installed on my laptop do show up on SEU for me, but I've been reluctant to stitch them out because I know it's probably not going to look good. I've been able to pull together designs with monograms but I still can't figure out how to merge letters together... so if y'all figure it out *please!* share!


----------



## cydswipe

Hi there again,

Still mostly in lurking mode  but looking for a little help w/ my Brother PE 770.  I am trying to applique one of Heather Sue's mouse heads w/ pacifer.

My instruction manual says to hit the setting  key and se the thread color display to name of color so :applique material, applique position and applique are displayed on the screen................. what???  I think I've pushed every button and don't see anything in regards to that?  What am I doing wrong???

I want this appliqued not just embroidered... make sense?

Thanks so much for your time!!!!!!!


----------



## froggy33

NiniMorris said:


> Good Luck...
> 
> I did use it to add a name, but I did not like it... I really don't remember how I did it , except to say I had to add each letter individually.  I am liking Embird a LOT better!  So much so that I will not think a  half second to pay the $140 when my 30 days free is up!
> 
> Someone on here did give me the info on how to do it, but I deleted the info once I decided it wasn't for me.  (I know...no help what so ever!)
> 
> Maybe the name will come to me...my old age is really acting up today!


I figured it out!! Man it feels so good to "accomplish" something - no matter how trivial!

Thanks!


----------



## froggy33

Blyssfull said:


> All the fonts I've installed on my laptop do show up on SEU for me, but I've been reluctant to stitch them out because I know it's probably not going to look good. I've been able to pull together designs with monograms but I still can't figure out how to merge letters together... so if y'all figure it out *please!* share!


I'm going to go to lunch, but when I get back I'll write something up quick!


----------



## tricia

froggy33 said:


> I'm going to go to lunch, but when I get back I'll write something up quick!



that would be awesome.  I have recently downloaded it, but have not had a chance to try any thing out yet.


----------



## miprender

Look at my ticker. I convinced DH to go back again next year until waiting for 2013.  I guess I have more sewing to do


And I want to be Cheryl's favorite student  ♥ ♥ ♥ °O° ♥ ♥ ♥  ☻☻☻☻  How am I doing Cheryl??? 




kdzbear said:


> Tyler went to two doctors yesterday and we finally have good news! His ear appears to be healing and the infection is most likely only in the ear canal. We need one more week of antibiotic ear drops and oral antibiotics and hopefully it will be healed enough to have a new ear tube put in. Once it is healed they can retest his hearing to make sure the infection did not make it to the bone.
> 
> Then we went to the Developmental / Behavioral Pediatric doctor. Tyler's exam took two hours. She determined that his is not autistic. She said that she will not diagnose anyone with Sensory Processing Disorder as the criteria for it is not defined enough. We are basically back at square one. His chromosome disorder is too rare for any additional medical insight.
> 
> Next week he will be fitted for a new left foot daytime brace and two new night time leg braces. We will keep fixing him one piece at a time. In the meantime we will enjoy his smiles and laughter.
> 
> Here he is yesterday on his first day of school. Hayley wanted in the photos too. The shorts he are wearing have an elastic waist for potty training and pockets. Last year I made him five pairs since all of the uniform shorts in his size had zippers and buttons that he could not work!



 Glad his ear is doing better. Your children are adorable.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I got this curtain panel 'NWOT' at thirft store for $4!!!! it's 54 x 52 I  think .Not sure if it will be th ebottom of a dress for dgd Elli or wait to see if I have another g'daughter anytime soon! would be a sweet blanket with the pink minky fabric on the back..or a buggie cover/diaper bag...glider pad cover...wish I had more than the one... I just thought I can also cut out and frame some of it in pink frames,maybe add other stuff in the frame,initials?? who knows but I LOVE IT!!!
> 
> it's a crisp b/w but looks creamish in the picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 Nice find.



ivey_family said:


> Hooray!  I completed the christening gown I've been working on for the last three weeks!  Now I can get back to our trip clothes and, maybe, enter Project Runway one of these weeks!
> 
> This gown is for a cousin's baby's baptism in October.  Several years ago, I made a christening gown for my ds out of fabric leftover from my wedding gown (which I also made).  My cousin loved that idea so much, she asked me to do something similar.  She gave me the stole from her wedding gown.
> Because it was a long, narrow rectangle, I had to do some creative cutting and embellishing to hide the original seam and create enough length in the skirt.  I'm really happy with how it turned out.  I can't wait to hand it off to my cousin!
> 
> (I apologize for the huge photos!  Photobucket is giving me problems with resizing photos.)
> 
> Front View:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bodice detail:



That is so beautiful.



cogero said:


> I finished the last skirt tonite. I am done.
> .



 



chellewashere said:


> Wanted to try to catch up a little bit today since we are leaving tonight  Have to go in about an hour and pick up DH to rent the car. Im sure when I come back in 2 weeks I will be so far behind.



 Have a Magical Time.



cydswipe said:


> Hi there again,
> 
> Still mostly in lurking mode  but looking for a little help w/ my Brother PE 770.  I am trying to applique one of Heather Sue's mouse heads w/ pacifer.
> 
> My instruction manual says to hit the setting  key and se the thread color display to name of color so :applique material, applique position and applique are displayed on the screen................. what???  I think I've pushed every button and don't see anything in regards to that?  What am I doing wrong???
> 
> I want this appliqued not just embroidered... make sense?
> 
> Thanks so much for your time!!!!!!!



Have you loaded your design into the machine already. Otherwise it should either pop up with the thread color or number of stitches.


----------



## NiniMorris

cydswipe said:


> Hi there again,
> 
> Still mostly in lurking mode  but looking for a little help w/ my Brother PE 770.  I am trying to applique one of Heather Sue's mouse heads w/ pacifer.
> 
> My instruction manual says to hit the setting  key and se the thread color display to name of color so :applique material, applique position and applique are displayed on the screen................. what???  I think I've pushed every button and don't see anything in regards to that?  What am I doing wrong???
> 
> I want this appliqued not just embroidered... make sense?
> 
> Thanks so much for your time!!!!!!!



First, put your thumb drive int he machine.  Click the button that makes the thumb drive show up.(that silly little design that is on your usb drives as well)  Then after the designs show up, press the left arrow (or right arrow) key until you see the design you want to do.  Then press the button on your screen that has the up sign...to upload the design into the machine.

Now, to see the colors, press the button that looks like a piece of paper or a page in a book.  That is the one that determines what the display will show.  Again, use left and right arrows to get to the color selection and then press the back...Voila!  It will show you the color to use for each stitch.


You can also use the color sheet that is sent via a jpeg file form Heather.


(Disclaimer...I am NOT at my machine so I might not have it 100% right...but if you still can't get it...let me know and I will go down and take some pictures...)


Nini


----------



## cydswipe

NiniMorris said:


> First, put your thumb drive int he machine.  Click the button that makes the thumb drive show up.(that silly little design that is on your usb drives as well)  Then after the designs show up, press the left arrow (or right arrow) key until you see the design you want to do.  Then press the button on your screen that has the up sign...to upload the design into the machine.
> 
> Now, to see the colors, press the button that looks like a piece of paper or a page in a book.  That is the one that determines what the display will show.  Again, use left and right arrows to get to the color selection and then press the back...Voila!  It will show you the color to use for each stitch.
> 
> 
> You can also use the color sheet that is sent via a jpeg file form Heather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Disclaimer...I am NOT at my machine so I might not have it 100% right...but if you still can't get it...let me know and I will go down and take some pictures...)
> 
> 
> Nini




Thanks for your fast reply... it's not the color part... my screen doesn't show "applique material" or Applique Position on the screen with 
on the page of check color
 and adjust... make sense?

thanks!


----------



## NiniMorris

cydswipe said:


> Thanks for your fast reply... it's not the color part... my screen doesn't show "applique material" or Applique Position on the screen with
> on the page of check color
> and adjust... make sense?
> 
> thanks!



Got'cha!  

That is something that won't show up...you just have to look at the color sheet that Heather Sue send with the design...

For instance 99% of the time, the placement stitch comes first, then the tack down stitch, then you trim and go to the next color.  With HS you usually do all the applique pieces (in those two color steps) first, then add the details and the satin outline stitches.

Some other designers don't do that...and you have to guess.    Does that make sense?

Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

cydswipe said:


> Thanks for your fast reply... it's not the color part... my screen doesn't show "applique material" or Applique Position on the screen with
> on the page of check color
> and adjust... make sense?
> 
> thanks!



Your screen will not show applique material or applique position.  

The first stitch you do will be your placement.  Just stitch that directly on to your fabric.

Then cut a piece of material that covers that and spray it on (I spray the fabric and stick it down).  

Your next stitch will be the tackdown stitch.  It tacks the material in place.  Once that is finished you remove the hoop from the machine (don't unhoop everything) and cut the fabric as close as you can to the tackdown stitch.

If you are doing just one fabric such as a plain Mickey head your next stitch will be the final satin stitch.  Your machine will show different colors for all three of these b/c that's how the machine knows when to start and stop (I learned that from Teresa  ).  If you are doing a second fabric the next stitch would likely be the placement stitch for the second fabric, then the tackdown stitch.  Then it would do the tackdown pics and you can just look at the pic on the screen to see which it does first or refer to the jpeg file. 

I hope this is what you are trying to figure out.


----------



## VBAndrea

miprender said:


> :
> And I want to be Cheryl's favorite student  ♥ ♥ ♥ °O° ♥ ♥ ♥  ☻☻☻☻  How am I doing Cheryl???



You are such a brown-noser trying to be teacher's pet!


I am excited you have more sewing on your plate though!


----------



## teresajoy

Blyssfull said:


> Anyone have a good free crayon roll up pattern for a 5x7 hoop? My friend is going to China to adopt a brother and sister and was thinking it would be fun for them to have for the ride home - they will be joining their brother Tai who was adopted from China 2 years ago. They are all between 11-12 years old, so colored pencil roll up or marker roll up would work too!!! I'd love to make them for them!!!




I found this today. It's not in the hoop but it looks really cute and easily personalized. I thought about making mouse ears instead of the flower to do for big gives. Plus it holds a small pad. HTH

http://www.skiptomylou.org/2009/12/18/felt-crayon-holder/[/QUOTE]



froggy33 said:


> Do you all think a custom based on a restaurant in a disney resort would work for week#3?  I have one on my to do list anyway, so thought I would maybe make it now.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jessica



I was wondering the same thing! 



MyDisneyTrio said:


> Anyone know where I can get test track embroidery design. I've seen one used before but cannot find it anywhere!



FrouFrou by HeatherSue has one. 



turtlegirl25 said:


> I absolutely LOVE looking through all of your posts.  You gals are amazing!  I thought I should pass along a website I use in my invitation business.  I have always been very happy with the satin ribbon.  I noticed they sell *ric-rac for CHEAP*!!!  Each 25 yard spool is *$1.49 for 5 mm* and *$2.49 for 10 mm*.  About 10 years ago I ordered almost every color of curling ribbon from them and still have used up half of it.
> 
> http://www.codwholesale.com/Ric-Rac_c_54.html
> 
> Keep having FUN sewing so I can have fun looking.



OOOH, thank you!!!




Daisy'sMama said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you so much for posting your projects I get so much inspiration from this board. Unfortunately, due to too much to do I don't get to post very often. Today, though, I just have to share. This is Daisy's 10th birthday dress. It is a Manhattan from "Sewing Clothes Kids Love". Not a simple dress, but really looks nice when it is done. Felicity is her birthday present and I would have never even attempted a dress for her if it wasn't for you guys.
> 
> THANK YOU ALL!!!



GORGEOUS!!!!! This is really beautiful!!! 



Adi12982 said:


> Did you find it??
> 
> TERESA - Maybe you could post links on page 1 for these - for those of us that don't or can't come on every day?  THANKS!



I was thinking I should do that to. 



RobRees said:


> MY DS() wanted to be Jake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS (9) asked for hook my DW has been altering a large red shirt into Hook's jacket



Wow!!!! Very cool! 



NiniMorris said:


> Question...does anyone else remember when Tom first started posting on here and saying it was his 'wife' that was making the beautiful creations?
> 
> Just sayin'...
> 
> 
> Nini



Ah yes, I remember that well!  


ivey_family said:


> Hooray!  I completed the christening gown I've been working on for the last three weeks!  Now I can get back to our trip clothes and, maybe, enter Project Runway one of these weeks!
> 
> This gown is for a cousin's baby's baptism in October.  Several years ago, I made a christening gown for my ds out of fabric leftover from my wedding gown (which I also made).  My cousin loved that idea so much, she asked me to do something similar.  She gave me the stole from her wedding gown.  It looked like the one in this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was a long, narrow rectangle, I had to do some creative cutting and embellishing to hide the original seam and create enough length in the skirt.  I'm really happy with how it turned out.  I can't wait to hand it off to my cousin!
> 
> (I apologize for the huge photos!  Photobucket is giving me problems with resizing photos.)
> 
> Front View:



When I first started reading your post, I was trying to figure out how that dress could possibly be a christening gown!!! LOL!  But, then I kept reading and saw what you meant!  Very beautiful! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> It doesn't seem to work for me.    Must be b/c I have a laptop too.  Bummer!  I was hoping I could figure it out since so many people use that symbol on fb.  Thanks for trying though.



On Facebook all you have to do is < and 3 <3


----------



## Disneymom1218

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> It doesn't seem to work for me.    Must be b/c I have a laptop too.  Bummer!  I was hoping I could figure it out since so many people use that symbol on fb.  Thanks for trying though.
> 
> Someone wants me to make them a minnie mouse shirt with the child's name in the disney font.  I have stitch era, but you need to have the disney font on your computer in order to use it in stitch era.  Is that correct?  If so, do you know where I can get it and download it safely?  I would prefer to not have to buy a digitized font.


 on a laptop alot of times the numbers are on the letters as well so you have to hold down the FCN ALT and 3 at once and it will make the ♥ <~~ see

Edited to add:
Not the # 3 on your top number row. On my laptop it has a light blue 3 on the same key as my L that is the one I use. Hope it helps


----------



## froggy33

Good afternoon! For those of you that were wondering, as I was, about lettering in Stitch ERA. 

Firt, I think the already loaded fonts, or fonts you load to your computer do work well.  Admittedly, some better than others.  I just digitzed and stitched this image recently, using all embedded fonts.  So I know they work and you can do it!  I did it on a Tshirt, so I used wash away on top.





As for joining fonts.  I think I figured it out, although I haven't actually stitched one out to see if it works.
Following this image (which is what your SEU screen would look like doing this):





1. open the first letter of the word you are making (mine was a K in .pes format).  Double ckik the file in the folder or select open file under artwork in SEU. These are done in stitch packs.  Notice to the right, when you open the object manager, you can select the stitch pack for that letter.  Then you can adjust size, color, or rotation of the individual letter.  Just clicking on the K itself will only select individual stitches.

2. To add a subsequent letter, select Design gallery on the left hand side.  Then within that, select machine format (since you'll want the other .pes (etc) files).  Find the file you have your letters in.  It can't be a zipped file...I had to transfer mine to a regular file.

3.  Select the next letter and drag and drop that into the working area.  It will transfer and up will pop a box asking you how you want to assgn this letter I just check the bottom choice, where I can choose the color I want.

4.  The new letter will be there and can again be selected in the object manager to adjust it how you would like.  Continue to do this with the remaining letters.  When all are together you can select them all in the object manager or select stithes by rectangle right under the stitch editing words in middle top.  Then you can adjust the word as a whole.

5.  In order to keep the machine from stopping at every letter, (so if you want the whole word to be the same color thread and just stitch on through).  You have to assign them all the same color.  To do this, just make each letter the same color, by selecting the top color (no. 1) in the color bar over by the design gallery.  Or if you want each letter a different color, just select a different color box for each letter.

6.  Export this design.  Click on the little arrow next to the file button on top left.  Then name/export how you would like.  And done

You can do this with other designs as well, like if you wanted to put 2 4x4 designs together into a 5x7 hoop so you don't have to rehoop.

Good luck!


----------



## PixieDust32

froggy33 said:


> Good afternoon! For those of you that were wondering, as I was, about lettering in Stitch ERA.
> 
> Firt, I think the already loaded fonts, or fonts you load to your computer do work well.  Admittedly, some better than others.  I just digitzed and stitched this image recently, using all embedded fonts.  So I know they work and you can do it!  I did it on a Tshirt, so I used wash away on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for joining fonts.  I think I figured it out, although I haven't actually stitched one out to see if it works.
> Following this image (which is what your SEU screen would look like doing this):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. open the first letter of the word you are making (mine was a K in .pes format).  Double ckik the file in the folder or select open file under artwork in SEU. These are done in stitch packs.  Notice to the right, when you open the object manager, you can select the stitch pack for that letter.  Then you can adjust size, color, or rotation of the individual letter.  Just clicking on the K itself will only select individual stitches.
> 
> 2. To add a subsequent letter, select Design gallery on the left hand side.  Then within that, select machine format (since you'll want the other .pes (etc) files).  Find the file you have your letters in.  It can't be a zipped file...I had to transfer mine to a regular file.
> 
> 3.  Select the next letter and drag and drop that into the working area.  It will transfer and up will pop a box asking you how you want to assgn this letter I just check the bottom choice, where I can choose the color I want.
> 
> 4.  The new letter will be there and can again be selected in the object manager to adjust it how you would like.  Continue to do this with the remaining letters.  When all are together you can select them all in the object manager or select stithes by rectangle right under the stitch editing words in middle top.  Then you can adjust the word as a whole.
> 
> 5.  In order to keep the machine from stopping at every letter, (so if you want the whole word to be the same color thread and just stitch on through).  You have to assign them all the same color.  To do this, just make each letter the same color, by selecting the top color (no. 1) in the color bar over by the design gallery.  Or if you want each letter a different color, just select a different color box for each letter.
> 
> 6.  Export this design.  Click on the little arrow next to the file button on top left.  Then name/export how you would like.  And done
> 
> You can do this with other designs as well, like if you wanted to put 2 4x4 designs together into a 5x7 hoop so you don't have to rehoop.
> 
> Good luck!


*
Is this for the sewing machine program? *


----------



## froggy33

Sorry, yep.  This is using the free program StitchERA Universal.  Some of us use it to digitize, but I know others just use it for simpler stuff like lettering.


----------



## Blyssfull

froggy33 said:


> Good afternoon! For those of you that were wondering, as I was, about lettering in Stitch ERA.
> 
> Firt, I think the already loaded fonts, or fonts you load to your computer do work well.  Admittedly, some better than others.  I just digitzed and stitched this image recently, using all embedded fonts.  So I know they work and you can do it!  I did it on a Tshirt, so I used wash away on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for joining fonts.  I think I figured it out, although I haven't actually stitched one out to see if it works.
> Following this image (which is what your SEU screen would look like doing this):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. open the first letter of the word you are making (mine was a K in .pes format).  Double ckik the file in the folder or select open file under artwork in SEU. These are done in stitch packs.  Notice to the right, when you open the object manager, you can select the stitch pack for that letter.  Then you can adjust size, color, or rotation of the individual letter.  Just clicking on the K itself will only select individual stitches.
> 
> 2. To add a subsequent letter, select Design gallery on the left hand side.  Then within that, select machine format (since you'll want the other .pes (etc) files).  Find the file you have your letters in.  It can't be a zipped file...I had to transfer mine to a regular file.
> 
> 3.  Select the next letter and drag and drop that into the working area.  It will transfer and up will pop a box asking you how you want to assgn this letter I just check the bottom choice, where I can choose the color I want.
> 
> 4.  The new letter will be there and can again be selected in the object manager to adjust it how you would like.  Continue to do this with the remaining letters.  When all are together you can select them all in the object manager or select stithes by rectangle right under the stitch editing words in middle top.  Then you can adjust the word as a whole.
> 
> 5.  In order to keep the machine from stopping at every letter, (so if you want the whole word to be the same color thread and just stitch on through).  You have to assign them all the same color.  To do this, just make each letter the same color, by selecting the top color (no. 1) in the color bar over by the design gallery.  Or if you want each letter a different color, just select a different color box for each letter.
> 
> 6.  Export this design.  Click on the little arrow next to the file button on top left.  Then name/export how you would like.  And done
> 
> You can do this with other designs as well, like if you wanted to put 2 4x4 designs together into a 5x7 hoop so you don't have to rehoop.
> 
> Good luck!



You are a SEU genius and have no IDEA how much I appreciate the time you took to write this up. I have been eager to do this and have surfed the web for hours trying to find free tutorials to no avail. Thanks so much, again, for sharing!


----------



## aboveH20

miprender said:


> Look at my ticker. I convinced DH to go back again next year until waiting for 2013.  I guess I have more sewing to do
> 
> 
> And I want to be Cheryl's favorite student  ♥ ♥ ♥ °O° ♥ ♥ ♥  ☻☻☻☻  How am I doing Cheryl???



Dear Favorite Student,

You are doing an excellent job of following directions, practicing, and going above and beyond to make the ☻.

I have never had a student show such initiative, motivation, and self-startednessability.  Congratuations.  I'm sure it is all of those qualities that were the determining factor in your husband deciding upon another trip to WDW.



Your Favorite Teacher 




VBAndrea said:


> You are such a brown-noser trying to be teacher's pet!



And it's working quite well.  



froggy33 said:


> Good afternoon! For those of you that were wondering, as I was, about lettering in Stitch ERA.
> 
> Firt, I think the already loaded fonts, or fonts you load to your computer do work well.  Admittedly, some better than others.  I just digitzed and stitched this image recently, using all embedded fonts.  So I know they work and you can do it!  I did it on a Tshirt, so I used wash away on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can do this with other designs as well, like if you wanted to put 2 4x4 designs together into a 5x7 hoop so you don't have to rehoop.
> 
> Good luck!



 I can't wait to try it.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

ivey_family said:


> Hooray!  I completed the christening gown I've been working on for the last three weeks!  Now I can get back to our trip clothes and, maybe, enter Project Runway one of these weeks!
> 
> This gown is for a cousin's baby's baptism in October.  Several years ago, I made a christening gown for my ds out of fabric leftover from my wedding gown (which I also made).  My cousin loved that idea so much, she asked me to do something similar.  She gave me the stole from her wedding gown.  It looked like the one in this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was a long, narrow rectangle, I had to do some creative cutting and embellishing to hide the original seam and create enough length in the skirt.  I'm really happy with how it turned out.  I can't wait to hand it off to my cousin!
> 
> (I apologize for the huge photos!  Photobucket is giving me problems with resizing photos.)
> 
> Front View:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bodice detail:




That's beautiful!  And such a sweet idea for a christening gown.


----------



## sheridee32

Here are a few things I have been working on I have to make some things for a friends tween and they are so hard to sew for one is disney related something i was just playing with i deconstruted some disney shirts and used carlas raglan and the circular skirt that goes with the shorts under it the other two are camo the little girl loves camo and dance so i basically took a tutu and a tank top and put it together i saw this done somewhere for little girls and i thought why not, the other is a tank top and a camo fabric that is almost a rayon with cotton in it no stretch but silky feeling i actually found on the dollare table at walmart my middle gd now wants one. Sorry the pictures are blurry but I will try retaking them just want some opnions I know some of yall have already seen them on facebook so thanks for looking again.


----------



## ncmomof2

Here are the next two.  It turned out better than what I had in my mind!  Lots of pictures!































Oh, how they love the twirl!


----------



## sheridee32

ncmomof2 said:


> Here are the next two.  It turned out better than what I had in my mind!  Lots of pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, how they love the twirl!



They are so cute and the girls are beautiful two of the prettiest little girls


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*went to Joann today to meet a friend who wants me to make an apron for her,she got the pattern/fabric/thread and i told her i'd do it for free ,she could be my guinea pig,looks fairly simple { it's one of the 'easy' patterns for $1.49},but we'll see! she wants it to wear at her wedding reception! her new hubs will come out in his jersey and her in her apron! how sweet is that! 
 they have the simplicity patterns 5 for $5 so Elli & Blaze helped me pick out 5,i got a prairie dress pattern,a dress & a skirt/shirt for Elli & the twins,a daisy kingdom scraf shirt/capri pattern4 all the dgd's and Blaze was helping look for a pattern for he and Elli for the god/goddess halloween costumes they want. he found it { adult sized so i will have to figure how to shrink it!} he found the number,i showed him how to look iun the drawers ,he was so happy when he found it! came to us and was opening the envelope and said " where's the costume?"  he he ...he pulled out the paper stuff and was like "what??" lol i hd to tell him how i'd cut out the pieces then pin the to fabric then cut them out and sew them together while reading the directins...he was like "OH that's how you make all that stuff?" now i think they understand better why i don't have them soemhting new everytime the see me! hehe oh and my Ellibug got her braces today with pink bands of course! she was cheesin' at everyone who passed by hoping to show them off! hoping t finish the halloween vidaish /peasent i am working on ,soon...
*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

SarahJN said:


> Hey everyone!  Sorry I've been lurking.  My mom and I were shopping at Joann tonight and they had Halloween costume patterns out.  There was a Rapunzel dress pattern made by Disney.  I snatched one up.  Just wanted to FYI b/c I haven't seen it mentioned anywhere.


*I saw it today too on the 5 for $5 rack! but i put it back to get one dgd wanted instead,on a tight budget this week,be glad when pre-k starts back and i get back to full 40 hours a week...so i have some fun money! 
*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

ivey_family said:


> Hooray!  I completed the christening gown I've been working on for the last three weeks!  Now I can get back to our trip clothes and, maybe, enter Project Runway one of these weeks!
> 
> This gown is for a cousin's baby's baptism in October.  Several years ago, I made a christening gown for my ds out of fabric leftover from my wedding gown (which I also made).  My cousin loved that idea so much, she asked me to do something similar.  She gave me the stole from her wedding gown.  It looked like the one in this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was a long, narrow rectangle, I had to do some creative cutting and embellishing to hide the original seam and create enough length in the skirt.  I'm really happy with how it turned out.  I can't wait to hand it off to my cousin!
> 
> (I apologize for the huge photos!  Photobucket is giving me problems with resizing photos.)
> 
> Front View:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bodice detail:


*that is simple beautiful! she is gonna CRY!!! *


----------



## miprender

VBAndrea said:


> You are such a brown-noser trying to be teacher's pet!
> 
> I am excited you have more sewing on your plate though!



  I will have to come up with some more ideas for sewing. I know one thing is to make sure DD's dresses are not too long. All she did was complain that had made them too long when we were at Disney



froggy33 said:


> Good afternoon! For those of you that were wondering, as I was, about lettering in Stitch ERA.
> 
> Firt, I think the already loaded fonts, or fonts you load to your computer do work well.  Admittedly, some better than others.  I just digitzed and stitched this image recently, using all embedded fonts.  So I know they work and you can do it!  I did it on a Tshirt, so I used wash away on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for joining fonts.  I think I figured it out, although I haven't actually stitched one out to see if it works.
> Following this image (which is what your SEU screen would look like doing this):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. open the first letter of the word you are making (mine was a K in .pes format).  Double ckik the file in the folder or select open file under artwork in SEU. These are done in stitch packs.  Notice to the right, when you open the object manager, you can select the stitch pack for that letter.  Then you can adjust size, color, or rotation of the individual letter.  Just clicking on the K itself will only select individual stitches.
> 
> 2. To add a subsequent letter, select Design gallery on the left hand side.  Then within that, select machine format (since you'll want the other .pes (etc) files).  Find the file you have your letters in.  It can't be a zipped file...I had to transfer mine to a regular file.
> 
> 3.  Select the next letter and drag and drop that into the working area.  It will transfer and up will pop a box asking you how you want to assgn this letter I just check the bottom choice, where I can choose the color I want.
> 
> 4.  The new letter will be there and can again be selected in the object manager to adjust it how you would like.  Continue to do this with the remaining letters.  When all are together you can select them all in the object manager or select stithes by rectangle right under the stitch editing words in middle top.  Then you can adjust the word as a whole.
> 
> 5.  In order to keep the machine from stopping at every letter, (so if you want the whole word to be the same color thread and just stitch on through).  You have to assign them all the same color.  To do this, just make each letter the same color, by selecting the top color (no. 1) in the color bar over by the design gallery.  Or if you want each letter a different color, just select a different color box for each letter.
> 
> 6.  Export this design.  Click on the little arrow next to the file button on top left.  Then name/export how you would like.  And done
> 
> You can do this with other designs as well, like if you wanted to put 2 4x4 designs together into a 5x7 hoop so you don't have to rehoop.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks I am going to print this out for future reference.



aboveH20 said:


> Dear Favorite Student,
> 
> You are doing an excellent job of following directions, practicing, and going above and beyond to make the ☻.
> 
> I have never had a student show such initiative, motivation, and self-startednessability.  Congratuations.  I'm sure it is all of those qualities that were the determining factor in your husband deciding upon another trip to WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> Your Favorite Teacher



☺  Thanks but I think the trip had more due to the fact I kept bugging him about it



sheridee32 said:


> Here are a few things I have been working on I have to make some things for a friends tween and they are so hard to sew for one is disney related something i was just playing with i deconstruted some disney shirts and used carlas raglan and the circular skirt that goes with the shorts under it the other two are camo the little girl loves camo and dance so i basically took a tutu and a tank top and put it together i saw this done somewhere for little girls and i thought why not, the other is a tank top and a camo fabric that is almost a rayon with cotton in it no stretch but silky feeling i actually found on the dollare table at walmart my middle gd now wants one. Sorry the pictures are blurry but I will try retaking them just want some opnions I know some of yall have already seen them on facebook so thanks for looking again.



Great job on deconstructing and re-constructing.



ncmomof2 said:


> Here are the next two.  It turned out better than what I had in my mind!  Lots of pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, how they love the twirl!



I love the castle on the back of the skirt.


----------



## Turkey Lurkey

I'm hoping someone here will be able to help me out.  My wife wants to make our daughter an Aurora dress, but cannot find a pattern anywhere.  Can someone point me in the right direction to find one?


TL


----------



## tricia

Love the Cruella tshirt dress.

Those Feliz are to die for.  Did your girls ever stop twirling?  I would have a hard time stopping, it looks so fun.


----------



## VBAndrea

Disneymom1218 said:


> on a laptop alot of times the numbers are on the letters as well so you have to hold down the FCN ALT and 3 at once and it will make the ♥ <~~ see
> 
> Edited to add:
> Not the # 3 on your top number row. On my laptop it has a light blue 3 on the same key as my L that is the one I use. Hope it helps


Not to be rude, but you are just as useless as Cheryl.  It does not work on my keyboard no matter what letter I try!!!!

(Please know I am just kidding when I say you are useless -- I would truly never say that to anyone except Cheryl).




aboveH20 said:


> Dear Favorite Student,
> 
> You are doing an excellent job of following directions, practicing, and going above and beyond to make the ☻.
> 
> I have never had a student show such initiative, motivation, and self-startednessability.  Congratuations.  I'm sure it is all of those qualities that were the determining factor in your husband deciding upon another trip to WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> Your Favorite Teacher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's working quite well.


Shouldn't you be out shopping for Mr. Pibb?



sheridee32 said:


> Here are a few things I have been working on I have to make some things for a friends tween and they are so hard to sew for one is disney related something i was just playing with i deconstruted some disney shirts and used carlas raglan and the circular skirt that goes with the shorts under it the other two are camo the little girl loves camo and dance so i basically took a tutu and a tank top and put it together i saw this done somewhere for little girls and i thought why not, the other is a tank top and a camo fabric that is almost a rayon with cotton in it no stretch but silky feeling i actually found on the dollare table at walmart my middle gd now wants one. Sorry the pictures are blurry but I will try retaking them just want some opnions I know some of yall have already seen them on facebook so thanks for looking again.


Fabulous job!!!  Love Cruella!


ncmomof2 said:


> Here are the next two.  It turned out better than what I had in my mind!  Lots of pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, how they love the twirl!


Just beautiful!  I love how you put the applique on the back.  You whipped these two dresses up in no time!


----------



## squirrel

Has anyone had a facebook virus?

Facebook and photobucket seem to be the only things affected.  Sometimes on the Dis I get a bunch of the different categories listed at the very top of the page, but if I scroll down then I get the thread lists, etc.  Facebook and Photobucket just have everything listed down the left hand side.

Anyone have anything like this before?


----------



## RMAMom

sheridee32 said:


> Here are a few things I have been working on I have to make some things for a friends tween and they are so hard to sew for one is disney related something i was just playing with i deconstruted some disney shirts and used carlas raglan and the circular skirt that goes with the shorts under it the other two are camo the little girl loves camo and dance so i basically took a tutu and a tank top and put it together i saw this done somewhere for little girls and i thought why not, the other is a tank top and a camo fabric that is almost a rayon with cotton in it no stretch but silky feeling i actually found on the dollare table at walmart my middle gd now wants one. Sorry the pictures are blurry but I will try retaking them just want some opinions I know some of yall have already seen them on facebook so thanks for looking again.


How cute and creative, its always nice to see ideas for tweens.



ncmomof2 said:


> Here are the next two.  It turned out better than what I had in my mind!  Lots of pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, how they love the twirl!



Just beautiful, I may have to tuck that idea away for next ywaers trip.

I spent all day working on a stripwork with appliqués, I am having a hard time with the ruffle so I quit for the day and will start again in the morning. I just got so tired I couldn't function anymore. So in the morning I will try again.

I lost the quote but wanted to mention that the Christening dress was just beautiful! I am sure your cousin will cherish it.


----------



## ireland_nicole

OT- but need some support if possible...

I am so frustrated right now- DH is in CA, supposed to be home in 4 hours.  He's been gone a week, in fact he's been gone 3 weeks of the last 5.  I started a new job 2 weeks ago, and have been trying to manage to get the kids ready for school Tues.  All the supplies, clothes, getting all their special ed stuff straight, the list seems endless...

So he calls and says he missed his flight.  Apparently he was too stupid to double check his flight time and was literally having a drink 50 feet away from the gate when they boarded.  When he got to the gate, the plane was taxiing to the runway.  I'm ready to kill him right now. He called to tell me Then he hung up on me when I made a comment about it, because apparently I should have been more supportive.  UGGGGh- is there a ripping your hair out before driving to a lawyer smiley?


----------



## ireland_nicole

and yes, I probably could have been more supportive, but gosh...


----------



## dianemom2

ncmomof2 said:


> Here are the next two.  It turned out better than what I had in my mind!  Lots of pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, how they love the twirl!



Those turned out great!  I love how you did the applique on the back.   I've never thought of doing something like that!


I need some help from my Disboutique friends.  I went to Hancock Fabrics today and I bought a lot of this fabric.  However, it is for a very large project and they didn't have enough of it left for what I need.  I would like to use it to make table toppers for my daughters bat mitzvah.  Their theme is the beach!  Does anybody have a Hancocks near them?  If you do and you happen to be going could you check to see if they have these fabrics for me?  I still need about 30 more yards!  I found a source that I can order it from online but it is much more expensive since it is on clearance in the store right now.  I can scale the project back and make runners for the tables if I can't get more fabric but the table toppers will be so much prettier!  If you do have the fabric in your store, I would be happy to paypal you the money to buy it for me.


----------



## RMAMom

ireland_nicole said:


> OT- but need some support if possible...
> 
> I am so frustrated right now- DH is in CA, supposed to be home in 4 hours.  He's been gone a week, in fact he's been gone 3 weeks of the last 5.  I started a new job 2 weeks ago, and have been trying to manage to get the kids ready for school Tues.  All the supplies, clothes, getting all their special ed stuff straight, the list seems endless...
> 
> So he calls and says he missed his flight.  Apparently he was too stupid to double check his flight time and was literally having a drink 50 feet away from the gate when they boarded.  When he got to the gate, the plane was taxiing to the runway.  I'm ready to kill him right now. He called to tell me Then he hung up on me when I made a comment about it, because apparently I should have been more supportive.  UGGGGh- is there a ripping your hair out before driving to a lawyer smiley?



I can sympathize completely with this! My DH used to deploy for 7 months at a time, he would call to tell me he was lonely so sad blah blah blah and then I'd get a letter with pictures of him on some amazing beach in Puerto Rico or some place wonderful like that. All the while I was home with sick kids, bills, animals, car repairs etc. Hang in there, this too shall pass, the kids will grow up and you and DH will be glad you fought your way through it.


----------



## ellenbenny

dianemom2 said:


> Those turned out great!  I love how you did the applique on the back.   I've never thought of doing something like that!



Sorry, no Hancocks near me.

I was at my Walmart today, the one that has always had a pretty decent fabric department.  We never had the creative cuts but do have quite a bit of fabrics by the yard.

Today I saw a new item, called stash packs.  They were packaged as 2 - 2 yard cuts per package and priced at $8 for the 4 yards.











They look somewhat similar to what others were finding on clearance, but these are priced at $8 for 4 yards as the regular price right on the package.   

Not sure if others have seen these, or if they are trying different things in different markets?  Anyway, I didn't buy any even though I was tempted, but I thought it looked like it could be an ongoing display.  Time will tell.


----------



## ellenbenny

sheridee32 said:


> Here are a few things I have been working on I have to make some things for a friends tween and they are so hard to sew for one is disney related something i was just playing with i deconstruted some disney shirts and used carlas raglan and the circular skirt that goes with the shorts under it the other two are camo the little girl loves camo and dance so i basically took a tutu and a tank top and put it together i saw this done somewhere for little girls and i thought why not, the other is a tank top and a camo fabric that is almost a rayon with cotton in it no stretch but silky feeling i actually found on the dollare table at walmart my middle gd now wants one. Sorry the pictures are blurry but I will try retaking them just want some opnions I know some of yall have already seen them on facebook so thanks for looking again.



They are all great, but I really like the dalmations one!



ncmomof2 said:


> Here are the next two.  It turned out better than what I had in my mind!  Lots of pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, how they love the twirl!



WOW, love the dresses.  The soft color combination is beautiful and I love the applique of the castle on the back.  Your girls are beautiful as well!


----------



## tricia

ireland_nicole said:


> OT- but need some support if possible...
> 
> I am so frustrated right now- DH is in CA, supposed to be home in 4 hours.  He's been gone a week, in fact he's been gone 3 weeks of the last 5.  I started a new job 2 weeks ago, and have been trying to manage to get the kids ready for school Tues.  All the supplies, clothes, getting all their special ed stuff straight, the list seems endless...
> 
> So he calls and says he missed his flight.  Apparently he was too stupid to double check his flight time and was literally having a drink 50 feet away from the gate when they boarded.  When he got to the gate, the plane was taxiing to the runway.  I'm ready to kill him right now. He called to tell me Then he hung up on me when I made a comment about it, because apparently I should have been more supportive.  UGGGGh- is there a ripping your hair out before driving to a lawyer smiley?




My dh says he would have come up with a much better story, cause he knows that I would not be supportive at all in that scenario.


----------



## mkwj

ncmomof2 said:


> Oh, how they love the twirl!



The dresses and the girls are just beautiful.


----------



## dianemom2

ellenbenny said:


> Sorry, no Hancocks near me.
> 
> I was at my Walmart today, the one that has always had a pretty decent fabric department.  We never had the creative cuts but do have quite a bit of fabrics by the yard.
> 
> Today I saw a new item, called stash packs.  They were packaged as 2 - 2 yard cuts per package and priced at $8 for the 4 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look somewhat similar to what others were finding on clearance, but these are priced at $8 for 4 yards as the regular price right on the package.
> 
> Not sure if others have seen these, or if they are trying different things in different markets?  Anyway, I didn't buy any even though I was tempted, but I thought it looked like it could be an ongoing display.  Time will tell.



I know that there are lot fewer Hancocks than Joanns.  But I thought I would ask!  Tomorrow my girl sand I are going to drive to the Hancock store in Virginia.  It is about an hour away so I hope it is worth the drive.  

I haven't seen these new Stash packs in our Walmart yet.  I wonder if it is something they are test marketing?


----------



## ireland_nicole

I love the Feliz'z- and the knit dresses are awesome!

Thanks for your support y'all.  I finally got the kids to sleep, and am going to try to get a few hours myself, although I'm still so mad I could spit... I know, find your happy place...  Anyway- Thanks


----------



## mphalens

Marianne0310 said:


> Hi! Marianne,
> 
> We just got back from helping our son and his family relocate back to MA.
> So much to catch up on the Disboards.
> 
> How exciting to have a Joann's coming to Pineville
> 
> Talk to you soon,
> Marianne



Too funny!  I'm back up in RI at the moment.  What part of MA did they relocate back to???

I'm very excited about the Pineville Joann's.  I actually got one of the super nice ladies at the cutting table at the Warwick Joann's tonight.  I mentioned the TINY store they just opened in Mooresville and she said if that was the case then more than likely the Pineville one WOULD be a BIG one. . . here's hoping, right???




miprender said:


> Look at my ticker. I convinced DH to go back again next year until waiting for 2013.  I guess I have more sewing to do


LUCKY!!!!  
Now, are you done working this week so we can try to meet IRL this coming week???  I was wandering around Joann's tonight thinking, "I should have mentioned I was coming up here tonight . . . 



teresajoy said:


> I found this today. It's not in the hoop but it looks really cute and easily personalized. I thought about making mouse ears instead of the flower to do for big gives. Plus it holds a small pad. HTH
> 
> http://www.skiptomylou.org/2009/12/18/felt-crayon-holder/



On Facebook all you have to do is < and 3 <3[/QUOTE]

Oooh!  I'll have to go look at that!

And yes, I will admit I totally tried the Facebook version of the heart and was bummed when it didn't work. . . 



Disneymom1218 said:


> on a laptop alot of times the numbers are on the letters as well so you have to hold down the FCN ALT and 3 at once and it will make the ♥ <~~ see
> 
> Edited to add:
> Not the # 3 on your top number row. On my laptop it has a light blue 3 on the same key as my L that is the one I use. Hope it helps



Darnit!  Doesn't work on mine! 



aboveH20 said:


> Dear Favorite Student,
> 
> You are doing an excellent job of following directions, practicing, and going above and beyond to make the ☻.
> 
> I have never had a student show such initiative, motivation, and self-startednessability.  Congratuations.  I'm sure it is all of those qualities that were the determining factor in your husband deciding upon another trip to WDW.



Bouncing Mickey made my eyes hurt - well, the THREE bouncing Mickey's did - I can't get rid of them all - it IS Mickey Mouse!



sheridee32 said:


> Here are a few things I have been working on I have to make some things for a friends tween and they are so hard to sew for one is disney related something i was just playing with i deconstruted some disney shirts and used carlas raglan and the circular skirt that goes with the shorts under it the other two are camo the little girl loves camo and dance so i basically took a tutu and a tank top and put it together i saw this done somewhere for little girls and i thought why not, the other is a tank top and a camo fabric that is almost a rayon with cotton in it no stretch but silky feeling i actually found on the dollare table at walmart my middle gd now wants one. Sorry the pictures are blurry but I will try retaking them just want some opnions I know some of yall have already seen them on facebook so thanks for looking again.



Those all look great!  But I agree - LOVE the Cruella one!!!



ncmomof2 said:


> Here are the next two.  It turned out better than what I had in my mind!  Lots of pictures!



Those are so precious!  And I love the castle on the back!!! Too cute!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I saw it today too on the 5 for $5 rack! but i put it back to get one dgd wanted instead,on a tight budget this week,be glad when pre-k starts back and i get back to full 40 hours a week...so i have some fun money!
> *



Sounds like you did really well with the 5 for $5 sale!  I was really bummed that they didn't have the pattern I wanted . . . I almost bought it the other day but decided to wait 'til today for the sale. . . and of course now it wasn't there!!!  I did pick up 3 costume patterns with various pirate pieces in them. . . so I did the 3 for $3 sale I guess . . . 



ireland_nicole said:


> OT- but need some support if possible...
> 
> I am so frustrated right now- DH is in CA, supposed to be home in 4 hours.  He's been gone a week, in fact he's been gone 3 weeks of the last 5.  I started a new job 2 weeks ago, and have been trying to manage to get the kids ready for school Tues.  All the supplies, clothes, getting all their special ed stuff straight, the list seems endless...
> 
> So he calls and says he missed his flight.  Apparently he was too stupid to double check his flight time and was literally having a drink 50 feet away from the gate when they boarded.  When he got to the gate, the plane was taxiing to the runway.  I'm ready to kill him right now. He called to tell me Then he hung up on me when I made a comment about it, because apparently I should have been more supportive.  UGGGGh- is there a ripping your hair out before driving to a lawyer smiley?



Hugs Mama!  You are a better wife than I - He wouldn't have had the chance to hang up on me - I would have hung up on him!  And the travelling 3 out of the last 5 weeks - I bow down to you - my DH RARELY travels for work and when he does it's a day here or there . . . I'd be moving back in with my parents if DH travelled that much! 



ellenbenny said:


> Sorry, no Hancocks near me.
> 
> I was at my Walmart today, the one that has always had a pretty decent fabric department.  We never had the creative cuts but do have quite a bit of fabrics by the yard.
> 
> Today I saw a new item, called stash packs.  They were packaged as 2 - 2 yard cuts per package and priced at $8 for the 4 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look somewhat similar to what others were finding on clearance, but these are priced at $8 for 4 yards as the regular price right on the package.
> 
> Not sure if others have seen these, or if they are trying different things in different markets?  Anyway, I didn't buy any even though I was tempted, but I thought it looked like it could be an ongoing display.  Time will tell.



Ooooh!  Yay!  Yet another fun thing to hunt for!!!  Did you notice if there were any great combinations???  Like black & white polka dot with red & white polka dot? 



ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks for your support y'all.  I finally got the kids to sleep, and am going to try to get a few hours myself, although I'm still so mad I could spit... I know, find your happy place...  Anyway- Thanks



I think you should book yourself a weekend at a nice hotel and have your bag packed and by the front door when he gets home tomorrow. . . Just sayin' 


So - my wild and crazy Friday night - Mimi, the boys & I hit Joann's and then had dinner at Chipolte.  Somehow I managed to find a pirate print (still want some sort of pirate SCENE fabric too though) - the skull & crossbones with the red bandanas one - actually found 3 bolts of it even though the other day when I was in there they didn't have ANY!!!  Scored an extra 3/4 yd of it as a remanent piece (still attached to my 2 yard cut - so I got a 2 3/4 yd piece) too!!!  And - I used my 50% off Joann's app coupon to buy Sewing Clothes Kids Love!!!!   It was the first place I went when I got to the store and my heart dropped when I saw the rack empty in its place.  But I found two copies in the "wall o' books" . . . So excited!!!
I also found a new Fab 5 Christmas print!!!  I've never seen it before - they're in green Christmas wreaths . . . it was on sale for $5.49 a yard. . . 

After we got home I started sewing up a medium Aivilo messenger bag. . . it looks REALLY cute!!!  But I finally got too tired and had to stop - the next part of the instructions just didn't make sense so I knew my brain was done for the night.

Tomorrow I'll finish it up and then I'm going to start my Easy Fits project.  I'm finally going to tackle making the Easy Fits as roll-up pants.  And, because I think it's crazy there isn't already one out there, I'm going to do a tutorial as I go.  So- lots of pictures and note taking . . . which means it will take me quite a while to do, but I hope it's worth it!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Mcphalen- I just realized we're going to be at the World at the same time- My Mom, DD and I are going girls only Nov. 25-Dec 2 (then don't tell anyone, but we're cheating on Mickey with Harry until the 4th)  If anyone else is going too- We'd love to meet up!


----------



## mphalens

ireland_nicole said:


> Mcphalen- I just realized we're going to be at the World at the same time- My Mom, DD and I are going girls only Nov. 25-Dec 2 (then don't tell anyone, but we're cheating on Mickey with Harry until the 4th)  If anyone else is going too- We'd love to meet up!



So cool!  Yes!  We'll have to plan a meet!!!!


----------



## squirrel

I found out why Facebook and Photobucket were not the way they normally are.  My computer had run out of disk space.  That's fixed now.

Here is the Winnie the Pooh & Friends Vida


----------



## teresajoy

sheridee32 said:


> Here are a few things I have been working on I have to make some things for a friends tween and they are so hard to sew for one is disney related something i was just playing with i deconstruted some disney shirts and used carlas raglan and the circular skirt that goes with the shorts under it the other two are camo the little girl loves camo and dance so i basically took a tutu and a tank top and put it together i saw this done somewhere for little girls and i thought why not, the other is a tank top and a camo fabric that is almost a rayon with cotton in it no stretch but silky feeling i actually found on the dollare table at walmart my middle gd now wants one. Sorry the pictures are blurry but I will try retaking them just want some opnions I know some of yall have already seen them on facebook so thanks for looking again.



I love these!!




ncmomof2 said:


> Here are the next two.  It turned out better than what I had in my mind!  Lots of pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, how they love the twirl!



YOur girls are SOOOOOO pretty!!! I can't believe your baby is so big already though! 

This dress is just amazing! I love  EVERYTHING about it!




Turkey Lurkey said:


> I'm hoping someone here will be able to help me out.  My wife wants to make our daughter an Aurora dress, but cannot find a pattern anywhere.  Can someone point me in the right direction to find one?
> 
> 
> TL



A lot of us use the Simply Sweet or Portrait Peasant patterns from Carla C on http://www.Youcanmakethis.com  Carla's blog, http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009/09/princess-pointers.html has directions for princifying the Simply Sweet. And, you can find a tutorial for princifying the Portait Peasant here: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38776588&postcount=3394

Here is the one that Nanci made for her daughter


			
				Nanci said:
			
		

>





ireland_nicole said:


> OT- but need some support if possible...
> 
> I am so frustrated right now- DH is in CA, supposed to be home in 4 hours.  He's been gone a week, in fact he's been gone 3 weeks of the last 5.  I started a new job 2 weeks ago, and have been trying to manage to get the kids ready for school Tues.  All the supplies, clothes, getting all their special ed stuff straight, the list seems endless...
> 
> So he calls and says he missed his flight.  Apparently he was too stupid to double check his flight time and was literally having a drink 50 feet away from the gate when they boarded.  When he got to the gate, the plane was taxiing to the runway.  I'm ready to kill him right now. He called to tell me Then he hung up on me when I made a comment about it, because apparently I should have been more supportive.  UGGGGh- is there a ripping your hair out before driving to a lawyer smiley?


UGGGGGHHH!!!!  I would have been FURIOUS!!!!!! I'm so sorry! That has to be so frustrating for you!!  



ellenbenny said:


> Sorry, no Hancocks near me.
> 
> I was at my Walmart today, the one that has always had a pretty decent fabric department.  We never had the creative cuts but do have quite a bit of fabrics by the yard.
> 
> Today I saw a new item, called stash packs.  They were packaged as 2 - 2 yard cuts per package and priced at $8 for the 4 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look somewhat similar to what others were finding on clearance, but these are priced at $8 for 4 yards as the regular price right on the package.
> 
> Not sure if others have seen these, or if they are trying different things in different markets?  Anyway, I didn't buy any even though I was tempted, but I thought it looked like it could be an ongoing display.  Time will tell.



I saw these at a Walmart near us the other day.


----------



## teresajoy

squirrel said:


> I found out why Facebook and Photobucket were not the way they normally are.  My computer had run out of disk space.  That's fixed now.
> 
> Here is the Winnie the Pooh & Friends Vida



You did a really nice job making this! I just love Eeyore!


----------



## miprender

ireland_nicole said:


> OT- but need some support if possible...
> 
> I am so frustrated right now- DH is in CA, supposed to be home in 4 hours.  He's been gone a week, in fact he's been gone 3 weeks of the last 5.  I started a new job 2 weeks ago, and have been trying to manage to get the kids ready for school Tues.  All the supplies, clothes, getting all their special ed stuff straight, the list seems endless...
> 
> So he calls and says he missed his flight.  Apparently he was too stupid to double check his flight time and was literally having a drink 50 feet away from the gate when they boarded.  When he got to the gate, the plane was taxiing to the runway.  I'm ready to kill him right now. He called to tell me Then he hung up on me when I made a comment about it, because apparently I should have been more supportive.  UGGGGh- is there a ripping your hair out before driving to a lawyer smiley?



 I would have been unsupportive too. 



dianemom2 said:


> I need some help from my Disboutique friends.  I went to Hancock Fabrics today and I bought a lot of this fabric.  However, it is for a very large project and they didn't have enough of it left for what I need.  I would like to use it to make table toppers for my daughters bat mitzvah.  Their theme is the beach!  Does anybody have a Hancocks near them?  If you do and you happen to be going could you check to see if they have these fabrics for me?  I still need about 30 more yards!  I found a source that I can order it from online but it is much more expensive since it is on clearance in the store right now.  I can scale the project back and make runners for the tables if I can't get more fabric but the table toppers will be so much prettier!  If you do have the fabric in your store, I would be happy to paypal you the money to buy it for me.



Love that fabric but we don't have a Hancocks around here.



ellenbenny said:


> I was at my Walmart today, the one that has always had a pretty decent fabric department.  We never had the creative cuts but do have quite a bit of fabrics by the yard.
> 
> Today I saw a new item, called stash packs.  They were packaged as 2 - 2 yard cuts per package and priced at $8 for the 4 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look somewhat similar to what others were finding on clearance, but these are priced at $8 for 4 yards as the regular price right on the package.
> 
> Not sure if others have seen these, or if they are trying different things in different markets?  Anyway, I didn't buy any even though I was tempted, but I thought it looked like it could be an ongoing display.  Time will tell.



I have to go check out some local Walmarts. That is a great price.



mphalens said:


> LUCKY!!!!
> Now, are you done working this week so we can try to meet IRL this coming week???  I was wandering around Joann's tonight thinking, "I should have mentioned I was coming up here tonight . . .
> 
> On Facebook all you have to do is < and 3 <3



Yes I worked 45 hrs this week... I tired LOL. Next week I am back to my 2 days Mon & Wed. I will message you on FB.



squirrel said:


> I found out why Facebook and Photobucket were not the way they normally are.  My computer had run out of disk space.  That's fixed now.
> 
> Here is the Winnie the Pooh & Friends Vida



That is too cute.


----------



## miprender

My PhotoPass pictures came in  









..












♥ ♥ ♥ This is my favorite picture ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> Whilst I was at the store today I looked for Mr. Pibb (or Phibb?) and couldn't find it.  Is it a regional thing?



He was probably in your basement with Ginger.  



aboveH20 said:


> Don't be so smug.  I have it narrowed down to Maine, Montana, Michigan, Minnesota, Manitoba, or Maryland.







mphalens said:


> I think it's a sign of genius, not that there's something wrong with you!



Thanks!  Can you notarize this and send it to my DH?  You have my address.  



aboveH20 said:


> Did it ever occur to you that my runway entry couldn't have gotten more than one vote if I didn't have more than one dis ID?  How can you be sure that I'm not one of the people who got your address today?



Yes, that is possible...



mphalens said:


> Now I need to go finish Miss Siennah's Princess jeans so I can put her birthday box in the mail tomorrow!!! I found the PERFECT birthday card for her today at AC Moore!



I hope you'll show us how the second pair of jeans turned out.  



ivey_family said:


> Hooray!  I completed the christening gown I've been working on for the last three weeks!  Now I can get back to our trip clothes and, maybe, enter Project Runway one of these weeks!
> Front View:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bodice detail:



This turned out gorgeous!!  Amazing job!



squirrel said:


>



Super cute!!

Well, I have been very busy...  There may be a WDW trip in my near future.    My BFF entered into a "contest" at her work - they are sending 10 people to WDW in Oct for the Disney training seminar that they do... anyways, she is narrowed down to a group of 21 right now, so she has a good chance of winning.

Where do I fit in?  Well, she wants to bring her 12 y/o dd and needs someone to "watch" her while she is in meetings for 3 days.

So, I need some help - and I'd like to go to the dining board - but I am not sure that what I want to do is "legal" - so I am hoping I can bounce it off of all of you first.  Personally, I don't see anything wrong with it...  Here's the deal...

Cast:
BFF
BFF's dd
Me

BFF gets a free room for her stay while at the conference - we could stay with her for 4 nights (with us on her reservation, of course), and then pay for all our meals OOP and an extra 2 nights in another hotel (moderate).  Total cost per person (not including airfare - but including everything else) is $588 per person.

Second scenerio...  which I am in favor of...
BFF gets her free room to stay in while at the conference.  We book another room at a moderate hotel for the entire week with free dining (BFF, BFF's dd, and I on the reservation).  We are not cheating the system - I don't think - because technically we'd be paying for an extra person for the entire week.  BFF still has to pay for her meals while she is down there - so then she could use her free dining meals - correct?  Total cost per person, using this scenerio is $566 ($22 cheaper) and we don't have to worry about going over budget.

So, I guess, what I am wondering - and maybe I do need to go to the dining board to ask, is if BFF can be on 2 different reservations?  Otherwise, maybe we can just add her to our reservations once she is done with the conference?  Or even better yet, maybe I should call Disney and ask?

Does any of this make sense?

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

miprender said:


> My PhotoPass pictures came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♥ ♥ ♥ This is my favorite picture ♥ ♥ ♥



These turned out adorable!!!  I love them all - but your favorite is really adorable!!!

D~


----------



## DisMomJill

mphalens said:


> I also found a new Fab 5 Christmas print!!!  I've never seen it before - they're in green Christmas wreaths . . . it was on sale for $5.49 a yard. . .



Great find!  I found that same fabric a couple of weeks ago for $4.99.  It ended up being less than my dot fabric.  I haven't decided what I'm going to use it for yet... Just know it will be for my DD to wear to the MVMCP.


----------



## cogero

squirrel said:


> I found out why Facebook and Photobucket were not the way they normally are.  My computer had run out of disk space.  That's fixed now.
> 
> Here is the Winnie the Pooh & Friends Vida




This is great



DMGeurts said:


> He was probably in your basement with Ginger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  Can you notarize this and send it to my DH?  You have my address.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is possible...
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you'll show us how the second pair of jeans turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> This turned out gorgeous!!  Amazing job!
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute!!
> 
> Well, I have been very busy...  There may be a WDW trip in my near future.    My BFF entered into a "contest" at her work - they are sending 10 people to WDW in Oct for the Disney training seminar that they do... anyways, she is narrowed down to a group of 21 right now, so she has a good chance of winning.
> 
> Where do I fit in?  Well, she wants to bring her 12 y/o dd and needs someone to "watch" her while she is in meetings for 3 days.
> 
> So, I need some help - and I'd like to go to the dining board - but I am not sure that what I want to do is "legal" - so I am hoping I can bounce it off of all of you first.  Personally, I don't see anything wrong with it...  Here's the deal...
> 
> Cast:
> BFF
> BFF's dd
> Me
> 
> BFF gets a free room for her stay while at the conference - we could stay with her for 4 nights (with us on her reservation, of course), and then pay for all our meals OOP and an extra 2 nights in another hotel (moderate).  Total cost per person (not including airfare - but including everything else) is $588 per person.
> 
> Second scenerio...  which I am in favor of...
> BFF gets her free room to stay in while at the conference.  We book another room at a moderate hotel for the entire week with free dining (BFF, BFF's dd, and I on the reservation).  We are not cheating the system - I don't think - because technically we'd be paying for an extra person for the entire week.  BFF still has to pay for her meals while she is down there - so then she could use her free dining meals - correct?  Total cost per person, using this scenerio is $566 ($22 cheaper) and we don't have to worry about going over budget.
> 
> So, I guess, what I am wondering - and maybe I do need to go to the dining board to ask, is if BFF can be on 2 different reservations?  Otherwise, maybe we can just add her to our reservations once she is done with the conference?  Or even better yet, maybe I should call Disney and ask?
> 
> Does any of this make sense?
> 
> D~



That sounds fun. D

I am going to a funeral. Found the old sewing machines. 2 of my grandmas are coming home with me one is a portable for my mom. The other is in a case. I may try to fit one more in my car also.

Oh and I saw those fabric packs last night but couldn't look because J was having a meltdown.


----------



## DisMomJill

teresajoy said:


> A lot of us use the Simply Sweet or Portrait Peasant patterns from Carla C on Youcanmakethis. Carla's blog scientificseamstress.blogspot has directions for princifying the Simply Sweet. And, you can find a tutorial for princifying the Portait Peasant here:



I'm not the one who asked, but TYVM for the links.  I have bookmarked them in case I want to attempt a princess dress.

Grrr.. Had to edit out the URLs because I'm a newbie and mostly lurk.  Guess I need to start posting so I can get my post count up before I'm ready to show pictures of the clothes I make... Or else I won't be allowed to post the pics.


----------



## aboveH20

sheridee32 said:


> Here are a few things I have been working on I have to make some things for a friends tween and they are so hard to sew for one is disney related something i was just playing with i deconstruted some disney shirts and used carlas raglan and the circular skirt that goes with the shorts under it the other two are camo the little girl loves camo and dance so i basically took a tutu and a tank top and put it together i saw this done somewhere for little girls and i thought why not, the other is a tank top and a camo fabric that is almost a rayon with cotton in it no stretch but silky feeling i actually found on the dollare table at walmart my middle gd now wants one. Sorry the pictures are blurry but I will try retaking them just want some opnions I know some of yall have already seen them on facebook so thanks for looking again.



How creative!  I really like how you did the tutu skirt.  Nice job.



ncmomof2 said:


> Here are the next two.  It turned out better than what I had in my mind!  Lots of pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, how they love the twirl!



Beautiful -- the dresses and your daughters.

I assume you'll be doing the Rapunzle thing (locking them in the house) when they turn into teenagers. 



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> * came to us and was opening the envelope and said " where's the costume?" he he ...he pulled out the paper stuff and was like "what??" lol i hd to tell him how i'd cut out the pieces then pin the to fabric then cut them out and sew them together while reading the directins...he was like "OH that's how you make all that stuff?" now i think they understand better why i don't have them soemhting new everytime the see me! *



That's neat.



miprender said:


> ☺  Thanks but I think the trip had more due to the fact I kept bugging him about it



Bugging is always a good strategy. 



VBAndrea said:


> (Please know I am just kidding when I say you are useless -- I would truly never say that to anyone except Cheryl).



    I'm special   



ireland_nicole said:


> So he calls and says he missed his flight.  Apparently he was too stupid to double check his flight time and was literally having a drink 50 feet away from the gate when they boarded.  When he got to the gate, the plane was taxiing to the runway.  I'm ready to kill him right now. He called to tell me Then he hung up on me when I made a comment about it, because apparently I should have been more supportive.  UGGGGh- is there a ripping your hair out before driving to a lawyer smiley?



UGGGGGH is right.  I don't think men understand how stressful mommying is. 



dianemom2 said:


> I need some help from my Disboutique friends.  I went to Hancock Fabrics today and I bought a lot of this fabric.  However, it is for a very large project and they didn't have enough of it left for what I need.  I would like to use it to make table toppers for my daughters bat mitzvah.  Their theme is the beach!  Does anybody have a Hancocks near them?  If you do and you happen to be going could you check to see if they have these fabrics for me?



No Hancocks in New York state, just wanted to let you know I saw the post.



squirrel said:


> Here is the Winnie the Pooh & Friends Vida



So cute.  Piglet doesn't get showcased very often. 



miprender said:


> My PhotoPass pictures came in
> 
> ♥ ♥ ♥ This is my favorite picture ♥ ♥ ♥



They all look great, but I agree with your favorite.  Sure makes me want to go back!!!


----------



## Darragh

I'm such a lurker most of the time but I do want to share some of my latest projects that I made for my grandaughter


























Thanks for looking!


----------



## dianemom2

Thanks to everybody who responded to me.  My mother in law checked at her Hancocks this morning but they didn't have any of the fabric left.  I am going to check at one store that is about an hour away today.  Hopefully they will have some!


----------



## Turkey Lurkey

teresajoy said:


> A lot of us use the Simply Sweet or Portrait Peasant patterns from Carla C on http://www.Youcanmakethis.com  Carla's blog, http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009/09/princess-pointers.html has directions for princifying the Simply Sweet. And, you can find a tutorial for princifying the Portait Peasant here: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38776588&postcount=3394



Thank you!


TL


----------



## Blyssfull

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I've been keeping up reading along and everything is just beautiful!! but I lost my uncle yesterday to cancer (he went down hill really fast last week) so it's been a rough week.   





ireland_nicole said:


> OT- but need some support if possible...
> 
> I am so frustrated right now- DH is in CA, supposed to be home in 4 hours.  He's been gone a week, in fact he's been gone 3 weeks of the last 5.  I started a new job 2 weeks ago, and have been trying to manage to get the kids ready for school Tues.  All the supplies, clothes, getting all their special ed stuff straight, the list seems endless...
> 
> So he calls and says he missed his flight.  Apparently he was too stupid to double check his flight time and was literally having a drink 50 feet away from the gate when they boarded.  When he got to the gate, the plane was taxiing to the runway.  I'm ready to kill him right now. He called to tell me Then he hung up on me when I made a comment about it, because apparently I should have been more supportive.  UGGGGh- is there a ripping your hair out before driving to a lawyer smiley?



I completely understand. This sounds just like my hubby. He works at home, and when he does travel he gets to live it up on his company at all these awesome places and I'm stuck at home changing diapers and cooking dinner. Usually I get my mom to come stay with me for some extra estrogen. 

 But we'll have our time!  

And when he's home he just goes to take naps in the evening, doesn't wake up in mornings until he wants to and goes and comes with no worries. Sitting down and explaining to him why I felt the way I did really seems to help after a couple of days when he lets it sink in and especially if I'm not being "attitudey" with him. One day I got so mad and just went off on him and told him I was tired of being the only person who had to THINK... and I think that really hit home with him when I explained situations where I felt that way. I know how you feel, (for me) it's mainly just feeling of being really disrespected ...like your place in the family isn't important. And it is. We're usually the glue!

If all else fails... I go to Joann's and Hobby Lobby and spend lots of money and tell him it's his fault because I had to "fill the void"...lol, that sounds so dysfunctional doesn't it?   Then I take a breath and think about all the wonderful things about him, how much I love and all the crazy things about me he has to put up.


----------



## SallyfromDE

miprender said:


> My PhotoPass pictures came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♥ ♥ ♥ This is my favorite picture ♥ ♥ ♥



I love how you all match!! I keep thinking Kirsta and I are going to do this, but I run out of time. Where did you see Mickey and Minnie?


----------



## tricia

Darragh - awesome stuff.  Love EVERYTHING.

Dorine - I'm sure that can be done. It's not like there couldn't be 2 people with the same name registered at WDW at the same time.


----------



## Disneymom1218

VBAndrea said:


> Not to be rude, but you are just as useless as Cheryl.  It does not work on my keyboard no matter what letter I try!!!!
> 
> (Please know I am just kidding when I say you are useless -- I would truly never say that to anyone except Cheryl).


I understand totally. Here maybe you can learn better with a visual, there is a video. 
http://alt-codes.org/laptop/


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Darragh said:


> I'm such a lurker most of the time but I do want to share some of my latest projects that I made for my grandaughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


*wow i love them all! 'specially the green/blue tigger dress! those colors are so fresh..and your dgd is a dollbaby! come back and share more1 *


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

NiniMorris said:


> The Waltograph font is a ttf...meaning you should be able to get it for free..however, when I tried it , well, let's just say it did not work all that well.  I bought the font from Heather Sue and it was much nicer...
> 
> 
> Nini



Where can I find that font?



froggy33 said:


> I have stitch era and can use the disney fonts, but I also have available a purchased font.  They are all in .pes format...how do you put together a word or saying??  Did you do it in stitch era.  I can digitize most anything, but haven't been able to figure this out!



Where did you find the disney fonts that you didn't purchase?


Disneymom1218 said:


> on a laptop alot of times the numbers are on the letters as well so you have to hold down the FCN ALT and 3 at once and it will make the ♥ <~~ see
> 
> Edited to add:
> Not the # 3 on your top number row. On my laptop it has a light blue 3 on the same key as my L that is the one I use. Hope it helps



♥ I did it!!!!  Thanks so much!  Aren't you proud of me?!♥


froggy33 said:


> Good afternoon! For those of you that were wondering, as I was, about lettering in Stitch ERA.
> 
> Firt, I think the already loaded fonts, or fonts you load to your computer do work well.  Admittedly, some better than others.  I just digitzed and stitched this image recently, using all embedded fonts.  So I know they work and you can do it!  I did it on a Tshirt, so I used wash away on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for joining fonts.  I think I figured it out, although I haven't actually stitched one out to see if it works.
> Following this image (which is what your SEU screen would look like doing this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. open the first letter of the word you are making (mine was a K in .pes format).  Double ckik the file in the folder or select open file under artwork in SEU. These are done in stitch packs.  Notice to the right, when you open the object manager, you can select the stitch pack for that letter.  Then you can adjust size, color, or rotation of the individual letter.  Just clicking on the K itself will only select individual stitches.
> 
> 2. To add a subsequent letter, select Design gallery on the left hand side.  Then within that, select machine format (since you'll want the other .pes (etc) files).  Find the file you have your letters in.  It can't be a zipped file...I had to transfer mine to a regular file.
> 
> 3.  Select the next letter and drag and drop that into the working area.  It will transfer and up will pop a box asking you how you want to assgn this letter I just check the bottom choice, where I can choose the color I want.
> 
> 4.  The new letter will be there and can again be selected in the object manager to adjust it how you would like.  Continue to do this with the remaining letters.  When all are together you can select them all in the object manager or select stithes by rectangle right under the stitch editing words in middle top.  Then you can adjust the word as a whole.
> 
> 5.  In order to keep the machine from stopping at every letter, (so if you want the whole word to be the same color thread and just stitch on through).  You have to assign them all the same color.  To do this, just make each letter the same color, by selecting the top color (no. 1) in the color bar over by the design gallery.  Or if you want each letter a different color, just select a different color box for each letter.
> 
> 6.  Export this design.  Click on the little arrow next to the file button on top left.  Then name/export how you would like.  And done
> 
> You can do this with other designs as well, like if you wanted to put 2 4x4 designs together into a 5x7 hoop so you don't have to rehoop.
> 
> Good luck!



I am definitely going to have to give this a whirl.  Thanks for the directions?  The Disney font that you used on the bottom....was this a purchased one or a free font you downloaded?  Where did you get it?



teresajoy said:


> I saw these at a Walmart near us the other day.



Oooo....which one?


----------



## froggy33

Blyssfull said:


> You are a SEU genius and have no IDEA how much I appreciate the time you took to write this up. I have been eager to do this and have surfed the web for hours trying to find free tutorials to no avail. Thanks so much, again, for sharing!





aboveH20 said:


> I can't wait to try it.





miprender said:


> Thanks I am going to print this out for future reference.





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Where did you find the disney fonts that you didn't purchase?
> 
> I am definitely going to have to give this a whirl.  Thanks for the directions?  The Disney font that you used on the bottom....was this a purchased one or a free font you downloaded?  Where did you get it?



Thanks!  And good luck.  Like I said I really have no problems digitizing, but couldn't figure this out, so I was pretty excited.  There isn't really a lot of help out there (I think they want it that way so they can sell tutorials and what not), but since this is kind of included in one of the adobe files they give you for free I thought it wouldn't hurt to print it up here.

I'm actually going to test the embeded free Disney font and this one with the same name, so I can see how different they are.

As for the free font...I think a few pages back someone listed a website that someone had compiled the types of fonts they use all over Disney.  I just found a free font website that had two different types of Disney fonts....let me look.  Here's a few:
http://www.disneyexperience.com/customize/fonts.php
http://www.fontseek.com/fonts/disney.htm
http://www.fontspace.com/category/Disney

I think they have to be a ttf (true type font) to work on SEU.

Good luck!


----------



## ivey_family

miprender said:


> ♥ ♥ ♥ This is my favorite picture ♥ ♥ ♥



They are all great!  I love the one with Sorcerer Mickey, too!



DMGeurts said:


> So, I guess, what I am wondering - and maybe I do need to go to the dining board to ask, is if BFF can be on 2 different reservations?  Otherwise, maybe we can just add her to our reservations once she is done with the conference?  Or even better yet, maybe I should call Disney and ask?
> 
> Does any of this make sense?
> 
> D~



Yay that you might get a trip to WDW!!!  Just a couple thoughts on your scenarios...

Could your BFF just not take the room and say she will take care of her own accommodations?

Have you checked if there are any open slots at the restaurants you'd like to eat at for your dates?  If not, maybe take the free room and skip the dining plan and buy tix through Undercover Tourist.  At least for us, the dining plan only saves money with table service meals.  We'd pay less oop for counter service than the cost for the plan.

I hope it all comes together for you, though!  You'll have to scale up that Splash Mountain outfit!  

Regards,
C.


----------



## NiniMorris

The Princess Grand daughter is having a birthday on Thursday...the big FOUR!  I have been having a problem finding something for her birthday when she told me today she wants some Barbie clothes...BARBIE Clothes!!???  The very idea of those tiny stitches are giving me a headache!

Does anyone know of any good Barbie patterns.  I found one on YCMT, but they look a little plain.  (almost ugly!)  There is almost zilch in the free patterns for Barbie.  (her American Girl cousins have lots and lots of options!)

Yes, I know I am waiting until the last minute...but hey that is what grandmothers are for...right!


Nini


----------



## ivey_family

Darragh said:


> I'm such a lurker most of the time but I do want to share some of my latest projects that I made for my grandaughter



They are all super cute and so is your dgd!  The Dalmatians is my favorite one!

Regards,
C.


----------



## love to stitch

I'm catching up on everything I missed this week and everything looks wonderful and so creative. Once I recuperate from setting up my classroom this week and get my students back in routine next week I might be able to get back to my sewing machine.


----------



## DMGeurts

ivey_family said:


> They are all great!  I love the one with Sorcerer Mickey, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay that you might get a trip to WDW!!!  Just a couple thoughts on your scenarios...
> 
> Could your BFF just not take the room and say she will take care of her own accommodations?
> 
> Have you checked if there are any open slots at the restaurants you'd like to eat at for your dates?  If not, maybe take the free room and skip the dining plan and buy tix through Undercover Tourist.  At least for us, the dining plan only saves money with table service meals.  We'd pay less oop for counter service than the cost for the plan.
> 
> I hope it all comes together for you, though!  You'll have to scale up that Splash Mountain outfit!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



First - ROFL...  Are you _sure_ that's my Splash Mountain outfit?

Thanks for your advice on the room/ddp situation...  I think I've calculated this particular trip about 100 different ways - even utilizing all my military discounts - and the free dining offer still ends up being cheaper - even if we do a moderate resort!  I know - CRAZY!  

So, now I just don't know what to do...  BFF doesn't want to book unless she knows for sure that she got the trip... however she won't find out for another month, which would leave us 29 days to book before we'd have to leave - and I am afraid we will lose out on free dining and any good adrs that are left...  I just don't know what to do - PLEASE HELP!!!




Darragh said:


> I'm such a lurker most of the time but I do want to share some of my latest projects that I made for my grandaughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Super cute!!!  I just love it all~! 

D~


----------



## ncmomof2

miprender said:


> My PhotoPass pictures came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♥ ♥ ♥ This is my favorite picture ♥ ♥ ♥



Looks like fun!!  I can' t wait to go.  I like the pirate goofy and mickey and minnie together!



squirrel said:


> I found out why Facebook and Photobucket were not the way they normally are.  My computer had run out of disk space.  That's fixed now.
> 
> Here is the Winnie the Pooh & Friends Vida




Cute!  My little one would love it!  She  Pooh!


----------



## ivey_family

DMGeurts said:


> First - ROFL...  Are you _sure_ that's my Splash Mountain outfit?
> 
> 
> 
> So, now I just don't know what to do...  BFF doesn't want to book unless she knows for sure that she got the trip... however she won't find out for another month, which would leave us 29 days to book before we'd have to leave - and I am afraid we will lose out on free dining and any good adrs that are left...  I just don't know what to do - PLEASE HELP!!!
> 
> D~



Ok, here's what I would do...

Book all the ADRs you want right now, today.  You don't need a room and can always cancel them later.  Then, consider booking a room only res at the resort of your choice.  You only have to pay for one night.  The only downside is you might lose $50 - the cancel fee since you would be within the 45 day window. (I think it's $50, double check that one!)  You aren't guaranteed that there will still be FD availability, but if it's a go, and there's no FD, you're still going to WDW and staying and eating where you'd like.  If there is still FD, you just call and switch the room only over to FD and pay the rest of the cost.

Just my two cents.  

Regards,
C.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*i finnally finished the vida'ish peasent dress/shirt...turned out pretty cute! the sloppy applique is mine and the nice ones on the bottom/front & back are on dish towels,not terry but cotton.side fabric w/witches is form a scrub top and black/orang bodiece pieces are form sheets.total of about $7 w/ ribbon!
front




back





question,does this blue in the ribbon match the blue in the pillowcase? i have had the case for a while ,think it will be a sweet christmas dress with big ribbon ties.the blue in the case is bluer that it looks in the pic.not an exact match so should i get the chocolate brown ribbon??? TIA for any adeas about the ribbon...





*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

love to stitch said:


> I'm catching up on everything I missed this week and everything looks wonderful and so creative. Once I recuperate from setting up my classroom this week and get my students back in routine next week I might be able to get back to my sewing machine.


*I'm right there with you ,i am a pre-k asst. in a daycare center,i have had school aged kids in my classroom all summer but since we now go nack later than them i have time ot super clean my room before th teachers coem back next week,then pre-k on the 29th...and we also get 2 extra kids now! so 22 lil 4 year old darlings,most have never been away from home and many don't speak english...so i am going to be busy and worn out too! it's hard but so exciting the 1st few days getting to know my new 'babies'...good luck with you room and kids! *


----------



## ncmomof2

So I am having one of those sewing days again.  After stitching out a perfect Lightning McQueen, I cut it wrong.    Anyway,  I am stepping away for a bit.  I was wondering what you all thought about this....  What would look better for a ruffle, red or black dot?

Thanks!


----------



## kdzbear

I have a small favor to ask. I know that many of you are part of the Big Give. There is a 16 year old, Claudia, and she leaves on her Wish Trip in two days. Not many people have visited her pre-trip report. Could you each take a few seconds and go over and wish her a wonderful trip? I know it would mean a lot to her. I met her on the Wish boards and she is so nice! Thank you!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2740541


----------



## kdzbear

ncmomof2 said:


> So I am having one of those sewing days again.  After stitching out a perfect Lightning McQueen, I cut it wrong.    Anyway,  I am stepping away for a bit.  I was wondering what you all thought about this....  What would look better for a ruffle, red or black dot?
> 
> Thanks!



I like the black dots!


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> Those turned out great!  I love how you did the applique on the back.   I've never thought of doing something like that!
> 
> 
> I need some help from my Disboutique friends.  I went to Hancock Fabrics today and I bought a lot of this fabric.  However, it is for a very large project and they didn't have enough of it left for what I need.  I would like to use it to make table toppers for my daughters bat mitzvah.  Their theme is the beach!  Does anybody have a Hancocks near them?  If you do and you happen to be going could you check to see if they have these fabrics for me?  I still need about 30 more yards!  I found a source that I can order it from online but it is much more expensive since it is on clearance in the store right now.  I can scale the project back and make runners for the tables if I can't get more fabric but the table toppers will be so much prettier!  If you do have the fabric in your store, I would be happy to paypal you the money to buy it for me.


I am about 99% positive that our Hancock's does not have those as they are really adorable and I am pretty sure I would have noticed them.  There are two other Hancock's in a neighboring city that I rarely go to, but I promise I will look if I get a chance to go.  Could you have your local Hnacock's call other stores to see if they have it?  Do you have the make of the fabric and what it is called -- I would gladly call the two stores I don't go to often for you.



ellenbenny said:


> Sorry, no Hancocks near me.
> 
> I was at my Walmart today, the one that has always had a pretty decent fabric department.  We never had the creative cuts but do have quite a bit of fabrics by the yard.
> 
> Today I saw a new item, called stash packs.  They were packaged as 2 - 2 yard cuts per package and priced at $8 for the 4 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look somewhat similar to what others were finding on clearance, but these are priced at $8 for 4 yards as the regular price right on the package.
> 
> Not sure if others have seen these, or if they are trying different things in different markets?  Anyway, I didn't buy any even though I was tempted, but I thought it looked like it could be an ongoing display.  Time will tell.


No stash packs at our store.  And the fabric dept is getting pathetic.  At one point they had over 30 Dis prints and now they maybe have 15.



squirrel said:


> I found out why Facebook and Photobucket were not the way they normally are.  My computer had run out of disk space.  That's fixed now.
> 
> Here is the Winnie the Pooh & Friends Vida


Glad you figured out your computer 
Love how Pooh turned out!  



miprender said:


> My PhotoPass pictures came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♥ ♥ ♥ This is my favorite picture ♥ ♥ ♥


My favorite is the Steamboat Willie one, but all of them are fabulous!  Your dh is such a sport.  My dh refused to pose for any family pics in Dis.  I never even looked at my photopass pics.



DMGeurts said:


> Well, I have been very busy...  There may be a WDW trip in my near future.    My BFF entered into a "contest" at her work - they are sending 10 people to WDW in Oct for the Disney training seminar that they do... anyways, she is narrowed down to a group of 21 right now, so she has a good chance of winning.
> 
> Where do I fit in?  Well, she wants to bring her 12 y/o dd and needs someone to "watch" her while she is in meetings for 3 days.
> 
> So, I need some help - and I'd like to go to the dining board - but I am not sure that what I want to do is "legal" - so I am hoping I can bounce it off of all of you first.  Personally, I don't see anything wrong with it...  Here's the deal...
> 
> Cast:
> BFF
> BFF's dd
> Me
> 
> BFF gets a free room for her stay while at the conference - we could stay with her for 4 nights (with us on her reservation, of course), and then pay for all our meals OOP and an extra 2 nights in another hotel (moderate).  Total cost per person (not including airfare - but including everything else) is $588 per person.
> 
> Second scenerio...  which I am in favor of...
> BFF gets her free room to stay in while at the conference.  We book another room at a moderate hotel for the entire week with free dining (BFF, BFF's dd, and I on the reservation).  We are not cheating the system - I don't think - because technically we'd be paying for an extra person for the entire week.  BFF still has to pay for her meals while she is down there - so then she could use her free dining meals - correct?  Total cost per person, using this scenerio is $566 ($22 cheaper) and we don't have to worry about going over budget.
> 
> So, I guess, what I am wondering - and maybe I do need to go to the dining board to ask, is if BFF can be on 2 different reservations?  Otherwise, maybe we can just add her to our reservations once she is done with the conference?  Or even better yet, maybe I should call Disney and ask?
> 
> Does any of this make sense?
> 
> D~


I think you should be able to book a room with your friend on the ressie even if her work books her another room.  Or can't she still get the free dining plan off her room that her work books for her?  I'm not sure how all that works out.  I also know if you use your military salute tickets you can still get the dining plan.  We could not get free dining though b/c we had a discounted room rate and was happier with that.  I think calling Dis would be the best thing to do, but I see nothing wrong with your friend being on two room reservations as both are being paid for.



Darragh said:


> I'm such a lurker most of the time but I do want to share some of my latest projects that I made for my grandaughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Oh how sweet!  The first three are my favorite as I love the black and white bloomers.  I adore the dalmations!



Blyssfull said:


> Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I've been keeping up reading along and everything is just beautiful!! but I lost my uncle yesterday to cancer (he went down hill really fast last week) so it's been a rough week.


  I am so sorry for the loss of your uncle.



NiniMorris said:


> The Princess Grand daughter is having a birthday on Thursday...the big FOUR!  I have been having a problem finding something for her birthday when she told me today she wants some Barbie clothes...BARBIE Clothes!!???  The very idea of those tiny stitches are giving me a headache!
> 
> Does anyone know of any good Barbie patterns.  I found one on YCMT, but they look a little plain.  (almost ugly!)  There is almost zilch in the free patterns for Barbie.  (her American Girl cousins have lots and lots of options!)
> 
> Yes, I know I am waiting until the last minute...but hey that is what grandmothers are for...right!
> 
> 
> Nini


I have no recommendations as AG clothes are tricky enough that I would not want to tackle Barbie.  I would just make some patterns up -- it would be easy to do for skirts and pillow case dresses.  Pillow case dresses would ruin Barbie's perfect figure so I'd go that route (not that I'm jealous of Barbie's perky girls and flabless waistline).



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *i finnally finished the vida'ish peasent dress/shirt...turned out pretty cute! the sloppy applique is mine and the nice ones on the bottom/front & back are on dish towels,not terry but cotton.side fabric w/witches is form a scrub top and black/orang bodiece pieces are form sheets.total of about $7 w/ ribbon!
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> question,does this blue in the ribbon match the blue in the pillowcase? i have had the case for a while ,think it will be a sweet christmas dress with big ribbon ties.the blue in the case is bluer that it looks in the pic.not an exact match so should i get the chocolate brown ribbon??? TIA for any adeas about the ribbon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The Halloween dress is adorable!  I think the blue ribbon would look prettier than brown, but I can't see the color well with the wrapping still on the package.  I would have to take it out and lay it across the fabric and see what it looks like.



ncmomof2 said:


> So I am having one of those sewing days again.  After stitching out a perfect Lightning McQueen, I cut it wrong.    Anyway,  I am stepping away for a bit.  I was wondering what you all thought about this....  What would look better for a ruffle, red or black dot?
> 
> Thanks!


My vote is black, but I am a black and white person.  I think the red would work perfectly fine, black would just be my preference.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

ncmomof2 said:


> So I am having one of those sewing days again.  After stitching out a perfect Lightning McQueen, I cut it wrong.    Anyway,  I am stepping away for a bit.  I was wondering what you all thought about this....  What would look better for a ruffle, red or black dot?
> 
> Thanks!


*not much help here but I think if it's a deep ruffle 3 ins. or more i'd go with the b/w and if it's a smaller one than 3 ins. the r/w...*


----------



## RMAMom

*Blyssfull ~*I am so very sorry about the loss of your uncle. Prayers for peace for you all in this sad time and for your uncle, Eternal rest grant unto him, O Lord, and let perpetual light shine upon them. May the souls of the faithful departed, through the mercy of God, rest in peace. Amen.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *i finnally finished the vida'ish peasent dress/shirt...turned out pretty cute! the sloppy applique is mine and the nice ones on the bottom/front & back are on dish towels,not terry but cotton.side fabric w/witches is form a scrub top and black/orang bodiece pieces are form sheets.total of about $7 w/ ribbon!
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> question,does this blue in the ribbon match the blue in the pillowcase? i have had the case for a while ,think it will be a sweet christmas dress with big ribbon ties.the blue in the case is bluer that it looks in the pic.not an exact match so should i get the chocolate brown ribbon??? TIA for any adeas about the ribbon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The dress looks great! I have no idea about the ribbon, I don't see any blue in the fabric or the ribbon. Probably the computer pic but from what I'm seeing I would go with a brown ribbon.



ncmomof2 said:


> So I am having one of those sewing days again.  After stitching out a perfect Lightning McQueen, I cut it wrong.    Anyway,  I am stepping away for a bit.  I was wondering what you all thought about this....  What would look better for a ruffle, red or black dot?
> 
> Thanks!


I think both would work but I am leaning towards the red because the dots are smaller and I think I like that better with the pattern.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Sorry- hard t quote on the phone- love everything!

Ncmomof2-  I like the red dots because of the scale


----------



## dianemom2

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> question,does this blue in the ribbon match the blue in the pillowcase? i have had the case for a while ,think it will be a sweet christmas dress with big ribbon ties.the blue in the case is bluer that it looks in the pic.not an exact match so should i get the chocolate brown ribbon??? TIA for any adeas about the ribbon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love the peasant dress.  It turned out very cute!  I think the picture of the pillowcase doesn't show the blue very well.  Anyhow, I might go with a contrasting ribbon instead of trying to match it.  Since it is for Christmas, maybe a pretty silver ribbon would look nice with it.



ncmomof2 said:


> So I am having one of those sewing days again.  After stitching out a perfect Lightning McQueen, I cut it wrong.    Anyway,  I am stepping away for a bit.  I was wondering what you all thought about this....  What would look better for a ruffle, red or black dot?
> 
> Thanks!



I like the red dots better.  I think it picks up the red on Mater.



VBAndrea said:


> I am about 99% positive that our Hancock's does not have those as they are really adorable and I am pretty sure I would have noticed them.  There are two other Hancock's in a neighboring city that I rarely go to, but I promise I will look if I get a chance to go.  Could you have your local Hnacock's call other stores to see if they have it?  Do you have the make of the fabric and what it is called -- I would gladly call the two stores I don't go to often for you.



Instead of driving over to the store in Virginia today I called them and a bunch of other stores in our region.  All the stores in our area were out of the fabric but one nice lady who answered the phone at a store in Waldorf, MD went on their computer and looked at stores all over the US.  She found about 10 stores that still had some of the fabric left.  I called all of them but only found one store with some of the second fabric.  They had 14 yards.  They are going to be able to transfer it to our Hancocks.  I had to go in and pay for it today.  They will send it this week.  I still won't have enough fabric to do overlays for the tops of the tables so I guess I will make runners.  Now I have to figure out how long and wide to make the runners.  I will have to look at how much fabric I have in the different cuts since the fabric is in 5 different pieces.  I can also order more from a seller on ebay but they are charging quite a bit more so I don't think I want to do that.   Please let me know if you see anymore at your Hancocks.  It is called Beach Surf and Beach Floral by Tammy De Young for General Fabrics.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Okay ladies I need some help.  I have been asked to teach a couple of sewing classes.  For those of you who do this how do you go about this?  You can PM me if that would be easier.  What do you start with teaching?  How long should the sessions be?  How much do you charge?  Do you make kits or require them to bring their own supplies?  I have some who have no idea how to turn a machine on and a few others who have sewn a little in the past.  Thank you all in advance.  You are such a big help.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

dianemom2 said:


> I love the peasant dress.  It turned out very cute!  I think the picture of the pillowcase doesn't show the blue very well.  Anyhow, I might go with a contrasting ribbon instead of trying to match it.  Since it is for Christmas, maybe a pretty silver ribbon would look nice with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the red dots better.  I think it picks up the red on Mater.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of driving over to the store in Virginia today I called them and a bunch of other stores in our region.  All the stores in our area were out of the fabric but one nice lady who answered the phone at a store in Waldorf, MD went on their computer and looked at stores all over the US.  She found about 10 stores that still had some of the fabric left.  I called all of them but only found one store with some of the second fabric.  They had 14 yards.  They are going to be able to transfer it to our Hancocks.  I had to go in and pay for it today.  They will send it this week.  I still won't have enough fabric to do overlays for the tops of the tables so I guess I will make runners.  Now I have to figure out how long and wide to make the runners.  I will have to look at how much fabric I have in the different cuts since the fabric is in 5 different pieces.  I can also order more from a seller on ebay but they are charging quite a bit more so I don't think I want to do that.   Please let me know if you see anymore at your Hancocks.  It is called Beach Surf and Beach Floral by Tammy De Young for General Fabrics.  Thanks a bunch!


*ty for the silver idea!!! wish the pic showed the true colors...*


----------



## mphalens

squirrel said:


> I found out why Facebook and Photobucket were not the way they normally are.  My computer had run out of disk space.  That's fixed now.
> 
> Here is the Winnie the Pooh & Friends Vida



It looks great!



miprender said:


> Yes I worked 45 hrs this week... I tired LOL. Next week I am back to my 2 days Mon & Wed. I will message you on FB.



I messaged you back 



miprender said:


> ♥ ♥ ♥ This is my favorite picture ♥ ♥ ♥




Aw!  LOVE IT!  Where was it taken???



DMGeurts said:


> Thanks!  Can you notarize this and send it to my DH?  You have my address.
> 
> 
> I hope you'll show us how the second pair of jeans turned out.
> 
> Well, I have been very busy...  There may be a WDW trip in my near future.    My BFF entered into a "contest" at her work - they are sending 10 people to WDW in Oct for the Disney training seminar that they do... anyways, she is narrowed down to a group of 21 right now, so she has a good chance of winning.
> 
> Where do I fit in?  Well, she wants to bring her 12 y/o dd and needs someone to "watch" her while she is in meetings for 3 days.
> 
> So, I need some help - and I'd like to go to the dining board - but I am not sure that what I want to do is "legal" - so I am hoping I can bounce it off of all of you first.  Personally, I don't see anything wrong with it...  Here's the deal...
> 
> Cast:
> BFF
> BFF's dd
> Me
> 
> BFF gets a free room for her stay while at the conference - we could stay with her for 4 nights (with us on her reservation, of course), and then pay for all our meals OOP and an extra 2 nights in another hotel (moderate).  Total cost per person (not including airfare - but including everything else) is $588 per person.
> 
> Second scenerio...  which I am in favor of...
> BFF gets her free room to stay in while at the conference.  We book another room at a moderate hotel for the entire week with free dining (BFF, BFF's dd, and I on the reservation).  We are not cheating the system - I don't think - because technically we'd be paying for an extra person for the entire week.  BFF still has to pay for her meals while she is down there - so then she could use her free dining meals - correct?  Total cost per person, using this scenerio is $566 ($22 cheaper) and we don't have to worry about going over budget.
> 
> So, I guess, what I am wondering - and maybe I do need to go to the dining board to ask, is if BFF can be on 2 different reservations?  Otherwise, maybe we can just add her to our reservations once she is done with the conference?  Or even better yet, maybe I should call Disney and ask?
> 
> Does any of this make sense?
> 
> D~



I'll send it out soon.
Picture shortly.
SUPER JEALOUS!



Darragh said:


> I'm such a lurker most of the time but I do want to share some of my latest projects that I made for my grandaughter


Love them all!  You should have entered polka dot week of Project Runway!



NiniMorris said:


> The Princess Grand daughter is having a birthday on Thursday...the big FOUR!  I have been having a problem finding something for her birthday when she told me today she wants some Barbie clothes...BARBIE Clothes!!???  The very idea of those tiny stitches are giving me a headache!
> 
> Does anyone know of any good Barbie patterns.  I found one on YCMT, but they look a little plain.  (almost ugly!)  There is almost zilch in the free patterns for Barbie.  (her American Girl cousins have lots and lots of options!)
> 
> Yes, I know I am waiting until the last minute...but hey that is what grandmothers are for...right!
> 
> 
> Nini



I have some my mom used to make me Barbie clothes.  They're upstairs.  Not sure what all she still has but I could try to scan them or something . . . 



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *i finnally finished the vida'ish peasent dress/shirt...turned out pretty cute! the sloppy applique is mine and the nice ones on the bottom/front & back are on dish towels,not terry but cotton.side fabric w/witches is form a scrub top and black/orang bodiece pieces are form sheets.total of about $7 w/ ribbon!
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> question,does this blue in the ribbon match the blue in the pillowcase? i have had the case for a while ,think it will be a sweet christmas dress with big ribbon ties.the blue in the case is bluer that it looks in the pic.not an exact match so should i get the chocolate brown ribbon??? TIA for any adeas about the ribbon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dress came out cute!  I think the ribbon looks fine - but it also looks like the same color on my monitor . . . 




ncmomof2 said:


> So I am having one of those sewing days again.  After stitching out a perfect Lightning McQueen, I cut it wrong.    Anyway,  I am stepping away for a bit.  I was wondering what you all thought about this....  What would look better for a ruffle, red or black dot?
> 
> Thanks!



Red.




kdzbear said:


> I have a small favor to ask. I know that many of you are part of the Big Give. There is a 16 year old, Claudia, and she leaves on her Wish Trip in two days. Not many people have visited her pre-trip report. Could you each take a few seconds and go over and wish her a wonderful trip? I know it would mean a lot to her. I met her on the Wish boards and she is so nice! Thank you!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2740541



Will do!



dianemom2 said:


> Instead of driving over to the store in Virginia today I called them and a bunch of other stores in our region.  All the stores in our area were out of the fabric but one nice lady who answered the phone at a store in Waldorf, MD went on their computer and looked at stores all over the US.  She found about 10 stores that still had some of the fabric left.  I called all of them but only found one store with some of the second fabric.  They had 14 yards.  They are going to be able to transfer it to our Hancocks.  I had to go in and pay for it today.  They will send it this week.  I still won't have enough fabric to do overlays for the tops of the tables so I guess I will make runners.  Now I have to figure out how long and wide to make the runners.  I will have to look at how much fabric I have in the different cuts since the fabric is in 5 different pieces.  I can also order more from a seller on ebay but they are charging quite a bit more so I don't think I want to do that.   Please let me know if you see anymore at your Hancocks.  It is called Beach Surf and Beach Floral by Tammy De Young for General Fabrics.  Thanks a bunch!



No Hancock here in RI - Which stores had it (whereabouts in the US were they?) ???  
You could try Just Fabrics - she's on Facebook but her number is:
(401) 383-6286
If she has it I can't imagine it's expensive per yard and I know she'll ship. . . plus she's super nice!



I won my battle with my machine!!!  I posted on Facebook earlier tonight that I'd broken a needle while sewing a bag . . . replaced the needle and the machine wasn't happy.  I tried a bunch of fixes and nothing worked.  I walked away and let my mom try.  While I was gone the sewing fairy not only fixed my machine but also finished pinning the bag together for me   I think it came out cute!  Can't post here yet (it's for a Give) but it's on my facebook and I'll post in the Big Give too . . .

Here are Siennah's Princess Jeans:
Front:





Back:





Back prior to sewing:





Can you tell what's missing from the final product?  I didn't notice until I found the pieces on the floor after I'd mailed off the box!!!

Oh!  And here is Princess Siennah's Elphaba Tutu (she's having a Wicked birthday party on Saturday that we'll miss . . . and wanted a tutu as "poofy" as Savannah's):


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

ncmomof2 said:


> Here are the next two.  It turned out better than what I had in my mind!  Lots of pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, how they love the twirl!



  Those are soooo cute!  My girls would love them too.  And then twirl until the fell down.  



sheridee32 said:


> Here are a few things I have been working on I have to make some things for a friends tween and they are so hard to sew for one is disney related something i was just playing with i deconstruted some disney shirts and used carlas raglan and the circular skirt that goes with the shorts under it the other two are camo the little girl loves camo and dance so i basically took a tutu and a tank top and put it together i saw this done somewhere for little girls and i thought why not, the other is a tank top and a camo fabric that is almost a rayon with cotton in it no stretch but silky feeling i actually found on the dollare table at walmart my middle gd now wants one. Sorry the pictures are blurry but I will try retaking them just want some opnions I know some of yall have already seen them on facebook so thanks for looking again.



Good job.  I really like the tutu & the Cruella.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

squirrel said:


> I found out why Facebook and Photobucket were not the way they normally are.  My computer had run out of disk space.  That's fixed now.
> 
> Here is the Winnie the Pooh & Friends Vida



So cute!  DD(almost)8 would absolutely love this.  Piglet is her lovey & I've made at least 3 or 4 Piglet outfits over the years.  We always eat at the Crystal Palace when we go to WDW & Piglet always makes such a fuss over her.  And my shy little sweetie just eats it up.


----------



## princesskayla

Help!!! I need computer help or Singer Futura Embroidery machine help.. 


 Does anyone else have the Singer Futura? I have this machine and it runs off the software included. Well, I have had the True-type font program since I have has the machine. I have never had any problems with it. I was stitching out Disneyland with the started by a mouse font and it wouldn't transmit to the machine. I restarted the program and when I came back - my true type, cross stitch and photostitch was gone! I am restarting the machine but it going slower than molasses now? Any ideas?

I would reinstall it but I dont' have the disks. When we moved they must have gotten stuck in the storage unit - so no getting them until we move back to Georgia. Does anyone have a copy I can borrow? I know that Singer will probably tell me tough luck and it cost a ton of money to buy it on it's own.


----------



## princesskayla

I got it fixed - system restore - my new best friend!!!


----------



## squirrel

100AcrePrincess said:


> So cute!  DD(almost)8 would absolutely love this.  Piglet is her lovey & I've made at least 3 or 4 Piglet outfits over the years.  We always eat at the Crystal Palace when we go to WDW & Piglet always makes such a fuss over her.  And my shy little sweetie just eats it up.



I came across a Piglet coloring sheet a while ago.  I wasn't sure what character I was going to put on when I first planned out the dress.  Since my niece loves pink, I went with Piglet.  I was really tempted to get some other Winnie the Pooh fabric for the back panel as it had Roo.  I decided against spending more $.

I seem to always end up with Eeyore on my shirts.  My favorite color is blue.  I think I have at least 2 or 3 with Eeyore.


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> Instead of driving over to the store in Virginia today I called them and a bunch of other stores in our region.  All the stores in our area were out of the fabric but one nice lady who answered the phone at a store in Waldorf, MD went on their computer and looked at stores all over the US.  She found about 10 stores that still had some of the fabric left.  I called all of them but only found one store with some of the second fabric.  They had 14 yards.  They are going to be able to transfer it to our Hancocks.  I had to go in and pay for it today.  They will send it this week.  I still won't have enough fabric to do overlays for the tops of the tables so I guess I will make runners.  Now I have to figure out how long and wide to make the runners.  I will have to look at how much fabric I have in the different cuts since the fabric is in 5 different pieces.  I can also order more from a seller on ebay but they are charging quite a bit more so I don't think I want to do that.   Please let me know if you see anymore at your Hancocks.  It is called Beach Surf and Beach Floral by Tammy De Young for General Fabrics.  Thanks a bunch!


I will try calling my stores and see if they have any.  I saw it on ebay for $5.95/yd -- how much did you pay at Hancock's?



mphalens said:


> I won my battle with my machine!!!  I posted on Facebook earlier tonight that I'd broken a needle while sewing a bag . . . replaced the needle and the machine wasn't happy.  I tried a bunch of fixes and nothing worked.  I walked away and let my mom try.  While I was gone the sewing fairy not only fixed my machine but also finished pinning the bag together for me   I think it came out cute!  Can't post here yet (it's for a Give) but it's on my facebook and I'll post in the Big Give too . . .
> 
> Here are Siennah's Princess Jeans:
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back prior to sewing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell what's missing from the final product?  I didn't notice until I found the pieces on the floor after I'd mailed off the box!!!
> 
> Oh!  And here is Princess Siennah's Elphaba Tutu (she's having a Wicked birthday party on Saturday that we'll miss . . . and wanted a tutu as "poofy" as Savannah's):


Super cute jeans but I see Siennah lost her glass slipper -- happened to a princess a while back as well, but I heard it turned out pretty well for her in the long run.  Love the tutu as well -- those look like a lot of work.



princesskayla said:


> I got it fixed - system restore - my new best friend!!!


I'm so glad you were able to get it fixed


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> I'll send it out soon.
> Picture shortly.
> SUPER JEALOUS!



Don't be super jealous yet...  we won't know if we are going for sure for at least another month...  Then it will be a nerve wracking planning stage of 29 days.  



mphalens said:


> I won my battle with my machine!!!  I posted on Facebook earlier tonight that I'd broken a needle while sewing a bag . . . replaced the needle and the machine wasn't happy.  I tried a bunch of fixes and nothing worked.  I walked away and let my mom try.  While I was gone the sewing fairy not only fixed my machine but also finished pinning the bag together for me   I think it came out cute!  Can't post here yet (it's for a Give) but it's on my facebook and I'll post in the Big Give too . . .
> 
> Here are Siennah's Princess Jeans:
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as Savannah's):



Everything turned out so cute!  Siennah will love her new princess jeans - that Savannah's tutu is darling!



princesskayla said:


> I got it fixed - system restore - my new best friend!!!



Yay - glad you got it fixed.

Joni - any hints for this week's PR????  

I have one last little detail to do for my PR, then take pictures.  Today is my Maleficent day... I am determined to finish this dress.    It's been haunting me for over a month and I just need to get it out of my sewing room.  

You'll be happy to know that I got a lot of my ADRs done yesterday - I've never used the online system, I really like it a lot - I love that it list all the available options for the time slots that I wanted.  It was impossible to get a Chef Mickey's table though...  I had to settle for a 9pm time slot the night before we leave... but it's something that BFF really wanted to do, and because of her doing the conference, we had a very small window that we could actually do it.  I am going to keep checking for an earlier time though - even an hour would be nice.  

D~


----------



## mphalens

princesskayla said:


> I got it fixed - system restore - my new best friend!!!



Yay!  My heart dropped when I read that you'd lost everything.  I would have cried for you if you couldn't get it all back!



VBAndrea said:


> I will try calling my stores and see if they have any.  I saw it on ebay for $5.95/yd -- how much did you pay at Hancock's?
> 
> 
> Super cute jeans but I see Siennah lost her glass slipper -- happened to a princess a while back as well, but I heard it turned out pretty well for her in the long run.  Love the tutu as well -- those look like a lot of work.
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you were able to get it fixed



Thanks!!!  Good eye!!!  That pesky slipper slipped right off and under my machine cabinet.

Who can find the other missing piece? 

The tutu actually goes together fairly quickly . . . I didn't even get to watch all of Funny Face before I was finished (and this is a double layer tutu WITH ribbons. A single layer tutu would take way less time).



DMGeurts said:


> Don't be super jealous yet...  we won't know if we are going for sure for at least another month...  Then it will be a nerve wracking planning stage of 29 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything turned out so cute!  Siennah will love her new princess jeans - that Savannah's tutu is darling!
> 
> Joni - any hints for this week's PR????
> 
> I have one last little detail to do for my PR, then take pictures.  Today is my Maleficent day... I am determined to finish this dress.    It's been haunting me for over a month and I just need to get it out of my sewing room.
> 
> You'll be happy to know that I got a lot of my ADRs done yesterday - I've never used the online system, I really like it a lot - I love that it list all the available options for the time slots that I wanted.  It was impossible to get a Chef Mickey's table though...  I had to settle for a 9pm time slot the night before we leave... but it's something that BFF really wanted to do, and because of her doing the conference, we had a very small window that we could actually do it.  I am going to keep checking for an earlier time though - even an hour would be nice.
> 
> D~



Thanks!!!  I totally forgot to take pictures of the girls' princess t-shirts!  I was so determined to keep them a surprise that I forgot to take a picture for myself!!!  I'll have to get some when I get back to Charlotte and see them in their outfits.  The black background worked out perfectly!!!!

29 frantic days that will end in WDW!   Honestly, 29 days is usually about what I have had in the past - b/c of the ILs.  The online ADR system makes it much easier and you have a pretty good idea on the actual crowd numbers since it's closer to your trip. . . Has BFF's daughter ever been to WDW?  I wish I could sneak away for a trip . . . I'll keep my fingers crossed for your BFF that she gets selected!!!


Ok - I'm off to go tackle this step by step of making Easy Fits into Roll-Up pants!!!!  Wish me luck!


----------



## NiniMorris

lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay ladies I need some help.  I have been asked to teach a couple of sewing classes.  For those of you who do this how do you go about this?  You can PM me if that would be easier.  What do you start with teaching?  How long should the sessions be?  How much do you charge?  Do you make kits or require them to bring their own supplies?  I have some who have no idea how to turn a machine on and a few others who have sewn a little in the past.  Thank you all in advance.  You are such a big help.



Sent you a pm...




D---
29 days is more than enough to plan a  trip to Disney!  Since we are coming up on our 10th trip, I always say I can plan a trip on a moment notice!  I know the possibilities of ADRs at all times, and can have a planning  notebook made in a jiffy!

I agree, go ahead and make your ADRs, (just remember to cancel if you don't get to go).  I would also decide on the resort and get the room.  You only have to put down 200 to be able to get the free dining.  Of course you would loose a portion of your money...but think positively ...how about planning on going even if she doesn't get chosen?  I think it is time for a vacation anyway!  Right?





I leave in 33 days!

Nini


----------



## dianemom2

mphalens said:


> http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a71/mphalens/275113c8.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back prior to sewing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell what's missing from the final product?  I didn't notice until I found the pieces on the floor after I'd mailed off the box!!!
> 
> Oh!  And here is Princess Siennah's Elphaba Tutu (she's having a Wicked birthday party on Saturday that we'll miss . . . and wanted a tutu as "poofy" as Savannah's):



Great idea to check with your Just Fabrics lady!  I love supporting small businesses.  Especially ones where the owner is great! The Hancocks that had the fabric was in Louisiana.  The one in Midlothian, VA was supposed to have 20 yards but they claimed that they didn't.

I love the jeans and the tutu.  My older daughter just saw Wicked and loved it!  What a cute idea for a birthday party.



VBAndrea said:


> I will try calling my stores and see if they have any.  I saw it on ebay for $5.95/yd -- how much did you pay at Hancock's?



It was only $1 per yard at Hancocks!!!!!  It was marked $4.99 per yard but when I got to the cutting table she told me that it had been reduced!



DMGeurts said:


> Don't be super jealous yet...  we won't know if we are going for sure for at least another month...  Then it will be a nerve wracking planning stage of 29 days.
> 
> 
> You'll be happy to know that I got a lot of my ADRs done yesterday - I've never used the online system, I really like it a lot - I love that it list all the available options for the time slots that I wanted.  It was impossible to get a Chef Mickey's table though...  I had to settle for a 9pm time slot the night before we leave... but it's something that BFF really wanted to do, and because of her doing the conference, we had a very small window that we could actually do it.  I am going to keep checking for an earlier time though - even an hour would be nice.
> 
> D~



I sure hope that you get to go!  What fun!  I'd love to go to Disney right now.  We could use a vacation!  But school will be starting here in a week. Now that both of my girls are in middle school, I worry about taking them out of school for a week to go on vacation.  When they were little we did that all the time and it wasn't hard for them to catch up.

With the Chef Mickey reservations, checking back is a good idea.  Plus calling once you get there might work too.


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> Thanks!!!  Good eye!!!  That pesky slipper slipped right off and under my machine cabinet.
> 
> Who can find the other missing piece?
> 
> Ok - I'm off to go tackle this step by step of making Easy Fits into Roll-Up pants!!!!  Wish me luck!


I see a missing purple princess too -- perhaps Aurora -- same leg as the wayward slipper!

Hope the Easy fits go well.  I am still not done with my PR for the week.  One last finishing touch and I need to go to the store to get something to complete it -- never mind I had to go yesterday to get something else!


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> I see a missing purple princess too -- perhaps Aurora -- same leg as the wayward slipper!
> 
> Hope the Easy fits go well.  I am still not done with my PR for the week.  One last finishing touch and I need to go to the store to get something to complete it -- never mind I had to go yesterday to get something else!




I don't want to mess up the fabric I bought to make the boys "soccer ball pants"  so I started a trial pair for Kirsten.  It definitely needs some work - so back to the drawing board I go!!!!

I took a break and worked on the ipod touch case I need to make . . . now to figure out a button hole!!!


----------



## squirrel

I found a second hand serger for $20.  It's a Singer Tiny Serger #TS380.  It doesn't cut the fabric.

I don't have a serger, do you think this would be worth getting?  Should I wait and try and get a better one?


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> I sure hope that you get to go!  What fun!  I'd love to go to Disney right now.  We could use a vacation!  But school will be starting here in a week. Now that both of my girls are in middle school, I worry about taking them out of school for a week to go on vacation.  When they were little we did that all the time and it wasn't hard for them to catch up.
> 
> With the Chef Mickey reservations, checking back is a good idea.  Plus calling once you get there might work too.



I am seriously debating if I should book a FD room just in case - because me being able to go really hinges on that...  I just can't tell how long I have to cancel with out penalties...  30 days, 60 days???

D~


----------



## miprender

DMGeurts said:


> These turned out adorable!!!  I love them all - but your favorite is really adorable!!!
> 
> D~



 Thanks



aboveH20 said:


> Bugging is always a good strategy.
> 
> They all look great, but I agree with your favorite.  Sure makes me want to go back!!!



☺ Thanks 



Darragh said:


> I'm such a lurker most of the time but I do want to share some of my latest projects that I made for my grandaughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Everything is just adorable.



dianemom2 said:


> Thanks to everybody who responded to me.  My mother in law checked at her Hancocks this morning but they didn't have any of the fabric left.  I am going to check at one store that is about an hour away today.  Hopefully they will have some!



I saw your post on FB and knew it was you right away.  I don't remember seeing that fabric there, but as Marianne posted she is such a nice lady and if she has it that would be wonderful.



SallyfromDE said:


> I love how you all match!! I keep thinking Kirsta and I are going to do this, but I run out of time. Where did you see Mickey and Minnie?



Thanks.  Mickey & Minnie are at Exposition Hall when you walk into MK that would be on your right. The princesses are also inside in a seperate line. I had never been inside there before so it was a nice surprise.



ivey_family said:


> They are all great!  I love the one with Sorcerer Mickey, too!
> Regards,
> C.



Thanks.



ncmomof2 said:


> Looks like fun!!  I can' t wait to go.  I like the pirate goofy and mickey and minnie together!



Thanks.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *i finnally finished the vida'ish peasent dress/shirt...turned out pretty cute! the sloppy applique is mine and the nice ones on the bottom/front & back are on dish towels,not terry but cotton.side fabric w/witches is form a scrub top and black/orang bodiece pieces are form sheets.total of about $7 w/ ribbon!
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cute idea of using the dish towels.



kdzbear said:


> I have a small favor to ask. I know that many of you are part of the Big Give. There is a 16 year old, Claudia, and she leaves on her Wish Trip in two days. Not many people have visited her pre-trip report. Could you each take a few seconds and go over and wish her a wonderful trip? I know it would mean a lot to her. I met her on the Wish boards and she is so nice! Thank you!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2740541



I will stop by and say 



VBAndrea said:


> My favorite is the Steamboat Willie one, but all of them are fabulous!  Your dh is such a sport.  My dh refused to pose for any family pics in Dis.  I never even looked at my photopass pics.



Thanks. I had over 400 shots of photopass pics. I had preordered the photopass so I knew we would be taking lots and lots of pictures.



mphalens said:


> Aw!  LOVE IT!  Where was it taken???
> 
> Here are Siennah's Princess Jeans:
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!  And here is Princess Siennah's Elphaba Tutu (she's having a Wicked birthday party on Saturday that we'll miss . . . and wanted a tutu as "poofy" as Savannah's):



Thanks. Mickey & Minnie are right in Exposition Hall. As soon as you walk into MK it is on your right. I had passed this place thousands of times and had never been in before.

Great job on everything. Too bad the sewing machine gave you trouble



DMGeurts said:


> I am seriously debating if I should book a FD room just in case - because me being able to go really hinges on that...  I just can't tell how long I have to cancel with out penalties...  30 days, 60 days???
> 
> D~



Great score on CM. Even though it is at 9pm at least you still got and ADR.

I think the cancellation is 45 days. But I would go ahead and book before there is no availability for that resort.


----------



## dianemom2

DMGeurts said:


> I am seriously debating if I should book a FD room just in case - because me being able to go really hinges on that...  I just can't tell how long I have to cancel with out penalties...  30 days, 60 days???
> 
> D~


I don't know what the deal is with penalties.  Luckily, we've never had to cancel!



miprender said:


> I saw your post on FB and knew it was you right away.  I don't remember seeing that fabric there, but as Marianne posted she is such a nice lady and if she has it that would be wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  Mickey & Minnie are at Exposition Hall when you walk into MK that would be on your right. The princesses are also inside in a seperate line. I had never been inside there before so it was a nice surprise.



She hasn't answered me yet but I am sure she is busy.  Hopefully she'll let me know soon.  I'd much rather buy the fabric from her than  from somebody on ebay.

I've never been in the Exposition Hall either.  I read that they recently opened it for Mickey and Minnie and the princesses.  Is that the building that years ago had the movie theater that played the old cartoons all day?


----------



## mphalens

Just taking a break from the easy fit roll-up pants. . . almost done!!!  I just have to sew the tabs and attach them!!!

I've been taking pictures of each step and making notes . . . I'm not sure how to put the whole tutorial together (I guess I'll post it here?) for it to live online . . . any suggestions???

And I have been having a "Wow!  My poor mom!" afternoon because I know I was just as difficult to fit clothing on as Phalen is - he's making me want to  and giving me  . . . I feel so bad for all the times I was difficult while my mom was making me something as a kid!!!!


----------



## princesskayla

A friendly reminder: Project runway entries are due tomorrow night.

Hint: mommy needs customs too...


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

squirrel said:


> I came across a Piglet coloring sheet a while ago.  I wasn't sure what character I was going to put on when I first planned out the dress.  Since my niece loves pink, I went with Piglet.  I was really tempted to get some other Winnie the Pooh fabric for the back panel as it had Roo.  I decided against spending more $.
> 
> I seem to always end up with Eeyore on my shirts.  My favorite color is blue.  I think I have at least 2 or 3 with Eeyore.



I just showed it to dd8 & she yelled from across the room "It's Piglet!".    DD5 loves Eeyore so she always has an outfit with him.  I was really hoping this last trip that she'd get some extra Eeyore love, but he didn't really seem to care.    I get Pooh & dh gets Tigger.  Looks like ds is going to get Tigger too.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

I know I missed some stuff, but I wanted to say that those jeans are adorable.  My girls were looking over my shoulder & pronounced them great & dd5 has been placing an order for a pair.


----------



## ellenbenny

princesskayla said:


> A friendly reminder: Project runway entries are due tomorrow night.
> 
> Hint: mommy needs customs too...



I have sent you an e-mail and a pm and have not gotten any confirmation.  What is the best way to submit my entry?  Want to make sure it gets to you on time!


----------



## mphalens

princesskayla said:


> A friendly reminder: Project runway entries are due tomorrow night.
> 
> Hint: mommy needs customs too...



Oooh!  I like the sound of that hint!!!!



100AcrePrincess said:


> I know I missed some stuff, but I wanted to say that those jeans are adorable.  My girls were looking over my shoulder & pronounced them great & dd5 has been placing an order for a pair.



Aw!  Tell them "Thanks!" 

Okay - off to put the final touches on all my hard work for today . . .


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone! Such cute things posted!!!!

Thanks to all who participated in Gabriella's Big Give- ship date is NOW 

Well, tomorrow am at 4:30 we will head to the airport to say goodbye to Andrew and Jess. They are going to China to teach english through a program at Cedarville University until mid/late June 2012. YIKES!!!!! Since they are going to be teachers, I decided to make them a "Teacher Roll Up" lol...I know things hang over the edges, but still think they turned out okay??? Also made them a goodie bag of stuff to take on the plane for the long flight. If you think of it, say a prayer for them 






Here they are at Graduation in May





And their wedding this past January





I know they are going to have a wonderful adventure!!! They will be in Bejing China!!! Gonna be some happy/sad tears tomorrow though


----------



## Fruto76

princesskayla said:


> A friendly reminder: Project runway entries are due tomorrow night.
> 
> Hint: mommy needs customs too...



Oh, tomorrow night?  as in midnight, like right before Tuesday morning? This is the best news in the world to me as I haven't started assembly yet 
Just got back and have been trying to get everybody ready for the first day of school tomorrow.  Seems like I'll have more quiet time than I thought and I might actually get it 'er done.


----------



## DMGeurts

billwendy said:


> Well, tomorrow am at 4:30 we will head to the airport to say goodbye to Andrew and Jess. They are going to China to teach english through a program at Cedarville University until mid/late June 2012. YIKES!!!!! Since they are going to be teachers, I decided to make them a "Teacher Roll Up" lol...I know things hang over the edges, but still think they turned out okay??? Also made them a goodie bag of stuff to take on the plane for the long flight. If you think of it, say a prayer for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are at Graduation in May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And their wedding this past January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they are going to have a wonderful adventure!!! They will be in Bejing China!!! Gonna be some happy/sad tears tomorrow though



I wish them lots of luck on their new adventure.  And the adult roll-ups are great.  

I just submitted my week 3 Project Runway item...  Since week 2 is over, I thought I'd tell you about my outfit.  First of all, it may come as no surprise which outfit was mine.   

I am sure it was a dead give-away because of the fact that Splash Mountain is my all time favorite ride, and this is a well known fact.  It is also a well known fact that I have every square inch of this ride photographed, and when I am feeling especially lonely for WDW, I look at Splash Mountain pictures while I am listing to the ride music...  If only I had a log to sit in.  

Ok - so on with the show...






The front of the tie top is based on this picture of Brer Rabbit, located at the loading area for Splash Mountain.  I really wanted to embroider "You May Get Wet" on the bottom hem - but alas - I don't own an embroidery machine - so I couldn't do that.






And, of course, the back of the shirt is based on this view:





I am really not sure what I was thinking when I decided to applique the Splash Mountain drop on to a shirt - except when I came up with it - I thought I was brilliant, and as I was trying to get all the pieces to fit together, I realized that my brilliance was very short lived.






All in all, I spent 4 days, yes *days*, appliqueing this outfit.  Brer Rabbit was really hard, all those water drops and fringy hair on his head... it wasn't much fun.






The shorts actually started out as the same fabric as the rocks in the drop applique, with the binding on the pockets and legs green - to simulate more rock formations, but once I had it all together, it just looked weird.  So, on the very last day, I made the shorts you see here.  Also, the front of the shirt started out as the back (obviously, the back was the front).  The hat was an afterthought, a last minute dolly sized redraft.






Marianne - you'll be happy to know that the shorts are a dolly sized redraft of the pattern you got for me.    Thank you!  

I can honestly say that I will never, ever make another outfit like this again...  The only way I will make another one is if I decide to make one for myself - and that will probably be an act of God.

I have another outfit to show - but I will do that in another post.  

D~


----------



## mphalens

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone! Such cute things posted!!!!
> 
> Thanks to all who participated in Gabriella's Big Give- ship date is NOW
> 
> Well, tomorrow am at 4:30 we will head to the airport to say goodbye to Andrew and Jess. They are going to China to teach english through a program at Cedarville University until mid/late June 2012. YIKES!!!!! Since they are going to be teachers, I decided to make them a "Teacher Roll Up" lol...I know things hang over the edges, but still think they turned out okay??? Also made them a goodie bag of stuff to take on the plane for the long flight. If you think of it, say a prayer for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are at Graduation in May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And their wedding this past January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they are going to have a wonderful adventure!!! They will be in Bejing China!!! Gonna be some happy/sad tears tomorrow though



That is SO cool!  I'll say a prayer for them and I wish them lots of exciting adventures and happy memories for their stay in China!

I always wanted to go live in a foreign country and teach English after college. . . then I met my DH and took a different path . . .  But I always wonder where I might have ended up (don't get me wrong, I'm very happy and love my life, just wonder what other adventures I might have had).



DMGeurts said:


> I wish them lots of luck on their new adventure.  And the adult roll-ups are great.
> 
> I just submitted my week 3 Project Runway item...  Since week 2 is over, I thought I'd tell you about my outfit.  First of all, it may come as no surprise which outfit was mine.
> 
> I am sure it was a dead give-away because of the fact that Splash Mountain is my all time favorite ride, and this is a well known fact.  It is also a well known fact that I have every square inch of this ride photographed, and when I am feeling especially lonely for WDW, I look at Splash Mountain pictures while I am listing to the ride music...  If only I had a log to sit in.
> 
> Ok - so on with the show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front of the tie top is based on this picture of Brer Rabbit, located at the loading area for Splash Mountain.  I really wanted to embroider "You May Get Wet" on the bottom hem - but alas - I don't own an embroidery machine - so I couldn't do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course, the back of the shirt is based on this view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really not sure what I was thinking when I decided to applique the Splash Mountain drop on to a shirt - except when I came up with it - I thought I was brilliant, and as I was trying to get all the pieces to fit together, I realized that my brilliance was very short lived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, I spent 4 days, yes *days*, appliqueing this outfit.  Brer Rabbit was really hard, all those water drops and fringy hair on his head... it wasn't much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shorts actually started out as the same fabric as the rocks in the drop applique, with the binding on the pockets and legs green - to simulate more rock formations, but once I had it all together, it just looked weird.  So, on the very last day, I made the shorts you see here.  Also, the front of the shirt started out as the back (obviously, the back was the front).  The hat was an afterthought, a last minute dolly sized redraft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne - you'll be happy to know that the shorts are a dolly sized redraft of the pattern you got for me.    Thank you!
> 
> I can honestly say that I will never, ever make another outfit like this again...  The only way I will make another one is if I decide to make one for myself - and that will probably be an act of God.
> 
> I have another outfit to show - but I will do that in another post.
> 
> D~




LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE it!  The painstaking amount of detail and time this took . . . 

Okay - AG question for you:  Does the AG pictured above have super straight hair???  Or is it a special way you styled it?  I keep looking at her hair and wondering . . . I just think it looks so polished!


----------



## mphalens

I've been busy busy busy . . . I wish I could have entered this week's PR, but I just didn't have time to make an entry.

I just had to tackle those roll-up pants . . . But since the material I'd bought to make the boys next pairs of easy fits couldn't be "messed up" with any trial and error, Kirsten got to help me out.

The first pair I made, well, they weren't even picture worthy.  But they helped me figure out where to go next! 

And, since this is a FAMILY site, I had to make her a shirt to go with her new pants (couldn't have her appear topless in a photo!  Imagine the horror of THAT circulating the internet!!! 

So - here are Kirsten's version of the roll-up pants:




As you can guess, she's very excited about her new outfit!  It was her idea to do ribbon ties (she said she didn't plan on ever wearing them as long pants) and she helped me with the cut of her shirt.


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE it!  The painstaking amount of detail and time this took . . .
> 
> Okay - AG question for you:  Does the AG pictured above have super straight hair???  Or is it a special way you styled it?  I keep looking at her hair and wondering . . . I just think it looks so polished!



Thank you.  

This is my youngest dd's doll "Jenna" - she is adorable, probably one of my favorites - it's not that often that dd lets me use her for modeling purposes.    But yes, her hair is perfectly straight, and it's just fun to style in low ponies...  Here she is at AG.com:  http://store.americangirl.com/agshop/html/set/id/1435/uid/86

D~


----------



## RMAMom

billwendy said:


> Well, tomorrow am at 4:30 we will head to the airport to say goodbye to Andrew and Jess. They are going to China to teach english through a program at Cedarville University until mid/late June 2012. YIKES!!!!! Since they are going to be teachers, I decided to make them a "Teacher Roll Up" lol...I know things hang over the edges, but still think they turned out okay??? Also made them a goodie bag of stuff to take on the plane for the long flight. If you think of it, say a prayer for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are at Graduation in May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And their wedding this past January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they are going to have a wonderful adventure!!! They will be in Bejing China!!! Gonna be some happy/sad tears tomorrow though


Love the roll ups! Many prayers for them for safe travel and  wonderful year in China. 



DMGeurts said:


> I wish them lots of luck on their new adventure.  And the adult roll-ups are great.
> 
> I just submitted my week 3 Project Runway item...  Since week 2 is over, I thought I'd tell you about my outfit.  First of all, it may come as no surprise which outfit was mine.
> 
> I am sure it was a dead give-away because of the fact that Splash Mountain is my all time favorite ride, and this is a well known fact.  It is also a well known fact that I have every square inch of this ride photographed, and when I am feeling especially lonely for WDW, I look at Splash Mountain pictures while I am listing to the ride music...  If only I had a log to sit in.
> 
> Ok - so on with the show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front of the tie top is based on this picture of Brer Rabbit, located at the loading area for Splash Mountain.  I really wanted to embroider "You May Get Wet" on the bottom hem - but alas - I don't own an embroidery machine - so I couldn't do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course, the back of the shirt is based on this view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really not sure what I was thinking when I decided to applique the Splash Mountain drop on to a shirt - except when I came up with it - I thought I was brilliant, and as I was trying to get all the pieces to fit together, I realized that my brilliance was very short lived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, I spent 4 days, yes *days*, appliqueing this outfit.  Brer Rabbit was really hard, all those water drops and fringy hair on his head... it wasn't much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shorts actually started out as the same fabric as the rocks in the drop applique, with the binding on the pockets and legs green - to simulate more rock formations, but once I had it all together, it just looked weird.  So, on the very last day, I made the shorts you see here.  Also, the front of the shirt started out as the back (obviously, the back was the front).  The hat was an afterthought, a last minute dolly sized redraft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne - you'll be happy to know that the shorts are a dolly sized redraft of the pattern you got for me.    Thank you!
> 
> I can honestly say that I will never, ever make another outfit like this again...  The only way I will make another one is if I decide to make one for myself - and that will probably be an act of God.
> 
> I have another outfit to show - but I will do that in another post.
> 
> D~


I think this is amazing! 



mphalens said:


> I've been busy busy busy . . . I wish I could have entered this week's PR, but I just didn't have time to make an entry.
> 
> I just had to tackle those roll-up pants . . . But since the material I'd bought to make the boys next pairs of easy fits couldn't be "messed up" with any trial and error, Kirsten got to help me out.
> 
> The first pair I made, well, they weren't even picture worthy.  But they helped me figure out where to go next!
> 
> And, since this is a FAMILY site, I had to make her a shirt to go with her new pants (couldn't have her appear topless in a photo!  Imagine the horror of THAT circulating the internet!!!
> 
> So - here are Kirsten's version of the roll-up pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can guess, she's very excited about her new outfit!  It was her idea to do ribbon ties (she said she didn't plan on ever wearing them as long pants) and she helped me with the cut of her shirt.


I'm looking forward to your tutorial.

I spent the day sewing baby shorts for Edward. I have two skirts for Emily to put together and a few shirts to applique and I will be finished with the grandkids clothes and can start on a few tshirts for my kids. I have 9 outfits for 9 park days as well as a few restaurant specific outfits! I am so happy that I am close to being finished!


----------



## mphalens

No longer will anyone have to ask "Does anyone have a tutorial for how to make roll-up pants using Carla C's Easy Fit pattern?" only to find out the answer is "No."  This might not be the clearest set of directions, but I tried to take pictures every step of the way and made notes of each thing I did.  If anyone tries using this tutorial and finds a different way to do something, would you please post about it???  I'd really appreciate it!!!

Easy Fits into Roll-Up Pants Tutorial​
1. Cut out pants using next size up pattern pieces (to allow for extra room for French seams).  I'm using a size 7 for my son who has a 27" out seam and a 24" waist.

2. Cut the pants using the basic pattern piece. 

3.  Cut your solid fabric (the inner "lining" fabric if you will) from the knee to the hem.  Ideally you would measure from the waist to the knee and from the knee to the ground.  Carla C has a 1.25" waist allowance at the top of the pant pattern piece and a 4.5" hem allowance at the bottom. My son is 11" from waistband to knee and 16" from knee to floor.  I cut his inner fabric 16" long and used the pants pattern for shape. 

_Really this piece of fabric needs to be long enough to roll the pants up as high as you wish. For my boys they like to be able to roll them to knee length. Some might only want Capri length (and wouldn't need as much material). You could see how the cuff pattern piece would work for you.  It worked fine to make an AG a cute pair of roll-up capris. 
Mine is 16" long._






4.  Sew the right sides of the two pieces together at the bottom of the pants pieces. (Just like Carla C. directs for sewing on a cuff)






5.  Iron seam towards main fabric







6.  Pin pants pieces wrong sides together.  I'm using French seams, remember?  Sew center crotch using  a 1/4" seam allowance. 











7. Flip pants so that right sides are together. Iron seam so you have a nice crisp fold. 






8.  Sew center crotch again making sure to catch your seam inside. 3/8" should be good.  Be sure to go back and sew over the crotch with a second reinforcing stitch!  Stitch up about an inch from the bottom of the seam on both sides.

9.  Turn pants right side out  so that the two sides are folded in half and the crotch seams are together.  Match up the crotch seams and pin legs. Be sure to have your lining piece still hanging down outside the pant leg. Sew inseam using 1/4" seam allowance. Be sure to sew back and forth at your start and stop to hold stitch in place!






10.  Remove pins and turn pants inside out. Put right sides together. Iron seams and then sew again using 3/8" seam allowance. The pants seem REALLY long right now, huh?

11.  Turn right side out again and iron open those seam again!  






12.  Turn lining inside the pants leg now. Your main fabric should turn inside just a little (this way when worn as full length pants the inner fabric doesn't show at the bottom). 











13. Hem pants. I use a double needle because I like how it looks more finished. I use an inch seam allowance here. If you are using a double needle make sure you sew on the right side of your fabric!!!!






14.  Sew your waistband according to CarlaC's directions.

15.  Now - you need 4 tabs. I made mine 2"x10". I cut 8 strips and sewed them together using 1/4" seam. Be sure to leave an opening at one end for turning!  Turn and tuck the little bit of raw edge in and iron and then top stitch all the way around (again 1/4"). 











16.  Try the pants on your LO. Roll up one pant leg to where you'll want it to be when the tabs are in use. Stick a pin in the edge and carefully remove from child. Mine ended up being at 14" up from the hem. 






17.  Turn pants inside out and press flat so that your inseams match up (inner and outer fabrics).  Pin your tabs one inch above your measurement (so mine is pinned at 15"). Pin one tab on the inseam and one where the out seam would be. 






18. Sew tabs on using either a double needle or two rows of stitching. Be sure you aren't sewing the pant leg closed!!!  Also be sure you're catching both the inner and outer fabrics!!!

19.  Roll them up and pin the tabs up and around to the stitching on the outside of the pant legs!!! Admire your work! You're almost done!







20.  Here's where you have to decide what type of fasteners you want . . . Buttons or snaps. Sew buttons to stitching on outside of pant legs. Button holes go on the tabs.  If you choose snaps I'd put the male half on the pant leg and the female half on the tab. 






21.  You are done! Take a picture of the fabulousness you created!


----------



## teresajoy

squirrel said:


> I found a second hand serger for $20.  It's a Singer Tiny Serger #TS380.  It doesn't cut the fabric.
> 
> I don't have a serger, do you think this would be worth getting?  Should I wait and try and get a better one?


I would wait, this just sounds like what you could do with your regular machine. 



dianemom2 said:


> I've never been in the Exposition Hall either.  I read that they recently opened it for Mickey and Minnie and the princesses.  Is that the building that years ago had the movie theater that played the old cartoons all day?



That's the building. It wasn't that long ago that they still had the theater and the photo op props in there. 



billwendy said:


> Well, tomorrow am at 4:30 we will head to the airport to say goodbye to Andrew and Jess. They are going to China to teach english through a program at Cedarville University until mid/late June 2012. YIKES!!!!! Since they are going to be teachers, I decided to make them a "Teacher Roll Up" lol...I know things hang over the edges, but still think they turned out okay??? Also made them a goodie bag of stuff to take on the plane for the long flight. If you think of it, say a prayer for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are at Graduation in May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And their wedding this past January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they are going to have a wonderful adventure!!! They will be in Bejing China!!! Gonna be some happy/sad tears tomorrow though


I love the rollup!! I'm sure they are going to have a fantastic adventure! 


DMGeurts said:


> D~



I thought this outfit was brilliant!!!! I love it! 



mphalens said:


> http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a71/mphalens/th_DSC_4063.jpg[/IMG]
> As you can guess, she's very excited about her new outfit!  It was her idea to do ribbon ties (she said she didn't plan on ever wearing them as long pants) and she helped me with the cut of her shirt.



these are wonderful!!!! 

I'm going to add your tutorial to the blog, if you don't mind. (if you do, let me know. )


----------



## teresajoy

*Rochelle*I saw the packaged fabric at the Shaver Rd. Walmart.


----------



## princesskayla

Wow - thanks for the tutorial. I am gonna have to try that.


----------



## mphalens

teresajoy said:


> these are wonderful!!!!
> 
> I'm going to add your tutorial to the blog, if you don't mind. (if you do, let me know. )



Thanks!!!!  And no!  Of course I don't mind!!!



princesskayla said:


> Wow - thanks for the tutorial. I am gonna have to try that.



Welcome!!!


----------



## princesskayla

To submit Project Runway pictures please PM or email the url link to your project photos. You may send as many pictures as you like and a description if you choose as well. 

the email is jonicarroll [at] yahoo [dot] com. 

The entries I have recieved so far ar breathtaking! i can't wait to post them Monday night (after I have made reservations for Palo and a couples massage )


----------



## ivey_family

DMGeurts said:


> You'll be happy to know that I got a lot of my ADRs done yesterday - I've never used the online system, I really like it a lot - I love that it list all the available options for the time slots that I wanted.  It was impossible to get a Chef Mickey's table though...  I had to settle for a 9pm time slot the night before we leave... but it's something that BFF really wanted to do, and because of her doing the conference, we had a very small window that we could actually do it.  I am going to keep checking for an earlier time though - even an hour would be nice.
> 
> D~



Yay for making ADRs!  We're in the same boat for Chef Mickey's - 8:30 PM with three kiddos under 4.  And I made that ressie at 150+ days out, too.  It will be an interesting evening!




princesskayla said:


> A friendly reminder: Project runway entries are due tomorrow night.
> 
> Hint: mommy needs customs too...



Woohoo!  I will finally have something to enter!



DMGeurts said:


> I am sure it was a dead give-away because of the fact that Splash Mountain is my all time favorite ride, and this is a well known fact.  It is also a well known fact that I have every square inch of this ride photographed, and when I am feeling especially lonely for WDW, I look at Splash Mountain pictures while I am listing to the ride music...  If only I had a log to sit in.
> 
> Ok - so on with the show...



I thought this outfit was fantastic!  I could tell exactly what you were portraying on the back (even though I've never ridden Splash Mountain.  I HATE having soggy shoes, so I avoid water rides.)

Regards,
C.


----------



## cogero

DMGeurts said:


> I wish them lots of luck on their new adventure.  And the adult roll-ups are great.
> 
> I just submitted my week 3 Project Runway item...  Since week 2 is over, I thought I'd tell you about my outfit.  First of all, it may come as no surprise which outfit was mine.
> 
> I am sure it was a dead give-away because of the fact that Splash Mountain is my all time favorite ride, and this is a well known fact.  It is also a well known fact that I have every square inch of this ride photographed, and when I am feeling especially lonely for WDW, I look at Splash Mountain pictures while I am listing to the ride music...  If only I had a log to sit in.
> 
> Ok - so on with the show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I just loved this outfit. I thought it was amazing. you are so creative.



mphalens said:


> I've been busy busy busy . . . I wish I could have entered this week's PR, but I just didn't have time to make an entry.
> 
> I just had to tackle those roll-up pants . . . But since the material I'd bought to make the boys next pairs of easy fits couldn't be "messed up" with any trial and error, Kirsten got to help me out.
> 
> The first pair I made, well, they weren't even picture worthy.  But they helped me figure out where to go next!
> 
> And, since this is a FAMILY site, I had to make her a shirt to go with her new pants (couldn't have her appear topless in a photo!  Imagine the horror of THAT circulating the internet!!!
> 
> So - here are Kirsten's version of the roll-up pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can guess, she's very excited about her new outfit!  It was her idea to do ribbon ties (she said she didn't plan on ever wearing them as long pants) and she helped me with the cut of her shirt.



I love these and thanks for the tutorial.

It took me 7 hours to get home from upstate NY yesterday. I was in traffic for the last 175 miles.

I brought home 2 of the old sewing machines I am going to wipe the dust off them and figure out what they are. One is a singer and I know it needs new power it was my grandmas.

I also want to take pictures of my last 2 skirt sets I finished. Tonite I will take a picture of all the boy outfits that I finished for him.


----------



## VBAndrea

princesskayla said:


> A friendly reminder: Project runway entries are due tomorrow night.
> 
> Hint: mommy needs customs too...


I'm not so sure I like that hint!  I have never made anything "mommy" as I'm not so sure what needs to be done with the girls.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone! Such cute things posted!!!!
> 
> Thanks to all who participated in Gabriella's Big Give- ship date is NOW
> 
> Well, tomorrow am at 4:30 we will head to the airport to say goodbye to Andrew and Jess. They are going to China to teach english through a program at Cedarville University until mid/late June 2012. YIKES!!!!! Since they are going to be teachers, I decided to make them a "Teacher Roll Up" lol...I know things hang over the edges, but still think they turned out okay??? Also made them a goodie bag of stuff to take on the plane for the long flight. If you think of it, say a prayer for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are at Graduation in May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And their wedding this past January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they are going to have a wonderful adventure!!! They will be in Bejing China!!! Gonna be some happy/sad tears tomorrow though


Hope they have a wonderful, safe trip.  How long are they going to be over there, or is it indefinite?



DMGeurts said:


> I wish them lots of luck on their new adventure.  And the adult roll-ups are great.
> 
> I just submitted my week 3 Project Runway item...  Since week 2 is over, I thought I'd tell you about my outfit.  First of all, it may come as no surprise which outfit was mine.
> 
> I am sure it was a dead give-away because of the fact that Splash Mountain is my all time favorite ride, and this is a well known fact.  It is also a well known fact that I have every square inch of this ride photographed, and when I am feeling especially lonely for WDW, I look at Splash Mountain pictures while I am listing to the ride music...  If only I had a log to sit in.
> 
> Ok - so on with the show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really not sure what I was thinking when I decided to applique the Splash Mountain drop on to a shirt - except when I came up with it - I thought I was brilliant, and as I was trying to get all the pieces to fit together, I realized that my brilliance was very short lived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, I spent 4 days, yes *days*, appliqueing this outfit.  Brer Rabbit was really hard, all those water drops and fringy hair on his head... it wasn't much fun.
> 
> I can honestly say that I will never, ever make another outfit like this again...  The only way I will make another one is if I decide to make one for myself - and that will probably be an act of God.
> 
> I have another outfit to show - but I will do that in another post.
> 
> D~


Beautiful work D.  I of course knew it was yours and could only imagine the painstaking amount of time you put into all that detail.  I am not sure I could ever have the patience (no pun intended as I know Patience is not used for hand applique) to do such intricate work.  But I learned something new about you -- I had no idea Splash Mt was your favorite ride!  I avoid all water rides -- my hair doesn't like them.



mphalens said:


> I've been busy busy busy . . . I wish I could have entered this week's PR, but I just didn't have time to make an entry.
> 
> I just had to tackle those roll-up pants . . . But since the material I'd bought to make the boys next pairs of easy fits couldn't be "messed up" with any trial and error, Kirsten got to help me out.
> 
> The first pair I made, well, they weren't even picture worthy.  But they helped me figure out where to go next!
> 
> And, since this is a FAMILY site, I had to make her a shirt to go with her new pants (couldn't have her appear topless in a photo!  Imagine the horror of THAT circulating the internet!!!
> 
> So - here are Kirsten's version of the roll-up pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can guess, she's very excited about her new outfit!  It was her idea to do ribbon ties (she said she didn't plan on ever wearing them as long pants) and she helped me with the cut of her shirt.


Absolutely fabulous!



mphalens said:


> No longer will anyone have to ask "Does anyone have a tutorial for how to make roll-up pants using Carla C's Easy Fit pattern?" only to find out the answer is "No."  This might not be the clearest set of directions, but I tried to take pictures every step of the way and made notes of each thing I did.  If anyone tries using this tutorial and finds a different way to do something, would you please post about it???  I'd really appreciate it!!!
> 
> Easy Fits into Roll-Up Pants Tutorial​
> 
> 21.  You are done! Take a picture of the fabulousness you created!


Wow!  Thanks for taking the time to do this.  I'm very impressed!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

DMGeurts said:


> I wish them lots of luck on their new adventure.  And the adult roll-ups are great.
> 
> I just submitted my week 3 Project Runway item...  Since week 2 is over, I thought I'd tell you about my outfit.  First of all, it may come as no surprise which outfit was mine.
> 
> I am sure it was a dead give-away because of the fact that Splash Mountain is my all time favorite ride, and this is a well known fact.  It is also a well known fact that I have every square inch of this ride photographed, and when I am feeling especially lonely for WDW, I look at Splash Mountain pictures while I am listing to the ride music...  If only I had a log to sit in.
> 
> Ok - so on with the show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front of the tie top is based on this picture of Brer Rabbit, located at the loading area for Splash Mountain.  I really wanted to embroider "You May Get Wet" on the bottom hem - but alas - I don't own an embroidery machine - so I couldn't do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course, the back of the shirt is based on this view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really not sure what I was thinking when I decided to applique the Splash Mountain drop on to a shirt - except when I came up with it - I thought I was brilliant, and as I was trying to get all the pieces to fit together, I realized that my brilliance was very short lived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, I spent 4 days, yes *days*, appliqueing this outfit.  Brer Rabbit was really hard, all those water drops and fringy hair on his head... it wasn't much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shorts actually started out as the same fabric as the rocks in the drop applique, with the binding on the pockets and legs green - to simulate more rock formations, but once I had it all together, it just looked weird.  So, on the very last day, I made the shorts you see here.  Also, the front of the shirt started out as the back (obviously, the back was the front).  The hat was an afterthought, a last minute dolly sized redraft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne - you'll be happy to know that the shorts are a dolly sized redraft of the pattern you got for me.    Thank you!
> 
> I can honestly say that I will never, ever make another outfit like this again...  The only way I will make another one is if I decide to make one for myself - and that will probably be an act of God.
> 
> I have another outfit to show - but I will do that in another post.
> 
> D~



  Such a great outfit!  I have trouble on little girls shirts sometimes, I can't imagine appliqueing on a doll's outfit.  Esp. such a detailed applique.  I think you did a great job on Brer Rabbits hair & water, btw.  




mphalens said:


> I've been busy busy busy . . . I wish I could have entered this week's PR, but I just didn't have time to make an entry.
> 
> I just had to tackle those roll-up pants . . . But since the material I'd bought to make the boys next pairs of easy fits couldn't be "messed up" with any trial and error, Kirsten got to help me out.
> 
> The first pair I made, well, they weren't even picture worthy.  But they helped me figure out where to go next!
> 
> And, since this is a FAMILY site, I had to make her a shirt to go with her new pants (couldn't have her appear topless in a photo!  Imagine the horror of THAT circulating the internet!!!
> 
> So - here are Kirsten's version of the roll-up pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can guess, she's very excited about her new outfit!  It was her idea to do ribbon ties (she said she didn't plan on ever wearing them as long pants) and she helped me with the cut of her shirt.



Very nice!


----------



## aboveH20

Darragh said:


> I'm such a lurker most of the time but I do want to share some of my latest projects that I made for my grandaughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Your outfits turned out wonderfully.  I especially like the dalmations.



Blyssfull said:


> Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I've been keeping up reading along and everything is just beautiful!! but I lost my uncle yesterday to cancer (he went down hill really fast last week) so it's been a rough week.



I'm sorry to hear about your uncle.  Cancer should be against the law!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *i finnally finished the vida'ish peasent dress/shirt...turned out pretty cute! the sloppy applique is mine and the nice ones on the bottom/front & back are on dish towels,not terry but cotton.side fabric w/witches is form a scrub top and black/orang bodiece pieces are form sheets.total of about $7 w/ ribbon!
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



So cute.  I love the little kitty.



ncmomof2 said:


> So I am having one of those sewing days again.  After stitching out a perfect Lightning McQueen, I cut it wrong.    Anyway,  I am stepping away for a bit.  I was wondering what you all thought about this....  What would look better for a ruffle, red or black dot?
> 
> Thanks!



I vote for red.



kdzbear said:


> I have a small favor to ask. I know that many of you are part of the Big Give. There is a 16 year old, Claudia, and she leaves on her Wish Trip in two days. Not many people have visited her pre-trip report. Could you each take a few seconds and go over and wish her a wonderful trip? I know it would mean a lot to her. I met her on the Wish boards and she is so nice! Thank you!



Thank you for bringing that to our attention.  I went over and said hi.



mphalens said:


> Here are Siennah's Princess Jeans:
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell what's missing from the final product?  I didn't notice until I found the pieces on the floor after I'd mailed off the box!!!
> 
> Oh!  And here is Princess Siennah's Elphaba Tutu (she's having a Wicked birthday party on Saturday that we'll miss . . . and wanted a tutu as "poofy" as Savannah's):



The jeans turned out great as did the tutu.  I'm not sure what's missing, I thought it was Siennah until you said you found pieces on the floor.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone! Such cute things posted!!!!
> 
> Thanks to all who participated in Gabriella's Big Give- ship date is NOW
> Well, tomorrow am at 4:30 we will head to the airport to say goodbye to Andrew and Jess. They are going to China to teach english through a program at Cedarville University until mid/late June 2012. YIKES!!!!! Since they are going to be teachers, I decided to make them a "Teacher Roll Up" lol...I know things hang over the edges, but still think they turned out okay??? Also made them a goodie bag of stuff to take on the plane for the long flight. If you think of it, say a prayer for them



What a practical going away gift.  Looks good.



DMGeurts said:


> I wish them lots of luck on their new adventure.  And the adult roll-ups are great.
> I just submitted my week 3 Project Runway item...  Since week 2 is over, I thought I'd tell you about my outfit.  First of all, it may come as no surprise which outfit was mine.
> 
> I am sure it was a dead give-away because of the fact that Splash Mountain is my all time favorite ride, and this is a well known fact.  It is also a well known fact that I have every square inch of this ride photographed, and when I am feeling especially lonely for WDW, I look at Splash Mountain pictures while I am listing to the ride music...  If only I had a log to sit in.
> 
> Ok - so on with the show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Wow.  If I wasn't way over the picture limit on this post I'd have the bowing down guy about 16 times.  Stop me if you've heard this before about one of your creations, but I CAN'T IMAGINE HOW MUCH TIME IT TOOK.  The details are amazing.

I love Splash Mountain, too.  The scenes, the music, maybe not the final drop, but it's one of my favorites.



mphalens said:


> And, since this is a FAMILY site, I had to make her a shirt to go with her new pants (couldn't have her appear topless in a photo!  Imagine the horror of THAT circulating the internet!!!
> 
> So - here are Kirsten's version of the roll-up pants:
> http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a71/mphalens/th_DSC_4063.jpg
> 
> As you can guess, she's very excited about her new outfit!  It was her idea to do ribbon ties (she said she didn't plan on ever wearing them as long pants) and she helped me with the cut of her shirt.



Looks good and thank you for posting the tutorial.  I know that takes a lot of time.  I keep thinking I should station an old camera by my sewing machine, not for tutorials, but for reminder photos for myself.  Sometimes I try to take notes about what I'm doing, but a picture is worth a thousand words.  Thanks for all the time you put into the tutorial.  



cogero said:


> It took me 7 hours to get home from upstate NY yesterday. I was in traffic for the last 175 miles.



Wow.  It's a long enough trip without extra traffic.


----------



## princesskayla

Project Runway

Week 4

Pamper yourself! Show the world how much you love Disney. 

Rules:
1. Must be a poroject for you. 
2. Can be a bag, laptop cover, e-reader cover, shirt, dress,keychain, costume...whatever.
3. Must be inspired by your favorite Disney icon, movie, park or colors.

That is enough rules for this project. I don't believe I have ever started a project woth the end result being something for me and me only. I am always making the kids something and when I have made myself something - it is to match the kids for Disney. I am sure that I am not the only one to do this.  So put your sewing machine to work and make something for you and only you!!

As always, you have until next Monday night,  Aug. 29th at 11:59 pm to get me pictures. It can be a many pictures as you would like and a description if you please. PLEASE, PLEASE send the URL link. Living in rural Alaska means the internet is very slow and it will takes too long for me to download and reupload an attachment. Thanks!!


----------



## NiniMorris

princesskayla said:


> Project Runway
> 
> Week 4
> 
> Pamper yourself! Show the world how much you love Disney.
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Must be a poroject for you.
> 2. Can be a bag, laptop cover, e-reader cover, shirt, dress,keychain, costume...whatever.
> 3. Must be inspired by your favorite Disney icon, movie, park or colors.
> 
> That is enough rules for this project. I don't believe I have ever started a project woth the end result being something for me and me only. I am always making the kids something and when I have made myself something - it is to match the kids for Disney. I am sure that I am not the only one to do this.  So put your sewing machine to work and make something for you and only you!!
> 
> As always, you have until next Monday night,  Aug. 29th at 11:59 pm to get me pictures. It can be a many pictures as you would like and a description if you please. PLEASE, PLEASE send the URL link. Living in rural Alaska means the internet is very slow and it will takes too long for me to download and reupload an attachment. Thanks!!




I think I love this one!  I was already working on something for me for an upcoming trip...I 'might' be able to finish it in time for this...hmmmm



Nini


----------



## Granna4679

I have been sewing alllllll weekend.  Made lots of progress on orders and still have 3 shirts and 3 dresses to get done before end of the week.  Just had to pop in and post pics of my granddaughters back to school outfits. (Mia starts 1st grade and Wendy is just going to Pre-K but needed an outfit too, of course).  They didn't want primary colors so I had a hard time coming up with something to use the chalkboard fabric with without using primary colors.














ETA:  JES is his initials since "Jonathan" wouldn't fit vertically on a 0-3 month size 
And then, as you may or may not know...(who couldn't know as much as I have talked about it)...my new grandson is due in 3 weeks.  They are HUGE into Texas A&M football (both daughters and son in law graduated from there and DD still works there)....so I made mini sized (0-3 months) Texas A&M overalls for him.  He is due on the 1st game day...wonder if he will get to wear them??  (Stitchontime did the "hand" applique for me that is on the bib last year but this is the first time I have used it....super impresses with her details)


----------



## Rockygirl1

Granna4679 said:


>



These are great! Where did you get the chalboard? My DD's would love that!  

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AQW

Kinda rude to just drop by asking for help, but... I need help. 

*QUESTION:*

I'm looking for a product that I know exists, but I don't know what it's called, where to find it, or how to use it. Easy, right? 

This is for applique/embroidery projects. I want whatever Gymboree and other retailers use on the BACK SIDE of their embroidered shirts... looks like some kind of very soft mesh stabilizer. I figure it must be applied after the project is finished, because the stitches do not go through it. It makes the whole thing nice and soft against the wearer's skin.

1) What is this product called in general? (10 internet points)
2) Is there a specific brand-name product you like? (bonus: 5 internet points)
3) Do you have a link to the product on a website where I can purchase it? (bonus: 25 internet points plus my undying gratitude)

Thank you!


----------



## VBAndrea

Granna4679 said:


> I have been sewing alllllll weekend.  Made lots of progress on orders and still have 3 shirts and 3 dresses to get done before end of the week.  Just had to pop in and post pics of my granddaughters back to school outfits. (Mia starts 1st grade and Wendy is just going to Pre-K but needed an outfit too, of course).  They didn't want primary colors so I had a hard time coming up with something to use the chalkboard fabric with without using primary colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  JES is his initials since "Jonathan" wouldn't fit vertically on a 0-3 month size
> And then, as you may or may not know...(who couldn't know as much as I have talked about it)...my new grandson is due in 3 weeks.  They are HUGE into Texas A&M football (both daughters and son in law graduated from there and DD still works there)....so I made mini sized (0-3 months) Texas A&M overalls for him.  He is due on the 1st game day...wonder if he will get to wear them??  (Stitchontime did the "hand" applique for me that is on the bib last year but this is the first time I have used it....super impresses with her details)


Adorable BTS outfits and I love the combo of pink and black.  The girls are too cute!  And Jonathan's outfit is too cute!!!  Just 3 weeks!!!!  How exciting!



Rockygirl1 said:


> These are great! Where did you get the chalboard? My DD's would love that!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


I'm not Anita but I believe that is from Planet Applique



AQW said:


> Kinda rude to just drop by asking for help, but... I need help.
> 
> *QUESTION:*
> 
> I'm looking for a product that I know exists, but I don't know what it's called, where to find it, or how to use it. Easy, right?
> 
> This is for applique/embroidery projects. I want whatever Gymboree and other retailers use on the BACK SIDE of their embroidered shirts... looks like some kind of very soft mesh stabilizer. I figure it must be applied after the project is finished, because the stitches do not go through it. It makes the whole thing nice and soft against the wearer's skin.
> 
> 1) What is this product called in general? (10 internet points)
> 2) Is there a specific brand-name product you like? (bonus: 5 internet points)
> 3) Do you have a link to the product on a website where I can purchase it? (bonus: 25 internet points plus my undying gratitude)
> 
> Thank you!


I think you are looking for Dream Weave.  Floriani is great but pricey.  Here's a link but I have never orederd form them -- you may want to shop around:
http://www.sewingmachinesplus.com/flor-fdw.php


----------



## babynala

miprender said:


> Look at my ticker. I convinced DH to go back again next year until waiting for 2013.  I guess I have more sewing to do


Yeah! 



froggy33 said:


> Good afternoon! For those of you that were wondering, as I was, about lettering in Stitch ERA.
> 
> Firt, I think the already loaded fonts, or fonts you load to your computer do work well.  Admittedly, some better than others.  I just digitzed and stitched this image recently, using all embedded fonts.  So I know they work and you can do it!  I did it on a Tshirt, so I used wash away on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for joining fonts.  I think I figured it out, although I haven't actually stitched one out to see if it works.
> Following this image (which is what your SEU screen would look like doing this)Good luck!


This is really cute t-shirt but don't show it to my kids.  I'll be in big trouble if they think they can ask santa for a trip to Disney World. 
 Thanks for the awesome tutorial.  I don't know how you figure this stuff out.  I have no patience for this software because it is SO slow on my computer.  I do want to figure out how to do this and I know I would never have been ever to figure this out.  



sheridee32 said:


> Here are a few things I have been working on I have to make some things for a friends tween and they are so hard to sew for one is disney related something i was just playing with i deconstruted some disney shirts and used carlas raglan and the circular skirt that goes with the shorts under it the other two are camo the little girl loves camo and dance so i basically took a tutu and a tank top and put it together i saw this done somewhere for little girls and i thought why not, the other is a tank top and a camo fabric that is almost a rayon with cotton in it no stretch but silky feeling i actually found on the dollare table at walmart my middle gd now wants one. Sorry the pictures are blurry but I will try retaking them just want some opnions I know some of yall have already seen them on facebook so thanks for looking again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> These are perfect for a tween.
> 
> 
> 
> ncmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the next two.  It turned out better than what I had in my mind!  Lots of pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, how they love the twirl!
> 
> 
> 
> Love these!  I love the back with the applique and they seem super twirly.
> 
> 
> 
> DISNEYJAZZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> *,he was so happy when he found it! came to us and was opening the envelope and said " where's the costume?"
> 
> my Ellibug got her braces today with pink bands of course! she was cheesin' at everyone who passed by hoping to show them off!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the pattern shopping story is so funny.  I bet she looks cute in her braces too.
> 
> 
> 
> ireland_nicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> OT- but need some support if possible...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How frustrating!!!  My husband travels alot and always complains that it is so rough and that it sounds so glamorous but really isn't.  Well that might be true most of the time but after being repsonsible for two other human beings and running the house by yourself I think travel sounds pretty good.  Not having to cook any meals, do the dishes, sleep in a bed you didn't have to make, not having to clean the bathroom and only having to worry about getting yourself on an airplane - yeah, that sounds tough.  Where do I sign up? I'm sure he was exhausted and looking forward to finally getting home but I can feel your frustration.
> 
> My husband was frustrated with me today because he had no shirts that were ironed.  Hmmm, when you take the last ironed shirt out of the closet that is a good time to ask me to iron more.  Its not my fault you are running late for your meeting.  Doesn't he realize that my iron is for sewing, not ironing shirts
> 
> 
> 
> ellenbenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was at my Walmart today, the one that has always had a pretty decent fabric department.  We never had the creative cuts but do have quite a bit of fabrics by the yard.
> 
> Today I saw a new item, called stash packs.  They were packaged as 2 - 2 yard cuts per package and priced at $8 for the 4 yards.
> 
> They look somewhat similar to what others were finding on clearance, but these are priced at $8 for 4 yards as the regular price right on the package.
> 
> Not sure if others have seen these, or if they are trying different things in different markets?  Anyway, I didn't buy any even though I was tempted, but I thought it looked like it could be an ongoing display.  Time will tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just at our Walmart on Saturday and they did not have those packs of fabric BUT they were starting to put the fabric department back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squirrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found out why Facebook and Photobucket were not the way they normally are.  My computer had run out of disk space.  That's fixed now.
> 
> Here is the Winnie the Pooh & Friends Vida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That came out really cute, love the piglet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miprender said:
> 
> 
> 
> My PhotoPass pictures came in
> 
> ♥ ♥ ♥ This is my favorite picture ♥ ♥ ♥
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the one with Mickey and Minnie too but I think the one of your DS and Belle is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> DMGeurts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have been very busy...  There may be a WDW trip in my near future.    My BFF entered into a "contest" at her work - they are sending 10 people to WDW in Oct for the Disney training seminar that they do... anyways, she is narrowed down to a group of 21 right now, so she has a good chance of winning.
> 
> Where do I fit in?  Well, she wants to bring her 12 y/o dd and needs someone to "watch" her while she is in meetings for 3 days.
> D~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like a great babysitting job to me.  I see you have already made your ADRs.    I think the cancellation fee kicks in at 45 days since that is when your final payment is due. If you end up going to the World and can't get a reservation at Chef Mickey before 9 pm,  you could try just showing up earlier and if they can seat you they will.  Doing this with only 3 people is probably alot easier then with a bigger group.
> 
> 
> 
> Darragh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm such a lurker most of the time but I do want to share some of my latest projects that I made for my grandaughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are so cute.  I love how you reused the pants and they go so well with the Dalmations and the Mickey ghost.  The tink set is really cute but I LOVE the tigger dress.  It is so sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> DISNEYJAZZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> i finnally finished the vida'ish peasent
> dress/shirt...turned out pretty cute! [/FONT][/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Halloween dress and how you did the Trick / Treat on the front/back of the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone! Such cute things posted!!!!
> 
> Well, tomorrow am at 4:30 we will head to the airport to say goodbye to Andrew and Jess. They are going to China to teach english through a program at Cedarville University until mid/late June 2012. YIKES!!!!! Since they are going to be teachers, I decided to make them a "Teacher Roll Up" lol...I know things hang over the edges, but still think they turned out okay??? Also made them a goodie bag of stuff to take on the plane for the long flight. If you think of it, say a prayer for them
> I know they are going to have a wonderful adventure!!! They will be in Bejing China!!! Gonna be some happy/sad tears tomorrow though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How exciting but I can imagine there will lots of tears shed at that goodbye.  Love the roll ups you made for them.  Cute idea.
> 
> 
> 
> DMGeurts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure it was a dead give-away because of the fact that Splash Mountain is my all time favorite ride, and this is a well known fact.  It is also a well known fact that I have every square inch of this ride photographed, and when I am feeling especially lonely for WDW, I look at Splash Mountain pictures while I am listing to the ride music...  If only I had a log to sit in.
> 
> D~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, with all of the talent that is contained with in you and your husband I find it hard to believe that you do not have a hallowed out log to sit in.  It would be perfect for the lake.  Your Project Runway design is amazing.  The details on the shirt and on the shorts are outstanding.  Shucks, I was going to ask you where you got that doll hat pattern but now I see that it was one of your modifications.  There is no way that I could let this outfit out of my house!
> 
> 
> 
> mphalens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to tackle those roll-up pants . . . But since the material I'd bought to make the boys next pairs of easy fits couldn't be "messed up" with any trial and error, Kirsten got to help me out.
> 
> The first pair I made, well, they weren't even picture worthy.  But they helped me figure out where to go next.
> 
> So - here are Kirsten's version of the roll-up pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can guess, she's very excited about her new outfit!  It was her idea to do ribbon ties (she said she didn't plan on ever wearing them as long pants) and she helped me with the cut of her shirt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see why she is so excited.  the pants are really cute!  Thank you so much for taking the time to create the tutorial.  Great job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princesskayla said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to post them Monday night (after I have made reservations for Palo and a couples massage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that sounds like FUN.
> 
> 
> 
> Granna4679 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been sewing alllllll weekend.  Made lots of progress on orders and still have 3 shirts and 3 dresses to get done before end of the week.  Just had to pop in and post pics of my granddaughters back to school outfits. (Mia starts 1st grade and Wendy is just going to Pre-K but needed an outfit too, of course).  They didn't want primary colors so I had a hard time coming up with something to use the chalkboard fabric with without using primary colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  JES is his initials since "Jonathan" wouldn't fit vertically on a 0-3 month size
> And then, as you may or may not know...(who couldn't know as much as I have talked about it)...my new grandson is due in 3 weeks.  They are HUGE into Texas A&M football (both daughters and son in law graduated from there and DD still works there)....so I made mini sized (0-3 months) Texas A&M overalls for him.  He is due on the 1st game day...wonder if he will get to wear them??  (Stitchontime did the "hand" applique for me that is on the bib last year but this is the first time I have used it....super impresses with her details)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the back to school sets are so cute.  You did a great job creating something with a little pink in it, I bet it was hard to figure out something that was not primary colors.  The overalls are the best.  I love the football with the year on the back and the "hand" applique is super.
Click to expand...


----------



## ellenbenny

AQW said:


> Kinda rude to just drop by asking for help, but... I need help.
> 
> *QUESTION:*
> 
> I'm looking for a product that I know exists, but I don't know what it's called, where to find it, or how to use it. Easy, right?
> 
> This is for applique/embroidery projects. I want whatever Gymboree and other retailers use on the BACK SIDE of their embroidered shirts... looks like some kind of very soft mesh stabilizer. I figure it must be applied after the project is finished, because the stitches do not go through it. It makes the whole thing nice and soft against the wearer's skin.
> 
> 1) What is this product called in general? (10 internet points)
> 2) Is there a specific brand-name product you like? (bonus: 5 internet points)
> 3) Do you have a link to the product on a website where I can purchase it? (bonus: 25 internet points plus my undying gratitude)
> 
> Thank you!



Another product similar to Floriani's dream weave that Andrea mentioned is Tender Touch by Sulky.  I was able to get it at Joann's.  I always get it when it is on sale or use a 40 - 50% off coupon.  I'm sure you could also order it from Joann's website or possibly others as well.


----------



## AQW

Floriani Dream Weave and Sulky Tender Touch - just looked them up, and this is EXACTLY what I've been searching for.  Thanks ladies!


----------



## Granna4679

ivey_family said:


> Really?  Your dad's name was Micaiah?  That's amazing!  The first time I heard it was a few months before my first ds was born.  I asked the mom of that Micaiah where the name came from (I Kings 22), and after I read the account, I LOVED it!  (Shame on me for not having read that before!)  I couldn't talk dh into that name for ds#1, but I 'won' with ds#2.
> 
> We love Old Testament names with great character qualities.  If it couldn't be Micaiah, Jonathan is a good alternative for your dgs.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Yes, his actual name was Malachi Micaiah with an "M" last name too.  haha!
He had 10 brothers and sisters and all of them had Double initials and Biblical names for 1st and middle names...how odd is that?  Some of them were really ugly names  but I loved his middle name.  



ivey_family said:


> Hooray!  I completed the christening gown I've been working on for the last three weeks!  Now I can get back to our trip clothes and, maybe, enter Project Runway one of these weeks!
> 
> This gown is for a cousin's baby's baptism in October.  Several years ago, I made a christening gown for my ds out of fabric leftover from my wedding gown (which I also made).  My cousin loved that idea so much, she asked me to do something similar.  She gave me the stole from her wedding gown.  It looked like the one in this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was a long, narrow rectangle, I had to do some creative cutting and embellishing to hide the original seam and create enough length in the skirt.  I'm really happy with how it turned out.  I can't wait to hand it off to my cousin!
> 
> (I apologize for the huge photos!  Photobucket is giving me problems with resizing photos.)
> 
> Front View:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bodice detail:



This is just beautiful!!  I made a christening blanket/quilt and a christening dress out of my oldest daughters wedding dress (cut up the entire dress).  The first DGD got the quilt and the 2nd DGD got the dress.   I loved how they turned out.  I have since made 2 others for a friends DGDs.  Lots of work.





ncmomof2 said:


> Here are the next two.  It turned out better than what I had in my mind!  Lots of pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, how they love the twirl!



Love the fabric choices.....the girls look beautiful in them.



ireland_nicole said:


> OT- but need some support if possible...
> 
> I am so frustrated right now- DH is in CA, supposed to be home in 4 hours.  He's been gone a week, in fact he's been gone 3 weeks of the last 5.  I started a new job 2 weeks ago, and have been trying to manage to get the kids ready for school Tues.  All the supplies, clothes, getting all their special ed stuff straight, the list seems endless...
> 
> So he calls and says he missed his flight.  Apparently he was too stupid to double check his flight time and was literally having a drink 50 feet away from the gate when they boarded.  When he got to the gate, the plane was taxiing to the runway.  I'm ready to kill him right now. He called to tell me Then he hung up on me when I made a comment about it, because apparently I should have been more supportive.  UGGGGh- is there a ripping your hair out before driving to a lawyer smiley?



I would be frustrated too.  Hang in there....praying for you!



dianemom2 said:


> Those turned out great!  I love how you did the applique on the back.   I've never thought of doing something like that!
> 
> 
> I need some help from my Disboutique friends.  I went to Hancock Fabrics today and I bought a lot of this fabric.  However, it is for a very large project and they didn't have enough of it left for what I need.  I would like to use it to make table toppers for my daughters bat mitzvah.  Their theme is the beach!  Does anybody have a Hancocks near them?  If you do and you happen to be going could you check to see if they have these fabrics for me?  I still need about 30 more yards!  I found a source that I can order it from online but it is much more expensive since it is on clearance in the store right now.  I can scale the project back and make runners for the tables if I can't get more fabric but the table toppers will be so much prettier!  If you do have the fabric in your store, I would be happy to paypal you the money to buy it for me.



I don't have a Hancocks close enough to check but I think it is super cute fabric.



miprender said:


> My PhotoPass pictures came in



Love all of them but your favorite is MY favorite too!!  Makes me want to go back so bad!!



Darragh said:


> I'm such a lurker most of the time but I do want to share some of my latest projects that I made for my grandaughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Everything is so cute...this is my favorite.


----------



## ivey_family

princesskayla said:


> Project Runway
> 
> Week 4
> 
> Pamper yourself! Show the world how much you love Disney.
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Must be a poroject for you.
> 2. Can be a bag, laptop cover, e-reader cover, shirt, dress,keychain, costume...whatever.
> 3. Must be inspired by your favorite Disney icon, movie, park or colors.
> 
> That is enough rules for this project. I don't believe I have ever started a project woth the end result being something for me and me only. I am always making the kids something and when I have made myself something - it is to match the kids for Disney. I am sure that I am not the only one to do this.  *So put your sewing machine to work and make something for you and only you!!*



Hmmm.  So, if we're planning matching or coordinating kids clothes for a particular garment, it wouldn't be eligible then?  I just want to be clear on the rules.  

Regards,
C.


----------



## froggy33

babynala said:


> Yeah!
> 
> This is really cute t-shirt but don't show it to my kids.  I'll be in big trouble if they think they can ask santa for a trip to Disney World.
> 
> Thanks for the awesome tutorial.  I don't know how you figure this stuff out.  I have no patience for this software because it is SO slow on my computer.  I do want to figure out how to do this and I know I would never have been ever to figure this out.



Thanks!  Someone requested I digitize this and I thought it was so cute.  But I totally agree.  My daughter isn't quite at that age yet, but I can see it being a problem!

No problem on the tutorial.  Sometimes I have trouble with it running slow, but I find that is after it's been running for a while.  Plus it seems to crash often, so I need to make sure and save!!  I do really like working with it and digitizing as well.  Heather obviously has a bunch of great designs (which I still often buy), but there is so much out there that can be done!

Good luck!

And yeah for the upcoming trip..we're there around that time and it looks like it is going to be pretty empty!

Jessica


----------



## GlassSlippers

DMGeurts said:


> I am seriously debating if I should book a FD room just in case - because me being able to go really hinges on that...  I just can't tell how long I have to cancel with out penalties...  30 days, 60 days???
> 
> D~



I'm a travel agent with The Magic For Less so I can actually be of help for once! You can cancel a Disney reservation up to 45 days before your arrival date. After that, you lose your deposit. Travel insurance is non refundable.

HTH!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## NiniMorris

Well, it looks like my tomboy daughter is really loving the AG dolls.  She is asking for one for Christmas (along with a Kindle!).


Dorrine...do you have any plans for a Christmas outfit?  I will be in the market for one sometime in November!


Nini


----------



## Granna4679

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *i finnally finished the vida'ish peasent dress/shirt...turned out pretty cute! the sloppy applique is mine and the nice ones on the bottom/front & back are on dish towels,not terry but cotton.side fabric w/witches is form a scrub top and black/orang bodiece pieces are form sheets.total of about $7 w/ ribbon!
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> question,does this blue in the ribbon match the blue in the pillowcase? i have had the case for a while ,think it will be a sweet christmas dress with big ribbon ties.the blue in the case is bluer that it looks in the pic.not an exact match so should i get the chocolate brown ribbon??? TIA for any adeas about the ribbon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cute idea making a dress out of the dishcloths...



ncmomof2 said:


> So I am having one of those sewing days again.  After stitching out a perfect Lightning McQueen, I cut it wrong.    Anyway,  I am stepping away for a bit.  I was wondering what you all thought about this....  What would look better for a ruffle, red or black dot?
> 
> Thanks!



Black/white gets my vote!



DMGeurts said:


> I wish them lots of luck on their new adventure.  And the adult roll-ups are great.
> 
> I just submitted my week 3 Project Runway item...  Since week 2 is over, I thought I'd tell you about my outfit.  First of all, it may come as no surprise which outfit was mine.
> 
> I am sure it was a dead give-away because of the fact that Splash Mountain is my all time favorite ride, and this is a well known fact.  It is also a well known fact that I have every square inch of this ride photographed, and when I am feeling especially lonely for WDW, I look at Splash Mountain pictures while I am listing to the ride music...  If only I had a log to sit in.
> 
> Ok - so on with the show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front of the tie top is based on this picture of Brer Rabbit, located at the loading area for Splash Mountain.  I really wanted to embroider "You May Get Wet" on the bottom hem - but alas - I don't own an embroidery machine - so I couldn't do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course, the back of the shirt is based on this view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really not sure what I was thinking when I decided to applique the Splash Mountain drop on to a shirt - except when I came up with it - I thought I was brilliant, and as I was trying to get all the pieces to fit together, I realized that my brilliance was very short lived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, I spent 4 days, yes *days*, appliqueing this outfit.  Brer Rabbit was really hard, all those water drops and fringy hair on his head... it wasn't much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shorts actually started out as the same fabric as the rocks in the drop applique, with the binding on the pockets and legs green - to simulate more rock formations, but once I had it all together, it just looked weird.  So, on the very last day, I made the shorts you see here.  Also, the front of the shirt started out as the back (obviously, the back was the front).  The hat was an afterthought, a last minute dolly sized redraft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne - you'll be happy to know that the shorts are a dolly sized redraft of the pattern you got for me.    Thank you!
> 
> I can honestly say that I will never, ever make another outfit like this again...  The only way I will make another one is if I decide to make one for myself - and that will probably be an act of God.
> 
> I have another outfit to show - but I will do that in another post.
> 
> D~



Dorine - I just have to say...you are the most creative person I have "met" I think.  This is absolutely adorable.  As soon as I saw it, I knew it was yours....so imaginative.  I can't believe you spent 4 days doing that but it was well worth it.  

Wendy - I will be praying for them.  What an awesome experience they will have but I know how much the family will miss them.


----------



## aboveH20

SOS  Anyone have any hints for  sewing the bottom of water bottle holders into place?  It's not cooperating and I'm sorta running out of patience.  

I think I'm being punished for thinking I could do something other than I Spy bags for a Big Give.


----------



## DMGeurts

Granna4679 said:


> I have been sewing alllllll weekend.  Made lots of progress on orders and still have 3 shirts and 3 dresses to get done before end of the week.  Just had to pop in and post pics of my granddaughters back to school outfits. (Mia starts 1st grade and Wendy is just going to Pre-K but needed an outfit too, of course).  They didn't want primary colors so I had a hard time coming up with something to use the chalkboard fabric with without using primary colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  JES is his initials since "Jonathan" wouldn't fit vertically on a 0-3 month size
> And then, as you may or may not know...(who couldn't know as much as I have talked about it)...my new grandson is due in 3 weeks.  They are HUGE into Texas A&M football (both daughters and son in law graduated from there and DD still works there)....so I made mini sized (0-3 months) Texas A&M overalls for him.  He is due on the 1st game day...wonder if he will get to wear them??  (Stitchontime did the "hand" applique for me that is on the bib last year but this is the first time I have used it....super impresses with her details)



Everything is simply adorable!  I just love it all.  I especially love that chalk board print - super cute!



GlassSlippers said:


> I'm a travel agent with The Magic For Less so I can actually be of help for once! You can cancel a Disney reservation up to 45 days before your arrival date. After that, you lose your deposit. Travel insurance is non refundable.
> 
> HTH!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Thanks Lori...  It's such a bummer that she won't find out anything until we are 32 days out...  I don't think I can risk losing $200 if she won't go with out going for work.  Oh well - we'll just take it as it comes.



NiniMorris said:


> Well, it looks like my tomboy daughter is really loving the AG dolls.  She is asking for one for Christmas (along with a Kindle!).
> 
> 
> Dorrine...do you have any plans for a Christmas outfit?  I will be in the market for one sometime in November!
> 
> 
> Nini



I might...  I wasn't, but I could.  How does that sound?    PM me and let me know what you are thinking.  

THanks everyone for your nice comments on my Splash Mountain outfit - it really was insane.  LOL

D~


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

froggy33 said:


> Thanks!  And good luck.  Like I said I really have no problems digitizing, but couldn't figure this out, so I was pretty excited.  There isn't really a lot of help out there (I think they want it that way so they can sell tutorials and what not), but since this is kind of included in one of the adobe files they give you for free I thought it wouldn't hurt to print it up here.
> 
> I'm actually going to test the embeded free Disney font and this one with the same name, so I can see how different they are.
> 
> As for the free font...I think a few pages back someone listed a website that someone had compiled the types of fonts they use all over Disney.  I just found a free font website that had two different types of Disney fonts....let me look.  Here's a few:
> http://www.disneyexperience.com/customize/fonts.php
> http://www.fontseek.com/fonts/disney.htm
> http://www.fontspace.com/category/Disney
> 
> I think they have to be a ttf (true type font) to work on SEU.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks!  I will have to give it a whirl when I get back from the Chicago AG store and see if I can figure it out.



teresajoy said:


> *Rochelle*I saw the packaged fabric at the Shaver Rd. Walmart.



Thanks!

I have a friend that is interested in making pillowcase dresses for her little girl.  She likes the kind that has a cuff on the bottom made from a different fabric.  Anyhow, can any of you point me to an easy tutorial for her b/c she has never sewn before? TIA!


----------



## mkwj

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone! Such cute things posted!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are at Graduation in May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And their wedding this past January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they are going to have a wonderful adventure!!! They will be in Bejing China!!! Gonna be some happy/sad tears tomorrow though



How exciting!!!  Sounds like such a fun adventure.  



DMGeurts said:


> I wish them lots of luck on their new adventure.  And the adult roll-ups are great.



I loved this outfit.  Your embroidery always amazes me.  Splash Mountain is one of my favorite rides too.



mphalens said:


>



So cute.  You did a great job on the pants for the boys too. 



Granna4679 said:


>



These are adorable.  I got the same applique.  Still trying to figure out what to make for my daughter.  The overalls are precious too.


----------



## mkwj

AQW said:


> I'm looking for a product that I know exists, but I don't know what it's called, where to find it, or how to use it. Easy, right?
> 
> This is for applique/embroidery projects. I want whatever Gymboree and other retailers use on the BACK SIDE of their embroidered shirts... looks like some kind of very soft mesh stabilizer. I figure it must be applied after the project is finished, because the stitches do not go through it. It makes the whole thing nice and soft against the wearer's skin.
> 
> 1) What is this product called in general? (10 internet points)
> 2) Is there a specific brand-name product you like? (bonus: 5 internet points)
> 3) Do you have a link to the product on a website where I can purchase it? (bonus: 25 internet points plus my undying gratitude)
> 
> Thank you!



I use French Fuse.  I got it at hancocks, and you can buy it buy the yard.  If I remember it was pretty cheap too.


----------



## cogero

Granna4679 said:


> I have been sewing alllllll weekend.  Made lots of progress on orders and still have 3 shirts and 3 dresses to get done before end of the week.  Just had to pop in and post pics of my granddaughters back to school outfits. (Mia starts 1st grade and Wendy is just going to Pre-K but needed an outfit too, of course).  They didn't want primary colors so I had a hard time coming up with something to use the chalkboard fabric with without using primary colors.



Anita I just love these.  The BTS outfits are just awesome.


----------



## princesskayla

ivey_family said:


> Hmmm.  So, if we're planning matching or coordinating kids clothes for a particular garment, it wouldn't be eligible then?  I just want to be clear on the rules.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



If it is for you then it will be okay. I just wanted to explain my inspiration for this challenge was that I have never sewn fo myself as the primary receiver. It has always been an afterthought to match my kids. That's all. Have fun creating.


----------



## ivey_family

princesskayla said:


> If it is for you then it will be okay. I just wanted to explain my inspiration for this challenge was that I have never sewn fo myself as the primary receiver. It has always been an afterthought to match my kids. That's all. Have fun creating.



Ok.  Thanks!


----------



## dianemom2

Granna4679 said:


> I have been sewing alllllll weekend.  Made lots of progress on orders and still have 3 shirts and 3 dresses to get done before end of the week.  Just had to pop in and post pics of my granddaughters back to school outfits. (Mia starts 1st grade and Wendy is just going to Pre-K but needed an outfit too, of course).  They didn't want primary colors so I had a hard time coming up with something to use the chalkboard fabric with without using primary colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  JES is his initials since "Jonathan" wouldn't fit vertically on a 0-3 month size
> And then, as you may or may not know...(who couldn't know as much as I have talked about it)...my new grandson is due in 3 weeks.  They are HUGE into Texas A&M football (both daughters and son in law graduated from there and DD still works there)....so I made mini sized (0-3 months) Texas A&M overalls for him.  He is due on the 1st game day...wonder if he will get to wear them??  (Stitchontime did the "hand" applique for me that is on the bib last year but this is the first time I have used it....super impresses with her details)



I love what you did with the chalkboard fabric and the PA chalkboard alphabet.  It is interesting to see that same design that I used done up so differently!  Your outfits turned out terrific!  The back to school outfits are so cute on your little granddaughters.  The overalls turned out adorable also.



AQW said:


> Kinda rude to just drop by asking for help, but... I need help.
> 
> *QUESTION:*
> 
> I'm looking for a product that I know exists, but I don't know what it's called, where to find it, or how to use it. Easy, right?
> 
> This is for applique/embroidery projects. I want whatever Gymboree and other retailers use on the BACK SIDE of their embroidered shirts... looks like some kind of very soft mesh stabilizer. I figure it must be applied after the project is finished, because the stitches do not go through it. It makes the whole thing nice and soft against the wearer's skin.
> 
> 1) What is this product called in general? (10 internet points)
> 2) Is there a specific brand-name product you like? (bonus: 5 internet points)
> 3) Do you have a link to the product on a website where I can purchase it? (bonus: 25 internet points plus my undying gratitude)
> 
> Thank you!



I use the Tender Touch by Sulky.  Our Joanns doesn't have it in the store so I have ordered it online.  I really like it.



mkwj said:


> I use French Fuse.  I got it at hancocks, and you can buy it buy the yard.  If I remember it was pretty cheap too.



Next time I am in Hancocks, I will look for the French Fuse.  Is it where you buy the stabilizer by the yard or is it with the notions?

In a pinch I have also used featherweight stabilizer.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

dianemom2 said:


> Those turned out great!  I love how you did the applique on the back.   I've never thought of doing something like that!
> 
> 
> I need some help from my Disboutique friends.  I went to Hancock Fabrics today and I bought a lot of this fabric.  However, it is for a very large project and they didn't have enough of it left for what I need.  I would like to use it to make table toppers for my daughters bat mitzvah.  Their theme is the beach!  Does anybody have a Hancocks near them?  If you do and you happen to be going could you check to see if they have these fabrics for me?  I still need about 30 more yards!  I found a source that I can order it from online but it is much more expensive since it is on clearance in the store right now.  I can scale the project back and make runners for the tables if I can't get more fabric but the table toppers will be so much prettier!  If you do have the fabric in your store, I would be happy to paypal you the money to buy it for me.



I checked my Hancocks and they didn't have either fabric.  They did have a real cute red sand pail fabric that may work as a coordinating fabric.  I will have to see if I can get the picture off my phone.


----------



## miprender

Question for D:  Do you think the new AG dolls will be gone after a year or as these going to stay for a long time. DD wants both of them but I know Santa can only afford one right now. Thanks.




dianemom2 said:


> I've never been in the Exposition Hall either.  I read that they recently opened it for Mickey and Minnie and the princesses.  Is that the building that years ago had the movie theater that played the old cartoons all day?



I saw Teressa answered already. Honestly DH and I had never been in there and when we asked what used to be here they really didn't give much information. Just said it was a theatre.



billwendy said:


> Well, tomorrow am at 4:30 we will head to the airport to say goodbye to Andrew and Jess. They are going to China to teach english through a program at Cedarville University until mid/late June 2012. YIKES!!!!! Since they are going to be teachers, I decided to make them a "Teacher Roll Up" lol...I know things hang over the edges, but still think they turned out okay??? Also made them a goodie bag of stuff to take on the plane for the long flight. If you think of it, say a prayer for them



Sending prayers that they stay safe on their new adventure.



DMGeurts said:


> II just submitted my week 3 Project Runway item...  Since week 2 is over, I thought I'd tell you about my outfit.  First of all, it may come as no surprise which outfit was mine.
> 
> I am sure it was a dead give-away because of the fact that Splash Mountain is my all time favorite ride, and this is a well known fact.  It is also a well known fact that I have every square inch of this ride photographed, and when I am feeling especially lonely for WDW, I look at Splash Mountain pictures while I am listing to the ride music...  If only I had a log to sit in.
> 
> Ok - so on with the show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I ♥ it.  I knew it was yours along even with out knowing that Splash Mtn is your all time favorite. 

I have not been on that ride since 2006. The kids never want to go on it.



mphalens said:


> I've been busy busy busy . . . I wish I could have entered this week's PR, but I just didn't have time to make an entry.
> 
> I just had to tackle those roll-up pants . . . But since the material I'd bought to make the boys next pairs of easy fits couldn't be "messed up" with any trial and error, Kirsten got to help me out.
> 
> The first pair I made, well, they weren't even picture worthy.  But they helped me figure out where to go next!
> 
> So - here are Kirsten's version of the roll-up pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can guess, she's very excited about her new outfit!  It was her idea to do ribbon ties (she said she didn't plan on ever wearing them as long pants) and she helped me with the cut of her shirt.



Very cute. And thanks for the tutorial on the roll up pants.

Well I went to SuperWalmart in Coventry and NO fabric at all. But I did notice the craft section looked like it was cleared out so maybe they are bringing some fabric in. Plus they were selling some sewing machines which I know I have never seen there. So maybe there is hope.



princesskayla said:


> Project Runway
> 
> Week 4
> 
> Pamper yourself! Show the world how much you love Disney.
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Must be a poroject for you.
> 2. Can be a bag, laptop cover, e-reader cover, shirt, dress,keychain, costume...whatever.
> 3. Must be inspired by your favorite Disney icon, movie, park or colors.
> 
> That is enough rules for this project. I don't believe I have ever started a project woth the end result being something for me and me only. I am always making the kids something and when I have made myself something - it is to match the kids for Disney. I am sure that I am not the only one to do this.  So put your sewing machine to work and make something for you and only you!!
> 
> As always, you have until next Monday night,  Aug. 29th at 11:59 pm to get me pictures. It can be a many pictures as you would like and a description if you please. PLEASE, PLEASE send the URL link. Living in rural Alaska means the internet is very slow and it will takes too long for me to download and reupload an attachment. Thanks!!



I know what I want for myself but I just have to find the time to make it.



Granna4679 said:


>



Those are just adorable. I love that chalk fabric and Jonathan's overalls are just too cute.



AQW said:


> Kinda rude to just drop by asking for help, but... I need help.
> 
> *QUESTION:*
> 
> I'm looking for a product that I know exists, but I don't know what it's called, where to find it, or how to use it. Easy, right?
> 
> This is for applique/embroidery projects. I want whatever Gymboree and other retailers use on the BACK SIDE of their embroidered shirts... looks like some kind of very soft mesh stabilizer. I figure it must be applied after the project is finished, because the stitches do not go through it. It makes the whole thing nice and soft against the wearer's skin.
> 
> 1) What is this product called in general? (10 internet points)
> 2) Is there a specific brand-name product you like? (bonus: 5 internet points)
> 3) Do you have a link to the product on a website where I can purchase it? (bonus: 25 internet points plus my undying gratitude)



I used the Dream Weave on all of DD's shirts I made her. She is super sensitive and it held up under the Florida heat as she didn't make one comment about it picking her.



babynala said:


> Love the one with Mickey and Minnie too but I think the one of your DS and Belle is so cute!



Thanks. He was actually blushing when she kissed him but it didn't show up in the picture.



Granna4679 said:


> Love all of them but your favorite is MY favorite too!!  Makes me want to go back so bad!!



Thanks!


----------



## teresajoy

princesskayla said:


> Project Runway
> 
> Week 4
> 
> Pamper yourself! Show the world how much you love Disney.
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Must be a poroject for you.
> 2. Can be a bag, laptop cover, e-reader cover, shirt, dress,keychain, costume...whatever.
> 3. Must be inspired by your favorite Disney icon, movie, park or colors.
> 
> That is enough rules for this project. I don't believe I have ever started a project woth the end result being something for me and me only. I am always making the kids something and when I have made myself something - it is to match the kids for Disney. I am sure that I am not the only one to do this.  So put your sewing machine to work and make something for you and only you!!
> 
> As always, you have until next Monday night,  Aug. 29th at 11:59 pm to get me pictures. It can be a many pictures as you would like and a description if you please. PLEASE, PLEASE send the URL link. Living in rural Alaska means the internet is very slow and it will takes too long for me to download and reupload an attachment. Thanks!!



This sounds fun!


Granna4679 said:


> I have been sewing alllllll weekend.  Made lots of progress on orders and still have 3 shirts and 3 dresses to get done before end of the week.  Just had to pop in and post pics of my granddaughters back to school outfits. (Mia starts 1st grade and Wendy is just going to Pre-K but needed an outfit too, of course).  They didn't want primary colors so I had a hard time coming up with something to use the chalkboard fabric with without using primary colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  JES is his initials since "Jonathan" wouldn't fit vertically on a 0-3 month size
> And then, as you may or may not know...(who couldn't know as much as I have talked about it)...my new grandson is due in 3 weeks.  They are HUGE into Texas A&M football (both daughters and son in law graduated from there and DD still works there)....so I made mini sized (0-3 months) Texas A&M overalls for him.  He is due on the 1st game day...wonder if he will get to wear them??  (Stitchontime did the "hand" applique for me that is on the bib last year but this is the first time I have used it....super impresses with her details)



I love the BTS outfits, and the overalls are adorable!!!


----------



## billwendy

Well, here we are at the airport at 4:30am.....Im not sure Hannah really understood what was going on. Lots of hugs were given, and Jess was very tearful several times. I just didnt talk much - I knew if I would, the tears would flow. Andrew held a strong face, but after a while, he just couldnt make eye contact anymore. Looks like by tracking their flight, they are about half way there now!! Over Alaska!!














THanks to everyone for their prayers!! They are going to teach at the Beijing National Day School. Jess's parents are going to adopt 2 more tweens from China and are headed over this fall sometime, so they are going to try to visit with them when they are over there. 

Would anyone like to do a pair of decopage jeans for our Big Give girlie Katelyn? She wears a size 10? or, Family Tie Dye shirts (there are 3 people in this family) Thanks for considering!!!

Anita - those outfits are ADORABLE!!!


----------



## mphalens

Granna4679 said:


> I have been sewing alllllll weekend.  Made lots of progress on orders and still have 3 shirts and 3 dresses to get done before end of the week.  Just had to pop in and post pics of my granddaughters back to school outfits. (Mia starts 1st grade and Wendy is just going to Pre-K but needed an outfit too, of course).  They didn't want primary colors so I had a hard time coming up with something to use the chalkboard fabric with without using primary colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  JES is his initials since "Jonathan" wouldn't fit vertically on a 0-3 month size
> And then, as you may or may not know...(who couldn't know as much as I have talked about it)...my new grandson is due in 3 weeks.  They are HUGE into Texas A&M football (both daughters and son in law graduated from there and DD still works there)....so I made mini sized (0-3 months) Texas A&M overalls for him.  He is due on the 1st game day...wonder if he will get to wear them??  (Stitchontime did the "hand" applique for me that is on the bib last year but this is the first time I have used it....super impresses with her details)



The back to school outfits are so cute!  But I  the overalls for JES!!!!  Gig'Em!!!!  My cousin and his wife both graduated from T A&M and as I hold a special place in my heart for them, I've cheered for A&M for quite some time now 
My cousin actually comes home TOMORROW!!!!!  He's been deployed since November (shipped out on his wedding anniversary, missed his daughter's 6th birthday by 2 days, missed Thanksgiving & Christmas and today missed his daughter's first day of school -she'd only been to their church's school for Kindergarten, 1st grade was the big deal for her starting public school).  I'm getting all choked up just typing this.  So, your Aggies outfit really touches a special place in my heart tonight 



miprender said:


> Very cute. And thanks for the tutorial on the roll up pants.
> 
> Well I went to SuperWalmart in Coventry and NO fabric at all. But I did notice the craft section looked like it was cleared out so maybe they are bringing some fabric in. Plus they were selling some sewing machines which I know I have never seen there. So maybe there is hope.



Thanks!  And Thanks to everyone else who commented on the tutorial!  I was happy to do it!!!  Y'all have helped me SO much these past few months and I can't thank you enough!!!   If that tute can help any of you it will only be a small drop in the bucket towards what I feel I owe 

Darn!  I was hoping you would come back with glowing reports of that Walmart having fabulous fabric finds!!!

Speaking of - did you ever find if the Seekonk Walmart really has the Creative Cuts???  And any suggestions on which Walmart might have the sparkly pirate fabric that's just black & gold-ish???  


I have to tell y'all about my latest time-suck fabulous discovery!!!  I swear it was designed for creative visual people!  It's called Pinterest and it's like you turned the internet into your own corkboard!  You can have multiple corkboards for different categories and it is SO SO SO COOL!!!!  If you want to check it out and need an invite, send me your email address   I asked a friend for my invite this afternoon and I've already "pinned" my entire bookmarks list into it!


----------



## cogero

Marianne I love Pinterest I haven't been on it in about 2 weeks because of the time suck factor.


----------



## scrap_heaven

squirrel said:


> I found a second hand serger for $20.  It's a Singer Tiny Serger #TS380.  It doesn't cut the fabric.
> 
> I don't have a serger, do you think this would be worth getting?  Should I wait and try and get a better one?



RUN AWAY

Seriously you might as well throw your money away, after threading the B, I used it for a total of 10minutes, most of which I spent screwing with broken threads and it's fastest speed is SLOW SLOWER AND SLOWEST.....


----------



## mphalens

NiniMorris said:


> The Princess Grand daughter is having a birthday on Thursday...the big FOUR!  I have been having a problem finding something for her birthday when she told me today she wants some Barbie clothes...BARBIE Clothes!!???  The very idea of those tiny stitches are giving me a headache!
> 
> Does anyone know of any good Barbie patterns.  I found one on YCMT, but they look a little plain.  (almost ugly!)  There is almost zilch in the free patterns for Barbie.  (her American Girl cousins have lots and lots of options!)
> 
> Yes, I know I am waiting until the last minute...but hey that is what grandmothers are for...right!
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini!!!  In my browsing of pinterest I just found a whole bunch of Barbie Clothes Tutes!!!!
http://www.craftinessisnotoptional.com/2010/09/froufy-barbie-skirt-tutorial.html


----------



## mphalens

http://www.craftinessisnotoptional.com/2010/08/barbie-dress-tutorial.html






Um, I want one of these dresses for ME!  Too bad I'm not shaped like Barbie®!!!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

[Would anyone like to do a pair of decopage jeans for our Big Give girlie Katelyn? She wears a size 10? or, Family Tie Dye shirts (there are 3 people in this family) Thanks for considering!!!

What do you normally put on the Family Tie Die shirts?  Is it just a mickey head or for a certain event?  I can order tie dye shirts but I always thought that there was someone on here who made tie dye shirts with mickey's in the tie dye.  Let me know because I have not shipped the other stuff yet.


----------



## mphalens

billwendy said:


> Well, here we are at the airport at 4:30am.....Im not sure Hannah really understood what was going on. Lots of hugs were given, and Jess was very tearful several times. I just didnt talk much - I knew if I would, the tears would flow. Andrew held a strong face, but after a while, he just couldnt make eye contact anymore. Looks like by tracking their flight, they are about half way there now!! Over Alaska!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THanks to everyone for their prayers!! They are going to teach at the Beijing National Day School. Jess's parents are going to adopt 2 more tweens from China and are headed over this fall sometime, so they are going to try to visit with them when they are over there.
> 
> Would anyone like to do a pair of decopage jeans for our Big Give girlie Katelyn? She wears a size 10? or, Family Tie Dye shirts (there are 3 people in this family) Thanks for considering!!!
> 
> Anita - those outfits are ADORABLE!!!



Aw Wendy!  Now you've gone and made me cry!  I was trying so hard to not cry when I was posting about my cousin and then I saw your pictures and there went the waterworks!!! 

I would LOVE to do a pair of decoupage jeans or jean skirt for Miss Katelyn!  It will depend what I find in her size whether jeans or skirt, is that ok???  



cogero said:


> Marianne I love Pinterest I haven't been on it in about 2 weeks because of the time suck factor.



It's SO addictive!!!  OMG!  The things I've been finding . . .  At least I know what I'll be doing if I can't fall asleep again tonight!!!


----------



## dianemom2

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> I checked my Hancocks and they didn't have either fabric.  They did have a real cute red sand pail fabric that may work as a coordinating fabric.  I will have to see if I can get the picture off my phone.



That might work.  Thanks for checking for me.  I'd love to see the picture!


----------



## RMAMom

Granna4679 said:


> I have been sewing alllllll weekend.  Made lots of progress on orders and still have 3 shirts and 3 dresses to get done before end of the week.  Just had to pop in and post pics of my granddaughters back to school outfits. (Mia starts 1st grade and Wendy is just going to Pre-K but needed an outfit too, of course).  They didn't want primary colors so I had a hard time coming up with something to use the chalkboard fabric with without using primary colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  JES is his initials since "Jonathan" wouldn't fit vertically on a 0-3 month size
> And then, as you may or may not know...(who couldn't know as much as I have talked about it)...my new grandson is due in 3 weeks.  They are HUGE into Texas A&M football (both daughters and son in law graduated from there and DD still works there)....so I made mini sized (0-3 months) Texas A&M overalls for him.  He is due on the 1st game day...wonder if he will get to wear them??  (Stitchontime did the "hand" applique for me that is on the bib last year but this is the first time I have used it....super impresses with her details)



Aww, your girls are getting so big, Love the dressess and the overalls for your little man. He'll be here before you know it!



aboveH20 said:


> SOS  Anyone have any hints for  sewing the bottom of water bottle holders into place?  It's not cooperating and I'm sorta running out of patience.
> 
> I think I'm being punished for thinking I could do something other than I Spy bags for a Big Give.


I'm sorry I have never made one so I have no advice just wanted to say I'm sorry that your having such a hard time with it. I hope you've figured it out.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I have a friend that is interested in making pillowcase dresses for her little girl.  She likes the kind that has a cuff on the bottom made from a different fabric.  Anyhow, can any of you point me to an easy tutorial for her b/c she has never sewn before? TIA!


Have you tried Googling  "Pillowcase dress tutorial" I have found some really great tutorials that way.

Wendy ~ I lost the quote but wanted to say that I'm glad the kids made it off OK , we'll keep them in prayer.


----------



## squirrel

scrap_heaven said:


> RUN AWAY
> 
> Seriously you might as well throw your money away, after threading the B, I used it for a total of 10minutes, most of which I spent screwing with broken threads and it's fastest speed is SLOW SLOWER AND SLOWEST.....



Thanks!  After Teresa said to get a better one, I lost interest in that one.  Now I won't be second guessing that decision.


----------



## mphalens

So I have to show y'all what I made today . . . 

It's the SisBoom Meghan Peasant dress, but I added the ruffle on the bottom.
I'm pretty sure I still have enough of these materials to make that skirt out of the Sew Serendipity book too - but this dress was just screaming at me to be made (even though I was leaning towards the skirt too) . . . 

Whatcha think????






Apparently this is my "pose" because I'm realizing after looking at my photobucket that most full length shots of me are in this pose . . . hmm


----------



## princesskayla

mphalens said:


> So I have to show y'all what I made today . . .
> 
> It's the SisBoom Meghan Peasant dress, but I added the ruffle on the bottom.
> I'm pretty sure I still have enough of these materials to make that skirt out of the Sew Serendipity book too - but this dress was just screaming at me to be made (even though I was leaning towards the skirt too) . . .
> 
> Whatcha think????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently this is my "pose" because I'm realizing after looking at my photobucket that most full length shots of me are in this pose . . . hmm



How cute!! You should have added a Hidden Mickey and put in Project Runway!


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

dianemom2 said:


> That might work.  Thanks for checking for me.  I'd love to see the picture!



Now that I look at it, it may not be the right colors.  The buckets are red and, if I remember correctly, a little bigger than a quarter.  It was just called Sand Buckets on the end of the bolt.

It cost $3.97 a yard and they had fabric on 3 or 4 different bolts, so easily 10 yards or more.  






Let me know, I could run back over there sometime in the next few days if you want me to 

Of course it is hard to tell with just pictures!!  Let me know if you need any more information.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Now that I look at it, it may not be the right colors.  The buckets are red and, if I remember correctly, a little bigger than a quarter.  It was just called Sand Buckets on the end of the bolt.
> 
> It cost $3.97 a yard and they had fabric on 3 or 4 different bolts, so easily 10 yards or more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know, I could run back over there sometime in the next few days if you want me to
> 
> Of course it is hard to tell with just pictures!!  Let me know if you need any more information.




I found it online too.... http://www.hancockfabrics.com/Tosse...VproductId95257789VVcatId553754VVviewprod.htm


----------



## teresajoy

billwendy said:


> Well, here we are at the airport at 4:30am.....Im not sure Hannah really understood what was going on. Lots of hugs were given, and Jess was very tearful several times. I just didnt talk much - I knew if I would, the tears would flow. Andrew held a strong face, but after a while, he just couldnt make eye contact anymore. Looks like by tracking their flight, they are about half way there now!! Over Alaska!!


This last picture just got me.  I hope they have a safe journey. How 


squirrel said:


> Thanks!  After Teresa said to get a better one, I lost interest in that one.  Now I won't be second guessing that decision.



After the day I've had with my girls, it's just nice to hear that someone listens to me! 




mphalens said:


> So I have to show y'all what I made today . . .
> 
> It's the SisBoom Meghan Peasant dress, but I added the ruffle on the bottom.
> I'm pretty sure I still have enough of these materials to make that skirt out of the Sew Serendipity book too - but this dress was just screaming at me to be made (even though I was leaning towards the skirt too) . . .
> 
> Whatcha think????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently this is my "pose" because I'm realizing after looking at my photobucket that most full length shots of me are in this pose . . . hmm




I love it!!!! And, the pose is great!


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> SOS  Anyone have any hints for  sewing the bottom of water bottle holders into place?  It's not cooperating and I'm sorta running out of patience.
> 
> I think I'm being punished for thinking I could do something other than I Spy bags for a Big Give.


I have never made water bottle holders so I can't help you.  I am just posting to let you know that I think Ginger might be very disappointed in you right now.  How 'bout pillowcase style water bottle bottle holders instead?



mphalens said:


> http://www.craftinessisnotoptional.com/2010/08/barbie-dress-tutorial.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, I want one of these dresses for ME!  Too bad I'm not shaped like Barbie®!!!


Make me one too while you are at it.  How adorable would a dress like that be!  I can picture it with your red shoes.


dianemom2 said:


> That might work.  Thanks for checking for me.  I'd love to see the picture!


I forgot to call our stores yesterday -- I will try today.  I even have the fabric names written on my calendar.



mphalens said:


> So I have to show y'all what I made today . . .
> 
> It's the SisBoom Meghan Peasant dress, but I added the ruffle on the bottom.
> I'm pretty sure I still have enough of these materials to make that skirt out of the Sew Serendipity book too - but this dress was just screaming at me to be made (even though I was leaning towards the skirt too) . . .
> 
> Whatcha think????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently this is my "pose" because I'm realizing after looking at my photobucket that most full length shots of me are in this pose . . . hmm


Lovely!  I have yet to make myself anything to actually wear.  I was contemplating getting that pattern though.  And your pose is perfect -- it's what the models do.


----------



## mkwj

cogero said:


> .



I just saw you only have 3 days left.  I know you are so excited.  We still have a month, and so much left to do.  Have a great trip.



dianemom2 said:


> Next time I am in Hancocks, I will look for the French Fuse.  Is it where you buy the stabilizer by the yard or is it with the notions?
> 
> In a pinch I have also used featherweight stabilizer.



I think so, but it has been so long since I bought it that I don't remember for sure.  



mphalens said:


> So I have to show y'all what I made today . . .
> 
> It's the SisBoom Meghan Peasant dress, but I added the ruffle on the bottom.
> I'm pretty sure I still have enough of these materials to make that skirt out of the Sew Serendipity book too - but this dress was just screaming at me to be made (even though I was leaning towards the skirt too) . . .
> 
> Whatcha think????



Great Job Marianne!!!!  I keep looking at this pattern.  Was it hard?  Anything with sleeves also scares me a little.


----------



## cogero

mphalens said:


> So I have to show y'all what I made today . . .
> 
> It's the SisBoom Meghan Peasant dress, but I added the ruffle on the bottom.
> I'm pretty sure I still have enough of these materials to make that skirt out of the Sew Serendipity book too - but this dress was just screaming at me to be made (even though I was leaning towards the skirt too) . . .
> 
> Whatcha think????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently this is my "pose" because I'm realizing after looking at my photobucket that most full length shots of me are in this pose . . . hmm



I love this dress I keep eyeing this pattern may need to try it for DD soon before attempting for me.

Here is my project runway week 2. It is another pirate outfit for the boy. It was my first attempt at a cuff on the Easy fit pants. I love that I am stretching my abilities a bit.





I am actually debating entering week 4. I have material here to make myself something. I will see how today goes at work and if I have energy tonite I am going to go for it LOL.


----------



## Darragh

mphalens said:


> I have to tell y'all about my latest time-suck fabulous discovery!!!  I swear it was designed for creative visual people!  It's called Pinterest and it's like you turned the internet into your own corkboard!  You can have multiple corkboards for different categories and it is SO SO SO COOL!!!!  If you want to check it out and need an invite, send me your email address   I asked a friend for my invite this afternoon and I've already "pinned" my entire bookmarks list into it!



Oh yea, Pinterest is my latest addiction (even more so than collecting fabric and scrapbook paper!  )  I have found so many great recipes, craft ideas, sewing ideas and well.... I could go on and on.  I have 7,108 pins if that tells you anything about how bad I've got it!


----------



## RMAMom

mphalens said:


> So I have to show y'all what I made today . . .
> 
> It's the SisBoom Meghan Peasant dress, but I added the ruffle on the bottom.
> I'm pretty sure I still have enough of these materials to make that skirt out of the Sew Serendipity book too - but this dress was just screaming at me to be made (even though I was leaning towards the skirt too) . . .
> 
> Whatcha think????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently this is my "pose" because I'm realizing after looking at my photobucket that most full length shots of me are in this pose . . . hmm


I love it! The fabrics are great, perfect for the dress. I made this dress for my 26 yr old and found it to go together very easy and I love the ruffle, what a great idea!

*Barbie*Just wanted to mention that the dress that barbie is wearing is in stores now. I just bought a similar dress at the Avenue
http://www.avenue.com/clothing/Scoopneck-Polka-Dot-Dress.aspx?PfId=239405&DeptId=19952&ProductTypeId=1 It seems that the classic Aline dresses and skirts are all the rage for the fall!


----------



## Marianne0310

mphalens said:


> So I have to show y'all what I made today . . .
> 
> It's the SisBoom Meghan Peasant dress, but I added the ruffle on the bottom.
> I'm pretty sure I still have enough of these materials to make that skirt out of the Sew Serendipity book too - but this dress was just screaming at me to be made (even though I was leaning towards the skirt too) . . .
> 
> Whatcha think????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently this is my "pose" because I'm realizing after looking at my photobucket that most full length shots of me are in this pose . . . hmm



Awesome job!! 
What a great beautiful dress.  Love the fabric choices, and the pose.  I think the hardest thing to do is to make something for yourself, and have it fit that well.


Take care,
Marianne


----------



## Regularnana

Hello.  Just wanted to introduce myself.  I am Lillian, Tricia's mom.  She has been telling me about the great project runway stuff, so I figured I should sign on to check them out and have a vote too.

I sew a little, mostly quilts, but Tricia says I am slow.  I have a quilt that has been sitting in my sewing room for a year waiting for a binding.  But, I did get a jelly roll 1600 done just last week while at my sister in laws with Tricia.


----------



## dianemom2

mphalens said:


> So I have to show y'all what I made today . . .
> 
> It's the SisBoom Meghan Peasant dress, but I added the ruffle on the bottom.
> I'm pretty sure I still have enough of these materials to make that skirt out of the Sew Serendipity book too - but this dress was just screaming at me to be made (even though I was leaning towards the skirt too) . . .
> 
> Whatcha think????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently this is my "pose" because I'm realizing after looking at my photobucket that most full length shots of me are in this pose . . . hmm


That is funny that you have a "pose"!  The dress looks is really cute and it looks great on too.  I don't sew for myself much because I am always worried that I will make something and then I won't like how it looks when I put it on.



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Now that I look at it, it may not be the right colors.  The buckets are red and, if I remember correctly, a little bigger than a quarter.  It was just called Sand Buckets on the end of the bolt.
> 
> It cost $3.97 a yard and they had fabric on 3 or 4 different bolts, so easily 10 yards or more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know, I could run back over there sometime in the next few days if you want me to
> 
> Of course it is hard to tell with just pictures!!  Let me know if you need any more information.



Thank you so much for looking for me.  I did order some of it from the website just to be sure I would have enough fabric for what I want to do.  I think that the colors are not exactly right.  I may use the blue fabric for the tables and maybe the sand bucket fabric for the buffet tables????

So here is some Big News with my fabric search for those two fabrics.  Thanks to NaeNae, I found 57 more yards of the fabric and it is being shipped to my house!  NaeNae got a list of Hancock stores that still had the fabric from the floor manager at her store.  She emailed it to me last night and I got on the phone and started calling around.  I found almost 10 yards in a store in Texas.  Then I hit the jackpot.  A store in Wichita had nearly 47 yards!  Both stores had employees that were super nice!  So now I think I will have enough fabric and all of it was on the $1 per yard clearance.  The shipping added a little bit to the cost but since the fabric was so inexpensive, it didn't really matter.  Thank you so much to all my Disboutique friends who have helped me with this!!!!!!


----------



## miprender

billwendy said:


> Well, here we are at the airport at 4:30am.....Im not sure Hannah really understood what was going on. Lots of hugs were given, and Jess was very tearful several times. I just didnt talk much - I knew if I would, the tears would flow. Andrew held a strong face, but after a while, he just couldnt make eye contact anymore. Looks like by tracking their flight, they are about half way there now!! Over Alaska!!



 That picture is just so sad. You can tell everyone is trying to hold it together



mphalens said:


> Darn!  I was hoping you would come back with glowing reports of that Walmart having fabulous fabric finds!!!
> 
> Speaking of - did you ever find if the Seekonk Walmart really has the Creative Cuts???  And any suggestions on which Walmart might have the sparkly pirate fabric that's just black & gold-ish???
> 
> 
> I have to tell y'all about my latest time-suck fabulous discovery!!!  I swear it was designed for creative visual people!  It's called Pinterest and it's like you turned the internet into your own corkboard!  You can have multiple corkboards for different categories and it is SO SO SO COOL!!!!  If you want to check it out and need an invite, send me your email address   I asked a friend for my invite this afternoon and I've already "pinned" my entire bookmarks list into it!



I don't think it was me that said that about the Seekonk store. That would require me to actually leave RI to go to a store.... UNHEARD OF They are builidng a brand spanking new store in Smithfield not too far from my mom's that will be opening up in Oct and hoping they will have a fabulous fabric department.

Can you send me an invite to miprender@yahoo.com. I would love to check it out.



mphalens said:


> So I have to show y'all what I made today . . .
> 
> It's the SisBoom Meghan Peasant dress, but I added the ruffle on the bottom.
> I'm pretty sure I still have enough of these materials to make that skirt out of the Sew Serendipity book too - but this dress was just screaming at me to be made (even though I was leaning towards the skirt too) . . .
> 
> Whatcha think????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently this is my "pose" because I'm realizing after looking at my photobucket that most full length shots of me are in this pose . . . hmm



Love it and love that pose. 



cogero said:


> Here is my project runway week 2. It is another pirate outfit for the boy. It was my first attempt at a cuff on the Easy fit pants. I love that I am stretching my abilities a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Came out so cute. 



Regularnana said:


> Hello.  Just wanted to introduce myself.  I am Lillian, Tricia's mom.  She has been telling me about the great project runway stuff, so I figured I should sign on to check them out and have a vote too.
> 
> I sew a little, mostly quilts, but Tricia says I am slow.  I have a quilt that has been sitting in my sewing room for a year waiting for a binding.  But, I did get a jelly roll 1600 done just last week while at my sister in laws with Tricia.







dianemom2 said:


> Thank you so much for looking for me.  I did order some of it from the website just to be sure I would have enough fabric for what I want to do.  I think that the colors are not exactly right.  I may use the blue fabric for the tables and maybe the sand bucket fabric for the buffet tables????
> 
> So here is some Big News with my fabric search for those two fabrics.  Thanks to NaeNae, I found 57 more yards of the fabric and it is being shipped to my house!  NaeNae got a list of Hancock stores that still had the fabric from the floor manager at her store.  She emailed it to me last night and I got on the phone and started calling around.  I found almost 10 yards in a store in Texas.  Then I hit the jackpot.  A store in Wichita had nearly 47 yards!  Both stores had employees that were super nice!  So now I think I will have enough fabric and all of it was on the $1 per yard clearance.  The shipping added a little bit to the cost but since the fabric was so inexpensive, it didn't really matter.  Thank you so much to all my Disboutique friends who have helped me with this!!!!!!



That is great and for $1/yard is even better


So here was my project for Week 2 that DD and I worked on. This was my first time making an AG dress with the simply sweet and it was so funny cutting out that teeny little pattern.


----------



## aboveH20

RMAMom said:


> I'm sorry I have never made one so I have no advice just wanted to say I'm sorry that your having such a hard time with it. I hope you've figured it out.



Ripped out the first bottom four times.  Second one went a little better.



VBAndrea said:


> I have never made water bottle holders so I can't help you.  I am just posting to let you know that I think Ginger might be very disappointed in you right now.  How 'bout pillowcase style water bottle bottle holders instead?



It occured to me that I shouldn't offer to do anything that no one has done twice.  That should be a clue that it's more of a pain in the neck than it appears.


----------



## Granna4679

Rockygirl1 said:


> These are great! Where did you get the chalboard? My DD's would love that!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



Thank you...the applique was free from Planet Applique with a $10 purchase.



VBAndrea said:


> Adorable BTS outfits and I love the combo of pink and black.  The girls are too cute!  And Jonathan's outfit is too cute!!!  Just 3 weeks!!!!  How exciting!
> 
> 
> I'm not Anita but I believe that is from Planet Applique



Thank you Andrea.  The outfits were a big hit yesterday.  




DMGeurts said:


> Everything is simply adorable!  I just love it all.  I especially love that chalk board print - super cute!
> 
> D~



Thank you!  



mkwj said:


> These are adorable.  I got the same applique.  Still trying to figure out what to make for my daughter.  The overalls are precious too.



Thank you!  



cogero said:


> Anita I just love these.  The BTS outfits are just awesome.



Thanks...and I hope you have a wonderful trip to WDW!!  Can't wait to see all of your pictures.



dianemom2 said:


> I love what you did with the chalkboard fabric and the PA chalkboard alphabet.  It is interesting to see that same design that I used done up so differently!  Your outfits turned out terrific!  The back to school outfits are so cute on your little granddaughters.  The overalls turned out adorable also.



Thank you for the compliments on the outfits and overalls (and of course, my granddaughters).  I love seeing what other people do with the same appliques too.  I really liked this one...stitched out very nice.



miprender said:


> Sending prayers that they stay safe on their new adventure.
> 
> 
> Those are just adorable. I love that chalk fabric and Jonathan's overalls are just too cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Thanks!



teresajoy said:


> This sounds fun!
> 
> 
> I love the BTS outfits, and the overalls are adorable!!!



Thanks Teresa - I made tons of those overalls for friends before I got an embroidery machine (hand pieced them all)...it is sooooo much easier with the machine 



mphalens said:


> The back to school outfits are so cute!  But I  the overalls for JES!!!!  Gig'Em!!!!  My cousin and his wife both graduated from T A&M and as I hold a special place in my heart for them, I've cheered for A&M for quite some time now
> My cousin actually comes home TOMORROW!!!!!  He's been deployed since November (shipped out on his wedding anniversary, missed his daughter's 6th birthday by 2 days, missed Thanksgiving & Christmas and today missed his daughter's first day of school -she'd only been to their church's school for Kindergarten, 1st grade was the big deal for her starting public school).  I'm getting all choked up just typing this.  So, your Aggies outfit really touches a special place in my heart tonight



Oh yay on your cousin coming home.  My son in law is in Korea.  We are still waiting on word if his request to be home for the birth of the baby is accepted. He was in boot camp from Oct - early Jan, then AIT from Jan - May, left the day after their 2nd anniversary in May for Korea so it has been a long, stressful year for both of them.  Both of my daughters graduated from A&M (one with her bachelors but still works there, and the other with a BA and Masters), so yes....our Money and our daughters went to A&M 
I hope his homecoming is wonderful.  What year did they graduate?  Is he home for good or just a visit?

Your dress for yourself looks wonderful.  I have made that pattern for a shirt for my DD once.  I loved the pattern.



RMAMom said:


> Aww, your girls are getting so big, Love the dressess and the overalls for your little man. He'll be here before you know it!



Yes, they are growing up way tooooo fast!!



Regularnana said:


> Hello.  Just wanted to introduce myself.  I am Lillian, Tricia's mom.  She has been telling me about the great project runway stuff, so I figured I should sign on to check them out and have a vote too.
> 
> I sew a little, mostly quilts, but Tricia says I am slow.  I have a quilt that has been sitting in my sewing room for a year waiting for a binding.  But, I did get a jelly roll 1600 done just last week while at my sister in laws with Tricia.



Welcome, Tricia's mom!!  We love Tricia around here!


----------



## VBAndrea

Regularnana said:


> Hello.  Just wanted to introduce myself.  I am Lillian, Tricia's mom.  She has been telling me about the great project runway stuff, so I figured I should sign on to check them out and have a vote too.
> 
> I sew a little, mostly quilts, but Tricia says I am slow.  I have a quilt that has been sitting in my sewing room for a year waiting for a binding.  But, I did get a jelly roll 1600 done just last week while at my sister in laws with Tricia.


Welcome!  I consider myself a fairly slow sewer as well, but I think I am comparing myself to some of the experts on here, Tricia being one of them!



dianemom2 said:


> So here is some Big News with my fabric search for those two fabrics.  Thanks to NaeNae, I found 57 more yards of the fabric and it is being shipped to my house!  NaeNae got a list of Hancock stores that still had the fabric from the floor manager at her store.  She emailed it to me last night and I got on the phone and started calling around.  I found almost 10 yards in a store in Texas.  Then I hit the jackpot.  A store in Wichita had nearly 47 yards!  Both stores had employees that were super nice!  So now I think I will have enough fabric and all of it was on the $1 per yard clearance.  The shipping added a little bit to the cost but since the fabric was so inexpensive, it didn't really matter.  Thank you so much to all my Disboutique friends who have helped me with this!!!!!!


Great ~ I'm so glad you found it.  I am also sorry I forgot to call my stores yesterday, but I feel better knowing you are covered now.  I can't believe the $1 yd price!!!!



miprender said:


> :
> 
> So here was my project for Week 2 that DD and I worked on. This was my first time making an AG dress with the simply sweet and it was so funny cutting out that teeny little pattern.


Cute but I soooo thought Lynn did that project, especially with the hair wrap.  Now I am thinking Lynn did the test track outfit.  



aboveH20 said:


> Ripped out the first bottom four times.  Second one went a little better.
> 
> It occured to me that I shouldn't offer to do anything that no one was done twice.  That should be a clue that it's more of a pain in the neck than it appears.


Ah, so I should never offer to do water bottle holders for a BG.  Thanks for the tip!  Actually, I wanted to make one for myself, but will put that off for now -- plenty of other things to do first.  I am contemplating ordering a new skirt pattern for a Bg -- it's something my dd would wear as well and definitely something I can't frankenpattern on my own.  The pattern is hard to find so I had just better bite the bullet and buy the one and only one I found available in the states.


----------



## tricia

Ah, I see you've met my mom.  And thanks for the love Anita and Andrea.

I stitched out a T-Shirt for Tyler last night with HeatherSue's Phineas and Ferb stuff.  He is the one who requested that she make a Doofensmirtz, so I figured I had better use it soon, since she made it up so quickly.  He designed where and what went on the shirt and I stitched it out.

the front




IMG_1430 by tricialee22, on Flickr

The back  (Perry is not quite that crooked in real life)




IMG_1433 by tricialee22, on Flickr


----------



## tricia

And, my project Runway from last week was a recycled T-Shirt of Test Track.  Just lengthened Carla's Raglan pattern for this one.





_DSC2818 by tricialee22, on Flickr


----------



## dianemom2

So here was my project for Week 2 that DD and I worked on. This was my first time making an AG dress with the simply sweet and it was so funny cutting out that teeny little pattern.






[/QUOTE]
The doll dress is so cute.  I have stayed away from sewing those.  The small pieces make me nervous!



VBAndrea said:


> Great ~ I'm so glad you found it.  I am also sorry I forgot to call my stores yesterday, but I feel better knowing you are covered now.  I can't believe the $1 yd price!!!!



I can't believe that it was only $1 per yard.   I thought it was going to be much more than that.  The lady at the store in Wichita told me that I called just in time because today they were going to cut up the 47 yards into 1 yard pieces and put them on the remnant stand.



tricia said:


> I stitched out a T-Shirt for Tyler last night with HeatherSue's Phineas and Ferb stuff.  He is the one who requested that she make a Doofensmirtz, so I figured I had better use it soon, since she made it up so quickly.  He designed where and what went on the shirt and I stitched it out.
> 
> the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1430 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> The back  (Perry is not quite that crooked in real life)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1433 by tricialee22, on Flickr


That shirt looks great.  I love that he told you where to put everything!



tricia said:


> And, my project Runway from last week was a recycled T-Shirt of Test Track.  Just lengthened Carla's Raglan pattern for this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _DSC2818 by tricialee22, on Flickr


I love how you recycled the t-shirt.  I've got to start trying some stuff like that, not that my girls would wear it unless it said Abercrombie or Aeropostale on it.   But my sister in law sent me pictures from a boutique that had shirts just like that.  They were charging $75 to $80 per shirt!


----------



## miprender

Trish loved the upcycle shirt.♥



VBAndrea said:


> Cute but I soooo thought Lynn did that project, especially with the hair wrap.  Now I am thinking Lynn did the test track outfit.
> .





dianemom2 said:


> The doll dress is so cute.  I have stayed away from sewing those.  The small pieces make me nervous!



 Thanks but Lynn probably wouldn't have made the huge flaw I did and didn't realize it to I sewed it..... the pirate fabric was sideways

And the wrap on her hair was from DD doing the pirate league. It came in handy for this project.



dianemom2 said:


> I can't believe that it was only $1 per yard.   I thought it was going to be much more than that.  The lady at the store in Wichita told me that I called just in time because today they were going to cut up the 47 yards into 1 yard pieces and put them on the remnant stand.



Wow your timing was pefect then.


----------



## froggy33

I guess since we're posting our week 2 projects, I'll post mine.  We're going to MNSSHP and I was going back and forth weather I wanted a costume, or a HM custom.  With the project runway, I decided on Haunted Mansion...plus I already had the designs!  Wanted to look similar to the outfits the CMs wear at the ride, so went with emerald green and black.  And I tried a new pattern.  I adjusted the Sisboom Marissa pattern to also have the band in the back, added the little lace at the top and made a strip skirt.  I think I am going to make a cute little hair piece like the CMs wear too.  The pictures are ehh, it's so cute IRL and my daughter loves her ghost dress!










Thanks!
Jessica


----------



## ellenbenny

I love all the week 2 project runway stuff, great job everyone that participated!!


----------



## Colleen27

snubie said:


> Ignore the bathroom door in this pictures please....
> I did not make the runway deadline but here is my dress anyway:



Love that! Your Figment is just so cute! That flower fabric is perfect for it too, so colorful and happy. 



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is dress 9 of 18.  This took way too long.  I am going to look in my fabric for a quick dress.  Big Sister's is coming along.  I would have entered this but didn't get it done until today.



The fabrics you use are perfect, and I love the little touch of bling in the trim. 



ivey_family said:


> Front View:



That is beautiful and I just love the idea of using part of her wedding outfit, what a sentimental treasure. 



ncmomof2 said:


> !



Wow! Great twirl factor and I love the castle on the back, that is such a pretty, unexpected little touch. 



Granna4679 said:


>



I really like those chalkboard letters, and they go so well with the skirt fabric. 

Since we're claiming our projects, this was my week two entry:






And on my little model, but without her petti... I think when she's wearing it in the park it'll be with one, to get the full effect of the layers.






Figment is hand-painted because I don't have an embroidery machine yet, and this was the outfit that DD2 asked for specifically. I ended up modifying the top quite a bit when my original idea turned out to be way too busy paired with the very colorful skirt. 

The Zoe pattern was much less difficult than I anticipated, though if ever I decide to substitute 10 yards of sheer ribbon for 88" of easy-to-work-with cotton on the frill again I will be investing in a ruffler foot first! 

I had fun with week 3, but I am absolutely idea-less for week 4. I suppose that says something about how often I think of myself when I'm sitting down to create something, huh?  I'm absolutely loving these challenges. All three of the outfits I made are considerably more involved than I'd have done without that little extra push, and I'm at a point with my sewing where I'm still rather surprised when things come out even close to how I imagined them so every project is a very rewarding adventure.


----------



## ericalynn1979

I just completed my Project Runway round 4 entry in record time!    I'm debating sharing it with everyone or actually entering it, as it is a thing of BEAUTY and fully meets all criteria for round 4!

Seriously, I have thoroughly enjoyed everyone's entries, there is some amazing talent out there and I really do love seeing it all!


----------



## princesskayla

Disboutique Runway Week 3 is open and ready for your votes!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2785742

There were only 11 entries..so only one thread!!

Check them out, some seriously cute stuff.


----------



## micksmoma

I love everything that you all have made.  I am not nearly as talented but I do sew a few things.  I am in need of a dalmation digitized applique, can you tell me where you have purchased one?  I have looked on frou frou and I did not find one and her designs are the only ones I have purchased so far.  I have a grandaughter that is having a birthday and she loves Cruella and the dogs.  She even walked up to a person dress up like the fireman's dog at a responders day and asked if he knew Cruella from the movie.  I want to make her a tshirt to wear to her party, it will be a dalmation party.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## Granna4679

Here is my Week 2 project.  I have had this applique for a while and just thought it would be cute paired with the teacup fabric.  I NEVER would have started if I had known the applique had 49 stitch changes...yep...49!! Took me forever to stitch that one out.  





Close up of the applique...





Week 3 projects are priceless....I have narrowed it down to 11   I have no idea how I can pick one from the other!


----------



## Granna4679

OH...and I meant to ask...are all of you up in the Northeast/East Coast okay??  Just heard about the earthquakes in that area.  I hope you are all safe.


----------



## Darragh

micksmoma said:


> I love everything that you all have made.  I am not nearly as talented but I do sew a few things.  I am in need of a dalmation digitized applique, can you tell me where you have purchased one?  I have looked on frou frou and I did not find one and her designs are the only ones I have purchased so far.  I have a grandaughter that is having a birthday and she loves Cruella and the dogs.  She even walked up to a person dress up like the fireman's dog at a responders day and asked if he knew Cruella from the movie.  I want to make her a tshirt to wear to her party, it will be a dalmation party.  Thanks for any help.



I got my dalmatian appliques from Bowsandclothes.


----------



## RMAMom

Granna4679 said:


> OH...and I meant to ask...are all of you up in the Northeast/East Coast okay??  Just heard about the earthquakes in that area.  I hope you are all safe.



It was my first earthquake, very strange feeling and I'm OK if I don't feel it ever again! There doesn't appear to be any damage or injuries here in the NJ or PHL area, although they are evacuating buildings in Philly so they can check them thoroughly. 

Can anyone tell me where I can find a Chef Mickey design. I have looked and can't seem to find one. I know I've seen one in the past but now that I want one, no luck!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Regularnana said:


> Hello.  Just wanted to introduce myself.  I am Lillian, Tricia's mom.  She has been telling me about the great project runway stuff, so I figured I should sign on to check them out and have a vote too.
> 
> I sew a little, mostly quilts, but Tricia says I am slow.  I have a quilt that has been sitting in my sewing room for a year waiting for a binding.  But, I did get a jelly roll 1600 done just last week while at my sister in laws with Tricia.



Slow is good! Makes for perfection. Now speaking of slow, my Mom crocheted a sweater for me when I was toddler. Every year someone had a baby, she'd dig it out to sew together. I'm in my 50's now. She got around to throwing it out a few years ago. Now that she passed away, I wished she kept it and I would have done something for it. 



princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway Week 3 is open and ready for your votes!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2785742
> 
> There were only 11 entries..so only one thread!!
> 
> Check them out, some seriously cute stuff.



Everything was absolutely stunning!! I wished I had time to do something this week. 



Granna4679 said:


> OH...and I meant to ask...are all of you up in the Northeast/East Coast okay??  Just heard about the earthquakes in that area.  I hope you are all safe.



I was just getting ready to leave for work when it happened. They made us evacute so they could check out the roof. I could see caselines and mannequins just a rockin'. This is not earthquake country, so nothing is coded as such. The building I work in is over 30 years old. So it was a bit scary. I just remember a small one when I was about 13. A loud roar, from everything shaking I guess. Some people today were totally clueless.


----------



## Granna4679

RMAMom said:


> It was my first earthquake, very strange feeling and I'm OK if I don't feel it ever again! There doesn't appear to be any damage or injuries here in the NJ or PHL area, although they are evacuating buildings in Philly so they can check them thoroughly.
> 
> Can anyone tell me where I can find a Chef Mickey design. I have looked and can't seem to find one. I know I've seen one in the past but now that I want one, no luck!



I am happy you are ok.

I think I got my CM from Bowsandclothes.


----------



## VBAndrea

Granna4679 said:


> OH...and I meant to ask...are all of you up in the Northeast/East Coast okay??  Just heard about the earthquakes in that area.  I hope you are all safe.



All I can say is I'm glad I wasn't embroidering at the time!  We had quite a shake here.  It traveled south to north through the house.  I was on the computer and the monitor starting shaking and then the poor dogs didn't know what to do or where to go.  Then my china cabinet in the DR really started shaking and I was worried it would topple over -- then a closed door on the north end of the house rattled to no end.  It was a bit scary, but I knew not to panic b/c this is Virginia after all and we don't get earthquakes.

My dh had a 1pm meeting in the Pentagon today.  He was supposed to come home at 8pm ish tonight but there's no telling when I'll see him now.


----------



## kdzbear

froggy33 said:


> I guess since we're posting our week 2 projects, I'll post mine.  We're going to MNSSHP and I was going back and forth weather I wanted a costume, or a HM custom.  With the project runway, I decided on Haunted Mansion...plus I already had the designs!  Wanted to look similar to the outfits the CMs wear at the ride, so went with emerald green and black.  And I tried a new pattern.  I adjusted the Sisboom Marissa pattern to also have the band in the back, added the little lace at the top and made a strip skirt.  I think I am going to make a cute little hair piece like the CMs wear too.  The pictures are ehh, it's so cute IRL and my daughter loves her ghost dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Jessica





Granna4679 said:


> Here is my Week 2 project.  I have had this applique for a while and just thought it would be cute paired with the teacup fabric.  I NEVER would have started if I had known the applique had 49 stitch changes...yep...49!! Took me forever to stitch that one out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the applique...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Week 3 projects are priceless....I have narrowed it down to 11   I have no idea how I can pick one from the other!



I love both of these dresses! My three year old keeps asking me if I can make her a dress like that! I told her I am not that talented. Thank goodness she is happy with what I make her!

I am also happy to hear that everyone in the earthquake zone is ok. They are scary!


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> Here is my project runway week 2. It is another pirate outfit for the boy. It was my first attempt at a cuff on the Easy fit pants. I love that I am stretching my abilities a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually debating entering week 4. I have material here to make myself something. I will see how today goes at work and if I have energy tonite I am going to go for it LOL.


That is such a great outfit.  I love the black ship on the red shirt and the red cuff on the shorts tie it all together.  I'd love for you to get an entry done for week 4 -- I love seeing adult creations.



Granna4679 said:


> Thank you Andrea.  The outfits were a big hit yesterday.
> 
> h yay on your cousin coming home.  My son in law is in Korea.  We are still waiting on word if his request to be home for the birth of the baby is accepted. He was in boot camp from Oct - early Jan, then AIT from Jan - May, left the day after their 2nd anniversary in May for Korea so it has been a long, stressful year for both of them.  Both of my daughters graduated from A&M (one with her bachelors but still works there, and the other with a BA and Masters), so yes....our Money and our daughters went to A&M


School started already?!  I just got our supply list in the mail yesterday!  I was savvy though and went off last year's list so everything wouldn't be picked over -- only two things to exchange.

I so hope your SIL gets to come home.  When my dh was XO on a ship he made sure every crew member possible got to go home for births -- he even sent someone home 2 weeks after they deployed (of course he eventually had to return and rejoin the deployment, but he got to go home for two weeks).



tricia said:


> I stitched out a T-Shirt for Tyler last night with HeatherSue's Phineas and Ferb stuff.  He is the one who requested that she make a Doofensmirtz, so I figured I had better use it soon, since she made it up so quickly.  He designed where and what went on the shirt and I stitched it out.
> 
> the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1430 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> The back  (Perry is not quite that crooked in real life)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1433 by tricialee22, on Flickr


My dd saw this and LOVED it!  I bought some of the P&F appliques from HeatherSue but I've been so busy with Bg's and project runway that my poor children are neglected!



tricia said:


> And, my project Runway from last week was a recycled T-Shirt of Test Track.  Just lengthened Carla's Raglan pattern for this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _DSC2818 by tricialee22, on Flickr


Just awesome!  I need to get brave and delve into knits.  I still haven't ordered any but have the site you posted bookmarked for when I get around to it.



miprender said:


> Thanks but Lynn probably wouldn't have made the huge flaw I did and didn't realize it to I sewed it..... the pirate fabric was sideways
> 
> And the wrap on her hair was from DD doing the pirate league. It came in handy for this project.


I am so non-observant that I didn't even notice the fabric was sideways -- and I took a good look at the fabric because I liked it!


froggy33 said:


> I guess since we're posting our week 2 projects, I'll post mine.  We're going to MNSSHP and I was going back and forth weather I wanted a costume, or a HM custom.  With the project runway, I decided on Haunted Mansion...plus I already had the designs!  Wanted to look similar to the outfits the CMs wear at the ride, so went with emerald green and black.  And I tried a new pattern.  I adjusted the Sisboom Marissa pattern to also have the band in the back, added the little lace at the top and made a strip skirt.  I think I am going to make a cute little hair piece like the CMs wear too.  The pictures are ehh, it's so cute IRL and my daughter loves her ghost dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Jessica


Your dd will be a hit at MNSSHP!  I don't even recall the colors of the outfits the CMs wear   The appliques look great and I think a little headpiece would be awesome.



Colleen27 said:


> Since we're claiming our projects, this was my week two entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on my little model, but without her petti... I think when she's wearing it in the park it'll be with one, to get the full effect of the layers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figment is hand-painted because I don't have an embroidery machine yet, and this was the outfit that DD2 asked for specifically. I ended up modifying the top quite a bit when my original idea turned out to be way too busy paired with the very colorful skirt.
> 
> The Zoe pattern was much less difficult than I anticipated, though if ever I decide to substitute 10 yards of sheer ribbon for 88" of easy-to-work-with cotton on the frill again I will be investing in a ruffler foot first!
> 
> I had fun with week 3, but I am absolutely idea-less for week 4. I suppose that says something about how often I think of myself when I'm sitting down to create something, huh?  I'm absolutely loving these challenges. All three of the outfits I made are considerably more involved than I'd have done without that little extra push, and I'm at a point with my sewing where I'm still rather surprised when things come out even close to how I imagined them so every project is a very rewarding adventure.


I love your Figment!  I thought for sure it would have been a top runner on page 2.  I had no idea you painted that!  I've done that a lot in the past for intricate things.  It's beautiful.



ericalynn1979 said:


> I just completed my Project Runway round 4 entry in record time!    I'm debating sharing it with everyone or actually entering it, as it is a thing of BEAUTY and fully meets all criteria for round 4!
> 
> Seriously, I have thoroughly enjoyed everyone's entries, there is some amazing talent out there and I really do love seeing it all!


You need to enter it!  I can't wait to see it!



princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway Week 3 is open and ready for your votes!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2785742
> 
> There were only 11 entries..so only one thread!!
> 
> Check them out, some seriously cute stuff.


Wow!  Beautiful work ladies!!!!  This gets harder and harder each week.



micksmoma said:


> I love everything that you all have made.  I am not nearly as talented but I do sew a few things.  I am in need of a dalmation digitized applique, can you tell me where you have purchased one?  I have looked on frou frou and I did not find one and her designs are the only ones I have purchased so far.  I have a grandaughter that is having a birthday and she loves Cruella and the dogs.  She even walked up to a person dress up like the fireman's dog at a responders day and asked if he knew Cruella from the movie.  I want to make her a tshirt to wear to her party, it will be a dalmation party.  Thanks for any help.


Try Bows and Clothes.



Granna4679 said:


> Here is my Week 2 project.  I have had this applique for a while and just thought it would be cute paired with the teacup fabric.  I NEVER would have started if I had known the applique had 49 stitch changes...yep...49!! Took me forever to stitch that one out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the applique...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Week 3 projects are priceless....I have narrowed it down to 11   I have no idea how I can pick one from the other!


LOVE yours and I so wanted an applique like that!  Where did you get it?  Not sure I want to do 49 thread changes though.  I've done over 30 in the past and that was more than enough.



SallyfromDE said:


> I was just getting ready to leave for work when it happened. They made us evacute so they could check out the roof. I could see caselines and mannequins just a rockin'. This is not earthquake country, so nothing is coded as such. The building I work in is over 30 years old. So it was a bit scary. I just remember a small one when I was about 13. A loud roar, from everything shaking I guess. Some people today were totally clueless.


Eeeks!  a 30 yr old building scares me.  I just couldn't believe it when it started.  We have Navy jets fly over all the time and a rare sonic boom, but I  didn't hear a jet this time so I knew it had to be an earthquake.  But we get hurricanes here, not earthquakes!  Just glad it was minor and no one has been injured.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

As some of you have already guessed the headless shot of poor Kirsten gave her away.  My family abolutely LOVES test track.  Our last trip we probably rode it more then 20 times.  I made matching test track tshirts for us to wear.  We rode it so much one day, at the end of the day we were riding and had made friends with some of the CM's.  They let us ride over and over with out having to get back in line.  It was close to park closing and there were not alot of people in line.  We knew exactly where the camera was and would do all kind of crazy stuff each time we went past and saved all of them to our photopass.  I think this is the only ride you can do this with.  

My computer gave me fits with the embroidery design.  I digitized it to look similar to the larger design I had bought for our trip.  For some reason it would not save to the disk.  I was finally able to save it to my thumb drive and then save it to the disk.  Crazy day.  Since then the computer saves the designs fine.  Kirsten loved working with me on her first custom.


----------



## VBAndrea

And here is my week 2 entry:

The inspiration for this outfit is Disney's Mad Tea Party attraction.  The curves on both the swirling skirt and top represent the spinning motion of the tea cups, while the appliques that don the outfit illustrate the story of Alice in Wonderland.

Front:










Back:










Small Tote Bag:






I have made a couple of Insa's already, but wanted to try butt ruffles on the underlayer with an open back to the top layer.  I was pretty happy with the end result, but it took a lot of work.  I also had big fabric issues -- I started with the green and blue and wanted too find the same fabric in pink and yellow.  It exists in orange, teal, lavender, etc, but not pink or yellow.  Thankfully I had a small yellow remnant that worked out and found a pink in the shade I wanted, but didn't really want a batik.  I lucked out on the pastel print to tie it all together.  Not what I envisioned, but turned out decent in the long run.  And I had to make the mini-tote because I loved HeatherSue's "It's Time For Tea" and had no where to use it on the outfit!

Forgot to add, I chose the Tea Cups because it was one of both of my kids favorites -- we rode it over and over and over -- rode it so much that dh would no longer come on it with us!


----------



## cogero

Granna4679 said:


> OH...and I meant to ask...are all of you up in the Northeast/East Coast okay??  Just heard about the earthquakes in that area.  I hope you are all safe.



I didn't feel it. Wewere in the car.

Okay pictures to share.

The epcot outfit for dd.






back





Princess Outfit


----------



## VBAndrea

lynnanddbyz said:


> As some of you have already guessed the headless shot of poor Kirsten gave her away.  My family abolutely LOVES test track.  Our last trip we probably rode it more then 20 times.  I made matching test track tshirts for us to wear.  We rode it so much one day, at the end of the day we were riding and had made friends with some of the CM's.  They let us ride over and over with out having to get back in line.  It was close to park closing and there were not alot of people in line.  We knew exactly where the camera was and would do all kind of crazy stuff each time we went past and saved all of them to our photopass.  I think this is the only ride you can do this with.
> 
> My computer gave me fits with the embroidery design.  I digitized it to look similar to the larger design I had bought for our trip.  For some reason it would not save to the disk.  I was finally able to save it to my thumb drive and then save it to the disk.  Crazy day.  Since then the computer saves the designs fine.  Kirsten loved working with me on her first custom.


 
I so thought you did the pirate outfit with the hair in the bandana!  I figured this was Cheryl's.  Your dress turned out fabulous!  No wonder Kirsten likes sewing so much!


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> I didn't feel it. Wewere in the car.
> 
> Okay pictures to share.
> 
> The epcot outfit for dd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Outfit



I can not thumbnail these!  

Simply beautiful!  Amazing!!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

cogero said:


> I didn't feel it. Wewere in the car.
> 
> Okay pictures to share.
> 
> The epcot outfit for dd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Outfit



Sooo pretty!! I love both outfits.

Andrea, your runway project is awesome, so much detail!


----------



## DisMomJill

Regularnana said:


> Hello.  Just wanted to introduce myself.  I am Lillian, Tricia's mom.  She has been telling me about the great project runway stuff, so I figured I should sign on to check them out and have a vote too.
> 
> I sew a little, mostly quilts, but Tricia says I am slow.  I have a quilt that has been sitting in my sewing room for a year waiting for a binding.  But, I did get a jelly roll 1600 done just last week while at my sister in laws with Tricia.



Love your name.  My DD is named Lillian


----------



## dianemom2

Granna4679 said:


> Here is my Week 2 project.  I have had this applique for a while and just thought it would be cute paired with the teacup fabric.  I NEVER would have started if I had known the applique had 49 stitch changes...yep...49!! Took me forever to stitch that one out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the applique...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Week 3 projects are priceless....I have narrowed it down to 11   I have no idea how I can pick one from the other!


That's adorable but 49 color changes!!!  That is insane!  


Granna4679 said:


> OH...and I meant to ask...are all of you up in the Northeast/East Coast okay??  Just heard about the earthquakes in that area.  I hope you are all safe.



I missed the earthquake because I was in the car with one of my daughters.  The other daughter felt it and my husband called to say that the entire house was shaking.  We and the house are all fine!



VBAndrea said:


> All I can say is I'm glad I wasn't embroidering at the time!  We had quite a shake here.  It traveled south to north through the house.  I was on the computer and the monitor starting shaking and then the poor dogs didn't know what to do or where to go.  Then my china cabinet in the DR really started shaking and I was worried it would topple over -- then a closed door on the north end of the house rattled to no end.  It was a bit scary, but I knew not to panic b/c this is Virginia after all and we don't get earthquakes.
> 
> My dh had a 1pm meeting in the Pentagon today.  He was supposed to come home at 8pm ish tonight but there's no telling when I'll see him now.


I heard that a lot of people are leaving DC early.  He may actually get lucky and miss the terrible traffic heading south through the Occoquan if rush hour starts and end earlier than normal.  The earthquake may be a lucky thing for him 



VBAndrea said:


> And here is my week 2 entry:
> 
> The inspiration for this outfit is Disney's Mad Tea Party attraction.  The curves on both the swirling skirt and top represent the spinning motion of the tea cups, while the appliques that don the outfit illustrate the story of Alice in Wonderland.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Tote Bag:


I just LOVE this!  My older daugther's favorite character is Alice and she was in the Alice in Wonderland play at her middle school last year.  If she was younger, I would totally case this and make her one!




cogero said:


> I didn't feel it. Wewere in the car.
> 
> Okay pictures to share.
> 
> The epcot outfit for dd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Outfit


Both outfits are spectacular!  I can't decide which one I like best.  She looks adorable in them!


----------



## ericalynn1979

cogero said:


> I didn't feel it. Wewere in the car.
> 
> Okay pictures to share.
> 
> The epcot outfit for dd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Outfit



I'm in love!


----------



## RMAMom

cogero said:


> I didn't feel it. Wewere in the car.
> 
> Okay pictures to share.
> 
> The epcot outfit for dd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Outfit



They are beautiful! Enjoy your trip, it looks like we will just miss each other!


----------



## princesskayla

I never posted who won the Week 2 Challenge!! 

And the winner of the $30 GC to Frou Foru by HeatherSue and this week's Disboutique Sewing Princess is......


VBAndra!! 

You did such a great job. Course -I think everyone did a great job. Thanks for participating everyone. 




VBAndrea said:


> And here is my week 2 entry:
> 
> The inspiration for this outfit is Disney's Mad Tea Party attraction.  The curves on both the swirling skirt and top represent the spinning motion of the tea cups, while the appliques that don the outfit illustrate the story of Alice in Wonderland.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Tote Bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have made a couple of Insa's already, but wanted to try butt ruffles on the underlayer with an open back to the top layer.  I was pretty happy with the end result, but it took a lot of work.  I also had big fabric issues -- I started with the green and blue and wanted too find the same fabric in pink and yellow.  It exists in orange, teal, lavender, etc, but not pink or yellow.  Thankfully I had a small yellow remnant that worked out and found a pink in the shade I wanted, but didn't really want a batik.  I lucked out on the pastel print to tie it all together.  Not what I envisioned, but turned out decent in the long run.  And I had to make the mini-tote because I loved HeatherSue's "It's Time For Tea" and had no where to use it on the outfit!
> 
> Forgot to add, I chose the Tea Cups because it was one of both of my kids favorites -- we rode it over and over and over -- rode it so much that dh would no longer come on it with us!


----------



## SallyfromDE

cogero said:


> I didn't feel it. Wewere in the car.
> 
> Okay pictures to share.
> 
> The epcot outfit for dd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Outfit



I love these. Where did you get the Princess heads?


----------



## love to stitch

cogero said:


> I didn't feel it. Wewere in the car.
> 
> Okay pictures to share.
> 
> The epcot outfit for dd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Outfit



Beautiful outfits.


And I love all the project runway entries.


----------



## cogero

I got them from Kira on Etsy. They were time consuming but they stitched out gorgeous.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/KiraLynB?ref=pr_shop_more


----------



## NiniMorris

To all those following the saga of Army Man....he is still being waited on!  Mommy will be going in at 1 am (that's right...middle of the night!) for her induction.    The doctor will only allow her to be induced for 6 hours, after that they will do a C section.  This way there is little fight to get an OR.

Daddy will be there, and I will be waiting int he lobby... since it is after visiting hours, they won't let me come up.  But the doctor did say I could come up and talk to her for a bit if she behaves herself...we'll see!


So, by this time tomorrow I have to call him William...I hope he looks like a William!


Nini


----------



## ericalynn1979

NiniMorris said:


> To all those following the saga of Army Man....he is still being waited on!  Mommy will be going in at 1 am (that's right...middle of the night!) for her induction.    The doctor will only allow her to be induced for 6 hours, after that they will do a C section.  This way there is little fight to get an OR.
> 
> Daddy will be there, and I will be waiting int he lobby... since it is after visiting hours, they won't let me come up.  But the doctor did say I could come up and talk to her for a bit if she behaves herself...we'll see!
> 
> 
> So, by this time tomorrow I have to call him William...I hope he looks like a William!
> 
> 
> Nini



All the best for a healthy and happy delivery!


----------



## Fruto76

tricia said:


> Ah, I see you've met my mom.  And thanks for the love Anita and Andrea.
> 
> I stitched out a T-Shirt for Tyler last night with HeatherSue's Phineas and Ferb stuff.  He is the one who requested that she make a Doofensmirtz, so I figured I had better use it soon, since she made it up so quickly.  He designed where and what went on the shirt and I stitched it out.
> 
> the front


So cute. My DS8 just saw this and yelled "I want one!" Looks like I'm headed to HS's site after this. 



tricia said:


> And, my project Runway from last week was a recycled T-Shirt of Test Track.  Just lengthened Carla's Raglan pattern for this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _DSC2818 by tricialee22, on Flickr


This came out so cute. I really am enjoying the upcycling around here lately. 



dianemom2 said:


> So here was my project for Week 2 that DD and I worked on. This was my first time making an AG dress with the simply sweet and it was so funny cutting out that teeny little pattern.


Too cute! Great job. 




froggy33 said:


> I guess since we're posting our week 2 projects, I'll post mine.  We're going to MNSSHP and I was going back and forth weather I wanted a costume, or a HM custom.  With the project runway, I decided on Haunted Mansion...plus I already had the designs!  Wanted to look similar to the outfits the CMs wear at the ride, so went with emerald green and black.  And I tried a new pattern.  I adjusted the Sisboom Marissa pattern to also have the band in the back, added the little lace at the top and made a strip skirt.  I think I am going to make a cute little hair piece like the CMs wear too.  The pictures are ehh, it's so cute IRL and my daughter loves her ghost dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Jessica


 Love this dress. I did the same appliques and loved seeing them on a totally different dress. I really like that pattern. Did it sew up easily? 



Colleen27 said:


> Since we're claiming our projects, this was my week two entry:
> 
> 
> And on my little model, but without her petti... I think when she's wearing it in the park it'll be with one, to get the full effect of the layers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figment is hand-painted because I don't have an embroidery machine yet, and this was the outfit that DD2 asked for specifically. I ended up modifying the top quite a bit when my original idea turned out to be way too busy paired with the very colorful skirt.
> 
> The Zoe pattern was much less difficult than I anticipated, though if ever I decide to substitute 10 yards of sheer ribbon for 88" of easy-to-work-with cotton on the frill again I will be investing in a ruffler foot first!
> 
> I had fun with week 3, but I am absolutely idea-less for week 4. I suppose that says something about how often I think of myself when I'm sitting down to create something, huh?  I'm absolutely loving these challenges. All three of the outfits I made are considerably more involved than I'd have done without that little extra push, and I'm at a point with my sewing where I'm still rather surprised when things come out even close to how I imagined them so every project is a very rewarding adventure.


 WOW! Hand Painted?!?!?!  This is beautiful. You did a great job on it. I'm stuck for week 4, too. Hoping something comes to me soon!




ericalynn1979 said:


> I just completed my Project Runway round 4 entry in record time!    I'm debating sharing it with everyone or actually entering it, as it is a thing of BEAUTY and fully meets all criteria for round 4!
> 
> Seriously, I have thoroughly enjoyed everyone's entries, there is some amazing talent out there and I really do love seeing it all!


You should definitely enter it! I have come up blank every time I try to think of something for myself. This week will be a tough one for me. 



Granna4679 said:


> Here is my Week 2 project.  I have had this applique for a while and just thought it would be cute paired with the teacup fabric.  I NEVER would have started if I had known the applique had 49 stitch changes...yep...49!! Took me forever to stitch that one out.


 This is beautiful... 49 changes...yikes! Thats alot. I thought this might have been Andrea's. I flip flopped between this and the one she really made for being hers. I thought you did the Space Mountain vida. Thought Lynn's was Cheryl's. Whew,  I failed pretty badly on guessing who made what. 



VBAndrea said:


> All I can say is I'm glad I wasn't embroidering at the time!  We had quite a shake here.  It traveled south to north through the house.  I was on the computer and the monitor starting shaking and then the poor dogs didn't know what to do or where to go.  Then my china cabinet in the DR really started shaking and I was worried it would topple over -- then a closed door on the north end of the house rattled to no end.  It was a bit scary, but I knew not to panic b/c this is Virginia after all and we don't get earthquakes.
> 
> My dh had a 1pm meeting in the Pentagon today.  He was supposed to come home at 8pm ish tonight but there's no telling when I'll see him now.


I bet it was scary. Hope you hear from DH soon and he's not stuck out too late. 



lynnanddbyz said:


> As some of you have already guessed the headless shot of poor Kirsten gave her away.  My family abolutely LOVES test track.  Our last trip we probably rode it more then 20 times.  I made matching test track tshirts for us to wear.  We rode it so much one day, at the end of the day we were riding and had made friends with some of the CM's.  They let us ride over and over with out having to get back in line.  It was close to park closing and there were not alot of people in line.  We knew exactly where the camera was and would do all kind of crazy stuff each time we went past and saved all of them to our photopass.  I think this is the only ride you can do this with.
> 
> My computer gave me fits with the embroidery design.  I digitized it to look similar to the larger design I had bought for our trip.  For some reason it would not save to the disk.  I was finally able to save it to my thumb drive and then save it to the disk.  Crazy day.  Since then the computer saves the designs fine.  Kirsten loved working with me on her first custom.


 This was really cute. You would have never known you had a tough time with the embroidery. It looks great. 



VBAndrea said:


> And here is my week 2 entry:
> 
> The inspiration for this outfit is Disney's Mad Tea Party attraction.  The curves on both the swirling skirt and top represent the spinning motion of the tea cups, while the appliques that don the outfit illustrate the story of Alice in Wonderland.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Tote Bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have made a couple of Insa's already, but wanted to try butt ruffles on the underlayer with an open back to the top layer.  I was pretty happy with the end result, but it took a lot of work.  I also had big fabric issues -- I started with the green and blue and wanted too find the same fabric in pink and yellow.  It exists in orange, teal, lavender, etc, but not pink or yellow.  Thankfully I had a small yellow remnant that worked out and found a pink in the shade I wanted, but didn't really want a batik.  I lucked out on the pastel print to tie it all together.  Not what I envisioned, but turned out decent in the long run.  And I had to make the mini-tote because I loved HeatherSue's "It's Time For Tea" and had no where to use it on the outfit!
> 
> Forgot to add, I chose the Tea Cups because it was one of both of my kids favorites -- we rode it over and over and over -- rode it so much that dh would no longer come on it with us!


This is stunning, Andrea. I adore everything about it, especially the choice of bright, vibrant colors. Loved the open back of the Insa. Too cute. Hope we get to see it on a model! 


cogero said:


> I didn't feel it. Wewere in the car.
> 
> Okay pictures to share.
> 
> The epcot outfit for dd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Outfit


 WOW! Chiara these are both gorgeous. Is that Mickey heads on the blue fabric of the Epcot skirt? I love the USA Mickey on the top and the the style of the tanks are adorable and perfect for girly embroideries. Where did you get them?

Here is my week 2 PR... Haunted Mansion. Picked it because I knew we would be back to WDW around Halloween. It's one of our favorite rides. We never leave without riding it. It was my first Insa...loved making it. Went together very easily. I would recommend this pattern to anyone thinking about buying it. I'm excited to try a Feliz now!


----------



## billwendy

lynnanddbyz said:


> [Would anyone like to do a pair of decopage jeans for our Big Give girlie Katelyn? She wears a size 10? or, Family Tie Dye shirts (there are 3 people in this family) Thanks for considering!!!
> 
> What do you normally put on the Family Tie Die shirts?  Is it just a mickey head or for a certain event?  I can order tie dye shirts but I always thought that there was someone on here who made tie dye shirts with mickey's in the tie dye.  Let me know because I have not shipped the other stuff yet.



Typically there is a mickey head on them, and people have volunteered for lots and lots of other gives to do them, but just not this one. I thought since she is a teen and loves colors, tie dye's would be awesome for them!! Please come on over and sign up if you think you may be able to do something!! ( :



mphalens said:


> Aw Wendy!  Now you've gone and made me cry!  I was trying so hard to not cry when I was posting about my cousin and then I saw your pictures and there went the waterworks!!!
> 
> I would LOVE to do a pair of decoupage jeans or jean skirt for Miss Katelyn!  It will depend what I find in her size whether jeans or skirt, is that ok???



That would be so AWESOME!!! She is getting a lot of skirts, so pants or shorts even would work!!! You know her style - lol!!! ZEBRA!!!!! 

Thanks for the prayers everyone!! I know Andrew and Jess will do fine. I think the separation from those little kids was the worst part!!!

I was at work during the earthquake. I actually thought I was feeling sick or dizzy or something! I felt a rumbling under my feet and the game I was playing with my patient started to shake. THe kiddo didnt say a word - lol!!! So next up a Hurricane!!! ??? The weather is messing up my beach plan for this weekend!!!

Chiara - I love the outfits you made - they are all GREAT!!!!


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

dianemom2 said:


> That is funny that you have a "pose"!  The dress looks is really cute and it looks great on too.  I don't sew for myself much because I am always worried that I will make something and then I won't like how it looks when I put it on.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for looking for me.  I did order some of it from the website just to be sure I would have enough fabric for what I want to do.  I think that the colors are not exactly right.  I may use the blue fabric for the tables and maybe the sand bucket fabric for the buffet tables????
> 
> So here is some Big News with my fabric search for those two fabrics.  Thanks to NaeNae, I found 57 more yards of the fabric and it is being shipped to my house!  NaeNae got a list of Hancock stores that still had the fabric from the floor manager at her store.  She emailed it to me last night and I got on the phone and started calling around.  I found almost 10 yards in a store in Texas.  Then I hit the jackpot.  A store in Wichita had nearly 47 yards!  Both stores had employees that were super nice!  So now I think I will have enough fabric and all of it was on the $1 per yard clearance.  The shipping added a little bit to the cost but since the fabric was so inexpensive, it didn't really matter.  Thank you so much to all my Disboutique friends who have helped me with this!!!!!!



I'm so glad you hit the jackpot!!   I can't wait to see your finished project


----------



## miprender

tricia said:


> I stitched out a T-Shirt for Tyler last night with HeatherSue's Phineas and Ferb stuff.  He is the one who requested that she make a Doofensmirtz, so I figured I had better use it soon, since she made it up so quickly.  He designed where and what went on the shirt and I stitched it out.
> 
> the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1430 by tricialee22, on Flickr



I thought I commented on this but just wanted to say I love it. We are huge P & F fans in this house.



froggy33 said:


> I guess since we're posting our week 2 projects, I'll post mine.  We're going to MNSSHP and I was going back and forth weather I wanted a costume, or a HM custom.  With the project runway, I decided on Haunted Mansion...plus I already had the designs!  Wanted to look similar to the outfits the CMs wear at the ride, so went with emerald green and black.  And I tried a new pattern.  I adjusted the Sisboom Marissa pattern to also have the band in the back, added the little lace at the top and made a strip skirt.  I think I am going to make a cute little hair piece like the CMs wear too.  The pictures are ehh, it's so cute IRL and my daughter loves her ghost dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Jessica



I think they it is cute in the pictures too. Great job.



Colleen27 said:


> Since we're claiming our projects, this was my week two entry:
> 
> And on my little model, but without her petti... I think when she's wearing it in the park it'll be with one, to get the full effect of the layers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figment is hand-painted because I don't have an embroidery machine yet, and this was the outfit that DD2 asked for specifically. I ended up modifying the top quite a bit when my original idea turned out to be way too busy paired with the very colorful skirt.
> 
> The Zoe pattern was much less difficult than I anticipated, though if ever I decide to substitute 10 yards of sheer ribbon for 88" of easy-to-work-with cotton on the frill again I will be investing in a ruffler foot first!
> .



Great job on everything and I can't believe you hand painted Figment.



princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway Week 3 is open and ready for your votes!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2785742
> 
> There were only 11 entries..so only one thread!!
> 
> Check them out, some seriously cute stuff.



 Never had a chance to enter but I still might attempt what I wanted to make.



Granna4679 said:


> Here is my Week 2 project.  I have had this applique for a while and just thought it would be cute paired with the teacup fabric.  I NEVER would have started if I had known the applique had 49 stitch changes...yep...49!! Took me forever to stitch that one out.



49 Stitch changes is a bit much but it did come out beautiful.



Granna4679 said:


> OH...and I meant to ask...are all of you up in the Northeast/East Coast okay??  Just heard about the earthquakes in that area.  I hope you are all safe.



 People said they felt it in RI but we didn't feel anything.

It has been a weird year here: we have had a Tornadoe not too far from us in MA and now a earthquake so I am sure we are going to get Hurricane Irene too



VBAndrea said:


> All I can say is I'm glad I wasn't embroidering at the time!  We had quite a shake here.  It traveled south to north through the house.  I was on the computer and the monitor starting shaking and then the poor dogs didn't know what to do or where to go.  Then my china cabinet in the DR really started shaking and I was worried it would topple over -- then a closed door on the north end of the house rattled to no end.  It was a bit scary, but I knew not to panic b/c this is Virginia after all and we don't get earthquakes.
> 
> My dh had a 1pm meeting in the Pentagon today.  He was supposed to come home at 8pm ish tonight but there's no telling when I'll see him now.



 That is just scary. Things don't happen like that here.



VBAndrea said:


> I am so non-observant that I didn't even notice the fabric was sideways -- and I took a good look at the fabric because I liked it!



I think I purchased the fabric on clearance at Joanne's. I didn't even remember buying it until I saw it still in the Joanne's bag.



lynnanddbyz said:


> As some of you have already guessed the headless shot of poor Kirsten gave her away.  My family abolutely LOVES test track.  Our last trip we probably rode it more then 20 times.  I made matching test track tshirts for us to wear.  We rode it so much one day, at the end of the day we were riding and had made friends with some of the CM's.  They let us ride over and over with out having to get back in line.  It was close to park closing and there were not alot of people in line.  We knew exactly where the camera was and would do all kind of crazy stuff each time we went past and saved all of them to our photopass.  I think this is the only ride you can do this with.
> 
> My computer gave me fits with the embroidery design.  I digitized it to look similar to the larger design I had bought for our trip.  For some reason it would not save to the disk.  I was finally able to save it to my thumb drive and then save it to the disk.  Crazy day.  Since then the computer saves the designs fine.  Kirsten loved working with me on her first custom.



I was wondering how you got the Test Track design so small Great job on the dress.



VBAndrea said:


> And here is my week 2 entry:
> 
> The inspiration for this outfit is Disney's Mad Tea Party attraction.  The curves on both the swirling skirt and top represent the spinning motion of the tea cups, while the appliques that don the outfit illustrate the story of Alice in Wonderland.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have made a couple of Insa's already, but wanted to try butt ruffles on the underlayer with an open back to the top layer.  I was pretty happy with the end result, but it took a lot of work.  I also had big fabric issues -- I started with the green and blue and wanted too find the same fabric in pink and yellow.  It exists in orange, teal, lavender, etc, but not pink or yellow.  Thankfully I had a small yellow remnant that worked out and found a pink in the shade I wanted, but didn't really want a batik.  I lucked out on the pastel print to tie it all together.  Not what I envisioned, but turned out decent in the long run.  And I had to make the mini-tote because I loved HeatherSue's "It's Time For Tea" and had no where to use it on the outfit!
> 
> Forgot to add, I chose the Tea Cups because it was one of both of my kids favorites -- we rode it over and over and over -- rode it so much that dh would no longer come on it with us!



Love ♥ Love ♥ Love ♥ this outfit. DD loves the teacups but Mommy & Daddy not so much  She can only ride it when my mom comes on vacation with us.



cogero said:


> The epcot outfit for dd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Outfit



Wow those came out beautiful. Only a few more days until your vacation 



princesskayla said:


> I never posted who won the Week 2 Challenge!!
> 
> And the winner of the $30 GC to Frou Foru by HeatherSue and this week's Disboutique Sewing Princess is......
> 
> 
> VBAndra!!
> 
> You did such a great job. Course -I think everyone did a great job. Thanks for participating everyone.



 Congrats Andrea



NiniMorris said:


> To all those following the saga of Army Man....he is still being waited on!  Mommy will be going in at 1 am (that's right...middle of the night!) for her induction.    The doctor will only allow her to be induced for 6 hours, after that they will do a C section.  This way there is little fight to get an OR.
> 
> Daddy will be there, and I will be waiting int he lobby... since it is after visiting hours, they won't let me come up.  But the doctor did say I could come up and talk to her for a bit if she behaves herself...we'll see!
> 
> 
> So, by this time tomorrow I have to call him William...I hope he looks like a William!
> 
> 
> Nini



That is great news. Sending prayers for a very uneventful delivery.



Fruto76 said:


> Here is my week 2 PR... Haunted Mansion. Picked it because I knew we would be back to WDW around Halloween. It's one of our favorite rides. We never leave without riding it. It was my first Insa...loved making it. Went together very easily. I would recommend this pattern to anyone thinking about buying it. I'm excited to try a Feliz now!



Love seeing all the HM stuff. Makes me want to go during MNSSHP.


----------



## cogero

Fruto76 said:


> WOW! Chiara these are both gorgeous. Is that Mickey heads on the blue fabric of the Epcot skirt? I love the USA Mickey on the top and the the style of the tanks are adorable and perfect for girly embroideries. Where did you get them?
> 
> Here is my week 2 PR... Haunted Mansion. Picked it because I knew we would be back to WDW around Halloween. It's one of our favorite rides. We never leave without riding it. It was my first Insa...loved making it. Went together very easily. I would recommend this pattern to anyone thinking about buying it. I'm excited to try a Feliz now!



Ann Loved your haunted mansion outfit.

The Mickey Heads were from Heather Sue. As soon as I saw them I kind of knew what I wanted to do with them


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> Make me one too while you are at it.  How adorable would a dress like that be!  I can picture it with your red shoes.
> 
> Lovely!  I have yet to make myself anything to actually wear.  I was contemplating getting that pattern though.  And your pose is perfect -- it's what the models do.



If only I could pull off strapless better   I do have a black & white polka dot dress though   If I figure out a pattern I'll let you know!

And thanks!  The pattern is SO quick & easy!!! I started cutting it out at 10:45am and hit a major snafu at 2:45 and still walked out the door to meet my dad at 3:15.  I took breaks for lunch and to deal with the kids multiple times. . . 
And, if any of you remember my  from earlier this summer about what size I thought I measured in to, I made this in size S (4-6) and the only place I should have remeasured for a better fit was the elastic around my arms (it's snug). 



mkwj said:


> Great Job Marianne!!!!  I keep looking at this pattern.  Was it hard?  Anything with sleeves also scares me a little.



Sleeves scare me too - but the way this goes together is SO easy!!!  Honestly, the hardest part for me was ironing the casing around the neck. . . 



cogero said:


> I love this dress I keep eyeing this pattern may need to try it for DD soon before attempting for me.
> 
> Here is my project runway week 2. It is another pirate outfit for the boy. It was my first attempt at a cuff on the Easy fit pants. I love that I am stretching my abilities a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually debating entering week 4. I have material here to make myself something. I will see how today goes at work and if I have energy tonite I am going to go for it LOL.



C'mon!  You know you want to enter week 4!!!  
Where did you get that pirate fabric????  LOVE it!



Darragh said:


> Oh yea, Pinterest is my latest addiction (even more so than collecting fabric and scrapbook paper!    I have found so many great recipes, craft ideas, sewing ideas and well.... I could go on and on.  I have 7,108 pins if that tells you anything about how bad I've got it!



So much fun!  Hmm - I wonder what my pin count is . . . 



RMAMom said:


> I love it! The fabrics are great, perfect for the dress. I made this dress for my 26 yr old and found it to go together very easy and I love the ruffle, what a great idea!
> 
> *Barbie*Just wanted to mention that the dress that barbie is wearing is in stores now. I just bought a similar dress at the Avenue
> http://www.avenue.com/clothing/Scoopneck-Polka-Dot-Dress.aspx?PfId=239405&DeptId=19952&ProductTypeId=1 It seems that the classic Aline dresses and skirts are all the rage for the fall!



Thanks!!!  I totally stole the ruffle from a similar dress in Sew Serendipity. . . 
And great dress!!!



Marianne0310 said:


> Awesome job!!
> What a great beautiful dress.  Love the fabric choices, and the pose.  I think the hardest thing to do is to make something for yourself, and have it fit that well.
> 
> 
> Take care,
> Marianne



I was really scared that it wouldn't fit and then I'd cry . . . 



Regularnana said:


> Hello.  Just wanted to introduce myself.  I am Lillian, Tricia's mom.  She has been telling me about the great project runway stuff, so I figured I should sign on to check them out and have a vote too.
> 
> I sew a little, mostly quilts, but Tricia says I am slow.  I have a quilt that has been sitting in my sewing room for a year waiting for a binding.  But, I did get a jelly roll 1600 done just last week while at my sister in laws with Tricia.



Welcome!!!!



dianemom2 said:


> That is funny that you have a "pose"!  The dress looks is really cute and it looks great on too.  I don't sew for myself much because I am always worried that I will make something and then I won't like how it looks when I put it on.



Thanks!!!  I have realized that I don't make plans to make myself something unless I have something similar I really like in my closest . . . Go figure, but I guess at least I know if I sew it correctly it should look ok!

Congrats on finding your fabric for $1!  That's awesome!



miprender said:


> I don't think it was me that said that about the Seekonk store.  That would require me to actually leave RI to go to a store.... UNHEARD OF! They are builidng a brand spanking new store in Smithfield not too far from my mom's that will be opening up in Oct and hoping they will have a fabulous fabric department.
> 
> Can you send me an invite to miprender@yahoo.com. I would love to check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Love it and love that pose.
> 
> So here was my project for Week 2 that DD and I worked on. This was my first time making an AG dress with the simply sweet and it was so funny cutting out that teeny little pattern.



Oh, I see, you're one of THOSE Rhode Islanders   At least you don't live in Jamestown and never leave the island   I guess Seekonk would require you to cross state lines . . . 

I see you got the invite!  Thanks for the kind words about my dress (and pose!) . . . 

I love the AG dress!!!



Granna4679 said:


> Oh yay on your cousin coming home.  My son in law is in Korea.  We are still waiting on word if his request to be home for the birth of the baby is accepted. He was in boot camp from Oct - early Jan, then AIT from Jan - May, left the day after their 2nd anniversary in May for Korea so it has been a long, stressful year for both of them.  Both of my daughters graduated from A&M (one with her bachelors but still works there, and the other with a BA and Masters), so yes....our Money and our daughters went to A&M
> I hope his homecoming is wonderful.  What year did they graduate?  Is he home for good or just a visit?
> 
> Your dress for yourself looks wonderful.  I have made that pattern for a shirt for my DD once.  I loved the pattern.



He's Navy.  He was in the Naval Reserves (they live in Conroe) but got word that if they didn't go active duty they'd be called up as reserves and have to go "boots on the ground" under an Army command and be gone a long time.  If he went back to Active Duty his deployment would be a year and it would be doing what he had done when he was in the Navy earlier.  His girls don't remember when he was Active Duty before, they're the same age as my boys and he had been out since his oldest was 2 . . . but his deployment ended up being shortened and we're so thankful.  He'll be home for good - he's been back in the states a few days I believe, but actually gets to go home tonight or tomorrow.
He graduated in 1996? 1997? His wife graduated in 1998 I believe, but it could have been 1999.



VBAndrea said:


> Ah, so I should never offer to do water bottle holders for a BG.  Thanks for the tip!  Actually, I wanted to make one for myself, but will put that off for now -- plenty of other things to do first.  I am contemplating ordering a new skirt pattern for a Bg -- it's something my dd would wear as well and definitely something I can't frankenpattern on my own.  The pattern is hard to find so I had just better bite the bullet and buy the one and only one I found available in the states.



Um, so you have to share - which pattern are you buying???




froggy33 said:


> I guess since we're posting our week 2 projects, I'll post mine.  We're going to MNSSHP and I was going back and forth weather I wanted a costume, or a HM custom.  With the project runway, I decided on Haunted Mansion...plus I already had the designs!  Wanted to look similar to the outfits the CMs wear at the ride, so went with emerald green and black.  And I tried a new pattern.  I adjusted the Sisboom Marissa pattern to also have the band in the back, added the little lace at the top and made a strip skirt.  I think I am going to make a cute little hair piece like the CMs wear too.  The pictures are ehh, it's so cute IRL and my daughter loves her ghost dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Jessica



LOVE the HM dress!!!!



Colleen27 said:


>



Fabulous Figment!  I can't believe it was hand painted!!!



Granna4679 said:


>



Loved the teacup set!  so cute!  But WOW!  49 changes!!!



Granna4679 said:


> OH...and I meant to ask...are all of you up in the Northeast/East Coast okay??  Just heard about the earthquakes in that area.  I hope you are all safe.



We were in the car driving, so I definitely didn't feel anything.  I happened to text my cousin in DC (I didn't have a clue about the earthquake) . . . she's ok but her building was evacuated.  When we got where we were going my bff texted me to say they'd had an earthquake in Charlotte and she was freaked out but ok.  My husband was at our house a few miles away and didn't even know it had happened.  My aunt was only miles away from the center (she was home, in their house that was built in the 1800's) and said she never ever wants to see her house swaying from side to side again.  
I'm so thankful everyone is okay . . . and I don't think I've ever been so thankful for Facebook . . . it was so much easier to calm fears of loved ones being ok . . . if we'd had to wait for phone lines to be open, well . . . 



VBAndrea said:


> All I can say is I'm glad I wasn't embroidering at the time!  We had quite a shake here.  It traveled south to north through the house.  I was on the computer and the monitor starting shaking and then the poor dogs didn't know what to do or where to go.  Then my china cabinet in the DR really started shaking and I was worried it would topple over -- then a closed door on the north end of the house rattled to no end.  It was a bit scary, but I knew not to panic b/c this is Virginia after all and we don't get earthquakes.
> 
> My dh had a 1pm meeting in the Pentagon today.  He was supposed to come home at 8pm ish tonight but there's no telling when I'll see him now.



SO glad you're ok!!!!  Hope your DH made it home earlier rather than later!



cogero said:


> The epcot outfit for dd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Outfit



Chiara!  AMAZING!!!  I want them both. . . for me.



princesskayla said:


> I never posted who won the Week 2 Challenge!!
> 
> And the winner of the $30 GC to Frou Foru by HeatherSue and this week's Disboutique Sewing Princess is......
> 
> 
> VBAndra!!
> 
> You did such a great job. Course -I think everyone did a great job. Thanks for participating everyone.



Congrats Andrea!!!!  It was a fabulous fabulous outfit!!!!



NiniMorris said:


> To all those following the saga of Army Man....he is still being waited on!  Mommy will be going in at 1 am (that's right...middle of the night!) for her induction.    The doctor will only allow her to be induced for 6 hours, after that they will do a C section.  This way there is little fight to get an OR.
> 
> Daddy will be there, and I will be waiting int he lobby... since it is after visiting hours, they won't let me come up.  But the doctor did say I could come up and talk to her for a bit if she behaves herself...we'll see!
> 
> 
> So, by this time tomorrow I have to call him William...I hope he looks like a William!
> 
> 
> Nini



I'll say a prayer that her induction works and William is here before breakfast!



Fruto76 said:


> Here is my week 2 PR... Haunted Mansion. Picked it because I knew we would be back to WDW around Halloween. It's one of our favorite rides. We never leave without riding it. It was my first Insa...loved making it. Went together very easily. I would recommend this pattern to anyone thinking about buying it. I'm excited to try a Feliz now!



This outfit is what made me just HAVE to have the Insa pattern.  LOVE it!



billwendy said:


> That would be so AWESOME!!! She is getting a lot of skirts, so pants or shorts even would work!!! You know her style - lol!!! ZEBRA!!!!!
> 
> I was at work during the earthquake. I actually thought I was feeling sick or dizzy or something! I felt a rumbling under my feet and the game I was playing with my patient started to shake. THe kiddo didnt say a word - lol!!! So next up a Hurricane!!! ??? The weather is messing up my beach plan for this weekend!!!



Picked up an awesome pair of jeans for $4 today!  Going to grab the seam ripper after I finish posting this . . .

Glad you're ok!  Sorry about the beach plans though!  We have an outdoor wedding in NH to attend this weekend and need to drive from NH to NC on Sunday - it's not looking good.

I worked on Finn's Back to School outfit today . . . no pictures yet, but I did tweak the roll - up pants a bit in the process . . .


----------



## babynala

froggy33 said:


> And yeah for the upcoming trip..we're there around that time and it looks like it is going to be pretty empty!
> 
> Jessica


I am getting pretty excited for our upcoming trip and I actually have 2 outfits for my duaghter mostly done.  I get nervous every time I get an update from Touring Plans for fear that they the crowd levels will be huge!  



mphalens said:


> My cousin actually comes home TOMORROW!!!!!  He's been deployed since November (shipped out on his wedding anniversary, missed his daughter's 6th birthday by 2 days, missed Thanksgiving & Christmas and today missed his daughter's first day of school -she'd only been to their church's school for Kindergarten, 1st grade was the big deal for her starting public school).  I'm getting all choked up just typing this.  So, your Aggies outfit really touches a special place in my heart tonight
> 
> I have to tell y'all about my latest time-suck fabulous discovery!!!  I swear it was designed for creative visual people!  It's called Pinterest and it's like you turned the internet into your own corkboard!  You can have multiple corkboards for different categories and it is SO SO SO COOL!!!!  If you want to check it out and need an invite, send me your email address.   I asked a friend for my invite this afternoon and I've already "pinned" my entire bookmarks list into it!


Glad to hear your cousin is on his way home.  Too bad he missed the first day of school but I bet his daughter doesn't mind now that her daddy will be home.



mphalens said:


> So I have to show y'all what I made today . . .
> 
> It's the SisBoom Meghan Peasant dress, but I added the ruffle on the bottom.
> I'm pretty sure I still have enough of these materials to make that skirt out of the Sew Serendipity book too - but this dress was just screaming at me to be made (even though I was leaning towards the skirt too) . . .
> 
> Whatcha think????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently this is my "pose" because I'm realizing after looking at my photobucket that most full length shots of me are in this pose . . . hmm


I absolutely love this dress and your model pose.  The fabrics look great.  I think you made the right choice on the dress, it looks great on you!




Regularnana said:


> Hello.  Just wanted to introduce myself.  I am Lillian, Tricia's mom.  She has been telling me about the great project runway stuff, so I figured I should sign on to check them out and have a vote too.
> 
> I sew a little, mostly quilts, but Tricia says I am slow.  I have a quilt that has been sitting in my sewing room for a year waiting for a binding.  But, I did get a jelly roll 1600 done just last week while at my sister in laws with Tricia.


Welcome!  Would love to see some pictures of your quilt.  I HATE to hand sew so I left my quilted wall hanging with my mom and she finished binding it for me.  She's puts me to work making quilt labels on my embroidery machine for all of her quilts so I think that is a good deal for me.  



dianemom2 said:


> So here is some Big News with my fabric search for those two fabrics.  Thanks to NaeNae, I found 57 more yards of the fabric and it is being shipped to my house!  NaeNae got a list of Hancock stores that still had the fabric from the floor manager at her store.  She emailed it to me last night and I got on the phone and started calling around.  I found almost 10 yards in a store in Texas.  Then I hit the jackpot.  A store in Wichita had nearly 47 yards!  Both stores had employees that were super nice!  So now I think I will have enough fabric and all of it was on the $1 per yard clearance.  The shipping added a little bit to the cost but since the fabric was so inexpensive, it didn't really matter.  Thank you so much to all my Disboutique friends who have helped me with this!!!!!!


Great score, glad you were able to find enough fabric for your project.  



miprender said:


> So here was my project for Week 2 that DD and I worked on. This was my first time making an AG dress with the simply sweet and it was so funny cutting out that teeny little pattern


Love your theme and the little dress.



aboveH20 said:


> It occured to me that I shouldn't offer to do anything that no one has done twice.  That should be a clue that it's more of a pain in the neck than it appears.


Sorry, I am no help with a water bottle holder.  Hope you can get it figured out.  



tricia said:


> I stitched out a T-Shirt for Tyler last night with HeatherSue's Phineas and Ferb stuff.  He is the one who requested that she make a Doofensmirtz, so I figured I had better use it soon, since she made it up so quickly.  He designed where and what went on the shirt and I stitched it out.


Hmm, why am I singing "Doofensmirtz Evil Incorporated" ?  Love it



tricia said:


> And, my project Runway from last week was a recycled T-Shirt of Test Track.  Just lengthened Carla's Raglan pattern for this one.


This came out great.  



froggy33 said:


> I guess since we're posting our week 2 projects, I'll post mine.  We're going to MNSSHP and I was going back and forth weather I wanted a costume, or a HM custom.  With the project runway, I decided on Haunted Mansion...plus I already had the designs!  Wanted to look similar to the outfits the CMs wear at the ride, so went with emerald green and black.  And I tried a new pattern.  I adjusted the Sisboom Marissa pattern to also have the band in the back, added the little lace at the top and made a strip skirt.  I think I am going to make a cute little hair piece like the CMs wear too.  The pictures are ehh, it's so cute IRL and my daughter loves her ghost dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Jessica


This is perfect for MNSSHP.  It looks so cute on your DD.  



Colleen27 said:


> And on my little model, but without her petti... I think when she's wearing it in the park it'll be with one, to get the full effect of the layers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figment is hand-painted because I don't have an embroidery machine yet, and this was the outfit that DD2 asked for specifically. I ended up modifying the top quite a bit when my original idea turned out to be way too busy paired with the very colorful skirt.
> 
> The Zoe pattern was much less difficult than I anticipated, though if ever I decide to substitute 10 yards of sheer ribbon for 88" of easy-to-work-with cotton on the frill again I will be investing in a ruffler foot first!


This set looks even better on your little model.  The skirt is so colorful and the hand painted Figment is amazing.  



Granna4679 said:


> Here is my Week 2 project.  I have had this applique for a while and just thought it would be cute paired with the teacup fabric.  I NEVER would have started if I had known the applique had 49 stitch changes...yep...49!! Took me forever to stitch that one out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Week 3 projects are priceless....I have narrowed it down to 11 I have no idea how I can pick one from the other!


This set is really cute.  You have way  more patience then I do to stitch out 49 color changes.



lynnanddbyz said:


> As some of you have already guessed the headless shot of poor Kirsten gave her away.  My family abolutely LOVES test track.  Our last trip we probably rode it more then 20 times.  I made matching test track tshirts for us to wear.  We rode it so much one day, at the end of the day we were riding and had made friends with some of the CM's.  They let us ride over and over with out having to get back in line.  It was close to park closing and there were not alot of people in line.  We knew exactly where the camera was and would do all kind of crazy stuff each time we went past and saved all of them to our photopass.  I think this is the only ride you can do this with.
> 
> My computer gave me fits with the embroidery design.  I digitized it to look similar to the larger design I had bought for our trip.  For some reason it would not save to the disk.  I was finally able to save it to my thumb drive and then save it to the disk.  Crazy day.  Since then the computer saves the designs fine.  Kirsten loved working with me on her first custom.


Lovin' the test track dress.  It inspired me to make some t-shirts for my kids for our trip.  My DS loves this ride too.  In all of our photo pass pictures from our last trip my DD has her eyes squeezed closed.  You would think after riding it over 10 times that day she wouldn't be so surprised. 



VBAndrea said:


> And here is my week 2 entry:
> 
> The inspiration for this outfit is Disney's Mad Tea Party attraction.  The curves on both the swirling skirt and top represent the spinning motion of the tea cups, while the appliques that don the outfit illustrate the story of Alice in Wonderland.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to add, I chose the Tea Cups because it was one of both of my kids favorites -- we rode it over and over and over -- rode it so much that dh would no longer come on it with us!


Congratulations!!  Your tea cups set is gorgeous.  The colors are beautiful together and I love the little flowers.  



cogero said:


> The epcot outfit for dd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Outfit


These sets came out so great.  I hope you guys have a great time on your trip.  



NiniMorris said:


> To all those following the saga of Army Man....he is still being waited on!  Mommy will be going in at 1 am (that's right...middle of the night!) for her induction.    The doctor will only allow her to be induced for 6 hours, after that they will do a C section.  This way there is little fight to get an OR.
> 
> Daddy will be there, and I will be waiting int he lobby... since it is after visiting hours, they won't let me come up.  But the doctor did say I could come up and talk to her for a bit if she behaves herself...we'll see!
> 
> 
> So, by this time tomorrow I have to call him William...I hope he looks like a William!
> 
> Nini


Thanks for the update.  1 am seems crazy but I guess it makes sense so they can be sure to have an open OR if they need it.  I hope William's arrival is uneventful and mom behaves so you get a chance to be there for mom.  



Fruto76 said:


> Here is my week 2 PR... Haunted Mansion. Picked it because I knew we would be back to WDW around Halloween. It's one of our favorite rides. We never leave without riding it. It was my first Insa...loved making it. Went together very easily. I would recommend this pattern to anyone thinking about buying it. I'm excited to try a Feliz now!


Wow, your first Insa!!!  It looks great.  I love the fabric choices and all the appliques.  The top is really cute too.


----------



## ivey_family

mphalens said:


> So I have to show y'all what I made today . . .
> 
> Whatcha think????



As everyone else has said, this is super cute!  What a fun dress to wear!

Regards,
C.


----------



## froggy33

kdzbear said:


> I love both of these dresses! My three year old keeps asking me if I can make her a dress like that! I told her I am not that talented. Thank goodness she is happy with what I make her!



Thanks!  You can do it!  It is a pattern by CarlaC and she makes it so easy!  I started with store patterns and it's so much easier to do hers!



VBAndrea said:


> Your dd will be a hit at MNSSHP!  I don't even recall the colors of the outfits the CMs wear   The appliques look great and I think a little headpiece would be awesome.



Thanks!  I just really wasn't in to the idea of a costume.  I think it will be fun to take the pictures in front of the attraction!  I didn't really remember exactly...I had to look up pics!



Fruto76 said:


> Love this dress. I did the same appliques and loved seeing them on a totally different dress. I really like that pattern. Did it sew up easily?
> 
> Here is my week 2 PR... Haunted Mansion. Picked it because I knew we would be back to WDW around Halloween. It's one of our favorite rides. We never leave without riding it. It was my first Insa...loved making it. Went together very easily. I would recommend this pattern to anyone thinking about buying it. I'm excited to try a Feliz now!



So cute!  It was fun seeing the same attraction done so differently.  I am planning on using the Insa for my AK dress.  It'll be my first time!  The pattern was pretty easy.  Like I said I did the band in the back and did a strip skirt that isn't called for in the pattern.  I think if I had done the pattern just like it was, it would have gone together in a flash.  I do still hate zippers though!



miprender said:


> I think they it is cute in the pictures too. Great job.





mphalens said:


> LOVE the HM dress!!!!



Thanks!!



babynala said:


> I am getting pretty excited for our upcoming trip and I actually have 2 outfits for my duaghter mostly done.  I get nervous every time I get an update from Touring Plans for fear that they the crowd levels will be huge!
> 
> This is perfect for MNSSHP.  It looks so cute on your DD.



I have two new ones done and two that I am bringing that she wore in May.  I have 5 more I want to do I think, of course most of them are applique heavy!

So far the crowd levels look great!  Like 1s and 2s.  I think as long as we avoid EPCOT on a Friday/Saturday we'll be good!

Did you see they added Fantasmic to everynight?? (Except Tuesday I think)


----------



## froggy33

Never posted pics of the Rosetta I made for our trip in May.  I adjusted the strap to be adjustable (I like to wear them across the bodice).  A note...don't put yellow on the bottom, it gets really dirty!










Thanks!


----------



## SallyfromDE

cogero said:


> I got them from Kira on Etsy. They were time consuming but they stitched out gorgeous.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/KiraLynB?ref=pr_shop_more



Thanks,that is exactly what I was looking to put on the back of a shrug.


----------



## cogero

froggy33 said:


> Never posted pics of the Rosetta I made for our trip in May.  I adjusted the strap to be adjustable (I like to wear them across the bodice).  A note...don't put yellow on the bottom, it gets really dirty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I love your bag.

Okay tonight I am going to work on my project runway item. I have part of it cut out.

Also decided to make the girl a pair of fairy pjs.


----------



## VBAndrea

Thank you all for the compliments on the Teacups Set.  I think it's funny this won b/c I wasn't as happy with this project as I was with the one I made for week one.  




dianemom2 said:


> I heard that a lot of people are leaving DC early.  He may actually get lucky and miss the terrible traffic heading south through the Occoquan if rush hour starts and end earlier than normal.  The earthquake may be a lucky thing for him


No such luck, they let them back in to finish their meeting.  He should have been home around 8pm and got home at 11pm instead.  



NiniMorris said:


> To all those following the saga of Army Man....he is still being waited on!  Mommy will be going in at 1 am (that's right...middle of the night!) for her induction.    The doctor will only allow her to be induced for 6 hours, after that they will do a C section.  This way there is little fight to get an OR.
> 
> Daddy will be there, and I will be waiting int he lobby... since it is after visiting hours, they won't let me come up.  But the doctor did say I could come up and talk to her for a bit if she behaves herself...we'll see!
> 
> 
> So, by this time tomorrow I have to call him William...I hope he looks like a William!
> 
> 
> Nini


I hope that everything wen well and that William is here right now.  Why on earth are they only giving her 6 hours?  I hate that doctors are so c-section happy these days.



Fruto76 said:


> This is stunning, Andrea. I adore everything about it, especially the choice of bright, vibrant colors. Loved the open back of the Insa. Too cute. Hope we get to see it on a model!
> 
> Here is my week 2 PR... Haunted Mansion. Picked it because I knew we would be back to WDW around Halloween. It's one of our favorite rides. We never leave without riding it. It was my first Insa...loved making it. Went together very easily. I would recommend this pattern to anyone thinking about buying it. I'm excited to try a Feliz now!


No model for mine -- I made the skirt a 3/4 and the shirt is a 4.  I will either sell it if I open an etsy shop otherwise hopefully it can go to a BG recipient.

OK, I ADORE your outfit and have questions!!!!  You did the elastic runching in the skirt, correct?  I have been afraid to try it as I feared it would make the appliques less visible.  Did you use the amount of elastic suggested by the pattern? Do you have a petti under the skirt or does it just look that good naturally?  And the shirt -- please explain what you did to get the little ruffle around the bottom.  It looks SS with three strips of elastic in the back (which I know how to do as I do two strips for any patchwork halters to help with the weight of the skirt).  So is that a SS or did you use something different?  Did you flare the pattern out on the bottom?




froggy33 said:


> Never posted pics of the Rosetta I made for our trip in May.  I adjusted the strap to be adjustable (I like to wear them across the bodice).  A note...don't put yellow on the bottom, it gets really dirty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


The bag is beautiful but the autographs really give it that extra special touch -- LOVE it!

Sorry if I missed quotes -- the cat walked across my keyboard and dislodged where I was.


----------



## ellenbenny

froggy33 said:


> Never posted pics of the Rosetta I made for our trip in May.  I adjusted the strap to be adjustable (I like to wear them across the bodice).  A note...don't put yellow on the bottom, it gets really dirty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I love the bag and especially love that you got the autographs across the top, very nice touch!!


----------



## Fruto76

froggy33 said:


> Never posted pics of the Rosetta I made for our trip in May.  I adjusted the strap to be adjustable (I like to wear them across the bodice).  A note...don't put yellow on the bottom, it gets really dirty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I love the autographs on the top! You could have entered that in this weeks PR! So clever! 



VBAndrea said:


> Thank you all for the compliments on the Teacups Set.  I think it's funny this won b/c I wasn't as happy with this project as I was with the one I made for week one.
> 
> 
> 
> No such luck, they let them back in to finish their meeting.  He should have been home around 8pm and got home at 11pm instead.
> 
> 
> 
> No model for mine -- I made the skirt a 3/4 and the shirt is a 4.  I will either sell it if I open an etsy shop otherwise hopefully it can go to a BG recipient.
> 
> OK, I ADORE your outfit and have questions!!!!  You did the elastic runching in the skirt, correct?  I have been afraid to try it as I feared it would make the appliques less visible.  Did you use the amount of elastic suggested by the pattern? Do you have a petti under the skirt or does it just look that good naturally?  And the shirt -- please explain what you did to get the little ruffle around the bottom.  It looks SS with three strips of elastic in the back (which I know how to do as I do two strips for any patchwork halters to help with the weight of the skirt).  So is that a SS or did you use something different?  Did you flare the pattern out on the bottom?


You could easily sell that set. IT's TDF...YOUR ROYAL HIGHNESS! 
I go back and forth about opening an etsy shop as well. Kids are back in school and DH is still away, I have a quiet house from 9:30-3. I just don't feel so confident about starting it up. I do not perform well under stress. lol

Thanks. I really loved sewing this. For the Insa I did use elastic. I was nervous it was going to scrunch the appliques as well, especially since they were 6x10, so I cut the elastic about 3/4 of the length of the skirt so it didn't stretch to much. She has a tutu from ballet on under it because I don't have a petti. She hates anything itchy on her- hence the leggings in the picture. LOL. I think I'll be making a soft petti in the near future since she likes it poofy. 
For the top I used the SS, but almost doubled the extended length. I planned on shirring the back, but my machine was not cooperating. I did 3 casings instead leaving the last one a bit above waist length and keeping a few inches of fabric below. I trimmed the bottom to get the length right, then I took the Insa pattern and traced the bottom swoop of the overskirt on each side so the top would mimmic the skirt and so it would ruffle up in the back beneath that bottom casing. Does that make sense


----------



## NiniMorris

Andrea...I guess I left out that part...all 3 of her live children and one of the  miscarriages (actually a still born at 28 weeks) were emergency C sections.  They don't want to take any chances with Mama's health on this one.


And YES... I am at home!  Hubby had a training class re-scheduled to today so he was unable to take DS to his therapy,so I have to do it.  I left my phone on vibrate and under my pillow all night so I could get updates from her husband.  Last update was a t 5:13...her contractions were every two minutes and she was SLEEPING!


Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

Fruto76 said:


> I
> You could easily sell that set. IT's TDF...YOUR ROYAL HIGHNESS!
> I go back and forth about opening an etsy shop as well. Kids are back in school and DH is still away, I have a quiet house from 9:30-3. I just don't feel so confident about starting it up. I do not perform well under stress. lol
> 
> Thanks. I really loved sewing this. For the Insa I did use elastic. I was nervous it was going to scrunch the appliques as well, especially since they were 6x10, so I cut the elastic about 3/4 of the length of the skirt so it didn't stretch to much. She has a tutu from ballet on under it because I don't have a petti. She hates anything itchy on her- hence the leggings in the picture. LOL. I think I'll be making a soft petti in the near future since she likes it poofy.
> For the top I used the SS, but almost doubled the extended length. I planned on shirring the back, but my machine was not cooperating. I did 3 casings instead leaving the last one a bit above waist length and keeping a few inches of fabric below. I trimmed the bottom to get the length right, then I took the Insa pattern and traced the bottom swoop of the overskirt on each side so the top would mimmic the skirt and so it would ruffle up in the back beneath that bottom casing. Does that make sense


All makes perfect sense and it's so funny that you swooped the SS based on the Insa b/c I did that with my A-line only in a reverse swoop!  I actually bought elastic thread to do shirring on a SS, but since I had problems finding fabric I had to spend more than I wanted for my top so I stuck with something I couldn't ruin,  I have never shirred before so really need to do it for the first time on something I have excess fabric for.  And thank you for explaining the elastic -- I will try that for the next skirt I make dd as I really like the runched look.  My dd loved your outfit as much as I did -- she thought it was so cool that you did HM.  I really had to build up HM for her so she wouldn't be scared and told her the ghosts were all funny and she ended up really liking up. 

I go back and forth with wanting to do an etsy shop or not.  First, I don't want to make special order customs which would really limit what I sell.  I don't like making the same thing twice.  I like doing different things.  I also fear machines would break or I would ruin fabric and not have enough and be in a pickle.  I also don't like the logistics of getting a business license and filing tax forms every month.  It's probably not a big deal, but still kind of a pain.  I would though like a little extra $$ for BGs.  I work so part time that I'm barely a contributor in our household.  Last year all my earnings went to fun things for the kids to do -- camps and swim lessons and the like.  This year every penny I earned has gone into savings b/c we are likely going to have our RI house empty for a bit assuming it doesn't sell while our current tenants are still in it.  I feel really bad depriving my kids of swim lessons and horse riding while I spend money on BGs.  I though etsy might help that situation a bit.  For now I am just starting to scale down mildly on what I do for the gives.




NiniMorris said:


> Andrea...I guess I left out that part...all 3 of her live children and one of the  miscarriages (actually a still born at 28 weeks) were emergency C sections.  They don't want to take any chances with Mama's health on this one.
> 
> 
> And YES... I am at home!  Hubby had a training class re-scheduled to today so he was unable to take DS to his therapy,so I have to do it.  I left my phone on vibrate and under my pillow all night so I could get updates from her husband.  Last update was a t 5:13...her contractions were every two minutes and she was SLEEPING!
> 
> 
> Nini


Well, in that case I'm shocked they just didn't do a scheduled c-sec -- it makes me happier to hear that a c-sec is most probable and her docs are at least giving her a go at it.  I was hoping you had an update of a birth for us this morning!  I am betting the little one is here right now.  I will keep the family in my prayers that all is well and joyous.


----------



## Granna4679

I am happy/relieved that all of you in the earthquake area are safe and sound!



tricia said:


> Ah, I see you've met my mom.  And thanks for the love Anita and Andrea.
> 
> I stitched out a T-Shirt for Tyler last night with HeatherSue's Phineas and Ferb stuff.  He is the one who requested that she make a Doofensmirtz, so I figured I had better use it soon, since she made it up so quickly.  He designed where and what went on the shirt and I stitched it out.
> 
> the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1430 by tricialee22, on Flickr



Tricia - so cute.  I just did a Perry applique too on a tshirt.  I have never even seen P&F but it was for a customer.



VBAndrea said:


> School started already?!  I just got our supply list in the mail yesterday!  I was savvy though and went off last year's list so everything wouldn't be picked over -- only two things to exchange.
> 
> I so hope your SIL gets to come home.  When my dh was XO on a ship he made sure every crew member possible got to go home for births -- he even sent someone home 2 weeks after they deployed (of course he eventually had to return and rejoin the deployment, but he got to go home for two weeks).
> 
> LOVE yours and I so wanted an applique like that!  Where did you get it?  Not sure I want to do 49 thread changes though.  I've done over 30 in the past and that was more than enough.



Yes, school started on Monday.  It was DGDs first day of first grade.  DD takes her to school but it was her first day to ever ride a bus (in the afternoon).  She managed to get on the right bus but the bus driver never saw her get on so she didn't stop at her day care.  She ended up riding the bus for 1.1/2 hrs while she made the whole route.  When she was the only one left, the driver realized she had missed her stop (she should have been the first off as the day care is right across the street from the school). Mommy was frantic but DGDwas thrilled she got to ride the bus that long.  



VBAndrea said:


> And here is my week 2 entry:
> 
> The inspiration for this outfit is Disney's Mad Tea Party attraction.  The curves on both the swirling skirt and top represent the spinning motion of the tea cups, while the appliques that don the outfit illustrate the story of Alice in Wonderland.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Tote Bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have made a couple of Insa's already, but wanted to try butt ruffles on the underlayer with an open back to the top layer.  I was pretty happy with the end result, but it took a lot of work.  I also had big fabric issues -- I started with the green and blue and wanted too find the same fabric in pink and yellow.  It exists in orange, teal, lavender, etc, but not pink or yellow.  Thankfully I had a small yellow remnant that worked out and found a pink in the shade I wanted, but didn't really want a batik.  I lucked out on the pastel print to tie it all together.  Not what I envisioned, but turned out decent in the long run.  And I had to make the mini-tote because I loved HeatherSue's "It's Time For Tea" and had no where to use it on the outfit!
> 
> Forgot to add, I chose the Tea Cups because it was one of both of my kids favorites -- we rode it over and over and over -- rode it so much that dh would no longer come on it with us!



Congrats on winning Andrea.  The outfit is absolutely precious!!!  I will definitely have to CASE that one in the future.  I love the bright colors and the purse too!!  Such a sweet outfit.



cogero said:


> I didn't feel it. Wewere in the car.
> 
> Okay pictures to share.
> 
> The epcot outfit for dd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Outfit



Chiara - you have totally outdone yourself with these outfits.  I really love both of them.  She is going to get sooooo much attention.  Great job and have a fun trip!!



froggy33 said:


> Never posted pics of the Rosetta I made for our trip in May.  I adjusted the strap to be adjustable (I like to wear them across the bodice).  A note...don't put yellow on the bottom, it gets really dirty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Love this purse...the autographs are fantastic.  What a great way to "step it up a notch".  Love that idea!!



Fruto76 said:


> LOL. I think I'll be making a soft petti in the near future since she likes it poofy.
> For the top I used the SS, but almost doubled the extended length. I planned on shirring the back, but my machine was not cooperating. I did 3 casings instead leaving the last one a bit above waist length and keeping a few inches of fabric below. I trimmed the bottom to get the length right, then I took the Insa pattern and traced the bottom swoop of the overskirt on each side so the top would mimmic the skirt and so it would ruffle up in the back beneath that bottom casing. Does that make sense



Love this idea.  Thanks for explaining.  





NiniMorris said:


> Andrea...I guess I left out that part...all 3 of her live children and one of the  miscarriages (actually a still born at 28 weeks) were emergency C sections.  They don't want to take any chances with Mama's health on this one.
> 
> 
> And YES... I am at home!  Hubby had a training class re-scheduled to today so he was unable to take DS to his therapy,so I have to do it.  I left my phone on vibrate and under my pillow all night so I could get updates from her husband.  Last update was a t 5:13...her contractions were every two minutes and she was SLEEPING!
> 
> 
> Nini



Hoping for an update any time.....can't wait to hear all about little William.


----------



## DMGeurts

Granna4679 said:


>





VBAndrea said:


> And here is my week 2 entry:
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Tote Bag:





Fruto76 said:


> Here is my week 2 PR... Haunted Mansion. Picked it because I knew we would be back to WDW around Halloween. It's one of our favorite rides. We never leave without riding it. It was my first Insa...loved making it. Went together very easily. I would recommend this pattern to anyone thinking about buying it. I'm excited to try a Feliz now!



I loved all of the week #2 PR....  It was an amazing week and so much fun to do!

Andrea - I loved your ruffle back Insa - gorgeous!  Congratulations!

I feel like I missed quoting a bunch of PR items...  Everyone did a wonderful job and I loved everything - I promise!!!  



froggy33 said:


> Never posted pics of the Rosetta I made for our trip in May.  I adjusted the strap to be adjustable (I like to wear them across the bodice).  A note...don't put yellow on the bottom, it gets really dirty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I love how this turned out!  It reminds me of when we had the girls' bags signed the last time we were there - it was so neat and one of our favorite souviniers we brought home with us.



cogero said:


> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Outfit



THese are totally amazing and FUN!!!!  I wish I had the time to case everything here.  LOL




VBAndrea said:


> All I can say is I'm glad I wasn't embroidering at the time!  We had quite a shake here.  It traveled south to north through the house.  I was on the computer and the monitor starting shaking and then the poor dogs didn't know what to do or where to go.  Then my china cabinet in the DR really started shaking and I was worried it would topple over -- then a closed door on the north end of the house rattled to no end.  It was a bit scary, but I knew not to panic b/c this is Virginia after all and we don't get earthquakes.
> 
> My dh had a 1pm meeting in the Pentagon today.  He was supposed to come home at 8pm ish tonight but there's no telling when I'll see him now.



*I am so glad that everyone is safe!!!  *

I've been busy working on PR stuff all week...

Also, DH has been urging me to buy a new vehicle...  But I hate payments - but we can afford to buy one outright yet... Grrrr.  So, yesterday, we brought our (money sucking) Taurus into the shop to have a few things looked at and estimated - while it was in there - DH coaxed me into test driving my dream vehicle (colors, features and all) - and of course - I was in love.    I found out, last night, that DH actually brought me into the dealership with the intent of me purchasing a new vehicle... Sneaky man.  Anyways, the above Taurus will cost us $3800 to repair - and that's not everything - that's just the stuff that needs to be done - plus the dealer ship is offering us a halfway decent trade on it - as it sits.  So, taking into effect the cost of repair + the cost of what they are giving us for trade = almost double what the car is worth.  So, I am most likely getting a new (used - won't ever buy new, new) car in the next few days - as long as it passes all the inspections.  And honestly, DH also told me last night that he wouldn't let me drive another winter with out a new vehicle - our roads often drift closed for days - and I have often had to try an navigate home on them - so it's become a safety issue as well.  I am kind of excited - but I have not had a car payment in 4+ years and I am not looking forward to having that again...  I'll just bust my behind to pay it off early.

D~


----------



## aksunshine

Wow!! Loving the Insa's!!! I will be doing my first soon!


----------



## froggy33

cogero said:


> I love your bag.





VBAndrea said:


> The bag is beautiful but the autographs really give it that extra special touch -- LOVE it!





ellenbenny said:


> I love the bag and especially love that you got the autographs across the top, very nice touch!!





Fruto76 said:


> I love the autographs on the top! You could have entered that in this weeks PR! So clever!





Granna4679 said:


> Love this purse...the autographs are fantastic.  What a great way to "step it up a notch".  Love that idea!!





DMGeurts said:


> I love how this turned out!  It reminds me of when we had the girls' bags signed the last time we were there - it was so neat and one of our favorite souviniers we brought home with us.



Thanks all!!  I totally took inspiration from all the great designs on here.

And I hate to burst bubbles....but those autographs are actually appliqued!!  But, I have done an autograph quilt and pillow for my daughter, and that would be a great idea for these bags!  The room on top is plenty!


----------



## Granna4679

I finished a few Audrey skirt sets this week.  These aren't the greatest pics.  I was hurrying to take them so I could get them in the mail (only to find out later that I didn't have a box  ) but just wanted to share.  I also forgot to take pictures of the backs with all the cute ruffles ...ggrrr!


----------



## ncmomof2

Granna4679 said:


>



All are adorable!  I love the pinkalicious!


----------



## dianemom2

Granna4679 said:


> I finished a few Audrey skirt sets this week.  These aren't the greatest pics.  I was hurrying to take them so I could get them in the mail (only to find out later that I didn't have a box  ) but just wanted to share.  I also forgot to take pictures of the backs with all the cute ruffles ...ggrrr!



These are all so cute!  Where did you get the cute t-shirts with the ruffle around the bottom?  I did a vida with the Pinkalicious face and wording that you have.  Once again, it is so great to see how you used the same designs so very differently.  I like them all but I LOVE the Very Hungry Caterpillar set.  I have the same applique and I've had a bit of trouble with the head.  Both times I have made it, the tack down stitches have shown but yours looks great!


----------



## cogero

Granna4679 said:


>



Someday I will attempt an Audrey. These are fabulous


----------



## Granna4679

ncmomof2 said:


> All are adorable!  I love the pinkalicious!



Thank you.



dianemom2 said:


> These are all so cute!  Where did you get the cute t-shirts with the ruffle around the bottom?  I did a vida with the Pinkalicious face and wording that you have.  Once again, it is so great to see how you used the same designs so very differently.  I like them all but I LOVE the Very Hungry Caterpillar set.  I have the same applique and I've had a bit of trouble with the head.  Both times I have made it, the tack down stitches have shown but yours looks great!



I didn't have any problems with the tack down stitches (or either I didn't notice  )  The ruffled shirts came from an online store called Monag.  They have a lot of blanks but a little pricey.

I don't remember seeing your Pinkalicious.  Did you post it??




cogero said:


> Someday I will attempt an Audrey. These are fabulous



Thank you Chiara....you can make it...it is actually very easy.  The only time consuming part are the ruffles.


----------



## NiniMorris

William Bose Lee Carter was born this morning at 8:32, weighing in at 7lbs 3 oz and 19 1/2 inches long.  He was born naturally, and mom and son are doing fine.  Dad, however is a bit tired!

Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers.  


Nini






[/url] William by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Granna4679

NiniMorris said:


> William Bose Lee Carter was born this morning at 8:32, weighing in at 7lbs 3 oz and 19 1/2 inches long.  He was born naturally, and mom and son are doing fine.  Dad, however is a bit tired!
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers.
> 
> 
> Nini



Great news Nini - can't wait to see more pictures!!


----------



## Meshell2002

NiniMorris said:


> William Bose Lee Carter was born this morning at 8:32, weighing in at 7lbs 3 oz and 19 1/2 inches long.  He was born naturally, and mom and son are doing fine.  Dad, however is a bit tired!
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers.
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] William by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]



Yay! congrats!

Love your skirts Chiara!....and everything else is lovely...TMTQ as I am trying to sneak and embroider while cleaning up the house  ....DD has been sick w/ stomach bug last 2 days.

embroidery-boutique is having a 75% off sale (site wide) if anyone needs something non-disney for fall projects. I bought a few designs last night that i've been eyeing.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

froggy33 said:


> Never posted pics of the Rosetta I made for our trip in May.  I adjusted the strap to be adjustable (I like to wear them across the bodice).  A note...don't put yellow on the bottom, it gets really dirty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I love this!!  It is soo beautiful and one of a kind!!  I would love to make something like this for my sister for Christmas!  What pattern did you use and how did you get the autographs?  Thanks so much!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

NiniMorris said:


> William Bose Lee Carter was born this morning at 8:32, weighing in at 7lbs 3 oz and 19 1/2 inches long.  He was born naturally, and mom and son are doing fine.  Dad, however is a bit tired!
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers.
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] William by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]



Congratulations!!  He is ADORABLE!!  I absolutely love seeing a picture of a new baby!! Makes me want to have another one


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

Granna4679 said:


> I finished a few Audrey skirt sets this week.  These aren't the greatest pics.  I was hurrying to take them so I could get them in the mail (only to find out later that I didn't have a box  ) but just wanted to share.  I also forgot to take pictures of the backs with all the cute ruffles ...ggrrr!



These are so cute!! My daugther would go gaga over the Hello Kitty one!!


----------



## Marianne0310

NiniMorris said:


> William Bose Lee Carter was born this morning at 8:32, weighing in at 7lbs 3 oz and 19 1/2 inches long.  He was born naturally, and mom and son are doing fine.  Dad, however is a bit tired!
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers.
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] William by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]



Congratulations!!


----------



## RMAMom

aksunshine said:


> Wow!! Loving the Insa's!!! I will be doing my first soon!


Hey Stranger! Nice to "see" you, how are the kids? I'll bet Gabriel is getting big!



Granna4679 said:


> I finished a few Audrey skirt sets this week.  These aren't the greatest pics.  I was hurrying to take them so I could get them in the mail (only to find out later that I didn't have a box  ) but just wanted to share.  I also forgot to take pictures of the backs with all the cute ruffles ...ggrrr!


I love them! Can I ask where the Hello Kitty fabric came from? It's so cute!



NiniMorris said:


> William Bose Lee Carter was born this morning at 8:32, weighing in at 7lbs 3 oz and 19 1/2 inches long.  He was born naturally, and mom and son are doing fine.  Dad, however is a bit tired!
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers.
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] William by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]



Aww, so glad that all went well. He's beautiful!


----------



## froggy33

OhStuffandFluff said:


> I love this!!  It is soo beautiful and one of a kind!!  I would love to make something like this for my sister for Christmas!  What pattern did you use and how did you get the autographs?  Thanks so much!



Hi!  No problem!  It is the Rosetta bag by Sisboom.  You can find it at youcanmakethis.com.  It goes together really easily!

For the autographs...I actually made my own using my embroidery machine.  But as someone said you can do real autographs at the parks!

Good luck!  Jessica


----------



## scrap_heaven

NiniMorris said:


> William Bose Lee Carter was born this morning at 8:32, weighing in at 7lbs 3 oz and 19 1/2 inches long.  He was born naturally, and mom and son are doing fine.  Dad, however is a bit tired!
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers.
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] William by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]



Congratulations! He is so handsome and has such a lovely name!!

*QUESTION* as always 

Can a husqavarna ruffler fit on a babylock ellure???


----------



## billwendy

NiniMorris said:


> William Bose Lee Carter was born this morning at 8:32, weighing in at 7lbs 3 oz and 19 1/2 inches long.  He was born naturally, and mom and son are doing fine.  Dad, however is a bit tired!
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers.
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] William by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]



Oh Nini - he is so handsomely CUTE!!! You must be beaming!!! Welcome William!!!


----------



## dianemom2

Granna4679 said:


> I didn't have any problems with the tack down stitches (or either I didn't notice  )  The ruffled shirts came from an online store called Monag.  They have a lot of blanks but a little pricey.
> 
> I don't remember seeing your Pinkalicious.  Did you post it??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Chiara....you can make it...it is actually very easy.  The only time consuming part are the ruffles.


I've never made that skirt either.  I think it is very cute!  Here is the picture of my Vida.  It was the first one I ever made so it wasn't my best project ever.







NiniMorris said:


> William Bose Lee Carter was born this morning at 8:32, weighing in at 7lbs 3 oz and 19 1/2 inches long.  He was born naturally, and mom and son are doing fine.  Dad, however is a bit tired!
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers.
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] William by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]


Such a sweet baby!  Congratulations to mom and family!

My kids start school on Monday.  I can't wait because I have hardly been able to get downstairs to my sewing room since they got home from camp.  I am a bit behind on a couple of orders and I haven't been able to finish up on my Big Give project either.  I am looking forward to some peace and quiet next week!


----------



## Fruto76

Granna4679 said:


> I finished a few Audrey skirt sets this week.  These aren't the greatest pics.  I was hurrying to take them so I could get them in the mail (only to find out later that I didn't have a box  ) but just wanted to share.  I also forgot to take pictures of the backs with all the cute ruffles ...ggrrr!


WOW! These are gorgeous! I love the Pinkalicious and Very Hungry Caterpillar ones. Such great books! 



NiniMorris said:


> William Bose Lee Carter was born this morning at 8:32, weighing in at 7lbs 3 oz and 19 1/2 inches long.  He was born naturally, and mom and son are doing fine.  Dad, however is a bit tired!
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers.
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] William by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]


 He is so precious! Welcome to the world William! 



scrap_heaven said:


> Congratulations! He is so handsome and has such a lovely name!!
> 
> *QUESTION* as always
> 
> Can a husqavarna ruffler fit on a babylock ellure???


 I can't help you. My Husqvarna is in the dog house right now. (actually back at the shop). I took her in to be serviced and have the embroidery arm fixed a few weeks ago. Well she came back not functioning right. I brought her back in and I guess she needs a new keyboard which is covered under warranty but they want me to pay $70 for labor.  I would be fine with it, except I just paid $100 3 weeks ago to have her serviced and all the buttons were working when I dropped her off. When I took her home, they were not. I'm so frustrated.  I hope someone else can help you. How's your dd doing?


----------



## scrap_heaven

Fruto76 said:


> I can't help you. My Husqvarna is in the dog house right now. (actually back at the shop). I took her in to be serviced and have the embroidery arm fixed a few weeks ago. Well she came back not functioning right. I brought her back in and I guess she needs a new keyboard which is covered under warranty but they want me to pay $70 for labor.  I would be fine with it, except I just paid $100 3 weeks ago to have her serviced and all the buttons were working when I dropped her off. When I took her home, they were not. I'm so frustrated.  I hope someone else can help you. How's your dd doing?



Oh I hate that when something isn't working how it should be... Totally ticks me off.  L is going much better, her cast is off!  but she is not walking or standing yet. it has been 6 since she got her cast off, she tried to stand tonight but fell over so I think it might take her another day or two before she tries again.  They warned us this is a long haul.

I think that it will work (the ruffler), I hope anyway.


----------



## babynala

froggy33 said:


> Never posted pics of the Rosetta I made for our trip in May.  I adjusted the strap to be adjustable (I like to wear them across the bodice).  A note...don't put yellow on the bottom, it gets really dirty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Looks great.  



Granna4679 said:


> Yes, school started on Monday.  It was DGDs first day of first grade.  DD takes her to school but it was her first day to ever ride a bus (in the afternoon).  She managed to get on the right bus but the bus driver never saw her get on so she didn't stop at her day care.  She ended up riding the bus for 1.1/2 hrs while she made the whole route.  When she was the only one left, the driver realized she had missed her stop (she should have been the first off as the day care is right across the street from the school). Mommy was frantic but DGDwas thrilled she got to ride the bus that long.


Oh, that is quite an adventure for your first bus ride.  Glad to see your DGD was not bothered by the extra bus time but I can imagine that mom was no happy.  



DMGeurts said:


> Also, DH has been urging me to buy a new vehicle...  But I hate payments - but we can afford to buy one outright yet... Grrrr.  So, yesterday, we brought our (money sucking) Taurus into the shop to have a few things looked at and estimated - while it was in there - DH coaxed me into test driving my dream vehicle (colors, features and all) - and of course - I was in love.    I found out, last night, that DH actually brought me into the dealership with the intent of me purchasing a new vehicle... Sneaky man.  Anyways, the above Taurus will cost us $3800 to repair - and that's not everything - that's just the stuff that needs to be done - plus the dealer ship is offering us a halfway decent trade on it - as it sits.  So, taking into effect the cost of repair + the cost of what they are giving us for trade = almost double what the car is worth.  So, I am most likely getting a new (used - won't ever buy new, new) car in the next few days - as long as it passes all the inspections.  And honestly, DH also told me last night that he wouldn't let me drive another winter with out a new vehicle - our roads often drift closed for days - and I have often had to try an navigate home on them - so it's become a safety issue as well.  I am kind of excited - but I have not had a car payment in 4+ years and I am not looking forward to having that again...  I'll just bust my behind to pay it off early.
> 
> D~


Your DH is a trickster but at least he didn't take you to the dealer to get a new car for him.  I would think that once you have to put that much money into an older car it is not worth it.  Especially if you think about the safety and peace of mind factor.  



aksunshine said:


> Wow!! Loving the Insa's!!! I will be doing my first soon!






Granna4679 said:


> I finished a few Audrey skirt sets this week.  These aren't the greatest pics.  I was hurrying to take them so I could get them in the mail (only to find out later that I didn't have a box  ) but just wanted to share.  I also forgot to take pictures of the backs with all the cute ruffles ...ggrrr!


These look great.  I love the Hello Kitty and the Caterpillar but they are all so cute!  I just finished my first Audrey skirt and thought it was fairly easy but my DD is so skinny I had to redo the waist and take out more elastic.  



NiniMorris said:


> William Bose Lee Carter was born this morning at 8:32, weighing in at 7lbs 3 oz and 19 1/2 inches long.  He was born naturally, and mom and son are doing fine.  Dad, however is a bit tired!
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers.
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] William by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]


What a precious little baby.  Mom and dad must be so happy and excited.  



dianemom2 said:


> I've never made that skirt either.  I think it is very cute!  Here is the picture of my Vida.  It was the first one I ever made so it wasn't my best project ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids start school on Monday.  I can't wait because I have hardly been able to get downstairs to my sewing room since they got home from camp.  I am a bit behind on a couple of orders and I haven't been able to finish up on my Big Give project either.  I am looking forward to some peace and quiet next week!


Love your Pinkalicious vida and I hope you can get some sewing done when the kids get back to school.  Its the most wonderful time of the year.....



scrap_heaven said:


> Oh I hate that when something isn't working how it should be... Totally ticks me off.  L is going much better, her cast is off!  but she is not walking or standing yet. it has been 6 since she got her cast off, she tried to stand tonight but fell over so I think it might take her another day or two before she tries again.  They warned us this is a long haul.
> 
> I think that it will work (the ruffler), I hope anyway.


Glad to hear the cast is off.  I'm sure she'll be running in no time.


----------



## mkwj

Granna4679 said:


>



I love these.  My daughter would love this.  



NiniMorris said:


> William Bose Lee Carter was born this morning at 8:32, weighing in at 7lbs 3 oz and 19 1/2 inches long.  He was born naturally, and mom and son are doing fine.  Dad, however is a bit tired!
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers.
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] William by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]



He is beautiful.  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## kdzbear

Congratulations Nini! He is beautiful!


----------



## mphalens

ivey_family said:


> As everyone else has said, this is super cute!  What a fun dress to wear!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Thanks!!!




NiniMorris said:


> Andrea...I guess I left out that part...all 3 of her live children and one of the  miscarriages (actually a still born at 28 weeks) were emergency C sections.  They don't want to take any chances with Mama's health on this one.
> 
> 
> And YES... I am at home!  Hubby had a training class re-scheduled to today so he was unable to take DS to his therapy,so I have to do it.  I left my phone on vibrate and under my pillow all night so I could get updates from her husband.  Last update was a t 5:13...her contractions were every two minutes and she was SLEEPING!
> 
> 
> Nini



So sorry you couldn't be there with her . . . 



Granna4679 said:


> I am happy/relieved that all of you in the earthquake area are safe and sound!
> 
> 
> Yes, school started on Monday.  It was DGDs first day of first grade.  DD takes her to school but it was her first day to ever ride a bus (in the afternoon).  She managed to get on the right bus but the bus driver never saw her get on so she didn't stop at her day care.  She ended up riding the bus for 1.1/2 hrs while she made the whole route.  When she was the only one left, the driver realized she had missed her stop (she should have been the first off as the day care is right across the street from the school). Mommy was frantic but DGDwas thrilled she got to ride the bus that long.



Wow!  What an adventure for her!  But poor Mommy!!!



DMGeurts said:


> *I am so glad that everyone is safe!!!  *
> 
> I've been busy working on PR stuff all week...
> 
> Also, DH has been urging me to buy a new vehicle...  But I hate payments - but we can afford to buy one outright yet... Grrrr.  So, yesterday, we brought our (money sucking) Taurus into the shop to have a few things looked at and estimated - while it was in there - DH coaxed me into test driving my dream vehicle (colors, features and all) - and of course - I was in love.    I found out, last night, that DH actually brought me into the dealership with the intent of me purchasing a new vehicle... Sneaky man.  Anyways, the above Taurus will cost us $3800 to repair - and that's not everything - that's just the stuff that needs to be done - plus the dealer ship is offering us a halfway decent trade on it - as it sits.  So, taking into effect the cost of repair + the cost of what they are giving us for trade = almost double what the car is worth.  So, I am most likely getting a new (used - won't ever buy new, new) car in the next few days - as long as it passes all the inspections.  And honestly, DH also told me last night that he wouldn't let me drive another winter with out a new vehicle - our roads often drift closed for days - and I have often had to try an navigate home on them - so it's become a safety issue as well.  I am kind of excited - but I have not had a car payment in 4+ years and I am not looking forward to having that again...  I'll just bust my behind to pay it off early.
> 
> D~



I hear ya on the "no car payment" thing . . . we haven't had a car payment since 2003 and we really want to keep it that way. . . but I too have a Ford Taurus (wagon) and we paid $3800 for it last year . . . and have easily put $1500 or more into it since then . . . we had to buy when we did and our options were slim, but man! do we regret that purchase.  I wish we could get a new (to us) car . . . 
So - what's your dream car???  Will you at least get a version of your dream car if you have to have payments?



froggy33 said:


> Thanks all!!  I totally took inspiration from all the great designs on here.
> 
> And I hate to burst bubbles....but those autographs are actually appliqued!!  But, I have done an autograph quilt and pillow for my daughter, and that would be a great idea for these bags!  The room on top is plenty!



  This made me giggle!  It's still a fabulous bag!!!!  Authentic autographs or applique!



Granna4679 said:


> I finished a few Audrey skirt sets this week.  These aren't the greatest pics.  I was hurrying to take them so I could get them in the mail (only to find out later that I didn't have a box  ) but just wanted to share.  I also forgot to take pictures of the backs with all the cute ruffles ...ggrrr!



Gorgeous!  All of them!  I love Pinkalicious!



NiniMorris said:


> William Bose Lee Carter was born this morning at 8:32, weighing in at 7lbs 3 oz and 19 1/2 inches long.  He was born naturally, and mom and son are doing fine.  Dad, however is a bit tired!
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers.
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] William by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]



Aw!  CONGRATULATIONS! and how wonderful she was able to deliver naturally!!!!  I'm really impressed that the OB let her after 3 c-sections!  So many OBs are c-section happy these days and VBACs are getting harder and harder to have in many places.
William is just beautiful!!!!



dianemom2 said:


> I've never made that skirt either.  I think it is very cute!  Here is the picture of my Vida.  It was the first one I ever made so it wasn't my best project ever.



Cute Vida!
And here's to more time for sewing once school starts!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

NiniMorris said:


> William Bose Lee Carter was born this morning at 8:32, weighing in at 7lbs 3 oz and 19 1/2 inches long.  He was born naturally, and mom and son are doing fine.  Dad, however is a bit tired!
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers.
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] William by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]




Congratulations to you all! William is a little cutie


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> Also, DH has been urging me to buy a new vehicle...  But I hate payments - but we can afford to buy one outright yet... Grrrr.  So, yesterday, we brought our (money sucking) Taurus into the shop to have a few things looked at and estimated - while it was in there - DH coaxed me into test driving my dream vehicle (colors, features and all) - and of course - I was in love.    I found out, last night, that DH actually brought me into the dealership with the intent of me purchasing a new vehicle... Sneaky man.  Anyways, the above Taurus will cost us $3800 to repair - and that's not everything - that's just the stuff that needs to be done - plus the dealer ship is offering us a halfway decent trade on it - as it sits.  So, taking into effect the cost of repair + the cost of what they are giving us for trade = almost double what the car is worth.  So, I am most likely getting a new (used - won't ever buy new, new) car in the next few days - as long as it passes all the inspections.  And honestly, DH also told me last night that he wouldn't let me drive another winter with out a new vehicle - our roads often drift closed for days - and I have often had to try an navigate home on them - so it's become a safety issue as well.  I am kind of excited - but I have not had a car payment in 4+ years and I am not looking forward to having that again...  I'll just bust my behind to pay it off early.
> 
> D~


So you did not mention what your dream car was????  We have two car payments right now.  I am in my 40's and have NEVER had a car payment until I was 45 years old!  We financed 100% for our last vehicle and took our cash and paid off the second mortgage on our RI house (which we had to avoid mortgage insurance).   We got such a good rate that we make more with bank interest than we spend on the car payment.  Our hybrid has a higher interest rate, but we didn't borrow much on that.  I will only buy new cars.  Anything we have ever bought used becomes a money pit way too soon.  Get your new vehicle, suck up the car payment and be safe.  


froggy33 said:


> And I hate to burst bubbles....but those autographs are actually appliqued!!  But, I have done an autograph quilt and pillow for my daughter, and that would be a great idea for these bags!  The room on top is plenty!


I have seen the Mickey and Minnie autographs for sale but none of the others -- then I read ahead and saw you did them yourself.  If you are not selling them, you need to!  



Granna4679 said:


> I finished a few Audrey skirt sets this week.  These aren't the greatest pics.  I was hurrying to take them so I could get them in the mail (only to find out later that I didn't have a box  ) but just wanted to share.  I also forgot to take pictures of the backs with all the cute ruffles ...ggrrr!


Oh Anita, they are all sooooo fantastic!!!!  I can't decide which I like best!  I think the Hungry Caterpillar would be my fav but that HK Halloween is right up there as well.  Shame on you for not taking pics of the back!!!



NiniMorris said:


> William Bose Lee Carter was born this morning at 8:32, weighing in at 7lbs 3 oz and 19 1/2 inches long.  He was born naturally, and mom and son are doing fine.  Dad, however is a bit tired!
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers.
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] William by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]


Yay!  Congrats!  I'm ecstatic that mom was able to experience a V-bac.  And William looks perfect -- a real cutie!



Meshell2002 said:


> embroidery-boutique is having a 75% off sale (site wide) if anyone needs something non-disney for fall projects. I bought a few designs last night that i've been eyeing.


Ah thanks -- must go check that out.  One can never have too much fabric or too many applique designs.


OK ladies, I came up with something to make myself for PR even though I really dreaded making myself something -- I'm so focused on others that this seemed alien to me.  I started and am very excited and am loving what I finally picked.  And now we have a hurricane headed our way.  I am going to bust my but to get my project done by Friday (which involves now taking my kids to the fabric store ) because our power usually goes out with hurricanes and this one should be bad since we're on the outskirts ~ we'll get loads of wind.  So not sure I can finish my project and get our house secured in time, but I will try.  Last hurricane our power was out for three days.


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> I hear ya on the "no car payment" thing . . . we haven't had a car payment since 2003 and we really want to keep it that way. . . but I too have a Ford Taurus (wagon) and we paid $3800 for it last year . . . and have easily put $1500 or more into it since then . . . we had to buy when we did and our options were slim, but man! do we regret that purchase.  I wish we could get a new (to us) car . . .
> So - what's your dream car???  Will you at least get a version of your dream car if you have to have payments?



Yah - I am a bit of a wreck...  we did end up trading the Taurus yesterday (I was very happy about that)...  and I did end up getting a new "car" - it was the one I had test driven the day before.  I just don't know what to say about it...  on one hand - I am very excited - and on the other - I am a complete wreck, and every time I think about it, I want to throw up.  

I ran outside in my pajamas this morning to take a picture:





It's a 2010 Ford Edge (Dark ink blue metallic - I know it looks black), and yes, it is my dream car.  Actually, I've wanted this car since they first came out in 2007.  And, in the top drawer of my desk, I had a print out of a Ford Edge I'd dream built online a couple of years ago (which I'd forgotten about)... so I came home yesterday, and dug it out of my desk drawer - and it was the exact same car I'd just purchased (year and everything)...  ROFL.  When I built it - I never really planned on owning it.  FYI - I printed it on 2/10/2010 - LOL.

Oh, and just so you all know...  all the oil leak stains on the tar there - those are from the Taurus...  I really hated that car, and I am so glad to be rid of it... it was a money sucking pit - really.  And honestly - after we found out everything that was wrong with it - it wasn't safe to drive anymore either.  I guess we are just lucky that they were willing to take it on a trade.  The dealer ship plans to resell it as a fix r' upper and they do know each and every thing that was wrong with it - we don't want anyone else to end up with a crappy car either.



dianemom2 said:


> I've never made that skirt either.  I think it is very cute!  Here is the picture of my Vida.  It was the first one I ever made so it wasn't my best project ever.



This turned out so awesome.  



Granna4679 said:


>



Anita - I just love each and every one of these - they are all so cute, I can't even pick a favorite.  



NiniMorris said:


> William Bose Lee Carter Nini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] William by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]



CONGRATULATIONS!!!  So glad that he made his arrival, and that everyone is healthy - what a sweet little bundle.  

Off to work on my PR again... this one is taking me forever.

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> So you did not mention what your dream car was????  We have two car payments right now.  I am in my 40's and have NEVER had a car payment until I was 45 years old!  We financed 100% for our last vehicle and took our cash and paid off the second mortgage on our RI house (which we had to avoid mortgage insurance).   We got such a good rate that we make more with bank interest than we spend on the car payment.  Our hybrid has a higher interest rate, but we didn't borrow much on that.  I will only buy new cars.  Anything we have ever bought used becomes a money pit way too soon.  Get your new vehicle, suck up the car payment and be safe.



See above post - LOL  It's not a "new" car, it's a year old...  We did, however, buy the extended warranty... for some people, it's a waste of $$... but dh cannot fix cars - so for us - it just makes good financial sense.  I am just super excited to have something safe and reliable...  we've gone far too long with out that because I am too cheap to suck it up and make payments - and I would have continued to suck it up if DH wouldn't have made me see what a $$ pit the Taurus was becoming - and had become for us.  It was no longer safe or reliable.

We were able to get an AMAZING interest rate for a used car - not quite 0% (doesn't exist for used), but close to it.  And we used to have very little debt until yesterday...  so, I'll just suck it up and be happy about it.  I know that car payments are normal - they just aren't normal for me.



VBAndrea said:


> OK ladies, I came up with something to make myself for PR even though I really dreaded making myself something -- I'm so focused on others that this seemed alien to me.  I started and am very excited and am loving what I finally picked.  And now we have a hurricane headed our way.  I am going to bust my but to get my project done by Friday (which involves now taking my kids to the fabric store ) because our power usually goes out with hurricanes and this one should be bad since we're on the outskirts ~ we'll get loads of wind.  So not sure I can finish my project and get our house secured in time, but I will try.  Last hurricane our power was out for three days.



Please be safe...  I can't imagine going through a hurricaine - I am not a good tornado person - so I can't imagine that wind lasting for hours.    I can't wait to see what you create though.

D~


----------



## mphalens

Haven't had time to read, but promised Wendy I'd post Finn's BTS outfit (still gotta make Savannah something to coordinate):

Front:





Back:






OK - have a fabulous day!  I'm off for some outlet shopping!!!


----------



## babynala

VBAndrea said:


> OK ladies, I came up with something to make myself for PR even though I really dreaded making myself something -- I'm so focused on others that this seemed alien to me.  I started and am very excited and am loving what I finally picked.  And now we have a hurricane headed our way.  I am going to bust my but to get my project done by Friday (which involves now taking my kids to the fabric store ) because our power usually goes out with hurricanes and this one should be bad since we're on the outskirts ~ we'll get loads of wind.  So not sure I can finish my project and get our house secured in time, but I will try.  Last hurricane our power was out for three days.


Yikes - hope you get everything organized to get ready for the approaching hurricane.  I hope you don't lose power at all and stay safe.  



DMGeurts said:


> Yah - I am a bit of a wreck...  we did end up trading the Taurus yesterday (I was very happy about that)...  and I did end up getting a new "car" - it was the one I had test driven the day before.  I just don't know what to say about it...  on one hand - I am very excited - and on the other - I am a complete wreck, and every time I think about it, I want to throw up.
> 
> I ran outside in my pajamas this morning to take a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 2010 Ford Edge (Dark ink blue metallic - I know it looks black), and yes, it is my dream car.  Actually, I've wanted this car since they first came out in 2007.  And, in the top drawer of my desk, I had a print out of a Ford Edge I'd dream built online a couple of years ago (which I'd forgotten about)... so I came home yesterday, and dug it out of my desk drawer - and it was the exact same car I'd just purchased (year and everything)...  ROFL.  When I built it - I never really planned on owning it.  FYI - I printed it on 2/10/2010 - LOL.
> 
> Oh, and just so you all know...  all the oil leak stains on the tar there - those are from the Taurus...  I really hated that car, and I am so glad to be rid of it... it was a money sucking pit - really.  And honestly - after we found out everything that was wrong with it - it wasn't safe to drive anymore either.  I guess we are just lucky that they were willing to take it on a trade.  The dealer ship plans to resell it as a fix r' upper and they do know each and every thing that was wrong with it - we don't want anyone else to end up with a crappy car either.
> 
> Off to work on my PR again... this one is taking me forever.
> 
> D~


 Congrats on the new car.  I love it.  How funny that you had this picked out for almost 2 years.  At least you won't be sinking money into a car that is not safe to drive or unreliable.  I bet there is lots of room in there for when Cheryl comes to visit and you have to go to the grocery store to pick up some of Ginger's friends.


----------



## princesskayla

Would anyone care to invite me to Pinterest? (I think that is what it is called?) Thanks! 

jonicarroll [at] yahoo [dot] [com]


----------



## LazyDanes

I've been lurking awhile- you all are so inspiring. I've been sewing for a little over a year and am really enjoying it. I recently convinced my husband I NEEDED an embroidery machine which was also a huge upgrade to my sewing machine. Now I need to learn to use it well. (What does one do with so many feet?)

Anyway, just wanted to say hi, and that I love all your creations. The project runway has been a treat to follow, too.


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> Yah - I am a bit of a wreck...  we did end up trading the Taurus yesterday (I was very happy about that)...  and I did end up getting a new "car" - it was the one I had test driven the day before.  I just don't know what to say about it...  on one hand - I am very excited - and on the other - I am a complete wreck, and every time I think about it, I want to throw up.
> 
> I ran outside in my pajamas this morning to take a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 2010 Ford Edge (Dark ink blue metallic - I know it looks black), and yes, it is my dream car.  Actually, I've wanted this car since they first came out in 2007.  And, in the top drawer of my desk, I had a print out of a Ford Edge I'd dream built online a couple of years ago (which I'd forgotten about)... so I came home yesterday, and dug it out of my desk drawer - and it was the exact same car I'd just purchased (year and everything)...  ROFL.  When I built it - I never really planned on owning it.  FYI - I printed it on 2/10/2010 - LOL.
> 
> Oh, and just so you all know...  all the oil leak stains on the tar there - those are from the Taurus...  I really hated that car, and I am so glad to be rid of it... it was a money sucking pit - really.  And honestly - after we found out everything that was wrong with it - it wasn't safe to drive anymore either.  I guess we are just lucky that they were willing to take it on a trade.  The dealer ship plans to resell it as a fix r' upper and they do know each and every thing that was wrong with it - we don't want anyone else to end up with a crappy car either
> 
> 
> 
> D~


She's a beauty!  Almost as pretty as Patience.  And I love that you have hills in your neighborhood!  Living so close to the ocean all we have is flat land.

And we buy extended warranties as well --  for us they even cover extras like door dings, but the price for the warranty isn't bad and the peace of mind makes it worthwhile for me.  And we bought a brand new car and couldn't get 0% financing , but I was happy with less than 1%!  We have never had any debt either (aside from home mortgages) but we had an Acura that ran beautifully but the a/c was broken.  In RI I managed, but VB summers are a nightmare.  Our BMW became a money pit.  In two years we put over $10K into the car and then it failed inspection the next year so it was time to say goodbye.  We now see it parked in the employee lot of the dealership we traded it in at with some bumper stickers added to it -- not sure why someone would put bumper stickers on a BMW, but it's his/her car now so whatever.



mphalens said:


> Haven't had time to read, but promised Wendy I'd post Finn's BTS outfit (still gotta make Savannah something to coordinate):
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK - have a fabulous day!  I'm off for some outlet shopping!!!


So stinkin' cute!!!!  Please get pics of him in it!



babynala said:


> Yikes - hope you get everything organized to get ready for the approaching hurricane.  I hope you don't lose power at all and stay safe.


Thanks.  The kids are both up so we need to head to Joann's and the gas station -- must have a full tank of gas.  I think I have enough food, flashlights and first aid stuff.  I am not worried about any injuries to ourselves -- we may get some damage to our house though and I always fear our trees falling onto the house.  I just need to be prepared for power outages.



princesskayla said:


> Would anyone care to invite me to Pinterest? (I think that is what it is called?) Thanks!
> 
> jonicarroll [at] yahoo [dot] [com]


I forwarded you the invite Marianne sent me.  Hope that works -- I didn't sign up b/c it requires a FB account and I'm not overly interested in joining FB.


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> Haven't had time to read, but promised Wendy I'd post Finn's BTS outfit (still gotta make Savannah something to coordinate):
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK - have a fabulous day!  I'm off for some outlet shopping!!!



So cute!  I can't wait to see Savannah's coordinating outfit.  



babynala said:


> Congrats on the new car.  I love it.  How funny that you had this picked out for almost 2 years.  At least you won't be sinking money into a car that is not safe to drive or unreliable.  I bet there is lots of room in there for when Cheryl comes to visit and you have to go to the grocery store to pick up some of Ginger's friends.



Pleanty of room for Cheryl...  Although she'll probably have to sleep in it - since I had to sell all my furnishings to pay for it.  



VBAndrea said:


> She's a beauty!  Almost as pretty as Patience.  And I love that you have hills in your neighborhood!  Living so close to the ocean all we have is flat land.
> 
> And we buy extended warranties as well --  for us they even cover extras like door dings, but the price for the warranty isn't bad and the peace of mind makes it worthwhile for me.  And we bought a brand new car and couldn't get 0% financing , but I was happy with less than 1%!  We have never had any debt either (aside from home mortgages) but we had an Acura that ran beautifully but the a/c was broken.  In RI I managed, but VB summers are a nightmare.  Our BMW became a money pit.  In two years we put over $10K into the car and then it failed inspection the next year so it was time to say goodbye.  We now see it parked in the employee lot of the dealership we traded it in at with some bumper stickers added to it -- not sure why someone would put bumper stickers on a BMW, but it's his/her car now so whatever.



Our area is quite hilly... the highway that always drifts closed in the winter is affectionately known to the locals as "rollercoaster road".  On top of that hill across the street is actually a school that was built in 1908, it's not the prettiest view - but now that the school is no longer open - they are very quiet neighbors.  Actually, when they were open - the sound of school children was quite nice.  

Weird that someone would put bumper stickers on a BMW...  Not that I'll ever own one or anything - but I don't put bumper stickers on anything.  However, I'd really like to get the Disney family vinyl decals for the back of the Edge - that would be so cute.   

D~


----------



## RMAMom

*D~*Congrats on the Edge! We are in the same situation. I am driving a 1990 winstar and I love it but it has 175K miles on it so I am worried about this winter. My dream would be a "new to me " Flex but we'll see. I keep saying one more year....





mphalens said:


> Haven't had time to read, but promised Wendy I'd post Finn's BTS outfit (still gotta make Savannah something to coordinate):
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK - have a fabulous day!  I'm off for some outlet shopping!!!



Oh that's fantastic!!!


----------



## tmh0206

NiniMorris said:


> William Bose Lee Carter was born this morning at 8:32, weighing in at 7lbs 3 oz and 19 1/2 inches long.  He was born naturally, and mom and son are doing fine.  Dad, however is a bit tired!
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers.
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] William by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]



CONGRATULATIONS NINI and family! 

He is B-U-ti-FUL!!!


----------



## dianemom2

DMGeurts said:


> Yah - I am a bit of a wreck...  we did end up trading the Taurus yesterday (I was very happy about that)...  and I did end up getting a new "car" - it was the one I had test driven the day before.  I just don't know what to say about it...  on one hand - I am very excited - and on the other - I am a complete wreck, and every time I think about it, I want to throw up.
> 
> I ran outside in my pajamas this morning to take a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 2010 Ford Edge (Dark ink blue metallic - I know it looks black), and yes, it is my dream car.  Actually, I've wanted this car since they first came out in 2007.  And, in the top drawer of my desk, I had a print out of a Ford Edge I'd dream built online a couple of years ago (which I'd forgotten about)... so I came home yesterday, and dug it out of my desk drawer - and it was the exact same car I'd just purchased (year and everything)...  ROFL.  When I built it - I never really planned on owning it.  FYI - I printed it on 2/10/2010 - LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


The new car looks great!  We bought my mini-van used too.  It was only 5 months old when we bought it.  We were able to get the extended warranty.  I figure that we keep our cars a long time and we would get some use out of it.  So far, while we haven't had any major repairs to the van, the one thing that it has needed paid us back for buying the warranty.  Enjoy the new car and know that you are driving something safe this winter!



mphalens said:


> Haven't had time to read, but promised Wendy I'd post Finn's BTS outfit (still gotta make Savannah something to coordinate):
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK - have a fabulous day!  I'm off for some outlet shopping!!!


Awwwww, that is so cute!  I love the little extra applique on the back of the shirt.


----------



## ncmomof2

NiniMorris said:


> William Bose Lee Carter was born this morning at 8:32, weighing in at 7lbs 3 oz and 19 1/2 inches long.  He was born naturally, and mom and son are doing fine.  Dad, however is a bit tired!
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers.
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] William by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]



Congrats!  Adorable!


----------



## froggy33

VBAndrea said:


> I have seen the Mickey and Minnie autographs for sale but none of the others -- then I read ahead and saw you did them yourself.  If you are not selling them, you need to!



Yep...I have Mickey and Minnie up already, and I have the others all made and ready to go, just haven't listed yet.  I do that with a lot of designs!!


----------



## Granna4679

Thanks for all of the compliments on the skirt sets.  The Audrey is fun to make...I love that pattern.  However, next time I will break it up a bit and not try to do four in a row.  I am now working on a Vida with butt ruffles so it has been a couple solid weeks of "ruffling"!!




RMAMom said:


> I love them! Can I ask where the Hello Kitty fabric came from? It's so cute!



Thank you! The Hello Kitty fabric came from Joanns.  



dianemom2 said:


> I've never made that skirt either.  I think it is very cute!  Here is the picture of my Vida.  It was the first one I ever made so it wasn't my best project ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a sweet baby!  Congratulations to mom and family!
> 
> My kids start school on Monday.  I can't wait because I have hardly been able to get downstairs to my sewing room since they got home from camp.  I am a bit behind on a couple of orders and I haven't been able to finish up on my Big Give project either.  I am looking forward to some peace and quiet next week!



Oh, I do remember that Vida because I commented on the fabric (the swirly down the sides).  I loved it so much I went out and bought the fabric and still haven't used it 



VBAndrea said:


> Oh Anita, they are all sooooo fantastic!!!!  I can't decide which I like best!  I think the Hungry Caterpillar would be my fav but that HK Halloween is right up there as well.  Shame on you for not taking pics of the back!!!
> 
> 
> OK ladies, I came up with something to make myself for PR even though I really dreaded making myself something -- I'm so focused on others that this seemed alien to me.  I started and am very excited and am loving what I finally picked.  And now we have a hurricane headed our way.  I am going to bust my but to get my project done by Friday (which involves now taking my kids to the fabric store ) because our power usually goes out with hurricanes and this one should be bad since we're on the outskirts ~ we'll get loads of wind.  So not sure I can finish my project and get our house secured in time, but I will try.  Last hurricane our power was out for three days.



Thanks Andrea!!  Please be safe during this hurricane!  I hope you don't have any damage or lose power.



DMGeurts said:


> Yah - I am a bit of a wreck...  we did end up trading the Taurus yesterday (I was very happy about that)...  and I did end up getting a new "car" - it was the one I had test driven the day before.  I just don't know what to say about it...  on one hand - I am very excited - and on the other - I am a complete wreck, and every time I think about it, I want to throw up.
> 
> I ran outside in my pajamas this morning to take a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 2010 Ford Edge (Dark ink blue metallic - I know it looks black), and yes, it is my dream car.  Actually, I've wanted this car since they first came out in 2007.  And, in the top drawer of my desk, I had a print out of a Ford Edge I'd dream built online a couple of years ago (which I'd forgotten about)... so I came home yesterday, and dug it out of my desk drawer - and it was the exact same car I'd just purchased (year and everything)...  ROFL.  When I built it - I never really planned on owning it.  FYI - I printed it on 2/10/2010 - LOL.
> 
> Oh, and just so you all know...  all the oil leak stains on the tar there - those are from the Taurus...  I really hated that car, and I am so glad to be rid of it... it was a money sucking pit - really.  And honestly - after we found out everything that was wrong with it - it wasn't safe to drive anymore either.  I guess we are just lucky that they were willing to take it on a trade.  The dealer ship plans to resell it as a fix r' upper and they do know each and every thing that was wrong with it - we don't want anyone else to end up with a crappy car either.
> 
> 
> 
> This turned out so awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Anita - I just love each and every one of these - they are all so cute, I can't even pick a favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Thank you for the compliments on the skirt sets.

Congrats again on the new car.  The least you could have done is park the car near "the crosswalk" that you painted and taken the picture.  That way people would just think that you were excited about the car and wouldn't laugh at you for REALLY taking a picture of the crosswalk.  



mphalens said:


> Haven't had time to read, but promised Wendy I'd post Finn's BTS outfit (still gotta make Savannah something to coordinate):
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK - have a fabulous day!  I'm off for some outlet shopping!!!



I love this....how cute!!  I guess you hand appliqued the tie??  You are so smart!!  Be sure to take a picture of Finn and Savannah in their matching outfits.



RMAMom said:


> *D~*Congrats on the Edge! We are in the same situation. I am driving a 1990 winstar and I love it but it has 175K miles on it so I am worried about this winter. My dream would be a "new to me " Flex but we'll see. I keep saying one more year....



I am leaning towards the Chev. Traverse when we get a "new to us" car but I love the Flex too.  Some of our friends just got one...really roomy inside.  Oh and I have you beat...I am driving a 2007 Saturn (which I bought new) and it just rolled over 138,000 miles yesterday!  Yep....I drive A LOT!!


----------



## cogero

DMGeurts said:


> Yah - I am a bit of a wreck...  we did end up trading the Taurus yesterday (I was very happy about that)...  and I did end up getting a new "car" - it was the one I had test driven the day before.  I just don't know what to say about it...  on one hand - I am very excited - and on the other - I am a complete wreck, and every time I think about it, I want to throw up.
> 
> I ran outside in my pajamas this morning to take a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



We have an Edge and we love it. Right now I am debating between another Edge and an Escape which we had before the Edge next year. Going to be a long winter of debating. I currently drive a Durango but want something a little smaller.



mphalens said:


> Haven't had time to read, but promised Wendy I'd post Finn's BTS outfit (still gotta make Savannah something to coordinate):
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK - have a fabulous day!  I'm off for some outlet shopping!!!



These are awesome

I need to finish packing and take pictures of my Runway project. Oh and if anyone is at the parks and sees us feel free to come and say hello


----------



## Diz-Mommy

I'm too far behind to quote, but I just wanted to write to let ya'll know I was still alive in case anyone missed me.  We are officially in phase 1 of Operation New House.  We closed on our house this week and we've been in our apartment for nearly two weeks.  I miss our old house already.  I'm pretty sure a family of elephants live above us and they wake up around 1:30 AM each day.  The dishwasher only works if I prop a kitchen chair against it in just the right position...soooooo at this point I'm hoping and praying our contractor works FAST!

I LOVE LOVE LOVE all the week 2 Runway creations!!  As far as jumping in for week 3 goes, I made something for myself not too long ago, but does that count if I submit something I've already made before the challenge was posted?  It sorta feels like cheating so I though I'd ask...

Dempsey is getting a "physical", because my husband insisted I take him in before I start back up sewing for our trip.  He was muttering something about someone crying over a broke down machine just days before our last trip and pouting around the house because someone wasn't going to get her sewing list completed, but I have no idea who he was talking about 

The plan is to tie dye while my dearest machine is at the spa, and perhaps get a few things cut out and ready to sew.  I don't have much made for the trip yet and I'm about 2 months away....so much for sewing ahead of time


----------



## scrap_heaven

WARNING WARNING​
BRAGGING ABOUT TO HAPPEN

A favourite local shop near me is clearing out a HUGE HUGE SUPPLY of different threads.
Paid $21.67 - SAVED $582.72 

YLI - Metallic thread Regularly $11.95each (500y) paid $0.33 each

*Colours* 2 of each total 21 (Persian Blue is only 1)
Sapphire
Green
Aqua
Silver
Persian Blue
Spring Green
Purple
Copper
Carnation Pink
Lavender
Red

YLI - Soft Touch Cotton $6.95 (1000y) paid $0.50

*Colours*
Lavender
Kent Green
Kelly Green
Turquoise

Polyneon Madeira reg $2 (400y) paid $0.50
*Colours*
Black
White

Wonderfil Invisifil reg $11.95 (2500y) paid $1
*Colours*
Brown
Black

Robinson Anton Swirl Sensation reg $8.95 (700y) paid $0.25
*Colours*
Deep Ocean (blue/turquoise)
Caribbean Wave (green/aqua)
Unbrk. China (blue/white)
Candy cane (red/white)
Peacock Feather (green/purple)
Dark Velvet Rose (Burgundy/pink)
Spring Lawn (Grass/lime)
Kissable (Hot pink/lt. pink)
Zebra (Black/white

Robinson Anton Rayon Plus - Reg $8.95 paid $0.25
*Colours*
Light Pink
Goldenrod
Cocoa Mulch
Pale Yellow
Honeysuckle
Pro Navy
Sage
Violet
Pastel Blue
Salmon
Fire Blue
Very Red
Coral
Purple
Tan
Paris Blue

*Variegated*
Mexicana
Flag
Gray
Gray
Red
Rainbow (pastel)
Pink (pastel)

So some of these are 35 weight, and some are stuff I would never normally buy because they are so pricey. I am pretty excited to be trying out some new stuff. I also got some sulky when they had the first wave of clearance.

If you made it this far god bless, I am just so excited and dh thinks I am CRAZY


----------



## miprender

Tornadoes, Earthquakes and Hurricanes OH MY  This has been one heck of a summer.  They keep predicting RI is going to get it head on. Great   DH's first day of school is Monday and he is already going to have a make up day  if it hits us Sunday.




froggy33 said:


> Never posted pics of the Rosetta I made for our trip in May.  I adjusted the strap to be adjustable (I like to wear them across the bodice).  A note...don't put yellow on the bottom, it gets really dirty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Love it! I really have to make myself one



Granna4679 said:


> I finished a few Audrey skirt sets this week.  These aren't the greatest pics.  I was hurrying to take them so I could get them in the mail (only to find out later that I didn't have a box  ) but just wanted to share.  I also forgot to take pictures of the backs with all the cute ruffles ...ggrrr!



Love them all but I really love the HK mummy. 



NiniMorris said:


> William Bose Lee Carter was born this morning at 8:32, weighing in at 7lbs 3 oz and 19 1/2 inches long.  He was born naturally, and mom and son are doing fine.  Dad, however is a bit tired!
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers.
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] William by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]



 That is wonderful news.



dianemom2 said:


> I've never made that skirt either.  I think it is very cute!  Here is the picture of my Vida.  It was the first one I ever made so it wasn't my best project ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Love the Vida. As for the Audrey skirt, if I could make it anyone can 



DMGeurts said:


> Yah - I am a bit of a wreck...  we did end up trading the Taurus yesterday (I was very happy about that)...  and I did end up getting a new "car" - it was the one I had test driven the day before.  I just don't know what to say about it...  on one hand - I am very excited - and on the other - I am a complete wreck, and every time I think about it, I want to throw up.
> I ran outside in my pajamas this morning to take a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 2010 Ford Edge (Dark ink blue metallic - I know it looks black), and yes, it is my dream car.  Actually, I've wanted this car since they first came out in 2007.  And, in the top drawer of my desk, I had a print out of a Ford Edge I'd dream built online a couple of years ago (which I'd forgotten about)... so I came home yesterday, and dug it out of my desk drawer - and it was the exact same car I'd just purchased (year and everything)...  ROFL.  When I built it - I never really planned on owning it.  FYI - I printed it on 2/10/2010 - LOL.
> D~



Sweet ride. We used to have a Taurus wagon too and DH & I used to deliver over 300 Sunday papers in it (pre kids)



VBAndrea said:


> OK ladies, I came up with something to make myself for PR even though I really dreaded making myself something -- I'm so focused on others that this seemed alien to me.  I started and am very excited and am loving what I finally picked.  And now we have a hurricane headed our way.  I am going to bust my but to get my project done by Friday (which involves now taking my kids to the fabric store ) because our power usually goes out with hurricanes and this one should be bad since we're on the outskirts ~ we'll get loads of wind.  So not sure I can finish my project and get our house secured in time, but I will try.  Last hurricane our power was out for three days.



Stay safe, but now you have 2 houses you have to worry about as they are predicting a direct hit in RI now



mphalens said:


> Haven't had time to read, but promised Wendy I'd post Finn's BTS outfit (still gotta make Savannah something to coordinate):
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!



So cute. How long are you up here for? Sorry we still haven't met up. Someday we will get together. I hope you found lots of bargains at Wrentham Outlets.



VBAndrea said:


> I forwarded you the invite Marianne sent me.  Hope that works -- I didn't sign up b/c it requires a FB account and I'm not overly interested in joining FB.



You should join FB just to join the Disboutique thread there. It is a closed group so only people that are members in there can chat.


----------



## love to stitch

froggy33 said:


> Never posted pics of the Rosetta I made for our trip in May.  I adjusted the strap to be adjustable (I like to wear them across the bodice).  A note...don't put yellow on the bottom, it gets really dirty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



This is a great bag.



Granna4679 said:


> I finished a few Audrey skirt sets this week.  These aren't the greatest pics.  I was hurrying to take them so I could get them in the mail (only to find out later that I didn't have a box  ) but just wanted to share.  I also forgot to take pictures of the backs with all the cute ruffles ...ggrrr!



Those are beautiful outfits.



dianemom2 said:


> I've never made that skirt either.  I think it is very cute!  Here is the picture of my Vida.  It was the first one I ever made so it wasn't my best project ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a sweet baby!  Congratulations to mom and family!
> 
> My kids start school on Monday.  I can't wait because I have hardly been able to get downstairs to my sewing room since they got home from camp.  I am a bit behind on a couple of orders and I haven't been able to finish up on my Big Give project either.  I am looking forward to some peace and quiet next week!



That is a very cute dress.



mphalens said:


> Haven't had time to read, but promised Wendy I'd post Finn's BTS outfit (still gotta make Savannah something to coordinate):
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK - have a fabulous day!  I'm off for some outlet shopping!!!



That is a great outfit.


----------



## VBAndrea

Diz-Mommy said:


> I'm too far behind to quote, but I just wanted to write to let ya'll know I was still alive in case anyone missed me.  We are officially in phase 1 of Operation New House.  We closed on our house this week and we've been in our apartment for nearly two weeks.  I miss our old house already.  I'm pretty sure a family of elephants live above us and they wake up around 1:30 AM each day.  The dishwasher only works if I prop a kitchen chair against it in just the right position...soooooo at this point I'm hoping and praying our contractor works FAST!
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE all the week 2 Runway creations!!  As far as jumping in for week 3 goes, I made something for myself not too long ago, but does that count if I submit something I've already made before the challenge was posted?  It sorta feels like cheating so I though I'd ask...
> 
> Dempsey is getting a "physical", because my husband insisted I take him in before I start back up sewing for our trip.  He was muttering something about someone crying over a broke down machine just days before our last trip and pouting around the house because someone wasn't going to get her sewing list completed, but I have no idea who he was talking about
> 
> The plan is to tie dye while my dearest machine is at the spa, and perhaps get a few things cut out and ready to sew.  I don't have much made for the trip yet and I'm about 2 months away....so much for sewing ahead of time


I figured you were busy packing and moving!  I feel so bad for you having to deal with apt living.  I hope your new house gets done FAST!  

While I am not Joni and in charge of project runway, others have submitted things they have done in the past.  I kind of defeats the purpose of the week time crunch, but I think as long as it's not something you spent weeks on it would be allowed.  i say the more the merrier. I love seeing what everyone comes up with.



scrap_heaven said:


> WARNING WARNING​
> BRAGGING ABOUT TO HAPPEN
> 
> A favourite local shop near me is clearing out a HUGE HUGE SUPPLY of different threads.
> Paid $21.67 - SAVED $582.72
> 
> 
> 
> If you made it this far god bless, I am just so excited and dh thinks I am CRAZY


What does your dh know!  I am THRILLED for you   I am especially happy b/c I know up in Canada it can be harder finding things and good prices.



miprender said:


> Tornadoes, Earthquakes and Hurricanes OH MY  This has been one heck of a summer.  They keep predicting RI is going to get it head on. Great   DH's first day of school is Monday and he is already going to have a make up day  if it hits us Sunday.
> 
> Stay safe, but now you have 2 houses you have to worry about as they are predicting a direct hit in RI now


That would be kind of strange to have day one of school cancelled!

Yes, dh reminded me both our houses will get hit -- our insurance co. may just love us!  They are already evacuating parts of VB.  We're about 4 or 5 miles from the ocean, so doubt we'll get evacuated.  First northern NC gets hit and then I heard Long Island gets the next big hit. Let's hope the pattern changes a bit b/t now and Saturday.  I want to get my project runway done and didn't plan on hurricane interference!


----------



## Fruto76

scrap_heaven said:


> WARNING WARNING​
> BRAGGING ABOUT TO HAPPEN
> 
> A favourite local shop near me is clearing out a HUGE HUGE SUPPLY of different threads.
> Paid $21.67 - SAVED $582.72
> 
> YLI - Metallic thread Regularly $11.95each (500y) paid $0.33 each
> 
> *Colours* 2 of each total 21 (Persian Blue is only 1)
> Sapphire
> Green
> Aqua
> Silver
> Persian Blue
> Spring Green
> Purple
> Copper
> Carnation Pink
> Lavender
> Red
> 
> YLI - Soft Touch Cotton $6.95 (1000y) paid $0.50
> 
> *Colours*
> Lavender
> Kent Green
> Kelly Green
> Turquoise
> 
> Polyneon Madeira reg $2 (400y) paid $0.50
> *Colours*
> Black
> White
> 
> Wonderfil Invisifil reg $11.95 (2500y) paid $1
> *Colours*
> Brown
> Black
> 
> Robinson Anton Swirl Sensation reg $8.95 (700y) paid $0.25
> *Colours*
> Deep Ocean (blue/turquoise)
> Caribbean Wave (green/aqua)
> Unbrk. China (blue/white)
> Candy cane (red/white)
> Peacock Feather (green/purple)
> Dark Velvet Rose (Burgundy/pink)
> Spring Lawn (Grass/lime)
> Kissable (Hot pink/lt. pink)
> Zebra (Black/white
> 
> Robinson Anton Rayon Plus - Reg $8.95 paid $0.25
> *Colours*
> Light Pink
> Goldenrod
> Cocoa Mulch
> Pale Yellow
> Honeysuckle
> Pro Navy
> Sage
> Violet
> Pastel Blue
> Salmon
> Fire Blue
> Very Red
> Coral
> Purple
> Tan
> Paris Blue
> 
> *Variegated*
> Mexicana
> Flag
> Gray
> Gray
> Red
> Rainbow (pastel)
> Pink (pastel)
> 
> So some of these are 35 weight, and some are stuff I would never normally buy because they are so pricey. I am pretty excited to be trying out some new stuff. I also got some sulky when they had the first wave of clearance.
> 
> If you made it this far god bless, I am just so excited and dh thinks I am CRAZY



 Major score!  I would be equally as thrilled if I were you. I can't wait to see what you make. I have never tried the variegated thread, but always wanted to! Have fun! 

I got the call from the repair shop. They woman who originally told me it was all covered called to apologize to me and let me know it is all being taken care of and that it is all covered under warranty including labor.  I just won't have it back until late next week because they have to order the part. Bummer. I'm still going to attempt PR 4. I'm having way too much fun not to try it. we'll see how it goes. 

All you ladies in the path of Irene, I will be praying for you to stay safe this weekend, hoping nobody sustains damages or injuries and everyone's power stays on!


----------



## billwendy

mphalens said:


> Haven't had time to read, but promised Wendy I'd post Finn's BTS outfit (still gotta make Savannah something to coordinate):
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK - have a fabulous day!  I'm off for some outlet shopping!!!



He will be rockin that outfit for sure!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessica52877

princesskayla said:


> Would anyone care to invite me to Pinterest? (I think that is what it is called?) Thanks!
> 
> jonicarroll [at] yahoo [dot] [com]



I don't know how to invite someone but I just signed up when I went to the site. I see people asking for invites here and there. Is that different then what I did?


----------



## miprender

jessica52877 said:


> I don't know how to invite someone but I just signed up when I went to the site. I see people asking for invites here and there. Is that different then what I did?



I having a hard time navigating that sight.  How do you pin something? All I can do is like a page.


Edited: I think I figured it out


----------



## ncmomof2

Here are some Cars dresses for HS.    I found a smaller black dot in my stach for the ruffle. 
















I got our Magical Express stuff today so I know it is coming quick!  I have 4 more dresses to go and then I have to figure out how many shirts I need to make.


----------



## dianemom2

Granna4679 said:


> [SIZE="3"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I do remember that Vida because I commented on the fabric (the swirly down the sides).  I loved it so much I went out and bought the fabric and still haven't used it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> I can't wait to see what you make with the swirly pink fabric.  Everything you post is always so adorable!
> 
> [quote="scrap_heaven, post: 42388212"]WARNING WARNING​
> BRAGGING ABOUT TO HAPPEN
> 
> A favourite local shop near me is clearing out a HUGE HUGE SUPPLY of different threads.
> Paid $21.67 - SAVED $582.72
> 
> YLI - Metallic thread Regularly $11.95each (500y) paid $0.33 each
> 
> *Colours* 2 of each total 21 (Persian Blue is only 1)
> Sapphire
> Green
> Aqua
> Silver
> Persian Blue
> Spring Green
> Purple
> Copper
> Carnation Pink
> Lavender
> Red
> 
> YLI - Soft Touch Cotton $6.95 (1000y) paid $0.50
> 
> *Colours*
> Lavender
> Kent Green
> Kelly Green
> Turquoise
> 
> Polyneon Madeira reg $2 (400y) paid $0.50
> *Colours*
> Black
> White
> 
> Wonderfil Invisifil reg $11.95 (2500y) paid $1
> *Colours*
> Brown
> Black
> 
> Robinson Anton Swirl Sensation reg $8.95 (700y) paid $0.25
> *Colours*
> Deep Ocean (blue/turquoise)
> Caribbean Wave (green/aqua)
> Unbrk. China (blue/white)
> Candy cane (red/white)
> Peacock Feather (green/purple)
> Dark Velvet Rose (Burgundy/pink)
> Spring Lawn (Grass/lime)
> Kissable (Hot pink/lt. pink)
> Zebra (Black/white
> 
> Robinson Anton Rayon Plus - Reg $8.95 paid $0.25
> *Colours*
> Light Pink
> Goldenrod
> Cocoa Mulch
> Pale Yellow
> Honeysuckle
> Pro Navy
> Sage
> Violet
> Pastel Blue
> Salmon
> Fire Blue
> Very Red
> Coral
> Purple
> Tan
> Paris Blue
> 
> *Variegated*
> Mexicana
> Flag
> Gray
> Gray
> Red
> Rainbow (pastel)
> Pink (pastel)
> 
> So some of these are 35 weight, and some are stuff I would never normally buy because they are so pricey. I am pretty excited to be trying out some new stuff. I also got some sulky when they had the first wave of clearance.
> 
> If you made it this far god bless, I am just so excited and dh thinks I am CRAZY



Congratulations on your awesome deals!



ncmomof2 said:


> Here are some Cars dresses for HS.    I found a smaller black dot in my stach for the ruffle.


I love how they turned out!

So my kids are supposed to start school on Monday.  My younger one is so excited because it is her first year of middle school.  But who knows what will happen with this hurricane that is headed our way.  I guess tomorrow evening we will be putting the patio furniture into the garage just to be safe.


----------



## mphalens

princesskayla said:


> Would anyone care to invite me to Pinterest? (I think that is what it is called?) Thanks!
> 
> jonicarroll [at] yahoo [dot] [com]



Sent you an invite incase you hadn't already gotten on . . . 



LazyDanes said:


> I've been lurking awhile- you all are so inspiring. I've been sewing for a little over a year and am really enjoying it. I recently convinced my husband I NEEDED an embroidery machine which was also a huge upgrade to my sewing machine. Now I need to learn to use it well. (What does one do with so many feet?)
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to say hi, and that I love all your creations. The project runway has been a treat to follow, too.



Jealous you got an embroidery machine!  Welcome to the addiction that is the Disboutiquers!!!!  Start posting! 



VBAndrea said:


> She's a beauty!  Almost as pretty as Patience.  And I love that you have hills in your neighborhood!  Living so close to the ocean all we have is flat land.
> 
> And we buy extended warranties as well --  for us they even cover extras like door dings, but the price for the warranty isn't bad and the peace of mind makes it worthwhile for me.  And we bought a brand new car and couldn't get 0% financing , but I was happy with less than 1%!  We have never had any debt either (aside from home mortgages) but we had an Acura that ran beautifully but the a/c was broken.  In RI I managed, but VB summers are a nightmare.  Our BMW became a money pit.  In two years we put over $10K into the car and then it failed inspection the next year so it was time to say goodbye.  We now see it parked in the employee lot of the dealership we traded it in at with some bumper stickers added to it -- not sure why someone would put bumper stickers on a BMW, but it's his/her car now so whatever.
> 
> 
> So stinkin' cute!!!!  Please get pics of him in it!
> 
> 
> Thanks.  The kids are both up so we need to head to Joann's and the gas station -- must have a full tank of gas.  I think I have enough food, flashlights and first aid stuff.  I am not worried about any injuries to ourselves -- we may get some damage to our house though and I always fear our trees falling onto the house.  I just need to be prepared for power outages.
> 
> 
> I forwarded you the invite Marianne sent me.  Hope that works -- I didn't sign up b/c it requires a FB account and I'm not overly interested in joining FB.



Andrea - I didn't know Pinterest requires a facebook account . . . are you sure?  I think it's just one of the ways you can sign up/in . . . but 

Here's hoping y'all stay out of the hurricane's path!  I'm all in a tizzy about getting back to NC on time (we're supposed to drive back on Sunday)!!!

And thanks for the kind words on the BTS outfit!  There will be pictures, I promise!!!



DMGeurts said:


> So cute!  I can't wait to see Savannah's coordinating outfit.
> 
> D~



Suggestions on said outfit are more than welcome!!!!  I only bought 1 yard of the fabric so there's some left after his pants, but not a ton . . .

Congrats on the new car!!!  I definitely think some Disney family stickers would be super cute!

Oh!  And when we bought our Ford Taurus Wagon in March of 2010 it had 90,000miles on it.  Today it has 133,000miles.  Yeah, I don't drive a lot or anything 



RMAMom said:


> Oh that's fantastic!!!



Thanks!!!



dianemom2 said:


> Awwwww, that is so cute!  I love the little extra applique on the back of the shirt.



Thanks!  He isn't sure which character that is (Is it the Lorax?  I can't remember either) but he said he had to have him on the back! 



Granna4679 said:


> Congrats again on the new car.  The least you could have done is park the car near "the crosswalk" that you painted and taken the picture.  That way people would just think that you were excited about the car and wouldn't laugh at you for REALLY taking a picture of the crosswalk.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this....how cute!!  I guess you hand appliqued the tie??  You are so smart!!  Be sure to take a picture of Finn and Savannah in their matching outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning towards the Chev. Traverse when we get a "new to us" car but I love the Flex too.  Some of our friends just got one...really roomy inside.  Oh and I have you beat...I am driving a 2007 Saturn (which I bought new) and it just rolled over 138,000 miles yesterday!  Yep....I drive A LOT!!



I agree - park next to the crosswalk and snap a pic!!!

I cut the tie shape out and then I did a satin stitch - so yes, I guess I did   I promise, there will be pictures!!!! 

I'd LOVE a Traverse (or whatever GM vehicle I could get that's the same thing) . . . I really want an 8 passenger vehicle again . . . really really really.



cogero said:


> These are awesome
> 
> I need to finish packing and take pictures of my Runway project. Oh and if anyone is at the parks and sees us feel free to come and say hello



Have an AWESOME trip!!!  Can't wait to see pictures!!!  And thanks!  I think they came out pretty awesome too!!! 



Diz-Mommy said:


> I'm too far behind to quote, but I just wanted to write to let ya'll know I was still alive in case anyone missed me.  We are officially in phase 1 of Operation New House.  We closed on our house this week and we've been in our apartment for nearly two weeks.  I miss our old house already.  I'm pretty sure a family of elephants live above us and they wake up around 1:30 AM each day.  The dishwasher only works if I prop a kitchen chair against it in just the right position...soooooo at this point I'm hoping and praying our contractor works FAST!
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE all the week 2 Runway creations!!  As far as jumping in for week 3 goes, I made something for myself not too long ago, but does that count if I submit something I've already made before the challenge was posted?  It sorta feels like cheating so I though I'd ask...
> 
> Dempsey is getting a "physical", because my husband insisted I take him in before I start back up sewing for our trip.  He was muttering something about someone crying over a broke down machine just days before our last trip and pouting around the house because someone wasn't going to get her sewing list completed, but I have no idea who he was talking about
> 
> The plan is to tie dye while my dearest machine is at the spa, and perhaps get a few things cut out and ready to sew.  I don't have much made for the trip yet and I'm about 2 months away....so much for sewing ahead of time



Hey!  I've missed you!!!  Sorry the apartment is less than stellar   I hope your machine has a fabulous time at the spa and that you still get a lot done!  



scrap_heaven said:


> WARNING WARNING​
> BRAGGING ABOUT TO HAPPEN
> 
> A favourite local shop near me is clearing out a HUGE HUGE SUPPLY of different threads.
> Paid $21.67 - SAVED $582.72



Congrats on the AWESOME deal!!!



miprender said:


> Tornadoes, Earthquakes and Hurricanes OH MY  This has been one heck of a summer.  They keep predicting RI is going to get it head on. Great   DH's first day of school is Monday and he is already going to have a make up day  if it hits us Sunday.
> 
> So cute. How long are you up here for? Sorry we still haven't met up. Someday we will get together. I hope you found lots of bargains at Wrentham Outlets.
> 
> 
> You should join FB just to join the Disboutique thread there. It is a closed group so only people that are members in there can chat.



I really really hope this storm just hangs a right and goes away!!!  I hate watching the news when these "perfect storms" are predicted to hit RI - they always go to the '38 footage and my dad starts telling the story of the school bus full of kids that got washed away 

One of these days we will get to meet!!!  I feel like I just got back here yesterday and it's been two weeks!!!  I'll be back two times this fall, so who knows, maybe before 2012 we WILL get to meet!!!

And I agree - Andrea you just need to join FB for the Disboutique thread there and stay hidden from the rest 



love to stitch said:


> That is a great outfit.



Thanks!



VBAndrea said:


> Yes, dh reminded me both our houses will get hit -- our insurance co. may just love us!  They are already evacuating parts of VB.  We're about 4 or 5 miles from the ocean, so doubt we'll get evacuated.  First northern NC gets hit and then I heard Long Island gets the next big hit. Let's hope the pattern changes a bit b/t now and Saturday.  I want to get my project runway done and didn't plan on hurricane interference!



I hope neither house gets hit!!!  I'm freaked that we'll be out of town when the storm hits NC . . . and then we might get stuck here when it hits RI . . .   At least it's still predicted to be sunny on Saturday in NH - we have a wedding to attend in Laconia and it's OUTSIDE!!!



billwendy said:


> He will be rockin that outfit for sure!!!!!!!!!!



I can't wait to see what he does on the first day of school . . . he's a riot lately!



jessica52877 said:


> I don't know how to invite someone but I just signed up when I went to the site. I see people asking for invites here and there. Is that different then what I did?



I think when it first started you could just join, then they went to invite/waiting list for a while . . . I tried to just join on my own and got put on a waiting list . . . so I asked a friend to invite me and I got in that way . . . 



miprender said:


> I having a hard time navigating that sight.  How do you pin something? All I can do is like a page.
> 
> 
> Edited: I think I figured it out



Did you figure it out?  I had to add a "pin it" to my bookmarks bar . . . 



ncmomof2 said:


> Here are some Cars dresses for HS.    I found a smaller black dot in my stach for the ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got our Magical Express stuff today so I know it is coming quick!  I have 4 more dresses to go and then I have to figure out how many shirts I need to make.



So cute!  LOVE the mini black polka dot!!!  Good choice!!!


----------



## ivey_family

scrap_heaven said:


> WARNING WARNING​
> BRAGGING ABOUT TO HAPPEN
> 
> A favourite local shop near me is clearing out a HUGE HUGE SUPPLY of different threads.
> Paid $21.67 - SAVED $582.72



Wow!  That's amazing!  How far is your shop from the Detroit border crossing?  It would almost be worth the trip up there to stock up!




mphalens said:


> Haven't had time to read, but promised Wendy I'd post Finn's BTS outfit (still gotta make Savannah something to coordinate):
> 
> Front:



Super cute idea for the start of school!  I love your roll-ups!




ncmomof2 said:


> Here are some Cars dresses for HS.    I found a smaller black dot in my stach for the ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got our Magical Express stuff today so I know it is coming quick!  I have 4 more dresses to go and then I have to figure out how many shirts I need to make.



Are you tired of hearing how great your dresses are yet?  We got our ME papers today, too!

May I ask how you stabilize the cotton for all your appliques?  They look amazing.  I'm having a really hard time embroidering on cotton.  


My Marathon and Jiffy shirts order came earlier this week, so I've finally been able to make some progress on the embroidered parts of our trip clothes.  It's been a big learning experience, but I am totally enjoying it!  I've completed 1 t-shirt, 2 onesies and a polo so far.  I'm amazed by how relatively easy t-shirts are to work with!  The sticking point is that darn cotton!  I've stitched out the same design 3 times.  Attempt #1 - 4x4 size - turned out great; #2 and #3 - 6x10 size - both puckered, despite upping the stabilizer.  I think I'm doing something wrong in the fusing and hooping.  I'm going to take it all in to my local shop on Saturday and see if they can help me resolve it.

I also have at least one possibility for PR Week 4 finished.  Yay!  (If I can get my puckering problem resolved, I'll have two to pick from.)  It's interesting that so many of you don't sew for yourselves.  That's the whole reason I started sewing - to make costumes for me.  I didn't get really excited about sewing for my kids until I came across this thread.  

Ok, I must get back to work!  I'll hopefully have at least one set of outfits to share tomorrow.

Regards,
C.


----------



## mkwj

ncmomof2 said:


> Here are some Cars dresses for HS.    I found a smaller black dot in my stach for the ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got our Magical Express stuff today so I know it is coming quick!  I have 4 more dresses to go and then I have to figure out how many shirts I need to make.



These turned out so cute.  I think we are going to be down there at the same time.  We check in on the 24th.  

D- Love your new car.  I would love to trade in my van for a SUV.  Enjoy it!!!

Marianne-  Love Fin's outfit.  That is adorable.  The colors are so vibrant.  

Question

Since my son will be missing a week of school, he has to do some sort of project.  It has to be presented within a couple of weeks after we return.  He goes to a Greek Charter school, so I figure something in Epcot would be the best.  Plus we have 2 full days there, so it will be easier.  Does anyone have any ideas on something we could do?  He is in 1st grade if that matters.


----------



## ncmomof2

ivey_family said:


> Are you tired of hearing how great your dresses are yet?  We got our ME papers today, too!
> 
> May I ask how you stabilize the cotton for all your appliques?  They look amazing.  I'm having a really hard time embroidering on cotton.
> 
> 
> C.



Thanks!  It looks like we will be in WD at the same time.  We can't wait!

As far as stabilizing, I just use a tear away and hoop as tight as I can.  Heather's appliques a awesome!



mkwj said:


> These turned out so cute.  I think we are going to be down there at the same time.  We check in on the 24th.



Thanks!  We check in on the 27th.  We are staying 9 nights, our longest trip!  Everyone is excited, but it is a lot of sewing!


----------



## mommy2mrb

mkwj said:


> Question
> 
> Since my son will be missing a week of school, he has to do some sort of project.  It has to be presented within a couple of weeks after we return.  He goes to a Greek Charter school, so I figure something in Epcot would be the best.  Plus we have 2 full days there, so it will be easier.  Does anyone have any ideas on something we could do?  He is in 1st grade if that matters.



when we went in March for Megan's b-day trip, I had made flags of all the countries and had the KidCOT CM's write "happy birthday megan" in their language! maybe you could have them write some sentence and teach him how to say it.  also, you can get little souveniors for a few $$ at each country and have him learn a bit about each place and do a show and tell.


----------



## GlassSlippers

I just put my first dress in my brand spankin' new Etsy shop, FancifulFinery!  I'm afraid it's just going to sit there forever, but I had to at least try! I also hope I didn't just break the rules by posting this, but I had to share my big ol' case of nerves with somebody and I figured y'all would understand. I have three more to list, but not tonight. Tomorrow we take DD to college, so I need to get off of this silly computer.

Type atcha later!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## ivey_family

ncmomof2 said:


> Thanks!  It looks like we will be in WD at the same time.  We can't wait!
> 
> As far as stabilizing, I just use a tear away and hoop as tight as I can.  Heather's appliques a awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  We check in on the 27th.  We are staying 9 nights, our longest trip!  Everyone is excited, but it is a lot of sewing!




We're checking in on the same day.    We're staying 8 nights, which will also be our longest trip.  My husband comes home every night, saying, "I want to leave NOW!"  The kids don't even know yet, though.  

Tear away, huh?  Hmmm.  Maybe I'm over-stabilizing.  I've been going by the stitch count and what each stabilizer can generally support.


One more t-shirt complete.  Woohoo!  Now to bed!!!

Regards,
C.


----------



## princesskayla

LazyDanes said:


> Anyway, just wanted to say hi, and that I love all your creations. The project runway has been a treat to follow, too.



Welcome - and join us! Make yourself something and email me! We would love to see it. 



Diz-Mommy said:


> Dempsey is getting a "physical", because my husband insisted I take him in before I start back up sewing for our trip.  He was muttering something about someone crying over a broke down machine just days before our last trip and pouting around the house because someone wasn't going to get her sewing list completed, but I have no idea who he was talking about
> 
> The plan is to tie dye while my dearest machine is at the spa, and perhaps get a few things cut out and ready to sew.  I don't have much made for the trip yet and I'm about 2 months away....so much for sewing ahead of time



I don't have much for my trip either. I have alot of big plans but nothing to show for it yet! I better get busy. I love the story about your last trip. Sounds like something I would do. 



jessica52877 said:


> I don't know how to invite someone but I just signed up when I went to the site. I see people asking for invites here and there. Is that different then what I did?



I tried to sign up but I was put on the waiting list. Thanks to those that sent me invites. I am signed up now! Very cool.



ncmomof2 said:


> Here are some Cars dresses for HS.    I found a smaller black dot in my stach for the ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got our Magical Express stuff today so I know it is coming quick!  I have 4 more dresses to go and then I have to figure out how many shirts I need to make.



Love it - so cute. You have the best ideas! You will be done with your sewing list in no time!


----------



## NiniMorris

We leave home for Disney on the 23rd, staying at POFQ until the first of October.

Let's see, that is 27 days and some change....and I only have 22 shirts to finish.  Totally doable!  Now that all the baby drama is over, I should be ready to go with hours to spare!


Nini

PS...anyone want to meet up?


----------



## DMGeurts

ncmomof2 said:


> Here are some Cars dresses for HS.    I found a smaller black dot in my stach for the ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got our Magical Express stuff today so I know it is coming quick!  I have 4 more dresses to go and then I have to figure out how many shirts I need to make.



Adorable!  Yay for the ME stuff...  You're getting so close!



mphalens said:


> Congrats on the new car!!!  I definitely think some Disney family stickers would be super cute!
> 
> Oh!  And when we bought our Ford Taurus Wagon in March of 2010 it had 90,000miles on it.  Today it has 133,000miles.  Yeah, I don't drive a lot or anything



Thanks...  ROFL on the mileage.  Here's my mileage...  In 2004 (while dh was in Iraq) my van flipped over 100k miles.  She's at 129k and some change now.  Sooo...  29K miles in 7 years - which averages out to 4k a year.  ROFL.  So...  I don't know how I get away with so few miles - but I am one of those people that try to consolidate trips into town.  



mkwj said:


> These turned out so cute.  I think we are going to be down there at the same time.  We check in on the 24th.
> 
> D- Love your new car.  I would love to trade in my van for a SUV.  Enjoy it!!!



Have a great trip!!!  

I am loving my new car... but every time I look at it for a few minutes, I like it, then my brain calculator starts thinking payments and I want to throw up...  I need to get over that.  



GlassSlippers said:


> I just put my first dress in my brand spankin' new Etsy shop, FancifulFinery!  I'm afraid it's just going to sit there forever, but I had to at least try! I also hope I didn't just break the rules by posting this, but I had to share my big ol' case of nerves with somebody and I figured y'all would understand. I have three more to list, but not tonight. Tomorrow we take DD to college, so I need to get off of this silly computer.
> Lori in East Podunk



It will be OK... I go through that every time I list something on Etsy.  If it sits, it sits - that's how I look at it.  Like some places, they are out a lot of $$ until it sells, with me - I am out very little $$ and just a bit of time (usually) - so it can sit.  Either someone will buy it, or I just keep it for myself - no harm done.    I wish you the best of luck.  

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

ncmomof2 said:


> Here are some Cars dresses for HS.    I found a smaller black dot in my stach for the ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got our Magical Express stuff today so I know it is coming quick!  I have 4 more dresses to go and then I have to figure out how many shirts I need to make.


As always, your work is fantastic!  I like the smaller dot for the ruffle as well.



mommy2mrb said:


> when we went in March for Megan's b-day trip, I had made flags of all the countries and had the KidCOT CM's write "happy birthday megan" in their language! maybe you could have them write some sentence and teach him how to say it.  also, you can get little souveniors for a few $$ at each country and have him learn a bit about each place and do a show and tell.


That's a great idea!  I'd also suggest taking a picture of your ds in each country and then when you get home have him make either a small scrapbook or a posterboard presentation where he writes a fact or two about each country under the pic.



GlassSlippers said:


> I just put my first dress in my brand spankin' new Etsy shop, FancifulFinery!  I'm afraid it's just going to sit there forever, but I had to at least try! I also hope I didn't just break the rules by posting this, but I had to share my big ol' case of nerves with somebody and I figured y'all would understand. I have three more to list, but not tonight. Tomorrow we take DD to college, so I need to get off of this silly computer.
> 
> Type atcha later!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


Congrats!  I am probably going to start a shop once the kids are in school.  Just for a little extra money to feed back into the BGs ~ I'm not looking to do it as a full time job.


All righty ... I have loads to do today.  I forgot about the kid's dental appts yesterday so instead of heading to Joann's in the morning I had to head to the dentist.   then I finally got their school supply lists so I we had to go to Target to pick up a couple of more things (I originally went BTS supply shopping in July off last year's lists, but a few things changed).  Then I had to go to the Navy Exchange in hopes they had little mini propane tanks for our camping burner -- guess everyone else had dh's idea as none are to be found in this city.  By the time I got home from Joann's it was late afternoon -- traffic was a mess too as were the stores.  Everyone runs out to stock up when hurricanes are about to strike.  You can never find things like flashlights or batteries.  The only thing we wanted was a spare propane tank  -- I think we're set on everything else.  Then we had to reorganize the garage so we can fit all our outdoor things in it --   which I have to move today   So I got very little sewing done last night   I have a lot more things to do for hurricane preparedness like bleach out the bathtubs (they need to be filled with water in case we lose water), put all photos albums,scrapbooks etc in plastic totes, have all laundry done (though we have plenty of extras I don't want two weeks worth of laundry to do when our power comes back on), and various other crap like that.  I am still hopeful I can get my project near completion today.  We shall see.  I will likely miss out on next week's PR unless our power is one of the first restored, but I'm expecting about five days without power since this hurricane is predicted to be the worst we will ever see in our lifetime.  We do plan on staying here -- the only parts of Virginia Beach that have been evacuated so far are homes along the coast.  All right -- must get off the computer, get dressed and get things in the garage b/f it gets too hot out.


----------



## NiniMorris

VBAndrea said:


> As always, your work is fantastic!  I like the smaller dot for the ruffle as well.
> 
> 
> That's a great idea!  I'd also suggest taking a picture of your ds in each country and then when you get home have him make either a small scrapbook or a posterboard presentation where he writes a fact or two about each country under the pic.
> 
> 
> Congrats!  I am probably going to start a shop once the kids are in school.  Just for a little extra money to feed back into the BGs ~ I'm not looking to do it as a full time job.
> 
> 
> All righty ... I have loads to do today.  I forgot about the kid's dental appts yesterday so instead of heading to Joann's in the morning I had to head to the dentist.   then I finally got their school supply lists so I we had to go to Target to pick up a couple of more things (I originally went BTS supply shopping in July off last year's lists, but a few things changed).  Then I had to go to the Navy Exchange in hopes they had little mini propane tanks for our camping burner -- guess everyone else had dh's idea as none are to be found in this city.  By the time I got home from Joann's it was late afternoon -- traffic was a mess too as were the stores.  Everyone runs out to stock up when hurricanes are about to strike.  You can never find things like flashlights or batteries.  The only thing we wanted was a spare propane tank  -- I think we're set on everything else.  Then we had to reorganize the garage so we can fit all our outdoor things in it --   which I have to move today   So I got very little sewing done last night   I have a lot more things to do for hurricane preparedness like bleach out the bathtubs (they need to be filled with water in case we lose water), put all photos albums,scrapbooks etc in plastic totes, have all laundry done (though we have plenty of extras I don't want two weeks worth of laundry to do when our power comes back on), and various other crap like that.  I am still hopeful I can get my project near completion today.  We shall see.  I will likely miss out on next week's PR unless our power is one of the first restored, but I'm expecting about five days without power since this hurricane is predicted to be the worst we will ever see in our lifetime.  We do plan on staying here -- the only parts of Virginia Beach that have been evacuated so far are homes along the coast.  All right -- must get off the computer, get dressed and get things in the garage b/f it gets too hot out.




Stay Safe!  All the people in the path of the storm have been in our prayers constantly...


Nini


----------



## babynala

mphalens said:


> Haven't had time to read, but promised Wendy I'd post Finn's BTS outfit (still gotta make Savannah something to coordinate):
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK - have a fabulous day!  I'm off for some outlet shopping!!!


This is really cute.  Can you do a simple skirt for Savannah and use the fabric as an accent (since you don't have too much left)? 



LazyDanes said:


> I've been lurking awhile- you all are so inspiring. I've been sewing for a little over a year and am really enjoying it. I recently convinced my husband I NEEDED an embroidery machine which was also a huge upgrade to my sewing machine. Now I need to learn to use it well. (What does one do with so many feet?)
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to say hi, and that I love all your creations. The project runway has been a treat to follow, too.


Welcome!  Congrats on the new machine.  I know I don't ever use all the features that my machine has but I'm glad to have a machine that sews well.  Someday I will figure out what all those feet are for.  I still have a love/hate relationship with my ruffler.  I think that maybe if I ruffle for a long time the screw that sets the ruffle factor moves from all the vibration but I'm not sure.  



DMGeurts said:


> However, I'd really like to get the Disney family vinyl decals for the back of the Edge - that would be so cute.
> 
> D~


That would be cute and I could picture a cute little logo from your store on there too.  



cogero said:


> I need to finish packing and take pictures of my Runway project. Oh and if anyone is at the parks and sees us feel free to come and say hello


Have a great time on your trip.  I know your family will get lots of attention in all  their wonderful outfits.  I will be waiting for your full report about the cruise too.  



Diz-Mommy said:


> I'm too far behind to quote, but I just wanted to write to let ya'll know I was still alive in case anyone missed me.  We are officially in phase 1 of Operation New House.  We closed on our house this week and we've been in our apartment for nearly two weeks.  I miss our old house already.  I'm pretty sure a family of elephants live above us and they wake up around 1:30 AM each day.  The dishwasher only works if I prop a kitchen chair against it in just the right position...soooooo at this point I'm hoping and praying our contractor works FAST!
> 
> Dempsey is getting a "physical", because my husband insisted I take him in before I start back up sewing for our trip.  He was muttering something about someone crying over a broke down machine just days before our last trip and pouting around the house because someone wasn't going to get her sewing list completed, but I have no idea who he was talking about
> 
> The plan is to tie dye while my dearest machine is at the spa, and perhaps get a few things cut out and ready to sew.  I don't have much made for the trip yet and I'm about 2 months away....so much for sewing ahead of time


Yeah, it must feel great to have the closing on the old house completed.  I think in this market that is the hardest part.  Sorry that apartment living is not working out for you but just think that all these bumps in the road are leading to a new house, but having to prop a chair against the dishwasher is a little extreme.  Hope your machine comes back rested and ready to work.  




scrap_heaven said:


> WARNING WARNING​
> BRAGGING ABOUT TO HAPPEN
> 
> A favourite local shop near me is clearing out a HUGE HUGE SUPPLY of different threads.
> Paid $21.67 - SAVED $582.72
> If you made it this far god bless, I am just so excited and dh thinks I am CRAZY


GREAT SCORE!!!!  I would be very excited too.  Can't wait to see what you make with all that thread, especially the verigated.  Let me know if you like how the metalic thread works out because I am in the market for some decent metalic thread.  



Fruto76 said:


> It rarely happens that you have to spend less $ to get something fixed then expected.
> 
> 
> 
> ncmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some Cars dresses for HS.    I found a smaller black dot in my stach for the ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got our Magical Express stuff today so I know it is coming quick!  I have 4 more dresses to go and then I have to figure out how many shirts I need to make.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting close now.  Love the cars dresses!
> 
> 
> 
> ivey_family said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Marathon and Jiffy shirts order came earlier this week, so I've finally been able to make some progress on the embroidered parts of our trip clothes.  It's been a big learning experience, but I am totally enjoying it!  I've completed 1 t-shirt, 2 onesies and a polo so far.  I'm amazed by how relatively easy t-shirts are to work with!  The sticking point is that darn cotton!  I've stitched out the same design 3 times.  Attempt #1 - 4x4 size - turned out great; #2 and #3 - 6x10 size - both puckered, despite upping the stabilizer.  I think I'm doing something wrong in the fusing and hooping.  I'm going to take it all in to my local shop on Saturday and see if they can help me resolve it.
> 
> I also have at least one possibility for PR Week 4 finished.  Yay!  (If I can get my puckering problem resolved, I'll have two to pick from.)  It's interesting that so many of you don't sew for yourselves.  That's the whole reason I started sewing - to make costumes for me.  I didn't get really excited about sewing for my kids until I came across this thread.
> 
> Ok, I must get back to work!  I'll hopefully have at least one set of outfits to share tomorrow.
> 
> Regards,
> C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you are getting lots of things done.  I hope you figure out your puckering problem.  Is the design Heather Sue's?  if not maybe the bigger sizes are not as well digitized as the smaller version.  If it is a Heather Sue design then it might be a problem with the amount of stablizier you are using.  If you are close to the stich count for the amount you are using you could try using an extra piece of stablizier.
> 
> 
> 
> GlassSlippers said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just put my first dress in my brand spankin' new Etsy shop, FancifulFinery!  I'm afraid it's just going to sit there forever, but I had to at least try! I also hope I didn't just break the rules by posting this, but I had to share my big ol' case of nerves with somebody and I figured y'all would understand. I have three more to list, but not tonight. Tomorrow we take DD to college, so I need to get off of this silly computer.
> 
> Type atcha later!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How exciting!  I wouldn't worry if it doesn't sell quickly or not at all.  When you get the time try listing some other pieces and see if you get any takers.  I can imagine it might be hard for a buyer to find things.  Good luck to your DD
Click to expand...


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> All righty ... I have loads to do today.  I forgot about the kid's dental appts yesterday so instead of heading to Joann's in the morning I had to head to the dentist.   then I finally got their school supply lists so I we had to go to Target to pick up a couple of more things (I originally went BTS supply shopping in July off last year's lists, but a few things changed).  Then I had to go to the Navy Exchange in hopes they had little mini propane tanks for our camping burner -- guess everyone else had dh's idea as none are to be found in this city.  By the time I got home from Joann's it was late afternoon -- traffic was a mess too as were the stores.  Everyone runs out to stock up when hurricanes are about to strike.  You can never find things like flashlights or batteries.  The only thing we wanted was a spare propane tank  -- I think we're set on everything else.  Then we had to reorganize the garage so we can fit all our outdoor things in it --   which I have to move today   So I got very little sewing done last night   I have a lot more things to do for hurricane preparedness like bleach out the bathtubs (they need to be filled with water in case we lose water), put all photos albums,scrapbooks etc in plastic totes, have all laundry done (though we have plenty of extras I don't want two weeks worth of laundry to do when our power comes back on), and various other crap like that.  I am still hopeful I can get my project near completion today.  We shall see.  I will likely miss out on next week's PR unless our power is one of the first restored, but I'm expecting about five days without power since this hurricane is predicted to be the worst we will ever see in our lifetime.  We do plan on staying here -- the only parts of Virginia Beach that have been evacuated so far are homes along the coast.  All right -- must get off the computer, get dressed and get things in the garage b/f it gets too hot out.



I will be praying for you and your family Andrea...  Please let us know when you can, how things are going.  



babynala said:


> That would be cute and I could picture a cute little logo from your store on there too.



Ooooh - now that is a WONDERFUL idea... any ideas where I can get one made???  

D~


----------



## ncmomof2

NiniMorris said:


> We leave home for Disney on the 23rd, staying at POFQ until the first of October.
> 
> Let's see, that is 27 days and some change....and I only have 22 shirts to finish.  Totally doable!  Now that all the baby drama is over, I should be ready to go with hours to spare!
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...anyone want to meet up?




We are checking in at Port Orleans on the 27th.  We have never stayed there before.


----------



## dianemom2

mkwj said:


> Question
> 
> Since my son will be missing a week of school, he has to do some sort of project.  It has to be presented within a couple of weeks after we return.  He goes to a Greek Charter school, so I figure something in Epcot would be the best.  Plus we have 2 full days there, so it will be easier.  Does anyone have any ideas on something we could do?  He is in 1st grade if that matters.



When my girls were younger and we went to Disney, I found this great website that had a printable journal that you could customize for your trip.  There was a space for the kids to write about what they did each day and draw a picture.  There was some pages for them to add pictures or postcards.  There were some pages for each of the parks.  I had it printed at Kinko's and I paid for a colored cover and a spiral binding plus a plastic cover sheet.  The kids loved doing the journal and they presented it to the class when they came home.  Since it was covered and had the spiral binding it has lasted since then and they still take it out to look at from time to time.

I was able to find the website where I got the journal.  Here is a link:
http://www.themouseforless.com/downloads/kids/journal.shtml



GlassSlippers said:


> I just put my first dress in my brand spankin' new Etsy shop, FancifulFinery!  I'm afraid it's just going to sit there forever, but I had to at least try! I also hope I didn't just break the rules by posting this, but I had to share my big ol' case of nerves with somebody and I figured y'all would understand.
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


Good luck!  I hope it sells quickly!



VBAndrea said:


> All righty ... I have loads to do today.  I forgot about the kid's dental appts yesterday so instead of heading to Joann's in the morning I had to head to the dentist.   then I finally got their school supply lists so I we had to go to Target to pick up a couple of more things (I originally went BTS supply shopping in July off last year's lists, but a few things changed).  Then I had to go to the Navy Exchange in hopes they had little mini propane tanks for our camping burner -- guess everyone else had dh's idea as none are to be found in this city.  By the time I got home from Joann's it was late afternoon -- traffic was a mess too as were the stores.  Everyone runs out to stock up when hurricanes are about to strike.  You can never find things like flashlights or batteries.  The only thing we wanted was a spare propane tank  -- I think we're set on everything else.  Then we had to reorganize the garage so we can fit all our outdoor things in it --   which I have to move today   So I got very little sewing done last night   I have a lot more things to do for hurricane preparedness like bleach out the bathtubs (they need to be filled with water in case we lose water), put all photos albums,scrapbooks etc in plastic totes, have all laundry done (though we have plenty of extras I don't want two weeks worth of laundry to do when our power comes back on), and various other crap like that.  I am still hopeful I can get my project near completion today.  We shall see.  I will likely miss out on next week's PR unless our power is one of the first restored, but I'm expecting about five days without power since this hurricane is predicted to be the worst we will ever see in our lifetime.  We do plan on staying here -- the only parts of Virginia Beach that have been evacuated so far are homes along the coast.  All right -- must get off the computer, get dressed and get things in the garage b/f it gets too hot out.



Good luck with the hurricane!  It sounds like you will be very prepared!  We only have a few things to do.  We are on the west side of I95 so they are predicting that it won't be as bad right here but they already evacuated Ocean City last night.  We  have to take in the patio furniture and the benches from out in the front of the house.  I am not sure what to do about the potted plants.  Maybe I will just take them off the deck and the porch and set them in the yard.  We loose power here quite frequently, even with thunderstorms and rainstorms  so I am guessing we may be without power for a bit too.


----------



## NiniMorris

DMGeurts said:


> I will be praying for you and your family Andrea...  Please let us know when you can, how things are going.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh - now that is a WONDERFUL idea... any ideas where I can get one made???
> 
> D~



OK...the insurance underwriter in me is screaming..."Don't do it!"
Please check with your insurance company first.  Most people don't know, but putting a decal or sign with your business name can make the vehicle a business vehicle and make your insurance invalid!


Just make that quick call before you do it.  Most people don't realize that in the event of an accident, insurance companies (and their lawyers) look for ways to deny claims.  They are NOT on your side! They are NOT there to protect your interest, but rather the interest of the company! (which is how they keep your premiums low.)= Or at least semi low!)

Sorry...but I have seen that too may times....sermon over!




ncmomof2 said:


> We are checking in at Port Orleans on the 27th.  We have never stayed there before.



We have never stayed there either, but I was loving the idea of the refurbed rooms!

If you'd like...pm me and we can see if our schedules allow us to meet up!


Nini


----------



## Meshell2002

ncmomof2 said:


> Here are some Cars dresses for HS.    I found a smaller black dot in my stach for the ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got our Magical Express stuff today so I know it is coming quick!  I have 4 more dresses to go and then I have to figure out how many shirts I need to make.




Love it all! I feel bad making so much stuff more my girl and just a tshirt here and there for my boy....but what else do you do for boys?



ivey_family said:


> Wow!  That's amazing!  How far is your shop from the Detroit border crossing?  It would almost be worth the trip up there to stock up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute idea for the start of school!  I love your roll-ups!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you tired of hearing how great your dresses are yet?  We got our ME papers today, too!
> 
> *May I ask how you stabilize the cotton for all your appliques?  They look amazing.  I'm having a really hard time embroidering on cotton. *
> 
> 
> My Marathon and Jiffy shirts order came earlier this week, so I've finally been able to make some progress on the embroidered parts of our trip clothes.  It's been a big learning experience, but I am totally enjoying it!  I've completed 1 t-shirt, 2 onesies and a polo so far.  I'm amazed by how relatively easy t-shirts are to work with!  The sticking point is that darn cotton!  I've stitched out the same design 3 times.  Attempt #1 - 4x4 size - turned out great; #2 and #3 - 6x10 size - both puckered, despite upping the stabilizer.  I think I'm doing something wrong in the fusing and hooping.  I'm going to take it all in to my local shop on Saturday and see if they can help me resolve it.
> 
> I also have at least one possibility for PR Week 4 finished.  Yay!  (If I can get my puckering problem resolved, I'll have two to pick from.)  It's interesting that so many of you don't sew for yourselves.  That's the whole reason I started sewing - to make costumes for me.  I didn't get really excited about sewing for my kids until I came across this thread.
> 
> Ok, I must get back to work!  I'll hopefully have at least one set of outfits to share tomorrow.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I'm curious what everyone does too. I have no problem with knits....but wovens are another story. Seems like no magic formula. Usually with just a simple monogram I can use 1 or 2 layers of temporary iron on tear away.....but with the appliques I can't get it right. The best one I've done so far (on woven) had cut away hooped, and then tear away floated under the hoop.

*I tried yesterday to applique the Jessie 4x4... 4 times*

1st time.....machine got hot and shut off halfway through the design
2nd time...stabilizer came unhooped and skewed the design
3rd time.....needle broke inside the hair with the dense stitch area and ripped the fabric and stabilizer
4th time....machine screen froze up and refused to let me go to the next step...even though my design was smack center when i restarted i couldn't get it to line up right.

I hope this doesn't mean my embroidery/sewing combo is about to bite the dust. I have no problem with the sewing mode....just embroidery....the weird thing is I use the same touch screen for sewing and have never had a problem during sewing mode....so I'm afraid it may be my embroidery module. My machine is 10 yrs old...so way past computer warrenty. My embroidery module has not been used much for its age (its below 100,00 stitches)....*anyone have any experience with this?*

I don't want to take it in....my trip is in about 12 weeks...so i need my sewing machine right now....


----------



## mommy2mrb

Saying lots of prayers for all in the path of the hurricane! stay safe and check in if you can!


----------



## SallyfromDE

I came across this on the MNSSHP thread, and thought everyone would enjoy it:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/7221256...=no&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade



mkwj said:


> Since my son will be missing a week of school, he has to do some sort of project.  It has to be presented within a couple of weeks after we return.  He goes to a Greek Charter school, so I figure something in Epcot would be the best.  Plus we have 2 full days there, so it will be easier.  Does anyone have any ideas on something we could do?  He is in 1st grade if that matters.



Kirsta goes to a Greek Charter also. This is her 5th and last year there. She can't wait to be out of a uniform.


----------



## miprender

ncmomof2 said:


> Here are some Cars dresses for HS.    I found a smaller black dot in my stach for the ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got our Magical Express stuff today so I know it is coming quick!  I have 4 more dresses to go and then I have to figure out how many shirts I need to make.



Love the dresses and  for you ME packet



mphalens said:


> I really really hope this storm just hangs a right and goes away!!!  I hate watching the news when these "perfect storms" are predicted to hit RI - they always go to the '38 footage and my dad starts telling the story of the school bus full of kids that got washed away
> 
> One of these days we will get to meet!!!  I feel like I just got back here yesterday and it's been two weeks!!!  I'll be back two times this fall, so who knows, maybe before 2012 we WILL get to meet!!!
> 
> 
> Did you figure it out?  I had to add a "pin it" to my bookmarks bar . . .
> YES I needed to add that pin it and make some bookmarks to pin it too.



The history channel did a story on '38 and that is just a sad story.
My F-i-L's family(before he was born) lost alot in that hurricane. They had a house on Oakland Beach(Warwick) and the whole house was swept away. Luckily we live not too far from Joanne's so I don't have to worry about the storm surge. I am just afraid of all the trees near my house.

When you come up in the fall hopefully we can get together. I thought things would settle down after we got back from Disney but it seemed even crazier before we left.




GlassSlippers said:


> I just put my first dress in my brand spankin' new Etsy shop, FancifulFinery!  I'm afraid it's just going to sit there forever, but I had to at least try! I also hope I didn't just break the rules by posting this, but I had to share my big ol' case of nerves with somebody and I figured y'all would understand. I have three more to list, but not tonight. Tomorrow we take DD to college, so I need to get off of this silly computer.
> 
> Type atcha later!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk







NiniMorris said:


> We leave home for Disney on the 23rd, staying at POFQ until the first of October.
> 
> Let's see, that is 27 days and some change....and I only have 22 shirts to finish.  Totally doable!  Now that all the baby drama is over, I should be ready to go with hours to spare!
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...anyone want to meet up?



I wish we could meet up. I loved the POFQ when we stayed there in 2009.



Meshell2002 said:


> I'm curious what everyone does too. I have no problem with knits....but wovens are another story. Seems like no magic formula. Usually with just a simple monogram I can use 1 or 2 layers of temporary iron on tear away.....but with the appliques I can't get it right. The best one I've done so far (on woven) had cut away hooped, and then tear away floated under the hoop.
> 
> *I tried yesterday to applique the Jessie 4x4... 4 times*



I was told never to use tear away on knits as it is not strong enough. The lady at the sewing shop said always use cut away.

Sorry your machine is giving you fits.




mommy2mrb said:


> Saying lots of prayers for all in the path of the hurricane! stay safe and check in if you can!



Thanks at least I have until Sunday to post. After that not sure if we will lose power or not.


----------



## froggy33

miprender said:


> Love it! I really have to make myself one





love to stitch said:


> This is a great bag.



Thanks!  I very rarely make anything for myself, but for the quick trip in May I was able to do a few things.  I hope to make some fun maternity shirts for our upcoming trip!

The rosetta is so easy, as many on here will tell you!  And if you are a fast ruffler it goes very quickly!



ncmomof2 said:


> Here are some Cars dresses for HS.    I found a smaller black dot in my stach for the ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got our Magical Express stuff today so I know it is coming quick!  I have 4 more dresses to go and then I have to figure out how many shirts I need to make.



So cute!  I like the small black dot. Good luck on getting everything done!!


----------



## DisMomJill

mphalens said:


> Sent you an invite incase you hadn't already gotten on . . .



Could you send one to me also?  jilldadams [at] gmail [dot] com

Thanks!!


----------



## ivey_family

NiniMorris said:


> We leave home for Disney on the 23rd, staying at POFQ until the first of October.
> 
> Let's see, that is 27 days and some change....and I only have 22 shirts to finish.  Totally doable!  Now that all the baby drama is over, I should be ready to go with hours to spare!
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...anyone want to meet up?



Looks like we're overlapping with you.  I'd love to meet  up, but I don't think dh would be in favor of that.  (He's SUPER shy.)  So, I'm hopeful I'll spot some of you around the parks and it will be unavoidable!  




babynala said:


> Wow, you are getting lots of things done.  I hope you figure out your puckering problem.  Is the design Heather Sue's?  if not maybe the bigger sizes are not as well digitized as the smaller version.  If it is a Heather Sue design then it might be a problem with the amount of stablizier you are using.  If you are close to the stich count for the amount you are using you could try using an extra piece of stabilizier.



It is a HeatherSue that I'm having trouble with, so I'm sure the problem is with something I'm doing, not the design.  I have taken the stitch count into account, but I think I'm warping the cotton when fusing on the stabilizer.  



Meshell2002 said:


> I'm curious what everyone does too. I have no problem with knits....but wovens are another story. Seems like no magic formula. Usually with just a simple monogram I can use 1 or 2 layers of temporary iron on tear away.....but with the appliques I can't get it right. The best one I've done so far (on woven) had cut away hooped, and then tear away floated under the hoop.
> 
> *I tried yesterday to applique the Jessie 4x4... 4 times*
> 
> 1st time.....machine got hot and shut off halfway through the design
> 2nd time...stabilizer came unhooped and skewed the design
> 3rd time.....needle broke inside the hair with the dense stitch area and ripped the fabric and stabilizer
> 4th time....machine screen froze up and refused to let me go to the next step...even though my design was smack center when i restarted i couldn't get it to line up right.
> 
> I hope this doesn't mean my embroidery/sewing combo is about to bite the dust. I have no problem with the sewing mode....just embroidery....the weird thing is I use the same touch screen for sewing and have never had a problem during sewing mode....so I'm afraid it may be my embroidery module. My machine is 10 yrs old...so way past computer warrenty. My embroidery module has not been used much for its age (its below 100,00 stitches)....*anyone have any experience with this?*
> 
> I don't want to take it in....my trip is in about 12 weeks...so i need my sewing machine right now....



Oh, man!  That is so frustrating!  I hope you get it figured out and I'll post whatever advice I get from my local shop tomorrow!


Ok, I FINALLY have some actual trip clothes to share...

First, a onesie for dd...  (btw, there's a pic of my 16" doll I mentioned a few weeks ago.  Anyone old enough to recognize her?)






And, t-shirts for my boys...






A close-up of LMcQ.  I used a shiny fabric for the car (and Mack) and the lightening bolt.  I forgot to run my iron over the car to bond the HeatnBond lite before starting the satin stitch, so there is a little puckering on the hood.  Lesson learned there!






A couple shots of the boys in their new shirts and easy-fits.  I couldn't get them both to look at the same time.  (Now I understand that old adage about not working with animals or kids!  )












After three REALLY late nights of sewing, I'm taking today off and napping when the kids do!

Regards,
C.


----------



## DisMomJill

I just asked to join the DisBoutiquers group on FB.  Hoping one of the admins sees this and approves me


----------



## tricia

ncmomof2 said:


> Here are some Cars dresses for HS.    I found a smaller black dot in my stach for the ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got our Magical Express stuff today so I know it is coming quick!  I have 4 more dresses to go and then I have to figure out how many shirts I need to make.



Very cute as usual.  Love it with the little polka dot.



ivey_family said:


> Looks like we're overlapping with you.  I'd love to meet  up, but I don't think dh would be in favor of that.  (He's SUPER shy.)  So, I'm hopeful I'll spot some of you around the parks and it will be unavoidable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a HeatherSue that I'm having trouble with, so I'm sure the problem is with something I'm doing, not the design.  I have taken the stitch count into account, but I think I'm warping the cotton when fusing on the stabilizer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, man!  That is so frustrating!  I hope you get it figured out and I'll post whatever advice I get from my local shop tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Ok, I FINALLY have some actual trip clothes to share...
> 
> First, a onesie for dd...  (btw, there's a pic of my 16" doll I mentioned a few weeks ago.  Anyone old enough to recognize her?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, t-shirts for my boys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close-up of LMcQ.  I used a shiny fabric for the car (and Mack) and the lightening bolt.  I forgot to run my iron over the car to bond the HeatnBond lite before starting the satin stitch, so there is a little puckering on the hood.  Lesson learned there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple shots of the boys in their new shirts and easy-fits.  I couldn't get them both to look at the same time.  (Now I understand that old adage about not working with animals or kids!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three REALLY late nights of sewing, I'm taking today off and napping when the kids do!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



More Cars stuff, hooray.  I see they love the pockets, wonder how many rocks you will find in them after a day of wear?


----------



## Granna4679

VBAndrea said:


> Yes, dh reminded me both our houses will get hit -- our insurance co. may just love us!  They are already evacuating parts of VB.  We're about 4 or 5 miles from the ocean, so doubt we'll get evacuated.  First northern NC gets hit and then I heard Long Island gets the next big hit. Let's hope the pattern changes a bit b/t now and Saturday.  I want to get my project runway done and didn't plan on hurricane interference!



ANDREA AND ALL OF YOU IN THE HURRICANE'S PATH...please be safe and let us know you are all okay as soon as you can.  I will be keeping you all in my prayers!!



miprender said:


> I was told never to use tear away on knits as it is not strong enough. The lady at the sewing shop said always use cut away.



On my tshirts (and I have done 29 in the last 3 weeks)...I lay the shirt out inside out, place 2 pieces of tear away, on top of each other,  and then place a piece of iron-on stabilizer on top of that and iron it to the shirt.  Then I hoop all of it (3 pieces of stabilizer and shirt).  Dont' pull or stretch the shirt.  I don't use anything under each piece of fabric on the design.  I know some people use spray adhesive but I just hold it in place until the tack down is done.  I have not had any problems with puckering (every now and then I may get a tiny little place where the stitching is dense but nothing that wont' iron flat). 



ivey_family said:


> Ok, I FINALLY have some actual trip clothes to share...
> 
> First, a onesie for dd...  (btw, there's a pic of my 16" doll I mentioned a few weeks ago.  Anyone old enough to recognize her?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, t-shirts for my boys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close-up of LMcQ.  I used a shiny fabric for the car (and Mack) and the lightening bolt.  I forgot to run my iron over the car to bond the HeatnBond lite before starting the satin stitch, so there is a little puckering on the hood.  Lesson learned there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple shots of the boys in their new shirts and easy-fits.  I couldn't get them both to look at the same time.  (Now I understand that old adage about not working with animals or kids!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three REALLY late nights of sewing, I'm taking today off and napping when the kids do!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



They are all really cute!!  I love the CARS shorts too.  And that little one...she is a doll!


----------



## dianemom2

Granna4679 said:


> On my tshirts (and I have done 29 in the last 3 weeks)...I lay the shirt out inside out, place 2 pieces of tear away, on top of each other,  and then place a piece of iron-on stabilizer on top of that and iron it to the shirt.  Then I hoop all of it (3 pieces of stabilizer and shirt).  Dont' pull or stretch the shirt.  I don't use anything under each piece of fabric on the design.  I know some people use spray adhesive but I just hold it in place until the tack down is done.  I have not had any problems with puckering (every now and then I may get a tiny little place where the stitching is dense but nothing that wont' iron flat).



On my t-shirts I use heavy weight cut away in a single layer.  I also make sure not to pull or stretch the shirt when hooping it.  I don't use spray adhesive or anything between the layers in my appliques either.   I just lay it down and hold it into place.  The hard thing for me is being a lefty I have a hard time trimming the appliqued fabrics as close as I wish I could get them.  I find lefty scissors just don't work quite as well.


----------



## mkwj

mommy2mrb said:


> when we went in March for Megan's b-day trip, I had made flags of all the countries and had the KidCOT CM's write "happy birthday megan" in their language! maybe you could have them write some sentence and teach him how to say it.  also, you can get little souveniors for a few $$ at each country and have him learn a bit about each place and do a show and tell.





dianemom2 said:


> When my girls were younger and we went to Disney, I found this great website that had a printable journal that you could customize for your trip.  There was a space for the kids to write about what they did each day and draw a picture.  There was some pages for them to add pictures or postcards.  There were some pages for each of the parks.  I had it printed at Kinko's and I paid for a colored cover and a spiral binding plus a plastic cover sheet.  The kids loved doing the journal and they presented it to the class when they came home.  Since it was covered and had the spiral binding it has lasted since then and they still take it out to look at from time to time.
> 
> I was able to find the website where I got the journal.  Here is a link:
> http://www.themouseforless.com/downloads/kids/journal.shtml



These are both great ideas Thanks



SallyfromDE said:


> Kirsta goes to a Greek Charter also. This is her 5th and last year there. She can't wait to be out of a uniform.



I LOVE being in a uniform school.  It is so easy to just pull it out for each day.  So far my son could care less, but he has never been picky about clothes.  Our school goes to 8th grade.  Wish it went through high school.



Meshell2002 said:


> I'm curious what everyone does too. I have no problem with knits....but wovens are another story. Seems like no magic formula. Usually with just a simple monogram I can use 1 or 2 layers of temporary iron on tear away.....but with the appliques I can't get it right. The best one I've done so far (on woven) had cut away hooped, and then tear away floated under the hoop.
> 
> *I tried yesterday to applique the Jessie 4x4... 4 times*
> 
> 1st time.....machine got hot and shut off halfway through the design
> 2nd time...stabilizer came unhooped and skewed the design
> 3rd time.....needle broke inside the hair with the dense stitch area and ripped the fabric and stabilizer
> 4th time....machine screen froze up and refused to let me go to the next step...even though my design was smack center when i restarted i couldn't get it to line up right.
> 
> I hope this doesn't mean my embroidery/sewing combo is about to bite the dust. I have no problem with the sewing mode....just embroidery....the weird thing is I use the same touch screen for sewing and have never had a problem during sewing mode....so I'm afraid it may be my embroidery module. My machine is 10 yrs old...so way past computer warrenty. My embroidery module has not been used much for its age (its below 100,00 stitches)....*anyone have any experience with this?*
> 
> I don't want to take it in....my trip is in about 12 weeks...so i need my sewing machine right now....



I had mine serviced while we were at beach a couple of weeks ago.  After getting it back I was doing a shirt and the needle got hung up and messed the whole shirt up  I tried a few other things sometimes it worked and sometimes it didn't.  Finally took it back in and they fixed it right there for me.  Ended up the bobbin case was bent a little.  Works like a dream now.  I would have never thought of that.  I hope you figure it out.  I know it is frustrating.


----------



## Meshell2002

miprender said:


> Love the dresses and  for you ME packet
> 
> 
> 
> The history channel did a story on '38 and that is just a sad story.
> My F-i-L's family(before he was born) lost alot in that hurricane. They had a house on Oakland Beach(Warwick) and the whole house was swept away. Luckily we live not too far from Joanne's so I don't have to worry about the storm surge. I am just afraid of all the trees near my house.
> 
> When you come up in the fall hopefully we can get together. I thought things would settle down after we got back from Disney but it seemed even crazier before we left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish we could meet up. I loved the POFQ when we stayed there in 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> I was told never to use tear away on knits as it is not strong enough. The lady at the sewing shop said always use cut away.
> 
> Sorry your machine is giving you fits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks at least I have until Sunday to post. After that not sure if we will lose power or not.



ooh I meant to specify the two layers of tear away I use on monogram (low stitch count on wovens)...it seams at least with me that on the heavier appliques even...i have to hoop at least one layer of cut away....and add tear away if the stitch count is high (wovens).




mkwj said:


> These are both great ideas Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE being in a uniform school.  It is so easy to just pull it out for each day.  So far my son could care less, but he has never been picky about clothes.  Our school goes to 8th grade.  Wish it went through high school.
> 
> 
> 
> I had mine serviced while we were at beach a couple of weeks ago.  After getting it back I was doing a shirt and the needle got hung up and messed the whole shirt up  I tried a few other things sometimes it worked and sometimes it didn't.  Finally took it back in and they fixed it right there for me.  Ended up the bobbin case was bent a little.  Works like a dream now.  I would have never thought of that.  I hope you figure it out.  I know it is frustrating.



*Ivey_family *I lost your quote but I HAD THAT DOLL! its a "My Friend Jenny" by Fisher Price....believe made mid 70s to early 80s. I think mine is at my Mom's...not sure though 

I hope its nothing super expensive to fix. I've had my machine long enough that i have tons of extras for it but couldn't afford another Bernina embroidery (I'm SAHM now but I paid for my machine when I was working)....the idea makes me want to faint.

I'm really really hoping that it was just hot yesterday, forgot to mention that the a/c was off yesterday (being repaired) while I was working so the room got pretty hot (i think it was about 100 outside here yesterday...today its 102).

I talked to my tech on the phone who said the screen issue could be something simple like a frayed wire all the way to the motherboard of the embroidery module going out soon....but he's going out of town for 10 days....so I guess that will give me time to sew a few things before I consider sending it in. I think I will try a different design today....maybe there's a strange spell on the Jessie.


----------



## DisneyAPMama

Hello Everyone..I would like to say Hi and introduce my self. My Name is Jessica. I have 3 kids ranging form 11yrs to 10 months... So I'm a tad busy as a SAHM. I enjoy sewing my last project was Easter skirts and pants for kids... Obviously we all love the Mouse! We have been APs since our first kiddo turned 1 years.. So our kids have been growing up and taking their first steps at DLand. 

I have been sewing off and on for about 3 years now.. I can do some basic twirl skirts, pants and jumpers. I have yet to try out hand appliqueing detailed stuff. I have cut out some fabric squares and made appliques that way.. but I've been wanting to try making Disney characters. Usually I just buy some  premade by others to add to my outfits.. I'm actually scared to try.. that just seems silly.. but its true... It looks hard.. however I'm gonna give it a shot.. 

My poor sewing machine has been sitting just waiting for me to use her.... but family stuff keeps getting in the way of Mamas sewing... I have closets full of fabrics (my addition)... and I cant wait to start sewing...so long story short.. I'm returning to sewing..


----------



## tmh0206

On my tshirts (and I have done 29 in the last 3 weeks)...I lay the shirt out inside out, place 2 pieces of tear away, on top of each other,  and then place a piece of iron-on stabilizer on top of that and iron it to the shirt.  Then I hoop all of it (3 pieces of stabilizer and shirt).  Dont' pull or stretch the shirt.  I don't use anything under each piece of fabric on the design.  I know some people use spray adhesive but I just hold it in place until the tack down is done.  I have not had any problems with puckering (every now and then I may get a tiny little place where the stitching is dense but nothing that wont' iron flat). 





dianemom2 said:


> On my t-shirts I use heavy weight cut away in a single layer.  I also make sure not to pull or stretch the shirt when hooping it.  I don't use spray adhesive or anything between the layers in my appliques either.   I just lay it down and hold it into place.  The hard thing for me is being a lefty I have a hard time trimming the appliqued fabrics as close as I wish I could get them.  I find lefty scissors just don't work quite as well.



OK, SO this *QUESTION* can be answered by both of you or either of you or anyone else w/an answer:

since you hoop your t-shirt, do you remove side stitching and then re-stitch after it is embroidered?

~~~~~~ me sitting at my desk waiting patiently to learn from the experts!


----------



## honeybear66

Hello ladies & gents!
I have been a lurker for quite a while and am just starting to find my feet with all this sewing business. I have been in posession of my grandmothers sewing machine for almost 20 years but have only just recently tried to use it!

As I am trying to get my sewing bits in order I have a quick question. How do you all keep your fabric looking so neat on your shelves? I'm guessing you wrap them round something if so what do you use? I live in Scotland but will be in Florida in October so will have access to all your wonderful crafting stores!


----------



## ericalynn1979

*QUESTION:*

Does anyone have a knot dress pattern they like?  Or has anyone tried modifying a Simply Sweet into a knot dress?  

I found a super cute dress on etsy that has inspired me to create a knot dress for my DD, but I can't find a pattern I really like.  I was thinking about doing the Simply Sweet and adding button holes and straps but I can't talk myself into it!


----------



## froggy33

I think a simply sweet could easily be a knot dress!  As you said, just make button holes and do long straps.

I always make my Vidas into knot dresses.  I think they are slightly more adjustable that way!


----------



## SallyfromDE

DisneyAPMama said:


> Hello Everyone..I would like to say Hi and introduce my self. My Name is Jessica. I have 3 kids ranging form 11yrs to 10 months... So I'm a tad busy as a SAHM. I enjoy sewing my last project was Easter skirts and pants for kids... Obviously we all love the Mouse! We have been APs since our first kiddo turned 1 years.. So our kids have been growing up and taking their first steps at DLand.
> 
> I have been sewing off and on for about 3 years now.. I can do some basic twirl skirts, pants and jumpers. I have yet to try out hand appliqueing detailed stuff. I have cut out some fabric squares and made appliques that way.. but I've been wanting to try making Disney characters. Usually I just buy some  premade by others to add to my outfits.. I'm actually scared to try.. that just seems silly.. but its true... It looks hard.. however I'm gonna give it a shot..
> 
> My poor sewing machine has been sitting just waiting for me to use her.... but family stuff keeps getting in the way of Mamas sewing... I have closets full of fabrics (my addition)... and I cant wait to start sewing...so long story short.. I'm returning to sewing..



Looking forward to seeing your projects



honeybear66 said:


> Hello ladies & gents!
> I have been a lurker for quite a while and am just starting to find my feet with all this sewing business. I have been in posession of my grandmothers sewing machine for almost 20 years but have only just recently tried to use it!
> 
> As I am trying to get my sewing bits in order I have a quick question. How do you all keep your fabric looking so neat on your shelves? I'm guessing you wrap them round something if so what do you use? I live in Scotland but will be in Florida in October so will have access to all your wonderful crafting stores!



You can get special cards for your fabric, but it seems to me they are pretty pricey. But if you go to a comic book store, they have basically the same thing for loads cheaper. Not that I have had that luxury yet.


----------



## honeybear66

SallyfromDE said:


> Looking forward to seeing your projects
> 
> 
> 
> You can get special cards for your fabric, but it seems to me they are pretty pricey. But if you go to a comic book store, they have basically the same thing for loads cheaper. Not that I have had that luxury yet.



Thanks!
I have collected quite a lot of fabric when I traveled and thought it time to tidy it up do your know what the comic store things would be called ? As I will need to do a search online at the nearest comic store is probably about 200 miles from me


----------



## dianemom2

tmh0206 said:


> On my tshirts (and I have done 29 in the last 3 weeks)...I lay the shirt out inside out, place 2 pieces of tear away, on top of each other,  and then place a piece of iron-on stabilizer on top of that and iron it to the shirt.  Then I hoop all of it (3 pieces of stabilizer and shirt).  Dont' pull or stretch the shirt.  I don't use anything under each piece of fabric on the design.  I know some people use spray adhesive but I just hold it in place until the tack down is done.  I have not had any problems with puckering (every now and then I may get a tiny little place where the stitching is dense but nothing that wont' iron flat).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, SO this *QUESTION* can be answered by both of you or either of you or anyone else w/an answer:
> 
> since you hoop your t-shirt, do you remove side stitching and then re-stitch after it is embroidered?
> 
> ~~~~~~ me sitting at my desk waiting patiently to learn from the experts!



Yes, depending on the size of the shirt.  If it is a small shirt (infant or toddler), I cut open both side seams and then re-stitch.  For a child's shirt I generally only need to cut open one side.  Most adult shirts I don't need to cut open but some of the more fitted shirts for women may need to have the side seams removed for you to hoop them.



ericalynn1979 said:


> *QUESTION:*
> 
> Does anyone have a knot dress pattern they like?  Or has anyone tried modifying a Simply Sweet into a knot dress?
> 
> I found a super cute dress on etsy that has inspired me to create a knot dress for my DD, but I can't find a pattern I really like.  I was thinking about doing the Simply Sweet and adding button holes and straps but I can't talk myself into it!



I would thing that you could easily adapt the Simply Sweet into the knot dress style.  Just make longer straps for over the shoulders.  You  might need to play around with the length of the shoulder straps before you sew the seam closed.  I think that the Simply Sweet would look great that way.  I can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## LazyDanes

mphalens said:


> Jealous you got an embroidery machine!  Welcome to the addiction that is the Disboutiquers!!!!  Start posting!


Thank you! Trying a multi-quote post now... maybe pictures later.



princesskayla said:


> Welcome - and join us! Make yourself something and email me! We would love to see it.


Thanks, making stuff for me is scary. I've made me a snuggie- everything else has been for the kids or the dogs.


----------



## RMAMom

So with 7 days and 15 or so shirts to go my PE770 has turned against me. Can anyoine tell me what this means






[/IMG]

This is the bottom or stabilizer side of the shirt. I have changed the bobbin and the needle and re- threaded. I'm lost. Can anyone help?


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

ericalynn1979 said:


> *QUESTION:*
> 
> Does anyone have a knot dress pattern they like?  Or has anyone tried modifying a Simply Sweet into a knot dress?
> 
> I found a super cute dress on etsy that has inspired me to create a knot dress for my DD, but I can't find a pattern I really like.  I was thinking about doing the Simply Sweet and adding button holes and straps but I can't talk myself into it!



I bought a simplicity pattern that is a knot dress with an apron or without.  I haven't made anything with it yet so not sure how it will turn out.


----------



## cajunfan

honeybear66 said:


> Hello ladies & gents!
> I have been a lurker for quite a while and am just starting to find my feet with all this sewing business. I have been in posession of my grandmothers sewing machine for almost 20 years but have only just recently tried to use it!
> 
> As I am trying to get my sewing bits in order I have a quick question. How do you all keep your fabric looking so neat on your shelves? I'm guessing you wrap them round something if so what do you use? I live in Scotland but will be in Florida in October so will have access to all your wonderful crafting stores!



I use foam board that I pick up at the dollar store and then cut down to the size I want.


----------



## squirrel

cajunfan said:


> I use foam board that I pick up at the dollar store and then cut down to the size I want.



I'm too cheap to buy something to wrap the fabric around!  I've started cutting up cereal boxes and using the front and backs of them.  I've also saved the front and backs of cracker boxes for the smaller pieces of fabric.  It seems to be working fine for me.


----------



## Meshell2002

RMAMom said:


> So with 7 days and 15 or so shirts to go my PE770 has turned against me. Can anyoine tell me what this means
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> This is the bottom or stabilizer side of the shirt. I have changed the bobbin and the needle and re- threaded. I'm lost. Can anyone help?



Did you clean out the bobbin area?.....dust and lint can affect tension.

BTW ya'll won't believe this....did Rex this afternoon and no problems. Hopefully it will stay that way.


----------



## RMAMom

Meshell2002 said:


> Did you clean out the bobbin area?.....dust and lint can affect tension.
> 
> BTW ya'll won't believe this....did Rex this afternoon and no problems. Hopefully it will stay that way.



Yes, I took it apart and cleaned it, the was some dust in there. I m thinking I need to adjust the tension but I don't know how and I'm a little scared to try. I am afraid I will make it worse.


----------



## ireland_nicole

the boards are called comic book boards and they run roughly $10/100.  You just buy the size that will fit your shelves best.  I ,<3 mine!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Oh, re: stabilizer, I'm not an expert, but I do a lot of shirts.  I use a sulky iron on on the shirt, hoop heavyweight stabilizer, and float the shirt on the stabilizer w/ 505 spray...  works for me!


----------



## Meshell2002

Meshell2002 said:


> Did you clean out the bobbin area?.....dust and lint can affect tension.
> 
> BTW ya'll won't believe this....did Rex this afternoon and no problems. Hopefully it will stay that way.



yep quoting myself....tried Jessie again and BAM machine shut off in exactly the same place....grrr. maybe my machine needs a software update? too bad that Jessie is DD favorite TS character or I would just omit it from the project.

The only thing I can think of is to rewrite my memory card (I have to use magic box to convert to .art files no one sells them in that file type it seems) and see if the conversion just didn't work too well and try again.


----------



## Meshell2002

RMAMom said:


> Yes, I took it apart and cleaned it, the was some dust in there. I m thinking I need to adjust the tension but I don't know how and I'm a little scared to try. I am afraid I will make it worse.



Sometimes with the computerized machines you can just reset it....if its not in the manual maybe someone that has your machine can walk you through it.


----------



## VBAndrea

ivey_family said:


> Ok, I FINALLY have some actual trip clothes to share...
> 
> First, a onesie for dd...  (btw, there's a pic of my 16" doll I mentioned a few weeks ago.  Anyone old enough to recognize her?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, t-shirts for my boys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close-up of LMcQ.  I used a shiny fabric for the car (and Mack) and the lightening bolt.  I forgot to run my iron over the car to bond the HeatnBond lite before starting the satin stitch, so there is a little puckering on the hood.  Lesson learned there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple shots of the boys in their new shirts and easy-fits.  I couldn't get them both to look at the same time.  (Now I understand that old adage about not working with animals or kids!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three REALLY late nights of sewing, I'm taking today off and napping when the kids do!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Beautiful!!!  And the clothes are great too!



DisneyAPMama said:


> Hello Everyone..I would like to say Hi and introduce my self. My Name is Jessica. I have 3 kids ranging form 11yrs to 10 months... So I'm a tad busy as a SAHM. I enjoy sewing my last project was Easter skirts and pants for kids... Obviously we all love the Mouse! We have been APs since our first kiddo turned 1 years.. So our kids have been growing up and taking their first steps at DLand.
> 
> I have been sewing off and on for about 3 years now.. I can do some basic twirl skirts, pants and jumpers. I have yet to try out hand appliqueing detailed stuff. I have cut out some fabric squares and made appliques that way.. but I've been wanting to try making Disney characters. Usually I just buy some  premade by others to add to my outfits.. I'm actually scared to try.. that just seems silly.. but its true... It looks hard.. however I'm gonna give it a shot..
> 
> My poor sewing machine has been sitting just waiting for me to use her.... but family stuff keeps getting in the way of Mamas sewing... I have closets full of fabrics (my addition)... and I cant wait to start sewing...so long story short.. I'm returning to sewing..


Welcome!!!!



honeybear66 said:


> Hello ladies & gents!
> I have been a lurker for quite a while and am just starting to find my feet with all this sewing business. I have been in posession of my grandmothers sewing machine for almost 20 years but have only just recently tried to use it!
> 
> As I am trying to get my sewing bits in order I have a quick question. How do you all keep your fabric looking so neat on your shelves? I'm guessing you wrap them round something if so what do you use? I live in Scotland but will be in Florida in October so will have access to all your wonderful crafting stores!


Welcome!  I see you have already gotten answers, but comic board books if you are lining them up vertically is the way to go.



ericalynn1979 said:


> *QUESTION:*
> 
> Does anyone have a knot dress pattern they like?  Or has anyone tried modifying a Simply Sweet into a knot dress?
> 
> I found a super cute dress on etsy that has inspired me to create a knot dress for my DD, but I can't find a pattern I really like.  I was thinking about doing the Simply Sweet and adding button holes and straps but I can't talk myself into it!


I was going to tell you EXACTLY what Jessica had to say below (if Cheryl were here she'd make an arrow pointing down).



froggy33 said:


> I think a simply sweet could easily be a knot dress!  As you said, just make button holes and do long straps.
> 
> I always make my Vidas into knot dresses.  I think they are slightly more adjustable that way!





RMAMom said:


> So with 7 days and 15 or so shirts to go my PE770 has turned against me. Can anyoine tell me what this means
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> This is the bottom or stabilizer side of the shirt. I have changed the bobbin and the needle and re- threaded. I'm lost. Can anyone help?


My guess would be a lost thread hiding somewhere down in the bobbin case.  I had to clean my sewing machine (not embroidery machine) three times once to rid the problem.  Finally found a tiny thread the third cleaning.


----------



## dianemom2

squirrel said:


> I'm too cheap to buy something to wrap the fabric around!  I've started cutting up cereal boxes and using the front and backs of them.  I've also saved the front and backs of cracker boxes for the smaller pieces of fabric.  It seems to be working fine for me.



Oh, cereal boxes would work great!  When I get motivated to be organized I will give that a try.



RMAMom said:


> So with 7 days and 15 or so shirts to go my PE770 has turned against me. Can anyoine tell me what this means
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> This is the bottom or stabilizer side of the shirt. I have changed the bobbin and the needle and re- threaded. I'm lost. Can anyone help?



I am not sure,  I have never had that happen.  Have you tried a different bobbin?  My machine had one bobbin that it didn't like for some reason and each time I used it, my machine would jam up.  Once I threw that one away, my problem was solved.


----------



## miprender

ivey_family said:


> First, a onesie for dd...  (btw, there's a pic of my 16" doll I mentioned a few weeks ago.  Anyone old enough to recognize her?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, t-shirts for my boys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close-up of LMcQ.  I used a shiny fabric for the car (and Mack) and the lightening bolt.  I forgot to run my iron over the car to bond the HeatnBond lite before starting the satin stitch, so there is a little puckering on the hood.  Lesson learned there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three REALLY late nights of sewing, I'm taking today off and napping when the kids do!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I can't really see the puckering. It looks all good 
Love the shorts with the pockets. I might have to try that next time and DS has already put in a request for belt loops so he can hang his weapons



DisneyAPMama said:


> Hello Everyone..I would like to say Hi and introduce my self. My Name is Jessica. I have 3 kids ranging form 11yrs to 10 months... So I'm a tad busy as a SAHM. I enjoy sewing my last project was Easter skirts and pants for kids... Obviously we all love the Mouse! We have been APs since our first kiddo turned 1 years.. So our kids have been growing up and taking their first steps at DLand.
> 
> I have been sewing off and on for about 3 years now.. I can do some basic twirl skirts, pants and jumpers. I have yet to try out hand appliqueing detailed stuff. I have cut out some fabric squares and made appliques that way.. but I've been wanting to try making Disney characters. Usually I just buy some  premade by others to add to my outfits.. I'm actually scared to try.. that just seems silly.. but its true... It looks hard.. however I'm gonna give it a shot..
> 
> My poor sewing machine has been sitting just waiting for me to use her.... but family stuff keeps getting in the way of Mamas sewing... I have closets full of fabrics (my addition)... and I cant wait to start sewing...so long story short.. I'm returning to sewing..







dianemom2 said:


> Yes, depending on the size of the shirt.  If it is a small shirt (infant or toddler), I cut open both side seams and then re-stitch.  For a child's shirt I generally only need to cut open one side.  Most adult shirts I don't need to cut open but some of the more fitted shirts for women may need to have the side seams removed for you to hoop them.



 That scares me to do that. I know Aimee G did a nice tutorial on how she did it but I am still too scared to try it that way.



RMAMom said:


> So with 7 days and 15 or so shirts to go my PE770 has turned against me. Can anyone tell me what this means
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> This is the bottom or stabilizer side of the shirt. I have changed the bobbin and the needle and re- threaded. I'm lost. Can anyone help?



 It's the curse of the week away. It happened to me and I know Chaira too. It's spooky how it knows

I would be afraid of touching the tension. Maybe shut it off for a while and see if it works better I was always afraid I was going to overheat mine


----------



## Dustykins

ericalynn1979 said:


> *QUESTION:*
> 
> Does anyone have a knot dress pattern they like?  Or has anyone tried modifying a Simply Sweet into a knot dress?
> 
> I found a super cute dress on etsy that has inspired me to create a knot dress for my DD, but I can't find a pattern I really like.  I was thinking about doing the Simply Sweet and adding button holes and straps but I can't talk myself into it!



I've used this one:  http://bridgetbaxter.blogspot.com/2008/04/happy-anniversary-to-you.html  It's easy as pie to scale and best of all, it's free!! (and super easy to sew, this was the first thing I ever made).


----------



## RMAMom

Meshell2002 said:


> Sometimes with the computerized machines you can just reset it....if its not in the manual maybe someone that has your machine can walk you through it.





VBAndrea said:


> My guess would be a lost thread hiding somewhere down in the bobbin case.  I had to clean my sewing machine (not embroidery machine) three times once to rid the problem.  Finally found a tiny thread the third cleaning.





dianemom2 said:


> I am not sure,  I have never had that happen.  Have you tried a different bobbin?  My machine had one bobbin that it didn't like for some reason and each time I used it, my machine would jam up.  Once I threw that one away, my problem was solved.





miprender said:


> It's the curse of the week away. It happened to me and I know Chaira too. It's spooky how it knows
> 
> I would be afraid of touching the tension. Maybe shut it off for a while and see if it works better I was always afraid I was going to overheat mine



It's fixed!!!
I just kept googling different word like tension, troubleshooting and finally birdsnest and I found a forum where someone said to check the tension disks. I got a flashlight and looked in between the plastic  slits where I thread the machine and I found a thread in there. It took a minute to fish it out but once it was gone I was good to go!

Now if Irene will behave and we don't loose power I have half a chance! One week from today I get to hold my Grandbabies!!!


----------



## ivey_family

tricia said:


> More Cars stuff, hooray.  I see they love the pockets, wonder how many rocks you will find in them after a day of wear?



Thank you!  They used those pockets for all kinds of things today!  



Granna4679 said:


> They are all really cute!!  I love the CARS shorts too.  And that little one...she is a doll!



Thank you!



Meshell2002 said:


> *Ivey_family *I lost your quote but I HAD THAT DOLL! its a "My Friend Jenny" by Fisher Price....believe made mid 70s to early 80s. I think mine is at my Mom's...not sure though



Ding, ding ding!  That's the one.  My "My Friend Mandy" is here, too, just not in the pic.  She needs some hair styling done before she's picture ready!



ireland_nicole said:


> Oh, re: stabilizer, I'm not an expert, but I do a lot of shirts.  I use a sulky iron on on the shirt, hoop heavyweight stabilizer, and float the shirt on the stabilizer w/ 505 spray...  works for me!



What do you do for stabilizing your appliques on cotton?  All of yours look perfect.



VBAndrea said:


> Beautiful!!!  And the clothes are great too!



Thank you!



> Welcome!  I see you have already gotten answers, but comic board books if you are lining them up vertically is the way to go.



Wow!  I've never thought of storing fabric that way before!  Mine is all in a bunch of bins in a storage room.  Maybe someday I'll get that organized.  



miprender said:


> I can't really see the puckering. It looks all good
> Love the shorts with the pockets. I might have to try that next time and DS has already put in a request for belt loops so he can hang his weapons



Thank you!  My oldest put his wooden sword in one of the pockets today, so I'm guessing I'll need to add belt loops in the future, too!  Boys and their weapons - gotta love it!  



RMAMom said:


> It's fixed!!!



Yay on a fixed machine!  And, Yay for seeing grandbabies soon!



I forgot to include a picture of dh's shirt to match the boys' outfits.  He swears he will NOT wear it the same day they wear theirs.  We'll see...  (Oh, and there's Figment in our room.  )







Regards,
C.


----------



## VBAndrea

RMAMom said:


> It's fixed!!!
> I just kept googling different word like tension, troubleshooting and finally birdsnest and I found a forum where someone said to check the tension disks. I got a flashlight and looked in between the plastic  slits where I thread the machine and I found a thread in there. It took a minute to fish it out but once it was gone I was good to go!
> 
> Now if Irene will behave and we don't loose power I have half a chance! One week from today I get to hold my Grandbabies!!!


YAY!!!!  I knew there had to be a thread somewhere -- that's always the case with any of my machines when they misbehave.

Er, um, good luck not losing power, but the er um is b/c I think all of along the coast are going to be without -- dh just said the latest forecast gives us only 80 mph winds -- yay!!!!   Our house did great with 70 so 80 will hopefully be OK too.  And  our tenants in RI already sandbagged the basement windows and doors -- we never asked them to, they are just really good tenants.  Our lot there is high so I'm hopeful all will be well.  People safety is my #1 concern though -- houses can be fixed.  So please stay safe and that goes for all who are in the path of the storm.



ivey_family said:


> I forgot to include a picture of dh's shirt to match the boys' outfits.  He swears he will NOT wear it the same day they wear theirs.  We'll see...  (Oh, and there's Figment in our room.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.


I say be happy your dh will even wear it!  It looks great!  Hmm, I just reread what I wrote and I don't mean to give the impression that no one would want to wear the shirt -- it's more like my dh wouldn't be caught dead in a cars shirt or any Disney custom for that matter so I'd  be thrilled to have a spouse that would wear one.  I promise -- the shirt is fabulous!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

I am trying very very hard to get all the sewing done for our trip. We leave in 2 weeks, yikes! I have a ton to do, plus my DS's bday is next weekend! I am really hoping I can get it all done! I have to make all 3 costumes for MNSSHP and I think I just have one more top for DD and possibly another outfit, for my boys I have to put elastic in all their shorts (like 8 pair of shorts total), I have 3 shirts each for the boys. I wanted to make them trick or treat bags, wanted to do a Rosetta for me... but we shall see what actually gets done and what gets put off til next trip, lol. 

My BG box has been received so I can finally share my cruise outfit. I love how it turned out!


----------



## ivey_family

VBAndrea said:


> I say be happy your dh will even wear it!  It looks great!  Hmm, I just reread what I wrote and I don't mean to give the impression that no one would want to wear the shirt -- it's more like my dh wouldn't be caught dead in a cars shirt or any Disney custom for that matter so I'd  be thrilled to have a spouse that would wear one.  I promise -- the shirt is fabulous!



LOL!  Oh goodness, I never would have taken it like that.    He's already worn it to work, but is just not in favor of matching vacation clothes.  

Regards,
C.


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> I say be happy your dh will even wear it!  It looks great!  Hmm, I just reread what I wrote and I don't mean to give the impression that no one would want to wear the shirt -- it's more like my dh wouldn't be caught dead in a cars shirt or any Disney custom for that matter so I'd  be thrilled to have a spouse that would wear one.  I promise -- the shirt is fabulous!


I know what you mean. The shirt is fantastic but my husband would never wear it.  My husband nearly killed me when I tied dyed us matching shirts to wear for our one day trip to Disney at Christmas.  When we went a few years ago he asked me why I sewed "clown clothes" for the kids to wear to the parks everyday.  He was in the doghouse for that comment for several days!



MyDisneyTrio said:


> My BG box has been received so I can finally share my cruise outfit. I love how it turned out!


That is so cute!  My in-laws are talking about a Disney cruise for next summer. I think my tweens might wear that Mickey anchor shirt.  Where did you get that design?  Is it one of Heather Sue's?



So I was looking around at some designs on ebay and I saw the cutest crazy quilt patches that you make in the hoop.  I loved the designs and I loved how the finished quilt looked.  But I started thinking how awesome it would be to have something like that which could be Disney themed.  Has anybody seen any Disney themed crazy quilt designs for the embroidery machine?  I know that this is a project that I would not get to for several months since I have to start (and finish) the table cloths for the bat mitzvah.  But I love getting ideas ready for the next project while I am working on the current project.


----------



## princesskayla

ivey_family said:


> Ok, I FINALLY have some actual trip clothes to share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, t-shirts for my boys...



Super cute - and your kids are precious!



DisneyAPMama said:


> My poor sewing machine has been sitting just waiting for me to use her.... but family stuff keeps getting in the way of Mamas sewing... I have closets full of fabrics (my addition)... and I cant wait to start sewing...so long story short.. I'm returning to sewing..


Can't wait to see what you make - you can get started with a Disney inspired item for yourself and enter it into the Disboutique Runway. 



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I am trying very very hard to get all the sewing done for our trip. We leave in 2 weeks, yikes! I have a ton to do, plus my DS's bday is next weekend! I am really hoping I can get it all done! I have to make all 3 costumes for MNSSHP and I think I just have one more top for DD and possibly another outfit, for my boys I have to put elastic in all their shorts (like 8 pair of shorts total), I have 3 shirts each for the boys. I wanted to make them trick or treat bags, wanted to do a Rosetta for me... but we shall see what actually gets done and what gets put off til next trip, lol.
> 
> My BG box has been received so I can finally share my cruise outfit. I love how it turned out!



Ohh, I love it!


----------



## babynala

DMGeurts said:


> Ooooh - now that is a WONDERFUL idea... any ideas where I can get one made???
> 
> D~


I would assume some where online.  I think someone with a Silhoutte machine would be able to do it but I don't have one.  Although, now that I see Nini's quote I would be scared to put that on my car. 



Meshell2002 said:


> Love it all! I feel bad making so much stuff more my girl and just a tshirt here and there for my boy....but what else do you do for boys?


Sorry you are having so much trouble with your machine.  Sometimes when I get into trouble and try to line something up again I will either turn off my machine or reset the arm of my embroidery machine by pressing the button that you are supposed to press to move the arm before you take the embroidery unit off the machine.  As for boy stuff, I pretty much make a shirts.  I have made a few bowling shirts but my son doesn't seem to like these so I think I will stick with the t-shirts.  



ivey_family said:


> It is a HeatherSue that I'm having trouble with, so I'm sure the problem is with something I'm doing, not the design.  I have taken the stitch count into account, but I think I'm warping the cotton when fusing on the stabilizer.
> 
> First, a onesie for dd...  (btw, there's a pic of my 16" doll I mentioned a few weeks ago.  Anyone old enough to recognize her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, t-shirts for my boys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close-up of LMcQ.  I used a shiny fabric for the car (and Mack) and the lightening bolt.  I forgot to run my iron over the car to bond the HeatnBond lite before starting the satin stitch, so there is a little puckering on the hood.  Lesson learned there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple shots of the boys in their new shirts and easy-fits.  I couldn't get them both to look at the same time.  (Now I understand that old adage about not working with animals or kids!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three REALLY late nights of sewing, I'm taking today off and napping when the kids do!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Great job.  I am very impressed that you were able to make that onesie.  The Cars t-shirts are cool and I love the shorts with the little pockets.  Your little ones are so cute.  



dianemom2 said:


> On my t-shirts I use heavy weight cut away in a single layer.  I also make sure not to pull or stretch the shirt when hooping it.  I don't use spray adhesive or anything between the layers in my appliques either.   I just lay it down and hold it into place.  The hard thing for me is being a lefty I have a hard time trimming the appliqued fabrics as close as I wish I could get them.  I find lefty scissors just don't work quite as well.


I never really thought about being lef handed.  That makes it a little bit more tricky.


----------



## VBAndrea

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I am trying very very hard to get all the sewing done for our trip. We leave in 2 weeks, yikes! I have a ton to do, plus my DS's bday is next weekend! I am really hoping I can get it all done! I have to make all 3 costumes for MNSSHP and I think I just have one more top for DD and possibly another outfit, for my boys I have to put elastic in all their shorts (like 8 pair of shorts total), I have 3 shirts each for the boys. I wanted to make them trick or treat bags, wanted to do a Rosetta for me... but we shall see what actually gets done and what gets put off til next trip, lol.
> 
> My BG box has been received so I can finally share my cruise outfit. I love how it turned out!


That set is gorgeous!   I so want to go on a cruise just so I can make something with that ship applique.

You have a lot on your plate for just two weeks time.  What costumes are you making?  When it comes to crunch time for me I make a list of what I want to get done in a timeline form and it really helps.  I got all my outfits done and all hair accessories completed.  I failed 100% in the jewelry making dept though.



dianemom2 said:


> I know what you mean. The shirt is fantastic but my husband would never wear it.  My husband nearly killed me when I tied dyed us matching shirts to wear for our one day trip to Disney at Christmas.  When we went a few years ago he asked me why I sewed "clown clothes" for the kids to wear to the parks everyday.  He was in the doghouse for that comment for several days!
> 
> So I was looking around at some designs on ebay and I saw the cutest crazy quilt patches that you make in the hoop.  I loved the designs and I loved how the finished quilt looked.  But I started thinking how awesome it would be to have something like that which could be Disney themed.  Has anybody seen any Disney themed crazy quilt designs for the embroidery machine?  I know that this is a project that I would not get to for several months since I have to start (and finish) the table cloths for the bat mitzvah.  But I love getting ideas ready for the next project while I am working on the current project.


Clown clothes?! = DOGHOUSE big time!!!  My dh can't understand why I put so much time into making something for everyday (well, two things for every day) but he likes what I make and sees how happy it makes my dd.  He also has been very complimentary with things I make for the BG and even said he liked one of my PR outfits.


HURRICANE UPDATE:  This is from dh, I haven't put the news on yet.  We will supposedly fair very well.  Storm is breaking up a bit, losing intensity.  Should only be a cat 1 when it goes over VB.  Chances are very high we will still be without power, but I would expect it to get fixed faster as not as many trees will be down with weaker winds.  YAY!  It's windy and rainy now and I did have to go out on our screened in porch to let the pooches out.  One was completely unphased and the other wasn't too happy and peed right at the bottom of the stairs and came in.  The other wanted to stay out and drink from puddles in the yard (rain started around 10pm last night).  So all is well for now.  This is likely my last update though b/c we are shutting computers down.

Please stay safe everyone.  I think all will be better than expected since the storm is losing intensity.


----------



## scrap_heaven

My youngest neice turned 2 yesterday, she is the sweetest little peanut! I wanted to make her a minnie mouse themed dress (she is a HUGE FAN).  So I took on the Carla C precious pattern (HOLY MOLY).  I started working on it once I got the measurements for Lil S, Thursday night.  I stayed up ALL NIGHT went to sleep at 9:45am and then got back up at 11am.  But I got it finished and SHE LOVED IT, and best yet it FIT! Of course because I was so tired I forgot the camera.

The front and back, I didn't get detail photos but it has black ricrac around the collar and the the sleeves. I also added a under skirt with tool to give it body.








I also made this sweet little jumper for my daughter for school, it is Black and white Houndstooth (got 3.75m for $7.50 on super crazy clearance )
I added this little doggy with white minky so he is furry


----------



## DisMomJill

scrap_heaven said:


> My youngest neice turned 2 yesterday, she is the sweetest little peanut! I wanted to make her a minnie mouse themed dress (she is a HUGE FAN).  So I took on the Carla C precious pattern (HOLY MOLY).  I started working on it once I got the measurements for Lil S, Thursday night.  I stayed up ALL NIGHT went to sleep at 9:45am and then got back up at 11am.  But I got it finished and SHE LOVED IT, and best yet it FIT! Of course because I was so tired I forgot the camera.
> 
> The front and back, I didn't get detail photos but it has black ricrac around the collar and the the sleeves. I also added a under skirt with tool to give it body.


Love it.  I want to make a dress from this pattern for my DD (named Lillian like your DD).  I saw an idea for using yellow for the collar and sleeves, white for the bodice, and cow print for the skirt so it will be a Jessie dress.  Hoping it get it done before we go to WDW after Thanksgiving.  But I need to get back in the sewing groove by making some very simple things before I get started on the dress.

The jumper you made is also very cute.


----------



## miprender

Dustykins said:


> I've used this one:  http://bridgetbaxter.blogspot.com/2008/04/happy-anniversary-to-you.html  It's easy as pie to scale and best of all, it's free!! (and super easy to sew, this was the first thing I ever made).



Thanks. I just Pinned it



RMAMom said:


> It's fixed!!!
> I just kept googling different word like tension, troubleshooting and finally birdsnest and I found a forum where someone said to check the tension disks. I got a flashlight and looked in between the plastic  slits where I thread the machine and I found a thread in there. It took a minute to fish it out but once it was gone I was good to go!
> 
> Now if Irene will behave and we don't loose power I have half a chance! One week from today I get to hold my Grandbabies!!!



 and stay safe.



ivey_family said:


> I forgot to include a picture of dh's shirt to match the boys' outfits.  He swears he will NOT wear it the same day they wear theirs.  We'll see...  (Oh, and there's Figment in our room.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Love that shirt.  



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I am trying very very hard to get all the sewing done for our trip. We leave in 2 weeks, yikes! I have a ton to do, plus my DS's bday is next weekend! I am really hoping I can get it all done! I have to make all 3 costumes for MNSSHP and I think I just have one more top for DD and possibly another outfit, for my boys I have to put elastic in all their shorts (like 8 pair of shorts total), I have 3 shirts each for the boys. I wanted to make them trick or treat bags, wanted to do a Rosetta for me... but we shall see what actually gets done and what gets put off til next trip, lol.
> 
> My BG box has been received so I can finally share my cruise outfit. I love how it turned out!



That is so cute. I really love that Cruise ship design.

Sending pixie dust that you get all your sewing done.



scrap_heaven said:


> My youngest neice turned 2 yesterday, she is the sweetest little peanut! I wanted to make her a minnie mouse themed dress (she is a HUGE FAN).  So I took on the Carla C precious pattern (HOLY MOLY).  I started working on it once I got the measurements for Lil S, Thursday night.  I stayed up ALL NIGHT went to sleep at 9:45am and then got back up at 11am.  But I got it finished and SHE LOVED IT, and best yet it FIT! Of course because I was so tired I forgot the camera.
> 
> The front and back, I didn't get detail photos but it has black ricrac around the collar and the the sleeves. I also added a under skirt with tool to give it body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this sweet little jumper for my daughter for school, it is Black and white Houndstooth (got 3.75m for $7.50 on super crazy clearance )
> I added this little doggy with white minky so he is furry



Love everything but really love the little doggie


----------



## 1308Miles

ivey_family said:


> I forgot to include a picture of dh's shirt to match the boys' outfits.  He swears he will NOT wear it the same day they wear theirs.  We'll see...  (Oh, and there's Figment in our room.  )



OMG...LOVE this. How did you upsize this pattern? I just made a pirate themed bowling shirt for DS6 and would love to make a matching one for DH.



MyDisneyTrio said:


>



LOVE this too...I really need an embroidery machine. 



scrap_heaven said:


> My youngest neice turned 2 yesterday, she is the sweetest little peanut! I wanted to make her a minnie mouse themed dress (she is a HUGE FAN).  So I took on the Carla C precious pattern (HOLY MOLY).  I started working on it once I got the measurements for Lil S, Thursday night.  I stayed up ALL NIGHT went to sleep at 9:45am and then got back up at 11am.  But I got it finished and SHE LOVED IT, and best yet it FIT! Of course because I was so tired I forgot the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this sweet little jumper for my daughter for school, it is Black and white Houndstooth (got 3.75m for $7.50 on super crazy clearance )
> I added this little doggy with white minky so he is furry



GREAT work...I just made a Minnie-inspired Precious dress for DD2 and it took all night too! So worth it, though...it really is precious.  Love that houndstooth dress too. 

Hatches have been battened down here in CT. We're right in the crosshairs and Miss Irene will be passing directly overhead. Lucky us.  I have never seen such craziness at the grocery store. I witnessed several arguments over bottled water and people grabbing batteries off the shelves like it was armageddon. No eggs, bread, milk, candles, or flashlights to be found. Gas is all sold out. Our governor is closing all state highways at midnight tonight...this is insane! 

We live one mile from the banks of the CT River. Hope for the best for all of us. I will NOT fare well without electricity to run my sewing machine!


----------



## Piper

Just to let everyone who is in the path of the hurricane that I am sending prayers for safety for you all.  Living in Houston, I've been through my share in the last 66 years!


----------



## ivey_family

*1308Miles* - I used this pattern for dh shirt.  If you end up getting it, I can give you a couple tweaks to the pattern.  I would do the interfacing differently if I use it again.

Regards,
C.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Sorry Drive by posting.  My youngest wants to wear a karate uniform for halloween.  The only one I can find is a Simplicity and it is $15.95  I tried YCMT but no luck.  anyone know of any inexpensive patterns for this?  Thanks I promise I will come back and look and quote all the cute stuff later.


----------



## mom2rtk

lynnanddbyz said:


> Sorry Drive by posting.  My youngest wants to wear a karate uniform for halloween.  The only one I can find is a Simplicity and it is $15.95  I tried YCMT but no luck.  anyone know of any inexpensive patterns for this?  Thanks I promise I will come back and look and quote all the cute stuff later.



The commercial patterns go on sale for 99 cents or 1.99 fairly routinely. Next weekend is a holiday, so I bet someone will have it on sale then!


----------



## snubie

1308Miles said:


> Hatches have been battened down here in CT. We're right in the crosshairs and Miss Irene will be passing directly overhead. Lucky us.  I have never seen such craziness at the grocery store. I witnessed several arguments over bottled water and people grabbing batteries off the shelves like it was armageddon. No eggs, bread, milk, candles, or flashlights to be found. Gas is all sold out. Our governor is closing all state highways at midnight tonight...this is insane!
> 
> We live one mile from the banks of the CT River. Hope for the best for all of us. I will NOT fare well without electricity to run my sewing machine!


Good luck to you.  I live in Western Mass and the center of the storm is projected to pass right over us as well.  We are ready and at this point I just want the storm to get here.  All this hype has us on edge.



Piper said:


> Just to let everyone who is in the path of the hurricane that I am sending prayers for safety for you all.  Living in Houston, I've been through my share in the last 66 years!


Thank you!


----------



## Disneymom1218

OT!!!
IRENE is here and there reports that a tornado has touched down in Virginia Beach,Va. I hope Andrea is ok and out of Harm's way. the worst of the storm is not due to hit us til tonight. Thanks for all the well wishes to those of us in the path, they are going out to others from me as well.


----------



## DMGeurts

Thanks for the Irene updates...

Andrea and everyone else - I am praying for all of you and your safety.  

D~


----------



## squirrel

I'm also praying that the damage Irene causes is kept to a minimum.

Does anyone have a Simplicity Pattern that they like?  I'd prefer to get a top or dress for myself, but if I can't find one then I will use the coupon for a children's pattern (something for my nephew).

I'm cleaning this weekend .  Much prefer to be sewing.


----------



## mommy2mrb

checking in to see if any updates on our DISsers in the path of Irene!
hoping everyone is safe and okay!


----------



## Jaaaacki

Hi everyone, long time lurker and lover of all your creations.  We just got back from 1 week at Disney and I made a few items for my little ones.  Just thought I would share. (sorry my pics aren't the best)





Gus Gus Shirt





Holly Shiftwell Shirt 





Lilo Dress and Stitch Shirt





Minnie dress (inspired by someone on here) and embroidered chef hat





Embroidered chef hat


----------



## dianemom2

mommy2mrb said:


> checking in to see if any updates on our DISsers in the path of Irene!
> hoping everyone is safe and okay!


We are ok so far here just north of DC.  It is raining hard and a bit windy so far.  They expect the worst of the storm to get here late tonight/early tomorrow.



Jaaaacki said:


> Hi everyone, long time lurker and lover of all your creations.  We just got back from 1 week at Disney and I made a few items for my little ones.  Just thought I would share. (sorry my pics aren't the best)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gus Gus Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holly Shiftwell Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo Dress and Stitch Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie dress (inspired by someone on here) and embroidered chef hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embroidered chef hat


Welcome!
Everything is so cute as are the kiddies!


----------



## JenetixK

Hi everyone!  As we sit waiting for the power to go out, I'm trying to figure out a new pattern I have.  I just made my first dress  and will post a pic if I ever convince my daughter to put it on!  Anyway, I have the Simplicity 2383 pillowcase dress pattern (I know there are a million tutorials that don't use patterns but I was too scared to try them) and I don't understand the instructions for the armholes.  You don't even cut armhole shapes out.  It appears that you just sort of fold and then fold again the fabric by the armhole and sew it.  Could that be right?  Thanks!


----------



## squirrel

JenetixK said:


> Hi everyone!  As we sit waiting for the power to go out, I'm trying to figure out a new pattern I have.  I just made my first dress  and will post a pic if I ever convince my daughter to put it on!  Anyway, I have the Simplicity 2383 pillowcase dress pattern (I know there are a million tutorials that don't use patterns but I was too scared to try them) and I don't understand the instructions for the armholes.  You don't even cut armhole shapes out.  It appears that you just sort of fold and then fold again the fabric by the armhole and sew it.  Could that be right?  Thanks!



I believe I saw at least one tutorial that did it that way.

I used the free one from Nancy's Notions.  It comes with instructions and the armhole cutout piece.  www.nancysnotions.com - I believe that's the website and it also has a video you can watch someone make the dress.


----------



## miprender

Still waiting for the storm here. It is suppose to hit RI tomorrow in the late morning. Hoping that everyone in the path stays safe.




Jaaaacki said:


> Hi everyone, long time lurker and lover of all your creations.  We just got back from 1 week at Disney and I made a few items for my little ones.  Just thought I would share. (sorry my pics aren't the best)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gus Gus Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holly Shiftwell Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo Dress and Stitch Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie dress (inspired by someone on here) and embroidered chef hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embroidered chef hat



So cute. Love seeing all the outfits in action


----------



## mommy2mrb

miprender said:


> Still waiting for the storm here. It is suppose to hit RI tomorrow in the late morning. Hoping that everyone in the path stays safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute. Love seeing all the outfits in action



at least it will be in the morning...keeping you in our prayers!


anyone here from Andrea yet?


----------



## babynala

Yikes - I am getting nervous with this storm.  I hope everyone is safe and sound.  My parents live near the southern border of NC near the coast and they had most of their electonics unplugged for the last two days to prevent stuff getting damaged with surgers.  So I'm guessing that is what others have been doing - even if they have power.  I'm sure they will update us as soon as they can.



DisneyAPMama said:


> Hello Everyone..I would like to say Hi and introduce my self. My Name is Jessica. I have 3 kids ranging form 11yrs to 10 months... So I'm a tad busy as a SAHM. I enjoy sewing my last project was Easter skirts and pants for kids... Obviously we all love the Mouse! We have been APs since our first kiddo turned 1 years.. So our kids have been growing up and taking their first steps at DLand.
> 
> I have been sewing off and on for about 3 years now.. I can do some basic twirl skirts, pants and jumpers. I have yet to try out hand appliqueing detailed stuff. I have cut out some fabric squares and made appliques that way.. but I've been wanting to try making Disney characters. Usually I just buy some  premade by others to add to my outfits.. I'm actually scared to try.. that just seems silly.. but its true... It looks hard.. however I'm gonna give it a shot..
> 
> My poor sewing machine has been sitting just waiting for me to use her.... but family stuff keeps getting in the way of Mamas sewing... I have closets full of fabrics (my addition)... and I cant wait to start sewing...so long story short.. I'm returning to sewing:


Welcome!  If you plan on doing applique with your regular machine be sure to read Heather Sue's tutorial.  If it is not working in the links on post 1 of this thread try using the link from post 1 of any of the previous threads.  Can't wait to see your creations.  



RMAMom said:


> :I just kept googling different word like tension, troubleshooting and finally birdsnest and I found a forum where someone said to check the tension disks. I got a flashlight and looked in between the plastic  slits where I thread the machine and I found a thread in there. It took a minute to fish it out but once it was gone I was good to go!
> 
> Now if Irene will behave and we don't loose power I have half a chance! One week from today I get to hold my Grandbabies!!!:


Glad you got your machine working and  for getting to see the grandbabies soon!



ivey_family said:


> I forgot to include a picture of dh's shirt to match the boys' outfits.  He swears he will NOT wear it the same day they wear theirs.  We'll see...  (Oh, and there's Figment in our room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Love the bowling shirt.  And cheers to your husband for wearing it.  I bet if you cheat and get the boys to ask the answer will be Yes!



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I am trying very very hard to get all the sewing done for our trip. We leave in 2 weeks, yikes! I have a ton to do, plus my DS's bday is next weekend! I am really hoping I can get it all done! I have to make all 3 costumes for MNSSHP and I think I just have one more top for DD and possibly another outfit, for my boys I have to put elastic in all their shorts (like 8 pair of shorts total), I have 3 shirts each for the boys. I wanted to make them trick or treat bags, wanted to do a Rosetta for me... but we shall see what actually gets done and what gets put off til next trip, lol.
> 
> My BG box has been received so I can finally share my cruise outfit. I love how it turned out!


Love this cruise outfit, the skirt is so pretty.  Good luck getting all your sewing done.  I'm feeling the crunch and we still have a few weeks but I know I will not get it all done!



VBAndrea said:


> HURRICANE UPDATE:  This is from dh, I haven't put the news on yet.  We will supposedly fair very well.  Storm is breaking up a bit, losing intensity.  Should only be a cat 1 when it goes over VB.  Chances are very high we will still be without power, but I would expect it to get fixed faster as not as many trees will be down with weaker winds.  YAY!  It's windy and rainy now and I did have to go out on our screened in porch to let the pooches out.  One was completely unphased and the other wasn't too happy and peed right at the bottom of the stairs and came in.  The other wanted to stay out and drink from puddles in the yard (rain started around 10pm last night).  So all is well for now.  This is likely my last update though b/c we are shutting computers down.
> 
> Please stay safe everyone.  I think all will be better than expected since the storm is losing intensity.


Thanks for the update - stay safe!



scrap_heaven said:


> My youngest neice turned 2 yesterday, she is the sweetest little peanut! I wanted to make her a minnie mouse themed dress (she is a HUGE FAN).  So I took on the Carla C precious pattern (HOLY MOLY).  I started working on it once I got the measurements for Lil S, Thursday night.  I stayed up ALL NIGHT went to sleep at 9:45am and then got back up at 11am.  But I got it finished and SHE LOVED IT, and best yet it FIT! Of course because I was so tired I forgot the camera.
> 
> The front and back, I didn't get detail photos but it has black ricrac around the collar and the the sleeves. I also added a under skirt with tool to give it body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this sweet little jumper for my daughter for school, it is Black and white Houndstooth (got 3.75m for $7.50 on super crazy clearance )
> I added this little doggy with white minky so he is furry


The minnie dress came out beautiful.  The doggy dress is cute, I really like how you used that fabric with the white dog.  



Jaaaacki said:


> Hi everyone, long time lurker and lover of all your creations.  We just got back from 1 week at Disney and I made a few items for my little ones.  Just thought I would share. (sorry my pics aren't the best)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gus Gus Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holly Shiftwell Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo Dress and Stitch Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie dress (inspired by someone on here) and embroidered chef hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embroidered chef hat


Hi!  Love all your outfits from your trip, especially the Cinderella stuff and the Chef Mickey hat!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

dianemom2 said:


> That is so cute!  My in-laws are talking about a Disney cruise for next summer. I think my tweens might wear that Mickey anchor shirt.  Where did you get that design?  Is it one of Heather Sue's?



Hi! Thank you! Yes, all of the designs on the outfit were from Heather Sue! 




VBAndrea said:


> That set is gorgeous!   I so want to go on a cruise just so I can make something with that ship applique.
> 
> You have a lot on your plate for just two weeks time.  What costumes are you making?  When it comes to crunch time for me I make a list of what I want to get done in a timeline form and it really helps.  I got all my outfits done and all hair accessories completed.  I failed 100% in the jewelry making dept though.



Thank you! I loved making that outfit because I SO want to go on a Disney cruise. Problem is that I have 3 kids and we'd either have to get two regular staterooms or the Family Suite Stateroom... either way it would be mega $$$ for us to go. I told DH that's what I want to do for my 30th bday in 2 years. Fingers crossed he actually lets us go! I have made myself a list and made a "schedule", problem is that my kids and husband don't seem to understand the schedule and keep putting kinks in my plan! Like last week my DH had to work late every night but Friday night. And with 3 little ones I can't sew til they are in bed for the night. I've already decided I'll be making bows in the car on the way 



Jaaaacki said:


> Hi everyone, long time lurker and lover of all your creations.  We just got back from 1 week at Disney and I made a few items for my little ones.  Just thought I would share. (sorry my pics aren't the best)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gus Gus Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holly Shiftwell Shirt



Love it all! Where did your Gus Gus and Holly Shiftwell designs come from?


----------



## VBAndrea

Good Morning!  I am happy to report we are all safe.  The yard is a mess and we have a huge tree down, but it just braised the side of the house and hit the fence and the part that hit the fence may have not damaged it as it was a weeping willow.  DH is still sleeping so we have not gone out to asses any house damage -- we may have none as our house here is very well built.  We also have another tree down, but it is small.  So we will spend our day tree chopping -- we'll get the upper branches off but will hire to hire professionals for the trunk (who will likely be price gauge happy as they often are post hurricanes -- ours is not an eminent danger though so we can wait a bit to get the trunk taken care of.  And it uprooted rather than cracked which is actually better.   Sadly we have two trees in the back yard that appear a wee bit angled -- one is at least 100 feet tall and one is 125 ft tall so if they need to come down it will be very pricey.

The very good news is we were only without power for 4 hours (6:15 to 10pm) so our food survived -- we had tons of ice bags made so left some in the freezer and some in the frig and all is well.  My sister has been without power since 10am yesterday, her phones went down next, but her cell works.  Power outages are not nearly as bad this hurricane as they have been in the past so hopefully things will be restored in no longer than a week.

Will comment on a couple of things and then off to put yard clothes on and get started with massive cleanup -- will take pics first and get them posted later.








scrap_heaven said:


> My youngest neice turned 2 yesterday, she is the sweetest little peanut! I wanted to make her a minnie mouse themed dress (she is a HUGE FAN).  So I took on the Carla C precious pattern (HOLY MOLY).  I started working on it once I got the measurements for Lil S, Thursday night.  I stayed up ALL NIGHT went to sleep at 9:45am and then got back up at 11am.  But I got it finished and SHE LOVED IT, and best yet it FIT! Of course because I was so tired I forgot the camera.
> 
> The front and back, I didn't get detail photos but it has black ricrac around the collar and the the sleeves. I also added a under skirt with tool to give it body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this sweet little jumper for my daughter for school, it is Black and white Houndstooth (got 3.75m for $7.50 on super crazy clearance )
> I added this little doggy with white minky so he is furry


Both are adorable but I am in love  with the minky dog.  Any tips on working with the minky for applique?  I want to do a minky cat for my dd and love your dog so much she may get one of those as well!



Jaaaacki said:


> Hi everyone, long time lurker and lover of all your creations.  We just got back from 1 week at Disney and I made a few items for my little ones.  Just thought I would share. (sorry my pics aren't the best)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gus Gus Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holly Shiftwell Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo Dress and Stitch Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie dress (inspired by someone on here) and embroidered chef hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embroidered chef hat


Everything looks great but bigger pics would let me see the outfits better.  It looks like you all had fun!


----------



## RMAMom

Goodmorning everyone. Drive by poring on my iPhone to say that we made it through Irene. We've been without power since about 12:30 or 1:00 AM. I am hoping it is restored soon but who knows. DH ventured out and found a Diner open and brought back coffee. Thankfully we didn't have any tree damage which was my biggest fear. Ok have to conserve my battery so TTFN.


----------



## miprender

VBAndrea said:


> Good Morning!  I am happy to report we are all safe.  The yard is a mess and we have a huge tree down, but it just braised the side of the house and hit the fence and the part that hit the fence may have not damaged it as it was a weeping willow.  DH is still sleeping so we have not gone out to asses any house damage -- we may have none as our house here is very well built.  We also have another tree down, but it is small.  So we will spend our day tree chopping -- we'll get the upper branches off but will hire to hire professionals for the trunk (who will likely be price gauge happy as they often are post hurricanes -- ours is not an eminent danger though so we can wait a bit to get the trunk taken care of.  And it uprooted rather than cracked which is actually better.   Sadly we have two trees in the back yard that appear a wee bit angled -- one is at least 100 feet tall and one is 125 ft tall so if they need to come down it will be very pricey.
> 
> The very good news is we were only without power for 4 hours (6:15 to 10pm) so our food survived -- we had tons of ice bags made so left some in the freezer and some in the frig and all is well.  My sister has been without power since 10am yesterday, her phones went down next, but her cell works.  Power outages are not nearly as bad this hurricane as they have been in the past so hopefully things will be restored in no longer than a week.
> 
> Will comment on a couple of things and then off to put yard clothes on and get started with massive cleanup -- will take pics first and get them posted later.





RMAMom said:


> Goodmorning everyone. Drive by poring on my iPhone to say that we made it through Irene. We've been without power since about 12:30 or 1:00 AM. I am hoping it is restored soon but who knows. DH ventured out and found a Diner open and brought back coffee. Thankfully we didn't have any tree damage which was my biggest fear. Ok have to conserve my battery so TTFN.



Glad everyone is OK.  It is getting really windy and the storm is a few hours away still. Already lost power once but thank GOD it came back on.


----------



## DMGeurts

Jaaaacki said:


> Hi everyone, long time lurker and lover of all your creations.  We just got back from 1 week at Disney and I made a few items for my little ones.  Just thought I would share. (sorry my pics aren't the best)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gus Gus Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holly Shiftwell Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo Dress and Stitch Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie dress (inspired by someone on here) and embroidered chef hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embroidered chef hat



Adorable!  It looks like you had a wonderful trip!



MyDisneyTrio said:


>



Adorable - I love how this turned out!



scrap_heaven said:


>



Awww - both of these turned out so cute...  I just love the Westie!  



VBAndrea said:


> Good Morning!  I am happy to report we are all safe.  The yard is a mess and we have a huge tree down, but it just braised the side of the house and hit the fence and the part that hit the fence may have not damaged it as it was a weeping willow.  DH is still sleeping so we have not gone out to asses any house damage -- we may have none as our house here is very well built.  We also have another tree down, but it is small.  So we will spend our day tree chopping -- we'll get the upper branches off but will hire to hire professionals for the trunk (who will likely be price gauge happy as they often are post hurricanes -- ours is not an eminent danger though so we can wait a bit to get the trunk taken care of.  And it uprooted rather than cracked which is actually better.   Sadly we have two trees in the back yard that appear a wee bit angled -- one is at least 100 feet tall and one is 125 ft tall so if they need to come down it will be very pricey.
> 
> The very good news is we were only without power for 4 hours (6:15 to 10pm) so our food survived -- we had tons of ice bags made so left some in the freezer and some in the frig and all is well.  My sister has been without power since 10am yesterday, her phones went down next, but her cell works.  Power outages are not nearly as bad this hurricane as they have been in the past so hopefully things will be restored in no longer than a week.





RMAMom said:


> Goodmorning everyone. Drive by poring on my iPhone to say that we made it through Irene. We've been without power since about 12:30 or 1:00 AM. I am hoping it is restored soon but who knows. DH ventured out and found a Diner open and brought back coffee. Thankfully we didn't have any tree damage which was my biggest fear. Ok have to conserve my battery so TTFN.



I am so glad to hear from both of you...  Very thankful that damage was minimal.  I continue to pray for everyone else in the path of the storm...  

I must go upstairs and finish up my PR item...  Lets just say that it won't be modeled on a human any time soon - at least not this human - this human needs to go on a serious excercise routine ASAP.

D~


----------



## mommy2mrb

VBAndrea said:


> Good Morning!  I am happy to report we are all safe.  The yard is a mess and we have a huge tree down, but it just braised the side of the house and hit the fence and the part that hit the fence may have not damaged it as it was a weeping willow.  DH is still sleeping so we have not gone out to asses any house damage -- we may have none as our house here is very well built.  We also have another tree down, but it is small.  So we will spend our day tree chopping -- we'll get the upper branches off but will hire to hire professionals for the trunk (who will likely be price gauge happy as they often are post hurricanes -- ours is not an eminent danger though so we can wait a bit to get the trunk taken care of.  And it uprooted rather than cracked which is actually better.   Sadly we have two trees in the back yard that appear a wee bit angled -- one is at least 100 feet tall and one is 125 ft tall so if they need to come down it will be very pricey.
> 
> The very good news is we were only without power for 4 hours (6:15 to 10pm) so our food survived -- we had tons of ice bags made so left some in the freezer and some in the frig and all is well.  My sister has been without power since 10am yesterday, her phones went down next, but her cell works.  Power outages are not nearly as bad this hurricane as they have been in the past so hopefully things will be restored in no longer than a week.



Happy to hear you are safe and have minimal damage and power back!!



RMAMom said:


> Goodmorning everyone. Drive by poring on my iPhone to say that we made it through Irene. We've been without power since about 12:30 or 1:00 AM. I am hoping it is restored soon but who knows. DH ventured out and found a Diner open and brought back coffee. Thankfully we didn't have any tree damage which was my biggest fear. Ok have to conserve my battery so TTFN.



happy you are safe too! hope the power comes back on soon!



miprender said:


> Glad everyone is OK.  It is getting really windy and the storm is a few hours away still. Already lost power once but thank GOD it came back on.



Keeping the prayers coming for you and the others still in the path of Irene!  stay safe!!!!


----------



## Jaaaacki

MyDisneyTrio said:


> Love it all! Where did your Gus Gus and Holly Shiftwell designs come from?



Thank you, I found those 2 at bowsandclothes by din din


----------



## scrap_heaven

VBAndrea said:


> Both are adorable but I am in love  with the minky dog.  Any tips on working with the minky for applique?  I want to do a minky cat for my dd and love your dog so much she may get one of those as well!



Glad to hear that you are safe!!

The applique is from planet applique, I love her stuff it always stitches out PERFECT! When working with minky as an applique, it is really important to use a tear away/wash away product after you have tacked down and trimmed the minky, right before you top stitch place the wash away interfacing on top; so the satin stitch just slides over and you don't end up with "fur" sticky every which way out of your satin stitch.  I like super solvy, it is heavier than regular solvy and I find it doesn't tear while I am working with it.  Once you have completed your satin stitch remove your hoop from your machine and while your project is still hooped you pull the super solvy away and any small areas that you miss will be washed away as it disolves in water.

Good luck it always look great when finished but is a bit of a nightmare to work with.


----------



## pookie10

Is this the spot I could sell a custom outfit?? Worn one time...? Just curious..


----------



## Piper

pookie10 said:


> Is this the spot I could sell a custom outfit?? Worn one time...? Just curious..




There is no selling allowed on the Dis.  You need to go to Etsy, Ebay or Facebook to sell.


----------



## pookie10

anyone know a good place to get harry potter customs?? For universal of course!


----------



## pookie10

Piper said:


> There is no selling allowed on the Dis.  You need to go to Etsy, Ebay or Facebook to sell.



Great thank you! I just read that in the rules in the beginning!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*I've had sort of a nice restful weekend,back to school for 1st day with 22 4 year olds!a few have been at the center for awhile so they know us and the routine sort of,but many are new! speak no english and have never been in daycare/school...so we will have some tears and fits i am sure! a few cried at openhouse but most were fine,some had to be run off1 hehe...my dgd Chloe will be in one of the other pre-ks and when asked by her Granny { i'm Nanna] about school she said they had lots of toys and her teacher told her she was pretty! hehe...rotten i tell ya!  
 I am glad to see the storms were not as bad as first thought and glad all who have reported in here are ok! 
   we went to wallyworld for groceries yesterday so i had to sneak over the the craft/fabric section,only has the packs of precuts and none on sale but as i was leaving i saw a display with soem of these in it for $2.50 each! so i grabbed one of each color combo...each pack make about 30 flowers! the pix not too clear but th eleft is blacks/creams/reds { i think christmas!} and the other is aqua/dark pinks/creams...{spring!} 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	





 I finally fisnished a belated baby shower gift i was working on,i'd started making a burpcloth and was going to do a taggie but after a stop at the bakery for cupcakes for dh's b'day last weekend i decided to use the cupcake container and do a set of 6 burpies! i got some ponytail holders at the dollar store and used them for the tops of the cupcakes! turned out pretty cute...there are a variety of designs in there-flowers-frogs-dots-zebra-princess etc...each side is different and they all have flannel linings...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 and here they are all wrapped up t give to baby Avery's Aunt to pass along to her Mom.I have a dgd named Avery too ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   looking forward to getting the 1st week of school behind me so i can do some sewing! hope everyone is having a wonderful day! *


----------



## weluvdizne

So glad to hear that everyone is doing well after the storm.  we were saying lots of prayers for you all.  hope the damages are all cleaned up quickly and easily.  


DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



these turned out cute.  i love the presentation of these.  nice job!  im sure that mommy will love it!


----------



## Sparkie

ok ladies... as you will soon be able to tell .... i dont sew....

I am wanting to do a PeterPan theme for my upcoming Disney cruise group photo.

I've got PeterPan figured out (green tee shirt and tights), My pirates are set, Mr. Smee (thinking of cut off sweat pants and taking a white tee shirt and striping it with blue duck tape, red santa hat), Tinkerbell (recycled dance costume add fairy wings), Tiger Lily (brown tee shirt and recycled dance accessories)

Ok so here is where I need help....

Mermaids from Mermaid Lagoon.... *costume for teenagers* How can I make a mermaid skirt/tail that they can just slip on with say a sparkly shirt they already have?  

Wendy Darling.... (can you point me into the direction of a pattern number... I have been looking for an empire waist with puff sleeve and scoop neck nightgown but apparently nightgowns are out of style)

Captn Hook's Coat.... ( I was thinking of taking a red bath robe and adding some gold trimming)


I can sew a little... but its a verrrry little....


----------



## weluvdizne

Sparkie said:


> ok ladies... as you will soon be able to tell .... i dont sew....
> 
> I am wanting to do a PeterPan theme for my upcoming Disney cruise group photo.
> 
> I've got PeterPan figured out (green tee shirt and tights), My pirates are set, Mr. Smee (thinking of cut off sweat pants and taking a white tee shirt and striping it with blue duck tape, red santa hat), Tinkerbell (recycled dance costume add fairy wings), Tiger Lily (brown tee shirt and recycled dance accessories)
> 
> Ok so here is where I need help....
> 
> Mermaids from Mermaid Lagoon.... *costume for teenagers* How can I make a mermaid skirt/tail that they can just slip on with say a sparkly shirt they already have?
> 
> Wendy Darling.... (can you point me into the direction of a pattern number... I have been looking for an empire waist with puff sleeve and scoop neck nightgown but apparently nightgowns are out of style)
> 
> Captn Hook's Coat.... ( I was thinking of taking a red bath robe and adding some gold trimming)
> 
> 
> I can sew a little... but its a verrrry little....



sounds like a cute idea.  For Wendy, I know several people have made a Wendy dress, and they have all been real pretty.  Take a look in the group photobucket account.  login info on page 1.  so many great ideas there.


----------



## dianemom2

We came through the hurricane just fine too.  No damage to the house.  A couple of our leland pine trees are leaning a bit.  We'll have to stake and tie them next week. They are pretty young trees so we can easily fix them.  We were without power for about 12 hours.  It came on again about an hour ago.  We used our time without power well.  The hubby, the kids and I all worked together to clean out the garage and then the kids cleaned their rooms.  Now the power is on and we are all doing our own thing again.  Haha!  School is supposed to start tomorrow.  I am waiting to see if that actually happens.  The school system sent out an email saying that a lot of schools don't have power back yet so they will let us know by this evening.




Sparkie said:


> ok ladies... as you will soon be able to tell .... i dont sew....
> 
> I am wanting to do a PeterPan theme for my upcoming Disney cruise group photo.
> 
> 
> Ok so here is where I need help....
> 
> Mermaids from Mermaid Lagoon.... *costume for teenagers* How can I make a mermaid skirt/tail that they can just slip on with say a sparkly shirt they already have?
> 
> Wendy Darling.... (can you point me into the direction of a pattern number... I have been looking for an empire waist with puff sleeve and scoop neck nightgown but apparently nightgowns are out of style)
> 
> Captn Hook's Coat.... ( I was thinking of taking a red bath robe and adding some gold trimming)
> 
> 
> I can sew a little... but its a verrrry little....



For Wendy I would look for a peasant dress pattern.  They are very easy to find and very easy to sew too.

Here is a mermaid dress that I made for my young niece.






The top is a tank top from the store which I cut off.  The midriff is bathing suit lining and the tail is made from a sparkly, stretch velour that I bought at Joanns.  The feet go through a slit in the center of the tail.  I put on a loop to go over her arm so that she could carry the tail up and out of the way.  I would think you could modify this to make just the tail with an elastic waist so that the girls could wear their own shirts.  Plus that way they can wear it over shorts and remove the tail later.  Being teens or tweens, they may not want to be dressed up the entire evening.  I had a mermaid pattern but when I looked at it, I thought it was crazy hard and just did my own thing with a few suggestions from friends on here.


----------



## JenetixK

squirrel said:


> I believe I saw at least one tutorial that did it that way.
> 
> I used the free one from Nancy's Notions.  It comes with instructions and the armhole cutout piece.  www.nancysnotions.com - I believe that's the website and it also has a video you can watch someone make the dress.



Thank you.  I am still hopelessly confused; I was supposed to go to my mom's for the weekend and get another sewing lesson, but that didn't work out with the hurricane!  I'm going to just have to dive in and try something.  The problem is I keep making practice dresses and I want some Disney inspired outfits my our trip in 2 months!  I have to stop practicing!


----------



## VBAndrea

miprender said:


> Glad everyone is OK.  It is getting really windy and the storm is a few hours away still. Already lost power once but thank GOD it came back on.


I hope you are all fairing well.  I have not heard form our tenants, but heard from some friends in MA who just have branches to clean up and a small bit of water in their basement (their house is VERY old).  They lost power for a short while, but nothing earth shattering.  I hope your power has stayed on and that you are all safe and damage free.  



scrap_heaven said:


> Glad to hear that you are safe!!
> 
> The applique is from planet applique, I love her stuff it always stitches out PERFECT! When working with minky as an applique, it is really important to use a tear away/wash away product after you have tacked down and trimmed the minky, right before you top stitch place the wash away interfacing on top; so the satin stitch just slides over and you don't end up with "fur" sticky every which way out of your satin stitch.  I like super solvy, it is heavier than regular solvy and I find it doesn't tear while I am working with it.  Once you have completed your satin stitch remove your hoop from your machine and while your project is still hooped you pull the super solvy away and any small areas that you miss will be washed away as it disolves in water.
> 
> Good luck it always look great when finished but is a bit of a nightmare to work with.


Thanks so much for the minky tips.  the cat I want to do in Minky is from PA as well -- I agree -- I love her stuff and especially love her prices.  



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I've had sort of a nice restful weekend,back to school for 1st day with 22 4 year olds!a few have been at the center for awhile so they know us and the routine sort of,but many are new! speak no english and have never been in daycare/school...so we will have some tears and fits i am sure! a few cried at openhouse but most were fine,some had to be run off1 hehe...my dgd Chloe will be in one of the other pre-ks and when asked by her Granny { i'm Nanna] about school she said they had lots of toys and her teacher told her she was pretty! hehe...rotten i tell ya!
> I am glad to see the storms were not as bad as first thought and glad all who have reported in here are ok!
> we went to wallyworld for groceries yesterday so i had to sneak over the the craft/fabric section,only has the packs of precuts and none on sale but as i was leaving i saw a display with soem of these in it for $2.50 each! so i grabbed one of each color combo...each pack make about 30 flowers! the pix not too clear but th eleft is blacks/creams/reds { i think christmas!} and the other is aqua/dark pinks/creams...{spring!}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally fisnished a belated baby shower gift i was working on,i'd started making a burpcloth and was going to do a taggie but after a stop at the bakery for cupcakes for dh's b'day last weekend i decided to use the cupcake container and do a set of 6 burpies! i got some ponytail holders at the dollar store and used them for the tops of the cupcakes! turned out pretty cute...there are a variety of designs in there-flowers-frogs-dots-zebra-princess etc...each side is different and they all have flannel linings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here they are all wrapped up t give to baby Avery's Aunt to pass along to her Mom.I have a dgd named Avery too !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking forward to getting the 1st week of school behind me so i can do some sewing! hope everyone is having a wonderful day! *


The burp cloth set is adorable!




dianemom2 said:


> We came through the hurricane just fine too.  No damage to the house.  A couple of our leland pine trees are leaning a bit.  We'll have to stake and tie them next week. They are pretty young trees so we can easily fix them.  We were without power for about 12 hours.  It came on again about an hour ago.  We used our time without power well.  The hubby, the kids and I all worked together to clean out the garage and then the kids cleaned their rooms.  Now the power is on and we are all doing our own thing again.  Haha!  School is supposed to start tomorrow.  I am waiting to see if that actually happens.  The school system sent out an email saying that a lot of schools don't have power back yet so they will let us know by this evening.


Glad all is well.  Our only damage is the window screen tore form the fallen tree.  And damage to the checking account to pay for tree removal!  Our power was out in the evening so we played board games with the kids which was fun b/c I really don't do it often with them.  There was no garage cleaning since our power was out during the storm and all our outdoor stuff was stashed in there.  I still don't even have everything back in place and have yet to clean the back yard.  DH can't help b/c of his recent foot surgery


----------



## VBAndrea

Since voting is over I will post my project runway for week three.  I did the FW set.  Not at all my first choice.  I really wanted to do Poly but couldn't find coordinating fabrics.  This is the first time I have ever done ruffles on a Vida.  I also wanted to do knot straps, but the denim was so thick it didn't knot easily, so I had to go with buttons.

Front of set:





Back of set:





Girl's Dress:
















I still am not sure who did everything for week 2.  Who made the Space Mountain vida?  

And guessing for week 3 was hard -- I am thinking Ellen Benny did the poly dress and I positively know which one was Dorine's!


----------



## aksunshine

Andrea, Isabelle LOVES it!!!!!

So what week is PR on now? I don't know how it works, but looks like you are all having fun! I might want to jump in! What has already been done?


----------



## Sparkie

Thanks so much for the replies.  You guys have given me some good ideas. Now to dust off my machine and give it a whirl....

Also glad to hear all of you that were affected by the storms came out ok. I was at the hospital in bham working during hurricane ivan and katrina. So i am very happy to hear that it wasnt too bad. Prayers to all.


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> Glad all is well.  Our only damage is the window screen tore form the fallen tree.  And damage to the checking account to pay for tree removal!  Our power was out in the evening so we played board games with the kids which was fun b/c I really don't do it often with them.  There was no garage cleaning since our power was out during the storm and all our outdoor stuff was stashed in there.  I still don't even have everything back in place and have yet to clean the back yard.  DH can't help b/c of his recent foot surgery


I am glad you and  your family made it through the storm safe and sound.  Your bank account may have some damage but this is easier to repair than damage to your family!  Sorry that your DH can't help because of his foot.  The storm really hit us around midnight and by 1 am our power was out.  We woke up with no power this morning.  By 11 am the sky was clear and it was beautiful outside so we decided to clean up the garage.  It was a great use of time because finished, had a late lunch and then the power came back on.



VBAndrea said:


> Front of set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still am not sure who did everything for week 2.  Who made the Space Mountain vida?
> 
> And guessing for week 3 was hard -- I am thinking Ellen Benny did the poly dress and I positively know which one was Dorine's!


This turned out super cute!  Did you hand applique Mickey?    I have been pretty sure which one has been Dorine's entry each week too  Some of the others, I had a pretty good idea on but some really had me guessing.

BTW, we lost most of the food in our outside freezer yesterday morning.  Not because of the power outage but because the kids left the door open after getting popsicles on Friday afternoon!  I thought we might lose everything during the storm due to power outages but the kids beat the storm!


----------



## NiniMorris

dianemom2 said:


> BTW, we lost most of the food in our outside freezer yesterday morning.  Not because of the power outage but because the kids left the door open after getting popsicles on Friday afternoon!  I thought we might lose everything during the storm due to power outages but the kids beat the storm!



What? MY kids were at YOUR house???

I thought our freezer int eh garage had stopped working and was ready to buy a new one...when we discovered it was because the kids left the door open...


Nini


----------



## dianemom2

NiniMorris said:


> What? MY kids were at YOUR house???
> 
> I thought our freezer int eh garage had stopped working and was ready to buy a new one...when we discovered it was because the kids left the door open...
> 
> 
> Nini


I am cracking up now!  I guess all kids are the same!


----------



## DisMomJill

VBAndrea said:


> Since voting is over I will post my project runway for week three.  I did the FW set.  Not at all my first choice.  I really wanted to do Poly but couldn't find coordinating fabrics.  This is the first time I have ever done ruffles on a Vida.  I also wanted to do knot straps, but the denim was so thick it didn't knot easily, so I had to go with buttons.
> 
> Front of set:



These are so cute!  I love the vida with ruffles.


----------



## ellenbenny

VBAndrea said:


> Since voting is over I will post my project runway for week three.  I did the FW set.  Not at all my first choice.  I really wanted to do Poly but couldn't find coordinating fabrics.  This is the first time I have ever done ruffles on a Vida.  I also wanted to do knot straps, but the denim was so thick it didn't knot easily, so I had to go with buttons.
> 
> Front of set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl's Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still am not sure who did everything for week 2.  Who made the Space Mountain vida?
> 
> And guessing for week 3 was hard -- I am thinking Ellen Benny did the poly dress and I positively know which one was Dorine's!



Great job Andrea, very cute and great for Fort Wilderness!! I thought that was yours.

You were right about mine as well, I did the Poly dress:





Twirl action:





Back of dress:










Close up of embroidery:


----------



## ireland_nicole

Help please re: PR!

I didnt have anything for the last 3 weeks, so I don't know how to submit an entry- but this week I actually did something

So can someone tell me what to do?  Preferably using small words- it's getting kinda late...


----------



## aksunshine

I know, I was trying to figure it all out, too. I don't even know what the theme is???


----------



## ireland_nicole

aksunshine said:


> I know, I was trying to figure it all out, too. I don't even know what the theme is???



It had to be something for yourself I think; anything to wear or carry, ereader case, etc.  I'm gonna be bummed if I finally finished a project and can't submit it though


----------



## ellenbenny

ireland_nicole said:


> Help please re: PR!
> 
> I didnt have anything for the last 3 weeks, so I don't know how to submit an entry- but this week I actually did something
> 
> So can someone tell me what to do?  Preferably using small words- it's getting kinda late...



I entered last week's by sending the photos in a pm to princesskayla.  Just ask her to send you a confirmation.


----------



## ireland_nicole

ellenbenny said:


> I entered last week's by sending the photos in a pm to princesskayla.  Just ask her to send you a confirmation.



Thanks!
ps- LOVED the poly dress- I have a couple of patterns for that type of skirt, but I've never seen the "ruffle" on it; is it just a narrower rolled hem piece added without gathering that creates the effect?  It's awesome!


----------



## ivey_family

Here's the post for the current Project Runway.  (Week 4, due tomorrow)

Regards,
C.



princesskayla said:


> Project Runway
> 
> Week 4
> 
> Pamper yourself! Show the world how much you love Disney.
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Must be a poroject for you.
> 2. Can be a bag, laptop cover, e-reader cover, shirt, dress,keychain, costume...whatever.
> 3. Must be inspired by your favorite Disney icon, movie, park or colors.
> 
> That is enough rules for this project. I don't believe I have ever started a project woth the end result being something for me and me only. I am always making the kids something and when I have made myself something - it is to match the kids for Disney. I am sure that I am not the only one to do this.  So put your sewing machine to work and make something for you and only you!!
> 
> As always, you have until next Monday night,  Aug. 29th at 11:59 pm to get me pictures. It can be a many pictures as you would like and a description if you please. PLEASE, PLEASE send the URL link. Living in rural Alaska means the internet is very slow and it will takes too long for me to download and reupload an attachment. Thanks!!


----------



## aksunshine

Oh how fun!! What other themes were there. I guess resorts was last week??


----------



## ivey_family

Week 1 was inspired by Dots.  So a dotted fabric had to be used somehow.
Week 2 was inspired by your favorite attraction.
Week 3 was inspired by your favorite resort.
And, Week 4 is something for Mom.

If you search "Projecy Runway" on the board, you should be able to pull up the previous threads.  Perhaps Teresa could add each week's thread to the first post so they don't get lost.  If someone ever wanted inspiration on a specific topic, those threads would be a great place to start!

Regards,
C.


----------



## tricia

Here is my runway project from last week.


----------



## froggy33

scrap_heaven said:


> I also made this sweet little jumper for my daughter for school, it is Black and white Houndstooth (got 3.75m for $7.50 on super crazy clearance )
> I added this little doggy with white minky so he is furry



Both adorable, but I just love this jumper!  Both the fabric and the puppy!  And thanks for the info on the minky faric - that's great to know!


So glad everyone in the path of Irene seems to be doing well!!  We've had some crazy weather here in the midwest this year, but I can't imagine a hurricane!

Loved all the week 3 designs - but forgot to vote!!!  They were all so good though, that it would have been difficult!

Finally got some time to sew this weekend - and in the past 24 hours I've blown through 6 cutie princess designs!!

We have an ultrasound to find out what we're having and how things are going tomorrow!  So excited!

Now off to read some period romance!  Night!


----------



## princesskayla

Congratulations to Week 3 winner- Ellenbenny! The newest Disboutique Sewing Princess. 

She created this wonderful dress to wear to the Polynesian Resort. 

























Great job!


----------



## princesskayla

This is my entry into PR this week.

This project was inspired by this picture:





This is my Disneyland Hotel Dress






The bodice





The side of the dress - gotta have those monorails!





The back





I am in love with my final result. Not exactly what I had pictured but I like where it ended up. My embroidery machine didn't do the best job in the world and some of the bobbin thread showed though. It was also superhard to hoop the fabric and I ended up with puckers. It had a total of 23 embroidery designs on it! It took a while. Now I am working on my 8 yo's dress - which is twice as big. That one is going to take awhile! I also have a cute boys shirt to match - but I am wanting for interfacing to arrive in the mail to finish that one.


----------



## princesskayla

Project Runway - 

It's that time again. Please submit Week 4 pictures to me by midnight tonight (EST). I have replied to everyone that has sent me something to let you know I got it. We have some creative ladies running arounf here!

Week 5 is coming up....


----------



## princesskayla

It has been great fun to challenge ourselves and see what we can make. 
This week is going to stretch our abilites just a little more...

Disboutique Runway - Week 5

Challenge: Make an outfit inspired by Disney Dining. 

Rules:
1. Can be any type of project. ie: dress, shirt, bag...
2. Must include a new sewing technique that you have never used before.
This can be shirring, smoking, hand embroidery, zippers. The list is not inclusive, just an idea of techniques. 
3. By nature of this challenge, must be made this week. 
4. Include a close up picture of your new sewing technique and a description of what you did. 


The winner of this week's challenge will recieve a very cool prize... 1 yard of custom quilting weight fabric from http://www.spoonflower.com/. This site you can design your own fabric and have it printed. Go check it out. (I ordered a couple yards and I am waiting for it to be shipped.) Of course, you will also get to be this week's Sewing Princess. Go forth and sew!


----------



## VBAndrea

princesskayla said:


> It has been great fun to challenge ourselves and see what we can make.
> This week is going to stretch our abilites just a little more...
> 
> Disboutique Runway - Week 5
> 
> Challenge: Make an outfit inspired by Disney Dining.
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Can be any type of project. ie: dress, shirt, bag...
> 2. Must include a new sewing technique that you have never used before.
> This can be shirring, smoking, hand embroidery, zippers. The list is not inclusive, just an idea of techniques.
> 3. By nature of this challenge, must be made this week.
> 4. Include a close up picture of your new sewing technique and a description of what you did.
> 
> 
> The winner of this week's challenge will recieve a very cool prize... 1 yard of custom quilting weight fabric from http://www.spoonflower.com/. This site you can design your own fabric and have it printed. Go check it out. (I ordered a couple yards and I am waiting for it to be shipped.) Of course, you will also get to be this week's Sewing Princess. Go forth and sew!



Oh I like this challenge -- I have been trying something new already each week, but something simple being mainly a variation on a pattern I have already done, like adding ruffles where I haven't before on the Vida.  A close up of the results?  Now that    me!


----------



## aksunshine

I love these!! You ladies have been making some incredible pieces for PR!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

Hmmm, maybe I'm a better guesser than I thought b/c I guess Ellen's, Tricia's and Joni's correctly -- but I'm still stumped on a lot so come forward ladies!!!



tricia said:


> Here is my runway project from last week.


I just knew this was yours because of the incredible details like having the collar tacked down.  It's really a sweet outfit.  



princesskayla said:


> Congratulations to Week 3 winner- Ellenbenny! The newest Disboutique Sewing Princess.
> 
> She created this wonderful dress to wear to the Polynesian Resort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job!


Congrats Ellen!!!  The dress is beautiful!  As I'm sure does everyone, I love the skirt -- it's to die for!  I was going to do a hand appliqued Minnie in a hula skirt for mine so it would have been totally different from yours -- just didn't have that week to fabric shop.  I had 20 minutes!  I would have never thought of using the colors you did.  Your superb fabric find really is a winner too!  I love everything about the dress.



princesskayla said:


> This is my entry into PR this week.
> 
> This project was inspired by this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Disneyland Hotel Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bodice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The side of the dress - gotta have those monorails!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love with my final result. Not exactly what I had pictured but I like where it ended up. My embroidery machine didn't do the best job in the world and some of the bobbin thread showed though. It was also superhard to hoop the fabric and I ended up with puckers. It had a total of 23 embroidery designs on it! It took a while. Now I am working on my 8 yo's dress - which is twice as big. That one is going to take awhile! I also have a cute boys shirt to match - but I am wanting for interfacing to arrive in the mail to finish that one.


And yours is stunning!  Did you digitize the design?  I must learn to do that someday!  I love the stars and love that you added the monorail.  I have the monorail design but am a bit afraid I'm going to mess up connecting it properly -- guess that would be something new I could try, though the monorail doesn't involve dining.  Just beautiful work Joni!


----------



## RMAMom

We are still without power and PSEG tells us it should be restored by Sept 3. We are supposed to leave for Disney on the second so we may have to delay the trip because we can't really secure the house. I guess today I will pack up my embroidery machine and move all of that to my Moms, she has power so I can spend my day there doing shirts.  I am just praying that the power comes back sooner than thy are predicting


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> Since voting is over I will post my project runway for week three.  I did the FW set.  Not at all my first choice.  I really wanted to do Poly but couldn't find coordinating fabrics.  This is the first time I have ever done ruffles on a Vida.  I also wanted to do knot straps, but the denim was so thick it didn't knot easily, so I had to go with buttons.
> 
> Front of set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl's Dress:



This turned out so cute...  Honestly, it was one of my favorites!  Great job Andrea.



ellenbenny said:


> Great job Andrea, very cute and great for Fort Wilderness!! I thought that was yours.
> 
> You were right about mine as well, I did the Poly dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of embroidery:



I loved this one too...  it just turned out so perfectly.  



tricia said:


> Here is my runway project from last week.



Super cute!

I am missing half the things I multi-quoted...  

Joni - I loved your PR outfit!

There were a couple of other things that weren't PR items, but were so cute, as well.

Here's the one that I did (surprise)...





I submitted a project for this week's Runway - but I am not sure I will be able to participate in any more PRs - it's just getting to be too time consuming and I am not able to get anything else done.    It's been a ton of fun though - I just wish I had more time.

D~


----------



## Fruto76

I loved all the entries from PR 3. I did not guess FW to be Andrea's but I love that one to pieces. fW is my 2nd favorite resort, I have such wonderful memories of my kiddies there!
Ellen your dress is stunning. The ruffles, the twirl, everything is great! 
Joni I love the sparkly fabric, especially matched up with the navy. Such a classic combination. The embroideries are perfect for the challenge! It's fabulous!
Tricia your outfit was so cute too! I love the whimsical AHOY on the top and the anchor and wheel on the shorts....I want to see yours coupled up with mine together...

Here is my entry

This dress is inspired by my favorite resort...The Beach Club


----------



## babynala

Glad to hear that everyone has made it through the storm with out too much damage.  Hope everyone gets their power back soon!




DISNEYJAZZ said:


> I finally fisnished a belated baby shower gift i was working on,i'd started making a burpcloth and was going to do a taggie but after a stop at the bakery for cupcakes for dh's b'day last weekend i decided to use the cupcake container and do a set of 6 burpies! i got some ponytail holders at the dollar store and used them for the tops of the cupcakes! turned out pretty cute...there are a variety of designs in there-flowers-frogs-dots-zebra-princess etc...each side is different and they all have flannel linings...


Love the way you packaged the burpies for the shower.  Good luck with your first day of school!



VBAndrea said:


> Since voting is over I will post my project runway for week three.  I did the FW set.  Not at all my first choice.  I really wanted to do Poly but couldn't find coordinating fabrics.  This is the first time I have ever done ruffles on a Vida.  I also wanted to do knot straps, but the denim was so thick it didn't knot easily, so I had to go with buttons.
> 
> Front of set:


Your set was really cute.  So many great details.  I loved how you did the buttons, ruffles, patches on the overalls and the Mickey face is amazing



ellenbenny said:


> You were right about mine as well, I did the Poly dress:


Congratulations!!!  I love the colors you picked and the twirl factor.  Is that flower a machine embroidery design?  If so, where did you get it.  I have a few of these but really need to make one for one of my DD's outfits.  It was the perfect accessory to this dress.  



tricia said:


> Here is my runway project from last week.


I'm a sucker for all things nautical but this set is super.   You did a great job on the embroidery on the shorts and I love the little collar on the back of the shirt.



froggy33 said:


> Finally got some time to sew this weekend - and in the past 24 hours I've blown through 6 cutie princess designs!!
> 
> We have an ultrasound to find out what we're having and how things are going tomorrow!  So excited!
> 
> Now off to read some period romance!  Night!


Good luck at the ultrasound, how exciting!!!



princesskayla said:


> This is my entry into PR this week.
> 
> This is my Disneyland Hotel Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The side of the dress - gotta have those monorails!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love with my final result. Not exactly what I had pictured but I like where it ended up. My embroidery machine didn't do the best job in the world and some of the bobbin thread showed though. It was also superhard to hoop the fabric and I ended up with puckers. It had a total of 23 embroidery designs on it! It took a while. Now I am working on my 8 yo's dress - which is twice as big. That one is going to take awhile! I also have a cute boys shirt to match - but I am wanting for interfacing to arrive in the mail to finish that one.


This dress is amazing!!!  You can tell that you put tons of work into that dress.  I didn't notice the bobbin thread showing until you mentioned it but maybe a little dab with a fabric marker would help (NOTE:  don't use the fabric marker on fabric that is wet or damp!!!).  Your kids are going to look amazing in those outfits.  I'm sure you will not make it into the lobby without someone stopping you.


----------



## tricia

DMGeurts said:


> Here's the one that I did (surprise)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted a project for this week's Runway - but I am not sure I will be able to participate in any more PRs - it's just getting to be too time consuming and I am not able to get anything else done.    It's been a ton of fun though - I just wish I had more time.
> 
> D~



I was just amazed that you scaled down the Feliz.  That is one of my favourites.

I'm pretty busy for the next little while too, and am not sure I will get to submit anything in the near future.  I'll see how things go and will try, cause it is fun.




princesskayla said:


> Congratulations to Week 3 winner- Ellenbenny! The newest Disboutique Sewing Princess.
> 
> She created this wonderful dress to wear to the Polynesian Resort.



awesome dress.



princesskayla said:


> This is my entry into PR this week.
> 
> This is my Disneyland Hotel Dress



Great job.  I so do not have the patience to do 23 embroideries for one dress.



Fruto76 said:


> Here is my entry
> 
> This dress is inspired by my favorite resort...The Beach Club



Pretty.  We need to find a brother sister pair in the right size to see how they look together.  My mom really liked your too.


Andrea - can't seem to see yours in my quotes, but it was adorable.


----------



## aksunshine

Oh that one is so cute, too! Crisp!!


----------



## VBAndrea

RMAMom said:


> We are still without power and PSEG tells us it should be restored by Sept 3. We are supposed to leave for Disney on the second so we may have to delay the trip because we can't really secure the house. I guess today I will pack up my embroidery machine and move all of that to my Moms, she has power so I can spend my day there doing shirts.  I am just praying that the power comes back sooner than thy are predicting


Oh no!!!!  I am so sorry.  I so hope things are better than expected and your power comes on quicker than that.  I have to laugh b/c around here most people move refrigerated items to homes with power, but only on Disbout would it be an embroidery machine!  

And I was leaving at 3am for a car trip with just myself and the kids (dh was in Kuwait) our power went out.  I had no choice -- I had to leave and when it became a decent hour I put everything into my neighbor's hands to make sure the garage was locked and everything was OK.  I hope you can manage without delaying your trip.



DMGeurts said:


> T
> Here's the one that I did (surprise)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted a project for this week's Runway - but I am not sure I will be able to participate in any more PRs - it's just getting to be too time consuming and I am not able to get anything else done.    It's been a ton of fun though - I just wish I had more time.
> 
> D~


Only you would be able to make a doll sized Feliz!  Amazing!!!!  I loved the pom pom fringe and thought it was so funny b/c I used a pom pom fringe too.

I wish you would still compete in the PR -- maybe do some things that aren't so elaborate so you can squeeze your regular sewing in as well.  I've been able to do simple things except for this past week b/c of hurricane preparation.  I would also think anything you make could be put in your etsy shop.



Fruto76 said:


> I loved all the entries from PR 3. I did not guess FW to be Andrea's but I love that one to pieces. fW is my 2nd favorite resort, I have such wonderful memories of my kiddies there!
> Here is my entry
> 
> This dress is inspired by my favorite resort...The Beach Club


[/QUOTE]
FW is not my favorite resort -- AKL is, but I for some reason really wanted to try a ruffled back Vida for this challenge and couldn't come up with a good hand drawn design to use.  I tried sketching a giraffe with it's neck arched over looking down at Minnie peering out from a bush and I just couldn't get the scale correct.  My dh loved FW though and it was actually finding the fabrics I did that caused me to do FW.

I have never even seen Beach Club, but your dress is gorgeous.  It is very classic with clean lines which is very much my style (not so much my dd's style which is why I tend to sew lots with twirl factor).  What pattern did you use for the dress?


----------



## h518may

Since everyone is posting there PR stuff I will too.  I was inspired by my favorite resort Wilderness Lodge.











And the picture I didn't send


----------



## ellenbenny

ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks!
> ps- LOVED the poly dress- I have a couple of patterns for that type of skirt, but I've never seen the "ruffle" on it; is it just a narrower rolled hem piece added without gathering that creates the effect?  It's awesome!



Thanks!  I used the spiral skirts pattern and then added flounces.  I found a tutorial for adding flounces to the Farbenmix Redondo pattern which is quite similar.  I had to draft the pattern for the flounces by drawing a spiral pattern and then I did a rolled hem and attached with no gathering.  It was new to me, but I am very pleased with how it turned out.  I attached it to a modified simply sweet bodice.



tricia said:


> Here is my runway project from last week.



Really cute!!



princesskayla said:


> This is my entry into PR this week.
> 
> This project was inspired by this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Disneyland Hotel Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bodice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The side of the dress - gotta have those monorails!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love with my final result. Not exactly what I had pictured but I like where it ended up. My embroidery machine didn't do the best job in the world and some of the bobbin thread showed though. It was also superhard to hoop the fabric and I ended up with puckers. It had a total of 23 embroidery designs on it! It took a while. Now I am working on my 8 yo's dress - which is twice as big. That one is going to take awhile! I also have a cute boys shirt to match - but I am wanting for interfacing to arrive in the mail to finish that one.



I love this, can't believe you have to make another one.  All those applique make it very time consuming, but well worth it, beautful!!



RMAMom said:


> We are still without power and PSEG tells us it should be restored by Sept 3. We are supposed to leave for Disney on the second so we may have to delay the trip because we can't really secure the house. I guess today I will pack up my embroidery machine and move all of that to my Moms, she has power so I can spend my day there doing shirts.  I am just praying that the power comes back sooner than thy are predicting



Oh no, so sorry, I really hope they are quicker to restore power than expected.  



DMGeurts said:


> Here's the one that I did (surprise)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted a project for this week's Runway - but I am not sure I will be able to participate in any more PRs - it's just getting to be too time consuming and I am not able to get anything else done.    It's been a ton of fun though - I just wish I had more time.
> 
> D~



All of your work is so perfect!! Beautiful job downsizing the feliz.



Fruto76 said:


> Ellen your dress is stunning. The ruffles, the twirl, everything is great!
> Joni I love the sparkly fabric, especially matched up with the navy. Such a classic combination. The embroideries are perfect for the challenge! It's fabulous!
> Here is my entry
> 
> This dress is inspired by my favorite resort...The Beach Club



Thanks!!  I love your little sailor dress, what pattern did you use?  Very clean looking and perfect for the Beach Club!



babynala said:


> Glad to hear that everyone has made it through the storm with out too much damage.  Hope everyone gets their power back soon!
> 
> Congratulations!!!  I love the colors you picked and the twirl factor.  Is that flower a machine embroidery design?  If so, where did you get it.  I have a few of these but really need to make one for one of my DD's outfits.  It was the perfect accessory to this dress.



Thanks!!  I got the flower embroidery design from picklepiedesigns.  A little pricy though for what it is, luckily I got it when it was on sale.



h518may said:


> Since everyone is posting there PR stuff I will too.  I was inspired by my favorite resort Wilderness Lodge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the picture I didn't send




Very cute, great fabric for the wilderness lodge, and your LO is adorable!!


----------



## Fruto76

VBAndrea said:


> FW is not my favorite resort -- AKL is, but I for some reason really wanted to try a ruffled back Vida for this challenge and couldn't come up with a good hand drawn design to use.  I tried sketching a giraffe with it's neck arched over looking down at Minnie peering out from a bush and I just couldn't get the scale correct.  My dh loved FW though and it was actually finding the fabrics I did that caused me to do FW.
> 
> I have never even seen Beach Club, but your dress is gorgeous.  It is very classic with clean lines which is very much my style (not so much my dd's style which is why I tend to sew lots with twirl factor).  What pattern did you use for the dress?


I thought for sure there would be more AKL inspired outfits! We have never stayed there but I really want to. 

Thanks for the compliments on the dress. Gracie loves twirl, too but was happy with how this came out. She wanted to wear it to school last Tuesday. Here's the tutorial I used. 
http://www.happytogethercreates.com/2010/07/mod-sailor-dress-tutorial.html
I changed the top just a bit so it fits more like SS. I didn't care for the armholes (I enclosed the sides, moved the straps over to the edge and added buttons) It was very simple and went together quickly. I would change one thing if I made it again, though. She uses a full skirt piece to make the front pockets and I would save the material and just add regular pockets sewn into the seams.
I still haven't completed this weeks challenge...


----------



## NiniMorris

I probably won't have time to get my Project runway pictures today, but it was fun to finally get something done for myself!  

Now, to think about Disney Dining...hmm..oh wait, I've got 22 shirts to finish within the the next 2 weeks...maybe not.



Nini


----------



## mommy2mrb

DMGeurts said:


> Here's the one that I did (surprise)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Hi D~.....guess who just went to your shop and got this.....that's right ME 
will use to to surprise Megan, she doesn't know we are staying at POFQ in October!!!
just so dang cute!!!! can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## mkwj

Fruto76 said:


> Here's the tutorial I used.
> http://www.happytogethercreates.com/2010/07/mod-sailor-dress-tutorial.html




I love this site.  It has some really cute patterns on it.  Thanks for sharing.

All of the PR outfits were just adorable, and so creative.  You all just amaze me every time.  Can't wait to see the next round.

We told our kids last night about our trip.  They are very excited.  Now to just finish all their outfits.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

This was my entry for last weeks PR  My DD really likes it so it makes it all worth it  We are staying at AKL in a little less than 2 weeks so I just had to make it. I plan on her wearing on our AK day when we also have ADRs at Boma.

I am amazed at everything that you all came up with for week 3! I didn't get to make me anything last week for PR, too busy trying to get everything ready for the kids for our trip. However, I have intentions on making DD an outfit for another one of our ADRs so I will definitely have to get it done and submit it for this week!! 

I managed to get my DDs Tink costume and my DS4s Pirate costume done this weekend!! And I got my DS4s birthday shorts sewn together. I am hoping to get his shirt done tonight. That has brought my to-do list down a little bit. Hopefully I will get a lot done this week!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Just sent my entry in for Project Runway.  I was soooo  to post.  Pictures of me are not good.  I can not wait to see what everyone has posted.


----------



## DMGeurts

Fruto76 said:


> I loved all the entries from PR 3. I did not guess FW to be Andrea's but I love that one to pieces. fW is my 2nd favorite resort, I have such wonderful memories of my kiddies there!
> Ellen your dress is stunning. The ruffles, the twirl, everything is great!
> Joni I love the sparkly fabric, especially matched up with the navy. Such a classic combination. The embroideries are perfect for the challenge! It's fabulous!
> Tricia your outfit was so cute too! I love the whimsical AHOY on the top and the anchor and wheel on the shorts....I want to see yours coupled up with mine together...
> 
> Here is my entry
> 
> This dress is inspired by my favorite resort...The Beach Club



I loved this, so classic!



VBAndrea said:


> Only you would be able to make a doll sized Feliz!  Amazing!!!!  I loved the pom pom fringe and thought it was so funny b/c I used a pom pom fringe too.
> 
> I wish you would still compete in the PR -- maybe do some things that aren't so elaborate so you can squeeze your regular sewing in as well.  I've been able to do simple things except for this past week b/c of hurricane preparation.  I would also think anything you make could be put in your etsy shop.



I thought that was funny that we both used pom-pom fringe too... 

I will try to continue to compete... but I just have to not devote so much time to it.  



mommy2mrb said:


> Hi D~.....guess who just went to your shop and got this.....that's right ME
> will use to to surprise Megan, she doesn't know we are staying at POFQ in October!!!
> just so dang cute!!!! can't wait to see it in person!



THat's awesome LIsa...  I can't wait to see Megan's face - she will love it.  I will try to get it in the mail today - otherwise first thing tomorrow morning.  

D~


----------



## mommy2mrb

DMGeurts said:


> I loved this, so classic!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was funny that we both used pom-pom fringe too...
> 
> I will try to continue to compete... but I just have to not devote so much time to it.
> 
> 
> 
> THat's awesome LIsa...  I can't wait to see Megan's face - she will love it.  I will try to get it in the mail today - otherwise first thing tomorrow morning.
> 
> D~



sounds good! will post a photo!


----------



## miprender

Well work had power still so I guess I had to come in But taking a break and catching up.



VBAndrea said:


> I hope you are all fairing well.  I have not heard form our tenants, but heard from some friends in MA who just have branches to clean up and a small bit of water in their basement (their house is VERY old).  They lost power for a short while, but nothing earth shattering.  I hope your power has stayed on and that you are all safe and damage free.



Most of the state is still without power. So hopefully you will hear from them soon if you haven't heard back yet. I still can't believe we never lost power



VBAndrea said:


> Since voting is over I will post my project runway for week three.  I did the FW set.  Not at all my first choice.  I really wanted to do Poly but couldn't find coordinating fabrics.  This is the first time I have ever done ruffles on a Vida.  I also wanted to do knot straps, but the denim was so thick it didn't knot easily, so I had to go with buttons.
> 
> Front of set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of set:



♥ Love it. This came out great and love the ruffles. I might have to try that someday if I make DD another Vida.



ellenbenny said:


> You were right about mine as well, I did the Poly dress:



Just love it. I used some of that Mickey fabric when we went to the Poly too. I remember when I purchased it it just said Poly all over it.



tricia said:


> Here is my runway project from last week.



Love the collar. Great job on the outfit.



princesskayla said:


> This is my entry into PR this week.
> This is my Disneyland Hotel Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love with my final result. Not exactly what I had pictured but I like where it ended up. My embroidery machine didn't do the best job in the world and some of the bobbin thread showed though. It was also superhard to hoop the fabric and I ended up with puckers. It had a total of 23 embroidery designs on it! It took a while. Now I am working on my 8 yo's dress - which is twice as big. That one is going to take awhile! I also have a cute boys shirt to match - but I am wanting for interfacing to arrive in the mail to finish that one.



So cute. I love all the gold in the dress.



RMAMom said:


> We are still without power and PSEG tells us it should be restored by Sept 3. We are supposed to leave for Disney on the second so we may have to delay the trip because we can't really secure the house. I guess today I will pack up my embroidery machine and move all of that to my Moms, she has power so I can spend my day there doing shirts.  I am just praying that the power comes back sooner than thy are predicting



 Hopefully it will get on sooner. Even in RI they are saying it might take until the weekend to get power.



DMGeurts said:


> Here's the one that I did (surprise)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Love it. We love POFQ. 

Also I was looking through Pinterst and some people pinned your dresses in their books. You have alot of admirers out there.



Fruto76 said:


> Here is my entry
> 
> This dress is inspired by my favorite resort...The Beach Club



Great job.On our trip in July we spent 1 night at the BCV to check it out. I really liked that resort and how close you are to Epcot. It was so nice just walking right in.



h518may said:


> Since everyone is posting there PR stuff I will too.  I was inspired by my favorite resort Wilderness Lodge.
> And the picture I didn't send



The dress and your DD are so cute. I loved the hidden mickey moon.



ellenbenny said:


> Thanks!  I used the spiral skirts pattern and then added flounces.  I found a tutorial for adding flounces to the Farbenmix Redondo pattern which is quite similar.  I had to draft the pattern for the flounces by drawing a spiral pattern and then I did a rolled hem and attached with no gathering.  It was new to me, but I am very pleased with how it turned out.  I attached it to a modified simply sweet bodice.



Thanks I was wondering how you did that. Congrats on winning.



Fruto76 said:


> I thought for sure there would be more AKL inspired outfits! We have never stayed there but I really want to.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on the dress. Gracie loves twirl, too but was happy with how this came out. She wanted to wear it to school last Tuesday. Here's the tutorial I used.
> http://www.happytogethercreates.com/2010/07/mod-sailor-dress-tutorial.html
> I changed the top just a bit so it fits more like SS. I didn't care for the armholes (I enclosed the sides, moved the straps over to the edge and added buttons) It was very simple and went together quickly. I would change one thing if I made it again, though. She uses a full skirt piece to make the front pockets and I would save the material and just add regular pockets sewn into the seams.
> I still haven't completed this weeks challenge...



I will have to check it out. I was going to do an AKL American Girl dress but I never had time. 



MyDisneyTrio said:


> This was my entry for last weeks PR  My DD really likes it so it makes it all worth it  We are staying at AKL in a little less than 2 weeks so I just had to make it. I plan on her wearing on our AK day when we also have ADRs at Boma.
> :



AKL is our home away from home and we just love it there.


----------



## jessica52877

DMGeurts said:


> I submitted a project for this week's Runway - but I am not sure I will be able to participate in any more PRs - it's just getting to be too time consuming and I am not able to get anything else done.    It's been a ton of fun though - I just wish I had more time.
> 
> D~



I agree, totally fun! but I can only participate if I have an order that fits the theme for the week. I sometimes wish I had a regular job where I actually left and went home to nothing (or just housework, dinner and kid duties) but then again I love not having to get dressed!

I hope you are able to participate some more! I have something that could fit this weeks except I can't for the life of me add a new technique I don't think so that might be out.


----------



## froggy33

babynala said:


> Good luck at the ultrasound, how exciting!!!



The ultrasound went great and everything looks good.  And....It's a girl!!!  Ava Adele will be joining us in January!


----------



## VBAndrea

h518may said:


> Since everyone is posting there PR stuff I will too.  I was inspired by my favorite resort Wilderness Lodge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the picture I didn't send


I love the wolf howling at the Mickey moon!  Beautiful job 




Fruto76 said:


> I thought for sure there would be more AKL inspired outfits! We have never stayed there but I really want to.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on the dress. Gracie loves twirl, too but was happy with how this came out. She wanted to wear it to school last Tuesday. Here's the tutorial I used.
> http://www.happytogethercreates.com/2010/07/mod-sailor-dress-tutorial.html
> I changed the top just a bit so it fits more like SS. I didn't care for the armholes (I enclosed the sides, moved the straps over to the edge and added buttons) It was very simple and went together quickly. I would change one thing if I made it again, though. She uses a full skirt piece to make the front pockets and I would save the material and just add regular pockets sewn into the seams.
> I still haven't completed this weeks challenge...


Thanks for that tut - I love FREE!  And I really like the way the pockets are on the dress, but yes, I think they could be done with less fabric.  And your dress is way cuter than the one on the tut!



MyDisneyTrio said:


> This was my entry for last weeks PR  My DD really likes it so it makes it all worth it  We are staying at AKL in a little less than 2 weeks so I just had to make it. I plan on her wearing on our AK day when we also have ADRs at Boma.
> 
> I am amazed at everything that you all came up with for week 3! I didn't get to make me anything last week for PR, too busy trying to get everything ready for the kids for our trip. However, I have intentions on making DD an outfit for another one of our ADRs so I will definitely have to get it done and submit it for this week!!
> 
> I managed to get my DDs Tink costume and my DS4s Pirate costume done this weekend!! And I got my DS4s birthday shorts sewn together. I am hoping to get his shirt done tonight. That has brought my to-do list down a little bit. Hopefully I will get a lot done this week!


I love your Vida -- I especially like the colors/fabrics you chose.  It was one of my favorites (even though I had way too many favorites for week three!).  And yours was one I could not for the life of me figure out who made it.  I thought perhaps it was Colleens.  Maybe she did the musical one as I couldn't figure that one out either.



froggy33 said:


> The ultrasound went great and everything looks good.  And....It's a girl!!!  Ava Adele will be joining us in January!


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  I am happy everything looks well and I love the name you have chosen.  I see more ruffles in your future now!


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

ok I am trying to finish putting this all together by tomorrow night. Ambitious - a little. but I finally figured out how I am making the rest of it so now I am excited.


----------



## VBAndrea

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> ok I am trying to finish putting this all together by tomorrow night. Ambitious - a little. but I finally figured out how I am making the rest of it so now I am excited.



It's looking soooooooo good!  I can't wait to see the final dress!


----------



## scrap_heaven

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> ok I am trying to finish putting this all together by tomorrow night. Ambitious - a little. but I finally figured out how I am making the rest of it so now I am excited.





Amazing work went into this.  Looks fantastic, can't wait to see the end result


----------



## abfight

I am such a lurker, but I never miss a single page.  Everything always looks so amazing.  Now I go totally off topic, you ladies are always so helpful to everyone I was just wondering if any of you have ever done weight watchers.  Their sight does have a forum, but I feel like I know you ladies and was just wanting to get some feedback.  If this is inappropriate to be posted here please just let me know and Thanks


----------



## ivey_family

froggy33 said:


> The ultrasound went great and everything looks good.  And....It's a girl!!!  Ava Adele will be joining us in January!



Congratulations!  That means that all your wonderful creations will get to be worn by your new little girl!  What fun!



I LOVED all the resort Project Runway entries - such amazing work.  My favorite was the Disneyland Hotel one!  That applique at the top is gorgeous!

I submitted my Week 4 entry, my first time participating.  I can't wait to see what everyone else came up with!

Regards,
C.


----------



## honeybear66

Question
As a beginner I am still trying to find my way around all these amazing patterns. I saw an amazing twirl skirt on a previous thread done with Mickey body parts by ellenbenny does anyone know what pattern it was? It had a sort of double ruffle round the base of the skirt?

Also where can I buy (online) the Audrey skirt pattern that has the ruffles on the back? Yes I am quite fixated by ruffles at the moment now that I understand them


----------



## abfight

honeybear66 said:


> Question
> As a beginner I am still trying to find my way around all these amazing patterns. I saw an amazing twirl skirt on a previous thread done with Mickey body parts by ellenbenny does anyone know what pattern it was? It had a sort of double ruffle round the base of the skirt?
> 
> Also where can I buy (online) the Audrey skirt pattern that has the ruffles on the back? Yes I am quite fixated by ruffles at the moment now that I understand them



You can get that at you can make this, that where lots of the patterns come from, but these ladies are amazing at modifing them.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

ellenbenny said:


> Great job Andrea, very cute and great for Fort Wilderness!! I thought that was yours.
> 
> You were right about mine as well, I did the Poly dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of embroidery:



That dress if TDF!!  I'm going to search for the pattern now, mind helping me out with the name?  Your daughter is such a doll as well



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> ok I am trying to finish putting this all together by tomorrow night. Ambitious - a little. but I finally figured out how I am making the rest of it so now I am excited.



That is really coming together, I just love that embroidery design!! Can't wait to see what the finished piece looks like!


----------



## ivey_family

I forgot to post what I found out from my local shop regarding stabilizing wovens.  They suggested using one or two layers of a fusible poly or nylon mesh depending on the stitch count.  The second layer is turned 45 degrees if needed.  All layers would then be hooped.  Then float a tear away underneath for additional support.  He recommends all Floriani (or course, that's what they sell.  ) and for the tear away he recommended "Sta n Wash".  The combination of mesh and Sta n Wash is supposed to be very sturdy and soft when finished.

I didn't buy any Floriani nylon mesh or Sta n Wash while I was there since I've already got a bunch of Marathon poly mesh, but I probably will try it at some point.  I did fuse two layers of poly mesh, one turned 45 degrees, and then float a tear away and try my design again.  I turned out very, very nicely, though after laundering and pressing, still not 100% pucker free.  

I had tried one other option before going in, and that is the one I ended up using for my project.  Instead of fusing the poly mesh, I hooped it, sprayed the fabric with adhesive and smoothed it on the mesh.  I then pinned it in place and floated a tear away.  That one had the least amount of puckers after careful trimming and pressing, so I would probably do that method again.

Hope that helps someone else!
Regards,
C.


----------



## honeybear66

abfight said:


> You can get that at you can make this, that where lots of the patterns come from, but these ladies are amazing at modifing them.



Thanks I had looked on their but couldn't see but found the Audrey now.

Now to find one with double ruffles on the bottom


----------



## DMGeurts

miprender said:


> Well work had power still so I guess I had to come in But taking a break and catching up.
> 
> 
> Love it. We love POFQ.
> 
> Also I was looking through Pinterst and some people pinned your dresses in their books. You have alot of admirers out there.



I am glad you are still doing well.  

Thank you for the compliment... that is so cool that someone pinned my pictures.    I really should go take a looksee one of these days.



froggy33 said:


> The ultrasound went great and everything looks good.  And....It's a girl!!!  Ava Adele will be joining us in January!



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  Just think of all the fun matching and coordinating little girly items you'll get to make...  swoon....  



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> ok I am trying to finish putting this all together by tomorrow night. Ambitious - a little. but I finally figured out how I am making the rest of it so now I am excited.



I soooo  love this applique...  THis is going to be an amazing dress!  



abfight said:


> I am such a lurker, but I never miss a single page.  Everything always looks so amazing.  Now I go totally off topic, you ladies are always so helpful to everyone I was just wondering if any of you have ever done weight watchers.  Their sight does have a forum, but I feel like I know you ladies and was just wanting to get some feedback.  If this is inappropriate to be posted here please just let me know and Thanks



I have done WW a trillion times in my life...  Truth be told... I should be starting on my trillion and one try any day now.    Oh - and I'm glad you've come out of lurk status...  

OK - Trip update....
  So, bff texted me today - telling me that she took PTO that week regardless if she gets the trip or not...  She is off of work tomorrow - so it looks lik we are going to sit down and book our trip!!!    Is anyone going to be at WDW Oct 23-28?  We were planning to stay at CBR - I really want to - but I think we are changing our minds and going with POR.  BFF will also have a room at the Beach Club - I hope she is able to put her dd and I officially on her reservations, so we can use their awesome pool - otherwise - we'll just stick to POR.  I will alert you all when I have a ticker.  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

*Oh Cheryl....* 

Where are you girly????  I've been missin' you and Ginger...  

D~


----------



## mommy2mrb

froggy33 said:


> The ultrasound went great and everything looks good.  And....It's a girl!!!  Ava Adele will be joining us in January!




Congratulations!  another Disney Princess in the world...so nice you will be able to pass down your cute outfits to her!



DMGeurts said:


> OK - Trip update....
> So, bff texted me today - telling me that she took PTO that week regardless if she gets the trip or not...  She is off of work tomorrow - so it looks lik we are going to sit down and book our trip!!!    Is anyone going to be at WDW Oct 23-28?  We were planning to stay at CBR - I really want to - but I think we are changing our minds and going with POR.  BFF will also have a room at the Beach Club - I hope she is able to put her dd and I officially on her reservations, so we can use their awesome pool - otherwise - we'll just stick to POR.  I will alert you all when I have a ticker.
> 
> D~



BUMMER, we leave WDW on 10/21, missing you by two days 
you'll have a great time with your friend!


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

Thank You everyone on the compliments! Now that I have the girls occupied with computer games. I can throw in my load of laundry then start sewing the rest of the dress.

Congrats on the little girl!

D~ we will just miss each other -- I arrive Nov5th.


----------



## ellenbenny

honeybear66 said:


> Question
> As a beginner I am still trying to find my way around all these amazing patterns. I saw an amazing twirl skirt on a previous thread done with Mickey body parts by ellenbenny does anyone know what pattern it was? It had a sort of double ruffle round the base of the skirt?
> 
> Also where can I buy (online) the Audrey skirt pattern that has the ruffles on the back? Yes I am quite fixated by ruffles at the moment now that I understand them



Thankl you for the compliment on the skirt!!  I see that you got your answer for the Audrey skirt already.  As far as the double ruffle twirl skirt, there are many many tutorials and patterns for this type.  I honestly don't remember exactly what I used for this one.   I do have a pattern I purchased on youcanmakethis called double layer twirl skirt and I may have used that as a starting point.   Look in the bookmarks and/or google double layer twirl skirt tutorial and you may be able to find something for free.



Diz-Mommy said:


> That dress if TDF!!  I'm going to search for the pattern now, mind helping me out with the name?  Your daughter is such a doll as well



Thank you!!

The skirt pattern was called how to make spiral skirts on youcanmakethis.  For the flounce tutorial try googling "adding flounces to redondo skirt"

Also, thanks so much on the compliments on my beautiful model, this is my lovely 4 yo granddaughter!


----------



## honeybear66

ellenbenny said:


> Thankl you for the compliment on the skirt!!  I see that you got your answer for the Audrey skirt already.  As far as the double ruffle twirl skirt, there are many many tutorials and patterns for this type.  I honestly don't remember exactly what I used for this one.   I do have a pattern I purchased on youcanmakethis called double layer twirl skirt and I may have used that as a starting point.   Look in the bookmarks and/or google double layer twirl skirt tutorial and you may be able to find something for free.
> "



Thank you! I didn't like to PM you directly as I am new on here.

I was just unsure about attaching the ruffles so will go and have a look


----------



## ncmomof2

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> ok I am trying to finish putting this all together by tomorrow night. Ambitious - a little. but I finally figured out how I am making the rest of it so now I am excited.



WOW!


----------



## VBAndrea

abfight said:


> I am such a lurker, but I never miss a single page.  Everything always looks so amazing.  Now I go totally off topic, you ladies are always so helpful to everyone I was just wondering if any of you have ever done weight watchers.  Their sight does have a forum, but I feel like I know you ladies and was just wanting to get some feedback.  If this is inappropriate to be posted here please just let me know and Thanks


I have done WW -- I just did it official on-line for three months about a year or two after having dd.  I loved it.  It teaches you healthy eating habits rather than crash dieting.  I did it with the points system.  I had done the points system on my own in the past as well (a friend of mine taught me all about it) but I felt I needed accountability.  I only had about 10 pounds to lose and I think I lost about 7 in the three months.  I honestly just do best now with busting my behind working out 5 days a week.  I did that last year when dh was deployed and it made a huge difference in my appearance -- so many people commented on how good I looked.  Dh's comment upon his return was "you look nice" so I haven't exercised since.  I was expecting a bit more than "nice" so it unmotivated me very quickly.



ivey_family said:


> I forgot to post what I found out from my local shop regarding stabilizing wovens.  They suggested using one or two layers of a fusible poly or nylon mesh depending on the stitch count.  The second layer is turned 45 degrees if needed.  All layers would then be hooped.  Then float a tear away underneath for additional support.  He recommends all Floriani (or course, that's what they sell.  ) and for the tear away he recommended "Sta n Wash".  The combination of mesh and Sta n Wash is supposed to be very sturdy and soft when finished.
> 
> I didn't buy any Floriani nylon mesh or Sta n Wash while I was there since I've already got a bunch of Marathon poly mesh, but I probably will try it at some point.  I did fuse two layers of poly mesh, one turned 45 degrees, and then float a tear away and try my design again.  I turned out very, very nicely, though after laundering and pressing, still not 100% pucker free.
> 
> I had tried one other option before going in, and that is the one I ended up using for my project.  Instead of fusing the poly mesh, I hooped it, sprayed the fabric with adhesive and smoothed it on the mesh.  I then pinned it in place and floated a tear away.  That one had the least amount of puckers after careful trimming and pressing, so I would probably do that method again.
> 
> Hope that helps someone else!
> Regards,
> C.


Thanks -- I may try that -- at least the 45 degree angle part for layer #2.



DMGeurts said:


> OK - Trip update....
> So, bff texted me today - telling me that she took PTO that week regardless if she gets the trip or not...  She is off of work tomorrow - so it looks lik we are going to sit down and book our trip!!!    Is anyone going to be at WDW Oct 23-28?  We were planning to stay at CBR - I really want to - but I think we are changing our minds and going with POR.  BFF will also have a room at the Beach Club - I hope she is able to put her dd and I officially on her reservations, so we can use their awesome pool - otherwise - we'll just stick to POR.  I will alert you all when I have a ticker.
> 
> D~


This sounds exciting!!!  



DMGeurts said:


> *Oh Cheryl....*
> 
> Where are you girly????  I've been missin' you and Ginger...
> 
> D~


I have a feeling Cheryl is without power.  NY got hit hard with flooding in parts as well.  I'm not exactly sure where Cheryl lives other than turning south at the "A" and looking for the house with a BMW in the drive and deer in the yard.  I hope her basement didn't get flooded.  Then again, Ginger might like to go for a swim.


----------



## dianemom2

froggy33 said:


> The ultrasound went great and everything looks good.  And....It's a girl!!!  Ava Adele will be joining us in January!


What wonderful news!  And I love the name you've picked out!



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> ok I am trying to finish putting this all together by tomorrow night. Ambitious - a little. but I finally figured out how I am making the rest of it so now I am excited.


All I can saw is WOW!  I can't wait to see the finished dress!



honeybear66 said:


> Question
> As a beginner I am still trying to find my way around all these amazing patterns. I saw an amazing twirl skirt on a previous thread done with Mickey body parts by ellenbenny does anyone know what pattern it was? It had a sort of double ruffle round the base of the skirt?
> 
> Also where can I buy (online) the Audrey skirt pattern that has the ruffles on the back? Yes I am quite fixated by ruffles at the moment now that I understand them


I believe that there is a coupon code for 20% off at Youcanmakethis.com right now.  If you buy anything make sure you check before you pay!



DMGeurts said:


> OK - Trip update....
> So, bff texted me today - telling me that she took PTO that week regardless if she gets the trip or not...  She is off of work tomorrow - so it looks lik we are going to sit down and book our trip!!!    Is anyone going to be at WDW Oct 23-28?  We were planning to stay at CBR - I really want to - but I think we are changing our minds and going with POR.  BFF will also have a room at the Beach Club - I hope she is able to put her dd and I officially on her reservations, so we can use their awesome pool - otherwise - we'll just stick to POR.  I will alert you all when I have a ticker.
> 
> D~


I am pretty sure that I read that if you are staying at a Disney hotel, you have the right to use any pool at any of the Disney hotels.  My sister in law took her kids to use the pool at the Wilderness Lodge the last time she was there.


----------



## froggy33

ivey_family said:


> Congratulations!  That means that all your wonderful creations will get to be worn by your new little girl!  What fun!
> 
> C.





VBAndrea said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  I am happy everything looks well and I love the name you have chosen.  I see more ruffles in your future now!





DMGeurts said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  Just think of all the fun matching and coordinating little girly items you'll get to make...  swoon....
> 
> OK - Trip update....
> So, bff texted me today - telling me that she took PTO that week regardless if she gets the trip or not...  She is off of work tomorrow - so it looks lik we are going to sit down and book our trip!!!    Is anyone going to be at WDW Oct 23-28?  We were planning to stay at CBR - I really want to - but I think we are changing our minds and going with POR.  BFF will also have a room at the Beach Club - I hope she is able to put her dd and I officially on her reservations, so we can use their awesome pool - otherwise - we'll just stick to POR.  I will alert you all when I have a ticker.
> 
> D~





mommy2mrb said:


> Congratulations!  another Disney Princess in the world...so nice you will be able to pass down your cute outfits to her!
> 
> 
> BUMMER, we leave WDW on 10/21, missing you by two days
> you'll have a great time with your friend!



Thanks!  We're really excited it's another girl, considering we have so much stuff already!  I know I'll have to start making customs much earlier for trips.  Or put less appliques on them! 

We leave on Oct 23 so we will literally just miss you!  I love last minute trips!  Not too long to wait!  Have fun!


----------



## ellenbenny

VBAndrea said:


> I have a feeling Cheryl is without power.  NY got hit hard with flooding in parts as well.  I'm not exactly sure where Cheryl lives other than turning south at the "A" and looking for the house with a BMW in the drive and deer in the yard.  I hope her basement didn't get flooded.  Then again, Ginger might like to go for a swim.



You may be right about Cheryl, as I am thinking she lives north of Albany and I think they got hit pretty hard.  I'm about 225 miles west of there and we just got clouds and wind but no rain at all.


----------



## Colleen27

TMTQ and I'm way behind but just wanted to comment on the week's PR projects. 

I love love love the Fort Wilderness set! So very cute and creative. 

The spiral dress is adorable, one of these days I'm going to get brave enough to try that style pattern.

The sparkle in the Disneyland outfit is spectacular, my 10yo thought it was "sweet".

I'm going to have to CASE that Beach Club outfit for non-Disney purposes. We live in a waterfront town and our local festival is "Maritime Days" so that would be a fitting custom for my girls to wear closer to home. Thanks for linking the tutorial, I bookmarked it for next summer.

This was my PR offering for the week:






Each of the solid panels has an icon from one of ASMu's sections, all of which are hand appliqued except Beauty & the Beast which is painted. The boot stitching is painted too, because I wanted to be sure to keep the hidden Mickey that is on the real thing at the resort. The music around the cuff is "Be Our Guest", which appears around the food court area at the resort. 

I've already made matching capris for DD10 in the music fabric with the sheet music cuffs, and will embellish a shirt for her too. These are going to be the girls' travel/check-in day outfits in Nov.


----------



## RMAMom

The power is back on!!!
I just moved everything back from my Moms  so I can sew late in the night! I don't know what I'm more excited about, being able to sew, hot showers or coffee in the morning. Thanks for all of your kind words and well wishes!

I also would like to say that I have really enjoyed the PR contest. I have had no time to enter anything but I have really enjoyed the projects!


----------



## NiniMorris

After a rather rotten weekend, things seem to have turned the corner today.  I know a lot of Moms on here can understand.  Being the mom of a special needs child is never easy (except when collecting hugs and kisses).  

we are having major issues with the local school system.  On Friday I arrived an hour early at school to find my son outside on the ground with 5 adults 'restraining' him.  they had no idea I was coming early, and they did not call me to let me know they were having a problem.  

Their response to my concerns about the incident has amounted to ... nothing!

We did speak with our attorney this morning.  She is researching the problem and checking our options.  Hopefully we can find an easy resolution, if not we are more than willing to take the necessary legal action.

Then, today, my oldest daughter posted on her blog a sweet tribute to her younger brother.  It was so sweet and has some of the cutest pictures of him I had to share...

http://amandadickens.blogspot.com/2010/11/great-big-sweet-smile.html

Thanks for everyone's concern that saw my post on FB on Friday.  I just hate it when adults that are supposed to know better do such stupid things!


Nini


----------



## miprender

Colleen...lost you quote but I love the ASmusic dress and all the detail that you put into the appliques.




RubberDuckyRanch said:


> ok I am trying to finish putting this all together by tomorrow night. Ambitious - a little. but I finally figured out how I am making the rest of it so now I am excited.



That is just beautiful. 



abfight said:


> I am such a lurker, but I never miss a single page.  Everything always looks so amazing.  Now I go totally off topic, you ladies are always so helpful to everyone I was just wondering if any of you have ever done weight watchers.  Their sight does have a forum, but I feel like I know you ladies and was just wanting to get some feedback.  If this is inappropriate to be posted here please just let me know and Thanks



I have done WW many times and it does work as long as you stay on track. I have been going since high school and the last time I went was a few years ago.



DMGeurts said:


> OK - Trip update....
> So, bff texted me today - telling me that she took PTO that week regardless if she gets the trip or not...  She is off of work tomorrow - so it looks lik we are going to sit down and book our trip!!!    Is anyone going to be at WDW Oct 23-28?  We were planning to stay at CBR - I really want to - but I think we are changing our minds and going with POR.  BFF will also have a room at the Beach Club - I hope she is able to put her dd and I officially on her reservations, so we can use their awesome pool - otherwise - we'll just stick to POR.  I will alert you all when I have a ticker.
> 
> D~



 That is great.



dianemom2 said:


> I am pretty sure that I read that if you are staying at a Disney hotel, you have the right to use any pool at any of the Disney hotels.  My sister in law took her kids to use the pool at the Wilderness Lodge the last time she was there.



 That is worst than swearing on the DISboards. NO POOL Hopping unless you are DVC But honestly if she is staying at the BC you can not pool hop there. Every guest must show their own resort id and they get a bracelet that they have to show.



RMAMom said:


> The power is back on!!!
> I just moved everything back from my Moms  so I can sew late in the night! I don't know what I'm more excited about, being able to sew, hot showers or coffee in the morning. Thanks for all of your kind words and well wishes!
> 
> I also would like to say that I have really enjoyed the PR contest. I have had no time to enter anything but I have really enjoyed the projects!



 That is great so your trip is still on!



NiniMorris said:


> After a rather rotten weekend, things seem to have turned the corner today.  I know a lot of Moms on here can understand.  Being the mom of a special needs child is never easy (except when collecting hugs and kisses).
> 
> we are having major issues with the local school system.  On Friday I arrived an hour early at school to find my son outside on the ground with 5 adults 'restraining' him.  they had no idea I was coming early, and they did not call me to let me know they were having a problem.
> 
> Their response to my concerns about the incident has amounted to ... nothing!
> 
> We did speak with our attorney this morning.  She is researching the problem and checking our options.  Hopefully we can find an easy resolution, if not we are more than willing to take the necessary legal action.
> 
> Then, today, my oldest daughter posted on her blog a sweet tribute to her younger brother.  It was so sweet and has some of the cutest pictures of him I had to share...
> 
> http://amandadickens.blogspot.com/2010/11/great-big-sweet-smile.html
> 
> Thanks for everyone's concern that saw my post on FB on Friday.  I just hate it when adults that are supposed to know better do such stupid things!
> 
> 
> Nini



 I saw you posting that on FB truely sorry that you are going through that.



froggy33 said:


> The ultrasound went great and everything looks good.  And....It's a girl!!!  Ava Adele will be joining us in January!



Congrats on a little girl. I thought for sure you were having a boy


----------



## miprender

I just read this on Bridget's PTR and asking everyone if they could send prayers to the family.



mysevendwarfs said:


> I am still hoping to do a trip report for Bridget, but have not been able to start.  At the end of our trip, Bridget started to have more neurological symptoms.  We had an MRI a few weeks after our return which confirmed what we were suspecting, tumor progression.  We are so glad we enjoyed our wish trip before she really was feeling poorly.  Please keep our sweet girl in your prayers as we continue a more aggressive chemo regime and try to figure out treatment plans.
> 
> I promise I am going to do a trip report.  I need to do one.  It was such a joy filled time for all of us and we know how blessed it was.  God is good.


----------



## mkwj

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> ok I am trying to finish putting this all together by tomorrow night. Ambitious - a little. but I finally figured out how I am making the rest of it so now I am excited.



I love this.      I have been wanting to make dd a rapunzel dress with applique, but can't find one I love.  You did an awesome job on this and I can't wait to see the completed dress.


----------



## DMGeurts

Colleen27 said:


>



I love this!  



NiniMorris said:


> After a rather rotten weekend, things seem to have turned the corner today.  I know a lot of Moms on here can understand.  Being the mom of a special needs child is never easy (except when collecting hugs and kisses).
> 
> we are having major issues with the local school system.  On Friday I arrived an hour early at school to find my son outside on the ground with 5 adults 'restraining' him.  they had no idea I was coming early, and they did not call me to let me know they were having a problem.
> 
> Their response to my concerns about the incident has amounted to ... nothing!
> 
> We did speak with our attorney this morning.  She is researching the problem and checking our options.  Hopefully we can find an easy resolution, if not we are more than willing to take the necessary legal action.
> 
> Then, today, my oldest daughter posted on her blog a sweet tribute to her younger brother.  It was so sweet and has some of the cutest pictures of him I had to share...
> 
> http://amandadickens.blogspot.com/2010/11/great-big-sweet-smile.html
> 
> Thanks for everyone's concern that saw my post on FB on Friday.  I just hate it when adults that are supposed to know better do such stupid things!
> 
> 
> Nini



I am so sorry Nini - I did miss this on your FB page.  I am thinking of you and praying for you that the right thing is done here.



miprender said:


> I just read this on Bridget's PTR and asking everyone if they could send prayers to the family.



Oh no...  Praying for Bridgie...

D~


----------



## weluvdizne

I'm usually a lurker, but do try to post when I can.  You are all so talented.  I had not sewn since middle school home ec class, but started up again when I found you 17 months ago.  Our trip is in 3 weeks, and this is the first trip i have sewn for.  we are going for 15 days and I am making 1 outfit per day for each of my 3 children.  I don't have a serger or an embroidery machine, so my outfits are a bit basic, but it's still fun! 

my Question is, do the skirts and dresses get in the way for the girls?  My mom thinks my daughter will be hindered by wearing a dress or skirt and that I should make the rest of her outfits shorts and tees.  My dh agrees.  
Here are a few outfits I have done:

















Thanks for looking.  I have more done and will post more later.  Didn't want to overload you with too many pictures at once!


----------



## Meshell2002

:





froggy33 said:


> The ultrasound went great and everything looks good.  And....It's a girl!!!  Ava Adele will be joining us in January!



Congrats! great you can reuse some stuff (though little boys are fun!)



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> ok I am trying to finish putting this all together by tomorrow night. Ambitious - a little. but I finally figured out how I am making the rest of it so now I am excited.







abfight said:


> I am such a lurker, but I never miss a single page.  Everything always looks so amazing.  Now I go totally off topic, you ladies are always so helpful to everyone I was just wondering if any of you have ever done weight watchers.  Their sight does have a forum, but I feel like I know you ladies and was just wanting to get some feedback.  If this is inappropriate to be posted here please just let me know and Thanks



Welcome. Glad you came out of lurkdom

WW works great when you go and do your journal and all. I got from 240 down to 165 on it....then after baby number 2 I am up 30 pounds from goal....but at least I'm not where I started.



ivey_family said:


> I forgot to post what I found out from my local shop regarding stabilizing wovens.  They suggested using one or two layers of a fusible poly or nylon mesh depending on the stitch count.  The second layer is turned 45 degrees if needed.  All layers would then be hooped.  Then float a tear away underneath for additional support.  He recommends all Floriani (or course, that's what they sell.  ) and for the tear away he recommended "Sta n Wash".  The combination of mesh and Sta n Wash is supposed to be very sturdy and soft when finished.
> 
> I didn't buy any Floriani nylon mesh or Sta n Wash while I was there since I've already got a bunch of Marathon poly mesh, but I probably will try it at some point.  I did fuse two layers of poly mesh, one turned 45 degrees, and then float a tear away and try my design again.  I turned out very, very nicely, though after laundering and pressing, still not 100% pucker free.
> 
> I had tried one other option before going in, and that is the one I ended up using for my project.  Instead of fusing the poly mesh, I hooped it, sprayed the fabric with adhesive and smoothed it on the mesh.  I then pinned it in place and floated a tear away.  That one had the least amount of puckers after careful trimming and pressing, so I would probably do that method again.
> 
> Hope that helps someone else!
> Regards,
> C.



I find it interesting how everyone hoops differently....for my last woven I hooped one layer of cutaway next to the fabric, with one layer of tear away under the cutaway....so both were hooped...but I could tear off the bottom layer and just cut and leave one....did ok for a 4x4 applique.



weluvdizne said:


> I'm usually a lurker, but do try to post when I can.  You are all so talented.  I had not sewn since middle school home ec class, but started up again when I found you 17 months ago.  Our trip is in 3 weeks, and this is the first trip i have sewn for.  we are going for 15 days and I am making 1 outfit per day for each of my 3 children.  I don't have a serger or an embroidery machine, so my outfits are a bit basic, but it's still fun!
> 
> my Question is, do the skirts and dresses get in the way for the girls?  My mom thinks my daughter will be hindered by wearing a dress or skirt and that I should make the rest of her outfits shorts and tees.  My dh agrees.
> Here are a few outfits I have done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I have more done and will post more later.  Didn't want to overload you with too many pictures at once!



I'm a fan of skirts (with shorts or bloomers under)....as long as they aren't too long....short skirts don't hinder anything...my DD likes the twirl and swoosh so much she'd look twice at a pair of pants 


I know I havn't posted pics in a while....I'm still trying to work w/ my machine to do the TS appliques....plus I've been to the dentist today and being a grown up and cleaning the house and all that stuff ....maybe tomorrow I can play a little.


----------



## aboveH20

Remember me? 

I used to post on here -- about a week ago 

I toughloved myself for a week and didn't even lurk to see what you were all up to.  I was cleaning out my purse and found a lot! of Joann receipts and decided I was spending way too much money, time sewing, and time reading and posting here.

So I sorta banned myself from the boards for a week.  Probably didn't help that I was working on a Big Give (those darn water bottle holders that were driving me bonkers), Project Runway and GKTW pillowcases.  Plus back to school clothes for Ginger and Dorrrine.  I actually spent a week doing a few other things -- finally did some mulching, went to the library for the first time in ages, had people over for dinner, etc.

This week's Project Runway was all cut out on Saturday but thanks to Irene we lost power (for 31 hours) so no entry this week. I'm hoping the idea might be salvageable for a future week.

I'll be curious to go back and skim the past week.  I know I'm going to see some amazing sewing and get caught up on a few things that were dangling. 

It's good to be home


----------



## DMGeurts

weluvdizne said:


> Thanks for looking.  I have more done and will post more later.  Didn't want to overload you with too many pictures at once!



These turned out so nice.    I think they are perfect comfy vacation wear.  



aboveH20 said:


> Remember me?
> 
> I used to post on here -- about a week ago
> 
> I toughloved myself for a week and didn't even lurk to see what you were all up to.  I was cleaning out my purse and found a lot! of Joann receipts and decided I was spending way too much money, time sewing, and time reading and posting here.
> 
> So I sorta banned myself from the boards for a week.  Probably didn't help that I was working on a Big Give (those darn water bottle holders that were driving me bonkers), Project Runway and GKTW pillowcases.  Plus back to school clothes for Ginger and Dorrrine.  I actually spent a week doing a few other things -- finally did some mulching, went to the library for the first time in ages, had people over for dinner, etc.
> 
> This week's Project Runway was all cut out on Saturday but thanks to Irene we lost power (for 31 hours) so no entry this week. I'm hoping the idea might be salvageable for a future week.
> 
> I'll be curious to go back and skim the past week.  I know I'm going to see some amazing sewing and get caught up on a few things that were dangling.
> 
> It's good to be home



Oh - I am so glad you are home...  I've been wonderin' where you went - I was begining to think Ginger locked you in a closet or something.  Glad you're OK.  

D~


----------



## weluvdizne

Meshell2002 said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a fan of skirts (with shorts or bloomers under)....as long as they aren't too long....short skirts don't hinder anything...my DD likes the twirl and swoosh so much she'd look twice at a pair of pants
> 
> 
> I know I havn't posted pics in a while....I'm still trying to work w/ my machine to do the TS appliques....plus I've been to the dentist today and being a grown up and cleaning the house and all that stuff ....maybe tomorrow I can play a little.



thanks for your opinion.  good for you doing grown up stuff.  sometimes, that's just no fun.  i often wish i had a maid or butler around to help out with that stuff.  can't wait to see your ts appliques when you get it done. 


aboveH20 said:


> Remember me?
> 
> I used to post on here -- about a week ago
> 
> 
> This week's Project Runway was all cut out on Saturday but thanks to Irene we lost power (for 31 hours) so no entry this week. I'm hoping the idea might be salvageable for a future week.
> 
> I'll be curious to go back and skim the past week.  I know I'm going to see some amazing sewing and get caught up on a few things that were dangling.
> 
> It's good to be home



Glad you survived the hurricane relatively unscathed.  Cant wait to see the back to school outfits!  Did you finally win the water bottle holder war?  
Welcome back!!! you've been missed!


----------



## miprender

weluvdizne said:


> I'm usually a lurker, but do try to post when I can.  You are all so talented.  I had not sewn since middle school home ec class, but started up again when I found you 17 months ago.  Our trip is in 3 weeks, and this is the first trip i have sewn for.  we are going for 15 days and I am making 1 outfit per day for each of my 3 children.  I don't have a serger or an embroidery machine, so my outfits are a bit basic, but it's still fun!
> 
> my Question is, do the skirts and dresses get in the way for the girls?  My mom thinks my daughter will be hindered by wearing a dress or skirt and that I should make the rest of her outfits shorts and tees.  My dh agrees.
> Here are a few outfits I have done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I have more done and will post more later.  Didn't want to overload you with too many pictures at once!



Love everything you made. I have all that same fabric As for wearing dresses DD8 did not mind them at all. The only complaint that she gave me was the dresses were too long and she was hot but otherwise she was able to ride all the attractions fine.



aboveH20 said:


> Remember me?
> 
> I used to post on here -- about a week ago
> 
> I toughloved myself for a week and didn't even lurk to see what you were all up to.  I was cleaning out my purse and found a lot! of Joann receipts and decided I was spending way too much money, time sewing, and time reading and posting here.
> 
> So I sorta banned myself from the boards for a week.  Probably didn't help that I was working on a Big Give (those darn water bottle holders that were driving me bonkers), Project Runway and GKTW pillowcases.  Plus back to school clothes for Ginger and Dorrrine.  I actually spent a week doing a few other things -- finally did some mulching, went to the library for the first time in ages, had people over for dinner, etc.
> 
> This week's Project Runway was all cut out on Saturday but thanks to Irene we lost power (for 31 hours) so no entry this week. I'm hoping the idea might be salvageable for a future week.
> 
> I'll be curious to go back and skim the past week.  I know I'm going to see some amazing sewing and get caught up on a few things that were dangling.
> 
> It's good to be home



HMMM I think I remember you Are you related to Dorrrine and Ginger?


Glad you posted we were getting ready to send D out to find you.


Edited:  I just found this in someone's siggie. Isn't it the cutest♥


----------



## VBAndrea

Colleen27 said:


> This was my PR offering for the week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each of the solid panels has an icon from one of ASMu's sections, all of which are hand appliqued except Beauty & the Beast which is painted. The boot stitching is painted too, because I wanted to be sure to keep the hidden Mickey that is on the real thing at the resort. The music around the cuff is "Be Our Guest", which appears around the food court area at the resort.
> 
> I've already made matching capris for DD10 in the music fabric with the sheet music cuffs, and will embellish a shirt for her too. These are going to be the girls' travel/check-in day outfits in Nov.


The dress is beautiful and I love how you did the panels.  I had no idea there was a hidden Mickey in the boot, but I've never been to ASM -- I surely see it now that you pointed it out!  Fabulous job!  There were so many stunning entries this past week.



RMAMom said:


> The power is back on!!!
> I just moved everything back from my Moms  so I can sew late in the night! I don't know what I'm more excited about, being able to sew, hot showers or coffee in the morning. Thanks for all of your kind words and well wishes!
> 
> I also would like to say that I have really enjoyed the PR contest. I have had no time to enter anything but I have really enjoyed the projects!


I'm so happy for you!!!!  I was so hoping you'd get it on sooner than the weekend, but this is a very good surprise 



NiniMorris said:


> After a rather rotten weekend, things seem to have turned the corner today.  I know a lot of Moms on here can understand.  Being the mom of a special needs child is never easy (except when collecting hugs and kisses).
> 
> we are having major issues with the local school system.  On Friday I arrived an hour early at school to find my son outside on the ground with 5 adults 'restraining' him.  they had no idea I was coming early, and they did not call me to let me know they were having a problem.
> 
> Their response to my concerns about the incident has amounted to ... nothing!
> 
> We did speak with our attorney this morning.  She is researching the problem and checking our options.  Hopefully we can find an easy resolution, if not we are more than willing to take the necessary legal action.
> 
> Then, today, my oldest daughter posted on her blog a sweet tribute to her younger brother.  It was so sweet and has some of the cutest pictures of him I had to share...
> 
> http://amandadickens.blogspot.com/2010/11/great-big-sweet-smile.html
> 
> Thanks for everyone's concern that saw my post on FB on Friday.  I just hate it when adults that are supposed to know better do such stupid things!
> 
> 
> Nini


Nini I am so sorry about how the teachers/school handled the situation with your ds.  I hope you get some answers/clarity and especially some well thought out plans on what the school can do when your ds reacts unexpectedly.  

I love your dd's blog and I love seeing pics of your ds.  I have never seen pics of him before.  He has gorgeous eyes and the best smile there ever was!

I also looked at your dd's wedding photos and found a pic of you and you are nothing like I pictured -- for some reason I always pictured you as a blonde.  So it was great seeing who I've been getting all this great sewing advice from for the past two years  



miprender said:


> I just read this on Bridget's PTR and asking everyone if they could send prayers to the family.


Thanks for letting us know ~ I just don't have the extra time to keep up with wish families even though I think about them all the time.  I'm very sad to hear this.



weluvdizne said:


> I'm usually a lurker, but do try to post when I can.  You are all so talented.  I had not sewn since middle school home ec class, but started up again when I found you 17 months ago.  Our trip is in 3 weeks, and this is the first trip i have sewn for.  we are going for 15 days and I am making 1 outfit per day for each of my 3 children.  I don't have a serger or an embroidery machine, so my outfits are a bit basic, but it's still fun!
> 
> my Question is, do the skirts and dresses get in the way for the girls?  My mom thinks my daughter will be hindered by wearing a dress or skirt and that I should make the rest of her outfits shorts and tees.  My dh agrees.
> Here are a few outfits I have done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I have more done and will post more later.  Didn't want to overload you with too many pictures at once!


Your outfits all look great!  I love that princess fabric -- I haven't seen that before.

My dd had no issues whatsoever with dresses and I had several that were mid calf.  She always wears leggings or bike shorts under dresses.  They never interfered with any activities she did except one dress she had to watch a wee bit on the playground at  AKL.




aboveH20 said:


> Remember me?
> 
> I used to post on here -- about a week ago
> 
> I toughloved myself for a week and didn't even lurk to see what you were all up to.  I was cleaning out my purse and found a lot! of Joann receipts and decided I was spending way too much money, time sewing, and time reading and posting here.
> 
> So I sorta banned myself from the boards for a week.  Probably didn't help that I was working on a Big Give (those darn water bottle holders that were driving me bonkers), Project Runway and GKTW pillowcases.  Plus back to school clothes for Ginger and Dorrrine.  I actually spent a week doing a few other things -- finally did some mulching, went to the library for the first time in ages, had people over for dinner, etc.
> 
> This week's Project Runway was all cut out on Saturday but thanks to Irene we lost power (for 31 hours) so no entry this week. I'm hoping the idea might be salvageable for a future week.
> 
> I'll be curious to go back and skim the past week.  I know I'm going to see some amazing sewing and get caught up on a few things that were dangling.
> 
> It's good to be home


I was so worried you were BelowH2O.  I am glad you are safe.  The disboards are less cumbersome and time consuming if you don't put all those smilies all over the place.

I'm sorry you didn't get you PR submitted.  I rushed to get mine done b/f the hurricane and I wanted to do a bit more with it, but didn't have the time.  It is what it is.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*I am in need of prayer for my dd Brendi. she is 28,has 2 kids Elli/9 and Blaze/7. she got remarried in march and just this month thought she might be pregnant { they are hoping to have a new baby!} she took a test earlier this month that said neg. thenshe got her period. kept feeling odd and took an ovualation test { knew it wasn't time to ovulate but wanted to test the test} it said she was ovulating for 3 days in a row! read online that it would show that if you were preg. so this friday she took a test & it was pos...as was th eone on sat/sun and today! she knew something wasn't right so told me all this today and then started to cramp...spent hours in er and after test she is preg. low hcg {800} levels,nothing showing in uterus from internal ultrasound { would be about 5 weeks} cyst on ovaries causing pain. sent her home,baby could be in tubes,will go back to doc on thurs for hcg levels and another ultrasound...i am so scared and heartbroken. so sad about this baby but so worried if in tube it could rupture and that is life threatening for her. any and all prayers,nice thoughts whatever you do will be a blessing... this is his 1st baby and i know his mom has to be heartbroken too as it is her 1st dgchild. the plan had been for them to tell his family 1st since i have been blessed with 7 grandbabies and 1 grandangel...but dd said she couldn't help but tell her momma 1st...all i know to do for them is love them and pray and be here for them...kids think she has the flu or soemthing,they didn't know anything about the baby...they want one so badly,Elli even knows whcih girl/boy in the baby room at daycare she wants her sis or bro to be like...hehe tia for all prayers and good thoughts


*


----------



## weluvdizne

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I am in need of prayer for my dd Brendi. she is 28,has 2 kids Elli/9 and Blaze/7. she got remarried in march and just this month thought she might be pregnant { they are hoping to have a new baby!} she took a test earlier this month that said neg. thenshe got her period. kept feeling odd and took an ovualation test { knew it wasn't time to ovulate but wanted to test the test} it said she was ovulating for 3 days in a row! read online that it would show that if you were preg. so this friday she took a test & it was pos...as was th eone on sat/sun and today! she knew something wasn't right so told me all this today and then started to cramp...spent hours in er and after test she is preg. low hgc levels,nothing showing in uterus from internal ultrasound { would be about 5 weeks} cyst on ovaries causing pain. snet her homw,baby could be in tubes,will go back to doc on thurs for hgc levels and another ultrasound...i am so scared and heartbroken. so sad about this baby but so worried if in tube it could rupture and that is life threatening for her. any and all prayers,nice thoughts whatever you do will be a blessing... this is his 1st baby and i know his mom has to be heartbroken too as it is her 1st dgchild. the plan had been for them to tell his family 1st since i have been blessed with 7 grandbabies and 1 grandangel...but dd said she couldn't help but tell her momma 1st...all i know to do for them is love them and pray and be here for them...kids think she has the flu or soemthing,they didn't know anything about the baby...they want one so badly,Elli even knows whcih girl/boy in the baby room at daycare she wants her sis or bro to be like...hehe tia for all prayrs and good thoughts
> i tried to delete that darned smiley face i hit out of habit...
> 
> *



I am so sorry you all are going through this.  Please know that your family is in our prayers.  May God bring you comfort in this difficult time.  i had 2 miscarriages before I was able to have a successful pregnancy - low progesterone levels.  I can't even begin to tell you how much she is going to need you to be there for her.  My dh's family was not there for us and was not at all sensitive to our feelings and to this day still blame us for not being sensitive to their feelings during our miscarriages.   From what I know of you, I know you will be there for them and give them all the love in the world.  That's exactly what they need, maybe for a long time to come.  I pray for strength for you all and that the doctors have knowledge to help in the best ways.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Just want to share something I commission Ellen to make for Megan for our Oct trip....







do you think she loves it ....







thank you so much Ellen, she can't wait to use it!!!


----------



## weluvdizne

mommy2mrb said:


> Just want to share something I commission Ellen to make for Megan for our Oct trip....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you think she loves it ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much Ellen, she can't wait to use it!!!


Of course Megan loves it; it is awesome!!! Very nice. I'm sure she'll love using it on your trip!


----------



## staceycanada

I am so sorry to hear this. I had a tubal pregnancy a few years ago and it was very hard. 
I am so surprised they sent her home though. They sent me into the operating room immediately and they weren't even sure. The doctor said it was to dangerous to chance. 
I hope they look at her soon.
One thing I wanted to point out is that having a portion of the tube removed does reduce your chances of getting pregnant. They have "tied" one tube. It is not impossible though. As my now almost four year old is proof.

I pray everything will work out for everyone.


----------



## staceycanada

I am so sorry to hear this. I had a tubal pregnancy a few years ago and it was very hard. 
I am so surprised they sent her home though. They sent me into the operating room immediately and they weren't even sure. The doctor said it was to dangerous to chance. 
I hope they look at her soon.
One thing I wanted to point out is that having a portion of the tube removed does reduce your chances of getting pregnant. They have "tied" one tube. It is not impossible though. As my now almost four year old is proof.

I pray everything will work out for everyone.


----------



## jessica52877

Okay, going to try this! I had something wonderful to say abuot all the entries last week! So much so that I didn't even vote! I loved each one and each deserved to win for a different reason. I find it interesting how I have a hard time voting or don't vote at all because I am usually not an everyone needs to win type person! I apologize if I skipped someone's picture who posted. Dorine, I think I might not have grabbed yours now that I think about it. 



Colleen27 said:


> TMTQ and I'm way behind but just wanted to comment on the week's PR projects.
> 
> I love love love the Fort Wilderness set! So very cute and creative.
> 
> The spiral dress is adorable, one of these days I'm going to get brave enough to try that style pattern.
> 
> The sparkle in the Disneyland outfit is spectacular, my 10yo thought it was "sweet".
> 
> I'm going to have to CASE that Beach Club outfit for non-Disney purposes. We live in a waterfront town and our local festival is "Maritime Days" so that would be a fitting custom for my girls to wear closer to home. Thanks for linking the tutorial, I bookmarked it for next summer.
> 
> This was my PR offering for the week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each of the solid panels has an icon from one of ASMu's sections, all of which are hand appliqued except Beauty & the Beast which is painted. The boot stitching is painted too, because I wanted to be sure to keep the hidden Mickey that is on the real thing at the resort. The music around the cuff is "Be Our Guest", which appears around the food court area at the resort.
> 
> I've already made matching capris for DD10 in the music fabric with the sheet music cuffs, and will embellish a shirt for her too. These are going to be the girls' travel/check-in day outfits in Nov.



I had intentions of making an ASMu dress too but yours would have blown mine away! I really loved the thought that went into it and after reading more I see more thought went into it then I first realized! Your fabric was so fun and bright! I knew immediately that you were representing the different sections and really loved that touch. The music notes! Just wow!



NiniMorris said:


> After a rather rotten weekend, things seem to have turned the corner today.  I know a lot of Moms on here can understand.  Being the mom of a special needs child is never easy (except when collecting hugs and kisses).
> 
> we are having major issues with the local school system.  On Friday I arrived an hour early at school to find my son outside on the ground with 5 adults 'restraining' him.  they had no idea I was coming early, and they did not call me to let me know they were having a problem.
> 
> Their response to my concerns about the incident has amounted to ... nothing!
> 
> We did speak with our attorney this morning.  She is researching the problem and checking our options.  Hopefully we can find an easy resolution, if not we are more than willing to take the necessary legal action.
> 
> Then, today, my oldest daughter posted on her blog a sweet tribute to her younger brother.  It was so sweet and has some of the cutest pictures of him I had to share...
> 
> http://amandadickens.blogspot.com/2010/11/great-big-sweet-smile.html
> 
> Thanks for everyone's concern that saw my post on FB on Friday.  I just hate it when adults that are supposed to know better do such stupid things!
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini, I am sorry and hope everything turns out well. I also have never seen pictures of your son (well maybe once on facebook but it wasn't a full on or it was small or something). He is just a sweet and beautiful child. It hurts me even more to know what they were doing to him. 



Fruto76 said:


> I loved all the entries from PR 3. I did not guess FW to be Andrea's but I love that one to pieces. fW is my 2nd favorite resort, I have such wonderful memories of my kiddies there!
> Ellen your dress is stunning. The ruffles, the twirl, everything is great!
> Joni I love the sparkly fabric, especially matched up with the navy. Such a classic combination. The embroideries are perfect for the challenge! It's fabulous!
> Tricia your outfit was so cute too! I love the whimsical AHOY on the top and the anchor and wheel on the shorts....I want to see yours coupled up with mine together...
> 
> Here is my entry
> 
> This dress is inspired by my favorite resort...The Beach Club



The classic clean lines on this sold me! So cute!



h518may said:


> Since everyone is posting there PR stuff I will too.  I was inspired by my favorite resort Wilderness Lodge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the picture I didn't send



The hidden Mickey on this was so neat and I loved that you went with unique fabric perfect for what you made it for! 



MyDisneyTrio said:


> This was my entry for last weeks PR  My DD really likes it so it makes it all worth it  We are staying at AKL in a little less than 2 weeks so I just had to make it. I plan on her wearing on our AK day when we also have ADRs at Boma.
> 
> I am amazed at everything that you all came up with for week 3! I didn't get to make me anything last week for PR, too busy trying to get everything ready for the kids for our trip. However, I have intentions on making DD an outfit for another one of our ADRs so I will definitely have to get it done and submit it for this week!!
> 
> I managed to get my DDs Tink costume and my DS4s Pirate costume done this weekend!! And I got my DS4s birthday shorts sewn together. I am hoping to get his shirt done tonight. That has brought my to-do list down a little bit. Hopefully I will get a lot done this week!



Just loved this one too! So sweet and innocent and perfect for the AK or dinner at Boma! I could tell the love put into it with all the extra touches but I also loved the unique fabric you used together. 



tricia said:


> Here is my runway project from last week.



I couldn't believe how awesome this was and not so ordinary which is one reason I LOVeD it! I think you could also see the time and thought put into it. 



princesskayla said:


> Congratulations to Week 3 winner- Ellenbenny! The newest Disboutique Sewing Princess.
> 
> She created this wonderful dress to wear to the Polynesian Resort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job!



Ooops, not posted by Ellen but oh well. Congrats Ellen. I had no idea that was yours until I saw your granddaughter wearing it later on facebook! What a fabulous job! I will NEVER be making a dress like this! Do you have a trip planned with her soon? I should know this but I must be growing old!



princesskayla said:


> This is my entry into PR this week.
> 
> This project was inspired by this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Disneyland Hotel Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bodice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The side of the dress - gotta have those monorails!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love with my final result. Not exactly what I had pictured but I like where it ended up. My embroidery machine didn't do the best job in the world and some of the bobbin thread showed though. It was also superhard to hoop the fabric and I ended up with puckers. It had a total of 23 embroidery designs on it! It took a while. Now I am working on my 8 yo's dress - which is twice as big. That one is going to take awhile! I also have a cute boys shirt to match - but I am wanting for interfacing to arrive in the mail to finish that one.



I was also in love with the final result! This is going to turn so many heads! I just love Disneyland and this is PERFECT!!! Classic!! 



VBAndrea said:


> Since voting is over I will post my project runway for week three.  I did the FW set.  Not at all my first choice.  I really wanted to do Poly but couldn't find coordinating fabrics.  This is the first time I have ever done ruffles on a Vida.  I also wanted to do knot straps, but the denim was so thick it didn't knot easily, so I had to go with buttons.
> 
> Front of set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still am not sure who did everything for week 2.  Who made the Space Mountain vida?
> 
> And guessing for week 3 was hard -- I am thinking Ellen Benny did the poly dress and I positively know which one was Dorine's!



Oops! I think I just killed the one picture I was leaving. I am going to have too many to post! This was PERFECT for Ft Wilderness! I love Mickey! I might just have to try one myself at some point!


D, I did miss yours!! I loved how you downsized the pattern and that in itself deserves to be a winner but your applique work was fantastic! I also really loved Malificent!! 

If I missed anyone else I am sorry!!! I think a few more entered, hopefully they'll post too! I can't wait to see this week's.


----------



## staceycanada

I used just what ever bib dress pattern I had available and used buttonholes and long ties. It worked great.


----------



## mphalens

ivey_family said:


> Ok, I FINALLY have some actual trip clothes to share...
> 
> First, a onesie for dd...  (btw, there's a pic of my 16" doll I mentioned a few weeks ago.  Anyone old enough to recognize her?)



Adorable little one and onesie!  Love the outfits for your boys too!  I had your doll's friend, Mandy, as a kid!!!  That's Jenny, isn't it?



honeybear66 said:


> Hello ladies & gents!
> I have been a lurker for quite a while and am just starting to find my feet with all this sewing business. I have been in posession of my grandmothers sewing machine for almost 20 years but have only just recently tried to use it!
> 
> As I am trying to get my sewing bits in order I have a quick question. How do you all keep your fabric looking so neat on your shelves? I'm guessing you wrap them round something if so what do you use? I live in Scotland but will be in Florida in October so will have access to all your wonderful crafting stores!



Welcome!!!  I found a tutorial online for how to fold fabric . . . It doesn't use anything in the middle (but it does have you use one of the big plastic rulers (6" x 23" or similar)).



scrap_heaven said:


> My youngest neice turned 2 yesterday, she is the sweetest little peanut! I wanted to make her a minnie mouse themed dress (she is a HUGE FAN).  So I took on the Carla C precious pattern (HOLY MOLY).  I started working on it once I got the measurements for Lil S, Thursday night.  I stayed up ALL NIGHT went to sleep at 9:45am and then got back up at 11am.  But I got it finished and SHE LOVED IT, and best yet it FIT! Of course because I was so tired I forgot the camera.
> 
> The front and back, I didn't get detail photos but it has black ricrac around the collar and the the sleeves. I also added a under skirt with tool to give it body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this sweet little jumper for my daughter for school, it is Black and white Houndstooth (got 3.75m for $7.50 on super crazy clearance )
> I added this little doggy with white minky so he is furry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Both of these are just adorable!!!



Jaaaacki said:


> Hi everyone, long time lurker and lover of all your creations.  We just got back from 1 week at Disney and I made a few items for my little ones.  Just thought I would share. (sorry my pics aren't the best)



Everything is just precious!!!  Great job!



princesskayla said:


> This is my entry into PR this week.
> 
> This project was inspired by this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Disneyland Hotel Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love with my final result. Not exactly what I had pictured but I like where it ended up. My embroidery machine didn't do the best job in the world and some of the bobbin thread showed though. It was also superhard to hoop the fabric and I ended up with puckers. It had a total of 23 embroidery designs on it! It took a while. Now I am working on my 8 yo's dress - which is twice as big. That one is going to take awhile! I also have a cute boys shirt to match - but I am wanting for interfacing to arrive in the mail to finish that one.



I am in love with your dress as well!!!  Simply TDF!!!!



RMAMom said:


> We are still without power and PSEG tells us it should be restored by Sept 3. We are supposed to leave for Disney on the second so we may have to delay the trip because we can't really secure the house. I guess today I will pack up my embroidery machine and move all of that to my Moms, she has power so I can spend my day there doing shirts.  I am just praying that the power comes back sooner than thy are predicting



I'll hope and pray your power comes back on quickly!!!



DMGeurts said:


> Here's the one that I did (surprise)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted a project for this week's Runway - but I am not sure I will be able to participate in any more PRs - it's just getting to be too time consuming and I am not able to get anything else done. It's been a ton of fun though - I just wish I had more time.
> 
> D~


LOVED it!  And what???  No time???  That will make me so sad!!!




froggy33 said:


> The ultrasound went great and everything looks good.  And....It's a girl!!!  Ava Adele will be joining us in January!



Congrats!!!!  oh! to have a little girl!!!



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> ok I am trying to finish putting this all together by tomorrow night. Ambitious - a little. but I finally figured out how I am making the rest of it so now I am excited.


LOVING IT!  Can't wait to see the finished project!



DMGeurts said:


> Thank you for the compliment... that is so cool that someone pinned my pictures. I really should go take a looksee one of these days.
> 
> OK - Trip update....
> So, bff texted me today - telling me that she took PTO that week regardless if she gets the trip or not...  She is off of work tomorrow - so it looks lik we are going to sit down and book our trip!!!   Is anyone going to be at WDW Oct 23-28?  We were planning to stay at CBR - I really want to - but I think we are changing our minds and going with POR.  BFF will also have a room at the Beach Club - I hope she is able to put her dd and I officially on her reservations, so we can use their awesome pool - otherwise - we'll just stick to POR.  I will alert you all when I have a ticker.
> 
> D~



Do you mean to tell me you haven't joined pinterest yet???  

And wahoo! for a trip!!!  I'm totally jealous if you do get to stay at the Beach Club!!!  I LOVE the Beach Club!  Amber & her family get to stay there in December in the Villas and I'm totally jealous!!!



NiniMorris said:


> After a rather rotten weekend, things seem to have turned the corner today.  I know a lot of Moms on here can understand.  Being the mom of a special needs child is never easy (except when collecting hugs and kisses).
> 
> we are having major issues with the local school system.  On Friday I arrived an hour early at school to find my son outside on the ground with 5 adults 'restraining' him.  they had no idea I was coming early, and they did not call me to let me know they were having a problem.
> 
> Their response to my concerns about the incident has amounted to ... nothing!
> 
> We did speak with our attorney this morning.  She is researching the problem and checking our options.  Hopefully we can find an easy resolution, if not we are more than willing to take the necessary legal action.
> 
> Then, today, my oldest daughter posted on her blog a sweet tribute to her younger brother.  It was so sweet and has some of the cutest pictures of him I had to share...
> 
> http://amandadickens.blogspot.com/2010/11/great-big-sweet-smile.html
> 
> Thanks for everyone's concern that saw my post on FB on Friday.  I just hate it when adults that are supposed to know better do such stupid things!
> 
> 
> Nini



Oh Nini!  I'm so so sorry!!!



miprender said:


> I just read this on Bridget's PTR and asking everyone if they could send prayers to the family.



This just breaks my heart . . . 



aboveH20 said:


> Remember me?
> 
> I used to post on here -- about a week ago
> 
> I toughloved myself for a week and didn't even lurk to see what you were all up to.  I was cleaning out my purse and found a lot! of Joann receipts and decided I was spending way too much money, time sewing, and time reading and posting here.
> 
> So I sorta banned myself from the boards for a week.  Probably didn't help that I was working on a Big Give (those darn water bottle holders that were driving me bonkers), Project Runway and GKTW pillowcases.  Plus back to school clothes for Ginger and Dorrrine.  I actually spent a week doing a few other things -- finally did some mulching, went to the library for the first time in ages, had people over for dinner, etc.
> 
> This week's Project Runway was all cut out on Saturday but thanks to Irene we lost power (for 31 hours) so no entry this week. I'm hoping the idea might be salvageable for a future week.
> 
> I'll be curious to go back and skim the past week.  I know I'm going to see some amazing sewing and get caught up on a few things that were dangling.
> 
> It's good to be home



Welcome back!!!  I, too, have been away from the disboards.  Only mine was not self-inflicted!!!  We went to NH for a wedding and although the motel thought they "had the wifi" I was never able to get online . . . and my phone charger for the car stopped working . . . craziness I tell ya!

We did survive the hurricane. . . left NH at 11am on Sunday and made it to my parents' house in Jamestown, RI by 2:30 . . . only hit some wind gusts west of Boston. . . other than that it was just like a big ol' summer rain storm.  We packed up OUR car and hit the road at 5:30pm Sunday night to drive back to NC . . . ran into the flooded portion of 287 at the Palisades Mall in NY and ended up having to figure out our own detour . . . but we made it home to Charlotte at 9:30am this morning . . . and now I'm STILL up (and it's now Tuesday instead of Monday) . . . 

So glad everyone made it through safe & sound.  I did NOT get to enter PR this week and I'm SO bummed!!!  Dang storm!!!!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I am in need of prayer for my dd Brendi. she is 28,has 2 kids Elli/9 and Blaze/7. she got remarried in march and just this month thought she might be pregnant { they are hoping to have a new baby!} she took a test earlier this month that said neg. thenshe got her period. kept feeling odd and took an ovualation test { knew it wasn't time to ovulate but wanted to test the test} it said she was ovulating for 3 days in a row! read online that it would show that if you were preg. so this friday she took a test & it was pos...as was th eone on sat/sun and today! she knew something wasn't right so told me all this today and then started to cramp...spent hours in er and after test she is preg. low hgc levels,nothing showing in uterus from internal ultrasound { would be about 5 weeks} cyst on ovaries causing pain. snet her homw,baby could be in tubes,will go back to doc on thurs for hgc levels and another ultrasound...i am so scared and heartbroken. so sad about this baby but so worried if in tube it could rupture and that is life threatening for her. any and all prayers,nice thoughts whatever you do will be a blessing... this is his 1st baby and i know his mom has to be heartbroken too as it is her 1st dgchild. the plan had been for them to tell his family 1st since i have been blessed with 7 grandbabies and 1 grandangel...but dd said she couldn't help but tell her momma 1st...all i know to do for them is love them and pray and be here for them...kids think she has the flu or soemthing,they didn't know anything about the baby...they want one so badly,Elli even knows whcih girl/boy in the baby room at daycare she wants her sis or bro to be like...hehe tia for all prayrs and good thoughts
> i tried to delete that darned smiley face i hit out of habit...
> 
> *



Prayers!!!



mommy2mrb said:


> Just want to share something I commission Ellen to make for Megan for our Oct trip....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you think she loves it ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much Ellen, she can't wait to use it!!!



cute bag - but BEAUTIFUL daughter!!!


----------



## teresajoy

princesskayla said:


> It has been great fun to challenge ourselves and see what we can make.
> This week is going to stretch our abilites just a little more...
> 
> Disboutique Runway - Week 5
> 
> Challenge: Make an outfit inspired by Disney Dining.
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Can be any type of project. ie: dress, shirt, bag...
> 2. Must include a new sewing technique that you have never used before.
> This can be shirring, smoking, hand embroidery, zippers. The list is not inclusive, just an idea of techniques.
> 3. By nature of this challenge, must be made this week.
> 4. Include a close up picture of your new sewing technique and a description of what you did.
> 
> 
> The winner of this week's challenge will recieve a very cool prize... 1 yard of custom quilting weight fabric from http://www.spoonflower.com/. This site you can design your own fabric and have it printed. Go check it out. (I ordered a couple yards and I am waiting for it to be shipped.) Of course, you will also get to be this week's Sewing Princess. Go forth and sew!



Sounds like another fun week! 



miprender said:


> I just read this on Bridget's PTR and asking everyone if they could send prayers to the family.



Thank you so much for posting this, I didn't know. I will be praying for them. 



weluvdizne said:


> I'm usually a lurker, but do try to post when I can.  You are all so talented.  I had not sewn since middle school home ec class, but started up again when I found you 17 months ago.  Our trip is in 3 weeks, and this is the first trip i have sewn for.  we are going for 15 days and I am making 1 outfit per day for each of my 3 children.  I don't have a serger or an embroidery machine, so my outfits are a bit basic, but it's still fun!
> 
> my Question is, do the skirts and dresses get in the way for the girls?  My mom thinks my daughter will be hindered by wearing a dress or skirt and that I should make the rest of her outfits shorts and tees.  My dh agrees.
> Here are a few outfits I have done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I have more done and will post more later.  Didn't want to overload you with too many pictures at once!



I love the outfits!!! Very cute!!!

My girls have worn skirts and dresses at Disney since they were very little and have never had any problems with them. They always wear little shorts or leggins under them for modesty purposes. 


miprender said:


> Edited:  I just found this in someone's siggie. Isn't it the cutest♥



Thanks for the smile!!! That is cute!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I am in need of prayer for my dd Brendi. she is 28,has 2 kids Elli/9 and Blaze/7. she got remarried in march and just this month thought she might be pregnant { they are hoping to have a new baby!} she took a test earlier this month that said neg. thenshe got her period. kept feeling odd and took an ovualation test { knew it wasn't time to ovulate but wanted to test the test} it said she was ovulating for 3 days in a row! read online that it would show that if you were preg. so this friday she took a test & it was pos...as was th eone on sat/sun and today! she knew something wasn't right so told me all this today and then started to cramp...spent hours in er and after test she is preg. low hgc levels,nothing showing in uterus from internal ultrasound { would be about 5 weeks} cyst on ovaries causing pain. snet her homw,baby could be in tubes,will go back to doc on thurs for hgc levels and another ultrasound...i am so scared and heartbroken. so sad about this baby but so worried if in tube it could rupture and that is life threatening for her. any and all prayers,nice thoughts whatever you do will be a blessing... this is his 1st baby and i know his mom has to be heartbroken too as it is her 1st dgchild. the plan had been for them to tell his family 1st since i have been blessed with 7 grandbabies and 1 grandangel...but dd said she couldn't help but tell her momma 1st...all i know to do for them is love them and pray and be here for them...kids think she has the flu or soemthing,they didn't know anything about the baby...they want one so badly,Elli even knows whcih girl/boy in the baby room at daycare she wants her sis or bro to be like...hehe tia for all prayrs and good thoughts
> i tried to delete that darned smiley face i hit out of habit...
> 
> *



I am so very sorry, you are in my prayers. 



weluvdizne said:


> I am so sorry you all are going through this.  Please know that your family is in our prayers.  May God bring you comfort in this difficult time.  i had 2 miscarriages before I was able to have a successful pregnancy - low progesterone levels.  I can't even begin to tell you how much she is going to need you to be there for her.  My dh's family was not there for us and was not at all sensitive to our feelings and to this day still blame us for not being sensitive to their feelings during our miscarriages.   From what I know of you, I know you will be there for them and give them all the love in the world.  That's exactly what they need, maybe for a long time to come.  I pray for strength for you all and that the doctors have knowledge to help in the best ways.  Please keep us updated.



 I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost my second and third babies and then thought we'd lose Arminda until they discovered I had low progesterone levels and put me on shots. I had the same thing happen with Lyddie too.  

And, I don't even know what to say about your Dh's family.  That's crazy. 


mommy2mrb said:


> Just want to share something I commission Ellen to make for Megan for our Oct trip....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much Ellen, she can't wait to use it!!!


Beautiful! 



staceycanada said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. I had a tubal pregnancy a few years ago and it was very hard.
> I am so surprised they sent her home though. They sent me into the operating room immediately and they weren't even sure. The doctor said it was to dangerous to chance.
> I hope they look at her soon.
> One thing I wanted to point out is that having a portion of the tube removed does reduce your chances of getting pregnant. They have "tied" one tube. It is not impossible though. As my now almost four year old is proof.
> 
> I pray everything will work out for everyone.


----------



## SallyfromDE

weluvdizne said:


> I'm usually a lurker, but do try to post when I can.  You are all so talented.  I had not sewn since middle school home ec class, but started up again when I found you 17 months ago.  Our trip is in 3 weeks, and this is the first trip i have sewn for.  we are going for 15 days and I am making 1 outfit per day for each of my 3 children.  I don't have a serger or an embroidery machine, so my outfits are a bit basic, but it's still fun!
> 
> my Question is, do the skirts and dresses get in the way for the girls?  My mom thinks my daughter will be hindered by wearing a dress or skirt and that I should make the rest of her outfits shorts and tees.  My dh agrees.
> Here are a few outfits I have done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I have more done and will post more later.  Didn't want to overload you with too many pictures at once!



I think the outfits are great! Kirsta has worn skirts and fluff before, and never had a problem. I do like to make shorts under them, so she could move the way she wanted. And I think age might make a difference to.


----------



## NiniMorris

Thanks for all the well wishes and thoughts.  I think we are going to be able to make a difference in not only my son's care but others who suffer from not being 'normal' (WHATEVER that means)and at least shed a little light on the suffering of a child with TBI.

I did not 'grab" all the comments, but there was a couple I needed to coment on...





VBAndrea said:


> Nini I am so sorry about how the teachers/school handled the situation with your ds.  I hope you get some answers/clarity and especially some well thought out plans on what the school can do when your ds reacts unexpectedly.
> 
> I love your dd's blog and I love seeing pics of your ds.  I have never seen pics of him before.  He has gorgeous eyes and the best smile there ever was!
> 
> I also looked at your dd's wedding photos and found a pic of you and you are nothing like I pictured -- for some reason I always pictured you as a blonde.  So it was great seeing who I've been getting all this great sewing advice from for the past two years



I REALLY needed that smile!  Nope, only my three older children and husband have blond hair...I am the medium brown/gray haired fat lady!  Funny, after seeing those wedding pictures, I went on a diet and lost almost 50 pounds...and over the past two years have gained almost 30 of it back!





jessica52877 said:


> Nini, I am sorry and hope everything turns out well. I also have never seen pictures of your son (well maybe once on facebook but it wasn't a full on or it was small or something). He is just a sweet and beautiful child. It hurts me even more to know what they were doing to him.
> 
> 
> 
> .



My DS smiles are what makes everything worth while....and since we try to keep bio mom out of the picture as much as possible, we limit the pictures that are on fb.  I think I post a picture a couple times a year of them...


Soooo much beautiful stuff posted....I am a little bummed I never got to the studio to get some pictures of my entry...but just as well...I seriously doubt my stuff could have compared to what you all create.    My order from JiffyShirts should be here tomorrow, so I will be on here a little bit less as I attempt to get all 22 shirts done within the next 10 days....which doesn't sound too bad....



Nini


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

weluvdizne said:


> I am so sorry you all are going through this.  Please know that your family is in our prayers.  May God bring you comfort in this difficult time.  i had 2 miscarriages before I was able to have a successful pregnancy - low progesterone levels.  I can't even begin to tell you how much she is going to need you to be there for her.  My dh's family was not there for us and was not at all sensitive to our feelings and to this day still blame us for not being sensitive to their feelings during our miscarriages.   From what I know of you, I know you will be there for them and give them all the love in the world.  That's exactly what they need, maybe for a long time to come.  I pray for strength for you all and that the doctors have knowledge to help in the best ways.  Please keep us updated.


thank you so much for your info and kind words!!!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

staceycanada said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. I had a tubal pregnancy a few years ago and it was very hard.
> I am so surprised they sent her home though. They sent me into the operating room immediately and they weren't even sure. The doctor said it was to dangerous to chance.
> I hope they look at her soon.
> One thing I wanted to point out is that having a portion of the tube removed does reduce your chances of getting pregnant. They have "tied" one tube. It is not impossible though. As my now almost four year old is proof.
> 
> I pray everything will work out for everyone.


thank you so much for your info and kind words...


----------



## VBAndrea

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I am in need of prayer for my dd Brendi. she is 28,has 2 kids Elli/9 and Blaze/7. she got remarried in march and just this month thought she might be pregnant { they are hoping to have a new baby!} she took a test earlier this month that said neg. thenshe got her period. kept feeling odd and took an ovualation test { knew it wasn't time to ovulate but wanted to test the test} it said she was ovulating for 3 days in a row! read online that it would show that if you were preg. so this friday she took a test & it was pos...as was th eone on sat/sun and today! she knew something wasn't right so told me all this today and then started to cramp...spent hours in er and after test she is preg. low hcg {800} levels,nothing showing in uterus from internal ultrasound { would be about 5 weeks} cyst on ovaries causing pain. sent her home,baby could be in tubes,will go back to doc on thurs for hcg levels and another ultrasound...i am so scared and heartbroken. so sad about this baby but so worried if in tube it could rupture and that is life threatening for her. any and all prayers,nice thoughts whatever you do will be a blessing... this is his 1st baby and i know his mom has to be heartbroken too as it is her 1st dgchild. the plan had been for them to tell his family 1st since i have been blessed with 7 grandbabies and 1 grandangel...but dd said she couldn't help but tell her momma 1st...all i know to do for them is love them and pray and be here for them...kids think she has the flu or soemthing,they didn't know anything about the baby...they want one so badly,Elli even knows whcih girl/boy in the baby room at daycare she wants her sis or bro to be like...hehe tia for all prayers and good thoughts
> 
> 
> *


You and your family are in my thoughts at the difficult time.  When I had my m/c they were able to tell me the fetus measured 5 weeks, but I should have been 7.5 weeks pg, so maybe she lost the baby earlier and that is why it doesn't show on u/s.  IMO, people pas off m/c's as commonplace, and while they are fairly common, nothing in life can compare to the loss of a baby.  My m/c was a few years ago and I still grieve.  I am heartbroken for your dd.


mommy2mrb said:


> Just want to share something I commission Ellen to make for Megan for our Oct trip....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you think she loves it ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much Ellen, she can't wait to use it!!!


Beautiful!  Love the colors in the bag, but I really love the dress Megan is wearing!  I want that dress!


----------



## DMGeurts

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I am in need of prayer for my dd Brendi. she is 28,has 2 kids Elli/9 and Blaze/7. she got remarried in march and just this month thought she might be pregnant { they are hoping to have a new baby!} she took a test earlier this month that said neg. thenshe got her period. kept feeling odd and took an ovualation test { knew it wasn't time to ovulate but wanted to test the test} it said she was ovulating for 3 days in a row! read online that it would show that if you were preg. so this friday she took a test & it was pos...as was th eone on sat/sun and today! she knew something wasn't right so told me all this today and then started to cramp...spent hours in er and after test she is preg. low hcg {800} levels,nothing showing in uterus from internal ultrasound { would be about 5 weeks} cyst on ovaries causing pain. sent her home,baby could be in tubes,will go back to doc on thurs for hcg levels and another ultrasound...i am so scared and heartbroken. so sad about this baby but so worried if in tube it could rupture and that is life threatening for her. any and all prayers,nice thoughts whatever you do will be a blessing... this is his 1st baby and i know his mom has to be heartbroken too as it is her 1st dgchild. the plan had been for them to tell his family 1st since i have been blessed with 7 grandbabies and 1 grandangel...but dd said she couldn't help but tell her momma 1st...all i know to do for them is love them and pray and be here for them...kids think she has the flu or soemthing,they didn't know anything about the baby...they want one so badly,Elli even knows whcih girl/boy in the baby room at daycare she wants her sis or bro to be like...hehe tia for all prayers and good thoughts
> 
> 
> *



You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers...  Please keep us updated.  



mommy2mrb said:


> Just want to share something I commission Ellen to make for Megan for our Oct trip....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you think she loves it ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much Ellen, she can't wait to use it!!!



Awww.... Megan is sure growing up!  I love the purse Ellen - you did a great job and I love the colors - they go perfectly with the Mickey fabric.  Lisa... sorry I didn't make it to the PO yesterday, I am going first thing this morning.  



jessica52877 said:


> Dorine, I think I might not have grabbed yours now that I think about it.
> D, I did miss yours!! I loved how you downsized the pattern and that in itself deserves to be a winner but your applique work was fantastic! I also really loved Malificent!!



It's totally OK.    Thanks for loving my Maleficent...  did I even post it here?  I think I just put it on FB??  



mphalens said:


> LOVED it!  And what???  No time???  That will make me so sad!!!
> 
> Do you mean to tell me you haven't joined pinterest yet???
> 
> And wahoo! for a trip!!!  I'm totally jealous if you do get to stay at the Beach Club!!!  I LOVE the Beach Club!  Amber & her family get to stay there in December in the Villas and I'm totally jealous!!!



Sorry - no time....  If I want to take this really awesome wdw trip - I need to make some cashola - no cashola = no trip.  I am able to sell some of my PR items, but others were just so time consuming that I had to over price them.  Anyways -  back to the grind.  Going to work on my BG today and then it's back to work for me.

If Robyn wins the competition, we'll be at the BC - but we will also have reservations at POR.  I am sure we'll be sleeping at BC while we can - it looks like an amazing resort.

I am pretty sure we'll be booking our trip today sometime.

D~


----------



## miprender

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I am in need of prayer for my dd Brendi. she is 28,has 2 kids Elli/9 and Blaze/7. she got remarried in march and just this month thought she might be pregnant { they are hoping to have a new baby!} she took a test earlier this month that said neg. thenshe got her period. kept feeling odd and took an ovualation test { knew it wasn't time to ovulate but wanted to test the test} it said she was ovulating for 3 days in a row! read online that it would show that if you were preg. so this friday she took a test & it was pos...as was th eone on sat/sun and today! she knew something wasn't right so told me all this today and then started to cramp...spent hours in er and after test she is preg. low hcg {800} levels,nothing showing in uterus from internal ultrasound { would be about 5 weeks} cyst on ovaries causing pain. sent her home,baby could be in tubes,will go back to doc on thurs for hcg levels and another ultrasound...i am so scared and heartbroken. so sad about this baby but so worried if in tube it could rupture and that is life threatening for her. any and all prayers,nice thoughts whatever you do will be a blessing... this is his 1st baby and i know his mom has to be heartbroken too as it is her 1st dgchild. the plan had been for them to tell his family 1st since i have been blessed with 7 grandbabies and 1 grandangel...but dd said she couldn't help but tell her momma 1st...all i know to do for them is love them and pray and be here for them...kids think she has the flu or soemthing,they didn't know anything about the baby...they want one so badly,Elli even knows whcih girl/boy in the baby room at daycare she wants her sis or bro to be like...hehe tia for all prayers and good thoughts
> 
> 
> *




 Sending prayers.



mommy2mrb said:


> Just want to share something I commission Ellen to make for Megan for our Oct trip....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you think she loves it ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much Ellen, she can't wait to use it!!!



♥ Love it to. And like Andrea I really love that dress too.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> ok I am trying to finish putting this all together by tomorrow night. Ambitious - a little. but I finally figured out how I am making the rest of it so now I am excited.





I LOVE this!!!


----------



## Daisy'sMama

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> ok I am trying to finish putting this all together by tomorrow night. Ambitious - a little. but I finally figured out how I am making the rest of it so now I am excited.



Oh my goodness! This is truly wearable art. It is beautiful.


----------



## mommy2mrb

NiniMorris said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes and thoughts.  I think we are going to be able to make a difference in not only my son's care but others who suffer from not being 'normal' (WHATEVER that means)and at least shed a little light on the suffering of a child with TBI.
> 
> I did not 'grab" all the comments, but there was a couple I needed to coment on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I REALLY needed that smile!  Nope, only my three older children and husband have blond hair...I am the medium brown/gray haired fat lady!  Funny, after seeing those wedding pictures, I went on a diet and lost almost 50 pounds...and over the past two years have gained almost 30 of it back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DS smiles are what makes everything worth while....and since we try to keep bio mom out of the picture as much as possible, we limit the pictures that are on fb.  I think I post a picture a couple times a year of them...
> 
> 
> Soooo much beautiful stuff posted....I am a little bummed I never got to the studio to get some pictures of my entry...but just as well...I seriously doubt my stuff could have compared to what you all create.    My order from JiffyShirts should be here tomorrow, so I will be on here a little bit less as I attempt to get all 22 shirts done within the next 10 days....which doesn't sound too bad....
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini, so sorry for the problems at your DS school....go get them!
hope things will get better 



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> thank you so much for your info and kind words!!!



sorry to hear about the baby, hope you DD is feeling a bit better this morning....a dear friend had the same issue with her levels, had a miscarriage twice and then got twins! 



VBAndrea said:


> Beautiful!  Love the colors in the bag, but I really love the dress Megan is wearing!  I want that dress!



isn't is cute!  that was her 5th graduation dress, got it at the Dress Barn!



DMGeurts said:


> Awww.... Megan is sure growing up!  I love the purse Ellen - you did a great job and I love the colors - they go perfectly with the Mickey fabric.  Lisa... sorry I didn't make it to the PO yesterday, I am going first thing this morning.
> 
> Sorry - no time....  If I want to take this really awesome wdw trip - I need to make some cashola - no cashola = no trip.  I am able to sell some of my PR items, but others were just so time consuming that I had to over price them.  Anyways -  back to the grind.  Going to work on my BG today and then it's back to work for me.
> 
> 
> D~



thanks D, she is growing up way to fast for her mama!  we go to middle school today for orientation!  
she loves her purse!
no rush on the dress!
we actually went to the launch party last night for the new AG dolls that are getting released today....they are New Orleans girls from the 1800's! such cute stuff!

happy I could help out a bit with your trip $$ 



miprender said:


> ♥ Love it to. And like Andrea I really love that dress too.



thanks!


----------



## Meshell2002

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I am in need of prayer for my dd Brendi. she is 28,has 2 kids Elli/9 and Blaze/7. she got remarried in march and just this month thought she might be pregnant { they are hoping to have a new baby!} she took a test earlier this month that said neg. thenshe got her period. kept feeling odd and took an ovualation test { knew it wasn't time to ovulate but wanted to test the test} it said she was ovulating for 3 days in a row! read online that it would show that if you were preg. so this friday she took a test & it was pos...as was th eone on sat/sun and today! she knew something wasn't right so told me all this today and then started to cramp...spent hours in er and after test she is preg. low hcg {800} levels,nothing showing in uterus from internal ultrasound { would be about 5 weeks} cyst on ovaries causing pain. sent her home,baby could be in tubes,will go back to doc on thurs for hcg levels and another ultrasound...i am so scared and heartbroken. so sad about this baby but so worried if in tube it could rupture and that is life threatening for her. any and all prayers,nice thoughts whatever you do will be a blessing... this is his 1st baby and i know his mom has to be heartbroken too as it is her 1st dgchild. the plan had been for them to tell his family 1st since i have been blessed with 7 grandbabies and 1 grandangel...but dd said she couldn't help but tell her momma 1st...all i know to do for them is love them and pray and be here for them...kids think she has the flu or soemthing,they didn't know anything about the baby...they want one so badly,Elli even knows whcih girl/boy in the baby room at daycare she wants her sis or bro to be like...hehe tia for all prayers and good thoughts
> 
> 
> *



praying for all of you.


----------



## Fruto76

MyDisneyTrio said:


> This was my entry for last weeks PR  My DD really likes it so it makes it all worth it  We are staying at AKL in a little less than 2 weeks so I just had to make it. I plan on her wearing on our AK day when we also have ADRs at Boma.
> 
> I am amazed at everything that you all came up with for week 3! I didn't get to make me anything last week for PR, too busy trying to get everything ready for the kids for our trip. However, I have intentions on making DD an outfit for another one of our ADRs so I will definitely have to get it done and submit it for this week!!
> 
> I managed to get my DDs Tink costume and my DS4s Pirate costume done this weekend!! And I got my DS4s birthday shorts sewn together. I am hoping to get his shirt done tonight. That has brought my to-do list down a little bit. Hopefully I will get a lot done this week!


I love this dress and your dd is cute as a button! It will be perfect for your trip! I hope we get to see the Tink and Pirate costumes you made, too! 



froggy33 said:


> The ultrasound went great and everything looks good.  And....It's a girl!!!  Ava Adele will be joining us in January!


Congrats! I see lots of ruffles in your future! 



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> ok I am trying to finish putting this all together by tomorrow night. Ambitious - a little. but I finally figured out how I am making the rest of it so now I am excited.


  Amazing! Cannot wait to see this all put together. Is the purple fabric sparkly? 



ivey_family said:


> I forgot to post what I found out from my local shop regarding stabilizing wovens.  They suggested using one or two layers of a fusible poly or nylon mesh depending on the stitch count.  The second layer is turned 45 degrees if needed.  All layers would then be hooped.  Then float a tear away underneath for additional support.  He recommends all Floriani (or course, that's what they sell.  ) and for the tear away he recommended "Sta n Wash".  The combination of mesh and Sta n Wash is supposed to be very sturdy and soft when finished.
> 
> I didn't buy any Floriani nylon mesh or Sta n Wash while I was there since I've already got a bunch of Marathon poly mesh, but I probably will try it at some point.  I did fuse two layers of poly mesh, one turned 45 degrees, and then float a tear away and try my design again.  I turned out very, very nicely, though after laundering and pressing, still not 100% pucker free.
> 
> I had tried one other option before going in, and that is the one I ended up using for my project.  Instead of fusing the poly mesh, I hooped it, sprayed the fabric with adhesive and smoothed it on the mesh.  I then pinned it in place and floated a tear away.  That one had the least amount of puckers after careful trimming and pressing, so I would probably do that method again.
> 
> Hope that helps someone else!
> Regards,
> C.


Thanks for posting this. I will be experimenting with a few of the methods that have been posted on here recently! 



DMGeurts said:


> OK - Trip update....
> So, bff texted me today - telling me that she took PTO that week regardless if she gets the trip or not...  She is off of work tomorrow - so it looks lik we are going to sit down and book our trip!!!    Is anyone going to be at WDW Oct 23-28?  We were planning to stay at CBR - I really want to - but I think we are changing our minds and going with POR.  BFF will also have a room at the Beach Club - I hope she is able to put her dd and I officially on her reservations, so we can use their awesome pool - otherwise - we'll just stick to POR.  I will alert you all when I have a ticker.
> 
> D~


 Very exciting Trip update! I hope you get to stay at BC! You'll be in love, although POR is one of my favorites as well! 



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Thank You everyone on the compliments! Now that I have the girls occupied with computer games. I can throw in my load of laundry then start sewing the rest of the dress.
> 
> Congrats on the little girl!
> 
> D~ we will just miss each other -- I arrive Nov5th.


 We will be at WDW  Nov 4-6th for another karate tournament! 



Colleen27 said:


> TMTQ and I'm way behind but just wanted to comment on the week's PR projects.
> 
> I love love love the Fort Wilderness set! So very cute and creative.
> 
> The spiral dress is adorable, one of these days I'm going to get brave enough to try that style pattern.
> 
> The sparkle in the Disneyland outfit is spectacular, my 10yo thought it was "sweet".
> 
> I'm going to have to CASE that Beach Club outfit for non-Disney purposes. We live in a waterfront town and our local festival is "Maritime Days" so that would be a fitting custom for my girls to wear closer to home. Thanks for linking the tutorial, I bookmarked it for next summer.
> 
> This was my PR offering for the week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each of the solid panels has an icon from one of ASMu's sections, all of which are hand appliqued except Beauty & the Beast which is painted. The boot stitching is painted too, because I wanted to be sure to keep the hidden Mickey that is on the real thing at the resort. The music around the cuff is "Be Our Guest", which appears around the food court area at the resort.
> 
> I've already made matching capris for DD10 in the music fabric with the sheet music cuffs, and will embellish a shirt for her too. These are going to be the girls' travel/check-in day outfits in Nov.


 This is such a great dress. You put so much thought into making this! I love it! 



NiniMorris said:


> After a rather rotten weekend, things seem to have turned the corner today.  I know a lot of Moms on here can understand.  Being the mom of a special needs child is never easy (except when collecting hugs and kisses).
> 
> we are having major issues with the local school system.  On Friday I arrived an hour early at school to find my son outside on the ground with 5 adults 'restraining' him.  they had no idea I was coming early, and they did not call me to let me know they were having a problem.
> 
> Their response to my concerns about the incident has amounted to ... nothing!
> 
> We did speak with our attorney this morning.  She is researching the problem and checking our options.  Hopefully we can find an easy resolution, if not we are more than willing to take the necessary legal action.
> 
> Then, today, my oldest daughter posted on her blog a sweet tribute to her younger brother.  It was so sweet and has some of the cutest pictures of him I had to share...
> 
> http://amandadickens.blogspot.com/2010/11/great-big-sweet-smile.html
> 
> Thanks for everyone's concern that saw my post on FB on Friday.  I just hate it when adults that are supposed to know better do such stupid things!
> 
> 
> Nini


 I'm sorry you are dealing with this. 



weluvdizne said:


> I'm usually a lurker, but do try to post when I can.  You are all so talented.  I had not sewn since middle school home ec class, but started up again when I found you 17 months ago.  Our trip is in 3 weeks, and this is the first trip i have sewn for.  we are going for 15 days and I am making 1 outfit per day for each of my 3 children.  I don't have a serger or an embroidery machine, so my outfits are a bit basic, but it's still fun!
> 
> my Question is, do the skirts and dresses get in the way for the girls?  My mom thinks my daughter will be hindered by wearing a dress or skirt and that I should make the rest of her outfits shorts and tees.  My dh agrees.
> Here are a few outfits I have done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I have more done and will post more later.  Didn't want to overload you with too many pictures at once!


 All of your outfits came out great! My dd prefers skirts. They are comfortable and cool. And most of them TWIRL!!!



aboveH20 said:


> Remember me?
> 
> I used to post on here -- about a week ago
> 
> I toughloved myself for a week and didn't even lurk to see what you were all up to.  I was cleaning out my purse and found a lot! of Joann receipts and decided I was spending way too much money, time sewing, and time reading and posting here.
> 
> So I sorta banned myself from the boards for a week.  Probably didn't help that I was working on a Big Give (those darn water bottle holders that were driving me bonkers), Project Runway and GKTW pillowcases.  Plus back to school clothes for Ginger and Dorrrine.  I actually spent a week doing a few other things -- finally did some mulching, went to the library for the first time in ages, had people over for dinner, etc.
> 
> This week's Project Runway was all cut out on Saturday but thanks to Irene we lost power (for 31 hours) so no entry this week. I'm hoping the idea might be salvageable for a future week.
> 
> I'll be curious to go back and skim the past week.  I know I'm going to see some amazing sewing and get caught up on a few things that were dangling.
> 
> It's good to be home


 Welcome home! I was thinking Ginger might have mistaken the water bottle holders for a straight jacket and possibly tried to run away. (or float depending on the amount of water you got). Glad to hear all is well!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I am in need of prayer for my dd Brendi. she is 28,has 2 kids Elli/9 and Blaze/7. she got remarried in march and just this month thought she might be pregnant { they are hoping to have a new baby!} she took a test earlier this month that said neg. thenshe got her period. kept feeling odd and took an ovualation test { knew it wasn't time to ovulate but wanted to test the test} it said she was ovulating for 3 days in a row! read online that it would show that if you were preg. so this friday she took a test & it was pos...as was th eone on sat/sun and today! she knew something wasn't right so told me all this today and then started to cramp...spent hours in er and after test she is preg. low hcg {800} levels,nothing showing in uterus from internal ultrasound { would be about 5 weeks} cyst on ovaries causing pain. sent her home,baby could be in tubes,will go back to doc on thurs for hcg levels and another ultrasound...i am so scared and heartbroken. so sad about this baby but so worried if in tube it could rupture and that is life threatening for her. any and all prayers,nice thoughts whatever you do will be a blessing... this is his 1st baby and i know his mom has to be heartbroken too as it is her 1st dgchild. the plan had been for them to tell his family 1st since i have been blessed with 7 grandbabies and 1 grandangel...but dd said she couldn't help but tell her momma 1st...all i know to do for them is love them and pray and be here for them...kids think she has the flu or soemthing,they didn't know anything about the baby...they want one so badly,Elli even knows whcih girl/boy in the baby room at daycare she wants her sis or bro to be like...hehe tia for all prayers and good thoughts
> 
> 
> *


 So sorry! Prayers! 



mommy2mrb said:


> Just want to share something I commission Ellen to make for Megan for our Oct trip....
> 
> do you think she loves it ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much Ellen, she can't wait to use it!!!


 So so cute! I love that Mickey fabric and yes, I can tell she loves it! 



DMGeurts said:


> You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers...  Please keep us updated.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for loving my Maleficent...  did I even post it here?  I think I just put it on FB??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


I don't think you posted Malificent here. I don't remember seeing it, but would love too!


----------



## Fruto76

I always forget to come and post BG pics here after the family receives them. 
Here are some tie dyes and a twirl skirt outfit I did for Gabriella's Cruise

I did Red and Blue for everyone. They seem to be Disney's cruise colors. 





And the outfit for Gabriella





And some more tie dyes I did for Brooke's trip

Since Miss B loves rainbows the color choice for her shirts was easy...


----------



## VBAndrea

Fruto76 said:


> !
> 
> Welcome home! I was thinking Ginger might have mistaken the water bottle holders for a straight jacket and possibly tried to run away. (or float depending on the amount of water you got). Glad to hear all is well!
> 
> 
> I don't think you posted Malificent here. I don't remember seeing it, but would love too!


  You have a point -- I can see how Ginger may have been worried.

And yes, I second Ann's request for you (Dorine -- one "r") to post Malificent on here!



Fruto76 said:


> I always forget to come and post BG pics here after the family receives them.
> Here are some tie dyes and a twirl skirt outfit I did for Gabriella's Cruise
> 
> I did Red and Blue for everyone. They seem to be Disney's cruise colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the outfit for Gabriella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more tie dyes I did for Brooke's trip
> 
> Since Miss B loves rainbows the color choice for her shirts was easy...


All the tie dyes you do are awesome.  I don't know how you manage to make so many for all the BGs.  I think I'd make a big mess if I ever tried them.  And I love the princess outfit


----------



## Fruto76

VBAndrea said:


> You have a point -- I can see how Ginger may have been worried.
> 
> And yes, I second Ann's request for you (Dorine -- one "r") to post Malificent on here!
> 
> 
> All the tie dyes you do are awesome.  I don't know how you manage to make so many for all the BGs.  I think I'd make a big mess if I ever tried them.  And I love the princess outfit



Thanks, I do make a mess... all in the fun though, right  
I usually take the tie dyes because the sewing gets grabbed up so fast. I lucked out grabbing an outfit on Gabriella's and Katelyn's, too. I just bought a new pattern for hers so I'm excited to get that started. I have been recruited to do 27 tie dyes for my dd's volleyball team.  I'm sure I'll be tie-dyed out.


----------



## DMGeurts

mommy2mrb said:


> thanks D, she is growing up way to fast for her mama!  we go to middle school today for orientation!
> she loves her purse!
> no rush on the dress!
> we actually went to the launch party last night for the new AG dolls that are getting released today....they are New Orleans girls from the 1800's! such cute stuff!
> 
> happy I could help out a bit with your trip $$



Yes, thank you for helping me out with my trip.  

I do love the new release dolls - that Marie Grace is gorgeous - she looks just like Elizabeth was supposed to from her book illustrations.  And I am in love with their dresses - GORGEOUS!

I know all about growing up too fast - I have that same problem here... sometimes I hate reality.  

Here's my Maleficent dress (by popular demand)... it's nothing spectacular - but everyone seems to love it - so...  











D~


----------



## teresajoy

VBAndrea said:


> You and your family are in my thoughts at the difficult time.  When I had my m/c they were able to tell me the fetus measured 5 weeks, but I should have been 7.5 weeks pg, so maybe she lost the baby earlier and that is why it doesn't show on u/s.  IMO, people pas off m/c's as commonplace, and while they are fairly common, nothing in life can compare to the loss of a baby.  My m/c was a few years ago and I still grieve.  I am heartbroken for your dd.


 My Quinn was 20 weeks, and while that was unbelievably hard, at least most people treated it as a "real" loss. The next year (almost to the day) I lost our baby Gavin at 11 weeks, and many people acted like it was no big deal. It's hard no matter how far along you are. 


Fruto76 said:


> I always forget to come and post BG pics here after the family receives them.
> Here are some tie dyes and a twirl skirt outfit I did for Gabriella's Cruise
> 
> I did Red and Blue for everyone. They seem to be Disney's cruise colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the outfit for Gabriella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more tie dyes I did for Brooke's trip
> 
> Since Miss B loves rainbows the color choice for her shirts was easy...



These are great!!!!  


Fruto76 said:


> Thanks, I do make a mess... all in the fun though, right
> I usually take the tie dyes because the sewing gets grabbed up so fast. I lucked out grabbing an outfit on Gabriella's and Katelyn's, too. I just bought a new pattern for hers so I'm excited to get that started. I have been recruited to do 27 tie dyes for my dd's volleyball team.  I'm sure I'll be tie-dyed out.



I'll have another Give up very soon, so maybe you'll get a chance at the sewing!


----------



## teresajoy

DMGeurts said:


> Yes, thank you for helping me out with my trip.
> 
> I do love the new release dolls - that Marie Grace is gorgeous - she looks just like Elizabeth was supposed to from her book illustrations.  And I am in love with their dresses - GORGEOUS!
> 
> I know all about growing up too fast - I have that same problem here... sometimes I hate reality.
> 
> Here's my Maleficent dress (by popular demand)... it's nothing spectacular - but everyone seems to love it - so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



What a wonderful dresss!! Such details!! And, this doll is gorgeous! Which one is she?


----------



## weluvdizne

Fruto76 said:


> Thanks, I do make a mess... all in the fun though, right
> I usually take the tie dyes because the sewing gets grabbed up so fast. I lucked out grabbing an outfit on Gabriella's and Katelyn's, too. I just bought a new pattern for hers so I'm excited to get that started. I have been recruited to do 27 tie dyes for my dd's volleyball team.  I'm sure I'll be tie-dyed out.



Wow, that's a lot of tie dye!  How do you get the Mickey head so crisp? Also, what dyes do you use?  Your colors are so deep and rich.  Do you start with wet or dry shirts?  So many questions, I'm sorry.  I attempted these for our last trip and they were no where near as awesome as yours.  So great of you to do it for the gives!!! Thanks for your help!


----------



## weluvdizne

DMGeurts said:


> Here's my Maleficent dress (by popular demand)... it's nothing spectacular - but everyone seems to love it - so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



STUNNING! Thanks for sharing here.  I'm not on FB.


teresajoy said:


> My Quinn was 20 weeks, and while that was unbelievably hard, at least most people treated it as a "real" loss. The next year (almost to the day) I lost our baby Gavin at 11 weeks, and many people acted like it was no big deal. It's hard no matter how far along you are.


Teresa, so sorry for your losses.  You are right, a lot of people brush it off if it was early.  Nobody should have to go thru it.  Just like you, I had the shots for all 3 pregnancies.  Thank goodness for medicine. 

 How is your SIL doing?


----------



## Diz-Mommy

ellenbenny said:


> Thankl you for the compliment on the skirt!!  I see that you got your answer for the Audrey skirt already.  As far as the double ruffle twirl skirt, there are many many tutorials and patterns for this type.  I honestly don't remember exactly what I used for this one.   I do have a pattern I purchased on youcanmakethis called double layer twirl skirt and I may have used that as a starting point.   Look in the bookmarks and/or google double layer twirl skirt tutorial and you may be able to find something for free.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> The skirt pattern was called how to make spiral skirts on youcanmakethis.  For the flounce tutorial try googling "adding flounces to redondo skirt"
> 
> Also, thanks so much on the compliments on my beautiful model, this is my lovely 4 yo granddaughter!



Thank you thank you thank you!!  This dress is such an inspiration to me, I hope you won't mind if I case it! Or at least attempt to



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I am in need of prayer for my dd Brendi. she is 28,has 2 kids Elli/9 and Blaze/7. she got remarried in march and just this month thought she might be pregnant { they are hoping to have a new baby!} she took a test earlier this month that said neg. thenshe got her period. kept feeling odd and took an ovualation test { knew it wasn't time to ovulate but wanted to test the test} it said she was ovulating for 3 days in a row! read online that it would show that if you were preg. so this friday she took a test & it was pos...as was th eone on sat/sun and today! she knew something wasn't right so told me all this today and then started to cramp...spent hours in er and after test she is preg. low hcg {800} levels,nothing showing in uterus from internal ultrasound { would be about 5 weeks} cyst on ovaries causing pain. sent her home,baby could be in tubes,will go back to doc on thurs for hcg levels and another ultrasound...i am so scared and heartbroken. so sad about this baby but so worried if in tube it could rupture and that is life threatening for her. any and all prayers,nice thoughts whatever you do will be a blessing... this is his 1st baby and i know his mom has to be heartbroken too as it is her 1st dgchild. the plan had been for them to tell his family 1st since i have been blessed with 7 grandbabies and 1 grandangel...but dd said she couldn't help but tell her momma 1st...all i know to do for them is love them and pray and be here for them...kids think she has the flu or soemthing,they didn't know anything about the baby...they want one so badly,Elli even knows whcih girl/boy in the baby room at daycare she wants her sis or bro to be like...hehe tia for all prayers and good thoughts
> 
> 
> *



I'm so sorry to hear this news.  Losing a baby has got to be so hard, but even more so if it hurts her chances to conceive again by losing a tube.  Sorry if this is TMI, but I had bleeding with all three of my pregnancies early on.  Although it was very scary, the pregnancies were completely normal after that.  I will cross my fingers she's just early on in the pregnancy and having the first trimester spotting I did. 



DMGeurts said:


> Yes, thank you for helping me out with my trip.
> 
> I do love the new release dolls - that Marie Grace is gorgeous - she looks just like Elizabeth was supposed to from her book illustrations.  And I am in love with their dresses - GORGEOUS!
> 
> I know all about growing up too fast - I have that same problem here... sometimes I hate reality.
> 
> Here's my Maleficent dress (by popular demand)... it's nothing spectacular - but everyone seems to love it - so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



CUTE as always!!  Love it D!

My Dempsey is still at the machine spa, I hope they hurry up and finish him SOON!!  I've got the itch to stitch!


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> Yes, thank you for helping me out with my trip.
> 
> I do love the new release dolls - that Marie Grace is gorgeous - she looks just like Elizabeth was supposed to from her book illustrations.  And I am in love with their dresses - GORGEOUS!
> 
> I know all about growing up too fast - I have that same problem here... sometimes I hate reality.
> 
> Here's my Maleficent dress (by popular demand)... it's nothing spectacular - but everyone seems to love it - so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


That is stunning!!!  I love how you tied the black swirl fabric of the cape right into the ruffle.  Don't you dare say it's nothing spectacular ~ it's something VERY spectacular!!!!

I am in a tizzy.  I have called every fabric store in the area and can't get the fabric I want for my PR this week.  I can get it by Thursday from e-bay for a mere $18 extra   I still want to keep my style and theme so I now have to drag the kids fabric shopping with me.  They are going to hate me.  I can't go tonight b/c it's school orientation.  We don't need the orientation but both children are going are going to a new site (same school -- different city b/c ds is in 4th grade now) and I like to meet the teachers.



teresajoy said:


> My Quinn was 20 weeks, and while that was unbelievably hard, at least most people treated it as a "real" loss. The next year (almost to the day) I lost our baby Gavin at 11 weeks, and many people acted like it was no big deal. It's hard no matter how far along you are.
> 
> I'll have another Give up very soon, so maybe you'll get a chance at the sewing!


I can't imagine losing two babies.  And to be very honest with you, I didn't realize the impact a m/c could have until I had one.  I always felt very bad for anyone who had a m/c, but the impression really changed after I experienced how devastating it really is.  It was the worst experience of my life and actually ended up causing marital problems b/c I became so depressed.  My heart goes out to anyone who has lost a child.

Ut oh -- another BG -- I haven't even started the most recent one I signed up for and after paying $800 to have our tree taken away I may have to keep this one on the light side.  Hopefully I already have something I can use that will work.


----------



## teresajoy

weluvdizne said:


> STUNNING! Thanks for sharing here.  I'm not on FB.
> 
> Teresa, so sorry for your losses.  You are right, a lot of people brush it off if it was early.  Nobody should have to go thru it.  Just like you, I had the shots for all 3 pregnancies.  Thank goodness for medicine.
> 
> How is your SIL doing?



Yes, medecine saved Arminda and Lydia! 

Barbara, my SIL, is really doing great. She still has Stage 4 cancer, but her Herceptin treatments are keeping it from growing, which is wonderful. We keep praying that this treatment keeps working for a very very long time! She is feeling great, the treatment she is on doesn't have many uncomfortable side effects, which is good. Thank you so much for thinking of her.


----------



## Colleen27

Do any of you ever look at a day in your trip plan and find yourself at a total loss for how to decide on customs to make? I have a day where we'll be going from Animal Kingdom to the campfire at Ft Wilderness and then to Chef Mickey, and I just can't make up my mind which theme to go with!  If y'all notice someone hauling a garment bag through the parks in Nov, that might just be me.


----------



## Meshell2002

Colleen27 said:


> Do any of you ever look at a day in your trip plan and find yourself at a total loss for how to decide on customs to make? I have a day where we'll be going from Animal Kingdom to the campfire at Ft Wilderness and then to Chef Mickey, and I just can't make up my mind which theme to go with!  If y'all notice someone hauling a garment bag through the parks in Nov, that might just be me.



Maybe Chip N Dale w/ safari hats?

This makes me laugh....will you carry my outfits too? I'm going in Nov.

The DHS day is actually the hardest for me....DS & DH are nuts about SW....but DD is nuts about TSM.


----------



## kdzbear

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> ok I am trying to finish putting this all together by tomorrow night. Ambitious - a little. but I finally figured out how I am making the rest of it so now I am excited.



The applique is simply amazing! You have amazing talent!


----------



## babynala

My computer froze so I lost some quotes but I am glad everyone is safe after the big storm.  Loved all the PR entries.



froggy33 said:


> The ultrasound went great and everything looks good.  And....It's a girl!!!  Ava Adele will be joining us in January!


Congrats!  That is a very cute name and I can't wait to see all the matching sets you come up with!!!



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> ok I am trying to finish putting this all together by tomorrow night. Ambitious - a little. but I finally figured out how I am making the rest of it so now I am excited.


This is amazing.  You are not going to let your daughter wear that, are you?



DMGeurts said:


> OK - Trip update....
> So, bff texted me today - telling me that she took PTO that week regardless if she gets the trip or not...  She is off of work tomorrow - so it looks lik we are going to sit down and book our trip!!!    Is anyone going to be at WDW Oct 23-28?  We were planning to stay at CBR - I really want to - but I think we are changing our minds and going with POR.  BFF will also have a room at the Beach Club - I hope she is able to put her dd and I officially on her reservations, so we can use their awesome pool - otherwise - we'll just stick to POR.  I will alert you all when I have a ticker.
> 
> D~


So cool that you are getting your trip all set up.  I would think that Disney would be OK with add you to her reservation and I hope you don't need to get two rooms for this trip.  We will miss you by one day too.  DARN! 

I'm bummed you don't have time to make any more PR outfits but I understand.  There is no way I could finish a project in one week and my creations are fairly simple plus I don't work.  As long as you keep posting all the things you make we'll let it slide!!!  



Colleen27 said:


> .
> This was my PR offering for the week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each of the solid panels has an icon from one of ASMu's sections, all of which are hand appliqued except Beauty & the Beast which is painted. The boot stitching is painted too, because I wanted to be sure to keep the hidden Mickey that is on the real thing at the resort. The music around the cuff is "Be Our Guest", which appears around the food court area at the resort.
> 
> I've already made matching capris for DD10 in the music fabric with the sheet music cuffs, and will embellish a shirt for her too. These are going to be the girls' travel/check-in day outfits in Nov.


This dress is so cute.  The details on the skirt are amazing and the musical notes are perfect.  Great job.



NiniMorris said:


> After a rather rotten weekend, things seem to have turned the corner today.  I know a lot of Moms on here can understand.  Being the mom of a special needs child is never easy (except when collecting hugs and kisses).
> 
> we are having major issues with the local school system.  On Friday I arrived an hour early at school to find my son outside on the ground with 5 adults 'restraining' him.  they had no idea I was coming early, and they did not call me to let me know they were having a problem.
> 
> Their response to my concerns about the incident has amounted to ... nothing!
> 
> We did speak with our attorney this morning.  She is researching the problem and checking our options.  Hopefully we can find an easy resolution, if not we are more than willing to take the necessary legal action.
> 
> Then, today, my oldest daughter posted on her blog a sweet tribute to her younger brother.  It was so sweet and has some of the cutest pictures of him I had to share...
> 
> http://amandadickens.blogspot.com/2010/11/great-big-sweet-smile.html
> 
> Thanks for everyone's concern that saw my post on FB on Friday.  I just hate it when adults that are supposed to know better do such stupid things!
> 
> 
> Nini


 Your daughter's blog post was so sweet.  Your DS looks like a little sweetheart.  He is blessed to have such a wonderful family and parents that love him, care for him and stand up for him.  



miprender said:


> I just read this on Bridget's PTR and asking everyone if they could send prayers to the family.


Oh, prayers for Bridget and her family



weluvdizne said:


> I'm usually a lurker, but do try to post when I can.  You are all so talented.  I had not sewn since middle school home ec class, but started up again when I found you 17 months ago.  Our trip is in 3 weeks, and this is the first trip i have sewn for.  we are going for 15 days and I am making 1 outfit per day for each of my 3 children.  I don't have a serger or an embroidery machine, so my outfits are a bit basic, but it's still fun!
> 
> my Question is, do the skirts and dresses get in the way for the girls?  My mom thinks my daughter will be hindered by wearing a dress or skirt and that I should make the rest of her outfits shorts and tees.  My dh agrees.
> Here are a few outfits I have done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I have more done and will post more later.  Didn't want to overload you with too many pictures at once!


These outfits came out really cute.  You did a nice job on the appliques.  I really like the princess one with the circles.  As for skirts vs. shorts.  My DD rarely wears skirts at home but likes to wear them in the parks.  I don't think they really get in the way of riding the rides, etc.  She likes to twirl and last time we went she had a few skirts that were a little shorter then I had intended but she wore them with out shorts under them with no problems.  The shorts sets are really cute too so I think whatever you are more comfortable with or a mix of both would be fine.  



aboveH20 said:


> Remember me?
> 
> I used to post on here -- about a week ago
> 
> I toughloved myself for a week and didn't even lurk to see what you were all up to.  I was cleaning out my purse and found a lot! of Joann receipts and decided I was spending way too much money, time sewing, and time reading and posting here.
> 
> So I sorta banned myself from the boards for a week.  Probably didn't help that I was working on a Big Give (those darn water bottle holders that were driving me bonkers), Project Runway and GKTW pillowcases.  Plus back to school clothes for Ginger and Dorrrine.  I actually spent a week doing a few other things -- finally did some mulching, went to the library for the first time in ages, had people over for dinner, etc.
> 
> This week's Project Runway was all cut out on Saturday but thanks to Irene we lost power (for 31 hours) so no entry this week. I'm hoping the idea might be salvageable for a future week.
> 
> I'll be curious to go back and skim the past week.  I know I'm going to see some amazing sewing and get caught up on a few things that were dangling.
> 
> It's good to be home :


I'm glad you are OK and we are happy to welcome you back.  I was afraid that someone might not have been feeling well and wanted a little Ginger Ale to settle their stomach.  I feel your pain about spending too much $$$ at Joann's.  My DH finally finished the shelf for my cabinet where I store my fabric and I was hoping that I would be able to empty my rubbermaids and the suitcases where I store (hide) my other fabric but I still don't have enough room.  I've even muttered the words "I have too much fabric"  a few times lately 



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I am in need of prayer for my dd Brendi. she is 28,has 2 kids Elli/9 and Blaze/7. she got remarried in march and just this month thought she might be pregnant { they are hoping to have a new baby!} she took a test earlier this month that said neg. thenshe got her period. kept feeling odd and took an ovualation test { knew it wasn't time to ovulate but wanted to test the test} it said she was ovulating for 3 days in a row! read online that it would show that if you were preg. so this friday she took a test & it was pos...as was th eone on sat/sun and today! she knew something wasn't right so told me all this today and then started to cramp...spent hours in er and after test she is preg. low hcg {800} levels,nothing showing in uterus from internal ultrasound { would be about 5 weeks} cyst on ovaries causing pain. sent her home,baby could be in tubes,will go back to doc on thurs for hcg levels and another ultrasound...i am so scared and heartbroken. so sad about this baby but so worried if in tube it could rupture and that is life threatening for her. any and all prayers,nice thoughts whatever you do will be a blessing... this is his 1st baby and i know his mom has to be heartbroken too as it is her 1st dgchild. the plan had been for them to tell his family 1st since i have been blessed with 7 grandbabies and 1 grandangel...but dd said she couldn't help but tell her momma 1st...all i know to do for them is love them and pray and be here for them...kids think she has the flu or soemthing,they didn't know anything about the baby...they want one so badly,Elli even knows whcih girl/boy in the baby room at daycare she wants her sis or bro to be like...hehe tia for all prayers and good thoughts
> 
> 
> *


Prayers for your DD and her family.  I'm glad she was able to talk to you about it.  I can't imagine what she must be feeling.  



mommy2mrb said:


> Just want to share something I commission Ellen to make for Megan for our Oct trip....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you think she loves it ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much Ellen, she can't wait to use it!!!


Yup, she loves it.  Ellen did a nice job.  I think we might be in WDW at the same time as you.  We are going Oct 15 - 23.  I think Jessica (froggy) and someone else (sorry, I can't remember who) will be there at the same time also.  We are staying at Pop Century for the first time but my DD wants to stay at the Dalmation hotel but my husband wanted to try someplace new.  We've stayed at All Star Movies (in the Toy Story area) twice and All Star Music once.  Are you guys staing at POFQ?


----------



## Colleen27

Meshell2002 said:


> Maybe Chip N Dale w/ safari hats?
> 
> This makes me laugh....will you carry my outfits too? I'm going in Nov.
> 
> The DHS day is actually the hardest for me....DS & DH are nuts about SW....but DD is nuts about TSM.



I think I might actually end up with two outfits for our AK day, one safari/animal print for the park and something Mickey/Minnie for dinner, even though we aren't going back to our room in between. I'm rationalizing it to myself on the grounds that we do usually throw a change of clothes in the stroller for AK in case they get soaked on Kali. Either that or I'll come up with something convertible, maybe that can be worn with & without an apron?

My DHS day is giving me fits too - Osbourne Lights, Fantasmic!, dinner at 50s Prime Time (with my girls both asking for Pluto-poodle skirts) and my teenage son who NEVER wears customs actually wants a Perry t-shirt. 

When in Nov are you going? We're going to be at ASMu and in the parks Nov 5 to 11, then the Beach Club with no parks the 12th & 13th. 

And while I'm thinking about it...

QUESTION - for those who have done the Perry-face shirt, where in the world do you find t-shirts that color?!?


----------



## babynala

Fruto76 said:


> I always forget to come and post BG pics here after the family receives them.
> Here are some tie dyes and a twirl skirt outfit I did for Gabriella's Cruise
> 
> I did Red and Blue for everyone. They seem to be Disney's cruise colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the outfit for Gabriella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more tie dyes I did for Brooke's trip
> 
> Since Miss B loves rainbows the color choice for her shirts was easy...


Love all the tie dyes.  The colors look great and Gabriella's are perfect for the cruise.  The princess set looks cute.  



DMGeurts said:


> I do love the new release dolls - that Marie Grace is gorgeous - she looks just like Elizabeth was supposed to from her book illustrations.  And I am in love with their dresses - GORGEOUS!
> 
> I know all about growing up too fast - I have that same problem here... sometimes I hate reality.
> 
> Here's my Maleficent dress (by popular demand)... it's nothing spectacular - but everyone seems to love it - so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


D - another homerun.  This dress is stunning.  You do realize that most people are not able to create such beautiful appliques.  The level of detail is amazing.  Even she is excited:  



teresajoy said:


> Yes, medecine saved Arminda and Lydia!
> 
> Barbara, my SIL, is really doing great. She still has Stage 4 cancer, but her Herceptin treatments are keeping it from growing, which is wonderful. We keep praying that this treatment keeps working for a very very long time! She is feeling great, the treatment she is on doesn't have many uncomfortable side effects, which is good. Thank you so much for thinking of her.


Glad to hear Barbara is doing well.  Are you guys still planning a trip?



Colleen27 said:


> Do any of you ever look at a day in your trip plan and find yourself at a total loss for how to decide on customs to make? I have a day where we'll be going from Animal Kingdom to the campfire at Ft Wilderness and then to Chef Mickey, and I just can't make up my mind which theme to go with!  If y'all notice someone hauling a garment bag through the parks in Nov, that might just be me.


That is a tough one but I think I would have to have more then one outfit.  I think I might bring the stroller just to carry all my stuff around the parks.  I usually bring an extra change of clothes for the kids in case they spill or get wet so having a "spare" custom would be better then having to buy an entire new outfit at the parks (and possibly cheaper if you don't calculate your labor and the extra fabric you bought just in case).

Harry Potter Questions:  I'm looking for ideas to create a costume for my daughter who wants to be Hermione.  I have not done any research yet but I thought I would ask here first just in case someone has some expertice.  Also, does anyone know where I might be able to find some HP embroidery designs?  TIA


----------



## VBAndrea

Colleen27 said:


> Do any of you ever look at a day in your trip plan and find yourself at a total loss for how to decide on customs to make? I have a day where we'll be going from Animal Kingdom to the campfire at Ft Wilderness and then to Chef Mickey, and I just can't make up my mind which theme to go with!  If y'all notice someone hauling a garment bag through the parks in Nov, that might just be me.



Clearly you need three outfits for that day.  Will you have a car?  You could just keep a change of clothes in the car but I have no idea if you will have one.

A though on merging AK and Chef Mickey would be to make a Minnie dot skirt.  Make an AK coordinating t- and then a t appropriate for CM.  Or you could do a Minnie dot dress with a sash in animal print and then switch it to an apron for CM.  

I would just do two outfits a day and we always went back to our hotel in the afternoon for breaks, so changing was easy.


----------



## Fruto76

weluvdizne said:


> Wow, that's a lot of tie dye!  How do you get the Mickey head so crisp? Also, what dyes do you use?  Your colors are so deep and rich.  Do you start with wet or dry shirts?  So many questions, I'm sorry.  I attempted these for our last trip and they were no where near as awesome as yours.  So great of you to do it for the gives!!! Thanks for your help!


I use lots of rubber bands around the mickey head. Usually 3-4 sometimes more depending on how thick the rubber band is. 
I use Dharma dyes. Jacquard is good too if you wanted to buy it at Michaels or AC Moore's. Not sure if JoAnn's carries it. Tulip stinks. I only use Tulip if I want gray...and then I use their black. but I typically won't do that. 
I start with dry shirts, trace and hand baste mickey w/ floss. Pull it tight rubber band the base of mickey and if I'm doing spirals, I soak it in soda ash 20 mins with only the mickey banded off. Then I take them out and twirl them, band into pie sections and dye.
 If I do bullseyes, I band the sections off when the shirt is dry and then I soak them in soda ash, wring them dry a bit and dye them. 
After they are dyed, soak over night, rinse until water runs clear and then machine wash and dry. Use a hot iron after the dryer and fabric paint around the mickey. walaaa... mickey tie dyes.



DMGeurts said:


> Yes, thank you for helping me out with my trip.
> 
> I do love the new release dolls - that Marie Grace is gorgeous - she looks just like Elizabeth was supposed to from her book illustrations.  And I am in love with their dresses - GORGEOUS!
> 
> I know all about growing up too fast - I have that same problem here... sometimes I hate reality.
> 
> Here's my Maleficent dress (by popular demand)... it's nothing spectacular - but everyone seems to love it - so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


This is stunning! You really don't give yourself enough credit! I love it! 



teresajoy said:


> My Quinn was 20 weeks, and while that was unbelievably hard, at least most people treated it as a "real" loss. The next year (almost to the day) I lost our baby Gavin at 11 weeks, and many people acted like it was no big deal. It's hard no matter how far along you are.
> 
> 
> These are great!!!!
> 
> 
> I'll have another Give up very soon, so maybe you'll get a chance at the sewing!



I'm so sorry about your losses. This goes for everyone that has suffered a loss and has struggled with fertility.  I know how difficult it is, I personally did not lose a pregnancy, but I carried children for 2 couples that had experienced many MC's along their journey to parenthood. I don't think they will really ever heal and my heart goes out to all of you brave, strong women that have made it through such difficult times.


----------



## DMGeurts

teresajoy said:


> What a wonderful dresss!! Such details!! And, this doll is gorgeous! Which one is she?



Thank you...  Weeeellll - um - I am horrible with numbers... #49 



VBAndrea said:


> That is stunning!!!  I love how you tied the black swirl fabric of the cape right into the ruffle.  Don't you dare say it's nothing spectacular ~ it's something VERY spectacular!!!!



THank you.    I am glad you like it.  



VBAndrea said:


> I can't imagine losing two babies.  And to be very honest with you, I didn't realize the impact a m/c could have until I had one.  I always felt very bad for anyone who had a m/c, but the impression really changed after I experienced how devastating it really is.  It was the worst experience of my life and actually ended up causing marital problems b/c I became so depressed.  My heart goes out to anyone who has lost a child.



I could not have said this better myself. 



babynala said:


> D - another homerun.  This dress is stunning.  You do realize that most people are not able to create such beautiful appliques.  The level of detail is amazing.  Even she is excited:



Thank you...  And everyone here creates the most stunning appliques ever...    I am just trying to keep up with you all.  



babynala said:


> So cool that you are getting your trip all set up.  I would think that Disney would be OK with add you to her reservation and I hope you don't need to get two rooms for this trip.  We will miss you by one day too.  DARN!



Looks like you check out on the 23rd... we check in on the 23rd...  what time do you have to be at the airport...  we could aways do a mini meet at MCO???  

D~


----------



## Meshell2002

Colleen27 said:


> I think I might actually end up with two outfits for our AK day, one safari/animal print for the park and something Mickey/Minnie for dinner, even though we aren't going back to our room in between. I'm rationalizing it to myself on the grounds that we do usually throw a change of clothes in the stroller for AK in case they get soaked on Kali. Either that or I'll come up with something convertible, maybe that can be worn with & without an apron?
> 
> My DHS day is giving me fits too - Osbourne Lights, Fantasmic!, dinner at 50s Prime Time (with my girls both asking for Pluto-poodle skirts) and my teenage son who NEVER wears customs actually wants a Perry t-shirt.
> 
> When in Nov are you going? We're going to be at ASMu and in the parks Nov 5 to 11, then the Beach Club with no parks the 12th & 13th.
> 
> And while I'm thinking about it...
> 
> 
> QUESTION - for those who have done the Perry-face shirt, where in the world do you find t-shirts that color?!?



Nov 6-11 @ BLT! its our last fall trip before DS starts kindergarten next year (we drive....and I think Wed we rnt in the parks....i scheduled CM breakfast for that day....so we will do that and go to DTD...my kids r little and do well with a mid week park break so I have 4 park days and one resort day) We are driving back the 12th.



babynala said:


> Love all the tie dyes.  The colors look great and Gabriella's are perfect for the cruise.  The princess set looks cute.
> 
> 
> D - another homerun.  This dress is stunning.  You do realize that most people are not able to create such beautiful appliques.  The level of detail is amazing.  Even she is excited:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear Barbara is doing well.  Are you guys still planning a trip?
> 
> 
> *That is a tough one but I think I would have to have more then one outfit.  I think I might bring the stroller just to carry all my stuff around the parks.  I usually bring an extra change of clothes for the kids in case they spill or get wet so having a "spare" custom would be better then having to buy an entire new outfit at the parks *(and possibly cheaper if you don't calculate your labor and the extra fabric you bought just in case).
> 
> Harry Potter Questions:  I'm looking for ideas to create a costume for my daughter who wants to be Hermione.  I have not done any research yet but I thought I would ask here first just in case someone has some expertice.  Also, does anyone know where I might be able to find some HP embroidery designs?  TIA



Ok this cracks me up....my DH does not get the custom stuff....he only wears a similar color to everyone else cause he's too cool to wear it....and he doesn't get it....I can see myself hiding spare customs in the diaper bag and finding a reason for both the kids to change clothes  and he would be none the wiser.



VBAndrea said:


> Clearly you need three outfits for that day.  Will you have a car?  You could just keep a change of clothes in the car but I have no idea if you will have one.
> 
> A though on merging AK and Chef Mickey would be to make a Minnie dot skirt.  Make an AK coordinating t- and then a t appropriate for CM.  Or you could do a Minnie dot dress with a sash in animal print and then switch it to an apron for CM.
> 
> I would just do two outfits a day and we always went back to our hotel in the afternoon for breaks, so changing was easy.



ok the changed cause sweaty would work too 



Fruto76 said:


> I use lots of rubber bands around the mickey head. Usually 3-4 sometimes more depending on how thick the rubber band is.
> I use Dharma dyes. Jacquard is good too if you wanted to buy it at Michaels or AC Moore's. Not sure if JoAnn's carries it. Tulip stinks. I only use Tulip if I want gray...and then I use their black. but I typically won't do that.
> I start with dry shirts, trace and hand baste mickey w/ floss. Pull it tight rubber band the base of mickey and if I'm doing spirals, I soak it in soda ash 20 mins with only the mickey banded off. Then I take them out and twirl them, band into pie sections and dye.
> If I do bullseyes, I band the sections off when the shirt is dry and then I soak them in soda ash, wring them dry a bit and dye them.
> After they are dyed, soak over night, rinse until water runs clear and then machine wash and dry. Use a hot iron after the dryer and fabric paint around the mickey. walaaa... mickey tie dyes.
> 
> 
> This is stunning! You really don't give yourself enough credit! I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry about your losses. This goes for everyone that has suffered a loss and has struggled with fertility.  I know how difficult it is, I personally did not lose a pregnancy, but I carried children for 2 couples that had experienced many MC's along their journey to parenthood. I don't think they will really ever heal and my heart goes out to all of you brave, strong women that have made it through such difficult times.



thanks for the explanation....I've used darhma dyes for other projects....like swirl dying & LWI but havnt done the tye die stuff....sounds simple enough...

*Question: is heat & bond lite permanent enough to make a patch with or will I still need to sew the patch on? I'm working on upcycling overalls....need the applique to fit on front pocket and the only way it seems it will is to applique scrap fabric and then sew it to the pocket.*

D~ I love your latest doll dress...I can't fathem the patience it takes to applique doll clothes!


----------



## Disney Pal

Could anyone tell me if there is instructions around to making the top that you cut off and sew fabric on for a twirl top???


----------



## woodkins

DMGeurts said:


> I
> OK - Trip update....
> So, bff texted me today - telling me that she took PTO that week regardless if she gets the trip or not...  She is off of work tomorrow - so it looks lik we are going to sit down and book our trip!!!    Is anyone going to be at WDW Oct 23-28?  We were planning to stay at CBR - I really want to - but I think we are changing our minds and going with POR.  BFF will also have a room at the Beach Club - I hope she is able to put her dd and I officially on her reservations, so we can use their awesome pool - otherwise - we'll just stick to POR.  I will alert you all when I have a ticker.
> 
> D~



I will be at WDW the same dates as you. We are staying at the Poly. Let me know if there is some type of meet up & I will try to get there. We do ALOT of ADR's and tours, and I'm already doing a DisMeet at the Poly but I would love to meet up. Unfortunately my dd9 refuses to wear any customs (or for that matter anything girlish at all) so we will be plain jane this trip. I can't complain too much I have had 5 years of dressing her in DisCustoms, but that almost makes it harder to let go.


----------



## woodkins

Meshell2002 said:


> *Question: is heat & bond lite permanent enough to make a patch with or will I still need to sew the patch on? I'm working on upcycling overalls....need the applique to fit on front pocket and the only way it seems it will is to applique scrap fabric and then sew it to the pocket.*
> 
> [/COLOR]



Heat N Bond Lite will not be a permanent bond, it will peel off, especially after washing. You can try Heat N Bond Ultra, which says it is a perm. bond, but I have had some issues with it not being fully secure & it also makes items VERY stiff.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

VBAndrea said:


> You and your family are in my thoughts at the difficult time.  When I had my m/c they were able to tell me the fetus measured 5 weeks, but I should have been 7.5 weeks pg, so maybe she lost the baby earlier and that is why it doesn't show on u/s.  IMO, people pas off m/c's as commonplace, and while they are fairly common, nothing in life can compare to the loss of a baby.  My m/c was a few years ago and I still grieve.  I am heartbroken for your dd.
> 
> Beautiful!  Love the colors in the bag, but I really love the dress Megan is wearing!  I want that dress!


*thank you for your kind words and i completely understand...i m/c at 3 mos. between my 2 daughters 29 years ago and still think of it often, but i got preg. with Brendi 3 mos . after and cannot imagine a life without her! funny how lives change in soem big ways with things like m/c...we are still waiting,...doc visit on thurs will answer many questions...*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

teresajoy said:


> My Quinn was 20 weeks, and while that was unbelievably hard, at least most people treated it as a "real" loss. The next year (almost to the day) I lost our baby Gavin at 11 weeks, and many people acted like it was no big deal. It's hard no matter how far along you are.
> 
> 
> These are great!!!!
> 
> 
> I'll have another Give up very soon, so maybe you'll get a chance at the sewing!


*so sorry for your loss...i know some people think that if it is before a certain number of weeks that is isn't a baby,well to me it is from the 1st instant! the pain is somehting we will always live with...no matter how far along we are when babies are lost it is a heartbreaking time. my dgd Caroline was still born { son and his wifes 1stborn} at 36 weeks 3 days...someoen at work had asked to see the picture the hosp. had taken fro us and when another coworker asked to see it she was in shock,she siad " it was a baby" i wanted to scream!!!!! what did she think it was...but i have gotten over that and can better deal with her loss now,i think of her daily {picture by my sewing machine} and sept. would of been her 7th b'day...i can watch my other twins granddaughters and daydream about how Caroline would be as they are 19 days younger than her and were preemies,all babies are a blessing no matter how long we have them with us...*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Diz-Mommy said:


> Thank you thank you thank you!!  This dress is such an inspiration to me, I hope you won't mind if I case it! Or at least attempt to
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear this news.  Losing a baby has got to be so hard, but even more so if it hurts her chances to conceive again by losing a tube.  Sorry if this is TMI, but I had bleeding with all three of my pregnancies early on.  Although it was very scary, the pregnancies were completely normal after that.  I will cross my fingers she's just early on in the pregnancy and having the first trimester spotting I did.
> 
> 
> 
> CUTE as always!!  Love it D!
> 
> My Dempsey is still at the machine spa, I hope they hurry up and finish him SOON!!  I've got the itch to stitch!


*thank you fro your kind words and it is never tmi to share stories!!! a friend at work was sick,went to doc was told in ER she as 5 mos. preg! she'd had period the whole time! 4 days later she delivered a 7 lb 15 oz girl who is now 13!!! she had tubes tied 2 years later and 2 years after that got preg. and had her 3rd girl! all named for disney! 'ariel' belle','adella' paige and 'melodie' rose! 
 we are in a kind of holding pattern now,docs office says to come in thurs. to rechck levels which were down to 640 this morning when she started spotting... i will do a post to share the update...thank you again for your prayers
*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Colleen27 said:


> Do any of you ever look at a day in your trip plan and find yourself at a total loss for how to decide on customs to make? I have a day where we'll be going from Animal Kingdom to the campfire at Ft Wilderness and then to Chef Mickey, and I just can't make up my mind which theme to go with!  If y'all notice someone hauling a garment bag through the parks in Nov, that might just be me.


*jeans or khaki's with tee's,switch out the ak tee's for campfire tee's then get aprons { like i did }at micheals and applique mickey heads with chef hats! so the tee/apron will fit nicely in a zip lock till change time! *


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

oops double post


----------



## VBAndrea

Fruto76 said:


> I use lots of rubber bands around the mickey head. Usually 3-4 sometimes more depending on how thick the rubber band is.
> I use Dharma dyes. Jacquard is good too if you wanted to buy it at Michaels or AC Moore's. Not sure if JoAnn's carries it. Tulip stinks. I only use Tulip if I want gray...and then I use their black. but I typically won't do that.
> I start with dry shirts, trace and hand baste mickey w/ floss. Pull it tight rubber band the base of mickey and if I'm doing spirals, I soak it in soda ash 20 mins with only the mickey banded off. Then I take them out and twirl them, band into pie sections and dye.
> If I do bullseyes, I band the sections off when the shirt is dry and then I soak them in soda ash, wring them dry a bit and dye them.
> After they are dyed, soak over night, rinse until water runs clear and then machine wash and dry. Use a hot iron after the dryer and fabric paint around the mickey. walaaa... mickey tie dyes.
> 
> I'm so sorry about your losses. This goes for everyone that has suffered a loss and has struggled with fertility.  I know how difficult it is, I personally did not lose a pregnancy, but I carried children for 2 couples that had experienced many MC's along their journey to parenthood. I don't think they will really ever heal and my heart goes out to all of you brave, strong women that have made it through such difficult times.


Those tie dyes sound like way too much work!!!  I just had to touch up my roots today and that was more than enough dying for me!

So you have four children of your own and carried two others?????  You are a saint.  While I completely commend you for your selflessness, I would think it would be really difficult to carry for someone else.  I think the attachment I would form would make it so hard.  I feel like calling you selfless and a saint aren't even worthy enough for the generosity you bestowed on others 

We did fertility treatment after our m/c and never got pg again.  We wanted to adopt two children from Russia (siblings) but since we couldn't sell our house in RI we had no other financial means for doing so.  That was a loss to me as well.  However, I am so blessed to have the two sweet children I have.  So blessed that I just spent way too much money on Laura Birch horse fabric (2.5 yards) so dd could have the massive twirl dress she wants!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*thank you all fro your kind words,information and prayers! 
 to update...she began to bleed this morning,went back to ER and they did hcg test and it was down form 800 to 640 so they sent her home,said prob. micarraige ,call doc for recheck...so she called the docs { where she went with both her older kids ] the triage nurse said she didn't trust the techs at the ER when it comes to prenatel ultrasound and with all Brendi told her { cyst,neg. test on 19th,then period,then feeling preg. ,ovulations test pos. 3 times.4 pos. preg. test and pos. at hosp. ,clean paps forever,2 full term problem free pregnanciesetc} nurse siad come in thurs for hcg levels and ultrasound she thinks she was 5 weeks 1 day preg. as of yesterday and that neg. test was because so early. bleeding was maybe implantation and cyst...and she has ovulated AGAIN from other side and this spotting today is from inplantation??? so confused! so we are in a holding pattern,bed rest,waiting and praying,trying to stay positive and hopeful but not wanting to drag out heartbreak......thank you fro your continued prayers and information....*


----------



## ncmomof2

Here is another one.  Only three to go, and then 12 shirts to embroider.  This did not turn out as cute as I hoped, but I can't put my finger on why...  I think my expectations were too high.


----------



## weluvdizne

VBAndrea said:


> Clearly you need three outfits for that day.  Will you have a car?  You could just keep a change of clothes in the car but I have no idea if you will have one.
> 
> A though on merging AK and Chef Mickey would be to make a Minnie dot skirt.  Make an AK coordinating t- and then a t appropriate for CM.  Or you could do a Minnie dot dress with a sash in animal print and then switch it to an apron for CM.
> 
> I would just do two outfits a day and we always went back to our hotel in the afternoon for breaks, so changing was easy.


Love this idea.  



Fruto76 said:


> I use lots of rubber bands around the mickey head. Usually 3-4 sometimes more depending on how thick the rubber band is.
> I use Dharma dyes. Jacquard is good too if you wanted to buy it at Michaels or AC Moore's. Not sure if JoAnn's carries it. Tulip stinks. I only use Tulip if I want gray...and then I use their black. but I typically won't do that.
> I start with dry shirts, trace and hand baste mickey w/ floss. Pull it tight rubber band the base of mickey and if I'm doing spirals, I soak it in soda ash 20 mins with only the mickey banded off. Then I take them out and twirl them, band into pie sections and dye.
> If I do bullseyes, I band the sections off when the shirt is dry and then I soak them in soda ash, wring them dry a bit and dye them.
> After they are dyed, soak over night, rinse until water runs clear and then machine wash and dry. Use a hot iron after the dryer and fabric paint around the mickey. walaaa... mickey tie dyes.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry about your losses. This goes for everyone that has suffered a loss and has struggled with fertility.  I know how difficult it is, I personally did not lose a pregnancy, but I carried children for 2 couples that had experienced many MC's along their journey to parenthood. I don't think they will really ever heal and my heart goes out to all of you brave, strong women that have made it through such difficult times.


Thank you for your detailed instructions.  I really appreciate it.  
I want to tell you that you are my hero.  Wow, you are amazing to do that for those 2 very lucky families.  I just cannot imagine handing over a baby after bonding with it during the pregnancy.  You are a saint.  Truly amazing in so many ways.  


Meshell2002 said:


> *Question: is heat & bond lite permanent enough to make a patch with or will I still need to sew the patch on? I'm working on upcycling overalls....need the applique to fit on front pocket and the only way it seems it will is to applique scrap fabric and then sew it to the pocket.*


In my experience, the lite is not enough without sewing.  I have not tried the other one that says it doesnt need to be sewn.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *thank you all fro your kind words,information and prayers!
> to update...she began to bleed this morning,went back to ER and they did hcg test and it was down form 800 to 640 so they sent her home,said prob. micarraige ,call doc for recheck...so she called the docs { where she went with both her older kids ] the triage nurse said she didn't trust the techs at the ER when it comes to prenatel ultrasound and with all Brendi told her { cyst,neg. test on 19th,then period,then feeling preg. ,ovulations test pos. 3 times.4 pos. preg. test and pos. at hosp. ,clean paps forever,2 full term problem free pregnanciesetc} nurse siad come in thurs for hcg levels and ultrasound she thinks she was 5 weeks 1 day preg. as of yesterday and that neg. test was because so early. bleeding was maybe implantation and cyst...and she has ovulated AGAIN from other side and this spotting today is from inplantation??? so confused! so we are in a holding pattern,bed rest,waiting and praying,trying to stay positive and hopeful but not wanting to drag out heartbreak......thank you fro your continued prayers and information....*



Thank you for the update.  Still praying.  Please keep us posted.  



Teresa, glad things are looking good for your SIL.  Hope things keep going in that direction.  She's lucky to have such an awesome support system.  


Thank you to everyone who answered about the skirts vs shorts.  I appreciate the input from those that have been there done that.  I have decided to go ahead and finish up her outfits as skirts and dresses.  She is a girly girl who loves to twirl, after all.


----------



## weluvdizne

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is another one.  Only three to go, and then 12 shirts to embroider.  This did not turn out as cute as I hoped, but I can't put my finger on why...  I think my expectations were too high.



I think it's adorable, just like your daughter.  All your dresses are incredible. We'll be there when you are, so I will be looking for you!


----------



## NiniMorris

Fruto76 said:


> I'm so sorry about your losses. This goes for everyone that has suffered a loss and has struggled with fertility.  I know how difficult it is, I personally did not lose a pregnancy, but I carried children for 2 couples that had experienced many MC's along their journey to parenthood. I don't think they will really ever heal and my heart goes out to all of you brave, strong women that have made it through such difficult times.




I have a dear friend that has been trying for over 10 years and are expecting their baby daughter, Gracie, through a surrogate in November.    You truly did a self-less act.  I would never be able to give one up...even knowing it was never mine!

And this is coming from someone who suffered through infertility for 5 years ...and once we gave up we got pregnant...and then 4 months after our second was born we found out we were expecting another!  We now have a semi-complete family with 5 kids...3 born to me and two born in my heart...and only one grandchild.  (I am currently in the market for more grand kids!)



Nini


----------



## miprender

Well school still hasn't opened yet. DH's first day was to be on Monday and now he already has 3 make up days and DD & DS were suppose to start tomorrow but now has been pushed back to Sept 6th Just praying we do not get too many snow days this year.



Fruto76 said:


> I always forget to come and post BG pics here after the family receives them.
> Here are some tie dyes and a twirl skirt outfit I did for Gabriella's Cruise
> 
> I did Red and Blue for everyone. They seem to be Disney's cruise colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the outfit for Gabriella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more tie dyes I did for Brooke's trip
> 
> Since Miss B loves rainbows the color choice for her shirts was easy...



Great job on those shirts but after reading how you do them that just seems like so much work but they do come out awesome.



DMGeurts said:


> I do love the new release dolls - that Marie Grace is gorgeous - she looks just like Elizabeth was supposed to from her book illustrations.  And I am in love with their dresses - GORGEOUS!
> 
> I know all about growing up too fast - I have that same problem here... sometimes I hate reality.
> 
> Here's my Maleficent dress (by popular demand)... it's nothing spectacular - but everyone seems to love it - so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Just love this. I must have missed it on FB.



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is another one.  Only three to go, and then 12 shirts to embroider.  This did not turn out as cute as I hoped, but I can't put my finger on why...  I think my expectations were too high.



Look great to me.


----------



## SallyfromDE

DMGeurts said:


> Yes, thank you for helping me out with my trip.
> 
> I do love the new release dolls - that Marie Grace is gorgeous - she looks just like Elizabeth was supposed to from her book illustrations.  And I am in love with their dresses - GORGEOUS!
> 
> I know all about growing up too fast - I have that same problem here... sometimes I hate reality.
> 
> Here's my Maleficent dress (by popular demand)... it's nothing spectacular - but everyone seems to love it - so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~





teresajoy said:


> Yes, medecine saved Arminda and Lydia!
> 
> Barbara, my SIL, is really doing great. She still has Stage 4 cancer, but her Herceptin treatments are keeping it from growing, which is wonderful. We keep praying that this treatment keeps working for a very very long time! She is feeling great, the treatment she is on doesn't have many uncomfortable side effects, which is good. Thank you so much for thinking of her.



This is good news!! 



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is another one.  Only three to go, and then 12 shirts to embroider.  This did not turn out as cute as I hoped, but I can't put my finger on why...  I think my expectations were too high.



I think it's gorgeous as it is. What about a little bit of yellow on the front to match the bit on the back? Just a little trim near the hem? Just an idea.


----------



## aboveH20

If I don't post this first, I'll forget.

Those who were around last Dec.-Jan may remember Big Give Bryce.  We did a "double speed" give for him but unfortunately he was unable to go and died almost eight months ago.  His mom has posted on his caringbridge page that she is pregnant.  Apparently still a very tough time for her and the family, but I thought I'd share their good news.



DMGeurts said:


> Oh - I am so glad you are home...  I've been wonderin' where you went - I was begining to think Ginger locked you in a closet or something.  Glad you're OK.
> 
> D~





weluvdizne said:


> Glad you survived the hurricane relatively unscathed.  Cant wait to see the back to school outfits!  Did you finally win the water bottle holder war?
> Welcome back!!! you've been missed!





miprender said:


> HMMM I think I remember you Are you related to Dorrrine and Ginger?
> 
> Glad you posted we were getting ready to send D out to find you.





VBAndrea said:


> I was so worried you were BelowH2O.  I am glad you are safe.  The disboards are less cumbersome and time consuming if you don't put all those smilies all over the place.
> 
> I'm sorry you didn't get you PR submitted.  I rushed to get mine done b/f the hurricane and I wanted to do a bit more with it, but didn't have the time.  It is what it is.



You missed me 

I think Ginger would like to lock me in a closet.  She's been rather neglected lately, and I still can't find Mr. Pibb in our area.

I think I finally got the water bottles figured out, but when I was all done with the third I found an extra piece of fabric --   and I don't think I have the heart to take it apart and install it.

Yup, I'm the one related to Ginger and Dorrrine, and D would have no trouble finding me with her GAPS (Ginger Ale Positioning System), in fact she's probably itching for an excuse for a road trip in her new car.

I'm still aboveH2O, but about 10 miles from here and beyond there is very bad flooding.  I can't imagine what a mess that is to clean up after.  My sub son was sent out to sea to ride out the storm.  I'm curious to know how his apartment, car, and motorcycle survied.  (I hope two out of the three survived  )



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I am in need of prayer for my dd Brendi .  . . . tia for all prayers and good thoughts
> 
> *



Prayers for your friend Brendi.



mommy2mrb said:


> Just want to share something I commission Ellen to make for Megan for our Oct trip....



I love it.  What size is it?  We don't usually see them on a person so it's been hard to judge.  Small or medium?



Fruto76 said:


> Welcome home! I was thinking Ginger might have mistaken the water bottle holders for a straight jacket and possibly tried to run away. (or float depending on the amount of water you got). Glad to hear all is well!



That never occured to me.  I'll need to stay on my (delicate little) toes.



Fruto76 said:


> I always forget to come and post BG pics here after the family receives them.
> Here are some tie dyes and a twirl skirt outfit I did for Gabriella's Cruise
> 
> I did Red and Blue for everyone. They seem to be Disney's cruise colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the outfit for Gabriella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more tie dyes I did for Brooke's trip
> 
> Since Miss B loves rainbows the color choice for her shirts was easy...



*Wow.*  The tie dyes and the outfit for Gabriella.  Very nice!



Fruto76 said:


> I have been recruited to do 27 tie dyes for my dd's volleyball team.



 is right!



DMGeurts said:


> Here's my Maleficent dress (by popular demand)... it's nothing spectacular - but everyone seems to love it - so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



That's amazing!!!  I love the sneer on her face, the fabrics are perfect, and of course the tiny embroidery!!!  Kudos!!! (I'm running over my smiley limit so I have to substitute exclamation points!!!)



babynala said:


> I'm glad you are OK and we are happy to welcome you back.  I was afraid that someone might not have been feeling well and wanted a little Ginger Ale to settle their stomach.  I feel your pain about spending too much $$$ at Joann's.  My DH finally finished the shelf for my cabinet where I store my fabric and I was hoping that I would be able to empty my rubbermaids and the suitcases where I store (hide) my other fabric but I still don't have enough room.  I've even muttered the words "I have too much fabric"  a few times lately



Everything in moderation.  I'm just trying to find my level of moderation. 



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is another one.  Only three to go, and then 12 shirts to embroider.  This did not turn out as cute as I hoped, but I can't put my finger on why...  I think my expectations were too high.



I liked the front but when I saw the back, I loved it.  Great job.


----------



## jessica52877

Colleen27 said:


> I think I might actually end up with two outfits for our AK day, one safari/animal print for the park and something Mickey/Minnie for dinner, even though we aren't going back to our room in between. I'm rationalizing it to myself on the grounds that we do usually throw a change of clothes in the stroller for AK in case they get soaked on Kali. Either that or I'll come up with something convertible, maybe that can be worn with & without an apron?
> 
> My DHS day is giving me fits too - Osbourne Lights, Fantasmic!, dinner at 50s Prime Time (with my girls both asking for Pluto-poodle skirts) and my teenage son who NEVER wears customs actually wants a Perry t-shirt.
> 
> When in Nov are you going? We're going to be at ASMu and in the parks Nov 5 to 11, then the Beach Club with no parks the 12th & 13th.
> 
> And while I'm thinking about it...
> 
> QUESTION - for those who have done the Perry-face shirt, where in the world do you find t-shirts that color?!?



jiffy shirts.com for boys/unisex and target had them this year in girls. Toddlers and 5 and up.




Disney Pal said:


> Could anyone tell me if there is instructions around to making the top that you cut off and sew fabric on for a twirl top???



Do you mean cutting off a t-shirt and attaching fabric? I just cut off the tee and sew on 2x the width of the tee. I then either add a ruffle or hem. I cut mine off so it would kind of be like a shirt midway down, some leave them longer and some shorter.


----------



## mommy2mrb

babynala said:


> Yup, she loves it.  Ellen did a nice job.  I think we might be in WDW at the same time as you.  We are going Oct 15 - 23.  I think Jessica (froggy) and someone else (sorry, I can't remember who) will be there at the same time also.  We are staying at Pop Century for the first time but my DD wants to stay at the Dalmation hotel but my husband wanted to try someplace new.  We've stayed at All Star Movies (in the Toy Story area) twice and All Star Music once.  Are you guys staing at POFQ?



I think I am "the other one"  we are going Oct 13 -21 and yes staying at POFQ...we have stayed at POP our last three trips, nice since its all renovated! we love the food court there too! we will have to exchange cell # and try to meet up somewhere!



aboveH20 said:


> If I don't post this first, I'll forget.
> 
> Those who were around last Dec.-Jan may remember Big Give Bryce.  We did a "double speed" give for him but unfortunately he was unable to go and died almost eight months ago.  His mom has posted on his caringbridge page that she is pregnant.  Apparently still a very tough time for her and the family, but I thought I'd share their good news.
> 
> they must be excited with some caution thrown in, will keep them in my prayers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You missed me
> 
> 
> 
> I love it.  What size is it?  We don't usually see them on a person so it's been hard to judge.  Small or medium?
> 
> Its the medium....Ellen made me the large, thought it might be a bit big for Megan so choose the medium!


----------



## ellenbenny

Megan's Rosetta is actually the smallest size, and Lisa yours is the medium.  The large is absolutely huge, lol!!

Here is a pic of me holding the large in my lap:





And carrying it:





I had people mistake it for a child on my hip!


----------



## VBAndrea

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is another one.  Only three to go, and then 12 shirts to embroider.  This did not turn out as cute as I hoped, but I can't put my finger on why...  I think my expectations were too high.


I agree -- your expectations were too high and apparently way too high b/c I think the dress is gorgeous.  I like the simplicity of it from the front and then there is a fabulous "pop" to it looking at the back.  Beautiful job!



miprender said:


> Well school still hasn't opened yet. DH's first day was to be on Monday and now he already has 3 make up days and DD & DS were suppose to start tomorrow but now has been pushed back to Sept 6th Just praying we do not get too many snow days this year.


Oh my on the missed days of school so far!  I thought you all didn't start until after Labor Day up there anyway (I think that's what North Kingstown did).  I finally heard from our tenants and all is well -- they lost phone, internet and cable, but all were safe and just had some broken branches which is not unexpected b/c more than half our backyard is forest.

We went to school orientation tonight.  The school my kids go to has two "campuses" in adjacent cities, but the one we went to only went up to 3rd grade so we had to switch schools this year.  My ds's teacher is pregnant and due in November but I didn't get much time with her b/c dh and I had to split so I went with my dd's class and dh went with ds's class -- so I don't know if she's having a boy or a girl, but I see some burp cloths in my near future!  I saw some made on etsy with minky that were really cute -- not so sure how absorbent that would be though.  I am also going to head up to the attic and give her the last of my maternity clothes (if she is interested in them).  I have no idea if she has any other children or not -- dh doesn't know how to politely get all the good info!

Beth, I am hoping your dd is fairing well.  I can tell you I had implantation spotting with one of my pgs and it was very different from my m/c.  the spotting was old blood, the m/c was very bright bleeding, though not a lot initially.  I am keeping your dd in my thoughts.


----------



## mommy2mrb

ellenbenny said:


> Megan's Rosetta is actually the smallest size, and Lisa yours is the medium.  The large is absolutely huge, lol!!
> 
> Here is a pic of me holding the large in my lap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And carrying it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had people mistake it for a child on my hip!




wow that is big....I'd have a bad back after carrying that all filled up!

 funny about it looking like a kid!
anyways we both love our bags and will proudly show them off in WDW!


----------



## DMGeurts

woodkins said:


> I will be at WDW the same dates as you. We are staying at the Poly. Let me know if there is some type of meet up & I will try to get there. We do ALOT of ADR's and tours, and I'm already doing a DisMeet at the Poly but I would love to meet up. Unfortunately my dd9 refuses to wear any customs (or for that matter anything girlish at all) so we will be plain jane this trip. I can't complain too much I have had 5 years of dressing her in DisCustoms, but that almost makes it harder to let go.



Oooh - this would be great - I would love to meet up, if we can work it out.  So far, my days are:
Sunday (23rd) Downtown Disney
Monday - Epcot
Tues - MK
Wed - DHS
Thur - AK
Fri - go home

Let me know if you'll be around... otherwise we have a 7:40 am ADR at Ohana on Friday morning.  



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *thank you all fro your kind words,information and prayers!
> to update...she began to bleed this morning,went back to ER and they did hcg test and it was down form 800 to 640 so they sent her home,said prob. micarraige ,call doc for recheck...so she called the docs { where she went with both her older kids ] the triage nurse said she didn't trust the techs at the ER when it comes to prenatel ultrasound and with all Brendi told her { cyst,neg. test on 19th,then period,then feeling preg. ,ovulations test pos. 3 times.4 pos. preg. test and pos. at hosp. ,clean paps forever,2 full term problem free pregnanciesetc} nurse siad come in thurs for hcg levels and ultrasound she thinks she was 5 weeks 1 day preg. as of yesterday and that neg. test was because so early. bleeding was maybe implantation and cyst...and she has ovulated AGAIN from other side and this spotting today is from inplantation??? so confused! so we are in a holding pattern,bed rest,waiting and praying,trying to stay positive and hopeful but not wanting to drag out heartbreak......thank you fro your continued prayers and information....*



We are still praying for you and your dd...  Please continue to keep us updated.



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is another one.  Only three to go, and then 12 shirts to embroider.  This did not turn out as cute as I hoped, but I can't put my finger on why...  I think my expectations were too high.



I think this is just adorable!  I love the little ruffles on the back!



ellenbenny said:


> Megan's Rosetta is actually the smallest size, and Lisa yours is the medium.  The large is absolutely huge, lol!!
> 
> Here is a pic of me holding the large in my lap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And carrying it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had people mistake it for a child on my hip!



ROFL about people mistaking it for a kid - as long as security didn't make you buy a ticket.    I still love it though - it's so cute!

OK - did I miss this week's Project Runway???  I thought it went up on Tuesdays?  However, all day, I've been thinking it's Saturday - so I could just be on the wrong day again.    Now that DH has this goofy hospital schedule, I can't keep my days straight for the life of me.

Oh - and *Lisa*...  You're POFQ dress went out in today's mail - I will update Paypal with the tracking info in the morning.  

D~


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

sweet Brendi is on my mind,can't sleep so i thought i'd pop in here...thank you all again for your prayers...the waiting and not knowing is the hardest...here is a picture of Brendi & David and Elli & Blaze { her babies from previous marriage} on their wedding day in march this year,the kids get their blonde hari me their Dad and also me as a child...


----------



## mphalens

Meshell2002 said:


> Maybe Chip N Dale w/ safari hats?
> 
> This makes me laugh....will you carry my outfits too? I'm going in Nov.
> 
> The DHS day is actually the hardest for me....DS & DH are nuts about SW....but DD is nuts about TSM.




Wait - you mean you're NOT supposed to make the kids change 3 times or more in a day???


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

Fruto76[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I somehow lost the quote but. thank you so much! I will definitely be posting pictures of everything as soon as I can get some pictures taken  And BTW, I used some of that great fabric you got me for both the Tink costume and the Pirate costume!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Colleen27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you ever look at a day in your trip plan and find yourself at a total loss for how to decide on customs to make? I have a day where we'll be going from Animal Kingdom to the campfire at Ft Wilderness and then to Chef Mickey, and I just can't make up my mind which theme to go with!  If y'all notice someone hauling a garment bag through the parks in Nov, that might just be me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this problem!!! I think all my family and friends think I am crazy for making so many outfits for my kiddos haha! Oh well, I like being "crazy"!!
Click to expand...


----------



## mommy2mrb

DMGeurts said:


> Oh - and *Lisa*...  You're POFQ dress went out in today's mail - I will update Paypal with the tracking info in the morning.
> 
> D~



thanks D~ will let you know when it arrives!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> sweet Brendi is on my mind,can't sleep so i thought i'd pop in here...thank you all again for your prayers...the waiting and not knowing is the hardest...here is a picture of Brendi & David and Elli & Blaze { her babies from previous marriage} on their wedding day in march this year,the kids get their blonde hari me their Dad and also me as a child...



they are a beautiful family!  keeping the prayers going their way  try and get some sleep


----------



## Fruto76

VBAndrea said:


> Those tie dyes sound like way too much work!!! * I just had to touch up my roots today and that was more than enough dying for me!*
> 
> So you have four children of your own and carried two others?????  You are a saint.  While I completely commend you for your selflessness, I would think it would be really difficult to carry for someone else.  I think the attachment I would form would make it so hard.  I feel like calling you selfless and a saint aren't even worthy enough for the generosity you bestowed on others
> 
> We did fertility treatment after our m/c and never got pg again.  We wanted to adopt two children from Russia (siblings) but since we couldn't sell our house in RI we had no other financial means for doing so.  That was a loss to me as well.  However, I am so blessed to have the two sweet children I have.  So blessed that I just spent way too much money on Laura Birch horse fabric (2.5 yards) so dd could have the massive twirl dress she wants!


 touching up your roots! 
So yes, I have 4 kiddos of our own and I have actually given birth to 3 more. A set of girl twins and a boy. I do not think of myself as a saint by any means. I know that its not something everyone can do. From the beginning I knew the bond I would create would be very different than the bond between my children and I. I always thought of it like I was giving this couple their child back, after baby sitting it for 9 months, rather than giving a baby away. I never thought of them as mine, ever. It was truly the most amazing thing in the delivery rooms, watching a couple instantly become parents. It's like watching a real live "Baby Story" only you get to be a part of it. I still keep in touch with both families, and me and my family have been treated like part of their families from the beginning. They call me and DH Aunt and Uncle . I am really blessed! Infertility and adoption is an expensive, long, hard road. One of the couple I carried for was on the list to adopt a Chinese baby for years. They are actually still on the list. I asked them once we  found out we were pregnant if they were still going to try to adopt. They didn't have the heart to take themselves off that list.  


ncmomof2 said:


> Here is another one.  Only three to go, and then 12 shirts to embroider.  This did not turn out as cute as I hoped, but I can't put my finger on why...  I think my expectations were too high.


 I think this is great! I love it!



weluvdizne said:


> Love this idea.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your detailed instructions.  I really appreciate it.
> I want to tell you that you are my hero.  Wow, you are amazing to do that for those 2 very lucky families.  I just cannot imagine handing over a baby after bonding with it during the pregnancy.  You are a saint.  Truly amazing in so many ways.


You're welcome! You're making me blush! Again, I am very lucky to have the ability to carry easily and to term. MY sister and SIL's all have struggled and thats what made us start to research surrogacy. 


NiniMorris said:


> I have a dear friend that has been trying for over 10 years and are expecting their baby daughter, Gracie, through a surrogate in November.    You truly did a self-less act.  I would never be able to give one up...even knowing it was never mine!
> 
> And this is coming from someone who suffered through infertility for 5 years ...and once we gave up we got pregnant...and then 4 months after our second was born we found out we were expecting another!  We now have a semi-complete family with 5 kids...3 born to me and two born in my heart...and only one grandchild.  (I am currently in the market for more grand kids!)
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


 Congrats to your dear friend. November is right around the corner...how exciting. My DD is a Gracie, too! I have heard a few people that used many types of fertility assistance and then gave up on it to get pregnant on their own. God works in mysterious ways sometimes!  Hope you get those grandkids soon! 



ellenbenny said:


> Megan's Rosetta is actually the smallest size, and Lisa yours is the medium.  The large is absolutely huge, lol!!
> 
> Here is a pic of me holding the large in my lap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And carrying it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I had people mistake it for a child on my hip!*



That is alot bigger than I imagined.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Fruto76 said:


> touching up your roots!
> So yes, I have 4 kiddos of our own and I have actually given birth to 3 more. A set of girl twins and a boy. I do not think of myself as a saint by any means. I know that its not something everyone can do. From the beginning I knew the bond I would create would be very different than the bond between my children and I. I always thought of it like I was giving this couple their child back, after baby sitting it for 9 months, rather than giving a baby away. I never thought of them as mine, ever. It was truly the most amazing thing in the delivery rooms, watching a couple instantly become parents. It's like watching a real live "Baby Story" only you get to be a part of it. I still keep in touch with both families, and me and my family have been treated like part of their families from the beginning. They call me and DH Aunt and Uncle . I am really blessed! Infertility and adoption is an expensive, long, hard road. One of the couple I carried for was on the list to adopt a Chinese baby for years. They are actually still on the list. I asked them once we  found out we were pregnant if they were still going to try to adopt. They didn't have the heart to take themselves off that list.
> I think this is great! I love it!



what a wonderful, sweet gift to give to these families....love that you are still a part of their lives 
you and your family are very special  with  huge hearts!


----------



## love to stitch

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is another one.  Only three to go, and then 12 shirts to embroider.  This did not turn out as cute as I hoped, but I can't put my finger on why...  I think my expectations were too high.



That is an adorable dress.


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> OK - did I miss this week's Project Runway???  I thought it went up on Tuesdays?  However, all day, I've been thinking it's Saturday - so I could just be on the wrong day again.    Now that DH has this goofy hospital schedule, I can't keep my days straight for the life of me.
> 
> 
> D~


Joni posted it Monday morning -- way before you even woke up!  Here it is:
Disboutique Runway - Week 5
It has been great fun to challenge ourselves and see what we can make. 
This week is going to stretch our abilites just a little more...

Disboutique Runway - Week 5

Challenge: Make an outfit inspired by Disney Dining. 

Rules:
1. Can be any type of project. ie: dress, shirt, bag...
2. Must include a new sewing technique that you have never used before.
This can be shirring, smoking, hand embroidery, zippers. The list is not inclusive, just an idea of techniques. 
3. By nature of this challenge, must be made this week. 
4. Include a close up picture of your new sewing technique and a description of what you did. 


The winner of this week's challenge will recieve a very cool prize... 1 yard of custom quilting weight fabric from http://www.spoonflower.com/. This site you can design your own fabric and have it printed. Go check it out. (I ordered a couple yards and I am waiting for it to be shipped.) Of course, you will also get to be this week's Sewing Princess. Go forth and sew!
__________________

This one is easy for me as there are so many things I haven't done yet.  I have not done any of the examples she listed -- never shirred, never smocked, never did a zipper and never hand embroidered.  There are a few other things I want to try as well -- I would love to try a reverse applique and I would love to try an in the hoop project.  

What is not easy for me is that I can not find the fabric I want in any store near me and I couldn't even find a substitute fabric yesterday.  That's the hardest part about the one week challenge -- ebay and etsy have the fabric as do a couple of on-line stores, but I am not willing to pay for overnight shipping.  And while I compromised last week and did something different than I wanted to, I really don't want to compromise this week.  I have one more fabric store to drag the kids to this morning.  

I don't see that Joni has posted a poll yet for week 4 though.  I'm dying to see all the adult creations!  Joni must be working this week or having internet issues.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> sweet Brendi is on my mind,can't sleep so i thought i'd pop in here...thank you all again for your prayers...the waiting and not knowing is the hardest...here is a picture of Brendi & David and Elli & Blaze { her babies from previous marriage} on their wedding day in march this year,the kids get their blonde hari me their Dad and also me as a child...


Beautiful family!  David looks soooooo young!



Fruto76 said:


> touching up your roots!
> So yes, I have 4 kiddos of our own and I have actually given birth to 3 more. A set of girl twins and a boy. I do not think of myself as a saint by any means. I know that its not something everyone can do. From the beginning I knew the bond I would create would be very different than the bond between my children and I. I always thought of it like I was giving this couple their child back, after baby sitting it for 9 months, rather than giving a baby away. I never thought of them as mine, ever. It was truly the most amazing thing in the delivery rooms, watching a couple instantly become parents. It's like watching a real live "Baby Story" only you get to be a part of it. I still keep in touch with both families, and me and my family have been treated like part of their families from the beginning. They call me and DH Aunt and Uncle . I am really blessed! Infertility and adoption is an expensive, long, hard road. One of the couple I carried for was on the list to adopt a Chinese baby for years. They are actually still on the list. I asked them once we  found out we were pregnant if they were still going to try to adopt. They didn't have the heart to take themselves off that list.



What a sweet story!  I had really hard pregnancies (just very bad pregnancy sickness -- 9 mos with #1 but only 7 months with #2).  But it is an experience I cherish and I can't even begin to imagine how painful it would be for a mother to not be able to experience it for herself.  But to still be able to have a child of your own with a surrogate is a gift that I know these mothers are forever indebted to you for.  Thank you for sharing your story -- I love anything to do with childbirth and hearing such wonderful, positive stories always puts sunshine in my day.


----------



## Meshell2002

mphalens said:


> Wait - you mean you're NOT supposed to make the kids change 3 times or more in a day???





Only when potty training.....in DH book  

I wonder if that would work for adults 

I have to admit I am wearing him down to WDW....this trip coming up will be our 4th trip since we got married 9 yrs ago....for someone who claims not to like disney....he sure seems to enjoy it  Growing up I was a FL resident....so I have a lot of childhood memories of going....DH first trip was our honeymoon


----------



## aboveH20

ellenbenny said:


> Megan's Rosetta is actually the smallest size, and Lisa yours is the medium.  The large is absolutely huge, lol!!
> 
> And carrying it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had people mistake it for a child on my hip!





 . . . and thanks for answering the question. 



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> sweet Brendi is on my mind,can't sleep so i thought i'd pop in here...thank you all again for your prayers...the waiting and not knowing is the hardest...here is a picture of Brendi & David and Elli & Blaze { her babies from previous marriage} on their wedding day in march this year,the kids get their blonde hari me their Dad and also me as a child...



What a beautiful family.  Wishing them the best.



Fruto76 said:


> touching up your roots!
> So yes, I have 4 kiddos of our own and I have actually given birth to 3 more. A set of girl twins and a boy. I do not think of myself as a saint by any means. I know that its not something everyone can do. From the beginning I knew the bond I would create would be very different than the bond between my children and I. I always thought of it like I was giving this couple their child back, after baby sitting it for 9 months, rather than giving a baby away. I never thought of them as mine, ever. It was truly the most amazing thing in the delivery rooms, watching a couple instantly become parents. It's like watching a real live "Baby Story" only you get to be a part of it. I still keep in touch with both families, and me and my family have been treated like part of their families from the beginning. They call me and DH Aunt and Uncle . I am really blessed! Infertility and adoption is an expensive, long, hard road. One of the couple I carried for was on the list to adopt a Chinese baby for years. They are actually still on the list. I asked them once we  found out we were pregnant if they were still going to try to adopt. They didn't have the heart to take themselves off that list.
> I think this is great! I love it!



What a great story.  (I feel as though I should say something more profound and uplifting, but bottom line, an amazing selfless thing you did.)


----------



## aboveH20

Free Advice
For a limited time only​


DMGeurts said:


> D~



D~

Pardon my presumption for giving you FREE  advice, but since you're becoming famous  and googleable, I'm wondering if you've thought  about adding a watermark to your creations?  That way your serenD name is always attached to the photos.

Like the following  --------v






That's all,
Cheryl 
VP of Marketing


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> Free Advice
> For a limited time only​
> 
> 
> D~
> 
> Pardon my presumption for giving you FREE  advice, but since you're becoming famous  and googleable, I'm wondering if you've thought  about adding a watermark to your creations?  That way your serenD name is always attached to the photos.
> 
> Like the following  --------v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all,
> Cheryl
> VP of Marketing



Actually - I was thinking about that this morning Cheryl...  I am so glad you mentioned it.  Maybe I should come up with something?  

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> Actually - I was thinking about that this morning Cheryl...  I am so glad you mentioned it.  Maybe I should come up with something?
> 
> D~



Since it is impossible to have a watermark as stunning as Cheryl's, I would make yours to match the labels you made for the clothing.  I can truly understand Cheryl's need for her watermark.  I am certain there is a vast amount of competition in the business of making clothing for 2 liter soda bottles


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> Actually - I was thinking about that this morning Cheryl...  I am so glad you mentioned it.  Maybe I should come up with something?
> 
> D~



Einstein?  Mother Teresa? Moses? Lady Gaga?  who was it that said great minds think alike?



VBAndrea said:


> Since it is impossible to have a watermark as stunning as Cheryl's, I would make yours to match the labels you made for the clothing.  I can truly understand Cheryl's need for her watermark.  *I am certain there is a vast amount of competition in the business of making clothing for 2 liter soda bottles *



 more that you'd ever think


----------



## RMAMom

VBAndrea said:


> Since it is impossible to have a watermark as stunning as Cheryl's, I would make yours to match the labels you made for the clothing.  I can truly understand Cheryl's need for her watermark.  I am certain there is a vast amount of competition in the business of making clothing for 2 liter soda bottles



I don't think it's the clothes people will copy but those wigs, now those have to be safeguarded...


----------



## miprender

aboveH20 said:


> If I don't post this first, I'll forget.
> 
> Those who were around last Dec.-Jan may remember Big Give Bryce.  We did a "double speed" give for him but unfortunately he was unable to go and died almost eight months ago.  His mom has posted on his caringbridge page that she is pregnant.  Apparently still a very tough time for her and the family, but I thought I'd share their good news.



That is great news. I haven't followed them since Bryce had passed on. That was just too sad.



ellenbenny said:


> Megan's Rosetta is actually the smallest size, and Lisa yours is the medium.  The large is absolutely huge, lol!!
> 
> Here is a pic of me holding the large in my lap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And carrying it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had people mistake it for a child on my hip!



♥ Love it. I remember when you posted that bag and that is when I fell in love with it. I was going to make this for this weeks PR but never had a chance.



VBAndrea said:


> Oh my on the missed days of school so far!  I thought you all didn't start until after Labor Day up there anyway (I think that's what North Kingstown did).  I finally heard from our tenants and all is well -- they lost phone, internet and cable, but all were safe and just had some broken branches which is not unexpected b/c more than half our backyard is forest.
> .



Well that is great news. We have rental property too near the Warwick Mall We didn't hear from them either so DH went to check on everything and no damage but they have been without power since Sunday.

As for school, most years it starts after labor day but with the winter we had I think they wanted to get ahead of the game in case we have another bad winter. Well so much for that. DH was excited since he was going to be getting out the 12th of June. That would have been the earliest. My trip is planned for June 22nd so I hoping I won't have to change my dates.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> sweet Brendi is on my mind,can't sleep so i thought i'd pop in here...thank you all again for your prayers...the waiting and not knowing is the hardest...here is a picture of Brendi & David and Elli & Blaze { her babies from previous marriage} on their wedding day in march this year,the kids get their blonde hari me their Dad and also me as a child...



 Keeping them in my prayers.


----------



## Fruto76

VBAndrea said:


> Since it is impossible to have a watermark as stunning as Cheryl's, I would make yours to match the labels you made for the clothing.  I can truly understand Cheryl's need for her watermark.  I am certain there is a vast amount of competition in the business of making clothing for 2 liter soda bottles





aboveH20 said:


> Einstein?  Mother Teresa? Moses? Lady Gaga?  who was it that said great minds think alike?
> 
> 
> 
> more that you'd ever think





RMAMom said:


> I don't think it's the clothes people will copy but those wigs, now those have to be safeguarded...


----------



## tmh0206

I would just like to say that the "adventures of Ginger and Dorrrrrine" keep me laughing everytime something new is posted and in todays world it is really nice to be able to be silly and laugh histerically about something!!!

so thank you and keep up the good work!


----------



## ncmomof2

weluvdizne said:


> I think it's adorable, just like your daughter.  All your dresses are incredible. We'll be there when you are, so I will be looking for you!





miprender said:


> Look great to me.





SallyfromDE said:


> I think it's gorgeous as it is. What about a little bit of yellow on the front to match the bit on the back? Just a little trim near the hem? Just an idea.





aboveH20 said:


> I liked the front but when I saw the back, I loved it.  Great job.





VBAndrea said:


> I agree -- your expectations were too high and apparently way too high b/c I think the dress is gorgeous.  I like the simplicity of it from the front and then there is a fabulous "pop" to it looking at the back.  Beautiful job!





DMGeurts said:


> I think this is just adorable!  I love the little ruffles on the back!
> D~





Fruto76 said:


> :
> 
> 
> love to stitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is an adorable dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!  Every year I have one dress I am excited to make and this was it this year.  I am not sure why but it is not a special as I thought it would be.  Maybe because it does not twirl great because th ruffles weigh it down.  I am my own worst critic!!
Click to expand...


----------



## InkspressYourself

Hi Everyone,

I'm a lurker that is leaving for Disney in 10 days!  Hopefully, I will take pictures of what I've made and post them before I leave.

I thought I read on here that Carla C had a pattern with a zipper.  Did I make that up?  I just struggled through my second zipper ever, there has to be a better way.  I looked on her blog and youcanmakethis but didn't find anything.

I've been drooling over the project runway items.  I'd never be able to participate because it takes me a month to make anything

If anyone could point me to a great youcanmakethis pattern with a zipper I'd be grateful.

Dawn


----------



## froggy33

Her Sisboom Marissa dress has a zipper that goes in the side.  The has great pics and uses a glue stick for it!  Look under Sisboom on youcanmakethis.com


----------



## InkspressYourself

The Marissa dress!  I couldn't tell from the picture.  I should have read the instructions.  The 20% off code is burning a hole in my pocket.

Thank you!


----------



## CluelessDisFan

I'm in the process of making autograph quilts and would like some expertise on the type of fabric marker/pen you would use. Also I already cut and ironed on my freezer paper to my squares. However, I did not pre wash my fabric first (MIL says you don't when quilting), is this problem when using the markers on them? Thank you for any responses in advance. -Kim


----------



## NiniMorris

CluelessDisFan said:


> I'm in the process of making autograph quilts and would like some expertise on the type of fabric marker/pen you would use. Also I already cut and ironed on my freezer paper to my squares. However, I did not pre wash my fabric first (MIL says you don't when quilting), is this problem when using the markers on them? Thank you for any responses in advance. -Kim



Use a fabric marker...not a permanent marker.  The brand of fabric markers I use is by Marvy.  A little bit of heat set (with an iron) and they should be permanent enough to last for years!


A Sharpie is for non porous items...fabric markers are for porous items!


Nini


----------



## Meshell2002

InkspressYourself said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm a lurker that is leaving for Disney in 10 days!  Hopefully, I will take pictures of what I've made and post them before I leave.
> 
> I thought I read on here that Carla C had a pattern with a zipper.  Did I make that up?  I just struggled through my second zipper ever, there has to be a better way.  I looked on her blog and youcanmakethis but didn't find anything.
> 
> I've been drooling over the project runway items.  I'd never be able to participate because it takes me a month to make anything
> 
> If anyone could point me to a great youcanmakethis pattern with a zipper I'd be grateful.
> 
> Dawn



Welcome. Glad to see you have arrived safely from the kingdom of lurkdum. I also didn't do any PR, mainly because I refuse to buy anything full price, and when I do a project I havn't planned out for a month, that's when I'm sometimes forced to buy full price, since my applique and apparel fabric stash is not huge, unless its batiste (I have a lot of that for some reason).



Just a drive by post..... JESSIE finally stiched out....on try number.....SEVEN!
For anyone new to embroidery....or maybe not so new since I"m not...but I learned something new....by accident really.  If you know you have a good design, new needle, proper stabilizer, and your design is still skewed....consider the surface your machine sits on. That's right folks, evidently the denser design of Jessie's hair was making my machine bounce too much (sitting on the dining room table)....so I sewed one out with it (and me) sitting on the floor....and its perfect! Thought I'd share this tip since I'd never thought about it before, but then again, my monogram designs are not usually so...dense and bouncy (which is mostly all I did before finding this board).

So now I can move on and work on my TS project....I need two more appliques to complete.....but I'm waiting for the thread sale this weekend at Joanns (labor day is a big flyer...for anyone finishing projects) notions wall will also be up again.


----------



## froggy33

Meshell2002 said:


> Welcome. Glad to see you have arrived safely from the kingdom of lurkdum. I also didn't do any PR, mainly because I refuse to buy anything full price, and when I do a project I havn't planned out for a month, that's when I'm sometimes forced to buy full price, since my applique and apparel fabric stash is not huge, unless its batiste (I have a lot of that for some reason).
> 
> 
> 
> Just a drive by post..... JESSIE finally stiched out....on try number.....SEVEN!
> For anyone new to embroidery....or maybe not so new since I"m not...but I learned something new....by accident really.  If you know you have a good design, new needle, proper stabilizer, and your design is still skewed....consider the surface your machine sits on. That's right folks, evidently the denser design of Jessie's hair was making my machine bounce too much (sitting on the dining room table)....so I sewed one out with it (and me) sitting on the floor....and its perfect! Thought I'd share this tip since I'd never thought about it before, but then again, my monogram designs are not usually so...dense and bouncy (which is mostly all I did before finding this board).
> 
> So now I can move on and work on my TS project....I need two more appliques to complete.....but I'm waiting for the thread sale this weekend at Joanns (labor day is a big flyer...for anyone finishing projects) notions wall will also be up again.


I've never had this problem, but I've always worried about it when I run my serger right next to my embroidery machine!  Maybe I need to keep an eye out!  Congrats on getting it done!


----------



## babynala

Lost some quotes....but Cheryl I'm glad to see you are protecting your original work.  I think an adult version of Ginger's pillowcase dress might make a good Halloween costume.  Custom clothes for soda bottles might just be the next big thing.  I've seen stranger.  



InkspressYourself said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm a lurker that is leaving for Disney in 10 days!  Hopefully, I will take pictures of what I've made and post them before I leave.
> 
> I thought I read on here that Carla C had a pattern with a zipper.  Did I make that up?  I just struggled through my second zipper ever, there has to be a better way.  I looked on her blog and youcanmakethis but didn't find anything.
> 
> I've been drooling over the project runway items.  I'd never be able to participate because it takes me a month to make anything
> 
> If anyone could point me to a great youcanmakethis pattern with a zipper I'd be grateful.
> 
> Dawn


Hi! I see you got an answer to your question but wanted to say that I would love to see some pictures of your creations before you go or when you get back.  



Meshell2002 said:


> Just a drive by post..... JESSIE finally stiched out....on try number.....SEVEN!
> For anyone new to embroidery....or maybe not so new since I"m not...but I learned something new....by accident really.  If you know you have a good design, new needle, proper stabilizer, and your design is still skewed....consider the surface your machine sits on. That's right folks, evidently the denser design of Jessie's hair was making my machine bounce too much (sitting on the dining room table)....so I sewed one out with it (and me) sitting on the floor....and its perfect! Thought I'd share this tip since I'd never thought about it before, but then again, my monogram designs are not usually so...dense and bouncy (which is mostly all I did before finding this board).
> 
> So now I can move on and work on my TS project....I need two more appliques to complete.....but I'm waiting for the thread sale this weekend at Joanns (labor day is a big flyer...for anyone finishing projects) notions wall will also be up again.


Glad you finally got it to work.  That is interesting.  I don't usually notice my embroidery machine "moving" but that is good to remember.  If I'm having trouble with a dense area I set my embroidery speed on my machine to the slowest setting but sometimes that doesn't help.  I'll have to remember the floor trick but I might try the kitchen counter first because I am way too old to sew on the floor.


----------



## babynala

My DH and I might be going down to DW for a few days on Sunday.  My parents are coming to visit for a few days and I talked them into staying to watch the kids.  I'll keep my out for cuties in customs.  This is a very last minute thing but I wish I had made a Disney inpired Rosetta for last week's challenge!  Since we will be kid free I think I can get away with a VERY purse.  I really only need to have my cell phone, ticket and some money.  I will make my DH carry the camera on his hip but based on the forcast we better carry some ponchos.


----------



## JenetixK

I need to vent a little.  My daughter is 2 1/2 and won't put on the dress I made for her!  It's the first thing I've tried to sew and she throws all out fits if I mention trying it on.  I put it in her drawer so hopefully one day she'll pick it out to wear.  If she EVER puts it on, I'll post a picture!

By the way, the Malificent dress - I love it!!!


----------



## Meshell2002

JenetixK said:


> I need to vent a little.  My daughter is 2 1/2 and won't put on the dress I made for her!  It's the first thing I've tried to sew and she throws all out fits if I mention trying it on.  I put it in her drawer so hopefully one day she'll pick it out to wear.  If she EVER puts it on, I'll post a picture!
> 
> By the way, the Malificent dress - I love it!!!



 Mama! My DD can be that way too....funny thing is if I wait til the next day when I would normally dress her, and just put it on her....sometimes it works....funny how those little girls have opinions really early


----------



## Fruto76

babynala said:


> My DH and I might be going down to DW for a few days on Sunday.  My parents are coming to visit for a few days and I talked them into staying to watch the kids.  I'll keep my out for cuties in customs.  This is a very last minute thing but I wish I had made a Disney inpired Rosetta for last week's challenge!  Since we will be kid free I think I can get away with a VERY purse.  I really only need to have my cell phone, ticket and some money.  I will make my DH carry the camera on his hip but based on the forcast we better carry some ponchos.



I will be there! We check in to Beach Club on Sat and out on Monday. Luckily snagged breakfast ressies at Chef Mickey's for Sunday Probably do EMH at MK Sun night...we'll most likely stick around the pool all day Monday! What are your plans? My machine is still at the shop, I so wanna make Chef Mickey T's!


----------



## dianemom2

ellenbenny said:


> Megan's Rosetta is actually the smallest size, and Lisa yours is the medium.  The large is absolutely huge, lol!!
> 
> Here is a pic of me holding the large in my lap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And carrying it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had people mistake it for a child on my hip!


Thanks for posting the pictures.  I am happy to see that it is so large.  I cut out some to match the Patricia tunics I made.  I want to use them as bags for the beach.  I made tunics for me, each of my DDs and my MIL.  Now I have to find some free time to get to the bags but other projects keep popping up.  My in-laws are talking about doing a family cruise either in the spring or summer so I have a bit of time before I need to get the Rosetta bags done.



InkspressYourself said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm a lurker that is leaving for Disney in 10 days!  Hopefully, I will take pictures of what I've made and post them before I leave.
> 
> I thought I read on here that Carla C had a pattern with a zipper.  Did I make that up?  I just struggled through my second zipper ever, there has to be a better way.  I looked on her blog and youcanmakethis but didn't find anything.
> 
> I've been drooling over the project runway items.  I'd never be able to participate because it takes me a month to make anything
> 
> If anyone could point me to a great youcanmakethis pattern with a zipper I'd be grateful.
> 
> Dawn


If you don't end up buying the Marissa pattern, check on Youtube for some sewing videos.  I found some great help there to learn a bunch of different things when I was trying them for the first time.  I just found a bunch of different videos on Youtube that explained some things about my serger that I didn't understand.  I just learned how to use the elasticator foot on my serger and I can't wait to make something with it!

The coupon code for Youcanmakethis is also burning a hole in my pocket.  I am thinking about  buying the Audrey skirt pattern but I have so many other projects lined up, I don't think I can justify it.

All of my beach designed fabrics from Hancocks have arrived.  I received the package with 47 yards yesterday and the day before that, I got two packages with about 14 yards each.  When I combined that with the fabric I bought locally, I had just enough.  I cut out all the tablecloths today and I got 8 of them sewn.   I did a rolled hem for the first time (thanks to the youtube video about my serger!!!!!) and it was so easy.  I am going to be able to whip out all 18 tablecloths by the end of the week.  My younger DD was very sweet and helped me cut out most of them.  She wants to help sew them too but she is a little afraid of the serger.


----------



## GlassSlippers

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is another one.  Only three to go, and then 12 shirts to embroider.  This did not turn out as cute as I hoped, but I can't put my finger on why...  I think my expectations were too high.



I think it's gorgeous, but if you want a little extra jazzing up on the front, you could make a bow from some of the yellow you used on the ruffles and pin it between Mickey's ears to turn him into Minnie or below to give him a bow tie. It would be a 3D sort of thing rather than applique. When I do that sort of thing, I use a safety pin rather than stitching it on because washing and ironing are easier that way.

HTH!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## miprender

InkspressYourself said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm a lurker that is leaving for Disney in 10 days!  Hopefully, I will take pictures of what I've made and post them before I leave.
> 
> I thought I read on here that Carla C had a pattern with a zipper.  Did I make that up?  I just struggled through my second zipper ever, there has to be a better way.  I looked on her blog and youcanmakethis but didn't find anything.
> 
> I've been drooling over the project runway items.  I'd never be able to participate because it takes me a month to make anything
> 
> If anyone could point me to a great youcanmakethis pattern with a zipper I'd be grateful.
> 
> Dawn



 and can't wait to see what you post



Meshell2002 said:


> Just a drive by post..... JESSIE finally stiched out....on try number.....SEVEN!
> For anyone new to embroidery....or maybe not so new since I"m not...but I learned something new....by accident really.  If you know you have a good design, new needle, proper stabilizer, and your design is still skewed....consider the surface your machine sits on. That's right folks, evidently the denser design of Jessie's hair was making my machine bounce too much (sitting on the dining room table)....so I sewed one out with it (and me) sitting on the floor....and its perfect! Thought I'd share this tip since I'd never thought about it before, but then again, my monogram designs are not usually so...dense and bouncy (which is mostly all I did before finding this board).
> 
> So now I can move on and work on my TS project....I need two more appliques to complete.....but I'm waiting for the thread sale this weekend at Joanns (labor day is a big flyer...for anyone finishing projects) notions wall will also be up again.



Thanks for the tip and so glad your Jessie finally came out.



dianemom2 said:


> All of my beach designed fabrics from Hancocks have arrived.  I received the package with 47 yards yesterday and the day before that, I got two packages with about 14 yards each.  When I combined that with the fabric I bought locally, I had just enough.  I cut out all the tablecloths today and I got 8 of them sewn.   I did a rolled hem for the first time (thanks to the youtube video about my serger!!!!!) and it was so easy.  I am going to be able to whip out all 18 tablecloths by the end of the week.  My younger DD was very sweet and helped me cut out most of them.  She wants to help sew them too but she is a little afraid of the serger.



 That is great.  Hope you post pictures of all the tables decorated.


----------



## JenetixK

Meshell2002 said:


> Mama! My DD can be that way too....funny thing is if I wait til the next day when I would normally dress her, and just put it on her....sometimes it works....funny how those little girls have opinions really early



Thank you!  I know, these opinions!  She told me the shirt I made her was too ugly.  Now, I actually agree because apparently the pattern size 2 is not a 2T and it was gigantic, but still.


----------



## ncmomof2

I finished DD2's dress today and I like it better now.  I don't think DD5's dress twirled because of the wind.  They both twirled nicely inside tonight.






I love this face!










27 days to go and I have 2 dresses and 12 shirts to make.  No problem!


----------



## GlassSlippers

ncmomof2 said:


> I finished DD2's dress today and I like it better now.  I don't think DD5's dress twirled because of the wind.  They both twirled nicely inside tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27 days to go and I have 2 dresses and 12 shirts to make.  No problem!



I just have to say that your girls are absolutely adorable! That's the Feliz pattern, isn't it? Is it hard to make? It looks putzy more than anything else, but you never know.

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## ncmomof2

GlassSlippers said:


> I just have to say that your girls are absolutely adorable! That's the Feliz pattern, isn't it? Is it hard to make? It looks putzy more than anything else, but you never know.
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Thanks!!  
It is a feliz.  It is not hard with the online tutorials.  The ruffles are time consuming though!


----------



## Colleen27

Froggy33 - Congrats on the girl! Boys are amazing and fun, but girls are oh so much more fun to sew for! 

Weluvdizne - My girls don't think dresses get in the way at all. Mostly they like twirly things, and like that dresses are a little cooler than pants/shorts. I do bring leggings on winter trips in case we run into colder weather. 

RubberDuckyRanch - The Rapunzel dress is incredible, I can't wait to see it finished!

Jessica - Thank you for pointing me in the direction of Jiffy Shirts. I've had no luck with odd colors for DS because he's well into men's sizes but they have a great selection, much better than I've ever seen in a brick & mortar. For my girls I've never had to look so hard; the Cherokee Ultimate tees from Target are just fine. But it is harder to find something like Perry green in a men's large.



babynala said:


> That is a tough one but I think I would have to have more then one outfit.  I think I might bring the stroller just to carry all my stuff around the parks.  I usually bring an extra change of clothes for the kids in case they spill or get wet so having a "spare" custom would be better then having to buy an entire new outfit at the parks (and possibly cheaper if you don't calculate your labor and the extra fabric you bought just in case).





VBAndrea said:


> Clearly you need three outfits for that day.  Will you have a car?  You could just keep a change of clothes in the car but I have no idea if you will have one.
> 
> A though on merging AK and Chef Mickey would be to make a Minnie dot skirt.  Make an AK coordinating t- and then a t appropriate for CM.  Or you could do a Minnie dot dress with a sash in animal print and then switch it to an apron for CM.
> 
> I would just do two outfits a day and we always went back to our hotel in the afternoon for breaks, so changing was easy.



We won't have a car and don't take mid-day breaks, so a full outfit change isn't really the most practical idea, although I have almost convinced myself that it would be good to have a change of clothes on hand just in case the kids get soaked on Kali... Never mind that the one who will be in all customs is still too small to ride it.  

I think I have devised a brilliant solution that is both space-saving and cute... but I'm keeping it hush-hush for now in case it works for a future PR challenge. 



Meshell2002 said:


> Nov 6-11 @ BLT! its our last fall trip before DS starts kindergarten next year (we drive....and I think Wed we rnt in the parks....i scheduled CM breakfast for that day....so we will do that and go to DTD...my kids r little and do well with a mid week park break so I have 4 park days and one resort day) We are driving back the 12th.



Keep your eyes open for us in the parks! My girls should be easy enough to spot... DH says that's the best part of my obsession with matching customs. He never worries about losing our kids in a crowd. 

I've spent my evening setting up and getting to know my new toy... A new-to-me but rather old White Speedylock serger. My mother has had it for God only knows how long but never actually used it, so she dropped it off last weekend. I already have a love-hate relationship with the darned thing - when it is working it is incredible and I love the way the few things I've done with it so far have turned out, but catch me when I'm threading it or having tension issues and its another story.  

There's definitely going to be a steep learning curve with this one, I can already tell.  And midnight is not the best time to be doing it, so I'm going to throw in the towel and head off to bed.


----------



## squirrel

Question: When making a stripwork dress and you have two totally different colors to sew together, what color thread do you use?  I want to make my oldest niece a Halloween dress but I'm not sure what color thread to use if black will be beside lime green or orange.  What color would you use to hem the dress?


----------



## teresajoy

babynala said:


> Glad to hear Barbara is doing well.  Are you guys still planning a trip?



Yes, we are all going to Disney in May. 



Fruto76 said:


> I'm so sorry about your losses. This goes for everyone that has suffered a loss and has struggled with fertility.  I know how difficult it is, I personally did not lose a pregnancy, but I carried children for 2 couples that had experienced many MC's along their journey to parenthood. I don't think they will really ever heal and my heart goes out to all of you brave, strong women that have made it through such difficult times.



Thank you, my babies would be 15 and 14 now, I think of them every day. 

Wow, what a wonderful thing you have done for those families! 



DMGeurts said:


> Thank you...  Weeeellll - um - I am horrible with numbers... #49
> 
> D~



She is beautiful! I'm not usually very interestd in the JLY dolls, but I think I may have to reconsider! 



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *so sorry for your loss...i know some people think that if it is before a certain number of weeks that is isn't a baby,well to me it is from the 1st instant! the pain is somehting we will always live with...no matter how far along we are when babies are lost it is a heartbreaking time. my dgd Caroline was still born { son and his wifes 1stborn} at 36 weeks 3 days...someoen at work had asked to see the picture the hosp. had taken fro us and when another coworker asked to see it she was in shock,she siad " it was a baby" i wanted to scream!!!!! what did she think it was...but i have gotten over that and can better deal with her loss now,i think of her daily {picture by my sewing machine} and sept. would of been her 7th b'day...i can watch my other twins granddaughters and daydream about how Caroline would be as they are 19 days younger than her and were preemies,all babies are a blessing no matter how long we have them with us...*


*

They took a picture of our Quinn. It's too much for most people to look at, I've only shown a few people. I think he was beautiful.  I agree, all babies are a blessing. 






weluvdizne said:



			Teresa, glad things are looking good for your SIL.  Hope things keep going in that direction.  She's lucky to have such an awesome support system.  
.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much. 




SallyfromDE said:



			This is good news!! 



I think it's gorgeous as it is. What about a little bit of yellow on the front to match the bit on the back? Just a little trim near the hem? Just an idea.
		
Click to expand...


I had the same idea bout the trim. 



ellenbenny said:







DISNEYJAZZ said:



			sweet Brendi is on my mind,can't sleep so i thought i'd pop in here...thank you all again for your prayers...the waiting and not knowing is the hardest...here is a picture of Brendi & David and Elli & Blaze { her babies from previous marriage} on their wedding day in march this year,the kids get their blonde hari me their Dad and also me as a child...




Click to expand...


What a beautiful family. I continue to pray for them and your family. 



Meshell2002 said:



			:
I have to admit I am wearing him down to WDW....this trip coming up will be our 4th trip since we got married 9 yrs ago....for someone who claims not to like disney....he sure seems to enjoy it  Growing up I was a FL resident....so I have a lot of childhood memories of going....DH first trip was our honeymoon 

Click to expand...


Good for you wearing him down like that!!!! Brian, my husband, said he didn't like Disney for YEARS! And complained that I "made him" go every year (even though it was HIS idea we buy the timeshare.... ) Now, he freely admits his love for Disney! 



ncmomof2 said:



			I finished DD2's dress today and I like it better now.  I don't think DD5's dress twirled because of the wind.  They both twirled nicely inside tonight.







27 days to go and I have 2 dresses and 12 shirts to make.  No problem!
		
Click to expand...

They look beautiful! 


squirrel said:



Question: When making a stripwork dress and you have two totally different colors to sew together, what color thread do you use?  I want to make my oldest niece a Halloween dress but I'm not sure what color thread to use if black will be beside lime green or orange.  What color would you use to hem the dress?
		
Click to expand...


I would use black.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## miprender

ncmomof2 said:


> I finished DD2's dress today and I like it better now.  I don't think DD5's dress twirled because of the wind.  They both twirled nicely inside tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27 days to go and I have 2 dresses and 12 shirts to make.  No problem!



Love it. 



teresajoy said:


> Good for you wearing him down like that!!!! Brian, my husband, said he didn't like Disney for YEARS! And complained that I "made him" go every year (even though it was HIS idea we buy the timeshare.... ) Now, he freely admits his love for Disney!



 My Dh was the same way too. He would talk about Disney all the time but would tell people I was obsessed. I finally told him he was "a in the closest Disney lover" and must come out. So now he freely admits he does loves Disney °O°.



squirrel said:


> Question: When making a stripwork dress and you have two totally different colors to sew together, what color thread do you use?  I want to make my oldest niece a Halloween dress but I'm not sure what color thread to use if black will be beside lime green or orange.  What color would you use to hem the dress?



I would use black too.


----------



## VBAndrea

ncmomof2 said:


> I finished DD2's dress today and I like it better now.  I don't think DD5's dress twirled because of the wind.  They both twirled nicely inside tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27 days to go and I have 2 dresses and 12 shirts to make.  No problem!


The twirl is great!  Only two dresses left is not a bad deal.  Most shirts go pretty quickly for me once I get them started so I hope you have the same luck.



Colleen27 said:


> I've spent my evening setting up and getting to know my new toy... A new-to-me but rather old White Speedylock serger. My mother has had it for God only knows how long but never actually used it, so she dropped it off last weekend. I already have a love-hate relationship with the darned thing - when it is working it is incredible and I love the way the few things I've done with it so far have turned out, but catch me when I'm threading it or having tension issues and its another story.
> 
> There's definitely going to be a steep learning curve with this one, I can already tell.  And midnight is not the best time to be doing it, so I'm going to throw in the towel and head off to bed.


Congrats on your new toy!  I have a love hate relationship with mine too.  And tension is the biggest issue on mine -- the settings form the book used to work and then after sewing on fleece once it got all jazzed up so I have to play around and pick my own settings.



squirrel said:


> Question: When making a stripwork dress and you have two totally different colors to sew together, what color thread do you use?  I want to make my oldest niece a Halloween dress but I'm not sure what color thread to use if black will be beside lime green or orange.  What color would you use to hem the dress?


For top-stitching down each strip I do the color that matches the particular strip.  For hemming I hold each of those threads up against the varied strip and pick which looks the best.  I will often go with either black or white if those colors are in the skirt, so for your skirt chances are good that I would pick black.


VENT:  Our school dress code has changed!!!!  It used to be that girls were not allowed to wear spaghetti strap shirts to school.  This is just for first thru sixth grade as the school only goes to sixth grade.  Now they have added no tank tops.  I bought a few of the keyhole tanks at K-mart and a couple at Penney's.  One of the tanks is a color that is the best match to a skirt I made dd and all I need to do is applique the horse onto it.  I'm really upset.  We also have in the dress code that hair can not be in the eyes and we had two boys last year with long hair very clearly into their eyes and that was not enforced, so I am hoping to sneak a tank top in here and there.  I will be sure dd has a sweater with it.  And what about all the summer dresses I have that are a sleeveless tank style at the top?  She's a skinny flat chested 7 y/o ~ nothing will be falling out or revealing!


----------



## cajunfan

So, where is the link to vote for project runway week 4? I totally missed week 3 and don't want to miss week 4!


----------



## VBAndrea

cajunfan said:


> So, where is the link to vote for project runway week 4? I totally missed week 3 and don't want to miss week 4!



I don't think it's up yet.  Joni lives in Alaska and has spotty internet so I have a feeling her internet is acting up.  I'm dying to see all the adult items myself!  Joni is lucky -- she gets to see everything as it comes in while we all have to be patient and wait.  I also know she works one week on and one week off, so if it's her week to work that may account for the delay too.  Usually she posts here once the thread is up.

In the mean time, I need to get busy for week 5.  I had a horrible time finding fabric and I work tomorrow.  And dh gets mad if I spend all weekend sewing.  Oh, and did I mention I need to mow and still haven't cleaned the back yard after the hurricane?  I might save that for when dh is home so he doesn't think I sit around all day and sew in the evening.  I'll sew during the day and work like a dog tonight.


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> VENT:  Our school dress code has changed!!!!  It used to be that girls were not allowed to wear spaghetti strap shirts to school.  This is just for first thru sixth grade as the school only goes to sixth grade.  Now they have added no tank tops.  I bought a few of the keyhole tanks at K-mart and a couple at Penney's.  One of the tanks is a color that is the best match to a skirt I made dd and all I need to do is applique the horse onto it.  I'm really upset.  We also have in the dress code that hair can not be in the eyes and we had two boys last year with long hair very clearly into their eyes and that was not enforced, so I am hoping to sneak a tank top in here and there.  I will be sure dd has a sweater with it.  And what about all the summer dresses I have that are a sleeveless tank style at the top?  She's a skinny flat chested 7 y/o ~ nothing will be falling out or revealing!



That is a silly rule!  Especially living in an area where part of the year is incredibly hot and humid, the kids need to be able to wear cool, comfortable clothing.  My girls' school does not allow spaghetti straps or shorts that are too short which I am ok with.  The tank top rule at their school is that it has to be 2 fingers (or at least 1 inch) wide across the shoulders.  My girls are in middle school though so there were cases with kids having clothes that were too revealing.  In elementary school there were no rules about tank tops.  Does that mean that the boys can't wear sleeveless shirts too?  I've seen lots of boys shirts that don't have any sleeves.  We have a couple of those tank tops with the keyhole back from K-mart and they are not revealing in ANY way!  If the school gives you a  hard time about the one to match the skirt, you could always attach a little bit of fabric up by the shoulders to make a fluttery sleeve.  Wasn't this the same school that had the rule about signing the lunch box every day too?



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished DD2's dress today and I like it better now.  I don't think DD5's dress twirled because of the wind.  They both twirled nicely inside tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27 days to go and I have 2 dresses and 12 shirts to make.  No problem!



I love how the dresses turned out.  They are great for twirling!


----------



## princesskayla

VBAndrea said:


> I don't think it's up yet.  Joni lives in Alaska and has spotty internet so I have a feeling her internet is acting up.  I'm dying to see all the adult items myself!  Joni is lucky -- she gets to see everything as it comes in while we all have to be patient and wait.  I also know she works one week on and one week off, so if it's her week to work that may account for the delay too.  Usually she posts here once the thread is up.
> 
> In the mean time, I need to get busy for week 5.  I had a horrible time finding fabric and I work tomorrow.  And dh gets mad if I spend all weekend sewing.  Oh, and did I mention I need to mow and still haven't cleaned the back yard after the hurricane?  I might save that for when dh is home so he doesn't think I sit around all day and sew in the evening.  I'll sew during the day and work like a dog tonight.



You hit the nail on the head. My internet has been CRAZY since about Sun. Sorry it has taken me soooo long to post these pictures. I tried to do it at home and work and neither one worked well. I feel like I fell off the face of the earth! LOL. I finally got it posted. Here is the link: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2791279

Now I must go back to where I left off in this thread and get caught back up.


----------



## Meshell2002

squirrel said:


> Question: When making a stripwork dress and you have two totally different colors to sew together, what color thread do you use?  I want to make my oldest niece a Halloween dress but I'm not sure what color thread to use if black will be beside lime green or orange.  What color would you use to hem the dress?



I would use black, as others have said. The rule of thumb in general is if you are sewing 2 fabrics together, use the darker color for the thread. If you can't decide between two colors of thread on any fabric (cause neither matches really), use the darker color....its more forgiving if your topstitching isn't straight.



VBAndrea said:


> The twirl is great!  Only two dresses left is not a bad deal.  Most shirts go pretty quickly for me once I get them started so I hope you have the same luck.
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new toy!  I have a love hate relationship with mine too.  And tension is the biggest issue on mine -- the settings form the book used to work and then after sewing on fleece once it got all jazzed up so I have to play around and pick my own settings.
> 
> 
> For top-stitching down each strip I do the color that matches the particular strip.  For hemming I hold each of those threads up against the varied strip and pick which looks the best.  I will often go with either black or white if those colors are in the skirt, so for your skirt chances are good that I would pick black.
> 
> 
> VENT:  Our school dress code has changed!!!!  It used to be that girls were not allowed to wear spaghetti strap shirts to school.  This is just for first thru sixth grade as the school only goes to sixth grade.  Now they have added no tank tops.  I bought a few of the keyhole tanks at K-mart and a couple at Penney's.  One of the tanks is a color that is the best match to a skirt I made dd and all I need to do is applique the horse onto it.  I'm really upset.  We also have in the dress code that hair can not be in the eyes and we had two boys last year with long hair very clearly into their eyes and that was not enforced, so I am hoping to sneak a tank top in here and there.  I will be sure dd has a sweater with it.  And what about all the summer dresses I have that are a sleeveless tank style at the top?  She's a skinny flat chested 7 y/o ~ nothing will be falling out or revealing!



Maybe you can claim the dresses are dresses and NOT tank tops. As for the tanks from Kmart....perhaps a sweater inside in the air conditioning wouldn't be too hot. Sorry they pulled that one on you. All our schools here (public & private) have gone to uniforms...polos and kackis for everyone. The heat index is over 100 thru mid Sept.


----------



## princesskayla

Project Runway

I am going to change it up just a little bit and I wanted to give everyone fair warning! (Also there is a certain pin code and sales coming up this weekend. I don't want anyone missing a good price on something they need. Sewing can get expensive!)

I will announce Week 6's project later this evening (unless I get someone who feels strongly that I should not). It will be the final challenge. I will give you several weeks. AKA - not due until Sept 19 to get this project finished. That way everyone has a long time to get their projects done, because the final week's rules will be a true challenge! 

Does that sound okay to everyone?


----------



## weluvdizne

There was discussion a few days ago about storing/folding fabric.  Today I happened upon this cute blog (who incidentally has some real neat ideas) and there is a fabric folding tute.  
http://www.livingwithpunks.com/2010/06/fyi-proper-way-to-fold-fabric.html


----------



## AmandaRG

weluvdizne said:


> There was discussion a few days ago about storing/folding fabric.  Today I happened upon this cute blog (who incidentally has some real neat ideas) and there is a fabric folding tute.
> http://www.livingwithpunks.com/2010/06/fyi-proper-way-to-fold-fabric.html



Thanks for sharing! The fabric folding is amazing!!! I'm headed out to shop for fabric for outfits this evening.

I do have a question for you all. Do you buy fabric with specific projects in mind, or do you buy fabrics here and there and then inspiration hits?


----------



## chellewashere

Got back from our trip last night. This was an awesome trip filled with so much magic it was unreal. 
There is wayy to much to quote but I love seeing all the outfits and glad that I read folks got out of the way of the storm ok.
Side note my DD actually got some compliments on her outfits which I loved cause well Im still just learning how to do this so that was fun. She got picked to be Princess of the Day in a cute tutu outfit that she wore (course now she is convinced that this should remain her title for always!) 
DH has decided we are going back next year for 14 days so I have decided this gives me a year to actually make something. And we want to do MNSSHP so I will be scouring all the pages to find something.


----------



## CluelessDisFan

NiniMorris said:


> Use a fabric marker...not a permanent marker.  The brand of fabric markers I use is by Marvy.  A little bit of heat set (with an iron) and they should be permanent enough to last for years!
> 
> 
> A Sharpie is for non porous items...fabric markers are for porous items!
> 
> 
> Nini



Thanks Nini I knew I could count on you!


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> That is a silly rule!  Especially living in an area where part of the year is incredibly hot and humid, the kids need to be able to wear cool, comfortable clothing.  My girls' school does not allow spaghetti straps or shorts that are too short which I am ok with.  The tank top rule at their school is that it has to be 2 fingers (or at least 1 inch) wide across the shoulders.  My girls are in middle school though so there were cases with kids having clothes that were too revealing.  In elementary school there were no rules about tank tops.  Does that mean that the boys can't wear sleeveless shirts too?  I've seen lots of boys shirts that don't have any sleeves.  We have a couple of those tank tops with the keyhole back from K-mart and they are not revealing in ANY way!  If the school gives you a  hard time about the one to match the skirt, you could always attach a little bit of fabric up by the shoulders to make a fluttery sleeve.  Wasn't this the same school that had the rule about signing the lunch box every day too?


Oh yes, we have a shorts length and skirt length rule as well.  Truth be told, dd has some shorts that are short and we probably broke that rule many times, but they are not short enough that her cheeks are hanging out (not that she has anything to hang out -- she takes after her father figure wise -- thank goodness!).  In general we dress very appropriate.  I have never put my children in any t's in poor taste, they are always well groomed, and nothing revealing).  The teacher said to keep a sweater at school anyway b/c she keeps the classroom at 74º (eeks!).  So hopefully my dd will be fine in those shirts and can wear a sweater inside and take it off outside.

And yes, name in permanent marker on the lunch box and dated every day!


Meshell2002 said:


> Maybe you can claim the dresses are dresses and NOT tank tops. As for the tanks from Kmart....perhaps a sweater inside in the air conditioning wouldn't be too hot. Sorry they pulled that one on you. All our schools here (public & private) have gone to uniforms...polos and kackis for everyone. The heat index is over 100 thru mid Sept.


True, dresses are dresses!  I am thankful we don't have uniforms.  The kids go to a Montessori school which is all about independence and being who you are and not conforming to standards so to me a uniform defeats some of that philosophy, though there is a Montessori school we toured in our area that required uniforms.  Are your kids at least allowed to wear shorts and skirts?



princesskayla said:


> Project Runway
> 
> I am going to change it up just a little bit and I wanted to give everyone fair warning! (Also there is a certain pin code and sales coming up this weekend. I don't want anyone missing a good price on something they need. Sewing can get expensive!)
> 
> I will announce Week 6's project later this evening (unless I get someone who feels strongly that I should not). It will be the final challenge. I will give you several weeks. AKA - not due until Sept 19 to get this project finished. That way everyone has a long time to get their projects done, because the final week's rules will be a true challenge!
> 
> Does that sound okay to everyone?


I am fine with that, especially since there have been several times I wanted to order fabric and a week doesn't give enough time for that.  Then again, I'm  of the potentially very challenging rules!  



AmandaRG said:


> I do have a question for you all. Do you buy fabric with specific projects in mind, or do you buy fabrics here and there and then inspiration hits?


I do both.  I have learned if I see a fabric I like I should buy it right then and there b/c I'll eventually want it and it will be gone.  I also buy on sale and remnants when I can.  I have the problem of coming up with ideas and wanting a particular fabric and then can't find what I'm looking for.  Totally ruined my PR for this week!



chellewashere said:


> Got back from our trip last night. This was an awesome trip filled with so much magic it was unreal.
> There is wayy to much to quote but I love seeing all the outfits and glad that I read folks got out of the way of the storm ok.
> Side note my DD actually got some compliments on her outfits which I loved cause well Im still just learning how to do this so that was fun. She got picked to be Princess of the Day in a cute tutu outfit that she wore (course now she is convinced that this should remain her title for always!)
> DH has decided we are going back next year for 14 days so I have decided this gives me a year to actually make something. And we want to do MNSSHP so I will be scouring all the pages to find something.


welcome home!  I hope you have some pics to share!


----------



## Disneymom1218

VBAndrea said:


> The twirl is great!  Only two dresses left is not a bad deal.  Most shirts go pretty quickly for me once I get them started so I hope you have the same luck.
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new toy!  I have a love hate relationship with mine too.  And tension is the biggest issue on mine -- the settings form the book used to work and then after sewing on fleece once it got all jazzed up so I have to play around and pick my own settings.
> 
> 
> For top-stitching down each strip I do the color that matches the particular strip.  For hemming I hold each of those threads up against the varied strip and pick which looks the best.  I will often go with either black or white if those colors are in the skirt, so for your skirt chances are good that I would pick black.
> 
> 
> VENT:  Our school dress code has changed!!!!  It used to be that girls were not allowed to wear spaghetti strap shirts to school.  This is just for first thru sixth grade as the school only goes to sixth grade.  Now they have added no tank tops.  I bought a few of the keyhole tanks at K-mart and a couple at Penney's.  One of the tanks is a color that is the best match to a skirt I made dd and all I need to do is applique the horse onto it.  I'm really upset.  We also have in the dress code that hair can not be in the eyes and we had two boys last year with long hair very clearly into their eyes and that was not enforced, so I am hoping to sneak a tank top in here and there.  I will be sure dd has a sweater with it.  And what about all the summer dresses I have that are a sleeveless tank style at the top?  She's a skinny flat chested 7 y/o ~ nothing will be falling out or revealing!



NOt sure about your child's school but in my district the dress code can be excused by the principal on certain things. Like my DD8 is in a new school this yr for 3rd grade and the 3rd grade section the class rooms do not have AC so the principal excused the no tank top rule and the no open toed shoes rule so that the kids can be as cool as possible. 
I hope your daughter can squeak by in her tank top.


----------



## NiniMorris

So my special needs son's teacher sent home a note telling me we need to talk, and asked when I was available.  I told her I was available on Wed afternoons, Thurs and Friday mornings.  So what time does she send me the appt time?  

Thursday afternoon!  I told her fine ...but I would only be available for 5 minutes because we had to leave for therapy appts!

Does anyone else think she doesn't pay attention?


..............................


Ok...I need a fanny/waist pack.  I know they are ugly.  I know they are old fashioned.  I know the fashion police will come and get me.  But I can't carry a bag in the park anymore since my neck surgery.  The doctor suggested an orthopedic one (costing upwards of $50.) but I am too cheap for that!

I have found some online, but I don't have time for them to be delivered.  

I have checked all the outlet stores, Family dollar, Dollar tree, even WalMart and KMart and Target.  I have checked Dick's Sporting good (thinking they would have one in the biking section)  The only things I can find are for either hunting or fishing...and I really don't want to wear camo to Disney!

Does anyone have anymore ideas?


(and yes, I have at least 10 some where in this house, but can't find them to save my life!)


I sure am whinny today!


Nini


----------



## ellenbenny

NiniMorris said:


> So my special needs son's teacher sent home a note telling me we need to talk, and asked when I was available.  I told her I was available on Wed afternoons, Thurs and Friday mornings.  So what time does she send me the appt time?
> 
> Thursday afternoon!  I told her fine ...but I would only be available for 5 minutes because we had to leave for therapy appts!
> 
> Does anyone else think she doesn't pay attention?
> 
> 
> ..............................
> 
> 
> Ok...I need a fanny/waist pack.  I know they are ugly.  I know they are old fashioned.  I know the fashion police will come and get me.  But I can't carry a bag in the park anymore since my neck surgery.  The doctor suggested an orthopedic one (costing upwards of $50.) but I am too cheap for that!
> 
> I have found some online, but I don't have time for them to be delivered.
> 
> I have checked all the outlet stores, Family dollar, Dollar tree, even WalMart and KMart and Target.  I have checked Dick's Sporting good (thinking they would have one in the biking section)  The only things I can find are for either hunting or fishing...and I really don't want to wear camo to Disney!
> 
> Does anyone have anymore ideas?
> 
> 
> (and yes, I have at least 10 some where in this house, but can't find them to save my life!)
> 
> 
> I sure am whinny today!
> 
> 
> Nini



Sounds like you are having quite a time with the school, ugh!!

As far as the waist pack, have you tried looking in the luggage section at Target, Walmart, Penney's etc?  They do have them online on Amazon and JCPenney, not sure how quickly you need something.

The other thought is ebags, but again, you said you don't have time to order so that may not help, but they would probably have a large variety.


----------



## ncmomof2

NiniMorris said:


> Ok...I need a fanny/waist pack.  I know they are ugly.  I know they are old fashioned.  I know the fashion police will come and get me.  But I can't carry a bag in the park anymore since my neck surgery.  The doctor suggested an orthopedic one (costing upwards of $50.) but I am too cheap for that!
> I have found some online, but I don't have time for them to be delivered.
> I have checked all the outlet stores, Family dollar, Dollar tree, even WalMart and KMart and Target.  I have checked Dick's Sporting good (thinking they would have one in the biking section)  The only things I can find are for either hunting or fishing...and I really don't want to wear camo to Disney!
> Does anyone have
> 
> Nini



Do a search for fanny pack tutorial.  I found instructions for two cute ones.  Just a thought!


----------



## weluvdizne

NiniMorris said:


> So my special needs son's teacher sent home a note telling me we need to talk, and asked when I was available.  I told her I was available on Wed afternoons, Thurs and Friday mornings.  So what time does she send me the appt time?
> 
> Thursday afternoon!  I told her fine ...but I would only be available for 5 minutes because we had to leave for therapy appts!
> 
> Does anyone else think she doesn't pay attention?
> 
> 
> ..............................
> 
> 
> Ok...I need a fanny/waist pack.  I know they are ugly.  I know they are old fashioned.  I know the fashion police will come and get me.  But I can't carry a bag in the park anymore since my neck surgery.  The doctor suggested an orthopedic one (costing upwards of $50.) but I am too cheap for that!
> 
> I have found some online, but I don't have time for them to be delivered.
> 
> I have checked all the outlet stores, Family dollar, Dollar tree, even WalMart and KMart and Target.  I have checked Dick's Sporting good (thinking they would have one in the biking section)  The only things I can find are for either hunting or fishing...and I really don't want to wear camo to Disney!
> 
> Does anyone have anymore ideas?
> 
> 
> (and yes, I have at least 10 some where in this house, but can't find them to save my life!)
> 
> 
> I sure am whinny today!
> 
> 
> Nini



oh dear goodness.  I have been praying for your family.  I hope that you can make some progress with this teacher, but it doesn't sound like she is very willing to budge much.  hoping for a good solution for your poor son who is ultimately the one suffering.  Hope somebody at school will realize it is all about him.  

no advice on a fanny pack, sorry but hope you can find one quick.  Your trip is almost here


----------



## weluvdizne

Which one of these is me?or

Today, we are officially in the teens.  I'm excited but I have so much left to do.  I am one of those weird people who packs at least a month in advance.  Yeah, not happening as I still have too much to make!  I have started gathering toiletries and such but that is it.  I did finish two skirts for my dd last night.  I don't even know if I am doing any shirts for me or dh for this trip.  dh is willing to wear them and even match the kids, so I really feel I should take advantage of it, but I'm running out of time.  

Anyway, here are a few more pix of completed outfits:

















Thanks so much for looking.


----------



## Meshell2002

AmandaRG said:


> Thanks for sharing! The fabric folding is amazing!!! I'm headed out to shop for fabric for outfits this evening.
> 
> I do have a question for you all. Do you buy fabric with specific projects in mind, or do you buy fabrics here and there and then inspiration hits?



Most of the time I have a project in mind, but if its something I really like...like licensed and its not to $$, I wll buy ahead. I have to watch my budget cause we live on one income...so I can SAH.



chellewashere said:


> Got back from our trip last night. This was an awesome trip filled with so much magic it was unreal.
> There is wayy to much to quote but I love seeing all the outfits and glad that I read folks got out of the way of the storm ok.
> Side note my DD actually got some compliments on her outfits which I loved cause well Im still just learning how to do this so that was fun. She got picked to be Princess of the Day in a cute tutu outfit that she wore (course now she is convinced that this should remain her title for always!)
> DH has decided we are going back next year for 14 days so I have decided this gives me a year to actually make something. And we want to do MNSSHP so I will be scouring all the pages to find something.



Glad to hear you had a good time! Love the Princess of the Day!



VBAndrea said:


> Oh yes, we have a shorts length and skirt length rule as well.  Truth be told, dd has some shorts that are short and we probably broke that rule many times, but they are not short enough that her cheeks are hanging out (not that she has anything to hang out -- she takes after her father figure wise -- thank goodness!).  In general we dress very appropriate.  I have never put my children in any t's in poor taste, they are always well groomed, and nothing revealing).  The teacher said to keep a sweater at school anyway b/c she keeps the classroom at 74º (eeks!).  So hopefully my dd will be fine in those shirts and can wear a sweater inside and take it off outside.
> 
> And yes, name in permanent marker on the lunch box and dated every day!
> True, dresses are dresses!  I am thankful we don't have uniforms.  The kids go to a Montessori school which is all about independence and being who you are and not conforming to standards so to me a uniform defeats some of that philosophy, though there is a Montessori school we toured in our area that required uniforms. * Are your kids at least allowed to wear shorts and skirts?*
> 
> 
> I am fine with that, especially since there have been several times I wanted to order fabric and a week doesn't give enough time for that.  Then again, I'm  of the potentially very challenging rules!
> 
> 
> I do both.  I have learned if I see a fabric I like I should buy it right then and there b/c I'll eventually want it and it will be gone.  I also buy on sale and remnants when I can.  I have the problem of coming up with ideas and wanting a particular fabric and then can't find what I'm looking for.  Totally ruined my PR for this week!
> 
> 
> welcome home!  I hope you have some pics to share!



Yes the kids have kacki shorts and skirts that are "approved". Montessori here is only prek & K. In my area they went to uniforms for $ purposes and for the High Schools...they had to due to modesty, & violence/ gangs (My town has a high level of violence given it's population and a good amount of poverty/ drugs), in the private schools its to discourage kids "showing off" with the newest styles, most of the parents seem ok with the arrangement, many private schools wear jeans and an approved fundraiser tshirt on fridays.



weluvdizne said:


> Which one of these is me?or
> 
> Today, we are officially in the teens.  I'm excited but I have so much left to do.  I am one of those weird people who packs at least a month in advance.  Yeah, not happening as I still have too much to make!  I have started gathering toiletries and such but that is it.  I did finish two skirts for my dd last night.  I don't even know if I am doing any shirts for me or dh for this trip.  dh is willing to wear them and even match the kids, so I really feel I should take advantage of it, but I'm running out of time.
> 
> Anyway, here are a few more pix of completed outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for looking.



Aww love your fabrics! hope you have a great time you are doing great!


----------



## love to stitch

weluvdizne said:


> Which one of these is me?or
> 
> Today, we are officially in the teens.  I'm excited but I have so much left to do.  I am one of those weird people who packs at least a month in advance.  Yeah, not happening as I still have too much to make!  I have started gathering toiletries and such but that is it.  I did finish two skirts for my dd last night.  I don't even know if I am doing any shirts for me or dh for this trip.  dh is willing to wear them and even match the kids, so I really feel I should take advantage of it, but I'm running out of time.
> 
> Anyway, here are a few more pix of completed outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for looking.



Those are great outfits.


----------



## dianemom2

NiniMorris said:


> So my special needs son's teacher sent home a note telling me we need to talk, and asked when I was available.  I told her I was available on Wed afternoons, Thurs and Friday mornings.  So what time does she send me the appt time?
> 
> Thursday afternoon!  I told her fine ...but I would only be available for 5 minutes because we had to leave for therapy appts!
> 
> Does anyone else think she doesn't pay attention?
> 
> 
> ..............................
> 
> 
> Ok...I need a fanny/waist pack.  I know they are ugly.  I know they are old fashioned.  I know the fashion police will come and get me.  But I can't carry a bag in the park anymore since my neck surgery.  The doctor suggested an orthopedic one (costing upwards of $50.) but I am too cheap for that!
> 
> I have found some online, but I don't have time for them to be delivered.
> 
> I have checked all the outlet stores, Family dollar, Dollar tree, even WalMart and KMart and Target.  I have checked Dick's Sporting good (thinking they would have one in the biking section)  The only things I can find are for either hunting or fishing...and I really don't want to wear camo to Disney!
> 
> Does anyone have anymore ideas?
> 
> 
> (and yes, I have at least 10 some where in this house, but can't find them to save my life!)
> 
> 
> I sure am whinny today!
> 
> 
> Nini


It does seem like the teacher is not paying much attention.  I hope that things improve since it does not seem like school is starting off on the right foot this year.

Have you thought about sewing yourself a cute fannypack? I have a pattern for one that you do in the hoop but I can't remember where I got it.  Could you possibly do a small sized backpack instead of a bag on your shoulder?  Last time we went, each of the kids and I carried mini backpacks which worked out great.  I bought them at Walmart for like $5 each.



weluvdizne said:


> Which one of these is me?or
> 
> Today, we are officially in the teens.  I'm excited but I have so much left to do.  I am one of those weird people who packs at least a month in advance.  Yeah, not happening as I still have too much to make!  I have started gathering toiletries and such but that is it.  I did finish two skirts for my dd last night.  I don't even know if I am doing any shirts for me or dh for this trip.  dh is willing to wear them and even match the kids, so I really feel I should take advantage of it, but I'm running out of time.
> 
> Anyway, here are a few more pix of completed outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for looking.


Very cute outfits!  I love the skirt!


----------



## teresajoy

NEW BIG GIVE!!!!!!!

Please come check out Princess Lisa's Big Give!!!! 


This Give is for Blessedmom4's daughter Lisa. This family has been through SO much in the past years, and this year. I would just love to go way over the top with this family and spoil them! (remember there is no limit to the number of outfits and items we can send them!)

http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi?action=display&board=princesslisa&thread=53&page=1​
(I'm going outside for a bit, so if you sign up and I don't answer you right away, don't get worried, I'll have everything updated as soon as I come back in)


----------



## aksunshine

Looks like I got on at the perfect moment!! I am so glad to see Lisa's give is finally up!


----------



## mommy2mrb

D~ we received the dress today.....I decided not to tell Megan about staying at POFQ just yet, think it will be more fun to see her face when we pull up to the resort.....she does know we are going on the carriage ride at PO as a way to check out the resort of our next stay....she loves it and is planning on taking all three of your creations and the one Andrea made her on our trip and will pose her doll around the resort!

she didn't get what the embellishment was at first....she loves it!  and thank you for your sweet note and she loves that her first two creations are on your card!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*just a quick update on my DD Brendi and her pregnancy...i am so worn out i am just going to copy/past the email i sent to friends/family...thank you all again for the prayers...not sure how much you know about whats up with brendi but i will try to make it sghort...hehe...she thought might be pg on the 19th took test got a neg...started that day....had reg cycle. then took 3 ovualtion test...all pos...weird so did preg test 4 days in a row.,all pos...knew things were not right. told me at work monday morn. started to hurt,was laying in floor at naptime in pain,so went to er after carrider line { 1st day of pre-k} they did blood work and ultrasound,no visable baby but lots of cyts on ovaries...hcg level at 800...told to go to ob/gyn on thurs. fro retest...spotting/bad pain tues. am back to er restes levels,640...
calls ob/gyn  gets appt. for today and this is what was found out today...
 well we were back at docs with Brendi today,hcg levels were 805 by their test ,up form the 640 on tues at ER which was down from the 800 at ER on mon.???confusing...docs office said they didn't get the 640 reported level/ anyway...doc says because of size of the many cyst on both ovaries { one ovaries cyst are large and have endometriosis on them so will require surgery} they can't tell where the baby is because eit is small and also because the cyst are covering a lot so hard to see tubes...doc siad baby is more than likely in the tube,but no idea which one so doesn't wanna go in and do surgery and mess up tubes without seeing a baby IN it. If baby is in uterus and just small he doesn't wanna risk it. he siad he is sure in years gone by many pregnancies were ended with the docs over reacting and going in and not knowing where baby was...he sent her home,back for hormone { hcg } levels and ultrasound again on tues. back to ER if severe pain due to tubual rupture and then they'd do surgery and maybe get cyst at same time...
     he thinks she got pregnant on aug. 8th and the bleeding on the 19 th was the uterus getting the hormone signal " baby, baby , baby " but the baby didn't move down so the uterus did it's thing since no baby to keep. he said all good pregnancies have cyst on the ovaries,the egg comes from the cyst and the cyst sends the hormones/nutrients for the baby until 12 weeks when the placenta picks up on the care of the baby.YOU LEARN SOMETHING NEW EVERY DAY! 
   so once again we wait and pray that all turns out well and that Brendi stays safe and healthy. this is all so sad,scary and heartbreaking....kids don'ty know what's up but Elli keeps sayng her mom is preg...she can tell by the way she walks...sweet lil girl...they want a baby so badly...love you all and thank you for prayers
*


----------



## NiniMorris

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *just a quick update on my DD Brendi and her pregnancy...i am so worn out i am just going to copy/past the email i sent to friends/family...thank you all again for the prayers...not sure how much you know about whats up with brendi but i will try to make it sghort...hehe...she thought might be pg on the 19th took test got a neg...started that day....had reg cycle. then took 3 ovualtion test...all pos...weird so did preg test 4 days in a row.,all pos...knew things were not right. told me at work monday morn. started to hurt,was laying in floor at naptime in pain,so went to er after carrider line { 1st day of pre-k} they did blood work and ultrasound,no visable baby but lots of cyts on ovaries...hcg level at 800...told to go to ob/gyn on thurs. fro retest...spotting/bad pain tues. am back to er restes levels,640...
> calls ob/gyn  gets appt. for today and this is what was found out today...
> well we were back at docs with Brendi today,hcg levels were 805 by their test ,up form the 640 on tues at ER which was down from the 800 at ER on mon.???confusing...docs office said they didn't get the 640 reported level/ anyway...doc says because of size of the many cyst on both ovaries { one ovaries cyst are large and have endometriosis on them so will require surgery} they can't tell where the baby is because eit is small and also because the cyst are covering a lot so hard to see tubes...doc siad baby is more than likely in the tube,but no idea which one so doesn't wanna go in and do surgery and mess up tubes without seeing a baby IN it. If baby is in uterus and just small he doesn't wanna risk it. he siad he is sure in years gone by many pregnancies were ended with the docs over reacting and going in and not knowing where baby was...he sent her home,back for hormone { hcg } levels and ultrasound again on tues. back to ER if severe pain due to tubual rupture and then they'd do surgery and maybe get cyst at same time...
> he thinks she got pregnant on aug. 8th and the bleeding on the 19 th was the uterus getting the hormone signal " baby, baby , baby " but the baby didn't move down so the uterus did it's thing since no baby to keep. he said all good pregnancies have cyst on the ovaries,the egg comes from the cyst and the cyst sends the hormones/nutrients for the baby until 12 weeks when the placenta picks up on the care of the baby.YOU LEARN SOMETHING NEW EVERY DAY!
> so once again we wait and pray that all turns out well and that Brendi stays safe and healthy. this is all so sad,scary and heartbreaking....kids don'ty know what's up but Elli keeps sayng her mom is preg...she can tell by the way she walks...sweet lil girl...they want a baby so badly...love you all and thank you for prayers
> *




So scary for all of you..  Prayers coming your way.





(I knew about the cyst part of that.  When you release an egg it is a mini explosion.  When doing fertility treatments and pills I felt like that every month!  I had multiple eggs released each month and none ever took...until we quit trying!)

Nini


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

VBAndrea said:


> Joni posted it Monday morning -- way before you even woke up!  Here it is:
> Disboutique Runway - Week 5
> It has been great fun to challenge ourselves and see what we can make.
> This week is going to stretch our abilites just a little more...
> 
> Disboutique Runway - Week 5
> 
> Challenge: Make an outfit inspired by Disney Dining.
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Can be any type of project. ie: dress, shirt, bag...
> 2. Must include a new sewing technique that you have never used before.
> This can be shirring, smoking, hand embroidery, zippers. The list is not inclusive, just an idea of techniques.
> 3. By nature of this challenge, must be made this week.
> 4. Include a close up picture of your new sewing technique and a description of what you did.
> 
> 
> The winner of this week's challenge will recieve a very cool prize... 1 yard of custom quilting weight fabric from http://www.spoonflower.com/. This site you can design your own fabric and have it printed. Go check it out. (I ordered a couple yards and I am waiting for it to be shipped.) Of course, you will also get to be this week's Sewing Princess. Go forth and sew!
> __________________
> 
> This one is easy for me as there are so many things I haven't done yet.  I have not done any of the examples she listed -- never shirred, never smocked, never did a zipper and never hand embroidered.  There are a few other things I want to try as well -- I would love to try a reverse applique and I would love to try an in the hoop project.
> 
> What is not easy for me is that I can not find the fabric I want in any store near me and I couldn't even find a substitute fabric yesterday.  That's the hardest part about the one week challenge -- ebay and etsy have the fabric as do a couple of on-line stores, but I am not willing to pay for overnight shipping.  And while I compromised last week and did something different than I wanted to, I really don't want to compromise this week.  I have one more fabric store to drag the kids to this morning.
> 
> I don't see that Joni has posted a poll yet for week 4 though.  I'm dying to see all the adult creations!  Joni must be working this week or having internet issues.
> 
> 
> Beautiful family!  David looks soooooo young!
> 
> 
> 
> What a sweet story!  I had really hard pregnancies (just very bad pregnancy sickness -- 9 mos with #1 but only 7 months with #2).  But it is an experience I cherish and I can't even begin to imagine how painful it would be for a mother to not be able to experience it for herself.  But to still be able to have a child of your own with a surrogate is a gift that I know these mothers are forever indebted to you for.  Thank you for sharing your story -- I love anything to do with childbirth and hearing such wonderful, positive stories always puts sunshine in my day.


thank yu...i know he still looks like he did in high school...they were in marching band togetehr { he a year ahead w/ my other dd Candice} and he had a crush on her,she never knew,he said he remembers coming to the house once with my dd Candice and friends and he tried to talk to her but she ignored him! hehe,he hug out alot with a friend of Brendi's even after high school but they weren't in contact...then when she got a divorce he found out,tracked her down on fb and asked her out,1st she was not sure about him becaus ehe is very affectionate unlike her ex,she wasn'yt used to it then realized it was true love! and thats all she wrote,1st date in jan. engaged in may { i didn't find out till july when they posted on fb! she's so sneaky sometimes...lol} they had waited till he met the kids and they all got along and the kids and he loved each other then went forward...married in march...he is a blessing and everyone thinks he's a baby but he's 29! sorry to go on and on but they are on my mind...thank you fro all prayers...


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

NiniMorris said:


> So scary for all of you..  Prayers coming your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I knew about the cyst part of that.  When you release an egg it is a mini explosion.  When doing fertility treatments and pills I felt like that every month!  I had multiple eggs released each month and none ever took...until we quit trying!)
> 
> Nini


*oh man...i have heard of that happening like when you adopt then get pregnant...amazing! 
the doctor asked Brendi fi they were doing fertility treatments,not sure why but no they aren't. she had no problems getting pregnant with Elli & Blaze and was sorta letting nature take it's course this time. we love the doc she saw today,she'd not seen him last 2 pregnancies but he delivered my twin granddaugters and their lil sis too! wonderful bedside manner,tells you like it is even if it's bad/scary news and does in in regular people speak...hehe...when older dd had her lil Chloe { she'd been high risk,had cerclage both times,bed rest from 20wks and 16 wks. so had signed to tie tubes} when he pulled Chloe out { repete c-section which i was blessed to be at both} and he saw her face and said " when you see this face you won't tie your tubes! she's beautiful!~ " well she was and she did...lol...regrets it at times but blessed with the girls she has! sorry to go on and on...i seem to be unable to hush tonight....thnak you fro your prayers ~Beth~*


----------



## mommy2mrb

Beth....continued prayers for Brendi and your family, keep the faith


----------



## Blyssfull

NiniMorris said:


> So my special needs son's teacher sent home a note telling me we need to talk, and asked when I was available.  I told her I was available on Wed afternoons, Thurs and Friday mornings.  So what time does she send me the appt time?
> 
> Thursday afternoon!  I told her fine ...but I would only be available for 5 minutes because we had to leave for therapy appts!
> 
> Does anyone else think she doesn't pay attention?
> 
> 
> ..............................
> 
> 
> Ok...I need a fanny/waist pack.  I know they are ugly.  I know they are old fashioned.  I know the fashion police will come and get me.  But I can't carry a bag in the park anymore since my neck surgery.  The doctor suggested an orthopedic one (costing upwards of $50.) but I am too cheap for that!
> 
> I have found some online, but I don't have time for them to be delivered.
> 
> I have checked all the outlet stores, Family dollar, Dollar tree, even WalMart and KMart and Target.  I have checked Dick's Sporting good (thinking they would have one in the biking section)  The only things I can find are for either hunting or fishing...and I really don't want to wear camo to Disney!
> 
> Does anyone have anymore ideas?
> 
> 
> (and yes, I have at least 10 some where in this house, but can't find them to save my life!)
> 
> 
> I sure am whinny today!
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini,

I live maybe 5 minutes from Tanger Outlet in Locust Grove and they have an Eddie Bauer.. and I THINK I've seen them there before. Would you like me to run there and check for you tomorrow? And if so, what price range are you looking for? 


Beth.. you guys are on my prayer list too.


----------



## mkwj

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *just a quick update on my DD Brendi and her pregnancy...i am so worn out i am just going to copy/past the email i sent to friends/family...thank you all again for the prayers...not sure how much you know about whats up with brendi but i will try to make it sghort...hehe...she thought might be pg on the 19th took test got a neg...started that day....had reg cycle. then took 3 ovualtion test...all pos...weird so did preg test 4 days in a row.,all pos...knew things were not right. told me at work monday morn. started to hurt,was laying in floor at naptime in pain,so went to er after carrider line { 1st day of pre-k} they did blood work and ultrasound,no visable baby but lots of cyts on ovaries...hcg level at 800...told to go to ob/gyn on thurs. fro retest...spotting/bad pain tues. am back to er restes levels,640...
> calls ob/gyn  gets appt. for today and this is what was found out today...
> well we were back at docs with Brendi today,hcg levels were 805 by their test ,up form the 640 on tues at ER which was down from the 800 at ER on mon.???confusing...docs office said they didn't get the 640 reported level/ anyway...doc says because of size of the many cyst on both ovaries { one ovaries cyst are large and have endometriosis on them so will require surgery} they can't tell where the baby is because eit is small and also because the cyst are covering a lot so hard to see tubes...doc siad baby is more than likely in the tube,but no idea which one so doesn't wanna go in and do surgery and mess up tubes without seeing a baby IN it. If baby is in uterus and just small he doesn't wanna risk it. he siad he is sure in years gone by many pregnancies were ended with the docs over reacting and going in and not knowing where baby was...he sent her home,back for hormone { hcg } levels and ultrasound again on tues. back to ER if severe pain due to tubual rupture and then they'd do surgery and maybe get cyst at same time...
> he thinks she got pregnant on aug. 8th and the bleeding on the 19 th was the uterus getting the hormone signal " baby, baby , baby " but the baby didn't move down so the uterus did it's thing since no baby to keep. he said all good pregnancies have cyst on the ovaries,the egg comes from the cyst and the cyst sends the hormones/nutrients for the baby until 12 weeks when the placenta picks up on the care of the baby.YOU LEARN SOMETHING NEW EVERY DAY!
> so once again we wait and pray that all turns out well and that Brendi stays safe and healthy. this is all so sad,scary and heartbreaking....kids don'ty know what's up but Elli keeps sayng her mom is preg...she can tell by the way she walks...sweet lil girl...they want a baby so badly...love you all and thank you for prayers
> *



I am so sorry that you and your family are going through this.  Sending prayers your way.


----------



## Granna4679

Ok....so far behind I don't even remember what page I left off on.  I have been trying to get last minute orders done before my DGS arrives (due in 12 days now  )  I want to comment on a few though and then I will go back and catch up.

ivey_family - love your DHs Cars shirt.  I bet he will wear it and love it.  Tell him I said he will be the Coolest dad in WDW...

Mydisneytrio - I loved the cruise outfit you made.  That is just adorable.  

Scrap heaven - The minnie dress is adorable and that puppy dress was just too cute.  I have that applique too and never thought to put it on houndstooth...what a cute idea.

Carol - your Tangled applique is just amazing!  Can't wait to see the whole dress (assuming you haven't already finished and posted it...I am just that far behind).

DisneyJazz - prayers for your DD...

Project Runway - all of the entries for Week 3 were out of this world.  Congrats Ellen on winning...it is truly a beautiful dress (as was the model).
Fruto76 - loved your dress too!!  I had to print out that tutorial...that will for sure be on my "to-do" list!!

Here are a couple things I have been working on this week....
A Cinderella dress for a friend's granddaughter...she had a cinderella party for her 3rd Birthday.  I loved Heather's appliques.  These are the first appliques I ever bought (over a year ago) and this is the first time I have stitched most of them out.  Heather - just so you know...I think you are a genius!!  The Carriage has "C" for Cinderella on the door, the pillow has "PC" for Prince Charming on it, and the wand has "FGM" for the Fairy Godmother on it.  Love them!! 









I also made some more burp cloths for a cousin.  





And a diaper bag for my DD....She found the ACU camo someplace and just knew she needed a diaper bag out of it. 










So happy all of you on the East Coast are back home and safe (with minimal damage).  

Now going back to catch up!!


----------



## love to stitch

Granna4679 said:


> Here are a couple things I have been working on this week....
> A Cinderella dress for a friend's granddaughter...she had a cinderella party for her 3rd Birthday.  I loved Heather's appliques.  These are the first appliques I ever bought (over a year ago) and this is the first time I have stitched most of them out.  Heather - just so you know...I think you are a genius!!  The Carriage has "C" for Cinderella on the door, the pillow has "PC" for Prince Charming on it, and the wand has "FGM" for the Fairy Godmother on it.  Love them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made some more burp cloths for a cousin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a diaper bag for my DD....She found the ACU camo someplace and just knew she needed a diaper bag out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy all of you on the East Coast are back home and safe (with minimal damage).
> 
> Now going back to catch up!!



The dress is absolutely adorable. And the burps and diaper bag look great.


----------



## dianemom2

Granna4679 said:


> Here are a couple things I have been working on this week....
> A Cinderella dress for a friend's granddaughter...she had a cinderella party for her 3rd Birthday.  I loved Heather's appliques.  These are the first appliques I ever bought (over a year ago) and this is the first time I have stitched most of them out.  Heather - just so you know...I think you are a genius!!  The Carriage has "C" for Cinderella on the door, the pillow has "PC" for Prince Charming on it, and the wand has "FGM" for the Fairy Godmother on it.  Love them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made some more burp cloths for a cousin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a diaper bag for my DD....She found the ACU camo someplace and just knew she needed a diaper bag out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy all of you on the East Coast are back home and safe (with minimal damage).
> 
> Now going back to catch up!!


Everything looks great!  I love the fabrics for the Cinderella dress.  I have a little bit of the same Cinderella fabric left.  I don't know what I will do with it, but I love it!  I wonder if I have enough for a stripwork jumper????  The burp cloths are adorable, it is almost a shame to let the baby use them!

Beth- I am thinking of you and your daughter.  Sending lots of positive thoughts your way.  I hope everything is ok with both your daughter and her pregnancy.


----------



## weluvdizne

teresajoy said:


> NEW BIG GIVE!!!!!!!
> 
> Please come check out Princess Lisa's Big Give!!!!
> 
> 
> This Give is for Blessedmom4's daughter Lisa. This family has been through SO much in the past years, and this year. I would just love to go way over the top with this family and spoil them! (remember there is no limit to the number of outfits and items we can send them!)
> 
> http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi?action=display&board=princesslisa&thread=53&page=1​
> (I'm going outside for a bit, so if you sign up and I don't answer you right away, don't get worried, I'll have everything updated as soon as I come back in)


I had been following this sweet family's PTR.  They really deserve the give.  I'm sad that I can't help out with this one, but am still trying to find a way to make it work.   



mommy2mrb said:


> D~ we received the dress today.....I decided not to tell Megan about staying at POFQ just yet, think it will be more fun to see her face when we pull up to the resort.....she does know we are going on the carriage ride at PO as a way to check out the resort of our next stay....she loves it and is planning on taking all three of your creations and the one Andrea made her on our trip and will pose her doll around the resort!
> 
> she didn't get what the embellishment was at first....she loves it!  and thank you for your sweet note and she loves that her first two creations are on your card!


How sweet!


DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *just a quick update on my DD Brendi and her pregnancy...i am so worn out i am just going to copy/past the email i sent to friends/family...thank you all again for the prayers...not sure how much you know about whats up with brendi but i will try to make it sghort...hehe...she thought might be pg on the 19th took test got a neg...started that day....had reg cycle. then took 3 ovualtion test...all pos...weird so did preg test 4 days in a row.,all pos...knew things were not right. told me at work monday morn. started to hurt,was laying in floor at naptime in pain,so went to er after carrider line { 1st day of pre-k} they did blood work and ultrasound,no visable baby but lots of cyts on ovaries...hcg level at 800...told to go to ob/gyn on thurs. fro retest...spotting/bad pain tues. am back to er restes levels,640...
> calls ob/gyn  gets appt. for today and this is what was found out today...
> well we were back at docs with Brendi today,hcg levels were 805 by their test ,up form the 640 on tues at ER which was down from the 800 at ER on mon.???confusing...docs office said they didn't get the 640 reported level/ anyway...doc says because of size of the many cyst on both ovaries { one ovaries cyst are large and have endometriosis on them so will require surgery} they can't tell where the baby is because eit is small and also because the cyst are covering a lot so hard to see tubes...doc siad baby is more than likely in the tube,but no idea which one so doesn't wanna go in and do surgery and mess up tubes without seeing a baby IN it. If baby is in uterus and just small he doesn't wanna risk it. he siad he is sure in years gone by many pregnancies were ended with the docs over reacting and going in and not knowing where baby was...he sent her home,back for hormone { hcg } levels and ultrasound again on tues. back to ER if severe pain due to tubual rupture and then they'd do surgery and maybe get cyst at same time...
> he thinks she got pregnant on aug. 8th and the bleeding on the 19 th was the uterus getting the hormone signal " baby, baby , baby " but the baby didn't move down so the uterus did it's thing since no baby to keep. he said all good pregnancies have cyst on the ovaries,the egg comes from the cyst and the cyst sends the hormones/nutrients for the baby until 12 weeks when the placenta picks up on the care of the baby.YOU LEARN SOMETHING NEW EVERY DAY!
> so once again we wait and pray that all turns out well and that Brendi stays safe and healthy. this is all so sad,scary and heartbreaking....kids don'ty know what's up but Elli keeps sayng her mom is preg...she can tell by the way she walks...sweet lil girl...they want a baby so badly...love you all and thank you for prayers
> *


Continue to keep you in our prayers.  May God be with you.


Granna4679 said:


> Ok....so far behind I don't even remember what page I left off on.  I have been trying to get last minute orders done before my DGS arrives (due in 12 days now  )  I want to comment on a few though and then I will go back and catch up.
> 
> ivey_family - love your DHs Cars shirt.  I bet he will wear it and love it.  Tell him I said he will be the Coolest dad in WDW...
> 
> Mydisneytrio - I loved the cruise outfit you made.  That is just adorable.
> 
> Scrap heaven - The minnie dress is adorable and that puppy dress was just too cute.  I have that applique too and never thought to put it on houndstooth...what a cute idea.
> 
> Carol - your Tangled applique is just amazing!  Can't wait to see the whole dress (assuming you haven't already finished and posted it...I am just that far behind).
> 
> DisneyJazz - prayers for your DD...
> 
> Project Runway - all of the entries for Week 3 were out of this world.  Congrats Ellen on winning...it is truly a beautiful dress (as was the model).
> Fruto76 - loved your dress too!!  I had to print out that tutorial...that will for sure be on my "to-do" list!!
> 
> Here are a couple things I have been working on this week....
> A Cinderella dress for a friend's granddaughter...she had a cinderella party for her 3rd Birthday.  I loved Heather's appliques.  These are the first appliques I ever bought (over a year ago) and this is the first time I have stitched most of them out.  Heather - just so you know...I think you are a genius!!  The Carriage has "C" for Cinderella on the door, the pillow has "PC" for Prince Charming on it, and the wand has "FGM" for the Fairy Godmother on it.  Love them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made some more burp cloths for a cousin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a diaper bag for my DD....She found the ACU camo someplace and just knew she needed a diaper bag out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy all of you on the East Coast are back home and safe (with minimal damage).
> 
> Now going back to catch up!!



Ooooh, 12 Days!!!!  How exciting! Can't wait to see pictures of the little guy.  Sending pixie dust for a smooth and healthy delivery.  All your creations are gorgeous as always.  Love that diaper bag.  The Cindy dress is beautiful!


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> Since it is impossible to have a watermark as stunning as Cheryl's, I would make yours to match the labels you made for the clothing.  I can truly understand Cheryl's need for her watermark.  I am certain there is a vast amount of competition in the business of making clothing for 2 liter soda bottles



Yes, you should see all the Etsy shops catering to the 2 liter soda bottles... that's probably why Cheryl can't find a Mr. Pibb...



RMAMom said:


> I don't think it's the clothes people will copy but those wigs, now those have to be safeguarded...



Agreed.  



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished DD2's dress today and I like it better now.  I don't think DD5's dress twirled because of the wind.  They both twirled nicely inside tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27 days to go and I have 2 dresses and 12 shirts to make.  No problem!



Gorgeous, as usual!



VBAndrea said:


> weluvdizne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which one of these is me?or
> 
> Today, we are officially in the teens.  I'm excited but I have so much left to do.  I am one of those weird people who packs at least a month in advance.  Yeah, not happening as I still have too much to make!  I have started gathering toiletries and such but that is it.  I did finish two skirts for my dd last night.  I don't even know if I am doing any shirts for me or dh for this trip.  dh is willing to wear them and even match the kids, so I really feel I should take advantage of it, but I'm running out of time.
> 
> Anyway, here are a few more pix of completed outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are great!
> 
> 
> 
> mommy2mrb said:
> 
> 
> 
> D~ we received the dress today.....I decided not to tell Megan about staying at POFQ just yet, think it will be more fun to see her face when we pull up to the resort.....she does know we are going on the carriage ride at PO as a way to check out the resort of our next stay....she loves it and is planning on taking all three of your creations and the one Andrea made her on our trip and will pose her doll around the resort!
> 
> she didn't get what the embellishment was at first....she loves it!  and thank you for your sweet note and she loves that her first two creations are on your card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad you received it and that Megan loves it!    The biggest joy for me, about making these outfits, is the pictures I get from people with their kids loving them - that's the BEST!!!    THanks so much for always sharing with me!
> 
> 
> 
> DISNEYJAZZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> *just a quick update on my DD Brendi and her pregnancy...i am so worn out i am just going to copy/past the email i sent to friends/family...thank you all again for the prayers...not sure how much you know about whats up with brendi but i will try to make it sghort...hehe...she thought might be pg on the 19th took test got a neg...started that day....had reg cycle. then took 3 ovualtion test...all pos...weird so did preg test 4 days in a row.,all pos...knew things were not right. told me at work monday morn. started to hurt,was laying in floor at naptime in pain,so went to er after carrider line { 1st day of pre-k} they did blood work and ultrasound,no visable baby but lots of cyts on ovaries...hcg level at 800...told to go to ob/gyn on thurs. fro retest...spotting/bad pain tues. am back to er restes levels,640...
> calls ob/gyn  gets appt. for today and this is what was found out today...
> well we were back at docs with Brendi today,hcg levels were 805 by their test ,up form the 640 on tues at ER which was down from the 800 at ER on mon.???confusing...docs office said they didn't get the 640 reported level/ anyway...doc says because of size of the many cyst on both ovaries { one ovaries cyst are large and have endometriosis on them so will require surgery} they can't tell where the baby is because eit is small and also because the cyst are covering a lot so hard to see tubes...doc siad baby is more than likely in the tube,but no idea which one so doesn't wanna go in and do surgery and mess up tubes without seeing a baby IN it. If baby is in uterus and just small he doesn't wanna risk it. he siad he is sure in years gone by many pregnancies were ended with the docs over reacting and going in and not knowing where baby was...he sent her home,back for hormone { hcg } levels and ultrasound again on tues. back to ER if severe pain due to tubual rupture and then they'd do surgery and maybe get cyst at same time...
> he thinks she got pregnant on aug. 8th and the bleeding on the 19 th was the uterus getting the hormone signal " baby, baby , baby " but the baby didn't move down so the uterus did it's thing since no baby to keep. he said all good pregnancies have cyst on the ovaries,the egg comes from the cyst and the cyst sends the hormones/nutrients for the baby until 12 weeks when the placenta picks up on the care of the baby.YOU LEARN SOMETHING NEW EVERY DAY!
> so once again we wait and pray that all turns out well and that Brendi stays safe and healthy. this is all so sad,scary and heartbreaking....kids don'ty know what's up but Elli keeps sayng her mom is preg...she can tell by the way she walks...sweet lil girl...they want a baby so badly...love you all and thank you for prayers
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I continue to pray for Brendi and her family.
> 
> 
> 
> Granna4679 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple things I have been working on this week....
> A Cinderella dress for a friend's granddaughter...she had a cinderella party for her 3rd Birthday.  I loved Heather's appliques.  These are the first appliques I ever bought (over a year ago) and this is the first time I have stitched most of them out.  Heather - just so you know...I think you are a genius!!  The Carriage has "C" for Cinderella on the door, the pillow has "PC" for Prince Charming on it, and the wand has "FGM" for the Fairy Godmother on it.  Love them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made some more burp cloths for a cousin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a diaper bag for my DD....She found the ACU camo someplace and just knew she needed a diaper bag out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything is totally amazing, as usual.
> 
> Another trip update....
> So, BFF and I came to our senses.  Doesn't make sense for her to spend the $$ to bring her dd down, and only get to spend one day in the parks with her.  I am fine with that - because the more I thought about it, I'd rather go with my girls...  Sooooo.....
> 
> My girls and I are planning an all girls trip for March 2012...  during their spring break...  staying at POFQ (really struggled with where to stay) with FD...  8 days.  Super excited - I plan to book this afternoon.  I'd really like to go with bff and her dd, but DH said (after the mass chaos of the girls playing catch up before our trip to The Netherlands) - under no circumstances can the girls miss that much school again.  So, they are going to miss 2 days, so we can check in on time for the last day of FD.  ADRs open up for our dates in 8 days - so I will be booking in the nick of time.
> 
> So, in an effort to pay for this trip... *I need to make (and sell) 52 outfits before Christmas*...  which is (roughly) 4 outfits a week.  Do you think I can do it?  I think the sanity fairy is going to be visiting my sewing room very shortly.
> 
> D~
Click to expand...


----------



## miprender

weluvdizne said:


> Which one of these is me?or
> 
> Anyway, here are a few more pix of completed outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for looking.



Love all your outfits. 



teresajoy said:


> NEW BIG GIVE!!!!!!!
> 
> Please come check out Princess Lisa's Big Give!!!!
> 
> 
> This Give is for Blessedmom4's daughter Lisa. This family has been through SO much in the past years, and this year. I would just love to go way over the top with this family and spoil them! (remember there is no limit to the number of outfits and items we can send them!)
> 
> http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi?action=display&board=princesslisa&thread=53&page=1​
> (I'm going outside for a bit, so if you sign up and I don't answer you right away, don't get worried, I'll have everything updated as soon as I come back in)



 I am so happy that they have been chosen. This family has been through so much lately and could use a little spoiling.



mommy2mrb said:


> D~ we received the dress today.....I decided not to tell Megan about staying at POFQ just yet, think it will be more fun to see her face when we pull up to the resort.....she does know we are going on the carriage ride at PO as a way to check out the resort of our next stay....she loves it and is planning on taking all three of your creations and the one Andrea made her on our trip and will pose her doll around the resort!
> 
> she didn't get what the embellishment was at first....she loves it!  and thank you for your sweet note and she loves that her first two creations are on your card!



♥Love this dress and love POFQ. My mother loves this resort better than AKL!



Granna4679 said:


> .
> Here are a couple things I have been working on this week....
> A Cinderella dress for a friend's granddaughter...she had a cinderella party for her 3rd Birthday.  I loved Heather's appliques.  These are the first appliques I ever bought (over a year ago) and this is the first time I have stitched most of them out.  Heather - just so you know...I think you are a genius!!  The Carriage has "C" for Cinderella on the door, the pillow has "PC" for Prince Charming on it, and the wand has "FGM" for the Fairy Godmother on it.  Love them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made some more burp cloths for a cousin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a diaper bag for my DD....She found the ACU camo someplace and just knew she needed a diaper bag out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy all of you on the East Coast are back home and safe (with minimal damage).
> 
> Now going back to catch up!!



Everything is just beautiful. Only 11 days until little Jonathan is here



DMGeurts said:


> Another trip update....
> So, BFF and I came to our senses.  Doesn't make sense for her to spend the $$ to bring her dd down, and only get to spend one day in the parks with her.  I am fine with that - because the more I thought about it, I'd rather go with my girls...  Sooooo.....
> 
> My girls and I are planning an all girls trip for March 2012...  during their spring break...  staying at POFQ (really struggled with where to stay) with FD...  8 days.  Super excited - I plan to book this afternoon.  I'd really like to go with bff and her dd, but DH said (after the mass chaos of the girls playing catch up before our trip to The Netherlands) - under no circumstances can the girls miss that much school again.  So, they are going to miss 2 days, so we can check in on time for the last day of FD.  ADRs open up for our dates in 8 days - so I will be booking in the nick of time.
> 
> So, in an effort to pay for this trip... *I need to make (and sell) 52 outfits before Christmas*...  which is (roughly) 4 outfits a week.  Do you think I can do it?  I think the sanity fairy is going to be visiting my sewing room very shortly.
> 
> D~



 This will give you more time to make some outfits for Disney too.

 You can do it. With Christmas around the corner you should make out great. Also I really haven't seen too many outfits for the new dolls that just came out.


----------



## dianemom2

DMGeurts said:


> Another trip update....
> So, BFF and I came to our senses.  Doesn't make sense for her to spend the $$ to bring her dd down, and only get to spend one day in the parks with her.  I am fine with that - because the more I thought about it, I'd rather go with my girls...  Sooooo.....
> 
> My girls and I are planning an all girls trip for March 2012...  during their spring break...  staying at POFQ (really struggled with where to stay) with FD...  8 days.  Super excited - I plan to book this afternoon.  I'd really like to go with bff and her dd, but DH said (after the mass chaos of the girls playing catch up before our trip to The Netherlands) - under no circumstances can the girls miss that much school again.  So, they are going to miss 2 days, so we can check in on time for the last day of FD.  ADRs open up for our dates in 8 days - so I will be booking in the nick of time.
> 
> So, in an effort to pay for this trip... *I need to make (and sell) 52 outfits before Christmas*...  which is (roughly) 4 outfits a week.  Do you think I can do it?  I think the sanity fairy is going to be visiting my sewing room very shortly.
> 
> D~


That sounds like a fun plan.  You and your girls will have a great time together at Disney.  I am sure that you can sell lots of your beautiful AG outfits.   They are unique!   Maybe it you make a few of the same design at a time it would make it faster and easier to get a bunch ready to sell.  Also, can you find a local craft fair to sell at between Thanksgiving and Christmas?  I did a few last year and I did very well at them.  I had a girlfriend who partnered with me so I wasn't alone.  We each made and sold different things so we didn't compete with each other.  I ended up having a great time at all 3 craft fairs that we did.


----------



## kdzbear

VBAndrea said:


> These are great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad you received it and that Megan loves it!    The biggest joy for me, about making these outfits, is the pictures I get from people with their kids loving them - that's the BEST!!!    THanks so much for always sharing with me!
> 
> 
> 
> I continue to pray for Brendi and her family.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is totally amazing, as usual.
> 
> Another trip update....
> So, BFF and I came to our senses.  Doesn't make sense for her to spend the $$ to bring her dd down, and only get to spend one day in the parks with her.  I am fine with that - because the more I thought about it, I'd rather go with my girls...  Sooooo.....
> 
> My girls and I are planning an all girls trip for March 2012...  during their spring break...  staying at POFQ (really struggled with where to stay) with FD...  8 days.  Super excited - I plan to book this afternoon.  I'd really like to go with bff and her dd, but DH said (after the mass chaos of the girls playing catch up before our trip to The Netherlands) - under no circumstances can the girls miss that much school again.  So, they are going to miss 2 days, so we can check in on time for the last day of FD.  ADRs open up for our dates in 8 days - so I will be booking in the nick of time.
> 
> So, in an effort to pay for this trip... *I need to make (and sell) 52 outfits before Christmas*...  which is (roughly) 4 outfits a week.  Do you think I can do it?  I think the sanity fairy is going to be visiting my sewing room very shortly.
> 
> D~



D- I am so glad that you were able to figure out a trip that works with free dining! You and your girls will have a blast! 

Nini- Somewhere I have some fanny packs with a sorcerer mickey on them. If you still need one, I would be glad to send one to you. I would have to ask my husband where they are when he gets home. He is in charge of the storage room. When is your trip? 

I love the burp cloths and military diaper bag!


----------



## Granna4679

DMGeurts said:


> Everything is totally amazing, as usual.
> 
> Another trip update....
> So, BFF and I came to our senses.  Doesn't make sense for her to spend the $$ to bring her dd down, and only get to spend one day in the parks with her.  I am fine with that - because the more I thought about it, I'd rather go with my girls...  Sooooo.....
> 
> My girls and I are planning an all girls trip for March 2012...  during their spring break...  staying at POFQ (really struggled with where to stay) with FD...  8 days.  Super excited - I plan to book this afternoon.  I'd really like to go with bff and her dd, but DH said (after the mass chaos of the girls playing catch up before our trip to The Netherlands) - under no circumstances can the girls miss that much school again.  So, they are going to miss 2 days, so we can check in on time for the last day of FD.  ADRs open up for our dates in 8 days - so I will be booking in the nick of time.
> 
> So, in an effort to pay for this trip... *I need to make (and sell) 52 outfits before Christmas*...  which is (roughly) 4 outfits a week.  Do you think I can do it?  I think the sanity fairy is going to be visiting my sewing room very shortly.
> 
> D~



Thanks Dorine.  And yes, I bet you can do it.  I agree with the other poster...maybe you can do a craft fair of some sort. I have a "show" to do in February.  It is for a little girls beauty pageant (this particular one focuses on the "all natural" beauty aspect, which I love...non of that Toddlers and Tiaras stuff).  I will just set up a booth and sell what I have and/or take orders.  I think it should do well considering the clientele will be ALL little girls   Maybe you could contact some of the local pageants and see if they would be interested.   Congrats on your trip.  That would be so fun to have an all girl's trip.  



mommy2mrb said:


> D~ we received the dress today.....I decided not to tell Megan about staying at POFQ just yet, think it will be more fun to see her face when we pull up to the resort.....she does know we are going on the carriage ride at PO as a way to check out the resort of our next stay....she loves it and is planning on taking all three of your creations and the one Andrea made her on our trip and will pose her doll around the resort!
> 
> she didn't get what the embellishment was at first....she loves it!  and thank you for your sweet note and she loves that her first two creations are on your card!



I bet Megan loves it!!  It is great when someone so deserving gets something special!! 



love to stitch said:


> The dress is absolutely adorable. And the burps and diaper bag look great.



Thank you!!



dianemom2 said:


> Everything looks great!  I love the fabrics for the Cinderella dress.  I have a little bit of the same Cinderella fabric left.  I don't know what I will do with it, but I love it!  I wonder if I have enough for a stripwork jumper????  The burp cloths are adorable, it is almost a shame to let the baby use them!
> 
> Beth- I am thinking of you and your daughter.  Sending lots of positive thoughts your way.  I hope everything is ok with both your daughter and her pregnancy.




I bet you could squeeze out a  Cinderella dress with your leftovers.  Maybe make the straps and ruffle the Cinderella and use other fabrics for the strips if you don't have enough.  



weluvdizne said:


> Ooooh, 12 Days!!!!  How exciting! Can't wait to see pictures of the little guy.  Sending pixie dust for a smooth and healthy delivery.  All your creations are gorgeous as always.  Love that diaper bag.  The Cindy dress is beautiful!



Thank you.  We are pretty excited too.  I think her whole aspect changed when she finally heard (on Wednesday night) that his leave was approved and her hubby would for sure be coming home.  He has been gone since October and other than a few extended weekend breaks, he hasn't been able to be there for the entire pregnancy....it has been 3 months this time since she has seen him.  She has had a really rough pregnancy...sick for the entire 9 months.  They are both BEYOND THRILLED that he is going to be there.



miprender said:


> Everything is just beautiful. Only 11 days until little Jonathan is here



Thank you!!!  

Beth ~ Praying for you and your DD.  

And just because I love spreading good news...I just have to say that God is always providing!!  In addition to the news that my youngest DD's husband will indeed get to come home for the birth of their son, something else miraculous happened this week.  My oldest DD has been divorced a little over a year.  She has 2 little ones to provide for and has really struggled the last year and a half financially.  She teaches college part time and works a second job as well but still only makes it week to week.  Last week, she put a message on FB about needing clothes to teach in and asked if anyone had suggestions/coupons on good deals right now.  Yesterday, she got a letter in the mail "anonymous" with a good deal of money and several gift cards.  She was overjoyed.  It is so good when God sees the "little" things in our life as "BIG" things and provides because he is so mindful of our needs.


----------



## mommy2mrb

weluvdizne said:


> I had been following this sweet family's PTR.  They really deserve the give.  I'm sad that I can't help out with this one, but am still trying to find a way to make it work.
> 
> 
> How sweet!



Yes Judy and her family are very sweet and I am so happy they were choosen for a Big Give!  Judy and I have become sisters in the past few months and we are looking forward to finally meeting during their trip!

Megan loves the outfit!



DMGeurts said:


> I am glad you received it and that Megan loves it!    The biggest joy for me, about making these outfits, is the pictures I get from people with their kids loving them - that's the BEST!!!    THanks so much for always sharing with me!
> 
> D~ we are so happy to have some of your creations!
> 
> 
> Another trip update....
> So, BFF and I came to our senses.  Doesn't make sense for her to spend the $$ to bring her dd down, and only get to spend one day in the parks with her.  I am fine with that - because the more I thought about it, I'd rather go with my girls...  Sooooo.....
> 
> My girls and I are planning an all girls trip for March 2012...  during their spring break...  staying at POFQ (really struggled with where to stay) with FD...  8 days.  Super excited - I plan to book this afternoon.  I'd really like to go with bff and her dd, but DH said (after the mass chaos of the girls playing catch up before our trip to The Netherlands) - under no circumstances can the girls miss that much school again.  So, they are going to miss 2 days, so we can check in on time for the last day of FD.  ADRs open up for our dates in 8 days - so I will be booking in the nick of time.
> 
> So, in an effort to pay for this trip... *I need to make (and sell) 52 outfits before Christmas*...  which is (roughly) 4 outfits a week.  Do you think I can do it?  I think the sanity fairy is going to be visiting my sewing room very shortly.
> 
> D~



Yay, you will have so much fun with your girls! sorry it didn't work out to go sooner with your friend.  
way to go with your timing on booking! better get those ADR's figured out!
I'll be in line to help fund your trip   How about a Hawaiian outfit, we are going on a cruise over spring break, just an idea and we hope to one day stay at Alani.



miprender said:


> I am so happy that they have been chosen. This family has been through so much lately and could use a little spoiling.
> 
> ♥Love this dress and love POFQ. My mother loves this resort better than AKL!



They sure have! you know how I feel about them and I have had fun spoiling them the last couple of months!
the dress will be perfect for POFQ, so looking forward to staying there....we lived in New Orleans one summer, we loved it!



Granna4679 said:


> I bet Megan loves it!!  It is great when someone so deserving gets something special!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you are too sweet!
> 
> 
> Thank you.  We are pretty excited too.  I think her whole aspect changed when she finally heard (on Wednesday night) that his leave was approved and her hubby would for sure be coming home.  He has been gone since October and other than a few extended weekend breaks, he hasn't been able to be there for the entire pregnancy....it has been 3 months this time since she has seen him.  She has had a really rough pregnancy...sick for the entire 9 months.  They are both BEYOND THRILLED that he is going to be there.
> 
> How wonderful he will be home to experience the birth, prayers for a safe delivery and healthy baby!
> 
> 
> And just because I love spreading good news...I just have to say that God is always providing!!  In addition to the news that my youngest DD's husband will indeed get to come home for the birth of their son, something else miraculous happened this week.  My oldest DD has been divorced a little over a year.  She has 2 little ones to provide for and has really struggled the last year and a half financially.  She teaches college part time and works a second job as well but still only makes it week to week.  Last week, she put a message on FB about needing clothes to teach in and asked if anyone had suggestions/coupons on good deals right now.  Yesterday, she got a letter in the mail "anonymous" with a good deal of money and several gift cards.  She was overjoyed.  It is so good when God sees the "little" things in our life as "BIG" things and provides because he is so mindful of our needs.



Wow what a wonderful gift she received  so nice to know there are people in the world who truely care about others!


----------



## teresajoy

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *just a quick update on my DD Brendi and her pregnancy...i am so worn out i am just going to copy/past the email i sent to friends/family...thank you all again for the prayers...not sure how much you know about whats up with brendi but i will try to make it sghort...hehe...she thought might be pg on the 19th took test got a neg...started that day....had reg cycle. then took 3 ovualtion test...all pos...weird so did preg test 4 days in a row.,all pos...knew things were not right. told me at work monday morn. started to hurt,was laying in floor at naptime in pain,so went to er after carrider line { 1st day of pre-k} they did blood work and ultrasound,no visable baby but lots of cyts on ovaries...hcg level at 800...told to go to ob/gyn on thurs. fro retest...spotting/bad pain tues. am back to er restes levels,640...
> calls ob/gyn  gets appt. for today and this is what was found out today...
> well we were back at docs with Brendi today,hcg levels were 805 by their test ,up form the 640 on tues at ER which was down from the 800 at ER on mon.???confusing...docs office said they didn't get the 640 reported level/ anyway...doc says because of size of the many cyst on both ovaries { one ovaries cyst are large and have endometriosis on them so will require surgery} they can't tell where the baby is because eit is small and also because the cyst are covering a lot so hard to see tubes...doc siad baby is more than likely in the tube,but no idea which one so doesn't wanna go in and do surgery and mess up tubes without seeing a baby IN it. If baby is in uterus and just small he doesn't wanna risk it. he siad he is sure in years gone by many pregnancies were ended with the docs over reacting and going in and not knowing where baby was...he sent her home,back for hormone { hcg } levels and ultrasound again on tues. back to ER if severe pain due to tubual rupture and then they'd do surgery and maybe get cyst at same time...
> he thinks she got pregnant on aug. 8th and the bleeding on the 19 th was the uterus getting the hormone signal " baby, baby , baby " but the baby didn't move down so the uterus did it's thing since no baby to keep. he said all good pregnancies have cyst on the ovaries,the egg comes from the cyst and the cyst sends the hormones/nutrients for the baby until 12 weeks when the placenta picks up on the care of the baby.YOU LEARN SOMETHING NEW EVERY DAY!
> so once again we wait and pray that all turns out well and that Brendi stays safe and healthy. this is all so sad,scary and heartbreaking....kids don'ty know what's up but Elli keeps sayng her mom is preg...she can tell by the way she walks...sweet lil girl...they want a baby so badly...love you all and thank you for prayers
> *



Continued prayers coming your way. The waiting can be so hard.  I pray all turns out ok. 



Granna4679 said:


> Here are a couple things I have been working on this week....
> A Cinderella dress for a friend's granddaughter...she had a cinderella party for her 3rd Birthday.  I loved Heather's appliques.  These are the first appliques I ever bought (over a year ago) and this is the first time I have stitched most of them out.  Heather - just so you know...I think you are a genius!!  The Carriage has "C" for Cinderella on the door, the pillow has "PC" for Prince Charming on it, and the wand has "FGM" for the Fairy Godmother on it.  Love them!!



I have to agree! She is pretty smart.  (don't go telling her I said so, she might get a big head or something!) I love the little extra touches on those designs!!! 

Your dress turned out great!! It is really cute! I love the burp rags and bag too! 



Granna4679 said:


> And just because I love spreading good news...I just have to say that God is always providing!!  In addition to the news that my youngest DD's husband will indeed get to come home for the birth of their son, something else miraculous happened this week.  My oldest DD has been divorced a little over a year.  She has 2 little ones to provide for and has really struggled the last year and a half financially.  She teaches college part time and works a second job as well but still only makes it week to week.  Last week, she put a message on FB about needing clothes to teach in and asked if anyone had suggestions/coupons on good deals right now.  Yesterday, she got a letter in the mail "anonymous" with a good deal of money and several gift cards.  She was overjoyed.  It is so good when God sees the "little" things in our life as "BIG" things and provides because he is so mindful of our needs.



Wow, that is such a wonderful thing for someone to do! 


And if anyone is still wondering, we have lots of things we still need for Lisa's Give 
Princess Dresses, AG Outfits or  Bowling shirts anyone?

http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=princesslisa&action=display&thread=53​


----------



## Meshell2002

Good Morning all!

posting a few pics this am of projects from 2 weeks ago I just havn't put up....also since I don't think they will really meet specifications for any PRs.

DS Bday shirt






Coordinating easy-fit PJ pants & Long sleeve T for cooler months (he had way too many batman short sleeves t's!) I love the orange contrast on the cuff....it just pops!










DD skirt for football season






..and the matching tshirt and hair bow 






Off to address party invites for DS


----------



## mkwj

Granna4679 said:


> [


I love this dress.  I am wanting to make something like this for dd.  I have done the simply sweet, but never with strips.  Do you just divide up depending on how many strips you want?  



Granna4679 said:


> And just because I love spreading good news...I just have to say that God is always providing!!  In addition to the news that my youngest DD's husband will indeed get to come home for the birth of their son, something else miraculous happened this week.  My oldest DD has been divorced a little over a year.  She has 2 little ones to provide for and has really struggled the last year and a half financially.  She teaches college part time and works a second job as well but still only makes it week to week.  Last week, she put a message on FB about needing clothes to teach in and asked if anyone had suggestions/coupons on good deals right now.  Yesterday, she got a letter in the mail "anonymous" with a good deal of money and several gift cards.  She was overjoyed.  It is so good when God sees the "little" things in our life as "BIG" things and provides because he is so mindful of our needs.



It is so wonderful to know there are still good people out there.


----------



## aboveH20

tmh0206 said:


> I would just like to say that the "adventures of Ginger and Dorrrrrine" keep me laughing everytime something new is posted and in todays world it is really nice to be able to be silly and laugh histerically about something!!!



Stay posted.  I hear things going on in the garage and will be investigating soon.

PS I like the way you were so generous with the 'r's.  Can never have too many.



Meshell2002 said:


> Just a drive by post..... JESSIE finally stiched out....on try number.....SEVEN!
> For anyone new to embroidery....or maybe not so new since I"m not...but I learned something new....by accident really.  If you know you have a good design, new needle, proper stabilizer, and your design is still skewed....consider the surface your machine sits on. That's right folks, evidently the denser design of Jessie's hair was making my machine bounce too much (sitting on the dining room table)....so I sewed one out with it (and me) sitting on the floor....and its perfect! Thought I'd share this tip since I'd never thought about it before, but then again, my monogram designs are not usually so...dense and bouncy (which is mostly all I did before finding this board).



If the name Patience weren't already taken I think you'd have a shot at it.  Way to stick with it!



babynala said:


> Lost some quotes....but Cheryl I'm glad to see you are protecting your original work.  I think an adult version of Ginger's pillowcase dress might make a good Halloween costume.  Custom clothes for soda bottles might just be the next big thing.  I've seen stranger.



I think you may be on to something. . .



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished DD2's dress today and I like it better now.  I don't think DD5's dress twirled because of the wind.  They both twirled nicely inside tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27 days to go and I have 2 dresses and 12 shirts to make.  No problem!



I love the twirlability.  Two dresses and 12 shirts?!?!!  Good luck.



miprender said:


> My Dh was the same way too. He would talk about Disney all the time but would tell people I was obsessed. I finally told him he was "a in the closest Disney lover" and must come out. So now he freely admits he does loves Disney °O°.



So nice to see °o°

Extra credit for you!



AmandaRG said:


> I do have a question for you all. Do you buy fabric with specific projects in mind, or do you buy fabrics here and there and then inspiration hits?



What a novel thought, to buy fabric that you'll actually use.  Maybe that's why I noticed so many JoAnn receipts in my purse.



chellewashere said:


> Side note my DD actually got some compliments on her outfits which I loved cause well Im still just learning how to do this so that was fun. She got picked to be Princess of the Day in a cute tutu outfit that she wore (course now she is convinced that this should remain her title for always!)



Very cool to be the mother of the Princess of the Day!



NiniMorris said:


> So my special needs son's teacher sent home a note telling me we need to talk, and asked when I was available.  I told her I was available on Wed afternoons, Thurs and Friday mornings.  So what time does she send me the appt time?
> 
> Thursday afternoon!  I told her fine ...but I would only be available for 5 minutes because we had to leave for therapy appts!
> 
> Does anyone else think she doesn't pay attention?
> 
> Nini



How frustrating.  I hope it's not an indication of the year ahead.



weluvdizne said:


> Today, we are officially in the teens.  I'm excited but I have so much left to do.  I am one of those weird people who packs at least a month in advance.  Yeah, not happening as I still have too much to make!  I have started gathering toiletries and such but that is it.  I did finish two skirts for my dd last night.  I don't even know if I am doing any shirts for me or dh for this trip.  dh is willing to wear them and even match the kids, so I really feel I should take advantage of it, but I'm running out of time.
> 
> Anyway, here are a few more pix of completed outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for looking.



How Disneyrific everything looks.  I'm starting to get trip envy.



mommy2mrb said:


> D~ we received the dress today.....I decided not to tell Megan about staying at POFQ just yet, think it will be more fun to see her face when we pull up to the resort.....she does know we are going on the carriage ride at PO as a way to check out the resort of our next stay....she loves it and is planning on taking all three of your creations and the one Andrea made her on our trip and will pose her doll around the resort!



The outfit looks great "in person" and how cool that you'll be surprising Megan.  I had planned to stay at POR last year but was offered a free upgrade to OKW.  I'd still like to see both POR and POFQ.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *just a quick update on my DD Brendi and her pregnancy...i am so worn out i am just going to copy/past the email i sent to friends/family. . . thank you all again for the prayers. . .   so once again we wait and pray that all turns out well and that Brendi stays safe and healthy. this is all so sad,scary and heartbreaking....kids don'ty know what's up but Elli keeps sayng her mom is preg...she can tell by the way she walks...sweet lil girl...they want a baby so badly...love you all and thank you for prayers
> *



Continued prayers for Brendi and your family.



Granna4679 said:


> Ok....so far behind I don't even remember what page I left off on.  I have been trying to get last minute orders done before my DGS arrives (due in 12 days now  )  I want to comment on a few though and then I will go back and catch up.
> 
> Here are a couple things I have been working on this week....
> A Cinderella dress for a friend's granddaughter...she had a cinderella party for her 3rd Birthday.  I loved Heather's appliques.  These are the first appliques I ever bought (over a year ago) and this is the first time I have stitched most of them out.  Heather - just so you know...I think you are a genius!!  The Carriage has "C" for Cinderella on the door, the pillow has "PC" for Prince Charming on it, and the wand has "FGM" for the Fairy Godmother on it.  Love them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made some more burp cloths for a cousin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a diaper bag for my DD....She found the ACU camo someplace and just knew she needed a diaper bag out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy all of you on the East Coast are back home and safe (with minimal damage).
> 
> Now going back to catch up!!



Everything looks amazing.  The burp cloths look too special to use -- do you know if they actually get used or saved?  

A couple times when bibs have been requested for Big Gives I've wondered how to make some so they're disposable (because who wants to lug around a yucky bib all day?)  <----I think I just kinda combined two random thoughts, but I'm sure you know what I mean.



DMGeurts said:


> Yes, you should see all the Etsy shops catering to the 2 liter soda bottles... that's probably why Cheryl can't find a Mr. Pibb...



I think you're probably right. (Oooooo, my fingers could barely type that.)



DMGeurts said:


> My girls and I are planning an all girls trip for March 2012...  during their spring break...  staying at POFQ (really struggled with where to stay) with FD...  8 days.  Super excited - I plan to book this afternoon.  I'd really like to go with bff and her dd, but DH said (after the mass chaos of the girls playing catch up before our trip to The Netherlands) - under no circumstances can the girls miss that much school again.  So, they are going to miss 2 days, so we can check in on time for the last day of FD.  ADRs open up for our dates in 8 days - so I will be booking in the nick of time.
> 
> So, in an effort to pay for this trip... *I need to make (and sell) 52 outfits before Christmas*...  which is (roughly) 4 outfits a week.  Do you think I can do it?  I think the sanity fairy is going to be visiting my sewing room very shortly.
> 
> D~



Yipes!!!



Granna4679 said:


> Thank you.  We are pretty excited too.  I think her whole aspect changed when she finally heard (on Wednesday night) that his leave was approved and her hubby would for sure be coming home.  He has been gone since October and other than a few extended weekend breaks, he hasn't been able to be there for the entire pregnancy....it has been 3 months this time since she has seen him.  She has had a really rough pregnancy...sick for the entire 9 months.  They are both BEYOND THRILLED that he is going to be there.
> just because I love spreading good news...I just have to say that God is always providing!!  In addition to the news that my youngest DD's husband will indeed get to come home for the birth of their son, something else miraculous happened this week.  My oldest DD has been divorced a little over a year.  She has 2 little ones to provide for and has really struggled the last year and a half financially.  She teaches college part time and works a second job as well but still only makes it week to week.  Last week, she put a message on FB about needing clothes to teach in and asked if anyone had suggestions/coupons on good deals right now.  Yesterday, she got a letter in the mail "anonymous" with a good deal of money and several gift cards.  She was overjoyed.  It is so good when God sees the "little" things in our life as "BIG" things and provides because he is so mindful of our needs.



Hooray for good news -- times two!



mommy2mrb said:


> How about a Hawaiian outfit, we are going on a cruise over spring break, just an idea and we hope to one day stay at Alani.



I keep looking at tickers to see who's going to be the first to go to Aulani.  In today's mail I got an offer from Disney Visa for 25% off for 4 nights.  I'm tentatively thinking of going for my next birthday ending in zero -- which gives me plenty of time to make 52 GA outfits.  (Edited to add -- or possibly 520 outfits.)



teresajoy said:


> And if anyone is still wondering, we have lots of things we still need for Lisa's Give
> Princess Dresses, AG Outfits or  Bowling shirts anyone?



I'm coming . . .


----------



## DMGeurts

Seriously...  I just booked our WDW vaca!!!!

I am a total wreck!!!

Please help!!!!

*It didn't let me request a room location, or enter any requests... where and when do I do that?*

So... here's the official dates...  3/8-3/16/2012 - POFQ.

I've never stayed on property before, and I am so nervous!  

D~


----------



## mommy2mrb

DMGeurts said:


> Seriously...  I just booked our WDW vaca!!!!
> 
> I am a total wreck!!!
> 
> Please help!!!!
> 
> *It didn't let me request a room location, or enter any requests... where and when do I do that?*
> 
> So... here's the official dates...  3/8-3/16/2012 - POFQ.
> 
> I've never stayed on property before, and I am so nervous!
> 
> D~



breathe D~

did you book with Disney directly? if so, you can make room requests when you do your on-line check in 10 days out...from what I've heardread the resort is so small everything is close by.

here is the link for the POFQ thread....

www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2650040

I can let you know all about it after we get back!


----------



## Meshell2002

DMGeurts said:


> Seriously...  I just booked our WDW vaca!!!!
> 
> I am a total wreck!!!
> 
> Please help!!!!
> 
> *It didn't let me request a room location, or enter any requests... where and when do I do that?*
> 
> So... here's the official dates...  3/8-3/16/2012 - POFQ.
> 
> I've never stayed on property before, and I am so nervous!
> 
> D~



Yay! You'll love it ~D
We would lov to stay there again....without the kids 
The only reason we aren't staying there again is we need a little more room to spread out....but for someone without little kids....its great!

The beignets are VERY authentic!


----------



## Granna4679

Meshell2002 said:


> Good Morning all!
> 
> posting a few pics this am of projects from 2 weeks ago I just havn't put up....also since I don't think they will really meet specifications for any PRs.
> 
> DS Bday shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coordinating easy-fit PJ pants & Long sleeve T for cooler months (he had way too many batman short sleeves t's!) I love the orange contrast on the cuff....it just pops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD skirt for football season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and the matching tshirt and hair bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to address party invites for DS



Cute, cute, cute!!  I really like all of the Batman stuff, and you are right...little bit of orange just pops!!   The Tigers outfits is so cute too.  I love that pattern for the skirt....I use it all the time!!



mkwj said:


> I love this dress.  I am wanting to make something like this for dd.  I have done the simply sweet, but never with strips.  Do you just divide up depending on how many strips you want?
> 
> 
> 
> It is so wonderful to know there are still good people out there.



I actually cut 10-12 strips depending on the size dress.  I cut 6" at top and 12" at the bottom (making them trapezoid shape).  You could just decide the width of the skirt piece and then cut them equally but I like the bigger panels to do the appliques on.  

And yes...there are still good people out there.  We (me included) should do that more often for other people!!  I think the sender will be more blessed than the recipient!!



aboveH20 said:


> Everything looks amazing.  The burp cloths look too special to use -- do you know if they actually get used or saved?
> 
> A couple times when bibs have been requested for Big Gives I've wondered how to make some so they're disposable (because who wants to lug around a yucky bib all day?)  <----I think I just kinda combined two random thoughts, but I'm sure you know what I mean.
> 
> Hooray for good news -- times two!
> 
> 
> 
> I keep looking at tickers to see who's going to be the first to go to Aulani.  In today's mail I got an offer from Disney Visa for 25% off for 4 nights.  I'm tentatively thinking of going for my next birthday ending in zero -- which gives me plenty of time to make 52 GA outfits.  (Edited to add -- or possibly 520 outfits.)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm coming . . .



Well, I am not sure she will use them.  She actually saw my DD's that I just made and specifically requested them and paid for them, so I think that means she will actually use them but who knows.  

I really wish I could make your day and be the first to go to Aulani....that would be a dream!!  Maybe for my next BIG 0 birthday too!!  I have 7 years to make enough outfits to go... 



DMGeurts said:


> Seriously...  I just booked our WDW vaca!!!!
> 
> I am a total wreck!!!
> 
> Please help!!!!
> 
> *It didn't let me request a room location, or enter any requests... where and when do I do that?*
> 
> So... here's the official dates...  3/8-3/16/2012 - POFQ.
> 
> I've never stayed on property before, and I am so nervous!
> 
> D~



You will absolutely love POFQ.  It is so quiet and serene there.  And as Meshell  said...the beignets are pretty authentic!!!!  Don't miss out on them and better yet, they could be free if you use your snack credit!!  I think it still counts towards that!


----------



## teresajoy

Meshell2002 said:


> Good Morning all!
> 
> posting a few pics this am of projects from 2 weeks ago I just havn't put up....also since I don't think they will really meet specifications for any PRs.
> 
> DS Bday shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coordinating easy-fit PJ pants & Long sleeve T for cooler months (he had way too many batman short sleeves t's!) I love the orange contrast on the cuff....it just pops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD skirt for football season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and the matching tshirt and hair bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to address party invites for DS



I was confused for a bit there as to why you were making a Detroit Tigers outfit for football season.. That's some fan loyalty!  


I really like seeing all your outfits! I agree, the orange really makes it "pop"!  Great job on all the outfits, especially the Detroit Tigers football outfit! 



aboveH20 said:


> I keep looking at tickers to see who's going to be the first to go to Aulani.  In today's mail I got an offer from Disney Visa for 25% off for 4 nights.  I'm tentatively thinking of going for my next birthday ending in zero -- which gives me plenty of time to make 52 GA outfits.  (Edited to add -- or possibly 520 outfits.)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm coming . . .



I got that today too! So, you are going for your 20th birthday? 

Ok, I'll look for you on the Big Give! 



DMGeurts said:


> Seriously...  I just booked our WDW vaca!!!!
> 
> I am a total wreck!!!
> 
> Please help!!!!
> 
> *It didn't let me request a room location, or enter any requests... where and when do I do that?*
> 
> So... here's the official dates...  3/8-3/16/2012 - POFQ.
> 
> I've never stayed on property before, and I am so nervous!
> 
> D~



I'm excited for you!!!!!!!! You will be fine!!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Question:

Anyone know where I can find an applique or filled design of Lilo or Lilo and Stitch in the Hawaiin outfit? We're taking the old standby Leaf skirt, but the shirt is shot. I thought I'd just go get a red tank or t to embroider.


----------



## aboveH20

Meshell2002 said:


> Good Morning all!
> 
> posting a few pics this am of projects from 2 weeks ago I just havn't put up....also since I don't think they will really meet specifications for any PRs.
> 
> DS Bday shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coordinating easy-fit PJ pants & Long sleeve T for cooler months (he had way too many batman short sleeves t's!) I love the orange contrast on the cuff....it just pops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD skirt for football season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and the matching tshirt and hair bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to address party invites for DS



Everything looks great and how clever you are to make a long sleeve T.  I especially love the orange dots with the tiger outfit. Hard to imagine that if this is Sept.   weather is coming. 



DMGeurts said:


> Seriously...  I just booked our WDW vaca!!!!
> 
> I am a total wreck!!!
> 
> Please help!!!!
> 
> *It didn't let me request a room location, or enter any requests... where and when do I do that?*
> 
> So... here's the official dates...  3/8-3/16/2012 - POFQ.
> 
> I've never stayed on property before, and I am so nervous!
> 
> D~



 Congrats  -- about booking, not being a nervous wreck.

You will    staying on property.

Your dates look perfect.  I've gone February the last few years and it's been cold and rainy.  March weather should be perfect. 



teresajoy said:


> I got that today too! So, you are going for your 20th birthday?
> 
> Ok, I'll look for you on the Big Give!



20th? You're so close I'll have to give it to you.  Yup, 20th!

I'm finishing my give for Katelyn, but I will certainly do something for the new one.


----------



## tmh0206

so do any of you fine ladys & gents work in a NICU?

I have some preemie sized hand knitted hats that I would love to donate to a NICU (our local ones use them to keep babies heads warm and give them away, but I haven't been able to reach my contact person) so I am looking for possible recipients.

thanks for any info.


----------



## froggy33

SallyfromDE said:


> Question:
> 
> Anyone know where I can find an applique or filled design of Lilo or Lilo and Stitch in the Hawaiin outfit? We're taking the old standby Leaf skirt, but the shirt is shot. I thought I'd just go get a red tank or t to embroider.


HeatherSue and I both have a stitch (both applique), but I'm not sure if there's a Lilo out there.


----------



## chellewashere

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *just a quick update on my DD Brendi and her pregnancy...i am so worn out i am just going to copy/past the email i sent to friends/family...thank you all again for the prayers...not sure how much you know about whats up with brendi but i will try to make it sghort...hehe...she thought might be pg on the 19th took test got a neg...started that day....had reg cycle. then took 3 ovualtion test...all pos...weird so did preg test 4 days in a row.,all pos...knew things were not right. told me at work monday morn. started to hurt,was laying in floor at naptime in pain,so went to er after carrider line { 1st day of pre-k} they did blood work and ultrasound,no visable baby but lots of cyts on ovaries...hcg level at 800...told to go to ob/gyn on thurs. fro retest...spotting/bad pain tues. am back to er restes levels,640...
> calls ob/gyn  gets appt. for today and this is what was found out today...
> well we were back at docs with Brendi today,hcg levels were 805 by their test ,up form the 640 on tues at ER which was down from the 800 at ER on mon.???confusing...docs office said they didn't get the 640 reported level/ anyway...doc says because of size of the many cyst on both ovaries { one ovaries cyst are large and have endometriosis on them so will require surgery} they can't tell where the baby is because eit is small and also because the cyst are covering a lot so hard to see tubes...doc siad baby is more than likely in the tube,but no idea which one so doesn't wanna go in and do surgery and mess up tubes without seeing a baby IN it. If baby is in uterus and just small he doesn't wanna risk it. he siad he is sure in years gone by many pregnancies were ended with the docs over reacting and going in and not knowing where baby was...he sent her home,back for hormone { hcg } levels and ultrasound again on tues. back to ER if severe pain due to tubual rupture and then they'd do surgery and maybe get cyst at same time...
> he thinks she got pregnant on aug. 8th and the bleeding on the 19 th was the uterus getting the hormone signal " baby, baby , baby " but the baby didn't move down so the uterus did it's thing since no baby to keep. he said all good pregnancies have cyst on the ovaries,the egg comes from the cyst and the cyst sends the hormones/nutrients for the baby until 12 weeks when the placenta picks up on the care of the baby.YOU LEARN SOMETHING NEW EVERY DAY!
> so once again we wait and pray that all turns out well and that Brendi stays safe and healthy. this is all so sad,scary and heartbreaking....kids don'ty know what's up but Elli keeps sayng her mom is preg...she can tell by the way she walks...sweet lil girl...they want a baby so badly...love you all and thank you for prayers
> *



Hope it all turns out well. Our prayers are with you and your family. I would doubt it would be an etopic pregnancy cause they would be rushing her into the ER that is what they did with me. Hope she comes out of this healthy!!



Granna4679 said:


> I also made some more burp cloths for a cousin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a diaper bag for my DD....She found the ACU camo someplace and just knew she needed a diaper bag out of it.



Lovely...the burp cloths are just to cute and I love love love the diaper bag!!



Meshell2002 said:


> Good Morning all!
> 
> posting a few pics this am of projects from 2 weeks ago I just havn't put up....also since I don't think they will really meet specifications for any PRs.
> 
> DS Bday shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coordinating easy-fit PJ pants & Long sleeve T for cooler months (he had way too many batman short sleeves t's!) I love the orange contrast on the cuff....it just pops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD skirt for football season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and the matching tshirt and hair bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to address party invites for DS



My DD would love the batman outfit  She loves her superheros. Love the bow so cute and the orange is great really does make it pop.


DMGeurts said:


> Seriously...  I just booked our WDW vaca!!!!
> 
> I am a total wreck!!!
> 
> Please help!!!!
> 
> *It didn't let me request a room location, or enter any requests... where and when do I do that?*
> 
> So... here's the official dates...  3/8-3/16/2012 - POFQ.
> 
> I've never stayed on property before, and I am so nervous!
> 
> D~



I heard you can fax in the request for rooms and they will send you a confirmation about it.


QUESTION!! 
I am seriously thinking of clicking the buy button on the PE770. Will the 5x7 be large enough since I have serious hoop envy w/ my 4x4? Also is it only connectable by using a memory stick or will it connect straight via USB to the computer? Thanks!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

chellewashere said:


> QUESTION!!
> I am seriously thinking of clicking the buy button on the PE770. Will the 5x7 be large enough since I have serious hoop envy w/ my 4x4? Also is it only connectable by using a memory stick or will it connect straight via USB to the computer? Thanks!!



I think most have the 5X7. From what I've heard, the people with the 6X10, don't use it all that much. But that doesn't mean diddly right? I'd like a 6X10, but my budget doesn't. I love my machine. I have the 780D and use a memory stick. Don't know about the 770.


----------



## dianemom2

chellewashere said:


> QUESTION!!
> I am seriously thinking of clicking the buy button on the PE770. Will the 5x7 be large enough since I have serious hoop envy w/ my 4x4? Also is it only connectable by using a memory stick or will it connect straight via USB to the computer? Thanks!!


I don't have the PE770, I have a Babylock Ellageo 3.  It did come with the 6x10 hoop but I have to say that I use it so rarely that I might as well not have it.  The hoop itself is much harder to use and some designs don't really turn out all that much bigger.  The difference between the 4x4 hoop and the 5x7 hoop is huge though.  The 5x7 designs do turn out so much larger. I know other people feel differently but I would not spend extra on a machine only to get the larger hoop.


----------



## jessica52877

dianemom2 said:


> I don't have the PE770, I have a Babylock Ellageo 3.  It did come with the 6x10 hoop but I have to say that I use it so rarely that I might as well not have it.  The hoop itself is much harder to use and some designs don't really turn out all that much bigger.  The difference between the 4x4 hoop and the 5x7 hoop is huge though.  The 5x7 designs do turn out so much larger. I know other people feel differently but I would not spend extra on a machine only to get the larger hoop.



This is how I feel about my 6x10. So NOT worth the $. I've had it 11 years and I know I haven't used it 11x. I probably haven't used it 5. I got a new machine in April to hang out with my old and DH told me to get the 6x10 again and I just told him nope, didn't need it. I didn't even want the 8x12 (is that the next size with the newest machine). I just would never use it to make the $ worth it. 

So, yes, you'll be happy with a 5x7.


----------



## ivey_family

Granna4679 said:


> Thank you.  We are pretty excited too.  I think her whole aspect changed when she finally heard (on Wednesday night) that his leave was approved and her hubby would for sure be coming home.  He has been gone since October and other than a few extended weekend breaks, he hasn't been able to be there for the entire pregnancy....it has been 3 months this time since she has seen him.  She has had a really rough pregnancy...sick for the entire 9 months.  They are both BEYOND THRILLED that he is going to be there.
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I love spreading good news...I just have to say that God is always providing!!  In addition to the news that my youngest DD's husband will indeed get to come home for the birth of their son, something else miraculous happened this week.  My oldest DD has been divorced a little over a year.  She has 2 little ones to provide for and has really struggled the last year and a half financially.  She teaches college part time and works a second job as well but still only makes it week to week.  Last week, she put a message on FB about needing clothes to teach in and asked if anyone had suggestions/coupons on good deals right now.  Yesterday, she got a letter in the mail "anonymous" with a good deal of money and several gift cards.  She was overjoyed.  It is so good when God sees the "little" things in our life as "BIG" things and provides because he is so mindful of our needs.



I was just wondering if your dd's dh was going to be there.  So glad for her!

And, what a wonderful blessing for your other dd!  Praise God there are people who do what is good!

OH, I told dh what you said about being the coolest dad.  He laughed.  



DMGeurts said:


> Seriously...  I just booked our WDW vaca!!!!
> 
> I am a total wreck!!!
> 
> Please help!!!!
> 
> *It didn't let me request a room location, or enter any requests... where and when do I do that?*
> 
> So... here's the official dates...  3/8-3/16/2012 - POFQ.
> 
> I've never stayed on property before, and I am so nervous!
> 
> D~



Hooray!  You and your girls will LOVE staying on property!  We stayed in early March on our last trip to WDW (2007) and it was beautiful weather!  Sunny, but not uncomfortable, and warm enough to swim in the afternoon.

Have fun booking all the adrs and get busy sewing!  I've actually got a huge pile of fabric and a plan to raise some money for an embroidery machine of my own in roughly the same time period, so we can encourage each other to get back to work, if you like.  



Meshell2002 said:


> Good Morning all!
> 
> posting a few pics this am of projects from 2 weeks ago I just havn't put up....also since I don't think they will really meet specifications for any PRs.
> 
> DS Bday shirt



LOVE all your batman clothes!  I can't let dh see them, though, or I'll be on the hook to make him MORE pjs since his current batman pants are about to give out.

*DisneyJazz* - I didn't quote your post, but I am praying for your family, too!

Regards,
C.


----------



## ivey_family

I'm getting ready to make dd a CarlaC Precious Dress.  My dd would currently wear a Size 0 based on the chest measurement, but I'd like this to fit for at least a year.  Should I go up two sizes do you think??  Do CarlaC's patterns fit true to the measurements given?

Regards,
C.


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> That sounds like a fun plan.  You and your girls will have a great time together at Disney.  I am sure that you can sell lots of your beautiful AG outfits.   They are unique!   Maybe it you make a few of the same design at a time it would make it faster and easier to get a bunch ready to sell.  Also, can you find a local craft fair to sell at between Thanksgiving and Christmas?  I did a few last year and I did very well at them.  I had a girlfriend who partnered with me so I wasn't alone.  We each made and sold different things so we didn't compete with each other.  I ended up having a great time at all 3 craft fairs that we did.



Thanks for the idea.    I will look into that.  Unfortunately, I don't think I will have enough time to make anything to sell?  I can barely keep up with my Etsy store.  LOL  But I will look into it and see if there is anything around here.  



Granna4679 said:


> Thanks Dorine.  And yes, I bet you can do it.  I agree with the other poster...maybe you can do a craft fair of some sort. I have a "show" to do in February.  It is for a little girls beauty pageant (this particular one focuses on the "all natural" beauty aspect, which I love...non of that Toddlers and Tiaras stuff).  I will just set up a booth and sell what I have and/or take orders.  I think it should do well considering the clientele will be ALL little girls   Maybe you could contact some of the local pageants and see if they would be interested.   Congrats on your trip.  That would be so fun to have an all girl's trip.
> 
> Thank you.  We are pretty excited too.  I think her whole aspect changed when she finally heard (on Wednesday night) that his leave was approved and her hubby would for sure be coming home.  He has been gone since October and other than a few extended weekend breaks, he hasn't been able to be there for the entire pregnancy....it has been 3 months this time since she has seen him.  She has had a really rough pregnancy...sick for the entire 9 months.  They are both BEYOND THRILLED that he is going to be there.



That is awesome about your youngest dd.. it's amazing how people pay it forward.  

I am so happy that dd's hubby got his leave approved - what a relief - and so exciting.

Thanks for the ideas about the pageants...  I am not sure that we have any up here - but I will google it and see if there's any around.  



mommy2mrb said:


> Yay, you will have so much fun with your girls! sorry it didn't work out to go sooner with your friend.
> way to go with your timing on booking! better get those ADR's figured out!
> I'll be in line to help fund your trip   How about a Hawaiian outfit, we are going on a cruise over spring break, just an idea and we hope to one day stay at Alani.



I do have a pattern for a Hawaiian outfit... it's the one that I did for a sew along on another board - dd has made it several times... 

Oldest DD got all of our ADRs figured out yesterday... momma taught her well.  She did a great job, picked all the best places to eat on the right days - smart girl - and she's only 13 - LOL  



Meshell2002 said:


> Good Morning all!
> 
> posting a few pics this am of projects from 2 weeks ago I just havn't put up....also since I don't think they will really meet specifications for any PRs.
> 
> DS Bday shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coordinating easy-fit PJ pants & Long sleeve T for cooler months (he had way too many batman short sleeves t's!) I love the orange contrast on the cuff....it just pops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD skirt for football season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and the matching tshirt and hair bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to address party invites for DS



I love everything... The jammies look so comfy, and I just love the skirt!  



aboveH20 said:


> I think you're probably right. (Oooooo, my fingers could barely type that.)



Arthritis???



aboveH20 said:


> I keep looking at tickers to see who's going to be the first to go to Aulani.  In today's mail I got an offer from Disney Visa for 25% off for 4 nights.  I'm tentatively thinking of going for my next birthday ending in zero -- which gives me plenty of time to make 52 GA outfits.  (Edited to add -- or possibly 520 outfits.)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm coming . . .



You should meet me down there Cheryl...  we'd have a blast!  



mommy2mrb said:


> breathe D~
> 
> did you book with Disney directly? if so, you can make room requests when you do your on-line check in 10 days out...from what I've heardread the resort is so small everything is close by.
> 
> here is the link for the POFQ thread....
> 
> www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2650040
> 
> I can let you know all about it after we get back!



Yes, I did book right on Disney's website.  I am thinking building 4...  I am too cheap to pay for a nice view - LOL and both DDs agreed that they don't care what our view looks like... I"ll bet they'll change their minds when all they can see is the parking lot.  LOL

I am super excited to hear about your trip - and thanks for the link - I've been lurking on t hat thread for a couple of days now.  



Meshell2002 said:


> Yay! You'll love it ~D
> We would lov to stay there again....without the kids
> The only reason we aren't staying there again is we need a little more room to spread out....but for someone without little kids....its great!
> 
> The beignets are VERY authentic!



I've heard great things about the beignets - cant' wait to try them!



Granna4679 said:


> You will absolutely love POFQ.  It is so quiet and serene there.  And as Meshell  said...the beignets are pretty authentic!!!!  Don't miss out on them and better yet, they could be free if you use your snack credit!!  I think it still counts towards that!



I believe I read that the 3 piece still counts for one snack credit.



teresajoy said:


> I'm excited for you!!!!!!!! You will be fine!!!!



Thanks, I am excited too - but feeling the stress of a deadline...  



aboveH20 said:


> Congrats  -- about booking, not being a nervous wreck.
> 
> You will    staying on property.
> 
> Your dates look perfect.  I've gone February the last few years and it's been cold and rainy.  March weather should be perfect.
> 
> .



I hope so... we always get one final blizzard mid-march - so my luck is that my flights will be cancelled.  

OK all...  I started a PTR... please go over and make it look less lonely.    I've never done one before - but I thought I could use it to chronicle my 53 outfits (and counting)...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42489921#post42489921

Oh, and check out the ticker!  Wahoo...  have you ever seen anyone so crazy over a trip???

D~


----------



## miprender

Granna4679 said:


> And just because I love spreading good news...I just have to say that God is always providing!!  In addition to the news that my youngest DD's husband will indeed get to come home for the birth of their son, something else miraculous happened this week.  My oldest DD has been divorced a little over a year.  She has 2 little ones to provide for and has really struggled the last year and a half financially.  She teaches college part time and works a second job as well but still only makes it week to week.  Last week, she put a message on FB about needing clothes to teach in and asked if anyone had suggestions/coupons on good deals right now.  Yesterday, she got a letter in the mail "anonymous" with a good deal of money and several gift cards.  She was overjoyed.  It is so good when God sees the "little" things in our life as "BIG" things and provides because he is so mindful of our needs.



That is wonderful news



Meshell2002 said:


> Good Morning all!
> 
> posting a few pics this am of projects from 2 weeks ago I just havn't put up....also since I don't think they will really meet specifications for any PRs.
> 
> DS Bday shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to address party invites for DS



My DS would love that batman fabric. Everything came out great.



aboveH20 said:


> So nice to see °o°
> 
> Extra credit for you!
> .



 Thanks teacher! ☺



DMGeurts said:


> Seriously...  I just booked our WDW vaca!!!!
> 
> I am a total wreck!!!
> 
> Please help!!!!
> 
> *It didn't let me request a room location, or enter any requests... where and when do I do that?*
> 
> So... here's the official dates...  3/8-3/16/2012 - POFQ.
> 
> I've never stayed on property before, and I am so nervous!
> 
> D~



Breathe in... breathe out  The nice thing about POFQ is there really is not a bad location. The resort is small and nothing is really that far.



SallyfromDE said:


> Question:
> 
> Anyone know where I can find an applique or filled design of Lilo or Lilo and Stitch in the Hawaiin outfit? We're taking the old standby Leaf skirt, but the shirt is shot. I thought I'd just go get a red tank or t to embroider.



Heather has a Lilo under her cuties http://www.froufroubyheathersue.com/#ecwid:keywords=lila&mode=search&offset=0&sort=relevance and bow & clothes had some too
http://stores.bowsandclothes.com/-strse-Appliques-cln-LiIo/Categories.bok



chellewashere said:


> QUESTION!!
> I am seriously thinking of clicking the buy button on the PE770. Will the 5x7 be large enough since I have serious hoop envy w/ my 4x4? Also is it only connectable by using a memory stick or will it connect straight via USB to the computer? Thanks!!



I love my PE770 and you would use a memory stick to load the files onto your machine.


----------



## DMGeurts

ivey_family said:


> Hooray!  You and your girls will LOVE staying on property!  We stayed in early March on our last trip to WDW (2007) and it was beautiful weather!  Sunny, but not uncomfortable, and warm enough to swim in the afternoon.
> 
> Have fun booking all the adrs and get busy sewing!  I've actually got a huge pile of fabric and a plan to raise some money for an embroidery machine of my own in roughly the same time period, so we can encourage each other to get back to work, if you like.
> Regards,
> C.



Perfect!!!  I love this idea...

 *Now, GET BACK TO WORK!!!* 

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> So my special needs son's teacher sent home a note telling me we need to talk, and asked when I was available.  I told her I was available on Wed afternoons, Thurs and Friday mornings.  So what time does she send me the appt time?
> 
> Thursday afternoon!  I told her fine ...but I would only be available for 5 minutes because we had to leave for therapy appts!
> 
> Does anyone else think she doesn't pay attention?
> 
> Nini


She sounds *oh so brilliant* ~ is your ds certain he wants to stay in public school rather being homeschooled?



weluvdizne said:


> Which one of these is me?
> 
> Today, we are officially in the teens.  I'm excited but I have so much left to do.  I am one of those weird people who packs at least a month in advance.  Yeah, not happening as I still have too much to make!  I have started gathering toiletries and such but that is it.  I did finish two skirts for my dd last night.  I don't even know if I am doing any shirts for me or dh for this trip.  dh is willing to wear them and even match the kids, so I really feel I should take advantage of it, but I'm running out of time.
> 
> Anyway, here are a few more pix of completed outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for looking.


Exciting that your trip is getting so close!  Love all the new outfits!



teresajoy said:


> NEW BIG GIVE!!!!!!!
> 
> Please come check out Princess Lisa's Big Give!!!!
> 
> 
> This Give is for Blessedmom4's daughter Lisa. This family has been through SO much in the past years, and this year. I would just love to go way over the top with this family and spoil them! (remember there is no limit to the number of outfits and items we can send them!)
> 
> http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi?action=display&board=princesslisa&thread=53&page=1​
> (I'm going outside for a bit, so if you sign up and I don't answer you right away, don't get worried, I'll have everything updated as soon as I come back in)


I've been waiting for this family ~ I wish the give was posted b/f we had to pay for hurricane related tree removal and b/f our tenants in RI sent us the invoice for replacing our well pump.  Nonetheless, I did sign up as I have a stash fabric that will work and the generosity of your sister in supplying some applique patterns that I think will work nicely for the girls.  Can't do what I really would to love though which is bumming me out.



mommy2mrb said:


> D~ we received the dress today.....I decided not to tell Megan about staying at POFQ just yet, think it will be more fun to see her face when we pull up to the resort.....she does know we are going on the carriage ride at PO as a way to check out the resort of our next stay....she loves it and is planning on taking all three of your creations and the one Andrea made her on our trip and will pose her doll around the resort!
> 
> she didn't get what the embellishment was at first....she loves it!  and thank you for your sweet note and she loves that her first two creations are on your card!


So cute!



Granna4679 said:


> Ok....so far behind I don't even remember what page I left off on.  I have been trying to get last minute orders done before my DGS arrives (due in 12 days now  )  I want to comment on a few though and then I will go back and catch up.
> 
> Here are a couple things I have been working on this week....
> A Cinderella dress for a friend's granddaughter...she had a cinderella party for her 3rd Birthday.  I loved Heather's appliques.  These are the first appliques I ever bought (over a year ago) and this is the first time I have stitched most of them out.  Heather - just so you know...I think you are a genius!!  The Carriage has "C" for Cinderella on the door, the pillow has "PC" for Prince Charming on it, and the wand has "FGM" for the Fairy Godmother on it.  Love them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made some more burp cloths for a cousin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a diaper bag for my DD....She found the ACU camo someplace and just knew she needed a diaper bag out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy all of you on the East Coast are back home and safe (with minimal damage).
> 
> Now going back to catch up!!


Wow!  The dress is gorgeous!  I don't have those appliques, but they are outstanding!

What fabric do you use for the absorbent side of the burp cloths?  I would like to make some similar to those for my ds's teacher.



DMGeurts said:


> Another trip update....
> So, BFF and I came to our senses.  Doesn't make sense for her to spend the $$ to bring her dd down, and only get to spend one day in the parks with her.  I am fine with that - because the more I thought about it, I'd rather go with my girls...  Sooooo.....
> 
> My girls and I are planning an all girls trip for March 2012...  during their spring break...  staying at POFQ (really struggled with where to stay) with FD...  8 days.  Super excited - I plan to book this afternoon.  I'd really like to go with bff and her dd, but DH said (after the mass chaos of the girls playing catch up before our trip to The Netherlands) - under no circumstances can the girls miss that much school again.  So, they are going to miss 2 days, so we can check in on time for the last day of FD.  ADRs open up for our dates in 8 days - so I will be booking in the nick of time.
> 
> So, in an effort to pay for this trip... *I need to make (and sell) 52 outfits before Christmas*...  which is (roughly) 4 outfits a week.  Do you think I can do it?  I think the sanity fairy is going to be visiting my sewing room very shortly.
> 
> D~


YAY!!!!!  Though spring break scares me -- my kids' former teacher went during spring break and it was a two hour line just to get food!  That being said, there is a possibility I may go this spring -- totally financial dependent and I can't make four outfits a week!



Granna4679 said:


> Thank you.  We are pretty excited too.  I think her whole aspect changed when she finally heard (on Wednesday night) that his leave was approved and her hubby would for sure be coming home.  He has been gone since October and other than a few extended weekend breaks, he hasn't been able to be there for the entire pregnancy....it has been 3 months this time since she has seen him.  She has had a really rough pregnancy...sick for the entire 9 months.  They are both BEYOND THRILLED that he is going to be there.
> 
> And just because I love spreading good news...I just have to say that God is always providing!!  In addition to the news that my youngest DD's husband will indeed get to come home for the birth of their son, something else miraculous happened this week.  My oldest DD has been divorced a little over a year.  She has 2 little ones to provide for and has really struggled the last year and a half financially.  She teaches college part time and works a second job as well but still only makes it week to week.  Last week, she put a message on FB about needing clothes to teach in and asked if anyone had suggestions/coupons on good deals right now.  Yesterday, she got a letter in the mail "anonymous" with a good deal of money and several gift cards.  She was overjoyed.  It is so good when God sees the "little" things in our life as "BIG" things and provides because he is so mindful of our needs.


I'm sorry your dd's pg has been so rough.  I can relate -- I had 9 mos of pg with my first as well (dropped down to 7 mos for #2) but the joy of having a child outweighed all the vomiting.  

I am thrilled beyond belief for you that her dh can come home for the birth!  that is wonderful news and has really made me smile after a stressful day.

And what a blessing your other dd has received.  I imagine it is very hard starting over financially after a divorce and trying to take care of yourself and children.  



Meshell2002 said:


> Good Morning all!
> 
> posting a few pics this am of projects from 2 weeks ago I just havn't put up....also since I don't think they will really meet specifications for any PRs.
> 
> DS Bday shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coordinating easy-fit PJ pants & Long sleeve T for cooler months (he had way too many batman short sleeves t's!) I love the orange contrast on the cuff....it just pops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD skirt for football season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and the matching tshirt and hair bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to address party invites for DS


Everything looks awesome!



DMGeurts said:


> You should meet me down there Cheryl...  we'd have a blast!
> D~


Um, excuse me, you want Cheryl to meet you down there???  What are the rest of us, chopped liver?


----------



## ivey_family

DMGeurts said:


> Perfect!!!  I love this idea...
> 
> *Now, GET BACK TO WORK!!!*
> 
> D~




Sorry, I didn't hear you.  I was sewing.    I'm still working on trip stuff, so I won't be getting to my embroidery machine (Amy) sewing until after October 5th.

Does Maleficent count as outfit #1?

Regards,
C.


----------



## miprender

VBAndrea said:


> I've been waiting for this family ~ I wish the give was posted b/f we had to pay for hurricane related tree removal and b/f our tenants in RI sent us the invoice for replacing our well pump.  Nonetheless, I did sign up as I have a stash fabric that will work and the generosity of your sister in supplying some applique patterns that I think will work nicely for the girls.  Can't do what I really would to love though which is bumming me out.



 Andrea I am sure what ever you make will be awesome. You are such a talented sewer.


----------



## ewerstruly

Hi there! Our Disney cruise is next month, and I'm busy sewing so our family can be all matchy matchy. I am in desperate search of a particular fabric for our pirate night costumes.

It's a thin white knit fabric with Mickey and Minnie as pirates on it, and the word shipwrecked. I made pirate pants for two of my sons with it, and started my pirate set using it, and have nearly ran myself out. i still have two pirate sets to make! And I cannot find this knit anywhere! If anyone knows where I can find some, could you please let me know? I'd do a cartwheel for even a yard of this. i really want us to match! Thanks so much!


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> YAY!!!!!  Though spring break scares me -- my kids' former teacher went during spring break and it was a two hour line just to get food!  That being said, there is a possibility I may go this spring -- totally financial dependent and I can't make four outfits a week!



I totally think you could make 4 outfits a week...  You should probably book your trip now - then you've have extra incentive with the deadline and all.  



VBAndrea said:


> Um, excuse me, you want Cheryl to meet you down there???  What are the rest of us, chopped liver?



Everyone is welcome to come...  I just mentioned Cheryl in particular...

A:  Because she seemed rather pouty last night.  
B:  I knew the guards would never let her leave for that long anyways.





ivey_family said:


> Sorry, I didn't hear you.  I was sewing.    I'm still working on trip stuff, so I won't be getting to my embroidery machine (Amy) sewing until after October 5th.
> 
> Does Maleficent count as outfit #1?
> 
> Regards,
> C.



That's good that you didn't hear me - that's the goal.  

Actually, I will hopefully be posting my first outfit sometime today... it's one that I finished last week, but I haven't found the time to take pictures - or make hair accessories.



ewerstruly said:


> Hi there! Our Disney cruise is next month, and I'm busy sewing so our family can be all matchy matchy. I am in desperate search of a particular fabric for our pirate night costumes.
> 
> It's a thin white knit fabric with Mickey and Minnie as pirates on it, and the word shipwrecked. I made pirate pants for two of my sons with it, and started my pirate set using it, and have nearly ran myself out. i still have two pirate sets to make! And I cannot find this knit anywhere! If anyone knows where I can find some, could you please let me know? I'd do a cartwheel for even a yard of this. i really want us to match! Thanks so much!



I am sorry, I have not seen this fabric before.  Have you tried Ebay or Etsy?  That's where I usually find HTF fabric.  

D~  <---  No time to chat today - must go to work - wasted too much time this morning adding a chapter to my PTR.


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> You should meet me down there Cheryl...  we'd have a blast!
> 
> D~



At the risk of striking fear into your heart,   your dates are pretty close to the ones I've been thinking about for 2012 -- I've given up on February  (I think) even though I like to go for my birthday.



VBAndrea said:


> Um, excuse me, you want Cheryl to meet you down there???  What are the rest of us, chopped liver?



Maybe she likes liver spots better than chopped liver.


----------



## miprender

ewerstruly said:


> Hi there! Our Disney cruise is next month, and I'm busy sewing so our family can be all matchy matchy. I am in desperate search of a particular fabric for our pirate night costumes.
> 
> It's a thin white knit fabric with Mickey and Minnie as pirates on it, and the word shipwrecked. I made pirate pants for two of my sons with it, and started my pirate set using it, and have nearly ran myself out. i still have two pirate sets to make! And I cannot find this knit anywhere! If anyone knows where I can find some, could you please let me know? I'd do a cartwheel for even a yard of this. i really want us to match! Thanks so much!



The only fabric with mickey as a pirate was the one from Japan. I have never seen that one but it sounds like something I would love.

Can you post a picture of the fabric so people will know what to look for?


----------



## dianemom2

ewerstruly said:


> It's a thin white knit fabric with Mickey and Minnie as pirates on it, and the word shipwrecked. I made pirate pants for two of my sons with it, and started my pirate set using it, and have nearly ran myself out. i still have two pirate sets to make! And I cannot find this knit anywhere! If anyone knows where I can find some, could you please let me know? I'd do a cartwheel for even a yard of this. i really want us to match! Thanks so much!


I don't think that I have seen any knit fabric with Mickey and Minnie on it.  It sounds very cute!  I will keep an eye open for it.


----------



## SallyfromDE

ewerstruly said:


> Hi there! Our Disney cruise is next month, and I'm busy sewing so our family can be all matchy matchy. I am in desperate search of a particular fabric for our pirate night costumes.
> 
> It's a thin white knit fabric with Mickey and Minnie as pirates on it, and the word shipwrecked. I made pirate pants for two of my sons with it, and started my pirate set using it, and have nearly ran myself out. i still have two pirate sets to make! And I cannot find this knit anywhere! If anyone knows where I can find some, could you please let me know? I'd do a cartwheel for even a yard of this. i really want us to match! Thanks so much!



I think I got it from the FabricFairy.


----------



## VBAndrea

miprender said:


> Andrea I am sure what ever you make will be awesome. You are such a talented sewer.


How kind of you   I think the family will like what I am making, but I wanted to do more and something for everyone in the family and I don't quite think that's feasible right now -- I also need more notice ~ if these were younger children and I had applicable patterns in my stash I'd be better off as well.  I'm not sure what one is supposed to do with hips and chests so I'd have to buy new patterns, and I didn't find any that really stood out to me on YCMT in adult sizes (well, ones I would be capable of making).  I am hoping some of our super extraordinaire seamstresses step up to help with some of the items for this give.  This is an awesome family!



DMGeurts said:


> I totally think you could make 4 outfits a week...  You should probably book your trip now - then you've have extra incentive with the deadline and all.
> 
> Everyone is welcome to come...  I just mentioned Cheryl in particular...
> 
> A:  Because she seemed rather pouty last night.
> B:  I knew the guards would never let her leave for that long anyways.
> 
> Actually, I will hopefully be posting my first outfit sometime today... it's one that I finished last week, but I haven't found the time to take pictures - or make hair accessories.
> 
> D~  <---  No time to chat today - must go to work - wasted too much time this morning adding a chapter to my PTR.


In addition to making 4 outfits a week I'd have to sell our RI house as well -- that's what has put a kink in the plans!

So you want pouty Cheryl along for the ride?  If she does indeed go please promise me that you will get a picture of her in her pillowcase dress.  One with Ginger and Cheryl together would be nice.

Can't wait to see your latest outfit -- and adding to your PTR is not wasted time -- it's good marketing!



aboveH20 said:


> At the risk of striking fear into your heart,   your dates are pretty close to the ones I've been thinking about for 2012 -- I've given up on February  (I think) even though I like to go for my birthday.
> 
> Maybe she likes liver spots better than chopped liver.


You could have at least let Dorine finish her 4 outfits a day before causing her to have a heart attack.  I think there may be time for you to still delete that post before she sees it.


----------



## VBAndrea

SallyfromDE said:


> I think I got it from the FabricFairy.



I was looking there this morning and their knit selection is horrible right now!  I was eyeing some things on there last month, and poof, they're all gone!  I hope they replenish their stock.


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> So you want pouty Cheryl along for the ride?  If she does indeed go please promise me that you will get a picture of her in her pillowcase dress.  One with Ginger and Cheryl together would be nice.
> 
> You could have at least let Dorine finish her 4 outfits a day before causing her to have a heart attack.  I think there may be time for you to still delete that post before she sees it.



First, if you'll recall my dress isn't a pillow case dress it's a mattress pad cover dress. 

Second, you're a true friend to Dorine -- excellent point about causing a heart attack.  

Off to delete that post


----------



## woodkins

I am having sewing jealousy today. Last night I pulled out all of Gianna's customs and only 3 still fit her....which she REFUSES to wear. She says 9 year olds don't dress in Disney clothes, especially not dresses, princesses or character clothing! She won't even wear a minnie tee shirt I found at Target!! 

As I was packing up all of her outgrown customs I seriously (and I am ashamed to admit it) had a good cry. Part of the fun of going to WDW was planning out the customs and hairbows and seeing the interactions with the characters over her outfits...and now it is OVER.  I will have to continue to live vicariously through all of you. I seriously am dreading trying to pack for our trip, what do you bring if you don't have specific themes for each park and ADR 

So Public Service Sewing Announcement...Enjoy your kids customs wearing while it lasts...you never know when it will end!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

put me on the list of Dorine supporters too!
we are the proud owners of three of her AG dresses and will be first in line to try and get somemore!


and a personal note of thanks to all of you who have signed up for Lisa's BG as her "Auntie Lisa" this family is in my heart and appreciate all you so much to help make her MAW trip so special 

they have had such a tough year and Lisa is now going to be needing another procedure for her heart after they get back from WDW.  so please keep this special little girl and her family in your prayers

Thanks!


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> In addition to making 4 outfits a week I'd have to sell our RI house as well -- that's what has put a kink in the plans!
> 
> So you want pouty Cheryl along for the ride?  If she does indeed go please promise me that you will get a picture of her in her pillowcase dress.  One with Ginger and Cheryl together would be nice.
> 
> Can't wait to see your latest outfit -- and adding to your PTR is not wasted time -- it's good marketing!
> 
> 
> You could have at least let Dorine finish her 4 outfits a day before causing her to have a heart attack.  I think there may be time for you to still delete that post before she sees it.



Andrea...  You are so funny...  I promise to get a pic of Cheryl in her matress pad cover dress with Ginger - I hope she does Ginger's hair that day - it's been a while since she has brushed it - you can just tell.

Good marketing...  I didn't even think of that.    I just thought it would help me stick to the challenge.  

I am still on outfit #1 (actually outfit #2 - completed #1 yesterday)... or depending on how you are counting, it could be #53 & #52...  either way - at some point in the middle, they will be the same...  Oh and no heart attack - nice try Cheryl... tip-top shape here (well, maybe not...).




aboveH20 said:


> First, if you'll recall my dress isn't a pillow case dress it's a mattress pad cover dress.
> 
> Second, you're a true friend to Dorine -- excellent point about causing a heart attack.
> 
> Off to delete that post



So much for deleting, eh Cheryl?  She just wanted to see what would happen...  Little does she know that my ticker is in perfect condition...  



woodkins said:


> I am having sewing jealousy today. Last night I pulled out all of Gianna's customs and only 3 still fit her....which she REFUSES to wear. She says 9 year olds don't dress in Disney clothes, especially not dresses, princesses or character clothing! She won't even wear a minnie tee shirt I found at Target!!
> 
> As I was packing up all of her outgrown customs I seriously (and I am ashamed to admit it) had a good cry. Part of the fun of going to WDW was planning out the customs and hairbows and seeing the interactions with the characters over her outfits...and now it is OVER.  I will have to continue to live vicariously through all of you. I seriously am dreading trying to pack for our trip, what do you bring if you don't have specific themes for each park and ADR
> 
> So Public Service Sewing Announcement...Enjoy your kids customs wearing while it lasts...you never know when it will end!!



I am so sorry...  I never got the chance to see my kids in customs - they were too old before I learned to sew.  Youngest dd did tell me today that "I am going down stairs to find a Goofy picture, so you can applique me a shirt for our trip... when you have time."  When I have time????  Hmmmm - I told her it will be a while.  

On the upside... be a rebel - if she won't wear customs - make something fun for yourself in the parks...  I plan to - when I have time.  



mommy2mrb said:


> put me on the list of Dorine supporters too!
> we are the proud owners of three of her AG dresses and will be first in line to try and get somemore!
> 
> 
> and a personal note of thanks to all of you who have signed up for Lisa's BG as her "Auntie Lisa" this family is in my heart and appreciate all you so much to help make her MAW trip so special
> 
> they have had such a tough year and Lisa is now going to be needing another procedure for her heart after they get back from WDW.  so please keep this special little girl and her family in your prayers
> 
> Thanks!



Awwww... thanks Lisa - that is so nice of you to say.    I think you just made me blush.  

I really (really, really, really) want to do that BG... but I am on a serious time budget here...  I will see how much I can get accomplished this weekend - and I might be able to do up a quick little something... I thought I saw mention of an AG outfit that's needed????

OK - I really came down to the PC to look up something...  I'm never going to get done if all I do is sit here and talk to you all...

D~


----------



## GlassSlippers

woodkins said:


> I am having sewing jealousy today. Last night I pulled out all of Gianna's customs and only 3 still fit her....which she REFUSES to wear. She says 9 year olds don't dress in Disney clothes, especially not dresses, princesses or character clothing! She won't even wear a minnie tee shirt I found at Target!!
> 
> As I was packing up all of her outgrown customs I seriously (and I am ashamed to admit it) had a good cry. Part of the fun of going to WDW was planning out the customs and hairbows and seeing the interactions with the characters over her outfits...and now it is OVER.  I will have to continue to live vicariously through all of you. I seriously am dreading trying to pack for our trip, what do you bring if you don't have specific themes for each park and ADR
> 
> So Public Service Sewing Announcement...Enjoy your kids customs wearing while it lasts...you never know when it will end!!



She might just be going through that I Don't Want To Look Too Babyish stage where it's not cool to wear characters. By the time she's 15 or 16 it will be cool again.

My 19 year old daughter and I wore customs on our last trip. We had stripwork skirts in Mickey colors, a bowling shirt made with Thomas Kincade Bambi fabric and denim shorts for her and a Snow White shirt with a denim skirt for me, and t shirts with a Goofy iron on that I printed out from a jpg that I found on the itnernet and black capris. Our clothes matched every day. One day it was just tops I found at the Disney Store and another it was lime green tanks with denim shorts. It was so much fun! We even went to the Bibbidy Bobbidy Boutique together.

Anyway, take heart! She might just outgrow this no fun stage!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## aboveH20

It's possible that Mr. Pibb isn't available in this area because he ran for his life.

At the moment I don't think it matters to Ginger, because apparently someone else is taking her for a ride.  Little does the new guy know, she's going to eat him up!  I don't know if I should warn him or think that he's a big boy who can take care of himself.

Once you've been with a brawny, bare (and barrel) chested biker, how do you ever go back?






Thankfully neither of them can reach the pedals, so I don't think they'll get too far.

 Peace


----------



## mommy2mrb

aboveH20 said:


> It's possible that Mr. Pibb isn't available in this area because he ran for his life.
> 
> At the moment I don't think it matters to Ginger, because apparently someone else is taking her for a ride.  Little does the new guy know, she's going to eat him up!  I don't know if I should warn him or think that he's a big boy who can take care of himself.
> 
> Once you've been with a brawny, bare (and barrel) chested biker, how do you ever go back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully neither of them can reach the pedals, so I don't think they'll get too far.
> 
> Peace



that's so dang 


thanks for the laugh!

figures Ginger would go for the "Bad Boy" :lamo:

do you just need an empty Mr. Pibb bottle? I can see if we have it here and mail it to you!


----------



## mommy2mrb

DMGeurts said:


> Awwww... thanks Lisa - that is so nice of you to say.    I think you just made me blush.
> 
> I really (really, really, really) want to do that BG... but I am on a serious time budget here...  I will see how much I can get accomplished this weekend - and I might be able to do up a quick little something... I thought I saw mention of an AG outfit that's needed????
> 
> OK - I really came down to the PC to look up something...  I'm never going to get done if all I do is sit here and talk to you all...
> 
> D~



well I think you are so talented....being able to sew these tiny little outfit is 
they would love anything you sent...even a card, Lisa loves getting mail! an AG outfit would be great too if you have the time, what about a AG disney t-shirt if that would be quicker to make.


----------



## Blyssfull

aboveH20 said:


> It's possible that Mr. Pibb isn't available in this area because he ran for his life.
> 
> At the moment I don't think it matters to Ginger, because apparently someone else is taking her for a ride.  Little does the new guy know, she's going to eat him up!  I don't know if I should warn him or think that he's a big boy who can take care of himself.
> 
> Once you've been with a brawny, bare (and barrel) chested biker, how do you ever go back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully neither of them can reach the pedals, so I don't think they'll get too far.
> 
> Peace




Oh.Em.G. That is  right there.

Forget Mr. Pibb... I think Dr. Pepper would be a better catch. He is a "Dr." after all. As long as she doesn't fall for that knock off Dr. Thunder, I think it'll be ok.


----------



## miprender

aboveH20 said:


> It's possible that Mr. Pibb isn't available in this area because he ran for his life.
> 
> At the moment I don't think it matters to Ginger, because apparently someone else is taking her for a ride.  Little does the new guy know, she's going to eat him up!  I don't know if I should warn him or think that he's a big boy who can take care of himself.
> 
> Once you've been with a brawny, bare (and barrel) chested biker, how do you ever go back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully neither of them can reach the pedals, so I don't think they'll get too far.
> 
> Peace



  So Ginger is into BAD Boys. You better keep her away from Dorrrine. We don't want her getting corrupted.


----------



## mkwj

aboveH20 said:


>


----------



## lynnanddbyz

aboveH20 said:


> It's possible that Mr. Pibb isn't available in this area because he ran for his life.
> 
> At the moment I don't think it matters to Ginger, because apparently someone else is taking her for a ride.  Little does the new guy know, she's going to eat him up!  I don't know if I should warn him or think that he's a big boy who can take care of himself.
> 
> Once you've been with a brawny, bare (and barrel) chested biker, how do you ever go back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully neither of them can reach the pedals, so I don't think they'll get too far.
> 
> Peace




Okay I think that was my limit for smilies.  I am lucky I remembered my no drinking coke rule while reading the disboard.  Where are their helmets?  Safety first you know.  Those bad boys are always looking for trouble.  He does not know what he has gotten into with Ginger.


----------



## ewerstruly

I remember seeing the pirate knit on fabricfairy for 8.99 ... when I didn't need any of it. I wrote them, and they don't have any more. Apparently no place has any more. I'm willing to pay more than it's worth if anyone has any to part with LOL. I'd post a photo if someone would tell me how. Thanks.


----------



## ewerstruly

By the way, the print I want is very similar to the Japanese fabric. Only white, not blue background, and with a slightly different color combination.


----------



## teresajoy

aboveH20 said:


> 20th? You're so close I'll have to give it to you.  Yup, 20th!
> 
> I'm finishing my give for Katelyn, but I will certainly do something for the new one.



I figured I was pretty close.  



chellewashere said:


> QUESTION!!
> I am seriously thinking of clicking the buy button on the PE770. Will the 5x7 be large enough since I have serious hoop envy w/ my 4x4? Also is it only connectable by using a memory stick or will it connect straight via USB to the computer? Thanks!!



I have the 770 and I LOVE it! I highly recommend it. I agree with what everyone else has said, you will be fine with the 5x7.  You can put the designs on a jump drive and put them on your machine. 



ivey_family said:


> I'm getting ready to make dd a CarlaC Precious Dress.  My dd would currently wear a Size 0 based on the chest measurement, but I'd like this to fit for at least a year.  Should I go up two sizes do you think??  Do CarlaC's patterns fit true to the measurements given?
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I have always found Carla's patterns to be very accurate with the measurements.


----------



## honeybear66

Question
I have a nice tax rebate coming my way and I would like to buy an embriodery machine with it. Does anyone have any recommendations for what make/model to go for? I don't want anything too complicated but I do want one that will be compatible with the amazing designs on here that can be downloaded.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I am working on a shirt for a customer.  I saved my design in stitch era just like I always do.....using the little arrow at the top and saving it as the "export as an embroidery machine format".  I choose PES format since I have the brother 770 and name it.  I stick my USB stick in my machine and nothing is there!!!  What am I doing wrong?   I am getting so frustrated and really need to get this shirt done!!!  I think this is the way I have always done it.  PLEASE HELP ME BEFORE I GO CRAZY!!!


----------



## ewerstruly

By the way, the print I want is very similar to the Japanese fabric. Only white, not blue background, and with a slightly different color combination.


----------



## ewerstruly

Sorry LoL, i was trying to copy and paste a photo. Sally, i saw the shirt you made using this pirate knit. Super cute. If you have any left over, i'd sure take if off your hands. I'm getting desperate!


----------



## Blyssfull

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I am working on a shirt for a customer.  I saved my design in stitch era just like I always do.....using the little arrow at the top and saving it as the "export as an embroidery machine format".  I choose PES format since I have the brother 770 and name it.  I stick my USB stick in my machine and nothing is there!!!  What am I doing wrong?   I am getting so frustrated and really need to get this shirt done!!!  I think this is the way I have always done it.  PLEASE HELP ME BEFORE I GO CRAZY!!!




my vote is make sure the design is actually saved on your computer then restart your computer and try again.


----------



## aboveH20

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I am working on a shirt for a customer.  I saved my design in stitch era just like I always do.....using the little arrow at the top and saving it as the "export as an embroidery machine format".  I choose PES format since I have the brother 770 and name it.  I stick my USB stick in my machine and nothing is there!!!  What am I doing wrong?   I am getting so frustrated and really need to get this shirt done!!!  I think this is the way I have always done it.  PLEASE HELP ME BEFORE I GO CRAZY!!!



You pressed the lightning bolt key, first, right?  That's what did me in initially.


----------



## FairydustyPrincesses

Hey beautiful boutiquers . I've read btw and pieces of these threads - idk how you all have time to sew and keep up on these! There are so many great designs on here! 

I'm crazilY trying to finish up Minnie mouse skirts for my three girls 8,3,1 with matching appliqué tanks, a jasmine costume for the oldest who grew out of her bbb costume and handed down to the three year old, hot pink black Amd zebra knot dresses with ruffle pants and Minnie appliqué that the girls designed as well as rapunzel and Flynn costumes for dh and myself for mnsshp. We leave Wednesday 

My one year old (one on tuesday  ) has a serious nursing addiction which cuts into my sewing time ! I'm going seamstress commando today to try and finish up most of the items. I hopped on here while nursing her and after seeing some of your stuff now have a hankering to hit up joanns and design more! 


I just remembered I have to make Minnie appliqué for the mathing am girl dresses that match the Minnie skirts and I'm guessing my girls expect Minnie zebra outfits for the dolls too.

I just started sewing a few months ago and love it and already ready to upgrade my machine 


Can't wait to show  some pics on here and see what else you all come up with! 
Darn you all!


----------



## SallyfromDE

woodkins said:


> I am having sewing jealousy today. Last night I pulled out all of Gianna's customs and only 3 still fit her....which she REFUSES to wear. She says 9 year olds don't dress in Disney clothes, especially not dresses, princesses or character clothing! She won't even wear a minnie tee shirt I found at Target!!
> 
> As I was packing up all of her outgrown customs I seriously (and I am ashamed to admit it) had a good cry. Part of the fun of going to WDW was planning out the customs and hairbows and seeing the interactions with the characters over her outfits...and now it is OVER.  I will have to continue to live vicariously through all of you. I seriously am dreading trying to pack for our trip, what do you bring if you don't have specific themes for each park and ADR
> 
> So Public Service Sewing Announcement...Enjoy your kids customs wearing while it lasts...you never know when it will end!!



Well, Kirsta is 10 and keeps telling me she's too old to be a princess. But she wants updated outfits for Disney so she can still fit in. But she also likes attention. So my fru fru days are over, but I'm still "costuming".


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> It's possible that Mr. Pibb isn't available in this area because he ran for his life.
> 
> At the moment I don't think it matters to Ginger, because apparently someone else is taking her for a ride.  Little does the new guy know, she's going to eat him up!  I don't know if I should warn him or think that he's a big boy who can take care of himself.
> 
> Once you've been with a brawny, bare (and barrel) chested biker, how do you ever go back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully neither of them can reach the pedals, so I don't think they'll get too far.
> 
> Peace


He looks more like the Harley type than the Honda type.  And good thing neither of them can reach the pedals b/c I don't think either of them would be capable of steering or being able to navigate (i.e. see) where they are going.  And why is Ginger up front?  I would think a brawny and barrel chested *individual* would take command of the driver's seat.  My vote is to locate Dr. Pepper and then I think the BMW will be more befitting the situation.



FairydustyPrincesses said:


> Hey beautiful boutiquers . I've read btw and pieces of these threads - idk how you all have time to sew and keep up on these! There are so many great designs on here!
> 
> I'm crazilY trying to finish up Minnie mouse skirts for my three girls 8,3,1 with matching appliqué tanks, a jasmine costume for the oldest who grew out of her bbb costume and handed down to the three year old, hot pink black Amd zebra knot dresses with ruffle pants and Minnie appliqué that the girls designed as well as rapunzel and Flynn costumes for dh and myself for mnsshp. We leave Wednesday
> 
> My one year old (one on tuesday  ) has a serious nursing addiction which cuts into my sewing time ! I'm going seamstress commando today to try and finish up most of the items. I hopped on here while nursing her and after seeing some of your stuff now have a hankering to hit up joanns and design more!
> 
> 
> I just remembered I have to make Minnie appliqué for the mathing am girl dresses that match the Minnie skirts and I'm guessing my girls expect Minnie zebra outfits for the dolls too.
> 
> I just started sewing a few months ago and love it and already ready to upgrade my machine
> 
> 
> Can't wait to show  some pics on here and see what else you all come up with!
> Darn you all!


Welcome!  I manage to find the time b/c I lack the 3 y/o and 1 y/o that you have   I can't wait to see your creations!


----------



## teresajoy

honeybear66 said:


> Question
> I have a nice tax rebate coming my way and I would like to buy an embriodery machine with it. Does anyone have any recommendations for what make/model to go for? I don't want anything too complicated but I do want one that will be compatible with the amazing designs on here that can be downloaded.



I like the Brother PE770. 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I am working on a shirt for a customer.  I saved my design in stitch era just like I always do.....using the little arrow at the top and saving it as the "export as an embroidery machine format".  I choose PES format since I have the brother 770 and name it.  I stick my USB stick in my machine and nothing is there!!!  What am I doing wrong?   I am getting so frustrated and really need to get this shirt done!!!  I think this is the way I have always done it.  PLEASE HELP ME BEFORE I GO CRAZY!!!



Sometimes I have problems with SEU. Once in awhile I can save the file in DSG (I think that's what it is) but then it won't let me export to PES. I can never figure out what I'm doing wrong! Sorry I don't have any advice, but I can sympathize!



aboveH20 said:


> You pressed the lightning bolt key, first, right?  That's what did me in initially.



Me too!!!!



FairydustyPrincesses said:


> Hey beautiful boutiquers . I've read btw and pieces of these threads - idk how you all have time to sew and keep up on these! There are so many great designs on here!
> 
> I'm crazilY trying to finish up Minnie mouse skirts for my three girls 8,3,1 with matching appliqué tanks, a jasmine costume for the oldest who grew out of her bbb costume and handed down to the three year old, hot pink black Amd zebra knot dresses with ruffle pants and Minnie appliqué that the girls designed as well as rapunzel and Flynn costumes for dh and myself for mnsshp. We leave Wednesday
> 
> My one year old (one on tuesday  ) has a serious nursing addiction which cuts into my sewing time ! I'm going seamstress commando today to try and finish up most of the items. I hopped on here while nursing her and after seeing some of your stuff now have a hankering to hit up joanns and design more!
> 
> 
> I just remembered I have to make Minnie appliqué for the mathing am girl dresses that match the Minnie skirts and I'm guessing my girls expect Minnie zebra outfits for the dolls too.
> 
> I just started sewing a few months ago and love it and already ready to upgrade my machine
> 
> 
> Can't wait to show  some pics on here and see what else you all come up with!
> Darn you all!



I really can't wait to see everything you are making!


----------



## mphalens

Y'all, I'm posting, I'm sorry I'm not quoting all of the fabulousness!!!  Please forgive me!

Beautiful Cinderella dress and I love the camo diaper bag (and did I see a camo diaper COVER on Facebook???  LOVE that!!!!)


Beth - i'm so sorry your daughter is going through this.  Y'all are in my thoughts and prayers.

Welcome newcomers!

D~ well, I've commented over on your PTR, but YAY! for a girls trip with your girls!!!  So jealous!

There's so much else. . . I keep falling further and further behind.  My boys have been naughty naughty so they're in their room until their father gets home and I was working on a pair of decoupage jeans . . . but I'm doing them totally different than any others I've done, so I hit a road block mentally and came back to the computer for some "me" time. . . I know I'm really stressing when ironing fabric sounds like a nice calming activity

I raised $250 at my yard sale this morning . . . add to that the $75 I made doing a market research study last week and I have enough to join the gym a bunch of my girlfriends belong to AND I'll have a bunch left over for our Disney fund!!!  It's all I can do NOT to spend it on a serger or a nice down payment on a PE770!!! Tell me I'm doing the right thing????


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Blyssfull said:


> my vote is make sure the design is actually saved on your computer then restart your computer and try again.





aboveH20 said:


> You pressed the lightning bolt key, first, right?  That's what did me in initially.



Thanks.  I tried both of these and it still won't show up on my machine.


teresajoy said:


> Sometimes I have problems with SEU. Once in awhile I can save the file in DSG (I think that's what it is) but then it won't let me export to PES. I can never figure out what I'm doing wrong! Sorry I don't have any advice, but I can sympathize!



Frustrating, huh?  

Anyone else have any other suggestions?  It wouldn't be a big deal if this was for me, but it is for a customer and a little girls birthday party.  Let me tell you what I am doing (which I have done before , but now it won't work):
I am taking the minnie head I bought from heathersue and putting a name under it with the waltograph font I downloaded.  So nothing too difficult, but I save it in SEU and then it won't show up on my machine.

FROGGY, you are super great at this stuff.  Have any suggestions?


----------



## lovesdumbo

Caught up from being away on my trip.  So many awesome things posted while I was gone.  Loved all the PR entries posted too.  



babynala said:


> You have probably already left but have fun on your trip.  The backpacks are amazing.  Did you create the fabric for the Pooh backpack by piecing it all together yourself?  Hope you tooth doesn't give you any trouble on your trip - good idea to get some meds just in case.


Thanks!  I did piece the Pooh fabrics together.  I am sad to say that the Pooh bag broke on our trip.  One of the bottom nylon straps pulled out of the bottom of the bag.  The purple nylon strap I used on that bag was not the same quality of the black I used on my son's bag.  Now I have to figure out how to take it apart and fix it.  

Tooth was fine on the trip but I had the root canal finished up on Thursday.  This one hurts more than I remember the one I had done a year ago.  He did say today would be the worst so hopefully it will begin to improve soon.



teresajoy said:


> Yes, we are all going to Disney in May.


Do you have dates?  I plan to go for my bday 5/6.  I have an AP good until 5/11.  I think I will probably take Emma this time.  Would be great to see you again.



NiniMorris said:


> So my special needs son's teacher sent home a note telling me we need to talk, and asked when I was available.  I told her I was available on Wed afternoons, Thurs and Friday mornings.  So what time does she send me the appt time?
> 
> Thursday afternoon!  I told her fine ...but I would only be available for 5 minutes because we had to leave for therapy appts!
> 
> Does anyone else think she doesn't pay attention?
> 
> 
> ..............................
> 
> 
> Ok...I need a fanny/waist pack.  I know they are ugly.  I know they are old fashioned.  I know the fashion police will come and get me.  But I can't carry a bag in the park anymore since my neck surgery.  The doctor suggested an orthopedic one (costing upwards of $50.) but I am too cheap for that!
> 
> I have found some online, but I don't have time for them to be delivered.
> 
> I have checked all the outlet stores, Family dollar, Dollar tree, even WalMart and KMart and Target.  I have checked Dick's Sporting good (thinking they would have one in the biking section)  The only things I can find are for either hunting or fishing...and I really don't want to wear camo to Disney!
> 
> Does anyone have anymore ideas?
> 
> Nini


How frustrating with your DS's teacher.  Hope things work out.

Not the cheapest option but you could buy one at Disney.  I have had this one for years and it is still in great shape.  It says it is sold out but I saw them all over Disney when I was just there:
http://www.disneystore.com/bags-tot...ey-world-resort-waistpack/mp/1254757/1000291/



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *just a quick update on my DD Brendi and her pregnancy...i am so worn out i am just going to copy/past the email i sent to friends/family...thank you all again for the prayers...not sure how much you know about whats up with brendi but i will try to make it sghort...hehe...she thought might be pg on the 19th took test got a neg...started that day....had reg cycle. then took 3 ovualtion test...all pos...weird so did preg test 4 days in a row.,all pos...knew things were not right. told me at work monday morn. started to hurt,was laying in floor at naptime in pain,so went to er after carrider line { 1st day of pre-k} they did blood work and ultrasound,no visable baby but lots of cyts on ovaries...hcg level at 800...told to go to ob/gyn on thurs. fro retest...spotting/bad pain tues. am back to er restes levels,640...
> calls ob/gyn  gets appt. for today and this is what was found out today...
> well we were back at docs with Brendi today,hcg levels were 805 by their test ,up form the 640 on tues at ER which was down from the 800 at ER on mon.???confusing...docs office said they didn't get the 640 reported level/ anyway...doc says because of size of the many cyst on both ovaries { one ovaries cyst are large and have endometriosis on them so will require surgery} they can't tell where the baby is because eit is small and also because the cyst are covering a lot so hard to see tubes...doc siad baby is more than likely in the tube,but no idea which one so doesn't wanna go in and do surgery and mess up tubes without seeing a baby IN it. If baby is in uterus and just small he doesn't wanna risk it. he siad he is sure in years gone by many pregnancies were ended with the docs over reacting and going in and not knowing where baby was...he sent her home,back for hormone { hcg } levels and ultrasound again on tues. back to ER if severe pain due to tubual rupture and then they'd do surgery and maybe get cyst at same time...
> he thinks she got pregnant on aug. 8th and the bleeding on the 19 th was the uterus getting the hormone signal " baby, baby , baby " but the baby didn't move down so the uterus did it's thing since no baby to keep. he said all good pregnancies have cyst on the ovaries,the egg comes from the cyst and the cyst sends the hormones/nutrients for the baby until 12 weeks when the placenta picks up on the care of the baby.YOU LEARN SOMETHING NEW EVERY DAY!
> so once again we wait and pray that all turns out well and that Brendi stays safe and healthy. this is all so sad,scary and heartbreaking....kids don'ty know what's up but Elli keeps sayng her mom is preg...she can tell by the way she walks...sweet lil girl...they want a baby so badly...love you all and thank you for prayers
> *


Prayers for your DD & entire family.



woodkins said:


> I am having sewing jealousy today. Last night I pulled out all of Gianna's customs and only 3 still fit her....which she REFUSES to wear. She says 9 year olds don't dress in Disney clothes, especially not dresses, princesses or character clothing! She won't even wear a minnie tee shirt I found at Target!!
> 
> As I was packing up all of her outgrown customs I seriously (and I am ashamed to admit it) had a good cry. Part of the fun of going to WDW was planning out the customs and hairbows and seeing the interactions with the characters over her outfits...and now it is OVER.  I will have to continue to live vicariously through all of you. I seriously am dreading trying to pack for our trip, what do you bring if you don't have specific themes for each park and ADR
> 
> So Public Service Sewing Announcement...Enjoy your kids customs wearing while it lasts...you never know when it will end!!



My DD (12) went through a stage where she didn't want to wear anything.  She's still over princesses but she once again loves Pooh.  I also say if she won't wear what you make it is time to start sewing for yourself.


----------



## NiniMorris

kdzbear said:


> D- I am so glad that you were able to figure out a trip that works with free dining! You and your girls will have a blast!
> 
> Nini- Somewhere I have some fanny packs with a sorcerer mickey on them. If you still need one, I would be glad to send one to you. I would have to ask my husband where they are when he gets home. He is in charge of the storage room. When is your trip?
> 
> I love the burp cloths and military diaper bag!



Thanks for the offer...I 'think' I have ound one at Bass Pro Shop...just have to get my hubby to take me after church tomorrow...



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks.  I tried both of these and it still won't show up on my machine.
> 
> 
> Frustrating, huh?
> 
> Anyone else have any other suggestions?  It wouldn't be a big deal if this was for me, but it is for a customer and a little girls birthday party.  Let me tell you what I am doing (which I have done before , but now it won't work):
> I am taking the minnie head I bought from heathersue and putting a name under it with the waltograph font I downloaded.  So nothing too difficult, but I save it in SEU and then it won't show up on my machine.
> 
> FROGGY, you are super great at this stuff.  Have any suggestions?



Make sure the design isn't larger than your stitching field....a slight mm too large and it will not show up no matter what you do!


Nini


----------



## tricia

Just finished what I think are the MOST adorable pair of boys pants.  They are for my cousins son and she won't be getting them for a couple of weeks, so no modelled pics, just my floor as usual.




IMG_7891 by tricialee22, on Flickr




IMG_7892 by tricialee22, on Flickr


----------



## mphalens

tricia said:


> Just finished what I think are the MOST adorable pair of boys pants.  They are for my cousins son and she won't be getting them for a couple of weeks, so no modelled pics, just my floor as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7891 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7892 by tricialee22, on Flickr


SO cute!!!!


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> It's possible that Mr. Pibb isn't available in this area because he ran for his life.
> 
> At the moment I don't think it matters to Ginger, because apparently someone else is taking her for a ride.  Little does the new guy know, she's going to eat him up!  I don't know if I should warn him or think that he's a big boy who can take care of himself.
> 
> Once you've been with a brawny, bare (and barrel) chested biker, how do you ever go back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully neither of them can reach the pedals, so I don't think they'll get too far.
> 
> Peace



   
Wow...  I am not sure which one is the winner in this relationship... Rod or Ginger?  I will say that the red bike brings out the sparkle in Ginger's eyes.  



mommy2mrb said:


> well I think you are so talented....being able to sew these tiny little outfit is
> they would love anything you sent...even a card, Lisa loves getting mail! an AG outfit would be great too if you have the time, what about a AG disney t-shirt if that would be quicker to make.



I will see how my weekend goes... hopefully I can pitch in something.



Blyssfull said:


> Oh.Em.G. That is  right there.
> 
> Forget Mr. Pibb... I think Dr. Pepper would be a better catch. He is a "Dr." after all. As long as she doesn't fall for that knock off Dr. Thunder, I think it'll be ok.



I agree completely...  Go with Dr. Pepper...  Dr. Thunder is all looks and no brains.  



tricia said:


> Just finished what I think are the MOST adorable pair of boys pants.  They are for my cousins son and she won't be getting them for a couple of weeks, so no modelled pics, just my floor as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7891 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7892 by tricialee22, on Flickr



These are totally adorable!!!  I just love the little road stripes!

D~


----------



## teresajoy

lovesdumbo said:


> Do you have dates?  I plan to go for my bday 5/6.  I have an AP good until 5/11.  I think I will probably take Emma this time.  Would be great to see you again.



We are planning to be there May 5-19, we will probably be at Pop for the first week. I hope we can meet up! Have you met Heather? She'll be there too. 




tricia said:


> Just finished what I think are the MOST adorable pair of boys pants.  They are for my cousins son and she won't be getting them for a couple of weeks, so no modelled pics, just my floor as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7891 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7892 by tricialee22, on Flickr


Those are very cute!


----------



## lovesdumbo

tricia said:


> Just finished what I think are the MOST adorable pair of boys pants.  They are for my cousins son and she won't be getting them for a couple of weeks, so no modelled pics, just my floor as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7891 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7892 by tricialee22, on Flickr


Adorable!  Love the shirt too.  Your cousin will have a hard time getting them off her DS!



teresajoy said:


> We are planning to be there May 5-19, we will probably be at Pop for the first week. I hope we can meet up! Have you met Heather? She'll be there too.


I haven't met Heather yet.  How fun!


----------



## miprender

honeybear66 said:


> Question
> I have a nice tax rebate coming my way and I would like to buy an embriodery machine with it. Does anyone have any recommendations for what make/model to go for? I don't want anything too complicated but I do want one that will be compatible with the amazing designs on here that can be downloaded.



Most of us on here love our Brother PE770



FairydustyPrincesses said:


> Hey beautiful boutiquers . I've read btw and pieces of these threads - idk how you all have time to sew and keep up on these! There are so many great designs on here!
> 
> I'm crazilY trying to finish up Minnie mouse skirts for my three girls 8,3,1 with matching appliqué tanks, a jasmine costume for the oldest who grew out of her bbb costume and handed down to the three year old, hot pink black Amd zebra knot dresses with ruffle pants and Minnie appliqué that the girls designed as well as rapunzel and Flynn costumes for dh and myself for mnsshp. We leave Wednesday
> 
> My one year old (one on tuesday  ) has a serious nursing addiction which cuts into my sewing time ! I'm going seamstress commando today to try and finish up most of the items. I hopped on here while nursing her and after seeing some of your stuff now have a hankering to hit up joanns and design more!
> 
> 
> I just remembered I have to make Minnie appliqué for the mathing am girl dresses that match the Minnie skirts and I'm guessing my girls expect Minnie zebra outfits for the dolls too.
> 
> I just started sewing a few months ago and love it and already ready to upgrade my machine
> 
> 
> Can't wait to show  some pics on here and see what else you all come up with!
> Darn you all!







mphalens said:


> I raised $250 at my yard sale this morning . . . add to that the $75 I made doing a market research study last week and I have enough to join the gym a bunch of my girlfriends belong to AND I'll have a bunch left over for our Disney fund!!!  It's all I can do NOT to spend it on a serger or a nice down payment on a PE770!!! Tell me I'm doing the right thing????



 That is awesome. We had our one & only yard sale a few years ago and made $75. Too much work for so little money.



tricia said:


> Just finished what I think are the MOST adorable pair of boys pants.  They are for my cousins son and she won't be getting them for a couple of weeks, so no modelled pics, just my floor as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7891 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7892 by tricialee22, on Flickr



Those are adorable.


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> D~ well, I've commented over on your PTR, but YAY! for a girls trip with your girls!!!  So jealous!



Thanks Marianne - I am so excited!  

And thanks to everyone else who's stopped over to my PTR - I am having a lot of fun over there - my usual dorky self - ya know?

I posted my #52 outfit on my PTR...  I will post it here later today.

I am finished with my #51 outfit and I am well over half way done with my #50 outfit.  

I am also hoping to straggle in on Lisa's BG - if I have some extra time this week.

D~


----------



## dianemom2

woodkins said:


> I am having sewing jealousy today. Last night I pulled out all of Gianna's customs and only 3 still fit her....which she REFUSES to wear. She says 9 year olds don't dress in Disney clothes, especially not dresses, princesses or character clothing! She won't even wear a minnie tee shirt I found at Target!!
> 
> So Public Service Sewing Announcement...Enjoy your kids customs wearing while it lasts...you never know when it will end!!


My girls are 11 and 12, they told me when they were 8 and 9 that they were done with Disney clothes.  However, they are still willing to wear some Mickey tie dyes and my younger DD loved Heathersue's Peace, Love, Mickey design.  I agree to enjoy dressing up your little ones while you can.



mphalens said:


> I raised $250 at my yard sale this morning . . . add to that the $75 I made doing a market research study last week and I have enough to join the gym a bunch of my girlfriends belong to AND I'll have a bunch left over for our Disney fund!!!  It's all I can do NOT to spend it on a serger or a nice down payment on a PE770!!! Tell me I'm doing the right thing????


Hooray for your successful yard sale.  We are having one next weekend and I hope I do well.  I am mostly selling the girls' outgrown winter clothes but I usually do very well with them.  My MIL is a shopaholic so my girls have way too many clothes, many of which were never worn because my girls are picky about their clothes.  I'd be having trouble deciding to join the gym or buy the PE770 too!  I am sure that the gym is a much healthier decision, especially if you have friends who will make you go!


----------



## aboveH20

mommy2mrb said:


> that's so dang
> 
> thanks for the laugh!
> 
> figures Ginger would go for the "Bad Boy" :lamo:
> 
> do you just need an empty Mr. Pibb bottle? I can see if we have it here and mail it to you!



I finally got around to researching Mr. Pibb -- always good to do a background check on any suitors.  Apparently he died a slow and painful death and now there's just Pibb, no Mr.   



Blyssfull said:


> Oh.Em.G. That is  right there.
> 
> Forget Mr. Pibb... I think Dr. Pepper would be a better catch. He is a "Dr." after all. As long as she doesn't fall for that knock off Dr. Thunder, I think it'll be ok.



Ginger Pepper.  Mrs. Pepper.  Mrs. Ginger Pepper.  Has a nice ring.




miprender said:


> So Ginger is into BAD Boys. You better keep her away from Dorrrine. We don't want her getting corrupted.



I had to reread to see which Dorrrine to keep her away from.  Too late to save Dorine I guess.



lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay I think that was my limit for smilies.  I am lucky I remembered my no drinking coke rule while reading the disboard.  Where are their helmets?  Safety first you know.  Those bad boys are always looking for trouble.  He does not know what he has gotten into with Ginger.








I don't know.  Does it look safer?



FairydustyPrincesses said:


> I'm crazilY trying to finish up Minnie mouse skirts for my three girls 8,3,1 with matching appliqué tanks, a jasmine costume for the oldest who grew out of her bbb costume and handed down to the three year old, hot pink black Amd zebra knot dresses with ruffle pants and Minnie appliqué that the girls designed as well as rapunzel and Flynn costumes for dh and myself for mnsshp. We leave Wednesday
> 
> 
> I just remembered I have to make Minnie appliqué for the mathing am girl dresses that match the Minnie skirts and I'm guessing my girls expect Minnie zebra outfits for the dolls too.
> 
> Can't wait to show  some pics on here and see what else you all come up with!
> 
> Darn you all!



Welcome and we can't wait to see what you make.  We're always ready, willing and able to "borrow" your ideas.



VBAndrea said:


> He looks more like the Harley type than the Honda type.  And good thing neither of them can reach the pedals b/c I don't think either of them would be capable of steering or being able to navigate (i.e. see) where they are going.  And why is Ginger up front?  I would think a brawny and barrel chested *individual* would take command of the driver's seat.  My vote is to locate Dr. Pepper and then I think the BMW will be more befitting the situation.



Frankly, I think he liked holding onto her.  But people change.








tricia said:


> Just finished what I think are the MOST adorable pair of boys pants.  They are for my cousins son and she won't be getting them for a couple of weeks, so no modelled pics, just my floor as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7891 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7892 by tricialee22, on Flickr



What clever pants.  I love them!



DMGeurts said:


> Wow...  I am not sure which one is the winner in this relationship... Rod or Ginger? * I will say that the red bike brings out the sparkle in Ginger's eyes*.
> 
> 
> D~



How right you are.  I never noticed that before -- see that's the artisit in you speaking.


----------



## SallyfromDE

aboveH20 said:


> I Frankly, I think he liked holding onto her.  But people change.



You should put Gingers antics into a book. I bet others could learn from her mistakes.


----------



## VBAndrea

tricia said:


> Just finished what I think are the MOST adorable pair of boys pants.  They are for my cousins son and she won't be getting them for a couple of weeks, so no modelled pics, just my floor as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7891 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7892 by tricialee22, on Flickr


Adorable!  And very creative!


DMGeurts said:


> Wow...  I am not sure which one is the winner in this relationship... Rod or Ginger?  I will say that the red bike brings out the sparkle in Ginger's eyes.
> D~


Could you please point the sparkle out to me?  I am having trouble locating eyes on Ginger.



aboveH20 said:


> I don't know.  Does it look safer?
> 
> Frankly, I think he liked holding onto her.  But people change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What clever pants.  I love them!


1. Appears much safer for her bum, not so sure about the head.

2. Glad to see Rod is manning up.

3. You need to make a pair of pants like those so Rod can take Ginger for a road trip.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

> Another trip updateSo, BFF and I came to our senses.  Doesn't make sense for her to spend the $$ to bring her dd down, and only get to spend one day in the parks with her.  I am fine with that - because the more I thought about it, I'd rather go with my girls...  Sooooo.....
> 
> My girls and I are planning an all girls trip for March 2012...  during their spring break...  staying at POFQ (really struggled with where to stay) with FD...  8 days.  Super excited - I plan to book this afternoon.  I'd really like to go with bff and her dd, but DH said (after the mass chaos of the girls playing catch up before our trip to The Netherlands) - under no circumstances can the girls miss that much school again.  So, they are going to miss 2 days, so we can check in on time for the last day of FD.  ADRs open up for our dates in 8 days - so I will be booking in the nick of time.
> 
> So, in an effort to pay for this trip... *I need to make (and sell) 52 outfits before Christmas*...  which is (roughly) 4 outfits a week.  Do you think I can do it?  I think the sanity fairy is going to be visiting my sewing room very shortly.
> 
> D~



well - is that counting the 6 for me or no?


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

SallyfromDE said:


> I think most have the 5X7. From what I've heard, the people with the 6X10, don't use it all that much. But that doesn't mean diddly right? I'd like a 6X10, but my budget doesn't. I love my machine. I have the 780D and use a memory stick. Don't know about the 770.



I am the opposite ofeveryone else it seems. I use my 6x10 more than any other hoop. I feel spoiled by the latge designs now and the stuff I want digitized needs to be bigger because it is usually a 2 part design.


----------



## mommy2mrb

aboveH20 said:


> I finally got around to researching Mr. Pibb -- always good to do a background check on any suitors.  Apparently he died a slow and painful death and now there's just Pibb, no Mr.
> 
> oh, poor Mr. Pibb....well its a good thing you checked him out before Ginger got her heart broken.
> 
> Ginger Pepper.  Mrs. Pepper.  Mrs. Ginger Pepper.  Has a nice ring.
> 
> 
> I like that too....hmm see a wedding dress (we hope, no messing around until then) in Ginger's future  because until then we don't want to see any 16oz or little nuggets running around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  Does it look safer?
> 
> as safe as riding a scooter with no limbs every could be!



I just love the "Adventures of Ginger" always gives me a great laugh!


----------



## Blyssfull

One of my friends posted this on facebook and it really is an AMAZING article about Make-a-Wish. (Tho, it has some ugly language it's still worth the read.) It made me lol and tear up... Hope y'all get a chance to read it.

http://www.cracked.com/article_19389_the-8-most-badass-make-a-wish-foundation-wishes.html


----------



## mommy2mrb

Blyssfull said:


> One of my friends posted this on facebook and it really is an AMAZING article about Make-a-Wish. (Tho, it has some ugly language it's still worth the read.) It made me lol and tear up... Hope y'all get a chance to read it.
> 
> http://www.cracked.com/article_19389_the-8-most-badass-make-a-wish-foundation-wishes.html



wow that is quite a lot of potty mouth....some amazing stories of how people rallied together though....love the baseball wish...and way to go for the boy who wanted to meet Ina


----------



## mkwj

Okay girls I need some help.  I am thinking about making a simply sweet princess dress for dd.  I want to use 5 of them on the skirt, but I can't figure out what to put up top on the bodice.  I was thinking maybe a crown.  I don't really want to use one of the princesses.  Any suggestions?????


----------



## lovesdumbo

mkwj said:


> Okay girls I need some help.  I am thinking about making a simply sweet princess dress for dd.  I want to use 5 of them on the skirt, but I can't figure out what to put up top on the bodice.  I was thinking maybe a crown.  I don't really want to use one of the princesses.  Any suggestions?????



I think a crown is a good idea.  How about a castle?


----------



## kidneygirl

My DH told me last night that I could get the Brother PE770 for Christmas!!   After looking at amazon.com, I saw there are a few different packages.  Is it worth it to get the "grand slam" package or is it better to get the basic PE 770 with USB flash port and buy everything else separately?  I'm open for suggestions!


----------



## ireland_nicole

mkwj said:


> Okay girls I need some help.  I am thinking about making a simply sweet princess dress for dd.  I want to use 5 of them on the skirt, but I can't figure out what to put up top on the bodice.  I was thinking maybe a crown.  I don't really want to use one of the princesses.  Any suggestions?????



Or a Minnie head with a crown?


----------



## VBAndrea

kidneygirl said:


> My DH told me last night that I could get the Brother PE770 for Christmas!!   After looking at amazon.com, I saw there are a few different packages.  Is it worth it to get the "grand slam" package or is it better to get the basic PE 770 with USB flash port and buy everything else separately?  I'm open for suggestions!



Personally, I would just buy the basic machine.  Most of us use Marathon thread which is inexpensive.  I wind my own bobbins.  I use do use a more expensive cut away stabilizer but it works for my dd's sensitive skin so I'd rather buy something good that to get whatever Brother gives you.  And chances are the designs you get will be used very little if at all.  

That being said, I really don't know what quality of items come in the grand slam -- I would read the reviews of those who bought it and see what they say.

What a fabulous Xmas present!  Mine was the best Mother's Day present I've ever got!


----------



## honeybear66

miprender said:


> Most of us on here love our Brother PE770



Thanks I thought the brother ones were popular and I really like the look of the 770 but I don't think it can be available in the UK as the only ones listed on the UK Brother website are the Innov ones? 

Does anyone know if they are of similar quality??


----------



## Colleen27

woodkins said:


> As I was packing up all of her outgrown customs I seriously (and I am ashamed to admit it) had a good cry. Part of the fun of going to WDW was planning out the customs and hairbows and seeing the interactions with the characters over her outfits...and now it is OVER.  I will have to continue to live vicariously through all of you. I seriously am dreading trying to pack for our trip, what do you bring if you don't have specific themes for each park and ADR
> 
> So Public Service Sewing Announcement...Enjoy your kids customs wearing while it lasts...you never know when it will end!!



Awww,   .  I'll be so sad when DD10 decided she doesn't want customs, but for now having a 3yo sister keeps her "young". She started out telling me she only wanted a couple new things for our next trip (because she has customs from the last two that she still wears - even to school!  ) but almost every time I've finished something for DD3 I've had DD10 asking for something to match/coordinate. 



Blyssfull said:


> One of my friends posted this on facebook and it really is an AMAZING article about Make-a-Wish. (Tho, it has some ugly language it's still worth the read.) It made me lol and tear up... Hope y'all get a chance to read it.
> 
> http://www.cracked.com/article_19389_the-8-most-badass-make-a-wish-foundation-wishes.html



Love it! The Blizzard/World of Warcraft wish really made me smile. I've spent way too much time and money on that game and it is nice to know at least it is going to a company with heart. 



honeybear66 said:


> Thanks I thought the brother ones were popular and I really like the look of the 770 but I don't think it can be available in the UK as the only ones listed on the UK Brother website are the Innov ones?
> 
> Does anyone know if they are of similar quality??



I'm curious about this too. Right now I'm waffling between the PE770 and the Innov-is 1250D. There's a significant price difference but with as limited as space is in my sewing area I'm thinking the combo machine might be worth the extra cost, especially now that I've added a serger and am in the process of restoring my great-aunt's 1940s Singer. I don't have space for 4 machine to stay set up and I hate hassling with getting them out of storage cases when I need to use them! 

It seems a lot harder to find reviews of the Innov-is machines. I'm not sure if that is because they are more expensive while the PE770 is so much more affordable or what, but I would love to know how they compare.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

mkwj said:


> Okay girls I need some help.  I am thinking about making a simply sweet princess dress for dd.  I want to use 5 of them on the skirt, but I can't figure out what to put up top on the bodice.  I was thinking maybe a crown.  I don't really want to use one of the princesses.  Any suggestions?????



I did a princess dress with a crown on the bodice for my daughter.  Its hard to decide which ones to put on the front and back, but I sorta went with my favorites...


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> I don't know.  Does it look safer?
> 
> 
> Frankly, I think he liked holding onto her.  But people change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How right you are.  I never noticed that before -- see that's the artisit in you speaking.



I think Rod is an amazing man...  to give Ginger the helmet and let her ride on the back...  I think she has herself a winner - now if she can just keep him...  



VBAndrea said:


> Adorable!  And very creative!
> 
> Could you please point the sparkle out to me?  I am having trouble locating eyes on Ginger.



If you squint really hard, with the sun at your back... you can just barely make them out on the monitor... try it.  





VBAndrea said:


> 3. You need to make a pair of pants like those so Rod can take Ginger for a road trip.



Agreed.  



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> well - is that counting the 6 for me or no?



Well, as I am getting your 6 made, they will be included into the 52.  Currently your outfits are #50, #49 & #48...  You you should keep an eye on my PTR over the next couple of days.  



kidneygirl said:


> My DH told me last night that I could get the Brother PE770 for Christmas!!   After looking at amazon.com, I saw there are a few different packages.  Is it worth it to get the "grand slam" package or is it better to get the basic PE 770 with USB flash port and buy everything else separately?  I'm open for suggestions!



Congratulations...  I know - I've said it a trillion times, one day I will own that machine...  It may not be for another 20 years, and it may be a cheepie on Craigslist, but I will own it...  Said the same thing about my Edge 2 years ago - and lookie now... it's mine.  



Diz-Mommy said:


> I did a princess dress with a crown on the bodice for my daughter.  Its hard to decide which ones to put on the front and back, but I sorta went with my favorites...



Absolutely adorable... that little princes of yours is so stinkin' cute!  

OK - for all of you not following my PTR... here's outfit #52... nothing amazing, but fun anyways.  






And an FYI - I just posted #51 on my PTR.    Ooooh, oooh, ooh - and I just changed my siggy to reflect the new number.  

D~


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

Diz-Mommy said:


> I did a princess dress with a crown on the bodice for my daughter.  Its hard to decide which ones to put on the front and back, but I sorta went with my favorites...



This is absolutely adorable!!  LOVE it!!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

Has anyone made or know of a tutorial for a knit twirly skirt?  My daughter has requested one that is VERY TWIRLY !


----------



## mkwj

Diz-Mommy said:


> I did a princess dress with a crown on the bodice for my daughter.  Its hard to decide which ones to put on the front and back, but I sorta went with my favorites...



So cute!!!  That is exactly what I was picturing.  I am just trying to decide if I want to spend another 20 on appliques.  Most of the ones I buy are around $1.


----------



## mphalens

Fly by post - as we're supposed to be having family time this afternoon/evening. . . 

I promised pics of Savannah's coordinating outfit when I got it finished.  I TOOK the pictures, but forgot to post them 

So, here you go!  I used prudentbaby's layer cake tute to make the skirt but added the trim at the hem and the width of my 3 rows is more narrow than theirs. . . but it looks like it will be SUPER TWIRLY (especially since I DID use their lengths for my strips and Savannah only has an 18" waist!). . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and the two outfits together:





I can't wait 'til she can try it on Tuesday!!!  Their first day is Wednesday (together, they do staggered starts and it's usually by last name, but the teacher knew to keep them together). . . .

I have a picture I need to share about a big give item in progress, but don't want to post it here, so can y'all pop over to the big give board and give me some feedback please??? 

ok! gotta run, as Finn is singing, "I am gonna go to Yoforia with my brother and my dad & my mom, yeah, gotta go, gotta go!"


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

mphalens said:


> Fly by post - as we're supposed to be having family time this afternoon/evening. . .
> 
> I promised pics of Savannah's coordinating outfit when I got it finished.  I TOOK the pictures, but forgot to post them
> 
> So, here you go!  I used prudentbaby's layer cake tute to make the skirt but added the trim at the hem and the width of my 3 rows is more narrow than theirs. . . but it looks like it will be SUPER TWIRLY (especially since I DID use their lengths for my strips and Savannah only has an 18" waist!). . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the two outfits together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait 'til she can try it on Tuesday!!!  Their first day is Wednesday (together, they do staggered starts and it's usually by last name, but the teacher knew to keep them together). . . .
> 
> I have a picture I need to share about a big give item in progress, but don't want to post it here, so can y'all pop over to the big give board and give me some feedback please???
> 
> ok! gotta run, as Finn is singing, "I am gonna go to Yoforia with my brother and my dad & my mom, yeah, gotta go, gotta go!"



This set is so cute!!  I love how you coordinated them together!  Very well done!!


----------



## dianemom2

mkwj said:


> Okay girls I need some help.  I am thinking about making a simply sweet princess dress for dd.  I want to use 5 of them on the skirt, but I can't figure out what to put up top on the bodice.  I was thinking maybe a crown.  I don't really want to use one of the princesses.  Any suggestions?????


I think I would do the word "princess" with a small crown above that.  Maybe in metallic gold thread.



mphalens said:


> http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a71/mphalens/c2c6200a.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> and the two outfits together:


So cute!  They are going to look adorable together!


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> Fly by post - as we're supposed to be having family time this afternoon/evening. . .
> 
> I promised pics of Savannah's coordinating outfit when I got it finished.  I TOOK the pictures, but forgot to post them
> 
> So, here you go!  I used prudentbaby's layer cake tute to make the skirt but added the trim at the hem and the width of my 3 rows is more narrow than theirs. . . but it looks like it will be SUPER TWIRLY (especially since I DID use their lengths for my strips and Savannah only has an 18" waist!). . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the two outfits together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait 'til she can try it on Tuesday!!!  Their first day is Wednesday (together, they do staggered starts and it's usually by last name, but the teacher knew to keep them together). . . .
> 
> I have a picture I need to share about a big give item in progress, but don't want to post it here, so can y'all pop over to the big give board and give me some feedback please???
> 
> ok! gotta run, as Finn is singing, "I am gonna go to Yoforia with my brother and my dad & my mom, yeah, gotta go, gotta go!"



These turned out adorable!  They will be so cute on their first day - can you please post pics?

*MKWJ*  I like the crown idea...  I think that would be adorable... or a castle?

D~


----------



## lynnanddbyz

I don't know.  Does it look safer?




I can't stop.  My sides are killing me.  Just remind her not to get too close to Kirsten.  She is too young for boys.  Especially bad boys.


----------



## cogero

Hey girls we are back. Lots of comments in the parks from CM and on the cruise.

We had a blast but came home to bad news. My 13 yearold nephew who had a near drowning at 2 passed this afternoon not what you want to come home too.

I am waiting to hear more. Now to go and catch up.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

lovesdumbo said:


> I think a crown is a good idea.  How about a castle?



I was going to say a castle.  That would be perfect with the princesses.


----------



## mommy2mrb

cogero said:


> Hey girls we are back. Lots of comments in the parks from CM and on the cruise.
> 
> We had a blast but came home to bad news. My 13 yearold nephew who had a near drowning at 2 passed this afternoon not what you want to come home too.
> 
> I am waiting to hear more. Now to go and catch up.



Oh Chiara.... so sorry for you family, will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## lovesdumbo

cogero said:


> We had a blast but came home to bad news. My 13 yearold nephew who had a near drowning at 2 passed this afternoon not what you want to come home too.


So sorry for your loss.  So sad.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

mkwj said:


> So cute!!!  That is exactly what I was picturing.  I am just trying to decide if I want to spend another 20 on appliques.  Most of the ones I buy are around $1.



Thank you all for the kind words on my dress, I know I've posted it before.  But I thought since you were asking about what to do on top I'd share it again.  Plus I sort of love showing off my baby girl

Yeah, the princess appliqués were an investment, but I just love how Kira's stitched out.  I'm going to take the dress apart once she's grown out of it and use the bottom panel for a small princess quilt.  I might try some transfer fabric and do sort of a scrapbook quilt from her first trip to Disney...I'm still sewing it in my brain right now.  Usually things turn out so differently in real life vs. my finished project in my brain 

Make sure to post your dress!!  I love seeing everyone's take on the princess dress!


----------



## mphalens

Chiara- I am so sorry for your family's loss!!!!! What a sad homecoming from such a magical place


----------



## DMGeurts

cogero said:


> Hey girls we are back. Lots of comments in the parks from CM and on the cruise.
> 
> We had a blast but came home to bad news. My 13 yearold nephew who had a near drowning at 2 passed this afternoon not what you want to come home too.
> 
> I am waiting to hear more. Now to go and catch up.



Oh Chiara - I am so very sorry for your family's loss.  

D~


----------



## ivey_family

cogero said:


> Hey girls we are back. Lots of comments in the parks from CM and on the cruise.
> 
> We had a blast but came home to bad news. My 13 yearold nephew who had a near drowning at 2 passed this afternoon not what you want to come home too.
> 
> I am waiting to hear more. Now to go and catch up.



Oh, how sad!  I'm so sorry!  Prayers for the whole family!

Regards,
C.


----------



## PurpleEars

Wow am I ever behind on this thread! As some of you know from the Big Gives, I got quite sick back in June and I had been away for quite some time. Fortunately I received very good medical care and even mostly recovered in time for our August trip. We just got home last night.

I wore mostly home-made clothes during our 10 day trip (the only thing that was not made by me was a Disneyland T-shirt - I made dresses, blouses, skirts, and skorts) and used my Minnie Rosetta Bag version 2.0. DH and I had matching custom mouse ears. We got lots of comments on the ears, the bag, and some of my outfits. A number of cast members and guests told me that I should sell my creations (which made me feel pretty good about my work). For those of you who has children outgrowing customs - it is fun sewing for yourself. Who knows, maybe they will decide they want something too if they see that customs can have a more mature look. I will post some pictures of my outfits after I finish sorting the pictures from the trip.

I was on a customs hunt during our trip and only saw a handful of them. The majority of the parents I talked to purchased their customs. I only met one mom who made her DD's dresses. I was hoping to bump into a couple of Disboutiquers while we were there, but unfortunately that didn't happen.

Chiara - I am sorry to hear about your family's loss. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

cogero said:


> Hey girls we are back. Lots of comments in the parks from CM and on the cruise.
> 
> We had a blast but came home to bad news. My 13 yearold nephew who had a near drowning at 2 passed this afternoon not what you want to come home too.
> 
> I am waiting to hear more. Now to go and catch up.


*so sorry for your families loss...prayers for you all...*


----------



## jessica52877

honeybear66 said:


> Thanks I thought the brother ones were popular and I really like the look of the 770 but I don't think it can be available in the UK as the only ones listed on the UK Brother website are the Innov ones?
> 
> Does anyone know if they are of similar quality??



I have an Innov 1250 D. More about it below.



Colleen27 said:


> I'm curious about this too. Right now I'm waffling between the PE770 and the Innov-is 1250D. There's a significant price difference but with as limited as space is in my sewing area I'm thinking the combo machine might be worth the extra cost, especially now that I've added a serger and am in the process of restoring my great-aunt's 1940s Singer. I don't have space for 4 machine to stay set up and I hate hassling with getting them out of storage cases when I need to use them!
> 
> It seems a lot harder to find reviews of the Innov-is machines. I'm not sure if that is because they are more expensive while the PE770 is so much more affordable or what, but I would love to know how they compare.



I have the Innov-is 1250D. I also have a ult2002d from 2001. I liked it when they stuck with year names! Anyways, I took my one in for service and decided we were buying another. I hated not having a back up in case something ever happened. I really only sew on either anymore besides adding names to shirts. The dealer really thought I wouldn't be happy with the smaller machine especially after having owned the nicer larger and biggest at one point. He probably was going for the big sell especially since DH was just like get the big one. 

I am more then happy with everything I have used it for. Like I said, I really only sew by hand appliques using it. Although I have done a few 5x7 appliques on it, they were all Heathersue's. All the 1250 is in reality is the 770 with sewing capability too. 

I will say that I lowered the feed dogs the other day and then they wouldn't come back up correctly, a bit of messing with the machine and they are up again. I'll never put them back down though! I have an issue with feed dogs for some reason. On my old machine they are stuck up. I never lower them for machine embroidery. 

If you have any more specific questions feel free to pm or ask. I try and read everything posted. 

I use marathon thread and prewound bobbins for both machines. I cannot wind a bobbin using the empty prewounds on my newer machine but really, most just toss them when they are done. I wind my colored thread on them. A simple solution is to actually buy the bobbins it says to use for sewing! 



mkwj said:


> So cute!!!  That is exactly what I was picturing.  I am just trying to decide if I want to spend another 20 on appliques.  Most of the ones I buy are around $1.



I did a Haunted Mansion outfit once and about fainted at the price after I bought all the designs! But it was well worth it!



cogero said:


> Hey girls we are back. Lots of comments in the parks from CM and on the cruise.
> 
> We had a blast but came home to bad news. My 13 yearold nephew who had a near drowning at 2 passed this afternoon not what you want to come home too.
> 
> I am waiting to hear more. Now to go and catch up.



I am so sorry to hear this Chiara. Prayers for your family.


----------



## jessica52877

I forgot to say that most of all I love having to not switch out the arm for sewing/embroidery. It only takes seconds but for some reason I just love not having to do it! The extra cost is well worth the nicer sewing part. I have the costco whatever # it is and I do love it and sews just fine the extra touches on the 1450 make me extra happy and I can sew probably 2x as fast on it.


----------



## FairydustyPrincesses

Oh my goodness chiara what a sad homecoming I am so sorry! 

Does anyone know the name of the dress you make on baby's first birthday and then you can alter it every year Til it eventually becomes a shirt and any good patterns forthis type of dress?


----------



## squirrel

Oh what terrible news to come home to Chiara.

I know the Disboutique Runway is almost over, but I think it would be a good idea to post next weeks challenge in the Runway thread.  It would make it easier for people to find out the requirements.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I haven't been on here in ages and there's WAY too much to quote.  I've been swamped with work and wedding stuff for my 2nd daughter, who gets married in less than a month!

Here's a few things I managed to finish lately.

Back to school outfits for Alexa and Connor.






Back of Alexa's shirt.






Outfits I did for Gabriella's Big Give.






For her parents, the shirt is damp because I was getting the washable marker off.






A Minnie Dress I did for the daughter of an online friend.  This little girl has been really ill and I started by volunteering to make a dress for her and then I decided to do something for the whole family.  Plus AK outfits because those are my favorite to do!


























Thanks for looking!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

mkwj said:


> Okay girls I need some help.  I am thinking about making a simply sweet princess dress for dd.  I want to use 5 of them on the skirt, but I can't figure out what to put up top on the bodice.  I was thinking maybe a crown.  I don't really want to use one of the princesses.  Any suggestions?????



I did a Simply Sweet princess dress for Alexa last October and used a crown on the bodice.






I didn't get a good picture of the skirt while we were at WDW but here is one from before the trip.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

cogero said:


> Hey girls we are back. Lots of comments in the parks from CM and on the cruise.
> 
> We had a blast but came home to bad news. My 13 yearold nephew who had a near drowning at 2 passed this afternoon not what you want to come home too.
> 
> I am waiting to hear more. Now to go and catch up.



I am so sorry.  I will be praying for your family.  Hugs!


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> I promised pics of Savannah's coordinating outfit when I got it finished.  I TOOK the pictures, but forgot to post them
> 
> So, here you go!  I used prudentbaby's layer cake tute to make the skirt but added the trim at the hem and the width of my 3 rows is more narrow than theirs. . . but it looks like it will be SUPER TWIRLY (especially since I DID use their lengths for my strips and Savannah only has an 18" waist!). . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the two outfits together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait 'til she can try it on Tuesday!!!  Their first day is Wednesday (together, they do staggered starts and it's usually by last name, but the teacher knew to keep them together). . . .
> 
> I have a picture I need to share about a big give item in progress, but don't want to post it here, so can y'all pop over to the big give board and give me some feedback please???
> 
> ok! gotta run, as Finn is singing, "I am gonna go to Yoforia with my brother and my dad & my mom, yeah, gotta go, gotta go!"


Adorable!  My dd who is 7 (almost 8) has a 20 inch waist so it's easy to give her lots of twirl as well.  I hope we get to see pics of the kids together wearing the set.  



cogero said:


> Hey girls we are back. Lots of comments in the parks from CM and on the cruise.
> 
> We had a blast but came home to bad news. My 13 yearold nephew who had a near drowning at 2 passed this afternoon not what you want to come home too.
> 
> I am waiting to hear more. Now to go and catch up.


 I am so very sorry to hear about your nephew.



PurpleEars said:


> Wow am I ever behind on this thread! As some of you know from the Big Gives, I got quite sick back in June and I had been away for quite some time. Fortunately I received very good medical care and even mostly recovered in time for our August trip. We just got home last night.
> 
> I wore mostly home-made clothes during our 10 day trip (the only thing that was not made by me was a Disneyland T-shirt - I made dresses, blouses, skirts, and skorts) and used my Minnie Rosetta Bag version 2.0. DH and I had matching custom mouse ears. We got lots of comments on the ears, the bag, and some of my outfits. A number of cast members and guests told me that I should sell my creations (which made me feel pretty good about my work). For those of you who has children outgrowing customs - it is fun sewing for yourself. Who knows, maybe they will decide they want something too if they see that customs can have a more mature look. I will post some pictures of my outfits after I finish sorting the pictures from the trip.
> 
> I was on a customs hunt during our trip and only saw a handful of them. The majority of the parents I talked to purchased their customs. I only met one mom who made her DD's dresses. I was hoping to bump into a couple of Disboutiquers while we were there, but unfortunately that didn't happen.


I'm glad you were all better for your trip -- I can't wait to see pics!



squirrel said:


> Oh what terrible news to come home to Chiara.
> 
> I know the Disboutique Runway is almost over, but I think it would be a good idea to post next weeks challenge in the Runway thread.  It would make it easier for people to find out the requirements.


I think Teresa has started posting the weekly projects on page 1 for easy reference, so check there.  I don't think week 6 has been posted yet -- if it has I missed it.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I haven't been on here in ages and there's WAY too much to quote.  I've been swamped with work and wedding stuff for my 2nd daughter, who gets married in less than a month!
> 
> Here's a few things I managed to finish lately.
> 
> Back to school outfits for Alexa and Connor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Alexa's shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outfits I did for Gabriella's Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For her parents, the shirt is damp because I was getting the washable marker off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Minnie Dress I did for the daughter of an online friend.  This little girl has been really ill and I started by volunteering to make a dress for her and then I decided to do something for the whole family.  Plus AK outfits because those are my favorite to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


I love the BTS shirts -- I really should do one for my ds who starts tomorrow.  DD has her standby BTS dress which I redid the bodice on so it should fit her again (never had her try it on, but used the SS bodice for it so am hopeful it fits fine!).  Where did you get the designs from for the shirts?  DS would only tolerate a school rocks one.  But I do have time to squeak that into to today's schedule as school starts tomorrow.

I saw your BG outfits -- I can never remember if I comment there or not as sometimes I save the comments for here.  I love the appliques you used for both the kids and the parents, and that skirt is so sweet (exactly the style I love to make to make for patchwork, so naturally I think it's perfect ).

And what an amazingly kind gesture to make not one, but several outfits for your friend's friend and family.  You must have spent a lot of time doing those.  I hope they are very appreciated by the family.  I love random acts of kindness like that.


----------



## DMGeurts

PurpleEars said:


> Wow am I ever behind on this thread! As some of you know from the Big Gives, I got quite sick back in June and I had been away for quite some time. Fortunately I received very good medical care and even mostly recovered in time for our August trip. We just got home last night.
> 
> I wore mostly home-made clothes during our 10 day trip (the only thing that was not made by me was a Disneyland T-shirt - I made dresses, blouses, skirts, and skorts) and used my Minnie Rosetta Bag version 2.0. DH and I had matching custom mouse ears. We got lots of comments on the ears, the bag, and some of my outfits. A number of cast members and guests told me that I should sell my creations (which made me feel pretty good about my work). For those of you who has children outgrowing customs - it is fun sewing for yourself. Who knows, maybe they will decide they want something too if they see that customs can have a more mature look. I will post some pictures of my outfits after I finish sorting the pictures from the trip.
> 
> I was on a customs hunt during our trip and only saw a handful of them. The majority of the parents I talked to purchased their customs. I only met one mom who made her DD's dresses. I was hoping to bump into a couple of Disboutiquers while we were there, but unfortunately that didn't happen.



I am so glad you were feeling better in time for your trip!

I cannot wait to see your customs!  I am especially anxious to see your custom Mickey ears - I was thinking about making some for our trip in March - but I have no idea how to go about it.  



squirrel said:


> Oh what terrible news to come home to Chiara.
> 
> I know the Disboutique Runway is almost over, but I think it would be a good idea to post next weeks challenge in the Runway thread.  It would make it easier for people to find out the requirements.



This is a wonderful idea!

Also, I was thinking that it might be fun to do it annually at a different time of the year, when more people can participate/have the time...  Say like the Jan/feb time - when people are stuck in the house, but finished with their holiday festivities???



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I haven't been on here in ages and there's WAY too much to quote.  I've been swamped with work and wedding stuff for my 2nd daughter, who gets married in less than a month!
> 
> Here's a few things I managed to finish lately.
> 
> Back to school outfits for Alexa and Connor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I love it all - what an amazing thing to do!  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I did a Simply Sweet princess dress for Alexa last October and used a crown on the bodice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get a good picture of the skirt while we were at WDW but here is one from before the trip.



Adorable!!

Running late this morning - must go get ready for work.  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

Diz-Mommy said:


> Yeah, the princess appliqués were an investment, but I just love how Kira's stitched out.  I'm going to take the dress apart once she's grown out of it and use the bottom panel for a small princess quilt.  I might try some transfer fabric and do sort of a scrapbook quilt from her first trip to Disney...I'm still sewing it in my brain right now.  Usually things turn out so differently in real life vs. my finished project in my brain
> 
> Make sure to post your dress!!  I love seeing everyone's take on the princess dress!


 I'd bet you could also take off the bodice and make a new one in a larger size so that she can wear the dress for longer.  Then after that you can make the skirt panels into a quilt.  What a great idea to make it into something else.



FairydustyPrincesses said:


> Does anyone know the name of the dress you make on baby's first birthday and then you can alter it every year Til it eventually becomes a shirt and any good patterns forthis type of dress?


 I've never heard of it but I would love to see that!  What a cute baby gift that would be!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I haven't been on here in ages and there's WAY too much to quote.  I've been swamped with work and wedding stuff for my 2nd daughter, who gets married in less than a month!
> 
> Here's a few things I managed to finish lately.
> 
> Back to school outfits for Alexa and Connor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Alexa's shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outfits I did for Gabriella's Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For her parents, the shirt is damp because I was getting the washable marker off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Minnie Dress I did for the daughter of an online friend.  This little girl has been really ill and I started by volunteering to make a dress for her and then I decided to do something for the whole family.  Plus AK outfits because those are my favorite to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Wow!  Everything looks terrific.  It was so nice of you make not just a dress for the little girls but stuff for the entire family.  I hope that the little girl will recover from whatever she has been sick with.  The first day of school outfits look great!


Chiara-  So glad to  hear that your trip was great!  I can't wait to hear some details.  What a sad way to come home though! Sorry to hear such sad news!


----------



## aboveH20

Diz-Mommy said:


> I did a princess dress with a crown on the bodice for my daughter.  Its hard to decide which ones to put on the front and back, but I sorta went with my favorites...



Wow.  I  it.





DMGeurts said:


> OK - for all of you not following my PTR... here's outfit #52... nothing amazing, but fun anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Looks great.  



mphalens said:


> So, here you go!  I used prudentbaby's layer cake tute to make the skirt but added the trim at the hem and the width of my 3 rows is more narrow than theirs. . . but it looks like it will be SUPER TWIRLY (especially since I DID use their lengths for my strips and Savannah only has an 18" waist!). . .



Super twily is right.  I love _both _of your BTS outfits.



cogero said:


> Hey girls we are back. Lots of comments in the parks from CM and on the cruise.
> 
> We had a blast but came home to bad news. My 13 yearold nephew who had a near drowning at 2 passed this afternoon not what you want to come home too.
> 
> I am waiting to hear more. Now to go and catch up.



Chiara, so glad you had a good time on your much anticipated trip, but how sad to come back to such news.  Your family is in my prayers.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Yeah, the princess appliqués were an investment, but I just love how Kira's stitched out.  *I'm going to take the dress apart once she's grown out of it and use the bottom panel for a small princess quilt. * I might try some transfer fabric and do sort of a scrapbook quilt from her first trip to Disney...I'm still sewing it in my brain right now.  Usually things turn out so differently in real life vs. my finished project in my brain



Great idea.  



PurpleEars said:


> Wow am I ever behind on this thread! As some of you know from the Big Gives, I got quite sick back in June and I had been away for quite some time. Fortunately I received very good medical care and even mostly recovered in time for our August trip. We just got home last night.
> 
> I wore mostly home-made clothes during our 10 day trip (the only thing that was not made by me was a Disneyland T-shirt - I made dresses, blouses, skirts, and skorts) and used my Minnie Rosetta Bag version 2.0. DH and I had matching custom mouse ears. We got lots of comments on the ears, the bag, and some of my outfits. A number of cast members and guests told me that I should sell my creations (which made me feel pretty good about my work). For those of you who has children outgrowing customs - it is fun sewing for yourself. Who knows, maybe they will decide they want something too if they see that customs can have a more mature look. I will post some pictures of my outfits after I finish sorting the pictures from the trip.
> 
> I was on a customs hunt during our trip and only saw a handful of them. The majority of the parents I talked to purchased their customs. I only met one mom who made her DD's dresses. I was hoping to bump into a couple of Disboutiquers while we were there, but unfortunately that didn't happen.



Glad to hear your health has improved and can't wait to see your outfits.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I haven't been on here in ages and there's WAY too much to quote.  I've been swamped with work and wedding stuff for my 2nd daughter, who gets married in less than a month!
> 
> Here's a few things I managed to finish lately.
> 
> Back to school outfits for Alexa and Connor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Alexa's shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outfits I did for Gabriella's Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For her parents, the shirt is damp because I was getting the washable marker off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Minnie Dress I did for the daughter of an online friend.  This little girl has been really ill and I started by volunteering to make a dress for her and then I decided to do something for the whole family.  Plus AK outfits because those are my favorite to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



You've been busy.  Makes me think I should spend more time sewing and less time posting.  I love the back of your daughter's shirt.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I did a Simply Sweet princess dress for Alexa last October and used a crown on the bodice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get a good picture of the skirt while we were at WDW but here is one from before the trip.



Beautiful.


----------



## mkwj

Diz-Mommy said:


> Yeah, the princess appliqués were an investment, but I just love how Kira's stitched out.  I'm going to take the dress apart once she's grown out of it and use the bottom panel for a small princess quilt.  I might try some transfer fabric and do sort of a scrapbook quilt from her first trip to Disney...I'm still sewing it in my brain right now.  Usually things turn out so differently in real life vs. my finished project in my brain
> 
> Make sure to post your dress!!  I love seeing everyone's take on the princess dress!



that is a great idea.  I have also thought of pillows too.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> A Minnie Dress I did for the daughter of an online friend.  This little girl has been really ill and I started by volunteering to make a dress for her and then I decided to do something for the whole family.  Plus AK outfits because those are my favorite to do!



I am so glad you posted this.  I was laying out this exact material yesterday trying to figure out what to use for the bodice.  The pink looks perfect.  I don't think I liked it when I put it next to it because it was the wrong pink.  You solved my dilema.  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I did a Simply Sweet princess dress for Alexa last October and used a crown on the bodice.



This is adorable.  I think I am just going to have to break down and buy the princesses.  DD would love it.  



dianemom2 said:


> I'd bet you could also take off the bodice and make a new one in a larger size so that she can wear the dress for longer.  Then after that you can make the skirt panels into a quilt.  What a great idea to make it into something else.



This is a great idea too.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

cogero said:


> Hey girls we are back. Lots of comments in the parks from CM and on the cruise.
> 
> We had a blast but came home to bad news. My 13 yearold nephew who had a near drowning at 2 passed this afternoon not what you want to come home too.
> 
> I am waiting to hear more. Now to go and catch up.



I'm so sorry for your loss   Your family is in my prayers 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I did a Simply Sweet princess dress for Alexa last October and used a crown on the bodice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get a good picture of the skirt while we were at WDW but here is one from before the trip.



That is really cute!!  I love how the bodice has a 3d look to it too.


----------



## InkspressYourself

Here are a few of the outfits for our upcoming trip.  We are leaving on Saturday the 10th.  If anyone sees us, I'd be thrilled if you said hello.

I credit all of you here for teaching me to sew.  Thank you so much for all of the tips and inspiration.  I don't post often, but read as much as I can.
















for the Animal Kingdom...she was mad because she said it's cold here.






Rapunzel...







Dawn


----------



## VBAndrea

InkspressYourself said:


> Here are a few of the outfits for our upcoming trip.  We are leaving on Saturday the 10th.  If anyone sees us, I'd be thrilled if you said hello.
> 
> I credit all of you here for teaching me to sew.  Thank you so much for all of the tips and inspiration.  I don't post often, but read as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the Animal Kingdom...she was mad because she said it's cold here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapunzel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn


Wow!!!  You are most talented   I could never do a Belle like that!  It's amazing.  The Ak set is my favorite though -- is that a 6x10 applique? It looks HUGE, or perhaps your dd is just tiny.  Beautiful work!


----------



## cogero

InkspressYourself said:


> Here are a few of the outfits for our upcoming trip.  We are leaving on Saturday the 10th.  If anyone sees us, I'd be thrilled if you said hello.
> 
> I credit all of you here for teaching me to sew.  Thank you so much for all of the tips and inspiration.  I don't post often, but read as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the Animal Kingdom...she was mad because she said it's cold here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapunzel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn



I love these.

Funny story on the trip. We were riding from Kidani to Epcot for our princess dinner and a family on the bus fell in love with Cs outfit. Even asked if I would of been interested in making sets for their 3 girls but that outfit took me over 10 hours of sewing the appliques. I couldn't even think of the right price to ask. But I was flattered with the attention from this family.

I saw a few girls in pillowcase dress but nothing else.

I think for the December trip I am going to attempt a rosetta bag for me. Also Miss C decided to reuse the skirts and I will just redo some shirts so she can layer.

So our next trip is 110 days now to decide what to do for the boy LOL. 

Thanks for all the prayers and thoughts they are appreciated


----------



## princesskayla

cogero said:


> Hey girls we are back. Lots of comments in the parks from CM and on the cruise.
> 
> We had a blast but came home to bad news. My 13 yearold nephew who had a near drowning at 2 passed this afternoon not what you want to come home too.
> 
> I am waiting to hear more. Now to go and catch up.



I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## princesskayla

Disboutique Runway

Challenge 6 

This will be the final Disboutique Runway challenge. So if you want to join, now is your chance! I am going to extend the deadline for this project to give everyone a chance to work on it! 

This week's theme: Your favorite Disney character/movie. 

Rules: 
1. Must be made during the challenge period. (Can't be something you have made before)
2. Must be made from a pattern/tutorial that you have never used before, or make your own.
3. You must modify some portion of the pattern/tutorial to make it your own. (ie: change type of strap, modify length, modify hem line, add buttons, add zipper....) 
4. Include the pattern that used (or let us know you made your own) and the modifications that you used with the submission photos. 


Deadline for entry... Monday, Sept 19 at midnight EST. That will give you two weeks. 

This is the final challenge...so I wanted it to be challenging! Happy sewing everyone!!!


----------



## princesskayla

princesskayla said:


> It has been great fun to challenge ourselves and see what we can make.
> This week is going to stretch our abilites just a little more...
> 
> Disboutique Runway - Week 5
> 
> Challenge: Make an outfit inspired by Disney Dining.
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Can be any type of project. ie: dress, shirt, bag...
> 2. Must include a new sewing technique that you have never used before.
> This can be shirring, smoking, hand embroidery, zippers. The list is not inclusive, just an idea of techniques.
> 3. By nature of this challenge, must be made this week.
> 4. Include a close up picture of your new sewing technique and a description of what you did.
> 
> 
> The winner of this week's challenge will recieve a very cool prize... 1 yard of custom quilting weight fabric from http://www.spoonflower.com/. This site you can design your own fabric and have it printed. Go check it out. (I ordered a couple yards and I am waiting for it to be shipped.) Of course, you will also get to be this week's Sewing Princess. Go forth and sew!



Please submit Week 5 - Disney Dining projects to me before MN tonight. If I have received your entry, I have responded to it. You can PM me with the pictures posted like you would on this thread (that is the easiest way for me to transfer it over to the new thread) or send me the URL to your pictures already posted to the internet (like on photobucket or facebook) to jonicarroll [at] yahoo [dot] com. 

We have some great projects submitted so far.. can't wait to see the rest!!


----------



## aboveH20

InkspressYourself said:


> Here are a few of the outfits for our upcoming trip.  We are leaving on Saturday the 10th.  If anyone sees us, I'd be thrilled if you said hello.
> 
> I credit all of you here for teaching me to sew.  Thank you so much for all of the tips and inspiration.  I don't post often, but read as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the Animal Kingdom...she was mad because she said it's cold here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapunzel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn



Everything looks great.  Can I ask what pattern you used for Belle?  The current Give girl is interested in a Belle dress so I did a bit of Googling this morning without much luck.  If I were to do it I would need an exisitng pattern, not frankenpattern six other patterns.


----------



## princesskayla

aboveH20 said:


> Everything looks great.  Can I ask what pattern you used for Belle?  The current Give girl is interested in a Belle dress so I did a bit of Googling this morning without much luck.  If I were to do it I would need an exisitng pattern, not frankenpattern six other patterns.



Simplicity has the Belle pattern- wonder if you could get it for $1 today because it it Labor Day?


----------



## teresajoy

aboveH20 said:


> Everything looks great.  Can I ask what pattern you used for Belle?  The current Give girl is interested in a Belle dress so I did a bit of Googling this morning without much luck.  If I were to do it I would need an exisitng pattern, not frankenpattern six other patterns.




Should I get my hopes up that you are going to try a Belle dress for Lisa?? I hope you do!!! She REALLY REALLY wants one!


----------



## aboveH20

princesskayla said:


> Simplicity has the Belle pattern- wonder if you could get it for $1 today because it it Labor Day?



From my research this morning it's out of print.


----------



## mommy2mrb

teresajoy said:


> Should I get my hopes up that you are going to try a Belle dress for Lisa?? I hope you do!!! She REALLY REALLY wants one!





oh, waiting, holding my breath she says yes ......Lisa would be over the moon


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> Everything looks great.  Can I ask what pattern you used for Belle?  The current Give girl is interested in a Belle dress so I did a bit of Googling this morning without much luck.  If I were to do it I would need an exisitng pattern, not frankenpattern six other patterns.





teresajoy said:


> Should I get my hopes up that you are going to try a Belle dress for Lisa?? I hope you do!!! She REALLY REALLY wants one!





mommy2mrb said:


> oh, waiting, holding my breath she says yes ......Lisa would be over the moon



Ladies, what about PMing Lynette?  Her Belle dresses are gorgeous.  Knowing Lynette she probably makes her own pattern, but it's worth a shot (I don't know her user name  I just know she's Queen of princess dresses).


----------



## FairydustyPrincesses

Ladies I need help. 

I conned dh into dressing up for mnsshp and decided making a vest for him would be simple so decided Flynn and rapunzel. 

The vest pattern I got was a actuay jack sparrow because of length but I need the shoulder parts of flynns. Any idea how to attack that? I thong I'd have plenty of time to play around but wih a three year old and a baby whose first day is tomorrow didn't Happen. My three girls added to their custom orders for the trip putting me behind . 

Did I mention we leave wed and my dress bodice is only pinned and no sleeves even cut yet !

Please toss any ideas my way thanks so much I'm off to sew!!!


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> Ladies, what about PMing Lynette?  Her Belle dresses are gorgeous.  Knowing Lynette she probably makes her own pattern, but it's worth a shot (I don't know her user name  I just know she's Queen of princess dresses).



 I'm embarassed to admit I'm not sure to whom you're referring.  Maybe she'll see this and chime in.


----------



## VBAndrea

mommy2mrb said:


> oh, waiting, holding my breath she says yes ......Lisa would be over the moon



And don't hold your breath-- you will die.  This is Cheryl we're talking about -- unless she hitches a ride to the fabric store with Rod and Ginger she could take awhile to decide.

ME ---> who only came downstairs to let the dogs out -- back to the sewing space to continue work on Katelyn's give I must go


----------



## mommy2mrb

VBAndrea said:


> And don't hold your breath-- you will die.  This is Cheryl we're talking about -- unless she hitches a ride to the fabric store with Rod and Ginger she could take awhile to decide.
> 
> ME ---> who only came downstairs to let the dogs out -- back to the sewing space to continue work on Katelyn's give I must go


----------



## teresajoy

mphalens said:


> Fly by post - as we're supposed to be having family time this afternoon/evening. . .
> 
> I promised pics of Savannah's coordinating outfit when I got it finished.  I TOOK the pictures, but forgot to post them
> 
> So, here you go!  I used prudentbaby's layer cake tute to make the skirt but added the trim at the hem and the width of my 3 rows is more narrow than theirs. . . but it looks like it will be SUPER TWIRLY (especially since I DID use their lengths for my strips and Savannah only has an 18" waist!). . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the two outfits together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait 'til she can try it on Tuesday!!!  Their first day is Wednesday (together, they do staggered starts and it's usually by last name, but the teacher knew to keep them together). . . .
> 
> I have a picture I need to share about a big give item in progress, but don't want to post it here, so can y'all pop over to the big give board and give me some feedback please???
> 
> ok! gotta run, as Finn is singing, "I am gonna go to Yoforia with my brother and my dad & my mom, yeah, gotta go, gotta go!"



How absolutely adorable!!!!!! 



cogero said:


> Hey girls we are back. Lots of comments in the parks from CM and on the cruise.
> 
> We had a blast but came home to bad news. My 13 yearold nephew who had a near drowning at 2 passed this afternoon not what you want to come home too.
> 
> I am waiting to hear more. Now to go and catch up.



Chiara, I'm so very sorry. Do you know what happened? 


PurpleEars said:


> Wow am I ever behind on this thread! As some of you know from the Big Gives, I got quite sick back in June and I had been away for quite some time. Fortunately I received very good medical care and even mostly recovered in time for our August trip. We just got home last night.
> 
> I wore mostly home-made clothes during our 10 day trip (the only thing that was not made by me was a Disneyland T-shirt - I made dresses, blouses, skirts, and skorts) and used my Minnie Rosetta Bag version 2.0. DH and I had matching custom mouse ears. We got lots of comments on the ears, the bag, and some of my outfits. A number of cast members and guests told me that I should sell my creations (which made me feel pretty good about my work). For those of you who has children outgrowing customs - it is fun sewing for yourself. Who knows, maybe they will decide they want something too if they see that customs can have a more mature look. I will post some pictures of my outfits after I finish sorting the pictures from the trip.
> 
> I was on a customs hunt during our trip and only saw a handful of them. The majority of the parents I talked to purchased their customs. I only met one mom who made her DD's dresses. I was hoping to bump into a couple of Disboutiquers while we were there, but unfortunately that didn't happen.
> 
> Chiara - I am sorry to hear about your family's loss. Sending hugs your way.



I'm glad to see that you are back! I can't wait to see some pictures of your trip. 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I haven't been on here in ages and there's WAY too much to quote.  I've been swamped with work and wedding stuff for my 2nd daughter, who gets married in less than a month!
> 
> Here's a few things I managed to finish lately.
> 
> Back to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



WOW!!! How sweet of you!!! Everything is just AMAZING! 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I did a Simply Sweet princess dress for Alexa last October and used a crown on the bodice.



SOOO CUTE!!!!!! 



InkspressYourself said:


> Here are a few of the outfits for our upcoming trip.  We are leaving on Saturday the 10th.  If anyone sees us, I'd be thrilled if you said hello.
> 
> I credit all of you here for teaching me to sew.  Thank you so much for all of the tips and inspiration.  I don't post often, but read as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn



WHOA!!! These are wonderful!!! The Belle dress is simply STUNNING!!!!! 





princesskayla said:


> Please submit Week 5 - Disney Dining projects to me before MN tonight. If I have received your entry, I have responded to it. You can PM me with the pictures posted like you would on this thread (that is the easiest way for me to transfer it over to the new thread) or send me the URL to your pictures already posted to the internet (like on photobucket or facebook) to jonicarroll [at] yahoo [dot] com.
> 
> We have some great projects submitted so far.. can't wait to see the rest!!



I love seeing the outfits that get submitted!!!!!  I can't wait! 



aboveH20 said:


> I'm embarassed to admit I'm not sure to whom you're referring.  Maybe she'll see this and chime in.



I'm not sure what her username is now, she's changed it a few times. She makes really cute dresses, they always remind me of ballet dresses, she generaly shirs the back. She just posted not too long ago. (I'm sure that clears things right up, doesn't it!!!  )



VBAndrea said:


> And don't hold your breath-- you will die.  This is Cheryl we're talking about -- unless she hitches a ride to the fabric store with Rod and Ginger she could take awhile to decide.
> 
> ME ---> who only came downstairs to let the dogs out -- back to the sewing space to continue work on Katelyn's give I must go



I have confidence in Cheryl!!! She can do it!!  

(let's not upset her, you know how she can get.....)


----------



## aboveH20

aboveH20 said:


> From my research this morning it's out of print.



 . . . and on ebay the out of print ones ranged from $29.99 to $40 



VBAndrea said:


> And don't hold your breath-- you will die.  This is Cheryl we're talking about -- unless she hitches a ride to the fabric store with Rod and Ginger she could take awhile to decide.



Hmmmmm, let me decide whether or not I like that.  I'll have to think about it and get back to you. 



teresajoy said:


> I'm not sure what her username is now, she's changed it a few times. She makes really cute dresses, they always remind me of ballet dresses, she generaly shirs the back. She just posted not too long ago. (I'm sure that clears things right up, doesn't it!!!  )



Oh, why didn't you say so sooner.  THAT sewer.  Sure everything's clear now.


----------



## weluvdizne

Belle Pattern

I have a Belle Pattern, but no time to make the dress. If somebody would like to volunteer their time and materials to make the dress, I would gladly mail you the pattern.  It is Mc Call's MP343. Here's the catch, you need to do some serious upsizing, because the pattern I have is in a size 2-3-4.  

Included in this pattern set is also Snow White, Cinderella,  Rapunzel and Pretty Witch.  

Let me know if somebody is willing to do this, and I will mail the pattern out priority Tuesday Morning.


----------



## mkwj

You could always use the simply sweet Belle pattern.  I just made my first one and it wasn't too bad.  Although I made several mistakes, I am hoping to cover them up.


----------



## weluvdizne

InkspressYourself said:


> Here are a few of the outfits for our upcoming trip.  We are leaving on Saturday the 10th.  If anyone sees us, I'd be thrilled if you said hello.
> 
> I credit all of you here for teaching me to sew.  Thank you so much for all of the tips and inspiration.  I don't post often, but read as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the Animal Kingdom...she was mad because she said it's cold here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapunzel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn


Beautiful.  Have a marvelous trip!



PurpleEars said:


> Wow am I ever behind on this thread! As some of you know from the Big Gives, I got quite sick back in June and I had been away for quite some time. Fortunately I received very good medical care and even mostly recovered in time for our August trip. We just got home last night.
> 
> I wore mostly home-made clothes during our 10 day trip (the only thing that was not made by me was a Disneyland T-shirt - I made dresses, blouses, skirts, and skorts) and used my Minnie Rosetta Bag version 2.0. DH and I had matching custom mouse ears. We got lots of comments on the ears, the bag, and some of my outfits. A number of cast members and guests told me that I should sell my creations (which made me feel pretty good about my work). For those of you who has children outgrowing customs - it is fun sewing for yourself. Who knows, maybe they will decide they want something too if they see that customs can have a more mature look. I will post some pictures of my outfits after I finish sorting the pictures from the trip.
> 
> I was on a customs hunt during our trip and only saw a handful of them. The majority of the parents I talked to purchased their customs. I only met one mom who made her DD's dresses. I was hoping to bump into a couple of Disboutiquers while we were there, but unfortunately that didn't happen.
> 
> Chiara - I am sorry to hear about your family's loss. Sending hugs your way.


Would love to see pix of your outfits.  Sounds like fun.  Glad you are doing better.


WyomingMomof6 said:


> I haven't been on here in ages and there's WAY too much to quote.  I've been swamped with work and wedding stuff for my 2nd daughter, who gets married in less than a month!
> 
> Here's a few things I managed to finish lately.
> 
> Back to school outfits for Alexa and Connor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Alexa's shirt.
> 
> Outfits I did for Gabriella's Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For her parents, the shirt is damp because I was getting the washable marker off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Minnie Dress I did for the daughter of an online friend.  This little girl has been really ill and I started by volunteering to make a dress for her and then I decided to do something for the whole family.  Plus AK outfits because those are my favorite to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Very cute bts outfits.  How very sweet of you to make those for your friend and her family.  


Diz-Mommy said:


> I did a princess dress with a crown on the bodice for my daughter.  Its hard to decide which ones to put on the front and back, but I sorta went with my favorites...


Very beautiful.  I like the dress, too!  How's the house coming?  Do you have an estimated move in date yet?



DMGeurts said:


> I think Rod is an amazing man...  to give Ginger the helmet and let her ride on the back...  I think she has herself a winner - now if she can just keep him...
> 
> 
> 
> If you squint really hard, with the sun at your back... you can just barely make them out on the monitor... try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as I am getting your 6 made, they will be included into the 52.  Currently your outfits are #50, #49 & #48...  You you should keep an eye on my PTR over the next couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations...  I know - I've said it a trillion times, one day I will own that machine...  It may not be for another 20 years, and it may be a cheepie on Craigslist, but I will own it...  Said the same thing about my Edge 2 years ago - and lookie now... it's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely adorable... that little princes of yours is so stinkin' cute!
> 
> OK - for all of you not following my PTR... here's outfit #52... nothing amazing, but fun anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an FYI - I just posted #51 on my PTR.    Ooooh, oooh, ooh - and I just changed my siggy to reflect the new number.
> 
> D~


Awesome dress!  I have been following your ptr, just havent had time to comment yet.  I know you can do it. I paid for our upcoming trip using money I earned selling on ebay and amazon (of course not things I had to make) and saving any money I had saved in coupons while grocery shopping.  Took me 2 years, but I know you  can and will do it.  Now, stop reading this and get back to that sewing machine!



mphalens said:


> Fly by post - as we're supposed to be having family time this afternoon/evening. . .
> 
> I promised pics of Savannah's coordinating outfit when I got it finished.  I TOOK the pictures, but forgot to post them
> 
> So, here you go!  I used prudentbaby's layer cake tute to make the skirt but added the trim at the hem and the width of my 3 rows is more narrow than theirs. . . but it looks like it will be SUPER TWIRLY (especially since I DID use their lengths for my strips and Savannah only has an 18" waist!). . .
> 
> and the two outfits together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait 'til she can try it on Tuesday!!!  Their first day is Wednesday (together, they do staggered starts and it's usually by last name, but the teacher knew to keep them together). . . .
> 
> I have a picture I need to share about a big give item in progress, but don't want to post it here, so can y'all pop over to the big give board and give me some feedback please???
> 
> ok! gotta run, as Finn is singing, "I am gonna go to Yoforia with my brother and my dad & my mom, yeah, gotta go, gotta go!"


Very cute outfits.  Hope you had a nice day with your fam.



cogero said:


> Hey girls we are back. Lots of comments in the parks from CM and on the cruise.
> 
> We had a blast but came home to bad news. My 13 yearold nephew who had a near drowning at 2 passed this afternoon not what you want to come home too.
> 
> I am waiting to hear more. Now to go and catch up.



I am sooooo sorry.  Your family is in my prayers.  

I am glad you had a good trip, and can't wait to see pix of those great outfits in action!


----------



## ellenbenny

aboveH20 said:


> . . . and on ebay the out of print ones ranged from $29.99 to $40
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm, let me decide whether or not I like that.  I'll have to think about it and get back to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, why didn't you say so sooner.  THAT sewer.  Sure everything's clear now.




I have both of these patterns:
Simplicity 9902





Simplicity 5835:





If you would like to use one I would be willing to mail it to you, as long as you would trace the pattern and not cut the original tissue paper and send it back to me when you are done with it.

Also, here are 2 tutorials I found recently:
http://creatingbycami.blogspot.com/2010/10/belle-dress-tutorial.html

http://crafterhours.blogspot.com/2010/08/belle-dress-tutorial.html

Unfortunately I don't think I have the time to commit to making this or I would offer to do it.

I made this dress using 9902.. I was very happy with it.


----------



## Meshell2002

FairydustyPrincesses said:


> Ladies I need help.
> 
> I conned dh into dressing up for mnsshp and decided making a vest for him would be simple so decided Flynn and rapunzel.
> 
> The vest pattern I got was a actuay jack sparrow because of length but I need the shoulder parts of flynns. Any idea how to attack that? I thong I'd have plenty of time to play around but wih a three year old and a baby whose first day is tomorrow didn't Happen. My three girls added to their custom orders for the trip putting me behind .
> 
> Did I mention we leave wed and my dress bodice is only pinned and no sleeves even cut yet !
> 
> Please toss any ideas my way thanks so much I'm off to sew!!!



I just bought http://mccallpattern.mccall.com/m5214-products-6902.php?page_id=494 to make a Flynn vest for DS....its 99 cents through today at Joanns. There's a mens version too. The lines on the gold one in the bottom right hand corner just says Flynn Ryder to me.

Chiara---so sorry to hear about your loss, glad you were safe on your trip.


----------



## cogero

Teresa

My nephew fell in a pool and drowned in 2000 but suffered a TBI from it. His body finally gave out yesterday but it wasn't expected. 

I am waiting to find out the funeral arrangements for him.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Just a quick post as I'm about to go to work.  Thanks everyone for all the compliments!

Andrea, I got those designs from Stitchontime.  Heather also has a couple of School Rocks designs that aren't grade specific.  One woul definitely work for a boy, the other one is more "swirly" if I remember right.


----------



## InkspressYourself

VBAndrea said:


> Wow!!!  You are most talented   I could never do a Belle like that!  It's amazing.  The Ak set is my favorite though -- is that a 6x10 applique? It looks HUGE, or perhaps your dd is just tiny.  Beautiful work!


Thank you.  It is the 4 by 6.  I'm embarassed to admit I've never used my 6 by 10 hoop.  I think it's really hard to use.  I do all of my sewing on a brother 270D and had major hoop envy.  I talked my dh into buying me another machine and I was insistent on getting a 6 by 10.  Thank goodness we got it on ebay so we didn't pay a scandalous amount for it (it's a brother ULT2001), but I'm still embarassed I haven't used what I begged for.



cogero said:


> I love these.
> 
> Funny story on the trip. We were riding from Kidani to Epcot for our princess dinner and a family on the bus fell in love with Cs outfit. Even asked if I would of been interested in making sets for their 3 girls but that outfit took me over 10 hours of sewing the appliques. I couldn't even think of the right price to ask. But I was flattered with the attention from this family.
> 
> I saw a few girls in pillowcase dress but nothing else.
> 
> I think for the December trip I am going to attempt a rosetta bag for me. Also Miss C decided to reuse the skirts and I will just redo some shirts so she can layer.
> 
> So our next trip is 110 days now to decide what to do for the boy LOL.
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers and thoughts they are appreciated


Thanks.  I'm always flattered when people want me to make stuff for them, but I don't do it that often.  I only do it for free and out of love.  If I started selling, I'm afraid it would start to seem like just more work.



aboveH20 said:


> Everything looks great.  Can I ask what pattern you used for Belle?  The current Give girl is interested in a Belle dress so I did a bit of Googling this morning without much luck.  If I were to do it I would need an exisitng pattern, not frankenpattern six other patterns.


It's the Simplicity 3943 and I'm sure I bought it for 1 dollar.  It isn't specifically Belle, I did a cross between view H and view A, but not much frankenpatterning because of the way it is printed.  I bought a hoop off of ebay (I read that suggestion on here by mom2rtk) and didn't make the skirt layer with the tulle attached.



teresajoy said:


> How absolutely adorable!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> WHOA!!! These are wonderful!!! The Belle dress is simply STUNNING!!!!!


Thank you. I really appreciate it.

Dawn


----------



## ellenbenny

cogero said:


> Teresa
> 
> My nephew fell in a pool and drowned in 2000 but suffered a TBI from it. His body finally gave out yesterday but it wasn't expected.
> 
> I am waiting to find out the funeral arrangements for him.



Chiara, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mommy2mrb

I think I found the Belle dress creator you all were talking about....

she's  linettevi.......she made a belle dress for Katelyn BG...see her post on the second page....hopefully she can share the pattern she used!!!


----------



## miprender

honeybear66 said:


> Thanks I thought the brother ones were popular and I really like the look of the 770 but I don't think it can be available in the UK as the only ones listed on the UK Brother website are the Innov ones?
> 
> Does anyone know if they are of similar quality??



The Innov ones are sold at the dealers around here. I also have an Innovis 900 something but I use it just for my sewing as it only has a 4x6 hoop and I use my PE770 for all my appliques. 



Colleen27 said:


> I'm curious about this too. Right now I'm waffling between the PE770 and the Innov-is 1250D. There's a significant price difference but with as limited as space is in my sewing area I'm thinking the combo machine might be worth the extra cost, especially now that I've added a serger and am in the process of restoring my great-aunt's 1940s Singer. I don't have space for 4 machine to stay set up and I hate hassling with getting them out of storage cases when I need to use them!
> 
> It seems a lot harder to find reviews of the Innov-is machines. I'm not sure if that is because they are more expensive while the PE770 is so much more affordable or what, but I would love to know how they compare.



My mother has that machine and has had no problem but like Jessica pointed out I love having my machines seperated because you have to change the foot for sewing or appliquing.



Diz-Mommy said:


> I did a princess dress with a crown on the bodice for my daughter.  Its hard to decide which ones to put on the front and back, but I sorta went with my favorites...



Never saw this before. This came out adorable.



mphalens said:


> Fly by post - as we're supposed to be having family time this afternoon/evening. . .
> 
> I promised pics of Savannah's coordinating outfit when I got it finished.  I TOOK the pictures, but forgot to post them
> 
> So, here you go!  I used prudentbaby's layer cake tute to make the skirt but added the trim at the hem and the width of my 3 rows is more narrow than theirs. . . but it looks like it will be SUPER TWIRLY (especially since I DID use their lengths for my strips and Savannah only has an 18" waist!). . . and the two outfits together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait 'til she can try it on Tuesday!!!  Their first day is Wednesday (together, they do staggered starts and it's usually by last name, but the teacher knew to keep them together). . . .



So cute. Can't wait for you to post pictures of them wearing it.



cogero said:


> Hey girls we are back. Lots of comments in the parks from CM and on the cruise.
> 
> We had a blast but came home to bad news. My 13 yearold nephew who had a near drowning at 2 passed this afternoon not what you want to come home too.
> 
> I am waiting to hear more. Now to go and catch up.



Welcome back but so sad to hear about your nephew.



PurpleEars said:


> Wow am I ever behind on this thread! As some of you know from the Big Gives, I got quite sick back in June and I had been away for quite some time. Fortunately I received very good medical care and even mostly recovered in time for our August trip. We just got home last night.
> 
> I wore mostly home-made clothes during our 10 day trip (the only thing that was not made by me was a Disneyland T-shirt - I made dresses, blouses, skirts, and skorts) and used my Minnie Rosetta Bag version 2.0. DH and I had matching custom mouse ears. We got lots of comments on the ears, the bag, and some of my outfits. A number of cast members and guests told me that I should sell my creations (which made me feel pretty good about my work). For those of you who has children outgrowing customs - it is fun sewing for yourself. Who knows, maybe they will decide they want something too if they see that customs can have a more mature look. I will post some pictures of my outfits after I finish sorting the pictures from the trip.
> 
> I was on a customs hunt during our trip and only saw a handful of them. The majority of the parents I talked to purchased their customs. I only met one mom who made her DD's dresses. I was hoping to bump into a couple of Disboutiquers while we were there, but unfortunately that didn't happen.



Welcome back. Glad to see you are doing better. I hope you are going to post pictures of all your outfits.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I haven't been on here in ages and there's WAY too much to quote.  I've been swamped with work and wedding stuff for my 2nd daughter, who gets married in less than a month!
> 
> Here's a few things I managed to finish lately.
> 
> Back of Alexa's shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outfits I did for Gabriella's Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Minnie Dress I did for the daughter of an online friend.  This little girl has been really ill and I started by volunteering to make a dress for her and then I decided to do something for the whole family.  Plus AK outfits because those are my favorite to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Everything is adorable. How sweet to do something for that family. 
And I really  love the back of your DD's shirt.



InkspressYourself said:


> Here are a few of the outfits for our upcoming trip.  We are leaving on Saturday the 10th.  If anyone sees us, I'd be thrilled if you said hello.
> 
> I credit all of you here for teaching me to sew.  Thank you so much for all of the tips and inspiration.  I don't post often, but read as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Dawn



WOW... you learned how to sew all that just by reading this thread. Maybe I need to read more and less talking. 

Serious though you did a wonderful job.


----------



## aboveH20

Thank you all.  I wasn't going to post any more on this board, I was going to finish on the Big Give board.  You know, Operation Security and all. 



weluvdizne said:


> Belle Pattern
> 
> I have a Belle Pattern, but no time to make the dress. If somebody would like to volunteer their time and materials to make the dress, I would gladly mail you the pattern.  It is Mc Call's MP343. Here's the catch, you need to do some serious upsizing, because the pattern I have is in a size 2-3-4.
> 
> Included in this pattern set is also Snow White, Cinderella,  Rapunzel and Pretty Witch.
> 
> Let me know if somebody is willing to do this, and I will mail the pattern out priority Tuesday Morning.



Just got back from JoAnn's with it. 



ellenbenny said:


> I have both of these patterns:
> Simplicity 9902
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simplicity 5835:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you would like to use one I would be willing to mail it to you, as long as you would trace the pattern and not cut the original tissue paper and send it back to me when you are done with it.
> 
> Also, here are 2 tutorials I found recently:
> http://creatingbycami.blogspot.com/2010/10/belle-dress-tutorial.html
> 
> http://crafterhours.blogspot.com/2010/08/belle-dress-tutorial.html
> 
> Unfortunately I don't think I have the time to commit to making this or I would offer to do it.
> 
> I made this dress using 9902.. I was very happy with it.



Your dress is GORGEOUS. (That's the pattern that's out of print.  McCall's must have outbid Simplicity for the rights.) I'm going to look at the pattern I just got -- no where near as fancy as yours, so I may take you up on your offer.  Was your pattern as difficult as it looks?

I haven't looked at your two tutorials, but I'm there next.  

*QUESTION*  What kind of fabric did you use?  Envelope suggets satin or sateen.  That's not itchy or sweaty or uncomfortable is it?  Looks like it may be what you used.



InkspressYourself said:


> It's the Simplicity 3943 and I'm sure I bought it for 1 dollar.  It isn't specifically Belle, I did a cross between view H and view A, but not much frankenpatterning because of the way it is printed.  I bought a hoop off of ebay (I read that suggestion on here by mom2rtk) and didn't make the skirt layer with the tulle attached.
> 
> Thank you. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Dawn



Thanks for the leads.  More to check out.


----------



## ellenbenny

aboveH20 said:


> Thank you all.  I wasn't going to post any more on this board, I was going to finish on the Big Give board.  You know, Operation Security and all.
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back from JoAnn's with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Your dress is GORGEOUS. (That's the pattern that's out of print.  McCall's must have outbid Simplicity for the rights.) I'm going to look at the pattern I just got -- no where near as fancy as yours, so I may take you up on your offer.  Was your pattern as difficult as it looks?
> 
> I haven't looked at your two tutorials, but I'm there next.
> 
> *QUESTION*  What kind of fabric did you use?  Envelope suggets satin or sateen.  That's not itchy or sweaty or uncomfortable is it?  Looks like it may be what you used.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the leads.  More to check out.



I used costume satin, which was the cheapest satin at Joann's.  The dress was not as difficult as it looks, although I did not do the underskirt or "slip" I think they called it.  I did use horsehair braid for the hem and although it was a little pricy, it really made sewing the hem much easier than trying to hem the normal way, and it gives some very nice body to the hem/bottom of the skirt.  My DGD is wearing a hoop under it for this picture, but did not wear it to walk around the parks in and it still looked great I think.

If you decide you want to try it let me know, and I would be happy to try to answer questions.  If you want to drive 4 hours each way, you can come see the dress, pick up the pattern, and ask questions in person  but I think there would be quite a few others that would be very jealous if I got to meet you first!!


----------



## aboveH20

ellenbenny said:


> I used costume satin, which was the cheapest satin at Joann's.  The dress was not as difficult as it looks, although I did not do the underskirt or "slip" I think they called it.  I did use horsehair braid for the hem and although it was a little pricy, it really made sewing the hem much easier than trying to hem the normal way, and it gives some very nice body to the hem/bottom of the skirt.  My DGD is wearing a hoop under it for this picture, but did not wear it to walk around the parks in and it still looked great I think.
> 
> If you decide you want to try it let me know, and I would be happy to try to answer questions.  If you want to drive 4 hours each way, you can come see the dress, pick up the pattern, and ask questions in person  but I think there would be quite a few others that would be very jealous if I got to meet you first!!



I'm even wondering about using a nice cotton so it won't be sticky -- could be warm weather when they're there.  I'll have to Google horsehair -- I'm not familiar with that at all -- although when I was in HS and took sewing, patterns were 60¢ and we rode horses to school.  

If Dinosaur BBQ hadn't opened here a couple months ago you would have given me the perfect excuse to drive to Rochester -- plus Krispy Kreme donuts.  (My son's first two years were are RIT.  When we drove into the parking lot they had zillions of boxes of Krispy Kreme donuts.  We thought 'what a nice welcome' until we realized they were selling them as a fundraiser.  )

I'm hoping to make a go of the pattern I have, but I'll let you know one way of the other.


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> I'm embarassed to admit I'm not sure to whom you're referring.  Maybe she'll see this and chime in.


Lisa found her -- she posted not too long ago, and yes, look on Katelyn's BG b/c she is doing some things for her.  I just think her dresses are nice because they are cotton but still look just as stunning as satin (IMO).



teresajoy said:


> I have confidence in Cheryl!!! She can do it!!
> 
> (let's not upset her, you know how she can get.....)


I have confidence in her as well.  If she can make water bottle holders a gown should be a piece of  for her. Cheryl is most talented -- she has the best dressed 2 liter bottles on the planet.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Just a quick post as I'm about to go to work.  Thanks everyone for all the compliments!
> 
> Andrea, I got those designs from Stitchontime.  Heather also has a couple of School Rocks designs that aren't grade specific.  One woul definitely work for a boy, the other one is more "swirly" if I remember right.


Thanks -- I found a 4th grade specific one on another site and the shirt is made, washed and hanging on ds's closet door for tomorrow!  I will take pics of the kids tomorrow.



mommy2mrb said:


> I think I found the Belle dress creator you all were talking about....
> 
> she's  linettevi.......she made a belle dress for Katelyn BG...see her post on the second page....hopefully she can share the pattern she used!!!


Most excellent detective work!  I really think she makes up her own patterns, but she may base them off something.


----------



## DisneyAPMama

Hi Everone: 

I read the tutorial about how to make appliques and I'm about to embark on my journey, however I have one question. 

At what point do you hand sew the eyes and nose parts? Is it when you have your applique completly done and heat n bonded together and ironed onto the shirt?

Or do you do it right before you iron it on the shirt (or different item)?

What size needle would you recommend for hand sewing these parts?

thanks a bunch ladies.. I'm super excited..


----------



## PurpleEars

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I haven't been on here in ages and there's WAY too much to quote.  I've been swamped with work and wedding stuff for my 2nd daughter, who gets married in less than a month!
> 
> Here's a few things I managed to finish lately.
> 
> Back to school outfits for Alexa and Connor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Alexa's shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outfits I did for Gabriella's Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For her parents, the shirt is damp because I was getting the washable marker off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Minnie Dress I did for the daughter of an online friend.  This little girl has been really ill and I started by volunteering to make a dress for her and then I decided to do something for the whole family.  Plus AK outfits because those are my favorite to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Those are fun back to school outfits. It is very nice of you to make the special outfits for the Big Give and for this other family. I am sure they will really appreciate your hardwork.



InkspressYourself said:


> Here are a few of the outfits for our upcoming trip.  We are leaving on Saturday the 10th.  If anyone sees us, I'd be thrilled if you said hello.
> 
> I credit all of you here for teaching me to sew.  Thank you so much for all of the tips and inspiration.  I don't post often, but read as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the Animal Kingdom...she was mad because she said it's cold here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapunzel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn



All the outfits look great. I am sure she will get lots of attention during the trip!


----------



## mphalens

Thanks for all the kind words on my BTS outfits!  Tomorrow they'll try them on and Weds there will be LOTS of pictures 



VBAndrea said:


> ME ---> who only came downstairs to let the dogs out -- back to the sewing space to continue work on Katelyn's give I must go



I totally spent the entire day on Katelyn's give today . . . We had a PJ day (the boys & I, DH, of course, had to work -the sad life of a golf pro's wife I lead) . . . I really hope my project looks as good as Phalen insists it does . . . 

There have been so many cute things posted!  I don't know where my quotes went for them  my internet has been ALL kinds of funky lately!!!


----------



## jessica52877

ellenbenny said:


> I used costume satin, which was the cheapest satin at Joann's.  The dress was not as difficult as it looks, although I did not do the underskirt or "slip" I think they called it.  I did use horsehair braid for the hem and although it was a little pricy, it really made sewing the hem much easier than trying to hem the normal way, and it gives some very nice body to the hem/bottom of the skirt.  My DGD is wearing a hoop under it for this picture, but did not wear it to walk around the parks in and it still looked great I think.
> 
> If you decide you want to try it let me know, and I would be happy to try to answer questions.  If you want to drive 4 hours each way, you can come see the dress, pick up the pattern, and ask questions in person  but I think there would be quite a few others that would be very jealous if I got to meet you first!!



I would be quite jealous that the two of you got to spend time together! I wish we all lived closer together. 



aboveH20 said:


> I'm even wondering about using a nice cotton so it won't be sticky -- could be warm weather when they're there.  I'll have to Google horsehair -- I'm not familiar with that at all -- although when I was in HS and took sewing, patterns were 60¢ and we rode horses to school.
> 
> If Dinosaur BBQ hadn't opened here a couple months ago you would have given me the perfect excuse to drive to Rochester -- plus Krispy Kreme donuts.  (My son's first two years were are RIT.  When we drove into the parking lot they had zillions of boxes of Krispy Kreme donuts.  We thought 'what a nice welcome' until we realized they were selling them as a fundraiser.  )
> 
> I'm hoping to make a go of the pattern I have, but I'll let you know one way of the other.



I love the dresses made out of cotton. Just look friendlier to me!



cogero said:


> Teresa
> 
> My nephew fell in a pool and drowned in 2000 but suffered a TBI from it. His body finally gave out yesterday but it wasn't expected.
> 
> I am waiting to find out the funeral arrangements for him.



I am so sorry to hear of the circumstances. So so sad! 

And I want to make a public service announcement and I know Teresa will too! Everyone be so so careful with your kids around water! It is so sad when something like this happens and it is always an accident and can happen right in front of our eyes. 



princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway
> 
> Challenge 6
> 
> This will be the final Disboutique Runway challenge. So if you want to join, now is your chance! I am going to extend the deadline for this project to give everyone a chance to work on it!
> 
> This week's theme: Your favorite Disney character/movie.
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Must be made during the challenge period. (Can't be something you have made before)
> 2. Must be made from a pattern/tutorial that you have never used before, or make your own.
> 3. You must modify some portion of the pattern/tutorial to make it your own. (ie: change type of strap, modify length, modify hem line, add buttons, add zipper....)
> 4. Include the pattern that used (or let us know you made your own) and the modifications that you used with the submission photos.
> 
> 
> Deadline for entry... Monday, Sept 19 at midnight EST. That will give you two weeks.
> 
> This is the final challenge...so I wanted it to be challenging! Happy sewing everyone!!!



Woo hoo! This is probably the easiest challenge yet. I only ever use 3 patterns and I hate to follow instructions so it will be easy to pick something new and modify! Now, if only I can follow through and do it. It won't be spectacular but atleast I'll make something new!


----------



## dianemom2

InkspressYourself said:


> Here are a few of the outfits for our upcoming trip.  We are leaving on Saturday the 10th.  If anyone sees us, I'd be thrilled if you said hello.
> 
> I credit all of you here for teaching me to sew.  Thank you so much for all of the tips and inspiration.  I don't post often, but read as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the Animal Kingdom...she was mad because she said it's cold here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapunzel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn


These look terrific!  Did you sew the zebra pettiskirt too?  I've never done one of them.  Are they hard?



InkspressYourself said:


> Thank you.  It is the 4 by 6.  I'm embarassed to admit I've never used my 6 by 10 hoop.  I think it's really hard to use.  I do all of my sewing on a brother 270D and had major hoop envy.  I talked my dh into buying me another machine and I was insistent on getting a 6 by 10.  Thank goodness we got it on ebay so we didn't pay a scandalous amount for it (it's a brother ULT2001), but I'm still embarassed I haven't used what I begged for.
> Dawn


That's funny because I started out with a Brother 270D and I had major hoop envy. I also insisted that I HAD TO HAVE the 6x10 hoop.  I bought my Babylock Ellageo 3 off of ebay and I believe that it is the first cousin to your Brother Ult2001.  I also have hardly used that 6x10 hoop.  I think it is hard to get on and off the machine and hard to get things in the hoop correctly.  Maybe on the newer machines, like the Ellegante or the 6000D it is easier to hoop things correctly.  When I was at the Brother store several months ago they were showing me how they had changed the design on the larger hoop to make it easier to use.  Later this month I am going to the Sewing Expo and I am hoping to take a closer look at the newer machines.  Not that we can afford one right now, but is fun to look and to dream.


----------



## PurpleEars

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome back! I am still not quite 100% yet but I am thankful for being able to take time off work to recover and go on the trip. We had to take things more slowly this trip but both of us still had a good time. I go back to work next week so I am sure it will be a challenging week!

I went through the pictures on our camera from this trip and I realized I didn't have pictures of all the outfits I made! I tend to make things in duplicates and embellish them in different ways. I hope these pictures will inspire someone for more "grown up" customs.

First up, blouse with Heather's Mickey silhouette embroidery (though you can't see the embroidery in the picture) and a pair of skorts with animal print for one of our Animal Kingdom days.





The next picture shows the embroidery on the blouse. I paired it with a pair of black skorts. I couldn't decide what embellishment to put on the skorts so I left them blank. I can always add something later.





I also made a few blouses in different colours with Heather's Tink silhouette or Mickey silhouette embroidery. Unfortunately I do not have pictures of them.

Next up is a Meghan peasant dress with Mickey head flowers along the hem. I designed the flowers (they still need more work since they stitch out in a slightly funny way).





Since I liked the Meghan peasant dress, I decided to try it out as a top. I used the same Mickey head flower embroidery for this top. I paired it with the "When you wish upon a star" music skirt. I had the lei because we had dinner at Ohana.





I also made one with Heather's Tink silhouette embroidery and one in a lighter pink with Heather's Mickey silhouette embroidery.

Finally, my favourite outfit – the Minnie-inspired Jamie dress! This is one of my favourite pictures from this trip.





Last but not least, a picture of DH and I with our matching mouse ears:





(Just in case you are wondering why my hairstyle look slightly different in the pictures, I got a hair cut at MK in the middle of the trip. I am donating my hair to one of the places in town that makes wigs for kids undergoing cancer treatments, so I had to cut 12 inches off!)

Thanks for looking!

_Edit: Sorry the pictures are huge. I guess I must have forgotten how to resize properly in Photobucket?!_


----------



## jessica52877

dianemom2 said:


> These look terrific!  Did you sew the zebra pettiskirt too?  I've never done one of them.  Are they hard?
> 
> 
> That's funny because I started out with a Brother 270D and I had major hoop envy. I also insisted that I HAD TO HAVE the 6x10 hoop.  I bought my Babylock Ellageo 3 off of ebay and I believe that it is the first cousin to your Brother Ult2001.  I also have hardly used that 6x10 hoop.  I think it is hard to get on and off the machine and hard to get things in the hoop correctly.  Maybe on the newer machines, like the Ellegante or the 6000D it is easier to hoop things correctly.  When I was at the Brother store several months ago they were showing me how they had changed the design on the larger hoop to make it easier to use.  Later this month I am going to the Sewing Expo and I am hoping to take a closer look at the newer machines.  Not that we can afford one right now, but is fun to look and to dream.



I think if I did more dresses I would use it more but to hoop a tee using the large hoop is just pita. Even if I can open seams up it is a pita and I don't like using sticky stablizer or even a spray so that complicates hooping using the 6x10 even more. A piece of fabric is a whole different game. 



PurpleEars said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome back! I am still not quite 100% yet but I am thankful for being able to take time off work to recover and go on the trip. We had to take things more slowly this trip but both of us still had a good time. I go back to work next week so I am sure it will be a challenging week!
> 
> I went through the pictures on our camera from this trip and I realized I didn't have pictures of all the outfits I made! I tend to make things in duplicates and embellish them in different ways. I hope these pictures will inspire someone for more "grown up" customs.
> 
> 
> Last but not least, a picture of DH and I with our matching mouse ears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just in case you are wondering why my hairstyle look slightly different in the pictures, I got a hair cut at MK in the middle of the trip. I am donating my hair to one of the places in town that makes wigs for kids undergoing cancer treatments, so I had to cut 12 inches off!)
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> _Edit: Sorry the pictures are huge. I guess I must have forgotten how to resize properly in Photobucket?!_



You are so cute and I love all your outfits! I love seeing the characters too but my family, not so much.


----------



## mphalens

QUESTION:

I want to buy some patterns before that 20% at YCMT goes away . . . but I need some opinions please!!!

I'm considering the Dainty Designs Bundle Pack of the
Peasant Top
Corset with Shirred Back
Layered Tulle Twirl Skirt

How does this peasant top pattern compare with the Portrait Peasant top?  I know they're both Carla C. right?  So what's the difference?

And are the corset & skirt patterns worth it?  Or should I be able to figure these out for myself?


I'd been planning on buying the Portrait Peasant (and using it for pirate style shirts for the boys as my justification for buying a little girls' dress pattern), but if the other is pretty much the same AND I'd get those other two (but are they all worth $31 - the 20%???) . . . 

Also in my cart are the Simply Sweet, the Easy Fits for Teens & Adults, the Jamie Dress and the Marlo Top

I CANNOT spend $65 on patterns right now . . . I'd been planning on $25 . . . 

So - what should I get? What would you get?  HELP!!!  That coupon code goes away on the 7th!!!!  Thanks in advance for your help and opinion!!!!


----------



## weluvdizne

PurpleEars said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome back! I am still not quite 100% yet but I am thankful for being able to take time off work to recover and go on the trip. We had to take things more slowly this trip but both of us still had a good time. I go back to work next week so I am sure it will be a challenging week!
> 
> I went through the pictures on our camera from this trip and I realized I didn't have pictures of all the outfits I made! I tend to make things in duplicates and embellish them in different ways. I hope these pictures will inspire someone for more "grown up" customs.
> 
> First up, blouse with Heather's Mickey silhouette embroidery (though you can't see the embroidery in the picture) and a pair of skorts with animal print for one of our Animal Kingdom days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a few blouses in different colours with Heather's Tink silhouette or Mickey silhouette embroidery. Unfortunately I do not have pictures of them.
> 
> Next up is a Meghan peasant dress with Mickey head flowers along the hem. I designed the flowers (they still need more work since they stitch out in a slightly funny way).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made one with Heather's Tink silhouette embroidery and one in a lighter pink with Heather's Mickey silhouette embroidery.
> 
> Finally, my favourite outfit – the Minnie-inspired Jamie dress! This is one of my favourite pictures from this trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last but not least, a picture of DH and I with our matching mouse ears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just in case you are wondering why my hairstyle look slightly different in the pictures, I got a hair cut at MK in the middle of the trip. I am donating my hair to one of the places in town that makes wigs for kids undergoing cancer treatments, so I had to cut 12 inches off!)
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> _Edit: Sorry the pictures are huge. I guess I must have forgotten how to resize properly in Photobucket?!_



AWESOME!!! I  it all.  Looks like you had a great time, too.  Good luck going back to work.  Be sure you take it easy.
That is so great of you to donate your hair.  I have done it twice, and am currently growing out again.  My nieces told me about it and if they can be so selfless as young teens, surely I can do it, too.  That is really sweet of you.  

Would you mind sharing how you made the mickey ears?  They are so cute!!  How neat of your dh to wear them, too.  You two look so cute in that photo.


----------



## lovesdumbo

mphalens said:


> QUESTION:
> 
> I want to buy some patterns before that 20% at YCMT goes away . . . but I need some opinions please!!!
> 
> I'm considering the Dainty Designs Bundle Pack of the
> Peasant Top
> Corset with Shirred Back
> Layered Tulle Twirl Skirt
> 
> How does this peasant top pattern compare with the Portrait Peasant top?  I know they're both Carla C. right?  So what's the difference?
> 
> And are the corset & skirt patterns worth it?  Or should I be able to figure these out for myself?
> 
> 
> I'd been planning on buying the Portrait Peasant (and using it for pirate style shirts for the boys as my justification for buying a little girls' dress pattern), but if the other is pretty much the same AND I'd get those other two (but are they all worth $31 - the 20%???) . . .
> 
> Also in my cart are the Simply Sweet, the Easy Fits for Teens & Adults, the Jamie Dress and the Marlo Top
> 
> I CANNOT spend $65 on patterns right now . . . I'd been planning on $25 . . .
> 
> So - what should I get? What would you get?  HELP!!!  That coupon code goes away on the 7th!!!!  Thanks in advance for your help and opinion!!!!



I can't help too much other than to say that the Dainty Design patterns are not Carla's.  Looks like the bundle comes with an "extra" pattern that is Carla's.  I have the Portrait Peasant but not Dainty Design's peasant so I don't know how they differ.


----------



## miprender

You would think it is my first day of school today I have been up all night and can't seem to fall asleep and now it is 5am and I am fully awake. It is going to be a LONG day today. 


Cheryl I'll be your cheerleader too That is great that you found a pattern. Sending tons of pixie dust that the pattern is very easy to do!




PurpleEars said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome back! I am still not quite 100% yet but I am thankful for being able to take time off work to recover and go on the trip. We had to take things more slowly this trip but both of us still had a good time. I go back to work next week so I am sure it will be a challenging week!
> 
> I went through the pictures on our camera from this trip and I realized I didn't have pictures of all the outfits I made! I tend to make things in duplicates and embellish them in different ways. I hope these pictures will inspire someone for more "grown up" customs.
> 
> First up, blouse with Heather's Mickey silhouette embroidery (though you can't see the embroidery in the picture) and a pair of skorts with animal print for one of our Animal Kingdom days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next picture shows the embroidery on the blouse. I paired it with a pair of black skorts. I couldn't decide what embellishment to put on the skorts so I left them blank. I can always add something later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a few blouses in different colours with Heather's Tink silhouette or Mickey silhouette embroidery. Unfortunately I do not have pictures of them.
> 
> Next up is a Meghan peasant dress with Mickey head flowers along the hem. I designed the flowers (they still need more work since they stitch out in a slightly funny way).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I liked the Meghan peasant dress, I decided to try it out as a top. I used the same Mickey head flower embroidery for this top. I paired it with the "When you wish upon a star" music skirt. I had the lei because we had dinner at Ohana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made one with Heather's Tink silhouette embroidery and one in a lighter pink with Heather's Mickey silhouette embroidery.
> 
> Finally, my favourite outfit  the Minnie-inspired Jamie dress! This is one of my favourite pictures from this trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last but not least, a picture of DH and I with our matching mouse ears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just in case you are wondering why my hairstyle look slightly different in the pictures, I got a hair cut at MK in the middle of the trip. I am donating my hair to one of the places in town that makes wigs for kids undergoing cancer treatments, so I had to cut 12 inches off!)
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> _Edit: Sorry the pictures are huge. I guess I must have forgotten how to resize properly in Photobucket?!_



Thanks for posting. Love all the pictures but especially the one with Mickey & Minnie covering their eyes. That is just too cute


----------



## NiniMorris

PurpleEars said:


> (Just in case you are wondering why my hairstyle look slightly different in the pictures, I got a hair cut at MK in the middle of the trip. I am donating my hair to one of the places in town that makes wigs for kids undergoing cancer treatments, so I had to cut 12 inches off!)
> 
> Thanks for looking!




So cool...my daughter donates her hair to Locks of Love about once a year.  She started doing that in high school (and it almost killed me to see her long blond hair go bye bye that first time!) In college her whole sorority started donating as one of their service projects!

In fact, she is scheduled to donate in the next few days...just in time for our trip to Disney.  The cause became really close to her heart after she met her husband.  Two weeks after he proposed he was diagnosed with Lymphoma.  They had to postpone the wedding a few weeks so he would be finished with his chemo before the wedding.

Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

DisneyAPMama said:


> Hi Everone:
> 
> I read the tutorial about how to make appliques and I'm about to embark on my journey, however I have one question.
> 
> At what point do you hand sew the eyes and nose parts? Is it when you have your applique completly done and heat n bonded together and ironed onto the shirt?
> 
> Or do you do it right before you iron it on the shirt (or different item)?
> 
> What size needle would you recommend for hand sewing these parts?
> 
> thanks a bunch ladies.. I'm super excited..


I can't help you because I don't hand sew them.  I pain them on and I do it when I am all finished with the sewing.  I also generally try to sew as much as I can -- noses are actually pretty easy.  



mphalens said:


> I totally spent the entire day on Katelyn's give today . . . We had a PJ day (the boys & I, DH, of course, had to work -the sad life of a golf pro's wife I lead) . . . I really hope my project looks as good as Phalen insists it does . . .


I did a BTS shirt for Ben yesterday and then two out of five items for Katelyn's give.  I hope to get one more done today and then finish on Thurs -- need to run to the store today to get a couple of things for it.  It's too hard fabric or clothes shopping with kids.  They do well at grocery stores, so you think they'd be able to handle fabric, but I guess they can't each pick a treat at the fabric store.


jessica52877 said:


> I
> And I want to make a public service announcement and I know Teresa will too! Everyone be so so careful with your kids around water! It is so sad when something like this happens and it is always an accident and can happen right in front of our eyes.
> 
> Woo hoo! This is probably the easiest challenge yet. I only ever use 3 patterns and I hate to follow instructions so it will be easy to pick something new and modify! Now, if only I can follow through and do it. It won't be spectacular but atleast I'll make something new!


I second your public service announcement.  We have a large koi pond in our yard (goes to 3 ft deep) and I now let my kids play out back alone, but if any friends are over an adult must be there.  I can trust my kids, but no one else's.  I also had a friend of friend's whose child went missing at a backyard BBQ -- they found him at the side of the house drowned with his face in a puddle -- probably fell running.  I smother my kids.  I value them too much to let an accident happen.  I also lost a cousin to drowning (actually two of them -- one as an adult and they were from the same family).

Totally agree on the challenge -- my outfit for week 5 actually fits the bill perfectly for week 6.  I always doctor patterns or just look a t a tut on line and then go do it my way!



PurpleEars said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome back! I am still not quite 100% yet but I am thankful for being able to take time off work to recover and go on the trip. We had to take things more slowly this trip but both of us still had a good time. I go back to work next week so I am sure it will be a challenging week!
> 
> I went through the pictures on our camera from this trip and I realized I didn't have pictures of all the outfits I made! I tend to make things in duplicates and embellish them in different ways. I hope these pictures will inspire someone for more "grown up" customs.
> 
> First up, blouse with Heather's Mickey silhouette embroidery (though you can't see the embroidery in the picture) and a pair of skorts with animal print for one of our Animal Kingdom days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next picture shows the embroidery on the blouse. I paired it with a pair of black skorts. I couldn't decide what embellishment to put on the skorts so I left them blank. I can always add something later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a few blouses in different colours with Heather's Tink silhouette or Mickey silhouette embroidery. Unfortunately I do not have pictures of them.
> 
> Next up is a Meghan peasant dress with Mickey head flowers along the hem. I designed the flowers (they still need more work since they stitch out in a slightly funny way).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I liked the Meghan peasant dress, I decided to try it out as a top. I used the same Mickey head flower embroidery for this top. I paired it with the "When you wish upon a star" music skirt. I had the lei because we had dinner at Ohana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made one with Heather's Tink silhouette embroidery and one in a lighter pink with Heather's Mickey silhouette embroidery.
> 
> Finally, my favourite outfit  the Minnie-inspired Jamie dress! This is one of my favourite pictures from this trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last but not least, a picture of DH and I with our matching mouse ears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just in case you are wondering why my hairstyle look slightly different in the pictures, I got a hair cut at MK in the middle of the trip. I am donating my hair to one of the places in town that makes wigs for kids undergoing cancer treatments, so I had to cut 12 inches off!)
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> _Edit: Sorry the pictures are huge. I guess I must have forgotten how to resize properly in Photobucket?!_


Fabulous photos!  You are very photogenic!  I adore the one of you and Minnie and the one of you and your dh is fantastic as well.  I have a complaint though -- the pics are too small!!!!  I just saw a pic of Nini recently and she was nothing like I pictured and neither are you ~ I'm usually pretty good at figuring out what people look like too.  I donated my hair once (after having ds).  Now it never seems to grow long enough to donate again   What a very sweet thing for you to do and kind of a cool memory of your vacation.  I love all the clothes you made!



mphalens said:


> QUESTION:
> 
> I want to buy some patterns before that 20% at YCMT goes away . . . but I need some opinions please!!!
> 
> I'm considering the Dainty Designs Bundle Pack of the
> Peasant Top
> Corset with Shirred Back
> Layered Tulle Twirl Skirt
> 
> How does this peasant top pattern compare with the Portrait Peasant top?  I know they're both Carla C. right?  So what's the difference?
> 
> And are the corset & skirt patterns worth it?  Or should I be able to figure these out for myself?
> 
> 
> I'd been planning on buying the Portrait Peasant (and using it for pirate style shirts for the boys as my justification for buying a little girls' dress pattern), but if the other is pretty much the same AND I'd get those other two (but are they all worth $31 - the 20%???) . . .
> 
> Also in my cart are the Simply Sweet, the Easy Fits for Teens & Adults, the Jamie Dress and the Marlo Top
> 
> I CANNOT spend $65 on patterns right now . . . I'd been planning on $25 . . .
> 
> So - what should I get? What would you get?  HELP!!!  That coupon code goes away on the 7th!!!!  Thanks in advance for your help and opinion!!!!


I can't speak for the all the patterns and this will be quick b/c it's school today and I must run -- the SS is a staple pattern for me for the bodice, though I usually alter it somewhat.  You can put any type of skirt on it and you can vary the bodice. So highly recommended.  the Portrait Peasant is also a staple for me and I figure out tons of ways to alter it.   I have the adult easy fits and only used the pattern once, though would love to make more pjs out of it -- just spend too much time making things for the kids.  Can't speak for the other patterns as I don't have any of them.



miprender said:


> You would think it is my first day of school today I have been up all night and can't seem to fall asleep and now it is 5am and I am fully awake. It is going to be a LONG day today.



We did a night fishing trip (dh's idea -- NOT mine) and got up at 1am Sunday morning and I wasn't able to sleep until 10 pm Sunday night.  I feel your pain.


----------



## DMGeurts

InkspressYourself said:


> Here are a few of the outfits for our upcoming trip.  We are leaving on Saturday the 10th.  If anyone sees us, I'd be thrilled if you said hello.
> 
> I credit all of you here for teaching me to sew.  Thank you so much for all of the tips and inspiration.  I don't post often, but read as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the Animal Kingdom...she was mad because she said it's cold here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapunzel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn



Oooh - these are just adorable!!  I just love them all - but that Belle is just amazing!



cogero said:


> I love these.
> 
> Funny story on the trip. We were riding from Kidani to Epcot for our princess dinner and a family on the bus fell in love with Cs outfit. Even asked if I would of been interested in making sets for their 3 girls but that outfit took me over 10 hours of sewing the appliques. I couldn't even think of the right price to ask. But I was flattered with the attention from this family.
> 
> I saw a few girls in pillowcase dress but nothing else.
> 
> I think for the December trip I am going to attempt a rosetta bag for me. Also Miss C decided to reuse the skirts and I will just redo some shirts so she can layer.
> 
> So our next trip is 110 days now to decide what to do for the boy LOL.
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers and thoughts they are appreciated



How awesome that someone loved your outfits enough to approach you and want you to make them some.  Cool.  

I am still so very sorry about your nephew - that is just so sad.



princesskayla said:


> Disboutique Runway
> 
> Challenge 6
> 
> This will be the final Disboutique Runway challenge. So if you want to join, now is your chance! I am going to extend the deadline for this project to give everyone a chance to work on it!
> 
> This week's theme: Your favorite Disney character/movie.
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Must be made during the challenge period. (Can't be something you have made before)
> 2. Must be made from a pattern/tutorial that you have never used before, or make your own.
> 3. You must modify some portion of the pattern/tutorial to make it your own. (ie: change type of strap, modify length, modify hem line, add buttons, add zipper....)
> 4. Include the pattern that used (or let us know you made your own) and the modifications that you used with the submission photos.
> 
> 
> Deadline for entry... Monday, Sept 19 at midnight EST. That will give you two weeks.
> 
> This is the final challenge...so I wanted it to be challenging! Happy sewing everyone!!!



Sounds like fun - but I am not sure I will be participating?



weluvdizne said:


> Awesome dress!  I have been following your ptr, just havent had time to comment yet.  I know you can do it. I paid for our upcoming trip using money I earned selling on ebay and amazon (of course not things I had to make) and saving any money I had saved in coupons while grocery shopping.  Took me 2 years, but I know you  can and will do it.  Now, stop reading this and get back to that sewing machine!



THank you - glad you made it over.  That is awesome that you paid for your trip with extra $$.  I am such a firm believer that vacations should be paid with cash - it's no fun coming home to tons of bills.  Although, I know that some things can't be avoided, like the hold on your cc for hotels (does Disney do that?)

LOL - I see I am going to need lots of reminding to get back to my sewing room - I find myself on The Dis more often than I care to admit.  



ellenbenny said:


> I made this dress using 9902.. I was very happy with it.



This is adorable!




PurpleEars said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome back! I am still not quite 100% yet but I am thankful for being able to take time off work to recover and go on the trip. We had to take things more slowly this trip but both of us still had a good time. I go back to work next week so I am sure it will be a challenging week!
> 
> I went through the pictures on our camera from this trip and I realized I didn't have pictures of all the outfits I made! I tend to make things in duplicates and embellish them in different ways. I hope these pictures will inspire someone for more "grown up" customs.
> 
> First up, blouse with Heather's Mickey silhouette embroidery (though you can't see the embroidery in the picture) and a pair of skorts with animal print for one of our Animal Kingdom days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next picture shows the embroidery on the blouse. I paired it with a pair of black skorts. I couldn't decide what embellishment to put on the skorts so I left them blank. I can always add something later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a few blouses in different colours with Heather's Tink silhouette or Mickey silhouette embroidery. Unfortunately I do not have pictures of them.
> 
> Next up is a Meghan peasant dress with Mickey head flowers along the hem. I designed the flowers (they still need more work since they stitch out in a slightly funny way).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I liked the Meghan peasant dress, I decided to try it out as a top. I used the same Mickey head flower embroidery for this top. I paired it with the "When you wish upon a star" music skirt. I had the lei because we had dinner at Ohana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made one with Heather's Tink silhouette embroidery and one in a lighter pink with Heather's Mickey silhouette embroidery.
> 
> Finally, my favourite outfit  the Minnie-inspired Jamie dress! This is one of my favourite pictures from this trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last but not least, a picture of DH and I with our matching mouse ears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just in case you are wondering why my hairstyle look slightly different in the pictures, I got a hair cut at MK in the middle of the trip. I am donating my hair to one of the places in town that makes wigs for kids undergoing cancer treatments, so I had to cut 12 inches off!)
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> _Edit: Sorry the pictures are huge. I guess I must have forgotten how to resize properly in Photobucket?!_



It looks like you had an amazing trip!  I just love all your cute customs... I expecially love your Minnie ear hat!  I hope you'll tell us how you made that!  

So, I have to take DH to the Dr. today - he hurt his back reaching for something yesterday.  I also have to take my new car in for a block heater (it was part of our purchase agreement), so while I have the dealership's loaner car, I wll take DH to the Dr.  Which means, not a lot of sewing today.  

I did finish up outfit #50 last night, so I can get started on outfit #49 today.  However, here's #51 (for those of you not following my PTR - I really apologize that you have to see these twice, and eventually 3 times because of FB).
















D~


----------



## Blyssfull

cogero said:


> Hey girls we are back. Lots of comments in the parks from CM and on the cruise.
> 
> We had a blast but came home to bad news. My 13 yearold nephew who had a near drowning at 2 passed this afternoon not what you want to come home too.
> 
> I am waiting to hear more. Now to go and catch up.



So very sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my prayers.



InkspressYourself said:


> Thank you.  It is the 4 by 6.  I'm embarassed to admit I've never used my 6 by 10 hoop.  I think it's really hard to use.  I do all of my sewing on a brother 270D and had major hoop envy.  I talked my dh into buying me another machine and I was insistent on getting a 6 by 10.  Thank goodness we got it on ebay so we didn't pay a scandalous amount for it (it's a brother ULT2001), but I'm still embarassed I haven't used what I begged for.
> 
> Thanks.  I'm always flattered when people want me to make stuff for them, but I don't do it that often.  I only do it for free and out of love.  If I started selling, I'm afraid it would start to seem like just more work.
> 
> It's the Simplicity 3943 and I'm sure I bought it for 1 dollar.  It isn't specifically Belle, I did a cross between view H and view A, but not much frankenpatterning because of the way it is printed.  I bought a hoop off of ebay (I read that suggestion on here by mom2rtk) and didn't make the skirt layer with the tulle attached.
> 
> Thank you. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Dawn



I think we'll be at The World the same time you are... we leave on the 11th, so I'll be looking for ya. 

Hope everyone had a great labor day weekend...We went to a friend's lake house so I'm super far behind. My little one is still asleep (I'm enjoying the quiet while I can)...off to catch up.


----------



## aboveH20

I think there were some outfits and situations I meant to comment on, but this is the only post I remember.  



VBAndrea said:


>



I get distracted easily.  Especially when there's  .

I'll come back later and reread and see if I can find what I had planned to comment on.


----------



## cogero

dianemom2 said:


> These look terrific!  Did you sew the zebra pettiskirt too?  I've never done one of them.  Are they hard?
> 
> 
> That's funny because I started out with a Brother 270D and I had major hoop envy. I also insisted that I HAD TO HAVE the 6x10 hoop.  I bought my Babylock Ellageo 3 off of ebay and I believe that it is the first cousin to your Brother Ult2001.  I also have hardly used that 6x10 hoop.  I think it is hard to get on and off the machine and hard to get things in the hoop correctly.  Maybe on the newer machines, like the Ellegante or the 6000D it is easier to hoop things correctly.  When I was at the Brother store several months ago they were showing me how they had changed the design on the larger hoop to make it easier to use.  Later this month I am going to the Sewing Expo and I am hoping to take a closer look at the newer machines.  Not that we can afford one right now, but is fun to look and to dream.



I have only used my 6 x 10 hoop 3 times since I bought the new machine LOL



PurpleEars said:


> First up, blouse with Heather's Mickey silhouette embroidery (though you can't see the embroidery in the picture) and a pair of skorts with animal print for one of our Animal Kingdom days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next picture shows the embroidery on the blouse. I paired it with a pair of black skorts. I couldn't decide what embellishment to put on the skorts so I left them blank. I can always add something later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a few blouses in different colours with Heather's Tink silhouette or Mickey silhouette embroidery. Unfortunately I do not have pictures of them.
> 
> Next up is a Meghan peasant dress with Mickey head flowers along the hem. I designed the flowers (they still need more work since they stitch out in a slightly funny way).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I liked the Meghan peasant dress, I decided to try it out as a top. I used the same Mickey head flower embroidery for this top. I paired it with the "When you wish upon a star" music skirt. I had the lei because we had dinner at Ohana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made one with Heather's Tink silhouette embroidery and one in a lighter pink with Heather's Mickey silhouette embroidery.
> 
> Finally, my favourite outfit  the Minnie-inspired Jamie dress! This is one of my favourite pictures from this trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last but not least, a picture of DH and I with our matching mouse ears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just in case you are wondering why my hairstyle look slightly different in the pictures, I got a hair cut at MK in the middle of the trip. I am donating my hair to one of the places in town that makes wigs for kids undergoing cancer treatments, so I had to cut 12 inches off!)
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> _Edit: Sorry the pictures are huge. I guess I must have forgotten how to resize properly in Photobucket?!_



I love the outfits.

D I am going to go read your trip report now. Didn't realize you were sewing your way to Disney


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> I think there were some outfits and situations I meant to comment on, but this is the only post I remember.
> 
> 
> 
> I get distracted easily.  Especially when there's  .
> 
> I'll come back later and reread and see if I can find what I had planned to comment on.



Oh how sweet of you to comment on MY post   It was because I used a unique smilie, wasn't it?

Oops -- forget to take pics of the kids this morning in their BTS outfits   Hopefully they stay clean and non-sweaty so I can get pics this afternoon.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

* 
update on Brendi...
    back from doctors,ultrasound showed no change in cyst /endometriosis ,will schedule surgery for that in the near future. hgc levels down to less than 400 so her body is taking care of it itself...so sad no sweet lil baby at this time. doctor said to wait till after surgery  to try again because it could be the same thing again. he said  he thought the endometriosis had stopped the baby from moving  into the uterus. i am so sad for my baby and her baby but so blessed that she is not in danger and her body is taking care of things and she will not have to have the pregnancy  removed.
    she goes back to the doctor for another check next week and then will be able to return to work when the pain goes away...doctor says that the pain is from the /baby/endometriosis/cyst all together. 
 Brendi putting on a strong front but i know when she is alone with David she will let it all out....thank you for your prayers for my sweet girl and her Husband...
                                                                        ~Beth~*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

InkspressYourself said:


> Here are a few of the outfits for our upcoming trip.  We are leaving on Saturday the 10th.  If anyone sees us, I'd be thrilled if you said hello.
> 
> I credit all of you here for teaching me to sew.  Thank you so much for all of the tips and inspiration.  I don't post often, but read as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the Animal Kingdom...she was mad because she said it's cold here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapunzel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn


beautiful lil gril and love the clothes!


----------



## miprender

Well I know why I couldn't sleep because I think I was so worried about DS going to Kindergarten. He shocked me by being so excited this morning and happily waved on the bus.  Well I went to the school to see him get off and my DD comes up to me and says Jacob has been crying the whole time on the bus 

I knew his excitment was too good to be true but he did put on a brave face and followed his teacher. When he got home he told me he was better. So we will have to wait to see how it goes tomorrow. 



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *
> update on Brendi...
> back from doctors,ultrasound showed no change in cyst /endometriosis ,will schedule surgery for that in the near future. hgc levels down to less than 400 so her body is taking care of it itself...so sad no sweet lil baby at this time. doctor said to wait till after surgery  to try again because it could be the same thing again. he said  he thought the endometriosis had stopped the baby from moving  into the uterus. i am so sad for my baby and her baby but so blessed that she is not in danger and her body is taking care of things and she will not have to have the pregnancy  removed.
> she goes back to the doctor for another check next week and then will be able to return to work when the pain goes away...doctor says that the pain is from the /baby/endometriosis/cyst all together.
> Brendi putting on a strong front but i know when she is alone with David she will let it all out....thank you for your prayers for my sweet girl and her Husband...
> ~Beth~*



 Sending more prayers.


----------



## aboveH20

miprender said:


> Well I know why I couldn't sleep because I think I was so worried about DS going to Kindergarten. He shocked me by being so excited this morning and happily waved on the bus.  Well I went to the school to see him get off and my DD comes up to me and says Jacob has been crying the whole time on the bus
> 
> I knew his excitment was too good to be true but he did put on a brave face and followed his teacher. When he got home he told me he was better. So we will have to wait to see how it goes tomorrow.



So many things I should have commented on in addition to this, but I'm trying to get some sewing done -- imagine that!

My heart goes out to you and your son.  How precious that he waved but then cried on the bus.  Hope tomorrow does go better.


----------



## aboveH20

I finished more pillowcases for *Give Kids the World*.

"We" have so many new people all the time, let me just say that GKTW is where many of the Make a Wish families stay when they go to Disney World.  Each of the childen gets a small pillow while they are there and some of us have been making the pillowcases.

A yard of flannel and 1/3 yard of novetly fabric makes four pillowcases (so in the photo there are four each of 10 different patterns).  If anyone is interested in learning more about sewing the pillowcases there's a whole section on the Big Give board.  GKTW gives out over 20,000 pillows a year so they've been appreciative of what we send.


----------



## mommy2mrb

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *
> update on Brendi...
> back from doctors,ultrasound showed no change in cyst /endometriosis ,will schedule surgery for that in the near future. hgc levels down to less than 400 so her body is taking care of it itself...so sad no sweet lil baby at this time. doctor said to wait till after surgery  to try again because it could be the same thing again. he said  he thought the endometriosis had stopped the baby from moving  into the uterus. i am so sad for my baby and her baby but so blessed that she is not in danger and her body is taking care of things and she will not have to have the pregnancy  removed.
> she goes back to the doctor for another check next week and then will be able to return to work when the pain goes away...doctor says that the pain is from the /baby/endometriosis/cyst all together.
> Brendi putting on a strong front but i know when she is alone with David she will let it all out....thank you for your prayers for my sweet girl and her Husband...
> ~Beth~*




continued prayers for Brendi, David and your family 



miprender said:


> Well I know why I couldn't sleep because I think I was so worried about DS going to Kindergarten. He shocked me by being so excited this morning and happily waved on the bus.  Well I went to the school to see him get off and my DD comes up to me and says Jacob has been crying the whole time on the bus
> 
> I knew his excitment was too good to be true but he did put on a brave face and followed his teacher. When he got home he told me he was better. So we will have to wait to see how it goes tomorrow.



Oh, poor little man.....hope tomorrow will be a better day for him and you too mama


----------



## dianemom2

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *
> update on Brendi...
> back from doctors,ultrasound showed no change in cyst /endometriosis ,will schedule surgery for that in the near future. hgc levels down to less than 400 so her body is taking care of it itself...so sad no sweet lil baby at this time. doctor said to wait till after surgery  to try again because it could be the same thing again. he said  he thought the endometriosis had stopped the baby from moving  into the uterus. i am so sad for my baby and her baby but so blessed that she is not in danger and her body is taking care of things and she will not have to have the pregnancy  removed.
> she goes back to the doctor for another check next week and then will be able to return to work when the pain goes away...doctor says that the pain is from the /baby/endometriosis/cyst all together.
> Brendi putting on a strong front but i know when she is alone with David she will let it all out....thank you for your prayers for my sweet girl and her Husband...
> ~Beth~*



I am relieved for your daughter that she is not in danger and that her body is taking care of things itself.  Sad that she has to go through this and also put up with all the physical pain.  I hope things start to improve very soon. 


I got a sad call tonight from a friend.  She called to tell me that she has just been diagnosed with breast cancer.  She wants to get together later this week because she has lots of questions she wants to ask me.  This follows right behind the news that another friend is going in for a biopsy next week to find out if a suspicious spot is anything.  I am going to be praying hard for these two friends in the coming weeks.


----------



## mphalens

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *
> update on Brendi...
> back from doctors,ultrasound showed no change in cyst /endometriosis ,will schedule surgery for that in the near future. hgc levels down to less than 400 so her body is taking care of it itself...so sad no sweet lil baby at this time. doctor said to wait till after surgery  to try again because it could be the same thing again. he said  he thought the endometriosis had stopped the baby from moving  into the uterus. i am so sad for my baby and her baby but so blessed that she is not in danger and her body is taking care of things and she will not have to have the pregnancy  removed.
> she goes back to the doctor for another check next week and then will be able to return to work when the pain goes away...doctor says that the pain is from the /baby/endometriosis/cyst all together.
> Brendi putting on a strong front but i know when she is alone with David she will let it all out....thank you for your prayers for my sweet girl and her Husband...
> ~Beth~*



I'm so so sorry.  



miprender said:


> Well I know why I couldn't sleep because I think I was so worried about DS going to Kindergarten. He shocked me by being so excited this morning and happily waved on the bus.  Well I went to the school to see him get off and my DD comes up to me and says Jacob has been crying the whole time on the bus
> 
> I knew his excitment was too good to be true but he did put on a brave face and followed his teacher. When he got home he told me he was better. So we will have to wait to see how it goes tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Sending more prayers.



Oh!  This just makes me so sad!!!  Poor baby!  Poor Mommy!!!  Here's hoping tomorrow is much much better!



aboveH20 said:


> I finished more pillowcases for *Give Kids the World*.
> 
> "We" have so many new people all the time, let me just say that GKTW is where many of the Make a Wish families stay when they go to Disney World.  Each of the childen gets a small pillow while they are there and some of us have been making the pillowcases.
> 
> A yard of flannel and 1/3 yard of novetly fabric makes four pillowcases (so in the photo there are four each of 10 different patterns).  If anyone is interested in learning more about sewing the pillowcases there's a whole section on the Big Give board.  GKTW gives out over 20,000 pillows a year so they've been appreciative of what we send.




I plan to make a bunch after our Disney trip   I figure it will be one way to use up remnants


----------



## teresajoy

aboveH20 said:


> .
> Oh, why didn't you say so sooner.  THAT sewer.  Sure everything's clear now.



Yah, I figured you would know who she was once I explained it to you. 



cogero said:


> Teresa
> 
> My nephew fell in a pool and drowned in 2000 but suffered a TBI from it. His body finally gave out yesterday but it wasn't expected.
> 
> I am waiting to find out the funeral arrangements for him.



Chiara, I'm so very very sorry. That is just heartbreaking. 



jessica52877 said:


> Yes, what Jessica said. I've known way too many kids who have drowned. It's just so sad. Watch those babies. (which is the last thing my Grandpa ever said to me. He was telling me that, because we had just found out my cousin's baby had drowned in their own pool.)
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleEars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome back! I am still not quite 100% yet but I am thankful for being able to take time off work to recover and go on the trip. We had to take things more slowly this trip but both of us still had a good time. I go back to work next week so I am sure it will be a challenging week!
> 
> I went through the pictures on our camera from this trip and I realized I didn't have pictures of all the outfits I made! I tend to make things in duplicates and embellish them in different ways. I hope these pictures will inspire someone for more "grown up" customs.
> 
> First up, blouse with Heather's Mickey silhouette embroidery (though you can't see the embroidery in the picture) and a pair of skorts with animal print for one of our Animal Kingdom days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next picture shows the embroidery on the blouse. I paired it with a pair of black skorts. I couldn't decide what embellishment to put on the skorts so I left them blank. I can always add something later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a few blouses in different colours with Heather's Tink silhouette or Mickey silhouette embroidery. Unfortunately I do not have pictures of them.
> 
> Next up is a Meghan peasant dress with Mickey head flowers along the hem. I designed the flowers (they still need more work since they stitch out in a slightly funny way).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I liked the Meghan peasant dress, I decided to try it out as a top. I used the same Mickey head flower embroidery for this top. I paired it with the "When you wish upon a star" music skirt. I had the lei because we had dinner at Ohana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made one with Heather's Tink silhouette embroidery and one in a lighter pink with Heather's Mickey silhouette embroidery.
> 
> Finally, my favourite outfit  the Minnie-inspired Jamie dress! This is one of my favourite pictures from this trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last but not least, a picture of DH and I with our matching mouse ears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just in case you are wondering why my hairstyle look slightly different in the pictures, I got a hair cut at MK in the middle of the trip. I am donating my hair to one of the places in town that makes wigs for kids undergoing cancer treatments, so I had to cut 12 inches off!)
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> _Edit: Sorry the pictures are huge. I guess I must have forgotten how to resize properly in Photobucket?!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please please please, post the pictures bigger! I would love to be able to see them better!!!
> 
> I agree with the other poster (Andrea?) you don't look like I imagined you to at all!!!! You are so cute!
> 
> 
> mphalens said:
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTION:
> 
> I want to buy some patterns before that 20% at YCMT goes away . . . but I need some opinions please!!!
> 
> I'm considering the Dainty Designs Bundle Pack of the
> Peasant Top
> Corset with Shirred Back
> Layered Tulle Twirl Skirt
> 
> How does this peasant top pattern compare with the Portrait Peasant top?  I know they're both Carla C. right?  So what's the difference?
> 
> And are the corset & skirt patterns worth it?  Or should I be able to figure these out for myself?
> 
> 
> I'd been planning on buying the Portrait Peasant (and using it for pirate style shirts for the boys as my justification for buying a little girls' dress pattern), but if the other is pretty much the same AND I'd get those other two (but are they all worth $31 - the 20%???) . . .
> 
> Also in my cart are the Simply Sweet, the Easy Fits for Teens & Adults, the Jamie Dress and the Marlo Top
> 
> I CANNOT spend $65 on patterns right now . . . I'd been planning on $25 . . .
> 
> So - what should I get? What would you get?  HELP!!!  That coupon code goes away on the 7th!!!!  Thanks in advance for your help and opinion!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have some of Dainty Designs patterns (actually, I have all of the ones you listed)  , and I am really not very happy with them. I would stick with Carla's! Dainty Designs is not Carla.
> 
> 
> 
> DMGeurts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!!!! I love this!!!! How adorable is that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DISNEYJAZZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> update on Brendi...
> back from doctors,ultrasound showed no change in cyst /endometriosis ,will schedule surgery for that in the near future. hgc levels down to less than 400 so her body is taking care of it itself...so sad no sweet lil baby at this time. doctor said to wait till after surgery  to try again because it could be the same thing again. he said  he thought the endometriosis had stopped the baby from moving  into the uterus. i am so sad for my baby and her baby but so blessed that she is not in danger and her body is taking care of things and she will not have to have the pregnancy  removed.
> she goes back to the doctor for another check next week and then will be able to return to work when the pain goes away...doctor says that the pain is from the /baby/endometriosis/cyst all together.
> Brendi putting on a strong front but i know when she is alone with David she will let it all out....thank you for your prayers for my sweet girl and her Husband...
> ~Beth~*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beth, I'm so sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> miprender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I know why I couldn't sleep because I think I was so worried about DS going to Kindergarten. He shocked me by being so excited this morning and happily waved on the bus.  Well I went to the school to see him get off and my DD comes up to me and says Jacob has been crying the whole time on the bus
> 
> I knew his excitment was too good to be true but he did put on a brave face and followed his teacher. When he got home he told me he was better. So we will have to wait to see how it goes tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Sending more prayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww, poor little guy!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## cajunfan

I have made my very first stripwork skirt. I am thinking about using for Lisa's BG (did not want to commit until I knew that I could make one). Anyway, I have a question about the elastic waist band. If she has a 30" waist, does not like tight fits and has a tube, what size should I cut my elastic piece for the waist? I will also post this on the BG board.

Thanks!

Lynn


----------



## lovesdumbo

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *
> update on Brendi...
> back from doctors,ultrasound showed no change in cyst /endometriosis ,will schedule surgery for that in the near future. hgc levels down to less than 400 so her body is taking care of it itself...so sad no sweet lil baby at this time. doctor said to wait till after surgery  to try again because it could be the same thing again. he said  he thought the endometriosis had stopped the baby from moving  into the uterus. i am so sad for my baby and her baby but so blessed that she is not in danger and her body is taking care of things and she will not have to have the pregnancy  removed.
> she goes back to the doctor for another check next week and then will be able to return to work when the pain goes away...doctor says that the pain is from the /baby/endometriosis/cyst all together.
> Brendi putting on a strong front but i know when she is alone with David she will let it all out....thank you for your prayers for my sweet girl and her Husband...
> ~Beth~*


I'm so sorry.



aboveH20 said:


> I finished more pillowcases for *Give Kids the World*.
> 
> "We" have so many new people all the time, let me just say that GKTW is where many of the Make a Wish families stay when they go to Disney World.  Each of the childen gets a small pillow while they are there and some of us have been making the pillowcases.
> 
> A yard of flannel and 1/3 yard of novetly fabric makes four pillowcases (so in the photo there are four each of 10 different patterns).  If anyone is interested in learning more about sewing the pillowcases there's a whole section on the Big Give board.  GKTW gives out over 20,000 pillows a year so they've been appreciative of what we send.


Those are wonderful!



dianemom2 said:


> I got a sad call tonight from a friend.  She called to tell me that she has just been diagnosed with breast cancer.  She wants to get together later this week because she has lots of questions she wants to ask me.  This follows right behind the news that another friend is going in for a biopsy next week to find out if a suspicious spot is anything.  I am going to be praying hard for these two friends in the coming weeks.


Prayers for your 2 friends.


----------



## PurpleEars

mphalens said:


> QUESTION:
> 
> I want to buy some patterns before that 20% at YCMT goes away . . . but I need some opinions please!!!
> 
> I'm considering the Dainty Designs Bundle Pack of the
> Peasant Top
> Corset with Shirred Back
> Layered Tulle Twirl Skirt
> 
> How does this peasant top pattern compare with the Portrait Peasant top?  I know they're both Carla C. right?  So what's the difference?
> 
> And are the corset & skirt patterns worth it?  Or should I be able to figure these out for myself?
> 
> 
> I'd been planning on buying the Portrait Peasant (and using it for pirate style shirts for the boys as my justification for buying a little girls' dress pattern), but if the other is pretty much the same AND I'd get those other two (but are they all worth $31 - the 20%???) . . .
> 
> Also in my cart are the Simply Sweet, the Easy Fits for Teens & Adults, the Jamie Dress and the Marlo Top
> 
> I CANNOT spend $65 on patterns right now . . . I'd been planning on $25 . . .
> 
> So - what should I get? What would you get?  HELP!!!  That coupon code goes away on the 7th!!!!  Thanks in advance for your help and opinion!!!!



I don't have any Dainty Designs patterns so I can't comment on those. In terms of the Easy Fits, Jamie Dress and the Marlo Top, you may want to think about which one(s) you would likely make first. I have all 3 patterns but honestly I have hardly used the Marlo pattern. Also, YMCT offers 20% off from time to time so you can always get the lower priority patterns later. I only buy from YMCT when they have discount codes and I am pretty sure I have bought patterns 2 or 3 times in the past year.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *
> update on Brendi...
> back from doctors,ultrasound showed no change in cyst /endometriosis ,will schedule surgery for that in the near future. hgc levels down to less than 400 so her body is taking care of it itself...so sad no sweet lil baby at this time. doctor said to wait till after surgery  to try again because it could be the same thing again. he said  he thought the endometriosis had stopped the baby from moving  into the uterus. i am so sad for my baby and her baby but so blessed that she is not in danger and her body is taking care of things and she will not have to have the pregnancy  removed.
> she goes back to the doctor for another check next week and then will be able to return to work when the pain goes away...doctor says that the pain is from the /baby/endometriosis/cyst all together.
> Brendi putting on a strong front but i know when she is alone with David she will let it all out....thank you for your prayers for my sweet girl and her Husband...
> ~Beth~*



I am sorry to hear about your DD's problems. Sending hugs to your family and your DD's family.



miprender said:


> Well I know why I couldn't sleep because I think I was so worried about DS going to Kindergarten. He shocked me by being so excited this morning and happily waved on the bus.  Well I went to the school to see him get off and my DD comes up to me and says Jacob has been crying the whole time on the bus
> 
> I knew his excitment was too good to be true but he did put on a brave face and followed his teacher. When he got home he told me he was better. So we will have to wait to see how it goes tomorrow.



I am sorry to hear that. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day!



dianemom2 said:


> I got a sad call tonight from a friend.  She called to tell me that she has just been diagnosed with breast cancer.  She wants to get together later this week because she has lots of questions she wants to ask me.  This follows right behind the news that another friend is going in for a biopsy next week to find out if a suspicious spot is anything.  I am going to be praying hard for these two friends in the coming weeks.



More prayers are being said!



aboveH20 said:


> I finished more pillowcases for *Give Kids the World*.
> 
> "We" have so many new people all the time, let me just say that GKTW is where many of the Make a Wish families stay when they go to Disney World.  Each of the childen gets a small pillow while they are there and some of us have been making the pillowcases.
> 
> A yard of flannel and 1/3 yard of novetly fabric makes four pillowcases (so in the photo there are four each of 10 different patterns).  If anyone is interested in learning more about sewing the pillowcases there's a whole section on the Big Give board.  GKTW gives out over 20,000 pillows a year so they've been appreciative of what we send.



Awesome job as usual! I am sure the families will really appreciate the work you have put into making these special pillowcases!



jessica52877 said:


> You are so cute and I love all your outfits! I love seeing the characters too but my family, not so much.






weluvdizne said:


> AWESOME!!! I  it all.  Looks like you had a great time, too.  Good luck going back to work.  Be sure you take it easy.
> That is so great of you to donate your hair.  I have done it twice, and am currently growing out again.  My nieces told me about it and if they can be so selfless as young teens, surely I can do it, too.  That is really sweet of you.
> 
> Would you mind sharing how you made the mickey ears?  They are so cute!!  How neat of your dh to wear them, too.  You two look so cute in that photo.





miprender said:


> Thanks for posting. Love all the pictures but especially the one with Mickey & Minnie covering their eyes. That is just too cute





NiniMorris said:


> So cool...my daughter donates her hair to Locks of Love about once a year.  She started doing that in high school (and it almost killed me to see her long blond hair go bye bye that first time!) In college her whole sorority started donating as one of their service projects!
> 
> In fact, she is scheduled to donate in the next few days...just in time for our trip to Disney.  The cause became really close to her heart after she met her husband.  Two weeks after he proposed he was diagnosed with Lymphoma.  They had to postpone the wedding a few weeks so he would be finished with his chemo before the wedding.
> 
> Nini





VBAndrea said:


> Fabulous photos!  You are very photogenic!  I adore the one of you and Minnie and the one of you and your dh is fantastic as well.  I have a complaint though -- the pics are too small!!!!  I just saw a pic of Nini recently and she was nothing like I pictured and neither are you ~ I'm usually pretty good at figuring out what people look like too.  I donated my hair once (after having ds).  Now it never seems to grow long enough to donate again   What a very sweet thing for you to do and kind of a cool memory of your vacation.  I love all the clothes you made!





DMGeurts said:


> It looks like you had an amazing trip!  I just love all your cute customs... I expecially love your Minnie ear hat!  I hope you'll tell us how you made that!
> 
> So, I have to take DH to the Dr. today - he hurt his back reaching for something yesterday.  I also have to take my new car in for a block heater (it was part of our purchase agreement), so while I have the dealership's loaner car, I wll take DH to the Dr.  Which means, not a lot of sewing today.
> 
> I did finish up outfit #50 last night, so I can get started on outfit #49 today.  However, here's #51 (for those of you not following my PTR - I really apologize that you have to see these twice, and eventually 3 times because of FB).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~





cogero said:


> I love the outfits.






teresajoy said:


> Please please please, post the pictures bigger! I would love to be able to see them better!!!
> 
> I agree with the other poster (Andrea?) you don't look like I imagined you to at all!!!! You are so cute!



Thanks everyone on the positive comments on my outfits, hair donation, and how I look(!). Like Nini's DD, I started donating my hair since high school so it was a rountine thing for me. My mother actually did the same thing before she had children so that seed was planted in my head very early on. I couldn't act on that until about grade 8 or so because my elementary school strongly discouraged girls from having long hair out of fear of head lice. As an aside, the hair donation thing gives me a good excuse to save money on hair styling as they do not accept dyed or permed hair.

Nini - that's very sweet of your DD to donate her hair and got others involved too! I hope her husband is doing well after the chemo.

In terms of the picture size, well after I loaded them up last night they looked HUGE on my screen. I don't know what happened after because they automagically became smaller when I logged back on today.  It's a good thing both DH and I are big character fans (in fact, it was my DH who encouraged me to do the signautre quilt last year). That's about the only way we get pictures of ourselves during the trip!

Our custom ears are due for a major refurb as it was the ears' 7th trip. I will likely rebuild them all together starting with making the hats. I think we will manage to squeeze in a trip to DL in March as DH is attending a conference down there, so I have just around 6 months to get this done. As far as I can recall, these were the steps I took for the first set:
1. Purchase 2 identical hats
2. Take the plastic lids from canned cashews (I am sure other nuts had those lids too) for the ears
3. Sew the lip (the side edge) of the lid to the midline of the hat to make them stand up
4. Make "ear muffs" out of black material to cover the plastic
5. Cover the ears with the "ear muffs"
6. Cut a strip of red polka dot fabric (for my ears) and a strip of brown fabric (for DH's ears) and finish the edges
7. Sew the fabric strip to the bottom of the hat (above the brim)

Hopefully these steps make sense to someone other than me!

~D - your outfit looks amazing like usual. I am sorry to hear that your DH hurt his back. Hopefully he will recover soon so you'll have more time to sew!


----------



## teresajoy

dianemom2 said:


> I got a sad call tonight from a friend.  She called to tell me that she has just been diagnosed with breast cancer.  She wants to get together later this week because she has lots of questions she wants to ask me.  This follows right behind the news that another friend is going in for a biopsy next week to find out if a suspicious spot is anything.  I am going to be praying hard for these two friends in the coming weeks.



I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. I hope your other friend's suspcious spot turns out to be nothing. 



cajunfan said:


> I have made my very first stripwork skirt. I am thinking about using for Lisa's BG (did not want to commit until I knew that I could make one). Anyway, I have a question about the elastic waist band. If she has a 30" waist, does not like tight fits and has a tube, what size should I cut my elastic piece for the waist? I will also post this on the BG board.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lynn



I think that if you made it 30" you would  be ok. I woudln't go any smaller though.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

Sorry I haven't been around for a bit, we babysat the kids all weekend at the beach. We had a blast. Its an interesting feeling to have little peoples waiting outside of your bedroom door in the am, bathroom door everytime you have to go, shower door when you are showering - I guess all you mom's go through this every day!!! It drove me nuts after a while, but it made me feel loved.... but if I hear "jinx you owe me a coke" one more time........lol....

Amazing outfits posted!!

Prayers for all those who need them!!

Hugs to all those who need them!!

So, this might be a silly question, and may not even happen at all. I have to go to a conference in Ft Lauderdale in October. Should I plan a few days at Disney or in the Keys? The thing is, I really want to go to disney for a few days right after Thanksgiving when Michael W Smith (one of my favorite Christian singers) is doing the Candelight Ceremony narration.....??? Suggestions?


----------



## mphalens

teresajoy said:


> I have some of Dainty Designs patterns (actually, I have all of the ones you listed)  , and I am really not very happy with them. I would stick with Carla's! Dainty Designs is not Carla.





PurpleEars said:


> I don't have any Dainty Designs patterns so I can't comment on those. In terms of the Easy Fits, Jamie Dress and the Marlo Top, you may want to think about which one(s) you would likely make first. I have all 3 patterns but honestly I have hardly used the Marlo pattern. Also, YMCT offers 20% off from time to time so you can always get the lower priority patterns later. I only buy from YMCT when they have discount codes and I am pretty sure I have bought patterns 2 or 3 times in the past year.







lovesdumbo said:


> I can't help too much other than to say that the Dainty Design patterns are not Carla's.  Looks like the bundle comes with an "extra" pattern that is Carla's.  I have the Portrait Peasant but not Dainty Design's peasant so I don't know how they differ.





VBAndrea said:


> I can't speak for the all the patterns and this will be quick b/c it's school today and I must run -- the SS is a staple pattern for me for the bodice, though I usually alter it somewhat.  You can put any type of skirt on it and you can vary the bodice. So highly recommended.  the Portrait Peasant is also a staple for me and I figure out tons of ways to alter it.   I have the adult easy fits and only used the pattern once, though would love to make more pjs out of it -- just spend too much time making things for the kids.  Can't speak for the other patterns as I don't have any of them.



Thanks for all the feedback ladies!!!  I really appreciate it!  Those bundle packs always confuse me!!!  Good to know that Dainty Designs is NOT Carla C. !!! I would have been very disappointed!

I think I'm going to go with Portrait Peasant, Easy Fits (adult), Simply Sweet and if I can swing it, the Jamie dress OR the Marlo top . . . 




billwendy said:


> So, this might be a silly question, and may not even happen at all. I have to go to a conference in Ft Lauderdale in October. Should I plan a few days at Disney or in the Keys? The thing is, *I really want to go to disney for a few days right after Thanksgiving when Michael W Smith (one of my favorite Christian singers) is doing the Candelight Ceremony narration.....??? Suggestions?*



Um, so this is just silly ol' me, but I think the 1st show on Dec 2nd would be a FABULOUS time to go - especially if you could get a 7:45 ressie at Garden Grill following . . . I don't know WHO else might possibly be there that would just  to meet you in person and already has an ADR for GG at 7:45 . . . .


----------



## mommy2mrb

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around for a bit, we babysat the kids all weekend at the beach. We had a blast. Its an interesting feeling to have little peoples waiting outside of your bedroom door in the am, bathroom door everytime you have to go, shower door when you are showering - I guess all you mom's go through this every day!!! It drove me nuts after a while, but it made me feel loved.... but if I hear "jinx you owe me a coke" one more time........lol....
> 
> Amazing outfits posted!!
> 
> Prayers for all those who need them!!
> 
> Hugs to all those who need them!!
> 
> So, this might be a silly question, and may not even happen at all. I have to go to a conference in Ft Lauderdale in October. Should I plan a few days at Disney or in the Keys? The thing is, I really want to go to disney for a few days right after Thanksgiving when Michael W Smith (one of my favorite Christian singers) is doing the Candelight Ceremony narration.....??? Suggestions?



sounds like you had quite the weekend....you will appreciate going to the bathroom like you never thought possible now 

when in October?  we are there 13 - 21....being selfish here, if you there during our trip, come to Disney....if not got to the Keys and then back to Disney for Candelight Ceremony.


----------



## VBAndrea

BETH: lost your quote but thanks for updating us.  I wish it was better news though. 



aboveH20 said:


> I finished more pillowcases for *Give Kids the World*.
> 
> "We" have so many new people all the time, let me just say that GKTW is where many of the Make a Wish families stay when they go to Disney World.  Each of the childen gets a small pillow while they are there and some of us have been making the pillowcases.
> 
> A yard of flannel and 1/3 yard of novetly fabric makes four pillowcases (so in the photo there are four each of 10 different patterns).  If anyone is interested in learning more about sewing the pillowcases there's a whole section on the Big Give board.  GKTW gives out over 20,000 pillows a year so they've been appreciative of what we send.


Commented on the BG, but will here as well.  I love all of your cases and I know GKtW will to.  They sent me a nice e-mail and a letter after I sent my batch in.  I really want to make more -- maybe after Halloween I can try.  they go together fast so I should really prioritize that project.

Once again I must say one would make a nice sleeping bag for Ginger.  I hope she doesn't feel left out that you made 40 for other children and none for her.



dianemom2 said:


> I got a sad call tonight from a friend.  She called to tell me that she has just been diagnosed with breast cancer.  She wants to get together later this week because she has lots of questions she wants to ask me.  This follows right behind the news that another friend is going in for a biopsy next week to find out if a suspicious spot is anything.  I am going to be praying hard for these two friends in the coming weeks.


I'm sorry for the very sad news.  I'm glad your friend can lean on you at a time like this.  I lost a sweet friend to breast cancer so hearing stories of survivors is, to me, the best thing one can do in such circumstances.



cajunfan said:


> I have made my very first stripwork skirt. I am thinking about using for Lisa's BG (did not want to commit until I knew that I could make one). Anyway, I have a question about the elastic waist band. If she has a 30" waist, does not like tight fits and has a tube, what size should I cut my elastic piece for the waist? I will also post this on the BG board.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lynn


I saw you got answers -- I don't have the BG open but just make sure the elastic will fit over her hips when it's stretched.  I would also go with wider elastic.  I was contemplating trying a knit waistband for her.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around for a bit, we babysat the kids all weekend at the beach. We had a blast. Its an interesting feeling to have little peoples waiting outside of your bedroom door in the am, bathroom door everytime you have to go, shower door when you are showering - I guess all you mom's go through this every day!!! It drove me nuts after a while, but it made me feel loved.... but if I hear "jinx you owe me a coke" one more time........lol....
> 
> Amazing outfits posted!!
> 
> Prayers for all those who need them!!
> 
> Hugs to all those who need them!!
> 
> So, this might be a silly question, and may not even happen at all. I have to go to a conference in Ft Lauderdale in October. Should I plan a few days at Disney or in the Keys? The thing is, I really want to go to disney for a few days right after Thanksgiving when Michael W Smith (one of my favorite Christian singers) is doing the Candelight Ceremony narration.....??? Suggestions?


Glad you had a good beach weekend.  Good the the kids waited outside the door -- mine used to just come right in and one even opened the door on me the other day when dh told them where I was.  the dogs also seem to like to join me in the loo.

I'm not a gigantic keys fan.  Key Largo is very nice, but it's a relaxing vacation and they have nice diving and snorkeling.  I didn't care for Key West at all, but I am not the outgoing party type and that's the aura I get from Key West.  If you want fun, Dis is best, IMO.


----------



## princesskayla

Hey yall - I finally got Week 5 up for voting. There were only 5 entries this week. Here is the link : http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2795058 My internet has been so spotty lately. I come on to post the thread and it will shut down on me or take forever to load. 

I will be so glad if and when they get the fiber optics up and running here. But who knows when that will be finished. I miss being able to whip out my phone and be on the internet going down the road (as a passenger, of course). I also miss the radio. Our internet is charged by usage and it is too expensive to stream music. There is only one radio station here and it plays the worst music ever. A mix of everything. And I mean everything. 

Anywho - I was super sad becasue I did not get my entry finished in time. Kernnedy would not cooprorate with pictures and it did not look nearly as cute on a hanger as it did on her. Plus I couldn't get it uploaded - it keep timing out. I did a color changing outfit inspired by Animator's Palate. It starts out black and white and changes to color. I finally learned how to use my ruffler!  I wanted to come on here and celebrate but then it would have given my project away - so alas, I celebrated in silence, and for what?! I still don't have a picture to show you guys. I also printed on fabric, used my machine to attach buttons and handstitched the opening on an A-line shirt. I really challenged myself this week! I guess I could use the one I make for my older daughter for week 6 - I did kind of drafted my own pattern for it. Maybe I will do that, I still haven't made hers yet. 

I am loving all the new outfits and projects posted. I need to go back and quote them, but after you get behind - it takes awhile to get caught back up!


----------



## cajunfan

princesskayla said:


> Hey yall - I finally got Week 5 up for voting. There were only 5 entries this week. Here is the link : http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2795058 My internet has been so spotty lately. I come on to post the thread and it will shut down on me or take forever to load.
> 
> I will be so glad if and when they get the fiber optics up and running here. But who knows when that will be finished. I miss being able to whip out my phone and be on the internet going down the road (as a passenger, of course). I also miss the radio. Our internet is charged by usage and it is too expensive to stream music. There is only one radio station here and it plays the worst music ever. A mix of everything. And I mean everything.
> 
> Anywho - I was super sad becasue I did not get my entry finished in time. Kernnedy would not cooprorate with pictures and it did not look nearly as cute on a hanger as it did on her. Plus I couldn't get it uploaded - it keep timing out. I did a color changing outfit inspired by Animator's Palate. It starts out black and white and changes to color. I finally learned how to use my ruffler!  I wanted to come on here and celebrate but then it would have given my project away - so alas, I celebrated in silence, and for what?! I still don't have a picture to show you guys. I also printed on fabric, used my machine to attach buttons and handstitched the opening on an A-line shirt. I really challenged myself this week! I guess I could use the one I make for my older daughter for week 6 - I did kind of drafted my own pattern for it. Maybe I will do that, I still haven't made hers yet.
> 
> I am loving all the new outfits and projects posted. I need to go back and quote them, but after you get behind - it takes awhile to get caught back up!




You need to show us that outfit...it sounds awesome!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

Since the voting is done for week 4, here is my entry.  I made the Jamie dress pattern into a top.  I also extended the waistband around to the back.  I will admit it is rare that I made any clothing items for myself, and very intimidating putting a picture out there for everyone to see.  But I was pleased with the result, and would probably actually wear the top in public .


----------



## dianemom2

cajunfan said:


> I have made my very first stripwork skirt. I am thinking about using for Lisa's BG (did not want to commit until I knew that I could make one). Anyway, I have a question about the elastic waist band. If she has a 30" waist, does not like tight fits and has a tube, what size should I cut my elastic piece for the waist? I will also post this on the BG board.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lynn


If she has a tube and doesn't like things tight, I might cut the elastic at 30".  You will loose a little bit when you sew it closed.  That way it should be tight enough to keep the skirt up but not tight on her waist.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around for a bit, we babysat the kids all weekend at the beach. We had a blast. Its an interesting feeling to have little peoples waiting outside of your bedroom door in the am, bathroom door everytime you have to go, shower door when you are showering - I guess all you mom's go through this every day!!! It drove me nuts after a while, but it made me feel loved.... but if I hear "jinx you owe me a coke" one more time........lol....
> 
> So, this might be a silly question, and may not even happen at all. I have to go to a conference in Ft Lauderdale in October. Should I plan a few days at Disney or in the Keys? The thing is, I really want to go to disney for a few days right after Thanksgiving when Michael W Smith (one of my favorite Christian singers) is doing the Candelight Ceremony narration.....??? Suggestions?


Your weekend sounds like my life!  It isn't so bad now that the kids are getting older but when they were small, I never go to shower or use the bathroom without interruption.  And I still hear "jinx you owe me a coke" all the time!

I am not crazy about Key West but I haven't been to any of the other keys.  If your conference is going to be busy, I'd probably choose a relaxing beach vacation since you are planning to do Disney right after Thanksgiving.




VBAndrea said:


> Commented on the BG, but will here as well.  I love all of your cases and I know GKtW will to.  They sent me a nice e-mail and a letter after I sent my batch in.  I really want to make more -- maybe after Halloween I can try.  they go together fast so I should really prioritize that project.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for the very sad news.  I'm glad your friend can lean on you at a time like this.  I lost a sweet friend to breast cancer so hearing stories of survivors is, to me, the best thing one can do in such circumstances.
> 
> I was contemplating trying a knit waistband for her.
> 
> I'm not a gigantic keys fan.  Key Largo is very nice, but it's a relaxing vacation and they have nice diving and snorkeling.  I didn't care for Key West at all, but I am not the outgoing party type and that's the aura I get from Key West.  If you want fun, Dis is best, IMO.



I still haven't sent in the pillowcases that I've made because I keep thinking that I am going to make some more to send with them.  I have a few yards of the plain flannel that I bought just for that purpose.  Now I need to get busy on them!  I did a knit waist band for a skirt for my niece.  It turned out a bit large.  I made it the same size I would normally make her skirts but the knit doesn't stay up as well.  I guess with knits you are supposed to make them an inch or two smaller.

I also wasn't crazy about Key West because it is such a partying town. I prefer my beach vacations to be quieter.


----------



## cogero

ellenbenny said:


> Since the voting is done for week 4, here is my entry.  I made the Jamie dress pattern into a top.  I also extended the waistband around to the back.  I will admit it is rare that I made any clothing items for myself, and very intimidating putting a picture out there for everyone to see.  But I was pleased with the result, and would probably actually wear the top in public .



OMGosh I just love this top. I just may need to make me a top like this since it is a style I buy all the time for me.

I love the GKTW pillowcases I have the flannel and the print fabric but it is cut in a yard so I need to cut it down to a third of a yard. I want to try to make some.


----------



## DMGeurts

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *
> update on Brendi...
> back from doctors,ultrasound showed no change in cyst /endometriosis ,will schedule surgery for that in the near future. hgc levels down to less than 400 so her body is taking care of it itself...so sad no sweet lil baby at this time. doctor said to wait till after surgery  to try again because it could be the same thing again. he said  he thought the endometriosis had stopped the baby from moving  into the uterus. i am so sad for my baby and her baby but so blessed that she is not in danger and her body is taking care of things and she will not have to have the pregnancy  removed.
> she goes back to the doctor for another check next week and then will be able to return to work when the pain goes away...doctor says that the pain is from the /baby/endometriosis/cyst all together.
> Brendi putting on a strong front but i know when she is alone with David she will let it all out....thank you for your prayers for my sweet girl and her Husband...
> ~Beth~*



Beth - I am so very sorry.  I wish there was something I could do to ease the pain for you all.  



miprender said:


> Well I know why I couldn't sleep because I think I was so worried about DS going to Kindergarten. He shocked me by being so excited this morning and happily waved on the bus.  Well I went to the school to see him get off and my DD comes up to me and says Jacob has been crying the whole time on the bus
> 
> I knew his excitment was too good to be true but he did put on a brave face and followed his teacher. When he got home he told me he was better. So we will have to wait to see how it goes tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Sending more prayers.



That is so sweet about him putting on a brave face... I hope his second day goes better for him.



PurpleEars said:


> Our custom ears are due for a major refurb as it was the ears' 7th trip. I will likely rebuild them all together starting with making the hats. I think we will manage to squeeze in a trip to DL in March as DH is attending a conference down there, so I have just around 6 months to get this done. As far as I can recall, these were the steps I took for the first set:
> 1. Purchase 2 identical hats
> 2. Take the plastic lids from canned cashews (I am sure other nuts had those lids too) for the ears
> 3. Sew the lip (the side edge) of the lid to the midline of the hat to make them stand up
> 4. Make "ear muffs" out of black material to cover the plastic
> 5. Cover the ears with the "ear muffs"
> 6. Cut a strip of red polka dot fabric (for my ears) and a strip of brown fabric (for DH's ears) and finish the edges
> 7. Sew the fabric strip to the bottom of the hat (above the brim)
> 
> Hopefully these steps make sense to someone other than me!
> 
> ~D - your outfit looks amazing like usual. I am sorry to hear that your DH hurt his back. Hopefully he will recover soon so you'll have more time to sew!



THis does make total sense.  Do you have a picture of just the hat that's a little closer?

Thanks, me too...    He is in bed now... hopefully he loosens up soon.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around for a bit, we babysat the kids all weekend at the beach. We had a blast. Its an interesting feeling to have little peoples waiting outside of your bedroom door in the am, bathroom door everytime you have to go, shower door when you are showering - I guess all you mom's go through this every day!!! It drove me nuts after a while, but it made me feel loved.... but if I hear "jinx you owe me a coke" one more time........lol....
> 
> Amazing outfits posted!!
> 
> Prayers for all those who need them!!
> 
> Hugs to all those who need them!!
> 
> So, this might be a silly question, and may not even happen at all. I have to go to a conference in Ft Lauderdale in October. Should I plan a few days at Disney or in the Keys? The thing is, I really want to go to disney for a few days right after Thanksgiving when Michael W Smith (one of my favorite Christian singers) is doing the Candelight Ceremony narration.....??? Suggestions?



Welcome to my life... well, the girls are pretty good now - but they used to be just like this.  LOL

I love Michael W Smith too... I haven't listened to his music in a long time, but he is an amazing artist, I would definatly try to see him.



princesskayla said:


> Hey yall - I finally got Week 5 up for voting. There were only 5 entries this week. Here is the link : http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2795058 My internet has been so spotty lately. I come on to post the thread and it will shut down on me or take forever to load.
> 
> I will be so glad if and when they get the fiber optics up and running here. But who knows when that will be finished. I miss being able to whip out my phone and be on the internet going down the road (as a passenger, of course). I also miss the radio. Our internet is charged by usage and it is too expensive to stream music. There is only one radio station here and it plays the worst music ever. A mix of everything. And I mean everything.
> 
> Anywho - I was super sad becasue I did not get my entry finished in time. Kernnedy would not cooprorate with pictures and it did not look nearly as cute on a hanger as it did on her. Plus I couldn't get it uploaded - it keep timing out. I did a color changing outfit inspired by Animator's Palate. It starts out black and white and changes to color. I finally learned how to use my ruffler!  I wanted to come on here and celebrate but then it would have given my project away - so alas, I celebrated in silence, and for what?! I still don't have a picture to show you guys. I also printed on fabric, used my machine to attach buttons and handstitched the opening on an A-line shirt. I really challenged myself this week! I guess I could use the one I make for my older daughter for week 6 - I did kind of drafted my own pattern for it. Maybe I will do that, I still haven't made hers yet.
> 
> I am loving all the new outfits and projects posted. I need to go back and quote them, but after you get behind - it takes awhile to get caught back up!



I hope you are able to post your entry soon... I would love to see it!

I also hope you are able to get reliable internet soon, we were forced to have dial-up until about a year ago - it was so horrible.  



ellenbenny said:


> Since the voting is done for week 4, here is my entry.  I made the Jamie dress pattern into a top.  I also extended the waistband around to the back.  I will admit it is rare that I made any clothing items for myself, and very intimidating putting a picture out there for everyone to see.  But I was pleased with the result, and would probably actually wear the top in public .



I loved this top - and it looks really good on you.

Here is my entry for last week - I forgot to vote again, grrrr...





Sorry, I couldn't model it myself... I went to put the skirt on, and it fit - but it was a bit tight and not flattering at all... *must work out a lot* before our trip in March, so I can wear it.  

Off to work on another outfit.  





D~


----------



## mkwj

So my baby girl started Preschool today.  Well of course I had to make something for her to wear.     I loved how it turned out.  She was very excited until I had to leave.


----------



## teresajoy

ellenbenny said:


> Since the voting is done for week 4, here is my entry.  I made the Jamie dress pattern into a top.  I also extended the waistband around to the back.  I will admit it is rare that I made any clothing items for myself, and very intimidating putting a picture out there for everyone to see.  But I was pleased with the result, and would probably actually wear the top in public .



I loved this top!!!! 



DMGeurts said:


> Here is my entry for last week - I forgot to vote again, grrrr...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't model it myself... I went to put the skirt on, and it fit - but it was a bit tight and not flattering at all... *must work out a lot* before our trip in March, so I can wear it.
> 
> Off to work on another outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



LOVED this one too!! I'm a bit disappointed to learn that you were not modeling it though! I thought you were very brave to wear butt ruffles. 



mkwj said:


> So my baby girl started Preschool today.  Well of course I had to make something for her to wear.     I loved how it turned out.  She was very excited until I had to leave.




Oh my goodness she is SOOOOO cute!!!!! The outfit is adorable too!!!!


----------



## camac517

Okay.  I had been lurking around here for awhile and finally posted a few months ago saying that I was going to teach myself to sew and if I ever finished a project I would post a picture.  Well I did it!  I made reversible rompers for my boys and also easy fit shorts!  They are far from perfect but not bad for my first projects!













Here is a pic of the shorts with the JATNLP shirts DISigned by the awesome Millipie!


----------



## MaeB

Hey all! It's been a while but I've been lurking along every single page with you guys.  I've had a busy summer so have not been able to participate in any Gives in a while but I hope to be back soon.

I recently moved and last night when I fired up my sewing machine to hem some jeans the light didn't work.  My machine was my grandmothers and I am fairly confident that it's older than I am so I think it's time to get a new one.  I saw that in the first post a lot of people have a computerized Brother.  What do you think, should I go with that one?  Is there a comparable Singer around the same price?   My sewing skills are...moderate and I think my ancient machine is holding me back.


----------



## billwendy

Ellen - that is an AWESOME top!!

Andrea - Im not a big Key West Fan at ALL!!! The sunset is just as pretty in the rest of the keys - lol - we like to go to the middle keys, around Bahia Honda state park. We are huge beach/snorkel fans!! Not party fans at all - lol.

I'd love to go to Disney both times, not sure if I can pull it off though - lol - but its been so LONG!!! lol...We do have a southwest credit we have to use up though!!! If we do go in Oct, I wonder if there is a Halloween party going on then???? We will see how/if it all works out - lol!!

Right now Im working on a zillion bookmarks for my mom to take on her missions trip to Brazil in 2 weeks!!! She also wants me to fix this shirt she got - its a nice lightweight knit, and its like a kind of jackety shirt that you'd put wear a little shell under??? anyways, it doesnt button or anything, but the each side of the front of the shirt comes to a long point in the front - she tried tying the knots together and it looks awful. She wants me to try to fix it!! Do you think just trimming the corner points off and making it the same all the way around and then putting a lettuce edge on it would work???


----------



## Disney Yooper

camac517 said:


> Okay.  I had been lurking around here for awhile and finally posted a few months ago saying that I was going to teach myself to sew and if I ever finished a project I would post a picture.  Well I did it!  I made reversible rompers for my boys and also easy fit shorts!  They are far from perfect but not bad for my first projects!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of the shorts with the JATNLP shirts DISigned by the awesome Millipie!



Wow.  Those are amazing for a first time project.  Reversible is not a simple project.  Great job!


----------



## VBAndrea

princesskayla said:


> Hey yall - I finally got Week 5 up for voting. There were only 5 entries this week. Here is the link : http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2795058 My internet has been so spotty lately. I come on to post the thread and it will shut down on me or take forever to load.
> 
> I will be so glad if and when they get the fiber optics up and running here. But who knows when that will be finished. I miss being able to whip out my phone and be on the internet going down the road (as a passenger, of course). I also miss the radio. Our internet is charged by usage and it is too expensive to stream music. There is only one radio station here and it plays the worst music ever. A mix of everything. And I mean everything.
> 
> Anywho - I was super sad becasue I did not get my entry finished in time. Kernnedy would not cooprorate with pictures and it did not look nearly as cute on a hanger as it did on her. Plus I couldn't get it uploaded - it keep timing out. I did a color changing outfit inspired by Animator's Palate. It starts out black and white and changes to color. I finally learned how to use my ruffler!  I wanted to come on here and celebrate but then it would have given my project away - so alas, I celebrated in silence, and for what?! I still don't have a picture to show you guys. I also printed on fabric, used my machine to attach buttons and handstitched the opening on an A-line shirt. I really challenged myself this week! I guess I could use the one I make for my older daughter for week 6 - I did kind of drafted my own pattern for it. Maybe I will do that, I still haven't made hers yet.
> 
> I am loving all the new outfits and projects posted. I need to go back and quote them, but after you get behind - it takes awhile to get caught back up!


I can't believe you couldn't get your pics up -- you should have just waited to post the contest until you could!  The dress sounds really neat ~ I am excited to see it.  I also am surprised there are only 5 entires this week.  I liked it better when there were more so ladies you had bet getting sewing for week 6.



ellenbenny said:


> Since the voting is done for week 4, here is my entry.  I made the Jamie dress pattern into a top.  I also extended the waistband around to the back.  I will admit it is rare that I made any clothing items for myself, and very intimidating putting a picture out there for everyone to see.  But I was pleased with the result, and would probably actually wear the top in public .


I knew that was yours b/c of Megan's Rosetta!  I thought maybe you mase the shirt for her.  It turned out awesome.  I eventually want to get that pattern for myself along with the peasant for woman (Megan maybe???) but I have so many other projects to finish and BGs to work on that I can't even think about sewing for myself.  I love how you made it a top -- I really like the style.



DMGeurts said:


> Here is my entry for last week - I forgot to vote again, grrrr...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't model it myself... I went to put the skirt on, and it fit - but it was a bit tight and not flattering at all... *must work out a lot* before our trip in March, so I can wear it.
> 
> 
> D~


I so knew that was your outfit!  I may have not known about your favorite ride, but I did know Donald was your favorite!  It must have taken forever to do -- all that detail!  Skinny up so Donald can see you in it!!!!  It's fabulous!!!



mkwj said:


> So my baby girl started Preschool today.  Well of course I had to make something for her to wear.     I loved how it turned out.  She was very excited until I had to leave.


Oh your baby is gorgeous!  Love her hair!  And her outfit is so cute!  I really like how you did her name with the crayons.  Cute, cute, cute!



camac517 said:


> Okay.  I had been lurking around here for awhile and finally posted a few months ago saying that I was going to teach myself to sew and if I ever finished a project I would post a picture.  Well I did it!  I made reversible rompers for my boys and also easy fit shorts!  They are far from perfect but not bad for my first projects!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of the shorts with the JATNLP shirts DISigned by the awesome Millipie!


Wow!  It looks to me like you have been sewing forever!  The outfits are awesome.  I would love to see your twins modeling them.  



billwendy said:


> Andrea - Im not a big Key West Fan at ALL!!! The sunset is just as pretty in the rest of the keys - lol - we like to go to the middle keys, around Bahia Honda state park. We are huge beach/snorkel fans!! Not party fans at all - lol.
> 
> I'd love to go to Disney both times, not sure if I can pull it off though - lol - but its been so LONG!!! lol...We do have a southwest credit we have to use up though!!! If we do go in Oct, I wonder if there is a Halloween party going on then???? We will see how/if it all works out - lol!!
> 
> Right now Im working on a zillion bookmarks for my mom to take on her missions trip to Brazil in 2 weeks!!! She also wants me to fix this shirt she got - its a nice lightweight knit, and its like a kind of jackety shirt that you'd put wear a little shell under??? anyways, it doesnt button or anything, but the each side of the front of the shirt comes to a long point in the front - she tried tying the knots together and it looks awful. She wants me to try to fix it!! Do you think just trimming the corner points off and making it the same all the way around and then putting a lettuce edge on it would work???


I love snorkeling too and the keys are great for it!  I enjoy diving, but get a bit more stressed with it.  You and I are so alike on Key West.  I was so disappointed in it.  Loved Key Largo though -- great snorkeling, great food and so relaxing.

How are you doing your bookmarks?  I do mine by sewing together two pieces of fabric with interfacing (heavier weight) in between and a little ribbon or beading at the top and then just use pinking shears around the edges.  Just curious as to what you are doing for yours b/c I plan on making a bunch for my kids to either give out at Halloween or Christmas to their classmates -- fortunately both have small classes this year -- I actually only need to make a total of 23 and that includes both classes.

I think your idea for your mom's jacket should work. Are you lettucing on your serger?  I really want to learn that -- I finally mastered a rolled hem on mine.


----------



## Rockygirl1

cogero said:


> Oh and if anyone is at the parks and sees us feel free to come and say hello



So, just seeing this, but I did see you in the parks! Monday you were at Hollywood Studios!  I saw you pass by, but I was in line for Popcorn and felt really weird going up to say hi! Dh said I should have... : Anyway....


----------



## cajunfan

DMGeurts said:


> Beth - I am so very sorry.  I wish there was something I could do to ease the pain for you all.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so sweet about him putting on a brave face... I hope his second day goes better for him.
> 
> 
> 
> THis does make total sense.  Do you have a picture of just the hat that's a little closer?
> 
> Thanks, me too...    He is in bed now... hopefully he loosens up soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to my life... well, the girls are pretty good now - but they used to be just like this.  LOL
> 
> I love Michael W Smith too... I haven't listened to his music in a long time, but he is an amazing artist, I would definatly try to see him.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are able to post your entry soon... I would love to see it!
> 
> I also hope you are able to get reliable internet soon, we were forced to have dial-up until about a year ago - it was so horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> I loved this top - and it looks really good on you.
> 
> Here is my entry for last week - I forgot to vote again, grrrr...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't model it myself... I went to put the skirt on, and it fit - but it was a bit tight and not flattering at all... *must work out a lot* before our trip in March, so I can wear it.
> 
> Off to work on another outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I LOVED this one! I voted for it. The butt ruffles made me smile! Plus Donald is my son's favorite character.

Lynn


----------



## clhemsath

HELP!!

Okay, so as you all know, I am going on a cruise next summer and I am trying to pace myself so the 58 outfits I have to make don't kill me.  I now have a notebook that is color organized with ideas, fabric choices, and measurements (so the above about saving my sanity is pretty much a losing battle).  ANYWAY.  I saw a picture of a Vida (I am guessing) that had the following in the middle:






I can't even remember where I saw it to ask if I could case it.  Does anyone remember a dress with this in the middle?  It might have been minnie dot on the sides??

Thank you for even trying to remember.  I feel really old.  Just sayin'


----------



## ivey_family

(iPod posting while I get my kids to sleep, so no multi-quote.  Sorry!)

Ellen - I also loved your top!

Dorine - your Donald outfit is wonderful!  A well deserved win!

camac517 - I LOVE those reversible jon-jons!!!  So cute!  I'm a little sad that my oldest ds is potty trained because I loved him in those kind of outfits!  Enjoy!

Here is my entry for PR Week #4:





We were just getting home from church the day of the picture, so it has already been worn in a non-Disney setting.   I chose the green print from the Snow White collection because I thought it matched nicely with Peter Pan.  I was inspired by this pattern, but just frankenpatterned it from a Simplicity a-line I already had.

Can't wait to see who made all the other great items!  I loved the camera bag and strap!

Regards,
C.


----------



## Meshell2002

camac517 said:


> Okay.  I had been lurking around here for awhile and finally posted a few months ago saying that I was going to teach myself to sew and if I ever finished a project I would post a picture.  Well I did it!  I made reversible rompers for my boys and also easy fit shorts!  They are far from perfect but not bad for my first projects!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of the shorts with the JATNLP shirts DISigned by the awesome Millipie!



Wow!....if you r new to sewing it'll be interesting to see how fast you progress...your stuff looks great!



mkwj said:


> So my baby girl started Preschool today.  Well of course I had to make something for her to wear.     I loved how it turned out.  She was very excited until I had to leave.



Beautiful baby and outfit! I hope DD hair fills in like that!


----------



## Clio

Sorry I haven't posted for a while.  i got my machine fixed and it sews like it was new.  The friend I made the tote bag for loved it and now keeps dreaming up projects for me.  I'm going to attempt to teach her to quilt. Although, I hope she still has a sewing machine cause she gave me hers.  
The fabric department at the Walmart i work at is doing reall well.  One funny thing is that my daughter is the department manager over it. She doesn't sew.
Liz


----------



## dianemom2

mkwj said:


> So my baby girl started Preschool today.  Well of course I had to make something for her to wear.     I loved how it turned out.  She was very excited until I had to leave.


So sweet!  And the outfit is cute too!



camac517 said:


> Here is a pic of the shorts with the JATNLP shirts DISigned by the awesome Millipie!


Excellent job for first projects.  Everything looks just great!  I love the little reversible rompers.



MaeB said:


> Hey all! It's been a while but I've been lurking along every single page with you guys.  I've had a busy summer so have not been able to participate in any Gives in a while but I hope to be back soon.
> 
> I recently moved and last night when I fired up my sewing machine to hem some jeans the light didn't work.  My machine was my grandmothers and I am fairly confident that it's older than I am so I think it's time to get a new one.  I saw that in the first post a lot of people have a computerized Brother.  What do you think, should I go with that one?  Is there a comparable Singer around the same price?   My sewing skills are...moderate and I think my ancient machine is holding me back.



I love my Babylock Ellageo, which I bought second hand on Ebay.  I actually only embroider with it since I have a Brother machine that I leave set up for sewing.  I am happy with the Brother machine too but it is not as sturdy as my old 1965 machine that I had to replace.  Lots of parts on the newer machines are made out of plastic instead of metal.  My friend has a Singer, which I believe is the Futura???  She is not as happy with it as I am with mine.  But it could just be her machine.  She bought it about 3 years ago.

Dorine- I knew that the Donald outfit had to be yours.  It had those wonderful appliques that wrapped all the way around the skirt.  Great job!


----------



## mphalens

WARNING!!!
PICTURE HEAVY POST AHEAD!!!​
As promised, here are pictures from Finn & Savannah's 1st day of preschool.  They're in the 3's "Teddy Bear" class this year.  I am in LOVE with these pictures - but the two of them crack me up, because I swear they're like an old married couple!!!













K-I-S-S-I-N-G





Mr. ShortStuff alone





Bigger than they are Backpacks:





Hand in hand down the hallway:





Amber & Savannah:





Me with the littles:





And - of course - because it's what they ALWAYS seem to do first when they get to school, they started playing in the kitchen and couldn't care less that we were leaving:





Thanks for looking!  Oh!  And I definitely think Savannah either needs bloomers under her skirt or I need to add another tier of fabric - her skirt is just a little short in the back


----------



## SallyfromDE

camac517 said:


> Okay.  I had been lurking around here for awhile and finally posted a few months ago saying that I was going to teach myself to sew and if I ever finished a project I would post a picture.  Well I did it!  I made reversible rompers for my boys and also easy fit shorts!  They are far from perfect but not bad for my first projects!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of the shorts with the JATNLP shirts DISigned by the awesome Millipie!







Clio said:


> Sorry I haven't posted for a while.  i got my machine fixed and it sews like it was new.  The friend I made the tote bag for loved it and now keeps dreaming up projects for me.  I'm going to attempt to teach her to quilt. Although, I hope she still has a sewing machine cause she gave me hers.
> The fabric department at the Walmart i work at is doing reall well.  One funny thing is that my daughter is the department manager over it. She doesn't sew.
> Liz


----------



## DMGeurts

mkwj said:


> So my baby girl started Preschool today.  Well of course I had to make something for her to wear.     I loved how it turned out.  She was very excited until I had to leave.



So cute!!!  I just love it!  And I love that you put her name on her shirt - no paper name tag for that girl!  



teresajoy said:


> LOVED this one too!! I'm a bit disappointed to learn that you were not modeling it though! I thought you were very brave to wear butt ruffles.



Sorry I disappointed you.  I have no problem wearing butt ruffles - especially to Disney - however, when my butt is busting out over the top of the ruffles...    Houston, we have a problem.  



camac517 said:


> Okay.  I had been lurking around here for awhile and finally posted a few months ago saying that I was going to teach myself to sew and if I ever finished a project I would post a picture.  Well I did it!  I made reversible rompers for my boys and also easy fit shorts!  They are far from perfect but not bad for my first projects!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of the shorts with the JATNLP shirts DISigned by the awesome Millipie!



Awesome!!!  I just love these - you did a fantastic job!  



VBAndrea said:


> I so knew that was your outfit!  I may have not known about your favorite ride, but I did know Donald was your favorite!  It must have taken forever to do -- all that detail!  Skinny up so Donald can see you in it!!!!  It's fabulous!!!



Well, if I keep sewing the way I have been - I won't have time to eat and the outfit will fit just fine.  



cajunfan said:


> I LOVED this one! I voted for it. The butt ruffles made me smile! Plus Donald is my son's favorite character.
> 
> Lynn



Thanks!  



ivey_family said:


> Dorine - your Donald outfit is wonderful!  A well deserved win!
> 
> Here is my entry for PR Week #4:



Thank you - and I loved your skirt - I thought for sure it would win, because you chose such great fabrics, it fit you really nice and it's a great skirt.



mphalens said:


> WARNING!!!
> PICTURE HEAVY POST AHEAD!!!​
> As promised, here are pictures from Finn & Savannah's 1st day of preschool.  They're in the 3's "Teddy Bear" class this year.  I am in LOVE with these pictures - but the two of them crack me up, because I swear they're like an old married couple!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K-I-S-S-I-N-G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. ShortStuff alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigger than they are Backpacks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hand in hand down the hallway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber & Savannah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with the littles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And - of course - because it's what they ALWAYS seem to do first when they get to school, they started playing in the kitchen and couldn't care less that we were leaving:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Oh!  And I definitely think Savannah either needs bloomers under her skirt or I need to add another tier of fabric - her skirt is just a little short in the back



Soooo floppin' adorable!!!!!    They are so sweet!@!!!!

D~


----------



## mommy2mrb

mphalens said:


> WARNING!!!
> PICTURE HEAVY POST AHEAD!!!​
> As promised, here are pictures from Finn & Savannah's 1st day of preschool.  They're in the 3's "Teddy Bear" class this year.  I am in LOVE with these pictures - but the two of them crack me up, because I swear they're like an old married couple!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K-I-S-S-I-N-G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. ShortStuff alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigger than they are Backpacks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hand in hand down the hallway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber & Savannah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with the littles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And - of course - because it's what they ALWAYS seem to do first when they get to school, they started playing in the kitchen and couldn't care less that we were leaving:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Oh!  And I definitely think Savannah either needs bloomers under her skirt or I need to add another tier of fabric - her skirt is just a little short in the back



OMG, they are just so stinking cute  love the kiss photo how sweet!


----------



## mphalens

ellenbenny said:


>



Loved this!!!!  Great job!



DMGeurts said:


> Here is my entry for last week - I forgot to vote again, grrrr...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



KNEW this was yours!!!  Simply Fabulous!!!!  Here's to sewing lots and it fitting properly so you can wear it to Tusker House to impress Mr Duck himself!



mkwj said:


> So my baby girl started Preschool today.  Well of course I had to make something for her to wear.     I loved how it turned out.  She was very excited until I had to leave.



Precious!!!!!



camac517 said:


> Okay.  I had been lurking around here for awhile and finally posted a few months ago saying that I was going to teach myself to sew and if I ever finished a project I would post a picture.  Well I did it!  I made reversible rompers for my boys and also easy fit shorts!  They are far from perfect but not bad for my first projects!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of the shorts with the JATNLP shirts DISigned by the awesome Millipie!


LOVE it all!!!  Great job!!!!



ivey_family said:


> Here is my entry for PR Week #4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C.



I want this skirt!!!!  Simply lovely!!!


----------



## mphalens

And thanks for oohing over Finn & Vannah   One of my friends on Facebook commented that there are going to be a lot of upset people if the two of them don't wind up together years from now . . . I'd have to agree (and he'd have ROCKIN' in-laws!!!!) . . . even though I know the chances are slim . . . isn't it silly the things we think of for our children???


----------



## dianemom2

Since the family has received my Big Give items, I can now share them on here.  I did a desserts twirly skirt and an ice cream t-shirt for Katelyn, I made Dad a Mickey ice cream bar shirt and Mom got the Mickey cupcake shirt.










Here is a better picture of the skirt:


----------



## dis4harley

off topic but i really need some advice...

I haven't been around lately because we have had so much going on.
I needed to try to get rid of some of our homeschool stuff, so I listed some of it on ebay. One item was Switched on Schoolhouse 3rd grade.(a computer program) We used it this past year with no problems. 
The buyer had sent me a message a couple of days ago saying she was having problems getting it installed, I told her that it had worked fine for us and that if she still could not get it to work to try calling SOS support.
Now the buyer says that it wont work and has filed a dispute with paypal. I was just wondering how i should handle this.
Do i just go ahead and give refund? How do I make sure that they send the item back?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Disneymom1218

dis4harley said:


> off topic but i really need some advice...
> 
> I haven't been around lately because we have had so much going on.
> I needed to try to get rid of some of our homeschool stuff, so I listed some of it on ebay. One item was Switched on Schoolhouse 3rd grade.(a computer program) We used it this past year with no problems.
> The buyer had sent me a message a couple of days ago saying she was having problems getting it installed, I told her that it had worked fine for us and that if she still could not get it to work to try calling SOS support.
> Now the buyer says that it wont work and has filed a dispute with paypal. I was just wondering how i should handle this.
> Do i just go ahead and give refund? How do I make sure that they send the item back?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.



I would say refund granted as soon as item is returned, and in the same shape it was as when it was shipped out to the buyer,  and not a minute before.


----------



## ellenbenny

princesskayla said:


> Anywho - I was super sad becasue I did not get my entry finished in time. Kernnedy would not cooprorate with pictures and it did not look nearly as cute on a hanger as it did on her. Plus I couldn't get it uploaded - it keep timing out. I did a color changing outfit inspired by Animator's Palate. It starts out black and white and changes to color. I finally learned how to use my ruffler!  I wanted to come on here and celebrate but then it would have given my project away - so alas, I celebrated in silence, and for what?! I still don't have a picture to show you guys. I also printed on fabric, used my machine to attach buttons and handstitched the opening on an A-line shirt. I really challenged myself this week! I guess I could use the one I make for my older daughter for week 6 - I did kind of drafted my own pattern for it. Maybe I will do that, I still haven't made hers yet.
> 
> I am loving all the new outfits and projects posted. I need to go back and quote them, but after you get behind - it takes awhile to get caught back up!



I really hope you post pictures, it sounds amazing!  



cogero said:


> OMGosh I just love this top. I just may need to make me a top like this since it is a style I buy all the time for me.



Thanks! 



DMGeurts said:


> I loved this top - and it looks really good on you.
> 
> Here is my entry for last week - I forgot to vote again, grrrr...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't model it myself... I went to put the skirt on, and it fit - but it was a bit tight and not flattering at all... *must work out a lot* before our trip in March, so I can wear it.
> 
> Off to work on another outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Thanks! Yours was adorable! I knew it was yours because of the amazing detail in the applique and the design wrapped around the back. 



mkwj said:


> So my baby girl started Preschool today.  Well of course I had to make something for her to wear.     I loved how it turned out.  She was very excited until I had to leave.



Beautiful and I love the name on the shirt, so cute!!



teresajoy said:


> I loved this top!!!!



Thank you!



camac517 said:


> Okay.  I had been lurking around here for awhile and finally posted a few months ago saying that I was going to teach myself to sew and if I ever finished a project I would post a picture.  Well I did it!  I made reversible rompers for my boys and also easy fit shorts!  They are far from perfect but not bad for my first projects!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of the shorts with the JATNLP shirts DISigned by the awesome Millipie!



All very cute, and great job!  Does not look like first projects!



billwendy said:


> Ellen - that is an AWESOME top!!


Thanks Wendy!



VBAndrea said:


> I knew that was yours b/c of Megan's Rosetta!  I thought maybe you mase the shirt for her.  It turned out awesome.  I eventually want to get that pattern for myself along with the peasant for woman (Megan maybe???) but I have so many other projects to finish and BGs to work on that I can't even think about sewing for myself.  I love how you made it a top -- I really like the style.


Thanks Andrea!  I knew people would figure it out after Lisa posted Megan's bag.  I was happy with how it came out as a top too.  I would love the dress some day, but I figured I would be more likely to wear a top.



clhemsath said:


> HELP!!
> 
> Okay, so as you all know, I am going on a cruise next summer and I am trying to pace myself so the 58 outfits I have to make don't kill me.  I now have a notebook that is color organized with ideas, fabric choices, and measurements (so the above about saving my sanity is pretty much a losing battle).  ANYWAY.  I saw a picture of a Vida (I am guessing) that had the following in the middle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even remember where I saw it to ask if I could case it.  Does anyone remember a dress with this in the middle?  It might have been minnie dot on the sides??
> 
> Thank you for even trying to remember.  I feel really old.  Just sayin'



I am thinking it may have been as part of a big give?  Not sure if that helps.



ivey_family said:


> (iPod posting while I get my kids to sleep, so no multi-quote.  Sorry!)
> 
> Ellen - I also loved your top!
> 
> Here is my entry for PR Week #4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were just getting home from church the day of the picture, so it has already been worn in a non-Disney setting.   I chose the green print from the Snow White collection because I thought it matched nicely with Peter Pan.  I was inspired by this pattern, but just frankenpatterned it from a Simplicity a-line I already had.
> 
> Can't wait to see who made all the other great items!  I loved the camera bag and strap!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Thanks!  And I loved your skirt, and it looks like it fits great!!



mphalens said:


> Loved this!!!!  Great job!



Thanks you!



dianemom2 said:


> Since the family has received my Big Give items, I can now share them on here.  I did a desserts twirly skirt and an ice cream t-shirt for Katelyn, I made Dad a Mickey ice cream bar shirt and Mom got the Mickey cupcake shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a better picture of the skirt:



I really love how these came out, great job!


----------



## billwendy

Finn and Savannah are ADORABLE!!!!!

We had a great time at the beach last weekend babysitting the kids. Tim is already asking if his parents can go away again next year - lol - so we can be together! 

Pizza picnic at sunset park!





Mini golf...





Playground pics...

















Playing spider and flies - Billy was the spider...lol





Ride back home..





I honestly cant believe summer is over....Im so sad about that!!!!


----------



## princesskayla

ellenbenny said:


> Since the voting is done for week 4, here is my entry.  I made the Jamie dress pattern into a top.  I also extended the waistband around to the back.  I will admit it is rare that I made any clothing items for myself, and very intimidating putting a picture out there for everyone to see.  But I was pleased with the result, and would probably actually wear the top in public .



My mouth dropped when I saw this shirt - I love it! I had made myself a dress with that fabric and I am tempted to take it apart and make that shirt! It is very flattering. 



DMGeurts said:


> Here is my entry for last week - I forgot to vote again, grrrr...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't model it myself... I went to put the skirt on, and it fit - but it was a bit tight and not flattering at all... *must work out a lot* before our trip in March, so I can wear it.
> 
> Off to work on another outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~




Love the butt ruffles - I still think you should make one me. I would so wear it! 



mkwj said:


> So my baby girl started Preschool today.  Well of course I had to make something for her to wear.     I loved how it turned out.  She was very excited until I had to leave.



So sweet - the simpliest things always turn out so great. I should remember that. I tend to do too much!



camac517 said:


> Okay.  I had been lurking around here for awhile and finally posted a few months ago saying that I was going to teach myself to sew and if I ever finished a project I would post a picture.  Well I did it!  I made reversible rompers for my boys and also easy fit shorts!  They are far from perfect but not bad for my first projects!



WOW! Great job on your first outfits. Now make some more so we can see wonderful boy goodies! 



MaeB said:


> I recently moved and last night when I fired up my sewing machine to hem some jeans the light didn't work.  My machine was my grandmothers and I am fairly confident that it's older than I am so I think it's time to get a new one.  I saw that in the first post a lot of people have a computerized Brother.  What do you think, should I go with that one?  Is there a comparable Singer around the same price?   My sewing skills are...moderate and I think my ancient machine is holding me back.



I love my Brother computerized sewing machine, it cost me $100 at Walmart and I have used it no stop for about 2 years - still going strong(and works well with a ruffler, I just found out!) . My birthday is coming up soon and I have asked for the Brother 254 stitch one from HSN for $599.00 (I think that was the one) it has a bunch of cool features. like knee lift and auto thread cutter + several speeds. My 5x7 embroidery machine is a Futura and I will never get another Singer again. I have had nothing but trouble from them. Soo- Brother, yes. Singer, no. 



VBAndrea said:


> I can't believe you couldn't get your pics up -- you should have just waited to post the contest until you could!  The dress sounds really neat ~ I am excited to see it.  I also am surprised there are only 5 entires this week.  I liked it better when there were more so ladies you had bet getting sewing for week 6.



I didn't think that would be fair to wait til I got the pictures uploaded. Others had a deadline - so it is only right that I abide by it as well. I was very suprised to see only 5 entries as well. That is kind of why I think we need to have 2 weeks for week 6 - I think alot of people have things going on. 



clhemsath said:


> HELP!!
> 
> Okay, so as you all know, I am going on a cruise next summer and I am trying to pace myself so the 58 outfits I have to make don't kill me.  I now have a notebook that is color organized with ideas, fabric choices, and measurements (so the above about saving my sanity is pretty much a losing battle).  ANYWAY.  I saw a picture of a Vida (I am guessing) that had the following in the middle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even remember where I saw it to ask if I could case it.  Does anyone remember a dress with this in the middle?  It might have been minnie dot on the sides??
> 
> Thank you for even trying to remember.  I feel really old.  Just sayin'



I don't recall that one - wish I could see it as well. I am going a cruise in Nov and I am trying not to kill myself sewing either, but alas, I have way too many plans and not enough time. What are you sewing for? I have plans for an embrakation outfit, a general cruise outfit ( I ordered custom fabric from spoonflower for that one!), a Toy Story one, an Animators Palate one, a Formal one, one for Triton's, and one for Parrot Cay. 

My Golden Mickey dress (formal one) is Gold, of course, with small Mickey head embroidered at the hem. Very simple. The pattern is so elegant. I have that one cut out and I will post it soon. 



ivey_family said:


> http://i1023.photobucket.com/albums/af356/MiraxTHorn/IMG_0912.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> C.



I loved your skirt as well. There were way too many great items last week! 



dianemom2 said:


>



Cute! I am sure they loved it!

I still have not convinced my 2 yo to wear the Animator's Palate dress. She had better wear it to dinner - or there will be a very unhappy momma!


----------



## PurpleEars

billwendy said:


> So, this might be a silly question, and may not even happen at all. I have to go to a conference in Ft Lauderdale in October. Should I plan a few days at Disney or in the Keys? The thing is, I really want to go to disney for a few days right after Thanksgiving when Michael W Smith (one of my favorite Christian singers) is doing the Candelight Ceremony narration.....??? Suggestions?



If you can swing it, I would vote for the Keys in October and go for Candlelight after Thanksgiving, but it is easy to spend other people's money!



ellenbenny said:


> Since the voting is done for week 4, here is my entry.  I made the Jamie dress pattern into a top.  I also extended the waistband around to the back.  I will admit it is rare that I made any clothing items for myself, and very intimidating putting a picture out there for everyone to see.  But I was pleased with the result, and would probably actually wear the top in public .



This is beautiful! I hope you will wear the top in public. It's funny, I never thought of making dresses into tops, but I have made tops into dresses. You had a very inspired idea there!



DMGeurts said:


> Do you have a picture of just the hat that's a little closer?
> 
> Here is my entry for last week - I forgot to vote again, grrrr...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't model it myself... I went to put the skirt on, and it fit - but it was a bit tight and not flattering at all... *must work out a lot* before our trip in March, so I can wear it.
> 
> Off to work on another outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I think I have a close up picture of the hat when it was new (it is looking kind of yucky now despite washing it after every trip, hence the need for major refurb/rebuild).

That outfit is so cute! Maybe you should get one of those treadle machines so you can sew and workout at the same time, thus being able to wear such a cute outfit in March!



mkwj said:


> So my baby girl started Preschool today.  Well of course I had to make something for her to wear.     I loved how it turned out.  She was very excited until I had to leave.



Beautiful outfit and what a cute model! I like how you did her name in crayons too!



camac517 said:


> Okay.  I had been lurking around here for awhile and finally posted a few months ago saying that I was going to teach myself to sew and if I ever finished a project I would post a picture.  Well I did it!  I made reversible rompers for my boys and also easy fit shorts!  They are far from perfect but not bad for my first projects!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of the shorts with the JATNLP shirts DISigned by the awesome Millipie!



They look great! I can't tell they are "first projects." Good job. Can't wait to see more of your creations.



MaeB said:


> Hey all! It's been a while but I've been lurking along every single page with you guys.  I've had a busy summer so have not been able to participate in any Gives in a while but I hope to be back soon.
> 
> I recently moved and last night when I fired up my sewing machine to hem some jeans the light didn't work.  My machine was my grandmothers and I am fairly confident that it's older than I am so I think it's time to get a new one.  I saw that in the first post a lot of people have a computerized Brother.  What do you think, should I go with that one?  Is there a comparable Singer around the same price?   My sewing skills are...moderate and I think my ancient machine is holding me back.



I would go with a Brother. I upgraded from a (then) 45 year-old White sewing machine about 10 years ago to a Brother (CS-8060 which is discontinued). I went from being frustrated to sew to loving to sew after the upgrade. I hope you will be able to find a newer machine that you like.



billwendy said:


> Right now Im working on a zillion bookmarks for my mom to take on her missions trip to Brazil in 2 weeks!!! She also wants me to fix this shirt she got - its a nice lightweight knit, and its like a kind of jackety shirt that you'd put wear a little shell under??? anyways, it doesnt button or anything, but the each side of the front of the shirt comes to a long point in the front - she tried tying the knots together and it looks awful. She wants me to try to fix it!! Do you think just trimming the corner points off and making it the same all the way around and then putting a lettuce edge on it would work???



I think your idea for the jacket should work quite well.



ivey_family said:


> Here is my entry for PR Week #4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were just getting home from church the day of the picture, so it has already been worn in a non-Disney setting.   I chose the green print from the Snow White collection because I thought it matched nicely with Peter Pan.  I was inspired by this pattern, but just frankenpatterned it from a Simplicity a-line I already had.
> 
> Can't wait to see who made all the other great items!  I loved the camera bag and strap!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



What a cute skirt! I like the colour combination!



mphalens said:


> WARNING!!!
> PICTURE HEAVY POST AHEAD!!!​
> As promised, here are pictures from Finn & Savannah's 1st day of preschool.  They're in the 3's "Teddy Bear" class this year.  I am in LOVE with these pictures - but the two of them crack me up, because I swear they're like an old married couple!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with the littles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Oh!  And I definitely think Savannah either needs bloomers under her skirt or I need to add another tier of fabric - her skirt is just a little short in the back



Oh they are so cute! Looks like they had a great first day!



dianemom2 said:


> Since the family has received my Big Give items, I can now share them on here.  I did a desserts twirly skirt and an ice cream t-shirt for Katelyn, I made Dad a Mickey ice cream bar shirt and Mom got the Mickey cupcake shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a better picture of the skirt:



These look amazing! Thank you so much for making these special outfits for the family!



dis4harley said:


> off topic but i really need some advice...
> 
> I haven't been around lately because we have had so much going on.
> I needed to try to get rid of some of our homeschool stuff, so I listed some of it on ebay. One item was Switched on Schoolhouse 3rd grade.(a computer program) We used it this past year with no problems.
> The buyer had sent me a message a couple of days ago saying she was having problems getting it installed, I told her that it had worked fine for us and that if she still could not get it to work to try calling SOS support.
> Now the buyer says that it wont work and has filed a dispute with paypal. I was just wondering how i should handle this.
> Do i just go ahead and give refund? How do I make sure that they send the item back?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.



I would tell them they need to send the item back (with tracking number) on their dime before you will send a refund.



billwendy said:


> We had a great time at the beach last weekend babysitting the kids. Tim is already asking if his parents can go away again next year - lol - so we can be together!
> 
> Pizza picnic at sunset park!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly cant believe summer is over....Im so sad about that!!!!



It looks like everyone had fun and a great time at the beach!


----------



## tricia

CLHEMSATH

I think this I'd the one you are looking for.  This is the back, I think the link to the front of the dress is broken now.




TinkerbelleMom said:


> I keep forgetting to post this...this is the dress I made for Rebecca for our cruise, she wore it on boarding day.  The snapshots I had of it didn't show the embroidery well, so I'm going to show off again.    The front embroidery is Bows and Clothes, the back is HeatherSue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is today's project, the first on BettyAnne...she sews much better than my old Viking, I realize now it's been dying a slow death for quite a while.  The burp cloths are just embellished pre-fold diapers.  I made the teepee's just for fun.  As a mom of girls I'm not sure if this is something that gets used, but it was a fun way to use up leftover flannel and the matching fabric from the burp cloths.


----------



## Mommyto1andtwins

Hi everyone!  I have been a lurker for a couple of threads now.  You all make such beautiful outfits and bags and everything that I have just watched you all in awe.  

But now I am at a loss and you are the only ones that I can think of to ask for help.  I am very new to sewing, embroidery and applique.  But I just bought a halloween design from Heathersue and received my email.  Now I am stuck.  I have a mac so I haven't bought the Bernina pattern software yet. I didn't know if I can download the pattern with the Mac and when I tried to use my kid's Gateway Notebook all that downloads is "Copyright 2002-2011  Google Inc."  

What in all that is sparkly and adorable do I do?  If anyone can help me I would be eternally grateful.


----------



## clhemsath

tricia said:


> CLHEMSATH
> 
> I think this I'd the one you are looking for.  This is the back, I think the link to the front of the dress is broken now.



THANK YOU!!!!!!!!

I searched and searched and searched!! I really appreciate the help!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*i just wanted to drop by and tell you all thank you so much for your prayers and support this past week or so....it has truely helped keep me from going over the edge...as a mom we all know how hard it is when your baby is hurting,no matter how old they are! and coming here and sharing with you all helped me so much,.*


----------



## ivey_family

mphalens said:


> As promised, here are pictures from Finn & Savannah's 1st day of preschool.  They're in the 3's "Teddy Bear" class this year.  I am in LOVE with these pictures - but the two of them crack me up, because I swear they're like an old married couple!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Oh!  And I definitely think Savannah either needs bloomers under her skirt or I need to add another tier of fabric - her skirt is just a little short in the back



Oh my goodness!  I don't think they could be more adorable!  Savannah looks like Shirley Temple with those dimples and curls!  She needs some bobby socks and patent leather Mary Janes!  Cute, cute, cute!




dianemom2 said:


> Since the family has received my Big Give items, I can now share them on here.  I did a desserts twirly skirt and an ice cream t-shirt for Katelyn, I made Dad a Mickey ice cream bar shirt and Mom got the Mickey cupcake shirt.



These are all so cute!  I really need to make dh a Mickey ice cream shirt.  I wish someone had it digitized with a bite out of it!

Regards,
C.


----------



## mkwj

Thank you everyone for all the sweet comments.  Her hair is a love/hate relationship.  I love the curls, she hates to have it brushed.  It used to be a lot longer, but I cut it hopeing to help with the tangles a little bit.  

D-  I loved the donald outfit.  

Camac517- I can't believe that was your first project.  That is awesome, and you did a great job.

Marriane -  Loved the outifts on the kids.  The one of them kissing is just too cute.

All of the PR creations were great.  Loved them all.


----------



## dianemom2

Mommyto1andtwins said:


> Hi everyone!  I have been a lurker for a couple of threads now.  You all make such beautiful outfits and bags and everything that I have just watched you all in awe.
> 
> But now I am at a loss and you are the only ones that I can think of to ask for help.  I am very new to sewing, embroidery and applique.  But I just bought a halloween design from Heathersue and received my email.  Now I am stuck.  I have a mac so I haven't bought the Bernina pattern software yet. I didn't know if I can download the pattern with the Mac and when I tried to use my kid's Gateway Notebook all that downloads is "Copyright 2002-2011  Google Inc."
> 
> What in all that is sparkly and adorable do I do?  If anyone can help me I would be eternally grateful.



Sorry that I can't help.  I have never used a Mac.  With my computer and my sewing machine, I needed to buy PED Basic to load designs on a card that would transfer to my machine.  I know most newer machines transfer designs to a flash drive that you put into the sewing machine.  On my computer I download the file.  Then I open it to choose which type of format I need.  Then I pick the correct format for my sewing machine and save that into a special folder that I created for my embroidery designs.  I hope that this helps a little bit.


----------



## jessica52877

Rockygirl1 said:


> So, just seeing this, but I did see you in the parks! Monday you were at Hollywood Studios!  I saw you pass by, but I was in line for Popcorn and felt really weird going up to say hi! Dh said I should have... : Anyway....



I just send DH up! So when you have a strange man come up and start talking to you just know it is Lin and I am around the corner watching! LOL! He usually had on an appliqued shirt though and isn't scary! 



princesskayla said:


> Hey yall - I finally got Week 5 up for voting. There were only 5 entries this week. Here is the link : http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2795058 My internet has been so spotty lately. I come on to post the thread and it will shut down on me or take forever to load.
> 
> I will be so glad if and when they get the fiber optics up and running here. But who knows when that will be finished. I miss being able to whip out my phone and be on the internet going down the road (as a passenger, of course). I also miss the radio. Our internet is charged by usage and it is too expensive to stream music. There is only one radio station here and it plays the worst music ever. A mix of everything. And I mean everything.
> 
> Anywho - I was super sad becasue I did not get my entry finished in time. Kernnedy would not cooprorate with pictures and it did not look nearly as cute on a hanger as it did on her. Plus I couldn't get it uploaded - it keep timing out. I did a color changing outfit inspired by Animator's Palate. It starts out black and white and changes to color. I finally learned how to use my ruffler!  I wanted to come on here and celebrate but then it would have given my project away - so alas, I celebrated in silence, and for what?! I still don't have a picture to show you guys. I also printed on fabric, used my machine to attach buttons and handstitched the opening on an A-line shirt. I really challenged myself this week! I guess I could use the one I make for my older daughter for week 6 - I did kind of drafted my own pattern for it. Maybe I will do that, I still haven't made hers yet.
> 
> I am loving all the new outfits and projects posted. I need to go back and quote them, but after you get behind - it takes awhile to get caught back up!



Go put it up now. Yes, we will know you made it and you'll be behind by votes already but put it up anyways!


----------



## teresajoy

camac517 said:


> Okay.  I had been lurking around here for awhile and finally posted a few months ago saying that I was going to teach myself to sew and if I ever finished a project I would post a picture.  Well I did it!  I made reversible rompers for my boys and also easy fit shorts!  They are far from perfect but not bad for my first projects!



WOW! Excellent work!!! 



MaeB said:


> Hey all! It's been a while but I've been lurking along every single page with you guys.  I've had a busy summer so have not been able to participate in any Gives in a while but I hope to be back soon.
> 
> I recently moved and last night when I fired up my sewing machine to hem some jeans the light didn't work.  My machine was my grandmothers and I am fairly confident that it's older than I am so I think it's time to get a new one.  I saw that in the first post a lot of people have a computerized Brother.  What do you think, should I go with that one?  Is there a comparable Singer around the same price?   My sewing skills are...moderate and I think my ancient machine is holding me back.




Singers really aren't what they use to be, I would stay away from those. 


billwendy said:


> Right now Im working on a zillion bookmarks for my mom to take on her missions trip to Brazil in 2 weeks!!! She also wants me to fix this shirt she got - its a nice lightweight knit, and its like a kind of jackety shirt that you'd put wear a little shell under??? anyways, it doesnt button or anything, but the each side of the front of the shirt comes to a long point in the front - she tried tying the knots together and it looks awful. She wants me to try to fix it!! Do you think just trimming the corner points off and making it the same all the way around and then putting a lettuce edge on it would work???



When I see people wearing those, they just let the long pieces hang down. There are a few sisters at our Kingdom Hall who have those. I think your idea would work great though. 



ivey_family said:


> (
> Here is my entry for PR Week #4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were just getting home from church the day of the picture, so it has already been worn in a non-Disney setting.   I chose the green print from the Snow White collection because I thought it matched nicely with Peter Pan.  I was inspired by this pattern, but just frankenpatterned it from a Simplicity a-line I already had.
> 
> Can't wait to see who made all the other great items!  I loved the camera bag and strap!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I have you on my to Case list if that's ok. I have this fabric and it never occured to me to make something for myself out of it until I saw your skirt! 



Clio said:


> Sorry I haven't posted for a while.  i got my machine fixed and it sews like it was new.  The friend I made the tote bag for loved it and now keeps dreaming up projects for me.  I'm going to attempt to teach her to quilt. Although, I hope she still has a sewing machine cause she gave me hers.
> The fabric department at the Walmart i work at is doing reall well.  One funny thing is that my daughter is the department manager over it. She doesn't sew.
> Liz



I'm pretty sure that the job requirements for Walmart fabric departmens and most Joann's is that you must know NOTHING about sewing.  



mphalens said:


> WARNING!!!
> PICTURE HEAVY POST AHEAD!!!​
> As promised, here are pictures from Finn & Savannah's 1st day of preschool.  They're in the 3's "Teddy Bear" class this year.  I am in LOVE with these pictures - but the two of them crack me up, because I swear they're like an old married couple!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Oh!  And I definitely think Savannah either needs bloomers under her skirt or I need to add another tier of fabric - her skirt is just a little short in the back



How ADORABLE are they!!! And, you and Amber!!!! Soooo cute! 



DMGeurts said:


> Sorry I disappointed you.  I have no problem wearing butt ruffles - especially to Disney - however, when my butt is busting out over the top of the ruffles...    Houston, we have a problem.
> 
> 
> D~


You crack me up!!!!! As long as you PLAN to wear the skirt, I won't take my vote back! 



dianemom2 said:


> Since the family has received my Big Give items, I can now share them on here.  I did a desserts twirly skirt and an ice cream t-shirt for Katelyn, I made Dad a Mickey ice cream bar shirt and Mom got the Mickey cupcake shirt.


Those are lovely!!!! I love these designs! 



billwendy said:


> Finn and Savannah are ADORABLE!!!!!
> 
> We had a great time at the beach last weekend babysitting the kids. Tim is already asking if his parents can go away again next year - lol - so we can be together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing spider and flies - Billy was the spider...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly cant believe summer is over....Im so sad about that!!!!



I love all these picures, it looks like you were having a great time! 



Mommyto1andtwins said:


> Hi everyone!  I have been a lurker for a couple of threads now.  You all make such beautiful outfits and bags and everything that I have just watched you all in awe.
> 
> But now I am at a loss and you are the only ones that I can think of to ask for help.  I am very new to sewing, embroidery and applique.  But I just bought a halloween design from Heathersue and received my email.  Now I am stuck.  I have a mac so I haven't bought the Bernina pattern software yet. I didn't know if I can download the pattern with the Mac and when I tried to use my kid's Gateway Notebook all that downloads is "Copyright 2002-2011  Google Inc."
> 
> What in all that is sparkly and adorable do I do?  If anyone can help me I would be eternally grateful.



Don't be offended, but you have an embroidery machine, right? 

I don't see why your Gateway didn't work to download the design. Did you unzip it? 

I know some people with Macs had problems before, but I'm not sure what they had to do. 

Did you buy the design on Heather's website or Etsy? I can email you the design if you bought it on her website (if you PM me your name, email and when you bought it). 

Sorry I'm not more help!




DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *i just wanted to drop by and tell you all thank you so much for your prayers and support this past week or so....it has truely helped keep me from going over the edge...as a mom we all know how hard it is when your baby is hurting,no matter how old they are! and coming here and sharing with you all helped me so much,.*


*

  That's what we are here for. I'm glad we were able to help ease some of your pain. *


----------



## mommy2mrb

ellenbenny said:


> Since the voting is done for week 4, here is my entry.  I made the Jamie dress pattern into a top.  I also extended the waistband around to the back.  I will admit it is rare that I made any clothing items for myself, and very intimidating putting a picture out there for everyone to see.  But I was pleased with the result, and would probably actually wear the top in public .





DMGeurts said:


> Beth - I am so very sorry.  I wish there was something I could do to ease the pain for you all.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so sweet about him putting on a brave face... I hope his second day goes better for him.
> 
> 
> 
> THis does make total sense.  Do you have a picture of just the hat that's a little closer?
> 
> Thanks, me too...    He is in bed now... hopefully he loosens up soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to my life... well, the girls are pretty good now - but they used to be just like this.  LOL
> 
> I love Michael W Smith too... I haven't listened to his music in a long time, but he is an amazing artist, I would definatly try to see him.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are able to post your entry soon... I would love to see it!
> 
> I also hope you are able to get reliable internet soon, we were forced to have dial-up until about a year ago - it was so horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> I loved this top - and it looks really good on you.
> 
> Here is my entry for last week - I forgot to vote again, grrrr...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't model it myself... I went to put the skirt on, and it fit - but it was a bit tight and not flattering at all... *must work out a lot* before our trip in March, so I can wear it.
> 
> Off to work on another outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~





mkwj said:


> So my baby girl started Preschool today.  Well of course I had to make something for her to wear.     I loved how it turned out.  She was very excited until I had to leave.





ivey_family said:


> (iPod posting while I get my kids to sleep, so no multi-quote.  Sorry!)
> 
> Ellen - I also loved your top!
> 
> Dorine - your Donald outfit is wonderful!  A well deserved win!
> 
> camac517 - I LOVE those reversible jon-jons!!!  So cute!  I'm a little sad that my oldest ds is potty trained because I loved him in those kind of outfits!  Enjoy!
> 
> Here is my entry for PR Week #4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were just getting home from church the day of the picture, so it has already been worn in a non-Disney setting.   I chose the green print from the Snow White collection because I thought it matched nicely with Peter Pan.  I was inspired by this pattern, but just frankenpatterned it from a Simplicity a-line I already had.
> 
> Can't wait to see who made all the other great items!  I loved the camera bag and strap!
> 
> Regards,
> C.





billwendy said:


> Finn and Savannah are ADORABLE!!!!!
> 
> We had a great time at the beach last weekend babysitting the kids. Tim is already asking if his parents can go away again next year - lol - so we can be together!
> 
> Pizza picnic at sunset park!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini golf...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playground pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing spider and flies - Billy was the spider...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ride back home..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly cant believe summer is over....Im so sad about that!!!!




Love all the grown up outfits!  nice to see you ladies making something for yourself to wear!

Ellen, that material looks very familiar, love how it looks as a shirt!

okay another little cutie baby doll, love her pretty blond curls!

Wendy, looks like everyone had a fun weekend, including Zoey!

Megan started middle school today....did great and she LOVED it! so miss my little girl who seems like just started pre-school yesterday


----------



## ivey_family

teresajoy said:
			
		

> I have you on my to Case list if that's ok. I have this fabric and it never occured to me to make something for myself out of it until I saw your skirt!



If it is ok?   Goodness, I'm honored!  Case away.  I can't wait to see your take on it!

Regards,
C.


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> WARNING!!!
> PICTURE HEAVY POST AHEAD!!!​
> As promised, here are pictures from Finn & Savannah's 1st day of preschool.  They're in the 3's "Teddy Bear" class this year.  I am in LOVE with these pictures - but the two of them crack me up, because I swear they're like an old married couple!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K-I-S-S-I-N-G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. ShortStuff alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigger than they are Backpacks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hand in hand down the hallway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber & Savannah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with the littles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And - of course - because it's what they ALWAYS seem to do first when they get to school, they started playing in the kitchen and couldn't care less that we were leaving:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Oh!  And I definitely think Savannah either needs bloomers under her skirt or I need to add another tier of fabric - her skirt is just a little short in the back


OMG!  Your pics are adorable!!!!  The outfits look fabulous on and together.  Sooooooooo cute!  Thanks for sharing all the pics.  Those two put a smile on my face.  I still have pulled my kids photos off the camera and dh is on a business trip and I believe he took the camera (my photos aren't cute though -- forgot to take them in the morning so I took them at home after school and my ds wouldn't smile b/c he just ate and said he had food in is teeth ).



dianemom2 said:


> Since the family has received my Big Give items, I can now share them on here.  I did a desserts twirly skirt and an ice cream t-shirt for Katelyn, I made Dad a Mickey ice cream bar shirt and Mom got the Mickey cupcake shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a better picture of the skirt:


Sweet! (hehehe)  The shirts are great and the skirt is so cute.  Eeeks -- I feel behind -- I am finishing her give today though.



ivey_family said:


> Here is my entry for PR Week #4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were just getting home from church the day of the picture, so it has already been worn in a non-Disney setting.   I chose the green print from the Snow White collection because I thought it matched nicely with Peter Pan.  I was inspired by this pattern, but just frankenpatterned it from a Simplicity a-line I already had.
> 
> Can't wait to see who made all the other great items!  I loved the camera bag and strap!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Fabulous job!  I had no idea that green was from the SW collection -- it looks perfect with PP!  Your sewing skills look top notch as well which I think deserves mention -- I think things like that often get overlooked when people are voting that do not sew ~ you did an outstanding job and the fabric combination was perfect 



billwendy said:


> Finn and Savannah are ADORABLE!!!!!
> 
> We had a great time at the beach last weekend babysitting the kids. Tim is already asking if his parents can go away again next year - lol - so we can be together!
> 
> Pizza picnic at sunset park!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini golf...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playground pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing spider and flies - Billy was the spider...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ride back home..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly cant believe summer is over....Im so sad about that!!!!


Looks like everyone had a wonderful time!



mkwj said:


> Thank you everyone for all the sweet comments.  Her hair is a love/hate relationship.  I love the curls, she hates to have it brushed.  It used to be a lot longer, but I cut it hopeing to help with the tangles a little bit.


Might I recommend Paul Mitchell's Skinny Serum --put it on after you wash her and it's still wet.  It makes it so much easier to comb through when it dries.  We have used it on dd for years and it's a life saver.



Mommyto1andtwins said:


> Hi everyone!  I have been a lurker for a couple of threads now.  You all make such beautiful outfits and bags and everything that I have just watched you all in awe.
> 
> But now I am at a loss and you are the only ones that I can think of to ask for help.  I am very new to sewing, embroidery and applique.  But I just bought a halloween design from Heathersue and received my email.  Now I am stuck.  I have a mac so I haven't bought the Bernina pattern software yet. I didn't know if I can download the pattern with the Mac and when I tried to use my kid's Gateway Notebook all that downloads is "Copyright 2002-2011  Google Inc."
> 
> What in all that is sparkly and adorable do I do?  If anyone can help me I would be eternally grateful.


Does your embroidery machine take a flash drive?  I have a mac and just load HeatherSue's designs onto my flash drive and have no issues.  The only time I had trouble was when my flash drive was too full to accept a design so I had to delete something off of it.  You must unzip first as well -- are you doing that?  ANd sorry I can't explain this well, I am a computer moron.


----------



## miprender

aboveH20 said:


> My heart goes out to you and your son.  How precious that he waved but then cried on the bus.  Hope tomorrow does go better.





mphalens said:


> Oh!  This just makes me so sad!!!  Poor baby!  Poor Mommy!!!  Here's hoping tomorrow is much much better!





teresajoy said:


> Awww, poor little guy!!!!





DMGeurts said:


> That is so sweet about him putting on a brave face... I hope his second day goes better for him.
> D~



Thanks everyone. DS said he only cried a little bit and he was fine. I asked DD to sit with him on the bus until he gets comfortable with everything. 



aboveH20 said:


> I finished more pillowcases for *Give Kids the World*.
> 
> "We" have so many new people all the time, let me just say that GKTW is where many of the Make a Wish families stay when they go to Disney World.  Each of the childen gets a small pillow while they are there and some of us have been making the pillowcases.
> 
> A yard of flannel and 1/3 yard of novetly fabric makes four pillowcases (so in the photo there are four each of 10 different patterns).  If anyone is interested in learning more about sewing the pillowcases there's a whole section on the Big Give board.  GKTW gives out over 20,000 pillows a year so they've been appreciative of what we send.



Awesome Job on the pillows again!



dianemom2 said:


> I got a sad call tonight from a friend.  She called to tell me that she has just been diagnosed with breast cancer.  She wants to get together later this week because she has lots of questions she wants to ask me.  This follows right behind the news that another friend is going in for a biopsy next week to find out if a suspicious spot is anything.  I am going to be praying hard for these two friends in the coming weeks.



 Sending prayers for your friends.




ellenbenny said:


> Since the voting is done for week 4, here is my entry.  I made the Jamie dress pattern into a top.  I also extended the waistband around to the back.  I will admit it is rare that I made any clothing items for myself, and very intimidating putting a picture out there for everyone to see.  But I was pleased with the result, and would probably actually wear the top in public .



Love that top and that fabric. It looks like it is so comfortable too.



DMGeurts said:


> Here is my entry for last week - I forgot to vote again, grrrr...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to work on another outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


Love the Donald outfit...see you already have an outfit for Tusker House!



mkwj said:


> So my baby girl started Preschool today.  Well of course I had to make something for her to wear.     I loved how it turned out.  She was very excited until I had to leave.



So precious. Doesn't it break your ♥ to leave them like that.



camac517 said:


> Okay.  I had been lurking around here for awhile and finally posted a few months ago saying that I was going to teach myself to sew and if I ever finished a project I would post a picture.  Well I did it!  I made reversible rompers for my boys and also easy fit shorts!  They are far from perfect but not bad for my first projects!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of the shorts with the JATNLP shirts DISigned by the awesome Millipie!



Awesome job on everthing. 



MaeB said:


> Hey all! It's been a while but I've been lurking along every single page with you guys.  I've had a busy summer so have not been able to participate in any Gives in a while but I hope to be back soon.
> 
> I recently moved and last night when I fired up my sewing machine to hem some jeans the light didn't work.  My machine was my grandmothers and I am fairly confident that it's older than I am so I think it's time to get a new one.  I saw that in the first post a lot of people have a computerized Brother.  What do you think, should I go with that one?  Is there a comparable Singer around the same price?   My sewing skills are...moderate and I think my ancient machine is holding me back.



 back!



ivey_family said:


> Here is my entry for PR Week #4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Great job on the skirt. I loved working with the PeterPan fabric.It is so soft and just feels so nice.



mphalens said:


> WARNING!!!
> PICTURE HEAVY POST AHEAD!!!​
> As promised, here are pictures from Finn & Savannah's 1st day of preschool.  They're in the 3's "Teddy Bear" class this year.  I am in LOVE with these pictures - but the two of them crack me up, because I swear they're like an old married couple!!!



Love all the pictures. They are all so cute together.

I worked with this guy that their wedding invitations was of them 3 years old holding hands on the beach. The parents were great friends growing up and so were their children. They went their seperate ways in HS and  when they were both in their 30s and single their parents decided to set them up and guess what they got married and have a few kids.



dianemom2 said:


> Since the family has received my Big Give items, I can now share them on here.  I did a desserts twirly skirt and an ice cream t-shirt for Katelyn, I made Dad a Mickey ice cream bar shirt and Mom got the Mickey cupcake shirt.



Nice job on everything. 



billwendy said:


> We had a great time at the beach last weekend babysitting the kids. Tim is already asking if his parents can go away again next year - lol - so we can be together!
> 
> Pizza picnic at sunset park!



Looks like an awesome time and the weather was great last weekend. 




jessica52877 said:


> IGo put it up now. Yes, we will know you made it and you'll be behind by votes already but put it up anyways!



 ITA with Jessica. 



VBAndrea said:


> Might I recommend Paul Mitchell's Skinny Serum --put it on after you wash her and it's still wet.  It makes it so much easier to comb through when it dries.  We have used it on dd for years and it's a life saver.
> .



Thanks for that tip. After all the swimming in the chlorine when we were in Florida my daughter's hair is a mess. It gets so snarly and I keep threatening to cut it off. I'll have to try this as the kids hair detangler isn't working anymore.


----------



## DMGeurts

princesskayla said:


> Love the butt ruffles - I still think you should make one me. I would so wear it!



I totally would, but this outfit took me a whole week to make - that's when I decided I was dedicating too much time to the PR.  Besides - I don't know how you all sew on such big stuff????  I was so annoyed with all this fabric I had to constantly keep out of my way.  I'm used to doing appliques on a piece of fabric that's about 4"x6" LOL.



mkwj said:


> D-  I loved the donald outfit.



Thank you.  



teresajoy said:


> You crack me up!!!!! As long as you PLAN to wear the skirt, I won't take my vote back!



Oh yah - totally plan to wear it for my Tusker House ADR - Donald is going to love me the MOST that day.  



miprender said:


> Love the Donald outfit...see you already have an outfit for Tusker House!



That's the plan!  

OK - so I thought I'd post outfit #49 (posted outfit #48 on my PTR last night, if you're interested)...  This is a pre-ordered outfit - Sleeping Beauty.  This time I hand appliqued the fairies insted of hand embroidering them - they took just as long to do (6+ hours), and I vowed to never make another outfit like this until I own an embroidery machine.





D~


----------



## cogero

DMGeurts said:


> Here is my entry for last week - I forgot to vote again, grrrr...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't model it myself... I went to put the skirt on, and it fit - but it was a bit tight and not flattering at all... *must work out a lot* before our trip in March, so I can wear it.
> 
> Off to work on another outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I loved this outfit. Great job.



mkwj said:


> So my baby girl started Preschool today.  Well of course I had to make something for her to wear.     I loved how it turned out.  She was very excited until I had to leave.



so adorable



camac517 said:


> Okay.  I had been lurking around here for awhile and finally posted a few months ago saying that I was going to teach myself to sew and if I ever finished a project I would post a picture.  Well I did it!  I made reversible rompers for my boys and also easy fit shorts!  They are far from perfect but not bad for my first projects!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of the shorts with the JATNLP shirts DISigned by the awesome Millipie!



WOW awesome first outfits



Rockygirl1 said:


> So, just seeing this, but I did see you in the parks! Monday you were at Hollywood Studios!  I saw you pass by, but I was in line for Popcorn and felt really weird going up to say hi! Dh said I should have... : Anyway....



Oh I wish you had.



dianemom2 said:


> Since the family has received my Big Give items, I can now share them on here.  I did a desserts twirly skirt and an ice cream t-shirt for Katelyn, I made Dad a Mickey ice cream bar shirt and Mom got the Mickey cupcake shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a better picture of the skirt:



These are so great.

Marianne I loved your pictures.

I can't wait for today to be over so I can play with some sewing. I have a couple things I want to work on.

Today is my nephews funeral if you could send some prayers to my brother and his family they could sure use them today.


----------



## Colleen27

I am about 15 pages behind again, but I wanted to post my week 4 entry since the voting is done:






I started with the Make It And Love It stroller bag tutorial and customized the life out of it, so that it zips open to sit flat and has specific places for all my gear. I just have to say I LOVE this bag. I got to try it out in action at the zoo last week and with the way everything is secured I can change lenses with one hand while I'm walking. Amazing! I have been in such desperate need of a better camera bag for so long, because I've been using the one that came with my dSLR despite having added two lenses, a pocket tripod, and a camcorder to my setup since then.


----------



## princesskayla

Colleen27 said:


> I am about 15 pages behind again, but I wanted to post my week 4 entry since the voting is done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started with the Make It And Love It stroller bag tutorial and customized the life out of it, so that it zips open to sit flat and has specific places for all my gear. I just have to say I LOVE this bag. I got to try it out in action at the zoo last week and with the way everything is secured I can change lenses with one hand while I'm walking. Amazing! I have been in such desperate need of a better camera bag for so long, because I've been using the one that came with my dSLR despite having added two lenses, a pocket tripod, and a camcorder to my setup since then.




I loved this bag as well- It is so cool that you can make the bag into just what you need it for! I am sure that made your heart happy! Now - go to Disney and take lots of pictures so we can dream about our happy place.


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> Today is my nephews funeral if you could send some prayers to my brother and his family they could sure use them today.


Thinking of you and your family today!



Colleen27 said:


> I am about 15 pages behind again, but I wanted to post my week 4 entry since the voting is done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started with the Make It And Love It stroller bag tutorial and customized the life out of it, so that it zips open to sit flat and has specific places for all my gear. I just have to say I LOVE this bag. I got to try it out in action at the zoo last week and with the way everything is secured I can change lenses with one hand while I'm walking. Amazing! I have been in such desperate need of a better camera bag for so long, because I've been using the one that came with my dSLR despite having added two lenses, a pocket tripod, and a camcorder to my setup since then.


I loved your camera bag!  It is great that you were able to make exactly what you needed!


----------



## Mommyto1andtwins

Thank you all for your advice!  

Teresajoy - lol A very legit question!  I have a Bernina 830 LE.  I am finding the machine is so smart that I just don't get it.  The directions are for people that have had years of sewing and know what it is that they need to search for.  Where as I barely know where the bobbin goes.  They don't give directions for the beginners.  I could never find the place to unzip the file on the Gateway.  But I did hold my breath and try it on the Mac.  It worked great and I think I figured out how to get it from point A to point B.  I am going to try today. 

I bought the designs from the Heather's website last night. 

Thank you all so much!  I will post a picture when I get it done.


----------



## ellenbenny

Colleen27 said:


> I am about 15 pages behind again, but I wanted to post my week 4 entry since the voting is done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started with the Make It And Love It stroller bag tutorial and customized the life out of it, so that it zips open to sit flat and has specific places for all my gear. I just have to say I LOVE this bag. I got to try it out in action at the zoo last week and with the way everything is secured I can change lenses with one hand while I'm walking. Amazing! I have been in such desperate need of a better camera bag for so long, because I've been using the one that came with my dSLR despite having added two lenses, a pocket tripod, and a camcorder to my setup since then.



Totally love your bag!! I must try the stroller bag tutorial some day, but I really love what you did with it to totally personallize it for your own use!!


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> Today is my nephews funeral if you could send some prayers to my brother and his family they could sure use them today.


Thinking of you and your family 



Colleen27 said:


> I am about 15 pages behind again, but I wanted to post my week 4 entry since the voting is done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started with the Make It And Love It stroller bag tutorial and customized the life out of it, so that it zips open to sit flat and has specific places for all my gear. I just have to say I LOVE this bag. I got to try it out in action at the zoo last week and with the way everything is secured I can change lenses with one hand while I'm walking. Amazing! I have been in such desperate need of a better camera bag for so long, because I've been using the one that came with my dSLR despite having added two lenses, a pocket tripod, and a camcorder to my setup since then.


I love how you put spots for all the camera equipment.  the bag is awesome, but what I'd really like is your camera (and then I guess I would like the bag to so as to have something to carry all the camera equip with so send that as well please).


----------



## mommy2mrb

cogero said:


> Today is my nephews funeral if you could send some prayers to my brother and his family they could sure use them today.



prayers being said and sent  for you all


----------



## teresajoy

ivey_family said:


> If it is ok?   Goodness, I'm honored!  Case away.  I can't wait to see your take on it!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Thank you!!!! I think I need to loose about 30 pounds to look as cute as you do in it, but I have a few months yet. Wish me luck!!! 



VBAndrea said:


> )Might I recommend Paul Mitchell's Skinny Serum --put it on after you wash her and it's still wet.  It makes it so much easier to comb through when it dries.  We have used it on dd for years and it's a life saver.



I've never heard of that, where do you buy it? Lydia's hair gets so horribley tangled, I might have to find this. 




miprender said:


> 1.)I worked with this guy that their wedding invitations was of them 3 years old holding hands on the beach. The parents were great friends growing up and so were their children. They went their seperate ways in HS and  when they were both in their 30s and single their parents decided to set them up and guess what they got married and have a few kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.)Thanks for that tip. After all the swimming in the chlorine when we were in Florida my daughter's hair is a mess. It gets so snarly and I keep threatening to cut it off. I'll have to try this as the kids hair detangler isn't working anymore.


1.)That is so sweet!!! 
2.)After our last trip, Lydia's hair was as dry as straw! It was awful! It was so hard to get the tangles out. It took a whole bottle of conditioner on her head when we got home to get it looking decent again!  



DMGeurts said:


> D~


Very cute!!!! 


cogero said:


> I
> I can't wait for today to be over so I can play with some sewing. I have a couple things I want to work on.
> 
> Today is my nephews funeral if you could send some prayers to my brother and his family they could sure use them today.



I know this is going to be an awful day for all of you, you will be in my thoughts and prayers. 



Mommyto1andtwins said:


> Thank you all for your advice!
> 
> Teresajoy - lol A very legit question!  I have a Bernina 830 LE.  I am finding the machine is so smart that I just don't get it.  The directions are for people that have had years of sewing and know what it is that they need to search for.  Where as I barely know where the bobbin goes.  They don't give directions for the beginners.  I could never find the place to unzip the file on the Gateway.  But I did hold my breath and try it on the Mac.  It worked great and I think I figured out how to get it from point A to point B.  I am going to try today.
> 
> I bought the designs from the Heather's website last night.
> 
> Thank you all so much!  I will post a picture when I get it done.



Phew! I'm glad you weren't offended! You would be surprised at how many people don't understand what they are buying! 

I'm glad you are getting it figured out!


----------



## woodkins

cogero said:


> I can't wait for today to be over so I can play with some sewing. I have a couple things I want to work on.
> 
> Today is my nephews funeral if you could send some prayers to my brother and his family they could sure use them today.



I am so sorry for your loss. I will pray for strength and peace for your entire family. We lost my infant niece a few months ago and I pray that these angels are at peace in a better place.


----------



## dianemom2

Mommyto1andtwins said:


> Thank you all for your advice!
> 
> Teresajoy - lol A very legit question!  I have a Bernina 830 LE.  I am finding the machine is so smart that I just don't get it.  The directions are for people that have had years of sewing and know what it is that they need to search for.  Where as I barely know where the bobbin goes.  They don't give directions for the beginners.  I could never find the place to unzip the file on the Gateway.  But I did hold my breath and try it on the Mac.  It worked great and I think I figured out how to get it from point A to point B.  I am going to try today.
> 
> I bought the designs from the Heather's website last night.
> 
> Thank you all so much!  I will post a picture when I get it done.



Try looking on youtube for some videos.  I just found a bunch of videos that were posted on there by Bernina.  I used them to help me understand a lot of stuff about my Bernina serger.  I have found that Bernina directions manuals are the worst!


----------



## mkwj

VBAndrea said:


> Might I recommend Paul Mitchell's Skinny Serum --put it on after you wash her and it's still wet.  It makes it so much easier to comb through when it dries.  We have used it on dd for years and it's a life saver.



I will have to try that.  Thanks



miprender said:


> So precious. Doesn't it break your ♥ to leave them like that.



Yes it does.  Especially when they are screaming I WANT MY MOMMY


----------



## geishagirl81

My custom for my dd.  Hollywood Minnie for HS! The fabric was at Hancock's in the clearance section.  Gotta' love the perfect fabric at the perfect price!


----------



## geishagirl81

Safari minnie for Ak of course!  Fabric was again, a bargain find at Walmart!  Never have much luck there normally too.  The outfit was inspired by the book "Little Girls, Big Style", which I love as I don't really work from patterns and the author only has the key pieces on pattern and the rest in measurement.


----------



## geishagirl81

Alice for MK.  A pattern, which I hated to use!  I still have a Feliz to make for Epcot and brother shirts.  Oh and a Lilo dress for Ohana.


----------



## geishagirl81

I see the photo didn't show up in quote.



dianemom2 said:


> Thinking of you and your family today!
> 
> 
> I loved your camera bag!  It is great that you were able to make exactly what you needed!





Do you think this stroller bag can be done to fit a dbl City Elite?  This would be perfect if I can get it to hang from a wider handle.  We usually use the Skip Hop bag with the adjustable strap to let out a lot of slack to fit over the handle.  This would be much better. (and cuter)


----------



## Granna4679

20 or so pages behind again after a long weekend.  We had a great weekend.  Had a 50th Wedding anniversary for my ex-inlaws (yes, I love them dearly and after being divorced from their son for 30 yrs, we are still extremely close).  Then Sunday had lunch and nice visit with some very special people in our lives and Monday I took my little DGDs to a new water park and just had a blast.  So great weekend but I missed a lot on here, so let me see if I can at least make a few comments...

Andrea - thank you so much for your sweet wishes about my DDs upcoming delivery.  They are beyond excited (her hubby comes in tomorrow).  They are nervous and excited all at the same time.  

Marianne - yes, you did see a camo diaper cover...I will post it (I had forgotten that I didn't post it here).

Tricia - I love those little construction pants....you are so talented and creative.  I will have to bookmark those for the future.

Chiara - I am so sorry about your nephew.  I hope today that you and your family can find peace.  I have been praying for you all.

Purple Ears - your outfits and pictures are just adorable.  I especially liked the kissing picture.  

dianemom2 - The desserts outfits are so cute.  How special of you to make them for the whole family.  I love those designs.

And to everyone that entered the PR for Week #4 - All of the outfits were fantastic.  I have a stack of fabric  I have purchased to make myself things and it still just sits.  I am hoping to get some of them made in the next few months.  

Everyone has  been posting such cute outfits and ideas.  I need to go catch up on some projects of my own now.






DMGeurts said:


> Here is my entry for last week - I forgot to vote again, grrrr...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't model it myself... I went to put the skirt on, and it fit - but it was a bit tight and not flattering at all... *must work out a lot* before our trip in March, so I can wear it.
> 
> Off to work on another outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Dorine - love, love, love this outfit....it is adorable.  I think you need a buddy to help you wear that dress and look fab in it.  I am in!  I started a diet last week...down 4.1/2 so far in 10 days.  I will challenge you!  I am sure I have way more to go than you do!!



mkwj said:


> So my baby girl started Preschool today.  Well of course I had to make something for her to wear.     I loved how it turned out.  She was very excited until I had to leave.



OMG..she is absolutely beautiful!!  Love the hair!  And the outfits is precious...love the soft colors!  



camac517 said:


> Okay.  I had been lurking around here for awhile and finally posted a few months ago saying that I was going to teach myself to sew and if I ever finished a project I would post a picture.  Well I did it!  I made reversible rompers for my boys and also easy fit shorts!  They are far from perfect but not bad for my first projects!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of the shorts with the JATNLP shirts DISigned by the awesome Millipie!



You did a fantastic job.  I would never have known it was your first projects...please post a picture of those precious boys (I am assuming they are the ones pictured in your avatar) with the outfits on.



mphalens said:


> WARNING!!!
> PICTURE HEAVY POST AHEAD!!!​
> As promised, here are pictures from Finn & Savannah's 1st day of preschool.  They're in the 3's "Teddy Bear" class this year.  I am in LOVE with these pictures - but the two of them crack me up, because I swear they're like an old married couple!!!
> [K-I-S-S-I-N-G



This picture just melted my heart 



geishagirl81 said:


> My custom for my dd.  Hollywood Minnie for HS! The fabric was at Hancock's in the clearance section.  Gotta' love the perfect fabric at the perfect price!



Love the fabric....great find!  You are doing great on the outfits.

This is probably the last thing I will get made for my new little grandson before he is born and I had forgotten to post it here.  Sorry for bad quality picture...it was taken with phone. They are size 0-3...so tiny!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

geishagirl81 said:


> My custom for my dd.  Hollywood Minnie for HS! The fabric was at Hancock's in the clearance section.  Gotta' love the perfect fabric at the perfect price!


*I LOVE IT!!! i bought some of that fabric awhile back before we went to wdw in may.I made peasent shirt/dresses for my 3 granddaughters...twins-Gracie in blue trim,Kensleigh in greenlil sis Chloe in the middle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i have fabric left waiting for another trip for me & mine or soem friends who plan to go next summer! i may have to case your dress! *


----------



## PurpleEars

DMGeurts said:


> OK - so I thought I'd post outfit #49 (posted outfit #48 on my PTR last night, if you're interested)...  This is a pre-ordered outfit - Sleeping Beauty.  This time I hand appliqued the fairies insted of hand embroidering them - they took just as long to do (6+ hours), and I vowed to never make another outfit like this until I own an embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



This is beautiful, too bad it took such a long time to applique the fairies. I had to laugh at your comment about how difficult it was to sew things in larger sizes. I finished a dress for a friend's doll today and I was annoyed working with such small pieces of material.



cogero said:


> Today is my nephews funeral if you could send some prayers to my brother and his family they could sure use them today.



Your brother's family and your family are in our thoughts today.



Colleen27 said:


> I am about 15 pages behind again, but I wanted to post my week 4 entry since the voting is done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started with the Make It And Love It stroller bag tutorial and customized the life out of it, so that it zips open to sit flat and has specific places for all my gear. I just have to say I LOVE this bag. I got to try it out in action at the zoo last week and with the way everything is secured I can change lenses with one hand while I'm walking. Amazing! I have been in such desperate need of a better camera bag for so long, because I've been using the one that came with my dSLR despite having added two lenses, a pocket tripod, and a camcorder to my setup since then.



Very cute and practical! Good job!



geishagirl81 said:


> My custom for my dd.  Hollywood Minnie for HS! The fabric was at Hancock's in the clearance section.  Gotta' love the perfect fabric at the perfect price!



Great job on the dress. Perfect for Studios!



geishagirl81 said:


> Safari minnie for Ak of course!  Fabric was again, a bargain find at Walmart!  Never have much luck there normally too.  The outfit was inspired by the book "Little Girls, Big Style", which I love as I don't really work from patterns and the author only has the key pieces on pattern and the rest in measurement.



I like this outfit as well. Isn't it great when you find great fabrics and great prices?



geishagirl81 said:


> Alice for MK.  A pattern, which I hated to use!  I still have a Feliz to make for Epcot and brother shirts.  Oh and a Lilo dress for Ohana.



This looks awesome as well. I am sure she will look very adorable in this!



Granna4679 said:


> Purple Ears - your outfits and pictures are just adorable.  I especially liked the kissing picture.
> 
> This is probably the last thing I will get made for my new little grandson before he is born and I had forgotten to post it here.  Sorry for bad quality picture...it was taken with phone. They are size 0-3...so tiny!



Thanks. I am glad that people enjoyed seeing the pictures. I am sure the diaper cover will get lots of use!


----------



## kankn

good


----------



## ivey_family

VBAndrea said:


> Fabulous job!  I had no idea that green was from the SW collection -- it looks perfect with PP!  Your sewing skills look top notch as well which I think deserves mention -- I think things like that often get overlooked when people are voting that do not sew ~ you did an outstanding job and the fabric combination was perfect



:   Aww, you made my week!  Thank you for such kind words!

Regards,
C.


----------



## princesskayla

geishagirl81 said:


> My custom for my dd.  Hollywood Minnie for HS! The fabric was at Hancock's in the clearance section.  Gotta' love the perfect fabric at the perfect price!





geishagirl81 said:


> Safari minnie for Ak of course!  Fabric was again, a bargain find at Walmart!  Never have much luck there normally too.  The outfit was inspired by the book "Little Girls, Big Style", which I love as I don't really work from patterns and the author only has the key pieces on pattern and the rest in measurement.



Great job on those outfits. What great finds at the fabric store. I can't ever be that lucky.



Granna4679 said:


> This is probably the last thing I will get made for my new little grandson before he is born and I had forgotten to post it here.  Sorry for bad quality picture...it was taken with phone. They are size 0-3...so tiny!



How sweet! That is a great idea.


----------



## VBAndrea

teresajoy said:


> I've never heard of that, where do you buy it? Lydia's hair gets so horribley tangled, I might have to find this.


We buy it at the Navy Exchange in the beauty parlor (sounds so old fashioned but they have a beauty parlor).  It's around $16 a bottle, but it lasts about 6 months and Alexa has really long hair -- down to her behind.  the key is to have Lydia comb her hair in the shower with conditioner in it.  That's what Alexa does and then when she comes out I put in the skinny serum and comb it through.  Next morning her hair is a breeze to comb.   I think our Walmart carries Paul Mitchell now, but you can get it at professional shops for sure.  I hope it works for you -- Alexa now just has wavy hair, but we started using it when she was three and still had curls.  ANd now I bought hair wax for her because the fly aways were driving me nuts.  It works well too (but makes her hair look a wee bit greasy!).



geishagirl81 said:


> My custom for my dd.  Hollywood Minnie for HS! The fabric was at Hancock's in the clearance section.  Gotta' love the perfect fabric at the perfect price!





geishagirl81 said:


> Safari minnie for Ak of course!  Fabric was again, a bargain find at Walmart!  Never have much luck there normally too.  The outfit was inspired by the book "Little Girls, Big Style", which I love as I don't really work from patterns and the author only has the key pieces on pattern and the rest in measurement.





geishagirl81 said:


> Alice for MK.  A pattern, which I hated to use!  I still have a Feliz to make for Epcot and brother shirts.  Oh and a Lilo dress for Ohana.


Beautiful work!  I love the fabric for DHS and I really like the star on the Mickey head.   And the Alice pattern does not look like fun.



Granna4679 said:


> This is probably the last thing I will get made for my new little grandson before he is born and I had forgotten to post it here.  Sorry for bad quality picture...it was taken with phone. They are size 0-3...so tiny!


How absolutely adorable is that!!!  I hope you SIL arrives home safely today -- I'm so happy for your dd and him that he will be home for the arrival of their son.


My agenda for today is to finish Katleyn's BG -- tried to get it done yesterday but no such luck.  I also need to post pics of the kids in their BTS outfits and then make a Yankees shirt for a birthday present which is a Sat party and stupid me forgot to order the applique design off etsy yesterday.  Most people on there are quick to e-mail the designs so I'm hoping this one is very quick b/c I 'd like it by late morning!  

Then I have nothing to do.  I ordered fabric for week 6 project runway and it's not here and if it doesn't come by Sat it's iffy if I'll do my outfit or not, which is OK b/c dd suddenly says she doesn't like what I selected and I really wanted to make the outfit for her.  I *think* she would like it once finished though.  I also have to work on Lisa's BG but we need to pick a shirt color first so I can buy fabric and Chiara is my partner in crime and she's been busy since getting back and had the funeral yesterday.  I can at least work on designing square size today based on the girls measurements and desired lengths.  And I have a couple of new patterns I cant race for dd and still have two shirts to make for her for skirts that are already done.  I guess I have lots to do after all!


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> We buy it at the Navy Exchange in the beauty parlor (sounds so old fashioned but they have a beauty parlor).  It's around $16 a bottle, but it lasts about 6 months and Alexa has really long hair -- down to her behind.  the key is to have Lydia comb her hair in the shower with conditioner in it.  That's what Alexa does and then when she comes out I put in the skinny serum and comb it through.  Next morning her hair is a breeze to comb.   I think our Walmart carries Paul Mitchell now, but you can get it at professional shops for sure.  I hope it works for you -- Alexa now just has wavy hair, but we started using it when she was three and still had curls.  ANd now I bought hair wax for her because the fly aways were driving me nuts.  It works well too (but makes her hair look a wee bit greasy!).
> 
> Then I have nothing to do.  .....  I guess I have lots to do after all!



We used to use that serum on Sara's hair.  She has very dry, very curly, long hair.  On the advice of the lady who cuts her hair we recently switched to a product called Mixed Chicks.  It works so well!  It is the first product that actually controls her hair and makes it look really nice.

Your quote at the end about how you had nothing to do today and then listed everything  you do need to complete sounds just like me.  I always think I don't have too much to get finished with today but then I make a To Do List and it is a mile long!

I made a t-shirt yesterday with a firetruck appliqued on front.  The stitching missed the back end of the firetruck so now I need to fix it on the regular machine.  I also have about a dozen other shirts to get appliqued and I need to set up for the yard sale we are having this weekend.  I guess it will be a garage sale since it is still raining here.  When I get a chance I will post a couple of pictures of what the flooding looked like here yesterday.  It was unbelievable!


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> Then I have nothing to do.  I ordered fabric for week 6 project runway and it's not here and if it doesn't come by Sat it's iffy if I'll do my outfit or not, which is OK b/c dd suddenly says she doesn't like what I selected and I really wanted to make the outfit for her.  I *think* she would like it once finished though. * I also have to work on Lisa's BG but we need to pick a shirt color first so I can buy fabric and Chiara is my partner in crime and she's been busy since getting back and had the funeral yesterday.  I can at least work on designing square size today based on the girls measurements and desired lengths.  And I have a couple of new patterns I cant race for dd and still have two shirts to make for her for skirts that are already done.  I guess I have lots to do after all!*



I am looking and ordering this morning. I need some normalcy in my life so ordering shirts is going to be it. I will email you as soon as I pick the color. 

The funeral yesterday was beautiful but I am ready for real life unfortunately DH goes back to work from vacation tomorrow and it is straight to 12 hour tours and I will be single parenting for a bit due to the credible terror threat.

I so want to play with some fabric and edit my pictures from the trip.


----------



## WDWAtLast

Popping out of lurked mode to tell you why procratination can be a good thing! Headed to Disney in 35 days  and had *planned* to hand appliqué all my girls T shirts this summer - even bought the T shirts on sale in June! Guess who never sewed a stitch over the summer?? So last night I get everything out to prewash and get busy and on a "mom hunch" decided I better have the girls try on the shirts before I started appliquéing. I am sure you can guess where this is going! Kristin (10) couldn't wear any of her shirts and neither could Kendall (almost 8)!! Kendall CAN wear the shirts I bought for Kristin,  but I had to order online to replace Kristin's shirts, because there are no more short sleeved shirts in brick and mortar stores anymore. Sigh.  Glad I didn't sew over the summer since neither girl wanted the same applique's, but I am going to be super busy the next few weeks! Did i mention we are attending MNSSHP and i am sewing costumes for that, too?   Hope to have something to post next week.

Only skimmed the last few pages, love the Donald Duck cruise outfit! And Chiara, I am so sorry for the loss of your nephew.


----------



## MidgeD79

My dgd has decided to be Stitch for Halloween. We bought the hands andhead at WDW so all I need is the body. If I can't find a sewing pattern for Stitch, what other animal pattern do you thnk would work? thanks


----------



## cajunfan

cogero said:


> The funeral yesterday was beautiful but I am ready for real life unfortunately DH goes back to work from vacation tomorrow and it is straight to 12 hour tours and I will be single parenting for a bit due to the credible terror threat.
> 
> I so want to play with some fabric and edit my pictures from the trip.



Chiara...I will keep you all in my prayers...

Lynn


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> We used to use that serum on Sara's hair.  She has very dry, very curly, long hair.  On the advice of the lady who cuts her hair we recently switched to a product called Mixed Chicks.  It works so well!  It is the first product that actually controls her hair and makes it look really nice.
> 
> Your quote at the end about how you had nothing to do today and then listed everything  you do need to complete sounds just like me.  I always think I don't have too much to get finished with today but then I make a To Do List and it is a mile long!
> 
> I made a t-shirt yesterday with a firetruck appliqued on front.  The stitching missed the back end of the firetruck so now I need to fix it on the regular machine.  I also have about a dozen other shirts to get appliqued and I need to set up for the yard sale we are having this weekend.  I guess it will be a garage sale since it is still raining here.  When I get a chance I will post a couple of pictures of what the flooding looked like here yesterday.  It was unbelievable!


I'll have to try Mixed Chicks.  DD's hair is pretty manageable now that it's not as curly.  I need something for my hair though.  I had it blown dry perfectly straight and then went to soccer practice and came home looking like a frizz bomb.  I love my hair straight but it keeps frizzing up on me and I get these awful un-uniform waves.

Good luck at the garage sale.  Ugh on having to fix an applique -- I have been so lucky so far that all the designs I have gotten have worked out well.  I mainly have HeatherSue, Planet Applique and Embroidery Library but I buy plenty of odd designs here and there.



cogero said:


> I am looking and ordering this morning. I need some normalcy in my life so ordering shirts is going to be it. I will email you as soon as I pick the color.
> 
> The funeral yesterday was beautiful but I am ready for real life unfortunately DH goes back to work from vacation tomorrow and it is straight to 12 hour tours and I will be single parenting for a bit due to the credible terror threat.
> 
> I so want to play with some fabric and edit my pictures from the trip.


I forgot about your dh and the the hectic and stressful work schedule that would be impending.  A big thank you to him and his coworkers for keeping everyone safe and a big thanks to you as well ~ as a military wife I know what we go through to support our spouses careers.  So a big thanks to both of you.  I got chills this morning when they were talking about the events of 9-11 just thinking back on it.  I worked as a contract doctor at the Navy base at the time and dh was on a ship which was in port, but he wasn't allowed to come home and then his duty schedule got drastically shifted.  I have a friend who lived three blocks form the WTC at the time and she wasn't allowed back into home for three days -- fortunately she had her dog at work with her as she was a guide dog in training and only her cats were at the apt.  Was your husband working in NYC at the time?  I imagine he would have some stories to tell.

FOR ALL TO READ:
And speaking of 9-11, one of our local radio stations had no dj's on it this morning.  They all had off work to go into the community and do volunteer work today to commemorate the impact of 9-11.  They suggested everyone do the same.  So for those of you not involved in the BG I would like to suggest you sign up and check it out.  Even if you do just one small thing for the current family, it would be an awesome way to give back and honor those who lives were lost and impacted by 9-11.



WDWAtLast said:


> Popping out of lurked mode to tell you why procratination can be a good thing! Headed to Disney in 35 days  and had *planned* to hand appliqué all my girls T shirts this summer - even bought the T shirts on sale in June! Guess who never sewed a stitch over the summer?? So last night I get everything out to prewash and get busy and on a "mom hunch" decided I better have the girls try on the shirts before I started appliquéing. I am sure you can guess where this is going! Kristin (10) couldn't wear any of her shirts and neither could Kendall (almost 8)!! Kendall CAN wear the shirts I bought for Kristin,  but I had to order online to replace Kristin's shirts, because there are no more short sleeved shirts in brick and mortar stores anymore. Sigh.  Glad I didn't sew over the summer since neither girl wanted the same applique's, but I am going to be super busy the next few weeks! Did i mention we are attending MNSSHP and i am sewing costumes for that, too?   Hope to have something to post next week.
> 
> Only skimmed the last few pages, love the Donald Duck cruise outfit! And Chiara, I am so sorry for the loss of your nephew.


Well, procrastination did work out for you, but I don't envy being you in the next 35 days!  How many shirts do you have to applique?


----------



## dianemom2

Ok, here are a few pictures of the flooding we had yesterday afternoon.


















Luckily the house stayed completely dry!


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> I forgot about your dh and the the hectic and stressful work schedule that would be impending.  A big thank you to him and his coworkers for keeping everyone safe and a big thanks to you as well ~ as a military wife I know what we go through to support our spouses careers.  So a big thanks to both of you.  I got chills this morning when they were talking about the events of 9-11 just thinking back on it.  I worked as a contract doctor at the Navy base at the time and dh was on a ship which was in port, but he wasn't allowed to come home and then his duty schedule got drastically shifted.  I have a friend who lived three blocks form the WTC at the time and she wasn't allowed back into home for three days -- fortunately she had her dog at work with her as she was a guide dog in training and only her cats were at the apt.  Was your husband working in NYC at the time?  I imagine he would have


Yep DH was a po then. He was actually off on 9-11 but was called into work. I was 8 months pregnant with DD at the time. It was a very scary time here in NY



dianemom2 said:


> Ok, here are a few pictures of the flooding we had yesterday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily the house stayed completely dry!



WOW that is a lot of water.


----------



## mommy2mrb

hope everyone in the NE is okay with all the flooding, stay safe all!


Chiara, keeping your DH in my thoughts.

Andrea, love your reminder to do a good deed on 9/11!

we were living in Flemington NJ then, so scary!

thank you to all our military families here for their service and keeping us all safe!


----------



## VBAndrea

First up:  BTS outfits.  

DD's is the same dress she had for K and 1st grade, except the bodice got too tight so I redid it.  And since I have an embroidery machine it now sports an "A" for Alexa.

Here she is two years ago:





And here she is today (along with ds wearing his coordinating 4th grade Rocks t-shirt):





And here they are outside the school ~ photo taken as dd is griping and complaining she is hot and doesn't want her picture taken, but I have to post this so you can see what I deal with each and every day when it comes to selection of shoes ~ I promise you all she has black flats, but I'm *certain* the leopard print shoes are indeed a much better match:





And since Diane posted flooding pics I will share our hurricane damage.

Normally when you view out our screened in porch you see a 6.5 ft tall privacy fence so I was a bit dismayed to see the tree top instead:





And this is the side of our house (the tree was taller than our house) -- ETA it didn't topple over completely b/c the fence caught it:


----------



## froggy33

geishagirl81 said:


> My custom for my dd.  Hollywood Minnie for HS! The fabric was at Hancock's in the clearance section.  Gotta' love the perfect fabric at the perfect price!



Such great fabric!!  It's perfect!



WDWAtLast said:


> Popping out of lurked mode to tell you why procratination can be a good thing! Headed to Disney in 35 days  and had *planned* to hand appliqué all my girls T shirts this summer - even bought the T shirts on sale in June! Guess who never sewed a stitch over the summer?? So last night I get everything out to prewash and get busy and on a "mom hunch" decided I better have the girls try on the shirts before I started appliquéing. I am sure you can guess where this is going! Kristin (10) couldn't wear any of her shirts and neither could Kendall (almost 8)!! Kendall CAN wear the shirts I bought for Kristin,  but I had to order online to replace Kristin's shirts, because there are no more short sleeved shirts in brick and mortar stores anymore. Sigh.  Glad I didn't sew over the summer since neither girl wanted the same applique's, but I am going to be super busy the next few weeks! Did i mention we are attending MNSSHP and i am sewing costumes for that, too?   Hope to have something to post next week.
> 
> Only skimmed the last few pages, love the Donald Duck cruise outfit! And Chiara, I am so sorry for the loss of your nephew.



Ugh!  I understand!  We leave in 36 days and I still have 4 full customs to finish for my daughter, 9 shirts to embroider for a customer and 3 full customs for another customer.  Plus I am making something for Lisa for the BG!!  That's 53 embroidery designs!!!  I love to procrastinate!  Now I just need to get my daughter to cooperate!    Luckily my little one hasn't hit any major growth spurts!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Andrea, cute kiddos you have....yes even the one where she is fighting you!  

wow close call on the tree, lucky it didn't damage your house!


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> First up:  BTS outfits.
> 
> DD's is the same dress she had for K and 1st grade, except the bodice got too tight so I redid it.  And since I have an embroidery machine it now sports an "A" for Alexa.
> 
> Here she is two years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is today (along with ds wearing his coordinating 4th grade Rocks t-shirt):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here they are outside the school ~ photo taken as dd is griping and complaining she is hot and doesn't want her picture taken, but I have to post this so you can see what I deal with each and every day when it comes to selection of shoes ~ I promise you all she has black flats, but I'm *certain* the leopard print shoes are indeed a much better match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since Diane posted flooding pics I will share our hurricane damage.
> 
> Normally when you view out our screened in porch you see a 6.5 ft tall privacy fence so I was a bit dismayed to see the tree top instead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the side of our house (the tree was taller than our house) -- ETA it didn't topple over completely b/c the fence caught it:



I love the BTS out fits.


----------



## aboveH20

*Good News*

I got my very first order.  It's for embroidered polo shirts.  It's for my son's upcoming film shoot, part of which takes place in a shoe store, so I'm making the employee shirts.  Not a paying gig, but a gig. 



  

*Bad News*

My son's going to be filming in our basement.  (The main character lives at home with his parents.)  We need to carve out a sleeping space and he also wants to use my sewing quadrant,  but due to copyright issues, all of my Disney stuff has to be removed or "greeked". (That's your film term for today, greeking means covering up or making illegible.  You know how sometimes on reality TV you see t-shirts or baseball caps that are blurred out.  It's not becasue they have profanity, but probably a copyrighted image.)


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> *Good News*
> 
> I got my very first order.  It's for embroidered polo shirts.  It's for my son's upcoming film shoot, part of which takes place in a shoe store, so I'm making the employee shirts.  Not a paying gig, but a gig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bad News*
> 
> My son's going to be filming in our basement.  (The main character lives at home with his parents.)  We need to carve out a sleeping space and he also wants to use my sewing quadrant,  but due to copyright issues, all of my Disney stuff has to be removed or "greeked". (That's your film term for today, greeking means covering up or making illegible.  You know how sometimes on reality TV you see t-shirts or baseball caps that are blurred out.  It's not becasue they have profanity, but probably a copyrighted image.)



I didn't know you were taking orders.  I'd like a diet GingerAle please 

Congrats on your first job -- I am *certain* this will launch your career!  Do they really want polos?  How 'bout pillow case / mattress pad attire instead?


----------



## Rockygirl1

So... I am finally caught up! We got back from Disney last Sunday.... 

We were right in the path of Irene... and actually our house lost power for 7 days.  Power went out after we left and came  back on the day before we got back.  I cleaned out our fridge and freezer before we left and put everything in our garage freezer which our neighbor hooked up to his generator and ran for us.  We lost several large branches, but no trees.  

We were VERY lucky... our county was the hardest hit locality in Virginia... I work for the local county here and my coworkers were on the go non-stop doing damage assessment while I was out... couldn't have picked a better week to be in Disney! 

I got a late start sewing for Disney, so I didn't get a lot done, but here are a few shots of what I did get done!  

I did easy fits with a ruffle and a tank for the girls! We started off at Chef Mickey's





You can see it a little better here! 





My FAVORITE outfit that I made for the girls were the dresses for Ohana's! 






You wouldn't know that my youngest enjoyed herself, would you?   Here they are again smiling with Mulan!








Not a great shot of this one, but I love this outfit! 







And I cheated and bought these, but they were SO cute they were worth it!!!! 






Rapunzel told them that she liked them so much that next time she fixed her dress she was going to add dots to her dress!!!!  Best of all, the minnie one was on clearance at Target! 

I had one other outfit, but I don't have the pics in my facebook album, so I can't post it... The last one was a pirate themed outfit that I was especially proud of!  The photopass photographer even told me that he remembered me from a different location from my girls and their outfits! 

Here is a link to my Facebook album.  Feel free to look and to friend me.  

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2196417862747.2122868.1016230040&l=43425d7b54&type=1

We had a blast and I can't wait to go again!


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> I didn't know you were taking orders.  I'd like a diet GingerAle please
> 
> Congrats on your first job -- I am *certain* this will launch your career!  Do they really want polos?  How 'bout pillow case / mattress pad attire instead?



I spit soda all over my Mac



Rockygirl1 said:


> So... I am finally caught up! We got back from Disney last Sunday....
> 
> We were right in the path of Irene... and actually our house lost power for 7 days.  Power went out after we left and came  back on the day before we got back.  I cleaned out our fridge and freezer before we left and put everything in our garage freezer which our neighbor hooked up to his generator and ran for us.  We lost several large branches, but no trees.
> 
> We were VERY lucky... our county was the hardest hit locality in Virginia... I work for the local county here and my coworkers were on the go non-stop doing damage assessment while I was out... couldn't have picked a better week to be in Disney!
> 
> I got a late start sewing for Disney, so I didn't get a lot done, but here are a few shots of what I did get done!
> 
> I did easy fits with a ruffle and a tank for the girls! We started off at Chef Mickey's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see it a little better here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My FAVORITE outfit that I made for the girls were the dresses for Ohana's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know that my youngest enjoyed herself, would you?   Here they are again smiling with Mulan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a great shot of this one, but I love this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I cheated and bought these, but they were SO cute they were worth it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapunzel told them that she liked them so much that next time she fixed her dress she was going to add dots to her dress!!!!  Best of all, the minnie one was on clearance at Target!
> 
> I had one other outfit, but I don't have the pics in my facebook album, so I can't post it... The last one was a pirate themed outfit that I was especially proud of!  The photopass photographer even told me that he remembered me from a different location from my girls and their outfits!
> 
> Here is a link to my Facebook album.  Feel free to look and to friend me.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2196417862747.2122868.1016230040&l=43425d7b54&type=1
> 
> We had a blast and I can't wait to go again!



Love everything. welcome back


----------



## teresajoy

geishagirl81 said:


> My custom for my dd.  Hollywood Minnie for HS! The fabric was at Hancock's in the clearance section.  Gotta' love the perfect fabric at the perfect price!



How perfect is that!!!!! 



geishagirl81 said:


> Safari minnie for Ak of course!  Fabric was again, a bargain find at Walmart!  Never have much luck there normally too.  The outfit was inspired by the book "Little Girls, Big Style", which I love as I don't really work from patterns and the author only has the key pieces on pattern and the rest in measurement.


Absolutely adorable! 



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I LOVE IT!!! i bought some of that fabric awhile back before we went to wdw in may.I made peasent shirt/dresses for my 3 granddaughters...twins-Gracie in blue trim,Kensleigh in greenlil sis Chloe in the middle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have fabric left waiting for another trip for me & mine or soem friends who plan to go next summer! i may have to case your dress! *



Awwww, they are so cute! 



VBAndrea said:


> We buy it at the Navy Exchange in the beauty parlor (sounds so old fashioned but they have a beauty parlor).  It's around $16 a bottle, but it lasts about 6 months and Alexa has really long hair -- down to her behind.  the key is to have Lydia comb her hair in the shower with conditioner in it.  That's what Alexa does and then when she comes out I put in the skinny serum and comb it through.  Next morning her hair is a breeze to comb.   I think our Walmart carries Paul Mitchell now, but you can get it at professional shops for sure.  I hope it works for you -- Alexa now just has wavy hair, but we started using it when she was three and still had curls.  ANd now I bought hair wax for her because the fly aways were driving me nuts.  It works well too (but makes her hair look a wee bit greasy!).



Thanks! I will look for it! corey has hair wax to make his hair stick up, I wonder if it would work on all my flyaways! 



VBAndrea said:


> FOR ALL TO READ:
> And speaking of 9-11, one of our local radio stations had no dj's on it this morning.  They all had off work to go into the community and do volunteer work today to commemorate the impact of 9-11.  They suggested everyone do the same.  So for those of you not involved in the BG I would like to suggest you sign up and check it out.  Even if you do just one small thing for the current family, it would be an awesome way to give back and honor those who lives were lost and impacted by 9-11.
> 
> 
> Well, procrastination did work out for you, but I don't envy being you in the next 35 days!  How many shirts do you have to applique?



What a great idea!!!!!!!

Lisa's Give could still use quite a few things, (bowling shirts, princess dresses). And, pixie dust or anything you want to send is always appreciated! 
http://www.disbiggive.com 




dianemom2 said:


> Ok, here are a few pictures of the flooding we had yesterday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily the house stayed completely dry!



Wow!!! I'm glad your house stayed dry!



VBAndrea said:


> First up:  BTS outfits.
> 
> DD's is the same dress she had for K and 1st grade, except the bodice got too tight so I redid it.  And since I have an embroidery machine it now sports an "A" for Alexa.
> 
> 
> And here they are outside the school ~ photo taken as dd is griping and complaining she is hot and doesn't want her picture taken, but I have to post this so you can see what I deal with each and every day when it comes to selection of shoes ~ I promise you all she has black flats, but I'm *certain* the leopard print shoes are indeed a much better match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since Diane posted flooding pics I will share our hurricane damage.
> 
> Normally when you view out our screened in porch you see a 6.5 ft tall privacy fence so I was a bit dismayed to see the tree top instead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



I love that your daughter can still wear the same dress!!!! And, leopard goes with anything!!!! (just ask Tessa or Lydia!) 

the picture of the tree is quite impressive!!!



aboveH20 said:


> *Good News*
> 
> I got my very first order.  It's for embroidered polo shirts.  It's for my son's upcoming film shoot, part of which takes place in a shoe store, so I'm making the employee shirts.  Not a paying gig, but a gig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bad News*
> 
> My son's going to be filming in our basement.  (The main character lives at home with his parents.)  We need to carve out a sleeping space and he also wants to use my sewing quadrant,  but due to copyright issues, all of my Disney stuff has to be removed or "greeked". (That's your film term for today, greeking means covering up or making illegible.  You know how sometimes on reality TV you see t-shirts or baseball caps that are blurred out.  It's not becasue they have profanity, but probably a copyrighted image.)







Rockygirl1 said:


> You wouldn't know that my youngest enjoyed herself, would you?   Here they are again smiling with Mulan!



I love your outfits!!! Especially the Ohana ones! And I love Mulan!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Ellen I love the top you made for yourself, and D that Sailor Donald outfit is amazing too!!

I love everything that's been posted, I just have no energy to quote right now...just got back from a field trip with my son's 1st grade class!  Steps, hills and walking OH MY!!  I'm so OUT OF SHAPE!!  

Dempsey came home Tuesday, so I'm attempting a spiral skirt/dress...the bottom hem looks awful.  I'm really in awe of you that have made this skirt look so flawless   Any tips would be grealty appreciated...I think my only option at this point is to cover up my ugly hem job with a ruffle or something


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> First up:  BTS outfits.
> 
> DD's is the same dress she had for K and 1st grade, except the bodice got too tight so I redid it.  And since I have an embroidery machine it now sports an "A" for Alexa.
> 
> Here she is two years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is today (along with ds wearing his coordinating 4th grade Rocks t-shirt):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here they are outside the school ~ photo taken as dd is griping and complaining she is hot and doesn't want her picture taken, but I have to post this so you can see what I deal with each and every day when it comes to selection of shoes ~ I promise you all she has black flats, but I'm *certain* the leopard print shoes are indeed a much better match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since Diane posted flooding pics I will share our hurricane damage.
> 
> Normally when you view out our screened in porch you see a 6.5 ft tall privacy fence so I was a bit dismayed to see the tree top instead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the side of our house (the tree was taller than our house) -- ETA it didn't topple over completely b/c the fence caught it:


The dress is adorable and I love your son's shirt too!  I remember you saying that you were going to make a new bodice for the dress.  It turned out great and I love the embroidery on it.

Sorry about the hurricane damage.  That really stinks!!!!!



Rockygirl1 said:


> So... I am finally caught up! We got back from Disney last Sunday....
> 
> We were right in the path of Irene... and actually our house lost power for 7 days.  Power went out after we left and came  back on the day before we got back.  I cleaned out our fridge and freezer before we left and put everything in our garage freezer which our neighbor hooked up to his generator and ran for us.  We lost several large branches, but no trees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see it a little better here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My FAVORITE outfit that I made for the girls were the dresses for Ohana's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know that my youngest enjoyed herself, would you?   Here they are again smiling with Mulan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a great shot of this one, but I love this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I cheated and bought these, but they were SO cute they were worth it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapunzel told them that she liked them so much that next time she fixed her dress she was going to add dots to her dress!!!!  Best of all, the minnie one was on clearance at Target!
> 
> I had one other outfit, but I don't have the pics in my facebook album, so I can't post it... The last one was a pirate themed outfit that I was especially proud of!  The photopass photographer even told me that he remembered me from a different location from my girls and their outfits!
> 
> Here is a link to my Facebook album.  Feel free to look and to friend me.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2196417862747.2122868.1016230040&l=43425d7b54&type=1
> 
> We had a blast and I can't wait to go again!


Glad that you had fun!  What a great week to be in Disney and get to miss a hurricane.  And hooray for the nice neighbor that hooked your freezer up to his generator!  I hope you brought him back a treat from Disney.  The outfits look great and the kids are adorable!  I love the O'hana dresses!


----------



## harleykarolynmom

here are our kids holloween costumes and Baby parade costumes

here is my daughter as wilma flintstone





my neice as betty rubble





my other neice as pebbles





my nephew as bam bam





and the whole group together


----------



## dianemom2

http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...30921849_1507076159_32529012_1599000179_s.jpg

This is my first try at posting an image from Facebook.  This is the shirt that I did yesterday and had to fix today.  I think my fix turned out very well!


----------



## dianemom2

The last one didn't work so I am trying again.
http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...30921849_1507076159_32529012_1599000179_s.jpg

It didn't work this time either.  I can't figure out what I am doing wrong????
http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...30401836_1507076159_32529011_1958946203_s.jpg


----------



## Disneymom1218

dianemom2 said:


> The last one didn't work so I am trying again.
> http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...30921849_1507076159_32529012_1599000179_s.jpg
> 
> It didn't work this time either.  I can't figure out what I am doing wrong????
> http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...30401836_1507076159_32529011_1958946203_s.jpg



when you open your picture on Facebook, with the new format you have to right click on the pic and click on reload. it will then put it into the old format and then you can copy the link and make sure you put 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 at the end of your link. that was clear as mud Right?


----------



## aboveH20

I don't seem to learn.  If I don't post/comment twice a day it seems like I get behind and then can't catch up.  



ellenbenny said:


> Since the voting is done for week 4, here is my entry.  I made the Jamie dress pattern into a top.  I also extended the waistband around to the back.  I will admit it is rare that I made any clothing items for myself, and very intimidating putting a picture out there for everyone to see.  But I was pleased with the result, and would probably actually wear the top in public .



That looks so comfortable and I love the Mickey fabric.



DMGeurts said:


> Here is my entry for last week - I forgot to vote again, grrrr...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't model it myself... I went to put the skirt on, and it fit - but it was a bit tight and not flattering at all... *must work out a lot* before our trip in March, so I can wear it.  Off to work on another outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Love it!  Especially the front of the skirt.  Maybe if I gained some weight it would fit _me_. 



mkwj said:


> So my baby girl started Preschool today.  Well of course I had to make something for her to wear.     I loved how it turned out.  She was very excited until I had to leave.



I love the crayons.  Great job.



camac517 said:


> Okay.  I had been lurking around here for awhile and finally posted a few months ago saying that I was going to teach myself to sew and if I ever finished a project I would post a picture.  Well I did it!  I made reversible rompers for my boys and also easy fit shorts!  They are far from perfect but not bad for my first projects!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of the shorts with the JATNLP shirts DISigned by the awesome Millipie!



Everything looks very professional.  Way to go.




mphalens said:


> WARNING!!!
> PICTURE HEAVY POST AHEAD!!!​
> As promised, here are pictures from Finn & Savannah's 1st day of preschool.  They're in the 3's "Teddy Bear" class this year.  I am in LOVE with these pictures -* but the two of them crack me up, because I swear they're like an old married couple!!!*
> 
> K-I-S-S-I-N-G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. ShortStuff alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigger than they are Backpacks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Oh!  And I definitely think Savannah either needs bloomers under her skirt or I need to add another tier of fabric - her skirt is just a little short in the back



Old married couples kiss?!?? Wait until I tell my husband.  I LOVE the photos, and the outfits, too, of course.



dianemom2 said:


> Since the family has received my Big Give items, I can now share them on here.  I did a desserts twirly skirt and an ice cream t-shirt for Katelyn, I made Dad a Mickey ice cream bar shirt and Mom got the Mickey cupcake shirt.



The appliques with the fabric are perfect.  Super job.



dis4harley said:


> off topic but i really need some advice...
> 
> I haven't been around lately because we have had so much going on.
> I needed to try to get rid of some of our homeschool stuff, so I listed some of it on ebay. One item was Switched on Schoolhouse 3rd grade.(a computer program) We used it this past year with no problems.
> The buyer had sent me a message a couple of days ago saying she was having problems getting it installed, I told her that it had worked fine for us and that if she still could not get it to work to try calling SOS support.
> Now the buyer says that it wont work and has filed a dispute with paypal. I was just wondering how i should handle this.
> Do i just go ahead and give refund? How do I make sure that they send the item back?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.



I feel your pain.  I usually just grumble and then refund the money.



DMGeurts said:


> OK - so I thought I'd post outfit #49 (posted outfit #48 on my PTR last night, if you're interested)...  This is a pre-ordered outfit - Sleeping Beauty.  This time I hand appliqued the fairies insted of hand embroidering them - they took just as long to do (6+ hours), and I vowed to never make another outfit like this until I own an embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



It looks great.  My husband (and quite a few others) call me Sleeping Beauty and I forget that's the name of a Disney character as well. 



cogero said:


> I can't wait for today to be over so I can play with some sewing. I have a couple things I want to work on.
> 
> Today is my nephews funeral if you could send some prayers to my brother and his family they could sure use them today.



There sure are a lot of things in the world that I don't understand, and your nephew's death is one of them.  Prayers for the entire extended family.



geishagirl81 said:


> My custom for my dd.  Hollywood Minnie for HS! The fabric was at Hancock's in the clearance section.  Gotta' love the perfect fabric at the perfect price!



I love the dress and the fabric.  Since my son is interested in film and works in TV I'm always looking for "filmish" material (not that I know what I'd make) an have never found any.



geishagirl81 said:


> Safari minnie for Ak of course!  Fabric was again, a bargain find at Walmart!  Never have much luck there normally too.  The outfit was inspired by the book "Little Girls, Big Style", which I love as I don't really work from patterns and the author only has the key pieces on pattern and the rest in measurement.



So cute.


----------



## NiniMorris

dis4harley said:


> off topic but i really need some advice...
> 
> I haven't been around lately because we have had so much going on.
> I needed to try to get rid of some of our homeschool stuff, so I listed some of it on ebay. One item was Switched on Schoolhouse 3rd grade.(a computer program) We used it this past year with no problems.
> The buyer had sent me a message a couple of days ago saying she was having problems getting it installed, I told her that it had worked fine for us and that if she still could not get it to work to try calling SOS support.
> Now the buyer says that it wont work and has filed a dispute with paypal. I was just wondering how i should handle this.
> Do i just go ahead and give refund? How do I make sure that they send the item back?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.




They are probably asking for a refund because in this case SOS will not help them.  Since they consider selling the software to be a copyright infringement, they will say so sad too bad!

I know when I decided to move the software to a new computer I had to get another 'key' so it would download.  It is computer specific.  (one year we had to move it 4 times...it was a really bad computer year!)

But I would agree, that if they want a refund it is only after the product is back in your hands.  I have bought defective merchandise from ebay before and a refund was always dependent on the merchandise being returned.

Good luck!

Nini


----------



## aboveH20

geishagirl81 said:


> Alice for MK.  A pattern, which I hated to use!  I still have a Feliz to make for Epcot and brother shirts.  Oh and a Lilo dress for Ohana.



I love the tea party dress.  It's going to make good photos.



Granna4679 said:


> 20 or so pages behind again after a long weekend.  We had a great weekend.  Had a 50th Wedding anniversary for my ex-inlaws (yes, I love them dearly and after being divorced from their son for 30 yrs, we are still extremely close).  Then Sunday had lunch and nice visit with some very special people in our lives and Monday I took my little DGDs to a new water park and just had a blast.  So great weekend but I missed a lot on here, so let me see if I can at least make a few comments...



Sounds like a nice weekend.  As wonderful as trips to Disney are, time with family can be pretty special, too.



Granna4679 said:


> I need to go catch up on some projects of my own now.



You and me both!!!




Granna4679 said:


> This is probably the last thing I will get made for my new little grandson before he is born and I had forgotten to post it here.  Sorry for bad quality picture...it was taken with phone. They are size 0-3...so tiny!



How sweet.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I LOVE IT!!! i bought some of that fabric awhile back before we went to wdw in may.I made peasent shirt/dresses for my 3 granddaughters...twins-Gracie in blue trim,Kensleigh in greenlil sis Chloe in the middle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have fabric left waiting for another trip for me & mine or soem friends who plan to go next summer! i may have to case your dress! *



Great dresses and what a cute photo.



VBAndrea said:


> My agenda for today is to finish Katleyn's BG -- tried to get it done yesterday but no such luck.  I also need to post pics of the kids in their BTS outfits and then make a Yankees shirt for a birthday present which is a Sat party and stupid me forgot to order the applique design off etsy yesterday.  Most people on there are quick to e-mail the designs so I'm hoping this one is very quick b/c I 'd like it by late morning!
> 
> Then I have nothing to do.  I ordered fabric for week 6 project runway and it's not here and if it doesn't come by Sat it's iffy if I'll do my outfit or not, which is OK b/c dd suddenly says she doesn't like what I selected and I really wanted to make the outfit for her.  I *think* she would like it once finished though.  I also have to work on Lisa's BG but we need to pick a shirt color first so I can buy fabric and Chiara is my partner in crime and she's been busy since getting back and had the funeral yesterday.  I can at least work on designing square size today based on the girls measurements and desired lengths.  And I have a couple of new patterns I cant race for dd and still have two shirts to make for her for skirts that are already done.  I guess I have lots to do after all!



Yipes.



cogero said:


> The funeral yesterday was beautiful but I am ready for real life unfortunately DH goes back to work from vacation tomorrow and it is straight to 12 hour tours and I will be single parenting for a bit due to the credible terror threat.
> 
> I so want to play with some fabric and edit my pictures from the trip.



Glad the funeral went well.  

My husband has a golf tournament tomorrow and I had thought about going to NYC to see _Billy Elliot _but decided I didn't want to be there this weekend.  I'm hoping for the best for the city the next couple days.



WDWAtLast said:


> Popping out of lurked mode to tell you why procratination can be a good thing! Headed to Disney in 35 days and had *planned* to hand appliqué all my girls T shirts this summer - even bought the T shirts on sale in June! Guess who never sewed a stitch over the summer?? So last night I get everything out to prewash and get busy and on a "mom hunch" decided I better have the girls try on the shirts before I started appliquéing. I am sure you can guess where this is going! Kristin (10) couldn't wear any of her shirts and neither could Kendall (almost 8)!! Kendall CAN wear the shirts I bought for Kristin,  but I had to order online to replace Kristin's shirts, because there are no more short sleeved shirts in brick and mortar stores anymore. Sigh.  Glad I didn't sew over the summer since neither girl wanted the same applique's, but I am going to be super busy the next few weeks! Did i mention we are attending MNSSHP and i am sewing costumes for that, too?  Hope to have something to post next week.



Bet you're glad you found out now about the outfits!



dianemom2 said:


> Ok, here are a few pictures of the flooding we had yesterday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily the house stayed completely dry!



Wow.  Several areas near us in upstate NY suffered through massive flooding after Irene and then this past week we had several  more inches of rain.  There's not much you can do once your house had been badly flooded.  Thankfully it was your yard not your basement.



VBAndrea said:


> First up:  BTS outfits.
> 
> DD's is the same dress she had for K and 1st grade, except the bodice got too tight so I redid it.  And since I have an embroidery machine it now sports an "A" for Alexa.
> 
> Here she is two years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is today (along with ds wearing his coordinating 4th grade Rocks t-shirt):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here they are outside the school ~ photo taken as dd is griping and complaining she is hot and doesn't want her picture taken, but I have to post this so you can see what I deal with each and every day when it comes to selection of shoes ~ I promise you all she has black flats, but I'm *certain* the leopard print shoes are indeed a much better match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since Diane posted flooding pics I will share our hurricane damage.
> 
> Normally when you view out our screened in porch you see a 6.5 ft tall privacy fence so I was a bit dismayed to see the tree top instead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the side of our house (the tree was taller than our house) -- ETA it didn't topple over completely b/c the fence caught it:




I love the BTS outfits and how cool that it fit your daughter for a couple years so you can see the growth in the pictures.  I half heartedly took photos of my sons in front of the front door hoping to see their growth.

Nice picture of your $800 tree.  We lost power for over a day and had a mulitude of small branches down after Irene, but nothing major like yours.



froggy33 said:


> Ugh!  I understand!  We leave in 36 days and I still have 4 full customs to finish for my daughter, 9 shirts to embroider for a customer and 3 full customs for another customer.  Plus I am making something for Lisa for the BG!!  That's 53 embroidery designs!!!  I love to procrastinate!  Now I just need to get my daughter to cooperate!  Luckily my little one hasn't hit any major growth spurts!



That's a whole lot of sewing! 



VBAndrea said:


> I didn't know you were taking orders.  I'd like a diet GingerAle please



I'd like to get you one, honest I would.  I see the Tab button on my keyboard but I don't find Diet Ginger Ale, and I know where most of the keys are, if you recall.

♥ ♥ ♥  ¢ ¢ ¢  °O°




Rockygirl1 said:


> I got a late start sewing for Disney, so I didn't get a lot done, but here are a few shots of what I did get done!
> 
> I did easy fits with a ruffle and a tank for the girls! We started off at Chef Mickey's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see it a little better here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My FAVORITE outfit that I made for the girls were the dresses for Ohana's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know that my youngest enjoyed herself, would you?   Here they are again smiling with Mulan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a great shot of this one, but I love this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapunzel told them that she liked them so much that next time she fixed her dress she was going to add dots to her dress!!!! Best of all, the minnie one was on clearance at Target!
> 
> We had a blast and I can't wait to go again!



Everything looks great.  I love the Ohana outfits.  You'll have to book a trip to Aulani so you can reuse them.  Just tell your DH I said so!



harleykarolynmom said:


> here are our kids holloween costumes and Baby parade costumes
> 
> and the whole group together



Yabba dabba do!



PurpleEars said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome back! I am still not quite 100% yet but I am thankful for being able to take time off work to recover and go on the trip. We had to take things more slowly this trip but both of us still had a good time. I go back to work next week so I am sure it will be a challenging week!
> 
> I went through the pictures on our camera from this trip and I realized I didn't have pictures of all the outfits I made! I tend to make things in duplicates and embellish them in different ways. I hope these pictures will inspire someone for more "grown up" customs.
> 
> First up, blouse with Heather's Mickey silhouette embroidery (though you can't see the embroidery in the picture) and a pair of skorts with animal print for one of our Animal Kingdom days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next picture shows the embroidery on the blouse. I paired it with a pair of black skorts. I couldn't decide what embellishment to put on the skorts so I left them blank. I can always add something later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a few blouses in different colours with Heather's Tink silhouette or Mickey silhouette embroidery. Unfortunately I do not have pictures of them.
> 
> Next up is a Meghan peasant dress with Mickey head flowers along the hem. I designed the flowers (they still need more work since they stitch out in a slightly funny way).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I liked the Meghan peasant dress, I decided to try it out as a top. I used the same Mickey head flower embroidery for this top. I paired it with the "When you wish upon a star" music skirt. I had the lei because we had dinner at Ohana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made one with Heather's Tink silhouette embroidery and one in a lighter pink with Heather's Mickey silhouette embroidery.
> 
> Finally, my favourite outfit  the Minnie-inspired Jamie dress! This is one of my favourite pictures from this trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last but not least, a picture of DH and I with our matching mouse ears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just in case you are wondering why my hairstyle look slightly different in the pictures, I got a hair cut at MK in the middle of the trip. I am donating my hair to one of the places in town that makes wigs for kids undergoing cancer treatments, so I had to cut 12 inches off!)
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> _Edit: Sorry the pictures are huge. I guess I must have forgotten how to resize properly in Photobucket?!_



Glad you're slowly getting back your health.

Your outfits and photos are great.  

I copied your ears directions and may try making some.



VBAndrea said:


> Commented on the BG, but will here as well.  I love all of your cases and I know GKtW will to.  They sent me a nice e-mail and a letter after I sent my batch in.  I really want to make more -- maybe after Halloween I can try.  they go together fast so I should really prioritize that project.
> 
> Once again I must say one would make a nice sleeping bag for Ginger.  I hope she doesn't feel left out that you made 40 for other children and none for her.



I keep buying flannel when it's on sale -- so I STILL have 20 more yards.

Don't worry about Ginger feeling left out.  She seems to let stuff just roll over her.


----------



## PurpleEars

VBAndrea said:


> My agenda for today is to finish Katleyn's BG -- tried to get it done yesterday but no such luck.  I also need to post pics of the kids in their BTS outfits and then make a Yankees shirt for a birthday present which is a Sat party and stupid me forgot to order the applique design off etsy yesterday.  Most people on there are quick to e-mail the designs so I'm hoping this one is very quick b/c I 'd like it by late morning!
> 
> Then I have nothing to do.  I ordered fabric for week 6 project runway and it's not here and if it doesn't come by Sat it's iffy if I'll do my outfit or not, which is OK b/c dd suddenly says she doesn't like what I selected and I really wanted to make the outfit for her.  I *think* she would like it once finished though.  I also have to work on Lisa's BG but we need to pick a shirt color first so I can buy fabric and Chiara is my partner in crime and she's been busy since getting back and had the funeral yesterday.  I can at least work on designing square size today based on the girls measurements and desired lengths.  And I have a couple of new patterns I cant race for dd and still have two shirts to make for her for skirts that are already done.  I guess I have lots to do after all!



That sounds like a very busy schedule!



cogero said:


> The funeral yesterday was beautiful but I am ready for real life unfortunately DH goes back to work from vacation tomorrow and it is straight to 12 hour tours and I will be single parenting for a bit due to the credible terror threat.
> 
> I so want to play with some fabric and edit my pictures from the trip.



Glad to hear the funeral went smoothly. I hope the next few days will be ok for everyone.



WDWAtLast said:


> Popping out of lurked mode to tell you why procratination can be a good thing! Headed to Disney in 35 days  and had *planned* to hand appliqué all my girls T shirts this summer - even bought the T shirts on sale in June! Guess who never sewed a stitch over the summer?? So last night I get everything out to prewash and get busy and on a "mom hunch" decided I better have the girls try on the shirts before I started appliquéing. I am sure you can guess where this is going! Kristin (10) couldn't wear any of her shirts and neither could Kendall (almost 8)!! Kendall CAN wear the shirts I bought for Kristin,  but I had to order online to replace Kristin's shirts, because there are no more short sleeved shirts in brick and mortar stores anymore. Sigh.  Glad I didn't sew over the summer since neither girl wanted the same applique's, but I am going to be super busy the next few weeks! Did i mention we are attending MNSSHP and i am sewing costumes for that, too?   Hope to have something to post next week.



I am glad that you checked the shirts before you worked on them! Sometimes procrastination can be a good thing.



MidgeD79 said:


> My dgd has decided to be Stitch for Halloween. We bought the hands andhead at WDW so all I need is the body. If I can't find a sewing pattern for Stitch, what other animal pattern do you thnk would work? thanks



I do not have any suggestions but I want to quote this so others may see it and provide a response.



VBAndrea said:


> FOR ALL TO READ:
> And speaking of 9-11, one of our local radio stations had no dj's on it this morning.  They all had off work to go into the community and do volunteer work today to commemorate the impact of 9-11.  They suggested everyone do the same.  So for those of you not involved in the BG I would like to suggest you sign up and check it out.  Even if you do just one small thing for the current family, it would be an awesome way to give back and honor those who lives were lost and impacted by 9-11.



Thanks for the reminder Andrea.



dianemom2 said:


> Ok, here are a few pictures of the flooding we had yesterday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily the house stayed completely dry!



Wow! I am glad to hear that your house stayed dry.



VBAndrea said:


> First up:  BTS outfits.
> 
> DD's is the same dress she had for K and 1st grade, except the bodice got too tight so I redid it.  And since I have an embroidery machine it now sports an "A" for Alexa.
> 
> Here she is two years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is today (along with ds wearing his coordinating 4th grade Rocks t-shirt):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since Diane posted flooding pics I will share our hurricane damage...this is the side of our house (the tree was taller than our house) -- ETA it didn't topple over completely b/c the fence caught it:



Very nice BTS outfits. Your comment about the shoes made me laugh! I am glad the tree did not do more damage than it did!



froggy33 said:


> We leave in 36 days and I still have 4 full customs to finish for my daughter, 9 shirts to embroider for a customer and 3 full customs for another customer.  Plus I am making something for Lisa for the BG!!  That's 53 embroidery designs!!!  I love to procrastinate!  Now I just need to get my daughter to cooperate!    Luckily my little one hasn't hit any major growth spurts!



Looks like you have a full sewing schedule ahead of you!



aboveH20 said:


> *Good News*
> 
> I got my very first order.  It's for embroidered polo shirts.  It's for my son's upcoming film shoot, part of which takes place in a shoe store, so I'm making the employee shirts.  Not a paying gig, but a gig.
> 
> *Bad News*
> 
> My son's going to be filming in our basement.  (The main character lives at home with his parents.)  We need to carve out a sleeping space and he also wants to use my sewing quadrant,  but due to copyright issues, all of my Disney stuff has to be removed or "greeked". (That's your film term for today, greeking means covering up or making illegible.  You know how sometimes on reality TV you see t-shirts or baseball caps that are blurred out.  It's not becasue they have profanity, but probably a copyrighted image.)



Woo hoo on your non-paying gig. Too bad about having to cover Mickey and Minnie up!



Rockygirl1 said:


> So... I am finally caught up! We got back from Disney last Sunday....
> 
> We were right in the path of Irene... and actually our house lost power for 7 days.  Power went out after we left and came  back on the day before we got back.  I cleaned out our fridge and freezer before we left and put everything in our garage freezer which our neighbor hooked up to his generator and ran for us.  We lost several large branches, but no trees.
> 
> We were VERY lucky... our county was the hardest hit locality in Virginia... I work for the local county here and my coworkers were on the go non-stop doing damage assessment while I was out... couldn't have picked a better week to be in Disney!
> 
> I got a late start sewing for Disney, so I didn't get a lot done, but here are a few shots of what I did get done!
> 
> I did easy fits with a ruffle and a tank for the girls! We started off at Chef Mickey's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My FAVORITE outfit that I made for the girls were the dresses for Ohana's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a great shot of this one, but I love this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I cheated and bought these, but they were SO cute they were worth it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapunzel told them that she liked them so much that next time she fixed her dress she was going to add dots to her dress!!!!  Best of all, the minnie one was on clearance at Target!
> 
> We had a blast and I can't wait to go again!



Good job on those outfits. I like the Ohana dresses the best. I guess your family's trip must have overlapped ours by a few days. It would have been fun to say hi.



harleykarolynmom said:


> here are our kids holloween costumes and Baby parade costumes
> and the whole group together



Great job on the outfits! They look so cute!



aboveH20 said:


> Glad you're slowly getting back your health.
> 
> Your outfits and photos are great.
> 
> I copied your ears directions and may try making some.



Thanks! Hopefully your ears will turn out just as well as mine! DH and I got a lot of attention with those ears over the last few trips. One trip we were mistaken as newlyweds because people thought they were the new bride and groom ears(!)

For some reason I now have this image in my head: Meeting another Disboutiquer and knowing who that person is because of the Minnie Rosetta bags and custom ears! Maybe it will happen next year? (We have tentatively booked for next August on the Canadian Free Dining deal, now we just need to find good airfare)


----------



## Blyssfull

*Sorry for so many pics y'all.... I've become one of those "Do it when I have to" people in my SAHM mentality, especially when it comes to having to put "real" clothes on.... hehe. *



We leave Sunday for Disney... so guess who JUST got finished with everything. I did make a couple of things for my parents that I didn't get pics of but all this is for the kiddos and me. Came up with a new way to use clippies. 










I made the shirt for AK and the shorts for something different. Don't think I like them together so think I'll pair the elephant shirt with khaki shorts.


























This would probably stand out on white or black but I hate wearing white and I thought black would be too hot.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

VBAndrea said:


> First up:  BTS outfits.
> 
> DD's is the same dress she had for K and 1st grade, except the bodice got too tight so I redid it.  And since I have an embroidery machine it now sports an "A" for Alexa.
> 
> Here she is two years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Andrea, I used that same fabric for a K dress two years ago for my Alexa!

Here she is with her big brother on the first day of school.  He was a senior that year and wouldn't let me make him an outfit!






Now that I am comparing the two pics side-by-side, I realize it isn't quite the same fabric but close enough!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I'm trying to get caught up again and hopefully I won't miss anyone.  So much cute stuff, love it all!



Rockygirl1 said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/297836_2196459103778_1016230040_32520446_7704845_n.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/317629_2199315375183_1016230040_32524251_1833148590_n.jpg.We had a blast and I can't wait to go again![/QUOTE]
> 
> All of it is really cute and I also love the Ohana dresses!
> 
> [quote="geishagirl81, post: 42561625"][IMG]http://gi244.photobucket.com/groups/gg36/Z2DYWCPOQ/296715_2253288738993_1451527017_2410004_1695322916_n.jpg
> .



That is adoreable!  Love it!



geishagirl81 said:


> !


That is the perfect fabric!  I never find bargains like that!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is a better picture of the skirt:



Very cute!  I'm sure they will love them!



DMGeurts said:


> Here is my entry for last week - I forgot to vote again, grrrr...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I knew that was your outfit!  Just fabulous!



mkwj said:


>



Aww, the outfit is beautiful and so is your daughter!



ellenbenny said:


>



I love that top!  I am going to make a sundress for my daugher's honeymoon with that pattern.  Did you find it runs true to size?  She's picky and won't wear it if it doesn't fit well.



camac517 said:


>



I can't believe those are your first projects!  Excellent job!  They will be so cute in those!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Blyssfull said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

It all looks great and good use of the clippies!  I would have never thought of that!



harleykarolynmom said:



			and the whole group together




Click to expand...


Great costumes!  It is time to think about Halloween again, isn't it?



Granna4679 said:



			This is probably the last thing I will get made for my new little grandson before he is born and I had forgotten to post it here.  Sorry for bad quality picture...it was taken with phone. They are size 0-3...so tiny!





Click to expand...


That is just way too cute!



cogero said:



			The funeral yesterday was beautiful but I am ready for real life unfortunately DH goes back to work from vacation tomorrow and it is straight to 12 hour tours and I will be single parenting for a bit due to the credible terror threat.

I so want to play with some fabric and edit my pictures from the trip.
		
Click to expand...


So sorry for your loss, prayers for your family.



mphalens said:



			K-I-S-S-I-N-G




Click to expand...


They are just adoreable!*


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> Ok, here are a few pictures of the flooding we had yesterday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily the house stayed completely dry!



Look on the bright side -- you can view this as you won't need to either run the sprinkler system for a few days (if you have one) or install one (if you don't have one).  Another benefit is you've just installed a pool at a very low price.  And you have probably made thousands of mosquitos happy as they now have new breeding grounds in your yard.  See all the positives!

Glad your house stayed safe.  We really didn't have any flooding down here of any significance.  Are you on a crawl space?  That always helps.



Rockygirl1 said:


> So... I am finally caught up! We got back from Disney last Sunday....
> 
> We were right in the path of Irene... and actually our house lost power for 7 days.  Power went out after we left and came  back on the day before we got back.  I cleaned out our fridge and freezer before we left and put everything in our garage freezer which our neighbor hooked up to his generator and ran for us.  We lost several large branches, but no trees.
> 
> We were VERY lucky... our county was the hardest hit locality in Virginia... I work for the local county here and my coworkers were on the go non-stop doing damage assessment while I was out... couldn't have picked a better week to be in Disney!
> 
> I got a late start sewing for Disney, so I didn't get a lot done, but here are a few shots of what I did get done!
> 
> I did easy fits with a ruffle and a tank for the girls! We started off at Chef Mickey's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My FAVORITE outfit that I made for the girls were the dresses for Ohana's!
> You wouldn't know that my youngest enjoyed herself, would you?  Here they are again smiling with Mulan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a great shot of this one, but I love this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I cheated and bought these, but they were SO cute they were worth it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapunzel told them that she liked them so much that next time she fixed her dress she was going to add dots to her dress!!!! Best of all, the minnie one was on clearance at Target!
> 
> I had one other outfit, but I don't have the pics in my facebook album, so I can't post it... The last one was a pirate themed outfit that I was especially proud of!  The photopass photographer even told me that he remembered me from a different location from my girls and their outfits!
> 
> Here is a link to my Facebook album.  Feel free to look and to friend me.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2196417862747.2122868.1016230040&l=43425d7b54&type=1
> 
> We had a blast and I can't wait to go again!


Glad you had no hurricane damage and what a perfect time to lose your power -- imagine being home for those 7 days.  

All the outfits are great!  Was the heat unbearable at Dis?  You youngest looks very red cheeked in one pic.  I don't think my kids would tolerate going in summer.



teresajoy said:


> Lisa's Give could still use quite a few things, (bowling shirts, princess dresses). And, pixie dust or anything you want to send is always appreciated!
> http://www.disbiggive.com
> 
> I love that your daughter can still wear the same dress!!!! And, leopard goes with anything!!!! (just ask Tessa or Lydia!)



Leaving up your BG link in my quote b/c this is really an awesome family and  they are so very deserving.

Ah, so I see Alexa has been consulting Tessa and Lydia -- now I at least have someone to blame.  All this time I was wondering where I went wrong.  



harleykarolynmom said:


> here are our kids holloween costumes and Baby parade costumes
> 
> here is my daughter as wilma flintstone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my neice as betty rubble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my other neice as pebbles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my nephew as bam bam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the whole group together


OMG!!!!!  Those are so stinkin' cute!!!!!!  Who came up with the idea?  Just brilliant!


dianemom2 said:


> The last one didn't work so I am trying again.
> http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...30921849_1507076159_32529012_1599000179_s.jpg
> 
> It didn't work this time either.  I can't figure out what I am doing wrong????
> http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...30401836_1507076159_32529011_1958946203_s.jpg


I can see the pic if I click it, but I don't have a magnifying glass handy so can't comment on it 


Blyssfull said:


> *Sorry for so many pics y'all.... I've become one of those "Do it when I have to" people in my SAHM mentality, especially when it comes to having to put "real" clothes on.... hehe. *
> 
> 
> 
> We leave Sunday for Disney... so guess who JUST got finished with everything. I did make a couple of things for my parents that I didn't get pics of but all this is for the kiddos and me. Came up with a new way to use clippies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the shirt for AK and the shorts for something different. Don't think I like them together so think I'll pair the elephant shirt with khaki shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would probably stand out on white or black but I hate wearing white and I thought black would be too hot.


Great job!  I see your new machine has been getting a nice work out.  Have a fabulous trip!  I would think this would be a perfect time of the year to go.

Great idea for the clippies -- you need to e-mail those pics to Heather or Teresa so they can be added to Heather's web site.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Andrea, I used that same fabric for a K dress two years ago for my Alexa!
> 
> Here she is with her big brother on the first day of school.  He was a senior that year and wouldn't let me make him an outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I am comparing the two pics side-by-side, I realize it isn't quite the same fabric but close enough!


That is an adorable pic!  Your ds is quite good looking


----------



## ellenbenny

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I love that top!  I am going to make a sundress for my daugher's honeymoon with that pattern.  Did you find it runs true to size?  She's picky and won't wear it if it doesn't fit well.



Thank you, I would say that it does run true to size, but I found that getting the elastic length just right so the top fits is a little fussy.  Will your daughter be available to try it on her before you need to finish the straps?  I had to shorten the elastic from what the pattern recommended so it didn't feel really baggy on top.  

Also, I did not make the skirt part as wide or as gathered as the dress recommendation.  I have read that if you use the full amount for the skirt, some find it a little too much fabric and gathers.  For the top I made the skirt only about 4" larger than my hip measurement.   You might want more than that for a dress though to allow room for movement, but maybe not quite as much as the pattern recommends.
 HTH.


----------



## aboveH20

Blyssfull said:


> *Sorry for so many pics y'all.... I've become one of those "Do it when I have to" people in my SAHM mentality, especially when it comes to having to put "real" clothes on.... hehe. *
> 
> 
> 
> We leave Sunday for Disney... so guess who JUST got finished with everything. I did make a couple of things for my parents that I didn't get pics of but all this is for the kiddos and me. Came up with a new way to use clippies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the shirt for AK and the shorts for something different. Don't think I like them together so think I'll pair the elephant shirt with khaki shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would probably stand out on white or black but I hate wearing white and I thought black would be too hot.



You've been busy.  Everything looks Disneyrific! 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Andrea, I used that same fabric for a K dress two years ago for my Alexa!
> 
> Here she is with her big brother on the first day of school.  He was a senior that year and wouldn't let me make him an outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I am comparing the two pics side-by-side, I realize it isn't quite the same fabric but close enough!




Awwwwwwwww.


----------



## DMGeurts

I am so far behind...  I know I missed a few posts - I even went back to look for them, and couldn't find them.  

Specifically...

Andrea...  Your dd's dress turned out so cute.  I love that this is the 3rd year in a row that she has worn it.  And whoa on the damage - so sorry about your tree - that's always the part that makes me so mad about storms is what they wreck in their path.  Otoh - I just love the brick on your house - I tried to get DH to do brick on our house when we remodeled it a few years ago - but alas - we paid cash for that project and brick was out of our budget.  



Colleen27 said:


> I am about 15 pages behind again, but I wanted to post my week 4 entry since the voting is done:



I really loved this bag!  I am such a bag freak - so this is really awesome!  Great job!




Granna4679 said:


> Dorine - love, love, love this outfit....it is adorable.  I think you need a buddy to help you wear that dress and look fab in it.  I am in!  I started a diet last week...down 4.1/2 so far in 10 days.  I will challenge you!  I am sure I have way more to go than you do!!



I totally need a buddy!    I have a pair of shorts laid out on top of my dresser that I will wear in Disney... ummm 3 sizes too small...  I was hoping that would motivate me...  Nope.  My problem is that I have the metabolism of a turtle, and I need the metabolism of an elephant... so if I want to lose weight, I have to work out for 2 hours every day... I can never maintain because after working out for 2 hours every day for months at a time, working out for the hour every day I need to maintain is like death...  I'm an all or nothin' type girl...  And I really need to get goin on this.  



Granna4679 said:


> This is probably the last thing I will get made for my new little grandson before he is born and I had forgotten to post it here.  Sorry for bad quality picture...it was taken with phone. They are size 0-3...so tiny!



So cute - and soooo tiny.  I just love the use of the name tape though.  



geishagirl81 said:


> Alice for MK.  A pattern, which I hated to use!  I still have a Feliz to make for Epcot and brother shirts.  Oh and a Lilo dress for Ohana.



Adorable!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I LOVE IT!!! i bought some of that fabric awhile back before we went to wdw in may.I made peasent shirt/dresses for my 3 granddaughters...twins-Gracie in blue trim,Kensleigh in greenlil sis Chloe in the middle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have fabric left waiting for another trip for me & mine or soem friends who plan to go next summer! i may have to case your dress! *



Awwww... they are all so adorable in their cute matching dresses.



PurpleEars said:


> This is beautiful, too bad it took such a long time to applique the fairies. I had to laugh at your comment about how difficult it was to sew things in larger sizes. I finished a dress for a friend's doll today and I was annoyed working with such small pieces of material.



Yah - going from a 4"x 6" dolly skirt to an XL adult t-shirt is quite the stretch.  Part of the problem is that I only cut it apart up to the arm pits - so as I was appliqueing, the other half of the shirt was thrown over my shoulder...  DH heard lots of swear words out of my mouth that day.  Oh - and that's the day my machine decided to go caput - so I've been appliqueing on dd's machine for a few weeks now - I don't think my machine can be saved - and her machine does not enjoy appliqueing very much.



WDWAtLast said:


> Popping out of lurked mode to tell you why procratination can be a good thing! Headed to Disney in 35 days  and had *planned* to hand appliqué all my girls T shirts this summer - even bought the T shirts on sale in June! Guess who never sewed a stitch over the summer?? So last night I get everything out to prewash and get busy and on a "mom hunch" decided I better have the girls try on the shirts before I started appliquéing. I am sure you can guess where this is going! Kristin (10) couldn't wear any of her shirts and neither could Kendall (almost 8)!! Kendall CAN wear the shirts I bought for Kristin,  but I had to order online to replace Kristin's shirts, because there are no more short sleeved shirts in brick and mortar stores anymore. Sigh.  Glad I didn't sew over the summer since neither girl wanted the same applique's, but I am going to be super busy the next few weeks! Did i mention we are attending MNSSHP and i am sewing costumes for that, too?   Hope to have something to post next week.
> 
> Only skimmed the last few pages, love the Donald Duck cruise outfit! And Chiara, I am so sorry for the loss of your nephew.



Welcome!  Glad you checked the sizes before you put all that work into them.

I think you were referring to my Donald outfit???  If you were - thank you.  



MidgeD79 said:


> My dgd has decided to be Stitch for Halloween. We bought the hands andhead at WDW so all I need is the body. If I can't find a sewing pattern for Stitch, what other animal pattern do you thnk would work? thanks



I am not really sure about this.  Maybe some type of bear???



Blyssfull said:


> I made the shirt for AK and the shorts for something different. Don't think I like them together so think I'll pair the elephant shirt with khaki shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would probably stand out on white or black but I hate wearing white and I thought black would be too hot.



I love everything!!!  And I love the clippies... Cute idea!!!    Have a wonderful trip if I don't get a chance to wish you a great one before you leave.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Andrea, I used that same fabric for a K dress two years ago for my Alexa!
> 
> Here she is with her big brother on the first day of school.  He was a senior that year and wouldn't let me make him an outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I am comparing the two pics side-by-side, I realize it isn't quite the same fabric but close enough!



Awww... this is so cute.  What a precious pic to have.

Dianemom2:  I am sorry I missed quoting you, as well.  I hope the flooding has receded and everything turns out OK.

Sorry, I have not been able to keep up here like I should.  I've been sewing like mad, trying to keep up with my own challenge.  True insanity - if you ask me.

Tomorrow morning, I get to make all of our ADRs... we are all ready and have our dining options all scoped out.  I am just super excited about this trip...  My girls appreciate Disney so much more than DH.  

D~


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

geishagirl81 said:


> Safari minnie for Ak of course!  Fabric was again, a bargain find at Walmart!  Never have much luck there normally too.  The outfit was inspired by the book "Little Girls, Big Style", which I love as I don't really work from patterns and the author only has the key pieces on pattern and the rest in measurement.


*this is so cute!!!1 love the animal print! *


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

geishagirl81 said:


> Alice for MK.  A pattern, which I hated to use!  I still have a Feliz to make for Epcot and brother shirts.  Oh and a Lilo dress for Ohana.


*very pretty! love the teacups! *


----------



## cogero

Blyssfull said:


> *Sorry for so many pics y'all.... I've become one of those "Do it when I have to" people in my SAHM mentality, especially when it comes to having to put "real" clothes on.... hehe. *



I absolutely love what you did with the clippies is its a great idea.

I am making my list of shirts to make the girl for December to match the skirts from August. It will definately be too cold for Tanks, so I am thinking short sleeves that are big enough to layer a long sleeve under.

I am thinking of one or two new outfits for the boy and am going to order some long sleeves to wear with the shorts from August.

I also want to embroider some shirts for the rest of us so I need to figure it out.


----------



## NiniMorris

So happy, I am down to only 5 shirts left and still have 13 days!

So, of course, someone needs another shirt! The 16 year old girl my DIL is taking to help out with my GD has requested a shirt.  Since this is her first trip, I am wanting to do something cute with her favorite character (still to be determined) and a cute saying...

So, what cute sayings can you think of?  I have only been able to think of one totally inappropriate saying (something about being gentle it is her first time)and I really need something better!  Any ideas out there?


I think I may be back to normal on the computer.  My main computer died, and my back up computer decided it no longer wanted to work as well.  So I am now typing on my 6 weeks early birthday gift from hubby.  We are still working on getting all my designs transferred over from the other computers...and the first item on my gift list is now an external hard drive! 

One of these days I will get caught up in my personal life and be able to quote again...until then; Everything is fantastic!



Nini


----------



## Colleen27

princesskayla said:


> I loved this bag as well- It is so cool that you can make the bag into just what you need it for! I am sure that made your heart happy! Now - go to Disney and take lots of pictures so we can dream about our happy place.



I average between 1000 and 2500 pics per trip, depending on the trip.  Needless to say my trip and dining reports are VERY illustrated! Only 56 days till I get to try the bag out at Disney!



VBAndrea said:


> I love how you put spots for all the camera equipment.  the bag is awesome, but what I'd really like is your camera (and then I guess I would like the bag to so as to have something to carry all the camera equip with so send that as well please).



I ♥ my dSLR so I'm ridiculously excited about having a bag that works so well for it. Now to convince DH that I "need" to upgrade my camera body to the newer fixed-mirror Sony that does HD video as well as still shots. 



geishagirl81 said:


> Do you think this stroller bag can be done to fit a dbl City Elite?  This would be perfect if I can get it to hang from a wider handle.  We usually use the Skip Hop bag with the adjustable strap to let out a lot of slack to fit over the handle.  This would be much better. (and cuter)



Probably. The pattern is really quite simple, and I don't think it would be too hard to adjust either the stroller strap lengths, the total bag width, or both to better fit a double. You can find the tutorial here, in case you don't already have it bookmarked: http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2010/09/2-in-1-bag-stroller-bag-into-messenger.html



Blyssfull said:


> This would probably stand out on white or black but I hate wearing white and I thought black would be too hot.



I love the clippies! That's a great idea.

Where did you get that four parks embroidery design? That would be so cute on a t-shirt for me or DH since we don't really do "obvious" customs.


----------



## teresajoy

harleykarolynmom said:


> and the whole group together


How cute are they! 



Blyssfull said:


> *S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

I love all these!!!!!!! Great job. 

I agree, you need to post this pictures on Heather's Facebook wall! 



WyomingMomof6 said:



			Andrea, I used that same fabric for a K dress two years ago for my Alexa!

Here she is with her big brother on the first day of school.  He was a senior that year and wouldn't let me make him an outfit!






Now that I am comparing the two pics side-by-side, I realize it isn't quite the same fabric but close enough!
		
Click to expand...

Awww, that is such a sweet picture!!! 



VBAndrea said:



http://www.disbiggive.com
1.Leaving up your BG link in my quote b/c this is really an awesome family and  they are so very deserving.

2.Ah, so I see Alexa has been consulting Tessa and Lydia -- now I at least have someone to blame.  All this time I was wondering where I went wrong.  


3.Great idea for the clippies -- you need to e-mail those pics to Heather or Teresa so they can be added to Heather's web site.
		
Click to expand...

1. Thank you, I agree, I just love this family! 
2.See, now at least you know what's going on!!! 
3.Yes!!! Please do!!!!! 



ellenbenny said:



			Thank you, I would say that it does run true to size, but I found that getting the elastic length just right so the top fits is a little fussy.  Will your daughter be available to try it on her before you need to finish the straps?  I had to shorten the elastic from what the pattern recommended so it didn't feel really baggy on top.  

Also, I did not make the skirt part as wide or as gathered as the dress recommendation.  I have read that if you use the full amount for the skirt, some find it a little too much fabric and gathers.  For the top I made the skirt only about 4" larger than my hip measurement.   You might want more than that for a dress though to allow room for movement, but maybe not quite as much as the pattern recommends.
 HTH.
		
Click to expand...


I agree with the elastic. For both mine and Lydia's I had to mess with the elastic to get it just right. I wouldn't want to make the dress for someone I couldn't have right there to try it on. I do love the pattern though, and I think it goes together beautifully!  





Colleen27 said:



			Where did you get that four parks embroidery design? That would be so cute on a t-shirt for me or DH since we don't really do "obvious" customs.
		
Click to expand...


It's Heather's design: http://www.froufroubyheathersue.com/index.html#ecwid:category=1488233&mode=product&product=5989037*


----------



## Blyssfull

Thank You guys for the compliments!! I really couldn't have/wouldn't have done any of this without y'all's influence. I hope it gets the kids at least a little extra attention. 




Colleen27 said:


> I love the clippies! That's a great idea.
> 
> Where did you get that four parks embroidery design? That would be so cute on a t-shirt for me or DH since we don't really do "obvious" customs.




I saw Teresa answered but I did get it from HeatherSue... it is such an easy design to stitch out! I needed to add a name or something to it but I'm pooped.. this getting ready to go stuff is hard work. 

I'm terrible about keeping up with quoting but everything is always so enjoyable to look at, I feel like I'm just repeating myself. Everything I've seen is always so spectacular. 

I'm so stinkin' excited to be leaving tomorrow. Hope everyone enjoys their week.


----------



## squirrel

Question : For a stripwork dress do you top stitch the sides?


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> I am making my list of shirts to make the girl for December to match the skirts from August. It will definately be too cold for Tanks, so I am thinking short sleeves that are big enough to layer a long sleeve under.
> 
> I am thinking of one or two new outfits for the boy and am going to order some long sleeves to wear with the shorts from August.
> 
> I also want to embroider some shirts for the rest of us so I need to figure it out.


Chiara, that is what I did for our December trip (we went the second week in December).  I did short sleeve t's and brought long sleeves to wear under them.  We hit pretty warm weather ~ dd even wore a SS top with tie straps with nothing underneath for one of our late night magic hours.  There were a couple of days though as well where long sleeves were needed.  I brought leggings for under skirts and dresses and again, some days she didn't need them at all and others it was a must.  We never wore jackets though (well, except for me b/c I'm always cold).  



NiniMorris said:


> So, what cute sayings can you think of?  I have only been able to think of one totally inappropriate saying (something about being gentle it is her first time)and I really need something better!  Any ideas out there?
> Nini




Yes, I think you need a better saying!!!  I would find out who her favorite character is first and see if you can incorporate that.



squirrel said:


> Question : For a stripwork dress do you top stitch the sides?


I absolutely do -- I do it on both stripwork and patchwork.


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> Chiara, that is what I did for our December trip (we went the second week in December).  I did short sleeve t's and brought long sleeves to wear under them.  We hit pretty warm weather ~ dd even wore a SS top with tie straps with nothing underneath for one of our late night magic hours.  There were a couple of days though as well where long sleeves were needed.  I brought leggings for under skirts and dresses and again, some days she didn't need them at all and others it was a must.  We never wore jackets though (well, except for me b/c I'm always cold).


You just never know with the weather down there.  We were there in December last year (only in Orlando for a couple of days and then in Sarasota) but it was really cold!  We were wearing long sleeves, jeans and winter coats at night.  During the day we were ok with hoodies.  We only had one day where we went without jackets but we still needed long sleeves.  I think planning on layering is very smart for Florida winter weather.


----------



## peachygreen

Had a frustrating trip to Joann's today.  It took about 2 hours to get the material for my daughter's Rapunzel Dress for Halloween.  The cutting line was sooooooooooooooooo slow.  1 hour and 20 minutes from the time I drew my number to when I was called.  

Now to find the time to sew it.


----------



## cogero

Ok I want to try a strip work skirt out of a jelly roll, do you wash and iron the fabric first?


----------



## WyomingMomof6

ellenbenny said:


> Thank you, I would say that it does run true to size, but I found that getting the elastic length just right so the top fits is a little fussy.  Will your daughter be available to try it on her before you need to finish the straps?  I had to shorten the elastic from what the pattern recommended so it didn't feel really baggy on top.
> 
> Also, I did not make the skirt part as wide or as gathered as the dress recommendation.  I have read that if you use the full amount for the skirt, some find it a little too much fabric and gathers.  For the top I made the skirt only about 4" larger than my hip measurement.   You might want more than that for a dress though to allow room for movement, but maybe not quite as much as the pattern recommends.
> HTH.





teresajoy said:


> I agree with the elastic. For both mine and Lydia's I had to mess with the elastic to get it just right. I wouldn't want to make the dress for someone I couldn't have right there to try it on. I do love the pattern though, and I think it goes together beautifully!



Thanks to both of you!  She is around to try it on.  Good to know about the elastic.  I've had this pattern for months and have yet to try it!


----------



## peachygreen

Its been a while since I've posted a sewing picture.  Its also been a while since I have done a lot of sewing.  Here is Megan in her 1st day of kindergarten outfit.  Nothing too fancy but it was comfy and she loved it.


----------



## scrap_heaven

Looking for Rapunzel Fabric

Where do I find it?


----------



## PurpleEars

Blyssfull said:


> We leave Sunday for Disney... so guess who JUST got finished with everything. I did make a couple of things for my parents that I didn't get pics of but all this is for the kiddos and me. Came up with a new way to use clippies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the shirt for AK and the shorts for something different. Don't think I like them together so think I'll pair the elephant shirt with khaki shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would probably stand out on white or black but I hate wearing white and I thought black would be too hot.



Looks like you have been very busy! I really like Hannah's princess dress. In terms of black, I thought black will be too hot as well but I was very comfortable in my mostly black Jamie dress at the end of August. I hope your family will have a great trip!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here she is with her big brother on the first day of school.  He was a senior that year and wouldn't let me make him an outfit!



That's a cute dress too. Too funny about your son not letting you make him an outfit.



ellenbenny said:


> Thank you, I would say that it does run true to size, but I found that getting the elastic length just right so the top fits is a little fussy.  Will your daughter be available to try it on her before you need to finish the straps?  I had to shorten the elastic from what the pattern recommended so it didn't feel really baggy on top.
> 
> Also, I did not make the skirt part as wide or as gathered as the dress recommendation.  I have read that if you use the full amount for the skirt, some find it a little too much fabric and gathers.  For the top I made the skirt only about 4" larger than my hip measurement.   You might want more than that for a dress though to allow room for movement, but maybe not quite as much as the pattern recommends.
> HTH.



I will just chime in with my experience with the Jamie dress. I made 2 of them so far. I used the elastic length as recommened in the pattern and it worked reasonably well for me (somehow I didn't even think to try it on before stitching the elastic). In my next redinition I will probably make the elastic a little bit shorter so I don't show the world more than I plan to when I bend over (it's not that bad, I just don't like to expose skin much below my collar bone!). I used the full material width since I like wider skirts (I take big steps when I walk). I didn't find it to be too much gathering but I think it is very much a personal preference thing.



DMGeurts said:


> Yah - going from a 4"x 6" dolly skirt to an XL adult t-shirt is quite the stretch.  Part of the problem is that I only cut it apart up to the arm pits - so as I was appliqueing, the other half of the shirt was thrown over my shoulder...  DH heard lots of swear words out of my mouth that day.  Oh - and that's the day my machine decided to go caput - so I've been appliqueing on dd's machine for a few weeks now - I don't think my machine can be saved - and her machine does not enjoy appliqueing very much.
> 
> Tomorrow morning, I get to make all of our ADRs... we are all ready and have our dining options all scoped out.  I am just super excited about this trip...  My girls appreciate Disney so much more than DH.
> 
> D~



I am sorry to hear about the problems with your machine. Maybe it's time for you to get a new machine? I guess it's all in what scale you are used to work with - I am even ok with making clothes for infants and young children (which I do from time to time), but that dolly dress gave me a fit!



NiniMorris said:


> So happy, I am down to only 5 shirts left and still have 13 days!
> 
> So, of course, someone needs another shirt! The 16 year old girl my DIL is taking to help out with my GD has requested a shirt.  Since this is her first trip, I am wanting to do something cute with her favorite character (still to be determined) and a cute saying...
> 
> So, what cute sayings can you think of?  I have only been able to think of one totally inappropriate saying (something about being gentle it is her first time)and I really need something better!  Any ideas out there?
> 
> 
> I think I may be back to normal on the computer.  My main computer died, and my back up computer decided it no longer wanted to work as well.  So I am now typing on my 6 weeks early birthday gift from hubby.  We are still working on getting all my designs transferred over from the other computers...and the first item on my gift list is now an external hard drive!
> 
> One of these days I will get caught up in my personal life and be able to quote again...until then; Everything is fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I think it will be easier to start with her favourite character so the saying can be tailored to that character.



squirrel said:


> Question : For a stripwork dress do you top stitch the sides?



Do you mean top stitich each strip? I personally don't but I both sew and serge the seams between each strip.



peachygreen said:


> Had a frustrating trip to Joann's today.  It took about 2 hours to get the material for my daughter's Rapunzel Dress for Halloween.  The cutting line was sooooooooooooooooo slow.  1 hour and 20 minutes from the time I drew my number to when I was called.
> 
> Now to find the time to sew it.



Yikes! I thought it was bad when it took me 45 minutes to get my fabric cut at Fabricland today (that's including waiting and having them cut from 8 bolts of fabric).

Speaking of which...

Potential Enabler Alert!

I wonder if the Tiana fabric has been discontinued because my Fabricland had those at 60% off. I picked up 2 to 3 metres each of 3 different Tiana prints so I will have them on hand for Big Gives or whatever I ended up doing with them. I guess others may want to keep an eye out for that in case they figured they wanted Tiana fabric.



cogero said:


> Ok I want to try a strip work skirt out of a jelly roll, do you wash and iron the fabric first?



I don't think I'd wash and iron first because I am afraid the material will fray as I do that.



peachygreen said:


> Its been a while since I've posted a sewing picture.  Its also been a while since I have done a lot of sewing.  Here is Megan in her 1st day of kindergarten outfit.  Nothing too fancy but it was comfy and she loved it.



Very cute (both the model and the outfit). The skirt does look comfy.


----------



## mom2OandE

Hi All!

I haven't posted in a VERY VERY long time.  I think it's been since last December which is ironically the last time I sewed as well.  Our life got turned upside down and we ended up moving to Florida.  Now we are just an hour from Disney.  I've spent the night reading through the thread and you all have been up to some amazing things!  So many talented woman on here.  

THe hubby and I are trying to get more space set up this week.  I hope to be back sewing in the next week or so.  It will be nice to reconnect with my creative side.  

Just wanted to tell everyone that it all looks great and hopefully I'll be spending more time on here.


----------



## squirrel

PurpleEars said:


> Do you mean top stitich each strip? I personally don't but I both sew and serge the seams between each strip.



Yes, that is what I meant.  I don't have a serger.  I decided to try out the french seam.  I have started top stitching the strips-It does look nicer.

Summer has finally come and my sewing/computer room is so hot and yucky.  I can't do too much until it's late at night.

I'm just trying to finish up a few things before I go on my trip.  I decided to make the oldest niece a Halloween dress for school (no costumes allowed).  Her sister is getting a lot of clothes between last year's trip and this years.  I think she feels a little left out.  She only has a few dresses that I have made that fit her.


----------



## VBAndrea

peachygreen said:


> Its been a while since I've posted a sewing picture.  Its also been a while since I have done a lot of sewing.  Here is Megan in her 1st day of kindergarten outfit.  Nothing too fancy but it was comfy and she loved it.


That's adorable -- I haven't seen that fabric.  It's great!



scrap_heaven said:


> Looking for Rapunzel Fabric
> 
> Where do I find it?


In the states Joann's has it.



squirrel said:


> Yes, that is what I meant.  I don't have a serger.  I decided to try out the french seam.  I have started top stitching the strips-It does look nicer.
> 
> Summer has finally come and my sewing/computer room is so hot and yucky.  I can't do too much until it's late at night.
> 
> I'm just trying to finish up a few things before I go on my trip.  I decided to make the oldest niece a Halloween dress for school (no costumes allowed).  Her sister is getting a lot of clothes between last year's trip and this years.  I think she feels a little left out.  She only has a few dresses that I have made that fit her.


I need to clarify the topstitching -- what I do is sew the pieces, serge the sides and then iron the serged edges all in one direction, then I top stitch the serged edge down one each strip.  For the Insa I serge first and then iron the seam open and top stitch down each side.  So on a stripwork I only have one top stitch on each strip -- for example, they might all be on the right sides of each strip, not both the right and left sides.


----------



## miprender

Colleen27 said:


> I am about 15 pages behind again, but I wanted to post my week 4 entry since the voting is done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started with the Make It And Love It stroller bag tutorial and customized the life out of it, so that it zips open to sit flat and has specific places for all my gear. I just have to say I LOVE this bag. I got to try it out in action at the zoo last week and with the way everything is secured I can change lenses with one hand while I'm walking. Amazing! I have been in such desperate need of a better camera bag for so long, because I've been using the one that came with my dSLR despite having added two lenses, a pocket tripod, and a camcorder to my setup since then.



Love how this bag came out.



geishagirl81 said:


> My custom for my dd.  Hollywood Minnie for HS! The fabric was at Hancock's in the clearance section.  Gotta' love the perfect fabric at the perfect price!



I just love that fabric. How appropriate for DHS. Love all you other dresses too.




Granna4679 said:


> This is probably the last thing I will get made for my new little grandson before he is born and I had forgotten to post it here.  Sorry for bad quality picture...it was taken with phone. They are size 0-3...so tiny!



That is too precious ☺



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I LOVE IT!!! i bought some of that fabric awhile back before we went to wdw in may.I made peasent shirt/dresses for my 3 granddaughters...twins-Gracie in blue trim,Kensleigh in greenlil sis Chloe in the middle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have fabric left waiting for another trip for me & mine or soem friends who plan to go next summer! i may have to case your dress! *



That is an adorable picture.



dianemom2 said:


> Ok, here are a few pictures of the flooding we had yesterday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily the house stayed completely dry!



 How scary. Thankfully your house stayed dry.



cogero said:


> Yep DH was a po then. He was actually off on 9-11 but was called into work. I was 8 months pregnant with DD at the time. It was a very scary time here in NY



 How scary that must have been. Praying that everyone stays safe today.



VBAndrea said:


> Here she is two years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is today (along with ds wearing his coordinating 4th grade Rocks t-shirt):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the side of our house (the tree was taller than our house) -- ETA it didn't topple over completely b/c the fence caught it:



Cute dress. I love that she has been able to wear it for a few years. And I love that you made something for you DS too.

Glad no damage to your house. That must have been scary seeing that come crashing down.



aboveH20 said:


> *Good News*
> 
> I got my very first order.  It's for embroidered polo shirts.  It's for my son's upcoming film shoot, part of which takes place in a shoe store, so I'm making the employee shirts.  Not a paying gig, but a gig.
> *Bad News*
> 
> My son's going to be filming in our basement.  (The main character lives at home with his parents.)  We need to carve out a sleeping space and he also wants to use my sewing quadrant,  but due to copyright issues, all of my Disney stuff has to be removed or "greeked". (That's your film term for today, greeking means covering up or making illegible.  You know how sometimes on reality TV you see t-shirts or baseball caps that are blurred out.  It's not becasue they have profanity, but probably a copyrighted image.)



Yeah for you first order.

Boo for losing you sewing room.



Rockygirl1 said:


> I got a late start sewing for Disney, so I didn't get a lot done, but here are a few shots of what I did get done!
> 
> 
> My FAVORITE outfit that I made for the girls were the dresses for Ohana's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a great shot of this one, but I love this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to my Facebook album.  Feel free to look and to friend me.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2196417862747.2122868.1016230040&l=43425d7b54&type=1
> 
> We had a blast and I can't wait to go again!



Love everything you did. Looks like you had a wonderful time. 



harleykarolynmom said:


> here are our kids holloween costumes and Baby parade costumes
> 
> and the whole group together



Love all the costumes. I love when the kids all have a theme going on. 



Blyssfull said:


> *Sorry for so many pics y'all.... I've become one of those "Do it when I have to" people in my SAHM mentality, especially when it comes to having to put "real" clothes on.... hehe. *
> 
> We leave Sunday for Disney... so guess who JUST got finished with everything. I did make a couple of things for my parents that I didn't get pics of but all this is for the kiddos and me. Came up with a new way to use clippies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the shirt for AK and the shorts for something different. Don't think I like them together so think I'll pair the elephant shirt with khaki shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would probably stand out on white or black but I hate wearing white and I thought black would be too hot.



Have a wonderful trip.
What a great use of the clippies. The bows came out great as did all you outfits. Can't wait to see them in action.



peachygreen said:


> Its been a while since I've posted a sewing picture.  Its also been a while since I have done a lot of sewing.  Here is Megan in her 1st day of kindergarten outfit.  Nothing too fancy but it was comfy and she loved it.



Awe that is so cute.



mom2OandE said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I haven't posted in a VERY VERY long time.  I think it's been since last December which is ironically the last time I sewed as well.  Our life got turned upside down and we ended up moving to Florida.  Now we are just an hour from Disney.  I've spent the night reading through the thread and you all have been up to some amazing things!  So many talented woman on here.
> 
> THe hubby and I are trying to get more space set up this week.  I hope to be back sewing in the next week or so.  It will be nice to reconnect with my creative side.
> 
> Just wanted to tell everyone that it all looks great and hopefully I'll be spending more time on here.



 back


----------



## dianemom2

mom2OandE said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I haven't posted in a VERY VERY long time.  I think it's been since last December which is ironically the last time I sewed as well.  Our life got turned upside down and we ended up moving to Florida.  Now we are just an hour from Disney.  I've spent the night reading through the thread and you all have been up to some amazing things!  So many talented woman on here.
> 
> THe hubby and I are trying to get more space set up this week.  I hope to be back sewing in the next week or so.  It will be nice to reconnect with my creative side.
> 
> Just wanted to tell everyone that it all looks great and hopefully I'll be spending more time on here.


Welcome back!  Can't wait to see what you start creating once your sewing space is set up.


Chiara- I lost my quote but I don't think I would wash the jellyroll fabric.  Although making the skirt with a frayed look on purpose could be really cute!  I've never tried that but now that I think about it, that kind of shabby chic look might be adorable.


----------



## NiniMorris

Aren't jelly rolls cut with pinked edges?  The pinking keeps them from fraying....


Nini


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> I absolutely do -- I do it on both stripwork and patchwork.



I was going to ask about this, too, but looks like you clarified it.



peachygreen said:


> Had a frustrating trip to Joann's today.  It took about 2 hours to get the material for my daughter's Rapunzel Dress for Halloween.  The cutting line was sooooooooooooooooo slow.  1 hour and 20 minutes from the time I drew my number to when I was called.



WOW!  That's dedication to wait 80 minutes!



cogero said:


> Ok I want to try a strip work skirt out of a jelly roll, do you wash and iron the fabric first?



It's going to look great.  I've never gotten a jelly roll.



peachygreen said:


> Its been a while since I've posted a sewing picture.  Its also been a while since I have done a lot of sewing.  Here is Megan in her 1st day of kindergarten outfit.  Nothing too fancy but it was comfy and she loved it.



How cute.  Nice job, and hope kindergarden is going well.


----------



## Colleen27

cogero said:


> Ok I want to try a strip work skirt out of a jelly roll, do you wash and iron the fabric first?





NiniMorris said:


> Aren't jelly rolls cut with pinked edges?  The pinking keeps them from fraying....



I've found that jelly rolls from fabric/quilting stores are usually pinked, so I just wash and iron those as usual. But when buying jelly rolls from ebay/Etsy they often aren't. 

What I've done that seems to work is join the skirt strips into one flat piece of fabric, use a narrow zig-zag to finish the raw edges, and wash/press it as a single flat panel before joining the ends to make the skirt-tube. That way it has a little more "give" to shrink without pulling seams apart. After it has been washed and ironed I do the top-stitching and that last skirt seam before putting the outfit together.


----------



## squirrel

VBAndrea said:


> I need to clarify the topstitching -- what I do is sew the pieces, serge the sides and then iron the serged edges all in one direction, then I top stitch the serged edge down one each strip.  For the Insa I serge first and then iron the seam open and top stitch down each side.  So on a stripwork I only have one top stitch on each strip -- for example, they might all be on the right sides of each strip, not both the right and left sides.



Good, I'm doing it correctly!  I ironed the french seam to the same side all the way around so each strip will only be top stitched on one side.

Thanks!


----------



## peachygreen

PurpleEars said:


> Yikes! I thought it was bad when it took me 45 minutes to get my fabric cut at Fabricland today (that's including waiting and having them cut from 8 bolts of fabric).
> 
> Very cute (both the model and the outfit). The skirt does look comfy.



Thanks!  Its just a simple tee-shirt dress, but my DD loves them because they are comfy and have lots of twirl.  

The wait at Joann's was crazy.  To make it worse I had the 5 year old and 16 month old with me.



VBAndrea said:


> That's adorable -- I haven't seen that fabric.  It's great!


Thanks.  I bought it from a quilt store a couple of years ago I think.  I had originally intended on making a bag and some other stuff for my sister who is a teacher, but that never happened.  It made a very cute first day of school dress though.



miprender said:


> Awe that is so cute.


Thanks!



aboveH20 said:


> WOW!  That's dedication to wait 80 minutes!
> 
> How cute.  Nice job, and hope kindergarden is going well.



Once I figured out that the wait was going to be so long I had already committed 45 minutes or so to the store.  I didn't think I'd be there another 45 minutes or so.  Fortunately they have a pick a # now so I could wander with the girls.  They had somesort of medical emergency and had to call an ambulance.  I guess some of their staff was either helping out or involved or both.  

Thanks!  Megan loves Kindergarten.


----------



## babynala

I am terribly far behind so there is WTMTQ and I'm in the process of replacing the hard drive on my computer so I've had to back up everything and then restore it so I lost the few quotes that I had.  

I'm glad that everyone is safe after all that mother nature has unleashed lately.  I can't believe all the water that was flowing and all the branches/trees that fell.  

The project runway creations were amazing and it was so much fun to see what everyone was making for themselves. I have made a few t-shirts for my extended family for different activities but I REALLY need to get some Disney sewing done.  I have so many ideas but I know I will not get it all done.  Plus I'm trying to catch up on D~'s PTR and Lisa's PTR.  

I hope Ginger is staying out of trouble!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*I just found out they are having a Natural Beauty Pagent here in town on Oct. 15th,it's outdoors at a small ampitheater and the theme is Denim & Diamonds -dress code is jeans and tee shirts! so i wanna bling up soem things for 4 granddaughters to enter,Elli has done abot 10 pagents over the years { we don't do glitz,no money for that and it looks so hectic}  but Kensleigh,Gracie & Chloe have never done one and want to. it would be good practice for another one i saw for 'An old Fashioned Christmas' being held in a log cabin { my son was married there ,lovely place! } anyways i was wondering if any of you had soem pix and/or helpful info about the blinging part? i've never set the crystal or even used the iron on with crystals...i am thinking maybe some 'frufru' to go with the bling,like maybe boa trim or something { i mention that since i got 4 fuzzy pink/yellow boas for 25 cents a piece at Hancock a while back so i thought i could use them for it...also have one feather boa in pinks.} tia for any and all inspiration! 
*


----------



## teresajoy

peachygreen said:


> Its been a while since I've posted a sewing picture.  Its also been a while since I have done a lot of sewing.  Here is Megan in her 1st day of kindergarten outfit.  Nothing too fancy but it was comfy and she loved it.


Very cute!!!! 




mom2OandE said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I haven't posted in a VERY VERY long time.  I think it's been since last December which is ironically the last time I sewed as well.  Our life got turned upside down and we ended up moving to Florida.  Now we are just an hour from Disney.  I've spent the night reading through the thread and you all have been up to some amazing things!  So many talented woman on here.
> 
> THe hubby and I are trying to get more space set up this week.  I hope to be back sewing in the next week or so.  It will be nice to reconnect with my creative side.
> 
> Just wanted to tell everyone that it all looks great and hopefully I'll be spending more time on here.



How nice to be so close to Disney! I hope everything is ok in your world though.


----------



## natale1980

Haven't posted in a very long time!!

Just made my son a Club Penguin Blanket.






Colors look a lot more faded then in real life.  It is a neon orange penguin.  He loves it!!!

-nat


----------



## mkwj

natale1980 said:


>



This is adorable!!!



And can someone please tell me what a jellyroll is?


----------



## aboveH20

Don't you hate it when a term is used that everyone else seems to know but you don't?  Been there many times myself.






It's a roll of fabric, cut in narrow pieces.  I'm not sure how much fabric you get -- I've never bought one.


----------



## mkwj

thank you.....   Do you know I have never seen that.  Do most fabric stores carry them?


----------



## teresajoy

natale1980 said:


> Haven't posted in a very long time!!
> 
> Just made my son a Club Penguin Blanket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colors look a lot more faded then in real life.  It is a neon orange penguin.  He loves it!!!
> 
> -nat



Now that is pretty cool!!!!



mkwj said:


> thank you.....   Do you know I have never seen that.  Do most fabric stores carry them?



I usually see them at Walmart. I didn't know what they were for quite awhile either! I had to look it up when I saw people talking about it.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

natale1980 said:


> Haven't posted in a very long time!!
> 
> Just made my son a Club Penguin Blanket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colors look a lot more faded then in real life.  It is a neon orange penguin.  He loves it!!!
> 
> -nat



I LOVE this!!  My kids would absolutely love this too!! Great idea!! It turned out fabulously!!


----------



## natale1980

mkwj said:


> This is adorable!!!





teresajoy said:


> Now that is pretty cool!!!!





OhStuffandFluff said:


> I LOVE this!!  My kids would absolutely love this too!! Great idea!! It turned out fabulously!!



Thanks!! The first step is to draw a really big penguin. =)


----------



## dianemom2

NiniMorris said:


> Aren't jelly rolls cut with pinked edges?  The pinking keeps them from fraying....
> 
> 
> Nini


I don't know since I've never bought them.



Colleen27 said:


> I've found that jelly rolls from fabric/quilting stores are usually pinked, so I just wash and iron those as usual. But when buying jelly rolls from ebay/Etsy they often aren't.
> 
> What I've done that seems to work is join the skirt strips into one flat piece of fabric, use a narrow zig-zag to finish the raw edges, and wash/press it as a single flat panel before joining the ends to make the skirt-tube. That way it has a little more "give" to shrink without pulling seams apart. After it has been washed and ironed I do the top-stitching and that last skirt seam before putting the outfit together.


That sounds like it makes a lot of sense!



aboveH20 said:


> Don't you hate it when a term is used that everyone else seems to know but you don't?  Been there many times myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a roll of fabric, cut in narrow pieces.  I'm not sure how much fabric you get -- I've never bought one.


I think most people who buy them are into quilting but I am not sure.



mkwj said:


> thank you.....   Do you know I have never seen that.  Do most fabric stores carry them?


I've seen them at Joanns and at Walmart.  I never really thought about buying one but I could see how you could definitely use it to take some of the steps out of making a strip work skirt. I am sure it would turn out really cute and I would think that the fabrics would coordinate very well since they were sold together.


----------



## mphalens

My email has gone haywire!  I haven't gotten an email notification about this thread in DAYS . . . and not like I could forget y'all, but the email always reminds me to go read the thread RIGHT THEN, kwim???

Anyway, WTMTQ!!!  Everything looks amazing (as always) and makes me realize how far behind I am . . . I really really need to sit down and figure out outfits for each day of our trip so I can get to sewing!!!

I also have to figure out exactly WHAT I'm doing for a BigGive (as in how much fabric to buy, etc) . . . 

Add to that the fact that Finn starts back on his regular school hours tomorrow and that means Phalen starts back to school at home and our co-op kicks off classes tomorrow (at which I'm teaching a Nature Study class for 10+ students) . . . and I came down with some 24hr bug yesterday (fever, chills, aches & pain) . . .yeah, sewing as been on the back burner!!!

But I miss you all!  I'm going to try to stay more caught up!!!


----------



## Fruto76

Oh my goodness...I am so far behind. Trying to catch up, I have missed 2 PR's that were great! I love everything that has been posted. I think I'm like 15 pages behind, way TMTQ... but it's all amazing!
I have a few things to share.
We went to Disney for labor day weekend. Here are the kids at Chef Mickey's 





Gracie waiting for the monorail





Gracie wore the Beach Club dress I did for PR, but this is the only pic I got of her in it. 





I mentioned I was doing shirts for dd15's volleyball team This is half of them





This is the front




I am so glad those are done! 

And yesterday we had Gracie's Bday Party @ Build a Bear. She turned 10 on Friday. 






Today I did some baby onesies for my sister's friend's baby shower. What a pain those little onesies are.  I don't know how you ladies do such fabulous work on doll clothes and baby items. I never want to touch anything that small again!


----------



## mphalens

Fruto76 said:


> Oh my goodness...I am so far behind. Trying to catch up, I have missed 2 PR's that were great! I love everything that has been posted. I think I'm like 15 pages behind, way TMTQ... but it's all amazing!
> I have a few things to share.
> We went to Disney for labor day weekend. Here are the kids at Chef Mickey's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie waiting for the monorail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie wore the Beach Club dress I did for PR, but this is the only pic I got of her in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned I was doing shirts for dd15's volleyball team This is half of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad those are done!
> 
> And yesterday we had Gracie's Bday Party @ Build a Bear. She turned 10 on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I did some baby onesies for my sister's friend's baby shower. What a pain those little onesies are.  I don't know how you ladies do such fabulous work on doll clothes and baby items. I never want to touch anything that small again!



OMG!  I LOVE it ALL!!!!   


So - I shipped a Big Give last Thursday . . . and apparently she received it on Friday!!!   So I can share pictures with y'all here:
Peace Love Mickey decoupage jeans:









Zebra & Purple medium Aivilo Messenger Bag with matching ipod Touch pouch:


----------



## teresajoy

natale1980 said:


> Thanks!! The first step is to draw a really big penguin. =)



This just about had me rolling on the floor laughing!!! Really. 


mphalens said:


> My email has gone haywire!  I haven't gotten an email notification about this thread in DAYS . . . and not like I could forget y'all, but the email always reminds me to go read the thread RIGHT THEN, kwim???
> 
> Anyway, WTMTQ!!!  Everything looks amazing (as always) and makes me realize how far behind I am . . . I really really need to sit down and figure out outfits for each day of our trip so I can get to sewing!!!
> 
> I also have to figure out exactly WHAT I'm doing for a BigGive (as in how much fabric to buy, etc) . . .
> 
> Add to that the fact that Finn starts back on his regular school hours tomorrow and that means Phalen starts back to school at home and our co-op kicks off classes tomorrow (at which I'm teaching a Nature Study class for 10+ students) . . . and I came down with some 24hr bug yesterday (fever, chills, aches & pain) . . .yeah, sewing as been on the back burner!!!
> 
> But I miss you all!  I'm going to try to stay more caught up!!!



Yah, you were just ditching us, we know.





Fruto76 said:


> Oh my goodness...I am so far behind. Trying to catch up, I have missed 2 PR's that were great! I love everything that has been posted. I think I'm like 15 pages behind, way TMTQ... but it's all amazing!
> I have a few things to share.
> We went to Disney for labor day weekend. Here are the kids at Chef Mickey's



I love the pictures!!!! Everyone looks great!! Gracie is such a cutie!!! I love her cupcake skirt!



mphalens said:


> OMG!  I LOVE it ALL!!!!
> 
> 
> So - I shipped a Big Give last Thursday . . . and apparently she received it on Friday!!!   So I can share pictures with y'all here:
> Peace Love Mickey decoupage jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra & Purple medium Aivilo Messenger Bag with matching ipod Touch pouch:



LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Those jeans are so cute!!!!! And, I love the bag and pouch!!!!!


----------



## PurpleEars

mom2OandE said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I haven't posted in a VERY VERY long time.  I think it's been since last December which is ironically the last time I sewed as well.  Our life got turned upside down and we ended up moving to Florida.  Now we are just an hour from Disney.  I've spent the night reading through the thread and you all have been up to some amazing things!  So many talented woman on here.
> 
> THe hubby and I are trying to get more space set up this week.  I hope to be back sewing in the next week or so.  It will be nice to reconnect with my creative side.
> 
> Just wanted to tell everyone that it all looks great and hopefully I'll be spending more time on here.



Welcome back! I hope you will get a chance to get back to sewing soon!



natale1980 said:


> Haven't posted in a very long time!!
> 
> Just made my son a Club Penguin Blanket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colors look a lot more faded then in real life.  It is a neon orange penguin.  He loves it!!!
> 
> -nat



This is very cute! Great job!



mkwj said:


> thank you.....   Do you know I have never seen that.  Do most fabric stores carry them?



Jellyrolls are in most fabric stores I've been to. They are usually hiding out near the fat quarters.



mphalens said:


> My email has gone haywire!  I haven't gotten an email notification about this thread in DAYS . . . and not like I could forget y'all, but the email always reminds me to go read the thread RIGHT THEN, kwim???
> 
> Anyway, WTMTQ!!!  Everything looks amazing (as always) and makes me realize how far behind I am . . . I really really need to sit down and figure out outfits for each day of our trip so I can get to sewing!!!
> 
> I also have to figure out exactly WHAT I'm doing for a BigGive (as in how much fabric to buy, etc) . . .
> 
> Add to that the fact that Finn starts back on his regular school hours tomorrow and that means Phalen starts back to school at home and our co-op kicks off classes tomorrow (at which I'm teaching a Nature Study class for 10+ students) . . . and I came down with some 24hr bug yesterday (fever, chills, aches & pain) . . .yeah, sewing as been on the back burner!!!
> 
> But I miss you all!  I'm going to try to stay more caught up!!!



Sounds like you have a busy time coming up!



Fruto76 said:


> Oh my goodness...I am so far behind. Trying to catch up, I have missed 2 PR's that were great! I love everything that has been posted. I think I'm like 15 pages behind, way TMTQ... but it's all amazing!
> I have a few things to share.
> We went to Disney for labor day weekend. Here are the kids at Chef Mickey's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie waiting for the monorail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie wore the Beach Club dress I did for PR, but this is the only pic I got of her in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned I was doing shirts for dd15's volleyball team This is half of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad those are done!
> 
> And yesterday we had Gracie's Bday Party @ Build a Bear. She turned 10 on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I did some baby onesies for my sister's friend's baby shower. What a pain those little onesies are.  I don't know how you ladies do such fabulous work on doll clothes and baby items. I never want to touch anything that small again!



Looks like your family had a great time! We were there until the Saturday on Labour Day weekend, so I guess we just missed each other!

The volleyball shirts look great!



mphalens said:


> OMG!  I LOVE it ALL!!!!
> 
> 
> So - I shipped a Big Give last Thursday . . . and apparently she received it on Friday!!!   So I can share pictures with y'all here:
> Peace Love Mickey decoupage jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra & Purple medium Aivilo Messenger Bag with matching ipod Touch pouch:



Very cute! I am sure the family will treasure these items. Thank you for making the jeans and bags!


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> My email has gone haywire!  I haven't gotten an email notification about this thread in DAYS . . . and not like I could forget y'all, but the email always reminds me to go read the thread RIGHT THEN, kwim???
> 
> Anyway, WTMTQ!!!  Everything looks amazing (as always) and makes me realize how far behind I am . . . I really really need to sit down and figure out outfits for each day of our trip so I can get to sewing!!!
> 
> I also have to figure out exactly WHAT I'm doing for a BigGive (as in how much fabric to buy, etc) . . .
> 
> Add to that the fact that Finn starts back on his regular school hours tomorrow and that means Phalen starts back to school at home and our co-op kicks off classes tomorrow (at which I'm teaching a Nature Study class for 10+ students) . . . and I came down with some 24hr bug yesterday (fever, chills, aches & pain) . . .yeah, sewing as been on the back burner!!!
> 
> But I miss you all!  I'm going to try to stay more caught up!!!



Glad to see you're still around...  I was starting to worry again.  

I hope you're feeling better soon and the boys enjoy their first few days of school.



Fruto76 said:


> Oh my goodness...I am so far behind. Trying to catch up, I have missed 2 PR's that were great! I love everything that has been posted. I think I'm like 15 pages behind, way TMTQ... but it's all amazing!
> I have a few things to share.
> We went to Disney for labor day weekend. Here are the kids at Chef Mickey's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie waiting for the monorail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie wore the Beach Club dress I did for PR, but this is the only pic I got of her in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned I was doing shirts for dd15's volleyball team This is half of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad those are done!
> 
> And yesterday we had Gracie's Bday Party @ Build a Bear. She turned 10 on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I did some baby onesies for my sister's friend's baby shower. What a pain those little onesies are.  I don't know how you ladies do such fabulous work on doll clothes and baby items. I never want to touch anything that small again!



I totally love everything.  You take such wonderful, clear pictures.  I just love all of Gracie's outfits - and she looks like she adores them too!  And the tyedye shirts - AMAZING!!!  I wish I could learn to do that - but I am sure I would just make a huge mess.  It might actually be something my oldest dd would wear for our trip though...  Hmmmm....



mphalens said:


> OMG!  I LOVE it ALL!!!!
> 
> 
> So - I shipped a Big Give last Thursday . . . and apparently she received it on Friday!!!   So I can share pictures with y'all here:
> Peace Love Mickey decoupage jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra & Purple medium Aivilo Messenger Bag with matching ipod Touch pouch:



Yay!!!  I loved how these turned out!  I love the Touch pouch - did you follow a pattern for it?

Oh, and who ever made the *Club Penguin blanket*...  Great job - I didn't get it quoted, but I love it!  

I am trying to stay caught up on this thread... but I honestly didn't realize how busy my outfit challenge would keep me...  I've knocked out a few outfits, but I have lots more to go.  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

Fruto76 said:


> I have a few things to share.
> We went to Disney for labor day weekend. Here are the kids at Chef Mickey's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie waiting for the monorail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie wore the Beach Club dress I did for PR, but this is the only pic I got of her in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned I was doing shirts for dd15's volleyball team This is half of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad those are done!
> 
> And yesterday we had Gracie's Bday Party @ Build a Bear. She turned 10 on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I did some baby onesies for my sister's friend's baby shower. What a pain those little onesies are.  I don't know how you ladies do such fabulous work on doll clothes and baby items. I never want to touch anything that small again!


All the Disney things look great!  Your Gracie obviously loves to model for you!  Her birthday outfit is adorable.  

I also don't know how people applique on the tiny things!  I don't know how Dorrine makes all those doll clothes.  I think my big, clumsy fingers would end up in the way the whole time I was trying to sew those tiny things!



mphalens said:


> OMG!  I LOVE it ALL!!!!
> 
> 
> So - I shipped a Big Give last Thursday . . . and apparently she received it on Friday!!!   So I can share pictures with y'all here:
> Peace Love Mickey decoupage jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra & Purple medium Aivilo Messenger Bag with matching ipod Touch pouch:


I know I commented on these on the BG board but they are wonderful.  I am sure that she just loved all the things you made!


----------



## cogero

Fruto76 said:


> Oh my goodness...I am so far behind. Trying to catch up, I have missed 2 PR's that were great! I love everything that has been posted. I think I'm like 15 pages behind, way TMTQ... but it's all amazing!
> I have a few things to share.
> We went to Disney for labor day weekend. Here are the kids at Chef Mickey's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie waiting for the monorail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie wore the Beach Club dress I did for PR, but this is the only pic I got of her in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned I was doing shirts for dd15's volleyball team This is half of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad those are done!
> 
> And yesterday we had Gracie's Bday Party @ Build a Bear. She turned 10 on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I did some baby onesies for my sister's friend's baby shower. What a pain those little onesies are.  I don't know how you ladies do such fabulous work on doll clothes and baby items. I never want to touch anything that small again!


All the outfits are totally awesome. Love the volleyball shirts. Tie Die scares me.

Marianne I missed grabbing your quote but I just love the Jeans


----------



## babynala

natale1980 said:


> Haven't posted in a very long time!!
> 
> Just made my son a Club Penguin Blanket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colors look a lot more faded then in real life.  It is a neon orange penguin.  He loves it!!!
> 
> -nat


This is such a cute idea.  Obviously your son loves it.  If I showed it to my kids they would love it too but there is no way I will do that or I will be getting nagged to make two penguin blankets.  



Fruto76 said:


> Oh my goodness...I am so far behind. Trying to catch up, I have missed 2 PR's that were great! I love everything that has been posted. I think I'm like 15 pages behind, way TMTQ... but it's all amazing!
> I have a few things to share.
> We went to Disney for labor day weekend. Here are the kids at Chef Mickey's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie waiting for the monorail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie wore the Beach Club dress I did for PR, but this is the only pic I got of her in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned I was doing shirts for dd15's volleyball team This is half of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yesterday we had Gracie's Bday Party @ Build a Bear. She turned 10 on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I did some baby onesies for my sister's friend's baby shower. What a pain those little onesies are.  I don't know how you ladies do such fabulous work on doll clothes and baby items. I never want to touch anything that small again!


Love that group picture at Chef Mickey and the one of Gracie showing off her jeans.  I'm glad Gracie got to wear your PR dress since it is so pretty.  The birthday outfit is great.  Wow, those tie dyes came out wonderful.  If I even attempted to make one of those I would look like a smurf (covered in blue dye).  



mphalens said:


> So - I shipped a Big Give last Thursday . . . and apparently she received it on Friday!!!   So I can share pictures with y'all here:
> Peace Love Mickey decoupage jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra & Purple medium Aivilo Messenger Bag with matching ipod Touch pouch:


The jeans are so cool.  I saw that Katelyn was lovin' everything in her PTR.  Great idea to make the ipod case and the messenger bag.


----------



## Fruto76

PurpleEars said:


> Looks like your family had a great time! We were there until the Saturday on Labour Day weekend, so I guess we just missed each other!
> 
> The volleyball shirts look great!


 We did just miss each other. I am always on the lookout for Dis-boutiquers and have yet to find any in the parks. I saw lots of custom tops and skirts at Chef Mickey's, but nobody I talked to was from here. It's like all those movies... One day I will find my, ugh... peeps.



DMGeurts said:


> I totally love everything.  You take such wonderful, clear pictures.  I just love all of Gracie's outfits - and she looks like she adores them too!  And the tyedye shirts - AMAZING!!!  I wish I could learn to do that - but I am sure I would just make a huge mess.  It might actually be something my oldest dd would wear for our trip though...  Hmmmm....
> 
> 
> I am trying to stay caught up on this thread... but I honestly didn't realize how busy my outfit challenge would keep me...  I've knocked out a few outfits, but I have lots more to go.
> 
> D~


Thank you... I see your challenge in your siggy Yippee!!!...I must go read and catch up!



mphalens said:


> OMG!  I LOVE it ALL!!!!
> 
> 
> So - I shipped a Big Give last Thursday . . . and apparently she received it on Friday!!!   So I can share pictures with y'all here:
> Peace Love Mickey decoupage jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra & Purple medium Aivilo Messenger Bag with matching ipod Touch pouch:



Thank you. 
I love, love, LOVE the jeans! Any tween would flip over those!!!  The bag and ipod case are awesome, too. 



teresajoy said:


> I love the pictures!!!! Everyone looks great!! Gracie is such a cutie!!! I love her cupcake skirt!


 Thank you!


dianemom2 said:


> All the Disney things look great!  Your Gracie obviously loves to model for you!  Her birthday outfit is adorable.
> 
> I also don't know how people applique on the tiny things!  I don't know how Dorrine makes all those doll clothes.  I think my big, clumsy fingers would end up in the way the whole time I was trying to sew those tiny things!


Thanks. And yes, Gracie LOVES the camera, but she does still love the things I make her, too. I feel like I am lucky that she goes for it at 10. Although I will admit, I thought she was getting too old to have a Build a Bear party, but seems like maybe I was wrong. All but 2 girls showed up and everyone had a wonderful time. One of those things maybe where the kids are afraid to say they like something because it might seem babyish, but really they still love them!  If it were up to me I would keep 'em young as long as possible!


----------



## abfight

QUESTION

I know that there is a seperate forum for this but you guys are way more helpful.  OK get ready for a shocker, READY.  I have never been to disney and neither have my girls.  Hopefully we can remedy that next summer.  Now for the questions, I need tips on doing disney, keep a reasonable budget in mind.  1.  Do we really need to stay in the park (is it worth the added expense)  2. Should we do the dining package.  3.  What resort should we stay in and what are the top 4 or 5 things that we have to do.  P.S. the girls will be 4 and 7 when we go next June.

Thanks and I'm so excited


----------



## aboveH20

I just got back from mailing pillows to GKTW and a Big Give package.

Look at the neato stamps I got.  (I sure don't use many of those sticky things these days, but with no trips to Disney planned, I can sit and look at my stamps.)


----------



## Diz-Mommy

aboveH20 said:


> I just got back from mailing pillows to GKTW and a Big Give package.
> 
> Look at the neato stamps I got.  (I sure don't use many of those sticky things these days, but with no trips to Disney planned, I can sit and look at my stamps.)



I love those!! Gonna have to swoop some of those up myself!


----------



## dianemom2

Fruto76 said:


> Thanks. And yes, Gracie LOVES the camera, but she does still love the things I make her, too. I feel like I am lucky that she goes for it at 10. Although I will admit, I thought she was getting too old to have a Build a Bear party, but seems like maybe I was wrong. All but 2 girls showed up and everyone had a wonderful time. One of those things maybe where the kids are afraid to say they like something because it might seem babyish, but really they still love them!  If it were up to me I would keep 'em young as long as possible!



You are very lucky that she will still wear everything that you make for her at 10 years old.  My two told me that they were done wearing Disney outfits when they were about that age so enjoy it!  They will still wear the Mickey tie dyes though.  Mine both still love Build A  Bear and want to look in the store whenever we go to the mall.  But they don't play with the bears anymore like they used to.


----------



## VBAndrea

natale1980 said:


> Haven't posted in a very long time!!
> 
> Just made my son a Club Penguin Blanket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colors look a lot more faded then in real life.  It is a neon orange penguin.  He loves it!!!
> 
> -nat


So cute!!!!


Fruto76 said:


> Oh my goodness...I am so far behind. Trying to catch up, I have missed 2 PR's that were great! I love everything that has been posted. I think I'm like 15 pages behind, way TMTQ... but it's all amazing!
> I have a few things to share.
> We went to Disney for labor day weekend. Here are the kids at Chef Mickey's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie waiting for the monorail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie wore the Beach Club dress I did for PR, but this is the only pic I got of her in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned I was doing shirts for dd15's volleyball team This is half of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad those are done!
> 
> And yesterday we had Gracie's Bday Party @ Build a Bear. She turned 10 on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I did some baby onesies for my sister's friend's baby shower. What a pain those little onesies are.  I don't know how you ladies do such fabulous work on doll clothes and baby items. I never want to touch anything that small again!


GREAT photos!  I have only ever seen pics of Gracie before, but now I can say that the whole family is indeed great looking   Your oldest two look a lot alike in the eyes and nose.  I love Gracie's capris!  I may make myself a pair next time I go to Dis.

The tie dyes are fantastic but I still you are insane for doing them!

And thank you for letting me know to make burp cloths instead of onesies for an upcoming baby gift!



mphalens said:


> So - I shipped a Big Give last Thursday . . . and apparently she received it on Friday!!!   So I can share pictures with y'all here:
> Peace Love Mickey decoupage jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra & Purple medium Aivilo Messenger Bag with matching ipod Touch pouch:


AHHHHHH!!!  I was running errands all morning and this particular BG was the one I forgot to do -- thank goodness you posted to remind me. Off I go again.....

The gifts are fabulous!  I know Katelyn has to be in love with everything.  I am not showing any of it to my dd!!  You did a super fabulous job!!!!



aboveH20 said:


> I just got back from mailing pillows to GKTW and a Big Give package.
> 
> Look at the neato stamps I got.  (I sure don't use many of those sticky things these days, but with no trips to Disney planned, I can sit and look at my stamps.)


Very cool!



abfight said:


> QUESTION
> 
> I know that there is a seperate forum for this but you guys are way more helpful.  OK get ready for a shocker, READY.  I have never been to disney and neither have my girls.  Hopefully we can remedy that next summer.  Now for the questions, I need tips on doing disney, keep a reasonable budget in mind.  1.  Do we really need to stay in the park (is it worth the added expense)  2. Should we do the dining package.  3.  What resort should we stay in and what are the top 4 or 5 things that we have to do.  P.S. the girls will be 4 and 7 when we go next June.
> 
> Thanks and I'm so excited


This has to be quick cuz I have tons to do --- I highly prefer Dis resorts.  I loved the dining package -- made everything easy and you didn't have to think about prices.  I LOVED AKL, but we got a nice discount!  Sign up now on the go disney site or whatever it is and hopefully they will send you some offers.


----------



## NiniMorris

I am feeling like such a slacker right now!  I have been working my (a bit too large) rear off getting everything done for Disney.  I managed to finish the shirts on Sunday afternoon and took a long nap!

This morning I got them all photographed and posted on facebook, then spent over two hours at a doctors appt that should have only taken 10 minutes (just a booster shot!)

Now I am sitting here trying to decide what I want to do next.  I have NEVER had that problem before!  I always have 10 projects waiting to be finished at any given time.  I actually finished getting all the fabric ready for my own personal autograph quilt a few minutes ago, and now I am sitting here.....

I actually have nothing to do until to until tomorrow morning when I do the online check in.  This is the first time I have ever had this much time left over for a Disney trip, I literally don't know what to do with myself!


I think it is time to plan my next Disney trip...no wait, that is already in the planning stages.  It will be a 35th anniversary vow renewal cruise/Disney park trip next August...


(Don't hate me because I'm bored!)


Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> I am feeling like such a slacker right now!  I have been working my (a bit too large) rear off getting everything done for Disney.  I managed to finish the shirts on Sunday afternoon and took a long nap!
> 
> This morning I got them all photographed and posted on facebook, then spent over two hours at a doctors appt that should have only taken 10 minutes (just a booster shot!)
> 
> Now I am sitting here trying to decide what I want to do next.  I have NEVER had that problem before!  I always have 10 projects waiting to be finished at any given time.  I actually finished getting all the fabric ready for my own personal autograph quilt a few minutes ago, and now I am sitting here.....
> 
> I actually have nothing to do until to until tomorrow morning when I do the online check in.  This is the first time I have ever had this much time left over for a Disney trip, I literally don't know what to do with myself!
> 
> 
> I think it is time to plan my next Disney trip...no wait, that is already in the planning stages.  It will be a 35th anniversary vow renewal cruise/Disney park trip next August...
> 
> 
> (Don't hate me because I'm bored!)
> 
> 
> Nini



I just want you to know I hate you because you are bored. (Editing to add a sarcastic smilie here but I can't figure out how to add a smilie whilst editing <---insert confused smilie here).

I have a list of things you can do for me if you'd like.  By the time you get over here the fabric will be out of the wash and you can start cutting!

I am still waiting on fabric for my project runway and one I ordered off etsy hasn't even been shipped yet!!!  I am getting very skeptical of ever getting it done on time.  I bought all my BG fabric this morning though -- that's what's in the wash and then I can get busy.  I had best go clean and do the yard work in the mean time (I still haven't cleaned the back yard after the hurricane, nor have I reassembled our screened in porch, nor have I staked two trees that now need staking.  UGH!  Since I've started sewing I now hate yard work.


----------



## NiniMorris

VBAndrea said:


> I just want you to know I hate you because you are bored. (Editing to add a sarcastic smilie here but I can't figure out how to add a smilie whilst editing <---insert confused smilie here).
> 
> I have a list of things you can do for me if you'd like.  By the time you get over here the fabric will be out of the wash and you can start cutting!
> 
> I am still waiting on fabric for my project runway and one I ordered off etsy hasn't even been shipped yet!!!  I am getting very skeptical of ever getting it done on time.  I bought all my BG fabric this morning though -- that's what's in the wash and then I can get busy.  I had best go clean and do the yard work in the mean time (I still haven't cleaned the back yard after the hurricane, nor have I reassembled our screened in porch, nor have I staked two trees that now need staking.  UGH!  Since I've started sewing I now hate yard work.




Probably by the time I got there you will have it already finished!


LOL!

NINI


----------



## sp0ngem0nkey

When I first joined I was looking for a sewing area.. I think there are so many talented people here that you should get your own sewing section somewhere on this forum. I would think by the arts and craft area Just For Fun. 

Anyway, I did eventually find this thread. I must say it is addicting. I introduced myself to my sewing machine. We are as tight as me going to and meeting the Moon. I really know nothing about sewing but with my Disney addiction I gave it a try for my DD4. Well, I googled pillowcase dresses and learned how to make one from scratch. I even youtubed how to make a French Seam so I impressed myself. LOL.  This is really simple but really an accomplishment from someone who has never made a piece of clothing.

I even learned how to make bows. Who would have guessed! so, here it is-





Just want to say thank you to all the talented people here. I would not have tried this if I did not read this thread.


----------



## sp0ngem0nkey

oh and I can't let DD4 pose in it since she had no idea we are going to Disney in a few weeks!! pics later...


----------



## Colleen27

mphalens said:


> My email has gone haywire!  I haven't gotten an email notification about this thread in DAYS . . . and not like I could forget y'all, but the email always reminds me to go read the thread RIGHT THEN, kwim???



I'm not sure it is just you... I haven't been getting many notifications from the DIS over the last few days, and I have about a million subscribed threads. 



mphalens said:


> So - I shipped a Big Give last Thursday . . . and apparently she received it on Friday!!!   So I can share pictures with y'all here:
> Peace Love Mickey decoupage jeans:



LOVE the jeans! Those are so cool. 

Since the voting is closed, I just have to share some pics of my PR5 outfit. 
 Remember I posted about dilemma about a custom for a day spent at AK, Fort Wilderness AND Chef Mickey? This was my solution, a basic Minnie-dot halter dress with lots of accessories:






But I didn't have all the accessories done for the deadline, just the restaurant-inspired elements. Then I added these:












The sash is reversible, to add the splash of theme without carrying a lot of extra clothing around, and I'm still working on the other accessories to tie it all together. 

For during the day at AK I have a zebra sunhat (don't mind the silly model, it was past her bedtime and she was a bit slap-happy). 






I haven't decided yet on what to do with the other fabric, I'm thinking a headband (she doesn't do hair clips/bows ) and maybe a shrug/wrap of some sort in case it gets a little cool when the sun goes down.


----------



## NiniMorris

Colleen27 said:


> I'm not sure it is just you... I haven't been getting many notifications from the DIS over the last few days, and I have about a million subscribed threads.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the jeans! Those are so cool.
> 
> Since the voting is closed, I just have to share some pics of my PR5 outfit.
> Remember I posted about dilemma about a custom for a day spent at AK, Fort Wilderness AND Chef Mickey? This was my solution, a basic Minnie-dot halter dress with lots of accessories:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I didn't have all the accessories done for the deadline, just the restaurant-inspired elements. Then I added these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sash is reversible, to add the splash of theme without carrying a lot of extra clothing around, and I'm still working on the other accessories to tie it all together.
> 
> For during the day at AK I have a zebra sunhat (don't mind the silly model, it was past her bedtime and she was a bit slap-happy).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't decided yet on what to do with the other fabric, I'm thinking a headband (she doesn't do hair clips/bows ) and maybe a shrug/wrap of some sort in case it gets a little cool when the sun goes down.



Love it....what pattern did you use for the sun hat?

Nini


----------



## alluna

HI! Did I make it to the right thread? I have been perusing old Disboutiquer threads for, oh, the better part of my workday (and lurking the DisBoards since 2008. Look, I only have a handful of posts, I am a total creep!). I baked a cake for my son's bday today, though, so we'll say it wasn't a completely unproductive day! Right? Eh? :

My name is Rain and I am an avid seamstress and mom of three, 9, 10 and 13. Since they are all older, I am having trouble playing dress-up with them these days. Now my more ridiculous costumes are worn by me and my DH, we've been together for about 8 years. 

Next week, *-WAIT-* I have to say that again. Next. Week. We are leaving for a cruise on the Disney Dream!! On the 23rd we leave to stay at the Boardwalk, Then a night at the Caribbean Beach where my sisters, mom and DH's parents will join us, then off to the Dream for 5 days!! Yes, it's a cruise with the in-laws but hey... it's a big ship, people. :

A little bit about me (because I plan on sticking around this thread!), I work as a writer, and I actually put together a lot of beginner costuming tutorials, including FX makeup and clothes. Since my kids are older (and most of the time too cool for costumes), I have started doing a lot of adult costumes for myself, my sisters and husband, all self-proclaimed nerds who are not above dressing up as our favorite characters at a local sci-fi convention! The last Disney costume I made was Ariel (with mermaid tail) for my daughter. I also work as a Disney travel specialist, but that's my side job that I kind of don't want to spam around the boards with.

So, as I continue to comb through all the great photos here, my wheels are turning.  There is the *Pirate Party* aboard the Dream and I am dying to put together some easy (as in, easy-to-pack) pirate costumes for the whole family. I think they will dress up with me if everyone else on board is swashbuckling, too! 

Otherwise, it will just be me and my husband in costume. We actually brought our full professional clown costumes aboard the Wonder for our Honeymoon for the Halloween costume contest, but lost to a mature couple dressed up as Mickey & Minnie in the shower! Wow, they deserved the win! : If I can find a photo of us in our costumes, I'll post it.

Easy pirate costumes: I am thinking some cut-up sleeveless t-shirts, eye patches, or something with stripes. : I have tooch black-out and a sponge for beards, so making them look gross is easy.

Anyone made a light-packing pirate costume with some punch? I've made a lot of piratical costumes (even worked at a Ren faire one year), but this time I need some compact ones just for the party. Ideas? Think a tattered shirt will be fine for the party?


----------



## Colleen27

NiniMorris said:


> Love it....what pattern did you use for the sun hat?



This one: http://tanglednotions.blogspot.com/2011/04/reversible-sun-hat-tutorial.html 

It went together pretty easily, though I didn't make mine reversible, just serged & topstitched the dome part so that it will be more breathable than if it were two layers of fabric. We always seem to hit AK on really hot days and Katie won't keep a hat on if it is making her sweat, so I wanted to keep it as light as possible.


----------



## branmuffin

What a beautiful family! And Awesome tie-dyed shirts. I'm tired for you just looking at them!!

OK- that comment was supposed to be for Fruto, but it didn't quote. Sorry!


----------



## SallyfromDE

abfight said:


> QUESTION
> 
> I know that there is a seperate forum for this but you guys are way more helpful.  OK get ready for a shocker, READY.  I have never been to disney and neither have my girls.  Hopefully we can remedy that next summer.  Now for the questions, I need tips on doing disney, keep a reasonable budget in mind.  1.  Do we really need to stay in the park (is it worth the added expense)  2. Should we do the dining package.  3.  What resort should we stay in and what are the top 4 or 5 things that we have to do.  P.S. the girls will be 4 and 7 when we go next June.
> 
> Thanks and I'm so excited



1: I think that staying in the park is the ultimate experience!! It helps to put you in character. . 2: I like the dining package for the convience. And when I can do free dining, all the better!! 3: I guess that depends on your budget. We like Wilderness Lodge. Port Orleans, Riverside (I hear they are opeing Royal Rooms next year) and Pop Century. And last, we always fit in a water park, and do 2 days in the Magic Kingdom. One for everything else. Time for the pool. Don't try to do commando, there is way too much to see and do. Do some homework and do what looks like is the most popular. I might even recommend TourGuideMike. 



alluna said:


> HI! Did I make it to the right thread? I have been perusing old Disboutiquer threads for, oh, the better part of my workday (and lurking the DisBoards since 2008. Look, I only have a handful of posts, I am a total creep!). I baked a cake for my son's bday today, though, so we'll say it wasn't a completely unproductive day! Right? Eh? :
> 
> My name is Rain and I am an avid seamstress and mom of three, 9, 10 and 13. Since they are all older, I am having trouble playing dress-up with them these days. Now my more ridiculous costumes are worn by me and my DH, we've been together for about 8 years.
> 
> Next week, *-WAIT-* I have to say that again. Next. Week. We are leaving for a cruise on the Disney Dream!! On the 23rd we leave to stay at the Boardwalk, Then a night at the Caribbean Beach where my sisters, mom and DH's parents will join us, then off to the Dream for 5 days!! Yes, it's a cruise with the in-laws but hey... it's a big ship, people. :
> 
> A little bit about me (because I plan on sticking around this thread!), I work as a writer, and I actually put together a lot of beginner costuming tutorials, including FX makeup and clothes. Since my kids are older (and most of the time too cool for costumes), I have started doing a lot of adult costumes for myself, my sisters and husband, all self-proclaimed nerds who are not above dressing up as our favorite characters at a local sci-fi convention! The last Disney costume I made was Ariel (with mermaid tail) for my daughter. I also work as a Disney travel specialist, but that's my side job that I kind of don't want to spam around the boards with.
> 
> So, as I continue to comb through all the great photos here, my wheels are turning.  There is the *Pirate Party* aboard the Dream and I am dying to put together some easy (as in, easy-to-pack) pirate costumes for the whole family. I think they will dress up with me if everyone else on board is swashbuckling, too!
> 
> Otherwise, it will just be me and my husband in costume. We actually brought our full professional clown costumes aboard the Wonder for our Honeymoon for the Halloween costume contest, but lost to a mature couple dressed up as Mickey & Minnie in the shower! Wow, they deserved the win! : If I can find a photo of us in our costumes, I'll post it.
> 
> Easy pirate costumes: I am thinking some cut-up sleeveless t-shirts, eye patches, or something with stripes. : I have tooch black-out and a sponge for beards, so making them look gross is easy.
> 
> Anyone made a light-packing pirate costume with some punch? I've made a lot of piratical costumes (even worked at a Ren faire one year), but this time I need some compact ones just for the party. Ideas? Think a tattered shirt will be fine for the party?



Looking forward to seeing your costumes. We love pictures.


----------



## aboveH20

natale1980 said:


> Haven't posted in a very long time!!
> 
> Just made my son a Club Penguin Blanket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colors look a lot more faded then in real life.  It is a neon orange penguin.  He loves it!!!
> 
> -nat



So cute, and the best project is one our kids love.  You nailed it. 



Fruto76 said:


> Oh my goodness...I am so far behind. Trying to catch up, I have missed 2 PR's that were great! I love everything that has been posted. I think I'm like 15 pages behind, way TMTQ... but it's all amazing!
> I have a few things to share.
> We went to Disney for labor day weekend. Here are the kids at Chef Mickey's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie wore the Beach Club dress I did for PR, but this is the only pic I got of her in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned I was doing shirts for dd15's volleyball team This is half of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad those are done!
> And yesterday we had Gracie's Bday Party @ Build a Bear. She turned 10 on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I did some baby onesies for my sister's friend's baby shower. What a pain those little onesies are. I don't know how you ladies do such fabulous work on doll clothes and baby items. I never want to touch anything that small again!



Coordinating T-shirts, funnel cake, cupcakes, tie dye shirts . . .there's a lot to love in your post.  Your creations turned out superbly.

I really like the way you did the letters in the tie dye shirts. 



mphalens said:


> So - I shipped a Big Give last Thursday . . . and apparently she received it on Friday!!!  So I can share pictures with y'all here:
> Peace Love Mickey decoupage jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra & Purple medium Aivilo Messenger Bag with matching ipod Touch pouch:



Yes, I read Mom's post, she really, really liked your jeans and bag.  Nice Job.



cogero said:


> Love the volleyball shirts. Tie Die scares me.



Me, too and me, too.



abfight said:


> QUESTION
> 
> I know that there is a seperate forum for this but you guys are way more helpful.  OK get ready for a shocker, READY.  I have never been to disney and neither have my girls.  Hopefully we can remedy that next summer.  Now for the questions, I need tips on doing disney, keep a reasonable budget in mind.  1.  Do we really need to stay in the park (is it worth the added expense)  2. Should we do the dining package.  3.  What resort should we stay in and what are the top 4 or 5 things that we have to do.  P.S. the girls will be 4 and 7 when we go next June.
> 
> Thanks and I'm so excited



The most important part is your very last sentence - that you're excited!

I think it's conveninet to stay right at WDW for a number of reasons (the buses, using your room key as a charge card, feeling like you're at Disney when you're at the hotel, Magical Express, etc.)

I've never done the dining package.  I think I've stayed at six of the resorts.  We love Caribbean Beach, but some feel it's too big.  Pop Century is a great value resort.

When my sons were that age one of their favorite things to do was to swim -- either at the resort or Typhoon Lagoon or Blizzard Beach.



NiniMorris said:


> Now I am sitting here trying to decide what I want to do next.  I have NEVER had that problem before!  I always have 10 projects waiting to be finished at any given time.  I actually finished getting all the fabric ready for my own personal autograph quilt a few minutes ago, and now I am sitting here.....
> 
> I actually have nothing to do until to until tomorrow morning when I do the online check in.  This is the first time I have ever had this much time left over for a Disney trip, I literally don't know what to do with myself!
> 
> I think it is time to plan my next Disney trip...no wait, that is already in the planning stages.  It will be a 35th anniversary vow renewal cruise/Disney park trip next August...
> 
> (Don't hate me because I'm bored!)
> 
> 
> Nini



Kinda wierd not to have anything to do, isn't it?  Watch out for the lull before the storm. Maybe your DH will come home today and tell you he's won a trip to Disneyland Paris for the weekend and you'll have to make some berets with mouse ears.  



VBAndrea said:


> . . . laundry . . .



Whoops. Where's the undo button when you need it?  I didn't mean to delete EVERYTHING.

My washing machine just walked by and wanted to say  to your  .



sp0ngem0nkey said:


> When I first joined I was looking for a sewing area.. I think there are so many talented people here that you should get your own sewing section somewhere on this forum. I would think by the arts and craft area Just For Fun.
> 
> Anyway, I did eventually find this thread. I must say it is addicting. I introduced myself to my sewing machine. We are as tight as me going to and meeting the Moon. I really know nothing about sewing but with my Disney addiction I gave it a try for my DD4. Well, I googled pillowcase dresses and learned how to make one from scratch. I even youtubed how to make a French Seam so I impressed myself. LOL.  This is really simple but really an accomplishment from someone who has never made a piece of clothing.
> 
> I even learned how to make bows. Who would have guessed! so, here it is-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to say thank you to all the talented people here. I would not have tried this if I did not read this thread.



Addicting is the word.  I love your dress and the bow.



Colleen27 said:


> Since the voting is closed, I just have to share some pics of my PR5 outfit.
> Remember I posted about dilemma about a custom for a day spent at AK, Fort Wilderness AND Chef Mickey? This was my solution, a basic Minnie-dot halter dress with lots of accessories:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I didn't have all the accessories done for the deadline, just the restaurant-inspired elements. Then I added these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sash is reversible, to add the splash of theme without carrying a lot of extra clothing around, and I'm still working on the other accessories to tie it all together.
> 
> For during the day at AK I have a zebra sunhat (don't mind the silly model, it was past her bedtime and she was a bit slap-happy).



I love the way you made the dress so versatile.  Great work and enjoy Chef Mickey.



alluna said:


> HI! Did I make it to the right thread? I have been perusing old Disboutiquer threads for, oh, the better part of my workday (and lurking the DisBoards since 2008. Look, I only have a handful of posts, I am a total creep!). I baked a cake for my son's bday today, though, so we'll say it wasn't a completely unproductive day! Right? Eh? :
> 
> My name is Rain and I am an avid seamstress and mom of three, 9, 10 and 13. Since they are all older, I am having trouble playing dress-up with them these days. Now my more ridiculous costumes are worn by me and my DH, we've been together for about 8 years.
> 
> Next week, *-WAIT-* I have to say that again. Next. Week. We are leaving for a cruise on the Disney Dream!! On the 23rd we leave to stay at the Boardwalk, Then a night at the Caribbean Beach where my sisters, mom and DH's parents will join us, then off to the Dream for 5 days!! Yes, it's a cruise with the in-laws but hey... it's a big ship, people. :
> 
> A little bit about me (because I plan on sticking around this thread!), I work as a writer, and I actually put together a lot of beginner costuming tutorials, including FX makeup and clothes. Since my kids are older (and most of the time too cool for costumes), I have started doing a lot of adult costumes for myself, my sisters and husband, all self-proclaimed nerds who are not above dressing up as our favorite characters at a local sci-fi convention! The last Disney costume I made was Ariel (with mermaid tail) for my daughter. I also work as a Disney travel specialist, but that's my side job that I kind of don't want to spam around the boards with.
> 
> So, as I continue to comb through all the great photos here, my wheels are turning.  There is the *Pirate Party* aboard the Dream and I am dying to put together some easy (as in, easy-to-pack) pirate costumes for the whole family. I think they will dress up with me if everyone else on board is swashbuckling, too!
> 
> Otherwise, it will just be me and my husband in costume. We actually brought our full professional clown costumes aboard the Wonder for our Honeymoon for the Halloween costume contest, but lost to a mature couple dressed up as Mickey & Minnie in the shower! Wow, they deserved the win! : If I can find a photo of us in our costumes, I'll post it.
> 
> Easy pirate costumes: I am thinking some cut-up sleeveless t-shirts, eye patches, or something with stripes. : I have tooch black-out and a sponge for beards, so making them look gross is easy.
> 
> Anyone made a light-packing pirate costume with some punch? I've made a lot of piratical costumes (even worked at a Ren faire one year), but this time I need some compact ones just for the party. Ideas? Think a tattered shirt will be fine for the party?



  I'm not much help with  ideas.  We just used the bandanas they gave us for our pirate gear.


----------



## cogero

NiniMorris said:


> I am feeling like such a slacker right now!  I have been working my (a bit too large) rear off getting everything done for Disney.  I managed to finish the shirts on Sunday afternoon and took a long nap!
> 
> This morning I got them all photographed and posted on facebook, then spent over two hours at a doctors appt that should have only taken 10 minutes (just a booster shot!)
> 
> Now I am sitting here trying to decide what I want to do next.  I have NEVER had that problem before!  I always have 10 projects waiting to be finished at any given time.  I actually finished getting all the fabric ready for my own personal autograph quilt a few minutes ago, and now I am sitting here.....
> 
> I actually have nothing to do until to until tomorrow morning when I do the online check in.  This is the first time I have ever had this much time left over for a Disney trip, I literally don't know what to do with myself!
> 
> 
> I think it is time to plan my next Disney trip...no wait, that is already in the planning stages.  It will be a 35th anniversary vow renewal cruise/Disney park trip next August...
> 
> 
> (Don't hate me because I'm bored!)
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini I always have another trip planned it is one small thing that keeps me sane.



sp0ngem0nkey said:


> When I first joined I was looking for a sewing area.. I think there are so many talented people here that you should get your own sewing section somewhere on this forum. I would think by the arts and craft area Just For Fun.
> 
> Anyway, I did eventually find this thread. I must say it is addicting. I introduced myself to my sewing machine. We are as tight as me going to and meeting the Moon. I really know nothing about sewing but with my Disney addiction I gave it a try for my DD4. Well, I googled pillowcase dresses and learned how to make one from scratch. I even youtubed how to make a French Seam so I impressed myself. LOL.  This is really simple but really an accomplishment from someone who has never made a piece of clothing.
> 
> I even learned how to make bows. Who would have guessed! so, here it is-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to say thank you to all the talented people here. I would not have tried this if I did not read this thread.



Love your projects. Would love to see action shots when you get back.

Girls I am going to upload pictures to photobucket tonite so I can share some of the customs in action.

Things are finally calming down. My mom was in the hospital again and is being discharged today. Do you know I am already counting the days bigtime to the next trip.

I have done no sewing since we arrived home but have loads of ideas.


----------



## aboveH20

A number of months ago D~ introduced us to _Oliver + S_ and their FREE popover pattern.  I made one then and had three more planned, which somehow never got made -- until now.

AG lovers, I have a feeling you're going to cringe when you see Dorrrine's unkempt hair.   I'm saving up for a comb!

*For Work*





As you can tell, it's casual Friday -- no shoes, although she does have stockings,  made following livndizney's directions.

*For Play*





I used a human size pattern for the flower hair thingys.  They're way too big.  I forget that Dorrrine and Ginger aren't human sometimes. 

*For a Rainy Day*

Last year when I was at WDW the pseudo monsoons came.  Need something for those rainy days!











Printed on the bottom of the fabric it said "This is not a toy."  I'm hoping Disney security doesn't show up at my door, but I cut that line off so I _think_ I'm okay.

And FYI, everything is perfect, nothing is wonky.  If it LOOKS wonky it's because within 12 days my part of NY went through an earthquake, tropical storm, and tornado, so it's just the house that's uneven, not my sewing. 

That's all folks.


----------



## Meshell2002

alluna said:


> HI! Did I make it to the right thread? I have been perusing old Disboutiquer threads for, oh, the better part of my workday (and lurking the DisBoards since 2008. Look, I only have a handful of posts, I am a total creep!). I baked a cake for my son's bday today, though, so we'll say it wasn't a completely unproductive day! Right? Eh? :
> 
> My name is Rain and I am an avid seamstress and mom of three, 9, 10 and 13. Since they are all older, I am having trouble playing dress-up with them these days. Now my more ridiculous costumes are worn by me and my DH, we've been together for about 8 years.
> 
> Next week, *-WAIT-* I have to say that again. Next. Week. We are leaving for a cruise on the Disney Dream!! On the 23rd we leave to stay at the Boardwalk, Then a night at the Caribbean Beach where my sisters, mom and DH's parents will join us, then off to the Dream for 5 days!! Yes, it's a cruise with the in-laws but hey... it's a big ship, people. :
> 
> A little bit about me (because I plan on sticking around this thread!), I work as a writer, and I actually put together a lot of beginner costuming tutorials, including FX makeup and clothes. Since my kids are older (and most of the time too cool for costumes), I have started doing a lot of adult costumes for myself, my sisters and husband, all self-proclaimed nerds who are not above dressing up as our favorite characters at a local sci-fi convention! The last Disney costume I made was Ariel (with mermaid tail) for my daughter. I also work as a Disney travel specialist, but that's my side job that I kind of don't want to spam around the boards with.
> 
> So, as I continue to comb through all the great photos here, my wheels are turning.  There is the *Pirate Party* aboard the Dream and I am dying to put together some easy (as in, easy-to-pack) pirate costumes for the whole family. I think they will dress up with me if everyone else on board is swashbuckling, too!
> 
> Otherwise, it will just be me and my husband in costume. We actually brought our full professional clown costumes aboard the Wonder for our Honeymoon for the Halloween costume contest, but lost to a mature couple dressed up as Mickey & Minnie in the shower! Wow, they deserved the win! : If I can find a photo of us in our costumes, I'll post it.
> 
> Easy pirate costumes: I am thinking some cut-up sleeveless t-shirts, eye patches, or something with stripes. : I have tooch black-out and a sponge for beards, so making them look gross is easy.
> 
> Anyone made a light-packing pirate costume with some punch? I've made a lot of piratical costumes (even worked at a Ren faire one year), but this time I need some compact ones just for the party. Ideas? Think a tattered shirt will be fine for the party?



Welcome! we love pics 



aboveH20 said:


> A number of months ago D~ introduced us to _Oliver + S_ and their FREE popover pattern.  I made one then and had three more planned, which somehow never got made -- until now.
> 
> AG lovers, I have a feeling you're going to cringe when you see Dorrrine's unkempt hair.   I'm saving up for a comb!
> 
> *For Work*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell, it's casual Friday -- no shoes, although she does have stockings,  made following livndizney's directions.
> 
> *For Play*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a human size pattern for the flower hair thingys.  They're way too big.  I forget that Dorrrine and Ginger aren't human sometimes.
> 
> *For a Rainy Day*
> 
> Last year when I was at WDW the pseudo monsoons came.  Need something for those rainy days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Printed on the bottom of the fabric it said "This is not a toy."  I'm hoping Disney security doesn't show up at my door, but I cut that line off so I _think_ I'm okay.
> 
> And FYI, everything is perfect, nothing is wonky.  If it LOOKS wonky it's because within 12 days my part of NY went through an earthquake, tropical storm, and tornado, so it's just the house that's uneven, not my sewing.
> 
> That's all folks.



looks great Cheryl! and you know you can buy a small wire wig hairbrush at beauty supply stores and it'll only be about $1.50

Well Dorrrines hair still looks more kepmt than DD....


Nini---little jealous you are bored....I have trip stuff to work on and gifts to make for this month's church baby shower....6 couples being honored...Kinda glad I only really know 3 of them


----------



## squirrel

abfight said:


> QUESTION
> 
> I know that there is a seperate forum for this but you guys are way more helpful.  OK get ready for a shocker, READY.  I have never been to disney and neither have my girls.  Hopefully we can remedy that next summer.  Now for the questions, I need tips on doing disney, keep a reasonable budget in mind.  1.  Do we really need to stay in the park (is it worth the added expense)  2. Should we do the dining package.  3.  What resort should we stay in and what are the top 4 or 5 things that we have to do.  P.S. the girls will be 4 and 7 when we go next June.
> 
> Thanks and I'm so excited



At WDW, I stay on property.  For DL, I stay off property.

You get a lot more when you stay on property at WDW.  ME bus will pick you up from the airport and take you back (you won't need a car).  If you drive to WDW parking is free at the parks.  You can have all of your purchases sent to your resort (no lost or stolen items).  You can enjoy Extra Magic Hours at the parks.  You really get the Disney feel being onsite.

I stay at the Value Resorts.  I also go during Free Dining as it saves me quite a bit of $.  It also feels more like an all inclusive vacation.  I have been upgrading to the DDP, but for a first trip I'd stick with the QSDP and maybe add in one or two TS meals if you want.  I think your girls would enjoy Pop or All-Star Movies the best.


----------



## ellenbenny

aboveH20 said:


> A number of months ago D~ introduced us to _Oliver + S_ and their FREE popover pattern.  I made one then and had three more planned, which somehow never got made -- until now.
> 
> AG lovers, I have a feeling you're going to cringe when you see Dorrrine's unkempt hair.   I'm saving up for a comb!
> 
> *For Work*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell, it's casual Friday -- no shoes, although she does have stockings,  made following livndizney's directions.
> 
> *For Play*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a human size pattern for the flower hair thingys.  They're way too big.  I forget that Dorrrine and Ginger aren't human sometimes.
> 
> *For a Rainy Day*
> 
> Last year when I was at WDW the pseudo monsoons came.  Need something for those rainy days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Printed on the bottom of the fabric it said "This is not a toy."  I'm hoping Disney security doesn't show up at my door, but I cut that line off so I _think_ I'm okay.
> 
> And FYI, everything is perfect, nothing is wonky.  If it LOOKS wonky it's because within 12 days my part of NY went through an earthquake, tropical storm, and tornado, so it's just the house that's uneven, not my sewing.
> 
> That's all folks.



The dresses are fabulous.   I have to say I would have never thought to make a dress from that "fabric" for a rainy day, but it is perfect, and you did a great job with the placement of the designs, very creative!!


----------



## ellenbenny

Here was my PR entry for this week, a fairly simple one as I did not have a lot of time.  I also had trouble coming up with an idea for a technique I had never done before although I am sure there are probably plenty out there that I just couldn't think of under pressure!  My new "technique" was decoupage.


----------



## NiniMorris

aboveH20 said:


> A number of months ago D~ introduced us to _Oliver + S_ and their FREE popover pattern.  I made one then and had three more planned, which somehow never got made -- until now.
> 
> AG lovers, I have a feeling you're going to cringe when you see Dorrrine's unkempt hair.   I'm saving up for a comb!
> 
> *For Work*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell, it's casual Friday -- no shoes, although she does have stockings,  made following livndizney's directions.
> 
> *For Play*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a human size pattern for the flower hair thingys.  They're way too big.  I forget that Dorrrine and Ginger aren't human sometimes.
> 
> *For a Rainy Day*
> 
> Last year when I was at WDW the pseudo monsoons came.  Need something for those rainy days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Printed on the bottom of the fabric it said "This is not a toy."  I'm hoping Disney security doesn't show up at my door, but I cut that line off so I _think_ I'm okay.
> 
> And FYI, everything is perfect, nothing is wonky.  If it LOOKS wonky it's because within 12 days my part of NY went through an earthquake, tropical storm, and tornado, so it's just the house that's uneven, not my sewing.
> 
> That's all folks.



My 11 year old daughter squealed with delight at your rainy day dress!  She informed me we have some of that 'fabric' in my room!  And, she does not have a AG doll yet, maybe I should look at a GA doll for her as well!


And I am glad to see you were able to use some of that 'fabric' since your new 'tenant' wanted to un-Disney-fy your sewing quadrant!


Nini


----------



## clhemsath

princesskayla said:


> I don't recall that one - wish I could see it as well. I am going a cruise in Nov and I am trying not to kill myself sewing either, but alas, I have way too many plans and not enough time. What are you sewing for? I have plans for an embrakation outfit, a general cruise outfit ( I ordered custom fabric from spoonflower for that one!), a Toy Story one, an Animators Palate one, a Formal one, one for Triton's, and one for Parrot Cay.
> 
> My Golden Mickey dress (formal one) is Gold, of course, with small Mickey head embroidered at the hem. Very simple. The pattern is so elegant. I have that one cut out and I will post it soon.
> 
> 
> I still have not convinced my 2 yo to wear the Animator's Palate dress. She had better wear it to dinner - or there will be a very unhappy momma!



 Hi Joni!  I saw this when you originally posted it, but I was on my difficult to post on computer, so I waiting.  I just randomally remembered that I never did!  So sorry!

We are going on a 7 day cruise on the Fantasy next summer, so I am trying to match up the resturants, shows and design of the new ship.  When I finally did the math, it is 62 total outfits that I want to make (15 outfits for my two DDs and their AG dolls). I PROMISED this time I would actually finish the doll outfits.  Last trip I said I would, but never got around to it.  I have actually noticed by the time I get to the fourth one of an outfit I am tired of it.  I also made a pirate outfit for our cousin that is going with us and her doll, getting me to 16.  



So, I have basically a play outfit for during the day and a dinner/show dress every night.  The ideas I have are the Beach Club dress cased from Ann (Thanks again Ann!), a villians dress, a stepsisters shirt and skirt for play, the jake and the neverland pirate stripwork jumper from a few weeks ago, a cruise ship pillowase dress, Enchanted Garden dress (Cased from Froggy with her Vine Princess set, Thanks Jessica!), an animators palate Feliz, a retro minnie feliz with peacock back (matches the lobby of the Fantasy drawing) and a few others.

 Luckily, I still have about 9 months to go.  Oh, I forgot, I signed up for fish extenders for four families, so I am going to make their gifts too.  What is wrong with me?!?!

I can't wait to see what you come up with


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

sp0ngem0nkey said:


> When I first joined I was looking for a sewing area.. I think there are so many talented people here that you should get your own sewing section somewhere on this forum. I would think by the arts and craft area Just For Fun.
> 
> Anyway, I did eventually find this thread. I must say it is addicting. I introduced myself to my sewing machine. We are as tight as me going to and meeting the Moon. I really know nothing about sewing but with my Disney addiction I gave it a try for my DD4. Well, I googled pillowcase dresses and learned how to make one from scratch. I even youtubed how to make a French Seam so I impressed myself. LOL.  This is really simple but really an accomplishment from someone who has never made a piece of clothing.
> 
> I even learned how to make bows. Who would have guessed! so, here it is-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to say thank you to all the talented people here. I would not have tried this if I did not read this thread.


*great job!!!!! and welcome!*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Colleen27 said:


> I'm not sure it is just you... I haven't been getting many notifications from the DIS over the last few days, and I have about a million subscribed threads.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the jeans! Those are so cool.
> 
> Since the voting is closed, I just have to share some pics of my PR5 outfit.
> Remember I posted about dilemma about a custom for a day spent at AK, Fort Wilderness AND Chef Mickey? This was my solution, a basic Minnie-dot halter dress with lots of accessories:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I didn't have all the accessories done for the deadline, just the restaurant-inspired elements. Then I added these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sash is reversible, to add the splash of theme without carrying a lot of extra clothing around, and I'm still working on the other accessories to tie it all together.
> 
> For during the day at AK I have a zebra sunhat (don't mind the silly model, it was past her bedtime and she was a bit slap-happy).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't decided yet on what to do with the other fabric, I'm thinking a headband (she doesn't do hair clips/bows ) and maybe a shrug/wrap of some sort in case it gets a little cool when the sun goes down.


*wonderful way to dress for a fun filled day! *


----------



## ellenbenny

Colleen27 said:


> Since the voting is closed, I just have to share some pics of my PR5 outfit.
> Remember I posted about dilemma about a custom for a day spent at AK, Fort Wilderness AND Chef Mickey? This was my solution, a basic Minnie-dot halter dress with lots of accessories:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I didn't have all the accessories done for the deadline, just the restaurant-inspired elements. Then I added these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sash is reversible, to add the splash of theme without carrying a lot of extra clothing around, and I'm still working on the other accessories to tie it all together.
> 
> For during the day at AK I have a zebra sunhat (don't mind the silly model, it was past her bedtime and she was a bit slap-happy).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't decided yet on what to do with the other fabric, I'm thinking a headband (she doesn't do hair clips/bows ) and maybe a shrug/wrap of some sort in case it gets a little cool when the sun goes down.



ADORABLE!! The dress and the little girl.  What a great idea to do the minnie dot with accessories, brilliant!  I love it all!!!


----------



## mphalens

First - thanks for all the compliments on the jeans for Katelyn!  I'm SO glad she liked them - I was SO worried about them not being "cool" enough for a pre-teen   But I think I passed the "cool" test 



Colleen27 said:


> I'm not sure it is just you... I haven't been getting many notifications from the DIS over the last few days, and I have about a million subscribed threads.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the jeans! Those are so cool.
> 
> Since the voting is closed, I just have to share some pics of my PR5 outfit.
> Remember I posted about dilemma about a custom for a day spent at AK, Fort Wilderness AND Chef Mickey? This was my solution, a basic Minnie-dot halter dress with lots of accessories:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I didn't have all the accessories done for the deadline, just the restaurant-inspired elements. Then I added these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sash is reversible, to add the splash of theme without carrying a lot of extra clothing around, and I'm still working on the other accessories to tie it all together.
> 
> For during the day at AK I have a zebra sunhat (don't mind the silly model, it was past her bedtime and she was a bit slap-happy).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't decided yet on what to do with the other fabric, I'm thinking a headband (she doesn't do hair clips/bows ) and maybe a shrug/wrap of some sort in case it gets a little cool when the sun goes down.



OMG!  Will you make ME one of these dresses???  I LOVE it!!!  Love the little accessories to tie in with your various stops during the day. Love the dress, just LOVE it!  Which pattern did you use???



alluna said:


> HI! Did I make it to the right thread? I have been perusing old Disboutiquer threads for, oh, the better part of my workday (and lurking the DisBoards since 2008. Look, I only have a handful of posts, I am a total creep!). I baked a cake for my son's bday today, though, so we'll say it wasn't a completely unproductive day! Right? Eh? :
> 
> My name is Rain and I am an avid seamstress and mom of three, 9, 10 and 13. Since they are all older, I am having trouble playing dress-up with them these days. Now my more ridiculous costumes are worn by me and my DH, we've been together for about 8 years.
> 
> Next week, *-WAIT-* I have to say that again. Next. Week. We are leaving for a cruise on the Disney Dream!! On the 23rd we leave to stay at the Boardwalk, Then a night at the Caribbean Beach where my sisters, mom and DH's parents will join us, then off to the Dream for 5 days!! Yes, it's a cruise with the in-laws but hey... it's a big ship, people. :
> 
> A little bit about me (because I plan on sticking around this thread!), I work as a writer, and I actually put together a lot of beginner costuming tutorials, including FX makeup and clothes. Since my kids are older (and most of the time too cool for costumes), I have started doing a lot of adult costumes for myself, my sisters and husband, all self-proclaimed nerds who are not above dressing up as our favorite characters at a local sci-fi convention! The last Disney costume I made was Ariel (with mermaid tail) for my daughter. I also work as a Disney travel specialist, but that's my side job that I kind of don't want to spam around the boards with.
> 
> So, as I continue to comb through all the great photos here, my wheels are turning.  There is the *Pirate Party* aboard the Dream and I am dying to put together some easy (as in, easy-to-pack) pirate costumes for the whole family. I think they will dress up with me if everyone else on board is swashbuckling, too!
> 
> Otherwise, it will just be me and my husband in costume. We actually brought our full professional clown costumes aboard the Wonder for our Honeymoon for the Halloween costume contest, but lost to a mature couple dressed up as Mickey & Minnie in the shower! Wow, they deserved the win! : If I can find a photo of us in our costumes, I'll post it.
> 
> Easy pirate costumes: I am thinking some cut-up sleeveless t-shirts, eye patches, or something with stripes. : I have tooch black-out and a sponge for beards, so making them look gross is easy.
> 
> Anyone made a light-packing pirate costume with some punch? I've made a lot of piratical costumes (even worked at a Ren faire one year), but this time I need some compact ones just for the party. Ideas? Think a tattered shirt will be fine for the party?



I've been perusing (did I spell that correctly?) pirate ideas for my boys -who make me bonkers with their back and forth on WANTING pirate outfits for our trip- and I'm thinking black vests (www.danamadeit.com has a freebie pattern), white peasant tops with some lacing at the neck, red & white striped capris with jagged hems . . . maybe some black boots, bandanas . . . some sort of pirate-y belt . . . hope that helps!  Can't wait to see pictures of your work!!!



aboveH20 said:


> A number of months ago D~ introduced us to _Oliver + S_ and their FREE popover pattern.  I made one then and had three more planned, which somehow never got made -- until now.
> 
> AG lovers, I have a feeling you're going to cringe when you see Dorrrine's unkempt hair.   I'm saving up for a comb!
> 
> *For Work*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell, it's casual Friday -- no shoes, although she does have stockings,  made following livndizney's directions.
> 
> *For Play*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a human size pattern for the flower hair thingys.  They're way too big.  I forget that Dorrrine and Ginger aren't human sometimes.
> 
> *For a Rainy Day*
> 
> Last year when I was at WDW the pseudo monsoons came.  Need something for those rainy days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Printed on the bottom of the fabric it said "This is not a toy."  I'm hoping Disney security doesn't show up at my door, but I cut that line off so I _think_ I'm okay.
> 
> And FYI, everything is perfect, nothing is wonky.  If it LOOKS wonky it's because within 12 days my part of NY went through an earthquake, tropical storm, and tornado, so it's just the house that's uneven, not my sewing.
> 
> That's all folks.



CHERYL!!!!  Um - those are some FABULOUS outfits for Dorrrine!!!  She's rockin' the AG fashionista look!!! 



sp0ngem0nkey said:


> When I first joined I was looking for a sewing area.. I think there are so many talented people here that you should get your own sewing section somewhere on this forum. I would think by the arts and craft area Just For Fun.
> 
> Anyway, I did eventually find this thread. I must say it is addicting. I introduced myself to my sewing machine. We are as tight as me going to and meeting the Moon. I really know nothing about sewing but with my Disney addiction I gave it a try for my DD4. Well, I googled pillowcase dresses and learned how to make one from scratch. I even youtubed how to make a French Seam so I impressed myself. LOL.  This is really simple but really an accomplishment from someone who has never made a piece of clothing.
> 
> I even learned how to make bows. Who would have guessed! so, here it is-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to say thank you to all the talented people here. I would not have tried this if I did not read this thread.



WELCOME!!!  And that is a very very fabulous 1st pillowcase dress and hairbow!!!!


----------



## dianemom2

NiniMorris said:


> I am feeling like such a slacker right now!  I have been working my (a bit too large) rear off getting everything done for Disney.  I managed to finish the shirts on Sunday afternoon and took a long nap!
> 
> I actually have nothing to do until to until tomorrow morning when I do the online check in.  This is the first time I have ever had this much time left over for a Disney trip, I literally don't know what to do with myself!
> 
> I think it is time to plan my next Disney trip...no wait, that is already in the planning stages.  It will be a 35th anniversary vow renewal cruise/Disney park trip next August...
> 
> 
> (Don't hate me because I'm bored!)
> 
> 
> Nini


Isn't it nice to be bored for a little bit, just for a change of pace????  That was how I felt some days while my kids were at camp.  Now you are finished with all the work for your trip you can just relax and enjoy it!



sp0ngem0nkey said:


> When I first joined I was looking for a sewing area.. I think there are so many talented people here that you should get your own sewing section somewhere on this forum. I would think by the arts and craft area Just For Fun.
> 
> I even learned how to make bows. Who would have guessed! so, here it is-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to say thank you to all the talented people here. I would not have tried this if I did not read this thread.


Super cute outfit!  I'd never know you are new to sewing!  Can't wait to see what you create next!



Colleen27 said:


> Since the voting is closed, I just have to share some pics of my PR5 outfit.
> Remember I posted about dilemma about a custom for a day spent at AK, Fort Wilderness AND Chef Mickey? This was my solution, a basic Minnie-dot halter dress with lots of accessories:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I didn't have all the accessories done for the deadline, just the restaurant-inspired elements. Then I added these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sash is reversible, to add the splash of theme without carrying a lot of extra clothing around, and I'm still working on the other accessories to tie it all together.
> 
> For during the day at AK I have a zebra sunhat (don't mind the silly model, it was past her bedtime and she was a bit slap-happy).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't decided yet on what to do with the other fabric, I'm thinking a headband (she doesn't do hair clips/bows ) and maybe a shrug/wrap of some sort in case it gets a little cool when the sun goes down.


That's adorable.  What a clever idea to make all the different accessories to go with the basic Minnie dot dress.  That's not too much to carry and she will look perfect in every location.  I love the sun hat too!  I keep meaning to try to make one but I haven't yet.



aboveH20 said:


> A number of months ago D~ introduced us to _Oliver + S_ and their FREE popover pattern.  I made one then and had three more planned, which somehow never got made -- until now.
> 
> AG lovers, I have a feeling you're going to cringe when you see Dorrrine's unkempt hair.   I'm saving up for a comb!
> 
> *For Work*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell, it's casual Friday -- no shoes, although she does have stockings,  made following livndizney's directions.
> 
> *For Play*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a human size pattern for the flower hair thingys.  They're way too big.  I forget that Dorrrine and Ginger aren't human sometimes.
> 
> *For a Rainy Day*
> 
> Last year when I was at WDW the pseudo monsoons came.  Need something for those rainy days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Printed on the bottom of the fabric it said "This is not a toy."  I'm hoping Disney security doesn't show up at my door, but I cut that line off so I _think_ I'm okay.
> 
> And FYI, everything is perfect, nothing is wonky.  If it LOOKS wonky it's because within 12 days my part of NY went through an earthquake, tropical storm, and tornado, so it's just the house that's uneven, not my sewing.
> 
> That's all folks.


They are all so cute but my favorite is the rainy day outfit!



ellenbenny said:


> Here was my PR entry for this week, a fairly simple one as I did not have a lot of time.  I also had trouble coming up with an idea for a technique I had never done before although I am sure there are probably plenty out there that I just couldn't think of under pressure!  My new "technique" was decoupage.



Those are really cute!  I just love Chip and Dale!  I've never done decoupage either.

Andrea- I hope your fabric comes in time for your PR project.  Do you have a back up plan?


----------



## DMGeurts

NiniMorris said:


> I am feeling like such a slacker right now!  I have been working my (a bit too large) rear off getting everything done for Disney.  I managed to finish the shirts on Sunday afternoon and took a long nap!
> 
> This morning I got them all photographed and posted on facebook, then spent over two hours at a doctors appt that should have only taken 10 minutes (just a booster shot!)
> 
> Now I am sitting here trying to decide what I want to do next.  I have NEVER had that problem before!  I always have 10 projects waiting to be finished at any given time.  I actually finished getting all the fabric ready for my own personal autograph quilt a few minutes ago, and now I am sitting here.....
> 
> I actually have nothing to do until to until tomorrow morning when I do the online check in.  This is the first time I have ever had this much time left over for a Disney trip, I literally don't know what to do with myself!
> 
> 
> I think it is time to plan my next Disney trip...no wait, that is already in the planning stages.  It will be a 35th anniversary vow renewal cruise/Disney park trip next August...
> 
> 
> (Don't hate me because I'm bored!)
> 
> 
> Nini



I am totally hating you right now.    If only I had nothing to do????  Guess what' I'd be doing?  You got it - sewing.  So, I guess it all comes out even at the end.  



sp0ngem0nkey said:


> When I first joined I was looking for a sewing area.. I think there are so many talented people here that you should get your own sewing section somewhere on this forum. I would think by the arts and craft area Just For Fun.
> 
> Anyway, I did eventually find this thread. I must say it is addicting. I introduced myself to my sewing machine. We are as tight as me going to and meeting the Moon. I really know nothing about sewing but with my Disney addiction I gave it a try for my DD4. Well, I googled pillowcase dresses and learned how to make one from scratch. I even youtubed how to make a French Seam so I impressed myself. LOL.  This is really simple but really an accomplishment from someone who has never made a piece of clothing.
> 
> I even learned how to make bows. Who would have guessed! so, here it is-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to say thank you to all the talented people here. I would not have tried this if I did not read this thread.



THis turned out adorable!  And I love the bow.  I am horrible at bow making - so I delegated that to DD -she's pretty good at it.   

Oh - and Welcome!!!    Glad you found us.



Colleen27 said:


> I'm not sure it is just you... I haven't been getting many notifications from the DIS over the last few days, and I have about a million subscribed threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I didn't have all the accessories done for the deadline, just the restaurant-inspired elements. Then I added these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sash is reversible, to add the splash of theme without carrying a lot of extra clothing around, and I'm still working on the other accessories to tie it all together.
> 
> For during the day at AK I have a zebra sunhat (don't mind the silly model, it was past her bedtime and she was a bit slap-happy).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't decided yet on what to do with the other fabric, I'm thinking a headband (she doesn't do hair clips/bows ) and maybe a shrug/wrap of some sort in case it gets a little cool when the sun goes down.



THis is so super cute!  I just love how it turned out!



alluna said:


> HI! Did I make it to the right thread? I have been perusing old Disboutiquer threads for, oh, the better part of my workday (and lurking the DisBoards since 2008. Look, I only have a handful of posts, I am a total creep!). I baked a cake for my son's bday today, though, so we'll say it wasn't a completely unproductive day! Right? Eh?
> My name is Rain and I am an avid seamstress and mom of three, 9, 10 and 13. Since they are all older, I am having trouble playing dress-up with them these days. Now my more ridiculous costumes are worn by me and my DH, we've been together for about 8 years.
> Next week, *-WAIT-* I have to say that again. Next. Week. We are leaving for a cruise on the Disney Dream!! On the 23rd we leave to stay at the Boardwalk, Then a night at the Caribbean Beach where my sisters, mom and DH's parents will join us, then off to the Dream for 5 days!! Yes, it's a cruise with the in-laws but hey... it's a big ship, people. :
> 
> A little bit about me (because I plan on sticking around this thread!), I work as a writer, and I actually put together a lot of beginner costuming tutorials, including FX makeup and clothes. Since my kids are older (and most of the time too cool for costumes), I have started doing a lot of adult costumes for myself, my sisters and husband, all self-proclaimed nerds who are not above dressing up as our favorite characters at a local sci-fi convention! The last Disney costume I made was Ariel (with mermaid tail) for my daughter. I also work as a Disney travel specialist, but that's my side job that I kind of don't want to spam around the boards with.
> 
> So, as I continue to comb through all the great photos here, my wheels are turning.  There is the *Pirate Party* aboard the Dream and I am dying to put together some easy (as in, easy-to-pack) pirate costumes for the whole family. I think they will dress up with me if everyone else on board is swashbuckling, too!
> 
> Otherwise, it will just be me and my husband in costume. We actually brought our full professional clown costumes aboard the Wonder for our Honeymoon for the Halloween costume contest, but lost to a mature couple dressed up as Mickey & Minnie in the shower! Wow, they deserved the win! : If I can find a photo of us in our costumes, I'll post it.
> 
> Easy pirate costumes: I am thinking some cut-up sleeveless t-shirts, eye patches, or something with stripes. : I have tooch black-out and a sponge for beards, so making them look gross is easy.
> 
> Anyone made a light-packing pirate costume with some punch? I've made a lot of piratical costumes (even worked at a Ren faire one year), but this time I need some compact ones just for the party. Ideas? Think a tattered shirt will be fine for the party?



I am not much help in the costuming dept.  But I did want to say Welcome!!!!  I can't wait to see what you come up with for the pirate party.  



aboveH20 said:


> A number of months ago D~ introduced us to _Oliver + S_ and their FREE popover pattern.  I made one then and had three more planned, which somehow never got made -- until now.
> 
> AG lovers, I have a feeling you're going to cringe when you see Dorrrine's unkempt hair.   I'm saving up for a comb!
> 
> *For Work*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell, it's casual Friday -- no shoes, although she does have stockings,  made following livndizney's directions.
> 
> *For Play*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a human size pattern for the flower hair thingys.  They're way too big.  I forget that Dorrrine and Ginger aren't human sometimes.
> 
> *For a Rainy Day*
> 
> Last year when I was at WDW the pseudo monsoons came.  Need something for those rainy days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Printed on the bottom of the fabric it said "This is not a toy."  I'm hoping Disney security doesn't show up at my door, but I cut that line off so I _think_ I'm okay.
> 
> And FYI, everything is perfect, nothing is wonky.  If it LOOKS wonky it's because within 12 days my part of NY went through an earthquake, tropical storm, and tornado, so it's just the house that's uneven, not my sewing.
> 
> That's all folks.



OK Cheryl... These are awesome!!!  I just love the rainy day outfit!  Super jealous here - I think I have some from the year of the dream a million dreams - or whatever it was... when you got to stay in the castle with the prize patrol.  2008 - that's it.  

I think Dorrrine looks adorable...  She must have just been on the bike with Rod?



ellenbenny said:


> Here was my PR entry for this week, a fairly simple one as I did not have a lot of time.  I also had trouble coming up with an idea for a technique I had never done before although I am sure there are probably plenty out there that I just couldn't think of under pressure!  My new "technique" was decoupage.



This turned out super cute too!!!  I love all the colors you chose.  

D~


----------



## mommy2mrb

aboveH20 said:


> A number of months ago D~ introduced us to _Oliver + S_ and their FREE popover pattern.  I made one then and had three more planned, which somehow never got made -- until now.
> 
> AG lovers, I have a feeling you're going to cringe when you see Dorrrine's unkempt hair.   I'm saving up for a comb!
> 
> *For Work*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell, it's casual Friday -- no shoes, although she does have stockings,  made following livndizney's directions.
> 
> *For Play*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a human size pattern for the flower hair thingys.  They're way too big.  I forget that Dorrrine and Ginger aren't human sometimes.
> 
> *For a Rainy Day*
> 
> Last year when I was at WDW the pseudo monsoons came.  Need something for those rainy days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Printed on the bottom of the fabric it said "This is not a toy."  I'm hoping Disney security doesn't show up at my door, but I cut that line off so I _think_ I'm okay.
> 
> And FYI, everything is perfect, nothing is wonky.  If it LOOKS wonky it's because within 12 days my part of NY went through an earthquake, tropical storm, and tornado, so it's just the house that's uneven, not my sewing.
> 
> That's all folks.



love all of Dorrrines new outfits....does this mean she has to go out and get a job now!

think you have started a new idea for recycling!


----------



## babynala

NiniMorris said:


> I am feeling like such a slacker right now!  I have been working my (a bit too large) rear off getting everything done for Disney.  I managed to finish the shirts on Sunday afternoon and took a long nap!
> 
> This morning I got them all photographed and posted on facebook, then spent over two hours at a doctors appt that should have only taken 10 minutes (just a booster shot!)
> 
> Now I am sitting here trying to decide what I want to do next.  I have NEVER had that problem before!  I always have 10 projects waiting to be finished at any given time.  I actually finished getting all the fabric ready for my own personal autograph quilt a few minutes ago, and now I am sitting here.....
> 
> I actually have nothing to do until to until tomorrow morning when I do the online check in.  This is the first time I have ever had this much time left over for a Disney trip, I literally don't know what to do with myself!
> 
> 
> I think it is time to plan my next Disney trip...no wait, that is already in the planning stages.  It will be a 35th anniversary vow renewal cruise/Disney park trip next August...
> 
> 
> (Don't hate me because I'm bored!)
> 
> 
> Nini


Yeah to getting everything all done.  I am very surprised that you don't have something to work on but you deserve a little break after all the sewing.  That Anniversary trip sounds awesome!



abfight said:


> QUESTION
> 
> I know that there is a seperate forum for this but you guys are way more helpful.  OK get ready for a shocker, READY.  I have never been to disney and neither have my girls.  Hopefully we can remedy that next summer.  Now for the questions, I need tips on doing disney, keep a reasonable budget in mind.  1.  Do we really need to stay in the park (is it worth the added expense)  2. Should we do the dining package.  3.  What resort should we stay in and what are the top 4 or 5 things that we have to do.  P.S. the girls will be 4 and 7 when we go next June.
> 
> Thanks and I'm so excited


Congrats on your trip.  We usually stay on site at the Value resorts and for our recent trip with just DH and I we determined it was cheaper by the time you have to pay to park at DW and some of the non-Disney hotels charge parking fees to park at the hotel and/or resort fees.  We usually do the dining because I like to do character meals with the kids and I think it is cheaper since the kids price for the dining plan is pretty low.  We have stayed at Music, Movies and Pop and will be staying at Pop in Oct.  I think that new Value resort will be open by then.  



sp0ngem0nkey said:


> Anyway, I did eventually find this thread. I must say it is addicting. I introduced myself to my sewing machine. We are as tight as me going to and meeting the Moon. I really know nothing about sewing but with my Disney addiction I gave it a try for my DD4. Well, I googled pillowcase dresses and learned how to make one from scratch. I even youtubed how to make a French Seam so I impressed myself. LOL.  This is really simple but really an accomplishment from someone who has never made a piece of clothing.
> 
> I even learned how to make bows. Who would have guessed! so, here it is-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to say thank you to all the talented people here. I would not have tried this if I did not read this thread.


Great job, that is a pretty fancy pillowcase dress. 



Colleen27 said:


> Since the voting is closed, I just have to share some pics of my PR5 outfit.
> Remember I posted about dilemma about a custom for a day spent at AK, Fort Wilderness AND Chef Mickey? This was my solution, a basic Minnie-dot halter dress with lots of accessories:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


LOVE THIS DRESS.  What a great idea and your DH won't think you are crazy for bringing 3 outfits to the park.  Your DD is so cute.  



aboveH20 said:


> A number of months ago D~ introduced us to _Oliver + S_ and their FREE popover pattern.  I made one then and had three more planned, which somehow never got made -- until now.
> 
> AG lovers, I have a feeling you're going to cringe when you see Dorrrine's unkempt hair.   I'm saving up for a comb!
> 
> *For Work*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell, it's casual Friday -- no shoes, although she does have stockings,  made following livndizney's directions.
> 
> *For Play*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a human size pattern for the flower hair thingys.  They're way too big.  I forget that Dorrrine and Ginger aren't human sometimes.
> 
> *For a Rainy Day*
> 
> Last year when I was at WDW the pseudo monsoons came.  Need something for those rainy days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Printed on the bottom of the fabric it said "This is not a toy."  I'm hoping Disney security doesn't show up at my door, but I cut that line off so I _think_ I'm okay.
> 
> And FYI, everything is perfect, nothing is wonky.  If it LOOKS wonky it's because within 12 days my part of NY went through an earthquake, tropical storm, and tornado, so it's just the house that's uneven, not my sewing.
> 
> That's all folks.


Cheryl - I'm loving your collection.  The working girl outfit is so original.  Did you really make stockings?????  Dorrrine is such a smart girl to be ready for the weather.  Can't decide if I should use this  or this   I wonder if there is a smiley face that can roll and praise?  


Rain - missed your quote but wanted to say welcome!  Looking forward to seeing some of your creations.


----------



## mkwj

sp0ngem0nkey said:


>


You did a great job.  



Colleen27 said:


>



This is so cute.  A perfect way to change the outfit for 3 different places.  Your dd is adorable too.



aboveH20 said:


>



I love reading what you have to post.  It always gives me a laugh.  The outfits are great too.



ellenbenny said:


> I thought the colors you chose were beautiful.  I loves red with aqua.  The whole outfit is very cute.


----------



## Colleen27

mphalens said:


> OMG!  Will you make ME one of these dresses???  I LOVE it!!!  Love the little accessories to tie in with your various stops during the day. Love the dress, just LOVE it!  Which pattern did you use???



It is a combination of things because that's usually easier for me than finding a pattern that matches my mental picture. The bodice is the Simply Sweet halter made a couple inches longer, and the straps are cut using the scrunched-elastic halter strap pattern piece because that looked about the length I wanted. Then I shirred the back of the bodice instead of doing the elastic casing and finished it with a rolled hem. The skirt is just a basic twirl - I cut strips the width of the fabric, one for the top tier, two for the second, four for the third rather than messing with measurements. And I went with an assortment of improvisation, blog tutes, and free patterns from YCMT for the accessories.


----------



## billwendy

Too Much CUTENESS TO QUOTE!!!!!!!

Did everyone have a good weekend? We are trying to stretch summer as long as we can. Had an awesome day on the Jersey shore today - clear and sunny and not crowded!!!!! 

Anyone know where I can find a ladies cut tshirt tomorrow night? Im making a special Kermit the Frog shirt for one of the ladies my mom will be visiting with on her missions trip to Brazil next week. I have 50 rainbow bookmarks done, and am doing another bunch of special embroidered cross bookmarks for her to take too. The ladies that she speaks to are so sweet and appreciative of the things she brings for them. She always has a special ladies "Tea" with them during the conference, and they just love it.


----------



## PurpleEars

Fruto76 said:


> We did just miss each other. I am always on the lookout for Dis-boutiquers and have yet to find any in the parks. I saw lots of custom tops and skirts at Chef Mickey's, but nobody I talked to was from here. It's like all those movies... One day I will find my, ugh... peeps.



Well I am looking forward to the day I get to meet a Disboutiquer too!



abfight said:


> QUESTION
> 
> I know that there is a seperate forum for this but you guys are way more helpful.  OK get ready for a shocker, READY.  I have never been to disney and neither have my girls.  Hopefully we can remedy that next summer.  Now for the questions, I need tips on doing disney, keep a reasonable budget in mind.  1.  Do we really need to stay in the park (is it worth the added expense)  2. Should we do the dining package.  3.  What resort should we stay in and what are the top 4 or 5 things that we have to do.  P.S. the girls will be 4 and 7 when we go next June.
> 
> Thanks and I'm so excited



(1) I would recommend staying on site since you won't need to worry about the transfer from the airport, getting your bags at the airport, driving around to the parks, and exiting the parking lot at like 60 mph. DH and I have only stayed on site at Disney World but he has done a few off site trips as a child. He said he would only do on site now.

(2) Dining package is convenient to have, though the children's meal selections can be poor. You have to see what the dining plan includes vs. how your family typically eats. The portion sizes are large (as least compared to Canadian sizes) so you can easily spilt meals if you wish, especially if your girls do not like any of the children's options available. Depends on when you are able to go in the summer, you may be able to get free dining. For next summer, they only have the Canadian free dining discount right now, which starts on Aug 19. My guess is that they will extend it to guests outside of Canada at some point. (I realized you said June, but I want to highlight the potential benefits of going in August)

(3) I would say the value resorts are good value for the money, though DH and I prefer staying at the moderates. This is espcially true for free dining as you get the Quick Service dining plan at the values but you get the Regular dining plan at the moderates. We enjoy having the opportunity to have a sit down meal once a day to get out of the heat and sit for an hour. For a value resort, I would suggest Pop Century. For a moderate resort, I would suggest French Quarter for your family as it is smaller and much closer to Magic Kingdom than our favourite, Coronado Springs.

(4) Must do's - increase the amount you walk before the trip, find comfortable shoes for the trip, drink lots of water while you are there, and oh, don't forget your camera! (I suppose these may not be the "must do's" you are looking for )



aboveH20 said:


> I just got back from mailing pillows to GKTW and a Big Give package.
> 
> Look at the neato stamps I got.  (I sure don't use many of those sticky things these days, but with no trips to Disney planned, I can sit and look at my stamps.)



Cool stamps!



NiniMorris said:


> I am feeling like such a slacker right now!  I have been working my (a bit too large) rear off getting everything done for Disney.  I managed to finish the shirts on Sunday afternoon and took a long nap!
> 
> This morning I got them all photographed and posted on facebook, then spent over two hours at a doctors appt that should have only taken 10 minutes (just a booster shot!)
> 
> Now I am sitting here trying to decide what I want to do next.  I have NEVER had that problem before!  I always have 10 projects waiting to be finished at any given time.  I actually finished getting all the fabric ready for my own personal autograph quilt a few minutes ago, and now I am sitting here.....
> 
> I actually have nothing to do until to until tomorrow morning when I do the online check in.  This is the first time I have ever had this much time left over for a Disney trip, I literally don't know what to do with myself!
> 
> 
> I think it is time to plan my next Disney trip...no wait, that is already in the planning stages.  It will be a 35th anniversary vow renewal cruise/Disney park trip next August...
> 
> 
> (Don't hate me because I'm bored!)
> 
> 
> Nini



No, I do not hate and I am not mad at you because you are bored. I think the quiet time means you are very organized! Oh, I wonder if we will be there at the same time next August. We *hope* to go right at the end of August.



sp0ngem0nkey said:


> When I first joined I was looking for a sewing area.. I think there are so many talented people here that you should get your own sewing section somewhere on this forum. I would think by the arts and craft area Just For Fun.
> 
> Anyway, I did eventually find this thread. I must say it is addicting. I introduced myself to my sewing machine. We are as tight as me going to and meeting the Moon. I really know nothing about sewing but with my Disney addiction I gave it a try for my DD4. Well, I googled pillowcase dresses and learned how to make one from scratch. I even youtubed how to make a French Seam so I impressed myself. LOL.  This is really simple but really an accomplishment from someone who has never made a piece of clothing.
> 
> I even learned how to make bows. Who would have guessed! so, here it is-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to say thank you to all the talented people here. I would not have tried this if I did not read this thread.



I want to say welcome! Good job on the dress and the bow. I couldn't tell they are "first projects."



Colleen27 said:


> Since the voting is closed, I just have to share some pics of my PR5 outfit.
> Remember I posted about dilemma about a custom for a day spent at AK, Fort Wilderness AND Chef Mickey? This was my solution, a basic Minnie-dot halter dress with lots of accessories:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For during the day at AK I have a zebra sunhat (don't mind the silly model, it was past her bedtime and she was a bit slap-happy).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't decided yet on what to do with the other fabric, I'm thinking a headband (she doesn't do hair clips/bows ) and maybe a shrug/wrap of some sort in case it gets a little cool when the sun goes down.



I liked the outfit and the clever idea of adding a sash for accessory. The hat is very cute!



alluna said:


> HI! Did I make it to the right thread? I have been perusing old Disboutiquer threads for, oh, the better part of my workday (and lurking the DisBoards since 2008. Look, I only have a handful of posts, I am a total creep!). I baked a cake for my son's bday today, though, so we'll say it wasn't a completely unproductive day! Right? Eh?
> 
> My name is Rain and I am an avid seamstress and mom of three, 9, 10 and 13. Since they are all older, I am having trouble playing dress-up with them these days. Now my more ridiculous costumes are worn by me and my DH, we've been together for about 8 years.
> 
> Next week, *-WAIT-* I have to say that again. Next. Week. We are leaving for a cruise on the Disney Dream!! On the 23rd we leave to stay at the Boardwalk, Then a night at the Caribbean Beach where my sisters, mom and DH's parents will join us, then off to the Dream for 5 days!! Yes, it's a cruise with the in-laws but hey... it's a big ship, people.
> 
> A little bit about me (because I plan on sticking around this thread!), I work as a writer, and I actually put together a lot of beginner costuming tutorials, including FX makeup and clothes. Since my kids are older (and most of the time too cool for costumes), I have started doing a lot of adult costumes for myself, my sisters and husband, all self-proclaimed nerds who are not above dressing up as our favorite characters at a local sci-fi convention! The last Disney costume I made was Ariel (with mermaid tail) for my daughter. I also work as a Disney travel specialist, but that's my side job that I kind of don't want to spam around the boards with.
> 
> So, as I continue to comb through all the great photos here, my wheels are turning.  There is the *Pirate Party* aboard the Dream and I am dying to put together some easy (as in, easy-to-pack) pirate costumes for the whole family. I think they will dress up with me if everyone else on board is swashbuckling, too!
> 
> Otherwise, it will just be me and my husband in costume. We actually brought our full professional clown costumes aboard the Wonder for our Honeymoon for the Halloween costume contest, but lost to a mature couple dressed up as Mickey & Minnie in the shower! Wow, they deserved the win! : If I can find a photo of us in our costumes, I'll post it.
> 
> Easy pirate costumes: I am thinking some cut-up sleeveless t-shirts, eye patches, or something with stripes. : I have tooch black-out and a sponge for beards, so making them look gross is easy.
> 
> Anyone made a light-packing pirate costume with some punch? I've made a lot of piratical costumes (even worked at a Ren faire one year), but this time I need some compact ones just for the party. Ideas? Think a tattered shirt will be fine for the party?



I just want to say welcome! I don't have any suggestions for the pirate party as I haven't ventured down the pirate path yet. I am sure someone else here can help you out though.



cogero said:


> Girls I am going to upload pictures to photobucket tonite so I can share some of the customs in action.
> 
> Things are finally calming down. My mom was in the hospital again and is being discharged today. Do you know I am already counting the days bigtime to the next trip.
> 
> I have done no sewing since we arrived home but have loads of ideas.



Looking forward to seeing your pictures. I am pleased to hear that things around your family are calming down. Sometimes planning a trip can be a great stress reliever!



aboveH20 said:


> A number of months ago D~ introduced us to _Oliver + S_ and their FREE popover pattern.  I made one then and had three more planned, which somehow never got made -- until now.
> 
> AG lovers, I have a feeling you're going to cringe when you see Dorrrine's unkempt hair.   I'm saving up for a comb!
> 
> *For Work*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell, it's casual Friday -- no shoes, although she does have stockings,  made following livndizney's directions.
> 
> *For Play*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a human size pattern for the flower hair thingys.  They're way too big.  I forget that Dorrrine and Ginger aren't human sometimes.
> 
> *For a Rainy Day*
> 
> Last year when I was at WDW the pseudo monsoons came.  Need something for those rainy days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Printed on the bottom of the fabric it said "This is not a toy."  I'm hoping Disney security doesn't show up at my door, but I cut that line off so I _think_ I'm okay.
> 
> And FYI, everything is perfect, nothing is wonky.  If it LOOKS wonky it's because within 12 days my part of NY went through an earthquake, tropical storm, and tornado, so it's just the house that's uneven, not my sewing.
> 
> That's all folks.



Good job on the clothes! I like your sense of humour. The rainy day dress is awesome!



ellenbenny said:


> Here was my PR entry for this week, a fairly simple one as I did not have a lot of time.  I also had trouble coming up with an idea for a technique I had never done before although I am sure there are probably plenty out there that I just couldn't think of under pressure!  My new "technique" was decoupage.



I really like the colour combinations on the set. I haven't tried decoupage either so I am happy to see how others do it.

Ok, here's my BIG news from today:

I survived my first day back at work after being off sick for almost 2 months. When I got into work and went through my mail (this is paper mail that we are talking about), I got this letter telling me that I got a grant to go and present at a conference. Wait, it guess better! This conference is going to be in Anaheim in November! This means I get to plan a side trip to Disneyland in the evenings as there won't be any activities past about 4pm most days at this conference! Woo Hoo! Now the challenge to to find airfare and hotel within the budgeted amount for the grant, but it is a good challenge, right?

Since we have been talking about dolly clothes, may I present my work from last week:





This dolly has a very special story. The doll belongs to one of my former co-workers (she is retired). She got the doll as a child some 50 years ago. This dolly ended up spending years in storage and my co-worker found the doll recently. She decided to donate the doll for the Christmas toy drive this year, however, the doll's original dress is in rather sad shape. She came and asked me to help her make a new outfit for the dolly so the dolly would look nice and pretty for the new owner. She gave me the materials and a general idea of what she'd like to see. I decided to go with a Portrait Peasant dress with some modifications.

She came and picked up the doll today and she was almost in tears seeing the dolly restored to her former glory. To make it even more special, she is going to bring the doll to the hospital when her father gets discharged this week. Her dad bought her and her sister a doll each while on a business trip 50+ years ago, so it will be a nice surprise for him as well.

As an aside, did you know that a 20" doll made 50+ years ago are smaller than the 18" dolls today? I actually had to downsize and lengthen the pattern to make it work! The dress is still a little baggy for the doll but it will have to do.


----------



## NaeNae

billwendy said:


> Too Much CUTENESS TO QUOTE!!!!!!!
> 
> Did everyone have a good weekend? We are trying to stretch summer as long as we can. Had an awesome day on the Jersey shore today - clear and sunny and not crowded!!!!!
> 
> Anyone know where I can find a ladies cut tshirt tomorrow night? Im making a special Kermit the Frog shirt for one of the ladies my mom will be visiting with on her missions trip to Brazil next week. I have 50 rainbow bookmarks done, and am doing another bunch of special embroidered cross bookmarks for her to take too. The ladies that she speaks to are so sweet and appreciative of the things she brings for them. She always has a special ladies "Tea" with them during the conference, and they just love it.



My Michaels has the more fitted t's.  They were on the same row as the regular t's just on the other side of the aisle.  Good Luck!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Oh gosh everything is so cute!  I really love it!  I cant believe I've been wasting shopping bags instead of considering green fashion, but now my eyes have been opened!  Also love the AK to CM's dress- awesome!


I need y'alls help regarding this upcoming trip- I can't seem to stop plussing it!  This has GOT to end!!!  First it was 5 days, now it's 10- 8 at WDW and 2 at Uni (first and last are partial days, but still...)  I'v also booked the CP package, Wishes dessert party, MVMCP, have way too many ressies (will be cancelling CG and maybe FF) oh yeah, and Hoop De Doo Revue.  Aside from the ever increasing list of necessary customs and ever dwindling bank account, I have to stop sometime (oh yeah, added Akurshus breakfast too b/c DD really wanted it- although she understood when I told her we couldn't- so I really want to do it for her; talk about crazy $40pp x 3 for breakfast- they will be the most expensive pieces of french toast in history ugh)  I have the TiW card which will help some, and have saved some cash downgrading to a standard room at RPH and moving offsite for the middle of our trip (which DD will appreciate, the girl needs the pool and some space to chill and we liked the house last year).  Why can't I just be happy with going?  Why do I have to do extra special things my family wouldn't even know about unless I told them?  Am I the only one?  (FWIW, I'm already saving to do the wild africa trek with DS for his Mom and Me trip next year- do I need professional help?)





Here's the Harry Potter (sorry Mickey) outfit for DD for our WWoHP day- excuse the threads and unkempt hair- I was just happy she tried it on for a minute and took full advantage LOL.
front: t-shirt has Hermione applique and the skirt is an insa with each panels embroidered with one of the spells she's known for; a great deal of research was required, of course- I had to watch all the movies again (twice) and re-read the books, but I finally narrowed it down to three: obliviate, wingardium leviosa, and expelliarmus.  One of my fave spells is expecto patronum, but that's a harry one, so I think I might use it on a t for me
with side panels extended:




back: (gotta represent Griffindor)





hopefully slightly better pic of front: (dd was a bit giddy tonight)





also, in case anyone was wondering who managed to get the pics stuck sideways- again- here was my entry for last weeks PR
mine:




dd's:





it figures she wanted a simple pillowcase style- I'm stuck with like 4 extra yards of Christmas pooh fabric 'cuz I thought she'd want pouffy and ruffly like she usually does


----------



## teresajoy

sp0ngem0nkey said:


> I even learned how to make bows. Who would have guessed! so, here it is-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to say thank you to all the talented people here. I would not have tried this if I did not read this thread.



Wow, very cute!! Glad you found us!! 


Colleen27 said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't decided yet on what to do with the other fabric, I'm thinking a headband (she doesn't do hair clips/bows ) and maybe a shrug/wrap of some sort in case it gets a little cool when the sun goes down.



Absolutely adorable!!!!!



alluna said:


> HI! Did I make it to the right thread? I have been perusing old Disboutiquer threads for, oh, the better part of my workday (and lurking the DisBoards since 2008. Look, I only have a handful of posts, I am a total creep!). I baked a cake for my son's bday today, though, so we'll say it wasn't a completely unproductive day! Right? Eh? :
> 
> My name is Rain and I am an avid seamstress and mom of three, 9, 10 and 13. Since they are all older, I am having trouble playing dress-up with them these days. Now my more ridiculous costumes are worn by me and my DH, we've been together for about 8 years.
> 
> Next week, *-WAIT-* I have to say that again. Next. Week. We are leaving for a cruise on the Disney Dream!! On the 23rd we leave to stay at the Boardwalk, Then a night at the Caribbean Beach where my sisters, mom and DH's parents will join us, then off to the Dream for 5 days!! Yes, it's a cruise with the in-laws but hey... it's a big ship, people. :
> 
> A little bit about me (because I plan on sticking around this thread!), I work as a writer, and I actually put together a lot of beginner costuming tutorials, including FX makeup and clothes. Since my kids are older (and most of the time too cool for costumes), I have started doing a lot of adult costumes for myself, my sisters and husband, all self-proclaimed nerds who are not above dressing up as our favorite characters at a local sci-fi convention! The last Disney costume I made was Ariel (with mermaid tail) for my daughter. I also work as a Disney travel specialist, but that's my side job that I kind of don't want to spam around the boards with.
> 
> So, as I continue to comb through all the great photos here, my wheels are turning.  There is the *Pirate Party* aboard the Dream and I am dying to put together some easy (as in, easy-to-pack) pirate costumes for the whole family. I think they will dress up with me if everyone else on board is swashbuckling, too!
> 
> Otherwise, it will just be me and my husband in costume. We actually brought our full professional clown costumes aboard the Wonder for our Honeymoon for the Halloween costume contest, but lost to a mature couple dressed up as Mickey & Minnie in the shower! Wow, they deserved the win! : If I can find a photo of us in our costumes, I'll post it.
> 
> Easy pirate costumes: I am thinking some cut-up sleeveless t-shirts, eye patches, or something with stripes. : I have tooch black-out and a sponge for beards, so making them look gross is easy.
> 
> Anyone made a light-packing pirate costume with some punch? I've made a lot of piratical costumes (even worked at a Ren faire one year), but this time I need some compact ones just for the party. Ideas? Think a tattered shirt will be fine for the party?



 Rain!!!! I don't have any good ideas for easy pirates, but I hope you have a fun cruise! 



aboveH20 said:


> A number of months ago D~ introduced us to _Oliver + S_ and their FREE popover pattern.  I made one then and had three more planned, which somehow never got made -- until now.
> 
> AG lovers, I have a feeling you're going to cringe when you see Dorrrine's unkempt hair.   I'm saving up for a comb!
> 
> *For Work*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell, it's casual Friday -- no shoes, although she does have stockings,  made following livndizney's directions.
> 
> *For Play*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a human size pattern for the flower hair thingys.  They're way too big.  I forget that Dorrrine and Ginger aren't human sometimes.
> 
> *For a Rainy Day*
> 
> Last year when I was at WDW the pseudo monsoons came.  Need something for those rainy days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Printed on the bottom of the fabric it said "This is not a toy."  I'm hoping Disney security doesn't show up at my door, but I cut that line off so I _think_ I'm okay.
> 
> And FYI, everything is perfect, nothing is wonky.  If it LOOKS wonky it's because within 12 days my part of NY went through an earthquake, tropical storm, and tornado, so it's just the house that's uneven, not my sewing.
> 
> That's all folks.



I love the working dress, especially the purse!!! And, I love your unique rainy day fabric!!!

Yes, it must be the uneven house. 



ellenbenny said:


> Here was my PR entry for this week, a fairly simple one as I did not have a lot of time.  I also had trouble coming up with an idea for a technique I had never done before although I am sure there are probably plenty out there that I just couldn't think of under pressure!  My new "technique" was decoupage.



I really like this!!! Chip and Dale are so cute! 



PurpleEars said:


> Since we have been talking about dolly clothes, may I present my work from last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dolly has a very special story. The doll belongs to one of my former co-workers (she is retired). She got the doll as a child some 50 years ago. This dolly ended up spending years in storage and my co-worker found the doll recently. She decided to donate the doll for the Christmas toy drive this year, however, the doll's original dress is in rather sad shape. She came and asked me to help her make a new outfit for the dolly so the dolly would look nice and pretty for the new owner. She gave me the materials and a general idea of what she'd like to see. I decided to go with a Portrait Peasant dress with some modifications.
> 
> She came and picked up the doll today and she was almost in tears seeing the dolly restored to her former glory. To make it even more special, she is going to bring the doll to the hospital when her father gets discharged this week. Her dad bought her and her sister a doll each while on a business trip 50+ years ago, so it will be a nice surprise for him as well.
> 
> As an aside, did you know that a 20" doll made 50+ years ago are smaller than the 18" dolls today? I actually had to downsize and lengthen the pattern to make it work! The dress is still a little baggy for the doll but it will have to do.



Beautiful dress and such a sweet story!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

Online check in is done!  

Remember how I said I was bored?

I decided to color my hair yesterday.  You have to know that I started turning grey at age 17.  At age 18, my room mate was a hair stylist and was in charge of making sure I still looked like a teenager!  

As the years went on, I found I could color my hair myself about 3 times a year and the grey would come in slowly and look like my hair was highlighted...as long as you didn't look too close.  As I got older, I started making my hair just a tad lighter, so it looked more natural.  My original color was dark, dark brown, with a reddish tint.  I now consider my 'natural' hair color a medium brown.

I picked a brand (Miss Clairol) and a color (medium brown) and routinely color my hair about once every two months.  I have been coloring my hair for almost 40 years....(actually more like 38 but close enough!)

It always works perfectly.  I do have an occasional hair or two that gets stubborn and refuses to take the dye, but over all most people cannot tell I color my hair.

They won't have that problem anymore!

This morning I have dark brown hair that is so dark it looks jet black.  Only in the sunlight you can see a reddish tint.  It is almost the same color as my original color back when I was 16!  So now I am a 50 something woman looking like I am trying to be a teenager!

I now get to spend the next few days trying to find a way to repair my hair...or I guess I could just wear a hat all day...every day!


(the fact that I have two young kids will make it a bit easier to pull it off...if I just didn't have so many wrinkles!)


Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> A number of months ago D~ introduced us to _Oliver + S_ and their FREE popover pattern.  I made one then and had three more planned, which somehow never got made -- until now.
> 
> AG lovers, I have a feeling you're going to cringe when you see Dorrrine's unkempt hair.   I'm saving up for a comb!
> 
> *For Work*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell, it's casual Friday -- no shoes, although she does have stockings,  made following livndizney's directions.
> 
> *For Play*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a human size pattern for the flower hair thingys.  They're way too big.  I forget that Dorrrine and Ginger aren't human sometimes.
> 
> *For a Rainy Day*
> 
> Last year when I was at WDW the pseudo monsoons came.  Need something for those rainy days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Printed on the bottom of the fabric it said "This is not a toy."  I'm hoping Disney security doesn't show up at my door, but I cut that line off so I _think_ I'm okay.
> 
> And FYI, everything is perfect, nothing is wonky.  If it LOOKS wonky it's because within 12 days my part of NY went through an earthquake, tropical storm, and tornado, so it's just the house that's uneven, not my sewing.
> 
> That's all folks.


Wow!  Dorrrine's wardrobe is better than mine!  I'm very impressed.  You should have entered the rainy day dress in the PR -- that is of course assuming you have not made attire out of plastic bags before.  Now I can picture D dressing her dolls up in Target bags.  




ellenbenny said:


> Here was my PR entry for this week, a fairly simple one as I did not have a lot of time.  I also had trouble coming up with an idea for a technique I had never done before although I am sure there are probably plenty out there that I just couldn't think of under pressure!  My new "technique" was decoupage.


The outfit is adorable and from what I understand that fabric will fray very well.  It's funny that you had a hard time coming up with something and I had several things to pick from!



dianemom2 said:


> Andrea- I hope your fabric comes in time for your PR project.  Do you have a back up plan?


No back up plan whatsoever and no fabric has arrived.  It either comes or it doesn't.  I am going to work on a BG today which I'm looking forward to doing.  Yesterday I fabric shopped for it and ran a bunch of other errands so my only sewing was washing the fabric.  Today I only have to run to the PO so I can hopefully get everything cut out and even get some sewing started.



billwendy said:


> Too Much CUTENESS TO QUOTE!!!!!!!
> 
> Did everyone have a good weekend? We are trying to stretch summer as long as we can. Had an awesome day on the Jersey shore today - clear and sunny and not crowded!!!!!
> 
> Anyone know where I can find a ladies cut tshirt tomorrow night? Im making a special Kermit the Frog shirt for one of the ladies my mom will be visiting with on her missions trip to Brazil next week. I have 50 rainbow bookmarks done, and am doing another bunch of special embroidered cross bookmarks for her to take too. The ladies that she speaks to are so sweet and appreciative of the things she brings for them. She always has a special ladies "Tea" with them during the conference, and they just love it.


Our ACMoore has some ladies cut.  I've seen them at Target too and I recently got a really good quality one at Walmart -- it's really soft and durable and was only around $5.



PurpleEars said:


> Ok, here's my BIG news from today:
> 
> I survived my first day back at work after being off sick for almost 2 months. When I got into work and went through my mail (this is paper mail that we are talking about), I got this letter telling me that I got a grant to go and present at a conference. Wait, it guess better! This conference is going to be in Anaheim in November! This means I get to plan a side trip to Disneyland in the evenings as there won't be any activities past about 4pm most days at this conference! Woo Hoo! Now the challenge to to find airfare and hotel within the budgeted amount for the grant, but it is a good challenge, right?
> 
> Since we have been talking about dolly clothes, may I present my work from last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dolly has a very special story. The doll belongs to one of my former co-workers (she is retired). She got the doll as a child some 50 years ago. This dolly ended up spending years in storage and my co-worker found the doll recently. She decided to donate the doll for the Christmas toy drive this year, however, the doll's original dress is in rather sad shape. She came and asked me to help her make a new outfit for the dolly so the dolly would look nice and pretty for the new owner. She gave me the materials and a general idea of what she'd like to see. I decided to go with a Portrait Peasant dress with some modifications.
> 
> She came and picked up the doll today and she was almost in tears seeing the dolly restored to her former glory. To make it even more special, she is going to bring the doll to the hospital when her father gets discharged this week. Her dad bought her and her sister a doll each while on a business trip 50+ years ago, so it will be a nice surprise for him as well.
> 
> As an aside, did you know that a 20" doll made 50+ years ago are smaller than the 18" dolls today? I actually had to downsize and lengthen the pattern to make it work! The dress is still a little baggy for the doll but it will have to do.


Yay on your good news mail!  I hope you can work it all out.

The dress is stunning! Very creative.



ireland_nicole said:


> I need y'alls help regarding this upcoming trip- I can't seem to stop plussing it!  This has GOT to end!!!  First it was 5 days, now it's 10- 8 at WDW and 2 at Uni (first and last are partial days, but still...)  I'v also booked the CP package, Wishes dessert party, MVMCP, have way too many ressies (will be cancelling CG and maybe FF) oh yeah, and Hoop De Doo Revue.  Aside from the ever increasing list of necessary customs and ever dwindling bank account, I have to stop sometime (oh yeah, added Akurshus breakfast too b/c DD really wanted it- although she understood when I told her we couldn't- so I really want to do it for her; talk about crazy $40pp x 3 for breakfast- they will be the most expensive pieces of french toast in history ugh)  I have the TiW card which will help some, and have saved some cash downgrading to a standard room at RPH and moving offsite for the middle of our trip (which DD will appreciate, the girl needs the pool and some space to chill and we liked the house last year).  Why can't I just be happy with going?  Why do I have to do extra special things my family wouldn't even know about unless I told them?  Am I the only one?  (FWIW, I'm already saving to do the wild africa trek with DS for his Mom and Me trip next year- do I need professional help?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Harry Potter (sorry Mickey) outfit for DD for our WWoHP day- excuse the threads and unkempt hair- I was just happy she tried it on for a minute and took full advantage LOL.
> front: t-shirt has Hermione applique and the skirt is an insa with each panels embroidered with one of the spells she's known for; a great deal of research was required, of course- I had to watch all the movies again (twice) and re-read the books, but I finally narrowed it down to three: obliviate, wingardium leviosa, and expelliarmus.  One of my fave spells is expecto patronum, but that's a harry one, so I think I might use it on a t for me
> with side panels extended:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back: (gotta represent Griffindor)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully slightly better pic of front: (dd was a bit giddy tonight)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, in case anyone was wondering who managed to get the pics stuck sideways- again- here was my entry for last weeks PR
> mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dd's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it figures she wanted a simple pillowcase style- I'm stuck with like 4 extra yards of Christmas pooh fabric 'cuz I thought she'd want pouffy and ruffly like she usually does


You do NOT need professional help.  Please do not be offended by my saying this, but you are perfectly normal.

I love the HP -- the colors are magnificent.

LOL about the four extra yards of Xmas fabric!  You can always use it for gives.  And I want to see you model your shirt as well.



sp0ngem0nkey said:


> Anyway, I did eventually find this thread. I must say it is addicting. I introduced myself to my sewing machine. We are as tight as me going to and meeting the Moon. I really know nothing about sewing but with my Disney addiction I gave it a try for my DD4. Well, I googled pillowcase dresses and learned how to make one from scratch. I even youtubed how to make a French Seam so I impressed myself. LOL.  This is really simple but really an accomplishment from someone who has never made a piece of clothing.
> 
> I even learned how to make bows. Who would have guessed! so, here it is-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to say thank you to all the talented people here. I would not have tried this if I did not read this thread.


Wow!  Very impressive!!!!  It looks like you have been sewing forever.



Colleen27 said:


> Since the voting is closed, I just have to share some pics of my PR5 outfit.
> Remember I posted about dilemma about a custom for a day spent at AK, Fort Wilderness AND Chef Mickey? This was my solution, a basic Minnie-dot halter dress with lots of accessories:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I didn't have all the accessories done for the deadline, just the restaurant-inspired elements. Then I added these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sash is reversible, to add the splash of theme without carrying a lot of extra clothing around, and I'm still working on the other accessories to tie it all together.
> 
> For during the day at AK I have a zebra sunhat (don't mind the silly model, it was past her bedtime and she was a bit slap-happy).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't decided yet on what to do with the other fabric, I'm thinking a headband (she doesn't do hair clips/bows ) and maybe a shrug/wrap of some sort in case it gets a little cool when the sun goes down.


Love the dress and the interchangeable accessories!  My dd's favorite is the tiered twirl skirts so you made a good choice!

How did the shirring go for you?  I had mixed results and I have no clue why sometimes it worked and sometimes it didn't.  I even had one bobbin wound that worked beautifully and then I had to get up and take a break, came back to the same bobbin and it no longer shirred   I did a pic of one of my straps before steaming and after -- it was so cool to watch it shrink up.  I will definitely shirr some more, I just wish I had more consistent results.


----------



## mphalens

Colleen27 said:


> It is a combination of things because that's usually easier for me than finding a pattern that matches my mental picture. The bodice is the Simply Sweet halter made a couple inches longer, and the straps are cut using the scrunched-elastic halter strap pattern piece because that looked about the length I wanted. Then I shirred the back of the bodice instead of doing the elastic casing and finished it with a rolled hem. The skirt is just a basic twirl - I cut strips the width of the fabric, one for the top tier, two for the second, four for the third rather than messing with measurements. And I went with an assortment of improvisation, blog tutes, and free patterns from YCMT for the accessories.




Thanks!!!  Now, if I only had a girl to make one for . . . 



PurpleEars said:


> Ok, here's my BIG news from today:
> 
> I survived my first day back at work after being off sick for almost 2 months. When I got into work and went through my mail (this is paper mail that we are talking about), I got this letter telling me that I got a grant to go and present at a conference. Wait, it guess better! This conference is going to be in Anaheim in November! This means I get to plan a side trip to Disneyland in the evenings as there won't be any activities past about 4pm most days at this conference! Woo Hoo! Now the challenge to to find airfare and hotel within the budgeted amount for the grant, but it is a good challenge, right?
> 
> Since we have been talking about dolly clothes, may I present my work from last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dolly has a very special story. The doll belongs to one of my former co-workers (she is retired). She got the doll as a child some 50 years ago. This dolly ended up spending years in storage and my co-worker found the doll recently. She decided to donate the doll for the Christmas toy drive this year, however, the doll's original dress is in rather sad shape. She came and asked me to help her make a new outfit for the dolly so the dolly would look nice and pretty for the new owner. She gave me the materials and a general idea of what she'd like to see. I decided to go with a Portrait Peasant dress with some modifications.
> 
> She came and picked up the doll today and she was almost in tears seeing the dolly restored to her former glory. To make it even more special, she is going to bring the doll to the hospital when her father gets discharged this week. Her dad bought her and her sister a doll each while on a business trip 50+ years ago, so it will be a nice surprise for him as well.
> 
> As an aside, did you know that a 20" doll made 50+ years ago are smaller than the 18" dolls today? I actually had to downsize and lengthen the pattern to make it work! The dress is still a little baggy for the doll but it will have to do.



Beautiful!!!  And what a sweet story!



ireland_nicole said:


> I need y'alls help regarding this upcoming trip- I can't seem to stop plussing it!  This has GOT to end!!!  First it was 5 days, now it's 10- 8 at WDW and 2 at Uni (first and last are partial days, but still...)  I'v also booked the CP package, Wishes dessert party, MVMCP, have way too many ressies (will be cancelling CG and maybe FF) oh yeah, and Hoop De Doo Revue.  Aside from the ever increasing list of necessary customs and ever dwindling bank account, I have to stop sometime (oh yeah, added Akurshus breakfast too b/c DD really wanted it- although she understood when I told her we couldn't- so I really want to do it for her; talk about crazy $40pp x 3 for breakfast- they will be the most expensive pieces of french toast in history ugh)  I have the TiW card which will help some, and have saved some cash downgrading to a standard room at RPH and moving offsite for the middle of our trip (which DD will appreciate, the girl needs the pool and some space to chill and we liked the house last year).  Why can't I just be happy with going?  Why do I have to do extra special things my family wouldn't even know about unless I told them?  Am I the only one?  (FWIW, I'm already saving to do the wild africa trek with DS for his Mom and Me trip next year- do I need professional help?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Harry Potter (sorry Mickey) outfit for DD for our WWoHP day- excuse the threads and unkempt hair- I was just happy she tried it on for a minute and took full advantage LOL.
> front: t-shirt has Hermione applique and the skirt is an insa with each panels embroidered with one of the spells she's known for; a great deal of research was required, of course- I had to watch all the movies again (twice) and re-read the books, but I finally narrowed it down to three: obliviate, wingardium leviosa, and expelliarmus.  One of my fave spells is expecto patronum, but that's a harry one, so I think I might use it on a t for me
> with side panels extended:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back: (gotta represent Griffindor)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully slightly better pic of front: (dd was a bit giddy tonight)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, in case anyone was wondering who managed to get the pics stuck sideways- again- here was my entry for last weeks PR
> mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dd's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it figures she wanted a simple pillowcase style- I'm stuck with like 4 extra yards of Christmas pooh fabric 'cuz I thought she'd want pouffy and ruffly like she usually does



First of all, you are not crazy!!!  You're trying to make it all magical for your family.  REMEMBER though, everything Disney IS magic!!!  Do what you can, leave the rest for another time, and put it out of your mind that there was ever a different plan!!! 

Second, LOVE all the outfits!!!


----------



## cogero

aboveH20 said:


> A number of months ago D~ introduced us to _Oliver + S_ and their FREE popover pattern.  I made one then and had three more planned, which somehow never got made -- until now.
> 
> AG lovers, I have a feeling you're going to cringe when you see Dorrrine's unkempt hair.   I'm saving up for a comb!
> 
> *For Work*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell, it's casual Friday -- no shoes, although she does have stockings,  made following livndizney's directions.
> 
> *For Play*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a human size pattern for the flower hair thingys.  They're way too big.  I forget that Dorrrine and Ginger aren't human sometimes.
> 
> *For a Rainy Day*
> 
> Last year when I was at WDW the pseudo monsoons came.  Need something for those rainy days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Printed on the bottom of the fabric it said "This is not a toy."  I'm hoping Disney security doesn't show up at my door, but I cut that line off so I _think_ I'm okay.
> 
> And FYI, everything is perfect, nothing is wonky.  If it LOOKS wonky it's because within 12 days my part of NY went through an earthquake, tropical storm, and tornado, so it's just the house that's uneven, not my sewing.
> 
> That's all folks.



I totally love these clothes. The work outfit is perfect



ellenbenny said:


> Here was my PR entry for this week, a fairly simple one as I did not have a lot of time.  I also had trouble coming up with an idea for a technique I had never done before although I am sure there are probably plenty out there that I just couldn't think of under pressure!  My new "technique" was decoupage.



I so want to try to decoupage jeans. this is adorable.


----------



## DMGeurts

PurpleEars said:


> I survived my first day back at work after being off sick for almost 2 months. When I got into work and went through my mail (this is paper mail that we are talking about), I got this letter telling me that I got a grant to go and present at a conference. Wait, it guess better! This conference is going to be in Anaheim in November! This means I get to plan a side trip to Disneyland in the evenings as there won't be any activities past about 4pm most days at this conference! Woo Hoo! Now the challenge to to find airfare and hotel within the budgeted amount for the grant, but it is a good challenge, right?



This is so awesome!  Congratulations!  



PurpleEars said:


> Since we have been talking about dolly clothes, may I present my work from last week:



You did an amazing job on this outfit for your friend's doll.  I can't believe she is donating it - I would have such a hard time getting rid of something so sintimental from my childhood.



ireland_nicole said:


> Oh gosh everything is so cute!  I really love it!  I cant believe I've been wasting shopping bags instead of considering green fashion, but now my eyes have been opened!  Also love the AK to CM's dress- awesome!
> 
> 
> I need y'alls help regarding this upcoming trip- I can't seem to stop plussing it!  This has GOT to end!!!  First it was 5 days, now it's 10- 8 at WDW and 2 at Uni (first and last are partial days, but still...)  I'v also booked the CP package, Wishes dessert party, MVMCP, have way too many ressies (will be cancelling CG and maybe FF) oh yeah, and Hoop De Doo Revue.  Aside from the ever increasing list of necessary customs and ever dwindling bank account, I have to stop sometime (oh yeah, added Akurshus breakfast too b/c DD really wanted it- although she understood when I told her we couldn't- so I really want to do it for her; talk about crazy $40pp x 3 for breakfast- they will be the most expensive pieces of french toast in history ugh)  I have the TiW card which will help some, and have saved some cash downgrading to a standard room at RPH and moving offsite for the middle of our trip (which DD will appreciate, the girl needs the pool and some space to chill and we liked the house last year).  Why can't I just be happy with going?  Why do I have to do extra special things my family wouldn't even know about unless I told them?  Am I the only one?  (FWIW, I'm already saving to do the wild africa trek with DS for his Mom and Me trip next year- do I need professional help?)



I have the same probelm - I keep wanting to add more and more.  I don't think you need professional help - you just want everyone to have fun.  



ireland_nicole said:


> Here's the Harry Potter (sorry Mickey) outfit for DD for our WWoHP day- excuse the threads and unkempt hair- I was just happy she tried it on for a minute and took full advantage LOL.
> front: t-shirt has Hermione applique and the skirt is an insa with each panels embroidered with one of the spells she's known for; a great deal of research was required, of course- I had to watch all the movies again (twice) and re-read the books, but I finally narrowed it down to three: obliviate, wingardium leviosa, and expelliarmus.  One of my fave spells is expecto patronum, but that's a harry one, so I think I might use it on a t for me
> with side panels extended:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back: (gotta represent Griffindor)



I totally love this - I totally love everything you make.  Just amazing - no wonder dd was giddy - that is just an awesome outfit!  



NiniMorris said:


> Online check in is done!
> 
> Remember how I said I was bored?
> 
> I decided to color my hair yesterday.  You have to know that I started turning grey at age 17.  At age 18, my room mate was a hair stylist and was in charge of making sure I still looked like a teenager!
> 
> As the years went on, I found I could color my hair myself about 3 times a year and the grey would come in slowly and look like my hair was highlighted...as long as you didn't look too close.  As I got older, I started making my hair just a tad lighter, so it looked more natural.  My original color was dark, dark brown, with a reddish tint.  I now consider my 'natural' hair color a medium brown.
> 
> I picked a brand (Miss Clairol) and a color (medium brown) and routinely color my hair about once every two months.  I have been coloring my hair for almost 40 years....(actually more like 38 but close enough!)
> 
> It always works perfectly.  I do have an occasional hair or two that gets stubborn and refuses to take the dye, but over all most people cannot tell I color my hair.
> 
> They won't have that problem anymore!
> 
> This morning I have dark brown hair that is so dark it looks jet black.  Only in the sunlight you can see a reddish tint.  It is almost the same color as my original color back when I was 16!  So now I am a 50 something woman looking like I am trying to be a teenager!
> 
> I now get to spend the next few days trying to find a way to repair my hair...or I guess I could just wear a hat all day...every day!
> 
> 
> (the fact that I have two young kids will make it a bit easier to pull it off...if I just didn't have so many wrinkles!)
> 
> 
> Nini



Oh no...  Well, if you can't fix it - wear it and love it!  Pretend that was the plan all along and just go with the flow... and bring a hat.    I know, I have way more silver in my hair than I should at my age - I really need to do something about it.  

Off to work on outfit #46???  Gosh - I can't remember what outfit I am on now.  

D~


----------



## Piper

PurpleEars said:


> Since we have been talking about dolly clothes, may I present my work from last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dolly has a very special story. The doll belongs to one of my former co-workers (she is retired). She got the doll as a child some 50 years ago. This dolly ended up spending years in storage and my co-worker found the doll recently. She decided to donate the doll for the Christmas toy drive this year, however, the doll's original dress is in rather sad shape. She came and asked me to help her make a new outfit for the dolly so the dolly would look nice and pretty for the new owner. She gave me the materials and a general idea of what she'd like to see. I decided to go with a Portrait Peasant dress with some modifications.
> 
> She came and picked up the doll today and she was almost in tears seeing the dolly restored to her former glory. To make it even more special, she is going to bring the doll to the hospital when her father gets discharged this week. Her dad bought her and her sister a doll each while on a business trip 50+ years ago, so it will be a nice surprise for him as well.
> 
> As an aside, did you know that a 20" doll made 50+ years ago are smaller than the 18" dolls today? I actually had to downsize and lengthen the pattern to make it work! The dress is still a little baggy for the doll but it will have to do.



Is this a Miss Revlon doll?  I have two that I had as a child.  I wanted one so badly and my mother wouldn't get me one because it had a "figure."  So for my birthday four of my friends gave me the dolls.  One is a "real" Miss Revlon (20 ") one is a knockoff (20") one is a small Miss Revlon and one is a small knockoff.  I was thrilled!  I also have my Toni doll, my Tiny Tears, my friend's Tiny tears and my Saucy Walker doll.  I have a picture of me 60 years ago holding the Saucy Walker!  The last doll from my childhood is a Buddy Lee dressed in a Coke supervisor's uniform--he was the only guy in my harem!


----------



## VBAndrea

This was my PR for week 4 (and no, I am not pregnant, I just look it):









I so wanted to make a t-shirt to coordinate and wear the scarf as a belt, but that was hurricane week so I barely had time to finish things up.  I also didn't get good pics of the camera case -- it has red dot on the inside and I made a little peeking out of the edges too.  It's padded with fusible fleece.

PR week 5 as those of you who know what my dd looks like might have figured out this was mine.  I'm actually sad it didn't do better b/c I spent a lot of time on this.  I'm really happy with it.  I wanted to do the Robert Kaufman Paris fabric with blue instead of the Harlequin, but it was no where to be found and I refused to pay for overnight shipping.






















And these pictures are HORRIBLE and dd is all wrinkled and unkempt b/c I took them after school.  I had this skirt made for a month of so and finally appliqued the shirt ~ I will try to get better pics b/c it's hard to even tell but the front and side panels have different color backgrounds to their fabrics:





And this must be why our school doesn't allow tank tops (she did wear a sweater over it to school to cover up the revealing parts):





And excuse the dog toy on the floor.  I keep telling them to put their toys away but they never listen.


----------



## Daisy'sMama

This is exactly why I wanted an embroidery machine so badly. I love it! Thank you all for the inspiration and advice! I only ruined one t-shirt in the process.

Thanks
Stephanie


----------



## Daisy'sMama

VBAndrea said:


> This was my PR for week 4 (and no, I am not pregnant, I just look it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this scarf. I think it is so very creative!


----------



## ericalynn1979

aboveH20 said:


> Printed on the bottom of the fabric it said "This is not a toy."  I'm hoping Disney security doesn't show up at my door, but I cut that line off so I _think_ I'm okay.
> 
> And FYI, everything is perfect, nothing is wonky.  If it LOOKS wonky it's because within 12 days my part of NY went through an earthquake, tropical storm, and tornado, so it's just the house that's uneven, not my sewing.
> 
> That's all folks.


  This is why I peruse this thread while I'm pumping during the day.  Because I need a laugh.  I love Dorrrine's dress.


----------



## tricia

You know, I really love my IPad for most things, but if anyone is ever looking to get one, keep in mind that you CANNOT multi quote.  Makes commenting on all the great stuff very difficult.

So, since I am on a real PC now to upload some pics, I will try to quote a few from the last couple pages.

First, love the Club Penquin blanket.



Fruto76 said:


>



Everything is great.  And that youngest son of yours is so cute, Can I keep him? Hunh, hunh, can I ?



mphalens said:


> OMG!  I LOVE it ALL!!!!
> 
> 
> So - I shipped a Big Give last Thursday . . . and apparently she received it on Friday!!!   So I can share pictures with y'all here:
> Peace Love Mickey decoupage jeans:



Very cool, lots of decoupage in the past little while.  I gotta try that some day.



aboveH20 said:


> I just got back from mailing pillows to GKTW and a Big Give package.
> 
> Look at the neato stamps I got.  (I sure don't use many of those sticky things these days, but with no trips to Disney planned, I can sit and look at my stamps.)



those are cool, I want a Buzz one cause I love LGMs.



sp0ngem0nkey said:


> I even learned how to make bows. Who would have guessed! so, here it is-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to say thank you to all the talented people here. I would not have tried this if I did not read this thread.



Great first projects.



Colleen27 said:


> I haven't decided yet on what to do with the other fabric, I'm thinking a headband (she doesn't do hair clips/bows ) and maybe a shrug/wrap of some sort in case it gets a little cool when the sun goes down.



Adorable, very versatile.



aboveH20 said:


> *For a Rainy Day*
> 
> Last year when I was at WDW the pseudo monsoons came.  Need something for those rainy days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Printed on the bottom of the fabric it said "This is not a toy."  I'm hoping Disney security doesn't show up at my door, but I cut that line off so I _think_ I'm okay.
> 
> And FYI, everything is perfect, nothing is wonky.  If it LOOKS wonky it's because within 12 days my part of NY went through an earthquake, tropical storm, and tornado, so it's just the house that's uneven, not my sewing. o:
> 
> That's all folks.



Too funny.  Love the work outfit best.



ellenbenny said:


>



I also love red and Aqua together, so I thought this was great.



PurpleEars said:


>



Looks great, Very sweet of you to make her new clothes.



ireland_nicole said:


> hopefully slightly better pic of front: (dd was a bit giddy tonight)



Love, love the HP.



VBAndrea said:


> This was my PR for week 4 (and no, I am not pregnant, I just look it):



Great PR project.

Love the Remy outfit, you can tell you put a lot of time into it.

The Insa for school is great too.  Guess you are going to have to get another shirt for it tho.



Daisy'sMama said:


> This is exactly why I wanted an embroidery machine so badly. I love it! Thank you all for the inspiration and advice! I only ruined one t-shirt in the process.
> 
> Thanks
> Stephanie



Super cool.


----------



## ericalynn1979

I'm with you Tricia.  I'm usually surfing with my iPad in the middle of the night while feeding the baby, so I never get to multi-quote.


----------



## tricia

And now on to the Pics that I was uploading.  But first you need a brief history.

My mom's Best Friend Forever moved about 18 months ago to a city that is a 10 hour drive away.  To be closer to her kids.  She is an amazingly crafty woman, used to sew clothes for her kids when they were young, paint, and did a lot of tole painting to sell at craft shows and the such.  So, when she was cleaning out her basement for the move she gave me 2 big boxes of fabric (how could I say no).  Turns out they were mostly small cuts, which is fine for a lot of things, but they remain in their boxes.

Then, I started seeing all these half square triangle quilts on flikr etc.  I loved the simplicity of this quilt and decided to try one.  Got the idea to make one for Mom's BFF out of her fabric.  So, I bought the cream to go with (Mom liked it better than white) and started piecing.  Once it was done there was the question of how to quilt it and what to use for the backing, cause I did not want to spend a lot of money on this. (quilting would cost over $150 if i sent it out)

So, a bed sheet was purchased for the backing.  Then Mom asks me to go along with her to a Dr.s appt. she had in another city (about a 3 hr drive from us,  where my aunt lives)  She owns a long arm quilter.  So, instead of me paying her to quilt it for me, I asked if I could do it myself while I was there.  She said sure, and I did.

Long story, but here is the result.




IMG_1434 by tricialee22, on Flickr

I need a better picture of the whole thing.  Think I will try on my Mom's clothes line this weekend




IMG_1435 by tricialee22, on Flickr

So you can see a little of the quilting




IMG_1436 by tricialee22, on Flickr

The backing and tag.




IMG_1437 by tricialee22, on Flickr

And the binding was from her stash too.

This quilt is to totally HER, I love it.


----------



## mkwj

tricia said:


> IMG_1434 by tricialee22, on Flickr



Wow!!!! You did a great job.  It is beautiful.  I am sure she will be so surprised, and what a wonderful gift.


----------



## NiniMorris

tricia said:


> And now on to the Pics that I was uploading.  But first you need a brief history.
> 
> My mom's Best Friend Forever moved about 18 months ago to a city that is a 10 hour drive away.  To be closer to her kids.  She is an amazingly crafty woman, used to sew clothes for her kids when they were young, paint, and did a lot of tole painting to sell at craft shows and the such.  So, when she was cleaning out her basement for the move she gave me 2 big boxes of fabric (how could I say no).  Turns out they were mostly small cuts, which is fine for a lot of things, but they remain in their boxes.
> 
> Then, I started seeing all these half square triangle quilts on flikr etc.  I loved the simplicity of this quilt and decided to try one.  Got the idea to make one for Mom's BFF out of her fabric.  So, I bought the cream to go with (Mom liked it better than white) and started piecing.  Once it was done there was the question of how to quilt it and what to use for the backing, cause I did not want to spend a lot of money on this. (quilting would cost over $150 if i sent it out)
> 
> So, a bed sheet was purchased for the backing.  Then Mom asks me to go along with her to a Dr.s appt. she had in another city (about a 3 hr drive from us,  where my aunt lives)  She owns a long arm quilter.  So, instead of me paying her to quilt it for me, I asked if I could do it myself while I was there.  She said sure, and I did.
> 
> Long story, but here is the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1434 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> I need a better picture of the whole thing.  Think I will try on my Mom's clothes line this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1435 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> So you can see a little of the quilting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1436 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> The backing and tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1437 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> And the binding was from her stash too.
> 
> This quilt is to totally HER, I love it.





My daughter used my long arm one time...and she said once was enough!  I am really impressed with your quilting skills...you know, long arm quilting can be addictive too!



Nini


----------



## disneymomof1

I have had my brother pe 770 for over a month now, and I am scared to use it !!!  I have done a few of the pre-loaded designs but that is it.  I want to do an applique, I am going to buy one of Heather Sue's Minnie heads to start with and just practice on some scrap fabric. So here's the dumb question, when you are using two different fabrics, such as black for the head and red for the bow, do you put both fabrics down at the same time, or one at a time, guessing at placement or do you do black first, trim and then put the next fabric down. Here's another dumb question, with stabilizer on the back of the main fabric, do you put stabilizer under the black and red fabric as well?   I appreciate any help !!


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> This was my PR for week 4 (and no, I am not pregnant, I just look it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so wanted to make a t-shirt to coordinate and wear the scarf as a belt, but that was hurricane week so I barely had time to finish things up.  I also didn't get good pics of the camera case -- it has red dot on the inside and I made a little peeking out of the edges too.  It's padded with fusible fleece.
> 
> PR week 5 as those of you who know what my dd looks like might have figured out this was mine.  I'm actually sad it didn't do better b/c I spent a lot of time on this.  I'm really happy with it.  I wanted to do the Robert Kaufman Paris fabric with blue instead of the Harlequin, but it was no where to be found and I refused to pay for overnight shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And excuse the dog toy on the floor.  I keep telling them to put their toys away but they never listen.


I loved your PR things.  How did you make the scarf? I love the movie Ratatouille. I liked it so much that I looked up a recipe and made ratatouille for my family to eat.  They hated it!  But your outfit is adorable!  Your DD must love her horse outfit, it turned out very cute!  And my dog never listens to me either when I tell her to pick up her toys!



tricia said:


> IMG_1434 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> I need a better picture of the whole thing.  Think I will try on my Mom's clothes line this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1435 by tricialee22, on Flickr


The quilt turned out super nice!  I've only done a couple of quilts and they are a TON of work.  I love how you used all the pieces from your mom's friend.  That makes it so special!


----------



## snubie

disneymomof1 said:


> I have had my brother pe 770 for over a month now, and I am scared to use it !!!  I have done a few of the pre-loaded designs but that is it.  I want to do an applique, I am going to buy one of Heather Sue's Minnie heads to start with and just practice on some scrap fabric. So here's the dumb question, when you are using two different fabrics, such as black for the head and red for the bow, do you put both fabrics down at the same time, or one at a time, guessing at placement or do you do black first, trim and then put the next fabric down. Here's another dumb question, with stabilizer on the back of the main fabric, do you put stabilizer under the black and red fabric as well?   I appreciate any help !!


There will be several steps for a Minnie head.  The first one will be a placement stitch for the head outline on the base fabric.  Then you lay your black fabric down over that.  Step 2 tacks down the applique fabric.  Remove hoop (but do not unhoop the fabric)  and trim the black fabric close to the stitching.  Step 3 will do the placement stitch for the bow.  Lay your red fabric over that.  Step 4 will be the tack down for the bow.  Remove hoop to trim the red fabric close to the stitches.  Step 5 will do the black outline in a satin stitch.  Step 6 will do the bow satin stitch.

Here is a tutorial.  http://www.windstarembroidery.com/embroidery-information.cfm?File=Applique

Here is a video tutorial:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OriNwOcOgkM


----------



## ellenbenny

tricia said:


> And now on to the Pics that I was uploading.  But first you need a brief history.
> 
> My mom's Best Friend Forever moved about 18 months ago to a city that is a 10 hour drive away.  To be closer to her kids.  She is an amazingly crafty woman, used to sew clothes for her kids when they were young, paint, and did a lot of tole painting to sell at craft shows and the such.  So, when she was cleaning out her basement for the move she gave me 2 big boxes of fabric (how could I say no).  Turns out they were mostly small cuts, which is fine for a lot of things, but they remain in their boxes.
> 
> Then, I started seeing all these half square triangle quilts on flikr etc.  I loved the simplicity of this quilt and decided to try one.  Got the idea to make one for Mom's BFF out of her fabric.  So, I bought the cream to go with (Mom liked it better than white) and started piecing.  Once it was done there was the question of how to quilt it and what to use for the backing, cause I did not want to spend a lot of money on this. (quilting would cost over $150 if i sent it out)
> 
> So, a bed sheet was purchased for the backing.  Then Mom asks me to go along with her to a Dr.s appt. she had in another city (about a 3 hr drive from us,  where my aunt lives)  She owns a long arm quilter.  So, instead of me paying her to quilt it for me, I asked if I could do it myself while I was there.  She said sure, and I did.
> 
> Long story, but here is the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1434 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> And the binding was from her stash too.
> 
> This quilt is to totally HER, I love it.



Just beautiful!!


----------



## froggy33

disneymomof1 said:


> I have had my brother pe 770 for over a month now, and I am scared to use it !!!  I have done a few of the pre-loaded designs but that is it.  I want to do an applique, I am going to buy one of Heather Sue's Minnie heads to start with and just practice on some scrap fabric. So here's the dumb question, when you are using two different fabrics, such as black for the head and red for the bow, do you put both fabrics down at the same time, or one at a time, guessing at placement or do you do black first, trim and then put the next fabric down. Here's another dumb question, with stabilizer on the back of the main fabric, do you put stabilizer under the black and red fabric as well?   I appreciate any help !!



You do not need stabilizer behind each applique fabric.  I usually use a spray adhesive to hold them in place, but it isn't really necessary.


----------



## dianemom2

froggy33 said:


> You do not need stabilizer behind each applique fabric.  I usually use a spray adhesive to hold them in place, but it isn't really necessary.



I am cheap and don't want to waste my spray adhesive (or deal with the mess it makes when it gets on my fingers) so I just sort of hold the fabric in place while the machine tacks it down.


----------



## tmh0206

NiniMorris said:


> Online check in is done!
> 
> Remember how I said I was bored?
> 
> I decided to color my hair yesterday.  You have to know that I started turning grey at age 17.  At age 18, my room mate was a hair stylist and was in charge of making sure I still looked like a teenager!
> 
> As the years went on, I found I could color my hair myself about 3 times a year and the grey would come in slowly and look like my hair was highlighted...as long as you didn't look too close.  As I got older, I started making my hair just a tad lighter, so it looked more natural.  My original color was dark, dark brown, with a reddish tint.  I now consider my 'natural' hair color a medium brown.
> 
> I picked a brand (Miss Clairol) and a color (medium brown) and routinely color my hair about once every two months.  I have been coloring my hair for almost 40 years....(actually more like 38 but close enough!)
> 
> It always works perfectly.  I do have an occasional hair or two that gets stubborn and refuses to take the dye, but over all most people cannot tell I color my hair.
> 
> They won't have that problem anymore!
> 
> This morning I have dark brown hair that is so dark it looks jet black.  Only in the sunlight you can see a reddish tint.  It is almost the same color as my original color back when I was 16!  So now I am a 50 something woman looking like I am trying to be a teenager!
> 
> I now get to spend the next few days trying to find a way to repair my hair...or I guess I could just wear a hat all day...every day!
> 
> 
> (the fact that I have two young kids will make it a bit easier to pull it off...if I just didn't have so many wrinkles!)
> 
> 
> Nini



my daughter is a hair stylist and she said to tell you to wash and dry it multiple times, it will wash some of the darkness out so you won't have to redo it too soon and do damage to it.  that way it will progressively get lighter and look closer to what you actually were trying to accomplish.


----------



## em-o-so'smom

Hi! I am currently making the last 2 of 4 mickey ruffle skirts for our trip (we leave thursday!!!) I know last minute!  Anyway the skirt fabric for these last 2 is different-silkier and my machine isn't sewing on it...it looks like it might be the top that is not catching but I'm not sure...I'm just trying to sew the seams!  The fabric for the ruffles works fine...I'm really stressed!!! I knew I would get great tips here!  Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
Thank you! Jennifer


----------



## VBAndrea

Daisy'sMama said:


> This is exactly why I wanted an embroidery machine so badly. I love it! Thank you all for the inspiration and advice! I only ruined one t-shirt in the process.
> 
> Thanks
> Stephanie


Looks awesome!  I bet your dd loves it 


tricia said:


> And now on to the Pics that I was uploading.  But first you need a brief history.
> 
> My mom's Best Friend Forever moved about 18 months ago to a city that is a 10 hour drive away.  To be closer to her kids.  She is an amazingly crafty woman, used to sew clothes for her kids when they were young, paint, and did a lot of tole painting to sell at craft shows and the such.  So, when she was cleaning out her basement for the move she gave me 2 big boxes of fabric (how could I say no).  Turns out they were mostly small cuts, which is fine for a lot of things, but they remain in their boxes.
> 
> Then, I started seeing all these half square triangle quilts on flikr etc.  I loved the simplicity of this quilt and decided to try one.  Got the idea to make one for Mom's BFF out of her fabric.  So, I bought the cream to go with (Mom liked it better than white) and started piecing.  Once it was done there was the question of how to quilt it and what to use for the backing, cause I did not want to spend a lot of money on this. (quilting would cost over $150 if i sent it out)
> 
> So, a bed sheet was purchased for the backing.  Then Mom asks me to go along with her to a Dr.s appt. she had in another city (about a 3 hr drive from us,  where my aunt lives)  She owns a long arm quilter.  So, instead of me paying her to quilt it for me, I asked if I could do it myself while I was there.  She said sure, and I did.
> 
> Long story, but here is the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1434 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> This quilt is to totally HER, I love it.


WOW!!!  That is amazing!  It must have taken forever to do.  You did a beautiful job.



disneymomof1 said:


> I have had my brother pe 770 for over a month now, and I am scared to use it !!!  I have done a few of the pre-loaded designs but that is it.  I want to do an applique, I am going to buy one of Heather Sue's Minnie heads to start with and just practice on some scrap fabric. So here's the dumb question, when you are using two different fabrics, such as black for the head and red for the bow, do you put both fabrics down at the same time, or one at a time, guessing at placement or do you do black first, trim and then put the next fabric down. Here's another dumb question, with stabilizer on the back of the main fabric, do you put stabilizer under the black and red fabric as well?   I appreciate any help !!


I see Stacey already helped you out.  She described it very well.



dianemom2 said:


> I loved your PR things.  How did you make the scarf? I love the movie Ratatouille. I liked it so much that I looked up a recipe and made ratatouille for my family to eat.  They hated it!  But your outfit is adorable!  Your DD must love her horse outfit, it turned out very cute!  And my dog never listens to me either when I tell her to pick up her toys!



I will post a link to the tut I used for the scarf -- but please don't give me a link to the ratatouille recipe -- my kids hate normal things I make, I think they'd move out if I made them ratatouille for dinner.  It's one of my favorite Dis movies too!  

Scarf link:
http://www.pearltrees.com/#/N-u=1_2...1_3052146&N-f=1_3052146&N-p=19164189&N-play=1

I just used Heather Sue's MM heads 1x1 inch fill and stitched them out on the sulky solvy.  I need to soak my scarf some more though -- it's still too stiff.



dianemom2 said:


> I am cheap and don't want to waste my spray adhesive (or deal with the mess it makes when it gets on my fingers) so I just sort of hold the fabric in place while the machine tacks it down.


FYI, I have found that rubbing alcohol works well to get the sticky stuff off fingers, cutting mats, scissors, etc (I could go on and on).  But I do the same and just hold the fabric rather than spray.  I only spray my stabilizer initially b/c I don't hoop t-shirts (I spray and pin them).



em-o-so'smom said:


> Hi! I am currently making the last 2 of 4 mickey ruffle skirts for our trip (we leave thursday!!!) I know last minute!  Anyway the skirt fabric for these last 2 is different-silkier and my machine isn't sewing on it...it looks like it might be the top that is not catching but I'm not sure...I'm just trying to sew the seams!  The fabric for the ruffles works fine...I'm really stressed!!! I knew I would get great tips here!  Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
> Thank you! Jennifer


The only thing I could think to try is a different foot so the fabric is less slippery with it or some tear away stabilizer to use while sewing.  Good luck!


----------



## babynala

PurpleEars said:


> Ok, here's my BIG news from today:
> 
> I survived my first day back at work after being off sick for almost 2 months. When I got into work and went through my mail (this is paper mail that we are talking about), I got this letter telling me that I got a grant to go and present at a conference. Wait, it guess better! This conference is going to be in Anaheim in November! This means I get to plan a side trip to Disneyland in the evenings as there won't be any activities past about 4pm most days at this conference! Woo Hoo! Now the challenge to to find airfare and hotel within the budgeted amount for the grant, but it is a good challenge, right?
> 
> Since we have been talking about dolly clothes, may I present my work from last week:


Wow, congrats on getting the grant.  That sounds like a great excuse for a trip to Disneyland.  The doll dress you made is so beautiful.  I would not be able to part with that doll now that she is all dressed up and looking pretty.  



ireland_nicole said:


> I need y'alls help regarding this upcoming trip- I can't seem to stop plussing it!  This has GOT to end!!!  First it was 5 days, now it's 10- 8 at WDW and 2 at Uni (first and last are partial days, but still...)  I'v also booked the CP package, Wishes dessert party, MVMCP, have way too many ressies (will be cancelling CG and maybe FF) oh yeah, and Hoop De Doo Revue.  Aside from the ever increasing list of necessary customs and ever dwindling bank account, I have to stop sometime (oh yeah, added Akurshus breakfast too b/c DD really wanted it- although she understood when I told her we couldn't- so I really want to do it for her; talk about crazy $40pp x 3 for breakfast- they will be the most expensive pieces of french toast in history ugh)  I have the TiW card which will help some, and have saved some cash downgrading to a standard room at RPH and moving offsite for the middle of our trip (which DD will appreciate, the girl needs the pool and some space to chill and we liked the house last year).  Why can't I just be happy with going?  Why do I have to do extra special things my family wouldn't even know about unless I told them?  Am I the only one?  (FWIW, I'm already saving to do the wild africa trek with DS for his Mom and Me trip next year- do I need professional help?)
> 
> 
> Here's the Harry Potter (sorry Mickey) outfit for DD for our WWoHP day- excuse the threads and unkempt hair- I was just happy she tried it on for a minute and took full advantage LOL.
> front: t-shirt has Hermione applique and the skirt is an insa with each panels embroidered with one of the spells she's known for; a great deal of research was required, of course- I had to watch all the movies again (twice) and re-read the books, but I finally narrowed it down to three: obliviate, wingardium leviosa, and expelliarmus.  One of my fave spells is expecto patronum, but that's a harry one, so I think I might use it on a t for me
> with side panels extended:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back: (gotta represent Griffindor)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully slightly better pic of front: (dd was a bit giddy tonight)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, in case anyone was wondering who managed to get the pics stuck sideways- again- here was my entry for last weeks PR
> mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dd's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it figures she wanted a simple pillowcase style- I'm stuck with like 4 extra yards of Christmas pooh fabric 'cuz I thought she'd want pouffy and ruffly like she usually does


Your trip sounds like fun.  There are so many "extra" things to do at Disney and I always feel like I want to do them.  I think after being there a few times you want to do something new so all those extra events will make the trip more special but are not really  necessary.  I'm planning to go to Akerhaus too this trip because I'm afraid that my DD will be getting too big for princesses and it might be our last chance  That being said, it was my dad's favorite meal on our last trip and a nice change from the standard Disney fare.  The CP package is a great idea.  We really enjoyed that during our Dec trip a few years ago, it was probably one of my favorite memories and my kids enjoyed it too (my DS was only 3 at the time but he actually sat still for that).  All your plans sound great and the things you can't fit into this trip will be a great excuse for another visit.

I absolutely love your Harry Potter themed outfit, the colors you chose are perfect.  I'm sure you will find something to make with all that fabric.  You are probably lucky she picked a pillowcase dress since you would have had to make something flouncy for yourself to match.  

Question:  any ideas / tips for a Hermione Halloween costume?



NiniMorris said:


> I now get to spend the next few days trying to find a way to repair my hair...or I guess I could just wear a hat all day...every day!
> 
> (the fact that I have two young kids will make it a bit easier to pull it off...if I just didn't have so many wrinkles!)
> 
> Nini


I think you can totally pull off that hair color and it will make you look younger, not trying to look younger.  



VBAndrea said:


> This was my PR for week 4 (and no, I am not pregnant, I just look it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so wanted to make a t-shirt to coordinate and wear the scarf as a belt, but that was hurricane week so I barely had time to finish things up.  I also didn't get good pics of the camera case -- it has red dot on the inside and I made a little peeking out of the edges too.  It's padded with fusible fleece.
> 
> PR week 5 as those of you who know what my dd looks like might have figured out this was mine.  I'm actually sad it didn't do better b/c I spent a lot of time on this.  I'm really happy with it.  I wanted to do the Robert Kaufman Paris fabric with blue instead of the Harlequin, but it was no where to be found and I refused to pay for overnight shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these pictures are HORRIBLE and dd is all wrinkled and unkempt b/c I took them after school.  I had this skirt made for a month of so and finally appliqued the shirt ~ I will try to get better pics b/c it's hard to even tell but the front and side panels have different color backgrounds to their fabrics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this must be why our school doesn't allow tank tops (she did wear a sweater over it to school to cover up the revealing parts):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And excuse the dog toy on the floor.  I keep telling them to put their toys away but they never listen.


I loved your scarf and accessories.  What a clever idea and the hidden mickeys were a nice touch.  I didn't get a chance to check out the PR for 5 yet but your DD looks so cute in that outfit.  You did a wonderful job on this set.  The pants are adorable.  The horse set came out great.  I'm glad she got to wear it to school, even with the new dress code.  



Daisy'sMama said:


> This is exactly why I wanted an embroidery machine so badly. I love it! Thank you all for the inspiration and advice! I only ruined one t-shirt in the process.
> 
> Thanks
> Stephanie


Great first project.



tricia said:


> And now on to the Pics that I was uploading.  But first you need a brief history.
> Long story, but here is the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1434 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> This quilt is to totally HER, I love it.


Wow, this quilt is beautiful.  What a lovely gift.  It really looks like the kind of quilt that would keep you warm on a cold night but I would never let anyone use I'm impressed that you were able to use the long arm so well.  


Enabler alert:  Target had a cute t-shirt in the older girl section that was a baseball style t-shirt with Mickey wrapped up like a mummy holding an orange trick or treat pumpkin.


----------



## babynala

Ellen - I lost your quote but wanted to say that I really like your chip and dale outfit.  Did you like making the jeans?


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> I will post a link to the tut I used for the scarf -- but please don't give me a link to the ratatouille recipe -- my kids hate normal things I make, I think they'd move out if I made them ratatouille for dinner.  It's one of my favorite Dis movies too!
> 
> Scarf link:
> http://www.pearltrees.com/#/N-u=1_2...1_3052146&N-f=1_3052146&N-p=19164189&N-play=1
> 
> I just used Heather Sue's MM heads 1x1 inch fill and stitched them out on the sulky solvy.  I need to soak my scarf some more though -- it's still too stiff.
> 
> 
> FYI, I have found that rubbing alcohol works well to get the sticky stuff off fingers, cutting mats, scissors, etc (I could go on and on).  But I do the same and just hold the fabric rather than spray.  I only spray my stabilizer initially b/c I don't hoop t-shirts (I spray and pin them).



I just read the scarf tutorial.  It doesn't seem hard at all.  I can't wait to try it out.  These scarves would make some great teacher gifts for the holidays if you used school themed ribbons.  My kids are pretty adventurous eaters but they hated that ratatouille!  They do like the movie though.  

I have a sticky spot on my machine that I haven't been able to get off. I am going to try rubbing alcohol on it right now!  I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## disneymomof1

snubie said:


> There will be several steps for a Minnie head.  The first one will be a placement stitch for the head outline on the base fabric.  Then you lay your black fabric down over that.  Step 2 tacks down the applique fabric.  Remove hoop (but do not unhoop the fabric)  and trim the black fabric close to the stitching.  Step 3 will do the placement stitch for the bow.  Lay your red fabric over that.  Step 4 will be the tack down for the bow.  Remove hoop to trim the red fabric close to the stitches.  Step 5 will do the black outline in a satin stitch.  Step 6 will do the bow satin stitch.
> 
> Here is a tutorial.  http://www.windstarembroidery.com/embroidery-information.cfm?File=Applique
> 
> Here is a video tutorial:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OriNwOcOgkM




Thanks to everyone for the help, I will check out the tutorial and youtube video.  Of course tonight is a long dance class night, so I will give it a try in the morning. I will let everyone know I how make out, fingers crossed !!!  Thanks again !!


----------



## aboveH20

The  has begun.  My son (quick review, he's going to be shooting a movie in Oct/Nov) came in on the 9:30 Megabus from New York last night and left this morning on the 7:25 Megabus.  He was going through our house and taking photos (he's never lived here, and we've only been here two years) as it will be a prime location for a number of scenes, and reviewing his prop list with me.

So, for a couple days I'm going to be going crazy trying to find some of his props -- either stuff that we have, stuff I can get cheaply at garage sales, or stuff I have to buy. (Andrea, I'm  going to have to hold off on D~'s address.)

I wanted to stop by quickly to thank all who commented on my For Work, For Play, For a Rainy Day outfits for Dorrrine, and answer a question about her stockings.  They are VERY EASY to make. It's basically women's knee highs.  The original directions (livndizney) said socks without heels can be used as well to make tights, but I haven't done that yet.






Gotta go look for 3 plungers, styrofoam "doggy bag," confetti cake mix (3-5 boxes),  15 colored envelopes . . .


----------



## dianemom2

Andrea- Thanks for the tip about the rubbing alcohol.  It took the sticky spot right off my machine!  You learn something new every day!  Maybe tomorrow I can get to trying that scarf technique.  

I just completed two t-shirt orders today and tonight is Back To School Night. The rest of the week will be busy also.  Tomorrow I have my semi-annual PET scan to see if my cancer has advanced or if it has stayed in remission.  I will get the results on Friday when I see my dr.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Excuse me, but this is a family board-  are you sure that state of dress is appropriate?



aboveH20 said:


> The  has begun.  My son (quick review, he's going to be shooting a movie in Oct/Nov) came in on the 9:30 Megabus from New York last night and left this morning on the 7:25 Megabus.  He was going through our house and taking photos (he's never lived here, and we've only been here two years) as it will be a prime location for a number of scenes, and reviewing his prop list with me.
> 
> So, for a couple days I'm going to be going crazy trying to find some of his props -- either stuff that we have, stuff I can get cheaply at garage sales, or stuff I have to buy. (Andrea, I'm  going to have to hold off on D~'s address.)
> 
> I wanted to stop by quickly to thank all who commented on my For Work, For Play, For a Rainy Day outfits for Dorrrine, and answer a question about her stockings.  They are VERY EASY to make. It's basically women's knee highs.  The original directions (livndizney) said socks without heels can be used as well to make tights, but I haven't done that yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta go look for 3 plungers, styrofoam "doggy bag," confetti cake mix (3-5 boxes),  15 colored envelopes . . .


----------



## ellenbenny

babynala said:


> Ellen - I lost your quote but wanted to say that I really like your chip and dale outfit.  Did you like making the jeans?



Thank you!  I thought it was kind of fun and not too difficult.  The worst part for me is ripping out the seam of the jeans and then sewing them back up, but that is not hard, just tedious.  I just cut out a bunch of small pieces of fabrics and then laid them out on the jeans a little at a time to see how I liked them.  Can't really go wrong I guess.


----------



## babynala

aboveH20 said:


> The  has begun.  My son (quick review, he's going to be shooting a movie in Oct/Nov) came in on the 9:30 Megabus from New York last night and left this morning on the 7:25 Megabus.  He was going through our house and taking photos (he's never lived here, and we've only been here two years) as it will be a prime location for a number of scenes, and reviewing his prop list with me.
> 
> So, for a couple days I'm going to be going crazy trying to find some of his props -- either stuff that we have, stuff I can get cheaply at garage sales, or stuff I have to buy. (Andrea, I'm  going to have to hold off on D~'s address.)
> 
> I wanted to stop by quickly to thank all who commented on my For Work, For Play, For a Rainy Day outfits for Dorrrine, and answer a question about her stockings.  They are VERY EASY to make. It's basically women's knee highs.  The original directions (livndizney) said socks without heels can be used as well to make tights, but I haven't done that yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta go look for 3 plungers, styrofoam "doggy bag," confetti cake mix (3-5 boxes),  15 colored envelopes . . .


Thanks for the tip on the stockings, I'm sure I will never make any because I HATE tights and stockings, but it is good to know just in case.  

I hope you are getting a movie credit in your DS's big film.  I hope "empty Ginger Ale bottle" is not on the prop list.  Maybe you can get him to include an American Girl doll so you can get reimbursed for your purchase when he makes his first million on his film.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

Just wanted to send out a reminder that tomorrow is the Ship Date for Katelyn's Big Give!!!! Please post your pictures and I'll send you the address!! Thanks so much for helping this cutie pie have a wonderful experience!!!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

tricia said:


> And now on to the Pics that I was uploading.  But first you need a brief history.
> 
> My mom's Best Friend Forever moved about 18 months ago to a city that is a 10 hour drive away.  To be closer to her kids.  She is an amazingly crafty woman, used to sew clothes for her kids when they were young, paint, and did a lot of tole painting to sell at craft shows and the such.  So, when she was cleaning out her basement for the move she gave me 2 big boxes of fabric (how could I say no).  Turns out they were mostly small cuts, which is fine for a lot of things, but they remain in their boxes.
> 
> Then, I started seeing all these half square triangle quilts on flikr etc.  I loved the simplicity of this quilt and decided to try one.  Got the idea to make one for Mom's BFF out of her fabric.  So, I bought the cream to go with (Mom liked it better than white) and started piecing.  Once it was done there was the question of how to quilt it and what to use for the backing, cause I did not want to spend a lot of money on this. (quilting would cost over $150 if i sent it out)
> 
> So, a bed sheet was purchased for the backing.  Then Mom asks me to go along with her to a Dr.s appt. she had in another city (about a 3 hr drive from us,  where my aunt lives)  She owns a long arm quilter.  So, instead of me paying her to quilt it for me, I asked if I could do it myself while I was there.  She said sure, and I did.
> 
> Long story, but here is the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1434 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> I need a better picture of the whole thing.  Think I will try on my Mom's clothes line this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1435 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> So you can see a little of the quilting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1436 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> The backing and tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1437 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> And the binding was from her stash too.
> 
> This quilt is to totally HER, I love it.


*that is amazingly beautiful! and so sweet and thoughtful! *


----------



## cogero

So I stitched out my first design adding a name to a MH using HeatherSue's fabulous santa Mickey Head.

I have the first shirt done for the December trip


----------



## PurpleEars

ireland_nicole said:


> I need y'alls help regarding this upcoming trip- I can't seem to stop plussing it!  This has GOT to end!!!  First it was 5 days, now it's 10- 8 at WDW and 2 at Uni (first and last are partial days, but still...)  I'v also booked the CP package, Wishes dessert party, MVMCP, have way too many ressies (will be cancelling CG and maybe FF) oh yeah, and Hoop De Doo Revue.  Aside from the ever increasing list of necessary customs and ever dwindling bank account, I have to stop sometime (oh yeah, added Akurshus breakfast too b/c DD really wanted it- although she understood when I told her we couldn't- so I really want to do it for her; talk about crazy $40pp x 3 for breakfast- they will be the most expensive pieces of french toast in history ugh)  I have the TiW card which will help some, and have saved some cash downgrading to a standard room at RPH and moving offsite for the middle of our trip (which DD will appreciate, the girl needs the pool and some space to chill and we liked the house last year).  Why can't I just be happy with going?  Why do I have to do extra special things my family wouldn't even know about unless I told them?  Am I the only one?  (FWIW, I'm already saving to do the wild africa trek with DS for his Mom and Me trip next year- do I need professional help?)
> 
> 
> Here's the Harry Potter (sorry Mickey) outfit for DD for our WWoHP day- excuse the threads and unkempt hair- I was just happy she tried it on for a minute and took full advantage LOL.
> front: t-shirt has Hermione applique and the skirt is an insa with each panels embroidered with one of the spells she's known for; a great deal of research was required, of course- I had to watch all the movies again (twice) and re-read the books, but I finally narrowed it down to three: obliviate, wingardium leviosa, and expelliarmus.  One of my fave spells is expecto patronum, but that's a harry one, so I think I might use it on a t for me
> with side panels extended:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back: (gotta represent Griffindor)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, in case anyone was wondering who managed to get the pics stuck sideways- again- here was my entry for last weeks PR
> mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dd's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it figures she wanted a simple pillowcase style- I'm stuck with like 4 extra yards of Christmas pooh fabric 'cuz I thought she'd want pouffy and ruffly like she usually does



I think you just want the best experience possible for your family, nothing wrong with that. The HP set is amazing! You can always keep the extra fabric for a different outfit later! 



NiniMorris said:


> Online check in is done!
> 
> Remember how I said I was bored?
> 
> I decided to color my hair yesterday.  You have to know that I started turning grey at age 17.  At age 18, my room mate was a hair stylist and was in charge of making sure I still looked like a teenager!
> 
> As the years went on, I found I could color my hair myself about 3 times a year and the grey would come in slowly and look like my hair was highlighted...as long as you didn't look too close.  As I got older, I started making my hair just a tad lighter, so it looked more natural.  My original color was dark, dark brown, with a reddish tint.  I now consider my 'natural' hair color a medium brown.
> 
> I picked a brand (Miss Clairol) and a color (medium brown) and routinely color my hair about once every two months.  I have been coloring my hair for almost 40 years....(actually more like 38 but close enough!)
> 
> It always works perfectly.  I do have an occasional hair or two that gets stubborn and refuses to take the dye, but over all most people cannot tell I color my hair.
> 
> They won't have that problem anymore!
> 
> This morning I have dark brown hair that is so dark it looks jet black.  Only in the sunlight you can see a reddish tint.  It is almost the same color as my original color back when I was 16!  So now I am a 50 something woman looking like I am trying to be a teenager!
> 
> I now get to spend the next few days trying to find a way to repair my hair...or I guess I could just wear a hat all day...every day!
> 
> 
> (the fact that I have two young kids will make it a bit easier to pull it off...if I just didn't have so many wrinkles!)
> 
> 
> Nini



Congrats on finishing the online check in! I am sorry to hear about your hair colouring "adventures." I have never used any hair dye in my life (no colouring allowed for hair donations) so I don't have any suggestions for you. I will just send you some pixie dust wishes for being able to make your hair look ok.



VBAndrea said:


> This was my PR for week 4 (and no, I am not pregnant, I just look it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so wanted to make a t-shirt to coordinate and wear the scarf as a belt, but that was hurricane week so I barely had time to finish things up.  I also didn't get good pics of the camera case -- it has red dot on the inside and I made a little peeking out of the edges too.  It's padded with fusible fleece.
> 
> PR week 5 as those of you who know what my dd looks like might have figured out this was mine.  I'm actually sad it didn't do better b/c I spent a lot of time on this.  I'm really happy with it.  I wanted to do the Robert Kaufman Paris fabric with blue instead of the Harlequin, but it was no where to be found and I refused to pay for overnight shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these pictures are HORRIBLE and dd is all wrinkled and unkempt b/c I took them after school.  I had this skirt made for a month of so and finally appliqued the shirt ~ I will try to get better pics b/c it's hard to even tell but the front and side panels have different color backgrounds to their fabrics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And excuse the dog toy on the floor.  I keep telling them to put their toys away but they never listen.



Your scarf and accessories are so cute! Your DD's Le Chefs outfit look great! I like the picture with her holding the "Bonjour" sign. By the way, did you try the ratatouille at Le Chefs? It was very good! Too bad DH would not go near a zucchini or else I would make it at home. The horse outfit is great too. I remember you had a hard time locating embroidery patterns for horses so I am glad that one worked so well for the outfit!



Daisy'sMama said:


> This is exactly why I wanted an embroidery machine so badly. I love it! Thank you all for the inspiration and advice! I only ruined one t-shirt in the process.
> 
> Thanks
> Stephanie



Good job! I am sure your DD will like it too!



tricia said:


> And now on to the Pics that I was uploading.  But first you need a brief history.
> 
> My mom's Best Friend Forever moved about 18 months ago to a city that is a 10 hour drive away.  To be closer to her kids.  She is an amazingly crafty woman, used to sew clothes for her kids when they were young, paint, and did a lot of tole painting to sell at craft shows and the such.  So, when she was cleaning out her basement for the move she gave me 2 big boxes of fabric (how could I say no).  Turns out they were mostly small cuts, which is fine for a lot of things, but they remain in their boxes.
> 
> Then, I started seeing all these half square triangle quilts on flikr etc.  I loved the simplicity of this quilt and decided to try one.  Got the idea to make one for Mom's BFF out of her fabric.  So, I bought the cream to go with (Mom liked it better than white) and started piecing.  Once it was done there was the question of how to quilt it and what to use for the backing, cause I did not want to spend a lot of money on this. (quilting would cost over $150 if i sent it out)
> 
> So, a bed sheet was purchased for the backing.  Then Mom asks me to go along with her to a Dr.s appt. she had in another city (about a 3 hr drive from us,  where my aunt lives)  She owns a long arm quilter.  So, instead of me paying her to quilt it for me, I asked if I could do it myself while I was there.  She said sure, and I did.
> 
> Long story, but here is the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1434 by tricialee22, on Flickr



This is beautiful! I am sure she will be pleasantly surprised! You did a good job with the quilting.



em-o-so'smom said:


> Hi! I am currently making the last 2 of 4 mickey ruffle skirts for our trip (we leave thursday!!!) I know last minute!  Anyway the skirt fabric for these last 2 is different-silkier and my machine isn't sewing on it...it looks like it might be the top that is not catching but I'm not sure...I'm just trying to sew the seams!  The fabric for the ruffles works fine...I'm really stressed!!! I knew I would get great tips here!  Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
> Thank you! Jennifer



I would try a walking foot or putting tissue paper between the regular foot and the fabric to see if it works better.



aboveH20 said:


> The  has begun.  My son (quick review, he's going to be shooting a movie in Oct/Nov) came in on the 9:30 Megabus from New York last night and left this morning on the 7:25 Megabus.  He was going through our house and taking photos (he's never lived here, and we've only been here two years) as it will be a prime location for a number of scenes, and reviewing his prop list with me.
> 
> So, for a couple days I'm going to be going crazy trying to find some of his props -- either stuff that we have, stuff I can get cheaply at garage sales, or stuff I have to buy. (Andrea, I'm  going to have to hold off on D~'s address.)
> 
> I wanted to stop by quickly to thank all who commented on my For Work, For Play, For a Rainy Day outfits for Dorrrine, and answer a question about her stockings.  They are VERY EASY to make. It's basically women's knee highs.  The original directions (livndizney) said socks without heels can be used as well to make tights, but I haven't done that yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta go look for 3 plungers, styrofoam "doggy bag," confetti cake mix (3-5 boxes),  15 colored envelopes . . .



That's an interesting colour for the "leg shaping garment," but I guess they do match with the shoes!

So what will you do with 3 plungers after this is done? I can find ways to use the other items but 3 plungers will be a challenge!



dianemom2 said:


> I just completed two t-shirt orders today and tonight is Back To School Night. The rest of the week will be busy also.  Tomorrow I have my semi-annual PET scan to see if my cancer has advanced or if it has stayed in remission.  I will get the results on Friday when I see my dr.



I will be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping for the best results.



cogero said:


> So I stitched out my first design adding a name to a MH using HeatherSue's fabulous santa Mickey Head.
> 
> I have the first shirt done for the December trip



Glad to hear that you are back to sewing!



VBAndrea said:


> Yay on your good news mail!  I hope you can work it all out.
> 
> The dress is stunning! Very creative.






teresajoy said:


> Beautiful dress and such a sweet story!!!





mphalens said:


> Beautiful!!!  And what a sweet story!





DMGeurts said:


> This is so awesome!  Congratulations!
> 
> You did an amazing job on this outfit for your friend's doll.  I can't believe she is donating it - I would have such a hard time getting rid of something so sintimental from my childhood.
> 
> D~





Piper said:


> Is this a Miss Revlon doll?  I have two that I had as a child.  I wanted one so badly and my mother wouldn't get me one because it had a "figure."  So for my birthday four of my friends gave me the dolls.  One is a "real" Miss Revlon (20 ") one is a knockoff (20") one is a small Miss Revlon and one is a small knockoff.  I was thrilled!  I also have my Toni doll, my Tiny Tears, my friend's Tiny tears and my Saucy Walker doll.  I have a picture of me 60 years ago holding the Saucy Walker!  The last doll from my childhood is a Buddy Lee dressed in a Coke supervisor's uniform--he was the only guy in my harem!






tricia said:


> Looks great, Very sweet of you to make her new clothes.






babynala said:


> Wow, congrats on getting the grant.  That sounds like a great excuse for a trip to Disneyland.  The doll dress you made is so beautiful.  I would not be able to part with that doll now that she is all dressed up and looking pretty.



Thanks on your comments on the doll. I am glad that I can help restore the doll to her former glory. My co-worker is a very generous soul to be parting with something so special from her childhood. She told me many times that she enjoyed the doll as a child and she wanted to bring the joy to someone else's life now that she is downsizing. I am sure the next owner will be thrilled!

And thank you for sharing my excitement about this grant! My Disneyland (uh, I meant conference) trip is now booked. The timing was perfect since I was able to book the airfare on seat sale, with an airline that still gives me one free checked bag (Westjet). I could even afford the upgrade to the emergency exit row since the airfare and hotel cost came in somewhat lower than expected. It will be a solo trip as DH could not take the time off during the school term. Good thing we upgraded our tickets to DL annual passes when we were there in April (we plan to go back in March 2012), so the park tickets won't cost me anything this time! Now I have to plan my "park clothes"/customs! The hotel is between the conference site and Disneyland so I can stop at the hotel to drop off the work stuff and change before heading off to the parks. Can you tell that I am excited?!  Of course I have to prepare 2 presentations too, but somehow the "after hours" planning is more exciting!


----------



## squirrel

I'm getting ready to order from Amazon (never ordered from here before) and have the books shipped to Pop Century.

I saw someone mention Amazon prime.  What is that?



I also have a sewing question: My sister wants me to tack up some pants for my niece's.  The pants are a bit too long and the cuff is rolled up twice.  She will eventually let them down as they are school uniform pants.  Is there a good way to do this?  If I put some tear away stablizer down before stitching will that help any?  I just don't want holes in the fabric when she eventually takes out the tacks and unrolls them.


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> Online check in is done!
> 
> Remember how I said I was bored?
> 
> I decided to color my hair yesterday.  You have to know that I started turning grey at age 17.  At age 18, my room mate was a hair stylist and was in charge of making sure I still looked like a teenager!
> 
> As the years went on, I found I could color my hair myself about 3 times a year and the grey would come in slowly and look like my hair was highlighted...as long as you didn't look too close.  As I got older, I started making my hair just a tad lighter, so it looked more natural.  My original color was dark, dark brown, with a reddish tint.  I now consider my 'natural' hair color a medium brown.
> 
> I picked a brand (Miss Clairol) and a color (medium brown) and routinely color my hair about once every two months.  I have been coloring my hair for almost 40 years....(actually more like 38 but close enough!)
> 
> It always works perfectly.  I do have an occasional hair or two that gets stubborn and refuses to take the dye, but over all most people cannot tell I color my hair.
> 
> They won't have that problem anymore!
> 
> This morning I have dark brown hair that is so dark it looks jet black.  Only in the sunlight you can see a reddish tint.  It is almost the same color as my original color back when I was 16!  So now I am a 50 something woman looking like I am trying to be a teenager!
> 
> I now get to spend the next few days trying to find a way to repair my hair...or I guess I could just wear a hat all day...every day!
> 
> 
> (the fact that I have two young kids will make it a bit easier to pull it off...if I just didn't have so many wrinkles!)
> 
> 
> Nini



I don't think we can help you unless we see a picture! 



Piper said:


> Is this a Miss Revlon doll?  I have two that I had as a child.  I wanted one so badly and my mother wouldn't get me one because it had a "figure."  So for my birthday four of my friends gave me the dolls.  One is a "real" Miss Revlon (20 ") one is a knockoff (20") one is a small Miss Revlon and one is a small knockoff.  I was thrilled!  I also have my Toni doll, my Tiny Tears, my friend's Tiny tears and my Saucy Walker doll.  I have a picture of me 60 years ago holding the Saucy Walker!  The last doll from my childhood is a Buddy Lee dressed in a Coke supervisor's uniform--he was the only guy in my harem!




I love hearing about your dolls! 


VBAndrea said:


> This was my PR for week 4 (and no, I am not pregnant, I just look it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so wanted to make a t-shirt to coordinate and wear the scarf as a belt, but that was hurricane week so I barely had time to finish things up.  I also didn't get good pics of the camera case -- it has red dot on the inside and I made a little peeking out of the edges too.  It's padded with fusible fleece.
> 
> PR week 5 as those of you who know what my dd looks like might have figured out this was mine.  I'm actually sad it didn't do better b/c I spent a lot of time on this.  I'm really happy with it.  I wanted to do the Robert Kaufman Paris fabric with blue instead of the Harlequin, but it was no where to be found and I refused to pay for overnight shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And excuse the dog toy on the floor.  I keep telling them to put their toys away but they never listen.



I loved both of those entries!!! That scarf is really neat. And, I thought the ensemble for your daughter was wonderful!!!

I love that horse outfit! That fabric is really pretty!! 



Daisy'sMama said:


> This is exactly why I wanted an embroidery machine so badly. I love it! Thank you all for the inspiration and advice! I only ruined one t-shirt in the process.
> 
> Thanks
> Stephanie



YAY!!! Good job! 



tricia said:


> And now on to the Pics that I was uploading.  But first you need a brief history.
> 
> My mom's Best Friend Forever moved about 18 months ago to a city that is a 10 hour drive away.  To be closer to her kids.  She is an amazingly crafty woman, used to sew clothes for her kids when they were young, paint, and did a lot of tole painting to sell at craft shows and the such.  So, when she was cleaning out her basement for the move she gave me 2 big boxes of fabric (how could I say no).  Turns out they were mostly small cuts, which is fine for a lot of things, but they remain in their boxes.
> 
> Then, I started seeing all these half square triangle quilts on flikr etc.  I loved the simplicity of this quilt and decided to try one.  Got the idea to make one for Mom's BFF out of her fabric.  So, I bought the cream to go with (Mom liked it better than white) and started piecing.  Once it was done there was the question of how to quilt it and what to use for the backing, cause I did not want to spend a lot of money on this. (quilting would cost over $150 if i sent it out)
> 
> So, a bed sheet was purchased for the backing.  Then Mom asks me to go along with her to a Dr.s appt. she had in another city (about a 3 hr drive from us,  where my aunt lives)  She owns a long arm quilter.  So, instead of me paying her to quilt it for me, I asked if I could do it myself while I was there.  She said sure, and I did.
> 
> Long story, but here is the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1434 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> This quilt is to totally HER, I love it.


WOW!!! What a wonderful thing to do!!! It turned out beautiful!!! 




em-o-so'smom said:


> Hi! I am currently making the last 2 of 4 mickey ruffle skirts for our trip (we leave thursday!!!) I know last minute!  Anyway the skirt fabric for these last 2 is different-silkier and my machine isn't sewing on it...it looks like it might be the top that is not catching but I'm not sure...I'm just trying to sew the seams!  The fabric for the ruffles works fine...I'm really stressed!!! I knew I would get great tips here!  Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
> Thank you! Jennifer



Have you tried increasing the Presser Foot pressure? I sometimes have to do that with thinner or slipperier fabrics. 



ireland_nicole said:


> Excuse me, but this is a family board-  are you sure that state of dress is appropriate?







dianemom2 said:


> Tomorrow I have my semi-annual PET scan to see if my cancer has advanced or if it has stayed in remission.  I will get the results on Friday when I see my dr.


 I'll be thinking of you and praying.  What type of cancer is it?


----------



## NiniMorris

Sorry Teresa...NO PICTURES allowed until it is fixed!  Just imagine an overweight wrinkled 50 something, paler than pale grandma with almost jet black hair!  Kind of a Snow White without the youth and beauty!

My daughter in law's BFF is a colorist (?) but she is booked up until we get back from Disney (not that I would ever be able to afford her prices! )  I've washed it twice, but since my hair is always so dry and brittle...well, now it looks like black straw!

My youngest daughter told me I need to rethink the decision to not go to MNSSHP this year...my hair is already perfect!


Nine more days.......


Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> Andrea- Thanks for the tip about the rubbing alcohol.  It took the sticky spot right off my machine!  You learn something new every day!  Maybe tomorrow I can get to trying that scarf technique.
> 
> I just completed two t-shirt orders today and tonight is Back To School Night. The rest of the week will be busy also.  Tomorrow I have my semi-annual PET scan to see if my cancer has advanced or if it has stayed in remission.  I will get the results on Friday when I see my dr.


Glad the rubbing alcohol worked   The scarf is a fairly easy project if you don't add 25+ little embroidery pieces!  Again, mine is stiff and I really need to soak it more to see if that helps.  I noticed one other commenter said she has the same issue.

I will be thinking of you and hoping for wonderful news on Friday   I'm glad you get your results fairly quickly.



aboveH20 said:


> The  has begun.  My son (quick review, he's going to be shooting a movie in Oct/Nov) came in on the 9:30 Megabus from New York last night and left this morning on the 7:25 Megabus.  He was going through our house and taking photos (he's never lived here, and we've only been here two years) as it will be a prime location for a number of scenes, and reviewing his prop list with me.
> 
> So, for a couple days I'm going to be going crazy trying to find some of his props -- either stuff that we have, stuff I can get cheaply at garage sales, or stuff I have to buy. (Andrea, I'm  going to have to hold off on D~'s address.)
> 
> I wanted to stop by quickly to thank all who commented on my For Work, For Play, For a Rainy Day outfits for Dorrrine, and answer a question about her stockings.  They are VERY EASY to make. It's basically women's knee highs.  The original directions (livndizney) said socks without heels can be used as well to make tights, but I haven't done that yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta go look for 3 plungers, styrofoam "doggy bag," confetti cake mix (3-5 boxes),  15 colored envelopes . . .


My goodness Cheryl, put some clothes on that girl!  At least she's not running around barefoot and pregnant like Ginger was, but really.



cogero said:


> So I stitched out my first design adding a name to a MH using HeatherSue's fabulous santa Mickey Head.
> 
> I have the first shirt done for the December trip


Super!  Glad it turned out.  



PurpleEars said:


> Your scarf and accessories are so cute! Your DD's Le Chefs outfit look great! I like the picture with her holding the "Bonjour" sign. By the way, did you try the ratatouille at Le Chefs? It was very good! Too bad DH would not go near a zucchini or else I would make it at home. The horse outfit is great too. I remember you had a hard time locating embroidery patterns for horses so I am glad that one worked so well for the outfit!
> 
> So what will you do with 3 plungers after this is done? I can find ways to use the other items but 3 plungers will be a challenge!


In all honesty, I don't think I have ever eaten at Les Chefs but I love Bistro (Bistro is the one upstairs if I am thinking correctly).  But next time I go I want to see Remy and dd will love him.  I made this outfit for our spring trip -- the one I can't afford to go on unless our RI house sells therefore nothing is booked yet!

3 plungers -- one for each toilet.

Glad to hear your trip is in the works!



NiniMorris said:


> Sorry Teresa...NO PICTURES allowed until it is fixed!  Just imagine an overweight wrinkled 50 something, paler than pale grandma with almost jet black hair!  Kind of a Snow White without the youth and beauty!
> 
> My daughter in law's BFF is a colorist (?) but she is booked up until we get back from Disney (not that I would ever be able to afford her prices! )  I've washed it twice, but since my hair is always so dry and brittle...well, now it looks like black straw!
> 
> My youngest daughter told me I need to rethink the decision to not go to MNSSHP this year...my hair is already perfect!
> 
> 
> Nine more days.......
> 
> 
> Nini


I have a feeling your hair is fine.  It's just different from what you are used to and will take a few days to adjust to.  I was having highlights put in my hair to help hide the gray as it came in.  My hair dresser in RI did a beautiful job.  The hairdresser I went to when we moved back down here was recommended by my sister.  She kept adding more and more highlights until I was blonde.  I kept telling her to make them less and less and gave her a few chances to get it right but I had to just switch hair dressers.  When it first went back to the normal dark color I thought it looked awful -- it really didn't -- it was just that I got so used to it being the awful light color that the dark was a shock.  So the moral of the story is it probably looks great, it's just not what you are used to.

And if your hair is very dry give yourself a good conditioning treatment -- I personally would put conditioner in it, throw it in a shower cap and go sew for an hour and then rinse it out.


----------



## cogero

Diane good luck with your test sending prayers your way.

I am off and running this morning but am going to try and get more sewing in today. I realized I missed it but I desperately need to clean my sewing area it looks like a bomb went off.


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> My goodness Cheryl, put some clothes on that girl!  At least she's not running around barefoot and pregnant like Ginger was, but really.



ROFL!  

Diane - I hope all your testing goes well.

Tricia - I love the quilt - it's just wonderful.

Andrea - I love all of your PR items... the dress is super cute and I just love how it turned out.  

DD's Brother machine was having issues (and mine has been in pieces on my sewing room counter for weeks) - so it set me behind on my competition with myself.  I was able to fix it last night, so I plan to post pics  of outfit #45 in my PTR this afternoon.  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

teresajoy said:


> I'll be thinking of you and praying.  What type of cancer is it?


I have metastatic breast cancer but it has been in remission for over 5 years.



VBAndrea;42625971
I will be thinking of you and hoping for wonderful news on Friday :)  I'm glad you get your results fairly quickly.


[quote="cogero said:


> Diane good luck with your test sending prayers your way.





DMGeurts said:


> ROFL!
> 
> Diane - I hope all your testing goes well.
> 
> D~


Thanks for the good wishes everybody.  I usually get my results the day after the test but this time I have to wait until Friday.  My oncologist is on hospital duty all day on Thursday so she isn't taking any appointments tomorrow.  I find the wait between the test and the results very difficult.


----------



## snubie

aboveH20 said:


> I wanted to stop by quickly to thank all who commented on my For Work, For Play, For a Rainy Day outfits for Dorrrine, and answer a question about her stockings.  They are VERY EASY to make. It's basically women's knee highs.  The original directions (livndizney) said socks without heels can be used as well to make tights, but I haven't done that yet.


Do you cut a knee high up the middle and re-sew?  Are there measurements as to how far to cut up the middle?  Maybe LivinDizney can stop by and give some more guidance.


----------



## aboveH20

I'm off to play Good Daughter today, and I know I'm behind on commenting, so I promise I will be back.

In the meantime a couple quickies. . . . 



ireland_nicole said:


> Excuse me, but this is a family board-  are you sure that state of dress is appropriate?



Believe it or not I thought about that when I was taking the photo.  I didn't want to put a shirt on because that covers the top of the knee high.

BUT, I should have put a parental advisory before the photo! 



babynala said:


> I hope you are getting a movie credit in your DS's big film.  I hope "empty Ginger Ale bottle" is not on the prop list.  Maybe you can get him to include an American Girl doll so you can get reimbursed for your purchase when he makes his first million on his film.



As my son said when he was going over the zillion details that need to be worked out, 'now you know why there are so many credits at the end of films.'  

Maybe I should hide Ginger.  I see Red Bull on the prop list, and pizza boxes, so far no soda -- but you can't be too careful.



cogero said:


> So I stitched out my first design adding a name to a MH using HeatherSue's fabulous santa Mickey Head.
> 
> I have the first shirt done for the December trip



I can't believe you're already at work on your next trip. 

I think I'm gonna need a trip when my son's film shoot is over!



PurpleEars said:


> That's an interesting colour for the "leg shaping garment," but I guess they do match with the shoes!
> 
> So what will you do with 3 plungers after this is done? I can find ways to use the other items but 3 plungers will be a challenge!
> 
> 
> And thank you for sharing my excitement about this grant! My Disneyland (uh, I meant conference) trip is now booked. The timing was perfect since I was able to book the airfare on seat sale, with an airline that still gives me one free checked bag (Westjet). I could even afford the upgrade to the emergency exit row since the airfare and hotel cost came in somewhat lower than expected. It will be a solo trip as DH could not take the time off during the school term. Good thing we upgraded our tickets to DL annual passes when we were there in April (we plan to go back in March 2012), so the park tickets won't cost me anything this time! Now I have to plan my "park clothes"/customs! The hotel is between the conference site and Disneyland so I can stop at the hotel to drop off the work stuff and change before heading off to the parks. Can you tell that I am excited?!  Of course I have to prepare 2 presentations too, but somehow the "after hours" planning is more exciting!



1.  It's like spanx and stockings all in one.  I can't wait to try a regular pair of sox to make tights or leggins.

2.  My understanding is that he needs three plungers because they will be in various states of distress.  I don't think they'll be usable afterwards. 

3.  Enjoy Disneyland.  The last two years I've said I would go there instead of WDW, but somehow I always end up at WDW.  I've been trying to figure out if I could combine it with a trip to Yosemite.



VBAndrea said:


> My goodness Cheryl, put some clothes on that girl!  At least she's not running around barefoot and pregnant like Ginger was, but really.
> 
> In all honesty, I don't think I have ever eaten at Les Chefs but I love Bistro (Bistro is the one upstairs if I am thinking correctly).  But next time I go I want to see Remy and dd will love him.  I made this outfit for our spring trip -- the one I can't afford to go on unless our RI house sells therefore nothing is booked yet!



Let's review.  ¢lothe$ ¢o$t money.  ¢heryl doe$ not have $ or ¢

I went to Disneyland Paris for my 50th birthday so I went to the Bistro for my 55th.  I _think_ it was right before the debut of Remy. 



DMGeurts said:


> DD's Brother machine was having issues (and mine has been in pieces on my sewing room counter for weeks) - so it set me behind on my competition with myself.  I was able to fix it last night, so I plan to post pics  of outfit #45 in my PTR this afternoon.
> 
> D~



Hope there's a happy ending.  I worry about machine issues everytime I sign up for a Big Give and that's one of the reason I hesitate to get into etsy.

Good luck!



dianemom2 said:


> I have metastatic breast cancer but it has been in remission for over 5 years.
> 
> Thanks for the good wishes everybody.  I usually get my results the day after the test but this time I have to wait until Friday.  My oncologist is on hospital duty all day on Thursday so she isn't taking any appointments tomorrow.  I find the wait between the test and the results very difficult.



Here's hoping for good news on Friday -- must be hard to wait.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

My goodness Cheryl, put some clothes on that girl!  At least she's not running around barefoot and pregnant like Ginger was, but really.


Oh my goodness.  I must have really missed something.  Have Ginger and Rod gotten to close?  Are there little Ginger pretzel cans running around that I missed pictures of.  Oh these soda bottles grow up sooooo fast.


----------



## cogero

okay here are some pictures from our trip. Once I get my photopass Cd and figure out how to work the cruise photo cd there will be more

Animal Kingdom





Magic Kingdom after Js haircut





Hollywood Studios





Another Hollywood Studios





I have a few from the cruise I will put in another post. I will tell you a lot of people commented on Miss Cs skirts. Also the Phineas and Ferb stuff went over huge as well as Js Jake outfit.

We kept hearing in the park look its Jake its Jake


----------



## mommy2mrb

Diane, keeping you in my prayers for great test results


----------



## cogero

Here are 3 pictures from our cruise

Miss C





C & J





C with Minnie





J


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> okay here are some pictures from our trip. Once I get my photopass Cd and figure out how to work the cruise photo cd there will be more
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Kingdom after Js haircut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood Studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Hollywood Studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few from the cruise I will put in another post. I will tell you a lot of people commented on Miss Cs skirts. Also the Phineas and Ferb stuff went over huge as well as Js Jake outfit.
> 
> We kept hearing in the park look its Jake its Jake





cogero said:


> Here are 3 pictures from our cruise
> 
> Miss C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C & J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C with Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J



Great photos -- love J's haircut!!!!  I really like the pic at AK ~ J looks really interested in what's going on.  And I ADORE the pic of C&J on the ship by the huge porthole.  I didn't realize how much alike they look!  That is a fabulous picture 

I love seeing the outfits in action as well!  Thanks for sharing.

All righty --- off to wash fabric.  I was at the not as nice Walmart today and they had the packs of fabric that have two 2 yd cuts for $8.  I only bought three packs as I am inundated with fabric at present and had no specific need for them.  And then I got some fabric to work on PR b/c one thing I ordered was not what it looked like on my monitor.  I am still in desperate need of something that was just shipped yesterday from CA (an etsy order that I ordered on the 8th).  She better have sent it priority!


----------



## FirstTripEver

WOWZER!!!!!  I just found this thread!  Such AMAZING stuff!  I am sitting her listening to DIS RADIO and drooling over some of these designs!!!!!!  

You guys have some major skillz!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> okay here are some pictures from our trip. Once I get my photopass Cd and figure out how to work the cruise photo cd there will be more
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Kingdom after Js haircut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood Studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Hollywood Studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few from the cruise I will put in another post. I will tell you a lot of people commented on Miss Cs skirts. Also the Phineas and Ferb stuff went over huge as well as Js Jake outfit.
> 
> We kept hearing in the park look its Jake its Jake





cogero said:


> Here are 3 pictures from our cruise
> 
> Miss C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C & J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C with Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J



Chiara- I love seeing the outfits in action!  The AK outfits look super and I love the picture of your DD with Minnie in her muumuu!  How was the Disney cruise?  My in-laws keep talking about taking us on one but so far no concrete plans.  I do keep hoping though!


----------



## cogero

Diane we loved the cruise we actually booked another one for next July on the Magic leaving out of NYC.


----------



## sp0ngem0nkey

Thank you all for your kind words on my Minnie Pillow Case dress. I will post pics of my DD4 in it when we get back. 

I'm quickly going through all the pages since then and am amazed at the talent here. The quilt is so nice. Wow. 

I'm impressed with the people who to the embroidery emblems. I haven't a clue as to how you do that. AMAZING WORK!  

Our trip is so close I have to use every moment to get ready. Still have a few projects for the kids and things to buy. Thanks again for this thread. I feel very motivated and proud that I (clueless at sewing) actually made something for my daughter that she can wear.  You all are the best!


----------



## ncmomof2

So here is my last outfit for the trip.  I still have to make DD2's top but her skirt is finished.  I will post when I am finished.  I also have 10 shirts to embroidery.  I am usually done a month before we go so I am cutting it close this year!!





















I love heather's designs


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*as you all know my sweet dd Brendi had a tubal pregnancy and cyst/endometriosis on her lfet ovary. they had been letting nature take it's course since hcg levels were going down so thye knew pregnancy was was ending so they wouldn't have to go in and take it out of the tube,couldn't see whcich one it was in but thought the one with the cyst.well nature did take it's ourse this last few days,very sad but relieved some of the abdominal pain she has been haveing for 2 weeks. so today she goes for follow up ultrasound and was hoping the schedule surgery soon. well she calls me at work and say { 1st appt. i couldn't go with them to }  she said the doctor walksinto the room and says " what church do you go to ,she says Good Shepard Luthern { some of you make remember  when my dgs Blaze was 5 he said " you know the  one with the Cross on the front ,the one Jesus died on! }  well the doctor said he may have to check out the church becaus ethere is NOTHING! on the ultrasound...nothing at ALL!!! he and the ultrasound techs were shaking their heads...not knowing what to say or think,never seen anything like it beore! he siad his mom was religious,prayed for everything,every sickness,didn't go to doctors,his dad was a doctor! so he was raised to pray and take aspirin!hehe...he said it COULD be SCIENTIFICALLY explained that maybe the baby had traveld down the tube and stopped just out of the tube,didn't go into the uterus and erupted there and that the bleeding clotted there and didn't fill her abdoman and maybe that was what they thought were cyst/endometriosis...but he wasn;t gonna say one way or the other!!!! so her pain should begin to ease,back to work this a.m. 1st time in 2 weeks! and he said after her next cycle they could try again!!!!!   s THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONTINUED PRAYERS THAT HELPED ME THROUGH THIS AND HELPED HEAL MY BABYGIRL!  GOD IS GOOD ALL THE TIME! *


----------



## VBAndrea

ncmomof2 said:


> So here is my last outfit for the trip.  I still have to make DD2's top but her skirt is finished.  I will post when I am finished.  I also have 10 shirts to embroidery.  I am usually done a month before we go so I am cutting it close this year!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love heather's designs


Very pretty!  I love HeatherSue's designs -- they are fun to stitch out and watch as the detail comes to life before your eyes.  Your flowers are so pretty as well.  My beds look horrid -- I was just outside weeding ~ it's a never ending battle.  I have given up this year.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *as you all know my sweet dd Brendi had a tubal pregnancy and cyst/endometriosis on her lfet ovary. they had been letting nature take it's course since hcg levels were going down so thye knew pregnancy was was ending so they wouldn't have to go in and take it out of the tube,couldn't see whcich one it was in but thought the one with the cyst.well nature did take it's ourse this last few days,very sad but relieved some of the abdominal pain she has been haveing for 2 weeks. so today she goes for follow up ultrasound and was hoping the schedule surgery soon. well she calls me at work and say { 1st appt. i couldn't go with them to }  she said the doctor walksinto the room and says " what church do you go to ,she says Good Shepard Luthern { some of you make remember  when my dgs Blaze was 5 he said " you know the  one with the Cross on the front ,the one Jesus died on! }  well the doctor said he may have to check out the church becaus ethere is NOTHING! on the ultrasound...nothing at ALL!!! he and the ultrasound techs were shaking their heads...not knowing what to say or think,never seen anything like it beore! he siad his mom was religious,prayed for everything,every sickness,didn't go to doctors,his dad was a doctor! so he was raised to pray and take aspirin!hehe...he said it COULD be SCIENTIFICALLY explained that maybe the baby had traveld down the tube and stopped just out of the tube,didn't go into the uterus and erupted there and that the bleeding clotted there and didn't fill her abdoman and maybe that was what they thought were cyst/endometriosis...but he wasn;t gonna say one way or the other!!!! so her pain should begin to ease,back to work this a.m. 1st time in 2 weeks! and he said after her next cycle they could try again!!!!!   s THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONTINUED PRAYERS THAT HELPED ME THROUGH THIS AND HELPED HEAL MY BABYGIRL!  GOD IS GOOD ALL THE TIME! *


Wonderful news!


----------



## mommy2mrb

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *as you all know my sweet dd Brendi had a tubal pregnancy and cyst/endometriosis on her lfet ovary. they had been letting nature take it's course since hcg levels were going down so thye knew pregnancy was was ending so they wouldn't have to go in and take it out of the tube,couldn't see whcich one it was in but thought the one with the cyst.well nature did take it's ourse this last few days,very sad but relieved some of the abdominal pain she has been haveing for 2 weeks. so today she goes for follow up ultrasound and was hoping the schedule surgery soon. well she calls me at work and say { 1st appt. i couldn't go with them to }  she said the doctor walksinto the room and says " what church do you go to ,she says Good Shepard Luthern { some of you make remember  when my dgs Blaze was 5 he said " you know the  one with the Cross on the front ,the one Jesus died on! }  well the doctor said he may have to check out the church becaus ethere is NOTHING! on the ultrasound...nothing at ALL!!! he and the ultrasound techs were shaking their heads...not knowing what to say or think,never seen anything like it beore! he siad his mom was religious,prayed for everything,every sickness,didn't go to doctors,his dad was a doctor! so he was raised to pray and take aspirin!hehe...he said it COULD be SCIENTIFICALLY explained that maybe the baby had traveld down the tube and stopped just out of the tube,didn't go into the uterus and erupted there and that the bleeding clotted there and didn't fill her abdoman and maybe that was what they thought were cyst/endometriosis...but he wasn;t gonna say one way or the other!!!! so her pain should begin to ease,back to work this a.m. 1st time in 2 weeks! and he said after her next cycle they could try again!!!!!   s THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONTINUED PRAYERS THAT HELPED ME THROUGH THIS AND HELPED HEAL MY BABYGIRL!  GOD IS GOOD ALL THE TIME! *



that is happy news the tube wasn't involved after all!  will keep  heading their way for a successful and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Piper

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *as you all know my sweet dd Brendi had a tubal pregnancy and cyst/endometriosis on her lfet ovary. they had been letting nature take it's course since hcg levels were going down so thye knew pregnancy was was ending so they wouldn't have to go in and take it out of the tube,couldn't see whcich one it was in but thought the one with the cyst.well nature did take it's ourse this last few days,very sad but relieved some of the abdominal pain she has been haveing for 2 weeks. so today she goes for follow up ultrasound and was hoping the schedule surgery soon. well she calls me at work and say { 1st appt. i couldn't go with them to }  she said the doctor walksinto the room and says " what church do you go to ,she says Good Shepard Luthern { some of you make remember  when my dgs Blaze was 5 he said " you know the  one with the Cross on the front ,the one Jesus died on! }  well the doctor said he may have to check out the church becaus ethere is NOTHING! on the ultrasound...nothing at ALL!!! he and the ultrasound techs were shaking their heads...not knowing what to say or think,never seen anything like it beore! he siad his mom was religious,prayed for everything,every sickness,didn't go to doctors,his dad was a doctor! so he was raised to pray and take aspirin!hehe...he said it COULD be SCIENTIFICALLY explained that maybe the baby had traveld down the tube and stopped just out of the tube,didn't go into the uterus and erupted there and that the bleeding clotted there and didn't fill her abdoman and maybe that was what they thought were cyst/endometriosis...but he wasn;t gonna say one way or the other!!!! so her pain should begin to ease,back to work this a.m. 1st time in 2 weeks! and he said after her next cycle they could try again!!!!!   s THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONTINUED PRAYERS THAT HELPED ME THROUGH THIS AND HELPED HEAL MY BABYGIRL!  GOD IS GOOD ALL THE TIME! *



God is good!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*i forgot to add my prayers for you Dianemom2! prayers for wonderful news for you and your family...*


----------



## dianemom2

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *i forgot to add my prayers for you Dianemom2! prayers for wonderful news for you and your family...*



Thanks a bunch!  I am so relieved that things have turned out so well for your daughter.  So sad about the baby but it must be what G-d intended for her.


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> Sorry Teresa...NO PICTURES allowed until it is fixed!  Just imagine an overweight wrinkled 50 something, paler than pale grandma with almost jet black hair!  Kind of a Snow White without the youth and beauty!
> 
> My daughter in law's BFF is a colorist (?) but she is booked up until we get back from Disney (not that I would ever be able to afford her prices! )  I've washed it twice, but since my hair is always so dry and brittle...well, now it looks like black straw!
> 
> My youngest daughter told me I need to rethink the decision to not go to MNSSHP this year...my hair is already perfect!
> 
> 
> Nine more days.......
> 
> 
> Nini



Party pooper!!! I still want to see pictures! I have a feeling Andrea is right, it probably looks fine! (or better than your family would have you believe anyway!)



dianemom2 said:


> I have metastatic breast cancer but it has been in remission for over 5 years.
> I find the wait between the test and the results very difficult.



  I would hate the waiting too.  

Barbara (my SIL) is being treated for stage 4 Her2/NEU breast cancer. She had treatment and tests (heart, blood levels, etc..) they all came back great. 

So, I have a good feeling about your tests too! 



snubie said:


> Do you cut a knee high up the middle and re-sew?  Are there measurements as to how far to cut up the middle?  Maybe LivinDizney can stop by and give some more guidance.



I put the tutorial in the bookmarks. Unfortunately, the pictures got deleted, but hopefullly it will still make sense! 

http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/03/dolly-tights-by-livndisney.html



cogero said:


> okay here are some pictures from our trip. Once I get my photopass Cd and figure out how to work the cruise photo cd there will be more
> 
> Magic Kingdom after Js haircut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Hollywood Studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few from the cruise I will put in another post. I will tell you a lot of people commented on Miss Cs skirts. Also the Phineas and Ferb stuff went over huge as well as Js Jake outfit.
> 
> We kept hearing in the park look its Jake its Jake


I love the  barber shop hairdo! How much are they charging for that now? I keep thinking I'd like to take the girls there this year.

And, now I have that song running through my head!!!
 A G  L E T don't forget it... 



FirstTripEver said:


> WOWZER!!!!!  I just found this thread!  Such AMAZING stuff!  I am sitting her listening to DIS RADIO and drooling over some of these designs!!!!!!
> 
> You guys have some major skillz!!!!!!!!!!!



 Stick around, we'll get you making this stuff too! 



sp0ngem0nkey said:


> Thank you all for your kind words on my Minnie Pillow Case dress. I will post pics of my DD4 in it when we get back.
> 
> I'm quickly going through all the pages since then and am amazed at the talent here. The quilt is so nice. Wow.
> 
> I'm impressed with the people who to the embroidery emblems. I haven't a clue as to how you do that. AMAZING WORK!
> 
> Our trip is so close I have to use every moment to get ready. Still have a few projects for the kids and things to buy. Thanks again for this thread. I feel very motivated and proud that I (clueless at sewing) actually made something for my daughter that she can wear.  You all are the best!



It's always fun to see what people make after they find our thread!!! Have a great trip! 




ncmomof2 said:


> So here is my last outfit for the trip.  I still have to make DD2's top but her skirt is finished.  I will post when I am finished.  I also have 10 shirts to embroidery.  I am usually done a month before we go so I am cutting it close this year!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love heather's designs



I love this!!! I really like the length of the skirt, it looks adorable!!!!

I love Heather too! and her designs!




DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *as you all know my sweet dd Brendi had a tubal pregnancy and cyst/endometriosis on her lfet ovary. they had been letting nature take it's course since hcg levels were going down so thye knew pregnancy was was ending so they wouldn't have to go in and take it out of the tube,couldn't see whcich one it was in but thought the one with the cyst.well nature did take it's ourse this last few days,very sad but relieved some of the abdominal pain she has been haveing for 2 weeks. so today she goes for follow up ultrasound and was hoping the schedule surgery soon. well she calls me at work and say { 1st appt. i couldn't go with them to }  she said the doctor walksinto the room and says " what church do you go to ,she says Good Shepard Luthern { some of you make remember  when my dgs Blaze was 5 he said " you know the  one with the Cross on the front ,the one Jesus died on! }  well the doctor said he may have to check out the church becaus ethere is NOTHING! on the ultrasound...nothing at ALL!!! he and the ultrasound techs were shaking their heads...not knowing what to say or think,never seen anything like it beore! he siad his mom was religious,prayed for everything,every sickness,didn't go to doctors,his dad was a doctor! so he was raised to pray and take aspirin!hehe...he said it COULD be SCIENTIFICALLY explained that maybe the baby had traveld down the tube and stopped just out of the tube,didn't go into the uterus and erupted there and that the bleeding clotted there and didn't fill her abdoman and maybe that was what they thought were cyst/endometriosis...but he wasn;t gonna say one way or the other!!!! so her pain should begin to ease,back to work this a.m. 1st time in 2 weeks! and he said after her next cycle they could try again!!!!!   s THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONTINUED PRAYERS THAT HELPED ME THROUGH THIS AND HELPED HEAL MY BABYGIRL!  GOD IS GOOD ALL THE TIME! *


----------



## dianemom2

I forgot to ask, has anybody on here made any chemo caps?  I'd like to make a few for my friend who just got diagnosed with cancer.  I loved them when I was going through chemo but I've never sewn them.  I haven't worked much with knits.   I'm hoping somebody can point me to a good tutorial.


----------



## teresajoy

dianemom2 said:


> I forgot to ask, has anybody on here made any chemo caps?  I'd like to make a few for my friend who just got diagnosed with cancer.  I loved them when I was going through chemo but I've never sewn them.  I haven't worked much with knits.   I'm hoping somebody can point me to a good tutorial.



I know cajunfan has mad them, I'm not sure what tutorial she used though.


----------



## NiniMorris

I tried.  I really, really tried to be productive today.  I got up and washed my hair three times, then took DS to his therapy appointment, took him to school and tried to quilt a bay quilt for the tiny, tiny baby girl that is going to live across the street in the next little bit...hopefully (she was born at 28 weeks and has been in the NICU for the past 2 months, hoping to come home at the end of this month).

I only seem to quilt baby quilts for the past few years, so all my prewound bobbins for my long arm are always, beige, pink and blue.  I mean that is all I ever buy...so how come I had no pink bobbins, only green and brown?  I don't even remember buying the brown ones!

So, I decided to wind my own bobbins.  I have a whole spool of pink bobbin thread (super large size) 


I figured I would need 5 or 6 bobbins, so I wound 10.  I hate to run out of bobbins in the middle of a quilt.  I went to load them in the quilter and discovered they are the wrong size!  It has been so long since I wound my own bobbins that I no longer have any more!  I could have sworn that they used the same bobbin as my Brother 770...but I guess not.

I scrounged around and was able to find 3 measly beige half filled bobbins.  So the baby quilt had a drastic change int he way it was going to be quilted.  It got a quick easy loopy thingy done.  Not anywhere near as pretty as what I had planned, but I have two baby quilts to finish before Disney.

Normally I like to bind the quilt right away...or I will NEVER do it , since it is my least favorite thing to do on this earth!  (yes, it is even worse than cleaning stinky babies!)  Unfortunately, I discovered I have no more pink fabric to make the binding...

So tomorrow I get to go buy some more pink fabric and finish the binding, then finish the embroidery on the baby boy quilt for some one that hubby knows through work.....eventually getting to the quilting and binding part of that...but first I need to order some more blue bobbins or I will never get the quilting done.


See...I was worried about being bored!


Off to wash my hair three more times and them I can go to bed!  And yes, it is fading ever so slightly.  Hot water, harsh shampoo, baking soda and lots of hair drying is doing the trick.

...and it is as bad as I think.  I had several people at church tonight not know who I was!  LOL!  (which could be a good thing...)


Nini


----------



## Meshell2002

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *as you all know my sweet dd Brendi had a tubal pregnancy and cyst/endometriosis on her lfet ovary. they had been letting nature take it's course since hcg levels were going down so thye knew pregnancy was was ending so they wouldn't have to go in and take it out of the tube,couldn't see whcich one it was in but thought the one with the cyst.well nature did take it's ourse this last few days,very sad but relieved some of the abdominal pain she has been haveing for 2 weeks. so today she goes for follow up ultrasound and was hoping the schedule surgery soon. well she calls me at work and say { 1st appt. i couldn't go with them to }  she said the doctor walksinto the room and says " what church do you go to ,she says Good Shepard Luthern { some of you make remember  when my dgs Blaze was 5 he said " you know the  one with the Cross on the front ,the one Jesus died on! }  well the doctor said he may have to check out the church becaus ethere is NOTHING! on the ultrasound...nothing at ALL!!! he and the ultrasound techs were shaking their heads...not knowing what to say or think,never seen anything like it beore! he siad his mom was religious,prayed for everything,every sickness,didn't go to doctors,his dad was a doctor! so he was raised to pray and take aspirin!hehe...he said it COULD be SCIENTIFICALLY explained that maybe the baby had traveld down the tube and stopped just out of the tube,didn't go into the uterus and erupted there and that the bleeding clotted there and didn't fill her abdoman and maybe that was what they thought were cyst/endometriosis...but he wasn;t gonna say one way or the other!!!! so her pain should begin to ease,back to work this a.m. 1st time in 2 weeks! and he said after her next cycle they could try again!!!!!   s THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONTINUED PRAYERS THAT HELPED ME THROUGH THIS AND HELPED HEAL MY BABYGIRL!  GOD IS GOOD ALL THE TIME! *



and all the time, God is good. 



FirstTripEver said:


> WOWZER!!!!!  I just found this thread!  Such AMAZING stuff!  I am sitting her listening to DIS RADIO and drooling over some of these designs!!!!!!
> 
> You guys have some major skillz!!!!!!!!!!!



 do you sew? join us and post pics


----------



## cajunfan

dianemom2 said:


> I forgot to ask, has anybody on here made any chemo caps?  I'd like to make a few for my friend who just got diagnosed with cancer.  I loved them when I was going through chemo but I've never sewn them.  I haven't worked much with knits.   I'm hoping somebody can point me to a good tutorial.



I have a pattern for some for kids that I got from a a coordinator at the local children's hospital, but try this link....

http://www.fmfcorp.com/familyspot/haircover.html

The link that she had sent me is no longer available. If you need them, I can send a picture of what I make...they fit my big head, so they will fit an adult.


I have heard all of you talk about the Easy Fit pattern so much that i bought it. And let me tell you...I LOVE IT...it was so easy!!!! 

Here is my first set (to coordinate with the skirts I made some girls!):






And some Mickey ones...okay, I did not take the time to match up my patterns, and yes my mother would just die if she knew I was showing this and it didn't match up! ...






Lynn


----------



## PurpleEars

VBAndrea said:


> In all honesty, I don't think I have ever eaten at Les Chefs but I love Bistro (Bistro is the one upstairs if I am thinking correctly).  But next time I go I want to see Remy and dd will love him.  I made this outfit for our spring trip -- the one I can't afford to go on unless our RI house sells therefore nothing is booked yet!
> 
> Glad to hear your trip is in the works!



I have never tried Bistro (yes it is the one upstairs). We tend to go during free dining so we usually go to 1 table service credit restaurants. We've had excellent meals at Les Chefs in the last few years (though our first time there was a bust for me - do not order pasta at a French restaurant!). I usually order their 3 course meal with French onion soup, salmon (with the ratatouille), and chocolate cake. DH usually gets half of my soup, the filet, and chocolate cake. We saw Remy there last year. Our dining reservations times tend to be after Remy goes to bed since our stomachs' schedule seem to be stuck in Mountain Time (even though we can get up for morning EMH without any problems). DH actually told me the other day that he would not be opposed to going to Les Chefs twice next August. I told him to remind me again when we are close to the 180 day mark.



dianemom2 said:


> I have metastatic breast cancer but it has been in remission for over 5 years.
> 
> Thanks for the good wishes everybody.  I usually get my results the day after the test but this time I have to wait until Friday.  My oncologist is on hospital duty all day on Thursday so she isn't taking any appointments tomorrow.  I find the wait between the test and the results very difficult.



I will be thinking of you in the next couple of days while you wait for the results.



aboveH20 said:


> 1.  It's like spanx and stockings all in one.  I can't wait to try a regular pair of sox to make tights or leggins.
> 
> 2.  My understanding is that he needs three plungers because they will be in various states of distress.  I don't think they'll be usable afterwards.
> 
> 3.  Enjoy Disneyland.  The last two years I've said I would go there instead of WDW, but somehow I always end up at WDW.  I've been trying to figure out if I could combine it with a trip to Yosemite.



So being in the movie business has its drawbacks...you get stuck with useless props! We only have 1 plunger in the house and I am the one who usually get stuck using it!

I am sure Disneyland in November will be nice. I am hoping to catch the ghosty version of Space Mountain when I am there (I arrive there on Oct 30 but I am going to a workshop on the 31st). I have to say, given the choice, DH and I would rather go to WDW even though the flight time to MCO is about twice as long. We enjoyed the more immersive experience at WDW. For now I am just grateful that I get to experience both sets of parks in the same year!



cogero said:


> okay here are some pictures from our trip. Once I get my photopass Cd and figure out how to work the cruise photo cd there will be more
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Kingdom after Js haircut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood Studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Hollywood Studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few from the cruise I will put in another post. I will tell you a lot of people commented on Miss Cs skirts. Also the Phineas and Ferb stuff went over huge as well as Js Jake outfit.
> 
> We kept hearing in the park look its Jake its Jake.
> 
> Here are 3 pictures from our cruise
> 
> Miss C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C & J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C with Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J



Thanks for sharing the pictures. It looks like your family had a great time. I hope J enjoyed getting a hair cut at MK!



sp0ngem0nkey said:


> Thank you all for your kind words on my Minnie Pillow Case dress. I will post pics of my DD4 in it when we get back.
> 
> I'm quickly going through all the pages since then and am amazed at the talent here. The quilt is so nice. Wow.
> 
> I'm impressed with the people who to the embroidery emblems. I haven't a clue as to how you do that. AMAZING WORK!
> 
> Our trip is so close I have to use every moment to get ready. Still have a few projects for the kids and things to buy. Thanks again for this thread. I feel very motivated and proud that I (clueless at sewing) actually made something for my daughter that she can wear.  You all are the best!



I hope you will continue to sew when you return from the trip!



ncmomof2 said:


> So here is my last outfit for the trip.  I still have to make DD2's top but her skirt is finished.  I will post when I am finished.  I also have 10 shirts to embroidery.  I am usually done a month before we go so I am cutting it close this year!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love heather's designs



Awesome job! I enjoy using Heather's designs too!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *as you all know my sweet dd Brendi had a tubal pregnancy and cyst/endometriosis on her lfet ovary. they had been letting nature take it's course since hcg levels were going down so thye knew pregnancy was was ending so they wouldn't have to go in and take it out of the tube,couldn't see whcich one it was in but thought the one with the cyst.well nature did take it's ourse this last few days,very sad but relieved some of the abdominal pain she has been haveing for 2 weeks. so today she goes for follow up ultrasound and was hoping the schedule surgery soon. well she calls me at work and say { 1st appt. i couldn't go with them to }  she said the doctor walksinto the room and says " what church do you go to ,she says Good Shepard Luthern { some of you make remember  when my dgs Blaze was 5 he said " you know the  one with the Cross on the front ,the one Jesus died on! }  well the doctor said he may have to check out the church becaus ethere is NOTHING! on the ultrasound...nothing at ALL!!! he and the ultrasound techs were shaking their heads...not knowing what to say or think,never seen anything like it beore! he siad his mom was religious,prayed for everything,every sickness,didn't go to doctors,his dad was a doctor! so he was raised to pray and take aspirin!hehe...he said it COULD be SCIENTIFICALLY explained that maybe the baby had traveld down the tube and stopped just out of the tube,didn't go into the uterus and erupted there and that the bleeding clotted there and didn't fill her abdoman and maybe that was what they thought were cyst/endometriosis...but he wasn;t gonna say one way or the other!!!! so her pain should begin to ease,back to work this a.m. 1st time in 2 weeks! and he said after her next cycle they could try again!!!!!   s THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONTINUED PRAYERS THAT HELPED ME THROUGH THIS AND HELPED HEAL MY BABYGIRL!  GOD IS GOOD ALL THE TIME! *



Thank you for the update. While it is sad that the pregnancy ended, it is good that the pain should be gone soon and they can try again. I hope she will conceive without any problems and have a safe and uneventful pregnancy! HE is great and I am sure his healing hands are upon her.



teresajoy said:


> Barbara (my SIL) is being treated for stage 4 Her2/NEU breast cancer. She had treatment and tests (heart, blood levels, etc..) they all came back great.
> 
> I love the  barber shop hairdo! How much are they charging for that now? I keep thinking I'd like to take the girls there this year.



I am glad to hear that Barbara's test results are looking great. I think of her and wonder how she is doing from time to time. I hope she continues to do well!

When I was there they charged me $19 for an adult haircut. I think the coloured gel and pixie dust was around $7.50. No, I didn't spring for the gel and pixie dust since most of my hair will be covered under my "ears" anyway.



NiniMorris said:


> I tried.  I really, really tried to be productive today.  I got up and washed my hair three times, then took DS to his therapy appointment, took him to school and tried to quilt a bay quilt for the tiny, tiny baby girl that is going to live across the street in the next little bit...hopefully (she was born at 28 weeks and has been in the NICU for the past 2 months, hoping to come home at the end of this month).
> 
> I only seem to quilt baby quilts for the past few years, so all my prewound bobbins for my long arm are always, beige, pink and blue.  I mean that is all I ever buy...so how come I had no pink bobbins, only green and brown?  I don't even remember buying the brown ones!
> 
> So, I decided to wind my own bobbins.  I have a whole spool of pink bobbin thread (super large size)
> 
> 
> I figured I would need 5 or 6 bobbins, so I wound 10.  I hate to run out of bobbins in the middle of a quilt.  I went to load them in the quilter and discovered they are the wrong size!  It has been so long since I wound my own bobbins that I no longer have any more!  I could have sworn that they used the same bobbin as my Brother 770...but I guess not.
> 
> I scrounged around and was able to find 3 measly beige half filled bobbins.  So the baby quilt had a drastic change int he way it was going to be quilted.  It got a quick easy loopy thingy done.  Not anywhere near as pretty as what I had planned, but I have two baby quilts to finish before Disney.
> 
> Normally I like to bind the quilt right away...or I will NEVER do it , since it is my least favorite thing to do on this earth!  (yes, it is even worse than cleaning stinky babies!)  Unfortunately, I discovered I have no more pink fabric to make the binding...
> 
> So tomorrow I get to go buy some more pink fabric and finish the binding, then finish the embroidery on the baby boy quilt for some one that hubby knows through work.....eventually getting to the quilting and binding part of that...but first I need to order some more blue bobbins or I will never get the quilting done.
> 
> 
> See...I was worried about being bored!
> 
> 
> Off to wash my hair three more times and them I can go to bed!  And yes, it is fading ever so slightly.  Hot water, harsh shampoo, baking soda and lots of hair drying is doing the trick.
> 
> ...and it is as bad as I think.  I had several people at church tonight not know who I was!  LOL!  (which could be a good thing...)
> 
> 
> Nini



Oh dear, it sounds like you had a rough day. It's somewhat funny that a few people at church did not recognize you. Mind you, in some ways, it is better than getting a hair cut and no one noticed. I think only 1 of my co-workers commented on my hair cut so far!


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> I tried.  I really, really tried to be productive today.  I got up and washed my hair three times, then took DS to his therapy appointment, took him to school and tried to quilt a bay quilt for the tiny, tiny baby girl that is going to live across the street in the next little bit...hopefully (she was born at 28 weeks and has been in the NICU for the past 2 months, hoping to come home at the end of this month).
> 
> I only seem to quilt baby quilts for the past few years, so all my prewound bobbins for my long arm are always, beige, pink and blue.  I mean that is all I ever buy...so how come I had no pink bobbins, only green and brown?  I don't even remember buying the brown ones!
> 
> So, I decided to wind my own bobbins.  I have a whole spool of pink bobbin thread (super large size)
> 
> 
> I figured I would need 5 or 6 bobbins, so I wound 10.  I hate to run out of bobbins in the middle of a quilt.  I went to load them in the quilter and discovered they are the wrong size!  It has been so long since I wound my own bobbins that I no longer have any more!  I could have sworn that they used the same bobbin as my Brother 770...but I guess not.
> 
> I scrounged around and was able to find 3 measly beige half filled bobbins.  So the baby quilt had a drastic change int he way it was going to be quilted.  It got a quick easy loopy thingy done.  Not anywhere near as pretty as what I had planned, but I have two baby quilts to finish before Disney.
> 
> Normally I like to bind the quilt right away...or I will NEVER do it , since it is my least favorite thing to do on this earth!  (yes, it is even worse than cleaning stinky babies!)  Unfortunately, I discovered I have no more pink fabric to make the binding...
> 
> So tomorrow I get to go buy some more pink fabric and finish the binding, then finish the embroidery on the baby boy quilt for some one that hubby knows through work.....eventually getting to the quilting and binding part of that...but first I need to order some more blue bobbins or I will never get the quilting done.
> 
> 
> See...I was worried about being bored!
> 
> 
> Off to wash my hair three more times and them I can go to bed!  And yes, it is fading ever so slightly.  Hot water, harsh shampoo, baking soda and lots of hair drying is doing the trick.
> 
> ...and it is as bad as I think.  I had several people at church tonight not know who I was!  LOL!  (which could be a good thing...)
> 
> 
> Nini




You could add "post pictures of my awesome hair on the Dis" to your list. That would be fun, don't you think? 




cajunfan said:


> Here is my first set (to coordinate with the skirts I made some girls!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some Mickey ones...okay, I did not take the time to match up my patterns, and yes my mother would just die if she knew I was showing this and it didn't match up! ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn


It's a great pattern, isn't it!!! I love it! These pants look wonderful!




PurpleEars said:


> I am glad to hear that Barbara's test results are looking great. I think of her and wonder how she is doing from time to time. I hope she continues to do well!
> 
> When I was there they charged me $19 for an adult haircut. I think the coloured gel and pixie dust was around $7.50. No, I didn't spring for the gel and pixie dust since most of my hair will be covered under my "ears" anyway.



Flora, that is so sweet of you to think of Barbara, I have to say it really touches my heart how many people who have never even met about her ask me how she's doing and think of her.  

Thanks for the info on the barber shop. Brian always likes to get his haircut there when we go. We got Arminda's hair decorated a few years ago and she loved it so much, I want to get both girls done. We enjoyed it more than the BBB. (but then again, we had a rather abnormally bad experience at BBB).


----------



## VBAndrea

teresajoy said:


> Barbara (my SIL) is being treated for stage 4 Her2/NEU breast cancer. She had treatment and tests (heart, blood levels, etc..) they all came back great.


I'm so glad to hear she is doing so well.  I hope she is feeling good too ~ it has to be so hard 



cajunfan said:


> I have heard all of you talk about the Easy Fit pattern so much that i bought it. And let me tell you...I LOVE IT...it was so easy!!!!
> 
> Here is my first set (to coordinate with the skirts I made some girls!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some Mickey ones...okay, I did not take the time to match up my patterns, and yes my mother would just die if she knew I was showing this and it didn't match up! ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn


Super cute!  Match up the pattern???  Your mother is probably happy I'm not her daughter



PurpleEars said:


> I have never tried Bistro (yes it is the one upstairs). We tend to go during free dining so we usually go to 1 table service credit restaurants. We've had excellent meals at Les Chefs in the last few years (though our first time there was a bust for me - do not order pasta at a French restaurant!). I usually order their 3 course meal with French onion soup, salmon (with the ratatouille), and chocolate cake. DH usually gets half of my soup, the filet, and chocolate cake. We saw Remy there last year. Our dining reservations times tend to be after Remy goes to bed since our stomachs' schedule seem to be stuck in Mountain Time (even though we can get up for morning EMH without any problems). DH actually told me the other day that he would not be opposed to going to Les Chefs twice next August. I told him to remind me again when we are close to the 180 day mark.


We used to go to Bistro late at night and get a window seat to watch the fireworks -- that was back in the day when you made your dining reservations the morning you arrived at the park.  My dd and I both love Remy though, so it's a must do for our next trip.


----------



## cogero

teresajoy said:


> livndisney.html[/url]
> 
> 
> I love the  barber shop hairdo! How much are they charging for that now? I keep thinking I'd like to take the girls there this year.



Teresa it was about 22 for both kids J had a haircut and C had the Jell and pixie dust. J loves getting his cut there they are absolutely wonderful with him and his sensory issues.



cajunfan said:


> I have heard all of you talk about the Easy Fit pattern so much that i bought it. And let me tell you...I LOVE IT...it was so easy!!!!
> 
> Here is my first set (to coordinate with the skirts I made some girls!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn



I love your easy fits I am finally brave enough for using to different patterns. It only took me 6 months to get that brave.


----------



## cajunfan

cogero said:


> T
> I love your easy fits I am finally brave enough for using to different patterns. It only took me 6 months to get that brave.



It took me much more than six months to be this brave!!!


----------



## dianemom2

teresajoy said:


> Barbara (my SIL) is being treated for stage 4 Her2/NEU breast cancer. She had treatment and tests (heart, blood levels, etc..) they all came back great.
> 
> So, I have a good feeling about your tests too!


I am glad that your SIL is doing well too.  I have been stage 4 for 6 years but my cancer is triple negative.  There are not as many treatment options for triple negative cancer since it is much less common than the other types of breast cancer.



cajunfan said:


> I have a pattern for some for kids that I got from a a coordinator at the local children's hospital, but try this link....
> 
> http://www.fmfcorp.com/familyspot/haircover.html
> 
> The link that she had sent me is no longer available. If you need them, I can send a picture of what I make...they fit my big head, so they will fit an adult.
> 
> 
> I have heard all of you talk about the Easy Fit pattern so much that i bought it. And let me tell you...I LOVE IT...it was so easy!!!!
> 
> Here is my first set (to coordinate with the skirts I made some girls!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some Mickey ones...okay, I did not take the time to match up my patterns, and yes my mother would just die if she knew I was showing this and it didn't match up! ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn


Thanks for the link.  There were a couple of good patterns.  I ordered some fabric last night and when it comes in, I will experiment to see which one turns out the best.

The shorts look great!  The easy fit pants are very easy to sew.  My dd who is 11 has even used the pattern and made some.

Andrea- I made a scarf yesterday using the pattern.  It took a little longer than I thought it would but I am happy with how it turned out.  Now both of my DDs want to make one for themselves.  I guess I will be heading to Joanns to buy more supplies very soon.  Luckily I have lots of ribbon from my trip to the ribbon outlet.  I will post pictures of the scarf later today.  No Mickey heads on mine though.


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> Andrea- I made a scarf yesterday using the pattern.  It took a little longer than I thought it would but I am happy with how it turned out.  Now both of my DDs want to make one for themselves.  I guess I will be heading to Joanns to buy more supplies very soon.  Luckily I have lots of ribbon from my trip to the ribbon outlet.  I will post pictures of the scarf later today.  No Mickey heads on mine though.


I can't wait to see you scarf!  Yes, the MM heads were the most time consuming and I had to have three layers of the sulky solvy to get them to stitch nicely, so that's part of why I think mine needs a bit more soaking.  I should go do that right now before I head to the dentist.


----------



## Daisy'sMama

Okay, short story long:

One of these came up my local craigslist for $400. I got excited and listed my SE270D for $300. One of my dear friends called me and wants it. Before I do this thing, is there any feedback on the PE700II? I already have a PED, so that isn't a problem. I don't care that it doesn't sew, I have three sewing machines anyway (someday you might see me on the Hoarding reality show - and it will all be fabric and sewing supplies).  Advice? Anything I should know? I just want that bigger hoop!!!

Thanks
Stephanie


----------



## teresajoy

VBAndrea said:


> I'm so glad to hear she is doing so well.  I hope she is feeling good too ~ it has to be so hard




Yes, she is feeling really well. The treatment she is on doesn't have my side affects



dianemom2 said:


> I am glad that your SIL is doing well too.  I have been stage 4 for 6 years but my cancer is triple negative.  There are not as many treatment options for triple negative cancer since it is much less common than the other types of breast cancer.
> 
> Andrea- I made a scarf yesterday using the pattern.  It took a little longer than I thought it would but I am happy with how it turned out.  Now both of my DDs want to make one for themselves.  I guess I will be heading to Joanns to buy more supplies very soon.  Luckily I have lots of ribbon from my trip to the ribbon outlet.  I will post pictures of the scarf later today.  No Mickey heads on mine though.



We were very lucky that her type of cancer has a very specific treatment, she has Herceptin treatments every three weeks, and something to strengthen her bones (that I can't think of the name of right now). The Herceptin is to keep the cancer from growing and spreading.

I pray that your cancer stays under control as well. They are always coming out with new treatments too, so that always gives me more hope. 

I can't wait to see your scarf!


----------



## aboveH20

Meshell2002 said:


> looks great Cheryl! and you know you can buy a small wire wig hairbrush at beauty supply stores and it'll only be about $1.50
> 
> Well Dorrrines hair still looks more kepmt than DD....



Thanks.  I can probably swing $1.50.



ellenbenny said:


> The dresses are fabulous.   I have to say I would have never thought to make a dress from that "fabric" for a rainy day, but it is perfect, and you did a great job with the placement of the designs, very creative!!



That one was the most fun! So colorful and so practical.



NiniMorris said:


> My 11 year old daughter squealed with delight at your rainy day dress!  She informed me we have some of that 'fabric' in my room!  And, she does not have a AG doll yet, maybe I should look at a GA doll for her as well!
> 
> And I am glad to see you were able to use some of that 'fabric' since your new 'tenant' wanted to un-Disney-fy your sewing quadrant!
> 
> Nini



I seem to have a lot of that fabric in various patterns.  And I took down my wall before my son came home Monday night.

 I may not put it back up.  I may put up peg board so I can hang stuff on it.



mphalens said:


> CHERYL!!!!  Um - those are some FABULOUS outfits for Dorrrine!!!  She's rockin' the AG fashionista look!!!



Dorrrine's always been a trend setter.



dianemom2 said:


> They are all so cute but my favorite is the rainy day outfit!



Me, too, and it was the easiest to make.



DMGeurts said:


> OK Cheryl... These are awesome!!!  I just love the rainy day outfit!  Super jealous here - I think I have some from the year of the dream a million dreams - or whatever it was... when you got to stay in the castle with the prize patrol.  2008 - that's it.



Thanks.  They've been on the docket so long it was good to finally finish them.



DMGeurts said:


> I think Dorrrine looks adorable...  She must have just been on the bike with Rod?
> 
> 
> D~



If that's true, I hope Ginger doesn't find out.



mommy2mrb said:


> love all of Dorrrines new outfits....does this mean she has to go out and get a job now!



That's my hope!



babynala said:


> Cheryl - I'm loving your collection.  The working girl outfit is so original.  Did you really make stockings?????  Dorrrine is such a smart girl to be ready for the weather.  Can't decide if I should use this  or this   I wonder if there is a smiley face that can roll and praise?



We definitely need multi-tasking smileys.



mkwj said:


> I love reading what you have to post.  It always gives me a laugh.  The outfits are great too.



Thanks.  I was glad I finished them in time for Fashion Week in NYC.



PurpleEars said:


> Good job on the clothes! I like your sense of humour. The rainy day dress is awesome!



Unfortunately, I learned the hard way the last THREE Februarys that that is a rainy month.



teresajoy said:


> I love the working dress, especially the purse!!! And, I love your unique rainy day fabric!!!
> 
> Yes, it must be the uneven house.



Thanks.  I did the first "purse" for Lisa's give for her AG doll.  So easy, so little material, so fun.



VBAndrea said:


> Wow!  Dorrrine's wardrobe is better than mine!  I'm very impressed.  You should have entered the rainy day dress in the PR -- that is of course assuming you have not made attire out of plastic bags before.  Now I can picture D dressing her dolls up in Target bags.



Soon it will be deer season in NY.  That would NOT be a good time to use Target bags, but otherwise I think they'd be quite hip -- kinda like me.  



cogero said:


> I totally love these clothes. The work outfit is perfect



I think it's fun to take the same pattern and create different outfits.



ericalynn1979 said:


> This is why I peruse this thread while I'm pumping during the day.  Because I need a laugh.  I love Dorrrine's dress.



Dorrrine looks good in just about anything.  She takes after me like that. 



tricia said:


> Too funny.  Love the work outfit best.



She could work on Wall Street or at TGIFridays!


----------



## dianemom2

Here is the picture of the scarf that I made using the link Andrea posted.













Then here are a few t-shirts I have made this week.  I still have a bunch more to finish.













The last shirt is for my younger daughter.  Their school mascot is a bobcat and the school colors are red and black.  It is really nice though because the high school is the cougars, who also use a paw print design and their colors are also red and black!  Of course, my older DD took one look at the shirt I made and said, "Don't bother making me one of those.  I won't wear it."  Maybe if I embroidered Aeropostale or Abercrombie across the pawprint she'd consider wearing something I made her.

I did get one chemo cap made this morning but I am not thrilled with how it turned out.  It is too long and you have to cuff it three times to make it so that it doesn't cover your eyes.  I ordered more fabric from Joanns.  Hopefully it will come by early next week.  One of my friends said she would come over and cut out the caps while I sewed them. Then we should be able to get twice as many finished.


----------



## tmh0206

Off to wash my hair three more times and them I can go to bed!  And yes, it is fading ever so slightly.  Hot water, harsh shampoo, baking soda and lots of hair drying is doing the trick.

...and it is as bad as I think.  I had several people at church tonight not know who I was!  LOL!  (which could be a good thing...)


Nini[/QUOTE]

glad to hear it is slowly working...it is time consuming but much better than harsh chemicals killing your hair because they were used again too soon!

trust me you are NOT the only one who has ever done something like this...my hair has been so many different colors I quit keeping track! as long as I dont see any gray in there, it will be fine.


----------



## jessica52877

Daisy'sMama said:


> Okay, short story long:
> 
> One of these came up my local craigslist for $400. I got excited and listed my SE270D for $300. One of my dear friends called me and wants it. Before I do this thing, is there any feedback on the PE700II? I already have a PED, so that isn't a problem. I don't care that it doesn't sew, I have three sewing machines anyway (someday you might see me on the Hoarding reality show - and it will all be fabric and sewing supplies).  Advice? Anything I should know? I just want that bigger hoop!!!
> 
> Thanks
> Stephanie



Don't sell yours until you know you like the other one and that it works. Just in case. I am one that can think of every little thing going wrong though.


----------



## cajunfan

dianemom2...here is the link to the surgical caps that I started out making...then someone gave me the larger size...if you are interested, I can scan the pattern and send it to you....just let me know.

http://www.craftingcomfort.org/work.html

Lynn


----------



## aboveH20

ellenbenny said:


> Here was my PR entry for this week, a fairly simple one as I did not have a lot of time.  I also had trouble coming up with an idea for a technique I had never done before although I am sure there are probably plenty out there that I just couldn't think of under pressure!  My new "technique" was decoupage.




That is so cute.  I love the Chip and Dale applique but the jeans really make the outfit.  It's a technique I have yet to try.




PurpleEars said:


> .
> 
> Ok, here's my BIG news from today:
> 
> I survived my first day back at work after being off sick for almost 2 months. When I got into work and went through my mail (this is paper mail that we are talking about), I got this letter telling me that I got a grant to go and present at a conference. Wait, it guess better! This conference is going to be in Anaheim in November! This means I get to plan a side trip to Disneyland in the evenings as there won't be any activities past about 4pm most days at this conference! Woo Hoo! Now the challenge to to find airfare and hotel within the budgeted amount for the grant, but it is a good challenge, right?
> 
> Since we have been talking about dolly clothes, may I present my work from last week:



The outfit turned out wonderflly and what a great back story.  


ireland_nicole said:


> Oh gosh everything is so cute!  I really love it!  I cant believe I've been wasting shopping bags instead of considering green fashion, but now my eyes have been opened!



  go green!




ireland_nicole said:


> I need y'alls help regarding this upcoming trip- I can't seem to stop plussing it!  This has GOT to end!!!  First it was 5 days, now it's 10- 8 at WDW and 2 at Uni (first and last are partial days, but still...)  I'v also booked the CP package, Wishes dessert party, MVMCP, have way too many ressies (will be cancelling CG and maybe FF) oh yeah, and Hoop De Doo Revue.  Aside from the ever increasing list of necessary customs and ever dwindling bank account, I have to stop sometime (oh yeah, added Akurshus breakfast too b/c DD really wanted it- although she understood when I told her we couldn't- so I really want to do it for her; talk about crazy $40pp x 3 for breakfast- they will be the most expensive pieces of french toast in history ugh)  I have the TiW card which will help some, and have saved some cash downgrading to a standard room at RPH and moving offsite for the middle of our trip (which DD will appreciate, the girl needs the pool and some space to chill and we liked the house last year).  Why can't I just be happy with going?  Why do I have to do extra special things my family wouldn't even know about unless I told them?  Am I the only one?  (FWIW, I'm already saving to do the wild africa trek with DS for his Mom and Me trip next year- do I need professional help?)
> 
> 
> Here's the Harry Potter (sorry Mickey) outfit for DD for our WWoHP day- excuse the threads and unkempt hair- I was just happy she tried it on for a minute and took full advantage LOL.
> front: t-shirt has Hermione applique and the skirt is an insa with each panels embroidered with one of the spells she's known for; a great deal of research was required, of course- I had to watch all the movies again (twice) and re-read the books, but I finally narrowed it down to three: obliviate, wingardium leviosa, and expelliarmus.  One of my fave spells is expecto patronum, but that's a harry one, so I think I might use it on a t for me
> with side panels extended:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back: (gotta represent Griffindor)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, in case anyone was wondering who managed to get the pics stuck sideways- again- here was my entry for last weeks PR
> mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dd's:



I sure is easy to get caught up on plussing (isn't that Walt's expression?) a trip.  I go back and forth myself with thinking "it's only a meal" to thinking I have to eat at California Grill -- or wherever.  

Your HP outfit is terrific.  I missed out on the whole HP craze, but may make it to US eventually.

And I love your matching Christmas outfits.



NiniMorris said:


> Online check in is done!
> 
> Remember how I said I was bored?
> 
> I decided to color my hair yesterday.  You have to know that I started turning grey at age 17.  At age 18, my room mate was a hair stylist and was in charge of making sure I still looked like a teenager!
> 
> As the years went on, I found I could color my hair myself about 3 times a year and the grey would come in slowly and look like my hair was highlighted...as long as you didn't look too close.  As I got older, I started making my hair just a tad lighter, so it looked more natural.  My original color was dark, dark brown, with a reddish tint.  I now consider my 'natural' hair color a medium brown.
> 
> I picked a brand (Miss Clairol) and a color (medium brown) and routinely color my hair about once every two months.  I have been coloring my hair for almost 40 years....(actually more like 38 but close enough!)
> 
> It always works perfectly.  I do have an occasional hair or two that gets stubborn and refuses to take the dye, but over all most people cannot tell I color my hair.
> 
> They won't have that problem anymore!
> 
> This morning I have dark brown hair that is so dark it looks jet black.  Only in the sunlight you can see a reddish tint.  It is almost the same color as my original color back when I was 16!  So now I am a 50 something woman looking like I am trying to be a teenager!
> 
> I now get to spend the next few days trying to find a way to repair my hair...or I guess I could just wear a hat all day...every day!
> 
> 
> (the fact that I have two young kids will make it a bit easier to pull it off...if I just didn't have so many wrinkles!)
> 
> 
> Nini



First, hooray for online check in, it can only mean your trip is getting close!

<----aren't you glad your hair didn't turn out blue?  I stopped coloring about two years ago because I had to color every two weeks and then it would show through after 10 days.  When I went _au naturel _and saw that my entire head was white I figured that's why it needed to be colored so often.



VBAndrea said:


> This was my PR for week 4 (and no, I am not pregnant, I just look it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so wanted to make a t-shirt to coordinate and wear the scarf as a belt, but that was hurricane week so I barely had time to finish things up.  I also didn't get good pics of the camera case -- it has red dot on the inside and I made a little peeking out of the edges too.  It's padded with fusible fleece.
> 
> PR week 5 as those of you who know what my dd looks like might have figured out this was mine.  I'm actually sad it didn't do better b/c I spent a lot of time on this.  I'm really happy with it.  I wanted to do the Robert Kaufman Paris fabric with blue instead of the Harlequin, but it was no where to be found and I refused to pay for overnight shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these pictures are HORRIBLE and dd is all wrinkled and unkempt b/c I took them after school.  I had this skirt made for a month of so and finally appliqued the shirt ~ I will try to get better pics b/c it's hard to even tell but the front and side panels have different color backgrounds to their fabrics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this must be why our school doesn't allow tank tops (she did wear a sweater over it to school to cover up the revealing parts):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And excuse the dog toy on the floor.  I keep telling them to put their toys away but they never listen.



Your outfits are great -- all of them.  The scarf is very unique.  If I remember from my skimmimng, you've posted the directions at some point.  I'll have to check it out because I can't figure it out.

 For homework tonight please go back and review the rules on page one, especially

*3.NO APOLOGIZING for how your kids look. That includes wet hair, messy hair, dirty faces, wrinkled clothes etc....We have come to the conclusion that ALL of our children are beautiful, no matter what!*

*4.No apologizing for messy houses. We like a good game of eye spy around here!*

Quiz tomorrow on it.



Daisy'sMama said:


> This is exactly why I wanted an embroidery machine so badly. I love it! Thank you all for the inspiration and advice! I only ruined one t-shirt in the process.
> 
> Thanks
> Stephanie



I love it, too.



tricia said:


> And now on to the Pics that I was uploading.  But first you need a brief history.
> 
> My mom's Best Friend Forever moved about 18 months ago to a city that is a 10 hour drive away.  To be closer to her kids.  She is an amazingly crafty woman, used to sew clothes for her kids when they were young, paint, and did a lot of tole painting to sell at craft shows and the such.  So, when she was cleaning out her basement for the move she gave me 2 big boxes of fabric (how could I say no).  Turns out they were mostly small cuts, which is fine for a lot of things, but they remain in their boxes.
> 
> Then, I started seeing all these half square triangle quilts on flikr etc.  I loved the simplicity of this quilt and decided to try one.  Got the idea to make one for Mom's BFF out of her fabric.  So, I bought the cream to go with (Mom liked it better than white) and started piecing.  Once it was done there was the question of how to quilt it and what to use for the backing, cause I did not want to spend a lot of money on this. (quilting would cost over $150 if i sent it out)
> 
> So, a bed sheet was purchased for the backing.  Then Mom asks me to go along with her to a Dr.s appt. she had in another city (about a 3 hr drive from us,  where my aunt lives)  She owns a long arm quilter.  So, instead of me paying her to quilt it for me, I asked if I could do it myself while I was there.  She said sure, and I did.
> 
> Long story, but here is the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1434 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> This quilt is to totally HER, I love it.



Wow.  I am very impressed.  Last winter I got involved with a church group that was making small flannel quilts for kids in distress.  I had a hard time getting all of the squares square. What's the secret? Once one square if off the whole quilt is off.  I don't really want to take quilting classes (that was my sister's thing and I have LOTS of her quilts) but I would like to get my little flannel quilts square so I'm not kicked out of the group.  




disneymomof1 said:


> I have had my brother pe 770 for over a month now, and I am scared to use it !!!  I have done a few of the pre-loaded designs but that is it.  I want to do an applique, I am going to buy one of Heather Sue's Minnie heads to start with and just practice on some scrap fabric. So here's the dumb question, when you are using two different fabrics, such as black for the head and red for the bow, do you put both fabrics down at the same time, or one at a time, guessing at placement or do you do black first, trim and then put the next fabric down. Here's another dumb question, with stabilizer on the back of the main fabric, do you put stabilizer under the black and red fabric as well?   I appreciate any help !!



You were given a good answer further on, let me just say enjoy your machine.  HeatherSue's Minnie head is one of my favorite and most used designs.


----------



## SallyfromDE

JoAnne Fabrics now has Disney fabrics in Corduroy!! Not cheap, $14.99 and it is 30% off right now. Our store had Ariel, Rapunzel, Pooh and some Dora.


----------



## dianemom2

cajunfan said:


> dianemom2...here is the link to the surgical caps that I started out making...then someone gave me the larger size...if you are interested, I can scan the pattern and send it to you....just let me know.
> 
> http://www.craftingcomfort.org/work.html
> 
> Lynn


Thanks for the link.  I was looking for soft knit chemo caps.  I found a good tutorial but I cut the bottom part of the cap too long because I didn't bring the measurements downstairs to my sewing room.  Next time I make them I will shorten that section.  I ordered like 4 colors of knit fabric.  I would like to find a knit fabric with breast cancer awareness ribbons but so far I haven't seen anything like that.


----------



## miprender

WOW I am so far behind again. You would think with school back in session I would have more free time

Love the Club Penguin blanket. That is so cute and huge. That must have been so hard to sew.

Diane sending prayers that your test are still good.

DisneyJazz glad your daughter is feeling better.



Fruto76 said:


> I have a few things to share.
> We went to Disney for labor day weekend. Here are the kids at Chef Mickey's



Love all the outfits.



mphalens said:


> So - I shipped a Big Give last Thursday . . .Peace Love Mickey decoupage jeans:


Great job on everything. I really love that bag.



abfight said:


> QUESTION
> 
> I know that there is a seperate forum for this but you guys are way more helpful.  OK get ready for a shocker, READY.  I have never been to disney and neither have my girls.  Hopefully we can remedy that next summer.  Now for the questions, I need tips on doing disney, keep a reasonable budget in mind.  1.  Do we really need to stay in the park (is it worth the added expense)  2. Should we do the dining package.  3.  What resort should we stay in and what are the top 4 or 5 things that we have to do.  P.S. the girls will be 4 and 7 when we go next June.



I really love staying onsite. As a kid we always stayed off site. Only the "RICH" people stayed onsite Or so my mom said. But when DH & I stayed at WL on our Honeymoon there was no turning back. We just love being surrounded by Disney 24/7 when we are there.




NiniMorris said:


> I am feeling like such a slacker right now!  I have been working my (a bit too large) rear off getting everything done for Disney.  I managed to finish the shirts on Sunday afternoon and took a long nap!
> 
> This morning I got them all photographed and posted on facebook, then spent over two hours at a doctors appt that should have only taken 10 minutes (just a booster shot!)
> 
> Now I am sitting here trying to decide what I want to do next.  I have NEVER had that problem before!  I always have 10 projects waiting to be finished at any given time.  I actually finished getting all the fabric ready for my own personal autograph quilt a few minutes ago, and now I am sitting here.....
> 
> I actually have nothing to do until to until tomorrow morning when I do the online check in.  This is the first time I have ever had this much time left over for a Disney trip, I literally don't know what to do with myself!
> 
> 
> I think it is time to plan my next Disney trip...no wait, that is already in the planning stages.  It will be a 35th anniversary vow renewal cruise/Disney park trip next August...
> 
> 
> (Don't hate me because I'm bored!)
> 
> 
> Nini



I saw all your shirts of FB. You did an awesome job. Can't wait until you post pictures of them in action.



sp0ngem0nkey said:


> When I first joined I was looking for a sewing area.. I think there are so many talented people here that you should get your own sewing section somewhere on this forum. I would think by the arts and craft area Just For Fun.
> 
> Anyway, I did eventually find this thread. I must say it is addicting. I introduced myself to my sewing machine. We are as tight as me going to and meeting the Moon. I really know nothing about sewing but with my Disney addiction I gave it a try for my DD4. Well, I googled pillowcase dresses and learned how to make one from scratch. I even youtubed how to make a French Seam so I impressed myself. LOL.  This is really simple but really an accomplishment from someone who has never made a piece of clothing.
> 
> I even learned how to make bows. Who would have guessed! so, here it is-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to say thank you to all the talented people here. I would not have tried this if I did not read this thread.



Welcome and great job on everything.



Colleen27 said:


> Since the voting is closed, I just have to share some pics of my PR5 outfit.
> Remember I posted about dilemma about a custom for a day spent at AK, Fort Wilderness AND Chef Mickey? This was my solution, a basic Minnie-dot halter dress with lots of accessories:



So clever! I love all the accessories.



alluna said:


> HI! Did I make it to the right thread? I have been perusing old Disboutiquer threads for, oh, the better part of my workday (and lurking the DisBoards since 2008. Look, I only have a handful of posts, I am a total creep!). I baked a cake for my son's bday today, though, so we'll say it wasn't a completely unproductive day! Right? Eh? :
> 
> My name is Rain and I am an avid seamstress and mom of three, 9, 10 and 13. Since they are all older, I am having trouble playing dress-up with them these days. Now my more ridiculous costumes are worn by me and my DH, we've been together for about 8 years.
> Next week, *-WAIT-* I have to say that again. Next. Week. We are leaving for a cruise on the Disney Dream!! On the 23rd we leave to stay at the Boardwalk, Then a night at the Caribbean Beach where my sisters, mom and DH's parents will join us, then off to the Dream for 5 days!!



Welcome and hope you post pictures.



aboveH20 said:


> A number of months ago D~ introduced us to _Oliver + S_ and their FREE popover pattern.  I made one then and had three more planned, which somehow never got made -- until now.
> 
> AG lovers, I have a feeling you're going to cringe when you see Dorrrine's unkempt hair.   I'm saving up for a comb!
> 
> *For a Rainy Day*
> 
> Last year when I was at WDW the pseudo monsoons came.  Need something for those rainy days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Printed on the bottom of the fabric it said "This is not a toy."  I'm hoping Disney security doesn't show up at my door, but I cut that line off so I _think_ I'm okay.



♥ ♥ ♥ LOVE ♥ ♥ ♥ the rain outfit. 



ellenbenny said:


> Here was my PR entry for this week, a fairly simple one as I did not have a lot of time.  I also had trouble coming up with an idea for a technique I had never done before although I am sure there are probably plenty out there that I just couldn't think of under pressure!  My new "technique" was decoupage.



Love the C&D outfit and I have some of that fabric you used on the jeans. 



PurpleEars said:


> Ok, here's my BIG news from today:
> 
> I survived my first day back at work after being off sick for almost 2 months. When I got into work and went through my mail (this is paper mail that we are talking about), I got this letter telling me that I got a grant to go and present at a conference. Wait, it guess better! This conference is going to be in Anaheim in November! This means I get to plan a side trip to Disneyland in the evenings as there won't be any activities past about 4pm most days at this conference! Woo Hoo! Now the challenge to to find airfare and hotel within the budgeted amount for the grant, but it is a good challenge, right?
> 
> Since we have been talking about dolly clothes, may I present my work from last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



What a sweet story about the doll. And congrats on your upcoming trip... I mean conference. ☺



ireland_nicole said:


> I need y'alls help regarding this upcoming trip- I can't seem to stop plussing it!  This has GOT to end!!!  First it was 5 days, now it's 10- 8 at WDW and 2 at Uni (first and last are partial days, but still...)  I'v also booked the CP package, Wishes dessert party, MVMCP, have way too many ressies (will be cancelling CG and maybe FF) oh yeah, and Hoop De Doo Revue.  Aside from the ever increasing list of necessary customs and ever dwindling bank account, I have to stop sometime (oh yeah, added Akurshus breakfast too b/c DD really wanted it- although she understood when I told her we couldn't- so I really want to do it for her; talk about crazy $40pp x 3 for breakfast- they will be the most expensive pieces of french toast in history ugh)  I have the TiW card which will help some, and have saved some cash downgrading to a standard room at RPH and moving offsite for the middle of our trip (which DD will appreciate, the girl needs the pool and some space to chill and we liked the house last year).  Why can't I just be happy with going?  Why do I have to do extra special things my family wouldn't even know about unless I told them?  Am I the only one?  (FWIW, I'm already saving to do the wild africa trek with DS for his Mom and Me trip next year- do I need professional help?)



Love the PR outfits and the HP outfits.  If you need professional help maybe we can get a discount on therapy!!



VBAndrea said:


> This was my PR for week 4 (and no, I am not pregnant, I just look it):



Love everything you made ♥ I thought that was your DD when I saw it posted on the PR thread. She is so adorable.



Daisy'sMama said:


> This is exactly why I wanted an embroidery machine so badly. I love it! Thank you all for the inspiration and advice! I only ruined one t-shirt in the process.
> 
> Thanks
> Stephanie



That came out great. I still haven't tried anything with letters yet.



tricia said:


> My mom's Best Friend Forever moved about 18 months ago to a city that is a 10 hour drive away.  To be closer to her kids.  She is an amazingly crafty woman, used to sew clothes for her kids when they were young, paint, and did a lot of tole painting to sell at craft shows and the such.  So, when she was cleaning out her basement for the move she gave me 2 big boxes of fabric (how could I say no).  Turns out they were mostly small cuts, which is fine for a lot of things, but they remain in their boxes.
> 
> Long story, but here is the result.
> 
> IMG_1434 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> .



WOW great job on the quilt. How sweet to do that for your mom's friend. I wonder if she will recongnize the fabric when you surprise her.




aboveH20 said:


> I wanted to stop by quickly to thank all who commented on my For Work, For Play, For a Rainy Day outfits for Dorrrine, and answer a question about her stockings.  They are VERY EASY to make. It's basically women's knee highs.  The original directions (livndizney) said socks without heels can be used as well to make tights, but I haven't done that yet.



Love the stockings you made. I just PINNED the tutorial on it.



cogero said:


> okay here are some pictures from our trip. Once I get my photopass Cd and figure out how to work the cruise photo cd there will be more
> 
> Animal Kingdom



♥ Love seeing all your pictures. You did such a great job on everything.



ncmomof2 said:


> So here is my last outfit for the trip.  I still have to make DD2's top but her skirt is finished.  I will post when I am finished.  I also have 10 shirts to embroidery.  I am usually done a month before we go so I am cutting it close this year!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love heather's designs



WooHoo for finishing your last outfit. They are all so beautiful.



cajunfan said:


> II have heard all of you talk about the Easy Fit pattern so much that i bought it. And let me tell you...I LOVE IT...it was so easy!!!!
> 
> Here is my first set (to coordinate with the skirts I made some girls!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn



I love the easyfit pants too! Great job on everything.



Daisy'sMama said:


> Okay, short story long:
> 
> One of these came up my local craigslist for $400. I got excited and listed my SE270D for $300. One of my dear friends called me and wants it. Before I do this thing, is there any feedback on the PE700II? I already have a PED, so that isn't a problem. I don't care that it doesn't sew, I have three sewing machines anyway (someday you might see me on the Hoarding reality show - and it will all be fabric and sewing supplies).  Advice? Anything I should know? I just want that bigger hoop!!!
> 
> Thanks
> Stephanie



I would definately ask what the stitch count is?



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the picture of the scarf that I made using the link Andrea posted.



Great job on the scarf and the shirts.


----------



## babynala

ncmomof2 said:


> So here is my last outfit for the trip.  I still have to make DD2's top but her skirt is finished.  I will post when I am finished.  I also have 10 shirts to embroidery.  I am usually done a month before we go so I am cutting it close this year!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love heather's designs


Beautiful.  This set came out great, I love the top.  Your DD seems to be enjoying it too.  



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *as you all know my sweet dd Brendi had a tubal pregnancy and cyst/endometriosis on her lfet ovary. they had been letting nature take it's course since hcg levels were going down so thye knew pregnancy was was ending so they wouldn't have to go in and take it out of the tube,couldn't see whcich one it was in but thought the one with the cyst.well nature did take it's ourse this last few days,very sad but relieved some of the abdominal pain she has been haveing for 2 weeks. so today she goes for follow up ultrasound and was hoping the schedule surgery soon. well she calls me at work and say { 1st appt. i couldn't go with them to }  she said the doctor walksinto the room and says " what church do you go to ,she says Good Shepard Luthern { some of you make remember  when my dgs Blaze was 5 he said " you know the  one with the Cross on the front ,the one Jesus died on! }  well the doctor said he may have to check out the church becaus ethere is NOTHING! on the ultrasound...nothing at ALL!!! he and the ultrasound techs were shaking their heads...not knowing what to say or think,never seen anything like it beore! he siad his mom was religious,prayed for everything,every sickness,didn't go to doctors,his dad was a doctor! so he was raised to pray and take aspirin!hehe...he said it COULD be SCIENTIFICALLY explained that maybe the baby had traveld down the tube and stopped just out of the tube,didn't go into the uterus and erupted there and that the bleeding clotted there and didn't fill her abdoman and maybe that was what they thought were cyst/endometriosis...but he wasn;t gonna say one way or the other!!!! so her pain should begin to ease,back to work this a.m. 1st time in 2 weeks! and he said after her next cycle they could try again!!!!!   s THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONTINUED PRAYERS THAT HELPED ME THROUGH THIS AND HELPED HEAL MY BABYGIRL!  GOD IS GOOD ALL THE TIME! *


 Glad your DD is feeling better.  



teresajoy said:


> Barbara (my SIL) is being treated for stage 4 Her2/NEU breast cancer. She had treatment and tests (heart, blood levels, etc..) they all came back great.


I'm happy to hear that Barbara is responding well to her treatments.  



> And, now I have that song running through my head!!!
> A G  L E T don't forget it...


I think that might be one of the few words my daughter can spell correctly (yes she is almost 10). 



NiniMorris said:


> See...I was worried about being bored!
> 
> Nini


Just when you think you've got everything under control....



cajunfan said:


> I have heard all of you talk about the Easy Fit pattern so much that i bought it. And let me tell you...I LOVE IT...it was so easy!!!!
> 
> Here is my first set (to coordinate with the skirts I made some girls!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some Mickey ones...okay, I did not take the time to match up my patterns, and yes my mother would just die if she knew I was showing this and it didn't match up! ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn


Great job on the shorts, I never line up the fabric but I usually try to make sure that at least the prints are going in the right direction.  I may have to CASE your Mickey shorts if that is OK with you.  I have a feeling my son will be wearing plain t-shirts and regular old shorts on our trip.  I hope I can whip up some shorts for him.  



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the picture of the scarf that I made using the link Andrea posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then here are a few t-shirts I have made this week.  I still have a bunch more to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last shirt is for my younger daughter.  Their school mascot is a bobcat and the school colors are red and black.  It is really nice though because the high school is the cougars, who also use a paw print design and their colors are also red and black!  Of course, my older DD took one look at the shirt I made and said, "Don't bother making me one of those.  I won't wear it."  Maybe if I embroidered Aeropostale or Abercrombie across the pawprint she'd consider wearing something I made her.
> 
> I did get one chemo cap made this morning but I am not thrilled with how it turned out.  It is too long and you have to cuff it three times to make it so that it doesn't cover your eyes.  I ordered more fabric from Joanns.  Hopefully it will come by early next week.  One of my friends said she would come over and cut out the caps while I sewed them. Then we should be able to get twice as many finished.


Your scarf looks great.  The t-shirts came out really cute, especially the frankenstein one.  Good luck with the chemo caps - having a partner should make the sewing go by faster.


----------



## jessica52877

This was my week 5 project runway outfit. I LOVE how it turned out. I chose to make this for the week since a customer asked for an outfit with Remy on it! LOL! It fit the week perfectly for once!


----------



## teresajoy

aboveH20 said:


> Thanks.  I did the first "purse" for Lisa's give for her AG doll.  So easy, so little material, so fun.



I saw the pictures of her opening it! I loved it! 



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the picture of the scarf that I made using the link Andrea posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



That is so cute!!!

Could you post the tutorial link?



Daisy'sMama said:


> Okay, short story long:
> 
> One of these came up my local craigslist for $400. I got excited and listed my SE270D for $300. One of my dear friends called me and wants it. Before I do this thing, is there any feedback on the PE700II? I already have a PED, so that isn't a problem. I don't care that it doesn't sew, I have three sewing machines anyway (someday you might see me on the Hoarding reality show - and it will all be fabric and sewing supplies).  Advice? Anything I should know? I just want that bigger hoop!!!
> 
> Thanks
> Stephanie



This sounds like a good deal, especially if your friend will pay you $300 for yours! 



aboveH20 said:


> For homework tonight please go back and review the rules on page one, especially
> 
> *3.NO APOLOGIZING for how your kids look. That includes wet hair, messy hair, dirty faces, wrinkled clothes etc....We have come to the conclusion that ALL of our children are beautiful, no matter what!*
> 
> *4.No apologizing for messy houses. We like a good game of eye spy around here!*
> 
> Quiz tomorrow on it.



Thank you Cheryl! 



babynala said:


> I'm happy to hear that Barbara is responding well to her treatments.



Thank you.


----------



## teresajoy

jessica52877 said:


> This was my week 5 project runway outfit. I LOVE how it turned out. I chose to make this for the week since a customer asked for an outfit with Remy on it! LOL! It fit the week perfectly for once!



This was one of my favorites too Jessica! It's so cute!


----------



## cogero

SallyfromDE said:


> JoAnne Fabrics now has Disney fabrics in Corduroy!! Not cheap, $14.99 and it is 30% off right now. Our store had Ariel, Rapunzel, Pooh and some Dora.



Ooh I think I want to go and look


----------



## dianemom2

teresajoy said:


> That is so cute!!!
> 
> Could you post the tutorial link?


Andrea posted it yesterday when I commented on  how much I liked the one she made for her PR entry.  Here is the link again:
http://www.pearltrees.com/#/N-fa=25...19164189&N-s=1_3052146&N-f=1_3052146&N-play=1
It was very easy to make and both of my daughters now want to make one on their own.  It was relatively easy sewing so I'm planning to help them get it set up and then let them sew.  

Andrea did say that her scarf needed some more soaking because it stayed stiff and so does mine.  I am about to go upstairs to my laundry room and wash it out again.


----------



## aboveH20

PurpleEars said:


> So what will you do with 3 plungers after this is done? I can find ways to use the other items but 3 plungers will be a challenge!



Today's update is that he wants one of the plungers painted white.



cogero said:


> okay here are some pictures from our trip. Once I get my photopass Cd and figure out how to work the cruise photo cd there will be more
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Kingdom after Js haircut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood Studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Hollywood Studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few from the cruise I will put in another post. I will tell you a lot of people commented on Miss Cs skirts. Also the Phineas and Ferb stuff went over huge as well as Js Jake outfit.
> 
> We kept hearing in the park look its Jake its Jake



It's GREAT to see your outfits in action!



cogero said:


> Here are 3 pictures from our cruise
> 
> Miss C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C & J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C with Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J



They look terrific.  Your hours and hours of sewing really paid off.



ncmomof2 said:


> So here is my last outfit for the trip.  I still have to make DD2's top but her skirt is finished.  I will post when I am finished.  I also have 10 shirts to embroidery.  I am usually done a month before we go so I am cutting it close this year!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love heather's designs



The outfit is* beautiful *and I agree about HeatherSue's designs.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *as you all know my sweet dd Brendi had a tubal pregnancy and cyst/endometriosis on her lfet ovary. they had been letting nature take it's course since hcg levels were going down so thye knew pregnancy was was ending so they wouldn't have to go in and take it out of the tube,couldn't see whcich one it was in but thought the one with the cyst.well nature did take it's ourse this last few days,very sad but relieved some of the abdominal pain she has been haveing for 2 weeks. so today she goes for follow up ultrasound and was hoping the schedule surgery soon. well she calls me at work and say { 1st appt. i couldn't go with them to }  she said the doctor walksinto the room and says " what church do you go to ,she says Good Shepard Luthern { some of you make remember  when my dgs Blaze was 5 he said " you know the  one with the Cross on the front ,the one Jesus died on! }  well the doctor said he may have to check out the church becaus ethere is NOTHING! on the ultrasound...nothing at ALL!!! he and the ultrasound techs were shaking their heads...not knowing what to say or think,never seen anything like it beore! he siad his mom was religious,prayed for everything,every sickness,didn't go to doctors,his dad was a doctor! so he was raised to pray and take aspirin!hehe...he said it COULD be SCIENTIFICALLY explained that maybe the baby had traveld down the tube and stopped just out of the tube,didn't go into the uterus and erupted there and that the bleeding clotted there and didn't fill her abdoman and maybe that was what they thought were cyst/endometriosis...but he wasn;t gonna say one way or the other!!!! so her pain should begin to ease,back to work this a.m. 1st time in 2 weeks! and he said after her next cycle they could try again!!!!!   s THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONTINUED PRAYERS THAT HELPED ME THROUGH THIS AND HELPED HEAL MY BABYGIRL!  GOD IS GOOD ALL THE TIME! *



All the time, God is good.



VBAndrea said:


> Very pretty!  I love HeatherSue's designs -- they are fun to stitch out and watch as the detail comes to life before your eyes.  Your flowers are so pretty as well.  My beds look horrid -- I was just outside weeding ~ it's a never ending battle.  I have given up this year.



I agree about enjoying watching the little details come to life.  On her cruise ship there were about three little surprises as it stitched out.



NiniMorris said:


> I only seem to quilt baby quilts for the past few years, so all my prewound bobbins for my long arm are always, beige, pink and blue.  I mean that is all I ever buy...so how come I had no pink bobbins, only green and brown?  I don't even remember buying the brown ones!
> 
> I figured I would need 5 or 6 bobbins, so I wound 10.  I hate to run out of bobbins in the middle of a quilt.  I went to load them in the quilter and discovered they are the wrong size!  It has been so long since I wound my own bobbins that I no longer have any more!  I could have sworn that they used the same bobbin as my Brother 770...but I guess not.
> 
> I scrounged around and was able to find 3 measly beige half filled bobbins.  So the baby quilt had a drastic change int he way it was going to be quilted.  It got a quick easy loopy thingy done.  Not anywhere near as pretty as what I had planned, but I have two baby quilts to finish before Disney.
> 
> 
> See...I was worried about being bored!
> 
> 
> Off to wash my hair three more times and them I can go to bed!  And yes, it is fading ever so slightly.  Hot water, harsh shampoo, baking soda and lots of hair drying is doing the trick.
> 
> Nini



Yup, you jinxed it when you said you were bored.

So how do you keep your quilts square?  Mine (the couple I've done) got very wonky, very quickly -- and that was before the earthquake we had.



cajunfan said:


> I have heard all of you talk about the Easy Fit pattern so much that i bought it. And let me tell you...I LOVE IT...it was so easy!!!!
> 
> Here is my first set (to coordinate with the skirts I made some girls!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some Mickey ones...okay, I did not take the time to match up my patterns, and yes my mother would just die if she knew I was showing this and it didn't match up! ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn



I really like the way the Halloween fabric pops!



PurpleEars said:


> So being in the movie business has its drawbacks...you get stuck with useless props! We only have 1 plunger in the house and I am the one who usually get stuck using it!



He's also asked me to make four chocolate cakes (I think he only needs one, but in case they have to redo the scene . . .) and to buy four boxes of confetti cake mix -- so it's not all plungers and broom handles.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the picture of the scarf that I made using the link Andrea posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then here are a few t-shirts I have made this week.  I still have a bunch more to finish.



I love your scarf and the t-shirts are great. Kids!  who needs their opinion?



SallyfromDE said:


> JoAnne Fabrics now has Disney fabrics in Corduroy!! Not cheap, $14.99 and it is 30% off right now. Our store had Ariel, Rapunzel, Pooh and some Dora.



Boy that's a lot of money for a yard of fabric.



miprender said:


> ♥ ♥ ♥ LOVE ♥ ♥ ♥ the rain outfit.
> 
> Love the stockings you made. I just PINNED the tutorial on it.



Why thank you, and I ♥ the way you express yourself so eloquently.



jessica52877 said:


> This was my week 5 project runway outfit. I LOVE how it turned out. I chose to make this for the week since a customer asked for an outfit with Remy on it! LOL! It fit the week perfectly for once!







teresajoy said:


> I saw the pictures of her opening it! I loved it!



I did, too.  Absolutely made my day.



teresajoy said:


> Thank you Cheryl!



Always good to review the rules at the start of a new school year.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*i've been asked to make a halloween costume for a toddler,the mom siad soemthing unique like a slice of watermelon { should be esy!] then she said a caterpillar maybe { NOT so easy!] .on my way home form work i was thinking about it an remembered i had saved a picture form somewhere online { no idea now where} of a cupcake costume,brown onbottom with what looks like 2 scalloped layers of pink felt with dots/sprinkles all over it and mayeb a cherry head band...the mom has on an apron and it looks like it reads " let's make cupcakes!" and has a mixing bowl on it ...the lil girl is holding a wooden spoon.so cute,don't wanna share here since i don't know where i snagged it from...
 i was thinking a pink dress with white 'skirt' at the bottom-pleated with a cuff at the bottom and maybe a stitch inbetween the pleats at the top of the 'cupcake liner' so it sorta fans out...then 2 scalloped  cirlces of pink felt,one larger than the other,the bottom one with neck/arm holes ,so it layes closer to the body and then the top one with only a neck whole...pink,blue,green ovals for sprinkles...the headband stumps me...felt cherry glued to felt covered pink headband?? any aideas would be great!
also any other unique ideas you may hve to share...  *


----------



## Jenn4615

I've never seen this thread! you guys have some serious talent!! Off to keep looking at all the beautiful stuff!! great job!!


----------



## babynala

jessica52877 said:


> This was my week 5 project runway outfit. I LOVE how it turned out. I chose to make this for the week since a customer asked for an outfit with Remy on it! LOL! It fit the week perfectly for once!


That skirt is so fun and appliques came out really cute. 

Chiara - I lost your quote but I enjoyed seeing pictures of your cute kids wearing all of those fabulous outfits.  Your cruise looks like so much fun, so exciting to be able to take a cruise out of NYC.  



aboveH20 said:


> He's also asked me to make four chocolate cakes (I think he only needs one, but in case they have to redo the scene . . .) and to buy four boxes of confetti cake mix -- so it's not all plungers and broom handles.


The four cakes are probably not for the movie, just for the director.  Even when he's rich and famous he'll still crave his mommy's cake!  



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *i've been asked to make a halloween costume for a toddler,the mom siad soemthing unique like a slice of watermelon { should be esy!] then she said a caterpillar maybe { NOT so easy!] .on my way home form work i was thinking about it an remembered i had saved a picture form somewhere online { no idea now where} of a cupcake costume,brown onbottom with what looks like 2 scalloped layers of pink felt with dots/sprinkles all over it and mayeb a cherry head band...the mom has on an apron and it looks like it reads " let's make cupcakes!" and has a mixing bowl on it ...the lil girl is holding a wooden spoon.so cute,don't wanna share here since i don't know where i snagged it from...
> i was thinking a pink dress with white 'skirt' at the bottom-pleated with a cuff at the bottom and maybe a stitch inbetween the pleats at the top of the 'cupcake liner' so it sorta fans out...then 2 scalloped  cirlces of pink felt,one larger than the other,the bottom one with neck/arm holes ,so it layes closer to the body and then the top one with only a neck whole...pink,blue,green ovals for sprinkles...the headband stumps me...felt cherry glued to felt covered pink headband?? any aideas would be great!
> also any other unique ideas you may hve to share...  *


the cupcake skirt sounds really cute.  The headband with a cherry on top sounds like a great touch.  You could use a plastic hairband and glue a felt cherry on top or use some old red christmas tights as the outside of the cherry and stuff it with poly fiber fill with a green pipe cleaner sticking out.  I know Family Fun magazine always has some cute Halloween costumes.  They might have something you can check out.


----------



## squirrel

I'm just about done for my niece.  I still have a few things I want to make for myself.


----------



## cajunfan

jessica52877 said:


> This was my week 5 project runway outfit. I LOVE how it turned out. I chose to make this for the week since a customer asked for an outfit with Remy on it! LOL! It fit the week perfectly for once!



I LOVED this outfit! It is so CUTE!!!


----------



## PurpleEars

cajunfan said:


> I have heard all of you talk about the Easy Fit pattern so much that i bought it. And let me tell you...I LOVE IT...it was so easy!!!!
> 
> Here is my first set (to coordinate with the skirts I made some girls!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some Mickey ones...okay, I did not take the time to match up my patterns, and yes my mother would just die if she knew I was showing this and it didn't match up! ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn



Good job on the Easy Fits! I made a pair for myself about a month ago and it was definitely "easy" and "fit" well. The best part was, I used my $1/metre Winnie the Pooh flannel so I had Disney PJ's for my trip. The flannel was discounted due to a misprint down one side of the fabric. I even managed to avoid the misprint by doing some creative pattern placement.



teresajoy said:


> Flora, that is so sweet of you to think of Barbara, I have to say it really touches my heart how many people who have never even met about her ask me how she's doing and think of her.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the barber shop. Brian always likes to get his haircut there when we go. We got Arminda's hair decorated a few years ago and she loved it so much, I want to get both girls done. We enjoyed it more than the BBB. (but then again, we had a rather abnormally bad experience at BBB).



Awww thanks Teresa. I think this is the reason why this group is such a nice place to hang out - we all care about one another even though most of us have never met in real life.

That sounds like fun to have both girls getting their hair done at the barber shop. Oh did you know that you can make a reservation now? I had an appointment and I was served before the walk-in patrons.



VBAndrea said:


> We used to go to Bistro late at night and get a window seat to watch the fireworks -- that was back in the day when you made your dining reservations the morning you arrived at the park.  My dd and I both love Remy though, so it's a must do for our next trip.



Was the Bistro nice? I may have to put it on my "to try list" since we don't always go during free dining (just the way things worked out in the last few years).



Daisy'sMama said:


> Okay, short story long:
> 
> One of these came up my local craigslist for $400. I got excited and listed my SE270D for $300. One of my dear friends called me and wants it. Before I do this thing, is there any feedback on the PE700II? I already have a PED, so that isn't a problem. I don't care that it doesn't sew, I have three sewing machines anyway (someday you might see me on the Hoarding reality show - and it will all be fabric and sewing supplies).  Advice? Anything I should know? I just want that bigger hoop!!!
> 
> Thanks
> Stephanie



It sounds amazing assuming the 700 works well, has been well maintained and has a reasonable stitch count.



aboveH20 said:


> Unfortunately, I learned the hard way the last THREE Februarys that that is a rainy month.



Hmmm, I don't remember it being rainy when we were there in Feb 2010. I just remember being cold (we had light jackets and gloves on for one of our AK days). That was the trip we wished we brought our sorceror ears instead of our safari ears (yup, DH and I have multiple sets of "ears").



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the picture of the scarf that I made using the link Andrea posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then here are a few t-shirts I have made this week.  I still have a bunch more to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last shirt is for my younger daughter.  Their school mascot is a bobcat and the school colors are red and black.  It is really nice though because the high school is the cougars, who also use a paw print design and their colors are also red and black!  Of course, my older DD took one look at the shirt I made and said, "Don't bother making me one of those.  I won't wear it."  Maybe if I embroidered Aeropostale or Abercrombie across the pawprint she'd consider wearing something I made her.
> 
> I did get one chemo cap made this morning but I am not thrilled with how it turned out.  It is too long and you have to cuff it three times to make it so that it doesn't cover your eyes.  I ordered more fabric from Joanns.  Hopefully it will come by early next week.  One of my friends said she would come over and cut out the caps while I sewed them. Then we should be able to get twice as many finished.



That scarf looks amazing. I wonder if it may be another idea for pixie dust for Big Gives?

The T-shirts look great. It is wonderful that your friend is helping you with the caps. Not only it makes the sewing much faster, it also makes the time go by faster too!

I will continue to pray for you as you await your results.



miprender said:


> What a sweet story about the doll. And congrats on your upcoming trip... I mean conference. ☺



Thanks  The funny thing is, it was my manager (who knows about my Disney craziness) who pushed me to submit to the conference and apply for the grant! I probably wouldn't have tried it out if it wasn't for him!



jessica52877 said:


> This was my week 5 project runway outfit. I LOVE how it turned out. I chose to make this for the week since a customer asked for an outfit with Remy on it! LOL! It fit the week perfectly for once!



Oh I really like this outfit! It's interesting to see how you and Andrea came up with such different looks based on the same theme!



aboveH20 said:


> Today's update is that he wants one of the plungers painted white.
> 
> He's also asked me to make four chocolate cakes (I think he only needs one, but in case they have to redo the scene . . .) and to buy four boxes of confetti cake mix -- so it's not all plungers and broom handles.



So I guess we will have a white distressed plunger? My next question is: will any of the chocolate cakes and/or the cake mixes be suitable for human consumption after they are done filming? I may consider doing that if I know I will get a piece of chocolate cake when they are done!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *i've been asked to make a halloween costume for a toddler,the mom siad soemthing unique like a slice of watermelon { should be esy!] then she said a caterpillar maybe { NOT so easy!] .on my way home form work i was thinking about it an remembered i had saved a picture form somewhere online { no idea now where} of a cupcake costume,brown onbottom with what looks like 2 scalloped layers of pink felt with dots/sprinkles all over it and mayeb a cherry head band...the mom has on an apron and it looks like it reads " let's make cupcakes!" and has a mixing bowl on it ...the lil girl is holding a wooden spoon.so cute,don't wanna share here since i don't know where i snagged it from...
> i was thinking a pink dress with white 'skirt' at the bottom-pleated with a cuff at the bottom and maybe a stitch inbetween the pleats at the top of the 'cupcake liner' so it sorta fans out...then 2 scalloped  cirlces of pink felt,one larger than the other,the bottom one with neck/arm holes ,so it layes closer to the body and then the top one with only a neck whole...pink,blue,green ovals for sprinkles...the headband stumps me...felt cherry glued to felt covered pink headband?? any aideas would be great!
> also any other unique ideas you may hve to share...  *



The cupcake custome sounds very neat. I don't have any suggestions or ideas but I would like to see a picture when you are done!



squirrel said:


> I'm just about done for my niece.  I still have a few things I want to make for myself.



Looks great like usual!


----------



## teresajoy

dianemom2 said:


> Andrea posted it yesterday when I commented on  how much I liked the one she made for her PR entry.  Here is the link again:
> http://www.pearltrees.com/#/N-fa=25...19164189&N-s=1_3052146&N-f=1_3052146&N-play=1
> It was very easy to make and both of my daughters now want to make one on their own.  It was relatively easy sewing so I'm planning to help them get it set up and then let them sew.
> 
> Andrea did say that her scarf needed some more soaking because it stayed stiff and so does mine.  I am about to go upstairs to my laundry room and wash it out again.



Thanks for the link!!! 


aboveH20 said:


> Today's update is that he wants one of the plungers painted white.
> 
> 
> He's also asked me to make four chocolate cakes (I think he only needs one, but in case they have to redo the scene . . .) and to buy four boxes of confetti cake mix -- so it's not all plungers and broom handles.
> 
> 
> I did, too.  Absolutely made my day.
> 
> 
> 
> Always good to review the rules at the start of a new school year.


White plungers and chocolate cake?? Interesting....

I love Lisa's excitement!!!!

Thank you Miss Cheryl!! 



Jenn4615 said:


> I've never seen this thread! you guys have some serious talent!! Off to keep looking at all the beautiful stuff!! great job!!



Stick around!!! You can do it too! 




PurpleEars said:


> Awww thanks Teresa. I think this is the reason why this group is such a nice place to hang out - we all care about one another even though most of us have never met in real life.
> 
> That sounds like fun to have both girls getting their hair done at the barber shop. Oh did you know that you can make a reservation now? I had an appointment and I was served before the walk-in patrons.



I agree, everyone is so sweet here! 

I didn't know you could do appointments now! I'm glad you mentioned that!


----------



## NiniMorris

aboveH20 said:


> Yup, you jinxed it when you said you were bored.
> 
> So how do you keep your quilts square?  Mine (the couple I've done) got very wonky, very quickly -- and that was before the earthquake we had.




Now, who said my quilts are square?

Seriously, lately I have been doing mainly strip type quilts...and my secret to cutting straight is... shhh...I tear the fabric and not cut it!  Of course, that gives you a bruised edge on the fabric, so you have to do a good job of pressing and usually I serge the edges to keep the stray threads under control.

I have a foot that is exactly a quarter inch from the edge to the needle, so it is relatively easy to get an exact seam, and then when I pin it to the long arm frame there are a couple of tricks to keep it straight (used to call it the starch and stem method!), then there is a trick to put the binding on and take out a bit more wonkiness.

I was always told those were the tricks to getting a square quilt, cut straight, seam straight, and bind straight....so I learned to cheat on each step.  

The fact that I use cotton batting and wash the quilt after it is finished in hot water is probably helping too...I like the old wrinkled look...It takes out a bit of issues as well!....then, you can always block the quilt after it is washed to get a perfect square...but that is way too much work for me!  LOL


Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> Here is the picture of the scarf that I made using the link Andrea posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then here are a few t-shirts I have made this week.  I still have a bunch more to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last shirt is for my younger daughter.  Their school mascot is a bobcat and the school colors are red and black.  It is really nice though because the high school is the cougars, who also use a paw print design and their colors are also red and black!  Of course, my older DD took one look at the shirt I made and said, "Don't bother making me one of those.  I won't wear it."  Maybe if I embroidered Aeropostale or Abercrombie across the pawprint she'd consider wearing something I made her.
> 
> I did get one chemo cap made this morning but I am not thrilled with how it turned out.  It is too long and you have to cuff it three times to make it so that it doesn't cover your eyes.  I ordered more fabric from Joanns.  Hopefully it will come by early next week.  One of my friends said she would come over and cut out the caps while I sewed them. Then we should be able to get twice as many finished.


I love the scarf -- I really like the colors of ribbon that you used and I like the iridescent pink (I did an iridescent white in mine).

And all your shirts turned out great!

Sorry you are having trouble with the chemo caps.  I hope you get it figured out.  I will have to keep my eyes open for breast cancer awareness knit, but truth be told, you can not find any decent printed knits anywhere in the stores here and one store I found on line that had a great selection at one time has nothing in it now!  Maybe try etsy or e-bay.



aboveH20 said:


> For homework tonight please go back and review the rules on page one, especially
> 
> *3.NO APOLOGIZING for how your kids look. That includes wet hair, messy hair, dirty faces, wrinkled clothes etc....We have come to the conclusion that ALL of our children are beautiful, no matter what!*





aboveH20 said:


> AG lovers, I have a feeling you're going to cringe when you see Dorrrine's unkempt hair.   I'm saving up for a comb!


Sounds to me like someone needs to eat her own words and review some rules herself!




SallyfromDE said:


> JoAnne Fabrics now has Disney fabrics in Corduroy!! Not cheap, $14.99 and it is 30% off right now. Our store had Ariel, Rapunzel, Pooh and some Dora.


Ours didn't have them last week but I will have to peek if they have them on line.  Not that I made anything with the corduroy I bought last year yet!



jessica52877 said:


> This was my week 5 project runway outfit. I LOVE how it turned out. I chose to make this for the week since a customer asked for an outfit with Remy on it! LOL! It fit the week perfectly for once!


I had a feeling that was yours b/c of the detailed hand applique!  Love it!  And of course my dd asked to have Emile put on hers once I was completely finished with it -- too late!



squirrel said:


> I'm just about done for my niece.  I still have a few things I want to make for myself.


Adorable!



PurpleEars said:


> Was the Bistro nice? I may have to put it on my "to try list" since we don't always go during free dining (just the way things worked out in the last few years).


We loved it but it's been at least 15 years since I've eaten there!  It was my favorite restaurant at the time though.  I used to go to Dis all the time when my sister lived in FL (I'd visit her about every two months).  Then she moved, I went to grad school and got married so I had at least a 15 year hiatus from Dis.


----------



## DMGeurts

NiniMorris said:


> I tried.  I really, really tried to be productive today.  I got up and washed my hair three times, then took DS to his therapy appointment, took him to school and tried to quilt a bay quilt for the tiny, tiny baby girl that is going to live across the street in the next little bit...hopefully (she was born at 28 weeks and has been in the NICU for the past 2 months, hoping to come home at the end of this month).
> 
> I only seem to quilt baby quilts for the past few years, so all my prewound bobbins for my long arm are always, beige, pink and blue.  I mean that is all I ever buy...so how come I had no pink bobbins, only green and brown?  I don't even remember buying the brown ones!
> 
> So, I decided to wind my own bobbins.  I have a whole spool of pink bobbin thread (super large size)
> 
> 
> I figured I would need 5 or 6 bobbins, so I wound 10.  I hate to run out of bobbins in the middle of a quilt.  I went to load them in the quilter and discovered they are the wrong size!  It has been so long since I wound my own bobbins that I no longer have any more!  I could have sworn that they used the same bobbin as my Brother 770...but I guess not.
> 
> I scrounged around and was able to find 3 measly beige half filled bobbins.  So the baby quilt had a drastic change int he way it was going to be quilted.  It got a quick easy loopy thingy done.  Not anywhere near as pretty as what I had planned, but I have two baby quilts to finish before Disney.
> 
> Normally I like to bind the quilt right away...or I will NEVER do it , since it is my least favorite thing to do on this earth!  (yes, it is even worse than cleaning stinky babies!)  Unfortunately, I discovered I have no more pink fabric to make the binding...
> 
> So tomorrow I get to go buy some more pink fabric and finish the binding, then finish the embroidery on the baby boy quilt for some one that hubby knows through work.....eventually getting to the quilting and binding part of that...but first I need to order some more blue bobbins or I will never get the quilting done.
> 
> 
> See...I was worried about being bored!
> 
> 
> Off to wash my hair three more times and them I can go to bed!  And yes, it is fading ever so slightly.  Hot water, harsh shampoo, baking soda and lots of hair drying is doing the trick.
> 
> ...and it is as bad as I think.  I had several people at church tonight not know who I was!  LOL!  (which could be a good thing...)
> 
> 
> Nini



Sorry about the bobbins Nini.  That is such a bummer.  Now you'll have lots of pink ones for your embroidery machine.  

Glad some of the color is washing out slowly, hopefully you can get it out before your trip.



cajunfan said:


> I have a pattern for some for kids that I got from a a coordinator at the local children's hospital, but try this link....
> 
> http://www.fmfcorp.com/familyspot/haircover.html
> 
> The link that she had sent me is no longer available. If you need them, I can send a picture of what I make...they fit my big head, so they will fit an adult.
> 
> 
> I have heard all of you talk about the Easy Fit pattern so much that i bought it. And let me tell you...I LOVE IT...it was so easy!!!!
> 
> Here is my first set (to coordinate with the skirts I made some girls!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some Mickey ones...okay, I did not take the time to match up my patterns, and yes my mother would just die if she knew I was showing this and it didn't match up! ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn


'

These turned out so cute.  I just love the red Mickey head fabric - it's one of my favs.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the picture of the scarf that I made using the link Andrea posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then here are a few t-shirts I have made this week.  I still have a bunch more to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last shirt is for my younger daughter.  Their school mascot is a bobcat and the school colors are red and black.  It is really nice though because the high school is the cougars, who also use a paw print design and their colors are also red and black!  Of course, my older DD took one look at the shirt I made and said, "Don't bother making me one of those.  I won't wear it."  Maybe if I embroidered Aeropostale or Abercrombie across the pawprint she'd consider wearing something I made her.
> 
> I did get one chemo cap made this morning but I am not thrilled with how it turned out.  It is too long and you have to cuff it three times to make it so that it doesn't cover your eyes.  I ordered more fabric from Joanns.  Hopefully it will come by early next week.  One of my friends said she would come over and cut out the caps while I sewed them. Then we should be able to get twice as many finished.



Wow - love the scarfs.  And I like the t-shirts too...  I kwym about abercrombie or Hollister...  I know I was like that too - but I wish my kids would wear other stuff too.



jessica52877 said:


> This was my week 5 project runway outfit. I LOVE how it turned out. I chose to make this for the week since a customer asked for an outfit with Remy on it! LOL! It fit the week perfectly for once!



I loved this.  The appliques turned out beautiful.  



squirrel said:


> I'm just about done for my niece.  I still have a few things I want to make for myself.



Cute - I love the fabrics you used on this.  



cogero said:


> Here are 3 pictures from our cruise
> 
> Miss C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C & J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C with Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J



Awww... I loved all your pictures and seeing everything in action.  So adorable!  It looks like you had a wonderful trip.  



ncmomof2 said:


> So here is my last outfit for the trip.  I still have to make DD2's top but her skirt is finished.  I will post when I am finished.  I also have 10 shirts to embroidery.  I am usually done a month before we go so I am cutting it close this year!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love heather's designs



I love this.  I actually bought elastic thread the other day, so I could give a whirl at shirring...  I do have a question about it though...  When you do shirring, do you make the back piece a bit bigger to accomodate getting it on and off while it's stretched?  Or do you make the pattern just as it is?

I've been so busy making, what seems like, my millions of outfits.  I haven't had much time for anything else.  I have started working out every day though - so that feels good.  I am determined to wear that Donald outfit to Tusker House when we go in March.  

D~


----------



## Candlz

You ladies are amazing!  You have inspired me to take sewing classes.  I am very excited about it.  I sure wish I had let my mom teach me to sew when I was a kid! She assured me it isn't to late, but she lives 1500 miles away, LOL


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> I love the scarf -- I really like the colors of ribbon that you used and I like the iridescent pink (I did an iridescent white in mine).
> 
> Sorry you are having trouble with the chemo caps.  I hope you get it figured out.  I will have to keep my eyes open for breast cancer awareness knit, but truth be told, you can not find any decent printed knits anywhere in the stores here and one store I found on line that had a great selection at one time has nothing in it now!  Maybe try etsy or e-bay.


For the scarf I wanted something that would coordinate with a Halloween shirt that I made last year but that I could also wear other times.  This was what I ended up with.  I hope it gets softer because right now it is stiff and kind of itchy.

I looked on Etsy for some breast cancer awareness ribbon knit fabric but I didn't come up with anything at all.  I will take a look on ebay later today.  It is really hard to find nice knits in the stores.  When I was young my mom used to take me to a sewing store that specialized in knits.  It was called Stretch and Sew.  I always thought it sounded like you were supposed to exercise while you were sewing!



DMGeurts said:


> Wow - love the scarfs.  And I like the t-shirts too...  I kwym about abercrombie or Hollister...  I know I was like that too - but I wish my kids would wear other stuff too.
> 
> I love this.  I actually bought elastic thread the other day, so I could give a whirl at shirring...  I do have a question about it though...  When you do shirring, do you make the back piece a bit bigger to accommodate getting it on and off while it's stretched?  Or do you make the pattern just as it is?
> 
> D~



I was also the same way when I was a kid.  I wanted Jordache jeans and Bass shoes.  I guess I am dating myself now.  LOL!

I just watched a couple of very good youtube videos about shirring.  They explained it very well.  If I get time I am going to try to stop into Joanns and buy some of the elastic thread so that I can give it a try.  I have some outfits (using up more of my stash) planned for my niece and I'd like to try shirring on at least one of them.  Of course, I have several other projects to finish up first but I get so excited about planning out the new projects.  That is so much more fun than finishing some of my half done stuff.  

I just volunteered to sew on patches for my daughter's Girl Scout troop.  I told the moms that I would sew the patches on their daughters' vests as a troop fundraiser.  For every patch I sew on, they will donate $1 or $2 to the troop.  So far I have 3 vests (there are 14 girls in the troop) and that should raise about $100 for the troop.  It is amazing how many moms can't do even the simple sewing for the patches.  A lot of the moms were gluing them on with fabric glue!  One mom accidentally glued her daughters vest together.  That was when I volunteered to do this as a troop fundraiser.


----------



## mphalens

dianemom2 said:


> For the scarf I wanted something that would coordinate with a Halloween shirt that I made last year but that I could also wear other times.  This was what I ended up with.  I hope it gets softer because right now it is stiff and kind of itchy.
> 
> I looked on Etsy for some breast cancer awareness ribbon knit fabric but I didn't come up with anything at all.  I will take a look on ebay later today.  It is really hard to find nice knits in the stores.  When I was young my mom used to take me to a sewing store that specialized in knits.  It was called Stretch and Sew.  I always thought it sounded like you were supposed to exercise while you were sewing!
> 
> 
> 
> I was also the same way when I was a kid.  I wanted Jordache jeans and Bass shoes.  I guess I am dating myself now.  LOL!
> 
> I just watched a couple of very good youtube videos about shirring.  They explained it very well.  If I get time I am going to try to stop into Joanns and buy some of the elastic thread so that I can give it a try.  I have some outfits (using up more of my stash) planned for my niece and I'd like to try shirring on at least one of them.  Of course, I have several other projects to finish up first but I get so excited about planning out the new projects.  That is so much more fun than finishing some of my half done stuff.
> 
> I just volunteered to sew on patches for my daughter's Girl Scout troop.  I told the moms that I would sew the patches on their daughters' vests as a troop fundraiser.  For every patch I sew on, they will donate $1 or $2 to the troop.  So far I have 3 vests (there are 14 girls in the troop) and that should raise about $100 for the troop.  It is amazing how many moms can't do even the simple sewing for the patches.  A lot of the moms were gluing them on with fabric glue!  One mom accidentally glued her daughters vest together.  That was when I volunteered to do this as a troop fundraiser.



That's a fabulous idea for a fundraiser!!!  I don't envy you sewing those badges on - My mom taught me early in my GS career how to do it and then I had to do my own . . .


----------



## scrapquitler

dianemom2 said:


> I just volunteered to sew on patches for my daughter's Girl Scout troop.  I told the moms that I would sew the patches on their daughters' vests as a troop fundraiser.  For every patch I sew on, they will donate $1 or $2 to the troop.  So far I have 3 vests (there are 14 girls in the troop) and that should raise about $100 for the troop.  It is amazing how many moms can't do even the simple sewing for the patches.  A lot of the moms were gluing them on with fabric glue!  One mom accidentally glued her daughters vest together.  That was when I volunteered to do this as a troop fundraiser.



When my DD was in girl scouts, there was one Mom who stapled the badges on the vest.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Candlz said:


> You ladies are amazing!  You have inspired me to take sewing classes.  I am very excited about it.  I sure wish I had let my mom teach me to sew when I was a kid! She assured me it isn't to late, but she lives 1500 miles away, LOL



 You'll love it!! I was 8 when I started to sew. My Mom taught me, and my paternal Gmother sewed. Although I don't remember her making me anything. But she bought me a kids machine. Whenever I wanted to something new to wear, my Mother would tell me to make it.


----------



## cogero

Candlz said:


> You ladies are amazing!  You have inspired me to take sewing classes.  I am very excited about it.  I sure wish I had let my mom teach me to sew when I was a kid! She assured me it isn't to late, but she lives 1500 miles away, LOL



That is great. I taught myself to sew with the help of the ladies on thsi thread. I have been sewing less than a year. I know D~ also taught herself. 

The ladies here are great about answering questions.

Welcome.


----------



## ncmomof2

DMGeurts said:


> I love this.  I actually bought elastic thread the other day, so I could give a whirl at shirring...  I do have a question about it though...  When you do shirring, do you make the back piece a bit bigger to accomodate getting it on and off while it's stretched?  Or do you make the pattern just as it is?
> 
> I've been so busy making, what seems like, my millions of outfits.  I haven't had much time for anything else.  I have started working out every day though - so that feels good.  I am determined to wear that Donald outfit to Tusker House when we go in March.
> 
> D~



With shirring you have to double the width to accomidate the stretch.  Good luck!!  It is not that hard but I know some machines do it better than others.


----------



## Candlz

I am fairly confident that if I can figure out how to use the machine - I will be okay.  

It is pretty intimidating at the moment! LOL


----------



## dianemom2

scrapquitler said:


> When my DD was in girl scouts, there was one Mom who stapled the badges on the vest.


I have seen that too!  The mom that glued the vest together by accident is my favorite though!



ncmomof2 said:


> With shirring you have to double the width to accomidate the stretch.  Good luck!!  It is not that hard but I know some machines do it better than others.



I just watched a couple of youtube videos about shirring.  In the video it showed how to take out the bobbin holder and tighten the bobbin tension to get better results on the shirring.  It made a HUGE improvement.  The only concern I had was if I changed my bobbin tension, how would I get it back to normal so that it didn't affect my regular sewing?????


----------



## aboveH20

I suspect I'm going to be busy the next month and will be slacking on dis.  Just wanted to let you know in advance that I probably will be doing hit or miss posting, so please don't post anything fabulous in the next month  or I may miss it.

The person who was going to do costumes for my son's film has had to back out.  The difference between MGM and my son is that he doesn't have a budget.  So, in the next month I'll be working on

 four human sized costumes (wizards and such)

 a paper mache tree stump

 huge dragon puppet (<----maybe a little bigger, greener and scarier)

 4 or 5 embroidered T-shirts for the shoe store employees

 16 gift baskets for the cast and crew (oh, wait, that's gift basket not laundry basket)

 meals for the cast and crew

 four chocolate cakes

 painting the plunger

 getting the basement ready for filming

I'll be here in spirit, but expect to post much less 



babynala said:


> The four cakes are probably not for the movie, just for the director.  Even when he's rich and famous he'll still crave his mommy's cake!



I can remember my younger son seeing something homemade on the counter and asking if it was for church.  Seems like that's where a lot of the baked goods went.



squirrel said:


> I'm just about done for my niece.  I still have a few things I want to make for myself.



That turned out great.  I love the colors.




PurpleEars said:


> So I guess we will have a white distressed plunger? My next question is: will any of the chocolate cakes and/or the cake mixes be suitable for human consumption after they are done filming? I may consider doing that if I know I will get a piece of chocolate cake when they are done!
> 
> Looks great like usual!



Good question.  I don't know the answer, but another item on his prop list is fake vomit (just so you know, apparently instant oatmeal, food coloring and diced apples make a realistic fake vomit.) So it's possible that the cake will not be edible.



NiniMorris said:


> Now, who said my quilts are square?
> 
> Seriously, lately I have been doing mainly strip type quilts...and my secret to cutting straight is... shhh...I tear the fabric and not cut it!  Of course, that gives you a bruised edge on the fabric, so you have to do a good job of pressing and usually I serge the edges to keep the stray threads under control.
> 
> I have a foot that is exactly a quarter inch from the edge to the needle, so it is relatively easy to get an exact seam, and then when I pin it to the long arm frame there are a couple of tricks to keep it straight (used to call it the starch and stem method!), then there is a trick to put the binding on and take out a bit more wonkiness.
> 
> I was always told those were the tricks to getting a square quilt, cut straight, seam straight, and bind straight....so I learned to cheat on each step.
> 
> The fact that I use cotton batting and wash the quilt after it is finished in hot water is probably helping too...I like the old wrinkled look...It takes out a bit of issues as well!....then, you can always block the quilt after it is washed to get a perfect square...but that is way too much work for me!  LOL
> 
> 
> Nini



I think you're right about the cut straight, seam straight and bind straight.  I guess I have to really stay focused on those.



VBAndrea said:


> Sounds to me like someone needs to eat her own words and review some rules herself!



 <---------- that guy in a fit of rage , jumping up and down in anger not joy

I was hoping you wouldn't remember that.  

Although I don't see antyhing in the rule about unkempt doll hair. 

We may have to get an official ruling.



dianemom2 said:


> I just volunteered to sew on patches for my daughter's Girl Scout troop.  I told the moms that I would sew the patches on their daughters' vests as a troop fundraiser.  For every patch I sew on, they will donate $1 or $2 to the troop.  So far I have 3 vests (there are 14 girls in the troop) and that should raise about $100 for the troop.  It is amazing how many moms can't do even the simple sewing for the patches.  A lot of the moms were gluing them on with fabric glue!  One mom accidentally glued her daughters vest together.  That was when I volunteered to do this as a troop fundraiser.



Great idea for a fundraiser.  I HATED sewing patches on my son's Navy uniform, but the vests have to be a little easier.


----------



## AmandaRG

sp0ngem0nkey said:


> When I first joined I was looking for a sewing area.. I think there are so many talented people here that you should get your own sewing section somewhere on this forum. I would think by the arts and craft area Just For Fun.
> 
> Anyway, I did eventually find this thread. I must say it is addicting. I introduced myself to my sewing machine. We are as tight as me going to and meeting the Moon. I really know nothing about sewing but with my Disney addiction I gave it a try for my DD4. Well, I googled pillowcase dresses and learned how to make one from scratch. I even youtubed how to make a French Seam so I impressed myself. LOL.  This is really simple but really an accomplishment from someone who has never made a piece of clothing.
> 
> I even learned how to make bows. Who would have guessed! so, here it is-




Where did you find the instructions for the dress and bows? I LOVE the bow, and our girls just begged me for one! I don't see getting them done in time for our upcoming trip, but maybe next year's!

Just want to say thank you to all the talented people here. I would not have tried this if I did not read this thread.


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> For the scarf I wanted something that would coordinate with a Halloween shirt that I made last year but that I could also wear other times.  This was what I ended up with.  I hope it gets softer because right now it is stiff and kind of itchy.
> 
> I looked on Etsy for some breast cancer awareness ribbon knit fabric but I didn't come up with anything at all.  I will take a look on ebay later today.  It is really hard to find nice knits in the stores.  When I was young my mom used to take me to a sewing store that specialized in knits.  It was called Stretch and Sew.  I always thought it sounded like you were supposed to exercise while you were sewing!
> 
> 
> 
> I was also the same way when I was a kid.  I wanted Jordache jeans and Bass shoes.  I guess I am dating myself now.  LOL!
> 
> I just watched a couple of very good youtube videos about shirring.  They explained it very well.  If I get time I am going to try to stop into Joanns and buy some of the elastic thread so that I can give it a try.  I have some outfits (using up more of my stash) planned for my niece and I'd like to try shirring on at least one of them.  Of course, I have several other projects to finish up first but I get so excited about planning out the new projects.  That is so much more fun than finishing some of my half done stuff.
> 
> I just volunteered to sew on patches for my daughter's Girl Scout troop.  I told the moms that I would sew the patches on their daughters' vests as a troop fundraiser.  For every patch I sew on, they will donate $1 or $2 to the troop.  So far I have 3 vests (there are 14 girls in the troop) and that should raise about $100 for the troop.  It is amazing how many moms can't do even the simple sewing for the patches.  A lot of the moms were gluing them on with fabric glue!  One mom accidentally glued her daughters vest together.  That was when I volunteered to do this as a troop fundraiser.


Funny, I thought that scarf would work well for Halloween!  I still have not tried soaking mine more.  I need to do that because I really would like it softer.  And I would like to make more for gifts, but not if they remain stiff and itchy.

I wish we had a knit store.  My dd likes knits best and I know she would probably like some cute raglans.  I have Carla's pattern but I only ever used it with fleece for Halloween costumes.  LOL at exercising while sewing (though I could probably stand to do that!).

I had Jordache jeans and bass shoes and umpteen pairs of Gloria Vanderbilt cords in all sorts of odd colors.  I was quite the fashionista in high school.

Great idea for the fundraiser!  That's much smarter than just volunteering your time.  I feel bad for the mom that glued the vest shut.



Candlz said:


> You ladies are amazing!  You have inspired me to take sewing classes.  I am very excited about it.  I sure wish I had let my mom teach me to sew when I was a kid! She assured me it isn't to late, but she lives 1500 miles away, LOL


Welcome!  I have been sewing for two years -- aside from high school home ec and two not so hot attempts at making my kids clothes when they were infants, I have learned everything from here.  You Can Make This patterns are good sewing lessons too.


----------



## idofabric

I can't believe I just found this thread.I did look when I saw it mentioned on another thread...As much as I collect fabric and sew I feel like there is ,finally,others that have caught the same bug I have had for years! 
Sadly, my DD is old now, 27..and is not talking to me...
But on a happy note, DN is 9 3/4 yo, and always has an order for a new Disney dress.. Started making them for her when she was 2, she has Verbal Displaxia, kinda like Disylexia(which I also have...as you can tell with the spelling..), and when she could get across the Character/Princess name she got the dress. First one was" No Wipe", she had to act the entire Snow White movie out befor I got it...But I went home and she had the dress next morning! 
Cinderell was next, for her first MNSSHP, had to use ladies nylon knee hi socks to make glove/mitts, and I forgot to make the black neck ribbion. Thank Goodness there is a JoAnnes close to WDW, and it is a big one! 

Is there a seperate post/thread that has lists of all the patterns, techniques, machines, and digatizaled embrod. designs? It would be a lot of work, but helpfull. I really want to know about the machine Dig. embrodiery, just bought a new program cause I am tired of working with my old one! 

If anyone has info on stuff, please let me know...and if I can help anyone PM me. I do a lot of theater costuming and Renn/Civil war garments. And some Bridal stuff. Kids are WAY more fun! AG dolls rock, but I have made Disney for Barbie...pure hades!
I also do a bit of quilting, 3D work in fiber, dying, and so on...a bit of tailoring. I just play with fabric....

Love ALL the stuff, if I wasn't so Pooh sized I would have so much more Disney stuff. I am trying to sneak some into my DS and DDIL s wedding in Nov, they got engaged last MNSSHP. 

Thanks, and please let me know if/when this thread is moved or restarted...
Bless you all!


----------



## NiniMorris

I have a quick question about the scarf instructions....

Is Solvy wash away what you are using for these?  If so...I NEVER knew that it was fusible!  


I have a similar pattern that you use a long arm for...but you add other bits of textiles in as well as ribbon...things like silk threads, pieces of wool thread, and some other cute stuff that I have bought and never used and can't remember the name right now....only the sewing is done in a grid first, then in random stipple patterns to make a filmier scarf.

Now that you have reminded me of this, I guess I really need to make one for my scarf obsessed Daughter in law for Christmas!  Maybe I'll even go find out the name of the stuff I can't remember...or...maybe not!  

Angellina Fibers!   That's it!




(this is what happens when I get bored....but don't worry, I'll find something that HAS to be done immediately...in about 45 minutes.  That is when I have to leave to pick up DS for therapy!  LOL!)


Nini


----------



## NiniMorris

idofabric said:


> I can't believe I just found this thread.I did look when I saw it mentioned on another thread...As much as I collect fabric and sew I feel like there is ,finally,others that have caught the same bug I have had for years!
> Sadly, my DD is old now, 27..and is not talking to me...
> But on a happy note, DN is 9 3/4 yo, and always has an order for a new Disney dress.. Started making them for her when she was 2, she has Verbal Displaxia, kinda like Disylexia(which I also have...as you can tell with the spelling..), and when she could get across the Character/Princess name she got the dress. First one was" No Wipe", she had to act the entire Snow White movie out befor I got it...But I went home and she had the dress next morning!
> Cinderell was next, for her first MNSSHP, had to use ladies nylon knee hi socks to make glove/mitts, and I forgot to make the black neck ribbion. Thank Goodness there is a JoAnnes close to WDW, and it is a big one!
> 
> Is there a seperate post/thread that has lists of all the patterns, techniques, machines, and digatizaled embrod. designs? It would be a lot of work, but helpfull. I really want to know about the machine Dig. embrodiery, just bought a new program cause I am tired of working with my old one!
> 
> If anyone has info on stuff, please let me know...and if I can help anyone PM me. I do a lot of theater costuming and Renn/Civil war garments. And some Bridal stuff. Kids are WAY more fun! AG dolls rock, but I have made Disney for Barbie...pure hades!
> I also do a bit of quilting, 3D work in fiber, dying, and so on...a bit of tailoring. I just play with fabric....
> 
> Love ALL the stuff, if I wasn't so Pooh sized I would have so much more Disney stuff. I am trying to sneak some into my DS and DDIL s wedding in Nov, they got engaged last MNSSHP.
> 
> Thanks, and please let me know if/when this thread is moved or restarted...
> Bless you all!



Hi....glad you made the visit.  Saw you over at D's place just a bit ago!


Nini


----------



## froggy33

idofabric said:


> I can't believe I just found this thread.I did look when I saw it mentioned on another thread...As much as I collect fabric and sew I feel like there is ,finally,others that have caught the same bug I have had for years!
> Sadly, my DD is old now, 27..and is not talking to me...
> But on a happy note, DN is 9 3/4 yo, and always has an order for a new Disney dress.. Started making them for her when she was 2, she has Verbal Displaxia, kinda like Disylexia(which I also have...as you can tell with the spelling..), and when she could get across the Character/Princess name she got the dress. First one was" No Wipe", she had to act the entire Snow White movie out befor I got it...But I went home and she had the dress next morning!
> Cinderell was next, for her first MNSSHP, had to use ladies nylon knee hi socks to make glove/mitts, and I forgot to make the black neck ribbion. Thank Goodness there is a JoAnnes close to WDW, and it is a big one!
> 
> Is there a seperate post/thread that has lists of all the patterns, techniques, machines, and digatizaled embrod. designs? It would be a lot of work, but helpfull. I really want to know about the machine Dig. embrodiery, just bought a new program cause I am tired of working with my old one!
> 
> If anyone has info on stuff, please let me know...and if I can help anyone PM me. I do a lot of theater costuming and Renn/Civil war garments. And some Bridal stuff. Kids are WAY more fun! AG dolls rock, but I have made Disney for Barbie...pure hades!
> I also do a bit of quilting, 3D work in fiber, dying, and so on...a bit of tailoring. I just play with fabric....
> 
> Love ALL the stuff, if I wasn't so Pooh sized I would have so much more Disney stuff. I am trying to sneak some into my DS and DDIL s wedding in Nov, they got engaged last MNSSHP.
> 
> Thanks, and please let me know if/when this thread is moved or restarted...
> Bless you all!



Welcome!!  If you check out the first page of this thread there are bookmarks that list a lot of great tutorials and info.

Plus there is a link to a photobucket account which makes it easier to look at some of the great customs.

As for digitized designs...we're not really supposed to advertise on here that we sell, but some have it in their signatures.


----------



## mkwj

scrapquitler said:


> When my DD was in girl scouts, there was one Mom who stapled the badges on the vest.




Okay this just makes me laugh.  

It also amazes me how many people do not know how to sew a button on.  I met a guy once who used to glue his back on.


----------



## jessica52877

VBAndrea said:


> I had a feeling that was yours b/c of the detailed hand applique!  Love it!  And of course my dd asked to have Emile put on hers once I was completely finished with it -- too late!



You know you have to add him somehow!! He is so cute (for a rat of course).



PurpleEars said:


> Oh I really like this outfit! It's interesting to see how you and Andrea came up with such different looks based on the same theme!



I love seeing how someone takes the same theme and makes something completely different! Of course I try to leave the ruffles out of most things! 



cajunfan said:


> I LOVED this outfit! It is so CUTE!!!



Thanks!



DMGeurts said:


> I loved this.  The appliques turned out beautiful.
> D~



Thank you!



teresajoy said:


> This was one of my favorites too Jessica! It's so cute!



Thanks Teresa! Weren't they all wonderful this week! I LOVE seeing everything each week. We are going to have pick this back up at some point after the last week and have more fun with it. 



aboveH20 said:


>



Thank you! 

I tune in each day to see what I can laugh at. I love the comedy provided with this thread!! 

Now, I must nap, so I can go camping and not sleep all weekend.


----------



## mkwj

I am so excited   I just did our online check in.  We leave in one week.  I think my ticker is a little off.  

Quick question.  If I want to add another day to our tickets do I just have to do it before we use our last day ticket?


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> I have a quick question about the scarf instructions....
> 
> Is Solvy wash away what you are using for these?  If so...I NEVER knew that it was fusible!
> 
> 
> I have a similar pattern that you use a long arm for...but you add other bits of textiles in as well as ribbon...things like silk threads, pieces of wool thread, and some other cute stuff that I have bought and never used and can't remember the name right now....only the sewing is done in a grid first, then in random stipple patterns to make a filmier scarf.
> 
> Now that you have reminded me of this, I guess I really need to make one for my scarf obsessed Daughter in law for Christmas!  Maybe I'll even go find out the name of the stuff I can't remember...or...maybe not!
> 
> Angellina Fibers!   That's it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this is what happens when I get bored....but don't worry, I'll find something that HAS to be done immediately...in about 45 minutes.  That is when I have to leave to pick up DS for therapy!  LOL!)
> 
> 
> Nini



It is indeed fusible -- instructions are inside the package.  I don't have a pressing cloth per say, but I just fused mine in between two old pillow cases.  I made my threads all random.  I really need to take a better close up.  I was lucky to get photos of mine up though as I was readying for the hurricane.


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> Funny, I thought that scarf would work well for Halloween!  I still have not tried soaking mine more.  I need to do that because I really would like it softer.  And I would like to make more for gifts, but not if they remain stiff and itchy.


I soaked it last night and I checked it again this morning.  Much softer!  It should be fine to wear now.  It doesn't feel scratchy anymore.  I think these would make great teacher gifts for the holidays.  I am thinking that I will have my girls make up a couple to give out.



idofabric said:


> I can't believe I just found this thread.I did look when I saw it mentioned on another thread...As much as I collect fabric and sew I feel like there is ,finally,others that have caught the same bug I have had for years!
> Sadly, my DD is old now, 27..and is not talking to me...
> But on a happy note, DN is 9 3/4 yo, and always has an order for a new Disney dress.. Started making them for her when she was 2, she has Verbal Displaxia, kinda like Disylexia(which I also have...as you can tell with the spelling..), and when she could get across the Character/Princess name she got the dress. First one was" No Wipe", she had to act the entire Snow White movie out befor I got it...But I went home and she had the dress next morning!
> 
> Thanks, and please let me know if/when this thread is moved or restarted...
> Bless you all!


Welcome over here!  I saw you on D's pre-trip report too.  I do a lot of sewing for my little niece too.  It is nice for her because she gets a bit overlooked since her older brother has DS and has a lot of needs.  I am sure that sewing for your niece is a HUGE incentive for her to learn new words.  My cousin had 3 boys who all had what your niece has.  They are all in middle school and high school now and seem to be doing fairly well.



NiniMorris said:


> I have a quick question about the scarf instructions....
> 
> Is Solvy wash away what you are using for these?  If so...I NEVER knew that it was fusible!
> 
> 
> I have a similar pattern that you use a long arm for...but you add other bits of textiles in as well as ribbon...things like silk threads, pieces of wool thread, and some other cute stuff that I have bought and never used and can't remember the name right now....only the sewing is done in a grid first, then in random stipple patterns to make a filmier scarf.
> 
> Now that you have reminded me of this, I guess I really need to make one for my scarf obsessed Daughter in law for Christmas!  Maybe I'll even go find out the name of the stuff I can't remember...or...maybe not!
> 
> Angellina Fibers!   That's it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this is what happens when I get bored....but don't worry, I'll find something that HAS to be done immediately...in about 45 minutes.  That is when I have to leave to pick up DS for therapy!  LOL!)
> 
> 
> Nini


I just used some of the cheap off the bolt stuff from Joanns that is like Sulky Solvy.  i had to experiment a bit to find the temperature that worked to make it fuse closed.  Doing the scarf with the long arm machine you have would probably make it turn out great!  I stopped off in Joanns on the way home today and bought a roll of Super Solvy to use for more scarves. Both of my girls want to make one now.  They were easy but I found the sewing back and forth and back and forth and back and forth got to be a little bit tedious by the time I was nearly done.  But, I am happy with how it turned out.


I wanted to let everybody know that I saw my oncologist today and my scan showed no signs of cancer at the present time.  We are extremely happy!  Usually my DH goes with me to the appointments but he didn't feel well today so I had to go alone.  We couldn't take any chances of him passing something on to somebody in waiting room there.  Poor DH, he was so upset he couldn't go and had to wait at home on pins and needles until I called him with the results.  As a treat for myself, I bought some elastic thread and I am going to play around a little bit with shirring and I am going to ignore all the laundry and unfinished projects.


----------



## ellenbenny

dianemom2 said:


> I soaked it last night and I checked it again this morning.  Much softer!  It should be fine to wear now.  It doesn't feel scratchy anymore.  I think these would make great teacher gifts for the holidays.  I am thinking that I will have my girls make up a couple to give out.
> 
> 
> Welcome over here!  I saw you on D's pre-trip report too.  I do a lot of sewing for my little niece too.  It is nice for her because she gets a bit overlooked since her older brother has DS and has a lot of needs.  I am sure that sewing for your niece is a HUGE incentive for her to learn new words.  My cousin had 3 boys who all had what your niece has.  They are all in middle school and high school now and seem to be doing fairly well.
> 
> 
> I just used some of the cheap off the bolt stuff from Joanns that is like Sulky Solvy.  i had to experiment a bit to find the temperature that worked to make it fuse closed.  Doing the scarf with the long arm machine you have would probably make it turn out great!  I stopped off in Joanns on the way home today and bought a roll of Super Solvy to use for more scarves. Both of my girls want to make one now.  They were easy but I found the sewing back and forth and back and forth and back and forth got to be a little bit tedious by the time I was nearly done.  But, I am happy with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> I wanted to let everybody know that I saw my oncologist today and my scan showed no signs of cancer at the present time.  We are extremely happy!  Usually my DH goes with me to the appointments but he didn't feel well today so I had to go alone.  We couldn't take any chances of him passing something on to somebody in waiting room there.  Poor DH, he was so upset he couldn't go and had to wait at home on pins and needles until I called him with the results.  As a treat for myself, I bought some elastic thread and I am going to play around a little bit with shirring and I am going to ignore all the laundry and unfinished projects.



SO happy to hear the good results!!


----------



## NiniMorris

dianemom2 said:


> I soaked it last night and I checked it again this morning.  Much softer!  It should be fine to wear now.  It doesn't feel scratchy anymore.  I think these would make great teacher gifts for the holidays.  I am thinking that I will have my girls make up a couple to give out.
> 
> 
> Welcome over here!  I saw you on D's pre-trip report too.  I do a lot of sewing for my little niece too.  It is nice for her because she gets a bit overlooked since her older brother has DS and has a lot of needs.  I am sure that sewing for your niece is a HUGE incentive for her to learn new words.  My cousin had 3 boys who all had what your niece has.  They are all in middle school and high school now and seem to be doing fairly well.
> 
> 
> I just used some of the cheap off the bolt stuff from Joanns that is like Sulky Solvy.  i had to experiment a bit to find the temperature that worked to make it fuse closed.  Doing the scarf with the long arm machine you have would probably make it turn out great!  I stopped off in Joanns on the way home today and bought a roll of Super Solvy to use for more scarves. Both of my girls want to make one now.  They were easy but I found the sewing back and forth and back and forth and back and forth got to be a little bit tedious by the time I was nearly done.  But, I am happy with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> I wanted to let everybody know that I saw my oncologist today and my scan showed no signs of cancer at the present time.  We are extremely happy!  Usually my DH goes with me to the appointments but he didn't feel well today so I had to go alone.  We couldn't take any chances of him passing something on to somebody in waiting room there.  Poor DH, he was so upset he couldn't go and had to wait at home on pins and needles until I called him with the results.  As a treat for myself, I bought some elastic thread and I am going to play around a little bit with shirring and I am going to ignore all the laundry and unfinished projects.




Fantastic news!  I was just thinking about you as I was driving to the doctor's appt for my DS.  So glad I was able to find out good news before I head in!


Nini


----------



## mommy2mrb

dianemom2 said:


> I soaked it last night and I checked it again this morning.  Much softer!  It should be fine to wear now.  It doesn't feel scratchy anymore.  I think these would make great teacher gifts for the holidays.  I am thinking that I will have my girls make up a couple to give out.
> 
> 
> Welcome over here!  I saw you on D's pre-trip report too.  I do a lot of sewing for my little niece too.  It is nice for her because she gets a bit overlooked since her older brother has DS and has a lot of needs.  I am sure that sewing for your niece is a HUGE incentive for her to learn new words.  My cousin had 3 boys who all had what your niece has.  They are all in middle school and high school now and seem to be doing fairly well.
> 
> 
> I just used some of the cheap off the bolt stuff from Joanns that is like Sulky Solvy.  i had to experiment a bit to find the temperature that worked to make it fuse closed.  Doing the scarf with the long arm machine you have would probably make it turn out great!  I stopped off in Joanns on the way home today and bought a roll of Super Solvy to use for more scarves. Both of my girls want to make one now.  They were easy but I found the sewing back and forth and back and forth and back and forth got to be a little bit tedious by the time I was nearly done.  But, I am happy with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> I wanted to let everybody know that I saw my oncologist today and my scan showed no signs of cancer at the present time.  We are extremely happy!  Usually my DH goes with me to the appointments but he didn't feel well today so I had to go alone.  We couldn't take any chances of him passing something on to somebody in waiting room there.  Poor DH, he was so upset he couldn't go and had to wait at home on pins and needles until I called him with the results.  As a treat for myself, I bought some elastic thread and I am going to play around a little bit with shirring and I am going to ignore all the laundry and unfinished projects.



what wonderful news! sounds like a little celebrating is needed over the weekend


----------



## mphalens

aboveH20 said:


> I suspect I'm going to be busy the next month and will be slacking on dis.  Just wanted to let you know in advance that I probably will be doing hit or miss posting, so please don't post anything fabulous in the next month  or I may miss it.
> 
> The person who was going to do costumes for my son's film has had to back out.  The difference between MGM and my son is that he doesn't have a budget.  So, in the next month I'll be working on
> 
> four human sized costumes (wizards and such)
> 
> a paper mache tree stump
> 
> huge dragon puppet (<----maybe a little bigger, greener and scarier)
> 
> 4 or 5 embroidered T-shirts for the shoe store employees
> 
> 16 gift baskets for the cast and crew (oh, wait, that's gift basket not laundry basket)
> 
> meals for the cast and crew
> 
> four chocolate cakes
> 
> painting the plunger
> 
> getting the basement ready for filming
> 
> I'll be here in spirit, but expect to post much less



That is QUITE a list!!!  We will certainly miss you around here if you can't post as often!  Please let Dorrrine and Ginger know that we will miss hearing their stories as well!  Don't forget - we'll probably make a jump to a new thread soon - this is page 220, right??? 



idofabric said:


> I can't believe I just found this thread.I did look when I saw it mentioned on another thread...As much as I collect fabric and sew I feel like there is ,finally,others that have caught the same bug I have had for years!
> Sadly, my DD is old now, 27..and is not talking to me...
> But on a happy note, DN is 9 3/4 yo, and always has an order for a new Disney dress.. Started making them for her when she was 2, she has Verbal Displaxia, kinda like Disylexia(which I also have...as you can tell with the spelling..), and when she could get across the Character/Princess name she got the dress. First one was" No Wipe", she had to act the entire Snow White movie out befor I got it...But I went home and she had the dress next morning!
> Cinderell was next, for her first MNSSHP, had to use ladies nylon knee hi socks to make glove/mitts, and I forgot to make the black neck ribbion. Thank Goodness there is a JoAnnes close to WDW, and it is a big one!
> 
> Is there a seperate post/thread that has lists of all the patterns, techniques, machines, and digatizaled embrod. designs? It would be a lot of work, but helpfull. I really want to know about the machine Dig. embrodiery, just bought a new program cause I am tired of working with my old one!
> 
> If anyone has info on stuff, please let me know...and if I can help anyone PM me. I do a lot of theater costuming and Renn/Civil war garments. And some Bridal stuff. Kids are WAY more fun! AG dolls rock, but I have made Disney for Barbie...pure hades!
> I also do a bit of quilting, 3D work in fiber, dying, and so on...a bit of tailoring. I just play with fabric....
> 
> Love ALL the stuff, if I wasn't so Pooh sized I would have so much more Disney stuff. I am trying to sneak some into my DS and DDIL s wedding in Nov, they got engaged last MNSSHP.
> 
> Thanks, and please let me know if/when this thread is moved or restarted...
> Bless you all!



Hey!  You made it!!!  

This thread IS full of amazing stuff, isn't it?  And if you ever find the time, go back and look at the other 25 threads - so much fantastic stuff!!!!  Do you have a Pinterest account?  It's another great way to check out ideas, etc!

But - we want to see what YOU'VE created too!!!!  Pictures please!!!



mkwj said:


> I am so excited   I just did our online check in.  We leave in one week.  I think my ticker is a little off.
> 
> Quick question.  If I want to add another day to our tickets do I just have to do it before we use our last day ticket?



How exciting!!!  You're going to have an awesome time!!!  Can't wait to see all the pictures!!!

But  if YOUR trip is only a week away, that means mine is getting closer and closer - maybe I should start sewing??? 



dianemom2 said:


> I soaked it last night and I checked it again this morning.  Much softer!  It should be fine to wear now.  It doesn't feel scratchy anymore.  I think these would make great teacher gifts for the holidays.  I am thinking that I will have my girls make up a couple to give out.
> 
> I just used some of the cheap off the bolt stuff from Joanns that is like Sulky Solvy.  i had to experiment a bit to find the temperature that worked to make it fuse closed.  Doing the scarf with the long arm machine you have would probably make it turn out great!  I stopped off in Joanns on the way home today and bought a roll of Super Solvy to use for more scarves. Both of my girls want to make one now.  They were easy but I found the sewing back and forth and back and forth and back and forth got to be a little bit tedious by the time I was nearly done.  But, I am happy with how it turned out.



I'm really going to have to go check out this tutorial . . . the more I look at those scarves the more I need to know how it's done!!!



> I wanted to let everybody know that I saw my oncologist today and my scan showed no signs of cancer at the present time.  We are extremely happy!  Usually my DH goes with me to the appointments but he didn't feel well today so I had to go alone.  We couldn't take any chances of him passing something on to somebody in waiting room there.  Poor DH, he was so upset he couldn't go and had to wait at home on pins and needles until I called him with the results.  As a treat for myself, I bought some elastic thread and I am going to play around a little bit with shirring and I am going to ignore all the laundry and unfinished projects.



 WOOHOO!!!  That is wonderful news!!!!


----------



## princesskayla

I seriously feel like I have been sucked off the surface of the earth! It has been a h** of a week for me. If anyone does not know - I work 7 12 hour shifts at work in a row. Normally that is all fine and dandy- because we are not "that" busy. (2-4 pts a night). Well, the YK delta is currently in the middle of a population explosion and I got caught in it! Plus two travel nurses quit. Makes for a scary  situation staffing wise. I have run my booty off for 8 13-14 hour shifts in a row. To top it off, my husband is working extra the last 3 weeks so that he will be able to take time off for our cruise in Nov, and he has not been home to watch the kids during the day when I sleep. I am exhasted! Waking up every 30 mins to tend to a two year old does nothing for your beauty sleep. 

I hope everyone is working on Project Runway stuff. I am fixing to make mine - and if I can get one done after the last week, surely others can too! I will refind on post the rules to remind everone.


----------



## cogero

dianemom2 said:


> I wanted to let everybody know that I saw my oncologist today and my scan showed no signs of cancer at the present time.  We are extremely happy!  Usually my DH goes with me to the appointments but he didn't feel well today so I had to go alone.  We couldn't take any chances of him passing something on to somebody in waiting room there.  Poor DH, he was so upset he couldn't go and had to wait at home on pins and needles until I called him with the results.  As a treat for myself, I bought some elastic thread and I am going to play around a little bit with shirring and I am going to ignore all the laundry and unfinished projects.



I am so glad you received good news. I was thinking of you today.


----------



## ncmomof2

dianemom2 said:


> I just watched a couple of youtube videos about shirring.  In the video it showed how to take out the bobbin holder and tighten the bobbin tension to get better results on the shirring.  It made a HUGE improvement.  The only concern I had was if I changed my bobbin tension, how would I get it back to normal so that it didn't affect my regular sewing?????[/QUOTE
> 
> I have never changed my bobbin tension (i don't know how ).  I just pull it a little tight as I wind tge elastic thread.  And make sure you pull th fabric tight as you sew.


----------



## miprender

to all the new posters.




jessica52877 said:


> This was my week 5 project runway outfit. I LOVE how it turned out. I chose to make this for the week since a customer asked for an outfit with Remy on it! LOL! It fit the week perfectly for once!



That is so cute too. One day we might eat at Chef de France. I really want to see Remy.



squirrel said:


> I'm just about done for my niece.  I still have a few things I want to make for myself.



That came out great. Is this the same niece you made that beautiful Princess and the Frog dress too?



aboveH20 said:


> I suspect I'm going to be busy the next month and will be slacking on dis.  Just wanted to let you know in advance that I probably will be doing hit or miss posting, so please don't post anything fabulous in the next month  or I may miss it.
> 
> The person who was going to do costumes for my son's film has had to back out.  The difference between MGM and my son is that he doesn't have a budget.  So, in the next month I'll be working on
> 
> four human sized costumes (wizards and such)
> 
> a paper mache tree stump
> 
> huge dragon puppet (<----maybe a little bigger, greener and scarier)
> 
> 4 or 5 embroidered T-shirts for the shoe store employees
> 
> 16 gift baskets for the cast and crew (oh, wait, that's gift basket not laundry basket)
> 
> meals for the cast and crew
> 
> four chocolate cakes
> 
> painting the plunger
> 
> getting the basement ready for filming
> 
> I'll be here in spirit, but expect to post much less



WOW you will be busy.  Take care of Dorrrine and Ginger for us.



idofabric said:


> I can't believe I just found this thread.I did look when I saw it mentioned on another thread...As much as I collect fabric and sew I feel like there is ,finally,others that have caught the same bug I have had for years!
> Sadly, my DD is old now, 27..and is not talking to me...
> But on a happy note, DN is 9 3/4 yo, and always has an order for a new Disney dress.. Started making them for her when she was 2, she has Verbal Displaxia, kinda like Disylexia(which I also have...as you can tell with the spelling..), and when she could get across the Character/Princess name she got the dress. First one was" No Wipe", she had to act the entire Snow White movie out befor I got it...But I went home and she had the dress next morning!
> Cinderell was next, for her first MNSSHP, had to use ladies nylon knee hi socks to make glove/mitts, and I forgot to make the black neck ribbion. Thank Goodness there is a JoAnnes close to WDW, and it is a big one!
> 
> Is there a seperate post/thread that has lists of all the patterns, techniques, machines, and digatizaled embrod. designs? It would be a lot of work, but helpfull. I really want to know about the machine Dig. embrodiery, just bought a new program cause I am tired of working with my old one!
> 
> If anyone has info on stuff, please let me know...and if I can help anyone PM me. I do a lot of theater costuming and Renn/Civil war garments. And some Bridal stuff. Kids are WAY more fun! AG dolls rock, but I have made Disney for Barbie...pure hades!
> I also do a bit of quilting, 3D work in fiber, dying, and so on...a bit of tailoring. I just play with fabric....
> 
> Love ALL the stuff, if I wasn't so Pooh sized I would have so much more Disney stuff. I am trying to sneak some into my DS and DDIL s wedding in Nov, they got engaged last MNSSHP.
> 
> Thanks, and please let me know if/when this thread is moved or restarted...
> Bless you all!



Welcome. I hope you do post photos of what you made. We love photos on this board.♥



mkwj said:


> I am so excited. I just did our online check in.  We leave in one week.  I think my ticker is a little off.
> 
> Quick question.  If I want to add another day to our tickets do I just have to do it before we use our last day ticket?



Congrats!! Yes I believe they changed the rules so as long as it is before the last day you can add another day. 

Did you check out this thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1452684  ChesireFigment is a CM and very knowledgeable.



dianemom2 said:


> II wanted to let everybody know that I saw my oncologist today and my scan showed no signs of cancer at the present time.  We are extremely happy!  Usually my DH goes with me to the appointments but he didn't feel well today so I had to go alone.  We couldn't take any chances of him passing something on to somebody in waiting room there.  Poor DH, he was so upset he couldn't go and had to wait at home on pins and needles until I called him with the results.  As a treat for myself, I bought some elastic thread and I am going to play around a little bit with shirring and I am going to ignore all the laundry and unfinished projects.







princesskayla said:


> I seriously feel like I have been sucked off the surface of the earth! It has been a h** of a week for me. If anyone does not know - I work 7 12 hour shifts at work in a row. Normally that is all fine and dandy- because we are not "that" busy. (2-4 pts a night). Well, the YK delta is currently in the middle of a population explosion and I got caught in it! Plus two travel nurses quit. Makes for a scary  situation staffing wise. I have run my booty off for 8 13-14 hour shifts in a row. To top it off, my husband is working extra the last 3 weeks so that he will be able to take time off for our cruise in Nov, and he has not been home to watch the kids during the day when I sleep. I am exhasted! Waking up every 30 mins to tend to a two year old does nothing for your beauty sleep.
> 
> I hope everyone is working on Project Runway stuff. I am fixing to make mine - and if I can get one done after the last week, surely others can too! I will refind on post the rules to remind everone.



WOW that is alot of hours at work. I'll feel like a slacker if I can't get to a final project now.


----------



## NiniMorris

We are on page 220 now...I'm guessing we will get to 250 while I am at Disney...so, if you don't mind, can we please move it along a bit?  I'd like to make the move with you...I haven't missed one in a  little over 2 years!  I've always made it to the first 10 pages.  


Nini


----------



## clhemsath

Hi Everyone~

So, in the spirit of helping move us along and because I can't spell, I am going to ask again.

I got my Brother 780D in May and I have been embroidering along on mostly cotton that I then use to make dresses.  I am going to embroider my first t-shirt this weekend and I wanted to check in with you all on which stabilizer you use.  I think you answered this question before, but I saved that answer on my work computer (which is thankfully still at work for the work part, not the sewing part) and I have tried searching, but I must not be spelling stabilizer right or something.

Also, I have been putting heat and bond light under every piece of fabric I use for the embroidery machine,  Did I read somewhere (maybe Facebook?) that you all don't do that?  Just hold in place?  That would save some money and time if I didn't do that.

I am really afraid it will pucker or shrink up after it has been washed.  I had that happen before when I used my mom's machine.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dianemom2

ellenbenny said:


> SO happy to hear the good results!!





NiniMorris said:


> Fantastic news!  I was just thinking about you as I was driving to the doctor's appt for my DS.  So glad I was able to find out good news before I head in!
> 
> 
> Nini





mommy2mrb said:


> what wonderful news! sounds like a little celebrating is needed over the weekend





mphalens said:


> WOOHOO!!!  That is wonderful news!!!!


Thanks everybody!  It is such a relief to not have to think about cancer for several more months!



princesskayla said:


> I seriously feel like I have been sucked off the surface of the earth! It has been a h** of a week for me. If anyone does not know - I work 7 12 hour shifts at work in a row. Normally that is all fine and dandy- because we are not "that" busy. (2-4 pts a night). Well, the YK delta is currently in the middle of a population explosion and I got caught in it! Plus two travel nurses quit. Makes for a scary  situation staffing wise. I have run my booty off for 8 13-14 hour shifts in a row. To top it off, my husband is working extra the last 3 weeks so that he will be able to take time off for our cruise in Nov, and he has not been home to watch the kids during the day when I sleep. I am exhasted! Waking up every 30 mins to tend to a two year old does nothing for your beauty sleep.


You must be exhausted!  I can't imagine working all those hours, getting no good sleep and still taking care of my little ones.  You will be very ready for your cruise in Nov and you'll certainly deserve it too!



cogero said:


> I am so glad you received good news. I was thinking of you today.


Thanks!



ncmomof2 said:


> dianemom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched a couple of youtube videos about shirring.  In the video it showed how to take out the bobbin holder and tighten the bobbin tension to get better results on the shirring.  It made a HUGE improvement.  The only concern I had was if I changed my bobbin tension, how would I get it back to normal so that it didn't affect my regular sewing?????[/QUOTE
> 
> I have never changed my bobbin tension (i don't know how ).  I just pull it a little tight as I wind tge elastic thread.  And make sure you pull th fabric tight as you sew.
> 
> 
> 
> I did play around with the tension a little bit.  I was not very happy though because it was really hard to get it back the way it was supposed to be.  I am not doing that again!  I will pull the elastic a little bit when I wind the bobbin the next time.  The shirring looks pretty good but it isn't as gathered or stretchy as I thought it might be.
> 
> 
> 
> clhemsath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone~
> 
> So, in the spirit of helping move us along and because I can't spell, I am going to ask again.
> 
> I got my Brother 780D in May and I have been embroidering along on mostly cotton that I then use to make dresses.  I am going to embroider my first t-shirt this weekend and I wanted to check in with you all on which stabilizer you use.  I think you answered this question before, but I saved that answer on my work computer (which is thankfully still at work for the work part, not the sewing part) and I have tried searching, but I must not be spelling stabilizer right or something.
> 
> Also, I have been putting heat and bond light under every piece of fabric I use for the embroidery machine,  Did I read somewhere (maybe Facebook?) that you all don't do that?  Just hold in place?  That would save some money and time if I didn't do that.
> 
> I am really afraid it will pucker or shrink up after it has been washed.  I had that happen before when I used my mom's machine.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I do a t-shirt I use heavy weight cut away stabilizer on the back and make sure I hoop it very tightly.  I don't bother putting anything under each piece of fabric in the applique. I just lay the fabric on and hold it in place.   I almost never have any problems.  If you are worried about puckering maybe you should make sure to wash both the t-shirt and the pieces of fabric you use for the appliques.
Click to expand...


----------



## mommy2mrb

NiniMorris said:


> We are on page 220 now...I'm guessing we will get to 250 while I am at Disney...so, if you don't mind, can we please move it along a bit?  I'd like to make the move with you...I haven't missed one in a  little over 2 years!  I've always made it to the first 10 pages.
> 
> 
> Nini



doing my part to help Nini out


----------



## mphalens

Okay - in an effort to move things along for Nini, I'll ask the question I've been pondering all day . . . 

WHAT SHOULD WE BE FOR HALLOWEEN???​
I've suggested pirates, but Phalen says "No" 
I suggested Peter Pan & Company, but Phalen says "No" 

Last year we were The Gators





The year before that Dave & I didn't dress up, but Phalen was Luke Skywalker and Finn was an Ewok









The year before that Phalen was Super Why and Finn was a very pitiful Alpha Pig (cute, but pitiful costume)









So - I'm at a loss. . . 
I've been asked to go in a "group costume" with Amber & her girls (the girls would be Elphaba & Galinda and Amber would be older Elphaba and I'd be Glinda from WICKED) . . . Dave doesn't care if he dresses up or not, but he would if the boys asked him to . . . I'm not sure I can pull off Glinda's gown or not anyway, but I could if that's the route I went . . . 

BUT WHAT DO THE BOYS DRESS UP AS???  I really wanted to have their costumes tie in to our Disney trip so it'd be one less additional thing I need to sew between now and then, but Pirates & Peter Pan were already nixed by Phalen, so I don't know what other options there might be . . . 

Finn makes an ADORABLE afro dude, so maybe a "Peace, Love & Mickey" theme?  I don't know if Phalen would go for that . . .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I made a whole BOARD of pins on Pinterest of homemade DIY costume links, but nothing jumped out at me . . .


----------



## mommy2mrb

Marianne, you all look so cute!  love the boys in their costumes!



to go with the wicked theme, could the boys be flying monkeys?


----------



## Colleen27

aboveH20 said:


> *For a Rainy Day*
> 
> Last year when I was at WDW the pseudo monsoons came.  Need something for those rainy days!



I love them all but this is just too clever! What a great use for those bags (and I feel a little less weird about having a couple folded up with my scrapbooking stash now!).



VBAndrea said:


> How did the shirring go for you?  I had mixed results and I have no clue why sometimes it worked and sometimes it didn't.  I even had one bobbin wound that worked beautifully and then I had to get up and take a break, came back to the same bobbin and it no longer shirred   I did a pic of one of my straps before steaming and after -- it was so cool to watch it shrink up.  I will definitely shirr some more, I just wish I had more consistent results.



The shirring went really well... Getting the machine back to normal afterwards, on the other hand, was a bit of a challenge! I have a cheapie Brother and changing the bobbin tension was simple enough after watching a couple YouTube vids on how to shirr with a Brother, but it took a lot of tweaking to get it back to right for regular sewing afterwards. 



cogero said:


> That is great. I taught myself to sew with the help of the ladies on thsi thread. I have been sewing less than a year. I know D~ also taught herself.



I'm learning the same way. I've been sewing about 2.5 years now and am still terribly phobic about the oddest things, like commercial patterns.  But I manage to do pretty well with YCMT patterns, blog tutorials, and basic math.


----------



## mphalens

mommy2mrb said:


> Marianne, you all look so cute!  love the boys in their costumes!
> 
> 
> 
> to go with the wicked theme, could the boys be flying monkeys?



Finn MIGHT go for that, but I don't think Phay would . . . and, a flying monkey without the rest of the group has trouble "standing alone" . . . It definitely is a possibility though!

And thanks!  I didn't realize until I went to write the post that my Halloween pictures were seriously LACKING before last year!  I had to dig through Facebook to find everything from 2009 . . . and 2008 was in a sub album on photobucket that was set up from a halloween party to share pics.


----------



## mommy2mrb

mphalens said:


> Finn MIGHT go for that, but I don't think Phay would . . . and, a flying monkey without the rest of the group has trouble "standing alone" . . . It definitely is a possibility though!
> 
> And thanks!  I didn't realize until I went to write the post that my Halloween pictures were seriously LACKING before last year!  I had to dig through Facebook to find everything from 2009 . . . and 2008 was in a sub album on photobucket that was set up from a halloween party to share pics.



well then Phay can be the big man himself....OZ!


----------



## NiniMorris

clhemsath said:


> Hi Everyone~
> 
> So, in the spirit of helping move us along and because I can't spell, I am going to ask again.
> 
> I got my Brother 780D in May and I have been embroidering along on mostly cotton that I then use to make dresses.  I am going to embroider my first t-shirt this weekend and I wanted to check in with you all on which stabilizer you use.  I think you answered this question before, but I saved that answer on my work computer (which is thankfully still at work for the work part, not the sewing part) and I have tried searching, but I must not be spelling stabilizer right or something.
> 
> Also, I have been putting heat and bond light under every piece of fabric I use for the embroidery machine,  Did I read somewhere (maybe Facebook?) that you all don't do that?  Just hold in place?  That would save some money and time if I didn't do that.
> 
> I am really afraid it will pucker or shrink up after it has been washed.  I had that happen before when I used my mom's machine.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I use sticky stabilizer for my t's simply because I hate trying to hoop them straight.  I also use the heat N Bond Lite on my fabric.  After ironing it down it fuses with the shirt fabric and needs less ironing...however, it doesn't prevent the puckering that can happen when you let the fabric move just a smidge...



And on the bobbin.  You can put a dab of fingernail polish on the bobbin to mark where the screw should be before you move it for shirring, it makes it a little easier to move it back when finished. 

Of course, I change the tension on my bobbins all the time and have learned how to 'feel' the drag when you pull the thread.  







Nini


----------



## tricia

Marianne,  how about the boys as dragons, dh as a knight and you as a fair maiden?  I am making a knight costume for a family that is doing this.  They got the dragon costume at old navy I believe.


----------



## squirrel

miprender said:


> That came out great. Is this the same niece you made that beautiful Princess and the Frog dress too?



Yes, it's my youngest niece's turn again.  I can't give initials to make it easy as their names both start with K.  I'm sure her Kindergarten teacher will be ready for a break from her by the time we leave.  Today she opened the door and let the kids out of the classroom (they were lining up to go home) before the teacher noticed.  

I have one shirt that I want to do for myself.  I had others planned but there is no time.  I also had an Epcot dress planned for my niece, but that's not going to get done either.  She has 10 new dresses this year and we will bring a few from last year's trip.  She can never have enough Ariel dresses!

We leave in 11 days.  We will spend the night in Seattle and then fly out in the morning.  My ticker is wrong as I added an extra night to the beginning of our trip as it was about the same price for a night at Pop as the extra in airfare to leave the next day.


Dianemom2, so glad you got great results at the doctors.


----------



## Fruto76

mphalens said:


> Finn MIGHT go for that, but I don't think Phay would . . . and, a flying monkey without the rest of the group has trouble "standing alone" . . . It definitely is a possibility though!
> 
> And thanks!  I didn't realize until I went to write the post that my Halloween pictures were seriously LACKING before last year!  I had to dig through Facebook to find everything from 2009 . . . and 2008 was in a sub album on photobucket that was set up from a halloween party to share pics.



The boys could be the lollipop men??? The height would be quite accurate.


----------



## PurpleEars

teresajoy said:


> I didn't know you could do appointments now! I'm glad you mentioned that!



Yup, I had a 10am appointment so I only had to wait 5 minutes until the next hairdresser was available.



VBAndrea said:


> We loved it but it's been at least 15 years since I've eaten there!  It was my favorite restaurant at the time though.  I used to go to Dis all the time when my sister lived in FL (I'd visit her about every two months).  Then she moved, I went to grad school and got married so I had at least a 15 year hiatus from Dis.



It must be nice to visit your sister every two months (assuming you get along well with each other). I only see my siblings like once a year - it is a shorter trip for me to go to DL than to see them even though all of us live in the same country!



Candlz said:


> You ladies are amazing!  You have inspired me to take sewing classes.  I am very excited about it.  I sure wish I had let my mom teach me to sew when I was a kid! She assured me it isn't to late, but she lives 1500 miles away, LOL



Welcome! I actually tell people not to bother with sewing classes as you can learn a lot just by trying it out on your own. Of course having people here to answer questions is a big help too! For the record, the only "sewing lesson" I had was in Home Ec. I started sewing when I was in grad school (my pre Dis days) and I have been sewing ever since I conquered a Simplicity (!) PJ pattern.



dianemom2 said:


> I just volunteered to sew on patches for my daughter's Girl Scout troop.  I told the moms that I would sew the patches on their daughters' vests as a troop fundraiser.  For every patch I sew on, they will donate $1 or $2 to the troop.  So far I have 3 vests (there are 14 girls in the troop) and that should raise about $100 for the troop.  It is amazing how many moms can't do even the simple sewing for the patches.  A lot of the moms were gluing them on with fabric glue!  One mom accidentally glued her daughters vest together.  That was when I volunteered to do this as a troop fundraiser.



Good for you to volunteer to help others and turn it into a fundraiser. I am not surprised that some mom's can't sew. My sister-in-law cannot even sew a button back on. One time she brought a cardigan for my MIL to "fix" because the button fell off.



aboveH20 said:


> I suspect I'm going to be busy the next month and will be slacking on dis.  Just wanted to let you know in advance that I probably will be doing hit or miss posting, so please don't post anything fabulous in the next month  or I may miss it.
> 
> The person who was going to do costumes for my son's film has had to back out.  The difference between MGM and my son is that he doesn't have a budget.  So, in the next month I'll be working on
> 
> four human sized costumes (wizards and such)
> 
> a paper mache tree stump
> 
> huge dragon puppet (<----maybe a little bigger, greener and scarier)
> 
> 4 or 5 embroidered T-shirts for the shoe store employees
> 
> 16 gift baskets for the cast and crew (oh, wait, that's gift basket not laundry basket)
> 
> meals for the cast and crew
> 
> four chocolate cakes
> 
> painting the plunger
> 
> getting the basement ready for filming
> 
> I'll be here in spirit, but expect to post much less
> 
> 
> I can remember my younger son seeing something homemade on the counter and asking if it was for church.  Seems like that's where a lot of the baked goods went.
> 
> Good question.  I don't know the answer, but another item on his prop list is fake vomit (just so you know, apparently instant oatmeal, food coloring and diced apples make a realistic fake vomit.) So it's possible that the cake will not be edible.



Sounds like you will have a busy schedule coming up! I hope you will be able to drop by now and then to give us updates on your adventures in the movie business. Well I guess if I need fake vomit for Halloween decorations, I now know how to make it! Except, of course, I will be spending time with Mr. & Miss Mouse that day and leaving DH to fend for himself.

Such a cute story about your younger son asking if the baking is for church. I think a banana cake and a homemade apple pie will be in my baking plans for next week. My in-law's are going to be in town and my FIL has a sweet tooth.



idofabric said:


> I can't believe I just found this thread.I did look when I saw it mentioned on another thread...As much as I collect fabric and sew I feel like there is ,finally,others that have caught the same bug I have had for years!
> Sadly, my DD is old now, 27..and is not talking to me...
> But on a happy note, DN is 9 3/4 yo, and always has an order for a new Disney dress.. Started making them for her when she was 2, she has Verbal Displaxia, kinda like Disylexia(which I also have...as you can tell with the spelling..), and when she could get across the Character/Princess name she got the dress. First one was" No Wipe", she had to act the entire Snow White movie out befor I got it...But I went home and she had the dress next morning!
> Cinderell was next, for her first MNSSHP, had to use ladies nylon knee hi socks to make glove/mitts, and I forgot to make the black neck ribbion. Thank Goodness there is a JoAnnes close to WDW, and it is a big one!
> 
> Is there a seperate post/thread that has lists of all the patterns, techniques, machines, and digatizaled embrod. designs? It would be a lot of work, but helpfull. I really want to know about the machine Dig. embrodiery, just bought a new program cause I am tired of working with my old one!
> 
> If anyone has info on stuff, please let me know...and if I can help anyone PM me. I do a lot of theater costuming and Renn/Civil war garments. And some Bridal stuff. Kids are WAY more fun! AG dolls rock, but I have made Disney for Barbie...pure hades!
> I also do a bit of quilting, 3D work in fiber, dying, and so on...a bit of tailoring. I just play with fabric....
> 
> Love ALL the stuff, if I wasn't so Pooh sized I would have so much more Disney stuff. I am trying to sneak some into my DS and DDIL s wedding in Nov, they got engaged last MNSSHP.
> 
> Thanks, and please let me know if/when this thread is moved or restarted...
> Bless you all!



Welcome! I look forward to seeing pictures of your creations.



mkwj said:


> I am so excited   I just did our online check in.  We leave in one week.  I think my ticker is a little off.
> 
> Quick question.  If I want to add another day to our tickets do I just have to do it before we use our last day ticket?



Have a great trip!



dianemom2 said:


> I wanted to let everybody know that I saw my oncologist today and my scan showed no signs of cancer at the present time.  We are extremely happy!  Usually my DH goes with me to the appointments but he didn't feel well today so I had to go alone.  We couldn't take any chances of him passing something on to somebody in waiting room there.  Poor DH, he was so upset he couldn't go and had to wait at home on pins and needles until I called him with the results.  As a treat for myself, I bought some elastic thread and I am going to play around a little bit with shirring and I am going to ignore all the laundry and unfinished projects.



 That's great news! (Yes and I even remembered the 3 banana rule)




princesskayla said:


> I seriously feel like I have been sucked off the surface of the earth! It has been a h** of a week for me. If anyone does not know - I work 7 12 hour shifts at work in a row. Normally that is all fine and dandy- because we are not "that" busy. (2-4 pts a night). Well, the YK delta is currently in the middle of a population explosion and I got caught in it! Plus two travel nurses quit. Makes for a scary  situation staffing wise. I have run my booty off for 8 13-14 hour shifts in a row. To top it off, my husband is working extra the last 3 weeks so that he will be able to take time off for our cruise in Nov, and he has not been home to watch the kids during the day when I sleep. I am exhasted! Waking up every 30 mins to tend to a two year old does nothing for your beauty sleep.
> 
> I hope everyone is working on Project Runway stuff. I am fixing to make mine - and if I can get one done after the last week, surely others can too! I will refind on post the rules to remind everone.



Wow, I am sure you must be exhausted! It looks like from your ticker that you will be at DL in the beginning of November? Did I do the math correctly?



clhemsath said:


> Hi Everyone~
> 
> So, in the spirit of helping move us along and because I can't spell, I am going to ask again.
> 
> I got my Brother 780D in May and I have been embroidering along on mostly cotton that I then use to make dresses.  I am going to embroider my first t-shirt this weekend and I wanted to check in with you all on which stabilizer you use.  I think you answered this question before, but I saved that answer on my work computer (which is thankfully still at work for the work part, not the sewing part) and I have tried searching, but I must not be spelling stabilizer right or something.
> 
> Also, I have been putting heat and bond light under every piece of fabric I use for the embroidery machine,  Did I read somewhere (maybe Facebook?) that you all don't do that?  Just hold in place?  That would save some money and time if I didn't do that.
> 
> I am really afraid it will pucker or shrink up after it has been washed.  I had that happen before when I used my mom's machine.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I don't do T-shirts often but I use my iron on cut away stabilizer when I do work on T-shirts. I will float a layer of wash away on top if I am doing something with heavier weight (like a sweatshirt). I don't know if that's really needed though. I think most people here just hold the fabric in place. I tend to do small filled in designs for my clothes (since a 4x4 Mickey would be huge on a shirt if I also want to wear it to work) so I don't have a lot of experience with machine applique. When I do applique "by hand" I use fusible web or something similar to hold the layer together.



squirrel said:


> Yes, it's my youngest niece's turn again.  I can't give initials to make it easy as their names both start with K.  I'm sure her Kindergarten teacher will be ready for a break from her by the time we leave.  Today she opened the door and let the kids out of the classroom (they were lining up to go home) before the teacher noticed.
> 
> I have one shirt that I want to do for myself.  I had others planned but there is no time.  I also had an Epcot dress planned for my niece, but that's not going to get done either.  She has 10 new dresses this year and we will bring a few from last year's trip.  She can never have enough Ariel dresses!
> 
> We leave in 11 days.  We will spend the night in Seattle and then fly out in the morning.  My ticker is wrong as I added an extra night to the beginning of our trip as it was about the same price for a night at Pop as the extra in airfare to leave the next day.



I hope you will have a nice trip even though you didn't quite get all the sewing you wanted done in time!


----------



## dianemom2

mphalens said:


> Okay - in an effort to move things along for Nini, I'll ask the question I've been pondering all day . . .
> 
> WHAT SHOULD WE BE FOR HALLOWEEN???​
> I've suggested pirates, but Phalen says "No"
> I suggested Peter Pan & Company, but Phalen says "No"
> 
> Last year we were The Gators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The year before that Dave & I didn't dress up, but Phalen was Luke Skywalker and Finn was an Ewok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The year before that Phalen was Super Why and Finn was a very pitiful Alpha Pig (cute, but pitiful costume)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So - I'm at a loss. . .
> I've been asked to go in a "group costume" with Amber & her girls (the girls would be Elphaba & Galinda and Amber would be older Elphaba and I'd be Glinda from WICKED) . . . Dave doesn't care if he dresses up or not, but he would if the boys asked him to . . . I'm not sure I can pull off Glinda's gown or not anyway, but I could if that's the route I went . . .
> 
> BUT WHAT DO THE BOYS DRESS UP AS???  I really wanted to have their costumes tie in to our Disney trip so it'd be one less additional thing I need to sew between now and then, but Pirates & Peter Pan were already nixed by Phalen, so I don't know what other options there might be . . .
> 
> Finn makes an ADORABLE afro dude, so maybe a "Peace, Love & Mickey" theme?  I don't know if Phalen would go for that . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a whole BOARD of pins on Pinterest of homemade DIY costume links, but nothing jumped out at me . . .


Cute costumes from past years!

Could the boys be the Tinman and the Scarecrow?  Hubby could be the Cowardly Lion.

Have you seen the website called Coolest Homemade Costumes?
Here is a link:
http://www.coolest-homemade-costumes.com/
We got DD's Annie costume idea from there last year and we also got Oompa Loompa costume ideas there.  Some of the people are super creative!


----------



## Meshell2002

The scarf tutorial looks so cool, when I get some spare time, I will have to try that one, though it may be December for that happens.



princesskayla said:


> I seriously feel like I have been sucked off the surface of the earth! It has been a h** of a week for me. If anyone does not know - I work 7 12 hour shifts at work in a row. Normally that is all fine and dandy- because we are not "that" busy. (2-4 pts a night). Well, the YK delta is currently in the middle of a population explosion and I got caught in it! Plus two travel nurses quit. Makes for a scary  situation staffing wise. I have run my booty off for 8 13-14 hour shifts in a row. To top it off, my husband is working extra the last 3 weeks so that he will be able to take time off for our cruise in Nov, and he has not been home to watch the kids during the day when I sleep. I am exhasted! Waking up every 30 mins to tend to a two year old does nothing for your beauty sleep.
> 
> I hope everyone is working on Project Runway stuff. I am fixing to make mine - and if I can get one done after the last week, surely others can too! I will refind on post the rules to remind everone.



Sorry there is a population explosian, darn it people why do you feel the need to have babies? 
Seriously though, I don't miss 12 hr shifts, I was an OR nurse for 5 years, then moved to pediatrics, now I'm a SAHM...Jane of all trades i guess.



NiniMorris said:


> We are on page 220 now...I'm guessing we will get to 250 while I am at Disney...so, if you don't mind, can we please move it along a bit?  I'd like to make the move with you...I haven't missed one in a  little over 2 years!  I've always made it to the first 10 pages.
> 
> 
> Nini



trying to help you even if I don't have pics to post. 



mphalens said:


> Okay - in an effort to move things along for Nini, I'll ask the question I've been pondering all day . . .
> 
> WHAT SHOULD WE BE FOR HALLOWEEN???​
> I've suggested pirates, but Phalen says "No"
> I suggested Peter Pan & Company, but Phalen says "No"
> 
> Last year we were The Gators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The year before that Dave & I didn't dress up, but Phalen was Luke Skywalker and Finn was an Ewok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The year before that Phalen was Super Why and Finn was a very pitiful Alpha Pig (cute, but pitiful costume)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So - I'm at a loss. . .
> I've been asked to go in a "group costume" with Amber & her girls (the girls would be Elphaba & Galinda and Amber would be older Elphaba and I'd be Glinda from WICKED) . . . Dave doesn't care if he dresses up or not, but he would if the boys asked him to . . . I'm not sure I can pull off Glinda's gown or not anyway, but I could if that's the route I went . . .
> 
> BUT WHAT DO THE BOYS DRESS UP AS???  I really wanted to have their costumes tie in to our Disney trip so it'd be one less additional thing I need to sew between now and then, but Pirates & Peter Pan were already nixed by Phalen, so I don't know what other options there might be . . .
> 
> Finn makes an ADORABLE afro dude, so maybe a "Peace, Love & Mickey" theme?  I don't know if Phalen would go for that . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a whole BOARD of pins on Pinterest of homemade DIY costume links, but nothing jumped out at me . . .





mommy2mrb said:


> Marianne, you all look so cute!  love the boys in their costumes!
> 
> 
> 
> to go with the wicked theme, could the boys be flying monkeys?



Love that idea....if only I could convince my 5 year old.....course DD2 would love it she calls herself a monkey.

I'm sewing, and I have some to post but since DH is right here and it was a gift for him....I gotta wait til he's not here or asleep, so ya know. I'm also working on a bday gift for DN10, and my trip stuff...so when I post, it'll probably be several things.

 to the new people, didn't grab all the quotes. I'm new to the board compared to others. I've sewed off and on since I was 8, my Mom didn't believe in store bought costumes, and only let us buy RTW clothes after we started school. I've sewn more in the past 5 yrs than in high school, though in college I did help with theatre costumes (not historical type, Grease is an example of what I worked on )


----------



## RMAMom

Hello Friends

We are back from a wonderful trip, my grandchildren are amazing little people. We had so much fun together, here are a few quick pictures.
Emily





[/IMG]

Emily and Belle





[/IMG]

Emily at Epcot





[/IMG]

Edward riding Dumbo





[/IMG]

Edward sleeping in the AK





[/IMG]

Edward and his Dad (my son) waiting for dinner at Ohana





[/IMG]

Lunch with Mommy (my DDIL)





[/IMG]

I can't tell you how hard it was to leave them! I miss them soo much and hope we have an opportunity to see them again before we all meet up in Disney next Sept.


----------



## NiniMorris

We have a cash stash in our kitchen.  Or I should say HAD a cash stash.  Some time between yesterday afternoon and this evening, a 100 dollar bill left our kitchen and walked out of the house.  Unfortunately it was from my Disney money.  

I am now $100 short having enough for all the things I need to have...I am heart broken!  Not to mention devastated!  No one has been in our house except for my immediate family.  The only thing we can think of is it must have somehow fallen and accidentally been thrown away...and of course, the garbage man came this morning!

So, I need to find a way to make $100 quick!  Know anyone who wants to buy a cute baby boy quilt with lots of embroidery on it?  Sheesh!  


Maybe NOW a certain hubby will believe me when I tell him it is not a good idea to keep cash in the kitchen!  


I think it is seriously time for bed!

Nini


----------



## mommy2mrb

RMAMom said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> We are back from a wonderful trip, my grandchildren are amazing little people. We had so much fun together, here are a few quick pictures.
> Emily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Emily and Belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Emily at Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Edward riding Dumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Edward sleeping in the AK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Edward and his Dad (my son) waiting for dinner at Ohana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Lunch with Mommy (my DDIL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I can't tell you how hard it was to leave them! I miss them soo much and hope we have an opportunity to see them again before we all meet up in Disney next Sept.



they are just little cutie patooties  looks like they had a blast and are very well dress too!


----------



## geishagirl81

I can't keep up with this thread to save my life!  But I LOVE the American Girl Store Bag dress! Very cool idea!

I also loved the Jake and the neverland Pirate skirt and tee combo. ESPECIALLY the pouch necklace- I would have never thought of that!  You are all so talented!


----------



## mphalens

RMAMom said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> We are back from a wonderful trip, my grandchildren are amazing little people. We had so much fun together, here are a few quick pictures.
> Emily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Emily and Belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Emily at Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Edward riding Dumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Edward sleeping in the AK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Edward and his Dad (my son) waiting for dinner at Ohana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Lunch with Mommy (my DDIL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I can't tell you how hard it was to leave them! I miss them soo much and hope we have an opportunity to see them again before we all meet up in Disney next Sept.



Aw!!! I bet they hated to leave you too!!!  
I have to ask WHERE did you get print for Emily's skirt in the first picture?  The one she's wearing with the Izzy shirt from Jake & The Neverland Pirates . . . I LOVE that material!!!



NiniMorris said:


> We have a cash stash in our kitchen.  Or I should say HAD a cash stash.  Some time between yesterday afternoon and this evening, a 100 dollar bill left our kitchen and walked out of the house.  Unfortunately it was from my Disney money.
> 
> I am now $100 short having enough for all the things I need to have...I am heart broken!  Not to mention devastated!  No one has been in our house except for my immediate family.  The only thing we can think of is it must have somehow fallen and accidentally been thrown away...and of course, the garbage man came this morning!
> 
> So, I need to find a way to make $100 quick!  Know anyone who wants to buy a cute baby boy quilt with lots of embroidery on it?  Sheesh!
> 
> 
> Maybe NOW a certain hubby will believe me when I tell him it is not a good idea to keep cash in the kitchen!
> 
> 
> I think it is seriously time for bed!
> 
> Nini



Oh!  I'd be sick   Do you have any gold or silver you could sell?  That's the first thing that springs to mind when I think of fast cash 



dianemom2 said:


> Cute costumes from past years!
> 
> Could the boys be the Tinman and the Scarecrow?  Hubby could be the Cowardly Lion.
> 
> Have you seen the website called Coolest Homemade Costumes?
> Here is a link:
> http://www.coolest-homemade-costumes.com/
> We got DD's Annie costume idea from there last year and we also got Oompa Loompa costume ideas there.  Some of the people are super creative!



I think I wound up on that site earlier - I'll have to go back and check it out!

I think Phalen is totally rebelling on the whole "GROUP" thing this year. . . He even tried to get us to buy him one of the cheapy-cheap costumes at Target tonight . . . I thought homeschooling him we wouldn't have to deal with the "what's cool and all my friends do it this way" stuff - but sadly, that is NOT the case with Mr Cool  



tricia said:


> Marianne,  how about the boys as dragons, dh as a knight and you as a fair maiden?  I am making a knight costume for a family that is doing this.  They got the dragon costume at old navy I believe.



I have a super cute "Prince Phalen" costume from a Princess costume party Phalen went to when he was 3 . . . I made the Phelan family crest out of felt and everything . . .  this idea!!!  Hmm . . . maybe I can talk them into this!!!





mommy2mrb said:


> well then Phay can be the big man himself....OZ!



My kids won't even watch The Wizard of Oz with me . . .   Heartbreaking, since I was Dorothy at age 12 in my community theater's production . . . 


So . . . while waiting for DH to get home from work (an hour and a half AFTER he was supposed to be home tonight) I tried getting the boys to look at pictures online with me for some costume inspiration . . . Phalen is still stuck on some costume that will get him a new weapon <insert eyeroll here>
But guess what Finn is adamant he wants to be . . . 

Gil from Bubble Guppies!!!





I can actually kind of picture it . . . nude color bodysuit . . . green mermaid tail . . . blue hair spray . . . Anyone have a good mermaid tail tutorial???  He wants DH to be Mr Grouper


----------



## mommy2mrb

mphalens said:


> Aw!!! I bet they hated to leave you too!!!
> I have to ask WHERE did you get print for Emily's skirt in the first picture?  The one she's wearing with the Izzy shirt from Jake & The Neverland Pirates . . . I LOVE that material!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!  I'd be sick   Do you have any gold or silver you could sell?  That's the first thing that springs to mind when I think of fast cash
> 
> 
> 
> I think I wound up on that site earlier - I'll have to go back and check it out!
> 
> I think Phalen is totally rebelling on the whole "GROUP" thing this year. . . He even tried to get us to buy him one of the cheapy-cheap costumes at Target tonight . . . I thought homeschooling him we wouldn't have to deal with the "what's cool and all my friends do it this way" stuff - but sadly, that is NOT the case with Mr Cool
> 
> 
> 
> I have a super cute "Prince Phalen" costume from a Princess costume party Phalen went to when he was 3 . . . I made the Phelan family crest out of felt and everything . . .  this idea!!!  Hmm . . . maybe I can talk them into this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids won't even watch The Wizard of Oz with me . . .   Heartbreaking, since I was Dorothy at age 12 in my community theater's production . . .
> 
> 
> So . . . while waiting for DH to get home from work (an hour and a half AFTER he was supposed to be home tonight) I tried getting the boys to look at pictures online with me for some costume inspiration . . . Phalen is still stuck on some costume that will get him a new weapon <insert eyeroll here>
> But guess what Finn is adamant he wants to be . . .
> 
> Gil from Bubble Guppies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can actually kind of picture it . . . nude color bodysuit . . . green mermaid tail . . . blue hair spray . . . Anyone have a good mermaid tail tutorial???  He wants DH to be Mr Grouper



Megan's never watched Wizard of Oz either, she thinks its to scary....but she LOVED Wicked when we saw it this summer in NYC!!

oh the little grouper is cute...good luck figuring out something!

 got us to page 222, only three more Nini!


----------



## ivey_family

mkwj said:


> I am so excited   I just did our online check in.  We leave in one week.  I think my ticker is a little off.
> 
> Quick question.  If I want to add another day to our tickets do I just have to do it before we use our last day ticket?



Yay!  I get to do ours tomorrow!  But, I'm getting close to panic mode for everything I still need to do.  



clhemsath said:


> Hi Everyone~
> 
> 
> I got my Brother 780D in May and I have been embroidering along on mostly cotton that I then use to make dresses.  I am going to embroider my first t-shirt this weekend and I wanted to check in with you all on which stabilizer you use.  I think you answered this question before, but I saved that answer on my work computer (which is thankfully still at work for the work part, not the sewing part) and I have tried searching, but I must not be spelling stabilizer right or something.
> 
> Also, I have been putting heat and bond light under every piece of fabric I use for the embroidery machine,  Did I read somewhere (maybe Facebook?) that you all don't do that?  Just hold in place?  That would save some money and time if I didn't do that.
> 
> I am really afraid it will pucker or shrink up after it has been washed.  I had that happen before when I used my mom's machine.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I have only just started embroidering in the last month, but I use poly mesh and tear away for t-shirts.  I hoop the poly mesh, then spray the t-shirt and stick it and then pin to the stabilizer.  Then I float one or two layers of medium tear away under the hoop.

I use HeatnBond lite for all of mine.  I tried it without and wasn't as happy with the finish, especially after washing.  But I think that is really more of a personal preference since far more experienced embroiderers like Anita don't use it, and her stuff is gorgeous.



NiniMorris said:


> We have a cash stash in our kitchen.  Or I should say HAD a cash stash.  Some time between yesterday afternoon and this evening, a 100 dollar bill left our kitchen and walked out of the house.  Unfortunately it was from my Disney money.
> 
> I am now $100 short having enough for all the things I need to have...I am heart broken!  Not to mention devastated!  No one has been in our house except for my immediate family.  The only thing we can think of is it must have somehow fallen and accidentally been thrown away...and of course, the garbage man came this morning!
> 
> Nini



Oh, no!  I'm so sorry!



RMAMom said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> We are back from a wonderful trip, my grandchildren are amazing little people. We had so much fun together, here are a few quick pictures.
> Emily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you how hard it was to leave them! I miss them soo much and hope we have an opportunity to see them again before we all meet up in Disney next Sept.



So, so cute!  Loved all the pics!


Ok, back to work for me.  1 pinafore and 10-11 t-shirts left in 9 days.  

Regards,
C.


----------



## ivey_family

Arrgh!  You know you've stayed up too late sewing when you run out of bobbin thread, yet don't notice and keep sewing a ruffle that took 45 minutes to gather and pin.  Sheesh!  

Well, it's pinned back together and I'll tackle it later when I've had some sleep.

Regards,
C.


----------



## NiniMorris

mommy2mrb said:


> got us to page 222, only three more Nini!



Thanks...but we have to get to 250 before we can move....




I have decided to part with my embroidered baby boy quilt for the fire sale price of... oh wait.  We can't sell on here.  Never mind...

But if you were looking for a cute baby boy gift you might look at my personal face book page....


And to the person suggesting I sell some jewelry...that is actually where the extra stash came from!  It was what was left over after I sold some broken and never worn jewelry (like the wedding ring we had to have cut off my husband's finger years ago).  We sold it when gold was at its highest, used some of the money to put the dvd players in the back of the truck for the kids, bought a few other things and then put the rest in my Disney stash.  The only part of the Disney stash missing was the $100 bill...


Oh well...now to decide which meal we want to skip this year.


Nini


----------



## ellenbenny

RMAMom said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> We are back from a wonderful trip, my grandchildren are amazing little people. We had so much fun together, here are a few quick pictures.
> Emily
> 
> 
> Lunch with Mommy (my DDIL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I can't tell you how hard it was to leave them! I miss them soo much and hope we have an opportunity to see them again before we all meet up in Disney next Sept.



Adorable, so sorry you have to miss them.    Did their outfits get a lot of attention??  Glad you had a great trip.


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> I soaked it last night and I checked it again this morning.  Much softer!  It should be fine to wear now.  It doesn't feel scratchy anymore.  I think these would make great teacher gifts for the holidays.  I am thinking that I will have my girls make up a couple to give out.
> 
> I wanted to let everybody know that I saw my oncologist today and my scan showed no signs of cancer at the present time.  We are extremely happy!  Usually my DH goes with me to the appointments but he didn't feel well today so I had to go alone.  We couldn't take any chances of him passing something on to somebody in waiting room there.  Poor DH, he was so upset he couldn't go and had to wait at home on pins and needles until I called him with the results.  As a treat for myself, I bought some elastic thread and I am going to play around a little bit with shirring and I am going to ignore all the laundry and unfinished projects.


I'm glad the scarf softened up with more soaking.  I hope mine does -- I now need to locate what I did with the scarf b/f I can soak it again!  If I had more space in my sewing area I wouldn't have this problem!

Super wonderful news on your oncologist's report!  I am elated for you!



princesskayla said:


> I seriously feel like I have been sucked off the surface of the earth! It has been a h** of a week for me. If anyone does not know - I work 7 12 hour shifts at work in a row. Normally that is all fine and dandy- because we are not "that" busy. (2-4 pts a night). Well, the YK delta is currently in the middle of a population explosion and I got caught in it! Plus two travel nurses quit. Makes for a scary  situation staffing wise. I have run my booty off for 8 13-14 hour shifts in a row. To top it off, my husband is working extra the last 3 weeks so that he will be able to take time off for our cruise in Nov, and he has not been home to watch the kids during the day when I sleep. I am exhasted! Waking up every 30 mins to tend to a two year old does nothing for your beauty sleep.
> 
> I hope everyone is working on Project Runway stuff. I am fixing to make mine - and if I can get one done after the last week, surely others can too! I will refind on post the rules to remind everone.


Sorry you've had such a rough week.  I am so glad I'm no longer a nurse.  They once scheduled me for ten days in a row and I had two 16 hour shifts in there -- I had to call in one of the days -- I really had no choice -- I wouldn't have been safe to work such long hours for that many days.

My fabric has arrived so hopefully I can get my project done.  I worked on it yesterday and it's a rainy day today so I think some of our plans will be canceled and it will be a stay at home day.



NiniMorris said:


> We are on page 220 now...I'm guessing we will get to 250 while I am at Disney...so, if you don't mind, can we please move it along a bit?  I'd like to make the move with you...I haven't missed one in a  little over 2 years!  I've always made it to the first 10 pages.
> 
> 
> Nini


First thing we need to do is harass Teresa so we get changed over to a new thread before page 250!  We don't want to get shut down like we did last time.



clhemsath said:


> Hi Everyone~
> 
> So, in the spirit of helping move us along and because I can't spell, I am going to ask again.
> 
> I got my Brother 780D in May and I have been embroidering along on mostly cotton that I then use to make dresses.  I am going to embroider my first t-shirt this weekend and I wanted to check in with you all on which stabilizer you use.  I think you answered this question before, but I saved that answer on my work computer (which is thankfully still at work for the work part, not the sewing part) and I have tried searching, but I must not be spelling stabilizer right or something.
> 
> Also, I have been putting heat and bond light under every piece of fabric I use for the embroidery machine,  Did I read somewhere (maybe Facebook?) that you all don't do that?  Just hold in place?  That would save some money and time if I didn't do that.
> 
> I am really afraid it will pucker or shrink up after it has been washed.  I had that happen before when I used my mom's machine.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


For appliques, my method is to hoop Floriani medium weight cut away.  I then use Dritz spray to attach the t-shirt and I pin it.  I float one of two pieces of tear away under everything.  I do not spray my fabric pieces and I definitely do NOT put heat and bond under them -- I just hold them in place.  I don't have any issues with puckering or shrinking.  I prewash everything -- the appliques do look shriveled when they come out of the wash and do need to be ironed, but I iron everything anyway.



mphalens said:


> Okay - in an effort to move things along for Nini, I'll ask the question I've been pondering all day . . .
> 
> WHAT SHOULD WE BE FOR HALLOWEEN???​
> I've suggested pirates, but Phalen says "No"
> I suggested Peter Pan & Company, but Phalen says "No"
> 
> Last year we were The Gators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The year before that Dave & I didn't dress up, but Phalen was Luke Skywalker and Finn was an Ewok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The year before that Phalen was Super Why and Finn was a very pitiful Alpha Pig (cute, but pitiful costume)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So - I'm at a loss. . .
> I've been asked to go in a "group costume" with Amber & her girls (the girls would be Elphaba & Galinda and Amber would be older Elphaba and I'd be Glinda from WICKED) . . . Dave doesn't care if he dresses up or not, but he would if the boys asked him to . . . I'm not sure I can pull off Glinda's gown or not anyway, but I could if that's the route I went . . .
> 
> BUT WHAT DO THE BOYS DRESS UP AS???  I really wanted to have their costumes tie in to our Disney trip so it'd be one less additional thing I need to sew between now and then, but Pirates & Peter Pan were already nixed by Phalen, so I don't know what other options there might be . . .
> 
> Finn makes an ADORABLE afro dude, so maybe a "Peace, Love & Mickey" theme?  I don't know if Phalen would go for that . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a whole BOARD of pins on Pinterest of homemade DIY costume links, but nothing jumped out at me . . .


Cute outfits from the past!  

I am having the same dilemma.  My kids always want to be things that are difficult to make.  Ben was Thomas one year and then had to be Hiro the next year.  The costumes are huge and then he can't sit in them.  Offhand I have the Hiro pic handy:





Last year the kids were a shark and dolphin which were a bit tricky to make as well:




I dressed as a scuba diver for a party we all went to together (and we won best costume!).

This year dd wants to be a Harp Seal and ds wants to be either a Naso Tang or Catfish!!!!  I asked them to kindly come up with something not involving any more fins!  

What about doing something from Toy Story?  

DH wanted all of us to dress up as The Beatles (dh NEVER dresses up) but he will be out of town so that's probably the only reason he suggested it -- he knew it couldn't come to fruition.  I also thought it would be cute to dress as Cruella and have the kids be dalmatians.  

I would just have the boys loo at some Dis movies or TV shows and see what interests Mr. Cool.




Colleen27 said:


> The shirring went really well... Getting the machine back to normal afterwards, on the other hand, was a bit of a challenge! I have a cheapie Brother and changing the bobbin tension was simple enough after watching a couple YouTube vids on how to shirr with a Brother, but it took a lot of tweaking to get it back to right for regular sewing afterwards.


Maybe that's where I went wrong -- I did not adjust my bobbin tension at all.  And like I said, sometimes it worked perfect and other times it didn't and for the life of me I couldn't figure out what I was doing different each time.  I like the look though so I will be doing more of it in the future.



RMAMom said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> We are back from a wonderful trip, my grandchildren are amazing little people. We had so much fun together, here are a few quick pictures.
> Emily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Emily and Belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Emily at Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Edward riding Dumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Edward sleeping in the AK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Edward and his Dad (my son) waiting for dinner at Ohana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Lunch with Mommy (my DDIL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I can't tell you how hard it was to leave them! I miss them soo much and hope we have an opportunity to see them again before we all meet up in Disney next Sept.


Adorable pics!  How far away do the grandbabies live?  They are so cute and you made some fabulous outfits for them!



NiniMorris said:


> We have a cash stash in our kitchen.  Or I should say HAD a cash stash.  Some time between yesterday afternoon and this evening, a 100 dollar bill left our kitchen and walked out of the house.  Unfortunately it was from my Disney money.
> 
> I am now $100 short having enough for all the things I need to have...I am heart broken!  Not to mention devastated!  No one has been in our house except for my immediate family.  The only thing we can think of is it must have somehow fallen and accidentally been thrown away...and of course, the garbage man came this morning!
> 
> So, I need to find a way to make $100 quick!  Know anyone who wants to buy a cute baby boy quilt with lots of embroidery on it?  Sheesh!
> 
> 
> Maybe NOW a certain hubby will believe me when I tell him it is not a good idea to keep cash in the kitchen!
> 
> 
> I think it is seriously time for bed!
> 
> Nini


Ugh!  I worry about keeping cash around as well, especially when the kids have friends in the house.  Our tutor's son was missing a $50 bill and one of his friends mysteriously *found it* in their hallway.  The tutor is quite sure the friend took it and then felt guilty and returned it.  You just never know.  I also had a neighbor whose child would steal from her wallet.  I hope it shows up.  I accidentally threw away plane tickets once (back in the days b/f they were computer issued).



mphalens said:


> I think Phalen is totally rebelling on the whole "GROUP" thing this year. . . He even tried to get us to buy him one of the cheapy-cheap costumes at Target tonight . . . I thought homeschooling him we wouldn't have to deal with the "what's cool and all my friends do it this way" stuff - but sadly, that is NOT the case with Mr Cool
> 
> So . . . while waiting for DH to get home from work (an hour and a half AFTER he was supposed to be home tonight) I tried getting the boys to look at pictures online with me for some costume inspiration . . . Phalen is still stuck on some costume that will get him a new weapon <insert eyeroll here>
> But guess what Finn is adamant he wants to be . . .
> 
> Gil from Bubble Guppies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can actually kind of picture it . . . nude color bodysuit . . . green mermaid tail . . . blue hair spray . . . Anyone have a good mermaid tail tutorial???  He wants DH to be Mr Grouper


I have no idea who Bubble Guppies are, but I think that would be a pretty simple costume to make!


----------



## cogero

RMAMom said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> We are back from a wonderful trip, my grandchildren are amazing little people. We had so much fun together, here are a few quick pictures.
> Emily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Edward riding Dumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Edward sleeping in the AK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> I can't tell you how hard it was to leave them! I miss them soo much and hope we have an opportunity to see them again before we all meet up in Disney next Sept.


I love the pictures and I am sure it was super hard to leave them.



NiniMorris said:


> We have a cash stash in our kitchen.  Or I should say HAD a cash stash.  Some time between yesterday afternoon and this evening, a 100 dollar bill left our kitchen and walked out of the house.  Unfortunately it was from my Disney money.
> 
> I am now $100 short having enough for all the things I need to have...I am heart broken!  Not to mention devastated!  No one has been in our house except for my immediate family.  The only thing we can think of is it must have somehow fallen and accidentally been thrown away...and of course, the garbage man came this morning!
> 
> So, I need to find a way to make $100 quick!  Know anyone who wants to buy a cute baby boy quilt with lots of embroidery on it?  Sheesh!
> 
> 
> Maybe NOW a certain hubby will believe me when I tell him it is not a good idea to keep cash in the kitchen!
> 
> 
> I think it is seriously time for bed!
> 
> Nini



Oh no Nini. I hope it is found


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> I suspect I'm going to be busy the next month and will be slacking on dis.  Just wanted to let you know in advance that I probably will be doing hit or miss posting, so please don't post anything fabulous in the next month  or I may miss it.
> 
> The person who was going to do costumes for my son's film has had to back out.  The difference between MGM and my son is that he doesn't have a budget.  So, in the next month I'll be working on



I am going to miss you...  Who else is going to inspire me when I don't put photos up in a timely manner?  



idofabric said:


> I can't believe I just found this thread.I did look when I saw it mentioned on another thread...As much as I collect fabric and sew I feel like there is ,finally,others that have caught the same bug I have had for years!
> Sadly, my DD is old now, 27..and is not talking to me...
> But on a happy note, DN is 9 3/4 yo, and always has an order for a new Disney dress.. Started making them for her when she was 2, she has Verbal Displaxia, kinda like Disylexia(which I also have...as you can tell with the spelling..), and when she could get across the Character/Princess name she got the dress. First one was" No Wipe", she had to act the entire Snow White movie out befor I got it...But I went home and she had the dress next morning!
> Cinderell was next, for her first MNSSHP, had to use ladies nylon knee hi socks to make glove/mitts, and I forgot to make the black neck ribbion. Thank Goodness there is a JoAnnes close to WDW, and it is a big one!
> 
> Is there a seperate post/thread that has lists of all the patterns, techniques, machines, and digatizaled embrod. designs? It would be a lot of work, but helpfull. I really want to know about the machine Dig. embrodiery, just bought a new program cause I am tired of working with my old one!
> 
> If anyone has info on stuff, please let me know...and if I can help anyone PM me. I do a lot of theater costuming and Renn/Civil war garments. And some Bridal stuff. Kids are WAY more fun! AG dolls rock, but I have made Disney for Barbie...pure hades!
> I also do a bit of quilting, 3D work in fiber, dying, and so on...a bit of tailoring. I just play with fabric....
> 
> Love ALL the stuff, if I wasn't so Pooh sized I would have so much more Disney stuff. I am trying to sneak some into my DS and DDIL s wedding in Nov, they got engaged last MNSSHP.
> 
> Thanks, and please let me know if/when this thread is moved or restarted...
> Bless you all!



I am so glad you made it over here!    I really hope you'll post pictures of some of the items you have made.



mkwj said:


> Okay this just makes me laugh.
> 
> It also amazes me how many people do not know how to sew a button on.  I met a guy once who used to glue his back on.



OK - I really hate to ROFL - but this was *me* a year ago.  



mkwj said:


> I am so excited   I just did our online check in.  We leave in one week.  I think my ticker is a little off.
> 
> Quick question.  If I want to add another day to our tickets do I just have to do it before we use our last day ticket?



Oooh - I am so excited for you!  Yes, you can add more days.  

Someone told me I should take a day at US (as much as we would LOVE to see WWOHP)...  Financially, that would be impossible - cab ride over there + tickets into the park + food for the day would easily cost me $300 - when I could do an extra day on my tickets for $12.  Disney makes it way too easy to keep the business in their parks.  But I am not complaining.  <--- sorry that had nothing to do with your post.



princesskayla said:


> I seriously feel like I have been sucked off the surface of the earth! It has been a h** of a week for me. If anyone does not know - I work 7 12 hour shifts at work in a row. Normally that is all fine and dandy- because we are not "that" busy. (2-4 pts a night). Well, the YK delta is currently in the middle of a population explosion and I got caught in it! Plus two travel nurses quit. Makes for a scary  situation staffing wise. I have run my booty off for 8 13-14 hour shifts in a row. To top it off, my husband is working extra the last 3 weeks so that he will be able to take time off for our cruise in Nov, and he has not been home to watch the kids during the day when I sleep. I am exhasted! Waking up every 30 mins to tend to a two year old does nothing for your beauty sleep.
> 
> I hope everyone is working on Project Runway stuff. I am fixing to make mine - and if I can get one done after the last week, surely others can too! I will refind on post the rules to remind everone.



So sorry about your rough week...  I hope you're able to get back in the swing of things soon.



mphalens said:


> Okay - in an effort to move things along for Nini, I'll ask the question I've been pondering all day . . .
> 
> WHAT SHOULD WE BE FOR HALLOWEEN???​
> I've suggested pirates, but Phalen says "No"
> I suggested Peter Pan & Company, but Phalen says "No"
> 
> Last year we were The Gators



This is super cute!  I love this idea.



mphalens said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a whole BOARD of pins on Pinterest of homemade DIY costume links, but nothing jumped out at me . . .



OK - I am soooo sorry - but I vote for this shirt...  How totally adorable is that Donald shirt?  I am .

And I loved seeing pics of your adorable boys through the years.  CUTE!



RMAMom said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> We are back from a wonderful trip, my grandchildren are amazing little people. We had so much fun together, here are a few quick pictures.
> Emily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Emily and Belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Emily at Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Edward riding Dumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Edward sleeping in the AK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Edward and his Dad (my son) waiting for dinner at Ohana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Lunch with Mommy (my DDIL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I can't tell you how hard it was to leave them! I miss them soo much and hope we have an opportunity to see them again before we all meet up in Disney next Sept.



Your grandchildren are just precious.  I loved seeing all the customs you've made in action.  I especially loved that picture of your DGD and DGS sitting on your dd's lap for lunch in their matching shirts - so adorable.



NiniMorris said:


> We have a cash stash in our kitchen.  Or I should say HAD a cash stash.  Some time between yesterday afternoon and this evening, a 100 dollar bill left our kitchen and walked out of the house.  Unfortunately it was from my Disney money.
> 
> I am now $100 short having enough for all the things I need to have...I am heart broken!  Not to mention devastated!  No one has been in our house except for my immediate family.  The only thing we can think of is it must have somehow fallen and accidentally been thrown away...and of course, the garbage man came this morning!
> 
> So, I need to find a way to make $100 quick!  Know anyone who wants to buy a cute baby boy quilt with lots of embroidery on it?  Sheesh!
> 
> 
> Maybe NOW a certain hubby will believe me when I tell him it is not a good idea to keep cash in the kitchen!
> 
> 
> I think it is seriously time for bed!
> 
> Nini



Oh no... This is so awful!  I am so sorry Nini.  I wish I had a baby boy to buy a quilt for - it is an adorable quilt.  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> I am having the same dilemma.  My kids always want to be things that are difficult to make.  Ben was Thomas one year and then had to be Hiro the next year.  The costumes are huge and then he can't sit in them.  Offhand I have the Hiro pic handy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year the kids were a shark and dolphin which were a bit tricky to make as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dressed as a scuba diver for a party we all went to together (and we won best costume!).



These are adorable!  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

Oh - I can't remember where I left off posting here with my outfits that I've been making for my competition with myself...  I don't think I've posted any of these yet.

And I apologize some of your are seeing these twice (or more because of Facebook) - but I know that not everyone is following my PTR.  









































D~


----------



## cogero

D~ I will say it again. I want to be you when I grow up


----------



## NiniMorris

cogero said:


> D~ I will say it again. I want to be you when I grow up



You know...the problem I have with that statement is...Are you really intending to grow up???!!! I'm NOT!



D- I really wish you would stop posting those fab five Felizes....I have that pattern (in human size) and have NEVER used it. I want to make it so bad, but my DD is now 11 and has outgrown it, and my DIL does not like it so my GD will never get to wear one...

(just kidding!  I love them!)


Well, time for me to stop whinning about the missing money and get back to happy planning!  In a little over 5 days I will be at Disney...  We might have to forgo the bounce back this year but we will be at Disney!

Of course I will really have to get busy when I get home if I expect to have Christmas money!  Sheesh...there I go again....Disney!  Disney!  Disney!  All better now!



Nini


----------



## dianemom2

RMAMom said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> We are back from a wonderful trip, my grandchildren are amazing little people. We had so much fun together, here are a few quick pictures.
> Emily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Emily and Belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Emily at Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Edward riding Dumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Edward sleeping in the AK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Edward and his Dad (my son) waiting for dinner at Ohana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Lunch with Mommy (my DDIL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I can't tell you how hard it was to leave them! I miss them soo much and hope we have an opportunity to see them again before we all meet up in Disney next Sept.


So cute!  You must have had a fabulous time with your little ones!  I love seeing your adorable outfits in action.



NiniMorris said:


> We have a cash stash in our kitchen.  Or I should say HAD a cash stash.  Some time between yesterday afternoon and this evening, a 100 dollar bill left our kitchen and walked out of the house.  Unfortunately it was from my Disney money.
> 
> I am now $100 short having enough for all the things I need to have...I am heart broken!  Not to mention devastated!  No one has been in our house except for my immediate family.  The only thing we can think of is it must have somehow fallen and accidentally been thrown away...and of course, the garbage man came this morning!
> 
> So, I need to find a way to make $100 quick!  Know anyone who wants to buy a cute baby boy quilt with lots of embroidery on it?  Sheesh!
> 
> 
> Maybe NOW a certain hubby will believe me when I tell him it is not a good idea to keep cash in the kitchen!
> 
> 
> I think it is seriously time for bed!
> 
> Nini


Oh no!  How terrible!  I hope that it turns up!



mphalens said:


> http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRHjO7S8991z_gcHE6FqmpDcLnRJ66pv79zC_ccodislHvAwvddhA[/IMG]
> 
> I can actually kind of picture it . . . nude color bodysuit . . . green mermaid tail . . . blue hair spray . . . Anyone have a good mermaid tail tutorial???  He wants DH to be Mr Grouper


I did a mermaid outfit for my niece because she just adores mermaids.  It was really easy.  I didn't use a tutorial.  I had a mermaid costume from McCalls and I looked at it for some ideas but it was just crazy difficult.  This is what I came up with:




This was a breeze to make.  I whipped it up in about an hour.



DMGeurts said:


> Oh - I can't remember where I left off posting here with my outfits that I've been making for my competition with myself...  I don't think I've posted any of these yet.
> 
> And I apologize some of your are seeing these twice (or more because of Facebook) - but I know that not everyone is following my PTR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


I know that I've said it before but these are incredible!  Can't wait to see what you create next!!!


----------



## miprender

Did anyone get the email on the new Brother Quattro 2 machine? I want one now but I can't even imagine what the price tag is. 
But it looks so cool!!!




clhemsath said:


> Hi Everyone~
> 
> So, in the spirit of helping move us along and because I can't spell, I am going to ask again.
> 
> I got my Brother 780D in May and I have been embroidering along on mostly cotton that I then use to make dresses.  I am going to embroider my first t-shirt this weekend and I wanted to check in with you all on which stabilizer you use.  I think you answered this question before, but I saved that answer on my work computer (which is thankfully still at work for the work part, not the sewing part) and I have tried searching, but I must not be spelling stabilizer right or something.
> 
> Also, I have been putting heat and bond light under every piece of fabric I use for the embroidery machine,  Did I read somewhere (maybe Facebook?) that you all don't do that?  Just hold in place?  That would save some money and time if I didn't do that.
> 
> I am really afraid it will pucker or shrink up after it has been washed.  I had that happen before when I used my mom's machine.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I use cut away and spray adhesive and float the Tshirt. And I just hold the fabric down when I am appliquing.  I am a fabric scrap hoarder too so I don't like anything on my fabric scraps



mphalens said:


> Okay - in an effort to move things along for Nini, I'll ask the question I've been pondering all day . . .
> 
> WHAT SHOULD WE BE FOR HALLOWEEN???​
> I've suggested pirates, but Phalen says "No"
> I suggested Peter Pan & Company, but Phalen says "No"
> 
> Last year we were The Gators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The year before that Dave & I didn't dress up, but Phalen was Luke Skywalker and Finn was an Ewok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So - I'm at a loss. . .
> I've been asked to go in a "group costume" with Amber & her girls (the girls would be Elphaba & Galinda and Amber would be older Elphaba and I'd be Glinda from WICKED) . . . Dave doesn't care if he dresses up or not, but he would if the boys asked him to . . . I'm not sure I can pull off Glinda's gown or not anyway, but I could if that's the route I went . . .
> 
> BUT WHAT DO THE BOYS DRESS UP AS???  I really wanted to have their costumes tie in to our Disney trip so it'd be one less additional thing I need to sew between now and then, but Pirates & Peter Pan were already nixed by Phalen, so I don't know what other options there might be . . .
> 
> I made a whole BOARD of pins on Pinterest of homemade DIY costume links, but nothing jumped out at me . . .



I loved doing themed Halloween costume. Last year they went as Woody, Jesse and Buzz.  This year we have a Ghostbuster, SwampFire (from Ben10) and a Vampire Girl.  All store bought as I don't have time to make them.

If you did a Wizard of Oz theme they wouldn't be the Scarecrow, TinMan and Lion?



squirrel said:


> *She can never have enough Ariel dresses!*
> 
> We leave in 11 days.  We will spend the night in Seattle and then fly out in the morning.  My ticker is wrong as I added an extra night to the beginning of our trip as it was about the same price for a night at Pop as the extra in airfare to leave the next day.



 Nope never enough Ariel dresses.  

Soon you can do the single digit dance



RMAMom said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> We are back from a wonderful trip, my grandchildren are amazing little people. We had so much fun together, here are a few quick pictures.
> Emily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Emily at Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Edward sleeping in the AK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Lunch with Mommy (my DDIL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I can't tell you how hard it was to leave them! I miss them soo much and hope we have an opportunity to see them again before we all meet up in Disney next Sept.



What a bunch of cutie pies. It must be so sad to leave them. 
We are fortunate that both my mother and mother in law babysit each one day a week so I can work and they get to spend time with them.



NiniMorris said:


> We have a cash stash in our kitchen.  Or I should say HAD a cash stash.  Some time between yesterday afternoon and this evening, a 100 dollar bill left our kitchen and walked out of the house.  Unfortunately it was from my Disney money.
> 
> I am now $100 short having enough for all the things I need to have...I am heart broken!  Not to mention devastated!  No one has been in our house except for my immediate family.  The only thing we can think of is it must have somehow fallen and accidentally been thrown away...and of course, the garbage man came this morning!
> 
> So, I need to find a way to make $100 quick!  Know anyone who wants to buy a cute baby boy quilt with lots of embroidery on it?  Sheesh!
> 
> 
> Maybe NOW a certain hubby will believe me when I tell him it is not a good idea to keep cash in the kitchen!
> 
> 
> I think it is seriously time for bed!
> 
> Nini



I hope it turns up soon. And I saw the quilt on FB and it is beautiful.



ivey_family said:


> Arrgh!  You know you've stayed up too late sewing when you run out of bobbin thread, yet don't notice and keep sewing a ruffle that took 45 minutes to gather and pin.  Sheesh!
> 
> Well, it's pinned back together and I'll tackle it later when I've had some sleep.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



 Get some rest.  A nice feature on my machine is it tells me when I am running out of bobbin thread.


----------



## mommy2mrb

NiniMorris said:


> Thanks...but we have to get to 250 before we can move....



oh that's right....thought it was 225 
sorry about you losing the $$, keep looking it might show up 



DMGeurts said:


> I am going to miss you...  Who else is going to inspire me when I don't put photos up in a timely manner?



remember me with the


----------



## mommy2mrb

mommy2mrb said:


> oh that's right....thought it was 225
> sorry about you losing the $$, keep looking it might show up
> 
> 
> 
> remember me with the






think there is a problem with our link to the Big Give site.....or is it just my computer.....someone please try and see what happens to you.....when I click on the siggie button I get an ad for Go Daddy


----------



## NiniMorris

mommy2mrb said:


> think there is a problem with our link to the Big Give site.....or is it just my computer.....someone please try and see what happens to you.....when I click on the siggie button I get an ad for Go Daddy



ACK!  Me too!





Hopefully it is just a short term boo boo!

Nini


----------



## mommy2mrb

NiniMorris said:


> ACK!  Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it is just a short term boo boo!
> 
> Nini



me too.....I went to check it last night and it did the same thing   I will PM Wendy so she can look into it!


----------



## tricia

Mine works.  I think it's because you still are using the old link from before we changed boards.


----------



## mommy2mrb

tricia said:


> Mine works.  I think it's because you still are using the old link from before we changed boards.



no I switched over when the sites did....was working up until last night


----------



## SallyfromDE

clhemsath said:


> Hi Everyone~
> 
> So, in the spirit of helping move us along and because I can't spell, I am going to ask again.
> 
> I got my Brother 780D in May and I have been embroidering along on mostly cotton that I then use to make dresses.  I am going to embroider my first t-shirt this weekend and I wanted to check in with you all on which stabilizer you use.  I think you answered this question before, but I saved that answer on my work computer (which is thankfully still at work for the work part, not the sewing part) and I have tried searching, but I must not be spelling stabilizer right or something.
> 
> Also, I have been putting heat and bond light under every piece of fabric I use for the embroidery machine,  Did I read somewhere (maybe Facebook?) that you all don't do that?  Just hold in place?  That would save some money and time if I didn't do that.
> 
> I am really afraid it will pucker or shrink up after it has been washed.  I had that happen before when I used my mom's machine.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I use super sulky iron on and a peice of tear away to float underneath. I also use a spray adhesive for the appliques. You can clean your hoop with non asatone nail polish remover. 



DMGeurts said:


> Oh - I can't remember where I left off posting here with my outfits that I've been making for my competition with myself...  I don't think I've posted any of these yet.
> 
> And I apologize some of your are seeing these twice (or more because of Facebook) - but I know that not everyone is following my PTR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I always love your doll dresses. I think that might be my next venture. My kid is growing up.


----------



## VBAndrea

mommy2mrb said:


> think there is a problem with our link to the Big Give site.....or is it just my computer.....someone please try and see what happens to you.....when I click on the siggie button I get an ad for Go Daddy


My link is messed up as well and the site it goes to positively doesn't  advertise what I promote!  Mine used to work correctly too -- wonder why Tricia's still works?



SallyfromDE said:


> I use super sulky iron on and a peice of tear away to float underneath. I also use a spray adhesive for the appliques. You can clean your hoop with non asatone nail polish remover.


I clean my hoop with rubbing alcohol -- is that safe to do?  It works great and alcohol evaporates quickly so I'm hoping it's OK.

ETA: I CHANGED MY SIG TO WHAT TRICIA HAS AND IT STILL TAKES ME TO GO DADDY :*(


----------



## NiniMorris

VBAndrea said:


> My link is messed up as well and the site it goes to positively doesn't  advertise what I promote!  Mine used to work correctly too -- wonder why Tricia's still works?
> 
> 
> I clean my hoop with rubbing alcohol -- is that safe to do?  It works great and alcohol evaporates quickly so I'm hoping it's OK.
> 
> ETA: I CHANGED MY SIG TO WHAT TRICIA HAS AND IT STILL TAKES ME TO GO DADDY :*(



Very, very strange...when I click on Tricia's it works....but when I wen to my saved favorite it did not.  At least I know it is not just me!  (which 99% of the time it IS!)

For instance, my network printer does not like it when I use the new laptop.  It refuses to print unless I am physically linked via usb cable.  (kind of takes away the whole purpose of having a wireless printer!)  My son in law came over to look at it and all of a sudden it started printing out PAGES of stuff form the past several days!  

He did not press any buttons, just sat down at the printer!  He leaves and it will no longer print for me.  Last night we came home and more pages had print in the hour we were gone....from two nights ago!  Again, he comes over and it prints perfectly...


So nice to know someone else is having trouble with the link.....


Nini


----------



## tricia

The reason mine still works is that it is a link directly to the proboards server.  The one in mommy2mrb's signature is to a domain name that 'we' paid for it to direct everyone over to the proboards site.  Evidently, someone did not renew the 'ownership' of that domain name.

Clear as mud right?


----------



## mommy2mrb

I let Wendy know...she said her link worked for her, but when I clicked on her's it took me to go daddy too  so we will have to see if she can figure it out or we might have to wait for Teresa to get back!


----------



## tricia

Andrea, on my computer it is still showing that your link goes to www.disbiggive.com and mine goes to www.disbiggive.proboards.com


----------



## mommy2mrb

tricia said:


> Andrea, on my computer it is still showing that your link goes to www.disbiggive.com and mine goes to www.disbiggive.proboards.com



this is so weird, I wonder why it changed on us ...guess I will go change my siggie button


Ok .....go to edit your siggie....add proboards to the url so it looks like what Tricia stated

so it should read www.disbiggive.proboards.com just like Tricia's!  and it worked on mine!!!!

thanks for figuring it out tricia.....still strange it switched


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*taking a break from the sewing room where i have been getting chumy with my seam ripper!! we even have pet names for each other...i call her my 'BFF'
and she calls me the 'DESTROYER!' But we'll work it out, we always do!
 DD Candice called last night to say she & hubs had to work so wouldn't be able to go to the local festavil today,but the girls will be in the parade!!! it's just a small town thing called 'Clermont Days' with craft booths,food,bounce houses,pony rides etc...and all you have to do to be in the parade is show up with candy and follow the leader! hehe so the girls Mimi { step g'ma on dad's side} will ride in the truck with them while Papa drives,Mimi is wearing a Tink outfit and asked the girls to wear one of thier dresses i made them for disney! so they princess's will throw out candy today!
they will be wearing Ariel,Aruroa { sleeping blooty! } and Snow White! love the ariel but it doesn't scream Ariel but she lovd it so thats good! ran out of time and worked with what i had...not my applique,ci cut the bodice form a window vallance,the sheer fabric is from a window panel ! it was her fave part...
 cya all late rto catch up ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## DMGeurts

cogero said:


> D~ I will say it again. I want to be you when I grow up



ROFL  You are too funny!  



NiniMorris said:


> You know...the problem I have with that statement is...Are you really intending to grow up???!!! I'm NOT!
> 
> 
> 
> D- I really wish you would stop posting those fab five Felizes....I have that pattern (in human size) and have NEVER used it. I want to make it so bad, but my DD is now 11 and has outgrown it, and my DIL does not like it so my GD will never get to wear one...
> Nini



Some day you will find someone to make Felizes for.    I cannot wait to hear about your tirp - this is such an awesome time to go to WDW, I just love the fall decorations...  I am so half tempted to switch my trip to next fall just to go when the halloween stuff is up.  Maybe I'll just have to plan another trip.  



dianemom2 said:


> I know that I've said it before but these are incredible!  Can't wait to see what you create next!!!



Thank you.

I also wanted to say - because I missed your quote this morning.  I am so very thankful that all of your testing came back OK... I've been thinking of you and praying for you these last few days, and I am really relieved for you.  I can't imagine how scary that must be to have to go through that all the time.  



mommy2mrb said:


> remember me with the



Lisa - actually - you are the other person that came to mind... with out the two of you, I'd never get anything accomplished.  



SallyfromDE said:


> I always love your doll dresses. I think that might be my next venture. My kid is growing up.



I am looking forward to seeing what you create.  



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *taking a break from the sewing room where i have been getting chumy with my seam ripper!! we even have pet names for each other...i call her my 'BFF'
> and she calls me the 'DESTROYER!' But we'll work it out, we always do!
> DD Candice called last night to say she & hubs had to work so wouldn't be able to go to the local festavil today,but the girls will be in the parade!!! it's just a small town thing called 'Clermont Days' with craft booths,food,bounce houses,pony rides etc...and all you have to do to be in the parade is show up with candy and follow the leader! hehe so the girls Mimi { step g'ma on dad's side} will ride in the truck with them while Papa drives,Mimi is wearing a Tink outfit and asked the girls to wear one of thier dresses i made them for disney! so they princess's will throw out candy today!
> they will be wearing Ariel,Aruroa { sleeping blooty! } and Snow White! love the ariel but it doesn't scream Ariel but she lovd it so thats good! ran out of time and worked with what i had...not my applique,ci cut the bodice form a window vallance,the sheer fabric is from a window panel ! it was her fave part...
> cya all late rto catch up ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Absolutely adorable!!!  I just love seeing these pictures!  

D~  <---- who needs to finish breakfast, work out and then get some sewing done.


----------



## DMGeurts

mommy2mrb said:


> this is so weird, I wonder why it changed on us ...guess I will go change my siggie button
> 
> 
> Ok .....go to edit your siggie....add proboards to the url so it looks like what Tricia stated
> 
> so it should read www.disbiggive.proboards.com just like Tricia's!  and it worked on mine!!!!
> 
> thanks for figuring it out tricia.....still strange it switched





Thanks, I fixed mine.  

D~


----------



## billwendy

Im not sure whats going on with some of the buttons - lol - but Teresa is away for the weekend. I have the link saved on my toolbar, and when I click on it it goes right there -so the site is still there, maybe just the direction pointer doesnt work in some of the siggies? I have no idea how to fix that. Im sure T will look into it when she gets back home!!


----------



## VBAndrea

tricia said:


> Andrea, on my computer it is still showing that your link goes to www.disbiggive.com and mine goes to www.disbiggive.proboards.com





mommy2mrb said:


> this is so weird, I wonder why it changed on us ...guess I will go change my siggie button
> 
> 
> Ok .....go to edit your siggie....add proboards to the url so it looks like what Tricia stated
> 
> so it should read www.disbiggive.proboards.com just like Tricia's!  and it worked on mine!!!!
> 
> thanks for figuring it out tricia.....still strange it switched



Thanks ladies -- I think I have it fixed.  Funny thing is I just copied the image address from Tricia's, but I am a computer dummy so who knows.  I wanted to switch to the smaller sig anyway so I am happy 



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *taking a break from the sewing room where i have been getting chumy with my seam ripper!! we even have pet names for each other...i call her my 'BFF'
> and she calls me the 'DESTROYER!' But we'll work it out, we always do!
> DD Candice called last night to say she & hubs had to work so wouldn't be able to go to the local festavil today,but the girls will be in the parade!!! it's just a small town thing called 'Clermont Days' with craft booths,food,bounce houses,pony rides etc...and all you have to do to be in the parade is show up with candy and follow the leader! hehe so the girls Mimi { step g'ma on dad's side} will ride in the truck with them while Papa drives,Mimi is wearing a Tink outfit and asked the girls to wear one of thier dresses i made them for disney! so they princess's will throw out candy today!
> they will be wearing Ariel,Aruroa { sleeping blooty! } and Snow White! love the ariel but it doesn't scream Ariel but she lovd it so thats good! ran out of time and worked with what i had...not my applique,ci cut the bodice form a window vallance,the sheer fabric is from a window panel ! it was her fave part...
> cya all late rto catch up ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cute princesses!  The Ariel is actually my favorite!



billwendy said:


> Im not sure whats going on with some of the buttons - lol - but Teresa is away for the weekend. I have the link saved on my toolbar, and when I click on it it goes right there -so the site is still there, maybe just the direction pointer doesnt work in some of the siggies? I have no idea how to fix that. Im sure T will look into it when she gets back home!!


Wendy, when I click on yours it takes me to Go Daddy.


----------



## VBAndrea

In the spirit of moving the thread along to help Nini not miss the move.....

D~ I didn't comment on your pics as I already had on your PTR but I didn't want you to think I'm ignoring you.  Now get back to work!

I actually need to get back to work -- I just came downstairs for a wee lunch break.  I need to get sewing.  I have to make an eye spy bag for part of a birthday present and I just don't feel like making an eye spy bag today.  I should also make the girl a tote and then I wouldn't have to run to the store.  Party is tomorrow so I best get to work!  I did look for books at Wally yesterday but they didn't have anything that suited the girl -- she likes superheroes and pirates   I asked my dd if the girl was tomboy and Alexa said the girl is a girly-girl so now I'm very confused   I have some sparkly pirate fabric though for an eye spy bag -- don't think I have enough to do a tote too, but I really should check.  Then I can just stop at the book store for a couple of books to toss in the tote and call it a day.



And GOOD NEWS!!!!  My dd was playing vet so I suggested she be a vet for Halloween and she bought it!  YAY!!!!  That will be an easy costume to make.  I will make her animal print scrubs and a lab jacket.  She already has all these vet kit items and she can carry a couple of stuffed animals with her.  I even have kid sized face masks which have Pluto and Goofy on them but she doesn't want Disney on her costume 
Where did I go wrong????? She normally loves Disney. 
I could also make her a little scrub set with some of HeatherSue's dog appliques on them -- I already have a few intending to make dd a dress and I have the paw applique too.  This will be fun.

I'd like ds to dress as a pet that might go to the vet, but I bet he won't cooperate unless it's a gecko.  I can dress as a cat, but I doubt I could talk ds into being a dog.

EDITED for a typo but maybe I could make a colored pencil roll up as a gift too!  I hope I have enough of that fabric to at least use as accents.  I've never done a pencil or crayon roll up and have been dying to try one.


----------



## NiniMorris

The money saga continues...

My DS9 (special needs) just told us he took the money to school and gave it to a little boy in his class because he said he was poor.  

He actually gave him the $100 bill and a $1.00 bill.  

My DS has no concept of money.  If you tell him something costs a dollar, you might as well be telling him a million.  We explain money in terms of $5 will buy you a McDonald's meal...and everything else is built on how many McDonald's meals you can buy with that amount.  

My DS train of thought was we are going to Disney again, and this little boy has never been, so he must be poor.  

While I love the compassion my DS has...it is really difficult to explain to him that he can't take money without asking.  He just doesn't get it...


At least I can stop worrying about the money and trying to find it...although, my kitchen has never been cleaner!


Nini


----------



## billwendy

Yes, I know the link in my siggy goes to that other site, but the one I have saved on my computers toolbar goes directly to the site - so I know the site isnt down or anything, its something with the links ( :


----------



## babynala

squirrel said:


> I'm just about done for my niece.  I still have a few things I want to make for myself.


This is just a sweet little outfit.   



dianemom2 said:


> I just volunteered to sew on patches for my daughter's Girl Scout troop.  I told the moms that I would sew the patches on their daughters' vests as a troop fundraiser.  For every patch I sew on, they will donate $1 or $2 to the troop.  So far I have 3 vests (there are 14 girls in the troop) and that should raise about $100 for the troop.  It is amazing how many moms can't do even the simple sewing for  the patches.  A lot of the moms were gluing them on with fabric glue!  One mom accidentally glued her daughters vest together.  That was when I volunteered to do this as a troop fundraiser.


This is a great idea.  I do the badges for our troop but we only have 5 girls.  I will have to think about this when my son joins cub scouts in case anyone needs help with their badges!



dianemom2 said:


> I just watched a couple of youtube videos about shirring.  In the video it showed how to take out the bobbin holder and tighten the bobbin tension to get better results on the shirring.  It made a HUGE improvement.  The only concern I had was if I changed my bobbin tension, how would I get it back to normal so that it didn't affect my regular sewing?????


I am way to scared to mess with the bobbin tension.  I have heard the suggestion to purchase another bobbin case and never touch the tension on that one.  I'm impressed that Nini can adjust hers back and forth.  



dianemom2 said:


> I wanted to let everybody know that I saw my oncologist today and my scan showed no signs of cancer at the present time.  We are extremely happy!  Usually my DH goes with me to the appointments but he didn't feel well today so I had to go alone.  We couldn't take any chances of him passing something on to somebody in waiting room there.  Poor DH, he was so upset he couldn't go and had to wait at home on pins and needles until I called him with the results.  As a treat for myself, I bought some elastic thread and I am going to play around a little bit with shirring and I am going to ignore all the laundry and unfinished projects.


What great news.  I hope you get a chance to celebrate this weekend. 



princesskayla said:


> I seriously feel like I have been sucked off the surface of the earth! It has been a h** of a week for me. If anyone does not know - I work 7 12 hour shifts at work in a row. Normally that is all fine and dandy- because we are not "that" busy. (2-4 pts a night). Well, the YK delta is currently in the middle of a population explosion and I got caught in it! Plus two travel nurses quit. Makes for a scary  situation staffing wise. I have run my booty off for 8 13-14 hour shifts in a row. To top it off, my husband is working extra the last 3 weeks so that he will be able to take time off for our cruise in Nov, and he has not been home to watch the kids during the day when I sleep. I am exhasted! Waking up every 30 mins to tend to a two year old does nothing for your beauty sleep.
> 
> I hope everyone is working on Project Runway stuff. I am fixing to make mine - and if I can get one done after the last week, surely others can too! I will refind on post the rules to remind everone.


YIKES, I can't imagine working so many crazy hours and I'm feeling really bad that I don't have a project runway submission.  Unless of course I finish this Rapunzel dress I started yesterday but I doubt that will happen.  



mphalens said:


> Last year we were The Gators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a whole BOARD of pins on Pinterest of homemade DIY costume links, but nothing jumped out at me . . .


I love the Gator family.  As for new ideas I have none!  That bubble guppies costume sounds like it will be cute.  My DS loves that show.  



RMAMom said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> We are back from a wonderful trip, my grandchildren are amazing little people. We had so much fun together, here are a few quick pictures.
> 
> Emily and Belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Edward sleeping in the AK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I can't tell you how hard it was to leave them! I miss them soo much and hope we have an opportunity to see them again before we all meet up in Disney next Sept.


What wonderful memories from your trip.  I hope you get to see them again soon.  They look so cute in all of the things you made.  



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *taking a break from the sewing room where i have been getting chumy with my seam ripper!! we even have pet names for each other...i call her my 'BFF'
> and she calls me the 'DESTROYER!' But we'll work it out, we always do!
> DD Candice called last night to say she & hubs had to work so wouldn't be able to go to the local festavil today,but the girls will be in the parade!!! it's just a small town thing called 'Clermont Days' with craft booths,food,bounce houses,pony rides etc...and all you have to do to be in the parade is show up with candy and follow the leader! hehe so the girls Mimi { step g'ma on dad's side} will ride in the truck with them while Papa drives,Mimi is wearing a Tink outfit and asked the girls to wear one of thier dresses i made them for disney! so they princess's will throw out candy today!
> they will be wearing Ariel,Aruroa { sleeping blooty! } and Snow White! love the ariel but it doesn't scream Ariel but she lovd it so thats good! ran out of time and worked with what i had...not my applique,ci cut the bodice form a window vallance,the sheer fabric is from a window panel ! it was her fave part...
> cya all late rto catch up ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That sounds like fun.  I bet the girls will have a blast.

Nini - sorry to hear about your missing funds.  I am always afraid I will loose cash.  I hope it turns up.  

I've been working on some stuff for our trip and I took pictures yesterday but photobucket is not cooperating.  I will post them when I get it figured out.  In the meantime I will show you my one and only Project Runway submission for last week.  I'm glad that I was able to make something for myself for our trip since at the the rate I'm going I will not get everything on my list completed.  This was a quick project but it took me a while to do the embroidery and it took forever to turn it right side out since the mickey heads didn't fit thru the narrow hole I left for the bottom of the strap:


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> In the spirit of moving the thread along to help Nini not miss the move.....
> 
> D~ I didn't comment on your pics as I already had on your PTR but I didn't want you to think I'm ignoring you.  Now get back to work!



I totally understand... I don't expect people to comment at both places.  

I am so sorry about the $100.  At least you know where it went, what a loving ds you must have.

On the flip side... if one of my dds came home from school with a $100 bill - me, as a parent, would call the parents of the child who gave it to them, and insist on giving it back.  I feel - that if those parents knew about it - they should call you and double check that this was really the intended purpose for that $$, because that is just a lot of $$ to give to someone with out some sort of explaination.  Now, if the child didn't tell their parents about the $$ - that's a different story - but I would still wonder, as a parent, where my child was getting all this $$ to buy super neat things, if I didn't give it to him/her... and at some point, I would ask the child about it, and make it right to the people.  Does any of this make sense?

D~  <---- who had a change of plans today and has to run to town early - will be sewing all afternoon though (minus a walk with my neighbor).


----------



## babynala

I updated my signature per Lisa's directions and now it goes to the new Give Site and not go daddy.  If you modify the signature link then it should work.  Thanks Lisa!



NiniMorris said:


> The money saga continues...
> 
> My DS9 (special needs) just told us he took the money to school and gave it to a little boy in his class because he said he was poor.
> 
> He actually gave him the $100 bill and a $1.00 bill.
> 
> My DS has no concept of money.  If you tell him something costs a dollar, you might as well be telling him a million.  We explain money in terms of $5 will buy you a McDonald's meal...and everything else is built on how many McDonald's meals you can buy with that amount.
> 
> My DS train of thought was we are going to Disney again, and this little boy has never been, so he must be poor.
> 
> While I love the compassion my DS has...it is really difficult to explain to him that he can't take money without asking.  He just doesn't get it...
> 
> 
> At least I can stop worrying about the money and trying to find it...although, my kitchen has never been cleaner!
> 
> 
> Nini


Oh my, this is a sweet story and I'm glad you didn't loose the money but I can feel your frustration.  $100 is alot of happy meals.  I am wondering why the parents of the other child have not figured out that their son has $100 and where he got it from.  

Maybe you could contact the child's parents and say that you are just trying to confirm that your DS gave him some money?????


----------



## cogero

babynala said:


> I've been working on some stuff for our trip and I took pictures yesterday but photobucket is not cooperating.  I will post them when I get it figured out.  In the meantime I will show you my one and only Project Runway submission for last week.  I'm glad that I was able to make something for myself for our trip since at the the rate I'm going I will not get everything on my list completed.  This was a quick project but it took me a while to do the embroidery and it took forever to turn it right side out since the mickey heads didn't fit thru the narrow hole I left for the bottom of the strap:



This is fabulous did you use a tutorial?

I went shopping with the kids this AM. DD needed a few things. Do you know i had a problem finding Cardigans? We finally found 2 she liked in Childrens Place.

I also went to JoAnns because I wanted to see the Disney Corduroy They had Rapunzel, Princesses and Some Dora. Nothing for boys  I did buy fabric DDs Christmas Skirt for Disney and some super soft denim and corduroy for the boy.

Also bought a picture frame and elastic. No idea why I go in with a budget and it is blown to smithereens Every time.


----------



## NiniMorris

Unfortunately, the child in question comes from  a questionable home (oh the joys of living in a small town).  We are pretty sure that if the mom ever saw the money it is gone the way of either the local beer store or drug dealer by now...

Thanks for the good thoughts....


Now, let's get moving.......

Nini


----------



## ellenbenny

babynala said:


> I've been working on some stuff for our trip and I took pictures yesterday but photobucket is not cooperating.  I will post them when I get it figured out.  In the meantime I will show you my one and only Project Runway submission for last week.  I'm glad that I was able to make something for myself for our trip since at the the rate I'm going I will not get everything on my list completed.  This was a quick project but it took me a while to do the embroidery and it took forever to turn it right side out since the mickey heads didn't fit thru the narrow hole I left for the bottom of the strap:




I really love the camera strap!!   and I would also love to know if you used a tutorial.

Nini, glad you found out what happened to the money, sorry you are out $100 though.  Your DS has a truly big heart.


----------



## DMGeurts

Nini - I am so sorry...  At least your son is generous, and has empathy for people in bad situations.



babynala said:


> I've been working on some stuff for our trip and I took pictures yesterday but photobucket is not cooperating.  I will post them when I get it figured out.  In the meantime I will show you my one and only Project Runway submission for last week.  I'm glad that I was able to make something for myself for our trip since at the the rate I'm going I will not get everything on my list completed.  This was a quick project but it took me a while to do the embroidery and it took forever to turn it right side out since the mickey heads didn't fit thru the narrow hole I left for the bottom of the strap:



I totally loved this - and really want to make one as a pin lanyard - it was super cute!  I want to know if you used a tutorial, as well.  

D~


----------



## mphalens

mommy2mrb said:


> remember me with the







miprender said:


> I loved doing themed Halloween costume. Last year they went as Woody, Jesse and Buzz.  This year we have a Ghostbuster, SwampFire (from Ben10) and a Vampire Girl.  All store bought as I don't have time to make them.
> 
> If you did a Wizard of Oz theme they wouldn't be the Scarecrow, TinMan and Lion?
> 
> 
> What a bunch of cutie pies. It must be so sad to leave them.
> We are fortunate that both my mother and mother in law babysit each one day a week so I can work and they get to spend time with them.
> 
> Get some rest.  A nice feature on my machine is it tells me when I am running out of bobbin thread.



I think I have to give up on the theme this year - unless maybe I can convince Phalen to be some sort of underwater creature . . . but that chance is SLIM . . . Finn woke up this morning and asked if we were going to get the stuff to make his Gilly costume today 

SO jealous you have in-town babysitters!  Although, I don't EVER want to live in the same town as my ILs . . . but I wish my parents were close enough to babysit!!!

And jealous of a machine that tells you when the bobbin is going to run out!!!



dianemom2 said:


> I did a mermaid outfit for my niece because she just adores mermaids.  It was really easy.  I didn't use a tutorial.  I had a mermaid costume from McCalls and I looked at it for some ideas but it was just crazy difficult.  This is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a breeze to make.  I whipped it up in about an hour.



Okay - how'd you do the tail/foot opening???



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *taking a break from the sewing room where i have been getting chumy with my seam ripper!! we even have pet names for each other...i call her my 'BFF'
> and she calls me the 'DESTROYER!' But we'll work it out, we always do!
> DD Candice called last night to say she & hubs had to work so wouldn't be able to go to the local festavil today,but the girls will be in the parade!!! it's just a small town thing called 'Clermont Days' with craft booths,food,bounce houses,pony rides etc...and all you have to do to be in the parade is show up with candy and follow the leader! hehe so the girls Mimi { step g'ma on dad's side} will ride in the truck with them while Papa drives,Mimi is wearing a Tink outfit and asked the girls to wear one of thier dresses i made them for disney! so they princess's will throw out candy today!
> they will be wearing Ariel,Aruroa { sleeping blooty! } and Snow White! love the ariel but it doesn't scream Ariel but she lovd it so thats good! ran out of time and worked with what i had...not my applique,ci cut the bodice form a window vallance,the sheer fabric is from a window panel ! it was her fave part...
> cya all late rto catch up ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SO  CUTE!!!!



NiniMorris said:


> The money saga continues...
> 
> My DS9 (special needs) just told us he took the money to school and gave it to a little boy in his class because he said he was poor.
> 
> He actually gave him the $100 bill and a $1.00 bill.
> 
> My DS has no concept of money.  If you tell him something costs a dollar, you might as well be telling him a million.  We explain money in terms of $5 will buy you a McDonald's meal...and everything else is built on how many McDonald's meals you can buy with that amount.
> 
> My DS train of thought was we are going to Disney again, and this little boy has never been, so he must be poor.
> 
> While I love the compassion my DS has...it is really difficult to explain to him that he can't take money without asking.  He just doesn't get it...
> 
> 
> At least I can stop worrying about the money and trying to find it...although, my kitchen has never been cleaner!
> 
> 
> Nini



Oh Nini!!!  Your sweet sweet DS!   



cogero said:


> I also went to JoAnns because I wanted to see the Disney Corduroy They had Rapunzel, Princesses and Some Dora. Nothing for boys  I did buy fabric DDs Christmas Skirt for Disney and some super soft denim and corduroy for the boy.



Darn!  I was hoping for some cute boy corduroy!!!



NiniMorris said:


> Unfortunately, the child in question comes from  a questionable home (oh the joys of living in a small town).  We are pretty sure that if the mom ever saw the money it is gone the way of either the local beer store or drug dealer by now...
> 
> Thanks for the good thoughts....
> 
> 
> Now, let's get moving.......
> 
> Nini



  That's so sad 


QUESTION:

Where can I find an inexpensive 2T/3T-ish size NUDE long sleeve leotard????

And, in another effort to move things along - I'll share a picture of MY first trip to Disney - which was Thanksgiving Weekend (we flew to Orlando on Thanksgiving Day) when I was 4. . . And part of the reason we planned our upcoming trip for the week after Thanksgiving, to sort of "tie-in" with that trip, since this will be my boys first time staying on property


----------



## tricia

Well, in the interest of moving thing along I have a couple of things I finished this week and haven't posted yet.  Not even sure if I can do this from my iPad, but her goes.  

The first is a dress for my little cousin, the bodice is the precious dress and the skirts are from an Ottobre.




IMG_7936 by tricialee22, on Flickr


----------



## tricia

Am
Nd I also made a purse for her mother.  She used to work with rescues (stays home with her kids right now), and that is why we choose that embroidery.




IMG_7938 by tricialee22, on Flickr




IMG_7944 by tricialee22, on Flickr


----------



## cogero

tricia said:


> Well, in the interest of moving thing along I have a couple of things I finished this week and haven't posted yet.  Not even sure if I can do this from my iPad, but her goes.
> 
> The first is a dress for my little cousin, the bodice is the precious dress and the skirts are from an Ottobre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7936 by tricialee22, on Flickr



Adorable. Love the colors on this



tricia said:


> Am
> Nd I also made a purse for her mother.  She used to work with rescues (stays home with her kids right now), and that is why we choose that embroidery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7938 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7944 by tricialee22, on Flickr



This bag is just wonderful. Some day I will try a bag


----------



## dianemom2

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So cute!  They'll be the 3 most adorable princesses in the parade!



DMGeurts said:


> ROFL  You are too funny!
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted to say - because I missed your quote this morning.  I am so very thankful that all of your testing came back OK... I've been thinking of you and praying for you these last few days, and I am really relieved for you.  I can't imagine how scary that must be to have to go through that all the time.


Thanks a bunch D! It is strange but you sort of get used to living with cancer and its scariness.  The only times I really get tense about it during the wait between when I have the scan and when I go to see the oncologist.  When they do my vitals before I see the oncologist, they always comment on how my blood pressure is a bit high that day.



NiniMorris said:


> The money saga continues...
> 
> My DS9 (special needs) just told us he took the money to school and gave it to a little boy in his class because he said he was poor.
> 
> He actually gave him the $100 bill and a $1.00 bill.
> 
> My DS has no concept of money.  If you tell him something costs a dollar, you might as well be telling him a million.  We explain money in terms of $5 will buy you a McDonald's meal...and everything else is built on how many McDonald's meals you can buy with that amount.
> 
> My DS train of thought was we are going to Disney again, and this little boy has never been, so he must be poor.
> 
> While I love the compassion my DS has...it is really difficult to explain to him that he can't take money without asking.  He just doesn't get it...
> 
> 
> At least I can stop worrying about the money and trying to find it...although, my kitchen has never been cleaner!
> 
> Nini


At least you know your little guy has a generous heart.  And you have a nice clean kitchen now.  Maybe the other kid's mom didn't find the money and the little boy will have his own little emergency fund now.  It has to be scary to live with a mom who is drunk or using or both!



babynala said:


> I am way to scared to mess with the bobbin tension.  I have heard the suggestion to purchase another bobbin case and never touch the tension on that one.  I'm impressed that Nini can adjust hers back and forth.
> 
> 
> What great news.  I hope you get a chance to celebrate this weekend.
> 
> 
> I've been working on some stuff for our trip and I took pictures yesterday but photobucket is not cooperating.  I will post them when I get it figured out.  In the meantime I will show you my one and only Project Runway submission for last week.  I'm glad that I was able to make something for myself for our trip since at the the rate I'm going I will not get everything on my list completed.  This was a quick project but it took me a while to do the embroidery and it took forever to turn it right side out since the mickey heads didn't fit thru the narrow hole I left for the bottom of the strap:


Good idea to buy another bobbin case to use just for shirring.  I will look into how much they cost.  

I doubt I actually get to celebrate this weekend since DH is still feeling pretty sick.  I think he has a virus.  He's tired and running a low fever.

I love the camera strap.  How did you make it?



cogero said:


> I went shopping with the kids this AM. DD needed a few things. Do you know i had a problem finding Cardigans? We finally found 2 she liked in Childrens Place.
> 
> I also went to JoAnns because I wanted to see the Disney Corduroy They had Rapunzel, Princesses and Some Dora. Nothing for boys  I did buy fabric DDs Christmas Skirt for Disney and some super soft denim and corduroy for the boy.



Too bad you don't live near us, I sold tons and tons of girls clothes at our yard sale last weekend.  I have my "regular" customers who come to  buy stuff twice a year.  I still have one large storage bin of stuff left to get rid of.  I guess I will put it up on ebay this coming week.  

I looked for the corduroy when I was at Joanns yesterday. Our store had none at all.



mphalens said:


> Okay - how'd you do the tail/foot opening???
> 
> QUESTION:
> 
> Where can I find an inexpensive 2T/3T-ish size NUDE long sleeve leotard????
> 
> And, in another effort to move things along - I'll share a picture of MY first trip to Disney - which was Thanksgiving Weekend (we flew to Orlando on Thanksgiving Day) when I was 4. . . And part of the reason we planned our upcoming trip for the week after Thanksgiving, to sort of "tie-in" with that trip, since this will be my boys first time staying on property



The opening for the feet is an opening in the seam along the bottom side of the tail. The feet come out through the part of the tail that is sort of curved up in the picture.  Then she carries the tail around with that loop on the end.  She usually just lets the tail drag behind her but for Halloween that is not safe so she'll just put the loop over her arm and carry it around.

Love your picture of you on your first trip to Disney.  I wonder if my parents still have the pictures of us on our first trip there.  I know we went to Disneyland in California when I was 3 or 4.  Then we went to Disney World in Orlando when I was about 10.



tricia said:


> Well, in the interest of moving thing along I have a couple of things I finished this week and haven't posted yet.  Not even sure if I can do this from my iPad, but her goes.
> 
> The first is a dress for my little cousin, the bodice is the precious dress and the skirts are from an Ottobre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7936 by tricialee22, on Flickr


That is very, very cute!  Was it hard to combine the patterns?

Enough of my wasting time.  I need to go and get to work!


----------



## idofabric

clhemsath said:


> Hi Everyone~
> 
> So, in the spirit of helping move us along and because I can't spell, I am going to ask again.
> 
> I got my Brother 780D in May and I have been embroidering along on mostly cotton that I then use to make dresses.  I am going to embroider my first t-shirt this weekend and I wanted to check in with you all on which stabilizer you use.  I think you answered this question before, but I saved that answer on my work computer (which is thankfully still at work for the work part, not the sewing part) and I have tried searching, but I must not be spelling stabilizer right or something.
> 
> Also, I have been putting heat and bond light under every piece of fabric I use for the embroidery machine,  Did I read somewhere (maybe Facebook?) that you all don't do that?  Just hold in place?  That would save some money and time if I didn't do that.
> 
> I am really afraid it will pucker or shrink up after it has been washed.  I had that happen before when I used my mom's machine.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I haven't read up to see if anyone else answered this yet..I am stil trying to read the first 200+ pages...
However, I just did a class with the Floriani people, and I am using their stabilizers, which I love. They said the difference in their stuff is that there is a tiny bit of silicon in every product...It has worked very well so far for me! I still own and use every thing from Sulky to the Viking brand stuff, to Doctor table paper...and sometimes iron on freezer paper, thing plastic cling wrap, and in a pinch old Tshirts under the new Tshirt-at a cross grain, and then I stick them together with a heavy spray of starch or temp. quilt spray like when you stick top+batting+backing....Late at night is a great time to improvize. I have even used Polar Fleese under some stuff...

When I do applique I always wash or preshrink every thing, incluing any interfacing I might use. I take my Rowenta steamer and have it on High Steam, and hold it about 1 inch above any fusible stablizer. For Cottons I wash it all, as soon as I get it home...and then hide it, 'cause DH understands why I need fabric,trim,button,thread, but no always why I need so much of it all...Oh, Men...But I don't starch the cottons till I am ready to use it, and then I use a heavy starch, in a spray bottle, outside, and I let it be asorbed so it doesn't flake off when ironed...

If I am using silk I pre wash, and iron it while it is damp, Wool...I wash in hot, dry in hot, with an old towel, several times, so it will shrink. LOVE to shrink wool, but doen't work to well in a front load washer.

Metaltic/plastic/poly fabric I try to use the iron to shrink. Ditto with velvet. Ultra suede I wash, cause I it will sometimes get a little softer..

Wait, I got off track, I think...
When I embroidery by machine, with a hoop, I don't hoop things most of the time. I hoop the stablzer, and then use the Baste function. I get better placement that way. Not sure all machines have this? It sews a little square around the design, in removeable stitches. I do NOT do this on any fabric that will leave holes. On Tshirts I do use a knit needle on some designs, or at least to baste, as it seperates the fibers, doesn't pierce and cut them. Which is also why I like to use a soft knit stablizer that I can leave under the designs so it will not distort the shirt.
And what type of thread are you using? I have several old MatchBox car boxes of thread(7, and they hold over 100 spools of some threads..., see remark about DH and hoarding..), and most of it is rayon, or cotton...and a few dozen metaltic stuff, and some quilting cotton spools. 
However, with T's and bath towels I like to use 100% Poly. Gasp..cause it doesn't fade, shrink, or distort a lot. But if you iron your embroidery stuff(which I was taught to do on the reverse side, with a cloth over it...), it can melt..I do like the big spools I got when I got my new software, which I WILL learn to use...

I do not pre shrink cotton Ts if I am using cotton thread. I pray I remember to wash it on cool/warm and dry the same. HA, never happens so far. 

Hope this helped...if you got throught it all! Wish we could all do a big conference call/meet and just teach each other stuff! or at least calls...


----------



## cogero

Andrea wanted to let you know I received the fabric you sent me. thanks it should be more than enough.

I have been wasting time since I got home going to tape up the paint sample I bought for DDs room though I thinkw we may go even darker.


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> The money saga continues...
> 
> My DS9 (special needs) just told us he took the money to school and gave it to a little boy in his class because he said he was poor.
> 
> He actually gave him the $100 bill and a $1.00 bill.
> 
> My DS has no concept of money.  If you tell him something costs a dollar, you might as well be telling him a million.  We explain money in terms of $5 will buy you a McDonald's meal...and everything else is built on how many McDonald's meals you can buy with that amount.
> 
> My DS train of thought was we are going to Disney again, and this little boy has never been, so he must be poor.
> 
> While I love the compassion my DS has...it is really difficult to explain to him that he can't take money without asking.  He just doesn't get it...
> 
> 
> At least I can stop worrying about the money and trying to find it...although, my kitchen has never been cleaner!
> 
> 
> Nini


I'm glad you found out where the money went.  I think I now need to go hide all our money from the kids (I have a few $100 bills as well).  I could so see my kids doing something like that.  Mine have a concept of money, but they also seem to have this concept that mom and dad can just replace it.  Your ds did a very sweet thing and what was right in his heart.  Would he be able to comprehend a lesson out of this -- such as have him sell a few of his toys to help earn some of the money back?  I so hope your quilt sells fast!



babynala said:


> I am way to scared to mess with the bobbin tension.  I have heard the suggestion to purchase another bobbin case and never touch the tension on that one.  I'm impressed that Nini can adjust hers back and forth.
> 
> YIKES, I can't imagine working so many crazy hours and I'm feeling really bad that I don't have a project runway submission.  Unless of course I finish this Rapunzel dress I started yesterday but I doubt that will happen.
> 
> I've been working on some stuff for our trip and I took pictures yesterday but photobucket is not cooperating.  I will post them when I get it figured out.  In the meantime I will show you my one and only Project Runway submission for last week.  I'm glad that I was able to make something for myself for our trip since at the the rate I'm going I will not get everything on my list completed.  This was a quick project but it took me a while to do the embroidery and it took forever to turn it right side out since the mickey heads didn't fit thru the narrow hole I left for the bottom of the strap:


I never thought of getting another bobbin case.  My machine is so cheap though that a second bobbin case would likely cost as much as a new machine!

I hope you can get your dress finished and submitted ~ the deadline (I think) isn't until Monday evening.  You have two full days if I am correct.

I love your camera strap.  When I was little I saw someone at Dis with a Mickey camera strap and have wanted one ever since.  Of course, my good camera broke and all I have is a crappy point and shoot.  Hmm, Christmas is just around the corner.


I totally messed up Marianne's quote -- that's OK, I'll go back and grab it and help us move along.


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> I think I have to give up on the theme this year - unless maybe I can convince Phalen to be some sort of underwater creature . . . but that chance is SLIM . . . Finn woke up this morning and asked if we were going to get the stuff to make his Gilly costume today
> 
> QUESTION:
> 
> Where can I find an inexpensive 2T/3T-ish size NUDE long sleeve leotard????
> 
> And, in another effort to move things along - I'll share a picture of MY first trip to Disney - which was Thanksgiving Weekend (we flew to Orlando on Thanksgiving Day) when I was 4. . . And part of the reason we planned our upcoming trip for the week after Thanksgiving, to sort of "tie-in" with that trip, since this will be my boys first time staying on property


Would he want to be something scary like a shark?  I have experience in the shark department!  How 'bout a sea monster?  A jelly fish?

I think you might have a hard time finding a nude leotard.  And if you find one it will likely be expensive.  You'd have to look at a dance store but your best bet might be on line.

I love your pic!  So cool that you have a pic with Minnie!



tricia said:


> Well, in the interest of moving thing along I have a couple of things I finished this week and haven't posted yet.  Not even sure if I can do this from my iPad, but her goes.
> 
> The first is a dress for my little cousin, the bodice is the precious dress and the skirts are from an Ottobre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7936 by tricialee22, on Flickr


I love this!!!!  I have always wanted to do a square or rectangular skirt.  The fabrics you used are great.



tricia said:


> Am
> Nd I also made a purse for her mother.  She used to work with rescues (stays home with her kids right now), and that is why we choose that embroidery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7938 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7944 by tricialee22, on Flickr


You do amazing work!  



cogero said:


> Andrea wanted to let you know I received the fabric you sent me. thanks it should be more than enough.
> 
> I have been wasting time since I got home going to tape up the paint sample I bought for DDs room though I thinkw we may go even darker.


Glad it arrived -- I hope it's not too stiff.  I bought several of those fabrics and that is the only one that is really stiff and of course I didn't notice it in the store.


----------



## VBAndrea

MARIANNE

I am having a hard time finding nude in toddler sizes, but found this:
http://www.instepdancesupply.com/long-sleeve-leotard-by-capezio.html

I would honestly call to verify the size and color though b/c most places that carry nude do not have toddler sizes (and they are not as expensive as I thought).


----------



## clhemsath

D~
You have inspired me to procrastinate on the embroidery on the t-shirt all day to make this:











No, her dress is far from perfect, but I just DREW it!  I am pretty happy with the overall dress and now I am ready to make the matching doll dresses to the big girl Feliz I am going to start tomorrow.

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


>



This is so cute!  You are so adorable Marianne!



tricia said:


> Well, in the interest of moving thing along I have a couple of things I finished this week and haven't posted yet.  Not even sure if I can do this from my iPad, but her goes.
> 
> The first is a dress for my little cousin, the bodice is the precious dress and the skirts are from an Ottobre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7936 by tricialee22, on Flickr



Awesome!



tricia said:


> Am
> Nd I also made a purse for her mother.  She used to work with rescues (stays home with her kids right now), and that is why we choose that embroidery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7938 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7944 by tricialee22, on Flickr



I just love this purse... especially love the cherries/skull embroidery on the strap.  TDF!



clhemsath said:


> D~
> You have inspired me to procrastinate on the embroidery on the t-shirt all day to make this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, her dress is far from perfect, but I just DREW it!  I am pretty happy with the overall dress and now I am ready to make the matching doll dresses to the big girl Feliz I am going to start tomorrow.
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!



I am so glad I could inspire someone!    Excellent job!  

D~


----------



## miprender

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> * cya all late rto catch up ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



They will be so cute in the parade.



NiniMorris said:


> The money saga continues...
> 
> My DS9 (special needs) just told us he took the money to school and gave it to a little boy in his class because he said he was poor.
> 
> He actually gave him the $100 bill and a $1.00 bill.
> 
> My DS has no concept of money.  If you tell him something costs a dollar, you might as well be telling him a million.  We explain money in terms of $5 will buy you a McDonald's meal...and everything else is built on how many McDonald's meals you can buy with that amount.
> 
> My DS train of thought was we are going to Disney again, and this little boy has never been, so he must be poor.
> 
> While I love the compassion my DS has...it is really difficult to explain to him that he can't take money without asking.  He just doesn't get it...
> 
> 
> At least I can stop worrying about the money and trying to find it...although, my kitchen has never been cleaner!
> 
> 
> Nini



What a sweet story. So sad about the money but his heart was in the right place. 



babynala said:


> I've been working on some stuff for our trip and I took pictures yesterday but photobucket is not cooperating.  I will post them when I get it figured out.  In the meantime I will show you my one and only Project Runway submission for last week.  I'm glad that I was able to make something for myself for our trip since at the the rate I'm going I will not get everything on my list completed.  This was a quick project but it took me a while to do the embroidery and it took forever to turn it right side out since the mickey heads didn't fit thru the narrow hole I left for the bottom of the strap:



I LOVE this camera strap. I made one out of some Micky Flannel for our trip in the summer but it is already falling apart.

I would love to know how you made this.




DMGeurts said:


> IOn the flip side... if one of my dds came home from school with a $100 bill - me, as a parent, would call the parents of the child who gave it to them, and insist on giving it back.  I feel - that if those parents knew about it - they should call you and double check that this was really the intended purpose for that $$, because that is just a lot of $$ to give to someone with out some sort of explaination.  Now, if the child didn't tell their parents about the $$ - that's a different story - but I would still wonder, as a parent, where my child was getting all this $$ to buy super neat things, if I didn't give it to him/her... and at some point, I would ask the child about it, and make it right to the people.  Does any of this make sense?
> 
> D~  <---- who had a change of plans today and has to run to town early - will be sewing all afternoon though (minus a walk with my neighbor).



I was thinking the same thing.  But I saw Nini posted that the family has a questionable reputation



mphalens said:


> I think I have to give up on the theme this year - unless maybe I can convince Phalen to be some sort of underwater creature . . . but that chance is SLIM . . . Finn woke up this morning and asked if we were going to get the stuff to make his Gilly costume today
> 
> And, in another effort to move things along - I'll share a picture of MY first trip to Disney - which was Thanksgiving Weekend (we flew to Orlando on Thanksgiving Day) when I was 4. . . And part of the reason we planned our upcoming trip for the week after Thanksgiving, to sort of "tie-in" with that trip, since this will be my boys first time staying on property



DH's sister (who lives in CT) reminds me how lucky I am all the time as she gets no help from her inlaws who live in the same town.

Love the picture when you were a child. I know we went to Disney as a kid. I think I was in 5th grade but hardly any pictures were taken and not even sure where they are. My parents were never big photo people. I think that is why I am the complete opposite. I need pictures of everything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   <----- Would Cheryl be proud of my smilie




tricia said:


> Well, in the interest of moving thing along I have a couple of things I finished this week and haven't posted yet.  Not even sure if I can do this from my iPad, but her goes.
> 
> The first is a dress for my little cousin, the bodice is the precious dress and the skirts are from an Ottobre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7936 by tricialee22, on Flickr



Love this dress and the fabric. Also love the bag. 



idofabric said:


> I haven't read up to see if anyone else answered this yet..I am stil trying to read the first 200+ pages...
> However, I just did a class with the Floriani people, and I am using their stabilizers, which I love. ...



I took a class with them last fall and really learned alot about different stabilizers and their products. I love their embroidery thread the best. It just seems to have a special shine to it.♥



clhemsath said:


> D~
> You have inspired me to procrastinate on the embroidery on the t-shirt all day to make this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, her dress is far from perfect, but I just DREW it!  I am pretty happy with the overall dress and now I am ready to make the matching doll dresses to the big girl Feliz I am going to start tomorrow.
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!



That came out really cute.


----------



## mommy2mrb

NiniMorris said:


> The money saga continues...
> 
> My DS9 (special needs) just told us he took the money to school and gave it to a little boy in his class because he said he was poor.
> 
> He actually gave him the $100 bill and a $1.00 bill.
> 
> My DS has no concept of money.  If you tell him something costs a dollar, you might as well be telling him a million.  We explain money in terms of $5 will buy you a McDonald's meal...and everything else is built on how many McDonald's meals you can buy with that amount.
> 
> My DS train of thought was we are going to Disney again, and this little boy has never been, so he must be poor.
> 
> While I love the compassion my DS has...it is really difficult to explain to him that he can't take money without asking.  He just doesn't get it...
> 
> 
> At least I can stop worrying about the money and trying to find it...although, my kitchen has never been cleaner!
> 
> 
> Nini



so sweet your DS wanted to help out his friend....hope it went for food instead of the booze and drugs.


----------



## 1308Miles

WARNING: picture overload ahead!

Hi everyone! 

I have been SO busy sewing for our upcoming trip (but I have been religiously reading the thread...just not commenting!) I have been SO inspired by you all - I would have never thought to 'frankenpattern'if it hadn't been for you all...so, thank you!

Wayyyyy TMTQ - but I LOVE the Mickey head camera strap (may just have to CASE if you don't mind!) Did you have a tut for that or just wing it? 

Also - Nini - hats off to your SN DS for being so caring and compassionate. I, too, hope that the money went toward food and not booze or drugs. 

Tricia - LOVE that purse! 

Dorine - your AG dresses are TDF. I have enough trouble sewing for my 2 & 6 year old...you are SO patient to sew for teeny-tiny 18" dolls!

Chiara - LOVE the vaca pics (esp the  flag Mickey heads...I have major embroidery machine envy.)

Marianne - Can't wait to see the Gil costume. My DD is obsessed with Bubble Guppies too.

In the interest of moving things along, I thought I'd post a few of my customs that I've been slaving away on for the past few months:

Minnie Mouse dress: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lilo dress for Ohana Best Friends breakfast:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Minnie-inspired stripwork jumper: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




POTC-inspired dress (wish I didn't photograph this on a black background!): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




POTC-inspired bowling shirt for DS: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jessie-inspired SS: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cinderella ballgown for MNSSHP: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




closeup of the sparkly satin: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Prince Charming outfit for MNSSHP: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mickey tee & matching Madras plaid shorts: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ruffle capris and SS (totally CASEd from someone on here -thanks!)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Incredibles tees for both DH & DS (hand-embroidered...that was exhausting!): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mickey tie & suspenders tee for DS (also making one for DH!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Airplane bags for DD & DS: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've also made several other outfits that I haven't posted yet...I'll have to add those soon! I'm WHOOPED...but loving creating all these things for my kids.


----------



## mkwj

1308Miles said:


> Minnie Mouse dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo dress for Ohana Best Friends breakfast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie-inspired stripwork jumper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POTC-inspired dress (wish I didn't photograph this on a black background!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POTC-inspired bowling shirt for DS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessie-inspired SS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella ballgown for MNSSHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of the sparkly satin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Charming outfit for MNSSHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey tee & matching Madras plaid shorts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruffle capris and SS (totally CASEd from someone on here -thanks!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incredibles tees for both DH & DS (hand-embroidered...that was exhausting!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey tie & suspenders tee for DS (also making one for DH!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airplane bags for DD & DS:



Oh my goodness!!!! These are all adorable.  I LOVE the first Minnie Dress.  I keep looking at that pattern.  It is so timeless and one of my favorites.  You really did a great job on everything.

Marianne, love the picture.  That is just adorable.  I need to go dig up mine.  I was 2 for my first trip.  Our pictures aren't that great.  Polaroids and no zoom.  

Also love the camera strap.  I made one for our trip, but yours puts mine to shame.  

I got two more shirts done today.  Still have 3 more, and two dresses for dd.  Oh and I need to make the kids autograph books.  Nothing like waiting until the last minute to get everything done.


----------



## mkwj

Oh forgot the AG dress is very cute.  I can't believe you drew the pattern out.  That is pretty impressive.  

I realized after I posted I have two more outfits for dd, and ds.  We are spending half the day at MK on the 1st and then heading to Gainsville to tailgate for the Alabama-Florida game.  I need to make the kids something for that day.  I can do it...I can do it....I can do it.....

(also adding to the post count, as I would like to make the move before we leave)


----------



## Meshell2002

1308Miles said:


> WARNING: picture overload ahead!
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have been SO busy sewing for our upcoming trip (but I have been religiously reading the thread...just not commenting!) I have been SO inspired by you all - I would have never thought to 'frankenpattern'if it hadn't been for you all...so, thank you!
> 
> Wayyyyy TMTQ - but I LOVE the Mickey head camera strap (may just have to CASE if you don't mind!) Did you have a tut for that or just wing it?
> 
> Also - Nini - hats off to your SN DS for being so caring and compassionate. I, too, hope that the money went toward food and not booze or drugs.
> 
> Tricia - LOVE that purse!
> 
> Dorine - your AG dresses are TDF. I have enough trouble sewing for my 2 & 6 year old...you are SO patient to sew for teeny-tiny 18" dolls!
> 
> Chiara - LOVE the vaca pics (esp the  flag Mickey heads...I have major embroidery machine envy.)
> 
> Marianne - Can't wait to see the Gil costume. My DD is obsessed with Bubble Guppies too.
> 
> In the interest of moving things along, I thought I'd post a few of my customs that I've been slaving away on for the past few months:
> 
> Minnie Mouse dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo dress for Ohana Best Friends breakfast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie-inspired stripwork jumper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POTC-inspired dress (wish I didn't photograph this on a black background!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POTC-inspired bowling shirt for DS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessie-inspired SS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella ballgown for MNSSHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of the sparkly satin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Charming outfit for MNSSHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey tee & matching Madras plaid shorts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruffle capris and SS (totally CASEd from someone on here -thanks!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incredibles tees for both DH & DS (hand-embroidered...that was exhausting!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey tie & suspenders tee for DS (also making one for DH!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airplane bags for DD & DS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also made several other outfits that I haven't posted yet...I'll have to add those soon! I'm WHOOPED...but loving creating all these things for my kids.



Love the outfits!


----------



## tricia

clhemsath said:


> D~
> You have inspired me to procrastinate on the embroidery on the t-shirt all day to make this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, her dress is far from perfect, but I just DREW it!  I am pretty happy with the overall dress and now I am ready to make the matching doll dresses to the big girl Feliz I am going to start tomorrow.
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!



Awesome job, especially for a first draft.  I don't think I could do it that well even if I spent a week on it. 



1308Miles said:


> WARNING: picture overload ahead!
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse dress:




Everything is wonderfull, such classic stuff.


----------



## tricia

And thanks for all the compliments on the dress and the purse.  I entered the purse in Lemon Squeezys Purse Week challenge, so if I make the top ten I will be back bugging for votes.  

The dress wasn't too hard to frankenpattern.  I compared the width of the bodice pieces on 1 pattern to the other, and then cut the skirt size that corresponded best.  Since neither skirt is gathered I had to be a little fussy about this, but it came out fine.


----------



## cogero

1308Miles said:


> WARNING: picture overload ahead!
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have been SO busy sewing for our upcoming trip (but I have been religiously reading the thread...just not commenting!) I have been SO inspired by you all - I would have never thought to 'frankenpattern'if it hadn't been for you all...so, thank you!
> 
> Wayyyyy TMTQ - but I LOVE the Mickey head camera strap (may just have to CASE if you don't mind!) Did you have a tut for that or just wing it?
> 
> Also - Nini - hats off to your SN DS for being so caring and compassionate. I, too, hope that the money went toward food and not booze or drugs.
> 
> Tricia - LOVE that purse!
> 
> Dorine - your AG dresses are TDF. I have enough trouble sewing for my 2 & 6 year old...you are SO patient to sew for teeny-tiny 18" dolls!
> 
> Chiara - LOVE the vaca pics (esp the  flag Mickey heads...I have major embroidery machine envy.)
> 
> Marianne - Can't wait to see the Gil costume. My DD is obsessed with Bubble Guppies too.
> 
> In the interest of moving things along, I thought I'd post a few of my customs that I've been slaving away on for the past few months:
> 
> Minnie Mouse dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo dress for Ohana Best Friends breakfast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie-inspired stripwork jumper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POTC-inspired dress (wish I didn't photograph this on a black background!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POTC-inspired bowling shirt for DS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessie-inspired SS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella ballgown for MNSSHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of the sparkly satin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Charming outfit for MNSSHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey tee & matching Madras plaid shorts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruffle capris and SS (totally CASEd from someone on here -thanks!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incredibles tees for both DH & DS (hand-embroidered...that was exhausting!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey tie & suspenders tee for DS (also making one for DH!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airplane bags for DD & DS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also made several other outfits that I haven't posted yet...I'll have to add those soon! I'm WHOOPED...but loving creating all these things for my kids.



Okay I love them all but I think I love the plaid shorts the best.


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> MARIANNE
> 
> I am having a hard time finding nude in toddler sizes, but found this:
> http://www.instepdancesupply.com/long-sleeve-leotard-by-capezio.html
> 
> I would honestly call to verify the size and color though b/c most places that carry nude do not have toddler sizes (and they are not as expensive as I thought).



OMG!  I think I  you!!!  I'm calling them on Monday!!!!



DMGeurts said:


> This is so cute!  You are so adorable Marianne!


Aw! thanks 



miprender said:


> DH's sister (who lives in CT) reminds me how lucky I am all the time as she gets no help from her inlaws who live in the same town.
> 
> Love the picture when you were a child. I know we went to Disney as a kid. I think I was in 5th grade but hardly any pictures were taken and not even sure where they are. My parents were never big photo people. I think that is why I am the complete opposite. I need pictures of everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <----- Would Cheryl be proud of my smilie



I will have to dig out the picture of me at Epcot - I am ROCKIN' a terrycloth tie-strap short-all thing (you know, that same look they brought back last summer for all the tiny teens???) and have a GREAT pose   I am very lucky that my mom and dad are both photo buffs and always had nice cameras that went everywhere . . . we didn't have a lot, but they both always needed a camera for work (mom was a travel agent and ran tours and dad is a builder) - so pictures we have.



1308Miles said:


> WARNING: picture overload ahead!
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have been SO busy sewing for our upcoming trip (but I have been religiously reading the thread...just not commenting!) I have been SO inspired by you all - I would have never thought to 'frankenpattern'if it hadn't been for you all...so, thank you!
> 
> Wayyyyy TMTQ - but I LOVE the Mickey head camera strap (may just have to CASE if you don't mind!) Did you have a tut for that or just wing it?
> 
> Also - Nini - hats off to your SN DS for being so caring and compassionate. I, too, hope that the money went toward food and not booze or drugs.
> 
> Tricia - LOVE that purse!
> 
> Dorine - your AG dresses are TDF. I have enough trouble sewing for my 2 & 6 year old...you are SO patient to sew for teeny-tiny 18" dolls!
> 
> Chiara - LOVE the vaca pics (esp the  flag Mickey heads...I have major embroidery machine envy.)
> 
> Marianne - Can't wait to see the Gil costume. My DD is obsessed with Bubble Guppies too.
> 
> In the interest of moving things along, I thought I'd post a few of my customs that I've been slaving away on for the past few months:
> 
> Minnie Mouse dress:


LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!


> Lilo dress for Ohana Best Friends breakfast:


 I want to case this for ME - is that crazy?


> Minnie-inspired stripwork jumper:


CUTENESS!!!


> POTC-inspired dress (wish I didn't photograph this on a black background!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POTC-inspired bowling shirt for DS:



LOVE THESE!!!!!



> Jessie-inspired SS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella ballgown for MNSSHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of the sparkly satin:



HOW ADORABLE ARE THESE????


> Prince Charming outfit for MNSSHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey tee & matching Madras plaid shorts:


SOOO Might need to CASE these too!!!


> ruffle capris and SS (totally CASEd from someone on here -thanks!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incredibles tees for both DH & DS (hand-embroidered...that was exhausting!):


WAIT - HAND EMBROIDERED???? Or Hand Applique???


> Mickey tie & suspenders tee for DS (also making one for DH!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE}
> Um - again - CUTENESS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Airplane bags for DD & DS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also made several other outfits that I haven't posted yet...I'll have to add those soon! I'm WHOOPED...but loving creating all these things for my kids.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see more!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> mkwj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh forgot the AG dress is very cute.  I can't believe you drew the pattern out.  That is pretty impressive.
> 
> I realized after I posted I have two more outfits for dd, and ds.  We are spending half the day at MK on the 1st and then heading to Gainsville to tailgate for the Alabama-Florida game.  I need to make the kids something for that day.  I can do it...I can do it....I can do it.....
> 
> (also adding to the post count, as I would like to make the move before we leave)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um - Can I TELL you how jealous my DH would be of that day????  1/2 day at MK 1/2 day at Gator Tailgating???  Heck, I'm jealous and I'm just a Gator fan by marriage!!!  Can't wait to see what you come up with!!!  Although - are you 'Bama fans or Gators???
> 
> 
> I promise a picture tomorrow - but I found the coolest "hidden pirate" fabric at Hancock ON SALE today!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

1308Miles said:


> WARNING: picture overload ahead!
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have been SO busy sewing for our upcoming trip (but I have been religiously reading the thread...just not commenting!) I have been SO inspired by you all - I would have never thought to 'frankenpattern'if it hadn't been for you all...so, thank you!
> 
> Wayyyyy TMTQ - but I LOVE the Mickey head camera strap (may just have to CASE if you don't mind!) Did you have a tut for that or just wing it?
> 
> Also - Nini - hats off to your SN DS for being so caring and compassionate. I, too, hope that the money went toward food and not booze or drugs.
> 
> Tricia - LOVE that purse!
> 
> Dorine - your AG dresses are TDF. I have enough trouble sewing for my 2 & 6 year old...you are SO patient to sew for teeny-tiny 18" dolls!
> 
> Chiara - LOVE the vaca pics (esp the  flag Mickey heads...I have major embroidery machine envy.)
> 
> Marianne - Can't wait to see the Gil costume. My DD is obsessed with Bubble Guppies too.
> 
> In the interest of moving things along, I thought I'd post a few of my customs that I've been slaving away on for the past few months:
> 
> Minnie Mouse dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo dress for Ohana Best Friends breakfast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie-inspired stripwork jumper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POTC-inspired dress (wish I didn't photograph this on a black background!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POTC-inspired bowling shirt for DS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessie-inspired SS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella ballgown for MNSSHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of the sparkly satin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Charming outfit for MNSSHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey tee & matching Madras plaid shorts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruffle capris and SS (totally CASEd from someone on here -thanks!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incredibles tees for both DH & DS (hand-embroidered...that was exhausting!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey tie & suspenders tee for DS (also making one for DH!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airplane bags for DD & DS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also made several other outfits that I haven't posted yet...I'll have to add those soon! I'm WHOOPED...but loving creating all these things for my kids.


*wow i love it ALL! they will be so cute! My faves are the pirate dress and the suspenders/tie tee! love it!
*


----------



## mkwj

mphalens said:


> Um - Can I TELL you how jealous my DH would be of that day????  1/2 day at MK 1/2 day at Gator Tailgating???  Heck, I'm jealous and I'm just a Gator fan by marriage!!!  Can't wait to see what you come up with!!!  Although - are you 'Bama fans or Gators???
> 
> 
> I promise a picture tomorrow - but I found the coolest "hidden pirate" fabric at Hancock ON SALE today!!!!



Sorry Marianne, I WILL NOT be doing any Gator tailgating.    I am a Bama fan all the way.  I probably won't do to much seeing as I don't have a whole lot of time.   On top of my stuff I also need to get 4 shirts done for someone else.  Has anyone by chance seen any crimson and white polka dot?


----------



## DMGeurts

1308Miles said:


> WARNING: picture overload ahead!
> 
> Lilo dress for Ohana Best Friends breakfast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie-inspired stripwork jumper:



I love, love, love it all... Do I really need to pick a favorite????  Soooo cute!

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

clhemsath said:


> D~
> You have inspired me to procrastinate on the embroidery on the t-shirt all day to make this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, her dress is far from perfect, but I just DREW it!  I am pretty happy with the overall dress and now I am ready to make the matching doll dresses to the big girl Feliz I am going to start tomorrow.
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!


Very impressive!  I have always wanted to try a Feliz.  Maybe I should try the doll version first.  I have the pattern and I'm sure based on the doll's measurement and smallest pattern size I might be able to sketch something out as well.  That way I could figure out if I actually wanted to make my dd the full size version or not.  The little frogs are so cute!  You did a fantastic job!


1308Miles said:


> WARNING: picture overload ahead!
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have been SO busy sewing for our upcoming trip (but I have been religiously reading the thread...just not commenting!) I have been SO inspired by you all - I would have never thought to 'frankenpattern'if it hadn't been for you all...so, thank you!
> 
> In the interest of moving things along, I thought I'd post a few of my customs that I've been slaving away on for the past few months:
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie-inspired stripwork jumper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POTC-inspired dress (wish I didn't photograph this on a black background!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POTC-inspired bowling shirt for DS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessie-inspired SS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey tee & matching Madras plaid shorts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruffle capris and SS (totally CASEd from someone on here -thanks!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey tie & suspenders tee for DS (also making one for DH!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also made several other outfits that I haven't posted yet...I'll have to add those soon! I'm WHOOPED...but loving creating all these things for my kids.


Everything is adorable!  In the interest of not going over my 25 pic limit I just kept up my personal favorites.  I really need to case your case -- that is so sweet and I love black and white together.  I love the plaid shorts set for your ds too.



mphalens said:


> OMG!  I think I  you!!!  I'm calling them on Monday!!!!


Don't fall in love just yet -- every other site I looked at that had nude would say "not in toddler sizes."  This is why I highly advise calling them first to verify.  I have a feeling they don't really have nude in toddler sizes.  

Another option would be to see if you could find a long sleeve t-shirt in a light beige color and then attach a tail to that.  I think the body suit would look more authentic, but the shirt would work.  My ds still wants to be a catfish   He has gone fishing all summer with dh and they fish for Catfish, so I guess that is his interest in being a catfish.  But really, couldn't he be something that's a little less intense for me to make?  I think a Gecko would be easier than a catfish and he's into geckos as they have one as a class pet, so I may do a little research and see if that would be more feasible for me to make and then suggest it -- I will not suggest it at all if it's too hard to make!


----------



## NiniMorris

Come on ladies...we only have 4 days, 19 hours, 21 minutes to get to 250...we CAN do it...Right?



Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> Come on ladies...we only have 4 days, 19 hours, 21 minutes to get to 250...we CAN do it...Right?
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



You are asking for more than 5 pages per day!!!!

I can let you know I will have pics to post of a birthday gift I making so those will go up today or tomorrow.  

And I need to check if a BG family received their gifts yet -- if they haven't received them yesterday they definitely should tomorrow, so I will post those pics too.

Then I have other BG things to work on, so no other pics from me fro some time.....


----------



## cogero

in the interest of helping Nini get this moved along I have a QUESTION

Does anyone have any simple baby girl gift ideas?

DH's partner just had their first baby a girl and I want to send a present. I am going to make a princess taggy blanket but I want to make something else too. We are also giving them a gift card too. these two just touched my heart so much because they tried having a baby for so long.

thanks


----------



## miprender

1308Miles said:


> WARNING: picture overload ahead!
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have been SO busy sewing for our upcoming trip (but I have been religiously reading the thread...just not commenting!) I have been SO inspired by you all - I would have never thought to 'frankenpattern'if it hadn't been for you all...so, thank you!
> 
> Incredibles tees for both DH & DS (hand-embroidered...that was exhausting!):



♥ ♥ Love all your outfits ♥ ♥  But if I ever get to MNSSCHP someday I want all of us to wear the Incredibles Shirts since we have the right amount of kids all in the right order 




tricia said:


> And thanks for all the compliments on the dress and the purse.  I entered the purse in Lemon Squeezys Purse Week challenge, so if I make the top ten I will be back bugging for votes.
> 
> The dress wasn't too hard to frankenpattern.  I compared the width of the bodice pieces on 1 pattern to the other, and then cut the skirt size that corresponded best.  Since neither skirt is gathered I had to be a little fussy about this, but it came out fine.



Let us know as I will help you out with some votes



cogero said:


> in the interest of helping Nini get this moved along I have a QUESTION
> 
> Does anyone have any simple baby girl gift ideas?
> 
> DH's partner just had their first baby a girl and I want to send a present. I am going to make a princess taggy blanket but I want to make something else too. We are also giving them a gift card too. these two just touched my heart so much because they tried having a baby for so long.
> 
> thanks



I saw a cute PIN on pinterest about making a onsie into a dress.


----------



## NiniMorris

cogero said:


> in the interest of helping Nini get this moved along I have a QUESTION
> 
> Does anyone have any simple baby girl gift ideas?
> 
> DH's partner just had their first baby a girl and I want to send a present. I am going to make a princess taggy blanket but I want to make something else too. We are also giving them a gift card too. these two just touched my heart so much because they tried having a baby for so long.
> 
> thanks



I have discovered making onesies and burp cloths with cute saying on them...  I generally make two burp cloths and one onesie and tying it up with a matching ribbon.  A good burp cloth pattern is a free one from YCMT.  It isn't the regular rectangle but more of a peanut shape.  The mom's usually like these better...although the ones made with diapers are cuter!

As long as you have a 4x4 hoop it is not too hard...


Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> in the interest of helping Nini get this moved along I have a QUESTION
> 
> Does anyone have any simple baby girl gift ideas?
> 
> DH's partner just had their first baby a girl and I want to send a present. I am going to make a princess taggy blanket but I want to make something else too. We are also giving them a gift card too. these two just touched my heart so much because they tried having a baby for so long.
> 
> thanks


IMO, one can never have enough cute burp cloths.  My friend gave me some simple cloth diapers with ribbons sewn on them and I LOVED LOVED LOVED them.  There are so many tuts for burp cloths now that I'm sure there are better ones out there.  I made some nicer ones (still using cloth diapers) for an acquaintance recently and plan on making some for ds's teacher who is due in November.  Easy to make, cute and very well used.

I am going to check the free pattern Nini posted about.

Also, I have seen ones made with minky, but the minky I saw at Joann's was very pricey!  Will need a sale or coupon for that!


----------



## VBAndrea

Just an FYI.....

My current ACMoore ad has fabric packs advertised.  It looks like a package of three yards of fabric and this week they are on sale for $12.99 a pack (normally $19.99).  I think even the sale price is a bit on the high side, but depending on the quality of fabric and selection it might be OK -- especially if they are not on sale and it's a 50% off coupon week.  Otherwise I can get better deals at Joann's.  

(Also trying hard to help Nini out by posting oodles).


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> in the interest of helping Nini get this moved along I have a QUESTION
> 
> Does anyone have any simple baby girl gift ideas?
> 
> DH's partner just had their first baby a girl and I want to send a present. I am going to make a princess taggy blanket but I want to make something else too. We are also giving them a gift card too. these two just touched my heart so much because they tried having a baby for so long.
> 
> thanks


I was going to suggest a onesie dress too!  We made a bunch of the burp cloths for DD's teacher last year.  I also made a couple of reversible rompers for the baby using CarlaC's pattern.  But they wouldn't be great for colder weather.  Last year when I needed a winter time baby gift, I found some plain, long sleeved sleep and play outfits.  I embroidered the baby's name onto the front and they turned out great.  You could also applique some t-shirts in a slightly bigger size like 12 months that the mom could look forward to using when the baby grows a bit.  You get so many gifts in newborn and 3/6 month sizes.   I always liked getting a few things that were bigger and I could look forward to using a little later.



VBAndrea said:


> IMO, one can never have enough cute burp cloths.  My friend gave me some simple cloth diapers with ribbons sewn on them and I LOVED LOVED LOVED them.  There are so many tuts for burp cloths now that I'm sure there are better ones out there.  I made some nicer ones (still using cloth diapers) for an acquaintance recently and plan on making some for ds's teacher who is due in November.  Easy to make, cute and very well used.
> 
> I am going to check the free pattern Nini posted about.
> 
> Also, I have seen ones made with minky, but the minky I saw at Joann's was very pricey!  Will need a sale or coupon for that!


The one on Youcanmakethis is a good tut for the burp cloths.  We used that two years ago when DD's 4th grade teacher was expecting.  DD's teacher in 3rd grade, 4th grade and 5th grade all had babies her year!

I like making them with the cloth diapers because they are more absorbent. I think the minky looks nice and soft but I wonder how much it would absorb.  The flannel ones are nice too though.



1308Miles said:


> WARNING: picture overload ahead!
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have been SO busy sewing for our upcoming trip (but I have been religiously reading the thread...just not commenting!) I have been SO inspired by you all - I would have never thought to 'frankenpattern'if it hadn't been for you all...so, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> In the interest of moving things along, I thought I'd post a few of my customs that I've been slaving away on for the past few months:
> 
> Minnie Mouse dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo dress for Ohana Best Friends breakfast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie-inspired stripwork jumper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POTC-inspired dress (wish I didn't photograph this on a black background!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POTC-inspired bowling shirt for DS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessie-inspired SS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella ballgown for MNSSHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of the sparkly satin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Charming outfit for MNSSHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey tee & matching Madras plaid shorts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruffle capris and SS (totally CASEd from someone on here -thanks!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incredibles tees for both DH & DS (hand-embroidered...that was exhausting!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey tie & suspenders tee for DS (also making one for DH!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airplane bags for DD & DS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also made several other outfits that I haven't posted yet...I'll have to add those soon! I'm WHOOPED...but loving creating all these things for my kids.


Everything you posted is super!  I love all of it.  I can't wait to see what else you've made.  I don't know if I can pick favorites but I really like the Mickey tie shirt and the Jessie dress and the Prince Charming outfits.  You are going to get so much attention everywhere you go at Disney!  I may have to case that Jessie dress.  I have some really cute cow print material that I have been saving.


----------



## mommy2mrb

cogero said:


> in the interest of helping Nini get this moved along I have a QUESTION
> 
> Does anyone have any simple baby girl gift ideas?
> 
> DH's partner just had their first baby a girl and I want to send a present. I am going to make a princess taggy blanket but I want to make something else too. We are also giving them a gift card too. these two just touched my heart so much because they tried having a baby for so long.
> 
> thanks



How about a simple little sun dress for next summer?


----------



## SallyfromDE

VBAndrea said:


> I clean my hoop with rubbing alcohol -- is that safe to do?  It works great and alcohol evaporates quickly so I'm hoping it's OK.
> (



I don't know.  There are products you can buy, but the place where I purchased my machine from said to use the Non acetone nail polish remover. 



NiniMorris said:


> The money saga continues...
> 
> My DS9 (special needs) just told us he took the money to school and gave it to a little boy in his class because he said he was poor.
> 
> Nini



Questionable or not, I think I would call the family and ask for the $$ back. You may not get it, but at least they know that it's not a secret. Or the child could still have it in his school possessions. Have you asked school to check his things there? 



1308Miles said:


> WARNING: picture overload ahead!
> 
> 
> Jessie-inspired SS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also made several other outfits that I haven't posted yet...I'll have to add those soon! I'm WHOOPED...but loving creating all these things for my kids.



I love it all!!


----------



## ellenbenny

1308Miles said:


> WARNING: picture overload ahead!
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have been SO busy sewing for our upcoming trip (but I have been religiously reading the thread...just not commenting!) I have been SO inspired by you all - I would have never thought to 'frankenpattern'if it hadn't been for you all...so, thank you!
> 
> In the interest of moving things along, I thought I'd post a few of my customs that I've been slaving away on for the past few months:
> 
> Minnie Mouse dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also made several other outfits that I haven't posted yet...I'll have to add those soon! I'm WHOOPED...but loving creating all these things for my kids.



I am absolutely in love with everything !!  LOVE the lilo dress, how did you do the leaves?   Great work!


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> Just an FYI.....
> 
> My current ACMoore ad has fabric packs advertised.  It looks like a package of three yards of fabric and this week they are on sale for $12.99 a pack (normally $19.99).  I think even the sale price is a bit on the high side, but depending on the quality of fabric and selection it might be OK -- especially if they are not on sale and it's a 50% off coupon week.  Otherwise I can get better deals at Joann's.
> 
> (Also trying hard to help Nini out by posting oodles).





going to look into burp cloth patterns today. I do have some bibs here to embroider too.

Off to find baby tutorials because a dear sweet friend of mine is having a baby girl next month too.


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> I was going to suggest a onesie dress too!  We made a bunch of the burp cloths for DD's teacher last year.  I also made a couple of reversible rompers for the baby using CarlaC's pattern.  But they wouldn't be great for colder weather.  Last year when I needed a winter time baby gift, I found some plain, long sleeved sleep and play outfits.  I embroidered the baby's name onto the front and they turned out great.  You could also applique some t-shirts in a slightly bigger size like 12 months that the mom could look forward to using when the baby grows a bit.  You get so many gifts in newborn and 3/6 month sizes.   I always liked getting a few things that were bigger and I could look forward to using a little later.
> 
> 
> The one on Youcanmakethis is a good tut for the burp cloths.  We used that two years ago when DD's 4th grade teacher was expecting.  DD's teacher in 3rd grade, 4th grade and 5th grade all had babies her year!
> 
> I like making them with the cloth diapers because they are more absorbent. I think the minky looks nice and soft but I wonder how much it would absorb.  The flannel ones are nice too though.


I totally agree that gifts of clothing do NOT need to be for immediate use.  I received so many things that my kids wore one or not at all b/c we had too much in the small sizes.  

Also, keep weather in mind and where the baby lives.  An example is I live in VA where we have hot, humid summers.  I received corduroy overalls in a size 9 mos for my Christmas baby.  They were the most beautiful shade of lavender and had a gorgeous applique threaded design on them and my dd could never wear them b/c by the time she fit into them it was August!   One other friend sent me 3-6 mos long sleeved onesies in cute girl designs and those were worn to death!  So just keep sizes and seasons in mind.

I was looking at burp cloth tuts and I saw a really nice one for flannel on both sides and peanut shaped with rag edges (they put batting in the middle but I'd probably just use a diaper).  SUPER EASY to make and they were cute!  I may make a couple of those for our teacher along with a couple of other different styles for variety.  Coordinating bibs would be another good idea -- the bigger the bib the better IMO and we had a hard time finding ones we liked.



SallyfromDE said:


> I don't know.  There are products you can buy, but the place where I purchased my machine from said to use the Non acetone nail polish remover.
> 
> 
> 
> Questionable or not, I think I would call the family and ask for the $$ back. You may not get it, but at least they know that it's not a secret. Or the child could still have it in his school possessions. Have you asked school to check his things there?



Sally, I think that is a super idea!!!  Either way I think the school should be informed of what happened so they can keep a better eye on the kids.  Money should not be changing hands at school.


----------



## VBAndrea

DD has a party today and it's a new classmate so I had no clue what she liked.  When I e-mailed my rsvp I asked her interests and was told: Superheroes, Pirates and Scooby Do!  What about princesses   She also likes arts and crafts and reading.  I was going to make her an eye spy and get her some books, but for some reason I was so not in the mood to do an eye spy bag.  So I came up with this:

Reversible tote bag and art supplies:





Here is the bag reversed -- I got her a sketch pad, paint book, journal and pencil roll:





Here is the pencil roll (npt thrilled with the red binding but didn't feel like making my own and had this on hand -- red is in the fabric too):





And open and filled with twistable colored pencils as I didn't want to have to worry about her having to have a sharpener (I also put a few paint brushes in for her paint book):





I just did on line tuts for both projects, though I did add deco bond to one of the bag fabrics to make it a bit more durable that the tut didn't call for.  I never made a crayon or pencil roll up before, but I was pretty happy with it.

And if anyone was reading along closely, I wanted to use some sparkly pirate fabric I had, but I didn't have enough.  I had this on hand though so didn't have to run to the store.  Would have liked to embroider something, but time was not on my side.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

cogero said:


> in the interest of helping Nini get this moved along I have a QUESTION
> 
> Does anyone have any simple baby girl gift ideas?
> 
> DH's partner just had their first baby a girl and I want to send a present. I am going to make a princess taggy blanket but I want to make something else too. We are also giving them a gift card too. these two just touched my heart so much because they tried having a baby for so long.
> 
> thanks


*I saw where someone said a Tee with the babies name on it  or a larger size tee with applique on it...it inspired this idea...a 12 mos. tee witht he name or initial on it with a lil note saying to take the babeis picture each month i the tee then they can make a collage of the pix to make a 1st b'day party invite with...and baby girl can wear the tee with a petti! the petti can be your 1st b'day gift to the baby! i gotta do this now...hehe*


----------



## cogero

Andrea I love the gift you made. I want to make a crayon roll one day. Maybe I will read a tutorial and figure it out.

Off to move the embroidery machine upstairs to do a monster high shirt for the girl.

May make the boy a shirt or I have some odd sized shirts that I may make embroider and put in the etsy store under a ready made category.


----------



## mkwj

VBAndrea said:


> Reversible tote bag and art supplies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the bag reversed -- I got her a sketch pad, paint book, journal and pencil roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the pencil roll (npt thrilled with the red binding but didn't feel like making my own and had this on hand -- red is in the fabric too):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And open and filled with twistable colored pencils as I didn't want to have to worry about her having to have a sharpener (I also put a few paint brushes in for her paint book):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





I just saw this fabric the other day, and thought it was so cute.  Our Wal-mart finally got the bolts in.  Very excited about that.  They had that line of pirate material.  The birthday gift is very cute too.  Your dd's friend should love it.

As for moving the pages along.  I need to get pictures of my kids in their outfits for our trip.  I can post them one at a time to move it along.


----------



## cogero

oaky made some progress I moved the embroidery machine to the dining room table now to put the laptop on a chair so I can follow a picture on the screen for colors LOL.

I found loads of odd long sleeve shirts so I am going to make the boy one and then do a couple easy designs and add them to my etsy store.


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> DD has a party today and it's a new classmate so I had no clue what she liked.  When I e-mailed my rsvp I asked her interests and was told: Superheroes, Pirates and Scooby Do!  What about princesses   She also likes arts and crafts and reading.  I was going to make her an eye spy and get her some books, but for some reason I was so not in the mood to do an eye spy bag.  So I came up with this:
> 
> Reversible tote bag and art supplies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the bag reversed -- I got her a sketch pad, paint book, journal and pencil roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the pencil roll (npt thrilled with the red binding but didn't feel like making my own and had this on hand -- red is in the fabric too):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And open and filled with twistable colored pencils as I didn't want to have to worry about her having to have a sharpener (I also put a few paint brushes in for her paint book):


Everything turned out great.  I am sure that the birthday girl will love the bag and colored pencil roll up.  What a neat gift!  I do know what you mean about not feeling like making something.  I've had that happen several times!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I saw where someone said a Tee with the babies name on it  or a larger size tee with applique on it...it inspired this idea...a 12 mos. tee witht he name or initial on it with a lil note saying to take the babeis picture each month i the tee then they can make a collage of the pix to make a 1st b'day party invite with...and baby girl can wear the tee with a petti! the petti can be your 1st b'day gift to the baby! i gotta do this now...hehe*



What a cute idea!  I know a lot of parents that take pictures of the baby every month for the first year.  When our girls were born we got a gift of a frame that had a space for their picture every three months until they turned two and then after that there is a space for every year until they turn 18.  People who visit us always stop to look at the frame and comment on how the girls have changed over the years.


----------



## NiniMorris

LOL   LOL   LOL   LOL


I sent an email to the teacher about the money.  She responded this morning...since she didn't see it happen she does not want to accuse the boy of taking it...even though I said my son GAVE it to him.  No one ever said anyone took it!  So, she has to check with the administrators at the school to see how the lawyers want to handle it.  As fast as they move on everything there I should expect an answer by the time my DS graduates...medical school!


Truthfully, I didn't think it would do any good, but I tried.  


We leave in 4 and a half days.  All along I have had the feeling that I have forgotten something in the planning.  I'm sure it is because I made absolutely zero dresses this trip.  But I keep having this feeling that something important is missing (besides money...LOL)  

So, in the interest of moving things along, what things do you forget , or almost forget?


Nini


----------



## Meshell2002

cogero said:


> in the interest of helping Nini get this moved along I have a QUESTION
> 
> Does anyone have any simple baby girl gift ideas?
> 
> DH's partner just had their first baby a girl and I want to send a present. I am going to make a princess taggy blanket but I want to make something else too. We are also giving them a gift card too. these two just touched my heart so much because they tried having a baby for so long.
> 
> thanks



I know you've had a lot of suggestions, but for Nini's sake I'm adding my  2 cents.

If you make any clothing don't do anything smaller than 6-9 mos...they don't go very many places the first few months, and most people get a lot of the tiny stuff.

I usually do a pair of monogrammed bloomer/ diaper cover for the outfits that don't come with one, in addition to anything else I do. You can buy them from some of the online embroidery blank places....I believe they are called "double seated panty"


----------



## babynala

cogero said:


> This is fabulous did you use a tutorial?


Thanks to everyone for all the comments on the camera strap I made.  I basically used this tutorial to make my strap:
http://www.crapivemade.com/2009/11/patchwork-camera-strap-tutorial.html

I didn't want to make a cover because I find that the camera strap I have is too thick and stiff so I used the tutorial to create a non-Disney strap a while ago.  I used one layer of fleece as the lining so it is pretty soft and comfy and has lasted me almost a year (so far).  Here are some other tutorial I found for making a cover for the strap.  I made one of these for my friend just using a solid piece of fabric and I used a thin interfacing for a little stability.  

http://www.cluckclucksew.com/2009/01/camera-strap-cover-tutorial.html

http://www.designsponge.com/2009/06/diy-wednesdays-camera-strap-cover.html

http://fabricfamilyfun.wordpress.com/2009/09/01/patchwork-camera-strap-cover-a-tutorial/



mphalens;42664688
And said:


> http://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2082/251/16/623451187/n623451187_1520179_1432.jpg[/IMG]



What a cute picture.  How fun that you will be taking your boys at the same time of year that you went for your first trip.  My DH was just saying how he loves to go to Disney at Christmas time just for the Osborne Family Lights.  



tricia said:


> Well, in the interest of moving thing along I have a couple of things I finished this week and haven't posted yet.  Not even sure if I can do this from my iPad, but her goes.
> 
> The first is a dress for my little cousin, the bodice is the precious dress and the skirts are from an Ottobre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7936 by tricialee22, on Flickr


This dress is beautiful, I love the skirt.  



tricia said:


> Am
> Nd I also made a purse for her mother.  She used to work with rescues (stays home with her kids right now), and that is why we choose that embroidery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7938 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7944 by tricialee22, on Flickr


Awesome purse, your stiching is great.  



clhemsath said:


> D~
> You have inspired me to procrastinate on the embroidery on the t-shirt all day to make this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, her dress is far from perfect, but I just DREW it!  I am pretty happy with the overall dress and now I am ready to make the matching doll dresses to the big girl Feliz I am going to start tomorrow.
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!


wow, you did an amazing job making such a tiny feliz.  



1308Miles said:


> WARNING: picture overload ahead!
> 
> Hi everyone!  Jessie-inspired SS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey tie & suspenders tee for DS (also making one for DH!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also made several other outfits that I haven't posted yet...I'll have to add those soon! I'm WHOOPED...but loving creating all these things for my kids.


Great job on everything you made.  The minnie dress is so cute.  I adore the Jessie dress and the Mickey suspenders and tie shirt is adorable.  



VBAndrea said:


> DD has a party today and it's a new classmate so I had no clue what she liked.  When I e-mailed my rsvp I asked her interests and was told: Superheroes, Pirates and Scooby Do!  What about princesses   She also likes arts and crafts and reading.  I was going to make her an eye spy and get her some books, but for some reason I was so not in the mood to do an eye spy bag.  So I came up with this:
> 
> Reversible tote bag and art supplies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the bag reversed -- I got her a sketch pad, paint book, journal and pencil roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the pencil roll (npt thrilled with the red binding but didn't feel like making my own and had this on hand -- red is in the fabric too):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And open and filled with twistable colored pencils as I didn't want to have to worry about her having to have a sharpener (I also put a few paint brushes in for her paint book):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did on line tuts for both projects, though I did add deco bond to one of the bag fabrics to make it a bit more durable that the tut didn't call for.  I never made a crayon or pencil roll up before, but I was pretty happy with it.
> 
> And if anyone was reading along closely, I wanted to use some sparkly pirate fabric I had, but I didn't have enough.  I had this on hand though so didn't have to run to the store.  Would have liked to embroider something, but time was not on my side.


Great idea for a birthday gift.  The pencil roll kind of looks like a rolled up treasure map.  My DS received a homemade pencil roll that holds those twistables crayons and we absolutely love it.  Two years later we still bring it with us to restaurants, etc.  Everyone asks me if I made it and I have to say no since it was a gift.  I've never made my kids a crayon roll!!! 



dianemom2 said:


> What a cute idea!  I know a lot of parents that take pictures of the baby every month for the first year.  When our girls were born we got a gift of a frame that had a space for their picture every three months until they turned two and then after that there is a space for every year until they turn 18.  People who visit us always stop to look at the frame and comment on how the girls have changed over the years.


That sounds like a great idea!  What a fun way to look back to see how the kids have changed over the years.  

Nini - On our last trip I remembered at the last minute to bring the ponchos.  We just missed about 3 rain showers because we were on rides or in restaurants but on our second to last day it started pouring at MK.  The ponchos came in very handy.  I asked one of the stores for a shopping bag to toss the wet ponchos into after the storm passed.


----------



## babynala

My DD's outfit for animal kingdom.  She picked the baby simba for the skirt.  She has loved Baby Simba and Baby Nala for a long time (she was really into them when I found the disboards, thus my disname).  I bought this fabric and pattern a LONG time ago with the intention of making this set for our next trip.  Andrea's recent give outfit inspired me to get it done and I cased her shirt design.  










I made this for my DD because we were going to stay at All Star Movies and she wanted to stay in the dalmation section but we are now going to stay at Pop.  I think I might have her wear this to Hollywood Studios.  I finished this about 12 hours before Heather posted her new 101 Dalmations designs!  





This is the first time I tried the peek-a-boo skirt.




Upclose of the embroidery design on the skirt, this design came pre-loaded on my machine.  I never use those designs.


----------



## 2girlsmommy

Love the pirate gift!  So cute.  I have a question!
I've seen it before and I think Alicia may have used it, but I'm looking for Minnie holding the balloons embroidery design.  Anyone know where it is?  Also, did bowsandclothes drop all of their character designs?  They have a new website and I can't find their character designs!
Any help would be appreciated!
Also, I have some pics to share, but I'm going to do a separate post in the interest of moving the thread along for Nini!!!  Also, Nini you don't have anything in your etsy shop!  I was looking for something to buy to put towards your missing $100!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Nini....last trip I had packed umbrellas from home, but forgot them at the resort and we got caught in the rain at Epcot....so bought two more umbrella's at MouseGear....$20 wasted dollars...


----------



## 2girlsmommy

This isn't something I bring from home, but I do bring a towel from the resort to the parks with me, so when we are waiting for a parade or fireworks, my hubby or I can lay it out on the ground next to us to hold the spot while the other one goes and entertains the kids or gets food or whatever.  It saves us having to say...oh sorry that spot is taken...I only take the space that is needed and noone has ever said anything (at least to me!  )
Erica


----------



## 2girlsmommy

Here is an outfit I made my daughter last week.  I tested a pattern from a designer I found on Facebook!  It was very simple and easy to make...reminds of the simply sweet. The strap isn't wonky in the back...it just from the way she has her arms I guess.... My daughter's pose is courtesy of her kindergarten teacher who has all of these really cute chants they do to celebrate each other...this one is called "Lookin' Good!"
Thanks for looking!  Erica


----------



## cogero

babynala said:


> My DD's outfit for animal kingdom.  She picked the baby simba for the skirt.  She has loved Baby Simba and Baby Nala for a long time (she was really into them when I found the disboards, thus my disname).  I bought this fabric and pattern a LONG time ago with the intention of making this set for our next trip.  Andrea's recent give outfit inspired me to get it done and I cased her shirt design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this for my DD because we were going to stay at All Star Movies and she wanted to stay in the dalmation section but we are now going to stay at Pop.  I think I might have her wear this to Hollywood Studios.  I finished this about 12 hours before Heather posted her new 101 Dalmations designs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first time I tried the peek-a-boo skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upclose of the embroidery design on the skirt, this design came pre-loaded on my machine.  I never use those designs.



These are great. I love them both. 



2girlsmommy said:


> Love the pirate gift!  So cute.  I have a question!
> I've seen it before and I think Alicia may have used it, but I'm looking for Minnie holding the balloons embroidery design.  Anyone know where it is?  Also, did bowsandclothes drop all of their character designs?  They have a new website and I can't find their character designs!
> Any help would be appreciated!
> Also, I have some pics to share, but I'm going to do a separate post in the interest of moving the thread along for Nini!!!  Also, Nini you don't have anything in your etsy shop!  I was looking for something to buy to put towards your missing $100!



you need to re-register on her new site and then email her. You can only view the characters if you have made purchases before.

I worked on 2 shirts today and am now nursing a headache so I am watching hoarders. I will take pictures and post later.


----------



## dianemom2

babynala said:


> My DD's outfit for animal kingdom.  She picked the baby simba for the skirt.  She has loved Baby Simba and Baby Nala for a long time (she was really into them when I found the disboards, thus my disname).  I bought this fabric and pattern a LONG time ago with the intention of making this set for our next trip.  Andrea's recent give outfit inspired me to get it done and I cased her shirt design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this for my DD because we were going to stay at All Star Movies and she wanted to stay in the dalmation section but we are now going to stay at Pop.  I think I might have her wear this to Hollywood Studios.  I finished this about 12 hours before Heather posted her new 101 Dalmations designs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first time I tried the peek-a-boo skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upclose of the embroidery design on the skirt, this design came pre-loaded on my machine.  I never use those designs.


Both outfits turned out very well.  I love the peek a boo skirt.  That dalmation embroidery must have taken forever but it turned out very sweet!



2girlsmommy said:


> Here is an outfit I made my daughter last week.  I tested a pattern from a designer I found on Facebook!  It was very simple and easy to make...reminds of the simply sweet. The strap isn't wonky in the back...it just from the way she has her arms I guess.... My daughter's pose is courtesy of her kindergarten teacher who has all of these really cute chants they do to celebrate each other...this one is called "Lookin' Good!"
> Thanks for looking!  Erica


So cute!  And the outfit is great too!


----------



## mkwj

okay so talking about ponchos.  I am about 100% sure we are going to have rain while we are there.  I have used the cheapo  ponchos in the past, but they aren't the best.  Good to throw away though.  Has anyone see ponchos for children?  I have also heard of people using a shower curtain liner to cover their stroller.  We are taking the double and I need something to cover it.


----------



## Mel0215

I've been missing for a little while, but I've found me, and I'm still here. I've been reading along, and things are just flying by! Everything has been so incredible! I want to make so many things, I just don't have the time. 
I have managed to make a few things lately though...




reversible sewing machine cover with pockets!!!




skirt for Bitty Baby (AG)




   Water bottle holders, now to figure out strap attachment...




   crayon roll... I was bored one night, and tired of naked crayons. 

Nini- it's still really hot and humid here, and they are predicting rain (we'll see), so a poncho and waterproof sunscreen


----------



## cogero

mkwj said:


> okay so talking about ponchos.  I am about 100% sure we are going to have rain while we are there.  I have used the cheapo  ponchos in the past, but they aren't the best.  Good to throw away though.  Has anyone see ponchos for children?  I have also heard of people using a shower curtain liner to cover their stroller.  We are taking the double and I need something to cover it.



I have bought ponchos in Dick's they were about 4.99 and way nicer than the cheapy ones.  When I am worried about rain I bring my rain cover Iactually store it in my owner's locker



Mel0215 said:


> I've been missing for a little while, but I've found me, and I'm still here. I've been reading along, and things are just flying by! Everything has been so incredible! I want to make so many things, I just don't have the time.
> I have managed to make a few things lately though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reversible sewing machine cover with pockets!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skirt for Bitty Baby (AG)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water bottle holders, now to figure out strap attachment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crayon roll... I was bored one night, and tired of naked crayons.
> 
> Nini- it's still really hot and humid here, and they are predicting rain (we'll see), so a poncho and waterproof sunscreen



I love everything. I love the sewing machine cover colors and the bitty baby skirt is just lovely.


----------



## ellenbenny

VBAndrea said:


> DD has a party today and it's a new classmate so I had no clue what she liked.  When I e-mailed my rsvp I asked her interests and was told: Superheroes, Pirates and Scooby Do!  What about princesses   She also likes arts and crafts and reading.  I was going to make her an eye spy and get her some books, but for some reason I was so not in the mood to do an eye spy bag.  So I came up with this:
> 
> Reversible tote bag and art supplies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the bag reversed -- I got her a sketch pad, paint book, journal and pencil roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the pencil roll (npt thrilled with the red binding but didn't feel like making my own and had this on hand -- red is in the fabric too):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And open and filled with twistable colored pencils as I didn't want to have to worry about her having to have a sharpener (I also put a few paint brushes in for her paint book):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did on line tuts for both projects, though I did add deco bond to one of the bag fabrics to make it a bit more durable that the tut didn't call for.  I never made a crayon or pencil roll up before, but I was pretty happy with it.
> 
> And if anyone was reading along closely, I wanted to use some sparkly pirate fabric I had, but I didn't have enough.  I had this on hand though so didn't have to run to the store.  Would have liked to embroider something, but time was not on my side.



Andrea I really think that is an awesome b-day gift, I am sure she will love it!  It makes me want to make a pencil roll-up, will have to try it some day.



babynala said:


> Thanks to everyone for all the comments on the camera strap I made.  I basically used this tutorial to make my strap:
> http://www.crapivemade.com/2009/11/patchwork-camera-strap-tutorial.html
> 
> I didn't want to make a cover because I find that the camera strap I have is too thick and stiff so I used the tutorial to create a non-Disney strap a while ago.  I used one layer of fleece as the lining so it is pretty soft and comfy and has lasted me almost a year (so far).  Here are some other tutorial I found for making a cover for the strap.  I made one of these for my friend just using a solid piece of fabric and I used a thin interfacing for a little stability.
> 
> http://www.cluckclucksew.com/2009/01/camera-strap-cover-tutorial.html
> 
> http://www.designsponge.com/2009/06/diy-wednesdays-camera-strap-cover.html
> 
> http://fabricfamilyfun.wordpress.com/2009/09/01/patchwork-camera-strap-cover-a-tutorial/



Thanks for the tutorials, I've bookmarked them for future use!



babynala said:


> My DD's outfit for animal kingdom.  She picked the baby simba for the skirt.  She has loved Baby Simba and Baby Nala for a long time (she was really into them when I found the disboards, thus my disname).  I bought this fabric and pattern a LONG time ago with the intention of making this set for our next trip.  Andrea's recent give outfit inspired me to get it done and I cased her shirt design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this for my DD because we were going to stay at All Star Movies and she wanted to stay in the dalmation section but we are now going to stay at Pop.  I think I might have her wear this to Hollywood Studios.  I finished this about 12 hours before Heather posted her new 101 Dalmations designs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first time I tried the peek-a-boo skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upclose of the embroidery design on the skirt, this design came pre-loaded on my machine.  I never use those designs.



I love the outfits, very cute!!



Mel0215 said:


> I've been missing for a little while, but I've found me, and I'm still here. I've been reading along, and things are just flying by! Everything has been so incredible! I want to make so many things, I just don't have the time.
> I have managed to make a few things lately though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reversible sewing machine cover with pockets!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skirt for Bitty Baby (AG)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water bottle holders, now to figure out strap attachment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crayon roll... I was bored one night, and tired of naked crayons.
> 
> Nini- it's still really hot and humid here, and they are predicting rain (we'll see), so a poncho and waterproof sunscreen



Very nice, the water bottle holders are another thing I would like to try some day.


----------



## kidneygirl

mkwj said:


> okay so talking about ponchos.  I am about 100% sure we are going to have rain while we are there.  I have used the cheapo  ponchos in the past, but they aren't the best.  Good to throw away though.  Has anyone see ponchos for children?  I have also heard of people using a shower curtain liner to cover their stroller.  We are taking the double and I need something to cover it.



What kind of double do you have?  I got a cover at Babies R Us for less than $20 for our double jogger.  While DH was running back to our van to get the rain cover (I had forgotten to stick it in the stroller, but he was awesome to run back to get it), I used a poncho to cover the stroller.  I wish I had something to keep it attached to the stroller because it kept sliding off.


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> LOL   LOL   LOL   LOL
> 
> 
> I sent an email to the teacher about the money.  She responded this morning...since she didn't see it happen she does not want to accuse the boy of taking it...even though I said my son GAVE it to him.  No one ever said anyone took it!  So, she has to check with the administrators at the school to see how the lawyers want to handle it.  As fast as they move on everything there I should expect an answer by the time my DS graduates...medical school!
> 
> 
> Truthfully, I didn't think it would do any good, but I tried.
> 
> 
> We leave in 4 and a half days.  All along I have had the feeling that I have forgotten something in the planning.  I'm sure it is because I made absolutely zero dresses this trip.  But I keep having this feeling that something important is missing (besides money...LOL)
> 
> So, in the interest of moving things along, what things do you forget , or almost forget?
> 
> 
> Nini



Did you add me to your packing list?  I'd sure like to come along!



babynala said:


> My DD's outfit for animal kingdom.  She picked the baby simba for the skirt.  She has loved Baby Simba and Baby Nala for a long time (she was really into them when I found the disboards, thus my disname).  I bought this fabric and pattern a LONG time ago with the intention of making this set for our next trip.  Andrea's recent give outfit inspired me to get it done and I cased her shirt design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this for my DD because we were going to stay at All Star Movies and she wanted to stay in the dalmation section but we are now going to stay at Pop.  I think I might have her wear this to Hollywood Studios.  I finished this about 12 hours before Heather posted her new 101 Dalmations designs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first time I tried the peek-a-boo skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upclose of the embroidery design on the skirt, this design came pre-loaded on my machine.  I never use those designs.


I LOVE both outfits!!!!  Naturally I adore the fabrics and color scheme for your AK set   And the dalmatians is just awesome -- great fabrics and I think the appliques are outstanding, especially consider that one came with your machine!



2girlsmommy said:


> I've seen it before and I think Alicia may have used it, but I'm looking for Minnie holding the balloons embroidery design.  Anyone know where it is?  Also, did bowsandclothes drop all of their character designs?  They have a new website and I can't find their character designs!
> Any help would be appreciated!
> Also, I have some pics to share, but I'm going to do a separate post in the interest of moving the thread along for Nini!!!  Also, Nini you don't have anything in your etsy shop!  I was looking for something to buy to put towards your missing $100!


What is the website -- my old bookmark doesn't direct me to it.  And I read what Chiara posted and I think it's absurd that you have to have made a purchase in order to view characters.  I haven't made anything from Bows and Clothes though I know she has some designs that others don't.



2girlsmommy said:


> Here is an outfit I made my daughter last week.  I tested a pattern from a designer I found on Facebook!  It was very simple and easy to make...reminds of the simply sweet. The strap isn't wonky in the back...it just from the way she has her arms I guess.... My daughter's pose is courtesy of her kindergarten teacher who has all of these really cute chants they do to celebrate each other...this one is called "Lookin' Good!"
> Thanks for looking!  Erica


Lookin' good!  Seriously, it's very cute but I think your dd is just adorable with her pose.



Mel0215 said:


> I've been missing for a little while, but I've found me, and I'm still here. I've been reading along, and things are just flying by! Everything has been so incredible! I want to make so many things, I just don't have the time.
> I have managed to make a few things lately though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reversible sewing machine cover with pockets!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skirt for Bitty Baby (AG)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water bottle holders, now to figure out strap attachment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crayon roll... I was bored one night, and tired of naked crayons.
> 
> Nini- it's still really hot and humid here, and they are predicting rain (we'll see), so a poncho and waterproof sunscreen


So glad you found yourself.

Everything is cute.  I have never seen a machine cover with pockets.  I guess that means when you remove it you can't just wad it up and toss it to the side like I do with my embroidery cover.  I don't really cover my machines anyway b/c I use them so much.  I really should though.

I want to make some more AG clothes ... one of these days.  I printed out a bunch of Carla's patterns and have only made the portrait peasant.


----------



## cogero

okay just read on her facebook page that if you register and send her your email she will give you access to her character library. HTH.


----------



## mphalens

mkwj said:


> Sorry Marianne, I WILL NOT be doing any Gator tailgating.    I am a Bama fan all the way.  I probably won't do to much seeing as I don't have a whole lot of time.   On top of my stuff I also need to get 4 shirts done for someone else.  Has anyone by chance seen any crimson and white polka dot?



I thought I remembered you were 'Bama fans   I want to say I saw (I cannot BELIEVE I'm telling you this since I know what it's going to be used for ) crimson & white polka dot at MaryJo's when I was there last . . . You can always call and ask - I did that before my trip to RI to see if they had a material in stock before I drove over . . .they were happy to help!



VBAndrea said:


> Very impressive!  I have always wanted to try a Feliz.  Maybe I should try the doll version first.  I have the pattern and I'm sure based on the doll's measurement and smallest pattern size I might be able to sketch something out as well.  That way I could figure out if I actually wanted to make my dd the full size version or not.  The little frogs are so cute!  You did a fantastic job!
> 
> Everything is adorable!  In the interest of not going over my 25 pic limit I just kept up my personal favorites.  I really need to case your case -- that is so sweet and I love black and white together.  I love the plaid shorts set for your ds too.
> 
> 
> Don't fall in love just yet -- every other site I looked at that had nude would say "not in toddler sizes."  This is why I highly advise calling them first to verify.  I have a feeling they don't really have nude in toddler sizes.
> 
> Another option would be to see if you could find a long sleeve t-shirt in a light beige color and then attach a tail to that.  I think the body suit would look more authentic, but the shirt would work.  My ds still wants to be a catfish   He has gone fishing all summer with dh and they fish for Catfish, so I guess that is his interest in being a catfish.  But really, couldn't he be something that's a little less intense for me to make?  I think a Gecko would be easier than a catfish and he's into geckos as they have one as a class pet, so I may do a little research and see if that would be more feasible for me to make and then suggest it -- I will not suggest it at all if it's too hard to make!



How about I'll still love you for finding it, even if it turns out they don't have it?  

Kohls has waffle knit long sleeve shirts in toddler sizes in nude . . . I'm thinking of buying one tomorrow just to have (he'll wear it this fall anyway) . . . and NOT attaching the tail to it but tucking in the shirt if that's the route we go - so I can still have him wear the shirt for other things after Halloween (AND to make trips to the potty easier!!!  Because he still has to do the "mad dash" )



cogero said:


> in the interest of helping Nini get this moved along I have a QUESTION
> 
> Does anyone have any simple baby girl gift ideas?
> 
> DH's partner just had their first baby a girl and I want to send a present. I am going to make a princess taggy blanket but I want to make something else too. We are also giving them a gift card too. these two just touched my heart so much because they tried having a baby for so long.
> 
> thanks



I can tell you one of my favorite favorite gifts I received for Finn was a Gerber baby hat (Target sells them in packs of two or three) with his name embroidered on it, a long sleeve white gerber onesie in PREEMIE size with his name on it, a pair of preemie pants in blue and two cloth diaper burp cloths with blue & white ribbon sewn on the bottom edges and his name on one and monogram on the other . . . 
He wore all of those clothes TO DEATH his first couple of weeks and we can tell it's him and not Phalen in the pictures when they still haven't "come into their own"  . . . 
I LOVED that they were preemie size, because he was 6lbs 2 oz and even a lot of newborn sized things were too big for him . . . even though we knew that we needed to bring a LITTLE outfit to the hospital, the outfits we brought were still HUGE on him . . . most babies can wear preemie sized stuff for at least a couple of weeks 

The other cute idea I've seen lately are the MONTH stickers that you just stick on a white (or whatever color) onesie to take their picture in . . . I have several friends on Facebook that are doing this - so cute!

And, on Pinterest I've seen some ADORABLE onesie tutu's . . . SO cute and the tutorials look REALLY simple!!!



VBAndrea said:


> DD has a party today and it's a new classmate so I had no clue what she liked.  When I e-mailed my rsvp I asked her interests and was told: Superheroes, Pirates and Scooby Do!  What about princesses   She also likes arts and crafts and reading.  I was going to make her an eye spy and get her some books, but for some reason I was so not in the mood to do an eye spy bag.  So I came up with this:
> 
> Reversible tote bag and art supplies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the bag reversed -- I got her a sketch pad, paint book, journal and pencil roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the pencil roll (npt thrilled with the red binding but didn't feel like making my own and had this on hand -- red is in the fabric too):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And open and filled with twistable colored pencils as I didn't want to have to worry about her having to have a sharpener (I also put a few paint brushes in for her paint book):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did on line tuts for both projects, though I did add deco bond to one of the bag fabrics to make it a bit more durable that the tut didn't call for.  I never made a crayon or pencil roll up before, but I was pretty happy with it.
> 
> And if anyone was reading along closely, I wanted to use some sparkly pirate fabric I had, but I didn't have enough.  I had this on hand though so didn't have to run to the store.  Would have liked to embroider something, but time was not on my side.



Andrea!  This all looks fabulous!!! I'm sure the birthday girl was thrilled!!!!




DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I saw where someone said a Tee with the babies name on it  or a larger size tee with applique on it...it inspired this idea...a 12 mos. tee witht he name or initial on it with a lil note saying to take the babeis picture each month i the tee then they can make a collage of the pix to make a 1st b'day party invite with...and baby girl can wear the tee with a petti! the petti can be your 1st b'day gift to the baby! i gotta do this now...hehe*



Yes!  Isn't this a cute idea!!!



mkwj said:


> I just saw this fabric the other day, and thought it was so cute.  Our Wal-mart finally got the bolts in.  Very excited about that.  They had that line of pirate material.  The birthday gift is very cute too.  Your dd's friend should love it.
> 
> As for moving the pages along.  I need to get pictures of my kids in their outfits for our trip.  I can post them one at a time to move it along.



  Where are those pictures, Kristen???  I want to see!!!!!

Okay - lost the rest of my quotes - off to grab them again and keep moving us along!!!


----------



## ivey_family

miprender said:


> I saw a cute PIN on pinterest about making a onsie into a dress.



Would you please share the link?  I have a onsie I'm planning to do this with (it's on the embroidery machine right now.) that I've been puzzling over for a few days!

Regards,
C.


----------



## mphalens

NiniMorris said:


> LOL   LOL   LOL   LOL
> 
> 
> I sent an email to the teacher about the money.  She responded this morning...since she didn't see it happen she does not want to accuse the boy of taking it...even though I said my son GAVE it to him.  No one ever said anyone took it!  *So, she has to check with the administrators at the school to see how the lawyers want to handle it.*  As fast as they move on everything there I should expect an answer by the time my DS graduates...medical school!
> 
> 
> Truthfully, I didn't think it would do any good, but I tried.
> 
> 
> We leave in 4 and a half days.  All along I have had the feeling that I have forgotten something in the planning.  I'm sure it is because I made absolutely zero dresses this trip.  But I keep having this feeling that something important is missing (besides money...LOL)
> 
> So, in the interest of moving things along, what things do you forget , or almost forget?
> 
> 
> Nini



I bolded the "lawyers" part above - That makes me so so so sad . . . they really have to get lawyers involved to decide how to proceed???




2girlsmommy said:


> Here is an outfit I made my daughter last week.  I tested a pattern from a designer I found on Facebook!  It was very simple and easy to make...reminds of the simply sweet. The strap isn't wonky in the back...it just from the way she has her arms I guess.... My daughter's pose is courtesy of her kindergarten teacher who has all of these really cute chants they do to celebrate each other...this one is called "Lookin' Good!"
> Thanks for looking!  Erica



So cute!  And I LOVE her pose!!!!



mkwj said:


> okay so talking about ponchos.  I am about 100% sure we are going to have rain while we are there.  I have used the cheapo  ponchos in the past, but they aren't the best.  Good to throw away though.  Has anyone see ponchos for children?  I have also heard of people using a shower curtain liner to cover their stroller.  We are taking the double and I need something to cover it.



Have you seen the ones at Target that are like $5.99???  The boys ones are on the ends of the boys' underwear display racks - I've never looked for the girls - but they have characters and they're actual rain jackets that pack into a built in pocket (I think) . . . anyway, something to look at or consider . . .
Also, I totally invested in a generic rain cover from BRU for my double before we went last time . . . it was so worth the $12!!!



Mel0215 said:


> I've been missing for a little while, but I've found me, and I'm still here. I've been reading along, and things are just flying by! Everything has been so incredible! I want to make so many things, I just don't have the time.
> I have managed to make a few things lately though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reversible sewing machine cover with pockets!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skirt for Bitty Baby (AG)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water bottle holders, now to figure out strap attachment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crayon roll... I was bored one night, and tired of naked crayons.



Great stuff!!!!!


----------



## disney*mom*82

QUESTION:
Im just wondering if anyone knows if older patterns may be worth anything? I purchased a large box of old patterns at a benefit yesterday and got looking at them late lastnight and noticed they are mainly from 1960-1970's. There are a few of them Ill keep and use but the rest I have no need for, anyone know about them? Anyone have any want or need for them?


----------



## mphalens

I don't know if Vintage patterns are worth anything or not - but I think that'd be so cool to have!  Are they kids patterns?  adults?


----------



## cogero

okay here is what I did today.

The Monster Hight Shirt for the girl, she is going to wear it with the pirate skirt I made for our trip.





and this is an 18M shirt I had lying around here that I decided to just add to the etsy store. I have some strange sizes here I am just going to applique and list and try to bring in some money.





now to read some tutorials or browse on pinterest a bit.


----------



## Mel0215

Thank you for the kind words!! I like my sewing machine cover with the pockets, I use the dining room table, so it gets moved, but the pockets are handy when I need to "store" all the things I've bought or forgot to put away. It's like cheating I suppose. But it works well. 

I made a few of those peanut shaped burp cloths with the batting in them, and they turned out soft and seem to hug the shoulder well. Don't have the lo yet to try them, but they were super simple. 

The candy corn outfit is too cute, not sure what monster high is, but the shirt looks great! 

The puppy outfits are adorable! The colors are great.


----------



## PurpleEars

RMAMom said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> We are back from a wonderful trip, my grandchildren are amazing little people. We had so much fun together, here are a few quick pictures.
> Emily and Belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emily at Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edward riding Dumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you how hard it was to leave them! I miss them soo much and hope we have an opportunity to see them again before we all meet up in Disney next Sept.



They are so cute. I can understand why it was hard to leave them. Hopefully you will get a chance to see them again soon!



ivey_family said:


> Arrgh!  You know you've stayed up too late sewing when you run out of bobbin thread, yet don't notice and keep sewing a ruffle that took 45 minutes to gather and pin.  Sheesh!
> 
> Well, it's pinned back together and I'll tackle it later when I've had some sleep.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Well you are not the only one who experienced that problem...I know I have done it at least once for a Give outfit. I often don't notice when I run out of bobbin thread until I am getting ready for the next step.



VBAndrea said:


> I am having the same dilemma.  My kids always want to be things that are difficult to make.  Ben was Thomas one year and then had to be Hiro the next year.  The costumes are huge and then he can't sit in them.  Offhand I have the Hiro pic handy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year the kids were a shark and dolphin which were a bit tricky to make as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dressed as a scuba diver for a party we all went to together (and we won best costume!).
> 
> This year dd wants to be a Harp Seal and ds wants to be either a Naso Tang or Catfish!!!!  I asked them to kindly come up with something not involving any more fins!
> 
> What about doing something from Toy Story?
> 
> DH wanted all of us to dress up as The Beatles (dh NEVER dresses up) but he will be out of town so that's probably the only reason he suggested it -- he knew it couldn't come to fruition.  I also thought it would be cute to dress as Cruella and have the kids be dalmatians.
> 
> I would just have the boys loo at some Dis movies or TV shows and see what interests Mr. Cool.



I just want to say those are cool costumes even though I am sure they were a pain to make!



DMGeurts said:


> Oh - I can't remember where I left off posting here with my outfits that I've been making for my competition with myself...  I don't think I've posted any of these yet.
> 
> And I apologize some of your are seeing these twice (or more because of Facebook) - but I know that not everyone is following my PTR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Great job like usual. I still admire your patience to work on such small pieces of fabric!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


>



Such cute dresses and models! Good job!




NiniMorris said:


> The money saga continues...
> 
> My DS9 (special needs) just told us he took the money to school and gave it to a little boy in his class because he said he was poor.
> 
> He actually gave him the $100 bill and a $1.00 bill.
> 
> My DS has no concept of money.  If you tell him something costs a dollar, you might as well be telling him a million.  We explain money in terms of $5 will buy you a McDonald's meal...and everything else is built on how many McDonald's meals you can buy with that amount.
> 
> My DS train of thought was we are going to Disney again, and this little boy has never been, so he must be poor.
> 
> While I love the compassion my DS has...it is really difficult to explain to him that he can't take money without asking.  He just doesn't get it...
> 
> 
> At least I can stop worrying about the money and trying to find it...although, my kitchen has never been cleaner!
> 
> 
> Nini



Sorry to hear about the missing money. At least your DS's heart is in the right place (even though his approach was not). Too bad it sounds like the money is a lost cause. I wonder if there is a way you can work it out with your DS that he "pays off" part of the money he took by say, having one less McDonald's meal a month for an entire year? I don't know if it will help him learn?



babynala said:


> I've been working on some stuff for our trip and I took pictures yesterday but photobucket is not cooperating.  I will post them when I get it figured out.  In the meantime I will show you my one and only Project Runway submission for last week.  I'm glad that I was able to make something for myself for our trip since at the the rate I'm going I will not get everything on my list completed.  This was a quick project but it took me a while to do the embroidery and it took forever to turn it right side out since the mickey heads didn't fit thru the narrow hole I left for the bottom of the strap:



Awesome job on the camera strap. I can see making one for myself as a lanyard for work with a custom name badge holder (a luggage tag).



mphalens said:


> And, in another effort to move things along - I'll share a picture of MY first trip to Disney - which was Thanksgiving Weekend (we flew to Orlando on Thanksgiving Day) when I was 4. . . And part of the reason we planned our upcoming trip for the week after Thanksgiving, to sort of "tie-in" with that trip, since this will be my boys first time staying on property



That's such a cute picture! Thank you for sharing it!



tricia said:


> Well, in the interest of moving thing along I have a couple of things I finished this week and haven't posted yet.  Not even sure if I can do this from my iPad, but her goes.
> 
> The first is a dress for my little cousin, the bodice is the precious dress and the skirts are from an Ottobre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7936 by tricialee22, on Flickr



A nice colour for a dress and the combination of the two patterns worked really well.



tricia said:


> Am
> Nd I also made a purse for her mother.  She used to work with rescues (stays home with her kids right now), and that is why we choose that embroidery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7938 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7944 by tricialee22, on Flickr



Oh I like the purse too! I am sure she'd like it with the special embroidery!


----------



## PurpleEars

clhemsath said:


> D~
> You have inspired me to procrastinate on the embroidery on the t-shirt all day to make this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, her dress is far from perfect, but I just DREW it!  I am pretty happy with the overall dress and now I am ready to make the matching doll dresses to the big girl Feliz I am going to start tomorrow.
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!



Good job on the Feliz! I can't wait to see your matching set!



1308Miles said:


> WARNING: picture overload ahead!
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have been SO busy sewing for our upcoming trip (but I have been religiously reading the thread...just not commenting!) I have been SO inspired by you all - I would have never thought to 'frankenpattern'if it hadn't been for you all...so, thank you!
> 
> In the interest of moving things along, I thought I'd post a few of my customs that I've been slaving away on for the past few months:
> 
> Minnie Mouse dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo dress for Ohana Best Friends breakfast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POTC-inspired bowling shirt for DS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessie-inspired SS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella ballgown for MNSSHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Charming outfit for MNSSHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incredibles tees for both DH & DS (hand-embroidered...that was exhausting!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey tie & suspenders tee for DS (also making one for DH!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also made several other outfits that I haven't posted yet...I'll have to add those soon! I'm WHOOPED...but loving creating all these things for my kids.



Good job on everything. It's hard for me to pick a favourite one! I can't wait to see pictures of those outfits in action!



VBAndrea said:


> DD has a party today and it's a new classmate so I had no clue what she liked.  When I e-mailed my rsvp I asked her interests and was told: Superheroes, Pirates and Scooby Do!  What about princesses. She also likes arts and crafts and reading.  I was going to make her an eye spy and get her some books, but for some reason I was so not in the mood to do an eye spy bag.  So I came up with this:
> 
> Reversible tote bag and art supplies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the bag reversed -- I got her a sketch pad, paint book, journal and pencil roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the pencil roll (npt thrilled with the red binding but didn't feel like making my own and had this on hand -- red is in the fabric too):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And open and filled with twistable colored pencils as I didn't want to have to worry about her having to have a sharpener (I also put a few paint brushes in for her paint book):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did on line tuts for both projects, though I did add deco bond to one of the bag fabrics to make it a bit more durable that the tut didn't call for.  I never made a crayon or pencil roll up before, but I was pretty happy with it.
> 
> And if anyone was reading along closely, I wanted to use some sparkly pirate fabric I had, but I didn't have enough.  I had this on hand though so didn't have to run to the store.  Would have liked to embroider something, but time was not on my side.



Good job on the art set. I am sure she will like it!



babynala said:


> My DD's outfit for animal kingdom.  She picked the baby simba for the skirt.  She has loved Baby Simba and Baby Nala for a long time (she was really into them when I found the disboards, thus my disname).  I bought this fabric and pattern a LONG time ago with the intention of making this set for our next trip.  Andrea's recent give outfit inspired me to get it done and I cased her shirt design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this for my DD because we were going to stay at All Star Movies and she wanted to stay in the dalmation section but we are now going to stay at Pop.  I think I might have her wear this to Hollywood Studios.  I finished this about 12 hours before Heather posted her new 101 Dalmations designs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first time I tried the peek-a-boo skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upclose of the embroidery design on the skirt, this design came pre-loaded on my machine.  I never use those designs.



Wow! Both outfits look great!



2girlsmommy said:


> Here is an outfit I made my daughter last week.  I tested a pattern from a designer I found on Facebook!  It was very simple and easy to make...reminds of the simply sweet. The strap isn't wonky in the back...it just from the way she has her arms I guess.... My daughter's pose is courtesy of her kindergarten teacher who has all of these really cute chants they do to celebrate each other...this one is called "Lookin' Good!"
> Thanks for looking!  Erica



Such a cute dress and model. I like her pose!



Mel0215 said:


> I've been missing for a little while, but I've found me, and I'm still here. I've been reading along, and things are just flying by! Everything has been so incredible! I want to make so many things, I just don't have the time.
> I have managed to make a few things lately though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reversible sewing machine cover with pockets!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skirt for Bitty Baby (AG)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water bottle holders, now to figure out strap attachment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crayon roll... I was bored one night, and tired of naked crayons.
> 
> Nini- it's still really hot and humid here, and they are predicting rain (we'll see), so a poncho and waterproof sunscreen



Welcome back! The water bottle holders will come in handy I am sure!



disney*mom*82 said:


> QUESTION:
> Im just wondering if anyone knows if older patterns may be worth anything? I purchased a large box of old patterns at a benefit yesterday and got looking at them late lastnight and noticed they are mainly from 1960-1970's. There are a few of them Ill keep and use but the rest I have no need for, anyone know about them? Anyone have any want or need for them?



I have seen vintage stuff on that auction site so you may want to see if that's a way to find a new home for the patterns. I actually prefer the vintage patterns because so many of the newer ones have necklines that are too low or skirts that are too short!


----------



## disney*mom*82

mphalens said:


> I don't know if Vintage patterns are worth anything or not - but I think that'd be so cool to have!  Are they kids patterns?  adults?



They are mainly adult, but there are also some kids. All still have the orignial packaging. A few are written on as in who they were made for or what fabric was used. One even says which one she made for her honeymoon in March 1968. I think its neat, but nothing I care to keep around. Im just starting to sew and dont have much time for it the way it is now.


----------



## teresajoy

dianemom2 said:


> I wanted to let everybody know that I saw my oncologist today and my scan showed no signs of cancer at the present time.  We are extremely happy!  Usually my DH goes with me to the appointments but he didn't feel well today so I had to go alone.  We couldn't take any chances of him passing something on to somebody in waiting room there.  Poor DH, he was so upset he couldn't go and had to wait at home on pins and needles until I called him with the results.  As a treat for myself, I bought some elastic thread and I am going to play around a little bit with shirring and I am going to ignore all the laundry and unfinished projects.



That is wonderful news!!!!!!!! 


mommy2mrb said:


> me too.....I went to check it last night and it did the same thing   I will PM Wendy so she can look into it!





tricia said:


> The reason mine still works is that it is a link directly to the proboards server.  The one in mommy2mrb's signature is to a domain name that 'we' paid for it to direct everyone over to the proboards site.  Evidently, someone did not renew the 'ownership' of that domain name.
> 
> Clear as mud right?



I pay for the domain name. I renewed it (before it expired), but switched from enom to GoDaddy. It just took a few days to get everything switched, so the site was spotty for a few days. It should be working for everyone now. If not, just wait a few days. 





NiniMorris said:


> Unfortunately, the child in question comes from  a questionable home (oh the joys of living in a small town).  We are pretty sure that if the mom ever saw the money it is gone the way of either the local beer store or drug dealer by now...
> 
> Thanks for the good thoughts....
> 
> 
> Now, let's get moving.......
> 
> Nini



Your son is such a sweetheart, but I'm so sorry! If you are anything like us, that was a lot of money to loose. I wish I had $100 to give to you!


----------



## teresajoy

My whole family (Mom, Dad, brother, Heather, cousins, aunts, uncles, and their families) went camping this weekend. We had such fun (although, I froze my tushy off in the tent on Friday night!). 

So, we are sitting around the campfire and talking about the pictures that people take of themselves in the mirror and post on Facebook. My cousin and I both said that we had never posted a picture like that, so my cousin said, "Let's go in the (public) bathroom and take our picture!" So, I said, "Ok, let's go!" We jumped up and grabbed all the ladies and girls that would come with us (from our group) and proceeded to take this lovely picture:






We were giggling so hard, my cousin could barely take the picture!!! 

And, then Heather was roasting ONE hot dog on a two tine stick. So, my cousin told her she was "waisting tine". We figured we needed a picture of that too, so we took this picture and titled it "Just Wasting Tine" on Facebook





Ok, so it's not as funny if you weren't there, but  that's the kind of stupid fun my family has while camping.


----------



## mkwj

Well I guess I need to go to BRU and look for a rain cover.  Do they cover the whole stroller or just the front and top?  



mphalens said:


> I thought I remembered you were 'Bama fans   I want to say I saw (I cannot BELIEVE I'm telling you this since I know what it's going to be used for ) crimson & white polka dot at MaryJo's when I was there last . . . You can always call and ask - I did that before my trip to RI to see if they had a material in stock before I drove over . . .they were happy to help
> 
> How about I'll still love you for finding it, even if it turns out they don't have it?
> 
> 
> Where are those pictures, Kristen???  I want to see!!!!!



Well it may turn out in your favor.  I just don't think I will have time to get to MJ's in the next couple of days.  I might actually have some Bama fabric though.  Need to look for that.   

As for the pictures, well my models have to be in better moods.   I will see if I can get some tomorrow afternoon.  I finished the shirts this weekend, and started the princess dress.  Got the strips cut out and one applique done.  Then I ran out of bobbin thread.  I am frustrated that I didn't get more online.  It is so much cheaper than our local sewing store.  Where do you all buy yours?


----------



## mommy2mrb

teresajoy said:


> My whole family (Mom, Dad, brother, Heather, cousins, aunts, uncles, and their families) went camping this weekend. We had such fun (although, I froze my tushy off in the tent on Friday night!).
> 
> So, we are sitting around the campfire and talking about the pictures that people take of themselves in the mirror and post on Facebook. My cousin and I both said that we had never posted a picture like that, so my cousin said, "Let's go in the (public) bathroom and take our picture!" So, I said, "Ok, let's go!" We jumped up and grabbed all the ladies and girls that would come with us (from our group) and proceeded to take this lovely picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were giggling so hard, my cousin could barely take the picture!!!
> 
> And, then Heather was roasting ONE hot dog on a two tine stick. So, my cousin told her she was "waisting tine". We figured we needed a picture of that too, so we took this picture and titled it "Just Wating Tine" on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so it's not as funny if you weren't there, but  that's the kind of stupid fun my family has while camping.



love the mirror photo Teresa !
and having stupid family fun is the best kind


----------



## cogero

teresajoy said:


> Ok, so it's not as funny if you weren't there, but  that's the kind of stupid fun my family has while camping.



Great photos Teresa.

Okay I am getting back into my routine of getting up early to do a work out. My life does not reallly allow me time to a gym but I can generally squeeze in a walk at home work out every morning before the kids are up. So I am going to start that today. It also makes me feel better about me all day


----------



## NiniMorris

babynala said:


> Nini - On our last trip I remembered at the last minute to bring the ponchos.  We just missed about 3 rain showers because we were on rides or in restaurants but on our second to last day it started pouring at MK.  The ponchos came in very handy.  I asked one of the stores for a shopping bag to toss the wet ponchos into after the storm passed.



I just told my husband to pick up some extra today.  I normally try to have 2 or three per person in my Disney box, but last year they all were worn in the freezing weather and Splash Mtn on MVMCP!




VBAndrea said:


> Did you add me to your packing list?  I'd sure like to come along!



Sure...come on along, but it might get a bit crowded!  We are taking the club cab truck with 4 people in it (along with everyone else's luggage!  The nice cover thingy that hubby has makes it a nice water tight place for the luggage and boxes to live on the trip.)  

My son is taking our 7 passenger van with 6 people in it.  Everyone in that vehicle is concerned about having their luggage come 4 days before they do!   At least this time there is only one car seat, so there is a bit more room...just a tiny bit.  I think there is some room on the very back seat between my grand daughter's car seat and a 16 year old.  Of course, you might have to hold your luggage in your lap!



PurpleEars said:


> Sorry to hear about the missing money. At least your DS's heart is in the right place (even though his approach was not). Too bad it sounds like the money is a lost cause. I wonder if there is a way you can work it out with your DS that he "pays off" part of the money he took by say, having one less McDonald's meal a month for an entire year? I don't know if it will help him learn?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> He is only just learning about the concept of time, so for him all rewards and punishment has to be immediate.  (no short term memory and trouble recalling his long term memory)  What we have been doing is everything he asks for something  (which is constant) we tell hi we can't because we are short some money.  Without too much prompting he remembers WHY we are short money and is starting to understand.
> 
> Although he did bring me all his broken toys and told me I could sell them for money for Disney!
> 
> 
> 
> teresajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My whole family (Mom, Dad, brother, Heather, cousins, aunts, uncles, and their families) went camping this weekend. We had such fun (although, I froze my tushy off in the tent on Friday night!).
> 
> So, we are sitting around the campfire and talking about the pictures that people take of themselves in the mirror and post on Facebook. My cousin and I both said that we had never posted a picture like that, so my cousin said, "Let's go in the (public) bathroom and take our picture!" So, I said, "Ok, let's go!" We jumped up and grabbed all the ladies and girls that would come with us (from our group) and proceeded to take this lovely picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were giggling so hard, my cousin could barely take the picture!!!
> 
> And, then Heather was roasting ONE hot dog on a two tine stick. So, my cousin told her she was "waisting tine". We figured we needed a picture of that too, so we took this picture and titled it "Just Wating Tine" on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so it's not as funny if you weren't there, but  that's the kind of stupid fun my family has while camping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How funny...although, I was noticing how strange you people in the north are...we call those things marshmallows you call them hot dogs...  (just please....tell me you don't put mustard  on those 'hot dogs'!
> 
> Looks like you had a lot of fun, but I have to tell you...freezing my self to death on purpose is one of the many reasons I don't do camping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...again I lost some of my quotes. At least I know why this time (it is this stupid keyboard.  It has 'learned' my typing style, and it wants me to touch the keys harder but when the arthritis is acting up I don't hit them as hard.  Got to get my son in law to turn OFF this feature!!)
> 
> We always take a towel from the room to mark our places when waiting for parades as well...although we use them more for wiping wet seats than anything!  Funny how wet those seats can get in those very brief rain showers we always get. (of course the long range forecast is showing much more rain this trip!)
> 
> Thanks to everyone else that said something about this crazy situation I am finding myself in this time...and to all who offered ideas on things I might forget...and especially to those who are helping us move along!
> 
> 
> Today I get to take time out of the busy schedule to go talk with the attorney about my DS care while at school.  We are seriously considering a law suit over the 'time out room' they are putting my son in.  Locked doors, no lights, sitting on the floor, removing his shoes and socks and belt...oh and I call it a storage closet...no a room!    We will probably be home schooling again when we come back from Disney...but want to make sure the attorney feels this is a good idea as well.
> 
> 
> 3 days, 20 hours, 43 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini
Click to expand...


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> okay here is what I did today.
> 
> The Monster Hight Shirt for the girl, she is going to wear it with the pirate skirt I made for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is an 18M shirt I had lying around here that I decided to just add to the etsy store. I have some strange sizes here I am just going to applique and list and try to bring in some money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now to read some tutorials or browse on pinterest a bit.


Looks great -- though I'm not sure what Monster High is either 



teresajoy said:


> My whole family (Mom, Dad, brother, Heather, cousins, aunts, uncles, and their families) went camping this weekend. We had such fun (although, I froze my tushy off in the tent on Friday night!).
> 
> So, we are sitting around the campfire and talking about the pictures that people take of themselves in the mirror and post on Facebook. My cousin and I both said that we had never posted a picture like that, so my cousin said, "Let's go in the (public) bathroom and take our picture!" So, I said, "Ok, let's go!" We jumped up and grabbed all the ladies and girls that would come with us (from our group) and proceeded to take this lovely picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were giggling so hard, my cousin could barely take the picture!!!
> 
> And, then Heather was roasting ONE hot dog on a two tine stick. So, my cousin told her she was "waisting tine". We figured we needed a picture of that too, so we took this picture and titled it "Just Wating Tine" on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so it's not as funny if you weren't there, but  that's the kind of stupid fun my family has while camping.


Sounds like a fun weekend aside form the cold weather.  And those are marshmallows, not hot dogs.  And that looks like a yummy strawberry one!



cogero said:


> Okay I am getting back into my routine of getting up early to do a work out. My life does not reallly allow me time to a gym but I can generally squeeze in a walk at home work out every morning before the kids are up. So I am going to start that today. It also makes me feel better about me all day


I told myself that once the kids were back in school I would start working again again.  Unfortunately as much as I want to I haven't made the time to do it.  I'm going to blame Nini that it's all her fault as I'm trying to help move the thread along.

Hmm, and I messed up Nini's quote...

NINI:  I will gladly keep my luggage on my lap 

I think your school is not capable of taking care of your son.  The attorney needs to insist that the school system take proper care of him, even if that means getting him to a school outside your district that is able to handle his needs.  I find that type of care abusive.


----------



## babynala

2girlsmommy said:


> Here is an outfit I made my daughter last week.  I tested a pattern from a designer I found on Facebook!  It was very simple and easy to make...reminds of the simply sweet. The strap isn't wonky in the back...it just from the way she has her arms I guess.... My daughter's pose is courtesy of her kindergarten teacher who has all of these really cute chants they do to celebrate each other...this one is called "Lookin' Good!"
> Thanks for looking!  Erica


She is "Lookin' Good".  That dress looks very cute and comfy and your DD is too funny with her little pose.  



mkwj said:


> okay so talking about ponchos.  I am about 100% sure we are going to have rain while we are there.  I have used the cheapo  ponchos in the past, but they aren't the best.  Good to throw away though.  Has anyone see ponchos for children?  I have also heard of people using a shower curtain liner to cover their stroller.  We are taking the double and I need something to cover it.


I saw some light weight rain coats in Walmart for kids.  They were near the ponchos and cost about $5 (I think).  They had bright yellow and pink.  They folded up very small into a holder and were light weight so I don't think they would be too hot.  I don't think you could lose a child wearing that raincoat.  I think the raincoat is better then a poncho for a child because it actually fits and they don't trip over it or have to hold the arms up.  

I bought a stroller cover for our double stroller and have only used it at Disney.  It has been worth the money for the times it has rained.  In other situations I have used a poncho over our big single jogging stroller.  I have heard of people bringing clothes pins to hold the poncho to the stroller so it doesn't blow away.  Again, be sure to cover the stroller before you go into an attraction on cloudy days in case it rains while your stroller is parked.  Even if you put it under an awning or something because Disney likes to move the strollers around.  



Mel0215 said:


> I've been missing for a little while, but I've found me, and I'm still here. I've been reading along, and things are just flying by! Everything has been so incredible! I want to make so many things, I just don't have the time.
> I have managed to make a few things lately though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reversible sewing machine cover with pockets!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skirt for Bitty Baby (AG)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water bottle holders, now to figure out strap attachment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crayon roll... I was bored one night, and tired of naked crayons.
> 
> Nini- it's still really hot and humid here, and they are predicting rain (we'll see), so a poncho and waterproof sunscreen


Love the sewing machine cover.  The bitty baby skirt is so cute.  The water bottle holders and crayon roll look great.



mphalens said:


> Kohls has waffle knit long sleeve shirts in toddler sizes in nude . . . I'm thinking of buying one tomorrow just to have (he'll wear it this fall anyway) . . . and NOT attaching the tail to it but tucking in the shirt if that's the route we go - so I can still have him wear the shirt for other things after Halloween (AND to make trips to the potty easier!!!  *Because he still has to do the "mad dash" )*
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good idea to keep it separate and the waffle shirt is a good way to go since you can use it again.
> 
> 
> 
> cogero said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay here is what I did today.
> 
> The Monster Hight Shirt for the girl, she is going to wear it with the pirate skirt I made for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is an 18M shirt I had lying around here that I decided to just add to the etsy store. I have some strange sizes here I am just going to applique and list and try to bring in some money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now to read some tutorials or browse on pinterest a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute t-shirts.  That is a good way to use up your t-shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> teresajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My whole family (Mom, Dad, brother, Heather, cousins, aunts, uncles, and their families) went camping this weekend. We had such fun (although, I froze my tushy off in the tent on Friday night!).
> 
> So, we are sitting around the campfire and talking about the pictures that people take of themselves in the mirror and post on Facebook. My cousin and I both said that we had never posted a picture like that, so my cousin said, "Let's go in the (public) bathroom and take our picture!" So, I said, "Ok, let's go!" We jumped up and grabbed all the ladies and girls that would come with us (from our group) and proceeded to take this lovely picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were giggling so hard, my cousin could barely take the picture!!!
> 
> And, then Heather was roasting ONE hot dog on a two tine stick. So, my cousin told her she was "waisting tine". We figured we needed a picture of that too, so we took this picture and titled it "Just Wating Tine" on Facebook
> 
> Ok, so it's not as funny if you weren't there, but  that's the kind of stupid fun my family has while camping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like everyone had a fun time.  Love the bathroom mirror picture and the fact that the girls still had their bike helmets on.
> 
> 
> 
> NiniMorris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I get to take time out of the busy schedule to go talk with the attorney about my DS care while at school.  We are seriously considering a law suit over the 'time out room' they are putting my son in.  Locked doors, no lights, sitting on the floor, removing his shoes and socks and belt...oh and I call it a storage closet...no a room!    We will probably be home schooling again when we come back from Disney...but want to make sure the attorney feels this is a good idea as well.
> 
> 3 days, 20 hours, 43 minutes
> 
> Nini
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is really a shame that the school is treating your son like this.  It really scares me that they think this is acceptable.
> 
> On a side note:  the Walmart flyer that came in the paper this week featured Fabric and other crafts.  They said they have fabric in about 2,000 stores but I'm not sure if that just means the creative cuts or the full fabric department.  I also saw on add for an office supply store that had Sharpie fabric markers.  They are called "Stained" and are specifically for fabrics and I guess the name implies they won't wash out.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## NiniMorris

VBAndrea said:


> Looks great -- though I'm not sure what Monster High is either
> 
> 
> Sounds like a fun weekend aside form the cold weather.  And those are marshmallows, not hot dogs.  And that looks like a yummy strawberry one!
> 
> 
> I told myself that once the kids were back in school I would start working again again.  Unfortunately as much as I want to I haven't made the time to do it.  I'm going to blame Nini that it's all her fault as I'm trying to help move the thread along.
> 
> Hmm, and I messed up Nini's quote...
> 
> NINI:  I will gladly keep my luggage on my lap
> 
> I think your school is not capable of taking care of your son.  The attorney needs to insist that the school system take proper care of him, even if that means getting him to a school outside your district that is able to handle his needs.  I find that type of care abusive.



My husband is a police officer...SEVERAL things they have done to him would be considered police brutality if he did them to an adult...but it is evidently ok for them to do it to a child!  We are NOT happy, but unfortunately, he doesn't really remember the incidents too much, so...we don't find out about it until much later.  However....he LOVES going to school and doesn't want to home school.  

Sorry I am the reason you are not getting any work done...but look on the bright side...I am leaving Friday morning at zero dark thirty...so you have a whole week to work!

Nini


----------



## Piper

NiniMorris said:


> My husband is a police officer...SEVERAL things they have done to him would be considered police brutality if he did them to an adult...but it is evidently ok for them to do it to a child!  We are NOT happy, but unfortunately, he doesn't really remember the incidents too much, so...we don't find out about it until much later.  However....he LOVES going to school and doesn't want to home school.
> 
> Sorry I am the reason you are not getting any work done...but look on the bright side...I am leaving Friday morning at zero dark thirty...so you have a whole week to work!
> 
> Nini



Nini, I am sorry this is happening.  It doesn't sound like a good situation.  Many years ago, my classroom was in the special ed area.  We had a "calm down room" right outside our door.  It was about 6 x 6 feet.  The walls were carpeted as well as the floor.  There were 5 or 6 soft throw pillows on the floor.  It had a light inside which was never turned off and had a large window at the top of the door.  Although I never used it, my students saw autistic students in full melt down being carried to that room on a fairly regular basis.  I didn't realize how much it impacted my kids until I got a new student who started to have a meltdown.  One of my "old" students went to him and said, "Please don't cry or else that other teacher will lock you in that room."  I kept my door closed after that.  (It also explained why I had an unusually well-behaved class that year!)


----------



## NiniMorris

Piper said:


> Nini, I am sorry this is happening.  It doesn't sound like a good situation.  Many years ago, my classroom was in the special ed area.  We had a "calm down room" right outside our door.  It was about 6 x 6 feet.  The walls were carpeted as well as the floor.  There were 5 or 6 soft throw pillows on the floor.  It had a light inside which was never turned off and had a large window at the top of the door.  Although I never used it, my students saw autistic students in full melt down being carried to that room on a fairly regular basis.  I didn't realize how much it impacted my kids until I got a new student who started to have a meltdown.  One of my "old" students went to him and said, "Please don't cry or else that other teacher will lock you in that room."  I kept my door closed after that.  (It also explained why I had an unusually well-behaved class that year!)



I bet that really had an impact!  LOL!

My son has several issues having to do with his accident, and some that predate the accident involving his bio mom.  One very strong one is darkness.  He will not ride in a car at night unless he has a small flashlight...  His shoes are special orthodic shoes that if not put back on properly can really hurt his feet.  He has no idea why they take off his shoes and socks and belt...we told him it is so he can't run away..he has no need to know it is in the event he attempts suicide...but the simple thought that they feel it necessary to do that lets me know they must realize it is NOT a good thing to do to a special needs child that is highly medicated!  (and both of his meds list suicide as a side effect!)

Sorry to go off on another rant!

Glad that your class was the best behaved class around!  I promise...no more negativity!  I am about to go to the Happiest Lace on Earth!  

Nini


----------



## tricia

cogero said:


> okay here is what I did today.
> 
> The Monster Hight Shirt for the girl, she is going to wear it with the pirate skirt I made for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is an 18M shirt I had lying around here that I decided to just add to the etsy store. I have some strange sizes here I am just going to applique and list and try to bring in some money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now to read some tutorials or browse on pinterest a bit.



Very cool.  Love the Candy Corn T.




teresajoy said:


> I pay for the domain name. I renewed it (before it expired), but switched from enom to GoDaddy. It just took a few days to get everything switched, so the site was spotty for a few days. It should be working for everyone now. If not, just wait a few days.




Ah, I thought maybe you had forgotten about it, or didn't get an email about it's expiration, or that you thought we didn't need it anymore.  Glad you're back and it will be working properly again.



teresajoy said:


> My whole family (Mom, Dad, brother, Heather, cousins, aunts, uncles, and their families) went camping this weekend. We had such fun (although, I froze my tushy off in the tent on Friday night!).
> 
> So, we are sitting around the campfire and talking about the pictures that people take of themselves in the mirror and post on Facebook. My cousin and I both said that we had never posted a picture like that, so my cousin said, "Let's go in the (public) bathroom and take our picture!" So, I said, "Ok, let's go!" We jumped up and grabbed all the ladies and girls that would come with us (from our group) and proceeded to take this lovely picture:






teresajoy said:


> And, then Heather was roasting ONE hot dog on a two tine stick. So, my cousin told her she was "waisting tine". We figured we needed a picture of that too, so we took this picture and titled it "Just Wating Tine" on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so it's not as funny if you weren't there, but  that's the kind of stupid fun my family has while camping.



Sounds like an awesome silly weekend.  And I'm with Nini, hope you don't put mustard on those hot dogs.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

DMGeurts said:


> Oh - I can't remember where I left off posting here with my outfits that I've been making for my competition with myself...  I don't think I've posted any of these yet.
> 
> And I apologize some of your are seeing these twice (or more because of Facebook) - but I know that not everyone is following my PTR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



AWESOME!!!


----------



## cogero

Nini my heart bleeds for all the difficulty you are going through with the school. I really hate that they are not willing to work for a viable solution for Mr. D. It sounds like they would rather have the easy way for them.

So I am at work making lists of some things I want to work on later. I found even more small 18month shirts in my stash. Going to work on those first I think.


----------



## babynala

Warning:  lots of pictures (and they are not the greatest shots)

My daughter's skirt for Hoop Dee Do review.  I wanted to make her a Jessie shirt but she said no.    A few days later I asked her if she wanted a Bullseye shirt and she looked at me like I was crazy.  She thought I meant a shirt with the Target logo.  I guess I'm the only one who has Disney on their mind 24/7.  Any other ideas for a cute shirt to go with this skirt?





This is my first Insa.  My DD will wear it to Epcot where we have a late breakfast with the princesses and then I'm hoping we get to meet Marie (one of her favorites).  I knew she wouldn't want to wear the Belle shirt all day and I know this fabric doesn't scream "France" but my little picky one is not big on pink.  I bought this fabric with no plans so I wanted to use it up.  I'm hoping to make a non-Disney t-shirt and some PJ shorts so my DD can get lots of use out of this set.  
Belle version:








Marie version:








Just the skirt / front:




Back of the skirt





Thanks for all the inspiration.  I enjoyed making the Insa skirt and never would have attempted it with out all the cheerleaders on this site.  I also cut a little hole in the Marie shirt that I still need to fix but that might not happen until the car ride to WDW.


----------



## cogero

babynala said:


> Warning:  lots of pictures (and they are not the greatest shots)
> 
> My daughter's skirt for Hoop Dee Do review.  I wanted to make her a Jessie shirt but she said no.    A few days later I asked her if she wanted a Bullseye shirt and she looked at me like I was crazy.  She thought I meant a shirt with the Target logo.  I guess I'm the only one who has Disney on their mind 24/7.  Any other ideas for a cute shirt to go with this skirt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first Insa.  My DD will wear it to Epcot where we have a late breakfast with the princesses and then I'm hoping we get to meet Marie (one of her favorites).  I knew she wouldn't want to wear the Belle shirt all day and I know this fabric doesn't scream "France" but my little picky one is not big on pink.  I bought this fabric with no plans so I wanted to use it up.  I'm hoping to make a non-Disney t-shirt and some PJ shorts so my DD can get lots of use out of this set.
> Belle version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marie version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the skirt / front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the inspiration.  I enjoyed making the Insa skirt and never would have attempted it with out all the cheerleaders on this site.  I also cut a little hole in the Marie shirt that I still need to fix but that might not happen until the car ride to WDW.



Love the Hoop De Doo Revue skirt so pretty. Not sure about a design for it except maybe a Cowboy Boot.

Love the Insa I would love to try one but it scares me.


----------



## tricia

babynala said:


> Back of the skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the inspiration.  I enjoyed making the Insa skirt and never would have attempted it with out all the cheerleaders on this site.  I also cut a little hole in the Marie shirt that I still need to fix but that might not happen until the car ride to WDW.



Everything looks great.  Love the fabrics of the skirt, and the little ruffle panel at the back.


Chiara - no need to be afraid of the Insa, the basic pattern is actually VERY easy.  It is a great skirt for embroidery too, as the 4 panel show off designs very well.


----------



## VBAndrea

babynala said:


> Warning:  lots of pictures (and they are not the greatest shots)
> 
> My daughter's skirt for Hoop Dee Do review.  I wanted to make her a Jessie shirt but she said no.    A few days later I asked her if she wanted a Bullseye shirt and she looked at me like I was crazy.  She thought I meant a shirt with the Target logo.  I guess I'm the only one who has Disney on their mind 24/7.  Any other ideas for a cute shirt to go with this skirt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first Insa.  My DD will wear it to Epcot where we have a late breakfast with the princesses and then I'm hoping we get to meet Marie (one of her favorites).  I knew she wouldn't want to wear the Belle shirt all day and I know this fabric doesn't scream "France" but my little picky one is not big on pink.  I bought this fabric with no plans so I wanted to use it up.  I'm hoping to make a non-Disney t-shirt and some PJ shorts so my DD can get lots of use out of this set.
> Belle version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marie version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the skirt / front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the inspiration.  I enjoyed making the Insa skirt and never would have attempted it with out all the cheerleaders on this site.  I also cut a little hole in the Marie shirt that I still need to fix but that might not happen until the car ride to WDW.



Either you've been really busy sewing the past few days or you've really been lacking taking pics!  You are just whipping out the outfits.

The Hoop de Doo skirt is so cute!  My dd would likely just want a horse appliqued on it in the painted horse fabric.  A horse shoe might be cute too.  A cowboy boot like Chiara suggested would look cute as well.

I love the Insa and really like the versatility of being able to switch the shirts.  Next time we go I want to spend more time at Epcot and dd will get a Maria shirt as well -- that's a really cute Maria applique too ~ where is that one from?  Isn't the Insa easy?  For some reason I thought it would be a bit hard as well, but I really like it and it's also great for applique.  I think my dd likes the twirly patchwork or stripwork skirts better, but she liked the Insa I made her since it was with horse fabric.


All right ladies, I wanted to sew all day today but had to grocery shopping -- our outside frig is very much on the blink so I can't keep any frozen foods in it and therefore can't stock up like I usually do so now I am running out of things quickly.  So shopping is done, but we are also having company on Wed and I need to clean the house.  I don't want to clean tomorrow b/c tomorrow is our Anniversary and I am hoping dh takes the day off work (he was able to last year but was at a different command).  And I don't want to put everything off until Wednesday.  Grrr!!  I think I will see if I can get the downstairs cleaned in one hour and then sew.  I'd probably be able to do it faster if the playroom didn't have toys scattered about.  Wish I noticed that yesterday and I would have made the kids clean it -- or maybe I'll just save that room for them to do tonight.  I want to get started on my BG.


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> Love the Insa I would love to try one but it scares me.



I have to second what Tricia said -- the Insa is very simple and straight forward.  And it is great for appliques.  My only problem with my current one is I have a trim for the underskirt but can't find something that works for the overskirt -- this in a skirt I started two months ago.  I better figure something out!


----------



## cogero

Right now I am trying to decide if I want to get a 4 x 4 hoop for my 770 so I don't have to switch machines.  Decisions Decisions.

Okay so maybe I will look for the pattern? I have decided I am going to try one new pattern a month out of my collection of patterns.


----------



## NiniMorris

cogero said:


> Right now I am trying to decide if I want to get a 4 x 4 hoop for my 770 so I don't have to switch machines.  Decisions Decisions.
> 
> Okay so maybe I will look for the pattern? I have decided I am going to try one new pattern a month out of my collection of patterns.



I LOVE my 4x4 when doing the small onesies...truthfully that is the only thing I really use it for, but I can't imagine trying to do a small onesie on a 5x7.

Of course, when I bought my 4x4 it also came with a 5x7, a 2x2 and a large ginormous thing that I still haven't figured out how to use!


Nini


----------



## tricia

K, got a couple more things done on the weekend.

First an upcycle for a co-workers daughter. And it's Disney related, something I very rarely have.  It's a Marie cutie.




IMG_7947 by tricialee22, on Flickr

and then a Bench cushion and Pillows I did for my Aunt.




IMG_7950 by tricialee22, on Flickr




IMG_7951 by tricialee22, on Flickr




IMG_7952 by tricialee22, on Flickr


----------



## froggy33

cogero said:


> Right now I am trying to decide if I want to get a 4 x 4 hoop for my 770 so I don't have to switch machines.  Decisions Decisions.





NiniMorris said:


> I LOVE my 4x4 when doing the small onesies...truthfully that is the only thing I really use it for, but I can't imagine trying to do a small onesie on a 5x7.
> 
> Of course, when I bought my 4x4 it also came with a 5x7, a 2x2 and a large ginormous thing that I still haven't figured out how to use!
> 
> 
> Nini



I have decided that it would really help speed things along if I have a second 5x7 hoop and since I'm having another little girl in January, maybe a 4x4.  I also have the PE 770.  Where did you guys find good, compatible hoops for this machine.  Thanks!


----------



## NiniMorris

froggy33 said:


> I have decided that it would really help speed things along if I have a second 5x7 hoop and since I'm having another little girl in January, maybe a 4x4.  I also have the PE 770.  Where did you guys find good, compatible hoops for this machine.  Thanks!



I got mine on ebay...there are several sellers who have them.  They are all pretty much the same....new in a box.  They also have some on Amazon...same thing, new in box.

I think I got mine for $75...or maybe it was $50.  I also got the cap hoop for $30...and have never used that one either!


Nini


----------



## cogero

I love having two 5 x 7 hoops. I bought mine off the auction site


----------



## connie1042

Awhile back I saw a ruffled purse or tote. What pattern did you use? It was made with the Mickey colors.


----------



## NiniMorris

connie1042 said:


> Awhile back I saw a ruffled purse or tote. What pattern did you use? It was made with the Mickey colors.



Probably the Rosetta Bag from YCMT.  It is one of my favorite bags!  I think I have made around 15 of them so far...

Nini


----------



## Rockygirl1

DD7 has decided she wants to be Alice for Halloween.  (We got to meet Alice in Disney  and I think that has impacted her choice!)

So, I was thinking about the costume.  I am thinking the Precious Dress for the main dress. Does this sound right? Does any have any thoughts on the apron to go over the dress? 

Super excited to do this one!


----------



## cogero

tricia said:


> K, got a couple more things done on the weekend.
> 
> First an upcycle for a co-workers daughter. And it's Disney related, something I very rarely have.  It's a Marie cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7947 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> and then a Bench cushion and Pillows I did for my Aunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7950 by tricialee22, on Flickr



Love everything posted.

Think I am going to do an Agent P shirt this afternoon. Also in talks for making a birthday present for my cousins son and it will be a paying gig so that is good right?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Sorry, I haven't posted in awhile.  I have been so busy w/homeschooling starting up again, being pregnant, hving migraines, etc.

I did find out we are having another girl! We r excited but have been amazed at how people act like it is a disappointment since it is not a boy and we already have 2 girls....kind of hurtful. I will need even more sewing time now.

I have a few questions:
My oldest dd wants to b Jessie for Halloween. I know some of you have made Jessie costumes.  I would love to see yours again if you wouldn't mind posting. I need to figure out how to do the shirts and pants.

Also, I have had a chance to catch up on all of the pages yet so maybe you have already posted some, but has anyone started making some cute halloween inspired outfits yet? I guess I am looking for some inspiration.


----------



## froggy33

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Sorry, I haven't posted in awhile.  I have been so busy w/homeschooling starting up again, being pregnant, hving migraines, etc.
> 
> I did find out we are having another girl! We r excited but have been amazed at how people act like it is a disappointment since it is not a boy and we already have 2 girls....kind of hurtful. I will need even more sewing time now.



Congrats on another girl!  We too are having a girl...and I've had people ask me if we are going to have a third since we already have two girls.  We have no plans for a third, I mean we haven't even had the second yet!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

tricia said:


> K, got a couple more things done on the weekend.
> 
> First an upcycle for a co-workers daughter. And it's Disney related, something I very rarely have.  It's a Marie cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7947 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> and then a Bench cushion and Pillows I did for my Aunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7950 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7951 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7952 by tricialee22, on Flickr


Adorable upcycle and my dd highly approves 

And I love the seasonal pillows!  I wish I had time to make covers for some of mine.



froggy33 said:


> I have decided that it would really help speed things along if I have a second 5x7 hoop and since I'm having another little girl in January, maybe a 4x4.  I also have the PE 770.  Where did you guys find good, compatible hoops for this machine.  Thanks!


I think most people get them from  -- I inquired when I first got my machine because I hated wasted stabilizer doing smaller designs with my 5x7 but the set of hoops was about $100 and wasting stabilizer is currently less expensive.  A 4x4 would be nice for some things though.  I don't embroider enough that I need two 5x7's.



Rockygirl1 said:


> DD7 has decided she wants to be Alice for Halloween.  (We got to meet Alice in Disney  and I think that has impacted her choice!)
> 
> So, I was thinking about the costume.  I am thinking the Precious Dress for the main dress. Does this sound right? Does any have any thoughts on the apron to go over the dress?
> 
> Super excited to do this one!


I would look in the photobucket account for ideas.  As far as aprons there are hundreds of free on line tuts for them -- I'd do a google search.


I wanted today to be my sewing day and instead I went grocery shopping, cleaned and got called to school to pick up dd and now I have to take her to the doctor tomorrow as well.  Grrrr!   Nothing serious -- just itching though she also says she has a headache and her stomach hurts (but her stomach hurts 90% of the time so I consider that normal!).


----------



## NiniMorris

cogero said:


> Love everything posted.
> 
> Think I am going to do an Agent P shirt this afternoon. Also in talks for making a birthday present for my cousins son and it will be a paying gig so that is good right?





Paying is almost always GOOD!  



Rockygirl1 said:


> DD7 has decided she wants to be Alice for Halloween.  (We got to meet Alice in Disney  and I think that has impacted her choice!)
> 
> So, I was thinking about the costume.  I am thinking the Precious Dress for the main dress. Does this sound right? Does any have any thoughts on the apron to go over the dress?
> 
> Super excited to do this one!



I think the Precious dress is perfect for an Alice dress...I know someone one here made an Alice Dress...maybe it was Tom...can't remember now.  It should be easy to add a pinafore top to an apron...doesn't the Precious come with an apron?  When I used it for Minnie I made my own pattern as I went, but I think it has one...

________________


We are leaving early Friday morning (3am to be exact!).  Hubby is a police officer.  He got notice this morning that he has a court date on the 26th...we will be at Chef Mickey's.  Since we are on vacation, he is allowed to have the court date changed.  The person involved is upset that it is being changed because he gets to go on vacation.  

Hubby doesn't get to choose the court date...it is chosen by the court clerk.  He should get to take a vacation with his family too...

So, if you ever hear about a police officer having the court dates changed for a trial...please be understanding.  Usually they don't get notified until 48 hours before the court date.  They have a life too!


Off my soapbox now!


Nini


----------



## mphalens

babynala said:


> Warning:  lots of pictures (and they are not the greatest shots)
> 
> My daughter's skirt for Hoop Dee Do review.  I wanted to make her a Jessie shirt but she said no.    A few days later I asked her if she wanted a Bullseye shirt and she looked at me like I was crazy.  She thought I meant a shirt with the Target logo.  I guess I'm the only one who has Disney on their mind 24/7.  Any other ideas for a cute shirt to go with this skirt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first Insa.  My DD will wear it to Epcot where we have a late breakfast with the princesses and then I'm hoping we get to meet Marie (one of her favorites).  I knew she wouldn't want to wear the Belle shirt all day and I know this fabric doesn't scream "France" but my little picky one is not big on pink.  I bought this fabric with no plans so I wanted to use it up.  I'm hoping to make a non-Disney t-shirt and some PJ shorts so my DD can get lots of use out of this set.
> Belle version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marie version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the skirt / front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the inspiration.  I enjoyed making the Insa skirt and never would have attempted it with out all the cheerleaders on this site.  I also cut a little hole in the Marie shirt that I still need to fix but that might not happen until the car ride to WDW.




Oooh!  What great outfits!!!  I  Marie . . . and I love hearing that the Insa is simple and straightforward, since I think it's the skirt I'm going to make for Finn's friend for her birthday present (birthday was in August . . .  )



Rockygirl1 said:


> DD7 has decided she wants to be Alice for Halloween.  (We got to meet Alice in Disney  and I think that has impacted her choice!)
> 
> So, I was thinking about the costume.  I am thinking the Precious Dress for the main dress. Does this sound right? Does any have any thoughts on the apron to go over the dress?
> 
> Super excited to do this one!




Can I just tell you how jealous I am?  I so need a girl 

At least i get to make a merman costume this year, right?  



NiniMorris said:


> We are leaving early Friday morning (3am to be exact!).  Hubby is a police officer.  He got notice this morning that he has a court date on the 26th...we will be at Chef Mickey's.  Since we are on vacation, he is allowed to have the court date changed.  The person involved is upset that it is being changed because he gets to go on vacation.
> 
> Hubby doesn't get to choose the court date...it is chosen by the court clerk.  He should get to take a vacation with his family too...
> 
> So, if you ever hear about a police officer having the court dates changed for a trial...please be understanding.  Usually they don't get notified until 48 hours before the court date.  They have a life too!
> 
> 
> Off my soapbox now!
> 
> 
> Nini



My heart just dropped when I first started reading your post - I thought you were going to say your DH couldn't go b/c of the court date.  I am SO glad that they have a rule like that so his vacation is protected! Have a super-magical trip!!!!


----------



## mkwj

NiniMorris said:


> We are leaving about 18 hours after you.  Maybe we will magically run into each other.    It would be cool to meet someone from here.


----------



## mkwj

Okay need a suggestion.  Saturday night we had reservations at a non themed restaurant.  My dd was just going to wear a minnie simply sweet.  Now we are doing 1900 Park Fare.  I really don't thing I have time to make another dress, but it is bugging me.  I just changed the reservation today.  What would you do?  Also what do you all think of this restaurant.  We have never been there.


----------



## NiniMorris

mkwj said:


> We are leaving about 18 hours after you.  Maybe we will magically run into each other.    It would be cool to meet someone from here.



KOOL!   I'd love to meet up.  I'll have to post the shrits we will be wearing so you can tell us from all the other Disney crazies out there!  LOL!

Nini


----------



## squirrel

My niece and I will be at WDW shorly after you both.

Has anyone received a PM from today for the Boutique Runway? Just want to make sure my photos made it.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

froggy33 said:


> Congrats on another girl!  We too are having a girl...and I've had people ask me if we are going to have a third since we already have two girls.  We have no plans for a third, I mean we haven't even had the second yet!!!



It's crazy the things people say! Our girls will be very close in age.


On another note, is there a way to multiple quote from an iPad?


----------



## Blyssfull

We're home and finally settled. I have missed so much! It is going to take me forever to get all caught up. Everything I've seen so far is just precious.

We had a great time but boy did it go fast and we missed out on a lot due to time constraints. But that just means that I'll have to plan another trip in a couple of years. Our BibbidiBobbityBoutique appointment was an HOUR! behind so we lost so much time in MK which made me super sad. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Rockygirl1

froggy33 said:


> Congrats on another girl!  We too are having a girl...and I've had people ask me if we are going to have a third since we already have two girls.  We have no plans for a third, I mean we haven't even had the second yet!!!



I have had a lot of people ask if we were disappointed when we had a second girl... um, no... we love having two girls.  We would have loved having whatever we were blessed with.


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> How funny...although, I was noticing how strange you people in the north are...we call those things marshmallows you call them hot dogs...  (just please....tell me you don't put mustard  on those 'hot dogs'!
> 
> Looks like you had a lot of fun, but I have to tell you...freezing my self to death on purpose is one of the many reasons I don't do camping!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini





VBAndrea said:


> Sounds like a fun weekend aside form the cold weather.  And those are marshmallows, not hot dogs.  And that looks like a yummy strawberry one!





tricia said:


> Sounds like an awesome silly weekend.  And I'm with Nini, hope you don't put mustard on those hot dogs.



I should probably just act like I made a typo instead of explaining the truth. A typo would make my family seem a little less odd I think!  But, I'll go ahead and explain anyways!!

You see, Heather was roasting the hot dog when my cousin thought of the "wasting tine" joke. By the time we stopped laughing at our own stupidity to decide that we really needed a picture (to use as our family's Facebook page avatar) Heather and everyone else, was done roasting hot dogs. But, Corey was roasting a very yummy (you were right Andrea) strawberry marshmallow. Actually, he had one on each tine, but we made him take one off so we could take our "wasting tine" picture. 


So, yah, I probably should have went with the typo thing!!  



babynala said:


> Sounds like everyone had a fun time.  Love the bathroom mirror picture and the fact that the girls still had their bike helmets on.



Heather and I always make our kids wear helmets. Tessa and Lydia (the ones with helmets on in the picture) were actually playing on the playground when we called them to have their picture taken. They just get so use to wearing the helmets while camping, they just leave them on!  

They had a program at the campground, where if they caught you wearing a helmet (the kids anyway) they gave them a free coupon for McDonald's. Lydia got two of them! She was so excited! 



NiniMorris said:


> My son has several issues having to do with his accident, and some that predate the accident involving his bio mom.  One very strong one is darkness.  He will not ride in a car at night unless he has a small flashlight...  His shoes are special orthodic shoes that if not put back on properly can really hurt his feet.  He has no idea why they take off his shoes and socks and belt...we told him it is so he can't run away..he has no need to know it is in the event he attempts suicide...but the simple thought that they feel it necessary to do that lets me know they must realize it is NOT a good thing to do to a special needs child that is highly medicated!  (and both of his meds list suicide as a side effect!)
> 
> Sorry to go off on another rant!
> 
> Glad that your class was the best behaved class around!  I promise...no more negativity!  I am about to go to the Happiest Lace on Earth!
> 
> Nini



Jeanne, I'm so sorry that you are having so many problems with the school. It just doesn't make any sense to me how they can justify their actions. It sounds like the wrong person is getting locked in a dark closet! 



tricia said:


> Ah, I thought maybe you had forgotten about it, or didn't get an email about it's expiration, or that you thought we didn't need it anymore.  Glad you're back and it will be working properly again.



No, it was my buisness site domain name I didn't renew in time!  Uggh! 




babynala said:


> Warning:  lots of pictures (and they are not the greatest shots)
> 
> My daughter's skirt for Hoop Dee Do review.  I wanted to make her a Jessie shirt but she said no.    A few days later I asked her if she wanted a Bullseye shirt and she looked at me like I was crazy.  She thought I meant a shirt with the Target logo.  I guess I'm the only one who has Disney on their mind 24/7.  Any other ideas for a cute shirt to go with this skirt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first Insa.  My DD will wear it to Epcot where we have a late breakfast with the princesses and then I'm hoping we get to meet Marie (one of her favorites).  I knew she wouldn't want to wear the Belle shirt all day and I know this fabric doesn't scream "France" but my little picky one is not big on pink.  I bought this fabric with no plans so I wanted to use it up.  I'm hoping to make a non-Disney t-shirt and some PJ shorts so my DD can get lots of use out of this set.
> Belle version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I love these!!! Adorable Hoop De Doo skirt, and I love your versatile Marie and Belle!!! 


tricia said:


> K, got a couple more things done on the weekend.
> 
> First an upcycle for a co-workers daughter. And it's Disney related, something I very rarely have.  It's a Marie cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7947 by tricialee22, on Flickr



That upcycle is adorable!!! Do you use a pattern? I really like that shape. 

I need to make cushions for our camper (so next year we don't have to sleep in a tent) Are they hard to do? These ones you made look really nice! (which makes me think they must have been hard!)


Rockygirl1 said:


> DD7 has decided she wants to be Alice for Halloween.  (We got to meet Alice in Disney  and I think that has impacted her choice!)
> 
> So, I was thinking about the costume.  I am thinking the Precious Dress for the main dress. Does this sound right? Does any have any thoughts on the apron to go over the dress?
> 
> Super excited to do this one!


Cute picture!!! I think the precious Dress is the way to go! We have the Alice dress that Tom made, and while I am pretty sure the Precious Dress wasn't out when he made it, that was the style of the dress. 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Sorry, I haven't posted in awhile.  I have been so busy w/homeschooling starting up again, being pregnant, hving migraines, etc.
> 
> I did find out we are having another girl! We r excited but have been amazed at how people act like it is a disappointment since it is not a boy and we already have 2 girls....kind of hurtful. I will need even more sewing time now.



Congrtulations Rochelle!!!!!! I think a third daughter is wonderful!!!!!  People can sure be stupid though, can't they! 



NiniMorris said:


> We are leaving early Friday morning (3am to be exact!).  Hubby is a police officer.  He got notice this morning that he has a court date on the 26th...we will be at Chef Mickey's.  Since we are on vacation, he is allowed to have the court date changed.  The person involved is upset that it is being changed because he gets to go on vacation.
> 
> Hubby doesn't get to choose the court date...it is chosen by the court clerk.  He should get to take a vacation with his family too...
> 
> So, if you ever hear about a police officer having the court dates changed for a trial...please be understanding.  Usually they don't get notified until 48 hours before the court date.  They have a life too!
> 
> 
> Off my soapbox now!
> 
> 
> Nini



I'm so glad you are able to go!!! I am very grateful for police officers, and I'm happy that your vacation was not ruined.


----------



## teresajoy

Just a warning

I am planning on moving our thread on page 240, since the mods didn't let us finish up page 250 last time before they locked us up. I don't want to chance that happening again!!! ​


----------



## NiniMorris

I guess it is time I finally get my shirts posted...how else are you going to find me at the parks...since I don't let people take my picture too often!

First up is our shirt we wear on the way to Disney.





[/url] 100_3610 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]

Next is our shirt for Friday night at DHS.





[/url] 100_3612 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## NiniMorris

Next up is our shirts for Saturday's visit to Animal Kingdom.





[/url] 100_3614 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]

Then for 1900 Park Fare Saturday night.





[/url] 100_3615 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]

Then on Sunday we are at Epcot and Coral Reef for the big celebration of the birthday boy.  None other than the ever popular Mr. D.





[/url] 100_3617 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]

Nini


----------



## kidneygirl

mkwj said:


> Okay need a suggestion.  Saturday night we had reservations at a non themed restaurant.  My dd was just going to wear a minnie simply sweet.  Now we are doing 1900 Park Fare.  I really don't thing I have time to make another dress, but it is bugging me.  I just changed the reservation today.  What would you do?  Also what do you all think of this restaurant.  We have never been there.



We really liked 1900 PF.  I made DD a Drizella dress and she was chosen to open the restaurant.  Since I'm also in Charlotte, you're more than welcome to borrow it, if you don't have time to make something.  (I don't have the hair bow anymore, though)


----------



## NiniMorris

For Monday, we are going to Downtown Disney.





[/url] 100_3620 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]

With Chef Mickey's that night.





[/url] 100_3622 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]

For Tuesday we go to Magic Kingdom.





[/url] 100_3624 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]

And then over to Epcot for dinner at Biergarten.  This is actually my favorite shirt...and it was an afterthought!





[/url] 100_3625 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]

Nini


----------



## NiniMorris

For Wednesday  we  head back to DHS.





[/url] 100_3628 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]

With Sci Fi Drive In for dinner.





[/url] 100_3629 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]

Thursday we visit Animal Kingdom in the am.





[/url] 100_3632 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]

With Epcot and Garden Grill in the pm.





[/url] 100_3633 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]

On Friday we will visit DHS again in the am.





[/url] 100_3636 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]

With a trip to Magic Kingdom and CRT in the pm.





[/url] 100_3637 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]

We will not be staying for MNSSHP this year...maybe next year.

Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

teresajoy said:


> Just a warning
> 
> I am planning on moving our thread on page 240, since the mods didn't let us finish up page 250 last time before they locked us up. I don't want to chance that happening again!!! ​


I think you have probably just made Nini the happiest women on the planet!



NiniMorris said:


> I guess it is time I finally get my shirts posted...how else are you going to find me at the parks...since I don't let people take my picture too often!
> 
> First up is our shirt we wear on the way to Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3610 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Next is our shirt for Friday night at DHS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3612 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]


Awesome!  So cute that you do shirts for the drive down.  You did make me one too didn't you?  I know you probably won't see it too well with all the luggage piled on me, but I'd like to fit in.



NiniMorris said:


> Next up is our shirts for Saturday's visit to Animal Kingdom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3614 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Then for 1900 Park Fare Saturday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3615 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Then on Sunday we are at Epcot and Coral Reef for the big celebration of the birthday boy.  None other than the ever popular Mr. D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3617 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Nini


I like how you split the pics into two posts (trying to move us along a but no doubt)!  I can't decide which set of these is my favorite!  I love the Park Fare mice but I adore the Nemo set too!  



kidneygirl said:


> We really liked 1900 PF.  I made DD a Drizella dress and she was chosen to open the restaurant.  Since I'm also in Charlotte, you're more than welcome to borrow it, if you don't have time to make something.  (I don't have the hair bow anymore, though)



That is the sweetest pic!


----------



## NiniMorris

Now that I have done my part to get us moved before my trip ... I have a question.  How on earth do you keep those silly words from showing up when you use Flikr for your photo uploads?



Seriously, most of the shirts were from Heather Sue.  The ones that weren't ...let's just say they were not my favorites!


Thank you Heather Sue!!

Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> For Monday, we are going to Downtown Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3620 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> With Chef Mickey's that night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3622 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> For Tuesday we go to Magic Kingdom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3624 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> And then over to Epcot for dinner at Biergarten.  This is actually my favorite shirt...and it was an afterthought!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3625 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Nini


I  the Epcot ones too!!!  Awesome colors!



NiniMorris said:


> For Wednesday  we  head back to DHS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3628 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> With Sci Fi Drive In for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3629 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Thursday we visit Animal Kingdom in the am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3632 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> With Epcot and Garden Grill in the pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3633 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> On Friday we will visit DHS again in the am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3636 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> With a trip to Magic Kingdom and CRT in the pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3637 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> We will not be staying for MNSSHP this year...maybe next year.
> 
> Nini


OMG these are all so great!!!!  You all are going to be getting sooooo much attention!


----------



## ellenbenny

Nini, I love all the shirts!  It looks like we may cross paths Weds at Hollywood Studios or Thurs at AK.  I will keep an eye out for your group.  We will be me, DH, DSIL and DBIL.  I have only done one set of shirts, not sure which day we will wear them.


----------



## NiniMorris

Sorry Andrea...your order must have gotten lost!

Seriously, other than a couple special shirts for my grand daughter, I didn't make shirts for all 10 of us this time...just me, hubby and my two youngest!  My DIL... didn't like having all those shirts after the trip and not being able to wear them...so...she BOUGHT shirts for them from the Disney store.  (you have to know I made the shirts last year, and all they had to do was spend the 2 or 3 dollars a shirt from Jiffy Shirts...I'm pretty sure the shirts from the Disney store were a little bit more expensive!  LOL!)

I'll see if I can find the one special shirt I really loved I made my grand daughter...it is really cool.


Nini


----------



## teresajoy

kidneygirl said:


> We really liked 1900 PF.  I made DD a Drizella dress and she was chosen to open the restaurant.  Since I'm also in Charlotte, you're more than welcome to borrow it, if you don't have time to make something.  (I don't have the hair bow anymore, though)



SOOO CUTE!!!!! And, how nice of you! 



mkwj said:


> Okay need a suggestion.  Saturday night we had reservations at a non themed restaurant.  My dd was just going to wear a minnie simply sweet.  Now we are doing 1900 Park Fare.  I really don't thing I have time to make another dress, but it is bugging me.  I just changed the reservation today.  What would you do?  Also what do you all think of this restaurant.  We have never been there.


1900 Park Fare is our all time FAVORITE restaurant!!! The stepsisters are WONDERFUL!!!!!! 


ellenbenny said:


> Nini, I love all the shirts!  It looks like we may cross paths Weds at Hollywood Studios or Thurs at AK.  I will keep an eye out for your group.  We will be me, DH, DSIL and DBIL.  I have only done one set of shirts, not sure which day we will wear them.



OOH, I hope you guys run into each other!!!

I seem to have lost some quotes, I need to go back and find them.


----------



## mkwj

kidneygirl said:


> We really liked 1900 PF.  I made DD a Drizella dress and she was chosen to open the restaurant.  Since I'm also in Charlotte, you're more than welcome to borrow it, if you don't have time to make something.  (I don't have the hair bow anymore, though)



I might take you up on that.  Thank you....  I need to let her watch the movie again.  It is not one she has seen a lot and has no idea who the stepsisters are.  

NINI:  It looks like the only two nights our paths might cross are Saturday and Tuesday.  We are eating at Park Fare at 4:55, and then Tuesday we will be in Epcot.  We have 5:30 ressies at Chefs.
Your shirts look great.  I did do one set for all of us.  Everything else has been for the kids.  Seeing how great your pics look though it makes me want to do more.    Like I have the time.


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> Next up is our shirts for Saturday's visit to Animal Kingdom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3614 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Then for 1900 Park Fare Saturday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3615 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Then on Sunday we are at Epcot and Coral Reef for the big celebration of the birthday boy.  None other than the ever popular Mr. D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3617 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Nini



I love all of these!!!!! You guys will look great! 



VBAndrea said:


> I think you have probably just made Nini the happiest women on the planet!



That's what I was really hoping for! 



NiniMorris said:


> Sorry Andrea...your order must have gotten lost!
> 
> Seriously, other than a couple special shirts for my grand daughter, I didn't make shirts for all 10 of us this time...just me, hubby and my two youngest!  My DIL... didn't like having all those shirts after the trip and not being able to wear them...so...she BOUGHT shirts for them from the Disney store.  (you have to know I made the shirts last year, and all they had to do was spend the 2 or 3 dollars a shirt from Jiffy Shirts...I'm pretty sure the shirts from the Disney store were a little bit more expensive!  LOL!)
> 
> I'll see if I can find the one special shirt I really loved I made my grand daughter...it is really cool.
> 
> 
> Nini



She should have given you the shirts back so you could sell them on CBRG!


----------



## dianemom2

babynala said:


> Warning:  lots of pictures (and they are not the greatest shots)
> 
> My daughter's skirt for Hoop Dee Do review.  I wanted to make her a Jessie shirt but she said no.    A few days later I asked her if she wanted a Bullseye shirt and she looked at me like I was crazy.  She thought I meant a shirt with the Target logo.  I guess I'm the only one who has Disney on their mind 24/7.  Any other ideas for a cute shirt to go with this skirt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first Insa.  My DD will wear it to Epcot where we have a late breakfast with the princesses and then I'm hoping we get to meet Marie (one of her favorites).  I knew she wouldn't want to wear the Belle shirt all day and I know this fabric doesn't scream "France" but my little picky one is not big on pink.  I bought this fabric with no plans so I wanted to use it up.  I'm hoping to make a non-Disney t-shirt and some PJ shorts so my DD can get lots of use out of this set.
> Belle version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marie version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the skirt / front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the inspiration.  I enjoyed making the Insa skirt and never would have attempted it with out all the cheerleaders on this site.  I also cut a little hole in the Marie shirt that I still need to fix but that might not happen until the car ride to WDW.


Your first Insa turned out great.  I may have to make one as some point!  Everything looks  really good.  I love how to made the two shirts to go with the skirt.  How about a little fringed vest to wear with the hoop de doo skirt?



tricia said:


> K, got a couple more things done on the weekend.
> 
> First an upcycle for a co-workers daughter. And it's Disney related, something I very rarely have.  It's a Marie cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7947 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> and then a Bench cushion and Pillows I did for my Aunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7950 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7951 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7952 by tricialee22, on Flickr


The upcycled shirt looks great.  How did you make it?  Also, I love the themed pillows for the bench.




NiniMorris said:


> For Wednesday  we  head back to DHS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3628 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> With Sci Fi Drive In for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3629 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Thursday we visit Animal Kingdom in the am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3632 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> With Epcot and Garden Grill in the pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3633 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> On Friday we will visit DHS again in the am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3636 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> With a trip to Magic Kingdom and CRT in the pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3637 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> We will not be staying for MNSSHP this year...maybe next year.
> 
> Nini




Nini all the t-shirts look great.  I can't believe your DIL bought shirts!  I can't wait to see pictures of you and your two youngest in the shirts!  Nobody ever takes my picture either.  I guess I am always the one with the camera.


----------



## cogero

Nini I love all the shirts you made they are fantastic.

I had a hard afternoon parenting so not happy with my DD right now but I think she has received the message loud and clear.

I will be back later because I have a pricing questions. This is where making things gets hard.


----------



## Mel0215

Can't quote from the iPod, but wow! 

The pillows and bench cover are so cool. I may have to make my pillows some new fashions... Blue just gets old. 
The upcycled shirt is neat. Still trying to figure that one out. 

Nini- those are great shirts! I love bullseye, stickers (McQueen), and the chef Mickey ones!!! 

To the other 2 pregnant women, i get a lot of the don't you want a girl too questions (I'm having a boy and he's the first), and then onto the oh well he can protect them. Some people see it as a way to get their opinions across without thinking. I'm just happy to have a healthy baby.  

The camping stories remind me of my family. Glad you had fun!!


----------



## NiniMorris

Thanks everyone for the compliments on the shirts!  I Love it!

I have to tell you, my DIL is heart broken at this very moment.  All her Disney shirts are lost in the mail (or UPS or whatever way they were sent!)  They were supposed to arrive last Friday and she received an email today that there was a problem with the electronic address and they were missent.

Anyway,

Here is a picture of my Grand Daughter's shirt I did for her showing that she was finally 40inches tall.  This is not the best picture, but it is the only one I can find.  When my computer crashed...well let's just say this new computer has its own way of naming the pictures and I still have problems finding them all!






[/url] 40 inches by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]

Again, one of Heather Sue's designs.  I got the idea from Jessica.  So it is a total CASE!  My only personal touch was the ruler ribbon I found on Etsy.

Nini


----------



## mphalens

NiniMorris said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments on the shirts!  I Love it!
> 
> I have to tell you, my DIL is heart broken at this very moment.  All her Disney shirts are lost in the mail (or UPS or whatever way they were sent!)  They were supposed to arrive last Friday and she received an email today that there was a problem with the electronic address and they were missent.
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> Here is a picture of my Grand Daughter's shirt I did for her showing that she was finally 40inches tall.  This is not the best picture, but it is the only one I can find.  When my computer crashed...well let's just say this new computer has its own way of naming the pictures and I still have problems finding them all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 40 inches by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Again, one of Heather Sue's designs.  I got the idea from Jessica.  So it is a total CASE!  My only personal touch was the ruler ribbon I found on Etsy.
> 
> Nini




That is a FABULOUS FABULOUS SHIRT!!!  I just might have to figure out a way to do a couple of those if the boys hit their "marks" before our trip!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

Come on...surely we can get to 240 before I have to head to bed...If we do I promise I will post a picture of .....me?  Maybe I will post one on page 240...that way not too many people will see it...yes, that will work.


Nini

PS... I blame this all on Cheryl...I miss all the humor...so I am attempting to make my own!  BAD NINI!!!


----------



## PurpleEars

teresajoy said:


> My whole family (Mom, Dad, brother, Heather, cousins, aunts, uncles, and their families) went camping this weekend. We had such fun (although, I froze my tushy off in the tent on Friday night!).
> 
> So, we are sitting around the campfire and talking about the pictures that people take of themselves in the mirror and post on Facebook. My cousin and I both said that we had never posted a picture like that, so my cousin said, "Let's go in the (public) bathroom and take our picture!" So, I said, "Ok, let's go!" We jumped up and grabbed all the ladies and girls that would come with us (from our group) and proceeded to take this lovely picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were giggling so hard, my cousin could barely take the picture!!!
> 
> And, then Heather was roasting ONE hot dog on a two tine stick. So, my cousin told her she was "waisting tine". We figured we needed a picture of that too, so we took this picture and titled it "Just Wating Tine" on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so it's not as funny if you weren't there, but  that's the kind of stupid fun my family has while camping.



What a fun photograph! Oh and thanks for clarifying the "hot dog" thing, since I thought I misread your paragraph!



NiniMorris said:


> He is only just learning about the concept of time, so for him all rewards and punishment has to be immediate.  (no short term memory and trouble recalling his long term memory)  What we have been doing is everything he asks for something  (which is constant) we tell hi we can't because we are short some money.  Without too much prompting he remembers WHY we are short money and is starting to understand.
> 
> Although he did bring me all his broken toys and told me I could sell them for money for Disney!
> 
> Today I get to take time out of the busy schedule to go talk with the attorney about my DS care while at school.  We are seriously considering a law suit over the 'time out room' they are putting my son in.  Locked doors, no lights, sitting on the floor, removing his shoes and socks and belt...oh and I call it a storage closet...no a room!    We will probably be home schooling again when we come back from Disney...but want to make sure the attorney feels this is a good idea as well.
> 
> 3 days, 20 hours, 43 minutes
> 
> Nini



It sounds like at least your DS is starting to get the magnitude of the results of his actions. I am sorry to hear about your DS' school situation. It is not appropriate to treat anyone that way! I hope you can get the school situation worked out so your DS can learn and flourish.



babynala said:


> Warning:  lots of pictures (and they are not the greatest shots)
> 
> My daughter's skirt for Hoop Dee Do review.  I wanted to make her a Jessie shirt but she said no.    A few days later I asked her if she wanted a Bullseye shirt and she looked at me like I was crazy.  She thought I meant a shirt with the Target logo.  I guess I'm the only one who has Disney on their mind 24/7.  Any other ideas for a cute shirt to go with this skirt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first Insa.  My DD will wear it to Epcot where we have a late breakfast with the princesses and then I'm hoping we get to meet Marie (one of her favorites).  I knew she wouldn't want to wear the Belle shirt all day and I know this fabric doesn't scream "France" but my little picky one is not big on pink.  I bought this fabric with no plans so I wanted to use it up.  I'm hoping to make a non-Disney t-shirt and some PJ shorts so my DD can get lots of use out of this set.
> Belle version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marie version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the inspiration.  I enjoyed making the Insa skirt and never would have attempted it with out all the cheerleaders on this site.  I also cut a little hole in the Marie shirt that I still need to fix but that might not happen until the car ride to WDW.



Good job on the skirts and the shirts. For Hoop Dee Doo, perhaps you can just do a simple plaid shirt for the cowboy theme?



VBAndrea said:


> All right ladies, I wanted to sew all day today but had to grocery shopping -- our outside frig is very much on the blink so I can't keep any frozen foods in it and therefore can't stock up like I usually do so now I am running out of things quickly.  So shopping is done, but we are also having company on Wed and I need to clean the house.  I don't want to clean tomorrow b/c tomorrow is our Anniversary and I am hoping dh takes the day off work (he was able to last year but was at a different command).  And I don't want to put everything off until Wednesday.  Grrr!!  I think I will see if I can get the downstairs cleaned in one hour and then sew.  I'd probably be able to do it faster if the playroom didn't have toys scattered about.  Wish I noticed that yesterday and I would have made the kids clean it -- or maybe I'll just save that room for them to do tonight.  I want to get started on my BG.



Happy anniversary (one day early)! I hope it will be a nice day for both of you.



tricia said:


> K, got a couple more things done on the weekend.
> 
> First an upcycle for a co-workers daughter. And it's Disney related, something I very rarely have.  It's a Marie cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7947 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> and then a Bench cushion and Pillows I did for my Aunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7950 by tricialee22, on Flickr



Great job on the upcycle dress and the pillows!



Rockygirl1 said:


> DD7 has decided she wants to be Alice for Halloween.  (We got to meet Alice in Disney  and I think that has impacted her choice!)
> 
> So, I was thinking about the costume.  I am thinking the Precious Dress for the main dress. Does this sound right? Does any have any thoughts on the apron to go over the dress?
> 
> Super excited to do this one!



That's a cute picture! I think the Precious Dress will look lovely. I imagine you can find an online tutorial for the apron (I am pretty sure I have a pattern that would be suitable for the apron). Looking forward to seeing your finished product!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Sorry, I haven't posted in awhile.  I have been so busy w/homeschooling starting up again, being pregnant, hving migraines, etc.
> 
> I did find out we are having another girl! We r excited but have been amazed at how people act like it is a disappointment since it is not a boy and we already have 2 girls....kind of hurtful. I will need even more sewing time now.



Congratulations! I think some people need to remember that babies in the own right are miracles. I am sure the parents will love the baby no matter what their gender is!



VBAndrea said:


> I wanted today to be my sewing day and instead I went grocery shopping, cleaned and got called to school to pick up dd and now I have to take her to the doctor tomorrow as well.  Grrrr!   Nothing serious -- just itching though she also says she has a headache and her stomach hurts (but her stomach hurts 90% of the time so I consider that normal!).



Sorry to hear that you have to take your DD to the doctor on your anniversary!



NiniMorris said:


> We are leaving early Friday morning (3am to be exact!).  Hubby is a police officer.  He got notice this morning that he has a court date on the 26th...we will be at Chef Mickey's.  Since we are on vacation, he is allowed to have the court date changed.  The person involved is upset that it is being changed because he gets to go on vacation.
> 
> Hubby doesn't get to choose the court date...it is chosen by the court clerk.  He should get to take a vacation with his family too...
> 
> So, if you ever hear about a police officer having the court dates changed for a trial...please be understanding.  Usually they don't get notified until 48 hours before the court date.  They have a life too!
> 
> 
> Off my soapbox now!
> 
> 
> Nini



Oh no, sorry to hear about the court date. I am glad your DH is able to get it changed so he can take some time off with his family!



mkwj said:


> Okay need a suggestion.  Saturday night we had reservations at a non themed restaurant.  My dd was just going to wear a minnie simply sweet.  Now we are doing 1900 Park Fare.  I really don't thing I have time to make another dress, but it is bugging me.  I just changed the reservation today.  What would you do?  Also what do you all think of this restaurant.  We have never been there.



We were at 1900 Park Fare last than a month ago for dinner. We thought the food was ok. The Tremaines were quite amusing. However, I had better interactions with them at MK. At least I got Prince Charming's signature so I can add him to my next quilt!



NiniMorris said:


> I guess it is time I finally get my shirts posted...how else are you going to find me at the parks...since I don't let people take my picture too often!
> 
> First up is our shirt we wear on the way to Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3610 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Next is our shirt for Friday night at DHS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3612 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> For Monday, we are going to Downtown Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3620 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> With Chef Mickey's that night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3622 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> For Tuesday we go to Magic Kingdom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3624 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> And then over to Epcot for dinner at Biergarten.  This is actually my favorite shirt...and it was an afterthought!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3625 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> For Wednesday  we  head back to DHS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3628 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> With Sci Fi Drive In for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3629 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Thursday we visit Animal Kingdom in the am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3632 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> With Epcot and Garden Grill in the pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3633 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> On Friday we will visit DHS again in the am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3636 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> With a trip to Magic Kingdom and CRT in the pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3637 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> We will not be staying for MNSSHP this year...maybe next year.
> 
> Nini



Wow it looks like you had been busy. I am sure your family will be the best matched family in the parks!



kidneygirl said:


> We really liked 1900 PF.  I made DD a Drizella dress and she was chosen to open the restaurant.  Since I'm also in Charlotte, you're more than welcome to borrow it, if you don't have time to make something.  (I don't have the hair bow anymore, though)



That's a very cute picture and it's very kind of you to offer to lend it to another Disboutiquer!



NiniMorris said:


> I have to tell you, my DIL is heart broken at this very moment.  All her Disney shirts are lost in the mail (or UPS or whatever way they were sent!)  They were supposed to arrive last Friday and she received an email today that there was a problem with the electronic address and they were missent.
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> Here is a picture of my Grand Daughter's shirt I did for her showing that she was finally 40inches tall.  This is not the best picture, but it is the only one I can find.  When my computer crashed...well let's just say this new computer has its own way of naming the pictures and I still have problems finding them all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 40 inches by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Again, one of Heather Sue's designs.  I got the idea from Jessica.  So it is a total CASE!  My only personal touch was the ruler ribbon I found on Etsy.
> 
> Nini



Such a cute shirt! I am sorry to hear about your DIL's package. I guess she should have stuck with your creations instead!


----------



## tricia

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> It's crazy the things people say! Our girls will be very close in age.
> 
> 
> On another note, is there a way to multiple quote from an iPad?



NO, and it drives me batty!


----------



## tricia

Thanks for all the compliments on the up cycle and the cushion/pillows.  I use the Olivia pattern for my up cycles, I like it better for a dress than a raglan pattern and it is very girl shaped.

The cushion wasn't too bad, it's far from perfect, but my aunt likes it.

Nini, love all the pictures, you guys are gonna look great.


----------



## SarahJN

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Sorry, I haven't posted in awhile.  I have been so busy w/homeschooling starting up again, being pregnant, hving migraines, etc.
> 
> I did find out we are having another girl! We r excited but have been amazed at how people act like it is a disappointment since it is not a boy and we already have 2 girls....kind of hurtful. I will need even more sewing time now.



I have 3 girls and I love it!  How exciting.


----------



## SarahJN

Rockygirl1 said:


> DD7 has decided she wants to be Alice for Halloween.  (We got to meet Alice in Disney  and I think that has impacted her choice!)
> 
> So, I was thinking about the costume.  I am thinking the Precious Dress for the main dress. Does this sound right? Does any have any thoughts on the apron to go over the dress?
> 
> Super excited to do this one!



Too much to quote!  i would have to go thru the entire thread.

For the Alice dress, it sounds like you want to use a YCMT pattern.  If not, there are commercial patterns out now for Halloween and I have seen Alice.


----------



## ellenbenny

Here is the one set of shirts I made for our upcoming trip.  My brother in law insisted he wanted a tinkerbell shirt, so I couldn't resist making it happen for him.


----------



## cogero

ellenbenny said:


> Here is the one set of shirts I made for our upcoming trip.  My brother in law insisted he wanted a tinkerbell shirt, so I couldn't resist making it happen for him.



Ellen these are great.

I am heading to bed. I had a rough day being a Mommy.


----------



## babynala

Thanks for all the nice comments on my outfits.  I have been busy sewing for the past few weeks but just getting around to taking the pictures.  I think I got he Marie applique from Digital by Design, she has a shop on Facebook, but I'm not sure that her site is active anymore.  



tricia said:


> K, got a couple more things done on the weekend.
> 
> First an upcycle for a co-workers daughter. And it's Disney related, something I very rarely have.  It's a Marie cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7947 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> and then a Bench cushion and Pillows I did for my Aunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7950 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7951 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7952 by tricialee22, on Flickr


Love the upcycled dress.  The pillows are a great idea, they look very well done.  



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Sorry, I haven't posted in awhile.  I have been so busy w/homeschooling starting up again, being pregnant, hving migraines, etc.
> 
> I did find out we are having another girl! We r excited but have been amazed at how people act like it is a disappointment since it is not a boy and we already have 2 girls....kind of hurtful. I will need even more sewing time now.
> 
> I have a few questions:
> My oldest dd wants to b Jessie for Halloween. I know some of you have made Jessie costumes.  I would love to see yours again if you wouldn't mind posting. I need to figure out how to do the shirts and pants.
> 
> Also, I have had a chance to catch up on all of the pages yet so maybe you have already posted some, but has anyone started making some cute halloween inspired outfits yet? I guess I am looking for some inspiration.


How exciting to be expecting another little girl.  People are a little odd.  When I had my son, after my DD, people would say to me "Oh, now you are done because you have one of each".  I really didn't know what to say....How did they know I wasn't planning on having more kids or I would been dissapointed if I had a girl.  

I bet your DD will be a cute Jessie.  



Blyssfull said:


> We're home and finally settled. I have missed so much! It is going to take me forever to get all caught up. Everything I've seen so far is just precious.
> 
> We had a great time but boy did it go fast and we missed out on a lot due to time constraints. But that just means that I'll have to plan another trip in a couple of years. Our BibbidiBobbityBoutique appointment was an HOUR! behind so we lost so much time in MK which made me super sad.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.


There never seems to be enough time to do everything but that always makes for a good excuse for another trip.  That stinks that BBB was so backed up.  

Nini - love all your shirts.  You did a wonderful job.  The t-shirt you made for your granddaughter is really cute.  That stinks that your DIL's shirts are lost in the mail.  I hope you're not planning on making any more shirts to replace those....


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

kidneygirl said:


> We really liked 1900 PF.  I made DD a Drizella dress and she was chosen to open the restaurant.  Since I'm also in Charlotte, you're more than welcome to borrow it, if you don't have time to make something.  (I don't have the hair bow anymore, though)


*love that stepsister dress...we ate there when we were there in may/june and enjoyed it! here's the dresses i made the girls,Chloe as cinderella and the twins Kensleigh & Gracie as the stepsisters...Chloe was just telling her pre-k teacher lasyt week that her sisters were ttrying to take HER prince charming at disney world! hehe in the pick they are telling cinderella she cannot go to the ball...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## mphalens

tricia said:


> NO, and it drives me batty!



Me too!!!


----------



## babynala

ellenbenny said:


> Here is the one set of shirts I made for our upcoming trip.  My brother in law insisted he wanted a tinkerbell shirt, so I couldn't resist making it happen for him.


So cute!    Can't wait to see your brother in law in that tink shirt!



cogero said:


> Ellen these are great.
> 
> I am heading to bed. I had a rough day being a Mommy.


 I hope a new day will be a better day for your DS and you.


----------



## Disneymom1218

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> It's crazy the things people say! Our girls will be very close in age.
> 
> 
> On another note, is there a way to multiple quote from an iPad?





tricia said:


> NO, and it drives me batty!





mphalens said:


> Me too!!!



I just did this multiquote via my iPhone. Its just a smaller version of the iPad. 
There is hope. I just had to enlarge the screen to touch the multiqote button and then wa did the same for this post. Just made sure i was under all the quotes.


----------



## ivey_family

NiniMorris said:


> For Wednesday  we  head back to DHS.
> With Epcot and Garden Grill in the pm.
> 
> 
> 100_3633 by ninimorris
> 
> On Friday we will visit DHS again in the am.
> 
> 
> 100_3636 by ninimorris
> 
> Nini



We will overlap with you - Epcot all day on 9/29 and DHS all day on 9/30.  I'll be on the lookout for those shirts!  We'll be wearing Epcot balloons on Thurs.  (Maybe - see below) and Star Wars Mickey and friend on Fri.

I'm guessing the left 'pocket' ones are for your dh?  My dh wants one like that, but I thought even a 4x4 design would be too big in that spot.  Is your dh a big guy?



NiniMorris said:


> Here is a picture of my Grand Daughter's shirt I did for her showing that she was finally 40inches tall.  This is not the best picture, but it is the only one I can find.  When my computer crashed...well let's just say this new computer has its own way of naming the pictures and I still have problems finding them all!
> 
> 
> 
> 40 inches
> 
> Again, one of Heather Sue's designs.  I got the idea from Jessica.  So it is a total CASE!  My only personal touch was the ruler ribbon I found on Etsy.
> 
> Nini



Love this one!  My oldest is 39" and we leave Tuesday.  He'll have to wait for the next trip.

I'm with you on the non-Heather Sue designs.  I've done three from a different seller that all have fill-stitching issues and an outline stitch that is WAY off.  So frustrating!  

*Has anyone else stitched out the Mickey with Epcot balloons?*  I need to do it three more times, but I'm so disheartened by the outline stitching and weak fill that I'm not sure I care to put in the time.  




ellenbenny said:


> Here is the one set of shirts I made for our upcoming trip.  My brother in law insisted he wanted a tinkerbell shirt, so I couldn't resist making it happen for him.




So cute!  I LOVE that Jake and the NLP version of the croc and Captain Hook!
Regards,
C.


----------



## mkwj

ivey_family said:


> *Has anyone else stitched out the Mickey with Epcot balloons?*  I need to do it three more times, but I'm so disheartened by the outline stitching and weak fill that I'm not sure I care to put in the time.
> C.



I have done it once, along with the minnie  I was disappointed in that too.


----------



## squirrel

I haven't received a PM from princesskayla about my entry for the Project Runway.

Has anyone else received one?  I know she has trouble with her internet.


----------



## NiniMorris

ivey_family said:


> We will overlap with you - Epcot all day on 9/29 and DHS all day on 9/30.  I'll be on the lookout for those shirts!  We'll be wearing Epcot balloons on Thurs.  (Maybe - see below) and Star Wars Mickey and friend on Fri.
> 
> I'm guessing the left 'pocket' ones are for your dh?  My dh wants one like that, but I thought even a 4x4 design would be too big in that spot.  Is your dh a big guy?
> 
> 
> 
> Love this one!  My oldest is 39" and we leave Tuesday.  He'll have to wait for the next trip.
> 
> I'm with you on the non-Heather Sue designs.  I've done three from a different seller that all have fill-stitching issues and an outline stitch that is WAY off.  So frustrating!
> 
> *Has anyone else stitched out the Mickey with Epcot balloons?*  I need to do it three more times, but I'm so disheartened by the outline stitching and weak fill that I'm not sure I care to put in the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!  I LOVE that Jake and the NLP version of the croc and Captain Hook!
> Regards,
> C.




I'll be on the lookout for you.  And thanks so much for the compliments.  This trip was a true labor of love for me...even though I had ZERO dresses to make! So strange!

Yes, Hubby is a LARGE man and would not wear anything that had a big picture on it, so he agreed to the pocket style.  I always felt the 4x4 was a little small, but he says they are perfect!

I bought the Mickey and Minnie with the balloons, but have never used it. I've heard a lot of people say it was a difficult design, a little off on the satin stitches and took forever!  I had planned on using it for Epcot, but couldn't justify the time investment.





ellenbenny said:


> Nini, I love all the shirts!  It looks like we may cross paths Weds at Hollywood Studios or Thurs at AK.  I will keep an eye out for your group.  We will be me, DH, DSIL and DBIL.  I have only done one set of shirts, not sure which day we will wear them.




I'll be looking for you!




teresajoy said:


> I love all of these!!!!! You guys will look great!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was really hoping for!
> 
> 
> 
> She should have given you the shirts back so you could sell them on CBRG!



Teresa I couldn't even get her to let me put the dresses on CBRG.  I had several people asking about a smaller size when I listed my daughter's size 10's...even had someone wanting big sister/little sister in the RIGHT Sizes!  

Although it looks like my GD will be wearing the Minnie dress fro MNSSHP this year....



mkwj said:


> I might take you up on that.  Thank you....  I need to let her watch the movie again.  It is not one she has seen a lot and has no idea who the stepsisters are.
> 
> NINI:  It looks like the only two nights our paths might cross are Saturday and Tuesday.  We are eating at Park Fare at 4:55, and then Tuesday we will be in Epcot.  We have 5:30 ressies at Chefs.
> Your shirts look great.  I did do one set for all of us.  Everything else has been for the kids.  Seeing how great your pics look though it makes me want to do more.    Like I have the time.




Sure you have the time....I wouldn't but YOU would!  LOL!

Our dinners are at 7pm...if you are in the area...shout!





I know we didn't make it to 240 last night before I went to bed...but I figure if I post a picture of me now it should be hidden once the move is made...






[/url] Photo0164FourBySix by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]

I decided to be fair and have a picture that EVERYONE looks horrible in!  LOL! The girls are not wearing their pettiskirts (they did put them on for dinner) and you cannot see anyone's dwarf...except for Mr D of course!  Take my word for it...all 7 of the dwarfs are represented!



Nini


----------



## cogero

babynala said:


> So cute!    Can't wait to see your brother in law in that tink shirt!
> 
> 
> I hope a new day will be a better day for your DS and you.



Thank you so much, actually it was parenting the almost 10 year old girl that was getting to me. We started the boy on a sensory diet the other day and he has been pretty good since then.


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments on the shirts!  I Love it!
> 
> I have to tell you, my DIL is heart broken at this very moment.  All her Disney shirts are lost in the mail (or UPS or whatever way they were sent!)  They were supposed to arrive last Friday and she received an email today that there was a problem with the electronic address and they were missent.
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> Here is a picture of my Grand Daughter's shirt I did for her showing that she was finally 40inches tall.  This is not the best picture, but it is the only one I can find.  When my computer crashed...well let's just say this new computer has its own way of naming the pictures and I still have problems finding them all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 40 inches by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Again, one of Heather Sue's designs.  I got the idea from Jessica.  So it is a total CASE!  My only personal touch was the ruler ribbon I found on Etsy.
> 
> Nini


Figures her shirts are lost in the mail -- that's what she gets for going with Disney and not you!  And I don't understand why she can't wear her shirts again.  I could possibly see some things like CM not being worn again, but I think many of them could be re-worn at home.  

Also, if she has things that were only worn once you could donate them to a BG family.  Many are happy to accept things that were worn once.  I have never sent anything but I'm waiting for a boy to fit into a Mickey print shirt that according to my ds would be *embarrassing* to wear at home.  All you do is ask the administrator of the give to find out if it's OK with the family.

I remember that shirt -- so very cute!



NiniMorris said:


> Come on...surely we can get to 240 before I have to head to bed...If we do I promise I will post a picture of .....me?  Maybe I will post one on page 240...that way not too many people will see it...yes, that will work.
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS... I blame this all on Cheryl...I miss all the humor...so I am attempting to make my own!  BAD NINI!!!


But I now know what you like -- and then you had to go ahead and dye your hair jet black since I said I had always pictured you as a blonde LOL!



PurpleEars said:


> Happy anniversary (one day early)! I hope it will be a nice day for both of you.


Thanks!



ellenbenny said:


> Here is the one set of shirts I made for our upcoming trip.  My brother in law insisted he wanted a tinkerbell shirt, so I couldn't resist making it happen for him.


Great shirts and I hope your BIL gets to meet Tink!  I love the croc shirt!



cogero said:


> I am heading to bed. I had a rough day being a Mommy.


I am sorry -- hope you have a much better day today.  Being a mommy is the hardest job and the pay $uc!$, but it can be very rewarding.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *love that stepsister dress...we ate there when we were there in may/june and enjoyed it! here's the dresses i made the girls,Chloe as cinderella and the twins Kensleigh & Gracie as the stepsisters...Chloe was just telling her pre-k teacher lasyt week that her sisters were ttrying to take HER prince charming at disney world! hehe in the pick they are telling cinderella she cannot go to the ball...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is so cute that Cindy is being scolded!



ivey_family said:


> I'm guessing the left 'pocket' ones are for your dh?  My dh wants one like that, but I thought even a 4x4 design would be too big in that spot.  Is your dh a big guy?
> 
> I'm with you on the non-Heather Sue designs.  I've done three from a different seller that all have fill-stitching issues and an outline stitch that is WAY off.  So frustrating!
> 
> *Has anyone else stitched out the Mickey with Epcot balloons?*  I need to do it three more times, but I'm so disheartened by the outline stitching and weak fill that I'm not sure I care to put in the time.
> 
> C.


My dh wears a medium and I did a 4x4 shirt for him with that placement and it looks fine (not too big at all).  My dh is actually pretty thin and would not be considered a big guy by any means (though he's not short--he's 6 ft tall).  His complaint is that I put the design too far to the left.

I have been very fortunate with most designs.  On one design I did that was actually Heather's I got a little gap in stitching (probably from me stretching the t funny and it was minimal) so I just touched it up with a fabric marker.  I get all my Dis from Heather, some non dis from Planet Applique (which has all been great) and I have several designs of horses and trains that are fill from Embroidery Library which have all been great.  I've gotten many odd designs from other places and have been very lucky.



squirrel said:


> I haven't received a PM from princesskayla about my entry for the Project Runway.
> 
> Has anyone else received one?  I know she has trouble with her internet.


I always send her a both an e-mail and a pm and she hasn't responded to me either this time.  She has very spotty internet so I'm willing to bet that's the case this time.  I hate it hough b/c I love seeing what everyone created -- we have such fabulous projects all the time that it's very inspiring.


----------



## ellenbenny

squirrel said:


> I haven't received a PM from princesskayla about my entry for the Project Runway.
> 
> Has anyone else received one?  I know she has trouble with her internet.



No response for me yet either, so probably her internet.


----------



## DMGeurts

tricia said:


> K, got a couple more things done on the weekend.
> 
> First an upcycle for a co-workers daughter. And it's Disney related, something I very rarely have.  It's a Marie cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7947 by tricialee22, on Flickr



Wow!  I loved it all!  



Rockygirl1 said:


> DD7 has decided she wants to be Alice for Halloween.  (We got to meet Alice in Disney  and I think that has impacted her choice!)
> 
> So, I was thinking about the costume.  I am thinking the Precious Dress for the main dress. Does this sound right? Does any have any thoughts on the apron to go over the dress?
> 
> Super excited to do this one!



Love this pic!  And I agree, it would be a super fun dress to make.  



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Sorry, I haven't posted in awhile.  I have been so busy w/homeschooling starting up again, being pregnant, hving migraines, etc.
> 
> I did find out we are having another girl! We r excited but have been amazed at how people act like it is a disappointment since it is not a boy and we already have 2 girls....kind of hurtful. I will need even more sewing time now.
> 
> .



Congratulations!  I would be excited to have 3 girls!  



NiniMorris said:


> We are leaving early Friday morning (3am to be exact!).  Hubby is a police officer.  He got notice this morning that he has a court date on the 26th...we will be at Chef Mickey's.  Since we are on vacation, he is allowed to have the court date changed.  The person involved is upset that it is being changed because he gets to go on vacation.
> 
> Hubby doesn't get to choose the court date...it is chosen by the court clerk.  He should get to take a vacation with his family too...
> 
> So, if you ever hear about a police officer having the court dates changed for a trial...please be understanding.  Usually they don't get notified until 48 hours before the court date.  They have a life too!
> 
> Nini



Not that I ever go to court - LOL - but If I ever do - I will remember.    You will have a wonderful vacation!  



NiniMorris said:


> I guess it is time I finally get my shirts posted...how else are you going to find me at the parks...since I don't let people take my picture too often!
> 
> First up is our shirt we wear on the way to Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3610 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Next is our shirt for Friday night at DHS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3612 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]





NiniMorris said:


> Next up is our shirts for Saturday's visit to Animal Kingdom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3614 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Then for 1900 Park Fare Saturday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3615 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Then on Sunday we are at Epcot and Coral Reef for the big celebration of the birthday boy.  None other than the ever popular Mr. D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3617 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Nini





NiniMorris said:


> For Monday, we are going to Downtown Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3620 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> With Chef Mickey's that night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3622 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> For Tuesday we go to Magic Kingdom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3624 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> And then over to Epcot for dinner at Biergarten.  This is actually my favorite shirt...and it was an afterthought!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3625 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Nini





NiniMorris said:


> For Wednesday  we  head back to DHS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3628 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> With Sci Fi Drive In for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3629 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Thursday we visit Animal Kingdom in the am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3632 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> With Epcot and Garden Grill in the pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3633 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> On Friday we will visit DHS again in the am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3636 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> With a trip to Magic Kingdom and CRT in the pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3637 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> We will not be staying for MNSSHP this year...maybe next year.
> 
> Nini




I love each and every one of your shirts!  Congratulations on finishing everything in time!  



cogero said:


> I will be back later because I have a pricing questions. This is where making things gets hard.



I totally agree with you 100%.  I have a very hard time pricing my items, as well.  For curiosity, the other day, I priced out my recent Donald Duck outfit...  After supplies, Paypal/Etsy fees...  I made $2.74/hour on that dress.  I feel like all of my outfits are outrageously priced, and I am sure I drive DH crazy lamenting over it, but I agonize over each and every outfit I make and how to price it out.  I try so hard to be reasonable when I am pricing, but it just seems impossible.  I just keep telling myself that what I make is good quality and unique, some people will pay for that, and some people won't - and that's OK.  Sure, I could make a bunch of really cheaply made, less detailed outfits, but then I risk sacraficing my integrity and reputation.  Does any of this make sense?  So, price your items with what you feel they are worth, someone somewhere will be willing to pay the price for quality and uniqueness - it may take a while - but it will happen.

I will be spending my day in my sewing room...  I plan to work out this morning - and maybe go for a walk this afternoon.  My plantar fascitis is really starting to flare up again - I think it's because I am wearing such old shoes - so I ordered new shoes the other day - I hope they get here soon.  I really need to get to work on some of these outfits though.  

D~

Oh - and *babynala*...  I completely missed quoting your gorgeous outfits that you posted...  I loved all of them!


----------



## GrammytoMany

Those are really cute shirts.  Hope you enjoy your trip! I'm new to the board and I'm really impressed with all the beautiful clothes all of you are creating.


----------



## NiniMorris

I just got my first email reminder from Disney about my ADR coming up on Friday!  How cool is that!

Nini


----------



## mkwj

In a effort to move this post along here are some of the outfits I made for dd.  I am going to have to take in the sides a little of some of them.  
She was going to wear this Saturday night, but since I changed the reservation, now I am not sure.


----------



## mkwj

I am almost finished with this one.  Worked on it all day yesterday.  It is not exactly what I wanted to do, but I am happy with it.  She loves it.




and the back


----------



## mkwj

She told me Roo was her favorite, so I put him on here.  Too bad we won't see him.  This is one I need to take the sides in.


----------



## mkwj

This one is for MK.  I loved the material, and didn't want to do to much with it to break it up.


----------



## mkwj

Her AK outfit







okay I did my part to move this along.  I need to get ds to try all of his on, but he is at school.  I think I have posted most of my other outfits already.  Now to finish the rest.


----------



## mommy2mrb

love all the new outfits and shirts being posted!

so happy we get to wear our custom shirts another trip! 

we leave in 23 days


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments on the shirts!  I Love it!
> 
> I have to tell you, my DIL is heart broken at this very moment.  All her Disney shirts are lost in the mail (or UPS or whatever way they were sent!)  They were supposed to arrive last Friday and she received an email today that there was a problem with the electronic address and they were missent.
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> Here is a picture of my Grand Daughter's shirt I did for her showing that she was finally 40inches tall.  This is not the best picture, but it is the only one I can find.  When my computer crashed...well let's just say this new computer has its own way of naming the pictures and I still have problems finding them all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 40 inches by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Again, one of Heather Sue's designs.  I got the idea from Jessica.  So it is a total CASE!  My only personal touch was the ruler ribbon I found on Etsy.
> 
> Nini



I wish I felt more sorry for your DIL, but I can't help thinking "serves her right". Apparently, I need to work on being more compassionate today! I do hope they show up though. 

I love the height shirt!!! How cute is that!!!



NiniMorris said:


> Come on...surely we can get to 240 before I have to head to bed...If we do I promise I will post a picture of .....me?  Maybe I will post one on page 240...that way not too many people will see it...yes, that will work.
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS... I blame this all on Cheryl...I miss all the humor...so I am attempting to make my own!  BAD NINI!!!



You see, I went to bed early last night, and woke up at 4AM in a cold sweat worried that you guys got real chatty and got to page 250 and the thread got locked again!!! 

Yes, yes I do find too many things to worry about....



PurpleEars said:


> What a fun photograph! Oh and thanks for clarifying the "hot dog" thing, since I thought I misread your paragraph!




I'm glad I did it then!!!

Now you have me wondering if the food has gotten worse at 1900 Park Fare, because we've always been so happy with the food there. 



ellenbenny said:


> Here is the one set of shirts I made for our upcoming trip.  My brother in law insisted he wanted a tinkerbell shirt, so I couldn't resist making it happen for him.



I love it!!!! 



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *love that stepsister dress...we ate there when we were there in may/june and enjoyed it! here's the dresses i made the girls,Chloe as cinderella and the twins Kensleigh & Gracie as the stepsisters...Chloe was just telling her pre-k teacher lasyt week that her sisters were ttrying to take HER prince charming at disney world! hehe in the pick they are telling cinderella she cannot go to the ball...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I just love that picture!!! 



NiniMorris said:


> Teresa I couldn't even get her to let me put the dresses on CBRG.  I had several people asking about a smaller size when I listed my daughter's size 10's...even had someone wanting big sister/little sister in the RIGHT Sizes!
> 
> Although it looks like my GD will be wearing the Minnie dress fro MNSSHP this year....
> 
> 
> 
> I know we didn't make it to 240 last night before I went to bed...but I figure if I post a picture of me now it should be hidden once the move is made...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] Photo0164FourBySix by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> I decided to be fair and have a picture that EVERYONE looks horrible in!  LOL! The girls are not wearing their pettiskirts (they did put them on for dinner) and you cannot see anyone's dwarf...except for Mr D of course!  Take my word for it...all 7 of the dwarfs are represented!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



How frustrating!!!!

And, I love the picture!!! I like seeing pictures of everyone.
You crack me up that you tried to pick a picture where no one is looking their best!!!



mkwj said:


> In a effort to move this post along here are some of the outfits I made for dd.  I am going to have to take in the sides a little of some of them.
> She was going to wear this Saturday night, but since I changed the reservation, now I am not sure.



This is such a cute dress, I love that Minnie fabric. 





mkwj said:


> She told me Roo was her favorite, so I put him on here.  Too bad we won't see him.  This is one I need to take the sides in.



I LOVE this one!!! Roo is so cute!!! The dress looks great. Instead of taking it in, how about just sewing ties onto the sides? That's what I usually do, and then they can wear it longer too. 





mkwj said:


> Her AK outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay I did my part to move this along.  I need to get ds to try all of his on, but he is at school.  I think I have posted most of my other outfits already.  Now to finish the rest.



Very pretty! I always love AK outfits! 

Ok, I have stuff to do today. Someone call me if we get past page 240!


----------



## squirrel

VBAndrea said:


> I always send her a both an e-mail and a pm and she hasn't responded to me either this time.  She has very spotty internet so I'm willing to bet that's the case this time.  I hate it hough b/c I love seeing what everyone created -- we have such fabulous projects all the time that it's very inspiring.





ellenbenny said:


> No response for me yet either, so probably her internet.



Thanks! I sent mine yesterday morning.


----------



## cogero

mkwj said:


> In a effort to move this post along here are some of the outfits I made for dd.  I am going to have to take in the sides a little of some of them.
> She was going to wear this Saturday night, but since I changed the reservation, now I am not sure.





mkwj said:


> I am almost finished with this one.  Worked on it all day yesterday.  It is not exactly what I wanted to do, but I am happy with it.  She loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back





mkwj said:


> She told me Roo was her favorite, so I put him on here.  Too bad we won't see him.  This is one I need to take the sides in.





mkwj said:


> This one is for MK.  I loved the material, and didn't want to do to much with it to break it up.





mkwj said:


> Her AK outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay I did my part to move this along.  I need to get ds to try all of his on, but he is at school.  I think I have posted most of my other outfits already.  Now to finish the rest.



I love all your outfits but I especially love the pillowcase dress. I have that fabric and have been wondering what it could be used for.


----------



## ellenbenny

mkwj said:


> Her AK outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay I did my part to move this along.  I need to get ds to try all of his on, but he is at school.  I think I have posted most of my other outfits already.  Now to finish the rest.



I love all the outfits, I will be on the lookout for you!


----------



## VBAndrea

mkwj said:


> In a effort to move this post along here are some of the outfits I made for dd.  I am going to have to take in the sides a little of some of them.
> She was going to wear this Saturday night, but since I changed the reservation, now I am not sure.





mkwj said:


> I am almost finished with this one.  Worked on it all day yesterday.  It is not exactly what I wanted to do, but I am happy with it.  She loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back





mkwj said:


> She told me Roo was her favorite, so I put him on here.  Too bad we won't see him.  This is one I need to take the sides in.





mkwj said:


> This one is for MK.  I loved the material, and didn't want to do to much with it to break it up.





mkwj said:


> Her AK outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay I did my part to move this along.  I need to get ds to try all of his on, but he is at school.  I think I have posted most of my other outfits already.  Now to finish the rest.



I really think you did a fabulous job on all of them!  The AK is my favorite -- I love the colors in it.


----------



## squirrel

mkwj said:


> She told me Roo was her favorite, so I put him on here.  Too bad we won't see him.  This is one I need to take the sides in.



I wouldn't take the sides in.  It looks fine in the picture.  I made all of my niece's dresses larger so that she can get at least two years out of them.  She will be wearing some of the ones I made last year.

That's the Winnie the Pooh fabric I almost bought for my niece's dress.  I already had the fabric I used but when I saw that one I really wanted to buy some.

All of the dresses look great.  The skirt is cute.  I haven't made a skirt yet-my niece loves dresses so that's what I have made her.


----------



## miprender

WOW I am so far behind again.

Enabler Alert: I was just at Target and they still had some girls short sleeve tshirts for $2.44 Some were in the clearance rack and some were mixed in with the long tshirts.



VBAndrea said:


> DD has a party today and it's a new classmate so I had no clue what she liked.  When I e-mailed my rsvp I asked her interests and was told: Superheroes, Pirates and Scooby Do!  What about princesses   She also likes arts and crafts and reading.  I was going to make her an eye spy and get her some books, but for some reason I was so not in the mood to do an eye spy bag.  So I came up with this:
> 
> Here is the pencil roll (npt thrilled with the red binding but didn't feel like making my own and had this on hand -- red is in the fabric too):



What a wonderful gift. Did she enjoy it?



babynala said:


> Thanks to everyone for all the comments on the camera strap I made.  I basically used this tutorial to make my strap:
> http://www.crapivemade.com/2009/11/patchwork-camera-strap-tutorial.html



Thanks for the links.



babynala said:


> My DD's outfit for animal kingdom.  She picked the baby simba for the skirt.  She has loved Baby Simba and Baby Nala for a long time (she was really into them when I found the disboards, thus my disname).  I bought this fabric and pattern a LONG time ago with the intention of making this set for our next trip.  Andrea's recent give outfit inspired me to get it done and I cased her shirt design.



Love it all!



2girlsmommy said:


> Here is an outfit I made my daughter last week.  I tested a pattern from a designer I found on Facebook!  It was very simple and easy to make...reminds of the simply sweet. The strap isn't wonky in the back...it just from the way she has her arms I guess.... My daughter's pose is courtesy of her kindergarten teacher who has all of these really cute chants they do to celebrate each other...this one is called "Lookin' Good!"
> Thanks for looking!  Erica



That came out great. What is the name of the designer?



mkwj said:


> okay so talking about ponchos.  I am about 100% sure we are going to have rain while we are there.  I have used the cheapo  ponchos in the past, but they aren't the best.  Good to throw away though.  Has anyone see ponchos for children?  I have also heard of people using a shower curtain liner to cover their stroller.  We are taking the double and I need something to cover it.



We have a HUGE double jogging stroller and I used an adult poncho cover that I had purchased on Walmart. It covered the whole stroller and more and the boys got a kick out of it because they felt they were in their own little fort.



Mel0215 said:


> I've been missing for a little while, but I've found me, and I'm still here. I've been reading along, and things are just flying by! Everything has been so incredible! I want to make so many things, I just don't have the time.
> I have managed to make a few things lately though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reversible sewing machine cover with pockets!!!



Cute cover and the little itty baby skirt is adorable



VBAndrea said:


> What is the website -- my old bookmark doesn't direct me to it.  And I read what Chiara posted and I think it's absurd that you have to have made a purchase in order to view characters.  I haven't made anything from Bows and Clothes though I know she has some designs that others don't.
> .



Andrea after you register on her site just send her an email that you want to view characters. I believe she is doing it this way because someone tried blackmailing her about her Disney designs.



cogero said:


> okay here is what I did today.
> 
> The Monster Hight Shirt for the girl, she is going to wear it with the pirate skirt I made for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



cute!



teresajoy said:


> My whole family (Mom, Dad, brother, Heather, cousins, aunts, uncles, and their families) went camping this weekend. We had such fun (although, I froze my tushy off in the tent on Friday night!).
> 
> So, we are sitting around the campfire and talking about the pictures that people take of themselves in the mirror and post on Facebook. My cousin and I both said that we had never posted a picture like that, so my cousin said, "Let's go in the (public) bathroom and take our picture!" So, I said, "Ok, let's go!" We jumped up and grabbed all the ladies and girls that would come with us (from our group) and proceeded to take this lovely picture:



Love that picture.



NiniMorris said:


> I bet that really had an impact!  LOL!
> 
> My son has several issues having to do with his accident, and some that predate the accident involving his bio mom.  One very strong one is darkness.  He will not ride in a car at night unless he has a small flashlight...  His shoes are special orthodic shoes that if not put back on properly can really hurt his feet.  He has no idea why they take off his shoes and socks and belt...we told him it is so he can't run away..he has no need to know it is in the event he attempts suicide...but the simple thought that they feel it necessary to do that lets me know they must realize it is NOT a good thing to do to a special needs child that is highly medicated!  (and both of his meds list suicide as a side effect!)
> 
> Sorry to go off on another rant!
> 
> Glad that your class was the best behaved class around!  I promise...no more negativity!  I am about to go to the Happiest Lace on Earth!
> 
> Nini



So sorry that you have to go through that.



babynala said:


> Warning:  lots of pictures (and they are not the greatest shots)
> 
> My daughter's skirt for Hoop Dee Do review.  I wanted to make her a Jessie shirt but she said no.    A few days later I asked her if she wanted a Bullseye shirt and she looked at me like I was crazy.  She thought I meant a shirt with the Target logo.  I guess I'm the only one who has Disney on their mind 24/7.  Any other ideas for a cute shirt to go with this skirt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the inspiration.  I enjoyed making the Insa skirt and never would have attempted it with out all the cheerleaders on this site.  I also cut a little hole in the Marie shirt that I still need to fix but that might not happen until the car ride to WDW.



Love the cowboy skirt. What about a Mickey/Minnie cowboy head. I saw some on Bows&Clothes.   And I love the Maria outfit. 



NiniMorris said:


> I LOVE my 4x4 when doing the small onesies...truthfully that is the only thing I really use it for, but I can't imagine trying to do a small onesie on a 5x7.
> 
> Of course, when I bought my 4x4 it also came with a 5x7, a 2x2 and a large ginormous thing that I still haven't figured out how to use!
> Nini



LOL are you talking about the reposition hoop. Actually it is great for doing a design and them moving the hoop and adding a name too.



tricia said:


> K, got a couple more things done on the weekend.
> 
> First an upcycle for a co-workers daughter. And it's Disney related, something I very rarely have.  It's a Marie cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7947 by tricialee22, on Flickr



Great upcycle.    Did you give your mom's friend the quilt yet? Just wondering how she liked it?



froggy33 said:


> I have decided that it would really help speed things along if I have a second 5x7 hoop and since I'm having another little girl in January, maybe a 4x4.  I also have the PE 770.  Where did you guys find good, compatible hoops for this machine.  Thanks!



I purchased mine from MrVacMrsSew. My 5x7 hoop actually got warped after using it. I sent them an email and before I even talked to anyone they sent a brand new hoop the next day. I was very impressed with their customer service.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Sorry, I haven't posted in awhile.  I have been so busy w/homeschooling starting up again, being pregnant, hving migraines, etc.
> 
> I did find out we are having another girl! We r excited but have been amazed at how people act like it is a disappointment since it is not a boy and we already have 2 girls....kind of hurtful. I will need even more sewing time now.
> .



Congrats!  And now you don't have to worry about changing your disname



mkwj said:


> Okay need a suggestion.  Saturday night we had reservations at a non themed restaurant.  My dd was just going to wear a minnie simply sweet.  Now we are doing 1900 Park Fare.  I really don't thing I have time to make another dress, but it is bugging me.  I just changed the reservation today.  What would you do?  Also what do you all think of this restaurant.  We have never been there.



Just saw your minnie dress and I think it will be fine to wear there. And we love 1900 PF for dinner and breakfast.



Blyssfull said:


> We're home and finally settled. I have missed so much! It is going to take me forever to get all caught up. Everything I've seen so far is just precious.
> 
> We had a great time but boy did it go fast and we missed out on a lot due to time constraints. But that just means that I'll have to plan another trip in a couple of years. Our BibbidiBobbityBoutique appointment was an HOUR! behind so we lost so much time in MK which made me super sad.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.



Welcome Back!



NiniMorris said:


> I guess it is time I finally get my shirts posted...how else are you going to find me at the parks...since I don't let people take my picture too often!
> 
> Next is our shirt for Friday night at DHS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 100_3612 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]



Loving all your shirts. I see you went with the Sorcerer Mickey head for your DHS night! Make sure you get a picture with Mickey inside the animation bldg.




NiniMorris said:


> [/url] 40 inches by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Again, one of Heather Sue's designs.  I got the idea from Jessica.  So it is a total CASE!  My only personal touch was the ruler ribbon I found on Etsy.
> 
> Nini



That is so cute! I may have to do that for DS next year.



ellenbenny said:


> Here is the one set of shirts I made for our upcoming trip.  My brother in law insisted he wanted a tinkerbell shirt, so I couldn't resist making it happen for him.



Great job. Make sure you get a picture with him and Tinkerbell.



NiniMorris said:


> [/url] Photo0164FourBySix by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]
> Nini



 That is a sweet picture!



GrammytoMany said:


> Those are really cute shirts.  Hope you enjoy your trip! I'm new to the board and I'm really impressed with all the beautiful clothes all of you are creating.



Welcome!



mkwj said:


> In a effort to move this post along here are some of the outfits I made for dd.  I am going to have to take in the sides a little of some of them.
> She was going to wear this Saturday night, but since I changed the reservation, now I am not sure.



Loving all the outfits you posted. I am so jelous of everyone going


----------



## mkwj

thanks everyone for the compliments.  It has been alot of fun to make all the clothes.  I also thought of making a sash to take the dresses in a little. 

Nini I lovew the family picture.  The kids expressions make me laugh.  We may see you before we leave park fare.  I have heard the waits can get bad.  Who knows.  

Here is a picture of us.  Apparently all the family pictures of us are on the laptop which my dh has.  I did find these from last summer.  We haven't changed that much.

He is dh with the kids





And here I am with the kids.


----------



## babynala

NiniMorris said:


> I just got my first email reminder from Disney about my ADR coming up on Friday!  How cool is that!
> 
> Nini


 If I miss you before you leave I hope you guys have a great trip.  Enjoy your time at WDW and I'm glad your DH doesn't have to go to court and miss the trip.



mkwj said:


> In a effort to move this post along here are some of the outfits I made for dd.  I am going to have to take in the sides a little of some of them.
> She was going to wear this Saturday night, but since I changed the reservation, now I am not sure.


I hope your DD gets a chance to wear that dress, it is really cute. I love all the outfits you made.  The princess ones are adorable.  I'm just curious if you made anything for your DS.  I have not made a thing for my DS yet.  


I think it is so cool that so many folks will be in Florida at the same time.  I hope you run into each other.  safe travels to everyone heading down to DW.  We will be missing you and waiting for reports when you get back!


----------



## mkwj

babynala said:


> Yes I have made stuff for ds.  He would be upset if I made for dd and not him.  His stuff is all t-shirts though.
> 
> 
> I am very excited, but a little overwhelmed at the moment.  I really wanted to make their autograph books, but I don't think it is going to happen.


----------



## ncmomof2

Here is my last outfit   I still have at least 3 t-shirts to embroidery, 7 if I have the time.  I want to get te boys shirts done first before my husband and mine.











Only one more week until our trip!!


----------



## miprender

mkwj said:


> thanks everyone for the compliments.  It has been alot of fun to make all the clothes.  I also thought of making a sash to take the dresses in a little.
> 
> Nini I lovew the family picture.  The kids expressions make me laugh.  We may see you before we leave park fare.  I have heard the waits can get bad.  Who knows.
> 
> Here is a picture of us.  Apparently all the family pictures of us are on the laptop which my dh has.  I did find these from last summer.  We haven't changed that much.
> 
> He is dh with the kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I am with the kids.



 What a cute family.



babynala said:


> I'm just curious if you made anything for your DS.  I have not made a thing for my DS yet.



Since I have two boys who would be very upset if I never made anything I made them lots of easy fit shorts with different Disney fabrics and Tshirts with appliques that fit the theme of the day. 

Good luck on finishing everything.


----------



## NiniMorris

Which sounds shorter?  2 days, 12 hours and 45 minutes or 60 hours and 45 minutes?


I think I like the 60 hours better.


A good family friend, and a good friend of my late mother died this morning after a long battle with cancer.  It is really hard for me to think about being happy at Disney at the moment.  

I so seriously need this vacation!
Nini

PS...don't you think it is about time to get a little more chatty?


----------



## teresajoy

miprender said:


> W
> 1.(Love that picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.Congrats!  And now you don't have to worry about changing your disname


1. thank you!

2. You crack me up!


----------



## teresajoy

mkwj said:


> thanks everyone for the compliments.  It has been alot of fun to make all the clothes.  I also thought of making a sash to take the dresses in a little.
> 
> Nini I lovew the family picture.  The kids expressions make me laugh.  We may see you before we leave park fare.  I have heard the waits can get bad.  Who knows.
> 
> Here is a picture of us.  Apparently all the family pictures of us are on the laptop which my dh has.  I did find these from last summer.  We haven't changed that much.
> 
> He is dh with the kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I am with the kids.



Great pictures! You guys are cute!


----------



## teresajoy

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my last outfit   I still have at least 3 t-shirts to embroidery, 7 if I have the time.  I want to get te boys shirts done first before my husband and mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one more week until our trip!!



I really love this set!!! Your daughter is just gorgeous!


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> Which sounds shorter?  2 days, 12 hours and 45 minutes or 60 hours and 45 minutes?
> 
> 
> I think I like the 60 hours better.
> 
> 
> A good family friend, and a good friend of my late mother died this morning after a long battle with cancer.  It is really hard for me to think about being happy at Disney at the moment.
> 
> I so seriously need this vacation!
> Nini
> 
> PS...don't you think it is about time to get a little more chatty?



Generally, at this point before our vacation I'm going for whatever sounds LONGEST, because of all the stuff I still need to get done! I think 60 hours sounds shorter.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Just stopped in for a little inspiration to get finished with the kids' things for our trip next week!!  Well, it's next Saturday, but that totally counts as next week.   LOVING all the great things!  This thread is always just the thing I need to get me motivated.


----------



## teresajoy

QUESTION

I am still thinking of ordering the Vida pattern, and then I was thinking I might like the Olivia too (after seeing that cute Marie upcycle!) 

I have the Jule pattern already, but have never made it. How different is the cut of the Olivia from the Jule? I'm just wondering if I would need both, or if I could just use the Jule for a similar look. I have such a hard time telling with those patterns what they really look like on.


----------



## mkwj

ncmomof2 said:


>



Very cute.  I love seeing everything you have made.


----------



## VBAndrea

mkwj said:


> thanks everyone for the compliments.  It has been alot of fun to make all the clothes.  I also thought of making a sash to take the dresses in a little.
> 
> Nini I lovew the family picture.  The kids expressions make me laugh.  We may see you before we leave park fare.  I have heard the waits can get bad.  Who knows.
> 
> Here is a picture of us.  Apparently all the family pictures of us are on the laptop which my dh has.  I did find these from last summer.  We haven't changed that much.
> 
> He is dh with the kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I am with the kids.


Your family is adorable!


ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my last outfit   I still have at least 3 t-shirts to embroidery, 7 if I have the time.  I want to get te boys shirts done first before my husband and mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one more week until our trip!!


Beautiful as always!



NiniMorris said:


> Which sounds shorter?  2 days, 12 hours and 45 minutes or 60 hours and 45 minutes?
> 
> 
> I think I like the 60 hours better.
> 
> 
> A good family friend, and a good friend of my late mother died this morning after a long battle with cancer.  It is really hard for me to think about being happy at Disney at the moment.
> 
> I so seriously need this vacation!
> Nini
> 
> PS...don't you think it is about time to get a little more chatty?


I don't want to chat too much -- we are going out to dinner tonight and I don't want the move to happen while I'm gone.  Let's save it for tomorrow morning around 6am please.



teresajoy said:


> QUESTION
> 
> I am still thinking of ordering the Vida pattern, and then I was thinking I might like the Olivia too (after seeing that cute Marie upcycle!)
> 
> I have the Jule pattern already, but have never made it. How different is the cut of the Olivia from the Jule? I'm just wondering if I would need both, or if I could just use the Jule for a similar look. I have such a hard time telling with those patterns what they really look like on.


I have the Olivia and have two fabrics that I ordered so I am going to make the underdress for my dd (probably without the pocket but not sure yet -- I'll have to ask her).  I have the pattern all traced out and once I get the dress made I will post pics of dd modeling it.  Don't hold your breath though.  While it will be my next project for my dd, I first have to do a set for a BG that _SOMEONE_ (no names mentioned) posted.  And I forgot about Halloween costumes too ... dd is back to wanting to be a seal and not a vet


----------



## teresajoy

VBAndrea said:


> 1.)I don't want to chat too much -- we are going out to dinner tonight and I don't want the move to happen while I'm gone.  Let's save it for tomorrow morning around 6am please.
> 
> 
> 2.)I have the Olivia and have two fabrics that I ordered so I am going to make the underdress for my dd (probably without the pocket but not sure yet -- I'll have to ask her).  I have the pattern all traced out and once I get the dress made I will post pics of dd modeling it.  Don't hold your breath though.  While it will be my next project for my dd, I first have to do a set for a BG that _SOMEONE_ (no names mentioned) posted.  And I forgot about Halloween costumes too ... dd is back to wanting to be a seal and not a vet


1.) We are going to the fair around 5ish, so the move should happen before then or after I get home tonight.  
2.)Ok. I look forward to seeing it!  I think I'd rather make the vet!


----------



## ivey_family

VBAndrea said:


> My dh wears a medium and I did a 4x4 shirt for him with that placement and it looks fine (not too big at all).  My dh is actually pretty thin and would not be considered a big guy by any means (though he's not short--he's 6 ft tall).  His complaint is that I put the design too far to the left.
> 
> I have been very fortunate with most designs.  On one design I did that was actually Heather's I got a little gap in stitching (probably from me stretching the t funny and it was minimal) so I just touched it up with a fabric marker.  I get all my Dis from Heather, some non dis from Planet Applique (which has all been great) and I have several designs of horses and trains that are fill from Embroidery Library which have all been great.  I've gotten many odd designs from other places and have been very lucky.



Ok, I may go ahead and try a 4x4 'pocket' placement for dh.  He wears a large, so if it works on a medium, it should be ok for him.  Thanks!

I've been happy with PA and HS, too.  The other two that I tried, not so much.



mkwj said:


> In a effort to move this post along here are some of the outfits I made for dd.  I am going to have to take in the sides a little of some of them.
> She was going to wear this Saturday night, but since I changed the reservation, now I am not sure.



I love this one, and all the others, too!  Your little girl is so cute!



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my last outfit   I still have at least 3 t-shirts to embroidery, 7 if I have the time.  I want to get te boys shirts done first before my husband and mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one more week until our trip!!



I SO hope to come across you all so I can see some of these beautiful creations in person!  Amazing work!  You should take a pic of the entire pile of dresses!



mkwj said:


> He is dh with the kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I am with the kids.



Aw, cute pics!  Hope to spot you all and your cute outfits, too!


I should have some pics of a few outfits tonight.  I did things in such a random order that some of my sets for each day are still missing a piece or two.  I'll put up a family photo too.


*Ideas needed* - We might be adding MNSSHP to our trip.  I'm really torn about all of us wearing Star Wars costumes, or just dressing the kids as dragons.  Any creative ideas on a tshirt design for me if my kids are all dragons at MNSSHP?  The only thing I could come up with is a dragon applique and "Dragon Handler" underneath it.  Any better ideas?  (Also, if you've been to MNSSHP, did you dress up?  If not, did you regret not doing so?)  Decisions!

Regards,
C.


----------



## mphalens

mkwj said:


> This one is for MK.  I loved the material, and didn't want to do to much with it to break it up.





mkwj said:


> She told me Roo was her favorite, so I put him on here.  Too bad we won't see him.  This is one I need to take the sides in.





mkwj said:


> Her AK outfit


I love them ALL!!!  Can't wait to see what you made for DS!!!!





mkwj said:


> Yes I have made stuff for ds.  He would be upset if I made for dd and not him.  His stuff is all t-shirts though.
> 
> 
> I am very excited, but a little overwhelmed at the moment.  I really wanted to make their autograph books, but I don't think it is going to happen.



If you have time to just cut 4x6 pieces of cardstock you can always do the autograph book after you get home  Or you can even BUY books of 4x6 solid paper at Michaels. . . our last trip I cut solid colored cardstock to 4x6 size and hole punched a star in each corner.  I put the pages on a binder ring and gave each kid a sharpie.  When we got home I matched up the autograph with the picture of the kid with that character (each night when we got back to the room I'd remove the signed cards from that day and put them in a ziploc with the park and the date on it - and each boy had their own set of ziplocs) . . . I just bought a photo album with 4x6 slots -2 per page- and slipped the picture into one slot and the autograph into the other slot.  I let the boys use stickers on the pages afterwards.  I'd take a picture, but they got buried in the garage when we moved a bunch of boxes out there on Saturday to make room for an unexpected house guest 



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my last outfit   I still have at least 3 t-shirts to embroidery, 7 if I have the time.  I want to get te boys shirts done first before my husband and mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one more week until our trip!!



So precious!!!



VBAndrea said:


> I don't want to chat too much -- we are going out to dinner tonight and I don't want the move to happen while I'm gone.  Let's save it for tomorrow morning around 6am please.
> 
> 
> I have the Olivia and have two fabrics that I ordered so I am going to make the underdress for my dd (probably without the pocket but not sure yet -- I'll have to ask her).  I have the pattern all traced out and once I get the dress made I will post pics of dd modeling it.  Don't hold your breath though.  While it will be my next project for my dd, I first have to do a set for a BG that _SOMEONE_ (no names mentioned) posted.  And I forgot about Halloween costumes too ... dd is back to wanting to be a seal and not a vet



Oooh - dinner out?  That sounds like fun!!!

And  for dd back to wanting to be a seal . . . 



teresajoy said:


> 1.) We are going to the fair around 5ish, so the move should happen before then or after I get home tonight.
> 2.)Ok. I look forward to seeing it!  I think I'd rather make the vet!



Well, it's 4:00pm - and I doubt this will get us to page 240 - so I'm thinking it will be later . . . 







DH  actually got a day off today.  We're both beyond frustrated with his work right now because he should be getting paid overtime and isn't so we don't even see any extra money for all the extra hours he's been working
Since he was off and it was a blech day outside, we took the boys to see Lion King at the movie theater  Lion King is a movie I LOVE, but I find I have a hard time watching the whole thing at home on the tv . . . but in the movie theater on the big screen, I'm mesmerized!!!  
Finn LOVED it and I know Phalen enjoyed himself . . . it was a nice afternoon.


----------



## VBAndrea

ivey_family said:


> *Ideas needed* - We might be adding MNSSHP to our trip.  I'm really torn about all of us wearing Star Wars costumes, or just dressing the kids as dragons.  Any creative ideas on a tshirt design for me if my kids are all dragons at MNSSHP?  The only thing I could come up with is a dragon applique and "Dragon Handler" underneath it.  Any better ideas?  (Also, if you've been to MNSSHP, did you dress up?  If not, did you regret not doing so?)  Decisions!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


We have some friends who dressed their ds as a dragon for Halloween. Dad dressed as a Knight and Mom dressed as a Damsel in Distress.


----------



## squirrel

ivey_family said:


> *Ideas needed* - We might be adding MNSSHP to our trip.  I'm really torn about all of us wearing Star Wars costumes, or just dressing the kids as dragons.  Any creative ideas on a tshirt design for me if my kids are all dragons at MNSSHP?  The only thing I could come up with is a dragon applique and "Dragon Handler" underneath it.  Any better ideas?  (Also, if you've been to MNSSHP, did you dress up?  If not, did you regret not doing so?)  Decisions!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



We found it too hot and humid to wear costumes.  I made halloween dresses for my niece and I to wear.  I even asked her this year if she wanted a princess dress and she said she wanted her jack-o-lantern dress.  Saved me from making more dresses/costumes.

I haven't regreted not dressing up.  I've been to MNSSHP three times now.


----------



## babynala

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my last outfit   I still have at least 3 t-shirts to embroidery, 7 if I have the time.  I want to get te boys shirts done first before my husband and mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one more week until our trip!!


Love this set on your little one too.  You are doing great for being one week out from your trip.  



mphalens said:


> If you have time to just cut 4x6 pieces of cardstock you can always do the autograph book after you get home  Or you can even BUY books of 4x6 solid paper at Michaels. . . our last trip I cut solid colored cardstock to 4x6 size and hole punched a star in each corner.  I put the pages on a binder ring and gave each kid a sharpie.  When we got home I matched up the autograph with the picture of the kid with that character (each night when we got back to the room I'd remove the signed cards from that day and put them in a ziploc with the park and the date on it - and each boy had their own set of ziplocs) . . . I just bought a photo album with 4x6 slots -2 per page- and slipped the picture into one slot and the autograph into the other slot.  I let the boys use stickers on the pages afterwards.  I'd take a picture, but they got buried in the garage when we moved a bunch of boxes out there on Saturday to make room for an unexpected house guest
> 
> DH  actually got a day off today.  We're both beyond frustrated with his work right now because he should be getting paid overtime and isn't so we don't even see any extra money for all the extra hours he's been working
> Since he was off and it was a blech day outside, we took the boys to see Lion King at the movie theater  Lion King is a movie I LOVE, but I find I have a hard time watching the whole thing at home on the tv . . . but in the movie theater on the big screen, I'm mesmerized!!!
> Finn LOVED it and I know Phalen enjoyed himself . . . it was a nice afternoon.


Oh, I love your idea for an autograph book and the idea about dating the cards and taking them out each night, less stuff to lug around.  Glad you had a nice family day today with your DH.  I want to take my kids to see Lion King but my son said "no thanks, I don't like the Lion King movie".  I don't think he's ever seen it, that little stinker!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

tricia said:


> K, got a couple more things done on the weekend.
> 
> First an upcycle for a co-workers daughter. And it's Disney related, something I very rarely have.  It's a Marie cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7947 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> and then a Bench cushion and Pillows I did for my Aunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7950 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7951 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7952 by tricialee22, on Flickr



The Marie dress is cute.  I love the fabric you used for the Christmas pillow do you remember where you got it or what it is called?  thx


----------



## lynnanddbyz

First up is our shirt we wear on the way to Disney.





[/url] 100_3610 by ninimorris, on Flickr[/IMG]

I LOOOOVE this shirt.  It would be perfect for us.  We always drive and the kids love to write that on the back window. I will have to make some for our next trip.


----------



## VBAndrea

MESSAGE FROM JONI!

I just got an e-mail from Joni and she asked that I post to everyone that she is having internet problems ~ she can get on the Disboards but gets kicked right off.  She is having someone come to look at her internet and hopes to get week 6 PR posted tomorrow.  That being said, she will still accept entries this evening so if you still have something to submit please send it to her


----------



## RMAMom

Thanks for all of the kind words about the Grandbabies. I've been trying to catch up at work and I think I'm about there. My oldest DD left for Tampa on Sunday.
I think I mentioned before that she is a nanny and she is temporarily moving to Tampa with them while her Boss goes back school. It will be at least 2 years and then hopefully they will be back. So here I sit in NJ with my son and his family in OK and my DD in Fl. Our youngest is 18 and attending community college so we haven't lost them all yet but we are feeling our empty nest. In fact we are so sad that we have decided to adopt, we have even chosen the perfect couple and they are already expecting!



Here is the Mommy





[/IMG]

And the Daddy





OK, so its will be a furbaby but we are really excited. We lost our dog last Dec and this has been the first time we have been without a dog in the 27 years we've been married. Pups are due in Oct and we can pick him up in Dec.


----------



## NiniMorris

RMAMom said:


> Thanks for all of the kind words about the Grandbabies. I've been trying to catch up at work and I think I'm about there. My oldest DD left for Tampa on Sunday.
> I think I mentioned before that she is a nanny and she is temporarily moving to Tampa with them while her Boss goes back school. It will be at least 2 years and then hopefully they will be back. So here I sit in NJ with my son and his family in OK and my DD in Fl. Our youngest is 18 and attending community college so we haven't lost them all yet but we are feeling our empty nest. In fact we are so sad that we have decided to adopt, we have even chosen the perfect couple and they are already expecting!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Mommy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> And the Daddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so its will be a furbaby but we are really excited. We lost our dog last Dec and this has been the first time we have been without a dog in the 27 years we've been married. Pups are due in Oct and we can pick him up in Dec.



Please don't take this the wrong way ...but I am soooooooo glad you do not live closer to me!  We lost our shepherd in Dec of 09 (just a few days before Christmas)  We had him longer than we had our youngest two children!  It was really hard.  Ever since hubby has been wanting to get another one...and I have resisted!

We still have two small dogs living inside (one long haired Mini Doxie and one long haired chihuahua) and with two kids I really don't want to house break another one...add to that the fact that my husband said I took a perfectly fine, trained watch dog and turned him into a lap dog!

My older kids want to get Dad a new doggie for Christmas ...but I am still standing firm...but if you DARE to post pictures of the pups I might just cave!

Nini


----------



## Mel0215

ivey_family said:


> I should have some pics of a few outfits tonight.  I did things in such a random order that some of my sets for each day are still missing a piece or two.  I'll put up a family photo too.
> 
> 
> *Ideas needed* - We might be adding MNSSHP to our trip.  I'm really torn about all of us wearing Star Wars costumes, or just dressing the kids as dragons.  Any creative ideas on a tshirt design for me if my kids are all dragons at MNSSHP?  The only thing I could come up with is a dragon applique and "Dragon Handler" underneath it.  Any better ideas?  (Also, if you've been to MNSSHP, did you dress up?  If not, did you regret not doing so?)  Decisions!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Don't know what costume for you, but we loved dressing up for MNSSHP (2 adults). Someone suggested dragon handler/ trainer. 



mphalens said:


> I love them ALL!!!  Can't wait to see what you made for DS!!!!
> 
> If you have time to just cut 4x6 pieces of cardstock you can always do the autograph book after you get home  Or you can even BUY books of 4x6 solid paper at Michaels. . . our last trip I cut solid colored cardstock to 4x6 size and hole punched a star in each corner.  I put the pages on a binder ring and gave each kid a sharpie.  When we got home I matched up the autograph with the picture of the kid with that character (each night when we got back to the room I'd remove the signed cards from that day and put them in a ziploc with the park and the date on it - and each boy had their own set of ziplocs) . . . I just bought a photo album with 4x6 slots -2 per page- and slipped the picture into one slot and the autograph into the other slot.  I let the boys use stickers on the pages afterwards.  I'd take a picture, but they got buried in the garage when we moved a bunch of boxes out there on Saturday to make room for an unexpected house guest
> 
> 
> DH  actually got a day off today.  We're both beyond frustrated with his work right now because he should be getting paid overtime and isn't so we don't even see any extra money for all the extra hours he's been working
> Since he was off and it was a blech day outside, we took the boys to see Lion King at the movie theater  Lion King is a movie I LOVE, but I find I have a hard time watching the whole thing at home on the tv . . . but in the movie theater on the big screen, I'm mesmerized!!!
> Finn LOVED it and I know Phalen enjoyed himself . . . it was a nice afternoon.



Love the autograph book idea, so simple, but captures great memories. Glad to hear you were able to go to the movies and enjoy yourself!!! 



RMAMom said:


> Thanks for all of the kind words about the Grandbabies. I've been trying to catch up at work and I think I'm about there. My oldest DD left for Tampa on Sunday.
> I think I mentioned before that she is a nanny and she is temporarily moving to Tampa with them while her Boss goes back school. It will be at least 2 years and then hopefully they will be back. So here I sit in NJ with my son and his family in OK and my DD in Fl. Our youngest is 18 and attending community college so we haven't lost them all yet but we are feeling our empty nest. In fact we are so sad that we have decided to adopt, we have even chosen the perfect couple and they are already expecting!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Mommy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> And the Daddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so its will be a furbaby but we are really excited. We lost our dog last Dec and this has been the first time we have been without a dog in the 27 years we've been married. Pups are due in Oct and we can pick him up in Dec.


They are precious. My mom got a brother/ sister pair of sheperd pups for her birthday... they are a handful!!! Hope your DD has fun while in tampa! 

Question: DH wants to be t-shirt people at MNSSHP this year, and wanted the pirate t-shirt they sell (looks like it has a sash, gun, vest on it, but is flat) Is there a better way to make that? I dont have an embroidery machine, but was thinking along the lines of a plain shirt and make a sash and vest and toy sword holder...? Too cheesy? Would it look funny with shorts or jeans? TIA


----------



## miprender

mphalens said:


> IDH  actually got a day off today.  We're both beyond frustrated with his work right now because he should be getting paid overtime and isn't so we don't even see any extra money for all the extra hours he's been working
> Since he was off and it was a blech day outside, we took the boys to see Lion King at the movie theater  Lion King is a movie I LOVE, but I find I have a hard time watching the whole thing at home on the tv . . . but in the movie theater on the big screen, I'm mesmerized!!!
> Finn LOVED it and I know Phalen enjoyed himself . . . it was a nice afternoon.



I love the Lion King too but how was it in 3D. We are not really into 3D movies as DH & I get headaches from them.



RMAMom said:


> Thanks for all of the kind words about the Grandbabies. I've been trying to catch up at work and I think I'm about there. My oldest DD left for Tampa on Sunday.
> I think I mentioned before that she is a nanny and she is temporarily moving to Tampa with them while her Boss goes back school. It will be at least 2 years and then hopefully they will be back. So here I sit in NJ with my son and his family in OK and my DD in Fl. Our youngest is 18 and attending community college so we haven't lost them all yet but we are feeling our empty nest. In fact we are so sad that we have decided to adopt, we have even chosen the perfect couple and they are already expecting!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Mommy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> And the Daddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so its will be a furbaby but we are really excited. We lost our dog last Dec and this has been the first time we have been without a dog in the 27 years we've been married. Pups are due in Oct and we can pick him up in Dec.



Awe love the furbabies


----------



## babynala

RMAMom said:


> Thanks for all of the kind words about the Grandbabies. I've been trying to catch up at work and I think I'm about there. My oldest DD left for Tampa on Sunday.
> I think I mentioned before that she is a nanny and she is temporarily moving to Tampa with them while her Boss goes back school. It will be at least 2 years and then hopefully they will be back. So here I sit in NJ with my son and his family in OK and my DD in Fl. Our youngest is 18 and attending community college so we haven't lost them all yet but we are feeling our empty nest. In fact we are so sad that we have decided to adopt, we have even chosen the perfect couple and they are already expecting!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Mommy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> And the Daddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so its will be a furbaby but we are really excited. We lost our dog last Dec and this has been the first time we have been without a dog in the 27 years we've been married. Pups are due in Oct and we can pick him up in Dec.


What beautiful dogs.  My family has always had german shepards and they have always been big sweethearts.  I'm sure that a little puppy will keep you busy now that you have a partial empty nest.


----------



## mphalens

babynala said:


> Oh, I love your idea for an autograph book and the idea about dating the cards and taking them out each night, less stuff to lug around.  Glad you had a nice family day today with your DH.  I want to take my kids to see Lion King but my son said "no thanks, I don't like the Lion King movie".  I don't think he's ever seen it, that little stinker!







Mel0215 said:


> Love the autograph book idea, so simple, but captures great memories. Glad to hear you were able to go to the movies and enjoy yourself!!!



Thanks y'all!  I can't stand carrying all kinds of stuff (and I hate when I feel like I'm carrying more and more each day) - so this worked for us. . . the former scrapbooker in me wanted to do something "more" but really, seeing the autograph and a picture of them with that character is all my boys care about   Plus, they each have their OWN from the trip, so there's no fighting over who gets to look at Disney pictures 



> Question: DH wants to be t-shirt people at MNSSHP this year, and wanted the pirate t-shirt they sell (looks like it has a sash, gun, vest on it, but is flat) Is there a better way to make that? I dont have an embroidery machine, but was thinking along the lines of a plain shirt and make a sash and vest and toy sword holder...? Too cheesy? Would it look funny with shorts or jeans? TIA



I know exactly what you're talking about . . . I can't think of a way to do it and have it cost less . . . unless you painted your own shirt, kwim?  Or did you just want it to LOOK like more???  Maybe I'm totally over thinking what you're asking? 



miprender said:


> I love the Lion King too but how was it in 3D. We are not really into 3D movies as DH & I get headaches from them.



  I'm too cheap to pay to see a movie in 3D.  We took Phalen to see Tron:Legacy in 3D and pretty much won't do that ever again.  We went and saw Lion King in regular format.  They've definitely made some improvements to picture quality though.  We have found that AMC Theaters have $5 tickets M-Th . . . I'm pretty sure Providence Place is AMC, isn't it?


----------



## ivey_family

RMAMom said:


> Here is the Mommy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> And the Daddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so its will be a furbaby but we are really excited. We lost our dog last Dec and this has been the first time we have been without a dog in the 27 years we've been married. Pups are due in Oct and we can pick him up in Dec.



Awww!  That mama is gorgeous!  Love her coloring!  We're GSD people, too.  I hope you will post pics of the puppy!

Regards,
C.


----------



## jessica52877

This is one of the shirts I made for the Big Give. The mom asked specifically for this image if it could be done and I am so happy it turned out pretty well. I only had a picture of a pin to work from!


----------



## mkwj

jessica52877 said:


> This is one of the shirts I made for the Big Give. The mom asked specifically for this image if it could be done and I am so happy it turned out pretty well. I only had a picture of a pin to work from!



This turned out great.  I am sure they will be very appreciative.


----------



## mphalens

jessica52877 said:


> This is one of the shirts I made for the Big Give. The mom asked specifically for this image if it could be done and I am so happy it turned out pretty well. I only had a picture of a pin to work from!





That is just awesome!!!  So so so perfect!  I am sure they'll LOVE it!!!!


----------



## 2girlsmommy

mprinder: The designer is Southern Stitch Designs.  She is on FB.  She hasn't actually released any patterns yet.  I think she is nervous to.  She has some really cute patterns and I've tested some and they are thorough and easy to follow.  She has the cutest skirt with pockets and I am dying for her to release it!  Check her out ladies!!!

Erica


----------



## teresajoy

RMAMom said:


> OK, so its will be a furbaby but we are really excited. We lost our dog last Dec and this has been the first time we have been without a dog in the 27 years we've been married. Pups are due in Oct and we can pick him up in Dec.


Congratulations!!



jessica52877 said:


> This is one of the shirts I made for the Big Give. The mom asked specifically for this image if it could be done and I am so happy it turned out pretty well. I only had a picture of a pin to work from!



This turned out great Jessica! You amaze me! 

Ok, guys I really need to get to bed, I'm pooped! Don't get too chatty tonight! Looks like we'll be moving in the morning.


----------



## Granna4679

Hello Ladies (& Tom).  I am seriously behind on this thread but for good reason.  Most of you have seen it on FB, but my daughter had her baby last Wednesday night.  We are so incredibly proud of him.  He weighed 8 lbs 11 oz. and is just the picture of health.  I have to go get caught up on the 30 or so pages but wanted to introduce you all to him....this was taken Sunday (he was 4 days old)....Jonathan Eli....

...and yes, Daddy could use your prayers...he has to leave Monday to go back to Korea and leave this precious little thing...


----------



## mphalens

Granna4679 said:


> Hello Ladies (& Tom).  I am seriously behind on this thread but for good reason.  Most of you have seen it on FB, but my daughter had her baby last Wednesday night.  We are so incredibly proud of him.  He weighed 8 lbs 11 oz. and is just the picture of health.  I have to go get caught up on the 30 or so pages but wanted to introduce you all to him....this was taken Sunday (he was 4 days old)....Jonathan Eli....
> 
> ...and yes, Daddy could use your prayers...he has to leave Monday to go back to Korea and leave this precious little thing...



When i saw it on facebook and then again here, well, my eyes just well up!  Beautiful picture!!!  They all have my prayers - for baby & mommy's continued good health and daddy's safe return . . .


----------



## NaeNae

ellenbenny said:


> Here is the one set of shirts I made for our upcoming trip.  My brother in law insisted he wanted a tinkerbell shirt, so I couldn't resist making it happen for him.



Oh my DGD5 would love that alligator(crocidile) shirt.  She is alligator crazy!


----------



## ivey_family

Granna4679 said:


> Hello Ladies (& Tom).  I am seriously behind on this thread but for good reason.  Most of you have seen it on FB, but my daughter had her baby last Wednesday night.  We are so incredibly proud of him.  He weighed 8 lbs 11 oz. and is just the picture of health.  I have to go get caught up on the 30 or so pages but wanted to introduce you all to him....this was taken Sunday (he was 4 days old)....Jonathan Eli....
> 
> ...and yes, Daddy could use your prayers...he has to leave Monday to go back to Korea and leave this precious little thing...



Congratulations to your whole family, Anita!  What a great picture!!  I'll pray for them, too!

Regards,
C.


----------



## scrap_heaven

I have been sewing up a storm and having a great time at it!

But I have made my self 3 things and they have all turned out to big so here is the *BIG Question*

What am I doing wrong? I am being really honest with my measurements the last thing I want to deal with is something that took 5 hours to make and is too small.  

Okay now for some bragging!! 
*First day of School outfit for my daughter*




*Cars Custom for my son*







*Aurora Custom for my Daughter*







*Rapunzel Custom for my Daughter*







*Cinderella Custom for my Daughter*








A really cool custom order that I made
Peter Pan theme


----------



## NiniMorris

jessica52877 said:


> This is one of the shirts I made for the Big Give. The mom asked specifically for this image if it could be done and I am so happy it turned out pretty well. I only had a picture of a pin to work from!



Hmmm...if you call that 'pretty well' I can't wait to see something you really like!  I know where my talents lie and it is not hand embroidery!

Love it!



Granna4679 said:


> Hello Ladies (& Tom).  I am seriously behind on this thread but for good reason.  Most of you have seen it on FB, but my daughter had her baby last Wednesday night.  We are so incredibly proud of him.  He weighed 8 lbs 11 oz. and is just the picture of health.  I have to go get caught up on the 30 or so pages but wanted to introduce you all to him....this was taken Sunday (he was 4 days old)....Jonathan Eli....
> 
> ...and yes, Daddy could use your prayers...he has to leave Monday to go back to Korea and leave this precious little thing...



I saw this on FB...I love this picture! I'm pretty sure he could probably smuggle him on board in those pockets!  


Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

RMAMom said:


> Thanks for all of the kind words about the Grandbabies. I've been trying to catch up at work and I think I'm about there. My oldest DD left for Tampa on Sunday.
> I think I mentioned before that she is a nanny and she is temporarily moving to Tampa with them while her Boss goes back school. It will be at least 2 years and then hopefully they will be back. So here I sit in NJ with my son and his family in OK and my DD in Fl. Our youngest is 18 and attending community college so we haven't lost them all yet but we are feeling our empty nest. In fact we are so sad that we have decided to adopt, we have even chosen the perfect couple and they are already expecting!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Mommy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> And the Daddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so its will be a furbaby but we are really excited. We lost our dog last Dec and this has been the first time we have been without a dog in the 27 years we've been married. Pups are due in Oct and we can pick him up in Dec.


How exciting!  You can sew some collar scarfs for the newborn!  I can't wait to see baby pics!  Is the breeder close to your home so you can visit often?  Our breeder was 3 hours away so we only went to see the babies at about 3 weeks old and pick ours out (breeder had pick of the litter but we had second choice).



jessica52877 said:


> This is one of the shirts I made for the Big Give. The mom asked specifically for this image if it could be done and I am so happy it turned out pretty well. I only had a picture of a pin to work from!


I bet that one made Judy cry -- I am going to have to look at her PTR.  It turned out fabulous!



Granna4679 said:


> Hello Ladies (& Tom).  I am seriously behind on this thread but for good reason.  Most of you have seen it on FB, but my daughter had her baby last Wednesday night.  We are so incredibly proud of him.  He weighed 8 lbs 11 oz. and is just the picture of health.  I have to go get caught up on the 30 or so pages but wanted to introduce you all to him....this was taken Sunday (he was 4 days old)....Jonathan Eli....
> 
> ...and yes, Daddy could use your prayers...he has to leave Monday to go back to Korea and leave this precious little thing...


What a beautiful baby!  I love his hair and he looks like he has such a sweet disposition.  Love the pic!  I am so sad for your SIL.  How much longer until he comes back stateside for good?



scrap_heaven said:


> I have been sewing up a storm and having a great time at it!
> 
> But I have made my self 3 things and they have all turned out to big so here is the *BIG Question*
> 
> What am I doing wrong? I am being really honest with my measurements the last thing I want to deal with is something that took 5 hours to make and is too small.
> 
> Okay now for some bragging!!
> *First day of School outfit for my daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cars Custom for my son*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aurora Custom for my Daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rapunzel Custom for my Daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cinderella Custom for my Daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A really cool custom order that I made
> Peter Pan theme


I absolutely LOVE everything you made ~ really nice work!  

As for your outfits I guess I would just try them on often as you are sewing them so you can tweak them as needed.  Anything I make my dd according to her size usually turns out big as well.  And honestly, I'm not sure if pattern designers have all switched over to the new clothing sizes or not like the stores have.


----------



## cogero

RMAMom said:


> Here is the Mommy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> And the Daddy



DH and DD want a german shepherd for our next dog. The parents to be are gorgeous



jessica52877 said:


> !



Fabulous



Granna4679 said:


> ..



GORGOEUS



scrap_heaven said:


> What am I doing wrong? I am being really honest with my measurements the last thing I want to deal with is something that took 5 hours to make and is too small.
> 
> Okay now for some bragging!!
> 
> *Cars Custom for my son*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aurora Custom for my Daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cinderella Custom for my Daughter*



Love all your customs. May need to lift the cars outfit. Question on the Cinderella what pattern are the pants. they are fantastic.


----------



## DMGeurts

RMAMom said:


> Thanks for all of the kind words about the Grandbabies. I've been trying to catch up at work and I think I'm about there. My oldest DD left for Tampa on Sunday.
> I think I mentioned before that she is a nanny and she is temporarily moving to Tampa with them while her Boss goes back school. It will be at least 2 years and then hopefully they will be back. So here I sit in NJ with my son and his family in OK and my DD in Fl. Our youngest is 18 and attending community college so we haven't lost them all yet but we are feeling our empty nest. In fact we are so sad that we have decided to adopt, we have even chosen the perfect couple and they are already expecting!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Mommy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> And the Daddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so its will be a furbaby but we are really excited. We lost our dog last Dec and this has been the first time we have been without a dog in the 27 years we've been married. Pups are due in Oct and we can pick him up in Dec.



COngratulations!  I sure hope you'll show us pictures when you get him.  

I already told DH that when the girls move out, I am getting a purse doggy...  he said no - so I am getting another Lab - however - I don't think any lab could be as wonderful as our Rufus.  



jessica52877 said:


> This is one of the shirts I made for the Big Give. The mom asked specifically for this image if it could be done and I am so happy it turned out pretty well. I only had a picture of a pin to work from!



You did an absolutely AMAZING job with this applique!  It turned out perfect and the BG recipient will LOVE it!  



Granna4679 said:


> Hello Ladies (& Tom).  I am seriously behind on this thread but for good reason.  Most of you have seen it on FB, but my daughter had her baby last Wednesday night.  We are so incredibly proud of him.  He weighed 8 lbs 11 oz. and is just the picture of health.  I have to go get caught up on the 30 or so pages but wanted to introduce you all to him....this was taken Sunday (he was 4 days old)....Jonathan Eli....
> 
> ...and yes, Daddy could use your prayers...he has to leave Monday to go back to Korea and leave this precious little thing...



Again - Congratulations!  This picture of baby Jonathan is just adorable!  I can't believe how tiny he is - I know that DH's pockets that are right there are so small - so he is just a little tyke!!  Cute, precious... and of course prayers for a safe return for dad and lot's of hugs to your dd.  



scrap_heaven said:


> I have been sewing up a storm and having a great time at it!
> 
> *Cinderella Custom for my Daughter*



I loved everything - but I just loved the pants on the Cinderella outfit - adorable!  

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

I'm guessing that we will move sometime today when I am out on doctor's appointments.  


See you this afternoon!

Nini


----------



## ncmomof2

Granna4679 said:


> Hello Ladies (& Tom).  I am seriously behind on this thread but for good reason.  Most of you have seen it on FB, but my daughter had her baby last Wednesday night.  We are so incredibly proud of him.  He weighed 8 lbs 11 oz. and is just the picture of health.  I have to go get caught up on the 30 or so pages but wanted to introduce you all to him....this was taken Sunday (he was 4 days old)....Jonathan Eli....
> 
> ...and yes, Daddy could use your prayers...he has to leave Monday to go back to Korea and leave this precious little thing...



Adorable!  Congrats!


----------



## dianemom2

jessica52877 said:


> This is one of the shirts I made for the Big Give. The mom asked specifically for this image if it could be done and I am so happy it turned out pretty well. I only had a picture of a pin to work from!


That turned out really well!  I am sure they will love it!



Granna4679 said:


> Hello Ladies (& Tom).  I am seriously behind on this thread but for good reason.  Most of you have seen it on FB, but my daughter had her baby last Wednesday night.  We are so incredibly proud of him.  He weighed 8 lbs 11 oz. and is just the picture of health.  I have to go get caught up on the 30 or so pages but wanted to introduce you all to him....this was taken Sunday (he was 4 days old)....Jonathan Eli....
> 
> ...and yes, Daddy could use your prayers...he has to leave Monday to go back to Korea and leave this precious little thing...


What an adorable baby and a beautiful picture!  He must have been thrilled to be able to be home for the baby's birth!



scrap_heaven said:


> I have been sewing up a storm and having a great time at it!
> 
> But I have made my self 3 things and they have all turned out to big so here is the *BIG Question*
> 
> What am I doing wrong? I am being really honest with my measurements the last thing I want to deal with is something that took 5 hours to make and is too small.
> 
> Okay now for some bragging!!
> *First day of School outfit for my daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cars Custom for my son*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aurora Custom for my Daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rapunzel Custom for my Daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cinderella Custom for my Daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A really cool custom order that I made
> Peter Pan theme


Everything looks fantastic!  I love the Cinderella pants!


----------



## cajunfan

Granna4679 said:


> Hello Ladies (& Tom).  I am seriously behind on this thread but for good reason.  Most of you have seen it on FB, but my daughter had her baby last Wednesday night.  We are so incredibly proud of him.  He weighed 8 lbs 11 oz. and is just the picture of health.  I have to go get caught up on the 30 or so pages but wanted to introduce you all to him....this was taken Sunday (he was 4 days old)....Jonathan Eli....
> 
> ...and yes, Daddy could use your prayers...he has to leave Monday to go back to Korea and leave this precious little thing...



Beautiful baby and picture. Prayers being sent for his Daddy!



NiniMorris said:


> I'm guessing that we will move sometime today when I am out on doctor's appointments.
> 
> 
> See you this afternoon!
> 
> Nini



I was thinking the same thing...They will move while I am at work! But this time I have my bags packed and I am ready to go!


----------



## cajunfan

jessica52877 said:


> This is one of the shirts I made for the Big Give. The mom asked specifically for this image if it could be done and I am so happy it turned out pretty well. I only had a picture of a pin to work from!



That looks EXACTLY like the pin you made it from...they will LOVE this!



scrap_heaven said:


> I have been sewing up a storm and having a great time at it!
> 
> But I have made my self 3 things and they have all turned out to big so here is the *BIG Question*
> 
> What am I doing wrong? I am being really honest with my measurements the last thing I want to deal with is something that took 5 hours to make and is too small.
> 
> Okay now for some bragging!!
> *First day of School outfit for my daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cars Custom for my son*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aurora Custom for my Daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rapunzel Custom for my Daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cinderella Custom for my Daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A really cool custom order that I made
> Peter Pan theme



These are wonderful...but my favorite is those Cinderella Pants too!


----------



## teresajoy

Granna4679 said:


> Hello Ladies (& Tom).  I am seriously behind on this thread but for good reason.  Most of you have seen it on FB, but my daughter had her baby last Wednesday night.  We are so incredibly proud of him.  He weighed 8 lbs 11 oz. and is just the picture of health.  I have to go get caught up on the 30 or so pages but wanted to introduce you all to him....this was taken Sunday (he was 4 days old)....Jonathan Eli....
> 
> ...and yes, Daddy could use your prayers...he has to leave Monday to go back to Korea and leave this precious little thing...



Anita, he is just precious!! pocket baby! LOL! 



scrap_heaven said:


> I have been sewing up a storm and having a great time at it!
> 
> But I have made my self 3 things and they have all turned out to big so here is the *BIG Question*
> 
> What am I doing wrong? I am being really honest with my measurements the last thing I want to deal with is something that took 5 hours to make and is too small.
> 
> Okay now for some bragging!!
> *First day of School outfit for my daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cars Custom for my son*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aurora Custom for my Daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rapunzel Custom for my Daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cinderella Custom for my Daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A really cool custom order that I made
> Peter Pan theme



You made yourself some things that are too big? Do you have pictures so we can see what you made? My first guess would be that you used the wrong seem allowance. What pattern were you using? Most commercial patterns take a 5/8" seam allowance, while Carla's are 1/4" and some others I've seen are 1/2" or 3/8". I'd check that first. And, if think you are using the correct seam allowance, measure your seams to make sure. I've had it happen before when I've thought I was using the correct one, only to discover that either my needle was over to the left (not centered) or that the guide I was using wasn't the measurement I thought it was. 

Ok, these outfits!!!!!! I love them all!!!! The Rapunzel one has got to be my favorite, but they are all just fabulous!!!! Great job!!!! 



NiniMorris said:


> I'm guessing that we will move sometime today when I am out on doctor's appointments.
> 
> 
> See you this afternoon!
> 
> Nini



It looks like we will be moving very soon! We are going to be sneaking out, but I hope you will be able to find us! 



cajunfan said:


> Beautiful baby and picture. Prayers being sent for his Daddy!
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing...They will move while I am at work! But this time I have my bags packed and I am ready to go!



Ok, just keep checking, it looks like it will happen pretty soon! I think they allow 15 posts per page, and it looks like we are at 6, so 9 more posts and we should be moving.


----------



## babynala

jessica52877 said:


> This is one of the shirts I made for the Big Give. The mom asked specifically for this image if it could be done and I am so happy it turned out pretty well. I only had a picture of a pin to work from!


 This is absolutely wonderful.  I am so happy that you were able to make this for Lisa's Dad



Granna4679 said:


> Hello Ladies (& Tom).  I am seriously behind on this thread but for good reason.  Most of you have seen it on FB, but my daughter had her baby last Wednesday night.  We are so incredibly proud of him.  He weighed 8 lbs 11 oz. and is just the picture of health.  I have to go get caught up on the 30 or so pages but wanted to introduce you all to him....this was taken Sunday (he was 4 days old)....Jonathan Eli....
> 
> ...and yes, Daddy could use your prayers...he has to leave Monday to go back to Korea and leave this precious little thing...


What a cute picture.  Congratulations to your DD and her husband.  It is so nice that he got to be at home with his little boy for a few days but too bad he has to head back to Korea so soon.  I can imagine that your DD will need lots of support while he is away.  Good thing you made all of those cute things for Jonathan before he was born because I'm sure you will be too busy holding him to get any sewing done.  He is just too cute to not hold.  Do you live close to your DD?  



scrap_heaven said:


> I have been sewing up a storm and having a great time at it!
> 
> But I have made my self 3 things and they have all turned out to big so here is the *BIG Question*
> 
> What am I doing wrong? I am being really honest with my measurements the last thing I want to deal with is something that took 5 hours to make and is too small.
> 
> Okay now for some bragging!!
> *First day of School outfit for my daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cars Custom for my son*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aurora Custom for my Daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rapunzel Custom for my Daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cinderella Custom for my Daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A really cool custom order that I made
> Peter Pan theme


Wow, everything looks amazing.  I really love the cars set and the fabric you chose for the Aurora set is beautiful.  I hope you are able to adjust some of the clothes you made because they are soooo adorable.  

As for sizing, I usually use Carla's patterns and follow the sizing based on the measurments.  I am currently making a portrait peasant shirt in a size 6 for my DD who is maxing out her 7/8 clothes (but is too small for the 9/10 size).  I had to open up the Audrey skirt I just made for my daughter and sinch in the elastic because it was falling of her waist.  My niece is 3 1/2 years old and is wearing 4T clothes but I made her a size 2 Simply Sweet and it is still roomy.  Oh, the struggles of having clothes that are too big.


----------



## teresajoy

scrap_heaven said:


> *Aurora Custom for my Daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cinderella Custom for my Daughter*



I forgot I wanted to comment about the roses on the Sleeping Beauty set. I love it! Is that a tribute to the name the fairies gave her? 

And, the Cinderella outfit is just so cute!!! I love the little ribbon on the pants!


----------



## miprender

jessica52877 said:


> This is one of the shirts I made for the Big Give. The mom asked specifically for this image if it could be done and I am so happy it turned out pretty well. I only had a picture of a pin to work from!



I posted on FB but want to post here too that you did an amazing job



2girlsmommy said:


> mprinder: The designer is Southern Stitch Designs.  She is on FB.  She hasn't actually released any patterns yet.  I think she is nervous to.  She has some really cute patterns and I've tested some and they are thorough and easy to follow.  She has the cutest skirt with pockets and I am dying for her to release it!  Check her out ladies!!!
> 
> Erica



Thanks I will have to check her out on FB.



Granna4679 said:


> Hello Ladies (& Tom).  I am seriously behind on this thread but for good reason.  Most of you have seen it on FB, but my daughter had her baby last Wednesday night.  We are so incredibly proud of him.  He weighed 8 lbs 11 oz. and is just the picture of health.  I have to go get caught up on the 30 or so pages but wanted to introduce you all to him....this was taken Sunday (he was 4 days old)....Jonathan Eli....
> 
> ...and yes, Daddy could use your prayers...he has to leave Monday to go back to Korea and leave this precious little thing...



What an adorable picture and prayers. I can't imagine how hard it must be for daddy to leave. I was so fortunate with my first two I had over summer months so DH was home with me.





mphalens said:


> I'm too cheap to pay to see a movie in 3D.  We took Phalen to see Tron:Legacy in 3D and pretty much won't do that ever again.  We went and saw Lion King in regular format.  They've definitely made some improvements to picture quality though.  We have found that AMC Theaters have $5 tickets M-Th . . . I'm pretty sure Providence Place is AMC, isn't it?



Good to know that you can watch it w/o the 3D.


----------



## miprender

scrap_heaven said:


> I have been sewing up a storm and having a great time at it!
> 
> But I have made my self 3 things and they have all turned out to big so here is the *BIG Question*
> 
> What am I doing wrong? I am being really honest with my measurements the last thing I want to deal with is something that took 5 hours to make and is too small.
> 
> Okay now for some bragging!!
> *First day of School outfit for my daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cars Custom for my son*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aurora Custom for my Daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rapunzel Custom for my Daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cinderella Custom for my Daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A really cool custom order that I made
> Peter Pan theme



WOW everything is beautiful. I love that shade of purple you used for the Audrey skirt.  

What patterns are you using that are coming out too big? I know I worry too if I use the wrong size and it comes out too small I am going to be mad.


----------



## VBAndrea

If we could get this move on before I have to run my morning errands I would highly appreciate it!


----------



## NiniMorris

Ha Ha!  I took the laptop to therapy with me to do some last minute Disney planning...can't sneak away that easily!


Nini


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> Ha Ha!  I took the laptop to therapy with me to do some last minute Disney planning...can't sneak away that easily!
> 
> 
> Nini



Clever girl!!!

I think we are almost there..


----------



## teresajoy

I'm getting the new thread ready, you guys take over from here....

ready


set 

CHAT!!!


----------



## teresajoy

Do I need to do this by myself?


----------



## teresajoy

Ok, if that's what it's going to take


----------



## teresajoy

_Ok, now, let's do this all quiet like, ok? We are sneaking out of the thread early. shhh........._






steal all the posts you want to quote 






and let's go


















http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42704964#post42704964


----------



## teresajoy

Stop


Posting


Here​


----------



## Fruto76

Granna4679 said:


> Hello Ladies (& Tom).  I am seriously behind on this thread but for good reason.  Most of you have seen it on FB, but my daughter had her baby last Wednesday night.  We are so incredibly proud of him.  He weighed 8 lbs 11 oz. and is just the picture of health.  I have to go get caught up on the 30 or so pages but wanted to introduce you all to him....this was taken Sunday (he was 4 days old)....Jonathan Eli....
> 
> ...and yes, Daddy could use your prayers...he has to leave Monday to go back to Korea and leave this precious little thing...


Congrats Anita! He is beautiful! I love the picture. Prayers for your DD and SIL. 



scrap_heaven said:


> I have been sewing up a storm and having a great time at it!
> 
> But I have made my self 3 things and they have all turned out to big so here is the *BIG Question*
> 
> What am I doing wrong? I am being really honest with my measurements the last thing I want to deal with is something that took 5 hours to make and is too small.
> 
> Okay now for some bragging!!
> *First day of School outfit for my daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cars Custom for my son*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aurora Custom for my Daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rapunzel Custom for my Daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cinderella Custom for my Daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A really cool custom order that I made
> Peter Pan theme


WOW! You have been busy! Everything is simply stunning! I do love the Cinderella pants and the purple Tangled set is gorgeous. I don't have any advice on the clothes for you, the only thing I could think of was seam allowance. Not sure it would make that much of a difference? I keep talking myself out of buying a dress form while they are on sale this month at JoAnn's. I can't wait to see what you made for yourself, though.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

oops!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Granna4679 said:


> Hello Ladies (& Tom).  I am seriously behind on this thread but for good reason.  Most of you have seen it on FB, but my daughter had her baby last Wednesday night.  We are so incredibly proud of him.  He weighed 8 lbs 11 oz. and is just the picture of health.  I have to go get caught up on the 30 or so pages but wanted to introduce you all to him....this was taken Sunday (he was 4 days old)....Jonathan Eli....
> 
> ...and yes, Daddy could use your prayers...he has to leave Monday to go back to Korea and leave this precious little thing...


*what a precious photo! love it! we had a Jonathon born in our family last night! 10 lbs 2 oz of boy! hehe...he's the 3rd JOn so i think he will be Tre...Prayers for you son! 
*


----------

